# Trump On Woodward Tape Admitting To Lying About Seriousness Of Coronavirus



## Penelope

'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
					

President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...




					www.cnn.com
				




There is nothing left to be said.


----------



## airplanemechanic

Another anti-Trump TDS book.

Yawn.


----------



## Mac1958

Yikes.  On tape this time.

Oh well, it won't matter.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


Report was debunked. Fake News.

Next...


----------



## kaz

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.



Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?


----------



## jbrownson0831

Mac1958 said:


> Yikes.  On tape this time.
> 
> Oh well, it won't matter.


Yep Trump wins in a landslide you are right.


----------



## Mac1958

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...


It's on tape.  Read the article.


----------



## Meister

How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
was one death in America?
Penelope


----------



## Mac1958

Next we'll be hearing that's not his voice.


----------



## Mac1958

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. John Bolton (no friend of Trump) said that is not what happened. Next....
> 
> He said it about McCain not about soldiers who died in world wars.
Click to expand...

 

Wrong topic.  This isn't about that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Mac1958 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. John Bolton (no friend of Trump) said that is not what happened. Next....
> 
> He said it about McCain not about soldiers who died in world wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong topic.  This isn't about that.
Click to expand...

My bad. Need to close one browser.


----------



## bendog

Mac1958 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
Click to expand...

Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL

Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.

But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.  

We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


He also formed a taskforce and implemented a travel ban weeks before the first confirmed case, while the democrats called him a xenophobe and warned us that this flu across the pacific was just a distraction from impeachment.

Even if I agreed with your take on Trump's performance, why would I vote for the people who thought he was OVER reacting?


----------



## jbrownson0831

Mac1958 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. John Bolton (no friend of Trump) said that is not what happened. Next....
> 
> He said it about McCain not about soldiers who died in world wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong topic.  This isn't about that.
Click to expand...

Right this is about wacko TDS and a crotchety old reporter who misses the limelight.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Mac1958 said:


> Yikes.  On tape this time.
> 
> Oh well, it won't matter.


Kaileigh said it was out of context basically. Fact is no one really knew. Hell, we still don't really know. But I get your POV. If I were in his shoes I would not have locked down at all so I just have a different perspective.


----------



## jbrownson0831

bendog said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
Click to expand...

He hasnt "denigrated" me wacko and I served 25 years.  Much better than Mr Apology Obammy.  In which branch did you serve?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

bendog said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
Click to expand...

It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?


----------



## BluesLegend

Meister said:


> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope



Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.


----------



## jbrownson0831

AzogtheDefiler said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
Click to expand...

Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.


----------



## kaz

bendog said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
Click to expand...


And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?


----------



## pyetro

kaz said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
Click to expand...

There are tapes.


----------



## JLW

As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.

How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?

Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.

Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

jbrownson0831 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
Click to expand...

Bingo!!!


----------



## Mac1958

bendog said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
Click to expand...

Trump could definitely win.  Not a good reflection on the country or the Democratic Party.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

pyetro said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are tapes.
Click to expand...

Play em....let's hear it. There were also so called tapes where he used the "N" word. Oh wait. That was fake news.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Mac1958 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump could definitely win.  Not a good reflection on the country or the Democratic Party.
Click to expand...

If the Democrats wanted to win they should have run a candidate that is actually alive and doesn't live in his basement.


----------



## Penelope

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
Click to expand...


No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
Click to expand...

There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.

Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?


----------



## Mac1958

Johnlaw said:


> Just when you think Trump has ht bottom..he reaches new depths of deprivity.


I stopped expecting him to hit any kind of bottom a while back.


----------



## JLW

Mac1958 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has ht bottom..he reaches new depths of deprivity.
> 
> 
> 
> I expecting him to hit any kind of bottom a while back.
Click to expand...

There is no bottom for Trump.  He is just there with the slim and the mud.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Mac1958 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has ht bottom..he reaches new depths of deprivity.
> 
> 
> 
> I expecting him to hit any kind of bottom a while back.
Click to expand...

Yeah....he is such a villain


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Johnlaw said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has ht bottom..he reaches new depths of deprivity.
> 
> 
> 
> I expecting him to hit any kind of bottom a while back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no bottom for Trump.  He is just there with the slim and the mud.
Click to expand...

Opinions vary. I am voting for him. I hope he wins.


----------



## Penelope

Johnlaw said:


> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.



He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.


----------



## Penelope

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has ht bottom..he reaches new depths of deprivity.
> 
> 
> 
> I expecting him to hit any kind of bottom a while back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no bottom for Trump.  He is just there with the slim and the mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opinions vary. I am voting for him. I hope he wins.
Click to expand...


He has blood on his hands.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Penelope said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
Click to expand...

So if he lost in 2016, we would not have any deaths and the best economy? Is that your statement?


----------



## kaz

pyetro said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are tapes.
Click to expand...


OK.  Now what if you answer my question?  Why is it OK for Democrats to hype the virus as opposed to downplay it?  How is that more honest?


----------



## Mac1958

jbrownson0831 said:


> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.


There has been plenty of news about younger people having strokes, and long-term damage to the heart, brain, lungs and kidneys.

This information is not difficult to find.  But I do realize you folks confine your "news" and "information" consumption to your sub-reality only.  Everything else is avoided, as "fake news".


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has ht bottom..he reaches new depths of deprivity.
> 
> 
> 
> I expecting him to hit any kind of bottom a while back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no bottom for Trump.  He is just there with the slim and the mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opinions vary. I am voting for him. I hope he wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has blood on his hands.
Click to expand...

Who doesn't when they become President? Name one please.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Mac1958 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has been plenty of news about younger people having strokes, and long-term damage to the heart, brain, lungs and kidneys.
> 
> This information is not difficult to find.  But I do realize you folks confine your "news" and "information" consumption to your sub-reality only.
Click to expand...

Tiny %s but again we don't know enough about it. Fake News tells us convalescent plasma doesn't work. But it does? So who do we the people believe?


----------



## Penelope

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
Click to expand...

Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath if you listen to Fox.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
Click to expand...

So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.


----------



## Meister

kaz said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
Click to expand...

It's not okay, but it's just playing politics in hyper drive by the socialist democrats.
It has affected everyday Americans in such a negative on several levels.
It comes down to the  never ever Trump mentality.


----------



## Mac1958

pyetro said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are tapes.
Click to expand...

It doesn't matter.  Nothing matters.  Remember the Fifth Avenue Rule.


----------



## Mac1958

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
Click to expand...

The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Mac1958 said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are tapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter.  Nothing matters.  Remember the Fifth Avenue Rule.
Click to expand...

Black Lives Matter....just not when black people are killing other black people. The Leftist hypocrisy is never ending.


----------



## Penelope

Meister said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not okay, but it's just playing politics in hyper drive by the socialist democrats.
> It has affected everyday Americans in such a negative on several levels.
> It comes down to the  never ever Trump mentality.
Click to expand...


I was always a never tramper.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Mac1958 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
Click to expand...

Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Penelope said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not okay, but it's just playing politics in hyper drive by the socialist democrats.
> It has affected everyday Americans in such a negative on several levels.
> It comes down to the  never ever Trump mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was always a never tramper.
Click to expand...

Which utterly destroys your credibility. Thank you.


----------



## kaz

Penelope said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
Click to expand...


Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.

Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.

Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...


----------



## Mac1958

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
Click to expand...

Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Mac1958 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
Click to expand...

Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.


----------



## Penelope

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not okay, but it's just playing politics in hyper drive by the socialist democrats.
> It has affected everyday Americans in such a negative on several levels.
> It comes down to the  never ever Trump mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was always a never tramper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which utterly destroys your credibility. Thank you.
Click to expand...

Thank you , I take that as a compliment.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
					

President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...




					www.cnn.com
				





*"President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward in his new book "Rage." "This is deadly stuff," Trump told Woodward on February 7."*

So today the libs are totally triggered about how while WH Press Secretary was denying Trump downplayed the virus -- at that same moment a tape was released where Trump was admitting to lying about the virus...he totally owned the libs and now they are all pissed -- This is just Bob Woodward trying to get publicity for another crappy book and using Trump's words against him to make him look bad....so what, no one cares if Trump admitted COVID is 5 times worse than the flu....


Libs don't understanding that it is perfectly ok for Trump to downplay, conceal and flat out lie about the seriousness of COVID-19 because he was doing it to protect America -- he wasn't trying to get Americans worked up or panicked about the virus...like a true leader should.....Besides, he is too busy trying to get Americans worked up and panicked about Antifa-BLM terrorists taking over the country and killing 75% of white people and implementing Sharia Law -- which is far more likely to happen than a bunch of people dying from some flu.....


----------



## Meister

Penelope said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not okay, but it's just playing politics in hyper drive by the socialist democrats.
> It has affected everyday Americans in such a negative on several levels.
> It comes down to the  never ever Trump mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was always a never tramper.
Click to expand...

You're stating the obvious, not sure why you thought you had to respond.


----------



## Mac1958

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
Click to expand...

Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?

Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.


----------



## Penelope

kaz said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
Click to expand...


No when it hit the US shores tramp was responsible for it, and hopefully Biden will be in charge of it shortly.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not okay, but it's just playing politics in hyper drive by the socialist democrats.
> It has affected everyday Americans in such a negative on several levels.
> It comes down to the  never ever Trump mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was always a never tramper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which utterly destroys your credibility. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you , I take that as a compliment.
Click to expand...

You're stupid. You gave me a thumbs up for a John Oliver video I posted. But that is from 2013 when he praised Trump. So take it how ever you want to. You are an antisemite and a very stupid person. Do you find those adjectives complimentary as well?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Mac1958 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
Click to expand...

I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?


----------



## kaz

Penelope said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not okay, but it's just playing politics in hyper drive by the socialist democrats.
> It has affected everyday Americans in such a negative on several levels.
> It comes down to the  never ever Trump mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was always a never tramper.
Click to expand...


"tramper," wow.  The incredible wit


----------



## Penelope

Meister said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not okay, but it's just playing politics in hyper drive by the socialist democrats.
> It has affected everyday Americans in such a negative on several levels.
> It comes down to the  never ever Trump mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was always a never tramper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stating the obvious, not sure why you thought you had to respond.
Click to expand...


I never liked the guy, he was and still is a crook, serial adulterer and serial female assaulter.  What is there to like about him?


----------



## TNHarley

Where is the tape?


----------



## bluzman61

Biff_Poindexter said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward in his new book "Rage." "This is deadly stuff," Trump told Woodward on February 7."*
> 
> So today the libs are totally triggered about how while WH Press Secretary was denying Trump downplayed the virus -- at that same moment a tape was released where Trump was admitting to lying about the virus...he totally owned the libs and now they are all pissed -- This is just Bob Woodward trying to get publicity for another crappy book and using Trump's words against him to make him look bad....so what, no one cares if Trump admitted COVID is 5 times worse than the flu....
> 
> 
> Libs don't understanding that it is perfectly ok for Trump to downplay, conceal and flat out lie about the seriousness of COVID-19 because he was doing it to protect America -- he wasn't trying to get Americans worked up or panicked about the virus...like a true leader should.....Besides, he is too busy trying to get Americans worked up and panicked about Antifa-BLM terrorists taking over the country and killing 75% of white people and implementing Sharia Law -- which is far more likely to happen than a bunch of people dying from some flu.....


LOL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>LOL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>LOL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>LOL>>>>>!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluzman61

TNHarley said:


> Where is the tape?


I BELIEVE they most likely pulled it out of someone's ass........................


----------



## easyt65

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.




Nothing left to be said? Really?

"President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly"

President Trump's comments about the virus being 'deadly' came from the 'experts' he trusted, the same 'experts' Democrats said repeatedly we must all trust. At the same time he felt that it was not as bad as it was being made out to be...

1. Snowflakes don't seem to understand that in a 'disaster' a leader must remain calm, often downplay what is going on to prevent full-scale panic and fear-mongering. If Trump would have been out there scaring the crap out of Americans, panicking them, Dems and snowflakes would have attacked him for that. In their minds, nothing Trump could ever do is good enough/ the right thing - TDS does that.

DESPE WHAT HE WAS SAYING, Trump took action, as opposed to Democrats:

While Democrats were still telling Americans to ignore the president declaring the virus a national emergency Democrats were still telling Americans there was nothing to it, encouraging them to herd in large numbers, to ride the subways packed together, visit China Town, lick turnstiles, attend parties, giving them other advice that would only spread the virus more, putting their lives in danger. 

While Trump was imposing a LIFE-SAVING Travel Ban Joe Biden was leading the Democrats in opposition of the travel ban, calling it Xenophobic. Pelosi was leading House Democrats in drafting legislation that would prevent Trump from imposing the Travel Ban that saved countless lives. 

Trump admitted the virus was deadly yet 'did nothing' to protect Americans? REALLY?!

I love the way snowflakes and Trump-haters are always trying to re-write history while accusing others of doing what they have done / do:

While Democrats were feverishly opposing all the things Trump WAS doing, the largest mass murderer in US history publicly declared the elderly were the most in danger to die from COVID-19....just before ha and 3 other Democrat Governors forced virus-infected seniors into nursing homes..... 

WTF did they think was going to happen? 

While 4 Governors were the most heinous violators of this policy, Cuomo surpassed them all with a last-count of him / his policy killing just over 11,000 (ELEVEN THOUSAND) elderly NY citizens.  

Democrat socialist ruler 'wanna-be's then violated the Constitution by abusing their powers to oppress and violate US citizens' Constitutional and civil rights through oppressive, illegal mandates, ridiculous fines and punishment. 

While holding Americans in need of COVID relief hostage by filibustering legislation and demanding billions in debt-spending be added to find Democrat projects / programs having nothing to do with the virus or virus relief...like hypocrite elitist '25k freezer' / 'breaking laws to get my hair done' Pelosi  is doing now. 

As if the virus was / is not bad enough, Democrats are supporting / facilitating violent criminal foreign-funded domestic terrorists looting, burning, assaulting, murdering, etc.. Democrat-run cities...while trying to blame Trump for it...but the people see the truth...which is why CNN Don Lemon was begging Biden to start mentioning and condemning the violence in their failed cities.

The problem is there is just too much history tore-write, too many witnesses to the Democrats failures, crimes and violence. They can't put the genie back in the bottle - people know the truth.

Still, as we see from Woodward...and you, that doesn't stop Democrats, fake news media, and snowflakes from continuing to try to re-write history.....


----------



## kaz

Penelope said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No when it hit the US shores tramp was responsible for it, and hopefully Biden will be in charge of it shortly.
Click to expand...


"tramp" now.   Such an incredible wit.   You must crack yourself up all day long.

And yes, Biden will come in and do what Trump is doing now like he said and you'll all hail him and bow to your messiah


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Penelope said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not okay, but it's just playing politics in hyper drive by the socialist democrats.
> It has affected everyday Americans in such a negative on several levels.
> It comes down to the  never ever Trump mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was always a never tramper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stating the obvious, not sure why you thought you had to respond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never liked the guy, he was and still is a crook, serial adulterer and serial female assaulter.  What is there to like about him?
Click to expand...

Liar. Such a liar.


----------



## Mac1958

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
Click to expand...

Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.

I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Mac1958 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
Click to expand...

Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.


----------



## kaz

Penelope said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not okay, but it's just playing politics in hyper drive by the socialist democrats.
> It has affected everyday Americans in such a negative on several levels.
> It comes down to the  never ever Trump mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was always a never tramper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stating the obvious, not sure why you thought you had to respond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never liked the guy, he was and still is a crook, serial adulterer and serial female assaulter.  What is there to like about him?
Click to expand...


Yeah, you don't want the female assaulter, you vote for guys who just rape women and don't play those games.  Oh, and the enablers who attack their victims again


----------



## Mac1958

TNHarley said:


> Where is the tape?


There are recordings linked in the article in the OP.

So far the Trumpsters are denying everything, even though the tape is quite audible.


----------



## Nostra

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


Wow!

CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.

You are such a gullible rube.


----------



## easyt65

Oh, one last thing, several studies working together to study COVID-19 just came out to report that COVID-19 is 10 rimes (10x) LESS DEADLY than what liberals and their 'trusted scientists' initially were claiming.

According to them it is less deadly than the seasonal flu and influenza...unless you are an elderly person living in NY with Cuomo as your governor.   


So Trump was right about the virus being 'deadly' yet not being so bad - less than the seasonal flu - except in certain circumstances.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

TNHarley said:


> Where is the tape?


In the link I posted......


----------



## Mac1958

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
Click to expand...

Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.

This isn't about the military.

This isn't about the military.

This isn't about the military.


----------



## Penelope

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
Click to expand...


You gave me the anti-semite treatment.


----------



## Asclepias

Meister said:


> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope


You mean besides acting on the intel in Nov?  How about not pretending it wasnt anything serious or calling it hoax?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Mac1958 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the tape?
> 
> 
> 
> There are recordings linked in the article in the OP.
> 
> So far the Trumpsters are denying everything, even though the tape is quite audible.
Click to expand...

Not on that subject. Hence I was initially confused. You are incorrect. Why are you trolling?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

easyt65 said:


> Oh, one last thing, several studies working together to study COVID-19 just came out to report that COVID-19 is 10 rimes (10x) LESS DEADLY than what liberals and their 'trusted scientists' initially were claiming.
> 
> According to them it is less deadly than the seasonal flu and influenza...unless you are an elderly person living in NY with Cuomo as your governor.


Yea, and Saddam was behind 9/11


----------



## kaz

Mac1958 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the tape?
> 
> 
> 
> There are recordings linked in the article in the OP.
> 
> So far the Trumpsters are denying everything, even though the tape is quite audible.
Click to expand...


Mac:  You can only vote for Trump if you adore and worship him and agree with every position and don't have a problem with anything he has ever done

Mac:  Vote for Biden, not liking Trump is all you have to agree with him on


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me the anti-semite treatment.
Click to expand...

Not sure what that means or why you're proud of hating Jewish people and denying the Holocaust but to each their own.


----------



## pyetro

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


The mods are triggered.
They're trying to keep discussion on this out of politics. My thread was sent to sports, LOL.


----------



## Penelope

Mac1958 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
Click to expand...


They are brain dead.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Mac1958 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
Click to expand...

DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down. 

Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

pyetro said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> The mods are triggered.
> They're trying to keep discussion on this out of politics. My thread was sent to sports, LOL.
Click to expand...

Your threads are worthless and should be deleted. So there is that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Penelope said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are brain dead.
Click to expand...

So is Biden but he still has your vote.....only because he is not Jewish.


----------



## Penelope

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
Click to expand...


----------



## bluzman61

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


LOL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>LOL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>LOL>>>>>>>>>>>LOL>>>>>>>!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

kaz said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the tape?
> 
> 
> 
> There are recordings linked in the article in the OP.
> 
> So far the Trumpsters are denying everything, even though the tape is quite audible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mac:  You can only vote for Trump if you adore and worship him and agree with every position and don't have a problem with anything he has ever done
> 
> Mac:  Vote for Biden, not liking Trump is all you have to agree with him on
Click to expand...

and so the straw-man constructions begin......adorable....




Is this when we start seeing more and more Trumpers say shit like "I didn't really like his tweets that much" -- as a way to try to justify the fact that they proudly had his balls in their mouth for the past 4 years??


----------



## Mac1958

Penelope said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are brain dead.
Click to expand...

They're going to run from this one for a while.

They know what this man is.  But they've sold their soul, so now they're stuck.


----------



## Mac1958

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
Click to expand...

Deflection noted.  Fauci is not the President.


----------



## pyetro

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


Democats rip Trump for lying about coronavirus and confessing:








						'Life-and-death betrayal': Biden, Democrats shred Trump over Woodward book pandemic revelations
					

"It’s beyond despicable," Biden said. "It’s a dereliction of duty, a disgrace."




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## kaz

Biff_Poindexter said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the tape?
> 
> 
> 
> There are recordings linked in the article in the OP.
> 
> So far the Trumpsters are denying everything, even though the tape is quite audible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mac:  You can only vote for Trump if you adore and worship him and agree with every position and don't have a problem with anything he has ever done
> 
> Mac:  Vote for Biden, not liking Trump is all you have to agree with him on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and so the straw-man constructions begin......adorable....
> 
> View attachment 386551
> 
> Is this when we start seeing more and more Trumpers say shit like "I didn't really like his tweets that much" -- as a way to try to justify the fact that they proudly had his balls in their mouth for the past 4 years??
Click to expand...


Bull shit, that is clearly what Mac is saying just like I said it is.   When did you become Mac's nut cup?   BTW, eww


----------



## shockedcanadian

Right.  Then what about the W.H.O and Emperor Fauci?  Anyone remember their response to it?  It's all public as the W.H.O did the bidding for China.

More sneak attacks by those who want China First.  I hope they are the first thrown to the crocodiles if the communists have their way.


----------



## Penelope

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are brain dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is Biden but he still has your vote.....only because he is not Jewish.
Click to expand...


No he is  Catholic.  Doesn't that burn you knowing the second Catholic will become Potus, being they totally destroyed the jewish temple in 70 ad.


----------



## Mac-7

Mac1958 said:


> Yikes.  On tape this time.
> 
> Oh well, it won't matter.


*“I still like playing it down, because I don't want to create a panic."*

that sounds reasonable to me


----------



## Juicey Omelette

Covid 19 never was as serious as the liberal media hysteria created around it would suggest


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO....you cannot use Google?
Click to expand...


----------



## jbrownson0831

Penelope said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not okay, but it's just playing politics in hyper drive by the socialist democrats.
> It has affected everyday Americans in such a negative on several levels.
> It comes down to the  never ever Trump mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was always a never tramper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stating the obvious, not sure why you thought you had to respond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never liked the guy, he was and still is a crook, serial adulterer and serial female assaulter.  What is there to like about him?
Click to expand...

So why did you pick Sleepy Joe with all those things against him?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...










						Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
					

This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…



					www.statesman.com


----------



## Penelope

Juicey Omelette said:


> Covid 19 never was as serious as the liberal media hysteria created around it would suggest



You must not of listened to the tapes.


----------



## Penelope

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
Click to expand...

Do you have a tape.


----------



## bravoactual

45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.









						Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
					

While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”




					www.aol.com
				



.

This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.  









						United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




					www.worldometers.info
				



.

What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.  

But I'm sure his followers do not mind.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Mac1958 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection noted.  Fauci is not the President.
Click to expand...

He is the infectious disease expert. So he is damned if he listens to him and damned if he doesn't. Craziness. I expect better from you, Mac.


----------



## Mac1958

Penelope said:


> Juicey Omelette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid 19 never was as serious as the liberal media hysteria created around it would suggest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must not of listened to the tapes.
Click to expand...

It wouldn't matter.  So now we know the President of the United States admitted downplaying the virus, even though he knew it was deadly, even though he knew it was far worse than the flu.  He said so.

But the Trumpsters?  They don't care.  And that's Trumpism.


----------



## Meister

Asclepias said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> You mean besides acting on the intel in Nov?  How about not pretending it wasnt anything serious or calling it hoax?
Click to expand...

What did China and the CDC say about the virus right up to Jan. 30, 2020?
Who called it a hoax?  Certainly not Trump.


----------



## easyt65

No wonder why Democrats and snowflakes are freaking out over this  - they think Pelosi abandoning Americans in need of COVID Relief to go back to her mansion and give fake news TV interviews in front of her $25k freezer while eating from several gallons of expensive gourmet ice cream is 'Leadership'. 

They have no idea what true 'Leadership' is, that how in times of emergencies and disaster true leaders must remain calm and help keep others from surrendering to wide-scale panic. 

Had the president not told Americans the virus was not as bad as it was being predicted (which has turned out to be the case since latest research shows the true mortality rate of COVID-19 is less than that of seasonal flu...unless Democrat Governors like Cuomo force infected patients in with the elderly in nursing homes),  there could have been wholesale panic, the stock markets could have nose-dived, etc...

What Trump did was the right thing to do , what a true leader is a case like this should do....what one DID. 

Of course, everyone has to remember that no matter what Trump would have done  would have been attacked by the TDS-suffering, butt-hurt Trump-haters, no matter what.


----------



## depotoo

Because he didn’t want to cause a panic, he is to be excoriated.

You guys have lost it.


----------



## jbrownson0831

bravoactual said:


> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.


Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Mac1958 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicey Omelette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid 19 never was as serious as the liberal media hysteria created around it would suggest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must not of listened to the tapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wouldn't matter.  So now we know the President of the United States admitted downplaying the virus, even though he knew it was deadly, even though he knew it was far worse than the flu.  He said so.
> 
> But the Trumpsters?  They don't care.  And that's Trumpism.
Click to expand...


And all of you adore Killer Cuomo for murdering 34,000 New Yorkers.....so what's your point?


----------



## Juicey Omelette

Penelope said:


> You must not of listened to the tapes.



I don't need to, to know that the liberal media hysteria surrounding Covid 19 is mostly bullshit. 

I also don't pollute my mind with links from CNN...you should try it!


----------



## Mac1958

depotoo said:


> Because he didn’t want to cause a panic, he is to be excoriated.
> You guys have lost it.


So he was happy to create an army of carriers who believed him and didn't worry about being careful.  And you're fine with that.

You guys have lost it.


----------



## Mac1958

Mac1958 said:


> Yikes.  On tape this time. Oh well, it won't matter.


I was right, unfortunately. 

I've never seen anything like this.  They're robots.  They're afraid to hold him accountable for anything.


----------



## Asclepias

Meister said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> You mean besides acting on the intel in Nov?  How about not pretending it wasnt anything serious or calling it hoax?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did China and the CDC say about the virus right up to Jan. 30, 2020?
> Who called it a hoax?  Certainly not Trump.
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with the point that american intel said it was going to be out of control and why did Drumpf trust China instead of his own intel?

Drumpf called it a hoax. Specifically a dem hoax.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

depotoo said:


> Because he didn’t want to cause a panic, he is to be excoriated.
> 
> You guys have lost it.


No because he wants to get reelected and it would hurt his "numbers" as he put it.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Mac1958 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes.  On tape this time. Oh well, it won't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> I was right, unfortunately.
> 
> I've never seen anything like this.  They're robots.  They're afraid to hold him accountable for anything.
Click to expand...

I hold him accountable.....for improving and increasing the testing and getting the US mortality rate down from the horrible 8% the Dem states set early on to 2.9% over the past 4 months.  We are below the global average and below many countries that you wackos set as the standard like Germany....all because of the President and NOT the horrible Democrat governors all of you idiots idolize.


----------



## depotoo

Asclepias said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he didn’t want to cause a panic, he is to be excoriated.
> 
> You guys have lost it.
> 
> 
> 
> No because he wants to get reelected and it would hurt his "numbers" as he put it.
Click to expand...

Actually, no.


----------



## DustyInfinity

Mac1958 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicey Omelette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid 19 never was as serious as the liberal media hysteria created around it would suggest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must not of listened to the tapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wouldn't matter.  So now we know the President of the United States admitted downplaying the virus, even though he knew it was deadly, even though he knew it was far worse than the flu.  He said so.
> 
> But the Trumpsters?  They don't care.  And that's Trumpism.
Click to expand...

Trump trying to be a cool head in trying times, scandalous.  The dems hyping up huge death counts and having endless shut downs, just dandy.  Oh you little Marxists you.


----------



## Meister

Asclepias said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> You mean besides acting on the intel in Nov?  How about not pretending it wasnt anything serious or calling it hoax?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did China and the CDC say about the virus right up to Jan. 30, 2020?
> Who called it a hoax?  Certainly not Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with the point that american intel said it was going to be out of control and why did Drumpf trust China instead of his own intel?
> 
> Drumpf called it a hoax. Specifically a dem hoax.
Click to expand...

Just ignore the CDC


----------



## debbiedowner

airplanemechanic said:


> Another anti-Trump TDS book.
> 
> Yawn.



Did you listen to the tape? They just played it on TV.


----------



## debbiedowner

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
Click to expand...


Nope


----------



## debbiedowner

jbrownson0831 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
Click to expand...


He just said in his tape it was 5 times deadlier than the flu.


----------



## debbiedowner

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
Click to expand...


The tapes are out.


----------



## easyt65

Mac1958 said:


> It wouldn't matter.  So now we know the President of the United States admitted downplaying the virus, even though he knew it was deadly, even though he knew it was far worse than the flu.  He said so.



From NPR - _National Proletariat Radio:

"New Data Show The Coronavirus Is Less Lethal Than First Thought"

Scientists have found evidence that the coronavirus is less deadly than it first appeared — for Americans infected with the coronavirus, the chance of dying appears to be less than 1 in 100_









						New Data Show The Coronavirus Is Less Lethal Than First Thought
					

Scientists have found evidence that the coronavirus is less deadly than it first appeared — for Americans infected with the coronavirus, the chance of dying appears to be less than 1 in 100.




					www.npr.org
				





Even the CDC is now saying the lethality rate is 0.4%, down from its initial projection of 3/4%"

_"CDC estimates COVID 19 mortality rate is 0.4%, significantly lower than previously reported"_









						CDC estimates COVID 19 mortality rate is 0.4%, significantly lower than previously reported
					

The data is based on five scenarios, including the best estimate for a mortality rate, which is 0.4% overall.




					www.wcnc.com
				





What Trump succeeded in doing was to avoid panicking Americans by engaging in the BS fear-mongering you snowflakes are engaging in right now.

Thanks for the demonstration to help make my point....


Even the CDC is now saying the lethality rate is 0.4%, down from its initial projection of 3/4%"

_"CDC estimates COVID 19 mortality rate is 0.4%, significantly lower than previously reported"_









						CDC estimates COVID 19 mortality rate is 0.4%, significantly lower than previously reported
					

The data is based on five scenarios, including the best estimate for a mortality rate, which is 0.4% overall.




					www.wcnc.com
				




The model picked to project the mortality rate, if you will remember, was lambasted as junk science, the worst model that could have been used to predict.


What Trump succeeded in doing was to avoid panicking Americans by engaging in the BS fear-mongering you snowflakes are engaging in right now. 

Thanks for the example to help me make my point!


----------



## Mac1958

debbiedowner said:


> He just said in his tape it was 5 times deadlier than the flu.


They.  Don't. Care.

This is sociopathic.


----------



## Asclepias

Meister said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> You mean besides acting on the intel in Nov?  How about not pretending it wasnt anything serious or calling it hoax?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did China and the CDC say about the virus right up to Jan. 30, 2020?
> Who called it a hoax?  Certainly not Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with the point that american intel said it was going to be out of control and why did Drumpf trust China instead of his own intel?
> 
> Drumpf called it a hoax. Specifically a dem hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just ignore the CDC
Click to expand...

They answer to Drumpf so that makes sense.  Now that this tape has come out its pretty obvious he put pressure on them too.


----------



## debbiedowner

Mac1958 said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He just said in his tape it was 5 times deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They.  Don't. Care.
> 
> This is sociopathic.
Click to expand...


You're right they don't and never will.


----------



## jbrownson0831

debbiedowner said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He just said in his tape it was 5 times deadlier than the flu.
Click to expand...

Based on what?  Right now with simply case statistics to go by it would be more than 5 times "deadlier", but the CDC and Penn State in a study both estimate at least 10 million more people had and got over it already....that would make the mortality rate .01% and very similar to the flu, which is a total estimation.


----------



## playtime

BluesLegend said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
Click to expand...


that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?

he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.


----------



## jbrownson0831

jbrownson0831 said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He just said in his tape it was 5 times deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what?  Right now with simply case statistics to go by it would be more than 5 times "deadlier", but the CDC and Penn State in a study both estimate at least 10 million more people had and got over it already....that would make the mortality rate .01% and very similar to the flu, which is a total estimation.
Click to expand...

In other words, you wackos want to keep everything shut down and hide out in your basements with your little masks on for fear of catching the flu.


----------



## playtime

Mac1958 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes.  On tape this time. Oh well, it won't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> I was right, unfortunately.
> 
> I've never seen anything like this.  They're robots.  They're afraid to hold him accountable for anything.
Click to expand...


cult45.


----------



## easyt65

depotoo said:


> Because he didn’t want to cause a panic, he is to be excoriated.  You guys have lost it.



Don't be so rough on the Democrats and snowflakes - remember, engaging in Fear-Mongering to intimidate and control the masses is their thing, its what they do....


----------



## jbrownson0831

playtime said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
Click to expand...

What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.


----------



## jbrownson0831

playtime said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes.  On tape this time. Oh well, it won't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> I was right, unfortunately.
> 
> I've never seen anything like this.  They're robots.  They're afraid to hold him accountable for anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cult45.
Click to expand...

Sleepy Joe fever......catch it.


----------



## blackhawk

Yes he played it down to avoid a panic let me remind those with selective memory when Trump issued his China travel ban it was the left who played down the seriousness of the virus including Joe Biden.


----------



## easyt65

Trump lied to keep Americans from panicking...and he should be punished for it.?!  So when are you snowflakes going to demand Cuomo be punished for murdering 11,000 elderly New Yorkers?


----------



## jbrownson0831

blackhawk said:


> Yes he played it down to avoid a panic let me remind those with selective memory when Trump issued his China travel ban it was the left who played down the seriousness of the virus including Joe Biden.


Yes there are many "tapes" of that and the other Dems doing the same.


----------



## debbiedowner

jbrownson0831 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
Click to expand...


What would that be?


----------



## playtime

Johnlaw said:


> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.


----------



## jbrownson0831

debbiedowner said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would that be?
Click to expand...

That would be the true danger of the leftyvirus being the same as the flu.


----------



## Asclepias

jbrownson0831 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
Click to expand...

What science told you this bullshit? That paper you got out of the crackerjack box doesnt count as science. If Drumpf had not stood around with his finger up his ass lying about the virus we could have gotten away without having a total shutdown.  Homicidal negligence.  You clowns have helped Drumpf do this.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Asclepias said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science told you this bullshit? That paper you got out of the crackerjack box doesnt count as science. If Drumpf had not stood around with his finger up his ass lying about the virus we could have gotten away without having a total shutdown.
Click to expand...

Again.....slowly and go get mommy.....the CDC weeks ago and a study done by Penn State on the leftyvirus.  Even you wackos were screaming early on that millions more had it when we didn't have testing.....go back and listen to those "tapes".....and you were right.  Millions did have the virus, got over it, and are not counted in any statistic.


----------



## playtime

Mac1958 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> 
> 
> There has been plenty of news about younger people having strokes, and long-term damage to the heart, brain, lungs and kidneys.
> 
> This information is not difficult to find.  But I do realize you folks confine your "news" and "information" consumption to your sub-reality only.  Everything else is avoided, as "fake news".
Click to expand...


the coroner in AZ said that autopsies revealed blood clots thruout bodies & not one major organ was spared.  this thing is just as much a vascular disease as it is respiratory.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Asclepias said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science told you this bullshit? That paper you got out of the crackerjack box doesnt count as science. If Drumpf had not stood around with his finger up his ass lying about the virus we could have gotten away without having a total shutdown.  Homicidal negligence.  You clowns have helped Drumpf do this.
Click to expand...

And try a Midol and a maxipad changeout for those cramps....


----------



## jbrownson0831

playtime said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> 
> 
> There has been plenty of news about younger people having strokes, and long-term damage to the heart, brain, lungs and kidneys.
> 
> This information is not difficult to find.  But I do realize you folks confine your "news" and "information" consumption to your sub-reality only.  Everything else is avoided, as "fake news".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the coroner in AZ said that autopsies revealed blood clots thruout bodies & not one major organ was spared.  this thing is just as much a vascular disease as it is respiratory.
Click to expand...

On patients with.........what other diseases?


----------



## Mac1958

playtime said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> 
> 
> There has been plenty of news about younger people having strokes, and long-term damage to the heart, brain, lungs and kidneys.
> 
> This information is not difficult to find.  But I do realize you folks confine your "news" and "information" consumption to your sub-reality only.  Everything else is avoided, as "fake news".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the coroner in AZ said that autopsies revealed blood clots thruout bodies & not one major organ was spared.  this thing is just as much a vascular disease as it is respiratory.
Click to expand...

Fake news!


----------



## jbrownson0831

Mac1958 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> 
> 
> There has been plenty of news about younger people having strokes, and long-term damage to the heart, brain, lungs and kidneys.
> 
> This information is not difficult to find.  But I do realize you folks confine your "news" and "information" consumption to your sub-reality only.  Everything else is avoided, as "fake news".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the coroner in AZ said that autopsies revealed blood clots thruout bodies & not one major organ was spared.  this thing is just as much a vascular disease as it is respiratory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news!
Click to expand...

Well let's do autopsies on all aged patients who die of mersa or staph or pneumonia or cardiovascular disease.....bet we find some clots think so??


----------



## Asclepias

jbrownson0831 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science told you this bullshit? That paper you got out of the crackerjack box doesnt count as science. If Drumpf had not stood around with his finger up his ass lying about the virus we could have gotten away without having a total shutdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again.....slowly and go get mommy.....the CDC weeks ago and a study done by Penn State on the leftyvirus.  Even you wackos were screaming early on that millions more had it when we didn't have testing.....go back and listen to those "tapes".....and you were right.  Millions did have the virus, got over it, and are not counted in any statistic.
Click to expand...

You dont think I'm going to listen to the claims of some retard like you do you? Post your proof.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Asclepias said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science told you this bullshit? That paper you got out of the crackerjack box doesnt count as science. If Drumpf had not stood around with his finger up his ass lying about the virus we could have gotten away without having a total shutdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again.....slowly and go get mommy.....the CDC weeks ago and a study done by Penn State on the leftyvirus.  Even you wackos were screaming early on that millions more had it when we didn't have testing.....go back and listen to those "tapes".....and you were right.  Millions did have the virus, got over it, and are not counted in any statistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont think I'm going to listen to the claims of some retard like you do you? Post your proof.
Click to expand...

Don't need to do your research for you, that's your problem you never research anything you just post ignorant fake articles.   Its there for a simple Google search and was stated just like I said....again, it only confirms what you whiners were crying about anyway.


----------



## Asclepias

jbrownson0831 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science told you this bullshit? That paper you got out of the crackerjack box doesnt count as science. If Drumpf had not stood around with his finger up his ass lying about the virus we could have gotten away without having a total shutdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again.....slowly and go get mommy.....the CDC weeks ago and a study done by Penn State on the leftyvirus.  Even you wackos were screaming early on that millions more had it when we didn't have testing.....go back and listen to those "tapes".....and you were right.  Millions did have the virus, got over it, and are not counted in any statistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont think I'm going to listen to the claims of some retard like you do you? Post your proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't need to do your research for you, that's your problem you never research anything you just post ignorant fake articles.   Its there for a simple Google search and was stated just like I said....again, it only confirms what you whiners were crying about anyway.
Click to expand...

So you admit you have nothing. I pretty much knew that anyway. Thanks for playing.


----------



## playtime

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me the anti-semite treatment.
Click to expand...


holy crap - you too???


----------



## jbrownson0831

Asclepias said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science told you this bullshit? That paper you got out of the crackerjack box doesnt count as science. If Drumpf had not stood around with his finger up his ass lying about the virus we could have gotten away without having a total shutdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again.....slowly and go get mommy.....the CDC weeks ago and a study done by Penn State on the leftyvirus.  Even you wackos were screaming early on that millions more had it when we didn't have testing.....go back and listen to those "tapes".....and you were right.  Millions did have the virus, got over it, and are not counted in any statistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont think I'm going to listen to the claims of some retard like you do you? Post your proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't need to do your research for you, that's your problem you never research anything you just post ignorant fake articles.   Its there for a simple Google search and was stated just like I said....again, it only confirms what you whiners were crying about anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you have nothing. I pretty much knew that anyway. Thanks for playing.
Click to expand...




			Initial COVID-19 infection rate may be 80 times greater than originally reported | Penn State University
		


Have mommy read it for you.....after she pushes the keys.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
Click to expand...


& when was THAT?  months upon months ago.

next.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
Click to expand...


months upon months ago, like i said.  why is every stable genius evolving as the science dictates - but not donny?


----------



## playtime

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a tape.
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

jbrownson0831 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science told you this bullshit? That paper you got out of the crackerjack box doesnt count as science. If Drumpf had not stood around with his finger up his ass lying about the virus we could have gotten away without having a total shutdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again.....slowly and go get mommy.....the CDC weeks ago and a study done by Penn State on the leftyvirus.  Even you wackos were screaming early on that millions more had it when we didn't have testing.....go back and listen to those "tapes".....and you were right.  Millions did have the virus, got over it, and are not counted in any statistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont think I'm going to listen to the claims of some retard like you do you? Post your proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't need to do your research for you, that's your problem you never research anything you just post ignorant fake articles.   Its there for a simple Google search and was stated just like I said....again, it only confirms what you whiners were crying about anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you have nothing. I pretty much knew that anyway. Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initial COVID-19 infection rate may be 80 times greater than originally reported | Penn State University
> 
> 
> 
> Have mommy read it for you.....after she pushes the keys.
Click to expand...

Just reading the first two paragraphs is grounds for throwing that fatass fuck in prison.  Drumpf wanted to stop testing. Can you quote the part you claimed where you said we were idiots to shut everything down?  I searched the page and nothing came up.  I'm waiting for your proof.


----------



## playtime

bravoactual said:


> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Asclepias said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science told you this bullshit? That paper you got out of the crackerjack box doesnt count as science. If Drumpf had not stood around with his finger up his ass lying about the virus we could have gotten away without having a total shutdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again.....slowly and go get mommy.....the CDC weeks ago and a study done by Penn State on the leftyvirus.  Even you wackos were screaming early on that millions more had it when we didn't have testing.....go back and listen to those "tapes".....and you were right.  Millions did have the virus, got over it, and are not counted in any statistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont think I'm going to listen to the claims of some retard like you do you? Post your proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't need to do your research for you, that's your problem you never research anything you just post ignorant fake articles.   Its there for a simple Google search and was stated just like I said....again, it only confirms what you whiners were crying about anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you have nothing. I pretty much knew that anyway. Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initial COVID-19 infection rate may be 80 times greater than originally reported | Penn State University
> 
> 
> 
> Have mommy read it for you.....after she pushes the keys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just reading the first two paragraphs is grounds for throwing that fatass fuck in prison.  Drumpf wanted to stop testing. Can you quote the part you claimed where you said we were idiots to shut everything down?  I searched the page and nothing came up.  I'm waiting for your proof.
Click to expand...

No that part is my commentary...why shut down for a virus similar to the flu?  We dont shut down for the flu, or tuberculosis, or staph, or cigarette smoke...or anything so why this?  The facts are the facts and trying to blame a virus on the President is as stupid as nominating Joe Biden to run.


----------



## jbrownson0831

jbrownson0831 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science told you this bullshit? That paper you got out of the crackerjack box doesnt count as science. If Drumpf had not stood around with his finger up his ass lying about the virus we could have gotten away without having a total shutdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again.....slowly and go get mommy.....the CDC weeks ago and a study done by Penn State on the leftyvirus.  Even you wackos were screaming early on that millions more had it when we didn't have testing.....go back and listen to those "tapes".....and you were right.  Millions did have the virus, got over it, and are not counted in any statistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont think I'm going to listen to the claims of some retard like you do you? Post your proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't need to do your research for you, that's your problem you never research anything you just post ignorant fake articles.   Its there for a simple Google search and was stated just like I said....again, it only confirms what you whiners were crying about anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you have nothing. I pretty much knew that anyway. Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initial COVID-19 infection rate may be 80 times greater than originally reported | Penn State University
> 
> 
> 
> Have mommy read it for you.....after she pushes the keys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just reading the first two paragraphs is grounds for throwing that fatass fuck in prison.  Drumpf wanted to stop testing. Can you quote the part you claimed where you said we were idiots to shut everything down?  I searched the page and nothing came up.  I'm waiting for your proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No that part is my commentary...why shut down for a virus similar to the flu?  We dont shut down for the flu, or tuberculosis, or staph, or cigarette smoke...or anything so why this?  The facts are the facts and trying to blame a virus on the President is as stupid as nominating Joe Biden to run.
Click to expand...

And again.....you whined when we didn't have testing, we got it, and you whined when the increased testing resulted in more positive cases.  8% of all tested are positive for the virus that is a fact, so if you increase testing say 10 times guess what?  So the President, tired of your constant whining, said stop testing if you dont want more cases.


----------



## playtime

Meister said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> You mean besides acting on the intel in Nov?  How about not pretending it wasnt anything serious or calling it hoax?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did China and the CDC say about the virus right up to Jan. 30, 2020?
> Who called it a hoax?  Certainly not Trump.
Click to expand...


who kept praising china thru the end of febuary?

*15 times Trump praised China as coronavirus was spreading across the globe*
By MYAH WARD
04/15/2020 06:27 PM EDT

POLITICO has compiled a list of 15 times the president hailed China for its push to prevent a pandemic in the early months of 2020 — an effort that ultimately failed:

*Jan. 22*, Twitter:
“One of the many great things about our just signed giant Trade Deal with China is that it will bring both the USA & China closer together in so many other ways. Terrific working with President Xi, a man who truly loves his country. Much more to come!”
*Jan. 24*, Twitter:
“China has been working very hard to contain the Coronavirus. The United States greatly appreciates their efforts and transparency. It will all work out well. In particular, on behalf of the American People, I want to thank President Xi!”

*Jan. 29*, Remarks at signing ceremony for the United States-Mexico-Canada Agreement:
“And, honestly, I think, as tough as this negotiation was, I think our relationship with China now might be the best it's been in a long, long time. And now it's reciprocal. Before, we were being ripped off badly. Now we have a reciprocal relationship, maybe even better than reciprocal for us.”


*Jan. 30*, Fox News interview:
"China is not in great shape right now, unfortunately. But they're working very hard. We'll see what happens. But we're working very closely with China and other countries."

*Feb. 7*, Remarks at North Carolina Opportunity Now Summit in Charlotte, N.C.:
"I just spoke to President Xi last night, and, you know, we're working on the — the problem, the virus. It's a — it's a very tough situation. But I think he's going to handle it. I think he's handled it really well. We're helping wherever we can."

*Feb. 7*, Twitter:
“Just had a long and very good conversation by phone with President Xi of China. He is strong, sharp and powerfully focused on leading the counterattack on the Coronavirus. He feels they are doing very well, even building hospitals in a matter of only days … Great discipline is taking place in China, as President Xi strongly leads what will be a very successful operation. We are working closely with China to help!

*Feb. 7,* Remarks before Marine One departure:
"Late last night, I had a very good talk with President Xi, and we talked about — mostly about the coronavirus. They're working really hard, and I think they are doing a very professional job. They're in touch with World — the World — World Organization. CDC also. We're working together. But World Health is working with them. CDC is working with them. I had a great conversation last night with President Xi. It's a tough situation. I think they're doing a very good job.”

*Feb. 10*, Fox Business interview:
"I think China is very, you know, professionally run in the sense that they have everything under control," Trump said. "I really believe they are going to have it under control fairly soon. You know in April, supposedly, it dies with the hotter weather. And that's a beautiful date to look forward to. But China I can tell you is working very hard."

*Feb. 10*, campaign rally in Manchester, N.H.:
“I spoke with President Xi, and they’re working very, very hard. And I think it’s all going to work out fine.”

*Feb. 13*, Fox News interview:
“I think they've handled it professionally and I think they're extremely capable and I think President Xi is extremely capable and I hope that it's going to be resolved."

*Feb. 18*, remarks before Air Force One departure:
“I think President Xi is working very hard. As you know, I spoke with him recently. He’s working really hard. It’s a tough problem. I think he’s going to do — look, I’ve seen them build hospitals in a short period of time. I really believe he wants to get that done, and he wants to get it done fast. Yes, I think he’s doing it very professionally.”

*Feb. 23*, remarks before Marine One departure:
"I think President Xi is working very, very hard. I spoke to him. He's working very hard. I think he's doing a very good job. It's a big problem. But President Xi loves his country. He's working very hard to solve the problem, and he will solve the problem. OK?"

*Feb. 26*, remarks at a business roundtable in New Delhi, India:
“China is working very, very hard. I have spoken to President Xi, and they’re working very hard. And if you know anything about him, I think he’ll be in pretty good shape. They’re — they’ve had a rough patch, and I think right now they have it — it looks like they’re getting it under control more and more. They’re getting it more and more under control.”
*Feb. 27*, Coronavirus Task Force press conference:

“I spoke with President Xi. We had a great talk. He’s working very hard, I have to say. He’s working very, very hard. And if you can count on the reports coming out of China, that spread has gone down quite a bit. The infection seems to have gone down over the last two days. As opposed to getting larger, it’s actually gotten smaller.”

*Feb. 29*, Coronavirus Task Force press conference:
“China seems to be making tremendous progress. Their numbers are way down. … I think our relationship with China is very good. We just did a big trade deal. We’re starting on another trade deal with China — a very big one. And we’ve been working very closely. They’ve been talking to our people, we’ve been talking to their people, having to do with the virus.”
15 times Trump praised China as coronavirus was spreading across the globe


----------



## Asclepias

jbrownson0831 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science told you this bullshit? That paper you got out of the crackerjack box doesnt count as science. If Drumpf had not stood around with his finger up his ass lying about the virus we could have gotten away without having a total shutdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again.....slowly and go get mommy.....the CDC weeks ago and a study done by Penn State on the leftyvirus.  Even you wackos were screaming early on that millions more had it when we didn't have testing.....go back and listen to those "tapes".....and you were right.  Millions did have the virus, got over it, and are not counted in any statistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont think I'm going to listen to the claims of some retard like you do you? Post your proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't need to do your research for you, that's your problem you never research anything you just post ignorant fake articles.   Its there for a simple Google search and was stated just like I said....again, it only confirms what you whiners were crying about anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you have nothing. I pretty much knew that anyway. Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initial COVID-19 infection rate may be 80 times greater than originally reported | Penn State University
> 
> 
> 
> Have mommy read it for you.....after she pushes the keys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just reading the first two paragraphs is grounds for throwing that fatass fuck in prison.  Drumpf wanted to stop testing. Can you quote the part you claimed where you said we were idiots to shut everything down?  I searched the page and nothing came up.  I'm waiting for your proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No that part is my commentary...why shut down for a virus similar to the flu?  We dont shut down for the flu, or tuberculosis, or staph, or cigarette smoke...or anything so why this?  The facts are the facts and trying to blame a virus on the President is as stupid as nominating Joe Biden to run.
Click to expand...


*" No that part is my commentary...why shut down for a virus similar to the flu? "*

You claimed that it was science.  Here is your quote.

*"What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down."*

I specifically said your bullshit wasnt science.  There is a reason I asked you for proof. Its because I knew you didnt have a fucking clue about your "commentary".


----------



## jbrownson0831

playtime said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> You mean besides acting on the intel in Nov?  How about not pretending it wasnt anything serious or calling it hoax?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did China and the CDC say about the virus right up to Jan. 30, 2020?
> Who called it a hoax?  Certainly not Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who kept praising china thru the end of febuary?
> 
> *15 times Trump praised China as coronavirus was spreading across the globe*
> By MYAH WARD
> 04/15/2020 06:27 PM EDT
> 
> POLITICO has compiled a list of 15 times the president hailed China for its push to prevent a pandemic in the early months of 2020 — an effort that ultimately failed:
> 
> *Jan. 22*, Twitter:
> “One of the many great things about our just signed giant Trade Deal with China is that it will bring both the USA & China closer together in so many other ways. Terrific working with President Xi, a man who truly loves his country. Much more to come!”
> *Jan. 24*, Twitter:
> “China has been working very hard to contain the Coronavirus. The United States greatly appreciates their efforts and transparency. It will all work out well. In particular, on behalf of the American People, I want to thank President Xi!”
> 
> *Jan. 29*, Remarks at signing ceremony for the United States-Mexico-Canada Agreement:
> “And, honestly, I think, as tough as this negotiation was, I think our relationship with China now might be the best it's been in a long, long time. And now it's reciprocal. Before, we were being ripped off badly. Now we have a reciprocal relationship, maybe even better than reciprocal for us.”
> 
> 
> *Jan. 30*, Fox News interview:
> "China is not in great shape right now, unfortunately. But they're working very hard. We'll see what happens. But we're working very closely with China and other countries."
> 
> *Feb. 7*, Remarks at North Carolina Opportunity Now Summit in Charlotte, N.C.:
> "I just spoke to President Xi last night, and, you know, we're working on the — the problem, the virus. It's a — it's a very tough situation. But I think he's going to handle it. I think he's handled it really well. We're helping wherever we can."
> 
> *Feb. 7*, Twitter:
> “Just had a long and very good conversation by phone with President Xi of China. He is strong, sharp and powerfully focused on leading the counterattack on the Coronavirus. He feels they are doing very well, even building hospitals in a matter of only days … Great discipline is taking place in China, as President Xi strongly leads what will be a very successful operation. We are working closely with China to help!
> 
> *Feb. 7,* Remarks before Marine One departure:
> "Late last night, I had a very good talk with President Xi, and we talked about — mostly about the coronavirus. They're working really hard, and I think they are doing a very professional job. They're in touch with World — the World — World Organization. CDC also. We're working together. But World Health is working with them. CDC is working with them. I had a great conversation last night with President Xi. It's a tough situation. I think they're doing a very good job.”
> 
> *Feb. 10*, Fox Business interview:
> "I think China is very, you know, professionally run in the sense that they have everything under control," Trump said. "I really believe they are going to have it under control fairly soon. You know in April, supposedly, it dies with the hotter weather. And that's a beautiful date to look forward to. But China I can tell you is working very hard."
> 
> *Feb. 10*, campaign rally in Manchester, N.H.:
> “I spoke with President Xi, and they’re working very, very hard. And I think it’s all going to work out fine.”
> 
> *Feb. 13*, Fox News interview:
> “I think they've handled it professionally and I think they're extremely capable and I think President Xi is extremely capable and I hope that it's going to be resolved."
> 
> *Feb. 18*, remarks before Air Force One departure:
> “I think President Xi is working very hard. As you know, I spoke with him recently. He’s working really hard. It’s a tough problem. I think he’s going to do — look, I’ve seen them build hospitals in a short period of time. I really believe he wants to get that done, and he wants to get it done fast. Yes, I think he’s doing it very professionally.”
> 
> *Feb. 23*, remarks before Marine One departure:
> "I think President Xi is working very, very hard. I spoke to him. He's working very hard. I think he's doing a very good job. It's a big problem. But President Xi loves his country. He's working very hard to solve the problem, and he will solve the problem. OK?"
> 
> *Feb. 26*, remarks at a business roundtable in New Delhi, India:
> “China is working very, very hard. I have spoken to President Xi, and they’re working very hard. And if you know anything about him, I think he’ll be in pretty good shape. They’re — they’ve had a rough patch, and I think right now they have it — it looks like they’re getting it under control more and more. They’re getting it more and more under control.”
> *Feb. 27*, Coronavirus Task Force press conference:
> 
> “I spoke with President Xi. We had a great talk. He’s working very hard, I have to say. He’s working very, very hard. And if you can count on the reports coming out of China, that spread has gone down quite a bit. The infection seems to have gone down over the last two days. As opposed to getting larger, it’s actually gotten smaller.”
> 
> *Feb. 29*, Coronavirus Task Force press conference:
> “China seems to be making tremendous progress. Their numbers are way down. … I think our relationship with China is very good. We just did a big trade deal. We’re starting on another trade deal with China — a very big one. And we’ve been working very closely. They’ve been talking to our people, we’ve been talking to their people, having to do with the virus.”
> 15 times Trump praised China as coronavirus was spreading across the globe
Click to expand...

Well you get mad if he chastises them AND if he praises them so what difference does it make?


----------



## TNHarley

Biff_Poindexter said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the tape?
> 
> 
> 
> In the link I posted......
Click to expand...

I guess I went right over them thinking it was an ad or something. Thanks


----------



## bendog

Asclepias said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he didn’t want to cause a panic, he is to be excoriated.
> 
> You guys have lost it.
> 
> 
> 
> No because he wants to get reelected and it would hurt his "numbers" as he put it.
Click to expand...




jbrownson0831 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science told you this bullshit? That paper you got out of the crackerjack box doesnt count as science. If Drumpf had not stood around with his finger up his ass lying about the virus we could have gotten away without having a total shutdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again.....slowly and go get mommy.....the CDC weeks ago and a study done by Penn State on the leftyvirus.  Even you wackos were screaming early on that millions more had it when we didn't have testing.....go back and listen to those "tapes".....and you were right.  Millions did have the virus, got over it, and are not counted in any statistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont think I'm going to listen to the claims of some retard like you do you? Post your proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't need to do your research for you, that's your problem you never research anything you just post ignorant fake articles.   Its there for a simple Google search and was stated just like I said....again, it only confirms what you whiners were crying about anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you have nothing. I pretty much knew that anyway. Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initial COVID-19 infection rate may be 80 times greater than originally reported | Penn State University
> 
> 
> 
> Have mommy read it for you.....after she pushes the keys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just reading the first two paragraphs is grounds for throwing that fatass fuck in prison.  Drumpf wanted to stop testing. Can you quote the part you claimed where you said we were idiots to shut everything down?  I searched the page and nothing came up.  I'm waiting for your proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No that part is my commentary...why shut down for a virus similar to the flu?  We dont shut down for the flu, or tuberculosis, or staph, or cigarette smoke...or anything so why this?  The facts are the facts and trying to blame a virus on the President is as stupid as nominating Joe Biden to run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And again.....you whined when we didn't have testing, we got it, and you whined when the increased testing resulted in more positive cases.  8% of all tested are positive for the virus that is a fact, so if you increase testing say 10 times guess what?  So the President, tired of your constant whining, said stop testing if you dont want more cases.
Click to expand...

We never had adequate testing because Trump couldn't deny the numbers if we had, so we still cannot identify sick workers/students to have them stay home, so whenever there's an attempt to open up, the virus spreads.  Because of Trump, we will remain in this pattern until we either have a vaccine or we have enough community spread, and more hundreds of thousands dead, to achieve herd immunity.  No other country in the developed world has failed so spectacularly with a very contagious, but relatively containable, disease.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Asclepias said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science told you this bullshit? That paper you got out of the crackerjack box doesnt count as science. If Drumpf had not stood around with his finger up his ass lying about the virus we could have gotten away without having a total shutdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again.....slowly and go get mommy.....the CDC weeks ago and a study done by Penn State on the leftyvirus.  Even you wackos were screaming early on that millions more had it when we didn't have testing.....go back and listen to those "tapes".....and you were right.  Millions did have the virus, got over it, and are not counted in any statistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont think I'm going to listen to the claims of some retard like you do you? Post your proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't need to do your research for you, that's your problem you never research anything you just post ignorant fake articles.   Its there for a simple Google search and was stated just like I said....again, it only confirms what you whiners were crying about anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you have nothing. I pretty much knew that anyway. Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initial COVID-19 infection rate may be 80 times greater than originally reported | Penn State University
> 
> 
> 
> Have mommy read it for you.....after she pushes the keys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just reading the first two paragraphs is grounds for throwing that fatass fuck in prison.  Drumpf wanted to stop testing. Can you quote the part you claimed where you said we were idiots to shut everything down?  I searched the page and nothing came up.  I'm waiting for your proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No that part is my commentary...why shut down for a virus similar to the flu?  We dont shut down for the flu, or tuberculosis, or staph, or cigarette smoke...or anything so why this?  The facts are the facts and trying to blame a virus on the President is as stupid as nominating Joe Biden to run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *" No that part is my commentary...why shut down for a virus similar to the flu? "*
> 
> You claimed that it was science.  Here is your quote.
> 
> *"What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down."*
> 
> I specifically said your bullshit wasnt science.  There is a reason I asked you for proof. Its because I knew you didnt have a fucking clue about your "commentary".
Click to expand...

Okay....really slowly.....the science is what I showed you.  That proves the virus to be much less dangerous than you libbers pretended.  Then, I said, the science has proved it was silly to shut down the economy and put millions out of work.  I think maybe a trip to Ox to see if the Wizard has a brain for you might be in order....


----------



## TheHardTruth

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


Are you that naive? I for one already knew that our President and countries leader, Donald J Trump, ( Yes he is President so get over it already) was keeping the actual severity of the pandemic from the public, for just the reason he espoused in the interview. He didn not want to panic the American people unnecessarily. That's what a leader does. I suppose you actually think great leaders like General George Washington at Valley Forge or General Ulysses S Grant in the Civil war or General Patton in World War 2  battles they were in, told their troops the whole truth about how dire things were? Grow up. Great leaders take that weight onto their own shoulders. They don't burden those they lead with it. You also realize that the "experts" with the "science" were also lying when they originally said we didn't, and in fact shouldn't, wear masks, don't you? Or are you naive to that as well? You know why? Because they didn't have enough PPP for the essential workers and medical professionals thanks to the negligence and nonfeasance of the Obama/Biden administration. Their failure to ensure proper stockpiles of said supplies left the counrty ill equiped for the pandemic.  
Yes Donald J Trump is President, and will be for 4 more years. There truly is nothing left to be said.


----------



## playtime

jbrownson0831 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
Click to expand...


oh i see - you are a knuckledragger just like yer chosen one.


----------



## TNHarley

I understand playing it down at first. Every President does that.
Buuut when he would say stuff directly challenging the words of others, then call them whatever, is horrible.
Trump is a pos. But thats American politics. They are all pos. Some just more than others.
God forbid we elected an honest man of integrity.


----------



## 22lcidw

bendog said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
Click to expand...

Biden


playtime said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes.  On tape this time. Oh well, it won't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> I was right, unfortunately.
> 
> I've never seen anything like this.  They're robots.  They're afraid to hold him accountable for anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cult45.
Click to expand...

We are living in a world where in most little leagues, all teams get a trophy. So it seems like "cult 45" for realities of a guy who at times talks like he is on the street. That is him.  Always will be.


----------



## playtime

jbrownson0831 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
Click to expand...


we are still in phase 2 & our hospitalizations/death rate is <1%.  the threshold is 5% ...  so we are doing quite well by listening to the scientists.

that sturgis super spreader event a few weeks ago has sparked +/- 250,000 new cases.

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!

'merika! fuck ya!


----------



## Ken Mac

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.



There is a lot more to be said.  Trump shut down travel from China on Feb 2nd.  That right there shows he knew it was worse than the flu.  It doesn't matter he was trying to stay positive, does it.  He was LYING!!!!  What a bunch of shit.  If you can't read between the lines on something so simple, you're an idiot.

The world knew by January 20th.  

Another big nothing burger brought to you by TDS.


----------



## jbrownson0831

bendog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he didn’t want to cause a panic, he is to be excoriated.
> 
> You guys have lost it.
> 
> 
> 
> No because he wants to get reelected and it would hurt his "numbers" as he put it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science told you this bullshit? That paper you got out of the crackerjack box doesnt count as science. If Drumpf had not stood around with his finger up his ass lying about the virus we could have gotten away without having a total shutdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again.....slowly and go get mommy.....the CDC weeks ago and a study done by Penn State on the leftyvirus.  Even you wackos were screaming early on that millions more had it when we didn't have testing.....go back and listen to those "tapes".....and you were right.  Millions did have the virus, got over it, and are not counted in any statistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont think I'm going to listen to the claims of some retard like you do you? Post your proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't need to do your research for you, that's your problem you never research anything you just post ignorant fake articles.   Its there for a simple Google search and was stated just like I said....again, it only confirms what you whiners were crying about anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you have nothing. I pretty much knew that anyway. Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initial COVID-19 infection rate may be 80 times greater than originally reported | Penn State University
> 
> 
> 
> Have mommy read it for you.....after she pushes the keys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just reading the first two paragraphs is grounds for throwing that fatass fuck in prison.  Drumpf wanted to stop testing. Can you quote the part you claimed where you said we were idiots to shut everything down?  I searched the page and nothing came up.  I'm waiting for your proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No that part is my commentary...why shut down for a virus similar to the flu?  We dont shut down for the flu, or tuberculosis, or staph, or cigarette smoke...or anything so why this?  The facts are the facts and trying to blame a virus on the President is as stupid as nominating Joe Biden to run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And again.....you whined when we didn't have testing, we got it, and you whined when the increased testing resulted in more positive cases.  8% of all tested are positive for the virus that is a fact, so if you increase testing say 10 times guess what?  So the President, tired of your constant whining, said stop testing if you dont want more cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We never had adequate testing because Trump couldn't deny the numbers if we had, so we still cannot identify sick workers/students to have them stay home, so whenever there's an attempt to open up, the virus spreads.  Because of Trump, we will remain in this pattern until we either have a vaccine or we have enough community spread, and more hundreds of thousands dead, to achieve herd immunity.  No other country in the developed world has failed so spectacularly with a very contagious, but relatively containable, disease.
Click to expand...

No...you have 89 million tests and an 8% positivity rate with a very very few serious cases, .005% to be exact...so more hundreds of thousands will never die from this flu virus.  Almost anyone can be tested now with results back in less than 2 days.  Now I admit there are problems with the testing....people who showed to test and changed their minds and left getting positive results back later, and so on.  But the stats are what we have and the more testing we do just lowers the mortality rate.....8% in the beginning with Killer Cuomo to 2.9% now.


----------



## jbrownson0831

playtime said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we are still in phase 2 & our hospitalizations/death rate is <1%.  the threashold is 5% ...  so we are doing quite well by listening to the scientists.
> 
> that sturgis super spreader events a few weeks ago has sparked +/- 250,000 cases.
> 
> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!
> 
> 'merika! fuck ya!
Click to expand...

We are doing well by offering tests to almost everyone.....showing millions have the virus or had it and never knew it, making the statistics more reliable.


----------



## jbrownson0831

jbrownson0831 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science told you this bullshit? That paper you got out of the crackerjack box doesnt count as science. If Drumpf had not stood around with his finger up his ass lying about the virus we could have gotten away without having a total shutdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again.....slowly and go get mommy.....the CDC weeks ago and a study done by Penn State on the leftyvirus.  Even you wackos were screaming early on that millions more had it when we didn't have testing.....go back and listen to those "tapes".....and you were right.  Millions did have the virus, got over it, and are not counted in any statistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont think I'm going to listen to the claims of some retard like you do you? Post your proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't need to do your research for you, that's your problem you never research anything you just post ignorant fake articles.   Its there for a simple Google search and was stated just like I said....again, it only confirms what you whiners were crying about anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you have nothing. I pretty much knew that anyway. Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initial COVID-19 infection rate may be 80 times greater than originally reported | Penn State University
> 
> 
> 
> Have mommy read it for you.....after she pushes the keys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just reading the first two paragraphs is grounds for throwing that fatass fuck in prison.  Drumpf wanted to stop testing. Can you quote the part you claimed where you said we were idiots to shut everything down?  I searched the page and nothing came up.  I'm waiting for your proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No that part is my commentary...why shut down for a virus similar to the flu?  We dont shut down for the flu, or tuberculosis, or staph, or cigarette smoke...or anything so why this?  The facts are the facts and trying to blame a virus on the President is as stupid as nominating Joe Biden to run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *" No that part is my commentary...why shut down for a virus similar to the flu? "*
> 
> You claimed that it was science.  Here is your quote.
> 
> *"What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down."*
> 
> I specifically said your bullshit wasnt science.  There is a reason I asked you for proof. Its because I knew you didnt have a fucking clue about your "commentary".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay....really slowly.....the science is what I showed you.  That proves the virus to be much less dangerous than you libbers pretended.  Then, I said, the science has proved it was silly to shut down the economy and put millions out of work.  I think maybe a trip to Ox to see if the Wizard has a brain for you might be in order....
Click to expand...

Sorry Oz


----------



## playtime

22lcidw said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes.  On tape this time. Oh well, it won't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was right, unfortunately.
> 
> I've never seen anything like this.  They're robots.  They're afraid to hold him accountable for anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cult45.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are living in a world where in most little leagues, all teams get a trophy. So it seems like "cult 45" for realities of a guy who at times talks like he is on the street. That is him.  Always will be.
Click to expand...


what?


----------



## Ken Mac

Mac1958 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump could definitely win.  Not a good reflection on the country or the Democratic Party.
Click to expand...

Actually, it's only a reflection on the democratic party, their policies and their well of leadership that has run dry.


----------



## playtime

jbrownson0831 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes.  On tape this time. Oh well, it won't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> I was right, unfortunately.
> 
> I've never seen anything like this.  They're robots.  They're afraid to hold him accountable for anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cult45.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sleepy Joe fever......catch it.
Click to expand...


better than syphilitic donny.


----------



## Asclepias

jbrownson0831 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science told you this bullshit? That paper you got out of the crackerjack box doesnt count as science. If Drumpf had not stood around with his finger up his ass lying about the virus we could have gotten away without having a total shutdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again.....slowly and go get mommy.....the CDC weeks ago and a study done by Penn State on the leftyvirus.  Even you wackos were screaming early on that millions more had it when we didn't have testing.....go back and listen to those "tapes".....and you were right.  Millions did have the virus, got over it, and are not counted in any statistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont think I'm going to listen to the claims of some retard like you do you? Post your proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't need to do your research for you, that's your problem you never research anything you just post ignorant fake articles.   Its there for a simple Google search and was stated just like I said....again, it only confirms what you whiners were crying about anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you have nothing. I pretty much knew that anyway. Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initial COVID-19 infection rate may be 80 times greater than originally reported | Penn State University
> 
> 
> 
> Have mommy read it for you.....after she pushes the keys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just reading the first two paragraphs is grounds for throwing that fatass fuck in prison.  Drumpf wanted to stop testing. Can you quote the part you claimed where you said we were idiots to shut everything down?  I searched the page and nothing came up.  I'm waiting for your proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No that part is my commentary...why shut down for a virus similar to the flu?  We dont shut down for the flu, or tuberculosis, or staph, or cigarette smoke...or anything so why this?  The facts are the facts and trying to blame a virus on the President is as stupid as nominating Joe Biden to run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *" No that part is my commentary...why shut down for a virus similar to the flu? "*
> 
> You claimed that it was science.  Here is your quote.
> 
> *"What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down."*
> 
> I specifically said your bullshit wasnt science.  There is a reason I asked you for proof. Its because I knew you didnt have a fucking clue about your "commentary".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay....really slowly.....the science is what I showed you.  That proves the virus to be much less dangerous than you libbers pretended.  Then, I said, the science has proved it was silly to shut down the economy and put millions out of work.  I think maybe a trip to Ox to see if the Wizard has a brain for you might be in order....
Click to expand...

Your claim was that we were fools for shutting down and cited science as specifically saying it. Again I point you to your own words.

*"What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down."*

Nothing in that claim says anything about how dangerous it is. We can debate the merits about how dangerous it is or isn't but based on science its very dangerous specifically due to the the effectiveness with which it spreads. Face it. I called your bullshit and you got caught in a lie. You also need to face the fact that fat ass lied to you and all americans about the virus.


----------



## Claudette

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
Click to expand...


They don't need no stinking proof. Debunked fake news is all they need.


----------



## playtime

jbrownson0831 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we are still in phase 2 & our hospitalizations/death rate is <1%.  the threashold is 5% ...  so we are doing quite well by listening to the scientists.
> 
> that sturgis super spreader events a few weeks ago has sparked +/- 250,000 cases.
> 
> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!
> 
> 'merika! fuck ya!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are doing well by offering tests to almost everyone.....showing millions have the virus or had it and never knew it, making the statistics more reliable.
Click to expand...


we are testing too.  duh...


----------



## jbrownson0831

playtime said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh i see - you are a knuckledragger just like yer chosen one.
Click to expand...

Hmmm knuckledragger...isnt that racist?  When I hear that I think of Moochelle doing her Sasquatch jerky commercials.


----------



## Rambunctious

CNN.....


----------



## Billiejeens

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.



Fake Title


----------



## Asclepias

This is going to be similar to the Bleach debacle.  Drumpfsters will claim its all a lie until Drumpf does a U turn, runs his supporters over and admits he said it but that he was just joking.


----------



## Hellokitty

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.




TRUMP did the right thing in playing it down to not create a panic amongst the people buying up toilet paper and cleaning supplies or you would have seen people clearing the selves of non-perishables to a greater extent then was already being done. TRUMP followed all the advice of Fauci who if TRUMP understood the severity of the china virus surely the all-knowing Fauci understood it to a greater extent, and Fauci also downplayed COVID with his many comments on masking not being beneficial also saying masks could increase the spread. Fauci also said people in the US don't have to worry about the virus. And lets not forget democrats were also down playing the china virus with encouraging people to attend crowed events and demonizing TRUMP's travel bans.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> months upon months ago, like i said.  why is every stable genius evolving as the science dictates - but not donny?
Click to expand...

I would have never locked down. I criticize him for that but he didn’t have much choice.


----------



## Mac1958

Ken Mac said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump could definitely win.  Not a good reflection on the country or the Democratic Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it's only a reflection on the democratic party, their policies and their well of leadership that has run dry.
Click to expand...

A binary worldview must make everything so simple.

It's all the other tribe's fault, all the time.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> This is going to be similar to the Bleach debacle.  Drumpfsters will claim its all a lie until Drumpf does a U turn, runs his supporters over and admits he said it but that he was just joking.


Idiot. That was a joke. You’re a joke. And you’re stupid. And you lost another debate.


----------



## Billiejeens

bendog said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
Click to expand...


He didn't say what you want him to say.
There is no lie, he has been consistent throughout.
Sucks to be you all, I know, but -


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 386560View attachment 386560View attachment 386560
Click to expand...

You gave three stars to an overt antisemite and Holocaust denier and I am not speaking in jest. Well done. LOL.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me the anti-semite treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy crap - you too???
Click to expand...

She is though. She had admitted that on this site. Also, what would you have done if you’re president and it’s December 1st? Go!


----------



## playtime

jbrownson0831 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> 
> 
> There has been plenty of news about younger people having strokes, and long-term damage to the heart, brain, lungs and kidneys.
> 
> This information is not difficult to find.  But I do realize you folks confine your "news" and "information" consumption to your sub-reality only.  Everything else is avoided, as "fake news".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the coroner in AZ said that autopsies revealed blood clots thruout bodies & not one major organ was spared.  this thing is just as much a vascular disease as it is respiratory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On patients with.........what other diseases?
Click to expand...


the avg age of people has been declining - which means younger 'healthier'  people being affected & the long terms effects are yet to be known.


----------



## Penelope

jbrownson0831 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He just said in his tape it was 5 times deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what?  Right now with simply case statistics to go by it would be more than 5 times "deadlier", but the CDC and Penn State in a study both estimate at least 10 million more people had and got over it already....that would make the mortality rate .01% and very similar to the flu, which is a total estimation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you wackos want to keep everything shut down and hide out in your basements with your little masks on for fear of catching the flu.
Click to expand...


No if he would of taken the reins when it happened at first none of this would of happened, we would of all wore masks and social distanced, that is all the public could do.  Instead we went around thinking it was not a threat, till it was.  The economy is his fault, and the deaths and dying as well.



Billiejeens said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fake Title
Click to expand...


I didn't put that on top of this thread. Someone must of, one of the mods I assume, but its accurate.


----------



## Billiejeens

pyetro said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are tapes.
Click to expand...


Absolutely -
Once again he didn't say what you want/think that he said.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 386560View attachment 386560View attachment 386560
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gave three stars to an overt antisemite and Holocaust denier and I am not speaking in jest. Well done. LOL.
Click to expand...


ever read peter & the wolf... _*pete*_?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Penelope said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He just said in his tape it was 5 times deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what?  Right now with simply case statistics to go by it would be more than 5 times "deadlier", but the CDC and Penn State in a study both estimate at least 10 million more people had and got over it already....that would make the mortality rate .01% and very similar to the flu, which is a total estimation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you wackos want to keep everything shut down and hide out in your basements with your little masks on for fear of catching the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No if he would of taken the reins when it happened at first none of this would of happened, we would of all wore
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake Title
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I didn't put that on top of this thread. Someone must of, one of the mods I assume.
Click to expand...

"Taken the reigns"????

LMAO....what would you have done in his shoes?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 386560View attachment 386560View attachment 386560
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gave three stars to an overt antisemite and Holocaust denier and I am not speaking in jest. Well done. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ever read peter & the wolf... _*pete*_?
Click to expand...

Ask her now. Ask her if she believes the holocaust happened. See what she says. LOL.


----------



## Dana7360

As I've been saying all along, none of this had to happen. 

I was basing that on the fact that trump tore apart our system to prevent this from happening. 

I now include basing this on the fact that trump has known the truth about the virus from the start and not only didn't do anything about it, he actually did and said things he knew that would make the situation worse. 

He didn't take any proper steps for contact tracing and testing. He didn't take any proper steps to make sure we had enough PPE and medical supplies and equipment. 

He refused the WHO tests which guaranteed that we wouldn't have a uniform test that actually worked all the time. 

Then all the lies for months on end and to this day about this. 

He sent out tweets to liberate Michigan and other states knowing that it would cause the virus to spread there and other states. He held large gatherings knowing that it would spread the virus more.

Most of what he did was actions that would guarantee the mess we're in now. In fact, a worse mess, since some governors took quick action while others followed trump and didn't take action quickly.

All with trump encouraging those governors to take actions that guaranteed that the virus would spread more causing more needless deaths and suffering.

I am so sick and tired of the lies and excuses. 



			Trump Admits Minimizing the Virus, Woodward Reports in New Book


----------



## Billiejeens

Hellokitty said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRUMP did the right thing in playing it down to not create a panic amongst the people buying up toilet paper and cleaning supplies or you would have seen people clearing the selves of non-perishables to a greater extent then was already being done. TRUMP followed all the advice of Fauci who if TRUMP understood the severity of the china virus surely the all-knowing Fauci understood it to a greater extent, and Fauci also downplayed COVID with his many comments on masking not being beneficial also saying masks could increase the spread. Fauci also said people in the US don't have to worry about the virus. And lets not forget democrats were also down playing the china virus with encouraging people to attend crowed events and demonizing TRUMP's travel bans.
Click to expand...


Common Sense
Facts

No affect on these people.
It's spooky.


----------



## Claudette

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He just said in his tape it was 5 times deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what?  Right now with simply case statistics to go by it would be more than 5 times "deadlier", but the CDC and Penn State in a study both estimate at least 10 million more people had and got over it already....that would make the mortality rate .01% and very similar to the flu, which is a total estimation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you wackos want to keep everything shut down and hide out in your basements with your little masks on for fear of catching the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No if he would of taken the reins when it happened at first none of this would of happened, we would of all wore
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake Title
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I didn't put that on top of this thread. Someone must of, one of the mods I assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Taken the reigns"????
> 
> LMAO....what would you have done in his shoes?
Click to expand...


Don't waste your time. She has no idea what she would have done. She's just another TDS idiot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 386560View attachment 386560View attachment 386560
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gave three stars to an overt antisemite and Holocaust denier and I am not speaking in jest. Well done. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ever read peter & the wolf... _*pete*_?
Click to expand...

I'll make you a deal. If she is a Holocaust denier as I claim, then you leave this board forever. If she isn't, I will.

Deal?


----------



## Asclepias

It makes me sick to think about all the people Drumpf has literally killed hiding and refusing to act on this.


----------



## Billiejeens

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection noted.  Fauci is not the President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the infectious disease expert. So he is damned if he listens to him and damned if he doesn't. Craziness. I expect better from you, Mac.
Click to expand...


That's your mistake, you should not.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me the anti-semite treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy crap - you too???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is though. She had admitted that on this site. Also, what would you have done if you’re president and it’s December 1st? Go!
Click to expand...


i know what i WOULDN'T have done:


Politics
March 11, 2020 /  4:29 PM / 6 months ago
*Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources*

Aram Roston, Marisa Taylor
7 Min Read

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - *The White House has ordered federal health officials to treat top-level coronavirus meetings as classified, an unusual step that has restricted information and hampered the U.S. government’s response to the contagion, according to four Trump administration officials.*
The officials said that *dozens of classified discussions about such topics as the scope of infections, quarantines and travel restrictions have been held since mid-January i*n a high-security meeting room at the Department of Health & Human Services (HHS), a key player in the fight against the coronavirus.
*Staffers without security clearances, including government experts, were excluded from the interagency meetings, which included video conference calls, the sources said.
“We had some very critical people who did not have security clearances who could not go*,” one official said. “These should not be classified meetings. It was unnecessary.”
Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Claudette said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He just said in his tape it was 5 times deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what?  Right now with simply case statistics to go by it would be more than 5 times "deadlier", but the CDC and Penn State in a study both estimate at least 10 million more people had and got over it already....that would make the mortality rate .01% and very similar to the flu, which is a total estimation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you wackos want to keep everything shut down and hide out in your basements with your little masks on for fear of catching the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No if he would of taken the reins when it happened at first none of this would of happened, we would of all wore
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake Title
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I didn't put that on top of this thread. Someone must of, one of the mods I assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Taken the reigns"????
> 
> LMAO....what would you have done in his shoes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't waste your time. She has no idea what she would have done. She's just another TDS idiot.
Click to expand...

Oh I know. The Monday morning QBs are plentiful. 

I would have kept everything open, but told the old, fragile and obese to distance and not go out. Right or wrong, that is my stance.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me the anti-semite treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy crap - you too???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is though. She had admitted that on this site. Also, what would you have done if you’re president and it’s December 1st? Go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i know what i WOULDN'T have done:
> 
> 
> Politics
> March 11, 2020 /  4:29 PM / 6 months ago
> *Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources*
> 
> Aram Roston, Marisa Taylor
> 7 Min Read
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - *The White House has ordered federal health officials to treat top-level coronavirus meetings as classified, an unusual step that has restricted information and hampered the U.S. government’s response to the contagion, according to four Trump administration officials.*
> The officials said that *dozens of classified discussions about such topics as the scope of infections, quarantines and travel restrictions have been held since mid-January i*n a high-security meeting room at the Department of Health & Human Services (HHS), a key player in the fight against the coronavirus.
> *Staffers without security clearances, including government experts, were excluded from the interagency meetings, which included video conference calls, the sources said.
> “We had some very critical people who did not have security clearances who could not go*,” one official said. “These should not be classified meetings. It was unnecessary.”
> Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources
Click to expand...

Don't deflect. Answer the question.


----------



## progressive hunter

Dana7360 said:


> As I've been saying all along, none of this had to happen.
> 
> I was basing that on the fact that trump tore apart our system to prevent this from happening.
> 
> I now include basing this on the fact that trump has known the truth about the virus from the start and not only didn't do anything about it, he actually did and said things he knew that would make the situation worse.
> 
> He didn't take any proper steps for contact tracing and testing. He didn't take any proper steps to make sure we had enough PPE and medical supplies and equipment.
> 
> He refused the WHO tests which guaranteed that we wouldn't have a uniform test that actually worked all the time.
> 
> Then all the lies for months on end and to this day about this.
> 
> He sent out tweets to liberate Michigan and other states knowing that it would cause the virus to spread there and other states. He held large gatherings knowing that it would spread the virus more.
> 
> Most of what he did was actions that would guarantee the mess we're in now. In fact, a worse mess, since some governors took quick action while others followed trump and didn't take action quickly.
> 
> All with trump encouraging those governors to take actions that guaranteed that the virus would spread more causing more needless deaths and suffering.
> 
> I am so sick and tired of the lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Admits Minimizing the Virus, Woodward Reports in New Book


OMG!!!

what shall we do???


----------



## Rambunctious

The WHO and the CDC minimized the virus....Dr Fauci told Trump shutting down travel from China Faucis beloved China was not necessary...thank God Trump didn't listen to him on that point....


----------



## Billiejeens

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He just said in his tape it was 5 times deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what?  Right now with simply case statistics to go by it would be more than 5 times "deadlier", but the CDC and Penn State in a study both estimate at least 10 million more people had and got over it already....that would make the mortality rate .01% and very similar to the flu, which is a total estimation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you wackos want to keep everything shut down and hide out in your basements with your little masks on for fear of catching the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No if he would of taken the reins when it happened at first none of this would of happened, we would of all wore
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake Title
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I didn't put that on top of this thread. Someone must of, one of the mods I assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Taken the reigns"????
> 
> LMAO....what would you have done in his shoes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't waste your time. She has no idea what she would have done. She's just another TDS idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know. The Monday morning QBs are plentiful.
> 
> I would have kept everything open, but told the old, fragile and obese to distance and not go out. Right or wrong, that is my stance.
Click to expand...


Correct -
You protect the vulnerable.


----------



## Rambunctious

Asclepias said:


> It makes me sick to think about all the people Drumpf has literally killed hiding and refusing to act on this.


Don't you mean old folks home killer Cuomo?????


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 386560View attachment 386560View attachment 386560
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gave three stars to an overt antisemite and Holocaust denier and I am not speaking in jest. Well done. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ever read peter & the wolf... _*pete*_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll make you a deal. If she is a Holocaust denier as I claim, then you leave this board forever. If she isn't, I will.
> 
> Deal?
Click to expand...

Just as I figured. You won't do it. So then STFU....I will leave this site forever if I am wrong. Why won't you take me up on this? Hmmmm.....typical cowardly Leftist.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Dana7360 said:


> As I've been saying all along, none of this had to happen.
> 
> I was basing that on the fact that trump tore apart our system to prevent this from happening.
> 
> I now include basing this on the fact that trump has known the truth about the virus from the start and not only didn't do anything about it, he actually did and said things he knew that would make the situation worse.
> 
> He didn't take any proper steps for contact tracing and testing. He didn't take any proper steps to make sure we had enough PPE and medical supplies and equipment.
> 
> He refused the WHO tests which guaranteed that we wouldn't have a uniform test that actually worked all the time.
> 
> Then all the lies for months on end and to this day about this.
> 
> He sent out tweets to liberate Michigan and other states knowing that it would cause the virus to spread there and other states. He held large gatherings knowing that it would spread the virus more.
> 
> Most of what he did was actions that would guarantee the mess we're in now. In fact, a worse mess, since some governors took quick action while others followed trump and didn't take action quickly.
> 
> All with trump encouraging those governors to take actions that guaranteed that the virus would spread more causing more needless deaths and suffering.
> 
> I am so sick and tired of the lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Admits Minimizing the Virus, Woodward Reports in New Book


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Asclepias said:


> It makes me sick to think about all the people Drumpf has literally killed hiding and refusing to act on this.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> 
> 
> There has been plenty of news about younger people having strokes, and long-term damage to the heart, brain, lungs and kidneys.
> 
> This information is not difficult to find.  But I do realize you folks confine your "news" and "information" consumption to your sub-reality only.  Everything else is avoided, as "fake news".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the coroner in AZ said that autopsies revealed blood clots thruout bodies & not one major organ was spared.  this thing is just as much a vascular disease as it is respiratory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On patients with.........what other diseases?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the avg age of people has been declining - which means younger 'healthier'  people being affected & the long terms effects are yet to be known.
Click to expand...

Boo hoo....I donate convalescent plasma to help others. What do you do sans bitch on here?


----------



## Penelope

Claudette said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He just said in his tape it was 5 times deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what?  Right now with simply case statistics to go by it would be more than 5 times "deadlier", but the CDC and Penn State in a study both estimate at least 10 million more people had and got over it already....that would make the mortality rate .01% and very similar to the flu, which is a total estimation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you wackos want to keep everything shut down and hide out in your basements with your little masks on for fear of catching the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No if he would of taken the reins when it happened at first none of this would of happened, we would of all wore
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake Title
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I didn't put that on top of this thread. Someone must of, one of the mods I assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Taken the reigns"????
> 
> LMAO....what would you have done in his shoes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't waste your time. She has no idea what she would have done. She's just another TDS idiot.
Click to expand...


One of the biggest threat to the American  people of his Potus, and he screwed it up, he didn't want to be truthful. When he gave the interview at the super bowl to Hannity and even while his state of the union he lied.  All the public could of done is wear a mask and social distance. Instead there is blood on his hands.

Its a democratic hoax.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 386560View attachment 386560View attachment 386560
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gave three stars to an overt antisemite and Holocaust denier and I am not speaking in jest. Well done. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ever read peter & the wolf... _*pete*_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll make you a deal. If she is a Holocaust denier as I claim, then you leave this board forever. If she isn't, I will.
> 
> Deal?
Click to expand...


have you ever read peter & the wolf?  holy shit - you're still flunking critical thinking class 'eh?  right now, it matters not if it's true - the FACT that you throw out that accusation like candy ; you've called ME & others on this board antisemites & holocaust deniers.   so past behavior dictates expectations & i'm figuring you called her that too.  whether she is or not, matters not in this case because of YOUR behavior & posting pattern...

_' leave the board '_.... lol..... LOL!!!!


----------



## jbrownson0831

playtime said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> 
> 
> There has been plenty of news about younger people having strokes, and long-term damage to the heart, brain, lungs and kidneys.
> 
> This information is not difficult to find.  But I do realize you folks confine your "news" and "information" consumption to your sub-reality only.  Everything else is avoided, as "fake news".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the coroner in AZ said that autopsies revealed blood clots thruout bodies & not one major organ was spared.  this thing is just as much a vascular disease as it is respiratory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On patients with.........what other diseases?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the avg age of people has been declining - which means younger 'healthier'  people being affected & the long terms effects are yet to be known.
Click to expand...

Just like with any other infectious disease.....younger people with healthy immune systems do well, older people and/or folks with other problems do not.  Still dont see anything telling us to shut down the economy for a fact of life.


----------



## Rambunctious

We are in the midst of a battle in America between money grubbing China lovers and China realist....its not about BLM or ANTIFA its about removing Chinas obstacle in the white house...wake up....are you America first or China first?????lets see if a libtard will answer that question....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Penelope said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He just said in his tape it was 5 times deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what?  Right now with simply case statistics to go by it would be more than 5 times "deadlier", but the CDC and Penn State in a study both estimate at least 10 million more people had and got over it already....that would make the mortality rate .01% and very similar to the flu, which is a total estimation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you wackos want to keep everything shut down and hide out in your basements with your little masks on for fear of catching the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No if he would of taken the reins when it happened at first none of this would of happened, we would of all wore
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake Title
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I didn't put that on top of this thread. Someone must of, one of the mods I assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Taken the reigns"????
> 
> LMAO....what would you have done in his shoes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't waste your time. She has no idea what she would have done. She's just another TDS idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the biggest threat to the American  people of his Potus, and he screwed it up, he didn't want to be truthful. When he gave the interview at the super bowl to Hannity and even while his state of the union he lied.  All the public could of done is wear a mask and social distance. Instead there is blood on his hands.
> 
> Its a democratic hoax.
Click to expand...

Masks don't do shit. 9k died due to covid. Rest died due to being old and or sick and or fat.


----------



## Asclepias

Rambunctious said:


> The WHO and the CDC minimized the virus....Dr Fauci told Trump shutting down travel from China Faucis beloved China was not necessary...thank God Trump didn't listen to him on that point....


The NCMI told Drumpfs retarded ass that this was big.  He chose to believe China instead.  Shutting down travel partially from China is like closing your neighbors door so your house wont get robbed.  Most infections came from europe you retard.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Penelope said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He just said in his tape it was 5 times deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what?  Right now with simply case statistics to go by it would be more than 5 times "deadlier", but the CDC and Penn State in a study both estimate at least 10 million more people had and got over it already....that would make the mortality rate .01% and very similar to the flu, which is a total estimation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you wackos want to keep everything shut down and hide out in your basements with your little masks on for fear of catching the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No if he would of taken the reins when it happened at first none of this would of happened, we would of all wore masks and social distanced, that is all the public could do.  Instead we went around thinking it was not a threat, till it was.  The economy is his fault, and the deaths and dying as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake Title
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't put that on top of this thread. Someone must of, one of the mods I assume, but its accurate.
Click to expand...

Give me a break.  Wearing a mask?  Plenty of folks have this virus who wear masks.  And its a virus.  Many people will get it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 386560View attachment 386560View attachment 386560
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gave three stars to an overt antisemite and Holocaust denier and I am not speaking in jest. Well done. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ever read peter & the wolf... _*pete*_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll make you a deal. If she is a Holocaust denier as I claim, then you leave this board forever. If she isn't, I will.
> 
> Deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> have you ever read peter & the wolf?  holy shit - you're still flunking critical thinking class 'eh?  right now, it matters not if it's true - the FACT that you throw out that accusation like candy ; you've called ME & others on this board antisemites & holocaust deniers.   so past behavior dictates expectations & i'm figuring you called her that too.  whether she is or not, matters not in this case because of YOUR behavior & posting pattern...
> 
> _' leave the board '_.... lol..... LOL!!!!
Click to expand...

So you don't care that it is actually true for her? Outstanding. Your back pedaling is amusing. I throw it out there because you throw out baseless accusations all the time and I want you to see what that feels like. I don't really believe that about you but it is 100% true about Penelope and you gave her three stars. So you admit you're a coward. I will gladly leave the board if I am wrong. You won't. That means you don't stand behind your words. Coward.


----------



## easyt65

Asclepias said:


> It makes me sick to think about all the people Drumpf has literally killed hiding and refusing to act on this.



So, this propaganda outrages you, but Cuomo declaring the elderly are the most likely to die from the virus then killing 11,000 by packing nursing homes with virus-infected patients elicits nothing but silence from you?


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> Yikes.  On tape this time.
> 
> Oh well, it won't matter.


what's on tape?


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> 
> 
> There has been plenty of news about younger people having strokes, and long-term damage to the heart, brain, lungs and kidneys.
> 
> This information is not difficult to find.  But I do realize you folks confine your "news" and "information" consumption to your sub-reality only.  Everything else is avoided, as "fake news".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the coroner in AZ said that autopsies revealed blood clots thruout bodies & not one major organ was spared.  this thing is just as much a vascular disease as it is respiratory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On patients with.........what other diseases?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the avg age of people has been declining - which means younger 'healthier'  people being affected & the long terms effects are yet to be known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boo hoo....I donate convalescent plasma to help others. What do you do sans bitch on here?
Click to expand...


what?  you want a cookie?  how'z about yer own gold star?  

<pfffft>  that's the least you could do.  if i were to get infected & make it out the other side - i would do that a well.  

tooting your own horn for doing the right thing is sad.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Penelope said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He just said in his tape it was 5 times deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what?  Right now with simply case statistics to go by it would be more than 5 times "deadlier", but the CDC and Penn State in a study both estimate at least 10 million more people had and got over it already....that would make the mortality rate .01% and very similar to the flu, which is a total estimation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you wackos want to keep everything shut down and hide out in your basements with your little masks on for fear of catching the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No if he would of taken the reins when it happened at first none of this would of happened, we would of all wore
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake Title
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I didn't put that on top of this thread. Someone must of, one of the mods I assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Taken the reigns"????
> 
> LMAO....what would you have done in his shoes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't waste your time. She has no idea what she would have done. She's just another TDS idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the biggest threat to the American  people of his Potus, and he screwed it up, he didn't want to be truthful. When he gave the interview at the super bowl to Hannity and even while his state of the union he lied.  All the public could of done is wear a mask and social distance. Instead there is blood on his hands.
> 
> Its a democratic hoax.
Click to expand...

You libbers have no ability to think for yourselves.....all you can do is parrot your ignorant propaganda.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

jbrownson0831 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He just said in his tape it was 5 times deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what?  Right now with simply case statistics to go by it would be more than 5 times "deadlier", but the CDC and Penn State in a study both estimate at least 10 million more people had and got over it already....that would make the mortality rate .01% and very similar to the flu, which is a total estimation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you wackos want to keep everything shut down and hide out in your basements with your little masks on for fear of catching the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No if he would of taken the reins when it happened at first none of this would of happened, we would of all wore masks and social distanced, that is all the public could do.  Instead we went around thinking it was not a threat, till it was.  The economy is his fault, and the deaths and dying as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake Title
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't put that on top of this thread. Someone must of, one of the mods I assume, but its accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a break.  Wearing a mask?  Plenty of folks have this virus who wear masks.  And its a virus.  Many people will get it.
Click to expand...

Norway and Sweden = back to normal. No masks.

NH - - 35 miles north of me, no masks. Maine, no masks.


----------



## Mac1958

jc456 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes.  On tape this time.
> 
> Oh well, it won't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> what's on tape?
Click to expand...

Read the OP.  Read.

I know you won't care, though.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> 
> 
> There has been plenty of news about younger people having strokes, and long-term damage to the heart, brain, lungs and kidneys.
> 
> This information is not difficult to find.  But I do realize you folks confine your "news" and "information" consumption to your sub-reality only.  Everything else is avoided, as "fake news".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the coroner in AZ said that autopsies revealed blood clots thruout bodies & not one major organ was spared.  this thing is just as much a vascular disease as it is respiratory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On patients with.........what other diseases?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the avg age of people has been declining - which means younger 'healthier'  people being affected & the long terms effects are yet to be known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boo hoo....I donate convalescent plasma to help others. What do you do sans bitch on here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what?  you want a cookie?  how'z about yer own gold star?
> 
> <pfffft>  that's the least you could do.  if i were to get infected & make it out the other side - i would do that a well.
> 
> tooting your own horn for doing the right thing is sad.
Click to expand...

You're a liar. You only give gold stars to antisemites and holocaust deniers it seems. Funny how you keep dodging that. You and Penelope BFFs? 

If I gave someone a gold star and they told me they were racist and could prove it, I would say "my error" and take it back. You just deflect. Makes you an awful person. Karma...


----------



## jc456

jbrownson0831 said:


> Give me a break. Wearing a mask? Plenty of folks have this virus who wear masks. And its a virus. Many people will get it.


Dude, these people don't know the mask does absolutely nothing.  it's a power play only.  ask one of these masks enthusiast why glasses fog up while wearing one? hahahahhahahahahaha can't make it up.  what a bunch of boxcar hoppers.


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes.  On tape this time.
> 
> Oh well, it won't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> what's on tape?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the OP.  Read.
> 
> I know you won't care, though.
Click to expand...

what's on tape that you think is significant?  I don't read minds.


----------



## Votto

You kids are hilarious!

Trump stopped travel from China when the virus first hit, and Biden called him xenophobic and a racist for it.  Think of how many more people would have died had Biden been in office.









						Flip-Flop: Biden Now Backs Trump Travel Ban After Calling it 'Xenophobic'
					






					townhall.com
				




Then to further attack Trump's travel ban on China, a whole host of other prominent democrats down played the threat of Covid









						Flip-Flop: Biden Now Backs Trump Travel Ban After Calling it 'Xenophobic'
					






					townhall.com
				




Then Fauci gets up there in March and tells people not to wear masks.

Later Fauci admits he lied in order to try and save masks for health care workers.









						Flip-Flop: Biden Now Backs Trump Travel Ban After Calling it 'Xenophobic'
					






					townhall.com
				




Again, people like Trump are dependent on your little Progressive experts to tell them the truth.  How on earth can he do his job when constantly lied to along with the American public?  Moreover, how is God's name is Fauci not in jail for it and how many lives were lost because of his lies?

Then Trump mentions the drug hydroxychloriquine.   Again, a whole host of voices then descended in attack mode to belittle the President and proclaim to the world he is clueless as the drug in ineffective.  However, other countries are using the drug with great success as their experts, who don't seem to lie for political purposes, think it is a good drug to use.

In fact, other countries that use hydroxychloroquine have an 80% lower death rate.









						Countries that use Hydroxychloroquine may have 80% lower Covid death rates
					

Countries that use Hydroxychloroquine may have 80% lower Covid death rates, by Joanne Nova. Poor countries all over the world are using Hydroxychloroquine (HCQ) and it appears to be very useful. Th…




					wentworthreport.com
				




So again, how many lives have been lost because of hate filled Trump bashing Progressives like yourself that have prevented people from being treated like they should be?

Either you are totally clueless, or an Orange man hating sociopath.


----------



## Rambunctious

Asclepias said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> The WHO and the CDC minimized the virus....Dr Fauci told Trump shutting down travel from China Faucis beloved China was not necessary...thank God Trump didn't listen to him on that point....
> 
> 
> 
> The NCMI told Drumpfs retarded ass that this was big.  He chose to believe China instead.  Shutting down travel partially from China is like closing your neighbors door so your house wont get robbed.  Most infections came from europe you retard.
Click to expand...

You are so wrong its not even worth trying to straighten you out....you are a lost cause.....most infections came from China then to Europe you freak of nature.....


----------



## Claudette

Penelope said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He just said in his tape it was 5 times deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what?  Right now with simply case statistics to go by it would be more than 5 times "deadlier", but the CDC and Penn State in a study both estimate at least 10 million more people had and got over it already....that would make the mortality rate .01% and very similar to the flu, which is a total estimation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you wackos want to keep everything shut down and hide out in your basements with your little masks on for fear of catching the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No if he would of taken the reins when it happened at first none of this would of happened, we would of all wore
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake Title
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I didn't put that on top of this thread. Someone must of, one of the mods I assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Taken the reigns"????
> 
> LMAO....what would you have done in his shoes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't waste your time. She has no idea what she would have done. She's just another TDS idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the biggest threat to the American  people of his Potus, and he screwed it up, he didn't want to be truthful. When he gave the interview at the super bowl to Hannity and even while his state of the union he lied.  All the public could of done is wear a mask and social distance. Instead there is blood on his hands.
> 
> Its a democratic hoax.
Click to expand...


He  didn't screw up. Hell the Dems called him a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US. I'd say they were the ones who screwed up. They also told everyone not to worry that the virus was nothing. 

Surprise.

You think everything he says is a lie so you are far from credible. Your another who makes up your own facts. That story was debunked yet here you are telling one and all what Trump didn't say.

You're dismissed.


----------



## RodISHI

Rambunctious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me sick to think about all the people Drumpf has literally killed hiding and refusing to act on this.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you mean old folks home killer Cuomo?????
Click to expand...

President Trump can't win with these asshats regardless of what he does. China was blocked and they bitched about that. President said it was a hoax and they bitched about that. President goes along with so called "the experts" and they bitch about that. And my newly learned word from a recent video here on USMB covers it perfectly, "fuckery" at its best from the hate anything that is not from the control freak so called 'progressives' who are actually bassackwards demoncrats or rhinos.


----------



## Mac1958

Hey, don't worry about that Chinese flu.  No big deal.  We've got it taken care of.  It's a hoax. 

Go out, be with people, have fun, don't worry about spreading it, MAGA.

Fuckin' sociopath.


----------



## eddiew

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


Woodward's hours of interviews with Trump were TAPED, by the way... And how did that partial air travel restriction with China save America, a county with 4.2% of the world's population and 23.4% of the world's covid cases...?
.
The US today (will likely be higher...or lower...tomorrow) also has 21.4% of the worlds acknowledged deaths from covid... This looks like Trump had a "handle" on the epidemic...???


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 386560View attachment 386560View attachment 386560
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gave three stars to an overt antisemite and Holocaust denier and I am not speaking in jest. Well done. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ever read peter & the wolf... _*pete*_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll make you a deal. If she is a Holocaust denier as I claim, then you leave this board forever. If she isn't, I will.
> 
> Deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> have you ever read peter & the wolf?  holy shit - you're still flunking critical thinking class 'eh?  right now, it matters not if it's true - the FACT that you throw out that accusation like candy ; you've called ME & others on this board antisemites & holocaust deniers.   so past behavior dictates expectations & i'm figuring you called her that too.  whether she is or not, matters not in this case because of YOUR behavior & posting pattern...
> 
> _' leave the board '_.... lol..... LOL!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't care that it is actually true for her? Outstanding. Your back pedaling is amusing. I throw it out there because you throw out baseless accusations all the time and I want you to see what that feels like. I don't really believe that about you but it is 100% true about Penelope and you gave her three stars. So you admit you're a coward. I will gladly leave the board if I am wrong. You won't. That means you don't stand behind your words. Coward.
Click to expand...






the fact that you called me that & have doubled & tripled down on it after seeing me get pissed & bewildered that you would throw that out - sell your people out to score troll points has tanked your credibility no matter if it's true or not.

see?  you not getting that means your critical thinking skills have tanked too if you ever had them to begin with.


----------



## jbrownson0831

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He just said in his tape it was 5 times deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what?  Right now with simply case statistics to go by it would be more than 5 times "deadlier", but the CDC and Penn State in a study both estimate at least 10 million more people had and got over it already....that would make the mortality rate .01% and very similar to the flu, which is a total estimation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you wackos want to keep everything shut down and hide out in your basements with your little masks on for fear of catching the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No if he would of taken the reins when it happened at first none of this would of happened, we would of all wore masks and social distanced, that is all the public could do.  Instead we went around thinking it was not a threat, till it was.  The economy is his fault, and the deaths and dying as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake Title
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't put that on top of this thread. Someone must of, one of the mods I assume, but its accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a break.  Wearing a mask?  Plenty of folks have this virus who wear masks.  And its a virus.  Many people will get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Norway and Sweden = back to normal. No masks.
> 
> NH - - 35 miles north of me, no masks. Maine, no masks.
Click to expand...

Do their masks have snorkels too?  You never know when a melty glacier might sneak up on you while hiding in your basement from the zombievirus.....


----------



## jc456

BluesLegend said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
Click to expand...

right? he stopped flights in, but didn't know the seriousness..  can't make it up,


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Mac1958 said:


> Hey, don't worry about that Chinese flu.  No big deal.  We've got it taken care of.  It's a hoax.
> 
> Go out, be with people, have fun, don't worry about spreading it, MAGA.
> 
> Fuckin sociopath.


I actually agree with him. I would not have shut down the country. He caved to the media mob. He is a sociopath. But the alternative is much worse. Voting for someone who denied riots were happening until the polls came out...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 386560View attachment 386560View attachment 386560
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gave three stars to an overt antisemite and Holocaust denier and I am not speaking in jest. Well done. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ever read peter & the wolf... _*pete*_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll make you a deal. If she is a Holocaust denier as I claim, then you leave this board forever. If she isn't, I will.
> 
> Deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> have you ever read peter & the wolf?  holy shit - you're still flunking critical thinking class 'eh?  right now, it matters not if it's true - the FACT that you throw out that accusation like candy ; you've called ME & others on this board antisemites & holocaust deniers.   so past behavior dictates expectations & i'm figuring you called her that too.  whether she is or not, matters not in this case because of YOUR behavior & posting pattern...
> 
> _' leave the board '_.... lol..... LOL!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't care that it is actually true for her? Outstanding. Your back pedaling is amusing. I throw it out there because you throw out baseless accusations all the time and I want you to see what that feels like. I don't really believe that about you but it is 100% true about Penelope and you gave her three stars. So you admit you're a coward. I will gladly leave the board if I am wrong. You won't. That means you don't stand behind your words. Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 386568
> 
> the fact that you called me that & have doubled & tripled down on it after seeing me get pissed & bewildered that you would throw that out - sell your people out to score troll points has tanked your credibility no matter if it's true or not.
> 
> see?  you not getting that means your critical thinking skills have tanked too if you ever had them to begin with.
Click to expand...

Now you get how I am when I say I support Trump and people here call me a racist, white supremacist, sexist. It was for context nothing more. I'll apologize now if you took it the wrong way. That was not the intent. Doesn't change the fact of who Penelope is and you gave her three gold stars. You seem to be OK with that.


----------



## Mac1958

progressive hunter said:


> OMG!!!
> what shall we do???


People are dying, sociopath.  People are suffering, sociopath.

This just gets uglier by the fuckin' day.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Woodward's hours of interviews with Trump were TAPED, by the way... And how did that partial air travel restriction with China save America, a county with 4.2% of the world's population and 23.4% of the world's covid cases...?
> .
> The US today (will likely be higher...or lower...tomorrow) also has 21.4% of the worlds acknowledged deaths from covid... This looks like Trump had a "handle" on the epidemic...???
Click to expand...

We have done 89 million tests and have documented our cases, including deaths, tirelessly as compared to other countries I believe.  Our mortality rate is 2.9% by these stats and down a great deal over these past months with the increased testing so...we cant say other countries report their cases nearly as accurately.


----------



## progressive hunter

Mac1958 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!!
> what shall we do???
> 
> 
> 
> People are dying, sociopath.  People are suffering, sociopath.
> 
> This just gets uglier by the fuckin' day.
Click to expand...

then tell antifa to stop hurting people and destroying communities of color,,,


----------



## playtime

jbrownson0831 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh i see - you are a knuckledragger just like yer chosen one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm knuckledragger...isnt that racist?  When I hear that I think of Moochelle doing her Sasquatch jerky commercials.
Click to expand...


^^^ MAGAT ^^^

make amerika great again troglodyte.


----------



## jbrownson0831

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 386560View attachment 386560View attachment 386560
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gave three stars to an overt antisemite and Holocaust denier and I am not speaking in jest. Well done. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ever read peter & the wolf... _*pete*_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll make you a deal. If she is a Holocaust denier as I claim, then you leave this board forever. If she isn't, I will.
> 
> Deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> have you ever read peter & the wolf?  holy shit - you're still flunking critical thinking class 'eh?  right now, it matters not if it's true - the FACT that you throw out that accusation like candy ; you've called ME & others on this board antisemites & holocaust deniers.   so past behavior dictates expectations & i'm figuring you called her that too.  whether she is or not, matters not in this case because of YOUR behavior & posting pattern...
> 
> _' leave the board '_.... lol..... LOL!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't care that it is actually true for her? Outstanding. Your back pedaling is amusing. I throw it out there because you throw out baseless accusations all the time and I want you to see what that feels like. I don't really believe that about you but it is 100% true about Penelope and you gave her three stars. So you admit you're a coward. I will gladly leave the board if I am wrong. You won't. That means you don't stand behind your words. Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 386568
> 
> the fact that you called me that & have doubled & tripled down on it after seeing me get pissed & bewildered that you would throw that out - sell your people out to score troll points has tanked your credibility no matter if it's true or not.
> 
> see?  you not getting that means your critical thinking skills have tanked too if you ever had them to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you get how I am when I say I support Trump and people here call me a racist, white supremacist, sexist. It was for context nothing more. I'll apologize now if you took it the wrong way. That was not the intent. Doesn't change the fact of who Penelope is and you gave her three gold stars. You seem to be OK with that.
Click to expand...

There is not one else to support, certainly not the idiot they are trotting out.


----------



## jc456

jc456 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a break. Wearing a mask? Plenty of folks have this virus who wear masks. And its a virus. Many people will get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, these people don't know the mask does absolutely nothing.  it's a power play only.  ask one of these masks enthusiast why glasses fog up while wearing one? hahahahhahahahahaha can't make it up.  what a bunch of boxcar hoppers.
Click to expand...

Penelope so why do glasses fog up?


----------



## jbrownson0831

playtime said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh i see - you are a knuckledragger just like yer chosen one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm knuckledragger...isnt that racist?  When I hear that I think of Moochelle doing her Sasquatch jerky commercials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^ MAGAT ^^^
> 
> make amerika great again troglodyte.
Click to expand...

Awwww did I upset a fan of the First Wookie???


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 386560View attachment 386560View attachment 386560
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gave three stars to an overt antisemite and Holocaust denier and I am not speaking in jest. Well done. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ever read peter & the wolf... _*pete*_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll make you a deal. If she is a Holocaust denier as I claim, then you leave this board forever. If she isn't, I will.
> 
> Deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> have you ever read peter & the wolf?  holy shit - you're still flunking critical thinking class 'eh?  right now, it matters not if it's true - the FACT that you throw out that accusation like candy ; you've called ME & others on this board antisemites & holocaust deniers.   so past behavior dictates expectations & i'm figuring you called her that too.  whether she is or not, matters not in this case because of YOUR behavior & posting pattern...
> 
> _' leave the board '_.... lol..... LOL!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't care that it is actually true for her? Outstanding. Your back pedaling is amusing. I throw it out there because you throw out baseless accusations all the time and I want you to see what that feels like. I don't really believe that about you but it is 100% true about Penelope and you gave her three stars. So you admit you're a coward. I will gladly leave the board if I am wrong. You won't. That means you don't stand behind your words. Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 386568
> 
> the fact that you called me that & have doubled & tripled down on it after seeing me get pissed & bewildered that you would throw that out - sell your people out to score troll points has tanked your credibility no matter if it's true or not.
> 
> see?  you not getting that means your critical thinking skills have tanked too if you ever had them to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you get how I am when I say I support Trump and people here call me a racist, white supremacist, sexist. It was for context nothing more. I'll apologize now if you took it the wrong way. That was not the intent. Doesn't change the fact of who Penelope is and you gave her three gold stars. You seem to be OK with that.
Click to expand...


i'm not ok with anybody being antisemitic.  i gave gold stars for a different reason.  

understand that.

i've been known to give a thumbs up & even with the happy face with hearts to  people i vehemently disagree with most times if it warrants.   i've done that with you.


----------



## Billiejeens

jc456 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes.  On tape this time.
> 
> Oh well, it won't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> what's on tape?
Click to expand...


That the President calmed the nation as was proper.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me the anti-semite treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy crap - you too???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is though. She had admitted that on this site. Also, what would you have done if you’re president and it’s December 1st? Go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i know what i WOULDN'T have done:
> 
> 
> Politics
> March 11, 2020 /  4:29 PM / 6 months ago
> *Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources*
> 
> Aram Roston, Marisa Taylor
> 7 Min Read
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - *The White House has ordered federal health officials to treat top-level coronavirus meetings as classified, an unusual step that has restricted information and hampered the U.S. government’s response to the contagion, according to four Trump administration officials.*
> The officials said that *dozens of classified discussions about such topics as the scope of infections, quarantines and travel restrictions have been held since mid-January i*n a high-security meeting room at the Department of Health & Human Services (HHS), a key player in the fight against the coronavirus.
> *Staffers without security clearances, including government experts, were excluded from the interagency meetings, which included video conference calls, the sources said.
> “We had some very critical people who did not have security clearances who could not go*,” one official said. “These should not be classified meetings. It was unnecessary.”
> Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't deflect. Answer the question.
Click to expand...


thought i did.  btw - the ONE THING I WOULD HAVE DONE WAS LISTEN TO THE SCIENCE AS IT EVOLVES.


----------



## Asclepias

Rambunctious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> The WHO and the CDC minimized the virus....Dr Fauci told Trump shutting down travel from China Faucis beloved China was not necessary...thank God Trump didn't listen to him on that point....
> 
> 
> 
> The NCMI told Drumpfs retarded ass that this was big.  He chose to believe China instead.  Shutting down travel partially from China is like closing your neighbors door so your house wont get robbed.  Most infections came from europe you retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so wrong its not even worth trying to straighten you out....you are a lost cause.....most infections came from China then to Europe you freak of nature.....
Click to expand...

Youre full of bullshit and you got called on it. Of course the infections came from China first. Thats were it originated you retard. I'm talking about the infections in the US. They came primarily from europe long before fat ass partially shut down travel from China.


----------



## lantern2814

Dana7360 said:


> As I've been saying all along, none of this had to happen.
> 
> I was basing that on the fact that trump tore apart our system to prevent this from happening.
> 
> I now include basing this on the fact that trump has known the truth about the virus from the start and not only didn't do anything about it, he actually did and said things he knew that would make the situation worse.
> 
> He didn't take any proper steps for contact tracing and testing. He didn't take any proper steps to make sure we had enough PPE and medical supplies and equipment.
> 
> He refused the WHO tests which guaranteed that we wouldn't have a uniform test that actually worked all the time.
> 
> Then all the lies for months on end and to this day about this.
> 
> He sent out tweets to liberate Michigan and other states knowing that it would cause the virus to spread there and other states. He held large gatherings knowing that it would spread the virus more.
> 
> Most of what he did was actions that would guarantee the mess we're in now. In fact, a worse mess, since some governors took quick action while others followed trump and didn't take action quickly.
> 
> All with trump encouraging those governors to take actions that guaranteed that the virus would spread more causing more needless deaths and suffering.
> 
> I am so sick and tired of the lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Admits Minimizing the Virus, Woodward Reports in New Book


Then maybe YOU should stop lying and making excuses for assholes like Cuomo and yourself. Funny how’s everything Biden says he would have done is exactly what Trump did. Guess you really have no clue.


----------



## SmokeALib

Dana7360 said:


> As I've been saying all along, none of this had to happen.
> 
> I was basing that on the fact that trump tore apart our system to prevent this from happening.
> 
> I now include basing this on the fact that trump has known the truth about the virus from the start and not only didn't do anything about it, he actually did and said things he knew that would make the situation worse.
> 
> He didn't take any proper steps for contact tracing and testing. He didn't take any proper steps to make sure we had enough PPE and medical supplies and equipment.
> 
> He refused the WHO tests which guaranteed that we wouldn't have a uniform test that actually worked all the time.
> 
> Then all the lies for months on end and to this day about this.
> 
> He sent out tweets to liberate Michigan and other states knowing that it would cause the virus to spread there and other states. He held large gatherings knowing that it would spread the virus more.
> 
> Most of what he did was actions that would guarantee the mess we're in now. In fact, a worse mess, since some governors took quick action while others followed trump and didn't take action quickly.
> 
> All with trump encouraging those governors to take actions that guaranteed that the virus would spread more causing more needless deaths and suffering.
> 
> I am so sick and tired of the lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Admits Minimizing the Virus, Woodward Reports in New Book


And to think flu season is just around the corner! Fuck!!!!


----------



## Penelope

He is guilty of dereliction  of duty.  He knew and kept it away from the public.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Penelope said:


> He is guilty of dereliction  of duty.  He knew and kept it away from the public.


Hahahahahahahahaha....wait.....hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Asclepias

lantern2814 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I've been saying all along, none of this had to happen.
> 
> I was basing that on the fact that trump tore apart our system to prevent this from happening.
> 
> I now include basing this on the fact that trump has known the truth about the virus from the start and not only didn't do anything about it, he actually did and said things he knew that would make the situation worse.
> 
> He didn't take any proper steps for contact tracing and testing. He didn't take any proper steps to make sure we had enough PPE and medical supplies and equipment.
> 
> He refused the WHO tests which guaranteed that we wouldn't have a uniform test that actually worked all the time.
> 
> Then all the lies for months on end and to this day about this.
> 
> He sent out tweets to liberate Michigan and other states knowing that it would cause the virus to spread there and other states. He held large gatherings knowing that it would spread the virus more.
> 
> Most of what he did was actions that would guarantee the mess we're in now. In fact, a worse mess, since some governors took quick action while others followed trump and didn't take action quickly.
> 
> All with trump encouraging those governors to take actions that guaranteed that the virus would spread more causing more needless deaths and suffering.
> 
> I am so sick and tired of the lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Admits Minimizing the Virus, Woodward Reports in New Book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then maybe YOU should stop lying and making excuses for assholes like Cuomo and yourself. Funny how’s everything Biden says he would have done is exactly what Trump did. Guess you really have no clue.
Click to expand...

Biden just said on national TV Drumpf was an incompetent fuckup.

*"He knowingly and willingly lied."*
-Biden on Drumpf


----------



## Penelope

jbrownson0831 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He just said in his tape it was 5 times deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what?  Right now with simply case statistics to go by it would be more than 5 times "deadlier", but the CDC and Penn State in a study both estimate at least 10 million more people had and got over it already....that would make the mortality rate .01% and very similar to the flu, which is a total estimation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you wackos want to keep everything shut down and hide out in your basements with your little masks on for fear of catching the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No if he would of taken the reins when it happened at first none of this would of happened, we would of all wore
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake Title
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I didn't put that on top of this thread. Someone must of, one of the mods I assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Taken the reigns"????
> 
> LMAO....what would you have done in his shoes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't waste your time. She has no idea what she would have done. She's just another TDS idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the biggest threat to the American  people of his Potus, and he screwed it up, he didn't want to be truthful. When he gave the interview at the super bowl to Hannity and even while his state of the union he lied.  All the public could of done is wear a mask and social distance. Instead there is blood on his hands.
> 
> Its a democratic hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You libbers have no ability to think for yourselves.....all you can do is parrot your ignorant propaganda.
Click to expand...


I know, I don't rely on tramp.


----------



## jbrownson0831

playtime said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh i see - you are a knuckledragger just like yer chosen one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm knuckledragger...isnt that racist?  When I hear that I think of Moochelle doing her Sasquatch jerky commercials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^ MAGAT ^^^
> 
> make amerika great again troglodyte.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww did I upset a fan of the First Wookie???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HA! don't flatter yourself - you're not that important.
> 
> troglodytes are knuckledraggers....
> 
> now tell me how you don't have that red cap in yer closet?
Click to expand...

I don't need any cap to show I am a real American.  Just like its clear how much you hate our country.


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I've been saying all along, none of this had to happen.
> 
> I was basing that on the fact that trump tore apart our system to prevent this from happening.
> 
> I now include basing this on the fact that trump has known the truth about the virus from the start and not only didn't do anything about it, he actually did and said things he knew that would make the situation worse.
> 
> He didn't take any proper steps for contact tracing and testing. He didn't take any proper steps to make sure we had enough PPE and medical supplies and equipment.
> 
> He refused the WHO tests which guaranteed that we wouldn't have a uniform test that actually worked all the time.
> 
> Then all the lies for months on end and to this day about this.
> 
> He sent out tweets to liberate Michigan and other states knowing that it would cause the virus to spread there and other states. He held large gatherings knowing that it would spread the virus more.
> 
> Most of what he did was actions that would guarantee the mess we're in now. In fact, a worse mess, since some governors took quick action while others followed trump and didn't take action quickly.
> 
> All with trump encouraging those governors to take actions that guaranteed that the virus would spread more causing more needless deaths and suffering.
> 
> I am so sick and tired of the lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Admits Minimizing the Virus, Woodward Reports in New Book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then maybe YOU should stop lying and making excuses for assholes like Cuomo and yourself. Funny how’s everything Biden says he would have done is exactly what Trump did. Guess you really have no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden just said on national TV Drumpf was an incompetent fuckup.
Click to expand...

but did he know he said it???


----------



## jbrownson0831

Penelope said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He just said in his tape it was 5 times deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what?  Right now with simply case statistics to go by it would be more than 5 times "deadlier", but the CDC and Penn State in a study both estimate at least 10 million more people had and got over it already....that would make the mortality rate .01% and very similar to the flu, which is a total estimation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you wackos want to keep everything shut down and hide out in your basements with your little masks on for fear of catching the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No if he would of taken the reins when it happened at first none of this would of happened, we would of all wore
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake Title
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I didn't put that on top of this thread. Someone must of, one of the mods I assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Taken the reigns"????
> 
> LMAO....what would you have done in his shoes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't waste your time. She has no idea what she would have done. She's just another TDS idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the biggest threat to the American  people of his Potus, and he screwed it up, he didn't want to be truthful. When he gave the interview at the super bowl to Hannity and even while his state of the union he lied.  All the public could of done is wear a mask and social distance. Instead there is blood on his hands.
> 
> Its a democratic hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You libbers have no ability to think for yourselves.....all you can do is parrot your ignorant propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, I don't rely on tramp.
Click to expand...

Correct its riots, open borders, no police, and gubment checks for you


----------



## playtime

jbrownson0831 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh i see - you are a knuckledragger just like yer chosen one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm knuckledragger...isnt that racist?  When I hear that I think of Moochelle doing her Sasquatch jerky commercials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^ MAGAT ^^^
> 
> make amerika great again troglodyte.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww did I upset a fan of the First Wookie???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HA! don't flatter yourself - you're not that important.
> 
> troglodytes are knuckledraggers....
> 
> now tell me how you don't have that red cap in yer closet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need any cap to show I am a real American.  Just like its clear how much you hate our country.
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I've been saying all along, none of this had to happen.
> 
> I was basing that on the fact that trump tore apart our system to prevent this from happening.
> 
> I now include basing this on the fact that trump has known the truth about the virus from the start and not only didn't do anything about it, he actually did and said things he knew that would make the situation worse.
> 
> He didn't take any proper steps for contact tracing and testing. He didn't take any proper steps to make sure we had enough PPE and medical supplies and equipment.
> 
> He refused the WHO tests which guaranteed that we wouldn't have a uniform test that actually worked all the time.
> 
> Then all the lies for months on end and to this day about this.
> 
> He sent out tweets to liberate Michigan and other states knowing that it would cause the virus to spread there and other states. He held large gatherings knowing that it would spread the virus more.
> 
> Most of what he did was actions that would guarantee the mess we're in now. In fact, a worse mess, since some governors took quick action while others followed trump and didn't take action quickly.
> 
> All with trump encouraging those governors to take actions that guaranteed that the virus would spread more causing more needless deaths and suffering.
> 
> I am so sick and tired of the lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Admits Minimizing the Virus, Woodward Reports in New Book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then maybe YOU should stop lying and making excuses for assholes like Cuomo and yourself. Funny how’s everything Biden says he would have done is exactly what Trump did. Guess you really have no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden just said on national TV Drumpf was an incompetent fuckup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but did he know he said it???
Click to expand...

did you know that you just typed that?


----------



## bravoactual

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a tape.
Click to expand...


Cons don't care.  45 lied about Corona Virus and they do not care.  He lied and over 1*94,000 Americans* died and they simply not care.


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I've been saying all along, none of this had to happen.
> 
> I was basing that on the fact that trump tore apart our system to prevent this from happening.
> 
> I now include basing this on the fact that trump has known the truth about the virus from the start and not only didn't do anything about it, he actually did and said things he knew that would make the situation worse.
> 
> He didn't take any proper steps for contact tracing and testing. He didn't take any proper steps to make sure we had enough PPE and medical supplies and equipment.
> 
> He refused the WHO tests which guaranteed that we wouldn't have a uniform test that actually worked all the time.
> 
> Then all the lies for months on end and to this day about this.
> 
> He sent out tweets to liberate Michigan and other states knowing that it would cause the virus to spread there and other states. He held large gatherings knowing that it would spread the virus more.
> 
> Most of what he did was actions that would guarantee the mess we're in now. In fact, a worse mess, since some governors took quick action while others followed trump and didn't take action quickly.
> 
> All with trump encouraging those governors to take actions that guaranteed that the virus would spread more causing more needless deaths and suffering.
> 
> I am so sick and tired of the lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Admits Minimizing the Virus, Woodward Reports in New Book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then maybe YOU should stop lying and making excuses for assholes like Cuomo and yourself. Funny how’s everything Biden says he would have done is exactly what Trump did. Guess you really have no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden just said on national TV Drumpf was an incompetent fuckup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but did he know he said it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you know that you just typed that?
Click to expand...

who???


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> Hey, don't worry about that Chinese flu.  No big deal.  We've got it taken care of.  It's a hoax.
> 
> Go out, be with people, have fun, don't worry about spreading it, MAGA.
> 
> Fuckin' sociopath.


technically, you can't prove one death by Wuhan flu.  not one.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Johnlaw said:


> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.


OH stop---Trump did what any president would have done to lower the panic----presidents are expected to give a rosy confident outlook when such nonsense as this virus hits our shores.  This is to prevent unnecessary fear and thusly panic.  He would have been inept if he didn't play the cheerleader in this case.  What a bunch of jackasses---going after Trump for doing the right thing.   

No one died because of Trumps actions fool------he banned the foreign infected travel and had been building the wall which kept many of the infected illegals out---his actions saved tens of thousands of american's lives.  Playing cheerleader didn't cost anyone anything despite the Trump-haters pathetic wet dreams.


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh i see - you are a knuckledragger just like yer chosen one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm knuckledragger...isnt that racist?  When I hear that I think of Moochelle doing her Sasquatch jerky commercials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^ MAGAT ^^^
> 
> make amerika great again troglodyte.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww did I upset a fan of the First Wookie???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HA! don't flatter yourself - you're not that important.
> 
> troglodytes are knuckledraggers....
> 
> now tell me how you don't have that red cap in yer closet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need any cap to show I am a real American.  Just like its clear how much you hate our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 386578
Click to expand...

glad you now where to go.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't worry about that Chinese flu.  No big deal.  We've got it taken care of.  It's a hoax.
> 
> Go out, be with people, have fun, don't worry about spreading it, MAGA.
> 
> Fuckin' sociopath.
> 
> 
> 
> technically, you can't prove one death by Wuhan flu.  not one.
Click to expand...

Good lord. What kind of asinine claim is that?


----------



## jbrownson0831

playtime said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh i see - you are a knuckledragger just like yer chosen one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm knuckledragger...isnt that racist?  When I hear that I think of Moochelle doing her Sasquatch jerky commercials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^ MAGAT ^^^
> 
> make amerika great again troglodyte.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww did I upset a fan of the First Wookie???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HA! don't flatter yourself - you're not that important.
> 
> troglodytes are knuckledraggers....
> 
> now tell me how you don't have that red cap in yer closet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need any cap to show I am a real American.  Just like its clear how much you hate our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 386578
Click to expand...

Its okay.....you can put your commie libchik in office come early 2025.


----------



## beautress

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
Click to expand...

The paper tigers of the left would never admit to distortion and twisting of the truth, which, when one sees "lying" said by two  or more operatives, they're playing from the Alinsky charted obfuscations to bring about a "believable" false narrative about their target, President Trump whom they hate because he beat Hillbillary Rodham in 2016.


----------



## jc456

bravoactual said:


> 1*94,000 Americans*


how many died a year ago, and the year before that in the same time period.  wish to make a point back it up with facts.  so until you get those figures, you got dog pooh pooh.


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I've been saying all along, none of this had to happen.
> 
> I was basing that on the fact that trump tore apart our system to prevent this from happening.
> 
> I now include basing this on the fact that trump has known the truth about the virus from the start and not only didn't do anything about it, he actually did and said things he knew that would make the situation worse.
> 
> He didn't take any proper steps for contact tracing and testing. He didn't take any proper steps to make sure we had enough PPE and medical supplies and equipment.
> 
> He refused the WHO tests which guaranteed that we wouldn't have a uniform test that actually worked all the time.
> 
> Then all the lies for months on end and to this day about this.
> 
> He sent out tweets to liberate Michigan and other states knowing that it would cause the virus to spread there and other states. He held large gatherings knowing that it would spread the virus more.
> 
> Most of what he did was actions that would guarantee the mess we're in now. In fact, a worse mess, since some governors took quick action while others followed trump and didn't take action quickly.
> 
> All with trump encouraging those governors to take actions that guaranteed that the virus would spread more causing more needless deaths and suffering.
> 
> I am so sick and tired of the lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Admits Minimizing the Virus, Woodward Reports in New Book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then maybe YOU should stop lying and making excuses for assholes like Cuomo and yourself. Funny how’s everything Biden says he would have done is exactly what Trump did. Guess you really have no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden just said on national TV Drumpf was an incompetent fuckup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but did he know he said it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you know that you just typed that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who???
Click to expand...

What?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


Nothing left to be said???

1.  Bob Woodward (nothing left to be said)
2.  Cuomo praised the president for his immediate action 
3.  Bob Woodward (has done jack shit since Watergate and is still trying to be relevant)
4.  Biden et al called Trump a racist for ordering a travel ban, so who was not taking COVID seriously?
5. Bob Fucking Woodward.
6.  Did I mention, Bob "Mr. Relevance" Woodward?


----------



## progressive hunter

Dana7360 said:


> As I've been saying all along, none of this had to happen.
> 
> I was basing that on the fact that trump tore apart our system to prevent this from happening.
> 
> I now include basing this on the fact that trump has known the truth about the virus from the start and not only didn't do anything about it, he actually did and said things he knew that would make the situation worse.
> 
> He didn't take any proper steps for contact tracing and testing. He didn't take any proper steps to make sure we had enough PPE and medical supplies and equipment.
> 
> He refused the WHO tests which guaranteed that we wouldn't have a uniform test that actually worked all the time.
> 
> Then all the lies for months on end and to this day about this.
> 
> He sent out tweets to liberate Michigan and other states knowing that it would cause the virus to spread there and other states. He held large gatherings knowing that it would spread the virus more.
> 
> Most of what he did was actions that would guarantee the mess we're in now. In fact, a worse mess, since some governors took quick action while others followed trump and didn't take action quickly.
> 
> All with trump encouraging those governors to take actions that guaranteed that the virus would spread more causing more needless deaths and suffering.
> 
> I am so sick and tired of the lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Admits Minimizing the Virus, Woodward Reports in New Book











						BREAKING: President Trump nominated for Nobel Peace Prize
					

President Trump has just been nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize following the historic peace deal between Israel and UAE he brokered last month: NY POST – President Trump has been nominated…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## jbrownson0831

bravoactual said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cons don't care.  45 lied about Corona Virus and they do not care.  He lied and over 1*94,000 Americans* died and they simply not care.
Click to expand...

Oh spare us.....you leave out credit for Killer Cuomo and his band of Murderers in the 6 Dem led sanctuary states that knocked off 90,000 alone.


----------



## Mac1958

bravoactual said:


> Cons don't care.  45 lied about Corona Virus and they do not care.  He lied and over 1*94,000 Americans* died and they simply not care.


It's that clear.  The only question at this point is whether Trump has robbed them of any humanity they had, or if they never had any to begin with.


----------



## playtime

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh i see - you are a knuckledragger just like yer chosen one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm knuckledragger...isnt that racist?  When I hear that I think of Moochelle doing her Sasquatch jerky commercials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^ MAGAT ^^^
> 
> make amerika great again troglodyte.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww did I upset a fan of the First Wookie???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HA! don't flatter yourself - you're not that important.
> 
> troglodytes are knuckledraggers....
> 
> now tell me how you don't have that red cap in yer closet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need any cap to show I am a real American.  Just like its clear how much you hate our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 386578
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> glad you now where to go.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mac1958

jc456 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't worry about that Chinese flu.  No big deal.  We've got it taken care of.  It's a hoax.  Go out, be with people, have fun, don't worry about spreading it, MAGA. Fuckin' sociopath.
> 
> 
> 
> technically, you can't prove one death by Wuhan flu.  not one.
Click to expand...

And another one.


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I've been saying all along, none of this had to happen.
> 
> I was basing that on the fact that trump tore apart our system to prevent this from happening.
> 
> I now include basing this on the fact that trump has known the truth about the virus from the start and not only didn't do anything about it, he actually did and said things he knew that would make the situation worse.
> 
> He didn't take any proper steps for contact tracing and testing. He didn't take any proper steps to make sure we had enough PPE and medical supplies and equipment.
> 
> He refused the WHO tests which guaranteed that we wouldn't have a uniform test that actually worked all the time.
> 
> Then all the lies for months on end and to this day about this.
> 
> He sent out tweets to liberate Michigan and other states knowing that it would cause the virus to spread there and other states. He held large gatherings knowing that it would spread the virus more.
> 
> Most of what he did was actions that would guarantee the mess we're in now. In fact, a worse mess, since some governors took quick action while others followed trump and didn't take action quickly.
> 
> All with trump encouraging those governors to take actions that guaranteed that the virus would spread more causing more needless deaths and suffering.
> 
> I am so sick and tired of the lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Admits Minimizing the Virus, Woodward Reports in New Book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING: President Trump nominated for Nobel Peace Prize
> 
> 
> President Trump has just been nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize following the historic peace deal between Israel and UAE he brokered last month: NY POST – President Trump has been nominated…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
Click to expand...

Big yip.


*"A far-right Norwegian lawmaker said Wednesday that he has nominated President Donald Trump for the Nobel Peace Prize for his efforts in the Middle East.


Christian Tybring-Gjedde"*


----------



## meaner gene

Rambunctious said:


> The WHO and the CDC minimized the virus....Dr Fauci told Trump shutting down travel from China Faucis beloved China was not necessary...thank God Trump didn't listen to him on that point....



That's why we have intelligence agencies.  To give the facts to the commander in chief.  And that's what happened.  The WHO may have downplayed it, but Trump was briefed on how serious the coronavirus was.

The DNI personally briefed Trump on January 28th 2020.


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## Meister

bravoactual said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cons don't care.  45 lied about Corona Virus and they do not care.  He lied and over 1*94,000 Americans* died and they simply not care.
Click to expand...

I trying to find what fairy tale book this is in, or did you just make it up?


----------



## BigDave

President Trump is telling the truth and Dana7360 is lying through his-her teeth!


----------



## Ben Thomson

airplanemechanic said:


> Another anti-Trump TDS book.
> 
> Yawn.


Says someone who once suffered from ODS and probably still does.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Dana7360 said:


> As I've been saying all along, none of this had to happen.
> 
> I was basing that on the fact that trump tore apart our system to prevent this from happening.
> 
> I now include basing this on the fact that trump has known the truth about the virus from the start and not only didn't do anything about it, he actually did and said things he knew that would make the situation worse.
> 
> He didn't take any proper steps for contact tracing and testing. He didn't take any proper steps to make sure we had enough PPE and medical supplies and equipment.
> 
> He refused the WHO tests which guaranteed that we wouldn't have a uniform test that actually worked all the time.
> 
> Then all the lies for months on end and to this day about this.
> 
> He sent out tweets to liberate Michigan and other states knowing that it would cause the virus to spread there and other states. He held large gatherings knowing that it would spread the virus more.
> 
> Most of what he did was actions that would guarantee the mess we're in now. In fact, a worse mess, since some governors took quick action while others followed trump and didn't take action quickly.
> 
> All with trump encouraging those governors to take actions that guaranteed that the virus would spread more causing more needless deaths and suffering.
> 
> I am so sick and tired of the lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Admits Minimizing the Virus, Woodward Reports in New Book


Waah waah waah no wonder there was never any tissue at the grocery store when the leftyvirus hoax started.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Ben Thomson said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another anti-Trump TDS book.
> 
> Yawn.
> 
> 
> 
> Says someone who once suffered from ODS and probably still does.
Click to expand...

You mean the Muslim in Chief?


----------



## Asclepias

BigDave said:


> President Trump is telling the truth and Dana7360 is lying through his-her teeth!


Guess you didnt hear the tapes....or maybe you have and your brain is gone after drinking the Drumpf koolaid.


----------



## BigDave

strollingbones said:


> View attachment 386581


Typical Communist Democrat


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me the anti-semite treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy crap - you too???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is though. She had admitted that on this site. Also, what would you have done if you’re president and it’s December 1st? Go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i know what i WOULDN'T have done:
> 
> 
> Politics
> March 11, 2020 /  4:29 PM / 6 months ago
> *Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources*
> 
> Aram Roston, Marisa Taylor
> 7 Min Read
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - *The White House has ordered federal health officials to treat top-level coronavirus meetings as classified, an unusual step that has restricted information and hampered the U.S. government’s response to the contagion, according to four Trump administration officials.*
> The officials said that *dozens of classified discussions about such topics as the scope of infections, quarantines and travel restrictions have been held since mid-January i*n a high-security meeting room at the Department of Health & Human Services (HHS), a key player in the fight against the coronavirus.
> *Staffers without security clearances, including government experts, were excluded from the interagency meetings, which included video conference calls, the sources said.
> “We had some very critical people who did not have security clearances who could not go*,” one official said. “These should not be classified meetings. It was unnecessary.”
> Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't deflect. Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thought i did.  btw - the ONE THING I WOULD HAVE DONE WAS LISTEN TO THE SCIENCE AS IT EVOLVES.
Click to expand...

Like don't wear masks and now wear masks?


----------



## theHawk

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


“According to Bob Woodward”....

Thanks for playing.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 386560View attachment 386560View attachment 386560
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gave three stars to an overt antisemite and Holocaust denier and I am not speaking in jest. Well done. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ever read peter & the wolf... _*pete*_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll make you a deal. If she is a Holocaust denier as I claim, then you leave this board forever. If she isn't, I will.
> 
> Deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> have you ever read peter & the wolf?  holy shit - you're still flunking critical thinking class 'eh?  right now, it matters not if it's true - the FACT that you throw out that accusation like candy ; you've called ME & others on this board antisemites & holocaust deniers.   so past behavior dictates expectations & i'm figuring you called her that too.  whether she is or not, matters not in this case because of YOUR behavior & posting pattern...
> 
> _' leave the board '_.... lol..... LOL!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't care that it is actually true for her? Outstanding. Your back pedaling is amusing. I throw it out there because you throw out baseless accusations all the time and I want you to see what that feels like. I don't really believe that about you but it is 100% true about Penelope and you gave her three stars. So you admit you're a coward. I will gladly leave the board if I am wrong. You won't. That means you don't stand behind your words. Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 386568
> 
> the fact that you called me that & have doubled & tripled down on it after seeing me get pissed & bewildered that you would throw that out - sell your people out to score troll points has tanked your credibility no matter if it's true or not.
> 
> see?  you not getting that means your critical thinking skills have tanked too if you ever had them to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you get how I am when I say I support Trump and people here call me a racist, white supremacist, sexist. It was for context nothing more. I'll apologize now if you took it the wrong way. That was not the intent. Doesn't change the fact of who Penelope is and you gave her three gold stars. You seem to be OK with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm not ok with anybody being antisemitic.  i gave gold stars for a different reason.
> 
> understand that.
> 
> i've been known to give a thumbs up & even with the happy face with hearts to  people i vehemently disagree with most times if it warrants.   i've done that with you.
Click to expand...

Never. LOL.

But she, Penelope, is a true Nazi.

WINNER!


----------



## meaner gene

Was that an earthquake or a thread merge?


----------



## meaner gene

theHawk said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> “According to Bob Woodward”....
> 
> Thanks for playing.
Click to expand...

That why Bob Woodward taped the conversations, and has been releasing the tapes.

He knew people like you would make the "fake news" claim.


----------



## Mac1958

theHawk said:


> “According to Bob Woodward”....
> 
> Thanks for playing.


It's.  On.  Tape.  His voice.  Not fake news.

Thanks for trying.


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> “According to Bob Woodward”....
> 
> Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That why Bob Woodward taped the conversations, and has been releasing the tapes.
> 
> He knew people like you would make the "fake news" claim.
Click to expand...

Naw, he is just an old geezer mesmerized by tapes.....


----------



## Asclepias

theHawk said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> “According to Bob Woodward”....
> 
> Thanks for playing.
Click to expand...

You tried but evidently you didnt know about the tapes. You silly ass Drumpfster.


----------



## meaner gene

On a more serious note.

Would you trust a vaccine from somebody who claims he was never briefed on the coronavirus?


----------



## Mac1958

Okay, I'm wondering which Trumpster will be the first to claim that the voice on the tape is not Trump.

Any guesses?


----------



## jbrownson0831

Mac1958 said:


> Okay, I'm wondering which Trumpster will be the first to claim that the voice on the tape is not Trump.
> 
> Any guesses?


I heard Moochelle does impressions and she has a deep voice.....


----------



## Mac1958

jbrownson0831 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm wondering which Trumpster will be the first to claim that the voice on the tape is not Trump.  Any guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Moochelle does impressions and she has a deep voice.....
Click to expand...

Another deflection. Wanna be the first?


----------



## jbrownson0831

Mac1958 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm wondering which Trumpster will be the first to claim that the voice on the tape is not Trump.
> 
> Any guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Moochelle does impressions and she has a deep voice.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Wanna be the first?
Click to expand...

Well and she has an Adam's apple too.....


----------



## theHawk

meaner gene said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> “According to Bob Woodward”....
> 
> Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That why Bob Woodward taped the conversations, and has been releasing the tapes.
> 
> He knew people like you would make the "fake news" claim.
Click to expand...

And the tape merely has him saying he didn’t want to create a panic.

And it turns out his initial reaction to it was spot on, it’s not nearly as bad as everyone thought.


----------



## Asclepias

Mac1958 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm wondering which Trumpster will be the first to claim that the voice on the tape is not Trump.  Any guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Moochelle does impressions and she has a deep voice.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Wanna be the first?
Click to expand...

There are so many stupid Drumpfsters I cant make a solid pick.  Azgosh or Norma have to be top 2.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Asclepias said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm wondering which Trumpster will be the first to claim that the voice on the tape is not Trump.  Any guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Moochelle does impressions and she has a deep voice.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Wanna be the first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many stupid Drumpfsters I cant make a solid pick.
Click to expand...

Wow if that isnt the pot calling the kettle black hahahahahahaha


----------



## jbrownson0831

theHawk said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> “According to Bob Woodward”....
> 
> Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That why Bob Woodward taped the conversations, and has been releasing the tapes.
> 
> He knew people like you would make the "fake news" claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the tape merely has him saying he didn’t want to create a panic.
> 
> And it turns out his initial reaction to it was spot on, it’s not nearly as bad as everyone thought.
Click to expand...

Dont confuse the wackos it hurts them to actually think.


----------



## Zander

Trump derangement syndrome is real.


----------



## WTF19

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


right...is this the same cnn that washed the washington redskins logo off bidens hat?


----------



## jbrownson0831

Asclepias said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> “According to Bob Woodward”....
> 
> Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That why Bob Woodward taped the conversations, and has been releasing the tapes.
> 
> He knew people like you would make the "fake news" claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the tape merely has him saying he didn’t want to create a panic.
> 
> And it turns out his initial reaction to it was spot on, it’s not nearly as bad as everyone thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *" And it turns out his initial reaction to it was spot on "*
> 
> What a fucking retard you are.  His inital reaction got tens of thousand of people killed because he stood around with his finger up his ass since Nov.
Click to expand...

Baloney pure baloney.  Tens of thousands would fall under the purview of Killer Cuomo not the President doofus.....and dont forget NYs best buddy NJ.....combined they killed more citizens than most countries on the planet.


----------



## Asclepias

jbrownson0831 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm wondering which Trumpster will be the first to claim that the voice on the tape is not Trump.  Any guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Moochelle does impressions and she has a deep voice.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Wanna be the first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many stupid Drumpfsters I cant make a solid pick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow if that isnt the pot calling the kettle black hahahahahahaha
Click to expand...

I didnt say anything about a pot. I said Drumpfsters are stupid and I cant really make a solid pick on who will be the first to claim its not Drumpfs voice.  Hell it may be Drumpf himself that will throw that out to see if it sticks with the rest of the bullshit he throws at the wall.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Asclepias said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm wondering which Trumpster will be the first to claim that the voice on the tape is not Trump.  Any guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Moochelle does impressions and she has a deep voice.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Wanna be the first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many stupid Drumpfsters I cant make a solid pick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow if that isnt the pot calling the kettle black hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say anything about a pot. I said Drumpfsters are stupid and I cant really make a solid pick on who will be the first to claim its not Drumpfs voice.  Hell it may be Drumpf himself that will throw that out to see if it sticks with the rest of the bullshit he throws at the wall.
Click to expand...

And I said for you to be calling us stupid is a big stretch given your skulls have nothing in them.


----------



## WTF19

Johnlaw said:


> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.


this coming from where?  oh  a brain dead demoncrat


----------



## WTF19

Asclepias said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm wondering which Trumpster will be the first to claim that the voice on the tape is not Trump.  Any guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Moochelle does impressions and she has a deep voice.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Wanna be the first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many stupid Drumpfsters I cant make a solid pick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow if that isnt the pot calling the kettle black hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say anything about a pot. I said Drumpfsters are stupid and I cant really make a solid pick on who will be the first to claim its not Drumpfs voice.  Hell it may be Drumpf himself that will throw that out to see if it sticks with the rest of the bullshit he throws at the wall.
Click to expand...

do you mean like you do?


----------



## WTF19

Asclepias said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> “According to Bob Woodward”....
> 
> Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That why Bob Woodward taped the conversations, and has been releasing the tapes.
> 
> He knew people like you would make the "fake news" claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the tape merely has him saying he didn’t want to create a panic.
> 
> And it turns out his initial reaction to it was spot on, it’s not nearly as bad as everyone thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *" And it turns out his initial reaction to it was spot on "*
> 
> What a fucking retard you are.  His inital reaction got tens of thousand of people killed because he stood around with his finger up his ass since Nov.
Click to expand...

no ...what a fucking retard you are....just saying


----------



## Asclepias

jbrownson0831 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm wondering which Trumpster will be the first to claim that the voice on the tape is not Trump.  Any guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Moochelle does impressions and she has a deep voice.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Wanna be the first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many stupid Drumpfsters I cant make a solid pick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow if that isnt the pot calling the kettle black hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say anything about a pot. I said Drumpfsters are stupid and I cant really make a solid pick on who will be the first to claim its not Drumpfs voice.  Hell it may be Drumpf himself that will throw that out to see if it sticks with the rest of the bullshit he throws at the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I said for you to be calling us stupid is a big stretch given your skulls have nothing in them.
Click to expand...

No its not a big stretch. Its a known fact you Drumpfsters are stupid gullible children led around by a carnival barker that you allow to lie to you.


----------



## WTF19

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath if you listen to Fox.
Click to expand...

fox or oan are the only REAL 2 journalistic stations...you watch the one sided biased bullshit stations.  thats why your mind hasnt grown..


----------



## jbrownson0831

Asclepias said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm wondering which Trumpster will be the first to claim that the voice on the tape is not Trump.  Any guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Moochelle does impressions and she has a deep voice.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Wanna be the first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many stupid Drumpfsters I cant make a solid pick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow if that isnt the pot calling the kettle black hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say anything about a pot. I said Drumpfsters are stupid and I cant really make a solid pick on who will be the first to claim its not Drumpfs voice.  Hell it may be Drumpf himself that will throw that out to see if it sticks with the rest of the bullshit he throws at the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I said for you to be calling us stupid is a big stretch given your skulls have nothing in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not a big stretch. Its a known fact you Drumpfsters are stupid gullible children led around by a carnival barker that you allow to lie to you.
Click to expand...

And at least our carnival barker comes out and talks to us face to face and isn't eating Gerbers Strained peas for dinner wacko.


----------



## mudwhistle

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


LOL


----------



## eddiew

Mac1958 said:


> Okay, I'm wondering which Trumpster will be the first to claim that the voice on the tape is not Trump.
> 
> Any guesses?


Trump will say FAKE NEWS   and his idiots will believe him


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't worry about that Chinese flu.  No big deal.  We've got it taken care of.  It's a hoax.  Go out, be with people, have fun, don't worry about spreading it, MAGA. Fuckin' sociopath.
> 
> 
> 
> technically, you can't prove one death by Wuhan flu.  not one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And another one.
Click to expand...

can you?


----------



## Asclepias

jbrownson0831 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm wondering which Trumpster will be the first to claim that the voice on the tape is not Trump.  Any guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Moochelle does impressions and she has a deep voice.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Wanna be the first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many stupid Drumpfsters I cant make a solid pick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow if that isnt the pot calling the kettle black hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say anything about a pot. I said Drumpfsters are stupid and I cant really make a solid pick on who will be the first to claim its not Drumpfs voice.  Hell it may be Drumpf himself that will throw that out to see if it sticks with the rest of the bullshit he throws at the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I said for you to be calling us stupid is a big stretch given your skulls have nothing in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not a big stretch. Its a known fact you Drumpfsters are stupid gullible children led around by a carnival barker that you allow to lie to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And at least our carnival barker comes out and talks to us face to face and isn't eating Gerbers Strained peas for dinner wacko.
Click to expand...

So you admit you are a gullible child. Thats half the battle. I dont allow carnival barkers to lie to me no matter what they eat.  The facts are plain. Drumpf lied about the seriousness of the virus and stood around with his finger up his ass while tens of thousands of people died.


----------



## Mac1958

eddiew said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm wondering which Trumpster will be the first to claim that the voice on the tape is not Trump.
> 
> Any guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump will say FAKE NEWS   and his idiots will believe him
Click to expand...

They've been saying it through the whole thread.  Even though he's on tape.

This is a group psychosis not seen in the world for 80, 90 years.  Human trained seals.


----------



## eddiew

WTF19 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath if you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fox or oan are the only REAL 2 journalistic stations...you watch the one sided biased bullshit stations.  thats why your mind hasnt grown..
Click to expand...

You're a Qanon person ?  Yes?


----------



## WTF19

Asclepias said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm wondering which Trumpster will be the first to claim that the voice on the tape is not Trump.  Any guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Moochelle does impressions and she has a deep voice.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Wanna be the first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many stupid Drumpfsters I cant make a solid pick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow if that isnt the pot calling the kettle black hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say anything about a pot. I said Drumpfsters are stupid and I cant really make a solid pick on who will be the first to claim its not Drumpfs voice.  Hell it may be Drumpf himself that will throw that out to see if it sticks with the rest of the bullshit he throws at the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I said for you to be calling us stupid is a big stretch given your skulls have nothing in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not a big stretch. Its a known fact you Drumpfsters are stupid gullible children led around by a carnival barker that you allow to lie to you.
Click to expand...

no barker needed.  its actually you and your pea brain.  you are putting all your faith into a bunch of criminals that you obviously dont see--fat hillary--treason w/the emails---BEIJING joe with the secret--law breaking investigation into a political opponent--BARRAG o for authorizing it,  these are all treasonist pieces of shit that did NOTHING but bad for AMERICA.  and you support these asswipes...that says alot about you---gullible s o b


----------



## jbrownson0831

Asclepias said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm wondering which Trumpster will be the first to claim that the voice on the tape is not Trump.  Any guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Moochelle does impressions and she has a deep voice.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Wanna be the first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many stupid Drumpfsters I cant make a solid pick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow if that isnt the pot calling the kettle black hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say anything about a pot. I said Drumpfsters are stupid and I cant really make a solid pick on who will be the first to claim its not Drumpfs voice.  Hell it may be Drumpf himself that will throw that out to see if it sticks with the rest of the bullshit he throws at the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I said for you to be calling us stupid is a big stretch given your skulls have nothing in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not a big stretch. Its a known fact you Drumpfsters are stupid gullible children led around by a carnival barker that you allow to lie to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And at least our carnival barker comes out and talks to us face to face and isn't eating Gerbers Strained peas for dinner wacko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you are a gullible child. Thats half the battle. I dont allow carnival barkers to lie to me no matter what they eat.
Click to expand...

Nope.....only thing I admit is you are going to be really upset when Sleepy Joe loses and the President leads for 4 more years.  If you had a brain it wouldn't be able to process that.


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> Okay, I'm wondering which Trumpster will be the first to claim that the voice on the tape is not Trump.
> 
> Any guesses?


Again, what is it you think he said that is relevant to anything?  And I still don't read your mind.


----------



## eddiew

Mac1958 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm wondering which Trumpster will be the first to claim that the voice on the tape is not Trump.
> 
> Any guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump will say FAKE NEWS   and his idiots will believe him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They've been saying it through the whole thread.  Even though he's on tape.
> 
> This is a group psychosis not seen in the world for 80, 90 years.  Human trained seals.
Click to expand...

You insult seals


----------



## Mac1958

jc456 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm wondering which Trumpster will be the first to claim that the voice on the tape is not Trump.
> 
> Any guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> Again, what is it you think he said that is relevant to anything?  And I still don't read your mind.
Click to expand...

I'm not trying to convince someone like you of anything.

Play with someone else.


----------



## WTF19

eddiew said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath if you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fox or oan are the only REAL 2 journalistic stations...you watch the one sided biased bullshit stations.  thats why your mind hasnt grown..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a Qanon person ?  Yes?
Click to expand...

  im my own person.  i dont need anybodys help.


----------



## jc456

jbrownson0831 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> “According to Bob Woodward”....
> 
> Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That why Bob Woodward taped the conversations, and has been releasing the tapes.
> 
> He knew people like you would make the "fake news" claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the tape merely has him saying he didn’t want to create a panic.
> 
> And it turns out his initial reaction to it was spot on, it’s not nearly as bad as everyone thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *" And it turns out his initial reaction to it was spot on "*
> 
> What a fucking retard you are.  His inital reaction got tens of thousand of people killed because he stood around with his finger up his ass since Nov.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney pure baloney.  Tens of thousands would fall under the purview of Killer Cuomo not the President doofus.....and dont forget NYs best buddy NJ.....combined they killed more citizens than most countries on the planet.
Click to expand...

dude, pre existing conditions of people that were already dying!! that's what they got.  no validation of Wuhan death caused by Wuhan.  There's that.  Even the CDC says that.

All these demofks need to do is post the number of deaths in the same period of time in 2018 and 2019 to tell me Wuhan caused a spike.  that's all.  now wait, no one will post shit.  watch, see I know the hoax.


----------



## Asclepias

jbrownson0831 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm wondering which Trumpster will be the first to claim that the voice on the tape is not Trump.  Any guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Moochelle does impressions and she has a deep voice.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Wanna be the first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many stupid Drumpfsters I cant make a solid pick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow if that isnt the pot calling the kettle black hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say anything about a pot. I said Drumpfsters are stupid and I cant really make a solid pick on who will be the first to claim its not Drumpfs voice.  Hell it may be Drumpf himself that will throw that out to see if it sticks with the rest of the bullshit he throws at the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I said for you to be calling us stupid is a big stretch given your skulls have nothing in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not a big stretch. Its a known fact you Drumpfsters are stupid gullible children led around by a carnival barker that you allow to lie to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And at least our carnival barker comes out and talks to us face to face and isn't eating Gerbers Strained peas for dinner wacko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you are a gullible child. Thats half the battle. I dont allow carnival barkers to lie to me no matter what they eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.....only thing I admit is you are going to be really upset when Sleepy Joe loses and the President leads for 4 more years.  If you had a brain it wouldn't be able to process that.
Click to expand...

Regardless of who wins the point is that fatass lied about the virus. You clowns hear him admitting to it on tape yet you deny it.  There is something seriously wrong with your ability to think for yourself.


----------



## WTF19

Asclepias said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm wondering which Trumpster will be the first to claim that the voice on the tape is not Trump.  Any guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Moochelle does impressions and she has a deep voice.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Wanna be the first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many stupid Drumpfsters I cant make a solid pick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow if that isnt the pot calling the kettle black hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say anything about a pot. I said Drumpfsters are stupid and I cant really make a solid pick on who will be the first to claim its not Drumpfs voice.  Hell it may be Drumpf himself that will throw that out to see if it sticks with the rest of the bullshit he throws at the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I said for you to be calling us stupid is a big stretch given your skulls have nothing in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not a big stretch. Its a known fact you Drumpfsters are stupid gullible children led around by a carnival barker that you allow to lie to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And at least our carnival barker comes out and talks to us face to face and isn't eating Gerbers Strained peas for dinner wacko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you are a gullible child. Thats half the battle. I dont allow carnival barkers to lie to me no matter what they eat.  The facts are plain. Drumpf lied about the seriousness of the virus and stood around with his finger up his ass while tens of thousands of people died.
Click to expand...

and your asswipe demoncrats pissed and moaned and whined and then went to china town for a big bash...so sadly you missed that, or just didnt want to hear that about your commanding idiots...


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> I'm not trying to convince someone like you of anything.
> 
> Play with someone else.


ahhhh, so you have no point?  ohhhhkay.  got the death figures for the same time period for 2018 and 2019 and see what the count difference is to see if he lied?  ready, go!!!!

Oh wait, you're lazy, you would never put yourself out on a limb like that.  oh well, my work here is done today.


----------



## WTF19

Asclepias said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm wondering which Trumpster will be the first to claim that the voice on the tape is not Trump.  Any guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Moochelle does impressions and she has a deep voice.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Wanna be the first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many stupid Drumpfsters I cant make a solid pick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow if that isnt the pot calling the kettle black hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say anything about a pot. I said Drumpfsters are stupid and I cant really make a solid pick on who will be the first to claim its not Drumpfs voice.  Hell it may be Drumpf himself that will throw that out to see if it sticks with the rest of the bullshit he throws at the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I said for you to be calling us stupid is a big stretch given your skulls have nothing in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not a big stretch. Its a known fact you Drumpfsters are stupid gullible children led around by a carnival barker that you allow to lie to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And at least our carnival barker comes out and talks to us face to face and isn't eating Gerbers Strained peas for dinner wacko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you are a gullible child. Thats half the battle. I dont allow carnival barkers to lie to me no matter what they eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.....only thing I admit is you are going to be really upset when Sleepy Joe loses and the President leads for 4 more years.  If you had a brain it wouldn't be able to process that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of who wins the point is that fatass lied about the virus. You clowns hear him admitting to it on tape yet you deny it.  There is something seriously wrong with your ability to think for yourself.
Click to expand...

wrong--you asswipes have no idea how to think for yourselves.  not unless prune face pill-osi tells you to jump, and like  a robot you will say how high


----------



## Asclepias

WTF19 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm wondering which Trumpster will be the first to claim that the voice on the tape is not Trump.  Any guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Moochelle does impressions and she has a deep voice.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Wanna be the first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many stupid Drumpfsters I cant make a solid pick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow if that isnt the pot calling the kettle black hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say anything about a pot. I said Drumpfsters are stupid and I cant really make a solid pick on who will be the first to claim its not Drumpfs voice.  Hell it may be Drumpf himself that will throw that out to see if it sticks with the rest of the bullshit he throws at the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I said for you to be calling us stupid is a big stretch given your skulls have nothing in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not a big stretch. Its a known fact you Drumpfsters are stupid gullible children led around by a carnival barker that you allow to lie to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And at least our carnival barker comes out and talks to us face to face and isn't eating Gerbers Strained peas for dinner wacko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you are a gullible child. Thats half the battle. I dont allow carnival barkers to lie to me no matter what they eat.  The facts are plain. Drumpf lied about the seriousness of the virus and stood around with his finger up his ass while tens of thousands of people died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and your asswipe demoncrats pissed and moaned and whined and then went to china town for a big bash...so sadly you missed that, or just didnt want to hear that about your commanding idiots...
Click to expand...

Not sure what prompted this gibberish you just posted but do you have anything to say on the fact that Drumpf is on tape saying he knew how serious the virus is?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


Except it was taped on February 7,2020


----------



## eddiew

WTF19 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm wondering which Trumpster will be the first to claim that the voice on the tape is not Trump.  Any guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Moochelle does impressions and she has a deep voice.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Wanna be the first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many stupid Drumpfsters I cant make a solid pick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow if that isnt the pot calling the kettle black hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say anything about a pot. I said Drumpfsters are stupid and I cant really make a solid pick on who will be the first to claim its not Drumpfs voice.  Hell it may be Drumpf himself that will throw that out to see if it sticks with the rest of the bullshit he throws at the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I said for you to be calling us stupid is a big stretch given your skulls have nothing in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not a big stretch. Its a known fact you Drumpfsters are stupid gullible children led around by a carnival barker that you allow to lie to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no barker needed.  its actually you and your pea brain.  you are putting all your faith into a bunch of criminals that you obviously dont see--fat hillary--treason w/the emails---BEIJING joe with the secret--law breaking investigation into a political opponent--BARRAG o for authorizing it,  these are all treasonist pieces of shit that did NOTHING but bad for AMERICA.  and you support these asswipes...that says alot about you---gullible s o b
Click to expand...

WTF are you talking about ? Only criminals around are Trump people  either indicted, in jail, or pardoned by the pos .Only reason he's still president  is because of his yellow cowardly senate and people like you with double digit IQ's


----------



## airplanemechanic

The problem with this is the context. 

Trump said that he downplays covid19 so as not to scare everyone. HE SAID THIS IN THE BEGINNING OF MARCH. Right after Fauci himself said he didn't think covid19 was that bad at the end of February.  Trump said at the end of march that this is bad, and over 100,000 people could die from it. They're just leaving that part out. 

In March Pelosi told everyone everything was fine and that they should visit Chinatown. Again, conveniently not mentioned by liberals.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Asclepias said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm wondering which Trumpster will be the first to claim that the voice on the tape is not Trump.  Any guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Moochelle does impressions and she has a deep voice.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Wanna be the first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many stupid Drumpfsters I cant make a solid pick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow if that isnt the pot calling the kettle black hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say anything about a pot. I said Drumpfsters are stupid and I cant really make a solid pick on who will be the first to claim its not Drumpfs voice.  Hell it may be Drumpf himself that will throw that out to see if it sticks with the rest of the bullshit he throws at the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I said for you to be calling us stupid is a big stretch given your skulls have nothing in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not a big stretch. Its a known fact you Drumpfsters are stupid gullible children led around by a carnival barker that you allow to lie to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And at least our carnival barker comes out and talks to us face to face and isn't eating Gerbers Strained peas for dinner wacko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you are a gullible child. Thats half the battle. I dont allow carnival barkers to lie to me no matter what they eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.....only thing I admit is you are going to be really upset when Sleepy Joe loses and the President leads for 4 more years.  If you had a brain it wouldn't be able to process that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of who wins the point is that fatass lied about the virus. You clowns hear him admitting to it on tape yet you deny it.  There is something seriously wrong with your ability to think for yourself.
Click to expand...

And what do you think you accomplish with your constant whining about the President lying?  Its pointless and plenty of people said and did a number of things that in retrospect they might have done differently.  Right now, the only thing I need to know is that for all the complaining and whining and slandering you libbers have done, then to have the chance to come up with a viable solution to correct all those issues, and to trot out this silly old nursing home patient?  Your actions are much worse than any lie the President may have told and you do not support the things our country stands for.


----------



## WTF19

jc456 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> “According to Bob Woodward”....
> 
> Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That why Bob Woodward taped the conversations, and has been releasing the tapes.
> 
> He knew people like you would make the "fake news" claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the tape merely has him saying he didn’t want to create a panic.
> 
> And it turns out his initial reaction to it was spot on, it’s not nearly as bad as everyone thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *" And it turns out his initial reaction to it was spot on "*
> 
> What a fucking retard you are.  His inital reaction got tens of thousand of people killed because he stood around with his finger up his ass since Nov.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney pure baloney.  Tens of thousands would fall under the purview of Killer Cuomo not the President doofus.....and dont forget NYs best buddy NJ.....combined they killed more citizens than most countries on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, pre existing conditions of people that were already dying!! that's what they got.  no validation of Wuhan death caused by Wuhan.  There's that.  Even the CDC says that.
> 
> All these demofks need to do is post the number of deaths in the same period of time in 2018 and 2019 to tell me Wuhan caused a spike.  that's all.  now wait, no one will post shit.  watch, see I know the hoax.
Click to expand...




Mac1958 said:


> Okay, I'm wondering which Trumpster will be the first to claim that the voice on the tape is not Trump.
> 
> Any guesses?


probably the idiot that claimed it is TRUMP--your president


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm wondering which Trumpster will be the first to claim that the voice on the tape is not Trump.  Any guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Moochelle does impressions and she has a deep voice.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Wanna be the first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many stupid Drumpfsters I cant make a solid pick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow if that isnt the pot calling the kettle black hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say anything about a pot. I said Drumpfsters are stupid and I cant really make a solid pick on who will be the first to claim its not Drumpfs voice.  Hell it may be Drumpf himself that will throw that out to see if it sticks with the rest of the bullshit he throws at the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I said for you to be calling us stupid is a big stretch given your skulls have nothing in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not a big stretch. Its a known fact you Drumpfsters are stupid gullible children led around by a carnival barker that you allow to lie to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no barker needed.  its actually you and your pea brain.  you are putting all your faith into a bunch of criminals that you obviously dont see--fat hillary--treason w/the emails---BEIJING joe with the secret--law breaking investigation into a political opponent--BARRAG o for authorizing it,  these are all treasonist pieces of shit that did NOTHING but bad for AMERICA.  and you support these asswipes...that says alot about you---gullible s o b
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF are you talking about ? Only criminals around are Trump people  either indicted, in jail, or pardoned by the pos .Only reason he's still president  is because of his yellow cowardly senate and people like you with double digit IQ's
Click to expand...

Actually, no, he is around because of 8 years of the Muslim in Chief and the fact that you goofs cannot come up with a candidate.


----------



## Asclepias

airplanemechanic said:


> The problem with this is the context.
> 
> Trump said that he downplays covid19 so as not to scare everyone. HE SAID THIS IN THE BEGINNING OF MARCH. Right after Fauci himself said he didn't think covid19 was that bad at the end of February.  Trump said at the end of march that this is bad, and over 100,000 people could die from it. They're just leaving that part out.
> 
> In March Pelosi told everyone everything was fine and that they should visit Chinatown. Again, conveniently not mentioned by liberals.


*" Trump said that he downplays covid19 so as not to scare everyone. HE SAID THIS IN THE BEGINNING OF MARCH. Right after Fauci himself said he didn't think covid19 was that bad at the end of February. Trump said at the end of march that this is bad, and over 100,000 people could die from it. They're just leaving that part out. "*


Well see the problem is that Drumpf knew in November how bad it was. The NCMI told him so but instead he pretended to believe China.


----------



## WTF19

eddiew said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm wondering which Trumpster will be the first to claim that the voice on the tape is not Trump.  Any guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Moochelle does impressions and she has a deep voice.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Wanna be the first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many stupid Drumpfsters I cant make a solid pick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow if that isnt the pot calling the kettle black hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say anything about a pot. I said Drumpfsters are stupid and I cant really make a solid pick on who will be the first to claim its not Drumpfs voice.  Hell it may be Drumpf himself that will throw that out to see if it sticks with the rest of the bullshit he throws at the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I said for you to be calling us stupid is a big stretch given your skulls have nothing in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not a big stretch. Its a known fact you Drumpfsters are stupid gullible children led around by a carnival barker that you allow to lie to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no barker needed.  its actually you and your pea brain.  you are putting all your faith into a bunch of criminals that you obviously dont see--fat hillary--treason w/the emails---BEIJING joe with the secret--law breaking investigation into a political opponent--BARRAG o for authorizing it,  these are all treasonist pieces of shit that did NOTHING but bad for AMERICA.  and you support these asswipes...that says alot about you---gullible s o b
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF are you talking about ? Only criminals around are Trump people  either indicted, in jail, or pardoned by the pos .Only reason he's still president  is because of his yellow cowardly senate and people like you with double digit IQ's
Click to expand...

i kind of figured one of you idiots would be in denial---sorry it wasnt what you wanted to hear...not


----------



## WTF19

Asclepias said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with this is the context.
> 
> Trump said that he downplays covid19 so as not to scare everyone. HE SAID THIS IN THE BEGINNING OF MARCH. Right after Fauci himself said he didn't think covid19 was that bad at the end of February.  Trump said at the end of march that this is bad, and over 100,000 people could die from it. They're just leaving that part out.
> 
> In March Pelosi told everyone everything was fine and that they should visit Chinatown. Again, conveniently not mentioned by liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> *" Trump said that he downplays covid19 so as not to scare everyone. HE SAID THIS IN THE BEGINNING OF MARCH. Right after Fauci himself said he didn't think covid19 was that bad at the end of February. Trump said at the end of march that this is bad, and over 100,000 people could die from it. They're just leaving that part out. "*
> 
> 
> Well see the problem is that Drumpf knew in November how bad it was. The NCMI told him so but instead he pretended to believe China.
Click to expand...

wheres your link


----------



## airplanemechanic

Asclepias said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with this is the context.
> 
> Trump said that he downplays covid19 so as not to scare everyone. HE SAID THIS IN THE BEGINNING OF MARCH. Right after Fauci himself said he didn't think covid19 was that bad at the end of February.  Trump said at the end of march that this is bad, and over 100,000 people could die from it. They're just leaving that part out.
> 
> In March Pelosi told everyone everything was fine and that they should visit Chinatown. Again, conveniently not mentioned by liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> *" Trump said that he downplays covid19 so as not to scare everyone. HE SAID THIS IN THE BEGINNING OF MARCH. Right after Fauci himself said he didn't think covid19 was that bad at the end of February. Trump said at the end of march that this is bad, and over 100,000 people could die from it. They're just leaving that part out. "*
> 
> 
> Well see the problem is that Drumpf knew in November how bad it was. The NCMI told him so but instead he pretended to believe China.
Click to expand...


He knew how bad it was 2 months before the first case was reported in the USA? Really? Got proof?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

WTF19 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath if you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fox or oan are the only REAL 2 journalistic stations...you watch the one sided biased bullshit stations.  thats why your mind hasnt grown..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a Qanon person ?  Yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im my own person.  i dont need anybodys help.
Click to expand...

Leftists always want to label.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Asclepias said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with this is the context.
> 
> Trump said that he downplays covid19 so as not to scare everyone. HE SAID THIS IN THE BEGINNING OF MARCH. Right after Fauci himself said he didn't think covid19 was that bad at the end of February.  Trump said at the end of march that this is bad, and over 100,000 people could die from it. They're just leaving that part out.
> 
> In March Pelosi told everyone everything was fine and that they should visit Chinatown. Again, conveniently not mentioned by liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> *" Trump said that he downplays covid19 so as not to scare everyone. HE SAID THIS IN THE BEGINNING OF MARCH. Right after Fauci himself said he didn't think covid19 was that bad at the end of February. Trump said at the end of march that this is bad, and over 100,000 people could die from it. They're just leaving that part out. "*
> 
> 
> Well see the problem is that Drumpf knew in November how bad it was. The NCMI told him so but instead he pretended to believe China.
Click to expand...

You keep repeating that same lie but it doesn’t make it any more true. LOL


----------



## Asclepias

WTF19 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with this is the context.
> 
> Trump said that he downplays covid19 so as not to scare everyone. HE SAID THIS IN THE BEGINNING OF MARCH. Right after Fauci himself said he didn't think covid19 was that bad at the end of February.  Trump said at the end of march that this is bad, and over 100,000 people could die from it. They're just leaving that part out.
> 
> In March Pelosi told everyone everything was fine and that they should visit Chinatown. Again, conveniently not mentioned by liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> *" Trump said that he downplays covid19 so as not to scare everyone. HE SAID THIS IN THE BEGINNING OF MARCH. Right after Fauci himself said he didn't think covid19 was that bad at the end of February. Trump said at the end of march that this is bad, and over 100,000 people could die from it. They're just leaving that part out. "*
> 
> 
> Well see the problem is that Drumpf knew in November how bad it was. The NCMI told him so but instead he pretended to believe China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wheres your link
Click to expand...

Right here retard.  Dont act like you have never seen it.









						Intelligence report warned of coronavirus crisis as early as November: Sources
					

"Analysts concluded it could be a cataclysmic event," a source said.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## eddiew

The POS's National Security adviser told him in Jan how deadly the disease was   His 4th adviser,  because the others knew he was a POS


----------



## airplanemechanic

Asclepias said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with this is the context.
> 
> Trump said that he downplays covid19 so as not to scare everyone. HE SAID THIS IN THE BEGINNING OF MARCH. Right after Fauci himself said he didn't think covid19 was that bad at the end of February.  Trump said at the end of march that this is bad, and over 100,000 people could die from it. They're just leaving that part out.
> 
> In March Pelosi told everyone everything was fine and that they should visit Chinatown. Again, conveniently not mentioned by liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> *" Trump said that he downplays covid19 so as not to scare everyone. HE SAID THIS IN THE BEGINNING OF MARCH. Right after Fauci himself said he didn't think covid19 was that bad at the end of February. Trump said at the end of march that this is bad, and over 100,000 people could die from it. They're just leaving that part out. "*
> 
> 
> Well see the problem is that Drumpf knew in November how bad it was. The NCMI told him so but instead he pretended to believe China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wheres your link
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right here retard.  Dont act like you have never seen it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intelligence report warned of coronavirus crisis as early as November: Sources
> 
> 
> "Analysts concluded it could be a cataclysmic event," a source said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
Click to expand...


I knew about this, from your source:

"It raised alarms because an out-of-control disease would pose a serious threat to U.S. forces in Asia -- forces that depend on the NCMI’s work."

It had do with our forces overseas, not with the pandemic at home. Nice try.


----------



## Care4all

kaz said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
Click to expand...

they didn't hype it!  Trump said so himself....

now you owe democrats, an apology! 

and an apology to all the family members of the needless dead that he caused through his dereliction of duty....


----------



## Rye Catcher

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
Click to expand...

 *LAUGH OUT LOUD*


----------



## eddiew

LOL  all republicans here that kiss trumps boots are ""Losers and Suckers""


----------



## Rye Catcher

Care4all said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they didn't hype it!  Trump said so himself....
> 
> now you owe democrats, an apology!
> 
> and an apology to all the family members of the needless dead that he caused through his dereliction of duty....
Click to expand...



*THANK YOU!  *


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.



Traitor. Criminal neglegence. The people that support this shit stain have rocks in their head.


----------



## Rye Catcher

eddiew said:


> LOL  all republicans here that kiss trumps boots are ""Losers and Suckers""



*TOTALLY AGREE*


----------



## excalibur

Nostra said:


> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.




In an article published in the NEJM on March 26, Fauci et al said it would be like a severe flu season.



			https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
		


So what was Trump supposed to do? Go against expert advice?

I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was following the expert scientific advice.


----------



## Asclepias

excalibur said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published in the NEJM onMarch 26, Fauci et al said it be like a severe flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
> 
> 
> 
> So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?
> 
> I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was folowing the expert scientific advice.
Click to expand...


*"So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?"*

It wouldnt be the first time. He went against the expert advice of his intel back in November.  

Fauci has repeatedly contradicted Drumpfs inaction and retarded advice like injecting Bleach.  Dont try to blame Fauci for Drumpfs incompetent fuckups.


----------



## meaner gene

Asclepias said:


> Well see the problem is that Drumpf knew in November how bad it was. The NCMI told him so but instead he pretended to believe China.


s
It's funny when they quote things that Fauci said, since Fauci had to get his news the same as most of the general public.  While Trump has 17 intelligence agencies finding out the truth of what is happening throughout the world.  

The WHO, or China can be lying their ass off, just like the Soviet Union used to do.  And our intelligence agencies are tasked to get the facts of what is happening, and not the propaganda being spread.


----------



## Manonthestreet

It’s now looking like the lockdowns may have been a huge mistake
					

Were lockdowns a mistake? To that nagging question, the answer increasingly seems to be yes. Certainly, they were a novelty. As novelist Lionel Shriver writes, “We’ve never before responded to a co…




					nypost.com


----------



## RodISHI

Mac1958 said:


> Hey, don't worry about that Chinese flu.  No big deal.  We've got it taken care of.  It's a hoax.
> 
> Go out, be with people, have fun, don't worry about spreading it, MAGA.
> 
> Fuckin' sociopath.


If you are afraid of living and in constantly in fear of dying and pursuing a normal life stay home, buy what you need online or have whatever delivered. Let everyone else who isn't as scared of living and dying when their time comes continue on with their life in pursuit of their own happiness. That is just to darn simple for you to grasp evidently.


----------



## Asclepias

meaner gene said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well see the problem is that Drumpf knew in November how bad it was. The NCMI told him so but instead he pretended to believe China.
> 
> 
> 
> s
> It's funny when they quote things that Fauci said, since Fauci had to get his news the same as most of the general public.  While Trump has 17 intelligence agencies finding out the truth of what is happening throughout the world.
> 
> The WHO, or China can be lying their ass off, just like the Soviet Union used to do.  And our intelligence agencies are tasked to get the facts of what is happening, and not the propaganda being spread.
Click to expand...

Bingo. Fauci was lied to just like every american.


----------



## meaner gene

excalibur said:


> I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was following the expert scientific advice.


Except Trumps public behavior, all in an attempt to "calm" the nation, was working against the interest of the country.  

If your kid is about to touch a hot stove, you tell him it's hot.


----------



## Mac1958

RodISHI said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't worry about that Chinese flu.  No big deal.  We've got it taken care of.  It's a hoax.
> 
> Go out, be with people, have fun, don't worry about spreading it, MAGA.
> 
> Fuckin' sociopath.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are afraid of living and in constantly in fear of dying and pursuing a normal life stay home, buy what you need online or have whatever delivered. Let everyone else who isn't as scared of living and dying when their time comes continue on with their life in pursuit of their own happiness. That is just to darn simple for you to grasp evidently.
Click to expand...

You don't mind that people no doubt spread the virus because they listened to him.

That is sociopathic, just like Trump.


----------



## excalibur

Asclepias said:


> *"So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?"*
> 
> It wouldnt be the first time. He went against the expert advice of his intel back in November.
> 
> Fauci has repeatedly contradicted Drumpfs inaction and retarded advice like injecting Bleach.  Dont try to blame Fauci for Drumpfs incompetent fuckups.




Fauci has repeatedly said that President Trump paid attention to scientific experts.

Here is the most recent time.


*“I didn’t get any sense that he was distorting anything. In my discussions with him, they were always straightforward about the concerns that we had,” Fauci said.*​









						Fauci responds to Woodward reporting on Trump: ‘I don’t recall that at all’
					

Dr. Anthony Fauci on Wednesday shot down journalist Bob Woodward’s reporting that he once said President Trump was “unfocused in meetings” and that “his sole purpose is to g…




					nypost.com


----------



## Asclepias

Manonthestreet said:


> It’s now looking like the lockdowns may have been a huge mistake
> 
> 
> Were lockdowns a mistake? To that nagging question, the answer increasingly seems to be yes. Certainly, they were a novelty. As novelist Lionel Shriver writes, “We’ve never before responded to a co…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


Yeah we already know some people just dont understand that viruses require hosts to infect.


----------



## Asclepias

excalibur said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?"*
> 
> It wouldnt be the first time. He went against the expert advice of his intel back in November.
> 
> Fauci has repeatedly contradicted Drumpfs inaction and retarded advice like injecting Bleach.  Dont try to blame Fauci for Drumpfs incompetent fuckups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fauci has repeatedly said that President Trump paid attention to scientific experts.
> 
> Here is the most recent time.
> 
> 
> *“I didn’t get any sense that he was distorting anything. In my discussions with him, they were always straightforward about the concerns that we had,” Fauci said.*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fauci responds to Woodward reporting on Trump: ‘I don’t recall that at all’
> 
> 
> Dr. Anthony Fauci on Wednesday shot down journalist Bob Woodward’s reporting that he once said President Trump was “unfocused in meetings” and that “his sole purpose is to g…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
Click to expand...



Was this before or after the news of the day that Drumpf already knew how dangerous the virus was?


----------



## eddiew

Save $30
Save the $30 book price; read a review ->

Bob Woodward book 'Rage:' Trump admits to concealing true threat of coronavirus


----------



## excalibur

meaner gene said:


> Except Trumps public behavior, all in an attempt to "calm" the nation, was working against the interest of the country.  ...




No, it was not. It is many Governors who failed and failed miserably. A POTUS has very limited authority to deal with this, whereas Governors and local authorities have massive powers to deal with it. 

In fact, Biden, who had several times said that he would issue a national mask mandate, has now walked that back as unconstitutional.


----------



## meaner gene

excalibur said:


> Fauci has repeatedly said that President Trump paid attention to scientific experts.
> 
> Here is the most recent time.
> 
> 
> *“I didn’t get any sense that he was distorting anything. In my discussions with him, they were always straightforward about the concerns that we had,” Fauci said.*​



This is like a game of Texas hold-em.  Except Trump through his intelligence agencies get to peak at everybodies hole card.

Trump was briefed on the facts.  Fauci had to get his information from the WHO, or from China.


----------



## Mac1958

Trump vs. Bob Woodward.  

What could go wrong?


----------



## Asclepias

Mac1958 said:


> Trump vs. Bob Woodward.
> 
> What could go wrong?


Drumpf vs Bob Woodward and audio tape.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Asclepias said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s now looking like the lockdowns may have been a huge mistake
> 
> 
> Were lockdowns a mistake? To that nagging question, the answer increasingly seems to be yes. Certainly, they were a novelty. As novelist Lionel Shriver writes, “We’ve never before responded to a co…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we already know some people just dont understand that viruses require hosts to infect.
Click to expand...

No shit.....but libs have constantly lied about its severity and impact and govts ability to control it.


----------



## excalibur

Asclepias said:


> Was this before or after the news of the day that he knew how dangerous the virus was?




The virus has only been really dangerous to people 65+, and especially to those 75+.

Andrew Cuomo, and several other Blue State Governors, sent tens-of-thousands to their deaths when they forced nursing homes to accept people with the Wuhan virus.

Less than 400 people under the age of 24 have died from the Wuhan virus.

And in all deaths, only 6% died from the virus alone, while the rest had an average of 2.6 comorbidities. Failure to protect the most vulnerable was a failure of a number of Governors.


----------



## Asclepias

excalibur said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was this before or after the news of the day that he knew how dangerous the virus was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The virus has only been dangerous to people 65+, and especially to those 75+.
> 
> Andrew Cuomo, and several other Blue State Governors, sent tens-of-thousands to their deaths when they forced nursing hones to accept people with the Wuhan virus.
> 
> Less than 400 people under the age of 24 have died from the Wuhan virus.
Click to expand...

*" The virus has only been dangerous to people 65+, and especially to those 75+. "*

So now youre going to go full retard and claim no one under 65 has died from the highly contagious virus?  Why dont you just cut to the chase and admit youre still down to carry Drumpfs nut sack?


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> Except Trumps public behavior, all in an attempt to "calm" the nation, was working against the interest of the country.  ...





excalibur said:


> No, it was not. It is many Governors who failed and failed miserably. A POTUS has very limited authority to deal with this, whereas Governors and local authorities have massive powers to deal with it.


Governors aren't privy to the presidential briefings.  They relied on how Trump publicly described the problem.   If the governors had access to the information that Trump had, they would have behaved completely differently.


----------



## Rye Catcher

excalibur said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published in the NEJM onMarch 26, Fauci et al said it be like a severe flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
> 
> 
> 
> So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?
> 
> I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was folowing the expert scientific advice.
Click to expand...


LOL, a real leader tells the truth.  Trump and The Truth are not even in the same Universe.  

A leader does not calm the nation by lying, FDR said it best in his first speech to the nation, March 4, 1933:  

*"So, first of all, let me assert my firm belief that the only thing we have to fear is...fear itself — nameless, unreasoning, unjustified terror which paralyzes needed efforts to convert retreat into advance. In every dark hour of our national life a leadership of frankness and of vigor has met with that understanding and support of the people themselves which is essential to victory. And I am convinced that you will again give that support to leadership in these critical days.

"I am prepared under my constitutional duty to recommend the measures that a stricken Nation in the midst of a stricken world may require. These measures, or such other measures as the Congress may build out of its experience and wisdom, I shall seek, within my constitutional authority, to bring to speedy adoption. But in the event that the Congress shall fail to take one of these two courses, and in the event that the national emergency is still critical, I shall not evade the clear course of duty that will then confront me. I shall ask the Congress for the one remaining instrument to meet the crisis — broad Executive power to wage a war against the emergency, as great as the power that would be given to me if we were in fact invaded by a foreign foe."

LEADERSHIP  ^^^ *


----------



## meaner gene

excalibur said:


> In fact, Biden, who had several times said that he would issue a national mask mandate, has now walked that back as unconstitutional.



I believe Biden talked about a national mask mandate, the same way as there is a federal speed limit.


----------



## Asclepias

Manonthestreet said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s now looking like the lockdowns may have been a huge mistake
> 
> 
> Were lockdowns a mistake? To that nagging question, the answer increasingly seems to be yes. Certainly, they were a novelty. As novelist Lionel Shriver writes, “We’ve never before responded to a co…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we already know some people just dont understand that viruses require hosts to infect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit.....but libs have constantly lied about its severity and impact and govts ability to control it.
Click to expand...

Yeah but if you dont get near other people you can't catch it or infect anyone else. Not sure how something so simply to understand goes over your head that easily.


----------



## excalibur

meaner gene said:


> This is like a game of Texas hold-em.  Except Trump through his intelligence agencies get to peak at everybodies hole card.
> 
> Trump was briefed on the facts.  Fauci had to get his information from the WHO, or from China.




Yeah, not really. The CIA et al aren't Doctors. The same crowd that gave us WMD's.


----------



## Asclepias

excalibur said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is like a game of Texas hold-em.  Except Trump through his intelligence agencies get to peak at everybodies hole card.
> 
> Trump was briefed on the facts.  Fauci had to get his information from the WHO, or from China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, not really. The CIA et al aren't Doctors. The same crowd that gave us WMD's.
Click to expand...

It wasnt the CIA dipshit. It was the  NCMI.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Asclepias said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s now looking like the lockdowns may have been a huge mistake
> 
> 
> Were lockdowns a mistake? To that nagging question, the answer increasingly seems to be yes. Certainly, they were a novelty. As novelist Lionel Shriver writes, “We’ve never before responded to a co…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we already know some people just dont understand that viruses require hosts to infect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit.....but libs have constantly lied about its severity and impact and govts ability to control it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but if you dont get near other people you can't catch it or infect anyone else. Not sure how something so simply to understand goes over your head that easily.
Click to expand...

All you have accomplished is extend time it takes to run its course. Haven't saved anyone.


----------



## excalibur

meaner gene said:


> I believe Biden talked about a national mask mandate, the same way as there is a federal speed limit.




Biden has walked it back as unconstitutional.

The feds got away with a speed limit mandate only because they gave federal funds to state highway systems.

It was also enacted as statutory law, not the whim of a POTUS.


----------



## RodISHI

Mac1958 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't worry about that Chinese flu.  No big deal.  We've got it taken care of.  It's a hoax.
> 
> Go out, be with people, have fun, don't worry about spreading it, MAGA.
> 
> Fuckin' sociopath.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are afraid of living and in constantly in fear of dying and pursuing a normal life stay home, buy what you need online or have whatever delivered. Let everyone else who isn't as scared of living and dying when their time comes continue on with their life in pursuit of their own happiness. That is just to darn simple for you to grasp evidently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't mind that people no doubt spread the virus because they listened to him.
> 
> That is sociopathic, just like Trump.
Click to expand...

People cannot spread what they do not have. Your fear mongering and name calling accusations get you no where with me as they merely show what an ignorant asshat you are trying to control other peoples lives like they owe that to you. If you are scared stay the fuck home. If you think you are immune compromised stay home. It just doesn't get any more simple than that. Only a true psychopath would call another using common sense a sociopath.


----------



## excalibur

Asclepias said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt the CIA dipshit. It was the  NCMI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are part of DIA. The same types that gave us WMD's
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Manonthestreet

Manonthestreet said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s now looking like the lockdowns may have been a huge mistake
> 
> 
> Were lockdowns a mistake? To that nagging question, the answer increasingly seems to be yes. Certainly, they were a novelty. As novelist Lionel Shriver writes, “We’ve never before responded to a co…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we already know some people just dont understand that viruses require hosts to infect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit.....but libs have constantly lied about its severity and impact and govts ability to control it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but if you dont get near other people you can't catch it or infect anyone else. Not sure how something so simply to understand goes over your head that easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you have accomplished is extend time it takes to run its course. Haven't saved anyone.
Click to expand...

Ya have bankrupted tons of buiness' and individuals for no gain....hell of job


----------



## Mac1958

RodISHI said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't worry about that Chinese flu.  No big deal.  We've got it taken care of.  It's a hoax.
> 
> Go out, be with people, have fun, don't worry about spreading it, MAGA.
> 
> Fuckin' sociopath.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are afraid of living and in constantly in fear of dying and pursuing a normal life stay home, buy what you need online or have whatever delivered. Let everyone else who isn't as scared of living and dying when their time comes continue on with their life in pursuit of their own happiness. That is just to darn simple for you to grasp evidently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't mind that people no doubt spread the virus because they listened to him.
> 
> That is sociopathic, just like Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People cannot spread what they do not have. Your fear mongering and name calling accusations get you no where with me as they merely show what an ignorant asshat you are trying to control other peoples lives like they owe that to you. If you are scared stay the fuck home. If you think you are immune compromised stay home. It just doesn't get any more simple than that. Only a true psychopath would call another using common sense a sociopath.
Click to expand...

I don't know if you're ignorant or lying.

But it's all coming out now, as we speak.  Trump ADMITS he knew, and looking back at WHAT HE SAYING THEN, he was lying to us.

You can't change that with your spin.


----------



## meaner gene

Asclepias said:


> Yeah but if you dont get near other people you can't catch it or infect anyone else. Not sure how something so simply to understand goes over your head that easily.


Except that you're wrong.  This is no different than the chef in the kitchen with hepatitis preparing food. 
You go nowhere near him.  So you think you can't catch it.

This virus lives for hours in the air, and for days on surfaces.   If you get onto an empty elevator, you're far from safe.  You're exposed to what the people on there before had.


----------



## Asclepias

Manonthestreet said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s now looking like the lockdowns may have been a huge mistake
> 
> 
> Were lockdowns a mistake? To that nagging question, the answer increasingly seems to be yes. Certainly, they were a novelty. As novelist Lionel Shriver writes, “We’ve never before responded to a co…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we already know some people just dont understand that viruses require hosts to infect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit.....but libs have constantly lied about its severity and impact and govts ability to control it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but if you dont get near other people you can't catch it or infect anyone else. Not sure how something so simply to understand goes over your head that easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you have accomplished is extend time it takes to run its course. Haven't saved anyone.
Click to expand...

So youre claim is that the virus can live unassisted and indefinitely without a host?  I'm guessing you have zero medical knowledge?


----------



## excalibur

Asclepias said:


> It wasnt the CIA dipshit. It was the  NCMI.




It is part of the DIA, which in turn is part of the DoD. The same types that gave us WMD's.


----------



## BWK

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


Nope! Nothing left. He's killing us, and he admitted he knows it; Trump admits to downplaying coronavirus threat in new Bob Woodward book


----------



## Manonthestreet

Asclepias said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s now looking like the lockdowns may have been a huge mistake
> 
> 
> Were lockdowns a mistake? To that nagging question, the answer increasingly seems to be yes. Certainly, they were a novelty. As novelist Lionel Shriver writes, “We’ve never before responded to a co…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we already know some people just dont understand that viruses require hosts to infect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit.....but libs have constantly lied about its severity and impact and govts ability to control it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but if you dont get near other people you can't catch it or infect anyone else. Not sure how something so simply to understand goes over your head that easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you have accomplished is extend time it takes to run its course. Haven't saved anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So youre claim is that the virus can live unassisted and indefinitely without a host?  I'm guessing you have zero medical knowledge?
Click to expand...

Which of course I didn't say. Travels farther than they said. Only way you could have stopped it dead is lock everyone in their house....and even that probably wouldn't have done it


----------



## Asclepias

meaner gene said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but if you dont get near other people you can't catch it or infect anyone else. Not sure how something so simply to understand goes over your head that easily.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that you're wrong.  This is no different than the chef in the kitchen with hepatitis preparing food.
> You go nowhere near him.  So you think you can't catch it.
> 
> This virus lives for hours in the air, and for days on surfaces.   If you get onto an empty elevator, you're far from safe.  You're exposed to what the people on there before had.
Click to expand...

Yeah I left all that out.  However, if we are cleaning surfaces, social distancing, and masking we drastically drop the ability for the virus to infect people vs letting everyone catch it and hoping for herd immunity.


----------



## BWK

airplanemechanic said:


> Another anti-Trump TDS book.
> 
> Yawn.


Just look at how unbelievably defeated you are.


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> Trump was briefed on the facts.  Fauci had to get his information from the WHO, or from China.





excalibur said:


> Yeah, not really. The CIA et al aren't Doctors. The same crowd that gave us WMD's.


As  I said many times.  The NSA was listening in on every conversation traveling between Wuhan and Beijing.  That's what they do.  They sucked up internet traffic, intercepted e-mai;ls and any signal intelligence.

They had spy satellites flying over China, taking pictures of how many ambulances, and body bags were in Wuhan.  They counted the people or lack of people on the streets.  The change in power consumption between factories and homes.

They knew what was happening n China, and they told Trump.


----------



## BWK

BluesLegend said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
Click to expand...

Negative! He put a ban on China and later put one on Europe. How fucking stupid is that?


----------



## Asclepias

Manonthestreet said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s now looking like the lockdowns may have been a huge mistake
> 
> 
> Were lockdowns a mistake? To that nagging question, the answer increasingly seems to be yes. Certainly, they were a novelty. As novelist Lionel Shriver writes, “We’ve never before responded to a co…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we already know some people just dont understand that viruses require hosts to infect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit.....but libs have constantly lied about its severity and impact and govts ability to control it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but if you dont get near other people you can't catch it or infect anyone else. Not sure how something so simply to understand goes over your head that easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you have accomplished is extend time it takes to run its course. Haven't saved anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So youre claim is that the virus can live unassisted and indefinitely without a host?  I'm guessing you have zero medical knowledge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which of course I didn't say. Travels farther than they said. Only way you could have stopped it dead is lock everyone in their house....and even that probably wouldn't have done it
Click to expand...

Well this is what you said.

*"All you have accomplished is extend time it takes to run its course. Haven't saved anyone. "*

So again are you claiming that letting the virus run rampant is better than taking measures to stop the spread and let the virus die out?


----------



## Asclepias

BWK said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negative! He put a ban on China and later put one on Europe. How fucking stupid is that?
Click to expand...

Actually he didnt even really put a ban on China. He just banned Chinese nationals. Everyone else coming from China was allowed to come into the US.


----------



## BWK

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was briefed on the facts.  Fauci had to get his information from the WHO, or from China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, not really. The CIA et al aren't Doctors. The same crowd that gave us WMD's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As  I said many times.  The NSA was listening in on every conversation traveling between Wuhan and Beijing.  That's what they do.  They sucked up internet traffic, intercepted e-mai;ls and any signal intelligence.
> 
> They had spy satellites flying over China, taking pictures of how many ambulances, and body bags were in Wuhan.  They counted the people or lack of people on the streets.  The change in power consumption between factories and homes.
> 
> They knew what was happening n China, and they told Trump.
Click to expand...

And Trump couldn't give two shits about it either. Now 190,000 are dead because of him.


----------



## RodISHI

Mac1958 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't worry about that Chinese flu.  No big deal.  We've got it taken care of.  It's a hoax.
> 
> Go out, be with people, have fun, don't worry about spreading it, MAGA.
> 
> Fuckin' sociopath.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are afraid of living and in constantly in fear of dying and pursuing a normal life stay home, buy what you need online or have whatever delivered. Let everyone else who isn't as scared of living and dying when their time comes continue on with their life in pursuit of their own happiness. That is just to darn simple for you to grasp evidently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't mind that people no doubt spread the virus because they listened to him.
> 
> That is sociopathic, just like Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People cannot spread what they do not have. Your fear mongering and name calling accusations get you no where with me as they merely show what an ignorant asshat you are trying to control other peoples lives like they owe that to you. If you are scared stay the fuck home. If you think you are immune compromised stay home. It just doesn't get any more simple than that. Only a true psychopath would call another using common sense a sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if you're ignorant or lying.
> 
> But it's all coming out now, as we speak.  Trump ADMITS he knew, and looking back at WHAT HE SAYING THEN, he was lying to us.
> 
> You can't change that with your spin.
Click to expand...

The president is just like any other human in a position of authority that depends on others for accurate information. He shared what information he was getting at the time. That doesn't make him a liar as you claim but you calling him one because he shared what he knew as he learned it from others that were supposed to be the experts does just show your true colors as an insatiable prick with ears; and "you can't change that with your spin"


----------



## Asclepias

excalibur said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt the CIA dipshit. It was the  NCMI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is part of the DIA, which in turn is part of the DoD. The same types that gave us WMD's.
Click to expand...

You just said it was part of the CIA. Are you sure you know what youre talking about this time?


----------



## BWK

Asclepias said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negative! He put a ban on China and later put one on Europe. How fucking stupid is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he didnt even really put a ban on China. He just banned Chinese nationals. Everyone else coming from China was allowed to come into the US.
Click to expand...

Exactly! It was a joke. In the mean time, It's also coming in the back door from Europe, while he isn't giving a shit. He's a murderer and he knows it.


----------



## Asclepias

RodISHI said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't worry about that Chinese flu.  No big deal.  We've got it taken care of.  It's a hoax.
> 
> Go out, be with people, have fun, don't worry about spreading it, MAGA.
> 
> Fuckin' sociopath.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are afraid of living and in constantly in fear of dying and pursuing a normal life stay home, buy what you need online or have whatever delivered. Let everyone else who isn't as scared of living and dying when their time comes continue on with their life in pursuit of their own happiness. That is just to darn simple for you to grasp evidently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't mind that people no doubt spread the virus because they listened to him.
> 
> That is sociopathic, just like Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People cannot spread what they do not have. Your fear mongering and name calling accusations get you no where with me as they merely show what an ignorant asshat you are trying to control other peoples lives like they owe that to you. If you are scared stay the fuck home. If you think you are immune compromised stay home. It just doesn't get any more simple than that. Only a true psychopath would call another using common sense a sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if you're ignorant or lying.
> 
> But it's all coming out now, as we speak.  Trump ADMITS he knew, and looking back at WHAT HE SAYING THEN, he was lying to us.
> 
> You can't change that with your spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president is just like any other human in a position of authority that depends on others for accurate information. He shared what information he was getting at the time. That doesn't make him a liar as you claim but you calling him one because he shared what he knew as he learned it from others that were supposed to be the experts does just show your true colors as an insatiable prick with ears; and "you can't change that with your spin"
Click to expand...

No. the fatass is a incompetent fuckup and liar that knew in Nov that the virus was highly contagious.


----------



## Mac1958

RodISHI said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't worry about that Chinese flu.  No big deal.  We've got it taken care of.  It's a hoax.
> 
> Go out, be with people, have fun, don't worry about spreading it, MAGA.
> 
> Fuckin' sociopath.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are afraid of living and in constantly in fear of dying and pursuing a normal life stay home, buy what you need online or have whatever delivered. Let everyone else who isn't as scared of living and dying when their time comes continue on with their life in pursuit of their own happiness. That is just to darn simple for you to grasp evidently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't mind that people no doubt spread the virus because they listened to him.
> 
> That is sociopathic, just like Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People cannot spread what they do not have. Your fear mongering and name calling accusations get you no where with me as they merely show what an ignorant asshat you are trying to control other peoples lives like they owe that to you. If you are scared stay the fuck home. If you think you are immune compromised stay home. It just doesn't get any more simple than that. Only a true psychopath would call another using common sense a sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if you're ignorant or lying.
> 
> But it's all coming out now, as we speak.  Trump ADMITS he knew, and looking back at WHAT HE SAYING THEN, he was lying to us.
> 
> You can't change that with your spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president is just like any other human in a position of authority that depends on others for accurate information. He shared what information he was getting at the time. That doesn't make him a liar as you claim but you calling him one because he shared what he knew as he learned it from others that were supposed to be the experts does just show your true colors as an insatiable prick with ears; and "you can't change that with your spin"
Click to expand...

You sycophants own this.  Enjoy.  Your hero.


----------



## meaner gene

excalibur said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt the CIA dipshit. It was the  NCMI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is part of the DIA, which in turn is part of the DoD. The same types that gave us WMD's.
Click to expand...


It was Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld, and the new american group that gave the CIA the "curveball" information.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rye Catcher said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *LAUGH OUT LOUD*
Click to expand...

Bold is stuck. Trump 2020


----------



## Mac1958

Asclepias said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't worry about that Chinese flu.  No big deal.  We've got it taken care of.  It's a hoax.
> 
> Go out, be with people, have fun, don't worry about spreading it, MAGA.
> 
> Fuckin' sociopath.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are afraid of living and in constantly in fear of dying and pursuing a normal life stay home, buy what you need online or have whatever delivered. Let everyone else who isn't as scared of living and dying when their time comes continue on with their life in pursuit of their own happiness. That is just to darn simple for you to grasp evidently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't mind that people no doubt spread the virus because they listened to him.
> 
> That is sociopathic, just like Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People cannot spread what they do not have. Your fear mongering and name calling accusations get you no where with me as they merely show what an ignorant asshat you are trying to control other peoples lives like they owe that to you. If you are scared stay the fuck home. If you think you are immune compromised stay home. It just doesn't get any more simple than that. Only a true psychopath would call another using common sense a sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if you're ignorant or lying.
> 
> But it's all coming out now, as we speak.  Trump ADMITS he knew, and looking back at WHAT HE SAYING THEN, he was lying to us.
> 
> You can't change that with your spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president is just like any other human in a position of authority that depends on others for accurate information. He shared what information he was getting at the time. That doesn't make him a liar as you claim but you calling him one because he shared what he knew as he learned it from others that were supposed to be the experts does just show your true colors as an insatiable prick with ears; and "you can't change that with your spin"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. the fatass is a incompetent fuckup and liar that knew in Nov that the virus was highly contagious.
Click to expand...

And his sheep are literally culpable, as they followed him and no doubt spread the virus.

They're complicit in this.


----------



## BWK

RodISHI said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't worry about that Chinese flu.  No big deal.  We've got it taken care of.  It's a hoax.
> 
> Go out, be with people, have fun, don't worry about spreading it, MAGA.
> 
> Fuckin' sociopath.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are afraid of living and in constantly in fear of dying and pursuing a normal life stay home, buy what you need online or have whatever delivered. Let everyone else who isn't as scared of living and dying when their time comes continue on with their life in pursuit of their own happiness. That is just to darn simple for you to grasp evidently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't mind that people no doubt spread the virus because they listened to him.
> 
> That is sociopathic, just like Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People cannot spread what they do not have. Your fear mongering and name calling accusations get you no where with me as they merely show what an ignorant asshat you are trying to control other peoples lives like they owe that to you. If you are scared stay the fuck home. If you think you are immune compromised stay home. It just doesn't get any more simple than that. Only a true psychopath would call another using common sense a sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if you're ignorant or lying.
> 
> But it's all coming out now, as we speak.  Trump ADMITS he knew, and looking back at WHAT HE SAYING THEN, he was lying to us.
> 
> You can't change that with your spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president is just like any other human in a position of authority that depends on others for accurate information. He shared what information he was getting at the time. That doesn't make him a liar as you claim but you calling him one because he shared what he knew as he learned it from others that were supposed to be the experts does just show your true colors as an insatiable prick with ears; and "you can't change that with your spin"
Click to expand...

Are you high on drugs? Can you not see/hear the contradictions in his speech and interview? Trump admits to downplaying coronavirus threat in new Bob Woodward book  He was totally lying to the American people. What he said to Woodward was exactly the opposite of what he said on the podium. What is wrong with you people?


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *LAUGH OUT LOUD*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bold is stuck. Trump 2020
Click to expand...

Voting for a murderer. Knock yourself out.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

‘The book, using Trump's own words, depicts a President who has betrayed the public trust and the most fundamental responsibilities of his office. In "Rage," Trump says the job of a president is "to keep our country safe." But in early February, Trump told Woodward he knew how deadly the virus was, and in March, admitted he kept that knowledge hidden from the public.’ _ibid_

That anyone could still support and vote for Trump after reading this is as bizarre as it is reprehensible.


----------



## BWK

Asclepias said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt the CIA dipshit. It was the  NCMI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is part of the DIA, which in turn is part of the DoD. The same types that gave us WMD's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just said it was part of the CIA. Are you sure you know what youre talking about this time?
Click to expand...

He hasn't got a clue.


----------



## BWK

jbrownson0831 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. John Bolton (no friend of Trump) said that is not what happened. Next....
> 
> He said it about McCain not about soldiers who died in world wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong topic.  This isn't about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right this is about wacko TDS and a crotchety old reporter who misses the limelight.
Click to expand...

Running from the debate like a coward are we?


----------



## RodISHI

Asclepias said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't worry about that Chinese flu.  No big deal.  We've got it taken care of.  It's a hoax.
> 
> Go out, be with people, have fun, don't worry about spreading it, MAGA.
> 
> Fuckin' sociopath.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are afraid of living and in constantly in fear of dying and pursuing a normal life stay home, buy what you need online or have whatever delivered. Let everyone else who isn't as scared of living and dying when their time comes continue on with their life in pursuit of their own happiness. That is just to darn simple for you to grasp evidently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't mind that people no doubt spread the virus because they listened to him.
> 
> That is sociopathic, just like Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People cannot spread what they do not have. Your fear mongering and name calling accusations get you no where with me as they merely show what an ignorant asshat you are trying to control other peoples lives like they owe that to you. If you are scared stay the fuck home. If you think you are immune compromised stay home. It just doesn't get any more simple than that. Only a true psychopath would call another using common sense a sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if you're ignorant or lying.
> 
> But it's all coming out now, as we speak.  Trump ADMITS he knew, and looking back at WHAT HE SAYING THEN, he was lying to us.
> 
> You can't change that with your spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president is just like any other human in a position of authority that depends on others for accurate information. He shared what information he was getting at the time. That doesn't make him a liar as you claim but you calling him one because he shared what he knew as he learned it from others that were supposed to be the experts does just show your true colors as an insatiable prick with ears; and "you can't change that with your spin"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. the fatass is a incompetent fuckup and liar that knew in Nov that the virus was highly contagious.
Click to expand...

All you and Mac58 have are slanderous lil pet names for anyone that doesn't agree with your bullshit. That is why I generally ignore both of you and the crap you both push.



Mac1958 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't worry about that Chinese flu.  No big deal.  We've got it taken care of.  It's a hoax.
> 
> Go out, be with people, have fun, don't worry about spreading it, MAGA.
> 
> Fuckin' sociopath.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are afraid of living and in constantly in fear of dying and pursuing a normal life stay home, buy what you need online or have whatever delivered. Let everyone else who isn't as scared of living and dying when their time comes continue on with their life in pursuit of their own happiness. That is just to darn simple for you to grasp evidently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't mind that people no doubt spread the virus because they listened to him.
> 
> That is sociopathic, just like Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People cannot spread what they do not have. Your fear mongering and name calling accusations get you no where with me as they merely show what an ignorant asshat you are trying to control other peoples lives like they owe that to you. If you are scared stay the fuck home. If you think you are immune compromised stay home. It just doesn't get any more simple than that. Only a true psychopath would call another using common sense a sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if you're ignorant or lying.
> 
> But it's all coming out now, as we speak.  Trump ADMITS he knew, and looking back at WHAT HE SAYING THEN, he was lying to us.
> 
> You can't change that with your spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president is just like any other human in a position of authority that depends on others for accurate information. He shared what information he was getting at the time. That doesn't make him a liar as you claim but you calling him one because he shared what he knew as he learned it from others that were supposed to be the experts does just show your true colors as an insatiable prick with ears; and "you can't change that with your spin"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sycophants own this.  Enjoy.  Your hero.
Click to expand...

You must have a very creative mind. All I have ever had is one hero in my life and that hero is my very own husband.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

RodISHI said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't worry about that Chinese flu.  No big deal.  We've got it taken care of.  It's a hoax.
> 
> Go out, be with people, have fun, don't worry about spreading it, MAGA.
> 
> Fuckin' sociopath.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are afraid of living and in constantly in fear of dying and pursuing a normal life stay home, buy what you need online or have whatever delivered. Let everyone else who isn't as scared of living and dying when their time comes continue on with their life in pursuit of their own happiness. That is just to darn simple for you to grasp evidently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't mind that people no doubt spread the virus because they listened to him.
> 
> That is sociopathic, just like Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People cannot spread what they do not have. Your fear mongering and name calling accusations get you no where with me as they merely show what an ignorant asshat you are trying to control other peoples lives like they owe that to you. If you are scared stay the fuck home. If you think you are immune compromised stay home. It just doesn't get any more simple than that. Only a true psychopath would call another using common sense a sociopath.
Click to expand...

…and the reprehensible right tries to spin.


----------



## BWK

Not2BSubjugated said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> He also formed a taskforce and implemented a travel ban weeks before the first confirmed case, while the democrats called him a xenophobe and warned us that this flu across the pacific was just a distraction from impeachment.
> 
> Even if I agreed with your take on Trump's performance, why would I vote for the people who thought he was OVER reacting?
Click to expand...

So, you'd rather vote for a liar then.


----------



## The Banker

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
Click to expand...

100% true!!!  You lose again like always.  YOU ARE A TOTAL SHEEP.


He is on tape:
In early February, Trump told Woodward he knew how deadly the virus was, and in March, admitted he kept that knowledge hidden from the public.










						'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
					

President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...




					www.cnn.com


----------



## BWK

RodISHI said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't worry about that Chinese flu.  No big deal.  We've got it taken care of.  It's a hoax.
> 
> Go out, be with people, have fun, don't worry about spreading it, MAGA.
> 
> Fuckin' sociopath.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are afraid of living and in constantly in fear of dying and pursuing a normal life stay home, buy what you need online or have whatever delivered. Let everyone else who isn't as scared of living and dying when their time comes continue on with their life in pursuit of their own happiness. That is just to darn simple for you to grasp evidently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't mind that people no doubt spread the virus because they listened to him.
> 
> That is sociopathic, just like Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People cannot spread what they do not have. Your fear mongering and name calling accusations get you no where with me as they merely show what an ignorant asshat you are trying to control other peoples lives like they owe that to you. If you are scared stay the fuck home. If you think you are immune compromised stay home. It just doesn't get any more simple than that. Only a true psychopath would call another using common sense a sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if you're ignorant or lying.
> 
> But it's all coming out now, as we speak.  Trump ADMITS he knew, and looking back at WHAT HE SAYING THEN, he was lying to us.
> 
> You can't change that with your spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president is just like any other human in a position of authority that depends on others for accurate information. He shared what information he was getting at the time. That doesn't make him a liar as you claim but you calling him one because he shared what he knew as he learned it from others that were supposed to be the experts does just show your true colors as an insatiable prick with ears; and "you can't change that with your spin"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. the fatass is a incompetent fuckup and liar that knew in Nov that the virus was highly contagious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you and Mac58 have are slanderous lil pet names for anyone that doesn't agree with your bullshit. That is why I generally ignore both of you and the crap you both push.
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't worry about that Chinese flu.  No big deal.  We've got it taken care of.  It's a hoax.
> 
> Go out, be with people, have fun, don't worry about spreading it, MAGA.
> 
> Fuckin' sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are afraid of living and in constantly in fear of dying and pursuing a normal life stay home, buy what you need online or have whatever delivered. Let everyone else who isn't as scared of living and dying when their time comes continue on with their life in pursuit of their own happiness. That is just to darn simple for you to grasp evidently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't mind that people no doubt spread the virus because they listened to him.
> 
> That is sociopathic, just like Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People cannot spread what they do not have. Your fear mongering and name calling accusations get you no where with me as they merely show what an ignorant asshat you are trying to control other peoples lives like they owe that to you. If you are scared stay the fuck home. If you think you are immune compromised stay home. It just doesn't get any more simple than that. Only a true psychopath would call another using common sense a sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if you're ignorant or lying.
> 
> But it's all coming out now, as we speak.  Trump ADMITS he knew, and looking back at WHAT HE SAYING THEN, he was lying to us.
> 
> You can't change that with your spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president is just like any other human in a position of authority that depends on others for accurate information. He shared what information he was getting at the time. That doesn't make him a liar as you claim but you calling him one because he shared what he knew as he learned it from others that were supposed to be the experts does just show your true colors as an insatiable prick with ears; and "you can't change that with your spin"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sycophants own this.  Enjoy.  Your hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have a very creative mind. All I have ever had is one hero in my life and that hero is my very own husband.
Click to expand...

The evidence is on audio and video, where Trump was setting us up with his lies, and now, 190,000 people are dead.


----------



## RodISHI

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't worry about that Chinese flu.  No big deal.  We've got it taken care of.  It's a hoax.
> 
> Go out, be with people, have fun, don't worry about spreading it, MAGA.
> 
> Fuckin' sociopath.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are afraid of living and in constantly in fear of dying and pursuing a normal life stay home, buy what you need online or have whatever delivered. Let everyone else who isn't as scared of living and dying when their time comes continue on with their life in pursuit of their own happiness. That is just to darn simple for you to grasp evidently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't mind that people no doubt spread the virus because they listened to him.
> 
> That is sociopathic, just like Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People cannot spread what they do not have. Your fear mongering and name calling accusations get you no where with me as they merely show what an ignorant asshat you are trying to control other peoples lives like they owe that to you. If you are scared stay the fuck home. If you think you are immune compromised stay home. It just doesn't get any more simple than that. Only a true psychopath would call another using common sense a sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> …and the reprehensible right tries to spin.
Click to expand...

No, that is what you and yours do slick.


----------



## The Banker

AzogtheDefiler said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are tapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Play em....let's hear it. There were also so called tapes where he used the "N" word. Oh wait. That was fake news.
Click to expand...

You're the dumbest person on this board.  You look really stupid right now.

You care more about the GOP party than the country.  You are a total sheep.


----------



## Mac1958

The Banker said:


> He is on tape: In early February, Trump told Woodward he knew how deadly the virus was, and in March, admitted he kept that knowledge hidden from the public.


They literally don't care.  Like their hero, they have no humanity.


----------



## BWK

bendog said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
Click to expand...

His economy sucks, because it was never his economy to begin with. He was riding on Obama's recovery package that lowered the unemployment numbers, but never raised wages.


----------



## BWK

Mac1958 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is on tape: In early February, Trump told Woodward he knew how deadly the virus was, and in March, admitted he kept that knowledge hidden from the public.
> 
> 
> 
> They literally don't care.  Like their hero, they have no humanity.
Click to expand...

It truly is a cult, who are the bulk of his base.


----------



## Care4all

Manonthestreet said:


> It’s now looking like the lockdowns may have been a huge mistake
> 
> 
> Were lockdowns a mistake? To that nagging question, the answer increasingly seems to be yes. Certainly, they were a novelty. As novelist Lionel Shriver writes, “We’ve never before responded to a co…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


 just the opposite! 








						Earlier coronavirus lockdown 'could have saved 36,000 lives'
					

As study estimates death toll if lockdown began a week earlier, President Trump says 'I was so early'.



					www.bbc.com
				












						U.S. Could Have Saved 36,000 Lives If Social Distancing Started 1 Week Earlier: Study
					

The analysis from Columbia University focused on the period from March 15 to May 3, when states and counties implemented "measures enforcing social distancing and restricting individual contact."




					www.npr.org
				












						Differential Effects of Intervention Timing on COVID-19 Spread in the United States
					

Assessing the effects of early non-pharmaceutical interventions[1][1]-[5][2] on COVID-19 spread in the United States is crucial for understanding and planning future control measures to combat the ongoing pandemic[6][3]-[10][4]. Here we use county-level observations of reported infections and...




					www.medrxiv.org


----------



## harmonica

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


..he didn't lie ---you people have had TDS since 2016 and make crap up about anything


----------



## Mac1958

BWK said:


> It truly is a cult, who are the bulk of his base.


It's so damn close.  Group pathology, a throwback to the 30s and 40s.

I'm sitting here, wondering if I'm surprised. Up until this, I'd say nothing surprises me any more.  Not sure.


----------



## RodISHI

The Democrat Party theme song as it implodes;
Ozzy's official video for the song "*Dreamer*" taken from the '*Memoirs of a Madman*'


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> WTF are you talking about ? Only criminals around are Trump people either indicted, in jail, or pardoned by the pos .Only reason he's still president is because of his yellow cowardly senate and people like you with double digit IQ's


Ahhhhh, a TDS Belch


----------



## harmonica

BWK said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is on tape: In early February, Trump told Woodward he knew how deadly the virus was, and in March, admitted he kept that knowledge hidden from the public.
> 
> 
> 
> They literally don't care.  Like their hero, they have no humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It truly is a cult, who are the bulk of his base.
Click to expand...

...what's wrong with that??!!!??  you people are just pissed he won in 2016 = TDS
..I wouldn't care if he murdered someone


----------



## Mac1958

harmonica said:


> ..I wouldn't care if he murdered someone


And there it is.


----------



## harmonica

Mac1958 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..I wouldn't care if he murdered someone
> 
> 
> 
> And there it is.
Click to expand...

yes--it is---HAHAHHAHAH
..I wouldn't care if he rounded you people up and gassed you


----------



## harmonica

Mac1958 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..I wouldn't care if he murdered someone
> 
> 
> 
> And there it is.
Click to expand...

..I don't care if he lies/cheats/steals--just as long as he MAGA


----------



## JOSweetHeart

If our leader was really guilty of playing it down, not one finger would've been lifted where this matter is concerned.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## Mac1958

harmonica said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't care if he murdered someone
> 
> 
> 
> And there it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes--it is---HAHAHHAHAH
> ..I wouldn't care if he rounded you people up and gassed you
Click to expand...

I know, I believe you.


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
Click to expand...

Because Dems were right and Trump wasn’t.


----------



## harmonica

Mac1958 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't care if he murdered someone
> 
> 
> 
> And there it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes--it is---HAHAHHAHAH
> ..I wouldn't care if he rounded you people up and gassed you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I believe you.
Click to expand...

thank you 
..we need a Final Solution so the crap just doesn't go on and on


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Kaileigh said it was out of context basically.


Lying for the president is literally her job. You don’t have to accept her ridiculous spin at face value. In fact, you’d be much smarter if you didn’t.


----------



## Care4all

harmonica said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> ..he didn't lie ---you people have had TDS since 2016 and make crap up about anything
Click to expand...

please explain.....  how did he not lie, when he was telling us the complete opposite, of what he knew to be true??


----------



## BWK

RodISHI said:


> The Democrat Party theme song as it implodes;
> Ozzy's official video for the song "*Dreamer*" taken from the '*Memoirs of a Madman*'


Reverse psychology doesn't work here. You missed that crazy train years ago. It doesn't apply in this case. The only thing crazy is supporting someone who admits how bad Coronavirus is on audio, and tells the people another story on video, That's not just crazy, it's freaking murder.


----------



## colfax_m

Mac1958 said:


> Yikes.  On tape this time.
> 
> Oh well, it won't matter.


Of course it won’t. Never has. We will just have a ton of people making the exact same excuses that they’ve always made when he’s said garbage on tape.


----------



## meaner gene

RodISHI said:


> The president is just like any other human in a position of authority that depends on others for accurate information.* He shared what information he was getting at the time. *That doesn't make him a liar as you claim but you calling him one because he shared what he knew as he learned it from others that were supposed to be the experts does just show your true colors as an insatiable prick with ears; and "you can't change that with your spin"


Trump didn't share the information he was briefed on to Fauci.  Trump was told how deadly it was, and how it was spread.  This was on January 28th.   Fauci didn't know until much later.


----------



## Mac1958

Trumpism, 2020


----------



## BWK

Care4all said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> ..he didn't lie ---you people have had TDS since 2016 and make crap up about anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please explain.....  how did he not lie, when he was telling us the complete opposite, of what he knew to be true??
Click to expand...

He can't. The show up on this forum just to lie. 

Trump supporters are so uneducated, unprepared, and dishonest. They are like the dog chasing its tail. They accomplish nothing by posting on this forum. They never say anything.


----------



## WTF19

AzogtheDefiler said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath if you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fox or oan are the only REAL 2 journalistic stations...you watch the one sided biased bullshit stations.  thats why your mind hasnt grown..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a Qanon person ?  Yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im my own person.  i dont need anybodys help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftists always want to label.
Click to expand...

hey retard ..you are the one that threw a label out.


----------



## WTF19

BWK said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> ..he didn't lie ---you people have had TDS since 2016 and make crap up about anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please explain.....  how did he not lie, when he was telling us the complete opposite, of what he knew to be true??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can't. The show up on this forum just to lie.
> 
> Trump supporters are so uneducated, unprepared, and dishonest. They are like the dog chasing its tail. They accomplish nothing by posting on this forum. They never say anything.
Click to expand...

you just described the demoncrats---congrats, you may finally opening up the other side of your brain


----------



## Mac1958

colfax_m said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes.  On tape this time.
> 
> Oh well, it won't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it won’t. Never has. We will just have a ton of people making the exact same excuses that they’ve always made when he’s said garbage on tape.
Click to expand...

I've never seen anything like this.  Not even close.


----------



## WTF19

Asclepias said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with this is the context.
> 
> Trump said that he downplays covid19 so as not to scare everyone. HE SAID THIS IN THE BEGINNING OF MARCH. Right after Fauci himself said he didn't think covid19 was that bad at the end of February.  Trump said at the end of march that this is bad, and over 100,000 people could die from it. They're just leaving that part out.
> 
> In March Pelosi told everyone everything was fine and that they should visit Chinatown. Again, conveniently not mentioned by liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> *" Trump said that he downplays covid19 so as not to scare everyone. HE SAID THIS IN THE BEGINNING OF MARCH. Right after Fauci himself said he didn't think covid19 was that bad at the end of February. Trump said at the end of march that this is bad, and over 100,000 people could die from it. They're just leaving that part out. "*
> 
> 
> Well see the problem is that Drumpf knew in November how bad it was. The NCMI told him so but instead he pretended to believe China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wheres your link
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right here retard.  Dont act like you have never seen it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intelligence report warned of coronavirus crisis as early as November: Sources
> 
> 
> "Analysts concluded it could be a cataclysmic event," a source said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
Click to expand...

could be...you demoncrats werent afraid...chinatown party---but you want no part of that---leave borders open your demoncrats said...here we are stuck with their failed concoction


----------



## Dana7360

Asclepias said:


> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump is telling the truth and Dana7360 is lying through his-her teeth!
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you didnt hear the tapes....or maybe you have and your brain is gone after drinking the Drumpf koolaid.
Click to expand...



Wow even tapes of trump saying the words is ignored.

It's incredible how these people can just deny reality.

The person you replied to proves what I've been saying for a very long time.

Honest fact after honest fact. Video after video. Recording after recording. Photo after photo. Document after document can be put in front of those people and they will ignore all of it.


----------



## WTF19

Manonthestreet said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s now looking like the lockdowns may have been a huge mistake
> 
> 
> Were lockdowns a mistake? To that nagging question, the answer increasingly seems to be yes. Certainly, they were a novelty. As novelist Lionel Shriver writes, “We’ve never before responded to a co…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we already know some people just dont understand that viruses require hosts to infect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit.....but libs have constantly lied about its severity and impact and govts ability to control it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but if you dont get near other people you can't catch it or infect anyone else. Not sure how something so simply to understand goes over your head that easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you have accomplished is extend time it takes to run its course. Haven't saved anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So youre claim is that the virus can live unassisted and indefinitely without a host?  I'm guessing you have zero medical knowledge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which of course I didn't say. Travels farther than they said. Only way you could have stopped it dead is lock everyone in their house....and even that probably wouldn't have done it
Click to expand...

they say?  always wondered who--they--are


----------



## BWK

harmonica said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> ..he didn't lie ---you people have had TDS since 2016 and make crap up about anything
Click to expand...

It was proven. And lying to yourself doesn't change that reality either.


----------



## colfax_m

Mac1958 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes.  On tape this time.
> 
> Oh well, it won't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it won’t. Never has. We will just have a ton of people making the exact same excuses that they’ve always made when he’s said garbage on tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen anything like this.  Not even close.
Click to expand...

I think this is reminiscent of how authoritarians take over. Not that I think Trump wants to go down that road at all, but he’s using the same tactics to gain power.

One of Woodward’s quotes has Trump wondering why he gets along so much better with authoritarians. I found that interesting.


----------



## Mac1958

colfax_m said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes.  On tape this time.
> 
> Oh well, it won't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it won’t. Never has. We will just have a ton of people making the exact same excuses that they’ve always made when he’s said garbage on tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen anything like this.  Not even close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think this is reminiscent of how authoritarians take over. Not that I think Trump wants to go down that road at all, but he’s using the same tactics to gain power.
> 
> One of Woodward’s quotes has Trump wondering why he gets along so much better with authoritarians. I found that interesting.
Click to expand...

I went three years specifically avoiding comparisons, but there are clear similarities with the 30s and 40s.

"History doesn't repeat, but it does rhyme".  These people are completely in this guy's hands.


----------



## meaner gene

BWK said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..he didn't lie ---you people have had TDS since 2016 and make crap up about anything
> 
> 
> 
> It was proven. And lying to yourself doesn't change that reality either.
Click to expand...

I'm wondering what degree of evidence they think is sufficient to prove that Trump lied.  Witnesses, audio tape, video tape.   Even transcripts aren't enough evidence to these kool-aid swallowers.


----------



## meaner gene

Mac1958 said:


> I went three years specifically avoiding comparisons, but there are clear similarities with the 30s and 40s.
> 
> "History doesn't repeat, but it does rhyme".  These people are completely in this guy's hands.



I already posted the parallel between the violence and riots in the streets in Trumps America being blamed on Joe Biden, even after Kellyann Conway let the cat out of the bag, that Trump thinks the violence will help him in he election.

This is the Reichstag fire all over again


----------



## initforme

america has shown it's clearly unprepared for anything like a virus......sad statement about this nation.  Really really sad.


----------



## Mac1958




----------



## progressive hunter

Mac1958 said:


>




so how is this insulting to trump???


----------



## Mac1958

meaner gene said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went three years specifically avoiding comparisons, but there are clear similarities with the 30s and 40s.
> 
> "History doesn't repeat, but it does rhyme".  These people are completely in this guy's hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted the parallel between the violence and riots in the streets in Trumps America being blamed on Joe Biden, even after Kellyann Conway let the cat out of the bag, that Trump thinks the violence will help him in he election.
> 
> This is the Reichstag fire all over again
Click to expand...

And it's never just one guy.  It's the people who enable him, from those close to him to the people in the street.

That's the most troubling part of this for me.


----------



## BluesLegend

Care4all said:


> please explain.....  how did he not lie, when he was telling us the complete opposite, of what he knew to be true??



Yeah, where's my $2,500 savings in health insurance and why couldn't I keep my doctor and healthcare plan?? When Dems lie for the greater good it's okay. When Trump tries to avoid panicking a nation the left bitch and complain. I swear there is no pleasing the left.


----------



## depotoo




----------



## skews13

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.



Because of Trump, and his supporters, half a million Americans will be dead by years end, the economy has collapsed, millions will be permanently out of work, businesses will close and not reopen, the credibility of the country will be gone, we will be a second rate economy, and will have our national security more compromised than may ever be discovered, so a second rate grifter, and his family of second rate hustlers, could use the government to enrich themselves. It will take at least a decade to repair the damage that will be done by the time they are gone. It will take some very extreme, and harsh, but necessary steps to restore the country to what is was before the great undoing, that began in 1968, that has culminated to our current situation.


----------



## excalibur

As Boorstin wrote 60 years ago, this is a pseudo-event.


----------



## Mac1958




----------



## progressive hunter

Mac1958 said:


>




why did you put trumps face on a democrats scythe???


----------



## Mac1958

*****AFTER HE KNEW*****


----------



## meaner gene

BluesLegend said:


> When Trump tries to avoid panicking a nation the left bitch and complain. I swear there is no pleasing the left.



This is like the guy who isn't paying attention crossing the street in front of a bus.  And you don't want to panic him by warning him about the bus.


----------



## Meister

BWK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negative! He put a ban on China and later put one on Europe. How fucking stupid is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he didnt even really put a ban on China. He just banned Chinese nationals. Everyone else coming from China was allowed to come into the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! It was a joke. In the mean time, It's also coming in the back door from Europe, while he isn't giving a shit. He's a murderer and he knows it.
Click to expand...

Cuomo sure is a murderer


----------



## BluesLegend

meaner gene said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Trump tries to avoid panicking a nation the left bitch and complain. I swear there is no pleasing the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is like the guy who isn't paying attention crossing the street in front of a bus.  And you don't want to panic him by warning him about the bus.
Click to expand...


No it's nothing like that idiot. Go back to school repeat 3rd grade.    The problem with Dems and the left is they can't think 5 minutes ahead. These bunch of dumb ass Democrats go berserk passing laws and regulations and heaping 'government' on us without one thought to the consequences of their actions. Oh just raise taxes and tax the hell out of businesses and the 'wealthy' in a blithering idiot Democrat's mind there won't be any negative consequences. Dems are literally too stupid to exist in nature.


----------



## Care4all

BluesLegend said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> please explain.....  how did he not lie, when he was telling us the complete opposite, of what he knew to be true??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, where's my $2,500 savings in health insurance and why couldn't I keep my doctor and healthcare plan?? When Dems lie for the greater good it's okay. When Trump tries to avoid panicking a nation the left bitch and complain. I swear there is no pleasing the left.
Click to expand...

jimminy cricket Blues, what planet do you live on?  you are trying to compare 20,000 lies to one, or even a handful?

and why compare at all when it is so evident they don't even come close to compare....?

and what do you have to say about THIS PARTICULAR LIE, THAT TOOK LIVES?  And is still taking lives....

I don't know when you will open your eyes and see, that you are merely pawns to Trump.....  he never has given two shits about you, or about the swamp, or about our Military, or about the USA....


----------



## BWK

Meister said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negative! He put a ban on China and later put one on Europe. How fucking stupid is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he didnt even really put a ban on China. He just banned Chinese nationals. Everyone else coming from China was allowed to come into the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! It was a joke. In the mean time, It's also coming in the back door from Europe, while he isn't giving a shit. He's a murderer and he knows it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cuomo sure is a murderer
Click to expand...

What in Gods name is wrong with you people? "Cuomo?" What does he have to do with Trump misleading Americans to their deaths? Fmr Senator Claire McCaskill: When Trump decided to lie to the American people about Covid, he ‘killed them’


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so how is this insulting to trump???
Click to expand...

Its amazing that you feel insulted for Drumpf.


----------



## Crepitus

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
Click to expand...

Debunking requires proving it is incorrect.  That hasn't happened.


----------



## Crepitus

You don't even know which thread you're replying to.


AzogtheDefiler said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. John Bolton (no friend of Trump) said that is not what happened. Next....
> 
> He said it about McCain not about soldiers who died in world wars.
> 
> Here is the link before you ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Bolton shoots down Atlantic story saying Trump called soldiers 'losers': ‘I was there’; ‘I didn’t hear that’
> 
> 
> Even John Bolton - an enemy of Trump- has disputed a story in The Atlantic claiming that President Donald Trump called fallen World War I soldiers “losers.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lawenforcementtoday.com
Click to expand...


----------



## Meister

BWK said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negative! He put a ban on China and later put one on Europe. How fucking stupid is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he didnt even really put a ban on China. He just banned Chinese nationals. Everyone else coming from China was allowed to come into the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! It was a joke. In the mean time, It's also coming in the back door from Europe, while he isn't giving a shit. He's a murderer and he knows it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cuomo sure is a murderer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in Gods name is wrong with you people? "Cuomo?" What does he have to do with Trump misleading Americans to their deaths? Fmr Senator Claire McCaskill: When Trump decided to lie to the American people about Covid, he ‘killed them’
Click to expand...

It's just your tribe lying and you lap it up like a good little minion that you are.  You want to be spoon fed?  Feel free, but half of Americans think you're
full of shit.
Cuomo DID actually send people to their deaths when he placed infected people in the assisted living facilities.
What an idiot and murderer he was, thousands die and you turn a blind eye to that.  Your tribe did not
spoon feed you that, so you're in denial.  Run along, minion.


----------



## initforme

The virus is winning no doubt about it


----------



## BWK

WTF19 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> ..he didn't lie ---you people have had TDS since 2016 and make crap up about anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please explain.....  how did he not lie, when he was telling us the complete opposite, of what he knew to be true??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can't. The show up on this forum just to lie.
> 
> Trump supporters are so uneducated, unprepared, and dishonest. They are like the dog chasing its tail. They accomplish nothing by posting on this forum. They never say anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you just described the demoncrats---congrats, you may finally opening up the other side of your brain
Click to expand...

Then show me where my video links are a lie then. And if you don't you are a pos liar. Get going.


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> This is like the guy who isn't paying attention crossing the street in front of a bus.  And you don't want to panic him by warning him about the bus.





BluesLegend said:


> No it's nothing like that idiot. Go back to school repeat 3rd grade.    The problem with Dems and the left is they can't think 5 minutes ahead....



Clearly I struck a nerve.  The guy who isn't paying attention, about to be hit by something dangerous, and you don't want to panic him by warning him of the danger.

I'd hate for you to be the principle at a school shooting.  Instead of getting on the PA and warning the students there was an active shooter in the building, you would choose not to panic them, and tell them everything was fine.  That the problem would go away on it's own.


----------



## initforme

It's hard to admit when our nation has dropped the ball.  The truth can be hard to take but the fact we didn't have


----------



## initforme

The supplies to deal with it is bad.  It's not Trump's fault tho this should have been there all along.  Epic fail.


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so how is this insulting to trump???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its amazing that you feel insulted for Drumpf.
Click to expand...



when did I say I was???


----------



## BWK

Meister said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negative! He put a ban on China and later put one on Europe. How fucking stupid is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he didnt even really put a ban on China. He just banned Chinese nationals. Everyone else coming from China was allowed to come into the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! It was a joke. In the mean time, It's also coming in the back door from Europe, while he isn't giving a shit. He's a murderer and he knows it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cuomo sure is a murderer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in Gods name is wrong with you people? "Cuomo?" What does he have to do with Trump misleading Americans to their deaths? Fmr Senator Claire McCaskill: When Trump decided to lie to the American people about Covid, he ‘killed them’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just your tribe lying and you lap it up like a good little minion that you are.  You want to be spoon fed?  Feel free, but half of Americans think you're
> full of shit.
> Cuomo DID actually send people to their deaths when he placed infected people in the assisted living facilities.
> What an idiot and murderer he was, thousands die and you turn a blind eye to that.  Your tribe did not
> spoon feed you that, so you're in denial.  Run along, minion.
Click to expand...

You're a moderator and you go off topic to change the subject to someone else?     What's the matter, can't hang with the topic?

The thread is about Trump admitting Covid was terrible, then downplaying it to the public and then got them killed. That's reality. You want to talk about Cuomo, make a thread about it.


----------



## Asclepias

initforme said:


> The supplies to deal with it is bad.  It's not Trump's fault tho this should have been there all along.  Epic fail.


Considering Drumpf threw away the pandemic response prepared for him by Obama its also his fault the supplies were not replenished.  He had 3 whole years.


----------



## BWK

initforme said:


> The virus is winning no doubt about it


What virus? Trump called it a hoax.


----------



## Asclepias

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so how is this insulting to trump???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its amazing that you feel insulted for Drumpf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when did I say I was???
Click to expand...

When you whined about how that was insulting to Drumpf.  We saw through to your pain.


----------



## meaner gene

initforme said:


> It's hard to admit when our nation has dropped the ball.  The truth can be hard to take but the fact we didn't have



The country didn't drop the ball.  Trump deliberately took the ball and threw it into the weeds.


----------



## progressive hunter

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so how is this insulting to trump???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its amazing that you feel insulted for Drumpf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when did I say I was???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you whined about how that was insulting to Drumpf.  We saw through to your pain.
Click to expand...



I dont have any pain to see through,,,


----------



## meaner gene

Asclepias said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> The supplies to deal with it is bad.  It's not Trump's fault tho this should have been there all along.  Epic fail.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering Drumpf threw away the pandemic response prepared for him by Obama its also his fault the supplies were not replenished.  He had 3 whole years.
Click to expand...


The pandemic response team in the white house was also responsible for overseeing the strategic medical reserves.

Oops


----------



## kaz

Care4all said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they didn't hype it!  Trump said so himself....
> 
> now you owe democrats, an apology!
> 
> and an apology to all the family members of the needless dead that he caused through his dereliction of duty....
Click to expand...


Democrats didn't hype the Biden virus?  Why the F do you think it's the Biden virus?   You've constantly hyped it.  Grow the F up


----------



## kaz

Rye Catcher said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they didn't hype it!  Trump said so himself....
> 
> now you owe democrats, an apology!
> 
> and an apology to all the family members of the needless dead that he caused through his dereliction of duty....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *THANK YOU!  *
Click to expand...




Democrats doing the wave ...


----------



## EvilCat Breath

I agree with him.  There is no point to creating a panic.  We already had fights over toilet paper in grocery aisles.  We had serious panic buying.  Had we not had a competent president calming things down there would be home invasion robberies for eggs and cereal.  Trump was right once again.


----------



## BWK

meaner gene said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..he didn't lie ---you people have had TDS since 2016 and make crap up about anything
> 
> 
> 
> It was proven. And lying to yourself doesn't change that reality either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm wondering what degree of evidence they think is sufficient to prove that Trump lied.  Witnesses, audio tape, video tape.   Even transcripts aren't enough evidence to these kool-aid swallowers.
Click to expand...

It's a cult. No manner of proof, the truth, or evidence has any meaning for these people. They are literally walking around as if their brains left their bodies. It's an extraordinary phenomenon used by people to funnel the masses into one big ball of willful stupidity for the purpose of serving their master. Once you've fallen into it, you can't get out.


----------



## kaz

The Banker said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are tapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Play em....let's hear it. There were also so called tapes where he used the "N" word. Oh wait. That was fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the dumbest person on this board.  You look really stupid right now.
> 
> You care more about the GOP party than the country.  You are a total sheep.
Click to expand...


You call him dumb but you literally just said nothing of content


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> Democrats didn't hype the Biden virus?  Why the F do you think it's the Biden virus?   You've constantly hyped it.  Grow the F up


It's the kung-flu

Grow up.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Dems were right and Trump wasn’t.
Click to expand...


Hyping the Biden virus was obviously not right, parrot


----------



## BWK

Tipsycatlover said:


> I agree with him.  There is no point to creating a panic.  We already had fights over toilet paper in grocery aisles.  We had serious panic buying.  Had we not had a competent president calming things down there would be home invasion robberies for eggs and cereal.  Trump was right once again.


No point in creating a panic? Are you out of your mind? Did you happen to notice, that because of not panicking,  190,000 people are dead, and over 6 million are infected? Wtf is wrong with you?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Well folks considering who the poster is,A dem with no credibility who blatantly ignores facts the FBI burned down the Waco complex instead of the davidians,it’s safe to say we can trash this thread in the garbage can.lol. If this was about her hero clinton,I guarantee you she would never have made this thread.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


/—-/ Oh, there’s plenty more to say: De Blasio, NYC Officials Downplayed COVID-19 Threat After Trump Restricted Travel to China. Here Are 5 Examples.


----------



## meaner gene

Tipsycatlover said:


> I agree with him.  There is no point to creating a panic.  We already had fights over toilet paper in grocery aisles.  We had serious panic buying.  Had we not had a competent president calming things down there would be home invasion robberies for eggs and cereal.  Trump was right once again.


Typical idiot thinking.  Next time there's a hurricane let's not warn the people.  All they do is panic, and clean out the grocery store shelves.


----------



## BWK

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats didn't hype the Biden virus?  Why the F do you think it's the Biden virus?   You've constantly hyped it.  Grow the F up
> 
> 
> 
> It's the kung-flu
> 
> Grow up.
Click to expand...

It's Trump's mass murder campaign now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BWK said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with him.  There is no point to creating a panic.  We already had fights over toilet paper in grocery aisles.  We had serious panic buying.  Had we not had a competent president calming things down there would be home invasion robberies for eggs and cereal.  Trump was right once again.
> 
> 
> 
> No point in creating a panic? Are you out of your mind? Did you happen to notice, that because of not panicking,  190,000 people are dead, and over 6 million are infected? Wtf is wrong with you?
Click to expand...

Another sheep same as the op who has fallen for the greatest hoax put on mankind.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

airplanemechanic said:


> Another anti-Trump TDS book.
> 
> Yawn.


Seeing who the op is,yeah ain’t that the truth.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

BWK said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats didn't hype the Biden virus?  Why the F do you think it's the Biden virus?   You've constantly hyped it.  Grow the F up
> 
> 
> 
> It's the kung-flu
> 
> Grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's Trump's mass murder campaign now.
Click to expand...

It won't do you a bit of good.  Biden is done.


----------



## BluesLegend

Care4all said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> please explain.....  how did he not lie, when he was telling us the complete opposite, of what he knew to be true??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, where's my $2,500 savings in health insurance and why couldn't I keep my doctor and healthcare plan?? When Dems lie for the greater good it's okay. When Trump tries to avoid panicking a nation the left bitch and complain. I swear there is no pleasing the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jimminy cricket Blues, what planet do you live on?  you are trying to compare 20,000 lies to one, or even a handful?
> 
> and why compare at all when it is so evident they don't even come close to compare....?
> 
> and what do you have to say about THIS PARTICULAR LIE, THAT TOOK LIVES?  And is still taking lives....
> 
> I don't know when you will open your eyes and see, that you are merely pawns to Trump.....  he never has given two shits about you, or about the swamp, or about our Military, or about the USA....
Click to expand...


LMAO 20,000 you say. You emotionally damaged Dem wingers and your exaggeration's. As for my support for Trump it's simple, asshole Dems have promised to raise my taxes and tax my 401k. I'm not their damn piggy bank they can rob whenever they please. That's just for starters, I despise almost every position Dems have taken on the issues. So good luck talking me out of supporting Trump, your leaders are 10x worse.


----------



## Asclepias

kaz said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they didn't hype it!  Trump said so himself....
> 
> now you owe democrats, an apology!
> 
> and an apology to all the family members of the needless dead that he caused through his dereliction of duty....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *THANK YOU!  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats doing the wave ...
Click to expand...

Drumpfsters doing the full blown retarded ostrich.


----------



## BluesLegend

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is like the guy who isn't paying attention crossing the street in front of a bus.  And you don't want to panic him by warning him about the bus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's nothing like that idiot. Go back to school repeat 3rd grade.    The problem with Dems and the left is they can't think 5 minutes ahead....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly I struck a nerve.  The guy who isn't paying attention, about to be hit by something dangerous, and you don't want to panic him by warning him of the danger.
> 
> I'd hate for you to be the principle at a school shooting.  Instead of getting on the PA and warning the students there was an active shooter in the building, you would choose not to panic them, and tell them everything was fine.  That the problem would go away on it's own.
Click to expand...


The only thing you struck is OUT libtard.


----------



## BWK

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Dems were right and Trump wasn’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hyping the Biden virus was obviously not right, parrot
Click to expand...

That is just too stupid. The Right has lost itself in this debate. http://www.clker.com/cliparts/a/d/3...chicken-with-its-head-cut-off-clipart.med.png


----------



## meaner gene

Cellblock2429 said:


> /—-/ Oh, there’s plenty more to say: De Blasio, NYC Officials Downplayed COVID-19 Threat After Trump Restricted Travel to China. Here Are 5 Examples.



Trump was briefed how dangerous the coronavirus was on January 28th 2020.  Trump didn't bother to tell the mayors and governors.   They had no clue.


----------



## BWK

LA RAM FAN said:


> Well folks considering who the poster is,A dem with no credibility who blatantly ignores facts the FBI burned down the Waco complex instead of the davidians,it’s safe to say we can trash this thread in the op in the garbage can.lol. If this hero hero clinton,I guarantee you she would ever have made this thread.


Saying nothing as always is what you do.


----------



## BWK

Tipsycatlover said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats didn't hype the Biden virus?  Why the F do you think it's the Biden virus?   You've constantly hyped it.  Grow the F up
> 
> 
> 
> It's the kung-flu
> 
> Grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's Trump's mass murder campaign now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It won't do you a bit of good.  Biden is done.
Click to expand...

You support mass murder?


----------



## BluesLegend

Asclepias said:


> Drumpfsters doing the full blown retarded ostrich.



Meh, we'll win again in 2020 and continue telling the Dems what to do for another 4 years.


----------



## jc456

Rye Catcher said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  all republicans here that kiss trumps boots are ""Losers and Suckers""
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TOTALLY AGREE*
Click to expand...

And yet we won! Odd


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats didn't hype the Biden virus?  Why the F do you think it's the Biden virus?   You've constantly hyped it.  Grow the F up
> 
> 
> 
> It's the kung-flu
> 
> Grow up.
Click to expand...


Biden broke it, he bought it.  Now it's the Biden virus


----------



## Asclepias

BluesLegend said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drumpfsters doing the full blown retarded ostrich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, we'll win again in 2020 and continue telling the Dems what to do for another 4 years.
Click to expand...

I know thats your hope. It must have hurt to have a Black dem run you ragged for 8 years.


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ Oh, there’s plenty more to say: De Blasio, NYC Officials Downplayed COVID-19 Threat After Trump Restricted Travel to China. Here Are 5 Examples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was briefed how dangerous the coronavirus was on January 28th 2020.  Trump didn't bother to tell the mayors and governors.   They had no clue.
Click to expand...

Why did they need to know?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BluesLegend said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> please explain.....  how did he not lie, when he was telling us the complete opposite, of what he knew to be true??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, where's my $2,500 savings in health insurance and why couldn't I keep my doctor and healthcare plan?? When Dems lie for the greater good it's okay. When Trump tries to avoid panicking a nation the left bitch and complain. I swear there is no pleasing the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jimminy cricket Blues, what planet do you live on?  you are trying to compare 20,000 lies to one, or even a handful?
> 
> and why compare at all when it is so evident they don't even come close to compare....?
> 
> and what do you have to say about THIS PARTICULAR LIE, THAT TOOK LIVES?  And is still taking lives....
> 
> I don't know when you will open your eyes and see, that you are merely pawns to Trump.....  he never has given two shits about you, or about the swamp, or about our Military, or about the USA....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO 20,000 you say. You emotionally damaged Dem wingers and your exaggeration's. As for my support for Trump it's simple, asshole Dems have promised to raise my taxes and tax my 401k. I'm not their damn piggy bank they can rob whenever they please. That's just for starters, I despise almost every position Dems have taken on the issues. So good luck talking me out of supporting Trump, your leaders are 10x worse.
Click to expand...

And the proof is in the pudding on that as well,Gracie who has been a long time democrat back to the days of jfk,she made a thread that she will never vote for a democrat again,Americans are waking up that the dems are the ones destroying America and this is coming from a guy who has always said both parties are corrupt and one in the same and have never voted for either party,trump the exception him not being a career politician.


----------



## BWK

LA RAM FAN said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with him.  There is no point to creating a panic.  We already had fights over toilet paper in grocery aisles.  We had serious panic buying.  Had we not had a competent president calming things down there would be home invasion robberies for eggs and cereal.  Trump was right once again.
> 
> 
> 
> No point in creating a panic? Are you out of your mind? Did you happen to notice, that because of not panicking,  190,000 people are dead, and over 6 million are infected? Wtf is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another sheep same as the op who has fallen for the greatest hoax put on mankind.lol
Click to expand...

We'll, here's the thing about you. We won't ever be debating you about anything, because you have no information to offer. Telling us all it was a "hoax" is as good as you never showing up here. Both have served the same purpose.


----------



## kaz

BWK said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats didn't hype the Biden virus?  Why the F do you think it's the Biden virus?   You've constantly hyped it.  Grow the F up
> 
> 
> 
> It's the kung-flu
> 
> Grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's Trump's mass murder campaign now.
Click to expand...


Typical leftist hate


----------



## Asclepias

meaner gene said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ Oh, there’s plenty more to say: De Blasio, NYC Officials Downplayed COVID-19 Threat After Trump Restricted Travel to China. Here Are 5 Examples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was briefed how dangerous the coronavirus was on January 28th 2020.  Trump didn't bother to tell the mayors and governors.   They had no clue.
Click to expand...

Hell Drumpf knew in November.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

BWK said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats didn't hype the Biden virus?  Why the F do you think it's the Biden virus?   You've constantly hyped it.  Grow the F up
> 
> 
> 
> It's the kung-flu
> 
> Grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's Trump's mass murder campaign now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It won't do you a bit of good.  Biden is done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support mass murder?
Click to expand...

I never did like Andrew Cuomo.  In NY he's called Governor Nana killer.
.


----------



## Manonthestreet

WTF19 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s now looking like the lockdowns may have been a huge mistake
> 
> 
> Were lockdowns a mistake? To that nagging question, the answer increasingly seems to be yes. Certainly, they were a novelty. As novelist Lionel Shriver writes, “We’ve never before responded to a co…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we already know some people just dont understand that viruses require hosts to infect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit.....but libs have constantly lied about its severity and impact and govts ability to control it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but if you dont get near other people you can't catch it or infect anyone else. Not sure how something so simply to understand goes over your head that easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you have accomplished is extend time it takes to run its course. Haven't saved anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So youre claim is that the virus can live unassisted and indefinitely without a host?  I'm guessing you have zero medical knowledge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which of course I didn't say. Travels farther than they said. Only way you could have stopped it dead is lock everyone in their house....and even that probably wouldn't have done it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they say?  always wondered who--they--are
Click to expand...

Experts .....ya know the ones that were wrong most of the time


----------



## jc456

LA RAM FAN said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> please explain.....  how did he not lie, when he was telling us the complete opposite, of what he knew to be true??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, where's my $2,500 savings in health insurance and why couldn't I keep my doctor and healthcare plan?? When Dems lie for the greater good it's okay. When Trump tries to avoid panicking a nation the left bitch and complain. I swear there is no pleasing the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jimminy cricket Blues, what planet do you live on?  you are trying to compare 20,000 lies to one, or even a handful?
> 
> and why compare at all when it is so evident they don't even come close to compare....?
> 
> and what do you have to say about THIS PARTICULAR LIE, THAT TOOK LIVES?  And is still taking lives....
> 
> I don't know when you will open your eyes and see, that you are merely pawns to Trump.....  he never has given two shits about you, or about the swamp, or about our Military, or about the USA....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO 20,000 you say. You emotionally damaged Dem wingers and your exaggeration's. As for my support for Trump it's simple, asshole Dems have promised to raise my taxes and tax my 401k. I'm not their damn piggy bank they can rob whenever they please. That's just for starters, I despise almost every position Dems have taken on the issues. So good luck talking me out of supporting Trump, your leaders are 10x worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the proof is in the pudding on that as well,Gracie who has been a long time democrat back to the days of jfk,she made a thread that she will never vote for a democrat again,Americans are waking up that the dems are the ones destroying America and this is coming from a guy who has always said both parties are corrupt and one in the same and have never voted for either party trump the exception him not being a career politician.
Click to expand...

Common sense


----------



## BluesLegend

Asclepias said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drumpfsters doing the full blown retarded ostrich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, we'll win again in 2020 and continue telling the Dems what to do for another 4 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know thats your hope. It must have hurt to have a Black dem run you ragged for 8 years.
Click to expand...


You forgot the epic beating we gave you in 2010 that neutered Obama for 6 of those 8 years. Glad I was here to remind you.


----------



## BWK

jc456 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ Oh, there’s plenty more to say: De Blasio, NYC Officials Downplayed COVID-19 Threat After Trump Restricted Travel to China. Here Are 5 Examples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was briefed how dangerous the coronavirus was on January 28th 2020.  Trump didn't bother to tell the mayors and governors.   They had no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did they need to know?
Click to expand...

Maybe some of the 190,000 wouldn't be dead if they had known. Did you think of that retarded question all by yourself?


----------



## Asclepias

kaz said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats didn't hype the Biden virus?  Why the F do you think it's the Biden virus?   You've constantly hyped it.  Grow the F up
> 
> 
> 
> It's the kung-flu
> 
> Grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's Trump's mass murder campaign now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical leftist hate
Click to expand...

Typical Drumpfster fawning.


----------



## Asclepias

BluesLegend said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drumpfsters doing the full blown retarded ostrich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, we'll win again in 2020 and continue telling the Dems what to do for another 4 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know thats your hope. It must have hurt to have a Black dem run you ragged for 8 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forgot the epic beating we gave you in 2010 that neutered Obama for 6 of those 8 years. Glad I was here to remind you.
Click to expand...

You forgot the epic run of EO's that nullified you clowns.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

I forgot the link.https://www.google.com/amp/s/techday24.com/the-gov-killed-nana-banner-flies-over-nyc-li-seashores-to-troll-gov-andrew-cuomo/amp/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BWK said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with him.  There is no point to creating a panic.  We already had fights over toilet paper in grocery aisles.  We had serious panic buying.  Had we not had a competent president calming things down there would be home invasion robberies for eggs and cereal.  Trump was right once again.
> 
> 
> 
> No point in creating a panic? Are you out of your mind? Did you happen to notice, that because of not panicking,  190,000 people are dead, and over 6 million are infected? Wtf is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another sheep same as the op who has fallen for the greatest hoax put on mankind.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll, here's thing about you. We won't ever be debating you about anything, because you have no information to offer. Telling us all it was a "hoax" is as good as you never showing up here. Both have served the same purpose.
Click to expand...

Many others have taken you to school it is a hoax in several threads here ,you just dont read them cause you are afraid of the truth.you go what the CIA controlled media and evil government institutions say,I go by what thousands of doctors who have done their research unlike you and have put their careers on the lines by being whistleblowers.


----------



## Asclepias

jc456 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ Oh, there’s plenty more to say: De Blasio, NYC Officials Downplayed COVID-19 Threat After Trump Restricted Travel to China. Here Are 5 Examples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was briefed how dangerous the coronavirus was on January 28th 2020.  Trump didn't bother to tell the mayors and governors.   They had no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did they need to know?
Click to expand...

Because Drumpf just stood there with his finger up his ass claiming anyone but the feds should take care of it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Manonthestreet said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s now looking like the lockdowns may have been a huge mistake
> 
> 
> Were lockdowns a mistake? To that nagging question, the answer increasingly seems to be yes. Certainly, they were a novelty. As novelist Lionel Shriver writes, “We’ve never before responded to a co…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we already know some people just dont understand that viruses require hosts to infect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit.....but libs have constantly lied about its severity and impact and govts ability to control it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but if you dont get near other people you can't catch it or infect anyone else. Not sure how something so simply to understand goes over your head that easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you have accomplished is extend time it takes to run its course. Haven't saved anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So youre claim is that the virus can live unassisted and indefinitely without a host?  I'm guessing you have zero medical knowledge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which of course I didn't say. Travels farther than they said. Only way you could have stopped it dead is lock everyone in their house....and even that probably wouldn't have done it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they say?  always wondered who--they--are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Experts .....ya know the ones that were wrong most of the time
Click to expand...

Yeah and on the governments payroll to lie.lol unlike over a 1000 doctors thst have come forward and put their careers on the line.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BWK said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ Oh, there’s plenty more to say: De Blasio, NYC Officials Downplayed COVID-19 Threat After Trump Restricted Travel to China. Here Are 5 Examples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was briefed how dangerous the coronavirus was on January 28th 2020.  Trump didn't bother to tell the mayors and governors.   They had no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did they need to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe some of the 190,000 wouldn't be dead if they had known. Did you think of that retarded question all by yourself?
Click to expand...

Your faith in the CIA controlled media and our corrupt government institutions is comical,typical sheep.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
Click to expand...

Oh so a 


Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has ht bottom..he reaches new depths of deprivity.
> 
> 
> 
> I expecting him to hit any kind of bottom a while back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no bottom for Trump.  He is just there with the slim and the mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opinions vary. I am voting for him. I hope he wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has blood on his hands.
Click to expand...

Oh my the irony.Comedy gold.lol
kinda like you do covering up for the murders of the clintons killing women and children and Kissing the ass of the atf and fbi.takes one to know one.lol


----------



## skews13

Manonthestreet said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s now looking like the lockdowns may have been a huge mistake
> 
> 
> Were lockdowns a mistake? To that nagging question, the answer increasingly seems to be yes. Certainly, they were a novelty. As novelist Lionel Shriver writes, “We’ve never before responded to a co…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we already know some people just dont understand that viruses require hosts to infect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit.....but libs have constantly lied about its severity and impact and govts ability to control it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but if you dont get near other people you can't catch it or infect anyone else. Not sure how something so simply to understand goes over your head that easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you have accomplished is extend time it takes to run its course. Haven't saved anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So youre claim is that the virus can live unassisted and indefinitely without a host?  I'm guessing you have zero medical knowledge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which of course I didn't say. Travels farther than they said. Only way you could have stopped it dead is lock everyone in their house....and even that probably wouldn't have done it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they say?  always wondered who--they--are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Experts .....ya know the ones that were wrong most of the time
Click to expand...


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> Trump was briefed how dangerous the coronavirus was on January 28th 2020.  Trump didn't bother to tell the mayors and governors.   They had no clue.





jc456 said:


> Why did they need to know?


Same reason the National Weather Service tells them when a hurricane is coming their way.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Fauci On Latest “Scandal” – I Didn’t Get The Sense He Was Distorting Anything We Told Him… | Weasel Zippers
					






					www.weaselzippers.us
				



Lord Fakey has spoken........you are now free to concoct your next  *Paroxysm* of spew


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Penelope said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not okay, but it's just playing politics in hyper drive by the socialist democrats.
> It has affected everyday Americans in such a negative on several levels.
> It comes down to the  never ever Trump mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was always a never tramper.
Click to expand...

Yeah you love mass murderers like hitlery and Obama who murder women and children and  start new wars,no wonder you hate trump sense he did neither of those two.lol  which was a pleasant surprise for me the fact I expected nothing from him the fact both parties are corrupt   And more importantly,you got to go back to the days of carter before him to find a president who did not start new wars sadly.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
Click to expand...


well spoken
Yeah she indeed blames everything on trump,including I’m sure,her acne and the mole on her back like you said so well.lol

I’m not even a trump supporter,but I hope he will win for two reasons,one same as the last time,I want him to win because the alternative of Biden is five times worse same if hitlery had  been elected,two,more importantly,to see the butthurt of trolls like her cry and cry when their evil democrats get beaten again.lol


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Dems were right and Trump wasn’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hyping the Biden virus was obviously not right, parrot
Click to expand...

The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be. If more people had listened to the left instead of Trump, we’d probably be far better off in nearly every way.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Penelope said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No when it hit the US shores tramp was responsible for it, and hopefully Biden will be in charge of it shortly.
Click to expand...

How much does the corrupt DNC party pay you to lie?


----------



## meaner gene

LA RAM FAN said:


> Yeah she indeed blames everything on trump,including I’m sure,her acne and the mole on her back like you said so well.lol


We spend $60 billion dollars a  year, so the president knows what's happening everywhere in the world

Trump was warned about the coming coronavirus, and we relied on Trump telling the rest of America.

Trump failed.  He instead said it was going away, would soon be down to almost zero cases, and was no worse than the seasonal flu.

Meanwhile in January he was told it would kill hundreds of thousands, was five times worse than the flu, and was spread through the air.

Trump kept the warning to himself.  He didn't even tell Fauci.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not okay, but it's just playing politics in hyper drive by the socialist democrats.
> It has affected everyday Americans in such a negative on several levels.
> It comes down to the  never ever Trump mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was always a never tramper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "tramper," wow.  The incredible wit
Click to expand...

Yeah she obviously has reading comprehension problems the fact she can’t even spell his name right.lol


----------



## BWK

Biden slams Trump for abandoning his job. Biden slams Trump over Woodward book revelations, says president 'failed to do his job on purpose'


----------



## Syriusly

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


None of his cultish followers will care.

February 7 Trump told Bob Woodward:
"It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. *It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.*

Feb 26 Trump told the rest of America:
*This is a flu. This is like a flu."

Trumplicans won't care that he lied. Because they never care that he lies. *


----------



## BWK

LA RAM FAN said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not okay, but it's just playing politics in hyper drive by the socialist democrats.
> It has affected everyday Americans in such a negative on several levels.
> It comes down to the  never ever Trump mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was always a never tramper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "tramper," wow.  The incredible wit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah she obviously has reading comprehension problems the fact she can’t even spell his name right.lol
Click to expand...

  still not debating anything.


----------



## BWK

Tipsycatlover said:


> I forgot the link.https://www.google.com/amp/s/techday24.com/the-gov-killed-nana-banner-flies-over-nyc-li-seashores-to-troll-gov-andrew-cuomo/amp/


You are such a loser.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Penelope said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not okay, but it's just playing politics in hyper drive by the socialist democrats.
> It has affected everyday Americans in such a negative on several levels.
> It comes down to the  never ever Trump mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was always a never tramper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stating the obvious, not sure why you thought you had to respond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never liked the guy, he was and still is a crook, serial adulterer and serial female assaulter.  What is there to like about him?
Click to expand...

Yeah and according to your drugged up logic,Bill Clinton is not a serial rapist himself,does not have connections to the evil CIA,is not a crook himself,and is not a serial female assaulted or serial adulter,wow what a fucking hypocrite,better get off the crack your smoking.lol hee hee.


----------



## Syriusly

jbrownson0831 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
Click to expand...

Trump's words:
"It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.

So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BWK said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not okay, but it's just playing politics in hyper drive by the socialist democrats.
> It has affected everyday Americans in such a negative on several levels.
> It comes down to the  never ever Trump mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was always a never tramper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "tramper," wow.  The incredible wit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah she obviously has reading comprehension problems the fact she can’t even spell his name right.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still not debating anything.
Click to expand...

Hey idiot,there are tons of threads in the conspiracy section,that prove that,your the one not debating nothing,you won’t go over there and read them coward.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Washington Post January 2020: POTUS "Hyping" COVID Panic - September 2020: POTUS "Downplayed" COVID Panic... - The Last Refuge
					

After watching political narrative engineering for years, this attempt was predictable. The reason why CTH maintains a “pinned thread” on the White House COVID-19 response from January and February of 2020 is specifically because we knew the narrative engineers would attempt to weaponize the...




					theconservativetreehouse.com


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
Click to expand...


Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BWK said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot the link.https://www.google.com/amp/s/techday24.com/the-gov-killed-nana-banner-flies-over-nyc-li-seashores-to-troll-gov-andrew-cuomo/amp/
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a loser.
Click to expand...

Oh my god the irony,losers  are cowards like you who refuse to turn off the idiot box in the living room and listen todo tours that are  whistleblowers  who have put their livlihoods on the line risking their careers as whistleblowers.

you don’t contribute anything here,I’m done with your trolling.anothertroll to add to ignore.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
Click to expand...

why do you attack him for everything he does???

he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???


----------



## ThisIsMe

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


So, im curious. Let's say trump had come out with the truth. Let's say he would have gone on national TV and said "folks, im going to level with you, there is a virus coming, and its going to be big, bigger than anything we've seen before.  This virus will likely kill hundreds of thousands of people, will shut down the economy for at least 6 months, but we can't exactly say how long it could last.  It could be nearly 2 years before we are back to normal..."

The panic and economic calamity that would have caused would have been massive.  How would that have been any better than him downplaying it?  Maybe, and im just spit balling here, but maybe he down played it to help soften the blow to prevent all out collapse of the system?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot the link.https://www.google.com/amp/s/techday24.com/the-gov-killed-nana-banner-flies-over-nyc-li-seashores-to-troll-gov-andrew-cuomo/amp/
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my god the irony,losers  are cowards like you who refuse to turn off the idiot box in the living room and listen todo tours that are  whistleblowers  who have put their livlihoods on the line risking their careers as whistleblowers.
> 
> you don’t contribute anything here,I’m done with your trolling.anothertroll to add to ignore.
Click to expand...

Im beginning to think you have a sock the fact an alert came so quick within a second after this post. I wouldn’t put anything past you trolls.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
Click to expand...


So you want to be treated like a child?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not okay, but it's just playing politics in hyper drive by the socialist democrats.
> It has affected everyday Americans in such a negative on several levels.
> It comes down to the  never ever Trump mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was always a never tramper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stating the obvious, not sure why you thought you had to respond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never liked the guy, he was and still is a crook, serial adulterer and serial female assaulter.  What is there to like about him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you don't want the female assaulter, you vote for guys who just rape women and don't play those games.  Oh, and the enablers who attack their victims again
Click to expand...

They sure do,Clinton is her hero because he raped many women and murdered women and children.lol hee hee.


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be


Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement


----------



## ThisIsMe

Johnlaw said:


> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.


Perhaps it wouldn't have made much difference. At that point, the virus was not very well understood. They didnt have enough information to be able to tell people what to do. I dont know...


----------



## BWK

ThisIsMe said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> So, im curious. Let's say trump had come out with the truth. Let's say he would have gone on national TV and said "folks, im going to level with you, there is a virus coming, and its going to be big, bigger than anything we've seen before.  This virus will likely kill hundreds of thousands of people, will shut down the economy for at least 6 months, but we can't exactly say how long it could last.  It could be nearly 2 years before we are back to normal..."
> 
> The panic and economic calamity that would have caused would have been massive.  How would that have been any better than him downplaying it?  Maybe, and im just spit balling here, but maybe he down played it to help soften the blow to prevent all out collapse of the system?
Click to expand...

This is supposed to be an intelligent question, worthy of an intelligent answer? Get the fuck out of here. There is no intelligent answer for asking absolutely insulting, retarded, questions.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want to be treated like a child?
Click to expand...

theres 330 million people in the country and not all of us are as ignorant as you,,,

tell us what you would want him to say,,,


----------



## meaner gene

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
Click to expand...

The CDC website says that the coronavirus has become the third biggest cause of death in the USA.  Behind heart disease and cancer.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nostra said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.
Click to expand...

The  UNDERSTATMENT of the year,Yeah you ain’t kidding,they are about as capable of telling the truth as Bill I never had sex with this woman Clinton does.lol next thing you know,she’ll use bill o reply as a source as well.lol


----------



## Asclepias

Syriusly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> None of his cultish followers will care.
> 
> February 7 Trump told Bob Woodward:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. *It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.*
> 
> Feb 26 Trump told the rest of America:
> *This is a flu. This is like a flu."
> 
> Trumplicans won't care that he lied. Because they never care that he lies. *
Click to expand...

Drumpf lacks the ability to tell the truth from a lie. It all looks the same to him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CDC website says that the coronavirus has become the third biggest cause of death in the USA.  Behind heart disease and cancer.
Click to expand...

Oh my god usmb has the most ignorant posters,The CDC is a tool for the government,they fucking inflate numbers,they are as evil a government institution as the cia and fbi are charlie,believing them is as asinine and stupid as believing Clinton not having sex with women.comedy gold.
The sheep here sure have too much faith in the idiot box in the living room.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Penelope said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are brain dead.
Click to expand...

Oh my the irony.lol


----------



## Dr Grump

LA RAM FAN said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CDC website says that the coronavirus has become the third biggest cause of death in the USA.  Behind heart disease and cancer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my god usmb has the most ignorant posters,The CDC is a tool for the government,they fucking inflate numbers,they are as evil a government institution as the cia and fbi are charlie,believing them is as asinine and stupid as believing Clinton not having sex with women.comedy gold.
> The sheep here sure have too much faith in the idiot box in the living room.lol
Click to expand...

You call people ignorant then type this shit? You couldn't make this up...


----------



## BWK

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want to be treated like a child?
Click to expand...

We are seeing a level of tin-foil hat Trump supporters, unlike anything we have ever seen. They are so desperate, but so desperate, that the cult manifestation among them has gone into over drive. And all we have to work with are these brainless responses. My God, Trump has literally turned his base into a bunch of corralled up Sheep, who have no real thoughts or concerns about his lies circulating around covid. 

Can you imagine having that much power and influence, that you can turn human beings into brainless Sheep?


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want to be treated like a child?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> theres 330 million people in the country and not all of us are as ignorant as you,,,
> 
> tell us what you would want him to say,,,
Click to expand...


The attitudes expressed by Trump supporters in this forum support that they are quite ignorant. Not only do they support a president keeping them ignorant but get quite upset when that president is proven to be doing so.

Trump should have explained that it was quite serious, that it would be difficult to manage, that we all have an essential part to play in mitigating it.

You know, he could have been an actual leader.


----------



## BWK

ThisIsMe said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it wouldn't have made much difference. At that point, the virus was not very well understood. They didnt have enough information to be able to tell people what to do. I dont know...
Click to expand...

My God, where do these people come from? So, the next best thing to do is lie to them before they die? Where is your friggin brain?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Juicey Omelette said:


> Covid 19 never was as serious as the liberal media hysteria created around it would suggest


Exactly.many sheep here incredibly after all these years still sadly have faith in our corrupt government and the idiot box in the living room that they believe eveything they tell them instead of listing to the whistleblowers who have risked their careers and livlihoods to get the truth out that it’s all a hoax for a new world order that bush,Clinton,and Obama have all spoken of in the past and it’s something the elite have had planned for us for decades now to depopulate the world.  Oh and for all you trolls who think I am making this up that bush Clinton and Obama have all talked about having a new world order,wake the hell up,go you youtube and type their names in and new world order speech,youll see for yourself,Jesus Christ wake the hell up and stop being an idiot.


----------



## ThisIsMe

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr Grump

jbrownson0831 said:


> I hold him accountable.....for improving and increasing the testing and getting the US mortality rate down from the horrible 8% the Dem states set early on to 2.9% over the past 4 months.  We are below the global average and below many countries that you wackos set as the standard like Germany....all because of the President and NOT the horrible Democrat governors all of you idiots idolize.




You are not below the global average of other first-world countries. The top 10 states have five dem governors and five rep governors between them.

Trump did nothing but sit on his big, fat arse. The numbers are coming down in spite of him, not because of him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dr Grump said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CDC website says that the coronavirus has become the third biggest cause of death in the USA.  Behind heart disease and cancer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my god usmb has the most ignorant posters,The CDC is a tool for the government,they fucking inflate numbers,they are as evil a government institution as the cia and fbi are charlie,believing them is as asinine and stupid as believing Clinton not having sex with women.comedy gold.
> The sheep here sure have too much faith in the idiot box in the living room.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You call people ignorant then type this shit? You couldn't make this up...
Click to expand...

If you don’t think the CIA,CDC and FBI are all evil institutions you are indeed a brainwashed clueless  sheep who can’t think for himself obviously.yeah I can’t make that shit up about you that is true.


----------



## Dr Grump

LA RAM FAN said:


> If you don’t think the CIA,CDC and FBI are all evil institutions you are indeed a brainwashed clueless  sheep who can’t think for himself obviously.yeah I can’t make that shit up about you that is true.



I get where you are coming from with the CIA. But FBI and CDC? Whacko alert!


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> The attitudes expressed by Trump supporters in this forum support that they are quite ignorant. Not only do they support a president keeping them ignorant but get quite upset when that president is proven to be doing


How so?


----------



## jc456

LA RAM FAN said:


> Juicey Omelette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid 19 never was as serious as the liberal media hysteria created around it would suggest
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.many sheep here incredibly after all these years still sadly have faith in our corrupt government and the idiot box in the living room that they believe eveything they tell them instead of listing to the whistleblowers who have risked their careers and livlihoods to get the truth out that it’s all a hoax for a new world order that bush,Clinton,and Obama have all spoken of in the past and it’s something the elite have had planned for us for decades now to depopulate the world.  Oh and for all you trolls who think I am making this up that bush Clinton and Obama have all talked about having a new world order,wake the hell up,go you youtube and type their names in and new world order speech,youll see for yourself,Jesus Christ wake the hell up and stop being an idiot.
Click to expand...

They love gubermint


----------



## Dr Grump

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
Click to expand...


About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu





						Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
					

CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dr Grump said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don’t think the CIA,CDC and FBI are all evil institutions you are indeed a brainwashed clueless  sheep who can’t think for himself obviously.yeah I can’t make that shit up about you that is true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get where you are coming from with the CIA. But FBI and CDC? Whacko alert!
Click to expand...

No what’s whacko is ignoring the tons of evidence out there the FBI has been an evil institution as the CIA for DECADES now and the fact that every three letter alphabet government is an evil institution.to trust a government institution as the CDC is beyond ignorant especially sense as I have turned blue in the face on this thread saying too many times to remember,thousands of doctors have exposed them for their lying how they inflate the numbers at great risk to themselves and their livilhoods.

to ignore these credible doctors and believe the CDC and FBI are not evil organizations is what is wacko,congrats on at least accepting the facts about how evil the CIA is though,at least you have One foot in the door.something I can’t sat for many others here that still don’t believe that about them.


----------



## jc456

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
Click to expand...

How many deaths in the same period of the year, 2018 and 2019, and what’s the count difference from this year?
BTw, 60,000 died of the flu


----------



## BWK

Trump must resign over this. People, this is murder. Over 190,000 dead, over 6 million infected, and Trump admits he covered this up with lies that actually got 190,000 people killed.

This is insane. Trump was just at a rally making fun of social distancing while he killed 190,000 people. He knows he is killing.

Look at the thousands Trump is killing by holding up prescription drugs in the mail.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jc456 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicey Omelette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid 19 never was as serious as the liberal media hysteria created around it would suggest
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.many sheep here incredibly after all these years still sadly have faith in our corrupt government and the idiot box in the living room that they believe eveything they tell them instead of listing to the whistleblowers who have risked their careers and livlihoods to get the truth out that it’s all a hoax for a new world order that bush,Clinton,and Obama have all spoken of in the past and it’s something the elite have had planned for us for decades now to depopulate the world.  Oh and for all you trolls who think I am making this up that bush Clinton and Obama have all talked about having a new world order,wake the hell up,go you youtube and type their names in and new world order speech,youll see for yourself,Jesus Christ wake the hell up and stop being an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They love gubermint
Click to expand...

Yeah you can’t reason with them,they have been brainwashed and conditioned by our corrupt school system indoctrinated by them that they sadly believe the idiot box in the living room and them have their best interests at heart,are looking out for them and never lie to them.


----------



## ThisIsMe

Can anyone tell me, what would be the benefit of trump lying about it?  You can't say reelection because this was essentially a year before elections. 

If trump had knowledge that this was going to be way worse than what he said it was...what was the benefit?  

Lying about it would only serve to hurt his re election. If he knew about all of this in advance, then he would have known that people would see the truth eventually and prove him a liar.  So, i ask again...what was the upside to trump lying about it?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

TNHarley said:


> Where is the tape?


Nothing else to be said.


----------



## depotoo




----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
Click to expand...

I will.

What is he responsible for?

The dude shut down travel from China and you motherfuckers called him a racist for it. Now you're backtracking and trying to act like you didn't call him a racist for shutting down travel to China ChiCom Commie fuck.

We should never trade with China again and neither should any of the rest of the world. Those motherfuckers need to be North Fucking Korea. 

I propose a regime change in China. It's time for the ChiComs to give up all power. 

Regime change in China.


----------



## ThisIsMe

BWK said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> So, im curious. Let's say trump had come out with the truth. Let's say he would have gone on national TV and said "folks, im going to level with you, there is a virus coming, and its going to be big, bigger than anything we've seen before.  This virus will likely kill hundreds of thousands of people, will shut down the economy for at least 6 months, but we can't exactly say how long it could last.  It could be nearly 2 years before we are back to normal..."
> 
> The panic and economic calamity that would have caused would have been massive.  How would that have been any better than him downplaying it?  Maybe, and im just spit balling here, but maybe he down played it to help soften the blow to prevent all out collapse of the system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is supposed to be an intelligent question, worthy of an intelligent answer? Get the fuck out of here. There is no intelligent answer for asking absolutely insulting, retarded, questions.
Click to expand...

So, do you not see how telling a country the worst right up front may not be the best course of action.  People tend to panic. We saw this happen even when the "downplayed" version was told.  What would have happened if the full strength version would have been told?


----------



## ThisIsMe

BWK said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it wouldn't have made much difference. At that point, the virus was not very well understood. They didnt have enough information to be able to tell people what to do. I dont know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My God, where do these people come from? So, the next best thing to do is lie to them before they die? Where is your friggin brain?
Click to expand...

So, there was little known about the virus early on.  Even fauci said Americans should not be worried about it. 

With little information to go on, what is it that trump should have done?


----------



## Dana7360

Asclepias said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but if you dont get near other people you can't catch it or infect anyone else. Not sure how something so simply to understand goes over your head that easily.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that you're wrong.  This is no different than the chef in the kitchen with hepatitis preparing food.
> You go nowhere near him.  So you think you can't catch it.
> 
> This virus lives for hours in the air, and for days on surfaces.   If you get onto an empty elevator, you're far from safe.  You're exposed to what the people on there before had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I left all that out.  However, if we are cleaning surfaces, social distancing, and masking we drastically drop the ability for the virus to infect people vs letting everyone catch it and hoping for herd immunity.
Click to expand...



Herd immunity won't work.

Anti bodies stay in the person for up to 4 months. That's it. After that the person is no longer immune.

People have been getting the virus twice. Some say that the second time was worse than the first.


----------



## ThisIsMe

depotoo said:


>


So, reading the transcript, what it really says is that trump knew it could be bad be he also said he thought it could be good. He said even the experts didn't know, they were watching China, to see what happened there. 

Overall, what he said was, he didn't want to be negative about this, he wanted to be positive. He said it would have been easy to be negative and go to the people and tell them the worst, be he wanted to give hope. 

Remember, at that time, litte was known about the virus. Had he come right out and told everyone how bad it was goi g to be, would it have made any difference, if they didnt understand exactly what they were dealing with?

Social distancing wasn't even suggested until March and face masks weren't recommended until April. 

Before that, there wasn't really any plan of action that anyone could act on.


----------



## Asclepias

Dana7360 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but if you dont get near other people you can't catch it or infect anyone else. Not sure how something so simply to understand goes over your head that easily.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that you're wrong.  This is no different than the chef in the kitchen with hepatitis preparing food.
> You go nowhere near him.  So you think you can't catch it.
> 
> This virus lives for hours in the air, and for days on surfaces.   If you get onto an empty elevator, you're far from safe.  You're exposed to what the people on there before had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I left all that out.  However, if we are cleaning surfaces, social distancing, and masking we drastically drop the ability for the virus to infect people vs letting everyone catch it and hoping for herd immunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Herd immunity won't work.
> 
> Anti bodies stay in the person for up to 4 months. That's it. After that the person is no longer immune.
> 
> People have been getting the virus twice. Some say that the second time was worse than the first.
Click to expand...

Sounds like a lifestyle change until there is cure then.


----------



## Neil Austen

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.



Trump pretty much MURDERED 200,000 Americans.  Disgusting piece of orange turd.


----------



## Dana7360

Mac1958 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't worry about that Chinese flu.  No big deal.  We've got it taken care of.  It's a hoax.
> 
> Go out, be with people, have fun, don't worry about spreading it, MAGA.
> 
> Fuckin' sociopath.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are afraid of living and in constantly in fear of dying and pursuing a normal life stay home, buy what you need online or have whatever delivered. Let everyone else who isn't as scared of living and dying when their time comes continue on with their life in pursuit of their own happiness. That is just to darn simple for you to grasp evidently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't mind that people no doubt spread the virus because they listened to him.
> 
> That is sociopathic, just like Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People cannot spread what they do not have. Your fear mongering and name calling accusations get you no where with me as they merely show what an ignorant asshat you are trying to control other peoples lives like they owe that to you. If you are scared stay the fuck home. If you think you are immune compromised stay home. It just doesn't get any more simple than that. Only a true psychopath would call another using common sense a sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if you're ignorant or lying.
> 
> But it's all coming out now, as we speak.  Trump ADMITS he knew, and looking back at WHAT HE SAYING THEN, he was lying to us.
> 
> You can't change that with your spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president is just like any other human in a position of authority that depends on others for accurate information. He shared what information he was getting at the time. That doesn't make him a liar as you claim but you calling him one because he shared what he knew as he learned it from others that were supposed to be the experts does just show your true colors as an insatiable prick with ears; and "you can't change that with your spin"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. the fatass is a incompetent fuckup and liar that knew in Nov that the virus was highly contagious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And his sheep are literally culpable, as they followed him and no doubt spread the virus.
> 
> They're complicit in this.
Click to expand...




That's one thing I can't get over.

trump knew how communicable and deadly this is yet he kept having large gatherings without masks. He had rallies without masks. He sent out tweets to liberate states because the democratic governors took steps to protect their people. 

He knew how deadly this is yet he not just didn't do anything about it, most of his actions he took made it worse and he knew it. He put the lives of his own followers in jeopardy and didn't care. 

It's just incredible.


----------



## WTF19

Syriusly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> None of his cultish followers will care.
> 
> February 7 Trump told Bob Woodward:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. *It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.*
> 
> Feb 26 Trump told the rest of America:
> *This is a flu. This is like a flu."
> 
> Trumplicans won't care that he lied. Because they never care that he lies. *
Click to expand...

why is it that you idiots forget it was the demoncrats that insisted the borders stay open?  wtf...stupidity, ignorance ,  stupidity...demoncrats--waste of oxygen


----------



## XponentialChaos

February 7:  _“It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flu... This is deadly stuff” _  (Private taped interview)

February 26:  _"You treat this like the flu. We'll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner. We view this, the same as the flu. This is a flu. This is like a flu. Like if you have the flu, you recuperate. You get better."_

Unbelievable.


----------



## WTF19

Neil Austen said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump pretty much MURDERED 200,000 Americans.  Disgusting piece of orange turd.
Click to expand...

again, it was the demoncrats that cried when the borders were to be closed.  wake up retard


----------



## BWK

ThisIsMe said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it wouldn't have made much difference. At that point, the virus was not very well understood. They didnt have enough information to be able to tell people what to do. I dont know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My God, where do these people come from? So, the next best thing to do is lie to them before they die? Where is your friggin brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, there was little known about the virus early on.  Even fauci said Americans should not be worried about it.
> 
> With little information to go on, what is it that trump should have done?
Click to expand...

You are a coward who cannot address the deceit that has been Trump from the beginning. Trump explained in detail what was known about the virus to Woodward, whether he knew it or not.  Then the deceit by downplaying it to the public, talking about children couldn't get it either. What Trump did was nothing short of demonic, and he set this country up for murder. You should be ashamed for defending what cannot be defended. Your post says more about who and what you are rather than Trump. This was by far his worst moment. We cannot have this monster in the WH.


----------



## Dana7360

Mac1958 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> It truly is a cult, who are the bulk of his base.
> 
> 
> 
> It's so damn close.  Group pathology, a throwback to the 30s and 40s.
> 
> I'm sitting here, wondering if I'm surprised. Up until this, I'd say nothing surprises me any more.  Not sure.
Click to expand...




I lived through and remember the bush boy years. They followed the bush boy from day one. They treated him the same way they are treating trump now.

I stopped being surprised by these people in the 90s. 

I have never stopped being disgusted and sickened.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Mac1958 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't worry about that Chinese flu.  No big deal.  We've got it taken care of.  It's a hoax.
> 
> Go out, be with people, have fun, don't worry about spreading it, MAGA.
> 
> Fuckin' sociopath.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are afraid of living and in constantly in fear of dying and pursuing a normal life stay home, buy what you need online or have whatever delivered. Let everyone else who isn't as scared of living and dying when their time comes continue on with their life in pursuit of their own happiness. That is just to darn simple for you to grasp evidently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't mind that people no doubt spread the virus because they listened to him.
> 
> That is sociopathic, just like Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People cannot spread what they do not have. Your fear mongering and name calling accusations get you no where with me as they merely show what an ignorant asshat you are trying to control other peoples lives like they owe that to you. If you are scared stay the fuck home. If you think you are immune compromised stay home. It just doesn't get any more simple than that. Only a true psychopath would call another using common sense a sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if you're ignorant or lying.
> 
> But it's all coming out now, as we speak.  Trump ADMITS he knew, and looking back at WHAT HE SAYING THEN, he was lying to us.
> 
> You can't change that with your spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president is just like any other human in a position of authority that depends on others for accurate information. He shared what information he was getting at the time. That doesn't make him a liar as you claim but you calling him one because he shared what he knew as he learned it from others that were supposed to be the experts does just show your true colors as an insatiable prick with ears; and "you can't change that with your spin"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sycophants own this.  Enjoy.  Your hero.
Click to expand...

Your hero?


BWK said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not okay, but it's just playing politics in hyper drive by the socialist democrats.
> It has affected everyday Americans in such a negative on several levels.
> It comes down to the  never ever Trump mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was always a never tramper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "tramper," wow.  The incredible wit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah she obviously has reading comprehension problems the fact she can’t even spell his name right.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still not debating anything.
Click to expand...

You’re a Chinese troll


----------



## XponentialChaos

February 7:  _“This is deadly stuff” _ (Private interview)

March 19:  _"I intended to always play it down.”  _(Private interview)

June 20:  _"Slow the testing down, please!"_ (Trump rally)


----------



## BWK

WTF19 said:


> Neil Austen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump pretty much MURDERED 200,000 Americans.  Disgusting piece of orange turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, it was the demoncrats that cried when the borders were to be closed.  wake up retard
Click to expand...

What's that shit got to do with Trump's lies and his murdering? Nothing! Step up and debate the thread coward.


----------



## Care4all

LA RAM FAN said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> please explain.....  how did he not lie, when he was telling us the complete opposite, of what he knew to be true??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, where's my $2,500 savings in health insurance and why couldn't I keep my doctor and healthcare plan?? When Dems lie for the greater good it's okay. When Trump tries to avoid panicking a nation the left bitch and complain. I swear there is no pleasing the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jimminy cricket Blues, what planet do you live on?  you are trying to compare 20,000 lies to one, or even a handful?
> 
> and why compare at all when it is so evident they don't even come close to compare....?
> 
> and what do you have to say about THIS PARTICULAR LIE, THAT TOOK LIVES?  And is still taking lives....
> 
> I don't know when you will open your eyes and see, that you are merely pawns to Trump.....  he never has given two shits about you, or about the swamp, or about our Military, or about the USA....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO 20,000 you say. You emotionally damaged Dem wingers and your exaggeration's. As for my support for Trump it's simple, asshole Dems have promised to raise my taxes and tax my 401k. I'm not their damn piggy bank they can rob whenever they please. That's just for starters, I despise almost every position Dems have taken on the issues. So good luck talking me out of supporting Trump, your leaders are 10x worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the proof is in the pudding on that as well,Gracie who has been a long time democrat back to the days of jfk,she made a thread that she will never vote for a democrat again,Americans are waking up that the dems are the ones destroying America and this is coming from a guy who has always said both parties are corrupt and one in the same and have never voted for either party,trump the exception him not being a career politician.
Click to expand...

American is unsafe and being destroyed from within, under Trump's reign....  why would you even think, it would be any different for a second term???  It'll only be worse....  and he will continue, to rip this nation apart!


----------



## BWK

ThisIsMe said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, reading the transcript, what it really says is that trump knew it could be bad be he also said he thought it could be good. He said even the experts didn't know, they were watching China, to see what happened there.
> 
> Overall, what he said was, he didn't want to be negative about this, he wanted to be positive. He said it would have been easy to be negative and go to the people and tell them the worst, be he wanted to give hope.
> 
> Remember, at that time, litte was known about the virus. Had he come right out and told everyone how bad it was goi g to be, would it have made any difference, if they didnt understand exactly what they were dealing with?
> 
> Social distancing wasn't even suggested until March and face masks weren't recommended until April.
> 
> Before that, there wasn't really any plan of action that anyone could act on.
Click to expand...

The SOB called it the new Democrat hoax, and compared it to the Russian hoax. Stop looking stupid by defending this pos.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

One lie dies, the disrespect of Trump towards war veterans and the left rolls out the next one right behind it.

Leftist shill Bob Woodward wants people to believe Trump purposely lied about the corona virus.

He has books to sell, I guess. I wonder which leftist outlet is waiting on deck.

The fact that CNN, the network that lives off lies about Trump, is pushing this narrative shows
how disingenuous this all is.


----------



## BWK

ThisIsMe said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it wouldn't have made much difference. At that point, the virus was not very well understood. They didnt have enough information to be able to tell people what to do. I dont know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My God, where do these people come from? So, the next best thing to do is lie to them before they die? Where is your friggin brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, there was little known about the virus early on.  Even fauci said Americans should not be worried about it.
> 
> With little information to go on, what is it that trump should have done?
Click to expand...

Then Trump should have kept his murdering mouth shut, instead of running it and killing 190,000 people. You all have no intelligent defense for this lying sack of shit murderer. That SOB should be arrested yesterday. He's worthless.


----------



## LeftofLeft

So the Left is calling Trump out for not putting the country into a panic which arguably could have put US in a worse position? Shit, that’s what Democrats do.


----------



## BWK

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> One lie dies, the disrespect of Trump towards war veterans and the left rolls out the next one right behind it.
> 
> Leftist shill Bob Woodward wants people to believe Trump purposely lied about the corona virus.
> 
> He has books to sell, I guess. I wonder which leftist outlet is waiting on deck.


Purposely lied on audio and video. "Purposely lied?"     20,000 plus lies and they were all accidental? Get out of here with that shit.


----------



## BWK

LeftofLeft said:


> So the Left is calling Trump out for not putting the country into a panic which arguably could have put US in a worse position? Shit, that’s what Democrats do.


This has to be the most retarded argument yet.


----------



## Dagosa

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
Click to expand...

Trump has been debunked.


----------



## BWK

Trump so fucked this up.

It is infuriating. This guy has signed up with the devil and there is no one worse than Trump.


----------



## Dr Grump

jc456 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many deaths in the same period of the year, 2018 and 2019, and what’s the count difference from this year?
> BTw, 60,000 died of the flu
Click to expand...


Okay 60,000. That is still three times less than COVID...


----------



## BWK

Still waiting on more bs arguments by the Right defending this murdering fucking monster. What a fucked up mess.


----------



## Dr Grump

LeftofLeft said:


> So the Left is calling Trump out for not putting the country into a panic?



So Trump thinks the US public is stupid?


----------



## excalibur

Mac1958 said:


> *****AFTER HE KNEW*****




In an article published on March 26 in the NEJM Fauci et all said the Wuhan virus would be like a severe flu season. So President Trump was basing what he said there on what they were telling him.


----------



## BWK

"Blood on his hands": WH medical veteran hits Trump as he admits virus scam on tape
					

President Trump admits he knew how deadly the coronavirus was in February, before the virus even hit the U.S., in newly released interviews with reporter Bob Woodward. Former White House medical expert Dr. Zeke Emanuel says the tapes show Trump knowingly misled the public and put politics above...




					www.msnbc.com


----------



## excalibur

BWK said:


> Still waiting on more bs arguments by the Right defending this murdering fucking monster. What a fucked up mess.




He murdered no one. 

Now Cuomo and several other Blue State Governors ordered nursing homes to accept people infected with the Wuhan virus. That directly resulted in tens-of-thousands of deaths in people 65+ years of age. Indeed, the bulk of deaths is in people 75 and older.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dagosa said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has been debunked.
Click to expand...

What happened to Rick Manning?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> February 7:  _“This is deadly stuff” _ (Private interview)
> 
> March 19:  _"I intended to always play it down.”  _(Private interview)
> 
> June 20:  _"Slow the testing down, please!"_ (Trump rally)


Context please. Never mind. Leftists are fake news liars.


----------



## BWK

excalibur said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *****AFTER HE KNEW*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published on March 26 in the NEJM Fauci et all said the Wuhan virus would be like a severe flu season. So President Trump was basing what he said there on what they were telling him.
Click to expand...

What a fucking liar. If that were true, Trump wouldn't have been giving his expert opinion on February 7th to Woodward. How do you come here and just flat out lie?  "Blood on his hands": WH medical veteran hits Trump as he admits virus scam on tape


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

bendog said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
Click to expand...

 "I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga"
More historical retardation. Democrats are the party that tried to stop black people from voting, not Republicans.


----------



## ThisIsMe

BWK said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it wouldn't have made much difference. At that point, the virus was not very well understood. They didnt have enough information to be able to tell people what to do. I dont know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My God, where do these people come from? So, the next best thing to do is lie to them before they die? Where is your friggin brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, there was little known about the virus early on.  Even fauci said Americans should not be worried about it.
> 
> With little information to go on, what is it that trump should have done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a coward who cannot address the deceit that has been Trump from the beginning. Trump explained in detail what was known about the virus to Woodward, whether he knew it or not.  Then the deceit by downplaying it to the public, talking about children couldn't get it either. What Trump did was nothing short of demonic, and he set this country up for murder. You should be ashamed for defending what cannot be defended. Your post says more about who and what you are rather than Trump. This was by far his worst moment. We cannot have this monster in the WH.
Click to expand...

Well...no. You see, I'm perfectly willing to accept, and admit if trump makes a mistake. I just do not see an upside for trump to lie about this. What does he gain by deceiving people?

We have transcripts of interviews with trump that basically says he was trying to show positivity. 

Aside from that, there would have been no reason for him, at that time, to go public with the full story, since they would have not had any follow up of advice or a course of action. 

It would ha e basically been kinda like this:

"Well, we have a massive virus that will likely kill about 200,000 of you Americans, and put millions of you out of work for nearly a year, and shut down the economy. We have no further information to share with you as of yet, because we do not understand what is going on, and our experts are unsure of what we should do....."

How would a statement like that have been helpful?


----------



## excalibur

excalibur said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on more bs arguments by the Right defending this murdering fucking monster. What a fucked up mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He murdered no one. Now Cuomo and several other Blue State Governors ordered nursing homes to accept people infected with the Wuhan virus.
Click to expand...




BWK said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *****AFTER HE KNEW*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published on March 26 in the NEJM Fauci et all said the Wuhan virus would be like a severe flu season. So President Trump was basing what he said there on what they were telling him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a fucking liar. If that were true, Trump wouldn't have been giving his expert opinion on February 7th to Woodward. How do you come here and just flat out lie?  "Blood on his hands": WH medical veteran hits Trump as he admits virus scam on tape
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *****AFTER HE KNEW*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published on March 26 in the NEJM Fauci et all said the Wuhan virus would be like a severe flu season. So President Trump was basing what he said there on what they were telling him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a fucking liar. If that were true, Trump wouldn't have been giving his expert opinion on February 7th to Woodward. How do you come here and just flat out lie?  "Blood on his hands": WH medical veteran hits Trump as he admits virus scam on tape
Click to expand...



Trump merely said he was not wanting to panic the American people. That's it. You, you seem in panic mode 24/7. 

The swamp hates Trump. They'll says anything to attempt to be rid of him. See you in 2024.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> February 7:  _“This is deadly stuff” _ (Private interview)
> 
> March 19:  _"I intended to always play it down.”  _(Private interview)
> 
> June 20:  _"Slow the testing down, please!"_ (Trump rally)
> 
> 
> 
> Context please. Never mind. Leftists are fake news liars.
Click to expand...


Go look it up if you're interested.  You have the the dates and the quotes.

Frankly, I think the context is obvious unless you haven't been paying attention.


----------



## initforme

Let's face it america has failed with dealing with the virus.  Epically.  Hopefully we learn from this most devastating illness.  It's time to allocate billions on readiness.  There is zero excuse for not having spent that money to be ready.


----------



## BWK

How stupid does one have to be to believe Trump didn't want Americans to panic over something he new was serious, when he made zero preparations for protective equipment for a pandemic he new was going to be a huge problem? Instead, he decided to ignore the problem, lie to us, and let people die. That's what he has done.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

excalibur said:


> In an article published on March 26 in the NEJM Fauci et all said the Wuhan virus would be like a severe flu season. So President Trump was basing what he said there on what they were telling him.


Trump was basing ALL his corona virus information and decisions based on the advice of career technocrat 
and fan of China, Anthony Faucci.

So you can say Trump's faith was misplaced. But you cannot say he was blindly going about this policy of his.


----------



## BWK

initforme said:


> Let's face it america has failed with dealing with the virus.  Epically.  Hopefully we learn from this most devastating illness.  It's time to allocate billions on readiness.  There is zero excuse for not having spent that money to be ready.


Thanks for letting us know what Trump knew about 8 months a go, but decided to keep it a secret. This will go down as the biggest fuck up in American history.


----------



## BWK

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published on March 26 in the NEJM Fauci et all said the Wuhan virus would be like a severe flu season. So President Trump was basing what he said there on what they were telling him.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was basing ALL his corona virus information and decisions based on the advice of career technocrat
> and fan of China, Anthony Faucci.
> 
> So you can say Trump's faith was misplaced. But you cannot say he was blindly going about this policy of his.
Click to expand...

Trump only has lies. Faith he wouldn't know about.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga"
> More historical retardation. Democrats are the party that tried to stop black people from voting, not Republicans.
Click to expand...

He did say he “never thought”. I believe him.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> February 7:  _“This is deadly stuff” _ (Private interview)
> 
> March 19:  _"I intended to always play it down.”  _(Private interview)
> 
> June 20:  _"Slow the testing down, please!"_ (Trump rally)
> 
> 
> 
> Context please. Never mind. Leftists are fake news liars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go look it up if you're interested.  You have the the dates and the quotes.
> 
> Frankly, I think the context is obvious unless you haven't been paying attention.
Click to expand...

You’re the one who brought them up you provide the context. Sound familiar?


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> February 7:  _“This is deadly stuff” _ (Private interview)
> 
> March 19:  _"I intended to always play it down.”  _(Private interview)
> 
> June 20:  _"Slow the testing down, please!"_ (Trump rally)
> 
> 
> 
> Context please. Never mind. Leftists are fake news liars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go look it up if you're interested.  You have the the dates and the quotes.
> 
> Frankly, I think the context is obvious unless you haven't been paying attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the one who brought them up you provide the context. Sound familiar?
Click to expand...


 Nope. Do some work yourself. It’s easy. Let’s see if you have the skills.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> February 7:  _“This is deadly stuff” _ (Private interview)
> 
> March 19:  _"I intended to always play it down.”  _(Private interview)
> 
> June 20:  _"Slow the testing down, please!"_ (Trump rally)
> 
> 
> 
> Context please. Never mind. Leftists are fake news liars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go look it up if you're interested.  You have the the dates and the quotes.
> 
> Frankly, I think the context is obvious unless you haven't been paying attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the one who brought them up you provide the context. Sound familiar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Do some work yourself. It’s easy. Let’s see if you have the skills.
Click to expand...

You are such a hypocrite. Are you even listening to yourself? I love it. You’re case in point that Leftists are hypocrites. Thank you. You may run along now. I accept your surrender.


----------



## LeftofLeft

BWK said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the Left is calling Trump out for not putting the country into a panic which arguably could have put US in a worse position? Shit, that’s what Democrats do.
> 
> 
> 
> This has to be the most retarded argument yet.
Click to expand...


How is that?


----------



## WEATHER53

What he said was he wanted  to play it down to avoid a panic. Avoiding a panic is good
Hoax 24 is underway and already defeated


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> February 7:  _“This is deadly stuff” _ (Private interview)
> 
> March 19:  _"I intended to always play it down.”  _(Private interview)
> 
> June 20:  _"Slow the testing down, please!"_ (Trump rally)
> 
> 
> 
> Context please. Never mind. Leftists are fake news liars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go look it up if you're interested.  You have the the dates and the quotes.
> 
> Frankly, I think the context is obvious unless you haven't been paying attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the one who brought them up you provide the context. Sound familiar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Do some work yourself. It’s easy. Let’s see if you have the skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are such a hypocrite. Are you even listening to yourself? I love it. You’re case in point that Leftists are hypocrites. Thank you. You may run along now. I accept your surrender.
Click to expand...


Typical Leftist. Just keeps asking and asking. You’re trolling now. We are done.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Neil Austen said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump pretty much MURDERED 200,000 Americans.  Disgusting piece of orange turd.
Click to expand...

Another sheep who believes the inflated numbers of the corrupt CDC.lol


----------



## Ame®icano

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.



"Trump On Tape"    

Where is the tape?

It reminds me of this...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> February 7:  _“This is deadly stuff” _ (Private interview)
> 
> March 19:  _"I intended to always play it down.”  _(Private interview)
> 
> June 20:  _"Slow the testing down, please!"_ (Trump rally)
> 
> 
> 
> Context please. Never mind. Leftists are fake news liars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go look it up if you're interested.  You have the the dates and the quotes.
> 
> Frankly, I think the context is obvious unless you haven't been paying attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the one who brought them up you provide the context. Sound familiar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Do some work yourself. It’s easy. Let’s see if you have the skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are such a hypocrite. Are you even listening to yourself? I love it. You’re case in point that Leftists are hypocrites. Thank you. You may run along now. I accept your surrender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical Leftist. Just keeps asking and asking. You’re trolling now. We are done.
Click to expand...

I accept your surrender.


----------



## Dagosa

Dana7360 said:


> They followed the bush boy from day one. They treated him the same way they are treating trump now.


Well, considering he took us into an founded war based on a lie and lead us into the worse recession since 1929, why the fk shouldn’t he take a little abuse. You were complaining about Obama wearing tan suits.. That’s a laugh. Trump ? You are living in a cave. Another recession and nearly 200k dead . I’m sure you Humpers would have excused Hillary and been nice to her.


----------



## Dagosa

Dr Grump said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the Left is calling Trump out for not putting the country into a panic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump thinks the US public is stupid?
Click to expand...

That’s probably the only thing he got right. Look at his Humpers. They buy into anything.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dagosa said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the Left is calling Trump out for not putting the country into a panic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump thinks the US public is stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s probably the only thing he got right. Look at his Humpers. They buy into anything.
Click to expand...

Two words: Rick Manning.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dagosa said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They followed the bush boy from day one. They treated him the same way they are treating trump now.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering he took us into an founded war based on a lie and lead us into the worse recession since 1929, why the fk shouldn’t he take a little abuse. You were complaining about Obama wearing tan suits.. That’s a laugh. Trump ? You are living in a cave. Another recession and nearly 200k dead . I’m sure you Humpers would have excused Hillary and been nice to her.
Click to expand...

LMaO....”he”.....you are really sad.


----------



## tresbigdog

AzogtheDefiler said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are tapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Play em....let's hear it. There were also so called tapes where he used the "N" word. Oh wait. That was fake news.
Click to expand...


dude, he has ADMITTED to saying it.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Manonthestreet said:


> It’s now looking like the lockdowns may have been a huge mistake
> 
> 
> Were lockdowns a mistake? To that nagging question, the answer increasingly seems to be yes. Certainly, they were a novelty. As novelist Lionel Shriver writes, “We’ve never before responded to a co…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


Lives were lost the consequence of Trump’s incompetence:

“Trump never did seem willing to fully mobilize the federal government and continually seemed to push problems off on the states,” Woodward writes of the pandemic. “There was no real management theory of the case or how to organize a massive enterprise to deal with one of the most complex emergencies the United States had ever faced.”









						Book: Trump said of virus, 'I wanted to always play it down'
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump talked in private about the “deadly” coronavirus last February, even as he was declaring to America it was no worse than the flu and insisting it was under control, according to a new book by journalist Bob Woodward...




					apnews.com


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> February 7:  _“This is deadly stuff” _ (Private interview)
> 
> March 19:  _"I intended to always play it down.”  _(Private interview)
> 
> June 20:  _"Slow the testing down, please!"_ (Trump rally)
> 
> 
> 
> Context please. Never mind. Leftists are fake news liars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go look it up if you're interested.  You have the the dates and the quotes.
> 
> Frankly, I think the context is obvious unless you haven't been paying attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the one who brought them up you provide the context. Sound familiar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Do some work yourself. It’s easy. Let’s see if you have the skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are such a hypocrite. Are you even listening to yourself? I love it. You’re case in point that Leftists are hypocrites. Thank you. You may run along now. I accept your surrender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical Leftist. Just keeps asking and asking. You’re trolling now. We are done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I accept your surrender.
Click to expand...


Whatever helps you feel better.


----------



## flacaltenn

*Been about 5 merges into this thread today..  I added "Woodward" into the title and moved this resultant thread into Politics where it's easier to find..  So we don't have to close or merge so many threads...  *


----------



## GWV5903

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.



Correct, there is nothing left to be said on how our POTUS handled the COVID virus, because he did all that could be done, the fact that you think someone else could have done anything different is laughable to put it nicely. The fear mongers such as yourself can’t deal with reality. The disease is going to kill people without a vaccine and even then people are going to die still. You’ve politicized a serious health crisis because you don’t like the fact he’s exposed all the crooks we have in elected office. It’s so amazing how destroying the global economy is more important than exposing the POS’s who don’t give a rats ass about anyone else, but theirselves, keep eating their crap...


----------



## Dana7360

Dagosa said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They followed the bush boy from day one. They treated him the same way they are treating trump now.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering he took us into an founded war based on a lie and lead us into the worse recession since 1929, why the fk shouldn’t he take a little abuse. You were complaining about Obama wearing tan suits.. That’s a laugh. Trump ? You are living in a cave. Another recession and nearly 200k dead . I’m sure you Humpers would have excused Hillary and been nice to her.
Click to expand...





I think you are directing your post to the wrong person.

I didn't support the bush boy, I didn't vote for him and I certainly have no problem saying the truth about him. He was a traitor to our nation.  He is a war criminal and belongs on trial for his war crimes then put into prison for those crimes. He lied us into wars. Tortured people and destroyed our economy. He lied through his teeth and divided our nation. I have absolutely nothing nice to say about that man other than he's not our president anymore.

I never complained about Obama in a tan suit beyond saying how ridiculous it was for the right to make a big deal about the tan suit.

I was a delegate for Obama in both 2008 and 2012 at my state's democratic convention even though I'm a registered Independent.

I don't support trump. I have never supported trump. In fact I was saying that I wasn't surprised by the trump people's behavior and excusing all of the lies, crime and corruption of trump because I saw the same people do the same thing with the bush boy.

Read my post better.

MY FAVORITE AUNT IS ONE OF THE 190 THOUSAND PEOPLE TRUMP HAS MURDERED WITH THAT VIRUS.

Stop calling me a humper.

I have been a registered Independent since 1978. I have voted a variety of parties through the decades but one party I have never voted for is the Republican Party. I'm proud to say I've never voted for a republican in my life.

You seriously need to pay more attention to my posts and not misunderstand them.

Oh, by the way, I voted for Hillary. I taught my daughter and my mom about her and they both loved Hillary.

I loved Hillary and supported her so much I actually worked with her once in 2008. I worked with her husband Bill twice. Once in 2006 and then again in 2010.

Get your facts straight before you post a bunch of garbage that is so wrong you make a fool of yourself to everyone who has ever read my posts.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

BWK said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> He also formed a taskforce and implemented a travel ban weeks before the first confirmed case, while the democrats called him a xenophobe and warned us that this flu across the pacific was just a distraction from impeachment.
> 
> Even if I agreed with your take on Trump's performance, why would I vote for the people who thought he was OVER reacting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you'd rather vote for a liar then.
Click to expand...

This is presidential politics, dummy.  There are only liars on the ballot.


----------



## Mac1958

Crepitus said:


> You don't even know which thread you're replying to.
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. John Bolton (no friend of Trump) said that is not what happened. Next....
> 
> He said it about McCain not about soldiers who died in world wars.
> 
> Here is the link before you ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Bolton shoots down Atlantic story saying Trump called soldiers 'losers': ‘I was there’; ‘I didn’t hear that’
> 
> 
> Even John Bolton - an enemy of Trump- has disputed a story in The Atlantic claiming that President Donald Trump called fallen World War I soldiers “losers.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lawenforcementtoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You have to admit, it's not easy keeping up with the chaos.  One day Trump is insulting the dead, the next he's admitting he lied and people died.

A person can fall behind a bit.


----------



## Mac1958

Syriusly said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
Click to expand...

The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.

That's a fact.


----------



## Mac1958

Dana7360 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't worry about that Chinese flu.  No big deal.  We've got it taken care of.  It's a hoax.
> 
> Go out, be with people, have fun, don't worry about spreading it, MAGA.
> 
> Fuckin' sociopath.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are afraid of living and in constantly in fear of dying and pursuing a normal life stay home, buy what you need online or have whatever delivered. Let everyone else who isn't as scared of living and dying when their time comes continue on with their life in pursuit of their own happiness. That is just to darn simple for you to grasp evidently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't mind that people no doubt spread the virus because they listened to him.
> 
> That is sociopathic, just like Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People cannot spread what they do not have. Your fear mongering and name calling accusations get you no where with me as they merely show what an ignorant asshat you are trying to control other peoples lives like they owe that to you. If you are scared stay the fuck home. If you think you are immune compromised stay home. It just doesn't get any more simple than that. Only a true psychopath would call another using common sense a sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if you're ignorant or lying.
> 
> But it's all coming out now, as we speak.  Trump ADMITS he knew, and looking back at WHAT HE SAYING THEN, he was lying to us.
> 
> You can't change that with your spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president is just like any other human in a position of authority that depends on others for accurate information. He shared what information he was getting at the time. That doesn't make him a liar as you claim but you calling him one because he shared what he knew as he learned it from others that were supposed to be the experts does just show your true colors as an insatiable prick with ears; and "you can't change that with your spin"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. the fatass is a incompetent fuckup and liar that knew in Nov that the virus was highly contagious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And his sheep are literally culpable, as they followed him and no doubt spread the virus.
> 
> They're complicit in this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one thing I can't get over.
> 
> trump knew how communicable and deadly this is yet he kept having large gatherings without masks. He had rallies without masks. He sent out tweets to liberate states because the democratic governors took steps to protect their people.
> 
> He knew how deadly this is yet he not just didn't do anything about it, most of his actions he took made it worse and he knew it. He put the lives of his own followers in jeopardy and didn't care.
> 
> It's just incredible.
Click to expand...

Yeah.

Trying not to "panic" the country is an argument that can be made -- although not a good one.  But what he did and allowed AFTER HE KNEW is downright criminal.  AND he CONSTANTLY MOCKED Americans for taking precautions.

If he gets away with this, this country is broken.


----------



## Mac1958

Dana7360 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> It truly is a cult, who are the bulk of his base.
> 
> 
> 
> It's so damn close.  Group pathology, a throwback to the 30s and 40s.
> 
> I'm sitting here, wondering if I'm surprised. Up until this, I'd say nothing surprises me any more.  Not sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lived through and remember the bush boy years. They followed the bush boy from day one. They treated him the same way they are treating trump now.
> 
> I stopped being surprised by these people in the 90s.
> 
> I have never stopped being disgusted and sickened.
Click to expand...

And remember - the people who are claiming to be anti-war today, are_* the same people *_who were screaming USA USA and making excuses when Bush took us to those wars.

They have no shame whatsoever.


----------



## Mac1958

BWK said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *****AFTER HE KNEW*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published on March 26 in the NEJM Fauci et all said the Wuhan virus would be like a severe flu season. So President Trump was basing what he said there on what they were telling him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a fucking liar. If that were true, Trump wouldn't have been giving his expert opinion on February 7th to Woodward. How do you come here and just flat out lie?  "Blood on his hands": WH medical veteran hits Trump as he admits virus scam on tape
Click to expand...

They have to lie.  They have sold their soul to this person and they're stuck.

He lied to us with a deadly pandemic bearing down on the country, and then he mocked those who tried to take precautions. 

That's undeniable now.


----------



## Mac1958

tresbigdog said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are tapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Play em....let's hear it. There were also so called tapes where he used the "N" word. Oh wait. That was fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude, he has ADMITTED to saying it.
Click to expand...

It doesn't matter.  They don't care.


----------



## XponentialChaos

In one sense, I can understand that he may have been trying to calm people down.

But it’s unbelievably careless for him to try to do that by LYING about the seriousness of this virus.

Unbelievable. At least it should be.


----------



## Mac1958

XponentialChaos said:


> In one sense, I can understand that he may have been trying to calm people down.
> But it’s unbelievably careless for him to try to do that by LYING about the seriousness of this virus.
> Unbelievable. At least it should be.


1. He lacks the capacity to understand that there is more than one way to prevent panic.  He lacks the capacity to find the right words to communicate with normal people.  His impulse, as always, was to lie, so that's what he did.
2. After he knew, he allowed large crowds to gather and openly and regularly mocked Americans who tried to take precautions.  A normal, intelligent, empathetic adult wouldn't even think to do something like that.

Yeah.  This should be the final straw.  But something tells me it won't be.


----------



## pknopp

GWV5903 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, there is nothing left to be said on how our POTUS handled the COVID virus, because he did all that could be done, the fact that you think someone else could have done anything different is laughable to put it nicely. The fear mongers such as yourself can’t deal with reality. The disease is going to kill people without a vaccine and even then people are going to die still. You’ve politicized a serious health crisis because you don’t like the fact he’s exposed all the crooks we have in elected office. It’s so amazing how destroying the global economy is more important than exposing the POS’s who don’t give a rats ass about anyone else, but theirselves, keep eating their crap...
Click to expand...


 There is one thing another president could have done that Trump didn't. Not lie about it.


----------



## Mac1958

pknopp said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, there is nothing left to be said on how our POTUS handled the COVID virus, because he did all that could be done, the fact that you think someone else could have done anything different is laughable to put it nicely. The fear mongers such as yourself can’t deal with reality. The disease is going to kill people without a vaccine and even then people are going to die still. You’ve politicized a serious health crisis because you don’t like the fact he’s exposed all the crooks we have in elected office. It’s so amazing how destroying the global economy is more important than exposing the POS’s who don’t give a rats ass about anyone else, but theirselves, keep eating their crap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is one thing another president could have done that Trump didn't. Not lie about it.
Click to expand...

It's all he knows.


----------



## harmonica

BWK said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> ..he didn't lie ---you people have had TDS since 2016 and make crap up about anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please explain.....  how did he not lie, when he was telling us the complete opposite, of what he knew to be true??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can't. The show up on this forum just to lie.
> 
> Trump supporters are so uneducated, unprepared, and dishonest. They are like the dog chasing its tail. They accomplish nothing by posting on this forum. They never say anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you just described the demoncrats---congrats, you may finally opening up the other side of your brain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then show me where my video links are a lie then. And if you don't you are a pos liar. Get going.
Click to expand...

Then show me where the video links are a not a lie then. And if you don't you are a pos liar. Get going.


----------



## harmonica

meaner gene said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..he didn't lie ---you people have had TDS since 2016 and make crap up about anything
> 
> 
> 
> It was proven. And lying to yourself doesn't change that reality either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm wondering what degree of evidence they think is sufficient to prove that Trump lied.  Witnesses, audio tape, video tape.   Even transcripts aren't enough evidence to these kool-aid swallowers.
Click to expand...

...hahhahahaha
..you people are perceiving it's lying because of your TDS


----------



## harmonica

Care4all said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> ..he didn't lie ---you people have had TDS since 2016 and make crap up about anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please explain.....  how did he not lie, when he was telling us the complete opposite, of what he knew to be true??
Click to expand...

....just because you think it's lying, doesn't mean it's true-just like police brutality and racism


----------



## Penelope

GWV5903 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, there is nothing left to be said on how our POTUS handled the COVID virus, because he did all that could be done, the fact that you think someone else could have done anything different is laughable to put it nicely. The fear mongers such as yourself can’t deal with reality. The disease is going to kill people without a vaccine and even then people are going to die still. You’ve politicized a serious health crisis because you don’t like the fact he’s exposed all the crooks we have in elected office. It’s so amazing how destroying the global economy is more important than exposing the POS’s who don’t give a rats ass about anyone else, but theirselves, keep eating their crap...
Click to expand...


Tramp destroyed the economy, along with over 190,000 dead and dying.  He could of said to not panic and told the truth, instead he denied the truth to people.


----------



## harmonica

BWK said:


> He can't. The show up on this forum just to lie.
> 
> Trump supporters are so uneducated, unprepared, and dishonest. They are like the dog chasing its tail. They accomplish nothing by posting on this forum. They never say anything.


He can't. They show up on this forum just to lie.

Biden supporters are so uneducated, unprepared, and dishonest. They are like the dog chasing its tail. They accomplish nothing by posting on this forum. They never say anything.


----------



## harmonica

Penelope said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, there is nothing left to be said on how our POTUS handled the COVID virus, because he did all that could be done, the fact that you think someone else could have done anything different is laughable to put it nicely. The fear mongers such as yourself can’t deal with reality. The disease is going to kill people without a vaccine and even then people are going to die still. You’ve politicized a serious health crisis because you don’t like the fact he’s exposed all the crooks we have in elected office. It’s so amazing how destroying the global economy is more important than exposing the POS’s who don’t give a rats ass about anyone else, but theirselves, keep eating their crap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tramp destroyed the economy, along with over 190,000 dead and dying.  He could of said to not panic and told the truth, instead he denied the truth to people.
Click to expand...

hahhahahahah
sure he did, sure


----------



## Mac1958

Penelope said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, there is nothing left to be said on how our POTUS handled the COVID virus, because he did all that could be done, the fact that you think someone else could have done anything different is laughable to put it nicely. The fear mongers such as yourself can’t deal with reality. The disease is going to kill people without a vaccine and even then people are going to die still. You’ve politicized a serious health crisis because you don’t like the fact he’s exposed all the crooks we have in elected office. It’s so amazing how destroying the global economy is more important than exposing the POS’s who don’t give a rats ass about anyone else, but theirselves, keep eating their crap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tramp destroyed the economy, along with over 190,000 dead and dying.  He could of said to not panic and told the truth, instead he denied the truth to people.
Click to expand...

He lied about a deadly pandemic headed our way, and then he openly and repeatedly mocked Americans who tried to take precautions.

Only obedient Trump sheep can deny either of those facts now.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Since when does 'playing it down' equate to a lie?

The phrase simply means you emphasize the good facts and information over the bad, but it is not a lie.

It is simply a choice of where to place the emphasis.

Jeebus, Dems seem to want everyone to run around like their hair is on fire screaming 'Lck 'em up! Lock EVERYONE up!'

roflmao


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

These folks remind me of the Bush sycophants who would twist themselves into pretzels to justify invading Iraq...they would call anyone who disagreed with them, terrorists and anti-american for opposing the war in Iraq and not bowing down to Bush...

They would jump thru hoops to explain why Saddam was behind 9/11 and why it was mandatory that we invade Iraq.....Now you can't find these people....now since time has passed -- these people pretend they were never Bushees and they were always against invading Iraq....

100's of thousands of lives have been lost....trillions of dollars wasted.....the Patriot Act was created, civil liberties violated, still to this day, you can't take a 3 oz bottle on a plane because of our fear of another 9/11 -- yet we are willing to stage a second civil war over wearing a mask on that same plane...


----------



## harmonica

Biff_Poindexter said:


> These folks remind me of the Bush sycophants who would twist themselves into pretzels to justify invading Iraq...they would call anyone who disagreed with them, terrorists and anti-american for opposing the war in Iraq and not bowing down to Bush...
> 
> They would jump thru hoops to explain why Saddam was behind 9/11 and why it was mandatory that we invade Iraq.....Now you can't find these people....now since time has passed -- these people pretend they were never Bushees and they were always against invading Iraq....
> 
> 100's of thousands of lives have been lost....trillions of dollars wasted.....the Patriot Act was created, civil liberties violated, still to this day, you can't take a 3 oz bottle on a plane because of our fear of another 9/11 -- yet we are willing to stage a second civil war over wearing a mask on that same plane...


Iraq was justified
they violated the cease fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  DUH


----------



## harmonica

Biff_Poindexter said:


> These folks remind me of the Bush sycophants who would twist themselves into pretzels to justify invading Iraq...they would call anyone who disagreed with them, terrorists and anti-american for opposing the war in Iraq and not bowing down to Bush...
> 
> They would jump thru hoops to explain why Saddam was behind 9/11 and why it was mandatory that we invade Iraq.....Now you can't find these people....now since time has passed -- these people pretend they were never Bushees and they were always against invading Iraq....
> 
> 100's of thousands of lives have been lost....trillions of dollars wasted.....the Patriot Act was created, civil liberties violated, still to this day, you can't take a 3 oz bottle on a plane because of our fear of another 9/11 -- yet we are willing to stage a second civil war over wearing a mask on that same plane...


TDS is a cult of sycophants


----------



## Penelope

Ame®icano said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Trump On Tape"
> 
> Where is the tape?
> 
> It reminds me of this...
Click to expand...


In the article.


----------



## Dagosa

Dana7360 said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They followed the bush boy from day one. They treated him the same way they are treating trump now.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering he took us into an founded war based on a lie and lead us into the worse recession since 1929, why the fk shouldn’t he take a little abuse. You were complaining about Obama wearing tan suits.. That’s a laugh. Trump ? You are living in a cave. Another recession and nearly 200k dead . I’m sure you Humpers would have excused Hillary and been nice to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are directing your post to the wrong person.
> 
> I didn't support the bush boy, I didn't vote for him and I certainly have no problem saying the truth about him. He was a traitor to our nation.  He is a war criminal and belongs on trial for his war crimes then put into prison for those crimes. He lied us into wars. Tortured people and destroyed our economy. He lied through his teeth and divided our nation. I have absolutely nothing nice to say about that man other than he's not our president anymore.
> 
> I never complained about Obama in a tan suit beyond saying how ridiculous it was for the right to make a big deal about the tan suit.
> 
> I was a delegate for Obama in both 2008 and 2012 at my state's democratic convention even though I'm a registered Independent.
> 
> I don't support trump. I have never supported trump. In fact I was saying that I wasn't surprised by the trump people's behavior and excusing all of the lies, crime and corruption of trump because I saw the same people do the same thing with the bush boy.
> 
> Read my post better.
> 
> MY FAVORITE AUNT IS ONE OF THE 190 THOUSAND PEOPLE TRUMP HAS MURDERED WITH THAT VIRUS.
> 
> Stop calling me a humper.
> 
> I have been a registered Independent since 1978. I have voted a variety of parties through the decades but one party I have never voted for is the Republican Party. I'm proud to say I've never voted for a republican in my life.
> 
> You seriously need to pay more attention to my posts and not misunderstand them.
> 
> Oh, by the way, I voted for Hillary. I taught my daughter and my mom about her and they both loved Hillary.
> 
> I loved Hillary and supported her so much I actually worked with her once in 2008. I worked with her husband Bill twice. Once in 2006 and then again in 2010.
> 
> Get your facts straight before you post a bunch of garbage that is so wrong you make a fool of yourself to everyone who has ever read my posts.
Click to expand...

Sorry,  
For the mistake..


----------



## Dagosa

JimBowie1958 said:


> Jeebus, Dems seem to want everyone to run around like their hair is on fire screaming 'Lck 'em up! Lock EVERYONE up!'


Well, they all came into office as criminals under investigation. His own campaign staff has been prosecuted, served time or been pardon. If Hillary  had done 1/100 what Trump is involved in, you’d be crying, lock her up too. Oh, you guys did for months.....and then could find nothing.


----------



## Fang

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.



When President Trump declared a public health emergency and banned flights from China way back in January it was obvious how serious this was. Why did you and Democrats ignore it? Oh right, because you hate the President.


----------



## JLW

Fang said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When President Trump declared a public health emergency and banned flights from China way back in January it was obvious how serious this was. Why did you and Democrats ignore it? Oh right, because you hate the President.
Click to expand...

Trump called the virus hoax, told us  it would fade away, said it was like a flu when he knew it was all a lie. 190,000 people are now dead. Trump lied and Americans died.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


Thanks, Obama!


----------



## Mac1958

Johnlaw said:


> Trump called the virus hoax, told us  it would fade away, said it was like a flu when he knew it was all a lie. 190,000 people are now dead. Trump lied and Americans died.


And the Trumpsters don't give a shit.


----------



## JLW

Mac1958 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump called the virus hoax, told us  it would fade away, said it was like a flu when he knew it was all a lie. 190,000 people are now dead. Trump lied and Americans died.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Trumpsters don't give a shit.
Click to expand...

Many of those that died were elderly veterans who fought for this country. This fact should anger everyone. Well, we all know how much they disdain our serviceman anyway. Their silence speaks volumes.


----------



## Mac1958

*All AFTER Trump knew how deadly this virus is:*


----------



## Penelope

and he didn't shut down all travel from and to China:
-------------------------------------------

TRUMP: “We would’ve had thousands of people additionally die if we let people come in from heavily infected China. But we stopped it. We did a travel ban in January. ... By closing up, we saved millions, potentially millions of lives.” — Rose Garden remarks Tuesday.

TRUMP: He didn’t ban travel from China. He restricted it. Dozens of countries took similar steps to control travel from hot spots before or around the same time the U.S. did.

The U.S. restrictions that took effect Feb. 2 continued to allow travel to the U.S. from China’s Hong Kong and Macao territories over the past five months. The Associated Press reported that more than 8,000 Chinese and foreign nationals based in those territories entered the U.S. in the first three months after the travel restrictions were imposed.

Additionally, more than 27,000 Americans returned from mainland China in the first month after the restrictions took effect. U.S. officials lost track of more than 1,600 of them who were supposed to be monitored for virus exposure.









						AP FACT CHECK: Trump and the virus-era China ban that isn't
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump's “ban” on travel from China is his go-to point when defending his response to the coronavirus pandemic...




					apnews.com


----------



## Penelope

I can't but wonder what else tramp is keeping from us.


----------



## Dagosa

Fang said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When President Trump declared a public health emergency and banned flights from China way back in January it was obvious how serious this was. Why did you and Democrats ignore it? Oh right, because you hate the President.
Click to expand...

He ignored that o


Fang said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When President Trump declared a public health emergency and banned flights from China way back in January it was obvious how serious this was. Why did you and Democrats ignore it? Oh right, because you hate the President.
Click to expand...

Because he didn’t ban travel. He had some restrictions that still allowed travel without quarantine which resulted in I felt toons easily entering the country. There was no ban.


----------



## JoeB131

kaz said:


> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?



Um, 190,000 dead.  No one "hyped" the Virus. It's as bad as everyone says it is.


----------



## Penelope

Not2BSubjugated said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> He also formed a taskforce and implemented a travel ban weeks before the first confirmed case, while the democrats called him a xenophobe and warned us that this flu across the pacific was just a distraction from impeachment.
> 
> Even if I agreed with your take on Trump's performance, why would I vote for the people who thought he was OVER reacting?
Click to expand...







Feb 1

*We are in the midst of a crisis with the coronavirus. We need to lead the way with science — not Donald Trump’s record of hysteria, xenophobia, and fear-mongering. He is the worst possible person to lead our country through a global health emergency.
------------------------------*

and it turned out to be the truth.


----------



## Billiejeens

Dr. Anthony Fauci defended President Donald Trump from claims Wednesday that he lied about the coronavirus, telling Fox News: *“I don’t recall anything that was any gross distortion in things that I spoke to him about.” *

The end.


----------



## Billiejeens

Penelope said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> He also formed a taskforce and implemented a travel ban weeks before the first confirmed case, while the democrats called him a xenophobe and warned us that this flu across the pacific was just a distraction from impeachment.
> 
> Even if I agreed with your take on Trump's performance, why would I vote for the people who thought he was OVER reacting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 386804
> 
> 
> Feb 1
> 
> *We are in the midst of a crisis with the coronavirus. We need to lead the way with science — not Donald Trump’s record of hysteria, xenophobia, and fear-mongering. He is the worst possible person to lead our country through a global health emergency.
> ------------------------------*
> 
> and it turned out to be the truth.
Click to expand...



It didn't turn out to be true
He didn't call vets losers and suckers.

You realize that you all are simply talking to each other - these lies gain you no support but undoubtedly lose you some.


----------



## Dagosa

Trumps excuse for his do


Fang said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When President Trump declared a public health emergency and banned flights from China way back in January it was obvious how serious this was. Why did you and Democrats ignore it? Oh right, because you hate the President.
Click to expand...

And you loved Obama.....ha ha


----------



## Dagosa

Billiejeens said:


> It didn't turn out to be true
> He didn't call vets losers and suckers.


Yes Dorothy. Click your heals and repeat it three times and it will go away.


----------



## Billiejeens

Turtlesoup said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> OH stop---Trump did what any president would have done to lower the panic----presidents are expected to give a rosy confident outlook when such nonsense as this virus hits our shores.  This is to prevent unnecessary fear and thusly panic.  He would have been inept if he didn't play the cheerleader in this case.  What a bunch of jackasses---going after Trump for doing the right thing.
> 
> No one died because of Trumps actions fool------he banned the foreign infected travel and had been building the wall which kept many of the infected illegals out---his actions saved tens of thousands of american's lives.  Playing cheerleader didn't cost anyone anything despite the Trump-haters pathetic wet dreams.
Click to expand...


You simply have to laugh at that those people - they give us no choice.

Left - Let the scientists do the science stuff.
Trump - I am, I'm letting them do that while I reassure the country.
Left - No don't do that
Trump - Should I do the science stuff?
Left - No Let the scientists do the science stuff.
Trump - Okay I'll reassure the country.
Left - NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Billiejeens

Dagosa said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't turn out to be true
> He didn't call vets losers and suckers.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Dorothy. Click your heals and repeat it three times and it will go away.
Click to expand...


False stuff tends to go away on it's own
See - last 4 years


----------



## Penelope

Billiejeens said:


> Dr. Anthony Fauci defended President Donald Trump from claims Wednesday that he lied about the coronavirus, telling Fox News: *“I don’t recall anything that was any gross distortion in things that I spoke to him about.” *
> 
> The end.


Fauci had to be worried about tramp's mouth and twitter fingers, 

and by the way I thought you trampers hated Fauci , he was in to honesty about the virus as much as he could have been.


----------



## Penelope

Billiejeens said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't turn out to be true
> He didn't call vets losers and suckers.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Dorothy. Click your heals and repeat it three times and it will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False stuff tends to go away on it's own
> See - last 4 years
Click to expand...

Yep, Russia is still a grave threat to our elections.


----------



## Billiejeens

Penelope said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't turn out to be true
> He didn't call vets losers and suckers.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Dorothy. Click your heals and repeat it three times and it will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False stuff tends to go away on it's own
> See - last 4 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, Russia is still a grave threat to our elections.
Click to expand...


I simply don't know where they grow people without brains
Is it a place named OZ?


----------



## DBA

JoeB131 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, 190,000 dead.  No one "hyped" the Virus. It's as bad as everyone says it is.
Click to expand...


80k died from the flu in 2017 and we all know the reported COVID death numbers are high, not low. According to the NY Times, 41% of COVID deaths(68000+) are from nursing homes.

More Than 40% of U.S. Coronavirus Deaths Are Linked to Nursing Homes


----------



## Billiejeens

Penelope said:


> I can't but wonder what else tramp is keeping from us.



The moon landing was faked
The CIA killed Kennedy
Area 51 has extraterrestrial beings

A little surprised that President Trump has kept those secrets.


----------



## Claudette

DBA said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, 190,000 dead.  No one "hyped" the Virus. It's as bad as everyone says it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 80k died from the flu in 2017 and we all know the reported COVID death numbers are high, not low. According to the NY Times, 41% of COVID deaths(68000+) are from nursing homes.
Click to expand...


Yup and how many infected to Cuomo shove into NY nursing homes?


----------



## DBA

Penelope said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't turn out to be true
> He didn't call vets losers and suckers.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Dorothy. Click your heals and repeat it three times and it will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False stuff tends to go away on it's own
> See - last 4 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, Russia is still a grave threat to our elections.
Click to expand...


Maybe you should focus your attention on China.  President Xi Jinping and the Bidens are besties.


----------



## Billiejeens

Biff_Poindexter said:


> These folks remind me of the Bush sycophants who would twist themselves into pretzels to justify invading Iraq...they would call anyone who disagreed with them, terrorists and anti-american for opposing the war in Iraq and not bowing down to Bush...
> 
> They would jump thru hoops to explain why Saddam was behind 9/11 and why it was mandatory that we invade Iraq.....Now you can't find these people....now since time has passed -- these people pretend they were never Bushees and they were always against invading Iraq....
> 
> 100's of thousands of lives have been lost....trillions of dollars wasted.....the Patriot Act was created, civil liberties violated, still to this day, you can't take a 3 oz bottle on a plane because of our fear of another 9/11 -- yet we are willing to stage a second civil war over wearing a mask on that same plane...




I literally never witnessed one person claim that Saddam was behind 911, no one.
The USA went into Iraq representing the UN and to enforce UN sanctions.
United Nations - you know those guys that leftists love .

They love the UN until they don't - Like Big Blue EC walls.


----------



## Dagosa

Claudette said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, 190,000 dead.  No one "hyped" the Virus. It's as bad as everyone says it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 80k died from the flu in 2017 and we all know the reported COVID death numbers are high, not low. According to the NY Times, 41% of COVID deaths(68000+) are from nursing homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup and how many infected to Cuomo shove into NY nursing homes?
Click to expand...

Actually none. The plan was to make some nursing homes covert only And quarantine infected people.


----------



## Claudette

jbrownson0831 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is guilty of dereliction  of duty.  He knew and kept it away from the public.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahahahaha....wait.....hahahahahahahaha
Click to expand...


Seems Penelope can't read. Everything Trump did is listed on this thread and it goes back to January. I'd say the only dereliction of duty I've seem is from the Dems who called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US. Pelousy everyone to chill and enjoy the Chinese New Year. Talk about dereliction of duty. 

She screams about Trump but says nary a word about the dereliction of the Dems.

She's a hypocritical whiny asshole.


----------



## Dagosa

Billiejeens said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> These folks remind me of the Bush sycophants who would twist themselves into pretzels to justify invading Iraq...they would call anyone who disagreed with them, terrorists and anti-american for opposing the war in Iraq and not bowing down to Bush...
> 
> They would jump thru hoops to explain why Saddam was behind 9/11 and why it was mandatory that we invade Iraq.....Now you can't find these people....now since time has passed -- these people pretend they were never Bushees and they were always against invading Iraq....
> 
> 100's of thousands of lives have been lost....trillions of dollars wasted.....the Patriot Act was created, civil liberties violated, still to this day, you can't take a 3 oz bottle on a plane because of our fear of another 9/11 -- yet we are willing to stage a second civil war over wearing a mask on that same plane...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I literally never witnessed one person claim that Saddam was behind 911, no one.
> The USA went into Iraq representing the UN and to enforce UN sanctions.
> United Nations - you know those guys that leftists love .
> 
> They love the UN until they don't - Like Big Blue EC walls.
Click to expand...

Rewriting history again ? Eventually according to the right, Trump will become a scientist.


----------



## Billiejeens

Dagosa said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> These folks remind me of the Bush sycophants who would twist themselves into pretzels to justify invading Iraq...they would call anyone who disagreed with them, terrorists and anti-american for opposing the war in Iraq and not bowing down to Bush...
> 
> They would jump thru hoops to explain why Saddam was behind 9/11 and why it was mandatory that we invade Iraq.....Now you can't find these people....now since time has passed -- these people pretend they were never Bushees and they were always against invading Iraq....
> 
> 100's of thousands of lives have been lost....trillions of dollars wasted.....the Patriot Act was created, civil liberties violated, still to this day, you can't take a 3 oz bottle on a plane because of our fear of another 9/11 -- yet we are willing to stage a second civil war over wearing a mask on that same plane...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I literally never witnessed one person claim that Saddam was behind 911, no one.
> The USA went into Iraq representing the UN and to enforce UN sanctions.
> United Nations - you know those guys that leftists love .
> 
> They love the UN until they don't - Like Big Blue EC walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rewriting history again ? Eventually according to the right, Trump will become a scientist.
Click to expand...


No rewrite -
He will not become a scientist - Science has become too politicized for his taste.


----------



## Claudette

Dagosa said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, 190,000 dead.  No one "hyped" the Virus. It's as bad as everyone says it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 80k died from the flu in 2017 and we all know the reported COVID death numbers are high, not low. According to the NY Times, 41% of COVID deaths(68000+) are from nursing homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup and how many infected to Cuomo shove into NY nursing homes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually none. The plan was to make some nursing homes covert only And quarantine infected people.
Click to expand...


None?? I think you better check again there bucko.


----------



## Dagosa

Claudette said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is guilty of dereliction  of duty.  He knew and kept it away from the public.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahahahaha....wait.....hahahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems Penelope can't read. Everything Trump did is listed on this thread and it goes back to January. I'd say the only dereliction of duty I've seem is from the Dems who called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US. Pelousy everyone to chill and enjoy the Chinese New Year. Talk about dereliction of duty.
> 
> She screams about Trump but says nary a word about the dereliction of the Dems.
> 
> She's a hypocritical whiny asshole.
Click to expand...

Dems ? They haven’t been in control for 4 years. They did their job, the impeached Trump. It’s the senate who was derelict.


----------



## JoeB131

DBA said:


> 80k died from the flu in 2017 and we all know the reported COVID death numbers are high, not low. According to the NY Times, 41% of COVID deaths(68000+) are from nursing homes.



Wow, buddy, squirm and dance.  

80K in 2017? Don't think so.   

But you inbred fucks go on with "Granny would have died, anyway."  That's going to go over really well with Granny right before she votes for Biden.


----------



## Dagosa

Billiejeens said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> These folks remind me of the Bush sycophants who would twist themselves into pretzels to justify invading Iraq...they would call anyone who disagreed with them, terrorists and anti-american for opposing the war in Iraq and not bowing down to Bush...
> 
> They would jump thru hoops to explain why Saddam was behind 9/11 and why it was mandatory that we invade Iraq.....Now you can't find these people....now since time has passed -- these people pretend they were never Bushees and they were always against invading Iraq....
> 
> 100's of thousands of lives have been lost....trillions of dollars wasted.....the Patriot Act was created, civil liberties violated, still to this day, you can't take a 3 oz bottle on a plane because of our fear of another 9/11 -- yet we are willing to stage a second civil war over wearing a mask on that same plane...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I literally never witnessed one person claim that Saddam was behind 911, no one.
> The USA went into Iraq representing the UN and to enforce UN sanctions.
> United Nations - you know those guys that leftists love .
> 
> They love the UN until they don't - Like Big Blue EC walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rewriting history again ? Eventually according to the right, Trump will become a scientist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No rewrite -
> He will not become a scientist - Science has become too politicized for his taste.
Click to expand...

There is only one science. The right knows nothing about it, other then what’s written in the Bible and Trumps pea brain.


----------



## Blues Man

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.


----------



## WTF19

BWK said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil Austen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump pretty much MURDERED 200,000 Americans.  Disgusting piece of orange turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, it was the demoncrats that cried when the borders were to be closed.  wake up retard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's that shit got to do with Trump's lies and his murdering? Nothing! Step up and debate the thread coward.
Click to expand...

murdering would be the fault of demoncrats for wanting to keep OUR borders open---DUH...lying is what the demoncrats do daily, they hope you believe whatever comes out of these asswipes mouth---debate that retard


----------



## Claudette

Dagosa said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is guilty of dereliction  of duty.  He knew and kept it away from the public.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahahahaha....wait.....hahahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems Penelope can't read. Everything Trump did is listed on this thread and it goes back to January. I'd say the only dereliction of duty I've seem is from the Dems who called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US. Pelousy everyone to chill and enjoy the Chinese New Year. Talk about dereliction of duty.
> 
> She screams about Trump but says nary a word about the dereliction of the Dems.
> 
> She's a hypocritical whiny asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems ? They haven’t been in control for 4 years. They did their job, the impeached Trump. It’s the senate who was derelict.
Click to expand...


No the Senate was far from derelict. 

The House wasted three years on trying to get Trump on anything they could. 

The Russia thing was a bust. Kavanaugh was a bust. The Ukraine was a bust. All they did was waste tax dollars and time and if you don't think voters are watching you are a stupid as I believe you are. 

The Dems did their job?? Wasting millions of tax dollars on their Trump hunt??

Excuse me while I stand over here and LMFAO at your stupid self.


----------



## WTF19

Dana7360 said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They followed the bush boy from day one. They treated him the same way they are treating trump now.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering he took us into an founded war based on a lie and lead us into the worse recession since 1929, why the fk shouldn’t he take a little abuse. You were complaining about Obama wearing tan suits.. That’s a laugh. Trump ? You are living in a cave. Another recession and nearly 200k dead . I’m sure you Humpers would have excused Hillary and been nice to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are directing your post to the wrong person.
> 
> I didn't support the bush boy, I didn't vote for him and I certainly have no problem saying the truth about him. He was a traitor to our nation.  He is a war criminal and belongs on trial for his war crimes then put into prison for those crimes. He lied us into wars. Tortured people and destroyed our economy. He lied through his teeth and divided our nation. I have absolutely nothing nice to say about that man other than he's not our president anymore.
> 
> I never complained about Obama in a tan suit beyond saying how ridiculous it was for the right to make a big deal about the tan suit.
> 
> I was a delegate for Obama in both 2008 and 2012 at my state's democratic convention even though I'm a registered Independent.
> 
> I don't support trump. I have never supported trump. In fact I was saying that I wasn't surprised by the trump people's behavior and excusing all of the lies, crime and corruption of trump because I saw the same people do the same thing with the bush boy.
> 
> Read my post better.
> 
> MY FAVORITE AUNT IS ONE OF THE 190 THOUSAND PEOPLE TRUMP HAS MURDERED WITH THAT VIRUS.
> 
> Stop calling me a humper.
> 
> I have been a registered Independent since 1978. I have voted a variety of parties through the decades but one party I have never voted for is the Republican Party. I'm proud to say I've never voted for a republican in my life.
> 
> You seriously need to pay more attention to my posts and not misunderstand them.
> 
> Oh, by the way, I voted for Hillary. I taught my daughter and my mom about her and they both loved Hillary.
> 
> I loved Hillary and supported her so much I actually worked with her once in 2008. I worked with her husband Bill twice. Once in 2006 and then again in 2010.
> 
> Get your facts straight before you post a bunch of garbage that is so wrong you make a fool of yourself to everyone who has ever read my posts.
Click to expand...

then you are as deranged for believing the DEPLORABLE demoncrats.  BARRAG o , fat hillary--both treasonist pieces of shit


----------



## WTF19

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s now looking like the lockdowns may have been a huge mistake
> 
> 
> Were lockdowns a mistake? To that nagging question, the answer increasingly seems to be yes. Certainly, they were a novelty. As novelist Lionel Shriver writes, “We’ve never before responded to a co…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lives were lost the consequence of Trump’s incompetence:
> 
> “Trump never did seem willing to fully mobilize the federal government and continually seemed to push problems off on the states,” Woodward writes of the pandemic. “There was no real management theory of the case or how to organize a massive enterprise to deal with one of the most complex emergencies the United States had ever faced.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book: Trump said of virus, 'I wanted to always play it down'
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump talked in private about the “deadly” coronavirus last February, even as he was declaring to America it was no worse than the flu and insisting it was under control, according to a new book by journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
Click to expand...

and look where the garbage you are pushing came from...unreliable garbage companies


----------



## Uncensored2008

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.





News travels slow to Gaza.

This particular bit of demagoguery has already been debunked, moron.

{

*UPDATE*: Dr. Anthony Fauci has responded to the controversy on Fox News. He tells John Roberts that he did not get the sense that President Trump was "distorting anything" about the coronavirus. His conversations with the president, Fauci said, were always "straightforward."


"I didn't see any discrepancies between what we told [Trump] and what he told the public."

}









						Trump Campaign, Dr. Fauci Respond to New Bob Woodward Controversy
					






					townhall.com
				




No wonder you Hamas scum lose every engagement...


----------



## eddiew

What did the POS know and when did he know it ??  Now the scum calls it a hit job?  Maybe ah republicans might think this is worse than shooting some one on 5th ave?   God bless America and God bless President Biden


----------



## Manonthestreet

WTF19 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s now looking like the lockdowns may have been a huge mistake
> 
> 
> Were lockdowns a mistake? To that nagging question, the answer increasingly seems to be yes. Certainly, they were a novelty. As novelist Lionel Shriver writes, “We’ve never before responded to a co…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lives were lost the consequence of Trump’s incompetence:
> 
> “Trump never did seem willing to fully mobilize the federal government and continually seemed to push problems off on the states,” Woodward writes of the pandemic. “There was no real management theory of the case or how to organize a massive enterprise to deal with one of the most complex emergencies the United States had ever faced.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book: Trump said of virus, 'I wanted to always play it down'
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump talked in private about the “deadly” coronavirus last February, even as he was declaring to America it was no worse than the flu and insisting it was under control, according to a new book by journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and look where the garbage you are pushing came from...unreliable garbage companies
Click to expand...

Still waiting for millions of dead....


----------



## WTF19

harmonica said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..he didn't lie ---you people have had TDS since 2016 and make crap up about anything
> 
> 
> 
> It was proven. And lying to yourself doesn't change that reality either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm wondering what degree of evidence they think is sufficient to prove that Trump lied.  Witnesses, audio tape, video tape.   Even transcripts aren't enough evidence to these kool-aid swallowers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...hahhahahaha
> ..you people are perceiving it's lying because of your TDS
Click to expand...

your demoncrats lie daily and hope a bunch of retards believe the shit they spew out...BARRAG o lied, fat hill-ary lied about emails,  if this douchebag had no clue, how the fuck was IT put in a position that could harm AMERICA---lying douchebag---and you idiots believe this ---you are just as sick as BARRAG o and fat pig hill-ary


----------



## Claudette

eddiew said:


> What did the POS know and when did he know it ??  Now the scum calls it a hit job?  Maybe ah republicans might think this is worse than shooting some one on 5th ave?   God bless America and God bless President Biden



Tell me, Is President Biden like Madam President?? Seems Madam President didn't make it and neither will President Biden. 

God bless America and President Trump.


----------



## WTF19

DBA said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't turn out to be true
> He didn't call vets losers and suckers.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Dorothy. Click your heals and repeat it three times and it will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False stuff tends to go away on it's own
> See - last 4 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, Russia is still a grave threat to our elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should focus your attention on China.  President Xi Jinping and the Bidens are besties.
Click to expand...

you cant tell these morons any facts.  they will twist it to suit, and the sad part is their dead brains dont know how to comprehend anything but lies---poor demoncrats


----------



## Claudette

Uncensored2008 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News travels slow to Gaza.
> 
> This particular bit of demagoguery has already been debunked, moron.
> 
> {
> 
> *UPDATE*: Dr. Anthony Fauci has responded to the controversy on Fox News. He tells John Roberts that he did not get the sense that President Trump was "distorting anything" about the coronavirus. His conversations with the president, Fauci said, were always "straightforward."
> 
> 
> "I didn't see any discrepancies between what we told [Trump] and what he told the public."
> 
> }
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Campaign, Dr. Fauci Respond to New Bob Woodward Controversy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder you Hamas scum lose every engagement...
Click to expand...


And Fauci should know. He was in contact with Trump since the whole thing started.

 Funny the lefty loons seem to have no problem with Trump being called a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US and they sure have no problem with Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing. She told everyone to enjoy the Chinese New Year. 

The left are a whiny bunch of hypocritical liars.


----------



## georgephillip

Blues Man said:


> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.


The sheep in South Korea didn't panic in late January when their country and the US reported their first Covid-19 case; today SK deaths from the virus number in the hundreds while US deaths number in the hundreds of thousands. Too much winning?


----------



## eddiew

Uncensored2008 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News travels slow to Gaza.
> 
> This particular bit of demagoguery has already been debunked, moron.
> 
> {
> 
> *UPDATE*: Dr. Anthony Fauci has responded to the controversy on Fox News. He tells John Roberts that he did not get the sense that President Trump was "distorting anything" about the coronavirus. His conversations with the president, Fauci said, were always "straightforward."
> 
> 
> "I didn't see any discrepancies between what we told [Trump] and what he told the public."
> 
> }
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Campaign, Dr. Fauci Respond to New Bob Woodward Controversy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder you Hamas scum lose every engagement...
Click to expand...

It was ONLY 1 person ....Only 15???    It will disappear like magic??? This Trump pos should be dragged out of the WH and beaten ..........  Trump lied people died  Dishonest lying leadership  NOW he didn't want to panic people ?? When that's all the Scum does?


----------



## Billiejeens

Claudette said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, 190,000 dead.  No one "hyped" the Virus. It's as bad as everyone says it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 80k died from the flu in 2017 and we all know the reported COVID death numbers are high, not low. According to the NY Times, 41% of COVID deaths(68000+) are from nursing homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup and how many infected to Cuomo shove into NY nursing homes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually none. The plan was to make some nursing homes covert only And quarantine infected people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None?? I think you better check again there bucko.
Click to expand...


Amazing that anyone would give that answer.


----------



## Billiejeens

Claudette said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News travels slow to Gaza.
> 
> This particular bit of demagoguery has already been debunked, moron.
> 
> {
> 
> *UPDATE*: Dr. Anthony Fauci has responded to the controversy on Fox News. He tells John Roberts that he did not get the sense that President Trump was "distorting anything" about the coronavirus. His conversations with the president, Fauci said, were always "straightforward."
> 
> 
> "I didn't see any discrepancies between what we told [Trump] and what he told the public."
> 
> }
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Campaign, Dr. Fauci Respond to New Bob Woodward Controversy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder you Hamas scum lose every engagement...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Fauci should know. He was in contact with Trump since the whole thing started.
> 
> Funny the lefty loons seem to have no problem with Trump being called a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US and they sure have no problem with Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing. She told everyone to enjoy the Chinese New Year.
> 
> The left are a whiny bunch of hypocritical liars.
Click to expand...


It literally is in their DNA


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Penelope said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> He also formed a taskforce and implemented a travel ban weeks before the first confirmed case, while the democrats called him a xenophobe and warned us that this flu across the pacific was just a distraction from impeachment.
> 
> Even if I agreed with your take on Trump's performance, why would I vote for the people who thought he was OVER reacting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 386804
> 
> 
> Feb 1
> 
> *We are in the midst of a crisis with the coronavirus. We need to lead the way with science — not Donald Trump’s record of hysteria, xenophobia, and fear-mongering. He is the worst possible person to lead our country through a global health emergency.
> ------------------------------*
> 
> and it turned out to be the truth.
Click to expand...

Did it?  Even Fauci conceded that the travel bans saved many lives.  Seems like "xenophobia" was a pretty good failsafe in this case.

Meanwhile, dems were telling everybody to come on down to China town and not to let Trump's racism scare them out of celebrating the lunar new year!


----------



## Billiejeens

Dagosa said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> These folks remind me of the Bush sycophants who would twist themselves into pretzels to justify invading Iraq...they would call anyone who disagreed with them, terrorists and anti-american for opposing the war in Iraq and not bowing down to Bush...
> 
> They would jump thru hoops to explain why Saddam was behind 9/11 and why it was mandatory that we invade Iraq.....Now you can't find these people....now since time has passed -- these people pretend they were never Bushees and they were always against invading Iraq....
> 
> 100's of thousands of lives have been lost....trillions of dollars wasted.....the Patriot Act was created, civil liberties violated, still to this day, you can't take a 3 oz bottle on a plane because of our fear of another 9/11 -- yet we are willing to stage a second civil war over wearing a mask on that same plane...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I literally never witnessed one person claim that Saddam was behind 911, no one.
> The USA went into Iraq representing the UN and to enforce UN sanctions.
> United Nations - you know those guys that leftists love .
> 
> They love the UN until they don't - Like Big Blue EC walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rewriting history again ? Eventually according to the right, Trump will become a scientist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No rewrite -
> He will not become a scientist - Science has become too politicized for his taste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is only one science. The right knows nothing about it, other then what’s written in the Bible and Trumps pea brain.
Click to expand...


You are woefully misinformed.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Mac1958 said:


> tresbigdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are tapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Play em....let's hear it. There were also so called tapes where he used the "N" word. Oh wait. That was fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude, he has ADMITTED to saying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter.  They don't care.
Click to expand...

No. He didn’t. He denied it. Never said the “N” word.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Mac1958 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
Click to expand...

Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.


----------



## Claudette

Billiejeens said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, 190,000 dead.  No one "hyped" the Virus. It's as bad as everyone says it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 80k died from the flu in 2017 and we all know the reported COVID death numbers are high, not low. According to the NY Times, 41% of COVID deaths(68000+) are from nursing homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup and how many infected to Cuomo shove into NY nursing homes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually none. The plan was to make some nursing homes covert only And quarantine infected people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None?? I think you better check again there bucko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazing that anyone would give that answer.
Click to expand...


He's like the rest of the lefty loons. They make up their own facts while ignoring the real facts. All he needed to do was a little research to put the lie to his statement.


----------



## eddiew

JoeB131 said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 80k died from the flu in 2017 and we all know the reported COVID death numbers are high, not low. According to the NY Times, 41% of COVID deaths(68000+) are from nursing homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, buddy, squirm and dance.
> 
> 80K in 2017? Don't think so.
> 
> But you inbred fucks go on with "Granny would have died, anyway."  That's going to go over really well with Granny right before she votes for Biden.
Click to expand...

LOL   You insult inbred fucks


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
Click to expand...

How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps


----------



## JoeB131

Blues Man said:


> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.



I guess if you see the American people as "Sheep", then that's a positive attitude. 

But what if someone accepted Trump's "no big deal" rhetoric, engaged in risky behavior and died from Covid?  Then he'd be morally responsible, wouldn't he?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
Click to expand...

Zero. They died because of poor diet, which caused diabetes and such and then death. It’s not the Presidents job to keep people fit and healthy.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if you see the American people as "Sheep", then that's a positive attitude.
> 
> But what if someone accepted Trump's "no big deal" rhetoric, engaged in risky behavior and died from Covid?  Then he'd be morally responsible, wouldn't he?
Click to expand...

COVID doesn’t kill people. Underlying conditions that make you susceptible to COVID do. But don’t let these facts get in the way of your anti Trump narrative.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Claudette said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News travels slow to Gaza.
> 
> This particular bit of demagoguery has already been debunked, moron.
> 
> {
> 
> *UPDATE*: Dr. Anthony Fauci has responded to the controversy on Fox News. He tells John Roberts that he did not get the sense that President Trump was "distorting anything" about the coronavirus. His conversations with the president, Fauci said, were always "straightforward."
> 
> 
> "I didn't see any discrepancies between what we told [Trump] and what he told the public."
> 
> }
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Campaign, Dr. Fauci Respond to New Bob Woodward Controversy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder you Hamas scum lose every engagement...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Fauci should know. He was in contact with Trump since the whole thing started.
> 
> Funny the lefty loons seem to have no problem with Trump being called a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US and they sure have no problem with Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing. She told everyone to enjoy the Chinese New Year.
> 
> The left are a whiny bunch of hypocritical liars.
Click to expand...



They figured out how badly they are losing this election and are in a panic.


----------



## Blues Man

georgephillip said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep in South Korea didn't panic in late January when their country and the US reported their first Covid-19 case; today SK deaths from the virus number in the hundreds while US deaths number in the hundreds of thousands. Too much winning?
Click to expand...


Don't assume I support Trump.  People who assume are idiots.

And the reporting of a single case would not foment panic.

But the constant warnings of death and destruction would.

As we have seen Corona deaths are .013% of the world population.

So is it really isn't as bad as a lot of people say it is.


----------



## WTF19

georgephillip said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep in South Korea didn't panic in late January when their country and the US reported their first Covid-19 case; today SK deaths from the virus number in the hundreds while US deaths number in the hundreds of thousands. Too much winning?
Click to expand...

9700 people...dont like that #  argue w/the CDC---just here to tell you you are WRONG


----------



## Blues Man

JoeB131 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if you see the American people as "Sheep", then that's a positive attitude.
> 
> But what if someone accepted Trump's "no big deal" rhetoric, engaged in risky behavior and died from Covid?  Then he'd be morally responsible, wouldn't he?
Click to expand...

It's a fact that 95% of people are followers.

And anyone who trusts a politician's word without doing his own due diligence is a sheep.


----------



## pknopp

Mac1958 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, there is nothing left to be said on how our POTUS handled the COVID virus, because he did all that could be done, the fact that you think someone else could have done anything different is laughable to put it nicely. The fear mongers such as yourself can’t deal with reality. The disease is going to kill people without a vaccine and even then people are going to die still. You’ve politicized a serious health crisis because you don’t like the fact he’s exposed all the crooks we have in elected office. It’s so amazing how destroying the global economy is more important than exposing the POS’s who don’t give a rats ass about anyone else, but theirselves, keep eating their crap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tramp destroyed the economy, along with over 190,000 dead and dying.  He could of said to not panic and told the truth, instead he denied the truth to people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lied about a deadly pandemic headed our way, and then he openly and repeatedly mocked Americans who tried to take precautions.
> 
> Only obedient Trump sheep can deny either of those facts now.
Click to expand...


 There you go.......OK let's say he thought not creating a panic was a good thing. 

The issue is he did make fun of people who were being honest about the situation. 

 Its his default mode. If someone doesn't fall in line behind him he mocks and makes fun of them as opposed to trying to lead.


----------



## Blues Man

WTF19 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep in South Korea didn't panic in late January when their country and the US reported their first Covid-19 case; today SK deaths from the virus number in the hundreds while US deaths number in the hundreds of thousands. Too much winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9700 people...dont like that #  argue w/the CDC---just here to tell you you are WRONG
Click to expand...


You can't force people to do anything.

Americans are a particularly rebellious lot.  That is the difference between the US population and other countries who are willing to roll over for their government.

I don't think the numbers would be that different if Trump had not played it down


----------



## Hutch Starskey

kaz said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
Click to expand...




kaz said:


> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?


LOL...hyping?
You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?


----------



## pknopp

Blues Man said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep in South Korea didn't panic in late January when their country and the US reported their first Covid-19 case; today SK deaths from the virus number in the hundreds while US deaths number in the hundreds of thousands. Too much winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9700 people...dont like that #  argue w/the CDC---just here to tell you you are WRONG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't force people to do anything.
> 
> Americans are a particularly rebellious lot.  That is the difference between the US population and other countries who are willing to roll over for their government.
> 
> I don't think the numbers would be that different if Trump had not played it down
Click to expand...


 I don't either BUT the facts are he lied about it and made fun of those who insisted on being honest.


----------



## eddiew

JoeB131 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if you see the American people as "Sheep", then that's a positive attitude.
> 
> But what if someone accepted Trump's "no big deal" rhetoric, engaged in risky behavior and died from Covid?  Then he'd be morally responsible, wouldn't he?
Click to expand...

I like this part:

_Woodward writes that Coats "continued to harbor the secret belief, one that had grown rather than lessened, although unsupported by intelligence proof, that Putin had something on Trump." Woodward continues, writing that Coats felt, "How else to explain the president's behavior? Coats could see no other explanation."_


----------



## Claudette

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
Click to expand...


Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??

Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??

Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did. 

You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Blues Man said:


> You can't force people to do anything.
> 
> Americans are a particularly rebellious lot.  That is the difference between the US population and other countries who are willing to roll over for their government.
> 
> I don't think the numbers would be that different if Trump had not played it down



Yet I see the streets filled with sheep wearing Burkas, when 90% of those people are fully aware that the burkas do NOTHING to combat Wuhan virus. Why? Why do we comply?  Don't think that our rules failed to note how easily the American people submitted.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if you see the American people as "Sheep", then that's a positive attitude.
> 
> But what if someone accepted Trump's "no big deal" rhetoric, engaged in risky behavior and died from Covid?  Then he'd be morally responsible, wouldn't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like this part:
> 
> _Woodward writes that Coats "continued to harbor the secret belief, one that had grown rather than lessened, although unsupported by intelligence proof, that Putin had something on Trump." Woodward continues, writing that Coats felt, "How else to explain the president's behavior? Coats could see no other explanation."_
Click to expand...

Geez you wackos and your TDS are comical.


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if you see the American people as "Sheep", then that's a positive attitude.
> 
> But what if someone accepted Trump's "no big deal" rhetoric, engaged in risky behavior and died from Covid?  Then he'd be morally responsible, wouldn't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like this part:
> 
> _Woodward writes that Coats "continued to harbor the secret belief, one that had grown rather than lessened, although unsupported by intelligence proof, that Putin had something on Trump." Woodward continues, writing that Coats felt, "How else to explain the president's behavior? Coats could see no other explanation."_
Click to expand...







Fucking conspiracy theory moron.....


----------



## Claudette

Uncensored2008 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if you see the American people as "Sheep", then that's a positive attitude.
> 
> But what if someone accepted Trump's "no big deal" rhetoric, engaged in risky behavior and died from Covid?  Then he'd be morally responsible, wouldn't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like this part:
> 
> _Woodward writes that Coats "continued to harbor the secret belief, one that had grown rather than lessened, although unsupported by intelligence proof, that Putin had something on Trump." Woodward continues, writing that Coats felt, "How else to explain the president's behavior? Coats could see no other explanation."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 386818
> 
> Fucking conspiracy theory moron.....
Click to expand...


LMAO You know I told Ed to come for a visit. I work with 44 Trump loving deputies who would love to speak with him about his support for foot in mouth Biden. I doubt we will ever see him though.


----------



## eddiew

Claudette said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
Click to expand...

Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Hutch Starskey said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
Click to expand...

Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?


----------



## eddiew

Claudette said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if you see the American people as "Sheep", then that's a positive attitude.
> 
> But what if someone accepted Trump's "no big deal" rhetoric, engaged in risky behavior and died from Covid?  Then he'd be morally responsible, wouldn't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like this part:
> 
> _Woodward writes that Coats "continued to harbor the secret belief, one that had grown rather than lessened, although unsupported by intelligence proof, that Putin had something on Trump." Woodward continues, writing that Coats felt, "How else to explain the president's behavior? Coats could see no other explanation."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 386818
> 
> Fucking conspiracy theory moron.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO You know I told Ed to come for a visit. I work with 44 Trump loving deputies who would love to speak with him about his support for foot in mouth Biden. I doubt we will ever see him though.
Click to expand...

Any of those 44 have a loved one die because of  lying Trumps neglect  ?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
Click to expand...

He never lied. We still don't know the severity. I would have NOT shut down the country at all. I would have told the old and feeble to be careful and stay home. The young and or healthy would have gotten the virus and it would have burned itself out, like it did in Sweden.


----------



## Blues Man

pknopp said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep in South Korea didn't panic in late January when their country and the US reported their first Covid-19 case; today SK deaths from the virus number in the hundreds while US deaths number in the hundreds of thousands. Too much winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9700 people...dont like that #  argue w/the CDC---just here to tell you you are WRONG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't force people to do anything.
> 
> Americans are a particularly rebellious lot.  That is the difference between the US population and other countries who are willing to roll over for their government.
> 
> I don't think the numbers would be that different if Trump had not played it down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't either BUT the facts are he lied about it and made fun of those who insisted on being honest.
Click to expand...


Politicians lie every time they open their mouths.

You don't know that yet?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if you see the American people as "Sheep", then that's a positive attitude.
> 
> But what if someone accepted Trump's "no big deal" rhetoric, engaged in risky behavior and died from Covid?  Then he'd be morally responsible, wouldn't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like this part:
> 
> _Woodward writes that Coats "continued to harbor the secret belief, one that had grown rather than lessened, although unsupported by intelligence proof, that Putin had something on Trump." Woodward continues, writing that Coats felt, "How else to explain the president's behavior? Coats could see no other explanation."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 386818
> 
> Fucking conspiracy theory moron.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO You know I told Ed to come for a visit. I work with 44 Trump loving deputies who would love to speak with him about his support for foot in mouth Biden. I doubt we will ever see him though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any of those 44 have a loved one die because of  lying Trumps neglect  ?
Click to expand...

Nope. ZERO. 

None of the deaths are on Trump. But you keep telling yourself that as you vote for the party of overt antisemitism.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Hutch Starskey said:


> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?



Wait fucking liar, are you saying that democrats claimed the Wuhan virus (funded by Obama) was serious on 2/7/2020? 

Is THAT really your lie?  Really, fucking liar? 


Waid fucking liar, that was on February 24th..

Okay fucking liar, maybe Nancy is just an idiot and scumbag..


OOPS

Wait fucking liar, your commie brother was saying nothing to worry about on the 19th?


Wow fucking liar - if only you piles of shit could erase all the evidence...


----------



## pknopp

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
Click to expand...


 There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.

 What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.


----------



## Blues Man

Uncensored2008 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't force people to do anything.
> 
> Americans are a particularly rebellious lot.  That is the difference between the US population and other countries who are willing to roll over for their government.
> 
> I don't think the numbers would be that different if Trump had not played it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet I see the streets filled with sheep wearing Burkas, when 90% of those people are fully aware that the burkas do NOTHING to combat Wuhan virus. Why? Why do we comply?  Don't think that our rules failed to note how easily the American people submitted.
Click to expand...


Yeah I guess you didn't see all the Bikers at Sturgis or all the people whooping it up over the summer with no masks and no social distancing


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
Click to expand...

Killer Cuomo and his 6 state band of hit men...90,000 dead.


----------



## kaz

LA RAM FAN said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well spoken
> Yeah she indeed blames everything on trump,including I’m sure,her acne and the mole on her back like you said so well.lol
> 
> I’m not even a trump supporter,but I hope he will win for two reasons,one same as the last time,I want him to win because the alternative of Biden is five times worse same if hitlery had  been elected,two,more importantly,to see the butthurt of trolls like her cry and cry when their evil democrats get beaten again.lol
Click to expand...


You should consider voting for Trump for the same reason I am.  He's no libertarian.  I stopped voting Republican in 1990 because I saw in the end there was no difference between the parties.  But I lived in so many big cities that I loved and wonder if I can ever go back to because of safety.  Democrats proved with Obamacare they ARE going for socialism.  Nancy Proposed $3.5 trillion of it.  Democrats made clear they will end the filibuster and pass that shit if they get control back.

I can no longer at least at this point tell myself the parties are the same.   Trump is materially better


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

pknopp said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
Click to expand...

52 seconds is not sufficient. He said it was more serious than the flu but that it was contained in China. What did he lie about?


----------



## pknopp

Blues Man said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep in South Korea didn't panic in late January when their country and the US reported their first Covid-19 case; today SK deaths from the virus number in the hundreds while US deaths number in the hundreds of thousands. Too much winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9700 people...dont like that #  argue w/the CDC---just here to tell you you are WRONG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't force people to do anything.
> 
> Americans are a particularly rebellious lot.  That is the difference between the US population and other countries who are willing to roll over for their government.
> 
> I don't think the numbers would be that different if Trump had not played it down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't either BUT the facts are he lied about it and made fun of those who insisted on being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politicians lie every time they open their mouths.
> 
> You don't know that yet?
Click to expand...


The reason they do that is because people like you will defend every one of their lies. They know they can lie and you will fall in line and defend the lie.


----------



## jbrownson0831

pknopp said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep in South Korea didn't panic in late January when their country and the US reported their first Covid-19 case; today SK deaths from the virus number in the hundreds while US deaths number in the hundreds of thousands. Too much winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9700 people...dont like that #  argue w/the CDC---just here to tell you you are WRONG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't force people to do anything.
> 
> Americans are a particularly rebellious lot.  That is the difference between the US population and other countries who are willing to roll over for their government.
> 
> I don't think the numbers would be that different if Trump had not played it down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't either BUT the facts are he lied about it and made fun of those who insisted on being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politicians lie every time they open their mouths.
> 
> You don't know that yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason they do that is because people like you will defend every one of their lies. They know they can lie and you will fall in line and defend the lie.
Click to expand...

Libber parrot....


----------



## eddiew

Firearms
					

Find low prices on Firearms from top brands online. Plus, enjoy Shoot Now Pay Later financing–only at GrabAGun.




					grabagun.com
				




Claudette They could always visit me  I'll make it interesting for them I promise


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Dems were right and Trump wasn’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hyping the Biden virus was obviously not right, parrot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be. If more people had listened to the left instead of Trump, we’d probably be far better off in nearly every way.
Click to expand...


Bull shit.   The virus turned out to kill less than 1% of the population.  You idiots were projecting many, many times that.   The CDC estimates 0.26%.   Just more of your political games.  That's why it's the Biden virus now.   You're doing nothing but undercutting the President trying to deal with it.

It's classic how you're blasting Trump for supposedly underplaying it while you overplay it and hype it and beg for more deaths


----------



## Uncensored2008

Blues Man said:


> Yeah I guess you didn't see all the Bikers at Sturgis or all the people whooping it up over the summer with no masks and no social distancing



You commies and your little Goebbels tried your best to lie about that, claiming a "spike," because da Wuhan be Woke yo - it bypasses the Brown Shirts and BLM Klan, but TOTALLY infects bikers...

Yes, a few are starting to resist the utter bullshit and stupidity.

You want America on our knees trembling in fear. The ONLY answer the nation should give you  is "fuck off."


----------



## jbrownson0831

jbrownson0831 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep in South Korea didn't panic in late January when their country and the US reported their first Covid-19 case; today SK deaths from the virus number in the hundreds while US deaths number in the hundreds of thousands. Too much winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9700 people...dont like that #  argue w/the CDC---just here to tell you you are WRONG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't force people to do anything.
> 
> Americans are a particularly rebellious lot.  That is the difference between the US population and other countries who are willing to roll over for their government.
> 
> I don't think the numbers would be that different if Trump had not played it down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't either BUT the facts are he lied about it and made fun of those who insisted on being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politicians lie every time they open their mouths.
> 
> You don't know that yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason they do that is because people like you will defend every one of their lies. They know they can lie and you will fall in line and defend the lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libber parrot....
Click to expand...

Awwwk!  Trump lied!  Awwwk!


----------



## pknopp

AzogtheDefiler said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 52 seconds is not sufficient. He said it was more serious than the flu but that it was contained in China. What did he lie about?
Click to expand...


 We have all heard his statements.


----------



## pknopp

jbrownson0831 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep in South Korea didn't panic in late January when their country and the US reported their first Covid-19 case; today SK deaths from the virus number in the hundreds while US deaths number in the hundreds of thousands. Too much winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9700 people...dont like that #  argue w/the CDC---just here to tell you you are WRONG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't force people to do anything.
> 
> Americans are a particularly rebellious lot.  That is the difference between the US population and other countries who are willing to roll over for their government.
> 
> I don't think the numbers would be that different if Trump had not played it down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't either BUT the facts are he lied about it and made fun of those who insisted on being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politicians lie every time they open their mouths.
> 
> You don't know that yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason they do that is because people like you will defend every one of their lies. They know they can lie and you will fall in line and defend the lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libber parrot....
Click to expand...


 I don't like presidents to lie to us. Why do you accept that? You have to be a liberal to not like a president lying to us?


----------



## eddiew

Blues Man said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't force people to do anything.
> 
> Americans are a particularly rebellious lot.  That is the difference between the US population and other countries who are willing to roll over for their government.
> 
> I don't think the numbers would be that different if Trump had not played it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet I see the streets filled with sheep wearing Burkas, when 90% of those people are fully aware that the burkas do NOTHING to combat Wuhan virus. Why? Why do we comply?  Don't think that our rules failed to note how easily the American people submitted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I guess you didn't see all the Bikers at Sturgis or all the people whooping it up over the summer with no masks and no social distancing
Click to expand...

How much disease did they spread ?


----------



## Blues Man

pknopp said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep in South Korea didn't panic in late January when their country and the US reported their first Covid-19 case; today SK deaths from the virus number in the hundreds while US deaths number in the hundreds of thousands. Too much winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9700 people...dont like that #  argue w/the CDC---just here to tell you you are WRONG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't force people to do anything.
> 
> Americans are a particularly rebellious lot.  That is the difference between the US population and other countries who are willing to roll over for their government.
> 
> I don't think the numbers would be that different if Trump had not played it down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't either BUT the facts are he lied about it and made fun of those who insisted on being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politicians lie every time they open their mouths.
> 
> You don't know that yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason they do that is because people like you will defend every one of their lies. They know they can lie and you will fall in line and defend the lie.
Click to expand...


What lies have I defended?

Please find the post and quote it.

I have never believed one word any politician has ever said and never will.

If you are speaking of what i said in this thread all I did was say that downplaying things that might cause the sheep to panic is not necessarily a bad idea.


----------



## Blues Man

eddiew said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't force people to do anything.
> 
> Americans are a particularly rebellious lot.  That is the difference between the US population and other countries who are willing to roll over for their government.
> 
> I don't think the numbers would be that different if Trump had not played it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet I see the streets filled with sheep wearing Burkas, when 90% of those people are fully aware that the burkas do NOTHING to combat Wuhan virus. Why? Why do we comply?  Don't think that our rules failed to note how easily the American people submitted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I guess you didn't see all the Bikers at Sturgis or all the people whooping it up over the summer with no masks and no social distancing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much disease did they spread ?
Click to expand...


Don't know

Don't care.


----------



## eddiew

pknopp said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep in South Korea didn't panic in late January when their country and the US reported their first Covid-19 case; today SK deaths from the virus number in the hundreds while US deaths number in the hundreds of thousands. Too much winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9700 people...dont like that #  argue w/the CDC---just here to tell you you are WRONG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't force people to do anything.
> 
> Americans are a particularly rebellious lot.  That is the difference between the US population and other countries who are willing to roll over for their government.
> 
> I don't think the numbers would be that different if Trump had not played it down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't either BUT the facts are he lied about it and made fun of those who insisted on being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politicians lie every time they open their mouths.
> 
> You don't know that yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason they do that is because people like you will defend every one of their lies. They know they can lie and you will fall in line and defend the lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libber parrot....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like presidents to lie to us. Why do you accept that? You have to be a liberal to not like a president lying to us?
Click to expand...

You have to understand Pknopp They like trump because they're just like him Liars and bullies


----------



## jbrownson0831

pknopp said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep in South Korea didn't panic in late January when their country and the US reported their first Covid-19 case; today SK deaths from the virus number in the hundreds while US deaths number in the hundreds of thousands. Too much winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9700 people...dont like that #  argue w/the CDC---just here to tell you you are WRONG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't force people to do anything.
> 
> Americans are a particularly rebellious lot.  That is the difference between the US population and other countries who are willing to roll over for their government.
> 
> I don't think the numbers would be that different if Trump had not played it down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't either BUT the facts are he lied about it and made fun of those who insisted on being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politicians lie every time they open their mouths.
> 
> You don't know that yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason they do that is because people like you will defend every one of their lies. They know they can lie and you will fall in line and defend the lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libber parrot....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like presidents to lie to us. Why do you accept that? You have to be a liberal to not like a president lying to us?
Click to expand...

You wackos are so hung up on "he lied to us" over ANYTHING he says so what difference does it make what he says?  You are like a frickin broken record.  We have testing, we have a lower and lower mortality rate now that the Dem governors have killed off their constituents and things are on the mend.  So stop whining for once.


----------



## Blues Man

pknopp said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep in South Korea didn't panic in late January when their country and the US reported their first Covid-19 case; today SK deaths from the virus number in the hundreds while US deaths number in the hundreds of thousands. Too much winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9700 people...dont like that #  argue w/the CDC---just here to tell you you are WRONG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't force people to do anything.
> 
> Americans are a particularly rebellious lot.  That is the difference between the US population and other countries who are willing to roll over for their government.
> 
> I don't think the numbers would be that different if Trump had not played it down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't either BUT the facts are he lied about it and made fun of those who insisted on being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politicians lie every time they open their mouths.
> 
> You don't know that yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason they do that is because people like you will defend every one of their lies. They know they can lie and you will fall in line and defend the lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libber parrot....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like presidents to lie to us. Why do you accept that? You have to be a liberal to not like a president lying to us?
Click to expand...

And every president that has ever served has lied to the public

It seems you do accept it if you have voted for any president that has ever lied.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep in South Korea didn't panic in late January when their country and the US reported their first Covid-19 case; today SK deaths from the virus number in the hundreds while US deaths number in the hundreds of thousands. Too much winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9700 people...dont like that #  argue w/the CDC---just here to tell you you are WRONG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't force people to do anything.
> 
> Americans are a particularly rebellious lot.  That is the difference between the US population and other countries who are willing to roll over for their government.
> 
> I don't think the numbers would be that different if Trump had not played it down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't either BUT the facts are he lied about it and made fun of those who insisted on being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politicians lie every time they open their mouths.
> 
> You don't know that yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason they do that is because people like you will defend every one of their lies. They know they can lie and you will fall in line and defend the lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libber parrot....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like presidents to lie to us. Why do you accept that? You have to be a liberal to not like a president lying to us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to understand Pknopp They like trump because they're just like him Liars and bullies
Click to expand...

Actually its because of economy and jobs and protected borders and law enforcement and American values.....all the things you morons hate.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
Click to expand...


Strawman.  Tell me what you hold Obama responsible for.   He was too perfect?


----------



## Blues Man

Uncensored2008 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I guess you didn't see all the Bikers at Sturgis or all the people whooping it up over the summer with no masks and no social distancing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You commies and your little Goebbels tried your best to lie about that, claiming a "spike," because da Wuhan be Woke yo - it bypasses the Brown Shirts and BLM Klan, but TOTALLY infects bikers...
> 
> Yes, a few are starting to resist the utter bullshit and stupidity.
> 
> You want America on our knees trembling in fear. The ONLY answer the nation should give you  is "fuck off."
Click to expand...


OK if you are claiming I said any of those things then you should be able to find a post of mine and quote it.

When you can't will you admit you are a lying sack of shit?


----------



## Blues Man

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Dems were right and Trump wasn’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hyping the Biden virus was obviously not right, parrot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be. If more people had listened to the left instead of Trump, we’d probably be far better off in nearly every way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull shit.   The virus turned out to kill less than 1% of the population.  You idiots were projecting many, many times that.   The CDC estimates 0.26%.   Just more of your political games.  That's why it's the Biden virus now.   You're doing nothing but undercutting the President trying to deal with it.
> 
> It's classic how you're blasting Trump for supposedly underplaying it while you overplay it and hype it and beg for more deaths
Click to expand...

.013% so far


----------



## kaz

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
Click to expand...


The left would attack Trump no matter what he did.  Biden is attacking Trump for the spread of the virus when he attacked Trump early when he tried to act and Biden is proposing dealing with it with the same thing that Trump is doing now.   

Democrats are attacking Trump for not shutting down the economy again while they attack him for the economic impact of shutting it down the first time.

The left has completely destroyed their own credibility


----------



## DBA

JoeB131 said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 80k died from the flu in 2017 and we all know the reported COVID death numbers are high, not low. According to the NY Times, 41% of COVID deaths(68000+) are from nursing homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, buddy, squirm and dance.
> 
> 80K in 2017? Don't think so.
> 
> But you inbred fucks go on with "Granny would have died, anyway."  That's going to go over really well with Granny right before she votes for Biden.
Click to expand...


According to the CDC...yes, 80k.

CDC: 80,000 people died of flu last winter in the U.S. - STAT


----------



## pknopp

Blues Man said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep in South Korea didn't panic in late January when their country and the US reported their first Covid-19 case; today SK deaths from the virus number in the hundreds while US deaths number in the hundreds of thousands. Too much winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9700 people...dont like that #  argue w/the CDC---just here to tell you you are WRONG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't force people to do anything.
> 
> Americans are a particularly rebellious lot.  That is the difference between the US population and other countries who are willing to roll over for their government.
> 
> I don't think the numbers would be that different if Trump had not played it down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't either BUT the facts are he lied about it and made fun of those who insisted on being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politicians lie every time they open their mouths.
> 
> You don't know that yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason they do that is because people like you will defend every one of their lies. They know they can lie and you will fall in line and defend the lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lies have I defended?
> 
> Please find the post and quote it.
> 
> I have never believed one word any politician has ever said and never will.
> 
> If you are speaking of what i said in this thread all I did was say that downplaying things that might cause the sheep to panic is not necessarily a bad idea.
Click to expand...


 By simply stating "they all lie" you are defending it. That is nothing more than a poor excuse. You are going to vote for a politician even though they lie all the time, right?


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want to be treated like a child?
Click to expand...


Better a child than the hysterical woman you want to be treated like.   But that's obviously not what Trump did.   Downplaying does not mean condescending.  He just didn't stoke the hype like you did.  And he certainly didn't root for deaths like you are still doing


----------



## Blues Man

pknopp said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep in South Korea didn't panic in late January when their country and the US reported their first Covid-19 case; today SK deaths from the virus number in the hundreds while US deaths number in the hundreds of thousands. Too much winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9700 people...dont like that #  argue w/the CDC---just here to tell you you are WRONG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't force people to do anything.
> 
> Americans are a particularly rebellious lot.  That is the difference between the US population and other countries who are willing to roll over for their government.
> 
> I don't think the numbers would be that different if Trump had not played it down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't either BUT the facts are he lied about it and made fun of those who insisted on being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politicians lie every time they open their mouths.
> 
> You don't know that yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason they do that is because people like you will defend every one of their lies. They know they can lie and you will fall in line and defend the lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lies have I defended?
> 
> Please find the post and quote it.
> 
> I have never believed one word any politician has ever said and never will.
> 
> If you are speaking of what i said in this thread all I did was say that downplaying things that might cause the sheep to panic is not necessarily a bad idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By simply stating "they all lie" you are defending it. That is nothing more than a poor excuse. You are going to vote for a politician even though they lie all the time, right?
Click to expand...


No I'm not I am stating a fact.

I don't vote anymore.  I realized it's a waste of time because my vote doesn't matter as both parties are owned by the same people.


----------



## jbrownson0831

pknopp said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep in South Korea didn't panic in late January when their country and the US reported their first Covid-19 case; today SK deaths from the virus number in the hundreds while US deaths number in the hundreds of thousands. Too much winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9700 people...dont like that #  argue w/the CDC---just here to tell you you are WRONG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't force people to do anything.
> 
> Americans are a particularly rebellious lot.  That is the difference between the US population and other countries who are willing to roll over for their government.
> 
> I don't think the numbers would be that different if Trump had not played it down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't either BUT the facts are he lied about it and made fun of those who insisted on being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politicians lie every time they open their mouths.
> 
> You don't know that yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason they do that is because people like you will defend every one of their lies. They know they can lie and you will fall in line and defend the lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lies have I defended?
> 
> Please find the post and quote it.
> 
> I have never believed one word any politician has ever said and never will.
> 
> If you are speaking of what i said in this thread all I did was say that downplaying things that might cause the sheep to panic is not necessarily a bad idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By simply stating "they all lie" you are defending it. That is nothing more than a poor excuse. You are going to vote for a politician even though they lie all the time, right?
Click to expand...

I am going to vote for the only sane candidate running, which one are you voting for doofus??


----------



## Claudette

eddiew said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
Click to expand...


You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??

Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that. 

You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread. 

You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year. 

China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump. 

You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all. 

Carry on you whiny biased ass.


----------



## iceberg

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


yea, 2 things made that point well known.

you said it. you got it from CNN.

fuck opinion pieces you choose to pass off as fact.


----------



## pknopp

jbrownson0831 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep in South Korea didn't panic in late January when their country and the US reported their first Covid-19 case; today SK deaths from the virus number in the hundreds while US deaths number in the hundreds of thousands. Too much winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9700 people...dont like that #  argue w/the CDC---just here to tell you you are WRONG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't force people to do anything.
> 
> Americans are a particularly rebellious lot.  That is the difference between the US population and other countries who are willing to roll over for their government.
> 
> I don't think the numbers would be that different if Trump had not played it down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't either BUT the facts are he lied about it and made fun of those who insisted on being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politicians lie every time they open their mouths.
> 
> You don't know that yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason they do that is because people like you will defend every one of their lies. They know they can lie and you will fall in line and defend the lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lies have I defended?
> 
> Please find the post and quote it.
> 
> I have never believed one word any politician has ever said and never will.
> 
> If you are speaking of what i said in this thread all I did was say that downplaying things that might cause the sheep to panic is not necessarily a bad idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By simply stating "they all lie" you are defending it. That is nothing more than a poor excuse. You are going to vote for a politician even though they lie all the time, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to vote for the only sane candidate running, which one are you voting for doofus??
Click to expand...


 Right now I'm going to go with Jo.


----------



## iceberg

Claudette said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
Click to expand...

his hate is the only thing he loves.

pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.


----------



## Nosmo King

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
Click to expand...

With his own voice! Who "debunked" this story?

Trump lied to the American people, that includes you. And yet you deny it.

Thus cults work in poison.


----------



## Claudette

eddiew said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if you see the American people as "Sheep", then that's a positive attitude.
> 
> But what if someone accepted Trump's "no big deal" rhetoric, engaged in risky behavior and died from Covid?  Then he'd be morally responsible, wouldn't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like this part:
> 
> _Woodward writes that Coats "continued to harbor the secret belief, one that had grown rather than lessened, although unsupported by intelligence proof, that Putin had something on Trump." Woodward continues, writing that Coats felt, "How else to explain the president's behavior? Coats could see no other explanation."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 386818
> 
> Fucking conspiracy theory moron.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO You know I told Ed to come for a visit. I work with 44 Trump loving deputies who would love to speak with him about his support for foot in mouth Biden. I doubt we will ever see him though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any of those 44 have a loved one die because of  lying Trumps neglect  ?
Click to expand...


Nope and none of them think Trump neglected anything. 

That's just another of those facts that you make up. The real facts don't register with your feeble brain.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Nosmo King said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With his own voice! Who "debunked" this story?
> 
> Trump lied to the American people, that includes you. And yet you deny it.
> 
> Thus cults work in poison.
Click to expand...

Awwwk!  Awwwwk!  Libber Polly wanna cracker!  Awwwwk!


----------



## kaz

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want to be treated like a child?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> theres 330 million people in the country and not all of us are as ignorant as you,,,
> 
> tell us what you would want him to say,,,
Click to expand...


Colfax wants Trump to run in circles grabbing his head and screaming like his hair is on fire that  we're all gonna die, we're all gonna die.   You know, like Colfax is doing because he wants an honest assessment


----------



## eddiew

iceberg said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
Click to expand...

After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?


----------



## kaz

BWK said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want to be treated like a child?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are seeing a level of tin-foil hat Trump supporters, unlike anything we have ever seen. They are so desperate, but so desperate, that the cult manifestation among them has gone into over drive. And all we have to work with are these brainless responses. My God, Trump has literally turned his base into a bunch of corralled up Sheep, who have no real thoughts or concerns about his lies circulating around covid.
> 
> Can you imagine having that much power and influence, that you can turn human beings into brainless Sheep?
Click to expand...


You hate Trump and would do nothing but attack him no matter what he says.   So you calling someone a brainless sheep is just priceless.  You have zero credibility.   If you said it was raining outside, I'd not even take an umbrella, I'd just ignore you.   

You have the knob set on attack.   Again, that you say someone isn't thinking, priceless ...


----------



## progressive hunter

kaz said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want to be treated like a child?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> theres 330 million people in the country and not all of us are as ignorant as you,,,
> 
> tell us what you would want him to say,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax wants Trump to run in circles grabbing his head and screaming like his hair is on fire that  we're all gonna die, we're all gonna die.   You know, like Colfax is doing because he wants an honest assessment
Click to expand...

nahhh,, he would complain about that too,,,


----------



## Blues Man

Claudette said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
Click to expand...

To be honest most people are stupid.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
Click to expand...

YOU gave us Trump after 8 years of the Muslim in Chief so stop acting like you had no part of this wacko.


----------



## Blues Man

eddiew said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
Click to expand...

Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true


----------



## kaz

Mac1958 said:


> tresbigdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are tapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Play em....let's hear it. There were also so called tapes where he used the "N" word. Oh wait. That was fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude, he has ADMITTED to saying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter.  They don't care.
Click to expand...


I like people rooting for deaths talking about Trump downplaying the virus as some sort of unforgivable dishonesty.

Why is you hyping the virus somehow less dishonest than Trump downplaying it?


----------



## toobfreak

Penelope said:


> There is nothing left to be said.




I'm sure you'll find a way to say a LOT more.  ITMT, IMPEACH him!  What's stopping you?  I double dog dare ya.


----------



## kaz

JoeB131 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, 190,000 dead.  No one "hyped" the Virus. It's as bad as everyone says it is.
Click to expand...


I like you proving me wrong by doing what I said you're doing.  Didn't think that one through, Joe.

Then there's how you blame Trump for a virus from China.

Yeah, tell me again how much you care about the truth


----------



## Claudette

Blues Man said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest most people are stupid.
Click to expand...


Yes they can be but I tend to think a virus scares the shit out of them so they pay attention.

I don't follow the news much but when I heard this I didn't wait for anyone to tell me what to do.

I got a mask and practiced social distancing immediately and I've been doing it ever since. I think Many of the stupid Americans are doing the same thing and long before the CDC came out with these instructions. People aren't stupid all the time especially when it comes to a virus.


----------



## CowboyTed

airplanemechanic said:


> Another anti-Trump TDS book.
> 
> Yawn.



It is the tapes.... Woodward hasn't released the book yet...

You are embarrassing yourself.... You don't mind being lied too... No guts to face the truth


----------



## Mac1958

kaz said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tresbigdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are tapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Play em....let's hear it. There were also so called tapes where he used the "N" word. Oh wait. That was fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude, he has ADMITTED to saying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter.  They don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like people rooting for deaths talking about Trump downplaying the virus as some sort of unforgivable dishonesty.
> 
> Why is you hyping the virus somehow less dishonest than Trump downplaying it?
Click to expand...

Just pointing out the facts.

I can understand why you'd want to change the subject and put me on the defensive.

You enable it, you own it.


----------



## iceberg

eddiew said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
Click to expand...

ok - after the dems gave us cop hating white bashing obama, you can't see why we can hate him?

you try to oversimplify things, eddie. maybe you can't think beyond your hate-boner but please don't even pretend to think i limit myself in the same manner.


----------



## kaz

Hutch Starskey said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
Click to expand...


No, it's not as severe as you're hyping it to be.    You have your party hat and balloons ready to go for when we hit 200K deaths?


----------



## eddiew

iceberg said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok - after the dems gave us cop hating white bashing obama, you can't see why we can hate him?
> 
> you try to oversimplify things, eddie. maybe you can't think beyond your hate-boner but please don't even pretend to think i limit myself in the same manner.
Click to expand...

You mean Mr Ice that if you were in a hospital ill,you wouldn't mind the doctor lying to you about your condition?


----------



## Nosmo King

jbrownson0831 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With his own voice! Who "debunked" this story?
> 
> Trump lied to the American people, that includes you. And yet you deny it.
> 
> Thus cults work in poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwk!  Awwwwk!  Libber Polly wanna cracker!  Awwwwk!
Click to expand...

Well argued.

You deny facts. Why should your immaturity be rewarded by debate? You cannot be taught, informed or respected.


----------



## eddiew

CowboyTed said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another anti-Trump TDS book.
> 
> Yawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the tapes.... Woodward hasn't released the book yet...
> 
> You are embarrassing yourself.... You don't mind being lied too... No guts to face the truth
Click to expand...

Hopefully IF any of our republican friends are in hospitals with a serious disease their doctors wouldn't want to scare them by telling them the truth


----------



## jbrownson0831

Mac1958 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tresbigdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are tapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Play em....let's hear it. There were also so called tapes where he used the "N" word. Oh wait. That was fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude, he has ADMITTED to saying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter.  They don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like people rooting for deaths talking about Trump downplaying the virus as some sort of unforgivable dishonesty.
> 
> Why is you hyping the virus somehow less dishonest than Trump downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just pointing out the facts.
> 
> I can understand why you'd want to change the subject and put me on the defensive.
> 
> You enable it, you own it.
Click to expand...

Hahahahahahaha brainless sheep who follow anything printed by your propaganda media lecturing us on accepting the truth.....what a comedy act.


----------



## easyt65

Mac1958 said:


> Hey, don't worry about that Chinese flu.  No big deal.  We've got it taken care of.  It's a hoax.  Go out, be with people, have fun, don't worry about spreading it...



THIS is EXACTLY what the Democrats told the American people at the beginning of the COVD-19 pandemic, at a point when Trump energized the CDC, stood up the COVID-19 Response Committee, and imposed the China Travel Ban. 

Democrats, doing their standard _'oppose everything Trump does, say the opposite of what he say because we hate him'_ BS, openly opposed the Travel Ban. JOE BIDEN led the Democrat opposition to it. 

As House Democrats scrambled to write / pass legislation designed to strip more authority / power from the President and that would block his LIFE SAVING Travel Ban, Biden was publicly declaring the ban 'Xenophobic'.  
- The Democrats' opposition to this Travel Ban was a political move to benefit the Democratic Party while it literally endangered American lives!
--- Biden later was forced to admit that the Travel Ban was the 'right thing to do' and DID save American lives. 
--- The largest mass murderer in US history, Governor Cuomo - who is responsible for the deaths of a reported 11,000 elderly NY citizens, who also rabidly opposed the LIFE SAVING China Travel Ban, is now attacking the President for *NOT *Imposing a Travel Ban for other areas, blaming his lack of imposing ANOTHER travel ban for the impact of COVID-19 on NY. How Pathetic - the man who murdered 11,000 NY residents attempting to shift the blame to the President, the man he attacked for the China Travel Ban, for not imposing ANOTHER travel ban.

While President Trump was responding to the pandemic, Democrats were:
- Taking POLITICAL ACTION against the President.
- Telling people to disregard the virus, that it was not going to be so bad
- Telling people to  go about their lives as usual, to ride the subways, lick turnstiles, go to parties, herd in large numbers, etc...
- Pelosi was telling people to come to China Town, Cuomo was telling people to go out, ride packed subway trains, etc....

So please FORGIVE ME when I laugh at all the snowflakes on this board engaging in the Democrat party's top 2 strategies of trying to recover from serious past F*-Ups:
1) Re-Writing History
2) Accusing others of doing what DEMOCRATS did / have done / are still doing


----------



## Mac1958

jbrownson0831 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tresbigdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are tapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Play em....let's hear it. There were also so called tapes where he used the "N" word. Oh wait. That was fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude, he has ADMITTED to saying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter.  They don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like people rooting for deaths talking about Trump downplaying the virus as some sort of unforgivable dishonesty.
> 
> Why is you hyping the virus somehow less dishonest than Trump downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just pointing out the facts.
> 
> I can understand why you'd want to change the subject and put me on the defensive.
> 
> You enable it, you own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahahahahaha brainless sheep who follow anything printed by your propaganda media lecturing us on accepting the truth.....what a comedy act.
Click to expand...

Dittos Rush.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok - after the dems gave us cop hating white bashing obama, you can't see why we can hate him?
> 
> you try to oversimplify things, eddie. maybe you can't think beyond your hate-boner but please don't even pretend to think i limit myself in the same manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Mr Ice that if you were in a hospital ill,you wouldn't mind the doctor lying to you about your condition?
Click to expand...

Doctors try to lessen the impact of test results all the time...without actually lying.....so good analogy.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

JimBowie1958 said:


> The phrase simply means you emphasize the good facts and information over the bad, but it is not a lie.



It *is* a lie by ommission, you dope. You don't ignore the facts and attempt to paint a rosy picture to the public when you know a deadly pandemic is about to hit your country. It is criminal incompetence and an incredible shirking of responsibility to the health of his constituents. He is more interested in reelection than human lives. He is a leacherous traitor, and he won't be able to deflect this blatant irresponsible mistake away from him. He is done.


----------



## Nosmo King

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU gave us Trump after 8 years of the Muslim in Chief so stop acting like you had no part of this wacko.
Click to expand...

Sounds like a great campaign slogan! Put it on a trucker hat.

Blame Obama for Trump's failings!


----------



## jbrownson0831

Mac1958 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tresbigdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are tapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Play em....let's hear it. There were also so called tapes where he used the "N" word. Oh wait. That was fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude, he has ADMITTED to saying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter.  They don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like people rooting for deaths talking about Trump downplaying the virus as some sort of unforgivable dishonesty.
> 
> Why is you hyping the virus somehow less dishonest than Trump downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just pointing out the facts.
> 
> I can understand why you'd want to change the subject and put me on the defensive.
> 
> You enable it, you own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahahahahaha brainless sheep who follow anything printed by your propaganda media lecturing us on accepting the truth.....what a comedy act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dittos Rush.
Click to expand...

Hey you are the mindless mass wandering in the wilderness waiting for your next set of directions from propaganda central not me.


----------



## Claudette

kaz said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, 190,000 dead.  No one "hyped" the Virus. It's as bad as everyone says it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like you proving me wrong by doing what I said you're doing.  Didn't think that one through, Joe.
> 
> Then there's how you blame Trump for a virus from China.
> 
> Yeah, tell me again how much you care about the truth
Click to expand...


He doesn't He's like the rest of the lefty loons who blame Trump. 

Far be it from them to blame the actual people who let this virus out on the world.


----------



## CowboyTed

Not2BSubjugated said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> He also formed a taskforce and implemented a travel ban weeks before the first confirmed case, while the democrats called him a xenophobe and warned us that this flu across the pacific was just a distraction from impeachment.
> 
> Even if I agreed with your take on Trump's performance, why would I vote for the people who thought he was OVER reacting?
Click to expand...


He knew it was airborne virus and held a indoor rally...

Enough said...


----------



## Mac1958

easyt65 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't worry about that Chinese flu.  No big deal.  We've got it taken care of.  It's a hoax.  Go out, be with people, have fun, don't worry about spreading it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is EXACTLY what the Democrats told the American people at the beginning of the COVD-19 pandemic, at a point when Trump energized the CDC, stood up the COVID-19 Response Committee, and imposed the China Travel Ban.
> 
> Democrats, doing their standard _'oppose everything Trump does, say the opposite of what he say because we hate him'_ BS, openly opposed the Travel Ban. JOE BIDEN led the Democrat opposition to it.
> 
> As House Democrats scrambled to write / pass legislation designed to strip more authority / power from the President and that would block his LIFE SAVING Travel Ban, Biden was publicly declaring the ban 'Xenophobic'.
> - The Democrats' opposition to this Travel Ban was a political move to benefit the Democratic Party while it literally endangered American lives!
> --- Biden later was forced to admit that the Travel Ban was the 'right thing to do' and DID save American lives.
> --- The largest mass murderer in US history, Governor Cuomo - who is responsible for the deaths of a reported 11,000 elderly NY citizens, who also rabidly opposed the LIFE SAVING China Travel Ban, is now attacking the President for *NOT *Imposing a Travel Ban for other areas, blaming his lack of imposing ANOTHER travel ban for the impact of COVID-19 on NY. How Pathetic - the man who murdered 11,000 NY residents attempting to shift the blame to the President, the man he attacked for the China Travel Ban, for not imposing ANOTHER travel ban.
> 
> While President Trump was responding to the pandemic, Democrats were:
> - Taking POLITICAL ACTION against the President.
> - Telling people to disregard the virus, that it was not going to be so bad
> - Telling people to  go about their lives as usual, to ride the subways, lick turnstiles, go to parties, herd in large numbers, etc...
> - Pelosi was telling people to come to China Town, Cuomo was telling people to go out, ride packed subway trains, etc....
> 
> So please FORGIVE ME when I laugh at all the snowflakes on this board engaging in the Democrat party's top 2 strategies of trying to recover from serious past F*-Ups:
> 1) Re-Writing History
> 2) Accusing others of doing what DEMOCRATS did / have done / are still doing
Click to expand...

He admitted that he purposely mis-led the American people as a deadly global pandemic was bearing down on us.

He then repeatedly mocked Americans who tried to take safety measures to protect themselves and their families.

Those are facts.  You support it, you own it.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The phrase simply means you emphasize the good facts and information over the bad, but it is not a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It *is* a lie by ommission, you dope. You don't ignore the facts and attempt to paint a rosy picture to the public when you know a deadly pandemic is about to hit your country. It is criminal incompetence and an incredible shirking of responsibility to the health of his constituents. He is more interested in reelection than human lives. He is a leacherous traitor, and he won't be able to deflect this blatant irresponsible mistake away from him. He is done.
Click to expand...

Waah waah waah I need a tissue that mean ole Trump lied to me....waah waah waah.  By the way, how do you then feel about a real murderer like Killer Cuomo?


----------



## Mac1958

CowboyTed said:


> He knew it was airborne virus and held a indoor rally...
> 
> Enough said...


Yep.  He's a sociopath, as are his sheep.


----------



## kaz

Mac1958 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tresbigdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are tapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Play em....let's hear it. There were also so called tapes where he used the "N" word. Oh wait. That was fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude, he has ADMITTED to saying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter.  They don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like people rooting for deaths talking about Trump downplaying the virus as some sort of unforgivable dishonesty.
> 
> Why is you hyping the virus somehow less dishonest than Trump downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just pointing out the facts.
> 
> I can understand why you'd want to change the subject and put me on the defensive.
> 
> You enable it, you own it.
Click to expand...


Repeating my line back to me, LOL.  The left are eternal playgrounders.

And since you're set on attack no matter what Trump says, you forfeited the right to use the term "fact" with any credibility.  You'll say whatever is negative, you don't care about facts.  And the endless lies you tell to attack Trump prove that


----------



## Blues Man

Claudette said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest most people are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they can be but I tend to think a virus scares the shit out of them so they pay attention.
> 
> I don't follow the news much but when I heard this I didn't wait for anyone to tell me what to do.
> 
> I got a mask and practiced social distancing immediately and I've been doing it ever since. I think Many of the stupid Americans are doing the same thing and long before the CDC came out with these instructions. People aren't stupid all the time especially when it comes to a virus.
Click to expand...

Once again I'll direct your attention to the Sturgis motorcycle rally, all the people partying on holidays over the summer etc.

If that isn't evidence of stupidity i don't know what is


----------



## kaz

Mac1958 said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> He knew it was airborne virus and held a indoor rally...
> 
> Enough said...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  He's a sociopath, as are his sheep.
Click to expand...


Yes, attack, attack, attack.  That's all you have


----------



## Mac1958

kaz said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tresbigdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are tapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Play em....let's hear it. There were also so called tapes where he used the "N" word. Oh wait. That was fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude, he has ADMITTED to saying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter.  They don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like people rooting for deaths talking about Trump downplaying the virus as some sort of unforgivable dishonesty.
> 
> Why is you hyping the virus somehow less dishonest than Trump downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just pointing out the facts.
> 
> I can understand why you'd want to change the subject and put me on the defensive.
> 
> You enable it, you own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeating my line back to me, LOL.  The left are eternal playgrounders.
> 
> And since you're set on attack no matter what Trump says, you forfeited the right to use the term "fact" with any credibility.  You'll say whatever is negative, you don't care about facts.  And the endless lies you tell to attack Trump prove that
Click to expand...

I seek no credibility from someone like you.


----------



## 22lcidw

eddiew said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
Click to expand...

You gave us Trump. Repubs with their pushing of RINOS on voter every election helped also. Progs do not even leave office when they mess up. Nancy is a perfect example. What gets me is Trump is telling us all about the seedy side what you already know. No one said a thing about politicians from  politicians. Until him.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Nosmo King said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With his own voice! Who "debunked" this story?
> 
> Trump lied to the American people, that includes you. And yet you deny it.
> 
> Thus cults work in poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwk!  Awwwwk!  Libber Polly wanna cracker!  Awwwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well argued.
> 
> You deny facts. Why should your immaturity be rewarded by debate? You cannot be taught, informed or respected.
Click to expand...

Which facts?  You mean like the 2.8% mortality the President has lowered our country down to, after the 8% mass murderer Killer Cuomo and his band of Democrat hit men killed 90,000 people?  We are lower than the global average despite NY and NJ causing more deaths than most countries....we have conducted 90 million tests to lead the globe there too....those facts??


----------



## iceberg

eddiew said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok - after the dems gave us cop hating white bashing obama, you can't see why we can hate him?
> 
> you try to oversimplify things, eddie. maybe you can't think beyond your hate-boner but please don't even pretend to think i limit myself in the same manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Mr Ice that if you were in a hospital ill,you wouldn't mind the doctor lying to you about your condition?
Click to expand...

can you please tell me what this has to do with trump?

the left says donald knew in jan corona was deadly but ignore pelosi saying PARTY TIME CHINESE STYLE in Feb/March.
the left says don't be in crowds - UNLESS you're protesting.
the left says to listen to the medical experts about Corona UNLESS they say you can safely vote in person.

so shut the unholy fuck up with your hypocritical bullshit church of hate where you contradict yourself every fucking time with your rhetoric and lies for no other reason than your hate for a man that odds are you've NEVER met, fueled by a media who's PROVEN TO LIE about trump so you can keep your hate alive.

so don't try to spindoctor this away. the topic is your irrational fear of trump and how you make him responsible for everything and credit him for nothing; then spread that bullshit attack of lies out to anyone who simply says SHUT THE FUCK UP and pretend they support someone they never said they do simply because they disagree with your fragile ego bullshit.

grow up.


----------



## Asclepias

Manonthestreet said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s now looking like the lockdowns may have been a huge mistake
> 
> 
> Were lockdowns a mistake? To that nagging question, the answer increasingly seems to be yes. Certainly, they were a novelty. As novelist Lionel Shriver writes, “We’ve never before responded to a co…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we already know some people just dont understand that viruses require hosts to infect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit.....but libs have constantly lied about its severity and impact and govts ability to control it.
Click to expand...

How can you lie about its severity when its a new disease and you simply dont know for sure? I wouldnt call 190K+ and counting dead as non severe


----------



## Claudette

Blues Man said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest most people are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they can be but I tend to think a virus scares the shit out of them so they pay attention.
> 
> I don't follow the news much but when I heard this I didn't wait for anyone to tell me what to do.
> 
> I got a mask and practiced social distancing immediately and I've been doing it ever since. I think Many of the stupid Americans are doing the same thing and long before the CDC came out with these instructions. People aren't stupid all the time especially when it comes to a virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again I'll direct your attention to the Sturgis motorcycle rally, all the people partying on holidays over the summer etc.
> 
> If that isn't evidence of stupidity i don't know what is
Click to expand...


As I said some Americans are stupid as hell but not all. Most of my friends do just like I do. You can't cure stupid my friend.


----------



## jc456

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many deaths in the same period of the year, 2018 and 2019, and what’s the count difference from this year?
> BTw, 60,000 died of the flu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay 60,000. That is still three times less than COVID...
Click to expand...

did you run the numbers?  still waiting.  2018 and 2019 number of deaths in the same time period of 2020.  are they different and by how much.  Did you.  I give a shit about the flu number, that's an annual number.  Until you run those numbers, the number of Wuhan deaths cannot be calculated correctly.  so you got nothing in other words.


----------



## Claudette

iceberg said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok - after the dems gave us cop hating white bashing obama, you can't see why we can hate him?
> 
> you try to oversimplify things, eddie. maybe you can't think beyond your hate-boner but please don't even pretend to think i limit myself in the same manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Mr Ice that if you were in a hospital ill,you wouldn't mind the doctor lying to you about your condition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you please tell me what this has to do with trump?
> 
> the left says donald knew in jan corona was deadly but ignore pelosi saying PARTY TIME CHINESE STYLE in Feb/March.
> the left says don't be in crowds - UNLESS you're protesting.
> the left says to listen to the medical experts about Corona UNLESS they say you can safely vote in person.
> 
> so shut the unholy fuck up with your hypocritical bullshit church of hate where you contradict yourself every fucking time with your rhetoric and lies for no other reason than your hate for a man that odds are you've NEVER met, fueled by a media who's PROVEN TO LIE about trump so you can keep your hate alive.
> 
> so don't try to spindoctor this away. the topic is your irrational fear of trump and how you make him responsible for everything and credit him for nothing; then spread that bullshit attack of lies out to anyone who simply says SHUT THE FUCK UP and pretend they support someone they never said they do simply because they disagree with your fragile ego bullshit.
> 
> grow up.
Click to expand...


I'll just stand over here and LMAO and agree with you 100%. He really is an ass.


----------



## kaz

pknopp said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
Click to expand...


Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.

But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!


----------



## jbrownson0831

Asclepias said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s now looking like the lockdowns may have been a huge mistake
> 
> 
> Were lockdowns a mistake? To that nagging question, the answer increasingly seems to be yes. Certainly, they were a novelty. As novelist Lionel Shriver writes, “We’ve never before responded to a co…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we already know some people just dont understand that viruses require hosts to infect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit.....but libs have constantly lied about its severity and impact and govts ability to control it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you lie about its severity when its a new disease and you simply dont know for sure? I wouldnt call 190K+ and counting dead as non severe
Click to expand...

Its as severe as any other flu or cold or  probably less so than pneumonia....what's your point?


----------



## jc456

Dr Grump said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the Left is calling Trump out for not putting the country into a panic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump thinks the US public is stupid?
Click to expand...

you are, nuff said.


----------



## pknopp

kaz said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
Click to expand...


 I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.


----------



## jc456

kaz said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
Click to expand...

again, have them run the exercise of number of deaths in 2018 and 2019 vs 2020 and report back the difference and that's Wuhan's numbers.


----------



## iceberg

Claudette said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok - after the dems gave us cop hating white bashing obama, you can't see why we can hate him?
> 
> you try to oversimplify things, eddie. maybe you can't think beyond your hate-boner but please don't even pretend to think i limit myself in the same manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Mr Ice that if you were in a hospital ill,you wouldn't mind the doctor lying to you about your condition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you please tell me what this has to do with trump?
> 
> the left says donald knew in jan corona was deadly but ignore pelosi saying PARTY TIME CHINESE STYLE in Feb/March.
> the left says don't be in crowds - UNLESS you're protesting.
> the left says to listen to the medical experts about Corona UNLESS they say you can safely vote in person.
> 
> so shut the unholy fuck up with your hypocritical bullshit church of hate where you contradict yourself every fucking time with your rhetoric and lies for no other reason than your hate for a man that odds are you've NEVER met, fueled by a media who's PROVEN TO LIE about trump so you can keep your hate alive.
> 
> so don't try to spindoctor this away. the topic is your irrational fear of trump and how you make him responsible for everything and credit him for nothing; then spread that bullshit attack of lies out to anyone who simply says SHUT THE FUCK UP and pretend they support someone they never said they do simply because they disagree with your fragile ego bullshit.
> 
> grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll just stand over here and LMAO and agree with you 100%. He really is an ass.
Click to expand...

so many people on this board exist to only troll. i just wish they were at least good at it.


----------



## easyt65

_'Trump On Woodward Tape Admitting To Lying About Seriousness Of Coronavirus'_

Question for the TDS-Suffering snowflakes on this board:  

HOW MANY OF YOU BELIEVE THAT ALL US PRESIDENTS ALWAYS SHARE AND HAVE SHARED ALL INFORMATION WITH THE AMERICAN PEOPLE, TELL THEMTHE EXACT TRUTH ABOUT WHAT IS GOING ON?

If you SERIOUSLY say Trump is the 1st President NOT to do so, that NO Democrat President has ever held back information or has ever lied to the American people, then you are a f*ing LIAR and / or need serious psychiatric care!

Hell, Barry made it a point to LIE to the American people regularly because doing so is the only way they can  advance their agendas (_'You can still keep your plan/doctor'_) and / or save their own asses (_'I did not have sex with that woman / intern'_).

I can also see why Democrats are completely opposed to a President refusing to initiate a panic, to instill FEAR in the American people instead of present 'strength' and 'calm' - 'Fear-Mongering, using FEAR to intimidate and cause Americans to act the way they want is a staple for Democrats, especially during election time. 
- _'The GOP is going to take away your SS, your health care, will throw granny off of a cliff in her wheel chair...they want dirty air, dirty water, etc...'_

Democrats are lying, manipulative, treasonous, self-serving, Party-1st sell-outs who would betray their own mother if it would benefit them / the Party ... AS THEY HAVE AND CONTINE TO PROVE!


----------



## kaz

Blues Man said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Dems were right and Trump wasn’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hyping the Biden virus was obviously not right, parrot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be. If more people had listened to the left instead of Trump, we’d probably be far better off in nearly every way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull shit.   The virus turned out to kill less than 1% of the population.  You idiots were projecting many, many times that.   The CDC estimates 0.26%.   Just more of your political games.  That's why it's the Biden virus now.   You're doing nothing but undercutting the President trying to deal with it.
> 
> It's classic how you're blasting Trump for supposedly underplaying it while you overplay it and hype it and beg for more deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .013% so far
Click to expand...


Yes, the death RATE is even far below 1% much less the percent of the population that has died


----------



## jc456

pknopp said:


> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.


your opinion. so what.  doesn't change the fraud number of deaths.


----------



## Asclepias

jbrownson0831 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s now looking like the lockdowns may have been a huge mistake
> 
> 
> Were lockdowns a mistake? To that nagging question, the answer increasingly seems to be yes. Certainly, they were a novelty. As novelist Lionel Shriver writes, “We’ve never before responded to a co…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we already know some people just dont understand that viruses require hosts to infect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit.....but libs have constantly lied about its severity and impact and govts ability to control it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you lie about its severity when its a new disease and you simply dont know for sure? I wouldnt call 190K+ and counting dead as non severe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as severe as any other flu or cold or  probably less so than pneumonia....what's your point?
Click to expand...

No dummy. Its more severe due simply to the fact its more contagious. Show me a cold or flu that has killed 190K and counting in the same time period as covid.  I'll wait.


----------



## Claudette

iceberg said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok - after the dems gave us cop hating white bashing obama, you can't see why we can hate him?
> 
> you try to oversimplify things, eddie. maybe you can't think beyond your hate-boner but please don't even pretend to think i limit myself in the same manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Mr Ice that if you were in a hospital ill,you wouldn't mind the doctor lying to you about your condition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you please tell me what this has to do with trump?
> 
> the left says donald knew in jan corona was deadly but ignore pelosi saying PARTY TIME CHINESE STYLE in Feb/March.
> the left says don't be in crowds - UNLESS you're protesting.
> the left says to listen to the medical experts about Corona UNLESS they say you can safely vote in person.
> 
> so shut the unholy fuck up with your hypocritical bullshit church of hate where you contradict yourself every fucking time with your rhetoric and lies for no other reason than your hate for a man that odds are you've NEVER met, fueled by a media who's PROVEN TO LIE about trump so you can keep your hate alive.
> 
> so don't try to spindoctor this away. the topic is your irrational fear of trump and how you make him responsible for everything and credit him for nothing; then spread that bullshit attack of lies out to anyone who simply says SHUT THE FUCK UP and pretend they support someone they never said they do simply because they disagree with your fragile ego bullshit.
> 
> grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll just stand over here and LMAO and agree with you 100%. He really is an ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so many people on this board exist to only troll. i just wish they were at least good at it.
Click to expand...


You are oh so right. Most of them suck at it and their facts are lies. They ignore the real facts and there you go. LOL


----------



## CowboyTed

Mac1958 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump could definitely win.  Not a good reflection on the country or the Democratic Party.
Click to expand...


I think it would be a sad reflection on the path America has gone down. The Election is for sale and it is the best democracy money can buy...

Biden is a fine candidate with a very able partner in Harris.. He has tons of experience and has a strong non partisan record. Harder to get a more centerist candidate in these times with this experience. Truth is Biden will appoint a team of actual professionals dedicated to public servants. At that point he could clear off and play golf for the whole first term and he would be better than Trump.

The truth is the GOP attack machine can make the Pope look like a pimp and Jesus as a communist.... It is what they do... It is relentless and has no boundaries on decency or honesty. Look at the way they talk about Obama. Hillary Clinton was the most popular national politician in America when she left office in 2013 with 65% approval. She was the most hated woman in America 3 years later while not in office.

Look at the comments on US dead soldiers or the tapes from woodward... They have no shame. They will perfectly accept being lied to rather than face the truth.


----------



## iceberg

Claudette said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok - after the dems gave us cop hating white bashing obama, you can't see why we can hate him?
> 
> you try to oversimplify things, eddie. maybe you can't think beyond your hate-boner but please don't even pretend to think i limit myself in the same manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Mr Ice that if you were in a hospital ill,you wouldn't mind the doctor lying to you about your condition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you please tell me what this has to do with trump?
> 
> the left says donald knew in jan corona was deadly but ignore pelosi saying PARTY TIME CHINESE STYLE in Feb/March.
> the left says don't be in crowds - UNLESS you're protesting.
> the left says to listen to the medical experts about Corona UNLESS they say you can safely vote in person.
> 
> so shut the unholy fuck up with your hypocritical bullshit church of hate where you contradict yourself every fucking time with your rhetoric and lies for no other reason than your hate for a man that odds are you've NEVER met, fueled by a media who's PROVEN TO LIE about trump so you can keep your hate alive.
> 
> so don't try to spindoctor this away. the topic is your irrational fear of trump and how you make him responsible for everything and credit him for nothing; then spread that bullshit attack of lies out to anyone who simply says SHUT THE FUCK UP and pretend they support someone they never said they do simply because they disagree with your fragile ego bullshit.
> 
> grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll just stand over here and LMAO and agree with you 100%. He really is an ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so many people on this board exist to only troll. i just wish they were at least good at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are oh so right. Most of them suck at it and their facts are lies. They ignore the real facts and there you go. LOL
Click to expand...

push for facts, get emotional.

bad mood this am and it's spilling out into kicking the forum idiots.


----------



## Claudette

CowboyTed said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump could definitely win.  Not a good reflection on the country or the Democratic Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it would be a sad reflection on the path America has gone down. The Election is for sale and it is the best democracy money can buy...
> 
> Biden is a fine candidate with a very able partner in Harris.. He has tons of experience and has a strong non partisan record. Harder to get a more centerist candidate in these times with this experience. Truth is Biden will appoint a team of actual professionals dedicated to public servants. At that point he could clear off and play golf for the whole first term and he would be better than Trump.
> 
> The truth is the GOP attack machine can make the Pope look like a pimp and Jesus as a communist.... It is what they do... It is relentless and has no boundaries on decency or honesty. Look at the way they talk about Obama. Hillary Clinton was the most popular national politician in America when she left office in 2013 with 65% approval. She was the most hated woman in America 3 years later while not in office.
> 
> Look at the comments on US dead soldiers or the tapes from woodward... They have no shame. They will perfectly accept being lied to rather than face the truth.
Click to expand...


A fine candidate?? An able VP?? Boy do you need help.


----------



## Taz

Claudette said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump could definitely win.  Not a good reflection on the country or the Democratic Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it would be a sad reflection on the path America has gone down. The Election is for sale and it is the best democracy money can buy...
> 
> Biden is a fine candidate with a very able partner in Harris.. He has tons of experience and has a strong non partisan record. Harder to get a more centerist candidate in these times with this experience. Truth is Biden will appoint a team of actual professionals dedicated to public servants. At that point he could clear off and play golf for the whole first term and he would be better than Trump.
> 
> The truth is the GOP attack machine can make the Pope look like a pimp and Jesus as a communist.... It is what they do... It is relentless and has no boundaries on decency or honesty. Look at the way they talk about Obama. Hillary Clinton was the most popular national politician in America when she left office in 2013 with 65% approval. She was the most hated woman in America 3 years later while not in office.
> 
> Look at the comments on US dead soldiers or the tapes from woodward... They have no shame. They will perfectly accept being lied to rather than face the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A fine candidate?? An able VP?? Boy do you need help.
Click to expand...

They don't get any creepier than Mike Pence. I would bet money that he's actually an alien.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Asclepias said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s now looking like the lockdowns may have been a huge mistake
> 
> 
> Were lockdowns a mistake? To that nagging question, the answer increasingly seems to be yes. Certainly, they were a novelty. As novelist Lionel Shriver writes, “We’ve never before responded to a co…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we already know some people just dont understand that viruses require hosts to infect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit.....but libs have constantly lied about its severity and impact and govts ability to control it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you lie about its severity when its a new disease and you simply dont know for sure? I wouldnt call 190K+ and counting dead as non severe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as severe as any other flu or cold or  probably less so than pneumonia....what's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy. Its more severe due simply to the fact its more contagious. Show me a cold or flu that has killed 190K and counting in the same time period as covid.  I'll wait.
Click to expand...

Show me where this leftyvirus has ACTUALLY killed that many people, I will wait.  And so what if it is more contagious, which I am not sure we know for certain...it is very mild in 99% of its infections.  Doofus.


----------



## eddiew

CowboyTed said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump could definitely win.  Not a good reflection on the country or the Democratic Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it would be a sad reflection on the path America has gone down. The Election is for sale and it is the best democracy money can buy...
> 
> Biden is a fine candidate with a very able partner in Harris.. He has tons of experience and has a strong non partisan record. Harder to get a more centerist candidate in these times with this experience. Truth is Biden will appoint a team of actual professionals dedicated to public servants. At that point he could clear off and play golf for the whole first term and he would be better than Trump.
> 
> The truth is the GOP attack machine can make the Pope look like a pimp and Jesus as a communist.... It is what they do... It is relentless and has no boundaries on decency or honesty. Look at the way they talk about Obama. Hillary Clinton was the most popular national politician in America when she left office in 2013 with 65% approval. She was the most hated woman in America 3 years later while not in office.
> 
> Look at the comments on US dead soldiers or the tapes from woodward... They have no shame. They will perfectly accept being lied to rather than face the truth.
Click to expand...

Add to your great post is the whistle blower told to stop interfering in Russian investigation


----------



## jbrownson0831

CowboyTed said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump could definitely win.  Not a good reflection on the country or the Democratic Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it would be a sad reflection on the path America has gone down. The Election is for sale and it is the best democracy money can buy...
> 
> Biden is a fine candidate with a very able partner in Harris.. He has tons of experience and has a strong non partisan record. Harder to get a more centerist candidate in these times with this experience. Truth is Biden will appoint a team of actual professionals dedicated to public servants. At that point he could clear off and play golf for the whole first term and he would be better than Trump.
> 
> The truth is the GOP attack machine can make the Pope look like a pimp and Jesus as a communist.... It is what they do... It is relentless and has no boundaries on decency or honesty. Look at the way they talk about Obama. Hillary Clinton was the most popular national politician in America when she left office in 2013 with 65% approval. She was the most hated woman in America 3 years later while not in office.
> 
> Look at the comments on US dead soldiers or the tapes from woodward... They have no shame. They will perfectly accept being lied to rather than face the truth.
Click to expand...

Wow you libbers are nutbags.....Biden is eating Gerber baby food and Knees Harris isn't qualified for anything.


----------



## pknopp

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> 
> 
> your opinion. so what.  doesn't change the fraud number of deaths.
Click to expand...


 You seem to be pretty particular in the fraud you are willing to condemn.


----------



## georgephillip

WTF19 said:


> 9700 people...dont like that # argue w/the CDC---just here to tell you you are WRONG


Do you see anything WRONG about this?





Coronavirus crisis: What America can learn from other nations in the war on COVID-19


----------



## Camp

*USMB Trumpoholic defense for Trump's confession for lying and misinforming Americans about COVID-19:

Just because a person is recorded saying something doesn't mean they actually said what you hear them saying on the recording.  *


----------



## eddiew

iceberg said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok - after the dems gave us cop hating white bashing obama, you can't see why we can hate him?
> 
> you try to oversimplify things, eddie. maybe you can't think beyond your hate-boner but please don't even pretend to think i limit myself in the same manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Mr Ice that if you were in a hospital ill,you wouldn't mind the doctor lying to you about your condition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you please tell me what this has to do with trump?
> 
> the left says donald knew in jan corona was deadly but ignore pelosi saying PARTY TIME CHINESE STYLE in Feb/March.
> the left says don't be in crowds - UNLESS you're protesting.
> the left says to listen to the medical experts about Corona UNLESS they say you can safely vote in person.
> 
> so shut the unholy fuck up with your hypocritical bullshit church of hate where you contradict yourself every fucking time with your rhetoric and lies for no other reason than your hate for a man that odds are you've NEVER met, fueled by a media who's PROVEN TO LIE about trump so you can keep your hate alive.
> 
> so don't try to spindoctor this away. the topic is your irrational fear of trump and how you make him responsible for everything and credit him for nothing; then spread that bullshit attack of lies out to anyone who simply says SHUT THE FUCK UP and pretend they support someone they never said they do simply because they disagree with your fragile ego bullshit.
> 
> grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll just stand over here and LMAO and agree with you 100%. He really is an ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so many people on this board exist to only troll. i just wish they were at least good at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are oh so right. Most of them suck at it and their facts are lies. They ignore the real facts and there you go. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> push for facts, get emotional.
> 
> bad mood this am and it's spilling out into kicking the forum idiots.
Click to expand...

Guess you get a kick out of republican scum in congress staying silent??


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

kaz said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> He knew it was airborne virus and held a indoor rally...
> 
> Enough said...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  He's a sociopath, as are his sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, attack, attack, attack.  That's all you have
Click to expand...


Deflect, deflect, deflect. It's the only tool in Cult45's chest. Wanna know why the majority thinks you're tribe is dumb as dirt? *Because you sociopaths are trying to put a positive spin on a deadly pandemic. *You've been polishing an Orange turd for almost four years. What the fuck is the major malfunction with you people? Is your self esteem/awareness so low that you would willingly die just to 'own da libz'?

Dumb. As. Dirt.


----------



## jbrownson0831

georgephillip said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9700 people...dont like that # argue w/the CDC---just here to tell you you are WRONG
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see anything WRONG about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus crisis: What America can learn from other nations in the war on COVID-19
Click to expand...




georgephillip said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9700 people...dont like that # argue w/the CDC---just here to tell you you are WRONG
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see anything WRONG about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus crisis: What America can learn from other nations in the war on COVID-19
Click to expand...

And we test at a rate of 270,000 per million which if the other countries also tested at that rate would likely classify more deaths as Covid, right snowflake?  IF you dont test as much, fewer cases and fewer Covid deaths.


----------



## eddiew

georgephillip said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9700 people...dont like that # argue w/the CDC---just here to tell you you are WRONG
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see anything WRONG about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus crisis: What America can learn from other nations in the war on COVID-19
Click to expand...

Lets give a real big shout out for Pres Trump ,,Right nitwits?


----------



## jbrownson0831

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> He knew it was airborne virus and held a indoor rally...
> 
> Enough said...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  He's a sociopath, as are his sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, attack, attack, attack.  That's all you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflect, deflect, deflect. It's the only tool in Cult45's chest. Wanna know why the majority thinks you're tribe is dumb as dirt? *Because you sociopaths are trying to put a positive spin on a deadly pandemic. *You've been polishing an Orange turd for almost four years. What the fuck is the major malfunction with you people? Is your self esteem/awareness so low that you would willingly die just to 'own da libz'?
> 
> Dumb. As. Dirt.
Click to expand...

Brainless.....wind blowing through your ears....


----------



## Weatherman2020

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


And still you Leftards called him a racist for putting travel restrictions on China. And your precious WHO said it was unnecessary.









						Opinion | The Racism at the Heart of Trump’s ‘Travel Ban’ (Published 2020)
					

Adding Nigeria to the expanded list of excluded countries just makes it more obvious.




					www.nytimes.com
				












						FLASHBACK: Let’s Take A Look At How The Press Covered Trump’s China Travel Ban
					

Media outlets bashed Trump in January after he issued a travel ban from China because of the coronavirus – a move that many other countries have now followed.




					dailycaller.com
				












						Europe Condemns Trump’s Travel Ban
					

The European Union issued a scathing statement condemning President Trump’s decision to ban most travel from Europe, the New York Times reports.From the statement: “The coronavirus is a global crisis, not limited to any continent and it requires cooperation rather than unilateral action. The




					politicalwire.com


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9700 people...dont like that # argue w/the CDC---just here to tell you you are WRONG
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see anything WRONG about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus crisis: What America can learn from other nations in the war on COVID-19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets give a real big shout out for Pres Trump ,,Right nitwits?
Click to expand...

No how about three cheers for Dementia Joe???  Strained peas!  Strained carrots!  Applesauce!!!


----------



## Weatherman2020

eddiew said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9700 people...dont like that # argue w/the CDC---just here to tell you you are WRONG
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see anything WRONG about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus crisis: What America can learn from other nations in the war on COVID-19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets give a real big shout out for Pres Trump ,,Right nitwits?
Click to expand...










						WHO chief says widespread travel bans not needed to beat China virus
					

World Health Organization chief Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus said on Monday there was no need for measures that "unnecessarily interfere with international travel and trade" in trying to halt the spread of a coronavirus that has killed 361 people in China.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Nosmo King

jbrownson0831 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With his own voice! Who "debunked" this story?
> 
> Trump lied to the American people, that includes you. And yet you deny it.
> 
> Thus cults work in poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwk!  Awwwwk!  Libber Polly wanna cracker!  Awwwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well argued.
> 
> You deny facts. Why should your immaturity be rewarded by debate? You cannot be taught, informed or respected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which facts?  You mean like the 2.8% mortality the President has lowered our country down to, after the 8% mass murderer Killer Cuomo and his band of Democrat hit men killed 90,000 people?  We are lower than the global average despite NY and NJ causing more deaths than most countries....we have conducted 90 million tests to lead the globe there too....those facts??
Click to expand...

4% of world population yet 25% of coronavirus cases.

Trump saying he knows the lethality, communicability, and effects on all age groups, yet publically calling the pandemic a "hoax" (a word he uses as projection) and saying it will just 'go away'!  Americans need facts to make decisions. Trump is telling us what to think.

And you just go along.


----------



## jc456

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many deaths in the same period of the year, 2018 and 2019, and what’s the count difference from this year?
> BTw, 60,000 died of the flu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay 60,000. That is still three times less than COVID...
Click to expand...

Here, the number of deaths in the US in 2018.



			https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/databriefs/db355-h.pdf#:~:text=In%202018%2C%20a%20total%20of%202%2C839%2C205%20resident%20deaths,birth%20increased%200.1%20year.%20Age-specific%20death%20rates%20between
		


So now explain how the 2020 deaths are different?  BTW, 2018 had *25,702 more deaths* than 2017.  hmmmmmmmm context, a word you love to ignore.  BTW, the 2020 count is actually down.


----------



## jc456

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9700 people...dont like that # argue w/the CDC---just here to tell you you are WRONG
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see anything WRONG about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus crisis: What America can learn from other nations in the war on COVID-19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets give a real big shout out for Pres Trump ,,Right nitwits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No how about three cheers for Dementia Joe???  Strained peas!  Strained carrots!  Applesauce!!!
Click to expand...

nursing home diet.


----------



## kaz

Mac1958 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tresbigdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are tapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Play em....let's hear it. There were also so called tapes where he used the "N" word. Oh wait. That was fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude, he has ADMITTED to saying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter.  They don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like people rooting for deaths talking about Trump downplaying the virus as some sort of unforgivable dishonesty.
> 
> Why is you hyping the virus somehow less dishonest than Trump downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just pointing out the facts.
> 
> I can understand why you'd want to change the subject and put me on the defensive.
> 
> You enable it, you own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeating my line back to me, LOL.  The left are eternal playgrounders.
> 
> And since you're set on attack no matter what Trump says, you forfeited the right to use the term "fact" with any credibility.  You'll say whatever is negative, you don't care about facts.  And the endless lies you tell to attack Trump prove that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seek no credibility from someone like you.
Click to expand...


You seek no credibility at all.  You just attack Trump because you hate him.   You even contradict yourself.   You attack him for not shutting down the economy and shutting it down at the same time.   You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it.  Truth is irrelevant to you


----------



## MarcATL

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


Indeed.

Trump says it all.

Hung by his own words, due to his own ego.

Couldn't happen to a more deserving guy.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Nosmo King said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With his own voice! Who "debunked" this story?
> 
> Trump lied to the American people, that includes you. And yet you deny it.
> 
> Thus cults work in poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwk!  Awwwwk!  Libber Polly wanna cracker!  Awwwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well argued.
> 
> You deny facts. Why should your immaturity be rewarded by debate? You cannot be taught, informed or respected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which facts?  You mean like the 2.8% mortality the President has lowered our country down to, after the 8% mass murderer Killer Cuomo and his band of Democrat hit men killed 90,000 people?  We are lower than the global average despite NY and NJ causing more deaths than most countries....we have conducted 90 million tests to lead the globe there too....those facts??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4% of world population yet 25% of coronavirus cases.
> 
> Trump saying he knows the lethality, communicability, and effects on all age groups, yet publically calling the pandemic a "hoax" (a word he uses as projection) and saying it will just 'go away'!  Americans need facts to make decisions. Trump is telling us what to think.
> 
> And you just go along.
Click to expand...

90 million tests at an 8% positive test rate gives you what math major???  Right lots of cases, so what?  .05% of cases are severe so documenting infections proves the point of how stupid it was to shut down the government.  So far the President has been more accurate than any "expert".


----------



## kaz

pknopp said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
Click to expand...


And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?


----------



## kaz

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> He knew it was airborne virus and held a indoor rally...
> 
> Enough said...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  He's a sociopath, as are his sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, attack, attack, attack.  That's all you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflect, deflect, deflect. It's the only tool in Cult45's chest. Wanna know why the majority thinks you're tribe is dumb as dirt? *Because you sociopaths are trying to put a positive spin on a deadly pandemic. *You've been polishing an Orange turd for almost four years. What the fuck is the major malfunction with you people? Is your self esteem/awareness so low that you would willingly die just to 'own da libz'?
> 
> Dumb. As. Dirt.
Click to expand...


----------



## beautress

Miscondtrued info through the dark glasses of lifelong hang-Republicans-high, hateful, snotty-nosed Bob Woodwards the Misconstrue King of the communist-loving Demonrats who disdain common men and women with insult. /hurl


----------



## pknopp

kaz said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
Click to expand...


 Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?


----------



## Manonthestreet

Asclepias said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s now looking like the lockdowns may have been a huge mistake
> 
> 
> Were lockdowns a mistake? To that nagging question, the answer increasingly seems to be yes. Certainly, they were a novelty. As novelist Lionel Shriver writes, “We’ve never before responded to a co…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we already know some people just dont understand that viruses require hosts to infect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit.....but libs have constantly lied about its severity and impact and govts ability to control it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you lie about its severity when its a new disease and you simply dont know for sure? I wouldnt call 190K+ and counting dead as non severe
Click to expand...

Still waiting for millions of dead


----------



## Penelope

jc456 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many deaths in the same period of the year, 2018 and 2019, and what’s the count difference from this year?
> BTw, 60,000 died of the flu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay 60,000. That is still three times less than COVID...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here, the number of deaths in the US in 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/databriefs/db355-h.pdf#:~:text=In%202018%2C%20a%20total%20of%202%2C839%2C205%20resident%20deaths,birth%20increased%200.1%20year.%20Age-specific%20death%20rates%20between
> 
> 
> 
> So now explain how the 2020 deaths are different?  BTW, 2018 had *25,702 more deaths* than 2017.  hmmmmmmmm context, a word you love to ignore.  BTW, the 2020 count is actually down.
Click to expand...

We are not talking about total deaths.


----------



## Mac1958

He lied about the severity of the virus, then he mocked Americans for trying to protect themselves.

Those are now facts, and the Trumpsters are stuck having to spin and deflect.

Tough shit.  You enable it, you own it.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Mac1958 said:


> He lied about the severity of the virus, then he mocked Americans for trying to protect themselves.
> 
> Those are now facts, and the Trumpsters are stuck having to spin and deflect.
> 
> Tough shit.  You enable it, you own it.


Great comedy act.....the libber parrot standup show.


----------



## easyt65

Mac1958 said:


> He admitted that he purposely mis-led the American people as a deadly global pandemic was bearing down on us.



Yes, he admitted that he did so to maintain calm and stability instead of instilling fear and panic, both in the American people as well as the financial sectors. 

That's what GOOD leaders, do, dumbass. It is obvious that you have never served in positions of leadership, as you do not understand key principles of leadership. 

Again, I understand the Democrats love to engage in Fear-Mongering to initiate panic to manipulate citizens into doing things they want, but true leaders do not engage in such reckless practices.

If President Trump had declared the virus would be disastrous, would devastate the economy and kill MILLIONS' of Americans as the piss-poor model used predicted, DO YOU THINK IT WOULD HAVE MADE A TREMENDOUS DIFFERENCE? DO YOU THINK DEMOCRATS WOULD HAVE DONE THINGS DIFFERENTLY? 

Engaging in such fear-mongering and initiating such panic would have caused the market to plunge faster farther due to the panic  being spread by the govt....

It would have given Democrats even more 'power' and 'justification' to deny Americans of their Constitutional and Civil Rights, allowed them to damage / devastate our economy even more by shuttering even more businesses.....

At the very start Democrats immediately opposed the Travel Ban because it was Trump who imposed it. They didn't give a damn about the virus, as you should recall - they were solely focused on opposing and taking down Trump. They opposed the LIFE SAVING Travel Ban, calling it Xenophobic while authoring legislation to block it.  

AND WHERE THE F* WAS THE HOUSE, ADAM 'TRAITOR'  SCHIFF? Why did they not see this coming, know what it was / how bad it was? Oh yeah, THEYWERE TOO BUSUY CONDUCTING THE 1ST POLITICALLY BIASED IMPEACHMENT IN US HISTORY BASED ON ZERO CRIME, ZERO EVIDENCE (except the illegal personally authored false evidence Schiff authored himself), and ZERO WITNESSES!

If Trump had engaged in FEAR-MONGERING, would Cuomo and 3 other Liberal governors made different choices instead of the ones that resulted in the deaths of THOUSANDS of American lives? 

- You can't blame President Trump for the 11,000 elderly Americans murdered by the largest mass murderer in US history, Gov Cuomo! 

- -You can't claim that because Trump did not tell Americans exactly how bad the virus was being PROJECTED to be (by the model almost all scientists say was the worst one to use to predict the virus' impact), Cuomo made bad decisions. Cuomo publicly declared the elderly were most at risk to die from the virus, so *he obviously KNEW *how deadly it was to them already. *HE *immediately after that made the decision to force virus patients into nursing homes, resulting in over 11,000 elderly deaths in NY alone. The deaths of those 11,000 elderly New Yorkers is on CUOMO'S hands, no one else's!

President Trump could have single-handedly prevented the spread of the virus into the US except for the lives of 2 BPAs who perished in the act & Democrats would still be attacking him....

Because they are unstable, TDS-suffering, hate-driven, anti-Trump LOSERS still pissed about the most criminal candidate ever running for President LOSING - being REJECTED - in 2016...

...so much so that they are running /. defending an old, WHITE, elitist, self-enriching, influence-peddling,  proven traitorous, china-puppet, pu$$y-grabbing, child-sniffing/groping, Dementia-suffering POS Democrat who has been in politics for over 40 years with nothing to show for it except a 'Best Of...' gaffe reel and a fat financial portfolio from selling out this country and enriching himself and his family.

As far as lying to the American people, STFU already:

President Trump held the full truth back from the American people to present the much-needed appearance of strength and calm...

...as opposed to Bill Clinton, who lied to the world to protect his own ass, to Hillary Clinton - who lied to the world to save her own ass and achieve her own personal agenda, and to Barry - who lied constantly to the American people to advance HIS/the party's agendas.


----------



## Mac1958

jbrownson0831 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, then he mocked Americans for trying to protect themselves.
> 
> Those are now facts, and the Trumpsters are stuck having to spin and deflect.
> 
> Tough shit.  You enable it, you own it.
> 
> 
> 
> Great comedy act.....the libber parrot standup show.
Click to expand...

Did I say something that was incorrect, Trumpster?


----------



## Mac1958

easyt65 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He admitted that he purposely mis-led the American people as a deadly global pandemic was bearing down on us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he admitted that he did so to maintain calm and stability instead of instilling fear and panic, both in the American people as well as the financial sectors.
> 
> That's what GOOD leaders, do, dumbass. It is obvious that you have never served in positions of leadership, as you do not understand key principles of leadership.
> 
> Again, I understand the Democrats love to engage in Fear-Mongering to initiate panic to manipulate citizens into doing things they want, but true leaders do not engage in such reckless practices.
> 
> If President Trump had declared the virus would be disastrous, would devastate the economy and kill MILLIONS' of Americans as the piss-poor model used predicted, DO YOU THINK IT WOULD HAVE MADE A TREMENDOUS DIFFERENCE? DO YOU THINK DEMOCRATS WOULD HAVE DONE THINGS DIFFERENTLY?
> 
> Engaging in such fear-mongering and initiating such panic would have caused the market to plunge faster farther due to the panic  being spread by the govt....
> 
> It would have given Democrats even more 'power' and 'justification' to deny Americans of their Constitutional and Civil Rights, allowed them to damage / devastate our economy even more by shuttering even more businesses.....
> 
> At the very start Democrats immediately opposed the Travel Ban because it was Trump who imposed it. They didn't give a damn about the virus, as you should recall - they were solely focused on opposing and taking down Trump. They opposed the LIFE SAVING Travel Ban, calling it Xenophobic while authoring legislation to block it.
> 
> AND WHERE THE F* WAS THE HOUSE, ADAM 'TRAITOR'  SCHIFF? Why did they not see this coming, know what it was / how bad it was? Oh yeah, THEYWERE TOO BUSUY CONDUCTING THE 1ST POLITICALLY BIASED IMPEACHMENT IN US HISTORY BASED ON ZERO CRIME, ZERO EVIDENCE (except the illegal personally authored false evidence Schiff authored himself), and ZERO WITNESSES!
> 
> If Trump had engaged in FEAR-MONGERING, would Cuomo and 3 other Liberal governors made different choices instead of the ones that resulted in the deaths of THOUSANDS of American lives?
> 
> - You can't blame President Trump for the 11,000 elderly Americans murdered by the largest mass murderer in US history, Gov Cuomo!
> 
> - -You can't claim that because Trump did not tell Americans exactly how bad the virus was being PROJECTED to be (by the model almost all scientists say was the worst one to use to predict the virus' impact), Cuomo made bad decisions. Cuomo publicly declared the elderly were most at risk to die from the virus, so *he obviously KNEW *how deadly it was to them already. *HE *immediately after that made the decision to force virus patients into nursing homes, resulting in over 11,000 elderly deaths in NY alone. The deaths of those 11,000 elderly New Yorkers is on CUOMO'S hands, no one else's!
> 
> President Trump could have single-handedly prevented the spread of the virus into the US except for the lives of 2 BPAs who perished in the act & Democrats would still be attacking him....
> 
> Because they are unstable, TDS-suffering, hate-driven, anti-Trump LOSERS still pissed about the most criminal candidate ever running for President LOSING - being REJECTED - in 2016...
> 
> ...so much so that they are running /. defending an old, WHITE, elitist, self-enriching, influence-peddling,  proven traitorous, china-puppet, pu$$y-grabbing, child-sniffing/groping, Dementia-suffering POS Democrat who has been in politics for over 40 years with nothing to show for it except a 'Best Of...' gaffe reel and a fat financial portfolio from selling out this country and enriching himself and his family.
> 
> As far as lying to the American people, STFU already:
> 
> President Trump held the full truth back from the American people to present the much-needed appearance of strength and calm...
> 
> ...as opposed to Bill Clinton, who lied to the world to protect his own ass, to Hillary Clinton - who lied to the world to save her own ass and achieve her own personal agenda, and to Barry - who lied constantly to the American people to advance HIS/the party's agendas.
Click to expand...

Look at all that.


----------



## Asclepias

Manonthestreet said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s now looking like the lockdowns may have been a huge mistake
> 
> 
> Were lockdowns a mistake? To that nagging question, the answer increasingly seems to be yes. Certainly, they were a novelty. As novelist Lionel Shriver writes, “We’ve never before responded to a co…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we already know some people just dont understand that viruses require hosts to infect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit.....but libs have constantly lied about its severity and impact and govts ability to control it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you lie about its severity when its a new disease and you simply dont know for sure? I wouldnt call 190K+ and counting dead as non severe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for millions of dead
Click to expand...

Good thing we didnt just "do nothing" like the report said. Now you wont have to wait.


----------



## Penelope

beautress said:


> Miscondtrued info through the dark glasses of lifelong hang-Republicans-high, hateful, snotty-nosed Bob Woodwards the Misconstrue King of the communist-loving Demonrats who disdain common men and women with insult. /hurl



I hit funny as I can't believe it (it sounds so dumb)  or I really think its funny (literally) and  in your case , I can't believe how you can be so.......tramps voice is on the tapes or are you angry he gave him 18 interviews.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Mac1958 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, then he mocked Americans for trying to protect themselves.
> 
> Those are now facts, and the Trumpsters are stuck having to spin and deflect.
> 
> Tough shit.  You enable it, you own it.
> 
> 
> 
> Great comedy act.....the libber parrot standup show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say something that was incorrect, Trumpster?
Click to expand...

You ALWAYS say something that is incorrect


----------



## georgephillip

jbrownson0831 said:


> And we test at a rate of 270,000 per million which if the other countries also tested at that rate would likely classify more deaths as Covid, right snowflake? IF you dont test as much, fewer cases and fewer Covid deaths.


No tests: No deaths, right?
Drink more bleach??
How do you explain the fact the US has 4% of the world's population and 25% of global deaths?


----------



## colfax_m

easyt65 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He admitted that he purposely mis-led the American people as a deadly global pandemic was bearing down on us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he admitted that he did so to maintain calm and stability instead of instilling fear and panic, both in the American people as well as the financial sectors.
> 
> That's what GOOD leaders, do, dumbass. It is obvious that you have never served in positions of leadership, as you do not understand key principles of leadership.
> 
> Again, I understand the Democrats love to engage in Fear-Mongering to initiate panic to manipulate citizens into doing things they want, but true leaders do not engage in such reckless practices.
> 
> If President Trump had declared the virus would be disastrous, would devastate the economy and kill MILLIONS' of Americans as the piss-poor model used predicted, DO YOU THINK IT WOULD HAVE MADE A TREMENDOUS DIFFERENCE? DO YOU THINK DEMOCRATS WOULD HAVE DONE THINGS DIFFERENTLY?
> 
> Engaging in such fear-mongering and initiating such panic would have caused the market to plunge faster farther due to the panic  being spread by the govt....
> 
> It would have given Democrats even more 'power' and 'justification' to deny Americans of their Constitutional and Civil Rights, allowed them to damage / devastate our economy even more by shuttering even more businesses.....
> 
> At the very start Democrats immediately opposed the Travel Ban because it was Trump who imposed it. They didn't give a damn about the virus, as you should recall - they were solely focused on opposing and taking down Trump. They opposed the LIFE SAVING Travel Ban, calling it Xenophobic while authoring legislation to block it.
> 
> AND WHERE THE F* WAS THE HOUSE, ADAM 'TRAITOR'  SCHIFF? Why did they not see this coming, know what it was / how bad it was? Oh yeah, THEYWERE TOO BUSUY CONDUCTING THE 1ST POLITICALLY BIASED IMPEACHMENT IN US HISTORY BASED ON ZERO CRIME, ZERO EVIDENCE (except the illegal personally authored false evidence Schiff authored himself), and ZERO WITNESSES!
> 
> If Trump had engaged in FEAR-MONGERING, would Cuomo and 3 other Liberal governors made different choices instead of the ones that resulted in the deaths of THOUSANDS of American lives?
> 
> - You can't blame President Trump for the 11,000 elderly Americans murdered by the largest mass murderer in US history, Gov Cuomo!
> 
> - -You can't claim that because Trump did not tell Americans exactly how bad the virus was being PROJECTED to be (by the model almost all scientists say was the worst one to use to predict the virus' impact), Cuomo made bad decisions. Cuomo publicly declared the elderly were most at risk to die from the virus, so *he obviously KNEW *how deadly it was to them already. *HE *immediately after that made the decision to force virus patients into nursing homes, resulting in over 11,000 elderly deaths in NY alone. The deaths of those 11,000 elderly New Yorkers is on CUOMO'S hands, no one else's!
> 
> President Trump could have single-handedly prevented the spread of the virus into the US except for the lives of 2 BPAs who perished in the act & Democrats would still be attacking him....
> 
> Because they are unstable, TDS-suffering, hate-driven, anti-Trump LOSERS still pissed about the most criminal candidate ever running for President LOSING - being REJECTED - in 2016...
> 
> ...so much so that they are running /. defending an old, WHITE, elitist, self-enriching, influence-peddling,  proven traitorous, china-puppet, pu$$y-grabbing, child-sniffing/groping, Dementia-suffering POS Democrat who has been in politics for over 40 years with nothing to show for it except a 'Best Of...' gaffe reel and a fat financial portfolio from selling out this country and enriching himself and his family.
> 
> As far as lying to the American people, STFU already:
> 
> President Trump held the full truth back from the American people to present the much-needed appearance of strength and calm...
> 
> ...as opposed to Bill Clinton, who lied to the world to protect his own ass, to Hillary Clinton - who lied to the world to save her own ass and achieve her own personal agenda, and to Barry - who lied constantly to the American people to advance HIS/the party's agendas.
Click to expand...

Here ya go everyone.

Someone applauding Trump for keeping them ignorant to the threat our country faces.

Ladies and gentlemen, this is what’s wrong with our country.


----------



## easyt65

Mac1958 said:


> He lied about the severity of the virus, then he mocked Americans for trying to protect themselves



Tell me, which is worse:

President Trump lying about the PROJECTED severity of the virus to keep from panicking citizens...and_ 'mocking them to protect himself'_....

Or President Obama bringing in Syrian terrorists into the US among against the desire of the American people and mocking them for being 'afraid of women / widows and children /orphans'...only to have one of those Syrian terrorists conduct an attack in California several weeks later thatresulted in the deaths of US citizens?

Tells us all about it, snowflake....


----------



## Mac1958

jbrownson0831 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, then he mocked Americans for trying to protect themselves.
> 
> Those are now facts, and the Trumpsters are stuck having to spin and deflect.
> 
> Tough shit.  You enable it, you own it.
> 
> 
> 
> Great comedy act.....the libber parrot standup show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say something that was incorrect, Trumpster?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ALWAYS say something that is incorrect
Click to expand...

Okay, what did I say that was incorrect, Trumpster?


----------



## Mac1958

easyt65 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, then he mocked Americans for trying to protect themselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, which is worse:
> 
> President Trump lying about the PROJECTED severity of the virus to keep from panicking citizens...and_ 'mocking them to protect himself'_....
> 
> Or President Obama bringing in Syrian terrorists into the US among against the desire of the American people and mocking them for being 'afraid of women / widows and children /orphans'...only to have one of those Syrian terrorists conduct an attack in California several weeks later thatresulted in the deaths of US citizens?
> 
> Tells us all about it, snowflake....
Click to expand...

More deflection.

Good.


----------



## Rocko

Yeah all Trump had to do was be a straight shooter and no one would have blamed him for the deaths and crashing economy. But it’s in his DNA to lie. How anyone can support this piece of shit is beyond me.


----------



## easyt65

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The phrase simply means you emphasize the good facts and information over the bad, but it is not a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It *is* a lie by ommission, you dope. You don't ignore the facts and attempt to paint a rosy picture to the public when you know a deadly pandemic is about to hit your country. It is criminal incompetence and an incredible shirking of responsibility to the health of his constituents. He is more interested in reelection than human lives. He is a leacherous traitor, and he won't be able to deflect this blatant irresponsible mistake away from him. He is done.
Click to expand...


Cuomo murdered 11,000 elderly NY citizens....when are you TDS-suffering pansies going to call for his arrest / 'head'?

Trump withheld information to prevent a panic. Cuomo publicly declared the elderly were more susceptible to death from the virus then knowingly, intentionally packed nursing homes with virus-infected patients.....

Enlighten us with you butt-hurt TDS-suffering intellect about how what President Trump did was worse than pre-meditated, pre-planned murder of 11,000 Americans.


----------



## jbrownson0831

georgephillip said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we test at a rate of 270,000 per million which if the other countries also tested at that rate would likely classify more deaths as Covid, right snowflake? IF you dont test as much, fewer cases and fewer Covid deaths.
> 
> 
> 
> No tests: No deaths, right?
> Drink more bleach??
> How do you explain the fact the US has 4% of the world's population and 25% of global deaths?
> View attachment 386848
Click to expand...

Actually 21% of global deaths....a big part of that was NY and NJ combining for more deaths than any global country in just their 2 states right snowflake??  And yes, no tests, no cases, no Covid deaths is that a hard concept to understand??


----------



## Mac1958

Rocko said:


> Yeah all Trump had to do was be a straight shooter and no one would have blamed him for the deaths and crashing economy. But it’s in his DNA to lie. How anyone can support this piece of shit is beyond me.


Group pathology.  This is a sickness.  We somehow didn't learn from Europe of the 30s and 40s.

They feel they have to protect a lying, sociopathic buffoon.  Tough shit, that's on them.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Rocko said:


> Yeah all Trump had to do was be a straight shooter and no one would have blamed him for the deaths and crashing economy. But it’s in his DNA to lie. How anyone can support this piece of shit is beyond me.


Baloney you wackos attack anything he does or says.


----------



## georgephillip

eddiew said:


> Lets give a real big shout out for Pres Trump ,,Right nitwits?


12 more years


----------



## Mac1958




----------



## easyt65

Mac1958 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, then he mocked Americans for trying to protect themselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, which is worse:
> 
> President Trump lying about the PROJECTED severity of the virus to keep from panicking citizens...and_ 'mocking them to protect himself'_....
> 
> Or President Obama bringing in Syrian terrorists into the US among against the desire of the American people and mocking them for being 'afraid of women / widows and children /orphans'...only to have one of those Syrian terrorists conduct an attack in California several weeks later thatresulted in the deaths of US citizens?
> 
> Tells us all about it, snowflake....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More deflection.
> 
> Good.
Click to expand...

Not a deflection, a flamethrower to your whiny, partisan BS attack on the President and your 'silence is violence' defense of the largest mass murderer in US history who did not commit a 'crime of omission', as Democrats claim Trump is guilty of, but instead committed a pre-meditated, pre-planned act of sentencing 11,000 elderly to die in NY.


----------



## eddiew

And now to add on to the moron trumps woes is a whistle blower  with a stay away from Russia investigation charge


----------



## Mac1958

easyt65 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, then he mocked Americans for trying to protect themselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, which is worse:
> 
> President Trump lying about the PROJECTED severity of the virus to keep from panicking citizens...and_ 'mocking them to protect himself'_....
> 
> Or President Obama bringing in Syrian terrorists into the US among against the desire of the American people and mocking them for being 'afraid of women / widows and children /orphans'...only to have one of those Syrian terrorists conduct an attack in California several weeks later thatresulted in the deaths of US citizens?
> 
> Tells us all about it, snowflake....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More deflection.
> 
> Good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a deflection, a flamethrower to your whiny, partisan BS attack on the President and your 'silence is violence' defense of the largest mass murderer in US history who did not commit a 'crime of omission', as Democrats claim Trump is guilty of, but instead committed a pre-meditated, pre-planned act of sentencing 11,000 elderly to die in NY.
Click to expand...

He lied to America, then he mocked Americans for trying to protect themselves. 

You people have no shame.


----------



## eddiew

Mac1958 said:


>


Can it be Republicans are so fn stupid they support this blithering AH?


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> And now to add on to the moron trumps woes is a whistle blower  with a stay away from Russia investigation charge


Wow eddie the broken....broken...broken....record


----------



## Mac1958

eddiew said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can it be Republicans are so fn stupid they support this blithering AH?
Click to expand...

Psychologists will be studying this for a long time.  I don't know.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Nosmo King said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With his own voice! Who "debunked" this story?
> 
> Trump lied to the American people, that includes you. And yet you deny it.
> 
> Thus cults work in poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwk!  Awwwwk!  Libber Polly wanna cracker!  Awwwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well argued.
> 
> You deny facts. Why should your immaturity be rewarded by debate? You cannot be taught, informed or respected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which facts?  You mean like the 2.8% mortality the President has lowered our country down to, after the 8% mass murderer Killer Cuomo and his band of Democrat hit men killed 90,000 people?  We are lower than the global average despite NY and NJ causing more deaths than most countries....we have conducted 90 million tests to lead the globe there too....those facts??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4% of world population yet 25% of coronavirus cases.
> 
> Trump saying he knows the lethality, communicability, and effects on all age groups, yet publically calling the pandemic a "hoax" (a word he uses as projection) and saying it will just 'go away'!  Americans need facts to make decisions. Trump is telling us what to think.
> 
> And you just go along.
Click to expand...

Is that why WHO said travel restrictions were not required and you Leftards called Trump a racist for putting travel restrictions in place?


----------



## easyt65

Rocko said:


> Yeah all Trump had to do was be a straight shooter and no one would have blamed him for the deaths and crashing economy. But it’s in his DNA to lie. How anyone can support this piece of shit is beyond me.


Rocko:

1.  Do you truly believe panicking the nation would hace been the right thing to do?  You yourself just stated doing so would have crashed the economy....

2.  Again, where the hell were the Democrats in the House whose job it as to keep an eye on 'what was coming down the road'? 

3.  Would have declaring how bad the virus was PROJECTED to be have resulted in the Democrats getting on board with doing more to combat the virus, instead of telling people there was nothing to it, to go about their lives...would it have prevented Democrats from opposing the Travel Ban - which they admitted later was the right thing to do...would it have prevented Cuomo from murdering 11,000 elderly NY citizens? 

4.  Do you REALLY think every President shares the truth with American citizens? 

Before you answer, again, you might want to remember how Clinton lied his ass off to protect his own sexual deviant ass and how Barry lied to Americans to push his liberal agenda....


----------



## bendog

colfax_m said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He admitted that he purposely mis-led the American people as a deadly global pandemic was bearing down on us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he admitted that he did so to maintain calm and stability instead of instilling fear and panic, both in the American people as well as the financial sectors.
> 
> That's what GOOD leaders, do, dumbass. It is obvious that you have never served in positions of leadership, as you do not understand key principles of leadership.
> 
> Again, I understand the Democrats love to engage in Fear-Mongering to initiate panic to manipulate citizens into doing things they want, but true leaders do not engage in such reckless practices.
> 
> If President Trump had declared the virus would be disastrous, would devastate the economy and kill MILLIONS' of Americans as the piss-poor model used predicted, DO YOU THINK IT WOULD HAVE MADE A TREMENDOUS DIFFERENCE? DO YOU THINK DEMOCRATS WOULD HAVE DONE THINGS DIFFERENTLY?
> 
> Engaging in such fear-mongering and initiating such panic would have caused the market to plunge faster farther due to the panic  being spread by the govt....
> 
> It would have given Democrats even more 'power' and 'justification' to deny Americans of their Constitutional and Civil Rights, allowed them to damage / devastate our economy even more by shuttering even more businesses.....
> 
> At the very start Democrats immediately opposed the Travel Ban because it was Trump who imposed it. They didn't give a damn about the virus, as you should recall - they were solely focused on opposing and taking down Trump. They opposed the LIFE SAVING Travel Ban, calling it Xenophobic while authoring legislation to block it.
> 
> AND WHERE THE F* WAS THE HOUSE, ADAM 'TRAITOR'  SCHIFF? Why did they not see this coming, know what it was / how bad it was? Oh yeah, THEYWERE TOO BUSUY CONDUCTING THE 1ST POLITICALLY BIASED IMPEACHMENT IN US HISTORY BASED ON ZERO CRIME, ZERO EVIDENCE (except the illegal personally authored false evidence Schiff authored himself), and ZERO WITNESSES!
> 
> If Trump had engaged in FEAR-MONGERING, would Cuomo and 3 other Liberal governors made different choices instead of the ones that resulted in the deaths of THOUSANDS of American lives?
> 
> - You can't blame President Trump for the 11,000 elderly Americans murdered by the largest mass murderer in US history, Gov Cuomo!
> 
> - -You can't claim that because Trump did not tell Americans exactly how bad the virus was being PROJECTED to be (by the model almost all scientists say was the worst one to use to predict the virus' impact), Cuomo made bad decisions. Cuomo publicly declared the elderly were most at risk to die from the virus, so *he obviously KNEW *how deadly it was to them already. *HE *immediately after that made the decision to force virus patients into nursing homes, resulting in over 11,000 elderly deaths in NY alone. The deaths of those 11,000 elderly New Yorkers is on CUOMO'S hands, no one else's!
> 
> President Trump could have single-handedly prevented the spread of the virus into the US except for the lives of 2 BPAs who perished in the act & Democrats would still be attacking him....
> 
> Because they are unstable, TDS-suffering, hate-driven, anti-Trump LOSERS still pissed about the most criminal candidate ever running for President LOSING - being REJECTED - in 2016...
> 
> ...so much so that they are running /. defending an old, WHITE, elitist, self-enriching, influence-peddling,  proven traitorous, china-puppet, pu$$y-grabbing, child-sniffing/groping, Dementia-suffering POS Democrat who has been in politics for over 40 years with nothing to show for it except a 'Best Of...' gaffe reel and a fat financial portfolio from selling out this country and enriching himself and his family.
> 
> As far as lying to the American people, STFU already:
> 
> President Trump held the full truth back from the American people to present the much-needed appearance of strength and calm...
> 
> ...as opposed to Bill Clinton, who lied to the world to protect his own ass, to Hillary Clinton - who lied to the world to save her own ass and achieve her own personal agenda, and to Barry - who lied constantly to the American people to advance HIS/the party's agendas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here ya go everyone.
> 
> Someone applauding Trump for keeping them ignorant to the threat our country faces.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, this is what’s wrong with our country.
Click to expand...

It's not even about keeping people ignorant.  The only people not realizing the danger covid was AND STILL IS are those who were AND ARE determined to ignore what is happening globally inorder to stick by Trump's staying in power.  They didn't need Trump to be honest to realize the truth, but they needed Trump's dishonesty for a justification for their own lies.


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now to add on to the moron trumps woes is a whistle blower  with a stay away from Russia investigation charge
> 
> 
> 
> Wow eddie the broken....broken...broken....record
Click to expand...

And no bad no devastating


jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now to add on to the moron trumps woes is a whistle blower  with a stay away from Russia investigation charge
> 
> 
> 
> Wow eddie the broken....broken...broken....record
Click to expand...

And no mater how awful  how devastatingly Trump handles Americas business you FN traitors still support the douchbag?


----------



## easyt65

Mac1958 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can it be Republicans are so fn stupid they support this blithering AH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Psychologists will be studying this for a long time.  I don't know.
Click to expand...

No matter how long they study it, they will never be able to explain the mind-numbing, reality-denying, hate-driven, sore-loser, butt-hurt, TDS-suffering, uber-partisan,  mental insanity snowflakes suffer from....


----------



## jbrownson0831

Mac1958 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can it be Republicans are so fn stupid they support this blithering AH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Psychologists will be studying this for a long time.  I don't know.
Click to expand...




bendog said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He admitted that he purposely mis-led the American people as a deadly global pandemic was bearing down on us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he admitted that he did so to maintain calm and stability instead of instilling fear and panic, both in the American people as well as the financial sectors.
> 
> That's what GOOD leaders, do, dumbass. It is obvious that you have never served in positions of leadership, as you do not understand key principles of leadership.
> 
> Again, I understand the Democrats love to engage in Fear-Mongering to initiate panic to manipulate citizens into doing things they want, but true leaders do not engage in such reckless practices.
> 
> If President Trump had declared the virus would be disastrous, would devastate the economy and kill MILLIONS' of Americans as the piss-poor model used predicted, DO YOU THINK IT WOULD HAVE MADE A TREMENDOUS DIFFERENCE? DO YOU THINK DEMOCRATS WOULD HAVE DONE THINGS DIFFERENTLY?
> 
> Engaging in such fear-mongering and initiating such panic would have caused the market to plunge faster farther due to the panic  being spread by the govt....
> 
> It would have given Democrats even more 'power' and 'justification' to deny Americans of their Constitutional and Civil Rights, allowed them to damage / devastate our economy even more by shuttering even more businesses.....
> 
> At the very start Democrats immediately opposed the Travel Ban because it was Trump who imposed it. They didn't give a damn about the virus, as you should recall - they were solely focused on opposing and taking down Trump. They opposed the LIFE SAVING Travel Ban, calling it Xenophobic while authoring legislation to block it.
> 
> AND WHERE THE F* WAS THE HOUSE, ADAM 'TRAITOR'  SCHIFF? Why did they not see this coming, know what it was / how bad it was? Oh yeah, THEYWERE TOO BUSUY CONDUCTING THE 1ST POLITICALLY BIASED IMPEACHMENT IN US HISTORY BASED ON ZERO CRIME, ZERO EVIDENCE (except the illegal personally authored false evidence Schiff authored himself), and ZERO WITNESSES!
> 
> If Trump had engaged in FEAR-MONGERING, would Cuomo and 3 other Liberal governors made different choices instead of the ones that resulted in the deaths of THOUSANDS of American lives?
> 
> - You can't blame President Trump for the 11,000 elderly Americans murdered by the largest mass murderer in US history, Gov Cuomo!
> 
> - -You can't claim that because Trump did not tell Americans exactly how bad the virus was being PROJECTED to be (by the model almost all scientists say was the worst one to use to predict the virus' impact), Cuomo made bad decisions. Cuomo publicly declared the elderly were most at risk to die from the virus, so *he obviously KNEW *how deadly it was to them already. *HE *immediately after that made the decision to force virus patients into nursing homes, resulting in over 11,000 elderly deaths in NY alone. The deaths of those 11,000 elderly New Yorkers is on CUOMO'S hands, no one else's!
> 
> President Trump could have single-handedly prevented the spread of the virus into the US except for the lives of 2 BPAs who perished in the act & Democrats would still be attacking him....
> 
> Because they are unstable, TDS-suffering, hate-driven, anti-Trump LOSERS still pissed about the most criminal candidate ever running for President LOSING - being REJECTED - in 2016...
> 
> ...so much so that they are running /. defending an old, WHITE, elitist, self-enriching, influence-peddling,  proven traitorous, china-puppet, pu$$y-grabbing, child-sniffing/groping, Dementia-suffering POS Democrat who has been in politics for over 40 years with nothing to show for it except a 'Best Of...' gaffe reel and a fat financial portfolio from selling out this country and enriching himself and his family.
> 
> As far as lying to the American people, STFU already:
> 
> President Trump held the full truth back from the American people to present the much-needed appearance of strength and calm...
> 
> ...as opposed to Bill Clinton, who lied to the world to protect his own ass, to Hillary Clinton - who lied to the world to save her own ass and achieve her own personal agenda, and to Barry - who lied constantly to the American people to advance HIS/the party's agendas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here ya go everyone.
> 
> Someone applauding Trump for keeping them ignorant to the threat our country faces.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, this is what’s wrong with our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not even about keeping people ignorant.  The only people not realizing the danger covid was AND STILL IS are those who were AND ARE determined to ignore what is happening globally inorder to stick by Trump's staying in power.  They didn't need Trump to be honest to realize the truth, but they needed Trump's dishonesty for a justification for their own lies.
Click to expand...

Baloney


----------



## eddiew

easyt65 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah all Trump had to do was be a straight shooter and no one would have blamed him for the deaths and crashing economy. But it’s in his DNA to lie. How anyone can support this piece of shit is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko:
> 
> 1.  Do you truly believe panicking the nation would hace been the right thing to do?  You yourself just stated doing so would have crashed the economy....
> 
> 2.  Again, where the hell were the Democrats in the House whose job it as to keep an eye on 'what was coming down the road'?
> 
> 3.  Would have declaring how bad the virus was PROJECTED to be have resulted in the Democrats getting on board with doing more to combat the virus, instead of telling people there was nothing to it, to go about their lives...would it have prevented Democrats from opposing the Travel Ban - which they admitted later was the right thing to do...would it have prevented Cuomo from murdering 11,000 elderly NY citizens?
> 
> 4.  Do you REALLY think every President shares the truth with American citizens?
> 
> Before you answer, again, you might want to remember how Clinton lied his ass off to protect his own sexual deviant ass and how Barry lied to Americans to push his liberal agenda....
Click to expand...

Easy I hope if you're ever in a hospital with a serious disease  your doctor doesn't lie to you and tell you everything is OK......................Not that I wish that on you


----------



## georgephillip

jc456 said:


> So now explain how the 2020 deaths are different? BTW, 2018 had *25,702 more deaths* than 2017. hmmmmmmmm context, a word you love to ignore. BTW, the 2020 count is actually down.


Would the 2020 count be lower if Trump had not mishandled the virus response?

A detailed timeline of all the ways Trump failed to respond to the coronavirus


----------



## Rocko

jbrownson0831 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah all Trump had to do was be a straight shooter and no one would have blamed him for the deaths and crashing economy. But it’s in his DNA to lie. How anyone can support this piece of shit is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> Baloney you wackos attack anything he does or says.
Click to expand...


I held my nose and voted for Trump last go around. Since then I’ve grown to detest him. You can never go on the attack ever again due to your support Trump. He’s everything you used to say you hate and more.


----------



## DukeU

Speaking of downplaying. Trump should quit testing altogether, should have a couple months ago.

*Obama admin shut down H1N1 testing, complicating Biden's ...*


			https://www.foxnews.com/politics/flashback-obama
		

...

*Levin: 60 Million Americans Got Swine Flu, Obama and Biden ...*


			https://cnsnews.com/blog/john-jakubisin/levin-60
		

...

*FLASHBACK: Barack Obama Abruptly Halted H1N1 Testing ...*


			https://pjmedia.com/news-and-politics/matt
		

...https://www.bing.com/search?q=obama...=n&sk=&cvid=79d5a6872ef74b438bc1940fb5d26daf#

*Obama Admin Shut Down H1N1 Testing, Undercutting COVID ...*





						Obama Admin Shut Down H1N1 Testing, Undercutting COVID Attacks On Trump – Life And Liberty News
					






					lifeandlibertynews.com
				



...


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah all Trump had to do was be a straight shooter and no one would have blamed him for the deaths and crashing economy. But it’s in his DNA to lie. How anyone can support this piece of shit is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko:
> 
> 1.  Do you truly believe panicking the nation would hace been the right thing to do?  You yourself just stated doing so would have crashed the economy....
> 
> 2.  Again, where the hell were the Democrats in the House whose job it as to keep an eye on 'what was coming down the road'?
> 
> 3.  Would have declaring how bad the virus was PROJECTED to be have resulted in the Democrats getting on board with doing more to combat the virus, instead of telling people there was nothing to it, to go about their lives...would it have prevented Democrats from opposing the Travel Ban - which they admitted later was the right thing to do...would it have prevented Cuomo from murdering 11,000 elderly NY citizens?
> 
> 4.  Do you REALLY think every President shares the truth with American citizens?
> 
> Before you answer, again, you might want to remember how Clinton lied his ass off to protect his own sexual deviant ass and how Barry lied to Americans to push his liberal agenda....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easy I hope if you're ever in a hospital with a serious disease  your doctor doesn't lie to you and tell you everything is OK......................Not that I wish that on you
Click to expand...

Well any of us could get cancer, or mersa or staph or tuberculosis or heart disease...you know, severe diseases.....and I expect the doc to be honest about the diagnosis but also calm and not a wacked out Dem.


----------



## jbrownson0831

georgephillip said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now explain how the 2020 deaths are different? BTW, 2018 had *25,702 more deaths* than 2017. hmmmmmmmm context, a word you love to ignore. BTW, the 2020 count is actually down.
> 
> 
> 
> Would the 2020 count be lower if Trump had not mishandled the virus response?
> 
> A detailed timeline of all the ways Trump failed to respond to the coronavirus
Click to expand...

It would be much lower if we had no Dem governors and illegal sanctuary states.


----------



## kaz

pknopp said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
Click to expand...


You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway


----------



## Nosmo King

jbrownson0831 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With his own voice! Who "debunked" this story?
> 
> Trump lied to the American people, that includes you. And yet you deny it.
> 
> Thus cults work in poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwk!  Awwwwk!  Libber Polly wanna cracker!  Awwwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well argued.
> 
> You deny facts. Why should your immaturity be rewarded by debate? You cannot be taught, informed or respected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which facts?  You mean like the 2.8% mortality the President has lowered our country down to, after the 8% mass murderer Killer Cuomo and his band of Democrat hit men killed 90,000 people?  We are lower than the global average despite NY and NJ causing more deaths than most countries....we have conducted 90 million tests to lead the globe there too....those facts??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4% of world population yet 25% of coronavirus cases.
> 
> Trump saying he knows the lethality, communicability, and effects on all age groups, yet publically calling the pandemic a "hoax" (a word he uses as projection) and saying it will just 'go away'!  Americans need facts to make decisions. Trump is telling us what to think.
> 
> And you just go along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 90 million tests at an 8% positive test rate gives you what math major???  Right lots of cases, so what?  .05% of cases are severe so documenting infections proves the point of how stupid it was to shut down the government.  So far the President has been more accurate than any "expert".
Click to expand...

.05% 'severe? Where did you imagine that number, and how do you and Dr. Trump the real estate marketer define 'severe'?


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah all Trump had to do was be a straight shooter and no one would have blamed him for the deaths and crashing economy. But it’s in his DNA to lie. How anyone can support this piece of shit is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko:
> 
> 1.  Do you truly believe panicking the nation would hace been the right thing to do?  You yourself just stated doing so would have crashed the economy....
> 
> 2.  Again, where the hell were the Democrats in the House whose job it as to keep an eye on 'what was coming down the road'?
> 
> 3.  Would have declaring how bad the virus was PROJECTED to be have resulted in the Democrats getting on board with doing more to combat the virus, instead of telling people there was nothing to it, to go about their lives...would it have prevented Democrats from opposing the Travel Ban - which they admitted later was the right thing to do...would it have prevented Cuomo from murdering 11,000 elderly NY citizens?
> 
> 4.  Do you REALLY think every President shares the truth with American citizens?
> 
> Before you answer, again, you might want to remember how Clinton lied his ass off to protect his own sexual deviant ass and how Barry lied to Americans to push his liberal agenda....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easy I hope if you're ever in a hospital with a serious disease  your doctor doesn't lie to you and tell you everything is OK......................Not that I wish that on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well any of us could get cancer, or mersa or staph or tuberculosis or heart disease...you know, severe diseases.....and I expect the doc to be honest about the diagnosis but also calm and not a wacked out Dem.
Click to expand...

IF your doctor hid info from you he'd be FIRED and SUED for malpractice   What about this POS Trump??


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

jbrownson0831 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah all Trump had to do was be a straight shooter and no one would have blamed him for the deaths and crashing economy. But it’s in his DNA to lie. How anyone can support this piece of shit is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> Baloney you wackos attack anything he does or says.
Click to expand...


And now we know it was for damn good reason. Enjoy your lying, traitorous, one term Orange sack of shit for as long as you can.


----------



## Flaylo

Excuses


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah all Trump had to do was be a straight shooter and no one would have blamed him for the deaths and crashing economy. But it’s in his DNA to lie. How anyone can support this piece of shit is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko:
> 
> 1.  Do you truly believe panicking the nation would hace been the right thing to do?  You yourself just stated doing so would have crashed the economy....
> 
> 2.  Again, where the hell were the Democrats in the House whose job it as to keep an eye on 'what was coming down the road'?
> 
> 3.  Would have declaring how bad the virus was PROJECTED to be have resulted in the Democrats getting on board with doing more to combat the virus, instead of telling people there was nothing to it, to go about their lives...would it have prevented Democrats from opposing the Travel Ban - which they admitted later was the right thing to do...would it have prevented Cuomo from murdering 11,000 elderly NY citizens?
> 
> 4.  Do you REALLY think every President shares the truth with American citizens?
> 
> Before you answer, again, you might want to remember how Clinton lied his ass off to protect his own sexual deviant ass and how Barry lied to Americans to push his liberal agenda....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easy I hope if you're ever in a hospital with a serious disease  your doctor doesn't lie to you and tell you everything is OK......................Not that I wish that on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well any of us could get cancer, or mersa or staph or tuberculosis or heart disease...you know, severe diseases.....and I expect the doc to be honest about the diagnosis but also calm and not a wacked out Dem.
Click to expand...

Was your POS as honest as you'd like your doctor???


----------



## Flaylo

So Trump is the blame for the outbreak getting worse and leading people on not to wear masks.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Nosmo King said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With his own voice! Who "debunked" this story?
> 
> Trump lied to the American people, that includes you. And yet you deny it.
> 
> Thus cults work in poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwk!  Awwwwk!  Libber Polly wanna cracker!  Awwwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well argued.
> 
> You deny facts. Why should your immaturity be rewarded by debate? You cannot be taught, informed or respected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which facts?  You mean like the 2.8% mortality the President has lowered our country down to, after the 8% mass murderer Killer Cuomo and his band of Democrat hit men killed 90,000 people?  We are lower than the global average despite NY and NJ causing more deaths than most countries....we have conducted 90 million tests to lead the globe there too....those facts??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4% of world population yet 25% of coronavirus cases.
> 
> Trump saying he knows the lethality, communicability, and effects on all age groups, yet publically calling the pandemic a "hoax" (a word he uses as projection) and saying it will just 'go away'!  Americans need facts to make decisions. Trump is telling us what to think.
> 
> And you just go along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 90 million tests at an 8% positive test rate gives you what math major???  Right lots of cases, so what?  .05% of cases are severe so documenting infections proves the point of how stupid it was to shut down the government.  So far the President has been more accurate than any "expert".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .05% 'severe? Where did you imagine that number, and how do you and Dr. Trump the real estate marketer define 'severe'?
Click to expand...

Its simple....you actually review the actual stats on World ometer instead of babbling incessantly....the US currently has 14,575 critical cases divided by the number of current active cases, 2,513,853....or .005%...math is an amazing thing isn't it, so much more accurate than liberal hearsay?


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah all Trump had to do was be a straight shooter and no one would have blamed him for the deaths and crashing economy. But it’s in his DNA to lie. How anyone can support this piece of shit is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko:
> 
> 1.  Do you truly believe panicking the nation would hace been the right thing to do?  You yourself just stated doing so would have crashed the economy....
> 
> 2.  Again, where the hell were the Democrats in the House whose job it as to keep an eye on 'what was coming down the road'?
> 
> 3.  Would have declaring how bad the virus was PROJECTED to be have resulted in the Democrats getting on board with doing more to combat the virus, instead of telling people there was nothing to it, to go about their lives...would it have prevented Democrats from opposing the Travel Ban - which they admitted later was the right thing to do...would it have prevented Cuomo from murdering 11,000 elderly NY citizens?
> 
> 4.  Do you REALLY think every President shares the truth with American citizens?
> 
> Before you answer, again, you might want to remember how Clinton lied his ass off to protect his own sexual deviant ass and how Barry lied to Americans to push his liberal agenda....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easy I hope if you're ever in a hospital with a serious disease  your doctor doesn't lie to you and tell you everything is OK......................Not that I wish that on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well any of us could get cancer, or mersa or staph or tuberculosis or heart disease...you know, severe diseases.....and I expect the doc to be honest about the diagnosis but also calm and not a wacked out Dem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was your POS as honest as you'd like your doctor???
Click to expand...

Well there is also the use of a brain and common sense.....and I know you have neither.....to reason for yourself.


----------



## Penelope

easyt65 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He admitted that he purposely mis-led the American people as a deadly global pandemic was bearing down on us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he admitted that he did so to maintain calm and stability instead of instilling fear and panic, both in the American people as well as the financial sectors.
> 
> That's what GOOD leaders, do, dumbass. It is obvious that you have never served in positions of leadership, as you do not understand key principles of leadership.
> 
> Again, I understand the Democrats love to engage in Fear-Mongering to initiate panic to manipulate citizens into doing things they want, but true leaders do not engage in such reckless practices.
> 
> If President Trump had declared the virus would be disastrous, would devastate the economy and kill MILLIONS' of Americans as the piss-poor model used predicted, DO YOU THINK IT WOULD HAVE MADE A TREMENDOUS DIFFERENCE? DO YOU THINK DEMOCRATS WOULD HAVE DONE THINGS DIFFERENTLY?
> 
> Engaging in such fear-mongering and initiating such panic would have caused the market to plunge faster farther due to the panic  being spread by the govt....
> 
> It would have given Democrats even more 'power' and 'justification' to deny Americans of their Constitutional and Civil Rights, allowed them to damage / devastate our economy even more by shuttering even more businesses.....
> 
> At the very start Democrats immediately opposed the Travel Ban because it was Trump who imposed it. They didn't give a damn about the virus, as you should recall - they were solely focused on opposing and taking down Trump. They opposed the LIFE SAVING Travel Ban, calling it Xenophobic while authoring legislation to block it.
> 
> AND WHERE THE F* WAS THE HOUSE, ADAM 'TRAITOR'  SCHIFF? Why did they not see this coming, know what it was / how bad it was? Oh yeah, THEYWERE TOO BUSUY CONDUCTING THE 1ST POLITICALLY BIASED IMPEACHMENT IN US HISTORY BASED ON ZERO CRIME, ZERO EVIDENCE (except the illegal personally authored false evidence Schiff authored himself), and ZERO WITNESSES!
> 
> If Trump had engaged in FEAR-MONGERING, would Cuomo and 3 other Liberal governors made different choices instead of the ones that resulted in the deaths of THOUSANDS of American lives?
> 
> - You can't blame President Trump for the 11,000 elderly Americans murdered by the largest mass murderer in US history, Gov Cuomo!
> 
> - -You can't claim that because Trump did not tell Americans exactly how bad the virus was being PROJECTED to be (by the model almost all scientists say was the worst one to use to predict the virus' impact), Cuomo made bad decisions. Cuomo publicly declared the elderly were most at risk to die from the virus, so *he obviously KNEW *how deadly it was to them already. *HE *immediately after that made the decision to force virus patients into nursing homes, resulting in over 11,000 elderly deaths in NY alone. The deaths of those 11,000 elderly New Yorkers is on CUOMO'S hands, no one else's!
> 
> President Trump could have single-handedly prevented the spread of the virus into the US except for the lives of 2 BPAs who perished in the act & Democrats would still be attacking him....
> 
> Because they are unstable, TDS-suffering, hate-driven, anti-Trump LOSERS still pissed about the most criminal candidate ever running for President LOSING - being REJECTED - in 2016...
> 
> ...so much so that they are running /. defending an old, WHITE, elitist, self-enriching, influence-peddling,  proven traitorous, china-puppet, pu$$y-grabbing, child-sniffing/groping, Dementia-suffering POS Democrat who has been in politics for over 40 years with nothing to show for it except a 'Best Of...' gaffe reel and a fat financial portfolio from selling out this country and enriching himself and his family.
> 
> As far as lying to the American people, STFU already:
> 
> President Trump held the full truth back from the American people to present the much-needed appearance of strength and calm...
> 
> ...as opposed to Bill Clinton, who lied to the world to protect his own ass, to Hillary Clinton - who lied to the world to save her own ass and achieve her own personal agenda, and to Barry - who lied constantly to the American people to advance HIS/the party's agendas.
Click to expand...


No CMS said to go to the nursing homes.


			https://www.cms.gov/files/document/3-13-2020-nursing-home-guidance-covid-19.pdf
		


Yes Clinton lied under oath , and tramp had write in questions which he lied in them.

What did Obama lie about?


----------



## beautress

Penelope said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miscondtrued info through the dark glasses of lifelong hang-Republicans-high, hateful, snotty-nosed Bob Woodwards the Misconstrue King of the communist-loving Demonrats who disdain common men and women with insult. /hurl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hit funny as I can't believe it (it sounds so dumb)  or I really think its funny (literally) and  in your case , I can't believe how you can be so.......tramps voice is on the tapes or are you angry he gave him 18 interviews.
Click to expand...




Penelope said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miscondtrued info through the dark glasses of lifelong hang-Republicans-high, hateful, snotty-nosed Bob Woodwards the Misconstrue King of the communist-loving Demonrats who disdain common men and women with insult. /hurl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hit funny as I can't believe it (it sounds so dumb)  or I really think its funny (literally) and  in your case , I can't believe how you can be so.......tramps voice is on the tapes or are you angry he gave him 18 interviews.
Click to expand...

That's President Trump to you Sophomoric one. I don't care to debate immature and desperate haters, molded by futile communists who wink-wink call themselves "socialists" but promise lies to unchary persons. Go sell your propaganda to someone else.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah all Trump had to do was be a straight shooter and no one would have blamed him for the deaths and crashing economy. But it’s in his DNA to lie. How anyone can support this piece of shit is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko:
> 
> 1.  Do you truly believe panicking the nation would hace been the right thing to do?  You yourself just stated doing so would have crashed the economy....
> 
> 2.  Again, where the hell were the Democrats in the House whose job it as to keep an eye on 'what was coming down the road'?
> 
> 3.  Would have declaring how bad the virus was PROJECTED to be have resulted in the Democrats getting on board with doing more to combat the virus, instead of telling people there was nothing to it, to go about their lives...would it have prevented Democrats from opposing the Travel Ban - which they admitted later was the right thing to do...would it have prevented Cuomo from murdering 11,000 elderly NY citizens?
> 
> 4.  Do you REALLY think every President shares the truth with American citizens?
> 
> Before you answer, again, you might want to remember how Clinton lied his ass off to protect his own sexual deviant ass and how Barry lied to Americans to push his liberal agenda....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easy I hope if you're ever in a hospital with a serious disease  your doctor doesn't lie to you and tell you everything is OK......................Not that I wish that on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well any of us could get cancer, or mersa or staph or tuberculosis or heart disease...you know, severe diseases.....and I expect the doc to be honest about the diagnosis but also calm and not a wacked out Dem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IF your doctor hid info from you he'd be FIRED and SUED for malpractice   What about this POS Trump??
Click to expand...

So the President took the virus, captured it in a jar, and hid it from you?  Were you looking for it?


----------



## pknopp

kaz said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
Click to expand...


I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.


----------



## eddiew

Flaylo said:


> So Trump is the blame for the outbreak getting worse and leading people on not to wear masks.


Ever see his rallies  ? 1000's all without masks  And it was fine with him?


----------



## jbrownson0831

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah all Trump had to do was be a straight shooter and no one would have blamed him for the deaths and crashing economy. But it’s in his DNA to lie. How anyone can support this piece of shit is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> Baloney you wackos attack anything he does or says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now we know it was for damn good reason. Enjoy your lying, traitorous, one term Orange sack of shit for as long as you can.
Click to expand...

I will, until early 2025 bozo.


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah all Trump had to do was be a straight shooter and no one would have blamed him for the deaths and crashing economy. But it’s in his DNA to lie. How anyone can support this piece of shit is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko:
> 
> 1.  Do you truly believe panicking the nation would hace been the right thing to do?  You yourself just stated doing so would have crashed the economy....
> 
> 2.  Again, where the hell were the Democrats in the House whose job it as to keep an eye on 'what was coming down the road'?
> 
> 3.  Would have declaring how bad the virus was PROJECTED to be have resulted in the Democrats getting on board with doing more to combat the virus, instead of telling people there was nothing to it, to go about their lives...would it have prevented Democrats from opposing the Travel Ban - which they admitted later was the right thing to do...would it have prevented Cuomo from murdering 11,000 elderly NY citizens?
> 
> 4.  Do you REALLY think every President shares the truth with American citizens?
> 
> Before you answer, again, you might want to remember how Clinton lied his ass off to protect his own sexual deviant ass and how Barry lied to Americans to push his liberal agenda....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easy I hope if you're ever in a hospital with a serious disease  your doctor doesn't lie to you and tell you everything is OK......................Not that I wish that on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well any of us could get cancer, or mersa or staph or tuberculosis or heart disease...you know, severe diseases.....and I expect the doc to be honest about the diagnosis but also calm and not a wacked out Dem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IF your doctor hid info from you he'd be FIRED and SUED for malpractice   What about this POS Trump??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the President took the virus, captured it in a jar, and hid it from you?  Were you looking for it?
Click to expand...

NO brownie  He took the virus and belittled it ,mocked it instead of taking action  Now do you understand?


----------



## easyt65

bendog said:


> It's not even about keeping people ignorant.  The only people not realizing the danger covid was AND STILL IS are those who were AND ARE determined to ignore what is happening globally in order to stick by Trump's staying in power.



It was more important for the federal and state  government, whose job it was and IS to protect US citizens, to know and understand what is going on in order for them to plan for and execute policies, plans, and operations to keep us safe. 

Democrats are doing al the finger-pointing at Trump....but it was not his job to completely inform them and then FORCE them to to what was / is right. 

Again, where was the House Democrat / the House Intel Committee who should have already been aware of this coming. Instead, they were more focused on overthrowing the US govt by removing the President of the United States from office based on an Impeachment based on zero crime, zero evidence, and zero witnesses.  So when they claim they did not know this was coming or how bad it was they are admitting they COMPLETELY FAILED IN THEIR OWN RESPONSIBIITIES. 

Blaming the president for not inducing panic among citizens and crashing the economy by withholding information from US CITIZENS does NOT excuse the Democrats for their knee-jerk opposition to the LIFE SAVING travel ban the president imposed.  

It does NOT excuse Biden for irrationally and irresponsibly rushing to call the ban 'Xenophobic' simply because doing so was a calculated political attack intended to hurt the President and undermine his actions, actions Joe Biden HIMSELF later admitted was the right thing to do!

It does not excuse the House Democrats, after already failing to do their job, knowing this pandemic was coming, and doubling down on doing what was NOT what was best for the nation - drafting legislation to block the ban and strip more power from the president to keep him from doing what he was doing - protecting the people, this time from a global pandemic by instituting a LIFE SAVING travel ban...one, again, ever Biden later said was the right thing to do.  Cuomo, the largest mass murderer in US history, is even attacking Trump by rebuking him for not instituting ANOTHER travel ban!

Trump withholding projected seriousness of the virus to US CITIZENS had little to NO impact on the dumbass, undermining, and even criminal actions the Democrats took that put Americans at risk and even cost Americans their lives. 

CASE IN POINT: Cuomo did not have to be told by the President that the virus was deadly. He held a public presser in which he acknowledged that the virus was most deadly to elderly Americans....and then almost immediately forced virus-infected patients into nursing homes...resulting in the murders / deaths of over 11,000 Americans / New Yorkers. President Trump had nothing to do with this, and the fact that Governor Cuomo, tasked with the responsibility of protecting and keep New Yorkers safe failed to do his job is not even in question.


----------



## Flaylo

This guy is clearly trolling if he thinks Trumps lying has had no effect in rising coronavirus numbers. Look at how dumb Herman Cain was.


----------



## eddiew

OT  Trump is fighting the release of his DNA in a rape case That evidence would exonerate him if he's innocent 
Clinton had to provide DNA...............Trump is a scumbag


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah all Trump had to do was be a straight shooter and no one would have blamed him for the deaths and crashing economy. But it’s in his DNA to lie. How anyone can support this piece of shit is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko:
> 
> 1.  Do you truly believe panicking the nation would hace been the right thing to do?  You yourself just stated doing so would have crashed the economy....
> 
> 2.  Again, where the hell were the Democrats in the House whose job it as to keep an eye on 'what was coming down the road'?
> 
> 3.  Would have declaring how bad the virus was PROJECTED to be have resulted in the Democrats getting on board with doing more to combat the virus, instead of telling people there was nothing to it, to go about their lives...would it have prevented Democrats from opposing the Travel Ban - which they admitted later was the right thing to do...would it have prevented Cuomo from murdering 11,000 elderly NY citizens?
> 
> 4.  Do you REALLY think every President shares the truth with American citizens?
> 
> Before you answer, again, you might want to remember how Clinton lied his ass off to protect his own sexual deviant ass and how Barry lied to Americans to push his liberal agenda....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easy I hope if you're ever in a hospital with a serious disease  your doctor doesn't lie to you and tell you everything is OK......................Not that I wish that on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well any of us could get cancer, or mersa or staph or tuberculosis or heart disease...you know, severe diseases.....and I expect the doc to be honest about the diagnosis but also calm and not a wacked out Dem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IF your doctor hid info from you he'd be FIRED and SUED for malpractice   What about this POS Trump??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the President took the virus, captured it in a jar, and hid it from you?  Were you looking for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO brownie  He took the virus and belittled it ,mocked it instead of taking action  Now do you understand?
Click to expand...

Oh I understand all right......


----------



## Rye Catcher

easyt65 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah all Trump had to do was be a straight shooter and no one would have blamed him for the deaths and crashing economy. But it’s in his DNA to lie. How anyone can support this piece of shit is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko:
> 
> 1.  Do you truly believe panicking the nation would hace been the right thing to do?  You yourself just stated doing so would have crashed the economy....
> 
> 2.  Again, where the hell were the Democrats in the House whose job it as to keep an eye on 'what was coming down the road'?
> 
> 3.  Would have declaring how bad the virus was PROJECTED to be have resulted in the Democrats getting on board with doing more to combat the virus, instead of telling people there was nothing to it, to go about their lives...would it have prevented Democrats from opposing the Travel Ban - which they admitted later was the right thing to do...would it have prevented Cuomo from murdering 11,000 elderly NY citizens?
> 
> 4.  Do you REALLY think every President shares the truth with American citizens?
> 
> Before you answer, again, you might want to remember how Clinton lied his ass off to protect his own sexual deviant ass and how Barry lied to Americans to push his liberal agenda....
Click to expand...


In re #1 above:

A leader does not calm the nation by lying, FDR said it best in his first speech to the nation, March 4, 1933:

*"So, first of all, let me assert my firm belief that the only thing we have to fear is...fear itself — nameless, unreasoning, unjustified terror which paralyzes needed efforts to convert retreat into advance. In every dark hour of our national life a leadership of frankness and of vigor has met with that understanding and support of the people themselves which is essential to victory. And I am convinced that you will again give that support to leadership in these critical days.

"I am prepared under my constitutional duty to recommend the measures that a stricken Nation in the midst of a stricken world may require. These measures, or such other measures as the Congress may build out of its experience and wisdom, I shall seek, within my constitutional authority, to bring to speedy adoption. But in the event that the Congress shall fail to take one of these two courses, and in the event that the national emergency is still critical, I shall not evade the clear course of duty that will then confront me. I shall ask the Congress for the one remaining instrument to meet the crisis — broad Executive power to wage a war against the emergency, as great as the power that would be given to me if we were in fact invaded by a foreign foe."*

This is leadership ^^^ real leadership! Something alien to Trump and his press secretaries.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> OT  Trump is fighting the release of his DNA in a rape case That evidence would exonerate him if he's innocent
> Clinton had to provide DNA...............Trump is a scumbag


And I understand sometimes the President wears his underwear backwards......burn him!!


----------



## Billiejeens

Penelope said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Anthony Fauci defended President Donald Trump from claims Wednesday that he lied about the coronavirus, telling Fox News: *“I don’t recall anything that was any gross distortion in things that I spoke to him about.” *
> 
> The end.
> 
> 
> 
> Fauci had to be worried about tramp's mouth and twitter fingers,
> 
> and by the way I thought you trampers hated Fauci , he was in to honesty about the virus as much as he could have been.
Click to expand...



"I thought you trampers hated Fauci"

Here is the difference between decent people and say - You.
We tend to like truth and we tend to dislike lies, therefore,
we can have different feelings about the same person, based not on who they are, 
but by their words and actions.


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> OT  Trump is fighting the release of his DNA in a rape case That evidence would exonerate him if he's innocent
> Clinton had to provide DNA...............Trump is a scumbag
> 
> 
> 
> And I understand sometimes the President wears his underwear backwards......burn him!!
Click to expand...

I wish


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> OT  Trump is fighting the release of his DNA in a rape case That evidence would exonerate him if he's innocent
> Clinton had to provide DNA...............Trump is a scumbag
> 
> 
> 
> And I understand sometimes the President wears his underwear backwards......burn him!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish
Click to expand...

You cant keep whining and whining and complaining about everything the President does and then pull Biden out of the clown car to run against him.....it belittles any point you are trying to make.


----------



## Billiejeens

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> OT  Trump is fighting the release of his DNA in a rape case That evidence would exonerate him if he's innocent
> Clinton had to provide DNA...............Trump is a scumbag
> 
> 
> 
> And I understand sometimes the President wears his underwear backwards......burn him!!
Click to expand...


That seems unlikely.


----------



## JimBowie1958

bendog said:


> It's not even about keeping people ignorant.  The only people not realizing the danger covid was AND STILL IS are those who were AND ARE determined to ignore what is happening globally inorder to stick by Trump's staying in power.  They didn't need Trump to be honest to realize the truth, but they needed Trump's dishonesty for a justification for their own lies.


You Dems are so fucking sad.

The whole world knows nothing about COVID19 but you and you know it is a perpetually bad disease that wont go away as long as Democrats need it to regain power.

I mean, it isnt as if Trump was advised by anyone to do anything, lol.


----------



## eddiew

I have to leave here  I can't stand it anymore when people who say they're Americans can tolerate this SOB this stupid MF in our WH and make excuses for him  ,,,,Can it be because they're just like him?


----------



## Dana7360

Dagosa said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They followed the bush boy from day one. They treated him the same way they are treating trump now.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering he took us into an founded war based on a lie and lead us into the worse recession since 1929, why the fk shouldn’t he take a little abuse. You were complaining about Obama wearing tan suits.. That’s a laugh. Trump ? You are living in a cave. Another recession and nearly 200k dead . I’m sure you Humpers would have excused Hillary and been nice to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are directing your post to the wrong person.
> 
> I didn't support the bush boy, I didn't vote for him and I certainly have no problem saying the truth about him. He was a traitor to our nation.  He is a war criminal and belongs on trial for his war crimes then put into prison for those crimes. He lied us into wars. Tortured people and destroyed our economy. He lied through his teeth and divided our nation. I have absolutely nothing nice to say about that man other than he's not our president anymore.
> 
> I never complained about Obama in a tan suit beyond saying how ridiculous it was for the right to make a big deal about the tan suit.
> 
> I was a delegate for Obama in both 2008 and 2012 at my state's democratic convention even though I'm a registered Independent.
> 
> I don't support trump. I have never supported trump. In fact I was saying that I wasn't surprised by the trump people's behavior and excusing all of the lies, crime and corruption of trump because I saw the same people do the same thing with the bush boy.
> 
> Read my post better.
> 
> MY FAVORITE AUNT IS ONE OF THE 190 THOUSAND PEOPLE TRUMP HAS MURDERED WITH THAT VIRUS.
> 
> Stop calling me a humper.
> 
> I have been a registered Independent since 1978. I have voted a variety of parties through the decades but one party I have never voted for is the Republican Party. I'm proud to say I've never voted for a republican in my life.
> 
> You seriously need to pay more attention to my posts and not misunderstand them.
> 
> Oh, by the way, I voted for Hillary. I taught my daughter and my mom about her and they both loved Hillary.
> 
> I loved Hillary and supported her so much I actually worked with her once in 2008. I worked with her husband Bill twice. Once in 2006 and then again in 2010.
> 
> Get your facts straight before you post a bunch of garbage that is so wrong you make a fool of yourself to everyone who has ever read my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry,
> For the mistake..
Click to expand...




Thanks. It's easy to get some posts mixed up with others.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> I have to leave here  I can't stand it anymore when people who say they're Americans can tolerate this SOB this stupid MF in our WH and make excuses for him  ,,,,Can it be because they're just like him?


Again, I feel your passion about this but you offer a much worse alternative.


----------



## Billiejeens

eddiew said:


> I have to leave here  I can't stand it anymore when people who say they're Americans can tolerate this SOB this stupid MF in our WH and make excuses for him  ,,,,Can it be because they're just like him?



Thank you, bye.


----------



## kaz

pknopp said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
Click to expand...


Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> I have to leave here  I can't stand it anymore when people who say they're Americans can tolerate this SOB this stupid MF in our WH and make excuses for him  ,,,,Can it be because they're just like him?



You don't usually start drinking before lunch, it's usually early in the afternoon when you pull the bottle out of your desk.  Tough day?


----------



## Billiejeens

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to leave here  I can't stand it anymore when people who say they're Americans can tolerate this SOB this stupid MF in our WH and make excuses for him  ,,,,Can it be because they're just like him?
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I feel your passion about this but you offer a much worse alternative.
Click to expand...


No one should feel his passion.
His passions are based entirely on falsehoods.


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to leave here  I can't stand it anymore when people who say they're Americans can tolerate this SOB this stupid MF in our WH and make excuses for him  ,,,,Can it be because they're just like him?
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I feel your passion about this but you offer a much worse alternative.
Click to expand...

You said the same about Hillary  Biden is a good man  with EMPATHY   and feelings for others  Trump has none of Bidens good qualities   and  I GUARANTEE  there won't be the firings and people walking out of a Biden presidency


----------



## Billiejeens

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to leave here  I can't stand it anymore when people who say they're Americans can tolerate this SOB this stupid MF in our WH and make excuses for him  ,,,,Can it be because they're just like him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't usually start drinking before lunch, it's usually early in the afternoon when you pull the bottle out of your desk.  Tough day?
Click to expand...


He woke up.
The country was still fabulous and President Trump was behind it all.

He hates that


----------



## joaquinmiller

Lying about a contagion is arguably worse than shooting someone on 5th Avenue.  Trump was right - it won't cost him any votes.


----------



## Billiejeens

joaquinmiller said:


> Lying about a contagion is arguably worse than shooting someone on 5th Avenue.  Trump was right - it won't cost him any votes.



There was no lie
Trump didn't make the 5th Ave. comment.
You are correct in that he will have vastly more votes this year than 2016.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to leave here  I can't stand it anymore when people who say they're Americans can tolerate this SOB this stupid MF in our WH and make excuses for him  ,,,,Can it be because they're just like him?
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I feel your passion about this but you offer a much worse alternative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said the same about Hillary  Biden is a good man  with EMPATHY   and feelings for others  Trump has none of Bidens good qualities   and  I GUARANTEE  there won't be the firings and people walking out of a Biden presidency
Click to expand...

I dont caare about my President being all touchy feely and apologetic to other countries for being an American.  I want a law and order leader who supports business and keeps jobs here....and also doesnt worry about keeping lifelong do nothings in their cushy government positions.


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to leave here  I can't stand it anymore when people who say they're Americans can tolerate this SOB this stupid MF in our WH and make excuses for him  ,,,,Can it be because they're just like him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't usually start drinking before lunch, it's usually early in the afternoon when you pull the bottle out of your desk.  Tough day?
Click to expand...

KAZ  You're drinking the Kool Aide   trump is an AH and you can't admit it  I have no problem with you being a republican  but some how I believed Republicans were so much better than what they've given us the past 4 years


----------



## jbrownson0831

joaquinmiller said:


> Lying about a contagion is arguably worse than shooting someone on 5th Avenue.  Trump was right - it won't cost him any votes.


Ahhh the soap opera life of a wacko...every minute filled with drama....


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to leave here  I can't stand it anymore when people who say they're Americans can tolerate this SOB this stupid MF in our WH and make excuses for him  ,,,,Can it be because they're just like him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't usually start drinking before lunch, it's usually early in the afternoon when you pull the bottle out of your desk.  Tough day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KAZ  You're drinking the Kool Aide   trump is an AH and you can't admit it  I have no problem with you being a republican  but some how I believed Republicans were so much better than what they've given us the past 4 years
Click to expand...


I'm not reading your posts unless you write in complete sentences and use punctuation, drunkard


----------



## Billiejeens

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to leave here  I can't stand it anymore when people who say they're Americans can tolerate this SOB this stupid MF in our WH and make excuses for him  ,,,,Can it be because they're just like him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't usually start drinking before lunch, it's usually early in the afternoon when you pull the bottle out of your desk.  Tough day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KAZ  You're drinking the Kool Aide   trump is an AH and you can't admit it  I have no problem with you being a republican  but some how I believed Republicans were so much better than what they've given us the past 4 years
Click to expand...



"I have to leave here " 

Can you not find your way out?


----------



## eddiew

Billiejeens said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to leave here  I can't stand it anymore when people who say they're Americans can tolerate this SOB this stupid MF in our WH and make excuses for him  ,,,,Can it be because they're just like him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't usually start drinking before lunch, it's usually early in the afternoon when you pull the bottle out of your desk.  Tough day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KAZ  You're drinking the Kool Aide   trump is an AH and you can't admit it  I have no problem with you being a republican  but some how I believed Republicans were so much better than what they've given us the past 4 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "I have to leave here "
> 
> Can you not find your way out?
Click to expand...

The great trump DOW is keeping me here...........


----------



## Nosmo King

Weatherman2020 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With his own voice! Who "debunked" this story?
> 
> Trump lied to the American people, that includes you. And yet you deny it.
> 
> Thus cults work in poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwk!  Awwwwk!  Libber Polly wanna cracker!  Awwwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well argued.
> 
> You deny facts. Why should your immaturity be rewarded by debate? You cannot be taught, informed or respected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which facts?  You mean like the 2.8% mortality the President has lowered our country down to, after the 8% mass murderer Killer Cuomo and his band of Democrat hit men killed 90,000 people?  We are lower than the global average despite NY and NJ causing more deaths than most countries....we have conducted 90 million tests to lead the globe there too....those facts??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4% of world population yet 25% of coronavirus cases.
> 
> Trump saying he knows the lethality, communicability, and effects on all age groups, yet publically calling the pandemic a "hoax" (a word he uses as projection) and saying it will just 'go away'!  Americans need facts to make decisions. Trump is telling us what to think.
> 
> And you just go along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why WHO said travel restrictions were not required and you Leftards called Trump a racist for putting travel restrictions in place?
Click to expand...

Pandemics are fluid situations. Consistently in a state of flux.

That's why leadership must keep people truthfully informed. And that's what Trump fails to do.

Kiss his ass at your own peril. Don't sell lies and tell me it's good for me.


----------



## Billiejeens

eddiew said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to leave here  I can't stand it anymore when people who say they're Americans can tolerate this SOB this stupid MF in our WH and make excuses for him  ,,,,Can it be because they're just like him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't usually start drinking before lunch, it's usually early in the afternoon when you pull the bottle out of your desk.  Tough day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KAZ  You're drinking the Kool Aide   trump is an AH and you can't admit it  I have no problem with you being a republican  but some how I believed Republicans were so much better than what they've given us the past 4 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "I have to leave here "
> 
> Can you not find your way out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The great trump DOW is keeping me here...........
Click to expand...


Why you always lying?


----------



## kaz

Billiejeens said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to leave here  I can't stand it anymore when people who say they're Americans can tolerate this SOB this stupid MF in our WH and make excuses for him  ,,,,Can it be because they're just like him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't usually start drinking before lunch, it's usually early in the afternoon when you pull the bottle out of your desk.  Tough day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KAZ  You're drinking the Kool Aide   trump is an AH and you can't admit it  I have no problem with you being a republican  but some how I believed Republicans were so much better than what they've given us the past 4 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "I have to leave here "
> 
> Can you not find your way out?
Click to expand...


What's amazing is that eddiew doesn't even have an office.  He can't find his way out of his cubicle when he starts drinking


----------



## JimBowie1958

Billiejeens said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The great trump DOW is keeping me here...........
> 
> 
> 
> Why you always lying?
Click to expand...

It is the only language Democrats know during an election.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Nosmo King said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With his own voice! Who "debunked" this story?
> 
> Trump lied to the American people, that includes you. And yet you deny it.
> 
> Thus cults work in poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwk!  Awwwwk!  Libber Polly wanna cracker!  Awwwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well argued.
> 
> You deny facts. Why should your immaturity be rewarded by debate? You cannot be taught, informed or respected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which facts?  You mean like the 2.8% mortality the President has lowered our country down to, after the 8% mass murderer Killer Cuomo and his band of Democrat hit men killed 90,000 people?  We are lower than the global average despite NY and NJ causing more deaths than most countries....we have conducted 90 million tests to lead the globe there too....those facts??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4% of world population yet 25% of coronavirus cases.
> 
> Trump saying he knows the lethality, communicability, and effects on all age groups, yet publically calling the pandemic a "hoax" (a word he uses as projection) and saying it will just 'go away'!  Americans need facts to make decisions. Trump is telling us what to think.
> 
> And you just go along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why WHO said travel restrictions were not required and you Leftards called Trump a racist for putting travel restrictions in place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pandemics are fluid situations. Consistently in a state of flux.
> 
> That's why leadership must keep people truthfully informed. And that's what Trump fails to do.
> 
> Kiss his ass at your own peril. Don't sell lies and tell me it's good for me.
Click to expand...

Great job of whining.....bad job of selecting candidate to run against him.  Simple as that.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Billiejeens said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lying about a contagion is arguably worse than shooting someone on 5th Avenue.  Trump was right - it won't cost him any votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no lie
> Trump didn't make the 5th Ave. comment.
> You are correct in that he will have vastly more votes this year than 2016.
Click to expand...


Of course, he lied.  He knew it wasn't the flu.  And of course, he said it.

"I could stand in the middle of Fifth Avenue and shoot somebody, and I wouldn't lose any voters, OK?" Trump remarked at a campaign stop at Dordt College in Sioux Center, Iowa. "It's, like, incredible." 









						Donald Trump: 'I Could ... Shoot Somebody, And I Wouldn't Lose Any Voters'
					

The GOP presidential candidate cracked the joke at a campaign stop in Iowa on Saturday. Less than two weeks from the state's caucus, Trump had been remarking on his supporters' loyalty.




					www.npr.org
				




You idiot cultists have your own reality.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Nosmo King said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With his own voice! Who "debunked" this story?
> 
> Trump lied to the American people, that includes you. And yet you deny it.
> 
> Thus cults work in poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwk!  Awwwwk!  Libber Polly wanna cracker!  Awwwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well argued.
> 
> You deny facts. Why should your immaturity be rewarded by debate? You cannot be taught, informed or respected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which facts?  You mean like the 2.8% mortality the President has lowered our country down to, after the 8% mass murderer Killer Cuomo and his band of Democrat hit men killed 90,000 people?  We are lower than the global average despite NY and NJ causing more deaths than most countries....we have conducted 90 million tests to lead the globe there too....those facts??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4% of world population yet 25% of coronavirus cases.
> 
> Trump saying he knows the lethality, communicability, and effects on all age groups, yet publically calling the pandemic a "hoax" (a word he uses as projection) and saying it will just 'go away'!  Americans need facts to make decisions. Trump is telling us what to think.
> 
> And you just go along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why WHO said travel restrictions were not required and you Leftards called Trump a racist for putting travel restrictions in place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pandemics are fluid situations. Consistently in a state of flux.
> 
> That's why leadership must keep people truthfully informed. And that's what Trump fails to do.
> 
> Kiss his ass at your own peril. Don't sell lies and tell me it's good for me.
Click to expand...

We should have never locked down


----------



## pknopp

kaz said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
Click to expand...


 Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Care4all said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> please explain.....  how did he not lie, when he was telling us the complete opposite, of what he knew to be true??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, where's my $2,500 savings in health insurance and why couldn't I keep my doctor and healthcare plan?? When Dems lie for the greater good it's okay. When Trump tries to avoid panicking a nation the left bitch and complain. I swear there is no pleasing the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jimminy cricket Blues, what planet do you live on?  you are trying to compare 20,000 lies to one, or even a handful?
> 
> and why compare at all when it is so evident they don't even come close to compare....?
> 
> and what do you have to say about THIS PARTICULAR LIE, THAT TOOK LIVES?  And is still taking lives....
> 
> I don't know when you will open your eyes and see, that you are merely pawns to Trump.....  he never has given two shits about you, or about the swamp, or about our Military, or about the USA....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO 20,000 you say. You emotionally damaged Dem wingers and your exaggeration's. As for my support for Trump it's simple, asshole Dems have promised to raise my taxes and tax my 401k. I'm not their damn piggy bank they can rob whenever they please. That's just for starters, I despise almost every position Dems have taken on the issues. So good luck talking me out of supporting Trump, your leaders are 10x worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the proof is in the pudding on that as well,Gracie who has been a long time democrat back to the days of jfk,she made a thread that she will never vote for a democrat again,Americans are waking up that the dems are the ones destroying America and this is coming from a guy who has always said both parties are corrupt and one in the same and have never voted for either party,trump the exception him not being a career politician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> American is unsafe and being destroyed from within, under Trump's reign....  why would you even think, it would be any different for a second term???  It'll only be worse....  and he will continue, to rip this nation apart!
Click to expand...

Had you done your homework you would know the dems are the ones that are destroying the country not trump.lol

you are obviously clueless and dense about the corruption and evil of all the dem governors,you won’t find ONE single resident in Michigan who won’t agree with me dem governor Gretchen whitmere is an evil facist dictater destroying the economy in Michigan other than resident troll dem lover smellybozo who never addresses my facts on her corruption,or anybody in the state of California that does not want facist dem governor newsome hung up by his balls,Biden and Harris are as evil as all of them,Harris  as scary as it is may Be,may be even be more evil than Obama is which was scary enough.Lol

our last great president JFk is rolling over in his grave sick to his stomach how corrupt the democrat party has become sense his days.hate to break your heart but we’re not living in the days of jfk anymore.lol

even Gracie,a long time dem sense jfk,even SHE sees the light now I am telling the truth.she made a thread recently she will NEVER vote democrat again especially after she voted for Obama the first time but wised up the second time and did not vote after he lied to the American people and  took a crap on the constitution and expanded the policys of his lover bushwacker.

Gracie and thousands of other Americans have woke up to how the dems are the ones ruining America and blaming it all on trump,they don’t have their head buried in the sand as you do.lol


----------



## Dagosa

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> OT  Trump is fighting the release of his DNA in a rape case That evidence would exonerate him if he's innocent
> Clinton had to provide DNA...............Trump is a scumbag
> 
> 
> 
> And I understand sometimes the President wears his underwear backwards......burn him!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish
Click to expand...

Does Trump actually have DNA ?


----------



## theHawk

Asclepias said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with this is the context.
> 
> Trump said that he downplays covid19 so as not to scare everyone. HE SAID THIS IN THE BEGINNING OF MARCH. Right after Fauci himself said he didn't think covid19 was that bad at the end of February.  Trump said at the end of march that this is bad, and over 100,000 people could die from it. They're just leaving that part out.
> 
> In March Pelosi told everyone everything was fine and that they should visit Chinatown. Again, conveniently not mentioned by liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> *" Trump said that he downplays covid19 so as not to scare everyone. HE SAID THIS IN THE BEGINNING OF MARCH. Right after Fauci himself said he didn't think covid19 was that bad at the end of February. Trump said at the end of march that this is bad, and over 100,000 people could die from it. They're just leaving that part out. "*
> 
> 
> Well see the problem is that Drumpf knew in November how bad it was. The NCMI told him so but instead he pretended to believe China.
Click to expand...

Bullshit, nobody knew anything about Wu Flu in November.  It was all speculation and wild guesses.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

pknopp said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
Click to expand...

Damned if he does and damned if he doesn't with you.


----------



## Dagosa

pknopp said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
Click to expand...

I’m struggling to think of anything he hasn’t lied about. Really, his campaigns are pretty much sizing the crowd then literally telling them what they want to here.


----------



## bravoactual

Meister said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cons don't care.  45 lied about Corona Virus and they do not care.  He lied and over 1*94,000 Americans* died and they simply not care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I trying to find what fairy tale book this is in, or did you just make it up?
Click to expand...


No, Bob Woodward has a tape which has been played and replayed more times than I care to count.

45 FUCKING LIE ABOUT COVID-19.  

But Cons do not care....just think what would have happened if a President HRC has lied about COVID-19...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dagosa said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m struggling to think of anything he hasn’t lied about. Really, his campaigns are pretty much sizing the crowd then literally telling them what they want to here.
Click to expand...

Hyperbole and exaggerations aren't lies. What happened with you and Rick Manning is tragic.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dagosa said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m struggling to think of anything he hasn’t lied about. Really, his campaigns are pretty much sizing the crowd then literally telling them what they want to here.
Click to expand...

*"I’m struggling to think"*


I can clearly see that as you're voting for someone who died three years ago except no one told him.


----------



## Meister

bravoactual said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cons don't care.  45 lied about Corona Virus and they do not care.  He lied and over 1*94,000 Americans* died and they simply not care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I trying to find what fairy tale book this is in, or did you just make it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Bob Woodward has a tape which has been played and replayed more times than I care to count.
> 
> 45 FUCKING LIE ABOUT COVID-19.
> 
> But Cons do not care....just think what would have happened if a President HRC has lied about COVID-19...
Click to expand...

So when Pelosi, Biden, DeBlasio, Ear's downplayed the virus at the beginning, you found that okay?
But, when Trump downplayed the virus to not cause a panic that was wrong....got it.


----------



## easyt65

eddiew said:


> NO brownie  He took the virus and belittled it, mocked it *instead of taking action *?



How do you come to that conclusion, snowflake?

Let's go over the FACTS instead of snowflake emotions and their re-write of history:

*Jan. 4: *The head of the University of Hong Kong’s Centre for Infection makes the very 1 warning to the city of Wuhan...

*Jan. 6:  *The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) issues a "level 1 travel watch — the lowest of its three levels — for China’s outbreak,"

*Jan. 8: *The World Health Organization (WHO) praises China for 'quickly' identifying a significant virus and their capacity to deal with it.  p )

*Jan. 11*: China reports the very 1st death due to COVID-19

*Jan. 14: *The WHO announced “Preliminary investigations conducted by the Chinese authorities have found no clear evidence of human-to-human transmission"...despite the AP citing Chinese scientists admitting they believed they did have such evidence. 

*Jan. 15: *Trump and China sign the trade deal

*Jan. 17: 
13 DAYS AFTER CHINA WARNED ITS OWN CITIZENS OF AN OUTBREAK, APPROX 6 DAYS AFTER CHINA REPORTED ITS 1ST DEATH FROM THE VIRUS, PRESIDENT TRUMP'S ADMINISTRATION BEGINS TAKING PREVENTATICE / PRECAUTIONARY ACTIONS -- *The CDC and the Department of Homeland Security announce more thorough screenings of passengers traveling from Huwan will begin. 
*** At this point China has still not been honest with the world about what is going on. 

*Jan. 19*: The WHO publicly declares *Not enough is known to draw definitive conclusions *about how it is transmitted, the clinical features of the disease, the extent to which it has spread, or its source, which remains unknown."

*Jan. 22:  3 DAYS LATER *President Trump is asked if he is concerned about a possible pandemic. BASED ONTHE FACT THAT CHINA HAS REFUSED TO REVEAL THE TRUTH ABOUT THE VIRUS AND THE WHODECLARED NODEFINITIVE CONCLUSSION COULD BE MADE AT THE TIME, the President responds by saying, “No. Not at all. And we have it totally under control. It’s one person coming in from China, and we have it under control. It’s going to be just fine."
-- At this point 1 visitor from Huwan, China in the US was discovered.

*Jan. 23: *Vox publishes an article that undermines the President's effort to prevent the spread of the virus by stating that travel bans to fight viruses "don't work." The article initially referred to the "Wuhan coronavirus," *before being edited weeks later*.

*Jan. 24: *Trump tweets in praise of China’s 'transparency'....at this point China was still lying to and withholding the truth from the whole world while the WHO covered for China. 

*Jan. 26: *"The American people should not be worried or frightened by this. It's a very, very low risk to the United States,"* Fauci *says.

*Jan. 27:* The* Biden* campaign,* including its top coronavirus adviser Ron Klain*, PRAISES CHINA  for being “transparent” and “candid." 
-- *BIDEN AND HIS TEAM LIED TO THE AMERICAN PEOPLE. *

*Jan. 28*: Three days before Trump closes off most travel from China, *Klain *says *he opposes that measure*.

*Jan. 30: CNN attempts to undermine the Trump administration by criticizing its LIFE SAVING travel man*, publishing  a piece called "Coronavirus task force another example of Trump administration's lack of diversity."

*Jan. 30: The WHO declares a global health emergency*, and the TRUMP State Department issues advisories against traveling to China *ON THE EXACT SAME DAY* THE WHO 1ST ANNOUNCES THIS TO THE WORLD! 
-- Evidently this action by the Trump administration was not FAST ENOUGH for Democrats and snowflakes...as if the Trump administration could have done this *BEFORE* the WHO's announcement...  

*Jan. 31: **THE VERY NEXT DAY* President Trump implements the LIFE SAVING Travel Ban


There is a lot more in the article you and other snowflakes* COULD *read to educate yourself so you could discuss this topic more intelligently...but we all know you *WON'T* because you prefer to emotion over fact, especially irrational hatred for the President.










						Coronavirus timeline shows politicians', media's changing rhetoric on risk of pandemic
					

As reporters looked on during a contentious White House briefing on Monday, President Trump stepped aside and played a brief video showing several media figures downplaying the coronavirus in January and February, including some personalities who now argue the president didn't act quickly enough.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## JimBowie1958

Meister said:


> So when Pelosi, Biden, DeBlasio, Ear's downplayed the virus at the beginning, you found that okay?
> But, when Trump downplayed the virus to not cause a panic that was wrong....got it.


No one seems to be commenting on the fact that Bob Woodward knew this disease was much worse than the public knew, and he did not inform anyone for months till he could have it as a major selling point for his fucking BOOK.

If what Trump did was bad, what Woodward did was far more sinister.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

pknopp said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
Click to expand...

Sense when has a politician ever told the truth,I can’t remember one.lol

that’s why I am not a trump supporter,I have no problem with you if you don’t vote to have him re-elected,I’m cool with that,what I DO have a problem with is trolls like the op here voting for Biden,a globalist,thinking he will be any better when if anything he will be WORSE the fact he is career politician.

only an idiot would vote for him thinking things would be better.trump is the first president sense carter who did not start any new wars with other countries,if biden gets in,new wars get expanded in the Mideast.you want a president who will murder women and children as bush and Obama did,then Biden’s your man.lol


----------



## Mac1958

Meister said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cons don't care.  45 lied about Corona Virus and they do not care.  He lied and over 1*94,000 Americans* died and they simply not care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I trying to find what fairy tale book this is in, or did you just make it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Bob Woodward has a tape which has been played and replayed more times than I care to count.
> 
> 45 FUCKING LIE ABOUT COVID-19.
> 
> But Cons do not care....just think what would have happened if a President HRC has lied about COVID-19...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when Pelosi, Biden, DeBlasio, Ear's downplayed the virus at the beginning, you found that okay?
> But, when Trump downplayed the virus to not cause a panic that was wrong....got it.
Click to expand...

He didn't just lie to the American public.  As PRESIDENT.

He THEN chose to MOCK Americans who were trying to protect themselves.

He is a disgrace and a menace.


----------



## jc456

pknopp said:


> You seem to be pretty particular in the fraud you are willing to condemn.


CDC openly admits the numbers aren't real.  you should go on that thing called the internet and check them out.









						The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers
					

The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers, Fake death data,  CDC, coupled with wild guesstimates from experts, relentless barrage of fear porn the mainstream media subjects Americans to around the clock




					canadafreepress.com
				






			https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvss/coronavirus/Alert-2-New-ICD-code-introduced-for-COVID-19-deaths.pdf


----------



## Meister

Mac1958 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cons don't care.  45 lied about Corona Virus and they do not care.  He lied and over 1*94,000 Americans* died and they simply not care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I trying to find what fairy tale book this is in, or did you just make it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Bob Woodward has a tape which has been played and replayed more times than I care to count.
> 
> 45 FUCKING LIE ABOUT COVID-19.
> 
> But Cons do not care....just think what would have happened if a President HRC has lied about COVID-19...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when Pelosi, Biden, DeBlasio, Ear's downplayed the virus at the beginning, you found that okay?
> But, when Trump downplayed the virus to not cause a panic that was wrong....got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't just lie to the American public.  As PRESIDENT.
> 
> He THEN chose to MOCK Americans who were trying to protect themselves.
> 
> He is a disgrace and a menace.
Click to expand...

Mocked them, huh?
Every name I had mentioned were top tier public figures, yet YOU ignore them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

excalibur said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on more bs arguments by the Right defending this murdering fucking monster. What a fucked up mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He murdered no one.
> 
> Now Cuomo and several other Blue State Governors ordered nursing homes to accept people infected with the Wuhan virus. That directly resulted in tens-of-thousands of deaths in people 65+ years of age. Indeed, the bulk of deaths is in people 75 and older.
Click to expand...

You took those trolls to school.lol


----------



## Mac1958

Meister said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cons don't care.  45 lied about Corona Virus and they do not care.  He lied and over 1*94,000 Americans* died and they simply not care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I trying to find what fairy tale book this is in, or did you just make it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Bob Woodward has a tape which has been played and replayed more times than I care to count.
> 
> 45 FUCKING LIE ABOUT COVID-19.
> 
> But Cons do not care....just think what would have happened if a President HRC has lied about COVID-19...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when Pelosi, Biden, DeBlasio, Ear's downplayed the virus at the beginning, you found that okay?
> But, when Trump downplayed the virus to not cause a panic that was wrong....got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't just lie to the American public.  As PRESIDENT.
> 
> He THEN chose to MOCK Americans who were trying to protect themselves.
> 
> He is a disgrace and a menace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mocked them, huh?
> Every name I had mentioned were top tier public figures, yest YOU ignore them.
Click to expand...

I don't blame you for trying to change the subject.   What I said was correct.


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> He didn't just lie to the American public. As PRESIDENT.
> 
> He THEN chose to MOCK Americans who were trying to protect themselves.
> 
> He is a disgrace and a menace.


greatest president since Lincoln


----------



## jbrownson0831

Dagosa said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m struggling to think of anything he hasn’t lied about. Really, his campaigns are pretty much sizing the crowd then literally telling them what they want to here.
Click to expand...

That's because all you do is read your libber media trash.


----------



## joaquinmiller

At least Mussolini made the trains run on time.  Trump screwed up the US mail.


----------



## Mac1958

jc456 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't just lie to the American public. As PRESIDENT.
> 
> He THEN chose to MOCK Americans who were trying to protect themselves.
> 
> He is a disgrace and a menace.
> 
> 
> 
> greatest president since Lincoln
Click to expand...

Honest Abe and the Lying Buffoon.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

WEATHER53 said:


> What he said was he wanted  to play it down to avoid a panic. Avoiding a panic is good
> Hoax 24 is underway and already defeated


You nailed it,could Not have said it better myself.


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> I don't blame you for trying to change the subject. What I said was correct.


change the subject?  dude, you actually lost your nut.  you stated Mock, he addressed Mock.  how did he change the subject on you?  seriously, I guess when one like you loses integrity it really doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## SmokeALib

And to think flu season is just around the corner. Ffffffuuuuuucccccckkkkk!!!!
WTF are we ever gonna do?


----------



## Dagosa

jbrownson0831 said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m struggling to think of anything he hasn’t lied about. Really, his campaigns are pretty much sizing the crowd then literally telling them what they want to here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because all you do is read your libber media trash.
Click to expand...

That’s because the liberal media is exactly what media is suppose be. If the media isn’t liberal, they hide and distort shit.


----------



## Neil Austen

Trump MURDERED 200,000 Americans.  He doesn't care though.



			https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/trump-coronavirus-woodward-book-1.5717368?__vfz=medium%3Dtray_notification#vf-1603700020212


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> Honest Abe and the Lying Buffoon.


no different than what Lincoln did.  I see you know nothing about his presidency either.


----------



## jbrownson0831

easyt65 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO brownie  He took the virus and belittled it, mocked it *instead of taking action *?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you come to that conclusion, snowflake?
> 
> Let's go over the FACTS instead of snowflake emotions and their re-write of history:
> 
> *Jan. 4: *The head of the University of Hong Kong’s Centre for Infection makes the very 1 warning to the city of Wuhan...
> 
> *Jan. 6:  *The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) issues a "level 1 travel watch — the lowest of its three levels — for China’s outbreak,"
> 
> *Jan. 8: *The World Health Organization (WHO) praises China for 'quickly' identifying a significant virus and their capacity to deal with it.  p )
> 
> *Jan. 11*: China reports the very 1st death due to COVID-19
> 
> *Jan. 14: *The WHO announced “Preliminary investigations conducted by the Chinese authorities have found no clear evidence of human-to-human transmission"...despite the AP citing Chinese scientists admitting they believed they did have such evidence.
> 
> *Jan. 15: *Trump and China sign the trade deal
> 
> *Jan. 17:
> 13 DAYS AFTER CHINA WARNED ITS OWN CITIZENS OF AN OUTBREAK, APPROX 6 DAYS AFTER CHINA REPORTED ITS 1ST DEATH FROM THE VIRUS, PRESIDENT TRUMP'S ADMINISTRATION BEGINS TAKING PREVENTATICE / PRECAUTIONARY ACTIONS -- *The CDC and the Department of Homeland Security announce more thorough screenings of passengers traveling from Huwan will begin.
> *** At this point China has still not been honest with the world about what is going on.
> 
> *Jan. 19*: The WHO publicly declares *Not enough is known to draw definitive conclusions *about how it is transmitted, the clinical features of the disease, the extent to which it has spread, or its source, which remains unknown."
> 
> *Jan. 22:  3 DAYS LATER *President Trump is asked if he is concerned about a possible pandemic. BASED ONTHE FACT THAT CHINA HAS REFUSED TO REVEAL THE TRUTH ABOUT THE VIRUS AND THE WHODECLARED NODEFINITIVE CONCLUSSION COULD BE MADE AT THE TIME, the President responds by saying, “No. Not at all. And we have it totally under control. It’s one person coming in from China, and we have it under control. It’s going to be just fine."
> -- At this point 1 visitor from Huwan, China in the US was discovered.
> 
> *Jan. 23: *Vox publishes an article that undermines the President's effort to prevent the spread of the virus by stating that travel bans to fight viruses "don't work." The article initially referred to the "Wuhan coronavirus," *before being edited weeks later*.
> 
> *Jan. 24: *Trump tweets in praise of China’s 'transparency'....at this point China was still lying to and withholding the truth from the whole world while the WHO covered for China.
> 
> *Jan. 26: *"The American people should not be worried or frightened by this. It's a very, very low risk to the United States,"* Fauci *says.
> 
> *Jan. 27:* The* Biden* campaign,* including its top coronavirus adviser Ron Klain*, PRAISES CHINA  for being “transparent” and “candid."
> -- *BIDEN AND HIS TEAM LIED TO THE AMERICAN PEOPLE. *
> 
> *Jan. 28*: Three days before Trump closes off most travel from China, *Klain *says *he opposes that measure*.
> 
> *Jan. 30: CNN attempts to undermine the Trump administration by criticizing its LIFE SAVING travel man*, publishing  a piece called "Coronavirus task force another example of Trump administration's lack of diversity."
> 
> *Jan. 30: The WHO declares a global health emergency*, and the TRUMP State Department issues advisories against traveling to China *ON THE EXACT SAME DAY* THE WHO 1ST ANNOUNCES THIS TO THE WORLD!
> -- Evidently this action by the Trump administration was not FAST ENOUGH for Democrats and snowflakes...as if the Trump administration could have done this *BEFORE* the WHO's announcement...
> 
> *Jan. 31: **THE VERY NEXT DAY* President Trump implements the LIFE SAVING Travel Ban
> 
> 
> There is a lot more in the article you and other snowflakes* COULD *read to educate yourself so you could discuss this topic more intelligently...but we all know you *WON'T* because you prefer to emotion over fact, especially irrational hatred for the President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus timeline shows politicians', media's changing rhetoric on risk of pandemic
> 
> 
> As reporters looked on during a contentious White House briefing on Monday, President Trump stepped aside and played a brief video showing several media figures downplaying the coronavirus in January and February, including some personalities who now argue the president didn't act quickly enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
Click to expand...

Ouch, stop it!  Those are facts and they are getting in the way of my lemmingness to believe what my lying media tells me!


----------



## ColonelAngus

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.



Will you cry whenTrump wins?


----------



## jc456

Dagosa said:


> they hide and distort shit.


and exactly what they do.  hahahahahahaha thanks for playing.


----------



## Mac1958

jc456 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame you for trying to change the subject. What I said was correct.
> 
> 
> 
> change the subject?  dude, you actually lost your nut.  you stated Mock, he addressed Mock.  how did he change the subject on you?  seriously, I guess when one like you loses integrity it really doesn't matter anymore.
Click to expand...

You're a Trumpster.  I don't want integrity with you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dagosa said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m struggling to think of anything he hasn’t lied about. Really, his campaigns are pretty much sizing the crowd then literally telling them what they want to here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because all you do is read your libber media trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s because the liberal media is exactly what media is suppose be. If the media isn’t liberal, they hide and distort shit.
Click to expand...

Says who? Media should report facts and allow the reader/viewer to make their own judgement.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Neil Austen said:


> Trump MURDERED 200,000 Americans.  He doesn't care though.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/trump-coronavirus-woodward-book-1.5717368?__vfz=medium%3Dtray_notification#vf-1603700020212


Trump hasn't murdered anyone.....now Killer Cuomo on the other hand.....


----------



## jc456

Neil Austen said:


> Trump MURDERED 200,000 Americans.  He doesn't care though.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/trump-coronavirus-woodward-book-1.5717368?__vfz=medium%3Dtray_notification#vf-1603700020212


except there's this



			https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvss/coronavirus/Alert-2-New-ICD-code-introduced-for-COVID-19-deaths.pdf


----------



## jc456

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m struggling to think of anything he hasn’t lied about. Really, his campaigns are pretty much sizing the crowd then literally telling them what they want to here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because all you do is read your libber media trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s because the liberal media is exactly what media is suppose be. If the media isn’t liberal, they hide and distort shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says who? Media should report facts and allow the reader/viewer to make their own judgement.
Click to expand...

PERIOD


----------



## jbrownson0831

joaquinmiller said:


> At least Mussolini made the trains run on time.  Trump screwed up the US mail.


Oh brother.....what wonderful wacko spin.


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> You're a Trumpster. I don't want integrity with you.


I'm an American, and you can fk off with the trumpster diving.  you lost all of your integrity son,  shame. once americans actually were honest.  But if you think Abe was honest, you didn't learn history.


----------



## eddiew

Billiejeens said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to leave here  I can't stand it anymore when people who say they're Americans can tolerate this SOB this stupid MF in our WH and make excuses for him  ,,,,Can it be because they're just like him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't usually start drinking before lunch, it's usually early in the afternoon when you pull the bottle out of your desk.  Tough day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KAZ  You're drinking the Kool Aide   trump is an AH and you can't admit it  I have no problem with you being a republican  but some how I believed Republicans were so much better than what they've given us the past 4 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "I have to leave here "
> 
> Can you not find your way out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The great trump DOW is keeping me here...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why you always lying?
Click to expand...

A lie  ? That Trump is a failure ? Still no condemnation of Russian bounties? A draft dodging coward who gives away state secrets Suppressing  info on russian infiltrating our elections??  A failure in protecting America?Yes  this pos is republican through and through


----------



## easyt65

Rye Catcher said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah all Trump had to do was be a straight shooter and no one would have blamed him for the deaths and crashing economy. But it’s in his DNA to lie. How anyone can support this piece of shit is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko:
> 
> 1.  Do you truly believe panicking the nation would hace been the right thing to do?  You yourself just stated doing so would have crashed the economy....
> 
> 2.  Again, where the hell were the Democrats in the House whose job it as to keep an eye on 'what was coming down the road'?
> 
> 3.  Would have declaring how bad the virus was PROJECTED to be have resulted in the Democrats getting on board with doing more to combat the virus, instead of telling people there was nothing to it, to go about their lives...would it have prevented Democrats from opposing the Travel Ban - which they admitted later was the right thing to do...would it have prevented Cuomo from murdering 11,000 elderly NY citizens?
> 
> 4.  Do you REALLY think every President shares the truth with American citizens?
> 
> Before you answer, again, you might want to remember how Clinton lied his ass off to protect his own sexual deviant ass and how Barry lied to Americans to push his liberal agenda....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In re #1 above:
> 
> A leader does not calm the nation by lying, FDR said it best in his first speech to the nation, March 4, 1933:
> 
> *"So, first of all, let me assert my firm belief that the only thing we have to fear is...fear itself — nameless, unreasoning, unjustified terror which paralyzes needed efforts to convert retreat into advance. In every dark hour of our national life a leadership of frankness and of vigor has met with that understanding and support of the people themselves which is essential to victory. And I am convinced that you will again give that support to leadership in these critical days.
> 
> "I am prepared under my constitutional duty to recommend the measures that a stricken Nation in the midst of a stricken world may require. These measures, or such other measures as the Congress may build out of its experience and wisdom, I shall seek, within my constitutional authority, to bring to speedy adoption. But in the event that the Congress shall fail to take one of these two courses, and in the event that the national emergency is still critical, I shall not evade the clear course of duty that will then confront me. I shall ask the Congress for the one remaining instrument to meet the crisis — broad Executive power to wage a war against the emergency, as great as the power that would be given to me if we were in fact invaded by a foreign foe."*
> 
> This is leadership ^^^ real leadership! Something alien to Trump and his press secretaries.
Click to expand...

No, according to Clinton and Barry, leaders only lie to the American people to save their ass or to ram their failed / BS agenda into law.  

Oh, the Democrats heard and took what FDR said to heart - 'The only thing we have to fear is FEAR itself'... and from that moment own the Democrats created and used their political tactic of FEAR-MONGERING, the creation of FEAR and its use to intimidate, manipulate, and get what they want!

So, you are saying BIDEN and his team did not lie about the virus? 

BASED ON THE SAME DECLARATION MADE BY THE WHO DAYS EARLIER, that there was not enough evidence yet to make any definitive conclusions about the virus, (*Jan. 27)* *The Biden campaign, including its top coronavirus adviser Ron Klain, praise China for being “transparent” and “candid."* Speaking to Axios, Klain asserts: "I think what you'd have to say about China is, it's been more transparent and more candid than it has been during past outbreaks, though still there's problems with transparency and candor." Even as he says there were "many" areas in which China hasn't been transparent, Klain asserts that China had helpfully released a "sequence of the virus." Klain goes on to say there isn't "any reason" for anyone to postpone essential travel to anywhere except the Wuhan area. In fact, China reportedly destroyed virus samples rather than release them.

- Not much more evidence is needed that *China OWNS Biden's ass*!  Biden downplayed China's deception and lying to the world, attacked the President for instituting a China Travel ban, called him 'Xenophobic' for attempting to prevent the spread of the virus to the US. 

Evidence proves China knew EXACTLYT what they had on their hands. Instead of immediately stopping International Travel from Wuhan and informing the WHO, China lied its ass off, did their best to cover it up for as long as possible, and intentionally spread the virus to Europe and the US by allowing International Travel from the epicenter of what they had already acknowledged among themselves to be the start of a global pandemic. 

While House Democrats lazer-focused on affecting a partisan coup, they failed to do their job - THEY should have caught this. They did NOT. Biden then did what the WHO Chairman was doing, covering China's ass by attacking Trump for implementing a 'needless', 'Xenophobic' travel ban. 

As he has been his entire political career of more than 40 years, when it mattered most, Joe Biden proved to be, once again, WRONG on every single foreign policy decision he has ever made.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

pknopp said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, there is nothing left to be said on how our POTUS handled the COVID virus, because he did all that could be done, the fact that you think someone else could have done anything different is laughable to put it nicely. The fear mongers such as yourself can’t deal with reality. The disease is going to kill people without a vaccine and even then people are going to die still. You’ve politicized a serious health crisis because you don’t like the fact he’s exposed all the crooks we have in elected office. It’s so amazing how destroying the global economy is more important than exposing the POS’s who don’t give a rats ass about anyone else, but theirselves, keep eating their crap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is one thing another president could have done that Trump didn't. Not lie about it.
Click to expand...

Let’s see the last president that had any credibility capable of opening up his mouth without lying practically every single time was carter.the fact you got to go back forty years to find one that could do that,your on
drugs if you think biden would be any differerent,if anything.he would only be worse at lies,mr globalist would.lol that was the reason the facist lying pig Obama picked him as voted,he knew he was a liar same as him incapable of telling the truth.lol comedy gold. Same with hitlery,only an idiot would say the clintons ever told the truth, comedy gold.lol


----------



## JimBowie1958

SmokeALib said:


> And to think flu season is just around the corner. Ffffffuuuuuucccccckkkkk!!!!
> WTF are we ever gonna do?


*MASKS FOR ETERNITY ! ! ! *


----------



## pknopp

LA RAM FAN said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sense when has a politician ever told the truth,I can’t remember one.lol
> 
> that’s why I am not a trump supporter,I have no problem with you if you don’t vote to have him re-elected,I’m cool with that,what I DO have a problem with is trolls like the op here voting for Biden,a globalist,thinking he will be any better when if anything he will be WORSE the fact he is career politician.
> 
> only an idiot would vote for him thinking things would be better.trump is the first president sense carter who did not start any new wars with other countries,if biden gets in,new wars get expanded in the Mideast.you want a president who will murder women and children as bush and Obama did,then Biden’s your man.lol
Click to expand...


 Trump is still doing the same but I'm glad to see you don't support that. 

 The reasons politicians lie is because we allow it. Not voting for either is a step in the right direction.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Dagosa said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m struggling to think of anything he hasn’t lied about. Really, his campaigns are pretty much sizing the crowd then literally telling them what they want to here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because all you do is read your libber media trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s because the liberal media is exactly what media is suppose be. If the media isn’t liberal, they hide and distort shit.
Click to expand...

Hahahahahahahahahahaha....wait......hahahahahahahahaha!  Too much, great standup material!


----------



## easyt65

eddiew said:


> I have to leave here  I can't stand it anymore when people who say they're Americans can tolerate this SOB this stupid MF in our WH and make excuses for him  ,,,,Can it be because they're just like him?



You are running away because your emotional butt-hurt-based argument on this topic can not stand up to the recorded, published, reported FACTS, many of which have been posted in this thread. 

TTFN, snowflake...


----------



## jbrownson0831

jbrownson0831 said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m struggling to think of anything he hasn’t lied about. Really, his campaigns are pretty much sizing the crowd then literally telling them what they want to here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because all you do is read your libber media trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s because the liberal media is exactly what media is suppose be. If the media isn’t liberal, they hide and distort shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahaha....wait......hahahahahahahahaha!  Too much, great standup material!
Click to expand...

If the media isn't liberal, then they hide shit......hahahahahahahahaha!  Of course, that liberal media NEVER makes anything up along the way right brainless??


----------



## Billiejeens

joaquinmiller said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lying about a contagion is arguably worse than shooting someone on 5th Avenue.  Trump was right - it won't cost him any votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no lie
> Trump didn't make the 5th Ave. comment.
> You are correct in that he will have vastly more votes this year than 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, he lied.  He knew it wasn't the flu.  And of course, he said it.
> 
> "I could stand in the middle of Fifth Avenue and shoot somebody, and I wouldn't lose any voters, OK?" Trump remarked at a campaign stop at Dordt College in Sioux Center, Iowa. "It's, like, incredible."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump: 'I Could ... Shoot Somebody, And I Wouldn't Lose Any Voters'
> 
> 
> The GOP presidential candidate cracked the joke at a campaign stop in Iowa on Saturday. Less than two weeks from the state's caucus, Trump had been remarking on his supporters' loyalty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot cultists have your own reality.
Click to expand...


There was no lie.
Weird how nuance fell out of favor as soon as the stuttering Kenyan left office, yes?

Trump quoted the media regarding 5th Ave.
He even says, in English, - The media says,.....


----------



## pknopp

LA RAM FAN said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, there is nothing left to be said on how our POTUS handled the COVID virus, because he did all that could be done, the fact that you think someone else could have done anything different is laughable to put it nicely. The fear mongers such as yourself can’t deal with reality. The disease is going to kill people without a vaccine and even then people are going to die still. You’ve politicized a serious health crisis because you don’t like the fact he’s exposed all the crooks we have in elected office. It’s so amazing how destroying the global economy is more important than exposing the POS’s who don’t give a rats ass about anyone else, but theirselves, keep eating their crap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is one thing another president could have done that Trump didn't. Not lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s see the last president that had any credibility capable of opening up his mouth without lying practically every single time was carter.the fact you got to go back forty years to find one that could do that,your on
> drugs if you think biden would be any differerent,if anything.he would only be worse at lies,mr globalist would.lol that was the reason the facist lying pig Obama picked him as voted,he knew he was a liar same as him incapable of telling the truth.lol comedy gold. Same with hitlery,only an idiot would say the clintons ever told the truth, comedy gold.lol
Click to expand...


 I'm not voting for Biden and I didn't vote for Hillary. 

 Now can I condemn Trump's lies?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dagosa said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m struggling to think of anything he hasn’t lied about. Really, his campaigns are pretty much sizing the crowd then literally telling them what they want to here.
Click to expand...

Again that describes every president from Reagan to Obama of presidents who could never tell the truth about anything so whats new,Biden sure won’t be the answer.lol


----------



## Billiejeens

eddiew said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to leave here  I can't stand it anymore when people who say they're Americans can tolerate this SOB this stupid MF in our WH and make excuses for him  ,,,,Can it be because they're just like him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't usually start drinking before lunch, it's usually early in the afternoon when you pull the bottle out of your desk.  Tough day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KAZ  You're drinking the Kool Aide   trump is an AH and you can't admit it  I have no problem with you being a republican  but some how I believed Republicans were so much better than what they've given us the past 4 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "I have to leave here "
> 
> Can you not find your way out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The great trump DOW is keeping me here...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why you always lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lie  ? That Trump is a failure ? Still no condemnation of Russian bounties? A draft dodging coward who gives away state secrets Suppressing  info on russian infiltrating our elections??  A failure in protecting America?Yes  this pos is republican through and through
Click to expand...


That you had to leave.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to leave here  I can't stand it anymore when people who say they're Americans can tolerate this SOB this stupid MF in our WH and make excuses for him  ,,,,Can it be because they're just like him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't usually start drinking before lunch, it's usually early in the afternoon when you pull the bottle out of your desk.  Tough day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KAZ  You're drinking the Kool Aide   trump is an AH and you can't admit it  I have no problem with you being a republican  but some how I believed Republicans were so much better than what they've given us the past 4 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "I have to leave here "
> 
> Can you not find your way out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The great trump DOW is keeping me here...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why you always lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lie  ? That Trump is a failure ? Still no condemnation of Russian bounties? A draft dodging coward who gives away state secrets Suppressing  info on russian infiltrating our elections??  A failure in protecting America?Yes  this pos is republican through and through
Click to expand...

Don't forget about the Russians controlling the weather too...and Clinton was a draft dodger right?  And in which part of the military did Obammy serve I forget....


----------



## Meister

Mac1958 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cons don't care.  45 lied about Corona Virus and they do not care.  He lied and over 1*94,000 Americans* died and they simply not care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I trying to find what fairy tale book this is in, or did you just make it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Bob Woodward has a tape which has been played and replayed more times than I care to count.
> 
> 45 FUCKING LIE ABOUT COVID-19.
> 
> But Cons do not care....just think what would have happened if a President HRC has lied about COVID-19...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when Pelosi, Biden, DeBlasio, Ear's downplayed the virus at the beginning, you found that okay?
> But, when Trump downplayed the virus to not cause a panic that was wrong....got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't just lie to the American public.  As PRESIDENT.
> 
> He THEN chose to MOCK Americans who were trying to protect themselves.
> 
> He is a disgrace and a menace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mocked them, huh?
> Every name I had mentioned were top tier public figures, yest YOU ignore them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't blame you for trying to change the subject.   What I said was correct.
Click to expand...

I didn't change the subject, I said, "Mocked them, huh?"
He didn't mock them.
Then I  said you ignored what I said about the democrat officials downplaying the virus.
Completely on subject.....you may not want to answer that, and I fully understand why you wouldn't.


----------



## kaz

pknopp said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
Click to expand...


What are you talking about?  Trump has drastically reduced troops in the ME.   All you're proving yet again is how dishonest you are.

Always lying and attacking Trump for both sides of the same issue is completely dishonest.  You have no business calling ANYONE dishonest


----------



## Nosmo King

Because we should


AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With his own voice! Who "debunked" this story?
> 
> Trump lied to the American people, that includes you. And yet you deny it.
> 
> Thus cults work in poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwk!  Awwwwk!  Libber Polly wanna cracker!  Awwwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well argued.
> 
> You deny facts. Why should your immaturity be rewarded by debate? You cannot be taught, informed or respected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which facts?  You mean like the 2.8% mortality the President has lowered our country down to, after the 8% mass murderer Killer Cuomo and his band of Democrat hit men killed 90,000 people?  We are lower than the global average despite NY and NJ causing more deaths than most countries....we have conducted 90 million tests to lead the globe there too....those facts??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4% of world population yet 25% of coronavirus cases.
> 
> Trump saying he knows the lethality, communicability, and effects on all age groups, yet publically calling the pandemic a "hoax" (a word he uses as projection) and saying it will just 'go away'!  Americans need facts to make decisions. Trump is telling us what to think.
> 
> And you just go along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why WHO said travel restrictions were not required and you Leftards called Trump a racist for putting travel restrictions in place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pandemics are fluid situations. Consistently in a state of flux.
> 
> That's why leadership must keep people truthfully informed. And that's what Trump fails to do.
> 
> Kiss his ass at your own peril. Don't sell lies and tell me it's good for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We should have never locked down
Click to expand...

 have killed even more?


----------



## Mac1958

Meister said:


> He didn't mock them.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## easyt65

If the Wuhan virus is so deadly, so deadly Democrats have forcibly shuttered businesses to 'save human lives'...and Democrat 'now' know the President hid this from the American people......

...why is Nancy Pelosi sneaking off to a hair salon to get a 'rinse and blow'....

...and pissed that Americans know it?


...SPEAKING ABOUT LYING TO THE AMERICAN PEOPLE ABOUT THE SEVERITY OF COVID-19....


----------



## kaz

Dagosa said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m struggling to think of anything he hasn’t lied about. Really, his campaigns are pretty much sizing the crowd then literally telling them what they want to here.
Click to expand...


Another zombie leftist who hates Trump no matter what he does then suddenly cares about "truth" when you have none yourself.   If you always tell people it's raining, you're lying whether it's raining or not


----------



## kaz

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m struggling to think of anything he hasn’t lied about. Really, his campaigns are pretty much sizing the crowd then literally telling them what they want to here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"I’m struggling to think"*
> 
> 
> I can clearly see that as you're voting for someone who died three years ago except no one told him.
Click to expand...


Yes, Joe coughs dust


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Mac1958 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't mock them.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the unbiased sources


----------



## Mac1958

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't mock them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the unbiased sources
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's not Trump in the videos.

Typical.  Incredible.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Rambunctious said:


>


That Twump is sooo mean waah waah


----------



## WTH_Progs?

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.



He didn't lie, he did what a leader in the USA is supposed to do.  What would you have done?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Mac1958 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't mock them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the unbiased sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's not Trump in the videos.
> 
> Typical.  Incredible.
Click to expand...

It is but you have admit he gets pushed into it? Ever listen to the briefings? Listen to his and to BHOs and GW's....not quite the same. Press is very rude at best.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

pknopp said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, there is nothing left to be said on how our POTUS handled the COVID virus, because he did all that could be done, the fact that you think someone else could have done anything different is laughable to put it nicely. The fear mongers such as yourself can’t deal with reality. The disease is going to kill people without a vaccine and even then people are going to die still. You’ve politicized a serious health crisis because you don’t like the fact he’s exposed all the crooks we have in elected office. It’s so amazing how destroying the global economy is more important than exposing the POS’s who don’t give a rats ass about anyone else, but theirselves, keep eating their crap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is one thing another president could have done that Trump didn't. Not lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s see the last president that had any credibility capable of opening up his mouth without lying practically every single time was carter.the fact you got to go back forty years to find one that could do that,your on
> drugs if you think biden would be any differerent,if anything.he would only be worse at lies,mr globalist would.lol that was the reason the facist lying pig Obama picked him as voted,he knew he was a liar same as him incapable of telling the truth.lol comedy gold. Same with hitlery,only an idiot would say the clintons ever told the truth, comedy gold.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not voting for Biden and I didn't vote for Hillary.
> 
> Now can I condemn Trump's lies?
Click to expand...


Sure,I got no problem with that,there are soooooo many trolls like the op,care4all and others here who think globalist biden is the answer and things will get back to normal with him and wanted hitlery elected who would have been five times worse the fact she is a mass murderer,that I did not realise you were different than those trolls. The fact there are sooooooo many of them here trolling kissing Biden’s ass,that he is the next jfk,they are that fucking stupid.its cool to see you are not one of them.

Okay your obviously not a troll,that’s cool.  As I said,I’m not a trump supporter either,I have been critical of lies he has told sense being potus as well but unlike the op,I give him credit where credit is due as well.its called being objective,something her and so many of these trolls on this thread clearly are not.its fucking unreal how stupid they are that they honestly believe mass murderer biden who went along with all the policys of facist pig traiter Obama,will be any different when if anything,will just be worse.

beam me up Scotty,there is no intelligent life forms on this planet.


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't mock them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the unbiased sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's not Trump in the videos.
> 
> Typical.  Incredible.
Click to expand...

like creepy sleepy joe in the video stating his quid pro quo wasn't him.  like that you mean?


----------



## Blues Lifer

The whole thing is a well derp, to me, so far as thread topic.

It's not that I am upset or not upset about Trump downplaying.. and he did downplay. His translation is deaths per.. which he was at least accurate on. C19 has a very low death %, if you take it as is by itself. If you're a fat PoS or have concerning health related problems that go along with C19, yeah, you are less likely to survive. Derp.

Doesn't matter. As a rational human being, we are supposed to understand that any president doesn't want to instill fear and panic in the people. Trump is a confident and optimistic person. He sells things as such, and usually it goes well. If you are taking all your pandemic safety advice from a president, any president, then you are a silly fool that probably doesn't deserve to live.

But for those struggling with this, be clear.

Trump can literally walk up to a cracker, pregnant nun.. strangle her on camera, and I am STILL VOTING FOR HIM INSTEAD OF BIDEN/HARRIS.

why? because they SUCK WORSE... even still... in this hypothetical.


----------



## Billiejeens

Blues Lifer said:


> The whole thing is a well derp, to me, so far as thread topic.
> 
> It's not that I am upset or not upset about Trump downplaying.. and he did downplay. His translation is deaths per.. which he was at least accurate on. C19 has a very low death %, if you take it as is by itself. If you're a fat PoS or have concerning health related problems that go along with C19, yeah, you are less likely to survive. Derp.
> 
> Doesn't matter. As a rational human being, we are supposed to understand that any president doesn't want to instill fear and panic in the people. Trump is a confident and optimistic person. He sells things as such, and usually it goes well. If you are taking all your pandemic safety advice from a president, any president, then you are a silly fool that probably doesn't deserve to live.
> 
> But for those struggling with this, be clear.
> 
> Trump can literally walk up to a cracker, pregnant nun.. strangle her on camera, and I am STILL VOTING FOR HIM INSTEAD OF BIDEN/HARRIS.
> 
> why? because they SUCK WORSE... even still... in this hypothetical.




Yep


----------



## pknopp

kaz said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Trump has drastically reduced troops in the ME.   All you're proving yet again is how dishonest you are.
Click to expand...

 
 No he hasn't. 



> Always lying and attacking Trump for both sides of the same issue is completely dishonest.  You have no business calling ANYONE dishonest


 
 And yet I do.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Blues Lifer said:


> The whole thing is a well derp, to me, so far as thread topic.
> 
> It's not that I am upset or not upset about Trump downplaying.. and he did downplay. His translation is deaths per.. which he was at least accurate on. C19 has a very low death %, if you take it as is by itself. If you're a fat PoS or have concerning health related problems that go along with C19, yeah, you are less likely to survive. Derp.
> 
> Doesn't matter. As a rational human being, we are supposed to understand that any president doesn't want to instill fear and panic in the people. Trump is a confident and optimistic person. He sells things as such, and usually it goes well. If you are taking all your pandemic safety advice from a president, any president, then you are a silly fool that probably doesn't deserve to live.
> 
> But for those struggling with this, be clear.
> 
> Trump can literally walk up to a cracker, pregnant nun.. strangle her on camera, and I am STILL VOTING FOR HIM INSTEAD OF BIDEN/HARRIS.
> 
> why? because they SUCK WORSE... even still... in this hypothetical.


By far


----------



## LA RAM FAN

WTH_Progs? said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't lie, he did what a leader in the USA is supposed to do.  What would you have done?
Click to expand...

This troll will come back and say something retarded like if hillery had been elected,she would have stopped this from happening,we need biden in office,he will put things back to normal and all kinds of retarded shit like that,you can count on it.lol


----------



## jc456

Blues Lifer said:


> It's not that I am upset or not upset about Trump downplaying.. and he did downplay. His translation is deaths per.. which he was at least accurate on. C19 has a very low death %, if you take it as is by itself. If you're a fat PoS or have concerning health related problems that go along with C19, yeah, you are less likely to survive. Derp.


it wouldn't be any different with the flu either.  that's the piece missing.  all of those deaths would have happened with the supposed normal flu.  A virus of any kind will take out an unhealthy victim.


----------



## Meister

Mac1958 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't mock them.
Click to expand...

Lol, He asked reporters to take off the masks because he couldn't understand what they were saying.  That isn't mocking.
I didn't hear Trump mocking anyone, only CNN was saying he was mocking.  Go figure.
Nice try, but your effort does not hold water in the real world.

But, thanks again for not talking about your tribe downplaying the China virus.  That speaks volumes for anyone paying attention.


----------



## jc456

LA RAM FAN said:


> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't lie, he did what a leader in the USA is supposed to do.  What would you have done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This troll will come back and say something retarded like if hillery had been elected,she would have stopped this from happening,we need biden in office,he will put things back to normal and all kinds of retarded shit like that,you can count on it.lol
Click to expand...

that's the kicker here, they think the demofks are GODs!!!!!!!!


----------



## joaquinmiller

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't mock them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the unbiased sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's not Trump in the videos.
> 
> Typical.  Incredible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is but you have admit he gets pushed into it? Ever listen to the briefings? Listen to his and to BHOs and GW's....not quite the same. Press is very rude at best.
Click to expand...


No one said Trump can control himself.   And of course someone else is responsible.


----------



## meaner gene

Blues Lifer said:


> It's not that I am upset or not upset about Trump downplaying.. and he did downplay. His translation is deaths per.. which he was at least accurate on. C19 has a very low death %, if you take it as is by itself.



But you realize that's not what Trump was told.  He was told, and he repeated it to Bob Woodward, that the coronavirus was 5 times as deadly as the worst flu.  And that it effected both the young and the old.  And Trump knew this back in January 2020.


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that I am upset or not upset about Trump downplaying.. and he did downplay. His translation is deaths per.. which he was at least accurate on. C19 has a very low death %, if you take it as is by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you realize that's not what Trump was told.  He was told, and he repeated it to Bob Woodward, that the coronavirus was 5 times as deadly as the worst flu.  And that it effected both the young and the old.  And Trump knew this back in January 2020.
Click to expand...

So what?  Now we know its the same as the flu and shutting everything down was a vast overreaction.


----------



## pknopp

LA RAM FAN said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, there is nothing left to be said on how our POTUS handled the COVID virus, because he did all that could be done, the fact that you think someone else could have done anything different is laughable to put it nicely. The fear mongers such as yourself can’t deal with reality. The disease is going to kill people without a vaccine and even then people are going to die still. You’ve politicized a serious health crisis because you don’t like the fact he’s exposed all the crooks we have in elected office. It’s so amazing how destroying the global economy is more important than exposing the POS’s who don’t give a rats ass about anyone else, but theirselves, keep eating their crap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is one thing another president could have done that Trump didn't. Not lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s see the last president that had any credibility capable of opening up his mouth without lying practically every single time was carter.the fact you got to go back forty years to find one that could do that,your on
> drugs if you think biden would be any differerent,if anything.he would only be worse at lies,mr globalist would.lol that was the reason the facist lying pig Obama picked him as voted,he knew he was a liar same as him incapable of telling the truth.lol comedy gold. Same with hitlery,only an idiot would say the clintons ever told the truth, comedy gold.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not voting for Biden and I didn't vote for Hillary.
> 
> Now can I condemn Trump's lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure,I got no problem with that,there are soooooo many trolls like the op,care4all and others here who think globalist biden is the answer and things will get back to normal with him and wanted hitlery elected who would have been five times worse the fact she is a mass murderer,that I did not realise you were different than those trolls. The fact there are sooooooo many of them here trolling kissing Biden’s ass,that he is the next jfk,they are that fucking stupid.its cool to see you are not one of them.
> 
> Okay your obviously not a troll,that’s cool.  As I said,I’m not a trump supporter either,I have been critical of lies he has told sense being potus as well but unlike the op,I give him credit where credit is due as well.its called being objective,something her and so many of these trolls on this thread clearly are not.its fucking unreal how stupid they are that they honestly believe mass murderer biden who went along with all the policys of facist pig traiter Obama,will be any different when if anything,will just be worse.
> 
> beam me up Scotty,there is no intelligent life forms on this planet.
Click to expand...


 No argument from me. Though I will note it would be nice to have a president that isn't constantly calling people names like a 12 year but no Biden is not going to fix the big problems.


----------



## jbrownson0831

joaquinmiller said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't mock them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the unbiased sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's not Trump in the videos.
> 
> Typical.  Incredible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is but you have admit he gets pushed into it? Ever listen to the briefings? Listen to his and to BHOs and GW's....not quite the same. Press is very rude at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said Trump can control himself.   And of course someone else is responsible.
Click to expand...

Nope, someone else being responsible is the theme song of your idiot party not ours.


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to leave here  I can't stand it anymore when people who say they're Americans can tolerate this SOB this stupid MF in our WH and make excuses for him  ,,,,Can it be because they're just like him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't usually start drinking before lunch, it's usually early in the afternoon when you pull the bottle out of your desk.  Tough day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KAZ  You're drinking the Kool Aide   trump is an AH and you can't admit it  I have no problem with you being a republican  but some how I believed Republicans were so much better than what they've given us the past 4 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "I have to leave here "
> 
> Can you not find your way out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The great trump DOW is keeping me here...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why you always lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lie  ? That Trump is a failure ? Still no condemnation of Russian bounties? A draft dodging coward who gives away state secrets Suppressing  info on russian infiltrating our elections??  A failure in protecting America?Yes  this pos is republican through and through
Click to expand...


You're still stuck on 2018 talking points


----------



## WTF19

eddiew said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
Click to expand...

eddie---you are deranged...if you could only understand what you are typing


----------



## meaner gene

jc456 said:


> it wouldn't be any different with the flu either.  that's the piece missing.  all of those deaths would have happened with the supposed normal flu.  A virus of any kind will take out an unhealthy victim.



Trump repeated that the flu kills 30,000 to 70,000 people a year.  How does that offset the coronavirus killing 200,000 in  half a year.  And that's with an all out effort to control it.  Imagine if we just let it take it's normal course.  We'd be talking about millions dead.


----------



## joaquinmiller

jbrownson0831 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't mock them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the unbiased sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's not Trump in the videos.
> 
> Typical.  Incredible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is but you have admit he gets pushed into it? Ever listen to the briefings? Listen to his and to BHOs and GW's....not quite the same. Press is very rude at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said Trump can control himself.   And of course someone else is responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, someone else being responsible is the theme song of your idiot party not ours.
Click to expand...


Evidence notwithstanding.  You may be unfamiliar with the Finger-Pointer-in-Chief.


----------



## kaz

pknopp said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sense when has a politician ever told the truth,I can’t remember one.lol
> 
> that’s why I am not a trump supporter,I have no problem with you if you don’t vote to have him re-elected,I’m cool with that,what I DO have a problem with is trolls like the op here voting for Biden,a globalist,thinking he will be any better when if anything he will be WORSE the fact he is career politician.
> 
> only an idiot would vote for him thinking things would be better.trump is the first president sense carter who did not start any new wars with other countries,if biden gets in,new wars get expanded in the Mideast.you want a president who will murder women and children as bush and Obama did,then Biden’s your man.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is still doing the same but I'm glad to see you don't support that.
> 
> The reasons politicians lie is because we allow it. Not voting for either is a step in the right direction.
Click to expand...


And that you constantly lie is not a step in the right direction.  When you are always in attack mode on Trump no matter what he does, you advance nothing but your own lying agenda


----------



## eddiew

WHO to believe ?Kaz Billie ?Easy?...or Brennan?
Former CIA Director Labels Trump 'Absolute Abomination' Over Woodward Book Revelations


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m struggling to think of anything he hasn’t lied about. Really, his campaigns are pretty much sizing the crowd then literally telling them what they want to here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another zombie leftist who hates Trump no matter what he does then suddenly cares about "truth" when you have none yourself.   If you always tell people it's raining, you're lying whether it's raining or not
Click to expand...

Kaz  A fish,,and trump rot from the head down


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it wouldn't be any different with the flu either.  that's the piece missing.  all of those deaths would have happened with the supposed normal flu.  A virus of any kind will take out an unhealthy victim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump repeated that the flu kills 30,000 to 70,000 people a year.  How does that offset the coronavirus killing 200,000 in  half a year.  And that's with an all out effort to control it.  Imagine if we just let it take it's normal course.  We'd be talking about millions dead.
Click to expand...

Oh come on.....the flu is estimated and the corona is all over the place with death accounting.  Take away Killer Cuomo and the 6 Dem led states and the total is 100,000 total....too bad we have any Dem governors to skew our stats so badly.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m struggling to think of anything he hasn’t lied about. Really, his campaigns are pretty much sizing the crowd then literally telling them what they want to here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another zombie leftist who hates Trump no matter what he does then suddenly cares about "truth" when you have none yourself.   If you always tell people it's raining, you're lying whether it's raining or not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kaz  A fish,,and trump rot from the head down
Click to expand...

Trump 2020


----------



## meaner gene

Meister said:


> d reporters to take off the masks because he couldn't understand what they were saying.  That isn't mocking.
> I didn't hear Trump mocking anyone, only CNN was saying he was mocking.



This is Trump mocking a handicapped reporter.


----------



## Blues Lifer

jbrownson0831 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that I am upset or not upset about Trump downplaying.. and he did downplay. His translation is deaths per.. which he was at least accurate on. C19 has a very low death %, if you take it as is by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you realize that's not what Trump was told.  He was told, and he repeated it to Bob Woodward, that the coronavirus was 5 times as deadly as the worst flu.  And that it effected both the young and the old.  And Trump knew this back in January 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?  Now we know its the same as the flu and shutting everything down was a vast overreaction.
Click to expand...

Exactly. And we don't know that this was all he was ever told. 

Look, bottom line is we are in September. All the bullshit being thrown out from now until the 3rd is what I call NFL Draft Rumors. It's all gibberish slop crap to try and change some minds about their draft board. There will be more to follow and so on and so forth. 

Give it up, people. Minds are made up. 

You will vote for strong economy, law and order. Or you will vote for shredding America into a 3rd world toilet. 

Do what you will.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> WHO to believe ?Kaz Billie ?Easy?...or Brennan?
> Former CIA Director Labels Trump 'Absolute Abomination' Over Woodward Book Revelations


What?  A former CIA director blasting Trump?  Say it aint so ed, say it aint so!


----------



## jbrownson0831

joaquinmiller said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't mock them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the unbiased sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's not Trump in the videos.
> 
> Typical.  Incredible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is but you have admit he gets pushed into it? Ever listen to the briefings? Listen to his and to BHOs and GW's....not quite the same. Press is very rude at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said Trump can control himself.   And of course someone else is responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, someone else being responsible is the theme song of your idiot party not ours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidence notwithstanding.  You may be unfamiliar with the Finger-Pointer-in-Chief.
Click to expand...

Evidence or just more nonstop whining and man are those grapes sour?


----------



## Meister

meaner gene said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> d reporters to take off the masks because he couldn't understand what they were saying.  That isn't mocking.
> I didn't hear Trump mocking anyone, only CNN was saying he was mocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Trump mocking a handicapped reporter.
Click to expand...

Might want to get on the topic that we are talking about.  just sayin'


----------



## WTF19

Mac1958 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, then he mocked Americans for trying to protect themselves.
> 
> Those are now facts, and the Trumpsters are stuck having to spin and deflect.
> 
> Tough shit.  You enable it, you own it.
> 
> 
> 
> Great comedy act.....the libber parrot standup show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say something that was incorrect, Trumpster?
Click to expand...

most of the time...you should try to take your mind back...oh, its to late---another commie brain washed---just saying


----------



## kaz

pknopp said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Trump has drastically reduced troops in the ME.   All you're proving yet again is how dishonest you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he hasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always lying and attacking Trump for both sides of the same issue is completely dishonest.  You have no business calling ANYONE dishonest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet I do.
Click to expand...


Yes, because you're dishonest.

And that you don't know Trump is reducing troops in the ME is again how dishonest you are, you don't even care what's true.  You just bang the drum all day, get Trump, get Trump, get Trump no matter what he does.  Even when he does what you want, like reduce ME troops


----------



## jbrownson0831

Blues Lifer said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that I am upset or not upset about Trump downplaying.. and he did downplay. His translation is deaths per.. which he was at least accurate on. C19 has a very low death %, if you take it as is by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you realize that's not what Trump was told.  He was told, and he repeated it to Bob Woodward, that the coronavirus was 5 times as deadly as the worst flu.  And that it effected both the young and the old.  And Trump knew this back in January 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?  Now we know its the same as the flu and shutting everything down was a vast overreaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. And we don't know that this was all he was ever told.
> 
> Look, bottom line is we are in September. All the bullshit being thrown out from now until the 3rd is what I call NFL Draft Rumors. It's all gibberish slop crap to try and change some minds about their draft board. There will be more to follow and so on and so forth.
> 
> Give it up, people. Minds are made up.
> 
> You will vote for strong economy, law and order. Or you will vote for shredding America into a 3rd world toilet.
> 
> Do what you will.
Click to expand...

Half these whiny wackos wont even vote for Biden he is horrible.


----------



## meaner gene

jbrownson0831 said:


> Oh come on.....the flu is estimated and the corona is all over the place with death accounting.  Take away Killer Cuomo and the 6 Dem led states and the total is 100,000 total....too bad we have any Dem governors to skew our stats so badly.



Taking your numbers (half the published values) it still puts the coronavirus as the 3rd biggest cause of death in the USA, behind heart disease and cancer.

3rd biggest cause of death.  Think about it.


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m struggling to think of anything he hasn’t lied about. Really, his campaigns are pretty much sizing the crowd then literally telling them what they want to here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another zombie leftist who hates Trump no matter what he does then suddenly cares about "truth" when you have none yourself.   If you always tell people it's raining, you're lying whether it's raining or not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kaz  A fish,,and trump rot from the head down
Click to expand...


eddiew lies no matter what Trump does


----------



## jc456

Meister said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't mock them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, He asked reporters to take off the masks because he couldn't understand what they were saying.  That isn't mocking.
> I didn't hear Trump mocking anyone, only CNN was saying he was mocking.  Go figure.
> Nice try, but your effort does not hold water in the real world.
> 
> But, thanks again for not talking about your tribe downplaying the China virus.  That speaks volumes for anyone paying attention.
Click to expand...

BTW, not one demofk in here has stated why glasses fog up when wearing both glasses and a mask.  Hilarious.  they know the truth with their silence.


----------



## kaz

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m struggling to think of anything he hasn’t lied about. Really, his campaigns are pretty much sizing the crowd then literally telling them what they want to here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another zombie leftist who hates Trump no matter what he does then suddenly cares about "truth" when you have none yourself.   If you always tell people it's raining, you're lying whether it's raining or not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kaz  A fish,,and trump rot from the head down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump 2020
Click to expand...


Trump 2024 too!


----------



## meaner gene

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Trump 2020



Don't you mean Trump 20,200  - the number of dead Americans by election day.


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on.....the flu is estimated and the corona is all over the place with death accounting.  Take away Killer Cuomo and the 6 Dem led states and the total is 100,000 total....too bad we have any Dem governors to skew our stats so badly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking your numbers (half the published values) it still puts the coronavirus as the 3rd biggest cause of death in the USA, behind heart disease and cancer.
> 
> 3rd biggest cause of death.  Think about it.
Click to expand...

And 56th on the global list of daily deaths....but if we knew the REAL number killed by corona, truly killed by the virus and not a bus hitting them or a piano falling on their heads....think it would be much much less.


----------



## Blues Lifer

jbrownson0831 said:


> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that I am upset or not upset about Trump downplaying.. and he did downplay. His translation is deaths per.. which he was at least accurate on. C19 has a very low death %, if you take it as is by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you realize that's not what Trump was told.  He was told, and he repeated it to Bob Woodward, that the coronavirus was 5 times as deadly as the worst flu.  And that it effected both the young and the old.  And Trump knew this back in January 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?  Now we know its the same as the flu and shutting everything down was a vast overreaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. And we don't know that this was all he was ever told.
> 
> Look, bottom line is we are in September. All the bullshit being thrown out from now until the 3rd is what I call NFL Draft Rumors. It's all gibberish slop crap to try and change some minds about their draft board. There will be more to follow and so on and so forth.
> 
> Give it up, people. Minds are made up.
> 
> You will vote for strong economy, law and order. Or you will vote for shredding America into a 3rd world toilet.
> 
> Do what you will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Half these whiny wackos wont even vote for Biden he is horrible.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I bet half of the lazy no-vote chumps are not even serious. They just be like bored trolls wantin attentions  and shit, yo.


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you mean Trump 20,200  - the number of dead Americans by election day.
Click to expand...

What, do they live in NY or NJ??


----------



## eddiew

Blues Lifer said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that I am upset or not upset about Trump downplaying.. and he did downplay. His translation is deaths per.. which he was at least accurate on. C19 has a very low death %, if you take it as is by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you realize that's not what Trump was told.  He was told, and he repeated it to Bob Woodward, that the coronavirus was 5 times as deadly as the worst flu.  And that it effected both the young and the old.  And Trump knew this back in January 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?  Now we know its the same as the flu and shutting everything down was a vast overreaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. And we don't know that this was all he was ever told.
> 
> Look, bottom line is we are in September. All the bullshit being thrown out from now until the 3rd is what I call NFL Draft Rumors. It's all gibberish slop crap to try and change some minds about their draft board. There will be more to follow and so on and so forth.
> 
> Give it up, people. Minds are made up.
> 
> You will vote for strong economy, law and order. Or you will vote for shredding America into a 3rd world toilet.
> 
> Do what you will.
Click to expand...

I'm voting for a president with a heart NOT a zombie pos who doesn't know how to protect our country ,,who is in bed with our enemy Putin who has something on trump One who doesn't believe in white privilege


----------



## pknopp

kaz said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Trump has drastically reduced troops in the ME.   All you're proving yet again is how dishonest you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he hasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always lying and attacking Trump for both sides of the same issue is completely dishonest.  You have no business calling ANYONE dishonest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, because you're dishonest.
> 
> And that you don't know Trump is reducing troops in the ME is again how dishonest you are, you don't even care what's true.  You just bang the drum all day, get Trump, get Trump, get Trump no matter what he does.  Even when he does what you want, like reduce ME troops
Click to expand...


 If he was you would have provided verification. His words do not constitute verification.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that I am upset or not upset about Trump downplaying.. and he did downplay. His translation is deaths per.. which he was at least accurate on. C19 has a very low death %, if you take it as is by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you realize that's not what Trump was told.  He was told, and he repeated it to Bob Woodward, that the coronavirus was 5 times as deadly as the worst flu.  And that it effected both the young and the old.  And Trump knew this back in January 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?  Now we know its the same as the flu and shutting everything down was a vast overreaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. And we don't know that this was all he was ever told.
> 
> Look, bottom line is we are in September. All the bullshit being thrown out from now until the 3rd is what I call NFL Draft Rumors. It's all gibberish slop crap to try and change some minds about their draft board. There will be more to follow and so on and so forth.
> 
> Give it up, people. Minds are made up.
> 
> You will vote for strong economy, law and order. Or you will vote for shredding America into a 3rd world toilet.
> 
> Do what you will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm voting for a president with a heart NOT a zombie pos who doesn't know how to protect our country ,,who is in bed with our enemy Putin who has something on trump One who doesn't believe in white privilege
Click to expand...

What you are voting for is a wacko commie libchik in the Oval Office....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Blues Lifer said:


> The whole thing is a well derp, to me, so far as thread topic.
> 
> It's not that I am upset or not upset about Trump downplaying.. and he did downplay. His translation is deaths per.. which he was at least accurate on. C19 has a very low death %, if you take it as is by itself. If you're a fat PoS or have concerning health related problems that go along with C19, yeah, you are less likely to survive. Derp.
> 
> Doesn't matter. As a rational human being, we are supposed to understand that any president doesn't want to instill fear and panic in the people. Trump is a confident and optimistic person. He sells things as such, and usually it goes well. If you are taking all your pandemic safety advice from a president, any president, then you are a silly fool that probably doesn't deserve to live.
> 
> But for those struggling with this, be clear.
> 
> Trump can literally walk up to a cracker, pregnant nun.. strangle her on camera, and I am STILL VOTING FOR HIM INSTEAD OF BIDEN/HARRIS.
> 
> why? because they SUCK WORSE... even still... in this hypothetical.


That’s what I keep saying,I never wanted trump in office,I wanted Ron Paul even though he would not last in office very long,they would have taken him out same as they did jfk the fact he has many of the same policys he had.But I am grateful he got elected and do not regret voting for him the fact the alternative was a mass murderer that does not believe in the constitution.thefact is she would have been five times worse and so would biden.all you got to do is do your ho,eWorld and it’s so obvious to even a thinking child,it’s the dems trying to destroy America and fulfill Bill Gates agenda to depopulate the world by ruining the livlihoods of people around the globe.


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on.....the flu is estimated and the corona is all over the place with death accounting.  Take away Killer Cuomo and the 6 Dem led states and the total is 100,000 total....too bad we have any Dem governors to skew our stats so badly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking your numbers (half the published values) it still puts the coronavirus as the 3rd biggest cause of death in the USA, behind heart disease and cancer.
> 
> 3rd biggest cause of death.  Think about it.
Click to expand...

except it isn't.  and the CDC says so.  see post number 977.  The link is there.


----------



## eddiew

eddiew said:


> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that I am upset or not upset about Trump downplaying.. and he did downplay. His translation is deaths per.. which he was at least accurate on. C19 has a very low death %, if you take it as is by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you realize that's not what Trump was told.  He was told, and he repeated it to Bob Woodward, that the coronavirus was 5 times as deadly as the worst flu.  And that it effected both the young and the old.  And Trump knew this back in January 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?  Now we know its the same as the flu and shutting everything down was a vast overreaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. And we don't know that this was all he was ever told.
> 
> Look, bottom line is we are in September. All the bullshit being thrown out from now until the 3rd is what I call NFL Draft Rumors. It's all gibberish slop crap to try and change some minds about their draft board. There will be more to follow and so on and so forth.
> 
> Give it up, people. Minds are made up.
> 
> You will vote for strong economy, law and order. Or you will vote for shredding America into a 3rd world toilet.
> 
> Do what you will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm voting for a president with a heart NOT a zombie pos who doesn't know how to protect our country ,,who is in bed with our enemy Putin who has something on trump One who doesn't believe in white privilege
Click to expand...

O'Brian warned Trump of virus on Jan 28th.... NSA told the pos, biggest national security threat you'll have


----------



## joaquinmiller

jbrownson0831 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't mock them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the unbiased sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's not Trump in the videos.
> 
> Typical.  Incredible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is but you have admit he gets pushed into it? Ever listen to the briefings? Listen to his and to BHOs and GW's....not quite the same. Press is very rude at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said Trump can control himself.   And of course someone else is responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, someone else being responsible is the theme song of your idiot party not ours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidence notwithstanding.  You may be unfamiliar with the Finger-Pointer-in-Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidence or just more nonstop whining and man are those grapes sour?
Click to expand...



Trump says he always downplays the virus, while Kayleigh McEnany offers the official White House response:  "The president never downplayed the virus," - McEnany.

This is Trump's America.

You're just saying stupid stuff.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that I am upset or not upset about Trump downplaying.. and he did downplay. His translation is deaths per.. which he was at least accurate on. C19 has a very low death %, if you take it as is by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you realize that's not what Trump was told.  He was told, and he repeated it to Bob Woodward, that the coronavirus was 5 times as deadly as the worst flu.  And that it effected both the young and the old.  And Trump knew this back in January 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?  Now we know its the same as the flu and shutting everything down was a vast overreaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. And we don't know that this was all he was ever told.
> 
> Look, bottom line is we are in September. All the bullshit being thrown out from now until the 3rd is what I call NFL Draft Rumors. It's all gibberish slop crap to try and change some minds about their draft board. There will be more to follow and so on and so forth.
> 
> Give it up, people. Minds are made up.
> 
> You will vote for strong economy, law and order. Or you will vote for shredding America into a 3rd world toilet.
> 
> Do what you will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm voting for a president with a heart NOT a zombie pos who doesn't know how to protect our country ,,who is in bed with our enemy Putin who has something on trump One who doesn't believe in white privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O'Brian warned Trump of virus on Jan 28th.... NSA told the pos, biggest national security threat you'll have
Click to expand...

Oh geez please flip that record over and play the other side for a while.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that I am upset or not upset about Trump downplaying.. and he did downplay. His translation is deaths per.. which he was at least accurate on. C19 has a very low death %, if you take it as is by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you realize that's not what Trump was told.  He was told, and he repeated it to Bob Woodward, that the coronavirus was 5 times as deadly as the worst flu.  And that it effected both the young and the old.  And Trump knew this back in January 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?  Now we know its the same as the flu and shutting everything down was a vast overreaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. And we don't know that this was all he was ever told.
> 
> Look, bottom line is we are in September. All the bullshit being thrown out from now until the 3rd is what I call NFL Draft Rumors. It's all gibberish slop crap to try and change some minds about their draft board. There will be more to follow and so on and so forth.
> 
> Give it up, people. Minds are made up.
> 
> You will vote for strong economy, law and order. Or you will vote for shredding America into a 3rd world toilet.
> 
> Do what you will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm voting for a president with a heart NOT a zombie pos who doesn't know how to protect our country ,,who is in bed with our enemy Putin who has something on trump One who doesn't believe in white privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you are voting for is a wacko commie libchik in the Oval Office....
Click to expand...

Stands up and gives standing ovation,that’s comical these stupid idiots think biden has a heart,nobody with a heart would go along with the mass murders hobomination committed while in office.jesus christ.


----------



## Blues Lifer

eddiew said:


> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that I am upset or not upset about Trump downplaying.. and he did downplay. His translation is deaths per.. which he was at least accurate on. C19 has a very low death %, if you take it as is by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you realize that's not what Trump was told.  He was told, and he repeated it to Bob Woodward, that the coronavirus was 5 times as deadly as the worst flu.  And that it effected both the young and the old.  And Trump knew this back in January 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?  Now we know its the same as the flu and shutting everything down was a vast overreaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. And we don't know that this was all he was ever told.
> 
> Look, bottom line is we are in September. All the bullshit being thrown out from now until the 3rd is what I call NFL Draft Rumors. It's all gibberish slop crap to try and change some minds about their draft board. There will be more to follow and so on and so forth.
> 
> Give it up, people. Minds are made up.
> 
> You will vote for strong economy, law and order. Or you will vote for shredding America into a 3rd world toilet.
> 
> Do what you will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm voting for a president with a heart NOT a zombie pos who doesn't know how to protect our country ,,who is in bed with our enemy Putin who has something on trump One who doesn't believe in white privilege
Click to expand...


----------



## jbrownson0831

joaquinmiller said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't mock them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the unbiased sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's not Trump in the videos.
> 
> Typical.  Incredible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is but you have admit he gets pushed into it? Ever listen to the briefings? Listen to his and to BHOs and GW's....not quite the same. Press is very rude at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said Trump can control himself.   And of course someone else is responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, someone else being responsible is the theme song of your idiot party not ours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidence notwithstanding.  You may be unfamiliar with the Finger-Pointer-in-Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidence or just more nonstop whining and man are those grapes sour?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump says he always downplays the virus, while Kayleigh McEnany offers the official White House response:  "The president never downplayed the virus," - McEnany.
> 
> This is Trump's America.
> 
> You're just saying stupid stuff.
Click to expand...

So what?  You nitwits have no ability to think for yourselves and simply parrot and squawk your talking points all the day long.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Blues Lifer said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that I am upset or not upset about Trump downplaying.. and he did downplay. His translation is deaths per.. which he was at least accurate on. C19 has a very low death %, if you take it as is by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you realize that's not what Trump was told.  He was told, and he repeated it to Bob Woodward, that the coronavirus was 5 times as deadly as the worst flu.  And that it effected both the young and the old.  And Trump knew this back in January 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?  Now we know its the same as the flu and shutting everything down was a vast overreaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. And we don't know that this was all he was ever told.
> 
> Look, bottom line is we are in September. All the bullshit being thrown out from now until the 3rd is what I call NFL Draft Rumors. It's all gibberish slop crap to try and change some minds about their draft board. There will be more to follow and so on and so forth.
> 
> Give it up, people. Minds are made up.
> 
> You will vote for strong economy, law and order. Or you will vote for shredding America into a 3rd world toilet.
> 
> Do what you will.
Click to expand...


"You will vote for strong economy, law and order. Or you will vote for shredding America into a 3rd world toilet."

Which do you think is which?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

joaquinmiller said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't mock them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the unbiased sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's not Trump in the videos.
> 
> Typical.  Incredible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is but you have admit he gets pushed into it? Ever listen to the briefings? Listen to his and to BHOs and GW's....not quite the same. Press is very rude at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said Trump can control himself.   And of course someone else is responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, someone else being responsible is the theme song of your idiot party not ours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidence notwithstanding.  You may be unfamiliar with the Finger-Pointer-in-Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidence or just more nonstop whining and man are those grapes sour?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump says he always downplays the virus, while Kayleigh McEnany offers the official White House response:  "The president never downplayed the virus," - McEnany.
> 
> This is Trump's America.
> 
> You're just saying stupid stuff.
Click to expand...

Kinda like the stupid stuff the dem supporters here as the op say that mass murderer biden will get things back to normal and that he has a heart.Kinda like that stupid stuff.hee hee.


----------



## bendog

CowboyTed said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump could definitely win.  Not a good reflection on the country or the Democratic Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it would be a sad reflection on the path America has gone down. The Election is for sale and it is the best democracy money can buy...
> 
> Biden is a fine candidate with a very able partner in Harris.. He has tons of experience and has a strong non partisan record. Harder to get a more centerist candidate in these times with this experience. Truth is Biden will appoint a team of actual professionals dedicated to public servants. At that point he could clear off and play golf for the whole first term and he would be better than Trump.
> 
> The truth is the GOP attack machine can make the Pope look like a pimp and Jesus as a communist.... It is what they do... It is relentless and has no boundaries on decency or honesty. Look at the way they talk about Obama. Hillary Clinton was the most popular national politician in America when she left office in 2013 with 65% approval. She was the most hated woman in America 3 years later while not in office.
> 
> Look at the comments on US dead soldiers or the tapes from woodward... They have no shame. They will perfectly accept being lied to rather than face the truth.
Click to expand...

Yah, but it doesn't have anything to do with biden.  In feb or march, the nominee was probably more likely to be Bernie or Mayor Pete, who are probably left and right of Biden.  The Trumpanzees willingness, even desire, to eat Trump's obvious lies is not really political in terms of issues.  And they had to know it was lies because of what they could see in Italy Spain SK.  It was the same virus that reacted differently depending on what a society did in response.  Trump took and is taking the worst possible path.

He didn't want to tell the boaters in the Ozarks or the bikers in Sturgis what they didn't want to hear.  He didn't want them to panic and change behaviors.  And 100K have died already because of Trump

Deep state lies?  Those aren't the danger.


----------



## jbrownson0831

joaquinmiller said:


> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that I am upset or not upset about Trump downplaying.. and he did downplay. His translation is deaths per.. which he was at least accurate on. C19 has a very low death %, if you take it as is by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you realize that's not what Trump was told.  He was told, and he repeated it to Bob Woodward, that the coronavirus was 5 times as deadly as the worst flu.  And that it effected both the young and the old.  And Trump knew this back in January 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?  Now we know its the same as the flu and shutting everything down was a vast overreaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. And we don't know that this was all he was ever told.
> 
> Look, bottom line is we are in September. All the bullshit being thrown out from now until the 3rd is what I call NFL Draft Rumors. It's all gibberish slop crap to try and change some minds about their draft board. There will be more to follow and so on and so forth.
> 
> Give it up, people. Minds are made up.
> 
> You will vote for strong economy, law and order. Or you will vote for shredding America into a 3rd world toilet.
> 
> Do what you will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You will vote for strong economy, law and order. Or you will vote for shredding America into a 3rd world toilet."
> 
> Which do you think is which?
Click to expand...

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha please........


----------



## jbrownson0831

bendog said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump could definitely win.  Not a good reflection on the country or the Democratic Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it would be a sad reflection on the path America has gone down. The Election is for sale and it is the best democracy money can buy...
> 
> Biden is a fine candidate with a very able partner in Harris.. He has tons of experience and has a strong non partisan record. Harder to get a more centerist candidate in these times with this experience. Truth is Biden will appoint a team of actual professionals dedicated to public servants. At that point he could clear off and play golf for the whole first term and he would be better than Trump.
> 
> The truth is the GOP attack machine can make the Pope look like a pimp and Jesus as a communist.... It is what they do... It is relentless and has no boundaries on decency or honesty. Look at the way they talk about Obama. Hillary Clinton was the most popular national politician in America when she left office in 2013 with 65% approval. She was the most hated woman in America 3 years later while not in office.
> 
> Look at the comments on US dead soldiers or the tapes from woodward... They have no shame. They will perfectly accept being lied to rather than face the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah, but it doesn't have anything to do with biden.  In feb or march, the nominee was probably more likely to be Bernie or Mayor Pete, who are probably left and right of Biden.  The Trumpanzees willingness, even desire, to eat Trump's obvious lies is not really political in terms of issues.  And they had to know it was lies because of what they could see in Italy Spain SK.  It was the same virus that reacted differently depending on what a society did in response.  Trump took and is taking the worst possible path.
> 
> He didn't want to tell the boaters in the Ozarks or the bikers in Sturgis what they didn't want to hear.  He didn't want them to panic and change behaviors.  And 100K have died already because of Trump
> 
> Deep state lies?  Those aren't the danger.
Click to expand...

And 90k died because of Dem governors in sanctuary states...lets see, 90k in 6 states, 100k in the other 44.....


----------



## bendog

joaquinmiller said:


> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that I am upset or not upset about Trump downplaying.. and he did downplay. His translation is deaths per.. which he was at least accurate on. C19 has a very low death %, if you take it as is by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you realize that's not what Trump was told.  He was told, and he repeated it to Bob Woodward, that the coronavirus was 5 times as deadly as the worst flu.  And that it effected both the young and the old.  And Trump knew this back in January 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?  Now we know its the same as the flu and shutting everything down was a vast overreaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. And we don't know that this was all he was ever told.
> 
> Look, bottom line is we are in September. All the bullshit being thrown out from now until the 3rd is what I call NFL Draft Rumors. It's all gibberish slop crap to try and change some minds about their draft board. There will be more to follow and so on and so forth.
> 
> Give it up, people. Minds are made up.
> 
> You will vote for strong economy, law and order. Or you will vote for shredding America into a 3rd world toilet.
> 
> Do what you will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You will vote for strong economy, law and order. Or you will vote for shredding America into a 3rd world toilet."
> 
> Which do you think is which?
Click to expand...

Trump's made America a third world Healthcare state.  We didn't have these riots with Obama., and he was the pits.


----------



## bendog

jbrownson0831 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump could definitely win.  Not a good reflection on the country or the Democratic Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it would be a sad reflection on the path America has gone down. The Election is for sale and it is the best democracy money can buy...
> 
> Biden is a fine candidate with a very able partner in Harris.. He has tons of experience and has a strong non partisan record. Harder to get a more centerist candidate in these times with this experience. Truth is Biden will appoint a team of actual professionals dedicated to public servants. At that point he could clear off and play golf for the whole first term and he would be better than Trump.
> 
> The truth is the GOP attack machine can make the Pope look like a pimp and Jesus as a communist.... It is what they do... It is relentless and has no boundaries on decency or honesty. Look at the way they talk about Obama. Hillary Clinton was the most popular national politician in America when she left office in 2013 with 65% approval. She was the most hated woman in America 3 years later while not in office.
> 
> Look at the comments on US dead soldiers or the tapes from woodward... They have no shame. They will perfectly accept being lied to rather than face the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah, but it doesn't have anything to do with biden.  In feb or march, the nominee was probably more likely to be Bernie or Mayor Pete, who are probably left and right of Biden.  The Trumpanzees willingness, even desire, to eat Trump's obvious lies is not really political in terms of issues.  And they had to know it was lies because of what they could see in Italy Spain SK.  It was the same virus that reacted differently depending on what a society did in response.  Trump took and is taking the worst possible path.
> 
> He didn't want to tell the boaters in the Ozarks or the bikers in Sturgis what they didn't want to hear.  He didn't want them to panic and change behaviors.  And 100K have died already because of Trump
> 
> Deep state lies?  Those aren't the danger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And 90k died because of Dem governors in sanctuary states...lets see, 90k in 6 states, 100k in the other 44.....
Click to expand...

Sanctuary cities cause the spread?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

joaquinmiller said:


> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that I am upset or not upset about Trump downplaying.. and he did downplay. His translation is deaths per.. which he was at least accurate on. C19 has a very low death %, if you take it as is by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you realize that's not what Trump was told.  He was told, and he repeated it to Bob Woodward, that the coronavirus was 5 times as deadly as the worst flu.  And that it effected both the young and the old.  And Trump knew this back in January 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?  Now we know its the same as the flu and shutting everything down was a vast overreaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. And we don't know that this was all he was ever told.
> 
> Look, bottom line is we are in September. All the bullshit being thrown out from now until the 3rd is what I call NFL Draft Rumors. It's all gibberish slop crap to try and change some minds about their draft board. There will be more to follow and so on and so forth.
> 
> Give it up, people. Minds are made up.
> 
> You will vote for strong economy, law and order. Or you will vote for shredding America into a 3rd world toilet.
> 
> Do what you will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You will vote for strong economy, law and order. Or you will vote for shredding America into a 3rd world toilet."
> 
> Which do you think is which?
Click to expand...

Well considering we have become a third world toilet thanks to the dems destroying the economy and kissing mass murderer Bill Gates ass and also kissed mass murderer obamas ass,the obvious answer to to that to any thinking objective person  is that describes what you get if biden is in office.lol


----------



## Blues Lifer

joaquinmiller said:


> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that I am upset or not upset about Trump downplaying.. and he did downplay. His translation is deaths per.. which he was at least accurate on. C19 has a very low death %, if you take it as is by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you realize that's not what Trump was told.  He was told, and he repeated it to Bob Woodward, that the coronavirus was 5 times as deadly as the worst flu.  And that it effected both the young and the old.  And Trump knew this back in January 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?  Now we know its the same as the flu and shutting everything down was a vast overreaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. And we don't know that this was all he was ever told.
> 
> Look, bottom line is we are in September. All the bullshit being thrown out from now until the 3rd is what I call NFL Draft Rumors. It's all gibberish slop crap to try and change some minds about their draft board. There will be more to follow and so on and so forth.
> 
> Give it up, people. Minds are made up.
> 
> You will vote for strong economy, law and order. Or you will vote for shredding America into a 3rd world toilet.
> 
> Do what you will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You will vote for strong economy, law and order. Or you will vote for shredding America into a 3rd world toilet."
> 
> Which do you think is which?
Click to expand...

If you have to ask, then you are not ready for adult conversations, honey. Ask your nearby parent or teacher to remove your laptop/ipad/etc. and hand you a rattle.


----------



## Mac1958

WTF19 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, then he mocked Americans for trying to protect themselves.
> 
> Those are now facts, and the Trumpsters are stuck having to spin and deflect.
> 
> Tough shit.  You enable it, you own it.
> 
> 
> 
> Great comedy act.....the libber parrot standup show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say something that was incorrect, Trumpster?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> most of the time...you should try to take your mind back...oh, its to late---another commie brain washed---just saying
Click to expand...

"Commie".

Okay, Archie Bunker.


----------



## jbrownson0831

bendog said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that I am upset or not upset about Trump downplaying.. and he did downplay. His translation is deaths per.. which he was at least accurate on. C19 has a very low death %, if you take it as is by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you realize that's not what Trump was told.  He was told, and he repeated it to Bob Woodward, that the coronavirus was 5 times as deadly as the worst flu.  And that it effected both the young and the old.  And Trump knew this back in January 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?  Now we know its the same as the flu and shutting everything down was a vast overreaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. And we don't know that this was all he was ever told.
> 
> Look, bottom line is we are in September. All the bullshit being thrown out from now until the 3rd is what I call NFL Draft Rumors. It's all gibberish slop crap to try and change some minds about their draft board. There will be more to follow and so on and so forth.
> 
> Give it up, people. Minds are made up.
> 
> You will vote for strong economy, law and order. Or you will vote for shredding America into a 3rd world toilet.
> 
> Do what you will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You will vote for strong economy, law and order. Or you will vote for shredding America into a 3rd world toilet."
> 
> Which do you think is which?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's made America a third world Healthcare state.  We didn't have these riots with Obama., and he was the pits.
Click to expand...

My goodness what an idiot you are.  First, there was a little incident in 2014 near St Louis where a giant thug tried to murder a police officer.  Remember the fake Hands Up, Don't Shoot that you morons still parrot.  8 years of that idiot and his apologist and racist and pandering policies give us the opposite in Trump.  As for healthcare, get a job and buy your own lazy dreg.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bendog said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that I am upset or not upset about Trump downplaying.. and he did downplay. His translation is deaths per.. which he was at least accurate on. C19 has a very low death %, if you take it as is by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you realize that's not what Trump was told.  He was told, and he repeated it to Bob Woodward, that the coronavirus was 5 times as deadly as the worst flu.  And that it effected both the young and the old.  And Trump knew this back in January 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?  Now we know its the same as the flu and shutting everything down was a vast overreaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. And we don't know that this was all he was ever told.
> 
> Look, bottom line is we are in September. All the bullshit being thrown out from now until the 3rd is what I call NFL Draft Rumors. It's all gibberish slop crap to try and change some minds about their draft board. There will be more to follow and so on and so forth.
> 
> Give it up, people. Minds are made up.
> 
> You will vote for strong economy, law and order. Or you will vote for shredding America into a 3rd world toilet.
> 
> Do what you will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You will vote for strong economy, law and order. Or you will vote for shredding America into a 3rd world toilet."
> 
> Which do you think is which?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's made America a third world Healthcare state.  We didn't have these riots with Obama., and he was the pits.
Click to expand...

No the dems have,we did not have that with obomination because he gave the corrupt dems what they wanted,expanding wars in the Mideast,a trashed economy and did not go around talking about drawing the swamp pissing off the elite so they did not try and get Obama out of office by a fake russiagate crisis and when that failed,a fake impeachment and when that failed as well,creating a fake virus hoax to scare the world over to blame it all on trump to get him out of office so of course that never happened under Obama,he gave the corrupt dem party what they wanted charlie.


----------



## Agit8r

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
Click to expand...


There is audio of it in the op link. He says "I still like to downplay it"

Now the US has more covid deaths than any country on earth. We have a higher per-capita death toll than Italy!

Anyone who still believes it is a hoax lacks all autonomy. There is no reason not to club these deniers down when they try to come into grocery stores without masks. They lack autonomy. They are not human. They are readily identifiable. There is no moral hazard. Removing them from circulation will save lives in the long run.


----------



## Rambunctious

I can post dozens of videos showing Biden Coumo Pelosi and other dems downplaying the virus...when they were asked why they did that... each one said just what Trump said....did not want to panic society...so this is yet another false scandal....*don't you have any reasons for us to vote FOR Biden and not just against Trump?......*


----------



## BS Filter

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


God bless America and President Trump.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that I am upset or not upset about Trump downplaying.. and he did downplay. His translation is deaths per.. which he was at least accurate on. C19 has a very low death %, if you take it as is by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you realize that's not what Trump was told.  He was told, and he repeated it to Bob Woodward, that the coronavirus was 5 times as deadly as the worst flu.  And that it effected both the young and the old.  And Trump knew this back in January 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?  Now we know its the same as the flu and shutting everything down was a vast overreaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. And we don't know that this was all he was ever told.
> 
> Look, bottom line is we are in September. All the bullshit being thrown out from now until the 3rd is what I call NFL Draft Rumors. It's all gibberish slop crap to try and change some minds about their draft board. There will be more to follow and so on and so forth.
> 
> Give it up, people. Minds are made up.
> 
> You will vote for strong economy, law and order. Or you will vote for shredding America into a 3rd world toilet.
> 
> Do what you will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You will vote for strong economy, law and order. Or you will vote for shredding America into a 3rd world toilet."
> 
> Which do you think is which?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's made America a third world Healthcare state.  We didn't have these riots with Obama., and he was the pits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the dems have,we did not have that with obomination because he gave the corrupt dems what they wanted,expanding wars in the Mideast,a trashed economy and did not go around talking about drawing the swamp pissing off the elite so they did not try and get Obama out of office by a fake russiagate crisis and when that failed,a fake impeachment and when that failed as well,creating a fake virus hoax to scare the world over to blame it all on trump to get him out of office so of course that never happened under Obama,he gave the corrupt dem party what they wanted charlie.
Click to expand...

My how soon they forget don’t  they?  As I just said,he forgets as well he was so corrupt and a mass murderer that giving the dem war party wars in the Mideast expanding that war,that the dems did not do anything to make Obama look bad creating fake crisis after crisis to try and get him out of office.lol


----------



## LuckyDuck

While Trump did downplay the coronavirus situation, that doesn't negate the positive things he did do right on it.  
1.  Banned flights from China, before other nations leaders did so.
2.  Banned flights from Europe when the coronavirus spread there.
3.  Brought in a coronavirus task force to advise him.
A major problem he encountered, was the conflicting information he was getting from the WHO, CDC and NIH.  Because of this, he went with trying to keep the nation open and functioning, while advising people to wash their hands frequently and "if desired," wear masks.


----------



## meaner gene

BS Filter said:


> God bless America and President Trump.



If I wasn't so religious, I would say that this is the first of 10 plagues against Trump.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Agit8r said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is audio of it in the op link. He says "I still like to downplay it"
> 
> Now the US has more covid deaths than any country on earth. We have a higher per-capita death toll than Italy!
> 
> Anyone who still believes it is a hoax lacks all autonomy. There is no reason not to club these deniers down when they try to come into grocery stores without masks. They lack autonomy. They are not human. They are readily identifiable. There is no moral hazard. Removing them from circulation will save lives in the long run.
Click to expand...

2.8% mortality rate lower than global and most countries.....


----------



## meaner gene

LuckyDuck said:


> While Trump did downplay the coronavirus situation, that doesn't negate the positive things he did do right on it.



You left out creating the Volkswagen, and the autobahns.


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> God bless America and President Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I wasn't so religious, I would say that this is the first of 10 plagues against Trump.
Click to expand...

Religious?  With man made global warming as one of the songs in your libber songbook you are religious??


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to leave here  I can't stand it anymore when people who say they're Americans can tolerate this SOB this stupid MF in our WH and make excuses for him  ,,,,Can it be because they're just like him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't usually start drinking before lunch, it's usually early in the afternoon when you pull the bottle out of your desk.  Tough day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KAZ  You're drinking the Kool Aide   trump is an AH and you can't admit it  I have no problem with you being a republican  but some how I believed Republicans were so much better than what they've given us the past 4 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "I have to leave here "
> 
> Can you not find your way out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The great trump DOW is keeping me here...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why you always lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lie  ? That Trump is a failure ? Still no condemnation of Russian bounties? A draft dodging coward who gives away state secrets Suppressing  info on russian infiltrating our elections??  A failure in protecting America?Yes  this pos is republican through and through
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget about the Russians controlling the weather too...and Clinton was a draft dodger right?  And in which part of the military did Obammy serve I forget....
Click to expand...

Eddie got taken to school.lol


----------



## meaner gene

jbrownson0831 said:


> 2.8% mortality rate lower than global and most countries.....



We shoud be the very best, but we're not, we've below half a dozen other countries doing better.  That's not something to be proud of.


----------



## joaquinmiller

bendog said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that I am upset or not upset about Trump downplaying.. and he did downplay. His translation is deaths per.. which he was at least accurate on. C19 has a very low death %, if you take it as is by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you realize that's not what Trump was told.  He was told, and he repeated it to Bob Woodward, that the coronavirus was 5 times as deadly as the worst flu.  And that it effected both the young and the old.  And Trump knew this back in January 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?  Now we know its the same as the flu and shutting everything down was a vast overreaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. And we don't know that this was all he was ever told.
> 
> Look, bottom line is we are in September. All the bullshit being thrown out from now until the 3rd is what I call NFL Draft Rumors. It's all gibberish slop crap to try and change some minds about their draft board. There will be more to follow and so on and so forth.
> 
> Give it up, people. Minds are made up.
> 
> You will vote for strong economy, law and order. Or you will vote for shredding America into a 3rd world toilet.
> 
> Do what you will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You will vote for strong economy, law and order. Or you will vote for shredding America into a 3rd world toilet."
> 
> Which do you think is which?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's made America a third world Healthcare state.  We didn't have these riots with Obama., and he was the pits.
Click to expand...


Some of these idiots seem to think we have a strong economy, and law and order, now.

Trump is turning America into a banana Republic with his constant undermining of the election and the democratic process.


----------



## LuckyDuck

meaner gene said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> While Trump did downplay the coronavirus situation, that doesn't negate the positive things he did do right on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You left out creating the Volkswagen, and the autobahns.
Click to expand...

???


----------



## kaz

pknopp said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that you don't know Trump is reducing troops in the ME is again how dishonest you are, you don't even care what's true.  You just bang the drum all day, get Trump, get Trump, get Trump no matter what he does.  Even when he does what you want, like reduce ME troops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he was you would have provided verification. His words do not constitute verification.
Click to expand...


Which takes us back to that since you constantly lie, who cares if you call someone a liar?  You're still lying just because you hate Trump


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Trump has drastically reduced troops in the ME.   All you're proving yet again is how dishonest you are.
> 
> Always lying and attacking Trump for both sides of the same issue is completely dishonest.  You have no business calling ANYONE dishonest
Click to expand...

Exactly,he hasn’t pulled out of the Middle East war which is why I have a beef with him and not thrilled with him but you got to give him credit where credit is due at the same time which is the fact he has reduced drastically reduced troops there.obomination sure didn’t do that.thats what makes trump different than most the presidents we have had the last several and I mean several years.


----------



## meaner gene

joaquinmiller said:


> Some of these idiots seem to think we have a strong economy, and law and order, now.
> 
> Trump is turning America into a banana Republic with his constant undermining of the election and the democratic process.



The irony is that Trump has created "TRUMPS AMERICA"  with riots, and pandemics, and lawlessness.

And then claims if he's re-elected he will stop what he hath wrought.


----------



## eddiew

Trump didn't want to cause a panic???   LOL  Panic is the pos's middle name   The suburbs invasion ? Crazy Biden Portland ?? etc etc etc  And what happened to all his Gen friends?? Kelly ,Zinni on now calling trump a pos  Is there one General speaking up for him??? Doubt it  Only KAZ billie azog easy    The cream of the crap


----------



## jbrownson0831

joaquinmiller said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that I am upset or not upset about Trump downplaying.. and he did downplay. His translation is deaths per.. which he was at least accurate on. C19 has a very low death %, if you take it as is by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you realize that's not what Trump was told.  He was told, and he repeated it to Bob Woodward, that the coronavirus was 5 times as deadly as the worst flu.  And that it effected both the young and the old.  And Trump knew this back in January 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?  Now we know its the same as the flu and shutting everything down was a vast overreaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. And we don't know that this was all he was ever told.
> 
> Look, bottom line is we are in September. All the bullshit being thrown out from now until the 3rd is what I call NFL Draft Rumors. It's all gibberish slop crap to try and change some minds about their draft board. There will be more to follow and so on and so forth.
> 
> Give it up, people. Minds are made up.
> 
> You will vote for strong economy, law and order. Or you will vote for shredding America into a 3rd world toilet.
> 
> Do what you will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You will vote for strong economy, law and order. Or you will vote for shredding America into a 3rd world toilet."
> 
> Which do you think is which?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's made America a third world Healthcare state.  We didn't have these riots with Obama., and he was the pits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of these idiots seem to think we have a strong economy, and law and order, now.
> 
> Trump is turning America into a banana Republic with his constant undermining of the election and the democratic process.
Click to expand...

Wow.....when was your lobotomy?


----------



## joaquinmiller

Trump First!  Americans last.

Trump has been trying to scare Americans since he rode down the escalator badmouthing Mexicans.  His only thought was for his re-election campaign.  He couldn't care less about Americans.


----------



## pknopp

LA RAM FAN said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Trump has drastically reduced troops in the ME.   All you're proving yet again is how dishonest you are.
> 
> Always lying and attacking Trump for both sides of the same issue is completely dishonest.  You have no business calling ANYONE dishonest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly,he hasn’t pulled out of the Middle East war which is why I have a beef with him and not thrilled with him but you got to give him credit where credit is due at the same time which is the fact he has reduced drastically reduced troops there.obomination sure didn’t do that.thats what makes trump different than most the presidents we have had the last several and I mean several years.
Click to expand...


 He has NOT drastically reduced the number of troops.


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these idiots seem to think we have a strong economy, and law and order, now.
> 
> Trump is turning America into a banana Republic with his constant undermining of the election and the democratic process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The irony is that Trump has created "TRUMPS AMERICA"  with riots, and pandemics, and lawlessness.
> 
> And then claims if he's re-elected he will stop what he hath wrought.
Click to expand...

The lawlessness is totally on your wacko party and support of the lawlessness....stop denying it and what is you say...deflecting?


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> Trump didn't want to cause a panic???   LOL  Panic is the pos's middle name   The suburbs invasion ? Crazy Biden Portland ?? etc etc etc  And what happened to all his Gen friends?? Kelly ,Zinni on now calling trump a pos  Is there one General speaking up for him??? Doubt it  Only KAZ billie azog easy    The cream of the crap


Whoa....slow down.....where's the Midol?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

joaquinmiller said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Lifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that I am upset or not upset about Trump downplaying.. and he did downplay. His translation is deaths per.. which he was at least accurate on. C19 has a very low death %, if you take it as is by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you realize that's not what Trump was told.  He was told, and he repeated it to Bob Woodward, that the coronavirus was 5 times as deadly as the worst flu.  And that it effected both the young and the old.  And Trump knew this back in January 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?  Now we know its the same as the flu and shutting everything down was a vast overreaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. And we don't know that this was all he was ever told.
> 
> Look, bottom line is we are in September. All the bullshit being thrown out from now until the 3rd is what I call NFL Draft Rumors. It's all gibberish slop crap to try and change some minds about their draft board. There will be more to follow and so on and so forth.
> 
> Give it up, people. Minds are made up.
> 
> You will vote for strong economy, law and order. Or you will vote for shredding America into a 3rd world toilet.
> 
> Do what you will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You will vote for strong economy, law and order. Or you will vote for shredding America into a 3rd world toilet."
> 
> Which do you think is which?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's made America a third world Healthcare state.  We didn't have these riots with Obama., and he was the pits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of these idiots seem to think we have a strong economy, and law and order, now.
> 
> Trump is turning America into a banana Republic with his constant undermining of the election and the democratic process.
Click to expand...

Stop the lying and trolling,the dem leaders are the ones turning America into a banana republic.have you bothered to watch what that facist pig Nd evil monster dem governor newsome is doing to destroy California? Obviously not,nor have you noticed his dem governor Gretchen whitmere is turning the state of Michigan into communism during the days of stalin.its several dem leaders around the country like them responsible for this country becoming the banana republic it is you nutcase.jesus  christ.


----------



## kaz

LA RAM FAN said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Trump has drastically reduced troops in the ME.   All you're proving yet again is how dishonest you are.
> 
> Always lying and attacking Trump for both sides of the same issue is completely dishonest.  You have no business calling ANYONE dishonest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly,he hasn’t pulled out of the Middle East war which is why I have a beef with him and not thrilled with him but you got to give him credit where credit is due at the same time which is the fact he has reduced drastically reduced troops there.obomination sure didn’t do that.thats what makes trump different than most the presidents we have had the last several and I mean several years.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  I want to pull entirely out of the middle east.  But Trump never said he would do that and was never going to do that.  At least he has stopped being a war machine like Obama and starting new wars and extending old ones and we're drawing down.  Better than the Democrats would do


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump didn't want to cause a panic???   LOL  Panic is the pos's middle name   The suburbs invasion ? Crazy Biden Portland ?? etc etc etc  And what happened to all his Gen friends?? Kelly ,Zinni on now calling trump a pos  Is there one General speaking up for him??? Doubt it  Only KAZ billie azog easy    The cream of the crap
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa....slow down.....where's the Midol?
Click to expand...

Alright alright brownie    Sorry I left you out


----------



## kaz

pknopp said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  Trump has drastically reduced troops in the ME.   All you're proving yet again is how dishonest you are.
> 
> Always lying and attacking Trump for both sides of the same issue is completely dishonest.  You have no business calling ANYONE dishonest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly,he hasn’t pulled out of the Middle East war which is why I have a beef with him and not thrilled with him but you got to give him credit where credit is due at the same time which is the fact he has reduced drastically reduced troops there.obomination sure didn’t do that.thats what makes trump different than most the presidents we have had the last several and I mean several years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has NOT drastically reduced the number of troops.
Click to expand...


You're just a liar.  Tell me how you don't like liars again ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these idiots seem to think we have a strong economy, and law and order, now.
> 
> Trump is turning America into a banana Republic with his constant undermining of the election and the democratic process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The irony is that Trump has created "TRUMPS AMERICA"  with riots, and pandemics, and lawlessness.
> 
> And then claims if he's re-elected he will stop what he hath wrought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lawlessness is totally on your wacko party and support of the lawlessness....stop denying it and what is you say...deflecting?
Click to expand...

Yep he is on a deserted island unaware of their corruption only going by what the idiot box in the living room his friend watches relays to him in a bottle he throws in the ocean that gets to his island.lol


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump didn't want to cause a panic???   LOL  Panic is the pos's middle name   The suburbs invasion ? Crazy Biden Portland ?? etc etc etc  And what happened to all his Gen friends?? Kelly ,Zinni on now calling trump a pos  Is there one General speaking up for him??? Doubt it  Only KAZ billie azog easy    The cream of the crap
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa....slow down.....where's the Midol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright alright brownie    Sorry I left you out
Click to expand...


What's that, broken English boy?


----------



## eddiew

LA RAM FAN said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these idiots seem to think we have a strong economy, and law and order, now.
> 
> Trump is turning America into a banana Republic with his constant undermining of the election and the democratic process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The irony is that Trump has created "TRUMPS AMERICA"  with riots, and pandemics, and lawlessness.
> 
> And then claims if he's re-elected he will stop what he hath wrought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lawlessness is totally on your wacko party and support of the lawlessness....stop denying it and what is you say...deflecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep he is on a deserted island unaware of their corruption only going by what the idiot box in the living room his friend watches relays to him in a bottle he throws in the ocean that gets to his island.lol
Click to expand...

Where's Dale?


----------



## joaquinmiller

Trump should have given Herman Cain a heads-up, at the very least.

But, no, he always likes to downplay it.


----------



## meaner gene

joaquinmiller said:


> Trump First!  Americans last.
> 
> Trump has been trying to scare Americans since he rode down the escalator badmouthing Mexicans.  His only thought was for his re-election campaign.  He couldn't care less about Americans.



Trump didn't want to panic america by telling them that caravans of marauding mexicans were coming.

Trump didn't want to panic america by telling them ANTIFA wanted to defund the police and leave them without protection.

Trump didn't want to panic america (in this case Alabama) when he told them that Hurricane Dorian was heading to them.

Yeah... Trump never tries to panic America.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Penelope said:


> Juicey Omelette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid 19 never was as serious as the liberal media hysteria created around it would suggest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must not of listened to the tapes.
Click to expand...

Yeah kinda like how you always cover your ears and close your eyes when the facts are out in front of you what mass murderers the clintons and obama Are.lol


----------



## Agit8r

jbrownson0831 said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is audio of it in the op link. He says "I still like to downplay it"
> 
> Now the US has more covid deaths than any country on earth. We have a higher per-capita death toll than Italy!
> 
> Anyone who still believes it is a hoax lacks all autonomy. There is no reason not to club these deniers down when they try to come into grocery stores without masks. They lack autonomy. They are not human. They are readily identifiable. There is no moral hazard. Removing them from circulation will save lives in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2.8% mortality rate lower than global and most countries.....
Click to expand...

Hvve some autonomy. Inform yourself. 








						COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## bravoactual

45 LIED!!!!

He knew how easily transmissible COVID-19 and he told people NOT TO WEAR MASKS!!!

45  LIED!!!!

He knew that social distancing would have prevented the spead of COVID-19 and he continued to hold rallies and encorage large outdoor gatherings.

45 LIED!!!!

He knew children were not "*Almost Immune*".

45 LIED!!!!

He knew back in February how dangerous COVID-19 was back in February and he did nothing.

45 LIED!!!!

He was NOT "*Playing  It Down*" to "*Control Panic*", he was sitting on his fat pimpled useless fucking ass and he did noting.

45 LIED!!!!

He has no plan.  He has done nothing at all except continue to lie.  His lies have cost the lives of *One Hundred Ninety-Five Thousand Seven Hundred Sixty-One* (*195,761*) Innocent Men, Women and Children.









						United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




					www.worldometers.info
				



.

45 knew how deadly, how dangerous COVID-19 is and he LIED!!!!

Come Cons, what you doing right this very now if a President HRC had done exactly what 45 has done and what would be your responce.

And before Cons demand my proof of 45 saying he admitted he played it down, here are my sources.

1.  Trump admitted he deliberately played down coronavirus threat: Reports.

2.  Trump, in Bob Woodward Interview, Said He Played Down Coronavirus’s Severity.

3.  Trump deliberately downplayed virus, book says.

4.  Trump privately called coronavirus 'deadly' while comparing it to flu publicly: Woodward book.

5.  .

5-Seperate Sources confirm the story.  45 LIED.

45 LIED *194,00O* People Died.

It is as simple and as sad as that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
Click to expand...

Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Juicey Omelette said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must not of listened to the tapes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to, to know that the liberal media hysteria surrounding Covid 19 is mostly bullshit.
> 
> I also don't pollute my mind with links from CNN...you should try it!
Click to expand...

Yeah she really needs to try and get away from the idiot box in the living room someday.lol


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

bravoactual said:


> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He knew how easily transmissible COVID-19 and he told people NOT TO WEAR MASKS!!!
> 
> 45  LIED!!!!
> 
> He knew that social distancing would have prevented the spead of COVID-19 and he continued to hold rallies and encorage large outdoor gatherings.
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He knew children were not "*Almost Immune*".
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He knew back in February how dangerous COVID-19 was back in February and he did nothing.
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He was NOT "*Playing  It Down*" to "*Control Panic*", he was sitting on his fat pimpled useless fucking ass and he did noting.
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He has no plan.  He has done nothing at all except continue to lie.  His lies have cost the lives of *One Hundred Ninety-Five Thousand Seven Hundred Sixty-One* (*195,761*) Innocent Men, Women and Children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 45 knew how deadly, how dangerous COVID-19 is and he LIED!!!!
> 
> Come Cons, what you doing right this very now if a President HRC had done exactly what 45 has done and what would be your responce.
> 
> And before Cons demand my proof of 45 saying he admitted he played it down, here are my sources.
> 
> 1.  Trump admitted he deliberately played down coronavirus threat: Reports.
> 
> 2.  Trump, in Bob Woodward Interview, Said He Played Down Coronavirus’s Severity.
> 
> 3.  Trump deliberately downplayed virus, book says.
> 
> 4.  Trump privately called coronavirus 'deadly' while comparing it to flu publicly: Woodward book.
> 
> 5.  .
> 
> 5-Seperate Sources confirm the story.  45 LIED.
> 
> 45 LIED *194,00O* People Died.
> 
> It is as simple and as sad as that.


So if Trump lost in 2016 we would have ZERO deaths?

Yes or no?


----------



## bravoactual

LA RAM FAN said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicey Omelette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid 19 never was as serious as the liberal media hysteria created around it would suggest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must not of listened to the tapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah kinda like how you always cover your ears and close your eyes when the facts are out in front of you what mass murderers the clintons and obama Are.lol
Click to expand...


2- People died of EBOLA in the United States

*194,761* People have died of COVID-19 in the United States (to date, more to come).

YOU DELIBERATELY IGNORE THAT!!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Meister said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> You mean besides acting on the intel in Nov?  How about not pretending it wasnt anything serious or calling it hoax?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did China and the CDC say about the virus right up to Jan. 30, 2020?
> Who called it a hoax?  Certainly not Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with the point that american intel said it was going to be out of control and why did Drumpf trust China instead of his own intel?
> 
> Drumpf called it a hoax. Specifically a dem hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just ignore the CDC
Click to expand...

The truth hurts the biden worshippers,they believe everything our corrupt government and the lamestream media tells them.lol


----------



## jbrownson0831

Agit8r said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is audio of it in the op link. He says "I still like to downplay it"
> 
> Now the US has more covid deaths than any country on earth. We have a higher per-capita death toll than Italy!
> 
> Anyone who still believes it is a hoax lacks all autonomy. There is no reason not to club these deniers down when they try to come into grocery stores without masks. They lack autonomy. They are not human. They are readily identifiable. There is no moral hazard. Removing them from circulation will save lives in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2.8% mortality rate lower than global and most countries.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hvve some autonomy. Inform yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
Click to expand...

I did already goofy.....what's 195,761 deaths into 6,559,509 total cases?  Why, that gives you a 2.9% mortality rate.....


----------



## jbrownson0831

bravoactual said:


> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He knew how easily transmissible COVID-19 and he told people NOT TO WEAR MASKS!!!
> 
> 45  LIED!!!!
> 
> He knew that social distancing would have prevented the spead of COVID-19 and he continued to hold rallies and encorage large outdoor gatherings.
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He knew children were not "*Almost Immune*".
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He knew back in February how dangerous COVID-19 was back in February and he did nothing.
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He was NOT "*Playing  It Down*" to "*Control Panic*", he was sitting on his fat pimpled useless fucking ass and he did noting.
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He has no plan.  He has done nothing at all except continue to lie.  His lies have cost the lives of *One Hundred Ninety-Five Thousand Seven Hundred Sixty-One* (*195,761*) Innocent Men, Women and Children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 45 knew how deadly, how dangerous COVID-19 is and he LIED!!!!
> 
> Come Cons, what you doing right this very now if a President HRC had done exactly what 45 has done and what would be your responce.
> 
> And before Cons demand my proof of 45 saying he admitted he played it down, here are my sources.
> 
> 1.  Trump admitted he deliberately played down coronavirus threat: Reports.
> 
> 2.  Trump, in Bob Woodward Interview, Said He Played Down Coronavirus’s Severity.
> 
> 3.  Trump deliberately downplayed virus, book says.
> 
> 4.  Trump privately called coronavirus 'deadly' while comparing it to flu publicly: Woodward book.
> 
> 5.  .
> 
> 5-Seperate Sources confirm the story.  45 LIED.
> 
> 45 LIED *194,00O* People Died.
> 
> It is as simple and as sad as that.


Chill wacko....


----------



## bravoactual

LA RAM FAN said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> You mean besides acting on the intel in Nov?  How about not pretending it wasnt anything serious or calling it hoax?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did China and the CDC say about the virus right up to Jan. 30, 2020?
> Who called it a hoax?  Certainly not Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with the point that american intel said it was going to be out of control and why did Drumpf trust China instead of his own intel?
> 
> Drumpf called it a hoax. Specifically a dem hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just ignore the CDC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth hurts the biden worshippers,they believe everything our corrupt government and the lamestream media tells them.lol
Click to expand...


I have never believed what 45 said.  HE LIED AND 194,761 AMERICANS DIED.  HE ADMITS HE LIED, HE KNOWS HE LIED AND YOU BELIEVE THE LIE.  I DID NOT.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bravoactual said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicey Omelette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid 19 never was as serious as the liberal media hysteria created around it would suggest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must not of listened to the tapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah kinda like how you always cover your ears and close your eyes when the facts are out in front of you what mass murderers the clintons and obama Are.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2- People died of EBOLA in the United States
> 
> *194,761* People have died of COVID-19 in the United States (to date, more to come).
> 
> YOU DELIBERATELY IGNORE THAT!!!!
Click to expand...

Your faith in the evil organization the CDC and what the corporate controlled lamestream media tells you is touching to put it politely without getting into insults that I could easily and rightfully have given you the fact you deserve them for being that gullible.lol hee hee.


----------



## jbrownson0831

bravoactual said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicey Omelette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid 19 never was as serious as the liberal media hysteria created around it would suggest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must not of listened to the tapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah kinda like how you always cover your ears and close your eyes when the facts are out in front of you what mass murderers the clintons and obama Are.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2- People died of EBOLA in the United States
> 
> *194,761* People have died of COVID-19 in the United States (to date, more to come).
> 
> YOU DELIBERATELY IGNORE THAT!!!!
Click to expand...

Oh I agree those Dem governors led by Killer Cuomo who killed 90,000 in 6 states should be in jail.


----------



## meaner gene

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So if Trump lost in 2016 we would have ZERO deaths?
> 
> Yes or no?


There still woud have been deaths, but in this case similar to those under Obama, where h1n1 killed less than 13,000 Americans.  Which was far less than the 30,000 to 70,000 who died from the seasonal flu.


----------



## bravoactual

jbrownson0831 said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is audio of it in the op link. He says "I still like to downplay it"
> 
> Now the US has more covid deaths than any country on earth. We have a higher per-capita death toll than Italy!
> 
> Anyone who still believes it is a hoax lacks all autonomy. There is no reason not to club these deniers down when they try to come into grocery stores without masks. They lack autonomy. They are not human. They are readily identifiable. There is no moral hazard. Removing them from circulation will save lives in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2.8% mortality rate lower than global and most countries.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hvve some autonomy. Inform yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did already goofy.....what's 195,761 deaths into 6,559,509 total cases?  Why, that gives you a 2.9% mortality rate.....
Click to expand...


We already know that some have a very slim grasp of reality.  My source is valid. t  It is not  the percentage of people who have died due to the deliberate inaction and indifferent of 45, it that they died.

What happened to that so-called "*Right To Life*" you people worship.  PEOPLE DIED BECAUSE 45 LIED!!!!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

meaner gene said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if Trump lost in 2016 we would have ZERO deaths?
> 
> Yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> There still woud have been deaths, but in this case similar to those under Obama, where h1n1 killed less than 13,000 Americans.  Which was far less than the 30,000 to 70,000 who died from the seasonal flu.
Click to expand...

How many did H1N1 kill worldwide? How many did COVID?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

bravoactual said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is audio of it in the op link. He says "I still like to downplay it"
> 
> Now the US has more covid deaths than any country on earth. We have a higher per-capita death toll than Italy!
> 
> Anyone who still believes it is a hoax lacks all autonomy. There is no reason not to club these deniers down when they try to come into grocery stores without masks. They lack autonomy. They are not human. They are readily identifiable. There is no moral hazard. Removing them from circulation will save lives in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2.8% mortality rate lower than global and most countries.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hvve some autonomy. Inform yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did already goofy.....what's 195,761 deaths into 6,559,509 total cases?  Why, that gives you a 2.9% mortality rate.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We already know that some have a very slim grasp of reality.  My source is valid. t  It is not  the percentage of people who have died due to the deliberate inaction and indifferent of 45, it that they died.
> 
> What happened to that so-called "*Right To Life*" you people worship.  PEOPLE DIED BECAUSE 45 LIED!!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks Cresten. You're dismissed. They died because they were unhealthy to begin with.


----------



## joaquinmiller

AzogtheDefiler said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He knew how easily transmissible COVID-19 and he told people NOT TO WEAR MASKS!!!
> 
> 45  LIED!!!!
> 
> He knew that social distancing would have prevented the spead of COVID-19 and he continued to hold rallies and encorage large outdoor gatherings.
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He knew children were not "*Almost Immune*".
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He knew back in February how dangerous COVID-19 was back in February and he did nothing.
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He was NOT "*Playing  It Down*" to "*Control Panic*", he was sitting on his fat pimpled useless fucking ass and he did noting.
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He has no plan.  He has done nothing at all except continue to lie.  His lies have cost the lives of *One Hundred Ninety-Five Thousand Seven Hundred Sixty-One* (*195,761*) Innocent Men, Women and Children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 45 knew how deadly, how dangerous COVID-19 is and he LIED!!!!
> 
> Come Cons, what you doing right this very now if a President HRC had done exactly what 45 has done and what would be your responce.
> 
> And before Cons demand my proof of 45 saying he admitted he played it down, here are my sources.
> 
> 1.  Trump admitted he deliberately played down coronavirus threat: Reports.
> 
> 2.  Trump, in Bob Woodward Interview, Said He Played Down Coronavirus’s Severity.
> 
> 3.  Trump deliberately downplayed virus, book says.
> 
> 4.  Trump privately called coronavirus 'deadly' while comparing it to flu publicly: Woodward book.
> 
> 5.  .
> 
> 5-Seperate Sources confirm the story.  45 LIED.
> 
> 45 LIED *194,00O* People Died.
> 
> It is as simple and as sad as that.
> 
> 
> 
> So if Trump lost in 2016 we would have ZERO deaths?
> 
> Yes or no?
Click to expand...


Yes.  We wouldn't have thought trade wars good, and easy-to-win.  It wouldn't have resulted in increased beef and protein prices in China - causing people to cast further about for sources of meat and introducing coronavirus to humans.  Butterfly in Beijing and whatnot.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
Click to expand...

It’s so much fun watching you take them to school.lol


----------



## kaz

bravoactual said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> You mean besides acting on the intel in Nov?  How about not pretending it wasnt anything serious or calling it hoax?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did China and the CDC say about the virus right up to Jan. 30, 2020?
> Who called it a hoax?  Certainly not Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with the point that american intel said it was going to be out of control and why did Drumpf trust China instead of his own intel?
> 
> Drumpf called it a hoax. Specifically a dem hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just ignore the CDC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth hurts the biden worshippers,they believe everything our corrupt government and the lamestream media tells them.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never believed what 45 said.  HE LIED AND 194,761 AMERICANS DIED.  HE ADMITS HE LIED, HE KNOWS HE LIED AND YOU BELIEVE THE LIE.  I DID NOT.
Click to expand...


Yes, Trump actually created the Biden virus in his home laboratory and took it to China to release it.  The bastard.

You're a nut job


----------



## Mac1958

bravoactual said:


> HE LIED AND 194,761 AMERICANS DIED.  HE ADMITS HE LIED, HE KNOWS HE LIED AND YOU BELIEVE THE LIE.  I DID NOT.


These people have proven that it doesn't matter to them.  He can lie to our faces as people are dying, he can mock people for trying to protect themselves while people are dying, he can refuse to show some leadership and wear a mask while people are dying, and he can hold indoor events, knowing how vicious the virus is, while people are dying.

They don't care.

Do you think there is anything that you can say to them?


----------



## Lovebears65

The democrats would rather just say EVERYONE PANIC this is so bad PANIC you think  toilet paper and meat were just hard to find  NOTHING would be left like a hurricane hit ..  wake up


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

joaquinmiller said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He knew how easily transmissible COVID-19 and he told people NOT TO WEAR MASKS!!!
> 
> 45  LIED!!!!
> 
> He knew that social distancing would have prevented the spead of COVID-19 and he continued to hold rallies and encorage large outdoor gatherings.
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He knew children were not "*Almost Immune*".
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He knew back in February how dangerous COVID-19 was back in February and he did nothing.
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He was NOT "*Playing  It Down*" to "*Control Panic*", he was sitting on his fat pimpled useless fucking ass and he did noting.
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He has no plan.  He has done nothing at all except continue to lie.  His lies have cost the lives of *One Hundred Ninety-Five Thousand Seven Hundred Sixty-One* (*195,761*) Innocent Men, Women and Children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 45 knew how deadly, how dangerous COVID-19 is and he LIED!!!!
> 
> Come Cons, what you doing right this very now if a President HRC had done exactly what 45 has done and what would be your responce.
> 
> And before Cons demand my proof of 45 saying he admitted he played it down, here are my sources.
> 
> 1.  Trump admitted he deliberately played down coronavirus threat: Reports.
> 
> 2.  Trump, in Bob Woodward Interview, Said He Played Down Coronavirus’s Severity.
> 
> 3.  Trump deliberately downplayed virus, book says.
> 
> 4.  Trump privately called coronavirus 'deadly' while comparing it to flu publicly: Woodward book.
> 
> 5.  .
> 
> 5-Seperate Sources confirm the story.  45 LIED.
> 
> 45 LIED *194,00O* People Died.
> 
> It is as simple and as sad as that.
> 
> 
> 
> So if Trump lost in 2016 we would have ZERO deaths?
> 
> Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  We wouldn't have thought trade wars good, and easy-to-win.  It wouldn't have resulted in increased beef and protein prices in China - causing people to cast further about for sources of meat and introducing coronavirus to humans.  Butterfly in Beijing and whatnot.
Click to expand...

You're reaching, Miguel. But then again, you're a troll.


----------



## kaz

Mac1958 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> HE LIED AND 194,761 AMERICANS DIED.  HE ADMITS HE LIED, HE KNOWS HE LIED AND YOU BELIEVE THE LIE.  I DID NOT.
> 
> 
> 
> These people have proven that it doesn't matter to them.  He can lie to our faces as people are dying, he can mock people for trying to protect themselves while people are dying, he can refuse to show some leadership and wear a mask while people are dying, and he can hold indoor events, knowing how vicious the virus is, while people are dying.
> 
> They don't care.
> 
> Do you think there is anything that you can say to them?
Click to expand...


Yet here you are lying again that somehow the Biden virus was Trump's fault.  It's hilarious that as big a liar as you would suddenly whine about lying.

Put your own house in order before you worry about the neighbors


----------



## LA RAM FAN

blackhawk said:


> Yes he played it down to avoid a panic let me remind those with selective memory when Trump issued his China travel ban it was the left who played down the seriousness of the virus including Joe Biden.


They seem to forget that little fact sense it exposes the corruption of their hero’s biden and the corrupt dem leaders.lol as I  said before,our last great president jfk is rolling over in his grave how corrupt the dem party has become,


----------



## eddiew

LA RAM FAN said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
Click to expand...

Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> HE LIED AND 194,761 AMERICANS DIED.  HE ADMITS HE LIED, HE KNOWS HE LIED AND YOU BELIEVE THE LIE.  I DID NOT.
> 
> 
> 
> These people have proven that it doesn't matter to them.  He can lie to our faces as people are dying, he can mock people for trying to protect themselves while people are dying, he can refuse to show some leadership and wear a mask while people are dying, and he can hold indoor events, knowing how vicious the virus is, while people are dying.
> 
> They don't care.
> 
> Do you think there is anything that you can say to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet here you are lying again that somehow the Biden virus was Trump's fault.  It's hilarious that as big a liar as you would suddenly whine about lying.
> 
> Put your own house in order before you worry about the neighbors
Click to expand...

Could not have said it better myself,you took the words right out of my mouth pretty much.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science told you this bullshit? That paper you got out of the crackerjack box doesnt count as science. If Drumpf had not stood around with his finger up his ass lying about the virus we could have gotten away without having a total shutdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again.....slowly and go get mommy.....the CDC weeks ago and a study done by Penn State on the leftyvirus.  Even you wackos were screaming early on that millions more had it when we didn't have testing.....go back and listen to those "tapes".....and you were right.  Millions did have the virus, got over it, and are not counted in any statistic.
Click to expand...

They had the fake virus you mean,the one that is as easy to get over aaa common cold.that one called corona.hee hee.


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mac1958 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> 
> 
> There has been plenty of news about younger people having strokes, and long-term damage to the heart, brain, lungs and kidneys.
> 
> This information is not difficult to find.  But I do realize you folks confine your "news" and "information" consumption to your sub-reality only.  Everything else is avoided, as "fake news".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the coroner in AZ said that autopsies revealed blood clots thruout bodies & not one major organ was spared.  this thing is just as much a vascular disease as it is respiratory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news!
Click to expand...

Fake news in the msm media that you listen to and worship as the gospel truth.lol


----------



## eddiew

LA RAM FAN said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he played it down to avoid a panic let me remind those with selective memory when Trump issued his China travel ban it was the left who played down the seriousness of the virus including Joe Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to forget that little fact sense it exposes the corruption of their hero’s biden and the corrupt dem leaders.lol as I  said before,our last great president jfk is rolling over in his grave how corrupt the dem party has become,
Click to expand...

Dems corrupt? How many have left trump, been fired by trump for not willing to go along with the AH?  Only those in jail ,indicted ,pardoned, support him  besides his lying cowardly congress  and a few idiots here.


----------



## jbrownson0831

bravoactual said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is audio of it in the op link. He says "I still like to downplay it"
> 
> Now the US has more covid deaths than any country on earth. We have a higher per-capita death toll than Italy!
> 
> Anyone who still believes it is a hoax lacks all autonomy. There is no reason not to club these deniers down when they try to come into grocery stores without masks. They lack autonomy. They are not human. They are readily identifiable. There is no moral hazard. Removing them from circulation will save lives in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2.8% mortality rate lower than global and most countries.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hvve some autonomy. Inform yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did already goofy.....what's 195,761 deaths into 6,559,509 total cases?  Why, that gives you a 2.9% mortality rate.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We already know that some have a very slim grasp of reality.  My source is valid. t  It is not  the percentage of people who have died due to the deliberate inaction and indifferent of 45, it that they died.
> 
> What happened to that so-called "*Right To Life*" you people worship.  PEOPLE DIED BECAUSE 45 LIED!!!!
Click to expand...

Huh?  Are you stupid or something Forrest??


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he played it down to avoid a panic let me remind those with selective memory when Trump issued his China travel ban it was the left who played down the seriousness of the virus including Joe Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to forget that little fact sense it exposes the corruption of their hero’s biden and the corrupt dem leaders.lol as I  said before,our last great president jfk is rolling over in his grave how corrupt the dem party has become,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems corrupt? How many have left trump, been fired by trump for not willing to go along with the AH?  Only those in jail ,indicted ,pardoned, support him  besides his lying cowardly congress  and a few idiots here.
Click to expand...


Can you translate that from drooling drunken gibberish to English?  Thanks!


----------



## meaner gene

Lovebears65 said:


> The democrats would rather just say EVERYONE PANIC this is so bad PANIC you think  toilet paper and meat were just hard to find  *NOTHING would be left like a hurricane hit ..*  wake up



You make a good point.  If you want to avoid panic, we should stop telling Americans when a hurricane is coming their way.

All that causes is a run on flashlights, batteries and bottled water.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he played it down to avoid a panic let me remind those with selective memory when Trump issued his China travel ban it was the left who played down the seriousness of the virus including Joe Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to forget that little fact sense it exposes the corruption of their hero’s biden and the corrupt dem leaders.lol as I  said before,our last great president jfk is rolling over in his grave how corrupt the dem party has become,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems corrupt? How many have left trump, been fired by trump for not willing to go along with the AH?  Only those in jail ,indicted ,pardoned, support him  besides his lying cowardly congress  and a few idiots here.
Click to expand...

You have to understand there are many, many lifer politicians and lobbyists and others hanging around in DC used to the easy, do-nothing life of sucking off the government teat.  And they will do anything to protect that living.  The President is their worst enemy....if he hires them and gives them a job, they better do what he wants or they are dumped....so what?  You should appreciate the job he does getting rid of scum in both parties.  Fatboy Conway sure got his feelings hurt now didn't he?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science told you this bullshit? That paper you got out of the crackerjack box doesnt count as science. If Drumpf had not stood around with his finger up his ass lying about the virus we could have gotten away without having a total shutdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again.....slowly and go get mommy.....the CDC weeks ago and a study done by Penn State on the leftyvirus.  Even you wackos were screaming early on that millions more had it when we didn't have testing.....go back and listen to those "tapes".....and you were right.  Millions did have the virus, got over it, and are not counted in any statistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont think I'm going to listen to the claims of some retard like you do you? Post your proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't need to do your research for you, that's your problem you never research anything you just post ignorant fake articles.   Its there for a simple Google search and was stated just like I said....again, it only confirms what you whiners were crying about anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you have nothing. I pretty much knew that anyway. Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initial COVID-19 infection rate may be 80 times greater than originally reported | Penn State University
> 
> 
> 
> Have mommy read it for you.....after she pushes the keys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just reading the first two paragraphs is grounds for throwing that fatass fuck in prison.  Drumpf wanted to stop testing. Can you quote the part you claimed where you said we were idiots to shut everything down?  I searched the page and nothing came up.  I'm waiting for your proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No that part is my commentary...why shut down for a virus similar to the flu?  We dont shut down for the flu, or tuberculosis, or staph, or cigarette smoke...or anything so why this?  The facts are the facts and trying to blame a virus on the President is as stupid as nominating Joe Biden to run.
Click to expand...

It is soooo much fun watching you checkmate him and the other biden apologists as you just did,you so much handed him and the others their ass to them on a platter,the only thing I will add on to this great,wonderful,excellent written post is it’s also as stupid as saying Obama did not expand the murderous dreconian policys of bush as well as an example also.lol


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats would rather just say EVERYONE PANIC this is so bad PANIC you think  toilet paper and meat were just hard to find  *NOTHING would be left like a hurricane hit ..*  wake up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make a good point.  If you want to avoid panic, we should stop telling Americans when a hurricane is coming their way.
> 
> All that causes is a run on flashlights, batteries and bottled water.
Click to expand...


What a terrible analogy, Captain Hyperbole.

Trump didn't hide anything, he just didn't play it up.

And again, why is you hyping it more honest than Trump downplaying it?   And you're hyping it WAY more than Trump downplayed it


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats would rather just say EVERYONE PANIC this is so bad PANIC you think  toilet paper and meat were just hard to find  *NOTHING would be left like a hurricane hit ..*  wake up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make a good point.  If you want to avoid panic, we should stop telling Americans when a hurricane is coming their way.
> 
> All that causes is a run on flashlights, batteries and bottled water.
Click to expand...

Or, they stay in their homes despite the warnings and you wackos blame him for that too.


----------



## joaquinmiller

AzogtheDefiler said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He knew how easily transmissible COVID-19 and he told people NOT TO WEAR MASKS!!!
> 
> 45  LIED!!!!
> 
> He knew that social distancing would have prevented the spead of COVID-19 and he continued to hold rallies and encorage large outdoor gatherings.
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He knew children were not "*Almost Immune*".
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He knew back in February how dangerous COVID-19 was back in February and he did nothing.
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He was NOT "*Playing  It Down*" to "*Control Panic*", he was sitting on his fat pimpled useless fucking ass and he did noting.
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He has no plan.  He has done nothing at all except continue to lie.  His lies have cost the lives of *One Hundred Ninety-Five Thousand Seven Hundred Sixty-One* (*195,761*) Innocent Men, Women and Children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 45 knew how deadly, how dangerous COVID-19 is and he LIED!!!!
> 
> Come Cons, what you doing right this very now if a President HRC had done exactly what 45 has done and what would be your responce.
> 
> And before Cons demand my proof of 45 saying he admitted he played it down, here are my sources.
> 
> 1.  Trump admitted he deliberately played down coronavirus threat: Reports.
> 
> 2.  Trump, in Bob Woodward Interview, Said He Played Down Coronavirus’s Severity.
> 
> 3.  Trump deliberately downplayed virus, book says.
> 
> 4.  Trump privately called coronavirus 'deadly' while comparing it to flu publicly: Woodward book.
> 
> 5.  .
> 
> 5-Seperate Sources confirm the story.  45 LIED.
> 
> 45 LIED *194,00O* People Died.
> 
> It is as simple and as sad as that.
> 
> 
> 
> So if Trump lost in 2016 we would have ZERO deaths?
> 
> Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  We wouldn't have thought trade wars good, and easy-to-win.  It wouldn't have resulted in increased beef and protein prices in China - causing people to cast further about for sources of meat and introducing coronavirus to humans.  Butterfly in Beijing and whatnot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're reaching, Miguel. But then again, you're a troll.
Click to expand...


Azog the Oblivious.

I don't see anyone else providing the unknowable answer to your stupid question.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he played it down to avoid a panic let me remind those with selective memory when Trump issued his China travel ban it was the left who played down the seriousness of the virus including Joe Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to forget that little fact sense it exposes the corruption of their hero’s biden and the corrupt dem leaders.lol as I  said before,our last great president jfk is rolling over in his grave how corrupt the dem party has become,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems corrupt? How many have left trump, been fired by trump for not willing to go along with the AH?  Only those in jail ,indicted ,pardoned, support him  besides his lying cowardly congress  and a few idiots here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to understand there are many, many lifer politicians and lobbyists and others hanging around in DC used to the easy, do-nothing life of sucking off the government teat.  And they will do anything to protect that living.  The President is their worst enemy....if he hires them and gives them a job, they better do what he wants or they are dumped....so what?  You should appreciate the job he does getting rid of scum in both parties.  Fatboy Conway sure got his feelings hurt now didn't he?
Click to expand...

I think it’s too complicated for him to understand that’s why even Republican globalist mass murderers like bush,Romney and mccain when he was alive.all elites of the status que,all hate trump.lol


----------



## kaz

jbrownson0831 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats would rather just say EVERYONE PANIC this is so bad PANIC you think  toilet paper and meat were just hard to find  *NOTHING would be left like a hurricane hit ..*  wake up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make a good point.  If you want to avoid panic, we should stop telling Americans when a hurricane is coming their way.
> 
> All that causes is a run on flashlights, batteries and bottled water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or, they stay in their homes despite the warnings and you wackos blame him for that too.
Click to expand...


Yep.  Democrats attack Trump all the time for not shutting down the economy again and for that he shut down the economy before


----------



## jbrownson0831

Mac1958 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> HE LIED AND 194,761 AMERICANS DIED.  HE ADMITS HE LIED, HE KNOWS HE LIED AND YOU BELIEVE THE LIE.  I DID NOT.
> 
> 
> 
> These people have proven that it doesn't matter to them.  He can lie to our faces as people are dying, he can mock people for trying to protect themselves while people are dying, he can refuse to show some leadership and wear a mask while people are dying, and he can hold indoor events, knowing how vicious the virus is, while people are dying.
> 
> They don't care.
> 
> Do you think there is anything that you can say to them?
Click to expand...

Where is that tiny violin I keep in here???


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he played it down to avoid a panic let me remind those with selective memory when Trump issued his China travel ban it was the left who played down the seriousness of the virus including Joe Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to forget that little fact sense it exposes the corruption of their hero’s biden and the corrupt dem leaders.lol as I  said before,our last great president jfk is rolling over in his grave how corrupt the dem party has become,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems corrupt? How many have left trump, been fired by trump for not willing to go along with the AH?  Only those in jail ,indicted ,pardoned, support him  besides his lying cowardly congress  and a few idiots here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you translate that from drooling drunken gibberish to English?  Thanks!
Click to expand...

YES I can KAZ . Trump is an asshole and everyone besides a few  know it. They either walked out on him or were let go because they didn't kiss his ass  ......now do you understand?


----------



## kaz

joaquinmiller said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He knew how easily transmissible COVID-19 and he told people NOT TO WEAR MASKS!!!
> 
> 45  LIED!!!!
> 
> He knew that social distancing would have prevented the spead of COVID-19 and he continued to hold rallies and encorage large outdoor gatherings.
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He knew children were not "*Almost Immune*".
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He knew back in February how dangerous COVID-19 was back in February and he did nothing.
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He was NOT "*Playing  It Down*" to "*Control Panic*", he was sitting on his fat pimpled useless fucking ass and he did noting.
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He has no plan.  He has done nothing at all except continue to lie.  His lies have cost the lives of *One Hundred Ninety-Five Thousand Seven Hundred Sixty-One* (*195,761*) Innocent Men, Women and Children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 45 knew how deadly, how dangerous COVID-19 is and he LIED!!!!
> 
> Come Cons, what you doing right this very now if a President HRC had done exactly what 45 has done and what would be your responce.
> 
> And before Cons demand my proof of 45 saying he admitted he played it down, here are my sources.
> 
> 1.  Trump admitted he deliberately played down coronavirus threat: Reports.
> 
> 2.  Trump, in Bob Woodward Interview, Said He Played Down Coronavirus’s Severity.
> 
> 3.  Trump deliberately downplayed virus, book says.
> 
> 4.  Trump privately called coronavirus 'deadly' while comparing it to flu publicly: Woodward book.
> 
> 5.  .
> 
> 5-Seperate Sources confirm the story.  45 LIED.
> 
> 45 LIED *194,00O* People Died.
> 
> It is as simple and as sad as that.
> 
> 
> 
> So if Trump lost in 2016 we would have ZERO deaths?
> 
> Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  We wouldn't have thought trade wars good, and easy-to-win.  It wouldn't have resulted in increased beef and protein prices in China - causing people to cast further about for sources of meat and introducing coronavirus to humans.  Butterfly in Beijing and whatnot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're reaching, Miguel. But then again, you're a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Azog the Oblivious.
> 
> I don't see anyone else providing the unknowable answer to your stupid question.
Click to expand...


So you want a non stupid question to your stupid post that Trump is responsible for the deaths from a pandemic


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicey Omelette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid 19 never was as serious as the liberal media hysteria created around it would suggest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must not of listened to the tapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah kinda like how you always cover your ears and close your eyes when the facts are out in front of you what mass murderers the clintons and obama Are.lol
Click to expand...

Wow we really got a moron troll on here who Denys the reality of this post of mine.lol


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he played it down to avoid a panic let me remind those with selective memory when Trump issued his China travel ban it was the left who played down the seriousness of the virus including Joe Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to forget that little fact sense it exposes the corruption of their hero’s biden and the corrupt dem leaders.lol as I  said before,our last great president jfk is rolling over in his grave how corrupt the dem party has become,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems corrupt? How many have left trump, been fired by trump for not willing to go along with the AH?  Only those in jail ,indicted ,pardoned, support him  besides his lying cowardly congress  and a few idiots here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you translate that from drooling drunken gibberish to English?  Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES I can KAZ . Trump is an asshole and everyone besides a few  know it. They either walked out on him or were let go because they didn't kiss his ass  ......now do you understand?
Click to expand...


Yes.  Thanks for writing that again for me in coherent drooling drunken English rather than incoherent drooling drunken gibberish


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> You make a good point.  If you want to avoid panic, we should stop telling Americans when a hurricane is coming their way.
> 
> All that causes is a run on flashlights, batteries and bottled water.





kaz said:


> What a terrible analogy, Captain Hyperbole.
> 
> Trump didn't hide anything, he just didn't play it up.



Trump knew the coronavirus was 5 fives as bad as the worse flu.

Trump days later said the coronavirus was no worse than the seasonal flu.

Trump knew it was 5 times as bad, and then said that it wasn't.  That's outright lying about what he knew to be true.


----------



## eddiew

Biden will bring a great team into the WH. A team with no pos like Pence or Pompi A team he will listen to.


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You make a good point.  If you want to avoid panic, we should stop telling Americans when a hurricane is coming their way.
> 
> All that causes is a run on flashlights, batteries and bottled water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a terrible analogy, Captain Hyperbole.
> 
> Trump didn't hide anything, he just didn't play it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump knew the coronavirus was 5 fives as bad as the worse flu.
> 
> Trump days later said the coronavirus was no worse than the seasonal flu.
> 
> Trump knew it was 5 times as bad, and then said that it wasn't.  That's outright lying about what he knew to be true.
Click to expand...


And you lie and attack Trump for anything he says regardless of what he says even when it directly contradicts other times you criticized him for the opposite position.

So you just support your own liars.   There is no actual point of integrity in anything you are saying


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he played it down to avoid a panic let me remind those with selective memory when Trump issued his China travel ban it was the left who played down the seriousness of the virus including Joe Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to forget that little fact sense it exposes the corruption of their hero’s biden and the corrupt dem leaders.lol as I  said before,our last great president jfk is rolling over in his grave how corrupt the dem party has become,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems corrupt? How many have left trump, been fired by trump for not willing to go along with the AH?  Only those in jail ,indicted ,pardoned, support him  besides his lying cowardly congress  and a few idiots here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you translate that from drooling drunken gibberish to English?  Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES I can KAZ . Trump is an asshole and everyone besides a few  know it. They either walked out on him or were let go because they didn't kiss his ass  ......now do you understand?
Click to expand...

Washington DC needs an asshole like the President....it is EXACTLY what that idiot factory needs.


----------



## kaz

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he played it down to avoid a panic let me remind those with selective memory when Trump issued his China travel ban it was the left who played down the seriousness of the virus including Joe Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to forget that little fact sense it exposes the corruption of their hero’s biden and the corrupt dem leaders.lol as I  said before,our last great president jfk is rolling over in his grave how corrupt the dem party has become,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems corrupt? How many have left trump, been fired by trump for not willing to go along with the AH?  Only those in jail ,indicted ,pardoned, support him  besides his lying cowardly congress  and a few idiots here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you translate that from drooling drunken gibberish to English?  Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES I can KAZ . Trump is an asshole and everyone besides a few  know it. They either walked out on him or were let go because they didn't kiss his ass  ......now do you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Washington DC needs an asshole like the President....it is EXACTLY what that idiot factory needs.
Click to expand...


Yep.  W for example was a hell of a nice guy and a God awful President


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he played it down to avoid a panic let me remind those with selective memory when Trump issued his China travel ban it was the left who played down the seriousness of the virus including Joe Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to forget that little fact sense it exposes the corruption of their hero’s biden and the corrupt dem leaders.lol as I  said before,our last great president jfk is rolling over in his grave how corrupt the dem party has become,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems corrupt? How many have left trump, been fired by trump for not willing to go along with the AH?  Only those in jail ,indicted ,pardoned, support him  besides his lying cowardly congress  and a few idiots here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you translate that from drooling drunken gibberish to English?  Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES I can KAZ . Trump is an asshole and everyone besides a few  know it. They either walked out on him or were let go because they didn't kiss his ass  ......now do you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  Thanks for writing that again for me in coherent drooling drunken English rather than incoherent drooling drunken gibberish
Click to expand...

LOL  you're skating on thin ice Kaz . You're one of my favorite Repubs here  ,,but that could change.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> Biden will bring a great team into the WH. A team with no pos like Pence or Pompi A team he will listen to.


Oh wait.....hahahahahahahahahahaha....more standup from the left....a great team of idiots......hahahahahahaha.   Certainly a diverse team, couldn't function without diversity.


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You make a good point.  If you want to avoid panic, we should stop telling Americans when a hurricane is coming their way.
> 
> All that causes is a run on flashlights, batteries and bottled water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a terrible analogy, Captain Hyperbole.
> 
> Trump didn't hide anything, he just didn't play it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump knew the coronavirus was 5 fives as bad as the worse flu.
> 
> Trump days later said the coronavirus was no worse than the seasonal flu.
> 
> Trump knew it was 5 times as bad, and then said that it wasn't.  That's outright lying about what he knew to be true.
Click to expand...

But it ISN'T five times as bad so what are you whining about?


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he played it down to avoid a panic let me remind those with selective memory when Trump issued his China travel ban it was the left who played down the seriousness of the virus including Joe Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to forget that little fact sense it exposes the corruption of their hero’s biden and the corrupt dem leaders.lol as I  said before,our last great president jfk is rolling over in his grave how corrupt the dem party has become,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems corrupt? How many have left trump, been fired by trump for not willing to go along with the AH?  Only those in jail ,indicted ,pardoned, support him  besides his lying cowardly congress  and a few idiots here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you translate that from drooling drunken gibberish to English?  Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES I can KAZ . Trump is an asshole and everyone besides a few  know it. They either walked out on him or were let go because they didn't kiss his ass  ......now do you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  Thanks for writing that again for me in coherent drooling drunken English rather than incoherent drooling drunken gibberish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  you're skating on thin ice Kaz . You're one of my favorite Repubs here  ,,but that could change.
Click to expand...


What do I care when all you write is hate gibberish?   If you want me to respect you, maybe you should write points, not just you hate Trump, you hate him, you hate hate hate him, you hate Trump.  It's boring and you sound like a fool


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> Yep.  Democrats attack Trump all the time for not shutting down the economy again and for that he shut down the economy before


If Trump had told the governors and mayors what he knew in January, they would have acted completely differently.
They would have ramped up PPE and medical supplies earlier.  Put mask requirements in place earlier.  Put limits on large gatherings earlier. 

In short, they would have gotten ahead of the pandemic, and possibly even avoided the shutdowns.  Having gotten it under control by the other methods a warning would have allowed them to put in place.


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he played it down to avoid a panic let me remind those with selective memory when Trump issued his China travel ban it was the left who played down the seriousness of the virus including Joe Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to forget that little fact sense it exposes the corruption of their hero’s biden and the corrupt dem leaders.lol as I  said before,our last great president jfk is rolling over in his grave how corrupt the dem party has become,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems corrupt? How many have left trump, been fired by trump for not willing to go along with the AH?  Only those in jail ,indicted ,pardoned, support him  besides his lying cowardly congress  and a few idiots here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you translate that from drooling drunken gibberish to English?  Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES I can KAZ . Trump is an asshole and everyone besides a few  know it. They either walked out on him or were let go because they didn't kiss his ass  ......now do you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Washington DC needs an asshole like the President....it is EXACTLY what that idiot factory needs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  W for example was a hell of a nice guy and a God awful President
Click to expand...

so now you have the worst of both worlds.   A moron president and a bullying pos.


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You make a good point.  If you want to avoid panic, we should stop telling Americans when a hurricane is coming their way.
> 
> All that causes is a run on flashlights, batteries and bottled water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a terrible analogy, Captain Hyperbole.
> 
> Trump didn't hide anything, he just didn't play it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump knew the coronavirus was 5 fives as bad as the worse flu.
Click to expand...


Actually the death rate for the flu is about 0.1% and the death rate according to the CDC is 0.26%.   That means the difference is half what you claimed


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> And you lie and attack Trump for anything he says regardless of what he says even when it directly contradicts other times you criticized him for the opposite position.



I've never attacked Trump for saying the coronavirus was deadlier, or more serious than it actually was.  I've never accused Trump of trying to "panic" America over the coronavirus.

Get your claims straight.


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  Democrats attack Trump all the time for not shutting down the economy again and for that he shut down the economy before
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump had told the governors and mayors what he knew in January, they would have acted completely differently.
> They would have ramped up PPE and medical supplies earlier.  Put mask requirements in place earlier.  Put limits on large gatherings earlier.
> 
> In short, they would have gotten ahead of the pandemic, and possibly even avoided the shutdowns.  Having gotten it under control by the other methods a warning would have allowed them to put in place.
Click to expand...

Baloney.....Killer Cuomo did what Killer Cuomo was gonna do no matter what.  And you accused us of passing the buck?  Give me a frickin break.


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he played it down to avoid a panic let me remind those with selective memory when Trump issued his China travel ban it was the left who played down the seriousness of the virus including Joe Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to forget that little fact sense it exposes the corruption of their hero’s biden and the corrupt dem leaders.lol as I  said before,our last great president jfk is rolling over in his grave how corrupt the dem party has become,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems corrupt? How many have left trump, been fired by trump for not willing to go along with the AH?  Only those in jail ,indicted ,pardoned, support him  besides his lying cowardly congress  and a few idiots here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you translate that from drooling drunken gibberish to English?  Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES I can KAZ . Trump is an asshole and everyone besides a few  know it. They either walked out on him or were let go because they didn't kiss his ass  ......now do you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Washington DC needs an asshole like the President....it is EXACTLY what that idiot factory needs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  W for example was a hell of a nice guy and a God awful President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so now you have the worst of both worlds.   A moron president and a bullying pos.
Click to expand...


Biden fully meets that description


----------



## Rambunctious

Dr Fauci just said Trump acted very responsible and professional in the beginning days of the pandemic that we didn't know anything about.....it was the dems that were downplaying the virus calling Trump a Chinaman hater.....every dem governor said Trump has given them everything they wanted and much faster than they could have imagined.....


----------



## Dagosa

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m struggling to think of anything he hasn’t lied about. Really, his campaigns are pretty much sizing the crowd then literally telling them what they want to here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because all you do is read your libber media trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s because the liberal media is exactly what media is suppose be. If the media isn’t liberal, they hide and distort shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says who? Media should report facts and allow the reader/viewer to make their own judgement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PERIOD
Click to expand...

Morality never existed on the right in Trump world. .


LA RAM FAN said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m struggling to think of anything he hasn’t lied about. Really, his campaigns are pretty much sizing the crowd then literally telling them what they want to here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again that describes every president from Reagan to Obama of presidents who could never tell the truth about anything so whats new,Biden sure won’t be the answer.lol
Click to expand...

Nope. The number of feliny convictions mUHC of which is lying is overwhelming on the side of the dirt bag gop. 114 to 1 convictions By gop , much related to lying


kaz said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m struggling to think of anything he hasn’t lied about. Really, his campaigns are pretty much sizing the crowd then literally telling them what they want to here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another zombie leftist who hates Trump no matter what he does then suddenly cares about "truth" when you have none yourself.   If you always tell people it's raining, you're lying whether it's raining or not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kaz  A fish,,and trump rot from the head down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump 2024 too!
Click to expand...

Hoax....trump‘s prescription  of Lipitor runs out before then.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Do you want to know something strange about Covid-19?  Robert Trump's cause of death was Immaculate Misconception.


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> Actually the death rate for the flu is about 0.1% and the death rate according to the CDC is 0.26%.   That means the difference is half what you claimed


That's NOW, after we've started using everything from remsivir to convalescent plasma.  At the time Trump was told it was 5 times as serious as the flu, the death rate was over 1% or 10 times as bad as the flu.


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the death rate for the flu is about 0.1% and the death rate according to the CDC is 0.26%.   That means the difference is half what you claimed
> 
> 
> 
> That's NOW, after we've started using everything from remsivir to convalescent plasma.  At the time Trump was told it was 5 times as serious as the flu, the death rate was over 1% or 10 times as bad as the flu.
Click to expand...

That is because of NY and NJ killing everyone with their idiot leadership.


----------



## meaner gene

Rambunctious said:


> Dr Fauci just said Trump acted very responsible and professional in the beginning days of the pandemic that we didn't know anything about.....it was the dems that were downplaying the virus calling Trump a Chinaman hater.....every dem governor said Trump has given them everything they wanted and much faster than they could have imagined.....


That's because Trump was briefed on how bad the coronavirus was.  We spend $60 billion a year on intelligence to get that information to the president.

And that information did get to the president.

Where it failed is that Trump didn't tell the governors, he didn't tell the mayors, and Trump didn't even tell Fauci.

Everybody was in the dark, because Trump refused to warn anybody.


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Fauci just said Trump acted very responsible and professional in the beginning days of the pandemic that we didn't know anything about.....it was the dems that were downplaying the virus calling Trump a Chinaman hater.....every dem governor said Trump has given them everything they wanted and much faster than they could have imagined.....
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Trump was briefed on how bad the coronavirus was.  We spend $60 billion a year on intelligence to get that information to the president.
> 
> And that information did get to the president.
> 
> Where it failed is that Trump didn't tell the governors, he didn't tell the mayors, and Trump didn't even tell Fauci.
> 
> Everybody was in the dark, because Trump refused to warn anybody.
Click to expand...

There is my tiny violin now just let me get it tuned up with my tiny little bow here......


----------



## Rambunctious

meaner gene said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Fauci just said Trump acted very responsible and professional in the beginning days of the pandemic that we didn't know anything about.....it was the dems that were downplaying the virus calling Trump a Chinaman hater.....every dem governor said Trump has given them everything they wanted and much faster than they could have imagined.....
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Trump was briefed on how bad the coronavirus was.  We spend $60 billion a year on intelligence to get that information to the president.
> 
> And that information did get to the president.
> 
> Where it failed is that Trump didn't tell the governors, he didn't tell the mayors, and Trump didn't even tell Fauci.
> 
> Everybody was in the dark, because Trump refused to warn anybody.
Click to expand...

Go back and watch the press briefings...no one knew anything about covid back then...but you still do not want a panic....just like Cuomo and Biden said.....and do not try and convince me that Cuomo the governor of NY and Pelosi the house speaker and the Finger didn't know everything the president did...that just doesn't pass the smell test.....


----------



## irosie91

the CDC cannot PREDICT how a viral outbreak will GO  by naming it and looking at it with an electron microscope--------the way to KNOW is---wait and 
see.     In 1981 a sickness named   "acquired combined systems immunodeficiency....."   was 
reported-----within a few years  the PREDICTION was that the sickness would devastate the entire population of  New York City----to the point that there would have to be CORPSE trucks clearing the streets of dead bodies-------It didn't happen.   Admit it----in 1981,   YOU  (dear penny)  had not even heard of  "acquired combined systems immuno-deficiency...."


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> Trump was briefed on how bad the coronavirus was.  We spend $60 billion a year on intelligence to get that information to the president.
> 
> And that information did get to the president.
> 
> Where it failed is that Trump didn't tell the governors, he didn't tell the mayors, and Trump didn't even tell Fauci.





jbrownson0831 said:


> There is my tiny violin now just let me get it tuned up with my tiny little bow here......


Trump alone had the power to decide what national intelligence information gets released to the public.  He was told how bad the coronavirus was, and Trump decided he would "play it down" instead of warning people.

The mayors didn't know, the governors didn't know, the people didn't know, and not even Fauci knew.


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> Trump was briefed on how bad the coronavirus was.  We spend $60 billion a year on intelligence to get that information to the president.
> 
> And that information did get to the president.
> 
> Where it failed is that Trump didn't tell the governors, he didn't tell the mayors, and Trump didn't even tell Fauci.





Rambunctious said:


> Go back and watch the press briefings...no one knew anything about covid back then...but you still do not want a panic...


Trump knew in January.  We spend $60 billion a year in order to inform the president about everything going on in the world.

TRUMP KNEW.

He just didn't tell Fauci, or anybody else, because he wanted to "play it down".  He always wanted to "play it down"


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was briefed on how bad the coronavirus was.  We spend $60 billion a year on intelligence to get that information to the president.
> 
> And that information did get to the president.
> 
> Where it failed is that Trump didn't tell the governors, he didn't tell the mayors, and Trump didn't even tell Fauci.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is my tiny violin now just let me get it tuned up with my tiny little bow here......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump alone had the power to decide what national intelligence information gets released to the public.  He was told had bad the coronavirus was, and Trump decided he would "play it down" instead of warning people.
> 
> The mayors didn't know, the governors didn't know, the people didn't know, and not even Fauci knew.
Click to expand...

I think you are off in wacko lalaland where everything is blamed on someone else.


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was briefed on how bad the coronavirus was.  We spend $60 billion a year on intelligence to get that information to the president.
> 
> And that information did get to the president.
> 
> Where it failed is that Trump didn't tell the governors, he didn't tell the mayors, and Trump didn't even tell Fauci.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and watch the press briefings...no one knew anything about covid back then...but you still do not want a panic...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump knew in January.  We spend $60 billion a year in order to inform the president about everything going on in the world.
> 
> TRUMP KNEW.
> 
> He just didn't tell Fauci, or anybody else, because he wanted to "play it down".  He always wanted to "play it down"
Click to expand...

Is that the same January where Trump banned travel from China?


----------



## Rambunctious

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was briefed on how bad the coronavirus was.  We spend $60 billion a year on intelligence to get that information to the president.
> 
> And that information did get to the president.
> 
> Where it failed is that Trump didn't tell the governors, he didn't tell the mayors, and Trump didn't even tell Fauci.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and watch the press briefings...no one knew anything about covid back then...but you still do not want a panic...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump knew in January.  We spend $60 billion a year in order to inform the president about everything going on in the world.
> 
> TRUMP KNEW.
> 
> He just didn't tell Fauci, or anybody else, because he wanted to "play it down".  He always wanted to "play it down"
Click to expand...

Trump knew what we all knew back then...that there was a bad virus out there killing people and he knew not much more then that......this is collapsing around the dems ankles already...people have accepted Trumps explanation....I suggest you stop acting a fool.....


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you lie and attack Trump for anything he says regardless of what he says even when it directly contradicts other times you criticized him for the opposite position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never attacked Trump for saying the coronavirus was deadlier, or more serious than it actually was.  I've never accused Trump of trying to "panic" America over the coronavirus.
> 
> Get your claims straight.
Click to expand...


I didn't say that was the issue you contradict yourself on.  I just said you contract yourself.   I think that's pretty clear.   Not a strong reader, huh?

For example, you attack Trump for the economic impact of the first shutdown while you demand more shutdown.

Truth is irrelevant to you.  Fine, but cut the stupid shit that you care about truth when you clearly don't


----------



## BlindBoo

Just like Nixon knew......Trumpybear knew and did it on purpose.  It's on tape.

Are there no patriotic Republicans left in the party?


----------



## WTH_Progs?

Question for PROGS.  What exactly would you have done, and how would today be different?

We'll ignore Governors run the States and had the same information.


----------



## kaz

Dagosa said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m struggling to think of anything he hasn’t lied about. Really, his campaigns are pretty much sizing the crowd then literally telling them what they want to here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because all you do is read your libber media trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s because the liberal media is exactly what media is suppose be. If the media isn’t liberal, they hide and distort shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says who? Media should report facts and allow the reader/viewer to make their own judgement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PERIOD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morality never existed on the right in Trump world. .
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m struggling to think of anything he hasn’t lied about. Really, his campaigns are pretty much sizing the crowd then literally telling them what they want to here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again that describes every president from Reagan to Obama of presidents who could never tell the truth about anything so whats new,Biden sure won’t be the answer.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. The number of feliny convictions mUHC of which is lying is overwhelming on the side of the dirt bag gop. 114 to 1 convictions By gop , much related to lying
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m struggling to think of anything he hasn’t lied about. Really, his campaigns are pretty much sizing the crowd then literally telling them what they want to here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another zombie leftist who hates Trump no matter what he does then suddenly cares about "truth" when you have none yourself.   If you always tell people it's raining, you're lying whether it's raining or not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kaz  A fish,,and trump rot from the head down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump 2024 too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoax....trump‘s prescription  of Lipitor runs out before then.
Click to expand...


Trump is a ball of energy.  I can't wait until he runs again in 2028 for his fourth term


----------



## meaner gene

Nostra said:


> Is that the same January where Trump banned travel from China?


Trump NEVER banned travel from China.

Trump banned Chinese nationals from China entering the US.

Trump even chartered flights to help eventually bring 40,000 non-chinese nationals out of Wuhan, and the rest of China.


----------



## Quasar44

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


That is what good leaders do ...they avoid hysteria and calm the public


----------



## jbrownson0831

BlindBoo said:


> Just like Nixon knew......Trumpybear knew and did it on purpose.  It's on tape.
> 
> Are there no patriotic Republicans left in the party?


Spare me.....we are the only patriots there are.  You goofs want open borders, jobs overseas, no police, and checks to sit home wearing your goofy masks.


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Fauci just said Trump acted very responsible and professional in the beginning days of the pandemic that we didn't know anything about.....it was the dems that were downplaying the virus calling Trump a Chinaman hater.....every dem governor said Trump has given them everything they wanted and much faster than they could have imagined.....
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Trump was briefed on how bad the coronavirus was.  We spend $60 billion a year on intelligence to get that information to the president.
> 
> And that information did get to the president.
> 
> Where it failed is that Trump didn't tell the governors, he didn't tell the mayors, and Trump didn't even tell Fauci.
> 
> Everybody was in the dark, because Trump refused to warn anybody.
Click to expand...


Yes, Trump knew about the virus, no one else knew.  Trump of course diagnosed the issue being a clinical researcher and kept it a secret.   It was only known by him.  

Do you even read your own crap?  If you don't, why do you make us do it?


----------



## jbrownson0831

kaz said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Fauci just said Trump acted very responsible and professional in the beginning days of the pandemic that we didn't know anything about.....it was the dems that were downplaying the virus calling Trump a Chinaman hater.....every dem governor said Trump has given them everything they wanted and much faster than they could have imagined.....
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Trump was briefed on how bad the coronavirus was.  We spend $60 billion a year on intelligence to get that information to the president.
> 
> And that information did get to the president.
> 
> Where it failed is that Trump didn't tell the governors, he didn't tell the mayors, and Trump didn't even tell Fauci.
> 
> Everybody was in the dark, because Trump refused to warn anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Trump knew about the virus, no one else knew.  Trump of course diagnosed the issue being a clinical researcher and kept it a secret.   It was only known by him.
> 
> Do you even read your own crap?  If you don't, why do you make us do it?
Click to expand...

Right, and once he had performed all the lab and clinical tests on the virus, he let Fauci in on the results.


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the same January where Trump banned travel from China?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump NEVER banned travel from China.
> 
> Trump banned Chinese nationals from China entering the US.
> 
> Trump even chartered flights to help eventually bring 40,000 non-chinese nationals out of Wuhan, and the rest of China.
Click to expand...


Gotcha, so Trump should have stopped US citizens from coming home?   More of your mental retardation.

And Biden called Trump a racist for the travel he did restrict.  That while now he says he would have done the same thing.

You're a liar worshiping a liar


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

joaquinmiller said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He knew how easily transmissible COVID-19 and he told people NOT TO WEAR MASKS!!!
> 
> 45  LIED!!!!
> 
> He knew that social distancing would have prevented the spead of COVID-19 and he continued to hold rallies and encorage large outdoor gatherings.
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He knew children were not "*Almost Immune*".
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He knew back in February how dangerous COVID-19 was back in February and he did nothing.
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He was NOT "*Playing  It Down*" to "*Control Panic*", he was sitting on his fat pimpled useless fucking ass and he did noting.
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He has no plan.  He has done nothing at all except continue to lie.  His lies have cost the lives of *One Hundred Ninety-Five Thousand Seven Hundred Sixty-One* (*195,761*) Innocent Men, Women and Children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 45 knew how deadly, how dangerous COVID-19 is and he LIED!!!!
> 
> Come Cons, what you doing right this very now if a President HRC had done exactly what 45 has done and what would be your responce.
> 
> And before Cons demand my proof of 45 saying he admitted he played it down, here are my sources.
> 
> 1.  Trump admitted he deliberately played down coronavirus threat: Reports.
> 
> 2.  Trump, in Bob Woodward Interview, Said He Played Down Coronavirus’s Severity.
> 
> 3.  Trump deliberately downplayed virus, book says.
> 
> 4.  Trump privately called coronavirus 'deadly' while comparing it to flu publicly: Woodward book.
> 
> 5.  .
> 
> 5-Seperate Sources confirm the story.  45 LIED.
> 
> 45 LIED *194,00O* People Died.
> 
> It is as simple and as sad as that.
> 
> 
> 
> So if Trump lost in 2016 we would have ZERO deaths?
> 
> Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  We wouldn't have thought trade wars good, and easy-to-win.  It wouldn't have resulted in increased beef and protein prices in China - causing people to cast further about for sources of meat and introducing coronavirus to humans.  Butterfly in Beijing and whatnot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're reaching, Miguel. But then again, you're a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Azog the Oblivious.
> 
> I don't see anyone else providing the unknowable answer to your stupid question.
Click to expand...

Therein lies the problem. Stop blaming Trump and start blaming the WHO and China, Roberto.


----------



## meaner gene

Rambunctious said:


> *Trump knew what we all knew back then...that there was a bad virus out there killing people and he knew not much more then that......*this is collapsing around the dems ankles already...people have accepted Trumps explanation....I suggest you stop acting a fool.....



Are you completely stupid?



meaner gene said:


> Trump was briefed on how bad the coronavirus was.  We spend $60 billion a year on intelligence to get that information to the president.
> 
> And that information did get to the president.



Trump was completely briefed on it in January that we have proof of, and Trump was briefed even before that.



meaner gene said:


> Trump knew in January.  We spend $60 billion a year in order to inform the president about everything going on in the world.
> 
> TRUMP KNEW.



When you claim we knew what Trump knew, you might as well claim we knew about the secret next generation of nuclear weapons too.


----------



## jbrownson0831

AzogtheDefiler said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He knew how easily transmissible COVID-19 and he told people NOT TO WEAR MASKS!!!
> 
> 45  LIED!!!!
> 
> He knew that social distancing would have prevented the spead of COVID-19 and he continued to hold rallies and encorage large outdoor gatherings.
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He knew children were not "*Almost Immune*".
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He knew back in February how dangerous COVID-19 was back in February and he did nothing.
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He was NOT "*Playing  It Down*" to "*Control Panic*", he was sitting on his fat pimpled useless fucking ass and he did noting.
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> He has no plan.  He has done nothing at all except continue to lie.  His lies have cost the lives of *One Hundred Ninety-Five Thousand Seven Hundred Sixty-One* (*195,761*) Innocent Men, Women and Children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 45 knew how deadly, how dangerous COVID-19 is and he LIED!!!!
> 
> Come Cons, what you doing right this very now if a President HRC had done exactly what 45 has done and what would be your responce.
> 
> And before Cons demand my proof of 45 saying he admitted he played it down, here are my sources.
> 
> 1.  Trump admitted he deliberately played down coronavirus threat: Reports.
> 
> 2.  Trump, in Bob Woodward Interview, Said He Played Down Coronavirus’s Severity.
> 
> 3.  Trump deliberately downplayed virus, book says.
> 
> 4.  Trump privately called coronavirus 'deadly' while comparing it to flu publicly: Woodward book.
> 
> 5.  .
> 
> 5-Seperate Sources confirm the story.  45 LIED.
> 
> 45 LIED *194,00O* People Died.
> 
> It is as simple and as sad as that.
> 
> 
> 
> So if Trump lost in 2016 we would have ZERO deaths?
> 
> Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  We wouldn't have thought trade wars good, and easy-to-win.  It wouldn't have resulted in increased beef and protein prices in China - causing people to cast further about for sources of meat and introducing coronavirus to humans.  Butterfly in Beijing and whatnot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're reaching, Miguel. But then again, you're a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Azog the Oblivious.
> 
> I don't see anyone else providing the unknowable answer to your stupid question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Therein lies the problem. Stop blaming Trump and start blaming the WHO and China, Roberto.
Click to expand...

They can't do that, corona is their campaign platform.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dagosa said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m struggling to think of anything he hasn’t lied about. Really, his campaigns are pretty much sizing the crowd then literally telling them what they want to here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because all you do is read your libber media trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s because the liberal media is exactly what media is suppose be. If the media isn’t liberal, they hide and distort shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says who? Media should report facts and allow the reader/viewer to make their own judgement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PERIOD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morality never existed on the right in Trump world. .
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m struggling to think of anything he hasn’t lied about. Really, his campaigns are pretty much sizing the crowd then literally telling them what they want to here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again that describes every president from Reagan to Obama of presidents who could never tell the truth about anything so whats new,Biden sure won’t be the answer.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. The number of feliny convictions mUHC of which is lying is overwhelming on the side of the dirt bag gop. 114 to 1 convictions By gop , much related to lying
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m struggling to think of anything he hasn’t lied about. Really, his campaigns are pretty much sizing the crowd then literally telling them what they want to here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another zombie leftist who hates Trump no matter what he does then suddenly cares about "truth" when you have none yourself.   If you always tell people it's raining, you're lying whether it's raining or not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kaz  A fish,,and trump rot from the head down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump 2024 too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoax....trump‘s prescription  of Lipitor runs out before then.
Click to expand...

Rick Manning says otherwise. Sucks to be you. Trump 2020.


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> I didn't say that was the issue you contradict yourself on.  I just said you contract yourself.



That sounds like a gauntlet being thrown.

Have at it, cite a contradiction.

But I expect if you can't do that, you'll apologize for that claim.


----------



## Rambunctious

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the same January where Trump banned travel from China?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump NEVER banned travel from China.
> 
> Trump banned Chinese nationals from China entering the US.
> 
> Trump even chartered flights to help eventually bring 40,000 non-chinese nationals out of Wuhan, and the rest of China.
Click to expand...

Stop lying...the only flights allowed from China were to bring American citizens back home...and they were all immediately quarantined when they stepped off the jet....why do you think you can shade the truth like this?...it was just 5 months ago...do not make the mistake of thinking that we are all as fucking stupid as you....


----------



## Claudette

Nostra said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was briefed on how bad the coronavirus was.  We spend $60 billion a year on intelligence to get that information to the president.
> 
> And that information did get to the president.
> 
> Where it failed is that Trump didn't tell the governors, he didn't tell the mayors, and Trump didn't even tell Fauci.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and watch the press briefings...no one knew anything about covid back then...but you still do not want a panic...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump knew in January.  We spend $60 billion a year in order to inform the president about everything going on in the world.
> 
> TRUMP KNEW.
> 
> He just didn't tell Fauci, or anybody else, because he wanted to "play it down".  He always wanted to "play it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the same January where Trump banned travel from China?
Click to expand...


Yes that would be that January. Its the same January the Dems called him a racist for wanted to stop the spread into the US. 

I'm sure you have noticed that they lefty loons never call Pelousy a liar even thought she told everyone the virus was nothing and they should all enjoy the Chinese New Year. Seems she's not a liar but Trump is. 

Typical hypocrites.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Claudette said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was briefed on how bad the coronavirus was.  We spend $60 billion a year on intelligence to get that information to the president.
> 
> And that information did get to the president.
> 
> Where it failed is that Trump didn't tell the governors, he didn't tell the mayors, and Trump didn't even tell Fauci.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and watch the press briefings...no one knew anything about covid back then...but you still do not want a panic...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump knew in January.  We spend $60 billion a year in order to inform the president about everything going on in the world.
> 
> TRUMP KNEW.
> 
> He just didn't tell Fauci, or anybody else, because he wanted to "play it down".  He always wanted to "play it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the same January where Trump banned travel from China?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that would be that January. Its the same January the Dems called him a racist for wanted to stop the spread into the US.
> 
> I'm sure you have noticed that they lefty loons never call Pelousy a liar even thought she told everyone the virus was nothing and they should all enjoy the Chinese New Year. Seems she's not a liar but Trump is.
> 
> Typical hypocrites.
Click to expand...

That brings up a funny memory....for the 2018 midterm elections the looney Dems running for the House of Wackos never brought up they were Dems in their ads....they acted like Republicans and then at the end, they said if elected they would NOT support Plasticface coming back as House Speaker...of course, all lies to get elected.


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say that was the issue you contradict yourself on.  I just said you contract yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a gauntlet being thrown.
> 
> Have at it, cite a contradiction.
> 
> But I expect if you can't do that, you'll apologize for that claim.
Click to expand...


Damn straight it's a gauntlet being thrown down.

I already gave you an example in the post you took that quote from.  You attack Trump for the economic impacts of the shutdown while you demand we shut down again.

Another one.   You praise Biden for his coronavirus plan, which is Trump's plan you blast him for


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> Gotcha, so Trump should have stopped US citizens from coming home?   More of your mental retardation.


Obama only let flights from ebola stricken countries enter airports set up to screen incoming passengers for symptoms.

Trump didn't do that.


----------



## Rambunctious

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, so Trump should have stopped US citizens from coming home?   More of your mental retardation.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama only let flights from ebola stricken countries enter airports set up to screen incoming passengers for symptoms.
> 
> Trump didn't do that.
Click to expand...

Bullshit...stop lying....


----------



## BlindBoo

jbrownson0831 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Nixon knew......Trumpybear knew and did it on purpose.  It's on tape.
> 
> Are there no patriotic Republicans left in the party?
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me.....we are the only patriots there are.  You goofs want open borders, jobs overseas, no police, and checks to sit home wearing your goofy masks.
Click to expand...


This is about lying on purpose to the American people about how deadly the new virus was, not the lies you and your kind spread about our regulated border, or the export of capital, or de-funding choke holds......


----------



## meaner gene

Rambunctious said:


> Stop lying...the only flights allowed from China were to bring American citizens back home...*and they were all immediately quarantined when they stepped off the jet....*



What... is that breaking news that Trump quarantined 40,000 passengers.

Do you have a link to that (he said sarcastically knowing it's another lie)


----------



## Flopper

Rambunctious said:


> I can post dozens of videos showing Biden Coumo Pelosi and other dems downplaying the virus...when they were asked why they did that... each one said just what Trump said....did not want to panic society...so this is yet another false scandal....*don't you have any reasons for us to vote FOR Biden and not just against Trump?......*





Rambunctious said:


> I can post dozens of videos showing Biden Coumo Pelosi and other dems downplaying the virus...when they were asked why they did that... each one said just what Trump said....did not want to panic society...so this is yet another false scandal....*don't you have any reasons for us to vote FOR Biden and not just against Trump?......*


When a president proves he is incompetent, dishonest, and has brought great  harm to the nation, there is  nothing wrong with voting him out office.  It's hard to imagine Biden being a more discussing and incompetent president than Trump.


----------



## jbrownson0831

BlindBoo said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Nixon knew......Trumpybear knew and did it on purpose.  It's on tape.
> 
> Are there no patriotic Republicans left in the party?
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me.....we are the only patriots there are.  You goofs want open borders, jobs overseas, no police, and checks to sit home wearing your goofy masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is about lying on purpose to the American people about how deadly the new virus was, not the lies you and your kind spread about our regulated border, or the export of capital, or de-funding choke holds......
Click to expand...

As it turns out the virus isnt that deadly.....and as with any information you get from the "experts", the decision makers have to decide exactly what to tell the public and how accurate the information is.  That is why he is President, libber....he has to make the tough calls and does a great job in doing so.


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, so Trump should have stopped US citizens from coming home?   More of your mental retardation.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama only let flights from ebola stricken countries enter airports set up to screen incoming passengers for symptoms.
> 
> Trump didn't do that.
Click to expand...


And yet obviously your reasoning is, you hate Trump.  Think of a factoid to attack him with.   There are similarities and differences there.  There are a hell of a lot less people coming from that region of Africa than China and Europe.   But you don't really care.  It's just attack


----------



## jbrownson0831

Flopper said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can post dozens of videos showing Biden Coumo Pelosi and other dems downplaying the virus...when they were asked why they did that... each one said just what Trump said....did not want to panic society...so this is yet another false scandal....*don't you have any reasons for us to vote FOR Biden and not just against Trump?......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can post dozens of videos showing Biden Coumo Pelosi and other dems downplaying the virus...when they were asked why they did that... each one said just what Trump said....did not want to panic society...so this is yet another false scandal....*don't you have any reasons for us to vote FOR Biden and not just against Trump?......*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a president proves he is incompetent, dishonest, and has brought great  harm to the nation, there is  nothing wrong with voting him out office.  It's hard to imagine Biden being a more discussing and incompetent president than Trump.
Click to expand...

Well if you had a brain then you would be able to imagine harder.


----------



## kaz

BlindBoo said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Nixon knew......Trumpybear knew and did it on purpose.  It's on tape.
> 
> Are there no patriotic Republicans left in the party?
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me.....we are the only patriots there are.  You goofs want open borders, jobs overseas, no police, and checks to sit home wearing your goofy masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is about lying on purpose to the American people about how deadly the new virus was, not the lies you and your kind spread about our regulated border, or the export of capital, or de-funding choke holds......
Click to expand...


But again, you're lying.  You hate Trump and attack him for whatever he says.  So why should anyone give a shit when you are part of the leftist echo chamber calling Trump a liar when you're constantly lying about him?


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> I already gave you an example in the post you took that quote from. * You attack Trump for the economic impacts of the shutdown while you demand we shut down again.*


Damn son.... you're making claims your ass can't cash.  I never did anything of what you claim I said, and you haven't posted a quote or a citation to back it up, 

Because I never said what you claim I said, or you would be able to QUOTE, or LINK, or CITE it.

Thump - Clink  (the sound of the gauntlet being thrown again)


----------



## kaz

jbrownson0831 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can post dozens of videos showing Biden Coumo Pelosi and other dems downplaying the virus...when they were asked why they did that... each one said just what Trump said....did not want to panic society...so this is yet another false scandal....*don't you have any reasons for us to vote FOR Biden and not just against Trump?......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can post dozens of videos showing Biden Coumo Pelosi and other dems downplaying the virus...when they were asked why they did that... each one said just what Trump said....did not want to panic society...so this is yet another false scandal....*don't you have any reasons for us to vote FOR Biden and not just against Trump?......*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a president proves he is incompetent, dishonest, and has brought great  harm to the nation, there is  nothing wrong with voting him out office.  It's hard to imagine Biden being a more discussing and incompetent president than Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you had a brain then you would be able to imagine harder.
Click to expand...


----------



## jbrownson0831

kaz said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Nixon knew......Trumpybear knew and did it on purpose.  It's on tape.
> 
> Are there no patriotic Republicans left in the party?
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me.....we are the only patriots there are.  You goofs want open borders, jobs overseas, no police, and checks to sit home wearing your goofy masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is about lying on purpose to the American people about how deadly the new virus was, not the lies you and your kind spread about our regulated border, or the export of capital, or de-funding choke holds......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But again, you're lying.  You hate Trump and attack him for whatever he says.  So why should anyone give a shit when you are part of the leftist echo chamber calling Trump a liar when you're constantly lying about him?
Click to expand...

Awwwk!  Trump lied!  Awwwk!


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already gave you an example in the post you took that quote from. * You attack Trump for the economic impacts of the shutdown while you demand we shut down again.*
> 
> 
> 
> Damn son.... you're making claims your ass can't cash.  I never did anything of what you claim I said, and you haven't posted a quote or a citation to back it up,
> 
> Because I never said what you claim I said, or you would be able to QUOTE, or LINK, or CITE it.
> 
> Thump - Clink  (the sound of the gauntlet being thrown again)
Click to expand...


I didn't hear any denials there, just more of your stupid lying crap


----------



## Claudette

Flopper said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can post dozens of videos showing Biden Coumo Pelosi and other dems downplaying the virus...when they were asked why they did that... each one said just what Trump said....did not want to panic society...so this is yet another false scandal....*don't you have any reasons for us to vote FOR Biden and not just against Trump?......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can post dozens of videos showing Biden Coumo Pelosi and other dems downplaying the virus...when they were asked why they did that... each one said just what Trump said....did not want to panic society...so this is yet another false scandal....*don't you have any reasons for us to vote FOR Biden and not just against Trump?......*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a president proves he is incompetent, dishonest, and has brought great  harm to the nation, there is  nothing wrong with voting him out office.  It's hard to imagine Biden being a more discussing and incompetent president than Trump.
Click to expand...


Guess you haven't seen the list of what he will do if elected. Eye opening it is. 

No sane American would vote for it. But then you lefty loons seem to be far from sane.


----------



## Rambunctious

meaner gene said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying...the only flights allowed from China were to bring American citizens back home...*and they were all immediately quarantined when they stepped off the jet....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What... is that breaking news that Trump quarantined 40,000 passengers.
> 
> Do you have a link to that (he said sarcastically knowing it's another lie)
Click to expand...

You know what dummy?...why don't you try thinking back to the beginning when you couldn't find a roll of toilet paper to save your life...that was due to panic....the leader of the nation had a duty to calm irrational panic like that...grow the fuck up....


----------



## jbrownson0831

Rambunctious said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying...the only flights allowed from China were to bring American citizens back home...*and they were all immediately quarantined when they stepped off the jet....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What... is that breaking news that Trump quarantined 40,000 passengers.
> 
> Do you have a link to that (he said sarcastically knowing it's another lie)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what dummy?...why don't you try thinking back to the beginning when you couldn't find a roll of toilet paper to save your life...that was due to panic....the leader of the nation had a duty to calm irrational panic like that...grow the fuck up....
Click to expand...

Excellent point.


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> Damn son.... you're making claims your ass can't cash. * I never did anything of what you claim I said*, and you haven't posted a quote or a citation to back it up,





kaz said:


> I didn't hear any denials there, just more of your stupid lying crap


Of course you didn't hear a denial.  You have to read it.

Now cite what I did anything of what you claimed.
And in case you forgot what you said.



kaz said:


> . * You attack Trump for the economic impacts of the shutdown while you demand we shut down again.*


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the same January where Trump banned travel from China?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump NEVER banned travel from China.
> 
> Trump banned Chinese nationals from China entering the US.
> 
> Trump even chartered flights to help eventually bring 40,000 non-chinese nationals out of Wuhan, and the rest of China.
Click to expand...

*Trump banned Chinese nationals from China entering the US.*

In January.........


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> What... is that breaking news that Trump quarantined 40,000 passengers.
> 
> *Do you have a link to that (he said sarcastically knowing it's another lie)*





Rambunctious said:


> You know what dummy?...why don't you try thinking back to the beginning when you couldn't find a roll of toilet paper to save your life...that was due to panic....the leader of the nation had a duty to calm irrational panic like that...grow the fuck up....


Changing the subject?  Figures, since you can't prove Trump put 40,000 passengers returning from China in quarantine.  

But I will give you a clue.   Trump gave them a card, asking (not telling asking) them to voluntarily (not mandatory voluntary)  self isolate (not quarantine, but isolate)  

You can't even spin your claim of Trump putting them in quarantine


----------



## Dagosa

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m struggling to think of anything he hasn’t lied about. Really, his campaigns are pretty much sizing the crowd then literally telling them what they want to here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another zombie leftist who hates Trump no matter what he does then suddenly cares about "truth" when you have none yourself.   If you always tell people it's raining, you're lying whether it's raining or not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kaz  A fish,,and trump rot from the head down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump 2020
Click to expand...

2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dagosa said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I done that? Can you quote me? Did I argue against your point that the numbers may very well be inflated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said they may be inflated while you attacked him anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I condemned him for his lying to the public and then condemning those who wanted to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you're not honest at all.  You hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he says or does.  There's no honesty in that at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....I supported Trump when he said he was going to bring the troops home......but it ended up being a lie also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m struggling to think of anything he hasn’t lied about. Really, his campaigns are pretty much sizing the crowd then literally telling them what they want to here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another zombie leftist who hates Trump no matter what he does then suddenly cares about "truth" when you have none yourself.   If you always tell people it's raining, you're lying whether it's raining or not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kaz  A fish,,and trump rot from the head down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
Click to expand...

Rick Manning told me. How do you feel about that?


----------



## Dagosa

Nostra said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the same January where Trump banned travel from China?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump NEVER banned travel from China.
> 
> Trump banned Chinese nationals from China entering the US.
> 
> Trump even chartered flights to help eventually bring 40,000 non-chinese nationals out of Wuhan, and the rest of China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Trump banned Chinese nationals from China entering the US.*
> 
> In January.........
Click to expand...

Ahhh that’s only assuming  Chinese carry the virus. Really, do you believe  that ?
Upwards if 8,000 Americans traveled in and out of China  DAILY I
So the idea there was a travel ban is hilarious.


----------



## meaner gene

Nostra said:


> *Trump banned Chinese nationals from China entering the US.*
> 
> In January.........


Yup, and we all know (again with sarcasm)  that the coronavirus ONLY infects chinese nationals.

So Americans in China wouldn't bring it back to the USA.


----------



## MisterBeale

Wow, this is such a stupid thread.

I listened to the tape, the conversation was transcribed under it.

Leave it to CNN to take everything out of context and Bob Woodward to make hyperbole of nothing.

Trump isn't "lying," he is just doing what all good leaders and politicians do, he is and was. . . _leading_.  Duh.

Stupid ass reason for a thread to go on for so many pages.

But it is pointless, b/c the corporate media want something else, they WANT a panic, they WANT to destroy the economy. . . it serves their purpose to get BIDEN elected. . . duh.  

Are you folks this dumb, really?

Direct quote from Trump;

"I wanted to- I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down, because I don’t want to create a panic."

Anyone who entirely believes the narrative of either CNN, Woodward, OR Trump needs their head examined. . . .


----------



## Rambunctious

meaner gene said:


> Trump gave them a card, asking (not telling asking) them to voluntarily (not mandatory voluntary) self isolate (not quarantine, but isolate)


We do not have totalitarian style of government as much as you wish we did.....this is why we have so many cases comparatively...because we are a united states with separate powers...each state makes their own decisions...all the president can do is to ask...unless you are a dem president then the media grants you all the power on the planet....


----------



## meaner gene

MisterBeale said:


> Trump isn't "lying," he is just doing what all good leaders and politicians do, he is and was. . . _leading_.  Duh.


The Trump tape is akin to finding a tape or transcript where the national security advisor told FDR in November that the Japanese were planning to attack Pearl Harbor.

And then FDR "playing it down"


----------



## pknopp

MisterBeale said:


> Wow, this is such a stupid thread.
> 
> I listened to the tape, the conversation was transcribed under it.
> 
> Leave it to CNN to take everything out of context and Bob Woodward to make hyperbole of nothing.
> 
> Trump isn't "lying," he is just doing what all good leaders and politicians do, he is and was. . . _leading_.  Duh.
> 
> Stupid ass reason for a thread to go on for so many pages.
> 
> But it is pointless, b/c the corporate media want something else, they WANT a panic, they WANT to destroy the economy. . . it serves their purpose to get BIDEN elected. . . duh.
> 
> Are you folks this dumb, really?
> 
> Direct quote from Trump;
> 
> "I wanted to- I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down, because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Anyone who entirely believes the narrative of either CNN, Woodward, OR Trump needs their head examined. . . .



 Seems to me that you are arguing that Trump downplayed the risk (which he acknowleged) because he was afraid it would be bad for the economy if he was honest.

 Putting coins over people.


----------



## Dagosa

MisterBeale said:


> Trump isn't "lying," he is just doing what all good leaders and politicians do, he is and was. . . _leading_. Duh.


Good leaders like dictators. They always sugar coat everything. Th3 greatest leanest ar3 honest and truthful. Something Foreign  to you.


----------



## meaner gene

Rambunctious said:


> We do not have totalitarian style of government as much as you wish we did....



Yet that's not what you said.



Rambunctious said:


> Stop lying...the only flights allowed from China were to bring American citizens back home...*and they were all immediately quarantined when they stepped off the jet....*



Were you lying before, or are you lying about it now?


----------



## Dagosa

meaner gene said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't "lying," he is just doing what all good leaders and politicians do, he is and was. . . _leading_.  Duh.
> 
> 
> 
> The Trump tape is akin to finding a tape or transcript where the national security advisor told FDR in November that the Japanese were planning to attack Pearl Harbor.
> 
> And then FDR "playing it down"
Click to expand...

Like Bush and the Mission accomplish banner.


----------



## BlindBoo

jbrownson0831 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Nixon knew......Trumpybear knew and did it on purpose.  It's on tape.
> 
> Are there no patriotic Republicans left in the party?
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me.....we are the only patriots there are.  You goofs want open borders, jobs overseas, no police, and checks to sit home wearing your goofy masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is about lying on purpose to the American people about how deadly the new virus was, not the lies you and your kind spread about our regulated border, or the export of capital, or de-funding choke holds......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As it turns out the virus isnt that deadly.....and as with any information you get from the "experts", the decision makers have to decide exactly what to tell the public and how accurate the information is.  That is why he is President, libber....he has to make the tough calls and does a great job in doing so.
Click to expand...


Where are all the whiners of the Rabid Right when they went on and on about Obama's H1N1 death toll.  After Trumps Pandemic numbers are over 10 times higher they seems to disappear.

Trumpybear decides what to tell the public based on what is good for Trumpybear and Trumpybear alone.  He has the temperament of Sonny, the mind of Fredo, but he thinks he's Michael.


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> The Trump tape is akin to finding a tape or transcript where the national security advisor told FDR in November that the Japanese were planning to attack Pearl Harbor.
> 
> And then FDR "playing it down"





Dagosa said:


> Like Bush and the Mission accomplish banner.


Republicans have a long history of explaining away why their guy lies.


----------



## Dagosa

kaz said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, so Trump should have stopped US citizens from coming home?   More of your mental retardation.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama only let flights from ebola stricken countries enter airports set up to screen incoming passengers for symptoms.
> 
> Trump didn't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet obviously your reasoning is, you hate Trump.  Think of a factoid to attack him with.   There are similarities and differences there.  There are a hell of a lot less people coming from that region of Africa than China and Europe.   But you don't really care.  It's just attack
Click to expand...

The ghost of Nixon to Trump.....” Hey dufus, you did hear about Watergate and still you let Woodward Tape you ? What a fkin* idiot.”


----------



## Weatherman2020

Nosmo King said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With his own voice! Who "debunked" this story?
> 
> Trump lied to the American people, that includes you. And yet you deny it.
> 
> Thus cults work in poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwk!  Awwwwk!  Libber Polly wanna cracker!  Awwwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well argued.
> 
> You deny facts. Why should your immaturity be rewarded by debate? You cannot be taught, informed or respected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which facts?  You mean like the 2.8% mortality the President has lowered our country down to, after the 8% mass murderer Killer Cuomo and his band of Democrat hit men killed 90,000 people?  We are lower than the global average despite NY and NJ causing more deaths than most countries....we have conducted 90 million tests to lead the globe there too....those facts??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4% of world population yet 25% of coronavirus cases.
> 
> Trump saying he knows the lethality, communicability, and effects on all age groups, yet publically calling the pandemic a "hoax" (a word he uses as projection) and saying it will just 'go away'!  Americans need facts to make decisions. Trump is telling us what to think.
> 
> And you just go along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why WHO said travel restrictions were not required and you Leftards called Trump a racist for putting travel restrictions in place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pandemics are fluid situations. Consistently in a state of flux.
> 
> That's why leadership must keep people truthfully informed. And that's what Trump fails to do.
> 
> Kiss his ass at your own peril. Don't sell lies and tell me it's good for me.
Click to expand...

Downplayed? Like the Speaker of the House walking around in crowded Chinatown and telling everyone to come on down, everything is fine?

Dumbass.


----------



## Dagosa

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Trump tape is akin to finding a tape or transcript where the national security advisor told FDR in November that the Japanese were planning to attack Pearl Harbor.
> 
> And then FDR "playing it down"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Bush and the Mission accomplish banner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans have a long history of explaining away why their guy lies.
Click to expand...

With all the lies, they have plenty of practice.


----------



## Weatherman2020

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Trump tape is akin to finding a tape or transcript where the national security advisor told FDR in November that the Japanese were planning to attack Pearl Harbor.
> 
> And then FDR "playing it down"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Bush and the Mission accomplish banner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans have a long history of explaining away why their guy lies.
Click to expand...










						Pelosi says ‘no’ regrets after initial downplaying of coronavirus earlier this year
					

House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and other Democrats have frequently accused President Trump of not taking the coronavirus pandemic seriously enough, particularly when it first it the U.S., but when confronted with her own comments that appeared to take COVID-19 lightly, Pelosi insisted that she did...




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Rambunctious

meaner gene said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do not have totalitarian style of government as much as you wish we did....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet that's not what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying...the only flights allowed from China were to bring American citizens back home...*and they were all immediately quarantined when they stepped off the jet....*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were you lying before, or are you lying about it now?
Click to expand...

What are you playing gotcha?...he asked them to quarantine themselves...what is so hard to understand?...every nation on earth did the same after we did it first...why that's not good enough for you must simply be TDS....remember the predictions....2 million dead...do you have a calculator handy....minus 180,000 from 2 million...and tell us what you get.....


----------



## Dagosa

Rambunctious said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do not have totalitarian style of government as much as you wish we did....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet that's not what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying...the only flights allowed from China were to bring American citizens back home...*and they were all immediately quarantined when they stepped off the jet....*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were you lying before, or are you lying about it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you playing gotcha?...he asked them to quarantine themselves...what is so hard to understand?...every nation on earth did the same after we did it first...why that's not good enough for you must simply be TDS....remember the predictions....2 million dead...do you have a calculator handy....minus 180,000 from 2 million...and tell us what you get.....
Click to expand...

Meanwhile, every other nation in better shape started test and contact tracing LONG  before we did. Trump does what he does.....plays golf and cheats at it.


----------



## Nosmo King

Weatherman2020 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With his own voice! Who "debunked" this story?
> 
> Trump lied to the American people, that includes you. And yet you deny it.
> 
> Thus cults work in poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwk!  Awwwwk!  Libber Polly wanna cracker!  Awwwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well argued.
> 
> You deny facts. Why should your immaturity be rewarded by debate? You cannot be taught, informed or respected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which facts?  You mean like the 2.8% mortality the President has lowered our country down to, after the 8% mass murderer Killer Cuomo and his band of Democrat hit men killed 90,000 people?  We are lower than the global average despite NY and NJ causing more deaths than most countries....we have conducted 90 million tests to lead the globe there too....those facts??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4% of world population yet 25% of coronavirus cases.
> 
> Trump saying he knows the lethality, communicability, and effects on all age groups, yet publically calling the pandemic a "hoax" (a word he uses as projection) and saying it will just 'go away'!  Americans need facts to make decisions. Trump is telling us what to think.
> 
> And you just go along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why WHO said travel restrictions were not required and you Leftards called Trump a racist for putting travel restrictions in place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pandemics are fluid situations. Consistently in a state of flux.
> 
> That's why leadership must keep people truthfully informed. And that's what Trump fails to do.
> 
> Kiss his ass at your own peril. Don't sell lies and tell me it's good for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Downplayed? Like the Speaker of the House walking around in crowded Chinatown and telling everyone to come on down, everything is fine?
> 
> Dumbass.
Click to expand...

Whataboutism. Is there an easier way to rationalize bad behavior? As if two wrongs make a right. The most commonly used tool in the aTrumpian tool box.


----------



## Dagosa

Nosmo King said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With his own voice! Who "debunked" this story?
> 
> Trump lied to the American people, that includes you. And yet you deny it.
> 
> Thus cults work in poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwk!  Awwwwk!  Libber Polly wanna cracker!  Awwwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well argued.
> 
> You deny facts. Why should your immaturity be rewarded by debate? You cannot be taught, informed or respected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which facts?  You mean like the 2.8% mortality the President has lowered our country down to, after the 8% mass murderer Killer Cuomo and his band of Democrat hit men killed 90,000 people?  We are lower than the global average despite NY and NJ causing more deaths than most countries....we have conducted 90 million tests to lead the globe there too....those facts??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4% of world population yet 25% of coronavirus cases.
> 
> Trump saying he knows the lethality, communicability, and effects on all age groups, yet publically calling the pandemic a "hoax" (a word he uses as projection) and saying it will just 'go away'!  Americans need facts to make decisions. Trump is telling us what to think.
> 
> And you just go along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why WHO said travel restrictions were not required and you Leftards called Trump a racist for putting travel restrictions in place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pandemics are fluid situations. Consistently in a state of flux.
> 
> That's why leadership must keep people truthfully informed. And that's what Trump fails to do.
> 
> Kiss his ass at your own peril. Don't sell lies and tell me it's good for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Downplayed? Like the Speaker of the House walking around in crowded Chinatown and telling everyone to come on down, everything is fine?
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whataboutism. Is there an easier way to rationalize bad behavior? As if two wrongs make a right. The most commonly used tool in the aTrumpian tool box.
Click to expand...

In the case of Trump,he’s always wrong.....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dagosa said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With his own voice! Who "debunked" this story?
> 
> Trump lied to the American people, that includes you. And yet you deny it.
> 
> Thus cults work in poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwk!  Awwwwk!  Libber Polly wanna cracker!  Awwwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well argued.
> 
> You deny facts. Why should your immaturity be rewarded by debate? You cannot be taught, informed or respected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which facts?  You mean like the 2.8% mortality the President has lowered our country down to, after the 8% mass murderer Killer Cuomo and his band of Democrat hit men killed 90,000 people?  We are lower than the global average despite NY and NJ causing more deaths than most countries....we have conducted 90 million tests to lead the globe there too....those facts??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4% of world population yet 25% of coronavirus cases.
> 
> Trump saying he knows the lethality, communicability, and effects on all age groups, yet publically calling the pandemic a "hoax" (a word he uses as projection) and saying it will just 'go away'!  Americans need facts to make decisions. Trump is telling us what to think.
> 
> And you just go along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why WHO said travel restrictions were not required and you Leftards called Trump a racist for putting travel restrictions in place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pandemics are fluid situations. Consistently in a state of flux.
> 
> That's why leadership must keep people truthfully informed. And that's what Trump fails to do.
> 
> Kiss his ass at your own peril. Don't sell lies and tell me it's good for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Downplayed? Like the Speaker of the House walking around in crowded Chinatown and telling everyone to come on down, everything is fine?
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whataboutism. Is there an easier way to rationalize bad behavior? As if two wrongs make a right. The most commonly used tool in the aTrumpian tool box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the case of Trump,he’s always wrong.....
Click to expand...

Rick Manning is voting for Trump. And no one is always right or wrong. Dumb Leftist.


----------



## meaner gene

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pelosi says ‘no’ regrets after initial downplaying of coronavirus earlier this year
> 
> 
> House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and other Democrats have frequently accused President Trump of not taking the coronavirus pandemic seriously enough, particularly when it first it the U.S., but when confronted with her own comments that appeared to take COVID-19 lightly, Pelosi insisted that she did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com



Actually this is the point we've been making.  Trump was briefed in and before January on the coronavirus, and they were not.

TRUMP KNEW, but "played it down"


----------



## Dagosa

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With his own voice! Who "debunked" this story?
> 
> Trump lied to the American people, that includes you. And yet you deny it.
> 
> Thus cults work in poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwk!  Awwwwk!  Libber Polly wanna cracker!  Awwwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well argued.
> 
> You deny facts. Why should your immaturity be rewarded by debate? You cannot be taught, informed or respected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which facts?  You mean like the 2.8% mortality the President has lowered our country down to, after the 8% mass murderer Killer Cuomo and his band of Democrat hit men killed 90,000 people?  We are lower than the global average despite NY and NJ causing more deaths than most countries....we have conducted 90 million tests to lead the globe there too....those facts??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4% of world population yet 25% of coronavirus cases.
> 
> Trump saying he knows the lethality, communicability, and effects on all age groups, yet publically calling the pandemic a "hoax" (a word he uses as projection) and saying it will just 'go away'!  Americans need facts to make decisions. Trump is telling us what to think.
> 
> And you just go along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why WHO said travel restrictions were not required and you Leftards called Trump a racist for putting travel restrictions in place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pandemics are fluid situations. Consistently in a state of flux.
> 
> That's why leadership must keep people truthfully informed. And that's what Trump fails to do.
> 
> Kiss his ass at your own peril. Don't sell lies and tell me it's good for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Downplayed? Like the Speaker of the House walking around in crowded Chinatown and telling everyone to come on down, everything is fine?
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whataboutism. Is there an easier way to rationalize bad behavior? As if two wrongs make a right. The most commonly used tool in the aTrumpian tool box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the case of Trump,he’s always wrong.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rick Manning is voting for Trump. And no one is always right or wrong. Dumb Leftist.
Click to expand...

Trump is as close to being always wrong as anyone before.


----------



## BlindBoo

kaz said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Nixon knew......Trumpybear knew and did it on purpose.  It's on tape.
> 
> Are there no patriotic Republicans left in the party?
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me.....we are the only patriots there are.  You goofs want open borders, jobs overseas, no police, and checks to sit home wearing your goofy masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is about lying on purpose to the American people about how deadly the new virus was, not the lies you and your kind spread about our regulated border, or the export of capital, or de-funding choke holds......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But again, you're lying.  You hate Trump and attack him for whatever he says.  So why should anyone give a shit when you are part of the leftist echo chamber calling Trump a liar when you're constantly lying about him?
Click to expand...


On Feb 7th, after speaking with the Chinese leader, during Woodwards taped interview with the Trumpybear, Trumpybear was explaining how much more deadly the new virus was compared to the Flu.  He is a proven liar.  Everyone in the country can and has listen to him lying through his teeth.  Maybe it hasn't broken into the Faux News Circle yet, but it's like a reality train coming down the track.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dagosa said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With his own voice! Who "debunked" this story?
> 
> Trump lied to the American people, that includes you. And yet you deny it.
> 
> Thus cults work in poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwk!  Awwwwk!  Libber Polly wanna cracker!  Awwwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well argued.
> 
> You deny facts. Why should your immaturity be rewarded by debate? You cannot be taught, informed or respected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which facts?  You mean like the 2.8% mortality the President has lowered our country down to, after the 8% mass murderer Killer Cuomo and his band of Democrat hit men killed 90,000 people?  We are lower than the global average despite NY and NJ causing more deaths than most countries....we have conducted 90 million tests to lead the globe there too....those facts??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4% of world population yet 25% of coronavirus cases.
> 
> Trump saying he knows the lethality, communicability, and effects on all age groups, yet publically calling the pandemic a "hoax" (a word he uses as projection) and saying it will just 'go away'!  Americans need facts to make decisions. Trump is telling us what to think.
> 
> And you just go along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why WHO said travel restrictions were not required and you Leftards called Trump a racist for putting travel restrictions in place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pandemics are fluid situations. Consistently in a state of flux.
> 
> That's why leadership must keep people truthfully informed. And that's what Trump fails to do.
> 
> Kiss his ass at your own peril. Don't sell lies and tell me it's good for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Downplayed? Like the Speaker of the House walking around in crowded Chinatown and telling everyone to come on down, everything is fine?
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whataboutism. Is there an easier way to rationalize bad behavior? As if two wrongs make a right. The most commonly used tool in the aTrumpian tool box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the case of Trump,he’s always wrong.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rick Manning is voting for Trump. And no one is always right or wrong. Dumb Leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is as close to being always wrong as anyone before.
Click to expand...

So now it’s close is? Which is it? You’re such a dumb Leftist.


----------



## meaner gene

Rambunctious said:


> What are you playing gotcha?..*.he asked them to quarantine themselves...what is so hard to understand?..*.



That's not what you said, why you lyin' bro?



Rambunctious said:


> Stop lying...the only flights allowed from China were to bring American citizens back home...*and they were all immediately quarantined when they stepped off the jet....*



Why you lyin?


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Fauci just said Trump acted very responsible and professional in the beginning days of the pandemic that we didn't know anything about.....it was the dems that were downplaying the virus calling Trump a Chinaman hater.....every dem governor said Trump has given them everything they wanted and much faster than they could have imagined.....
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Trump was briefed on how bad the coronavirus was.  We spend $60 billion a year on intelligence to get that information to the president.
> 
> And that information did get to the president.
> 
> Where it failed is that Trump didn't tell the governors, he didn't tell the mayors, and Trump didn't even tell Fauci.
> 
> Everybody was in the dark, because Trump refused to warn anybody.
Click to expand...

you think you know all of that.  Hilarious.  dude, why aren't you in DC and running everything, you got it going demofk fk.


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you playing gotcha?..*.he asked them to quarantine themselves...what is so hard to understand?..*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what you said, why you lyin' bro?
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying...the only flights allowed from China were to bring American citizens back home...*and they were all immediately quarantined when they stepped off the jet....*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why you lyin?
Click to expand...

he isn't.  there's that.


----------



## bravoactual

Mac1958 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> HE LIED AND 194,761 AMERICANS DIED.  HE ADMITS HE LIED, HE KNOWS HE LIED AND YOU BELIEVE THE LIE.  I DID NOT.
> 
> 
> 
> These people have proven that it doesn't matter to them.  He can lie to our faces as people are dying, he can mock people for trying to protect themselves while people are dying, he can refuse to show some leadership and wear a mask while people are dying, and he can hold indoor events, knowing how vicious the virus is, while people are dying.
> 
> They don't care.
> 
> Do you think there is anything that you can say to them?
Click to expand...


No, these people are the living example of being a human lemming.  They know they are being lied, they don't care they are being lied to, they love to be lied to because they need to be lied to.

They are shit scared of thinking for themselves.  They would rather be lied to than think for themselves.


----------



## NoNukes

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
Click to expand...

This post is fake news. I saw Trump admitting to it.


----------



## eddiew

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Trump tape is akin to finding a tape or transcript where the national security advisor told FDR in November that the Japanese were planning to attack Pearl Harbor.
> 
> And then FDR "playing it down"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Bush and the Mission accomplish banner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans have a long history of explaining away why their guy lies.
Click to expand...

This fn liar said he didn't want to cause a panic      ,,,,,,,,Dr to patient  "I didn't want to tell you you had a serious case of cancer  .Didn't want you to panic  "  "You have 2 weeks left ,,good luck""


----------



## meaner gene

jc456 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why you lyin?
> 
> 
> 
> he isn't.  there's that.
Click to expand...

One lies, the other swears to it.  That's typical Trump behavior.


----------



## WEATHER53

Once again for the hoaxers and liars. He said he wanted to play it down to avoid a panic and hoped it could stay down
Avoiding a panic is good except for liberals who live in a constant state of panic that was ALWAYS Caused by Someone Else or they try to create a fake one.


----------



## jc456

NoNukes said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This post is fake news. I saw Trump admitting to it.
Click to expand...

admitting to what exactly?


----------



## Dana7360

Mac1958 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cons don't care.  45 lied about Corona Virus and they do not care.  He lied and over 1*94,000 Americans* died and they simply not care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I trying to find what fairy tale book this is in, or did you just make it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Bob Woodward has a tape which has been played and replayed more times than I care to count.
> 
> 45 FUCKING LIE ABOUT COVID-19.
> 
> But Cons do not care....just think what would have happened if a President HRC has lied about COVID-19...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when Pelosi, Biden, DeBlasio, Ear's downplayed the virus at the beginning, you found that okay?
> But, when Trump downplayed the virus to not cause a panic that was wrong....got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't just lie to the American public.  As PRESIDENT.
> 
> He THEN chose to MOCK Americans who were trying to protect themselves.
> 
> He is a disgrace and a menace.
Click to expand...



He didn't just mock.

He took steps that he knew would spread the virus.

He knew it was airborne back in January. How many rallies and large gatherings has he has since then? Knowing that the gatherings and rallies would spread the virus.

It's just disgraceful.


----------



## meaner gene

eddiew said:


> This fn liar said he didn't want to cause a panic      ,,,,,,,,Dr to patient  "I didn't want to tell you you had a serious case of cancer  .Didn't want you to panic  "  "You have 2 weeks left ,,good luck""


Perfect example.


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump banned Chinese nationals from China entering the US.*
> 
> In January.........
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, and we all know (again with sarcasm)  that the coronavirus ONLY infects chinese nationals.
> 
> So Americans in China wouldn't bring it back to the USA.
Click to expand...

Please link me up to anyone, anywhere claiming the Kung Flu only infects chinese nationals.
I'll wait.


----------



## Nostra

Dagosa said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't "lying," he is just doing what all good leaders and politicians do, he is and was. . . _leading_.  Duh.
> 
> 
> 
> The Trump tape is akin to finding a tape or transcript where the national security advisor told FDR in November that the Japanese were planning to attack Pearl Harbor.
> 
> And then FDR "playing it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Bush and the Mission accomplish banner.
Click to expand...

That ship did accomplish their mission.  Apparently, you are too stupid to know the difference between a mission and a war.


----------



## eddiew

Dana7360 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cons don't care.  45 lied about Corona Virus and they do not care.  He lied and over 1*94,000 Americans* died and they simply not care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I trying to find what fairy tale book this is in, or did you just make it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Bob Woodward has a tape which has been played and replayed more times than I care to count.
> 
> 45 FUCKING LIE ABOUT COVID-19.
> 
> But Cons do not care....just think what would have happened if a President HRC has lied about COVID-19...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when Pelosi, Biden, DeBlasio, Ear's downplayed the virus at the beginning, you found that okay?
> But, when Trump downplayed the virus to not cause a panic that was wrong....got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't just lie to the American public.  As PRESIDENT.
> 
> He THEN chose to MOCK Americans who were trying to protect themselves.
> 
> He is a disgrace and a menace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't just mock.
> 
> He took steps that he knew would spread the virus.
> 
> He knew it was airborne back in January. How many rallies and large gatherings has he has since then? Knowing that the gatherings and rallies would spread the virus.
> 
> It's just disgraceful.
Click to expand...


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> Yup, and we all know *(again with sarcasm)*  that the coronavirus ONLY infects chinese nationals.
> 
> So Americans in China wouldn't bring it back to the USA.





Nostra said:


> Please link me up to anyone, anywhere claiming the Kung Flu only infects chinese nationals.
> I'll wait.


Damn it Jim.  I'm a doctor, not an english teacher.  If you can't read, tell me, so i'll phone it in.


----------



## eddiew

eddiew said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cons don't care.  45 lied about Corona Virus and they do not care.  He lied and over 1*94,000 Americans* died and they simply not care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I trying to find what fairy tale book this is in, or did you just make it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Bob Woodward has a tape which has been played and replayed more times than I care to count.
> 
> 45 FUCKING LIE ABOUT COVID-19.
> 
> But Cons do not care....just think what would have happened if a President HRC has lied about COVID-19...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when Pelosi, Biden, DeBlasio, Ear's downplayed the virus at the beginning, you found that okay?
> But, when Trump downplayed the virus to not cause a panic that was wrong....got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't just lie to the American public.  As PRESIDENT.
> 
> He THEN chose to MOCK Americans who were trying to protect themselves.
> 
> He is a disgrace and a menace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't just mock.
> 
> He took steps that he knew would spread the virus.
> 
> He knew it was airborne back in January. How many rallies and large gatherings has he has since then? Knowing that the gatherings and rallies would spread the virus.
> 
> It's just disgraceful.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes and rallies without masks


----------



## Nostra

Dagosa said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do not have totalitarian style of government as much as you wish we did....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet that's not what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying...the only flights allowed from China were to bring American citizens back home...*and they were all immediately quarantined when they stepped off the jet....*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were you lying before, or are you lying about it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you playing gotcha?...he asked them to quarantine themselves...what is so hard to understand?...every nation on earth did the same after we did it first...why that's not good enough for you must simply be TDS....remember the predictions....2 million dead...do you have a calculator handy....minus 180,000 from 2 million...and tell us what you get.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile, every other nation in better shape started test and contact tracing LONG  before we did. Trump does what he does.....plays golf and cheats at it.
Click to expand...

Every other nation?  Gotta link for that?


----------



## BlindBoo

WEATHER53 said:


> He said he wanted to play it down to avoid a panic



Meaning you know he lied about it.  Proving he is and always was unfit to lead the nation.  That the Banana Republicans still cling to him, proves they are as unfit as he is.  Vote them all out.


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, and we all know *(again with sarcasm)*  that the coronavirus ONLY infects chinese nationals.
> 
> So Americans in China wouldn't bring it back to the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please link me up to anyone, anywhere claiming the Kung Flu only infects chinese nationals.
> I'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn it Jim.  I'm a doctor, not an english teacher.  If you can't read, tell me, so i'll phone it in.
Click to expand...

I accept your admission you are a lying sack.


----------



## Mustang

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.



Trump is a POS. Not only did he knowingly and intentionally do very little to address the virus, he led his supporters to believe it wasn't very serious even as he packed arenas for his rallies thereby endangering his supporters. And why? It's because he doesn't give a tinker's damn about anyone else, and he just wants to feed his massive ego with chants and cheers even if and when it causes people do endanger their own lives and the lives of their family members.

After that POS is voted out of office, I hope he and his crime family are indicted on any viable charges, then prosecuted, and then imprisoned for the maximum time allowable by law.


----------



## meaner gene

Dagosa said:


> Like Bush and the Mission accomplish banner.





Nostra said:


> That ship did accomplish their mission.  Apparently, you are too stupid to know the difference between a mission and a war.



There were dozens of warships that served in Iraq, and the only one that apparently accomplished their mission was the Abraham Lincoln.

And of course Bush talked about how the Lincolns mission was to single handed, end the fighting in Iraq.  (and in case you missed it, i'm being sarcastic)


----------



## WEATHER53

Dana7360 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cons don't care.  45 lied about Corona Virus and they do not care.  He lied and over 1*94,000 Americans* died and they simply not care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I trying to find what fairy tale book this is in, or did you just make it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Bob Woodward has a tape which has been played and replayed more times than I care to count.
> 
> 45 FUCKING LIE ABOUT COVID-19.
> 
> But Cons do not care....just think what would have happened if a President HRC has lied about COVID-19...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when Pelosi, Biden, DeBlasio, Ear's downplayed the virus at the beginning, you found that okay?
> But, when Trump downplayed the virus to not cause a panic that was wrong....got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't just lie to the American public.  As PRESIDENT.
> 
> He THEN chose to MOCK Americans who were trying to protect themselves.
> 
> He is a disgrace and a menace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't just mock.
> 
> He took steps that he knew would spread the virus.
> 
> He knew it was airborne back in January. How many rallies and large gatherings has he has since then? Knowing that the gatherings and rallies would spread the virus.
> 
> It's just disgraceful.
Click to expand...

None is true. He never said anything remotely along the lines that he knew it was very lethal(it isn’t) and that it would kill most everyone who caught it (it didn’t)but don’t tell anybody.

He wanted to avoid the liberal much desired outcome of causing a worst case scenario panic. This is his Presidential duty and he has no duty to be a liberal mouthpiece for disaster and locking  everyone down


----------



## meaner gene

Nostra said:


> I accept your admission you are a lying sack.



You forgot something.

I accept your admission you are a lying sack. *(again with sarcasm)*  - Nostra


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn son.... you're making claims your ass can't cash. * I never did anything of what you claim I said*, and you haven't posted a quote or a citation to back it up,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't hear any denials there, just more of your stupid lying crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you didn't hear a denial.  You have to read it.
> 
> Now cite what I did anything of what you claimed.
> And in case you forgot what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> . * You attack Trump for the economic impacts of the shutdown while you demand we shut down again.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So you deny that you attack Trump for things like unemployment and other bad economic effects from the shutdown?


----------



## kaz

Dagosa said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
Click to expand...



Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I accept your admission you are a lying sack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot something.
> 
> I accept your admission you are a lying sack. *(again with sarcasm)*  - Nostra
Click to expand...

Nothing sarcastic about me accepting your admission you are a lying sack.


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't "lying," he is just doing what all good leaders and politicians do, he is and was. . . _leading_.  Duh.
> 
> 
> 
> The Trump tape is akin to finding a tape or transcript where the national security advisor told FDR in November that the Japanese were planning to attack Pearl Harbor.
> 
> And then FDR "playing it down"
Click to expand...

Wow keep going drama queen it just gets better and better.


----------



## kaz

BlindBoo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Nixon knew......Trumpybear knew and did it on purpose.  It's on tape.
> 
> Are there no patriotic Republicans left in the party?
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me.....we are the only patriots there are.  You goofs want open borders, jobs overseas, no police, and checks to sit home wearing your goofy masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is about lying on purpose to the American people about how deadly the new virus was, not the lies you and your kind spread about our regulated border, or the export of capital, or de-funding choke holds......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But again, you're lying.  You hate Trump and attack him for whatever he says.  So why should anyone give a shit when you are part of the leftist echo chamber calling Trump a liar when you're constantly lying about him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Feb 7th, after speaking with the Chinese leader, during Woodwards taped interview with the Trumpybear, Trumpybear was explaining how much more deadly the new virus was compared to the Flu.  He is a proven liar.  Everyone in the country can and has listen to him lying through his teeth.  Maybe it hasn't broken into the Faux News Circle yet, but it's like a reality train coming down the track.
Click to expand...


And why is your hyping the virus somehow less dishonest than Trump downplaying it?


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> . * You attack Trump for the economic impacts of the shutdown while you demand we shut down again.*





kaz said:


> So you deny that you attack Trump for things like unemployment and other bad economic effects from the shutdown?


Read your entire claim.  That is a claim i'm a hypocrite, not that I complained about unemployment.

Since I never demanded or even wanted another shutdown, your claim is FALSE.


----------



## kaz

Dagosa said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, so Trump should have stopped US citizens from coming home?   More of your mental retardation.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama only let flights from ebola stricken countries enter airports set up to screen incoming passengers for symptoms.
> 
> Trump didn't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet obviously your reasoning is, you hate Trump.  Think of a factoid to attack him with.   There are similarities and differences there.  There are a hell of a lot less people coming from that region of Africa than China and Europe.   But you don't really care.  It's just attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ghost of Nixon to Trump.....” Hey dufus, you did hear about Watergate and still you let Woodward Tape you ? What a fkin* idiot.”
Click to expand...


You're just not used to a President who is open, huh?   Trump will let anyone interview him.   Democrats are mean and vicious and lie, of course you don't want your politicians to be honest


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> You're just not used to a President who is open, huh?   Trump will let anyone interview him.



Trump thought he could bamboozle Bob Woodward into writing a glorious piece about the greatness that is  president Trump.

Trump didn't read anything Bob Woodward wrote, so Trump is a moron.


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> . * You attack Trump for the economic impacts of the shutdown while you demand we shut down again.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you deny that you attack Trump for things like unemployment and other bad economic effects from the shutdown?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read your entire claim.  That is a claim i'm a hypocrite, not that I complained about unemployment.
> 
> Since I never demanded or even wanted another shutdown, your claim is FALSE.
Click to expand...


Here you go:



meaner gene said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/13/the-death-toll-would-be-enormous-fauci-says-of-herd-immunity-to-coronavirus-in-the-us.html
> 
> 
> 
> Herd immunity would mean 6 million deaths, if we continued with partial shutdowns to control the rate (flatten the curve)
> 
> If we just opened everything up, and held on for a nantucket sleigh ride, we're looking at anywhere from 10 million to 50 million deaths.



So you're against partial shutdowns and opening up.  That leaves what???

So are you going to man up now and admit you lied?   No, huh?


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just not used to a President who is open, huh?   Trump will let anyone interview him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump thought he could bamboozle Bob Woodward into writing a glorious piece about the greatness that is  president Trump.
> 
> Trump didn't read anything Bob Woodward wrote, so Trump is a moron.
Click to expand...


Trump has done lots of interviews with leftists in the media.   And Woodward wrote multiple books about W and some W cooperated and some he didn't and they were all hit jobs.   

No, the clueless one is you.  I also reject your claim you can read minds.   Funny how leftists always claim that yet none of you can do it


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> So you're against partial shutdowns and opening up.  That leaves what???
> 
> So are you going to man up now and admit you lied?   No, huh?



Supporting the continuation of the current "partial" shutdown is not what you claimed.




kaz said:


> . * You attack Trump for the economic impacts of the shutdown while you demand we shut down again.*



Maybe you're new to the way English works.

I never advocated shutting down the economy again.
But to save you some search time, I did say we should wear masks, to avoid having to shut down the economy/.


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're against partial shutdowns and opening up.  That leaves what???
> 
> So are you going to man up now and admit you lied?   No, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supporting the continuation of the current "partial" shutdown is not what you claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> . * You attack Trump for the economic impacts of the shutdown while you demand we shut down again.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you're new to the way English works.
> 
> I never advocated shutting down the economy again.
> But to save you some search time, I did say we should wear masks, to avoid having to shut down the economy/.
Click to expand...


Right, and it's not what you supported.  You said that would lead to six million deaths.

You were against partial shutdowns, you were against opening.  That leaves ... what?

I did call you weren't man enough to admit what you said even though I gave you the post


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> Right, and it's not what you supported.  You said that would lead to six million deaths.
> 
> You were against partial shutdowns, you were against opening.  That leaves ... what?



I am not against partial shutdowns.  As a  New Yorker I was for the first shutdown which Cuomo put into effect in what he called "closing the valve"

I was for the phased reopening of the economy  (partial shutdown) and await for when we can fully reopen. 

I advocate wearing masks so that we don't have to close things down again.

*So you lied that I want to shut the economy down again.*


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, and it's not what you supported.  You said that would lead to six million deaths.
> 
> You were against partial shutdowns, you were against opening.  That leaves ... what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't against partial shutdowns.  As  New Yorker I was for the first shutdown which Cuomo put into effect in what he called "closing the valve"
> 
> I was for the phased reopening of the economy  (partial shutdown) and await for when we can fully reopen.
> 
> I advocate wearing masks so that we don't have to close things down again.
> 
> *So you lied that I want to shut the economy down again.*
Click to expand...

Wow a New Yorker.  Congratulations on still being alive.


----------



## Nostra

Hey meaner gene tell us your plan.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar....

Give us your detailed plan to stop the virus in it's tracks.  You can use the 20/20 hindsight Trump didn't have.

GO!


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why you lyin?
> 
> 
> 
> he isn't.  there's that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One lies, the other swears to it.  That's typical Trump behavior.
Click to expand...

where?


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Trump tape is akin to finding a tape or transcript where the national security advisor told FDR in November that the Japanese were planning to attack Pearl Harbor.
> 
> And then FDR "playing it down"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Bush and the Mission accomplish banner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans have a long history of explaining away why their guy lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This fn liar said he didn't want to cause a panic      ,,,,,,,,Dr to patient  "I didn't want to tell you you had a serious case of cancer  .Didn't want you to panic  "  "You have 2 weeks left ,,good luck""
Click to expand...

you'd never understand, your genes won't allow it.


----------



## bravoactual

eddiew said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
Click to expand...


The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.


----------



## meaner gene

Nostra said:


> Hey meaner gene tells us your plan.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar....


 
Well in January I would have voted to remove Trump from office.

That would have put Pence in charge, who wouldn't have "played it down"


----------



## jbrownson0831

bravoactual said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
Click to expand...

Well that made you wackos happy since you deemed Trump racist for shutting down their travel to the US.


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey meaner gene tells us your plan.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well in January I would have voted to remove Trump from office.
> 
> That would have put Pence in charge, who wouldn't have "played it down"
Click to expand...

....and that would have changed Killer Cuomo's approach how??


----------



## bravoactual

jbrownson0831 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that made you wackos happy since you deemed Trump racist for shutting down their travel to the US.
Click to expand...


45 is a racist.  He very proud of being racist and if you support a racist, if you defend a racist you are a racist.


----------



## eddiew

LA RAM FAN said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> 
> 
> There has been plenty of news about younger people having strokes, and long-term damage to the heart, brain, lungs and kidneys.
> 
> This information is not difficult to find.  But I do realize you folks confine your "news" and "information" consumption to your sub-reality only.  Everything else is avoided, as "fake news".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the coroner in AZ said that autopsies revealed blood clots thruout bodies & not one major organ was spared.  this thing is just as much a vascular disease as it is respiratory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news in the msm media that you listen to and worship as the gospel truth.lol
Click to expand...

HEY HEY Dump , what do you say ,how many folks did you kill today..?.......


----------



## jbrownson0831

bravoactual said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that made you wackos happy since you deemed Trump racist for shutting down their travel to the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 45 is a racist.  He very proud of being racist and if you support a racist, if you defend a racist you are a racist.
Click to expand...

I don't support racists at all, which is why i am not a Democrat, the party of all you true racists.  Nice parroting.


----------



## Nostra

bravoactual said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
Click to expand...

Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....

Be specific.


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> I am not against partial shutdowns.  As a  New Yorker I was for the first shutdown which Cuomo put into effect in what he called "closing the valve"
> 
> I was for the phased reopening of the economy  (partial shutdown) and await for when we can fully reopen.
> 
> I advocate wearing masks so that we don't have to close things down again.
> 
> *So you lied that I want to shut the economy down again.*



Did I?

meaner gene:   "Herd immunity would mean 6 million deaths, if we continued with partial shutdowns to control the rate (flatten the curve)"

So you advocate what you claim would mean "6 million deaths?"  Do tell


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> 
> 
> There has been plenty of news about younger people having strokes, and long-term damage to the heart, brain, lungs and kidneys.
> 
> This information is not difficult to find.  But I do realize you folks confine your "news" and "information" consumption to your sub-reality only.  Everything else is avoided, as "fake news".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the coroner in AZ said that autopsies revealed blood clots thruout bodies & not one major organ was spared.  this thing is just as much a vascular disease as it is respiratory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news in the msm media that you listen to and worship as the gospel truth.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HEY HEY Dump , what do you say ,how many folks did you kill today..?.......
Click to expand...

He lowered the mortality rate to 2.9% from the 8% of NY and NJ and the rest of the Democrat Demolition Dregs.


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey meaner gene tells us your plan.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well in January I would have voted to remove Trump from office.
> 
> That would have put Pence in charge, who wouldn't have "played it down"
Click to expand...

So after all these months you still have no plan.

Dismissed.


----------



## Mac1958

bravoactual said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> HE LIED AND 194,761 AMERICANS DIED.  HE ADMITS HE LIED, HE KNOWS HE LIED AND YOU BELIEVE THE LIE.  I DID NOT.
> 
> 
> 
> These people have proven that it doesn't matter to them.  He can lie to our faces as people are dying, he can mock people for trying to protect themselves while people are dying, he can refuse to show some leadership and wear a mask while people are dying, and he can hold indoor events, knowing how vicious the virus is, while people are dying.
> 
> They don't care.
> 
> Do you think there is anything that you can say to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, these people are the living example of being a human lemming.  They know they are being lied, they don't care they are being lied to, they love to be lied to because they need to be lied to.
> 
> They are shit scared of thinking for themselves.  They would rather be lied to than think for themselves.
Click to expand...

This is the ultimate manifestation of talk radio, which has conditioned them to listen only to the shows and ignore everything else.

That has spread to the internet sites, obviously. And anything outside that world is fake news, and to be avoided.

I have no idea how to communicate with someone who is stuck in that kind of ideological vacuum.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Mac1958 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> HE LIED AND 194,761 AMERICANS DIED.  HE ADMITS HE LIED, HE KNOWS HE LIED AND YOU BELIEVE THE LIE.  I DID NOT.
> 
> 
> 
> These people have proven that it doesn't matter to them.  He can lie to our faces as people are dying, he can mock people for trying to protect themselves while people are dying, he can refuse to show some leadership and wear a mask while people are dying, and he can hold indoor events, knowing how vicious the virus is, while people are dying.
> 
> They don't care.
> 
> Do you think there is anything that you can say to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, these people are the living example of being a human lemming.  They know they are being lied, they don't care they are being lied to, they love to be lied to because they need to be lied to.
> 
> They are shit scared of thinking for themselves.  They would rather be lied to than think for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the ultimate manifestation of talk radio, which has conditioned them to listen only to the shows and ignore everything else.
> 
> That has spread to the internet sites, obviously. And anything outside that world is fake news, and to be avoided.
> 
> I have no idea how to communicate with someone who is stuck in that kind of ideological vacuum.
Click to expand...

...he says as he looks in a mirror and describes himself....


----------



## meaner gene

eddiew said:


> This fn liar said he didn't want to cause a panic      ,,,,,,,,Dr to patient  "I didn't want to tell you you had a serious case of cancer  .Didn't want you to panic  "  "You have 2 weeks left ,,good luck""





jc456 said:


> you'd never understand, your genes won't allow it.


His example is a perfect parallel.  Trump is the doctor who "played it down" so he didn't warn the patient how bad his cancer was.

He didn't want to panic his patient.


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that made you wackos happy since you deemed Trump racist for shutting down their travel to the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 45 is a racist.  He very proud of being racist and if you support a racist, if you defend a racist you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't support racists at all, which is why i am not a Democrat, the party of all you true racists.  Nice parroting.
Click to expand...

How many white supremacists ,how many KKKers how many Qanons  vote Democrat?? and of course the pos racist in your wh


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> This fn liar said he didn't want to cause a panic      ,,,,,,,,Dr to patient  "I didn't want to tell you you had a serious case of cancer  .Didn't want you to panic  "  "You have 2 weeks left ,,good luck""
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you'd never understand, your genes won't allow it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His example is a perfect parallel.  Trump is the doctor who "played it down" so he didn't warn the patient how bad his cancer was.
> 
> He didn't want to panic his patient.
Click to expand...

Someone had to remain calm since all you wackos were running around yelling about the zombievirus.


----------



## kaz

Nostra said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
Click to expand...


In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.

In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions

In March, he'd do February's plan again

In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough

In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election

In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down

In July, he'd follow June's plan again

In August, he'd follow June's plan again


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that made you wackos happy since you deemed Trump racist for shutting down their travel to the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 45 is a racist.  He very proud of being racist and if you support a racist, if you defend a racist you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't support racists at all, which is why i am not a Democrat, the party of all you true racists.  Nice parroting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many white supremacists ,how many KKKers how many Qanons  vote Democrat?? and of course the pos racist in your wh
Click to expand...

True racists are the people who constantly whine about racism.


----------



## kaz

jbrownson0831 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, and it's not what you supported.  You said that would lead to six million deaths.
> 
> You were against partial shutdowns, you were against opening.  That leaves ... what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't against partial shutdowns.  As  New Yorker I was for the first shutdown which Cuomo put into effect in what he called "closing the valve"
> 
> I was for the phased reopening of the economy  (partial shutdown) and await for when we can fully reopen.
> 
> I advocate wearing masks so that we don't have to close things down again.
> 
> *So you lied that I want to shut the economy down again.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow a New Yorker.  Congratulations on still being alive.
Click to expand...


So far.   He survived the Biden virus, now he has to survive the thugs dressed in black since his mayor disbanded so much of the police and ended bail to empty the jail cells


----------



## kaz

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that made you wackos happy since you deemed Trump racist for shutting down their travel to the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 45 is a racist.  He very proud of being racist and if you support a racist, if you defend a racist you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't support racists at all, which is why i am not a Democrat, the party of all you true racists.  Nice parroting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many white supremacists ,how many KKKers how many Qanons  vote Democrat?? and of course the pos racist in your wh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True racists are the people who constantly whine about racism.
Click to expand...


Eddie's voting for a white guy who thinks he can tell blacks who a real black is.   Yeah, credibility not ...


----------



## jbrownson0831

kaz said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, and it's not what you supported.  You said that would lead to six million deaths.
> 
> You were against partial shutdowns, you were against opening.  That leaves ... what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't against partial shutdowns.  As  New Yorker I was for the first shutdown which Cuomo put into effect in what he called "closing the valve"
> 
> I was for the phased reopening of the economy  (partial shutdown) and await for when we can fully reopen.
> 
> I advocate wearing masks so that we don't have to close things down again.
> 
> *So you lied that I want to shut the economy down again.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow a New Yorker.  Congratulations on still being alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far.   He survived the Biden virus, now he has to survive the thugs dressed in black since his mayor disbanded so much of the police and ended bail to empty the jail cells
Click to expand...

I think this guy may BE the mayor.


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
Click to expand...

""""  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
Click to expand...


And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
Click to expand...

Well he had a point about the hype hoax you idiots tried to pull.....


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> meaner gene:   "Herd immunity would mean 6 million deaths, if we continued with partial shutdowns to control the rate (flatten the curve)"
> 
> So you advocate what you claim would mean "6 million deaths?"  Do tell


I also said, if we fully opened the economy, that would lead to 10 to 25 million dead Americans.

I never suggested any future shutdowns (full or partial) which would only stretch out the time to reach herd immunity.

So once more, I have to point out you lied about me demanding a shutdown again.


----------



## Nostra

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
Click to expand...



What would you have done to stop the Kung Flu in it's tracks?  Give us your detailed plan for Jan, Feb, Mar...............

Be specific and use the 20/20 hindsight Trump didn't have.

GO!


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene:   "Herd immunity would mean 6 million deaths, if we continued with partial shutdowns to control the rate (flatten the curve)"
> 
> So you advocate what you claim would mean "6 million deaths?"  Do tell
> 
> 
> 
> I also said, if we fully opened the economy, that would lead to 10 to 25 million dead Americans.
> 
> I never suggested any future shutdowns (full or partial) which would only stretch out the time to reach herd immunity.
> 
> So once more, I have to point out you lied about me demanding a shutdown again.
Click to expand...

So what would your plan have been?  You seem to think you are an expert, so tell us how you would have prevented the Kung Flu from getting into and spreading thru the US.

Be specific.

GO!


----------



## georgephillip

kaz said:


> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you


How relevant is truth to Trump?
How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?




Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands


----------



## meaner gene

Nostra said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey meaner gene tells us your plan.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well in January I would have voted to remove Trump from office.
> 
> That would have put Pence in charge, who wouldn't have "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So after all these months you still have no plan.
> 
> Dismissed.
Click to expand...

Actually part two of my plan was to then impeach Pence in February, remove him from office in March and put Nancy Pelosi in the oval office.

We would have then had experienced leadership at the helm who didn't want to "play it down"


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that made you wackos happy since you deemed Trump racist for shutting down their travel to the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 45 is a racist.  He very proud of being racist and if you support a racist, if you defend a racist you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't support racists at all, which is why i am not a Democrat, the party of all you true racists.  Nice parroting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many white supremacists ,how many KKKers how many Qanons  vote Democrat?? and of course the pos racist in your wh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True racists are the people who constantly whine about racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eddie's voting for a white guy who thinks he can tell blacks who a real black is.   Yeah, credibility not ...
Click to expand...

Look I can't tell you what's in Bidens heart   I just know that basically he's a good man who's lived  through some personal disasters and still holds his head high. Trump is a lifetime AH if you know anything about his past.  His 4 years in Washington proves it


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey meaner gene tells us your plan.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well in January I would have voted to remove Trump from office.
> 
> That would have put Pence in charge, who wouldn't have "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So after all these months you still have no plan.
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually part two of my plan was to then impeach Pence in February, remove him from office in March and put Nancy Pelosi in the oval office.
> 
> We would have then had experienced leadership at the helm who didn't want to "play it down"
Click to expand...

So your plan is "ORANGE MAN BAD".

Dismissed.


----------



## eddiew

georgephillip said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you
> 
> 
> 
> How relevant is truth to Trump?
> How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
Click to expand...

EXCEPT HIMSELF


----------



## jbrownson0831

georgephillip said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you
> 
> 
> 
> How relevant is truth to Trump?
> How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
Click to expand...

Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate.  He is a total blathering idiot.


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I accept your admission you are a lying sack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot something.
> 
> I accept your admission you are a lying sack. *(again with sarcasm)*  - Nostra
Click to expand...

that has no value from you.  once you've lied you always lie.


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey meaner gene tells us your plan.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well in January I would have voted to remove Trump from office.
> 
> That would have put Pence in charge, who wouldn't have "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So after all these months you still have no plan.
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually part two of my plan was to then impeach Pence in February, remove him from office in March and put Nancy Pelosi in the oval office.
> 
> We would have then had experienced leadership at the helm who didn't want to "play it down"
Click to expand...

Oh there goes my lunch......Plasticface in the Oval Office that's a hoot!


----------



## eddiew

Nostra said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey meaner gene tells us your plan.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well in January I would have voted to remove Trump from office.
> 
> That would have put Pence in charge, who wouldn't have "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So after all these months you still have no plan.
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually part two of my plan was to then impeach Pence in February, remove him from office in March and put Nancy Pelosi in the oval office.
> 
> We would have then had experienced leadership at the helm who didn't want to "play it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your plan is "ORANGE MAN BAD".
> 
> Dismissed.
Click to expand...

Nostra  You really want a Russian puppet in our WH  ?? Trump is beholden to Putin for not giving up what he knows about Trump


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> This fn liar said he didn't want to cause a panic      ,,,,,,,,Dr to patient  "I didn't want to tell you you had a serious case of cancer  .Didn't want you to panic  "  "You have 2 weeks left ,,good luck""
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you'd never understand, your genes won't allow it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His example is a perfect parallel.  Trump is the doctor who "played it down" so he didn't warn the patient how bad his cancer was.
> 
> He didn't want to panic his patient.
Click to expand...

there was no need to panic, it was all a hoax.  see post 977


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that made you wackos happy since you deemed Trump racist for shutting down their travel to the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 45 is a racist.  He very proud of being racist and if you support a racist, if you defend a racist you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't support racists at all, which is why i am not a Democrat, the party of all you true racists.  Nice parroting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many white supremacists ,how many KKKers how many Qanons  vote Democrat?? and of course the pos racist in your wh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True racists are the people who constantly whine about racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eddie's voting for a white guy who thinks he can tell blacks who a real black is.   Yeah, credibility not ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look I can't tell you what's in Bidens heart   I just know that basically he's a good man who's lived  through some personal disasters and still holds his head high. Trump is a lifetime AH if you know anything about his past.  His 4 years in Washington proves it
Click to expand...

No wonder you are so confused.  Nothing about an international felon is good.


----------



## Nostra

eddiew said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey meaner gene tells us your plan.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well in January I would have voted to remove Trump from office.
> 
> That would have put Pence in charge, who wouldn't have "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So after all these months you still have no plan.
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually part two of my plan was to then impeach Pence in February, remove him from office in March and put Nancy Pelosi in the oval office.
> 
> We would have then had experienced leadership at the helm who didn't want to "play it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your plan is "ORANGE MAN BAD".
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra  You really want a Russian puppet in our WH  ?? Trump is beholden to Putin for not giving up what he knows about Trump
Click to expand...

Off topic deflection.

Give us YOUR plan, Eddie.  Give us details on what you would have done to stop the Kung Flu.

GO!


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> Nostra You really want a Russian puppet in our WH ??


no, and why trump is there now and will be for four more years.


----------



## jc456

Nostra said:


> Off topic deflection.


it's all he can do.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey meaner gene tells us your plan.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well in January I would have voted to remove Trump from office.
> 
> That would have put Pence in charge, who wouldn't have "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So after all these months you still have no plan.
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually part two of my plan was to then impeach Pence in February, remove him from office in March and put Nancy Pelosi in the oval office.
> 
> We would have then had experienced leadership at the helm who didn't want to "play it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your plan is "ORANGE MAN BAD".
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra  You really want a Russian puppet in our WH  ?? Trump is beholden to Putin for not giving up what he knows about Trump
Click to expand...

When Obammy went to visit Putin he wore kneepads and you are concerned with Trump being a Russian puppet?  Do you ever, ever think for yourself?


----------



## Rye Catcher

Best quip of the day:

Donald Trump is the first person to ever out himself in an October Surprise.
:


----------



## jc456

kaz said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, and it's not what you supported.  You said that would lead to six million deaths.
> 
> You were against partial shutdowns, you were against opening.  That leaves ... what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't against partial shutdowns.  As  New Yorker I was for the first shutdown which Cuomo put into effect in what he called "closing the valve"
> 
> I was for the phased reopening of the economy  (partial shutdown) and await for when we can fully reopen.
> 
> I advocate wearing masks so that we don't have to close things down again.
> 
> *So you lied that I want to shut the economy down again.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow a New Yorker.  Congratulations on still being alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far.   He survived the Biden virus, now he has to survive the thugs dressed in black since his mayor disbanded so much of the police and ended bail to empty the jail cells
Click to expand...

all complicit to a take over of our cities.


----------



## jbrownson0831

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey meaner gene tells us your plan.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well in January I would have voted to remove Trump from office.
> 
> That would have put Pence in charge, who wouldn't have "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So after all these months you still have no plan.
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually part two of my plan was to then impeach Pence in February, remove him from office in March and put Nancy Pelosi in the oval office.
> 
> We would have then had experienced leadership at the helm who didn't want to "play it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your plan is "ORANGE MAN BAD".
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra  You really want a Russian puppet in our WH  ?? Trump is beholden to Putin for not giving up what he knows about Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Obammy went to visit Putin he wore kneepads and you are concerned with Trump being a Russian puppet?  Do you ever, ever think for yourself?
Click to expand...

And what happens when Biden loses in a landslide and the President is around 4 more years?  You better take something for your delusions.


----------



## meaner gene

jc456 said:


> that has no value from you.  once you've lied you always lie.


Nostra asked me to link to support what I had just posted sarcastically  I even had to spell it out for him that it was sarcastic, yet he still didn't get it


----------



## eddiew

Nostra said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What would you have done to stop the Kung Flu in it's tracks?  Give us your detailed plan for Jan, Feb, Mar...............
> 
> Be specific and use the 20/20 hindsight Trump didn't have.
> 
> GO!
Click to expand...

When I would have come into office I'd have made sure we  were fully supplied with enough material to fight the virus NOT complain that Obama left the cupboards bear  Then when told how serious the virus was I'd have taken immediate action, not try and bullshitted it away


----------



## meaner gene

Nostra said:


> Here is your Savior playing it down in Chinatown a full month after Trump banned travel from China.



Now play what she would have said if she received the DNI briefing on the coronavirus in January.

You know Pelosi didn't know what Trump knew, and when Trump knew it.


----------



## dudmuck

jbrownson0831 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you
> 
> 
> 
> How relevant is truth to Trump?
> How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate.  He is a total blathering idiot.
Click to expand...

 Biden graduated from Syracuse University College of Law, with a law degree in 1968.
What degree does Trump have?


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey meaner gene tells us your plan.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well in January I would have voted to remove Trump from office.
> 
> That would have put Pence in charge, who wouldn't have "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So after all these months you still have no plan.
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually part two of my plan was to then impeach Pence in February, remove him from office in March and put Nancy Pelosi in the oval office.
> 
> We would have then had experienced leadership at the helm who didn't want to "play it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your plan is "ORANGE MAN BAD".
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra  You really want a Russian puppet in our WH  ?? Trump is beholden to Putin for not giving up what he knows about Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Obammy went to visit Putin he wore kneepads and you are concerned with Trump being a Russian puppet?  Do you ever, ever think for yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what happens when Biden loses in a landslide and the President is around 4 more years?  You better take something for your delusions.
Click to expand...

Truth is young man I'll be sick  BUT America will be on life support ,,because trump is an impostor


----------



## meaner gene

jc456 said:


> there was no need to panic, it was all a hoax.  see post 977


Did you tell Herman Cain about that?


----------



## jbrownson0831

dudmuck said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you
> 
> 
> 
> How relevant is truth to Trump?
> How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate.  He is a total blathering idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden graduated from Syracuse University College of Law, with a law degree in 1968.
> What degree does Trump have?
Click to expand...

Oooh a lawyer.....that's why he was so good at plagarizing in the 88 campaign, why he always finished so close to the bottom in any primary he participated in, and why he turned to politics and international crime to make him and his family rich.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey meaner gene tells us your plan.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well in January I would have voted to remove Trump from office.
> 
> That would have put Pence in charge, who wouldn't have "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So after all these months you still have no plan.
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually part two of my plan was to then impeach Pence in February, remove him from office in March and put Nancy Pelosi in the oval office.
> 
> We would have then had experienced leadership at the helm who didn't want to "play it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your plan is "ORANGE MAN BAD".
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra  You really want a Russian puppet in our WH  ?? Trump is beholden to Putin for not giving up what he knows about Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Obammy went to visit Putin he wore kneepads and you are concerned with Trump being a Russian puppet?  Do you ever, ever think for yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what happens when Biden loses in a landslide and the President is around 4 more years?  You better take something for your delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth is young man I'll be sick  BUT America will be on life support ,,because trump is an impostor
Click to expand...

Then trot out a better candidate hypocrite.


----------



## eddiew

dudmuck said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you
> 
> 
> 
> How relevant is truth to Trump?
> How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate.  He is a total blathering idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden graduated from Syracuse University College of Law, with a law degree in 1968.
> What degree does Trump have?
Click to expand...

A BS degree    majoring in pussy grabbing


----------



## BlindBoo

kaz said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Nixon knew......Trumpybear knew and did it on purpose.  It's on tape.
> 
> Are there no patriotic Republicans left in the party?
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me.....we are the only patriots there are.  You goofs want open borders, jobs overseas, no police, and checks to sit home wearing your goofy masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is about lying on purpose to the American people about how deadly the new virus was, not the lies you and your kind spread about our regulated border, or the export of capital, or de-funding choke holds......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But again, you're lying.  You hate Trump and attack him for whatever he says.  So why should anyone give a shit when you are part of the leftist echo chamber calling Trump a liar when you're constantly lying about him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Feb 7th, after speaking with the Chinese leader, during Woodwards taped interview with the Trumpybear, Trumpybear was explaining how much more deadly the new virus was compared to the Flu.  He is a proven liar.  Everyone in the country can and has listen to him lying through his teeth.  Maybe it hasn't broken into the Faux News Circle yet, but it's like a reality train coming down the track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why is your hyping the virus somehow less dishonest than Trump downplaying it?
Click to expand...


It is proving to be at least 5 times deadlier as the flu.  If the threat were hyped instead of downplayed, fewer Americans would have died.  By downplaying it he exponentially increased the spread among the public.

How about telling the truth.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you
> 
> 
> 
> How relevant is truth to Trump?
> How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate.  He is a total blathering idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden graduated from Syracuse University College of Law, with a law degree in 1968.
> What degree does Trump have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A BS degree    majoring in pussy grabbing
Click to expand...

So are we talking about Biden now??


----------



## georgephillip

eddiew said:


> EXCEPT HIMSELF


*His unique brand of ignorance, arrogance, indifference, and stupidity is unprecedented in US History:*

Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands

"The numbers tell the basic story. Donald John Trump — the name of the impeached president that should deservedly appear on indictments once his criminal regime is ended — learned from U.S. intelligence channels the threat posed by China's coronavirus on Jan. 3, with a more thorough briefing on Jan. 22.

"He thwarted testing and other health safety preparations. That way, he could fool the public and help bolster the stock market and jobs reports that are vital to his re-election campaign.

"As of March 1, meanwhile, the United States reported just 89 cases of coronavirus because of the difficulties of testing and other lack of federal action to warn the public.

"One month later, on April 1, some 211,000 cases were reported in the United States."


----------



## Nostra

eddiew said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey meaner gene tells us your plan.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well in January I would have voted to remove Trump from office.
> 
> That would have put Pence in charge, who wouldn't have "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So after all these months you still have no plan.
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually part two of my plan was to then impeach Pence in February, remove him from office in March and put Nancy Pelosi in the oval office.
> 
> We would have then had experienced leadership at the helm who didn't want to "play it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your plan is "ORANGE MAN BAD".
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra  You really want a Russian puppet in our WH  ?? Trump is beholden to Putin for not giving up what he knows about Trump
Click to expand...

I'm not interested in your terminal TDS inflicted delusions.

The fact Trump has imposed more sanctions on Russia his first term than Barry did during his 8 year reign proves you are an idiot, a liar, and a troll.


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey meaner gene tells us your plan.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well in January I would have voted to remove Trump from office.
> 
> That would have put Pence in charge, who wouldn't have "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So after all these months you still have no plan.
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually part two of my plan was to then impeach Pence in February, remove him from office in March and put Nancy Pelosi in the oval office.
> 
> We would have then had experienced leadership at the helm who didn't want to "play it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your plan is "ORANGE MAN BAD".
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra  You really want a Russian puppet in our WH  ?? Trump is beholden to Putin for not giving up what he knows about Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Obammy went to visit Putin he wore kneepads and you are concerned with Trump being a Russian puppet?  Do you ever, ever think for yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what happens when Biden loses in a landslide and the President is around 4 more years?  You better take something for your delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth is young man I'll be sick  BUT America will be on life support ,,because trump is an impostor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then trot out a better candidate hypocrite.
Click to expand...

Brownie  That's bs  You'd say that about any dem candidate    BTW  how are you and kaz liking Trumps October surprise?


----------



## jbrownson0831

BlindBoo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Nixon knew......Trumpybear knew and did it on purpose.  It's on tape.
> 
> Are there no patriotic Republicans left in the party?
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me.....we are the only patriots there are.  You goofs want open borders, jobs overseas, no police, and checks to sit home wearing your goofy masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is about lying on purpose to the American people about how deadly the new virus was, not the lies you and your kind spread about our regulated border, or the export of capital, or de-funding choke holds......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But again, you're lying.  You hate Trump and attack him for whatever he says.  So why should anyone give a shit when you are part of the leftist echo chamber calling Trump a liar when you're constantly lying about him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Feb 7th, after speaking with the Chinese leader, during Woodwards taped interview with the Trumpybear, Trumpybear was explaining how much more deadly the new virus was compared to the Flu.  He is a proven liar.  Everyone in the country can and has listen to him lying through his teeth.  Maybe it hasn't broken into the Faux News Circle yet, but it's like a reality train coming down the track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why is your hyping the virus somehow less dishonest than Trump downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is proving to be at least 5 times deadlier as the flu.  If the threat were hyped instead of downplayed, fewer Americans would have died.  By downplaying it he exponentially increased the spread among the public.
> 
> How about telling the truth.
Click to expand...

That's a lie.....CDC even agrees...much less deadly than was HYPED by the wacko left and the death total would be much less if we had Republican governors instead of Killer Cuomo and his band of Hit Men.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey meaner gene tells us your plan.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well in January I would have voted to remove Trump from office.
> 
> That would have put Pence in charge, who wouldn't have "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So after all these months you still have no plan.
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually part two of my plan was to then impeach Pence in February, remove him from office in March and put Nancy Pelosi in the oval office.
> 
> We would have then had experienced leadership at the helm who didn't want to "play it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your plan is "ORANGE MAN BAD".
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra  You really want a Russian puppet in our WH  ?? Trump is beholden to Putin for not giving up what he knows about Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Obammy went to visit Putin he wore kneepads and you are concerned with Trump being a Russian puppet?  Do you ever, ever think for yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what happens when Biden loses in a landslide and the President is around 4 more years?  You better take something for your delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth is young man I'll be sick  BUT America will be on life support ,,because trump is an impostor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then trot out a better candidate hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brownie  That's bs  You'd say that about any dem candidate    BTW  how are you and kaz liking Trumps October surprise?
Click to expand...

No I wouldn't.  But Biden would not have won if allowed to go through the entire primary process.


----------



## Nostra

eddiew said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What would you have done to stop the Kung Flu in it's tracks?  Give us your detailed plan for Jan, Feb, Mar...............
> 
> Be specific and use the 20/20 hindsight Trump didn't have.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I would have come into office I'd have made sure we  were fully supplied with enough material to fight the virus NOT complain that Obama left the cupboards bear  Then when told how serious the virus was I'd have taken immediate action, not try and bullshitted it away
Click to expand...

Wow!

Stock up on PPE.  Hindsight is great, huh?  I would like to see your posts condemning Cuomo for refusing to buy ventilators in 2015 when he was told he would need them.  I'm gonna go out on a limb and say you don't have any you can produce.

You would "have taken immediate action"???????????????  That's not a plan, Stupid.  It's a platitude.

Give me details.  Exactly what actions would you have taken to stop the virus in it's tracks.


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is your Savior playing it down in Chinatown a full month after Trump banned travel from China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now play what she would have said if she received the DNI briefing on the coronavirus in January.
> 
> You know Pelosi didn't know what Trump knew, and when Trump knew it.
Click to expand...

By Feb 24 I knew it was a problem.  Why didn't Nazi Pelousy?

What is her plan that you love so much?  Link us up to it, Sport.  Tell us her plan that you think woulda saved the day.


----------



## meaner gene

eddiew said:


> When I would have come into office I'd have made sure we  were fully supplied with enough material to fight the virus NOT complain that Obama left the cupboards bear  Then when told how serious the virus was I'd have taken immediate action, not try and bullshitted it away



Actually Nostra is asking what would you have done AFTER Trump shut down the pandemic response team, and didn't restock the strategic medical reserves.

You would have to start with 3 years of pandemic response neglect.

All you could have done was to start the response at the start of February, getting them to ramp up PPE, restocking the medical reserves etc,  instead of waiting until March to do anything to prepare.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


How many times has a president ever told the actual truth about an emergency? Tell the truth create a panic get blame for said panic 
Maybe he should have said come on out to Chinatown and meet people.


----------



## Nostra

dudmuck said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you
> 
> 
> 
> How relevant is truth to Trump?
> How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate.  He is a total blathering idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden graduated from Syracuse University College of Law, with a law degree in 1968.
> What degree does Trump have?
Click to expand...


*Biden graduated from Syracuse University College of Law, with a law degree in 1968.*


77th out of 84.

Joe The Genius.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I would have come into office I'd have made sure we  were fully supplied with enough material to fight the virus NOT complain that Obama left the cupboards bear  Then when told how serious the virus was I'd have taken immediate action, not try and bullshitted it away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Nostra is asking what would you have done AFTER Trump shut down the pandemic response team, and didn't restock the strategic medical reserves.
> 
> You would have to start with 3 years of pandemic response neglect.
> 
> All you could have done was to start the response at the start of February, getting them to ramp up PPE, restocking the medical reserves etc,  instead of waiting until March to do anything to prepare.
Click to expand...

That was obama and biden who did not restock needed medical supplies after obama N1H1 OUTBREAK.


----------



## meaner gene

Nostra said:


> Stock up on PPE.  Hindsight is great, huh?  I would like to see your posts condemning Cuomo for refusing to buy ventilators in 2015 when he was told he would need them.  I'm gonna go out on a limb and say you don't have any you can produce.
> 
> You would "have taken immediate action"???????????????  That's not a plan, Stupid.  It's a platitude.
> 
> Give me details.  Exactly what actions would you have taken to stop the virus in it's tracks.



Actually his plan involves getting a one month JUMP on everything from PPE to ventilators, to anti-viral drugs, to actions to control the spread, like limiting crowd size, wearing masks and hand washing.

He would have started that in February.


----------



## georgephillip

jbrownson0831 said:


> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate. He is a total blathering idiot.


*Biden is the same corporate tool he's always been.
I've never supported him, and I never will.
If you object to Biden and support a brain-dead thug like Trump, you're either a fool or a troll.
Which is it?*

Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands

_"Update:_ The New York Times reported on April 6 more specifically, that Trump's trade adviser Petter Navarro advised him in January that the U.S. *death toll could be a half-million Americans:* _Risk of Worst-Case Scenario ‘Should Not Be Overlooked,’ Memo Warned _by Maggie Haberman_."_


----------



## meaner gene

Nostra said:


> By Feb 24 I knew it was a problem.  Why didn't Nazi Pelousy?


Because she listened to Trump and what the government was saying about it.  What we now know was "played down"

Trump said it was going away.

In fact all the mayors and governors suffered the same mis-information coming out of Trumps mouth.


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stock up on PPE.  Hindsight is great, huh?  I would like to see your posts condemning Cuomo for refusing to buy ventilators in 2015 when he was told he would need them.  I'm gonna go out on a limb and say you don't have any you can produce.
> 
> You would "have taken immediate action"???????????????  That's not a plan, Stupid.  It's a platitude.
> 
> Give me details.  Exactly what actions would you have taken to stop the virus in it's tracks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually his plan involves getting a one month JUMP on everything from PPE to ventilators, to anti-viral drugs, to actions to control the spread, like limiting crowd size, wearing masks and hand washing.
> 
> He would have started that in February.
Click to expand...

Cuomo the Moron was still downplaying the virus after Trump's travel bans.


----------



## jbrownson0831

georgephillip said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate. He is a total blathering idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> *Biden is the same corporate tool he's always been.
> I've never supported him, and I never will.
> If you object to Biden and support a brain-dead thug like Trump, you're either a fool or a troll.
> Which is it?*
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> _"Update:_ The New York Times reported on April 6 more specifically, that Trump's trade adviser Petter Navarro advised him in January that the U.S. *death toll could be a half-million Americans:* _Risk of Worst-Case Scenario ‘Should Not Be Overlooked,’ Memo Warned _by Maggie Haberman_."_
Click to expand...

Easy.....I vote for Trump who supports American values like respect of the flag, jobs in the US, protected borders, military support, the police, support of businesses, strong economy, US products......not even close so I guess that makes me not a tool, or a fool, but cool.


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> By Feb 24 I knew it was a problem.  Why didn't Nazi Pelousy?
> 
> 
> 
> Because she listened to Trump and what the government was saying about it.  What we now know was "played down"
> 
> Trump said it was going away.
> 
> In fact all the mayors and governors suffered the same mis-information coming out of Trumps mouth.
Click to expand...

Lies.

Now, tell us YOUR plan.  Why don't you have a plan 8 months after the start of this?


----------



## eddiew

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> How many times has a president ever told the actual truth about an emergency? Tell the truth create a panic get blame for said panic
> Maybe he should have said come on out to Chinatown and meet people.
Click to expand...

But call it a hoax??


----------



## meaner gene

Trump, after being briefed how bad the coronavirus was at the end of January.


----------



## SmokeALib

georgephillip said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate. He is a total blathering idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> *Biden is the same corporate tool he's always been.
> I've never supported him, and I never will.
> If you object to Biden and support a brain-dead thug like Trump, you're either a fool or a troll.
> Which is it?*
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> _"Update:_ The New York Times reported on April 6 more specifically, that Trump's trade adviser Petter Navarro advised him in January that the U.S. *death toll could be a half-million Americans:* _Risk of Worst-Case Scenario ‘Should Not Be Overlooked,’ Memo Warned _by Maggie Haberman_."_
Click to expand...

You don't have to support either candidate to vote for one of them. I don't support abortion or homosexuality. I don't support high taxes and government regulation. I don't support looting or defunding the police. Therefore, I will vote for the republican candidate always - no matter who it is.


----------



## jbrownson0831

SmokeALib said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate. He is a total blathering idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> *Biden is the same corporate tool he's always been.
> I've never supported him, and I never will.
> If you object to Biden and support a brain-dead thug like Trump, you're either a fool or a troll.
> Which is it?*
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> _"Update:_ The New York Times reported on April 6 more specifically, that Trump's trade adviser Petter Navarro advised him in January that the U.S. *death toll could be a half-million Americans:* _Risk of Worst-Case Scenario ‘Should Not Be Overlooked,’ Memo Warned _by Maggie Haberman_."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to support either candidate to vote for one of them. I don't support abortion or homosexuality. I don't support high taxes and government regulation. I don't support looting or defunding the police. Therefore, I will vote for the republican candidate always - no matter who it is.
Click to expand...

Can't say it any clearer than that.


----------



## meaner gene

Nostra said:


> Cuomo the Moron was still downplaying the virus after Trump's travel bans.


Damn dude.  You keep making my point.  You show that the people that Trump should have warned about the seriousness of the coronavirus back in January,  didn't act the way somebody warned about it would have.


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuomo the Moron was still downplaying the virus after Trump's travel bans.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn dude.  You keep making my point.  You show that the people that Trump should have warned about the seriousness of the coronavirus back in January,  didn't act the way somebody warned about it would have.
Click to expand...

If the President had told Killer Cuomo what you are saying here, that idiot would have just killed more people to spite him.


----------



## BlindBoo

jbrownson0831 said:


> I vote for Trump who supports American values



Like supporting the long list of patriots who were willing to lay down their lives in service to the Nation?


----------



## jbrownson0831

BlindBoo said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I vote for Trump who supports American values
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like supporting the long list of patriots who were willing to lay down their lives in service to the Nation?
Click to expand...

He does support them....I suppose you are referring to yet another propaganda piece from the wacko press about the President?  I served 25 years and felt supported by all my Presidents except for the muslim one.


----------



## Penelope

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> How many times has a president ever told the actual truth about an emergency? Tell the truth create a panic get blame for said panic
> Maybe he should have said come on out to Chinatown and meet people.
Click to expand...


You want to know why Pelosi went to Chinatown, to soothe the people due to tramp calling it the china virus and also due to republicans.


*Q:  When I talked to Kevin at the Golden Gate Cookie Factory, he said he thought it was racism that was keeping people out of Chinatown because they thought all Chinese people are potential carriers?*

Speaker Pelosi.  Well, I can’t – I don’t know that.  I wasn’t in that conversation.  But, I do think that because it started in China, there’s a concern that are the – is the Chinese government doing what it needed to do early enough, and now as we go forward.  But that should not be carried over to Chinatown and San Francisco.  I hope that it’s not that.

But, all I can say is that I’m here.  We feel safe and sound, so many of us, coming here to not only say that it’s safe, but to say thank you for being Chinatown.  Thank you.









						Pelosi Remarks at Media Availability Following Visit to San Francisco’s Chinatown and Meetings with Local Business Owners
					

For me, it’s like a homecoming because we have so many relationships over the years, starting when I – the very first event I ever had running for Congress. Thirty-three years ago, at the beginning of February, it was put on in Chinatown by Florence Fang and her husband, John Fang, her late...




					www.speaker.gov


----------



## jbrownson0831

Penelope said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> How many times has a president ever told the actual truth about an emergency? Tell the truth create a panic get blame for said panic
> Maybe he should have said come on out to Chinatown and meet people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to know why Pelosi went to Chinatown, to soothe the people due to tramp calling it the china virus and also due to republicans.
> 
> 
> *Q:  When I talked to Kevin at the Golden Gate Cookie Factory, he said he thought it was racism that was keeping people out of Chinatown because they thought all Chinese people are potential carriers?*
> 
> Speaker Pelosi.  Well, I can’t – I don’t know that.  I wasn’t in that conversation.  But, I do think that because it started in China, there’s a concern that are the – is the Chinese government doing what it needed to do early enough, and now as we go forward.  But that should not be carried over to Chinatown and San Francisco.  I hope that it’s not that.
> 
> But, all I can say is that I’m here.  We feel safe and sound, so many of us, coming here to not only say that it’s safe, but to say thank you for being Chinatown.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi Remarks at Media Availability Following Visit to San Francisco’s Chinatown and Meetings with Local Business Owners
> 
> 
> For me, it’s like a homecoming because we have so many relationships over the years, starting when I – the very first event I ever had running for Congress. Thirty-three years ago, at the beginning of February, it was put on in Chinatown by Florence Fang and her husband, John Fang, her late...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.speaker.gov
Click to expand...

Oh brother......Plasticface is only interested in "soothing" herself.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

eddiew said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> How many times has a president ever told the actual truth about an emergency? Tell the truth create a panic get blame for said panic
> Maybe he should have said come on out to Chinatown and meet people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But call it a hoax??
Click to expand...


*What's True*
During a Feb. 28, 2020, campaign rally in South Carolina, President Donald Trump likened the Democrats' criticism of his administration's response to the new coronavirus outbreak to their efforts to impeach him, saying "this is their new hoax." During the speech he also seemed to downplay the severity of the outbreak, comparing it to the common flu.
*What's False*
Despite creating some confusion with his remarks, Trump did not call the coronavirus itself a hoax.








						Did President Trump Refer to the Coronavirus as a 'Hoax'?
					

Trump's commentary on the new coronavirus came before the virus began killing patients in the U.S.




					www.snopes.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Penelope said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> How many times has a president ever told the actual truth about an emergency? Tell the truth create a panic get blame for said panic
> Maybe he should have said come on out to Chinatown and meet people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to know why Pelosi went to Chinatown, to soothe the people due to tramp calling it the china virus and also due to republicans.
> 
> 
> *Q:  When I talked to Kevin at the Golden Gate Cookie Factory, he said he thought it was racism that was keeping people out of Chinatown because they thought all Chinese people are potential carriers?*
> 
> Speaker Pelosi.  Well, I can’t – I don’t know that.  I wasn’t in that conversation.  But, I do think that because it started in China, there’s a concern that are the – is the Chinese government doing what it needed to do early enough, and now as we go forward.  But that should not be carried over to Chinatown and San Francisco.  I hope that it’s not that.
> 
> But, all I can say is that I’m here.  We feel safe and sound, so many of us, coming here to not only say that it’s safe, but to say thank you for being Chinatown.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi Remarks at Media Availability Following Visit to San Francisco’s Chinatown and Meetings with Local Business Owners
> 
> 
> For me, it’s like a homecoming because we have so many relationships over the years, starting when I – the very first event I ever had running for Congress. Thirty-three years ago, at the beginning of February, it was put on in Chinatown by Florence Fang and her husband, John Fang, her late...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.speaker.gov
Click to expand...

I don't need someone's opinion on what I heard Nancy say


----------



## lantern2814

Asclepias said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I've been saying all along, none of this had to happen.
> 
> I was basing that on the fact that trump tore apart our system to prevent this from happening.
> 
> I now include basing this on the fact that trump has known the truth about the virus from the start and not only didn't do anything about it, he actually did and said things he knew that would make the situation worse.
> 
> He didn't take any proper steps for contact tracing and testing. He didn't take any proper steps to make sure we had enough PPE and medical supplies and equipment.
> 
> He refused the WHO tests which guaranteed that we wouldn't have a uniform test that actually worked all the time.
> 
> Then all the lies for months on end and to this day about this.
> 
> He sent out tweets to liberate Michigan and other states knowing that it would cause the virus to spread there and other states. He held large gatherings knowing that it would spread the virus more.
> 
> Most of what he did was actions that would guarantee the mess we're in now. In fact, a worse mess, since some governors took quick action while others followed trump and didn't take action quickly.
> 
> All with trump encouraging those governors to take actions that guaranteed that the virus would spread more causing more needless deaths and suffering.
> 
> I am so sick and tired of the lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Admits Minimizing the Virus, Woodward Reports in New Book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then maybe YOU should stop lying and making excuses for assholes like Cuomo and yourself. Funny how’s everything Biden says he would have done is exactly what Trump did. Guess you really have no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden just said on national TV Drumpf was an incompetent fuckup.
> 
> *"He knowingly and willingly lied."*
> -Biden on Drumpf
Click to expand...

Since both you and Biden are incompetent fuckups, let’s review. Showing true leadership instead of lying about millions dying is what Trump did. What idiotic DIMS like Pisslosi, murderer Cuomo and Biden did was downplay everything and tell people to go out and party. You knowingly and willingly lied. Just like Biden. Mister “the travel ban is xenophobic”.


----------



## Penelope

politicizing the coronavirus. 




Tramp  beat them to it.


----------



## Penelope

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> How many times has a president ever told the actual truth about an emergency? Tell the truth create a panic get blame for said panic
> Maybe he should have said come on out to Chinatown and meet people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to know why Pelosi went to Chinatown, to soothe the people due to tramp calling it the china virus and also due to republicans.
> 
> 
> *Q:  When I talked to Kevin at the Golden Gate Cookie Factory, he said he thought it was racism that was keeping people out of Chinatown because they thought all Chinese people are potential carriers?*
> 
> Speaker Pelosi.  Well, I can’t – I don’t know that.  I wasn’t in that conversation.  But, I do think that because it started in China, there’s a concern that are the – is the Chinese government doing what it needed to do early enough, and now as we go forward.  But that should not be carried over to Chinatown and San Francisco.  I hope that it’s not that.
> 
> But, all I can say is that I’m here.  We feel safe and sound, so many of us, coming here to not only say that it’s safe, but to say thank you for being Chinatown.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi Remarks at Media Availability Following Visit to San Francisco’s Chinatown and Meetings with Local Business Owners
> 
> 
> For me, it’s like a homecoming because we have so many relationships over the years, starting when I – the very first event I ever had running for Congress. Thirty-three years ago, at the beginning of February, it was put on in Chinatown by Florence Fang and her husband, John Fang, her late...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.speaker.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need someone's opinion on what I heard Nancy say
Click to expand...


what did you hear Nancy say??  Not an opinion just facts.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Penelope said:


> politicizing the coronavirus. View attachment 387019
> 
> Tramp  beat them to it.


Report says....maybe....could be.....might have....possibly....these are all libber media terms on all their articles.


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What would you have done to stop the Kung Flu in it's tracks?  Give us your detailed plan for Jan, Feb, Mar...............
> 
> Be specific and use the 20/20 hindsight Trump didn't have.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I would have come into office I'd have made sure we  were fully supplied with enough material to fight the virus NOT complain that Obama left the cupboards bear  Then when told how serious the virus was I'd have taken immediate action, not try and bullshitted it away
Click to expand...

You’d have failed


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Penelope said:


> politicizing the coronavirus. View attachment 387019
> 
> Tramp  beat them to it.


Who said never allow a good crisis to go to waste? 
Democrats have made covid 19 a political weapon


----------



## meaner gene

jbrownson0831 said:


> " During the speech he also seemed to downplay the severity of the outbreak, comparing it to the common flu.


You know Trump was told it was 5 times as bad as the worse flu.

Trump said it was the same as the seasonal flu.

That's like telling your kid that crossing a busy highway, is just like crossing a side street.


----------



## jbrownson0831

jbrownson0831 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> politicizing the coronavirus. View attachment 387019
> 
> Tramp  beat them to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Report says....maybe....could be.....might have....possibly....these are all libber media terms on all their articles.
Click to expand...

Anonymous sources are what you wackos accept for fact...pathetic.


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> " During the speech he also seemed to downplay the severity of the outbreak, comparing it to the common flu.
> 
> 
> 
> You know Trump was told it was 5 times as bad as the worse flu.
> 
> Trump said it was the same as the seasonal flu.
> 
> That's like telling your kid that crossing a busy highway, is just like crossing a side street.
Click to expand...

He is pretty accurate as it turns out.....when all is said and done the mortality rate could be the same as the flu.  Aain, more accurate than most of the "experts".


----------



## Penelope

jbrownson0831 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> politicizing the coronavirus. View attachment 387019
> 
> Tramp  beat them to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Report says....maybe....could be.....might have....possibly....these are all libber media terms on all their articles.
Click to expand...

Politicizing the covid 19

tramp beat them to it, because he ignored it and lied to the American people, all for greed and the stock market.


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I don't need someone's opinion on what I heard Nancy say



Because you're quoting Pelosi in the context that Trump "played it down" and didn't tell anybody how dangerous the coronavirus was.


----------



## jbrownson0831

jbrownson0831 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> " During the speech he also seemed to downplay the severity of the outbreak, comparing it to the common flu.
> 
> 
> 
> You know Trump was told it was 5 times as bad as the worse flu.
> 
> Trump said it was the same as the seasonal flu.
> 
> That's like telling your kid that crossing a busy highway, is just like crossing a side street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is pretty accurate as it turns out.....when all is said and done the mortality rate could be the same as the flu.  Aain, more accurate than most of the "experts".
Click to expand...

So broadcasting this lie to Americans to put them in a false panic is what you libbers call leadership?


----------



## jbrownson0831

Penelope said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> politicizing the coronavirus. View attachment 387019
> 
> Tramp  beat them to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Report says....maybe....could be.....might have....possibly....these are all libber media terms on all their articles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Politicizing the covid 19
> 
> tramp beat them to it, because he ignored it and lied to the American people, all for greed and the stock market.
Click to expand...

No, telling them the false information he was given would have been a lie.


----------



## eddiew

lantern2814 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I've been saying all along, none of this had to happen.
> 
> I was basing that on the fact that trump tore apart our system to prevent this from happening.
> 
> I now include basing this on the fact that trump has known the truth about the virus from the start and not only didn't do anything about it, he actually did and said things he knew that would make the situation worse.
> 
> He didn't take any proper steps for contact tracing and testing. He didn't take any proper steps to make sure we had enough PPE and medical supplies and equipment.
> 
> He refused the WHO tests which guaranteed that we wouldn't have a uniform test that actually worked all the time.
> 
> Then all the lies for months on end and to this day about this.
> 
> He sent out tweets to liberate Michigan and other states knowing that it would cause the virus to spread there and other states. He held large gatherings knowing that it would spread the virus more.
> 
> Most of what he did was actions that would guarantee the mess we're in now. In fact, a worse mess, since some governors took quick action while others followed trump and didn't take action quickly.
> 
> All with trump encouraging those governors to take actions that guaranteed that the virus would spread more causing more needless deaths and suffering.
> 
> I am so sick and tired of the lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Admits Minimizing the Virus, Woodward Reports in New Book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then maybe YOU should stop lying and making excuses for assholes like Cuomo and yourself. Funny how’s everything Biden says he would have done is exactly what Trump did. Guess you really have no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden just said on national TV Drumpf was an incompetent fuckup.
> 
> *"He knowingly and willingly lied."*
> -Biden on Drumpf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since both you and Biden are incompetent fuckups, let’s review. Showing true leadership instead of lying about millions dying is what Trump did. What idiotic DIMS like Pisslosi, murderer Cuomo and Biden did was downplay everything and tell people to go out and party. You knowingly and willingly lied. Just like Biden. Mister “the travel ban is xenophobic”.
Click to expand...

You hear with your own ears today how trump said he saved millions??? Some one should have hit him in his mouth with a baseball bat


----------



## Penelope

jbrownson0831 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> politicizing the coronavirus. View attachment 387019
> 
> Tramp  beat them to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Report says....maybe....could be.....might have....possibly....these are all libber media terms on all their articles.
Click to expand...

Good enough for this tramper. 
*bigrebnc1775*


----------



## Penelope

jbrownson0831 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> politicizing the coronavirus. View attachment 387019
> 
> Tramp  beat them to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Report says....maybe....could be.....might have....possibly....these are all libber media terms on all their articles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Politicizing the covid 19
> 
> tramp beat them to it, because he ignored it and lied to the American people, all for greed and the stock market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, telling them the false information he was given would have been a lie.
Click to expand...


He did give false info hundreds of times.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I've been saying all along, none of this had to happen.
> 
> I was basing that on the fact that trump tore apart our system to prevent this from happening.
> 
> I now include basing this on the fact that trump has known the truth about the virus from the start and not only didn't do anything about it, he actually did and said things he knew that would make the situation worse.
> 
> He didn't take any proper steps for contact tracing and testing. He didn't take any proper steps to make sure we had enough PPE and medical supplies and equipment.
> 
> He refused the WHO tests which guaranteed that we wouldn't have a uniform test that actually worked all the time.
> 
> Then all the lies for months on end and to this day about this.
> 
> He sent out tweets to liberate Michigan and other states knowing that it would cause the virus to spread there and other states. He held large gatherings knowing that it would spread the virus more.
> 
> Most of what he did was actions that would guarantee the mess we're in now. In fact, a worse mess, since some governors took quick action while others followed trump and didn't take action quickly.
> 
> All with trump encouraging those governors to take actions that guaranteed that the virus would spread more causing more needless deaths and suffering.
> 
> I am so sick and tired of the lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Admits Minimizing the Virus, Woodward Reports in New Book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then maybe YOU should stop lying and making excuses for assholes like Cuomo and yourself. Funny how’s everything Biden says he would have done is exactly what Trump did. Guess you really have no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden just said on national TV Drumpf was an incompetent fuckup.
> 
> *"He knowingly and willingly lied."*
> -Biden on Drumpf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since both you and Biden are incompetent fuckups, let’s review. Showing true leadership instead of lying about millions dying is what Trump did. What idiotic DIMS like Pisslosi, murderer Cuomo and Biden did was downplay everything and tell people to go out and party. You knowingly and willingly lied. Just like Biden. Mister “the travel ban is xenophobic”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You hear with your own ears today how trump said he saved millions??? Some one should have hit him in his mouth with a baseball bat
Click to expand...

But didnt you wackos claim millions were going to die and then they didn't?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Penelope said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> How many times has a president ever told the actual truth about an emergency? Tell the truth create a panic get blame for said panic
> Maybe he should have said come on out to Chinatown and meet people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to know why Pelosi went to Chinatown, to soothe the people due to tramp calling it the china virus and also due to republicans.
> 
> 
> *Q:  When I talked to Kevin at the Golden Gate Cookie Factory, he said he thought it was racism that was keeping people out of Chinatown because they thought all Chinese people are potential carriers?*
> 
> Speaker Pelosi.  Well, I can’t – I don’t know that.  I wasn’t in that conversation.  But, I do think that because it started in China, there’s a concern that are the – is the Chinese government doing what it needed to do early enough, and now as we go forward.  But that should not be carried over to Chinatown and San Francisco.  I hope that it’s not that.
> 
> But, all I can say is that I’m here.  We feel safe and sound, so many of us, coming here to not only say that it’s safe, but to say thank you for being Chinatown.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi Remarks at Media Availability Following Visit to San Francisco’s Chinatown and Meetings with Local Business Owners
> 
> 
> For me, it’s like a homecoming because we have so many relationships over the years, starting when I – the very first event I ever had running for Congress. Thirty-three years ago, at the beginning of February, it was put on in Chinatown by Florence Fang and her husband, John Fang, her late...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.speaker.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need someone's opinion on what I heard Nancy say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what did you hear Nancy say??  Not an opinion just facts.
> View attachment 387021
Click to expand...


----------



## lantern2814

Asclepias said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with this is the context.
> 
> Trump said that he downplays covid19 so as not to scare everyone. HE SAID THIS IN THE BEGINNING OF MARCH. Right after Fauci himself said he didn't think covid19 was that bad at the end of February.  Trump said at the end of march that this is bad, and over 100,000 people could die from it. They're just leaving that part out.
> 
> In March Pelosi told everyone everything was fine and that they should visit Chinatown. Again, conveniently not mentioned by liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> *" Trump said that he downplays covid19 so as not to scare everyone. HE SAID THIS IN THE BEGINNING OF MARCH. Right after Fauci himself said he didn't think covid19 was that bad at the end of February. Trump said at the end of march that this is bad, and over 100,000 people could die from it. They're just leaving that part out. "*
> 
> 
> Well see the problem is that Drumpf knew in November how bad it was. The NCMI told him so but instead he pretended to believe China.
Click to expand...

Well see you you’re lying as usual Asslips. While you were busy with your bullshit impeachment, Trump was working on this. All the while you assholes denied everything he was saying. All on you.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Penelope said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> politicizing the coronavirus. View attachment 387019
> 
> Tramp  beat them to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Report says....maybe....could be.....might have....possibly....these are all libber media terms on all their articles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Politicizing the covid 19
> 
> tramp beat them to it, because he ignored it and lied to the American people, all for greed and the stock market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, telling them the false information he was given would have been a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did give false info hundreds of times.
Click to expand...

Based on what information?  Your "anonymous sources"??


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I've been saying all along, none of this had to happen.
> 
> I was basing that on the fact that trump tore apart our system to prevent this from happening.
> 
> I now include basing this on the fact that trump has known the truth about the virus from the start and not only didn't do anything about it, he actually did and said things he knew that would make the situation worse.
> 
> He didn't take any proper steps for contact tracing and testing. He didn't take any proper steps to make sure we had enough PPE and medical supplies and equipment.
> 
> He refused the WHO tests which guaranteed that we wouldn't have a uniform test that actually worked all the time.
> 
> Then all the lies for months on end and to this day about this.
> 
> He sent out tweets to liberate Michigan and other states knowing that it would cause the virus to spread there and other states. He held large gatherings knowing that it would spread the virus more.
> 
> Most of what he did was actions that would guarantee the mess we're in now. In fact, a worse mess, since some governors took quick action while others followed trump and didn't take action quickly.
> 
> All with trump encouraging those governors to take actions that guaranteed that the virus would spread more causing more needless deaths and suffering.
> 
> I am so sick and tired of the lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Admits Minimizing the Virus, Woodward Reports in New Book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then maybe YOU should stop lying and making excuses for assholes like Cuomo and yourself. Funny how’s everything Biden says he would have done is exactly what Trump did. Guess you really have no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden just said on national TV Drumpf was an incompetent fuckup.
> 
> *"He knowingly and willingly lied."*
> -Biden on Drumpf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since both you and Biden are incompetent fuckups, let’s review. Showing true leadership instead of lying about millions dying is what Trump did. What idiotic DIMS like Pisslosi, murderer Cuomo and Biden did was downplay everything and tell people to go out and party. You knowingly and willingly lied. Just like Biden. Mister “the travel ban is xenophobic”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You hear with your own ears today how trump said he saved millions??? Some one should have hit him in his mouth with a baseball bat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But didnt you wackos claim millions were going to die and then they didn't?
Click to expand...

I don't know ,,,Did we?  How many dead world wide now?


----------



## meaner gene

*Where have I seen this before?*

Posting quotes from people who acted in accordance with the way the President was "playing it down"

Well we saw in the run up to the Iraq war, how many people believed when Bush "played up" the WMD's in Iraq.

Play it up  / Play it down.  It's all the same song of lying to the people, and then blaming them when they believe the lies.


----------



## lantern2814

eddiew said:


> LOL  all republicans here that kiss trumps boots are ""Losers and Suckers""


Uneducated TDS suffering Dim ass lickers like you are the real losers proven liar.


----------



## bigrebnc1775




----------



## eddiew

lantern2814 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with this is the context.
> 
> Trump said that he downplays covid19 so as not to scare everyone. HE SAID THIS IN THE BEGINNING OF MARCH. Right after Fauci himself said he didn't think covid19 was that bad at the end of February.  Trump said at the end of march that this is bad, and over 100,000 people could die from it. They're just leaving that part out.
> 
> In March Pelosi told everyone everything was fine and that they should visit Chinatown. Again, conveniently not mentioned by liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> *" Trump said that he downplays covid19 so as not to scare everyone. HE SAID THIS IN THE BEGINNING OF MARCH. Right after Fauci himself said he didn't think covid19 was that bad at the end of February. Trump said at the end of march that this is bad, and over 100,000 people could die from it. They're just leaving that part out. "*
> 
> 
> Well see the problem is that Drumpf knew in November how bad it was. The NCMI told him so but instead he pretended to believe China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well see you you’re lying as usual Asslips. While you were busy with your bullshit impeachment, Trump was working on this. All the while you assholes denied everything he was saying. All on you.
Click to expand...

Trump did some work in between golf trips?


----------



## bravoactual

eddiew said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What would you have done to stop the Kung Flu in it's tracks?  Give us your detailed plan for Jan, Feb, Mar...............
> 
> Be specific and use the 20/20 hindsight Trump didn't have.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I would have come into office I'd have made sure we  were fully supplied with enough material to fight the virus NOT complain that Obama left the cupboards bear  Then when told how serious the virus was I'd have taken immediate action, not try and bullshitted it away
Click to expand...

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzz


eddiew said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What would you have done to stop the Kung Flu in it's tracks?  Give us your detailed plan for Jan, Feb, Mar...............
> 
> Be specific and use the 20/20 hindsight Trump didn't have.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I would have come into office I'd have made sure we  were fully supplied with enough material to fight the virus NOT complain that Obama left the cupboards bear  Then C when told how serious the virus was I'd have taken immediate action, not try and bullshitted it away
Click to expand...

 
You probably would NOT have sent Tons of PPE to China either, but Cons need bitch about something.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

‘…it takes a special kind of (in the words of Trump's own niece -- a psychologist) "sociopath" to decide to put protecting his own re-election prospects over the health of thousands and thousands of people -- and then essentially brag to a journalist in real time that he's doing it.’









						Opinion: Trump damns himself with his own words
					

The sheer stupidity and incompetence is mind-numbing, writes SE Cupp: this callous and self-serving calculation, wherein the President admits to a journalist -- who has the recording-- that he's actively lying to the American people about a deadly pandemic that will eventually kill more than...




					www.cnn.com
				




True.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I've been saying all along, none of this had to happen.
> 
> I was basing that on the fact that trump tore apart our system to prevent this from happening.
> 
> I now include basing this on the fact that trump has known the truth about the virus from the start and not only didn't do anything about it, he actually did and said things he knew that would make the situation worse.
> 
> He didn't take any proper steps for contact tracing and testing. He didn't take any proper steps to make sure we had enough PPE and medical supplies and equipment.
> 
> He refused the WHO tests which guaranteed that we wouldn't have a uniform test that actually worked all the time.
> 
> Then all the lies for months on end and to this day about this.
> 
> He sent out tweets to liberate Michigan and other states knowing that it would cause the virus to spread there and other states. He held large gatherings knowing that it would spread the virus more.
> 
> Most of what he did was actions that would guarantee the mess we're in now. In fact, a worse mess, since some governors took quick action while others followed trump and didn't take action quickly.
> 
> All with trump encouraging those governors to take actions that guaranteed that the virus would spread more causing more needless deaths and suffering.
> 
> I am so sick and tired of the lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Admits Minimizing the Virus, Woodward Reports in New Book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then maybe YOU should stop lying and making excuses for assholes like Cuomo and yourself. Funny how’s everything Biden says he would have done is exactly what Trump did. Guess you really have no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden just said on national TV Drumpf was an incompetent fuckup.
> 
> *"He knowingly and willingly lied."*
> -Biden on Drumpf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since both you and Biden are incompetent fuckups, let’s review. Showing true leadership instead of lying about millions dying is what Trump did. What idiotic DIMS like Pisslosi, murderer Cuomo and Biden did was downplay everything and tell people to go out and party. You knowingly and willingly lied. Just like Biden. Mister “the travel ban is xenophobic”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You hear with your own ears today how trump said he saved millions??? Some one should have hit him in his mouth with a baseball bat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But didnt you wackos claim millions were going to die and then they didn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know ,,,Did we?  How many dead world wide now?
Click to expand...

911k


----------



## meaner gene

jbrownson0831 said:


> But didnt you wackos claim millions were going to die and then they didn't?



I actually estimated if we never shut anything down and went for "herd immunity" that 10 million to 25 million Americans would die from the coronavirus.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need someone's opinion on what I heard Nancy say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you're quoting Pelosi in the context that Trump "played it down" and didn't tell anybody how dangerous the coronavirus was.
Click to expand...

no actually from Nancy herself


----------



## eddiew

lantern2814 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  all republicans here that kiss trumps boots are ""Losers and Suckers""
> 
> 
> 
> Uneducated TDS suffering Dim ass lickers like you are the real losers proven liar.
Click to expand...

Lantern  Try as you might ,insult me as you may , you are NEVER going to beat Bri or Kaz


----------



## bravoactual

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
Click to expand...


Only 15 Dead.  Yeah Right.  He knew exactly how dangerous COVID was and 45 lied.


----------



## jc456

georgephillip said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate. He is a total blathering idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> *Biden is the same corporate tool he's always been.
> I've never supported him, and I never will.
> If you object to Biden and support a brain-dead thug like Trump, you're either a fool or a troll.
> Which is it?*
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> _"Update:_ The New York Times reported on April 6 more specifically, that Trump's trade adviser Petter Navarro advised him in January that the U.S. *death toll could be a half-million Americans:* _Risk of Worst-Case Scenario ‘Should Not Be Overlooked,’ Memo Warned _by Maggie Haberman_."_
Click to expand...

He was wrong, looks like Trump....right


----------



## bravoactual

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that made you wackos happy since you deemed Trump racist for shutting down their travel to the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 45 is a racist.  He very proud of being racist and if you support a racist, if you defend a racist you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't support racists at all, which is why i am not a Democrat, the party of all you true racists.  Nice parroting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many white supremacists ,how many KKKers how many Qanons  vote Democrat?? and of course the pos racist in your wh
Click to expand...


Racist thumb suckers need to told who to vote for.


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


>




*Where have I seen this before?*

Posting quotes from people who acted in accordance with the way the President was "playing it down"

Well we saw in the run up to the Iraq war, how many people believed when Bush "played up" the WMD's in Iraq.

Play it up  / Play it down.  It's all the same song of lying to the people, and then blaming them when they believe the lies.


----------



## Dr Grump

jc456 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many deaths in the same period of the year, 2018 and 2019, and what’s the count difference from this year?
> BTw, 60,000 died of the flu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay 60,000. That is still three times less than COVID...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you run the numbers?  still waiting.  2018 and 2019 number of deaths in the same time period of 2020.  are they different and by how much.  Did you.  I give a shit about the flu number, that's an annual number.  Until you run those numbers, the number of Wuhan deaths cannot be calculated correctly.  so you got nothing in other words.
Click to expand...


Er, you did see the link??


----------



## jc456

You’re 


eddiew said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  all republicans here that kiss trumps boots are ""Losers and Suckers""
> 
> 
> 
> Uneducated TDS suffering Dim ass lickers like you are the real losers proven liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lantern  Try as you might ,insult me as you may , you are NEVER going to beat Bri or Kaz
Click to expand...

too easy. See just like that, snap!


----------



## Dr Grump

jc456 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many deaths in the same period of the year, 2018 and 2019, and what’s the count difference from this year?
> BTw, 60,000 died of the flu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay 60,000. That is still three times less than COVID...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here, the number of deaths in the US in 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/databriefs/db355-h.pdf#:~:text=In%202018%2C%20a%20total%20of%202%2C839%2C205%20resident%20deaths,birth%20increased%200.1%20year.%20Age-specific%20death%20rates%20between
> 
> 
> 
> So now explain how the 2020 deaths are different?  BTW, 2018 had *25,702 more deaths* than 2017.  hmmmmmmmm context, a word you love to ignore.  BTW, the 2020 count is actually down.
Click to expand...

You are sooo fucking dumb. Seriously. Then again, you are a Deplorable and your Dear Leader is the dumbest of them all. Jaysus fucking Christ...


----------



## jc456

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many deaths in the same period of the year, 2018 and 2019, and what’s the count difference from this year?
> BTw, 60,000 died of the flu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay 60,000. That is still three times less than COVID...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you run the numbers?  still waiting.  2018 and 2019 number of deaths in the same time period of 2020.  are they different and by how much.  Did you.  I give a shit about the flu number, that's an annual number.  Until you run those numbers, the number of Wuhan deaths cannot be calculated correctly.  so you got nothing in other words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Er, you did see the link??
Click to expand...

Sure, didn’t include all deaths.


----------



## jc456

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many deaths in the same period of the year, 2018 and 2019, and what’s the count difference from this year?
> BTw, 60,000 died of the flu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay 60,000. That is still three times less than COVID...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here, the number of deaths in the US in 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/databriefs/db355-h.pdf#:~:text=In%202018%2C%20a%20total%20of%202%2C839%2C205%20resident%20deaths,birth%20increased%200.1%20year.%20Age-specific%20death%20rates%20between
> 
> 
> 
> So now explain how the 2020 deaths are different?  BTW, 2018 had *25,702 more deaths* than 2017.  hmmmmmmmm context, a word you love to ignore.  BTW, the 2020 count is actually down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are sooo fucking dumb. Seriously. Then again, you are a Deplorable and your Dear Leader is the dumbest of them all. Jaysus fucking Christ...
Click to expand...

Ricochet Bing Bing rabbit


----------



## Ame®icano

Penelope said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Trump On Tape"
> 
> Where is the tape?
> 
> It reminds me of this...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the article.
Click to expand...


Why was he cut off in the middle of sentence?


----------



## eddiew

Nostra said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey meaner gene tells us your plan.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well in January I would have voted to remove Trump from office.
> 
> That would have put Pence in charge, who wouldn't have "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So after all these months you still have no plan.
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually part two of my plan was to then impeach Pence in February, remove him from office in March and put Nancy Pelosi in the oval office.
> 
> We would have then had experienced leadership at the helm who didn't want to "play it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your plan is "ORANGE MAN BAD".
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra  You really want a Russian puppet in our WH  ?? Trump is beholden to Putin for not giving up what he knows about Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Off topic deflection.
> 
> Give us YOUR plan, Eddie.  Give us details on what you would have done to stop the Kung Flu.
> 
> GO!
Click to expand...

I'd have asked the experts on my staff , the scientists I didn't mock. They'd have shown me the way  I DO listen to those in a higher pay grade than mine...Unfortunately there's only a couple Repubs  here that fit that description


----------



## eddiew

lantern2814 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I've been saying all along, none of this had to happen.
> 
> I was basing that on the fact that trump tore apart our system to prevent this from happening.
> 
> I now include basing this on the fact that trump has known the truth about the virus from the start and not only didn't do anything about it, he actually did and said things he knew that would make the situation worse.
> 
> He didn't take any proper steps for contact tracing and testing. He didn't take any proper steps to make sure we had enough PPE and medical supplies and equipment.
> 
> He refused the WHO tests which guaranteed that we wouldn't have a uniform test that actually worked all the time.
> 
> Then all the lies for months on end and to this day about this.
> 
> He sent out tweets to liberate Michigan and other states knowing that it would cause the virus to spread there and other states. He held large gatherings knowing that it would spread the virus more.
> 
> Most of what he did was actions that would guarantee the mess we're in now. In fact, a worse mess, since some governors took quick action while others followed trump and didn't take action quickly.
> 
> All with trump encouraging those governors to take actions that guaranteed that the virus would spread more causing more needless deaths and suffering.
> 
> I am so sick and tired of the lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Admits Minimizing the Virus, Woodward Reports in New Book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then maybe YOU should stop lying and making excuses for assholes like Cuomo and yourself. Funny how’s everything Biden says he would have done is exactly what Trump did. Guess you really have no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden just said on national TV Drumpf was an incompetent fuckup.
> 
> *"He knowingly and willingly lied."*
> -Biden on Drumpf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since both you and Biden are incompetent fuckups, let’s review. Showing true leadership instead of lying about millions dying is what Trump did. What idiotic DIMS like Pisslosi, murderer Cuomo and Biden did was downplay everything and tell people to go out and party. You knowingly and willingly lied. Just like Biden. Mister “the travel ban is xenophobic”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You hear with your own ears today how trump said he saved millions??? Some one should have hit him in his mouth with a baseball bat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did save millions you fucktard. Hit in the mouth with a baseball bat? Come here asshole, I’ll  gladly smash you in your lying mouth.
Click to expand...

Where are you??    and trump saved millions ?? And pigs fly     Only millions trump saved is the millions he's ripped off from his campaign


----------



## Dr Grump

jc456 said:


> Sure, didn’t include all deaths.



It wasn't supposed to you idiot. What do you do for an encore? Compare cancer deaths with gun deaths?


----------



## basquebromance

"Trump Attempts Damage Control By Sitting Down For Dozen More Bob Woodward Interviews" - The Onion


----------



## Flopper

BlindBoo said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Nixon knew......Trumpybear knew and did it on purpose.  It's on tape.
> 
> Are there no patriotic Republicans left in the party?
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me.....we are the only patriots there are.  You goofs want open borders, jobs overseas, no police, and checks to sit home wearing your goofy masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is about lying on purpose to the American people about how deadly the new virus was, not the lies you and your kind spread about our regulated border, or the export of capital, or de-funding choke holds......
Click to expand...

When the president misleads the public about the seriousness of the virus, he is also misleading our governors and mayors who must make difficult decision on closing businesses and schools, business owners who must weight the loss of income vs the health of employees and customers., doctors, hospital administrators, and other healthcare workers who have to make decisions that effect the lives and health of their patients.  There is no way to measure the misery and lost of human lives caused by Trump's folly but our common sense indicates that it is substantial.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where have I seen this before?*
> 
> Posting quotes from people who acted in accordance with the way the President was "playing it down"
> 
> Well we saw in the run up to the Iraq war, how many people believed when Bush "played up" the WMD's in Iraq.
> 
> Play it up  / Play it down.  It's all the same song of lying to the people, and then blaming them when they believe the lies.
Click to expand...

from the mouth of Nancy Pelosi


----------



## meaner gene

Nostra said:


> Off topic deflection.
> 
> Give us YOUR plan, Eddie.  Give us details on what you would have done to stop the Kung Flu.
> 
> GO!





eddiew said:


> I'd have asked the experts on my staff , the scientists I didn't mock. They'd have shown me the way  I DO listen to those in a higher pay grade than mine...Unfortunately there's only a couple Repubs  here that fit that description



In short you would have operated as a leader, instead of as a narcissistic politician worried only about his own re-election.


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I've been saying all along, none of this had to happen.
> 
> I was basing that on the fact that trump tore apart our system to prevent this from happening.
> 
> I now include basing this on the fact that trump has known the truth about the virus from the start and not only didn't do anything about it, he actually did and said things he knew that would make the situation worse.
> 
> He didn't take any proper steps for contact tracing and testing. He didn't take any proper steps to make sure we had enough PPE and medical supplies and equipment.
> 
> He refused the WHO tests which guaranteed that we wouldn't have a uniform test that actually worked all the time.
> 
> Then all the lies for months on end and to this day about this.
> 
> He sent out tweets to liberate Michigan and other states knowing that it would cause the virus to spread there and other states. He held large gatherings knowing that it would spread the virus more.
> 
> Most of what he did was actions that would guarantee the mess we're in now. In fact, a worse mess, since some governors took quick action while others followed trump and didn't take action quickly.
> 
> All with trump encouraging those governors to take actions that guaranteed that the virus would spread more causing more needless deaths and suffering.
> 
> I am so sick and tired of the lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Admits Minimizing the Virus, Woodward Reports in New Book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then maybe YOU should stop lying and making excuses for assholes like Cuomo and yourself. Funny how’s everything Biden says he would have done is exactly what Trump did. Guess you really have no clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden just said on national TV Drumpf was an incompetent fuckup.
> 
> *"He knowingly and willingly lied."*
> -Biden on Drumpf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since both you and Biden are incompetent fuckups, let’s review. Showing true leadership instead of lying about millions dying is what Trump did. What idiotic DIMS like Pisslosi, murderer Cuomo and Biden did was downplay everything and tell people to go out and party. You knowingly and willingly lied. Just like Biden. Mister “the travel ban is xenophobic”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You hear with your own ears today how trump said he saved millions??? Some one should have hit him in his mouth with a baseball bat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did save millions you fucktard. Hit in the mouth with a baseball bat? Come here asshole, I’ll  gladly smash you in your lying mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are you??    and trump saved millions ?? And pigs fly     Only millions trump saved is the millions he's ripped off from his campaign
Click to expand...

Actually, the same number passed as have always passed. No new deaths. You’re factually incorrect


----------



## meaner gene

Flopper said:


> When the president misleads the public about the seriousness of the virus, he is also misleading our governors and mayors who must make difficult decision on closing businesses and schools, ...



Republicans have been spending a lot of effort posting quotes and videos from political leaders acting in accordance with Trumps lies where he was "playing it down"

And then blaming them because they believed Trumps bullshit.


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuomo the Moron was still downplaying the virus after Trump's travel bans.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn dude.  You keep making my point.  You show that the people that Trump should have warned about the seriousness of the coronavirus back in January,  didn't act the way somebody warned about it would have.
Click to expand...

Wrong, Fuckwit.

While Trump was implementing travel bans, ramping up PPE and ventilator production, building hospitals, and fasttracking a vaccine, Cuomo, Pelousy, and the rest of your Clown Brigade were downplaying the situation.

Your revisionist history won't work.

Where is your plan, Sport?  Let's see it.


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> from the mouth of Nancy Pelosi



Trump said to carry on as normal. That there were very few cases, and it was going away.

When Pelosi believes Trump and says to carry on as normal, you blame her for believing Trumps bullshit.


----------



## eddiew

Trump TRAGICALLY failed to warn public  And whatever bullshit you come up with ,Trump is the wrong man for the job  And there's so much more . His love for Putin for example.  His talking of a new secret weapon  etc etc


----------



## Dagosa

jc456 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Trump tape is akin to finding a tape or transcript where the national security advisor told FDR in November that the Japanese were planning to attack Pearl Harbor.
> 
> And then FDR "playing it down"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Bush and the Mission accomplish banner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans have a long history of explaining away why their guy lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This fn liar said he didn't want to cause a panic      ,,,,,,,,Dr to patient  "I didn't want to tell you you had a serious case of cancer  .Didn't want you to panic  "  "You have 2 weeks left ,,good luck""
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you'd never understand, your genes won't allow it.
Click to expand...

Sounds like your “genes” are so tight it’s cutting your blood supply  off


kaz said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, so Trump should have stopped US citizens from coming home?   More of your mental retardation.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama only let flights from ebola stricken countries enter airports set up to screen incoming passengers for symptoms.
> 
> Trump didn't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet obviously your reasoning is, you hate Trump.  Think of a factoid to attack him with.   There are similarities and differences there.  There are a hell of a lot less people coming from that region of Africa than China and Europe.   But you don't really care.  It's just attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ghost of Nixon to Trump.....” Hey dufus, you did hear about Watergate and still you let Woodward Tape you ? What a fkin* idiot.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just not used to a President who is open, huh?   Trump will let anyone interview him.   Democrats are mean and vicious and lie, of course you don't want your politicians to be honest
Click to expand...

Openly stupid.


----------



## Flopper

basquebromance said:


> "Trump Attempts Damage Control By Sitting Down For Dozen More Bob Woodward Interviews" - The Onion


Trump has pretty well cooked his goose on this one.  How does a president explain that he lied, downplayed, mislead the public on the spread of a dangerous virus that has killed nearly 200,000 people?"   He didn't want to frighten the public.    If he can sell this load of horseshit, he is the greatest salesman that ever lived.

I’m sure those who lost friends and family in the early days of the pandemic because they had no way to understand its seriousness will be comforted to hear that Trump just didn’t want them to be “frightened” about the most frightening public-health challenge in over a century.


----------



## eddiew

Decency, empathy, honesty ,are not in the morons Vocab


----------



## Nostra

eddiew said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey meaner gene tells us your plan.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well in January I would have voted to remove Trump from office.
> 
> That would have put Pence in charge, who wouldn't have "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So after all these months you still have no plan.
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually part two of my plan was to then impeach Pence in February, remove him from office in March and put Nancy Pelosi in the oval office.
> 
> We would have then had experienced leadership at the helm who didn't want to "play it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your plan is "ORANGE MAN BAD".
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra  You really want a Russian puppet in our WH  ?? Trump is beholden to Putin for not giving up what he knows about Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Off topic deflection.
> 
> Give us YOUR plan, Eddie.  Give us details on what you would have done to stop the Kung Flu.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd have asked the experts on my staff , the scientists I didn't mock. They'd have shown me the way  I DO listen to those in a higher pay grade than mine...Unfortunately there's only a couple Repubs  here that fit that description
Click to expand...

You mean, listen to the experts like Trump did?  Your only idea is to do what Trump did from Day 1?

You have had 8 months to come up with something beyond that.  pathetic.


----------



## Dagosa

kaz said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
Click to expand...

Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic deflection.
> 
> Give us YOUR plan, Eddie.  Give us details on what you would have done to stop the Kung Flu.
> 
> GO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have asked the experts on my staff , the scientists I didn't mock. They'd have shown me the way  I DO listen to those in a higher pay grade than mine...Unfortunately there's only a couple Repubs  here that fit that description
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In short you would have operated as a leader, instead of as a narcissistic politician worried only about his own re-election.
Click to expand...

In short, you would have copied Trump.


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> Damn dude.  You keep making my point.  You show that the people that Trump should have warned about the seriousness of the coronavirus back in January,  didn't act the way somebody warned about it would have.





Nostra said:


> Wrong, Fuckwit.
> 
> While Trump was implementing travel bans, ramping up PPE and ventilator production, building hospitals, and fasttracking a vaccine, Cuomo, Pelousy, and the rest of your Clown Brigade were downplaying the situation.


There you go with the lies again.  At the time Pelosi said this, the only thing Trump did was put his Chinese-National ban in place.  It would be another month of golfing, before Trump would put a ban on Europe.  Trump was still sending PPE out of the country to China when you quote Pelosi.

If you need a timeline, I can post it.


----------



## basquebromance

Trump is the leader of the country, he can't be jumping up and down and scaring people!


----------



## JimH52

Trump is an Evil Bast*ard!  He is a *Cancer* on this Nation.  If you still support the lying POS....You are Dumb as a Rock.  And it seems like we have a lot of Rocks on the USMB.  What a bunch of *"Losers."*


----------



## JimH52

basquebromance said:


> Trump is the leader of the country, he can't be jumping up and down and scaring people!



It the house is getting ready to burn, you don't shout...."It's only Fire Flies."

He had no problem shouting and ranting about the *"caravan on the southern border"* which was a lie.  He has no problem tying to frighten people about the threat to the *"housewives"in the suburbs.*  There are more examples of trump trying to create panic....but it all must be to his benefit.  He doesn't care about the nation.  He only cares about himself.


----------



## meaner gene

Nostra said:


> You mean, listen to the experts like Trump did?  Your only idea is to do what Trump did from Day 1?
> 
> You have had 8 months to come up with something beyond that.  pathetic.



Actually Trump didn't listen to the experts.  They told Trump to wear a mask and he refused.


----------



## meaner gene

JimH52 said:


> He had no problem shouting and ranting about the *"caravan on the southern border"* which was a lie.  He has no problem tying to frighten people about the threat to the *"housewives"in the suburbs.*  There are more examples of trump trying to create panic....but it all must be to his benefit.  He doesn't care about the nation.  He only cares about himself.


Trump also told the people of Alabama that they were in the path of hurricane Dorian,
'


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from the mouth of Nancy Pelosi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump said to carry on as normal. That there were very few cases, and it was going away.
> 
> When Pelosi believes Trump and says to carry on as normal, you blame her for believing Trumps bullshit.
Click to expand...

and Nancy ridiculed the president for his bans and told people they had it under control.


----------



## meaner gene

Trump didn't want to panic people?





__





						Hurricane Dorian–Alabama controversy - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




_The *Hurricane Dorian–Alabama controversy*, also referred to as *Sharpiegate*, arose from a comment made by President Donald Trump on September 1, 2019, as Hurricane Dorian approached the U.S. mainland. Mentioning states that would likely be impacted by the storm, he incorrectly included Alabama, which by then was known not to be under threat from the storm. _

*Trump told the people of Alabama that the hurricane was headed their way.  *


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, listen to the experts like Trump did?  Your only idea is to do what Trump did from Day 1?
> 
> You have had 8 months to come up with something beyond that.  pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Trump didn't listen to the experts.  They told Trump to wear a mask and he refused.
Click to expand...

shrugs why do you wear a mask? I wear one now for political reasons


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> and Nancy ridiculed the president for his bans and told people they had it under control.


Once more.  She said that, because Trump said that.  Trump was "playing it down"

Had Trump told Pelosi what he knew in January, Pelosi would have taken the opposite position.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and Nancy ridiculed the president for his bans and told people they had it under control.
> 
> 
> 
> Once more.  She said that, because Trump said that.  Trump was "playing it down"
> 
> Had Trump told Pelosi what he knew in January, Pelosi would have taken the opposite position.
Click to expand...

so was Nancy for political reasons The president tried to keep people calm 
But the president did have those travel bans


----------



## meaner gene

People are making my point.  When the presidents daily briefer repeatedly tells him the country is in for some serious shit, that the proverbial sky is falling, but he doesn't warn anybody else.  Don't point out the behavior of other people, that since they weren't worried about the coronavirus,  just like Trump, it was proof there was nothing to worry about.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> People are making my point.  When the presidents daily briefer repeatedly tells him the country is in for some serious shit, that the proverbial sky is falling, but he doesn't warn anybody else.  Don't point out the behavior of other people, that since they weren't worried about the coronavirus,  just like Trump, it was proof there was nothing to worry about.


yep that's what Nancy said nothing to worry about 
Did she create any travel bans? oh that's right she attack the president for his


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> But the president did have those travel bans



This would be like a case of two soldiers come upon a civilian walking to the nearby market.  One of them was told the person was a known terrorist, was wearing an explosive suicide vest, and was going to blow it up in a market.

The other soldier didn't get that briefing.

The briefed soldier pulls his weapon and shoots the civilian without warning.

What's the other soldier to think?  They would object to his actions just like Pelosi did.


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn dude.  You keep making my point.  You show that the people that Trump should have warned about the seriousness of the coronavirus back in January,  didn't act the way somebody warned about it would have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, Fuckwit.
> 
> While Trump was implementing travel bans, ramping up PPE and ventilator production, building hospitals, and fasttracking a vaccine, Cuomo, Pelousy, and the rest of your Clown Brigade were downplaying the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go with the lies again.  At the time Pelosi said this, the only thing Trump did was put his Chinese-National ban in place.  It would be another month of golfing, before Trump would put a ban on Europe.  Trump was still sending PPE out of the country to China when you quote Pelosi.
> 
> If you need a timeline, I can post it.
Click to expand...

Three options here:

1. You are an ignorant moron.
2. You are a lying sack of shit.
3. All of the above.

I'm about to prove the answer is 3.

Things Trump did before Nazi Pelousy was saying Come on down to Chinatown, the Kung Flu is no big deal.



*JANUARY:*



> January 3: CDC Director Robert Redfield sent an email to the director of the Chinese CDC, George Gao, formally offering to send U.S. experts to China to investigate the coronavirus.
> January 5: CDC Director Redfield sent another email to the Chinese CDC Director, George Gao, formally offering to send U.S. experts to China to investigate the coronavirus outbreak,
> *January 6: The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) issued a travel notice for Wuhan, China due to the spreading coronavirus.*
> January 7: The CDC established a coronavirus incident management system to better share and respond to information about the virus.
> January 11: The CDC issued a Level I travel health notice for Wuhan, China.
> January 17: The CDC began implementing public health entry screening at the 3 U.S. airports that received the most travelers from Wuhan – San Francisco, New York JFK, and Los Angeles.
> January 20: Dr. Fauci announces the National Institutes of Health is already working on the development of a vaccine for the coronavirus.
> January 21: The CDC activated its emergency operations center to provide ongoing support to the coronavirus response.
> *January 23: The CDC sought a “special emergency authorization” from the FDA to allow states to use its newly developed coronavirus test.*
> January 27: President Trump tweeted that he made an offer to President Xi Jinping to send experts to China to investigate the coronavirus outbreak.
> January 27: The CDC issued a level III travel health notice urging Americans to avoid all nonessential travel to China due to the coronavirus.
> *January 27: The White House Coronavirus Task Force started meeting to help monitor and contain the spread of the virus and provide updates to the President. *
> January 29: The White House announced the formation of the Coronavirus Task Force to help monitor and contain the spread of the virus and provide updates to the President.
> *January 31: The Trump Administration:*
> 
> *Declared the coronavirus a public health emergency.*
> *Announced Chinese travel restrictions.*
> *Suspended entry into the United States for foreign nationals who pose a risk of transmitting the coronavirus.*
> *January 31: The Department of Homeland Security took critical steps to funnel all flights from China into just 7 domestic U.S. airports.*


*FEBRUARY:*



> February 3: The CDC had a team ready to travel to China to obtain critical information on the novel coronavirus, but were in the U.S. awaiting permission to enter by the Chinese government.
> February 4: President Trump vowed in his State of the Union Address to “take all necessary steps” to protect Americans from the coronavirus.
> February 6: The CDC began shipping CDC-Developed test kits for the 2019 Novel Coronavirus to U.S. and international labs.
> February 7: President Trump told reporters that the CDC is working with China on the coronavirus.
> *February 9: The White House Coronavirus Task Force briefed governors from across the nation at the National Governors’ Association Meeting in Washington.*
> February 11: The Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) expanded a partnership with Janssen Research & Development to “expedite the development” of a coronavirus vaccine.
> February 12: The U.S. shipped test kits for the 2019 novel coronavirus to approximately 30 countries who lacked the necessary reagents and other materials.
> February 12: The CDC was prepared to travel to China but had yet to receive permission from the Chinese government.
> February 14: The CDC began working with five labs to conduct “community-based influenza surveillance” to study and detect the spread of coronavirus.
> February 18: HHS announced it would engage with Sanofi Pasteur in an effort to quickly develop a coronavirus vaccine and to develop treatment for coronavirus infections.
> *February 22: A WHO team of international experts arrives in Wuhan, China.
> February 24: The Trump Administration sent a letter to Congress requesting at least $2.5 billion to help combat the spread of the coronavirus.*












						Here's the Timeline of the Trump Administration's Response to the Wuhan Coronavirus
					

Decisions.




					townhall.com


----------



## Doc7505

I listened to the alleged tape of the Trump interview by Woodward and I agree with Trump. His decision to down play the danger of the pandemic was the right move. As it stands Democrats of all stripes were telling us that Trump was Xenophobic and racist to shut down travel from China and went about telling us there was no need for PPE. 
Governors like Cuomo, made little of the cautionary steps Trump was making...Etc.
Trump has been correct in that whatever he makes decision for or against, the PMS/DSA Democrat Left will find something to whine about....


----------



## Zorro!

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


Well other than that your content doesn't support the extravagant claim in your title. 

*DR. FAUCI DISPUTES WOODWARD’S ACCOUNT*



Bob Woodward’s bit about President Trump allegedly downplaying the Wuhan coronavirus is floundering. Calling for a shutdown of the U.S. economy seems like an odd way to downplay something. 

Old Washed Up Woodward wants us to believe that Trump intentionally deceived the American people. He knew how serious the virus was, but wanted to hide its seriousness from the public to avoid a panic. That’s the Fake News line.

Dr. Fauci isn’t buying it. Fauci, who had the advantage of being there, says:



> I didn’t get any sense that Trump was distorting anything. My discussions with him were always straightforward about the concerns that we had. And when he would go out, I’d hear him discussing the same sort of things.


Woodward is lying, distorting and fabricating to sell books, how novel.


> I don’t recall anything different than in our discussions that we had with the president that he said things quite similar publicly. I didn’t see any discrepancies between what he told us and what we told him, and what he came out publicly and said.


So Woodward is lying distorting fabricating and deceiving to try to make a buck, or a million bucks.  John Roberts asked Fauci about comments Woodward has attributed to him regarding the President’s coronavirus response. Fauci didn’t recall ever saying anything like what has been reported.



> FAUCI: If you notice, it was ‘others’ who have said that. You should ask ‘others.’ I don’t recall that at all.
> ROBERTS: So you would question that account, then?
> FAUCI: Yeah, yeah.


Washed up Woodward is a liar, fabricator and a deceiver.  Sad!


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, listen to the experts like Trump did?  Your only idea is to do what Trump did from Day 1?
> 
> You have had 8 months to come up with something beyond that.  pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Trump didn't listen to the experts.  They told Trump to wear a mask and he refused.
Click to expand...

My above post proves you are a lying sack of shit, and a moron.


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> People are making my point.  When the presidents daily briefer repeatedly tells him the country is in for some serious shit, that the proverbial sky is falling, but he doesn't warn anybody else.  Don't point out the behavior of other people, that since they weren't worried about the coronavirus,  just like Trump, it was proof there was nothing to worry about.


No matter how many times you repeat your lies, you are still nothing more than a lying piece of dogshit.


----------



## eddiew

Nostra said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic deflection.
> 
> Give us YOUR plan, Eddie.  Give us details on what you would have done to stop the Kung Flu.
> 
> GO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have asked the experts on my staff , the scientists I didn't mock. They'd have shown me the way  I DO listen to those in a higher pay grade than mine...Unfortunately there's only a couple Repubs  here that fit that description
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In short you would have operated as a leader, instead of as a narcissistic politician worried only about his own re-election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In short, you would have copied Trump.
Click to expand...

God forbid I copied in with anything He was always smarter than his people ,most of which left him or were pushed out   Trump is a disgrace So many other leaders didn't need to jump up and down to save their countries Face it he MISMANAGED the virus


----------



## ABikerSailor

meaner gene said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But didnt you wackos claim millions were going to die and then they didn't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually estimated if we never shut anything down and went for "herd immunity" that 10 million to 25 million Americans would die from the coronavirus.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately, herd immunity isn't a guarantee on anything.  There have been a couple of cases (one in China and one here in the US), where people who have caught the virus once, have managed to catch it a second time.  Doctors and scientists are saying that if a person gets the virus, but doesn't get very sick, won't build up enough immunity to not catch it again.









						Nevada man becomes first in the US to catch COVID-19 twice
					

Nevada may have evidence of the United States' first confirmed case of COVID-19 re-infection.




					abc13.com


----------



## georgephillip

jc456 said:


> He was wrong, looks like Trump....right


*Are you trying to pretend you (and Trump) will shed any tears if Navarro's January 2020 prediction turns out to be accurate?*

Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands

"The New York Times reported on April 6 more specifically, that Trump's trade adviser Petter Navarro advised him in January that *the U.S. death toll could be a half-million Americans*: _Risk of Worst-Case Scenario ‘Should Not Be Overlooked,’ Memo Warned _by Maggie Haberman_."_

U.S. coronavirus deaths projected to more than double to 410,000 by January

_ "'Cumulative deaths expected by January 1 are 410,000; this is 225,000 deaths from now until the end of the year,' the institute said." _


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the president did have those travel bans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would be like a case of two soldiers come upon a civilian walking to the nearby market.  One of them was told the person was a known terrorist, was wearing an explosive suicide vest, and was going to blow it up in a market.
> 
> The other soldier didn't get that briefing.
> 
> The briefed soldier pulls his weapon and shoots the civilian without warning.
> 
> What's the other soldier to think?  They would object to his actions just like Pelosi did.
Click to expand...

FYI the speaker of the house get's those briefings also 




__





						SPEAKER'S ACCESS TO INTELLIGENCE MEETINGS AND INFORMATION
					






					www.globalsecurity.org


----------



## meaner gene

Nostra said:


> Here's the Timeline of the Trump Administration's Response to the Wuhan Coronavirus
> 
> 
> Decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com



What, no PPE?

March 21: The Trump Administration announced HHS placed an order for hundreds of millions of N95 masks through FEMA 

*April 3: President Trump signed a Presidential Memorandum blocking the export of N95 and other respirator masks, surgical masks, PPE gloves, and surgical gloves to ensure they are available in the U.S. – designating them as “scarce” under the Defense Production Act.* 

*April 8: Customs and Borders Protection announced with FEMA that it will detain shipments of PPE in order to keep critical medical supplies within the U.S. for domestic use.*


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But didnt you wackos claim millions were going to die and then they didn't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually estimated if we never shut anything down and went for "herd immunity" that 10 million to 25 million Americans would die from the coronavirus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, herd immunity isn't a guarantee on anything.  There have been a couple of cases (one in China and one here in the US), where people who have caught the virus once, have managed to catch it a second time.  Doctors and scientists are saying that if a person gets the virus, but doesn't get very sick, won't build up enough immunity to not catch it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevada man becomes first in the US to catch COVID-19 twice
> 
> 
> Nevada may have evidence of the United States' first confirmed case of COVID-19 re-infection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc13.com
Click to expand...

60 MILLION Americans infected with N1H1 








						Biden has fought a pandemic before. It did not go smoothly.
					

The Obama administration's ability to stop the swine flu came down to luck, one former aide says.




					www.politico.com


----------



## meaner gene

Doc7505 said:


> I listened to the alleged tape of the Trump interview by Woodward and I agree with Trump. His decision to down play the danger of the pandemic was the right move. ...



Just like George W. Bush was briefed August 6th 2001, that Osama BinLaden was determined to strike inside the US

And Bush "played it down"


----------



## ABikerSailor

Zorro! said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Well other than that your content doesn't support the extravagant claim in your title.
> 
> *DR. FAUCI DISPUTES WOODWARD’S ACCOUNT*
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Woodward’s bit about President Trump allegedly downplaying the Wuhan coronavirus is floundering. Calling for a shutdown of the U.S. economy seems like an odd way to downplay something.
> 
> Old Washed Up Woodward wants us to believe that Trump intentionally deceived the American people. He knew how serious the virus was, but wanted to hide its seriousness from the public to avoid a panic. That’s the Fake News line.
> 
> Dr. Fauci isn’t buying it. Fauci, who had the advantage of being there, says:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t get any sense that Trump was distorting anything. My discussions with him were always straightforward about the concerns that we had. And when he would go out, I’d hear him discussing the same sort of things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woodward is lying, distorting and fabricating to sell books, how novel.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t recall anything different than in our discussions that we had with the president that he said things quite similar publicly. I didn’t see any discrepancies between what he told us and what we told him, and what he came out publicly and said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Woodward is lying distorting fabricating and deceiving to try to make a buck, or a million bucks.  John Roberts asked Fauci about comments Woodward has attributed to him regarding the President’s coronavirus response. Fauci didn’t recall ever saying anything like what has been reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAUCI: If you notice, it was ‘others’ who have said that. You should ask ‘others.’ I don’t recall that at all.
> ROBERTS: So you would question that account, then?
> FAUCI: Yeah, yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Washed up Woodward is a liar, fabricator and a deceiver.  Sad!
Click to expand...


How is he lying or fabricating anything?  We heard on the tapes that Trump himself said that he knew it was airborne and a lot deadlier than your average flu.  

A bit after he did the interview, he was telling everyone that would listen that it wasn't much worse than the regular flu, and that it would go away "like a miracle", or that it would significantly go down when summer started.  Sadly, none of that was true.  

And, if he did know that it was deadly and contagious (as per what he said in the interview tapes), why in the hell did he downplay it?  In the Navy, if we had a casualty onboard the ship, we didn't downplay it, nor did we panic.  We accurately assessed what was wrong, and took the necessary steps to fix the problem.


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> FYI the speaker of the house get's those briefings also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPEAKER'S ACCESS TO INTELLIGENCE MEETINGS AND INFORMATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globalsecurity.org


*SPEAKER'S ACCESS TO INTELLIGENCE MEETINGS AND INFORMATION (House of Representatives - November 14, 1989)

That was thirty years ago.*


----------



## ABikerSailor

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But didnt you wackos claim millions were going to die and then they didn't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually estimated if we never shut anything down and went for "herd immunity" that 10 million to 25 million Americans would die from the coronavirus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, herd immunity isn't a guarantee on anything.  There have been a couple of cases (one in China and one here in the US), where people who have caught the virus once, have managed to catch it a second time.  Doctors and scientists are saying that if a person gets the virus, but doesn't get very sick, won't build up enough immunity to not catch it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevada man becomes first in the US to catch COVID-19 twice
> 
> 
> Nevada may have evidence of the United States' first confirmed case of COVID-19 re-infection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc13.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 60 MILLION Americans infected with N1H1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden has fought a pandemic before. It did not go smoothly.
> 
> 
> The Obama administration's ability to stop the swine flu came down to luck, one former aide says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
Click to expand...


I think you meant to say H1N1.  N1H1 isn't a thing that I'm aware of, you might want to correct your post so you don't look like an even bigger idiot than you already do.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But didnt you wackos claim millions were going to die and then they didn't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually estimated if we never shut anything down and went for "herd immunity" that 10 million to 25 million Americans would die from the coronavirus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, herd immunity isn't a guarantee on anything.  There have been a couple of cases (one in China and one here in the US), where people who have caught the virus once, have managed to catch it a second time.  Doctors and scientists are saying that if a person gets the virus, but doesn't get very sick, won't build up enough immunity to not catch it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevada man becomes first in the US to catch COVID-19 twice
> 
> 
> Nevada may have evidence of the United States' first confirmed case of COVID-19 re-infection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc13.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 60 MILLION Americans infected with N1H1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden has fought a pandemic before. It did not go smoothly.
> 
> 
> The Obama administration's ability to stop the swine flu came down to luck, one former aide says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you meant to say H1N1.  N1H1 isn't a thing that I'm aware of, you might want to correct your post so you don't look like an even bigger idiot than you already do.
Click to expand...

nice dodge even after I posted the link which shows it scares you


----------



## ABikerSailor

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI the speaker of the house get's those briefings also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPEAKER'S ACCESS TO INTELLIGENCE MEETINGS AND INFORMATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globalsecurity.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SPEAKER'S ACCESS TO INTELLIGENCE MEETINGS AND INFORMATION (House of Representatives - November 14, 1989)
> 
> That was thirty years ago.*
Click to expand...


She might have had access to see the briefings or attend them, but she probably didn't at first.  Why do I say that?  Because her views on the virus significantly changed as more was learned over time about it.


----------



## ABikerSailor

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But didnt you wackos claim millions were going to die and then they didn't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually estimated if we never shut anything down and went for "herd immunity" that 10 million to 25 million Americans would die from the coronavirus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, herd immunity isn't a guarantee on anything.  There have been a couple of cases (one in China and one here in the US), where people who have caught the virus once, have managed to catch it a second time.  Doctors and scientists are saying that if a person gets the virus, but doesn't get very sick, won't build up enough immunity to not catch it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevada man becomes first in the US to catch COVID-19 twice
> 
> 
> Nevada may have evidence of the United States' first confirmed case of COVID-19 re-infection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc13.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 60 MILLION Americans infected with N1H1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden has fought a pandemic before. It did not go smoothly.
> 
> 
> The Obama administration's ability to stop the swine flu came down to luck, one former aide says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you meant to say H1N1.  N1H1 isn't a thing that I'm aware of, you might want to correct your post so you don't look like an even bigger idiot than you already do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice dodge even after I posted the link which shows it scares you
Click to expand...


You're the one trying to dodge here.  I told you about how there is no guarantee that a person won't catch it again, and you then deflect to H1N1 as a way to support your bullshit claims.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI the speaker of the house get's those briefings also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPEAKER'S ACCESS TO INTELLIGENCE MEETINGS AND INFORMATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globalsecurity.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SPEAKER'S ACCESS TO INTELLIGENCE MEETINGS AND INFORMATION (House of Representatives - November 14, 1989)
> 
> That was thirty years ago.*
Click to expand...

And? the U.S. Constitution is over 200 years old still doesn't change the fact the speaker of the house gets intel briefings


----------



## ABikerSailor

bigrebnc1775 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI the speaker of the house get's those briefings also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPEAKER'S ACCESS TO INTELLIGENCE MEETINGS AND INFORMATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globalsecurity.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SPEAKER'S ACCESS TO INTELLIGENCE MEETINGS AND INFORMATION (House of Representatives - November 14, 1989)
> 
> That was thirty years ago.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? the U.S. Constitution is over 200 years old still doesn't change the fact the speaker of the house gets intel briefings
Click to expand...


She can get them when she wants to, but unfortunately, I don't think that a daily briefing is something that the Speaker gets on a daily basis like the president does.


----------



## Zorro!

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But didnt you wackos claim millions were going to die and then they didn't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually estimated if we never shut anything down and went for "herd immunity" that 10 million to 25 million Americans would die from the coronavirus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, herd immunity isn't a guarantee on anything.  There have been a couple of cases (one in China and one here in the US), where people who have caught the virus once, have managed to catch it a second time.  Doctors and scientists are saying that if a person gets the virus, but doesn't get very sick, won't build up enough immunity to not catch it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevada man becomes first in the US to catch COVID-19 twice
> 
> 
> Nevada may have evidence of the United States' first confirmed case of COVID-19 re-infection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc13.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 60 MILLION Americans infected with N1H1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden has fought a pandemic before. It did not go smoothly.
> 
> 
> The Obama administration's ability to stop the swine flu came down to luck, one former aide says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you meant to say H1N1.  N1H1 isn't a thing that I'm aware of, you might want to correct your post so you don't look like an even bigger idiot than you already do.
Click to expand...

Slo Jo keeps calling H1N1 "N1H1".  He's the best the Dems could muster.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But didnt you wackos claim millions were going to die and then they didn't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually estimated if we never shut anything down and went for "herd immunity" that 10 million to 25 million Americans would die from the coronavirus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, herd immunity isn't a guarantee on anything.  There have been a couple of cases (one in China and one here in the US), where people who have caught the virus once, have managed to catch it a second time.  Doctors and scientists are saying that if a person gets the virus, but doesn't get very sick, won't build up enough immunity to not catch it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevada man becomes first in the US to catch COVID-19 twice
> 
> 
> Nevada may have evidence of the United States' first confirmed case of COVID-19 re-infection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc13.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 60 MILLION Americans infected with N1H1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden has fought a pandemic before. It did not go smoothly.
> 
> 
> The Obama administration's ability to stop the swine flu came down to luck, one former aide says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you meant to say H1N1.  N1H1 isn't a thing that I'm aware of, you might want to correct your post so you don't look like an even bigger idiot than you already do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice dodge even after I posted the link which shows it scares you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one trying to dodge here.  I told you about how there is no guarantee that a person won't catch it again, and you then deflect to H1N1 as a way to support your bullshit claims.
Click to expand...

“It is purely a fortuity that this isn’t one of the great mass casualty events in American history,” Ron Klain, who was Biden’s chief of staff at the time, said of H1N1 in 2019. “It had nothing to do with us doing anything right. It just had to do with luck. If anyone thinks that this can’t happen again, they don’t have to go back to 1918, they just have to go back to 2009, 2010 and imagine a virus with a different lethality, and you can just do the math on that.”


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> FYI the speaker of the house get's those briefings also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPEAKER'S ACCESS TO INTELLIGENCE MEETINGS AND INFORMATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globalsecurity.org



The *President's Daily Brief* (*PDB*), sometimes referred to as the *President's Daily Briefing* or the *President's Daily Bulletin*, is a top-secret document produced and given each morning to the president of the United States, *and is also distributed to a small number of top-level US officials who are approved by the president, *

Do you really think Trump approved for Pelosi to get a copy?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI the speaker of the house get's those briefings also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPEAKER'S ACCESS TO INTELLIGENCE MEETINGS AND INFORMATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globalsecurity.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SPEAKER'S ACCESS TO INTELLIGENCE MEETINGS AND INFORMATION (House of Representatives - November 14, 1989)
> 
> That was thirty years ago.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? the U.S. Constitution is over 200 years old still doesn't change the fact the speaker of the house gets intel briefings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She can get them when she wants to, but unfortunately, I don't think that a daily briefing is something that the Speaker gets on a daily basis like the president does.
Click to expand...

you don't think? I agree she's third in line to be president of course she get's those briefings


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> And? the U.S. Constitution is over 200 years old still doesn't change the fact the speaker of the house gets intel briefings


The president approves who gets to see the PDB.

Do you think Trump told them to send Nancy Pelosi a copy?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI the speaker of the house get's those briefings also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPEAKER'S ACCESS TO INTELLIGENCE MEETINGS AND INFORMATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globalsecurity.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *President's Daily Brief* (*PDB*), sometimes referred to as the *President's Daily Briefing* or the *President's Daily Bulletin*, is a top-secret document produced and given each morning to the president of the United States, *and is also distributed to a small number of top-level US officials who are approved by the president, *
> 
> Do you really think Trump approved for Pelosi to get a copy?
Click to expand...

If a presidential candidate gets intel briefing why do you believe the speaker of the house doesn't get the same briefings?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? the U.S. Constitution is over 200 years old still doesn't change the fact the speaker of the house gets intel briefings
> 
> 
> 
> The president approves who gets to see the PDB.
> 
> Do you think Trump told them to send Nancy Pelosi a copy?
Click to expand...

no the president don't you're just wishful thinking now.


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> you don't think? I agree she's third in line to be president of course she get's those briefings


Once more, but with gusto.

The president (Trump) has to approve who gets a copy of the PDB.

Question:  Do you think Trump approved for Pelosi to get a copy?


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> If a presidential candidate gets intel briefing why do you believe the speaker of the house doesn't get the same briefings?


Presidential candidates (after they are nominated by a major party) qualify for secret (not top secret) briefings.

They would NOT get briefings equal to the president.


----------



## ABikerSailor

bigrebnc1775 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? the U.S. Constitution is over 200 years old still doesn't change the fact the speaker of the house gets intel briefings
> 
> 
> 
> The president approves who gets to see the PDB.
> 
> Do you think Trump told them to send Nancy Pelosi a copy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no the president don't you're just wishful thinking now.
Click to expand...


Actually, it's you who is doing the wishful thinking.









						President's Daily Brief - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




The *President's Daily Brief* (*PDB*), sometimes referred to as the *President's Daily Briefing* or the *President's Daily Bulletin*, is a top-secret document produced and given each morning to the president of the United States, and is also distributed to a small number of top-level US officials who are approved by the president, and includes highly classified intelligence analysis, information about covert operations of the US Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) and reports from the most sensitive US sources or those shared by allied intelligence agencies.[1] The PDB is also provided to the president-elect of the United States, between election day and inauguration.


----------



## ABikerSailor

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a presidential candidate gets intel briefing why do you believe the speaker of the house doesn't get the same briefings?
> 
> 
> 
> Presidential candidates (after they are nominated by a major party) qualify for secret (not top secret) briefings.
> 
> They would NOT get briefings equal to the president.
Click to expand...


Actually, as soon as the candidate becomes president elect after winning the election, but before taking the oath on Jan. 20th, gets the PDB.


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> The president approves who gets to see the PDB.
> 
> Do you think Trump told them to send Nancy Pelosi a copy?





bigrebnc1775 said:


> no the president don't you're just wishful thinking now.


You know that the president is in charge of national security.  He has to delegate by executive order classification and declassification authority to the agencies under him.  And the president alone determines who can access what.  Including his PDB.

Distribution isn't by statute but by executive order.  Congress can't pass a law for access to a PDB.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a presidential candidate gets intel briefing why do you believe the speaker of the house doesn't get the same briefings?
> 
> 
> 
> Presidential candidates (after they are nominated by a major party) qualify for secret (not top secret) briefings.
> 
> They would NOT get briefings equal to the president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, as soon as the candidate becomes president elect after winning the election, but before taking the oath on Jan. 20th, gets the PDB.
Click to expand...

Incorrect 








						Classified Intelligence Briefings for Presidential Candidates: Questions Answered
					






					abcnews.go.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president approves who gets to see the PDB.
> 
> Do you think Trump told them to send Nancy Pelosi a copy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no the president don't you're just wishful thinking now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know that the president is in charge of national security.  He has to delegate by executive order classification and declassification authority to the agencies under him.  And the president alone determines who can access what.  Including his PDB.
> 
> Distribution isn't by statute but by executive order.  Congress can't pass a law for access to a PDB.
Click to expand...










						Classified Intelligence Briefings for Presidential Candidates: Questions Answered
					






					abcnews.go.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? the U.S. Constitution is over 200 years old still doesn't change the fact the speaker of the house gets intel briefings
> 
> 
> 
> The president approves who gets to see the PDB.
> 
> Do you think Trump told them to send Nancy Pelosi a copy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no the president don't you're just wishful thinking now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's you who is doing the wishful thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President's Daily Brief - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *President's Daily Brief* (*PDB*), sometimes referred to as the *President's Daily Briefing* or the *President's Daily Bulletin*, is a top-secret document produced and given each morning to the president of the United States, and is also distributed to a small number of top-level US officials who are approved by the president, and includes highly classified intelligence analysis, information about covert operations of the US Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) and reports from the most sensitive US sources or those shared by allied intelligence agencies.[1] The PDB is also provided to the president-elect of the United States, between election day and inauguration.
Click to expand...

wiki is not your friend 








						Classified Intelligence Briefings for Presidential Candidates: Questions Answered
					






					abcnews.go.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you don't think? I agree she's third in line to be president of course she get's those briefings
> 
> 
> 
> Once more, but with gusto.
> 
> The president (Trump) has to approve who gets a copy of the PDB.
> 
> Question:  Do you think Trump approved for Pelosi to get a copy?
Click to expand...










						Classified Intelligence Briefings for Presidential Candidates: Questions Answered
					






					abcnews.go.com
				




Both presidential candidates are now eligible to receive classified intelligence briefings. Unlike past elections, this has become a subject of intense scrutiny, since both political opponents are raising questions about the other candidates' ability to handle such information. So here are the answers to some basic questions about how this process works:

*When do the briefings begin and how many do they get?*

Former Officials Raise Concerns Over Trump and Clinton Receiving Classified Briefings
Trump Reverses, Says He Didn't See Iran Cash Video
*What are the topics of the briefings?
Do the candidates need security clearance?
Where are the briefings held?
Do the briefings include top secret information?
Is the White House going to hold anything back over Trump concerns?*
"For more than 60 years now, the intelligence community has offered briefings to the presidential nominees of the two major political parties in an effort to facilitate a smooth transition," Earnest said. "So the Director of National Intelligence has indicated he intends to conduct those briefings pursuant to that longstanding tradition and he certainly is supported by this administration and this White House in doing so. What’s also true of the intelligence community is they understand what steps are necessary to protect sensitive national security information. And the administration is confident that they can both provide relevant and sufficient briefings to the two major party presidential candidates, while also protecting sensitive national security information."


----------



## ABikerSailor

bigrebnc1775 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president approves who gets to see the PDB.
> 
> Do you think Trump told them to send Nancy Pelosi a copy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no the president don't you're just wishful thinking now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know that the president is in charge of national security.  He has to delegate by executive order classification and declassification authority to the agencies under him.  And the president alone determines who can access what.  Including his PDB.
> 
> Distribution isn't by statute but by executive order.  Congress can't pass a law for access to a PDB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classified Intelligence Briefings for Presidential Candidates: Questions Answered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
Click to expand...


Presidential candidates don't get access to the PDB until AFTER they become president elect.  They get them in the transition process between winning the election in Nov, and taking the oath of office on Jan. 20th.   Post 1487 refers.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president approves who gets to see the PDB.
> 
> Do you think Trump told them to send Nancy Pelosi a copy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no the president don't you're just wishful thinking now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know that the president is in charge of national security.  He has to delegate by executive order classification and declassification authority to the agencies under him.  And the president alone determines who can access what.  Including his PDB.
> 
> Distribution isn't by statute but by executive order.  Congress can't pass a law for access to a PDB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classified Intelligence Briefings for Presidential Candidates: Questions Answered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Presidential candidates don't get access to the PDB until AFTER they become president elect.  They get them in the transition process between winning the election in Nov, and taking the oath of office on Jan. 20th.   Post 1487 refers.
Click to expand...


Both presidential candidates are now eligible to receive classified intelligence briefings. Unlike past elections, this has become a subject of intense scrutiny, since both political opponents are raising questions about the other candidates' ability to handle such information. So here are the answers to some basic questions about how this process works:

*When do the briefings begin and how many do they get?*

Former Officials Raise Concerns Over Trump and Clinton Receiving Classified Briefings
Trump Reverses, Says He Didn't See Iran Cash Video
*What are the topics of the briefings?
Do the candidates need security clearance?
Where are the briefings held?
Do the briefings include top secret information?
Is the White House going to hold anything back over Trump concerns?*
"For more than 60 years now, the intelligence community has offered briefings to the presidential nominees of the two major political parties in an effort to facilitate a smooth transition," Earnest said. "So the Director of National Intelligence has indicated he intends to conduct those briefings pursuant to that longstanding tradition and he certainly is supported by this administration and this White House in doing so. What’s also true of the intelligence community is they understand what steps are necessary to protect sensitive national security information. And the administration is confident that they can both provide relevant and sufficient briefings to the two major party presidential candidates, while also protecting sensitive national security information."


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Incorrect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classified Intelligence Briefings for Presidential Candidates: Questions Answered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com



Read your own citation:

. What’s also true of the intelligence community is they understand what steps are necessary to protect sensitive national security information. And the administration is confident that they can both provide relevant and sufficient briefings to the two major party presidential candidates, *while also protecting sensitive national security information*." 

They don't get the  TOP SECRETS


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classified Intelligence Briefings for Presidential Candidates: Questions Answered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read your own citation:
> 
> . What’s also true of the intelligence community is they understand what steps are necessary to protect sensitive national security information. And the administration is confident that they can both provide relevant and sufficient briefings to the two major party presidential candidates, *while also protecting sensitive national security information*."
> 
> They don't get the  TOP SECRETS
Click to expand...

dumb fuck what do you think sensitive national security is?


----------



## Nostra

bigrebnc1775 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the president did have those travel bans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would be like a case of two soldiers come upon a civilian walking to the nearby market.  One of them was told the person was a known terrorist, was wearing an explosive suicide vest, and was going to blow it up in a market.
> 
> The other soldier didn't get that briefing.
> 
> The briefed soldier pulls his weapon and shoots the civilian without warning.
> 
> What's the other soldier to think?  They would object to his actions just like Pelosi did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FYI the speaker of the house get's those briefings also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPEAKER'S ACCESS TO INTELLIGENCE MEETINGS AND INFORMATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globalsecurity.org
Click to expand...

Shhhhhh............... meaner gene hates for someone to use facts.  Just hates it.


----------



## BWK

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classified Intelligence Briefings for Presidential Candidates: Questions Answered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read your own citation:
> 
> . What’s also true of the intelligence community is they understand what steps are necessary to protect sensitive national security information. And the administration is confident that they can both provide relevant and sufficient briefings to the two major party presidential candidates, *while also protecting sensitive national security information*."
> 
> They don't get the  TOP SECRETS
Click to expand...

That's the problem. They can't read.


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Both presidential candidates are now eligible to receive classified intelligence briefings.
> 
> What’s also true of the intelligence community is they understand what steps are necessary to protect sensitive national security information. And the administration is confident that they can both provide relevant and sufficient briefings to the two major party presidential candidates, while also protecting sensitive national security information."



There are 3 levels of classification.

Confidential
Secret
Top Secret

Candidates don't get access to Top Secret information.

As pointed out, the president elect gets the same briefing as the president.


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Timeline of the Trump Administration's Response to the Wuhan Coronavirus
> 
> 
> Decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, no PPE?
> 
> March 21: The Trump Administration announced HHS placed an order for hundreds of millions of N95 masks through FEMA
> 
> *April 3: President Trump signed a Presidential Memorandum blocking the export of N95 and other respirator masks, surgical masks, PPE gloves, and surgical gloves to ensure they are available in the U.S. – designating them as “scarce” under the Defense Production Act.
> 
> April 8: Customs and Borders Protection announced with FEMA that it will detain shipments of PPE in order to keep critical medical supplies within the U.S. for domestic use.*
Click to expand...

*February 24: The Trump Administration sent a letter to Congress requesting at least $2.5 billion to help combat the spread of the coronavirus.*


----------



## ABikerSailor

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president approves who gets to see the PDB.
> 
> Do you think Trump told them to send Nancy Pelosi a copy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no the president don't you're just wishful thinking now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know that the president is in charge of national security.  He has to delegate by executive order classification and declassification authority to the agencies under him.  And the president alone determines who can access what.  Including his PDB.
> 
> Distribution isn't by statute but by executive order.  Congress can't pass a law for access to a PDB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classified Intelligence Briefings for Presidential Candidates: Questions Answered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Presidential candidates don't get access to the PDB until AFTER they become president elect.  They get them in the transition process between winning the election in Nov, and taking the oath of office on Jan. 20th.   Post 1487 refers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both presidential candidates are now eligible to receive classified intelligence briefings. Unlike past elections, this has become a subject of intense scrutiny, since both political opponents are raising questions about the other candidates' ability to handle such information. So here are the answers to some basic questions about how this process works:
> 
> *When do the briefings begin and how many do they get?*
> 
> Former Officials Raise Concerns Over Trump and Clinton Receiving Classified Briefings
> Trump Reverses, Says He Didn't See Iran Cash Video
> *What are the topics of the briefings?
> Do the candidates need security clearance?
> Where are the briefings held?
> Do the briefings include top secret information?
> Is the White House going to hold anything back over Trump concerns?*
> "For more than 60 years now, the intelligence community has offered briefings to the presidential nominees of the two major political parties in an effort to facilitate a smooth transition," Earnest said. "So the Director of National Intelligence has indicated he intends to conduct those briefings pursuant to that longstanding tradition and he certainly is supported by this administration and this White House in doing so. What’s also true of the intelligence community is they understand what steps are necessary to protect sensitive national security information. And the administration is confident that they can both provide relevant and sufficient briefings to the two major party presidential candidates, while also protecting sensitive national security information."
Click to expand...


You DO realize that there are various levels of security clearance right?  And while the candidates might get access to classified briefings, they DON'T get access to the PDB until AFTER they have become president elect.  Just because I had a Top Secret clearance because of my job, didn't entitle me to read any classified information that I wanted.  I had to not only have the clearance saying that I was allowed to see the material, but I also had to have a "need to know".


----------



## ABikerSailor

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both presidential candidates are now eligible to receive classified intelligence briefings.
> 
> What’s also true of the intelligence community is they understand what steps are necessary to protect sensitive national security information. And the administration is confident that they can both provide relevant and sufficient briefings to the two major party presidential candidates, while also protecting sensitive national security information."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 levels of classification.
> 
> Confidential
> Secret
> Top Secret
> 
> Candidates don't get access to Top Secret information.
> 
> As pointed out, the president elect gets the same briefing as the president.
Click to expand...


Actually, you forgot one, which is SCI (Secret Compartmentalized Information).  In order to have access to that level of information, not only do you need to have a clearance sufficient to see the material, but you also have to have a need to know for the information.  SCI is usually compartmentalized with a code name.


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> What’s also true of the intelligence community is they understand what steps are necessary to protect sensitive national security information. And the administration is confident that they can both provide relevant and sufficient briefings to the two major party presidential candidates, *while also protecting sensitive national security information*."
> 
> They don't get the  TOP SECRETS





bigrebnc1775 said:


> dumb fuck what do you think sensitive national security is?



Top Secret and above.


----------



## Nostra

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president approves who gets to see the PDB.
> 
> Do you think Trump told them to send Nancy Pelosi a copy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no the president don't you're just wishful thinking now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know that the president is in charge of national security.  He has to delegate by executive order classification and declassification authority to the agencies under him.  And the president alone determines who can access what.  Including his PDB.
> 
> Distribution isn't by statute but by executive order.  Congress can't pass a law for access to a PDB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classified Intelligence Briefings for Presidential Candidates: Questions Answered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Presidential candidates don't get access to the PDB until AFTER they become president elect.  They get them in the transition process between winning the election in Nov, and taking the oath of office on Jan. 20th.   Post 1487 refers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both presidential candidates are now eligible to receive classified intelligence briefings. Unlike past elections, this has become a subject of intense scrutiny, since both political opponents are raising questions about the other candidates' ability to handle such information. So here are the answers to some basic questions about how this process works:
> 
> *When do the briefings begin and how many do they get?*
> 
> Former Officials Raise Concerns Over Trump and Clinton Receiving Classified Briefings
> Trump Reverses, Says He Didn't See Iran Cash Video
> *What are the topics of the briefings?
> Do the candidates need security clearance?
> Where are the briefings held?
> Do the briefings include top secret information?
> Is the White House going to hold anything back over Trump concerns?*
> "For more than 60 years now, the intelligence community has offered briefings to the presidential nominees of the two major political parties in an effort to facilitate a smooth transition," Earnest said. "So the Director of National Intelligence has indicated he intends to conduct those briefings pursuant to that longstanding tradition and he certainly is supported by this administration and this White House in doing so. What’s also true of the intelligence community is they understand what steps are necessary to protect sensitive national security information. And the administration is confident that they can both provide relevant and sufficient briefings to the two major party presidential candidates, while also protecting sensitive national security information."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You DO realize that there are various levels of security clearance right?  And while the candidates might get access to classified briefings, they DON'T get access to the PDB until AFTER they have become president elect.  Just because I had a Top Secret clearance because of my job, didn't entitle me to read any classified information that I wanted.  I had to not only have the clearance saying that I was allowed to see the material, but I also had to have a "need to know".
Click to expand...

How did I know more than Nazi Pelousy on Feb 24 when she was waddling around Chinatown telling America there was nothing to worry about?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Nostra said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president approves who gets to see the PDB.
> 
> Do you think Trump told them to send Nancy Pelosi a copy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no the president don't you're just wishful thinking now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know that the president is in charge of national security.  He has to delegate by executive order classification and declassification authority to the agencies under him.  And the president alone determines who can access what.  Including his PDB.
> 
> Distribution isn't by statute but by executive order.  Congress can't pass a law for access to a PDB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classified Intelligence Briefings for Presidential Candidates: Questions Answered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Presidential candidates don't get access to the PDB until AFTER they become president elect.  They get them in the transition process between winning the election in Nov, and taking the oath of office on Jan. 20th.   Post 1487 refers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both presidential candidates are now eligible to receive classified intelligence briefings. Unlike past elections, this has become a subject of intense scrutiny, since both political opponents are raising questions about the other candidates' ability to handle such information. So here are the answers to some basic questions about how this process works:
> 
> *When do the briefings begin and how many do they get?*
> 
> Former Officials Raise Concerns Over Trump and Clinton Receiving Classified Briefings
> Trump Reverses, Says He Didn't See Iran Cash Video
> *What are the topics of the briefings?
> Do the candidates need security clearance?
> Where are the briefings held?
> Do the briefings include top secret information?
> Is the White House going to hold anything back over Trump concerns?*
> "For more than 60 years now, the intelligence community has offered briefings to the presidential nominees of the two major political parties in an effort to facilitate a smooth transition," Earnest said. "So the Director of National Intelligence has indicated he intends to conduct those briefings pursuant to that longstanding tradition and he certainly is supported by this administration and this White House in doing so. What’s also true of the intelligence community is they understand what steps are necessary to protect sensitive national security information. And the administration is confident that they can both provide relevant and sufficient briefings to the two major party presidential candidates, while also protecting sensitive national security information."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You DO realize that there are various levels of security clearance right?  And while the candidates might get access to classified briefings, they DON'T get access to the PDB until AFTER they have become president elect.  Just because I had a Top Secret clearance because of my job, didn't entitle me to read any classified information that I wanted.  I had to not only have the clearance saying that I was allowed to see the material, but I also had to have a "need to know".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did I know more than Nazi Pelousy on Feb 24 when she was waddling around Chinatown telling America there was nothing to worry about?
Click to expand...


She was just following Trump's lead, because at that time, Trump was saying that it wasn't any worse than the regular flu, and that it would go away when summer hit.  As more was learned about the virus, people started to change their views on it and evolve with the new information. 

Unfortunately, Trump didn't evolve with the new information, and kept trying to downplay it, at least, until Woodward and his interview tapes came out, and now he's tapdancing as fast as he can to try to cover his ass.


----------



## meaner gene

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually, you forgot one, which is SCI (Secret Compartmentalized Information).  In order to have access to that level of information, not only do you need to have a clearance sufficient to see the material, but you also have to have a need to know for the information.  SCI is usually compartmentalized with a code name.


I was trying to keep it simple for the simple folks who think the Pelosi gets to read Trumps PDB without his permission.

SCI is an addition to Top Secret, and not technically a separate classification class.


----------



## ABikerSailor

meaner gene said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you forgot one, which is SCI (Secret Compartmentalized Information).  In order to have access to that level of information, not only do you need to have a clearance sufficient to see the material, but you also have to have a need to know for the information.  SCI is usually compartmentalized with a code name.
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to keep it simple for the simple folks who think the Pelosi gets to read Trumps PDB without his permission.
> 
> SCI is an addition to Top Secret, and not technically a separate classification class.
Click to expand...


Actually, SCI is it's own separate classification class.  I had a Top Secret clearance in the Navy, but SCI information was something that I never had access to, mainly because I didn't have the clearance to see it (and no, Top Secret doesn't automatically get you access to SCI information), nor did I have a need to know.

I was a Personnelman for 20 years in the Navy, and knowing about stuff like that was part of my job.


----------



## BWK

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president approves who gets to see the PDB.
> 
> Do you think Trump told them to send Nancy Pelosi a copy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no the president don't you're just wishful thinking now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know that the president is in charge of national security.  He has to delegate by executive order classification and declassification authority to the agencies under him.  And the president alone determines who can access what.  Including his PDB.
> 
> Distribution isn't by statute but by executive order.  Congress can't pass a law for access to a PDB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classified Intelligence Briefings for Presidential Candidates: Questions Answered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Presidential candidates don't get access to the PDB until AFTER they become president elect.  They get them in the transition process between winning the election in Nov, and taking the oath of office on Jan. 20th.   Post 1487 refers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both presidential candidates are now eligible to receive classified intelligence briefings. Unlike past elections, this has become a subject of intense scrutiny, since both political opponents are raising questions about the other candidates' ability to handle such information. So here are the answers to some basic questions about how this process works:
> 
> *When do the briefings begin and how many do they get?*
> 
> Former Officials Raise Concerns Over Trump and Clinton Receiving Classified Briefings
> Trump Reverses, Says He Didn't See Iran Cash Video
> *What are the topics of the briefings?
> Do the candidates need security clearance?
> Where are the briefings held?
> Do the briefings include top secret information?
> Is the White House going to hold anything back over Trump concerns?*
> "For more than 60 years now, the intelligence community has offered briefings to the presidential nominees of the two major political parties in an effort to facilitate a smooth transition," Earnest said. "So the Director of National Intelligence has indicated he intends to conduct those briefings pursuant to that longstanding tradition and he certainly is supported by this administration and this White House in doing so. What’s also true of the intelligence community is they understand what steps are necessary to protect sensitive national security information. And the administration is confident that they can both provide relevant and sufficient briefings to the two major party presidential candidates, while also protecting sensitive national security information."
Click to expand...

This is you;   B*oth presidential candidates are now eligible to receive classified intelligence briefings.*

This is your link;

*Both candidates will soon receive the national intelligence briefings.  *


kaz said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want to be treated like a child?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are seeing a level of tin-foil hat Trump supporters, unlike anything we have ever seen. They are so desperate, but so desperate, that the cult manifestation among them has gone into over drive. And all we have to work with are these brainless responses. My God, Trump has literally turned his base into a bunch of corralled up Sheep, who have no real thoughts or concerns about his lies circulating around covid.
> 
> Can you imagine having that much power and influence, that you can turn human beings into brainless Sheep?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hate Trump and would do nothing but attack him no matter what he says.   So you calling someone a brainless sheep is just priceless.  You have zero credibility.   If you said it was raining outside, I'd not even take an umbrella, I'd just ignore you.
> 
> You have the knob set on attack.   Again, that you say someone isn't thinking, priceless ...
Click to expand...

Anyone who actually has a functioning brain, and supports Trump, his lies, and his killings, has a date with the devil. I hate Trump because of his murdering rampage. As everyone should if they had a soul and a conscience.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both presidential candidates are now eligible to receive classified intelligence briefings.
> 
> What’s also true of the intelligence community is they understand what steps are necessary to protect sensitive national security information. And the administration is confident that they can both provide relevant and sufficient briefings to the two major party presidential candidates, while also protecting sensitive national security information."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 levels of classification.
> 
> Confidential
> Secret
> Top Secret
> 
> Candidates don't get access to Top Secret information.
> 
> As pointed out, the president elect gets the same briefing as the president.
Click to expand...

Finally, concerning the substance of the information provided, there have been considerable variations in the amount and the type of material made available.* All candidates in recent years have valued receiving the President's Daily Brief (PDB), *


			https://www.cia.gov/library/center-for-the-study-of-intelligence/csi-publications/books-and-monographs/cia-briefings-of-presidential-candidates/Getting%20to%20Know%20the%20President%20-%20CIA%20Briefings%20of%20Presidential%20Candidates%201952-1992.pdf


----------



## Nostra

ABikerSailor said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president approves who gets to see the PDB.
> 
> Do you think Trump told them to send Nancy Pelosi a copy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no the president don't you're just wishful thinking now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know that the president is in charge of national security.  He has to delegate by executive order classification and declassification authority to the agencies under him.  And the president alone determines who can access what.  Including his PDB.
> 
> Distribution isn't by statute but by executive order.  Congress can't pass a law for access to a PDB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classified Intelligence Briefings for Presidential Candidates: Questions Answered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Presidential candidates don't get access to the PDB until AFTER they become president elect.  They get them in the transition process between winning the election in Nov, and taking the oath of office on Jan. 20th.   Post 1487 refers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both presidential candidates are now eligible to receive classified intelligence briefings. Unlike past elections, this has become a subject of intense scrutiny, since both political opponents are raising questions about the other candidates' ability to handle such information. So here are the answers to some basic questions about how this process works:
> 
> *When do the briefings begin and how many do they get?*
> 
> Former Officials Raise Concerns Over Trump and Clinton Receiving Classified Briefings
> Trump Reverses, Says He Didn't See Iran Cash Video
> *What are the topics of the briefings?
> Do the candidates need security clearance?
> Where are the briefings held?
> Do the briefings include top secret information?
> Is the White House going to hold anything back over Trump concerns?*
> "For more than 60 years now, the intelligence community has offered briefings to the presidential nominees of the two major political parties in an effort to facilitate a smooth transition," Earnest said. "So the Director of National Intelligence has indicated he intends to conduct those briefings pursuant to that longstanding tradition and he certainly is supported by this administration and this White House in doing so. What’s also true of the intelligence community is they understand what steps are necessary to protect sensitive national security information. And the administration is confident that they can both provide relevant and sufficient briefings to the two major party presidential candidates, while also protecting sensitive national security information."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You DO realize that there are various levels of security clearance right?  And while the candidates might get access to classified briefings, they DON'T get access to the PDB until AFTER they have become president elect.  Just because I had a Top Secret clearance because of my job, didn't entitle me to read any classified information that I wanted.  I had to not only have the clearance saying that I was allowed to see the material, but I also had to have a "need to know".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did I know more than Nazi Pelousy on Feb 24 when she was waddling around Chinatown telling America there was nothing to worry about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was just following Trump's lead, because at that time, Trump was saying that it wasn't any worse than the regular flu, and that it would go away when summer hit.  As more was learned about the virus, people started to change their views on it and evolve with the new information.
> 
> Unfortunately, Trump didn't evolve with the new information, and kept trying to downplay it, at least, until Woodward and his interview tapes came out, and now he's tapdancing as fast as he can to try to cover his ass.
Click to expand...

*She was just following Trump's lead,  *

Really?  That's what you are trying to sell?  Nazi has never followed Trump's lead on anything.  If Trump said the sun rose in the East, Nazi would say it came up in the West.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president approves who gets to see the PDB.
> 
> Do you think Trump told them to send Nancy Pelosi a copy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no the president don't you're just wishful thinking now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know that the president is in charge of national security.  He has to delegate by executive order classification and declassification authority to the agencies under him.  And the president alone determines who can access what.  Including his PDB.
> 
> Distribution isn't by statute but by executive order.  Congress can't pass a law for access to a PDB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classified Intelligence Briefings for Presidential Candidates: Questions Answered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Presidential candidates don't get access to the PDB until AFTER they become president elect.  They get them in the transition process between winning the election in Nov, and taking the oath of office on Jan. 20th.   Post 1487 refers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both presidential candidates are now eligible to receive classified intelligence briefings. Unlike past elections, this has become a subject of intense scrutiny, since both political opponents are raising questions about the other candidates' ability to handle such information. So here are the answers to some basic questions about how this process works:
> 
> *When do the briefings begin and how many do they get?*
> 
> Former Officials Raise Concerns Over Trump and Clinton Receiving Classified Briefings
> Trump Reverses, Says He Didn't See Iran Cash Video
> *What are the topics of the briefings?
> Do the candidates need security clearance?
> Where are the briefings held?
> Do the briefings include top secret information?
> Is the White House going to hold anything back over Trump concerns?*
> "For more than 60 years now, the intelligence community has offered briefings to the presidential nominees of the two major political parties in an effort to facilitate a smooth transition," Earnest said. "So the Director of National Intelligence has indicated he intends to conduct those briefings pursuant to that longstanding tradition and he certainly is supported by this administration and this White House in doing so. What’s also true of the intelligence community is they understand what steps are necessary to protect sensitive national security information. And the administration is confident that they can both provide relevant and sufficient briefings to the two major party presidential candidates, while also protecting sensitive national security information."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is you;   B*oth presidential candidates are now eligible to receive classified intelligence briefings.*
> 
> This is your link;
> 
> *Both candidates will soon receive the national intelligence briefings.  *
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want to be treated like a child?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are seeing a level of tin-foil hat Trump supporters, unlike anything we have ever seen. They are so desperate, but so desperate, that the cult manifestation among them has gone into over drive. And all we have to work with are these brainless responses. My God, Trump has literally turned his base into a bunch of corralled up Sheep, who have no real thoughts or concerns about his lies circulating around covid.
> 
> Can you imagine having that much power and influence, that you can turn human beings into brainless Sheep?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hate Trump and would do nothing but attack him no matter what he says.   So you calling someone a brainless sheep is just priceless.  You have zero credibility.   If you said it was raining outside, I'd not even take an umbrella, I'd just ignore you.
> 
> You have the knob set on attack.   Again, that you say someone isn't thinking, priceless ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who actually has a functioning brain, and supports Trump, his lies, and his killings, has a date with the devil. I hate Trump because of his murdering rampage. As everyone should if they had a soul and a conscience.
Click to expand...

this is what my link says 
Both presidential candidates are now eligible to receive classified intelligence briefings


----------



## meaner gene

ABikerSailor said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you forgot one, which is SCI (Secret Compartmentalized Information).  In order to have access to that level of information, not only do you need to have a clearance sufficient to see the material, but you also have to have a need to know for the information.  SCI is usually compartmentalized with a code name.
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to keep it simple for the simple folks who think the Pelosi gets to read Trumps PDB without his permission.
> 
> SCI is an addition to Top Secret, and not technically a separate classification class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, SCI is it's own separate classification class.  I had a Top Secret clearance in the Navy, but SCI information was something that I never had access to, mainly because I didn't have the clearance to see it (and no, Top Secret doesn't automatically get you access to SCI information), nor did I have a need to know.
> 
> I was a Personnelman for 20 years in the Navy, and knowing about stuff like that was part of my job.
Click to expand...


Security clearances are like fight club.  The first rule is you don't talk about fight club.  At least not with too many details.










						What is a Yankee White Security Clearance?
					

I was researching some of the lesser known facts about security clearances and background investigations and ran across a very informative and interesting article posted on WiseGeek.com that described what a Yankee White security clearance is and what the requirements are to get one. In a...




					www.clearancejobsblog.com
				




_Appreciate your comments and technically you are correct, as there are only three official levels of clearance (Confidential, Secret, Top Secret). However, just as Special Compartmented Information is tossed around as one having a TS/SCI clearance, there are many other special access programs that require additional vetting beyond the basic SSBI, and thus, the word clearance is ballied about and are use to identify these special requirements._


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dagosa said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
Click to expand...

Rick Manning does too.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you forgot one, which is SCI (Secret Compartmentalized Information).  In order to have access to that level of information, not only do you need to have a clearance sufficient to see the material, but you also have to have a need to know for the information.  SCI is usually compartmentalized with a code name.
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to keep it simple for the simple folks who think the Pelosi gets to read Trumps PDB without his permission.
> 
> SCI is an addition to Top Secret, and not technically a separate classification class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, SCI is it's own separate classification class.  I had a Top Secret clearance in the Navy, but SCI information was something that I never had access to, mainly because I didn't have the clearance to see it (and no, Top Secret doesn't automatically get you access to SCI information), nor did I have a need to know.
> 
> I was a Personnelman for 20 years in the Navy, and knowing about stuff like that was part of my job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Security clearances are like fight club.  The first rule is you don't talk about fight club.  At least not with too many details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is a Yankee White Security Clearance?
> 
> 
> I was researching some of the lesser known facts about security clearances and background investigations and ran across a very informative and interesting article posted on WiseGeek.com that described what a Yankee White security clearance is and what the requirements are to get one. In a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.clearancejobsblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Appreciate your comments and technically you are correct, as there are only three official levels of clearance (Confidential, Secret, Top Secret). However, just as Special Compartmented Information is tossed around as one having a TS/SCI clearance, there are many other special access programs that require additional vetting beyond the basic SSBI, and thus, the word clearance is ballied about and are use to identify these special requirements._
Click to expand...

do you think the Bay of Pigs was a top secret operation?


----------



## jc456

georgephillip said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was wrong, looks like Trump....right
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you trying to pretend you (and Trump) will shed any tears if Navarro's January 2020 prediction turns out to be accurate?*
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> "The New York Times reported on April 6 more specifically, that Trump's trade adviser Petter Navarro advised him in January that *the U.S. death toll could be a half-million Americans*: _Risk of Worst-Case Scenario ‘Should Not Be Overlooked,’ Memo Warned _by Maggie Haberman_."_
> 
> U.S. coronavirus deaths projected to more than double to 410,000 by January
> 
> _ "'Cumulative deaths expected by January 1 are 410,000; this is 225,000 deaths from now until the end of the year,' the institute said." _
Click to expand...

jc456 said:
He was wrong, looks like Trump....right


----------



## jc456

ABikerSailor said:


> You're the one trying to dodge here. I told you about how there is no guarantee that a person won't catch it again, and you then deflect to H1N1 as a way to support your bullshit claims


There’s no guarantee in life!


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> How much disease did they spread ?



Far less than the mostly peaceful rioters do every single night.


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> You have to understand Pknopp They like trump because they're just like him Liars and bullies



Comrade Terrorist, what do you claim he lied about?


----------



## Ame®icano

After consulting with 23 anonymous sources, The Atlantic has been able to confirm that illegitimate President Trump said, while on a trip to Thailand: 

"Penguins hate Thailand. You know it's true because they never come ashore here. That tells you all you need to know about Thailand. It's a shit hole country, you know. Thais are losers and suckers!"

Thai officials refused to comment on the insulting diatribe, citing ongoing security considerations and trade negotiations.

The Thai foreign minister stated that penguins have not been discussed in the negotiations.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Blues Man said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I guess you didn't see all the Bikers at Sturgis or all the people whooping it up over the summer with no masks and no social distancing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You commies and your little Goebbels tried your best to lie about that, claiming a "spike," because da Wuhan be Woke yo - it bypasses the Brown Shirts and BLM Klan, but TOTALLY infects bikers...
> 
> Yes, a few are starting to resist the utter bullshit and stupidity.
> 
> You want America on our knees trembling in fear. The ONLY answer the nation should give you  is "fuck off."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK if you are claiming I said any of those things then you should be able to find a post of mine and quote it.
> 
> When you can't will you admit you are a lying sack of shit?
Click to expand...


Nope. apologies - that was meant for Eddie, not you.


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> do you think the Bay of Pigs was a top secret operation?


Officially yes, but in actually no.  By october 1960 the cat was out of the bag.  

_Despite efforts of the government to keep the invasion plans covert, it became common knowledge among Cuban exiles in Miami. Through Cuban intelligence, Castro learned of the guerilla training camps in Guatemala as early as October 1960, and the press reported widely on events as they unfolded _

And it was OK to brief the democratic candidate, since the republican candidate (Nixon) came up with the plan, although during the presidential debates took a position of restraint against the invasion of Cuba, while Kennedy was in favor of it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

CowboyTed said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another anti-Trump TDS book.
> 
> Yawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the tapes.... Woodward hasn't released the book yet...
> 
> You are embarrassing yourself.... You don't mind being lied too... No guts to face the truth
Click to expand...


We have a bunch of snippets spliced together.

Trump saying "I don't want to create panic."

I can understand where that would upset you terrorists, you want to create NOTHING but panic and fear.


----------



## eddiew

ABikerSailor said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both presidential candidates are now eligible to receive classified intelligence briefings.
> 
> What’s also true of the intelligence community is they understand what steps are necessary to protect sensitive national security information. And the administration is confident that they can both provide relevant and sufficient briefings to the two major party presidential candidates, while also protecting sensitive national security information."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 levels of classification.
> 
> Confidential
> Secret
> Top Secret
> 
> Candidates don't get access to Top Secret information.
> 
> As pointed out, the president elect gets the same briefing as the president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, you forgot one, which is SCI (Secret Compartmentalized Information).  In order to have access to that level of information, not only do you need to have a clearance sufficient to see the material, but you also have to have a need to know for the information.  SCI is usually compartmentalized with a code name.
Click to expand...

What clearance did the moron give his daughter and husband?


----------



## Doc7505

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Timeline of the Trump Administration's Response to the Wuhan Coronavirus
> 
> 
> Decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, no PPE?
> 
> March 21: The Trump Administration announced HHS placed an order for hundreds of millions of N95 masks through FEMA
> 
> *April 3: President Trump signed a Presidential Memorandum blocking the export of N95 and other respirator masks, surgical masks, PPE gloves, and surgical gloves to ensure they are available in the U.S. – designating them as “scarce” under the Defense Production Act.
> 
> April 8: Customs and Borders Protection announced with FEMA that it will detain shipments of PPE in order to keep critical medical supplies within the U.S. for domestic use.*
Click to expand...



~~~~~~
That was beacuse the "*N95 and other respirator masks, surgical masks, PPE gloves, and surgical gloves" *were depleted  in 2009 and subsequent natural disasters never replaced by the Obama administration.









						Fact check: Did the Obama administration deplete the federal stockpile of N95 masks?
					

During the presidency of Barack Obama, the national stockpile was seriously taxed as the administration addressed multiple crises over eight years.



					www.usatoday.com
				



_"There is no indication that the Obama administration took significant steps to replenish the supply of N95 masks in the Strategic National Stockpile after it was depleted from repeated crises. Calls for action came from experts at the time concerned for the country’s ability to respond to future serious pandemics. *Such recommendations were, for whatever reason, not heeded." *_

XXXXXXXXXXXX​








						After H1N1, Task Force Advised Obama to Avert Shortage of Masks
					

A federal stockpile was short 100 million protective masks after the Obama administration addressed swine flu a decade ago.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

BWK said:


> How stupid does one have to be to believe Trump didn't want Americans to panic over something he new was serious, when he made zero preparations for protective equipment for a pandemic he new was going to be a huge problem? Instead, he decided to ignore the problem, lie to us, and let people die. That's what he has done.


Kinda like Pelosi telling everyone to come on down to China Town because it wasn't serious ? How about Cuomo  killing old people ?


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

CowboyTed said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> He also formed a taskforce and implemented a travel ban weeks before the first confirmed case, while the democrats called him a xenophobe and warned us that this flu across the pacific was just a distraction from impeachment.
> 
> Even if I agreed with your take on Trump's performance, why would I vote for the people who thought he was OVER reacting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He knew it was airborne virus and held a indoor rally...
> 
> Enough said...
Click to expand...

Come on down to China town and enjoy the Lunar New Year!

Enough said...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you think the Bay of Pigs was a top secret operation?
> 
> 
> 
> Officially yes, but in actually no.  By october 1960 the cat was out of the bag.
> 
> _Despite efforts of the government to keep the invasion plans covert, it became common knowledge among Cuban exiles in Miami. Through Cuban intelligence, Castro learned of the guerilla training camps in Guatemala as early as October 1960, and the press reported widely on events as they unfolded _
> 
> And it was OK to brief the democratic candidate, since the republican candidate (Nixon) came up with the plan, although during the presidential debates took a position of restraint against the invasion of Cuba, while Kennedy was in favor of it.
Click to expand...

officially presidential candidate Kenedy was advised on the operation


----------



## Flopper

jbrownson0831 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can post dozens of videos showing Biden Coumo Pelosi and other dems downplaying the virus...when they were asked why they did that... each one said just what Trump said....did not want to panic society...so this is yet another false scandal....*don't you have any reasons for us to vote FOR Biden and not just against Trump?......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can post dozens of videos showing Biden Coumo Pelosi and other dems downplaying the virus...when they were asked why they did that... each one said just what Trump said....did not want to panic society...so this is yet another false scandal....*don't you have any reasons for us to vote FOR Biden and not just against Trump?......*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a president proves he is incompetent, dishonest, and has brought great  harm to the nation, there is  nothing wrong with voting him out office.  It's hard to imagine Biden being a more discussing and incompetent president than Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you had a brain then you would be able to imagine harder.
Click to expand...

Thanks for contributing nothing.


----------



## Flopper

Claudette said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can post dozens of videos showing Biden Coumo Pelosi and other dems downplaying the virus...when they were asked why they did that... each one said just what Trump said....did not want to panic society...so this is yet another false scandal....*don't you have any reasons for us to vote FOR Biden and not just against Trump?......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can post dozens of videos showing Biden Coumo Pelosi and other dems downplaying the virus...when they were asked why they did that... each one said just what Trump said....did not want to panic society...so this is yet another false scandal....*don't you have any reasons for us to vote FOR Biden and not just against Trump?......*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a president proves he is incompetent, dishonest, and has brought great  harm to the nation, there is  nothing wrong with voting him out office.  It's hard to imagine Biden being a more discussing and incompetent president than Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess you haven't seen the list of what he will do if elected. Eye opening it is.
> 
> No sane American would vote for it. But then you lefty loons seem to be far from sane.
Click to expand...

No, sane American would vote for Trump.  In a contest of whose the nuttiest, I'm afraid Biden would lose.  Nobody beats the Trump on this issue.


----------



## Flopper

bigrebnc1775 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, listen to the experts like Trump did?  Your only idea is to do what Trump did from Day 1?
> 
> You have had 8 months to come up with something beyond that.  pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Trump didn't listen to the experts.  They told Trump to wear a mask and he refused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shrugs why do you wear a mask? I wear one now for political reasons View attachment 387055
Click to expand...

But that house does not belong to Trump.  It belongs to the American people and they are going to serve him an eviction notice come November.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you think the Bay of Pigs was a top secret operation?
> 
> 
> 
> Officially yes, but in actually no.  By october 1960 the cat was out of the bag.
> 
> _Despite efforts of the government to keep the invasion plans covert, it became common knowledge among Cuban exiles in Miami. Through Cuban intelligence, Castro learned of the guerilla training camps in Guatemala as early as October 1960, and the press reported widely on events as they unfolded _
> 
> And it was OK to brief the democratic candidate, since the republican candidate (Nixon) came up with the plan, although during the presidential debates took a position of restraint against the invasion of Cuba, while Kennedy was in favor of it.
Click to expand...

 Bay of Pigs was top-secret years later it was declassified 
Presidential Candidate Kennedy was advised on the operation 
So you have been proven wrong
And Pelosi was briefed just as the President was briefed on COVID 19.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Flopper said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, listen to the experts like Trump did?  Your only idea is to do what Trump did from Day 1?
> 
> You have had 8 months to come up with something beyond that.  pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Trump didn't listen to the experts.  They told Trump to wear a mask and he refused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shrugs why do you wear a mask? I wear one now for political reasons View attachment 387055
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that house does not belong to Trump.  It belongs to the American people and they are going to serve him an eviction notice come November.
Click to expand...

What made you think Trump owns the house for you to say Trump doesn't own the house? No one but you mentioned that.


----------



## Rambunctious

Flopper said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, listen to the experts like Trump did?  Your only idea is to do what Trump did from Day 1?
> 
> You have had 8 months to come up with something beyond that.  pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Trump didn't listen to the experts.  They told Trump to wear a mask and he refused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shrugs why do you wear a mask? I wear one now for political reasons View attachment 387055
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that house does not belong to Trump.  It belongs to the American people and they are going to serve him an eviction notice come November.
Click to expand...

The house belongs to the highest bidder...the people haven't owed it for years.....term limits.....and reasonable electoral redistricting.....


----------



## WEATHER53

Trying to avoid a panic
Right idea


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Flopper said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can post dozens of videos showing Biden Coumo Pelosi and other dems downplaying the virus...when they were asked why they did that... each one said just what Trump said....did not want to panic society...so this is yet another false scandal....*don't you have any reasons for us to vote FOR Biden and not just against Trump?......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can post dozens of videos showing Biden Coumo Pelosi and other dems downplaying the virus...when they were asked why they did that... each one said just what Trump said....did not want to panic society...so this is yet another false scandal....*don't you have any reasons for us to vote FOR Biden and not just against Trump?......*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a president proves he is incompetent, dishonest, and has brought great  harm to the nation, there is  nothing wrong with voting him out office.  It's hard to imagine Biden being a more discussing and incompetent president than Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess you haven't seen the list of what he will do if elected. Eye opening it is.
> 
> No sane American would vote for it. But then you lefty loons seem to be far from sane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, sane American would vote for Trump.  In a contest of whose the nuttiest, I'm afraid Biden would lose.  Nobody beats the Trump on this issue.
Click to expand...

Sane Americans see the destruction of the Democrat campaign platform. Blue city riots defund the police, no protection given to the public 
only the insane can't see it.


----------



## Seawytch

WEATHER53 said:


> Trying to avoid a panic
> Right idea


Weird that other world leaders managed to not panic their citizens.

And this is Trump we are talking about. The same guy who couldn't stop talking about an "immigrant invasion" The same Trump whose inaugural address was titled "American Carnage" . The same Trump who is currently falsely claiming that Portland is on fire. Puhleese.


----------



## ABikerSailor

jc456 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one trying to dodge here. I told you about how there is no guarantee that a person won't catch it again, and you then deflect to H1N1 as a way to support your bullshit claims
> 
> 
> 
> There’s no guarantee in life!
Click to expand...


You are absolutely correct.  I could go to the doctor to get my physical results, and they tell me I have cancer and will die in 1 to 3 years.

And then, on my way home, depressed about the news I'm going to die in a few years, I get hit by a bus, and my life is over.

No, there are no guarantees in life.  But then again, life isn't fair, that is why we need to be.


----------



## IM2

He is just trying to  keep the calm. This is the lie trump is now telling


But he lied about the pandemic to keep the calm.


But he lied about the pandemic to keep the calm.


But he lied about the pandemic to keep the calm.


But he lied about the pandemic because he didn't want people to panic.

How many lies does this SOB get to tell us before we give his ass the boot?


----------



## IM2

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can post dozens of videos showing Biden Coumo Pelosi and other dems downplaying the virus...when they were asked why they did that... each one said just what Trump said....did not want to panic society...so this is yet another false scandal....*don't you have any reasons for us to vote FOR Biden and not just against Trump?......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can post dozens of videos showing Biden Coumo Pelosi and other dems downplaying the virus...when they were asked why they did that... each one said just what Trump said....did not want to panic society...so this is yet another false scandal....*don't you have any reasons for us to vote FOR Biden and not just against Trump?......*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a president proves he is incompetent, dishonest, and has brought great  harm to the nation, there is  nothing wrong with voting him out office.  It's hard to imagine Biden being a more discussing and incompetent president than Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess you haven't seen the list of what he will do if elected. Eye opening it is.
> 
> No sane American would vote for it. But then you lefty loons seem to be far from sane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, sane American would vote for Trump.  In a contest of whose the nuttiest, I'm afraid Biden would lose.  Nobody beats the Trump on this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sane Americans see the destruction of the Democrat campaign platform. Blue city riots defund the police, no protection given to the public
> only the insane can't see it.
Click to expand...

The insane say what you do. There is no protection of the public now. Not when police are killing unarmed citizens.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Seawytch said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid a panic
> Right idea
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that other world leaders managed to not panic their citizens.
> 
> And this is Trump we are talking about. The same guy who couldn't stop talking about an "immigrant invasion" The same Trump whose inaugural address was titled "American Carnage" . The same Trump who is currently falsely claiming that Portland is on fire. Puhleese.
Click to expand...

Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.

Trump not only has contempt for America’s war dead but he has contempt for the intelligence of the American people.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Flopper said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, listen to the experts like Trump did?  Your only idea is to do what Trump did from Day 1?
> 
> You have had 8 months to come up with something beyond that.  pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Trump didn't listen to the experts.  They told Trump to wear a mask and he refused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shrugs why do you wear a mask? I wear one now for political reasons View attachment 387055
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that house does not belong to Trump.  It belongs to the American people and they are going to serve him an eviction notice come November.
Click to expand...

We should all hope that the malignancy that is Trump is gone come next January.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me the anti-semite treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy crap - you too???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is though. She had admitted that on this site. Also, what would you have done if you’re president and it’s December 1st? Go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i know what i WOULDN'T have done:
> 
> 
> Politics
> March 11, 2020 /  4:29 PM / 6 months ago
> *Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources*
> 
> Aram Roston, Marisa Taylor
> 7 Min Read
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - *The White House has ordered federal health officials to treat top-level coronavirus meetings as classified, an unusual step that has restricted information and hampered the U.S. government’s response to the contagion, according to four Trump administration officials.*
> The officials said that *dozens of classified discussions about such topics as the scope of infections, quarantines and travel restrictions have been held since mid-January i*n a high-security meeting room at the Department of Health & Human Services (HHS), a key player in the fight against the coronavirus.
> *Staffers without security clearances, including government experts, were excluded from the interagency meetings, which included video conference calls, the sources said.
> “We had some very critical people who did not have security clearances who could not go*,” one official said. “These should not be classified meetings. It was unnecessary.”
> Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't deflect. Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thought i did.  btw - the ONE THING I WOULD HAVE DONE WAS LISTEN TO THE SCIENCE AS IT EVOLVES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like don't wear masks and now wear masks?
Click to expand...


& how long ago was that?  has it changed?  has the science now revealed that wearing a proper mask reduces transmission by up to 75%?

ya -  i'm not stuck in the very early days, & blowing off the ever increasing knowledge of this thing.  too bad donny can't lift his cheeto dusted knuckles off the ground long enough to care about *you*.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 386560View attachment 386560View attachment 386560
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gave three stars to an overt antisemite and Holocaust denier and I am not speaking in jest. Well done. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ever read peter & the wolf... _*pete*_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll make you a deal. If she is a Holocaust denier as I claim, then you leave this board forever. If she isn't, I will.
> 
> Deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> have you ever read peter & the wolf?  holy shit - you're still flunking critical thinking class 'eh?  right now, it matters not if it's true - the FACT that you throw out that accusation like candy ; you've called ME & others on this board antisemites & holocaust deniers.   so past behavior dictates expectations & i'm figuring you called her that too.  whether she is or not, matters not in this case because of YOUR behavior & posting pattern...
> 
> _' leave the board '_.... lol..... LOL!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't care that it is actually true for her? Outstanding. Your back pedaling is amusing. I throw it out there because you throw out baseless accusations all the time and I want you to see what that feels like. I don't really believe that about you but it is 100% true about Penelope and you gave her three stars. So you admit you're a coward. I will gladly leave the board if I am wrong. You won't. That means you don't stand behind your words. Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 386568
> 
> the fact that you called me that & have doubled & tripled down on it after seeing me get pissed & bewildered that you would throw that out - sell your people out to score troll points has tanked your credibility no matter if it's true or not.
> 
> see?  you not getting that means your critical thinking skills have tanked too if you ever had them to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you get how I am when I say I support Trump and people here call me a racist, white supremacist, sexist. It was for context nothing more. I'll apologize now if you took it the wrong way. That was not the intent. Doesn't change the fact of who Penelope is and you gave her three gold stars. You seem to be OK with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm not ok with anybody being antisemitic.  i gave gold stars for a different reason.
> 
> understand that.
> 
> i've been known to give a thumbs up & even with the happy face with hearts to  people i vehemently disagree with most times if it warrants.   i've done that with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never. LOL.
> 
> But she, Penelope, is a true Nazi.
> 
> WINNER!
Click to expand...


'never'  what?


----------



## j-mac

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.



Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?


----------



## elektra

it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime


----------



## Penelope

j-mac said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
Click to expand...


No he should of said what he said on March 11:

Mar 11, 2020

We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.

*If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*

No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.

We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.

As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.

Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.

God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.








						Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
					

Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir




					www.whitehouse.gov
				




What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!


----------



## Penelope

And right after the 11th he packs a rally on Feb 19th,

its proof he doesn't give a rats arse about his voters.


----------



## Mac1958

elektra said:


> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime


There's a bit more to the story than that.  But if that's all you see, that's all you see.


----------



## Penelope

And the day before that on Mar 10th

proof postive he doesn't care a rip for his voters and still doesn't.

When you trampers going to face facts.


----------



## Mac1958

Great point:


----------



## my2¢

Other than admitting the downplay, it comes as no big revelation.  At the time I called the administration's actions as playing both ends against the middle.  While Trump took the head buried in the sand approach, the executive branch medical science team went completely towards the other end of the spectrum.  What we needed was a sensible middle ground.


----------



## Mac1958

my2¢ said:


> Other than admitting the downplay, it comes as no big revelation.  At the time I called the administration's actions as playing both ends against the middle.  While Trump took the head buried in the sand approach, the executive branch medical science team went completely towards the other end of the spectrum.  What we needed was a sensible middle ground.


Unfortunately no one is paying attention to the middle ground.

A pretty good example of how this childish tribalism is killing us.  Literally, now.


----------



## keepitreal

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


You know what's great about the internet...you can't scrub everything
You can't trace everyone who has captured what was but is no more 
Lies are a bitch to keep up with and documenting them makes it impossible 
Eventually they come back to bite you in the ass
Oh what a tangled web we weave when first we practice to deceive


----------



## bigrebnc1775

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid a panic
> Right idea
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that other world leaders managed to not panic their citizens.
> 
> And this is Trump we are talking about. The same guy who couldn't stop talking about an "immigrant invasion" The same Trump whose inaugural address was titled "American Carnage" . The same Trump who is currently falsely claiming that Portland is on fire. Puhleese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> Trump not only has contempt for America’s war dead but he has contempt for the intelligence of the American people.
Click to expand...

Nancy got the same briefing since she's speaker of the house come to Chinatown was her call for action


----------



## bigrebnc1775

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can post dozens of videos showing Biden Coumo Pelosi and other dems downplaying the virus...when they were asked why they did that... each one said just what Trump said....did not want to panic society...so this is yet another false scandal....*don't you have any reasons for us to vote FOR Biden and not just against Trump?......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can post dozens of videos showing Biden Coumo Pelosi and other dems downplaying the virus...when they were asked why they did that... each one said just what Trump said....did not want to panic society...so this is yet another false scandal....*don't you have any reasons for us to vote FOR Biden and not just against Trump?......*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a president proves he is incompetent, dishonest, and has brought great  harm to the nation, there is  nothing wrong with voting him out office.  It's hard to imagine Biden being a more discussing and incompetent president than Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess you haven't seen the list of what he will do if elected. Eye opening it is.
> 
> No sane American would vote for it. But then you lefty loons seem to be far from sane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, sane American would vote for Trump.  In a contest of whose the nuttiest, I'm afraid Biden would lose.  Nobody beats the Trump on this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sane Americans see the destruction of the Democrat campaign platform. Blue city riots defund the police, no protection given to the public
> only the insane can't see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The insane say what you do. There is no protection of the public now. Not when police are killing unarmed citizens.
Click to expand...

My side isn't rioting it's your side


----------



## bigrebnc1775

keepitreal said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's great about the internet...you can't scrub everything
> You can't trace everyone who has captured what was but is no more
> Lies are a bitch to keep up with and documenting them makes it impossible
> Eventually they come back to bite you in the ass
> Oh what a tangled web we weave when first we practice to deceive
Click to expand...

Exactly and we have obama's lies on record. H1N1 60 million effected


----------



## Penelope

bigrebnc1775 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's great about the internet...you can't scrub everything
> You can't trace everyone who has captured what was but is no more
> Lies are a bitch to keep up with and documenting them makes it impossible
> Eventually they come back to bite you in the ass
> Oh what a tangled web we weave when first we practice to deceive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly and we have obama's lies on record. H1N1 60 million effected
Click to expand...

*What lies*, H1N1? And how many died 12000 plus.

be specific when you talk about lies Obama told about the HINI and have links.


In all, between April 2009 when 2009 H1N1 flu first emerged and April 2010, CDC held 60 related media events – 39 press briefings and 22 telebriefings – for a total of more than 35,000 participants. CDC also hosted its first ever two-day workshop for the news media on the subjects of both 2009 H1N1 influenza and seasonal influenza in late August. Originally conceived to include 12 members of the news media, the attendance grew to over 40 journalists from national, regional and local news outlets representing radio, television, newspapers, magazines, and online news media. Speakers at the event included the Secretary of Health and Human Services, the CDC Director, influenza experts, vaccine safety experts, and laboratory experts.   The CDC hotline (1-800-CDC-INFO) responded to more than 211,000 related inquiries from the general public and health care providers, and the CDC 2009 H1N1 web site had more than 219,595,000 page views. Also, the number of CDC Facebook fans rose to more than 55,000 fans and the CDC emergency profile on Twitter was tracked by more than 1,200,000 followers.




__





						CDC Novel H1N1 Flu | The 2009 H1N1 Pandemic: Summary Highlights, April 2009-April 2010
					






					www.cdc.gov
				




-----------------------------------
now people have little disregard for the CDC, tramp killed it.


----------



## Penelope

keepitreal said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's great about the internet...you can't scrub everything
> You can't trace everyone who has captured what was but is no more
> Lies are a bitch to keep up with and documenting them makes it impossible
> Eventually they come back to bite you in the ass
> Oh what a tangled web we weave when first we practice to deceive
Click to expand...

The internet has trinkets you can't scrub away, tramp would love to scrub everything away but he can't, soon if he gets re-elected the internet will probably just twitter and facebook and Fox news.


----------



## keepitreal

Mac1958 said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than admitting the downplay, it comes as no big revelation.  At the time I called the administration's actions as playing both ends against the middle.  While Trump took the head buried in the sand approach, the executive branch medical science team went completely towards the other end of the spectrum.  What we needed was a sensible middle ground.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately no one is paying attention to the middle ground.
> 
> A pretty good example of how this childish tribalism is killing us.  Literally, now.
Click to expand...

200,000 deaths, totally exaggerated but...

200,000 deaths across country, 50 states, over the past 7 months

That averages 4,000 deaths in every state over a 7 month period 
That averages 571 deaths every month, for 7 months, in every state
That averages 118 deaths every week for 7 months, in every state
That averages 17 deaths every day for 7 months, in every state

The total number of deaths from ALL causes this year stands at 1,903,360
minus 200,000 leaves 1,703,360 people who have died from something other then
the deadly Chinese Viral Double pneumonia


----------



## DBA

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.



If the Democrats thought he was lying, why didn't they call him out on it then?  a) they were ignoract of the facts other than being privy to the same information on the virus as Trump or b) they didn't find it politically expedient at the time. 

I used to call Democrats ignornant and avoided the word stupid, but I am beginning to question my assessment.


----------



## keepitreal

Penelope said:


> now people have little disregard for the CDC, tramp killed it.


IN THE 2ND WEEK OF JANUARY THERE WAS NOTHING ON THE CDC WEBSITE 
ABOUT THE VIRAL PNEUMONIA/COVID CASES...BUT I'LL TELL YOU WANT THEY DID HAVE
A NEW, PANDEMIC POTENTIAL, INFECTIOUS DISEASE EMERGING THEY WERE MONITORING 
AN ANTIGENIC VARIANT OF A HIGHLY PATHOGENIC AVIAN INFLUENZA A H7N9 SUBTYPE 

THEY ARE IN ON THE DECEPTION DARLING, I'VE BEEN SAYING IT FOR MONTHS


----------



## Penelope

keepitreal said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> now people have little disregard for the CDC, tramp killed it.
> 
> 
> 
> IN THE 2ND WEEK OF JANUARY THERE WAS NOTHING ON THE CDC WEBSITE
> ABOUT THE VIRAL PNEUMONIA/COVID CASES...BUT I'LL TELL YOU WANT THEY DID HAVE
> A NEW, PANDEMIC POTENTIAL, INFECTIOUS DISEASE EMERGING THEY WERE MONITORING
> AN ANTIGENIC VARIANT OF A HIGHLY PATHOGENIC AVIAN INFLUENZA A H7N9 SUBTYPE
> 
> THEY ARE IN ON THE DECEPTION DARLING, I'VE BEEN SAYING IT FOR MONTHS
Click to expand...


You trampers never like links, and I'm asking you for a couple links.

Maybe you should read Post 1548,1549 and 1551 again and let that sink in.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Penelope said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's great about the internet...you can't scrub everything
> You can't trace everyone who has captured what was but is no more
> Lies are a bitch to keep up with and documenting them makes it impossible
> Eventually they come back to bite you in the ass
> Oh what a tangled web we weave when first we practice to deceive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly and we have obama's lies on record. H1N1 60 million effected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What lies*, H1N1? And how many died 12000 plus.
> 
> be specific when you talk about lies Obama told about the HINI and have links.
> 
> 
> In all, between April 2009 when 2009 H1N1 flu first emerged and April 2010, CDC held 60 related media events – 39 press briefings and 22 telebriefings – for a total of more than 35,000 participants. CDC also hosted its first ever two-day workshop for the news media on the subjects of both 2009 H1N1 influenza and seasonal influenza in late August. Originally conceived to include 12 members of the news media, the attendance grew to over 40 journalists from national, regional and local news outlets representing radio, television, newspapers, magazines, and online news media. Speakers at the event included the Secretary of Health and Human Services, the CDC Director, influenza experts, vaccine safety experts, and laboratory experts.   The CDC hotline (1-800-CDC-INFO) responded to more than 211,000 related inquiries from the general public and health care providers, and the CDC 2009 H1N1 web site had more than 219,595,000 page views. Also, the number of CDC Facebook fans rose to more than 55,000 fans and the CDC emergency profile on Twitter was tracked by more than 1,200,000 followers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDC Novel H1N1 Flu | The 2009 H1N1 Pandemic: Summary Highlights, April 2009-April 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> now people have little disregard for the CDC, tramp killed it.
Click to expand...










						Biden has fought a pandemic before. It did not go smoothly.
					

The Obama administration's ability to stop the swine flu came down to luck, one former aide says.




					www.politico.com


----------



## Lovebears65

kaz said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats would rather just say EVERYONE PANIC this is so bad PANIC you think  toilet paper and meat were just hard to find  *NOTHING would be left like a hurricane hit ..*  wake up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make a good point.  If you want to avoid panic, we should stop telling Americans when a hurricane is coming their way.
> 
> All that causes is a run on flashlights, batteries and bottled water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or, they stay in their homes despite the warnings and you wackos blame him for that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  Democrats attack Trump all the time for not shutting down the economy again and for that he shut down the economy before
Click to expand...










						Fauci says Trump’s coronavirus policy decisions helped save lives
					

Testifying before Congress on Friday, Dr. Anthony Fauci repeatedly credited President Trump for coronavirus policy decisions that saved lives. Those measures included Trump’s decisions to ban…




					nypost.com
				




   Trump was saying the same thing Fauci was saying but still closing flights to the usa in.    Fauci told us not to wear mask for months now saying we should .    Trump was following the scientist but the media spun it like he wasnt


----------



## Lovebears65

meaner gene said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats would rather just say EVERYONE PANIC this is so bad PANIC you think  toilet paper and meat were just hard to find  *NOTHING would be left like a hurricane hit ..*  wake up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make a good point.  If you want to avoid panic, we should stop telling Americans when a hurricane is coming their way.
> 
> All that causes is a run on flashlights, batteries and bottled water.
Click to expand...

apples and oranges.   Hurricanes are a known thing of what could happen.  Even FAUCI  told us  not to worry


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me the anti-semite treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy crap - you too???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is though. She had admitted that on this site. Also, what would you have done if you’re president and it’s December 1st? Go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i know what i WOULDN'T have done:
> 
> 
> Politics
> March 11, 2020 /  4:29 PM / 6 months ago
> *Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources*
> 
> Aram Roston, Marisa Taylor
> 7 Min Read
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - *The White House has ordered federal health officials to treat top-level coronavirus meetings as classified, an unusual step that has restricted information and hampered the U.S. government’s response to the contagion, according to four Trump administration officials.*
> The officials said that *dozens of classified discussions about such topics as the scope of infections, quarantines and travel restrictions have been held since mid-January i*n a high-security meeting room at the Department of Health & Human Services (HHS), a key player in the fight against the coronavirus.
> *Staffers without security clearances, including government experts, were excluded from the interagency meetings, which included video conference calls, the sources said.
> “We had some very critical people who did not have security clearances who could not go*,” one official said. “These should not be classified meetings. It was unnecessary.”
> Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't deflect. Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thought i did.  btw - the ONE THING I WOULD HAVE DONE WAS LISTEN TO THE SCIENCE AS IT EVOLVES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like don't wear masks and now wear masks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & how long ago was that?  has it changed?  has the science now revealed that wearing a proper mask reduces transmission by up to 75%?
> 
> ya -  i'm not stuck in the very early days, & blowing off the ever increasing knowledge of this thing.  too bad donny can't lift his cheeto dusted knuckles off the ground long enough to care about *you*.
Click to expand...

I do Not trust our media. People in Europe don’t wear them. People in NH do not nor Maine. If masks truly were effective then the Govt would issue official masks that work vs homemade cloth ones. That’s just my opinion on the matter. I do Not need a mask but wear it for optics.


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
Click to expand...

Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 386560View attachment 386560View attachment 386560
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gave three stars to an overt antisemite and Holocaust denier and I am not speaking in jest. Well done. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ever read peter & the wolf... _*pete*_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll make you a deal. If she is a Holocaust denier as I claim, then you leave this board forever. If she isn't, I will.
> 
> Deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> have you ever read peter & the wolf?  holy shit - you're still flunking critical thinking class 'eh?  right now, it matters not if it's true - the FACT that you throw out that accusation like candy ; you've called ME & others on this board antisemites & holocaust deniers.   so past behavior dictates expectations & i'm figuring you called her that too.  whether she is or not, matters not in this case because of YOUR behavior & posting pattern...
> 
> _' leave the board '_.... lol..... LOL!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't care that it is actually true for her? Outstanding. Your back pedaling is amusing. I throw it out there because you throw out baseless accusations all the time and I want you to see what that feels like. I don't really believe that about you but it is 100% true about Penelope and you gave her three stars. So you admit you're a coward. I will gladly leave the board if I am wrong. You won't. That means you don't stand behind your words. Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 386568
> 
> the fact that you called me that & have doubled & tripled down on it after seeing me get pissed & bewildered that you would throw that out - sell your people out to score troll points has tanked your credibility no matter if it's true or not.
> 
> see?  you not getting that means your critical thinking skills have tanked too if you ever had them to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you get how I am when I say I support Trump and people here call me a racist, white supremacist, sexist. It was for context nothing more. I'll apologize now if you took it the wrong way. That was not the intent. Doesn't change the fact of who Penelope is and you gave her three gold stars. You seem to be OK with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm not ok with anybody being antisemitic.  i gave gold stars for a different reason.
> 
> understand that.
> 
> i've been known to give a thumbs up & even with the happy face with hearts to  people i vehemently disagree with most times if it warrants.   i've done that with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never. LOL.
> 
> But she, Penelope, is a true Nazi.
> 
> WINNER!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'never'  what?
Click to expand...

Never given any positive feedback to people you disagree with. You and I have NEVER seen eye to eye on anything. But nice try. You have a true Holocaust denier and antisemite three stars. Just own it.


----------



## eddiew

Lovebears65 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats would rather just say EVERYONE PANIC this is so bad PANIC you think  toilet paper and meat were just hard to find  *NOTHING would be left like a hurricane hit ..*  wake up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make a good point.  If you want to avoid panic, we should stop telling Americans when a hurricane is coming their way.
> 
> All that causes is a run on flashlights, batteries and bottled water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> apples and oranges.   Hurricanes are a known thing of what could happen.  Even FAUCI  told us  not to worry
Click to expand...

Fauci says WE HAVEN'T turned the corner  like the moron trump said.  1100 dead yesterday


----------



## CowboyTed

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not okay, but it's just playing politics in hyper drive by the socialist democrats.
> It has affected everyday Americans in such a negative on several levels.
> It comes down to the  never ever Trump mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was always a never tramper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which utterly destroys your credibility. Thank you.
Click to expand...


No it doesn't... People can have opinions and still remain objective...


----------



## eddiew

Azog  any of the Jewish faith die because Trump lied and didn't want to cause a panic?? You OK with that??


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
Click to expand...

Awwwk awwwk awwwk!  Libber Polly wanna cracker awwwk!


----------



## NoNukes

jc456 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This post is fake news. I saw Trump admitting to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> admitting to what exactly?
Click to expand...

That ge lied about the seriousness of the virus.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

NoNukes said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This post is fake news. I saw Trump admitting to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> admitting to what exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That ge lied about the seriousness of the virus.
Click to expand...

Lied? He tried to keep the panic down and back in February no one really knew. The WHO said it was contained. I am still not sure who to believe...next.


----------



## jbrownson0831

AzogtheDefiler said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This post is fake news. I saw Trump admitting to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> admitting to what exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That ge lied about the seriousness of the virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lied? He tried to keep the panic down and back in February no one really knew. The WHO said it was contained. I am still not sure who to believe...next.
Click to expand...

There would still be no toilet paper if the wackos had their Panic in the Streets way


----------



## bigrebnc1775

keepitreal said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than admitting the downplay, it comes as no big revelation.  At the time I called the administration's actions as playing both ends against the middle.  While Trump took the head buried in the sand approach, the executive branch medical science team went completely towards the other end of the spectrum.  What we needed was a sensible middle ground.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately no one is paying attention to the middle ground.
> 
> A pretty good example of how this childish tribalism is killing us.  Literally, now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 200,000 deaths, totally exaggerated but...
> 
> 200,000 deaths across country, 50 states, over the past 7 months
> 
> That averages 4,000 deaths in every state over a 7 month period
> That averages 571 deaths every month, for 7 months, in every state
> That averages 118 deaths every week for 7 months, in every state
> That averages 17 deaths every day for 7 months, in every state
> 
> The total number of deaths from ALL causes this year stands at 1,903,360
> minus 200,000 leaves 1,703,360 people who have died from something other then
> the deadly Chinese Viral Double pneumonia
Click to expand...

Why did Cuomo send the infected to the rest homes?


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene:   "Herd immunity would mean 6 million deaths, if we continued with partial shutdowns to control the rate (flatten the curve)"
> 
> So you advocate what you claim would mean "6 million deaths?"  Do tell
> 
> 
> 
> I also said, if we fully opened the economy, that would lead to 10 to 25 million dead Americans.
> 
> I never suggested any future shutdowns (full or partial) which would only stretch out the time to reach herd immunity.
> 
> So once more, I have to point out you lied about me demanding a shutdown again.
Click to expand...

meaner gene:   "Herd immunity would mean 6 million deaths, if we continued with partial shutdowns to control the rate (flatten the curve)"

So you're saying you were in favor of the plan you predicted 6 million deaths.  You're actually claiming that is what you meant in that post


----------



## The Original Tree

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


*He didn't lie, but we can see you did here every day.  Desperate for Joe "The WALKING DEAD, Senile Pedophile to get in to office so the Pedo raids will stop*?


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
Click to expand...


Biden is also a lying SOB, so you fail to differentiate.  Biden lies all the time.  How do YOU not see that?

Biden is for fracking and against it.  He's for shutting down the economy and against it.  He's for travel bans and against it.   He's against Trump's virus strategy, and runs commercials proposing what Trump is doing.

On the other hand, Democrats lie all the time about what Trump said and then attack their own strawmen as if Trump said it.

Clearly truth is not your standard.  Cut the stupid shit


----------



## kaz

georgephillip said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you
> 
> 
> 
> How relevant is truth to Trump?
> How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
Click to expand...


That's just a slogan, you provided no actual content.

And Democrats lie more about what Trump said than Trump lies himself.   And then there are all your own lies as well.   The Democrats are 10 times the liars that Trump is


----------



## The Original Tree

bigrebnc1775 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than admitting the downplay, it comes as no big revelation.  At the time I called the administration's actions as playing both ends against the middle.  While Trump took the head buried in the sand approach, the executive branch medical science team went completely towards the other end of the spectrum.  What we needed was a sensible middle ground.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately no one is paying attention to the middle ground.
> 
> A pretty good example of how this childish tribalism is killing us.  Literally, now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 200,000 deaths, totally exaggerated but...
> 
> 200,000 deaths across country, 50 states, over the past 7 months
> 
> That averages 4,000 deaths in every state over a 7 month period
> That averages 571 deaths every month, for 7 months, in every state
> That averages 118 deaths every week for 7 months, in every state
> That averages 17 deaths every day for 7 months, in every state
> 
> The total number of deaths from ALL causes this year stands at 1,903,360
> minus 200,000 leaves 1,703,360 people who have died from something other then
> the deadly Chinese Viral Double pneumonia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Cuomo send the infected to the rest homes?
Click to expand...

*Because of UN Agenda 2030's statement about "Decreasing The Surplus Population"

Abortion, War, Bio Weapons.

We are all in this together, right?

Joe Pedo Biden says so

So did Quid Pro Joe!*


----------



## The Original Tree

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is also a lying SOB, so you fail to differentiate.  Biden lies all the time.  How do YOU not see that?
> 
> Biden is for fracking and against it.  He's for shutting down the economy and against it.  He's for travel bans and against it.   He's against Trump's virus strategy, and runs commercials proposing what Trump is doing.
> 
> On the other hand, Democrats lie all the time about what Trump said and then attack their own strawmen as if Trump said it.
> 
> Clearly truth is not your standard.  Cut the stupid shit
Click to expand...

*And don't forget if you try to stop the Wuhan Flu from coming in to this country by shutting down flights out of China


DAT'S WACIST!*


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that made you wackos happy since you deemed Trump racist for shutting down their travel to the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 45 is a racist.  He very proud of being racist and if you support a racist, if you defend a racist you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't support racists at all, which is why i am not a Democrat, the party of all you true racists.  Nice parroting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many white supremacists ,how many KKKers how many Qanons  vote Democrat?? and of course the pos racist in your wh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True racists are the people who constantly whine about racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eddie's voting for a white guy who thinks he can tell blacks who a real black is.   Yeah, credibility not ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look I can't tell you what's in Bidens heart   I just know that basically he's a good man who's lived  through some personal disasters and still holds his head high. Trump is a lifetime AH if you know anything about his past.  His 4 years in Washington proves it
Click to expand...


Good men don't call people racists for their own selfish political interest at the expense of not only the truth but the country.  Then the POS Biden calls himself a "uniter."

Again, your indignation is feigned


----------



## Dagosa

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, listen to the experts like Trump did?  Your only idea is to do what Trump did from Day 1?
> 
> You have had 8 months to come up with something beyond that.  pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Trump didn't listen to the experts.  They told Trump to wear a mask and he refused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shrugs why do you wear a mask? I wear one now for political reasons View attachment 387055
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that house does not belong to Trump.  It belongs to the American people and they are going to serve him an eviction notice come November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We should all hope that the malignancy that is Trump is gone come next January.
Click to expand...

It will just be temporary unless the gop has a reformation or the other side actually shows up at the polls EVERY election.


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you
> 
> 
> 
> How relevant is truth to Trump?
> How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just a slogan, you provided no actual content.
> 
> And Democrats lie more about what Trump said than Trump lies himself.   And then there are all your own lies as well.   The Democrats are 10 times the liars that Trump is
Click to expand...

Kaz  I gotta tell you ,,,that's some fine bullshit you threw  Doubt it can be beat today ,although you have some experts out there. And no I don't drink in the morning


----------



## kaz

dudmuck said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you
> 
> 
> 
> How relevant is truth to Trump?
> How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate.  He is a total blathering idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden graduated from Syracuse University College of Law, with a law degree in 1968.
> What degree does Trump have?
Click to expand...


Are you serious?  A Wharton MBA is WAY more impressive than Syracuse law school.  And undergrad, Biden went to nobody Delaware, LOL.

As Michael Jordon said when he swatted a shot, get that shit out of here ...


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What would you have done to stop the Kung Flu in it's tracks?  Give us your detailed plan for Jan, Feb, Mar...............
> 
> Be specific and use the 20/20 hindsight Trump didn't have.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I would have come into office I'd have made sure we  were fully supplied with enough material to fight the virus NOT complain that Obama left the cupboards bear  Then when told how serious the virus was I'd have taken immediate action, not try and bullshitted it away
Click to expand...


Gotcha, so you never stopped drinking from last night?   If you want me to respond to your post, write legibly though, thanks


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you
> 
> 
> 
> How relevant is truth to Trump?
> How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate.  He is a total blathering idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden graduated from Syracuse University College of Law, with a law degree in 1968.
> What degree does Trump have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A BS degree    majoring in pussy grabbing
Click to expand...


I never stop laughing at you when you voted for Clinton twice and then his enabler and suddenly pussy grabbing is a problem for you.   I mean get real


----------



## kaz

BlindBoo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Nixon knew......Trumpybear knew and did it on purpose.  It's on tape.
> 
> Are there no patriotic Republicans left in the party?
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me.....we are the only patriots there are.  You goofs want open borders, jobs overseas, no police, and checks to sit home wearing your goofy masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is about lying on purpose to the American people about how deadly the new virus was, not the lies you and your kind spread about our regulated border, or the export of capital, or de-funding choke holds......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But again, you're lying.  You hate Trump and attack him for whatever he says.  So why should anyone give a shit when you are part of the leftist echo chamber calling Trump a liar when you're constantly lying about him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Feb 7th, after speaking with the Chinese leader, during Woodwards taped interview with the Trumpybear, Trumpybear was explaining how much more deadly the new virus was compared to the Flu.  He is a proven liar.  Everyone in the country can and has listen to him lying through his teeth.  Maybe it hasn't broken into the Faux News Circle yet, but it's like a reality train coming down the track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why is your hyping the virus somehow less dishonest than Trump downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is proving to be at least 5 times deadlier as the flu.  If the threat were hyped instead of downplayed, fewer Americans would have died.  By downplaying it he exponentially increased the spread among the public.
> 
> How about telling the truth.
Click to expand...


Like what?  What did we not do?  No Monday morning quarterbacking.   Democrats were downplaying it at the time too.  As was Fauci.

And how would the widespread panic you wanted make it better?  Be specific.

And let's remember what Democrats were saying.   Hannity has their clips on, don't whine bu-bu-but you don't like Hannity.









						Sean Hannity: Biden, Democrats downplayed coronavirus while Trump took action
					

President Trump is being accused of lying to the public about the severity of the coronavirus pandemic, but Democrats were the ones who initially downplayed the crisis, Fox News’ Sean Hannity said Wednesday night.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## jbrownson0831

kaz said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Nixon knew......Trumpybear knew and did it on purpose.  It's on tape.
> 
> Are there no patriotic Republicans left in the party?
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me.....we are the only patriots there are.  You goofs want open borders, jobs overseas, no police, and checks to sit home wearing your goofy masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is about lying on purpose to the American people about how deadly the new virus was, not the lies you and your kind spread about our regulated border, or the export of capital, or de-funding choke holds......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But again, you're lying.  You hate Trump and attack him for whatever he says.  So why should anyone give a shit when you are part of the leftist echo chamber calling Trump a liar when you're constantly lying about him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Feb 7th, after speaking with the Chinese leader, during Woodwards taped interview with the Trumpybear, Trumpybear was explaining how much more deadly the new virus was compared to the Flu.  He is a proven liar.  Everyone in the country can and has listen to him lying through his teeth.  Maybe it hasn't broken into the Faux News Circle yet, but it's like a reality train coming down the track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why is your hyping the virus somehow less dishonest than Trump downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is proving to be at least 5 times deadlier as the flu.  If the threat were hyped instead of downplayed, fewer Americans would have died.  By downplaying it he exponentially increased the spread among the public.
> 
> How about telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like what?  What did we not do?  No Monday morning quarterbacking.   Democrats were downplaying it at the time too.  As was Fauci.
> 
> And how would the widespread panic you wanted make it better?  Be specific
Click to expand...

Fauci has the great benefit of ALWAYS Monday Morning Quarterbacking....he makes no decisions and has no responsibility so he says whatever keeps him in good graces with the wackos.


----------



## kaz

Dagosa said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Trump tape is akin to finding a tape or transcript where the national security advisor told FDR in November that the Japanese were planning to attack Pearl Harbor.
> 
> And then FDR "playing it down"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Bush and the Mission accomplish banner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans have a long history of explaining away why their guy lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This fn liar said he didn't want to cause a panic      ,,,,,,,,Dr to patient  "I didn't want to tell you you had a serious case of cancer  .Didn't want you to panic  "  "You have 2 weeks left ,,good luck""
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you'd never understand, your genes won't allow it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like your “genes” are so tight it’s cutting your blood supply  off
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, so Trump should have stopped US citizens from coming home?   More of your mental retardation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama only let flights from ebola stricken countries enter airports set up to screen incoming passengers for symptoms.
> 
> Trump didn't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet obviously your reasoning is, you hate Trump.  Think of a factoid to attack him with.   There are similarities and differences there.  There are a hell of a lot less people coming from that region of Africa than China and Europe.   But you don't really care.  It's just attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ghost of Nixon to Trump.....” Hey dufus, you did hear about Watergate and still you let Woodward Tape you ? What a fkin* idiot.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just not used to a President who is open, huh?   Trump will let anyone interview him.   Democrats are mean and vicious and lie, of course you don't want your politicians to be honest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Openly stupid.
Click to expand...


Yes, you are.  Trump has taken interviews from lots of leftists.  Biden, Obama, never do the reverse.  They're cowards.   Facts don't care about your feelings, dear girl.  You are allowed to have a good cry about it though, that's up to you


----------



## kaz

Dagosa said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
Click to expand...


OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party


----------



## kaz

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president approves who gets to see the PDB.
> 
> Do you think Trump told them to send Nancy Pelosi a copy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no the president don't you're just wishful thinking now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know that the president is in charge of national security.  He has to delegate by executive order classification and declassification authority to the agencies under him.  And the president alone determines who can access what.  Including his PDB.
> 
> Distribution isn't by statute but by executive order.  Congress can't pass a law for access to a PDB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classified Intelligence Briefings for Presidential Candidates: Questions Answered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Presidential candidates don't get access to the PDB until AFTER they become president elect.  They get them in the transition process between winning the election in Nov, and taking the oath of office on Jan. 20th.   Post 1487 refers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both presidential candidates are now eligible to receive classified intelligence briefings. Unlike past elections, this has become a subject of intense scrutiny, since both political opponents are raising questions about the other candidates' ability to handle such information. So here are the answers to some basic questions about how this process works:
> 
> *When do the briefings begin and how many do they get?*
> 
> Former Officials Raise Concerns Over Trump and Clinton Receiving Classified Briefings
> Trump Reverses, Says He Didn't See Iran Cash Video
> *What are the topics of the briefings?
> Do the candidates need security clearance?
> Where are the briefings held?
> Do the briefings include top secret information?
> Is the White House going to hold anything back over Trump concerns?*
> "For more than 60 years now, the intelligence community has offered briefings to the presidential nominees of the two major political parties in an effort to facilitate a smooth transition," Earnest said. "So the Director of National Intelligence has indicated he intends to conduct those briefings pursuant to that longstanding tradition and he certainly is supported by this administration and this White House in doing so. What’s also true of the intelligence community is they understand what steps are necessary to protect sensitive national security information. And the administration is confident that they can both provide relevant and sufficient briefings to the two major party presidential candidates, while also protecting sensitive national security information."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is you;   B*oth presidential candidates are now eligible to receive classified intelligence briefings.*
> 
> This is your link;
> 
> *Both candidates will soon receive the national intelligence briefings.  *
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want to be treated like a child?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are seeing a level of tin-foil hat Trump supporters, unlike anything we have ever seen. They are so desperate, but so desperate, that the cult manifestation among them has gone into over drive. And all we have to work with are these brainless responses. My God, Trump has literally turned his base into a bunch of corralled up Sheep, who have no real thoughts or concerns about his lies circulating around covid.
> 
> Can you imagine having that much power and influence, that you can turn human beings into brainless Sheep?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hate Trump and would do nothing but attack him no matter what he says.   So you calling someone a brainless sheep is just priceless.  You have zero credibility.   If you said it was raining outside, I'd not even take an umbrella, I'd just ignore you.
> 
> You have the knob set on attack.   Again, that you say someone isn't thinking, priceless ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who actually has a functioning brain, and supports Trump, his lies, and his killings, has a date with the devil. I hate Trump because of his murdering rampage. As everyone should if they had a soul and a conscience.
Click to expand...


That you say all that about Trump, then you vote for Biden says everything about you and how completely delusional you are and how fake your standards are


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> What clearance did the moron give his daughter and husband?



You think the president gives clearances? 

You're as stupid as you  are hate filled. traitor.

Standard Disclaimer: I agree that Kushner is a moron.


----------



## Uncensored2008

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> Trump not only has contempt for America’s war dead but he has contempt for the intelligence of the American people.



How is it a lie? 

Look, you're a terrorist - the democrats are a terrorist party. The goal of democrats is the utter and complete destruction of America and the establishment of a brutal Marxist dictatorship under the rule of China.

The primary method democrats are using in their war against America is terrorism. The little Goebbels pimp panic porn - EXCEPT when democrat troops are engaged in military assaults on American cities - mostly peaceful attacks are immune, the Wuhan be woke yo, Brown Shirts and Klansmen are immune cuz dey down wid da stuggle.

Panic is the weapon of democrats, obviously someone like Trump who loves America would never want to cause panic.


----------



## Dagosa

elektra said:


> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime


It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you
> 
> 
> 
> How relevant is truth to Trump?
> How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate.  He is a total blathering idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden graduated from Syracuse University College of Law, with a law degree in 1968.
> What degree does Trump have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious?  A Wharton MBA is WAY more impressive than Syracuse law school.  And undergrad, Biden went to nobody Delaware, LOL.
> 
> As Michael Jordon said when he swatted a shot, get that shit out of here ...
Click to expand...

One prof called him the dumbest pos he ever taught  His daddy got him in and out with a degree   Money talks


----------



## jbrownson0831

Dagosa said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
Click to expand...

No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you
> 
> 
> 
> How relevant is truth to Trump?
> How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate.  He is a total blathering idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden graduated from Syracuse University College of Law, with a law degree in 1968.
> What degree does Trump have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious?  A Wharton MBA is WAY more impressive than Syracuse law school.  And undergrad, Biden went to nobody Delaware, LOL.
> 
> As Michael Jordon said when he swatted a shot, get that shit out of here ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One prof called him the dumbest pos he ever taught  His daddy got him in and out with a degree   Money talks
Click to expand...

Professor?  You mean someone who cant do so he teaches???


----------



## Dagosa

kaz said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
Click to expand...

You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
Click to expand...


Literally every list of Trump lies I read failed at the first supposed lie.  The leftist list makers lied, not Trump.

The latest was that Trump lied that Biden supported defunding the police.   Biden said he PROPOSED moving money OUT of the police budget.   That IS defunding the police.  The leftists lied, not Trump.

Over and over


----------



## kaz

CowboyTed said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not okay, but it's just playing politics in hyper drive by the socialist democrats.
> It has affected everyday Americans in such a negative on several levels.
> It comes down to the  never ever Trump mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was always a never tramper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which utterly destroys your credibility. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't... People can have opinions and still remain objective...
Click to expand...


Not leftists.  You lie all the time.  And particularly not leftists about Trump.   You're to the point of derangement


----------



## eddiew

Uncensored2008 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> What clearance did the moron give his daughter and husband?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think the president gives clearances?
> 
> You're as stupid as you  are hate filled. traitor.
> 
> Standard Disclaimer: I agree that Kushner is a moron.
Click to expand...

Mr Un   What is this I found? Could it possibly be you're wrong?

*Trump can give anyone he wants a security clearance — but ...*
www.washingtonpost.com › outlook › 2019/03/02 › tr...

Mar 2, 2019 - But it need not be so. The _president can_ grant or revoke security _clearances_ in any way he well pleases. Of course, “_can_” doesn't mean “should ...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dagosa said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
Click to expand...

Rick Manning said that about Eck.


----------



## Dagosa

jbrownson0831 said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
Click to expand...

How can you stand for America when you stand with Putin over our  own military.


----------



## Penelope

bigrebnc1775 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than admitting the downplay, it comes as no big revelation.  At the time I called the administration's actions as playing both ends against the middle.  While Trump took the head buried in the sand approach, the executive branch medical science team went completely towards the other end of the spectrum.  What we needed was a sensible middle ground.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately no one is paying attention to the middle ground.
> 
> A pretty good example of how this childish tribalism is killing us.  Literally, now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 200,000 deaths, totally exaggerated but...
> 
> 200,000 deaths across country, 50 states, over the past 7 months
> 
> That averages 4,000 deaths in every state over a 7 month period
> That averages 571 deaths every month, for 7 months, in every state
> That averages 118 deaths every week for 7 months, in every state
> That averages 17 deaths every day for 7 months, in every state
> 
> The total number of deaths from ALL causes this year stands at 1,903,360
> minus 200,000 leaves 1,703,360 people who have died from something other then
> the deadly Chinese Viral Double pneumonia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Cuomo send the infected to the rest homes?
Click to expand...

The CMS told him to:


			https://www.cms.gov/files/document/3-13-2020-nursing-home-guidance-covid-19.pdf


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you
> 
> 
> 
> How relevant is truth to Trump?
> How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate.  He is a total blathering idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden graduated from Syracuse University College of Law, with a law degree in 1968.
> What degree does Trump have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious?  A Wharton MBA is WAY more impressive than Syracuse law school.  And undergrad, Biden went to nobody Delaware, LOL.
> 
> As Michael Jordon said when he swatted a shot, get that shit out of here ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One prof called him the dumbest pos he ever taught  His daddy got him in and out with a degree   Money talks
Click to expand...



What did the profs in the classes Biden submitted plagiarized papers say about him?


----------



## Dagosa

jbrownson0831 said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
Click to expand...

American values ? Which values does America hold in support of murderous dictators.


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally every list of Trump lies I read failed at the first supposed lie.  The leftist list makers lied, not Trump.
> 
> The latest was that Trump lied that Biden supported defunding the police.   Biden said he PROPOSED moving money OUT of the police budget.   That IS defunding the police.  The leftists lied, not Trump.
> 
> Over and over
Click to expand...

Why are you scratching Trumps ass?? The man is a pos  from the Mueller report when he couldn't testify , to his pal Putin who helps him win an election and is trying again , all the way to lying to America causing many 1000's of deaths


----------



## kaz

Dagosa said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
Click to expand...


You need to give your talking point machine a good knock.   The needle is stuck on 2018.    Turns out the Democrats lied about Russia and Trump.   Try to keep up, thanks


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you
> 
> 
> 
> How relevant is truth to Trump?
> How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate.  He is a total blathering idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden graduated from Syracuse University College of Law, with a law degree in 1968.
> What degree does Trump have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious?  A Wharton MBA is WAY more impressive than Syracuse law school.  And undergrad, Biden went to nobody Delaware, LOL.
> 
> As Michael Jordon said when he swatted a shot, get that shit out of here ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One prof called him the dumbest pos he ever taught  His daddy got him in and out with a degree   Money talks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What did the profs in the classes Biden submitted plagiarized papers say about him?
Click to expand...

LOL Even Melania plagiarizes sometimes,,,and Trump??  Don't ask


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally every list of Trump lies I read failed at the first supposed lie.  The leftist list makers lied, not Trump.
> 
> The latest was that Trump lied that Biden supported defunding the police.   Biden said he PROPOSED moving money OUT of the police budget.   That IS defunding the police.  The leftists lied, not Trump.
> 
> Over and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you scratching Trumps ass?? The man is a pos  from the Mueller report when he couldn't testify , to his pal Putin who helps him win an election and is trying again , all the way to lying to America causing many 1000's of deaths
Click to expand...


I'm not putting effort into reading gibberish.  If you want me to respond, don't write that stupid drunken shit.  I know it's Friday, but it's Friday for me too.  Thanks


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you
> 
> 
> 
> How relevant is truth to Trump?
> How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate.  He is a total blathering idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden graduated from Syracuse University College of Law, with a law degree in 1968.
> What degree does Trump have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious?  A Wharton MBA is WAY more impressive than Syracuse law school.  And undergrad, Biden went to nobody Delaware, LOL.
> 
> As Michael Jordon said when he swatted a shot, get that shit out of here ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One prof called him the dumbest pos he ever taught  His daddy got him in and out with a degree   Money talks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What did the profs in the classes Biden submitted plagiarized papers say about him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Even Melania plagiarizes sometimes,,,and Trump??  Don't ask
Click to expand...


Trump is pretty unique.   I think you made that up.   Yes, Melania did plagiarize the Mooch's speech.   Though that wasn't for a grade and a degree like Cheatin Biden


----------



## jbrownson0831

Dagosa said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
Click to expand...

Remember Obammy and his Putin kneepads there goofus??


----------



## The Original Tree

Penelope said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than admitting the downplay, it comes as no big revelation.  At the time I called the administration's actions as playing both ends against the middle.  While Trump took the head buried in the sand approach, the executive branch medical science team went completely towards the other end of the spectrum.  What we needed was a sensible middle ground.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately no one is paying attention to the middle ground.
> 
> A pretty good example of how this childish tribalism is killing us.  Literally, now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 200,000 deaths, totally exaggerated but...
> 
> 200,000 deaths across country, 50 states, over the past 7 months
> 
> That averages 4,000 deaths in every state over a 7 month period
> That averages 571 deaths every month, for 7 months, in every state
> That averages 118 deaths every week for 7 months, in every state
> That averages 17 deaths every day for 7 months, in every state
> 
> The total number of deaths from ALL causes this year stands at 1,903,360
> minus 200,000 leaves 1,703,360 people who have died from something other then
> the deadly Chinese Viral Double pneumonia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Cuomo send the infected to the rest homes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CMS told him to:
> 
> 
> https://www.cms.gov/files/document/3-13-2020-nursing-home-guidance-covid-19.pdf
Click to expand...

PENELOPE, TELLING LIES AND SNIFFING CHILDREN'S HAIR AGAIN!


----------



## Dagosa

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally every list of Trump lies I read failed at the first supposed lie.  The leftist list makers lied, not Trump.
> 
> The latest was that Trump lied that Biden supported defunding the police.   Biden said he PROPOSED moving money OUT of the police budget.   That IS defunding the police.  The leftists lied, not Trump.
> 
> Over and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you scratching Trumps ass?? The man is a pos  from the Mueller report when he couldn't testify , to his pal Putin who helps him win an election and is trying again , all the way to lying to America causing many 1000's of deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not putting effort into reading gibberish.  If you want me to respond, don't write that stupid drunken shit.  I know it's Friday, but it's Friday for me too.  Thanks
Click to expand...

Geesus, you’ve posted nothing but stupid drunken shit.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Dagosa said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you stand for America when you stand with Putin over our  own military.
Click to expand...

Well first I am a 25 year Navy vet, and you?  In which branch did you serve dreg?  And where do you brainless goons get all this stuff about Putin, it seems to be your favorite word besides Covid and mask.


----------



## jc456

Uncensored2008 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> Trump not only has contempt for America’s war dead but he has contempt for the intelligence of the American people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it a lie?
> 
> Look, you're a terrorist - the democrats are a terrorist party. The goal of democrats is the utter and complete destruction of America and the establishment of a brutal Marxist dictatorship under the rule of China.
> 
> The primary method democrats are using in their war against America is terrorism. The little Goebbels pimp panic porn - EXCEPT when democrat troops are engaged in military assaults on American cities - mostly peaceful attacks are immune, the Wuhan be woke yo, Brown Shirts and Klansmen are immune cuz dey down wid da stuggle.
> 
> Panic is the weapon of democrats, obviously someone like Trump who loves America would never want to cause panic.
> 
> View attachment 387240
Click to expand...

Demofks have no fking clue.


----------



## jc456

Dagosa said:


> Geesus, you’ve posted nothing but stupid drunken shit.


then there's you!


----------



## jc456

jbrownson0831 said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
Click to expand...

well demofks don't stand for American values.  We hurt their feelings by rooting for americans.  They prove it hourly in here. Their own candidate hates American values.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Dagosa said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you stand for America when you stand with Putin over our  own military.
Click to expand...




eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally every list of Trump lies I read failed at the first supposed lie.  The leftist list makers lied, not Trump.
> 
> The latest was that Trump lied that Biden supported defunding the police.   Biden said he PROPOSED moving money OUT of the police budget.   That IS defunding the police.  The leftists lied, not Trump.
> 
> Over and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you scratching Trumps ass?? The man is a pos  from the Mueller report when he couldn't testify , to his pal Putin who helps him win an election and is trying again , all the way to lying to America causing many 1000's of deaths
Click to expand...

Killer Cuomo and his Band of Democrat Hitmen.......90k murders...


----------



## jc456

Dagosa said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
Click to expand...

where's that at?


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> One prof called him the dumbest pos he ever taught His daddy got him in and out with a degree Money talks


can't make it up. Trump is a millionaire close to a billionare and he's a dumb POS.  can't make it up.  must mean he's smarter than you, so what does that make you?  curious your view. oh, and he won the presidency!!!! wow  what an accomplishment for a dumb PIECE OF SHIT.  Huh?  all that reflects on your stupidity.  but I digress,


----------



## Penelope

jbrownson0831 said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you stand for America when you stand with Putin over our  own military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally every list of Trump lies I read failed at the first supposed lie.  The leftist list makers lied, not Trump.
> 
> The latest was that Trump lied that Biden supported defunding the police.   Biden said he PROPOSED moving money OUT of the police budget.   That IS defunding the police.  The leftists lied, not Trump.
> 
> Over and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you scratching Trumps ass?? The man is a pos  from the Mueller report when he couldn't testify , to his pal Putin who helps him win an election and is trying again , all the way to lying to America causing many 1000's of deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killer Cuomo and his Band of Democrat Hitmen.......90k murders...
Click to expand...


No according to this guidance:


			https://www.cms.gov/files/document/3-13-2020-nursing-home-guidance-covid-19.pdf


----------



## sartre play

What I saw, Doctors nurses medically informed persons masking up & trying to follow the shaken guide lines, trying to prevent getting or giving the virus to others.  Encouraging  people not to panic is good, not supporting medical advice bad.


----------



## kaz

Penelope said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you stand for America when you stand with Putin over our  own military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally every list of Trump lies I read failed at the first supposed lie.  The leftist list makers lied, not Trump.
> 
> The latest was that Trump lied that Biden supported defunding the police.   Biden said he PROPOSED moving money OUT of the police budget.   That IS defunding the police.  The leftists lied, not Trump.
> 
> Over and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you scratching Trumps ass?? The man is a pos  from the Mueller report when he couldn't testify , to his pal Putin who helps him win an election and is trying again , all the way to lying to America causing many 1000's of deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killer Cuomo and his Band of Democrat Hitmen.......90k murders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No according to this guidance:
> 
> 
> https://www.cms.gov/files/document/3-13-2020-nursing-home-guidance-covid-19.pdf
Click to expand...


If you can't dazzle them with your wit, baffle them with your bull.

A six page document?   Read it and figure out what your point is?   Sure, everyone is going to do that ...


----------



## Nostra

Penelope said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you stand for America when you stand with Putin over our  own military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally every list of Trump lies I read failed at the first supposed lie.  The leftist list makers lied, not Trump.
> 
> The latest was that Trump lied that Biden supported defunding the police.   Biden said he PROPOSED moving money OUT of the police budget.   That IS defunding the police.  The leftists lied, not Trump.
> 
> Over and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you scratching Trumps ass?? The man is a pos  from the Mueller report when he couldn't testify , to his pal Putin who helps him win an election and is trying again , all the way to lying to America causing many 1000's of deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killer Cuomo and his Band of Democrat Hitmen.......90k murders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No according to this guidance:
> 
> 
> https://www.cms.gov/files/document/3-13-2020-nursing-home-guidance-covid-19.pdf
Click to expand...


Quote the part that says force nursing homes to accept actively infected Kung Flu patients.


----------



## jc456

Dagosa said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
Click to expand...

your post demonstrates what little if any value you add here.


----------



## Penelope

Tramp is street smart, look at how he instills in you trampers undying love and worship.


----------



## Penelope

kaz said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you stand for America when you stand with Putin over our  own military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally every list of Trump lies I read failed at the first supposed lie.  The leftist list makers lied, not Trump.
> 
> The latest was that Trump lied that Biden supported defunding the police.   Biden said he PROPOSED moving money OUT of the police budget.   That IS defunding the police.  The leftists lied, not Trump.
> 
> Over and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you scratching Trumps ass?? The man is a pos  from the Mueller report when he couldn't testify , to his pal Putin who helps him win an election and is trying again , all the way to lying to America causing many 1000's of deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killer Cuomo and his Band of Democrat Hitmen.......90k murders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No according to this guidance:
> 
> 
> https://www.cms.gov/files/document/3-13-2020-nursing-home-guidance-covid-19.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can't dazzle them with your wit, baffle them with your bull.
> 
> A six page document?   Read it and figure out what your point is?   Sure, everyone is going to do that ...
Click to expand...


Can you read or is that document to long for you.  I can help you:

Note: Nursing homes should admit any individuals that they would normally admit to their facility, including individuals from hospitals where a case of COVID-19 was/is present. Also, if possible, dedicate a unit/wing exclusively for any residents coming or returning from the hospital. This can serve as a step-down unit where they remain for 14 days with no symptoms (instead of integrating as usual on short-term rehab floor, or returning to long-stay original room)


----------



## jbrownson0831

Penelope said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you stand for America when you stand with Putin over our  own military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally every list of Trump lies I read failed at the first supposed lie.  The leftist list makers lied, not Trump.
> 
> The latest was that Trump lied that Biden supported defunding the police.   Biden said he PROPOSED moving money OUT of the police budget.   That IS defunding the police.  The leftists lied, not Trump.
> 
> Over and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you scratching Trumps ass?? The man is a pos  from the Mueller report when he couldn't testify , to his pal Putin who helps him win an election and is trying again , all the way to lying to America causing many 1000's of deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killer Cuomo and his Band of Democrat Hitmen.......90k murders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No according to this guidance:
> 
> 
> https://www.cms.gov/files/document/3-13-2020-nursing-home-guidance-covid-19.pdf
Click to expand...

Baloney.  You wackos NEVER accept responsibility for anything and actually, instead, praise Cuomo and the idiot governor of NJ for killing 50,000 citizens.  50,000 in two frickin states!!!! 25% of the total US deaths in 2 frickin states!!!  So calling Trump inept kind of pales in comparison to these serial killer governors wacko.


----------



## jc456

Penelope said:


> Tramp is street smart, look at how he instills in you trampers undying love and worship.


still got nothing.  wow.  trump is clearly in your head. how much did you pay him to get him there?


----------



## kaz

Penelope said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you stand for America when you stand with Putin over our  own military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally every list of Trump lies I read failed at the first supposed lie.  The leftist list makers lied, not Trump.
> 
> The latest was that Trump lied that Biden supported defunding the police.   Biden said he PROPOSED moving money OUT of the police budget.   That IS defunding the police.  The leftists lied, not Trump.
> 
> Over and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you scratching Trumps ass?? The man is a pos  from the Mueller report when he couldn't testify , to his pal Putin who helps him win an election and is trying again , all the way to lying to America causing many 1000's of deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killer Cuomo and his Band of Democrat Hitmen.......90k murders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No according to this guidance:
> 
> 
> https://www.cms.gov/files/document/3-13-2020-nursing-home-guidance-covid-19.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can't dazzle them with your wit, baffle them with your bull.
> 
> A six page document?   Read it and figure out what your point is?   Sure, everyone is going to do that ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you read or is that document to long for you.
Click to expand...


Ssssaawwwwiiiisssssshhhhhhhhhhhhh.

I said that I am not going to read it and try to figure out your point, government school educated failure.   You can't read a short post and you're worried about being able to read the document?  LOL.

As for your finally saying what your point was, you omitted the part where they sent virus victims to retirements homes whether they could meet those standards or not


----------



## jbrownson0831

Penelope said:


> Tramp is street smart, look at how he instills in you trampers undying love and worship.


Well God gave us our brains to use common sense, and we do.....too bad he skipped your house altogether.


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
Click to expand...

Brownie  I hate to spoil your dream  but Trump doesn't give 2 shits about American values  ,,just his own bank account   A liar a cheater a grifter  all his life  Even his family knows  Even  "his" generals know


----------



## Penelope

jc456 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tramp is street smart, look at how he instills in you trampers undying love and worship.
> 
> 
> 
> still got nothing.  wow.  trump is clearly in your head. how much did you pay him to get him there?
Click to expand...


I do not have undying love and worship for the animal.


----------



## jbrownson0831

jbrownson0831 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tramp is street smart, look at how he instills in you trampers undying love and worship.
> 
> 
> 
> Well God gave us our brains to use common sense, and we do.....too bad he skipped your house altogether.
Click to expand...

Oops forgot you wackos are atheists.....man made weather and all....


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you
> 
> 
> 
> How relevant is truth to Trump?
> How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate.  He is a total blathering idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden graduated from Syracuse University College of Law, with a law degree in 1968.
> What degree does Trump have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious?  A Wharton MBA is WAY more impressive than Syracuse law school.  And undergrad, Biden went to nobody Delaware, LOL.
> 
> As Michael Jordon said when he swatted a shot, get that shit out of here ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One prof called him the dumbest pos he ever taught  His daddy got him in and out with a degree   Money talks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Professor?  You mean someone who cant do so he teaches???
Click to expand...

Teaching dumbass republicans is quite a job. Don't knock them.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brownie  I hate to spoil your dream  but Trump doesn't give 2 shits about American values  ,,just his own bank account   A liar a cheater a grifter  all his life  Even his family knows  Even  "his" generals know
Click to expand...

Again, awwwwk from the libber Polly.....and...the pot calls the kettle black with the idiot you trot out after complaining about Trump.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you
> 
> 
> 
> How relevant is truth to Trump?
> How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate.  He is a total blathering idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden graduated from Syracuse University College of Law, with a law degree in 1968.
> What degree does Trump have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious?  A Wharton MBA is WAY more impressive than Syracuse law school.  And undergrad, Biden went to nobody Delaware, LOL.
> 
> As Michael Jordon said when he swatted a shot, get that shit out of here ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One prof called him the dumbest pos he ever taught  His daddy got him in and out with a degree   Money talks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Professor?  You mean someone who cant do so he teaches???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teaching dumbass republicans is quite a job. Don't knock them.
Click to expand...

You can't do or teach.


----------



## Penelope

jbrownson0831 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tramp is street smart, look at how he instills in you trampers undying love and worship.
> 
> 
> 
> Well God gave us our brains to use common sense, and we do.....too bad he skipped your house altogether.
Click to expand...

Yep, tramp sure know how to get you to worship him.


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tramp is street smart, look at how he instills in you trampers undying love and worship.
> 
> 
> 
> Well God gave us our brains to use common sense, and we do.....too bad he skipped your house altogether.
Click to expand...

If Trump ever comes to your house,,hide the silverware


----------



## kaz

Penelope said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tramp is street smart, look at how he instills in you trampers undying love and worship.
> 
> 
> 
> Well God gave us our brains to use common sense, and we do.....too bad he skipped your house altogether.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, tramp sure know how to get you to worship him.
Click to expand...


Yes, Biden is your messiah and there can be only one God


----------



## jc456

Penelope said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tramp is street smart, look at how he instills in you trampers undying love and worship.
> 
> 
> 
> still got nothing.  wow.  trump is clearly in your head. how much did you pay him to get him there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not have undying love and worship for the animal.
Click to expand...

you can't stop talking about him!!!! shit people in love don't mention each other as often as you talk about trump.  nope, space he has in your head.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Penelope said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tramp is street smart, look at how he instills in you trampers undying love and worship.
> 
> 
> 
> Well God gave us our brains to use common sense, and we do.....too bad he skipped your house altogether.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, tramp sure know how to get you to worship him.
Click to expand...

Well many of us who actually hold jobs and are responsible for ourselves are thankful....oops sorry, again.....forgot you wouldnt know anything about that.


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tramp is street smart, look at how he instills in you trampers undying love and worship.
> 
> 
> 
> Well God gave us our brains to use common sense, and we do.....too bad he skipped your house altogether.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump ever comes to your house,,hide the silverware
Click to expand...


Why?


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tramp is street smart, look at how he instills in you trampers undying love and worship.
> 
> 
> 
> Well God gave us our brains to use common sense, and we do.....too bad he skipped your house altogether.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump ever comes to your house,,hide the silverware
Click to expand...

If Biden came to my house I would have to hide my kids....


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> Teaching dumbass republicans is quite a job. Don't knock them.


who does anything like that? I haven't found a demofk smart enough yet.


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you
> 
> 
> 
> How relevant is truth to Trump?
> How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate.  He is a total blathering idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden graduated from Syracuse University College of Law, with a law degree in 1968.
> What degree does Trump have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious?  A Wharton MBA is WAY more impressive than Syracuse law school.  And undergrad, Biden went to nobody Delaware, LOL.
> 
> As Michael Jordon said when he swatted a shot, get that shit out of here ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One prof called him the dumbest pos he ever taught  His daddy got him in and out with a degree   Money talks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Professor?  You mean someone who cant do so he teaches???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teaching dumbass republicans is quite a job. Don't knock them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't do or teach.
Click to expand...




jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you
> 
> 
> 
> How relevant is truth to Trump?
> How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate.  He is a total blathering idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden graduated from Syracuse University College of Law, with a law degree in 1968.
> What degree does Trump have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious?  A Wharton MBA is WAY more impressive than Syracuse law school.  And undergrad, Biden went to nobody Delaware, LOL.
> 
> As Michael Jordon said when he swatted a shot, get that shit out of here ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One prof called him the dumbest pos he ever taught  His daddy got him in and out with a degree   Money talks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Professor?  You mean someone who cant do so he teaches???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teaching dumbass republicans is quite a job. Don't knock them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't do or teach.
Click to expand...

Taught 2 wonderful children  ,both earning 6 figures,  and I'm doing good too,better than most if I do say so myself


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tramp is street smart, look at how he instills in you trampers undying love and worship.
> 
> 
> 
> Well God gave us our brains to use common sense, and we do.....too bad he skipped your house altogether.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump ever comes to your house,,hide the silverware
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Biden came to my house I would have to hide my kids....
Click to expand...

And  if trump came to your house  HIDE YOUR wife   Or else...lol


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you
> 
> 
> 
> How relevant is truth to Trump?
> How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate.  He is a total blathering idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden graduated from Syracuse University College of Law, with a law degree in 1968.
> What degree does Trump have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious?  A Wharton MBA is WAY more impressive than Syracuse law school.  And undergrad, Biden went to nobody Delaware, LOL.
> 
> As Michael Jordon said when he swatted a shot, get that shit out of here ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One prof called him the dumbest pos he ever taught  His daddy got him in and out with a degree   Money talks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Professor?  You mean someone who cant do so he teaches???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teaching dumbass republicans is quite a job. Don't knock them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't do or teach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How relevant is truth to Trump?
> How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate.  He is a total blathering idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden graduated from Syracuse University College of Law, with a law degree in 1968.
> What degree does Trump have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious?  A Wharton MBA is WAY more impressive than Syracuse law school.  And undergrad, Biden went to nobody Delaware, LOL.
> 
> As Michael Jordon said when he swatted a shot, get that shit out of here ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One prof called him the dumbest pos he ever taught  His daddy got him in and out with a degree   Money talks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Professor?  You mean someone who cant do so he teaches???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teaching dumbass republicans is quite a job. Don't knock them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't do or teach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Taught 2 wonderful children  ,both earning 6 figures,  and I'm doing good too,better than most if I do say so myself
Click to expand...

so they are dumbass republicans, that says it all.


----------



## kaz

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tramp is street smart, look at how he instills in you trampers undying love and worship.
> 
> 
> 
> Well God gave us our brains to use common sense, and we do.....too bad he skipped your house altogether.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump ever comes to your house,,hide the silverware
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Biden came to my house I would have to hide my kids....
Click to expand...


And your wife


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you
> 
> 
> 
> How relevant is truth to Trump?
> How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate.  He is a total blathering idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden graduated from Syracuse University College of Law, with a law degree in 1968.
> What degree does Trump have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious?  A Wharton MBA is WAY more impressive than Syracuse law school.  And undergrad, Biden went to nobody Delaware, LOL.
> 
> As Michael Jordon said when he swatted a shot, get that shit out of here ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One prof called him the dumbest pos he ever taught  His daddy got him in and out with a degree   Money talks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Professor?  You mean someone who cant do so he teaches???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teaching dumbass republicans is quite a job. Don't knock them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't do or teach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How relevant is truth to Trump?
> How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate.  He is a total blathering idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden graduated from Syracuse University College of Law, with a law degree in 1968.
> What degree does Trump have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious?  A Wharton MBA is WAY more impressive than Syracuse law school.  And undergrad, Biden went to nobody Delaware, LOL.
> 
> As Michael Jordon said when he swatted a shot, get that shit out of here ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One prof called him the dumbest pos he ever taught  His daddy got him in and out with a degree   Money talks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Professor?  You mean someone who cant do so he teaches???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teaching dumbass republicans is quite a job. Don't knock them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't do or teach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Taught 2 wonderful children  ,both earning 6 figures,  and I'm doing good too,better than most if I do say so myself
Click to expand...




eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you
> 
> 
> 
> How relevant is truth to Trump?
> How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate.  He is a total blathering idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden graduated from Syracuse University College of Law, with a law degree in 1968.
> What degree does Trump have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious?  A Wharton MBA is WAY more impressive than Syracuse law school.  And undergrad, Biden went to nobody Delaware, LOL.
> 
> As Michael Jordon said when he swatted a shot, get that shit out of here ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One prof called him the dumbest pos he ever taught  His daddy got him in and out with a degree   Money talks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Professor?  You mean someone who cant do so he teaches???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teaching dumbass republicans is quite a job. Don't knock them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't do or teach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How relevant is truth to Trump?
> How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate.  He is a total blathering idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden graduated from Syracuse University College of Law, with a law degree in 1968.
> What degree does Trump have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious?  A Wharton MBA is WAY more impressive than Syracuse law school.  And undergrad, Biden went to nobody Delaware, LOL.
> 
> As Michael Jordon said when he swatted a shot, get that shit out of here ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One prof called him the dumbest pos he ever taught  His daddy got him in and out with a degree   Money talks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Professor?  You mean someone who cant do so he teaches???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teaching dumbass republicans is quite a job. Don't knock them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't do or teach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Taught 2 wonderful children  ,both earning 6 figures,  and I'm doing good too,better than most if I do say so myself
Click to expand...

That's okay, my two kids will cancel out your 2 goofball jr votes and I will yours.


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tramp is street smart, look at how he instills in you trampers undying love and worship.
> 
> 
> 
> Well God gave us our brains to use common sense, and we do.....too bad he skipped your house altogether.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump ever comes to your house,,hide the silverware
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Biden came to my house I would have to hide my kids....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And  if trump came to your house  HIDE YOUR wife   Or else...lol
Click to expand...

more worried about hiding the kids from creepy sleepy joe.


----------



## Seawytch

bigrebnc1775 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid a panic
> Right idea
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that other world leaders managed to not panic their citizens.
> 
> And this is Trump we are talking about. The same guy who couldn't stop talking about an "immigrant invasion" The same Trump whose inaugural address was titled "American Carnage" . The same Trump who is currently falsely claiming that Portland is on fire. Puhleese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> Trump not only has contempt for America’s war dead but he has contempt for the intelligence of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nancy got the same briefing since she's speaker of the house come to Chinatown was her call for action
Click to expand...

Yes and? That has what to do with Trump’s failed leadership?


----------



## jc456

jbrownson0831 said:


> That's okay, my two kids will cancel out your 2 goofball jr votes and I will yours.


but he admitted his were dumbass republicans.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Seawytch said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid a panic
> Right idea
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that other world leaders managed to not panic their citizens.
> 
> And this is Trump we are talking about. The same guy who couldn't stop talking about an "immigrant invasion" The same Trump whose inaugural address was titled "American Carnage" . The same Trump who is currently falsely claiming that Portland is on fire. Puhleese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> Trump not only has contempt for America’s war dead but he has contempt for the intelligence of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nancy got the same briefing since she's speaker of the house come to Chinatown was her call for action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and? That has what to do with Trump’s failed leadership?
Click to expand...

Trump hasn't failed in his leadership so nothing.


----------



## jbrownson0831

jc456 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's okay, my two kids will cancel out your 2 goofball jr votes and I will yours.
> 
> 
> 
> but he admitted his were dumbass republicans.
Click to expand...

Oh didn't see that.


----------



## kaz

jc456 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's okay, my two kids will cancel out your 2 goofball jr votes and I will yours.
> 
> 
> 
> but he admitted his were dumbass republicans.
Click to expand...


That's like Juan Williams.   A brain dead leftist, but his two boys are both Republicans


----------



## jc456

Seawytch said:


> Yes and? That has what to do with Trump’s failed leadership?


your signature,  do you have scientific study that masks save lives?  why do glasses fog when worn with a mask?  can you answer?  so far no one from you demofks dare answer that question.  just curious.


----------



## jc456

jbrownson0831 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's okay, my two kids will cancel out your 2 goofball jr votes and I will yours.
> 
> 
> 
> but he admitted his were dumbass republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh didn't see that.
Click to expand...

he stated he was tired of teaching dumbass republicans, and then said he taught his two.  has to make them dumbass republicans.  read the thread again.


----------



## Penelope

jbrownson0831 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tramp is street smart, look at how he instills in you trampers undying love and worship.
> 
> 
> 
> Well God gave us our brains to use common sense, and we do.....too bad he skipped your house altogether.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops forgot you wackos are atheists.....man made weather and all....
Click to expand...


I'm an atheist now, but I was a Christian for many years.

When Acosta was asking question to the rally last night, a Christians said,
He doesn't worry about not wearing a mask, the good Lord takes care of him. 

Well that was a selfish reason, don't you think??

and tramp questioned them on a Antifa living next to them,
I'd rather that than a right wing white nationalist, who doesn't wear a mask and thinks freedom is the most important thing with a rifle hanging from his arm.

That Christian might try reading this again,

*Luke 10:25-37*
*The Parable of the Good Samaritan*


----------



## eddiew

jc456 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you
> 
> 
> 
> How relevant is truth to Trump?
> How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate.  He is a total blathering idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden graduated from Syracuse University College of Law, with a law degree in 1968.
> What degree does Trump have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious?  A Wharton MBA is WAY more impressive than Syracuse law school.  And undergrad, Biden went to nobody Delaware, LOL.
> 
> As Michael Jordon said when he swatted a shot, get that shit out of here ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One prof called him the dumbest pos he ever taught  His daddy got him in and out with a degree   Money talks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Professor?  You mean someone who cant do so he teaches???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teaching dumbass republicans is quite a job. Don't knock them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't do or teach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How relevant is truth to Trump?
> How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate.  He is a total blathering idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden graduated from Syracuse University College of Law, with a law degree in 1968.
> What degree does Trump have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious?  A Wharton MBA is WAY more impressive than Syracuse law school.  And undergrad, Biden went to nobody Delaware, LOL.
> 
> As Michael Jordon said when he swatted a shot, get that shit out of here ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One prof called him the dumbest pos he ever taught  His daddy got him in and out with a degree   Money talks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Professor?  You mean someone who cant do so he teaches???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teaching dumbass republicans is quite a job. Don't knock them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't do or teach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Taught 2 wonderful children  ,both earning 6 figures,  and I'm doing good too,better than most if I do say so myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so they are dumbass republicans, that says it all.
Click to expand...

The good news is my kids hate republicans worse than I do


----------



## Seawytch

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me the anti-semite treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy crap - you too???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is though. She had admitted that on this site. Also, what would you have done if you’re president and it’s December 1st? Go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i know what i WOULDN'T have done:
> 
> 
> Politics
> March 11, 2020 /  4:29 PM / 6 months ago
> *Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources*
> 
> Aram Roston, Marisa Taylor
> 7 Min Read
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - *The White House has ordered federal health officials to treat top-level coronavirus meetings as classified, an unusual step that has restricted information and hampered the U.S. government’s response to the contagion, according to four Trump administration officials.*
> The officials said that *dozens of classified discussions about such topics as the scope of infections, quarantines and travel restrictions have been held since mid-January i*n a high-security meeting room at the Department of Health & Human Services (HHS), a key player in the fight against the coronavirus.
> *Staffers without security clearances, including government experts, were excluded from the interagency meetings, which included video conference calls, the sources said.
> “We had some very critical people who did not have security clearances who could not go*,” one official said. “These should not be classified meetings. It was unnecessary.”
> Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't deflect. Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thought i did.  btw - the ONE THING I WOULD HAVE DONE WAS LISTEN TO THE SCIENCE AS IT EVOLVES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like don't wear masks and now wear masks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & how long ago was that?  has it changed?  has the science now revealed that wearing a proper mask reduces transmission by up to 75%?
> 
> ya -  i'm not stuck in the very early days, & blowing off the ever increasing knowledge of this thing.  too bad donny can't lift his cheeto dusted knuckles off the ground long enough to care about *you*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do Not trust our media. People in Europe don’t wear them. People in NH do not nor Maine. If masks truly were effective then the Govt would issue official masks that work vs homemade cloth ones. That’s just my opinion on the matter. I do Not need a mask but wear it for optics.
Click to expand...

Yes, people in Europe do wear masks.









						Coronavirus: How the wearing of masks has exposed a divided Europe
					

Policy on mask-wearing across the continent has been as varied as different governments' approaches to social distancing, lockdown and other preventive measures.




					www.euronews.com
				




The mask isn’t to protect you, it is to protect others. Seven months into this and you guys still haven’t figured that out. Unbelievable.


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> The good news is my kids hate republicans worse than I do


they converted huh after you taught them.


----------



## jbrownson0831

jc456 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's okay, my two kids will cancel out your 2 goofball jr votes and I will yours.
> 
> 
> 
> but he admitted his were dumbass republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh didn't see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he stated he was tired of teaching dumbass republicans, and then said he taught his two.  has to make them dumbass republicans.  read the thread again.
Click to expand...

Yep missed it.


----------



## eddiew

jc456 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you
> 
> 
> 
> How relevant is truth to Trump?
> How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate.  He is a total blathering idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden graduated from Syracuse University College of Law, with a law degree in 1968.
> What degree does Trump have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious?  A Wharton MBA is WAY more impressive than Syracuse law school.  And undergrad, Biden went to nobody Delaware, LOL.
> 
> As Michael Jordon said when he swatted a shot, get that shit out of here ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One prof called him the dumbest pos he ever taught  His daddy got him in and out with a degree   Money talks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Professor?  You mean someone who cant do so he teaches???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teaching dumbass republicans is quite a job. Don't knock them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't do or teach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How relevant is truth to Trump?
> How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate.  He is a total blathering idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden graduated from Syracuse University College of Law, with a law degree in 1968.
> What degree does Trump have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious?  A Wharton MBA is WAY more impressive than Syracuse law school.  And undergrad, Biden went to nobody Delaware, LOL.
> 
> As Michael Jordon said when he swatted a shot, get that shit out of here ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One prof called him the dumbest pos he ever taught  His daddy got him in and out with a degree   Money talks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Professor?  You mean someone who cant do so he teaches???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teaching dumbass republicans is quite a job. Don't knock them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't do or teach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Taught 2 wonderful children  ,both earning 6 figures,  and I'm doing good too,better than most if I do say so myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so they are dumbass republicans, that says it all.
Click to expand...

jc stop pulling bs out of your butt  Thank you


----------



## jbrownson0831

Penelope said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tramp is street smart, look at how he instills in you trampers undying love and worship.
> 
> 
> 
> Well God gave us our brains to use common sense, and we do.....too bad he skipped your house altogether.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops forgot you wackos are atheists.....man made weather and all....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an atheist now, but I was a Christian for many years.
> 
> When Acosta was asking question to the rally last night, a Christians said,
> He doesn't worry about not wearing a mask, the good Lord takes care of him.
> 
> Well that was a selfish reason, don't you think??
> 
> and tramp questioned them on a Antifa living next to them,
> I'd rather that than a right wing white nationalist, who doesn't wear a mask and thinks freedom is the most important thing with a rifle hanging from his arm.
> 
> That Christian might try reading this again,
> 
> *Luke 10:25-37*
> *The Parable of the Good Samaritan*
Click to expand...

Of course you are an atheist.....no question about it.


----------



## Penelope

kaz said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tramp is street smart, look at how he instills in you trampers undying love and worship.
> 
> 
> 
> Well God gave us our brains to use common sense, and we do.....too bad he skipped your house altogether.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, tramp sure know how to get you to worship him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Biden is your messiah and there can be only one God
Click to expand...

No Biden is Biden , I had no pick, but I wanted a Democrat and now I will vote for him.


----------



## jc456

Seawytch said:


> The mask isn’t to protect you, it is to protect others. Seven months into this and you guys still haven’t figured that out. Unbelievable.


where's that study?


----------



## jbrownson0831

Seawytch said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me the anti-semite treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy crap - you too???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is though. She had admitted that on this site. Also, what would you have done if you’re president and it’s December 1st? Go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i know what i WOULDN'T have done:
> 
> 
> Politics
> March 11, 2020 /  4:29 PM / 6 months ago
> *Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources*
> 
> Aram Roston, Marisa Taylor
> 7 Min Read
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - *The White House has ordered federal health officials to treat top-level coronavirus meetings as classified, an unusual step that has restricted information and hampered the U.S. government’s response to the contagion, according to four Trump administration officials.*
> The officials said that *dozens of classified discussions about such topics as the scope of infections, quarantines and travel restrictions have been held since mid-January i*n a high-security meeting room at the Department of Health & Human Services (HHS), a key player in the fight against the coronavirus.
> *Staffers without security clearances, including government experts, were excluded from the interagency meetings, which included video conference calls, the sources said.
> “We had some very critical people who did not have security clearances who could not go*,” one official said. “These should not be classified meetings. It was unnecessary.”
> Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't deflect. Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thought i did.  btw - the ONE THING I WOULD HAVE DONE WAS LISTEN TO THE SCIENCE AS IT EVOLVES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like don't wear masks and now wear masks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & how long ago was that?  has it changed?  has the science now revealed that wearing a proper mask reduces transmission by up to 75%?
> 
> ya -  i'm not stuck in the very early days, & blowing off the ever increasing knowledge of this thing.  too bad donny can't lift his cheeto dusted knuckles off the ground long enough to care about *you*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do Not trust our media. People in Europe don’t wear them. People in NH do not nor Maine. If masks truly were effective then the Govt would issue official masks that work vs homemade cloth ones. That’s just my opinion on the matter. I do Not need a mask but wear it for optics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, people in Europe do wear masks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: How the wearing of masks has exposed a divided Europe
> 
> 
> Policy on mask-wearing across the continent has been as varied as different governments' approaches to social distancing, lockdown and other preventive measures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.euronews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mask isn’t to protect you, it is to protect others. Seven months into this and you guys still haven’t figured that out. Unbelievable.
Click to expand...

I dont sneeze or cough in anyone's face...you need a mask to keep you from doing that?


----------



## Seawytch

jc456 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and? That has what to do with Trump’s failed leadership?
> 
> 
> 
> your signature,  do you have scientific study that masks save lives?  why do glasses fog when worn with a mask?  can you answer?  so far no one from you demofks dare answer that question.  just curious.
Click to expand...

Yes.




__





						Masks Save Lives: Duke Study Confirms Which Ones Work Best | Hartford HealthCare | CT
					

Learn more about News Detail at hartfordhealthcare.org




					hartfordhealthcare.org


----------



## kaz

Penelope said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tramp is street smart, look at how he instills in you trampers undying love and worship.
> 
> 
> 
> Well God gave us our brains to use common sense, and we do.....too bad he skipped your house altogether.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, tramp sure know how to get you to worship him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Biden is your messiah and there can be only one God
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Biden is Biden , I had no pick, but I wanted a Democrat and now I will vote for him.
Click to expand...


You said you only vote for people you worship.  So that means you worship Biden since you are going to vote for him.   It's your standard.

LOL, as if Democrats have standards, LOL


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> jc stop pulling bs out of your butt Thank you


stating facts.  quote what wasn't factual.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Seawytch said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me the anti-semite treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy crap - you too???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is though. She had admitted that on this site. Also, what would you have done if you’re president and it’s December 1st? Go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i know what i WOULDN'T have done:
> 
> 
> Politics
> March 11, 2020 /  4:29 PM / 6 months ago
> *Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources*
> 
> Aram Roston, Marisa Taylor
> 7 Min Read
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - *The White House has ordered federal health officials to treat top-level coronavirus meetings as classified, an unusual step that has restricted information and hampered the U.S. government’s response to the contagion, according to four Trump administration officials.*
> The officials said that *dozens of classified discussions about such topics as the scope of infections, quarantines and travel restrictions have been held since mid-January i*n a high-security meeting room at the Department of Health & Human Services (HHS), a key player in the fight against the coronavirus.
> *Staffers without security clearances, including government experts, were excluded from the interagency meetings, which included video conference calls, the sources said.
> “We had some very critical people who did not have security clearances who could not go*,” one official said. “These should not be classified meetings. It was unnecessary.”
> Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't deflect. Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thought i did.  btw - the ONE THING I WOULD HAVE DONE WAS LISTEN TO THE SCIENCE AS IT EVOLVES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like don't wear masks and now wear masks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & how long ago was that?  has it changed?  has the science now revealed that wearing a proper mask reduces transmission by up to 75%?
> 
> ya -  i'm not stuck in the very early days, & blowing off the ever increasing knowledge of this thing.  too bad donny can't lift his cheeto dusted knuckles off the ground long enough to care about *you*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do Not trust our media. People in Europe don’t wear them. People in NH do not nor Maine. If masks truly were effective then the Govt would issue official masks that work vs homemade cloth ones. That’s just my opinion on the matter. I do Not need a mask but wear it for optics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, people in Europe do wear masks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: How the wearing of masks has exposed a divided Europe
> 
> 
> Policy on mask-wearing across the continent has been as varied as different governments' approaches to social distancing, lockdown and other preventive measures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.euronews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mask isn’t to protect you, it is to protect others. Seven months into this and you guys still haven’t figured that out. Unbelievable.
Click to expand...

Protect them from what? I cannot get them sick.





__





						Subscribe to read | Financial Times
					

News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




					www.ft.com
				











						How Spain’s face mask rules are being broken
					

Police officers relate the multitude of excuses employed by people to explain why they are not following the coronavirus safety measure




					english.elpais.com
				











						Face masks:  what are the rules in EU countries?
					

CGTN takes a look at the rules regarding face masks in the UK, Germany, France, Spain, Italy and Greece as Europe slowly emerges from lockdown and tries to resume normal life.




					newseu.cgtn.com
				





Schools also open in Europe. Why not here?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Seawytch said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and? That has what to do with Trump’s failed leadership?
> 
> 
> 
> your signature,  do you have scientific study that masks save lives?  why do glasses fog when worn with a mask?  can you answer?  so far no one from you demofks dare answer that question.  just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masks Save Lives: Duke Study Confirms Which Ones Work Best | Hartford HealthCare | CT
> 
> 
> Learn more about News Detail at hartfordhealthcare.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hartfordhealthcare.org
Click to expand...

Not all masks are created equal. Some are just for show. If you want masks then mandate it and provide ones that work. Don't just ad hoc it. Not required in NH or ME? Why?


----------



## jc456

Seawytch said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and? That has what to do with Trump’s failed leadership?
> 
> 
> 
> your signature,  do you have scientific study that masks save lives?  why do glasses fog when worn with a mask?  can you answer?  so far no one from you demofks dare answer that question.  just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masks Save Lives: Duke Study Confirms Which Ones Work Best | Hartford HealthCare | CT
> 
> 
> Learn more about News Detail at hartfordhealthcare.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hartfordhealthcare.org
Click to expand...

quote the part that says it prevents spread!!!  did you read it?  why do glasses fog when worn with a mask?  you failed to answer?


----------



## kaz

jbrownson0831 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me the anti-semite treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy crap - you too???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is though. She had admitted that on this site. Also, what would you have done if you’re president and it’s December 1st? Go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i know what i WOULDN'T have done:
> 
> 
> Politics
> March 11, 2020 /  4:29 PM / 6 months ago
> *Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources*
> 
> Aram Roston, Marisa Taylor
> 7 Min Read
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - *The White House has ordered federal health officials to treat top-level coronavirus meetings as classified, an unusual step that has restricted information and hampered the U.S. government’s response to the contagion, according to four Trump administration officials.*
> The officials said that *dozens of classified discussions about such topics as the scope of infections, quarantines and travel restrictions have been held since mid-January i*n a high-security meeting room at the Department of Health & Human Services (HHS), a key player in the fight against the coronavirus.
> *Staffers without security clearances, including government experts, were excluded from the interagency meetings, which included video conference calls, the sources said.
> “We had some very critical people who did not have security clearances who could not go*,” one official said. “These should not be classified meetings. It was unnecessary.”
> Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't deflect. Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thought i did.  btw - the ONE THING I WOULD HAVE DONE WAS LISTEN TO THE SCIENCE AS IT EVOLVES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like don't wear masks and now wear masks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & how long ago was that?  has it changed?  has the science now revealed that wearing a proper mask reduces transmission by up to 75%?
> 
> ya -  i'm not stuck in the very early days, & blowing off the ever increasing knowledge of this thing.  too bad donny can't lift his cheeto dusted knuckles off the ground long enough to care about *you*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do Not trust our media. People in Europe don’t wear them. People in NH do not nor Maine. If masks truly were effective then the Govt would issue official masks that work vs homemade cloth ones. That’s just my opinion on the matter. I do Not need a mask but wear it for optics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, people in Europe do wear masks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: How the wearing of masks has exposed a divided Europe
> 
> 
> Policy on mask-wearing across the continent has been as varied as different governments' approaches to social distancing, lockdown and other preventive measures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.euronews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mask isn’t to protect you, it is to protect others. Seven months into this and you guys still haven’t figured that out. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont sneeze or cough in anyone's face...you need a mask to keep you from doing that?
Click to expand...


It still makes no sense.  The Biden virus is a virus.  We don't wear masks for the flu virus.  The key is to not touch your face.   Why the different rules?

Unfortunately they all lied to us that we should not wear masks, then they lied to us we should and blew all their credibility.  Now I don't believe anything they say just because they said it


----------



## jc456

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Protect them from what? I cannot get them sick.


nor can I.  I don't have it.


----------



## jbrownson0831

kaz said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me the anti-semite treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy crap - you too???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is though. She had admitted that on this site. Also, what would you have done if you’re president and it’s December 1st? Go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i know what i WOULDN'T have done:
> 
> 
> Politics
> March 11, 2020 /  4:29 PM / 6 months ago
> *Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources*
> 
> Aram Roston, Marisa Taylor
> 7 Min Read
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - *The White House has ordered federal health officials to treat top-level coronavirus meetings as classified, an unusual step that has restricted information and hampered the U.S. government’s response to the contagion, according to four Trump administration officials.*
> The officials said that *dozens of classified discussions about such topics as the scope of infections, quarantines and travel restrictions have been held since mid-January i*n a high-security meeting room at the Department of Health & Human Services (HHS), a key player in the fight against the coronavirus.
> *Staffers without security clearances, including government experts, were excluded from the interagency meetings, which included video conference calls, the sources said.
> “We had some very critical people who did not have security clearances who could not go*,” one official said. “These should not be classified meetings. It was unnecessary.”
> Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't deflect. Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thought i did.  btw - the ONE THING I WOULD HAVE DONE WAS LISTEN TO THE SCIENCE AS IT EVOLVES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like don't wear masks and now wear masks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & how long ago was that?  has it changed?  has the science now revealed that wearing a proper mask reduces transmission by up to 75%?
> 
> ya -  i'm not stuck in the very early days, & blowing off the ever increasing knowledge of this thing.  too bad donny can't lift his cheeto dusted knuckles off the ground long enough to care about *you*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do Not trust our media. People in Europe don’t wear them. People in NH do not nor Maine. If masks truly were effective then the Govt would issue official masks that work vs homemade cloth ones. That’s just my opinion on the matter. I do Not need a mask but wear it for optics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, people in Europe do wear masks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: How the wearing of masks has exposed a divided Europe
> 
> 
> Policy on mask-wearing across the continent has been as varied as different governments' approaches to social distancing, lockdown and other preventive measures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.euronews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mask isn’t to protect you, it is to protect others. Seven months into this and you guys still haven’t figured that out. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont sneeze or cough in anyone's face...you need a mask to keep you from doing that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It still makes no sense.  The Biden virus is a virus.  We don't wear masks for the flu virus.  The key is to not touch your face.   Why the different rules?
> 
> Unfortunately they all lied to us that we should not wear masks, then they lied to us we should and blew all their credibility.  Now I don't believe anything they say just because they said it
Click to expand...

I think you should wear one of you want and dont if you dont.  I only push back when some idiot tells me I have to.


----------



## jc456

jbrownson0831 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me the anti-semite treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy crap - you too???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is though. She had admitted that on this site. Also, what would you have done if you’re president and it’s December 1st? Go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i know what i WOULDN'T have done:
> 
> 
> Politics
> March 11, 2020 /  4:29 PM / 6 months ago
> *Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources*
> 
> Aram Roston, Marisa Taylor
> 7 Min Read
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - *The White House has ordered federal health officials to treat top-level coronavirus meetings as classified, an unusual step that has restricted information and hampered the U.S. government’s response to the contagion, according to four Trump administration officials.*
> The officials said that *dozens of classified discussions about such topics as the scope of infections, quarantines and travel restrictions have been held since mid-January i*n a high-security meeting room at the Department of Health & Human Services (HHS), a key player in the fight against the coronavirus.
> *Staffers without security clearances, including government experts, were excluded from the interagency meetings, which included video conference calls, the sources said.
> “We had some very critical people who did not have security clearances who could not go*,” one official said. “These should not be classified meetings. It was unnecessary.”
> Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't deflect. Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thought i did.  btw - the ONE THING I WOULD HAVE DONE WAS LISTEN TO THE SCIENCE AS IT EVOLVES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like don't wear masks and now wear masks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & how long ago was that?  has it changed?  has the science now revealed that wearing a proper mask reduces transmission by up to 75%?
> 
> ya -  i'm not stuck in the very early days, & blowing off the ever increasing knowledge of this thing.  too bad donny can't lift his cheeto dusted knuckles off the ground long enough to care about *you*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do Not trust our media. People in Europe don’t wear them. People in NH do not nor Maine. If masks truly were effective then the Govt would issue official masks that work vs homemade cloth ones. That’s just my opinion on the matter. I do Not need a mask but wear it for optics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, people in Europe do wear masks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: How the wearing of masks has exposed a divided Europe
> 
> 
> Policy on mask-wearing across the continent has been as varied as different governments' approaches to social distancing, lockdown and other preventive measures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.euronews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mask isn’t to protect you, it is to protect others. Seven months into this and you guys still haven’t figured that out. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont sneeze or cough in anyone's face...you need a mask to keep you from doing that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It still makes no sense.  The Biden virus is a virus.  We don't wear masks for the flu virus.  The key is to not touch your face.   Why the different rules?
> 
> Unfortunately they all lied to us that we should not wear masks, then they lied to us we should and blew all their credibility.  Now I don't believe anything they say just because they said it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should wear one of you want and dont if you dont.  I only push back when some idiot tells me I have to.
Click to expand...

I keep asking why glasses fog when worn with a mask.  and of course, I still get crickets. trying to get people educated how the mask isn't effective at all.


----------



## Penelope

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me the anti-semite treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy crap - you too???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is though. She had admitted that on this site. Also, what would you have done if you’re president and it’s December 1st? Go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i know what i WOULDN'T have done:
> 
> 
> Politics
> March 11, 2020 /  4:29 PM / 6 months ago
> *Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources*
> 
> Aram Roston, Marisa Taylor
> 7 Min Read
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - *The White House has ordered federal health officials to treat top-level coronavirus meetings as classified, an unusual step that has restricted information and hampered the U.S. government’s response to the contagion, according to four Trump administration officials.*
> The officials said that *dozens of classified discussions about such topics as the scope of infections, quarantines and travel restrictions have been held since mid-January i*n a high-security meeting room at the Department of Health & Human Services (HHS), a key player in the fight against the coronavirus.
> *Staffers without security clearances, including government experts, were excluded from the interagency meetings, which included video conference calls, the sources said.
> “We had some very critical people who did not have security clearances who could not go*,” one official said. “These should not be classified meetings. It was unnecessary.”
> Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't deflect. Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thought i did.  btw - the ONE THING I WOULD HAVE DONE WAS LISTEN TO THE SCIENCE AS IT EVOLVES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like don't wear masks and now wear masks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & how long ago was that?  has it changed?  has the science now revealed that wearing a proper mask reduces transmission by up to 75%?
> 
> ya -  i'm not stuck in the very early days, & blowing off the ever increasing knowledge of this thing.  too bad donny can't lift his cheeto dusted knuckles off the ground long enough to care about *you*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do Not trust our media. People in Europe don’t wear them. People in NH do not nor Maine. If masks truly were effective then the Govt would issue official masks that work vs homemade cloth ones. That’s just my opinion on the matter. I do Not need a mask but wear it for optics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, people in Europe do wear masks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: How the wearing of masks has exposed a divided Europe
> 
> 
> Policy on mask-wearing across the continent has been as varied as different governments' approaches to social distancing, lockdown and other preventive measures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.euronews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mask isn’t to protect you, it is to protect others. Seven months into this and you guys still haven’t figured that out. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Protect them from what? I cannot get them sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subscribe to read | Financial Times
> 
> 
> News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ft.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Spain’s face mask rules are being broken
> 
> 
> Police officers relate the multitude of excuses employed by people to explain why they are not following the coronavirus safety measure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.elpais.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face masks:  what are the rules in EU countries?
> 
> 
> CGTN takes a look at the rules regarding face masks in the UK, Germany, France, Spain, Italy and Greece as Europe slowly emerges from lockdown and tries to resume normal life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newseu.cgtn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schools also open in Europe. Why not here?
Click to expand...


You got covid, didn't you?


----------



## jbrownson0831

jc456 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me the anti-semite treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy crap - you too???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is though. She had admitted that on this site. Also, what would you have done if you’re president and it’s December 1st? Go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i know what i WOULDN'T have done:
> 
> 
> Politics
> March 11, 2020 /  4:29 PM / 6 months ago
> *Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources*
> 
> Aram Roston, Marisa Taylor
> 7 Min Read
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - *The White House has ordered federal health officials to treat top-level coronavirus meetings as classified, an unusual step that has restricted information and hampered the U.S. government’s response to the contagion, according to four Trump administration officials.*
> The officials said that *dozens of classified discussions about such topics as the scope of infections, quarantines and travel restrictions have been held since mid-January i*n a high-security meeting room at the Department of Health & Human Services (HHS), a key player in the fight against the coronavirus.
> *Staffers without security clearances, including government experts, were excluded from the interagency meetings, which included video conference calls, the sources said.
> “We had some very critical people who did not have security clearances who could not go*,” one official said. “These should not be classified meetings. It was unnecessary.”
> Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't deflect. Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thought i did.  btw - the ONE THING I WOULD HAVE DONE WAS LISTEN TO THE SCIENCE AS IT EVOLVES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like don't wear masks and now wear masks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & how long ago was that?  has it changed?  has the science now revealed that wearing a proper mask reduces transmission by up to 75%?
> 
> ya -  i'm not stuck in the very early days, & blowing off the ever increasing knowledge of this thing.  too bad donny can't lift his cheeto dusted knuckles off the ground long enough to care about *you*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do Not trust our media. People in Europe don’t wear them. People in NH do not nor Maine. If masks truly were effective then the Govt would issue official masks that work vs homemade cloth ones. That’s just my opinion on the matter. I do Not need a mask but wear it for optics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, people in Europe do wear masks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: How the wearing of masks has exposed a divided Europe
> 
> 
> Policy on mask-wearing across the continent has been as varied as different governments' approaches to social distancing, lockdown and other preventive measures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.euronews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mask isn’t to protect you, it is to protect others. Seven months into this and you guys still haven’t figured that out. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont sneeze or cough in anyone's face...you need a mask to keep you from doing that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It still makes no sense.  The Biden virus is a virus.  We don't wear masks for the flu virus.  The key is to not touch your face.   Why the different rules?
> 
> Unfortunately they all lied to us that we should not wear masks, then they lied to us we should and blew all their credibility.  Now I don't believe anything they say just because they said it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should wear one of you want and dont if you dont.  I only push back when some idiot tells me I have to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I keep asking why glasses fog when worn with a mask.  and of course, I still get crickets. trying to get people educated how the mask isn't effective at all.
Click to expand...

I went to give blood and they keep the temp about 68 inside, from like 90 outside.....put on my mask, stepped inside, glasses fogged up immediately and I smacked right into the check in table and knocked it over.


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tramp is street smart, look at how he instills in you trampers undying love and worship.
> 
> 
> 
> Well God gave us our brains to use common sense, and we do.....too bad he skipped your house altogether.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump ever comes to your house,,hide the silverware
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

Because he's a crook..  And crooks do what crooks do  Steal


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tramp is street smart, look at how he instills in you trampers undying love and worship.
> 
> 
> 
> Well God gave us our brains to use common sense, and we do.....too bad he skipped your house altogether.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump ever comes to your house,,hide the silverware
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because he's a crook..  And crooks do what crooks do  Steal
Click to expand...

Pot......Kettle......awwwwk!


----------



## kaz

jbrownson0831 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me the anti-semite treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy crap - you too???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is though. She had admitted that on this site. Also, what would you have done if you’re president and it’s December 1st? Go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i know what i WOULDN'T have done:
> 
> 
> Politics
> March 11, 2020 /  4:29 PM / 6 months ago
> *Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources*
> 
> Aram Roston, Marisa Taylor
> 7 Min Read
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - *The White House has ordered federal health officials to treat top-level coronavirus meetings as classified, an unusual step that has restricted information and hampered the U.S. government’s response to the contagion, according to four Trump administration officials.*
> The officials said that *dozens of classified discussions about such topics as the scope of infections, quarantines and travel restrictions have been held since mid-January i*n a high-security meeting room at the Department of Health & Human Services (HHS), a key player in the fight against the coronavirus.
> *Staffers without security clearances, including government experts, were excluded from the interagency meetings, which included video conference calls, the sources said.
> “We had some very critical people who did not have security clearances who could not go*,” one official said. “These should not be classified meetings. It was unnecessary.”
> Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't deflect. Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thought i did.  btw - the ONE THING I WOULD HAVE DONE WAS LISTEN TO THE SCIENCE AS IT EVOLVES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like don't wear masks and now wear masks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & how long ago was that?  has it changed?  has the science now revealed that wearing a proper mask reduces transmission by up to 75%?
> 
> ya -  i'm not stuck in the very early days, & blowing off the ever increasing knowledge of this thing.  too bad donny can't lift his cheeto dusted knuckles off the ground long enough to care about *you*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do Not trust our media. People in Europe don’t wear them. People in NH do not nor Maine. If masks truly were effective then the Govt would issue official masks that work vs homemade cloth ones. That’s just my opinion on the matter. I do Not need a mask but wear it for optics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, people in Europe do wear masks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: How the wearing of masks has exposed a divided Europe
> 
> 
> Policy on mask-wearing across the continent has been as varied as different governments' approaches to social distancing, lockdown and other preventive measures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.euronews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mask isn’t to protect you, it is to protect others. Seven months into this and you guys still haven’t figured that out. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont sneeze or cough in anyone's face...you need a mask to keep you from doing that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It still makes no sense.  The Biden virus is a virus.  We don't wear masks for the flu virus.  The key is to not touch your face.   Why the different rules?
> 
> Unfortunately they all lied to us that we should not wear masks, then they lied to us we should and blew all their credibility.  Now I don't believe anything they say just because they said it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should wear one of you want and dont if you dont.  I only push back when some idiot tells me I have to.
Click to expand...


Where I live in Florida now it's mandatory.   You have to wear a mask to go out


----------



## jc456

jbrownson0831 said:


> I went to give blood and they keep the temp about 68 inside, from like 90 outside.....put on my mask, stepped inside, glasses fogged up immediately and I smacked right into the check in table and knocked it over.


I wear my sunglasses outside, before I enter a store, I put on the mask and then I can't see shit because the glasses fog up immediately.  I have sensitive eyes, so I have to take off the sun glasses and squint bigly.  yeah, these fks haven't a gd damn clue.  they will hop in boxcars.


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tramp is street smart, look at how he instills in you trampers undying love and worship.
> 
> 
> 
> Well God gave us our brains to use common sense, and we do.....too bad he skipped your house altogether.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump ever comes to your house,,hide the silverware
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because he's a crook..  And crooks do what crooks do  Steal
Click to expand...


There is no evidence Trump's a crook.   Just making your shit up again


----------



## jbrownson0831

kaz said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me the anti-semite treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy crap - you too???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is though. She had admitted that on this site. Also, what would you have done if you’re president and it’s December 1st? Go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i know what i WOULDN'T have done:
> 
> 
> Politics
> March 11, 2020 /  4:29 PM / 6 months ago
> *Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources*
> 
> Aram Roston, Marisa Taylor
> 7 Min Read
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - *The White House has ordered federal health officials to treat top-level coronavirus meetings as classified, an unusual step that has restricted information and hampered the U.S. government’s response to the contagion, according to four Trump administration officials.*
> The officials said that *dozens of classified discussions about such topics as the scope of infections, quarantines and travel restrictions have been held since mid-January i*n a high-security meeting room at the Department of Health & Human Services (HHS), a key player in the fight against the coronavirus.
> *Staffers without security clearances, including government experts, were excluded from the interagency meetings, which included video conference calls, the sources said.
> “We had some very critical people who did not have security clearances who could not go*,” one official said. “These should not be classified meetings. It was unnecessary.”
> Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't deflect. Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thought i did.  btw - the ONE THING I WOULD HAVE DONE WAS LISTEN TO THE SCIENCE AS IT EVOLVES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like don't wear masks and now wear masks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & how long ago was that?  has it changed?  has the science now revealed that wearing a proper mask reduces transmission by up to 75%?
> 
> ya -  i'm not stuck in the very early days, & blowing off the ever increasing knowledge of this thing.  too bad donny can't lift his cheeto dusted knuckles off the ground long enough to care about *you*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do Not trust our media. People in Europe don’t wear them. People in NH do not nor Maine. If masks truly were effective then the Govt would issue official masks that work vs homemade cloth ones. That’s just my opinion on the matter. I do Not need a mask but wear it for optics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, people in Europe do wear masks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: How the wearing of masks has exposed a divided Europe
> 
> 
> Policy on mask-wearing across the continent has been as varied as different governments' approaches to social distancing, lockdown and other preventive measures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.euronews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mask isn’t to protect you, it is to protect others. Seven months into this and you guys still haven’t figured that out. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont sneeze or cough in anyone's face...you need a mask to keep you from doing that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It still makes no sense.  The Biden virus is a virus.  We don't wear masks for the flu virus.  The key is to not touch your face.   Why the different rules?
> 
> Unfortunately they all lied to us that we should not wear masks, then they lied to us we should and blew all their credibility.  Now I don't believe anything they say just because they said it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should wear one of you want and dont if you dont.  I only push back when some idiot tells me I have to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where I live in Florida now it's mandatory.   You have to wear a mask to go out
Click to expand...

Still haven't figured out how people are able to jog or run with a mask on....outside in the open.


----------



## jc456

kaz said:


> Where I live in Florida now it's mandatory. You have to wear a mask to go out


or what?


----------



## jc456

jbrownson0831 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me the anti-semite treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy crap - you too???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is though. She had admitted that on this site. Also, what would you have done if you’re president and it’s December 1st? Go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i know what i WOULDN'T have done:
> 
> 
> Politics
> March 11, 2020 /  4:29 PM / 6 months ago
> *Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources*
> 
> Aram Roston, Marisa Taylor
> 7 Min Read
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - *The White House has ordered federal health officials to treat top-level coronavirus meetings as classified, an unusual step that has restricted information and hampered the U.S. government’s response to the contagion, according to four Trump administration officials.*
> The officials said that *dozens of classified discussions about such topics as the scope of infections, quarantines and travel restrictions have been held since mid-January i*n a high-security meeting room at the Department of Health & Human Services (HHS), a key player in the fight against the coronavirus.
> *Staffers without security clearances, including government experts, were excluded from the interagency meetings, which included video conference calls, the sources said.
> “We had some very critical people who did not have security clearances who could not go*,” one official said. “These should not be classified meetings. It was unnecessary.”
> Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't deflect. Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thought i did.  btw - the ONE THING I WOULD HAVE DONE WAS LISTEN TO THE SCIENCE AS IT EVOLVES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like don't wear masks and now wear masks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & how long ago was that?  has it changed?  has the science now revealed that wearing a proper mask reduces transmission by up to 75%?
> 
> ya -  i'm not stuck in the very early days, & blowing off the ever increasing knowledge of this thing.  too bad donny can't lift his cheeto dusted knuckles off the ground long enough to care about *you*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do Not trust our media. People in Europe don’t wear them. People in NH do not nor Maine. If masks truly were effective then the Govt would issue official masks that work vs homemade cloth ones. That’s just my opinion on the matter. I do Not need a mask but wear it for optics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, people in Europe do wear masks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: How the wearing of masks has exposed a divided Europe
> 
> 
> Policy on mask-wearing across the continent has been as varied as different governments' approaches to social distancing, lockdown and other preventive measures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.euronews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mask isn’t to protect you, it is to protect others. Seven months into this and you guys still haven’t figured that out. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont sneeze or cough in anyone's face...you need a mask to keep you from doing that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It still makes no sense.  The Biden virus is a virus.  We don't wear masks for the flu virus.  The key is to not touch your face.   Why the different rules?
> 
> Unfortunately they all lied to us that we should not wear masks, then they lied to us we should and blew all their credibility.  Now I don't believe anything they say just because they said it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should wear one of you want and dont if you dont.  I only push back when some idiot tells me I have to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where I live in Florida now it's mandatory.   You have to wear a mask to go out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still haven't figured out how people are able to jog or run with a mask on....outside in the open.
Click to expand...

shit dude, I can't breath with one on walking.  I am seeing more and more pulling masks down to breath all the time now.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me the anti-semite treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy crap - you too???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is though. She had admitted that on this site. Also, what would you have done if you’re president and it’s December 1st? Go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i know what i WOULDN'T have done:
> 
> 
> Politics
> March 11, 2020 /  4:29 PM / 6 months ago
> *Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources*
> 
> Aram Roston, Marisa Taylor
> 7 Min Read
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - *The White House has ordered federal health officials to treat top-level coronavirus meetings as classified, an unusual step that has restricted information and hampered the U.S. government’s response to the contagion, according to four Trump administration officials.*
> The officials said that *dozens of classified discussions about such topics as the scope of infections, quarantines and travel restrictions have been held since mid-January i*n a high-security meeting room at the Department of Health & Human Services (HHS), a key player in the fight against the coronavirus.
> *Staffers without security clearances, including government experts, were excluded from the interagency meetings, which included video conference calls, the sources said.
> “We had some very critical people who did not have security clearances who could not go*,” one official said. “These should not be classified meetings. It was unnecessary.”
> Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't deflect. Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thought i did.  btw - the ONE THING I WOULD HAVE DONE WAS LISTEN TO THE SCIENCE AS IT EVOLVES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like don't wear masks and now wear masks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & how long ago was that?  has it changed?  has the science now revealed that wearing a proper mask reduces transmission by up to 75%?
> 
> ya -  i'm not stuck in the very early days, & blowing off the ever increasing knowledge of this thing.  too bad donny can't lift his cheeto dusted knuckles off the ground long enough to care about *you*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do Not trust our media. People in Europe don’t wear them. People in NH do not nor Maine. If masks truly were effective then the Govt would issue official masks that work vs homemade cloth ones. That’s just my opinion on the matter. I do Not need a mask but wear it for optics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, people in Europe do wear masks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: How the wearing of masks has exposed a divided Europe
> 
> 
> Policy on mask-wearing across the continent has been as varied as different governments' approaches to social distancing, lockdown and other preventive measures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.euronews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mask isn’t to protect you, it is to protect others. Seven months into this and you guys still haven’t figured that out. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Protect them from what? I cannot get them sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subscribe to read | Financial Times
> 
> 
> News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ft.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Spain’s face mask rules are being broken
> 
> 
> Police officers relate the multitude of excuses employed by people to explain why they are not following the coronavirus safety measure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.elpais.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face masks:  what are the rules in EU countries?
> 
> 
> CGTN takes a look at the rules regarding face masks in the UK, Germany, France, Spain, Italy and Greece as Europe slowly emerges from lockdown and tries to resume normal life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newseu.cgtn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schools also open in Europe. Why not here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got covid, didn't you?
Click to expand...

Had it. Have antibodies now. And?


----------



## jbrownson0831

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me the anti-semite treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy crap - you too???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is though. She had admitted that on this site. Also, what would you have done if you’re president and it’s December 1st? Go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i know what i WOULDN'T have done:
> 
> 
> Politics
> March 11, 2020 /  4:29 PM / 6 months ago
> *Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources*
> 
> Aram Roston, Marisa Taylor
> 7 Min Read
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - *The White House has ordered federal health officials to treat top-level coronavirus meetings as classified, an unusual step that has restricted information and hampered the U.S. government’s response to the contagion, according to four Trump administration officials.*
> The officials said that *dozens of classified discussions about such topics as the scope of infections, quarantines and travel restrictions have been held since mid-January i*n a high-security meeting room at the Department of Health & Human Services (HHS), a key player in the fight against the coronavirus.
> *Staffers without security clearances, including government experts, were excluded from the interagency meetings, which included video conference calls, the sources said.
> “We had some very critical people who did not have security clearances who could not go*,” one official said. “These should not be classified meetings. It was unnecessary.”
> Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't deflect. Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thought i did.  btw - the ONE THING I WOULD HAVE DONE WAS LISTEN TO THE SCIENCE AS IT EVOLVES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like don't wear masks and now wear masks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & how long ago was that?  has it changed?  has the science now revealed that wearing a proper mask reduces transmission by up to 75%?
> 
> ya -  i'm not stuck in the very early days, & blowing off the ever increasing knowledge of this thing.  too bad donny can't lift his cheeto dusted knuckles off the ground long enough to care about *you*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do Not trust our media. People in Europe don’t wear them. People in NH do not nor Maine. If masks truly were effective then the Govt would issue official masks that work vs homemade cloth ones. That’s just my opinion on the matter. I do Not need a mask but wear it for optics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, people in Europe do wear masks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: How the wearing of masks has exposed a divided Europe
> 
> 
> Policy on mask-wearing across the continent has been as varied as different governments' approaches to social distancing, lockdown and other preventive measures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.euronews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mask isn’t to protect you, it is to protect others. Seven months into this and you guys still haven’t figured that out. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Protect them from what? I cannot get them sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subscribe to read | Financial Times
> 
> 
> News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ft.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Spain’s face mask rules are being broken
> 
> 
> Police officers relate the multitude of excuses employed by people to explain why they are not following the coronavirus safety measure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.elpais.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face masks:  what are the rules in EU countries?
> 
> 
> CGTN takes a look at the rules regarding face masks in the UK, Germany, France, Spain, Italy and Greece as Europe slowly emerges from lockdown and tries to resume normal life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newseu.cgtn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schools also open in Europe. Why not here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got covid, didn't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had it. Have antibodies now. And?
Click to expand...

She wants you to wear a mask to protect others from your antibodies.....


----------



## kaz

jc456 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where I live in Florida now it's mandatory. You have to wear a mask to go out
> 
> 
> 
> or what?
Click to expand...


Depends where you go exactly, but it's widely enforced by businesses overall.   It's a State mandate for businesses.   I've even had restaurants make us wear a mask when we weren't sitting at the table.   Masks used to be optional and the only people I saw wearing them were older people and Asians.   Now everyone does wear one so we don't have problems.  Maybe I could get away with not wearing one, but I don't want the constant hassles.

Though I don't wear the mask over my nose because I have sinus issues and I've had no problem with that


----------



## bravoactual

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
Click to expand...



45 LIED!!!!

The Lying 5-Deferment Draft Draft Dodging Coward said that COVID was nothing worse than the flu.  He knew back in Fedurary how dangerous it was


----------



## kaz

jc456 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me the anti-semite treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy crap - you too???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is though. She had admitted that on this site. Also, what would you have done if you’re president and it’s December 1st? Go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i know what i WOULDN'T have done:
> 
> 
> Politics
> March 11, 2020 /  4:29 PM / 6 months ago
> *Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources*
> 
> Aram Roston, Marisa Taylor
> 7 Min Read
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - *The White House has ordered federal health officials to treat top-level coronavirus meetings as classified, an unusual step that has restricted information and hampered the U.S. government’s response to the contagion, according to four Trump administration officials.*
> The officials said that *dozens of classified discussions about such topics as the scope of infections, quarantines and travel restrictions have been held since mid-January i*n a high-security meeting room at the Department of Health & Human Services (HHS), a key player in the fight against the coronavirus.
> *Staffers without security clearances, including government experts, were excluded from the interagency meetings, which included video conference calls, the sources said.
> “We had some very critical people who did not have security clearances who could not go*,” one official said. “These should not be classified meetings. It was unnecessary.”
> Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't deflect. Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thought i did.  btw - the ONE THING I WOULD HAVE DONE WAS LISTEN TO THE SCIENCE AS IT EVOLVES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like don't wear masks and now wear masks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & how long ago was that?  has it changed?  has the science now revealed that wearing a proper mask reduces transmission by up to 75%?
> 
> ya -  i'm not stuck in the very early days, & blowing off the ever increasing knowledge of this thing.  too bad donny can't lift his cheeto dusted knuckles off the ground long enough to care about *you*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do Not trust our media. People in Europe don’t wear them. People in NH do not nor Maine. If masks truly were effective then the Govt would issue official masks that work vs homemade cloth ones. That’s just my opinion on the matter. I do Not need a mask but wear it for optics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, people in Europe do wear masks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: How the wearing of masks has exposed a divided Europe
> 
> 
> Policy on mask-wearing across the continent has been as varied as different governments' approaches to social distancing, lockdown and other preventive measures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.euronews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mask isn’t to protect you, it is to protect others. Seven months into this and you guys still haven’t figured that out. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont sneeze or cough in anyone's face...you need a mask to keep you from doing that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It still makes no sense.  The Biden virus is a virus.  We don't wear masks for the flu virus.  The key is to not touch your face.   Why the different rules?
> 
> Unfortunately they all lied to us that we should not wear masks, then they lied to us we should and blew all their credibility.  Now I don't believe anything they say just because they said it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should wear one of you want and dont if you dont.  I only push back when some idiot tells me I have to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where I live in Florida now it's mandatory.   You have to wear a mask to go out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still haven't figured out how people are able to jog or run with a mask on....outside in the open.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit dude, I can't breath with one on walking.  I am seeing more and more pulling masks down to breath all the time now.
Click to expand...


We don't have to wear masks outside in Florida and I don't.  Only when I go inside businesses


----------



## jbrownson0831

kaz said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where I live in Florida now it's mandatory. You have to wear a mask to go out
> 
> 
> 
> or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends where you go exactly, but it's widely enforced by businesses overall.   It's a State mandate for businesses.   I've even had restaurants make us wear a mask when we weren't sitting at the table.   Masks used to be optional and the only people I saw wearing them were older people and Asians.   Now everyone does wear one so we don't have problems.  Maybe I could get away with not wearing one, but I don't want the constant hassles.
> 
> Though I don't wear the mask over my nose because I have sinus issues and I've had no problem with that
Click to expand...

Yeah here you wear a mask whenever you arent at a table....going to the john, walking up to bar to grab a beer, etc.


----------



## jbrownson0831

bravoactual said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> The Lying 5-Deferment Draft Draft Dodging Coward said that COVID was nothing worse than the flu.  He knew back in Fedurary how dangerous it was
Click to expand...

Oh geez where's the Midol for these constant whiny ranters?  Or maybe an animal tranquilizer dart....


----------



## kaz

bravoactual said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> The Lying 5-Deferment Draft Draft Dodging Coward said that COVID was nothing worse than the flu.  He knew back in Fedurary how dangerous it was
Click to expand...


And Bill Clinton got Vietnam deferments, just more of your hypocrisy.  Democrats aren't able to criticize Trump for anything that isn't flagrantly hypocritical.  If you didn't have double standards, you'd have none at all.  Pathetic.

And there is nothing that Trump lied about.   It's more of your derangement where you're exaggerating the shit out of what he said.

And again that's hypocritical too.  There is nothing more honest about you hyping the Biden virus than Trump downplaying it


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tramp is street smart, look at how he instills in you trampers undying love and worship.
> 
> 
> 
> Well God gave us our brains to use common sense, and we do.....too bad he skipped your house altogether.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump ever comes to your house,,hide the silverware
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because he's a crook..  And crooks do what crooks do  Steal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence Trump's a crook.   Just making your shit up again
Click to expand...

You have teams of lawyers behind you   you can be a crook too


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to give your talking point machine a good knock.   The needle is stuck on 2018.    Turns out the Democrats lied about Russia and Trump.   Try to keep up, thanks
Click to expand...

Did the Republicans lie too about Russia helping trump?


----------



## bravoactual

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
Click to expand...


45 LIED!!!!

The Lying 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Coward called COVID "*A Hoax*", he knew how dangerous it was as early as December of last year.

45 LIED!!!!

The Pussy Grabbing Russian Loving Orange Shit Stain claimed children "*Were Almost Immune*".  He knew they were NOT and he is demanding schools reopen.

45 LIED!!!!

"*Anyone Who Wants A Test Can Get One*."

45 FUCKING LIED!!!!!!!!!!!

As of today.  Friday September 11, 2020 One Hundred NInety-Six Thousand Four Hundred Four (196,404) Americans have died because the deliberate indifference, the incompetence, the callous disregard for human life of one sick pathetic individual.









						United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




					www.worldometers.info
				



.


----------



## my2¢

Penelope said:


> In all, between April 2009 when 2009 H1N1 flu first emerged and April 2010, CDC held 60 related media events – 39 press briefings and 22 telebriefings – for a total of more than 35,000 participants.



Great post Penelope.  The contrast between the two presidents in handling their situations is readily apparent.  Also in discussing the differences it is worthwhile to note that this struck the "amateur" president only 3 months into his administration, 3 years for the other.  It is obvious which one hit the ground running while the other one stumbled.

April 26, 2009:


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to give your talking point machine a good knock.   The needle is stuck on 2018.    Turns out the Democrats lied about Russia and Trump.   Try to keep up, thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Republicans lie too about Russia helping trump?
Click to expand...

Wow you are almost as mystified and in love with the Russians as you are with the President.


----------



## eddiew

Truth hurts republicans
About 8,010,000 results (0.49 seconds) 







*Search Results*
*Web results*

*Even Republicans on the Intelligence Committee admit that ...*
www.washingtonpost.com › opinions › 2020/04/21 › e...

Apr 21, 2020 - Even _Republicans_ on the Intelligence Committee _admit_ that Putin _helped Trump_ get elected. _Russian_ President Vladimir Putin with President ...


----------



## jbrownson0831

my2¢ said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all, between April 2009 when 2009 H1N1 flu first emerged and April 2010, CDC held 60 related media events – 39 press briefings and 22 telebriefings – for a total of more than 35,000 participants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great post Penelope.  The contrast between the two presidents in handling their situations is readily apparent.  Also in discussing the differences it is worthwhile to note that this struck the "amateur" president only 3 months into his administration, 3 years for the other.  It is obvious which one hit the ground running while the other one stumbled.
> 
> April 26, 2009:
Click to expand...

As it is obvious which one was a racist America hater and which one wasn't.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> Truth hurts republicans
> About 8,010,000 results (0.49 seconds)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Search Results*
> *Web results*
> *Even Republicans on the Intelligence Committee admit that ...*
> www.washingtonpost.com › opinions › 2020/04/21 › e...
> 
> Apr 21, 2020 - Even _Republicans_ on the Intelligence Committee _admit_ that Putin _helped Trump_ get elected. _Russian_ President Vladimir Putin with President ...


Awwwwwk!  Cracker!!!


----------



## eddiew

Yeah brownie  Great answer  I show you proof that your pos wouldn't be president without Putins help and you squawk like a bird


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> Yeah brownie  Great answer  I show you proof that your pos wouldn't be president without Putins help and you squawk like a bird


Libber Polly want a cracker, awwwk!  Parrot all the propaganda points fed to me by my fake media, awwwwk!


----------



## j-mac

Penelope said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
Click to expand...


How short your memory is...

Before that address little was known about COVID-19...

Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.

Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.

Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!

Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.

Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...

So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

jbrownson0831 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me the anti-semite treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy crap - you too???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is though. She had admitted that on this site. Also, what would you have done if you’re president and it’s December 1st? Go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i know what i WOULDN'T have done:
> 
> 
> Politics
> March 11, 2020 /  4:29 PM / 6 months ago
> *Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources*
> 
> Aram Roston, Marisa Taylor
> 7 Min Read
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - *The White House has ordered federal health officials to treat top-level coronavirus meetings as classified, an unusual step that has restricted information and hampered the U.S. government’s response to the contagion, according to four Trump administration officials.*
> The officials said that *dozens of classified discussions about such topics as the scope of infections, quarantines and travel restrictions have been held since mid-January i*n a high-security meeting room at the Department of Health & Human Services (HHS), a key player in the fight against the coronavirus.
> *Staffers without security clearances, including government experts, were excluded from the interagency meetings, which included video conference calls, the sources said.
> “We had some very critical people who did not have security clearances who could not go*,” one official said. “These should not be classified meetings. It was unnecessary.”
> Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't deflect. Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thought i did.  btw - the ONE THING I WOULD HAVE DONE WAS LISTEN TO THE SCIENCE AS IT EVOLVES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like don't wear masks and now wear masks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & how long ago was that?  has it changed?  has the science now revealed that wearing a proper mask reduces transmission by up to 75%?
> 
> ya -  i'm not stuck in the very early days, & blowing off the ever increasing knowledge of this thing.  too bad donny can't lift his cheeto dusted knuckles off the ground long enough to care about *you*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do Not trust our media. People in Europe don’t wear them. People in NH do not nor Maine. If masks truly were effective then the Govt would issue official masks that work vs homemade cloth ones. That’s just my opinion on the matter. I do Not need a mask but wear it for optics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, people in Europe do wear masks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: How the wearing of masks has exposed a divided Europe
> 
> 
> Policy on mask-wearing across the continent has been as varied as different governments' approaches to social distancing, lockdown and other preventive measures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.euronews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mask isn’t to protect you, it is to protect others. Seven months into this and you guys still haven’t figured that out. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Protect them from what? I cannot get them sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subscribe to read | Financial Times
> 
> 
> News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ft.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Spain’s face mask rules are being broken
> 
> 
> Police officers relate the multitude of excuses employed by people to explain why they are not following the coronavirus safety measure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.elpais.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face masks:  what are the rules in EU countries?
> 
> 
> CGTN takes a look at the rules regarding face masks in the UK, Germany, France, Spain, Italy and Greece as Europe slowly emerges from lockdown and tries to resume normal life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newseu.cgtn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schools also open in Europe. Why not here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got covid, didn't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had it. Have antibodies now. And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wants you to wear a mask to protect others from your antibodies.....
Click to expand...

LMAO....craziness


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to give your talking point machine a good knock.   The needle is stuck on 2018.    Turns out the Democrats lied about Russia and Trump.   Try to keep up, thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Republicans lie too about Russia helping trump?
Click to expand...

How did they "help" did they provide fake votes?


----------



## Penelope

j-mac said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
Click to expand...


She didn't say lets party and Biden did say the travel bans were racist and xenophobic. 

*Q:  When I talked to Kevin at the Golden Gate Cookie Factory, he said he thought it was racism that was keeping people out of Chinatown because they thought all Chinese people are potential carriers?*

Speaker Pelosi.  Well, I can’t – I don’t know that.  I wasn’t in that conversation.  But, I do think that because it started in China, there’s a concern that are the – is the Chinese government doing what it needed to do early enough, and now as we go forward.  But that should not be carried over to Chinatown and San Francisco.  I hope that it’s not that.

But, all I can say is that I’m here.  We feel safe and sound, so many of us, coming here to not only say that it’s safe, but to say thank you for being Chinatown.  Thank you.








						Pelosi Remarks at Media Availability Following Visit to San Francisco’s Chinatown and Meetings with Local Business Owners
					

For me, it’s like a homecoming because we have so many relationships over the years, starting when I – the very first event I ever had running for Congress. Thirty-three years ago, at the beginning of February, it was put on in Chinatown by Florence Fang and her husband, John Fang, her late...




					www.speaker.gov
				



---------------------------------

*Biden supported China travel restrictions. *Trump charged without evidence or elaboration that if he had listened to Biden, “hundreds of thousands of additional lives would have been lost.” We asked the White House what he was referring to, but it provided no response, nor did the Trump campaign.

It seems likely the president was referring to the travel restrictions, since he said that Biden “opposed my very strict travel ban.” In fact, Biden took no position on the China restrictions when they were implemented.
snip

“Joe Biden supports travel bans that are guided by medical experts, advocated by public health officials, and backed by a full strategy,” Kate Bedingfield, Biden’s deputy campaign manager, told CNN. “Science supported this ban, therefore he did too.”

*Biden called Trump “xenophobic.”* Trump is right that Biden called him xenophobic. But Biden didn’t make clear why he said that. The Biden campaign has said that was not in connection with the China travel restrictions.








						Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
					

In July 14 remarks in the White House Rose Garden, President Donald Trump made a series of false, misleading and unsupported statements about the novel coronavirus and presumptive Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden's position on it.




					www.factcheck.org


----------



## Nostra

Nostra said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you stand for America when you stand with Putin over our  own military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally every list of Trump lies I read failed at the first supposed lie.  The leftist list makers lied, not Trump.
> 
> The latest was that Trump lied that Biden supported defunding the police.   Biden said he PROPOSED moving money OUT of the police budget.   That IS defunding the police.  The leftists lied, not Trump.
> 
> Over and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you scratching Trumps ass?? The man is a pos  from the Mueller report when he couldn't testify , to his pal Putin who helps him win an election and is trying again , all the way to lying to America causing many 1000's of deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killer Cuomo and his Band of Democrat Hitmen.......90k murders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No according to this guidance:
> 
> 
> https://www.cms.gov/files/document/3-13-2020-nursing-home-guidance-covid-19.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote the part that says force nursing homes to accept actively infected Kung Flu patients.
Click to expand...

: crickets from Penelope


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah brownie  Great answer  I show you proof that your pos wouldn't be president without Putins help and you squawk like a bird
> 
> 
> 
> Libber Polly want a cracker, awwwk!  Parrot all the propaganda points fed to me by my fake media, awwwwk!
Click to expand...

Only fakes around here are Trump and repub posters


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah brownie  Great answer  I show you proof that your pos wouldn't be president without Putins help and you squawk like a bird
> 
> 
> 
> Libber Polly want a cracker, awwwk!  Parrot all the propaganda points fed to me by my fake media, awwwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only fakes around here are Trump and repub posters
Click to expand...

And Biden


----------



## Penelope

jbrownson0831 said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all, between April 2009 when 2009 H1N1 flu first emerged and April 2010, CDC held 60 related media events – 39 press briefings and 22 telebriefings – for a total of more than 35,000 participants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great post Penelope.  The contrast between the two presidents in handling their situations is readily apparent.  Also in discussing the differences it is worthwhile to note that this struck the "amateur" president only 3 months into his administration, 3 years for the other.  It is obvious which one hit the ground running while the other one stumbled.
> 
> April 26, 2009:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As it is obvious which one was a racist America hater and which one wasn't.
Click to expand...


Notice how professional they acted, and how there were upfront with Americans.


----------



## Penelope

Nostra said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you stand for America when you stand with Putin over our  own military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally every list of Trump lies I read failed at the first supposed lie.  The leftist list makers lied, not Trump.
> 
> The latest was that Trump lied that Biden supported defunding the police.   Biden said he PROPOSED moving money OUT of the police budget.   That IS defunding the police.  The leftists lied, not Trump.
> 
> Over and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you scratching Trumps ass?? The man is a pos  from the Mueller report when he couldn't testify , to his pal Putin who helps him win an election and is trying again , all the way to lying to America causing many 1000's of deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killer Cuomo and his Band of Democrat Hitmen.......90k murders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No according to this guidance:
> 
> 
> https://www.cms.gov/files/document/3-13-2020-nursing-home-guidance-covid-19.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote the part that says force nursing homes to accept actively infected Kung Flu patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> : crickets from Penelope
Click to expand...

Why don't you read the document?


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to give your talking point machine a good knock.   The needle is stuck on 2018.    Turns out the Democrats lied about Russia and Trump.   Try to keep up, thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Republicans lie too about Russia helping trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they "help" did they provide fake votes?
Click to expand...

A disinformation campaign  in certain areas that they knew the race was close They got that info from republican traitors


----------



## Nostra

Penelope said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you stand for America when you stand with Putin over our  own military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally every list of Trump lies I read failed at the first supposed lie.  The leftist list makers lied, not Trump.
> 
> The latest was that Trump lied that Biden supported defunding the police.   Biden said he PROPOSED moving money OUT of the police budget.   That IS defunding the police.  The leftists lied, not Trump.
> 
> Over and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you scratching Trumps ass?? The man is a pos  from the Mueller report when he couldn't testify , to his pal Putin who helps him win an election and is trying again , all the way to lying to America causing many 1000's of deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killer Cuomo and his Band of Democrat Hitmen.......90k murders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No according to this guidance:
> 
> 
> https://www.cms.gov/files/document/3-13-2020-nursing-home-guidance-covid-19.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote the part that says force nursing homes to accept actively infected Kung Flu patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> : crickets from Penelope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you read the document?
Click to expand...

I did.  nowhere in it does it advise Cuomo to force actively infected Kung Flu patients into nursing homes.


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tramp is street smart, look at how he instills in you trampers undying love and worship.
> 
> 
> 
> Well God gave us our brains to use common sense, and we do.....too bad he skipped your house altogether.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump ever comes to your house,,hide the silverware
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because he's a crook..  And crooks do what crooks do  Steal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence Trump's a crook.   Just making your shit up again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have teams of lawyers behind you   you can be a crook too
Click to expand...


If you have lots of vegetable seeds you can be a farmer


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to give your talking point machine a good knock.   The needle is stuck on 2018.    Turns out the Democrats lied about Russia and Trump.   Try to keep up, thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Republicans lie too about Russia helping trump?
Click to expand...


You're delusional.   Democrats lied about that, not Republicans.  Do you ever watch the news?


----------



## WEATHER53

Avoiding a panic is same thing as denying that Covid  exists
Lib 101


----------



## kaz

bravoactual said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> The Lying 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Coward called COVID "*A Hoax*", he knew how dangerous it was as early as December of last year.
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> The Pussy Grabbing Russian Loving Orange Shit Stain claimed children "*Were Almost Immune*".  He knew they were NOT and he is demanding schools reopen.
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> "*Anyone Who Wants A Test Can Get One*."
> 
> 45 FUCKING LIED!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> As of today.  Friday September 11, 2020 One Hundred NInety-Six Thousand Four Hundred Four (196,404) Americans have died because the deliberate indifference, the incompetence, the callous disregard for human life of one sick pathetic individual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


And Biden didn't take the Biden virus seriously until March, schmuck


----------



## jbrownson0831

Penelope said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all, between April 2009 when 2009 H1N1 flu first emerged and April 2010, CDC held 60 related media events – 39 press briefings and 22 telebriefings – for a total of more than 35,000 participants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great post Penelope.  The contrast between the two presidents in handling their situations is readily apparent.  Also in discussing the differences it is worthwhile to note that this struck the "amateur" president only 3 months into his administration, 3 years for the other.  It is obvious which one hit the ground running while the other one stumbled.
> 
> April 26, 2009:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As it is obvious which one was a racist America hater and which one wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how professional they acted, and how there were upfront with Americans.
Click to expand...

Obammy professional?  Hahahahahahahaha biggest racist in the US next to Oprah, apologizing all over the globe for being an American.


----------



## kaz

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to give your talking point machine a good knock.   The needle is stuck on 2018.    Turns out the Democrats lied about Russia and Trump.   Try to keep up, thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Republicans lie too about Russia helping trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they "help" did they provide fake votes?
Click to expand...


Russians bought $100K in facebook ads.   Hillary couldn't afford that since she only raised $1.2 billion.   

Oh wait ...


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to give your talking point machine a good knock.   The needle is stuck on 2018.    Turns out the Democrats lied about Russia and Trump.   Try to keep up, thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Republicans lie too about Russia helping trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they "help" did they provide fake votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A disinformation campaign  in certain areas that they knew the race was close They got that info from republican traitors
Click to expand...


So why do you protect the Russians then?  The Russians did interfere, but they just wanted to disrupt.  They helped/hurt both sides.

You hate them, so why protect them by making it a partisan issue so the Republicans can't work with you?


----------



## kaz

Penelope said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you stand for America when you stand with Putin over our  own military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally every list of Trump lies I read failed at the first supposed lie.  The leftist list makers lied, not Trump.
> 
> The latest was that Trump lied that Biden supported defunding the police.   Biden said he PROPOSED moving money OUT of the police budget.   That IS defunding the police.  The leftists lied, not Trump.
> 
> Over and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you scratching Trumps ass?? The man is a pos  from the Mueller report when he couldn't testify , to his pal Putin who helps him win an election and is trying again , all the way to lying to America causing many 1000's of deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killer Cuomo and his Band of Democrat Hitmen.......90k murders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No according to this guidance:
> 
> 
> https://www.cms.gov/files/document/3-13-2020-nursing-home-guidance-covid-19.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote the part that says force nursing homes to accept actively infected Kung Flu patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> : crickets from Penelope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you read the document?
Click to expand...


The document doesn't say that infected patients should be forced into retirement homes even if they didn't have the facilities to meet the standards.  Sorry toots


----------



## Penelope

you might want to listen to min 3 and that is the way its done, or all of it.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Penelope said:


> you might want to listen to min 3 and that is the way its done, or all of it.


Awwww libchik loves her some Muslim in Chief.....


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to give your talking point machine a good knock.   The needle is stuck on 2018.    Turns out the Democrats lied about Russia and Trump.   Try to keep up, thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Republicans lie too about Russia helping trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they "help" did they provide fake votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A disinformation campaign  in certain areas that they knew the race was close They got that info from republican traitors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why do you protect the Russians then?  The Russians did interfere, but they just wanted to disrupt.  They helped/hurt both sides.
> 
> You hate them, so why protect them by making it a partisan issue so the Republicans can't work with you?
Click to expand...

Because it is a partisan issue  How many of trumps people have met with big deal Russians ?  Think Trump didn't know about that ?? Giuliani dealing with a Russian spy???  And while no proof ,all fingers point to a putin trump mutual admiration society  where trump owes putin big time


----------



## Nostra

Penelope said:


> you might want to listen to min 3 and that is the way its done, or all of it.




Barry fixed H1N1 by halting testing to make it go away.  










						Obama admin shut down H1N1 testing, complicating Biden's attacks on Trump's coronavirus screening
					

In recent weeks, Biden has demanded that Trump "speed up the testing" nationwide




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to give your talking point machine a good knock.   The needle is stuck on 2018.    Turns out the Democrats lied about Russia and Trump.   Try to keep up, thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Republicans lie too about Russia helping trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they "help" did they provide fake votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A disinformation campaign  in certain areas that they knew the race was close They got that info from republican traitors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why do you protect the Russians then?  The Russians did interfere, but they just wanted to disrupt.  They helped/hurt both sides.
> 
> You hate them, so why protect them by making it a partisan issue so the Republicans can't work with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it is a partisan issue  How many of trumps people have met with big deal Russians ?  Think Trump didn't know about that ?? Giuliani dealing with a Russian spy???  And while no proof ,all fingers point to a putin trump mutual admiration society  where trump owes putin big time
Click to expand...

...and while no proof, delusional wackos continue to parrot the same lines over and over...aaawwwk!


----------



## Penelope

Nostra said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you stand for America when you stand with Putin over our  own military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally every list of Trump lies I read failed at the first supposed lie.  The leftist list makers lied, not Trump.
> 
> The latest was that Trump lied that Biden supported defunding the police.   Biden said he PROPOSED moving money OUT of the police budget.   That IS defunding the police.  The leftists lied, not Trump.
> 
> Over and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you scratching Trumps ass?? The man is a pos  from the Mueller report when he couldn't testify , to his pal Putin who helps him win an election and is trying again , all the way to lying to America causing many 1000's of deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killer Cuomo and his Band of Democrat Hitmen.......90k murders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No according to this guidance:
> 
> 
> https://www.cms.gov/files/document/3-13-2020-nursing-home-guidance-covid-19.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote the part that says force nursing homes to accept actively infected Kung Flu patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> : crickets from Penelope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you read the document?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  nowhere in it does it advise Cuomo to force actively infected Kung Flu patients into nursing homes.
Click to expand...

Note: Nursing homes should admit any individuals that they would normally admit to their facility, including individuals from hospitals where a case of COVID-19 was/is present. Also, if possible, dedicate a unit/wing exclusively for any residents coming or returning from the hospital. This can serve as a step-down unit where they remain for 14 days with no symptoms (instead of integrating as usual on short-term rehab floor, or returning to long-stay original room).


----------



## Nostra

Penelope said:


> you might want to listen to min 3 and that is the way its done, or all of it.




Barry fixed H1N1 by halting testing to make it go away.  










						Obama admin shut down H1N1 testing, complicating Biden's attacks on Trump's coronavirus screening
					

In recent weeks, Biden has demanded that Trump "speed up the testing" nationwide




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Penelope

jbrownson0831 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you might want to listen to min 3 and that is the way its done, or all of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww libchik loves her some Muslim in Chief.....
Click to expand...


No I just have respect for him, and I don't love him or worship him.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Penelope said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you stand for America when you stand with Putin over our  own military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally every list of Trump lies I read failed at the first supposed lie.  The leftist list makers lied, not Trump.
> 
> The latest was that Trump lied that Biden supported defunding the police.   Biden said he PROPOSED moving money OUT of the police budget.   That IS defunding the police.  The leftists lied, not Trump.
> 
> Over and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you scratching Trumps ass?? The man is a pos  from the Mueller report when he couldn't testify , to his pal Putin who helps him win an election and is trying again , all the way to lying to America causing many 1000's of deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killer Cuomo and his Band of Democrat Hitmen.......90k murders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No according to this guidance:
> 
> 
> https://www.cms.gov/files/document/3-13-2020-nursing-home-guidance-covid-19.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote the part that says force nursing homes to accept actively infected Kung Flu patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> : crickets from Penelope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you read the document?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  nowhere in it does it advise Cuomo to force actively infected Kung Flu patients into nursing homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note: Nursing homes should admit any individuals that they would normally admit to their facility, including individuals from hospitals where a case of COVID-19 was/is present. Also, if possible, dedicate a unit/wing exclusively for any residents coming or returning from the hospital. This can serve as a step-down unit where they remain for 14 days with no symptoms (instead of integrating as usual on short-term rehab floor, or returning to long-stay original room).
Click to expand...

And boom, 11,000 dead there to add to the 35,000 total murders.


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all, between April 2009 when 2009 H1N1 flu first emerged and April 2010, CDC held 60 related media events – 39 press briefings and 22 telebriefings – for a total of more than 35,000 participants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great post Penelope.  The contrast between the two presidents in handling their situations is readily apparent.  Also in discussing the differences it is worthwhile to note that this struck the "amateur" president only 3 months into his administration, 3 years for the other.  It is obvious which one hit the ground running while the other one stumbled.
> 
> April 26, 2009:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As it is obvious which one was a racist America hater and which one wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how professional they acted, and how there were upfront with Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obammy professional?  Hahahahahahahaha biggest racist in the US next to Oprah, apologizing all over the globe for being an American.
Click to expand...

Brownie   You in the KKK  ?  Be honest now


----------



## jbrownson0831

Penelope said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you might want to listen to min 3 and that is the way its done, or all of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww libchik loves her some Muslim in Chief.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I just have respect for him, and I don't love him or worship him.
Click to expand...

...as a fellow atheist and America hater would be expected to feel....


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all, between April 2009 when 2009 H1N1 flu first emerged and April 2010, CDC held 60 related media events – 39 press briefings and 22 telebriefings – for a total of more than 35,000 participants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great post Penelope.  The contrast between the two presidents in handling their situations is readily apparent.  Also in discussing the differences it is worthwhile to note that this struck the "amateur" president only 3 months into his administration, 3 years for the other.  It is obvious which one hit the ground running while the other one stumbled.
> 
> April 26, 2009:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As it is obvious which one was a racist America hater and which one wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how professional they acted, and how there were upfront with Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obammy professional?  Hahahahahahahaha biggest racist in the US next to Oprah, apologizing all over the globe for being an American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brownie   You in the KKK  ?  Be honest now
Click to expand...

No I am a Republican.


----------



## Nostra

Penelope said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you stand for America when you stand with Putin over our  own military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally every list of Trump lies I read failed at the first supposed lie.  The leftist list makers lied, not Trump.
> 
> The latest was that Trump lied that Biden supported defunding the police.   Biden said he PROPOSED moving money OUT of the police budget.   That IS defunding the police.  The leftists lied, not Trump.
> 
> Over and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you scratching Trumps ass?? The man is a pos  from the Mueller report when he couldn't testify , to his pal Putin who helps him win an election and is trying again , all the way to lying to America causing many 1000's of deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killer Cuomo and his Band of Democrat Hitmen.......90k murders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No according to this guidance:
> 
> 
> https://www.cms.gov/files/document/3-13-2020-nursing-home-guidance-covid-19.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote the part that says force nursing homes to accept actively infected Kung Flu patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> : crickets from Penelope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you read the document?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  nowhere in it does it advise Cuomo to force actively infected Kung Flu patients into nursing homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note: Nursing homes should admit any individuals that they would normally admit to their facility, including individuals from hospitals where a case of COVID-19 was/is present. Also, if possible, dedicate a unit/wing exclusively for any residents coming or returning from the hospital. This can serve as a step-down unit where they remain for 14 days with no symptoms (instead of integrating as usual on short-term rehab floor, or returning to long-stay original room).
Click to expand...


Nursing homes don't "normally admit" patients that have a disease that will kill everyone they come into contact with, Moron.    That doesn't say what you, and the murdering Cuomo, claim it says.

Grow a brain.


----------



## Dagosa

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to give your talking point machine a good knock.   The needle is stuck on 2018.    Turns out the Democrats lied about Russia and Trump.   Try to keep up, thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Republicans lie too about Russia helping trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're delusional.   Democrats lied about that, not Republicans.  Do you ever watch the news?
Click to expand...

Fix news ? That’s like watching any third world dictators propaganda machine.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all, between April 2009 when 2009 H1N1 flu first emerged and April 2010, CDC held 60 related media events – 39 press briefings and 22 telebriefings – for a total of more than 35,000 participants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great post Penelope.  The contrast between the two presidents in handling their situations is readily apparent.  Also in discussing the differences it is worthwhile to note that this struck the "amateur" president only 3 months into his administration, 3 years for the other.  It is obvious which one hit the ground running while the other one stumbled.
> 
> April 26, 2009:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As it is obvious which one was a racist America hater and which one wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how professional they acted, and how there were upfront with Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obammy professional?  Hahahahahahahaha biggest racist in the US next to Oprah, apologizing all over the globe for being an American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brownie   You in the KKK  ?  Be honest now
Click to expand...

So that's where you guys invented this whole mask wearing concept....


----------



## Penelope

Nostra said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you might want to listen to min 3 and that is the way its done, or all of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barry fixed H1N1 by halting testing to make it go away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama admin shut down H1N1 testing, complicating Biden's attacks on Trump's coronavirus screening
> 
> 
> In recent weeks, Biden has demanded that Trump "speed up the testing" nationwide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
Click to expand...

When there was a vaccine.

The ramifications of this finding are important. According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and Britain's National Health Service, once you have H1N1 flu, you're immune from future outbreaks of the same virus. Those who think they've had H1N1 flu -- but haven't -- might mistakenly presume they're immune. As a result, they might skip taking a vaccine that could help them, and expose themselves to others with H1N1 flu under the mistaken belief they won't catch it. Parents might not keep sick children home from school, mistakenly believing they've already had H1N1 flu.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Dagosa said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to give your talking point machine a good knock.   The needle is stuck on 2018.    Turns out the Democrats lied about Russia and Trump.   Try to keep up, thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Republicans lie too about Russia helping trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're delusional.   Democrats lied about that, not Republicans.  Do you ever watch the news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fix news ? That’s like watching any third world dictators propaganda machine.
Click to expand...

Right you watch the one with the woman who has the Adam's Apple....the MadCow??


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all, between April 2009 when 2009 H1N1 flu first emerged and April 2010, CDC held 60 related media events – 39 press briefings and 22 telebriefings – for a total of more than 35,000 participants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great post Penelope.  The contrast between the two presidents in handling their situations is readily apparent.  Also in discussing the differences it is worthwhile to note that this struck the "amateur" president only 3 months into his administration, 3 years for the other.  It is obvious which one hit the ground running while the other one stumbled.
> 
> April 26, 2009:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As it is obvious which one was a racist America hater and which one wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice how professional they acted, and how there were upfront with Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obammy professional?  Hahahahahahahaha biggest racist in the US next to Oprah, apologizing all over the globe for being an American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brownie   You in the KKK  ?  Be honest now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I am a Republican.
Click to expand...

Almost the same thing


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to give your talking point machine a good knock.   The needle is stuck on 2018.    Turns out the Democrats lied about Russia and Trump.   Try to keep up, thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Republicans lie too about Russia helping trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they "help" did they provide fake votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A disinformation campaign  in certain areas that they knew the race was close They got that info from republican traitors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why do you protect the Russians then?  The Russians did interfere, but they just wanted to disrupt.  They helped/hurt both sides.
> 
> You hate them, so why protect them by making it a partisan issue so the Republicans can't work with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it is a partisan issue  How many of trumps people have met with big deal Russians ?  Think Trump didn't know about that ?? Giuliani dealing with a Russian spy???  And while no proof ,all fingers point to a putin trump mutual admiration society  where trump owes putin big time
Click to expand...

They can meet with 10 mil Russians, how does that influence the election? Did the Russians change votes?


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to give your talking point machine a good knock.   The needle is stuck on 2018.    Turns out the Democrats lied about Russia and Trump.   Try to keep up, thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Republicans lie too about Russia helping trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're delusional.   Democrats lied about that, not Republicans.  Do you ever watch the news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fix news ? That’s like watching any third world dictators propaganda machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right you watch the one with the woman who has the Adam's Apple....the MadCow??
Click to expand...

Love her  Smarter than any repub on the air


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dagosa said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to give your talking point machine a good knock.   The needle is stuck on 2018.    Turns out the Democrats lied about Russia and Trump.   Try to keep up, thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Republicans lie too about Russia helping trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're delusional.   Democrats lied about that, not Republicans.  Do you ever watch the news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fix news ? That’s like watching any third world dictators propaganda machine.
Click to expand...

Rick Manning watches it with his lovely wife. 

What do you watch?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to give your talking point machine a good knock.   The needle is stuck on 2018.    Turns out the Democrats lied about Russia and Trump.   Try to keep up, thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Republicans lie too about Russia helping trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're delusional.   Democrats lied about that, not Republicans.  Do you ever watch the news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fix news ? That’s like watching any third world dictators propaganda machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right you watch the one with the woman who has the Adam's Apple....the MadCow??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love her  Smarter than any repub on the air
Click to expand...

OMG...you're not only a traitor but a stupid one. So you think she is smarter than Ben Shapiro?!?!?!? LMAO!!!! Care to wager on that?


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to give your talking point machine a good knock.   The needle is stuck on 2018.    Turns out the Democrats lied about Russia and Trump.   Try to keep up, thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Republicans lie too about Russia helping trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they "help" did they provide fake votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A disinformation campaign  in certain areas that they knew the race was close They got that info from republican traitors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why do you protect the Russians then?  The Russians did interfere, but they just wanted to disrupt.  They helped/hurt both sides.
> 
> You hate them, so why protect them by making it a partisan issue so the Republicans can't work with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it is a partisan issue  How many of trumps people have met with big deal Russians ?  Think Trump didn't know about that ?? Giuliani dealing with a Russian spy???  And while no proof ,all fingers point to a putin trump mutual admiration society  where trump owes putin big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can meet with 10 mil Russians, how does that influence the election? Did the Russians change votes?
Click to expand...

YES DISINFORMATION  campaigns in states that had close races  Wouldn't be surprised if Israel helped too


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to give your talking point machine a good knock.   The needle is stuck on 2018.    Turns out the Democrats lied about Russia and Trump.   Try to keep up, thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Republicans lie too about Russia helping trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they "help" did they provide fake votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A disinformation campaign  in certain areas that they knew the race was close They got that info from republican traitors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why do you protect the Russians then?  The Russians did interfere, but they just wanted to disrupt.  They helped/hurt both sides.
> 
> You hate them, so why protect them by making it a partisan issue so the Republicans can't work with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it is a partisan issue  How many of trumps people have met with big deal Russians ?  Think Trump didn't know about that ?? Giuliani dealing with a Russian spy???  And while no proof ,all fingers point to a putin trump mutual admiration society  where trump owes putin big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can meet with 10 mil Russians, how does that influence the election? Did the Russians change votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES DISINFORMATION  campaigns in states that had close races  Wouldn't be surprised if Israel helped too
Click to expand...

If a voter is so stupid that they are influenced by FB ads then they deserve what they get. LMAO. You're such a stupid traitor.


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to give your talking point machine a good knock.   The needle is stuck on 2018.    Turns out the Democrats lied about Russia and Trump.   Try to keep up, thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Republicans lie too about Russia helping trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're delusional.   Democrats lied about that, not Republicans.  Do you ever watch the news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fix news ? That’s like watching any third world dictators propaganda machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rick Manning watches it with his lovely wife.
> 
> What do you watch?
Click to expand...

Rick needs a laugh once in a while


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to give your talking point machine a good knock.   The needle is stuck on 2018.    Turns out the Democrats lied about Russia and Trump.   Try to keep up, thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Republicans lie too about Russia helping trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're delusional.   Democrats lied about that, not Republicans.  Do you ever watch the news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fix news ? That’s like watching any third world dictators propaganda machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rick Manning watches it with his lovely wife.
> 
> What do you watch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rick needs a laugh once in a while
Click to expand...

You don't get the nuance. Sadly.


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to give your talking point machine a good knock.   The needle is stuck on 2018.    Turns out the Democrats lied about Russia and Trump.   Try to keep up, thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Republicans lie too about Russia helping trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they "help" did they provide fake votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A disinformation campaign  in certain areas that they knew the race was close They got that info from republican traitors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why do you protect the Russians then?  The Russians did interfere, but they just wanted to disrupt.  They helped/hurt both sides.
> 
> You hate them, so why protect them by making it a partisan issue so the Republicans can't work with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it is a partisan issue  How many of trumps people have met with big deal Russians ?  Think Trump didn't know about that ?? Giuliani dealing with a Russian spy???  And while no proof ,all fingers point to a putin trump mutual admiration society  where trump owes putin big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can meet with 10 mil Russians, how does that influence the election? Did the Russians change votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES DISINFORMATION  campaigns in states that had close races  Wouldn't be surprised if Israel helped too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a voter is so stupid that they are influenced by FB ads then they deserve what they get. LMAO. You're such a stupid traitor.
Click to expand...

I guess you didn't read my post showing that republicans ADMIT russia was helping Trump?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to give your talking point machine a good knock.   The needle is stuck on 2018.    Turns out the Democrats lied about Russia and Trump.   Try to keep up, thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Republicans lie too about Russia helping trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they "help" did they provide fake votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A disinformation campaign  in certain areas that they knew the race was close They got that info from republican traitors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why do you protect the Russians then?  The Russians did interfere, but they just wanted to disrupt.  They helped/hurt both sides.
> 
> You hate them, so why protect them by making it a partisan issue so the Republicans can't work with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it is a partisan issue  How many of trumps people have met with big deal Russians ?  Think Trump didn't know about that ?? Giuliani dealing with a Russian spy???  And while no proof ,all fingers point to a putin trump mutual admiration society  where trump owes putin big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can meet with 10 mil Russians, how does that influence the election? Did the Russians change votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES DISINFORMATION  campaigns in states that had close races  Wouldn't be surprised if Israel helped too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a voter is so stupid that they are influenced by FB ads then they deserve what they get. LMAO. You're such a stupid traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you didn't read my post showing that republicans ADMIT russia was helping Trump?
Click to expand...

HELPING HOW?!?!?!?!? 

Quantify that. I am not a Republican. Don't care what they say. I am my own person, you traitor.


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to give your talking point machine a good knock.   The needle is stuck on 2018.    Turns out the Democrats lied about Russia and Trump.   Try to keep up, thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Republicans lie too about Russia helping trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they "help" did they provide fake votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A disinformation campaign  in certain areas that they knew the race was close They got that info from republican traitors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why do you protect the Russians then?  The Russians did interfere, but they just wanted to disrupt.  They helped/hurt both sides.
> 
> You hate them, so why protect them by making it a partisan issue so the Republicans can't work with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it is a partisan issue  How many of trumps people have met with big deal Russians ?  Think Trump didn't know about that ?? Giuliani dealing with a Russian spy???  And while no proof ,all fingers point to a putin trump mutual admiration society  where trump owes putin big time
Click to expand...


OK, so you want to accomplish nothing.  Got it


----------



## eddiew

Like Trump ,you guys want to change the subject  You are on the side of a den of thieves ,crooks and unamericans that support the biggest pos ever to enter our WH .You dont GAF that russians are helping Trump  that they helped him in 2016


----------



## charwin95

BluesLegend said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
Click to expand...

Really? Donnie banned (January 31, 2020)   travel from China for non citizens but allowed 40,000 US citizens back to US. He praised Xi couple of times for transparency. Trump travel ban to Europe was March. What in the world are you talking about Dude?
Just because Dems called him a racist...... that does mean he is allowed to downplayed the crisis calling it a new  Democrat hoax?


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to give your talking point machine a good knock.   The needle is stuck on 2018.    Turns out the Democrats lied about Russia and Trump.   Try to keep up, thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Republicans lie too about Russia helping trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're delusional.   Democrats lied about that, not Republicans.  Do you ever watch the news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fix news ? That’s like watching any third world dictators propaganda machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right you watch the one with the woman who has the Adam's Apple....the MadCow??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love her  Smarter than any repub on the air
Click to expand...

Her?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to give your talking point machine a good knock.   The needle is stuck on 2018.    Turns out the Democrats lied about Russia and Trump.   Try to keep up, thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Republicans lie too about Russia helping trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're delusional.   Democrats lied about that, not Republicans.  Do you ever watch the news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fix news ? That’s like watching any third world dictators propaganda machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right you watch the one with the woman who has the Adam's Apple....the MadCow??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love her  Smarter than any repub on the air
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her?
Click to expand...

Don't assume the gender. New Leftist talking point.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> Like Trump ,you guys want to change the subject  You are on the side of a den of thieves ,crooks and unamericans that support the biggest pos ever to enter our WH .You dont GAF that russians are helping Trump  that they helped him in 2016


Once again, your 8 years of Obammy gave us Trump....even Hildabeast couldn't overcome it.


----------



## jbrownson0831

charwin95 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Donnie banned (January 31, 2020)   travel from China for non citizens but allowed 40,000 US citizens back to US. He praised Xi couple of times for transparency. Trump travel ban to Europe was March. What in the world are you talking about Dude?
> Just because Dems called him a racist...... that does mean he is allowed to downplayed the crisis calling it a new  Democrat hoax?
Click to expand...

The hoax is in closing down the country for the flu.


----------



## Dagosa

BluesLegend said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
Click to expand...

China had already done shut down flights from the west into China. All Trump did was...nothing. Thousands of infected US citizens returned from Europe to NY and to calif. from the Far East with no warning or test and tracking or quarantine provisions.  Trump didn’t know what to do, he had disbanded the pandemic task force.


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Trump ,you guys want to change the subject  You are on the side of a den of thieves ,crooks and unamericans that support the biggest pos ever to enter our WH .You dont GAF that russians are helping Trump  that they helped him in 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, your 8 years of Obammy gave us Trump....even Hildabeast couldn't overcome it.
Click to expand...

You had Putins help traitor


----------



## Dagosa

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Trump ,you guys want to change the subject  You are on the side of a den of thieves ,crooks and unamericans that support the biggest pos ever to enter our WH .You dont GAF that russians are helping Trump  that they helped him in 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, your 8 years of Obammy gave us Trump....even Hildabeast couldn't overcome it.
Click to expand...

Good times weren’t good enough ? You needed another gop lead recession. That’s where Trump comes in.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Trump ,you guys want to change the subject  You are on the side of a den of thieves ,crooks and unamericans that support the biggest pos ever to enter our WH .You dont GAF that russians are helping Trump  that they helped him in 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, your 8 years of Obammy gave us Trump....even Hildabeast couldn't overcome it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You had Putins help traitor
Click to expand...

Wacko idiot.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Dagosa said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Trump ,you guys want to change the subject  You are on the side of a den of thieves ,crooks and unamericans that support the biggest pos ever to enter our WH .You dont GAF that russians are helping Trump  that they helped him in 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, your 8 years of Obammy gave us Trump....even Hildabeast couldn't overcome it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good times weren’t good enough ? You needed another gop lead recession. That’s where Trump comes in.
Click to expand...

Again, jump on him to shut everything down then jump on him for the resulting shutdown.  You wackos need to get back to work.


----------



## eddiew

You know the story brownie ,,if it walks like a duck ,squawks like a duck  it's a duck

With you ,you  talk like a traitor, so my guess that's what you are


----------



## Dagosa

jbrownson0831 said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Trump ,you guys want to change the subject  You are on the side of a den of thieves ,crooks and unamericans that support the biggest pos ever to enter our WH .You dont GAF that russians are helping Trump  that they helped him in 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, your 8 years of Obammy gave us Trump....even Hildabeast couldn't overcome it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good times weren’t good enough ? You needed another gop lead recession. That’s where Trump comes in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, jump on him to shut everything down then jump on him for the resulting shutdown.  You wackos need to get back to work.
Click to expand...

He didn’t do shit. He disbanded the pandemic task force whose job was to deal with these thinks BEFORE  they reach our shores.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> You know the story brownie ,,if it walks like a duck ,squawks like a duck  it's a duck
> 
> With you ,you  talk like a traitor, so my guess that's what you are


glug, glug, glug....awwwk!


----------



## Penelope

Nostra said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you stand for America when you stand with Putin over our  own military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally every list of Trump lies I read failed at the first supposed lie.  The leftist list makers lied, not Trump.
> 
> The latest was that Trump lied that Biden supported defunding the police.   Biden said he PROPOSED moving money OUT of the police budget.   That IS defunding the police.  The leftists lied, not Trump.
> 
> Over and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you scratching Trumps ass?? The man is a pos  from the Mueller report when he couldn't testify , to his pal Putin who helps him win an election and is trying again , all the way to lying to America causing many 1000's of deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killer Cuomo and his Band of Democrat Hitmen.......90k murders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No according to this guidance:
> 
> 
> https://www.cms.gov/files/document/3-13-2020-nursing-home-guidance-covid-19.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote the part that says force nursing homes to accept actively infected Kung Flu patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> : crickets from Penelope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you read the document?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  nowhere in it does it advise Cuomo to force actively infected Kung Flu patients into nursing homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note: Nursing homes should admit any individuals that they would normally admit to their facility, including individuals from hospitals where a case of COVID-19 was/is present. Also, if possible, dedicate a unit/wing exclusively for any residents coming or returning from the hospital. This can serve as a step-down unit where they remain for 14 days with no symptoms (instead of integrating as usual on short-term rehab floor, or returning to long-stay original room).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nursing homes don't "normally admit" patients that have a disease that will kill everyone they come into contact with, Moron.    That doesn't say what you, and the murdering Cuomo, claim it says.
> 
> Grow a brain.
Click to expand...


They were treated and released, and nursing homes admit pts with a disease, infections. If they were able to take care of them, infection wise, they were to notify the health dept.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Dagosa said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Trump ,you guys want to change the subject  You are on the side of a den of thieves ,crooks and unamericans that support the biggest pos ever to enter our WH .You dont GAF that russians are helping Trump  that they helped him in 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, your 8 years of Obammy gave us Trump....even Hildabeast couldn't overcome it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good times weren’t good enough ? You needed another gop lead recession. That’s where Trump comes in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, jump on him to shut everything down then jump on him for the resulting shutdown.  You wackos need to get back to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn’t do shit. He disbanded the pandemic task force whose job was to deal with these thinks BEFORE  they reach our shores.
Click to expand...

So what?  Waste of money......you can't excuse Killer Cuomo for his murders by blaming the President.  Or the other idiot Dem governors either.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Penelope said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you stand for America when you stand with Putin over our  own military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally every list of Trump lies I read failed at the first supposed lie.  The leftist list makers lied, not Trump.
> 
> The latest was that Trump lied that Biden supported defunding the police.   Biden said he PROPOSED moving money OUT of the police budget.   That IS defunding the police.  The leftists lied, not Trump.
> 
> Over and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you scratching Trumps ass?? The man is a pos  from the Mueller report when he couldn't testify , to his pal Putin who helps him win an election and is trying again , all the way to lying to America causing many 1000's of deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killer Cuomo and his Band of Democrat Hitmen.......90k murders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No according to this guidance:
> 
> 
> https://www.cms.gov/files/document/3-13-2020-nursing-home-guidance-covid-19.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote the part that says force nursing homes to accept actively infected Kung Flu patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> : crickets from Penelope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you read the document?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  nowhere in it does it advise Cuomo to force actively infected Kung Flu patients into nursing homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note: Nursing homes should admit any individuals that they would normally admit to their facility, including individuals from hospitals where a case of COVID-19 was/is present. Also, if possible, dedicate a unit/wing exclusively for any residents coming or returning from the hospital. This can serve as a step-down unit where they remain for 14 days with no symptoms (instead of integrating as usual on short-term rehab floor, or returning to long-stay original room).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nursing homes don't "normally admit" patients that have a disease that will kill everyone they come into contact with, Moron.    That doesn't say what you, and the murdering Cuomo, claim it says.
> 
> Grow a brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were treated and released, and nursing homes admit pts with a disease, infections. If they were able to take care of them, infection wise, they were to notify the health dept.
Click to expand...

Killer Cuomo is responsible.


----------



## Redcurtain

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


Because he handled it differently than you would? Elections have consequences


----------



## Penelope

kaz said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you stand for America when you stand with Putin over our  own military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally every list of Trump lies I read failed at the first supposed lie.  The leftist list makers lied, not Trump.
> 
> The latest was that Trump lied that Biden supported defunding the police.   Biden said he PROPOSED moving money OUT of the police budget.   That IS defunding the police.  The leftists lied, not Trump.
> 
> Over and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you scratching Trumps ass?? The man is a pos  from the Mueller report when he couldn't testify , to his pal Putin who helps him win an election and is trying again , all the way to lying to America causing many 1000's of deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killer Cuomo and his Band of Democrat Hitmen.......90k murders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No according to this guidance:
> 
> 
> https://www.cms.gov/files/document/3-13-2020-nursing-home-guidance-covid-19.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote the part that says force nursing homes to accept actively infected Kung Flu patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> : crickets from Penelope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you read the document?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The document doesn't say that infected patients should be forced into retirement homes even if they didn't have the facilities to meet the standards.  Sorry toots
Click to expand...

They were treated, no infected.  Do you know why you go into the hospital, to get treated.


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know the story brownie ,,if it walks like a duck ,squawks like a duck  it's a duck
> 
> With you ,you  talk like a traitor, so my guess that's what you are
> 
> 
> 
> glug, glug, glug....awwwk!
Click to expand...

Is that Russian vodka you're chugging?


----------



## kaz

Penelope said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you stand for America when you stand with Putin over our  own military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally every list of Trump lies I read failed at the first supposed lie.  The leftist list makers lied, not Trump.
> 
> The latest was that Trump lied that Biden supported defunding the police.   Biden said he PROPOSED moving money OUT of the police budget.   That IS defunding the police.  The leftists lied, not Trump.
> 
> Over and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you scratching Trumps ass?? The man is a pos  from the Mueller report when he couldn't testify , to his pal Putin who helps him win an election and is trying again , all the way to lying to America causing many 1000's of deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killer Cuomo and his Band of Democrat Hitmen.......90k murders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No according to this guidance:
> 
> 
> https://www.cms.gov/files/document/3-13-2020-nursing-home-guidance-covid-19.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote the part that says force nursing homes to accept actively infected Kung Flu patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> : crickets from Penelope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you read the document?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  nowhere in it does it advise Cuomo to force actively infected Kung Flu patients into nursing homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note: Nursing homes should admit any individuals that they would normally admit to their facility, including individuals from hospitals where a case of COVID-19 was/is present. Also, if possible, dedicate a unit/wing exclusively for any residents coming or returning from the hospital. This can serve as a step-down unit where they remain for 14 days with no symptoms (instead of integrating as usual on short-term rehab floor, or returning to long-stay original room).
Click to expand...


You forgot the part of sending covid patients anyway if they can't meet those standards


----------



## bravoactual

Reporter Booted From Bund Rally Over Reporter After Posting Attendees Were NOT Wearing Masks.









						NYT Reporter Booted From Trump Rally After Posting About Maskless Attendees
					

“First for me," Kathy Gray, a journalist for the Times based in Michigan, wrote on Twitter.




					www.huffpost.com
				



.

The Lying 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Coward 45 knows that mask help prevent air-born transmission of COVID.  He should demand masks and instead boots reporters for telling the truth about his Bund Rally attendess NOT wearing a mask.


----------



## Penelope

jbrownson0831 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you stand for America when you stand with Putin over our  own military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally every list of Trump lies I read failed at the first supposed lie.  The leftist list makers lied, not Trump.
> 
> The latest was that Trump lied that Biden supported defunding the police.   Biden said he PROPOSED moving money OUT of the police budget.   That IS defunding the police.  The leftists lied, not Trump.
> 
> Over and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you scratching Trumps ass?? The man is a pos  from the Mueller report when he couldn't testify , to his pal Putin who helps him win an election and is trying again , all the way to lying to America causing many 1000's of deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killer Cuomo and his Band of Democrat Hitmen.......90k murders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No according to this guidance:
> 
> 
> https://www.cms.gov/files/document/3-13-2020-nursing-home-guidance-covid-19.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote the part that says force nursing homes to accept actively infected Kung Flu patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> : crickets from Penelope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you read the document?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  nowhere in it does it advise Cuomo to force actively infected Kung Flu patients into nursing homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note: Nursing homes should admit any individuals that they would normally admit to their facility, including individuals from hospitals where a case of COVID-19 was/is present. Also, if possible, dedicate a unit/wing exclusively for any residents coming or returning from the hospital. This can serve as a step-down unit where they remain for 14 days with no symptoms (instead of integrating as usual on short-term rehab floor, or returning to long-stay original room).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nursing homes don't "normally admit" patients that have a disease that will kill everyone they come into contact with, Moron.    That doesn't say what you, and the murdering Cuomo, claim it says.
> 
> Grow a brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were treated and released, and nursing homes admit pts with a disease, infections. If they were able to take care of them, infection wise, they were to notify the health dept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killer Cuomo is responsible.
Click to expand...

So you would of rather the pts that were released from the hospital to go where??


----------



## eddiew

Redcurtain said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Because he handled it differently than you would? Elections have consequences
Click to expand...

Yes they do BUT one of them isn't to drag America through his cesspool


----------



## Redcurtain

eddiew said:


> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Because he handled it differently than you would? Elections have consequences
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they do BUT one of them isn't to drag America through his cesspool
Click to expand...

Greatest time In American history is during his administration


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know the story brownie ,,if it walks like a duck ,squawks like a duck  it's a duck
> 
> With you ,you  talk like a traitor, so my guess that's what you are
> 
> 
> 
> glug, glug, glug....awwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that Russian vodka you're chugging?
Click to expand...

Hmmmm Russians make vodka how did you know that?


----------



## jbrownson0831

bravoactual said:


> Reporter Booted From Bund Rally Over Reporter After Posting Attendees Were NOT Wearing Masks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYT Reporter Booted From Trump Rally After Posting About Maskless Attendees
> 
> 
> “First for me," Kathy Gray, a journalist for the Times based in Michigan, wrote on Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The Lying 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Coward 45 knows that mask help prevent air-born transmission of COVID.  He should demand masks and instead boots reporters for telling the truth about his Bund Rally attendess NOT wearing a mask.


Republicans dont walk up and cough in other people's faces do Dems??


----------



## kaz

Dagosa said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to give your talking point machine a good knock.   The needle is stuck on 2018.    Turns out the Democrats lied about Russia and Trump.   Try to keep up, thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Republicans lie too about Russia helping trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're delusional.   Democrats lied about that, not Republicans.  Do you ever watch the news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fix news ? That’s like watching any third world dictators propaganda machine.
Click to expand...


Wow, third world dictators have their opposition on their propaganda networks all day long?

OMG you're a useless ass.

Leftwing media is like the propaganda machines, no opposition ever and total love of government


----------



## jbrownson0831

Penelope said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you stand for America when you stand with Putin over our  own military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally every list of Trump lies I read failed at the first supposed lie.  The leftist list makers lied, not Trump.
> 
> The latest was that Trump lied that Biden supported defunding the police.   Biden said he PROPOSED moving money OUT of the police budget.   That IS defunding the police.  The leftists lied, not Trump.
> 
> Over and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you scratching Trumps ass?? The man is a pos  from the Mueller report when he couldn't testify , to his pal Putin who helps him win an election and is trying again , all the way to lying to America causing many 1000's of deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killer Cuomo and his Band of Democrat Hitmen.......90k murders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No according to this guidance:
> 
> 
> https://www.cms.gov/files/document/3-13-2020-nursing-home-guidance-covid-19.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote the part that says force nursing homes to accept actively infected Kung Flu patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> : crickets from Penelope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you read the document?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  nowhere in it does it advise Cuomo to force actively infected Kung Flu patients into nursing homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note: Nursing homes should admit any individuals that they would normally admit to their facility, including individuals from hospitals where a case of COVID-19 was/is present. Also, if possible, dedicate a unit/wing exclusively for any residents coming or returning from the hospital. This can serve as a step-down unit where they remain for 14 days with no symptoms (instead of integrating as usual on short-term rehab floor, or returning to long-stay original room).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nursing homes don't "normally admit" patients that have a disease that will kill everyone they come into contact with, Moron.    That doesn't say what you, and the murdering Cuomo, claim it says.
> 
> Grow a brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were treated and released, and nursing homes admit pts with a disease, infections. If they were able to take care of them, infection wise, they were to notify the health dept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killer Cuomo is responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you would of rather the pts that were released from the hospital to go where??
Click to expand...

Its not my job to answer or know that...nor the President's.  That was Cuomo's job.


----------



## jbrownson0831

jbrownson0831 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you stand for America when you stand with Putin over our  own military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally every list of Trump lies I read failed at the first supposed lie.  The leftist list makers lied, not Trump.
> 
> The latest was that Trump lied that Biden supported defunding the police.   Biden said he PROPOSED moving money OUT of the police budget.   That IS defunding the police.  The leftists lied, not Trump.
> 
> Over and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you scratching Trumps ass?? The man is a pos  from the Mueller report when he couldn't testify , to his pal Putin who helps him win an election and is trying again , all the way to lying to America causing many 1000's of deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killer Cuomo and his Band of Democrat Hitmen.......90k murders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No according to this guidance:
> 
> 
> https://www.cms.gov/files/document/3-13-2020-nursing-home-guidance-covid-19.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote the part that says force nursing homes to accept actively infected Kung Flu patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> : crickets from Penelope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you read the document?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  nowhere in it does it advise Cuomo to force actively infected Kung Flu patients into nursing homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note: Nursing homes should admit any individuals that they would normally admit to their facility, including individuals from hospitals where a case of COVID-19 was/is present. Also, if possible, dedicate a unit/wing exclusively for any residents coming or returning from the hospital. This can serve as a step-down unit where they remain for 14 days with no symptoms (instead of integrating as usual on short-term rehab floor, or returning to long-stay original room).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nursing homes don't "normally admit" patients that have a disease that will kill everyone they come into contact with, Moron.    That doesn't say what you, and the murdering Cuomo, claim it says.
> 
> Grow a brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were treated and released, and nursing homes admit pts with a disease, infections. If they were able to take care of them, infection wise, they were to notify the health dept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killer Cuomo is responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you would of rather the pts that were released from the hospital to go where??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not my job to answer or know that...nor the President's.  That was Cuomo's job.
Click to expand...

Cuomo is responsible.


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to give your talking point machine a good knock.   The needle is stuck on 2018.    Turns out the Democrats lied about Russia and Trump.   Try to keep up, thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Republicans lie too about Russia helping trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're delusional.   Democrats lied about that, not Republicans.  Do you ever watch the news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fix news ? That’s like watching any third world dictators propaganda machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rick Manning watches it with his lovely wife.
> 
> What do you watch?
Click to expand...

When I bet on games I used to watch lots of FB and BB Now just CNBC MSNBC and a little CNN  and some great series  like outlander


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to give your talking point machine a good knock.   The needle is stuck on 2018.    Turns out the Democrats lied about Russia and Trump.   Try to keep up, thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Republicans lie too about Russia helping trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're delusional.   Democrats lied about that, not Republicans.  Do you ever watch the news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fix news ? That’s like watching any third world dictators propaganda machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rick Manning watches it with his lovely wife.
> 
> What do you watch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I bet on games I used to watch lots of FB and BB Now just CNBC MSNBC and a little CNN  and some great series  like outlander
Click to expand...

Helps to explain the delusion.


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to give your talking point machine a good knock.   The needle is stuck on 2018.    Turns out the Democrats lied about Russia and Trump.   Try to keep up, thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Republicans lie too about Russia helping trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're delusional.   Democrats lied about that, not Republicans.  Do you ever watch the news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fix news ? That’s like watching any third world dictators propaganda machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right you watch the one with the woman who has the Adam's Apple....the MadCow??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love her  Smarter than any repub on the air
Click to expand...


It is Friday and you're just drinking all day, huh?


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to give your talking point machine a good knock.   The needle is stuck on 2018.    Turns out the Democrats lied about Russia and Trump.   Try to keep up, thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Republicans lie too about Russia helping trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're delusional.   Democrats lied about that, not Republicans.  Do you ever watch the news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fix news ? That’s like watching any third world dictators propaganda machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right you watch the one with the woman who has the Adam's Apple....the MadCow??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love her  Smarter than any repub on the air
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is Friday and you're just drinking all day, huh?
Click to expand...

AAPL might cause me to have an early drink


----------



## jbrownson0831

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to give your talking point machine a good knock.   The needle is stuck on 2018.    Turns out the Democrats lied about Russia and Trump.   Try to keep up, thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Republicans lie too about Russia helping trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're delusional.   Democrats lied about that, not Republicans.  Do you ever watch the news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fix news ? That’s like watching any third world dictators propaganda machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right you watch the one with the woman who has the Adam's Apple....the MadCow??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love her  Smarter than any repub on the air
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is Friday and you're just drinking all day, huh?
Click to expand...

Russian vodka sent over from Obammy's buddy...


----------



## JimBowie1958

Penelope said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killer Cuomo is responsible.
> 
> 
> 
> So you would of rather the pts that were released from the hospital to go where??
Click to expand...

They could have gone into any of the hospitals Trump set up for New York and had thousands of beds available.


----------



## WEATHER53

Another fake threat title


----------



## JimBowie1958

kaz said:


> It is Friday and you're just drinking all day, huh?


why do you say that like its a BAD thing?


----------



## jbrownson0831

JimBowie1958 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killer Cuomo is responsible.
> 
> 
> 
> So you would of rather the pts that were released from the hospital to go where??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They could have gone into any of the hospitals Trump set up for New York and had thousands of beds available.
Click to expand...

A hospital?  Surely you must be joking.....I am NOT joking and don't call me Shirley.


----------



## Nostra

eddiew said:


> Like Trump ,you guys want to change the subject  You are on the side of a den of thieves ,crooks and unamericans that support the biggest pos ever to enter our WH .You dont GAF that russians are helping Trump  that they helped him in 2016


How did they help Trump when they didn't change a single vote?


----------



## Flopper

Seawytch said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid a panic
> Right idea
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that other world leaders managed to not panic their citizens.
> 
> And this is Trump we are talking about. The same guy who couldn't stop talking about an "immigrant invasion" The same Trump whose inaugural address was titled "American Carnage" . The same Trump who is currently falsely claiming that Portland is on fire. Puhleese.
Click to expand...

Agreed.   A president being honest about a crisis does not instill panic and frenzy.  Our governors, mayors, healthcare workers, businessmen owners, and the general public needed to know we were facing a really serious health problem, not the common flu or a hoax because they had to make tough decisions.  Panic and fear arose out of a lack of leadership in Washington.  As one governor said, 'We're on our own.  The Trump administration is torn between saving peoples lives and saving the economy."   

When the nation is facing a disease that is very contagious with no cure and few preventive measures, the nation needs to be fearful and they need to work together.  Donald Trump's erratic  response to the pandemic of bouncing back and forth between following the advice of healthcare professionals and business as usually is directly responsible for America's high death toll, inability to control the virus, and the economic toll it has taken on families and businesses across the country.

I guess if Donald Trump had been president on Dec 7, 1941, he would have been telling Americans we had a little military confrontation in Hawaii, but it's under control and we're on top it.


----------



## kaz

Penelope said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you stand for America when you stand with Putin over our  own military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally every list of Trump lies I read failed at the first supposed lie.  The leftist list makers lied, not Trump.
> 
> The latest was that Trump lied that Biden supported defunding the police.   Biden said he PROPOSED moving money OUT of the police budget.   That IS defunding the police.  The leftists lied, not Trump.
> 
> Over and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you scratching Trumps ass?? The man is a pos  from the Mueller report when he couldn't testify , to his pal Putin who helps him win an election and is trying again , all the way to lying to America causing many 1000's of deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killer Cuomo and his Band of Democrat Hitmen.......90k murders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No according to this guidance:
> 
> 
> https://www.cms.gov/files/document/3-13-2020-nursing-home-guidance-covid-19.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote the part that says force nursing homes to accept actively infected Kung Flu patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> : crickets from Penelope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you read the document?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The document doesn't say that infected patients should be forced into retirement homes even if they didn't have the facilities to meet the standards.  Sorry toots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were treated, no infected.  Do you know why you go into the hospital, to get treated.
Click to expand...


We are talking about retirement homes, not hospitals


----------



## jbrownson0831

Flopper said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid a panic
> Right idea
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that other world leaders managed to not panic their citizens.
> 
> And this is Trump we are talking about. The same guy who couldn't stop talking about an "immigrant invasion" The same Trump whose inaugural address was titled "American Carnage" . The same Trump who is currently falsely claiming that Portland is on fire. Puhleese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.   A president being honest about a crisis does not instill panic and frenzy.  Our governors, mayors, healthcare workers, businessmen owners, and the general public needed to know we were facing a really serious health problem, not the common flu or a hoax because they had to make tough decisions.  Panic and fear arose out of a lack of leadership in Washington.  As one governor said, 'We're on our own.  The Trump administration is torn between saving peoples lives and saving the economy."
> 
> When the nation is facing a disease that is very contagious with no cure and few preventive measures, the nation needs to be fearful and they need to work together.  Donald Trump's erratic  response to the pandemic of bouncing back and forth between following the advice of healthcare professionals and business as usually is directly responsible for America's high death toll, inability to control the virus, and the economic toll it has taken on families and businesses across the country.
> 
> I guess if Donald Trump had been president on Dec 7, 1941, he would have been telling Americans we had a little military confrontation in Hawaii, but it's under control and we're on top it.
Click to expand...

Waah waah waah....if we listened to you there would never be a tissue on the shelves of the store to hand you whiner.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with military personnel.  This is about how he admitted downplaying the virus to the American public.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> This isn't about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT!!! OK, but Fauci said it was no big deal too? So he is damned for listening to Fauci and damned for not listening to him. Like I said, I never would have locked down.
> 
> Fauci said, *“Obviously, you need to take it seriously and do the kind of things the (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) and the Department of Homeland Security is doing. But this is not a major threat to the people of the United States and this is not something that the citizens of the United States right now should be worried about.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Fauci say coronavirus was ‘nothing to worry about’?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 29, 2020    Former White House advisor Steve Bannon has been defending President Donald Trump against criticism that he was slow respo…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 386560View attachment 386560View attachment 386560
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gave three stars to an overt antisemite and Holocaust denier and I am not speaking in jest. Well done. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ever read peter & the wolf... _*pete*_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll make you a deal. If she is a Holocaust denier as I claim, then you leave this board forever. If she isn't, I will.
> 
> Deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> have you ever read peter & the wolf?  holy shit - you're still flunking critical thinking class 'eh?  right now, it matters not if it's true - the FACT that you throw out that accusation like candy ; you've called ME & others on this board antisemites & holocaust deniers.   so past behavior dictates expectations & i'm figuring you called her that too.  whether she is or not, matters not in this case because of YOUR behavior & posting pattern...
> 
> _' leave the board '_.... lol..... LOL!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't care that it is actually true for her? Outstanding. Your back pedaling is amusing. I throw it out there because you throw out baseless accusations all the time and I want you to see what that feels like. I don't really believe that about you but it is 100% true about Penelope and you gave her three stars. So you admit you're a coward. I will gladly leave the board if I am wrong. You won't. That means you don't stand behind your words. Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 386568
> 
> the fact that you called me that & have doubled & tripled down on it after seeing me get pissed & bewildered that you would throw that out - sell your people out to score troll points has tanked your credibility no matter if it's true or not.
> 
> see?  you not getting that means your critical thinking skills have tanked too if you ever had them to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you get how I am when I say I support Trump and people here call me a racist, white supremacist, sexist. It was for context nothing more. I'll apologize now if you took it the wrong way. That was not the intent. Doesn't change the fact of who Penelope is and you gave her three gold stars. You seem to be OK with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm not ok with anybody being antisemitic.  i gave gold stars for a different reason.
> 
> understand that.
> 
> i've been known to give a thumbs up & even with the happy face with hearts to  people i vehemently disagree with most times if it warrants.   i've done that with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never. LOL.
> 
> But she, Penelope, is a true Nazi.
> 
> WINNER!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'never'  what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never given any positive feedback to people you disagree with. You and I have NEVER seen eye to eye on anything. But nice try. You have a true Holocaust denier and antisemite three stars. Just own it.
Click to expand...


i sure have ...  just cause you didn't take note means nothing.  i know i have given you a thumbs up a couple times - granted it's rare but it has happened. i believe the last time was on a thread about the dude, arbery -  who was hunted down in georgia. & i wanna say i did as well about something you wrote about george floyd...  as for them thar 3 stars - so what?  was it about anything having to do with jews?  

nope.   i get along pretty well with some from the right.

you not being one of them doesn't mean much either.


----------



## Nostra

Penelope said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you stand for America when you stand with Putin over our  own military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally every list of Trump lies I read failed at the first supposed lie.  The leftist list makers lied, not Trump.
> 
> The latest was that Trump lied that Biden supported defunding the police.   Biden said he PROPOSED moving money OUT of the police budget.   That IS defunding the police.  The leftists lied, not Trump.
> 
> Over and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you scratching Trumps ass?? The man is a pos  from the Mueller report when he couldn't testify , to his pal Putin who helps him win an election and is trying again , all the way to lying to America causing many 1000's of deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killer Cuomo and his Band of Democrat Hitmen.......90k murders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No according to this guidance:
> 
> 
> https://www.cms.gov/files/document/3-13-2020-nursing-home-guidance-covid-19.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote the part that says force nursing homes to accept actively infected Kung Flu patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> : crickets from Penelope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you read the document?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  nowhere in it does it advise Cuomo to force actively infected Kung Flu patients into nursing homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note: Nursing homes should admit any individuals that they would normally admit to their facility, including individuals from hospitals where a case of COVID-19 was/is present. Also, if possible, dedicate a unit/wing exclusively for any residents coming or returning from the hospital. This can serve as a step-down unit where they remain for 14 days with no symptoms (instead of integrating as usual on short-term rehab floor, or returning to long-stay original room).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nursing homes don't "normally admit" patients that have a disease that will kill everyone they come into contact with, Moron.    That doesn't say what you, and the murdering Cuomo, claim it says.
> 
> Grow a brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were treated and released, and nursing homes admit pts with a disease, infections. If they were able to take care of them, infection wise, they were to notify the health dept.
Click to expand...

They were actively infected with the Kung Flu, Cuomo forced them into homes and killed tens of thousands.  None of your bullshit spin will change those facts.


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 ? That’s a little high for fatso Trumps weight, but you’re headed in the righ5 direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quit your day job, you suck at this.  I do like a lard ass Hillary voter worrying about weight though ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still have the hots for seventy year old grandmothers I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, so by your standard you just said you have the hots for a 74 year old man.   Didn't think that insult through, did you?   Democrats are the dumbest people on the planet.  Then you have to be for the survival of the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually Believe  Trump the dumbest a-hole ever and lust after Putin. How dumb and unpatriotic do repugnants have to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to give your talking point machine a good knock.   The needle is stuck on 2018.    Turns out the Democrats lied about Russia and Trump.   Try to keep up, thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Republicans lie too about Russia helping trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're delusional.   Democrats lied about that, not Republicans.  Do you ever watch the news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fix news ? That’s like watching any third world dictators propaganda machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rick Manning watches it with his lovely wife.
> 
> What do you watch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I bet on games I used to watch lots of FB and BB Now just CNBC MSNBC and a little CNN  and some great series  like outlander
Click to expand...


Outlander is pretty good


----------



## JimBowie1958

jbrownson0831 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killer Cuomo is responsible.
> 
> 
> 
> So you would of rather the pts that were released from the hospital to go where??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They could have gone into any of the hospitals Trump set up for New York and had thousands of beds available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A hospital?  Surely you must be joking.....I am NOT joking and don't call me Shirley.
Click to expand...

Yes, there were several Army field hospitals set up in New York and a military medical ship sent to New York City harbor.

And all of them were hardly used and had thousands of beds in total.


----------



## Nostra

Penelope said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you stand for America when you stand with Putin over our  own military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally every list of Trump lies I read failed at the first supposed lie.  The leftist list makers lied, not Trump.
> 
> The latest was that Trump lied that Biden supported defunding the police.   Biden said he PROPOSED moving money OUT of the police budget.   That IS defunding the police.  The leftists lied, not Trump.
> 
> Over and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you scratching Trumps ass?? The man is a pos  from the Mueller report when he couldn't testify , to his pal Putin who helps him win an election and is trying again , all the way to lying to America causing many 1000's of deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killer Cuomo and his Band of Democrat Hitmen.......90k murders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No according to this guidance:
> 
> 
> https://www.cms.gov/files/document/3-13-2020-nursing-home-guidance-covid-19.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote the part that says force nursing homes to accept actively infected Kung Flu patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> : crickets from Penelope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you read the document?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The document doesn't say that infected patients should be forced into retirement homes even if they didn't have the facilities to meet the standards.  Sorry toots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were treated, no infected.  Do you know why you go into the hospital, to get treated.
Click to expand...

No, they were infected.  Coumo is responsible for tens of thousands of deaths.


----------



## Dagosa

Nostra said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Trump ,you guys want to change the subject  You are on the side of a den of thieves ,crooks and unamericans that support the biggest pos ever to enter our WH .You dont GAF that russians are helping Trump  that they helped him in 2016
> 
> 
> 
> How did they help Trump when they didn't change a single vote?
Click to expand...

They sound just like you promoting the same bullshit on sites everywhere.


----------



## jbrownson0831

JimBowie1958 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killer Cuomo is responsible.
> 
> 
> 
> So you would of rather the pts that were released from the hospital to go where??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They could have gone into any of the hospitals Trump set up for New York and had thousands of beds available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A hospital?  Surely you must be joking.....I am NOT joking and don't call me Shirley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there were several Army field hospitals set up in New York and a military medical ship sent to New York City harbor.
> 
> And all of them were hardly used and had thousands of beds in total.
Click to expand...

Yep another fact the left dismisses because....they HATE facts.


----------



## WEATHER53

Libs are emotional because Trump would not hype the hoax like they wish he had and feel he should of.


----------



## Nostra

Dagosa said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Trump ,you guys want to change the subject  You are on the side of a den of thieves ,crooks and unamericans that support the biggest pos ever to enter our WH .You dont GAF that russians are helping Trump  that they helped him in 2016
> 
> 
> 
> How did they help Trump when they didn't change a single vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They sound just like you promoting the same bullshit on sites everywhere.
Click to expand...

Your next coherent post will be your first.


----------



## WEATHER53

jbrownson0831 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killer Cuomo is responsible.
> 
> 
> 
> So you would of rather the pts that were released from the hospital to go where??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They could have gone into any of the hospitals Trump set up for New York and had thousands of beds available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A hospital?  Surely you must be joking.....I am NOT joking and don't call me Shirley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there were several Army field hospitals set up in New York and a military medical ship sent to New York City harbor.
> 
> And all of them were hardly used and had thousands of beds in total.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep another fact the left dismisses because....they HATE facts.
Click to expand...

Facts are hate speech


----------



## jbrownson0831

WEATHER53 said:


> Libs are emotional because Trump would not hype the hoax like they wish he had and feel he should of.


I know....hyping the flu would be so stupid.


----------



## playtime

jbrownson0831 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me the anti-semite treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy crap - you too???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is though. She had admitted that on this site. Also, what would you have done if you’re president and it’s December 1st? Go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i know what i WOULDN'T have done:
> 
> 
> Politics
> March 11, 2020 /  4:29 PM / 6 months ago
> *Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources*
> 
> Aram Roston, Marisa Taylor
> 7 Min Read
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - *The White House has ordered federal health officials to treat top-level coronavirus meetings as classified, an unusual step that has restricted information and hampered the U.S. government’s response to the contagion, according to four Trump administration officials.*
> The officials said that *dozens of classified discussions about such topics as the scope of infections, quarantines and travel restrictions have been held since mid-January i*n a high-security meeting room at the Department of Health & Human Services (HHS), a key player in the fight against the coronavirus.
> *Staffers without security clearances, including government experts, were excluded from the interagency meetings, which included video conference calls, the sources said.
> “We had some very critical people who did not have security clearances who could not go*,” one official said. “These should not be classified meetings. It was unnecessary.”
> Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't deflect. Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thought i did.  btw - the ONE THING I WOULD HAVE DONE WAS LISTEN TO THE SCIENCE AS IT EVOLVES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like don't wear masks and now wear masks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & how long ago was that?  has it changed?  has the science now revealed that wearing a proper mask reduces transmission by up to 75%?
> 
> ya -  i'm not stuck in the very early days, & blowing off the ever increasing knowledge of this thing.  too bad donny can't lift his cheeto dusted knuckles off the ground long enough to care about *you*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do Not trust our media. People in Europe don’t wear them. People in NH do not nor Maine. If masks truly were effective then the Govt would issue official masks that work vs homemade cloth ones. That’s just my opinion on the matter. I do Not need a mask but wear it for optics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, people in Europe do wear masks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: How the wearing of masks has exposed a divided Europe
> 
> 
> Policy on mask-wearing across the continent has been as varied as different governments' approaches to social distancing, lockdown and other preventive measures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.euronews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mask isn’t to protect you, it is to protect others. Seven months into this and you guys still haven’t figured that out. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont sneeze or cough in anyone's face...you need a mask to keep you from doing that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It still makes no sense.  The Biden virus is a virus.  We don't wear masks for the flu virus.  The key is to not touch your face.   Why the different rules?
> 
> Unfortunately they all lied to us that we should not wear masks, then they lied to us we should and blew all their credibility.  Now I don't believe anything they say just because they said it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should wear one of you want and dont if you dont.  I only push back when some idiot tells me I have to.
Click to expand...


like a petulant child.


----------



## jbrownson0831

playtime said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me the anti-semite treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy crap - you too???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is though. She had admitted that on this site. Also, what would you have done if you’re president and it’s December 1st? Go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i know what i WOULDN'T have done:
> 
> 
> Politics
> March 11, 2020 /  4:29 PM / 6 months ago
> *Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources*
> 
> Aram Roston, Marisa Taylor
> 7 Min Read
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - *The White House has ordered federal health officials to treat top-level coronavirus meetings as classified, an unusual step that has restricted information and hampered the U.S. government’s response to the contagion, according to four Trump administration officials.*
> The officials said that *dozens of classified discussions about such topics as the scope of infections, quarantines and travel restrictions have been held since mid-January i*n a high-security meeting room at the Department of Health & Human Services (HHS), a key player in the fight against the coronavirus.
> *Staffers without security clearances, including government experts, were excluded from the interagency meetings, which included video conference calls, the sources said.
> “We had some very critical people who did not have security clearances who could not go*,” one official said. “These should not be classified meetings. It was unnecessary.”
> Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't deflect. Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thought i did.  btw - the ONE THING I WOULD HAVE DONE WAS LISTEN TO THE SCIENCE AS IT EVOLVES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like don't wear masks and now wear masks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & how long ago was that?  has it changed?  has the science now revealed that wearing a proper mask reduces transmission by up to 75%?
> 
> ya -  i'm not stuck in the very early days, & blowing off the ever increasing knowledge of this thing.  too bad donny can't lift his cheeto dusted knuckles off the ground long enough to care about *you*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do Not trust our media. People in Europe don’t wear them. People in NH do not nor Maine. If masks truly were effective then the Govt would issue official masks that work vs homemade cloth ones. That’s just my opinion on the matter. I do Not need a mask but wear it for optics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, people in Europe do wear masks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: How the wearing of masks has exposed a divided Europe
> 
> 
> Policy on mask-wearing across the continent has been as varied as different governments' approaches to social distancing, lockdown and other preventive measures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.euronews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mask isn’t to protect you, it is to protect others. Seven months into this and you guys still haven’t figured that out. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont sneeze or cough in anyone's face...you need a mask to keep you from doing that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It still makes no sense.  The Biden virus is a virus.  We don't wear masks for the flu virus.  The key is to not touch your face.   Why the different rules?
> 
> Unfortunately they all lied to us that we should not wear masks, then they lied to us we should and blew all their credibility.  Now I don't believe anything they say just because they said it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should wear one of you want and dont if you dont.  I only push back when some idiot tells me I have to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like a petulant child.
Click to expand...

Wear one of you can't control your coughing and sneezing fine by me.


----------



## Flopper

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me the anti-semite treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy crap - you too???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is though. She had admitted that on this site. Also, what would you have done if you’re president and it’s December 1st? Go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i know what i WOULDN'T have done:
> 
> 
> Politics
> March 11, 2020 /  4:29 PM / 6 months ago
> *Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources*
> 
> Aram Roston, Marisa Taylor
> 7 Min Read
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - *The White House has ordered federal health officials to treat top-level coronavirus meetings as classified, an unusual step that has restricted information and hampered the U.S. government’s response to the contagion, according to four Trump administration officials.*
> The officials said that *dozens of classified discussions about such topics as the scope of infections, quarantines and travel restrictions have been held since mid-January i*n a high-security meeting room at the Department of Health & Human Services (HHS), a key player in the fight against the coronavirus.
> *Staffers without security clearances, including government experts, were excluded from the interagency meetings, which included video conference calls, the sources said.
> “We had some very critical people who did not have security clearances who could not go*,” one official said. “These should not be classified meetings. It was unnecessary.”
> Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't deflect. Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thought i did.  btw - the ONE THING I WOULD HAVE DONE WAS LISTEN TO THE SCIENCE AS IT EVOLVES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like don't wear masks and now wear masks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & how long ago was that?  has it changed?  has the science now revealed that wearing a proper mask reduces transmission by up to 75%?
> 
> ya -  i'm not stuck in the very early days, & blowing off the ever increasing knowledge of this thing.  too bad donny can't lift his cheeto dusted knuckles off the ground long enough to care about *you*.
Click to expand...

Healthcare workers do not wear masks as a fashion statement.  They work and there is plenty of science to back it up.  It's a fact that people that wear masks around people carrying airborne diseases are far less likely to contract the disease than those that don't.

Hate to use the term, but it's common sense.  If you put barriers between the person spreading the virus and others, you will reduce transmission.  It's not rocket science.  We have known this for over 70 years when the Military first studied the spread the common cold virus and later studies by the CDC, and research labs around to world.  Since all masks vary in efficiency at blocking transmission and vary depending on how the mask worn, it's hard to come up with exact transmission numbers. However, there have been many studies showing masks are effective.  N95 masks properly worn will stop over 85% of the virus. Surgical masks a bit less.  bandanas, about 40% or less. 





__





						Masks Save Lives: Duke Study Confirms Which Ones Work Best | Hartford HealthCare | CT
					

Learn more about News Detail at hartfordhealthcare.org




					hartfordhealthcare.org
				











						The most and least effective coronavirus face masks, according to new study
					

Looking to update your coronavirus face mask? A recent study has identified the most and least effective face coverings, with one face mask in particular claiming the No.1 spot for being the most effective at curbing the spread of COVID-19.




					www.fox29.com
				











						Bandana is least effective face mask material, study finds
					

Expelled droplets traveled nearly 4 feet despite bandana face coverings, researchers found.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Penelope

Nostra said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you stand for America when you stand with Putin over our  own military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally every list of Trump lies I read failed at the first supposed lie.  The leftist list makers lied, not Trump.
> 
> The latest was that Trump lied that Biden supported defunding the police.   Biden said he PROPOSED moving money OUT of the police budget.   That IS defunding the police.  The leftists lied, not Trump.
> 
> Over and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you scratching Trumps ass?? The man is a pos  from the Mueller report when he couldn't testify , to his pal Putin who helps him win an election and is trying again , all the way to lying to America causing many 1000's of deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killer Cuomo and his Band of Democrat Hitmen.......90k murders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No according to this guidance:
> 
> 
> https://www.cms.gov/files/document/3-13-2020-nursing-home-guidance-covid-19.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote the part that says force nursing homes to accept actively infected Kung Flu patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> : crickets from Penelope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you read the document?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  nowhere in it does it advise Cuomo to force actively infected Kung Flu patients into nursing homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note: Nursing homes should admit any individuals that they would normally admit to their facility, including individuals from hospitals where a case of COVID-19 was/is present. Also, if possible, dedicate a unit/wing exclusively for any residents coming or returning from the hospital. This can serve as a step-down unit where they remain for 14 days with no symptoms (instead of integrating as usual on short-term rehab floor, or returning to long-stay original room).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nursing homes don't "normally admit" patients that have a disease that will kill everyone they come into contact with, Moron.    That doesn't say what you, and the murdering Cuomo, claim it says.
> 
> Grow a brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were treated and released, and nursing homes admit pts with a disease, infections. If they were able to take care of them, infection wise, they were to notify the health dept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were actively infected with the Kung Flu, Cuomo forced them into homes and killed tens of thousands.  None of your bullshit spin will change those facts.
Click to expand...


No they were not. If they were they would be treated in the hosp.. Where did you want them to send them??


----------



## jbrownson0831

Flopper said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me the anti-semite treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy crap - you too???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is though. She had admitted that on this site. Also, what would you have done if you’re president and it’s December 1st? Go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i know what i WOULDN'T have done:
> 
> 
> Politics
> March 11, 2020 /  4:29 PM / 6 months ago
> *Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources*
> 
> Aram Roston, Marisa Taylor
> 7 Min Read
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - *The White House has ordered federal health officials to treat top-level coronavirus meetings as classified, an unusual step that has restricted information and hampered the U.S. government’s response to the contagion, according to four Trump administration officials.*
> The officials said that *dozens of classified discussions about such topics as the scope of infections, quarantines and travel restrictions have been held since mid-January i*n a high-security meeting room at the Department of Health & Human Services (HHS), a key player in the fight against the coronavirus.
> *Staffers without security clearances, including government experts, were excluded from the interagency meetings, which included video conference calls, the sources said.
> “We had some very critical people who did not have security clearances who could not go*,” one official said. “These should not be classified meetings. It was unnecessary.”
> Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't deflect. Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thought i did.  btw - the ONE THING I WOULD HAVE DONE WAS LISTEN TO THE SCIENCE AS IT EVOLVES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like don't wear masks and now wear masks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & how long ago was that?  has it changed?  has the science now revealed that wearing a proper mask reduces transmission by up to 75%?
> 
> ya -  i'm not stuck in the very early days, & blowing off the ever increasing knowledge of this thing.  too bad donny can't lift his cheeto dusted knuckles off the ground long enough to care about *you*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Healthcare workers do not wear masks as a fashion statement.  They work and there is plenty of science to back it up.
> 
> Hate to use the term, but it's common sense.  If you put barriers between the person spreading the virus and others, you will reduce transmission.  It's not rocket science.  We have known this for over 70 years when the Military first studied the spread the common cold virus and later studies by the CDC, and research labs around to world.  Since all masks vary in efficiency at blocking transmission and vary depending on how the mask worn, it hard come up with exact numbers. However, there have many studies showing masks are effective.  N95 masks properly worn will stop over 85% of the virus. Surgical masks a bit less.  Bananas, about 40% Most studies do not specific transmission number as it varies with how a mask is worn but there is no doubt that masks reduce transmission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masks Save Lives: Duke Study Confirms Which Ones Work Best | Hartford HealthCare | CT
> 
> 
> Learn more about News Detail at hartfordhealthcare.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hartfordhealthcare.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most and least effective coronavirus face masks, according to new study
> 
> 
> Looking to update your coronavirus face mask? A recent study has identified the most and least effective face coverings, with one face mask in particular claiming the No.1 spot for being the most effective at curbing the spread of COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fox29.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandana is least effective face mask material, study finds
> 
> 
> Expelled droplets traveled nearly 4 feet despite bandana face coverings, researchers found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
Click to expand...

Awesome, wonderful.....so according to you, the world should wear masks ALL the time to prevent the spread of all infectious diseases including the flu.  I doubt that will happen but that is just me.


----------



## bravoactual

What part of 45 LIED don't you people get?  He admits that he lied.  He knows that he lied and he continues to lie.


----------



## jbrownson0831

bravoactual said:


> What part of 45 LIED don't you people get?  He admits that he lied.  He knows that he lied and he continues to lie.


Awwwk awwwwk!  Trump lied awwwwk!


----------



## eddiew

bravoactual said:


> What part of 45 LIED don't you people get?  He admits that he lied.  He knows that he lied and he continues to lie.


And guys here refuse to believe him


----------



## Flopper

DBA said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Democrats thought he was lying, why didn't they call him out on it then?  a) they were ignoract of the facts other than being privy to the same information on the virus as Trump or b) they didn't find it politically expedient at the time.
> 
> I used to call Democrats ignornant and avoided the word stupid, but I am beginning to question my assessment.
Click to expand...

Oh, democrats as well as medical researchers having been calling him out on his misleading statements and lies since February when Trump pronounced it was just a democrat hoax and days later referring to the virus as just the common flu, and then the China Flu, and Kung flu, etc.  Then there were his statements in March that they had it under control which both Brix and Fauci called him out. And of course there were his statements of the virus being gone by summer and by election time, etc.  All lies or misleading statements.  Trump just makes shit up to fit the occasion, not just the virus but just about anything.   He does it so much, I doubt he even knows or cares what is really true.


----------



## Ken Mac

Mac1958 said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump could definitely win.  Not a good reflection on the country or the Democratic Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it's only a reflection on the democratic party, their policies and their well of leadership that has run dry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A binary worldview must make everything so simple.
> 
> It's all the other tribe's fault, all the time.
Click to expand...

I'm not a conservative.  I would classify myself somewhere in between a classical liberal and libertarian.  Centered.  I just believe the narrative of the democratic party has fallen off the cliff and is irrecoverable at the moment.  So yeah, it's currently binary.  Fuck the dems and their racist ways.


----------



## bravoactual

eddiew said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of 45 LIED don't you people get?  He admits that he lied.  He knows that he lied and he continues to lie.
> 
> 
> 
> And guys here refuse to believe him
Click to expand...


And that is the sad ass, sorry ass TRUTH of matter.  They know they were lied to and they do care they were lied to.  They want to lied to.  They need to lied.  They love to lied to.  Without the lies, they have nothing.


----------



## bravoactual

jbrownson0831 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of 45 LIED don't you people get?  He admits that he lied.  He knows that he lied and he continues to lie.
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwk awwwwk!  Trump lied awwwwk!
Click to expand...


Your refusal to accept the truth or acknowledge the truth does not in anyway, shape and or form change the truth.  You believe the lies because that is all you have.


----------



## Nostra

Penelope said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you stand for America when you stand with Putin over our  own military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally every list of Trump lies I read failed at the first supposed lie.  The leftist list makers lied, not Trump.
> 
> The latest was that Trump lied that Biden supported defunding the police.   Biden said he PROPOSED moving money OUT of the police budget.   That IS defunding the police.  The leftists lied, not Trump.
> 
> Over and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you scratching Trumps ass?? The man is a pos  from the Mueller report when he couldn't testify , to his pal Putin who helps him win an election and is trying again , all the way to lying to America causing many 1000's of deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killer Cuomo and his Band of Democrat Hitmen.......90k murders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No according to this guidance:
> 
> 
> https://www.cms.gov/files/document/3-13-2020-nursing-home-guidance-covid-19.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote the part that says force nursing homes to accept actively infected Kung Flu patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> : crickets from Penelope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you read the document?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  nowhere in it does it advise Cuomo to force actively infected Kung Flu patients into nursing homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note: Nursing homes should admit any individuals that they would normally admit to their facility, including individuals from hospitals where a case of COVID-19 was/is present. Also, if possible, dedicate a unit/wing exclusively for any residents coming or returning from the hospital. This can serve as a step-down unit where they remain for 14 days with no symptoms (instead of integrating as usual on short-term rehab floor, or returning to long-stay original room).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nursing homes don't "normally admit" patients that have a disease that will kill everyone they come into contact with, Moron.    That doesn't say what you, and the murdering Cuomo, claim it says.
> 
> Grow a brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were treated and released, and nursing homes admit pts with a disease, infections. If they were able to take care of them, infection wise, they were to notify the health dept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were actively infected with the Kung Flu, Cuomo forced them into homes and killed tens of thousands.  None of your bullshit spin will change those facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they were not. If they were they would be treated in the hosp.. Where did you want them to send them??
Click to expand...

They were "recovering", not recovered.

Big difference.

Cuomo has the blood of thousands on his hands.









						Were NY Nursing Homes Full of COVID-19 Patients While Hospital Ship Sat Empty?
					

Bureaucratic hurdles appeared to have prevented a hospital ship in New York City from being fully used.




					www.snopes.com


----------



## charwin95

j-mac said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
Click to expand...


Let me refresh your memory.

Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.

Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?


Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis

Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.

There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018. 


Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox? 

Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org 









						Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
					

Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.



					thehill.com
				












						Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
					

A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.




					www.chicagotribune.com


----------



## j-mac

Penelope said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She didn't say lets party and Biden did say the travel bans were racist and xenophobic.
> 
> *Q:  When I talked to Kevin at the Golden Gate Cookie Factory, he said he thought it was racism that was keeping people out of Chinatown because they thought all Chinese people are potential carriers?*
> 
> Speaker Pelosi.  Well, I can’t – I don’t know that.  I wasn’t in that conversation.  But, I do think that because it started in China, there’s a concern that are the – is the Chinese government doing what it needed to do early enough, and now as we go forward.  But that should not be carried over to Chinatown and San Francisco.  I hope that it’s not that.
> 
> But, all I can say is that I’m here.  We feel safe and sound, so many of us, coming here to not only say that it’s safe, but to say thank you for being Chinatown.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi Remarks at Media Availability Following Visit to San Francisco’s Chinatown and Meetings with Local Business Owners
> 
> 
> For me, it’s like a homecoming because we have so many relationships over the years, starting when I – the very first event I ever had running for Congress. Thirty-three years ago, at the beginning of February, it was put on in Chinatown by Florence Fang and her husband, John Fang, her late...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.speaker.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> *Biden supported China travel restrictions. *Trump charged without evidence or elaboration that if he had listened to Biden, “hundreds of thousands of additional lives would have been lost.” We asked the White House what he was referring to, but it provided no response, nor did the Trump campaign.
> 
> It seems likely the president was referring to the travel restrictions, since he said that Biden “opposed my very strict travel ban.” In fact, Biden took no position on the China restrictions when they were implemented.
> snip
> 
> “Joe Biden supports travel bans that are guided by medical experts, advocated by public health officials, and backed by a full strategy,” Kate Bedingfield, Biden’s deputy campaign manager, told CNN. “Science supported this ban, therefore he did too.”
> 
> *Biden called Trump “xenophobic.”* Trump is right that Biden called him xenophobic. But Biden didn’t make clear why he said that. The Biden campaign has said that was not in connection with the China travel restrictions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> In July 14 remarks in the White House Rose Garden, President Donald Trump made a series of false, misleading and unsupported statements about the novel coronavirus and presumptive Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden's position on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org
Click to expand...


Spin, spin, spin....Look, here is a video of Pelosi saying to come to Chinatown. Now notice, no masks, no distancing, nothing....And this was Feb. 25th.


You wanted Trump to give his March speech in January, yet here was Nancy in the streets of Chinatown, saying it's all safe....Sorry Penelope, that's what we call a fail....

Now on to Biden....Here is Jan. 31.....The DAY he ordered the China travel ban...


"Hysterical xenophobia, and fear mongering....So, Factcheck can try and cover for him, but it's just one more bit of proof that they are biased crap.

So, if you think Trump should have acted earlier, then tell me what you think a "President Biden" would have done, because his national press secretary wouldn't answer that....


So, why won't he answer the questions?


----------



## kaz

charwin95 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
Click to expand...


It's how ridiculously partisan you are.

Those Biden and Pelosi statements are totally worth bringing up because they are pointing fingers.  If we were just learning from the past to not repeat it, then it wouldn't be a big deal, no.  But when they are pointing fingers and their own nose isn't clean, then yeah, it's a big deal.

Note too your partisan bitch statement of Trump that it's "deflection" to bring up Biden and Pelosi's hypocrisy.   Again, if they weren't pointing fingers then sure, but they are and so to call it "deflection" that he's pointing out what they did is just how ultra partisan you are.

If you cared about this or science or your country at all, you'd say let's just roll up our sleeves and work together.  But you not only look for every opportunity to pounce on Trump, but you want to trip him every step of the way


----------



## jbrownson0831

Flopper said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Democrats thought he was lying, why didn't they call him out on it then?  a) they were ignoract of the facts other than being privy to the same information on the virus as Trump or b) they didn't find it politically expedient at the time.
> 
> I used to call Democrats ignornant and avoided the word stupid, but I am beginning to question my assessment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, democrats as well as medical researchers having been calling him out on his misleading statements and lies since February when Trump pronounced it was just a democrat hoax and days later referring to the virus as just the common flu, and then the China Flu, and Kung flu, etc.  Then there were his statements in March that they had it under control which both Brix and Fauci called him out. And of course there were his statements of the virus being gone by summer and by election time, etc.  All lies or misleading statements.  Trump just makes shit up to fit the occasion, not just the virus but just about anything.   He does it so much, I doubt he even knows or cares what is really true.
Click to expand...

5 times more deadly than the flu is a hoax, as well as shutting down the economy.  Democrat hoax.


----------



## charwin95

Not2BSubjugated said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> He also formed a taskforce and implemented a travel ban weeks before the first confirmed case, while the democrats called him a xenophobe and warned us that this flu across the pacific was just a distraction from impeachment.
> 
> Even if I agreed with your take on Trump's performance, why would I vote for the people who thought he was OVER reacting?
Click to expand...

Let me update you. 
The Obama administration created a pandemic team after the Ebola outbreak under NSC design to handle this crisis of crisis. Trump administration disbanded the team in 2018. 
Trump created a task force right at the same time when the crisis is happening.


----------



## jbrownson0831

bravoactual said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of 45 LIED don't you people get?  He admits that he lied.  He knows that he lied and he continues to lie.
> 
> 
> 
> And guys here refuse to believe him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that is the sad ass, sorry ass TRUTH of matter.  They know they were lied to and they do care they were lied to.  They want to lied to.  They need to lied.  They love to lied to.  Without the lies, they have nothing.
Click to expand...

Lies, lies, lies.....Soylent Green is people its pee-pollll!!!!


----------



## jbrownson0831

bravoactual said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of 45 LIED don't you people get?  He admits that he lied.  He knows that he lied and he continues to lie.
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwk awwwwk!  Trump lied awwwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your refusal to accept the truth or acknowledge the truth does not in anyway, shape and or form change the truth.  You believe the lies because that is all you have.
Click to expand...

And you my friend are a total nutbag.


----------



## j-mac

charwin95 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
Click to expand...



In mid March the outbreak was small....

" The United States confirmed 669 new cases, bringing the total number to 3,485. Five more deaths were reported, bringing the total number to 65.[635] "









						Timeline of the COVID-19 pandemic in March 2020
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




So, Trump was acting to ramp up PPE in Mid March when there was only some 3500 cases and only 65 deaths...I'd say that was being proactive....See, You people want to look at this through the hindsight lens and attack him for political reasons....You ought to be ashamed of yourselves politicizing this....


----------



## charwin95

kaz said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's how ridiculously partisan you are.
> 
> Those Biden and Pelosi statements are totally worth bringing up because they are pointing fingers.  If we were just learning from the past to not repeat it, then it wouldn't be a big deal, no.  But when they are pointing fingers and their own nose isn't clean, then yeah, it's a big deal.
> 
> Note too your partisan bitch statement of Trump that it's "deflection" to bring up Biden and Pelosi's hypocrisy.   Again, if they weren't pointing fingers than sure, but they are and so to call it "deflection" that he's pointing out what they did is just how ultra partisan you are.
> 
> If you cared about this or science or your country at all, you'd say let's just roll up our sleeves and work together.  But you not only look for every opportunity to pounce on Trump, but you want to trip him every step of the way
Click to expand...

TRUTH HURTS. I understand. 
Roll up sleeves and work together? Has Trump showed that to the democrats? Look at his rallies the democrats the democrat the democrats inciting violence. Like insults of KA  MA  LA.  Instead of working with mayors and governors. He threatened and insults them. You are a hypocrite big time. 
Pointing fingers. You are very funny. Look at your fake messiah blaming at Obama of his failures. Trump is a disgusting human being. 

Pelosi visited China town. SO WHAT? Compared that to Trump rallies.

Trump showed and displayed corrupted,  disgusting unfit behavior as a president. A liar.....  Only the president of a certain group. He deserves to be trash.


----------



## jbrownson0831

charwin95 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's how ridiculously partisan you are.
> 
> Those Biden and Pelosi statements are totally worth bringing up because they are pointing fingers.  If we were just learning from the past to not repeat it, then it wouldn't be a big deal, no.  But when they are pointing fingers and their own nose isn't clean, then yeah, it's a big deal.
> 
> Note too your partisan bitch statement of Trump that it's "deflection" to bring up Biden and Pelosi's hypocrisy.   Again, if they weren't pointing fingers than sure, but they are and so to call it "deflection" that he's pointing out what they did is just how ultra partisan you are.
> 
> If you cared about this or science or your country at all, you'd say let's just roll up our sleeves and work together.  But you not only look for every opportunity to pounce on Trump, but you want to trip him every step of the way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TRUTH HURTS. I understand.
> Roll up sleeves and work together? Has Trump showed that to the democrats? Look at his rallies the democrats the democrat the democrats inciting violence. Like insults of KA  MA  LA.  Instead of working with mayors and governors. He threatened and insults them. You are a hypocrite big time.
> Pointing fingers. You are very funny. Look at your fake messiah blaming at Obama of his failures. Trump is a disgusting human being.
> 
> Pelosi visited China town. SO WHAT? Compared that to Trump rallies.
> 
> Trump showed and displayed corrupted,  disgusting unfit behavior as a president. A liar.....  Only the president of a certain group. He deserves to be trash.
Click to expand...

Oh give me a break.  Your idiot Dem leadership not only killed 90,000 people in just 6 states with an 8% mortality rate, but are also too weak kneed to shut down the rampant violence in their own cities causing the action the President had to take.  People like you shouldn;t be allowed to vote, they should send you down to Gitmo for a little waterboarding to get your mind straight.


----------



## Nostra

j-mac said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She didn't say lets party and Biden did say the travel bans were racist and xenophobic.
> 
> *Q:  When I talked to Kevin at the Golden Gate Cookie Factory, he said he thought it was racism that was keeping people out of Chinatown because they thought all Chinese people are potential carriers?*
> 
> Speaker Pelosi.  Well, I can’t – I don’t know that.  I wasn’t in that conversation.  But, I do think that because it started in China, there’s a concern that are the – is the Chinese government doing what it needed to do early enough, and now as we go forward.  But that should not be carried over to Chinatown and San Francisco.  I hope that it’s not that.
> 
> But, all I can say is that I’m here.  We feel safe and sound, so many of us, coming here to not only say that it’s safe, but to say thank you for being Chinatown.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi Remarks at Media Availability Following Visit to San Francisco’s Chinatown and Meetings with Local Business Owners
> 
> 
> For me, it’s like a homecoming because we have so many relationships over the years, starting when I – the very first event I ever had running for Congress. Thirty-three years ago, at the beginning of February, it was put on in Chinatown by Florence Fang and her husband, John Fang, her late...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.speaker.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> *Biden supported China travel restrictions. *Trump charged without evidence or elaboration that if he had listened to Biden, “hundreds of thousands of additional lives would have been lost.” We asked the White House what he was referring to, but it provided no response, nor did the Trump campaign.
> 
> It seems likely the president was referring to the travel restrictions, since he said that Biden “opposed my very strict travel ban.” In fact, Biden took no position on the China restrictions when they were implemented.
> snip
> 
> “Joe Biden supports travel bans that are guided by medical experts, advocated by public health officials, and backed by a full strategy,” Kate Bedingfield, Biden’s deputy campaign manager, told CNN. “Science supported this ban, therefore he did too.”
> 
> *Biden called Trump “xenophobic.”* Trump is right that Biden called him xenophobic. But Biden didn’t make clear why he said that. The Biden campaign has said that was not in connection with the China travel restrictions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> In July 14 remarks in the White House Rose Garden, President Donald Trump made a series of false, misleading and unsupported statements about the novel coronavirus and presumptive Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden's position on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spin, spin, spin....Look, here is a video of Pelosi saying to come to Chinatown. Now notice, no masks, no distancing, nothing....And this was Feb. 25th.
> 
> 
> You wanted Trump to give his March speech in January, yet here was Nancy in the streets of Chinatown, saying it's all safe....Sorry Penelope, that's what we call a fail....
> 
> Now on to Biden....Here is Jan. 31.....The DAY he ordered the China travel ban...
> 
> 
> "Hysterical xenophobia, and fear mongering....So, Factcheck can try and cover for him, but it's just one more bit of proof that they are biased crap.
> 
> So, if you think Trump should have acted earlier, then tell me what you think a "President Biden" would have done, because his national press secretary wouldn't answer that....
> 
> 
> So, why won't he answer the questions?
Click to expand...

Meanwhile....................



*JANUARY:*



> January 3: CDC Director Robert Redfield sent an email to the director of the Chinese CDC, George Gao, formally offering to send U.S. experts to China to investigate the coronavirus.
> January 5: CDC Director Redfield sent another email to the Chinese CDC Director, George Gao, formally offering to send U.S. experts to China to investigate the coronavirus outbreak,
> *January 6: The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) issued a travel notice for Wuhan, China due to the spreading coronavirus.*
> January 7: The CDC established a coronavirus incident management system to better share and respond to information about the virus.
> January 11: The CDC issued a Level I travel health notice for Wuhan, China.
> January 17: The CDC began implementing public health entry screening at the 3 U.S. airports that received the most travelers from Wuhan – San Francisco, New York JFK, and Los Angeles.
> January 20: Dr. Fauci announces the National Institutes of Health is already working on the development of a vaccine for the coronavirus.
> January 21: The CDC activated its emergency operations center to provide ongoing support to the coronavirus response.
> *January 23: The CDC sought a “special emergency authorization” from the FDA to allow states to use its newly developed coronavirus test.*
> January 27: President Trump tweeted that he made an offer to President Xi Jinping to send experts to China to investigate the coronavirus outbreak.
> January 27: The CDC issued a level III travel health notice urging Americans to avoid all nonessential travel to China due to the coronavirus.
> *January 27: The White House Coronavirus Task Force started meeting to help monitor and contain the spread of the virus and provide updates to the President.*
> January 29: The White House announced the formation of the Coronavirus Task Force to help monitor and contain the spread of the virus and provide updates to the President.
> *January 31: The Trump Administration:*
> 
> *Declared the coronavirus a public health emergency.*
> *Announced Chinese travel restrictions.*
> *Suspended entry into the United States for foreign nationals who pose a risk of transmitting the coronavirus.*
> *January 31: The Department of Homeland Security took critical steps to funnel all flights from China into just 7 domestic U.S. airports.*


*FEBRUARY:*



> February 3: The CDC had a team ready to travel to China to obtain critical information on the novel coronavirus, but were in the U.S. awaiting permission to enter by the Chinese government.
> February 4: President Trump vowed in his State of the Union Address to “take all necessary steps” to protect Americans from the coronavirus.
> February 6: The CDC began shipping CDC-Developed test kits for the 2019 Novel Coronavirus to U.S. and international labs.
> February 7: President Trump told reporters that the CDC is working with China on the coronavirus.
> *February 9: The White House Coronavirus Task Force briefed governors from across the nation at the National Governors’ Association Meeting in Washington.*
> February 11: The Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) expanded a partnership with Janssen Research & Development to “expedite the development” of a coronavirus vaccine.
> February 12: The U.S. shipped test kits for the 2019 novel coronavirus to approximately 30 countries who lacked the necessary reagents and other materials.
> February 12: The CDC was prepared to travel to China but had yet to receive permission from the Chinese government.
> February 14: The CDC began working with five labs to conduct “community-based influenza surveillance” to study and detect the spread of coronavirus.
> February 18: HHS announced it would engage with Sanofi Pasteur in an effort to quickly develop a coronavirus vaccine and to develop treatment for coronavirus infections.
> *February 22: A WHO team of international experts arrives in Wuhan, China.
> February 24: The Trump Administration sent a letter to Congress requesting at least $2.5 billion to help combat the spread of the coronavirus.*
> February 26: President Trump discussed coronavirus containment efforts with Indian PM Modi and updated the press on his Administration’s containment efforts in the U.S. during his state visit to India.
> February 29: The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) allowed certified labs to develop and begin testing coronavirus testing kits while reviewing pending applications.
> *February 29: The Trump Administration:*
> 
> *Announced a level 4 travel advisory to areas of Italy and South Korea.*
> *Barred all travel to Iran.*
> *Barred the entry of foreign citizens who visited Iran in the last 14 days.*


*MARCH:*



> *March 3: The CDC lifted federal restrictions on coronavirus testing to allow any American to be tested for coronavirus, “subject to doctor’s orders.”*
> March 3: The White House announced President Trump donated his fourth-quarter salary to fight the coronavirus.
> March 4: The Trump Administration announced the purchase of approximately 500 million N95 respirators over the next 18 months to respond to the outbreak of the novel coronavirus.
> March 4: Secretary Azar announced that HHS was transferring $35 million to the CDC to help state and local communities that have been impacted most by the coronavirus.
> *March 6: President Trump signed an $8.3 billion bill to fight the coronavirus outbreak.*
> The bill provides $7.76 billion to federal, state, & local agencies to combat the coronavirus and authorizes an additional $500 million in waivers for Medicare telehealth restrictions.
> March 9: President Trump called on Congress to pass a payroll tax cut over coronavirus.
> March 10: President Trump and VP Pence met with top health insurance companies and secured a commitment to waive co-pays for coronavirus testing.
> March 11: President Trump:
> 
> Announced travel restrictions on foreigners who had visited Europe in the last 14 days.
> Directed the Small Business Administration to issue low-interest loans to affected small businesses and called on Congress to increase this fund by $50 billion.
> Directed the Treasury Department to defer tax payments for affected individuals & businesses, & provide $200 billion in “additional liquidity.”
> Met with American bankers at the White House to discuss coronavirus.
> *March 13: President Trump declared a national emergency in order to access $42 billion in existing funds to combat the coronavirus.*
> March 13: President Trump announced:
> 
> Public-private partnerships to open up drive-through testing collection sites.
> A pause on interest payments on federal student loans.
> An order to the Department of Energy to purchase oil for the strategic petroleum reserve.
> March 13: The Food & Drug Administration:
> 
> Granted Roche AG an emergency approval for automated coronavirus testing kits.
> Issued an emergency approval to Thermo Fisher for a coronavirus test within 24 hours of receiving the request.
> March 13: HHS announced funding for the development of two new rapid diagnostic tests, which would be able to detect coronavirus in approximately 1 hour.
> *March 14: The Coronavirus Relief Bill passed the House of Representatives.
> March 14: The Trump Administration announced the European travel ban will extend to the UK and Ireland.*
> March 15: President Trump held a phone call with over two dozen grocery store executives to discuss on-going demand for food and other supplies.
> March 15: HHS announced it is projected to have 1.9 million COVID-19 tests available in 2,000 labs this week.
> March 15: Google announced a partnership with the Trump Administration to develop a website dedicated to coronavirus education, prevention, & local resources.
> March 15: All 50 states were contacted through FEMA to coordinate “federally-supported, state-led efforts” to end coronavirus.
> *March 16: President Trump:*
> 
> Held a teleconference with governors to discuss coronavirus preparedness and response.
> Participated in a call with G7 leaders who committed to increasing coordination in response to the coronavirus and restoring global economic confidence.
> *Announced that the first potential vaccine for coronavirus has entered a phase one trial in a record amount of time.*
> *Announced “15 days to slow the spread” coronavirus guidance.*
> March 16: The FDA announced it was empowering states to authorize tests developed and used by labs in their states.
> March 16: Asst. Secretary for Health confirmed the availability of 1 million coronavirus tests, and projected 2 million tests available the next week and 5 million the following.
> March 17: President Trump announced:
> 
> CMS will expand telehealth benefits for Medicare beneficiaries.
> Relevant Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Act penalties will not be enforced.
> The Army Corps of Engineers is on ”standby” to assist federal & state governments.
> March 17: President Trump spoke to fast food executives from Wendy’s, McDonald’s and Burger King to discuss drive-thru services recommended by CDC
> March 17: President Trump met with tourism industry representatives along with industrial supply, retail, and wholesale representatives.
> March 17: Treasury Secretary Steve Mnuchin met with lawmakers to discuss stimulus measures to relieve the economic burden of coronavirus on certain industries, businesses, and American workers.
> March 17: Secretary of Agriculture Sonny Perdue announced a partnership between USDA, Baylor University, McLane Global, and Pepsi Co. to provide one million meals per weak to rural children in response to widespread school closures.
> *March 17: The Treasury Department:*
> 
> *Contributed $10 billion through the economic stabilization fund to the Federal Reserve’s commercial paper funding facility.*
> *Deferred $300 billion in tax payments for 90 days without penalty, up to $1 million for individuals & $10 million for business.*
> March 17: The Department of Defense announced it will make available to HHS up to five million respirator masks and 2,000 ventilators.
> *March 18: President Trump signed the Families First Coronavirus Response Act, which provides free testing and paid sick leave for workers impacted by the coronavirus.*
> March 18: President Trump announced:
> 
> Temporary closure of the U.S.-Canada border to non-essential traffic.
> Plans to invoke the Defense Production Act in order to increase the number of necessary supplies needed to combat coronavirus.
> FEMA has been activated in every region at its highest level of response.
> The U.S. Navy will deploy USNS Comfort and USNS Mercy hospital ships.
> All foreclosures and evictions will be suspended for a period of time.
> March 18: Secretary of Defense Mark Esper confirmed:
> 
> 1 million masks are now immediately available.
> The Army Corps of Engineers is in NY consulting on how to best assist state officials.
> March 18: HHS temporarily suspended a regulation that prevents doctors from practicing across state lines.
> March 18: President Trump spoke to:
> 
> Doctors, physicians, and nurses on the front lines containing the spread of coronavirus.
> 130 CEOs of the Business Roundtable to discuss on-going public-private partnerships in response to the coronavirus pandemic.
> March 19: President Trump announced:
> 
> Very encouraging progress shown by anti-malaria drug Hydroxychloroquine for fighting coronavirus.
> Carnival Cruise Lines will make ships available for use as hospitals in impacted areas to use for non-coronavirus patients.
> March 19: Vice President Pence announced tens of thousands of ventilators have been identified that can be converted to treat patients.
> March 19: The State Department issued a global level 4 health advisory, telling Americans to avoid all international travel due to coronavirus.
> March 19: President Trump directed FEMA to take the lead on the Federal Government’s coronavirus response & visited FEMA HQ with Vice President Pence for a video call with Governors.
> March 20: The U.S. and Mexico agree to mutually restrict nonessential cross-border traffic.
> *March 20: Secretary Mnuchin announced at the direction of President Trump that tax day will be moved from April 15 to July 15 for all taxpayers and businesses.*
> March 20: President Trump:
> 
> Spoke with Sen. Schumer about coronavirus response & stimulus measures
> Held a call with over 12,000 small business owners to discuss relief efforts
> Announced the CDC will invoke Title 42 to provide border patrol with tools to secure the borders
> March 20: The Department of Education announced it will:
> 
> Not enforce standardized testing requirements for the remainder of the school year
> Allow federal student loan borrowers to stop payments without penalty for 60 days
> March 20: Secretary Azar announced:
> 
> FEMA is coordinating and assisting coronavirus testing at labs across the country
> The CDC is suspending all illegal entries to the country based on the public health threat, via Section 362 of the Public Health & Security Act
> March 20: Secretary Azar sent a letter to all 50 Governors that the federal government is buying and making available 200,000 testing swabs
> March 21: Vice President Pence announced to date over 195,000 Americans tested for coronavirus and have received their results
> March 21: The Trump Administration announced HHS placed an order for hundreds of millions of N95 masks through FEMA
> March 21: The FDA announced it had given emergency approval to a new coronavirus test that delivers results in hours, with an intended rollout of March 30
> March 21: Adm. Giroir confirmed 10 million testing kits had been put into the commercial market from March 2 through March 14
> March 22: President Trump approved major disaster declarations for:
> 
> Washington State
> California
> *March 22: President Trump announced:*
> 
> *Governors will remain in command of National Guard forces & the federal govt will fund 100% of operations cost*
> *He directed the federal govt to provide 4 large federal medical stations with 2,000 beds for CA & 1,000 beds for NY & WA.*
> March 22: President Trump confirmed his administration was working with Peru & Honduras to return Americans stranded in both countries as a result of travel restrictions.
> March 22: Vice President Pence announced:
> 
> The testing backlog will be resolved by midweek.
> To date, over 254,000 Americans have been tested for coronavirus and received their results.
> March 22: President Trump announced that the USNS Mercy will be deployed to Los Angeles.
> March 22: FEMA issued guidance for tribal governments to seek federal assistance under the President’s emergency declaration.
> *March 23: President Trump signed an executive order invoking section 4512 of the Defense Production Act to prohibit the hoarding of vital medical supplies.*
> March 23: VP Pence announced:
> 
> 313,000 Americans were tested for the coronavirus & received results.
> FEMA established a supply chain stabilization task force so Americans get supplies they need.
> HHS will have commercial labs prioritize testing for hospitalized patients.
> March 23: The White House Office of Science & Technology Policy announced a public-private consortium to:
> 
> Advance coronavirus research.
> Provide access to computing technology and resources for researchers.
> March 23: Attorney General Barr announced:
> 
> The Justice Department held a National Task Force meeting on hoarding and price gouging.
> Each of the 93 U.S. Attorney General offices is designating a lead prosecutor to prevent hoarding.
> March 23: President Trump announced HHS is working to designate essential medical supplies as “scarce” to prohibit hoarding of these items.
> March 23: The Treasury Department announced it is working with the Federal Reserve to lend up to $300 billion to businesses and local governments.
> March 24: President Trump announced the Army Corps of Engineers & the National Guard are constructing four hospitals and four medical centers in New York.
> March 24: President Trump approved a major disaster declaration for the state of Iowa related to the coronavirus outbreak.
> March 24: Vice President Pence:
> 
> Confirmed FEMA sent New York 2,000 ventilators.
> Announced individuals who have recently been in New York should self-quarantine for 14 days.
> *March 24: Dr. Deborah Birx announced the U.S. has conducted more coronavirus tests in the last week than South Korea has over the prior eight weeks.*
> March 24: The U.S. Army issued orders for three army hospitals to deploy their health care professionals to New York and Washington state, at the direction of Secretary of the Army Ryan McCarthy.
> March 25: President Trump approved major disaster declarations related to the #coronavirus outbreak for:
> 
> Texas
> Florida
> North Carolina
> March 25: President Trump & Vice President Pence held a conference call with 140 non-profit organization leaders, including The Salvation Army & The Red Cross, to discuss coronavirus response efforts.
> March 25: President Trump signed a bill reauthorizing The Older Americans Act, which supports senior citizens by providing meals, transportation, and other crucial services.
> March 25: Vice President Pence
> 
> Held a conference call with equipment manufacturers to discuss on-going coronavirus response efforts.Announced 432,000 Americans have been tested for coronavirus and received results.
> Confirmed 4,000 ventilators were delivered to New York.
> March 25: Vice President Pence held discussions with multiple governors, including the Governor of Indiana & the Governor of Michigan
> March 26: President Trump approved major disaster declarations related to the coronavirus outbreak for:
> 
> Illinois
> New Jersey
> Maryland
> Missouri
> March 26: President Trump announced the USNS Comfort will depart for NYC on Saturday to assist in the coronavirus response – 3 weeks ahead of schedule!
> March 26: President Trump participated in a video conference with the leaders of the G20 to discuss the global coronavirus response & the need for countries to share information and data on the spread of the virus.
> *March 26: President Trump held a phone call with Chinese President Xi Jinping to discuss the coronavirus.*
> March 26: Vice President Pence announced 552,000 Americans have been tested for coronavirus and received their results.
> March 26: Dr. Fauci announced the Federal Government is working with companies to speed up production of potential coronavirus vaccines while those drugs are still in the trial phase.
> *March 27: President Trump signed The Coronavirus Aid, Relief, and Economic Security (CARES) Act into law.
> March 27: President Trump signed a Defense Production Act memorandum ordering General Motors (GM) "to accept, perform, and prioritize federal contractors for ventilators.*
> March 27: President Trump signed an executive order allowing the military to activate members of the Selected Reserve and Ready Reserve to active duty to assist with the Federal response to the coronavirus.
> March 27: President Trump approved major disaster declarations related to the coronavirus outbreak for:
> 
> South Carolina
> Puerto Rico
> March 27: President Trump appointed Office of Trade and Manufacturing policy director Peter Navarro to serve as the Defense Production Act Policy Coordinator.
> March 27: President Trump announced that 100,000 ventilators are projected to be manufactured in the next 100 days, three times the amount typically manufactured in one year.
> March 27: President Trump announced that Boeing offered the use of three "Dreamlifter" cargo air crafts to transport medical supplies across the country.
> March 27: Partnering with FEMA, the CDC, and the Coronavirus Task Force, Apple released a coronavirus app which allows users to screen for their symptoms.
> March 27: President Trump spoke with British Prime Minister Boris Johnson about the global coronavirus response and committed to helping provide ventilators to the U.K. where possible.
> March 27: Vice President Pence announced that 685,000 Americans have been tested for coronavirus and received their test results.
> *March 27: Emory University began enrolling participants for a phase one clinical trial, sponsored by the NIH's National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases (NIAID), of a new, potential coronavirus vaccine.*
> March 27: FEMA Administrator Pete Gaynor spoke to the director of each of the state's emergency operations about the state-led, federally-supported coronavirus response effort.
> March 27: The USNS Mercy arrived in the port of Los Angelse to help relieve the strain on hospital facilities in Southern California.
> March 28: President Trump visited Norfolk, VA to send off the USNS Comfort to New York City where it will help relieve the strain on local hospitals.
> March 28: President Trump approved major disaster declarations related to the coronavirus outbreak for:
> 
> Guam
> Michigan
> Massachusetts
> Kentucky
> Colorado
> March 28: President Trump spoke with New York Governor Andrew Cuomo and Florida Governor Ron DeSantis regarding the coronavirus response effort.
> March 28: The CDC issued new guidance for residents of New York, New Jersey, and Connecticut to avoid non-essential domestic travel for 14 days to #StopTheSpread of the coronavirus within the U.S.
> March 29: President Trump announced that CDC guidelines will be extended through April 30 to promote #socialdistancing and other measures to stop the spread of the #coronavirus.
> March 29: President Trump approved major disaster declarations related to the coronavirus outbreak for:
> 
> Connecticut
> Oregon
> Georgia
> Washington DC
> March 29: President Trump met with supply chain distributors including FedEx, Cardinal Health, and UPS to discuss ways to get state and local governments necessary medical supplies to combat the coronavirus.
> March 29: President Trump congratulated the Army Corps of Engineers for having completed construction on a 2,900 bedroom temporary hospital at the Javits Center in New York.
> March 29: President Trump tweeted his support for the FDA to expedite the approval process to approve mask sterilization equipment produced by Battelle.
> March 29: President Trump announced the on-going study of 1,100 patients in New York being treated with Hydroxychloroquine for coronavirus.
> March 29: President Trump directed the Treasury & Labor Departments to look at reinstating deductions of business expenses at restaurants, bars, and entertainment businesses to help the hospitality industry.
> March 29: The first "Project Airbridge" shipment of medical supplies from abroad, organized by FEMA, landed at JFK airport, carrying 80 tons of masks, face shields, and other vital medical supplies.
> March 29: President Trump announced that Cigna and Humana are waving co-pays for coronavirus treatment.
> *March 29: Vice President Pence sent a letter to hospital administrators requesting that hospitals across the country report their coronavirus data to the Federal Government in addition to state authorities.*
> March 29: Adm. Giroir announced that 894,000 Americans have been tested for coronavirus and received their results.
> *March 29: HHS accepted 30 million doses of Hydroxychloroquine, donated by Sandoz, and one million doses of Chloroquine, donated by Bayer Pharmaceuticals, for clinical trials and possible treatment of coronavirus patients.
> March 30: President Trump announced that one million Americans have been tested for coronavirus and received their results.*
> March 30: President Trump approved major disaster declarations related to the coronavirus outbreak for:
> 
> Alabama
> Kansas
> Pennsylvania
> Rhode Island
> March 30: Secretary Azar announced that the FDA has approved Battelle’s N95 mask sanitization process for use to decontaminate tens of thousands of masks per day.
> March 30: President Trump announced further private sector commitments to manufacture personal protective equipment by MyPillow, Honeywell, Jockey, Procter & Gamble, and United Technologies.
> March 30: President Trump announced, to date, FEMA has dedicated $1.3 billion to assist New York State’s coronavirus response.
> March 30: President Trump announced “more than 14,000” National Guard service members have been activated to respond to the coronavirus outbreak.
> March 30: President Trump spoke with the nation’s governors about their need for medical supplies.
> March 30: President Trump announced that in the coming days the Federal Government will be delivering:
> 
> 400 ventilators to Michigan
> 300 ventilators to New Jersey
> 150 ventilators to Louisiana
> 150 ventilators to Illinois
> 50 ventilators to Connecticut
> March 30: President Trump spoke to Prime Minister Giuseppe Conte of Italy and pledged to send $100 million of medical supplies to aid Italy’s battle against coronavirus.
> March 30: Answering President Trump’s call for the private sector to join the fight against the #coronavirus, Ford Motor Company committed to producing 50,000 ventilators in the next 100 days.
> March 30: On coronavirus testing, Secretary Azar announced that the U.S. is currently testing nearly 100,000 samples per day.
> *March 30: HHS took steps to accelerate a clinical trial of a potential coronavirus vaccine developed by Janssen Research & Development.
> March 30: CMS announced new regulatory changes to cut red tape and give flexibility to America’s health care workers by relaxing hospital workforce regulations, expanding child care, meal, and laundry services for health care workers, expanding tele-health reimbursement, and more.*
> March 30: The USNS Comfort arrived in New York Harbor, providing more than 1,000 more hospital beds for patients without coronavirus, to relieve pressure on local hospitals.
> March 30: The USNS Mercy began treating patients in Los Angeles.
> March 31: President Trump officially issued “30 Days To Slow The Spread” guidance to mitigate the outbreak of coronavirus.
> March 31: President Trump approved major disaster declarations related to the coronavirus outbreak for:
> 
> Ohio
> Montana
> March 31: President Trump participated in a conference call with executives of American Network Service Providers to promote connectivity amid social distancing.
> March 31: President Trump announced that the federal government is stockpiling 10,000 ventilators to be urgently distributed as needed once the coronavirus pandemic hits its peak in the U.S.
> *March 31: President Trump announced that the Treasury Department and SBA are rapidly mobilizing money from the CARES Act’s $349 billion paycheck protection program, with the program set to be “up and running” by April 3.*
> March 31: President Trump spoke to Michigan Governor Whitmer about the state’s need for ventilators.
> March 31: President Trump announced the Army Corps of Engineers & FEMA will construct:
> 
> 8 facilities with 50,000 bed capacity in California
> A field hospital with 250 bed capacity in Michigan
> 2 field hospitals in Louisiana with 500 bed capacity
> An alternative care sight in New Orleans with a 3,000 bed capacity
> March 31: President Trump spoke with Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan about the international effort to defeat the coronavirus and support the global economy.
> March 31: President Trump and the First Lady spoke with their Majesties King Felipe VI and Queen Letizia of Spain about efforts to combat the coronavirus.
> March 31: Vice President Pence announced that 10 states now have access to federal funding for The National Guard to respond to the coronavirus outbreak.
> March 31: Vice President Pence announced that 17,000 National Guard Servicemen have been activated across the country to assist in the coronavirus response.
> *March 31: Vice President Pence announced that 1.1 million coronavirus tests have been completed.*
> March 31: Adm. Giroir & Surgeon General Adams issued an open letter to the U.S. health care community about how to optimize the use of ventilators.
> March 31: The FDA issued an emergency use authorization for a two-minute coronavirus antibody test developed by Bodysphere Inc.
> March 31: The Treasury Department and IRS launched the employee retention credit, created by the CARES Act to incentivize businesses to keep their employees on payroll, and said businesses can begin using it.
> *March 31: The VA announced that it had expanded virtual services to veterans, continuing to provide care while limiting in-person interactions that could potentially harm vulnerable populations at VA facilities.*


----------



## WEATHER53

Avoid panic=saying it doesn’t exist
Lib201


----------



## jbrownson0831

WEATHER53 said:


> Avoid panic=saying it doesn’t exist
> Lib201


Actually, I would say avoid New York and New Jersey.


----------



## bravoactual

Disagreeing with what I post does not change the content of that post.  45 lied.  He knows he lied and you people do not care that he lied.

45 Fucking Lied.

He knows that COVID is an Air Borne Virus and encourages people TO NOT WEAR MASKS.  MASKS HELP PREVENT THE SPREAD OF THIS AIR BORNE VIRUS...HE IS LYING TO YOU.


----------



## jbrownson0831

bravoactual said:


> Disagreeing with what I post does not change the content of that post.  45 lied.  He knows he lied and you people do not care that he lied.
> 
> 45 Fucking Lied.
> 
> He knows that COVID is an Air Borne Virus and encourages people TO NOT WEAR MASKS.  MASKS HELP PREVENT THE SPREAD OF THIS AIR BORNE VIRUS...HE IS LYING TO YOU.


Awwwk!  Awwwwk!  Libber parrot demands a cracker awwwkkkk!


----------



## Nostra

bravoactual said:


> Disagreeing with what I post does not change the content of that post.  45 lied.  He knows he lied and you people do not care that he lied.
> 
> 45 Fucking Lied.
> 
> He knows that COVID is an Air Borne Virus and encourages people TO NOT WEAR MASKS.  MASKS HELP PREVENT THE SPREAD OF THIS AIR BORNE VIRUS...HE IS LYING TO YOU.


Link to Trump telling people to not wear masks.


----------



## charwin95

j-mac said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In mid March the outbreak was small....
> 
> " The United States confirmed 669 new cases, bringing the total number to 3,485. Five more deaths were reported, bringing the total number to 65.[635] "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline of the COVID-19 pandemic in March 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Trump was acting to ramp up PPE in Mid March when there was only some 3500 cases and only 65 deaths...I'd say that was being proactive....See, You people want to look at this through the hindsight lens and attack him for political reasons....You ought to be ashamed of yourselves politicizing this....
Click to expand...


All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US 

Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.


Bob Woodward interview on tape showed Trump knew this is a big crisis. He lied to Americans. Those deaths are not necessary. Trump is responsible for this crisis.......  Even today does it looks like he is serious fighting the pandemic? He goes around with these rallies most of his supporters don’t wear mask. He doesn’t even encourage them to wear mask against his own administrations policy. 
He tweeted Covid-19 are all lies, deaths and infections are all lies created by democrats. Tweeted only 9,000 deaths. Then promoted a lunatic doctor.

Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.


----------



## jbrownson0831

charwin95 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In mid March the outbreak was small....
> 
> " The United States confirmed 669 new cases, bringing the total number to 3,485. Five more deaths were reported, bringing the total number to 65.[635] "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline of the COVID-19 pandemic in March 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Trump was acting to ramp up PPE in Mid March when there was only some 3500 cases and only 65 deaths...I'd say that was being proactive....See, You people want to look at this through the hindsight lens and attack him for political reasons....You ought to be ashamed of yourselves politicizing this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> 
> Bob Woodward interview on tape showed Trump knew this is a big crisis. He lied to Americans. Those deaths are not necessary. Trump is responsible for this crisis.......  Even today does it looks like he is serious fighting the pandemic? He goes around with these rallies most of his supporters don’t wear mask. He doesn’t even encourage them to wear mask against his own administrations policy.
> He tweeted Covid-19 are all lies, deaths and infections are all lies created by democrats. Tweeted only 9,000 deaths. Then promoted a lunatic doctor.
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
Click to expand...

He is an excellent President and hundreds of times better than the idiot you are trotting out to run for all your complaining.


----------



## j-mac

bravoactual said:


> Disagreeing with what I post does not change the content of that post.  45 lied.  He knows he lied and you people do not care that he lied.
> 
> 45 Fucking Lied.
> 
> He knows that COVID is an Air Borne Virus and encourages people TO NOT WEAR MASKS.  MASKS HELP PREVENT THE SPREAD OF THIS AIR BORNE VIRUS...HE IS LYING TO YOU.




Give me a quote....


----------



## bravoactual

Disagreeing with what I post does not change the content of that post.  45 lied.  He knows he lied and you people do not care that he lied.

45 Fucking Lied.

He knows that COVID is an Air Borne Virus and encourages people TO NOT WEAR MASKS.  MASKS HELP PREVENT THE SPREAD OF THIS AIR BORNE VIRUS...HE IS LYING TO YOU.

45 Lied.

"*Anyone Who Wants A Test Can Get One*"....he later admitted to cutting back on testing.

45 Lied.

He knows that Social Distancing helps prevent the spread of COVID and he refuses to do so.  People are dying because of his refusal.

You know he is lying to you.  He has been lying to you all along.  Woodward's Book proves he has been lying to you.  You can try to deny those lies, but denying those lies does not change those lies.


----------



## jbrownson0831

bravoactual said:


> Disagreeing with what I post does not change the content of that post.  45 lied.  He knows he lied and you people do not care that he lied.
> 
> 45 Fucking Lied.
> 
> He knows that COVID is an Air Borne Virus and encourages people TO NOT WEAR MASKS.  MASKS HELP PREVENT THE SPREAD OF THIS AIR BORNE VIRUS...HE IS LYING TO YOU.
> 
> 45 Lied.
> 
> "*Anyone Who Wants A Test Can Get One*"....he later admitted to cutting back on testing.
> 
> 45 Lied.
> 
> He knows that Social Distancing helps prevent the spread of COVID and he refuses to do so.  People are dying because of his refusal.
> 
> You know he is lying to you.  He has been lying to you all along.  Woodward's Book proves he has been lying to you.  You can try to deny those lies, but denying those lies does not change those lies.


Please play the other side of that stupid worn out liberal record.


----------



## jbrownson0831

bravoactual said:


> Disagreeing with what I post does not change the content of that post.  45 lied.  He knows he lied and you people do not care that he lied.
> 
> 45 Fucking Lied.
> 
> He knows that COVID is an Air Borne Virus and encourages people TO NOT WEAR MASKS.  MASKS HELP PREVENT THE SPREAD OF THIS AIR BORNE VIRUS...HE IS LYING TO YOU.
> 
> 45 Lied.
> 
> "*Anyone Who Wants A Test Can Get One*"....he later admitted to cutting back on testing.
> 
> 45 Lied.
> 
> He knows that Social Distancing helps prevent the spread of COVID and he refuses to do so.  People are dying because of his refusal.
> 
> You know he is lying to you.  He has been lying to you all along.  Woodward's Book proves he has been lying to you.  You can try to deny those lies, but denying those lies does not change those lies.


Woodward's book......hahahahahahahahahaha....wait.....hahahahahahahaha yes a true unbiased picture of the President from the biggest crotchety liberal nerd of all time.


----------



## bravoactual

jbrownson0831 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In mid March the outbreak was small....
> 
> " The United States confirmed 669 new cases, bringing the total number to 3,485. Five more deaths were reported, bringing the total number to 65.[635] "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline of the COVID-19 pandemic in March 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Trump was acting to ramp up PPE in Mid March when there was only some 3500 cases and only 65 deaths...I'd say that was being proactive....See, You people want to look at this through the hindsight lens and attack him for political reasons....You ought to be ashamed of yourselves politicizing this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> 
> Bob Woodward interview on tape showed Trump knew this is a big crisis. He lied to Americans. Those deaths are not necessary. Trump is responsible for this crisis.......  Even today does it looks like he is serious fighting the pandemic? He goes around with these rallies most of his supporters don’t wear mask. He doesn’t even encourage them to wear mask against his own administrations policy.
> He tweeted Covid-19 are all lies, deaths and infections are all lies created by democrats. Tweeted only 9,000 deaths. Then promoted a lunatic doctor.
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an excellent President and hundreds of times better than the idiot you are trotting out to run for all your complaining.
Click to expand...




Over 194,000 Americans are dead because of his lies.

He called the Marines who Killed In Action at Bellau Wood, "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*".

He has attacked Gold Star Families and Denegrated the name of Men who were Prisoners of War.


----------



## eddiew

Great news ,,,Trump said we've turned the corner  ONLY 35000 cases YESTERDAY


----------



## kaz

charwin95 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's how ridiculously partisan you are.
> 
> Those Biden and Pelosi statements are totally worth bringing up because they are pointing fingers.  If we were just learning from the past to not repeat it, then it wouldn't be a big deal, no.  But when they are pointing fingers and their own nose isn't clean, then yeah, it's a big deal.
> 
> Note too your partisan bitch statement of Trump that it's "deflection" to bring up Biden and Pelosi's hypocrisy.   Again, if they weren't pointing fingers than sure, but they are and so to call it "deflection" that he's pointing out what they did is just how ultra partisan you are.
> 
> If you cared about this or science or your country at all, you'd say let's just roll up our sleeves and work together.  But you not only look for every opportunity to pounce on Trump, but you want to trip him every step of the way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TRUTH HURTS. I understand.
> Roll up sleeves and work together? Has Trump showed that to the democrats? Look at his rallies the democrats the democrat the democrats inciting violence. Like insults of KA  MA  LA.  Instead of working with mayors and governors. He threatened and insults them. You are a hypocrite big time.
> Pointing fingers. You are very funny. Look at your fake messiah blaming at Obama of his failures. Trump is a disgusting human being.
> 
> Pelosi visited China town. SO WHAT? Compared that to Trump rallies.
> 
> Trump showed and displayed corrupted,  disgusting unfit behavior as a president. A liar.....  Only the president of a certain group. He deserves to be trash.
Click to expand...


You're just wrapped up in such petty, partisan hate for Trump you don't hear anything he's saying.   

You showed what you are when Pelosi and Biden are finger pointing and you called Trump criticizing them back for their own actual actions "deflection" you proved how irrational you are


----------



## kaz

bravoactual said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In mid March the outbreak was small....
> 
> " The United States confirmed 669 new cases, bringing the total number to 3,485. Five more deaths were reported, bringing the total number to 65.[635] "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline of the COVID-19 pandemic in March 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Trump was acting to ramp up PPE in Mid March when there was only some 3500 cases and only 65 deaths...I'd say that was being proactive....See, You people want to look at this through the hindsight lens and attack him for political reasons....You ought to be ashamed of yourselves politicizing this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> 
> Bob Woodward interview on tape showed Trump knew this is a big crisis. He lied to Americans. Those deaths are not necessary. Trump is responsible for this crisis.......  Even today does it looks like he is serious fighting the pandemic? He goes around with these rallies most of his supporters don’t wear mask. He doesn’t even encourage them to wear mask against his own administrations policy.
> He tweeted Covid-19 are all lies, deaths and infections are all lies created by democrats. Tweeted only 9,000 deaths. Then promoted a lunatic doctor.
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an excellent President and hundreds of times better than the idiot you are trotting out to run for all your complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 194,000 Americans are dead because of his lies.
> 
> He called the Marines who Killed In Action at Bellau Wood, "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*".
> 
> He has attacked Gold Star Families and Denegrated the name of Men who were Prisoners of War.
Click to expand...


When you keep blaming the coronavirus on Trump you just ensure no one will ever take you seriously


----------



## Billiejeens

eddiew said:


> WHO to believe ?Kaz Billie ?Easy?...or Brennan?
> Former CIA Director Labels Trump 'Absolute Abomination' Over Woodward Book Revelations



It's remarkable that would be a question.


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> Great news ,,,Trump said we've turned the corner  ONLY 35000 cases YESTERDAY



Great, Trump will get the Biden virus under control


----------



## jbrownson0831

bravoactual said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In mid March the outbreak was small....
> 
> " The United States confirmed 669 new cases, bringing the total number to 3,485. Five more deaths were reported, bringing the total number to 65.[635] "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline of the COVID-19 pandemic in March 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Trump was acting to ramp up PPE in Mid March when there was only some 3500 cases and only 65 deaths...I'd say that was being proactive....See, You people want to look at this through the hindsight lens and attack him for political reasons....You ought to be ashamed of yourselves politicizing this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> 
> Bob Woodward interview on tape showed Trump knew this is a big crisis. He lied to Americans. Those deaths are not necessary. Trump is responsible for this crisis.......  Even today does it looks like he is serious fighting the pandemic? He goes around with these rallies most of his supporters don’t wear mask. He doesn’t even encourage them to wear mask against his own administrations policy.
> He tweeted Covid-19 are all lies, deaths and infections are all lies created by democrats. Tweeted only 9,000 deaths. Then promoted a lunatic doctor.
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an excellent President and hundreds of times better than the idiot you are trotting out to run for all your complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 194,000 Americans are dead because of his lies.
> 
> He called the Marines who Killed In Action at Bellau Wood, "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*".
> 
> He has attacked Gold Star Families and Denegrated the name of Men who were Prisoners of War.
Click to expand...

No, over 90,000 in 6 Democrat led illegal sanctuary states are dead because of inept and idiot Democrat governors and their global leading 8% mortality rate.  The remaining 44 states have the additional 100,000 deaths but with increased testing and much more common sense and less stupidity, a 1.8% mortality rate which brought the US down to 2.9%.  You can awwwk and parrot all the ignorant lying points you want, but this thing turned bad early because of idiot Democrats like yourself.


----------



## jbrownson0831

bravoactual said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In mid March the outbreak was small....
> 
> " The United States confirmed 669 new cases, bringing the total number to 3,485. Five more deaths were reported, bringing the total number to 65.[635] "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline of the COVID-19 pandemic in March 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Trump was acting to ramp up PPE in Mid March when there was only some 3500 cases and only 65 deaths...I'd say that was being proactive....See, You people want to look at this through the hindsight lens and attack him for political reasons....You ought to be ashamed of yourselves politicizing this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> 
> Bob Woodward interview on tape showed Trump knew this is a big crisis. He lied to Americans. Those deaths are not necessary. Trump is responsible for this crisis.......  Even today does it looks like he is serious fighting the pandemic? He goes around with these rallies most of his supporters don’t wear mask. He doesn’t even encourage them to wear mask against his own administrations policy.
> He tweeted Covid-19 are all lies, deaths and infections are all lies created by democrats. Tweeted only 9,000 deaths. Then promoted a lunatic doctor.
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an excellent President and hundreds of times better than the idiot you are trotting out to run for all your complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 194,000 Americans are dead because of his lies.
> 
> He called the Marines who Killed In Action at Bellau Wood, "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*".
> 
> He has attacked Gold Star Families and Denegrated the name of Men who were Prisoners of War.
Click to expand...

Oh and the sources for your other misinformation on the Marines are not credible but of course you know that.


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> WHO to believe ?Kaz Billie ?Easy?...or Brennan?
> Former CIA Director Labels Trump 'Absolute Abomination' Over Woodward Book Revelations



Believe anyone over a never Trumper


----------



## Billiejeens

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHO to believe ?Kaz Billie ?Easy?...or Brennan?
> Former CIA Director Labels Trump 'Absolute Abomination' Over Woodward Book Revelations
> 
> 
> 
> What?  A former CIA director blasting Trump?  Say it aint so ed, say it aint so!
Click to expand...


And the one that all indications are was the person who led the Coup Attempt.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> Great news ,,,Trump said we've turned the corner  ONLY 35000 cases YESTERDAY


More cases lower the overinflated Killer Cuomo death rate...I know thats bad news for you wackos.


----------



## bravoactual

j-mac said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreeing with what I post does not change the content of that post.  45 lied.  He knows he lied and you people do not care that he lied.
> 
> 45 Fucking Lied.
> 
> He knows that COVID is an Air Borne Virus and encourages people TO NOT WEAR MASKS.  MASKS HELP PREVENT THE SPREAD OF THIS AIR BORNE VIRUS...HE IS LYING TO YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a quote....
Click to expand...




j-mac said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreeing with what I post does not change the content of that post.  45 lied.  He knows he lied and you people do not care that he lied.
> 
> 45 Fucking Lied.
> 
> He knows that COVID is an Air Borne Virus and encourages people TO NOT WEAR MASKS.  MASKS HELP PREVENT THE SPREAD OF THIS AIR BORNE VIRUS...HE IS LYING TO YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a quote....
Click to expand...


"*Anyone Who Wants A Test Can Get One*" - He fucking lied.

"


j-mac said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreeing with what I post does not change the content of that post.  45 lied.  He knows he lied and you people do not care that he lied.
> 
> 45 Fucking Lied.
> 
> He knows that COVID is an Air Borne Virus and encourages people TO NOT WEAR MASKS.  MASKS HELP PREVENT THE SPREAD OF THIS AIR BORNE VIRUS...HE IS LYING TO YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a quote....
Click to expand...


Check 1845, there are several there. Also check my earlier posts, unless of course like all the other Cons here you are afraid of the truth.


----------



## jbrownson0831

bravoactual said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreeing with what I post does not change the content of that post.  45 lied.  He knows he lied and you people do not care that he lied.
> 
> 45 Fucking Lied.
> 
> He knows that COVID is an Air Borne Virus and encourages people TO NOT WEAR MASKS.  MASKS HELP PREVENT THE SPREAD OF THIS AIR BORNE VIRUS...HE IS LYING TO YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a quote....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreeing with what I post does not change the content of that post.  45 lied.  He knows he lied and you people do not care that he lied.
> 
> 45 Fucking Lied.
> 
> He knows that COVID is an Air Borne Virus and encourages people TO NOT WEAR MASKS.  MASKS HELP PREVENT THE SPREAD OF THIS AIR BORNE VIRUS...HE IS LYING TO YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a quote....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "*Anyone Who Wants A Test Can Get One*" - He fucking lied.
> 
> "
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreeing with what I post does not change the content of that post.  45 lied.  He knows he lied and you people do not care that he lied.
> 
> 45 Fucking Lied.
> 
> He knows that COVID is an Air Borne Virus and encourages people TO NOT WEAR MASKS.  MASKS HELP PREVENT THE SPREAD OF THIS AIR BORNE VIRUS...HE IS LYING TO YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a quote....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check 1845, there are several there. Also check my earlier posts, unless of course like all the other Cons here you are afraid of the truth.
Click to expand...

Not really.....now I am a little afraid of you goofy....


----------



## jbrownson0831

bravoactual said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreeing with what I post does not change the content of that post.  45 lied.  He knows he lied and you people do not care that he lied.
> 
> 45 Fucking Lied.
> 
> He knows that COVID is an Air Borne Virus and encourages people TO NOT WEAR MASKS.  MASKS HELP PREVENT THE SPREAD OF THIS AIR BORNE VIRUS...HE IS LYING TO YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a quote....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreeing with what I post does not change the content of that post.  45 lied.  He knows he lied and you people do not care that he lied.
> 
> 45 Fucking Lied.
> 
> He knows that COVID is an Air Borne Virus and encourages people TO NOT WEAR MASKS.  MASKS HELP PREVENT THE SPREAD OF THIS AIR BORNE VIRUS...HE IS LYING TO YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a quote....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "*Anyone Who Wants A Test Can Get One*" - He fucking lied.
> 
> "
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreeing with what I post does not change the content of that post.  45 lied.  He knows he lied and you people do not care that he lied.
> 
> 45 Fucking Lied.
> 
> He knows that COVID is an Air Borne Virus and encourages people TO NOT WEAR MASKS.  MASKS HELP PREVENT THE SPREAD OF THIS AIR BORNE VIRUS...HE IS LYING TO YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a quote....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check 1845, there are several there. Also check my earlier posts, unless of course like all the other Cons here you are afraid of the truth.
Click to expand...

91 million tests is a lot, right Einstein?  I would say now just about anyone who wants a test gets it.


----------



## Flopper

jbrownson0831 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid a panic
> Right idea
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that other world leaders managed to not panic their citizens.
> 
> And this is Trump we are talking about. The same guy who couldn't stop talking about an "immigrant invasion" The same Trump whose inaugural address was titled "American Carnage" . The same Trump who is currently falsely claiming that Portland is on fire. Puhleese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> Trump not only has contempt for America’s war dead but he has contempt for the intelligence of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nancy got the same briefing since she's speaker of the house come to Chinatown was her call for action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and? That has what to do with Trump’s failed leadership?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump hasn't failed in his leadership so nothing.
Click to expand...

Trump has not failed in his leadership because he hasn't offered any leadership in the fight against the cornavirus.  He has refused to take any responsibility for the failure of his administration to have working test kits in March.   He has blamed China, the WHO, the democrats, Obama, and probably others for the epidemic in the US.  He leaves the public confused when he praises unorthodox cures while his own people are warning the public about using them.   His healthcare advisors and the CDC was telling the public to wear masks and Trump was questions the effectiveness, often refusing to set an example by wearing a mask, and worst of all encouraging open rebellion in states where governors tried to make masks mandatory.   Anyone questioning why the high infection rate and death toll in the US, need only look to our non-leader in the White House.


----------



## Flopper

jbrownson0831 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreeing with what I post does not change the content of that post.  45 lied.  He knows he lied and you people do not care that he lied.
> 
> 45 Fucking Lied.
> 
> He knows that COVID is an Air Borne Virus and encourages people TO NOT WEAR MASKS.  MASKS HELP PREVENT THE SPREAD OF THIS AIR BORNE VIRUS...HE IS LYING TO YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a quote....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreeing with what I post does not change the content of that post.  45 lied.  He knows he lied and you people do not care that he lied.
> 
> 45 Fucking Lied.
> 
> He knows that COVID is an Air Borne Virus and encourages people TO NOT WEAR MASKS.  MASKS HELP PREVENT THE SPREAD OF THIS AIR BORNE VIRUS...HE IS LYING TO YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a quote....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "*Anyone Who Wants A Test Can Get One*" - He fucking lied.
> 
> "
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreeing with what I post does not change the content of that post.  45 lied.  He knows he lied and you people do not care that he lied.
> 
> 45 Fucking Lied.
> 
> He knows that COVID is an Air Borne Virus and encourages people TO NOT WEAR MASKS.  MASKS HELP PREVENT THE SPREAD OF THIS AIR BORNE VIRUS...HE IS LYING TO YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a quote....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check 1845, there are several there. Also check my earlier posts, unless of course like all the other Cons here you are afraid of the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 91 million tests is a lot, right Einstein?  I would say now just about anyone who wants a test gets it.
Click to expand...

Keep thinking that way and we never get the virus under control.  Experts say in order for the U.S. to control the coronavirus pandemic; it needs to perform as many as 200 million tests every month.  This recommendation was released in a new report from the Rockefeller foundation and the Duke-Margolis Center for health policy.









						U.S. Needs 200 Million Tests Per Month - WLTZ
					

(CNN) – Experts say in order for the U.S. to control the coronavirus pandemic; it needs to perform as many as 200 million tests every month. This recommendation was released in a new report from the Rockefeller foundation and the Duke-Margolis Center for health policy. Experts say in order for...




					www.wltz.com


----------



## j-mac

charwin95 said:


> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US



He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?



> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.



OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....

What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.



> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.



I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...


----------



## jbrownson0831

Flopper said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid a panic
> Right idea
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that other world leaders managed to not panic their citizens.
> 
> And this is Trump we are talking about. The same guy who couldn't stop talking about an "immigrant invasion" The same Trump whose inaugural address was titled "American Carnage" . The same Trump who is currently falsely claiming that Portland is on fire. Puhleese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> Trump not only has contempt for America’s war dead but he has contempt for the intelligence of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nancy got the same briefing since she's speaker of the house come to Chinatown was her call for action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and? That has what to do with Trump’s failed leadership?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump hasn't failed in his leadership so nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has not failed in his leadership because he hasn't offered any leadership in the fight against the cornavirus.  He has refused to take any responsibility for the failure of his administration to have working test kits in March.   He has blamed China, the WHO, the democrats, Obama, and probably others for the epidemic in the US.  He leaves the public confused when he praises unorthodox cures while his own people are warning the public about using them.   His healthcare advisors and the CDC was telling the public to wear masks and Trump was questions the effectiveness, often refusing to set an example by wearing a mask, and worst of all encouraging open rebellion in states where governors tried to make masks mandatory.   Anyone questioning why the high infection rate and death toll in the US, need only look to our non-leader in the White House.
Click to expand...

I don't see it that way.  For one, I don't buy the comments of "experts" who have no decision making responsibility and no authority, and can say whatever they want as the weather changes.  And they change their minds all the time.  Trump and other decision makers have to work off viable information to make future plans and get the economy going while watching out for the safety of the people.  I don't consider him anywhere near the biggest finger pointer either....the horrible leadership of Cuomo and the other Democrat governors is what is criminal here yet you libbers give them a pass and blame Mr Trump for everything.


----------



## dudmuck

jbrownson0831 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In mid March the outbreak was small....
> 
> " The United States confirmed 669 new cases, bringing the total number to 3,485. Five more deaths were reported, bringing the total number to 65.[635] "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline of the COVID-19 pandemic in March 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Trump was acting to ramp up PPE in Mid March when there was only some 3500 cases and only 65 deaths...I'd say that was being proactive....See, You people want to look at this through the hindsight lens and attack him for political reasons....You ought to be ashamed of yourselves politicizing this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> 
> Bob Woodward interview on tape showed Trump knew this is a big crisis. He lied to Americans. Those deaths are not necessary. Trump is responsible for this crisis.......  Even today does it looks like he is serious fighting the pandemic? He goes around with these rallies most of his supporters don’t wear mask. He doesn’t even encourage them to wear mask against his own administrations policy.
> He tweeted Covid-19 are all lies, deaths and infections are all lies created by democrats. Tweeted only 9,000 deaths. Then promoted a lunatic doctor.
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an excellent President and hundreds of times better than the idiot you are trotting out to run for all your complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 194,000 Americans are dead because of his lies.
> 
> He called the Marines who Killed In Action at Bellau Wood, "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*".
> 
> He has attacked Gold Star Families and Denegrated the name of Men who were Prisoners of War.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, over 90,000 in 6 Democrat led illegal sanctuary states are dead because of inept and idiot Democrat governors and their global leading 8% mortality rate.  The remaining 44 states have the additional 100,000 deaths but with increased testing and much more common sense and less stupidity, a 1.8% mortality rate which brought the US down to 2.9%.  You can awwwk and parrot all the ignorant lying points you want, but this thing turned bad early because of idiot Democrats like yourself.
Click to expand...

_To understand just how we found ourselves in such a devastating humanitarian and economic predicament, look no further than how the governors and legislatures of many red states blindly deferred to President Trump and his blatant disregard for medical expertise.

Adjusting for population, the ten states with the highest rates of new coronavirus cases are Florida, Alabama, Nevada, Louisiana, Mississippi, Georgia, South Carolina, Arizona, Tennessee and Arkansas._









						Thanks to red states, the world views America with shock and pity
					

There are no excuses for the devastation that many red states’ willful ignorance of medical expertise is unleashing upon America today




					thehill.com


----------



## jbrownson0831

Flopper said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreeing with what I post does not change the content of that post.  45 lied.  He knows he lied and you people do not care that he lied.
> 
> 45 Fucking Lied.
> 
> He knows that COVID is an Air Borne Virus and encourages people TO NOT WEAR MASKS.  MASKS HELP PREVENT THE SPREAD OF THIS AIR BORNE VIRUS...HE IS LYING TO YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a quote....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreeing with what I post does not change the content of that post.  45 lied.  He knows he lied and you people do not care that he lied.
> 
> 45 Fucking Lied.
> 
> He knows that COVID is an Air Borne Virus and encourages people TO NOT WEAR MASKS.  MASKS HELP PREVENT THE SPREAD OF THIS AIR BORNE VIRUS...HE IS LYING TO YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a quote....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "*Anyone Who Wants A Test Can Get One*" - He fucking lied.
> 
> "
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreeing with what I post does not change the content of that post.  45 lied.  He knows he lied and you people do not care that he lied.
> 
> 45 Fucking Lied.
> 
> He knows that COVID is an Air Borne Virus and encourages people TO NOT WEAR MASKS.  MASKS HELP PREVENT THE SPREAD OF THIS AIR BORNE VIRUS...HE IS LYING TO YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a quote....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check 1845, there are several there. Also check my earlier posts, unless of course like all the other Cons here you are afraid of the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 91 million tests is a lot, right Einstein?  I would say now just about anyone who wants a test gets it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep thinking that way and we never get the virus under control.  Experts say in order for the U.S. to control the coronavirus pandemic; it needs to perform as many as 200 million tests every month.  This recommendation was released in a new report from the Rockefeller foundation and the Duke-Margolis Center for health policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Needs 200 Million Tests Per Month - WLTZ
> 
> 
> (CNN) – Experts say in order for the U.S. to control the coronavirus pandemic; it needs to perform as many as 200 million tests every month. This recommendation was released in a new report from the Rockefeller foundation and the Duke-Margolis Center for health policy. Experts say in order for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wltz.com
Click to expand...

The virus has been under control for some time now.  Look at the state by state results whereby the good states who increased testing also have very low mortality rates.  Continuing to pretend this leftyvirus is the killer all of you claimed early on is the biggest lie to the public and cost millions their jobs.


----------



## Camp

I thought for sure nothing could expose Trump's lack of character the way the "Suckers and Losers" report did. Fooled me. Lying to Americans about how dangerous and deadly COVID-19 was brought Trump to a new depth of evil.


----------



## j-mac

Flopper said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid a panic
> Right idea
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that other world leaders managed to not panic their citizens.
> 
> And this is Trump we are talking about. The same guy who couldn't stop talking about an "immigrant invasion" The same Trump whose inaugural address was titled "American Carnage" . The same Trump who is currently falsely claiming that Portland is on fire. Puhleese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> Trump not only has contempt for America’s war dead but he has contempt for the intelligence of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nancy got the same briefing since she's speaker of the house come to Chinatown was her call for action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and? That has what to do with Trump’s failed leadership?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump hasn't failed in his leadership so nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has not failed in his leadership because he hasn't offered any leadership in the fight against the cornavirus.  He has refused to take any responsibility for the failure of his administration to have working test kits in March.   He has blamed China, the WHO, the democrats, Obama, and probably others for the epidemic in the US.  He leaves the public confused when he praises unorthodox cures while his own people are warning the public about using them.   His healthcare advisors and the CDC was telling the public to wear masks and Trump was questions the effectiveness, often refusing to set an example by wearing a mask, and worst of all encouraging open rebellion in states where governors tried to make masks mandatory.   Anyone questioning why the high infection rate and death toll in the US, need only look to our non-leader in the White House.
Click to expand...


That is such BS, and shows you don't even know how these tests are devoloped....

"

According to the sources, the problem began with the United States' process for developing a diagnostic test. 

While China, Germany, and several other countries also opted to develop their own testing kits for the new coronavirus, the turnaround time was longer in the United States.  

In the United States, CDC and *FDA*, working closely with *HHS* officials, take the lead on developing new diagnostic tests to ensure tests are accurate and reliable. But, according to the _Post_, the federal officials' messaging and approach discouraged hospitals from developing and using their own in-house testing kits because they would need to obtain FDA's permission to use them. That meant screening needed to be "rationed," former FDA Commissioner Scott Gottlieb explained in a tweet dated Feb. 2.

The next problem came in the initial batch of tests. On Feb. 6 and 7, CDC shipped testing kits to public health labs, but the labs soon reported issues with the diagnostics, which further limited screening. On Feb. 12, CDC announced some of the tests provided labs with inconclusive results. The problem, which involved an ingredient in the test kit, had further slowed the United States' ability to test and confirm COVID-19 diagnoses, requiring most of the testing to be conducted at CDC's headquarters in Atlanta.

A federal official, who spoke with the _Post_ on the condition of anonymity, said the issue could have stemmed from contamination in the CDC lab where the tests had been developed or design flaw.

Once CDC became aware of the issue, the agency decided to fix the diagnostic test instead of switching to the diagnostic tests being used by other countries—a move that drew criticism from experts. However, CDC said applying for an FDA authorization to use tests from other countries and then validating and manufacturing the test would have taken the agency longer than fixing the issues with the agency's already validated tests."






						Why doesn't America have enough coronavirus tests?
					

Delays, glitches, and missteps over a six-week period undermined the U.S. response to the new coronavirus, according to experts and federal government health officials, and despite recent progress, delays in testing persist.




					www.advisory.com


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news ,,,Trump said we've turned the corner  ONLY 35000 cases YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great, Trump will get the Biden virus under control
Click to expand...

Yeah kaz  only 35000 cases yesterday   We've turned the corner  NOW I'm having a celebration drink   Any more rallies coming up where 1000's of repubs gather with no masks?? Just askin


----------



## jbrownson0831

dudmuck said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In mid March the outbreak was small....
> 
> " The United States confirmed 669 new cases, bringing the total number to 3,485. Five more deaths were reported, bringing the total number to 65.[635] "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline of the COVID-19 pandemic in March 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Trump was acting to ramp up PPE in Mid March when there was only some 3500 cases and only 65 deaths...I'd say that was being proactive....See, You people want to look at this through the hindsight lens and attack him for political reasons....You ought to be ashamed of yourselves politicizing this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> 
> Bob Woodward interview on tape showed Trump knew this is a big crisis. He lied to Americans. Those deaths are not necessary. Trump is responsible for this crisis.......  Even today does it looks like he is serious fighting the pandemic? He goes around with these rallies most of his supporters don’t wear mask. He doesn’t even encourage them to wear mask against his own administrations policy.
> He tweeted Covid-19 are all lies, deaths and infections are all lies created by democrats. Tweeted only 9,000 deaths. Then promoted a lunatic doctor.
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an excellent President and hundreds of times better than the idiot you are trotting out to run for all your complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 194,000 Americans are dead because of his lies.
> 
> He called the Marines who Killed In Action at Bellau Wood, "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*".
> 
> He has attacked Gold Star Families and Denegrated the name of Men who were Prisoners of War.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, over 90,000 in 6 Democrat led illegal sanctuary states are dead because of inept and idiot Democrat governors and their global leading 8% mortality rate.  The remaining 44 states have the additional 100,000 deaths but with increased testing and much more common sense and less stupidity, a 1.8% mortality rate which brought the US down to 2.9%.  You can awwwk and parrot all the ignorant lying points you want, but this thing turned bad early because of idiot Democrats like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _To understand just how we found ourselves in such a devastating humanitarian and economic predicament, look no further than how the governors and legislatures of many red states blindly deferred to President Trump and his blatant disregard for medical expertise.
> 
> Adjusting for population, the ten states with the highest rates of new coronavirus cases are Florida, Alabama, Nevada, Louisiana, Mississippi, Georgia, South Carolina, Arizona, Tennessee and Arkansas._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to red states, the world views America with shock and pity
> 
> 
> There are no excuses for the devastation that many red states’ willful ignorance of medical expertise is unleashing upon America today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
Click to expand...

Another part of your hoax......more cases is not bad it is actually good.  Increased testing identifies millions who didnt know they have or had the virus as the mortality rate drops.  Do you even know what you are talking about?  Critical cases are now .5% of total active cases and the available testing continues to identify more and more asymptomatic folks.  Check the mortality rates of all the states you mention here then compare those to New York and New Jersey.


----------



## georgephillip

kaz said:


> And Democrats lie more about what Trump said than Trump lies himself. And then there are all your own lies as well. The Democrats are 10 times the liars that Trump is


*Trump is a pathological liar which means he is probably unaware of when the words coming out of his mouth accurately reflect the "thoughts" going through his mind.

He says whatever is needed to prove his point, and everything he says is the 'truth'*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/grap...atabase/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.72554c7eccdd

“We built the greatest economy in history, not only for our country, but for the world. We were number one, by far.”

"FACT CHECK:

"Before the coronavirus pandemic shuttered businesses and sent unemployment soaring, the president could certainly brag about the state of the economy in his first three years as president. 

"But he ran into trouble when he made a play for the history books to say it was the best economy in U.S. history. 

*"By just about any important measure, the economy under Trump did not do as well as it did under Presidents Dwight D. Eisenhower, Lyndon B. Johnson or Bill Clinton."*


----------



## j-mac

Camp said:


> I thought for sure nothing could expose Trump's lack of character the way the "Suckers and Losers" report did. Fooled me. Lying to Americans about how dangerous and deadly COVID-19 was brought Trump to a new depth of evil.



Oh, you mean that lie by the liberal editor of the Atlantic? As for lying to American's about C-19, that's a lie as well...So, you're just a liar.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news ,,,Trump said we've turned the corner  ONLY 35000 cases YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great, Trump will get the Biden virus under control
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah kaz  only 35000 cases yesterday   We've turned the corner  NOW I'm having a celebration drink   Any more rallies coming up where 1000's of repubs gather with no masks?? Just askin
Click to expand...

Again, so what?  More cases is a good thing.


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHO to believe ?Kaz Billie ?Easy?...or Brennan?
> Former CIA Director Labels Trump 'Absolute Abomination' Over Woodward Book Revelations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe anyone over a never Trumper
Click to expand...

Hey kaz ol man  Trump lies his ass off and ADMITS it and you don't believe him??  lol  I'll have another bartender


----------



## j-mac

georgephillip said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Democrats lie more about what Trump said than Trump lies himself. And then there are all your own lies as well. The Democrats are 10 times the liars that Trump is
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump is a pathological liar which means he is probably unaware of when the words coming out of his mouth accurately reflect the "thoughts" going through his mind.
> 
> He says whatever is needed to prove his point, and everything he says is the 'truth'*
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/grap...atabase/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.72554c7eccdd
> 
> “We built the greatest economy in history, not only for our country, but for the world. We were number one, by far.”
> 
> "FACT CHECK:
> 
> "Before the coronavirus pandemic shuttered businesses and sent unemployment soaring, the president could certainly brag about the state of the economy in his first three years as president.
> 
> "But he ran into trouble when he made a play for the history books to say it was the best economy in U.S. history.
> 
> *"By just about any important measure, the economy under Trump did not do as well as it did under Presidents Dwight D. Eisenhower, Lyndon B. Johnson or Bill Clinton."*
Click to expand...


Good Grief, you people are full of shit....


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHO to believe ?Kaz Billie ?Easy?...or Brennan?
> Former CIA Director Labels Trump 'Absolute Abomination' Over Woodward Book Revelations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe anyone over a never Trumper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey kaz ol man  Trump lies his ass off and ADMITS it and you don't believe him??  lol  I'll have another bartender
Click to expand...

Awwwwk!  Libber Polly want another Russian vodka awwwkkkk!


----------



## j-mac

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHO to believe ?Kaz Billie ?Easy?...or Brennan?
> Former CIA Director Labels Trump 'Absolute Abomination' Over Woodward Book Revelations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe anyone over a never Trumper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey kaz ol man  Trump lies his ass off and ADMITS it and you don't believe him??  lol  I'll have another bartender
Click to expand...


LOL....What you should have said was "Trump triggers me, so I come in here to vent..."


----------



## Nostra

dudmuck said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In mid March the outbreak was small....
> 
> " The United States confirmed 669 new cases, bringing the total number to 3,485. Five more deaths were reported, bringing the total number to 65.[635] "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline of the COVID-19 pandemic in March 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Trump was acting to ramp up PPE in Mid March when there was only some 3500 cases and only 65 deaths...I'd say that was being proactive....See, You people want to look at this through the hindsight lens and attack him for political reasons....You ought to be ashamed of yourselves politicizing this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> 
> Bob Woodward interview on tape showed Trump knew this is a big crisis. He lied to Americans. Those deaths are not necessary. Trump is responsible for this crisis.......  Even today does it looks like he is serious fighting the pandemic? He goes around with these rallies most of his supporters don’t wear mask. He doesn’t even encourage them to wear mask against his own administrations policy.
> He tweeted Covid-19 are all lies, deaths and infections are all lies created by democrats. Tweeted only 9,000 deaths. Then promoted a lunatic doctor.
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an excellent President and hundreds of times better than the idiot you are trotting out to run for all your complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 194,000 Americans are dead because of his lies.
> 
> He called the Marines who Killed In Action at Bellau Wood, "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*".
> 
> He has attacked Gold Star Families and Denegrated the name of Men who were Prisoners of War.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, over 90,000 in 6 Democrat led illegal sanctuary states are dead because of inept and idiot Democrat governors and their global leading 8% mortality rate.  The remaining 44 states have the additional 100,000 deaths but with increased testing and much more common sense and less stupidity, a 1.8% mortality rate which brought the US down to 2.9%.  You can awwwk and parrot all the ignorant lying points you want, but this thing turned bad early because of idiot Democrats like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _To understand just how we found ourselves in such a devastating humanitarian and economic predicament, look no further than how the governors and legislatures of many red states blindly deferred to President Trump and his blatant disregard for medical expertise.
> 
> Adjusting for population, the ten states with the highest rates of new coronavirus cases are Florida, Alabama, Nevada, Louisiana, Mississippi, Georgia, South Carolina, Arizona, Tennessee and Arkansas._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to red states, the world views America with shock and pity
> 
> 
> There are no excuses for the devastation that many red states’ willful ignorance of medical expertise is unleashing upon America today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
Click to expand...



Kung Flu Death Rates:

New York: 6.97%
New Jersey: 8.11%
Mass: 7.42%
CN: 8.28%
PA:  5.38%
DC: 4.25%


Florida:  1.9%
Texas: 2.08%
NV: 1.98%
AL: 1.71%
GA: 2.15%
TN: 1.19%


See a pattern?


----------



## georgephillip

kaz said:


> Are you serious? A Wharton MBA is WAY more impressive than Syracuse law school. And undergrad, Biden went to nobody Delaware, LOL.


Donald Trump never received a Wharton MBA.
He was an undergrad at Penn where one of his professors had this to say about his intelligence:



Like all Ivy League schools, Penn publicly posts the names of all students who graduate with honors, and Trump's name is missing from his class' list.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Nostra said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In mid March the outbreak was small....
> 
> " The United States confirmed 669 new cases, bringing the total number to 3,485. Five more deaths were reported, bringing the total number to 65.[635] "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline of the COVID-19 pandemic in March 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Trump was acting to ramp up PPE in Mid March when there was only some 3500 cases and only 65 deaths...I'd say that was being proactive....See, You people want to look at this through the hindsight lens and attack him for political reasons....You ought to be ashamed of yourselves politicizing this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> 
> Bob Woodward interview on tape showed Trump knew this is a big crisis. He lied to Americans. Those deaths are not necessary. Trump is responsible for this crisis.......  Even today does it looks like he is serious fighting the pandemic? He goes around with these rallies most of his supporters don’t wear mask. He doesn’t even encourage them to wear mask against his own administrations policy.
> He tweeted Covid-19 are all lies, deaths and infections are all lies created by democrats. Tweeted only 9,000 deaths. Then promoted a lunatic doctor.
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an excellent President and hundreds of times better than the idiot you are trotting out to run for all your complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 194,000 Americans are dead because of his lies.
> 
> He called the Marines who Killed In Action at Bellau Wood, "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*".
> 
> He has attacked Gold Star Families and Denegrated the name of Men who were Prisoners of War.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, over 90,000 in 6 Democrat led illegal sanctuary states are dead because of inept and idiot Democrat governors and their global leading 8% mortality rate.  The remaining 44 states have the additional 100,000 deaths but with increased testing and much more common sense and less stupidity, a 1.8% mortality rate which brought the US down to 2.9%.  You can awwwk and parrot all the ignorant lying points you want, but this thing turned bad early because of idiot Democrats like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _To understand just how we found ourselves in such a devastating humanitarian and economic predicament, look no further than how the governors and legislatures of many red states blindly deferred to President Trump and his blatant disregard for medical expertise.
> 
> Adjusting for population, the ten states with the highest rates of new coronavirus cases are Florida, Alabama, Nevada, Louisiana, Mississippi, Georgia, South Carolina, Arizona, Tennessee and Arkansas._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to red states, the world views America with shock and pity
> 
> 
> There are no excuses for the devastation that many red states’ willful ignorance of medical expertise is unleashing upon America today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Kung Flu Death Rates:
> 
> New York: 6.97%
> New Jersey: 8.11%
> Mass: 7.42%
> CN: 8.28%
> PA:  5.38%
> DC: 4.25%
> 
> 
> Florida:  1.9%
> Texas: 2.08%
> NV: 1.98%
> AL: 1.71%
> GA: 2.15%
> TN: 1.19%
> 
> 
> See a pattern?
Click to expand...

Exactly......but you realize these are statistics so the parrots will squawk lies, lies, lies!!!!


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news ,,,Trump said we've turned the corner  ONLY 35000 cases YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great, Trump will get the Biden virus under control
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah kaz  only 35000 cases yesterday   We've turned the corner  NOW I'm having a celebration drink   Any more rallies coming up where 1000's of repubs gather with no masks?? Just askin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, so what?  More cases is a good thing.
Click to expand...

Brownie I agree   Trump needs more rallies with 1000's of republicans all gathered with no masks   I'd love it


----------



## jbrownson0831

georgephillip said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? A Wharton MBA is WAY more impressive than Syracuse law school. And undergrad, Biden went to nobody Delaware, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump never received a Wharton MBA.
> He was an undergrad at Penn where one of his professors had this to say about his intelligence:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like all Ivy League schools, Penn publicly posts the names of all students who graduate with honors, and Trump's name is missing from his class' list.
Click to expand...

It cannot be....a wacko do nothing libber professor saying bad things about the President.....unbelievable.


----------



## eddiew

georgephillip said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? A Wharton MBA is WAY more impressive than Syracuse law school. And undergrad, Biden went to nobody Delaware, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump never received a Wharton MBA.
> He was an undergrad at Penn where one of his professors had this to say about his intelligence:
> View attachment 387382
> Like all Ivy League schools, Penn publicly posts the names of all students who graduate with honors, and Trump's name is missing from his class' list.
Click to expand...

Called him the dumbest pos he ever taught


----------



## Mac1958




----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news ,,,Trump said we've turned the corner  ONLY 35000 cases YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great, Trump will get the Biden virus under control
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah kaz  only 35000 cases yesterday   We've turned the corner  NOW I'm having a celebration drink   Any more rallies coming up where 1000's of repubs gather with no masks?? Just askin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, so what?  More cases is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brownie I agree   Trump needs more rallies with 1000's of republicans all gathered with no masks   I'd love it
Click to expand...

But the increased cases with no deaths would make your squawking about the zombievirus more and more ridiculous...


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? A Wharton MBA is WAY more impressive than Syracuse law school. And undergrad, Biden went to nobody Delaware, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump never received a Wharton MBA.
> He was an undergrad at Penn where one of his professors had this to say about his intelligence:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like all Ivy League schools, Penn publicly posts the names of all students who graduate with honors, and Trump's name is missing from his class' list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It cannot be....a wacko do nothing libber professor saying bad things about the President.....unbelievable.
Click to expand...

A punk who had to go to military school because he was such an ah even back then


----------



## Camp

j-mac said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought for sure nothing could expose Trump's lack of character the way the "Suckers and Losers" report did. Fooled me. Lying to Americans about how dangerous and deadly COVID-19 was brought Trump to a new depth of evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean that lie by the liberal editor of the Atlantic? As for lying to American's about C-19, that's a lie as well...So, you're just a liar.
Click to expand...

Only complete assholes can listen to those recordings and not realize what a liar Trump has been about COVID.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Mac1958 said:


>


Makes no difference...that governor is blamed if he tells them and they stay and are killed, or if he doesn't and the same thing happens.


----------



## eddiew

Mac1958 said:


>


YES    but not if he said it was no big deal  like magic it'll disappear


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? A Wharton MBA is WAY more impressive than Syracuse law school. And undergrad, Biden went to nobody Delaware, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump never received a Wharton MBA.
> He was an undergrad at Penn where one of his professors had this to say about his intelligence:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like all Ivy League schools, Penn publicly posts the names of all students who graduate with honors, and Trump's name is missing from his class' list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It cannot be....a wacko do nothing libber professor saying bad things about the President.....unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A punk who had to go to military school because he was such an ah even back then
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with military school.


----------



## Nostra

Mac1958 said:


>


Hurricanes are a known quantity, Dumbfuck.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Camp said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought for sure nothing could expose Trump's lack of character the way the "Suckers and Losers" report did. Fooled me. Lying to Americans about how dangerous and deadly COVID-19 was brought Trump to a new depth of evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean that lie by the liberal editor of the Atlantic? As for lying to American's about C-19, that's a lie as well...So, you're just a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only complete assholes can listen to those recordings and not realize what a liar Trump has been about COVID.
Click to expand...

The same complete assholes that will reelect him brainless.


----------



## Mac1958

eddiew said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES    but not if he said it was no big deal  like magic it'll disappear
Click to expand...

The Trumpsters are fine with being lied to by their hero.


----------



## georgephillip

eddiew said:


> Called him the dumbest pos he ever taught


*And that was after Trump paid someone else to take his SAT.*

Poets&Quants | Wharton Profs Demand Probe Of Claim That Trump Cheated On The SAT

"At least half a dozen professors at the University of Pennsylvania’s Wharton School have called on the University of Pennsylvania to investigate an allegation that Donald Trump paid another person to take the SAT exam on his behalf and was therefore fraudulently admitted to Wharton.

"The professors—all of whom teach ethics at Wharton—believe the university should revoke Trump’s 1968 undergraduate business degree if a probe can confirm the claim originally made by his niece in her best-selling, tell-all memoir published last month."


----------



## Mac1958

Nostra said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricanes are a known quantity, Dumbfuck.
Click to expand...

And Trump knew how deadly this was.  He SAID SO, Einstein.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Mac1958 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES    but not if he said it was no big deal  like magic it'll disappear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Trumpsters are fine with being lied to by their hero.
Click to expand...

Awwwwk!  Another libber Polly wanna cracker.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Mac1958 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricanes are a known quantity, Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump knew how deadly this was.  He SAID SO, Einstein.
Click to expand...

But its not that deadly Einstein.


----------



## Mac1958

jbrownson0831 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricanes are a known quantity, Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump knew how deadly this was.  He SAID SO, Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But its not that deadly Einstein.
Click to expand...

So Trump's a liar?

Oh, that's right.  You don't care about that.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Mac1958 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricanes are a known quantity, Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump knew how deadly this was.  He SAID SO, Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But its not that deadly Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Trump's a liar?
> 
> Oh, that's right.  You don't care about that.
Click to expand...

Awwwwk!


----------



## Mac1958

jbrownson0831 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricanes are a known quantity, Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump knew how deadly this was.  He SAID SO, Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But its not that deadly Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Trump's a liar?
> 
> Oh, that's right.  You don't care about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwwk!
Click to expand...

Dittos Rush.


----------



## kaz

georgephillip said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Democrats lie more about what Trump said than Trump lies himself. And then there are all your own lies as well. The Democrats are 10 times the liars that Trump is
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump is a pathological liar which means he is probably unaware of when the words coming out of his mouth accurately reflect the "thoughts" going through his mind.
> 
> He says whatever is needed to prove his point, and everything he says is the 'truth'*
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/grap...atabase/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.72554c7eccdd
> 
> “We built the greatest economy in history, not only for our country, but for the world. We were number one, by far.”
> 
> "FACT CHECK:
> 
> "Before the coronavirus pandemic shuttered businesses and sent unemployment soaring, the president could certainly brag about the state of the economy in his first three years as president.
> 
> "But he ran into trouble when he made a play for the history books to say it was the best economy in U.S. history.
> 
> *"By just about any important measure, the economy under Trump did not do as well as it did under Presidents Dwight D. Eisenhower, Lyndon B. Johnson or Bill Clinton."*
Click to expand...


Funny how you use an opinion you disagree with to prove that Trump "lies."   I don't agree with him on that either, but every President says they are the best and it's an opinion.  This really shows my point that when Trump lies, it's just almost always you who lied, like here.   You can't call an opinion a "lie" no matter how much you hate the person who said it.  You can only call facts "lies"


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHO to believe ?Kaz Billie ?Easy?...or Brennan?
> Former CIA Director Labels Trump 'Absolute Abomination' Over Woodward Book Revelations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe anyone over a never Trumper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey kaz ol man  Trump lies his ass off and ADMITS it and you don't believe him??  lol  I'll have another bartender
Click to expand...


No idea what you're talking about.  And I don't either


----------



## jbrownson0831

Mac1958 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricanes are a known quantity, Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump knew how deadly this was.  He SAID SO, Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But its not that deadly Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Trump's a liar?
> 
> Oh, that's right.  You don't care about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dittos Rush.
Click to expand...

You are the parrot not me.....


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHO to believe ?Kaz Billie ?Easy?...or Brennan?
> Former CIA Director Labels Trump 'Absolute Abomination' Over Woodward Book Revelations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe anyone over a never Trumper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey kaz ol man  Trump lies his ass off and ADMITS it and you don't believe him??  lol  I'll have another bartender
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idea what you're talking about.  And I don't either
Click to expand...

Are you blind, deaf or just dumb?


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? A Wharton MBA is WAY more impressive than Syracuse law school. And undergrad, Biden went to nobody Delaware, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump never received a Wharton MBA.
> He was an undergrad at Penn where one of his professors had this to say about his intelligence:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like all Ivy League schools, Penn publicly posts the names of all students who graduate with honors, and Trump's name is missing from his class' list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It cannot be....a wacko do nothing libber professor saying bad things about the President.....unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A punk who had to go to military school because he was such an ah even back then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with military school.
Click to expand...

He was an asshole as a kid too  His parents wanted to get rid of him


----------



## kaz

georgephillip said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? A Wharton MBA is WAY more impressive than Syracuse law school. And undergrad, Biden went to nobody Delaware, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump never received a Wharton MBA.
> He was an undergrad at Penn where one of his professors had this to say about his intelligence:
> View attachment 387382
> Like all Ivy League schools, Penn publicly posts the names of all students who graduate with honors, and Trump's name is missing from his class' list.
Click to expand...


Gotcha, Biden said he was in the top half of his class, but he was near the bottom.  But that's OK.  Your standards are in sand


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? A Wharton MBA is WAY more impressive than Syracuse law school. And undergrad, Biden went to nobody Delaware, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump never received a Wharton MBA.
> He was an undergrad at Penn where one of his professors had this to say about his intelligence:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like all Ivy League schools, Penn publicly posts the names of all students who graduate with honors, and Trump's name is missing from his class' list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It cannot be....a wacko do nothing libber professor saying bad things about the President.....unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A punk who had to go to military school because he was such an ah even back then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with military school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was an asshole as a kid too  His parents wanted to get rid of him
Click to expand...

That is good and its why the lifer politicians hanging around DC hate him too....he interferes with their continued cushy existence....


----------



## jbrownson0831

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? A Wharton MBA is WAY more impressive than Syracuse law school. And undergrad, Biden went to nobody Delaware, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump never received a Wharton MBA.
> He was an undergrad at Penn where one of his professors had this to say about his intelligence:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like all Ivy League schools, Penn publicly posts the names of all students who graduate with honors, and Trump's name is missing from his class' list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It cannot be....a wacko do nothing libber professor saying bad things about the President.....unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A punk who had to go to military school because he was such an ah even back then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with military school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was an asshole as a kid too  His parents wanted to get rid of him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is good and its why the lifer politicians hanging around DC hate him too....he interferes with their continued cushy existence....
Click to expand...

See you wackos live in opposite land.....you think the President being an asshole is bad and that more identified leftyvirus cases is bad.


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHO to believe ?Kaz Billie ?Easy?...or Brennan?
> Former CIA Director Labels Trump 'Absolute Abomination' Over Woodward Book Revelations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe anyone over a never Trumper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey kaz ol man  Trump lies his ass off and ADMITS it and you don't believe him??  lol  I'll have another bartender
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idea what you're talking about.  And I don't either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you blind, deaf or just dumb?
Click to expand...



Don't quit your day job, Don Rickles


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHO to believe ?Kaz Billie ?Easy?...or Brennan?
> Former CIA Director Labels Trump 'Absolute Abomination' Over Woodward Book Revelations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe anyone over a never Trumper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey kaz ol man  Trump lies his ass off and ADMITS it and you don't believe him??  lol  I'll have another bartender
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idea what you're talking about.  And I don't either
Click to expand...

You speak gibberish??


----------



## BlindBoo

kaz said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Nixon knew......Trumpybear knew and did it on purpose.  It's on tape.
> 
> Are there no patriotic Republicans left in the party?
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me.....we are the only patriots there are.  You goofs want open borders, jobs overseas, no police, and checks to sit home wearing your goofy masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is about lying on purpose to the American people about how deadly the new virus was, not the lies you and your kind spread about our regulated border, or the export of capital, or de-funding choke holds......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But again, you're lying.  You hate Trump and attack him for whatever he says.  So why should anyone give a shit when you are part of the leftist echo chamber calling Trump a liar when you're constantly lying about him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Feb 7th, after speaking with the Chinese leader, during Woodwards taped interview with the Trumpybear, Trumpybear was explaining how much more deadly the new virus was compared to the Flu.  He is a proven liar.  Everyone in the country can and has listen to him lying through his teeth.  Maybe it hasn't broken into the Faux News Circle yet, but it's like a reality train coming down the track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why is your hyping the virus somehow less dishonest than Trump downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is proving to be at least 5 times deadlier as the flu.  If the threat were hyped instead of downplayed, fewer Americans would have died.  By downplaying it he exponentially increased the spread among the public.
> 
> How about telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like what?  What did we not do?  No Monday morning quarterbacking.   Democrats were downplaying it at the time too.  As was Fauci.
> 
> And how would the widespread panic you wanted make it better?  Be specific.
> 
> And let's remember what Democrats were saying.   Hannity has their clips on, don't whine bu-bu-but you don't like Hannity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean Hannity: Biden, Democrats downplayed coronavirus while Trump took action
> 
> 
> President Trump is being accused of lying to the public about the severity of the coronavirus pandemic, but Democrats were the ones who initially downplayed the crisis, Fox News’ Sean Hannity said Wednesday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
Click to expand...


"Like what?  What did we not do? "

Calmly explain the situation to all America, not draped in the "Hoax" of the political moment.  Churchill didn't down play the Nazi threat to the Brits.  You didn't hear him say those V2 ballistic missiles are just like ordinary bombs.......didja?


----------



## jbrownson0831

BlindBoo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Nixon knew......Trumpybear knew and did it on purpose.  It's on tape.
> 
> Are there no patriotic Republicans left in the party?
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me.....we are the only patriots there are.  You goofs want open borders, jobs overseas, no police, and checks to sit home wearing your goofy masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is about lying on purpose to the American people about how deadly the new virus was, not the lies you and your kind spread about our regulated border, or the export of capital, or de-funding choke holds......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But again, you're lying.  You hate Trump and attack him for whatever he says.  So why should anyone give a shit when you are part of the leftist echo chamber calling Trump a liar when you're constantly lying about him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Feb 7th, after speaking with the Chinese leader, during Woodwards taped interview with the Trumpybear, Trumpybear was explaining how much more deadly the new virus was compared to the Flu.  He is a proven liar.  Everyone in the country can and has listen to him lying through his teeth.  Maybe it hasn't broken into the Faux News Circle yet, but it's like a reality train coming down the track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why is your hyping the virus somehow less dishonest than Trump downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is proving to be at least 5 times deadlier as the flu.  If the threat were hyped instead of downplayed, fewer Americans would have died.  By downplaying it he exponentially increased the spread among the public.
> 
> How about telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like what?  What did we not do?  No Monday morning quarterbacking.   Democrats were downplaying it at the time too.  As was Fauci.
> 
> And how would the widespread panic you wanted make it better?  Be specific.
> 
> And let's remember what Democrats were saying.   Hannity has their clips on, don't whine bu-bu-but you don't like Hannity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean Hannity: Biden, Democrats downplayed coronavirus while Trump took action
> 
> 
> President Trump is being accused of lying to the public about the severity of the coronavirus pandemic, but Democrats were the ones who initially downplayed the crisis, Fox News’ Sean Hannity said Wednesday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Like what?  What did we not do? "
> 
> Calmly explain the situation to all America, not draped in the "Hoax" of the political moment.  Churchill didn't down play the Nazi threat to the Brits.  You didn't hear him say those V2 ballistic missiles are just like ordinary bombs.......didja?
Click to expand...

Nazi threat compared to the flu....hahahahahahahah wow you libbers are comical.


----------



## eddiew

The point brownie is a REAL leader in times of trouble  tells his people and prepares for the worst.. Trump is a punk ,thinks only about himself ,his election ,and how to steal more  He lied and because of that 1000's died


----------



## BlindBoo

jbrownson0831 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Nixon knew......Trumpybear knew and did it on purpose.  It's on tape.
> 
> Are there no patriotic Republicans left in the party?
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me.....we are the only patriots there are.  You goofs want open borders, jobs overseas, no police, and checks to sit home wearing your goofy masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is about lying on purpose to the American people about how deadly the new virus was, not the lies you and your kind spread about our regulated border, or the export of capital, or de-funding choke holds......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But again, you're lying.  You hate Trump and attack him for whatever he says.  So why should anyone give a shit when you are part of the leftist echo chamber calling Trump a liar when you're constantly lying about him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Feb 7th, after speaking with the Chinese leader, during Woodwards taped interview with the Trumpybear, Trumpybear was explaining how much more deadly the new virus was compared to the Flu.  He is a proven liar.  Everyone in the country can and has listen to him lying through his teeth.  Maybe it hasn't broken into the Faux News Circle yet, but it's like a reality train coming down the track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why is your hyping the virus somehow less dishonest than Trump downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is proving to be at least 5 times deadlier as the flu.  If the threat were hyped instead of downplayed, fewer Americans would have died.  By downplaying it he exponentially increased the spread among the public.
> 
> How about telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like what?  What did we not do?  No Monday morning quarterbacking.   Democrats were downplaying it at the time too.  As was Fauci.
> 
> And how would the widespread panic you wanted make it better?  Be specific.
> 
> And let's remember what Democrats were saying.   Hannity has their clips on, don't whine bu-bu-but you don't like Hannity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean Hannity: Biden, Democrats downplayed coronavirus while Trump took action
> 
> 
> President Trump is being accused of lying to the public about the severity of the coronavirus pandemic, but Democrats were the ones who initially downplayed the crisis, Fox News’ Sean Hannity said Wednesday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Like what?  What did we not do? "
> 
> Calmly explain the situation to all America, not draped in the "Hoax" of the political moment.  Churchill didn't down play the Nazi threat to the Brits.  You didn't hear him say those V2 ballistic missiles are just like ordinary bombs.......didja?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi threat compared to the flu....hahahahahahahah wow you libbers are comical.
Click to expand...


It was Trumpybear who compared himself to Churchill, FDR.... Zippy.









						Trump compared himself to Churchill and FDR as he defended lying to the American people about the dangers of the coronavirus
					

Critics noted that while the wartime leaders were bluntly honest about the dangers faced, President Donald Trump often lied about the coronavirus.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Flopper said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid a panic
> Right idea
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that other world leaders managed to not panic their citizens.
> 
> And this is Trump we are talking about. The same guy who couldn't stop talking about an "immigrant invasion" The same Trump whose inaugural address was titled "American Carnage" . The same Trump who is currently falsely claiming that Portland is on fire. Puhleese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> Trump not only has contempt for America’s war dead but he has contempt for the intelligence of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nancy got the same briefing since she's speaker of the house come to Chinatown was her call for action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and? That has what to do with Trump’s failed leadership?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump hasn't failed in his leadership so nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has not failed in his leadership because he hasn't offered any leadership in the fight against the cornavirus.  He has refused to take any responsibility for the failure of his administration to have working test kits in March.   He has blamed China, the WHO, the democrats, Obama, and probably others for the epidemic in the US.  He leaves the public confused when he praises unorthodox cures while his own people are warning the public about using them.   His healthcare advisors and the CDC was telling the public to wear masks and Trump was questions the effectiveness, often refusing to set an example by wearing a mask, and worst of all encouraging open rebellion in states where governors tried to make masks mandatory.   Anyone questioning why the high infection rate and death toll in the US, need only look to our non-leader in the White House.
Click to expand...

And what does Biden offer in leadership? Lies and double lies
First he opposed the travel ban then he said he totally supported it and denied he ever opposed it.
Yes it's from Fox because the interview was conducted on Fox








						Biden spokesman refuses to discuss whether former VP used teleprompter to answer questions
					

Former Vice President Joe Biden's national press secretary attempted to deflect a question about whether the Democratic nominee used a teleprompter to answer questions from regular Americans Thursday, claiming President Trump's campaign was trying to use the issue as a "distraction."




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> The point brownie is a REAL leader in times of trouble  tells his people and prepares for the worst.. Trump is a punk ,thinks only about himself ,his election ,and how to steal more  He lied and because of that 1000's died


You are so full of baloney.....a real leader has to determine how much of the garbage he gets is real.  Like this....it came in as the zombievirus and turns out to be the flu.  Causing panics is your strong point....global warming as an example....the thousands that died are a result of pathetic Democrats in a mere 6 states, and then the mathematics of the virus.....that older people and those with other conditions would be severe and possibly die.  Those numbers have all been reduced with the large number of testing the President got...with increasing testing and case numbers, fewer critical cases and deaths.  Stop being such a moron.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

georgephillip said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? A Wharton MBA is WAY more impressive than Syracuse law school. And undergrad, Biden went to nobody Delaware, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump never received a Wharton MBA.
> He was an undergrad at Penn where one of his professors had this to say about his intelligence:
> View attachment 387382
> Like all Ivy League schools, Penn publicly posts the names of all students who graduate with honors, and Trump's name is missing from his class' list.
Click to expand...

and biden had to lie about his education


----------



## jbrownson0831

BlindBoo said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Nixon knew......Trumpybear knew and did it on purpose.  It's on tape.
> 
> Are there no patriotic Republicans left in the party?
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me.....we are the only patriots there are.  You goofs want open borders, jobs overseas, no police, and checks to sit home wearing your goofy masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is about lying on purpose to the American people about how deadly the new virus was, not the lies you and your kind spread about our regulated border, or the export of capital, or de-funding choke holds......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But again, you're lying.  You hate Trump and attack him for whatever he says.  So why should anyone give a shit when you are part of the leftist echo chamber calling Trump a liar when you're constantly lying about him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Feb 7th, after speaking with the Chinese leader, during Woodwards taped interview with the Trumpybear, Trumpybear was explaining how much more deadly the new virus was compared to the Flu.  He is a proven liar.  Everyone in the country can and has listen to him lying through his teeth.  Maybe it hasn't broken into the Faux News Circle yet, but it's like a reality train coming down the track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why is your hyping the virus somehow less dishonest than Trump downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is proving to be at least 5 times deadlier as the flu.  If the threat were hyped instead of downplayed, fewer Americans would have died.  By downplaying it he exponentially increased the spread among the public.
> 
> How about telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like what?  What did we not do?  No Monday morning quarterbacking.   Democrats were downplaying it at the time too.  As was Fauci.
> 
> And how would the widespread panic you wanted make it better?  Be specific.
> 
> And let's remember what Democrats were saying.   Hannity has their clips on, don't whine bu-bu-but you don't like Hannity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean Hannity: Biden, Democrats downplayed coronavirus while Trump took action
> 
> 
> President Trump is being accused of lying to the public about the severity of the coronavirus pandemic, but Democrats were the ones who initially downplayed the crisis, Fox News’ Sean Hannity said Wednesday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Like what?  What did we not do? "
> 
> Calmly explain the situation to all America, not draped in the "Hoax" of the political moment.  Churchill didn't down play the Nazi threat to the Brits.  You didn't hear him say those V2 ballistic missiles are just like ordinary bombs.......didja?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi threat compared to the flu....hahahahahahahah wow you libbers are comical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was Trumpybear who compared himself to Churchill, FDR.... Zippy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump compared himself to Churchill and FDR as he defended lying to the American people about the dangers of the coronavirus
> 
> 
> Critics noted that while the wartime leaders were bluntly honest about the dangers faced, President Donald Trump often lied about the coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
Click to expand...

And it was you who improvised comparing the flu to the German threat.


----------



## kaz

BlindBoo said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Nixon knew......Trumpybear knew and did it on purpose.  It's on tape.
> 
> Are there no patriotic Republicans left in the party?
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me.....we are the only patriots there are.  You goofs want open borders, jobs overseas, no police, and checks to sit home wearing your goofy masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is about lying on purpose to the American people about how deadly the new virus was, not the lies you and your kind spread about our regulated border, or the export of capital, or de-funding choke holds......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But again, you're lying.  You hate Trump and attack him for whatever he says.  So why should anyone give a shit when you are part of the leftist echo chamber calling Trump a liar when you're constantly lying about him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Feb 7th, after speaking with the Chinese leader, during Woodwards taped interview with the Trumpybear, Trumpybear was explaining how much more deadly the new virus was compared to the Flu.  He is a proven liar.  Everyone in the country can and has listen to him lying through his teeth.  Maybe it hasn't broken into the Faux News Circle yet, but it's like a reality train coming down the track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why is your hyping the virus somehow less dishonest than Trump downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is proving to be at least 5 times deadlier as the flu.  If the threat were hyped instead of downplayed, fewer Americans would have died.  By downplaying it he exponentially increased the spread among the public.
> 
> How about telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like what?  What did we not do?  No Monday morning quarterbacking.   Democrats were downplaying it at the time too.  As was Fauci.
> 
> And how would the widespread panic you wanted make it better?  Be specific.
> 
> And let's remember what Democrats were saying.   Hannity has their clips on, don't whine bu-bu-but you don't like Hannity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean Hannity: Biden, Democrats downplayed coronavirus while Trump took action
> 
> 
> President Trump is being accused of lying to the public about the severity of the coronavirus pandemic, but Democrats were the ones who initially downplayed the crisis, Fox News’ Sean Hannity said Wednesday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Like what?  What did we not do? "
> 
> Calmly explain the situation to all America, not draped in the "Hoax" of the political moment.  Churchill didn't down play the Nazi threat to the Brits.  You didn't hear him say those V2 ballistic missiles are just like ordinary bombs.......didja?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi threat compared to the flu....hahahahahahahah wow you libbers are comical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was Trumpybear who compared himself to Churchill, FDR.... Zippy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump compared himself to Churchill and FDR as he defended lying to the American people about the dangers of the coronavirus
> 
> 
> Critics noted that while the wartime leaders were bluntly honest about the dangers faced, President Donald Trump often lied about the coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
Click to expand...


You're endlessly playing up the Biden virus and you're lying about what Trump even said with playing it down.   He moved forward with all the remediation plans and you're pretending he pretended it didn't exist.

You're Captain Hyperbole.  Hyperbole is a TERRIBLE argument.   You hate him, got it.  But you wear it on your sleeve and destroy any credibility you might have


----------



## eddiew

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid a panic
> Right idea
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that other world leaders managed to not panic their citizens.
> 
> And this is Trump we are talking about. The same guy who couldn't stop talking about an "immigrant invasion" The same Trump whose inaugural address was titled "American Carnage" . The same Trump who is currently falsely claiming that Portland is on fire. Puhleese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> Trump not only has contempt for America’s war dead but he has contempt for the intelligence of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nancy got the same briefing since she's speaker of the house come to Chinatown was her call for action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and? That has what to do with Trump’s failed leadership?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump hasn't failed in his leadership so nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has not failed in his leadership because he hasn't offered any leadership in the fight against the cornavirus.  He has refused to take any responsibility for the failure of his administration to have working test kits in March.   He has blamed China, the WHO, the democrats, Obama, and probably others for the epidemic in the US.  He leaves the public confused when he praises unorthodox cures while his own people are warning the public about using them.   His healthcare advisors and the CDC was telling the public to wear masks and Trump was questions the effectiveness, often refusing to set an example by wearing a mask, and worst of all encouraging open rebellion in states where governors tried to make masks mandatory.   Anyone questioning why the high infection rate and death toll in the US, need only look to our non-leader in the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what does Biden offer in leadership? Lies and double lies
> First he opposed the travel ban then he said he totally supported it and denied he ever opposed it.
> Yes it's from Fox because the interview was conducted on Fox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden spokesman refuses to discuss whether former VP used teleprompter to answer questions
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden's national press secretary attempted to deflect a question about whether the Democratic nominee used a teleprompter to answer questions from regular Americans Thursday, claiming President Trump's campaign was trying to use the issue as a "distraction."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
Click to expand...

Biden is a good man with a good heart  Trump is heartless and an asshole


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid a panic
> Right idea
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that other world leaders managed to not panic their citizens.
> 
> And this is Trump we are talking about. The same guy who couldn't stop talking about an "immigrant invasion" The same Trump whose inaugural address was titled "American Carnage" . The same Trump who is currently falsely claiming that Portland is on fire. Puhleese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> Trump not only has contempt for America’s war dead but he has contempt for the intelligence of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nancy got the same briefing since she's speaker of the house come to Chinatown was her call for action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and? That has what to do with Trump’s failed leadership?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump hasn't failed in his leadership so nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has not failed in his leadership because he hasn't offered any leadership in the fight against the cornavirus.  He has refused to take any responsibility for the failure of his administration to have working test kits in March.   He has blamed China, the WHO, the democrats, Obama, and probably others for the epidemic in the US.  He leaves the public confused when he praises unorthodox cures while his own people are warning the public about using them.   His healthcare advisors and the CDC was telling the public to wear masks and Trump was questions the effectiveness, often refusing to set an example by wearing a mask, and worst of all encouraging open rebellion in states where governors tried to make masks mandatory.   Anyone questioning why the high infection rate and death toll in the US, need only look to our non-leader in the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what does Biden offer in leadership? Lies and double lies
> First he opposed the travel ban then he said he totally supported it and denied he ever opposed it.
> Yes it's from Fox because the interview was conducted on Fox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden spokesman refuses to discuss whether former VP used teleprompter to answer questions
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden's national press secretary attempted to deflect a question about whether the Democratic nominee used a teleprompter to answer questions from regular Americans Thursday, claiming President Trump's campaign was trying to use the issue as a "distraction."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is a good man with a good heart  Trump is heartless and an asshole
Click to expand...

Biden is an international criminal and child sniffer and clueless idiot.


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Nixon knew......Trumpybear knew and did it on purpose.  It's on tape.
> 
> Are there no patriotic Republicans left in the party?
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me.....we are the only patriots there are.  You goofs want open borders, jobs overseas, no police, and checks to sit home wearing your goofy masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is about lying on purpose to the American people about how deadly the new virus was, not the lies you and your kind spread about our regulated border, or the export of capital, or de-funding choke holds......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But again, you're lying.  You hate Trump and attack him for whatever he says.  So why should anyone give a shit when you are part of the leftist echo chamber calling Trump a liar when you're constantly lying about him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Feb 7th, after speaking with the Chinese leader, during Woodwards taped interview with the Trumpybear, Trumpybear was explaining how much more deadly the new virus was compared to the Flu.  He is a proven liar.  Everyone in the country can and has listen to him lying through his teeth.  Maybe it hasn't broken into the Faux News Circle yet, but it's like a reality train coming down the track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why is your hyping the virus somehow less dishonest than Trump downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is proving to be at least 5 times deadlier as the flu.  If the threat were hyped instead of downplayed, fewer Americans would have died.  By downplaying it he exponentially increased the spread among the public.
> 
> How about telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like what?  What did we not do?  No Monday morning quarterbacking.   Democrats were downplaying it at the time too.  As was Fauci.
> 
> And how would the widespread panic you wanted make it better?  Be specific.
> 
> And let's remember what Democrats were saying.   Hannity has their clips on, don't whine bu-bu-but you don't like Hannity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean Hannity: Biden, Democrats downplayed coronavirus while Trump took action
> 
> 
> President Trump is being accused of lying to the public about the severity of the coronavirus pandemic, but Democrats were the ones who initially downplayed the crisis, Fox News’ Sean Hannity said Wednesday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Like what?  What did we not do? "
> 
> Calmly explain the situation to all America, not draped in the "Hoax" of the political moment.  Churchill didn't down play the Nazi threat to the Brits.  You didn't hear him say those V2 ballistic missiles are just like ordinary bombs.......didja?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi threat compared to the flu....hahahahahahahah wow you libbers are comical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was Trumpybear who compared himself to Churchill, FDR.... Zippy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump compared himself to Churchill and FDR as he defended lying to the American people about the dangers of the coronavirus
> 
> 
> Critics noted that while the wartime leaders were bluntly honest about the dangers faced, President Donald Trump often lied about the coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're endlessly playing up the Biden virus and you're lying about what Trump even said with playing it down.   He moved forward with all the remediation plans and you're pretending he pretended it didn't exist.
> 
> You're Captain Hyperbole.  Hyperbole is a TERRIBLE argument.   You hate him, got it.  But you wear it on your sleeve and destroy any credibility you might have
Click to expand...

There's SO MUCH To HATE


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Nixon knew......Trumpybear knew and did it on purpose.  It's on tape.
> 
> Are there no patriotic Republicans left in the party?
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me.....we are the only patriots there are.  You goofs want open borders, jobs overseas, no police, and checks to sit home wearing your goofy masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is about lying on purpose to the American people about how deadly the new virus was, not the lies you and your kind spread about our regulated border, or the export of capital, or de-funding choke holds......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But again, you're lying.  You hate Trump and attack him for whatever he says.  So why should anyone give a shit when you are part of the leftist echo chamber calling Trump a liar when you're constantly lying about him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Feb 7th, after speaking with the Chinese leader, during Woodwards taped interview with the Trumpybear, Trumpybear was explaining how much more deadly the new virus was compared to the Flu.  He is a proven liar.  Everyone in the country can and has listen to him lying through his teeth.  Maybe it hasn't broken into the Faux News Circle yet, but it's like a reality train coming down the track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why is your hyping the virus somehow less dishonest than Trump downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is proving to be at least 5 times deadlier as the flu.  If the threat were hyped instead of downplayed, fewer Americans would have died.  By downplaying it he exponentially increased the spread among the public.
> 
> How about telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like what?  What did we not do?  No Monday morning quarterbacking.   Democrats were downplaying it at the time too.  As was Fauci.
> 
> And how would the widespread panic you wanted make it better?  Be specific.
> 
> And let's remember what Democrats were saying.   Hannity has their clips on, don't whine bu-bu-but you don't like Hannity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean Hannity: Biden, Democrats downplayed coronavirus while Trump took action
> 
> 
> President Trump is being accused of lying to the public about the severity of the coronavirus pandemic, but Democrats were the ones who initially downplayed the crisis, Fox News’ Sean Hannity said Wednesday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Like what?  What did we not do? "
> 
> Calmly explain the situation to all America, not draped in the "Hoax" of the political moment.  Churchill didn't down play the Nazi threat to the Brits.  You didn't hear him say those V2 ballistic missiles are just like ordinary bombs.......didja?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi threat compared to the flu....hahahahahahahah wow you libbers are comical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was Trumpybear who compared himself to Churchill, FDR.... Zippy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump compared himself to Churchill and FDR as he defended lying to the American people about the dangers of the coronavirus
> 
> 
> Critics noted that while the wartime leaders were bluntly honest about the dangers faced, President Donald Trump often lied about the coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're endlessly playing up the Biden virus and you're lying about what Trump even said with playing it down.   He moved forward with all the remediation plans and you're pretending he pretended it didn't exist.
> 
> You're Captain Hyperbole.  Hyperbole is a TERRIBLE argument.   You hate him, got it.  But you wear it on your sleeve and destroy any credibility you might have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's SO MUCH To HATE
Click to expand...

Hate away you have until early 2025 to get it all out.


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid a panic
> Right idea
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that other world leaders managed to not panic their citizens.
> 
> And this is Trump we are talking about. The same guy who couldn't stop talking about an "immigrant invasion" The same Trump whose inaugural address was titled "American Carnage" . The same Trump who is currently falsely claiming that Portland is on fire. Puhleese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> Trump not only has contempt for America’s war dead but he has contempt for the intelligence of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nancy got the same briefing since she's speaker of the house come to Chinatown was her call for action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and? That has what to do with Trump’s failed leadership?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump hasn't failed in his leadership so nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has not failed in his leadership because he hasn't offered any leadership in the fight against the cornavirus.  He has refused to take any responsibility for the failure of his administration to have working test kits in March.   He has blamed China, the WHO, the democrats, Obama, and probably others for the epidemic in the US.  He leaves the public confused when he praises unorthodox cures while his own people are warning the public about using them.   His healthcare advisors and the CDC was telling the public to wear masks and Trump was questions the effectiveness, often refusing to set an example by wearing a mask, and worst of all encouraging open rebellion in states where governors tried to make masks mandatory.   Anyone questioning why the high infection rate and death toll in the US, need only look to our non-leader in the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what does Biden offer in leadership? Lies and double lies
> First he opposed the travel ban then he said he totally supported it and denied he ever opposed it.
> Yes it's from Fox because the interview was conducted on Fox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden spokesman refuses to discuss whether former VP used teleprompter to answer questions
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden's national press secretary attempted to deflect a question about whether the Democratic nominee used a teleprompter to answer questions from regular Americans Thursday, claiming President Trump's campaign was trying to use the issue as a "distraction."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is a good man with a good heart  Trump is heartless and an asshole
Click to expand...


Fake news.  Biden is a total, hate filled dick and a raging racist


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Nixon knew......Trumpybear knew and did it on purpose.  It's on tape.
> 
> Are there no patriotic Republicans left in the party?
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me.....we are the only patriots there are.  You goofs want open borders, jobs overseas, no police, and checks to sit home wearing your goofy masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is about lying on purpose to the American people about how deadly the new virus was, not the lies you and your kind spread about our regulated border, or the export of capital, or de-funding choke holds......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But again, you're lying.  You hate Trump and attack him for whatever he says.  So why should anyone give a shit when you are part of the leftist echo chamber calling Trump a liar when you're constantly lying about him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Feb 7th, after speaking with the Chinese leader, during Woodwards taped interview with the Trumpybear, Trumpybear was explaining how much more deadly the new virus was compared to the Flu.  He is a proven liar.  Everyone in the country can and has listen to him lying through his teeth.  Maybe it hasn't broken into the Faux News Circle yet, but it's like a reality train coming down the track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why is your hyping the virus somehow less dishonest than Trump downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is proving to be at least 5 times deadlier as the flu.  If the threat were hyped instead of downplayed, fewer Americans would have died.  By downplaying it he exponentially increased the spread among the public.
> 
> How about telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like what?  What did we not do?  No Monday morning quarterbacking.   Democrats were downplaying it at the time too.  As was Fauci.
> 
> And how would the widespread panic you wanted make it better?  Be specific.
> 
> And let's remember what Democrats were saying.   Hannity has their clips on, don't whine bu-bu-but you don't like Hannity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean Hannity: Biden, Democrats downplayed coronavirus while Trump took action
> 
> 
> President Trump is being accused of lying to the public about the severity of the coronavirus pandemic, but Democrats were the ones who initially downplayed the crisis, Fox News’ Sean Hannity said Wednesday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Like what?  What did we not do? "
> 
> Calmly explain the situation to all America, not draped in the "Hoax" of the political moment.  Churchill didn't down play the Nazi threat to the Brits.  You didn't hear him say those V2 ballistic missiles are just like ordinary bombs.......didja?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi threat compared to the flu....hahahahahahahah wow you libbers are comical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was Trumpybear who compared himself to Churchill, FDR.... Zippy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump compared himself to Churchill and FDR as he defended lying to the American people about the dangers of the coronavirus
> 
> 
> Critics noted that while the wartime leaders were bluntly honest about the dangers faced, President Donald Trump often lied about the coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're endlessly playing up the Biden virus and you're lying about what Trump even said with playing it down.   He moved forward with all the remediation plans and you're pretending he pretended it didn't exist.
> 
> You're Captain Hyperbole.  Hyperbole is a TERRIBLE argument.   You hate him, got it.  But you wear it on your sleeve and destroy any credibility you might have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's SO MUCH To HATE
Click to expand...


And so much more to hate about Biden


----------



## BlindBoo

jbrownson0831 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Nixon knew......Trumpybear knew and did it on purpose.  It's on tape.
> 
> Are there no patriotic Republicans left in the party?
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me.....we are the only patriots there are.  You goofs want open borders, jobs overseas, no police, and checks to sit home wearing your goofy masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is about lying on purpose to the American people about how deadly the new virus was, not the lies you and your kind spread about our regulated border, or the export of capital, or de-funding choke holds......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But again, you're lying.  You hate Trump and attack him for whatever he says.  So why should anyone give a shit when you are part of the leftist echo chamber calling Trump a liar when you're constantly lying about him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Feb 7th, after speaking with the Chinese leader, during Woodwards taped interview with the Trumpybear, Trumpybear was explaining how much more deadly the new virus was compared to the Flu.  He is a proven liar.  Everyone in the country can and has listen to him lying through his teeth.  Maybe it hasn't broken into the Faux News Circle yet, but it's like a reality train coming down the track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why is your hyping the virus somehow less dishonest than Trump downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is proving to be at least 5 times deadlier as the flu.  If the threat were hyped instead of downplayed, fewer Americans would have died.  By downplaying it he exponentially increased the spread among the public.
> 
> How about telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like what?  What did we not do?  No Monday morning quarterbacking.   Democrats were downplaying it at the time too.  As was Fauci.
> 
> And how would the widespread panic you wanted make it better?  Be specific.
> 
> And let's remember what Democrats were saying.   Hannity has their clips on, don't whine bu-bu-but you don't like Hannity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean Hannity: Biden, Democrats downplayed coronavirus while Trump took action
> 
> 
> President Trump is being accused of lying to the public about the severity of the coronavirus pandemic, but Democrats were the ones who initially downplayed the crisis, Fox News’ Sean Hannity said Wednesday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Like what?  What did we not do? "
> 
> Calmly explain the situation to all America, not draped in the "Hoax" of the political moment.  Churchill didn't down play the Nazi threat to the Brits.  You didn't hear him say those V2 ballistic missiles are just like ordinary bombs.......didja?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi threat compared to the flu....hahahahahahahah wow you libbers are comical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was Trumpybear who compared himself to Churchill, FDR.... Zippy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump compared himself to Churchill and FDR as he defended lying to the American people about the dangers of the coronavirus
> 
> 
> Critics noted that while the wartime leaders were bluntly honest about the dangers faced, President Donald Trump often lied about the coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it was you who improvised comparing the flu to the German threat.
Click to expand...


I didn't say this "

"As the British government advised the British people in the face of World War II, keep calm and carry on. That's what I did."

Churchill didn't lie to the British people about the threat they faced.  Trump knew about the threat and he lied about it because it would make him look bad.  He has American blood on his hands.  He should resign.


----------



## meaner gene

jbrownson0831 said:


> Nazi threat compared to the flu....hahahahahahahah wow you libbers are comical.







__





						United States military casualties of war - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






World War II​1941–1945​291,557

That was after 4 long years.

The coronavirus, 190,00 dead in 7 months.


----------



## kaz

BlindBoo said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Nixon knew......Trumpybear knew and did it on purpose.  It's on tape.
> 
> Are there no patriotic Republicans left in the party?
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me.....we are the only patriots there are.  You goofs want open borders, jobs overseas, no police, and checks to sit home wearing your goofy masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is about lying on purpose to the American people about how deadly the new virus was, not the lies you and your kind spread about our regulated border, or the export of capital, or de-funding choke holds......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But again, you're lying.  You hate Trump and attack him for whatever he says.  So why should anyone give a shit when you are part of the leftist echo chamber calling Trump a liar when you're constantly lying about him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Feb 7th, after speaking with the Chinese leader, during Woodwards taped interview with the Trumpybear, Trumpybear was explaining how much more deadly the new virus was compared to the Flu.  He is a proven liar.  Everyone in the country can and has listen to him lying through his teeth.  Maybe it hasn't broken into the Faux News Circle yet, but it's like a reality train coming down the track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why is your hyping the virus somehow less dishonest than Trump downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is proving to be at least 5 times deadlier as the flu.  If the threat were hyped instead of downplayed, fewer Americans would have died.  By downplaying it he exponentially increased the spread among the public.
> 
> How about telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like what?  What did we not do?  No Monday morning quarterbacking.   Democrats were downplaying it at the time too.  As was Fauci.
> 
> And how would the widespread panic you wanted make it better?  Be specific.
> 
> And let's remember what Democrats were saying.   Hannity has their clips on, don't whine bu-bu-but you don't like Hannity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean Hannity: Biden, Democrats downplayed coronavirus while Trump took action
> 
> 
> President Trump is being accused of lying to the public about the severity of the coronavirus pandemic, but Democrats were the ones who initially downplayed the crisis, Fox News’ Sean Hannity said Wednesday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Like what?  What did we not do? "
> 
> Calmly explain the situation to all America, not draped in the "Hoax" of the political moment.  Churchill didn't down play the Nazi threat to the Brits.  You didn't hear him say those V2 ballistic missiles are just like ordinary bombs.......didja?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi threat compared to the flu....hahahahahahahah wow you libbers are comical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was Trumpybear who compared himself to Churchill, FDR.... Zippy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump compared himself to Churchill and FDR as he defended lying to the American people about the dangers of the coronavirus
> 
> 
> Critics noted that while the wartime leaders were bluntly honest about the dangers faced, President Donald Trump often lied about the coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it was you who improvised comparing the flu to the German threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say this "
> 
> "As the British government advised the British people in the face of World War II, keep calm and carry on. That's what I did."
> 
> Churchill didn't lie to the British people about the threat they faced.  Trump knew about the threat and he lied about it because it would make him look bad.  He has American blood on his hands.  He should resign.
Click to expand...


Trump didn't lie, he played it down.  Those are not the same.   You know that when you get home and admit to your wife that you're drunk but try to make it sound like you didn't drink as much as you did.

Again, you lie, lie, lie and lie.  Your indignation over Trump is just laughable, partisan hate filled hack


----------



## jbrownson0831

BlindBoo said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Nixon knew......Trumpybear knew and did it on purpose.  It's on tape.
> 
> Are there no patriotic Republicans left in the party?
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me.....we are the only patriots there are.  You goofs want open borders, jobs overseas, no police, and checks to sit home wearing your goofy masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is about lying on purpose to the American people about how deadly the new virus was, not the lies you and your kind spread about our regulated border, or the export of capital, or de-funding choke holds......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But again, you're lying.  You hate Trump and attack him for whatever he says.  So why should anyone give a shit when you are part of the leftist echo chamber calling Trump a liar when you're constantly lying about him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Feb 7th, after speaking with the Chinese leader, during Woodwards taped interview with the Trumpybear, Trumpybear was explaining how much more deadly the new virus was compared to the Flu.  He is a proven liar.  Everyone in the country can and has listen to him lying through his teeth.  Maybe it hasn't broken into the Faux News Circle yet, but it's like a reality train coming down the track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why is your hyping the virus somehow less dishonest than Trump downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is proving to be at least 5 times deadlier as the flu.  If the threat were hyped instead of downplayed, fewer Americans would have died.  By downplaying it he exponentially increased the spread among the public.
> 
> How about telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like what?  What did we not do?  No Monday morning quarterbacking.   Democrats were downplaying it at the time too.  As was Fauci.
> 
> And how would the widespread panic you wanted make it better?  Be specific.
> 
> And let's remember what Democrats were saying.   Hannity has their clips on, don't whine bu-bu-but you don't like Hannity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean Hannity: Biden, Democrats downplayed coronavirus while Trump took action
> 
> 
> President Trump is being accused of lying to the public about the severity of the coronavirus pandemic, but Democrats were the ones who initially downplayed the crisis, Fox News’ Sean Hannity said Wednesday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Like what?  What did we not do? "
> 
> Calmly explain the situation to all America, not draped in the "Hoax" of the political moment.  Churchill didn't down play the Nazi threat to the Brits.  You didn't hear him say those V2 ballistic missiles are just like ordinary bombs.......didja?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi threat compared to the flu....hahahahahahahah wow you libbers are comical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was Trumpybear who compared himself to Churchill, FDR.... Zippy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump compared himself to Churchill and FDR as he defended lying to the American people about the dangers of the coronavirus
> 
> 
> Critics noted that while the wartime leaders were bluntly honest about the dangers faced, President Donald Trump often lied about the coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it was you who improvised comparing the flu to the German threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say this "
> 
> "As the British government advised the British people in the face of World War II, keep calm and carry on. That's what I did."
> 
> Churchill didn't lie to the British people about the threat they faced.  Trump knew about the threat and he lied about it because it would make him look bad.  He has American blood on his hands.  He should resign.
Click to expand...

I must have read this wrong...keep calm and carry on sounds like the truth and not a lie.  I must be a deplorable to miss your brilliant point here.


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> Fake news.  Biden is a total, hate filled dick and a raging racist


Not even Trump says that of "sleepy-joe"

So why are you lying about it?


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi threat compared to the flu....hahahahahahahah wow you libbers are comical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States military casualties of war - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World War II​1941–1945​291,557
> 
> That was after 4 long years.
> 
> The coronavirus, 190,00 dead in 7 months.
Click to expand...

And 90,000 dead in libber states in about 2 months dont forget those right?  The other 44 states only had 100,000 deaths


----------



## bravoactual

Trump's Deceptive  Comparion of the Corona Virus To Flu.









						Trump's Deceptive Comparison of the Coronavirus to the Flu - FactCheck.org
					

Here’s what the president said in public remarks, interviews and tweets from Jan. 22 through March, often likening the novel coronavirus to the flu as a way of downplaying the danger.




					www.factcheck.org
				



.

The 59 Wort Lies 45 Told About COVID.









						The 59 Worst Lies Trump Told About Coronavirus in the Past Month
					

Trump has been holding daily coronavirus briefings since March 14 and has told numerous lies in the process. Here are some of the worst ones.




					couriernewsroom.com
				



.

All of 45's Lies About The Corona Virus.









						All the President’s Lies About the Coronavirus
					

An unfinished compendium of Trump’s overwhelming dishonesty during a national emergency




					www.theatlantic.com
				



.


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi threat compared to the flu....hahahahahahahah wow you libbers are comical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States military casualties of war - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World War II​1941–1945​291,557
> 
> That was after 4 long years.
> 
> The coronavirus, 190,00 dead in 7 months.
Click to expand...


And you have on your dancing shoes and party hat.  Woo hoo, woo hoo, dead people!  Elect Democrats!

Trump didn't create the Biden virus, you fucking jackass.  Go    yourself


----------



## meaner gene

BlindBoo said:


> Churchill didn't lie to the British people about the threat they faced.  Trump knew about the threat and he lied about it because it would make him look bad.  He has American blood on his hands.  He should resign.



Now we know why Trump had his doctor write him a phony note so he could avoid military service.

Imagine Trump leading a platoon at belleau woods? 

He would have "played it down" that they were facing german machine guns.


----------



## bravoactual

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake news.  Biden is a total, hate filled dick and a raging racist
> 
> 
> 
> Not even Trump says that of "sleepy-joe"
> 
> So why are you lying about it?
Click to expand...


Because they love to lie.


----------



## jbrownson0831

bravoactual said:


> Trump's Deceptive  Comparion of the Corona Virus To Flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's Deceptive Comparison of the Coronavirus to the Flu - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> Here’s what the president said in public remarks, interviews and tweets from Jan. 22 through March, often likening the novel coronavirus to the flu as a way of downplaying the danger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The 59 Wort Lies 45 Told About COVID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 59 Worst Lies Trump Told About Coronavirus in the Past Month
> 
> 
> Trump has been holding daily coronavirus briefings since March 14 and has told numerous lies in the process. Here are some of the worst ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couriernewsroom.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> All of 45's Lies About The Corona Virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the President’s Lies About the Coronavirus
> 
> 
> An unfinished compendium of Trump’s overwhelming dishonesty during a national emergency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theatlantic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Its pretty accurate as it turns out.....the most deception came from the mouths of the "experts" and still does.


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake news.  Biden is a total, hate filled dick and a raging racist
> 
> 
> 
> Not even Trump says that of "sleepy-joe"
> 
> So why are you lying about it?
Click to expand...


Just listen to his endless angry, hate filled rants and then his racist rants.   There is no question about it, you're the liar denying it


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Churchill didn't lie to the British people about the threat they faced.  Trump knew about the threat and he lied about it because it would make him look bad.  He has American blood on his hands.  He should resign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know why Trump had his doctor write him a phony note so he could avoid military service.
> 
> Imagine Trump leading a platoon at belleau woods?
> 
> He would have "played it down" that they were facing german machine guns.
Click to expand...

But Clinton led lots of troops in battles right?  Just most of those were women.  And Obammy served in which branch I forget?


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> Trump didn't lie, he played it down.  Those are not the same.



Trump was told the coronavirus was five times that of the worst flu.

Trump said the coronavirus was the same as the seasonal flu.

That's not playing it down.


----------



## jbrownson0831

bravoactual said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake news.  Biden is a total, hate filled dick and a raging racist
> 
> 
> 
> Not even Trump says that of "sleepy-joe"
> 
> So why are you lying about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they love to lie.
Click to expand...

Awwwwwk!


----------



## kaz

bravoactual said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake news.  Biden is a total, hate filled dick and a raging racist
> 
> 
> 
> Not even Trump says that of "sleepy-joe"
> 
> So why are you lying about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they love to lie.
Click to expand...


Liberals in love, awwww


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump didn't lie, he played it down.  Those are not the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was told the coronavirus was five times that of the worst flu.
> 
> Trump said the coronavirus was the same as the seasonal flu.
> 
> That's not playing it down.
Click to expand...

And what he was told ends up to be....not true.....and what he said ends up to be.....possibly true.


----------



## georgephillip

bigrebnc1775 said:


> and biden had to lie about his education


*It's hard to believe anyone could be a worse POTUS choice than Joe Biden:*

PolitiFact - Ad Watch: Fact-checking a video about Biden’s academic record

"Biden graduated from Syracuse University’s law school in 1968, but not in the top half of his class. He also did not receive three undergraduate degrees. And, according to a September 1987 Newsweek report, Biden didn’t attend law school on a full academic scholarship, either."


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> *Just listen to his endless angry, hate filled rants and then his racist rants.   *There is no question about it, you're the liar denying it



You know you're talking about Trump.


----------



## Billiejeens

j-mac said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought for sure nothing could expose Trump's lack of character the way the "Suckers and Losers" report did. Fooled me. Lying to Americans about how dangerous and deadly COVID-19 was brought Trump to a new depth of evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean that lie by the liberal editor of the Atlantic? As for lying to American's about C-19, that's a lie as well...So, you're just a liar.
Click to expand...


Succinct


----------



## BlindBoo

kaz said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Nixon knew......Trumpybear knew and did it on purpose.  It's on tape.
> 
> Are there no patriotic Republicans left in the party?
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me.....we are the only patriots there are.  You goofs want open borders, jobs overseas, no police, and checks to sit home wearing your goofy masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is about lying on purpose to the American people about how deadly the new virus was, not the lies you and your kind spread about our regulated border, or the export of capital, or de-funding choke holds......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But again, you're lying.  You hate Trump and attack him for whatever he says.  So why should anyone give a shit when you are part of the leftist echo chamber calling Trump a liar when you're constantly lying about him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Feb 7th, after speaking with the Chinese leader, during Woodwards taped interview with the Trumpybear, Trumpybear was explaining how much more deadly the new virus was compared to the Flu.  He is a proven liar.  Everyone in the country can and has listen to him lying through his teeth.  Maybe it hasn't broken into the Faux News Circle yet, but it's like a reality train coming down the track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why is your hyping the virus somehow less dishonest than Trump downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is proving to be at least 5 times deadlier as the flu.  If the threat were hyped instead of downplayed, fewer Americans would have died.  By downplaying it he exponentially increased the spread among the public.
> 
> How about telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like what?  What did we not do?  No Monday morning quarterbacking.   Democrats were downplaying it at the time too.  As was Fauci.
> 
> And how would the widespread panic you wanted make it better?  Be specific.
> 
> And let's remember what Democrats were saying.   Hannity has their clips on, don't whine bu-bu-but you don't like Hannity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean Hannity: Biden, Democrats downplayed coronavirus while Trump took action
> 
> 
> President Trump is being accused of lying to the public about the severity of the coronavirus pandemic, but Democrats were the ones who initially downplayed the crisis, Fox News’ Sean Hannity said Wednesday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Like what?  What did we not do? "
> 
> Calmly explain the situation to all America, not draped in the "Hoax" of the political moment.  Churchill didn't down play the Nazi threat to the Brits.  You didn't hear him say those V2 ballistic missiles are just like ordinary bombs.......didja?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi threat compared to the flu....hahahahahahahah wow you libbers are comical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was Trumpybear who compared himself to Churchill, FDR.... Zippy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump compared himself to Churchill and FDR as he defended lying to the American people about the dangers of the coronavirus
> 
> 
> Critics noted that while the wartime leaders were bluntly honest about the dangers faced, President Donald Trump often lied about the coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it was you who improvised comparing the flu to the German threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say this "
> 
> "As the British government advised the British people in the face of World War II, keep calm and carry on. That's what I did."
> 
> Churchill didn't lie to the British people about the threat they faced.  Trump knew about the threat and he lied about it because it would make him look bad.  He has American blood on his hands.  He should resign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump didn't lie, he played it down.  Those are not the same.   You know that when you get home and admit to your wife that you're drunk but try to make it sound like you didn't drink as much as you did.
> 
> Again, you lie, lie, lie and lie.  Your indignation over Trump is just laughable, partisan hate filled hack
Click to expand...



March 25 2020, 6:33 a.m.

“We have a lot of people dying from the flu, as you know,” Donald Trump told reporters at the White House, as his attorney general, William Barr, stood far less than 6 feet behind him. “It looks like it could be over 50,000,” he said about the current flu season, later clarifying that he was referring to deaths from the flu, “not cases, 50,000 deaths, which is a lot.”









						Trump’s Deadly Mistake in Comparing Coronavirus to Flu
					

While the number of flu cases and deaths are estimates, Covid-19 cases and deaths are documented only if there is a positive result on a lab test.




					theintercept.com


----------



## meaner gene

jbrownson0831 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump didn't lie, he played it down.  Those are not the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was told the coronavirus was five times that of the worst flu.
> 
> Trump said the coronavirus was the same as the seasonal flu.
> 
> That's not playing it down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what he was told ends up to be....not true.....and what he said ends up to be.....possibly true.
Click to expand...

Actually what he was told was actually underplayed.  As your side has pointed out the 100,000 deaths in 6 states, was actually twice as deadly as Trump was warned about.


----------



## BlindBoo

jbrownson0831 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Nixon knew......Trumpybear knew and did it on purpose.  It's on tape.
> 
> Are there no patriotic Republicans left in the party?
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me.....we are the only patriots there are.  You goofs want open borders, jobs overseas, no police, and checks to sit home wearing your goofy masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is about lying on purpose to the American people about how deadly the new virus was, not the lies you and your kind spread about our regulated border, or the export of capital, or de-funding choke holds......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But again, you're lying.  You hate Trump and attack him for whatever he says.  So why should anyone give a shit when you are part of the leftist echo chamber calling Trump a liar when you're constantly lying about him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Feb 7th, after speaking with the Chinese leader, during Woodwards taped interview with the Trumpybear, Trumpybear was explaining how much more deadly the new virus was compared to the Flu.  He is a proven liar.  Everyone in the country can and has listen to him lying through his teeth.  Maybe it hasn't broken into the Faux News Circle yet, but it's like a reality train coming down the track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why is your hyping the virus somehow less dishonest than Trump downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is proving to be at least 5 times deadlier as the flu.  If the threat were hyped instead of downplayed, fewer Americans would have died.  By downplaying it he exponentially increased the spread among the public.
> 
> How about telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like what?  What did we not do?  No Monday morning quarterbacking.   Democrats were downplaying it at the time too.  As was Fauci.
> 
> And how would the widespread panic you wanted make it better?  Be specific.
> 
> And let's remember what Democrats were saying.   Hannity has their clips on, don't whine bu-bu-but you don't like Hannity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean Hannity: Biden, Democrats downplayed coronavirus while Trump took action
> 
> 
> President Trump is being accused of lying to the public about the severity of the coronavirus pandemic, but Democrats were the ones who initially downplayed the crisis, Fox News’ Sean Hannity said Wednesday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Like what?  What did we not do? "
> 
> Calmly explain the situation to all America, not draped in the "Hoax" of the political moment.  Churchill didn't down play the Nazi threat to the Brits.  You didn't hear him say those V2 ballistic missiles are just like ordinary bombs.......didja?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi threat compared to the flu....hahahahahahahah wow you libbers are comical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was Trumpybear who compared himself to Churchill, FDR.... Zippy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump compared himself to Churchill and FDR as he defended lying to the American people about the dangers of the coronavirus
> 
> 
> Critics noted that while the wartime leaders were bluntly honest about the dangers faced, President Donald Trump often lied about the coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it was you who improvised comparing the flu to the German threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say this "
> 
> "As the British government advised the British people in the face of World War II, keep calm and carry on. That's what I did."
> 
> Churchill didn't lie to the British people about the threat they faced.  Trump knew about the threat and he lied about it because it would make him look bad.  He has American blood on his hands.  He should resign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I must have read this wrong...keep calm and carry on sounds like the truth and not a lie.  I must be a deplorable to miss your brilliant point here.
Click to expand...


I know you heard "Keep calm and it will all just disappear, like magic!

Did you know the flu actually kills people?


----------



## meaner gene

BlindBoo said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must have read this wrong...keep calm and carry on sounds like the truth and not a lie.  I must be a deplorable to miss your brilliant point here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you heard "Keep calm and it will all just disappear, like magic!
> 
> Did you know the flu actually kills people?
Click to expand...


Before this is over, more americans will have died of the coronavirus, than died from combat in WWII.


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid a panic
> Right idea
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that other world leaders managed to not panic their citizens.
> 
> And this is Trump we are talking about. The same guy who couldn't stop talking about an "immigrant invasion" The same Trump whose inaugural address was titled "American Carnage" . The same Trump who is currently falsely claiming that Portland is on fire. Puhleese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> Trump not only has contempt for America’s war dead but he has contempt for the intelligence of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nancy got the same briefing since she's speaker of the house come to Chinatown was her call for action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and? That has what to do with Trump’s failed leadership?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump hasn't failed in his leadership so nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has not failed in his leadership because he hasn't offered any leadership in the fight against the cornavirus.  He has refused to take any responsibility for the failure of his administration to have working test kits in March.   He has blamed China, the WHO, the democrats, Obama, and probably others for the epidemic in the US.  He leaves the public confused when he praises unorthodox cures while his own people are warning the public about using them.   His healthcare advisors and the CDC was telling the public to wear masks and Trump was questions the effectiveness, often refusing to set an example by wearing a mask, and worst of all encouraging open rebellion in states where governors tried to make masks mandatory.   Anyone questioning why the high infection rate and death toll in the US, need only look to our non-leader in the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what does Biden offer in leadership? Lies and double lies
> First he opposed the travel ban then he said he totally supported it and denied he ever opposed it.
> Yes it's from Fox because the interview was conducted on Fox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden spokesman refuses to discuss whether former VP used teleprompter to answer questions
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden's national press secretary attempted to deflect a question about whether the Democratic nominee used a teleprompter to answer questions from regular Americans Thursday, claiming President Trump's campaign was trying to use the issue as a "distraction."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is a good man with a good heart  Trump is heartless and an asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake news.  Biden is a total, hate filled dick and a raging racist
Click to expand...

Your lying ears deceive you


----------



## Nostra

Ya'll remember yesterday when I asked meaner gene eddiew BlindBoo to use their 8 months of new knowledge and 20/20 hindsight to tell us what their plan to stop the virus would have been................and not  single one had a single idea?

Good times..


----------



## bravoactual

jbrownson0831 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's Deceptive  Comparion of the Corona Virus To Flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's Deceptive Comparison of the Coronavirus to the Flu - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> Here’s what the president said in public remarks, interviews and tweets from Jan. 22 through March, often likening the novel coronavirus to the flu as a way of downplaying the danger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The 59 Wort Lies 45 Told About COVID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 59 Worst Lies Trump Told About Coronavirus in the Past Month
> 
> 
> Trump has been holding daily coronavirus briefings since March 14 and has told numerous lies in the process. Here are some of the worst ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couriernewsroom.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> All of 45's Lies About The Corona Virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the President’s Lies About the Coronavirus
> 
> 
> An unfinished compendium of Trump’s overwhelming dishonesty during a national emergency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theatlantic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Its pretty accurate as it turns out.....the most deception came from the mouths of the "experts" and still does.
Click to expand...


He lied.  194,000 People Died.


----------



## BlindBoo

meaner gene said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must have read this wrong...keep calm and carry on sounds like the truth and not a lie.  I must be a deplorable to miss your brilliant point here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you heard "Keep calm and it will all just disappear, like magic!
> 
> Did you know the flu actually kills people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before this is over, more americans will have died of the coronavirus, than died from combat in WWII.
Click to expand...


You mean those "Suckers" and "Losers" (According to Trumpybear) who fought against the Axis Fascist Nazi Bastards?


----------



## Nostra

bravoactual said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's Deceptive  Comparion of the Corona Virus To Flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's Deceptive Comparison of the Coronavirus to the Flu - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> Here’s what the president said in public remarks, interviews and tweets from Jan. 22 through March, often likening the novel coronavirus to the flu as a way of downplaying the danger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The 59 Wort Lies 45 Told About COVID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 59 Worst Lies Trump Told About Coronavirus in the Past Month
> 
> 
> Trump has been holding daily coronavirus briefings since March 14 and has told numerous lies in the process. Here are some of the worst ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couriernewsroom.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> All of 45's Lies About The Corona Virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the President’s Lies About the Coronavirus
> 
> 
> An unfinished compendium of Trump’s overwhelming dishonesty during a national emergency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theatlantic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Its pretty accurate as it turns out.....the most deception came from the mouths of the "experts" and still does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He lied.  194,000 People Died.
Click to expand...

What would you have done to stop the virus in it's tracks? Use your 8 months of new knowledge and 20/20 hindsight to tell us what you would have done.

Be specific.


----------



## BlindBoo

Nostra said:


> Ya'll remember yesterday when I asked meaner gene eddiew BlindBoo to use their 8 months of new knowledge and 20/20 hindsight to tell us what their plan to stop the virus would have been................and not  single one had a single idea?
> 
> Good times..



Hindsight is 20/20.  I would have advised President Kennedy not to go to Dallas too!


----------



## bravoactual

45's Record Deficit Soars to *Three Trillion Dollars* (*$3,000,000,000,00000.00*).









						US budget deficit soars to $3tn record
					

Coronavirus aid programmes have prompted the gap between spending and tax receipts to explode.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Nostra

BlindBoo said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll remember yesterday when I asked meaner gene eddiew BlindBoo to use their 8 months of new knowledge and 20/20 hindsight to tell us what their plan to stop the virus would have been................and not  single one had a single idea?
> 
> Good times..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hindsight is 20/20.  I would have advised President Kennedy not to go to Dallas too!
Click to expand...

Still no plan.  Thanks for once again proving you are a clueless boob.


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Just listen to his endless angry, hate filled rants and then his racist rants.   *There is no question about it, you're the liar denying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know you're talking about Trump.
Click to expand...


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid a panic
> Right idea
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that other world leaders managed to not panic their citizens.
> 
> And this is Trump we are talking about. The same guy who couldn't stop talking about an "immigrant invasion" The same Trump whose inaugural address was titled "American Carnage" . The same Trump who is currently falsely claiming that Portland is on fire. Puhleese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> Trump not only has contempt for America’s war dead but he has contempt for the intelligence of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nancy got the same briefing since she's speaker of the house come to Chinatown was her call for action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and? That has what to do with Trump’s failed leadership?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump hasn't failed in his leadership so nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has not failed in his leadership because he hasn't offered any leadership in the fight against the cornavirus.  He has refused to take any responsibility for the failure of his administration to have working test kits in March.   He has blamed China, the WHO, the democrats, Obama, and probably others for the epidemic in the US.  He leaves the public confused when he praises unorthodox cures while his own people are warning the public about using them.   His healthcare advisors and the CDC was telling the public to wear masks and Trump was questions the effectiveness, often refusing to set an example by wearing a mask, and worst of all encouraging open rebellion in states where governors tried to make masks mandatory.   Anyone questioning why the high infection rate and death toll in the US, need only look to our non-leader in the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what does Biden offer in leadership? Lies and double lies
> First he opposed the travel ban then he said he totally supported it and denied he ever opposed it.
> Yes it's from Fox because the interview was conducted on Fox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden spokesman refuses to discuss whether former VP used teleprompter to answer questions
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden's national press secretary attempted to deflect a question about whether the Democratic nominee used a teleprompter to answer questions from regular Americans Thursday, claiming President Trump's campaign was trying to use the issue as a "distraction."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is a good man with a good heart  Trump is heartless and an asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake news.  Biden is a total, hate filled dick and a raging racist
Click to expand...

Kaz  All I can say ,after only 1 scotch is I'm so glad you and brownie didn't lose a loved one because  the AH lied about the severity of the virus. Wonder how you'd be posting if you had .


----------



## meaner gene

Nostra said:


> Ya'll remember yesterday when I asked meaner gene eddiew BlindBoo to use their 8 months of new knowledge and 20/20 hindsight to tell us what their plan to stop the virus would have been................and not  single one had a single idea?
> 
> Good times..



Why lie.  I told you:
January - Remove Trump from office, put Pence in charge.
February - impeach Pence
March - Remove Pence from office, put Pelosi in charge.


----------



## eddiew

Nostra said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll remember yesterday when I asked meaner gene eddiew BlindBoo to use their 8 months of new knowledge and 20/20 hindsight to tell us what their plan to stop the virus would have been................and not  single one had a single idea?
> 
> Good times..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hindsight is 20/20.  I would have advised President Kennedy not to go to Dallas too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no plan.  Thanks for once again proving you are a clueless boob.
Click to expand...

I told you WEAR fn masks and keep 6 feet away from the other person   Don't you read?


----------



## kaz

BlindBoo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Nixon knew......Trumpybear knew and did it on purpose.  It's on tape.
> 
> Are there no patriotic Republicans left in the party?
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me.....we are the only patriots there are.  You goofs want open borders, jobs overseas, no police, and checks to sit home wearing your goofy masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is about lying on purpose to the American people about how deadly the new virus was, not the lies you and your kind spread about our regulated border, or the export of capital, or de-funding choke holds......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But again, you're lying.  You hate Trump and attack him for whatever he says.  So why should anyone give a shit when you are part of the leftist echo chamber calling Trump a liar when you're constantly lying about him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Feb 7th, after speaking with the Chinese leader, during Woodwards taped interview with the Trumpybear, Trumpybear was explaining how much more deadly the new virus was compared to the Flu.  He is a proven liar.  Everyone in the country can and has listen to him lying through his teeth.  Maybe it hasn't broken into the Faux News Circle yet, but it's like a reality train coming down the track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why is your hyping the virus somehow less dishonest than Trump downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is proving to be at least 5 times deadlier as the flu.  If the threat were hyped instead of downplayed, fewer Americans would have died.  By downplaying it he exponentially increased the spread among the public.
> 
> How about telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like what?  What did we not do?  No Monday morning quarterbacking.   Democrats were downplaying it at the time too.  As was Fauci.
> 
> And how would the widespread panic you wanted make it better?  Be specific.
> 
> And let's remember what Democrats were saying.   Hannity has their clips on, don't whine bu-bu-but you don't like Hannity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean Hannity: Biden, Democrats downplayed coronavirus while Trump took action
> 
> 
> President Trump is being accused of lying to the public about the severity of the coronavirus pandemic, but Democrats were the ones who initially downplayed the crisis, Fox News’ Sean Hannity said Wednesday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Like what?  What did we not do? "
> 
> Calmly explain the situation to all America, not draped in the "Hoax" of the political moment.  Churchill didn't down play the Nazi threat to the Brits.  You didn't hear him say those V2 ballistic missiles are just like ordinary bombs.......didja?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi threat compared to the flu....hahahahahahahah wow you libbers are comical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was Trumpybear who compared himself to Churchill, FDR.... Zippy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump compared himself to Churchill and FDR as he defended lying to the American people about the dangers of the coronavirus
> 
> 
> Critics noted that while the wartime leaders were bluntly honest about the dangers faced, President Donald Trump often lied about the coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it was you who improvised comparing the flu to the German threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say this "
> 
> "As the British government advised the British people in the face of World War II, keep calm and carry on. That's what I did."
> 
> Churchill didn't lie to the British people about the threat they faced.  Trump knew about the threat and he lied about it because it would make him look bad.  He has American blood on his hands.  He should resign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump didn't lie, he played it down.  Those are not the same.   You know that when you get home and admit to your wife that you're drunk but try to make it sound like you didn't drink as much as you did.
> 
> Again, you lie, lie, lie and lie.  Your indignation over Trump is just laughable, partisan hate filled hack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> March 25 2020, 6:33 a.m.
> 
> “We have a lot of people dying from the flu, as you know,” Donald Trump told reporters at the White House, as his attorney general, William Barr, stood far less than 6 feet behind him. “It looks like it could be over 50,000,” he said about the current flu season, later clarifying that he was referring to deaths from the flu, “not cases, 50,000 deaths, which is a lot.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump’s Deadly Mistake in Comparing Coronavirus to Flu
> 
> 
> While the number of flu cases and deaths are estimates, Covid-19 cases and deaths are documented only if there is a positive result on a lab test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theintercept.com
Click to expand...


And two weeks later we shut down the economy ...

You're looking for particular posts and not the overall message.  He started travel restrictions with China in January.   Democrats attacked him.  He started European.  The European travel ban started earlier in March and Democrats attacked him.

I mean Democrats just have you tied around their little finger.  You'll blame Trump for anything and Democrats for nothing ever


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll remember yesterday when I asked meaner gene eddiew BlindBoo to use their 8 months of new knowledge and 20/20 hindsight to tell us what their plan to stop the virus would have been................and not  single one had a single idea?
> 
> Good times..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why lie.  I told you:
> January - Remove Trump from office, put Pence in charge.
> February - impeach Pence
> March - Remove Pence from office, put Pelosi in charge.
Click to expand...

I know.  You have no plan.  No need to humiliate yourself again.


----------



## Nostra

eddiew said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll remember yesterday when I asked meaner gene eddiew BlindBoo to use their 8 months of new knowledge and 20/20 hindsight to tell us what their plan to stop the virus would have been................and not  single one had a single idea?
> 
> Good times..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hindsight is 20/20.  I would have advised President Kennedy not to go to Dallas too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no plan.  Thanks for once again proving you are a clueless boob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you WEAR fn masks and keep 6 feet away from the other person   Don't you read?
Click to expand...

So you would do 1 of the dozens of things Trump did.

Next?


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump didn't lie, he played it down.  Those are not the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was told the coronavirus was five times that of the worst flu.
> 
> Trump said the coronavirus was the same as the seasonal flu.
> 
> That's not playing it down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what he was told ends up to be....not true.....and what he said ends up to be.....possibly true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually what he was told was actually underplayed.  As your side has pointed out the 100,000 deaths in 6 states, was actually twice as deadly as Trump was warned about.
Click to expand...


90K in two Democrat States where Trump had little to say.

You attacked him when he tried to override the States and you attacked him for no having national mandates.

Your switch is always set on hate


----------



## meaner gene

eddiew said:


> I told you WEAR fn masks and keep 6 feet away from the other person   Don't you read?



I said from the start to follow the South Korean model.  Masks in public, widescale testing, and contact tracing.


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you WEAR fn masks and keep 6 feet away from the other person   Don't you read?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said from the start to follow the South Korean model.  Masks in public, widescale testing, and contact tracing.
Click to expand...

No, this is what you said...

*
Why lie. I told you:
January - Remove Trump from office, put Pence in charge.
February - impeach Pence
March - Remove Pence from office, put Pelosi in charge. *


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid a panic
> Right idea
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that other world leaders managed to not panic their citizens.
> 
> And this is Trump we are talking about. The same guy who couldn't stop talking about an "immigrant invasion" The same Trump whose inaugural address was titled "American Carnage" . The same Trump who is currently falsely claiming that Portland is on fire. Puhleese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> Trump not only has contempt for America’s war dead but he has contempt for the intelligence of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nancy got the same briefing since she's speaker of the house come to Chinatown was her call for action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and? That has what to do with Trump’s failed leadership?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump hasn't failed in his leadership so nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has not failed in his leadership because he hasn't offered any leadership in the fight against the cornavirus.  He has refused to take any responsibility for the failure of his administration to have working test kits in March.   He has blamed China, the WHO, the democrats, Obama, and probably others for the epidemic in the US.  He leaves the public confused when he praises unorthodox cures while his own people are warning the public about using them.   His healthcare advisors and the CDC was telling the public to wear masks and Trump was questions the effectiveness, often refusing to set an example by wearing a mask, and worst of all encouraging open rebellion in states where governors tried to make masks mandatory.   Anyone questioning why the high infection rate and death toll in the US, need only look to our non-leader in the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what does Biden offer in leadership? Lies and double lies
> First he opposed the travel ban then he said he totally supported it and denied he ever opposed it.
> Yes it's from Fox because the interview was conducted on Fox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden spokesman refuses to discuss whether former VP used teleprompter to answer questions
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden's national press secretary attempted to deflect a question about whether the Democratic nominee used a teleprompter to answer questions from regular Americans Thursday, claiming President Trump's campaign was trying to use the issue as a "distraction."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is a good man with a good heart  Trump is heartless and an asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake news.  Biden is a total, hate filled dick and a raging racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lying ears deceive you
Click to expand...


Bull shit, Biden constantly tells me what a dick and a racist he is.

Imagine someone you don't worship telling blacks if they don't vote for his white ass they ain't black.   You'd melt down.   How can you worship a politician like that?


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid a panic
> Right idea
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that other world leaders managed to not panic their citizens.
> 
> And this is Trump we are talking about. The same guy who couldn't stop talking about an "immigrant invasion" The same Trump whose inaugural address was titled "American Carnage" . The same Trump who is currently falsely claiming that Portland is on fire. Puhleese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> Trump not only has contempt for America’s war dead but he has contempt for the intelligence of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nancy got the same briefing since she's speaker of the house come to Chinatown was her call for action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and? That has what to do with Trump’s failed leadership?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump hasn't failed in his leadership so nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has not failed in his leadership because he hasn't offered any leadership in the fight against the cornavirus.  He has refused to take any responsibility for the failure of his administration to have working test kits in March.   He has blamed China, the WHO, the democrats, Obama, and probably others for the epidemic in the US.  He leaves the public confused when he praises unorthodox cures while his own people are warning the public about using them.   His healthcare advisors and the CDC was telling the public to wear masks and Trump was questions the effectiveness, often refusing to set an example by wearing a mask, and worst of all encouraging open rebellion in states where governors tried to make masks mandatory.   Anyone questioning why the high infection rate and death toll in the US, need only look to our non-leader in the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what does Biden offer in leadership? Lies and double lies
> First he opposed the travel ban then he said he totally supported it and denied he ever opposed it.
> Yes it's from Fox because the interview was conducted on Fox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden spokesman refuses to discuss whether former VP used teleprompter to answer questions
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden's national press secretary attempted to deflect a question about whether the Democratic nominee used a teleprompter to answer questions from regular Americans Thursday, claiming President Trump's campaign was trying to use the issue as a "distraction."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is a good man with a good heart  Trump is heartless and an asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake news.  Biden is a total, hate filled dick and a raging racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kaz  All I can say ,after only 1 scotch is I'm so glad you and brownie didn't lose a loved one because  the AH lied about the severity of the virus. Wonder how you'd be posting if you had .
Click to expand...


I wouldn't be blaming Trump for a global pandemic.  And you're slipping back to gibberish, keep going and I'll stop responding to your points again


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> And two weeks later we shut down the economy ...
> 
> You're looking for particular posts and not the overall message.  He started travel restrictions with China in January.   Democrats attacked him.  He started European.  The European travel ban started earlier in March and Democrats attacked him.
> 
> I mean Democrats just have you tied around their little finger.  You'll blame Trump for anything and Democrats for nothing ever


Of course democrats attacked Trump.
Trump publicly said it was going away, we had nothing to worry about, and then he shuts down travel from China for no apparent reason.

If Trump had told the governors, and the mayors and the politicians what he was told in January, they would have been 100% behind any actions he took to control the pandemic.


----------



## meaner gene

Nostra said:


> Ya'll remember yesterday when I asked meaner gene eddiew BlindBoo to use their 8 months of new knowledge and 20/20 hindsight to tell us what their plan to stop the virus would have been................and not  single one had a single idea?
> 
> Good times..





meaner gene said:


> Why lie.  I told you:
> January - Remove Trump from office, put Pence in charge.
> February - impeach Pence
> March - Remove Pence from office, put Pelosi in charge.





Nostra said:


> I know.  You have no plan.  No need to humiliate yourself again.


I also repeatedly posted my plan, was to follow the South Korean model.
Masks in public
Testing
Contact tracing.

I'd have to check, but i'm sure I posted it to you months ago.


----------



## meaner gene

eddiew said:


> I told you WEAR fn masks and keep 6 feet away from the other person   Don't you read?





Nostra said:


> So you would do 1 of the dozens of things Trump did.
> 
> Next?


Why lie again?
eddiew suggested doing the one thing Trump refused to do.  Wear a damn mask.


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll remember yesterday when I asked meaner gene eddiew BlindBoo to use their 8 months of new knowledge and 20/20 hindsight to tell us what their plan to stop the virus would have been................and not  single one had a single idea?
> 
> Good times..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why lie.  I told you:
> January - Remove Trump from office, put Pence in charge.
> February - impeach Pence
> March - Remove Pence from office, put Pelosi in charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know.  You have no plan.  No need to humiliate yourself again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also repeatedly posted my plan, was to follow the South Korean model.
> Masks in public
> Testing
> Contact tracing.
> 
> I'd have to check, but i'm sure I posted it to you months ago.
Click to expand...

Sure ya did, Kid.  

Trump has implemented all of your plan months ago.


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> Actually what he was told was actually underplayed.  As your side has pointed out the 100,000 deaths in 6 states, was actually twice as deadly as Trump was warned about.





kaz said:


> 90K in two Democrat States where Trump had little to say.


Just like I said, where it was 10 times as deadly as the worse flu, not just 5 times.


----------



## elektra

and trump easily destroyed a 100 years of democrat accomplishments because democrats build bullshit


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> I said from the start to follow the South Korean model.  Masks in public, widescale testing, and contact tracing.





Nostra said:


> No, this is what you said...
> 
> 
> *Why lie. I told you:
> January - Remove Trump from office, put Pence in charge.
> February - impeach Pence
> March - Remove Pence from office, put Pelosi in charge. *


That was yesterday, retroactive to January.




*We’ve Known for Months 3 Factors Are Massively Inflating COVID’s Fatality Count.*
Since you're playing stupid, it's not population, but population density that spreads the coronavius. Based on that _south_ _korea_ should be the most infected nation, with 1/5th of it's population crammed into a siingle city. Seoul 10,349,312 Seoul, _South_ _Korea_ Population (2020) -...






*We’ve Known for Months 3 Factors Are Massively Inflating COVID’s Fatality Count.*
_South_ _Korea_ with 10 million people in one city, more than any US city BTW, manages to do it. And to repeat since you seem too stupid to understand. Seoul is the most densely populated city on the planet. Yet had the coronavirus under control. That's leadership.


----------



## basquebromance

"Blood on his hands": WH medical veteran hits Trump as he admits virus scam on tape
					

President Trump admits he knew how deadly the coronavirus was in February, before the virus even hit the U.S., in newly released interviews with reporter Bob Woodward. Former White House medical expert Dr. Zeke Emanuel says the tapes show Trump knowingly misled the public and put politics above...




					www.msnbc.com
				



from article:
“He really is got a lot of blood on his hands,” Dr. Zeke Emanuel says of Pres. Trump. “Many people ended up dying needlessly because of the way he managed the government, and encouraged people to do things that we know increase the transmission rate.”


----------



## elektra

Why does a government and society built by democrats fall apart so easily after a couple years of an independent such as trump, president?

Because Democrats build garbage. 

Democrats can have motel 6, I want Trump's vision.


----------



## meaner gene

elektra said:


> Why does a government and society built by democrats fall apart so easily after a couple years of an independent such as trump, president?
> 
> Because Democrats build garbage.
> 
> Democrats can have motel 6, I want Trump's vision.



Do you mean like the decades of peace after WWI

Came crashing down so easily 1939 and 1941


----------



## Dagosa

This started falling apart after three years of Trump and the GOP. TrumpHole ( and you) like to remind us the it it HE who is responsible for the great economy....from day one when he came into office. The dens have had no power for two years and only 1/3 for two. You’re FOS.
§This  is your 10 recession in the last 11, and lIke under Bush, the death count keeps rising.


----------



## georgephillip

kaz said:


> Gotcha, Biden said he was in the top half of his class, but he was near the bottom. But that's OK. Your standards are in sand


Are you surprised Biden and Trump are both liars?
That's why I'm not voting for either corporate tool.
You?


----------



## meaner gene

The irony of the situation is that for so long Trump has pushed the coronavirus being a "democrat hoax" and told people in states to force their governor to reopen their states.

Now you have people who even after hearing Trump call it serious and deadly, still think it's a hoax.


----------



## Dagosa

elektra said:


> Why does a government and society built by democrats fall apart so easily after a couple years of an independent such as trump, president?
> 
> Because Democrats build garbage.
> 
> Democrats can have motel 6, I want Trump's vision.


Vision ? He’s Intellectually BLIND.


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> The irony of the situation is that for so long Trump has pushed the coronavirus being a "democrat hoax" and told people in states to force their governor to reopen their states.
> 
> Now you have people who even after hearing Trump call it serious and deadly, still think it's a hoax.





Dagosa said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does a government and society built by democrats fall apart so easily after a couple years of an independent such as trump, president?
> 
> Because Democrats build garbage.
> 
> Democrats can have motel 6, I want Trump's vision.
> 
> 
> 
> Vision ? He’s Intellectually BLIND.
Click to expand...

Trumps vision is a hotel tower in Moscow.


----------



## Dagosa

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The irony of the situation is that for so long Trump has pushed the coronavirus being a "democrat hoax" and told people in states to force their governor to reopen their states.
> 
> Now you have people who even after hearing Trump call it serious and deadly, still think it's a hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does a government and society built by democrats fall apart so easily after a couple years of an independent such as trump, president?
> 
> Because Democrats build garbage.
> 
> Democrats can have motel 6, I want Trump's vision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vision ? He’s Intellectually BLIND.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps vision is a hotel tower in Moscow.
Click to expand...

With illegal immigrant workers  from Ukraine.


----------



## IM2

bigrebnc1775 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid a panic
> Right idea
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that other world leaders managed to not panic their citizens.
> 
> And this is Trump we are talking about. The same guy who couldn't stop talking about an "immigrant invasion" The same Trump whose inaugural address was titled "American Carnage" . The same Trump who is currently falsely claiming that Portland is on fire. Puhleese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> Trump not only has contempt for America’s war dead but he has contempt for the intelligence of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nancy got the same briefing since she's speaker of the house come to Chinatown was her call for action
Click to expand...

Pelosi is not the president.


----------



## IM2

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can post dozens of videos showing Biden Coumo Pelosi and other dems downplaying the virus...when they were asked why they did that... each one said just what Trump said....did not want to panic society...so this is yet another false scandal....*don't you have any reasons for us to vote FOR Biden and not just against Trump?......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can post dozens of videos showing Biden Coumo Pelosi and other dems downplaying the virus...when they were asked why they did that... each one said just what Trump said....did not want to panic society...so this is yet another false scandal....*don't you have any reasons for us to vote FOR Biden and not just against Trump?......*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a president proves he is incompetent, dishonest, and has brought great  harm to the nation, there is  nothing wrong with voting him out office.  It's hard to imagine Biden being a more discussing and incompetent president than Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess you haven't seen the list of what he will do if elected. Eye opening it is.
> 
> No sane American would vote for it. But then you lefty loons seem to be far from sane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, sane American would vote for Trump.  In a contest of whose the nuttiest, I'm afraid Biden would lose.  Nobody beats the Trump on this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sane Americans see the destruction of the Democrat campaign platform. Blue city riots defund the police, no protection given to the public
> only the insane can't see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The insane say what you do. There is no protection of the public now. Not when police are killing unarmed citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My side isn't rioting it's your side
Click to expand...

Wrong. And I made a thread showing it.


----------



## Dagosa

georgephillip said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, Biden said he was in the top half of his class, but he was near the bottom. But that's OK. Your standards are in sand
> 
> 
> 
> Are you surprised Biden and Trump are both liars?
> That's why I'm not voting for either corporate tool.
> You?
Click to expand...

Seriously ? That’s like calling Mother Teresa and Hitler both Murderers.
I suppose it makes some sound neutral to put TrumpHole and Biden at the same level, but TrumpHole has the blood of 200k on his hands. Biden’s entire family has been in service to others while Trump’s entire family  has been in stealing from others....


----------



## meaner gene

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nancy got the same briefing since she's speaker of the house come to Chinatown was her call for action
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi is not the president.
Click to expand...

I went through this yesterday.  The president is the one who authorizes who else gets to see the PDB.  

And I don't think Trump approved for Nancy Pelosi to get to read what he received.   That would put her in a position to dispute any claim Trump makes of not knowing something.


----------



## IM2

keepitreal said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than admitting the downplay, it comes as no big revelation.  At the time I called the administration's actions as playing both ends against the middle.  While Trump took the head buried in the sand approach, the executive branch medical science team went completely towards the other end of the spectrum.  What we needed was a sensible middle ground.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately no one is paying attention to the middle ground.
> 
> A pretty good example of how this childish tribalism is killing us.  Literally, now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 200,000 deaths, totally exaggerated but...
> 
> 200,000 deaths across country, 50 states, over the past 7 months
> 
> That averages 4,000 deaths in every state over a 7 month period
> That averages 571 deaths every month, for 7 months, in every state
> That averages 118 deaths every week for 7 months, in every state
> That averages 17 deaths every day for 7 months, in every state
> 
> The total number of deaths from ALL causes this year stands at 1,903,360
> minus 200,000 leaves 1,703,360 people who have died from something other then
> the deadly Chinese Viral Double pneumonia
Click to expand...

There is no chinese virus. Those 1.7 million people did not die without people trying to save them from death when they knew those people were facing death.


----------



## Dagosa

georgephillip said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, Biden said he was in the top half of his class, but he was near the bottom. But that's OK. Your standards are in sand
> 
> 
> 
> Are you surprised Biden and Trump are both liars?
> That's why I'm not voting for either corporate tool.
> You?
Click to expand...

The Trump family is so loathsome that TrumoHole himself never approved of Jared as a son in law till he was sure he had a like criminal bent with a father prosecuted   for tax evasion, illegal campaign contributions and witness tampering.  Then, he became a true TrumpHole too.


----------



## eddiew

elektra said:


> Why does a government and society built by democrats fall apart so easily after a couple years of an independent such as trump, president?
> 
> Because Democrats build garbage.
> 
> Democrats can have motel 6, I want Trump's vision.


6 bankrupt companies   and can't borrow a dime from a USA bank


----------



## IM2

bigrebnc1775 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's great about the internet...you can't scrub everything
> You can't trace everyone who has captured what was but is no more
> Lies are a bitch to keep up with and documenting them makes it impossible
> Eventually they come back to bite you in the ass
> Oh what a tangled web we weave when first we practice to deceive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly and we have obama's lies on record. H1N1 60 million effected
Click to expand...

And that still less than the over 6 million affected by trumps lies.


----------



## excalibur

*...*​​*On the 31st, Trump put in the China travel ban and Biden said it was xenophobic and racist. Immediately before, Biden’s advisers said a travel ban is premature and the President should “stop panicking.” On February 6th, Biden’s advisers said it’s not very likely it will be a serious pandemic and in a lethal form, it will be negligible.*​​*On February 11 and 13, Ron Klain, Biden’s adviser said it’s not serious. We aren’t facing a health epidemic, we’re facing a fear epidemic. It was an attack on the President for raising concerns.*​​*On the 20th, Biden adviser Zeke Emanuel said this is all an overreaction.*​​*On the 23rd, Pelosi told everyone to gather in Chinatown.*​​*On the 29th, Zeke said the masks do not work (that is the day the first American dies from COV).*​​*On March 12th, the day the President is putting in a ban on Europe, Lisa Monaco, a top adviser to Biden and Biden himself, go out and team up to say the European travel ban is unnecessary. It’s premature.*​​*Biden said nothing about a lockdown, masks, social distancing, the National Defense Production Act until after the President raised these issues.*​​*This clown Biden is telling everyone if people had listened to him, people wouldn’t be dead, but it is not what he said.*​​*...*​









						Karl Rove wipes the floor with Joe Biden using a timeline
					

Karl Rove wrecked Joe Biden with his own lies about Trump’s response to the virus. Rove went through a timeline of what Biden and his top advisers were saying for months. Rove made three points. Biden said President Trump deliberately killed people who died from the virus, which is so over the...




					www.independentsentinel.com


----------



## georgephillip

Dagosa said:


> I suppose it makes some sound neutral to put TrumpHole and Biden at the same level, but TrumpHole has the blood of 200k on his hands. Biden’s entire family has been in service to others while Trump’s entire family has been in stealing from others..


Biden, along with every other POTUS of the last fifty years, would have done a much better job of responding to the current pandemic than Trump has, but Biden has been in service to rich corporate interests for his entire adult life; he only looks reputable in respect to Don the Con.




Joe Biden Just Made a Big Promise to His Wall Street Donors


----------



## IM2

excalibur said:


> *...*​​*On the 31st, Trump put in the China travel ban and Biden said it was xenophobic and racist. Immediately before, Biden’s advisers said a travel ban is premature and the President should “stop panicking.” On February 6th, Biden’s advisers said it’s not very likely it will be a serious pandemic and in a lethal form, it will be negligible.*​​*On February 11 and 13, Ron Klain, Biden’s adviser said it’s not serious. We aren’t facing a health epidemic, we’re facing a fear epidemic. It was an attack on the President for raising concerns.*​​*On the 20th, Biden adviser Zeke Emanuel said this is all an overreaction.*​​*On the 23rd, Pelosi told everyone to gather in Chinatown.*​​*On the 29th, Zeke said the masks do not work (that is the day the first American dies from COV).*​​*On March 12th, the day the President is putting in a ban on Europe, Lisa Monaco, a top adviser to Biden and Biden himself, go out and team up to say the European travel ban is unnecessary. It’s premature.*​​*Biden said nothing about a lockdown, masks, social distancing, the National Defense Production Act until after the President raised these issues.*​​*This clown Biden is telling everyone if people had listened to him, people wouldn’t be dead, but it is not what he said.*​​*...*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karl Rove wipes the floor with Joe Biden using a timeline
> 
> 
> Karl Rove wrecked Joe Biden with his own lies about Trump’s response to the virus. Rove went through a timeline of what Biden and his top advisers were saying for months. Rove made three points. Biden said President Trump deliberately killed people who died from the virus, which is so over the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independentsentinel.com



This is what Biden said:









						FLASHBACK by Joe Biden: Trump is worst possible leader to deal with coronavirus outbreak
					

Donald Trump has blithely tweeted that 'it will all work out well.' Yet the steps he's taken as president have only weakened our capacity to respond.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## excalibur

IM2 said:


> This is what Biden said:




Biden is and has always been, a moron. Just as the quotes in the article I posted show, as are those in his campaign are morons. And Biden bungled the H1N1 situation, as one insider has admitted.

​*On the 31st, Trump put in the China travel ban and Biden said it was xenophobic and racist. Immediately before, Biden’s advisers said a travel ban is premature and the President should “stop panicking.” On February 6th, Biden’s advisers said it’s not very likely it will be a serious pandemic and in a lethal form, it will be negligible.*​​*On February 11 and 13, Ron Klain, Biden’s adviser said it’s not serious. We aren’t facing a health epidemic, we’re facing a fear epidemic. It was an attack on the President for raising concerns.*​​*On the 20th, Biden adviser Zeke Emanuel said this is all an overreaction.*​​*On the 23rd, Pelosi told everyone to gather in Chinatown.*​​*On the 29th, Zeke said the masks do not work (that is the day the first American dies from COV).*​​*On March 12th, the day the President is putting in a ban on Europe, Lisa Monaco, a top adviser to Biden and Biden himself, go out and team up to say the European travel ban is unnecessary. It’s premature.*​​*Biden said nothing about a lockdown, masks, social distancing, the National Defense Production Act until after the President raised these issues.*​


----------



## georgephillip

Dagosa said:


> The Trump family is so loathsome that TrumoHole himself never approved of Jared as a son in law till he was sure he had a like criminal bent with a father prosecuted for tax evasion, illegal campaign contributions and witness tampering. Then, he became a true TrumpHole too.


----------



## meaner gene

keepitreal said:


> The total number of deaths from ALL causes this year stands at 1,903,360
> minus 200,000 leaves 1,703,360 people who have died from something other then
> the deadly Chinese Viral Double pneumonia


The coronavirus has become the 3rd leading cause of death in the USA.
Right behind heart disease, and cancer.
3rd


----------



## meaner gene

excalibur said:


> *...*​​*On the 31st, Trump put in the China travel ban and Biden said it was xenophobic and racist. Immediately before, Biden’s advisers said a travel ban is premature and the President should “stop panicking.” On February 6th, Biden’s advisers said it’s not very likely it will be a serious pandemic and in a lethal form, it will be negligible.*​​



And now we know the truth behind it all.
Of course Joe said it was xenophobic.  Everything coming from the Trump administration was that it was minor, just 15 cases, soon to go away, and it wasn't any more serious than the flu.

Of course Joe said that Trump overreacted.  How was he to know that Trump was just briefed 3 days earlier that the coronavirus was serious, deadly, airborne, and 5 times worse than any other flu.


----------



## elektra

meaner gene said:


> Do you mean like the decades of peace after WWI
> 
> Came crashing down so easily 1939 and 1941


I wish I could say it slower so you can understand. I stated that the Democrats have built this country for years, decades. They control the government, the bureaucracy. The Democrats have written the rules and regulations forever. I can go on and on. But even you, should get the point. 

And all that the demoRats have built, was so weak, so fake, all garbage, that it comes crashing to an end in simple times of crisis? 

From Flint, Detroit, Chicago, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Portland, and the list goes on. Cities that are destroyed or completely unsafe. 

Rioting, human feces piled in the streets, homeless camps, whole neighborhoods destroyed.

Everything the demoRats take over and control, demoRats destroy. 

Thank you for allowing me to respond to your stupid comment and reiterate how demoRats have destroyed everything.


----------



## IM2

excalibur said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Biden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden is and has always been, a moron. Just as the quotes in the article I posted show, as are those in his campaign are morons. And Biden bungled the H1N1 situation, as one insider has admitted.
> 
> ​*On the 31st, Trump put in the China travel ban and Biden said it was xenophobic and racist. Immediately before, Biden’s advisers said a travel ban is premature and the President should “stop panicking.” On February 6th, Biden’s advisers said it’s not very likely it will be a serious pandemic and in a lethal form, it will be negligible.*​​*On February 11 and 13, Ron Klain, Biden’s adviser said it’s not serious. We aren’t facing a health epidemic, we’re facing a fear epidemic. It was an attack on the President for raising concerns.*​​*On the 20th, Biden adviser Zeke Emanuel said this is all an overreaction.*​​*On the 23rd, Pelosi told everyone to gather in Chinatown.*​​*On the 29th, Zeke said the masks do not work (that is the day the first American dies from COV).*​​*On March 12th, the day the President is putting in a ban on Europe, Lisa Monaco, a top adviser to Biden and Biden himself, go out and team up to say the European travel ban is unnecessary. It’s premature.*​​*Biden said nothing about a lockdown, masks, social distancing, the National Defense Production Act until after the President raised these issues.*​
Click to expand...

trump is the moron here. And he is costing lives.


----------



## meaner gene

excalibur said:


> *On the 31st, Trump put in the China travel ban and Biden said it was xenophobic and racist. Immediately before, Biden’s advisers said a travel ban is premature and the President should “stop panicking.”*​



Up until then and beyond Trump was saying the coronavirus wasn't a problem. Cases soon going down to zero. 

But on the 28th, Trump was told that the coronavirus was some serious shit.  And he  closed down flights from china.

Nobody else knew what Trump knew.  Which is why they thought Trump overreacted.


----------



## elektra

Dagosa said:


> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.


$1.5 billion to be given to Joe Biden's kid by China.
A billion dollar contract to build houses given to Biden's brother, even though his brother don't build homes. 

A trade deficit with China? Is that because the Democrats dismantled our factories and rebuilt them in China. Yes, the Democrats created the trade deficit now you cry like you care?


----------



## elektra

IM2 said:


> trump is the moron here. And he is costing lives.


Trump, is not, here. Moron!


----------



## meaner gene

elektra said:


> I wish I could say it slower so you can understand. I stated that the Democrats have built this country for years, decades. They control the government, the bureaucracy.



Maybe you forgot your previous talking points.

The red represents places the republicans are in charge of, the blue the places democrats are in charge of.


----------



## Dagosa

excalibur said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Biden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden is and has always been, a moron. Just as the quotes in the article I posted show, as are those in his campaign are morons. And Biden bungled the H1N1 situation, as one insider has admitted.
> 
> ​*On the 31st, Trump put in the China travel ban and Biden said it was xenophobic and racist. Immediately before, Biden’s advisers said a travel ban is premature and the President should “stop panicking.” On February 6th, Biden’s advisers said it’s not very likely it will be a serious pandemic and in a lethal form, it will be negligible.*​​*On February 11 and 13, Ron Klain, Biden’s adviser said it’s not serious. We aren’t facing a health epidemic, we’re facing a fear epidemic. It was an attack on the President for raising concerns.*​​*On the 20th, Biden adviser Zeke Emanuel said this is all an overreaction.*​​*On the 23rd, Pelosi told everyone to gather in Chinatown.*​​*On the 29th, Zeke said the masks do not work (that is the day the first American dies from COV).*​​*On March 12th, the day the President is putting in a ban on Europe, Lisa Monaco, a top adviser to Biden and Biden himself, go out and team up to say the European travel ban is unnecessary. It’s premature.*​​*Biden said nothing about a lockdown, masks, social distancing, the National Defense Production Act until after the President raised these issues.*​
Click to expand...

Get real. Biden is a genius next to Trump. Seriously, everything Trump doesn’t get he calls a hoax. That’s why he calls everything a hoax. He’s clueless.


----------



## elektra

meaner gene said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could say it slower so you can understand. I stated that the Democrats have built this country for years, decades. They control the government, the bureaucracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you forgot your previous talking points.
> 
> The red represents places the republicans are in charge of, the blue the places democrats are in charge of.
> 
> View attachment 387464
Click to expand...

that is pretty colored drawing, does little baby like the pretty colors?


----------



## meaner gene

elektra said:


> A trade deficit with China? Is that because the Democrats dismantled our factories and rebuilt them in China. Yes, the Democrats created the trade deficit now you cry like you care?



The trade deficit with China went UP, in "TRUMPS AMERICA"


----------



## elektra

Dagosa said:


> Get real. Biden is a genius next to Trump. Seriously, everything Trump doesn’t get he calls a hoax. That’s why he calls everything a hoax. He’s clueless.


That is why Trump is worth Billions and all Biden is worth he stole as a politician?


----------



## MaryL

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


This isn't a pandemic. Trump was right not to play this up, and the lockdown needs to end for everyone's sake.


----------



## meaner gene

elektra said:


> I wish I could say it slower so you can understand. I stated that the Democrats have built this country for years, decades. They control the government, the bureaucracy.





elektra said:


> that is pretty colored drawing, does little baby like the pretty colors?



The colors show who is in charge of what.

Republican - Red   Democrat - Blue

Who is running America?


----------



## IM2

elektra said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like the decades of peace after WWI
> 
> Came crashing down so easily 1939 and 1941
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could say it slower so you can understand. I stated that the Democrats have built this country for years, decades. They control the government, the bureaucracy. The Democrats have written the rules and regulations forever. I can go on and on. But even you, should get the point.
> 
> And all that the demoRats have built, was so weak, so fake, all garbage, that it comes crashing to an end in simple times of crisis?
> 
> From Flint, Detroit, Chicago, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Portland, and the list goes on. Cities that are destroyed or completely unsafe.
> 
> Rioting, human feces piled in the streets, homeless camps, whole neighborhoods destroyed.
> 
> Everything the demoRats take over and control, demoRats destroy.
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to respond to your stupid comment and reiterate how demoRats have destroyed everything.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. I live in Kansas. A state destroyed by republicans. The poorest states in the country are run by republicans. The first great depression was caused by republicans. We nearly had a second one due to republicans. Now we face a third one due to republicans. You talk about a few select right wing propaganda point cities. Flint Michigan was fucked up due to a decision by a republican governor. Republicans fuck up entire states and give them the control of the federal government they fuck up the entire country.


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a pandemic. Trump was right not to play this up, and the lockdown needs to end for everyone's sake.
Click to expand...

Herman Caine felt the same why. R.I.P.


----------



## MaryL

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a pandemic. Trump was right not to play this up, and the lockdown needs to end for everyone's sake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Herman Caine felt the same why. R.I.P.
Click to expand...

I don't know anyone personally that died from COVID 19. No one.  Anyone else? In a  REAL "PANDEMIC"  we  wouldn't need to be reminded , we would KNOW it.


----------



## elektra

meaner gene said:


> The colors show who is in charge of what.
> Republican - Red   Democrat - Blue
> Who is running America?
> 
> View attachment 387465


The district of Columbia is blue! dumb ass!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

eddiew said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid a panic
> Right idea
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that other world leaders managed to not panic their citizens.
> 
> And this is Trump we are talking about. The same guy who couldn't stop talking about an "immigrant invasion" The same Trump whose inaugural address was titled "American Carnage" . The same Trump who is currently falsely claiming that Portland is on fire. Puhleese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> Trump not only has contempt for America’s war dead but he has contempt for the intelligence of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nancy got the same briefing since she's speaker of the house come to Chinatown was her call for action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and? That has what to do with Trump’s failed leadership?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump hasn't failed in his leadership so nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has not failed in his leadership because he hasn't offered any leadership in the fight against the cornavirus.  He has refused to take any responsibility for the failure of his administration to have working test kits in March.   He has blamed China, the WHO, the democrats, Obama, and probably others for the epidemic in the US.  He leaves the public confused when he praises unorthodox cures while his own people are warning the public about using them.   His healthcare advisors and the CDC was telling the public to wear masks and Trump was questions the effectiveness, often refusing to set an example by wearing a mask, and worst of all encouraging open rebellion in states where governors tried to make masks mandatory.   Anyone questioning why the high infection rate and death toll in the US, need only look to our non-leader in the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what does Biden offer in leadership? Lies and double lies
> First he opposed the travel ban then he said he totally supported it and denied he ever opposed it.
> Yes it's from Fox because the interview was conducted on Fox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden spokesman refuses to discuss whether former VP used teleprompter to answer questions
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden's national press secretary attempted to deflect a question about whether the Democratic nominee used a teleprompter to answer questions from regular Americans Thursday, claiming President Trump's campaign was trying to use the issue as a "distraction."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is a good man with a good heart  Trump is heartless and an asshole
Click to expand...

What makes him a good man? Citations is required
Could be using his position to get his son millions of dollars in jobs that his son had no qualification doing


----------



## meaner gene

elektra said:


> I wish I could say it slower so you can understand. I stated that the Democrats have built this country for years, decades. They control the government, the bureaucracy. The Democrats have written the rules and regulations forever. I can go on and on. But even you, should get the point.


In the last 40 years, republicans have run the country for 24 years of them.  Democrats ran it for 16 years.

If you go back 50 years, it's republicans in control for 30 years, to the democrats 20.


----------



## eddiew

elektra said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like the decades of peace after WWI
> 
> Came crashing down so easily 1939 and 1941
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could say it slower so you can understand. I stated that the Democrats have built this country for years, decades. They control the government, the bureaucracy. The Democrats have written the rules and regulations forever. I can go on and on. But even you, should get the point.
> 
> And all that the demoRats have built, was so weak, so fake, all garbage, that it comes crashing to an end in simple times of crisis?
> 
> From Flint, Detroit, Chicago, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Portland, and the list goes on. Cities that are destroyed or completely unsafe.
> 
> Rioting, human feces piled in the streets, homeless camps, whole neighborhoods destroyed.
> 
> Everything the demoRats take over and control, demoRats destroy.
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to respond to your stupid comment and reiterate how demoRats have destroyed everything.
Click to expand...

Not for dems you'd be living in a rathole speaking a foreign language Dems have made America great not you cowardly traitors ,you racists


----------



## eddiew

bigrebnc1775 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid a panic
> Right idea
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that other world leaders managed to not panic their citizens.
> 
> And this is Trump we are talking about. The same guy who couldn't stop talking about an "immigrant invasion" The same Trump whose inaugural address was titled "American Carnage" . The same Trump who is currently falsely claiming that Portland is on fire. Puhleese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> Trump not only has contempt for America’s war dead but he has contempt for the intelligence of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nancy got the same briefing since she's speaker of the house come to Chinatown was her call for action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and? That has what to do with Trump’s failed leadership?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump hasn't failed in his leadership so nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has not failed in his leadership because he hasn't offered any leadership in the fight against the cornavirus.  He has refused to take any responsibility for the failure of his administration to have working test kits in March.   He has blamed China, the WHO, the democrats, Obama, and probably others for the epidemic in the US.  He leaves the public confused when he praises unorthodox cures while his own people are warning the public about using them.   His healthcare advisors and the CDC was telling the public to wear masks and Trump was questions the effectiveness, often refusing to set an example by wearing a mask, and worst of all encouraging open rebellion in states where governors tried to make masks mandatory.   Anyone questioning why the high infection rate and death toll in the US, need only look to our non-leader in the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what does Biden offer in leadership? Lies and double lies
> First he opposed the travel ban then he said he totally supported it and denied he ever opposed it.
> Yes it's from Fox because the interview was conducted on Fox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden spokesman refuses to discuss whether former VP used teleprompter to answer questions
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden's national press secretary attempted to deflect a question about whether the Democratic nominee used a teleprompter to answer questions from regular Americans Thursday, claiming President Trump's campaign was trying to use the issue as a "distraction."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is a good man with a good heart  Trump is heartless and an asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes him a good man? Citations is required
> Could be using his position to get his son millions of dollars in jobs that his son had no qualification doing
Click to expand...

Like Kushner and Ivanka?  and the SB ,Jr?


----------



## meaner gene

eddiew said:


> Not for dems you'd be living in a rathole speaking a foreign language Dems have made America great not you cowardly traitors ,you racists



Those blue spots, are what the democrats control, and they produce the bulk of the nations GDP.  The red controls most of the country, and feeds off the work of others.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

eddiew said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid a panic
> Right idea
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that other world leaders managed to not panic their citizens.
> 
> And this is Trump we are talking about. The same guy who couldn't stop talking about an "immigrant invasion" The same Trump whose inaugural address was titled "American Carnage" . The same Trump who is currently falsely claiming that Portland is on fire. Puhleese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> Trump not only has contempt for America’s war dead but he has contempt for the intelligence of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nancy got the same briefing since she's speaker of the house come to Chinatown was her call for action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and? That has what to do with Trump’s failed leadership?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump hasn't failed in his leadership so nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has not failed in his leadership because he hasn't offered any leadership in the fight against the cornavirus.  He has refused to take any responsibility for the failure of his administration to have working test kits in March.   He has blamed China, the WHO, the democrats, Obama, and probably others for the epidemic in the US.  He leaves the public confused when he praises unorthodox cures while his own people are warning the public about using them.   His healthcare advisors and the CDC was telling the public to wear masks and Trump was questions the effectiveness, often refusing to set an example by wearing a mask, and worst of all encouraging open rebellion in states where governors tried to make masks mandatory.   Anyone questioning why the high infection rate and death toll in the US, need only look to our non-leader in the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what does Biden offer in leadership? Lies and double lies
> First he opposed the travel ban then he said he totally supported it and denied he ever opposed it.
> Yes it's from Fox because the interview was conducted on Fox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden spokesman refuses to discuss whether former VP used teleprompter to answer questions
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden's national press secretary attempted to deflect a question about whether the Democratic nominee used a teleprompter to answer questions from regular Americans Thursday, claiming President Trump's campaign was trying to use the issue as a "distraction."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is a good man with a good heart  Trump is heartless and an asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes him a good man? Citations is required
> Could be using his position to get his son millions of dollars in jobs that his son had no qualification doing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Kushner and Ivanka?  and the SB ,Jr?
Click to expand...

they already had jobs hunter got a millions of dollars from China  Ukraine all because VP Biden 
Was trump president when he got his kids jobs?


----------



## elektra

IM2 said:


> Bullshit. I live in Kansas. A state destroyed by republicans. The poorest states in the country are run by republicans. The first great depression was caused by republicans. We nearly had a second one due to republicans. Now we face a third one due to republicans. You talk about a few select right wing propaganda point cities. Flint Michigan was fucked up due to a decision by a republican governor. Republicans fuck up entire states and give them the control of the federal government they fuck up the entire country.


Flint was fucked up by DemoRats. The governor does not interfere with local utility decisions. 
Depressions? Another OP you could be wrong in.
Kansas? Move if you do not like it. 

Good point, Kansas was in shitty lousy shape after 8 years of Obama/Biden.


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Kushner and Ivanka?  and the SB ,Jr?
> 
> 
> 
> they already had jobs hunter got a millions of dollars from China  Ukraine all because VP Biden
> Was trump president when he got his kids jobs?
Click to expand...

Good point.  Trump gave his kids jobs when he ran Trump inc.  And he gave his kids jobs when he ran USA inc.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not for dems you'd be living in a rathole speaking a foreign language Dems have made America great not you cowardly traitors ,you racists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those blue spots, are what the democrats control, and they produce the bulk of the nations GDP.  The red controls most of the country, and feeds off the work of others.
> 
> View attachment 387468
Click to expand...

North Carolina Mecklumberg county doesn't produce much it just has two major banks the blue portion in the upper left corner farmland 
What does the upper portion of New Mexico produce?
and California is shut down and the economy is still moving on without them lol


----------



## elektra

meaner gene said:


> Those blue spots, are what the democrats control, and they produce the bulk of the nations GDP.  The red controls most of the country, and feeds off the work of others.


You said the Republicans were all rich and controlled the nation. Now you tell us those tiny little spots of blue are all rich and demoRat. Yep, the 1%ers are demoRats and they are pissed that republicans are getting crumbs. Good to see how you wish the money to be distributed.

Good to know, almost every cent, every dollar in the USA belongs to the demoRats! The demoRats control all the money. 

That is why there are so many poor states, the demoRats contol all the money, thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Kushner and Ivanka?  and the SB ,Jr?
> 
> 
> 
> they already had jobs hunter got a millions of dollars from China  Ukraine all because VP Biden
> Was trump president when he got his kids jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point.  Trump gave his kids jobs when he ran Trump inc.  And he gave his kids jobs when he ran USA inc.
Click to expand...

HOWEVER, hUNTER HAD 0 EXPERIENCE FOR THE JOB HE HAD WITH EXCEPTIONG HE WAS THE FUNNEL MAN IN HIS DADDY'S POCKET.


----------



## elektra

meaner gene said:


> Good point.  Trump gave his kids jobs when he ran Trump inc.  And he gave his kids jobs when he ran USA inc.


And Biden gave his kid a job in the Ukraine worth millions, and even kept the company from being investigated for fraud, by threatening to withhold billions from the Ukraine


----------



## elektra

eddiew said:


> Not for dems you'd be living in a rathole speaking a foreign language Dems have made America great not you cowardly traitors ,you racists


uh, we are speaking a foreign language dumb ass! We have to speak spanish for most jobs in the USA, certainly for most government jobs.

Dems made America great? By shutting down our energy production? By shipping our uranium to russia? by giving our nuclear and missile technology to china? by dismantling our factories and building them in china? or how about that obama care that raised the cost of health care a 1000%


----------



## meaner gene

elektra said:


> Flint was fucked up by DemoRats. The governor does not interfere with local utility decisions.


Why lie?

_City officials did not drive the decision to take water from the Flint River. There was never such a vote by the city council, which really didn't have the power to make such a decision anyway, because* the city was under the control of a state-appointed emergency manager. *

The governor appointed the guy who changed the flint water source.

Michigan Gov. Rick Snyder (r) apologized to the people of Flint in his State of the State address _


----------



## meaner gene

It's not easy to discuss things when the other side insists on LYING about what I said.  For example.



elektra said:


> *You said the Republicans were all rich* and controlled the nation.


I actually said the republican sections feed off the work of the blue sections.


----------



## Flopper

jbrownson0831 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid a panic
> Right idea
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that other world leaders managed to not panic their citizens.
> 
> And this is Trump we are talking about. The same guy who couldn't stop talking about an "immigrant invasion" The same Trump whose inaugural address was titled "American Carnage" . The same Trump who is currently falsely claiming that Portland is on fire. Puhleese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> Trump not only has contempt for America’s war dead but he has contempt for the intelligence of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nancy got the same briefing since she's speaker of the house come to Chinatown was her call for action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and? That has what to do with Trump’s failed leadership?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump hasn't failed in his leadership so nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has not failed in his leadership because he hasn't offered any leadership in the fight against the cornavirus.  He has refused to take any responsibility for the failure of his administration to have working test kits in March.   He has blamed China, the WHO, the democrats, Obama, and probably others for the epidemic in the US.  He leaves the public confused when he praises unorthodox cures while his own people are warning the public about using them.   His healthcare advisors and the CDC was telling the public to wear masks and Trump was questions the effectiveness, often refusing to set an example by wearing a mask, and worst of all encouraging open rebellion in states where governors tried to make masks mandatory.   Anyone questioning why the high infection rate and death toll in the US, need only look to our non-leader in the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see it that way.  For one, I don't buy the comments of "experts" who have no decision making responsibility and no authority, and can say whatever they want as the weather changes.  And they change their minds all the time.  Trump and other decision makers have to work off viable information to make future plans and get the economy going while watching out for the safety of the people.  I don't consider him anywhere near the biggest finger pointer either....the horrible leadership of Cuomo and the other Democrat governors is what is criminal here yet you libbers give them a pass and blame Mr Trump for everything.
Click to expand...

Trump was not qualified to determine the best method to manage an epidemic, so he wisely picked those that were.  That was just about the only smart thing he did.   He endorsed their recommendations on testing, closing the borders, closing businesses and schools, stopping large gathering, social distancing, masks, etc., either tacitly or explicitly.  However, when it became clear how unpopular most of those methods were going to be with voters, Trump began undermining them by questioning their effectiveness, their disruption to business, and pointing out the problems they cause people. Since almost everyone hated them, many people joined Trump in questioning their effectiveness and even disregarding them.   This was in late March when Trump suggested that managing healthcare was not the job of the federal government but the states.  The governors started making lots of decisions and Trump fought them on the issues of testing, ppe's, legality of governors orders.  The result being many people refused to follow recommendations and even order from governors which Trump had encouraged.

I frankly, have not paid a lot attention to Cuomo and his manage of the virus in New York but I found these statistics.  When Trump suggested that virus was a state problem not the federal goverment in late March, New York was running about 1,000  deaths a day. Yesterday there 4.

Had Trump stepped side and just manged his reelection campaign which is what he wanted to do and let Pence or Redifeld manage the epidemic, we would be in a far better place today in both healthcare and the economy. Now we're pushing 200,000 deaths and the country is just as divided over the virus as it ever was.


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> HOWEVER, hUNTER HAD 0 EXPERIENCE FOR THE JOB HE HAD WITH EXCEPTIONG HE WAS THE FUNNEL MAN IN HIS DADDY'S POCKET.



He was on the board.  He didn't run the company.  And Hunter had previous experience sitting on a board.


----------



## meaner gene

Here we go with the LIES again.


elektra said:


> *And Biden gave his kid a job in the Ukraine worth millions, *and even kept the company from being investigated for fraud, by threatening to withhold billions from the Ukraine



Joe didn't give Hunter anything more than his surname.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, hUNTER HAD 0 EXPERIENCE FOR THE JOB HE HAD WITH EXCEPTIONG HE WAS THE FUNNEL MAN IN HIS DADDY'S POCKET.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was on the board.  He didn't run the company.  And Hunter had previous experience sitting on a board.
Click to expand...

on the board of a natural gas company and his experience was what? Daddy was VP of the United States


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> Here we go with the LIES again.
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And Biden gave his kid a job in the Ukraine worth millions, *and even kept the company from being investigated for fraud, by threatening to withhold billions from the Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe didn't give Hunter anything more than his sirname.
Click to expand...

Fire that son of a bitch or I'll take the Billion Congress gave you


----------



## elektra

meaner gene said:


> _ because* the city was under the control of a state-appointed emergency manager. *
> 
> The governor appointed the guy who changed the flint water source.
> 
> Michigan Gov. Rick Snyder (r) apologized to the people of Flint in his State of the State address _


An emergency manager got appointed because the local democrat government created a state of emergency. 

And of course, the water utility the democrats built, had the ability to test the water? 

So yes, demoRats ran Flint into the ground and left a bureaucracy unable to protect the people. I wonder how many other local demoRat governments should be replaced for this very reason.


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> on the board of a natural gas company and his experience was what? Daddy was VP of the United States


According to your view of board members, Hunter ran AMTRAK


----------



## meaner gene

elektra said:


> An emergency manager got appointed because the local democrat government created a state of emergency.



But blamed the democrats, when it was the republican appointed manager who made the decision.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> on the board of a natural gas company and his experience was what? Daddy was VP of the United States
> 
> 
> 
> According to your view of board members, Hunter ran AMTRAK
Click to expand...

Did I say that? prove it


----------



## elektra

meaner gene said:


> But blamed the democrats, when it was the republican appointed manager who made the decision.


Gee, even republicans can not perform miracles with the mess the demoRats create. 

DemoRats were the ones that installed the lead pipes, demoRats had years to replace the pipes? DemoRats ran Flint into bankruptcy. DemoRats hired the workers who ran the water department. 
DemoRats knew that for years dow chemical was allowed to pollute shwartz creek and the flint river. Anybody in that city knew the water was polluted. Least of all, the bureaucracy put in place by decades of demoRat rule was incompetent.


----------



## Flopper

Nostra said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In mid March the outbreak was small....
> 
> " The United States confirmed 669 new cases, bringing the total number to 3,485. Five more deaths were reported, bringing the total number to 65.[635] "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline of the COVID-19 pandemic in March 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Trump was acting to ramp up PPE in Mid March when there was only some 3500 cases and only 65 deaths...I'd say that was being proactive....See, You people want to look at this through the hindsight lens and attack him for political reasons....You ought to be ashamed of yourselves politicizing this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> 
> Bob Woodward interview on tape showed Trump knew this is a big crisis. He lied to Americans. Those deaths are not necessary. Trump is responsible for this crisis.......  Even today does it looks like he is serious fighting the pandemic? He goes around with these rallies most of his supporters don’t wear mask. He doesn’t even encourage them to wear mask against his own administrations policy.
> He tweeted Covid-19 are all lies, deaths and infections are all lies created by democrats. Tweeted only 9,000 deaths. Then promoted a lunatic doctor.
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an excellent President and hundreds of times better than the idiot you are trotting out to run for all your complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 194,000 Americans are dead because of his lies.
> 
> He called the Marines who Killed In Action at Bellau Wood, "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*".
> 
> He has attacked Gold Star Families and Denegrated the name of Men who were Prisoners of War.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, over 90,000 in 6 Democrat led illegal sanctuary states are dead because of inept and idiot Democrat governors and their global leading 8% mortality rate.  The remaining 44 states have the additional 100,000 deaths but with increased testing and much more common sense and less stupidity, a 1.8% mortality rate which brought the US down to 2.9%.  You can awwwk and parrot all the ignorant lying points you want, but this thing turned bad early because of idiot Democrats like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _To understand just how we found ourselves in such a devastating humanitarian and economic predicament, look no further than how the governors and legislatures of many red states blindly deferred to President Trump and his blatant disregard for medical expertise.
> 
> Adjusting for population, the ten states with the highest rates of new coronavirus cases are Florida, Alabama, Nevada, Louisiana, Mississippi, Georgia, South Carolina, Arizona, Tennessee and Arkansas._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to red states, the world views America with shock and pity
> 
> 
> There are no excuses for the devastation that many red states’ willful ignorance of medical expertise is unleashing upon America today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Kung Flu Death Rates:
> 
> New York: 6.97%
> New Jersey: 8.11%
> Mass: 7.42%
> CN: 8.28%
> PA:  5.38%
> DC: 4.25%
> 
> 
> Florida:  1.9%
> Texas: 2.08%
> NV: 1.98%
> AL: 1.71%
> GA: 2.15%
> TN: 1.19%
> 
> 
> See a pattern?
Click to expand...

Yes the pattern is clear.  The Northeast was hit hard by coronavirus being carried by people traveling from Europe which Trump refused to stop until it was too  late.


----------



## Flopper

Camp said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought for sure nothing could expose Trump's lack of character the way the "Suckers and Losers" report did. Fooled me. Lying to Americans about how dangerous and deadly COVID-19 was brought Trump to a new depth of evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean that lie by the liberal editor of the Atlantic? As for lying to American's about C-19, that's a lie as well...So, you're just a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only complete assholes can listen to those recordings and not realize what a liar Trump has been about COVID.
Click to expand...

It's now offical.  The president's lying to American public is now Trump policy.  I expect Americans would certain panic if Trump stops lying.  They expect it.


----------



## bravoactual

Flopper said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought for sure nothing could expose Trump's lack of character the way the "Suckers and Losers" report did. Fooled me. Lying to Americans about how dangerous and deadly COVID-19 was brought Trump to a new depth of evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean that lie by the liberal editor of the Atlantic? As for lying to American's about C-19, that's a lie as well...So, you're just a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only complete assholes can listen to those recordings and not realize what a liar Trump has been about COVID.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's now offical.  The president's lying to American public is now Trump policy.  I expect Americans would certain panic if Trump stops lying.  They expect it.
Click to expand...


As long as that lying POS has his followers being stupid enough to believe him, it will continue.

Tens of Thousands have died they simply do not care.


----------



## bravoactual

elektra said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> But blamed the democrats, when it was the republican appointed manager who made the decision.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, even republicans can not perform miracles with the mess the demoRats create.
> 
> DemoRats were the ones that installed the lead pipes, demoRats had years to replace the pipes? DemoRats ran Flint into bankruptcy. DemoRats hired the workers who ran the water department.
> DemoRats knew that for years dow chemical was allowed to pollute shwartz creek and the flint river. Anybody in that city knew the water was polluted. Least of all, the bureaucracy put in place by decades of demoRat rule was incompetent.
Click to expand...


I'm not the dumb enough to believe his lies, that is all you.


----------



## meaner gene

elektra said:


> DemoRats were the ones that installed the lead pipes, demoRats had years to replace the pipes? DemoRats ran Flint into bankruptcy. DemoRats hired the workers who ran the water department.


Actually most of those pipes were installed in the post war boom.  Where Michigan was run by republicans.









						List of governors of Michigan - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Michigan was run by 12  republican governors with only 4 democrat governors running michigan  since 1900 until the 1960's


----------



## Zorro!

Fake News.  Fauci confirms that Woodward is a liar.


“CONGRATULATIONS, ESTEEMED COLLEAGUES: YOU DID IT.” People trust the media less than Trump on COVID. Here’s why.



> On Wednesday, audio of President Trump talking to Bob Woodward leaked, on which the President said he purposely downplayed the virus, so as to not cause a panic. Journalists from several outlets sprung into action, again blissfully ignoring their own track record of downplaying the pandemic.


Fake News Liars


> In February, the _New York Times_ published ‘Who says it’s not safe to travel to China?’. In January, _BuzzFeed_ wrote, ‘Don’t worry about the coronavirus. Worry about the flu.’ The _Washington Post_ published, in their health section of all places, ‘Get a grippe, America. The flu is a much bigger threat than coronavirus, for now.’ The _Associated Press_ wrote in February, ‘Is the new virus more deadly than the flu? Not exactly.’ The _Daily Beast_ ran ‘The virus killing US kids isn’t the one dominating the headlines.’


Then they tried to covr it up


> _Vox_ even deleted tweets and amended a story which downplayed the virus. When White House press secretary Kayleigh McEnany brought this all up to members of the press, they sneered at her with all the condescension of the cool kids welcoming a new girl to class.


Flashback: MSM: Riots COVID Safe, Trump Rallies Are Hot Zones. Just NBC the gaslighting!


----------



## bravoactual

meaner gene said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> An emergency manager got appointed because the local democrat government created a state of emergency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But blamed the democrats, when it was the republican appointed manager who made the decision.
Click to expand...


There you go again, using those pesky facts.  You know how facts give Cons a headache.  They prefer to be lied to.


----------



## elektra

meaner gene said:


> Michigan was run by 12  republican governors with only 4 democrat governors running michigan  since 1900 until the 1960's


Why not go as far back as when the law was written requiring lead pipes? 

And, given you demoRats are the party of science, why did you not write a law requiring your lead pipes replaced, for even you admit you had at the very least, 4 chances! And you demoRats know all about science!


----------



## meaner gene

Zorro! said:


> Fake News.  Fauci confirms that Woodward is a liar.
> 
> 
> “CONGRATULATIONS, ESTEEMED COLLEAGUES: YOU DID IT.” People trust the media less than Trump on COVID. Here’s why.


WOW !!!  You don't see reality?

The media relies on the government for information.  Especially when it comes to situations in foreign countries.   The press didn't get to go to Wuhan, just like they couldn't go to Iraq or Iran to find out what was happening there.  They relied on what the government told them was happening there.

And like the WMD in Iraq, the government lied to the people as they did about the seriousness of the  coronavirus in Wuhan.


----------



## elektra

bravoactual said:


> I'm not the dumb enough to believe his lies, that is all you.


who's lies? you certainly respond like a dummy


----------



## Zorro!

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


Fake News

Bob Woodward’s Own Reaction Shows His Big Trump Virus ‘Scoop’ Is Total Nonsense. And It Gets Worse…

Bob Woodward’s latest “blockbuster” book floating the idea that President Trump withheld life-saving information about the seriousness of the coronavirus is belied by the author’s and _The Washington Post’s_ own reactions.

We ask this question of Bob Woodward:



> If this so-called lack of information cost American lives, then why did Bob Woodward withhold this _life saving _information till just mere weeks before the election?


Even kooky Chicago Mayor Lori Lightfoot wondered to _The Chicago Sun-Times_ that if the Woodward revelation was true, why didn’t he put it out before to save American lives?

Rush Limbaugh asked a similar question.



> Why didn’t Woodward put that on the front page of _The Washington Post_ seven months ago when he got it?


The AP asked Woodward about this, and all he could come up with was a confusing and meandering, non-denial-denial with 3 answers, all of which come down to: I wanted to keep it for my book but it would have been “unthinkable” to keep it to myself if I thought there was a public health hazard, so there’s no public health hazard.

Even Bob Woodward doesn’t think Bob Woodward’s “scoop” is a real “scoop.”

_The Post’s_ media and Trump critic, Erik Wemple, in a series of six tweets, was quick to come to the defense of the man whose name is still on the masthead as “associate editor.”

Wemple argues that Woodward didn’t do anything “unethical or untoward in ‘holding’ on to his scoop about Trump’s admission that he played down the coronavirus. I disagree with the criticism.”

What Wemple basically said. Woodward didn’t do anything to harm public health by withholding it till now because it wasn’t a detriment to public health.

Worse for Woodward, not only was his story not a scoop, but Trump himself said out loud – multiple times – at White House news conferences, that his aim in being positive about the coronavirus was to calm the American people. He explains just that in this typically bitter exchange between Trump and CNN’s Sassy Jim Acosta.


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> Michigan was run by 12  republican governors with only 4 democrat governors running michigan  since 1900 until the 1960's





elektra said:


> Why not go as far back as when the law was written requiring lead pipes?


I thought I did that by going back to 1900.


----------



## elektra

meaner gene said:


> The media relies on the government for information.  Especially when it comes to situations in foreign countries.   The press didn't get to go to Wuhan, just like they couldn't go to Iraq or Iran to find out what was happening there.  They relied on what the government told them was happening there.
> 
> And like the WMD in Iraq, the government lied to the people as they did about the seriousness of the  coronavirus in Wuhan.


The media relies on the government for information? I guess, most of the media is the Democrat party.

The press does not go to Iraq or Iran or China? You are full of shit or a complete idiot, or both.


----------



## elektra

meaner gene said:


> I thought I did that by going back to 1900.


You thought wrong


----------



## meaner gene

Zorro! said:


> We ask this question of Bob Woodward:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this so-called lack of information cost American lives, then why did Bob Woodward withhold this _life saving _information till just mere weeks before the election?
Click to expand...



WOW !!!!  Again you ignore realitiy.

Bob Woodward is a reporter.  Their job is to report, and they can't report the whole story, if they report what they find, prematurely.

This is like the argument they make about the cell phone videos people take of police misconduct, or of a crime in progress.  Why did they continue videoing instead of doing something to stop the situation?

I hope you see where i'm going with this.


----------



## buttercup

Juicey Omelette said:


> Covid 19 never was as serious as the liberal media hysteria created around it would suggest



Apparently some mentally challenged people on this forum still believe the bullcaca.


----------



## Zorro!

meaner gene said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake News.  Fauci confirms that Woodward is a liar.
> 
> “CONGRATULATIONS, ESTEEMED COLLEAGUES: YOU DID IT.” People trust the media less than Trump on COVID. Here’s why.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW !!!  You don't see reality?
> 
> The media relies on the government for information.  Especially when it comes to situations in foreign countries.   The press didn't get to go to Wuhan...
Click to expand...

Fake News.  China didn't expel US Press until March 18.









						China: expulsion of US journalists was response to 'unreasonable oppression'
					

Beijing defends ban of 13 journalists, which has been criticised as irresponsible during coronavirus crisis




					www.theguardian.com
				





> just like they couldn't go to Iraq...


Fake news.

In a shocking New York Times opinion piece, CNN’s chief news executive Eason Jordan has admitted that for the past decade [prior to the US invasion] the network has systematically covered up stories of Iraqi atrocities. Reports of murder, torture, and planned assassinations were suppressed in order to maintain *CNN’s Baghdad bureau*.

Read Jordan’s op-ed at:
Opinion | The News We Kept To Ourselves


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> The irony of the situation is that for so long Trump has pushed the coronavirus being a "democrat hoax" and told people in states to force their governor to reopen their states.
> 
> Now you have people who even after hearing Trump call it serious and deadly, still think it's a hoax.


What is your plan to stop the virus?


----------



## Nostra

Dagosa said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does a government and society built by democrats fall apart so easily after a couple years of an independent such as trump, president?
> 
> Because Democrats build garbage.
> 
> Democrats can have motel 6, I want Trump's vision.
> 
> 
> 
> Vision ? He’s Intellectually BLIND.
Click to expand...

What is your plan to stop the virus?


----------



## Nostra

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can post dozens of videos showing Biden Coumo Pelosi and other dems downplaying the virus...when they were asked why they did that... each one said just what Trump said....did not want to panic society...so this is yet another false scandal....*don't you have any reasons for us to vote FOR Biden and not just against Trump?......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can post dozens of videos showing Biden Coumo Pelosi and other dems downplaying the virus...when they were asked why they did that... each one said just what Trump said....did not want to panic society...so this is yet another false scandal....*don't you have any reasons for us to vote FOR Biden and not just against Trump?......*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a president proves he is incompetent, dishonest, and has brought great  harm to the nation, there is  nothing wrong with voting him out office.  It's hard to imagine Biden being a more discussing and incompetent president than Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess you haven't seen the list of what he will do if elected. Eye opening it is.
> 
> No sane American would vote for it. But then you lefty loons seem to be far from sane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, sane American would vote for Trump.  In a contest of whose the nuttiest, I'm afraid Biden would lose.  Nobody beats the Trump on this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sane Americans see the destruction of the Democrat campaign platform. Blue city riots defund the police, no protection given to the public
> only the insane can't see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The insane say what you do. There is no protection of the public now. Not when police are killing unarmed citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My side isn't rioting it's your side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. And I made a thread showing it.
Click to expand...

Your thread was a Major fail.


----------



## buttercup

Penelope said:


> Juicey Omelette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covid 19 never was as serious as the liberal media hysteria created around it would suggest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must not of listened to the tapes.
Click to expand...


* Must not _have_... not "must not of"


----------



## Zorro!

elektra said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan was run by 12  republican governors with only 4 democrat governors running michigan  since 1900 until the 1960's
> 
> 
> 
> Why not go as far back as when the law was written requiring lead pipes?
> 
> And, given you demoRats are the party of science, why did you not write a law requiring your lead pipes replaced, for even you admit you had at the very least, 4 chances! And you demoRats know all about science!
Click to expand...

So what cities haven't remediated their lead pipes?


----------



## Nostra

IM2 said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> *...*​​*On the 31st, Trump put in the China travel ban and Biden said it was xenophobic and racist. Immediately before, Biden’s advisers said a travel ban is premature and the President should “stop panicking.” On February 6th, Biden’s advisers said it’s not very likely it will be a serious pandemic and in a lethal form, it will be negligible.*​​*On February 11 and 13, Ron Klain, Biden’s adviser said it’s not serious. We aren’t facing a health epidemic, we’re facing a fear epidemic. It was an attack on the President for raising concerns.*​​*On the 20th, Biden adviser Zeke Emanuel said this is all an overreaction.*​​*On the 23rd, Pelosi told everyone to gather in Chinatown.*​​*On the 29th, Zeke said the masks do not work (that is the day the first American dies from COV).*​​*On March 12th, the day the President is putting in a ban on Europe, Lisa Monaco, a top adviser to Biden and Biden himself, go out and team up to say the European travel ban is unnecessary. It’s premature.*​​*Biden said nothing about a lockdown, masks, social distancing, the National Defense Production Act until after the President raised these issues.*​​*This clown Biden is telling everyone if people had listened to him, people wouldn’t be dead, but it is not what he said.*​​*...*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karl Rove wipes the floor with Joe Biden using a timeline
> 
> 
> Karl Rove wrecked Joe Biden with his own lies about Trump’s response to the virus. Rove went through a timeline of what Biden and his top advisers were saying for months. Rove made three points. Biden said President Trump deliberately killed people who died from the virus, which is so over the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independentsentinel.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Biden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLASHBACK by Joe Biden: Trump is worst possible leader to deal with coronavirus outbreak
> 
> 
> Donald Trump has blithely tweeted that 'it will all work out well.' Yet the steps he's taken as president have only weakened our capacity to respond.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
Click to expand...

What is Crazy Joe’s plan?  The only things he has announced has been things Trump already did weeks before.


----------



## Nostra

Flopper said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In mid March the outbreak was small....
> 
> " The United States confirmed 669 new cases, bringing the total number to 3,485. Five more deaths were reported, bringing the total number to 65.[635] "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline of the COVID-19 pandemic in March 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Trump was acting to ramp up PPE in Mid March when there was only some 3500 cases and only 65 deaths...I'd say that was being proactive....See, You people want to look at this through the hindsight lens and attack him for political reasons....You ought to be ashamed of yourselves politicizing this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> 
> Bob Woodward interview on tape showed Trump knew this is a big crisis. He lied to Americans. Those deaths are not necessary. Trump is responsible for this crisis.......  Even today does it looks like he is serious fighting the pandemic? He goes around with these rallies most of his supporters don’t wear mask. He doesn’t even encourage them to wear mask against his own administrations policy.
> He tweeted Covid-19 are all lies, deaths and infections are all lies created by democrats. Tweeted only 9,000 deaths. Then promoted a lunatic doctor.
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an excellent President and hundreds of times better than the idiot you are trotting out to run for all your complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 194,000 Americans are dead because of his lies.
> 
> He called the Marines who Killed In Action at Bellau Wood, "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*".
> 
> He has attacked Gold Star Families and Denegrated the name of Men who were Prisoners of War.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, over 90,000 in 6 Democrat led illegal sanctuary states are dead because of inept and idiot Democrat governors and their global leading 8% mortality rate.  The remaining 44 states have the additional 100,000 deaths but with increased testing and much more common sense and less stupidity, a 1.8% mortality rate which brought the US down to 2.9%.  You can awwwk and parrot all the ignorant lying points you want, but this thing turned bad early because of idiot Democrats like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _To understand just how we found ourselves in such a devastating humanitarian and economic predicament, look no further than how the governors and legislatures of many red states blindly deferred to President Trump and his blatant disregard for medical expertise.
> 
> Adjusting for population, the ten states with the highest rates of new coronavirus cases are Florida, Alabama, Nevada, Louisiana, Mississippi, Georgia, South Carolina, Arizona, Tennessee and Arkansas._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to red states, the world views America with shock and pity
> 
> 
> There are no excuses for the devastation that many red states’ willful ignorance of medical expertise is unleashing upon America today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Kung Flu Death Rates:
> 
> New York: 6.97%
> New Jersey: 8.11%
> Mass: 7.42%
> CN: 8.28%
> PA:  5.38%
> DC: 4.25%
> 
> 
> Florida:  1.9%
> Texas: 2.08%
> NV: 1.98%
> AL: 1.71%
> GA: 2.15%
> TN: 1.19%
> 
> 
> See a pattern?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the pattern is clear.  The Northeast was hit hard by coronavirus being carried by people traveling from Europe which Trump refused to stop until it was too  late.
Click to expand...

You mean the travel ban Crazy Joe attacked him for?


----------



## BothWings

Mac1958 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
Click to expand...

Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)


----------



## Zorro!

Nostra said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> *...*​​*On the 31st, Trump put in the China travel ban and Biden said it was xenophobic and racist. Immediately before, Biden’s advisers said a travel ban is premature and the President should “stop panicking.” On February 6th, Biden’s advisers said it’s not very likely it will be a serious pandemic and in a lethal form, it will be negligible.*​​*On February 11 and 13, Ron Klain, Biden’s adviser said it’s not serious. We aren’t facing a health epidemic, we’re facing a fear epidemic. It was an attack on the President for raising concerns.*​​*On the 20th, Biden adviser Zeke Emanuel said this is all an overreaction.*​​*On the 23rd, Pelosi told everyone to gather in Chinatown.*​​*On the 29th, Zeke said the masks do not work (that is the day the first American dies from COV).*​​*On March 12th, the day the President is putting in a ban on Europe, Lisa Monaco, a top adviser to Biden and Biden himself, go out and team up to say the European travel ban is unnecessary. It’s premature.*​​*Biden said nothing about a lockdown, masks, social distancing, the National Defense Production Act until after the President raised these issues.*​​*This clown Biden is telling everyone if people had listened to him, people wouldn’t be dead, but it is not what he said.*​​*...*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karl Rove wipes the floor with Joe Biden using a timeline
> 
> 
> Karl Rove wrecked Joe Biden with his own lies about Trump’s response to the virus. Rove went through a timeline of what Biden and his top advisers were saying for months. Rove made three points. Biden said President Trump deliberately killed people who died from the virus, which is so over the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independentsentinel.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Biden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLASHBACK by Joe Biden: Trump is worst possible leader to deal with coronavirus outbreak
> 
> 
> Donald Trump has blithely tweeted that 'it will all work out well.' Yet the steps he's taken as president have only weakened our capacity to respond.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Crazy Joe’s plan?  The only things he has announced has been things Trump already did weeks before.
Click to expand...

He only knows what he reads off the teleprompter.  It makes question and answer sessions painful as even Biden complains about how long it takes for them to produce an answer and how difficult it is is for him to read.  If Biden's not really answering the questions, why don't they directly put the questions to the guy who is typing the answers into the teleprompter?


----------



## Nostra

Zorro! said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Fake News
> 
> Bob Woodward’s Own Reaction Shows His Big Trump Virus ‘Scoop’ Is Total Nonsense. And It Gets Worse…
> 
> Bob Woodward’s latest “blockbuster” book floating the idea that President Trump withheld life-saving information about the seriousness of the coronavirus is belied by the author’s and _The Washington Post’s_ own reactions.
> 
> We ask this question of Bob Woodward:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this so-called lack of information cost American lives, then why did Bob Woodward withhold this _life saving _information till just mere weeks before the election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even kooky Chicago Mayor Lori Lightfoot wondered to _The Chicago Sun-Times_ that if the Woodward revelation was true, why didn’t he put it out before to save American lives?
> 
> Rush Limbaugh asked a similar question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn’t Woodward put that on the front page of _The Washington Post_ seven months ago when he got it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The AP asked Woodward about this, and all he could come up with was a confusing and meandering, non-denial-denial with 3 answers, all of which come down to: I wanted to keep it for my book but it would have been “unthinkable” to keep it to myself if I thought there was a public health hazard, so there’s no public health hazard.
> 
> Even Bob Woodward doesn’t think Bob Woodward’s “scoop” is a real “scoop.”
> 
> _The Post’s_ media and Trump critic, Erik Wemple, in a series of six tweets, was quick to come to the defense of the man whose name is still on the masthead as “associate editor.”
> 
> Wemple argues that Woodward didn’t do anything “unethical or untoward in ‘holding’ on to his scoop about Trump’s admission that he played down the coronavirus. I disagree with the criticism.”
> 
> What Wemple basically said. Woodward didn’t do anything to harm public health by withholding it till now because it wasn’t a detriment to public health.
> 
> Worse for Woodward, not only was his story not a scoop, but Trump himself said out loud – multiple times – at White House news conferences, that his aim in being positive about the coronavirus was to calm the American people. He explains just that in this typically bitter exchange between Trump and CNN’s Sassy Jim Acosta.
Click to expand...

Yep.

Major thread fail.

Wrap this one up.


----------



## ABikerSailor

You conservatives point to the shutdown of travel from China to the US as "proof" that Trump did something to clamp down on the virus.  If Trump had really been serious about containing it, he would have had EVERYONE arriving in the country from another one get screened, and possibly quarantined.  But, he only did half measures, which is one of the reasons NYC took such a hard hit.


----------



## meaner gene

Nostra said:


> What is Crazy Joe’s plan?  The only things he has announced has been things Trump already did weeks before.


Once more.  The bedrock of everybody elses plan (except for Trump) is to wear masks.

Trump has worn a mask only TWICE, and mocks people wearing them.  So it's clear, Trump is against wearing masks as a solution.


----------



## Zorro!

Nostra said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Fake News
> 
> Bob Woodward’s Own Reaction Shows His Big Trump Virus ‘Scoop’ Is Total Nonsense. And It Gets Worse…
> 
> Bob Woodward’s latest “blockbuster” book floating the idea that President Trump withheld life-saving information about the seriousness of the coronavirus is belied by the author’s and _The Washington Post’s_ own reactions.
> 
> We ask this question of Bob Woodward:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this so-called lack of information cost American lives, then why did Bob Woodward withhold this _life saving _information till just mere weeks before the election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even kooky Chicago Mayor Lori Lightfoot wondered to _The Chicago Sun-Times_ that if the Woodward revelation was true, why didn’t he put it out before to save American lives?
> 
> Rush Limbaugh asked a similar question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn’t Woodward put that on the front page of _The Washington Post_ seven months ago when he got it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The AP asked Woodward about this, and all he could come up with was a confusing and meandering, non-denial-denial with 3 answers, all of which come down to: I wanted to keep it for my book but it would have been “unthinkable” to keep it to myself if I thought there was a public health hazard, so there’s no public health hazard.
> 
> Even Bob Woodward doesn’t think Bob Woodward’s “scoop” is a real “scoop.”
> 
> _The Post’s_ media and Trump critic, Erik Wemple, in a series of six tweets, was quick to come to the defense of the man whose name is still on the masthead as “associate editor.”
> 
> Wemple argues that Woodward didn’t do anything “unethical or untoward in ‘holding’ on to his scoop about Trump’s admission that he played down the coronavirus. I disagree with the criticism.”
> 
> What Wemple basically said. Woodward didn’t do anything to harm public health by withholding it till now because it wasn’t a detriment to public health.
> 
> Worse for Woodward, not only was his story not a scoop, but Trump himself said out loud – multiple times – at White House news conferences, that his aim in being positive about the coronavirus was to calm the American people. He explains just that in this typically bitter exchange between Trump and CNN’s Sassy Jim Acosta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Major thread fail.
> 
> Wrap this one up.
Click to expand...

Yup:  "I've known something about Trump, for the last seven months, that has resulted in the deaths of tens of thousands of Americans over the last seven months!"

Yeah, well, why didn't you say something seven months ago rather than keeping quiet until your election eve book?

"Oh, because it didn't really kill anyone!"

He just strangled his own claim.  This guy is only slightly brighter than Biden.


----------



## Zorro!

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is Crazy Joe’s plan?  The only things he has announced has been things Trump already did weeks before.
> 
> 
> 
> Once more.  The bedrock of everybody elses plan (except for Trump) is to wear masks...
Click to expand...

Fake News.
1) Even Biden finally remembered the US Constitution and backtracked on a National Mask Mandate.
2) Despite Mask wearing in ALL businesses being the rule in CA, backed by the full weight of law, Pelosi said: Foxtrot India when she got her bootleg hair cut. She didn't wear a mask even though everyone else in the shop was.


> Trump has worn a mask only TWICE, and mocks people wearing them.  So it's clear, Trump is against wearing masks as a solution.


----------



## meaner gene

> Trump has worn a mask only TWICE, and mocks people wearing them.  So it's clear, Trump is against wearing masks as a solution.




Congrats, you found a third instance

From your pix
1)  Jul 12, 2020 - During a visit to Walter Reed National Medical Center 
2)  May 22, 2020 -during his tour of the _Ford_ Rawsonville Components _Plant_ .
3)   Jul 30, 2020 - President Donald _Trump_ wears a face _mask_ as he tours the American Red Cross national headquarters in Washington


Zorro! said:


> View attachment 387507
> View attachment 387509
> View attachment 387514


----------



## Flopper

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid a panic
> Right idea
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that other world leaders managed to not panic their citizens.
> 
> And this is Trump we are talking about. The same guy who couldn't stop talking about an "immigrant invasion" The same Trump whose inaugural address was titled "American Carnage" . The same Trump who is currently falsely claiming that Portland is on fire. Puhleese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> Trump not only has contempt for America’s war dead but he has contempt for the intelligence of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nancy got the same briefing since she's speaker of the house come to Chinatown was her call for action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and? That has what to do with Trump’s failed leadership?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump hasn't failed in his leadership so nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has not failed in his leadership because he hasn't offered any leadership in the fight against the cornavirus.  He has refused to take any responsibility for the failure of his administration to have working test kits in March.   He has blamed China, the WHO, the democrats, Obama, and probably others for the epidemic in the US.  He leaves the public confused when he praises unorthodox cures while his own people are warning the public about using them.   His healthcare advisors and the CDC was telling the public to wear masks and Trump was questions the effectiveness, often refusing to set an example by wearing a mask, and worst of all encouraging open rebellion in states where governors tried to make masks mandatory.   Anyone questioning why the high infection rate and death toll in the US, need only look to our non-leader in the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what does Biden offer in leadership? Lies and double lies
> First he opposed the travel ban then he said he totally supported it and denied he ever opposed it.
> Yes it's from Fox because the interview was conducted on Fox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden spokesman refuses to discuss whether former VP used teleprompter to answer questions
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden's national press secretary attempted to deflect a question about whether the Democratic nominee used a teleprompter to answer questions from regular Americans Thursday, claiming President Trump's campaign was trying to use the issue as a "distraction."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
Click to expand...

You claim that Biden opposed the travel ban and lied about it is not, so.  See link.

Trump lies about everything when it suits him but the most unforgivable lies are about the seriousness of the virus that has cost the lives of nearly 200,000 Americans.  Trump has set a new low in American history.  When he won the election in 2016, I knew he was a bad choice but I never thought a president could stoop this low, purposefully lying and misleading the public about a deadly virus that cost so many lives so he could improve his chance of re-election.   We have had some bad actors in the White House, but never this bad.








						Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
					

In July 14 remarks in the White House Rose Garden, President Donald Trump made a series of false, misleading and unsupported statements about the novel coronavirus and presumptive Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden's position on it.




					www.factcheck.org


----------



## Flopper

meaner gene said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must have read this wrong...keep calm and carry on sounds like the truth and not a lie.  I must be a deplorable to miss your brilliant point here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you heard "Keep calm and it will all just disappear, like magic!
> 
> Did you know the flu actually kills people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before this is over, more americans will have died of the coronavirus, than died from combat in WWII.
Click to expand...

Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.  When the first Americans were dying of Covid in Washington on Feb 28th, Donald Trump was telling supporters in a Rally in North Carolina that it was just the common flu, a democrat hoax.  He was lying and he knew it.  He had been briefed several times by his intelligence people and medical experts that were telling him just how serious it was.  Trump of course, paid no attention because this just didn't fit into his campaign plans. As a result, hundreds of thousands of American would die while Trump claimed everything was under control.


----------



## excalibur

Nostra said:


> What is Crazy Joe’s plan?  The only things he has announced has been things Trump already did weeks before.




Biden is just an embarrassment.


----------



## Zorro!

Flopper said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must have read this wrong...keep calm and carry on sounds like the truth and not a lie.  I must be a deplorable to miss your brilliant point here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you heard "Keep calm and it will all just disappear, like magic!
> 
> Did you know the flu actually kills people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before this is over, more americans will have died of the coronavirus, than died from combat in WWII.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.  When the first Americans were dying of Covid in Washington on Feb 28th, Donald Trump was telling supporters in a Rally in North Carolina that it was just the common flu...
Click to expand...

Fake News.  I can find no evidence that he said any such thing.


> ... He was lying and he knew it...


Pot calling the kettle black?  You have yet to supply a link and pull quote to support your unsupported claim.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was the only good thing he did & when was that?   back in march? - weeks after it took hold?
> 
> he hasn't done a fucking thing since AND won't mask up AND is still having super spreading rallies ... AND is ignoring everything science is finding out about this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What science told you this bullshit? That paper you got out of the crackerjack box doesnt count as science. If Drumpf had not stood around with his finger up his ass lying about the virus we could have gotten away without having a total shutdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again.....slowly and go get mommy.....the CDC weeks ago and a study done by Penn State on the leftyvirus.  Even you wackos were screaming early on that millions more had it when we didn't have testing.....go back and listen to those "tapes".....and you were right.  Millions did have the virus, got over it, and are not counted in any statistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont think I'm going to listen to the claims of some retard like you do you? Post your proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't need to do your research for you, that's your problem you never research anything you just post ignorant fake articles.   Its there for a simple Google search and was stated just like I said....again, it only confirms what you whiners were crying about anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you have nothing. I pretty much knew that anyway. Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initial COVID-19 infection rate may be 80 times greater than originally reported | Penn State University
> 
> 
> 
> Have mommy read it for you.....after she pushes the keys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just reading the first two paragraphs is grounds for throwing that fatass fuck in prison.  Drumpf wanted to stop testing. Can you quote the part you claimed where you said we were idiots to shut everything down?  I searched the page and nothing came up.  I'm waiting for your proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No that part is my commentary...why shut down for a virus similar to the flu?  We dont shut down for the flu, or tuberculosis, or staph, or cigarette smoke...or anything so why this?  The facts are the facts and trying to blame a virus on the President is as stupid as nominating Joe Biden to run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *" No that part is my commentary...why shut down for a virus similar to the flu? "*
> 
> You claimed that it was science.  Here is your quote.
> 
> *"What science is finding out now is that we were idiots to shut everything down."*
> 
> I specifically said your bullshit wasnt science.  There is a reason I asked you for proof. Its because I knew you didnt have a fucking clue about your "commentary".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay....really slowly.....the science is what I showed you.  That proves the virus to be much less dangerous than you libbers pretended.  Then, I said, the science has proved it was silly to shut down the economy and put millions out of work.  I think maybe a trip to Ox to see if the Wizard has a brain for you might be in order....
Click to expand...

Man you gave him a serious ass beating.lol


----------



## ABikerSailor

Zorro! said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must have read this wrong...keep calm and carry on sounds like the truth and not a lie.  I must be a deplorable to miss your brilliant point here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you heard "Keep calm and it will all just disappear, like magic!
> 
> Did you know the flu actually kills people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before this is over, more americans will have died of the coronavirus, than died from combat in WWII.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.  When the first Americans were dying of Covid in Washington on Feb 28th, Donald Trump was telling supporters in a Rally in North Carolina that it was just the common flu...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News.  I can find no evidence that he said any such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ... He was lying and he knew it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot calling the kettle black?  You have yet to supply a link and pull quote to support your unsupported claim.
Click to expand...


You cannot find anywhere where Trump said is was only like the common flu?  Guess you ignored a lot of stuff in the news.  Trump tried to downplay this and compare it to the regular flu.  He didn't say that it was deadly (other to than Woodward) until he got caught with his pants down.









						All The Times Trump Compared Covid-19 To The Flu, Even After He Knew Covid-19 Was Far More Deadly
					

"We lose thousands and thousands of people a year to the flu. We don't turn the country off," Trump said in March.




					www.forbes.com
				





*February 26:

"The flu, in our country, kills from 25,000 people to 69,000 people a year," Trump said during a Coronavirus Task Force briefing." And, so far, if you look at what we have with the 15 people and their recovery, one is — one is pretty sick but hopefully will recover, but the others are in great shape. But think of that: 25,000 to 69,000." Trump then added, "And again, when you have 15 people, and the 15 within a couple of days is going to be down to close to zero, that's a pretty good job we've done.”

February 27:

"And you know what? If we were doing a bad job, we should also be criticized. But we have done an incredible job. We're going to continue," Trump said from inside the Cabinet Room. "It's going to disappear. One day — it's like a miracle — it will disappear."

February 29:

"We've taken the most aggressive actions to confront the coronavirus. They are the most aggressive taken by any country. And we're the number-one travel destination anywhere in the world, yet we have far fewer cases of the disease than even countries with much less travel or a much smaller population," said Trump on February 29th, the day which the U.S. officially reported its first coronavirus death.

March 9:

"So last year 37,000 Americans died from the common Flu. It averages between 27,000 and 70,000 per year," the president tweeted shortly before 11 am. "Nothing is shut down, life & the economy go on. At this moment there are 546 confirmed cases of CoronaVirus, with 22 deaths. Think about that!"*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dana7360 said:


> As I've been saying all along, none of this had to happen.
> 
> I was basing that on the fact that trump tore apart our system to prevent this from happening.
> 
> I now include basing this on the fact that trump has known the truth about the virus from the start and not only didn't do anything about it, he actually did and said things he knew that would make the situation worse.
> 
> He didn't take any proper steps for contact tracing and testing. He didn't take any proper steps to make sure we had enough PPE and medical supplies and equipment.
> 
> He refused the WHO tests which guaranteed that we wouldn't have a uniform test that actually worked all the time.
> 
> Then all the lies for months on end and to this day about this.
> 
> He sent out tweets to liberate Michigan and other states knowing that it would cause the virus to spread there and other states. He held large gatherings knowing that it would spread the virus more.
> 
> Most of what he did was actions that would guarantee the mess we're in now. In fact, a worse mess, since some governors took quick action while others followed trump and didn't take action quickly.
> 
> All with trump encouraging those governors to take actions that guaranteed that the virus would spread more causing more needless deaths and suffering.
> 
> I am so sick and tired of the lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Admits Minimizing the Virus, Woodward Reports in New Book


Wow what a source,Woodward,the disinformation specialist for the CIA.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> 
> 
> There has been plenty of news about younger people having strokes, and long-term damage to the heart, brain, lungs and kidneys.
> 
> This information is not difficult to find.  But I do realize you folks confine your "news" and "information" consumption to your sub-reality only.  Everything else is avoided, as "fake news".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the coroner in AZ said that autopsies revealed blood clots thruout bodies & not one major organ was spared.  this thing is just as much a vascular disease as it is respiratory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On patients with.........what other diseases?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the avg age of people has been declining - which means younger 'healthier'  people being affected & the long terms effects are yet to be known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like with any other infectious disease.....younger people with healthy immune systems do well, older people and/or folks with other problems do not.  Still dont see anything telling us to shut down the economy for a fact of life.
Click to expand...

You so much took him to school.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He just said in his tape it was 5 times deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what?  Right now with simply case statistics to go by it would be more than 5 times "deadlier", but the CDC and Penn State in a study both estimate at least 10 million more people had and got over it already....that would make the mortality rate .01% and very similar to the flu, which is a total estimation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you wackos want to keep everything shut down and hide out in your basements with your little masks on for fear of catching the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No if he would of taken the reins when it happened at first none of this would of happened, we would of all wore
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake Title
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I didn't put that on top of this thread. Someone must of, one of the mods I assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Taken the reigns"????
> 
> LMAO....what would you have done in his shoes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't waste your time. She has no idea what she would have done. She's just another TDS idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the biggest threat to the American  people of his Potus, and he screwed it up, he didn't want to be truthful. When he gave the interview at the super bowl to Hannity and even while his state of the union he lied.  All the public could of done is wear a mask and social distance. Instead there is blood on his hands.
> 
> Its a democratic hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You libbers have no ability to think for yourselves.....all you can do is parrot your ignorant propaganda.
Click to expand...

The UNDERSTATEMENT of the year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Claudette said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He just said in his tape it was 5 times deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what?  Right now with simply case statistics to go by it would be more than 5 times "deadlier", but the CDC and Penn State in a study both estimate at least 10 million more people had and got over it already....that would make the mortality rate .01% and very similar to the flu, which is a total estimation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you wackos want to keep everything shut down and hide out in your basements with your little masks on for fear of catching the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No if he would of taken the reins when it happened at first none of this would of happened, we would of all wore
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake Title
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I didn't put that on top of this thread. Someone must of, one of the mods I assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Taken the reigns"????
> 
> LMAO....what would you have done in his shoes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't waste your time. She has no idea what she would have done. She's just another TDS idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the biggest threat to the American  people of his Potus, and he screwed it up, he didn't want to be truthful. When he gave the interview at the super bowl to Hannity and even while his state of the union he lied.  All the public could of done is wear a mask and social distance. Instead there is blood on his hands.
> 
> Its a democratic hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He  didn't screw up. Hell the Dems called him a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US. I'd say they were the ones who screwed up. They also told everyone not to worry that the virus was nothing.
> 
> Surprise.
> 
> You think everything he says is a lie so you are far from credible. Your another who makes up your own facts. That story was debunked yet here you are telling one and all what Trump didn't say.
> 
> You're dismissed.
Click to expand...

Dismissed after you took her to school,well said,this troll indeed makes up her own facts to fit her propaganda narrative.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Penelope said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He just said in his tape it was 5 times deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what?  Right now with simply case statistics to go by it would be more than 5 times "deadlier", but the CDC and Penn State in a study both estimate at least 10 million more people had and got over it already....that would make the mortality rate .01% and very similar to the flu, which is a total estimation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you wackos want to keep everything shut down and hide out in your basements with your little masks on for fear of catching the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No if he would of taken the reins when it happened at first none of this would of happened, we would of all wore
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake Title
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I didn't put that on top of this thread. Someone must of, one of the mods I assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Taken the reigns"????
> 
> LMAO....what would you have done in his shoes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't waste your time. She has no idea what she would have done. She's just another TDS idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the biggest threat to the American  people of his Potus, and he screwed it up, he didn't want to be truthful. When he gave the interview at the super bowl to Hannity and even while his state of the union he lied.  All the public could of done is wear a mask and social distance. Instead there is blood on his hands.
> 
> Its a democratic hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You libbers have no ability to think for yourselves.....all you can do is parrot your ignorant propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, I don't rely on tramp.
Click to expand...

Yeah you rely on LYING about the corruption of Biden and the dems.lol everybody knows that about you.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He just said in his tape it was 5 times deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what?  Right now with simply case statistics to go by it would be more than 5 times "deadlier", but the CDC and Penn State in a study both estimate at least 10 million more people had and got over it already....that would make the mortality rate .01% and very similar to the flu, which is a total estimation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you wackos want to keep everything shut down and hide out in your basements with your little masks on for fear of catching the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No if he would of taken the reins when it happened at first none of this would of happened, we would of all wore
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake Title
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I didn't put that on top of this thread. Someone must of, one of the mods I assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Taken the reigns"????
> 
> LMAO....what would you have done in his shoes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't waste your time. She has no idea what she would have done. She's just another TDS idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the biggest threat to the American  people of his Potus, and he screwed it up, he didn't want to be truthful. When he gave the interview at the super bowl to Hannity and even while his state of the union he lied.  All the public could of done is wear a mask and social distance. Instead there is blood on his hands.
> 
> Its a democratic hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You libbers have no ability to think for yourselves.....all you can do is parrot your ignorant propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, I don't rely on tramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct its riots, open borders, no police, and gubment checks for you
Click to expand...

Notice how that truthful information about her hurt her feelings? Lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Turtlesoup said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> OH stop---Trump did what any president would have done to lower the panic----presidents are expected to give a rosy confident outlook when such nonsense as this virus hits our shores.  This is to prevent unnecessary fear and thusly panic.  He would have been inept if he didn't play the cheerleader in this case.  What a bunch of jackasses---going after Trump for doing the right thing.
> 
> No one died because of Trumps actions fool------he banned the foreign infected travel and had been building the wall which kept many of the infected illegals out---his actions saved tens of thousands of american's lives.  Playing cheerleader didn't cost anyone anything despite the Trump-haters pathetic wet dreams.
Click to expand...

As always troll penny gets her ass handed to her on a platter.lolwell spoken


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jc456 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1*94,000 Americans*
> 
> 
> 
> how many died a year ago, and the year before that in the same time period.  wish to make a point back it up with facts.  so until you get those figures, you got dog pooh pooh.
Click to expand...

Could not have said it any better myself,you took the words right out of my mouth.lol


----------



## buttercup

I feel like I'm in the Twilight Zone reading this thread.  I've never seen so many brainwashed fools.  In all the discussion forums I've ever been on, since the late 90's, this one takes the cake for the number of TV-watching, deeply brainwashed zombies. 

(And no, I'm not a Trump supporter, so save your breath.)


----------



## Zorro!

ABikerSailor said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must have read this wrong...keep calm and carry on sounds like the truth and not a lie.  I must be a deplorable to miss your brilliant point here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you heard "Keep calm and it will all just disappear, like magic!
> 
> Did you know the flu actually kills people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before this is over, more americans will have died of the coronavirus, than died from combat in WWII.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.  When the first Americans were dying of Covid in Washington on Feb 28th, Donald Trump was telling supporters in a Rally in North Carolina that it was just the common flu...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News.  I can find no evidence that he said any such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ... He was lying and he knew it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot calling the kettle black?  You have yet to supply a link and pull quote to support your unsupported claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot find anywhere where Trump said is was only like the common flu?  Guess you ignored a lot of stuff in the news.  Trump tried to downplay this and compare it to the regular flu.  He didn't say that it was deadly (other to than Woodward) until he got caught with his pants down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All The Times Trump Compared Covid-19 To The Flu, Even After He Knew Covid-19 Was Far More Deadly
> 
> 
> "We lose thousands and thousands of people a year to the flu. We don't turn the country off," Trump said in March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *February 26:
> 
> "The flu, in our country, kills from 25,000 people to 69,000 people a year," Trump said during a Coronavirus Task Force briefing." And, so far, if you look at what we have with the 15 people and their recovery, one is — one is pretty sick but hopefully will recover, but the others are in great shape. But think of that: 25,000 to 69,000." Trump then added, "And again, when you have 15 people, and the 15 within a couple of days is going to be down to close to zero, that's a pretty good job we've done.”
> 
> February 27:
> 
> "And you know what? If we were doing a bad job, we should also be criticized. But we have done an incredible job. We're going to continue," Trump said from inside the Cabinet Room. "It's going to disappear. One day — it's like a miracle — it will disappear."
> 
> February 29:
> 
> "We've taken the most aggressive actions to confront the coronavirus. They are the most aggressive taken by any country. And we're the number-one travel destination anywhere in the world, yet we have far fewer cases of the disease than even countries with much less travel or a much smaller population," said Trump on February 29th, the day which the U.S. officially reported its first coronavirus death.
> 
> March 9:
> 
> "So last year 37,000 Americans died from the common Flu. It averages between 27,000 and 70,000 per year," the president tweeted shortly before 11 am. "Nothing is shut down, life & the economy go on. At this moment there are 546 confirmed cases of CoronaVirus, with 22 deaths. Think about that!"*
Click to expand...

Fake News.  Your quotes don't support your claim that he said it was only like the common flu.  Which is to be expected as he said no such thing.


----------



## buttercup

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
Click to expand...


Where have you been for the last several months?  I mean seriously, it's as if you people live in a cave. The numbers are a complete joke. A big fat LIE.  The way they've done that has been explained over and over and over.

At this point, I'm thinking that the people who believe this BS are borderline senile senior citizens who don't get out much and get all their info ONLY from the controlled mainstream media.


----------



## buttercup

Asclepias said:


> Sounds like a lifestyle change until there is cure then.



You're such a good little bootlicker.  I have no doubt that the criminal PTSB LOVE people like you, who do their job for them.  But they probably laugh at you too, for being such a useful dupe.


----------



## buttercup

Dana7360 said:


> trump knew how communicable and deadly this is


----------



## buttercup

Dana7360 said:


> Oh, by the way, I voted for Hillary. I taught my daughter and my mom about her and they both loved Hillary.
> 
> I loved Hillary and supported her so much I actually worked with her once in 2008. I worked with her husband Bill twice. Once in 2006 and then again in 2010.



Reading that made me feel like throwing up. And I'm not even joking, it really did.  

Absolutely disgusting, and it speaks volumes about your common sense, discernment and judgement of character.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can post dozens of videos showing Biden Coumo Pelosi and other dems downplaying the virus...when they were asked why they did that... each one said just what Trump said....did not want to panic society...so this is yet another false scandal....*don't you have any reasons for us to vote FOR Biden and not just against Trump?......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can post dozens of videos showing Biden Coumo Pelosi and other dems downplaying the virus...when they were asked why they did that... each one said just what Trump said....did not want to panic society...so this is yet another false scandal....*don't you have any reasons for us to vote FOR Biden and not just against Trump?......*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a president proves he is incompetent, dishonest, and has brought great  harm to the nation, there is  nothing wrong with voting him out office.  It's hard to imagine Biden being a more discussing and incompetent president than Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess you haven't seen the list of what he will do if elected. Eye opening it is.
> 
> No sane American would vote for it. But then you lefty loons seem to be far from sane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, sane American would vote for Trump.  In a contest of whose the nuttiest, I'm afraid Biden would lose.  Nobody beats the Trump on this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sane Americans see the destruction of the Democrat campaign platform. Blue city riots defund the police, no protection given to the public
> only the insane can't see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The insane say what you do. There is no protection of the public now. Not when police are killing unarmed citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My side isn't rioting it's your side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. And I made a thread showing it.
Click to expand...

Why would my side riot against leftist police policies?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

IM2 said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Biden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden is and has always been, a moron. Just as the quotes in the article I posted show, as are those in his campaign are morons. And Biden bungled the H1N1 situation, as one insider has admitted.
> 
> ​*On the 31st, Trump put in the China travel ban and Biden said it was xenophobic and racist. Immediately before, Biden’s advisers said a travel ban is premature and the President should “stop panicking.” On February 6th, Biden’s advisers said it’s not very likely it will be a serious pandemic and in a lethal form, it will be negligible.*​​*On February 11 and 13, Ron Klain, Biden’s adviser said it’s not serious. We aren’t facing a health epidemic, we’re facing a fear epidemic. It was an attack on the President for raising concerns.*​​*On the 20th, Biden adviser Zeke Emanuel said this is all an overreaction.*​​*On the 23rd, Pelosi told everyone to gather in Chinatown.*​​*On the 29th, Zeke said the masks do not work (that is the day the first American dies from COV).*​​*On March 12th, the day the President is putting in a ban on Europe, Lisa Monaco, a top adviser to Biden and Biden himself, go out and team up to say the European travel ban is unnecessary. It’s premature.*​​*Biden said nothing about a lockdown, masks, social distancing, the National Defense Production Act until after the President raised these issues.*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump is the moron here. And he is costing lives.
Click to expand...

and you're a moron for pushing that lie.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

buttercup said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, by the way, I voted for Hillary. I taught my daughter and my mom about her and they both loved Hillary.
> 
> I loved Hillary and supported her so much I actually worked with her once in 2008. I worked with her husband Bill twice. Once in 2006 and then again in 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reading that made me feel like throwing up. And I'm not even joking, it really did.
> 
> Absolutely disgusting, and it speaks volumes about your common sense, discernment and judgement of character.
Click to expand...

If you read what she wrote it shows they are mentally unstable. Usually, a mentally stable person would identify a former president as the former president, not Hillary's Husband Bill.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The total number of deaths from ALL causes this year stands at 1,903,360
> minus 200,000 leaves 1,703,360 people who have died from something other then
> the deadly Chinese Viral Double pneumonia
> 
> 
> 
> The coronavirus has become the 3rd leading cause of death in the USA.
> Right behind heart disease, and cancer.
> 3rd
Click to expand...




			https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/22/medical-errors-third-leading-cause-of-death-in-america.html#:~:text=A%20recent%20Johns%20Hopkins%20study%20claims%20more%20than,cause%20of%20death%20after%20heart%20disease%20and%20cancer
		

.


A recent Johns Hopkins study claims more than 250,000 people in the U.S. die every year from medical errors. Other reports claim the numbers to be as high as 440,000.
Medical errors are the third-leading cause of death after heart disease and cancer.


----------



## buttercup

Blues Man said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep in South Korea didn't panic in late January when their country and the US reported their first Covid-19 case; today SK deaths from the virus number in the hundreds while US deaths number in the hundreds of thousands. Too much winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9700 people...dont like that #  argue w/the CDC---just here to tell you you are WRONG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't force people to do anything.
> 
> Americans are a particularly rebellious lot.  That is the difference between the US population and other countries who are willing to roll over for their government.
> 
> I don't think the numbers would be that different if Trump had not played it down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't either BUT the facts are he lied about it and made fun of those who insisted on being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politicians lie every time they open their mouths.
> 
> You don't know that yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason they do that is because people like you will defend every one of their lies. They know they can lie and you will fall in line and defend the lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lies have I defended?
> 
> Please find the post and quote it.
> 
> I have never believed one word any politician has ever said and never will.
> 
> If you are speaking of what i said in this thread all I did was say that downplaying things that might cause the sheep to panic is not necessarily a bad idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By simply stating "they all lie" you are defending it. That is nothing more than a poor excuse. You are going to vote for a politician even though they lie all the time, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not I am stating a fact.
> 
> I don't vote anymore.  I realized it's a waste of time because my vote doesn't matter as both parties are owned by the same people.
Click to expand...


AMEN.  Unfortunately, in the US most people are still under the delusion that voting is meaningful.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

buttercup said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been for the last several months?  I mean seriously, it's as if you people live in a cave. The numbers are a complete joke. A big fat LIE.  The way they've done that has been explained over and over and over.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking that the people who believe this BS are borderline senile senior citizens who don't get out much and get all their info ONLY from the controlled mainstream media.
Click to expand...

Their so braindead stupid they probably still think oswald shot jfk as well.lol sadly many sheep in America still believe that fairytale as well as well as believing like you just said so well,the propaganda our corrupt school system taught and indoctrinated us with,that our votes at the polls counts.Lol so  no surprise they are this stupid.


----------



## elektra

Dagosa said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vision ? He’s Intellectually BLIND.
> 
> 
> 
> except of course, being able to make billions or negotiating a peace deal between the UAE and Israel.
> 
> We could all use that kind of blindness
Click to expand...


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

charwin95 said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> He also formed a taskforce and implemented a travel ban weeks before the first confirmed case, while the democrats called him a xenophobe and warned us that this flu across the pacific was just a distraction from impeachment.
> 
> Even if I agreed with your take on Trump's performance, why would I vote for the people who thought he was OVER reacting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me update you.
> The Obama administration created a pandemic team after the Ebola outbreak under NSC design to handle this crisis of crisis. Trump administration disbanded the team in 2018.
> Trump created a task force right at the same time when the crisis is happening.
Click to expand...

You're going to have to update me further than that.  Considering that the US doesn't have eyes on the ground in China, what was this task force going to do outside of collecting information from the WHO and making recommendations?  How was their scope of authority or their task significantly different than that of the CDC?


----------



## Mac1958

BothWings said:


> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)


You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.

He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.

And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.


----------



## Muhammed

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


^
Fake news.


----------



## Mac1958

Muhammed said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> Fake news.
Click to expand...

Was that someone impersonating Trump on those tapes?



Actually, I shouldn't laugh.  I'll bet many Trumpsters are saying this.


----------



## Muhammed

Mac1958 said:


> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
Click to expand...

I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.

And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.


----------



## Mac1958

Muhammed said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
Click to expand...

Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.

He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."

Why are you denying this?  Are you afraid to listen to the tape?









						Rev Transcription Editor
					

Read the interactive transcript on Rev.com




					www.rev.com


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And two weeks later we shut down the economy ...
> 
> You're looking for particular posts and not the overall message.  He started travel restrictions with China in January.   Democrats attacked him.  He started European.  The European travel ban started earlier in March and Democrats attacked him.
> 
> I mean Democrats just have you tied around their little finger.  You'll blame Trump for anything and Democrats for nothing ever
> 
> 
> 
> Of course democrats attacked Trump.
> Trump publicly said it was going away, we had nothing to worry about, and then he shuts down travel from China for no apparent reason.
> 
> If Trump had told the governors, and the mayors and the politicians what he was told in January, they would have been 100% behind any actions he took to control the pandemic.
Click to expand...

What a lying jackass.  EVERYONE knew why Trump shut down travel from China.   You're full of shit that it was for no apparent reason.

And Democrats have been lying and hyping the virus for political points ever since.   How is that good for the country? Like every Democrat initiative, it's not.

Liars whining about lying.   Rejected, get that crap out of here.  And you're lying about Trump as well as the pandemic.  He downplayed it, he didn't deny it as you are LYING about


----------



## Muhammed

Mac1958 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> Fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that someone impersonating Trump on those tapes?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I shouldn't laugh.  I'll bet many Trumpsters are saying this.
Click to expand...

All the tapes do is further debunk the Democrats' false narrative that Trump didn't take the virus seriously. They prove that he took it very seriously.  And so did his rapid unprecedented, bold and decisive life-saving actions.


----------



## Mac1958

Muhammed said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> Fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that someone impersonating Trump on those tapes?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I shouldn't laugh.  I'll bet many Trumpsters are saying this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the tapes do is further debunk the Democrats' false narrative that Trump didn't take the virus seriously. They prove that he took it very seriously.  And so did his rapid unprecedented, bold and decisive life-saving actions.
Click to expand...

Wow.  Okay.  I believe you believe that.


----------



## Muhammed

Mac1958 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Why are you denying this?  Are you afraid to listen to the tape?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rev Transcription Editor
> 
> 
> Read the interactive transcript on Rev.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rev.com
Click to expand...

And just as I predicted, you ran away from the challenge. You cannot directly quote the lie simply because he didn't lie about it in the first place, you TDS afflicted moron.

Take your pathetic anti-USA propaganda and shove it up your ass, coward.


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually what he was told was actually underplayed.  As your side has pointed out the 100,000 deaths in 6 states, was actually twice as deadly as Trump was warned about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 90K in two Democrat States where Trump had little to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like I said, where it was 10 times as deadly as the worse flu, not just 5 times.
Click to expand...


Actually it's about 2.5 times.  The death rate from flu is about 0.1%, according to the CDC the Biden virus is about 0.26%.

Now if we reduce all the deaths from the blue States who completely bungled it, New York, New Jersey, Connecticut, Illinois, California, Washington, is the death rate even that of the flu?


----------



## kaz

Mac1958 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> Fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that someone impersonating Trump on those tapes?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I shouldn't laugh.  I'll bet many Trumpsters are saying this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the tapes do is further debunk the Democrats' false narrative that Trump didn't take the virus seriously. They prove that he took it very seriously.  And so did his rapid unprecedented, bold and decisive life-saving actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.  Okay.  I believe you believe that.
Click to expand...


Just like you believe that Democrats hyping the virus for politics isn't lying and it doesn't make the Democrats the immoral shit that Democrats are


----------



## Mac1958

Muhammed said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Why are you denying this?  Are you afraid to listen to the tape?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rev Transcription Editor
> 
> 
> Read the interactive transcript on Rev.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rev.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And just as I predicted, you ran away from the challenge. You cannot directly quote the lie simply because he didn't lie about it in the first place, you TDS afflicted moron.
Click to expand...

Well, I did.  I provided a link to his voice and a transcript.  His own words.  I don't know what else I can do.

I get it.  I understand where you are on this.


----------



## kaz

georgephillip said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, Biden said he was in the top half of his class, but he was near the bottom. But that's OK. Your standards are in sand
> 
> 
> 
> Are you surprised Biden and Trump are both liars?
> That's why I'm not voting for either corporate tool.
> You?
Click to expand...


How is it you only ever mention the Trump part of that?


----------



## Mac1958

kaz said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> Fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that someone impersonating Trump on those tapes?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I shouldn't laugh.  I'll bet many Trumpsters are saying this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the tapes do is further debunk the Democrats' false narrative that Trump didn't take the virus seriously. They prove that he took it very seriously.  And so did his rapid unprecedented, bold and decisive life-saving actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.  Okay.  I believe you believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like you believe that Democrats hyping the virus for politics isn't lying and it doesn't make the Democrats the immoral shit that Democrats are
Click to expand...

I don't know how you guys can do this, but then again, I'm still learning about the power of ideology.

All I know is that it's fascinating to observe, even with the damage it causes.


----------



## kaz

Dagosa said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, Biden said he was in the top half of his class, but he was near the bottom. But that's OK. Your standards are in sand
> 
> 
> 
> Are you surprised Biden and Trump are both liars?
> That's why I'm not voting for either corporate tool.
> You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously ? That’s like calling Mother Teresa and Hitler both Murderers.
> I suppose it makes some sound neutral to put TrumpHole and Biden at the same level, but TrumpHole has the blood of 200k on his hands. Biden’s entire family has been in service to others while Trump’s entire family  has been in stealing from others....
Click to expand...


The kool-aid was apparently flowing freely last night ...   

My favorite was how the Bidens have been in "service to others" when they are a crime family that sells American political favors to enrich themselves.  I'll pass on that "service."

Then there's your typical brainless crap that Trump is to blame for the Biden virus


----------



## kaz

Dagosa said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, Biden said he was in the top half of his class, but he was near the bottom. But that's OK. Your standards are in sand
> 
> 
> 
> Are you surprised Biden and Trump are both liars?
> That's why I'm not voting for either corporate tool.
> You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Trump family is so loathsome that TrumoHole himself never approved of Jared as a son in law till he was sure he had a like criminal bent with a father prosecuted   for tax evasion, illegal campaign contributions and witness tampering.  Then, he became a true TrumpHole too.
Click to expand...


Ooohhhh, "TrumpHole."  Another third grader Democrat.   Oooohhhh, the endless childish name calling with grade school names just never ends.   Offending no one


----------



## kaz

Mac1958 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> Fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that someone impersonating Trump on those tapes?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I shouldn't laugh.  I'll bet many Trumpsters are saying this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the tapes do is further debunk the Democrats' false narrative that Trump didn't take the virus seriously. They prove that he took it very seriously.  And so did his rapid unprecedented, bold and decisive life-saving actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.  Okay.  I believe you believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like you believe that Democrats hyping the virus for politics isn't lying and it doesn't make the Democrats the immoral shit that Democrats are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know how you guys can do this, but then again, I'm still learning about the power of ideology.
> 
> All I know is that it's fascinating to observe, even with the damage it causes.
Click to expand...


I think you have partisan hack down cold.  Don't sell yourself short


----------



## j-mac

Camp said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought for sure nothing could expose Trump's lack of character the way the "Suckers and Losers" report did. Fooled me. Lying to Americans about how dangerous and deadly COVID-19 was brought Trump to a new depth of evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean that lie by the liberal editor of the Atlantic? As for lying to American's about C-19, that's a lie as well...So, you're just a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only complete assholes can listen to those recordings and not realize what a liar Trump has been about COVID.
Click to expand...


About what exactly?


----------



## Mac1958

Flopper said:


> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.


He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.

When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?

So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.

This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## kaz

j-mac said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought for sure nothing could expose Trump's lack of character the way the "Suckers and Losers" report did. Fooled me. Lying to Americans about how dangerous and deadly COVID-19 was brought Trump to a new depth of evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean that lie by the liberal editor of the Atlantic? As for lying to American's about C-19, that's a lie as well...So, you're just a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only complete assholes can listen to those recordings and not realize what a liar Trump has been about COVID.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About what exactly?
Click to expand...


The irony of course being the Camp is lying and Trump didn't.  Trump said "downplay," not deny.  And that's what he did while he also restricted travel and then shut down the economy


----------



## playtime

Mac1958 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
Click to expand...


what else can they do?  the whole 'panic' excuse just isn't flying well; so denial & claiming fake news is all they have now.   

but hey, remember the access hollywood tape that not only has donny's voice - but his actual appearance?   when he thought that was going to sink him, he floated the idea that it wasn't him.  fortunately, even with female trump humpers  - they simply didn't care then either.


----------



## WTF19

Mac1958 said:


> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
Click to expand...

sure.   just like you sugar coat things to a kid,  so you dont make them panic.  are you really that brainwashed/braindead


----------



## WTF19

kaz said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought for sure nothing could expose Trump's lack of character the way the "Suckers and Losers" report did. Fooled me. Lying to Americans about how dangerous and deadly COVID-19 was brought Trump to a new depth of evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean that lie by the liberal editor of the Atlantic? As for lying to American's about C-19, that's a lie as well...So, you're just a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only complete assholes can listen to those recordings and not realize what a liar Trump has been about COVID.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About what exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony of course being the Camp is lying and Trump didn't.  Trump said "downplay," not deny.  And that's what he did while he also restricted travel and then shut down the economy
Click to expand...

your asshole demoncrats wanted the country left open, so they could celebrate china asswipe.  anything else


----------



## j-mac

Mac1958 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
Click to expand...



It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....


----------



## j-mac

kaz said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought for sure nothing could expose Trump's lack of character the way the "Suckers and Losers" report did. Fooled me. Lying to Americans about how dangerous and deadly COVID-19 was brought Trump to a new depth of evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean that lie by the liberal editor of the Atlantic? As for lying to American's about C-19, that's a lie as well...So, you're just a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only complete assholes can listen to those recordings and not realize what a liar Trump has been about COVID.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About what exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony of course being the Camp is lying and Trump didn't.  Trump said "downplay," not deny.  And that's what he did while he also restricted travel and then shut down the economy
Click to expand...


Absolutely...Listen what libs are doing here is not only pathetic, but downright shitty...They are detestable people...Just look at them in RL...They walk around miserable, mad at the world...complete assholes...


----------



## BothWings

WTF19 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure.   just like you sugar coat things to a kid,  so you dont make them panic.  are you really that brainwashed/braindead
Click to expand...




WTF19 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure.   just like you sugar coat things to a kid,  so you dont make them panic.  are you really that brainwashed/braindead
Click to expand...


It wouldnt be the first attempt by the left to use the media to make allegations against him...which never amounted to shit...and I'm sure it wont be the last. However, that quasi-religious speech by George H.W. Bush about imposing a New World Order global government on the entire world? That was a national address! And its been echoed by every puppet president since him until Trump came along. Trump was "coitus interruptus" for the nation- raping leftists who now collectively and feverishly are banding together to get their New World Order plan back on track from the shadows where Trump put them. You can literally go find New World Order   support from all Trump predecessors in the form of videotaped speeches from long ago. Not some shit that leftist "agents" like yourself go around claiming in chatrooms. 

Trump doesnt deny stuff because if he did he wouldnt have time to lead. The dems and their media make new outrageous claims every day for the sheer strategy of political distraction.  After awhile I'd ignore it too although at first I'd address it. Trump did...now its obvious these people should just be ignored. Very little they say is worth listening to and its been proven again and again in the last 4 years.


----------



## Mac1958

playtime said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what else can they do?  the whole 'panic' excuse just isn't flying well; so denial & claiming fake news is all they have now.
> 
> but hey, remember the access hollywood tape that not only has donny's voice - but his actual appearance?   when he thought that was going to sink him, he floated the idea that it wasn't him.  fortunately, even with female trump humpers  - they simply didn't care then either.
Click to expand...

It really does seem to me that these people are willing to literally take this country apart, piece by piece.  They're so full of rage and frustration and paranoia that they simply will not allow it to change. They'd rather see it in pieces.

Dead serious.


----------



## Mac1958

WTF19 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure.   just like you sugar coat things to a kid,  so you dont make them panic.  are you really that brainwashed/braindead
Click to expand...

His Trumpsters are like children, but the rest of us are not.

He lied to you, he fooled you, and you're fine with it.  You'll just have to own that.


----------



## playtime

Mac1958 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what else can they do?  the whole 'panic' excuse just isn't flying well; so denial & claiming fake news is all they have now.
> 
> but hey, remember the access hollywood tape that not only has donny's voice - but his actual appearance?   when he thought that was going to sink him, he floated the idea that it wasn't him.  fortunately, even with female trump humpers  - they simply didn't care then either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It really does seem to me that these people are willing to literally take this country apart, piece by piece.  They're so full of rage and frustration and paranoia that they simply will not allow it to change. They'd rather see it in pieces.
> 
> Dead serious.
Click to expand...


donny knows it & even said so that day he admitted his base is so loyal, that he wouldn't lose any voters even if he committed murder.


----------



## Mac1958

j-mac said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
Click to expand...

He said what he said, he did what he did.

He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.

This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.


----------



## Mac1958

playtime said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what else can they do?  the whole 'panic' excuse just isn't flying well; so denial & claiming fake news is all they have now.
> 
> but hey, remember the access hollywood tape that not only has donny's voice - but his actual appearance?   when he thought that was going to sink him, he floated the idea that it wasn't him.  fortunately, even with female trump humpers  - they simply didn't care then either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It really does seem to me that these people are willing to literally take this country apart, piece by piece.  They're so full of rage and frustration and paranoia that they simply will not allow it to change. They'd rather see it in pieces.
> 
> Dead serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny knows it & even said so that day he admitted his base is so loyal, that he wouldn't lose any voters even if he committed murder.
Click to expand...

To me this goes beyond loyalty or politics.  This is a pathology.  In what condition does a person have to be in psychologically to just ignore something this bad?

If this doesn't make a dent, what would?


----------



## Mac1958

BothWings said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure.   just like you sugar coat things to a kid,  so you dont make them panic.  are you really that brainwashed/braindead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure.   just like you sugar coat things to a kid,  so you dont make them panic.  are you really that brainwashed/braindead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldnt be the first attempt by the left to use the media to make allegations against him...which never amounted to shit...and I'm sure it wont be the last. However, that quasi-religious speech by George H.W. Bush about imposing a New World Order global government on the entire world? That was a national address! And its been echoed by every puppet president since him until Trump came along. Trump was "coitus interruptus" for the nation- raping leftists who now collectively and feverishly are banding together to get their New World Order plan back on track from the shadows where Trump put them. You can literally go find New World Order   support from all Trump predecessors in the form of videotaped speeches from long ago. Not some shit that leftist "agents" like yourself go around claiming in chatrooms.
> 
> Trump doesnt deny stuff because if he did he wouldnt have time to lead. The dems and their media make new outrageous claims every day for the sheer strategy of political distraction.  After awhile I'd ignore it too although at first I'd address it. Trump did...now its obvious these people should just be ignored. Very little they say is worth listening to and its been proven again and again in the last 4 years.
Click to expand...

I believe that you believe that, all of it.


----------



## WTF19

kaz said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought for sure nothing could expose Trump's lack of character the way the "Suckers and Losers" report did. Fooled me. Lying to Americans about how dangerous and deadly COVID-19 was brought Trump to a new depth of evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean that lie by the liberal editor of the Atlantic? As for lying to American's about C-19, that's a lie as well...So, you're just a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only complete assholes can listen to those recordings and not realize what a liar Trump has been about COVID.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About what exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony of course being the Camp is lying and Trump didn't.  Trump said "downplay," not deny.  And that's what he did while he also restricted travel and then shut down the economy
Click to expand...

and then the demoncrats cried xenophobe..but after they danced to chinese music, it dawned on them that it wasnt  safe to keep borders open.  of course by then it was a bit late, so they blamed TRUMP--YOUR PRESIDENT.   looks great in caps, huh!!!


----------



## BothWings

Mac1958 said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure.   just like you sugar coat things to a kid,  so you dont make them panic.  are you really that brainwashed/braindead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His Trumpsters are like children, but the rest of us are not.
> 
> He lied to you, he fooled you, and you're fine with it.  You'll just have to own that.
Click to expand...

Nobody lied to me that he was going to win in 2016. If they had I would definitely question my loyalties (hint hint).


----------



## WTF19

Mac1958 said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure.   just like you sugar coat things to a kid,  so you dont make them panic.  are you really that brainwashed/braindead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His Trumpsters are like children, but the rest of us are not.
> 
> He lied to you, he fooled you, and you're fine with it.  You'll just have to own that.
Click to expand...

hey dick,  your demoncrats lied....once you get that in your head you may become someone that people can tolerate


----------



## playtime

Mac1958 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
Click to expand...


even IF that ' didn't want americans to panic ' was true -

how many months into this & how many times have the experts said that masking up can help & that super spreader events shouldn't happen, has donny completely ignored that even after traitor tot's whore became infected & herman cain died?

he really doesn't care.   ' genocide by policy ' is not hyperbole at this point.


----------



## WTF19

Mac1958 said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure.   just like you sugar coat things to a kid,  so you dont make them panic.  are you really that brainwashed/braindead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His Trumpsters are like children, but the rest of us are not.
> 
> He lied to you, he fooled you, and you're fine with it.  You'll just have to own that.
Click to expand...

you mean like pill-osi owned fucking up in the dog grooming salon?  just saying


----------



## Mac1958

playtime said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> even IF that ' didn't want americans to panic ' was true -
> 
> how many months into this & how many times have the experts said that masking up can help & that super spreader events shouldn't happen, has donny completely ignored that even after traitor tot's whore became infected & herman cain died?
> 
> he really doesn't care.   ' genocide by policy ' is not hyperbole at this point.
Click to expand...

It was his actions after he knew that are the problem.  Mocking people for wearing masks and trying to protect themselves and their families?  Constantly misleading people into not being more careful?  Daily parroting of the talk radio line that the whole thing was overblown?  As people are dying?

This person is a sociopath, and so are his sheep.


----------



## WTF19

playtime said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> even IF that ' didn't want americans to panic ' was true -
> 
> how many months into this & how many times have the experts said that masking up can help & that super spreader events shouldn't happen, has donny completely ignored that even after traitor tot's whore became infected & herman cain died?
> 
> he really doesn't care.   ' genocide by policy ' is not hyperbole at this point.
Click to expand...

whore---you must be referring to the home wreaker kum-illa.  at least you tried


----------



## Dagosa

kaz said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, Biden said he was in the top half of his class, but he was near the bottom. But that's OK. Your standards are in sand
> 
> 
> 
> Are you surprised Biden and Trump are both liars?
> That's why I'm not voting for either corporate tool.
> You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Trump family is so loathsome that TrumoHole himself never approved of Jared as a son in law till he was sure he had a like criminal bent with a father prosecuted   for tax evasion, illegal campaign contributions and witness tampering.  Then, he became a true TrumpHole too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooohhhh, "TrumpHole."  Another third grader Democrat.   Oooohhhh, the endless childish name calling with grade school names just never ends.   Offending no one
Click to expand...

Get use to it. It fits.


----------



## WTF19

Mac1958 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> even IF that ' didn't want americans to panic ' was true -
> 
> how many months into this & how many times have the experts said that masking up can help & that super spreader events shouldn't happen, has donny completely ignored that even after traitor tot's whore became infected & herman cain died?
> 
> he really doesn't care.   ' genocide by policy ' is not hyperbole at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was his actions after he knew that are the problem.  Mocking people for wearing masks and trying to protect themselves and their families?  Constantly misleading people into not being more careful?  Daily parroting of the talk radio line that the whole thing was overblown?  As people are dying?
> 
> This person is a sociopath, and so are his sheep.
Click to expand...

and that would mean you are the lying, place blame elsewhere, cant own up to anything, sheep of the asswipe demoncrats.  very sad choice


----------



## Mac1958

WTF19 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> even IF that ' didn't want americans to panic ' was true -
> 
> how many months into this & how many times have the experts said that masking up can help & that super spreader events shouldn't happen, has donny completely ignored that even after traitor tot's whore became infected & herman cain died?
> 
> he really doesn't care.   ' genocide by policy ' is not hyperbole at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was his actions after he knew that are the problem.  Mocking people for wearing masks and trying to protect themselves and their families?  Constantly misleading people into not being more careful?  Daily parroting of the talk radio line that the whole thing was overblown?  As people are dying?
> 
> This person is a sociopath, and so are his sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and that would mean you are the lying, place blame elsewhere, cant own up to anything, sheep of the asswipe demoncrats.  very sad choice
Click to expand...


----------



## Dagosa

kaz said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, Biden said he was in the top half of his class, but he was near the bottom. But that's OK. Your standards are in sand
> 
> 
> 
> Are you surprised Biden and Trump are both liars?
> That's why I'm not voting for either corporate tool.
> You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously ? That’s like calling Mother Teresa and Hitler both Murderers.
> I suppose it makes some sound neutral to put TrumpHole and Biden at the same level, but TrumpHole has the blood of 200k on his hands. Biden’s entire family has been in service to others while Trump’s entire family  has been in stealing from others....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The kool-aid was apparently flowing freely last night ...
> 
> My favorite was how the Bidens have been in "service to others" when they are a crime family that sells American political favors to enrich themselves.  I'll pass on that "service."
> 
> Then there's your typical brainless crap that Trump is to blame for the Biden virus
Click to expand...

I see being a liar, paying off hookers from stolen funds, hiring illegals, bankruptcy and cavorting with muderous third world dictators, recessions and incompetence  is your thing in determining a good president.  “Typical” GOP standards. Mexico will pay for it....sure.


----------



## Dagosa

elektra said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vision ? He’s Intellectually BLIND.
> 
> 
> 
> except of course, being able to make billions or negotiating a peace deal between the UAE and Israel.
> 
> We could all use that kind of blindness
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Trump made shit. He’s a a legacy baby living off his inheritance and money he stole from his family members.Billions ? Sure. Where are the tax returns to prove it ? Only a fraud would hide his returns.


----------



## kaz

Dagosa said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, Biden said he was in the top half of his class, but he was near the bottom. But that's OK. Your standards are in sand
> 
> 
> 
> Are you surprised Biden and Trump are both liars?
> That's why I'm not voting for either corporate tool.
> You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously ? That’s like calling Mother Teresa and Hitler both Murderers.
> I suppose it makes some sound neutral to put TrumpHole and Biden at the same level, but TrumpHole has the blood of 200k on his hands. Biden’s entire family has been in service to others while Trump’s entire family  has been in stealing from others....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The kool-aid was apparently flowing freely last night ...
> 
> My favorite was how the Bidens have been in "service to others" when they are a crime family that sells American political favors to enrich themselves.  I'll pass on that "service."
> 
> Then there's your typical brainless crap that Trump is to blame for the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see being a liar, paying off hookers from stolen funds, hiring illegals, bankruptcy and cavorting with muderous third world dictators, recessions and incompetence  is your thing in determining a good president.  “Typical” GOP standards. Mexico will pay for it....sure.
Click to expand...


When you support guys who harass women like Biden, a rapist like Clinton and his enabler wife, the corrupt Biden crime family who used his office to enrich himself through his sons, tax cheats Daschle and all the other criminals in the Democrat party, Biden's racists comments and then whine that the GOP is crooked while you vote for the crooked Democrats, all anyone with brains can do is laugh at you


----------



## BothWings

Mac1958 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> even IF that ' didn't want americans to panic ' was true -
> 
> how many months into this & how many times have the experts said that masking up can help & that super spreader events shouldn't happen, has donny completely ignored that even after traitor tot's whore became infected & herman cain died?
> 
> he really doesn't care.   ' genocide by policy ' is not hyperbole at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was his actions after he knew that are the problem.  Mocking people for wearing masks and trying to protect themselves and their families?  Constantly misleading people into not being more careful?  Daily parroting of the talk radio line that the whole thing was overblown?  As people are dying?
> 
> This person is a sociopath, and so are his sheep.
Click to expand...


I think he really believed in what he said. I think he was premature in saying it. The virus hit us hard at first because it was brand new to our Shores. I think that at this point it has truly become little more than a carefully misreported political ploy and is  now slightly more serious than the flu. He was absolutely right about what they were going to do... he was just premature in saying it. I would never deny that Trump has a big mouth! But what does that really have to do with conniving evil undemocratic Democrats?


----------



## Dagosa

Nostra said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does a government and society built by democrats fall apart so easily after a couple years of an independent such as trump, president?
> 
> Because Democrats build garbage.
> 
> Democrats can have motel 6, I want Trump's vision.
> 
> 
> 
> Vision ? He’s Intellectually BLIND.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your plan to stop the virus?
Click to expand...

The virus ? First we fire Trumps Fat Ass.


----------



## kaz

Dagosa said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does a government and society built by democrats fall apart so easily after a couple years of an independent such as trump, president?
> 
> Because Democrats build garbage.
> 
> Democrats can have motel 6, I want Trump's vision.
> 
> 
> 
> Vision ? He’s Intellectually BLIND.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your plan to stop the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus ? First we fire Trumps Fat Ass.
Click to expand...


Remarkably honest for you that the virus is just a partisan tool for you to Get Trump with.

Remember how you were just whining the GOP are bad people?  LOL


----------



## playtime

WTF19 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> even IF that ' didn't want americans to panic ' was true -
> 
> how many months into this & how many times have the experts said that masking up can help & that super spreader events shouldn't happen, has donny completely ignored that even after traitor tot's whore became infected & herman cain died?
> 
> he really doesn't care.   ' genocide by policy ' is not hyperbole at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whore---you must be referring to the home wreaker kum-illa.  at least you tried
Click to expand...


that would be donny jr's CONcubine he was banging while still married to the mother of his spawn.

like father, like son.


----------



## Dagosa

kaz said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, Biden said he was in the top half of his class, but he was near the bottom. But that's OK. Your standards are in sand
> 
> 
> 
> Are you surprised Biden and Trump are both liars?
> That's why I'm not voting for either corporate tool.
> You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously ? That’s like calling Mother Teresa and Hitler both Murderers.
> I suppose it makes some sound neutral to put TrumpHole and Biden at the same level, but TrumpHole has the blood of 200k on his hands. Biden’s entire family has been in service to others while Trump’s entire family  has been in stealing from others....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The kool-aid was apparently flowing freely last night ...
> 
> My favorite was how the Bidens have been in "service to others" when they are a crime family that sells American political favors to enrich themselves.  I'll pass on that "service."
> 
> Then there's your typical brainless crap that Trump is to blame for the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see being a liar, paying off hookers from stolen funds, hiring illegals, bankruptcy and cavorting with muderous third world dictators, recessions and incompetence  is your thing in determining a good president.  “Typical” GOP standards. Mexico will pay for it....sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you support guys who harass women like Biden, a rapist like Clinton and his enabler wife, the corrupt Biden crime family who used his office to enrich himself through his sons, tax cheats Daschle and all the other criminals in the Democrat party, Biden's racists comments and then whine that the GOP is crooked while you vote for the crooked Democrats, all anyone with brains can do is laugh at you
Click to expand...

The GOP is jealous because Clinton was one of the most successful presidents ever while getting head under a desk.


----------



## Dagosa

kaz said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does a government and society built by democrats fall apart so easily after a couple years of an independent such as trump, president?
> 
> Because Democrats build garbage.
> 
> Democrats can have motel 6, I want Trump's vision.
> 
> 
> 
> Vision ? He’s Intellectually BLIND.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your plan to stop the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus ? First we fire Trumps Fat Ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remarkably honest for you that the virus is just a partisan tool for you to Get Trump with.
> 
> Remember how you were just whining the GOP are bad people?  LOL
Click to expand...

Trump Incompetence gets in the way at every turn. 10 of last 11 recessions ? Sure, you guys are real beauties.


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> Fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that someone impersonating Trump on those tapes?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I shouldn't laugh.  I'll bet many Trumpsters are saying this.
Click to expand...

What was the supposed lie? You keep avoiding the question


----------



## easyt65

Mac1958 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
Click to expand...

The President presidential projected strength And calm to the nation instead of engaging in fear-mongering by spreading false information from a projection model all notable scientists say was the worst one that could have been used, one that was wildly off in its predictions / projections.

The Democrats, who failed to do their jobs because they were distracted by attempting to affect another coup, never saw the pandemic coming. They spoke without any clue of what was going on. 

They told people to ignore the President's warnings, told them to go on with their lives because there was nothing to fear from the virus. They opposed the life-saving travel ban, attempted to BLOCK IT. They gave Americans advice that would SPREAD the virus, not keep people safe.

The factual timeline shows the President acted while the WHO was still lying to the world, saying there was nothing to fear and that China had everything under control. It shows the very next day after the WHO finally declared the virus to be a pandemic Trump ramped up steps to protect this country.

At this point the Democrats were still attempting their failed coup, were calling the travel ban Xenophobic, and were still telling people to ride packed subways & 'Come see China Town'.

Snowflakes say this is not about Cuomo and other Democrats while accusing the President of being directly responsible for the virus deaths of Americans.

The problem with that is even if you buy the argument that the President did not do enough and that resulted in the deaths of Americans, that still leaves Cuomo - the largest mass murderer in US history - as one of 4 Democrats who actually took steps to actively murder US citizens.

Cuomo publicly declared HE KNEW the elderly were the most at risk to die from the virus...before signing a mandate to FORCE virus-infected patients into nursing homes. It's not like he had no idea what he was doing - he already admitted he knew. By doing do anyway Cuomo by himself (not counting the other 3 Democrat governors) murdered over 10,000 elderly US citizens, Americans who died needlessly due to Cuomo's 'death sentence'!

So don't accuse the President of killing Americans while trying to say Cuomo murdering over 10,000 Americans is 'off limits!

Democrats are attempting to rewrite history to gloss over their treason, their failure to do their jobs, to erase their past heinous mistakes and failures made on the bases of 'We hate Trump' politics, and erase their crimes - like Cuomo needlessly murdering over 10,000 Americans.

Cuomo forced virus-infected patients in with the elderly in nursing homes when he had a hospital built by the Army Corp of Engineers barely used and a USN hospital ship in NY's harbor to take patients that was minimally used.

The Democrats made mistake after mistake, error after error, and bad political decisions after bad political decisions in a MEDICAL pandemic, and it put Americans at risk and cause the needless THOUSANDS of American deaths.


----------



## kaz

Dagosa said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, Biden said he was in the top half of his class, but he was near the bottom. But that's OK. Your standards are in sand
> 
> 
> 
> Are you surprised Biden and Trump are both liars?
> That's why I'm not voting for either corporate tool.
> You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously ? That’s like calling Mother Teresa and Hitler both Murderers.
> I suppose it makes some sound neutral to put TrumpHole and Biden at the same level, but TrumpHole has the blood of 200k on his hands. Biden’s entire family has been in service to others while Trump’s entire family  has been in stealing from others....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The kool-aid was apparently flowing freely last night ...
> 
> My favorite was how the Bidens have been in "service to others" when they are a crime family that sells American political favors to enrich themselves.  I'll pass on that "service."
> 
> Then there's your typical brainless crap that Trump is to blame for the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see being a liar, paying off hookers from stolen funds, hiring illegals, bankruptcy and cavorting with muderous third world dictators, recessions and incompetence  is your thing in determining a good president.  “Typical” GOP standards. Mexico will pay for it....sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you support guys who harass women like Biden, a rapist like Clinton and his enabler wife, the corrupt Biden crime family who used his office to enrich himself through his sons, tax cheats Daschle and all the other criminals in the Democrat party, Biden's racists comments and then whine that the GOP is crooked while you vote for the crooked Democrats, all anyone with brains can do is laugh at you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP is jealous because Clinton was one of the most successful presidents ever while getting head under a desk.
Click to expand...


Yeah, um, no ...


----------



## playtime

BothWings said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> even IF that ' didn't want americans to panic ' was true -
> 
> how many months into this & how many times have the experts said that masking up can help & that super spreader events shouldn't happen, has donny completely ignored that even after traitor tot's whore became infected & herman cain died?
> 
> he really doesn't care.   ' genocide by policy ' is not hyperbole at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was his actions after he knew that are the problem.  Mocking people for wearing masks and trying to protect themselves and their families?  Constantly misleading people into not being more careful?  Daily parroting of the talk radio line that the whole thing was overblown?  As people are dying?
> 
> This person is a sociopath, and so are his sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he really believed in what he said. I think he was premature in saying it. The virus hit us hard at first because it was brand new to our Shores. I think that at this point it has truly become little more than a carefully misreported political ploy and is  now slightly more serious than the flu. He was absolutely right about what they were going to do... he was just premature in saying it. I would never deny that Trump has a big mouth! But what does that really have to do with conniving evil undemocratic Democrats?
Click to expand...


uh-huh.   what about a month in?  what about 2 months in?  3? 4? 5,6,7?

what about last month?  what about NOW?


----------



## kaz

Dagosa said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does a government and society built by democrats fall apart so easily after a couple years of an independent such as trump, president?
> 
> Because Democrats build garbage.
> 
> Democrats can have motel 6, I want Trump's vision.
> 
> 
> 
> Vision ? He’s Intellectually BLIND.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your plan to stop the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus ? First we fire Trumps Fat Ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remarkably honest for you that the virus is just a partisan tool for you to Get Trump with.
> 
> Remember how you were just whining the GOP are bad people?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump Incompetence gets in the way at every turn. 10 of last 11 recessions ? Sure, you guys are real beauties.
Click to expand...


You already failed with that lie.   You blamed W for a recession that started as he walked in the door.   Right there you fail.

I'm curious though, you have nothing but obvious vitriolic hatred for Trump that is beyond rational and you only post of your hatred.  I mean that's fine, but you won't influence anyone with that irrational hatred.   Wouldn't it make more sense to at least pretend you're not just a nut job?


----------



## Mac1958

jc456 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> Fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that someone impersonating Trump on those tapes?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I shouldn't laugh.  I'll bet many Trumpsters are saying this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the supposed lie? You keep avoiding the question
Click to expand...

I have posted links to the recording and the transcript.

You really don't know?

Are they not discussing this on talk radio?


----------



## Mac1958

easyt65 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President presidential projected strength And calm to the nation instead of engaging in fear-mongering by spreading false information from a projection model all notable scientists say was the worst one that could have been used, one that was wildly off in its predictions / projections.
> 
> The Democrats, who failed to do their jobs because they were distracted by attempting to affect another coup, never saw the pandemic coming. They spoke without any clue of what was going on.
> 
> They told people to ignore the President's warnings, told them to go on with their lives because there was nothing to fear from the virus. They opposed the life-saving travel ban, attempted to BLOCK IT. They gave Americans advice that would SPREAD the virus, not keep people safe.
> 
> The factual timeline shows the President acted while the WHO was still lying to the world, saying there was nothing to fear and that China had everything under control. It shows the very next day after the WHO finally declared the virus to be a pandemic Trump ramped up steps to protect this country.
> 
> At this point the Democrats were still attempting their failed coup, were calling the travel ban Xenophobic, and were still telling people to ride packed subways & 'Come see China Town'.
> 
> Snowflakes say this is not about Cuomo and other Democrats while accusing the President of being directly responsible for the virus deaths of Americans.
> 
> The problem with that is even if you buy the argument that the President did not do enough and that resulted in the deaths of Americans, that still leaves Cuomo - the largest mass murderer in US history - as one of 4 Democrats who actually took steps to actively murder US citizens.
> 
> Cuomo publicly declared HE KNEW the elderly were the most at risk to die from the virus...before signing a mandate to FORCE virus-infected patients into nursing homes. It's not like he had no idea what he was doing - he already admitted he knew. By doing do anyway Cuomo by himself (not counting the other 3 Democrat governors) murdered over 10,000 elderly US citizens, Americans who died needlessly due to Cuomo's 'death sentence'!
> 
> So don't accuse the President of killing Americans while trying to say Cuomo murdering over 10,000 Americans is 'off limits!
> 
> Democrats are attempting to rewrite history to gloss over their treason, their failure to do their jobs, to erase their past heinous mistakes and failures made on the bases of 'We hate Trump' politics, and erase their crimes - like Cuomo needlessly murdering over 10,000 Americans.
> 
> Cuomo forced virus-infected patients in with the elderly in nursing homes when he had a hospital built by the Army Corp of Engineers barely used and a USN hospital ship in NY's harbor to take patients that was minimally used.
> 
> The Democrats made mistake after mistake, error after error, and bad political decisions after bad political decisions in a MEDICAL pandemic, and it put Americans at risk and cause the needless THOUSANDS of American deaths.
Click to expand...

Okay, got it.


----------



## kaz

Mac1958 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> Fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that someone impersonating Trump on those tapes?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I shouldn't laugh.  I'll bet many Trumpsters are saying this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the supposed lie? You keep avoiding the question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have posted links to the recording and the transcript.
> 
> You really don't know?
> 
> Are they not discussing this on talk radio?
Click to expand...


No, apparently only Rachel Maddow is talking about it ...


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is Crazy Joe’s plan?  The only things he has announced has been things Trump already did weeks before.
> 
> 
> 
> Once more.  The bedrock of everybody elses plan (except for Trump) is to wear masks.
> 
> Trump has worn a mask only TWICE, and mocks people wearing them.  So it's clear, Trump is against wearing masks as a solution.
Click to expand...

Trump hasn’t mocked people for wearing masks, liar.  In fact, he has recommended it.


----------



## j-mac

WTF19 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought for sure nothing could expose Trump's lack of character the way the "Suckers and Losers" report did. Fooled me. Lying to Americans about how dangerous and deadly COVID-19 was brought Trump to a new depth of evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean that lie by the liberal editor of the Atlantic? As for lying to American's about C-19, that's a lie as well...So, you're just a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only complete assholes can listen to those recordings and not realize what a liar Trump has been about COVID.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About what exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony of course being the Camp is lying and Trump didn't.  Trump said "downplay," not deny.  And that's what he did while he also restricted travel and then shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your asshole demoncrats wanted the country left open, so they could celebrate china asswipe.  anything else
Click to expand...


Ah, but that was then when they knew nothing as well...NOW, that we have hindsight, they are all about the 'perfect plan' of shutdowns, mask restrictions, and business destruction....

Ya know, it used to be that Conservatives and Liberals had disagreements in boards like this, but, it was fascinating to have a conversation on the differences in outlook, and visions...Today? well, look at it...Every thread turns into a devolved name calling, and worse...In most cases a complete waste of time...

So, libs, you want to think Conservatives are crazy, and Trump worshipers, or whatever, then go ahead, but the path you take is not one where anything can be accomplished anymore...so, congradulations on dividing America to the point where we are just stupid.

And Conservatives, don't think that you're off the hook either...We know clearly our ideas are better, and are above this Monkey cage shit slinging, so why do we let ourselves be dragged into thier ridiculous babble...We need to get back to winning with ideas...


----------



## Nostra

ABikerSailor said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must have read this wrong...keep calm and carry on sounds like the truth and not a lie.  I must be a deplorable to miss your brilliant point here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you heard "Keep calm and it will all just disappear, like magic!
> 
> Did you know the flu actually kills people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before this is over, more americans will have died of the coronavirus, than died from combat in WWII.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.  When the first Americans were dying of Covid in Washington on Feb 28th, Donald Trump was telling supporters in a Rally in North Carolina that it was just the common flu...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News.  I can find no evidence that he said any such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ... He was lying and he knew it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot calling the kettle black?  You have yet to supply a link and pull quote to support your unsupported claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot find anywhere where Trump said is was only like the common flu?  Guess you ignored a lot of stuff in the news.  Trump tried to downplay this and compare it to the regular flu.  He didn't say that it was deadly (other to than Woodward) until he got caught with his pants down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All The Times Trump Compared Covid-19 To The Flu, Even After He Knew Covid-19 Was Far More Deadly
> 
> 
> "We lose thousands and thousands of people a year to the flu. We don't turn the country off," Trump said in March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *February 26:
> 
> "The flu, in our country, kills from 25,000 people to 69,000 people a year," Trump said during a Coronavirus Task Force briefing." And, so far, if you look at what we have with the 15 people and their recovery, one is — one is pretty sick but hopefully will recover, but the others are in great shape. But think of that: 25,000 to 69,000." Trump then added, "And again, when you have 15 people, and the 15 within a couple of days is going to be down to close to zero, that's a pretty good job we've done.”
> 
> February 27:
> 
> "And you know what? If we were doing a bad job, we should also be criticized. But we have done an incredible job. We're going to continue," Trump said from inside the Cabinet Room. "It's going to disappear. One day — it's like a miracle — it will disappear."
> 
> February 29:
> 
> "We've taken the most aggressive actions to confront the coronavirus. They are the most aggressive taken by any country. And we're the number-one travel destination anywhere in the world, yet we have far fewer cases of the disease than even countries with much less travel or a much smaller population," said Trump on February 29th, the day which the U.S. officially reported its first coronavirus death.
> 
> March 9:
> 
> "So last year 37,000 Americans died from the common Flu. It averages between 27,000 and 70,000 per year," the president tweeted shortly before 11 am. "Nothing is shut down, life & the economy go on. At this moment there are 546 confirmed cases of CoronaVirus, with 22 deaths. Think about that!"*
Click to expand...

None of those quotes back up your claim he said it was like the common flu.  Try reading them next time.


----------



## Nostra

What would have happened if Trump came out in Feb and said “WE ALL NEED TO PANIC!  THIS THING IS GONNA KILL 2.2 MILLION AMERICANS AND THERE IS NOTHING WE CAN DO ABOUT IT!!!!!!!!!”

I will tell you what would have happened.....2.2 million libtard snowflakes woulda died from shitting themselves.  Hell, they are still hiding under their beds wearing masks and swimming in sanitizer.

That is what they are now saying Trump shoulda done.  Fucking hacks.


----------



## Dagosa

kaz said:


> already failed with that lie. You blamed W for a recession that started as he walked in the door. Right there you fail.


Eight years as president for W and six with total control and Bush was too incompetent to fix the Clinton lead recession ? Yet, Trump takes credit from day one after Obama until his recession. You guys are the biggest bullshit artists in the history of bullshit. Two months is plenty of time but instead, he passed huge tax cuts for the rich.....that’ll do it. It always resulted in a recession. Just like Trump, Reagan ans Bush.


----------



## kaz

Dagosa said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> already failed with that lie. You blamed W for a recession that started as he walked in the door. Right there you fail.
> 
> 
> 
> Eight years as president for W and six with total control and Bush was too incompetent to fix the Clinton lead recession ? Yet, Trump takes credit from day one after Obama until his recession. You guys are the biggest bullshit artists in the history of bullshit.
Click to expand...


W didn't fix a recession that was caused before he was President proves that he's "incompetent."  Got it.

On another subject, you are supposed to sip the Kool-Aid, not dunk your head in it.  Just FYI


----------



## Dagosa

kaz said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> already failed with that lie. You blamed W for a recession that started as he walked in the door. Right there you fail.
> 
> 
> 
> Eight years as president for W and six with total control and Bush was too incompetent to fix the Clinton lead recession ? Yet, Trump takes credit from day one after Obama until his recession. You guys are the biggest bullshit artists in the history of bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> W didn't fix a recession that was caused before he was President proves that he's "incompetent."  Got it.
> 
> On another subject, you are supposed to sip the Kool-Aid, not dunk your head in it.  Just FYI
Click to expand...

Nope...don’t “ got it”. More pigeon shit.


----------



## Dagosa

kaz said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> already failed with that lie. You blamed W for a recession that started as he walked in the door. Right there you fail.
> 
> 
> 
> Eight years as president for W and six with total control and Bush was too incompetent to fix the Clinton lead recession ? Yet, Trump takes credit from day one after Obama until his recession. You guys are the biggest bullshit artists in the history of bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> W didn't fix a recession that was caused before he was President proves that he's "incompetent."  Got it.
> 
> On another subject, you are supposed to sip the Kool-Aid, not dunk your head in it.  Just FYI
Click to expand...

There is no koolaid in 10 of the last 11 recessions. You guys sting in economics.


----------



## kaz

Dagosa said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> already failed with that lie. You blamed W for a recession that started as he walked in the door. Right there you fail.
> 
> 
> 
> Eight years as president for W and six with total control and Bush was too incompetent to fix the Clinton lead recession ? Yet, Trump takes credit from day one after Obama until his recession. You guys are the biggest bullshit artists in the history of bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> W didn't fix a recession that was caused before he was President proves that he's "incompetent."  Got it.
> 
> On another subject, you are supposed to sip the Kool-Aid, not dunk your head in it.  Just FYI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...don’t “ got it”. More pigeon shit.
Click to expand...


I got it perfectly fine.  W entered in late January.  We went into recession in March.   You don't blame Clinton because Democrat.   So W caused a recession in one month.   You're a brain dead lackey of the Democrat party.  Even they laugh at you when they see you coming.   Hey, here comes Dagosa.  He'll literally believe ANYTHING.  Watch this ...

LOL


----------



## kaz

Dagosa said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> already failed with that lie. You blamed W for a recession that started as he walked in the door. Right there you fail.
> 
> 
> 
> Eight years as president for W and six with total control and Bush was too incompetent to fix the Clinton lead recession ? Yet, Trump takes credit from day one after Obama until his recession. You guys are the biggest bullshit artists in the history of bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> W didn't fix a recession that was caused before he was President proves that he's "incompetent."  Got it.
> 
> On another subject, you are supposed to sip the Kool-Aid, not dunk your head in it.  Just FYI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no koolaid in 10 of the last 11 recessions. You guys sting in economics.
Click to expand...


Yes, a real economist knows that when a Democrat is President for eight years then a Republican for one month before a recession starts, it was the Republican's fault.   You are truly brainless


----------



## j-mac

Mac1958 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
Click to expand...



Oh my Lord..... So, you would have rather had him panic the citizenry, dictate a slew of restrictions from DC, and talk about nothing but doom and gloom eh? Great plan...

You can look at it like that, but clearly, other than snarky attacks on Trump, Democrats didn't have a better plan that what he did....



Took early action to cut off travel from China
Built the world’s leading testing system from nothing
Enacted mitigation measures to slow the spread
Mobilized public and private sectors to secure needed supplies
Took action to protect vulnerable Americans
Launched effort to deliver a vaccine and therapeutics in record time
Provided support to workers and businesses
Paved way for reopening to get America working again
Surged resources to hot spots as they arose
Confronted China as origin of the virus while Democrats and media cowered
*At the outset, President Trump took action to stop travel from China to stem the spread to the United States as long as possible.*

While Democrats were focused on their impeachment sham, President Trump took swift and decisive action to stop travel from China in January and enhanced airport screenings to help stop cases from coming into the United States as long as possible.
In his February 4th State of the Union address, President Trump pledged to “take all necessary steps to safeguard our citizens from the virus,” while the Democrats’ response made not a single mention of the virus or even the threat of China.
*President Trump built the world’s leading testing system from nothing, based on a virus we have never faced before.*

In order to accurately trace and combat this virus, President Trump set out to build the world’s best testing system, and that’s exactly what he did.
We have already conducted more than 65 million tests, far outpacing any other country.
*As soon as cases began to rise, President Trump released guidance to slow the spread.*

President Trump released guidance recommending mitigation measures critical to slowing the spread of the virus, and the American people stepped up to do their part.
Dr. Fauci and Dr. Birx have attested to the fact that President Trump took action as soon as the data was presented to him.
*In order to secure the supplies needed to confront the surge in coronavirus we faced, President Trump led the largest mobilization of public and private sector resources since WWII.*

The President directed his Administration to secure and distribute needed medical supplies to states in need – resulting in billions of PPE delivered so far.
At the President’s urging, private companies shifted production to supplying masks, ventilators, hand sanitizer, testing supplies, and more.
President Trump has acted under the Defense Production Act more than 30 times to ensure we have the supplies we need.
When we faced a potentially catastrophic shortage of ventilators, President Trump took action to produce 100,000 ventilators and ensure no patient who needs one goes without a ventilator.
*President Trump moved swiftly to protect vulnerable communities.*

The Administration quickly established guidelines for nursing homes and expanded telehealth opportunities to protect our vulnerable seniors.
The President took action to ensure that uninsured Americans are able to get the COVID-19 care and testing they need.
President Trump directed Secretary Carson to focus the White House Opportunity and Revitalization Council on underserved communities impacted by COVID-19.
The Administration is investing approximately $2 billion in community health centers, helping their 28 million patients in medically underserved areas receive the care and testing they need.









						President Trump’s Historic Coronavirus Response
					

At the outset, President Trump took action to stop travel from China.




					www.whitehouse.gov
				




You weren't lied to, just incredibly stupid...You listened to CNN, and MSNBC and believed them....What a dolt...


Mac1958 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President presidential projected strength And calm to the nation instead of engaging in fear-mongering by spreading false information from a projection model all notable scientists say was the worst one that could have been used, one that was wildly off in its predictions / projections.
> 
> The Democrats, who failed to do their jobs because they were distracted by attempting to affect another coup, never saw the pandemic coming. They spoke without any clue of what was going on.
> 
> They told people to ignore the President's warnings, told them to go on with their lives because there was nothing to fear from the virus. They opposed the life-saving travel ban, attempted to BLOCK IT. They gave Americans advice that would SPREAD the virus, not keep people safe.
> 
> The factual timeline shows the President acted while the WHO was still lying to the world, saying there was nothing to fear and that China had everything under control. It shows the very next day after the WHO finally declared the virus to be a pandemic Trump ramped up steps to protect this country.
> 
> At this point the Democrats were still attempting their failed coup, were calling the travel ban Xenophobic, and were still telling people to ride packed subways & 'Come see China Town'.
> 
> Snowflakes say this is not about Cuomo and other Democrats while accusing the President of being directly responsible for the virus deaths of Americans.
> 
> The problem with that is even if you buy the argument that the President did not do enough and that resulted in the deaths of Americans, that still leaves Cuomo - the largest mass murderer in US history - as one of 4 Democrats who actually took steps to actively murder US citizens.
> 
> Cuomo publicly declared HE KNEW the elderly were the most at risk to die from the virus...before signing a mandate to FORCE virus-infected patients into nursing homes. It's not like he had no idea what he was doing - he already admitted he knew. By doing do anyway Cuomo by himself (not counting the other 3 Democrat governors) murdered over 10,000 elderly US citizens, Americans who died needlessly due to Cuomo's 'death sentence'!
> 
> So don't accuse the President of killing Americans while trying to say Cuomo murdering over 10,000 Americans is 'off limits!
> 
> Democrats are attempting to rewrite history to gloss over their treason, their failure to do their jobs, to erase their past heinous mistakes and failures made on the bases of 'We hate Trump' politics, and erase their crimes - like Cuomo needlessly murdering over 10,000 Americans.
> 
> Cuomo forced virus-infected patients in with the elderly in nursing homes when he had a hospital built by the Army Corp of Engineers barely used and a USN hospital ship in NY's harbor to take patients that was minimally used.
> 
> The Democrats made mistake after mistake, error after error, and bad political decisions after bad political decisions in a MEDICAL pandemic, and it put Americans at risk and cause the needless THOUSANDS of American deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, got it.
Click to expand...


 That's it?  You tried to attack my post to you chastising me for bringing up Cuomo, and easy laid you out....and all you can say is "Okay, got it"???? What have you got? huh? What have you learned? My guess is nothing...This response is you accepting your ass whoppin?

What easy highlighted so perfectly is just how nakedly partisan, and stupid this line of attack against Trump is today...Once again libs trying to have it both ways, as if what they did and said mere weeks ago doesn't matter now.... you don't get to do that.


----------



## Dagosa

kaz said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does a government and society built by democrats fall apart so easily after a couple years of an independent such as trump, president?
> 
> Because Democrats build garbage.
> 
> Democrats can have motel 6, I want Trump's vision.
> 
> 
> 
> Vision ? He’s Intellectually BLIND.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your plan to stop the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus ? First we fire Trumps Fat Ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remarkably honest for you that the virus is just a partisan tool for you to Get Trump with.
> 
> Remember how you were just whining the GOP are bad people?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump Incompetence gets in the way at every turn. 10 of last 11 recessions ? Sure, you guys are real beauties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already failed with that lie.   You blamed W for a recession that started as he walked in the door.   Right there you fail.
> 
> I'm curious though, you have nothing but obvious vitriolic hatred for Trump that is beyond rational and you only post of your hatred.  I mean that's fine, but you won't influence anyone with that irrational hatred.   Wouldn't it make more sense to at least pretend you're not just a nut job?
Click to expand...

And you love Hillary and Obama ! You sound like little cry babies.


----------



## kaz

Dagosa said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does a government and society built by democrats fall apart so easily after a couple years of an independent such as trump, president?
> 
> Because Democrats build garbage.
> 
> Democrats can have motel 6, I want Trump's vision.
> 
> 
> 
> Vision ? He’s Intellectually BLIND.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your plan to stop the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus ? First we fire Trumps Fat Ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remarkably honest for you that the virus is just a partisan tool for you to Get Trump with.
> 
> Remember how you were just whining the GOP are bad people?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump Incompetence gets in the way at every turn. 10 of last 11 recessions ? Sure, you guys are real beauties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already failed with that lie.   You blamed W for a recession that started as he walked in the door.   Right there you fail.
> 
> I'm curious though, you have nothing but obvious vitriolic hatred for Trump that is beyond rational and you only post of your hatred.  I mean that's fine, but you won't influence anyone with that irrational hatred.   Wouldn't it make more sense to at least pretend you're not just a nut job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you love Hillary and Obama ! You sound like little cry babies.
Click to expand...


Awww, poor baby.  I hit a nerve on that one.   Calm down, it's OK


----------



## Dagosa

kaz said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> already failed with that lie. You blamed W for a recession that started as he walked in the door. Right there you fail.
> 
> 
> 
> Eight years as president for W and six with total control and Bush was too incompetent to fix the Clinton lead recession ? Yet, Trump takes credit from day one after Obama until his recession. You guys are the biggest bullshit artists in the history of bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> W didn't fix a recession that was caused before he was President proves that he's "incompetent."  Got it.
> 
> On another subject, you are supposed to sip the Kool-Aid, not dunk your head in it.  Just FYI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...don’t “ got it”. More pigeon shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got it perfectly fine.  W entered in late January.  We went into recession in March.   You don't blame Clinton because Democrat.   So W caused a recession in one month.   You're a brain dead lackey of the Democrat party.  Even they laugh at you when they see you coming.   Hey, here comes Dagosa.  He'll literally believe ANYTHING.  Watch this ...
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

But according to you and TrumpHole,  Trump was able to turn the economy around on day one from Obama.


----------



## Dagosa

kaz said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does a government and society built by democrats fall apart so easily after a couple years of an independent such as trump, president?
> 
> Because Democrats build garbage.
> 
> Democrats can have motel 6, I want Trump's vision.
> 
> 
> 
> Vision ? He’s Intellectually BLIND.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your plan to stop the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus ? First we fire Trumps Fat Ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remarkably honest for you that the virus is just a partisan tool for you to Get Trump with.
> 
> Remember how you were just whining the GOP are bad people?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump Incompetence gets in the way at every turn. 10 of last 11 recessions ? Sure, you guys are real beauties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already failed with that lie.   You blamed W for a recession that started as he walked in the door.   Right there you fail.
> 
> I'm curious though, you have nothing but obvious vitriolic hatred for Trump that is beyond rational and you only post of your hatred.  I mean that's fine, but you won't influence anyone with that irrational hatred.   Wouldn't it make more sense to at least pretend you're not just a nut job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you love Hillary and Obama ! You sound like little cry babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww, poor baby.  I hit a nerve on that one.   Calm down, it's OK
Click to expand...

Burp.


----------



## kaz

Dagosa said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> already failed with that lie. You blamed W for a recession that started as he walked in the door. Right there you fail.
> 
> 
> 
> Eight years as president for W and six with total control and Bush was too incompetent to fix the Clinton lead recession ? Yet, Trump takes credit from day one after Obama until his recession. You guys are the biggest bullshit artists in the history of bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> W didn't fix a recession that was caused before he was President proves that he's "incompetent."  Got it.
> 
> On another subject, you are supposed to sip the Kool-Aid, not dunk your head in it.  Just FYI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...don’t “ got it”. More pigeon shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got it perfectly fine.  W entered in late January.  We went into recession in March.   You don't blame Clinton because Democrat.   So W caused a recession in one month.   You're a brain dead lackey of the Democrat party.  Even they laugh at you when they see you coming.   Hey, here comes Dagosa.  He'll literally believe ANYTHING.  Watch this ...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But according to you and TrumpHole,  Trump was able to turn the economy around on day one from Obama.
Click to expand...


You going to Bogart that doobie or pass it around?


----------



## georgephillip

kaz said:


> How is it you only ever mention the Trump part of that?


If I lived in a swing state, I would vote for Biden because Trump's combination of corruption and ignorance is too great to ignore. Normally, choosing between a Republican or Democrat is a "choice" between JP Morgan and Goldman Sachs.


----------



## Mac1958

j-mac said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my Lord..... So, you would have rather had him panic the citizenry, dictate a slew of restrictions from DC, and talk about nothing but doom and gloom eh? Great plan...
> 
> You can look at it like that, but clearly, other than snarky attacks on Trump, Democrats didn't have a better plan that what he did....
> 
> 
> 
> Took early action to cut off travel from China
> Built the world’s leading testing system from nothing
> Enacted mitigation measures to slow the spread
> Mobilized public and private sectors to secure needed supplies
> Took action to protect vulnerable Americans
> Launched effort to deliver a vaccine and therapeutics in record time
> Provided support to workers and businesses
> Paved way for reopening to get America working again
> Surged resources to hot spots as they arose
> Confronted China as origin of the virus while Democrats and media cowered
> *At the outset, President Trump took action to stop travel from China to stem the spread to the United States as long as possible.*
> 
> While Democrats were focused on their impeachment sham, President Trump took swift and decisive action to stop travel from China in January and enhanced airport screenings to help stop cases from coming into the United States as long as possible.
> In his February 4th State of the Union address, President Trump pledged to “take all necessary steps to safeguard our citizens from the virus,” while the Democrats’ response made not a single mention of the virus or even the threat of China.
> *President Trump built the world’s leading testing system from nothing, based on a virus we have never faced before.*
> 
> In order to accurately trace and combat this virus, President Trump set out to build the world’s best testing system, and that’s exactly what he did.
> We have already conducted more than 65 million tests, far outpacing any other country.
> *As soon as cases began to rise, President Trump released guidance to slow the spread.*
> 
> President Trump released guidance recommending mitigation measures critical to slowing the spread of the virus, and the American people stepped up to do their part.
> Dr. Fauci and Dr. Birx have attested to the fact that President Trump took action as soon as the data was presented to him.
> *In order to secure the supplies needed to confront the surge in coronavirus we faced, President Trump led the largest mobilization of public and private sector resources since WWII.*
> 
> The President directed his Administration to secure and distribute needed medical supplies to states in need – resulting in billions of PPE delivered so far.
> At the President’s urging, private companies shifted production to supplying masks, ventilators, hand sanitizer, testing supplies, and more.
> President Trump has acted under the Defense Production Act more than 30 times to ensure we have the supplies we need.
> When we faced a potentially catastrophic shortage of ventilators, President Trump took action to produce 100,000 ventilators and ensure no patient who needs one goes without a ventilator.
> *President Trump moved swiftly to protect vulnerable communities.*
> 
> The Administration quickly established guidelines for nursing homes and expanded telehealth opportunities to protect our vulnerable seniors.
> The President took action to ensure that uninsured Americans are able to get the COVID-19 care and testing they need.
> President Trump directed Secretary Carson to focus the White House Opportunity and Revitalization Council on underserved communities impacted by COVID-19.
> The Administration is investing approximately $2 billion in community health centers, helping their 28 million patients in medically underserved areas receive the care and testing they need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Historic Coronavirus Response
> 
> 
> At the outset, President Trump took action to stop travel from China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't lied to, just incredibly stupid...You listened to CNN, and MSNBC and believed them....What a dolt...
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President presidential projected strength And calm to the nation instead of engaging in fear-mongering by spreading false information from a projection model all notable scientists say was the worst one that could have been used, one that was wildly off in its predictions / projections.
> 
> The Democrats, who failed to do their jobs because they were distracted by attempting to affect another coup, never saw the pandemic coming. They spoke without any clue of what was going on.
> 
> They told people to ignore the President's warnings, told them to go on with their lives because there was nothing to fear from the virus. They opposed the life-saving travel ban, attempted to BLOCK IT. They gave Americans advice that would SPREAD the virus, not keep people safe.
> 
> The factual timeline shows the President acted while the WHO was still lying to the world, saying there was nothing to fear and that China had everything under control. It shows the very next day after the WHO finally declared the virus to be a pandemic Trump ramped up steps to protect this country.
> 
> At this point the Democrats were still attempting their failed coup, were calling the travel ban Xenophobic, and were still telling people to ride packed subways & 'Come see China Town'.
> 
> Snowflakes say this is not about Cuomo and other Democrats while accusing the President of being directly responsible for the virus deaths of Americans.
> 
> The problem with that is even if you buy the argument that the President did not do enough and that resulted in the deaths of Americans, that still leaves Cuomo - the largest mass murderer in US history - as one of 4 Democrats who actually took steps to actively murder US citizens.
> 
> Cuomo publicly declared HE KNEW the elderly were the most at risk to die from the virus...before signing a mandate to FORCE virus-infected patients into nursing homes. It's not like he had no idea what he was doing - he already admitted he knew. By doing do anyway Cuomo by himself (not counting the other 3 Democrat governors) murdered over 10,000 elderly US citizens, Americans who died needlessly due to Cuomo's 'death sentence'!
> 
> So don't accuse the President of killing Americans while trying to say Cuomo murdering over 10,000 Americans is 'off limits!
> 
> Democrats are attempting to rewrite history to gloss over their treason, their failure to do their jobs, to erase their past heinous mistakes and failures made on the bases of 'We hate Trump' politics, and erase their crimes - like Cuomo needlessly murdering over 10,000 Americans.
> 
> Cuomo forced virus-infected patients in with the elderly in nursing homes when he had a hospital built by the Army Corp of Engineers barely used and a USN hospital ship in NY's harbor to take patients that was minimally used.
> 
> The Democrats made mistake after mistake, error after error, and bad political decisions after bad political decisions in a MEDICAL pandemic, and it put Americans at risk and cause the needless THOUSANDS of American deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it?  You tried to attack my post to you chastising me for bringing up Cuomo, and easy laid you out....and all you can say is "Okay, got it"???? What have you got? huh? What have you learned? My guess is nothing...This response is you accepting your ass whoppin?
> 
> What easy highlighted so perfectly is just how nakedly partisan, and stupid this line of attack against Trump is today...Once again libs trying to have it both ways, as if what they did and said mere weeks ago doesn't matter now.... you don't get to do that.
Click to expand...

He lied to America.  He mocked Americans trying to protect themselves.  Those are facts.

He's a sociopath, and so are you.


----------



## Dagosa

Nostra said:


> What would have happened if Trump came out in Feb and said “WE ALL NEED TO PANIC!  THIS THING IS GONNA KILL 2.2 MILLION AMERICANS AND THERE IS NOTHING WE CAN DO ABOUT IT!!!!!!!!!”
> 
> I will tell you what would have happened.....2.2 million libtard snowflakes woulda died from shitting themselves.  Hell, they are still hiding under their beds wearing masks and swimming in sanitizer.
> 
> That is what they are now saying Trump shoulda done.  Fucking hacks.


A Russian bot.


----------



## kaz

georgephillip said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it you only ever mention the Trump part of that?
> 
> 
> 
> If I lived in a swing state, I would vote for Biden because Trump's combination of corruption and ignorance is too great to ignore. Normally, choosing between a Republican or Democrat is a "choice" between JP Morgan and Goldman Sachs.
Click to expand...


So you're going to vote for the Communist Party candidate?  Oh wait, that's Biden ...


----------



## Dagosa

kaz said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> already failed with that lie. You blamed W for a recession that started as he walked in the door. Right there you fail.
> 
> 
> 
> Eight years as president for W and six with total control and Bush was too incompetent to fix the Clinton lead recession ? Yet, Trump takes credit from day one after Obama until his recession. You guys are the biggest bullshit artists in the history of bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> W didn't fix a recession that was caused before he was President proves that he's "incompetent."  Got it.
> 
> On another subject, you are supposed to sip the Kool-Aid, not dunk your head in it.  Just FYI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...don’t “ got it”. More pigeon shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got it perfectly fine.  W entered in late January.  We went into recession in March.   You don't blame Clinton because Democrat.   So W caused a recession in one month.   You're a brain dead lackey of the Democrat party.  Even they laugh at you when they see you coming.   Hey, here comes Dagosa.  He'll literally believe ANYTHING.  Watch this ...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But according to you and TrumpHole,  Trump was able to turn the economy around on day one from Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You going to Bogart that doobie or pass it around?
Click to expand...

Are you sharing your coke with mr sniffles ?


----------



## Dagosa

kaz said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does a government and society built by democrats fall apart so easily after a couple years of an independent such as trump, president?
> 
> Because Democrats build garbage.
> 
> Democrats can have motel 6, I want Trump's vision.
> 
> 
> 
> Vision ? He’s Intellectually BLIND.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your plan to stop the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus ? First we fire Trumps Fat Ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remarkably honest for you that the virus is just a partisan tool for you to Get Trump with.
> 
> Remember how you were just whining the GOP are bad people?  LOL
Click to expand...

The GOP party heads are bad people. The gop supporters, are stupid people. How many recessions and corpses  do you need  to prove it ?


----------



## j-mac

Dagosa said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does a government and society built by democrats fall apart so easily after a couple years of an independent such as trump, president?
> 
> Because Democrats build garbage.
> 
> Democrats can have motel 6, I want Trump's vision.
> 
> 
> 
> Vision ? He’s Intellectually BLIND.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your plan to stop the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus ? First we fire Trumps Fat Ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remarkably honest for you that the virus is just a partisan tool for you to Get Trump with.
> 
> Remember how you were just whining the GOP are bad people?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump Incompetence gets in the way at every turn. 10 of last 11 recessions ? Sure, you guys are real beauties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already failed with that lie.   You blamed W for a recession that started as he walked in the door.   Right there you fail.
> 
> I'm curious though, you have nothing but obvious vitriolic hatred for Trump that is beyond rational and you only post of your hatred.  I mean that's fine, but you won't influence anyone with that irrational hatred.   Wouldn't it make more sense to at least pretend you're not just a nut job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you love Hillary and Obama ! You sound like little cry babies.
Click to expand...


Once again we have a liberal projecting here...so boring....


----------



## Dagosa

kaz said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it you only ever mention the Trump part of that?
> 
> 
> 
> If I lived in a swing state, I would vote for Biden because Trump's combination of corruption and ignorance is too great to ignore. Normally, choosing between a Republican or Democrat is a "choice" between JP Morgan and Goldman Sachs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to vote for the Communist Party candidate?  Oh wait, that's Biden ...
Click to expand...

Seriously, while your hero plays pick up the soap bar in the shower with Putin ?


----------



## j-mac

Dagosa said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does a government and society built by democrats fall apart so easily after a couple years of an independent such as trump, president?
> 
> Because Democrats build garbage.
> 
> Democrats can have motel 6, I want Trump's vision.
> 
> 
> 
> Vision ? He’s Intellectually BLIND.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your plan to stop the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus ? First we fire Trumps Fat Ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remarkably honest for you that the virus is just a partisan tool for you to Get Trump with.
> 
> Remember how you were just whining the GOP are bad people?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP party heads are bad people. The gop supporters, are stupid people. How many recessions and corpses  do you need  to prove it ?
Click to expand...


We've established that you hate your political opposition...Feel better?


----------



## j-mac

Mac1958 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my Lord..... So, you would have rather had him panic the citizenry, dictate a slew of restrictions from DC, and talk about nothing but doom and gloom eh? Great plan...
> 
> You can look at it like that, but clearly, other than snarky attacks on Trump, Democrats didn't have a better plan that what he did....
> 
> 
> 
> Took early action to cut off travel from China
> Built the world’s leading testing system from nothing
> Enacted mitigation measures to slow the spread
> Mobilized public and private sectors to secure needed supplies
> Took action to protect vulnerable Americans
> Launched effort to deliver a vaccine and therapeutics in record time
> Provided support to workers and businesses
> Paved way for reopening to get America working again
> Surged resources to hot spots as they arose
> Confronted China as origin of the virus while Democrats and media cowered
> *At the outset, President Trump took action to stop travel from China to stem the spread to the United States as long as possible.*
> 
> While Democrats were focused on their impeachment sham, President Trump took swift and decisive action to stop travel from China in January and enhanced airport screenings to help stop cases from coming into the United States as long as possible.
> In his February 4th State of the Union address, President Trump pledged to “take all necessary steps to safeguard our citizens from the virus,” while the Democrats’ response made not a single mention of the virus or even the threat of China.
> *President Trump built the world’s leading testing system from nothing, based on a virus we have never faced before.*
> 
> In order to accurately trace and combat this virus, President Trump set out to build the world’s best testing system, and that’s exactly what he did.
> We have already conducted more than 65 million tests, far outpacing any other country.
> *As soon as cases began to rise, President Trump released guidance to slow the spread.*
> 
> President Trump released guidance recommending mitigation measures critical to slowing the spread of the virus, and the American people stepped up to do their part.
> Dr. Fauci and Dr. Birx have attested to the fact that President Trump took action as soon as the data was presented to him.
> *In order to secure the supplies needed to confront the surge in coronavirus we faced, President Trump led the largest mobilization of public and private sector resources since WWII.*
> 
> The President directed his Administration to secure and distribute needed medical supplies to states in need – resulting in billions of PPE delivered so far.
> At the President’s urging, private companies shifted production to supplying masks, ventilators, hand sanitizer, testing supplies, and more.
> President Trump has acted under the Defense Production Act more than 30 times to ensure we have the supplies we need.
> When we faced a potentially catastrophic shortage of ventilators, President Trump took action to produce 100,000 ventilators and ensure no patient who needs one goes without a ventilator.
> *President Trump moved swiftly to protect vulnerable communities.*
> 
> The Administration quickly established guidelines for nursing homes and expanded telehealth opportunities to protect our vulnerable seniors.
> The President took action to ensure that uninsured Americans are able to get the COVID-19 care and testing they need.
> President Trump directed Secretary Carson to focus the White House Opportunity and Revitalization Council on underserved communities impacted by COVID-19.
> The Administration is investing approximately $2 billion in community health centers, helping their 28 million patients in medically underserved areas receive the care and testing they need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Historic Coronavirus Response
> 
> 
> At the outset, President Trump took action to stop travel from China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't lied to, just incredibly stupid...You listened to CNN, and MSNBC and believed them....What a dolt...
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President presidential projected strength And calm to the nation instead of engaging in fear-mongering by spreading false information from a projection model all notable scientists say was the worst one that could have been used, one that was wildly off in its predictions / projections.
> 
> The Democrats, who failed to do their jobs because they were distracted by attempting to affect another coup, never saw the pandemic coming. They spoke without any clue of what was going on.
> 
> They told people to ignore the President's warnings, told them to go on with their lives because there was nothing to fear from the virus. They opposed the life-saving travel ban, attempted to BLOCK IT. They gave Americans advice that would SPREAD the virus, not keep people safe.
> 
> The factual timeline shows the President acted while the WHO was still lying to the world, saying there was nothing to fear and that China had everything under control. It shows the very next day after the WHO finally declared the virus to be a pandemic Trump ramped up steps to protect this country.
> 
> At this point the Democrats were still attempting their failed coup, were calling the travel ban Xenophobic, and were still telling people to ride packed subways & 'Come see China Town'.
> 
> Snowflakes say this is not about Cuomo and other Democrats while accusing the President of being directly responsible for the virus deaths of Americans.
> 
> The problem with that is even if you buy the argument that the President did not do enough and that resulted in the deaths of Americans, that still leaves Cuomo - the largest mass murderer in US history - as one of 4 Democrats who actually took steps to actively murder US citizens.
> 
> Cuomo publicly declared HE KNEW the elderly were the most at risk to die from the virus...before signing a mandate to FORCE virus-infected patients into nursing homes. It's not like he had no idea what he was doing - he already admitted he knew. By doing do anyway Cuomo by himself (not counting the other 3 Democrat governors) murdered over 10,000 elderly US citizens, Americans who died needlessly due to Cuomo's 'death sentence'!
> 
> So don't accuse the President of killing Americans while trying to say Cuomo murdering over 10,000 Americans is 'off limits!
> 
> Democrats are attempting to rewrite history to gloss over their treason, their failure to do their jobs, to erase their past heinous mistakes and failures made on the bases of 'We hate Trump' politics, and erase their crimes - like Cuomo needlessly murdering over 10,000 Americans.
> 
> Cuomo forced virus-infected patients in with the elderly in nursing homes when he had a hospital built by the Army Corp of Engineers barely used and a USN hospital ship in NY's harbor to take patients that was minimally used.
> 
> The Democrats made mistake after mistake, error after error, and bad political decisions after bad political decisions in a MEDICAL pandemic, and it put Americans at risk and cause the needless THOUSANDS of American deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it?  You tried to attack my post to you chastising me for bringing up Cuomo, and easy laid you out....and all you can say is "Okay, got it"???? What have you got? huh? What have you learned? My guess is nothing...This response is you accepting your ass whoppin?
> 
> What easy highlighted so perfectly is just how nakedly partisan, and stupid this line of attack against Trump is today...Once again libs trying to have it both ways, as if what they did and said mere weeks ago doesn't matter now.... you don't get to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lied to America.  He mocked Americans trying to protect themselves.  Those are facts.
> 
> He's a sociopath, and so are you.
Click to expand...


Ok, you've been asked countless times with no response from you...What was the lie?


----------



## Aldo Raine

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
Click to expand...



Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?


----------



## Dagosa

j-mac said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does a government and society built by democrats fall apart so easily after a couple years of an independent such as trump, president?
> 
> Because Democrats build garbage.
> 
> Democrats can have motel 6, I want Trump's vision.
> 
> 
> 
> Vision ? He’s Intellectually BLIND.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your plan to stop the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus ? First we fire Trumps Fat Ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remarkably honest for you that the virus is just a partisan tool for you to Get Trump with.
> 
> Remember how you were just whining the GOP are bad people?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP party heads are bad people. The gop supporters, are stupid people. How many recessions and corpses  do you need  to prove it ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've established that you hate your political opposition...Feel better?
Click to expand...

So you admit to belonging to the party of ignorance. You know, the one that cavorts with Putin, the criminal NRA, hates science and loves recessions.


----------



## progressive hunter

Aldo Raine said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
Click to expand...

dont change the subject,,,


----------



## Mac1958

j-mac said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my Lord..... So, you would have rather had him panic the citizenry, dictate a slew of restrictions from DC, and talk about nothing but doom and gloom eh? Great plan...
> 
> You can look at it like that, but clearly, other than snarky attacks on Trump, Democrats didn't have a better plan that what he did....
> 
> 
> 
> Took early action to cut off travel from China
> Built the world’s leading testing system from nothing
> Enacted mitigation measures to slow the spread
> Mobilized public and private sectors to secure needed supplies
> Took action to protect vulnerable Americans
> Launched effort to deliver a vaccine and therapeutics in record time
> Provided support to workers and businesses
> Paved way for reopening to get America working again
> Surged resources to hot spots as they arose
> Confronted China as origin of the virus while Democrats and media cowered
> *At the outset, President Trump took action to stop travel from China to stem the spread to the United States as long as possible.*
> 
> While Democrats were focused on their impeachment sham, President Trump took swift and decisive action to stop travel from China in January and enhanced airport screenings to help stop cases from coming into the United States as long as possible.
> In his February 4th State of the Union address, President Trump pledged to “take all necessary steps to safeguard our citizens from the virus,” while the Democrats’ response made not a single mention of the virus or even the threat of China.
> *President Trump built the world’s leading testing system from nothing, based on a virus we have never faced before.*
> 
> In order to accurately trace and combat this virus, President Trump set out to build the world’s best testing system, and that’s exactly what he did.
> We have already conducted more than 65 million tests, far outpacing any other country.
> *As soon as cases began to rise, President Trump released guidance to slow the spread.*
> 
> President Trump released guidance recommending mitigation measures critical to slowing the spread of the virus, and the American people stepped up to do their part.
> Dr. Fauci and Dr. Birx have attested to the fact that President Trump took action as soon as the data was presented to him.
> *In order to secure the supplies needed to confront the surge in coronavirus we faced, President Trump led the largest mobilization of public and private sector resources since WWII.*
> 
> The President directed his Administration to secure and distribute needed medical supplies to states in need – resulting in billions of PPE delivered so far.
> At the President’s urging, private companies shifted production to supplying masks, ventilators, hand sanitizer, testing supplies, and more.
> President Trump has acted under the Defense Production Act more than 30 times to ensure we have the supplies we need.
> When we faced a potentially catastrophic shortage of ventilators, President Trump took action to produce 100,000 ventilators and ensure no patient who needs one goes without a ventilator.
> *President Trump moved swiftly to protect vulnerable communities.*
> 
> The Administration quickly established guidelines for nursing homes and expanded telehealth opportunities to protect our vulnerable seniors.
> The President took action to ensure that uninsured Americans are able to get the COVID-19 care and testing they need.
> President Trump directed Secretary Carson to focus the White House Opportunity and Revitalization Council on underserved communities impacted by COVID-19.
> The Administration is investing approximately $2 billion in community health centers, helping their 28 million patients in medically underserved areas receive the care and testing they need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Historic Coronavirus Response
> 
> 
> At the outset, President Trump took action to stop travel from China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't lied to, just incredibly stupid...You listened to CNN, and MSNBC and believed them....What a dolt...
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President presidential projected strength And calm to the nation instead of engaging in fear-mongering by spreading false information from a projection model all notable scientists say was the worst one that could have been used, one that was wildly off in its predictions / projections.
> 
> The Democrats, who failed to do their jobs because they were distracted by attempting to affect another coup, never saw the pandemic coming. They spoke without any clue of what was going on.
> 
> They told people to ignore the President's warnings, told them to go on with their lives because there was nothing to fear from the virus. They opposed the life-saving travel ban, attempted to BLOCK IT. They gave Americans advice that would SPREAD the virus, not keep people safe.
> 
> The factual timeline shows the President acted while the WHO was still lying to the world, saying there was nothing to fear and that China had everything under control. It shows the very next day after the WHO finally declared the virus to be a pandemic Trump ramped up steps to protect this country.
> 
> At this point the Democrats were still attempting their failed coup, were calling the travel ban Xenophobic, and were still telling people to ride packed subways & 'Come see China Town'.
> 
> Snowflakes say this is not about Cuomo and other Democrats while accusing the President of being directly responsible for the virus deaths of Americans.
> 
> The problem with that is even if you buy the argument that the President did not do enough and that resulted in the deaths of Americans, that still leaves Cuomo - the largest mass murderer in US history - as one of 4 Democrats who actually took steps to actively murder US citizens.
> 
> Cuomo publicly declared HE KNEW the elderly were the most at risk to die from the virus...before signing a mandate to FORCE virus-infected patients into nursing homes. It's not like he had no idea what he was doing - he already admitted he knew. By doing do anyway Cuomo by himself (not counting the other 3 Democrat governors) murdered over 10,000 elderly US citizens, Americans who died needlessly due to Cuomo's 'death sentence'!
> 
> So don't accuse the President of killing Americans while trying to say Cuomo murdering over 10,000 Americans is 'off limits!
> 
> Democrats are attempting to rewrite history to gloss over their treason, their failure to do their jobs, to erase their past heinous mistakes and failures made on the bases of 'We hate Trump' politics, and erase their crimes - like Cuomo needlessly murdering over 10,000 Americans.
> 
> Cuomo forced virus-infected patients in with the elderly in nursing homes when he had a hospital built by the Army Corp of Engineers barely used and a USN hospital ship in NY's harbor to take patients that was minimally used.
> 
> The Democrats made mistake after mistake, error after error, and bad political decisions after bad political decisions in a MEDICAL pandemic, and it put Americans at risk and cause the needless THOUSANDS of American deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it?  You tried to attack my post to you chastising me for bringing up Cuomo, and easy laid you out....and all you can say is "Okay, got it"???? What have you got? huh? What have you learned? My guess is nothing...This response is you accepting your ass whoppin?
> 
> What easy highlighted so perfectly is just how nakedly partisan, and stupid this line of attack against Trump is today...Once again libs trying to have it both ways, as if what they did and said mere weeks ago doesn't matter now.... you don't get to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lied to America.  He mocked Americans trying to protect themselves.  Those are facts.
> 
> He's a sociopath, and so are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, you've been asked countless times with no response from you...What was the lie?
Click to expand...

He admitted he downplayed the severity of the virus.   He admitted he was lying.

He admitted he still does.  So he is STILL lying.

He admitted the virus is five times more deadly than the flu.  Then he pretended it was not.

Then, for good measure, he MOCKED AMERICANS for trying to PROTECT themselves and their families.

All while people were dying.

I know:  To you, those are not lies, because you are a sociopath, like Trump.  So deny his lies all you want.

I answered your question clearly and specifically.  Now, please go display your sociopathy for someone else.


----------



## Dagosa

kaz said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> already failed with that lie. You blamed W for a recession that started as he walked in the door. Right there you fail.
> 
> 
> 
> Eight years as president for W and six with total control and Bush was too incompetent to fix the Clinton lead recession ? Yet, Trump takes credit from day one after Obama until his recession. You guys are the biggest bullshit artists in the history of bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> W didn't fix a recession that was caused before he was President proves that he's "incompetent."  Got it.
> 
> On another subject, you are supposed to sip the Kool-Aid, not dunk your head in it.  Just FYI
Click to expand...

Bush had 2 recessions start on his watch . 
Those  10 recessions are credited to the gop. Own it.


----------



## j-mac

Dagosa said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does a government and society built by democrats fall apart so easily after a couple years of an independent such as trump, president?
> 
> Because Democrats build garbage.
> 
> Democrats can have motel 6, I want Trump's vision.
> 
> 
> 
> Vision ? He’s Intellectually BLIND.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your plan to stop the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus ? First we fire Trumps Fat Ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remarkably honest for you that the virus is just a partisan tool for you to Get Trump with.
> 
> Remember how you were just whining the GOP are bad people?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP party heads are bad people. The gop supporters, are stupid people. How many recessions and corpses  do you need  to prove it ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've established that you hate your political opposition...Feel better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit to belonging to the party of ignorance. You know, the one that cavorts with Putin, the criminal NRA, hates science and loves recessions.
Click to expand...


No, and I would appreciate you not putting your sick narratives in my mouth asshole....


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> I have posted links to the recording and the transcript.
> 
> You really don't know?
> 
> Are they not discussing this on talk radio


Post number? If you posted, tell me the post number and thread


----------



## kaz

Dagosa said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does a government and society built by democrats fall apart so easily after a couple years of an independent such as trump, president?
> 
> Because Democrats build garbage.
> 
> Democrats can have motel 6, I want Trump's vision.
> 
> 
> 
> Vision ? He’s Intellectually BLIND.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your plan to stop the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus ? First we fire Trumps Fat Ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remarkably honest for you that the virus is just a partisan tool for you to Get Trump with.
> 
> Remember how you were just whining the GOP are bad people?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP party heads are bad people. The gop supporters, are stupid people. How many recessions and corpses  do you need  to prove it ?
Click to expand...


Again your hypocrisy and double standards just reek


----------



## colfax_m

Aldo Raine said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
Click to expand...


Calm didn’t get Trump elected. He always has a bogey man. Last election it was that caravan which they stopped talking about the day after the election.


----------



## kaz

Dagosa said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it you only ever mention the Trump part of that?
> 
> 
> 
> If I lived in a swing state, I would vote for Biden because Trump's combination of corruption and ignorance is too great to ignore. Normally, choosing between a Republican or Democrat is a "choice" between JP Morgan and Goldman Sachs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to vote for the Communist Party candidate?  Oh wait, that's Biden ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, while your hero plays pick up the soap bar in the shower with Putin ?
Click to expand...


2018 called, they want their witch hunt back.

You need to update your DNC talking points, Mueller said you're lying


----------



## kaz

Aldo Raine said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
Click to expand...


Sorry, who are you referring to about hate rallies?  Biden, the angry guy?


----------



## Mac1958

jc456 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted links to the recording and the transcript.
> 
> You really don't know?
> 
> Are they not discussing this on talk radio
> 
> 
> 
> Post number? If you posted, tell me the post number and thread
Click to expand...

I don't remember.  You're on the fucking internet.  It's pretty easy to find.  It's pretty much everywhere.  

You really haven't heard the tapes?  That's pathetic.


----------



## sartre play

Because we have not had any clear straight down the line directions on dealing with this virus, we are left to use our best judgement.
 I wonder how many more deaths & illness we would now have if the 30 to 50 % who decided to take advice from medical personal to protect them self's and others had not sacrificed their personal comfort in the interest of saving life's.


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it you only ever mention the Trump part of that?
> 
> 
> 
> If I lived in a swing state, I would vote for Biden because Trump's combination of corruption and ignorance is too great to ignore. Normally, choosing between a Republican or Democrat is a "choice" between JP Morgan and Goldman Sachs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to vote for the Communist Party candidate?  Oh wait, that's Biden ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, while your hero plays pick up the soap bar in the shower with Putin ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2018 called, they want their witch hunt back.
> 
> You need to update your DNC talking points, Mueller said you're lying
Click to expand...










						Trump officials altered intel to downplay threats from Russia, White supremacists, DHS whistleblower says
					

The complaint alleged that top Trump administration brass engaged in "a pattern of abuse of authority, attempted censorship of intelligence analysis and improper administration of an intelligence program."




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## JakeStarkey

Trump admitted that he lied.









						'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
					

President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Aldo Raine

progressive hunter said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
Click to expand...



  So not calm thank you.


----------



## Aldo Raine

kaz said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, who are you referring to about hate rallies?  Biden, the angry guy?
Click to expand...



  ROTFLMFAO, sure it's your lie make it as big as you want it!!!

MAGA!!!!


----------



## j-mac

Mac1958 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my Lord..... So, you would have rather had him panic the citizenry, dictate a slew of restrictions from DC, and talk about nothing but doom and gloom eh? Great plan...
> 
> You can look at it like that, but clearly, other than snarky attacks on Trump, Democrats didn't have a better plan that what he did....
> 
> 
> 
> Took early action to cut off travel from China
> Built the world’s leading testing system from nothing
> Enacted mitigation measures to slow the spread
> Mobilized public and private sectors to secure needed supplies
> Took action to protect vulnerable Americans
> Launched effort to deliver a vaccine and therapeutics in record time
> Provided support to workers and businesses
> Paved way for reopening to get America working again
> Surged resources to hot spots as they arose
> Confronted China as origin of the virus while Democrats and media cowered
> *At the outset, President Trump took action to stop travel from China to stem the spread to the United States as long as possible.*
> 
> While Democrats were focused on their impeachment sham, President Trump took swift and decisive action to stop travel from China in January and enhanced airport screenings to help stop cases from coming into the United States as long as possible.
> In his February 4th State of the Union address, President Trump pledged to “take all necessary steps to safeguard our citizens from the virus,” while the Democrats’ response made not a single mention of the virus or even the threat of China.
> *President Trump built the world’s leading testing system from nothing, based on a virus we have never faced before.*
> 
> In order to accurately trace and combat this virus, President Trump set out to build the world’s best testing system, and that’s exactly what he did.
> We have already conducted more than 65 million tests, far outpacing any other country.
> *As soon as cases began to rise, President Trump released guidance to slow the spread.*
> 
> President Trump released guidance recommending mitigation measures critical to slowing the spread of the virus, and the American people stepped up to do their part.
> Dr. Fauci and Dr. Birx have attested to the fact that President Trump took action as soon as the data was presented to him.
> *In order to secure the supplies needed to confront the surge in coronavirus we faced, President Trump led the largest mobilization of public and private sector resources since WWII.*
> 
> The President directed his Administration to secure and distribute needed medical supplies to states in need – resulting in billions of PPE delivered so far.
> At the President’s urging, private companies shifted production to supplying masks, ventilators, hand sanitizer, testing supplies, and more.
> President Trump has acted under the Defense Production Act more than 30 times to ensure we have the supplies we need.
> When we faced a potentially catastrophic shortage of ventilators, President Trump took action to produce 100,000 ventilators and ensure no patient who needs one goes without a ventilator.
> *President Trump moved swiftly to protect vulnerable communities.*
> 
> The Administration quickly established guidelines for nursing homes and expanded telehealth opportunities to protect our vulnerable seniors.
> The President took action to ensure that uninsured Americans are able to get the COVID-19 care and testing they need.
> President Trump directed Secretary Carson to focus the White House Opportunity and Revitalization Council on underserved communities impacted by COVID-19.
> The Administration is investing approximately $2 billion in community health centers, helping their 28 million patients in medically underserved areas receive the care and testing they need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Historic Coronavirus Response
> 
> 
> At the outset, President Trump took action to stop travel from China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't lied to, just incredibly stupid...You listened to CNN, and MSNBC and believed them....What a dolt...
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President presidential projected strength And calm to the nation instead of engaging in fear-mongering by spreading false information from a projection model all notable scientists say was the worst one that could have been used, one that was wildly off in its predictions / projections.
> 
> The Democrats, who failed to do their jobs because they were distracted by attempting to affect another coup, never saw the pandemic coming. They spoke without any clue of what was going on.
> 
> They told people to ignore the President's warnings, told them to go on with their lives because there was nothing to fear from the virus. They opposed the life-saving travel ban, attempted to BLOCK IT. They gave Americans advice that would SPREAD the virus, not keep people safe.
> 
> The factual timeline shows the President acted while the WHO was still lying to the world, saying there was nothing to fear and that China had everything under control. It shows the very next day after the WHO finally declared the virus to be a pandemic Trump ramped up steps to protect this country.
> 
> At this point the Democrats were still attempting their failed coup, were calling the travel ban Xenophobic, and were still telling people to ride packed subways & 'Come see China Town'.
> 
> Snowflakes say this is not about Cuomo and other Democrats while accusing the President of being directly responsible for the virus deaths of Americans.
> 
> The problem with that is even if you buy the argument that the President did not do enough and that resulted in the deaths of Americans, that still leaves Cuomo - the largest mass murderer in US history - as one of 4 Democrats who actually took steps to actively murder US citizens.
> 
> Cuomo publicly declared HE KNEW the elderly were the most at risk to die from the virus...before signing a mandate to FORCE virus-infected patients into nursing homes. It's not like he had no idea what he was doing - he already admitted he knew. By doing do anyway Cuomo by himself (not counting the other 3 Democrat governors) murdered over 10,000 elderly US citizens, Americans who died needlessly due to Cuomo's 'death sentence'!
> 
> So don't accuse the President of killing Americans while trying to say Cuomo murdering over 10,000 Americans is 'off limits!
> 
> Democrats are attempting to rewrite history to gloss over their treason, their failure to do their jobs, to erase their past heinous mistakes and failures made on the bases of 'We hate Trump' politics, and erase their crimes - like Cuomo needlessly murdering over 10,000 Americans.
> 
> Cuomo forced virus-infected patients in with the elderly in nursing homes when he had a hospital built by the Army Corp of Engineers barely used and a USN hospital ship in NY's harbor to take patients that was minimally used.
> 
> The Democrats made mistake after mistake, error after error, and bad political decisions after bad political decisions in a MEDICAL pandemic, and it put Americans at risk and cause the needless THOUSANDS of American deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it?  You tried to attack my post to you chastising me for bringing up Cuomo, and easy laid you out....and all you can say is "Okay, got it"???? What have you got? huh? What have you learned? My guess is nothing...This response is you accepting your ass whoppin?
> 
> What easy highlighted so perfectly is just how nakedly partisan, and stupid this line of attack against Trump is today...Once again libs trying to have it both ways, as if what they did and said mere weeks ago doesn't matter now.... you don't get to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lied to America.  He mocked Americans trying to protect themselves.  Those are facts.
> 
> He's a sociopath, and so are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, you've been asked countless times with no response from you...What was the lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He admitted he downplayed the severity of the virus.   He admitted he was lying.
> 
> He admitted he still does.  So he is STILL lying.
Click to expand...


That's just nonsense...He told Woodward that he downplays the severity so as not to panic people...I have posted what he was actually doing during that time, and it is clear that he was taking the virus seriously, and doing all he could to fight it...So, your problem is that he didn't come out and scream that the sky was falling? I can only imagine what you would have been saying had he done that...



> He admitted the virus is five times more deadly than the flu. Then he pretended it was not.



Again, his actions showed that he did the things to combat it appropiately...Your problem is what it has always been, you don't like the style of his messaging, while ignoring the actual actions of his administration...Too bad.



> Then, for good measure, he MOCKED AMERICANS for trying to PROTECT themselves and their families.



That has already shown to be a lie, regardless of what Maddow tells you to say...



> All while people were dying.



The projections of what CDC said were always going to be the death rates until we could get a vaccine were between 150K, and 250K if we followed their recomendations...We, and this administration are following their recomendations, and the so far are within that projection....Did you expect no one to die from this?



> I know: To you, those are not lies, because you are a sociopath, like Trump. So deny his lies all you want.



You know what Mac? Go Fuck youself with that comment....I am not a sociopath, and I don't think you are one. So, to say something like that is unproductive, and if in person you said something like that, the response would be something you really wouldn't like...



> I answered your question clearly and specifically. Now, please go display your sociopathy for someone else.



It's not sociopathic to disagree with your lies, and bull shit political narratives...I swear, you're like a child in here calling people big poopy heads for not agreeing with you....

We have the chance at present for the ideas of the democrats to either be accepted and thus win office, or fail and Trump be re elected...And I am telling you, that this constant attack on not only Trump, but the people of this nation in this manner will ensure that you won't get the chance to govern, because you're not putting forth ideas, you're just slinging mud, and childish name calling...Like losers do.


----------



## Mac1958

j-mac said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my Lord..... So, you would have rather had him panic the citizenry, dictate a slew of restrictions from DC, and talk about nothing but doom and gloom eh? Great plan...
> 
> You can look at it like that, but clearly, other than snarky attacks on Trump, Democrats didn't have a better plan that what he did....
> 
> 
> 
> Took early action to cut off travel from China
> Built the world’s leading testing system from nothing
> Enacted mitigation measures to slow the spread
> Mobilized public and private sectors to secure needed supplies
> Took action to protect vulnerable Americans
> Launched effort to deliver a vaccine and therapeutics in record time
> Provided support to workers and businesses
> Paved way for reopening to get America working again
> Surged resources to hot spots as they arose
> Confronted China as origin of the virus while Democrats and media cowered
> *At the outset, President Trump took action to stop travel from China to stem the spread to the United States as long as possible.*
> 
> While Democrats were focused on their impeachment sham, President Trump took swift and decisive action to stop travel from China in January and enhanced airport screenings to help stop cases from coming into the United States as long as possible.
> In his February 4th State of the Union address, President Trump pledged to “take all necessary steps to safeguard our citizens from the virus,” while the Democrats’ response made not a single mention of the virus or even the threat of China.
> *President Trump built the world’s leading testing system from nothing, based on a virus we have never faced before.*
> 
> In order to accurately trace and combat this virus, President Trump set out to build the world’s best testing system, and that’s exactly what he did.
> We have already conducted more than 65 million tests, far outpacing any other country.
> *As soon as cases began to rise, President Trump released guidance to slow the spread.*
> 
> President Trump released guidance recommending mitigation measures critical to slowing the spread of the virus, and the American people stepped up to do their part.
> Dr. Fauci and Dr. Birx have attested to the fact that President Trump took action as soon as the data was presented to him.
> *In order to secure the supplies needed to confront the surge in coronavirus we faced, President Trump led the largest mobilization of public and private sector resources since WWII.*
> 
> The President directed his Administration to secure and distribute needed medical supplies to states in need – resulting in billions of PPE delivered so far.
> At the President’s urging, private companies shifted production to supplying masks, ventilators, hand sanitizer, testing supplies, and more.
> President Trump has acted under the Defense Production Act more than 30 times to ensure we have the supplies we need.
> When we faced a potentially catastrophic shortage of ventilators, President Trump took action to produce 100,000 ventilators and ensure no patient who needs one goes without a ventilator.
> *President Trump moved swiftly to protect vulnerable communities.*
> 
> The Administration quickly established guidelines for nursing homes and expanded telehealth opportunities to protect our vulnerable seniors.
> The President took action to ensure that uninsured Americans are able to get the COVID-19 care and testing they need.
> President Trump directed Secretary Carson to focus the White House Opportunity and Revitalization Council on underserved communities impacted by COVID-19.
> The Administration is investing approximately $2 billion in community health centers, helping their 28 million patients in medically underserved areas receive the care and testing they need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Historic Coronavirus Response
> 
> 
> At the outset, President Trump took action to stop travel from China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't lied to, just incredibly stupid...You listened to CNN, and MSNBC and believed them....What a dolt...
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President presidential projected strength And calm to the nation instead of engaging in fear-mongering by spreading false information from a projection model all notable scientists say was the worst one that could have been used, one that was wildly off in its predictions / projections.
> 
> The Democrats, who failed to do their jobs because they were distracted by attempting to affect another coup, never saw the pandemic coming. They spoke without any clue of what was going on.
> 
> They told people to ignore the President's warnings, told them to go on with their lives because there was nothing to fear from the virus. They opposed the life-saving travel ban, attempted to BLOCK IT. They gave Americans advice that would SPREAD the virus, not keep people safe.
> 
> The factual timeline shows the President acted while the WHO was still lying to the world, saying there was nothing to fear and that China had everything under control. It shows the very next day after the WHO finally declared the virus to be a pandemic Trump ramped up steps to protect this country.
> 
> At this point the Democrats were still attempting their failed coup, were calling the travel ban Xenophobic, and were still telling people to ride packed subways & 'Come see China Town'.
> 
> Snowflakes say this is not about Cuomo and other Democrats while accusing the President of being directly responsible for the virus deaths of Americans.
> 
> The problem with that is even if you buy the argument that the President did not do enough and that resulted in the deaths of Americans, that still leaves Cuomo - the largest mass murderer in US history - as one of 4 Democrats who actually took steps to actively murder US citizens.
> 
> Cuomo publicly declared HE KNEW the elderly were the most at risk to die from the virus...before signing a mandate to FORCE virus-infected patients into nursing homes. It's not like he had no idea what he was doing - he already admitted he knew. By doing do anyway Cuomo by himself (not counting the other 3 Democrat governors) murdered over 10,000 elderly US citizens, Americans who died needlessly due to Cuomo's 'death sentence'!
> 
> So don't accuse the President of killing Americans while trying to say Cuomo murdering over 10,000 Americans is 'off limits!
> 
> Democrats are attempting to rewrite history to gloss over their treason, their failure to do their jobs, to erase their past heinous mistakes and failures made on the bases of 'We hate Trump' politics, and erase their crimes - like Cuomo needlessly murdering over 10,000 Americans.
> 
> Cuomo forced virus-infected patients in with the elderly in nursing homes when he had a hospital built by the Army Corp of Engineers barely used and a USN hospital ship in NY's harbor to take patients that was minimally used.
> 
> The Democrats made mistake after mistake, error after error, and bad political decisions after bad political decisions in a MEDICAL pandemic, and it put Americans at risk and cause the needless THOUSANDS of American deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it?  You tried to attack my post to you chastising me for bringing up Cuomo, and easy laid you out....and all you can say is "Okay, got it"???? What have you got? huh? What have you learned? My guess is nothing...This response is you accepting your ass whoppin?
> 
> What easy highlighted so perfectly is just how nakedly partisan, and stupid this line of attack against Trump is today...Once again libs trying to have it both ways, as if what they did and said mere weeks ago doesn't matter now.... you don't get to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lied to America.  He mocked Americans trying to protect themselves.  Those are facts.
> 
> He's a sociopath, and so are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, you've been asked countless times with no response from you...What was the lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He admitted he downplayed the severity of the virus.   He admitted he was lying.
> 
> He admitted he still does.  So he is STILL lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just nonsense...He told Woodward that he downplays the severity so as not to panic people...I have posted what he was actually doing during that time, and it is clear that he was taking the virus seriously, and doing all he could to fight it...So, your problem is that he didn't come out and scream that the sky was falling? I can only imagine what you would have been saying had he done that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He admitted the virus is five times more deadly than the flu. Then he pretended it was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, his actions showed that he did the things to combat it appropiately...Your problem is what it has always been, you don't like the style of his messaging, while ignoring the actual actions of his administration...Too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, for good measure, he MOCKED AMERICANS for trying to PROTECT themselves and their families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has already shown to be a lie, regardless of what Maddow tells you to say...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All while people were dying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The projections of what CDC said were always going to be the death rates until we could get a vaccine were between 150K, and 250K if we followed their recomendations...We, and this administration are following their recomendations, and the so far are within that projection....Did you expect no one to die from this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know: To you, those are not lies, because you are a sociopath, like Trump. So deny his lies all you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what Mac? Go Fuck youself with that comment....I am not a sociopath, and I don't think you are one. So, to say something like that is unproductive, and if in person you said something like that, the response would be something you really wouldn't like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I answered your question clearly and specifically. Now, please go display your sociopathy for someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not sociopathic to disagree with your lies, and bull shit political narratives...I swear, you're like a child in here calling people big poopy heads for not agreeing with you....
> 
> We have the chance at present for the ideas of the democrats to either be accepted and thus win office, or fail and Trump be re elected...And I am telling you, that this constant attack on not only Trump, but the people of this nation in this manner will ensure that you won't get the chance to govern, because you're not putting forth ideas, you're just slinging mud, and childish name calling...Like losers do.
Click to expand...

I know you believe this.


----------



## progressive hunter

Aldo Raine said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
Click to expand...

what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???


----------



## j-mac

Mac1958 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my Lord..... So, you would have rather had him panic the citizenry, dictate a slew of restrictions from DC, and talk about nothing but doom and gloom eh? Great plan...
> 
> You can look at it like that, but clearly, other than snarky attacks on Trump, Democrats didn't have a better plan that what he did....
> 
> 
> 
> Took early action to cut off travel from China
> Built the world’s leading testing system from nothing
> Enacted mitigation measures to slow the spread
> Mobilized public and private sectors to secure needed supplies
> Took action to protect vulnerable Americans
> Launched effort to deliver a vaccine and therapeutics in record time
> Provided support to workers and businesses
> Paved way for reopening to get America working again
> Surged resources to hot spots as they arose
> Confronted China as origin of the virus while Democrats and media cowered
> *At the outset, President Trump took action to stop travel from China to stem the spread to the United States as long as possible.*
> 
> While Democrats were focused on their impeachment sham, President Trump took swift and decisive action to stop travel from China in January and enhanced airport screenings to help stop cases from coming into the United States as long as possible.
> In his February 4th State of the Union address, President Trump pledged to “take all necessary steps to safeguard our citizens from the virus,” while the Democrats’ response made not a single mention of the virus or even the threat of China.
> *President Trump built the world’s leading testing system from nothing, based on a virus we have never faced before.*
> 
> In order to accurately trace and combat this virus, President Trump set out to build the world’s best testing system, and that’s exactly what he did.
> We have already conducted more than 65 million tests, far outpacing any other country.
> *As soon as cases began to rise, President Trump released guidance to slow the spread.*
> 
> President Trump released guidance recommending mitigation measures critical to slowing the spread of the virus, and the American people stepped up to do their part.
> Dr. Fauci and Dr. Birx have attested to the fact that President Trump took action as soon as the data was presented to him.
> *In order to secure the supplies needed to confront the surge in coronavirus we faced, President Trump led the largest mobilization of public and private sector resources since WWII.*
> 
> The President directed his Administration to secure and distribute needed medical supplies to states in need – resulting in billions of PPE delivered so far.
> At the President’s urging, private companies shifted production to supplying masks, ventilators, hand sanitizer, testing supplies, and more.
> President Trump has acted under the Defense Production Act more than 30 times to ensure we have the supplies we need.
> When we faced a potentially catastrophic shortage of ventilators, President Trump took action to produce 100,000 ventilators and ensure no patient who needs one goes without a ventilator.
> *President Trump moved swiftly to protect vulnerable communities.*
> 
> The Administration quickly established guidelines for nursing homes and expanded telehealth opportunities to protect our vulnerable seniors.
> The President took action to ensure that uninsured Americans are able to get the COVID-19 care and testing they need.
> President Trump directed Secretary Carson to focus the White House Opportunity and Revitalization Council on underserved communities impacted by COVID-19.
> The Administration is investing approximately $2 billion in community health centers, helping their 28 million patients in medically underserved areas receive the care and testing they need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Historic Coronavirus Response
> 
> 
> At the outset, President Trump took action to stop travel from China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't lied to, just incredibly stupid...You listened to CNN, and MSNBC and believed them....What a dolt...
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President presidential projected strength And calm to the nation instead of engaging in fear-mongering by spreading false information from a projection model all notable scientists say was the worst one that could have been used, one that was wildly off in its predictions / projections.
> 
> The Democrats, who failed to do their jobs because they were distracted by attempting to affect another coup, never saw the pandemic coming. They spoke without any clue of what was going on.
> 
> They told people to ignore the President's warnings, told them to go on with their lives because there was nothing to fear from the virus. They opposed the life-saving travel ban, attempted to BLOCK IT. They gave Americans advice that would SPREAD the virus, not keep people safe.
> 
> The factual timeline shows the President acted while the WHO was still lying to the world, saying there was nothing to fear and that China had everything under control. It shows the very next day after the WHO finally declared the virus to be a pandemic Trump ramped up steps to protect this country.
> 
> At this point the Democrats were still attempting their failed coup, were calling the travel ban Xenophobic, and were still telling people to ride packed subways & 'Come see China Town'.
> 
> Snowflakes say this is not about Cuomo and other Democrats while accusing the President of being directly responsible for the virus deaths of Americans.
> 
> The problem with that is even if you buy the argument that the President did not do enough and that resulted in the deaths of Americans, that still leaves Cuomo - the largest mass murderer in US history - as one of 4 Democrats who actually took steps to actively murder US citizens.
> 
> Cuomo publicly declared HE KNEW the elderly were the most at risk to die from the virus...before signing a mandate to FORCE virus-infected patients into nursing homes. It's not like he had no idea what he was doing - he already admitted he knew. By doing do anyway Cuomo by himself (not counting the other 3 Democrat governors) murdered over 10,000 elderly US citizens, Americans who died needlessly due to Cuomo's 'death sentence'!
> 
> So don't accuse the President of killing Americans while trying to say Cuomo murdering over 10,000 Americans is 'off limits!
> 
> Democrats are attempting to rewrite history to gloss over their treason, their failure to do their jobs, to erase their past heinous mistakes and failures made on the bases of 'We hate Trump' politics, and erase their crimes - like Cuomo needlessly murdering over 10,000 Americans.
> 
> Cuomo forced virus-infected patients in with the elderly in nursing homes when he had a hospital built by the Army Corp of Engineers barely used and a USN hospital ship in NY's harbor to take patients that was minimally used.
> 
> The Democrats made mistake after mistake, error after error, and bad political decisions after bad political decisions in a MEDICAL pandemic, and it put Americans at risk and cause the needless THOUSANDS of American deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it?  You tried to attack my post to you chastising me for bringing up Cuomo, and easy laid you out....and all you can say is "Okay, got it"???? What have you got? huh? What have you learned? My guess is nothing...This response is you accepting your ass whoppin?
> 
> What easy highlighted so perfectly is just how nakedly partisan, and stupid this line of attack against Trump is today...Once again libs trying to have it both ways, as if what they did and said mere weeks ago doesn't matter now.... you don't get to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lied to America.  He mocked Americans trying to protect themselves.  Those are facts.
> 
> He's a sociopath, and so are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, you've been asked countless times with no response from you...What was the lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He admitted he downplayed the severity of the virus.   He admitted he was lying.
> 
> He admitted he still does.  So he is STILL lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just nonsense...He told Woodward that he downplays the severity so as not to panic people...I have posted what he was actually doing during that time, and it is clear that he was taking the virus seriously, and doing all he could to fight it...So, your problem is that he didn't come out and scream that the sky was falling? I can only imagine what you would have been saying had he done that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He admitted the virus is five times more deadly than the flu. Then he pretended it was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, his actions showed that he did the things to combat it appropiately...Your problem is what it has always been, you don't like the style of his messaging, while ignoring the actual actions of his administration...Too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, for good measure, he MOCKED AMERICANS for trying to PROTECT themselves and their families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has already shown to be a lie, regardless of what Maddow tells you to say...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All while people were dying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The projections of what CDC said were always going to be the death rates until we could get a vaccine were between 150K, and 250K if we followed their recomendations...We, and this administration are following their recomendations, and the so far are within that projection....Did you expect no one to die from this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know: To you, those are not lies, because you are a sociopath, like Trump. So deny his lies all you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what Mac? Go Fuck youself with that comment....I am not a sociopath, and I don't think you are one. So, to say something like that is unproductive, and if in person you said something like that, the response would be something you really wouldn't like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I answered your question clearly and specifically. Now, please go display your sociopathy for someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not sociopathic to disagree with your lies, and bull shit political narratives...I swear, you're like a child in here calling people big poopy heads for not agreeing with you....
> 
> We have the chance at present for the ideas of the democrats to either be accepted and thus win office, or fail and Trump be re elected...And I am telling you, that this constant attack on not only Trump, but the people of this nation in this manner will ensure that you won't get the chance to govern, because you're not putting forth ideas, you're just slinging mud, and childish name calling...Like losers do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you believe this.
Click to expand...


I accept your consession of defeat.


----------



## j-mac

progressive hunter said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
Click to expand...


Easy, they have lost their minds....And as Democrats do these days, they have gone for broke in their vision of a United Socialist States of America...American's are rejecting that.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it you only ever mention the Trump part of that?
> 
> 
> 
> If I lived in a swing state, I would vote for Biden because Trump's combination of corruption and ignorance is too great to ignore. Normally, choosing between a Republican or Democrat is a "choice" between JP Morgan and Goldman Sachs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to vote for the Communist Party candidate?  Oh wait, that's Biden ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, while your hero plays pick up the soap bar in the shower with Putin ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2018 called, they want their witch hunt back.
> 
> You need to update your DNC talking points, Mueller said you're lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump officials altered intel to downplay threats from Russia, White supremacists, DHS whistleblower says
> 
> 
> The complaint alleged that top Trump administration brass engaged in "a pattern of abuse of authority, attempted censorship of intelligence analysis and improper administration of an intelligence program."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
Click to expand...


You realize all that says is there is an accusation by a Never Trumper, no?


----------



## Mac1958

sartre play said:


> Because we have not had any clear straight down the line directions on dealing with this virus, we are left to use our best judgement.
> I wonder how many more deaths & illness we would now have if the 30 to 50 % who decided to take advice from medical personal to protect them self's and others had not sacrificed their personal comfort in the interest of saving life's.


It'll be impossible to quantify the damage done here.  But it's significant, as is the betrayal of a sociopathic President and those who enable him.


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it you only ever mention the Trump part of that?
> 
> 
> 
> If I lived in a swing state, I would vote for Biden because Trump's combination of corruption and ignorance is too great to ignore. Normally, choosing between a Republican or Democrat is a "choice" between JP Morgan and Goldman Sachs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to vote for the Communist Party candidate?  Oh wait, that's Biden ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, while your hero plays pick up the soap bar in the shower with Putin ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2018 called, they want their witch hunt back.
> 
> You need to update your DNC talking points, Mueller said you're lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump officials altered intel to downplay threats from Russia, White supremacists, DHS whistleblower says
> 
> 
> The complaint alleged that top Trump administration brass engaged in "a pattern of abuse of authority, attempted censorship of intelligence analysis and improper administration of an intelligence program."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize all that says is there is an accusation by a Never Trumper, no?
Click to expand...


Be honest, would it bother you one bit if everything in it is true? I have my doubts.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
Click to expand...

There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.


----------



## j-mac

Mac1958 said:


> sartre play said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we have not had any clear straight down the line directions on dealing with this virus, we are left to use our best judgement.
> I wonder how many more deaths & illness we would now have if the 30 to 50 % who decided to take advice from medical personal to protect them self's and others had not sacrificed their personal comfort in the interest of saving life's.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be impossible to quantify the damage done here.  But it's significant, as is the betrayal of a sociopathic President and those who enable him.
Click to expand...


You just got your lying ass beat trying to use this language, and take this tact....Are you an idiot or something?


----------



## Penelope

I wonder if the Democrats  are so upset about tramp lying and lying some more about the virus,

due to Democrats have been socially distancing since and wearing a mask, since

March 13 — Trump Declares COVID-19 a National Emergency (even though he knew it  earlier)

and Tramp Base don't social distance or wear a masks.

Tramp's base is pitiful and tramp is responsible for letting the virus grow to such a extreme and went on to hold rallies.


----------



## kaz

Aldo Raine said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, who are you referring to about hate rallies?  Biden, the angry guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, sure it's your lie make it as big as you want it!!!
> 
> MAGA!!!!
Click to expand...


Watch any Biden rally and all you'll see is hate and anger, it's what you people are made of


----------



## colfax_m

j-mac said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sartre play said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we have not had any clear straight down the line directions on dealing with this virus, we are left to use our best judgement.
> I wonder how many more deaths & illness we would now have if the 30 to 50 % who decided to take advice from medical personal to protect them self's and others had not sacrificed their personal comfort in the interest of saving life's.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be impossible to quantify the damage done here.  But it's significant, as is the betrayal of a sociopathic President and those who enable him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just got your lying ass beat trying to use this language, and take this tact....Are you an idiot or something?
Click to expand...

It’s hard to be as stupid as the people who still take Trump at his word despite proof that he lies to you.


----------



## j-mac

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
Click to expand...


Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it you only ever mention the Trump part of that?
> 
> 
> 
> If I lived in a swing state, I would vote for Biden because Trump's combination of corruption and ignorance is too great to ignore. Normally, choosing between a Republican or Democrat is a "choice" between JP Morgan and Goldman Sachs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to vote for the Communist Party candidate?  Oh wait, that's Biden ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, while your hero plays pick up the soap bar in the shower with Putin ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2018 called, they want their witch hunt back.
> 
> You need to update your DNC talking points, Mueller said you're lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump officials altered intel to downplay threats from Russia, White supremacists, DHS whistleblower says
> 
> 
> The complaint alleged that top Trump administration brass engaged in "a pattern of abuse of authority, attempted censorship of intelligence analysis and improper administration of an intelligence program."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize all that says is there is an accusation by a Never Trumper, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be honest, would it bother you one bit if everything in it is true? I have my doubts.
Click to expand...


I don't answer hypotheticals.  It's a rat hole.  Which of course is why you want to go there


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
Click to expand...


OMG, what's that smell?  Sniff, sniff.  OMG, it smells really bad.  It's ... hypocrisy !!!!   And it reeks.  My eyes are watering.   You need to go outside when you fire one of those off.

From a Bidenette, incredible.  Yeah, you have an open mind.  Sure you do


----------



## j-mac

colfax_m said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sartre play said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we have not had any clear straight down the line directions on dealing with this virus, we are left to use our best judgement.
> I wonder how many more deaths & illness we would now have if the 30 to 50 % who decided to take advice from medical personal to protect them self's and others had not sacrificed their personal comfort in the interest of saving life's.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be impossible to quantify the damage done here.  But it's significant, as is the betrayal of a sociopathic President and those who enable him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just got your lying ass beat trying to use this language, and take this tact....Are you an idiot or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s hard to be as stupid as the people who still take Trump at his word despite proof that he lies to you.
Click to expand...


You say there is proof, however when asked for said proof all you do is either deflect, or post some OP ED journalism piece agreeing with your own snarky attacks...So, you've got nothing.


----------



## Aldo Raine

progressive hunter said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
Click to expand...



  You should be cheering then, please do so.
  MAGA


----------



## Aldo Raine

kaz said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, who are you referring to about hate rallies?  Biden, the angry guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, sure it's your lie make it as big as you want it!!!
> 
> MAGA!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch any Biden rally and all you'll see is hate and anger, it's what you people are made of
Click to expand...



Says the tRumptards. 

MAGA


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it you only ever mention the Trump part of that?
> 
> 
> 
> If I lived in a swing state, I would vote for Biden because Trump's combination of corruption and ignorance is too great to ignore. Normally, choosing between a Republican or Democrat is a "choice" between JP Morgan and Goldman Sachs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to vote for the Communist Party candidate?  Oh wait, that's Biden ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, while your hero plays pick up the soap bar in the shower with Putin ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2018 called, they want their witch hunt back.
> 
> You need to update your DNC talking points, Mueller said you're lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump officials altered intel to downplay threats from Russia, White supremacists, DHS whistleblower says
> 
> 
> The complaint alleged that top Trump administration brass engaged in "a pattern of abuse of authority, attempted censorship of intelligence analysis and improper administration of an intelligence program."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize all that says is there is an accusation by a Never Trumper, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be honest, would it bother you one bit if everything in it is true? I have my doubts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't answer hypotheticals.  It's a rat hole.  Which of course is why you want to go there
Click to expand...

It’s far from a hypothetical. It’s a very real accusation. Your attempt to deny it could be true by calling him a never Trumper is step one in the Trump defense handbook. Step two is admit it might be true but explain that it’s not  illegal if it’s true. Step three is to proclaim that it is true and was the right thing to do and Trump is a genius for doing so.


----------



## colfax_m

j-mac said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
Click to expand...

How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.


----------



## progressive hunter

Aldo Raine said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should be cheering then, please do so.
> MAGA
Click to expand...

why should I cheer??
I didnt vote for him last time but due to the behavior and actions of dems I might vote for him this time,,,


----------



## Aldo Raine

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
Click to expand...



  Since when did one ever have a brain?

  MAGA


----------



## kaz

Aldo Raine said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, who are you referring to about hate rallies?  Biden, the angry guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, sure it's your lie make it as big as you want it!!!
> 
> MAGA!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch any Biden rally and all you'll see is hate and anger, it's what you people are made of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says the tRumptards.
> 
> MAGA
Click to expand...


"tRumptards," another six year old insult that offends no one, LOL


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
Click to expand...

yours is the alternate reality,,,,


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it you only ever mention the Trump part of that?
> 
> 
> 
> If I lived in a swing state, I would vote for Biden because Trump's combination of corruption and ignorance is too great to ignore. Normally, choosing between a Republican or Democrat is a "choice" between JP Morgan and Goldman Sachs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to vote for the Communist Party candidate?  Oh wait, that's Biden ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, while your hero plays pick up the soap bar in the shower with Putin ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2018 called, they want their witch hunt back.
> 
> You need to update your DNC talking points, Mueller said you're lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump officials altered intel to downplay threats from Russia, White supremacists, DHS whistleblower says
> 
> 
> The complaint alleged that top Trump administration brass engaged in "a pattern of abuse of authority, attempted censorship of intelligence analysis and improper administration of an intelligence program."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize all that says is there is an accusation by a Never Trumper, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be honest, would it bother you one bit if everything in it is true? I have my doubts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't answer hypotheticals.  It's a rat hole.  Which of course is why you want to go there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s far from a hypothetical. It’s a very real accusation. Your attempt to deny it could be true by calling him a never Trumper is step one in the Trump defense handbook. Step two is admit it might be true but explain that it’s not  illegal if it’s true. Step three is to proclaim that it is true and was the right thing to do and Trump is a genius for doing so.
Click to expand...


So just to be clear then, since you're claiming an accusation against a Republican is fact like a conviction, that's your standard for Democrats, right?   Accusation = guilt?  Or are you a flaming hypocrite?  Those are the choices, you may now coward off and ignore the question


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
Click to expand...


Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yours is the alternate reality,,,,
Click to expand...

Thing is, Trump isn’t actually dumb, but he thinks you are. Private Trump agrees with me about the seriousness of coronavirus, but it’s better for him if he keeps you guys in his alternate reality where it’s no big deal.


----------



## j-mac

colfax_m said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
Click to expand...


You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...


----------



## Aldo Raine

kaz said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, who are you referring to about hate rallies?  Biden, the angry guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, sure it's your lie make it as big as you want it!!!
> 
> MAGA!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch any Biden rally and all you'll see is hate and anger, it's what you people are made of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says the tRumptards.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "tRumptards," another six year old insult that offends no one, LOL
Click to expand...



  You responded silly, silly goose.

  MAGA


----------



## Mac1958

colfax_m said:


> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.


And therein lies the problem.


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it you only ever mention the Trump part of that?
> 
> 
> 
> If I lived in a swing state, I would vote for Biden because Trump's combination of corruption and ignorance is too great to ignore. Normally, choosing between a Republican or Democrat is a "choice" between JP Morgan and Goldman Sachs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to vote for the Communist Party candidate?  Oh wait, that's Biden ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, while your hero plays pick up the soap bar in the shower with Putin ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2018 called, they want their witch hunt back.
> 
> You need to update your DNC talking points, Mueller said you're lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump officials altered intel to downplay threats from Russia, White supremacists, DHS whistleblower says
> 
> 
> The complaint alleged that top Trump administration brass engaged in "a pattern of abuse of authority, attempted censorship of intelligence analysis and improper administration of an intelligence program."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize all that says is there is an accusation by a Never Trumper, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be honest, would it bother you one bit if everything in it is true? I have my doubts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't answer hypotheticals.  It's a rat hole.  Which of course is why you want to go there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s far from a hypothetical. It’s a very real accusation. Your attempt to deny it could be true by calling him a never Trumper is step one in the Trump defense handbook. Step two is admit it might be true but explain that it’s not  illegal if it’s true. Step three is to proclaim that it is true and was the right thing to do and Trump is a genius for doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So just to be clear then, since you're claiming an accusation against a Republican is fact like a conviction, that's your standard for Democrats, right?   Accusation = guilt?  Or are you a flaming hypocrite?  Those are the choices, you may now coward off and ignore the question
Click to expand...

I said nothing of the sort and nothing in my statements implied that. This is a weak attempt to deflect the topic rather than discuss it. This is part of the Trump defense book as well, whenever it’s an accusation against Trump, rely on “innocent until proven guilty”, meanwhile obstruct all attempts to get to the truth.

I just don’t accept lazy excuses to ignore credible accusations from serious people.


----------



## kaz

Aldo Raine said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, who are you referring to about hate rallies?  Biden, the angry guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, sure it's your lie make it as big as you want it!!!
> 
> MAGA!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch any Biden rally and all you'll see is hate and anger, it's what you people are made of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says the tRumptards.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "tRumptards," another six year old insult that offends no one, LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You responded silly, silly goose.
> 
> MAGA
Click to expand...


And?


----------



## charwin95

jbrownson0831 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's how ridiculously partisan you are.
> 
> Those Biden and Pelosi statements are totally worth bringing up because they are pointing fingers.  If we were just learning from the past to not repeat it, then it wouldn't be a big deal, no.  But when they are pointing fingers and their own nose isn't clean, then yeah, it's a big deal.
> 
> Note too your partisan bitch statement of Trump that it's "deflection" to bring up Biden and Pelosi's hypocrisy.   Again, if they weren't pointing fingers than sure, but they are and so to call it "deflection" that he's pointing out what they did is just how ultra partisan you are.
> 
> If you cared about this or science or your country at all, you'd say let's just roll up our sleeves and work together.  But you not only look for every opportunity to pounce on Trump, but you want to trip him every step of the way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TRUTH HURTS. I understand.
> Roll up sleeves and work together? Has Trump showed that to the democrats? Look at his rallies the democrats the democrat the democrats inciting violence. Like insults of KA  MA  LA.  Instead of working with mayors and governors. He threatened and insults them. You are a hypocrite big time.
> Pointing fingers. You are very funny. Look at your fake messiah blaming at Obama of his failures. Trump is a disgusting human being.
> 
> Pelosi visited China town. SO WHAT? Compared that to Trump rallies.
> 
> Trump showed and displayed corrupted,  disgusting unfit behavior as a president. A liar.....  Only the president of a certain group. He deserves to be trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh give me a break.  Your idiot Dem leadership not only killed 90,000 people in just 6 states with an 8% mortality rate, but are also too weak kneed to shut down the rampant violence in their own cities causing the action the President had to take.  People like you shouldn;t be allowed to vote, they should send you down to Gitmo for a little waterboarding to get your mind straight.
Click to expand...


This is Trump years. Streets demonstrations peaceful or violent this is Trump years.. 190,000+ deaths are all on Trump. 
Are you forgetting something? Right this second this country is in big trouble because of Trump supporters like you.

WE blamed  you and the rest for electing an ignorant, tyrannical, unfit and incompetent president of this country.

WE hold you and the rest of Trump supporters responsible for all the sufferings that Americans are facing right now. In order to stop all these carnage caused by moron president. YOU should not be allowed to vote.
That’s the only solution to save this country from going down the sewer. 
This country deserves better than this lousy,  inept, incompetent president.


----------



## j-mac

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yours is the alternate reality,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thing is, Trump isn’t actually dumb, but he thinks you are. Private Trump agrees with me about the seriousness of coronavirus, but it’s better for him if he keeps you guys in his alternate reality where it’s no big deal.
Click to expand...


I actually believe that most in government think the population are dumb...And that goes for politicians on BOTH sides of the isle...This is why in many cases they speak about their ideas on a 5th grade level...

But, what would you like him to say? Ok, think of it this way, The President is going on all Networks tonight for an address to the nation about C-19, at 8 pm....He starts out "My fellow Americans...." and go.


----------



## Aldo Raine

kaz said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, who are you referring to about hate rallies?  Biden, the angry guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, sure it's your lie make it as big as you want it!!!
> 
> MAGA!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch any Biden rally and all you'll see is hate and anger, it's what you people are made of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says the tRumptards.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "tRumptards," another six year old insult that offends no one, LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You responded silly, silly goose.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
Click to expand...


Blah, blah, blah.

And?

MAGA


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yours is the alternate reality,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thing is, Trump isn’t actually dumb, but he thinks you are. Private Trump agrees with me about the seriousness of coronavirus, but it’s better for him if he keeps you guys in his alternate reality where it’s no big deal.
Click to expand...

youre just a sad excuse for a moron,,,


----------



## kaz

j-mac said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
Click to expand...


It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company


----------



## j-mac

charwin95 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's how ridiculously partisan you are.
> 
> Those Biden and Pelosi statements are totally worth bringing up because they are pointing fingers.  If we were just learning from the past to not repeat it, then it wouldn't be a big deal, no.  But when they are pointing fingers and their own nose isn't clean, then yeah, it's a big deal.
> 
> Note too your partisan bitch statement of Trump that it's "deflection" to bring up Biden and Pelosi's hypocrisy.   Again, if they weren't pointing fingers than sure, but they are and so to call it "deflection" that he's pointing out what they did is just how ultra partisan you are.
> 
> If you cared about this or science or your country at all, you'd say let's just roll up our sleeves and work together.  But you not only look for every opportunity to pounce on Trump, but you want to trip him every step of the way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TRUTH HURTS. I understand.
> Roll up sleeves and work together? Has Trump showed that to the democrats? Look at his rallies the democrats the democrat the democrats inciting violence. Like insults of KA  MA  LA.  Instead of working with mayors and governors. He threatened and insults them. You are a hypocrite big time.
> Pointing fingers. You are very funny. Look at your fake messiah blaming at Obama of his failures. Trump is a disgusting human being.
> 
> Pelosi visited China town. SO WHAT? Compared that to Trump rallies.
> 
> Trump showed and displayed corrupted,  disgusting unfit behavior as a president. A liar.....  Only the president of a certain group. He deserves to be trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh give me a break.  Your idiot Dem leadership not only killed 90,000 people in just 6 states with an 8% mortality rate, but are also too weak kneed to shut down the rampant violence in their own cities causing the action the President had to take.  People like you shouldn;t be allowed to vote, they should send you down to Gitmo for a little waterboarding to get your mind straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is Trump years. Streets demonstrations peaceful or violent this is Trump years.. 190,000+ deaths are all on Trump.
> Are you forgetting something? Right this second this country is in big trouble because of Trump supporters like you.
> 
> WE blamed  you and the rest for electing an ignorant, tyrannical, unfit and incompetent president of this country.
> 
> WE hold you and the rest of Trump supporters responsible for all the sufferings that Americans are facing right now. In order to stop all these carnage caused by moron president. YOU should not be allowed to vote.
> That’s the only solution to save this country from going down the sewer.
> This country deserves better than this lousy,  inept, incompetent president.
Click to expand...


So, if other American's don't agree lockstep with you, they should lose their rights? And you call Trump a moron....pfft.


----------



## kaz

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yours is the alternate reality,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thing is, Trump isn’t actually dumb, but he thinks you are. Private Trump agrees with me about the seriousness of coronavirus, but it’s better for him if he keeps you guys in his alternate reality where it’s no big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre just a sad excuse for a moron,,,
Click to expand...


Yes.  Democrats downplayed it and hyped depending on the politics of it, but we're supposed to ignore that and vote for them anyway


----------



## j-mac

kaz said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
Click to expand...


Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
Click to expand...

Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?

Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?


----------



## charwin95

jbrownson0831 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In mid March the outbreak was small....
> 
> " The United States confirmed 669 new cases, bringing the total number to 3,485. Five more deaths were reported, bringing the total number to 65.[635] "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline of the COVID-19 pandemic in March 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Trump was acting to ramp up PPE in Mid March when there was only some 3500 cases and only 65 deaths...I'd say that was being proactive....See, You people want to look at this through the hindsight lens and attack him for political reasons....You ought to be ashamed of yourselves politicizing this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> 
> Bob Woodward interview on tape showed Trump knew this is a big crisis. He lied to Americans. Those deaths are not necessary. Trump is responsible for this crisis.......  Even today does it looks like he is serious fighting the pandemic? He goes around with these rallies most of his supporters don’t wear mask. He doesn’t even encourage them to wear mask against his own administrations policy.
> He tweeted Covid-19 are all lies, deaths and infections are all lies created by democrats. Tweeted only 9,000 deaths. Then promoted a lunatic doctor.
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an excellent President and hundreds of times better than the idiot you are trotting out to run for all your complaining.
Click to expand...

Excellent president? LOL. You based them from his speech or hair? This the problem when you listen too much of Hannity. Trump can not comes close to Biden decency, leadership, dignity, honesty and truthfulness.

Look at Trump running around. You would think he should give an example of wearing mask to slow the spread of Coronavirus infections. But NOOOO ...... don’t worry about it. Like I said earlier this crisis will not go away as long as Trump is the president.

Economy will not recover this year. We are lucky if we can recover 2021.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yours is the alternate reality,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thing is, Trump isn’t actually dumb, but he thinks you are. Private Trump agrees with me about the seriousness of coronavirus, but it’s better for him if he keeps you guys in his alternate reality where it’s no big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre just a sad excuse for a moron,,,
Click to expand...

After hearing Woodward’s tapes, we both know I’m proven to be correct.

Trump doesn’t tell you the truth, he saves that for his elitist friends.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it you only ever mention the Trump part of that?
> 
> 
> 
> If I lived in a swing state, I would vote for Biden because Trump's combination of corruption and ignorance is too great to ignore. Normally, choosing between a Republican or Democrat is a "choice" between JP Morgan and Goldman Sachs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to vote for the Communist Party candidate?  Oh wait, that's Biden ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, while your hero plays pick up the soap bar in the shower with Putin ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2018 called, they want their witch hunt back.
> 
> You need to update your DNC talking points, Mueller said you're lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump officials altered intel to downplay threats from Russia, White supremacists, DHS whistleblower says
> 
> 
> The complaint alleged that top Trump administration brass engaged in "a pattern of abuse of authority, attempted censorship of intelligence analysis and improper administration of an intelligence program."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize all that says is there is an accusation by a Never Trumper, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be honest, would it bother you one bit if everything in it is true? I have my doubts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't answer hypotheticals.  It's a rat hole.  Which of course is why you want to go there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s far from a hypothetical. It’s a very real accusation. Your attempt to deny it could be true by calling him a never Trumper is step one in the Trump defense handbook. Step two is admit it might be true but explain that it’s not  illegal if it’s true. Step three is to proclaim that it is true and was the right thing to do and Trump is a genius for doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So just to be clear then, since you're claiming an accusation against a Republican is fact like a conviction, that's your standard for Democrats, right?   Accusation = guilt?  Or are you a flaming hypocrite?  Those are the choices, you may now coward off and ignore the question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said nothing of the sort and nothing in my statements implied that. This is a weak attempt to deflect the topic rather than discuss it. This is part of the Trump defense book as well, whenever it’s an accusation against Trump, rely on “innocent until proven guilty”, meanwhile obstruct all attempts to get to the truth.
> 
> I just don’t accept lazy excuses to ignore credible accusations from serious people.
Click to expand...


Gotcha.   So an accusation is not like a conviction, only a "very credible" accusation is the same as a conviction.  Thanks for clarifying.

[serious]

My serious answer is that you will not acknowledge any point for Trump and you will believe any and all accusations against him.   So I can't take you seriously.  Why argue with someone who tells you it's raining out side whether it is or not?   

Since you have zero intellectual honesty, stop pretending you would be treated as if you do.   You're just Googling for anything that serves your selfish interest and you ignore anything that doesn't.  And you won't acknoweldge anything against the Democrats, even them speaking themselves on video tape.

I can discuss this with someone who does have intellectual honesty.  But unlike you they would have to question accusations against Trump as well as consider accusations against Democrats.

Word

[/serious]


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yours is the alternate reality,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thing is, Trump isn’t actually dumb, but he thinks you are. Private Trump agrees with me about the seriousness of coronavirus, but it’s better for him if he keeps you guys in his alternate reality where it’s no big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre just a sad excuse for a moron,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After hearing Woodward’s tapes, we both know I’m proven to be correct.
> 
> Trump doesn’t tell you the truth, he saves that for his elitist friends.
Click to expand...

whats sad is you think  politician ever tells the whole truth,,,

thats why I always base my opinion on their actions not words,,,

and since his actions have caused you dems to lose your friggin minds hes got to be doing something right,,,









						YOU CAN’T MAKE IT UP: Wokes are cancelling the Nobel PEACE Prize because Trump was nominated.
					

People joked on Twitter after Trump was nominated (twice) for a Nobel Peace Prize that the award would now have to be cancelled. But they were only half-joking then, and now it’s an actual re…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## kaz

charwin95 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's how ridiculously partisan you are.
> 
> Those Biden and Pelosi statements are totally worth bringing up because they are pointing fingers.  If we were just learning from the past to not repeat it, then it wouldn't be a big deal, no.  But when they are pointing fingers and their own nose isn't clean, then yeah, it's a big deal.
> 
> Note too your partisan bitch statement of Trump that it's "deflection" to bring up Biden and Pelosi's hypocrisy.   Again, if they weren't pointing fingers than sure, but they are and so to call it "deflection" that he's pointing out what they did is just how ultra partisan you are.
> 
> If you cared about this or science or your country at all, you'd say let's just roll up our sleeves and work together.  But you not only look for every opportunity to pounce on Trump, but you want to trip him every step of the way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TRUTH HURTS. I understand.
> Roll up sleeves and work together? Has Trump showed that to the democrats? Look at his rallies the democrats the democrat the democrats inciting violence. Like insults of KA  MA  LA.  Instead of working with mayors and governors. He threatened and insults them. You are a hypocrite big time.
> Pointing fingers. You are very funny. Look at your fake messiah blaming at Obama of his failures. Trump is a disgusting human being.
> 
> Pelosi visited China town. SO WHAT? Compared that to Trump rallies.
> 
> Trump showed and displayed corrupted,  disgusting unfit behavior as a president. A liar.....  Only the president of a certain group. He deserves to be trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh give me a break.  Your idiot Dem leadership not only killed 90,000 people in just 6 states with an 8% mortality rate, but are also too weak kneed to shut down the rampant violence in their own cities causing the action the President had to take.  People like you shouldn;t be allowed to vote, they should send you down to Gitmo for a little waterboarding to get your mind straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is Trump years. Streets demonstrations peaceful or violent this is Trump years.. 190,000+ deaths are all on Trump.
> Are you forgetting something? Right this second this country is in big trouble because of Trump supporters like you.
> 
> WE blamed  you and the rest for electing an ignorant, tyrannical, unfit and incompetent president of this country.
> 
> WE hold you and the rest of Trump supporters responsible for all the sufferings that Americans are facing right now. In order to stop all these carnage caused by moron president. YOU should not be allowed to vote.
> That’s the only solution to save this country from going down the sewer.
> This country deserves better than this lousy,  inept, incompetent president.
Click to expand...


So Trump is responsible for your actions because he's President.  A standard you didn't remotely hold in reverse for Obama.   My God man, grow a pair.

Most of the deaths were in blue States.  You attacked Trump when he tried to intercede in blue States screaming State rights, State rights!  Now you blame him for the failure of the blue States.  You blame him for rioting in blue cities.

You're a poor specimen of manhood indeed


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yours is the alternate reality,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thing is, Trump isn’t actually dumb, but he thinks you are. Private Trump agrees with me about the seriousness of coronavirus, but it’s better for him if he keeps you guys in his alternate reality where it’s no big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre just a sad excuse for a moron,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After hearing Woodward’s tapes, we both know I’m proven to be correct.
> 
> Trump doesn’t tell you the truth, he saves that for his elitist friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats sad is you think  politician ever tells the whole truth,,,
> 
> thats why I always base my opinion on their actions not words,,,
> 
> and since his actions have caused you dems to lose your friggin minds hes got to be doing something right,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CAN’T MAKE IT UP: Wokes are cancelling the Nobel PEACE Prize because Trump was nominated.
> 
> 
> People joked on Twitter after Trump was nominated (twice) for a Nobel Peace Prize that the award would now have to be cancelled. But they were only half-joking then, and now it’s an actual re…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
Click to expand...

That’s a really strange metric for determining whether he’s doing something right.

By that logic, Trump could pull down his pants and take a dump on the resolute desk and the left would lose their minds and therefore you’d love him for it.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yours is the alternate reality,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thing is, Trump isn’t actually dumb, but he thinks you are. Private Trump agrees with me about the seriousness of coronavirus, but it’s better for him if he keeps you guys in his alternate reality where it’s no big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre just a sad excuse for a moron,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After hearing Woodward’s tapes, we both know I’m proven to be correct.
> 
> Trump doesn’t tell you the truth, he saves that for his elitist friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats sad is you think  politician ever tells the whole truth,,,
> 
> thats why I always base my opinion on their actions not words,,,
> 
> and since his actions have caused you dems to lose your friggin minds hes got to be doing something right,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CAN’T MAKE IT UP: Wokes are cancelling the Nobel PEACE Prize because Trump was nominated.
> 
> 
> People joked on Twitter after Trump was nominated (twice) for a Nobel Peace Prize that the award would now have to be cancelled. But they were only half-joking then, and now it’s an actual re…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a really strange metric for determining whether he’s doing something right.
> 
> By that logic, Trump could pull down his pants and take a dump on the resolute desk and the left would lose their minds and therefore you’d love him for it.
Click to expand...

when that happens you let me know,,,,


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
Click to expand...


Democrats called it overplayed at the same time until they started hyping it for their political benefit.

And yet again you attack Trump for the economic impact of the shutdown while demanding more shut down.

Two perfect examples of my point that you're not credible in one short post


----------



## j-mac

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
Click to expand...


You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?

And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yours is the alternate reality,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thing is, Trump isn’t actually dumb, but he thinks you are. Private Trump agrees with me about the seriousness of coronavirus, but it’s better for him if he keeps you guys in his alternate reality where it’s no big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre just a sad excuse for a moron,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After hearing Woodward’s tapes, we both know I’m proven to be correct.
> 
> Trump doesn’t tell you the truth, he saves that for his elitist friends.
Click to expand...


And you've seen the tapes of Democrats downplaying it at the same time and you know that Biden called Trump a racist for trying to act.   Yet you pounce on Trump and ignore the Democrats.  My point yet again of your utter lack of credibility


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yours is the alternate reality,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thing is, Trump isn’t actually dumb, but he thinks you are. Private Trump agrees with me about the seriousness of coronavirus, but it’s better for him if he keeps you guys in his alternate reality where it’s no big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre just a sad excuse for a moron,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After hearing Woodward’s tapes, we both know I’m proven to be correct.
> 
> Trump doesn’t tell you the truth, he saves that for his elitist friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats sad is you think  politician ever tells the whole truth,,,
> 
> thats why I always base my opinion on their actions not words,,,
> 
> and since his actions have caused you dems to lose your friggin minds hes got to be doing something right,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CAN’T MAKE IT UP: Wokes are cancelling the Nobel PEACE Prize because Trump was nominated.
> 
> 
> People joked on Twitter after Trump was nominated (twice) for a Nobel Peace Prize that the award would now have to be cancelled. But they were only half-joking then, and now it’s an actual re…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a really strange metric for determining whether he’s doing something right.
> 
> By that logic, Trump could pull down his pants and take a dump on the resolute desk and the left would lose their minds and therefore you’d love him for it.
Click to expand...


It's actually pretty hysterical how well Trump plays and triggers you people.   He's really funny


----------



## charwin95

j-mac said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
Click to expand...

Now you are playing like the victim. 
Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?

Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?

Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?


----------



## kaz

charwin95 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
Click to expand...


Charwin:  Trump lied and people died

Charwin:  Democrats lied?  What of it?


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it you only ever mention the Trump part of that?
> 
> 
> 
> If I lived in a swing state, I would vote for Biden because Trump's combination of corruption and ignorance is too great to ignore. Normally, choosing between a Republican or Democrat is a "choice" between JP Morgan and Goldman Sachs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to vote for the Communist Party candidate?  Oh wait, that's Biden ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, while your hero plays pick up the soap bar in the shower with Putin ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2018 called, they want their witch hunt back.
> 
> You need to update your DNC talking points, Mueller said you're lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump officials altered intel to downplay threats from Russia, White supremacists, DHS whistleblower says
> 
> 
> The complaint alleged that top Trump administration brass engaged in "a pattern of abuse of authority, attempted censorship of intelligence analysis and improper administration of an intelligence program."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize all that says is there is an accusation by a Never Trumper, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be honest, would it bother you one bit if everything in it is true? I have my doubts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't answer hypotheticals.  It's a rat hole.  Which of course is why you want to go there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s far from a hypothetical. It’s a very real accusation. Your attempt to deny it could be true by calling him a never Trumper is step one in the Trump defense handbook. Step two is admit it might be true but explain that it’s not  illegal if it’s true. Step three is to proclaim that it is true and was the right thing to do and Trump is a genius for doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So just to be clear then, since you're claiming an accusation against a Republican is fact like a conviction, that's your standard for Democrats, right?   Accusation = guilt?  Or are you a flaming hypocrite?  Those are the choices, you may now coward off and ignore the question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said nothing of the sort and nothing in my statements implied that. This is a weak attempt to deflect the topic rather than discuss it. This is part of the Trump defense book as well, whenever it’s an accusation against Trump, rely on “innocent until proven guilty”, meanwhile obstruct all attempts to get to the truth.
> 
> I just don’t accept lazy excuses to ignore credible accusations from serious people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotcha.   So an accusation is not like a conviction, only a "very credible" accusation is the same as a conviction.  Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> [serious]
> 
> My serious answer is that you will not acknowledge any point for Trump and you will believe any and all accusations against him.   So I can't take you seriously.  Why argue with someone who tells you it's raining out side whether it is or not?
> 
> Since you have zero intellectual honesty, stop pretending you would be treated as if you do.   You're just Googling for anything that serves your selfish interest and you ignore anything that doesn't.  And you won't acknoweldge anything against the Democrats, even them speaking themselves on video tape.
> 
> I can discuss this with someone who does have intellectual honesty.  But unlike you they would have to question accusations against Trump as well as consider accusations against Democrats.
> 
> Word
> 
> [/serious]
Click to expand...




kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it you only ever mention the Trump part of that?
> 
> 
> 
> If I lived in a swing state, I would vote for Biden because Trump's combination of corruption and ignorance is too great to ignore. Normally, choosing between a Republican or Democrat is a "choice" between JP Morgan and Goldman Sachs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to vote for the Communist Party candidate?  Oh wait, that's Biden ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, while your hero plays pick up the soap bar in the shower with Putin ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2018 called, they want their witch hunt back.
> 
> You need to update your DNC talking points, Mueller said you're lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump officials altered intel to downplay threats from Russia, White supremacists, DHS whistleblower says
> 
> 
> The complaint alleged that top Trump administration brass engaged in "a pattern of abuse of authority, attempted censorship of intelligence analysis and improper administration of an intelligence program."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize all that says is there is an accusation by a Never Trumper, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be honest, would it bother you one bit if everything in it is true? I have my doubts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't answer hypotheticals.  It's a rat hole.  Which of course is why you want to go there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s far from a hypothetical. It’s a very real accusation. Your attempt to deny it could be true by calling him a never Trumper is step one in the Trump defense handbook. Step two is admit it might be true but explain that it’s not  illegal if it’s true. Step three is to proclaim that it is true and was the right thing to do and Trump is a genius for doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So just to be clear then, since you're claiming an accusation against a Republican is fact like a conviction, that's your standard for Democrats, right?   Accusation = guilt?  Or are you a flaming hypocrite?  Those are the choices, you may now coward off and ignore the question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said nothing of the sort and nothing in my statements implied that. This is a weak attempt to deflect the topic rather than discuss it. This is part of the Trump defense book as well, whenever it’s an accusation against Trump, rely on “innocent until proven guilty”, meanwhile obstruct all attempts to get to the truth.
> 
> I just don’t accept lazy excuses to ignore credible accusations from serious people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotcha.   So an accusation is not like a conviction, only a "very credible" accusation is the same as a conviction.  Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> [serious]
> 
> My serious answer is that you will not acknowledge any point for Trump and you will believe any and all accusations against him.   So I can't take you seriously.  Why argue with someone who tells you it's raining out side whether it is or not?
> 
> Since you have zero intellectual honesty, stop pretending you would be treated as if you do.   You're just Googling for anything that serves your selfish interest and you ignore anything that doesn't.  And you won't acknoweldge anything against the Democrats, even them speaking themselves on video tape.
> 
> I can discuss this with someone who does have intellectual honesty.  But unlike you they would have to question accusations against Trump as well as consider accusations against Democrats.
> 
> Word
> 
> [/serious]
Click to expand...


It's a very credible accusation because it comes from someone with known exposure to the topic who had a very high level job in the DHS. It's not some random poster on a blog, or something. It's not coming from Kremlin linked sources. It's from our own government. These are precisely the accusations we should be listening to.

As for your attempt at a serious answer, this is little more than cowardice. You can't take me seriously because you aren't interested in having your notions challenged. Your accusations against me are false, and fabricated only so you have an excuse to protect yourself from having to leave the bubble.


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted links to the recording and the transcript.
> 
> You really don't know?
> 
> Are they not discussing this on talk radio
> 
> 
> 
> Post number? If you posted, tell me the post number and thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't remember.  You're on the fucking internet.  It's pretty easy to find.  It's pretty much everywhere.
> 
> You really haven't heard the tapes?  That's pathetic.
Click to expand...

I asked you what the lie was. You said you posted a link. So did you lie? Failure to provide the post number outs you as a liar. Not my job to find your shit, direct me there. You made the post so, until you explain what lie you’re convicting trump on, you lied. That’s logic and how it works!


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yours is the alternate reality,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thing is, Trump isn’t actually dumb, but he thinks you are. Private Trump agrees with me about the seriousness of coronavirus, but it’s better for him if he keeps you guys in his alternate reality where it’s no big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre just a sad excuse for a moron,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After hearing Woodward’s tapes, we both know I’m proven to be correct.
> 
> Trump doesn’t tell you the truth, he saves that for his elitist friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats sad is you think  politician ever tells the whole truth,,,
> 
> thats why I always base my opinion on their actions not words,,,
> 
> and since his actions have caused you dems to lose your friggin minds hes got to be doing something right,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CAN’T MAKE IT UP: Wokes are cancelling the Nobel PEACE Prize because Trump was nominated.
> 
> 
> People joked on Twitter after Trump was nominated (twice) for a Nobel Peace Prize that the award would now have to be cancelled. But they were only half-joking then, and now it’s an actual re…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a really strange metric for determining whether he’s doing something right.
> 
> By that logic, Trump could pull down his pants and take a dump on the resolute desk and the left would lose their minds and therefore you’d love him for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's actually pretty hysterical how well Trump plays and triggers you people.   He's really funny
Click to expand...


He is an excellent troll, that's for sure. Why that's considered an admirable quality on your part, I have no idea.


----------



## Mac1958

jc456 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted links to the recording and the transcript.
> 
> You really don't know?
> 
> Are they not discussing this on talk radio
> 
> 
> 
> Post number? If you posted, tell me the post number and thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't remember.  You're on the fucking internet.  It's pretty easy to find.  It's pretty much everywhere.
> 
> You really haven't heard the tapes?  That's pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you what the lie was. You said you posted a link. So did you lie? Failure to provide the post number outs you as a liar. Not my job to find your shit, direct me there. You made the post so, until you explain what lie you’re convicting trump on, you lied. That’s logic and how it works!
Click to expand...

Okay, got it.

I guess you haven't heard what pretty much everyone has.  I can't help you.


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yours is the alternate reality,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thing is, Trump isn’t actually dumb, but he thinks you are. Private Trump agrees with me about the seriousness of coronavirus, but it’s better for him if he keeps you guys in his alternate reality where it’s no big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre just a sad excuse for a moron,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After hearing Woodward’s tapes, we both know I’m proven to be correct.
> 
> Trump doesn’t tell you the truth, he saves that for his elitist friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you've seen the tapes of Democrats downplaying it at the same time and you know that Biden called Trump a racist for trying to act.   Yet you pounce on Trump and ignore the Democrats.  My point yet again of your utter lack of credibility
Click to expand...

Biden never called him a racist for trying to act and the statements you point to aren't actually Democrats downplaying the virus.


----------



## colfax_m

j-mac said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
Click to expand...


But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> Calm didn’t get Trump elected. He always has a bogey man. Last election it was that caravan which they stopped talking about the day after the election


Are saying there wasn’t a caravan? Why’d the news report it then? Hmmm are you mr. ricochet?


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> Biden never called him a racist for trying to act and the statements you point to aren't actually Democrats downplaying the virus


So they all lied?


----------



## colfax_m

j-mac said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yours is the alternate reality,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thing is, Trump isn’t actually dumb, but he thinks you are. Private Trump agrees with me about the seriousness of coronavirus, but it’s better for him if he keeps you guys in his alternate reality where it’s no big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually believe that most in government think the population are dumb...And that goes for politicians on BOTH sides of the isle...This is why in many cases they speak about their ideas on a 5th grade level...
> 
> But, what would you like him to say? Ok, think of it this way, The President is going on all Networks tonight for an address to the nation about C-19, at 8 pm....He starts out "My fellow Americans...." and go.
Click to expand...


This isn't actually all that hard. For starters, don't call it a Democrat hoax. Don't say it'll magically disappear. Don't pretend it's entirely under control when it's not.

Be honest. Say this is likely to have a huge effect on our country, that the effect will be limited if we all work together and heed the best medical advice. There will be pain and suffering, but we can withstand it and be better for it as a nation if we all do our part.

We needed leadership.


----------



## colfax_m

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calm didn’t get Trump elected. He always has a bogey man. Last election it was that caravan which they stopped talking about the day after the election
> 
> 
> 
> Are saying there wasn’t a caravan? Why’d the news report it then? Hmmm are you mr. ricochet?
Click to expand...

Trump attempted to scare the bejesus out of people with the caravan when it wasn't really anything to be that worried about.


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> Okay, got it.
> 
> I guess you haven't heard what pretty much everyone has. I can't help you


I merely asked what the lie was! You can’t seem to answer, nor can you post the numbered post you deflected to! Why?


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> Trump attempted to scare the bejesus out of people with the caravan when it wasn't really anything to be that worried about


Iyo? Hahaha hahaha. See you don’t get to make your opinion fact. There’s that

explain how you knew anything about that caravan?


----------



## Mac1958

jc456 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, got it.
> 
> I guess you haven't heard what pretty much everyone has. I can't help you
> 
> 
> 
> I merely asked what the lie was! You can’t seem to answer, nor can you post the numbered post you deflected to! Why?
Click to expand...

Because I know I'm wasting my time.

Believe what you want.  I'm not trying to change your mind about anything.  

You win.  You're absolutely right.  You are extra smart and super informed.

You speak The Truth.

There.


----------



## colfax_m

jc456 said:


> Iyo? Hahaha hahaha. See you don’t get to make your opinion fact. There’s that


But it is fact:








						AP FACT CHECK: Trump's hype on migrants, illegal immigration
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump is spreading misleading rhetoric about the nature of Central American migrants heading to the U...




					apnews.com


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, got it.
> 
> I guess you haven't heard what pretty much everyone has. I can't help you
> 
> 
> 
> I merely asked what the lie was! You can’t seem to answer, nor can you post the numbered post you deflected to! Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I know I'm wasting my time.
> 
> Believe what you want.  I'm not trying to change your mind about anything.
> 
> You win.  You're absolutely right.  You are extra smart and super informed.
> 
> You speak The Truth.
> 
> There.
Click to expand...

Typical cover comment for you fking lied


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iyo? Hahaha hahaha. See you don’t get to make your opinion fact. There’s that
> 
> 
> 
> But it is fact:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AP FACT CHECK: Trump's hype on migrants, illegal immigration
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump is spreading misleading rhetoric about the nature of Central American migrants heading to the U...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
Click to expand...

What does that prove exactly?

background checks were done? Hahaha hahaha hahaha hahaha.

I can say anything too? Just so you know.You were duped


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yours is the alternate reality,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thing is, Trump isn’t actually dumb, but he thinks you are. Private Trump agrees with me about the seriousness of coronavirus, but it’s better for him if he keeps you guys in his alternate reality where it’s no big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually believe that most in government think the population are dumb...And that goes for politicians on BOTH sides of the isle...This is why in many cases they speak about their ideas on a 5th grade level...
> 
> But, what would you like him to say? Ok, think of it this way, The President is going on all Networks tonight for an address to the nation about C-19, at 8 pm....He starts out "My fellow Americans...." and go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't actually all that hard. For starters, don't call it a Democrat hoax. Don't say it'll magically disappear. Don't pretend it's entirely under control when it's not.
> 
> Be honest. Say this is likely to have a huge effect on our country, that the effect will be limited if we all work together and heed the best medical advice. There will be pain and suffering, but we can withstand it and be better for it as a nation if we all do our part.
> 
> We needed leadership.
Click to expand...

That’s all true, backed by statements from cdc.

The facts all support my position


----------



## jc456

jc456 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, got it.
> 
> I guess you haven't heard what pretty much everyone has. I can't help you
> 
> 
> 
> I merely asked what the lie was! You can’t seem to answer, nor can you post the numbered post you deflected to! Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I know I'm wasting my time.
> 
> Believe what you want.  I'm not trying to change your mind about anything.
> 
> You win.  You're absolutely right.  You are extra smart and super informed.
> 
> You speak The Truth.
> 
> There.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical cover comment for you fking lied
Click to expand...

Mac1958 you’re welcome. I enjoy outing you as a liar


----------



## Mac1958

jc456 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, got it.
> 
> I guess you haven't heard what pretty much everyone has. I can't help you
> 
> 
> 
> I merely asked what the lie was! You can’t seem to answer, nor can you post the numbered post you deflected to! Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I know I'm wasting my time.
> 
> Believe what you want.  I'm not trying to change your mind about anything.
> 
> You win.  You're absolutely right.  You are extra smart and super informed.
> 
> You speak The Truth.
> 
> There.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical cover comment for you fking lied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mac1958 you’re welcome. I enjoy outing you as a liar
Click to expand...


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, got it.
> 
> I guess you haven't heard what pretty much everyone has. I can't help you
> 
> 
> 
> I merely asked what the lie was! You can’t seem to answer, nor can you post the numbered post you deflected to! Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I know I'm wasting my time.
> 
> Believe what you want.  I'm not trying to change your mind about anything.
> 
> You win.  You're absolutely right.  You are extra smart and super informed.
> 
> You speak The Truth.
> 
> There.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical cover comment for you fking lied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mac1958 you’re welcome. I enjoy outing you as a liar
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Mac1958 i know


----------



## j-mac

charwin95 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
Click to expand...


Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?


----------



## jc456

j-mac said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
Click to expand...

He has none. They gave up integrity when they lost. Along with all honesty


----------



## j-mac

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yours is the alternate reality,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thing is, Trump isn’t actually dumb, but he thinks you are. Private Trump agrees with me about the seriousness of coronavirus, but it’s better for him if he keeps you guys in his alternate reality where it’s no big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre just a sad excuse for a moron,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After hearing Woodward’s tapes, we both know I’m proven to be correct.
> 
> Trump doesn’t tell you the truth, he saves that for his elitist friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you've seen the tapes of Democrats downplaying it at the same time and you know that Biden called Trump a racist for trying to act.   Yet you pounce on Trump and ignore the Democrats.  My point yet again of your utter lack of credibility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden never called him a racist for trying to act and the statements you point to aren't actually Democrats downplaying the virus.
Click to expand...



xe·no·pho·bia | \ ˌze-nə-ˈfō-bē-ə  , ˌzē-  \
*Definition of xenophobia*

*: *fear and hatred of strangers or foreigners or of anything that is strange or foreign

Now let's look at a definition of racist...


rac·ist
/ˈrāsəst/



Learn to pronounce

_noun_
noun: *racist*; plural noun: *racists*

a person who shows or feels discrimination or prejudice against people of other races, or who believes that a particular race is superior to another.
Hmmm....I'd say pretty close....And in today's culture of libs who twist current language as to tell others what is acceptable, Biden might as well have said racist....


----------



## j-mac

colfax_m said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yours is the alternate reality,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thing is, Trump isn’t actually dumb, but he thinks you are. Private Trump agrees with me about the seriousness of coronavirus, but it’s better for him if he keeps you guys in his alternate reality where it’s no big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually believe that most in government think the population are dumb...And that goes for politicians on BOTH sides of the isle...This is why in many cases they speak about their ideas on a 5th grade level...
> 
> But, what would you like him to say? Ok, think of it this way, The President is going on all Networks tonight for an address to the nation about C-19, at 8 pm....He starts out "My fellow Americans...." and go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't actually all that hard. For starters, don't call it a Democrat hoax. Don't say it'll magically disappear. Don't pretend it's entirely under control when it's not.
> 
> Be honest. Say this is likely to have a huge effect on our country, that the effect will be limited if we all work together and heed the best medical advice. There will be pain and suffering, but we can withstand it and be better for it as a nation if we all do our part.
> 
> We needed leadership.
Click to expand...


He did all of that through his task force who gave daily briefings...Including Faucci...Are you now saying that the Fauch was wrong?


----------



## jc456

j-mac said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yours is the alternate reality,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thing is, Trump isn’t actually dumb, but he thinks you are. Private Trump agrees with me about the seriousness of coronavirus, but it’s better for him if he keeps you guys in his alternate reality where it’s no big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually believe that most in government think the population are dumb...And that goes for politicians on BOTH sides of the isle...This is why in many cases they speak about their ideas on a 5th grade level...
> 
> But, what would you like him to say? Ok, think of it this way, The President is going on all Networks tonight for an address to the nation about C-19, at 8 pm....He starts out "My fellow Americans...." and go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't actually all that hard. For starters, don't call it a Democrat hoax. Don't say it'll magically disappear. Don't pretend it's entirely under control when it's not.
> 
> Be honest. Say this is likely to have a huge effect on our country, that the effect will be limited if we all work together and heed the best medical advice. There will be pain and suffering, but we can withstand it and be better for it as a nation if we all do our part.
> 
> We needed leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did all of that through his task force who gave daily briefings...Including Faucci...Are you now saying that the Fauch was wrong?
Click to expand...

I’m still waiting for a demofk to say why glasses fog up when worn with a mask?


----------



## charwin95

j-mac said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
Click to expand...




j-mac said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
Click to expand...


Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
What part of that don’t you understand?

We are in trouble since January we are now in September. Look at that asshole.... Trump running around with his SEVERAL rallies with no mask. He doesn’t even encourage his supporters to wear mask.  And you have the stomach to compare that to Pelosi? BULLSHIT. You should be ashamed supporting a total hypocrite president.


----------



## charwin95

kaz said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Charwin:  Trump lied and people died
> 
> Charwin:  Democrats lied?  What of it?
Click to expand...

Well my dear. Prove to me where I lied.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm wondering which Trumpster will be the first to claim that the voice on the tape is not Trump.  Any guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Moochelle does impressions and she has a deep voice.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Wanna be the first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many stupid Drumpfsters I cant make a solid pick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow if that isnt the pot calling the kettle black hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say anything about a pot. I said Drumpfsters are stupid and I cant really make a solid pick on who will be the first to claim its not Drumpfs voice.  Hell it may be Drumpf himself that will throw that out to see if it sticks with the rest of the bullshit he throws at the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I said for you to be calling us stupid is a big stretch given your skulls have nothing in them.
Click to expand...

Could not have said it better myself.excellent point taking him to school that trump had nothing to do with ny,that its Cuomo to hold accountable.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

WTF19 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm wondering which Trumpster will be the first to claim that the voice on the tape is not Trump.  Any guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Moochelle does impressions and she has a deep voice.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Wanna be the first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many stupid Drumpfsters I cant make a solid pick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow if that isnt the pot calling the kettle black hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say anything about a pot. I said Drumpfsters are stupid and I cant really make a solid pick on who will be the first to claim its not Drumpfs voice.  Hell it may be Drumpf himself that will throw that out to see if it sticks with the rest of the bullshit he throws at the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I said for you to be calling us stupid is a big stretch given your skulls have nothing in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not a big stretch. Its a known fact you Drumpfsters are stupid gullible children led around by a carnival barker that you allow to lie to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no barker needed.  its actually you and your pea brain.  you are putting all your faith into a bunch of criminals that you obviously dont see--fat hillary--treason w/the emails---BEIJING joe with the secret--law breaking investigation into a political opponent--BARRAG o for authorizing it,  these are all treasonist pieces of shit that did NOTHING but bad for AMERICA.  and you support these asswipes...that says alot about you---gullible s o b
Click to expand...

You so much owned his sorry as.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wo


eddiew said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm wondering which Trumpster will be the first to claim that the voice on the tape is not Trump.  Any guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Moochelle does impressions and she has a deep voice.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Wanna be the first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many stupid Drumpfsters I cant make a solid pick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow if that isnt the pot calling the kettle black hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say anything about a pot. I said Drumpfsters are stupid and I cant really make a solid pick on who will be the first to claim its not Drumpfs voice.  Hell it may be Drumpf himself that will throw that out to see if it sticks with the rest of the bullshit he throws at the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I said for you to be calling us stupid is a big stretch given your skulls have nothing in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not a big stretch. Its a known fact you Drumpfsters are stupid gullible children led around by a carnival barker that you allow to lie to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no barker needed.  its actually you and your pea brain.  you are putting all your faith into a bunch of criminals that you obviously dont see--fat hillary--treason w/the emails---BEIJING joe with the secret--law breaking investigation into a political opponent--BARRAG o for authorizing it,  these are all treasonist pieces of shit that did NOTHING but bad for AMERICA.  and you support these asswipes...that says alot about you---gullible s o b
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF are you talking about ? Only criminals around are Trump people  either indicted, in jail, or pardoned by the pos .Only reason he's still president  is because of his yellow cowardly senate and people like you with double digit IQ's
Click to expand...

wow this post wins first prize for most retarded post on the thread.biden went along with all the criminal actions of mass murderer Obama and so have all the dem cronies you liar.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eddiew said:


> LOL  all republicans here that kiss trumps boots are ""Losers and Suckers""


You just described you Biden ass kissers to a tee.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

excalibur said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is like a game of Texas hold-em.  Except Trump through his intelligence agencies get to peak at everybodies hole card.
> 
> Trump was briefed on the facts.  Fauci had to get his information from the WHO, or from China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, not really. The CIA et al aren't Doctors. The same crowd that gave us WMD's.
Click to expand...

That logic seems to escape their warped minds.lol


----------



## jc456

LA RAM FAN said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm wondering which Trumpster will be the first to claim that the voice on the tape is not Trump.  Any guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Moochelle does impressions and she has a deep voice.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Wanna be the first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many stupid Drumpfsters I cant make a solid pick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow if that isnt the pot calling the kettle black hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say anything about a pot. I said Drumpfsters are stupid and I cant really make a solid pick on who will be the first to claim its not Drumpfs voice.  Hell it may be Drumpf himself that will throw that out to see if it sticks with the rest of the bullshit he throws at the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I said for you to be calling us stupid is a big stretch given your skulls have nothing in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could not have said it better myself.excellent point taking him to school that trump had nothing to do with ny,that its Cuomo to hold accountable.
Click to expand...

It’s not in a demofk’s dna


----------



## WEATHER53

Trying to avoid a panic is not saying Covid does  not  exist no matter how much liberal feelings wish and need it to be that way.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

meaner gene said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt the CIA dipshit. It was the  NCMI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is part of the DIA, which in turn is part of the DoD. The same types that gave us WMD's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld, and the new american group that gave the CIA the "curveball" information.
Click to expand...

Wow I’m impressed,a biden lover who once actually went by facts,that won’t ever happen again.lol you biden worshippers always ignore pesky facts that the republican globalists,the neocon mass murderers in the bush administration as well as mass murderer globalist Romney,all hate trump same as the dems because he is trying to drain the swamp.lol


----------



## charwin95

j-mac said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
Click to expand...


You are very confused. Pete Navarro letter to Trump is a warning in late January that millions could be infected or deaths.  Despite of the warnings at the same time China is in full scale war with the Coronavirus. Trump stupidity downplayed the crisis with the help of Fox News and Limbaugh all the way to April and even today with the 190,000+ deaths. That’s a fact. 

From you Trump on daily meeting with CDC and NIH.... You are very poorly informed.  This is Trump schedules in February and March 2020. He also went to Delhi February 24 & 25 for photo op. DOES IT LOOK  LIKE TRUMP IS SERIOUS? Does it look like he goes to a meeting every day?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RodISHI said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't worry about that Chinese flu.  No big deal.  We've got it taken care of.  It's a hoax.
> 
> Go out, be with people, have fun, don't worry about spreading it, MAGA.
> 
> Fuckin' sociopath.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are afraid of living and in constantly in fear of dying and pursuing a normal life stay home, buy what you need online or have whatever delivered. Let everyone else who isn't as scared of living and dying when their time comes continue on with their life in pursuit of their own happiness. That is just to darn simple for you to grasp evidently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't mind that people no doubt spread the virus because they listened to him.
> 
> That is sociopathic, just like Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People cannot spread what they do not have. Your fear mongering and name calling accusations get you no where with me as they merely show what an ignorant asshat you are trying to control other peoples lives like they owe that to you. If you are scared stay the fuck home. If you think you are immune compromised stay home. It just doesn't get any more simple than that. Only a true psychopath would call another using common sense a sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if you're ignorant or lying.
> 
> But it's all coming out now, as we speak.  Trump ADMITS he knew, and looking back at WHAT HE SAYING THEN, he was lying to us.
> 
> You can't change that with your spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president is just like any other human in a position of authority that depends on others for accurate information. He shared what information he was getting at the time. That doesn't make him a liar as you claim but you calling him one because he shared what he knew as he learned it from others that were supposed to be the experts does just show your true colors as an insatiable prick with ears; and "you can't change that with your spin"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. the fatass is a incompetent fuckup and liar that knew in Nov that the virus was highly contagious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you and Mac58 have are slanderous lil pet names for anyone that doesn't agree with your bullshit. That is why I generally ignore both of you and the crap you both push.
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't worry about that Chinese flu.  No big deal.  We've got it taken care of.  It's a hoax.
> 
> Go out, be with people, have fun, don't worry about spreading it, MAGA.
> 
> Fuckin' sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are afraid of living and in constantly in fear of dying and pursuing a normal life stay home, buy what you need online or have whatever delivered. Let everyone else who isn't as scared of living and dying when their time comes continue on with their life in pursuit of their own happiness. That is just to darn simple for you to grasp evidently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't mind that people no doubt spread the virus because they listened to him.
> 
> That is sociopathic, just like Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People cannot spread what they do not have. Your fear mongering and name calling accusations get you no where with me as they merely show what an ignorant asshat you are trying to control other peoples lives like they owe that to you. If you are scared stay the fuck home. If you think you are immune compromised stay home. It just doesn't get any more simple than that. Only a true psychopath would call another using common sense a sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if you're ignorant or lying.
> 
> But it's all coming out now, as we speak.  Trump ADMITS he knew, and looking back at WHAT HE SAYING THEN, he was lying to us.
> 
> You can't change that with your spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president is just like any other human in a position of authority that depends on others for accurate information. He shared what information he was getting at the time. That doesn't make him a liar as you claim but you calling him one because he shared what he knew as he learned it from others that were supposed to be the experts does just show your true colors as an insatiable prick with ears; and "you can't change that with your spin"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sycophants own this.  Enjoy.  Your hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have a very creative mind. All I have ever had is one hero in my life and that hero is my very own husband.
Click to expand...

Exactly,that’s why I put him on ignore not too long ago.


----------



## jc456

LA RAM FAN said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt the CIA dipshit. It was the  NCMI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is part of the DIA, which in turn is part of the DoD. The same types that gave us WMD's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld, and the new american group that gave the CIA the "curveball" information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow I’m impressed,a biden lover who once actually went by facts,that won’t ever happen again.lol you biden worshippers always ignore pesky facts that the republican globalists,the neocon mass murderers in the bush administration as well as mass murderer globalist Romney,all hate trump same as the dems because he is trying to drain the swamp.lol
Click to expand...

One of the reasons for me voting for Trump


----------



## jc456

LA RAM FAN said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't worry about that Chinese flu.  No big deal.  We've got it taken care of.  It's a hoax.
> 
> Go out, be with people, have fun, don't worry about spreading it, MAGA.
> 
> Fuckin' sociopath.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are afraid of living and in constantly in fear of dying and pursuing a normal life stay home, buy what you need online or have whatever delivered. Let everyone else who isn't as scared of living and dying when their time comes continue on with their life in pursuit of their own happiness. That is just to darn simple for you to grasp evidently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't mind that people no doubt spread the virus because they listened to him.
> 
> That is sociopathic, just like Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People cannot spread what they do not have. Your fear mongering and name calling accusations get you no where with me as they merely show what an ignorant asshat you are trying to control other peoples lives like they owe that to you. If you are scared stay the fuck home. If you think you are immune compromised stay home. It just doesn't get any more simple than that. Only a true psychopath would call another using common sense a sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if you're ignorant or lying.
> 
> But it's all coming out now, as we speak.  Trump ADMITS he knew, and looking back at WHAT HE SAYING THEN, he was lying to us.
> 
> You can't change that with your spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president is just like any other human in a position of authority that depends on others for accurate information. He shared what information he was getting at the time. That doesn't make him a liar as you claim but you calling him one because he shared what he knew as he learned it from others that were supposed to be the experts does just show your true colors as an insatiable prick with ears; and "you can't change that with your spin"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. the fatass is a incompetent fuckup and liar that knew in Nov that the virus was highly contagious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you and Mac58 have are slanderous lil pet names for anyone that doesn't agree with your bullshit. That is why I generally ignore both of you and the crap you both push.
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't worry about that Chinese flu.  No big deal.  We've got it taken care of.  It's a hoax.
> 
> Go out, be with people, have fun, don't worry about spreading it, MAGA.
> 
> Fuckin' sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are afraid of living and in constantly in fear of dying and pursuing a normal life stay home, buy what you need online or have whatever delivered. Let everyone else who isn't as scared of living and dying when their time comes continue on with their life in pursuit of their own happiness. That is just to darn simple for you to grasp evidently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't mind that people no doubt spread the virus because they listened to him.
> 
> That is sociopathic, just like Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People cannot spread what they do not have. Your fear mongering and name calling accusations get you no where with me as they merely show what an ignorant asshat you are trying to control other peoples lives like they owe that to you. If you are scared stay the fuck home. If you think you are immune compromised stay home. It just doesn't get any more simple than that. Only a true psychopath would call another using common sense a sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if you're ignorant or lying.
> 
> But it's all coming out now, as we speak.  Trump ADMITS he knew, and looking back at WHAT HE SAYING THEN, he was lying to us.
> 
> You can't change that with your spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president is just like any other human in a position of authority that depends on others for accurate information. He shared what information he was getting at the time. That doesn't make him a liar as you claim but you calling him one because he shared what he knew as he learned it from others that were supposed to be the experts does just show your true colors as an insatiable prick with ears; and "you can't change that with your spin"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sycophants own this.  Enjoy.  Your hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have a very creative mind. All I have ever had is one hero in my life and that hero is my very own husband.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly,that’s why I put him on ignore not too long ago.
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mac1958 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is on tape: In early February, Trump told Woodward he knew how deadly the virus was, and in March, admitted he kept that knowledge hidden from the public.
> 
> 
> 
> They literally don't care.  Like their hero, they have no humanity.
Click to expand...

You just described you biden lovers to a tee.comedy gold.lol


----------



## jc456

charwin95 said:


> You are very confused. Pete Navarro letter to Trump is a warning in late January that millions could be infected or deaths. Despite of the warnings at the same time China is in full scale war with the Coronavirus. Trump stupidity downplayed the crisis with the help of Fox News and Limbaugh all the way to April and even today with the 190,000+ deaths. That’s a fact


Can you prove any of those deaths as corona caused? Hahaha hahaha hahaha, cdc can’t . Now you want me to believe you know? Hahaha hahaha hahaha


----------



## Quasar44

Great leaders don’t cause massive panic 
Woodward is a career Bolshevik hack and nothing else


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Care4all said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> ..he didn't lie ---you people have had TDS since 2016 and make crap up about anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please explain.....  how did he not lie, when he was telling us the complete opposite, of what he knew to be true??
Click to expand...

How about YOU explain why you cover up for the criminal actions of obozo and are stupid enough to vote for biden,a globalist who went along with the actions of mass murderer Obama expanding bush’s war.explain how you could possibly be an idiot to vote for him thinking he would be any better than trump the fact he went along with all the crimes Obama committed.oh let me guess,your hero Obama committed no crimes,yeah right,grow up.


----------



## meaner gene

LA RAM FAN said:


> Could not have said it better myself.excellent point taking him to school that trump had nothing to do with ny,that its Cuomo to hold accountable.



I'll remember that the next time a hurricane strikes Florida, or Texas.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

skews13 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of Trump, and his supporters, half a million Americans will be dead by years end, the economy has collapsed, millions will be permanently out of work, businesses will close and not reopen, the credibility of the country will be gone, we will be a second rate economy, and will have our national security more compromised than may ever be discovered, so a second rate grifter, and his family of second rate hustlers, could use the government to enrich themselves. It will take at least a decade to repair the damage that will be done by the time they are gone. It will take some very extreme, and harsh, but necessary steps to restore the country to what is was before the great undoing, that began in 1968, that has culminated to our current situation.
Click to expand...

Turn that around to saying because of the corruption of the dems and their supporters,half a million Americans will be dead by years end,the economy has collapsed,businesses will close and not reopen,and millions will be permanetely out of work because of the dem party,turn that post around to saying that and you nailed it and hit a home run.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

meaner gene said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could not have said it better myself.excellent point taking him to school that trump had nothing to do with ny,that its Cuomo to hold accountable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll remember that the next time a hurricane strikes Florida, or Texas.
Click to expand...

Knowing you biden supporters warped logic,that was alltrumps fault, that happened.lol


----------



## meaner gene

LA RAM FAN said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, not really. The CIA et al aren't Doctors. The same crowd that gave us WMD's.
> 
> 
> 
> That logic seems to escape their warped minds.lol
Click to expand...


Except the CIA didn't give up WMD's, that was Dick Cheney making a midnight run on CIA headquarters and telling the analysts to "rethink" their conclusions.
Also the Rumsfeld, Cheney group "plans for a new american century"  created the office of special plans to introduce "curveball" information.

The CIA didn't drop the ball, they were given a bucket and told to carry Bush's water.  Why do you think we had to go into Iraq without NATO, because they rejected the "curveball" intel, that Bush relied on.


----------



## meaner gene

WEATHER53 said:


> Trying to avoid s panic is not saying Covid does  not  exist no matter how much liberal feelings wish and need it to be that way.



There are 15 cases, soon to go down to almost zero
It's no worse than the seasonal flu
It will go away as if by magic when the weather gets warm

Trump was told in January that the virus was deadly, highly contagious and at least 5 times as bad as the worse flu.

"I always intended to play it down" - Trump


----------



## Flopper

Nostra said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In mid March the outbreak was small....
> 
> " The United States confirmed 669 new cases, bringing the total number to 3,485. Five more deaths were reported, bringing the total number to 65.[635] "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline of the COVID-19 pandemic in March 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Trump was acting to ramp up PPE in Mid March when there was only some 3500 cases and only 65 deaths...I'd say that was being proactive....See, You people want to look at this through the hindsight lens and attack him for political reasons....You ought to be ashamed of yourselves politicizing this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> 
> Bob Woodward interview on tape showed Trump knew this is a big crisis. He lied to Americans. Those deaths are not necessary. Trump is responsible for this crisis.......  Even today does it looks like he is serious fighting the pandemic? He goes around with these rallies most of his supporters don’t wear mask. He doesn’t even encourage them to wear mask against his own administrations policy.
> He tweeted Covid-19 are all lies, deaths and infections are all lies created by democrats. Tweeted only 9,000 deaths. Then promoted a lunatic doctor.
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an excellent President and hundreds of times better than the idiot you are trotting out to run for all your complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 194,000 Americans are dead because of his lies.
> 
> He called the Marines who Killed In Action at Bellau Wood, "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*".
> 
> He has attacked Gold Star Families and Denegrated the name of Men who were Prisoners of War.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, over 90,000 in 6 Democrat led illegal sanctuary states are dead because of inept and idiot Democrat governors and their global leading 8% mortality rate.  The remaining 44 states have the additional 100,000 deaths but with increased testing and much more common sense and less stupidity, a 1.8% mortality rate which brought the US down to 2.9%.  You can awwwk and parrot all the ignorant lying points you want, but this thing turned bad early because of idiot Democrats like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _To understand just how we found ourselves in such a devastating humanitarian and economic predicament, look no further than how the governors and legislatures of many red states blindly deferred to President Trump and his blatant disregard for medical expertise.
> 
> Adjusting for population, the ten states with the highest rates of new coronavirus cases are Florida, Alabama, Nevada, Louisiana, Mississippi, Georgia, South Carolina, Arizona, Tennessee and Arkansas._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to red states, the world views America with shock and pity
> 
> 
> There are no excuses for the devastation that many red states’ willful ignorance of medical expertise is unleashing upon America today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Kung Flu Death Rates:
> 
> New York: 6.97%
> New Jersey: 8.11%
> Mass: 7.42%
> CN: 8.28%
> PA:  5.38%
> DC: 4.25%
> 
> 
> Florida:  1.9%
> Texas: 2.08%
> NV: 1.98%
> AL: 1.71%
> GA: 2.15%
> TN: 1.19%
> 
> 
> See a pattern?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the pattern is clear.  The Northeast was hit hard by coronavirus being carried by people traveling from Europe which Trump refused to stop until it was too  late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the travel ban Crazy Joe attacked him for?
Click to expand...

If you would take time out from your nonstop posting, you might learn the truth, something quite foreign to Trump and his supporters.  First, Biden's comment was not about Trump's travel ban on  Europe.  Trump claimed erroneously that Biden was attacking his travel ban on China.  Biden actual tweet was:

“We are in the midst of a crisis with the coronavirus. We need to lead the way with science — not Donald Trump’s record of hysteria, xenophobia, and fear-mongering. He is the worst possible person to lead our country through a global health emergency.”

But Biden did not explicitly tie xenophobia to the China travel restriction. His tweet reflects coronavirus remarks he made during a campaign stop in Iowa Jan. 31, the day the travel restrictions with China were announced, two and half months before Trump began a travel ban on Europe.

Biden use of the word xenophbia in January and March was in reference to Trump many tweets using the phrases "foreign virus", "China virus", "China Flu", Kung Flu", Chinese Plague", etc.








						Fact-check: Did Biden call Trump ‘xenophobic’ for China travel restrictions?
					

This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on March 27, 2020.    Amid criticism of his administration’s response to the coronavirus pandemic, President Donald Trump routinely flags one a…



					www.statesman.com


----------



## eddiew

LA RAM FAN said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  all republicans here that kiss trumps boots are ""Losers and Suckers""
> 
> 
> 
> You just described you Biden ass kissers to a tee.lol
Click to expand...

You're a Ram fan ,,That's bad enough


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> It was Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld, and the new american group that gave the CIA the "curveball" information.





LA RAM FAN said:


> Wow I’m impressed,a biden lover who once actually went by facts,that won’t ever happen again.lol you biden worshippers always ignore pesky facts that the republican globalists,the neocon mass murderers in the bush administration as well as mass murderer globalist Romney,all hate trump same as the dems because he is trying to drain the swamp.lol


Actually it shows what happens when the white house tells the intelligence agencies what they want from them.

Just like Trump just told the whistleblower to stop releasing reports on russian election interference, and concentrate on china and iran.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BluesLegend said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Trump tries to avoid panicking a nation the left bitch and complain. I swear there is no pleasing the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is like the guy who isn't paying attention crossing the street in front of a bus.  And you don't want to panic him by warning him about the bus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's nothing like that idiot. Go back to school repeat 3rd grade.    The problem with Dems and the left is they can't think 5 minutes ahead. These bunch of dumb ass Democrats go berserk passing laws and regulations and heaping 'government' on us without one thought to the consequences of their actions. Oh just raise taxes and tax the hell out of businesses and the 'wealthy' in a blithering idiot Democrat's mind there won't be any negative consequences. Dems are literally too stupid to exist in nature.
Click to expand...

You win first prize for best post on this thread.thats what I have said too many times to remember till I was blue in the face repeating it because these stupid ass trolls keep evading these facts of mine playing a dodgeball game with me that you won’t find one person in the state of Michigan,California,or New York that does not want to see their dem leaders running those states hung up by the balls for making their states a dictatership and murdering many of their citizens.,it doesn’t end with just those three states either,practically all the dem leaders of these states are doing thesame,these coward trolls keep evading these facts of mine though and don’t even try to counter it cause they know they can’t.


----------



## WEATHER53

meaner gene said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid s panic is not saying Covid does  not  exist no matter how much liberal feelings wish and need it to be that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 15 cases, soon to go down to almost zero
> It's no worse than the seasonal flu
> It will go away as if by magic when the weather gets warm
> 
> Trump was told in January that the virus was deadly, highly contagious and at least 5 times as bad as the worse flu.
> 
> "I always intended to play it down" - Trump
Click to expand...

Play it down to avoid a panic is Very Presidential
You snowflakes needed another hoax so you have incorrrctly  stated that he said it was a non issue


----------



## LA RAM FAN

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld, and the new american group that gave the CIA the "curveball" information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I’m impressed,a biden lover who once actually went by facts,that won’t ever happen again.lol you biden worshippers always ignore pesky facts that the republican globalists,the neocon mass murderers in the bush administration as well as mass murderer globalist Romney,all hate trump same as the dems because he is trying to drain the swamp.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it shows what happens when the white house tells the intelligence agencies what they want from them.
> 
> Just like Trump just told the whistleblower to stop releasing reports on russian election interference, and concentrate on china and iran.
Click to expand...

You just lost your credibility on that debunked Russian interference propaganda,I’m not a trump supporter and I tear into him myself the fact he was an asshole for cutting off aide to Palestine but not doing the same for warmonger Israel kissing their ass,stick to facts like that one if you want to rag on trump for being a jerk but give it up already on that debunked rambling lies of russiagate.hee hee.


----------



## jc456

LA RAM FAN said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of Trump, and his supporters, half a million Americans will be dead by years end, the economy has collapsed, millions will be permanently out of work, businesses will close and not reopen, the credibility of the country will be gone, we will be a second rate economy, and will have our national security more compromised than may ever be discovered, so a second rate grifter, and his family of second rate hustlers, could use the government to enrich themselves. It will take at least a decade to repair the damage that will be done by the time they are gone. It will take some very extreme, and harsh, but necessary steps to restore the country to what is was before the great undoing, that began in 1968, that has culminated to our current situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn that around to saying because of the corruption of the dems and their supporters,half a million Americans will be dead by years end,the economy has collapsed,businesses will close and not reopen,and millions will be permanetely out of work because of the dem party,turn that post around to saying that and you nailed it and hit a home run.lol
Click to expand...

People will starve to death.  Demofks still can’t say why glasses fog when worn with masks! They disappear


----------



## eddiew

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld, and the new american group that gave the CIA the "curveball" information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I’m impressed,a biden lover who once actually went by facts,that won’t ever happen again.lol you biden worshippers always ignore pesky facts that the republican globalists,the neocon mass murderers in the bush administration as well as mass murderer globalist Romney,all hate trump same as the dems because he is trying to drain the swamp.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it shows what happens when the white house tells the intelligence agencies what they want from them.
> 
> Just like Trump just told the whistleblower to stop releasing reports on russian election interference, and concentrate on china and iran.
Click to expand...

Also told to quit white supremacist  news  Makes trump look bad


----------



## meaner gene

LA RAM FAN said:


> Turn that around to saying because of the corruption of the dems and their supporters,half a million Americans will be dead by years end,the economy has collapsed,businesses will close and not reopen,and millions will be permanetely out of work because of the dem party,turn that post around to saying that and you nailed it and hit a home run.lol


Turn your turn-around around. 
Trump basically told states like NY, NJ, Conn that the virus was going away by itself, it wasn't any worse than the flu, and there was no need to take precautionary measures.

Meanwhile a Trump was told in january, the exact opposite.

Trump hoped to "trick" the democrat governors into letting the virus run rampant through their states, and then blame them for the outbreak.

Well that plan backfired, after the dem governors got it under control,  no thanks to Trump, and since the virus doesn't obey politics, the republican governors are now paying the plrice.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Meister said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negative! He put a ban on China and later put one on Europe. How fucking stupid is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he didnt even really put a ban on China. He just banned Chinese nationals. Everyone else coming from China was allowed to come into the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! It was a joke. In the mean time, It's also coming in the back door from Europe, while he isn't giving a shit. He's a murderer and he knows it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cuomo sure is a murderer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in Gods name is wrong with you people? "Cuomo?" What does he have to do with Trump misleading Americans to their deaths? Fmr Senator Claire McCaskill: When Trump decided to lie to the American people about Covid, he ‘killed them’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just your tribe lying and you lap it up like a good little minion that you are.  You want to be spoon fed?  Feel free, but half of Americans think you're
> full of shit.
> Cuomo DID actually send people to their deaths when he placed infected people in the assisted living facilities.
> What an idiot and murderer he was, thousands die and you turn a blind eye to that.  Your tribe did not
> spoon feed you that, so you're in denial.  Run along, minion.
Click to expand...

I notice that only a resident troll did not like this excellent factual post of yours.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

meaner gene said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turn that around to saying because of the corruption of the dems and their supporters,half a million Americans will be dead by years end,the economy has collapsed,businesses will close and not reopen,and millions will be permanetely out of work because of the dem party,turn that post around to saying that and you nailed it and hit a home run.lol
> 
> 
> 
> Turn your turn-around around.
> Trump basically told states like NY, NJ, Conn that the virus was going away by itself, it wasn't any worse than the flu, and there was no need to take precautionary measures.
> 
> Meanwhile a Trump was told in january, the exact opposite.
> 
> Trump hoped to "trick" the democrat governors into letting the virus run rampant through their states, and then blame them for the outbreak.
> 
> Well that plan backfired, after the dem governors got it under control,  no thanks to Trump, and since the virus doesn't obey politics, the republican governors are now paying the plrice.
Click to expand...

Your grasping at straws as always.your being afucking liar that it was the dems who let the virus go,desperation time from you.hee hee.


----------



## eddiew

LA RAM FAN said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld, and the new american group that gave the CIA the "curveball" information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I’m impressed,a biden lover who once actually went by facts,that won’t ever happen again.lol you biden worshippers always ignore pesky facts that the republican globalists,the neocon mass murderers in the bush administration as well as mass murderer globalist Romney,all hate trump same as the dems because he is trying to drain the swamp.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it shows what happens when the white house tells the intelligence agencies what they want from them.
> 
> Just like Trump just told the whistleblower to stop releasing reports on russian election interference, and concentrate on china and iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just lost your credibility on that debunked Russian interference propaganda,I’m not a trump supporter and I tear into him myself the fact he was an asshole for cutting off aide to Palestine but not doing the same for warmonger Israel kissing their ass,stick to facts like that one if you want to rag on trump for being a jerk but give it up already on that debunked rambling lies of russiagate.hee hee.
Click to expand...

RAMbo  Are these lies too?
About 7,930,000 results (0.59 seconds) 







*Search Results*
*Web results*

*Even Republicans on the Intelligence Committee admit that ...*
www.washingtonpost.com › opinions › 2020/04/21 › e...

Apr 21, 2020 - Even _Republicans_ on the Intelligence Committee _admit_ that Putin _helped Trump_ get elected. _Russian_ President Vladimir Putin with President ...


*Senate Panel Details Ties Between 2016 Trump Campaign ...*
www.nytimes.com › U.S. › Politics


Aug 18, 2020 - President _Trump_ and President Vladimir V. Putin of _Russia_ at the Group of 20 ... American election to _help_ Mr. _Trump_ become president, _Russian_ intelligence ... with the _Russian_ government — a fact that _Republicans_ seized on to argue ... _Trump Admits_ Minimizing the Virus, Woodward Reports in New Book.

*Senate Intel Committee backs finding that Russia helped ...*
www.usatoday.com › news › politics › 2020/04/21 › se...

Apr 21, 2020 - Senate panel: No dispute that _Russia_ interfered in 2016 campaign. ... The _Republican_-led committee on Tuesday released a heavily redacted ... and _help_ the candidacy of Donald _Trump_," referring to the 2016 campaign and ...


*Senate Intel report confirms Russia aimed to help Trump in 2016*
www.politico.com › news › 2020/04/21 › senate-intel-r...

Apr 21, 2020 - Tuesday's bipartisan report, from a panel chaired by North Carolina _Republican_ Richard Burr, undercuts _Trump's_ years of efforts to portray ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

meaner gene said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to admit when our nation has dropped the ball.  The truth can be hard to take but the fact we didn't have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The country didn't drop the ball.  Trump deliberately took the ball and threw it into the weeds.
Click to expand...

There  you go lying again,our corrupt government institutions did indeed drop the ball,not trump.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they didn't hype it!  Trump said so himself....
> 
> now you owe democrats, an apology!
> 
> and an apology to all the family members of the needless dead that he caused through his dereliction of duty....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats didn't hype the Biden virus?  Why the F do you think it's the Biden virus?   You've constantly hyped it.  Grow the F up
Click to expand...

Could not have said it better myself.


----------



## meaner gene

WEATHER53 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I always intended to play it down" - Trump
> 
> 
> 
> Play it down to avoid a panic is Very Presidential
> You snowflakes needed another hoax so you have incorrrctly  stated that he said it was a non issue
Click to expand...

Then I have news for you.  If Trump is trying to avoid panic, why did Trump "play it up" when it came to:
Caravans on the mexican border.
ANTIFA protests and violence.
The election being "rigged"
The suburbs having their police "defunded"

Trump incites panic, but the panic that gets him votes, not the panic that would save 200.000+ lives.


----------



## meaner gene

LA RAM FAN said:


> You just lost your credibility on that debunked Russian interference propaganda,I’m not a trump supporter ...



For somebody who doesn't support Trump, you sure support what Putin did in the 2016 election (see the republican senate intelligence report book 5 to prove that), and what Putin is doing in the 2020 election.

For that see the current report that Putin is spreading anti-Biden fake news.


----------



## Flopper

meaner gene said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid s panic is not saying Covid does  not  exist no matter how much liberal feelings wish and need it to be that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 15 cases, soon to go down to almost zero
> It's no worse than the seasonal flu
> It will go away as if by magic when the weather gets warm
> 
> Trump was told in January that the virus was deadly, highly contagious and at least 5 times as bad as the worse flu.
> 
> "I always intended to play it down" - Trump
Click to expand...

I think most people would agree that a president downplaying and lying to the American people about a threat they can do nothing about could be excusable.  However, downplaying the most serious healthcare crisis in a hundred years is inexcusable.  People have to make decisions and they need the truth not bullshit and sugarcoated lies. Business owners have to make decisions on the operation of their business and the threat the virus poses for employees and customers.  Families have to decide on social gatherings such as weddings and social events, wearing masks, and social distancing.   The virus is bad enough but Trump has created an addition crisis in America, who to believe the president or the healthcare people.

The most important factor in controlling an epidemic is deciding on a best course of action and getting everybody onboard.  Trump has made that impossible.  Thus, the infections, deaths and resulting restrictions will continue through next year along with the economic fallout regardless of whether we have a vaccine or not.


----------



## meaner gene

LA RAM FAN said:


> You just lost your credibility on that debunked Russian interference propaganda,I’m not a trump supporter...





eddiew said:


> *Even Republicans on the Intelligence Committee admit that ...*
> www.washingtonpost.com › opinions › 2020/04/21 › e...
> 
> *Senate Panel Details Ties Between 2016 Trump Campaign ...*
> www.nytimes.com › U.S. › Politics
> 
> *Senate Intel Committee backs finding that Russia helped ...*
> www.usatoday.com › news › politics › 2020/04/21 › se...
> 
> *Senate Intel report confirms Russia aimed to help Trump in 2016*
> www.politico.com › news › 2020/04/21 › senate-intel-r...



Reports by the republican senate intelligence committee don't count to a Trump supporter.


----------



## jc456

LA RAM FAN said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld, and the new american group that gave the CIA the "curveball" information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I’m impressed,a biden lover who once actually went by facts,that won’t ever happen again.lol you biden worshippers always ignore pesky facts that the republican globalists,the neocon mass murderers in the bush administration as well as mass murderer globalist Romney,all hate trump same as the dems because he is trying to drain the swamp.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it shows what happens when the white house tells the intelligence agencies what they want from them.
> 
> Just like Trump just told the whistleblower to stop releasing reports on russian election interference, and concentrate on china and iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just lost your credibility on that debunked Russian interference propaganda,I’m not a trump supporter and I tear into him myself the fact he was an asshole for cutting off aide to Palestine but not doing the same for warmonger Israel kissing their ass,stick to facts like that one if you want to rag on trump for being a jerk but give it up already on that debunked rambling lies of russiagate.hee hee.
Click to expand...

They can’t out debate us. Put em in a corner, they go silent


----------



## jc456

Flopper said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid s panic is not saying Covid does  not  exist no matter how much liberal feelings wish and need it to be that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 15 cases, soon to go down to almost zero
> It's no worse than the seasonal flu
> It will go away as if by magic when the weather gets warm
> 
> Trump was told in January that the virus was deadly, highly contagious and at least 5 times as bad as the worse flu.
> 
> "I always intended to play it down" - Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think most people would agree that a president downplaying and lying to the American people about a threat they can do nothing about could be excusable.  However, downplaying the most serious healthcare crisis in a hundred years is inexcusable.  People have to make decisions and they need the truth not bullshit and sugarcoated lies. Business owners have to make decisions on the operation of their business and the threat the virus poses for employees and customers.  Families have to decide on social gathers such as weddings and wearing masks, and social distancing.   Trump has created an addition crisis in America, who to believe the president or the healthcare people?
Click to expand...

So why did the demofks purposely lie about the deaths of 190,000 people?  Seems integrity of the demofks is gone


----------



## meaner gene

LA RAM FAN said:


> You just lost your credibility on that debunked Russian interference propaganda,I’m not a trump supporter ...





jc456 said:


> They can’t put debate us. Put em in a corner, they go silent


He thinks we lost credibility by citing the republican senate intelligence committee report (book 5 to be exact)

His "debunking" has been completely debunked.


----------



## charwin95

j-mac said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
Click to expand...


From you......... Trump fighting it aggressively. Are you kidding me? Trump tweeted that all these Coronavirus are all lies created by democrats and the media, only 9,000 deaths because that is what Qanon told him, praised a lunatic doctor, spreading misinformation and lie most of the time, no mask, blasted Biden because he wear mask. 

NOW you tell me if Trump is really serious fighting the virus? Trump is total clown.

Ibe been involved with most of these Trump discussions since 2015. So I’m not sure what you are talking about.

Obama handling of H1N1 was way way far better than this lousy Trump. Americans did not panic, no panic buying, no food shortages, nobody lined up for food, stock remained intact, unemployment the same, no businesses loses or closures, no trillions$ bail out,the whole country remained calm, no finger pointing,  no blaming, economy stays intact. That is a an example of excellent leadership..

Now compare that to Trump.


----------



## meaner gene

Flopper said:


> Business owners have to make decisions on the operation of their business and the threat the virus poses for employees and customers.  Families have to decide on social gathers such as weddings and wearing masks, and social distancing.   Trump has created an addition crisis in America, who to believe the president or the healthcare people?





jc456 said:


> So why did they purposely lie about the deaths of 190,000 people?  Seems integrity of the demofks is gone


Here we go.  The crazy-ass bullshit is their only response.

What 200,000 dead? It's all fake news.


----------



## Leo123

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


Oh Jesus!  Trump changed his mind!!  He didn't want to start a panic but then listened to the experts!!!!! STOP THE PRESSES!!! TRUMP IS A LIAR!!!  What bullshit.  Actually, the ONLY ones causing a panic are the Democrats who want everyone to suffer so their empty shell candidate 'Slo-Joe' Might stand a snowball's chance in Hell of getting elected.   You TDSers are such fucking suckers.


----------



## meaner gene

charwin95 said:


> Obama handling of H1N1 was way way far better than this lousy Trump. Americans did not panic, no panic buying, no food shortages, nobody lined up for food, stock remained intact, unemployment the same, no businesses loses or closures, no trillions$ bail out,the whole country remained calm, no finger pointing,  no blaming, economy stays intact. That is a an example of excellent leadership..
> 
> Now compare that to Trump.



Compare to what they did in South Korea.  They wore masks, did testing, and never had to shut down their economy.

*How South Korea Reined In Coronavirus Without Shutting - NPR*
www.npr.org › sections › goatsandsoda › 2020/03/26 › h...

Mar 26, 2020 - It's one of several places in Asia that _did_ not use draconian lockdown ... 



*136 new cases* and *5 new deaths* in *South Korea* [source]
compared to



*21,351 new cases* and *330 new deaths* in *the United States*


----------



## buttercup

After reading this thread, I can see why we're losing our republic.     Too many people here are glued to the idiot box.


----------



## meaner gene

Trump doesn't want to panic the american people.



*US sending 5,200 troops to border with Mexico - BBC News*
www.bbc.com › news › world-us-canada-46026050

President _Trump_ has described the thousands of migrants headed for the US as an ... The Pentagon is sending over 5,200 troops to the _border_ with _Mexico_ as thousands of Central American migrants walk towards the US in a _caravan_.


----------



## meaner gene

buttercup said:


> After reading this thread, I can see why we're losing our republic.     Too many people here are glued to the idiot box.



Trump watches fox news 8 hours a day.  5 hours at night, and 3 hours in the morning.


----------



## Flopper

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I've been saying all along, none of this had to happen.
> 
> I was basing that on the fact that trump tore apart our system to prevent this from happening.
> 
> I now include basing this on the fact that trump has known the truth about the virus from the start and not only didn't do anything about it, he actually did and said things he knew that would make the situation worse.
> 
> He didn't take any proper steps for contact tracing and testing. He didn't take any proper steps to make sure we had enough PPE and medical supplies and equipment.
> 
> He refused the WHO tests which guaranteed that we wouldn't have a uniform test that actually worked all the time.
> 
> Then all the lies for months on end and to this day about this.
> 
> He sent out tweets to liberate Michigan and other states knowing that it would cause the virus to spread there and other states. He held large gatherings knowing that it would spread the virus more.
> 
> Most of what he did was actions that would guarantee the mess we're in now. In fact, a worse mess, since some governors took quick action while others followed trump and didn't take action quickly.
> 
> All with trump encouraging those governors to take actions that guaranteed that the virus would spread more causing more needless deaths and suffering.
> 
> I am so sick and tired of the lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Admits Minimizing the Virus, Woodward Reports in New Book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what a source,Woodward,the disinformation specialist for the CIA.lol
Click to expand...

The real source is the recording in which Trump admitted he knew how serious the virus was but he chose to downplay it misleading the people and in so doing created a crisis of trust with Trump telling the people one thing and his healthcare experts telling them the very opposite. Thus the die was set.  With the people divide on who they believed and prevention, it would be impossible to control the spread of the virus and we now see the result in nearly 200,000 deaths, a struggling economy, and no end in sight.


----------



## bravoactual

eddiew said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  all republicans here that kiss trumps boots are ""Losers and Suckers""
> 
> 
> 
> You just described you Biden ass kissers to a tee.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a Ram fan ,,That's bad enough
Click to expand...


There is no accounting for taste.


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just lost your credibility on that debunked Russian interference propaganda,I’m not a trump supporter ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can’t put debate us. Put em in a corner, they go silent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He thinks we lost credibility by citing the republican senate intelligence committee report (book 5 to be exact)
> 
> His "debunking" has been completely debunked.
Click to expand...

You don’t want to know the truth. And that’s the credibility you lost


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Mac1958 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Why are you denying this?  Are you afraid to listen to the tape?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rev Transcription Editor
> 
> 
> Read the interactive transcript on Rev.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rev.com
Click to expand...

Those that died with COVID 19 was that the deciding factor of their death or was it because they had health issues and they died because of their poor health? Millions more catch COVID 19 but don't die from it


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> Here we go. The crazy-ass bullshit is their only response.
> 
> What 200,000 dead? It's all fake news


They died, but not due to wuhan . And, you have no proof they did. Nor does the cdc. There’s that


----------



## bravoactual

Flopper said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In mid March the outbreak was small....
> 
> " The United States confirmed 669 new cases, bringing the total number to 3,485. Five more deaths were reported, bringing the total number to 65.[635] "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline of the COVID-19 pandemic in March 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Trump was acting to ramp up PPE in Mid March when there was only some 3500 cases and only 65 deaths...I'd say that was being proactive....See, You people want to look at this through the hindsight lens and attack him for political reasons....You ought to be ashamed of yourselves politicizing this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> 
> Bob Woodward interview on tape showed Trump knew this is a big crisis. He lied to Americans. Those deaths are not necessary. Trump is responsible for this crisis.......  Even today does it looks like he is serious fighting the pandemic? He goes around with these rallies most of his supporters don’t wear mask. He doesn’t even encourage them to wear mask against his own administrations policy.
> He tweeted Covid-19 are all lies, deaths and infections are all lies created by democrats. Tweeted only 9,000 deaths. Then promoted a lunatic doctor.
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an excellent President and hundreds of times better than the idiot you are trotting out to run for all your complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 194,000 Americans are dead because of his lies.
> 
> He called the Marines who Killed In Action at Bellau Wood, "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*".
> 
> He has attacked Gold Star Families and Denegrated the name of Men who were Prisoners of War.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, over 90,000 in 6 Democrat led illegal sanctuary states are dead because of inept and idiot Democrat governors and their global leading 8% mortality rate.  The remaining 44 states have the additional 100,000 deaths but with increased testing and much more common sense and less stupidity, a 1.8% mortality rate which brought the US down to 2.9%.  You can awwwk and parrot all the ignorant lying points you want, but this thing turned bad early because of idiot Democrats like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _To understand just how we found ourselves in such a devastating humanitarian and economic predicament, look no further than how the governors and legislatures of many red states blindly deferred to President Trump and his blatant disregard for medical expertise.
> 
> Adjusting for population, the ten states with the highest rates of new coronavirus cases are Florida, Alabama, Nevada, Louisiana, Mississippi, Georgia, South Carolina, Arizona, Tennessee and Arkansas._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to red states, the world views America with shock and pity
> 
> 
> There are no excuses for the devastation that many red states’ willful ignorance of medical expertise is unleashing upon America today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Kung Flu Death Rates:
> 
> New York: 6.97%
> New Jersey: 8.11%
> Mass: 7.42%
> CN: 8.28%
> PA:  5.38%
> DC: 4.25%
> 
> 
> Florida:  1.9%
> Texas: 2.08%
> NV: 1.98%
> AL: 1.71%
> GA: 2.15%
> TN: 1.19%
> 
> 
> See a pattern?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the pattern is clear.  The Northeast was hit hard by coronavirus being carried by people traveling from Europe which Trump refused to stop until it was too  late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the travel ban Crazy Joe attacked him for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you would take time out from your nonstop posting, you might learn the truth, something quite foreign to Trump and his supporters.  First, Biden's comment was not about Trump's travel ban on  Europe.  Trump claimed erroneously that Biden was attacking his travel ban on China.  Biden actual tweet was:
> 
> “We are in the midst of a crisis with the coronavirus. We need to lead the way with science — not Donald Trump’s record of hysteria, xenophobia, and fear-mongering. He is the worst possible person to lead our country through a global health emergency.”
> 
> But Biden did not explicitly tie xenophobia to the China travel restriction. His tweet reflects coronavirus remarks he made during a campaign stop in Iowa Jan. 31, the day the travel restrictions with China were announced, two and half months before Trump began a travel ban on Europe.
> 
> Biden use of the word xenophbia in January and March was in reference to Trump many tweets using the phrases "foreign virus", "China virus", "China Flu", Kung Flu", Chinese Plague", etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Biden call Trump ‘xenophobic’ for China travel restrictions?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on March 27, 2020.    Amid criticism of his administration’s response to the coronavirus pandemic, President Donald Trump routinely flags one a…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
Click to expand...


Time To Remember 45 sent tons of Personal Protective Equipment (P.P.E.) to Communist China.


----------



## buttercup

meaner gene said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> After reading this thread, I can see why we're losing our republic.     Too many people here are glued to the idiot box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump watches fox news 8 hours a day.  5 hours at night, and 3 hours in the morning.
Click to expand...


I don't care about Trump, I'm not a Trump supporter, never have been.   I was talking about the people on this thread, not Trump.


----------



## buttercup

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Why are you denying this?  Are you afraid to listen to the tape?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rev Transcription Editor
> 
> 
> Read the interactive transcript on Rev.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rev.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that died with COVID 19 was that the deciding factor of their death or was it because they had health issues and they died because of their poor health? Millions more catch COVID 19 but don't die from it
Click to expand...


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Those that died with COVID 19 was that the deciding factor of their death or was it because they had health issues and they died because of their poor health? Millions more catch COVID 19 but don't die from it


No different than a 22 year-old healthy american soldier getting shot in Afghanistan, and a frail 80 year-old getting shot.   The 80 year-old is much more likely to die, but the cause of death was the gun shot, not his poor health.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

buttercup said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Why are you denying this?  Are you afraid to listen to the tape?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rev Transcription Editor
> 
> 
> Read the interactive transcript on Rev.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rev.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that died with COVID 19 was that the deciding factor of their death or was it because they had health issues and they died because of their poor health? Millions more catch COVID 19 but don't die from it
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Dying with COVID 19 is not the same as dying because of COVID 19,
I heard that those who died from COVID 19 NUMBER WAS AROUND LESS THAN 9000


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those that died with COVID 19 was that the deciding factor of their death or was it because they had health issues and they died because of their poor health? Millions more catch COVID 19 but don't die from it
> 
> 
> 
> No different than a 22 year-old healthy american soldier getting shot in Afghanistan, and a frail 80 year-old getting shot.   The 80 year-old is much more likely to die, but the cause of death was the gun shot, not his poor health.
Click to expand...

You're comparing two killings by the same cause but in different situations
Dying from COVID 19 is different than dying with COVID 19.
H1N1 killed more young healthy adults than it did older adults.


----------



## buttercup

bigrebnc1775 said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Why are you denying this?  Are you afraid to listen to the tape?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rev Transcription Editor
> 
> 
> Read the interactive transcript on Rev.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rev.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that died with COVID 19 was that the deciding factor of their death or was it because they had health issues and they died because of their poor health? Millions more catch COVID 19 but don't die from it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dying with COVID 19 is not the same as dying because of COVID 19,
> I heard that those who died from COVID 19 NUMBER WAS AROUND LESS THAN 9000
Click to expand...


 I was agreeing with you, that's why I posted that video.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

buttercup said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Why are you denying this?  Are you afraid to listen to the tape?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rev Transcription Editor
> 
> 
> Read the interactive transcript on Rev.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rev.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that died with COVID 19 was that the deciding factor of their death or was it because they had health issues and they died because of their poor health? Millions more catch COVID 19 but don't die from it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dying with COVID 19 is not the same as dying because of COVID 19,
> I heard that those who died from COVID 19 NUMBER WAS AROUND LESS THAN 9000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was agreeing with you, that's why I posted that video.
Click to expand...

I know you were just wanted to make the point of the video known in words since no supporter of the COVID IS DEADLY TOOTHERS will not view the video


----------



## Flopper

kaz said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought for sure nothing could expose Trump's lack of character the way the "Suckers and Losers" report did. Fooled me. Lying to Americans about how dangerous and deadly COVID-19 was brought Trump to a new depth of evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean that lie by the liberal editor of the Atlantic? As for lying to American's about C-19, that's a lie as well...So, you're just a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only complete assholes can listen to those recordings and not realize what a liar Trump has been about COVID.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About what exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony of course being the Camp is lying and Trump didn't.  Trump said "downplay," not deny.  And that's what he did while he also restricted travel and then shut down the economy
Click to expand...

Trump did shutdown foreign travel.  He did not shutdown the economy, nor open it.  That power was reserved for the states.  The president could recommend, create guidelines, use the bully pulpit to support or oppose the governors but in the end the tough job of weighting the misery caused by the virus versus the misery caused by an economic shutdown rested with the governors.

Trump certainly did deny the seriousness of the virus over and over and over while his healthcare advisors did the opposite which pretty well guaranteed that there would not be sufficient compliance to stop the virus or even slow it down.


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those that died with COVID 19 was that the deciding factor of their death or was it because they had health issues and they died because of their poor health? Millions more catch COVID 19 but don't die from it
> 
> 
> 
> No different than a 22 year-old healthy american soldier getting shot in Afghanistan, and a frail 80 year-old getting shot.   The 80 year-old is much more likely to die, but the cause of death was the gun shot, not his poor health.
Click to expand...

Me ricochet, nice deflection


----------



## jc456

Flopper said:


> Trump did shutdown foreign travel. He did not shutdown the economy, nor open it. That power was reserved for the states. The president could recommend, create guidelines, use the bully pulpit to support or oppose the governors but in the end the tough job of weighting the misery caused by the virus versus the misery caused by an economic shutdown rested with the governors


So you agree the demofk governors put 20 million out of work! I agree


----------



## Flopper

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump did shutdown foreign travel. He did not shutdown the economy, nor open it. That power was reserved for the states. The president could recommend, create guidelines, use the bully pulpit to support or oppose the governors but in the end the tough job of weighting the misery caused by the virus versus the misery caused by an economic shutdown rested with the governors
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree the demofk governors put 20 million out of work! I agree
Click to expand...

They had no choice after the Trump administration's failure to produce working test kits, stockpile reagents, or even coordinate with states on delivery and processing tests. Trump and the CDC had their chance to stop the virus before it spread across the county and they failed primarily due to a lack of leadership, preparation, and infighting between Trump and his medical advisors.


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> H1N1 killed more young healthy adults than it did older adults.


That's because older adults had been exposed to previous flu strains, and thus had great immune response.  Young people never went through pandemics:

Three worldwide (*pandemic*) *outbreaks* of *influenza* occurred in the 20th century: in 1918, 1957, and 1968.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> H1N1 killed more young healthy adults than it did older adults.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because older adults had been exposed to previous flu strains, and thus had great immune response.  Young people never went through pandemics:
> 
> Three worldwide (*pandemic*) *outbreaks* of *influenza* occurred in the 20th century: in 1918, 1957, and 1968.
Click to expand...

So you're saying herd immunity works. But doesn't address the cause of death


----------



## meaner gene

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump did shutdown foreign travel. He did not shutdown the economy, nor open it. That power was reserved for the states. The president could recommend, create guidelines, use the bully pulpit to support or oppose the governors but in the end the tough job of weighting the misery caused by the virus versus the misery caused by an economic shutdown rested with the governors
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree the demofk governors put 20 million out of work! I agree
Click to expand...

As Cuomo said, he needed to keep the medical community from being overwhelmed, and he tried other lesser measures.  He was the first to put quarantines into place, the first to limit social gathering size.  and because the coronavirus continued out of control Cuomo "closed the valve" and ordered the shutdowns, and stay at home.

That's because Trump left it to the governors to do anything at all.


----------



## Flopper

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid s panic is not saying Covid does  not  exist no matter how much liberal feelings wish and need it to be that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 15 cases, soon to go down to almost zero
> It's no worse than the seasonal flu
> It will go away as if by magic when the weather gets warm
> 
> Trump was told in January that the virus was deadly, highly contagious and at least 5 times as bad as the worse flu.
> 
> "I always intended to play it down" - Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think most people would agree that a president downplaying and lying to the American people about a threat they can do nothing about could be excusable.  However, downplaying the most serious healthcare crisis in a hundred years is inexcusable.  People have to make decisions and they need the truth not bullshit and sugarcoated lies. Business owners have to make decisions on the operation of their business and the threat the virus poses for employees and customers.  Families have to decide on social gathers such as weddings and wearing masks, and social distancing.   Trump has created an addition crisis in America, who to believe the president or the healthcare people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why did the demofks purposely lie about the deaths of 190,000 people?  Seems integrity of the demofks is gone
Click to expand...

Those number come from the Trump administration.


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> So you're saying herd immunity works. But doesn't address the cause of death



When the lethality of the virus is 0.02% you can achieve herd immunity.
The lethality of the coronavirus was 100 times higher.  At those levels achieving herd immunity means the death of millions, and not thousands.

So it's a matter of how many people you're willing to sacrafice, and how many are too many.

If you're willing to lose 25 million Americans, then go for herd immunity.


----------



## Flopper

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump did shutdown foreign travel. He did not shutdown the economy, nor open it. That power was reserved for the states. The president could recommend, create guidelines, use the bully pulpit to support or oppose the governors but in the end the tough job of weighting the misery caused by the virus versus the misery caused by an economic shutdown rested with the governors
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree the demofk governors put 20 million out of work! I agree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As Cuomo said, he needed to keep the medical community from being overwhelmed, and he tried other lesser measures.  He was the first to put quarantines into place, the first to limit social gathering size.  and because the coronavirus continued out of control Cuomo "closed the valve" and ordered the shutdowns, and stay at home.
> 
> That's because Trump left it to the governors to do anything at all.
Click to expand...

He certainly wouldn't want to be the one that shutdown the economy in an election year.   Doing the right thing even if cost him the election would have taken real courage, something Trump is bit short on.


----------



## Flopper

bravoactual said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In mid March the outbreak was small....
> 
> " The United States confirmed 669 new cases, bringing the total number to 3,485. Five more deaths were reported, bringing the total number to 65.[635] "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline of the COVID-19 pandemic in March 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Trump was acting to ramp up PPE in Mid March when there was only some 3500 cases and only 65 deaths...I'd say that was being proactive....See, You people want to look at this through the hindsight lens and attack him for political reasons....You ought to be ashamed of yourselves politicizing this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> 
> Bob Woodward interview on tape showed Trump knew this is a big crisis. He lied to Americans. Those deaths are not necessary. Trump is responsible for this crisis.......  Even today does it looks like he is serious fighting the pandemic? He goes around with these rallies most of his supporters don’t wear mask. He doesn’t even encourage them to wear mask against his own administrations policy.
> He tweeted Covid-19 are all lies, deaths and infections are all lies created by democrats. Tweeted only 9,000 deaths. Then promoted a lunatic doctor.
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an excellent President and hundreds of times better than the idiot you are trotting out to run for all your complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 194,000 Americans are dead because of his lies.
> 
> He called the Marines who Killed In Action at Bellau Wood, "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*".
> 
> He has attacked Gold Star Families and Denegrated the name of Men who were Prisoners of War.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, over 90,000 in 6 Democrat led illegal sanctuary states are dead because of inept and idiot Democrat governors and their global leading 8% mortality rate.  The remaining 44 states have the additional 100,000 deaths but with increased testing and much more common sense and less stupidity, a 1.8% mortality rate which brought the US down to 2.9%.  You can awwwk and parrot all the ignorant lying points you want, but this thing turned bad early because of idiot Democrats like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _To understand just how we found ourselves in such a devastating humanitarian and economic predicament, look no further than how the governors and legislatures of many red states blindly deferred to President Trump and his blatant disregard for medical expertise.
> 
> Adjusting for population, the ten states with the highest rates of new coronavirus cases are Florida, Alabama, Nevada, Louisiana, Mississippi, Georgia, South Carolina, Arizona, Tennessee and Arkansas._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to red states, the world views America with shock and pity
> 
> 
> There are no excuses for the devastation that many red states’ willful ignorance of medical expertise is unleashing upon America today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Kung Flu Death Rates:
> 
> New York: 6.97%
> New Jersey: 8.11%
> Mass: 7.42%
> CN: 8.28%
> PA:  5.38%
> DC: 4.25%
> 
> 
> Florida:  1.9%
> Texas: 2.08%
> NV: 1.98%
> AL: 1.71%
> GA: 2.15%
> TN: 1.19%
> 
> 
> See a pattern?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the pattern is clear.  The Northeast was hit hard by coronavirus being carried by people traveling from Europe which Trump refused to stop until it was too  late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the travel ban Crazy Joe attacked him for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you would take time out from your nonstop posting, you might learn the truth, something quite foreign to Trump and his supporters.  First, Biden's comment was not about Trump's travel ban on  Europe.  Trump claimed erroneously that Biden was attacking his travel ban on China.  Biden actual tweet was:
> 
> “We are in the midst of a crisis with the coronavirus. We need to lead the way with science — not Donald Trump’s record of hysteria, xenophobia, and fear-mongering. He is the worst possible person to lead our country through a global health emergency.”
> 
> But Biden did not explicitly tie xenophobia to the China travel restriction. His tweet reflects coronavirus remarks he made during a campaign stop in Iowa Jan. 31, the day the travel restrictions with China were announced, two and half months before Trump began a travel ban on Europe.
> 
> Biden use of the word xenophbia in January and March was in reference to Trump many tweets using the phrases "foreign virus", "China virus", "China Flu", Kung Flu", Chinese Plague", etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Biden call Trump ‘xenophobic’ for China travel restrictions?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on March 27, 2020.    Amid criticism of his administration’s response to the coronavirus pandemic, President Donald Trump routinely flags one a…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time To Remember 45 sent tons of Personal Protective Equipment (P.P.E.) to Communist China.
Click to expand...

That was in January when it was all a hoax.


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> He was the first to put quarantines into place, the first to limit social gathering size.  and because the coronavirus continued out of control Cuomo "closed the valve" and ordered the shutdowns, and stay at home.
> 
> That's because Trump left it to the governors to do anything at all.





Flopper said:


> He certainly wouldn't want to be the one that shutdown the economy in an election year.   Doing the right thing even if cost him the election would have taken real courage, something Trump is bit short on.


Trump saw the coronavirus as a "New York" issue, since NY was the hardest hit, and it spread like wildfire.

It's been reported Trump actually "played it down" so that it would hit NY and the surrounding democratic states hard, for political gain.

Little did Trump realize that you can't contain a virus from crossing political lines.  And now the hardest hit are republican states.


----------



## meaner gene

Nostra said:


> Kung Flu Death Rates:
> 
> New York: 6.97%
> *New Jersey: 8.11%*
> Mass: 7.42%
> CN: 8.28%
> PA:  5.38%
> DC: 4.25%
> 
> *Florida:  1.9%*
> Texas: 2.08%
> NV: 1.98%
> AL: 1.71%
> GA: 2.15%
> TN: 1.19%
> See a pattern?



Actually there is a pattern.  The top were the earliest hit by the coronavirus, and before effective therapies were discovered (by trail and error), while the later group was after they learned the best ways to treat patients.

Now explain the current death rates.








						United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




					www.worldometers.info
				




New deaths (current)


Florida
+181
 

New Jersey+9


----------



## Nostra

Aldo Raine said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
Click to expand...

All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.


----------



## Nostra

Mac1958 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my Lord..... So, you would have rather had him panic the citizenry, dictate a slew of restrictions from DC, and talk about nothing but doom and gloom eh? Great plan...
> 
> You can look at it like that, but clearly, other than snarky attacks on Trump, Democrats didn't have a better plan that what he did....
> 
> 
> 
> Took early action to cut off travel from China
> Built the world’s leading testing system from nothing
> Enacted mitigation measures to slow the spread
> Mobilized public and private sectors to secure needed supplies
> Took action to protect vulnerable Americans
> Launched effort to deliver a vaccine and therapeutics in record time
> Provided support to workers and businesses
> Paved way for reopening to get America working again
> Surged resources to hot spots as they arose
> Confronted China as origin of the virus while Democrats and media cowered
> *At the outset, President Trump took action to stop travel from China to stem the spread to the United States as long as possible.*
> 
> While Democrats were focused on their impeachment sham, President Trump took swift and decisive action to stop travel from China in January and enhanced airport screenings to help stop cases from coming into the United States as long as possible.
> In his February 4th State of the Union address, President Trump pledged to “take all necessary steps to safeguard our citizens from the virus,” while the Democrats’ response made not a single mention of the virus or even the threat of China.
> *President Trump built the world’s leading testing system from nothing, based on a virus we have never faced before.*
> 
> In order to accurately trace and combat this virus, President Trump set out to build the world’s best testing system, and that’s exactly what he did.
> We have already conducted more than 65 million tests, far outpacing any other country.
> *As soon as cases began to rise, President Trump released guidance to slow the spread.*
> 
> President Trump released guidance recommending mitigation measures critical to slowing the spread of the virus, and the American people stepped up to do their part.
> Dr. Fauci and Dr. Birx have attested to the fact that President Trump took action as soon as the data was presented to him.
> *In order to secure the supplies needed to confront the surge in coronavirus we faced, President Trump led the largest mobilization of public and private sector resources since WWII.*
> 
> The President directed his Administration to secure and distribute needed medical supplies to states in need – resulting in billions of PPE delivered so far.
> At the President’s urging, private companies shifted production to supplying masks, ventilators, hand sanitizer, testing supplies, and more.
> President Trump has acted under the Defense Production Act more than 30 times to ensure we have the supplies we need.
> When we faced a potentially catastrophic shortage of ventilators, President Trump took action to produce 100,000 ventilators and ensure no patient who needs one goes without a ventilator.
> *President Trump moved swiftly to protect vulnerable communities.*
> 
> The Administration quickly established guidelines for nursing homes and expanded telehealth opportunities to protect our vulnerable seniors.
> The President took action to ensure that uninsured Americans are able to get the COVID-19 care and testing they need.
> President Trump directed Secretary Carson to focus the White House Opportunity and Revitalization Council on underserved communities impacted by COVID-19.
> The Administration is investing approximately $2 billion in community health centers, helping their 28 million patients in medically underserved areas receive the care and testing they need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Historic Coronavirus Response
> 
> 
> At the outset, President Trump took action to stop travel from China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't lied to, just incredibly stupid...You listened to CNN, and MSNBC and believed them....What a dolt...
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President presidential projected strength And calm to the nation instead of engaging in fear-mongering by spreading false information from a projection model all notable scientists say was the worst one that could have been used, one that was wildly off in its predictions / projections.
> 
> The Democrats, who failed to do their jobs because they were distracted by attempting to affect another coup, never saw the pandemic coming. They spoke without any clue of what was going on.
> 
> They told people to ignore the President's warnings, told them to go on with their lives because there was nothing to fear from the virus. They opposed the life-saving travel ban, attempted to BLOCK IT. They gave Americans advice that would SPREAD the virus, not keep people safe.
> 
> The factual timeline shows the President acted while the WHO was still lying to the world, saying there was nothing to fear and that China had everything under control. It shows the very next day after the WHO finally declared the virus to be a pandemic Trump ramped up steps to protect this country.
> 
> At this point the Democrats were still attempting their failed coup, were calling the travel ban Xenophobic, and were still telling people to ride packed subways & 'Come see China Town'.
> 
> Snowflakes say this is not about Cuomo and other Democrats while accusing the President of being directly responsible for the virus deaths of Americans.
> 
> The problem with that is even if you buy the argument that the President did not do enough and that resulted in the deaths of Americans, that still leaves Cuomo - the largest mass murderer in US history - as one of 4 Democrats who actually took steps to actively murder US citizens.
> 
> Cuomo publicly declared HE KNEW the elderly were the most at risk to die from the virus...before signing a mandate to FORCE virus-infected patients into nursing homes. It's not like he had no idea what he was doing - he already admitted he knew. By doing do anyway Cuomo by himself (not counting the other 3 Democrat governors) murdered over 10,000 elderly US citizens, Americans who died needlessly due to Cuomo's 'death sentence'!
> 
> So don't accuse the President of killing Americans while trying to say Cuomo murdering over 10,000 Americans is 'off limits!
> 
> Democrats are attempting to rewrite history to gloss over their treason, their failure to do their jobs, to erase their past heinous mistakes and failures made on the bases of 'We hate Trump' politics, and erase their crimes - like Cuomo needlessly murdering over 10,000 Americans.
> 
> Cuomo forced virus-infected patients in with the elderly in nursing homes when he had a hospital built by the Army Corp of Engineers barely used and a USN hospital ship in NY's harbor to take patients that was minimally used.
> 
> The Democrats made mistake after mistake, error after error, and bad political decisions after bad political decisions in a MEDICAL pandemic, and it put Americans at risk and cause the needless THOUSANDS of American deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it?  You tried to attack my post to you chastising me for bringing up Cuomo, and easy laid you out....and all you can say is "Okay, got it"???? What have you got? huh? What have you learned? My guess is nothing...This response is you accepting your ass whoppin?
> 
> What easy highlighted so perfectly is just how nakedly partisan, and stupid this line of attack against Trump is today...Once again libs trying to have it both ways, as if what they did and said mere weeks ago doesn't matter now.... you don't get to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lied to America.  He mocked Americans trying to protect themselves.  Those are facts.
> 
> He's a sociopath, and so are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, you've been asked countless times with no response from you...What was the lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He admitted he downplayed the severity of the virus.   He admitted he was lying.
> 
> He admitted he still does.  So he is STILL lying.
> 
> He admitted the virus is five times more deadly than the flu.  Then he pretended it was not.
> 
> Then, for good measure, he MOCKED AMERICANS for trying to PROTECT themselves and their families.
> 
> All while people were dying.
> 
> I know:  To you, those are not lies, because you are a sociopath, like Trump.  So deny his lies all you want.
> 
> I answered your question clearly and specifically.  Now, please go display your sociopathy for someone else.
Click to expand...

Show me in the definition of "downplay" the word 'lie".


----------



## Aldo Raine

Nostra said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
Click to expand...


  All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.

  MAGA


----------



## Nostra

JakeStarkey said:


> Trump admitted that he lied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


Show me in the definition of "downplay" the word 'lie'.


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was the first to put quarantines into place, the first to limit social gathering size.  and because the coronavirus continued out of control Cuomo "closed the valve" and ordered the shutdowns, and stay at home.
> 
> That's because Trump left it to the governors to do anything at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> He certainly wouldn't want to be the one that shutdown the economy in an election year.   Doing the right thing even if cost him the election would have taken real courage, something Trump is bit short on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump saw the coronavirus as a "New York" issue, since NY was the hardest hit, and it spread like wildfire.
> 
> It's been reported Trump actually "played it down" so that it would hit NY and the surrounding democratic states hard, for political gain.
> 
> Little did Trump realize that you can't contain a virus from crossing political lines.  And now the hardest hit are republican states.
Click to expand...

*It's been reported.....*



By who?


----------



## colfax_m

Nostra said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
Click to expand...

Trump has demonstrated he doesn’t actually understand what makes America great.

His rallies are peppered with grievances, calling others disgusting names. It’s hate. Pure and simple. Own it.


----------



## Nostra

Aldo Raine said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
Click to expand...

Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.

Watch this dodge......................


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has demonstrated he doesn’t actually understand what makes America great.
> 
> His rallies are peppered with grievances, calling others disgusting names. It’s hate. Pure and simple. Own it.
Click to expand...

why wouldnt there be hate against people that would destroy freedom???


----------



## Aldo Raine

Nostra said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
Click to expand...



  Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?


----------



## bravoactual

Flopper said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In mid March the outbreak was small....
> 
> " The United States confirmed 669 new cases, bringing the total number to 3,485. Five more deaths were reported, bringing the total number to 65.[635] "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline of the COVID-19 pandemic in March 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Trump was acting to ramp up PPE in Mid March when there was only some 3500 cases and only 65 deaths...I'd say that was being proactive....See, You people want to look at this through the hindsight lens and attack him for political reasons....You ought to be ashamed of yourselves politicizing this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> 
> Bob Woodward interview on tape showed Trump knew this is a big crisis. He lied to Americans. Those deaths are not necessary. Trump is responsible for this crisis.......  Even today does it looks like he is serious fighting the pandemic? He goes around with these rallies most of his supporters don’t wear mask. He doesn’t even encourage them to wear mask against his own administrations policy.
> He tweeted Covid-19 are all lies, deaths and infections are all lies created by democrats. Tweeted only 9,000 deaths. Then promoted a lunatic doctor.
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an excellent President and hundreds of times better than the idiot you are trotting out to run for all your complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 194,000 Americans are dead because of his lies.
> 
> He called the Marines who Killed In Action at Bellau Wood, "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*".
> 
> He has attacked Gold Star Families and Denegrated the name of Men who were Prisoners of War.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, over 90,000 in 6 Democrat led illegal sanctuary states are dead because of inept and idiot Democrat governors and their global leading 8% mortality rate.  The remaining 44 states have the additional 100,000 deaths but with increased testing and much more common sense and less stupidity, a 1.8% mortality rate which brought the US down to 2.9%.  You can awwwk and parrot all the ignorant lying points you want, but this thing turned bad early because of idiot Democrats like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _To understand just how we found ourselves in such a devastating humanitarian and economic predicament, look no further than how the governors and legislatures of many red states blindly deferred to President Trump and his blatant disregard for medical expertise.
> 
> Adjusting for population, the ten states with the highest rates of new coronavirus cases are Florida, Alabama, Nevada, Louisiana, Mississippi, Georgia, South Carolina, Arizona, Tennessee and Arkansas._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to red states, the world views America with shock and pity
> 
> 
> There are no excuses for the devastation that many red states’ willful ignorance of medical expertise is unleashing upon America today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Kung Flu Death Rates:
> 
> New York: 6.97%
> New Jersey: 8.11%
> Mass: 7.42%
> CN: 8.28%
> PA:  5.38%
> DC: 4.25%
> 
> 
> Florida:  1.9%
> Texas: 2.08%
> NV: 1.98%
> AL: 1.71%
> GA: 2.15%
> TN: 1.19%
> 
> 
> See a pattern?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the pattern is clear.  The Northeast was hit hard by coronavirus being carried by people traveling from Europe which Trump refused to stop until it was too  late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the travel ban Crazy Joe attacked him for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you would take time out from your nonstop posting, you might learn the truth, something quite foreign to Trump and his supporters.  First, Biden's comment was not about Trump's travel ban on  Europe.  Trump claimed erroneously that Biden was attacking his travel ban on China.  Biden actual tweet was:
> 
> “We are in the midst of a crisis with the coronavirus. We need to lead the way with science — not Donald Trump’s record of hysteria, xenophobia, and fear-mongering. He is the worst possible person to lead our country through a global health emergency.”
> 
> But Biden did not explicitly tie xenophobia to the China travel restriction. His tweet reflects coronavirus remarks he made during a campaign stop in Iowa Jan. 31, the day the travel restrictions with China were announced, two and half months before Trump began a travel ban on Europe.
> 
> Biden use of the word xenophbia in January and March was in reference to Trump many tweets using the phrases "foreign virus", "China virus", "China Flu", Kung Flu", Chinese Plague", etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Did Biden call Trump ‘xenophobic’ for China travel restrictions?
> 
> 
> This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on March 27, 2020.    Amid criticism of his administration’s response to the coronavirus pandemic, President Donald Trump routinely flags one a…
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time To Remember 45 sent tons of Personal Protective Equipment (P.P.E.) to Communist China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was in January when it was all a hoax.
Click to expand...


That is one of many despicable lies he shit out of mouth. 

Anyone Who Wants A Test Can Get One....then he deliberately slowed down testing.

God he is what Charles Emerson Winchester once described as "*An Emflamed Boil On The Buttock of The World*."


----------



## meaner gene

colfax_m said:


> Trump has demonstrated he doesn’t actually understand what makes America great.
> 
> His rallies are peppered with grievances, calling others disgusting names. It’s hate. Pure and simple. Own it.


Actually Trump stokes fear and panic at his rallies.  Telling stories of a dire future, of riots, and defunding police, and rampant looting.

You know.  "Playing it down"  so that he doesn't panic people.


----------



## progressive hunter

Aldo Raine said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
Click to expand...

thats been proven a lie,,,


----------



## justinacolmena

Johnlaw said:


> As I have written Trump lied and people died


Just cut that slanderous bullshit out. The liberals have never yet proven that COVID-19 is an actual virus or a real illness, let alone that anyone other than themselves lied about the "seriousness" of it.

It's nothing but another dirty political ploy by spoiled-rotten DEMOCRATs on the heels of their failed impeachment of President Trump.


----------



## jc456

Flopper said:


> They had no choice after the Trump administration's failure to produce working test kits, stockpile reagents, or even coordinate with states on delivery and processing tests. Trump and the CDC had their chance to stop the virus before it spread across the county and they failed primarily due to a lack of leadership, preparation, and infighting between Trump and his medical advisors


Or not


----------



## Dr Grump

buttercup said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been for the last several months?  I mean seriously, it's as if you people live in a cave. The numbers are a complete joke. A big fat LIE.  The way they've done that has been explained over and over and over.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking that the people who believe this BS are borderline senile senior citizens who don't get out much and get all their info ONLY from the controlled mainstream media.
Click to expand...

I don't deal in right-wing, white trash, Deplorable conspiracy theories. I deal in facts. Refute them if you can.


----------



## Dr Grump

LA RAM FAN said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been for the last several months?  I mean seriously, it's as if you people live in a cave. The numbers are a complete joke. A big fat LIE.  The way they've done that has been explained over and over and over.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking that the people who believe this BS are borderline senile senior citizens who don't get out much and get all their info ONLY from the controlled mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their so braindead stupid they probably still think oswald shot jfk as well.lol sadly many sheep in America still believe that fairytale as well as well as believing like you just said so well,the propaganda our corrupt school system taught and indoctrinated us with,that our votes at the polls counts.Lol so  no surprise they are this stupid.
Click to expand...


Christ Almighty. A post from the Conspiracy Theory 101 playbook. I suppose you think that Elvis still lives and the moon landing was a hoax.


----------



## buttercup

Dr Grump said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been for the last several months?  I mean seriously, it's as if you people live in a cave. The numbers are a complete joke. A big fat LIE.  The way they've done that has been explained over and over and over.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking that the people who believe this BS are borderline senile senior citizens who don't get out much and get all their info ONLY from the controlled mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't deal in right-wing, white trash, Deplorable conspiracy theories. I deal in facts. Refute them if you can.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, you're really getting the truth and "facts" from corrupt governments, globalist oligarchs and the controlled corporate media.


----------



## meaner gene

justinacolmena said:


> Just cut that slanderous bullshit out. The liberals have never yet proven that COVID-19 is an actual virus or a real illness, ....


It must have cost a fortune to hire 200,000 actors to pretend to be sick from the coronavirus.   And some of them took the role so seriously, they even got cremated or buried to keep the "hoax" alive.


----------



## Mac1958

Nostra said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my Lord..... So, you would have rather had him panic the citizenry, dictate a slew of restrictions from DC, and talk about nothing but doom and gloom eh? Great plan...
> 
> You can look at it like that, but clearly, other than snarky attacks on Trump, Democrats didn't have a better plan that what he did....
> 
> 
> 
> Took early action to cut off travel from China
> Built the world’s leading testing system from nothing
> Enacted mitigation measures to slow the spread
> Mobilized public and private sectors to secure needed supplies
> Took action to protect vulnerable Americans
> Launched effort to deliver a vaccine and therapeutics in record time
> Provided support to workers and businesses
> Paved way for reopening to get America working again
> Surged resources to hot spots as they arose
> Confronted China as origin of the virus while Democrats and media cowered
> *At the outset, President Trump took action to stop travel from China to stem the spread to the United States as long as possible.*
> 
> While Democrats were focused on their impeachment sham, President Trump took swift and decisive action to stop travel from China in January and enhanced airport screenings to help stop cases from coming into the United States as long as possible.
> In his February 4th State of the Union address, President Trump pledged to “take all necessary steps to safeguard our citizens from the virus,” while the Democrats’ response made not a single mention of the virus or even the threat of China.
> *President Trump built the world’s leading testing system from nothing, based on a virus we have never faced before.*
> 
> In order to accurately trace and combat this virus, President Trump set out to build the world’s best testing system, and that’s exactly what he did.
> We have already conducted more than 65 million tests, far outpacing any other country.
> *As soon as cases began to rise, President Trump released guidance to slow the spread.*
> 
> President Trump released guidance recommending mitigation measures critical to slowing the spread of the virus, and the American people stepped up to do their part.
> Dr. Fauci and Dr. Birx have attested to the fact that President Trump took action as soon as the data was presented to him.
> *In order to secure the supplies needed to confront the surge in coronavirus we faced, President Trump led the largest mobilization of public and private sector resources since WWII.*
> 
> The President directed his Administration to secure and distribute needed medical supplies to states in need – resulting in billions of PPE delivered so far.
> At the President’s urging, private companies shifted production to supplying masks, ventilators, hand sanitizer, testing supplies, and more.
> President Trump has acted under the Defense Production Act more than 30 times to ensure we have the supplies we need.
> When we faced a potentially catastrophic shortage of ventilators, President Trump took action to produce 100,000 ventilators and ensure no patient who needs one goes without a ventilator.
> *President Trump moved swiftly to protect vulnerable communities.*
> 
> The Administration quickly established guidelines for nursing homes and expanded telehealth opportunities to protect our vulnerable seniors.
> The President took action to ensure that uninsured Americans are able to get the COVID-19 care and testing they need.
> President Trump directed Secretary Carson to focus the White House Opportunity and Revitalization Council on underserved communities impacted by COVID-19.
> The Administration is investing approximately $2 billion in community health centers, helping their 28 million patients in medically underserved areas receive the care and testing they need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Historic Coronavirus Response
> 
> 
> At the outset, President Trump took action to stop travel from China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't lied to, just incredibly stupid...You listened to CNN, and MSNBC and believed them....What a dolt...
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President presidential projected strength And calm to the nation instead of engaging in fear-mongering by spreading false information from a projection model all notable scientists say was the worst one that could have been used, one that was wildly off in its predictions / projections.
> 
> The Democrats, who failed to do their jobs because they were distracted by attempting to affect another coup, never saw the pandemic coming. They spoke without any clue of what was going on.
> 
> They told people to ignore the President's warnings, told them to go on with their lives because there was nothing to fear from the virus. They opposed the life-saving travel ban, attempted to BLOCK IT. They gave Americans advice that would SPREAD the virus, not keep people safe.
> 
> The factual timeline shows the President acted while the WHO was still lying to the world, saying there was nothing to fear and that China had everything under control. It shows the very next day after the WHO finally declared the virus to be a pandemic Trump ramped up steps to protect this country.
> 
> At this point the Democrats were still attempting their failed coup, were calling the travel ban Xenophobic, and were still telling people to ride packed subways & 'Come see China Town'.
> 
> Snowflakes say this is not about Cuomo and other Democrats while accusing the President of being directly responsible for the virus deaths of Americans.
> 
> The problem with that is even if you buy the argument that the President did not do enough and that resulted in the deaths of Americans, that still leaves Cuomo - the largest mass murderer in US history - as one of 4 Democrats who actually took steps to actively murder US citizens.
> 
> Cuomo publicly declared HE KNEW the elderly were the most at risk to die from the virus...before signing a mandate to FORCE virus-infected patients into nursing homes. It's not like he had no idea what he was doing - he already admitted he knew. By doing do anyway Cuomo by himself (not counting the other 3 Democrat governors) murdered over 10,000 elderly US citizens, Americans who died needlessly due to Cuomo's 'death sentence'!
> 
> So don't accuse the President of killing Americans while trying to say Cuomo murdering over 10,000 Americans is 'off limits!
> 
> Democrats are attempting to rewrite history to gloss over their treason, their failure to do their jobs, to erase their past heinous mistakes and failures made on the bases of 'We hate Trump' politics, and erase their crimes - like Cuomo needlessly murdering over 10,000 Americans.
> 
> Cuomo forced virus-infected patients in with the elderly in nursing homes when he had a hospital built by the Army Corp of Engineers barely used and a USN hospital ship in NY's harbor to take patients that was minimally used.
> 
> The Democrats made mistake after mistake, error after error, and bad political decisions after bad political decisions in a MEDICAL pandemic, and it put Americans at risk and cause the needless THOUSANDS of American deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it?  You tried to attack my post to you chastising me for bringing up Cuomo, and easy laid you out....and all you can say is "Okay, got it"???? What have you got? huh? What have you learned? My guess is nothing...This response is you accepting your ass whoppin?
> 
> What easy highlighted so perfectly is just how nakedly partisan, and stupid this line of attack against Trump is today...Once again libs trying to have it both ways, as if what they did and said mere weeks ago doesn't matter now.... you don't get to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lied to America.  He mocked Americans trying to protect themselves.  Those are facts.
> 
> He's a sociopath, and so are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, you've been asked countless times with no response from you...What was the lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He admitted he downplayed the severity of the virus.   He admitted he was lying.
> 
> He admitted he still does.  So he is STILL lying.
> 
> He admitted the virus is five times more deadly than the flu.  Then he pretended it was not.
> 
> Then, for good measure, he MOCKED AMERICANS for trying to PROTECT themselves and their families.
> 
> All while people were dying.
> 
> I know:  To you, those are not lies, because you are a sociopath, like Trump.  So deny his lies all you want.
> 
> I answered your question clearly and specifically.  Now, please go display your sociopathy for someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me in the definition of "downplay" the word 'lie".
Click to expand...

Someone like you may not understand this, but in Normal World, context matters.  And purposely setting a level of alert for a killer virus at ONE place, while ALREADY KNOWING that the level CLEARLY should be HIGHER, PARTICULARLY in a LIFE AND DEATH SITUATION, is intentionally relating a falsehood, also known as "lying".

And then, of course, amplifying the lie by MOCKING AMERICANS who are just trying to protect themselves and their families is the behavior of a damaged individual, a sociopathic psychosis that is just fine with his sociopathic Trumpsters. 

Again, though, I know that this will not make sense to someone like you, so neither your agreement nor your admission are required.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
Click to expand...

Ha! Who proved this and how?


----------



## meaner gene

Dr Grump said:


> Christ Almighty. A post from the Conspiracy Theory 101 playbook. I suppose you think that Elvis still lives and the moon landing was a hoax.



Actually they can't explain how the virus came from China, since the earth is flat.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! Who proved this and how?
Click to expand...

who has proved it happened???


----------



## Dr Grump

buttercup said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been for the last several months?  I mean seriously, it's as if you people live in a cave. The numbers are a complete joke. A big fat LIE.  The way they've done that has been explained over and over and over.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking that the people who believe this BS are borderline senile senior citizens who don't get out much and get all their info ONLY from the controlled mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't deal in right-wing, white trash, Deplorable conspiracy theories. I deal in facts. Refute them if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, you're really getting the truth and "facts" from corrupt governments, globalist oligarchs and the controlled corporate media.
Click to expand...


There are corrupt govts. There are oligarchs. And some media have agendas. But that doesn't explain why you are laughing at the CDC report I put up. You think COVID is a hoax? if so. Prove it. If not, what are you going on about. And in that case STFU you moron.


----------



## Aldo Raine

progressive hunter said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
Click to expand...



  No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.

MAGA


----------



## progressive hunter

Dr Grump said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been for the last several months?  I mean seriously, it's as if you people live in a cave. The numbers are a complete joke. A big fat LIE.  The way they've done that has been explained over and over and over.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking that the people who believe this BS are borderline senile senior citizens who don't get out much and get all their info ONLY from the controlled mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't deal in right-wing, white trash, Deplorable conspiracy theories. I deal in facts. Refute them if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, you're really getting the truth and "facts" from corrupt governments, globalist oligarchs and the controlled corporate media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are corrupt govts. There are oligarchs. And some media have agendas. But that doesn't explain why you are laughing at the CDC report I put up. You think COVID is a hoax? if so. Prove it. If not, what are you going on about. And in that case STFU you moron.
Click to expand...

sounds like someone got their butt hurt,,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Aldo Raine said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
Click to expand...

then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???

oh thats right because it was made up,,,


----------



## meaner gene

Saying that Trump "played it down" instead of "lying" reminds me of Star Wars, when Obi-wan Kenobi told Luke that Darth Vader killed his father.

And explained his "lie" as being true, "from a certain point of view"


----------



## jc456

Dr Grump said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been for the last several months?  I mean seriously, it's as if you people live in a cave. The numbers are a complete joke. A big fat LIE.  The way they've done that has been explained over and over and over.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking that the people who believe this BS are borderline senile senior citizens who don't get out much and get all their info ONLY from the controlled mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't deal in right-wing, white trash, Deplorable conspiracy theories. I deal in facts. Refute them if you can.
Click to expand...

What fact are you referring to?


----------



## Aldo Raine

progressive hunter said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
Click to expand...



  Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
Click to expand...

Intimidation. Y’all are cruel.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying herd immunity works. But doesn't address the cause of death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the lethality of the virus is 0.02% you can achieve herd immunity.
> The lethality of the coronavirus was 100 times higher.  At those levels achieving herd immunity means the death of millions, and not thousands.
> 
> So it's a matter of how many people you're willing to sacrafice, and how many are too many.
> 
> If you're willing to lose 25 million Americans, then go for herd immunity.
Click to expand...

No here you go with bullshit. COVID 19 caused deaths are not above 10,000 remember they count any death as covid related if you have the virus regardless if the virus was the reason for your death.

The CDC currently puts the number of confirmed deaths at about 100,000. But even the “best estimate” 0.26% fatality rate is a significant overestimate because of how the CDC is counting deaths. The actual rate is fairly close to a recent bad year for the seasonal flu. And though public health officials have been transparent about how they are counting coronavirus deaths, the implications for calculating the infection fatality rate are not appreciated. 








						U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated | RealClearPolitics
					

The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically...




					www.realclearpolitics.com
				



!


----------



## progressive hunter

Aldo Raine said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
Click to expand...

I did,,,


----------



## colfax_m

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! Who proved this and how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who has proved it happened???
Click to expand...

You said it was a proven lie. Do you have proof of a lie or did you make that up?


----------



## Dr Grump

j-mac said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my Lord..... So, you would have rather had him panic the citizenry, dictate a slew of restrictions from DC, and talk about nothing but doom and gloom eh? Great plan...
> 
> You can look at it like that, but clearly, other than snarky attacks on Trump, Democrats didn't have a better plan that what he did....
> 
> 
> 
> Took early action to cut off travel from China
> Built the world’s leading testing system from nothing
> Enacted mitigation measures to slow the spread
> Mobilized public and private sectors to secure needed supplies
> Took action to protect vulnerable Americans
> Launched effort to deliver a vaccine and therapeutics in record time
> Provided support to workers and businesses
> Paved way for reopening to get America working again
> Surged resources to hot spots as they arose
> Confronted China as origin of the virus while Democrats and media cowered
> *At the outset, President Trump took action to stop travel from China to stem the spread to the United States as long as possible.*
> 
> While Democrats were focused on their impeachment sham, President Trump took swift and decisive action to stop travel from China in January and enhanced airport screenings to help stop cases from coming into the United States as long as possible.
> In his February 4th State of the Union address, President Trump pledged to “take all necessary steps to safeguard our citizens from the virus,” while the Democrats’ response made not a single mention of the virus or even the threat of China.
> *President Trump built the world’s leading testing system from nothing, based on a virus we have never faced before.*
> 
> In order to accurately trace and combat this virus, President Trump set out to build the world’s best testing system, and that’s exactly what he did.
> We have already conducted more than 65 million tests, far outpacing any other country.
> *As soon as cases began to rise, President Trump released guidance to slow the spread.*
> 
> President Trump released guidance recommending mitigation measures critical to slowing the spread of the virus, and the American people stepped up to do their part.
> Dr. Fauci and Dr. Birx have attested to the fact that President Trump took action as soon as the data was presented to him.
> *In order to secure the supplies needed to confront the surge in coronavirus we faced, President Trump led the largest mobilization of public and private sector resources since WWII.*
> 
> The President directed his Administration to secure and distribute needed medical supplies to states in need – resulting in billions of PPE delivered so far.
> At the President’s urging, private companies shifted production to supplying masks, ventilators, hand sanitizer, testing supplies, and more.
> President Trump has acted under the Defense Production Act more than 30 times to ensure we have the supplies we need.
> When we faced a potentially catastrophic shortage of ventilators, President Trump took action to produce 100,000 ventilators and ensure no patient who needs one goes without a ventilator.
> *President Trump moved swiftly to protect vulnerable communities.*
> 
> The Administration quickly established guidelines for nursing homes and expanded telehealth opportunities to protect our vulnerable seniors.
> The President took action to ensure that uninsured Americans are able to get the COVID-19 care and testing they need.
> President Trump directed Secretary Carson to focus the White House Opportunity and Revitalization Council on underserved communities impacted by COVID-19.
> The Administration is investing approximately $2 billion in community health centers, helping their 28 million patients in medically underserved areas receive the care and testing they need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Historic Coronavirus Response
> 
> 
> At the outset, President Trump took action to stop travel from China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't lied to, just incredibly stupid...You listened to CNN, and MSNBC and believed them....What a dolt...
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President presidential projected strength And calm to the nation instead of engaging in fear-mongering by spreading false information from a projection model all notable scientists say was the worst one that could have been used, one that was wildly off in its predictions / projections.
> 
> The Democrats, who failed to do their jobs because they were distracted by attempting to affect another coup, never saw the pandemic coming. They spoke without any clue of what was going on.
> 
> They told people to ignore the President's warnings, told them to go on with their lives because there was nothing to fear from the virus. They opposed the life-saving travel ban, attempted to BLOCK IT. They gave Americans advice that would SPREAD the virus, not keep people safe.
> 
> The factual timeline shows the President acted while the WHO was still lying to the world, saying there was nothing to fear and that China had everything under control. It shows the very next day after the WHO finally declared the virus to be a pandemic Trump ramped up steps to protect this country.
> 
> At this point the Democrats were still attempting their failed coup, were calling the travel ban Xenophobic, and were still telling people to ride packed subways & 'Come see China Town'.
> 
> Snowflakes say this is not about Cuomo and other Democrats while accusing the President of being directly responsible for the virus deaths of Americans.
> 
> The problem with that is even if you buy the argument that the President did not do enough and that resulted in the deaths of Americans, that still leaves Cuomo - the largest mass murderer in US history - as one of 4 Democrats who actually took steps to actively murder US citizens.
> 
> Cuomo publicly declared HE KNEW the elderly were the most at risk to die from the virus...before signing a mandate to FORCE virus-infected patients into nursing homes. It's not like he had no idea what he was doing - he already admitted he knew. By doing do anyway Cuomo by himself (not counting the other 3 Democrat governors) murdered over 10,000 elderly US citizens, Americans who died needlessly due to Cuomo's 'death sentence'!
> 
> So don't accuse the President of killing Americans while trying to say Cuomo murdering over 10,000 Americans is 'off limits!
> 
> Democrats are attempting to rewrite history to gloss over their treason, their failure to do their jobs, to erase their past heinous mistakes and failures made on the bases of 'We hate Trump' politics, and erase their crimes - like Cuomo needlessly murdering over 10,000 Americans.
> 
> Cuomo forced virus-infected patients in with the elderly in nursing homes when he had a hospital built by the Army Corp of Engineers barely used and a USN hospital ship in NY's harbor to take patients that was minimally used.
> 
> The Democrats made mistake after mistake, error after error, and bad political decisions after bad political decisions in a MEDICAL pandemic, and it put Americans at risk and cause the needless THOUSANDS of American deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it?  You tried to attack my post to you chastising me for bringing up Cuomo, and easy laid you out....and all you can say is "Okay, got it"???? What have you got? huh? What have you learned? My guess is nothing...This response is you accepting your ass whoppin?
> 
> What easy highlighted so perfectly is just how nakedly partisan, and stupid this line of attack against Trump is today...Once again libs trying to have it both ways, as if what they did and said mere weeks ago doesn't matter now.... you don't get to do that.
Click to expand...

I can't believe that somebody would actually copy and paste this from the WH website and actually think it is a fact. Talk about super fake news. It has been proven over and over again that the Moron in Charge did none of the above. He is actually on record - and I have seem him interviewed in person especially during the early stages of the virus - saying and doing the exact opposite. Only a complete sucker and moron would fall for this shit. 

He is, and always will be, a lying sack of shit.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! Who proved this and how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who has proved it happened???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said it was a proven lie. Do you have proof of a lie or did you make that up?
Click to expand...

wheres the proof it happened,,thats proof its a lie,,


----------



## Dr Grump

jc456 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been for the last several months?  I mean seriously, it's as if you people live in a cave. The numbers are a complete joke. A big fat LIE.  The way they've done that has been explained over and over and over.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking that the people who believe this BS are borderline senile senior citizens who don't get out much and get all their info ONLY from the controlled mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't deal in right-wing, white trash, Deplorable conspiracy theories. I deal in facts. Refute them if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What fact are you referring to?
Click to expand...


The link I just posted


----------



## Aldo Raine

progressive hunter said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
Click to expand...


  ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.

  tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!

MAGA


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kung Flu Death Rates:
> 
> New York: 6.97%
> *New Jersey: 8.11%*
> Mass: 7.42%
> CN: 8.28%
> PA:  5.38%
> DC: 4.25%
> 
> *Florida:  1.9%*
> Texas: 2.08%
> NV: 1.98%
> AL: 1.71%
> GA: 2.15%
> TN: 1.19%
> See a pattern?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually there is a pattern.  The top were the earliest hit by the coronavirus, and before effective therapies were discovered (by trail and error), while the later group was after they learned the best ways to treat patients.
> 
> Now explain the current death rates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New deaths (current)
> 
> 
> Florida
> +181
> 
> 
> New Jersey+9
Click to expand...

no those deaths were not caused by COVID 19 it's dishonest to suggest that because someone had COVID 19 and died for other reasons and blame it on COVID 19.


----------



## progressive hunter

Aldo Raine said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
Click to expand...

I didnt vote for him,,,


----------



## Dr Grump

progressive hunter said:


> wheres the proof it happened,,thats proof its a lie,,



It comes down to credibility. Trump said he never said it. The person who says he said it disagrees. Trump has a history of lying and telling mistruths. It's not hard to believe who has more credibility.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Aldo Raine said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
Click to expand...

obama says he loves liars you are needed go spread those Biden lies lol


----------



## progressive hunter

Dr Grump said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> wheres the proof it happened,,thats proof its a lie,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes down to credibility. Trump said he never said it. The person who says he said it disagrees. Trump has a history of lying and telling mistruths. It's not hard to believe who has more credibility.
Click to expand...

and every other person that was there said he didnt,,,

and who is this person that said he did??? whats their name??


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> wheres the proof it happened,,thats proof its a lie,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes down to credibility. Trump said he never said it. The person who says he said it disagrees. Trump has a history of lying and telling mistruths. It's not hard to believe who has more credibility.
Click to expand...

the queen needs one of her subjects to whipe her ass go my son do a good job for your queen


----------



## Aldo Raine

progressive hunter said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt vote for him,,,
Click to expand...



I would not admit to that act of stupidity either.

MAGA


progressive hunter said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt vote for him,,,
Click to expand...


ROTFLMFAO 

I would not admit to that act of stupidity either.

MAGA


----------



## bigrebnc1775

progressive hunter said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> wheres the proof it happened,,thats proof its a lie,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes down to credibility. Trump said he never said it. The person who says he said it disagrees. Trump has a history of lying and telling mistruths. It's not hard to believe who has more credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and every other person that was there said he didnt,,,
> 
> and who is this person that said he did??? whats their name??
Click to expand...

there is no name because it never happened


----------



## colfax_m

bigrebnc1775 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying herd immunity works. But doesn't address the cause of death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the lethality of the virus is 0.02% you can achieve herd immunity.
> The lethality of the coronavirus was 100 times higher.  At those levels achieving herd immunity means the death of millions, and not thousands.
> 
> So it's a matter of how many people you're willing to sacrafice, and how many are too many.
> 
> If you're willing to lose 25 million Americans, then go for herd immunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No here you go with bullshit. COVID 19 caused deaths are not above 10,000 remember they count any death as covid related if you have the virus regardless if the virus was the reason for your death.
> 
> The CDC currently puts the number of confirmed deaths at about 100,000. But even the “best estimate” 0.26% fatality rate is a significant overestimate because of how the CDC is counting deaths. The actual rate is fairly close to a recent bad year for the seasonal flu. And though public health officials have been transparent about how they are counting coronavirus deaths, the implications for calculating the infection fatality rate are not appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated | RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
Click to expand...

This is of course nonsense. The idea that people just so happen to die at the same time as having COVID in unrelated events is so overblown. I’m not saying it’s never happened, but the idea that it is anywhere near statistically significant is not supported by any actual data. Furthermore, it is counterbalanced by the undercounting since a number of people died of COVID out of hospital without testing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Aldo Raine said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt vote for him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would not admit to that act of stupidity either.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt vote for him,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO
> 
> I would not admit to that act of stupidity either.
> 
> MAGA
Click to expand...

you're being stupid is not an act it's a way of life for you.


----------



## Aldo Raine

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama says he loves liars you are needed go spread those Biden lies lol
Click to expand...



BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT  OBAMA!

YOU JUST CAN'T MAKE THIS SHIT UP!!!

MAGA


----------



## Nostra

Aldo Raine said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
Click to expand...

Hmmmm...the claim was he did it at his rallies.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

colfax_m said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying herd immunity works. But doesn't address the cause of death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the lethality of the virus is 0.02% you can achieve herd immunity.
> The lethality of the coronavirus was 100 times higher.  At those levels achieving herd immunity means the death of millions, and not thousands.
> 
> So it's a matter of how many people you're willing to sacrafice, and how many are too many.
> 
> If you're willing to lose 25 million Americans, then go for herd immunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No here you go with bullshit. COVID 19 caused deaths are not above 10,000 remember they count any death as covid related if you have the virus regardless if the virus was the reason for your death.
> 
> The CDC currently puts the number of confirmed deaths at about 100,000. But even the “best estimate” 0.26% fatality rate is a significant overestimate because of how the CDC is counting deaths. The actual rate is fairly close to a recent bad year for the seasonal flu. And though public health officials have been transparent about how they are counting coronavirus deaths, the implications for calculating the infection fatality rate are not appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated | RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is of course nonsense. The idea that people just so happen to die at the same time as having COVID in unrelated events is so overblown. I’m not saying it’s never happened, but the idea that it is anywhere near statistically significant is not supported by any actual data. Furthermore, it is counterbalanced by the undercounting since a number of people died of COVID out of hospital without testing.
Click to expand...

No it's not nonsense when it's a fact. COVID 19 caused deaths are much lower than are reported.








						U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated | RealClearPolitics
					

The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically...




					www.realclearpolitics.com
				



!


----------



## AZrailwhale

bigrebnc1775 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you think the Bay of Pigs was a top secret operation?
> 
> 
> 
> Officially yes, but in actually no.  By october 1960 the cat was out of the bag.
> 
> _Despite efforts of the government to keep the invasion plans covert, it became common knowledge among Cuban exiles in Miami. Through Cuban intelligence, Castro learned of the guerilla training camps in Guatemala as early as October 1960, and the press reported widely on events as they unfolded _
> 
> And it was OK to brief the democratic candidate, since the republican candidate (Nixon) came up with the plan, although during the presidential debates took a position of restraint against the invasion of Cuba, while Kennedy was in favor of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bay of Pigs was top-secret years later it was declassified
> Presidential Candidate Kennedy was advised on the operation
> So you have been proven wrong
> And Pelosi was briefed just as the President was briefed on COVID 19.
Click to expand...

Bay of Pigs was an Eisenhower administration operation.  As I understand it the original plan was for the expatriate forces to get a foot hold, then American troops and airpower would be "requested" which would then complete the "liberation" of Cuba.  JFK changed the plan to remove the US Force part until it was established that he Cuban people rose up to support the expatriates.  When that didn't happen, the US forces stayed home and the expatriates died or were emprisioned..


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Aldo Raine said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama says he loves liars you are needed go spread those Biden lies lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT  OBAMA!
> 
> YOU JUST CAN'T MAKE THIS SHIT UP!!!
> 
> MAGA
Click to expand...

sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations 
Deal with it


----------



## colfax_m

bigrebnc1775 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying herd immunity works. But doesn't address the cause of death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the lethality of the virus is 0.02% you can achieve herd immunity.
> The lethality of the coronavirus was 100 times higher.  At those levels achieving herd immunity means the death of millions, and not thousands.
> 
> So it's a matter of how many people you're willing to sacrafice, and how many are too many.
> 
> If you're willing to lose 25 million Americans, then go for herd immunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No here you go with bullshit. COVID 19 caused deaths are not above 10,000 remember they count any death as covid related if you have the virus regardless if the virus was the reason for your death.
> 
> The CDC currently puts the number of confirmed deaths at about 100,000. But even the “best estimate” 0.26% fatality rate is a significant overestimate because of how the CDC is counting deaths. The actual rate is fairly close to a recent bad year for the seasonal flu. And though public health officials have been transparent about how they are counting coronavirus deaths, the implications for calculating the infection fatality rate are not appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated | RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is of course nonsense. The idea that people just so happen to die at the same time as having COVID in unrelated events is so overblown. I’m not saying it’s never happened, but the idea that it is anywhere near statistically significant is not supported by any actual data. Furthermore, it is counterbalanced by the undercounting since a number of people died of COVID out of hospital without testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not nonsense when it's a fact. COVID 19 caused deaths are much lower than are reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated | RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
Click to expand...

There is no data to support it being “much lower”.


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> No here you go with bullshit. COVID 19 caused deaths are not above 10,000 remember they count any death as covid related if you have the virus regardless if the virus was the reason for your death.


Is that like the way people die of shock, and organ failure, especially the heart and brain, and they blame the cause of death as a gunshot?

You know that nobody actually dies from having a huck of lead in them.  They die from the complications from getting shot.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

AZrailwhale said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you think the Bay of Pigs was a top secret operation?
> 
> 
> 
> Officially yes, but in actually no.  By october 1960 the cat was out of the bag.
> 
> _Despite efforts of the government to keep the invasion plans covert, it became common knowledge among Cuban exiles in Miami. Through Cuban intelligence, Castro learned of the guerilla training camps in Guatemala as early as October 1960, and the press reported widely on events as they unfolded _
> 
> And it was OK to brief the democratic candidate, since the republican candidate (Nixon) came up with the plan, although during the presidential debates took a position of restraint against the invasion of Cuba, while Kennedy was in favor of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bay of Pigs was top-secret years later it was declassified
> Presidential Candidate Kennedy was advised on the operation
> So you have been proven wrong
> And Pelosi was briefed just as the President was briefed on COVID 19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bay of Pigs was an Eisenhower administration operation.  As I understand it the original plan was for the expatriate forces to get a foot hold, then American troops and airpower would be "requested" which would then complete the "liberation" of Cuba.  JFK changed the plan to remove the US Force part until it was established that he Cuban people rose up to support the expatriates.  When that didn't happen, the US forces stayed home and the expatriates died or were emprisioned..
Click to expand...

the point I was making was that a presidential candidate was briefed on a top secret operation before he became president


----------



## bigrebnc1775

colfax_m said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying herd immunity works. But doesn't address the cause of death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the lethality of the virus is 0.02% you can achieve herd immunity.
> The lethality of the coronavirus was 100 times higher.  At those levels achieving herd immunity means the death of millions, and not thousands.
> 
> So it's a matter of how many people you're willing to sacrafice, and how many are too many.
> 
> If you're willing to lose 25 million Americans, then go for herd immunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No here you go with bullshit. COVID 19 caused deaths are not above 10,000 remember they count any death as covid related if you have the virus regardless if the virus was the reason for your death.
> 
> The CDC currently puts the number of confirmed deaths at about 100,000. But even the “best estimate” 0.26% fatality rate is a significant overestimate because of how the CDC is counting deaths. The actual rate is fairly close to a recent bad year for the seasonal flu. And though public health officials have been transparent about how they are counting coronavirus deaths, the implications for calculating the infection fatality rate are not appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated | RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is of course nonsense. The idea that people just so happen to die at the same time as having COVID in unrelated events is so overblown. I’m not saying it’s never happened, but the idea that it is anywhere near statistically significant is not supported by any actual data. Furthermore, it is counterbalanced by the undercounting since a number of people died of COVID out of hospital without testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not nonsense when it's a fact. COVID 19 caused deaths are much lower than are reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated | RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no data to support it being “much lower”.
Click to expand...


Medical examiners from Colorado to Michigan use the same definition. In Macomb and Oakland counties in Michigan, where most of the deaths in that state occurred, medical examiners classify any death as a coronavirus death when the postmortem test is positive. Even people who died in suicides and automobile accidents meet that definition.


Such expansive definitions are not due to rogue public health officials. The rules direct them to do this. “If someone dies with COVID-19, we are counting that as a COVID-19 death,” White House coronavirus response coordinator Dr. Deborah Birx recently noted.









						U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated | RealClearPolitics
					

The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically...




					www.realclearpolitics.com
				



!


----------



## colfax_m

bigrebnc1775 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying herd immunity works. But doesn't address the cause of death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the lethality of the virus is 0.02% you can achieve herd immunity.
> The lethality of the coronavirus was 100 times higher.  At those levels achieving herd immunity means the death of millions, and not thousands.
> 
> So it's a matter of how many people you're willing to sacrafice, and how many are too many.
> 
> If you're willing to lose 25 million Americans, then go for herd immunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No here you go with bullshit. COVID 19 caused deaths are not above 10,000 remember they count any death as covid related if you have the virus regardless if the virus was the reason for your death.
> 
> The CDC currently puts the number of confirmed deaths at about 100,000. But even the “best estimate” 0.26% fatality rate is a significant overestimate because of how the CDC is counting deaths. The actual rate is fairly close to a recent bad year for the seasonal flu. And though public health officials have been transparent about how they are counting coronavirus deaths, the implications for calculating the infection fatality rate are not appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated | RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is of course nonsense. The idea that people just so happen to die at the same time as having COVID in unrelated events is so overblown. I’m not saying it’s never happened, but the idea that it is anywhere near statistically significant is not supported by any actual data. Furthermore, it is counterbalanced by the undercounting since a number of people died of COVID out of hospital without testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not nonsense when it's a fact. COVID 19 caused deaths are much lower than are reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated | RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no data to support it being “much lower”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Medical examiners from Colorado to Michigan use the same definition. In Macomb and Oakland counties in Michigan, where most of the deaths in that state occurred, medical examiners classify any death as a coronavirus death when the postmortem test is positive. Even people who died in suicides and automobile accidents meet that definition.
> 
> 
> Such expansive definitions are not due to rogue public health officials. The rules direct them to do this. “If someone dies with COVID-19, we are counting that as a COVID-19 death,” White House coronavirus response coordinator Dr. Deborah Birx recently noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated | RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
Click to expand...

Great. Now where’s the data that this statistically relevant?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No here you go with bullshit. COVID 19 caused deaths are not above 10,000 remember they count any death as covid related if you have the virus regardless if the virus was the reason for your death.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that like the way people die of shock, and organ failure, especially the heart and brain, and they blame the cause of death as a gunshot?
> 
> You know that nobody actually dies from having a huck of lead in them.  They die from the complications from getting shot.
Click to expand...

no it's like if you have cancer but stick a fork in a electrical socket and die they classify that has electrical shock death
With COVID 19 IF YOU TEST POSITIVE AND COMMIT SUICIDE THEY COUNT THAT AS COVID RELATED


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> the point I was making was that a presidential candidate was briefed on a top secret operation before he became president


Nixon knew about it.  Castro knew about it.  Who were they keeping it secret from?

It was a top secret that had already been let out of the bag, so of course they told Kennedy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No here you go with bullshit. COVID 19 caused deaths are not above 10,000 remember they count any death as covid related if you have the virus regardless if the virus was the reason for your death.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that like the way people die of shock, and organ failure, especially the heart and brain, and they blame the cause of death as a gunshot?
> 
> You know that nobody actually dies from having a huck of lead in them.  They die from the complications from getting shot.
Click to expand...

no it's like if you have cancer but stick a fork in a electrical socket and die they classify that has electrical shock death
With COVID 19 IF YOU TEST POSITIVE AND COMMIT SUICIDE THEY COUNT THAT AS COVID RELATED


colfax_m said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying herd immunity works. But doesn't address the cause of death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the lethality of the virus is 0.02% you can achieve herd immunity.
> The lethality of the coronavirus was 100 times higher.  At those levels achieving herd immunity means the death of millions, and not thousands.
> 
> So it's a matter of how many people you're willing to sacrafice, and how many are too many.
> 
> If you're willing to lose 25 million Americans, then go for herd immunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No here you go with bullshit. COVID 19 caused deaths are not above 10,000 remember they count any death as covid related if you have the virus regardless if the virus was the reason for your death.
> 
> The CDC currently puts the number of confirmed deaths at about 100,000. But even the “best estimate” 0.26% fatality rate is a significant overestimate because of how the CDC is counting deaths. The actual rate is fairly close to a recent bad year for the seasonal flu. And though public health officials have been transparent about how they are counting coronavirus deaths, the implications for calculating the infection fatality rate are not appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated | RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is of course nonsense. The idea that people just so happen to die at the same time as having COVID in unrelated events is so overblown. I’m not saying it’s never happened, but the idea that it is anywhere near statistically significant is not supported by any actual data. Furthermore, it is counterbalanced by the undercounting since a number of people died of COVID out of hospital without testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not nonsense when it's a fact. COVID 19 caused deaths are much lower than are reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated | RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no data to support it being “much lower”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Medical examiners from Colorado to Michigan use the same definition. In Macomb and Oakland counties in Michigan, where most of the deaths in that state occurred, medical examiners classify any death as a coronavirus death when the postmortem test is positive. Even people who died in suicides and automobile accidents meet that definition.
> 
> 
> Such expansive definitions are not due to rogue public health officials. The rules direct them to do this. “If someone dies with COVID-19, we are counting that as a COVID-19 death,” White House coronavirus response coordinator Dr. Deborah Birx recently noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated | RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. Now where’s the data that this statistically relevant?
Click to expand...

The data is being manipulated as was pointed out.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the point I was making was that a presidential candidate was briefed on a top secret operation before he became president
> 
> 
> 
> Nixon knew about it.  Castro knew about it.  Who were they keeping it secret from?
> 
> It was a top secret that had already been let out of the bag, so of course they told Kennedy.
Click to expand...

Since you weren't part of that discussion go back and read what brought it up


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Medical examiners from Colorado to Michigan use the same definition. In Macomb and Oakland counties in Michigan, where most of the deaths in that state occurred, medical examiners classify any death as a coronavirus death when the postmortem test is positive. Even people who died in suicides and automobile accidents meet that definition.



Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death.   Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.

Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.

Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death.


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> no it's like if you have cancer but stick a fork in a electrical socket and die they classify that has electrical shock death
> With COVID 19 IF YOU TEST POSITIVE AND COMMIT SUICIDE THEY COUNT THAT AS COVID RELATED


You know they only send questionable causes of death to the medical examiner.  Quincy doesn't go around doing an autopsy on people just because they died.

So somebody given to the medical examiner is saying they don't know what killed them.  And somebody from a car crash, or run over by a truck, or getting shot, or having a piano dropped on them, wouldn't be sent to the medical examiner.









						Once Routine, Autopsies Now Scarce At U.S. Hospitals
					

Hospitals have financial incentives to avoid autopsies. And a decline in the number of postmortem examinations performed means lost opportunities for improving medical care and distortions in health care statistics.




					www.npr.org
				





*Once Routine, Autopsies Now Scarce At U.S. Hospitals*

December 15, 2011

"An autopsy costs about $1,275, according to a survey of hospitals in eight states. But Medicare and private insurers don't pay for them directly


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Since you weren't part of that discussion go back and read what brought it up



I started it ass-wipe.

I pointed out that Pelosi would only get to see the PDB if Trump personally gave his permission to show it to her.

And I doubt Trump said that Pelosi  could see his briefs.


----------



## meaner gene

WATCH: Pelosi, Democrats criticizes Trump on Russia after intel briefing
					

House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and Senate Democratic leader Chuck Schumer accuse Trump of being "soft" on Russian President Vladimir Putin and distracted by less important issues.




					www.pbs.org
				




*Pelosi, Democrats criticizes Trump on Russia after intel briefing*
Politics Jul 2, 2020

_The two top Democrats in Congress said Thursday that any threats to U.S. troops must be pursued “relentlessly,” rebuking President Donald Trump* after receiving a highly classified briefing *about intelligence that Russia offered bounties for killing U.S. troops in Afghanistan. 

Trump and the White House have repeatedly insisted that the president wasn’t originally briefed because the information was unverified, even though it’s rare for intelligence to be confirmed without a shadow of doubt before it is presented to senior government decision-makers. Officials have told The Associated Press and other news organizations that_* the information was included in one of the president’s written daily briefings last year and again this year. 


Dang..... I thought Nancy already got a copy of those PDB's with the information about russian bounties.  Why did she wait a year, until she got briefed on it to bring it up?*


----------



## j-mac

charwin95 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
Click to expand...


I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?


----------



## meaner gene

charwin95 said:


> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?



Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
What part of that don’t you understand?[/QUOTE]


j-mac said:


> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? *Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?*



The speaker of the house doesn't get to see the presidents daily brief unless Trump gives his permission to show it to her.  And I doubt Trump lets the speaker read his PDB's.

So Pelosi didn't know what Trump knew.

Trump "playing it down" meant they never let anybody know how bad it was.


----------



## WTF19

Dagosa said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does a government and society built by democrats fall apart so easily after a couple years of an independent such as trump, president?
> 
> Because Democrats build garbage.
> 
> Democrats can have motel 6, I want Trump's vision.
> 
> 
> 
> Vision ? He’s Intellectually BLIND.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your plan to stop the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus ? First we fire Trumps Fat Ass.
Click to expand...

that wasnt the question.  quit deflecting, troll


----------



## basquebromance

you have to understand: in politics, only the  brave survive

that son of a bitch Trump is brave and getting braver

he'll say ANYTHING to suit his purposes, my friends. he's not afraid like other politicians. he has that in common with Biden


----------



## WTF19

meaner gene said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
Click to expand...




j-mac said:


> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? *Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?*



The speaker of the house doesn't get to see the presidents daily brief unless Trump gives his permission to show it to her.  And I doubt Trump lets the speaker read his PDB's.

So Pelosi didn't know what Trump knew.

Trump "playing it down" meant they never let anybody know how bad it was.
[/QUOTE]
 blame the demoncrats,  and you try to say they didnt know!?!  2 weeks ago, i suppose you will say pill-osi was set up at the dog groomers too, right?  you are deranged


----------



## colfax_m

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Medical examiners from Colorado to Michigan use the same definition. In Macomb and Oakland counties in Michigan, where most of the deaths in that state occurred, medical examiners classify any death as a coronavirus death when the postmortem test is positive. Even people who died in suicides and automobile accidents meet that definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death.   Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death.
Click to expand...

It’s not necessarily that the cases are going to the medical examiner for postmortems, it’s that the medical examiner collects the data for death certificates.

The death certificate will list the most proximate cause of death and then any contributing factors. Someone who died in a car accident isn’t going to have COVID as a contributing cause. The instances that have been discovered of something like this happen were errors, which if you have hundreds of thousands of data point, a few are always going to be in error.


----------



## colfax_m

basquebromance said:


> you have to understand: in politics, only the  brave survive
> 
> that son of a bitch Trump is brave and getting braver
> 
> he'll say ANYTHING to suit his purposes, my friends. he's not afraid like other politicians. he has that in common with Biden


Brave isn’t what I’d describe Trump as. Craven is much more apt. Bravery is speaking the truth. Trump doesn’t have the guts to do it.


----------



## meaner gene

WTF19 said:


> blame the demoncrats,  and you try to say they didnt know!?!  2 weeks ago, i suppose you will say pill-osi was set up at the dog groomers too, right?  you are deranged


We spend $60 billion a year to bring everything important happening everywhere in the world to the presidents attention. 

And Trump decided from the start to "pay it down" and not tell congress, or the governors or the mayors, how bad the coronavirus was.


----------



## jc456

Dr Grump said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been for the last several months?  I mean seriously, it's as if you people live in a cave. The numbers are a complete joke. A big fat LIE.  The way they've done that has been explained over and over and over.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking that the people who believe this BS are borderline senile senior citizens who don't get out much and get all their info ONLY from the controlled mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't deal in right-wing, white trash, Deplorable conspiracy theories. I deal in facts. Refute them if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, you're really getting the truth and "facts" from corrupt governments, globalist oligarchs and the controlled corporate media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are corrupt govts. There are oligarchs. And some media have agendas. But that doesn't explain why you are laughing at the CDC report I put up. You think COVID is a hoax? if so. Prove it. If not, what are you going on about. And in that case STFU you moron.
Click to expand...

The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Medical examiners from Colorado to Michigan use the same definition. In Macomb and Oakland counties in Michigan, where most of the deaths in that state occurred, medical examiners classify any death as a coronavirus death when the postmortem test is positive. Even people who died in suicides and automobile accidents meet that definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death.   Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death.
Click to expand...

they would be examined to check for drugs and intoxication 








						U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated | RealClearPolitics
					

The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically...




					www.realclearpolitics.com
				



!


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> blame the demoncrats,  and you try to say they didnt know!?!  2 weeks ago, i suppose you will say pill-osi was set up at the dog groomers too, right?  you are deranged
> 
> 
> 
> We spend $60 billion a year to bring everything important happening everywhere in the world to the presidents attention.
> 
> And Trump decided from the start to "pay it down" and not tell congress, or the governors or the mayors, how bad the coronavirus was.
Click to expand...

Naw


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no it's like if you have cancer but stick a fork in a electrical socket and die they classify that has electrical shock death
> With COVID 19 IF YOU TEST POSITIVE AND COMMIT SUICIDE THEY COUNT THAT AS COVID RELATED
> 
> 
> 
> You know they only send questionable causes of death to the medical examiner.  Quincy doesn't go around doing an autopsy on people just because they died.
> 
> So somebody given to the medical examiner is saying they don't know what killed them.  And somebody from a car crash, or run over by a truck, or getting shot, or having a piano dropped on them, wouldn't be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once Routine, Autopsies Now Scarce At U.S. Hospitals
> 
> 
> Hospitals have financial incentives to avoid autopsies. And a decline in the number of postmortem examinations performed means lost opportunities for improving medical care and distortions in health care statistics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Once Routine, Autopsies Now Scarce At U.S. Hospitals*
> 
> December 15, 2011
> 
> "An autopsy costs about $1,275, according to a survey of hospitals in eight states. But Medicare and private insurers don't pay for them directly
Click to expand...

stop dodging the issue covid related versus covid caused  one is not the cause of death and the other is, but all are counted as if covid killed them


----------



## bravoactual

*Science Magazine Editor Pens Scathing Critique Of Trump’s ‘Shameful’ COVID-19 Lies.*









						Science Magazine Editor Pens Scathing Critique Of Trump's 'Shameful' COVID-19 Lies
					

"These lies demoralized the scientific community and cost countless lives in the United States," wrote Herbert Holden Thorp, editor in chief of Science m...




					www.huffpost.com
				



.

“*These lies demoralized the scientific community and cost countless lives in the United States*,” wrote Herbert Holden Thorp, editor in chief of Science magazine.

The editor in chief of Science magazine, one of the world’s leading academic journals, published a harsh denouncement of President Donald Trump on Friday, laying into him for lying to the American people and demoralizing the scientific community about the deadliness of COVID-19.

In his editorial for Science, which has been in publication since 1880, Herbert Holden Thorp addressed Trump’s admission that he intentionally downplayed the coronavirus to journalist Bob Woodward, as revealed in Woodward’s upcoming book, “*Rage*.”

“*We can hear Trump’s own voice saying that he understood precisely that severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 ... was deadly and spread through the air*,” Thorp wrote. “*As he was playing down the virus to the public, Trump was not confused or inadequately briefed: He flat-out lied, repeatedly, about science to the American people. These lies demoralized the scientific community and cost countless lives in the United States*.”


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you weren't part of that discussion go back and read what brought it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started it ass-wipe.
> 
> I pointed out that Pelosi would only get to see the PDB if Trump personally gave his permission to show it to her.
> 
> And I doubt Trump said that Pelosi  could see his briefs.
Click to expand...

o k and AS I showed you Pelosi get's those same briefings when she was telling everybody to come out to Chinatown


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bravoactual said:


> *Science Magazine Editor Pens Scathing Critique Of Trump’s ‘Shameful’ COVID-19 Lies.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Science Magazine Editor Pens Scathing Critique Of Trump's 'Shameful' COVID-19 Lies
> 
> 
> "These lies demoralized the scientific community and cost countless lives in the United States," wrote Herbert Holden Thorp, editor in chief of Science m...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> “*These lies demoralized the scientific community and cost countless lives in the United States*,” wrote Herbert Holden Thorp, editor in chief of Science magazine.
> 
> The editor in chief of Science magazine, one of the world’s leading academic journals, published a harsh denouncement of President Donald Trump on Friday, laying into him for lying to the American people and demoralizing the scientific community about the deadliness of COVID-19.
> 
> In his editorial for Science, which has been in publication since 1880, Herbert Holden Thorp addressed Trump’s admission that he intentionally downplayed the coronavirus to journalist Bob Woodward, as revealed in Woodward’s upcoming book, “*Rage*.”
> 
> “*We can hear Trump’s own voice saying that he understood precisely that severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 ... was deadly and spread through the air*,” Thorp wrote. “*As he was playing down the virus to the public, Trump was not confused or inadequately briefed: He flat-out lied, repeatedly, about science to the American people. These lies demoralized the scientific community and cost countless lives in the United States*.”


You really want to know what's shameful? counting all deaths as if they were caused by covid when they aren't


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Medical examiners from Colorado to Michigan use the same definition. In Macomb and Oakland counties in Michigan, where most of the deaths in that state occurred, medical examiners classify any death as a coronavirus death when the postmortem test is positive. Even people who died in suicides and automobile accidents meet that definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death.   Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death.
Click to expand...

It's always fun to mock your ignorance.


*Florida health official says man who died in motorcycle crash listed as coronavirus death*


*Questions are being raised about Florida’s coronavirus death toll reporting after a man who died in a motorcycle accident was listed in the COVID-19 death count.


Dr. Raul Pino, an Orange County health officer, told Fox 35 News that a supposed coronavirus victim in his 20s died in a motorcycle crash and didn't have any underlying conditions.*








						Florida health official says man who died in motorcycle crash listed as coronavirus death
					

Questions are being raised about Florida’s coronavirus death toll reporting after a man who died in a motorcycle accident was listed in the COVID-19 death count.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## jc456

bigrebnc1775 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no it's like if you have cancer but stick a fork in a electrical socket and die they classify that has electrical shock death
> With COVID 19 IF YOU TEST POSITIVE AND COMMIT SUICIDE THEY COUNT THAT AS COVID RELATED
> 
> 
> 
> You know they only send questionable causes of death to the medical examiner.  Quincy doesn't go around doing an autopsy on people just because they died.
> 
> So somebody given to the medical examiner is saying they don't know what killed them.  And somebody from a car crash, or run over by a truck, or getting shot, or having a piano dropped on them, wouldn't be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once Routine, Autopsies Now Scarce At U.S. Hospitals
> 
> 
> Hospitals have financial incentives to avoid autopsies. And a decline in the number of postmortem examinations performed means lost opportunities for improving medical care and distortions in health care statistics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Once Routine, Autopsies Now Scarce At U.S. Hospitals*
> 
> December 15, 2011
> 
> "An autopsy costs about $1,275, according to a survey of hospitals in eight states. But Medicare and private insurers don't pay for them directly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stop dodging the issue covid related versus covid caused  one is not the cause of death and the other is, but all are counted as if covid killed them
Click to expand...

Ding ding ding


----------



## WTF19

basquebromance said:


> you have to understand: in politics, only the  brave survive
> 
> that son of a bitch Trump is brave and getting braver
> 
> he'll say ANYTHING to suit his purposes, my friends. he's not afraid like other politicians. he has that in common with Biden





Mac1958 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> Fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that someone impersonating Trump on those tapes?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I shouldn't laugh.  I'll bet many Trumpsters are saying this.
Click to expand...

wrong again...trumpers would never lower our standards to be brainwashed by the  demoncrat minds, they are the idiots that will ruin this country.  go ahead and continue to believe these asswipes, liars, deniers


----------



## colfax_m

jc456 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been for the last several months?  I mean seriously, it's as if you people live in a cave. The numbers are a complete joke. A big fat LIE.  The way they've done that has been explained over and over and over.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking that the people who believe this BS are borderline senile senior citizens who don't get out much and get all their info ONLY from the controlled mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't deal in right-wing, white trash, Deplorable conspiracy theories. I deal in facts. Refute them if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, you're really getting the truth and "facts" from corrupt governments, globalist oligarchs and the controlled corporate media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are corrupt govts. There are oligarchs. And some media have agendas. But that doesn't explain why you are laughing at the CDC report I put up. You think COVID is a hoax? if so. Prove it. If not, what are you going on about. And in that case STFU you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
Click to expand...

The first death I saw was a 70 year old man. Still working full time. Had hypertension on one drug. Developed fever and cough (kept working) before coming in about a week after symptoms. Eventually he developed ARDS and despite all attempts could not get off very high ventilator support.


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> stop dodging the issue covid related versus covid caused  one is not the cause of death and the other is, but all are counted as if covid killed them











						COVID-19 related strokes, other neurological impact under study
					

Traditional stroke treatments like clot-dissolving tPA and surgical removal of big clots in the brain are good choices as well when the stroke results from SARS-CoV-2 infection, investigators report.



					www.eurekalert.org
				




Excessive blood clotting and stroke -- even in young, previously healthy people -- are among the myriad of effects the virus is having on people across the globe.  



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/04/24/strokes-coronavirus-young-patients/
		


*Young and middle-aged people, barely sick with covid-19, are dying of strokes*


The patient’s chart appeared unremarkable at first glance. He took no medications and had no history of chronic conditions. He had been feeling fine, hanging out at home during the lockdown like the rest of the country, when suddenly, he had trouble talking and moving the right side of his body. Imaging showed a large blockage on the left side of his head.

Oxley gasped when he got to the patient’s age and covid-19 status: 44, positive.

Clots that form on vessel walls fly upward. One that started in the calves might migrate to the lungs, causing a blockage called a pulmonary embolism that arrests breathing — a known cause of death in covid-19 patients. Clots in or near the heart might lead to a heart attack, another common cause of death. Anything above that would probably go to the brain, leading to a stroke.


----------



## WTF19

meaner gene said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> blame the demoncrats,  and you try to say they didnt know!?!  2 weeks ago, i suppose you will say pill-osi was set up at the dog groomers too, right?  you are deranged
> 
> 
> 
> We spend $60 billion a year to bring everything important happening everywhere in the world to the presidents attention.
> 
> And Trump decided from the start to "pay it down" and not tell congress, or the governors or the mayors, how bad the coronavirus was.
Click to expand...

where are the demoncrat mayors and governors?  they are letting looters, rioters, murderers roam the streets.  i suppose you think thats TRUMPS fault too, right?   and to play it down  you know, like you do when you dont want complete panic, you know unlike the asswipe demoncrats who want everybody panicking.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop dodging the issue covid related versus covid caused  one is not the cause of death and the other is, but all are counted as if covid killed them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 related strokes, other neurological impact under study
> 
> 
> Traditional stroke treatments like clot-dissolving tPA and surgical removal of big clots in the brain are good choices as well when the stroke results from SARS-CoV-2 infection, investigators report.
> 
> 
> 
> www.eurekalert.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excessive blood clotting and stroke -- even in young, previously healthy people -- are among the myriad of effects the virus is having on people across the globe.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/04/24/strokes-coronavirus-young-patients/
> 
> 
> 
> *Young and middle-aged people, barely sick with covid-19, are dying of strokes*
> 
> 
> The patient’s chart appeared unremarkable at first glance. He took no medications and had no history of chronic conditions. He had been feeling fine, hanging out at home during the lockdown like the rest of the country, when suddenly, he had trouble talking and moving the right side of his body. Imaging showed a large blockage on the left side of his head.
> 
> Oxley gasped when he got to the patient’s age and covid-19 status: 44, positive.
> 
> Clots that form on vessel walls fly upward. One that started in the calves might migrate to the lungs, causing a blockage called a pulmonary embolism that arrests breathing — a known cause of death in covid-19 patients. Clots in or near the heart might lead to a heart attack, another common cause of death. Anything above that would probably go to the brain, leading to a stroke.
Click to expand...

If you don't mind use a fucking credible source. Hell you might as well use the onion


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> o k and AS I showed you Pelosi get's those same briefings when she was telling everybody to come out to Chinatown



I showed where Pelosi didn't get Trumps 2019 or 2020 briefing on russian bounties on our soldiers in afghanistan.

Which disproves she gets to see the PDB's


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been for the last several months?  I mean seriously, it's as if you people live in a cave. The numbers are a complete joke. A big fat LIE.  The way they've done that has been explained over and over and over.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking that the people who believe this BS are borderline senile senior citizens who don't get out much and get all their info ONLY from the controlled mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't deal in right-wing, white trash, Deplorable conspiracy theories. I deal in facts. Refute them if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, you're really getting the truth and "facts" from corrupt governments, globalist oligarchs and the controlled corporate media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are corrupt govts. There are oligarchs. And some media have agendas. But that doesn't explain why you are laughing at the CDC report I put up. You think COVID is a hoax? if so. Prove it. If not, what are you going on about. And in that case STFU you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first death I saw was a 70 year old man. Still working full time. Had hypertension on one drug. Developed fever and cough (kept working) before coming in about a week after symptoms. Eventually he developed ARDS and despite all attempts could not get off very high ventilator support.
Click to expand...

Yeah, so?


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> o k and AS I showed you Pelosi get's those same briefings when she was telling everybody to come out to Chinatown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I showed where Pelosi didn't get Trumps 2019 or 2020 briefing on russian bounties on our soldiers in afghanistan.
> 
> Which disproves she gets to see the PDB's
Click to expand...

Where did you show that?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> o k and AS I showed you Pelosi get's those same briefings when she was telling everybody to come out to Chinatown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I showed where Pelosi didn't get Trumps 2019 or 2020 briefing on russian bounties on our soldiers in afghanistan.
> 
> Which disproves she gets to see the PDB's
Click to expand...

dude she's third in line to be President of course she gets the same briefings as the president. are you suggesting that Pence doesn't get those briefings?


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 related strokes, other neurological impact under study
> 
> 
> Traditional stroke treatments like clot-dissolving tPA and surgical removal of big clots in the brain are good choices as well when the stroke results from SARS-CoV-2 infection, investigators report.
> 
> 
> 
> www.eurekalert.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind use a fucking credible source. Hell you might as well use the onion
Click to expand...


Maybe you missed the source

MEDICAL COLLEGE OF GEORGIA AT AUGUSTA UNIVERSITY


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> o k and AS I showed you Pelosi get's those same briefings when she was telling everybody to come out to Chinatown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I showed where Pelosi didn't get Trumps 2019 or 2020 briefing on russian bounties on our soldiers in afghanistan.
> 
> Which disproves she gets to see the PDB's
Click to expand...




jc456 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> o k and AS I showed you Pelosi get's those same briefings when she was telling everybody to come out to Chinatown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I showed where Pelosi didn't get Trumps 2019 or 2020 briefing on russian bounties on our soldiers in afghanistan.
> 
> Which disproves she gets to see the PDB's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you show that?
Click to expand...

When she didn't previously complain, until she received an intelligence briefing for the top members of congress.

If she had seen the presidents PDB's she would have been able to confirm the information was in a presidential PDB.


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> I showed where Pelosi didn't get Trumps 2019 or 2020 briefing on russian bounties on our soldiers in afghanistan.
> 
> Which disproves she gets to see the PDB's





bigrebnc1775 said:


> dude she's third in line to be President of course she gets the same briefings as the president. are you suggesting that Pence doesn't get those briefings?


She gets the briefing that the president gives permission to.  Only people that Trump specifically lists to receive the PDB are allowed access to it.

Are you really going to say that Trump lets Pelosi read everything he does,* so she can tell the world what the president knew and when the president knew it?*


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> o k and AS I showed you Pelosi get's those same briefings when she was telling everybody to come out to Chinatown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I showed where Pelosi didn't get Trumps 2019 or 2020 briefing on russian bounties on our soldiers in afghanistan.
> 
> Which disproves she gets to see the PDB's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> o k and AS I showed you Pelosi get's those same briefings when she was telling everybody to come out to Chinatown
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I showed where Pelosi didn't get Trumps 2019 or 2020 briefing on russian bounties on our soldiers in afghanistan.
> 
> Which disproves she gets to see the PDB's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you show that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When she didn't previously complain, until she received an intelligence briefing for the top members of congress.
> 
> If she had seen the presidents PDB's she would have been able to confirm the information was in a presidential PDB.
Click to expand...

and she's going to lie about what was told to her something you can't grasp because you think shes honest


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I showed where Pelosi didn't get Trumps 2019 or 2020 briefing on russian bounties on our soldiers in afghanistan.
> 
> Which disproves she gets to see the PDB's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> dude she's third in line to be President of course she gets the same briefings as the president. are you suggesting that Pence doesn't get those briefings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She gets the briefing that the president gives permission to.  Only people that Trump specifically lists to receive the PDB are allowed access to it.
> 
> Are you really going to say that Trump lets Pelosi read everything he does,* so she can tell the world what the president knew and when the president knew it?*
Click to expand...

not how it works


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 related strokes, other neurological impact under study
> 
> 
> Traditional stroke treatments like clot-dissolving tPA and surgical removal of big clots in the brain are good choices as well when the stroke results from SARS-CoV-2 infection, investigators report.
> 
> 
> 
> www.eurekalert.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind use a fucking credible source. Hell you might as well use the onion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you missed the source
> 
> MEDICAL COLLEGE OF GEORGIA AT AUGUSTA UNIVERSITY
Click to expand...

and THE POST MULIPULATES WHAT THEY REPORT


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> Excessive blood clotting and stroke -- even in young, previously healthy people -- are among the myriad of effects the virus is having on people across the globe


People get blood clots, stroke. My sister, my dad. Wtf are you taking about? Virus don’t cause blood clots asswipe.

You’re a dupe that’s been duped. Post any study where a virus causes blood clots


----------



## colfax_m

j-mac said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
Click to expand...

There’s a difference in Pelosi saying that there is no known cases of viruses at the time and Trump saying it’s a hoax that won’t be a big deal.


----------



## Seawytch

jc456 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excessive blood clotting and stroke -- even in young, previously healthy people -- are among the myriad of effects the virus is having on people across the globe
> 
> 
> 
> People get blood clots, stroke. My sister, my dad. Wtf are you taking about? Virus don’t cause blood clots asswipe.
> 
> You’re a dupe that’s been duped. Post any study where a virus causes blood clots
Click to expand...

Something else Fox isn't covering?






						What Is Known About COVID-19 and Abnormal Blood Clotting
					

Hematology and oncology specialist Dr. Jeffrey Laurence answers questions about the connection between blood clotting and other symptoms of severe COVID-19.




					news.weill.cornell.edu
				



.


----------



## WTF19

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> o k and AS I showed you Pelosi get's those same briefings when she was telling everybody to come out to Chinatown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I showed where Pelosi didn't get Trumps 2019 or 2020 briefing on russian bounties on our soldiers in afghanistan.
> 
> Which disproves she gets to see the PDB's
Click to expand...

and this douche didnt convene a committee and whine it was a set up...lol..very surprising


----------



## jc456

jc456 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excessive blood clotting and stroke -- even in young, previously healthy people -- are among the myriad of effects the virus is having on people across the globe
> 
> 
> 
> People get blood clots, stroke. My sister, my dad. Wtf are you taking about? Virus don’t cause blood clots asswipe.
> 
> You’re a dupe that’s been duped. Post any study where a virus causes blood clots
Click to expand...

meaner gene if virus caused blood clots then a simple blood test would indicate the virus. One wouldn’t need a nine inch swab up the nose. Amazing stupid you shared


----------



## jc456

Seawytch said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excessive blood clotting and stroke -- even in young, previously healthy people -- are among the myriad of effects the virus is having on people across the globe
> 
> 
> 
> People get blood clots, stroke. My sister, my dad. Wtf are you taking about? Virus don’t cause blood clots asswipe.
> 
> You’re a dupe that’s been duped. Post any study where a virus causes blood clots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Something else Fox isn't covering?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Is Known About COVID-19 and Abnormal Blood Clotting
> 
> 
> Hematology and oncology specialist Dr. Jeffrey Laurence answers questions about the connection between blood clotting and other symptoms of severe COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.weill.cornell.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Naw. Then why doesn’t bloodwork identify the virus? It has to be in the blood to cause a clot. So you know!


----------



## basquebromance

Trump is brutal to his staff, he refuses to delegate anything, so immersed in the detail of the corona that he has trouble making decisions. all presidents mess up like this.


----------



## j-mac

colfax_m said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s a difference in Pelosi saying that there is no known cases of viruses at the time and Trump saying it’s a hoax that won’t be a big deal.
Click to expand...


What don’t you get about the action he took?


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> If she had seen the presidents PDB's she would have been able to confirm the information was in a presidential PDB.





bigrebnc1775 said:


> and she's going to lie about what was told to her something you can't grasp because you think shes honest


If Pelosi was given access to the PDB, it also means she gets to request additional information.



			https://fas.org/sgp/jud/libby030306.pdf
		


Officials receiving the daily briefings frequently ask questions regarding the items presented. The briefer may be able to answer those questions immediately, based upon the briefer's own knowledge or additional information in his or her possession. If the briefer cannot answer the question immediately, the briefer transmits the question to the CIA's Directorate of Intelligence for additional research and analysis. The CIA's response to the inquiry is provided as soon as possible,


----------



## meaner gene

jc456 said:


> People get blood clots, stroke. My sister, my dad. Wtf are you taking about? Virus don’t cause blood clots asswipe.
> 
> You’re a dupe that’s been duped. Post any study where a virus causes blood clots


Read a newspaper for once.  Medical reports of postmortems of YOUNG PEOPLE, show blood clots throughout the entire body.

*The connection between coronavirus, strokes, and young ...*



*Unexpected Cause of Death in Younger COVID-19 Patients is ...*
www.biospace.com › article › covid-19-increases-risk-o...

Unexpected Cause of Death in _Younger COVID_-19 _Patients_ is Related to _Blood Clotting_. Published: Apr 28, 2020 By Mark Terry. _Blood Clot_. Early on in the ...


----------



## Dr Grump

jc456 said:


> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan



CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard. That is all you are. You are no doctor. You are not a pathologist. You have no access to official figures. You are no expert. You have nothing other than an opinion. I base my opinion on published facts and figures. If you have something from a credible source that has access to autopsy reports and figures from the CDC then post them and I'll be more than happy to consider them. You don't get to post opinions dressed up as facts on messageboards based on nothing but your own political/misinformed ideals that have nothing to back them up other than a preconceived idea that 'the system' can't be trusted.
This is the real world, not some Fake News Trump White House press conference.


----------



## meaner gene

jc456 said:


> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan





Dr Grump said:


> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.



Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.


----------



## eddiew

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
Click to expand...

The morons don't see the light up ahead is a train bearing down on them


----------



## progressive hunter

basquebromance said:


> Trump is brutal to his staff, he refuses to delegate anything, so immersed in the detail of the corona that he has trouble making decisions. all presidents mess up like this.


can you prove that???


----------



## ABikerSailor

colfax_m said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Medical examiners from Colorado to Michigan use the same definition. In Macomb and Oakland counties in Michigan, where most of the deaths in that state occurred, medical examiners classify any death as a coronavirus death when the postmortem test is positive. Even people who died in suicides and automobile accidents meet that definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death.   Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not necessarily that the cases are going to the medical examiner for postmortems, it’s that the medical examiner collects the data for death certificates.
> 
> The death certificate will list the most proximate cause of death and then any contributing factors. Someone who died in a car accident isn’t going to have COVID as a contributing cause. The instances that have been discovered of something like this happen were errors, which if you have hundreds of thousands of data point, a few are always going to be in error.
Click to expand...


You know, my room mate died at the end of June of this year, right when the pandemic was raging at some of it's worst.  And, she didn't die because of COVID, she died because she had a heart condition, COPD, diabetes and was overweight.  What was the cause of death on her death certificate?  They said she died from heart failure due to her heart condition and COPD.  Nothing was mentioned about COVID.


----------



## meaner gene

Pardon the off topic post but....

If you see how Trump supporters attack the coronavirus death counts.

Imagine what they would do to the Nov 3rd election results.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Medical examiners from Colorado to Michigan use the same definition. In Macomb and Oakland counties in Michigan, where most of the deaths in that state occurred, medical examiners classify any death as a coronavirus death when the postmortem test is positive. Even people who died in suicides and automobile accidents meet that definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death.   Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not necessarily that the cases are going to the medical examiner for postmortems, it’s that the medical examiner collects the data for death certificates.
> 
> The death certificate will list the most proximate cause of death and then any contributing factors. Someone who died in a car accident isn’t going to have COVID as a contributing cause. The instances that have been discovered of something like this happen were errors, which if you have hundreds of thousands of data point, a few are always going to be in error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, my room mate died at the end of June of this year, right when the pandemic was raging at some of it's worst.  And, she didn't die because of COVID, she died because she had a heart condition, COPD, diabetes and was overweight.  What was the cause of death on her death certificate?  They said she died from heart failure due to her heart condition and COPD.  Nothing was mentioned about COVID.
Click to expand...

I believe you're a lying sack of shit as usual


*
U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated*
COMMENTARY
.


By Timothy Allen & John R. Lott Jr.
May 29, 2020
(AP Photo/Mark Lennihan)
The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically lower than the World Health Organization’s estimate of 3.4% and Dr. Anthony Fauci’s initial guess of about 2%.
When the CDC projected 1.7 million deaths back in March, it used an estimated death rate of 0.8%. Imperial College’s estimate of 2.2 million deaths assumed a rate of 0.9%. The fear generated by the projections drives the public policy debate. The Washington Post headline, “As deaths mount, Trump tries to convince Americans it’s safe to inch back to normal,” were part of a steady diet of such fare. When Georgia opened up over a month ago, the Post warned: “Georgia leads the race to become America’s No. 1 Death Destination.”


The CDC currently puts the number of confirmed deaths at about 100,000. But even the “best estimate” 0.26% fatality rate is a significant overestimate because of how the CDC is counting deaths. The actual rate is fairly close to a recent bad year for the seasonal flu. And though public health officials have been transparent about how they are counting coronavirus deaths, the implications for calculating the infection fatality rate are not appreciated.
“The case definition is very simplistic,” Dr. Ngozi Ezike, director of Illinois Department of Public Health, explains. “It means, at the time of death, it was a COVID positive diagnosis. That means, that if you were in hospice and had already been given a few weeks to live, and then you also were found to have COVID, that would be counted as a COVID death. It means, technically even if you died of [a] clear alternative cause, but you had COVID at the same time, it’s still listed as a COVID death.”
Medical examiners from Colorado to Michigan use the same definition. In Macomb and Oakland counties in Michigan, where most of the deaths in that state occurred, medical examiners classify any death as a coronavirus death when the postmortem test is positive. Even people who died in suicides and automobile accidents meet that definition.

Such expansive definitions are not due to rogue public health officials. The rules direct them to do this. “If someone dies with COVID-19, we are counting that as a COVID-19 death,” White House coronavirus response coordinator Dr. Deborah Birx recently noted.

Beyond including people with the virus who clearly didn’t die from it, the numbers are inflated by counting people who don’t even have the virus. New York has classified many cases as coronavirus deaths even when postmortem tests have been negative. The diagnosis can be based on symptoms, even though the symptoms are often similar to those of the seasonal flu.
The Centers for Disease Control guidance explicitly acknowledges the uncertainty that doctors can face when identifying the cause of death. When coronavirus cases are “suspected,” the agency counsels doctors that “it is acceptable to report COVID-19 on a death certificate.” This advice has produced a predictable inflation in the numbers. When New York City’s death toll rose above 10,000 on April 21, the New York Times reported that the city included “3,700 additional people who were presumed to have died of the coronavirus but had never tested positive” – more than a 50% increase in the number of cases.
Nor can this be explained by false-negative results in the tests. For the five most commonly used tests, the least reliable test still scored a 96% accuracy rate in laboratory settings. Some doctors report feeling pressure from hospitals to list deaths as being due to the coronavirus, even when the doctors don’t believe that is the case “to make it look a little bit worse than it is.” That is pressure they say they never previously faced in reporting deaths from the seasonal flu.

There are financial incentives that might make a difference for hospitals and doctors. The CARES Act adds a 20% premium for COVID-19 Medicare patients. Birx and others are also concerned that the CDC’s “antiquated” accounting system is double-counting cases and inflating mortality and case counts “by as much as 25%.” When all these anomalies are added up, it becomes apparent that we simply don’t have an accurate death toll from this new coronavirus. But it seems clear that the correct rate is just a little worse than the rate for the 2017-2018 flu.
Meanwhile, the Washington Post, New York Times, and others claim that we are _undercounting_ the true number of deaths. They reach that conclusion by showing that the total number of deaths from all causes is about 30% greater than we would typically expect from March through early May. They then conclude that the excess is due to deaths not being accurately labeled as due to the coronavirus.
But these are not normal times. Many people with heart problems aren’t going to the hospital for fear of the virus. Delaying cancer surgeries and other serious medical treatments for months has real impacts on life expectancies. The stress of the situation is almost certainly increasing suicides and other illnesses. Which is not to minimize the threat: Even if the true death toll is now closer to 50,000 than 100,000, this pandemic is a big deal. But we need some perspective. During the 2017-18 flu season, 61,000 Americans died from the flu.
Public health officials need to face a lot of serious questions about how they counted Coronavirus deaths. We don’t have all the answers yet, but it’s clear the inflated numbers have helped mislead people into a state of alarmism.








						U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated | RealClearPolitics
					

The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically...




					www.realclearpolitics.com
				



!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> Pardon the off topic post but....
> 
> If you see how Trump supporters attack the coronavirus death counts.
> 
> Imagine what they would do to the Nov 3rd election results.


Yes imagine how democrats have inflated the death count


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> COMMENTARY
> .By Timothy Allen & John R. Lott Jr.
> May 29, 2020
> 
> The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% --* four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade.* That is dramatically lower than the World Health Organization’s estimate of 3.4% and Dr. Anthony Fauci’s initial guess of about 2%.



And from the January 28th 2020 president's daily brief, they told Trump* it was five times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu.*

Maybe Trump should have told Fauci what he knew.
Maybe Trump should have told the governors and the mayors what he knew.

It would have saved thousands, tens of thousands, even hundreds of thousand lives.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
Click to expand...

Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.

Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.

Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."

YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> COMMENTARY
> .By Timothy Allen & John R. Lott Jr.
> May 29, 2020
> 
> The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% --* four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade.* That is dramatically lower than the World Health Organization’s estimate of 3.4% and Dr. Anthony Fauci’s initial guess of about 2%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the January 28th 2020 president's daily brief, they told Trump* it was five times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu.*
> 
> Maybe Trump should have told Fauci what he knew.
> Maybe Trump should have told the governors and the mayors what he knew.
> 
> It would have saved thousands, tens of thousands, even hundreds of thousand lives.
Click to expand...

And Nancy told people to come on out to Chinatown


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Yes imagine how democrats have inflated the death count


The worst i've seen is a 25% inflation claim.   Even at that theorized but unproven error rate, there would still be at least 150,000 confirmed direct coronavirus deaths.


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES


Are you talking about the room mate that had serious health conditions and the death certificate didn't include COVID-19.


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> Pardon the off topic post but....
> 
> If you see how Trump supporters attack the coronavirus death counts.
> 
> Imagine what they would do to the Nov 3rd election results.


HIlarious coming from a clown who still hasn't accepted defeat in 2016.


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> And Nancy told people to come on out to Chinatown



I hate to admit it, but Pelosi, the governors and the mayors fell for Donald Trumps bullshit.

Trump said there was noting to worry about, just 15 cases, soon going down to almost zero.  It was no worse than the flu.  Trump told people to continue with their normal daily lives.

Yeah.... people fell for Trumps bullshit.  I admit it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the room mate that had serious health conditions and the death certificate didn't include COVID-19.
Click to expand...

I'll drive this discussion 
Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.

Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.

Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."

YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Nancy told people to come on out to Chinatown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to admit it, but Pelosi, the governors and the mayors fell for Donald Trumps bullshit.
> 
> Trump said there was noting to worry about, just 15 cases, soon going down to almost zero.  It was no worse than the flu.  Trump told people to continue with their normal daily lives.
> 
> Yeah.... people fell for Trumps bullshit.  I admit it.
Click to expand...

Trump implemented travel bans while democrats wanted to party and impeach. lol


----------



## meaner gene

Nostra said:


> HIlarious coming from a clown who still hasn't accepted defeat in 2016.


Why do you have to ruin a perfectly good argument by lying all the time.



*Hillary Clinton FULL Concession Speech | Election 2016 ...*
www.youtube.com › watch

_Hillary Clinton_ formally and publicly conceded to Donald Trump this morning after an upset defeat in the _presidential election_. "Last _night_ I .


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> HIlarious coming from a clown who still hasn't accepted defeat in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have to ruin a perfectly good argument by lying all the time.
> 
> 
> *Hillary Clinton FULL Concession Speech | Election 2016 ...*
> www.youtube.com › watch
> 
> _Hillary Clinton_ formally and publicly conceded to Donald Trump this morning after an upset defeat in the _presidential election_. "Last _night_ I .
Click to expand...

My comment was about you, not the drunkard Hitlary.


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I'll drive this discussion
> 
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES



You may be driving, but you haven't picked a direction.  Which foreigner and what autopsies are you making reference to.  I gave you my best guess, and you rejected it.


----------



## meaner gene

Nostra said:


> My comment was about you, not the drunkard Hitlary.


I wasn't on the ballaot in 2016


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes imagine how democrats have inflated the death count
> 
> 
> 
> The worst i've seen is a 25% inflation claim.   Even at that theorized but unproven error rate, there would still be at least 150,000 confirmed direct coronavirus deaths.
Click to expand...










						Excess Deaths: People Are Dying Because of COVID-19 but Not from It
					

Experts say people may be avoiding routine healthcare appointments due to fears over catching the new coronavirus.




					www.healthline.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll drive this discussion
> 
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may be driving, but you haven't picked a direction.  Which foreigner and what autopsies are you making reference to.  I gave you my best guess, and you rejected it.
Click to expand...

Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.

Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.

Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> My comment was about you, not the drunkard Hitlary.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't on the ballaot in 2016
Click to expand...

but obama's policies sure were according to obama.


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Excess Deaths: People Are Dying Because of COVID-19 but Not from It
> 
> 
> Experts say people may be avoiding routine healthcare appointments due to fears over catching the new coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.healthline.com



_Yale researchers found that from March 1 to April 4, there were 8,128 COVID-related deaths reported. Excess deaths accounted for nearly two times that amount for the same period.

The researchers say the number of excess deaths isn’t necessarily attributable directly to COVID-19, but it could include people who were too frightened to seek treatment for unrelated illnesses due to the pandemic._

If that's the point you're making, then the proven coronavirus death count is back to 200,000


----------



## easyt65

While President Trump instituted his life saving travel ban to protect Americans...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excess Deaths: People Are Dying Because of COVID-19 but Not from It
> 
> 
> Experts say people may be avoiding routine healthcare appointments due to fears over catching the new coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.healthline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Yale researchers found that from March 1 to April 4, there were 8,128 COVID-related deaths reported. Excess deaths accounted for nearly two times that amount for the same period.
> 
> The researchers say the number of excess deaths isn’t necessarily attributable directly to COVID-19, but it could include people who were too frightened to seek treatment for unrelated illnesses due to the pandemic._
> 
> If that's the point you're making, then the proven coronavirus death count is back to 200,000
Click to expand...

not when they count  anything as COVID 19 death if you test positive  even suicide


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."



Dude, are you talking about a directed autopsy?  One where the family requests it?

I'm not denying they perform autopsy's the family pays for.   Hell.... George Floyd got two autopsy's

BTW: Neither was positive for COVID-19


----------



## easyt65

While President Trump acted to protect American lives, Joe Biden sought to oppose and undermine the LIFE SAVING BAN, claiming Trump was being 'HYSTERICAL' by implementing the ban he called 'XENOPHOBIC':


----------



## meaner gene

easyt65 said:


> While President Trump instituted his life saving travel ban to protect Americans...



Dude.   You're late to the party.

Thanks for showing that politicians, including mayors, governors, and even the speaker of the house, fell for Trump BULLSHIT.

Trump told people to continue with their normal activities.  It was all going away shortly.  There were only 15 cases soon to go down to almost zero.

Yeah... people believed Trump at their peril.  I admit it.


----------



## BWK

LA RAM FAN said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turn that around to saying because of the corruption of the dems and their supporters,half a million Americans will be dead by years end,the economy has collapsed,businesses will close and not reopen,and millions will be permanetely out of work because of the dem party,turn that post around to saying that and you nailed it and hit a home run.lol
> 
> 
> 
> Turn your turn-around around.
> Trump basically told states like NY, NJ, Conn that the virus was going away by itself, it wasn't any worse than the flu, and there was no need to take precautionary measures.
> 
> Meanwhile a Trump was told in january, the exact opposite.
> 
> Trump hoped to "trick" the democrat governors into letting the virus run rampant through their states, and then blame them for the outbreak.
> 
> Well that plan backfired, after the dem governors got it under control,  no thanks to Trump, and since the virus doesn't obey politics, the republican governors are now paying the plrice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your grasping at straws as always.your being afucking liar that it was the dems who let the virus go,desperation time from you.hee hee.
Click to expand...

All lies with no evidence. On the flip side, evidence exists to the contrary, and Trump drove a mac truck through this pandemic that caused it to explode killing almost 200,000. Trump is mentally, morally, and intelligently unfit. He will be voted out because of the evil him and his base have caused;   Maria Teresa Kumar: Trump ‘directly responsible for the cause of death’


----------



## easyt65

BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':


.


----------



## BWK

easyt65 said:


> While President Trump acted to protect American lives, Joe Biden sought to oppose and undermine the LIFE SAVING BAN, claiming Trump was being 'HYSTERICAL' by implementing the ban he called 'XENOPHOBIC':


If Trump had acted to save lives, he would have saved lives. He didn't. This is an unbelievably stupid argument.


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> not when they count  anything as COVID 19 death if you test positive  even suicide



Even if you subtract all accidents and all suicides, that does't drop the total below 130,000.

*Suffocation suicides*

Number of deaths: 13,075

*Poisoning suicides*

Number of deaths: 6,554
*Motor vehicle traffic deaths*

Number of deaths: 40,231


----------



## meaner gene

easyt65 said:


> While President Trump acted to protect American lives, Joe Biden sought to oppose and undermine the LIFE SAVING BAN, claiming Trump was being 'HYSTERICAL' by implementing the ban he called 'XENOPHOBIC':


Dude. You're late to the party.

Thanks for showing that politicians, including mayors, governors, and even the speaker of the house, fell for Trump BULLSHIT.

Trump told people to continue with their normal activities. It was all going away shortly. There were only 15 cases soon to go down to almost zero.

Yeah... people believed Trump at their peril. I admit it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> *CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
Click to expand...

Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.

Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.

Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."

YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES


----------



## BWK

easyt65 said:


> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .


This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not when they count  anything as COVID 19 death if you test positive  even suicide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you subtract all accidents and all suicides, that does't drop the total below 130,000.
> 
> *Suffocation suicides*
> 
> Number of deaths: 13,075
> 
> *Poisoning suicides*
> 
> Number of deaths: 6,554
> *Motor vehicle traffic deaths*
> 
> Number of deaths: 40,231
Click to expand...

gun shot 
MURDER


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BWK said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
Click to expand...

Trump never called it a hoax stop lying


----------



## meaner gene

BWK said:


> If Trump had acted to save lives, he would have saved lives. He didn't. This is an unbelievably stupid argument.



I saw this same argument in the run up to the Iraq war.  Replublicans posted c;lips of politicians repeating the lies that Bush was telling about WMD's in Iraq.

It only proves that people listen to the president, and act in accordance with what he says.   Even if it means people die.


----------



## BWK

LA RAM FAN said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to admit when our nation has dropped the ball.  The truth can be hard to take but the fact we didn't have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The country didn't drop the ball.  Trump deliberately took the ball and threw it into the weeds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There  you go lying again,our corrupt government institutions did indeed drop the ball,not trump.
Click to expand...

Trump is on video and audio dropping the ball. There is no defense that exists, where anyone can manufacture an  intelligent argument in his favor. No one with a functioning brain and is honest, would ever try.


----------



## Flopper

easyt65 said:


> While President Trump acted to protect American lives, Joe Biden sought to oppose and undermine the LIFE SAVING BAN, claiming Trump was being 'HYSTERICAL' by implementing the ban he called 'XENOPHOBIC':


If you bothered to read Biden's tweet, you would see he is referring to Trump's racist phrases, "Kung Flu", "Chinese Plague", "foreign flu", etc. not the travel ban.  However, Trump supporters have repeated Trump's erroneous claim so often that it has now commonly accepted as the truth just as most of Trump's lies are.
“_Repeat_ a lie _often enough_ _and it becomes the truth_”
_Motto of the Trump campaign.     _


----------



## BothWings

j-mac said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
Click to expand...

Yup. Most of those deaths happened in BLUE states. There are populated cities all over the U.S.. Their phony concensus was that Trump dissed the. And they stood in the way of Trump's anti-immigration policies too which helped to spread the virus to those BLUE state sanctuary cities where thousands of immigrants flock every day. They hold the smoking gun and try to hand it to Trump looking like preschoolers all the way. The trouble is, they are NOT preschoolers. They know what theyre doing. Basically its criminally negligent homicide with a political motive.


----------



## BWK

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
Click to expand...

  I'm waiting for the rebuttal.

*The president, who often dismissed special counsel Robert Mueller’s Russia investigation and his impeachment as hoaxes, portrayed the Democrats’ criticism of his coronavirus policy as a continuation of a campaign to bring him down. *


----------



## Dagosa

WTF19 said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does a government and society built by democrats fall apart so easily after a couple years of an independent such as trump, president?
> 
> Because Democrats build garbage.
> 
> Democrats can have motel 6, I want Trump's vision.
> 
> 
> 
> Vision ? He’s Intellectually BLIND.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your plan to stop the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus ? First we fire Trumps Fat Ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that wasnt the question.  quit deflecting, troll
Click to expand...

funny, it ended with a (?)


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory



Sorry, unless reference what the question was, I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump had acted to save lives, he would have saved lives. He didn't. This is an unbelievably stupid argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this same argument in the run up to the Iraq war.  Replublicans posted c;lips of politicians repeating the lies that Bush was telling about WMD's in Iraq.
> 
> It only proves that people listen to the president, and act in accordance with what he says.   Even if it means people die.
Click to expand...

why did the democrat house start legislation to stop the President's travel ban?


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> My comment was about you, not the drunkard Hitlary.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't on the ballaot in 2016
Click to expand...

Never said you were..............


----------



## WTF19

Dagosa said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does a government and society built by democrats fall apart so easily after a couple years of an independent such as trump, president?
> 
> Because Democrats build garbage.
> 
> Democrats can have motel 6, I want Trump's vision.
> 
> 
> 
> Vision ? He’s Intellectually BLIND.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your plan to stop the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus ? First we fire Trumps Fat Ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that wasnt the question.  quit deflecting, troll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> funny, it ended with a (?)
Click to expand...

typical demoncrat.  this was the question--- What is your plan to stop the virus? ---and you couldnt even answer a very simple question w/out deflecting...you are very intelligent----NOT


----------



## meaner gene

BWK said:


> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.



Not a complete lie.  Trumps China travel ban probably saved thousands of lives, but his not closing down travel from europe until a month later, costs hundreds of thousands of lives.

And remember, Trump closed off travel from china because 3 days earlier he got the briefing that the coronavirus was some serious shit.  Very deadly and very contagious.


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, are you talking about a directed autopsy?  One where the family requests it?
> 
> I'm not denying they perform autopsy's the family pays for.   Hell.... George Floyd got two autopsy's
> 
> BTW: Neither was positive for COVID-19
Click to expand...

If either was positive, the cop would walk.


----------



## easyt65

meaner gene said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> While President Trump instituted his life saving travel ban to protect Americans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.   You're late to the party.
> 
> Thanks for showing that politicians, including mayors, governors, and even the speaker of the house, fell for Trump BULLSHIT.
> 
> Trump told people to continue with their normal activities.  It was all going away shortly.  There were only 15 cases soon to go down to almost zero.
> 
> Yeah... people believed Trump at their peril.  I admit it.
Click to expand...


BWUHAHAHAHA....

Thank you for proving you Trump-hating, butt-hurt, mentally unstable snowflakes are a bunch of lying m*er f*ers who lie your asses off and continually move the goal posts to ensure you never have to admit you are wrong and lied!

For the longest time you liars went on and on denying Pelosi and China Joe ever said these things...and NOW you are trying to claim they only did so (admitting finally that they did say it) BECAUSE THEY WERE DUPED BY TRUMP.

BWUHAHAHA...

Biden at least would have an excuse - besides being wrong on every foreign policy decision he ever made - he was locked in his basement.

Pelosi's excuse is that she and her Democrats never saw the pandemic coming because they were too preoccupied running the 1st Politically Partisan Impeachment in US history based on ZERO crime / evidence / witnesses!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, unless reference what the question was, I have no idea what you're talking about.
Click to expand...

what's obvious is your dodging what you first said while giving praise to another poster 



Dr Grump said:
*CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.*

meaner gene said:
Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge. 

My response 
Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.

Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.

Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."

YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> While President Trump instituted his life saving travel ban to protect Americans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.   You're late to the party.
> 
> Thanks for showing that politicians, including mayors, governors, and even the speaker of the house, fell for Trump BULLSHIT.
> 
> Trump told people to continue with their normal activities.  It was all going away shortly.  There were only 15 cases soon to go down to almost zero.
> 
> Yeah... people believed Trump at their peril.  I admit it.
Click to expand...

So, you are saying Nazi Pelousy, Cuomo, and all the other Kung Flu death state leaders are so fucking stupid they ignored science and went with what you claim Trump said.

Doesn't say much about the intelligence of your handlers, huh?


----------



## Nostra

BWK said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> While President Trump acted to protect American lives, Joe Biden sought to oppose and undermine the LIFE SAVING BAN, claiming Trump was being 'HYSTERICAL' by implementing the ban he called 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump had acted to save lives, he would have saved lives. He didn't. This is an unbelievably stupid argument.
Click to expand...

Saved over 2 million lives.........according to the experts.


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> gun shot
> MURDER



People with bullet holes, even if they have COVID-19 are listed as having died of gunshots.

FYI, if they listed them as died from the coronavirus, then life insurance companies with "suicide" clauses would have to pay.  And if murders were listed as coronavirus, than DA's would have to drop the charges.

And those things didn't happen.


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump had acted to save lives, he would have saved lives. He didn't. This is an unbelievably stupid argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this same argument in the run up to the Iraq war.  Replublicans posted c;lips of politicians repeating the lies that Bush was telling about WMD's in Iraq.
> 
> It only proves that people listen to the president, and act in accordance with what he says.   Even if it means people die.
Click to expand...

Explain how Bush got Crazy Joe,  Clinton, Halfbright, et al to claim Iraq had WMDs......


----------



## BWK

Trump is so limited. That's why he has to go;


----------



## BWK

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> gun shot
> MURDER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People with bullet holes, even if they have COVID-19 are listed as having died of gunshots.
> 
> FYI, if they listed them as died from the coronavirus, then life insurance companies with "suicide" clauses would have to pay.  And if murders were listed as coronavirus, than DA's would have to drop the charges.
> 
> And those things didn't happen.
Click to expand...

They make it up as they go. It's all lies all the time.


----------



## Dagosa

WTF19 said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does a government and society built by democrats fall apart so easily after a couple years of an independent such as trump, president?
> 
> Because Democrats build garbage.
> 
> Democrats can have motel 6, I want Trump's vision.
> 
> 
> 
> Vision ? He’s Intellectually BLIND.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your plan to stop the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus ? First we fire Trumps Fat Ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that wasnt the question.  quit deflecting, troll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> funny, it ended with a (?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> typical demoncrat.  this was the question--- What is your plan to stop the virus? ---and you couldnt even answer a very simple question w/out deflecting...you are very intelligent----NOT
Click to expand...

The same answer I gave MONTHS ago to a similar question. .  Why would it change with a non medical science president and Vice President. Seriously ? You think the virus can be stopped with anything but science ? Rediculous. Small Pox, polio etc.....medical science. Get real. You’re not qualified for anyother answer.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm waiting for the rebuttal.
> 
> *The president, who often dismissed special counsel Robert Mueller’s Russia investigation and his impeachment as hoaxes, portrayed the Democrats’ criticism of his coronavirus policy as a continuation of a campaign to bring him down. *
Click to expand...










						Did President Trump Refer to the Coronavirus as a 'Hoax'?
					

Trump's commentary on the new coronavirus came before the virus began killing patients in the U.S.




					www.snopes.com
				




*What's True*
During a Feb. 28, 2020, campaign rally in South Carolina, President Donald Trump likened the Democrats' criticism of his administration's response to the new coronavirus outbreak to their efforts to impeach him, saying "this is their new hoax." During the speech he also seemed to downplay the severity of the outbreak, comparing it to the common flu.
*What's False*
Despite creating some confusion with his remarks, Trump did not call the coronavirus itself a hoax.


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying


----------



## BWK

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm waiting for the rebuttal.
> 
> *The president, who often dismissed special counsel Robert Mueller’s Russia investigation and his impeachment as hoaxes, portrayed the Democrats’ criticism of his coronavirus policy as a continuation of a campaign to bring him down. *
Click to expand...

Trump called the Russia investigation a hoax by the Democrats, and it wasn't a hoax. As a matter of fact, the select senate intelligence committee confirmed it was not a hoax. Explain what is different from one hoax to the next hot shot. You can't, because you are full of shit and a liar.


----------



## easyt65

Besides trying to re-write history to erase their being on the wrong side of it during this pandemic, the Democrats seek to create a 'scandal' ... again ... where there is none ... again ... that is based on the fact that President Trump refused to initiate panic amongst Americans...while taking life saving actions to protect / save Americans ... which Democrats opposed doing so much that they attempted to attack and publicly undermine the President while House Democrats authored legislation intended to PREVENT the President from protecting and saving American lives...

BRILLIANT!  I personally love how the Democrats want to keep reminding Americans how they have failed the American people and were prepared to sacrifice American lives to make Trump look bad and help them take back power!

Bwuhahaha


----------



## BWK

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm waiting for the rebuttal.
> 
> *The president, who often dismissed special counsel Robert Mueller’s Russia investigation and his impeachment as hoaxes, portrayed the Democrats’ criticism of his coronavirus policy as a continuation of a campaign to bring him down. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did President Trump Refer to the Coronavirus as a 'Hoax'?
> 
> 
> Trump's commentary on the new coronavirus came before the virus began killing patients in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What's True*
> During a Feb. 28, 2020, campaign rally in South Carolina, President Donald Trump likened the Democrats' criticism of his administration's response to the new coronavirus outbreak to their efforts to impeach him, saying "this is their new hoax." During the speech he also seemed to downplay the severity of the outbreak, comparing it to the common flu.
> *What's False*
> Despite creating some confusion with his remarks, Trump did not call the coronavirus itself a hoax.
Click to expand...

Well now, it isn't the common flu now is it? Trump told us that himself. Again, what he told Woodward, was a 180 from what he told the crowd, and he compared it to the Russian hoax, which I proved it was not. You have yet to provide an intelligent rebuttal to the facts by way of Trump's own mouth. You are a loser and a liar.


----------



## BWK

easyt65 said:


> Besides trying to re-write history to erase their being on the wrong side of it during this pandemic, the Democrats seek to create a 'scandal' ... again ... where there is none ... again ... that is based on the fact that President Trump refused to initiate panic amongst Americans...while taking life saving actions to protect / save Americans ... which Democrats opposed doing so much that they attempted to attack and publicly undermine the President while House Democrats authored legislation intended to PREVENT the President from protecting and saving American lives...
> 
> BRILLIANT!  I personally love how the Democrats want to keep reminding Americans how they have failed the American people and were prepared to sacrifice American lives to make Trump look bad and help them take back power!
> 
> Bwuhahaha


This is not an argument debunking anything. You just exposed yourself as a loser by replacing an argument with a rant. You never said shit.


----------



## easyt65

BWK said:


> Trump called the Russia investigation a hoax by the Democrats, and it wasn't a hoax.



No, it wasn't a 'hoax' - their proven  TREASONOUS COUP ATTEMPT was all too real!


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> It only proves that people listen to the president, and act in accordance with what he says.   Even if it means people die.





bigrebnc1775 said:


> why did the democrat house start legislation to stop the President's travel ban?



If Trump had told congress, the governors and the mayors what he had just been briefed on January 28th 2020, they would have been 100% his decision to cut off flights from china 3 days later.

Since Trumps public statements of there not being any danger from the coronavirus, they objected to actions they didn't see a reason for.


----------



## BWK

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
Click to expand...

And he compared it to the impeachment hoax and the Russian hoax, and neither one were proven to be hoaxes.


----------



## bravoactual

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> wheres the proof it happened,,thats proof its a lie,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes down to credibility. Trump said he never said it. The person who says he said it disagrees. Trump has a history of lying and telling mistruths. It's not hard to believe who has more credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the queen needs one of her subjects to whipe her ass go my son do a good job for your queen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were too busy sucking your King's knob to post on here?
Click to expand...


Acually, his king is way to busy sucking Putin's knob.


----------



## bravoactual

ABikerSailor said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Medical examiners from Colorado to Michigan use the same definition. In Macomb and Oakland counties in Michigan, where most of the deaths in that state occurred, medical examiners classify any death as a coronavirus death when the postmortem test is positive. Even people who died in suicides and automobile accidents meet that definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death.   Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not necessarily that the cases are going to the medical examiner for postmortems, it’s that the medical examiner collects the data for death certificates.
> 
> The death certificate will list the most proximate cause of death and then any contributing factors. Someone who died in a car accident isn’t going to have COVID as a contributing cause. The instances that have been discovered of something like this happen were errors, which if you have hundreds of thousands of data point, a few are always going to be in error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, my room mate died at the end of June of this year, right when the pandemic was raging at some of it's worst.  And, she didn't die because of COVID, she died because she had a heart condition, COPD, diabetes and was overweight.  What was the cause of death on her death certificate?  They said she died from heart failure due to her heart condition and COPD.  Nothing was mentioned about COVID.
Click to expand...


I am profoundly sorry for you loss.


----------



## Nostra

bravoactual said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> wheres the proof it happened,,thats proof its a lie,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes down to credibility. Trump said he never said it. The person who says he said it disagrees. Trump has a history of lying and telling mistruths. It's not hard to believe who has more credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the queen needs one of her subjects to whipe her ass go my son do a good job for your queen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were too busy sucking your King's knob to post on here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Acually, his king is way to busy sucking Putin's knob.
Click to expand...


----------



## BWK

easyt65 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump called the Russia investigation a hoax by the Democrats, and it wasn't a hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it wasn't a 'hoax' - their proven  TREASONOUS COUP ATTEMPT was all too real!
Click to expand...

Again, what you say is worth shit without evidence. You never present arguments or evidence of what you claim. You're just a liar with rants. It's totally pathetic. You aren't prepared to debate anything.


----------



## WTF19

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm waiting for the rebuttal.
> 
> *The president, who often dismissed special counsel Robert Mueller’s Russia investigation and his impeachment as hoaxes, portrayed the Democrats’ criticism of his coronavirus policy as a continuation of a campaign to bring him down. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did President Trump Refer to the Coronavirus as a 'Hoax'?
> 
> 
> Trump's commentary on the new coronavirus came before the virus began killing patients in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What's True*
> During a Feb. 28, 2020, campaign rally in South Carolina, President Donald Trump likened the Democrats' criticism of his administration's response to the new coronavirus outbreak to their efforts to impeach him, saying "this is their new hoax." During the speech he also seemed to downplay the severity of the outbreak, comparing it to the common flu.
> *What's False*
> Despite creating some confusion with his remarks, Trump did not call the coronavirus itself a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well now, it isn't the common flu now is it? Trump told us that himself. Again, what he told Woodward, was a 180 from what he told the crowd, and he compared it to the Russian hoax, which I proved it was not. You have yet to provide an intelligent rebuttal to the facts by way of Trump's own mouth. You are a loser and a liar.
Click to expand...

im sure you are the one that proved, anything for that matter.....just saying


----------



## BWK

Nostra said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> wheres the proof it happened,,thats proof its a lie,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes down to credibility. Trump said he never said it. The person who says he said it disagrees. Trump has a history of lying and telling mistruths. It's not hard to believe who has more credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the queen needs one of her subjects to whipe her ass go my son do a good job for your queen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were too busy sucking your King's knob to post on here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Acually, his king is way to busy sucking Putin's knob.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Lol! Republicans aren't saying shit.


----------



## meaner gene

Dr Grump said:
*CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.*


Thank you for posting the question.

That was where they performed autopsies on *YOUNG PEOPLE who died from unexplained strokes.*

It's just like I said

* 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death.  

Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death." *


----------



## BWK

WTF19 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm waiting for the rebuttal.
> 
> *The president, who often dismissed special counsel Robert Mueller’s Russia investigation and his impeachment as hoaxes, portrayed the Democrats’ criticism of his coronavirus policy as a continuation of a campaign to bring him down. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did President Trump Refer to the Coronavirus as a 'Hoax'?
> 
> 
> Trump's commentary on the new coronavirus came before the virus began killing patients in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What's True*
> During a Feb. 28, 2020, campaign rally in South Carolina, President Donald Trump likened the Democrats' criticism of his administration's response to the new coronavirus outbreak to their efforts to impeach him, saying "this is their new hoax." During the speech he also seemed to downplay the severity of the outbreak, comparing it to the common flu.
> *What's False*
> Despite creating some confusion with his remarks, Trump did not call the coronavirus itself a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well now, it isn't the common flu now is it? Trump told us that himself. Again, what he told Woodward, was a 180 from what he told the crowd, and he compared it to the Russian hoax, which I proved it was not. You have yet to provide an intelligent rebuttal to the facts by way of Trump's own mouth. You are a loser and a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im sure you are the one that proved, anything for that matter.....just saying
Click to expand...

This is your argument? Seriously? Dude, get the hell out of here with that lame ass shit.


----------



## BWK

meaner gene said:


> [QUOTE="bigrebn
> 
> Sorry, unless reference what the question was, I have no idea what you're talking about.




Dr Grump said:
*CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.*

[/QUOTE]

Thank you for posting the question.

That was where they performed autopsies on *YOUNG PEOPLE who died from unexplained strokes.*

It's just like I said

* 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death.  

Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death." *
[/QUOTE]
Neither do they.


----------



## easyt65

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm waiting for the rebuttal.
> 
> *The president, who often dismissed special counsel Robert Mueller’s Russia investigation and his impeachment as hoaxes, portrayed the Democrats’ criticism of his coronavirus policy as a continuation of a campaign to bring him down. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did President Trump Refer to the Coronavirus as a 'Hoax'?
> 
> 
> Trump's commentary on the new coronavirus came before the virus began killing patients in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What's True*
> During a Feb. 28, 2020, campaign rally in South Carolina, President Donald Trump likened the Democrats' criticism of his administration's response to the new coronavirus outbreak to their efforts to impeach him, saying "this is their new hoax." During the speech he also seemed to downplay the severity of the outbreak, comparing it to the common flu.
> *What's False*
> Despite creating some confusion with his remarks, Trump did not call the coronavirus itself a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well now, it isn't the common flu now is it? Trump told us that himself. Again, what he told Woodward, was a 180 from what he told the crowd, and he compared it to the Russian hoax, which I proved it was not. You have yet to provide an intelligent rebuttal to the facts by way of Trump's own mouth. You are a loser and a liar.
Click to expand...




BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm waiting for the rebuttal.
> 
> *The president, who often dismissed special counsel Robert Mueller’s Russia investigation and his impeachment as hoaxes, portrayed the Democrats’ criticism of his coronavirus policy as a continuation of a campaign to bring him down. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did President Trump Refer to the Coronavirus as a 'Hoax'?
> 
> 
> Trump's commentary on the new coronavirus came before the virus began killing patients in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What's True*
> During a Feb. 28, 2020, campaign rally in South Carolina, President Donald Trump likened the Democrats' criticism of his administration's response to the new coronavirus outbreak to their efforts to impeach him, saying "this is their new hoax." During the speech he also seemed to downplay the severity of the outbreak, comparing it to the common flu.
> *What's False*
> Despite creating some confusion with his remarks, Trump did not call the coronavirus itself a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well now, it isn't the common flu now is it? Trump told us that himself. Again, what he told Woodward, was a 180 from what he told the crowd, and he compared it to the Russian hoax, which I proved it was not. You have yet to provide an intelligent rebuttal to the facts by way of Trump's own mouth. You are a loser and a liar.
Click to expand...

If you eliminate all the elderly people who have died / who Cuomo and other Democrats murdered, the mortality rate of COVID-19 (.04) is at or LESS than that of annual Influenza and Flu.

Almost every scientist has declared the model used to project the results of the virus is the worst one that could have been used and has been proven to be horrifically inaccurate...

So, even funnier, is that snowflakes are pissed and trying to create a scandal over the fact that President Trump did not use the most inaccurate model possible and its extremely inaccurate projections to frighten Americans and create a panic...while he continued to take action to protect / save Americans, which Democrats opposed.

BWUHAHAHAHA....ROFLOL!


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> Trump told people to continue with their normal activities.  It was all going away shortly.  There were only 15 cases soon to go down to almost zero.
> 
> Yeah... people believed Trump at their peril.  I admit it.





Nostra said:


> So, you are saying Nazi Pelousy, Cuomo, and all the other Kung Flu death state leaders are so fucking stupid they ignored science and went with what you claim Trump said.


There was no science at that point.  The WHO and China weren't reporting what was happening.

The only person who would know what was happening was the President, who gets intelligence briefings on what the state of the coronavirus was.  And Trump said there was nothing to worry about.

And they listened to Trumps BULLSHIT.

Yes, when the only source of information if the president, they listen to him.   AT THEIR PERIL.


----------



## WTF19

BWK said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm waiting for the rebuttal.
> 
> *The president, who often dismissed special counsel Robert Mueller’s Russia investigation and his impeachment as hoaxes, portrayed the Democrats’ criticism of his coronavirus policy as a continuation of a campaign to bring him down. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did President Trump Refer to the Coronavirus as a 'Hoax'?
> 
> 
> Trump's commentary on the new coronavirus came before the virus began killing patients in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What's True*
> During a Feb. 28, 2020, campaign rally in South Carolina, President Donald Trump likened the Democrats' criticism of his administration's response to the new coronavirus outbreak to their efforts to impeach him, saying "this is their new hoax." During the speech he also seemed to downplay the severity of the outbreak, comparing it to the common flu.
> *What's False*
> Despite creating some confusion with his remarks, Trump did not call the coronavirus itself a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well now, it isn't the common flu now is it? Trump told us that himself. Again, what he told Woodward, was a 180 from what he told the crowd, and he compared it to the Russian hoax, which I proved it was not. You have yet to provide an intelligent rebuttal to the facts by way of Trump's own mouth. You are a loser and a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im sure you are the one that proved, anything for that matter.....just saying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is your argument? Seriously? Dude, get the hell out of here with that lame ass shit.
Click to expand...

hey dick, the only thing lame here is you and your fake bullshit


----------



## WTF19

BWK said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
Click to expand...

no hes not...you are stupid and ignorant...some day you may wake up, i doubt it


----------



## meaner gene

Nostra said:


> Explain how Bush got Crazy Joe,  Clinton, Halfbright, et al to claim Iraq had WMDs......


Same way Trump got them to believe the coronavirus wasn't dangerous.

When it comes the lives thousands of americans
people believe the president won't lie about national security.  So when Bush and Trump spread BULLSHIT, people believed them.


----------



## meaner gene

Nostra said:


> Explain how Bush got Crazy Joe,  Clinton, Halfbright, et al to claim Iraq had WMDs......


Same way Trump got them to believe the coronavirus wasn't dangerous.

When it comes the lives thousands of americans
people believe the president won't lie about national security.  So when Bush and Trump spread BULLSHIT, people believed them.


----------



## BWK

easyt65 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm waiting for the rebuttal.
> 
> *The president, who often dismissed special counsel Robert Mueller’s Russia investigation and his impeachment as hoaxes, portrayed the Democrats’ criticism of his coronavirus policy as a continuation of a campaign to bring him down. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did President Trump Refer to the Coronavirus as a 'Hoax'?
> 
> 
> Trump's commentary on the new coronavirus came before the virus began killing patients in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What's True*
> During a Feb. 28, 2020, campaign rally in South Carolina, President Donald Trump likened the Democrats' criticism of his administration's response to the new coronavirus outbreak to their efforts to impeach him, saying "this is their new hoax." During the speech he also seemed to downplay the severity of the outbreak, comparing it to the common flu.
> *What's False*
> Despite creating some confusion with his remarks, Trump did not call the coronavirus itself a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well now, it isn't the common flu now is it? Trump told us that himself. Again, what he told Woodward, was a 180 from what he told the crowd, and he compared it to the Russian hoax, which I proved it was not. You have yet to provide an intelligent rebuttal to the facts by way of Trump's own mouth. You are a loser and a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm waiting for the rebuttal.
> 
> *The president, who often dismissed special counsel Robert Mueller’s Russia investigation and his impeachment as hoaxes, portrayed the Democrats’ criticism of his coronavirus policy as a continuation of a campaign to bring him down. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did President Trump Refer to the Coronavirus as a 'Hoax'?
> 
> 
> Trump's commentary on the new coronavirus came before the virus began killing patients in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What's True*
> During a Feb. 28, 2020, campaign rally in South Carolina, President Donald Trump likened the Democrats' criticism of his administration's response to the new coronavirus outbreak to their efforts to impeach him, saying "this is their new hoax." During the speech he also seemed to downplay the severity of the outbreak, comparing it to the common flu.
> *What's False*
> Despite creating some confusion with his remarks, Trump did not call the coronavirus itself a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well now, it isn't the common flu now is it? Trump told us that himself. Again, what he told Woodward, was a 180 from what he told the crowd, and he compared it to the Russian hoax, which I proved it was not. You have yet to provide an intelligent rebuttal to the facts by way of Trump's own mouth. You are a loser and a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you eliminate all the elderly people who have died / who Cuomo and other Democrats murdered, the mortality rate of COVID-19 is at or LESS than that of annual Influenza and Flu.
> 
> Almost every scientist has declared the model used to project the results of the virus is the worst one that could have been used and has been proven to be horrifically inaccurate...
> 
> So, even funnier, is that snowflakes are pissed and trying to create a scandal over the fact that President Trump did not use the most inaccurate model possible and its extremely inaccurate projections to frighten Americans and create a panic...while he continued to take action to protect / save Americans, which Democrats opposed ....
> 
> BWUHAHAHAHA....ROFLOL!
Click to expand...

All lies and no proof put your argument up against the last idiotic argument you had. Which was no argument at all. You have no links proving what you say, and all you are doing is inventing stupid shit out of thin air. 

If we went on your argument, you just disagreed with Trump about his. Lol! Trump said this was way worse than the flu, but not you. Boss, give it up. You aren't smart enough for this. Your lies are too telling and easy to pick off. Get lost. You aren't clever enough to debate your own made up lies.


----------



## easyt65

BWK said:


> Again, what you say is worth shit without evidence. You never present arguments or evidence



Then, as I said several posts back...

GET OFF YOUR LAZY, IGNORANT, REALITY-DENYING ASS, AND READ THROUGH THIS VERY THREAD BECAUSE I HAVE POSTED LINKS TO JOURNALS, DOCUMENTS, ARTICLES, VIDEOS ... OF DOCTORS / EPIDEMIOLOGISTS / DEMOCRAT POLITICIANS ETC..., AND MORE TO PROVIDE THE EVIDENCE YOU SPEAK OF, EVIDENCE THAT YOU AND THE BUTT-HURT, HATE-DRIVEN, TDS-SUFFERING SNOWFLAKES LIKE YOU CONTINUE TO IGNORE / REFUSE TO READ/ACKNOWLEDGE!


----------



## Aldo Raine

Nostra said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm...the claim was he did it at his rallies.
Click to expand...



  Hmmmm... does it matter?  Does calling our dead soldiers suckers and losers Make America Great Again? 

Dodge much?


----------



## Aldo Raine

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama says he loves liars you are needed go spread those Biden lies lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT  OBAMA!
> 
> YOU JUST CAN'T MAKE THIS SHIT UP!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
Click to expand...



Bbbbbbuuuuutttt Obama!

What a buffoon. 

MAGA


----------



## BWK

WTF19 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no hes not...you are stupid and ignorant...some day you may wake up, i doubt it
Click to expand...

You don't say or argue anything of substance. You do a hell of a job making an idiot of yourself while never presenting anything that has any anything to do with debate. Posting sentences that say nothing are worthless. You have proven to be worthless. All anyone needs to do is archive your last posts, and you haven't said a god damn thing. Lol!


----------



## progressive hunter

Aldo Raine said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm...the claim was he did it at his rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... does it matter?  Does calling our dead soldiers suckers and losers Make America Great Again?
> 
> Dodge much?
Click to expand...

I thought you were going to give us the name of the person that said they heard him say that???

guess youre going to stick to lying about it,,,


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump told people to continue with their normal activities.  It was all going away shortly.  There were only 15 cases soon to go down to almost zero.
> 
> Yeah... people believed Trump at their peril.  I admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are saying Nazi Pelousy, Cuomo, and all the other Kung Flu death state leaders are so fucking stupid they ignored science and went with what you claim Trump said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no science at that point.  The WHO and China weren't reporting what was happening.
> 
> The only person who would know what was happening was the President, who gets intelligence briefings on what the state of the coronavirus was.  And Trump said there was nothing to worry about.
> 
> And they listened to Trumps BULLSHIT.
> 
> Yes, when the only source of information if the president, they listen to him.   AT THEIR PERIL.
Click to expand...

Wait, what?

The was NO SCIENCE.......China kept everything secret.......WHO knew nothing................but you claim the ONLY PERSON WHO KNEW WHAT WAS HAPPENING WAS THE PRESIDENT?

Please explain your logic on that one.


----------



## Aldo Raine

progressive hunter said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm...the claim was he did it at his rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... does it matter?  Does calling our dead soldiers suckers and losers Make America Great Again?
> 
> Dodge much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were going to give us the name of the person that said they heard him say that???
> 
> guess youre going to stick to lying about it,,,
Click to expand...



Guess your still running from your proof he didn’t say it?

MAGA


----------



## meaner gene

easyt65 said:


> If you eliminate all the elderly people who have died ...


If you eliminate everybody who died of heart disease, America would be the healthiest nation on earth.


----------



## BWK

Republicans are boring and they never say anything. I'm out of here.


----------



## progressive hunter

Aldo Raine said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm...the claim was he did it at his rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... does it matter?  Does calling our dead soldiers suckers and losers Make America Great Again?
> 
> Dodge much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were going to give us the name of the person that said they heard him say that???
> 
> guess youre going to stick to lying about it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guess your still running from your proof he didn’t say it?
> 
> MAGA
Click to expand...

who said they heard him say it,,,

come on man,,,


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how Bush got Crazy Joe,  Clinton, Halfbright, et al to claim Iraq had WMDs......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same way Trump got them to believe the coronavirus wasn't dangerous.
> 
> When it comes the lives thousands of americans
> people believe the president won't lie about national security.  So when Bush and Trump spread BULLSHIT, people believed them.
Click to expand...

Really?

It's your claim that George W Bush, who took office in 2001, got President Clinton and all of his cronies to believe Saddam had WMDs in 1998??????????????

Dude, grow a brain cell.


----------



## Aldo Raine

progressive hunter said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm...the claim was he did it at his rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... does it matter?  Does calling our dead soldiers suckers and losers Make America Great Again?
> 
> Dodge much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were going to give us the name of the person that said they heard him say that???
> 
> guess youre going to stick to lying about it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guess your still running from your proof he didn’t say it?
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said they heard him say it,,,
> 
> come on man,,,
Click to expand...



You said you had proof he did not say it, come on ma'am!


----------



## easyt65

Aldo Raine said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm...the claim was he did it at his rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... does it matter?  Does calling our dead soldiers suckers and losers Make America Great Again?
> 
> Dodge much?
Click to expand...

Once again snowflakes demand evidence from others while continuing to use already debunked accusations with zero evidence in a pathetic attempt to try to help Pedo-China Joe have a prayer...

This is just like the Democrats embarrassing failed Impeachment attempt - no crime, no evidence, & no witnesses.

Too bad they don't have a confession video, like the one Pedo-China Joe gave about extorting the former PM of Ukraine.


----------



## progressive hunter

Aldo Raine said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm...the claim was he did it at his rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... does it matter?  Does calling our dead soldiers suckers and losers Make America Great Again?
> 
> Dodge much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were going to give us the name of the person that said they heard him say that???
> 
> guess youre going to stick to lying about it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guess your still running from your proof he didn’t say it?
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said they heard him say it,,,
> 
> come on man,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You said you had proof he did not say it, come on ma'am!
Click to expand...

I did,,,and its that not a single person can give me the name of who heard him say it,,,


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> There was no science at that point.  The WHO and China weren't reporting what was happening.
> 
> The only person who would know what was happening was the President, who gets intelligence briefings on what the state of the coronavirus was.  And Trump said there was nothing to worry about.
> 
> And they listened to Trumps BULLSHIT.
> 
> Yes, when the only source of information if the president, they listen to him.   AT THEIR PERIL.





Nostra said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> The was NO SCIENCE.......China kept everything secret.......WHO knew nothing................but you claim the ONLY PERSON WHO KNEW WHAT WAS HAPPENING WAS THE PRESIDENT?
> 
> Please explain your logic on that one.


Have at it.  Find a report from China in January saying the coronavirus was airborne

Because that didn't happen until weeks later









						China Officially Announces That The Coronavirus Can Be Airborne And Can Be Conditionally Spread Via Aerosol Transmission. - Thailand Medical News
					

Speaking at a press conference Thursday in Beijing, Dr Wang Guiqiang, director of the infectious disease department of the Peking University First Hospital, explained the changes in the sixth scheme (6th edition after amendments), which is China’s version of official clinical guidelines for the...




					www.thailandmedical.news
				




Feb 20, 2020


----------



## Aldo Raine

easyt65 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm...the claim was he did it at his rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... does it matter?  Does calling our dead soldiers suckers and losers Make America Great Again?
> 
> Dodge much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again snowflakes demand evidence from others while continuing to use already debunked accusations with zero evidence in a pathetic attempt to try to help Pedo-China Joe have a prayer...
> 
> This is just like the Democrats embarrassing failed Impeachment attempt - no crime, no evidence, & no witnesses.
> 
> Too bad they don't have a confession video, like the one Pedo-China Joe gave about extorting the former PM of Ukraine.
Click to expand...


  So you have the proof?

MAGA


----------



## Aldo Raine

progressive hunter said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm...the claim was he did it at his rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... does it matter?  Does calling our dead soldiers suckers and losers Make America Great Again?
> 
> Dodge much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were going to give us the name of the person that said they heard him say that???
> 
> guess youre going to stick to lying about it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guess your still running from your proof he didn’t say it?
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said they heard him say it,,,
> 
> come on man,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You said you had proof he did not say it, come on ma'am!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,and its that not a single person can give me the name of who heard him say it,,,
Click to expand...


  So you have no proof got it.


----------



## progressive hunter

Aldo Raine said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm...the claim was he did it at his rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... does it matter?  Does calling our dead soldiers suckers and losers Make America Great Again?
> 
> Dodge much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again snowflakes demand evidence from others while continuing to use already debunked accusations with zero evidence in a pathetic attempt to try to help Pedo-China Joe have a prayer...
> 
> This is just like the Democrats embarrassing failed Impeachment attempt - no crime, no evidence, & no witnesses.
> 
> Too bad they don't have a confession video, like the one Pedo-China Joe gave about extorting the former PM of Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you have the proof?
> 
> MAGA
Click to expand...

just gave it,,,

tell us the name???


----------



## jc456

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard. That is all you are. You are no doctor. You are not a pathologist. You have no access to official figures. You are no expert. You have nothing other than an opinion. I base my opinion on published facts and figures. If you have something from a credible source that has access to autopsy reports and figures from the CDC then post them and I'll be more than happy to consider them. You don't get to post opinions dressed up as facts on messageboards based on nothing but your own political/misinformed ideals that have nothing to back them up other than a preconceived idea that 'the system' can't be trusted.
> This is the real world, not some Fake News Trump White House press conference.
Click to expand...

I can read cdc reports. You can’t


----------



## Aldo Raine

progressive hunter said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm...the claim was he did it at his rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... does it matter?  Does calling our dead soldiers suckers and losers Make America Great Again?
> 
> Dodge much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again snowflakes demand evidence from others while continuing to use already debunked accusations with zero evidence in a pathetic attempt to try to help Pedo-China Joe have a prayer...
> 
> This is just like the Democrats embarrassing failed Impeachment attempt - no crime, no evidence, & no witnesses.
> 
> Too bad they don't have a confession video, like the one Pedo-China Joe gave about extorting the former PM of Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you have the proof?
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just gave it,,,
> 
> tell us the name???
Click to expand...


  You have the normal zero proof.  You said you had it and poof.


----------



## easyt65

BWK said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no hes not...you are stupid and ignorant...some day you may wake up, i doubt it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't say or argue anything of substance. You do a hell of a job making an idiot of yourself while never presenting anything that has any anything to do with debate. Posting sentences that say nothing are worthless. You have proven to be worthless. All anyone needs to do is archive your last posts, and you haven't said a god damn thing. Lol!
Click to expand...


You said that same BS to me ... before I called you on it....you look through the thread yet or too lazy and ignorant to do so and have to face the reality that you're wrong?!

Lie, Deny, Justify, and accuse others of doing what they have done /still do is all Democrats and their pet snowflakes can do. Thanks for the demo...


----------



## meaner gene

Nostra said:


> Really?
> 
> It's your claim that George W Bush, who took office in 2001, got President Clinton and all of his cronies to believe Saddam had WMDs in 1998??????????????
> 
> Dude, grow a brain cell.


Too easy.

Clinton thought Iraq had WMD's, which is why he got the british to join us in taking out all the suspected WMD sites.



*1998 bombing of Iraq - Wikipedia*
en.wikipedia.org › wiki › 1998_bombing_of_Iraq

Jump to Military *operations* - The 1998 bombing of _Iraq_ was a major four-day bombing campaign on ... The _British_ contribution totaled 15 percent of the sorties flown in Desert Fox. ... the largest strike against _Iraq_ since the early 1990s Persian Gulf _War_


----------



## progressive hunter

Aldo Raine said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm...the claim was he did it at his rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... does it matter?  Does calling our dead soldiers suckers and losers Make America Great Again?
> 
> Dodge much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were going to give us the name of the person that said they heard him say that???
> 
> guess youre going to stick to lying about it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guess your still running from your proof he didn’t say it?
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said they heard him say it,,,
> 
> come on man,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You said you had proof he did not say it, come on ma'am!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,and its that not a single person can give me the name of who heard him say it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you have no proof got it.
Click to expand...

youre my proof,,,


----------



## WTF19

BWK said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no hes not...you are stupid and ignorant...some day you may wake up, i doubt it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't say or argue anything of substance. You do a hell of a job making an idiot of yourself while never presenting anything that has any anything to do with debate. Posting sentences that say nothing are worthless. You have proven to be worthless. All anyone needs to do is archive your last posts, and you haven't said a god damn thing. Lol!
Click to expand...

i have... maybe you are just a asshole that turns into a bigger  asshole when called out---just saying


----------



## Aldo Raine

progressive hunter said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm...the claim was he did it at his rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... does it matter?  Does calling our dead soldiers suckers and losers Make America Great Again?
> 
> Dodge much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were going to give us the name of the person that said they heard him say that???
> 
> guess youre going to stick to lying about it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guess your still running from your proof he didn’t say it?
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said they heard him say it,,,
> 
> come on man,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You said you had proof he did not say it, come on ma'am!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,and its that not a single person can give me the name of who heard him say it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you have no proof got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre my proof,,,
Click to expand...



So he said it, well duh.

MAGA


----------



## Nostra

Aldo Raine said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm...the claim was he did it at his rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... does it matter?  Does calling our dead soldiers suckers and losers Make America Great Again?
> 
> Dodge much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were going to give us the name of the person that said they heard him say that???
> 
> guess youre going to stick to lying about it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guess your still running from your proof he didn’t say it?
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said they heard him say it,,,
> 
> come on man,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You said you had proof he did not say it, come on ma'am!
Click to expand...

How do you prove someone didn't say something, Clown?

If you claim someone said something, it's on you to prove he DID say it.

Holy cow, you are stupid.


----------



## Aldo Raine

Nostra said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm...the claim was he did it at his rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... does it matter?  Does calling our dead soldiers suckers and losers Make America Great Again?
> 
> Dodge much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were going to give us the name of the person that said they heard him say that???
> 
> guess youre going to stick to lying about it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guess your still running from your proof he didn’t say it?
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said they heard him say it,,,
> 
> come on man,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You said you had proof he did not say it, come on ma'am!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you prove someone didn't say something, Clown?
> 
> If you claim someone said something, it's on you to prove he DID say it.
> 
> Holy cow, you are stupid.
Click to expand...



Dewey said he had proof he didn't say it, how did he have proof?

MAGA


----------



## easyt65

BWK said:


> Republicans are boring and they never say anything. I'm out of here.


"RUN AWAY!"

Bwuhahahaha


----------



## progressive hunter

Aldo Raine said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm...the claim was he did it at his rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... does it matter?  Does calling our dead soldiers suckers and losers Make America Great Again?
> 
> Dodge much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were going to give us the name of the person that said they heard him say that???
> 
> guess youre going to stick to lying about it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guess your still running from your proof he didn’t say it?
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said they heard him say it,,,
> 
> come on man,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You said you had proof he did not say it, come on ma'am!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you prove someone didn't say something, Clown?
> 
> If you claim someone said something, it's on you to prove he DID say it.
> 
> Holy cow, you are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dewey said he had proof he didn't say it, how did he have proof?
> 
> MAGA
Click to expand...

you are my proof dumbass,,,,


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no science at that point.  The WHO and China weren't reporting what was happening.
> 
> The only person who would know what was happening was the President, who gets intelligence briefings on what the state of the coronavirus was.  And Trump said there was nothing to worry about.
> 
> And they listened to Trumps BULLSHIT.
> 
> Yes, when the only source of information if the president, they listen to him.   AT THEIR PERIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?
> 
> The was NO SCIENCE.......China kept everything secret.......WHO knew nothing................but you claim the ONLY PERSON WHO KNEW WHAT WAS HAPPENING WAS THE PRESIDENT?
> 
> Please explain your logic on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have at it.  Find a report from China in January saying the coronavirus was airborne
> 
> Because that didn't happen until weeks later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Officially Announces That The Coronavirus Can Be Airborne And Can Be Conditionally Spread Via Aerosol Transmission. - Thailand Medical News
> 
> 
> Speaking at a press conference Thursday in Beijing, Dr Wang Guiqiang, director of the infectious disease department of the Peking University First Hospital, explained the changes in the sixth scheme (6th edition after amendments), which is China’s version of official clinical guidelines for the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thailandmedical.news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb 20, 2020
Click to expand...

Your link falls pathetically short of proving your moronic claim.

Keep digging.


----------



## meaner gene

Nostra said:


> It's your claim that George W Bush, who took office in 2001, got President Clinton and all of his cronies to believe Saddam had WMDs in 1998??????????????



Actually the amazing thing is that after Clinton and the British took out all the suspected WMD sites in 1998, Bush was able to bullshit people into thinking they still had WMD's.


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> It's your claim that George W Bush, who took office in 2001, got President Clinton and all of his cronies to believe Saddam had WMDs in 1998??????????????
> 
> Dude, grow a brain cell.
> 
> 
> 
> Too easy.
> 
> Clinton thought Iraq had WMD's, which is why he got the british to join us in taking out all the suspected WMD sites.
> 
> 
> *1998 bombing of Iraq - Wikipedia*
> en.wikipedia.org › wiki › 1998_bombing_of_Iraq
> 
> Jump to Military *operations* - The 1998 bombing of _Iraq_ was a major four-day bombing campaign on ... The _British_ contribution totaled 15 percent of the sorties flown in Desert Fox. ... the largest strike against _Iraq_ since the early 1990s Persian Gulf _War_
Click to expand...

So, NOW your claim is that TX Gov. George W Bush made President Bill Clinton "think" Iraq had WMD.

Keep digging, Fuckwit.


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> Have at it.  Find a report from China in January saying the coronavirus was airborne
> 
> Because that didn't happen until weeks later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Officially Announces That The Coronavirus Can Be Airborne And Can Be Conditionally Spread Via Aerosol Transmission. - Thailand Medical News
> 
> 
> Speaking at a press conference Thursday in Beijing, Dr Wang Guiqiang, director of the infectious disease department of the Peking University First Hospital, explained the changes in the sixth scheme (6th edition after amendments), which is China’s version of official clinical guidelines for the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thailandmedical.news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb 20, 2020





Nostra said:


> Your link falls pathetically short of proving your moronic claim.
> 
> Keep digging.



There were two reports of the coronavirus being AIRBORNE.

One was to president Trump on January 28th.

The next was February 20th by the Chinese.

Until then, in the science reports coronavirus wasn't considered to be more dangerous than the flu.


----------



## WTF19

Aldo Raine said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama says he loves liars you are needed go spread those Biden lies lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT  OBAMA!
> 
> YOU JUST CAN'T MAKE THIS SHIT UP!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bbbbbbuuuuutttt Obama!
> 
> What a buffoon.
> 
> MAGA
Click to expand...

hard to believe anybody would take BARRAG o seriously,   biggest racist in AMERICA


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have at it.  Find a report from China in January saying the coronavirus was airborne
> 
> Because that didn't happen until weeks later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Officially Announces That The Coronavirus Can Be Airborne And Can Be Conditionally Spread Via Aerosol Transmission. - Thailand Medical News
> 
> 
> Speaking at a press conference Thursday in Beijing, Dr Wang Guiqiang, director of the infectious disease department of the Peking University First Hospital, explained the changes in the sixth scheme (6th edition after amendments), which is China’s version of official clinical guidelines for the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thailandmedical.news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb 20, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your link falls pathetically short of proving your moronic claim.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were two reports of the coronavirus being AIRBORNE.
> 
> One was to president Trump on January 28th.
> 
> The next was February 20th by the Chinese.
> 
> Until then, in the science reports coronavirus wasn't considered to be more dangerous than the flu.
Click to expand...


No comment needed.


----------



## meaner gene

Nostra said:


> So, NOW your claim is that TX Gov. George W Bush made President Bill Clinton "think" Iraq had WMD.
> 
> Keep digging, Fuckwit.



Let me try it again.  After Iraq didn't show proof of disarming after the gulf war

Clinton thought Iraq had WMD's, which is why he got the british to join us in taking out all the suspected WMD sites.


*1998 bombing of Iraq - Wikipedia*
en.wikipedia.org › wiki › 1998_bombing_of_Iraq

Jump to Military *operations* - The 1998 bombing of _Iraq_ was a major four-day bombing campaign on ... The _British_ contribution totaled 15 percent of the sorties flown in Desert Fox. ... the largest strike against _Iraq_ since the early 1990s Persian Gulf _War_


*After that strike, there were no WMD's found in Iraq.*


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, NOW your claim is that TX Gov. George W Bush made President Bill Clinton "think" Iraq had WMD.
> 
> Keep digging, Fuckwit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me try it again.  After Iraq didn't show proof of disarming after the gulf war
> 
> Clinton thought Iraq had WMD's, which is why he got the british to join us in taking out all the suspected WMD sites.
> 
> 
> *1998 bombing of Iraq - Wikipedia*
> en.wikipedia.org › wiki › 1998_bombing_of_Iraq
> 
> Jump to Military *operations* - The 1998 bombing of _Iraq_ was a major four-day bombing campaign on ... The _British_ contribution totaled 15 percent of the sorties flown in Desert Fox. ... the largest strike against _Iraq_ since the early 1990s Persian Gulf _War_
> 
> 
> *After that strike, there were no WMD's found in Iraq.*
Click to expand...

Um, you claimed Bush was responsible for the comments  by Clinton and his cronies  in the video I posted.


----------



## meaner gene

Nostra said:


> Um, you claimed Bush was responsible for the comments in the video I posted by Clinton and his cronies.



You post a lot of bullshit.  I didn't listen to the video.

I knew from the title and your post they believed Bush's BULLSHIT about there being WMD's in Iraq.

Shows the power of the bully pulpit. And nobody believing the president would risk national security and thousands of lives by lying.

Except when Bush lied and people died.
And now when Trump lied people died.


----------



## Ben Thomson

Remember the upbeat news Trump gave us a few days ago..the worst is over..we are turning the corner...bla..bla..bla. Well that was a little premature it seems..U.S. Has Its Deadliest Day in More Than Two Weeks: Virus Update


----------



## easyt65

Facts and evidence win again. 

Snowflakes were forced to admit the President acted to keep Americans protected, to save lives, which they opposed so much they tried to undermine him publicly while they attempted to author legislation intended to be used to prevent President Trump for doing so.

This latest desperate ploy is their attempt to try to create a scandal based on the fact that President Trump refused to instill panic in Americans based on horrifically inaccurate projections from what almost every scientist and epidemiologist agrees was the worst model they could have used... 

Based on these supported / recorded / reported facts any further discussion is a waste of time and an exercise in condescending placation of mass TDS-suffering butt-hurt...


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, you claimed Bush was responsible for the comments in the video I posted by Clinton and his cronies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You post a lot of bullshit.  I didn't listen to the video.
> 
> I knew from the title and your post they believed Bush's BULLSHIT about there being WMD's in Iraq.
> 
> Shows the power of the bully pulpit. And nobody believing the president would risk national security and thousands of lives by lying.
> 
> Except when Bush lied and people died.
> And now when Trump lied people died.
Click to expand...

* I didn't listen to the video.*

And yet you made numerous claims about what was in it.


----------



## meaner gene

Nostra said:


> * I didn't listen to the video.*
> 
> And yet you made numerous claims about what was in it.



And I got what happened in 1998, and Bush's lies in 2002 correct.

So I still proved my point without wasting the time to listen to the video.


----------



## meaner gene

I listened to the video.

NAILED IT.

Clinton operation Desert Fox took the WMD's out.

And then the "curveball" PNAC and OSP info polluting the intelligence assessments.


----------



## meaner gene

This ain't my first rodeo buckaroo

You lost that argument 15 years ago when Bush spent $1 billion on the CIA Duelfer report

*Testimony by Charles Duelfer on Iraqi WMD Programs - CIA*

And found there were no longer any WMD's in Iraq.


----------



## meaner gene

Now we're going through the same thing with Trump and his lies about the cornavirus.

Yup, people believed the presidents BULLSHIT and people died.


----------



## meaner gene

The only Irony is that fewer people died from Bush's lies than from Trumps lies.

By orders of magnitude.


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> * I didn't listen to the video.*
> 
> And yet you made numerous claims about what was in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I got what happened in 1998, and Bush's lies in 2002 correct.
> 
> So I still proved my point without wasting the time to listen to the video.
Click to expand...

No, you don’t have to watch the video to prove you are an idiot.


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> This ain't my first rodeo buckaroo
> 
> You lost that argument 15 years ago when Bush spent $1 billion on the CIA Duelfer report
> 
> *Testimony by Charles Duelfer on Iraqi WMD Programs - CIA*
> 
> And found there were no longer any WMD's in Iraq.


You are scrambling, Sport.


----------



## meaner gene

Nostra said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ain't my first rodeo buckaroo
> 
> You lost that argument 15 years ago when Bush spent $1 billion on the CIA Duelfer report
> 
> *Testimony by Charles Duelfer on Iraqi WMD Programs - CIA*
> 
> And found there were no longer any WMD's in Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> You are scrambling, Sport.
Click to expand...


The *1998 bombing of Iraq* (code-named *Operation Desert Fox*) was a major four-day bombing campaign on Iraqi targets from 16 to 19 December 1998, by the United States and the United Kingdom. 

The stated goal of the cruise missile and bombing attacks was to strike military and security targets in Iraq that contributed to* Iraq's ability to produce, store, maintain, and deliver weapons of mass destruction.*

97 sites were targeted in the operation with 415 cruise missiles and 600 bombs, including 11 weapons production or storage facilities, 18 security facilities for weapons, 9 military installations, 20 government CCC facilities, 32 surface-to-air missile batteries, 6 airfields, and 1 oil refinery. 

* By the fourth night, most of the specified targets had been damaged or destroyed, the operation was deemed a success and the air strikes ended. *


----------



## Faun

Leo123 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Jesus!  Trump changed his mind!!  He didn't want to start a panic but then listened to the experts!!!!! STOP THE PRESSES!!! TRUMP IS A LIAR!!!  What bullshit.  Actually, the ONLY ones causing a panic are the Democrats who want everyone to suffer so their empty shell candidate 'Slo-Joe' Might stand a snowball's chance in Hell of getting elected.   You TDSers are such fucking suckers.
Click to expand...

_*"He didn't want to start a panic..."*_


----------



## Care4all

BluesLegend said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> please explain.....  how did he not lie, when he was telling us the complete opposite, of what he knew to be true??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, where's my $2,500 savings in health insurance and why couldn't I keep my doctor and healthcare plan?? When Dems lie for the greater good it's okay. When Trump tries to avoid panicking a nation the left bitch and complain. I swear there is no pleasing the left.
Click to expand...

Did you missing your $2500 in savings kill 190,000 fellow citizens in 6 months?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
Click to expand...

*What's True*
During a Feb. 28, 2020, campaign rally in South Carolina, President Donald Trump likened the Democrats' criticism of his administration's response to the new coronavirus outbreak to their efforts to impeach him, saying "this is their new hoax." During the speech he also seemed to downplay the severity of the outbreak, comparing it to the common flu.
*What's False*
Despite creating some confusion with his remarks, Trump did not call the coronavirus itself a hoax.


----------



## Care4all

excalibur said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *****AFTER HE KNEW*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published on March 26 in the NEJM Fauci et all said the Wuhan virus would be like a severe flu season. So President Trump was basing what he said there on what they were telling him.
Click to expand...

got a link to support this claim on Fauci?  I can't find it, at the NEJM????


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Care4all said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> please explain.....  how did he not lie, when he was telling us the complete opposite, of what he knew to be true??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, where's my $2,500 savings in health insurance and why couldn't I keep my doctor and healthcare plan?? When Dems lie for the greater good it's okay. When Trump tries to avoid panicking a nation the left bitch and complain. I swear there is no pleasing the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you missing your $2500 in savings kill 190,000 fellow citizens in 6 months?
Click to expand...

Obamacare never saved anyone money unless they never paid for it. Premiums kept going up.


----------



## Care4all

bigrebnc1775 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What's True*
> During a Feb. 28, 2020, campaign rally in South Carolina, President Donald Trump likened the Democrats' criticism of his administration's response to the new coronavirus outbreak to their efforts to impeach him, saying "this is their new hoax." During the speech he also seemed to downplay the severity of the outbreak, comparing it to the common flu.
> *What's False*
> Despite creating some confusion with his remarks, Trump did not call the coronavirus itself a hoax.
Click to expand...

 Small technicality!

Trump's followers did start calling the VIRUS A HOAX, after Trump made that comment.... 

 he seeded the virus hoax theory, and did nothing to correct his followers on it...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm waiting for the rebuttal.
> 
> *The president, who often dismissed special counsel Robert Mueller’s Russia investigation and his impeachment as hoaxes, portrayed the Democrats’ criticism of his coronavirus policy as a continuation of a campaign to bring him down. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did President Trump Refer to the Coronavirus as a 'Hoax'?
> 
> 
> Trump's commentary on the new coronavirus came before the virus began killing patients in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What's True*
> During a Feb. 28, 2020, campaign rally in South Carolina, President Donald Trump likened the Democrats' criticism of his administration's response to the new coronavirus outbreak to their efforts to impeach him, saying "this is their new hoax." During the speech he also seemed to downplay the severity of the outbreak, comparing it to the common flu.
> *What's False*
> Despite creating some confusion with his remarks, Trump did not call the coronavirus itself a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well now, it isn't the common flu now is it? Trump told us that himself. Again, what he told Woodward, was a 180 from what he told the crowd, and he compared it to the Russian hoax, which I proved it was not. You have yet to provide an intelligent rebuttal to the facts by way of Trump's own mouth. You are a loser and a liar.
Click to expand...

liar trump never called the covid 19 a hoax and yes it is the common flu actual deaths from covid 19 are much lower than what is being reported 
Don't worry after the election covid 19 will drift off into the sunset but will make an occasional appearance each year like the common cold or flu. lol You fucking cultist of the DNC need to stop drinking the kool-aide.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Care4all said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What's True*
> During a Feb. 28, 2020, campaign rally in South Carolina, President Donald Trump likened the Democrats' criticism of his administration's response to the new coronavirus outbreak to their efforts to impeach him, saying "this is their new hoax." During the speech he also seemed to downplay the severity of the outbreak, comparing it to the common flu.
> *What's False*
> Despite creating some confusion with his remarks, Trump did not call the coronavirus itself a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Small technicality!
> 
> Trump's followers did start calling the VIRUS A HOAX, after Trump made that comment....
> 
> he seeded the virus hoax theory, and did nothing to correct his followers on it...
Click to expand...

bullshit you cultists need to grasp reality


----------



## Care4all

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> please explain.....  how did he not lie, when he was telling us the complete opposite, of what he knew to be true??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, where's my $2,500 savings in health insurance and why couldn't I keep my doctor and healthcare plan?? When Dems lie for the greater good it's okay. When Trump tries to avoid panicking a nation the left bitch and complain. I swear there is no pleasing the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you missing your $2500 in savings kill 190,000 fellow citizens in 6 months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obamacare never saved anyone money unless they never paid for it. Premiums kept going up.
Click to expand...


premiums have been skyrocketing for the past 25 years, long before O care!

but that was not my point.... Blues was trying to say Obama's lie of savings on health care was equal to Trump's lie that has needlessly killed tens of thousands of fellow citizens....

there is no comparison that can be made between the two.


----------



## Care4all

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What's True*
> During a Feb. 28, 2020, campaign rally in South Carolina, President Donald Trump likened the Democrats' criticism of his administration's response to the new coronavirus outbreak to their efforts to impeach him, saying "this is their new hoax." During the speech he also seemed to downplay the severity of the outbreak, comparing it to the common flu.
> *What's False*
> Despite creating some confusion with his remarks, Trump did not call the coronavirus itself a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Small technicality!
> 
> Trump's followers did start calling the VIRUS A HOAX, after Trump made that comment....
> 
> he seeded the virus hoax theory, and did nothing to correct his followers on it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bullshit you cultists need to grasp reality
Click to expand...

it's not bull shit....!!!!

It is, what it is...!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Care4all said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What's True*
> During a Feb. 28, 2020, campaign rally in South Carolina, President Donald Trump likened the Democrats' criticism of his administration's response to the new coronavirus outbreak to their efforts to impeach him, saying "this is their new hoax." During the speech he also seemed to downplay the severity of the outbreak, comparing it to the common flu.
> *What's False*
> Despite creating some confusion with his remarks, Trump did not call the coronavirus itself a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Small technicality!
> 
> Trump's followers did start calling the VIRUS A HOAX, after Trump made that comment....
> 
> he seeded the virus hoax theory, and did nothing to correct his followers on it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bullshit you cultists need to grasp reality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not bull shit....!!!!
> 
> It is, what it is...!
Click to expand...

reality is what it is you cultist must dream up an alt-reality to cope with your lives failures


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Care4all said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> please explain.....  how did he not lie, when he was telling us the complete opposite, of what he knew to be true??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, where's my $2,500 savings in health insurance and why couldn't I keep my doctor and healthcare plan?? When Dems lie for the greater good it's okay. When Trump tries to avoid panicking a nation the left bitch and complain. I swear there is no pleasing the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you missing your $2500 in savings kill 190,000 fellow citizens in 6 months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obamacare never saved anyone money unless they never paid for it. Premiums kept going up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> premiums have been skyrocketing for the past 25 years, long before O care!
> 
> but that was not my point.... Blues was trying to say Obama's lie of savings on health care was equal to Trump's lie that has needlessly killed tens of thousands of fellow citizens....
> 
> there is no comparison that can be made between the two.
Click to expand...




Care4all said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> please explain.....  how did he not lie, when he was telling us the complete opposite, of what he knew to be true??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, where's my $2,500 savings in health insurance and why couldn't I keep my doctor and healthcare plan?? When Dems lie for the greater good it's okay. When Trump tries to avoid panicking a nation the left bitch and complain. I swear there is no pleasing the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you missing your $2500 in savings kill 190,000 fellow citizens in 6 months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obamacare never saved anyone money unless they never paid for it. Premiums kept going up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> premiums have been skyrocketing for the past 25 years, long before O care!
> 
> but that was not my point.... Blues was trying to say Obama's lie of savings on health care was equal to Trump's lie that has needlessly killed tens of thousands of fellow citizens....
> 
> there is no comparison that can be made between the two.
Click to expand...

that's not what your messiah said would happen obama said premiums would come down and they didn't


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bravoactual said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> wheres the proof it happened,,thats proof its a lie,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes down to credibility. Trump said he never said it. The person who says he said it disagrees. Trump has a history of lying and telling mistruths. It's not hard to believe who has more credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the queen needs one of her subjects to whipe her ass go my son do a good job for your queen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were too busy sucking your King's knob to post on here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Acually, his king is way to busy sucking Putin's knob.
Click to expand...

the king was run out of America a couple of centuries ago. you cultist need to stop sucking putins dick


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Nostra said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> wheres the proof it happened,,thats proof its a lie,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes down to credibility. Trump said he never said it. The person who says he said it disagrees. Trump has a history of lying and telling mistruths. It's not hard to believe who has more credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the queen needs one of her subjects to whipe her ass go my son do a good job for your queen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were too busy sucking your King's knob to post on here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Acually, his king is way to busy sucking Putin's knob.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

obama was also passing a note  that spelled out his tactic defense plan for America "tell vald. I'll be glad to suck his dick"


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> Dr Grump said:
> *CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.*
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting the question.
> 
> That was where they performed autopsies on *YOUNG PEOPLE who died from unexplained strokes.*
> 
> It's just like I said
> 
> * 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death." *


*When Is One Required?*
Although laws vary, nearly all states call for an autopsy when someone dies in a suspicious, unusual, or unnatural way.

Many states have one done when a person dies without a doctor present. Twenty-seven states require it if the cause of death is suspected to be from a public health threat, such as a fast-spreading disease or tainted food.









						Autopsies: When and Why Are They Done?
					

Why is an autopsy needed, and when is it performed?




					www.webmd.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Aldo Raine said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama says he loves liars you are needed go spread those Biden lies lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT  OBAMA!
> 
> YOU JUST CAN'T MAKE THIS SHIT UP!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bbbbbbuuuuutttt Obama!
> 
> What a buffoon.
> 
> MAGA
Click to expand...

as I said chumpy mc chump
sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
Deal with it


----------



## basquebromance

Trump is the No Lives Matter President, my friends!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

basquebromance said:


> Trump is the No Lives Matter President, my friends!


and you're the president of facts don't matter


----------



## basquebromance

Trump uses the system against itself to accumulate power. he is sick!


----------



## Mac1958

Dr Grump said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my Lord..... So, you would have rather had him panic the citizenry, dictate a slew of restrictions from DC, and talk about nothing but doom and gloom eh? Great plan...
> 
> You can look at it like that, but clearly, other than snarky attacks on Trump, Democrats didn't have a better plan that what he did....
> 
> 
> 
> Took early action to cut off travel from China
> Built the world’s leading testing system from nothing
> Enacted mitigation measures to slow the spread
> Mobilized public and private sectors to secure needed supplies
> Took action to protect vulnerable Americans
> Launched effort to deliver a vaccine and therapeutics in record time
> Provided support to workers and businesses
> Paved way for reopening to get America working again
> Surged resources to hot spots as they arose
> Confronted China as origin of the virus while Democrats and media cowered
> *At the outset, President Trump took action to stop travel from China to stem the spread to the United States as long as possible.*
> 
> While Democrats were focused on their impeachment sham, President Trump took swift and decisive action to stop travel from China in January and enhanced airport screenings to help stop cases from coming into the United States as long as possible.
> In his February 4th State of the Union address, President Trump pledged to “take all necessary steps to safeguard our citizens from the virus,” while the Democrats’ response made not a single mention of the virus or even the threat of China.
> *President Trump built the world’s leading testing system from nothing, based on a virus we have never faced before.*
> 
> In order to accurately trace and combat this virus, President Trump set out to build the world’s best testing system, and that’s exactly what he did.
> We have already conducted more than 65 million tests, far outpacing any other country.
> *As soon as cases began to rise, President Trump released guidance to slow the spread.*
> 
> President Trump released guidance recommending mitigation measures critical to slowing the spread of the virus, and the American people stepped up to do their part.
> Dr. Fauci and Dr. Birx have attested to the fact that President Trump took action as soon as the data was presented to him.
> *In order to secure the supplies needed to confront the surge in coronavirus we faced, President Trump led the largest mobilization of public and private sector resources since WWII.*
> 
> The President directed his Administration to secure and distribute needed medical supplies to states in need – resulting in billions of PPE delivered so far.
> At the President’s urging, private companies shifted production to supplying masks, ventilators, hand sanitizer, testing supplies, and more.
> President Trump has acted under the Defense Production Act more than 30 times to ensure we have the supplies we need.
> When we faced a potentially catastrophic shortage of ventilators, President Trump took action to produce 100,000 ventilators and ensure no patient who needs one goes without a ventilator.
> *President Trump moved swiftly to protect vulnerable communities.*
> 
> The Administration quickly established guidelines for nursing homes and expanded telehealth opportunities to protect our vulnerable seniors.
> The President took action to ensure that uninsured Americans are able to get the COVID-19 care and testing they need.
> President Trump directed Secretary Carson to focus the White House Opportunity and Revitalization Council on underserved communities impacted by COVID-19.
> The Administration is investing approximately $2 billion in community health centers, helping their 28 million patients in medically underserved areas receive the care and testing they need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Historic Coronavirus Response
> 
> 
> At the outset, President Trump took action to stop travel from China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't lied to, just incredibly stupid...You listened to CNN, and MSNBC and believed them....What a dolt...
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President presidential projected strength And calm to the nation instead of engaging in fear-mongering by spreading false information from a projection model all notable scientists say was the worst one that could have been used, one that was wildly off in its predictions / projections.
> 
> The Democrats, who failed to do their jobs because they were distracted by attempting to affect another coup, never saw the pandemic coming. They spoke without any clue of what was going on.
> 
> They told people to ignore the President's warnings, told them to go on with their lives because there was nothing to fear from the virus. They opposed the life-saving travel ban, attempted to BLOCK IT. They gave Americans advice that would SPREAD the virus, not keep people safe.
> 
> The factual timeline shows the President acted while the WHO was still lying to the world, saying there was nothing to fear and that China had everything under control. It shows the very next day after the WHO finally declared the virus to be a pandemic Trump ramped up steps to protect this country.
> 
> At this point the Democrats were still attempting their failed coup, were calling the travel ban Xenophobic, and were still telling people to ride packed subways & 'Come see China Town'.
> 
> Snowflakes say this is not about Cuomo and other Democrats while accusing the President of being directly responsible for the virus deaths of Americans.
> 
> The problem with that is even if you buy the argument that the President did not do enough and that resulted in the deaths of Americans, that still leaves Cuomo - the largest mass murderer in US history - as one of 4 Democrats who actually took steps to actively murder US citizens.
> 
> Cuomo publicly declared HE KNEW the elderly were the most at risk to die from the virus...before signing a mandate to FORCE virus-infected patients into nursing homes. It's not like he had no idea what he was doing - he already admitted he knew. By doing do anyway Cuomo by himself (not counting the other 3 Democrat governors) murdered over 10,000 elderly US citizens, Americans who died needlessly due to Cuomo's 'death sentence'!
> 
> So don't accuse the President of killing Americans while trying to say Cuomo murdering over 10,000 Americans is 'off limits!
> 
> Democrats are attempting to rewrite history to gloss over their treason, their failure to do their jobs, to erase their past heinous mistakes and failures made on the bases of 'We hate Trump' politics, and erase their crimes - like Cuomo needlessly murdering over 10,000 Americans.
> 
> Cuomo forced virus-infected patients in with the elderly in nursing homes when he had a hospital built by the Army Corp of Engineers barely used and a USN hospital ship in NY's harbor to take patients that was minimally used.
> 
> The Democrats made mistake after mistake, error after error, and bad political decisions after bad political decisions in a MEDICAL pandemic, and it put Americans at risk and cause the needless THOUSANDS of American deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it?  You tried to attack my post to you chastising me for bringing up Cuomo, and easy laid you out....and all you can say is "Okay, got it"???? What have you got? huh? What have you learned? My guess is nothing...This response is you accepting your ass whoppin?
> 
> What easy highlighted so perfectly is just how nakedly partisan, and stupid this line of attack against Trump is today...Once again libs trying to have it both ways, as if what they did and said mere weeks ago doesn't matter now.... you don't get to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe that somebody would actually copy and paste this from the WH website and actually think it is a fact. Talk about super fake news. It has been proven over and over again that the Moron in Charge did none of the above. He is actually on record - and I have seem him interviewed in person especially during the early stages of the virus - saying and doing the exact opposite. Only a complete sucker and moron would fall for this shit.
> 
> He is, and always will be, a lying sack of shit.
Click to expand...

They don't care.  They exist in their own reality. Their only value at this point is as a cautionary tale.


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop dodging the issue covid related versus covid caused  one is not the cause of death and the other is, but all are counted as if covid killed them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 related strokes, other neurological impact under study
> 
> 
> Traditional stroke treatments like clot-dissolving tPA and surgical removal of big clots in the brain are good choices as well when the stroke results from SARS-CoV-2 infection, investigators report.
> 
> 
> 
> www.eurekalert.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excessive blood clotting and stroke -- even in young, previously healthy people -- are among the myriad of effects the virus is having on people across the globe.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/04/24/strokes-coronavirus-young-patients/
> 
> 
> 
> *Young and middle-aged people, barely sick with covid-19, are dying of strokes*
> 
> 
> The patient’s chart appeared unremarkable at first glance. He took no medications and had no history of chronic conditions. He had been feeling fine, hanging out at home during the lockdown like the rest of the country, when suddenly, he had trouble talking and moving the right side of his body. Imaging showed a large blockage on the left side of his head.
> 
> Oxley gasped when he got to the patient’s age and covid-19 status: 44, positive.
> 
> Clots that form on vessel walls fly upward. One that started in the calves might migrate to the lungs, causing a blockage called a pulmonary embolism that arrests breathing — a known cause of death in covid-19 patients. Clots in or near the heart might lead to a heart attack, another common cause of death. Anything above that would probably go to the brain, leading to a stroke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't mind use a fucking credible source. Hell you might as well use the onion
Click to expand...


*EurekaAlert*


_*Has this Media Source failed a fact check? *_* LET US KNOW HERE.*




Share:
*



*





*PRO-SCIENCE*
These sources consist of legitimate science or are evidence based through the use of credible scientific sourcing.  Legitimate science follows the scientific method, is unbiased and does not use emotional words.  These sources also respect the consensus of experts in the given scientific field and strive to publish peer reviewed science. Some sources in this category may have a slight political bias, but adhere to scientific principles. See all Pro-Science sources.

*Overall, we rate EurekaAlert Pro-Science based on direct publication of studies and research from the original source.*
EurekaAlert - Media Bias/Fact Check


----------



## iceberg

Nosmo King said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With his own voice! Who "debunked" this story?
> 
> Trump lied to the American people, that includes you. And yet you deny it.
> 
> Thus cults work in poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwk!  Awwwwk!  Libber Polly wanna cracker!  Awwwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well argued.
> 
> You deny facts. Why should your immaturity be rewarded by debate? You cannot be taught, informed or respected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which facts?  You mean like the 2.8% mortality the President has lowered our country down to, after the 8% mass murderer Killer Cuomo and his band of Democrat hit men killed 90,000 people?  We are lower than the global average despite NY and NJ causing more deaths than most countries....we have conducted 90 million tests to lead the globe there too....those facts??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4% of world population yet 25% of coronavirus cases.
> 
> Trump saying he knows the lethality, communicability, and effects on all age groups, yet publically calling the pandemic a "hoax" (a word he uses as projection) and saying it will just 'go away'!  Americans need facts to make decisions. Trump is telling us what to think.
> 
> And you just go along.
Click to expand...

Glad BLM n shit don't do that.


----------



## playtime

jc456 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excessive blood clotting and stroke -- even in young, previously healthy people -- are among the myriad of effects the virus is having on people across the globe
> 
> 
> 
> People get blood clots, stroke. My sister, my dad. Wtf are you taking about? Virus don’t cause blood clots asswipe.
> 
> You’re a dupe that’s been duped. Post any study where a virus causes blood clots
Click to expand...









Transl Res. 2020 Jun; 220: 1–13. 
Published online 2020 Apr 15.   doi: 10.1016/j.trsl.2020.04.007
PMCID: PMC7158248
PMID: 32299776
*Complement associated microvascular injury and thrombosis in the pathogenesis of severe COVID-19 infection: A report of five cases*
Complement associated microvascular injury and thrombosis in the pathogenesis of severe COVID-19 infection: A report of five cases

*Why does the coronavirus cause blood clots?*

Emerging evidence indicates that COVID-19, which is the disease that SARS-CoV-2 causes, leads to blood clots in an estimated 30% of critically ill patients.
Coronavirus and blood clots: Why does coronavirus cause blood clots?

*Blood Clots Are Another Dangerous COVID-19 Mystery*
By Brenda  Goodman, MA
Blood Clots Are Another Dangerous COVID-19 Mystery


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Medical examiners from Colorado to Michigan use the same definition. In Macomb and Oakland counties in Michigan, where most of the deaths in that state occurred, medical examiners classify any death as a coronavirus death when the postmortem test is positive. Even people who died in suicides and automobile accidents meet that definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death.   Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not necessarily that the cases are going to the medical examiner for postmortems, it’s that the medical examiner collects the data for death certificates.
> 
> The death certificate will list the most proximate cause of death and then any contributing factors. Someone who died in a car accident isn’t going to have COVID as a contributing cause. The instances that have been discovered of something like this happen were errors, which if you have hundreds of thousands of data point, a few are always going to be in error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, my room mate died at the end of June of this year, right when the pandemic was raging at some of it's worst.  And, she didn't die because of COVID, she died because she had a heart condition, COPD, diabetes and was overweight.  What was the cause of death on her death certificate?  They said she died from heart failure due to her heart condition and COPD.  Nothing was mentioned about COVID.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you're a lying sack of shit as usual
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated*
> COMMENTARY
> .
> 
> 
> By Timothy Allen & John R. Lott Jr.
> May 29, 2020
> (AP Photo/Mark Lennihan)
> The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically lower than the World Health Organization’s estimate of 3.4% and Dr. Anthony Fauci’s initial guess of about 2%.
> When the CDC projected 1.7 million deaths back in March, it used an estimated death rate of 0.8%. Imperial College’s estimate of 2.2 million deaths assumed a rate of 0.9%. The fear generated by the projections drives the public policy debate. The Washington Post headline, “As deaths mount, Trump tries to convince Americans it’s safe to inch back to normal,” were part of a steady diet of such fare. When Georgia opened up over a month ago, the Post warned: “Georgia leads the race to become America’s No. 1 Death Destination.”
> 
> 
> The CDC currently puts the number of confirmed deaths at about 100,000. But even the “best estimate” 0.26% fatality rate is a significant overestimate because of how the CDC is counting deaths. The actual rate is fairly close to a recent bad year for the seasonal flu. And though public health officials have been transparent about how they are counting coronavirus deaths, the implications for calculating the infection fatality rate are not appreciated.
> “The case definition is very simplistic,” Dr. Ngozi Ezike, director of Illinois Department of Public Health, explains. “It means, at the time of death, it was a COVID positive diagnosis. That means, that if you were in hospice and had already been given a few weeks to live, and then you also were found to have COVID, that would be counted as a COVID death. It means, technically even if you died of [a] clear alternative cause, but you had COVID at the same time, it’s still listed as a COVID death.”
> Medical examiners from Colorado to Michigan use the same definition. In Macomb and Oakland counties in Michigan, where most of the deaths in that state occurred, medical examiners classify any death as a coronavirus death when the postmortem test is positive. Even people who died in suicides and automobile accidents meet that definition.
> 
> Such expansive definitions are not due to rogue public health officials. The rules direct them to do this. “If someone dies with COVID-19, we are counting that as a COVID-19 death,” White House coronavirus response coordinator Dr. Deborah Birx recently noted.
> 
> Beyond including people with the virus who clearly didn’t die from it, the numbers are inflated by counting people who don’t even have the virus. New York has classified many cases as coronavirus deaths even when postmortem tests have been negative. The diagnosis can be based on symptoms, even though the symptoms are often similar to those of the seasonal flu.
> The Centers for Disease Control guidance explicitly acknowledges the uncertainty that doctors can face when identifying the cause of death. When coronavirus cases are “suspected,” the agency counsels doctors that “it is acceptable to report COVID-19 on a death certificate.” This advice has produced a predictable inflation in the numbers. When New York City’s death toll rose above 10,000 on April 21, the New York Times reported that the city included “3,700 additional people who were presumed to have died of the coronavirus but had never tested positive” – more than a 50% increase in the number of cases.
> Nor can this be explained by false-negative results in the tests. For the five most commonly used tests, the least reliable test still scored a 96% accuracy rate in laboratory settings. Some doctors report feeling pressure from hospitals to list deaths as being due to the coronavirus, even when the doctors don’t believe that is the case “to make it look a little bit worse than it is.” That is pressure they say they never previously faced in reporting deaths from the seasonal flu.
> 
> There are financial incentives that might make a difference for hospitals and doctors. The CARES Act adds a 20% premium for COVID-19 Medicare patients. Birx and others are also concerned that the CDC’s “antiquated” accounting system is double-counting cases and inflating mortality and case counts “by as much as 25%.” When all these anomalies are added up, it becomes apparent that we simply don’t have an accurate death toll from this new coronavirus. But it seems clear that the correct rate is just a little worse than the rate for the 2017-2018 flu.
> Meanwhile, the Washington Post, New York Times, and others claim that we are _undercounting_ the true number of deaths. They reach that conclusion by showing that the total number of deaths from all causes is about 30% greater than we would typically expect from March through early May. They then conclude that the excess is due to deaths not being accurately labeled as due to the coronavirus.
> But these are not normal times. Many people with heart problems aren’t going to the hospital for fear of the virus. Delaying cancer surgeries and other serious medical treatments for months has real impacts on life expectancies. The stress of the situation is almost certainly increasing suicides and other illnesses. Which is not to minimize the threat: Even if the true death toll is now closer to 50,000 than 100,000, this pandemic is a big deal. But we need some perspective. During the 2017-18 flu season, 61,000 Americans died from the flu.
> Public health officials need to face a lot of serious questions about how they counted Coronavirus deaths. We don’t have all the answers yet, but it’s clear the inflated numbers have helped mislead people into a state of alarmism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated | RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
Click to expand...


your article is 'commentary' ... which is opinion.  if one wants to look legit & knowledgeable on this here message board ... then one must NEVER post anything to prove one's stance using articles that a university would NEVER accept as proper sourcing such as  links to wiki, opinions, or blogs.

you = fail.


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Nancy told people to come on out to Chinatown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to admit it, but Pelosi, the governors and the mayors fell for Donald Trumps bullshit.
> 
> Trump said there was noting to worry about, just 15 cases, soon going down to almost zero.  It was no worse than the flu.  Trump told people to continue with their normal daily lives.
> 
> Yeah.... people fell for Trumps bullshit.  I admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump implemented travel bans while democrats wanted to party and impeach. lol
Click to expand...


that was waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy back in march ... after several weeks of praising china & knowing it was heading this way.

he has done nothing since.


----------



## Dagosa

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm waiting for the rebuttal.
> 
> *The president, who often dismissed special counsel Robert Mueller’s Russia investigation and his impeachment as hoaxes, portrayed the Democrats’ criticism of his coronavirus policy as a continuation of a campaign to bring him down. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did President Trump Refer to the Coronavirus as a 'Hoax'?
> 
> 
> Trump's commentary on the new coronavirus came before the virus began killing patients in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What's True*
> During a Feb. 28, 2020, campaign rally in South Carolina, President Donald Trump likened the Democrats' criticism of his administration's response to the new coronavirus outbreak to their efforts to impeach him, saying "this is their new hoax." During the speech he also seemed to downplay the severity of the outbreak, comparing it to the common flu.
> *What's False*
> Despite creating some confusion with his remarks, Trump did not call the coronavirus itself a hoax.
Click to expand...

He was just as wrong. The Dems response to the corona virus was...<listen to the medical science experts including the CDC at the time. > No more, no less. To say the Dems response was a hoax, is the same as saying his own CDC along with literally, everyone else in the medical community were a hoax. It was worse.

The right is the extremist.


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> please explain.....  how did he not lie, when he was telling us the complete opposite, of what he knew to be true??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, where's my $2,500 savings in health insurance and why couldn't I keep my doctor and healthcare plan?? When Dems lie for the greater good it's okay. When Trump tries to avoid panicking a nation the left bitch and complain. I swear there is no pleasing the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you missing your $2500 in savings kill 190,000 fellow citizens in 6 months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obamacare never saved anyone money unless they never paid for it. Premiums kept going up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> premiums have been skyrocketing for the past 25 years, long before O care!
> 
> but that was not my point.... Blues was trying to say Obama's lie of savings on health care was equal to Trump's lie that has needlessly killed tens of thousands of fellow citizens....
> 
> there is no comparison that can be made between the two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> please explain.....  how did he not lie, when he was telling us the complete opposite, of what he knew to be true??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, where's my $2,500 savings in health insurance and why couldn't I keep my doctor and healthcare plan?? When Dems lie for the greater good it's okay. When Trump tries to avoid panicking a nation the left bitch and complain. I swear there is no pleasing the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you missing your $2500 in savings kill 190,000 fellow citizens in 6 months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obamacare never saved anyone money unless they never paid for it. Premiums kept going up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> premiums have been skyrocketing for the past 25 years, long before O care!
> 
> but that was not my point.... Blues was trying to say Obama's lie of savings on health care was equal to Trump's lie that has needlessly killed tens of thousands of fellow citizens....
> 
> there is no comparison that can be made between the two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's not what your messiah said would happen obama said premiums would come down and they didn't
Click to expand...


you can blame marco rubio for that little poison pill.


*Marco Rubio Quietly Undermines Affordable Care Act*
By Robert Pear
Dec. 9, 2015

WASHINGTON — A little-noticed health care provision slipped into a giant spending law last year has tangled up the Obama administration, sent tremors through health insurance markets and rattled confidence in the durability of President Obama’s signature health law.
Marco Rubio Quietly Undermines Affordable Care Act


----------



## BluesLegend

Care4all said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> please explain.....  how did he not lie, when he was telling us the complete opposite, of what he knew to be true??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, where's my $2,500 savings in health insurance and why couldn't I keep my doctor and healthcare plan?? When Dems lie for the greater good it's okay. When Trump tries to avoid panicking a nation the left bitch and complain. I swear there is no pleasing the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you missing your $2500 in savings kill 190,000 fellow citizens in 6 months?
Click to expand...


Your post is blatantly dishonest but I'll play your stupid shit liberal game. 22 million Americans DIED during Obama's 8 years in office total, suck it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop dodging the issue covid related versus covid caused  one is not the cause of death and the other is, but all are counted as if covid killed them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 related strokes, other neurological impact under study
> 
> 
> Traditional stroke treatments like clot-dissolving tPA and surgical removal of big clots in the brain are good choices as well when the stroke results from SARS-CoV-2 infection, investigators report.
> 
> 
> 
> www.eurekalert.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excessive blood clotting and stroke -- even in young, previously healthy people -- are among the myriad of effects the virus is having on people across the globe.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/04/24/strokes-coronavirus-young-patients/
> 
> 
> 
> *Young and middle-aged people, barely sick with covid-19, are dying of strokes*
> 
> 
> The patient’s chart appeared unremarkable at first glance. He took no medications and had no history of chronic conditions. He had been feeling fine, hanging out at home during the lockdown like the rest of the country, when suddenly, he had trouble talking and moving the right side of his body. Imaging showed a large blockage on the left side of his head.
> 
> Oxley gasped when he got to the patient’s age and covid-19 status: 44, positive.
> 
> Clots that form on vessel walls fly upward. One that started in the calves might migrate to the lungs, causing a blockage called a pulmonary embolism that arrests breathing — a known cause of death in covid-19 patients. Clots in or near the heart might lead to a heart attack, another common cause of death. Anything above that would probably go to the brain, leading to a stroke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't mind use a fucking credible source. Hell you might as well use the onion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *EurekaAlert*
> 
> 
> _*Has this Media Source failed a fact check? *_* LET US KNOW HERE.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PRO-SCIENCE*
> These sources consist of legitimate science or are evidence based through the use of credible scientific sourcing.  Legitimate science follows the scientific method, is unbiased and does not use emotional words.  These sources also respect the consensus of experts in the given scientific field and strive to publish peer reviewed science. Some sources in this category may have a slight political bias, but adhere to scientific principles. See all Pro-Science sources.
> 
> *Overall, we rate EurekaAlert Pro-Science based on direct publication of studies and research from the original source.*
> EurekaAlert - Media Bias/Fact Check
Click to expand...

the source was Washington post you dumb son of a bitch


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> please explain.....  how did he not lie, when he was telling us the complete opposite, of what he knew to be true??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, where's my $2,500 savings in health insurance and why couldn't I keep my doctor and healthcare plan?? When Dems lie for the greater good it's okay. When Trump tries to avoid panicking a nation the left bitch and complain. I swear there is no pleasing the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you missing your $2500 in savings kill 190,000 fellow citizens in 6 months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obamacare never saved anyone money unless they never paid for it. Premiums kept going up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> premiums have been skyrocketing for the past 25 years, long before O care!
> 
> but that was not my point.... Blues was trying to say Obama's lie of savings on health care was equal to Trump's lie that has needlessly killed tens of thousands of fellow citizens....
> 
> there is no comparison that can be made between the two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> please explain.....  how did he not lie, when he was telling us the complete opposite, of what he knew to be true??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, where's my $2,500 savings in health insurance and why couldn't I keep my doctor and healthcare plan?? When Dems lie for the greater good it's okay. When Trump tries to avoid panicking a nation the left bitch and complain. I swear there is no pleasing the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you missing your $2500 in savings kill 190,000 fellow citizens in 6 months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obamacare never saved anyone money unless they never paid for it. Premiums kept going up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> premiums have been skyrocketing for the past 25 years, long before O care!
> 
> but that was not my point.... Blues was trying to say Obama's lie of savings on health care was equal to Trump's lie that has needlessly killed tens of thousands of fellow citizens....
> 
> there is no comparison that can be made between the two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's not what your messiah said would happen obama said premiums would come down and they didn't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can blame marco rubio for that little poison pill.
> 
> 
> *Marco Rubio Quietly Undermines Affordable Care Act*
> By Robert Pear
> Dec. 9, 2015
> 
> WASHINGTON — A little-noticed health care provision slipped into a giant spending law last year has tangled up the Obama administration, sent tremors through health insurance markets and rattled confidence in the durability of President Obama’s signature health law.
> Marco Rubio Quietly Undermines Affordable Care Act
Click to expand...

horseshit obama lied


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dagosa said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm waiting for the rebuttal.
> 
> *The president, who often dismissed special counsel Robert Mueller’s Russia investigation and his impeachment as hoaxes, portrayed the Democrats’ criticism of his coronavirus policy as a continuation of a campaign to bring him down. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did President Trump Refer to the Coronavirus as a 'Hoax'?
> 
> 
> Trump's commentary on the new coronavirus came before the virus began killing patients in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What's True*
> During a Feb. 28, 2020, campaign rally in South Carolina, President Donald Trump likened the Democrats' criticism of his administration's response to the new coronavirus outbreak to their efforts to impeach him, saying "this is their new hoax." During the speech he also seemed to downplay the severity of the outbreak, comparing it to the common flu.
> *What's False*
> Despite creating some confusion with his remarks, Trump did not call the coronavirus itself a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was just as wrong. The Dems response to the corona virus was...<listen to the medical science experts including the CDC at the time. > No more, no less. To say the Dems response was a hoax, is the same as saying his own CDC along with literally, everyone else in the medical community were a hoax. It was worse.
> 
> The right is the extremist.
Click to expand...

actually democrats wanted to shut the economy down Covid will be gone like the wind after the election
leftists are extremist and a cancer to America


----------



## Aldo Raine

progressive hunter said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm...the claim was he did it at his rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... does it matter?  Does calling our dead soldiers suckers and losers Make America Great Again?
> 
> Dodge much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were going to give us the name of the person that said they heard him say that???
> 
> guess youre going to stick to lying about it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guess your still running from your proof he didn’t say it?
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said they heard him say it,,,
> 
> come on man,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You said you had proof he did not say it, come on ma'am!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you prove someone didn't say something, Clown?
> 
> If you claim someone said something, it's on you to prove he DID say it.
> 
> Holy cow, you are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dewey said he had proof he didn't say it, how did he have proof?
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are my proof dumbass,,,,
Click to expand...



  So no proof oc your bullshit?


----------



## Aldo Raine

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama says he loves liars you are needed go spread those Biden lies lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT  OBAMA!
> 
> YOU JUST CAN'T MAKE THIS SHIT UP!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bbbbbbuuuuutttt Obama!
> 
> What a buffoon.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as I said chumpy mc chump
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
Click to expand...



BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT OBAMA 

Rent free in your empty head.

MAGA


----------



## Dagosa

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm waiting for the rebuttal.
> 
> *The president, who often dismissed special counsel Robert Mueller’s Russia investigation and his impeachment as hoaxes, portrayed the Democrats’ criticism of his coronavirus policy as a continuation of a campaign to bring him down. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did President Trump Refer to the Coronavirus as a 'Hoax'?
> 
> 
> Trump's commentary on the new coronavirus came before the virus began killing patients in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What's True*
> During a Feb. 28, 2020, campaign rally in South Carolina, President Donald Trump likened the Democrats' criticism of his administration's response to the new coronavirus outbreak to their efforts to impeach him, saying "this is their new hoax." During the speech he also seemed to downplay the severity of the outbreak, comparing it to the common flu.
> *What's False*
> Despite creating some confusion with his remarks, Trump did not call the coronavirus itself a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was just as wrong. The Dems response to the corona virus was...<listen to the medical science experts including the CDC at the time. > No more, no less. To say the Dems response was a hoax, is the same as saying his own CDC along with literally, everyone else in the medical community were a hoax. It was worse.
> 
> The right is the extremist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually democrats wanted to shut the economy down Covid will be gone like the wind after the election
> leftists are extremist and a cancer to America
Click to expand...

No more then the rest of the educated world who are now ahead of us in economic opening. You follow the infections, you don’t open the economy with out following the medical science. The economy depends upon the population doing the correct things. Trump did everything he could to fk up that trend. He “ succeeded”. It’s his recession, and his death rates.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Aldo Raine said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama says he loves liars you are needed go spread those Biden lies lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT  OBAMA!
> 
> YOU JUST CAN'T MAKE THIS SHIT UP!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bbbbbbuuuuutttt Obama!
> 
> What a buffoon.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as I said chumpy mc chump
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT OBAMA
> 
> Rent free in your empty head.
> 
> MAGA
Click to expand...

as I said chumpy mc chump
sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
Deal with it


----------



## easyt65

Dagosa said:


> The right is the extremist.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dagosa said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm waiting for the rebuttal.
> 
> *The president, who often dismissed special counsel Robert Mueller’s Russia investigation and his impeachment as hoaxes, portrayed the Democrats’ criticism of his coronavirus policy as a continuation of a campaign to bring him down. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did President Trump Refer to the Coronavirus as a 'Hoax'?
> 
> 
> Trump's commentary on the new coronavirus came before the virus began killing patients in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What's True*
> During a Feb. 28, 2020, campaign rally in South Carolina, President Donald Trump likened the Democrats' criticism of his administration's response to the new coronavirus outbreak to their efforts to impeach him, saying "this is their new hoax." During the speech he also seemed to downplay the severity of the outbreak, comparing it to the common flu.
> *What's False*
> Despite creating some confusion with his remarks, Trump did not call the coronavirus itself a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was just as wrong. The Dems response to the corona virus was...<listen to the medical science experts including the CDC at the time. > No more, no less. To say the Dems response was a hoax, is the same as saying his own CDC along with literally, everyone else in the medical community were a hoax. It was worse.
> 
> The right is the extremist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually democrats wanted to shut the economy down Covid will be gone like the wind after the election
> leftists are extremist and a cancer to America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No more then the rest of the educated world who are now ahead of us in economic opening. You follow the infections, you don’t open the economy with out following the medical science. The economy depends upon the population doing the correct things. Trump did everything he could to fk up that trend. He “ succeeded”. It’s his recession, and his death rates.
Click to expand...

and that right there is total HORSESHIT


----------



## Aldo Raine

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama says he loves liars you are needed go spread those Biden lies lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT  OBAMA!
> 
> YOU JUST CAN'T MAKE THIS SHIT UP!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bbbbbbuuuuutttt Obama!
> 
> What a buffoon.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as I said chumpy mc chump
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT OBAMA
> 
> Rent free in your empty head.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as I said chumpy mc chump
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
Click to expand...


BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT OBAMA 

MAGA


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it you only ever mention the Trump part of that?
> 
> 
> 
> If I lived in a swing state, I would vote for Biden because Trump's combination of corruption and ignorance is too great to ignore. Normally, choosing between a Republican or Democrat is a "choice" between JP Morgan and Goldman Sachs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to vote for the Communist Party candidate?  Oh wait, that's Biden ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, while your hero plays pick up the soap bar in the shower with Putin ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2018 called, they want their witch hunt back.
> 
> You need to update your DNC talking points, Mueller said you're lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump officials altered intel to downplay threats from Russia, White supremacists, DHS whistleblower says
> 
> 
> The complaint alleged that top Trump administration brass engaged in "a pattern of abuse of authority, attempted censorship of intelligence analysis and improper administration of an intelligence program."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize all that says is there is an accusation by a Never Trumper, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be honest, would it bother you one bit if everything in it is true? I have my doubts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't answer hypotheticals.  It's a rat hole.  Which of course is why you want to go there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s far from a hypothetical. It’s a very real accusation. Your attempt to deny it could be true by calling him a never Trumper is step one in the Trump defense handbook. Step two is admit it might be true but explain that it’s not  illegal if it’s true. Step three is to proclaim that it is true and was the right thing to do and Trump is a genius for doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So just to be clear then, since you're claiming an accusation against a Republican is fact like a conviction, that's your standard for Democrats, right?   Accusation = guilt?  Or are you a flaming hypocrite?  Those are the choices, you may now coward off and ignore the question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said nothing of the sort and nothing in my statements implied that. This is a weak attempt to deflect the topic rather than discuss it. This is part of the Trump defense book as well, whenever it’s an accusation against Trump, rely on “innocent until proven guilty”, meanwhile obstruct all attempts to get to the truth.
> 
> I just don’t accept lazy excuses to ignore credible accusations from serious people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotcha.   So an accusation is not like a conviction, only a "very credible" accusation is the same as a conviction.  Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> [serious]
> 
> My serious answer is that you will not acknowledge any point for Trump and you will believe any and all accusations against him.   So I can't take you seriously.  Why argue with someone who tells you it's raining out side whether it is or not?
> 
> Since you have zero intellectual honesty, stop pretending you would be treated as if you do.   You're just Googling for anything that serves your selfish interest and you ignore anything that doesn't.  And you won't acknoweldge anything against the Democrats, even them speaking themselves on video tape.
> 
> I can discuss this with someone who does have intellectual honesty.  But unlike you they would have to question accusations against Trump as well as consider accusations against Democrats.
> 
> Word
> 
> [/serious]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it you only ever mention the Trump part of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I lived in a swing state, I would vote for Biden because Trump's combination of corruption and ignorance is too great to ignore. Normally, choosing between a Republican or Democrat is a "choice" between JP Morgan and Goldman Sachs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to vote for the Communist Party candidate?  Oh wait, that's Biden ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, while your hero plays pick up the soap bar in the shower with Putin ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2018 called, they want their witch hunt back.
> 
> You need to update your DNC talking points, Mueller said you're lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump officials altered intel to downplay threats from Russia, White supremacists, DHS whistleblower says
> 
> 
> The complaint alleged that top Trump administration brass engaged in "a pattern of abuse of authority, attempted censorship of intelligence analysis and improper administration of an intelligence program."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize all that says is there is an accusation by a Never Trumper, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be honest, would it bother you one bit if everything in it is true? I have my doubts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't answer hypotheticals.  It's a rat hole.  Which of course is why you want to go there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s far from a hypothetical. It’s a very real accusation. Your attempt to deny it could be true by calling him a never Trumper is step one in the Trump defense handbook. Step two is admit it might be true but explain that it’s not  illegal if it’s true. Step three is to proclaim that it is true and was the right thing to do and Trump is a genius for doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So just to be clear then, since you're claiming an accusation against a Republican is fact like a conviction, that's your standard for Democrats, right?   Accusation = guilt?  Or are you a flaming hypocrite?  Those are the choices, you may now coward off and ignore the question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said nothing of the sort and nothing in my statements implied that. This is a weak attempt to deflect the topic rather than discuss it. This is part of the Trump defense book as well, whenever it’s an accusation against Trump, rely on “innocent until proven guilty”, meanwhile obstruct all attempts to get to the truth.
> 
> I just don’t accept lazy excuses to ignore credible accusations from serious people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotcha.   So an accusation is not like a conviction, only a "very credible" accusation is the same as a conviction.  Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> [serious]
> 
> My serious answer is that you will not acknowledge any point for Trump and you will believe any and all accusations against him.   So I can't take you seriously.  Why argue with someone who tells you it's raining out side whether it is or not?
> 
> Since you have zero intellectual honesty, stop pretending you would be treated as if you do.   You're just Googling for anything that serves your selfish interest and you ignore anything that doesn't.  And you won't acknoweldge anything against the Democrats, even them speaking themselves on video tape.
> 
> I can discuss this with someone who does have intellectual honesty.  But unlike you they would have to question accusations against Trump as well as consider accusations against Democrats.
> 
> Word
> 
> [/serious]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a very credible accusation because it comes from someone with known exposure to the topic who had a very high level job in the DHS. It's not some random poster on a blog, or something. It's not coming from Kremlin linked sources. It's from our own government. These are precisely the accusations we should be listening to.
> 
> As for your attempt at a serious answer, this is little more than cowardice. You can't take me seriously because you aren't interested in having your notions challenged. Your accusations against me are false, and fabricated only so you have an excuse to protect yourself from having to leave the bubble.
Click to expand...


colfax:  No I'm not, kaz, YOU ARE!  Bam!

Another leftist playgrounder.

There have been ENDLESS deep State lies about Trump.  That you believe it by accusation shows yet again what a brainless, partisan hack you are.  You believe what you want to be true.

What about 29 Mueller investigors "accidentally" (sic) wiping their phones?   Coincidence, huh?  Think they should do jail time for impeding an investigation?   You don't, do you?  Be honest


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Medical examiners from Colorado to Michigan use the same definition. In Macomb and Oakland counties in Michigan, where most of the deaths in that state occurred, medical examiners classify any death as a coronavirus death when the postmortem test is positive. Even people who died in suicides and automobile accidents meet that definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death.   Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not necessarily that the cases are going to the medical examiner for postmortems, it’s that the medical examiner collects the data for death certificates.
> 
> The death certificate will list the most proximate cause of death and then any contributing factors. Someone who died in a car accident isn’t going to have COVID as a contributing cause. The instances that have been discovered of something like this happen were errors, which if you have hundreds of thousands of data point, a few are always going to be in error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, my room mate died at the end of June of this year, right when the pandemic was raging at some of it's worst.  And, she didn't die because of COVID, she died because she had a heart condition, COPD, diabetes and was overweight.  What was the cause of death on her death certificate?  They said she died from heart failure due to her heart condition and COPD.  Nothing was mentioned about COVID.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you're a lying sack of shit as usual
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated*
> COMMENTARY
> .
> 
> 
> By Timothy Allen & John R. Lott Jr.
> May 29, 2020
> (AP Photo/Mark Lennihan)
> The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically lower than the World Health Organization’s estimate of 3.4% and Dr. Anthony Fauci’s initial guess of about 2%.
> When the CDC projected 1.7 million deaths back in March, it used an estimated death rate of 0.8%. Imperial College’s estimate of 2.2 million deaths assumed a rate of 0.9%. The fear generated by the projections drives the public policy debate. The Washington Post headline, “As deaths mount, Trump tries to convince Americans it’s safe to inch back to normal,” were part of a steady diet of such fare. When Georgia opened up over a month ago, the Post warned: “Georgia leads the race to become America’s No. 1 Death Destination.”
> 
> 
> The CDC currently puts the number of confirmed deaths at about 100,000. But even the “best estimate” 0.26% fatality rate is a significant overestimate because of how the CDC is counting deaths. The actual rate is fairly close to a recent bad year for the seasonal flu. And though public health officials have been transparent about how they are counting coronavirus deaths, the implications for calculating the infection fatality rate are not appreciated.
> “The case definition is very simplistic,” Dr. Ngozi Ezike, director of Illinois Department of Public Health, explains. “It means, at the time of death, it was a COVID positive diagnosis. That means, that if you were in hospice and had already been given a few weeks to live, and then you also were found to have COVID, that would be counted as a COVID death. It means, technically even if you died of [a] clear alternative cause, but you had COVID at the same time, it’s still listed as a COVID death.”
> Medical examiners from Colorado to Michigan use the same definition. In Macomb and Oakland counties in Michigan, where most of the deaths in that state occurred, medical examiners classify any death as a coronavirus death when the postmortem test is positive. Even people who died in suicides and automobile accidents meet that definition.
> 
> Such expansive definitions are not due to rogue public health officials. The rules direct them to do this. “If someone dies with COVID-19, we are counting that as a COVID-19 death,” White House coronavirus response coordinator Dr. Deborah Birx recently noted.
> 
> Beyond including people with the virus who clearly didn’t die from it, the numbers are inflated by counting people who don’t even have the virus. New York has classified many cases as coronavirus deaths even when postmortem tests have been negative. The diagnosis can be based on symptoms, even though the symptoms are often similar to those of the seasonal flu.
> The Centers for Disease Control guidance explicitly acknowledges the uncertainty that doctors can face when identifying the cause of death. When coronavirus cases are “suspected,” the agency counsels doctors that “it is acceptable to report COVID-19 on a death certificate.” This advice has produced a predictable inflation in the numbers. When New York City’s death toll rose above 10,000 on April 21, the New York Times reported that the city included “3,700 additional people who were presumed to have died of the coronavirus but had never tested positive” – more than a 50% increase in the number of cases.
> Nor can this be explained by false-negative results in the tests. For the five most commonly used tests, the least reliable test still scored a 96% accuracy rate in laboratory settings. Some doctors report feeling pressure from hospitals to list deaths as being due to the coronavirus, even when the doctors don’t believe that is the case “to make it look a little bit worse than it is.” That is pressure they say they never previously faced in reporting deaths from the seasonal flu.
> 
> There are financial incentives that might make a difference for hospitals and doctors. The CARES Act adds a 20% premium for COVID-19 Medicare patients. Birx and others are also concerned that the CDC’s “antiquated” accounting system is double-counting cases and inflating mortality and case counts “by as much as 25%.” When all these anomalies are added up, it becomes apparent that we simply don’t have an accurate death toll from this new coronavirus. But it seems clear that the correct rate is just a little worse than the rate for the 2017-2018 flu.
> Meanwhile, the Washington Post, New York Times, and others claim that we are _undercounting_ the true number of deaths. They reach that conclusion by showing that the total number of deaths from all causes is about 30% greater than we would typically expect from March through early May. They then conclude that the excess is due to deaths not being accurately labeled as due to the coronavirus.
> But these are not normal times. Many people with heart problems aren’t going to the hospital for fear of the virus. Delaying cancer surgeries and other serious medical treatments for months has real impacts on life expectancies. The stress of the situation is almost certainly increasing suicides and other illnesses. Which is not to minimize the threat: Even if the true death toll is now closer to 50,000 than 100,000, this pandemic is a big deal. But we need some perspective. During the 2017-18 flu season, 61,000 Americans died from the flu.
> Public health officials need to face a lot of serious questions about how they counted Coronavirus deaths. We don’t have all the answers yet, but it’s clear the inflated numbers have helped mislead people into a state of alarmism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated | RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your article is 'commentary' ... which is opinion.  if one wants to look legit & knowledgeable on this here message board ... then one must NEVER post anything to prove one's stance using articles that a university would NEVER accept as proper sourcing such as  links to wiki, opinions, or blogs.
> 
> you = fail.
Click to expand...

IT'S DATA COLLECTED FROM ALL SOURCES what's your point?


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yours is the alternate reality,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thing is, Trump isn’t actually dumb, but he thinks you are. Private Trump agrees with me about the seriousness of coronavirus, but it’s better for him if he keeps you guys in his alternate reality where it’s no big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre just a sad excuse for a moron,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After hearing Woodward’s tapes, we both know I’m proven to be correct.
> 
> Trump doesn’t tell you the truth, he saves that for his elitist friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats sad is you think  politician ever tells the whole truth,,,
> 
> thats why I always base my opinion on their actions not words,,,
> 
> and since his actions have caused you dems to lose your friggin minds hes got to be doing something right,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CAN’T MAKE IT UP: Wokes are cancelling the Nobel PEACE Prize because Trump was nominated.
> 
> 
> People joked on Twitter after Trump was nominated (twice) for a Nobel Peace Prize that the award would now have to be cancelled. But they were only half-joking then, and now it’s an actual re…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a really strange metric for determining whether he’s doing something right.
> 
> By that logic, Trump could pull down his pants and take a dump on the resolute desk and the left would lose their minds and therefore you’d love him for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's actually pretty hysterical how well Trump plays and triggers you people.   He's really funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is an excellent troll, that's for sure. Why that's considered an admirable quality on your part, I have no idea.
Click to expand...


You don't see it because he's mocking you.   Democrats have been rabidly hate filled for the entire 40 years that I've followed politics.   Now you're getting it back and you don't like it.  Of course you don't.   So now that you have that realization, STOP DOING IT


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop dodging the issue covid related versus covid caused  one is not the cause of death and the other is, but all are counted as if covid killed them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 related strokes, other neurological impact under study
> 
> 
> Traditional stroke treatments like clot-dissolving tPA and surgical removal of big clots in the brain are good choices as well when the stroke results from SARS-CoV-2 infection, investigators report.
> 
> 
> 
> www.eurekalert.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excessive blood clotting and stroke -- even in young, previously healthy people -- are among the myriad of effects the virus is having on people across the globe.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/04/24/strokes-coronavirus-young-patients/
> 
> 
> 
> *Young and middle-aged people, barely sick with covid-19, are dying of strokes*
> 
> 
> The patient’s chart appeared unremarkable at first glance. He took no medications and had no history of chronic conditions. He had been feeling fine, hanging out at home during the lockdown like the rest of the country, when suddenly, he had trouble talking and moving the right side of his body. Imaging showed a large blockage on the left side of his head.
> 
> Oxley gasped when he got to the patient’s age and covid-19 status: 44, positive.
> 
> Clots that form on vessel walls fly upward. One that started in the calves might migrate to the lungs, causing a blockage called a pulmonary embolism that arrests breathing — a known cause of death in covid-19 patients. Clots in or near the heart might lead to a heart attack, another common cause of death. Anything above that would probably go to the brain, leading to a stroke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't mind use a fucking credible source. Hell you might as well use the onion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *EurekaAlert*
> 
> 
> _*Has this Media Source failed a fact check? *_* LET US KNOW HERE.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PRO-SCIENCE*
> These sources consist of legitimate science or are evidence based through the use of credible scientific sourcing.  Legitimate science follows the scientific method, is unbiased and does not use emotional words.  These sources also respect the consensus of experts in the given scientific field and strive to publish peer reviewed science. Some sources in this category may have a slight political bias, but adhere to scientific principles. See all Pro-Science sources.
> 
> *Overall, we rate EurekaAlert Pro-Science based on direct publication of studies and research from the original source.*
> EurekaAlert - Media Bias/Fact Check
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the source was Washington post you dumb son of a bitch
Click to expand...


based off the eurekalert article.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Aldo Raine said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama says he loves liars you are needed go spread those Biden lies lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT  OBAMA!
> 
> YOU JUST CAN'T MAKE THIS SHIT UP!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bbbbbbuuuuutttt Obama!
> 
> What a buffoon.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as I said chumpy mc chump
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT OBAMA
> 
> Rent free in your empty head.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as I said chumpy mc chump
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT OBAMA
> 
> MAGA
Click to expand...

showing your hypocrscy and reminding you about obama is what I am all about fucking your little whining


----------



## playtime

Aldo Raine said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama says he loves liars you are needed go spread those Biden lies lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT  OBAMA!
> 
> YOU JUST CAN'T MAKE THIS SHIT UP!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bbbbbbuuuuutttt Obama!
> 
> What a buffoon.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as I said chumpy mc chump
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT OBAMA
> 
> Rent free in your empty head.
> 
> MAGA
Click to expand...


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yours is the alternate reality,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thing is, Trump isn’t actually dumb, but he thinks you are. Private Trump agrees with me about the seriousness of coronavirus, but it’s better for him if he keeps you guys in his alternate reality where it’s no big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre just a sad excuse for a moron,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After hearing Woodward’s tapes, we both know I’m proven to be correct.
> 
> Trump doesn’t tell you the truth, he saves that for his elitist friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you've seen the tapes of Democrats downplaying it at the same time and you know that Biden called Trump a racist for trying to act.   Yet you pounce on Trump and ignore the Democrats.  My point yet again of your utter lack of credibility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden never called him a racist for trying to act and the statements you point to aren't actually Democrats downplaying the virus.
Click to expand...


Biden didn't call Trump a racist for trying to act?   You're just a flat out loser liar.   No balls at all.  Just proving my point about how hyperpartisan you are


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Medical examiners from Colorado to Michigan use the same definition. In Macomb and Oakland counties in Michigan, where most of the deaths in that state occurred, medical examiners classify any death as a coronavirus death when the postmortem test is positive. Even people who died in suicides and automobile accidents meet that definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death.   Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not necessarily that the cases are going to the medical examiner for postmortems, it’s that the medical examiner collects the data for death certificates.
> 
> The death certificate will list the most proximate cause of death and then any contributing factors. Someone who died in a car accident isn’t going to have COVID as a contributing cause. The instances that have been discovered of something like this happen were errors, which if you have hundreds of thousands of data point, a few are always going to be in error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, my room mate died at the end of June of this year, right when the pandemic was raging at some of it's worst.  And, she didn't die because of COVID, she died because she had a heart condition, COPD, diabetes and was overweight.  What was the cause of death on her death certificate?  They said she died from heart failure due to her heart condition and COPD.  Nothing was mentioned about COVID.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you're a lying sack of shit as usual
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated*
> COMMENTARY
> .
> 
> 
> By Timothy Allen & John R. Lott Jr.
> May 29, 2020
> (AP Photo/Mark Lennihan)
> The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically lower than the World Health Organization’s estimate of 3.4% and Dr. Anthony Fauci’s initial guess of about 2%.
> When the CDC projected 1.7 million deaths back in March, it used an estimated death rate of 0.8%. Imperial College’s estimate of 2.2 million deaths assumed a rate of 0.9%. The fear generated by the projections drives the public policy debate. The Washington Post headline, “As deaths mount, Trump tries to convince Americans it’s safe to inch back to normal,” were part of a steady diet of such fare. When Georgia opened up over a month ago, the Post warned: “Georgia leads the race to become America’s No. 1 Death Destination.”
> 
> 
> The CDC currently puts the number of confirmed deaths at about 100,000. But even the “best estimate” 0.26% fatality rate is a significant overestimate because of how the CDC is counting deaths. The actual rate is fairly close to a recent bad year for the seasonal flu. And though public health officials have been transparent about how they are counting coronavirus deaths, the implications for calculating the infection fatality rate are not appreciated.
> “The case definition is very simplistic,” Dr. Ngozi Ezike, director of Illinois Department of Public Health, explains. “It means, at the time of death, it was a COVID positive diagnosis. That means, that if you were in hospice and had already been given a few weeks to live, and then you also were found to have COVID, that would be counted as a COVID death. It means, technically even if you died of [a] clear alternative cause, but you had COVID at the same time, it’s still listed as a COVID death.”
> Medical examiners from Colorado to Michigan use the same definition. In Macomb and Oakland counties in Michigan, where most of the deaths in that state occurred, medical examiners classify any death as a coronavirus death when the postmortem test is positive. Even people who died in suicides and automobile accidents meet that definition.
> 
> Such expansive definitions are not due to rogue public health officials. The rules direct them to do this. “If someone dies with COVID-19, we are counting that as a COVID-19 death,” White House coronavirus response coordinator Dr. Deborah Birx recently noted.
> 
> Beyond including people with the virus who clearly didn’t die from it, the numbers are inflated by counting people who don’t even have the virus. New York has classified many cases as coronavirus deaths even when postmortem tests have been negative. The diagnosis can be based on symptoms, even though the symptoms are often similar to those of the seasonal flu.
> The Centers for Disease Control guidance explicitly acknowledges the uncertainty that doctors can face when identifying the cause of death. When coronavirus cases are “suspected,” the agency counsels doctors that “it is acceptable to report COVID-19 on a death certificate.” This advice has produced a predictable inflation in the numbers. When New York City’s death toll rose above 10,000 on April 21, the New York Times reported that the city included “3,700 additional people who were presumed to have died of the coronavirus but had never tested positive” – more than a 50% increase in the number of cases.
> Nor can this be explained by false-negative results in the tests. For the five most commonly used tests, the least reliable test still scored a 96% accuracy rate in laboratory settings. Some doctors report feeling pressure from hospitals to list deaths as being due to the coronavirus, even when the doctors don’t believe that is the case “to make it look a little bit worse than it is.” That is pressure they say they never previously faced in reporting deaths from the seasonal flu.
> 
> There are financial incentives that might make a difference for hospitals and doctors. The CARES Act adds a 20% premium for COVID-19 Medicare patients. Birx and others are also concerned that the CDC’s “antiquated” accounting system is double-counting cases and inflating mortality and case counts “by as much as 25%.” When all these anomalies are added up, it becomes apparent that we simply don’t have an accurate death toll from this new coronavirus. But it seems clear that the correct rate is just a little worse than the rate for the 2017-2018 flu.
> Meanwhile, the Washington Post, New York Times, and others claim that we are _undercounting_ the true number of deaths. They reach that conclusion by showing that the total number of deaths from all causes is about 30% greater than we would typically expect from March through early May. They then conclude that the excess is due to deaths not being accurately labeled as due to the coronavirus.
> But these are not normal times. Many people with heart problems aren’t going to the hospital for fear of the virus. Delaying cancer surgeries and other serious medical treatments for months has real impacts on life expectancies. The stress of the situation is almost certainly increasing suicides and other illnesses. Which is not to minimize the threat: Even if the true death toll is now closer to 50,000 than 100,000, this pandemic is a big deal. But we need some perspective. During the 2017-18 flu season, 61,000 Americans died from the flu.
> Public health officials need to face a lot of serious questions about how they counted Coronavirus deaths. We don’t have all the answers yet, but it’s clear the inflated numbers have helped mislead people into a state of alarmism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated | RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your article is 'commentary' ... which is opinion.  if one wants to look legit & knowledgeable on this here message board ... then one must NEVER post anything to prove one's stance using articles that a university would NEVER accept as proper sourcing such as  links to wiki, opinions, or blogs.
> 
> you = fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT'S DATA COLLECTED FROM ALL SOURCES what's your point?
Click to expand...


it's still only opinion based on what they thought/felt about what they read.

not  factual reporting.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
Click to expand...


Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering

Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire

Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?

Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yours is the alternate reality,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thing is, Trump isn’t actually dumb, but he thinks you are. Private Trump agrees with me about the seriousness of coronavirus, but it’s better for him if he keeps you guys in his alternate reality where it’s no big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually believe that most in government think the population are dumb...And that goes for politicians on BOTH sides of the isle...This is why in many cases they speak about their ideas on a 5th grade level...
> 
> But, what would you like him to say? Ok, think of it this way, The President is going on all Networks tonight for an address to the nation about C-19, at 8 pm....He starts out "My fellow Americans...." and go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't actually all that hard. For starters, don't call it a Democrat hoax. Don't say it'll magically disappear. Don't pretend it's entirely under control when it's not.
> 
> Be honest. Say this is likely to have a huge effect on our country, that the effect will be limited if we all work together and heed the best medical advice. There will be pain and suffering, but we can withstand it and be better for it as a nation if we all do our part.
> 
> We needed leadership.
Click to expand...


So how is Democrats hyping the Biden virus less of a lie than downplaying it?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama says he loves liars you are needed go spread those Biden lies lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT  OBAMA!
> 
> YOU JUST CAN'T MAKE THIS SHIT UP!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bbbbbbuuuuutttt Obama!
> 
> What a buffoon.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as I said chumpy mc chump
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT OBAMA
> 
> Rent free in your empty head.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 388052
Click to expand...

whatever floats your boats chump your argument has been easily defeated


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop dodging the issue covid related versus covid caused  one is not the cause of death and the other is, but all are counted as if covid killed them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 related strokes, other neurological impact under study
> 
> 
> Traditional stroke treatments like clot-dissolving tPA and surgical removal of big clots in the brain are good choices as well when the stroke results from SARS-CoV-2 infection, investigators report.
> 
> 
> 
> www.eurekalert.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excessive blood clotting and stroke -- even in young, previously healthy people -- are among the myriad of effects the virus is having on people across the globe.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/04/24/strokes-coronavirus-young-patients/
> 
> 
> 
> *Young and middle-aged people, barely sick with covid-19, are dying of strokes*
> 
> 
> The patient’s chart appeared unremarkable at first glance. He took no medications and had no history of chronic conditions. He had been feeling fine, hanging out at home during the lockdown like the rest of the country, when suddenly, he had trouble talking and moving the right side of his body. Imaging showed a large blockage on the left side of his head.
> 
> Oxley gasped when he got to the patient’s age and covid-19 status: 44, positive.
> 
> Clots that form on vessel walls fly upward. One that started in the calves might migrate to the lungs, causing a blockage called a pulmonary embolism that arrests breathing — a known cause of death in covid-19 patients. Clots in or near the heart might lead to a heart attack, another common cause of death. Anything above that would probably go to the brain, leading to a stroke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't mind use a fucking credible source. Hell you might as well use the onion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *EurekaAlert*
> 
> 
> _*Has this Media Source failed a fact check? *_* LET US KNOW HERE.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PRO-SCIENCE*
> These sources consist of legitimate science or are evidence based through the use of credible scientific sourcing.  Legitimate science follows the scientific method, is unbiased and does not use emotional words.  These sources also respect the consensus of experts in the given scientific field and strive to publish peer reviewed science. Some sources in this category may have a slight political bias, but adhere to scientific principles. See all Pro-Science sources.
> 
> *Overall, we rate EurekaAlert Pro-Science based on direct publication of studies and research from the original source.*
> EurekaAlert - Media Bias/Fact Check
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the source was Washington post you dumb son of a bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> based off the eurekalert article.
Click to expand...

 this was what he tried to dodge from
*When Is One Required?*
Although laws vary, nearly all states call for an autopsy when someone dies in a suspicious, unusual, or unnatural way.

Many states have one done when a person dies without a doctor present. Twenty-seven states require it if the cause of death is suspected to be from a public health threat, such as a fast-spreading disease or tainted food.









						Autopsies: When and Why Are They Done?
					

Why is an autopsy needed, and when is it performed?




					www.webmd.com


----------



## kaz

j-mac said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yours is the alternate reality,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thing is, Trump isn’t actually dumb, but he thinks you are. Private Trump agrees with me about the seriousness of coronavirus, but it’s better for him if he keeps you guys in his alternate reality where it’s no big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre just a sad excuse for a moron,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After hearing Woodward’s tapes, we both know I’m proven to be correct.
> 
> Trump doesn’t tell you the truth, he saves that for his elitist friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you've seen the tapes of Democrats downplaying it at the same time and you know that Biden called Trump a racist for trying to act.   Yet you pounce on Trump and ignore the Democrats.  My point yet again of your utter lack of credibility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden never called him a racist for trying to act and the statements you point to aren't actually Democrats downplaying the virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> xe·no·pho·bia | \ ˌze-nə-ˈfō-bē-ə  , ˌzē-  \
> *Definition of xenophobia*
> 
> *: *fear and hatred of strangers or foreigners or of anything that is strange or foreign
> 
> Now let's look at a definition of racist...
> 
> 
> rac·ist
> /ˈrāsəst/
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to pronounce
> 
> _noun_
> noun: *racist*; plural noun: *racists*
> 
> a person who shows or feels discrimination or prejudice against people of other races, or who believes that a particular race is superior to another.
> Hmmm....I'd say pretty close....And in today's culture of libs who twist current language as to tell others what is acceptable, Biden might as well have said racist....
Click to expand...


No one doesn't know Biden meant "racist" by "xenophobic."   Including the lying left


----------



## Dagosa

kaz said:


> There have been ENDLESS deep State lies about Trump


What a farce. “Deep state“, you guys are so gullible. Don’t forget a to tell us about alien out of space abductions and hordes of invading rapist. I hear they’re all gay.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Medical examiners from Colorado to Michigan use the same definition. In Macomb and Oakland counties in Michigan, where most of the deaths in that state occurred, medical examiners classify any death as a coronavirus death when the postmortem test is positive. Even people who died in suicides and automobile accidents meet that definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death.   Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not necessarily that the cases are going to the medical examiner for postmortems, it’s that the medical examiner collects the data for death certificates.
> 
> The death certificate will list the most proximate cause of death and then any contributing factors. Someone who died in a car accident isn’t going to have COVID as a contributing cause. The instances that have been discovered of something like this happen were errors, which if you have hundreds of thousands of data point, a few are always going to be in error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, my room mate died at the end of June of this year, right when the pandemic was raging at some of it's worst.  And, she didn't die because of COVID, she died because she had a heart condition, COPD, diabetes and was overweight.  What was the cause of death on her death certificate?  They said she died from heart failure due to her heart condition and COPD.  Nothing was mentioned about COVID.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you're a lying sack of shit as usual
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated*
> COMMENTARY
> .
> 
> 
> By Timothy Allen & John R. Lott Jr.
> May 29, 2020
> (AP Photo/Mark Lennihan)
> The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically lower than the World Health Organization’s estimate of 3.4% and Dr. Anthony Fauci’s initial guess of about 2%.
> When the CDC projected 1.7 million deaths back in March, it used an estimated death rate of 0.8%. Imperial College’s estimate of 2.2 million deaths assumed a rate of 0.9%. The fear generated by the projections drives the public policy debate. The Washington Post headline, “As deaths mount, Trump tries to convince Americans it’s safe to inch back to normal,” were part of a steady diet of such fare. When Georgia opened up over a month ago, the Post warned: “Georgia leads the race to become America’s No. 1 Death Destination.”
> 
> 
> The CDC currently puts the number of confirmed deaths at about 100,000. But even the “best estimate” 0.26% fatality rate is a significant overestimate because of how the CDC is counting deaths. The actual rate is fairly close to a recent bad year for the seasonal flu. And though public health officials have been transparent about how they are counting coronavirus deaths, the implications for calculating the infection fatality rate are not appreciated.
> “The case definition is very simplistic,” Dr. Ngozi Ezike, director of Illinois Department of Public Health, explains. “It means, at the time of death, it was a COVID positive diagnosis. That means, that if you were in hospice and had already been given a few weeks to live, and then you also were found to have COVID, that would be counted as a COVID death. It means, technically even if you died of [a] clear alternative cause, but you had COVID at the same time, it’s still listed as a COVID death.”
> Medical examiners from Colorado to Michigan use the same definition. In Macomb and Oakland counties in Michigan, where most of the deaths in that state occurred, medical examiners classify any death as a coronavirus death when the postmortem test is positive. Even people who died in suicides and automobile accidents meet that definition.
> 
> Such expansive definitions are not due to rogue public health officials. The rules direct them to do this. “If someone dies with COVID-19, we are counting that as a COVID-19 death,” White House coronavirus response coordinator Dr. Deborah Birx recently noted.
> 
> Beyond including people with the virus who clearly didn’t die from it, the numbers are inflated by counting people who don’t even have the virus. New York has classified many cases as coronavirus deaths even when postmortem tests have been negative. The diagnosis can be based on symptoms, even though the symptoms are often similar to those of the seasonal flu.
> The Centers for Disease Control guidance explicitly acknowledges the uncertainty that doctors can face when identifying the cause of death. When coronavirus cases are “suspected,” the agency counsels doctors that “it is acceptable to report COVID-19 on a death certificate.” This advice has produced a predictable inflation in the numbers. When New York City’s death toll rose above 10,000 on April 21, the New York Times reported that the city included “3,700 additional people who were presumed to have died of the coronavirus but had never tested positive” – more than a 50% increase in the number of cases.
> Nor can this be explained by false-negative results in the tests. For the five most commonly used tests, the least reliable test still scored a 96% accuracy rate in laboratory settings. Some doctors report feeling pressure from hospitals to list deaths as being due to the coronavirus, even when the doctors don’t believe that is the case “to make it look a little bit worse than it is.” That is pressure they say they never previously faced in reporting deaths from the seasonal flu.
> 
> There are financial incentives that might make a difference for hospitals and doctors. The CARES Act adds a 20% premium for COVID-19 Medicare patients. Birx and others are also concerned that the CDC’s “antiquated” accounting system is double-counting cases and inflating mortality and case counts “by as much as 25%.” When all these anomalies are added up, it becomes apparent that we simply don’t have an accurate death toll from this new coronavirus. But it seems clear that the correct rate is just a little worse than the rate for the 2017-2018 flu.
> Meanwhile, the Washington Post, New York Times, and others claim that we are _undercounting_ the true number of deaths. They reach that conclusion by showing that the total number of deaths from all causes is about 30% greater than we would typically expect from March through early May. They then conclude that the excess is due to deaths not being accurately labeled as due to the coronavirus.
> But these are not normal times. Many people with heart problems aren’t going to the hospital for fear of the virus. Delaying cancer surgeries and other serious medical treatments for months has real impacts on life expectancies. The stress of the situation is almost certainly increasing suicides and other illnesses. Which is not to minimize the threat: Even if the true death toll is now closer to 50,000 than 100,000, this pandemic is a big deal. But we need some perspective. During the 2017-18 flu season, 61,000 Americans died from the flu.
> Public health officials need to face a lot of serious questions about how they counted Coronavirus deaths. We don’t have all the answers yet, but it’s clear the inflated numbers have helped mislead people into a state of alarmism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated | RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your article is 'commentary' ... which is opinion.  if one wants to look legit & knowledgeable on this here message board ... then one must NEVER post anything to prove one's stance using articles that a university would NEVER accept as proper sourcing such as  links to wiki, opinions, or blogs.
> 
> you = fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT'S DATA COLLECTED FROM ALL SOURCES what's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's still only opinion based on what they thought/felt about what they read.
> 
> not  factual reporting.
Click to expand...

no difference than any shit you post


----------



## easyt65




----------



## kaz

charwin95 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> We are in trouble since January we are now in September. Look at that asshole.... Trump running around with his SEVERAL rallies with no mask. He doesn’t even encourage his supporters to wear mask.  And you have the stomach to compare that to Pelosi? BULLSHIT. You should be ashamed supporting a total hypocrite president.
Click to expand...


If masks stop viruses, then why don't they recommend them for the flu?

It is funny though how you defend Queen Nancy for not wearing a mask then in the same post attack Trump for not wearing a masks.  You answered your own question.  Masks are political for the left


----------



## basquebromance

Trump has blood on his hands, Dr Fauci has blood on his hands, the head of the CDC has blood on his hands, the WHO has blood on his hands

the WHO has one job and that's to warn folks of a pandemic and they FAILED

the whole system failed. Joe Biden knows and understands the system better than anyone in the history of the world: it's a system. it's not good, it's CORRUPT!


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop dodging the issue covid related versus covid caused  one is not the cause of death and the other is, but all are counted as if covid killed them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 related strokes, other neurological impact under study
> 
> 
> Traditional stroke treatments like clot-dissolving tPA and surgical removal of big clots in the brain are good choices as well when the stroke results from SARS-CoV-2 infection, investigators report.
> 
> 
> 
> www.eurekalert.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excessive blood clotting and stroke -- even in young, previously healthy people -- are among the myriad of effects the virus is having on people across the globe.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/04/24/strokes-coronavirus-young-patients/
> 
> 
> 
> *Young and middle-aged people, barely sick with covid-19, are dying of strokes*
> 
> 
> The patient’s chart appeared unremarkable at first glance. He took no medications and had no history of chronic conditions. He had been feeling fine, hanging out at home during the lockdown like the rest of the country, when suddenly, he had trouble talking and moving the right side of his body. Imaging showed a large blockage on the left side of his head.
> 
> Oxley gasped when he got to the patient’s age and covid-19 status: 44, positive.
> 
> Clots that form on vessel walls fly upward. One that started in the calves might migrate to the lungs, causing a blockage called a pulmonary embolism that arrests breathing — a known cause of death in covid-19 patients. Clots in or near the heart might lead to a heart attack, another common cause of death. Anything above that would probably go to the brain, leading to a stroke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't mind use a fucking credible source. Hell you might as well use the onion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *EurekaAlert*
> 
> 
> _*Has this Media Source failed a fact check? *_* LET US KNOW HERE.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PRO-SCIENCE*
> These sources consist of legitimate science or are evidence based through the use of credible scientific sourcing.  Legitimate science follows the scientific method, is unbiased and does not use emotional words.  These sources also respect the consensus of experts in the given scientific field and strive to publish peer reviewed science. Some sources in this category may have a slight political bias, but adhere to scientific principles. See all Pro-Science sources.
> 
> *Overall, we rate EurekaAlert Pro-Science based on direct publication of studies and research from the original source.*
> EurekaAlert - Media Bias/Fact Check
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the source was Washington post you dumb son of a bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> based off the eurekalert article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this was what he tried to dodge from
> *When Is One Required?*
> Although laws vary, nearly all states call for an autopsy when someone dies in a suspicious, unusual, or unnatural way.
> 
> Many states have one done when a person dies without a doctor present. Twenty-seven states require it if the cause of death is suspected to be from a public health threat, such as a fast-spreading disease or tainted food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autopsies: When and Why Are They Done?
> 
> 
> Why is an autopsy needed, and when is it performed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.webmd.com
Click to expand...


autopsies are being performed as well if covid is suspected to be a factor - because it's a new virus & we need to learn what it can do to the body, sight unseen.

what's there to argue?


----------



## easyt65

Schumer & the Democrats publicly undermined the LIFE SAVING travel ban while attempting to block it, called it Un-American, Xenophobic


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop dodging the issue covid related versus covid caused  one is not the cause of death and the other is, but all are counted as if covid killed them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 related strokes, other neurological impact under study
> 
> 
> Traditional stroke treatments like clot-dissolving tPA and surgical removal of big clots in the brain are good choices as well when the stroke results from SARS-CoV-2 infection, investigators report.
> 
> 
> 
> www.eurekalert.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excessive blood clotting and stroke -- even in young, previously healthy people -- are among the myriad of effects the virus is having on people across the globe.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/04/24/strokes-coronavirus-young-patients/
> 
> 
> 
> *Young and middle-aged people, barely sick with covid-19, are dying of strokes*
> 
> 
> The patient’s chart appeared unremarkable at first glance. He took no medications and had no history of chronic conditions. He had been feeling fine, hanging out at home during the lockdown like the rest of the country, when suddenly, he had trouble talking and moving the right side of his body. Imaging showed a large blockage on the left side of his head.
> 
> Oxley gasped when he got to the patient’s age and covid-19 status: 44, positive.
> 
> Clots that form on vessel walls fly upward. One that started in the calves might migrate to the lungs, causing a blockage called a pulmonary embolism that arrests breathing — a known cause of death in covid-19 patients. Clots in or near the heart might lead to a heart attack, another common cause of death. Anything above that would probably go to the brain, leading to a stroke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't mind use a fucking credible source. Hell you might as well use the onion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *EurekaAlert*
> 
> 
> _*Has this Media Source failed a fact check? *_* LET US KNOW HERE.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PRO-SCIENCE*
> These sources consist of legitimate science or are evidence based through the use of credible scientific sourcing.  Legitimate science follows the scientific method, is unbiased and does not use emotional words.  These sources also respect the consensus of experts in the given scientific field and strive to publish peer reviewed science. Some sources in this category may have a slight political bias, but adhere to scientific principles. See all Pro-Science sources.
> 
> *Overall, we rate EurekaAlert Pro-Science based on direct publication of studies and research from the original source.*
> EurekaAlert - Media Bias/Fact Check
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the source was Washington post you dumb son of a bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> based off the eurekalert article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this was what he tried to dodge from
> *When Is One Required?*
> Although laws vary, nearly all states call for an autopsy when someone dies in a suspicious, unusual, or unnatural way.
> 
> Many states have one done when a person dies without a doctor present. Twenty-seven states require it if the cause of death is suspected to be from a public health threat, such as a fast-spreading disease or tainted food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autopsies: When and Why Are They Done?
> 
> 
> Why is an autopsy needed, and when is it performed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.webmd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> autopsies are being performed as well if covid is suspected to be a factor - because it's a new virus & we need to learn what it can do to the body, sight unseen.
> 
> what's there to argue?
Click to expand...

maybe you should ask your buddy meaner gene he thinks they are rarely done


----------



## bigrebnc1775

basquebromance said:


> Trump has blood on his hands, Dr Fauci has blood on his hands, the head of the CDC has blood on his hands, the WHO has blood on his hands
> 
> the WHO has one job and that's to warn folks of a pandemic and they FAILED
> 
> the whole system failed. Joe Biden knows and understands the system better than anyone in the history of the world: it's a system. it's not good, it's CORRUPT!


biden has blood on his hands all democrats have blood on their hands you have blood on your hands fuck off murderer


----------



## kaz

Flopper said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought for sure nothing could expose Trump's lack of character the way the "Suckers and Losers" report did. Fooled me. Lying to Americans about how dangerous and deadly COVID-19 was brought Trump to a new depth of evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean that lie by the liberal editor of the Atlantic? As for lying to American's about C-19, that's a lie as well...So, you're just a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only complete assholes can listen to those recordings and not realize what a liar Trump has been about COVID.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About what exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony of course being the Camp is lying and Trump didn't.  Trump said "downplay," not deny.  And that's what he did while he also restricted travel and then shut down the economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump did shutdown foreign travel.  He did not shutdown the economy, nor open it.  That power was reserved for the states.  The president could recommend, create guidelines, use the bully pulpit to support or oppose the governors but in the end the tough job of weighting the misery caused by the virus versus the misery caused by an economic shutdown rested with the governors.
> 
> Trump certainly did deny the seriousness of the virus over and over and over while his healthcare advisors did the opposite which pretty well guaranteed that there would not be sufficient compliance to stop the virus or even slow it down.
Click to expand...


OK, then, so you agree that most of the deaths that occurred in the Blue States are the fault of their Governors, not Trump.

What's that noise?  It sounds very familiar.  It's your standard flipping, isn't it?  I've heard that many, many times before


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop dodging the issue covid related versus covid caused  one is not the cause of death and the other is, but all are counted as if covid killed them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 related strokes, other neurological impact under study
> 
> 
> Traditional stroke treatments like clot-dissolving tPA and surgical removal of big clots in the brain are good choices as well when the stroke results from SARS-CoV-2 infection, investigators report.
> 
> 
> 
> www.eurekalert.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excessive blood clotting and stroke -- even in young, previously healthy people -- are among the myriad of effects the virus is having on people across the globe.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/04/24/strokes-coronavirus-young-patients/
> 
> 
> 
> *Young and middle-aged people, barely sick with covid-19, are dying of strokes*
> 
> 
> The patient’s chart appeared unremarkable at first glance. He took no medications and had no history of chronic conditions. He had been feeling fine, hanging out at home during the lockdown like the rest of the country, when suddenly, he had trouble talking and moving the right side of his body. Imaging showed a large blockage on the left side of his head.
> 
> Oxley gasped when he got to the patient’s age and covid-19 status: 44, positive.
> 
> Clots that form on vessel walls fly upward. One that started in the calves might migrate to the lungs, causing a blockage called a pulmonary embolism that arrests breathing — a known cause of death in covid-19 patients. Clots in or near the heart might lead to a heart attack, another common cause of death. Anything above that would probably go to the brain, leading to a stroke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't mind use a fucking credible source. Hell you might as well use the onion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *EurekaAlert*
> 
> 
> _*Has this Media Source failed a fact check? *_* LET US KNOW HERE.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PRO-SCIENCE*
> These sources consist of legitimate science or are evidence based through the use of credible scientific sourcing.  Legitimate science follows the scientific method, is unbiased and does not use emotional words.  These sources also respect the consensus of experts in the given scientific field and strive to publish peer reviewed science. Some sources in this category may have a slight political bias, but adhere to scientific principles. See all Pro-Science sources.
> 
> *Overall, we rate EurekaAlert Pro-Science based on direct publication of studies and research from the original source.*
> EurekaAlert - Media Bias/Fact Check
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the source was Washington post you dumb son of a bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> based off the eurekalert article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this was what he tried to dodge from
> *When Is One Required?*
> Although laws vary, nearly all states call for an autopsy when someone dies in a suspicious, unusual, or unnatural way.
> 
> Many states have one done when a person dies without a doctor present. Twenty-seven states require it if the cause of death is suspected to be from a public health threat, such as a fast-spreading disease or tainted food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autopsies: When and Why Are They Done?
> 
> 
> Why is an autopsy needed, and when is it performed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.webmd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> autopsies are being performed as well if covid is suspected to be a factor - because it's a new virus & we need to learn what it can do to the body, sight unseen.
> 
> what's there to argue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you should ask your buddy meaner gene he thinks they are rarely done
Click to expand...


i thought i read that  you were saying that covid doesn't cause blood clots.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop dodging the issue covid related versus covid caused  one is not the cause of death and the other is, but all are counted as if covid killed them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 related strokes, other neurological impact under study
> 
> 
> Traditional stroke treatments like clot-dissolving tPA and surgical removal of big clots in the brain are good choices as well when the stroke results from SARS-CoV-2 infection, investigators report.
> 
> 
> 
> www.eurekalert.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excessive blood clotting and stroke -- even in young, previously healthy people -- are among the myriad of effects the virus is having on people across the globe.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/04/24/strokes-coronavirus-young-patients/
> 
> 
> 
> *Young and middle-aged people, barely sick with covid-19, are dying of strokes*
> 
> 
> The patient’s chart appeared unremarkable at first glance. He took no medications and had no history of chronic conditions. He had been feeling fine, hanging out at home during the lockdown like the rest of the country, when suddenly, he had trouble talking and moving the right side of his body. Imaging showed a large blockage on the left side of his head.
> 
> Oxley gasped when he got to the patient’s age and covid-19 status: 44, positive.
> 
> Clots that form on vessel walls fly upward. One that started in the calves might migrate to the lungs, causing a blockage called a pulmonary embolism that arrests breathing — a known cause of death in covid-19 patients. Clots in or near the heart might lead to a heart attack, another common cause of death. Anything above that would probably go to the brain, leading to a stroke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't mind use a fucking credible source. Hell you might as well use the onion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *EurekaAlert*
> 
> 
> _*Has this Media Source failed a fact check? *_* LET US KNOW HERE.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PRO-SCIENCE*
> These sources consist of legitimate science or are evidence based through the use of credible scientific sourcing.  Legitimate science follows the scientific method, is unbiased and does not use emotional words.  These sources also respect the consensus of experts in the given scientific field and strive to publish peer reviewed science. Some sources in this category may have a slight political bias, but adhere to scientific principles. See all Pro-Science sources.
> 
> *Overall, we rate EurekaAlert Pro-Science based on direct publication of studies and research from the original source.*
> EurekaAlert - Media Bias/Fact Check
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the source was Washington post you dumb son of a bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> based off the eurekalert article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this was what he tried to dodge from
> *When Is One Required?*
> Although laws vary, nearly all states call for an autopsy when someone dies in a suspicious, unusual, or unnatural way.
> 
> Many states have one done when a person dies without a doctor present. Twenty-seven states require it if the cause of death is suspected to be from a public health threat, such as a fast-spreading disease or tainted food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autopsies: When and Why Are They Done?
> 
> 
> Why is an autopsy needed, and when is it performed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.webmd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> autopsies are being performed as well if covid is suspected to be a factor - because it's a new virus & we need to learn what it can do to the body, sight unseen.
> 
> what's there to argue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you should ask your buddy meaner gene he thinks they are rarely done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i thought i read that  you were saying that covid doesn't cause blood clots.
Click to expand...

 I never said one way or another


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop dodging the issue covid related versus covid caused  one is not the cause of death and the other is, but all are counted as if covid killed them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 related strokes, other neurological impact under study
> 
> 
> Traditional stroke treatments like clot-dissolving tPA and surgical removal of big clots in the brain are good choices as well when the stroke results from SARS-CoV-2 infection, investigators report.
> 
> 
> 
> www.eurekalert.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excessive blood clotting and stroke -- even in young, previously healthy people -- are among the myriad of effects the virus is having on people across the globe.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/04/24/strokes-coronavirus-young-patients/
> 
> 
> 
> *Young and middle-aged people, barely sick with covid-19, are dying of strokes*
> 
> 
> The patient’s chart appeared unremarkable at first glance. He took no medications and had no history of chronic conditions. He had been feeling fine, hanging out at home during the lockdown like the rest of the country, when suddenly, he had trouble talking and moving the right side of his body. Imaging showed a large blockage on the left side of his head.
> 
> Oxley gasped when he got to the patient’s age and covid-19 status: 44, positive.
> 
> Clots that form on vessel walls fly upward. One that started in the calves might migrate to the lungs, causing a blockage called a pulmonary embolism that arrests breathing — a known cause of death in covid-19 patients. Clots in or near the heart might lead to a heart attack, another common cause of death. Anything above that would probably go to the brain, leading to a stroke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't mind use a fucking credible source. Hell you might as well use the onion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *EurekaAlert*
> 
> 
> _*Has this Media Source failed a fact check? *_* LET US KNOW HERE.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PRO-SCIENCE*
> These sources consist of legitimate science or are evidence based through the use of credible scientific sourcing.  Legitimate science follows the scientific method, is unbiased and does not use emotional words.  These sources also respect the consensus of experts in the given scientific field and strive to publish peer reviewed science. Some sources in this category may have a slight political bias, but adhere to scientific principles. See all Pro-Science sources.
> 
> *Overall, we rate EurekaAlert Pro-Science based on direct publication of studies and research from the original source.*
> EurekaAlert - Media Bias/Fact Check
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the source was Washington post you dumb son of a bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> based off the eurekalert article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this was what he tried to dodge from
> *When Is One Required?*
> Although laws vary, nearly all states call for an autopsy when someone dies in a suspicious, unusual, or unnatural way.
> 
> Many states have one done when a person dies without a doctor present. Twenty-seven states require it if the cause of death is suspected to be from a public health threat, such as a fast-spreading disease or tainted food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autopsies: When and Why Are They Done?
> 
> 
> Why is an autopsy needed, and when is it performed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.webmd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> autopsies are being performed as well if covid is suspected to be a factor - because it's a new virus & we need to learn what it can do to the body, sight unseen.
> 
> what's there to argue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you should ask your buddy meaner gene he thinks they are rarely done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i thought i read that  you were saying that covid doesn't cause blood clots.
> [/QUOT] I never said one way or another
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


my bad.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has demonstrated he doesn’t actually understand what makes America great.
> 
> His rallies are peppered with grievances, calling others disgusting names. It’s hate. Pure and simple. Own it.
Click to expand...


You love America like a snake loves a rat


----------



## easyt65

DeBlasio: "Go about your normal lives..."


----------



## eddiew

progressive hunter said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is brutal to his staff, he refuses to delegate anything, so immersed in the detail of the corona that he has trouble making decisions. all presidents mess up like this.
> 
> 
> 
> can you prove that???
Click to expand...

Are you kidding me ?? You need proof? Really ?  How many didn't do as their master said to do and are gone,  refused because they couldn't lie like trump does ? How many  generals walked away ?  Right now all that is left are butt kissers , people that will lie for him  make up phony  info for the people to digest...and to top it off you have 52 yellow cowards in the Repub senate afraid to open their mouths about this disgrace in the WH


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has demonstrated he doesn’t actually understand what makes America great.
> 
> His rallies are peppered with grievances, calling others disgusting names. It’s hate. Pure and simple. Own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You love America like a snake loves a rat
Click to expand...

Snakes love rats ,,,Yum Yum


----------



## progressive hunter

Aldo Raine said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm...the claim was he did it at his rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... does it matter?  Does calling our dead soldiers suckers and losers Make America Great Again?
> 
> Dodge much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were going to give us the name of the person that said they heard him say that???
> 
> guess youre going to stick to lying about it,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guess your still running from your proof he didn’t say it?
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said they heard him say it,,,
> 
> come on man,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You said you had proof he did not say it, come on ma'am!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you prove someone didn't say something, Clown?
> 
> If you claim someone said something, it's on you to prove he DID say it.
> 
> Holy cow, you are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dewey said he had proof he didn't say it, how did he have proof?
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are my proof dumbass,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So no proof oc your bullshit?
Click to expand...

give me the name of the person that heard him say it and I will prove it didnt happen,,,


----------



## playtime

i love how these trump humpers can only pull up dated old videos/'quotes' to justify themselves & how donny is not doing anything to mitigate this disease. 

 some mistakes were made & yep - sadly people died.  but that's no excuse to deny doing what needs to be done NOW - given the science & expert advise given out NOW.

science is evolving by the day as we gain more knowledge about it & they are still stuck in feb/march.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s a difference in Pelosi saying that there is no known cases of viruses at the time and Trump saying it’s a hoax that won’t be a big deal.
Click to expand...


While Trump started shutting down travel and the economy.

colfax:   I just stupidly gazed into the air and believed every word Trump said.  Now I gaze into the air stupidly and believe everything Nancy Pelosi says


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
Click to expand...

As usual with republicans The buck never stops at their masters desk


----------



## easyt65

Cuomo:
"Fear and panic is worse than the virus..."

...but the Democrats are now attacking the President for not causing PANIC...


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
Click to expand...


Absolutely, all sudden deaths in NZ and Australia are sent to coroners court for an autopsy. I would be very surprised if the same thing didn't happen in the US. Then again, we are a bit ahead of the US in things like this. What does a foreigner have to do with anything you cracker idiot.


----------



## Penelope

easyt65 said:


> Cuomo:
> "Fear and panic is worse than the virus..."
> 
> ...but the Democrats are now attacking the President for not causing PANIC...



Who are the Democrats attacking him?


----------



## kaz

Aldo Raine said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm...the claim was he did it at his rallies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... does it matter?  Does calling our dead soldiers suckers and losers Make America Great Again?
> 
> Dodge much?
Click to expand...


Guilt by accusation is such a terrible argument.  Really bad


----------



## Penelope

easyt65 said:


> Cuomo:
> "Fear and panic is worse than the virus..."
> 
> ...but the Democrats are now attacking the President for not causing PANIC...



Yet he was upfront with the public.


----------



## eddiew

bigrebnc1775 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has blood on his hands, Dr Fauci has blood on his hands, the head of the CDC has blood on his hands, the WHO has blood on his hands
> 
> the WHO has one job and that's to warn folks of a pandemic and they FAILED
> 
> the whole system failed. Joe Biden knows and understands the system better than anyone in the history of the world: it's a system. it's not good, it's CORRUPT!
> 
> 
> 
> biden has blood on his hands all democrats have blood on their hands you have blood on your hands fuck off murderer
Click to expand...

And the ASSHOLE in the WH Trump,has clean hands?? The leader of the free world who takes no responsibility for anything ?  and his tribe continues to blame everyone but him?? Where does the buck stop Reb?/


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely, all sudden deaths in NZ and Australia are sent to coroners court for an autopsy. I would be very surprised if the same thing didn't happen in the US. Then again, we are a bit ahead of the US in things like this. What does a foreigner have to do with anything you cracker idiot.
Click to expand...

take it up with meaner gene since he thinks autopsies aren't done that much and compared it to a tv doctor lol


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely, all sudden deaths in NZ and Australia are sent to coroners court for an autopsy. I would be very surprised if the same thing didn't happen in the US. Then again, we are a bit ahead of the US in things like this. What does a foreigner have to do with anything you cracker idiot.
Click to expand...


Please, you're a pimple on our ass.   No, most people do not get an autopsy in the United States.  A tiny percentage.

You're a tiny, homogeneous country.   We have like 80 times the people you do.  You're your own islands.  We have an open border to a third world country.

You think it's because you're "ahead."   Do lecture us, Karen


----------



## bigrebnc1775

eddiew said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has blood on his hands, Dr Fauci has blood on his hands, the head of the CDC has blood on his hands, the WHO has blood on his hands
> 
> the WHO has one job and that's to warn folks of a pandemic and they FAILED
> 
> the whole system failed. Joe Biden knows and understands the system better than anyone in the history of the world: it's a system. it's not good, it's CORRUPT!
> 
> 
> 
> biden has blood on his hands all democrats have blood on their hands you have blood on your hands fuck off murderer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the ASSHOLE in the WH Trump,has clean hands?? The leader of the free world who takes no responsibility for anything ?  and his tribe continues to blame everyone but him?? Where does the buck stop Reb?/
Click to expand...

mentally deranged people will bring destruction to anything you care about and you leftists are deranged


----------



## kaz

Aldo Raine said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama says he loves liars you are needed go spread those Biden lies lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT  OBAMA!
> 
> YOU JUST CAN'T MAKE THIS SHIT UP!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bbbbbbuuuuutttt Obama!
> 
> What a buffoon.
> 
> MAGA
Click to expand...


Democrats on Obama's last day in office:   It was Bush's fault!

Democrats the next day:   Obama?  Really?  He's not President anymore.

LOL.  Eight years and Obama was never responsible for anything to you idiots


----------



## easyt65

'Nuff said.


----------



## j-mac

meaner gene said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a complete lie.  Trumps China travel ban probably saved thousands of lives, but his not closing down travel from europe until a month later, costs hundreds of thousands of lives.
> 
> And remember, Trump closed off travel from china because 3 days earlier he got the briefing that the coronavirus was some serious shit.  Very deadly and very contagious.
Click to expand...


Isn't hindsight a great thing? Even when you are nakedly politicizing the virus? Look, I just watched an expert on the horribly biased Meet the depressed, say that {paraphrasing} "...It is unfair to blame anyone for how the virus was handled prior to March, because it was so new to us"... Now, the Euro travel ban took place on March 12, and the China ban on Jan 28th....And you, with your obvious expertise in viral epedemology tell us that your hindsight tells you that Trump fucked up, while at the same time ignore questions about what you would have done differently....That is some real hack shit there buddy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

kaz said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely, all sudden deaths in NZ and Australia are sent to coroners court for an autopsy. I would be very surprised if the same thing didn't happen in the US. Then again, we are a bit ahead of the US in things like this. What does a foreigner have to do with anything you cracker idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, you're a pimple on our ass.   No, most people do not get an autopsy in the United States.  A tiny percentage.
> 
> You're a tiny, homogeneous country.   We have like 80 times the people you do.  You're your own islands.  We have an open border to a third world country.
> 
> You think it's because you're "ahead."   Do lecture us, Karen
Click to expand...

actually in situation as now it's a requirement 








						Autopsies: When and Why Are They Done?
					

Why is an autopsy needed, and when is it performed?




					www.webmd.com
				



*When Is One Required?*
Although laws vary, nearly all states call for an autopsy when someone dies in a suspicious, unusual, or unnatural way.

Many states have one done when a person dies without a doctor present. *Twenty-seven states require it if the cause of death is suspected to be from a public health threat, such as a fast-spreading disease or tainted food.*


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual with republicans The buck never stops at their masters desk
Click to expand...


LOL, from the guy who never criticizing Democrats ever


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has demonstrated he doesn’t actually understand what makes America great.
> 
> His rallies are peppered with grievances, calling others disgusting names. It’s hate. Pure and simple. Own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You love America like a snake loves a rat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snakes love rats ,,,Yum Yum
Click to expand...


Yep, it's about free shit


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely, all sudden deaths in NZ and Australia are sent to coroners court for an autopsy. I would be very surprised if the same thing didn't happen in the US. Then again, we are a bit ahead of the US in things like this. What does a foreigner have to do with anything you cracker idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, you're a pimple on our ass.   No, most people do not get an autopsy in the United States.  A tiny percentage.
> 
> You're a tiny, homogeneous country.   We have like 80 times the people you do.  You're your own islands.  We have an open border to a third world country.
> 
> You think it's because you're "ahead."   Do lecture us, Karen
Click to expand...


But it is all economies of scale. Both NZ and Australia are far from homogeneous. I know it makes you feel better to make your point but it is far from true. If you walk in downtown Sydney, Melbourne or Auckland, you can play a game of 'spot the white person' and be found wanting.
You may have 80 times the people, but you also have 80 times the number of doctors, hospitals etc.

I don't think you get the point of the "Karen" memes. They are by far, white, fat, entitled, trailer trash, Deplorable, racist, Trump voters (in the main).

No, it's not about being ahead. It is common sense. Unless you have a verified medical condition such as cancer, dementia etc, a doctor will not issue a death certificate. Car accident? They need to know the cause of what killed them and therefore a toxicology report needs to be carried out for starters. Somebody drops dead in public toilets? Was it a heart attack or were they poisoned? An autopsy needs to be carried out.

Thought such a go-ahead, place-that-everybody-in-the-whole-wide-world-wants-to-live-because-it-is-the-envy-of-the-rest-of-the-world would be way ahead of the game. Apparently not.


----------



## kaz

bigrebnc1775 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely, all sudden deaths in NZ and Australia are sent to coroners court for an autopsy. I would be very surprised if the same thing didn't happen in the US. Then again, we are a bit ahead of the US in things like this. What does a foreigner have to do with anything you cracker idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, you're a pimple on our ass.   No, most people do not get an autopsy in the United States.  A tiny percentage.
> 
> You're a tiny, homogeneous country.   We have like 80 times the people you do.  You're your own islands.  We have an open border to a third world country.
> 
> You think it's because you're "ahead."   Do lecture us, Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually in situation as now it's a requirement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autopsies: When and Why Are They Done?
> 
> 
> Why is an autopsy needed, and when is it performed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.webmd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When Is One Required?*
> Although laws vary, nearly all states call for an autopsy when someone dies in a suspicious, unusual, or unnatural way.
> 
> Many states have one done when a person dies without a doctor present. *Twenty-seven states require it if the cause of death is suspected to be from a public health threat, such as a fast-spreading disease or tainted food.*
Click to expand...



Thanks!

But it does say "many States" not all of them.   I know the Biden Virus deaths do overwhelmingly have complicating conditions making a pure call hard to make


----------



## j-mac

Mac1958 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my Lord..... So, you would have rather had him panic the citizenry, dictate a slew of restrictions from DC, and talk about nothing but doom and gloom eh? Great plan...
> 
> You can look at it like that, but clearly, other than snarky attacks on Trump, Democrats didn't have a better plan that what he did....
> 
> 
> 
> Took early action to cut off travel from China
> Built the world’s leading testing system from nothing
> Enacted mitigation measures to slow the spread
> Mobilized public and private sectors to secure needed supplies
> Took action to protect vulnerable Americans
> Launched effort to deliver a vaccine and therapeutics in record time
> Provided support to workers and businesses
> Paved way for reopening to get America working again
> Surged resources to hot spots as they arose
> Confronted China as origin of the virus while Democrats and media cowered
> *At the outset, President Trump took action to stop travel from China to stem the spread to the United States as long as possible.*
> 
> While Democrats were focused on their impeachment sham, President Trump took swift and decisive action to stop travel from China in January and enhanced airport screenings to help stop cases from coming into the United States as long as possible.
> In his February 4th State of the Union address, President Trump pledged to “take all necessary steps to safeguard our citizens from the virus,” while the Democrats’ response made not a single mention of the virus or even the threat of China.
> *President Trump built the world’s leading testing system from nothing, based on a virus we have never faced before.*
> 
> In order to accurately trace and combat this virus, President Trump set out to build the world’s best testing system, and that’s exactly what he did.
> We have already conducted more than 65 million tests, far outpacing any other country.
> *As soon as cases began to rise, President Trump released guidance to slow the spread.*
> 
> President Trump released guidance recommending mitigation measures critical to slowing the spread of the virus, and the American people stepped up to do their part.
> Dr. Fauci and Dr. Birx have attested to the fact that President Trump took action as soon as the data was presented to him.
> *In order to secure the supplies needed to confront the surge in coronavirus we faced, President Trump led the largest mobilization of public and private sector resources since WWII.*
> 
> The President directed his Administration to secure and distribute needed medical supplies to states in need – resulting in billions of PPE delivered so far.
> At the President’s urging, private companies shifted production to supplying masks, ventilators, hand sanitizer, testing supplies, and more.
> President Trump has acted under the Defense Production Act more than 30 times to ensure we have the supplies we need.
> When we faced a potentially catastrophic shortage of ventilators, President Trump took action to produce 100,000 ventilators and ensure no patient who needs one goes without a ventilator.
> *President Trump moved swiftly to protect vulnerable communities.*
> 
> The Administration quickly established guidelines for nursing homes and expanded telehealth opportunities to protect our vulnerable seniors.
> The President took action to ensure that uninsured Americans are able to get the COVID-19 care and testing they need.
> President Trump directed Secretary Carson to focus the White House Opportunity and Revitalization Council on underserved communities impacted by COVID-19.
> The Administration is investing approximately $2 billion in community health centers, helping their 28 million patients in medically underserved areas receive the care and testing they need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Historic Coronavirus Response
> 
> 
> At the outset, President Trump took action to stop travel from China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't lied to, just incredibly stupid...You listened to CNN, and MSNBC and believed them....What a dolt...
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President presidential projected strength And calm to the nation instead of engaging in fear-mongering by spreading false information from a projection model all notable scientists say was the worst one that could have been used, one that was wildly off in its predictions / projections.
> 
> The Democrats, who failed to do their jobs because they were distracted by attempting to affect another coup, never saw the pandemic coming. They spoke without any clue of what was going on.
> 
> They told people to ignore the President's warnings, told them to go on with their lives because there was nothing to fear from the virus. They opposed the life-saving travel ban, attempted to BLOCK IT. They gave Americans advice that would SPREAD the virus, not keep people safe.
> 
> The factual timeline shows the President acted while the WHO was still lying to the world, saying there was nothing to fear and that China had everything under control. It shows the very next day after the WHO finally declared the virus to be a pandemic Trump ramped up steps to protect this country.
> 
> At this point the Democrats were still attempting their failed coup, were calling the travel ban Xenophobic, and were still telling people to ride packed subways & 'Come see China Town'.
> 
> Snowflakes say this is not about Cuomo and other Democrats while accusing the President of being directly responsible for the virus deaths of Americans.
> 
> The problem with that is even if you buy the argument that the President did not do enough and that resulted in the deaths of Americans, that still leaves Cuomo - the largest mass murderer in US history - as one of 4 Democrats who actually took steps to actively murder US citizens.
> 
> Cuomo publicly declared HE KNEW the elderly were the most at risk to die from the virus...before signing a mandate to FORCE virus-infected patients into nursing homes. It's not like he had no idea what he was doing - he already admitted he knew. By doing do anyway Cuomo by himself (not counting the other 3 Democrat governors) murdered over 10,000 elderly US citizens, Americans who died needlessly due to Cuomo's 'death sentence'!
> 
> So don't accuse the President of killing Americans while trying to say Cuomo murdering over 10,000 Americans is 'off limits!
> 
> Democrats are attempting to rewrite history to gloss over their treason, their failure to do their jobs, to erase their past heinous mistakes and failures made on the bases of 'We hate Trump' politics, and erase their crimes - like Cuomo needlessly murdering over 10,000 Americans.
> 
> Cuomo forced virus-infected patients in with the elderly in nursing homes when he had a hospital built by the Army Corp of Engineers barely used and a USN hospital ship in NY's harbor to take patients that was minimally used.
> 
> The Democrats made mistake after mistake, error after error, and bad political decisions after bad political decisions in a MEDICAL pandemic, and it put Americans at risk and cause the needless THOUSANDS of American deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it?  You tried to attack my post to you chastising me for bringing up Cuomo, and easy laid you out....and all you can say is "Okay, got it"???? What have you got? huh? What have you learned? My guess is nothing...This response is you accepting your ass whoppin?
> 
> What easy highlighted so perfectly is just how nakedly partisan, and stupid this line of attack against Trump is today...Once again libs trying to have it both ways, as if what they did and said mere weeks ago doesn't matter now.... you don't get to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe that somebody would actually copy and paste this from the WH website and actually think it is a fact. Talk about super fake news. It has been proven over and over again that the Moron in Charge did none of the above. He is actually on record - and I have seem him interviewed in person especially during the early stages of the virus - saying and doing the exact opposite. Only a complete sucker and moron would fall for this shit.
> 
> He is, and always will be, a lying sack of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't care.  They exist in their own reality. Their only value at this point is as a cautionary tale.
Click to expand...


Well, then get lost dumbass....If you are going to be on a message board, then I would say you have an unspoken obligation to debate those with whom you disagree...To say that the only value that someone who disagrees with you has is a cautionary tale, I don't know why someone would waste time in a board like this, other than to troll....So, fuck off.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely, all sudden deaths in NZ and Australia are sent to coroners court for an autopsy. I would be very surprised if the same thing didn't happen in the US. Then again, we are a bit ahead of the US in things like this. What does a foreigner have to do with anything you cracker idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, you're a pimple on our ass.   No, most people do not get an autopsy in the United States.  A tiny percentage.
> 
> You're a tiny, homogeneous country.   We have like 80 times the people you do.  You're your own islands.  We have an open border to a third world country.
> 
> You think it's because you're "ahead."   Do lecture us, Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it is all economies of scale. Both NZ and Australia are far from homogeneous. I know it makes you feel better to make your point but it is far from true. If you walk in downtown Sydney, Melbourne or Auckland, you can play a game of 'spot the white person' and be found wanting.
> You may have 80 times the people, but you also have 80 times the number of doctors, hospitals etc.
> 
> I don't think you get the point of the "Karen" memes. They are by far, white, fat, entitled, trailer trash, Deplorable, racist, Trump voters (in the main).
> 
> No, it's not about being ahead. It is common sense. Unless you have a verified medical condition such as cancer, dementia etc, a doctor will not issue a death certificate. Car accident? They need to know the cause of what killed them and therefore a toxicology report needs to be carried out for starters. Somebody drops dead in public toilets? Was it a heart attack or were they poisoned? An autopsy needs to be carried out.
> 
> Thought such a go-ahead, place-that-everybody-in-the-whole-wide-world-wants-to-live-because-it-is-the-envy-of-the-rest-of-the-world would be way ahead of the game. Apparently not.
Click to expand...

fucking foreigner when I was out of the country I loved putting my boots on the heads of germans it gave me a real pleasure


----------



## Dr Grump

j-mac said:


> Well, then get lost dumbass....If you are going to be on a message board, then I would say you have an unspoken obligation to debate those with whom you disagree...To say that the only value that someone who disagrees with you has is a cautionary tale, I don't know why someone would waste time in a board like this, other than to troll....So, fuck off.



Cutting and pasting shit from the WH website is not debating. It's verifiable fake news.


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> fucking foreigner when I was out of the country I loved putting my boots on the heads of germans it gave me a real pleasure



Christ, how old are you, Cracker? 90?


----------



## easyt65

eddiew said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has blood on his hands, Dr Fauci has blood on his hands, the head of the CDC has blood on his hands, the WHO has blood on his hands
> 
> the WHO has one job and that's to warn folks of a pandemic and they FAILED
> 
> the whole system failed. Joe Biden knows and understands the system better than anyone in the history of the world: it's a system. it's not good, it's CORRUPT!
> 
> 
> 
> biden has blood on his hands all democrats have blood on their hands you have blood on your hands fuck off murderer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the ASSHOLE in the WH Trump,has clean hands?? The leader of the free world who takes no responsibility for anything ?  and his tribe continues to blame everyone but him?? Where does the buck stop Reb?/
Click to expand...

According to Cuomo regarding the 11,000 elderly Americans he murdered, 'there is no one to blame'...'people are going to die'...'who do you blame for a virus? God....'

Of course, that all only applies to DEMOCRATS, right snowflakes?!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fucking foreigner when I was out of the country I loved putting my boots on the heads of germans it gave me a real pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christ, how old are you, Cracker? 90?
Click to expand...

lol and here you go with your racism


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely, all sudden deaths in NZ and Australia are sent to coroners court for an autopsy. I would be very surprised if the same thing didn't happen in the US. Then again, we are a bit ahead of the US in things like this. What does a foreigner have to do with anything you cracker idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, you're a pimple on our ass.   No, most people do not get an autopsy in the United States.  A tiny percentage.
> 
> You're a tiny, homogeneous country.   We have like 80 times the people you do.  You're your own islands.  We have an open border to a third world country.
> 
> You think it's because you're "ahead."   Do lecture us, Karen
Click to expand...

How many countries with smart leaders are way ahead of America in regard to cases of the virus and deaths? How does it feel republicans to have voted for Mr Stupid Trump?,,,hoping you won't make the same mistake twice


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely, all sudden deaths in NZ and Australia are sent to coroners court for an autopsy. I would be very surprised if the same thing didn't happen in the US. Then again, we are a bit ahead of the US in things like this. What does a foreigner have to do with anything you cracker idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, you're a pimple on our ass.   No, most people do not get an autopsy in the United States.  A tiny percentage.
> 
> You're a tiny, homogeneous country.   We have like 80 times the people you do.  You're your own islands.  We have an open border to a third world country.
> 
> You think it's because you're "ahead."   Do lecture us, Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it is all economies of scale. Both NZ and Australia are far from homogeneous. I know it makes you feel better to make your point but it is far from true. If you walk in downtown Sydney, Melbourne or Auckland, you can play a game of 'spot the white person' and be found wanting.
> You may have 80 times the people, but you also have 80 times the number of doctors, hospitals etc.
> 
> I don't think you get the point of the "Karen" memes. They are by far, white, fat, entitled, trailer trash, Deplorable, racist, Trump voters (in the main).
> 
> No, it's not about being ahead. It is common sense. Unless you have a verified medical condition such as cancer, dementia etc, a doctor will not issue a death certificate. Car accident? They need to know the cause of what killed them and therefore a toxicology report needs to be carried out for starters. Somebody drops dead in public toilets? Was it a heart attack or were they poisoned? An autopsy needs to be carried out.
> 
> Thought such a go-ahead, place-that-everybody-in-the-whole-wide-world-wants-to-live-because-it-is-the-envy-of-the-rest-of-the-world would be way ahead of the game. Apparently not.
Click to expand...


Karen isn't a political term, Democrat hack.

And I said New Zealand, not Australia.  And you ignored my point you're on a controlled island while we have an open border with a third world country.  It's not just the number of people.  We have a lot more people coming and going and it's a lot harder to track.  We're a lot more diverse than you.  And I wasn't just talking about skin color as you assumed, Karen.

And we do autopsy suspicious deaths.  I didn't say we didn't.  But we don't autopsy deaths typically unless they are suspicious


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fucking foreigner when I was out of the country I loved putting my boots on the heads of germans it gave me a real pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christ, how old are you, Cracker? 90?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol and here you go with your racism
Click to expand...


I think you need to look up the meaning of 'racism'...


----------



## Penelope

kaz said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely, all sudden deaths in NZ and Australia are sent to coroners court for an autopsy. I would be very surprised if the same thing didn't happen in the US. Then again, we are a bit ahead of the US in things like this. What does a foreigner have to do with anything you cracker idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, you're a pimple on our ass.   No, most people do not get an autopsy in the United States.  A tiny percentage.
> 
> You're a tiny, homogeneous country.   We have like 80 times the people you do.  You're your own islands.  We have an open border to a third world country.
> 
> You think it's because you're "ahead."   Do lecture us, Karen
Click to expand...




> We have an open border to a third world country.



its been Tramps America since 2017 and we have open borders yet?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fucking foreigner when I was out of the country I loved putting my boots on the heads of germans it gave me a real pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christ, how old are you, Cracker? 90?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol and here you go with your racism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you need to look up the meaning of 'racism'...
Click to expand...

I suggest that you do it also cracker is a racist term


----------



## j-mac

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely, all sudden deaths in NZ and Australia are sent to coroners court for an autopsy. I would be very surprised if the same thing didn't happen in the US. Then again, we are a bit ahead of the US in things like this. What does a foreigner have to do with anything you cracker idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, you're a pimple on our ass.   No, most people do not get an autopsy in the United States.  A tiny percentage.
> 
> You're a tiny, homogeneous country.   We have like 80 times the people you do.  You're your own islands.  We have an open border to a third world country.
> 
> You think it's because you're "ahead."   Do lecture us, Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...They are by far, white, fat, entitled, trailer trash, Deplorable, racist, Trump voters (in the main).
Click to expand...


I put you in the same boat as Mac....Why are you here if this is your core belief of those in here you are arguing against? You remember the saying about not getting in the pit with pigs, because both you and the pig get dirty, but the pig likes it....

So, I couldn't care any less that you believe the detestable things you wrote here about your opponents, but you must know that you look even worse than that....

So, my advise to you is that you join Mac, and get lost....


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely, all sudden deaths in NZ and Australia are sent to coroners court for an autopsy. I would be very surprised if the same thing didn't happen in the US. Then again, we are a bit ahead of the US in things like this. What does a foreigner have to do with anything you cracker idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, you're a pimple on our ass.   No, most people do not get an autopsy in the United States.  A tiny percentage.
> 
> You're a tiny, homogeneous country.   We have like 80 times the people you do.  You're your own islands.  We have an open border to a third world country.
> 
> You think it's because you're "ahead."   Do lecture us, Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many countries with smart leaders are way ahead of America in regard to cases of the virus and deaths? How does it feel republicans to have voted for Mr Stupid Trump?,,,hoping you won't make the same mistake twice
Click to expand...


I learned from last time when I didn't vote for Trump in 2016.  I will vote for him in November.  Thanks!


----------



## j-mac

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual with republicans The buck never stops at their masters desk
Click to expand...


See a professional for that problem with projection you have....


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely, all sudden deaths in NZ and Australia are sent to coroners court for an autopsy. I would be very surprised if the same thing didn't happen in the US. Then again, we are a bit ahead of the US in things like this. What does a foreigner have to do with anything you cracker idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, you're a pimple on our ass.   No, most people do not get an autopsy in the United States.  A tiny percentage.
> 
> You're a tiny, homogeneous country.   We have like 80 times the people you do.  You're your own islands.  We have an open border to a third world country.
> 
> You think it's because you're "ahead."   Do lecture us, Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it is all economies of scale. Both NZ and Australia are far from homogeneous. I know it makes you feel better to make your point but it is far from true. If you walk in downtown Sydney, Melbourne or Auckland, you can play a game of 'spot the white person' and be found wanting.
> You may have 80 times the people, but you also have 80 times the number of doctors, hospitals etc.
> 
> I don't think you get the point of the "Karen" memes. They are by far, white, fat, entitled, trailer trash, Deplorable, racist, Trump voters (in the main).
> 
> No, it's not about being ahead. It is common sense. Unless you have a verified medical condition such as cancer, dementia etc, a doctor will not issue a death certificate. Car accident? They need to know the cause of what killed them and therefore a toxicology report needs to be carried out for starters. Somebody drops dead in public toilets? Was it a heart attack or were they poisoned? An autopsy needs to be carried out.
> 
> Thought such a go-ahead, place-that-everybody-in-the-whole-wide-world-wants-to-live-because-it-is-the-envy-of-the-rest-of-the-world would be way ahead of the game. Apparently not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Karen isn't a political term, Democrat hack.
> 
> And I said New Zealand, not Australia.  And you ignored my point you're on a controlled island while we have an open border with a third world country.  It's not just the number of people.  We have a lot more people coming and going and it's a lot harder to track.  We're a lot more diverse than you.  And I wasn't just talking about skin color as you assumed, Karen.
> 
> And we do autopsy suspicious deaths.  I didn't say we didn't.  But we don't autopsy deaths typically unless they are suspicious
Click to expand...


Huh? NZ is just as diverse. In one school in Mt Eden (a suburb of Auckland), there is a roll of 600 kids that come from more than 100 different ethnic backgrounds.

Our borders are pretty open, too. 

Who said Karen was a political term? Just pointing out the political persuasion of most of the Karen meme subjects.

Any time somebody dies suddenly in NZ is treated as a suspicious death.


----------



## Penelope

easyt65 said:


> 'Nuff said.



Yet tramp knew it was airborn. When??


----------



## kaz

j-mac said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely, all sudden deaths in NZ and Australia are sent to coroners court for an autopsy. I would be very surprised if the same thing didn't happen in the US. Then again, we are a bit ahead of the US in things like this. What does a foreigner have to do with anything you cracker idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, you're a pimple on our ass.   No, most people do not get an autopsy in the United States.  A tiny percentage.
> 
> You're a tiny, homogeneous country.   We have like 80 times the people you do.  You're your own islands.  We have an open border to a third world country.
> 
> You think it's because you're "ahead."   Do lecture us, Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...They are by far, white, fat, entitled, trailer trash, Deplorable, racist, Trump voters (in the main).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I put you in the same boat as Mac....Why are you here if this is your core belief of those in here you are arguing against? You remember the saying about not getting in the pit with pigs, because both you and the pig get dirty, but the pig likes it....
> 
> So, I couldn't care any less that you believe the detestable things you wrote here about your opponents, but you must know that you look even worse than that....
> 
> So, my advise to you is that you join Mac, and get lost....
Click to expand...


Dr. Grump is a lily white international elitist leftist who loves coming here and looking down his nose at us because we are of course not a military or economic superpower ... like New Zealand.  LOL


----------



## Mac1958

j-mac said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my Lord..... So, you would have rather had him panic the citizenry, dictate a slew of restrictions from DC, and talk about nothing but doom and gloom eh? Great plan...
> 
> You can look at it like that, but clearly, other than snarky attacks on Trump, Democrats didn't have a better plan that what he did....
> 
> 
> 
> Took early action to cut off travel from China
> Built the world’s leading testing system from nothing
> Enacted mitigation measures to slow the spread
> Mobilized public and private sectors to secure needed supplies
> Took action to protect vulnerable Americans
> Launched effort to deliver a vaccine and therapeutics in record time
> Provided support to workers and businesses
> Paved way for reopening to get America working again
> Surged resources to hot spots as they arose
> Confronted China as origin of the virus while Democrats and media cowered
> *At the outset, President Trump took action to stop travel from China to stem the spread to the United States as long as possible.*
> 
> While Democrats were focused on their impeachment sham, President Trump took swift and decisive action to stop travel from China in January and enhanced airport screenings to help stop cases from coming into the United States as long as possible.
> In his February 4th State of the Union address, President Trump pledged to “take all necessary steps to safeguard our citizens from the virus,” while the Democrats’ response made not a single mention of the virus or even the threat of China.
> *President Trump built the world’s leading testing system from nothing, based on a virus we have never faced before.*
> 
> In order to accurately trace and combat this virus, President Trump set out to build the world’s best testing system, and that’s exactly what he did.
> We have already conducted more than 65 million tests, far outpacing any other country.
> *As soon as cases began to rise, President Trump released guidance to slow the spread.*
> 
> President Trump released guidance recommending mitigation measures critical to slowing the spread of the virus, and the American people stepped up to do their part.
> Dr. Fauci and Dr. Birx have attested to the fact that President Trump took action as soon as the data was presented to him.
> *In order to secure the supplies needed to confront the surge in coronavirus we faced, President Trump led the largest mobilization of public and private sector resources since WWII.*
> 
> The President directed his Administration to secure and distribute needed medical supplies to states in need – resulting in billions of PPE delivered so far.
> At the President’s urging, private companies shifted production to supplying masks, ventilators, hand sanitizer, testing supplies, and more.
> President Trump has acted under the Defense Production Act more than 30 times to ensure we have the supplies we need.
> When we faced a potentially catastrophic shortage of ventilators, President Trump took action to produce 100,000 ventilators and ensure no patient who needs one goes without a ventilator.
> *President Trump moved swiftly to protect vulnerable communities.*
> 
> The Administration quickly established guidelines for nursing homes and expanded telehealth opportunities to protect our vulnerable seniors.
> The President took action to ensure that uninsured Americans are able to get the COVID-19 care and testing they need.
> President Trump directed Secretary Carson to focus the White House Opportunity and Revitalization Council on underserved communities impacted by COVID-19.
> The Administration is investing approximately $2 billion in community health centers, helping their 28 million patients in medically underserved areas receive the care and testing they need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Historic Coronavirus Response
> 
> 
> At the outset, President Trump took action to stop travel from China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't lied to, just incredibly stupid...You listened to CNN, and MSNBC and believed them....What a dolt...
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President presidential projected strength And calm to the nation instead of engaging in fear-mongering by spreading false information from a projection model all notable scientists say was the worst one that could have been used, one that was wildly off in its predictions / projections.
> 
> The Democrats, who failed to do their jobs because they were distracted by attempting to affect another coup, never saw the pandemic coming. They spoke without any clue of what was going on.
> 
> They told people to ignore the President's warnings, told them to go on with their lives because there was nothing to fear from the virus. They opposed the life-saving travel ban, attempted to BLOCK IT. They gave Americans advice that would SPREAD the virus, not keep people safe.
> 
> The factual timeline shows the President acted while the WHO was still lying to the world, saying there was nothing to fear and that China had everything under control. It shows the very next day after the WHO finally declared the virus to be a pandemic Trump ramped up steps to protect this country.
> 
> At this point the Democrats were still attempting their failed coup, were calling the travel ban Xenophobic, and were still telling people to ride packed subways & 'Come see China Town'.
> 
> Snowflakes say this is not about Cuomo and other Democrats while accusing the President of being directly responsible for the virus deaths of Americans.
> 
> The problem with that is even if you buy the argument that the President did not do enough and that resulted in the deaths of Americans, that still leaves Cuomo - the largest mass murderer in US history - as one of 4 Democrats who actually took steps to actively murder US citizens.
> 
> Cuomo publicly declared HE KNEW the elderly were the most at risk to die from the virus...before signing a mandate to FORCE virus-infected patients into nursing homes. It's not like he had no idea what he was doing - he already admitted he knew. By doing do anyway Cuomo by himself (not counting the other 3 Democrat governors) murdered over 10,000 elderly US citizens, Americans who died needlessly due to Cuomo's 'death sentence'!
> 
> So don't accuse the President of killing Americans while trying to say Cuomo murdering over 10,000 Americans is 'off limits!
> 
> Democrats are attempting to rewrite history to gloss over their treason, their failure to do their jobs, to erase their past heinous mistakes and failures made on the bases of 'We hate Trump' politics, and erase their crimes - like Cuomo needlessly murdering over 10,000 Americans.
> 
> Cuomo forced virus-infected patients in with the elderly in nursing homes when he had a hospital built by the Army Corp of Engineers barely used and a USN hospital ship in NY's harbor to take patients that was minimally used.
> 
> The Democrats made mistake after mistake, error after error, and bad political decisions after bad political decisions in a MEDICAL pandemic, and it put Americans at risk and cause the needless THOUSANDS of American deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it?  You tried to attack my post to you chastising me for bringing up Cuomo, and easy laid you out....and all you can say is "Okay, got it"???? What have you got? huh? What have you learned? My guess is nothing...This response is you accepting your ass whoppin?
> 
> What easy highlighted so perfectly is just how nakedly partisan, and stupid this line of attack against Trump is today...Once again libs trying to have it both ways, as if what they did and said mere weeks ago doesn't matter now.... you don't get to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe that somebody would actually copy and paste this from the WH website and actually think it is a fact. Talk about super fake news. It has been proven over and over again that the Moron in Charge did none of the above. He is actually on record - and I have seem him interviewed in person especially during the early stages of the virus - saying and doing the exact opposite. Only a complete sucker and moron would fall for this shit.
> 
> He is, and always will be, a lying sack of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't care.  They exist in their own reality. Their only value at this point is as a cautionary tale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, then get lost dumbass....If you are going to be on a message board, then I would say you have an unspoken obligation to debate those with whom you disagree...To say that the only value that someone who disagrees with you has is a cautionary tale, I don't know why someone would waste time in a board like this, other than to troll....So, fuck off.
Click to expand...

Don't read my posts, or put me on ignore.

Tough shit, snowflake.


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely, all sudden deaths in NZ and Australia are sent to coroners court for an autopsy. I would be very surprised if the same thing didn't happen in the US. Then again, we are a bit ahead of the US in things like this. What does a foreigner have to do with anything you cracker idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, you're a pimple on our ass.   No, most people do not get an autopsy in the United States.  A tiny percentage.
> 
> You're a tiny, homogeneous country.   We have like 80 times the people you do.  You're your own islands.  We have an open border to a third world country.
> 
> You think it's because you're "ahead."   Do lecture us, Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many countries with smart leaders are way ahead of America in regard to cases of the virus and deaths? How does it feel republicans to have voted for Mr Stupid Trump?,,,hoping you won't make the same mistake twice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I learned from last time when I didn't vote for Trump in 2016.  I will vote for him in November.  Thanks!
Click to expand...


So you've become dumber over the past 4 years?


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely, all sudden deaths in NZ and Australia are sent to coroners court for an autopsy. I would be very surprised if the same thing didn't happen in the US. Then again, we are a bit ahead of the US in things like this. What does a foreigner have to do with anything you cracker idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, you're a pimple on our ass.   No, most people do not get an autopsy in the United States.  A tiny percentage.
> 
> You're a tiny, homogeneous country.   We have like 80 times the people you do.  You're your own islands.  We have an open border to a third world country.
> 
> You think it's because you're "ahead."   Do lecture us, Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it is all economies of scale. Both NZ and Australia are far from homogeneous. I know it makes you feel better to make your point but it is far from true. If you walk in downtown Sydney, Melbourne or Auckland, you can play a game of 'spot the white person' and be found wanting.
> You may have 80 times the people, but you also have 80 times the number of doctors, hospitals etc.
> 
> I don't think you get the point of the "Karen" memes. They are by far, white, fat, entitled, trailer trash, Deplorable, racist, Trump voters (in the main).
> 
> No, it's not about being ahead. It is common sense. Unless you have a verified medical condition such as cancer, dementia etc, a doctor will not issue a death certificate. Car accident? They need to know the cause of what killed them and therefore a toxicology report needs to be carried out for starters. Somebody drops dead in public toilets? Was it a heart attack or were they poisoned? An autopsy needs to be carried out.
> 
> Thought such a go-ahead, place-that-everybody-in-the-whole-wide-world-wants-to-live-because-it-is-the-envy-of-the-rest-of-the-world would be way ahead of the game. Apparently not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Karen isn't a political term, Democrat hack.
> 
> And I said New Zealand, not Australia.  And you ignored my point you're on a controlled island while we have an open border with a third world country.  It's not just the number of people.  We have a lot more people coming and going and it's a lot harder to track.  We're a lot more diverse than you.  And I wasn't just talking about skin color as you assumed, Karen.
> 
> And we do autopsy suspicious deaths.  I didn't say we didn't.  But we don't autopsy deaths typically unless they are suspicious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh? NZ is just as diverse. In one school in Mt Eden (a suburb of Auckland), there is a roll of 600 kids that come from more than 100 different ethnic backgrounds.
> 
> Our borders are pretty open, too.
> 
> Who said Karen was a political term? Just pointing out the political persuasion of most of the Karen meme subjects.
> 
> Any time somebody dies suddenly in NZ is treated as a suspicious death.
Click to expand...


Karen describes you perfectly.   A spoiled, pampered white woman with no balls who likes to go to other countries and act like a total dick and tell us how superior you are.   Your name is actually Karen, isn't it?

And again, I said we are far more diverse NOT JUST IN SKIN COLOR, Karen


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely, all sudden deaths in NZ and Australia are sent to coroners court for an autopsy. I would be very surprised if the same thing didn't happen in the US. Then again, we are a bit ahead of the US in things like this. What does a foreigner have to do with anything you cracker idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, you're a pimple on our ass.   No, most people do not get an autopsy in the United States.  A tiny percentage.
> 
> You're a tiny, homogeneous country.   We have like 80 times the people you do.  You're your own islands.  We have an open border to a third world country.
> 
> You think it's because you're "ahead."   Do lecture us, Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...They are by far, white, fat, entitled, trailer trash, Deplorable, racist, Trump voters (in the main).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I put you in the same boat as Mac....Why are you here if this is your core belief of those in here you are arguing against? You remember the saying about not getting in the pit with pigs, because both you and the pig get dirty, but the pig likes it....
> 
> So, I couldn't care any less that you believe the detestable things you wrote here about your opponents, but you must know that you look even worse than that....
> 
> So, my advise to you is that you join Mac, and get lost....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump is a lily white international elitist leftist who loves coming here and looking down his nose at us because we are of course not a military or economic superpower ... like New Zealand.  LOL
Click to expand...


Yeah, because that's how a judge a country. On its military strength or supposed economic superiority. Talking of LOL..

I'm far from a leftist. What I'm not is a sucker voting for a certified Moron in November. 

And I am far from elitest. I'll tell that to my Chinese/Vietnamese partner how lily white I am. She'll laugh her socks off I'm sure....


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely, all sudden deaths in NZ and Australia are sent to coroners court for an autopsy. I would be very surprised if the same thing didn't happen in the US. Then again, we are a bit ahead of the US in things like this. What does a foreigner have to do with anything you cracker idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, you're a pimple on our ass.   No, most people do not get an autopsy in the United States.  A tiny percentage.
> 
> You're a tiny, homogeneous country.   We have like 80 times the people you do.  You're your own islands.  We have an open border to a third world country.
> 
> You think it's because you're "ahead."   Do lecture us, Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many countries with smart leaders are way ahead of America in regard to cases of the virus and deaths? How does it feel republicans to have voted for Mr Stupid Trump?,,,hoping you won't make the same mistake twice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I learned from last time when I didn't vote for Trump in 2016.  I will vote for him in November.  Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you've become dumber over the past 4 years?
Click to expand...


You sure didn't get smarter, Karen


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama says he loves liars you are needed go spread those Biden lies lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT  OBAMA!
> 
> YOU JUST CAN'T MAKE THIS SHIT UP!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bbbbbbuuuuutttt Obama!
> 
> What a buffoon.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats on Obama's last day in office:   It was Bush's fault!
> 
> Democrats the next day:   Obama?  Really?  He's not President anymore.
> 
> LOL.  Eight years and Obama was never responsible for anything to you idiots
Click to expand...

Yes KAZ he was responsible    Responsible for 75 straight months of 6 digit employment gains ,,lowered unemployment from 10% to 5% and nearly tripled the DOW   Forget about all the other good things So what  do you want? Blood? This AH you support is a fn midget standing next to Obama


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely, all sudden deaths in NZ and Australia are sent to coroners court for an autopsy. I would be very surprised if the same thing didn't happen in the US. Then again, we are a bit ahead of the US in things like this. What does a foreigner have to do with anything you cracker idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, you're a pimple on our ass.   No, most people do not get an autopsy in the United States.  A tiny percentage.
> 
> You're a tiny, homogeneous country.   We have like 80 times the people you do.  You're your own islands.  We have an open border to a third world country.
> 
> You think it's because you're "ahead."   Do lecture us, Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...They are by far, white, fat, entitled, trailer trash, Deplorable, racist, Trump voters (in the main).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I put you in the same boat as Mac....Why are you here if this is your core belief of those in here you are arguing against? You remember the saying about not getting in the pit with pigs, because both you and the pig get dirty, but the pig likes it....
> 
> So, I couldn't care any less that you believe the detestable things you wrote here about your opponents, but you must know that you look even worse than that....
> 
> So, my advise to you is that you join Mac, and get lost....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump is a lily white international elitist leftist who loves coming here and looking down his nose at us because we are of course not a military or economic superpower ... like New Zealand.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, because that's how a judge a country. On its military strength or supposed economic superiority. Talking of LOL..
> 
> I'm far from a leftist. What I'm not is a sucker voting for a certified Moron in November.
> 
> And I am far from elitest. I'll tell that to my Chinese/Vietnamese partner how lily white I am. She'll laugh her socks off I'm sure....
Click to expand...


You're literally on this board being a total elitist, Karen


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely, all sudden deaths in NZ and Australia are sent to coroners court for an autopsy. I would be very surprised if the same thing didn't happen in the US. Then again, we are a bit ahead of the US in things like this. What does a foreigner have to do with anything you cracker idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, you're a pimple on our ass.   No, most people do not get an autopsy in the United States.  A tiny percentage.
> 
> You're a tiny, homogeneous country.   We have like 80 times the people you do.  You're your own islands.  We have an open border to a third world country.
> 
> You think it's because you're "ahead."   Do lecture us, Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it is all economies of scale. Both NZ and Australia are far from homogeneous. I know it makes you feel better to make your point but it is far from true. If you walk in downtown Sydney, Melbourne or Auckland, you can play a game of 'spot the white person' and be found wanting.
> You may have 80 times the people, but you also have 80 times the number of doctors, hospitals etc.
> 
> I don't think you get the point of the "Karen" memes. They are by far, white, fat, entitled, trailer trash, Deplorable, racist, Trump voters (in the main).
> 
> No, it's not about being ahead. It is common sense. Unless you have a verified medical condition such as cancer, dementia etc, a doctor will not issue a death certificate. Car accident? They need to know the cause of what killed them and therefore a toxicology report needs to be carried out for starters. Somebody drops dead in public toilets? Was it a heart attack or were they poisoned? An autopsy needs to be carried out.
> 
> Thought such a go-ahead, place-that-everybody-in-the-whole-wide-world-wants-to-live-because-it-is-the-envy-of-the-rest-of-the-world would be way ahead of the game. Apparently not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Karen isn't a political term, Democrat hack.
> 
> And I said New Zealand, not Australia.  And you ignored my point you're on a controlled island while we have an open border with a third world country.  It's not just the number of people.  We have a lot more people coming and going and it's a lot harder to track.  We're a lot more diverse than you.  And I wasn't just talking about skin color as you assumed, Karen.
> 
> And we do autopsy suspicious deaths.  I didn't say we didn't.  But we don't autopsy deaths typically unless they are suspicious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh? NZ is just as diverse. In one school in Mt Eden (a suburb of Auckland), there is a roll of 600 kids that come from more than 100 different ethnic backgrounds.
> 
> Our borders are pretty open, too.
> 
> Who said Karen was a political term? Just pointing out the political persuasion of most of the Karen meme subjects.
> 
> Any time somebody dies suddenly in NZ is treated as a suspicious death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Karen describes you perfectly.   A spoiled, pampered white woman with no balls who likes to go to other countries and act like a total dick and tell us how superior you are.   Your name is actually Karen, isn't it?
> 
> And again, I said we are far more diverse NOT JUST IN SKIN COLOR, Karen
Click to expand...


How are you more diverse than any other country?

Yeah, I'm super spoiled. Just soooo spoiled.

How am I acting like a dick? Just because I think Trump  Deplorables are pond scum doesn't mean I'm a dick. I'm just pointing out facts. No Karen, my name is not Karen. In fact, I bet you're that entitled fat cow who told those black folk they couldn't put their BBQ in the park in Florida. Or maybe that other Karen who wouldn't let the black dude go up and visit his aunt because she "lived in the building and hadn't seen him before". Kaz is a nickname for somebody called Karen, right?


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama says he loves liars you are needed go spread those Biden lies lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT  OBAMA!
> 
> YOU JUST CAN'T MAKE THIS SHIT UP!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bbbbbbuuuuutttt Obama!
> 
> What a buffoon.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats on Obama's last day in office:   It was Bush's fault!
> 
> Democrats the next day:   Obama?  Really?  He's not President anymore.
> 
> LOL.  Eight years and Obama was never responsible for anything to you idiots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes KAZ he was responsible    Responsible for 75 straight months of 6 digit employment gains ,,lowered unemployment from 10% to 5% and nearly tripled the DOW   Forget about all the other good things So what  do you want? Blood? This AH you support is a fn midget standing next to Obama
Click to expand...


And how many times did Obama say, it was W ...

Everything good was Obama, everything bad was W.  That's President with no sense of personal responsibility.

They both were terrible Presidents.  And you're praising Obama for the worst recorded recession recovery.  Of course you are


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely, all sudden deaths in NZ and Australia are sent to coroners court for an autopsy. I would be very surprised if the same thing didn't happen in the US. Then again, we are a bit ahead of the US in things like this. What does a foreigner have to do with anything you cracker idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, you're a pimple on our ass.   No, most people do not get an autopsy in the United States.  A tiny percentage.
> 
> You're a tiny, homogeneous country.   We have like 80 times the people you do.  You're your own islands.  We have an open border to a third world country.
> 
> You think it's because you're "ahead."   Do lecture us, Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...They are by far, white, fat, entitled, trailer trash, Deplorable, racist, Trump voters (in the main).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I put you in the same boat as Mac....Why are you here if this is your core belief of those in here you are arguing against? You remember the saying about not getting in the pit with pigs, because both you and the pig get dirty, but the pig likes it....
> 
> So, I couldn't care any less that you believe the detestable things you wrote here about your opponents, but you must know that you look even worse than that....
> 
> So, my advise to you is that you join Mac, and get lost....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump is a lily white international elitist leftist who loves coming here and looking down his nose at us because we are of course not a military or economic superpower ... like New Zealand.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, because that's how a judge a country. On its military strength or supposed economic superiority. Talking of LOL..
> 
> I'm far from a leftist. What I'm not is a sucker voting for a certified Moron in November.
> 
> And I am far from elitest. I'll tell that to my Chinese/Vietnamese partner how lily white I am. She'll laugh her socks off I'm sure....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're literally on this board being a total elitist, Karen
Click to expand...


You are literally being super defensive because I'm hitting home runs on your Deplorable arse.


----------



## Penelope

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely, all sudden deaths in NZ and Australia are sent to coroners court for an autopsy. I would be very surprised if the same thing didn't happen in the US. Then again, we are a bit ahead of the US in things like this. What does a foreigner have to do with anything you cracker idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, you're a pimple on our ass.   No, most people do not get an autopsy in the United States.  A tiny percentage.
> 
> You're a tiny, homogeneous country.   We have like 80 times the people you do.  You're your own islands.  We have an open border to a third world country.
> 
> You think it's because you're "ahead."   Do lecture us, Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many countries with smart leaders are way ahead of America in regard to cases of the virus and deaths? How does it feel republicans to have voted for Mr Stupid Trump?,,,hoping you won't make the same mistake twice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I learned from last time when I didn't vote for Trump in 2016.  I will vote for him in November.  Thanks!
Click to expand...


I voted for Hillary  too.  And we still have open borders??


----------



## j-mac

Dr Grump said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then get lost dumbass....If you are going to be on a message board, then I would say you have an unspoken obligation to debate those with whom you disagree...To say that the only value that someone who disagrees with you has is a cautionary tale, I don't know why someone would waste time in a board like this, other than to troll....So, fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting and pasting shit from the WH website is not debating. It's verifiable fake news.
Click to expand...


What? you're still here? I don't know how to make it any more clear to you, dumbfuck! Get lost....We have seen your opinion of us, and we think of you much like the itch of a hemorrhoid, annoying, and smells like ass....So, why you would waste time in a place where all you really want is an echo chamber for your dementia, makes you a fool...

You are an example of the lowest rung of life on this planet, and are useless not only to this board but to anyone that comes in contact with you in RL...In fact, if your existence on this planet were to cease to exist, no one would mourn, no one would even lift a leg to fart, because you don't matter to anyone. In fact you should do your part to decrease the surplus population, and off yourself, make the world a better place.


----------



## basquebromance

Vince McMahon should tell Trump: "for not wearing your mask, you are going one on one with Brock Lesnar at Wrestlemania!"


----------



## j-mac

Penelope said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely, all sudden deaths in NZ and Australia are sent to coroners court for an autopsy. I would be very surprised if the same thing didn't happen in the US. Then again, we are a bit ahead of the US in things like this. What does a foreigner have to do with anything you cracker idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, you're a pimple on our ass.   No, most people do not get an autopsy in the United States.  A tiny percentage.
> 
> You're a tiny, homogeneous country.   We have like 80 times the people you do.  You're your own islands.  We have an open border to a third world country.
> 
> You think it's because you're "ahead."   Do lecture us, Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many countries with smart leaders are way ahead of America in regard to cases of the virus and deaths? How does it feel republicans to have voted for Mr Stupid Trump?,,,hoping you won't make the same mistake twice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I learned from last time when I didn't vote for Trump in 2016.  I will vote for him in November.  Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I voted for Hillary  too.  And we still have open borders??
Click to expand...


You should be happy about that.


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely, all sudden deaths in NZ and Australia are sent to coroners court for an autopsy. I would be very surprised if the same thing didn't happen in the US. Then again, we are a bit ahead of the US in things like this. What does a foreigner have to do with anything you cracker idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, you're a pimple on our ass.   No, most people do not get an autopsy in the United States.  A tiny percentage.
> 
> You're a tiny, homogeneous country.   We have like 80 times the people you do.  You're your own islands.  We have an open border to a third world country.
> 
> You think it's because you're "ahead."   Do lecture us, Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it is all economies of scale. Both NZ and Australia are far from homogeneous. I know it makes you feel better to make your point but it is far from true. If you walk in downtown Sydney, Melbourne or Auckland, you can play a game of 'spot the white person' and be found wanting.
> You may have 80 times the people, but you also have 80 times the number of doctors, hospitals etc.
> 
> I don't think you get the point of the "Karen" memes. They are by far, white, fat, entitled, trailer trash, Deplorable, racist, Trump voters (in the main).
> 
> No, it's not about being ahead. It is common sense. Unless you have a verified medical condition such as cancer, dementia etc, a doctor will not issue a death certificate. Car accident? They need to know the cause of what killed them and therefore a toxicology report needs to be carried out for starters. Somebody drops dead in public toilets? Was it a heart attack or were they poisoned? An autopsy needs to be carried out.
> 
> Thought such a go-ahead, place-that-everybody-in-the-whole-wide-world-wants-to-live-because-it-is-the-envy-of-the-rest-of-the-world would be way ahead of the game. Apparently not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Karen isn't a political term, Democrat hack.
> 
> And I said New Zealand, not Australia.  And you ignored my point you're on a controlled island while we have an open border with a third world country.  It's not just the number of people.  We have a lot more people coming and going and it's a lot harder to track.  We're a lot more diverse than you.  And I wasn't just talking about skin color as you assumed, Karen.
> 
> And we do autopsy suspicious deaths.  I didn't say we didn't.  But we don't autopsy deaths typically unless they are suspicious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh? NZ is just as diverse. In one school in Mt Eden (a suburb of Auckland), there is a roll of 600 kids that come from more than 100 different ethnic backgrounds.
> 
> Our borders are pretty open, too.
> 
> Who said Karen was a political term? Just pointing out the political persuasion of most of the Karen meme subjects.
> 
> Any time somebody dies suddenly in NZ is treated as a suspicious death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Karen describes you perfectly.   A spoiled, pampered white woman with no balls who likes to go to other countries and act like a total dick and tell us how superior you are.   Your name is actually Karen, isn't it?
> 
> And again, I said we are far more diverse NOT JUST IN SKIN COLOR, Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are you more diverse than any other country?
> 
> Yeah, I'm super spoiled. Just soooo spoiled.
> 
> How am I acting like a dick? Just because I think Trump  Deplorables are pond scum doesn't mean I'm a dick. I'm just pointing out facts. No Karen, my name is not Karen. In fact, I bet you're that entitled fat cow who told that black folk they couldn't put their BBQ in the park in Florida. Or maybe that other Karen who wouldn't let the black dude go up and visit his aunt because she "lived in the building and hadn't seen him before". Kaz is a nickname for somebody called Karen, right?
Click to expand...


And now the international elitist goes playground.   No I'm not kaz, YOU are!  Bam.  I'm not Karen, you are, you are.

I assume kids in New Zealand do playground insults too whether or not you use that term.

You are kaz, no YOU are.  Classic.   The eternal eight year old Kiwi.

And you're being a dick because:

1) You're being a dick to anyone who thinks differently than you do.  As if that's going to change minds

2) You're condescending and arrogant while you do it


----------



## eddiew

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely, all sudden deaths in NZ and Australia are sent to coroners court for an autopsy. I would be very surprised if the same thing didn't happen in the US. Then again, we are a bit ahead of the US in things like this. What does a foreigner have to do with anything you cracker idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, you're a pimple on our ass.   No, most people do not get an autopsy in the United States.  A tiny percentage.
> 
> You're a tiny, homogeneous country.   We have like 80 times the people you do.  You're your own islands.  We have an open border to a third world country.
> 
> You think it's because you're "ahead."   Do lecture us, Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...They are by far, white, fat, entitled, trailer trash, Deplorable, racist, Trump voters (in the main).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I put you in the same boat as Mac....Why are you here if this is your core belief of those in here you are arguing against? You remember the saying about not getting in the pit with pigs, because both you and the pig get dirty, but the pig likes it....
> 
> So, I couldn't care any less that you believe the detestable things you wrote here about your opponents, but you must know that you look even worse than that....
> 
> So, my advise to you is that you join Mac, and get lost....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump is a lily white international elitist leftist who loves coming here and looking down his nose at us because we are of course not a military or economic superpower ... like New Zealand.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, because that's how a judge a country. On its military strength or supposed economic superiority. Talking of LOL..
> 
> I'm far from a leftist. What I'm not is a sucker voting for a certified Moron in November.
> 
> And I am far from elitest. I'll tell that to my Chinese/Vietnamese partner how lily white I am. She'll laugh her socks off I'm sure....
Click to expand...

I was brought up to believe you judge a country by the way they treat the poorest among them...In trumps America  we're close to last


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> You sure didn't get smarter, Karen



Anybody who has openly stated on a messageboard they are voting for a moronic buffoon who is going to 'win bigly' in Nov has no right questioning anybody else's intellect.


----------



## Nostra

meaner gene said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ain't my first rodeo buckaroo
> 
> You lost that argument 15 years ago when Bush spent $1 billion on the CIA Duelfer report
> 
> *Testimony by Charles Duelfer on Iraqi WMD Programs - CIA*
> 
> And found there were no longer any WMD's in Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> You are scrambling, Sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The *1998 bombing of Iraq* (code-named *Operation Desert Fox*) was a major four-day bombing campaign on Iraqi targets from 16 to 19 December 1998, by the United States and the United Kingdom.
> 
> The stated goal of the cruise missile and bombing attacks was to strike military and security targets in Iraq that contributed to* Iraq's ability to produce, store, maintain, and deliver weapons of mass destruction.*
> 
> 97 sites were targeted in the operation with 415 cruise missiles and 600 bombs, including 11 weapons production or storage facilities, 18 security facilities for weapons, 9 military installations, 20 government CCC facilities, 32 surface-to-air missile batteries, 6 airfields, and 1 oil refinery.
> 
> * By the fourth night, most of the specified targets had been damaged or destroyed, the operation was deemed a success and the air strikes ended. *
Click to expand...

Yeah, Slick deflecting from his impeachment.


----------



## j-mac

eddiew said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely, all sudden deaths in NZ and Australia are sent to coroners court for an autopsy. I would be very surprised if the same thing didn't happen in the US. Then again, we are a bit ahead of the US in things like this. What does a foreigner have to do with anything you cracker idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, you're a pimple on our ass.   No, most people do not get an autopsy in the United States.  A tiny percentage.
> 
> You're a tiny, homogeneous country.   We have like 80 times the people you do.  You're your own islands.  We have an open border to a third world country.
> 
> You think it's because you're "ahead."   Do lecture us, Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...They are by far, white, fat, entitled, trailer trash, Deplorable, racist, Trump voters (in the main).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I put you in the same boat as Mac....Why are you here if this is your core belief of those in here you are arguing against? You remember the saying about not getting in the pit with pigs, because both you and the pig get dirty, but the pig likes it....
> 
> So, I couldn't care any less that you believe the detestable things you wrote here about your opponents, but you must know that you look even worse than that....
> 
> So, my advise to you is that you join Mac, and get lost....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump is a lily white international elitist leftist who loves coming here and looking down his nose at us because we are of course not a military or economic superpower ... like New Zealand.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, because that's how a judge a country. On its military strength or supposed economic superiority. Talking of LOL..
> 
> I'm far from a leftist. What I'm not is a sucker voting for a certified Moron in November.
> 
> And I am far from elitest. I'll tell that to my Chinese/Vietnamese partner how lily white I am. She'll laugh her socks off I'm sure....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was brought up to believe you judge a country by the way they treat the poorest among them...In trumps America  we're close to last
Click to expand...


PUH LEEZE! That must be why so many accross the globe want to come here....Right?


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely, all sudden deaths in NZ and Australia are sent to coroners court for an autopsy. I would be very surprised if the same thing didn't happen in the US. Then again, we are a bit ahead of the US in things like this. What does a foreigner have to do with anything you cracker idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, you're a pimple on our ass.   No, most people do not get an autopsy in the United States.  A tiny percentage.
> 
> You're a tiny, homogeneous country.   We have like 80 times the people you do.  You're your own islands.  We have an open border to a third world country.
> 
> You think it's because you're "ahead."   Do lecture us, Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...They are by far, white, fat, entitled, trailer trash, Deplorable, racist, Trump voters (in the main).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I put you in the same boat as Mac....Why are you here if this is your core belief of those in here you are arguing against? You remember the saying about not getting in the pit with pigs, because both you and the pig get dirty, but the pig likes it....
> 
> So, I couldn't care any less that you believe the detestable things you wrote here about your opponents, but you must know that you look even worse than that....
> 
> So, my advise to you is that you join Mac, and get lost....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump is a lily white international elitist leftist who loves coming here and looking down his nose at us because we are of course not a military or economic superpower ... like New Zealand.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, because that's how a judge a country. On its military strength or supposed economic superiority. Talking of LOL..
> 
> I'm far from a leftist. What I'm not is a sucker voting for a certified Moron in November.
> 
> And I am far from elitest. I'll tell that to my Chinese/Vietnamese partner how lily white I am. She'll laugh her socks off I'm sure....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're literally on this board being a total elitist, Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are literally being super defensive because I'm hitting home runs on your Deplorable arse.
Click to expand...


You know someone knows you are losing when you have to start crowing that you're winning.

And seriously, more playground insults.  Oh yeah, home runs.  Eight year old insults are home runs


----------



## j-mac

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure didn't get smarter, Karen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody who has openly stated on a messageboard they are voting for a moronic buffoon who is going to 'win bigly' in Nov has no right questioning anybody else's intellect.
Click to expand...


You wouldn't know intellect if it bit you in your sizable ass.


----------



## Nostra

Care4all said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What's True*
> During a Feb. 28, 2020, campaign rally in South Carolina, President Donald Trump likened the Democrats' criticism of his administration's response to the new coronavirus outbreak to their efforts to impeach him, saying "this is their new hoax." During the speech he also seemed to downplay the severity of the outbreak, comparing it to the common flu.
> *What's False*
> Despite creating some confusion with his remarks, Trump did not call the coronavirus itself a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Small technicality!
> 
> Trump's followers did start calling the VIRUS A HOAX, after Trump made that comment....
> 
> he seeded the virus hoax theory, and did nothing to correct his followers on it...
Click to expand...

Facts are always a “small technicality” you Dimtards like to ignore.


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely, all sudden deaths in NZ and Australia are sent to coroners court for an autopsy. I would be very surprised if the same thing didn't happen in the US. Then again, we are a bit ahead of the US in things like this. What does a foreigner have to do with anything you cracker idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, you're a pimple on our ass.   No, most people do not get an autopsy in the United States.  A tiny percentage.
> 
> You're a tiny, homogeneous country.   We have like 80 times the people you do.  You're your own islands.  We have an open border to a third world country.
> 
> You think it's because you're "ahead."   Do lecture us, Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...They are by far, white, fat, entitled, trailer trash, Deplorable, racist, Trump voters (in the main).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I put you in the same boat as Mac....Why are you here if this is your core belief of those in here you are arguing against? You remember the saying about not getting in the pit with pigs, because both you and the pig get dirty, but the pig likes it....
> 
> So, I couldn't care any less that you believe the detestable things you wrote here about your opponents, but you must know that you look even worse than that....
> 
> So, my advise to you is that you join Mac, and get lost....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump is a lily white international elitist leftist who loves coming here and looking down his nose at us because we are of course not a military or economic superpower ... like New Zealand.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, because that's how a judge a country. On its military strength or supposed economic superiority. Talking of LOL..
> 
> I'm far from a leftist. What I'm not is a sucker voting for a certified Moron in November.
> 
> And I am far from elitest. I'll tell that to my Chinese/Vietnamese partner how lily white I am. She'll laugh her socks off I'm sure....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was brought up to believe you judge a country by the way they treat the poorest among them...In trumps America  we're close to last
Click to expand...


Wow.  Your knowledge of the world is just deplorable.   Are you serious?  You've lost your fucking mind.

And the poor here can grow up to be on the SCOTUS (Thomas) or even President (Carter).   They can become rich, all doors are open to them.

Your knowledge of the United States is just as terrible as your knowledge of the world.   Government education, a terrible way to waste a mind


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> And now the international elitist goes playground.   No I'm not kaz, YOU are!  Bam.  I'm not Karen, you are, you are.
> I assume kids in New Zealand do playground insults too whether or not you use that term.
> You are kaz, no YOU are.  Classic.   The eternal eight year old Kiwi.
> And you're being a dick because:
> 1) You're being a dick to anyone who thinks differently than you do.  As if that's going to change minds
> 
> 2) You're condescending and arrogant while you do it



So you go all elementary on me, I reciprocate, and you accuse me of being childish. You truly are a Deplorable. Blame others for your own behaviour and take no responsibility for it. Go figure. How 'surprising'.

There's thinking differently, then there's being moronic. Change minds? oh, in that case, they may as well shut the board down. I thought these boards were all about different points of views and why we have them. But if it's all about sitting around the camp fire singing kumbaya then we might as well all go home.

Don't confuse arrogance with disgust.


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely, all sudden deaths in NZ and Australia are sent to coroners court for an autopsy. I would be very surprised if the same thing didn't happen in the US. Then again, we are a bit ahead of the US in things like this. What does a foreigner have to do with anything you cracker idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, you're a pimple on our ass.   No, most people do not get an autopsy in the United States.  A tiny percentage.
> 
> You're a tiny, homogeneous country.   We have like 80 times the people you do.  You're your own islands.  We have an open border to a third world country.
> 
> You think it's because you're "ahead."   Do lecture us, Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many countries with smart leaders are way ahead of America in regard to cases of the virus and deaths? How does it feel republicans to have voted for Mr Stupid Trump?,,,hoping you won't make the same mistake twice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I learned from last time when I didn't vote for Trump in 2016.  I will vote for him in November.  Thanks!
Click to expand...

so what you're saying is you went to Trump U for 4 years and learned nothing  WTF has he done but make America a laughing stock?  He's dragged us thru the mud  just as he did to so many others as a civilian


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure didn't get smarter, Karen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody who has openly stated on a messageboard they are voting for a moronic buffoon who is going to 'win bigly' in Nov has no right questioning anybody else's intellect.
Click to expand...


Thanks, arrogant ass.  I'll give that all due consideration.

What's stupid is voting for a racist, Marxist like Biden


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely, all sudden deaths in NZ and Australia are sent to coroners court for an autopsy. I would be very surprised if the same thing didn't happen in the US. Then again, we are a bit ahead of the US in things like this. What does a foreigner have to do with anything you cracker idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, you're a pimple on our ass.   No, most people do not get an autopsy in the United States.  A tiny percentage.
> 
> You're a tiny, homogeneous country.   We have like 80 times the people you do.  You're your own islands.  We have an open border to a third world country.
> 
> You think it's because you're "ahead."   Do lecture us, Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many countries with smart leaders are way ahead of America in regard to cases of the virus and deaths? How does it feel republicans to have voted for Mr Stupid Trump?,,,hoping you won't make the same mistake twice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I learned from last time when I didn't vote for Trump in 2016.  I will vote for him in November.  Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what you're saying is you went to Trump U for 4 years and learned nothing  WTF has he done but make America a laughing stock?  He's dragged us thru the mud  just as he did to so many others as a civilian
Click to expand...


You hated Trump four years ago and you hate him now.  That isn't "making" America anything.   It's you wanting free government cheese


----------



## Nostra

easyt65 said:


> DeBlasio: "Go about your normal lives..."


Different.....


----------



## BothWings

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm waiting for the rebuttal.
> 
> *The president, who often dismissed special counsel Robert Mueller’s Russia investigation and his impeachment as hoaxes, portrayed the Democrats’ criticism of his coronavirus policy as a continuation of a campaign to bring him down. *
Click to expand...

Everything they  say and do is to bring him down and put a New World Order henchperson...like Bush Sr, Bush Jr, a Clinton, or an Obama or any of their associates back in office. They only recently nominated but that's because he's been bought and paid for for a long time. Nothing they say or do is really about leading. That's why EVERY Biden ad uses the word "lead" or "leader".. There's a lie behind every slogan. Trump has actually set out to do what he aimed to do while dealing with their constant distractions...and has actually done some of them. I'm hoping in his 2nd term he'll follow up on his idea to dismantle the New World Order's Common Core corruption of the education system. Unfortunately Teacher's umions are some of the most powerful organizations in the country and closely with the Democrats political objectives while lying that they do it for the children. The American education system has become a laughing stock and atrocity  under New World Order leadership


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now the international elitist goes playground.   No I'm not kaz, YOU are!  Bam.  I'm not Karen, you are, you are.
> I assume kids in New Zealand do playground insults too whether or not you use that term.
> You are kaz, no YOU are.  Classic.   The eternal eight year old Kiwi.
> And you're being a dick because:
> 1) You're being a dick to anyone who thinks differently than you do.  As if that's going to change minds
> 
> 2) You're condescending and arrogant while you do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you go all elementary on me, I reciprocate, and you accuse me of being childish. You truly are a Deplorable. Blame others for your own behaviour and take no responsibility for it. Go figure. How 'surprising'.
> 
> There's thinking differently, then there's being moronic. Change minds? oh, in that case, they may as well shut the board down. I thought these boards were all about different points of views and why we have them. But if it's all about sitting around the camp fire singing kumbaya then we might as well all go home.
> 
> Don't confuse arrogance with disgust.
Click to expand...


I call you Karen.  You call me Karen back because you have the wit of an eight year old. Now that's me blaming you for your behavior?  That doesn't even make sense, Karen.  I guess as a privileged white lady your actions can't be your fault.

And you aren't exchanging views.  You're pumping tired Democrat talking points.  We hear them all the time from Democrats.  You add zero to the discussion from half way around the world


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> Wow.  Your knowledge of the world is just deplorable.   Are you serious?  You've lost your fucking mind.
> 
> And the poor here can grow up to be on the SCOTUS (Thomas) or even President (Carter).   They can become rich, all doors are open to them.
> 
> Your knowledge of the United States is just as terrible as your knowledge of the world.   Government education, a terrible way to waste a mind



Now who's being arrogant. The American dream is a myth  perpetuated by arrogant Americans who live on shoulders of giants who created American exceptionalism many moons ago, but that has long since passed. The NZ PM John Key (two PM's ago) grew up on welfare and is now a multi-millionaire. Happens all over the world. 

For every millionaire created in the US, literally 10s of 1000s scrape by. The biggest difference between the left and right in the US is that the right only give a shit about themselves. They are the ultimate selfish pricks.


----------



## Nostra

easyt65 said:


> Cuomo:
> "Fear and panic is worse than the virus..."
> 
> ...but the Democrats are now attacking the President for not causing PANIC...


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Your knowledge of the world is just deplorable.   Are you serious?  You've lost your fucking mind.
> 
> And the poor here can grow up to be on the SCOTUS (Thomas) or even President (Carter).   They can become rich, all doors are open to them.
> 
> Your knowledge of the United States is just as terrible as your knowledge of the world.   Government education, a terrible way to waste a mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now who's being arrogant. The American dream is a myth  perpetuated by arrogant Americans who live on shoulders of giants who created American exceptionalism many moons ago, but that has long since passed. The NZ PM John Key (two PM's ago) grew up on welfare and is now a multi-millionaire. Happens all over the world.
> 
> For every millionaire created in the US, literally 10s of 1000s scrape by. The biggest difference between the left and right in the US is that the right only give a shit about themselves. They are the ultimate selfish pricks.
Click to expand...


I was talking about despotic countries like China and impoverished countries around the world.  I didn't say we're the only one.   Obviously New Zealanders can do anything to.   Stop being a stupid schmuck.  This would have made sense if I wrote it to you and not eddiew and not mentioned NZ, but I didn't.

Seriously "all over the world."  Take out a map and start learning about countries you obviously know nothing about, Karen


----------



## Nostra

Penelope said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuomo:
> "Fear and panic is worse than the virus..."
> 
> ...but the Democrats are now attacking the President for not causing PANIC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet he was upfront with the public.
Click to expand...

Bullshit.  If Grim Reaper Cuomo was upfront with the public, explain him shutting down investigations into his policy of death putting people infected with the Kung Flu in nursing homes.  
The fuckwit is in full blown cover up mode.


----------



## Nostra

easyt65 said:


> 'Nuff said.


 .......again.


----------



## Nostra

j-mac said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a complete lie.  Trumps China travel ban probably saved thousands of lives, but his not closing down travel from europe until a month later, costs hundreds of thousands of lives.
> 
> And remember, Trump closed off travel from china because 3 days earlier he got the briefing that the coronavirus was some serious shit.  Very deadly and very contagious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't hindsight a great thing? Even when you are nakedly politicizing the virus? Look, I just watched an expert on the horribly biased Meet the depressed, say that {paraphrasing} "...It is unfair to blame anyone for how the virus was handled prior to March, because it was so new to us"... Now, the Euro travel ban took place on March 12, and the China ban on Jan 28th....And you, with your obvious expertise in viral epedemology tell us that your hindsight tells you that Trump fucked up, while at the same time ignore questions about what you would have done differently....That is some real hack shit there buddy.
Click to expand...

Ask meaner gene what his plan would have been......using today’s knowledge and 20/20 hindsight.

His answer:  ORANGE MAN BAD.


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> I call you Karen.  You call me Karen back because you have the wit of an eight year old. Now that's me blaming you for your behavior?  That doesn't even make sense, Karen.  I guess as a privileged white lady your actions can't be your fault.
> 
> And you aren't exchanging views.  You're pumping tired Democrat talking points.  We hear them all the time from Democrats.  You add zero to the discussion from half way around the world



I'm for gun control
I'm anti abortion
I'm anti affirmative action
I'm for gay rights

yeah, I'm a died in the wool Dem. You accuse Eddies' knowledge of the world as being Deplorable. In NZ, there are currently 120 Members of Parliament represented by six different political parties. Just because you have a system that is a duopoly doesn't mean the rest of the world live like that. 
I know, and you just add so much to the discussion. No you do. Your sophomoric comparisons, your condescension towards others. All the things you accuse me of. Go look in a mirror before casting aspersions...

I have a cousin. Her name is Karen. We ALL call her Kaz....true story.


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Your knowledge of the world is just deplorable.   Are you serious?  You've lost your fucking mind.
> 
> And the poor here can grow up to be on the SCOTUS (Thomas) or even President (Carter).   They can become rich, all doors are open to them.
> 
> Your knowledge of the United States is just as terrible as your knowledge of the world.   Government education, a terrible way to waste a mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now who's being arrogant. The American dream is a myth  perpetuated by arrogant Americans who live on shoulders of giants who created American exceptionalism many moons ago, but that has long since passed. The NZ PM John Key (two PM's ago) grew up on welfare and is now a multi-millionaire. Happens all over the world.
> 
> For every millionaire created in the US, literally 10s of 1000s scrape by. The biggest difference between the left and right in the US is that the right only give a shit about themselves. They are the ultimate selfish pricks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was talking about despotic countries like China and impoverished countries around the world.  I didn't say we're the only one.   Obviously New Zealanders can do anything to.   Stop being a stupid schmuck.  This would have made sense if I wrote it to you and not eddiew and not mentioned NZ, but I didn't.
> 
> Seriously "all over the world."  Take out a map and start learning about countries you obviously know nothing about, Karen
Click to expand...


You didn't mention China or other impoverished countries. Don't blame me for your omissions.
Name a country. I'll talk about it. I can guarantee you I would know more about it that you. International relations/politics is one of my specialties. Go for it. Take your time.


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure didn't get smarter, Karen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody who has openly stated on a messageboard they are voting for a moronic buffoon who is going to 'win bigly' in Nov has no right questioning anybody else's intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, arrogant ass.  I'll give that all due consideration.
> 
> What's stupid is voting for a racist, Marxist like Biden
Click to expand...

You play the Biden is racist card when your choice trump is the worst racist POS to ever enter our WH?  Are you a member of Qanon ? Come on Kaz  be honest


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> Thanks, arrogant ass.  I'll give that all due consideration.
> 
> What's stupid is voting for a racist, Marxist like Biden



Oh, I missed this one. Anybody who calls Biden a Marxist doesn't know jack about shit. Doesn't even know what Marxism is.


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely, all sudden deaths in NZ and Australia are sent to coroners court for an autopsy. I would be very surprised if the same thing didn't happen in the US. Then again, we are a bit ahead of the US in things like this. What does a foreigner have to do with anything you cracker idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, you're a pimple on our ass.   No, most people do not get an autopsy in the United States.  A tiny percentage.
> 
> You're a tiny, homogeneous country.   We have like 80 times the people you do.  You're your own islands.  We have an open border to a third world country.
> 
> You think it's because you're "ahead."   Do lecture us, Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many countries with smart leaders are way ahead of America in regard to cases of the virus and deaths? How does it feel republicans to have voted for Mr Stupid Trump?,,,hoping you won't make the same mistake twice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I learned from last time when I didn't vote for Trump in 2016.  I will vote for him in November.  Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what you're saying is you went to Trump U for 4 years and learned nothing  WTF has he done but make America a laughing stock?  He's dragged us thru the mud  just as he did to so many others as a civilian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hated Trump four years ago and you hate him now.  That isn't "making" America anything.   It's you wanting free government cheese
Click to expand...

Kaz  worked all my life NEVER took an unemployment check  Have enough now for my kids who really don't need it, and the next generations to come , if we can keep AH's like Trump away from our WH


----------



## irosie91

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama says he loves liars you are needed go spread those Biden lies lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT  OBAMA!
> 
> YOU JUST CAN'T MAKE THIS SHIT UP!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bbbbbbuuuuutttt Obama!
> 
> What a buffoon.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as I said chumpy mc chump
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
Click to expand...


seems like-----better if he did not to me-----and even much better if HILLARY did not


----------



## irosie91

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, arrogant ass.  I'll give that all due consideration.
> 
> What's stupid is voting for a racist, Marxist like Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I missed this one. Anybody who calls Biden a Marxist doesn't know jack about shit. Doesn't even know what Marxism is.
Click to expand...


BIDEN does not know.    HE is under the influence of 
persons LOGICALLY called Marxists   (at lease THEY 
THEMSELVES fancy themselves marxists)


----------



## basquebromance

This was always about the stock market not about human beings. Everything Trump touches dies


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


OK P. You are saying that Trump should have listen to Fauci and Biden for the record right?


----------



## eddiew

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> OK P. You are saying that Trump should have listen to Fauci and Biden for the record right?
Click to expand...

*Our ruling*

Bannon said, “Fauci told us there’s nothing to worry about. That’s his quote, ‘There’s nothing to worry about.’”

Fauci did say twice in late January, when there was one reported COVID-19 case in the U.S., that American shouldn’t worry about the virus. But Bannon omits an important detail: Both times, Fauci added that the situation could change.

So we rate Bannon’s statement Half True.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

eddiew said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> OK P. You are saying that Trump should have listen to Fauci and Biden for the record right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Our ruling*
> 
> Bannon said, “Fauci told us there’s nothing to worry about. That’s his quote, ‘There’s nothing to worry about.’”
> 
> Fauci did say twice in late January, when there was one reported COVID-19 case in the U.S., that American shouldn’t worry about the virus. But Bannon omits an important detail: Both times, Fauci added that the situation could change.
> 
> So we rate Bannon’s statement Half True.
Click to expand...

I think we all know the situation can change with viruses. Bannon is a pos.


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
Click to expand...


Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering

Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.

Colfax: Can I see this proof?

Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)

You are really bad at making a compelling case.


----------



## Michelle420

So what? Have you ever changed your mind about something when NEW information came to light?


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
Click to expand...



“Nakedly xenophobic”









						Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
					

Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.




					thehill.com
				





Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.

GO!


----------



## Nosmo King

iceberg said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With his own voice! Who "debunked" this story?
> 
> Trump lied to the American people, that includes you. And yet you deny it.
> 
> Thus cults work in poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwk!  Awwwwk!  Libber Polly wanna cracker!  Awwwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well argued.
> 
> You deny facts. Why should your immaturity be rewarded by debate? You cannot be taught, informed or respected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which facts?  You mean like the 2.8% mortality the President has lowered our country down to, after the 8% mass murderer Killer Cuomo and his band of Democrat hit men killed 90,000 people?  We are lower than the global average despite NY and NJ causing more deaths than most countries....we have conducted 90 million tests to lead the globe there too....those facts??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4% of world population yet 25% of coronavirus cases.
> 
> Trump saying he knows the lethality, communicability, and effects on all age groups, yet publically calling the pandemic a "hoax" (a word he uses as projection) and saying it will just 'go away'!  Americans need facts to make decisions. Trump is telling us what to think.
> 
> And you just go along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad BLM n shit don't do that.
Click to expand...

is there a more feeble defense than 'whataboutism'?


----------



## colfax_m

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
Click to expand...


Biden's words speak for themselves. 

“The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”

“We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”

He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.

Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
Click to expand...

The predicted dumbassery.


----------



## colfax_m

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The predicted dumbassery.
Click to expand...


So what makes you believe he was talking about the travel ban? Certainly it's not Biden's words.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
Click to expand...

You mean the words written for him? The Speaker is a hypocrite and caught on tape being a hypocrite to boot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
Click to expand...

Biden supports this, do you?









						Activists Try To Block Hospital Where Shot Deputies Were Taken, Say ‘We Hope They Die,’ Sheriff’s Dept Says | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I call you Karen.  You call me Karen back because you have the wit of an eight year old. Now that's me blaming you for your behavior?  That doesn't even make sense, Karen.  I guess as a privileged white lady your actions can't be your fault.
> 
> And you aren't exchanging views.  You're pumping tired Democrat talking points.  We hear them all the time from Democrats.  You add zero to the discussion from half way around the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm for gun control
> I'm anti abortion
> I'm anti affirmative action
> I'm for gay rights
> 
> yeah, I'm a died in the wool Dem. You accuse Eddies' knowledge of the world as being Deplorable. In NZ, there are currently 120 Members of Parliament represented by six different political parties. Just because you have a system that is a duopoly doesn't mean the rest of the world live like that.
> I know, and you just add so much to the discussion. No you do. Your sophomoric comparisons, your condescension towards others. All the things you accuse me of. Go look in a mirror before casting aspersions...
> 
> I have a cousin. Her name is Karen. We ALL call her Kaz....true story.
Click to expand...


Um... Democrats are for gun control and for gay rights.

Never seen you disagree with a Democrat on abortion or affirmative action.    You keep very quiet about it.

Where did you possibly get that I said anything about parliamentary systems?   What are you smoking?

And apparently government schools are no better there than here.  I pointed out you're a leftist coming from accross the globe adding zero to what Democrats here say all day long.   Try reading it again.  Only slower this time.  Sound out the words


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Your knowledge of the world is just deplorable.   Are you serious?  You've lost your fucking mind.
> 
> And the poor here can grow up to be on the SCOTUS (Thomas) or even President (Carter).   They can become rich, all doors are open to them.
> 
> Your knowledge of the United States is just as terrible as your knowledge of the world.   Government education, a terrible way to waste a mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now who's being arrogant. The American dream is a myth  perpetuated by arrogant Americans who live on shoulders of giants who created American exceptionalism many moons ago, but that has long since passed. The NZ PM John Key (two PM's ago) grew up on welfare and is now a multi-millionaire. Happens all over the world.
> 
> For every millionaire created in the US, literally 10s of 1000s scrape by. The biggest difference between the left and right in the US is that the right only give a shit about themselves. They are the ultimate selfish pricks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was talking about despotic countries like China and impoverished countries around the world.  I didn't say we're the only one.   Obviously New Zealanders can do anything to.   Stop being a stupid schmuck.  This would have made sense if I wrote it to you and not eddiew and not mentioned NZ, but I didn't.
> 
> Seriously "all over the world."  Take out a map and start learning about countries you obviously know nothing about, Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't mention China or other impoverished countries. Don't blame me for your omissions.
> Name a country. I'll talk about it. I can guarantee you I would know more about it that you. International relations/politics is one of my specialties. Go for it. Take your time.
Click to expand...


It wasn't my claim, dumb ass.  eddie said we're at the bottom of how we "treat our poor."   I said that's wrong.  You came in with oh yeah, New Zealand!   LOL.  Couplaschmucks ...


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure didn't get smarter, Karen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody who has openly stated on a messageboard they are voting for a moronic buffoon who is going to 'win bigly' in Nov has no right questioning anybody else's intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, arrogant ass.  I'll give that all due consideration.
> 
> What's stupid is voting for a racist, Marxist like Biden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You play the Biden is racist card when your choice trump is the worst racist POS to ever enter our WH?  Are you a member of Qanon ? Come on Kaz  be honest
Click to expand...


Biden actually says racist things himself.

Trump's supposed racist statements are you lying about what he said. 

Biden is the actual racist.   Democrats are the actual racist party.  The party of slavery, Jim Crow, the KKK, lynchings, segregation and cross burning.  And now if you are a black and try to leave the party, you'll learn that lynching is still a very big part of Democrats keeping blacks on the plantation.  It's just electronic now.

You're the one who has to get real.

And don't be a dumb ass and vote for a Marxist.   Joe's controlled by the left now.   He can't even answer questions from the public without someone writing his answer on a teleprompter for him.   Trump has good and bad things about him, but Biden is ALL bad


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, arrogant ass.  I'll give that all due consideration.
> 
> What's stupid is voting for a racist, Marxist like Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I missed this one. Anybody who calls Biden a Marxist doesn't know jack about shit. Doesn't even know what Marxism is.
Click to expand...


Biden is now controlled by the hard left.   Here's a dollar, buy a clue.

No one has put more non-violent black drug users in prison than Joe Biden.

47 years of government corruption and he hasn't done shit other than putting all the black drug users in jail.  Funny how he has all the answers now when he didn't have a single answer before.

So you you have anything to add this time that any other American leftist Democrat wouldn't say themselves?


----------



## whitehall

Biden is on tape dismissing Trump's travel embargo with China to prevent the spread ovf the virus as "racist". How did Woodward miss that one?


----------



## Aldo Raine

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama says he loves liars you are needed go spread those Biden lies lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT  OBAMA!
> 
> YOU JUST CAN'T MAKE THIS SHIT UP!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bbbbbbuuuuutttt Obama!
> 
> What a buffoon.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as I said chumpy mc chump
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT OBAMA
> 
> Rent free in your empty head.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 388052
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whatever floats your boats chump your argument has been easily defeated
Click to expand...



  BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT OBAMA 
  BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT BENGHAZI 
  BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT EMAILS 

ROTFLMFAO   

You tards are so easily predictable it is pathetic. 

MAGA


----------



## Dagosa

Aldo Raine said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama says he loves liars you are needed go spread those Biden lies lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT  OBAMA!
> 
> YOU JUST CAN'T MAKE THIS SHIT UP!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bbbbbbuuuuutttt Obama!
> 
> What a buffoon.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as I said chumpy mc chump
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT OBAMA
> 
> Rent free in your empty head.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 388052
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whatever floats your boats chump your argument has been easily defeated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT OBAMA
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT BENGHAZI
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT EMAILS
> 
> ROTFLMFAO
> 
> You tards are so easily predictable it is pathetic.
> 
> MAGA
Click to expand...

After three years this is how MAGA looks. 200k dead, recession and demonstrations. 
Wow, three more years and Putin will be in Trumps cabinet. He’s already his campaign manager.


----------



## Aldo Raine

Dagosa said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama says he loves liars you are needed go spread those Biden lies lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT  OBAMA!
> 
> YOU JUST CAN'T MAKE THIS SHIT UP!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bbbbbbuuuuutttt Obama!
> 
> What a buffoon.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as I said chumpy mc chump
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT OBAMA
> 
> Rent free in your empty head.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 388052
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whatever floats your boats chump your argument has been easily defeated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT OBAMA
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT BENGHAZI
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT EMAILS
> 
> ROTFLMFAO
> 
> You tards are so easily predictable it is pathetic.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After three years this is how MAGA looks. 200k dead, recession and demonstrations.
> Wow, three more years and Putin will be in Trumps cabinet. He’s already his campaign manager.
Click to expand...



MAGA?


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
Click to expand...


You've heard the tape of Biden calling him xenophobic for the travel ban many times.  You have no integrity.  I'm not wasting my time with that


----------



## kaz

Dagosa said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama says he loves liars you are needed go spread those Biden lies lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT  OBAMA!
> 
> YOU JUST CAN'T MAKE THIS SHIT UP!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bbbbbbuuuuutttt Obama!
> 
> What a buffoon.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as I said chumpy mc chump
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT OBAMA
> 
> Rent free in your empty head.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 388052
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whatever floats your boats chump your argument has been easily defeated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT OBAMA
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT BENGHAZI
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT EMAILS
> 
> ROTFLMFAO
> 
> You tards are so easily predictable it is pathetic.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After three years this is how MAGA looks. 200k dead, recession and demonstrations.
> Wow, three more years and Putin will be in Trumps cabinet. He’s already his campaign manager.
Click to expand...


Trump's responsible for a global pandemic.  Of course he is!  Stupid schmuck


----------



## Penelope

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> OK P. You are saying that Trump should have listen to Fauci and Biden for the record right?
Click to expand...


No he should of listened to himself and stated what he knew about covid 19.  No one knew what he knew!!


----------



## Penelope

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've heard the tape of Biden calling him xenophobic for the travel ban many times.  You have no integrity.  I'm not wasting my time with that
Click to expand...


No Biden called tramp an xenophobic, not the China ban.


----------



## kaz

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
Click to expand...


colfax won't acknowledge it.  Now now, not ever.  On tape doesn't phase him


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
Click to expand...


LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.

colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.

Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak


----------



## kaz

Penelope said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've heard the tape of Biden calling him xenophobic for the travel ban many times.  You have no integrity.  I'm not wasting my time with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Biden called tramp an xenophobic, not the China ban.
Click to expand...


Right.  Trump did the travel ban and Biden called him xenophobic for doing it.   What didn't you understand about that?

What a bunch of brainless dimwits.

Penelope:   No, Biden called Trump xenophobic for doing the travel ban, he didn't call the travel ban xenophobic

Pure bull crap


----------



## Nostra

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
Click to expand...

I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.


----------



## kaz

Aldo Raine said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama says he loves liars you are needed go spread those Biden lies lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT  OBAMA!
> 
> YOU JUST CAN'T MAKE THIS SHIT UP!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bbbbbbuuuuutttt Obama!
> 
> What a buffoon.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as I said chumpy mc chump
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT OBAMA
> 
> Rent free in your empty head.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 388052
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whatever floats your boats chump your argument has been easily defeated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT OBAMA
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT BENGHAZI
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT EMAILS
> 
> ROTFLMFAO
> 
> You tards are so easily predictable it is pathetic.
> 
> MAGA
Click to expand...


Still cracks me up how you idiots said bu-bu-bu-but W for eight years and then when Obama left you were like he's gone, get over it.

If you didn't have double standards, you'd have none at all


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've heard the tape of Biden calling him xenophobic for the travel ban many times.  You have no integrity.  I'm not wasting my time with that
Click to expand...

On that tape, does Biden mention the travel ban?

Be honest. Yes or no.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the words written for him? The Speaker is a hypocrite and caught on tape being a hypocrite to boot.
Click to expand...

This comment has nothing to do with the topic.


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've heard the tape of Biden calling him xenophobic for the travel ban many times.  You have no integrity.  I'm not wasting my time with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On that tape, does Biden mention the travel ban?
> 
> Be honest. Yes or no.
Click to expand...

What part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”?
Be specific.


----------



## kaz

Penelope said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've heard the tape of Biden calling him xenophobic for the travel ban many times.  You have no integrity.  I'm not wasting my time with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Biden called tramp an xenophobic, not the China ban.
Click to expand...


So Trump can be xenophobic for doing a non-xenophobic travel ban.  That there is some stupid ass shit


----------



## colfax_m

Nostra said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
Click to expand...


It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.

Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
Click to expand...


Thats the best ya got?

Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.

GO!


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
Click to expand...

Quite Biden saying Trump was xenophobic for calling it the “China virus”.  I don’t see “China virus” in Crazy Joe’s comments.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've heard the tape of Biden calling him xenophobic for the travel ban many times.  You have no integrity.  I'm not wasting my time with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On that tape, does Biden mention the travel ban?
> 
> Be honest. Yes or no.
Click to expand...


He was talking about the travel ban.  That was the subject.   When you did papers in school, did you put in the paper that you were referring to the assignment or did you assume the teacher already grasped that?


----------



## colfax_m

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
Click to expand...


It's a trivial google search:








						Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
					

While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...




					www.nbcboston.com


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
Click to expand...


Gotcha.  So Obama was a racist when he called it the Ebola virus?

No one thought CHINA virus means Chinese Americans, idiot.   It was obviously referring to its origin in CHINA.   How stupid are you?  Dumbest shit ever. Pure race pimping


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've heard the tape of Biden calling him xenophobic for the travel ban many times.  You have no integrity.  I'm not wasting my time with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On that tape, does Biden mention the travel ban?
> 
> Be honest. Yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was talking about the travel ban.  That was the subject.   When you did papers in school, did you put in the paper that you were referring to the assignment or did you assume the teacher already grasped that?
Click to expand...

What do you mean "that was the subject". Who made it the subject of his comments?

I take it that you are acknowledging that Biden never mentioned the travel ban in his comments.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Penelope said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> OK P. You are saying that Trump should have listen to Fauci and Biden for the record right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of listened to himself and stated what he knew about covid 19.  No one knew what he knew!!
Click to expand...

You know that interview was done after he closed China right??? So you must agree we should have never shut it down right?

No matter how many A pulls you do until NOV, they'll be smacked right down.

Looks like Shiftys new whistle blower bit the dust. Nice try.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
Click to expand...


NBC, the heart of fake news.  It also said they were "afraid of discrimination."  What does that even mean?  Discrimination?  They are afraid it will happen?  Talk about making up news.

I do like you're worried about people being afraid of a loony or two out there who while you are perfectly fine with leftists rioting, looting and burning inner cities and you're suddenly not afraid of anyone being afraid


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotcha.  So Obama was a racist when he called it the Ebola virus?
> 
> No one thought CHINA virus means Chinese Americans, idiot.   It was obviously referring to its origin in CHINA.   How stupid are you?  Dumbest shit ever. Pure race pimping
Click to expand...


The entire medical community calls it the Ebola Virus. The medical community does not call it the China Virus, only people like Trump. 

There's some very stupid Trump supporters out there so I wouldn't go so far as to say "no one". Besides, can you tell based on sight who is and isn't Chinese vs Chinese American and why did Republicans freak out when Pelosi went to Chinatown, which is in the US?


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've heard the tape of Biden calling him xenophobic for the travel ban many times.  You have no integrity.  I'm not wasting my time with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On that tape, does Biden mention the travel ban?
> 
> Be honest. Yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was talking about the travel ban.  That was the subject.   When you did papers in school, did you put in the paper that you were referring to the assignment or did you assume the teacher already grasped that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean "that was the subject". Who made it the subject of his comments?
> 
> I take it that you are acknowledging that Biden never mentioned the travel ban in his comments.
Click to expand...


It's called confirmation bias, of course you do


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NBC, the heart of fake news.
> 
> I do like you're worried about people being afraid of a loony or two out there who while you are perfectly fine with leftists rioting, looting and burning inner cities and you're suddenly not afraid of anyone being afraid
Click to expand...


And we are back to you following your programing. Step one of the Trump defense syndrome is to claim bias and therefore you don't have to deal with the content.


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've heard the tape of Biden calling him xenophobic for the travel ban many times.  You have no integrity.  I'm not wasting my time with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On that tape, does Biden mention the travel ban?
> 
> Be honest. Yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was talking about the travel ban.  That was the subject.   When you did papers in school, did you put in the paper that you were referring to the assignment or did you assume the teacher already grasped that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean "that was the subject". Who made it the subject of his comments?
> 
> I take it that you are acknowledging that Biden never mentioned the travel ban in his comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called confirmation bias, of course you do
Click to expand...


Well, since you won't directly address the questions, I take it there's a reason for it and that reason is likely because you don't want to admit that the truth.

So, again, who made it "the subject" of Biden's comments?


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotcha.  So Obama was a racist when he called it the Ebola virus?
> 
> No one thought CHINA virus means Chinese Americans, idiot.   It was obviously referring to its origin in CHINA.   How stupid are you?  Dumbest shit ever. Pure race pimping
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire medical community calls it the Ebola Virus. The medical community does not call it the China Virus, only people like Trump.
> 
> There's some very stupid Trump supporters out there so I wouldn't go so far as to say "no one". Besides, can you tell based on sight who is and isn't Chinese vs Chinese American and why did Republicans freak out when Pelosi went to Chinatown, which is in the US?
Click to expand...


It's most accurately known as the Biden virus.  Biden has done nothing but undercut his country by endlessly politicizing the issue.  He doesn't care about Americans at all, just power.   Then again he accomplished virtually nothing in his 47 years living on the government dole.   Why would he stop being useless now?


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've heard the tape of Biden calling him xenophobic for the travel ban many times.  You have no integrity.  I'm not wasting my time with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On that tape, does Biden mention the travel ban?
> 
> Be honest. Yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was talking about the travel ban.  That was the subject.   When you did papers in school, did you put in the paper that you were referring to the assignment or did you assume the teacher already grasped that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean "that was the subject". Who made it the subject of his comments?
> 
> I take it that you are acknowledging that Biden never mentioned the travel ban in his comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called confirmation bias, of course you do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, since you won't directly address the questions, I take it there's a reason for it and that reason is likely because you don't want to admit that the truth.
> 
> So, again, who made it "the subject" of Biden's comments?
Click to expand...


Of course you do, it's called confirmation bias.   I reject your stupid shit and you take that as agreeing with you.  It's pretty moronic.   Like everything else you post


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
Click to expand...

Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.

Try again.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NBC, the heart of fake news.
> 
> I do like you're worried about people being afraid of a loony or two out there who while you are perfectly fine with leftists rioting, looting and burning inner cities and you're suddenly not afraid of anyone being afraid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we are back to you following your programing. Step one of the Trump defense syndrome is to claim bias and therefore you don't have to deal with the content.
Click to expand...


NBC and the rest of fake news have proven repeatedly they are agenda driven.   Yes, when you do that you lose your credibility.

Note you ignored the points I made about the article anyway


----------



## colfax_m

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
Click to expand...


It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage. 

Don't be a ignorant.


----------



## kaz

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
Click to expand...


How stupid would someone have to be to think that Chinese virus refers to American Chinese?   My God.  Every time I think colfax can't look any more stupid, he proves me wrong.  Amazing


----------



## basquebromance

how dare Trump call it the China Virus or the Kung Flu? that's so racist and fundamentally unAmerican. Joe Biden has too much decency to ever do that, folks!

in fact, i wish Biden would call it The Trump Virus or The Orange Flu, now that i think about it. that could play well in the swing states!


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NBC, the heart of fake news.
> 
> I do like you're worried about people being afraid of a loony or two out there who while you are perfectly fine with leftists rioting, looting and burning inner cities and you're suddenly not afraid of anyone being afraid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we are back to you following your programing. Step one of the Trump defense syndrome is to claim bias and therefore you don't have to deal with the content.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NBC and the rest of fake news have proven repeatedly they are agenda driven.   Yes, when you do that you lose your credibility.
> 
> Note you ignored the points I made about the article anyway
Click to expand...


Your points are little more than a distraction to avoid the topic because you know that your only hope is to evade the questions and change the subject.


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
Click to expand...

No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.

Next?


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've heard the tape of Biden calling him xenophobic for the travel ban many times.  You have no integrity.  I'm not wasting my time with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On that tape, does Biden mention the travel ban?
> 
> Be honest. Yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was talking about the travel ban.  That was the subject.   When you did papers in school, did you put in the paper that you were referring to the assignment or did you assume the teacher already grasped that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean "that was the subject". Who made it the subject of his comments?
> 
> I take it that you are acknowledging that Biden never mentioned the travel ban in his comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called confirmation bias, of course you do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, since you won't directly address the questions, I take it there's a reason for it and that reason is likely because you don't want to admit that the truth.
> 
> So, again, who made it "the subject" of Biden's comments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you do, it's called confirmation bias.   I reject your stupid shit and you take that as agreeing with you.  It's pretty moronic.   Like everything else you post
Click to expand...


You're free to prove me wrong anytime, but you keep trying to change the subject rather than discuss it. 

Who made the travel ban "the subject" of Biden's comments?

Dying to know, since this would prove your assertion, but since you refuse to acknowledge the question, I'm going to feel free to make an adverse inference on it. Again, it's up to you to prove me wrong anytime. I'm guessing you'd rather call names.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
Click to expand...


So Obama was a racist for calling it the Ebola virus.   Got it.

Here's an interesting one.  I lived in Connecticut a long time and I called it Lyme disease.  Did I hate myself?

And wow, Rocky Mountain spotted fever.  Do they hate camping or is it the mountains themselves they hate?  Or is it being spotted?  How does that work?

You're truly an idiot.   You don't just play one on message boards.   You're the real thing.

No one thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.  You don't either, you're lying again


----------



## colfax_m

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
Click to expand...

Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly. 

You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've heard the tape of Biden calling him xenophobic for the travel ban many times.  You have no integrity.  I'm not wasting my time with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On that tape, does Biden mention the travel ban?
> 
> Be honest. Yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was talking about the travel ban.  That was the subject.   When you did papers in school, did you put in the paper that you were referring to the assignment or did you assume the teacher already grasped that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean "that was the subject". Who made it the subject of his comments?
> 
> I take it that you are acknowledging that Biden never mentioned the travel ban in his comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called confirmation bias, of course you do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, since you won't directly address the questions, I take it there's a reason for it and that reason is likely because you don't want to admit that the truth.
> 
> So, again, who made it "the subject" of Biden's comments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you do, it's called confirmation bias.   I reject your stupid shit and you take that as agreeing with you.  It's pretty moronic.   Like everything else you post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're free to prove me wrong anytime, but you keep trying to change the subject rather than discuss it.
> 
> Who made the travel ban "the subject" of Biden's comments?
> 
> Dying to know, since this would prove your assertion, but since you refuse to acknowledge the question, I'm going to feel free to make an adverse inference on it. Again, it's up to you to prove me wrong anytime. I'm guessing you'd rather call names.
Click to expand...


You already proved that you won't acknowledge evidence.  I just didn't believe you.  Nostra proved it.   You don't get a second chance when you already proved your lack of manhood.


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Obama was a racist for calling it the Ebola virus.   Got it.
> 
> Here's an interesting one.  I lived in Connecticut a long time and I called it Lyme disease.  Did I hate myself?
> 
> And wow, Rocky Mountain spotted fever.  Do they hate camping or is it the mountains themselves they hate?  Or is it being spotted?  How does that work?
> 
> You're truly an idiot.   You don't just play one on message boards.   You're the real thing.
> 
> No one thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.  You don't either, you're lying again
Click to expand...


Does the medical community call it the China virus? Yes or no?

If no one thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans, why did Asian Americans face so many acts of discrimination and why did y'all freak out about Pelosi going to Chinatown?


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
Click to expand...


Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you


----------



## kaz

basquebromance said:


> how dare Trump call it the China Virus or the Kung Flu? that's so racist and fundamentally unAmerican. Joe Biden has too much decency to ever do that, folks!
> 
> in fact, i wish Biden would call it The Trump Virus or The Orange Flu, now that i think about it. that could play well in the swing states!



OK, so Obama was racist for calling it the Ebola virus.  Got it


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've heard the tape of Biden calling him xenophobic for the travel ban many times.  You have no integrity.  I'm not wasting my time with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On that tape, does Biden mention the travel ban?
> 
> Be honest. Yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was talking about the travel ban.  That was the subject.   When you did papers in school, did you put in the paper that you were referring to the assignment or did you assume the teacher already grasped that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean "that was the subject". Who made it the subject of his comments?
> 
> I take it that you are acknowledging that Biden never mentioned the travel ban in his comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called confirmation bias, of course you do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, since you won't directly address the questions, I take it there's a reason for it and that reason is likely because you don't want to admit that the truth.
> 
> So, again, who made it "the subject" of Biden's comments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you do, it's called confirmation bias.   I reject your stupid shit and you take that as agreeing with you.  It's pretty moronic.   Like everything else you post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're free to prove me wrong anytime, but you keep trying to change the subject rather than discuss it.
> 
> Who made the travel ban "the subject" of Biden's comments?
> 
> Dying to know, since this would prove your assertion, but since you refuse to acknowledge the question, I'm going to feel free to make an adverse inference on it. Again, it's up to you to prove me wrong anytime. I'm guessing you'd rather call names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already proved that you won't acknowledge evidence.  I just didn't believe you.  Nostra proved it.   You don't get a second chance when you already proved your lack of manhood.
Click to expand...


Nostra provided nothing of the sort. Nothing in Nostra's "evidence" showed that Biden's comments spoke of any travel ban. 

So how did the travel ban become "the subject" of Biden's comments?

You cannot provide any single statement or quote demonstrating that. Instead of providing any statement or quote, you're going to keep calling me names and pretending evidence exists which doesn't.


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
Click to expand...


I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans. 

Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
Click to expand...

And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.

Keep digging.


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
Click to expand...

I don't follow the delusions of TDS afflicted idiot like  you.

Show the evidence.


----------



## colfax_m

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
Click to expand...

Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.





__





						WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
					

WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.




					www.who.int
				




So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.


----------



## colfax_m

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't follow the delusions of TDS afflicted idiot like  you.
> 
> Show the evidence.
Click to expand...

Temporal relationship is evidence. Besides, we have the evidence from the acts themselves.









						'We just want to be safe': Hate crimes, harassment of Asian Americans rise amid coronavirus pandemic
					

Law enforcement officials and human rights advocates have seen an increase in hate crimes, harassment and discrimination against Asian Americans.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## bravoactual

They Lying 5-Deferments Draft Dodging, Russian Loving Coward 45 has been busted for claiming he (the Draft Dodging Shit For Brain Coward 45) received the "*Bay of Pigs*" Award. 
li









						Trump busted for claiming he received non-existent ‘Bay of Pigs Award’ in Twitter rant
					

Following news that billionaire Michael Bloomberg is sinking $100 million into Florida to boost Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden and defeat Donald Trump in November, the president first attacked Bloomberg on Twitter and then laid claim to an award that he stated was bestowed upon him by...




					www.rawstory.com
				



.

Which is all kinds of lying, no big surprise there all that Pussy Grabbing Pervert does is lie.  

*THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS A "BAY OF PIGS AWARD"**.*

That lying sack pig shit can only lie.


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death counts are! Prove one death by wuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC. Autopsies. The numbers are out there. You are some dude on a messageboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters serve as speedbumps on the road to knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we just had this discussion let me refresh your memory on what you said about autopsies
> 'Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death. Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death."
> 
> YET HERE YOU ARE PATTING THE FOREIGNER ON THE INTERNET BACK FOR HIS USE OF AUTOPSIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely, all sudden deaths in NZ and Australia are sent to coroners court for an autopsy. I would be very surprised if the same thing didn't happen in the US. Then again, we are a bit ahead of the US in things like this. What does a foreigner have to do with anything you cracker idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, you're a pimple on our ass.   No, most people do not get an autopsy in the United States.  A tiny percentage.
> 
> You're a tiny, homogeneous country.   We have like 80 times the people you do.  You're your own islands.  We have an open border to a third world country.
> 
> You think it's because you're "ahead."   Do lecture us, Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many countries with smart leaders are way ahead of America in regard to cases of the virus and deaths? How does it feel republicans to have voted for Mr Stupid Trump?,,,hoping you won't make the same mistake twice
Click to expand...

Why does it matter?


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> Temporal relationship is evidence. Besides, we have the evidence from the acts themselves.


Your use of temporal makes no sense


----------



## Mac1958




----------



## colfax_m

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Temporal relationship is evidence. Besides, we have the evidence from the acts themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Your use of temporal makes no sense
Click to expand...

Did you determine that before or after you had to look it up in a dictionary?


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Temporal relationship is evidence. Besides, we have the evidence from the acts themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Your use of temporal makes no sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you determine that before or after you had to look it up in a dictionary?
Click to expand...

Your use of the word doesn’t make sense


----------



## bigrebnc1775

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've heard the tape of Biden calling him xenophobic for the travel ban many times.  You have no integrity.  I'm not wasting my time with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On that tape, does Biden mention the travel ban?
> 
> Be honest. Yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was talking about the travel ban.  That was the subject.   When you did papers in school, did you put in the paper that you were referring to the assignment or did you assume the teacher already grasped that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean "that was the subject". Who made it the subject of his comments?
> 
> I take it that you are acknowledging that Biden never mentioned the travel ban in his comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called confirmation bias, of course you do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, since you won't directly address the questions, I take it there's a reason for it and that reason is likely because you don't want to admit that the truth.
> 
> So, again, who made it "the subject" of Biden's comments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you do, it's called confirmation bias.   I reject your stupid shit and you take that as agreeing with you.  It's pretty moronic.   Like everything else you post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're free to prove me wrong anytime, but you keep trying to change the subject rather than discuss it.
> 
> Who made the travel ban "the subject" of Biden's comments?
> 
> Dying to know, since this would prove your assertion, but since you refuse to acknowledge the question, I'm going to feel free to make an adverse inference on it. Again, it's up to you to prove me wrong anytime. I'm guessing you'd rather call names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already proved that you won't acknowledge evidence.  I just didn't believe you.  Nostra proved it.   You don't get a second chance when you already proved your lack of manhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nostra provided nothing of the sort. Nothing in Nostra's "evidence" showed that Biden's comments spoke of any travel ban.
> 
> So how did the travel ban become "the subject" of Biden's comments?
> 
> You cannot provide any single statement or quote demonstrating that. Instead of providing any statement or quote, you're going to keep calling me names and pretending evidence exists which doesn't.
Click to expand...

your back has got to be hurting since he's been walk all over it since you came into this discussion lol


----------



## colfax_m

bigrebnc1775 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've heard the tape of Biden calling him xenophobic for the travel ban many times.  You have no integrity.  I'm not wasting my time with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On that tape, does Biden mention the travel ban?
> 
> Be honest. Yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was talking about the travel ban.  That was the subject.   When you did papers in school, did you put in the paper that you were referring to the assignment or did you assume the teacher already grasped that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean "that was the subject". Who made it the subject of his comments?
> 
> I take it that you are acknowledging that Biden never mentioned the travel ban in his comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called confirmation bias, of course you do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, since you won't directly address the questions, I take it there's a reason for it and that reason is likely because you don't want to admit that the truth.
> 
> So, again, who made it "the subject" of Biden's comments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you do, it's called confirmation bias.   I reject your stupid shit and you take that as agreeing with you.  It's pretty moronic.   Like everything else you post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're free to prove me wrong anytime, but you keep trying to change the subject rather than discuss it.
> 
> Who made the travel ban "the subject" of Biden's comments?
> 
> Dying to know, since this would prove your assertion, but since you refuse to acknowledge the question, I'm going to feel free to make an adverse inference on it. Again, it's up to you to prove me wrong anytime. I'm guessing you'd rather call names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already proved that you won't acknowledge evidence.  I just didn't believe you.  Nostra proved it.   You don't get a second chance when you already proved your lack of manhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nostra provided nothing of the sort. Nothing in Nostra's "evidence" showed that Biden's comments spoke of any travel ban.
> 
> So how did the travel ban become "the subject" of Biden's comments?
> 
> You cannot provide any single statement or quote demonstrating that. Instead of providing any statement or quote, you're going to keep calling me names and pretending evidence exists which doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your back has got to be hurting since he's been walk all over it since you came into this discussion lol
Click to expand...


It's pretty easy to acknowledge reality when you haven't submitted to the Trump alternate universe. 

Stand up and think for yourself. Where is one time that Biden said anything adverse about the travel ban with China?


----------



## colfax_m

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Temporal relationship is evidence. Besides, we have the evidence from the acts themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Your use of temporal makes no sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you determine that before or after you had to look it up in a dictionary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your use of the word doesn’t make sense
Click to expand...

What doesn't make sense about it?


----------



## Doc7505

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.




Oh, there certainly is. President TRump was correct to down play the Chinese Covid-19 Virus in an attempt to avert the panic that did occur when the extent of the Chinese Wuhan Covid-19 virus was announced....
Obviously you were able to find toilet paper, bleach, antiseptics, masks and other vital items on the empty shelves of graocery stores, and Wally World.









						Coronavirus panic buying causing ripple effects for businesses, families
					

Many say that the panic buying has left a lot of families in difficult and sometimes dangerous situations.




					www.deseret.com
				



XXXXXXXXXXXX​








						Coronavirus panic shopping hits U.S. stores as Americans stock up on sanitizer, wipes and toilet paper
					

Americans across the country are stocking up on hand sanitizer, cleaning wipes, toilet paper and other products to prepare for the spread of coronavirus. Long lines at stores and panic buying …




					ktla.com
				



XXXXXXXXXXXX​








						COVID-19 Global Roundup: Panic buying in severely hit countries
					

Consumers around the world have reported supermarket shelves are emptied of items such as toilet paper, antibacterial handwash and sanitary items in the midst of coronavirus fears.




					news.cgtn.com
				



XXXXXXXXXXXX​








						Coronavirus: Why People Are in a Panic to Buy Toilet Paper
					

Social media has been flooded with images from across the world of shopping carts lined up at check outs, empty shelves, and crazed shoppers carrying six months’ worth of toilet paper.




					www.snopes.com
				



XXXXXXXXXXXX



******



******


----------



## colfax_m

Doc7505 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there certainly is. President TRump was correct to down play the Virus in an attempt to avert the panic that did occur when the extent of the Chinese Wuhan Covid-19 virus was announced....
> Obviously you were able to find toilet paper, bleach, antiseptics, masks and other vital items on the empty shelves of graocery stores, and Wally World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus panic buying causing ripple effects for businesses, families
> 
> 
> Many say that the panic buying has left a lot of families in difficult and sometimes dangerous situations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.deseret.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXX​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus panic shopping hits U.S. stores as Americans stock up on sanitizer, wipes and toilet paper
> 
> 
> Americans across the country are stocking up on hand sanitizer, cleaning wipes, toilet paper and other products to prepare for the spread of coronavirus. Long lines at stores and panic buying …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ktla.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXX​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 Global Roundup: Panic buying in severely hit countries
> 
> 
> Consumers around the world have reported supermarket shelves are emptied of items such as toilet paper, antibacterial handwash and sanitary items in the midst of coronavirus fears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.cgtn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXX​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: Why People Are in a Panic to Buy Toilet Paper
> 
> 
> Social media has been flooded with images from across the world of shopping carts lined up at check outs, empty shelves, and crazed shoppers carrying six months’ worth of toilet paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
Click to expand...

So you're happy that Trump lied to you?


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
Click to expand...


Duh, dar, yeah, Trump supporters are stupid.  Fuck you, asshole.  What a stupid argument.

If you want to talk brainless, Democrats have the same position on every issue for the same reason justified with the same talking points.  Talk about stupid


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've heard the tape of Biden calling him xenophobic for the travel ban many times.  You have no integrity.  I'm not wasting my time with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On that tape, does Biden mention the travel ban?
> 
> Be honest. Yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was talking about the travel ban.  That was the subject.   When you did papers in school, did you put in the paper that you were referring to the assignment or did you assume the teacher already grasped that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean "that was the subject". Who made it the subject of his comments?
> 
> I take it that you are acknowledging that Biden never mentioned the travel ban in his comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called confirmation bias, of course you do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, since you won't directly address the questions, I take it there's a reason for it and that reason is likely because you don't want to admit that the truth.
> 
> So, again, who made it "the subject" of Biden's comments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you do, it's called confirmation bias.   I reject your stupid shit and you take that as agreeing with you.  It's pretty moronic.   Like everything else you post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're free to prove me wrong anytime, but you keep trying to change the subject rather than discuss it.
> 
> Who made the travel ban "the subject" of Biden's comments?
> 
> Dying to know, since this would prove your assertion, but since you refuse to acknowledge the question, I'm going to feel free to make an adverse inference on it. Again, it's up to you to prove me wrong anytime. I'm guessing you'd rather call names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already proved that you won't acknowledge evidence.  I just didn't believe you.  Nostra proved it.   You don't get a second chance when you already proved your lack of manhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nostra provided nothing of the sort. Nothing in Nostra's "evidence" showed that Biden's comments spoke of any travel ban.
> 
> So how did the travel ban become "the subject" of Biden's comments?
> 
> You cannot provide any single statement or quote demonstrating that. Instead of providing any statement or quote, you're going to keep calling me names and pretending evidence exists which doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your back has got to be hurting since he's been walk all over it since you came into this discussion lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's pretty easy to acknowledge reality when you haven't submitted to the Trump alternate universe.
> 
> Stand up and think for yourself. Where is one time that Biden said anything adverse about the travel ban with China?
Click to expand...


Think for yourself!  Be a Democrat where we all have the same position on every issue for the same reason justified with the same talking points!   You a feminist, you'll agree with every environmental position we have!  You a socialist, you'll agree on every race position we have.  Same position on EVERY ISSUE.    Think for yourself, be a Democrat!


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
Click to expand...

Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't follow the delusions of TDS afflicted idiot like  you.
> 
> Show the evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Temporal relationship is evidence. Besides, we have the evidence from the acts themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'We just want to be safe': Hate crimes, harassment of Asian Americans rise amid coronavirus pandemic
> 
> 
> Law enforcement officials and human rights advocates have seen an increase in hate crimes, harassment and discrimination against Asian Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
Click to expand...

One could just as easily say the temporal relationship it that China unleashed their virus on the world, tried to cover it up, and lied about it.

Next?


----------



## kaz

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
Click to expand...


Well, in fairness, he doesn't need more because he is actually driven by his terminal TDS afflicted delusions


----------



## Nostra

bravoactual said:


> They Lying 5-Deferments Draft Dodging, Russian Loving Coward 45 has been busted for claiming he (the Draft Dodging Shit For Brain Coward 45) received the "*Bay of Pigs*" Award.
> li
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump busted for claiming he received non-existent ‘Bay of Pigs Award’ in Twitter rant
> 
> 
> Following news that billionaire Michael Bloomberg is sinking $100 million into Florida to boost Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden and defeat Donald Trump in November, the president first attacked Bloomberg on Twitter and then laid claim to an award that he stated was bestowed upon him by...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Which is all kinds of lying, no big surprise there all that Pussy Grabbing Pervert does is lie.
> 
> *THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS A "BAY OF PIGS AWARD"**.*
> 
> That lying sack pig shit can only lie.


Crazy Joe had 5 deferments too, Stupid.


Home » Raw Story

*Raw Story*

_*Has this Media Source failed a fact check? *_* LET US KNOW HERE.*

Share:
FacebookTwitterPinterestEmailTumblrRedditLinkedInFlipboardGoogle BookmarksShare485
*







LEFT BIAS*
These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward liberal causes through story selection and/or political affiliation.  They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may damage liberal causes. Some sources in this category may be untrustworthy. See all Left Bias sources.


*Overall, we rate Raw Story Left Biased based on story selection that favors the left and Mixed for factual reporting due to half-true, false and unproven claims, as well as promotion of mild pseudoscience misinformation.*


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Temporal relationship is evidence. Besides, we have the evidence from the acts themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Your use of temporal makes no sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you determine that before or after you had to look it up in a dictionary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your use of the word doesn’t make sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What doesn't make sense about it?
Click to expand...

It doesn’t make sense. Worldly relationships? Huh


----------



## jc456

Nostra said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> They Lying 5-Deferments Draft Dodging, Russian Loving Coward 45 has been busted for claiming he (the Draft Dodging Shit For Brain Coward 45) received the "*Bay of Pigs*" Award.
> li
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump busted for claiming he received non-existent ‘Bay of Pigs Award’ in Twitter rant
> 
> 
> Following news that billionaire Michael Bloomberg is sinking $100 million into Florida to boost Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden and defeat Donald Trump in November, the president first attacked Bloomberg on Twitter and then laid claim to an award that he stated was bestowed upon him by...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Which is all kinds of lying, no big surprise there all that Pussy Grabbing Pervert does is lie.
> 
> *THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS A "BAY OF PIGS AWARD"**.*
> 
> That lying sack pig shit can only lie.
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Joe had 5 deferments too, Stupid.
> 
> 
> Home » Raw Story
> 
> *Raw Story*
> 
> _*Has this Media Source failed a fact check? *_* LET US KNOW HERE.*
> 
> Share:
> FacebookTwitterPinterestEmailTumblrRedditLinkedInFlipboardGoogle BookmarksShare485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEFT BIAS*
> These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward liberal causes through story selection and/or political affiliation.  They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may damage liberal causes. Some sources in this category may be untrustworthy. See all Left Bias sources.
> 
> 
> *Overall, we rate Raw Story Left Biased based on story selection that favors the left and Mixed for factual reporting due to half-true, false and unproven claims, as well as promotion of mild pseudoscience misinformation.*
Click to expand...

You’re arguing with a dishonest human


----------



## colfax_m

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Temporal relationship is evidence. Besides, we have the evidence from the acts themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Your use of temporal makes no sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you determine that before or after you had to look it up in a dictionary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your use of the word doesn’t make sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What doesn't make sense about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn’t make sense. Worldly relationships? Huh
Click to expand...

Maybe you should look at the second definition?


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Temporal relationship is evidence. Besides, we have the evidence from the acts themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Your use of temporal makes no sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you determine that before or after you had to look it up in a dictionary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your use of the word doesn’t make sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What doesn't make sense about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn’t make sense. Worldly relationships? Huh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should look at the second definition?
Click to expand...

Temporal lobe relationship?


----------



## kaz

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Temporal relationship is evidence. Besides, we have the evidence from the acts themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'We just want to be safe': Hate crimes, harassment of Asian Americans rise amid coronavirus pandemic
> 
> 
> Law enforcement officials and human rights advocates have seen an increase in hate crimes, harassment and discrimination against Asian Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One could just as easily say the temporal relationship it that China unleashed their virus on the world, tried to cover it up, and lied about it.
> 
> Next?
Click to expand...


Fake news anecdotal argument, just terrible.  There are nut jobs out there.   Leftists are rioting in cities and Democrats are alibiing it, you make excuses and justify it.  But a few loonies out there and you blame it on Republicans.   You're such a total flaming hypocrite.

It had nothing to do with Trump calling it the China virus because it started in China.  They were probably disturbed before that.   Most of them are probably Democrats anyway, that's where the violence and intolerance are.

Rand Paul was attacked mowing his lawn by a rabid leftist who broke his ribs.   But Democrats aren't responsible for that to you even though he actually was a Democrat and hated Rand Paul for his politics.   Shiftless, conniving, you're just a load of BS


----------



## colfax_m

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
Click to expand...

Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> It had nothing to do with Trump calling it the China virus because it started in China. They were probably disturbed before that.


So why doesn’t the medical community call it the China virus?


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
Click to expand...

Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It had nothing to do with Trump calling it the China virus because it started in China. They were probably disturbed before that.
> 
> 
> 
> So why doesn’t the medical community call it the China virus?
Click to expand...


Political correctness.  It was actually called the Wuhan virus in the beginning.   Duh, you knew that


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It had nothing to do with Trump calling it the China virus because it started in China. They were probably disturbed before that.
> 
> 
> 
> So why doesn’t the medical community call it the China virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Political correctness.  It was actually called the Wuhan virus in the beginning.   Duh, you knew that
Click to expand...


Because giving it that name would unnecessarily stigmatize people, which is exactly what we’ve seen happen.

Trump isn’t responsible for any individual act but he is responsible for stoking the flames completely unnecessary.


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
Click to expand...

Where?


----------



## colfax_m

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
Click to expand...


There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> Because giving it that name would unnecessarily stigmatize people, which is exactly what we’ve seen happen.


Where


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you


Cause you can’t debate. Temporal idiot


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
Click to expand...

Me:  Show us some evidence.

Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!

And you think you are capable of coherent posts.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It had nothing to do with Trump calling it the China virus because it started in China. They were probably disturbed before that.
> 
> 
> 
> So why doesn’t the medical community call it the China virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Political correctness.  It was actually called the Wuhan virus in the beginning.   Duh, you knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because giving it that name would unnecessarily stigmatize people, which is exactly what we’ve seen happen.
> 
> Trump isn’t responsible for any individual act but he is responsible for stoking the flames completely unnecessary.
Click to expand...


Absence of evidence fallacy.  You made it up, Holmes


----------



## colfax_m

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me:  Show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!
> 
> And you think you are capable of coherent posts.
Click to expand...

Nostra: show us some evidence.

Colfax: here’s several examples of Asian Americans being harassed because of COVID.

Nostra: No, I want evidence they were harassed because of it.

Colfax: it’s in the article, just read it.

Nostra: you need to provide evidence.

Nothing penetrates your alternate reality.


----------



## Doc7505

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Temporal relationship is evidence. Besides, we have the evidence from the acts themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Your use of temporal makes no sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you determine that before or after you had to look it up in a dictionary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your use of the word doesn’t make sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What doesn't make sense about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn’t make sense. Worldly relationships? Huh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should look at the second definition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Temporal lobe relationship?
Click to expand...


~~~~~
Hmm..., was that before or after the prefrontal lobotomy?


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It had nothing to do with Trump calling it the China virus because it started in China. They were probably disturbed before that.
> 
> 
> 
> So why doesn’t the medical community call it the China virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Political correctness.  It was actually called the Wuhan virus in the beginning.   Duh, you knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because giving it that name would unnecessarily stigmatize people, which is exactly what we’ve seen happen.
> 
> Trump isn’t responsible for any individual act but he is responsible for stoking the flames completely unnecessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absence of evidence fallacy.  You made it up, Holmes
Click to expand...


Made what up? The WHO and medical community do not name viruses after locations anymore for this very reason.

Do you deny this?


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me:  Show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!
> 
> And you think you are capable of coherent posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra: show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: here’s several examples of Asian Americans being harassed because of COVID.
> 
> Nostra: No, I want evidence they were harassed because of it.
> 
> Colfax: it’s in the article, just read it.
> 
> Nostra: you need to provide evidence.
> 
> Nothing penetrates your alternate reality.
Click to expand...

Once again you have to lie and twist words around to fit your terminal TDS delusional world.

I said bring evidence Chinese Americans were harassed because Trump called it the China Virus.  You brought exactly ZERO.

Babble something about "common sense" (which is hilarious coming from you)....and then babbled something about "temporal relationship".


----------



## colfax_m

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because giving it that name would unnecessarily stigmatize people, which is exactly what we’ve seen happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Where
Click to expand...

Read the thread. I can’t constantly try to keep you up to date.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the words written for him? The Speaker is a hypocrite and caught on tape being a hypocrite to boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This comment has nothing to do with the topic.
Click to expand...

I disagree


----------



## Doc7505

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It had nothing to do with Trump calling it the China virus because it started in China. They were probably disturbed before that.
> 
> 
> 
> So why doesn’t the medical community call it the China virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Political correctness.  It was actually called the Wuhan virus in the beginning.   Duh, you knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because giving it that name would unnecessarily stigmatize people, which is exactly what we’ve seen happen.
> 
> Trump isn’t responsible for any individual act but he is responsible for stoking the flames completely unnecessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absence of evidence fallacy.  You made it up, Holmes
Click to expand...

I'd say that it's more like an absence of the corpus in the case of Colfax...


----------



## colfax_m

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me:  Show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!
> 
> And you think you are capable of coherent posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra: show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: here’s several examples of Asian Americans being harassed because of COVID.
> 
> Nostra: No, I want evidence they were harassed because of it.
> 
> Colfax: it’s in the article, just read it.
> 
> Nostra: you need to provide evidence.
> 
> Nothing penetrates your alternate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you have to lie and twist words around to fit your terminal TDS delusional world.
> 
> I said bring evidence Chinese Americans were harassed because Trump called it the China Virus.  You brought exactly ZERO.
> 
> Babble something about "common sense" (which is hilarious coming from you)....and then babbled something about "temporal relationship".
Click to expand...

The medical community advises against calling it China virus because it unnecessarily stigmatizes Asians.

Trump calls it China virus.

Asians are unnecessarily stigmatized.

I know, logic is difficult, but that’s what happened. And when we talk about xenophobic and racist behavior, this is exactly what we are talking about.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me:  Show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!
> 
> And you think you are capable of coherent posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra: show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: here’s several examples of Asian Americans being harassed because of COVID.
> 
> Nostra: No, I want evidence they were harassed because of it.
> 
> Colfax: it’s in the article, just read it.
> 
> Nostra: you need to provide evidence.
> 
> Nothing penetrates your alternate reality.
Click to expand...


You're a liar.   Nostra asked for evidence they were harassed by it being called the Chinese flu.  He didn't say prove it was because of covid.  You are a retard, that as obvious


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me:  Show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!
> 
> And you think you are capable of coherent posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra: show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: here’s several examples of Asian Americans being harassed because of COVID.
> 
> Nostra: No, I want evidence they were harassed because of it.
> 
> Colfax: it’s in the article, just read it.
> 
> Nostra: you need to provide evidence.
> 
> Nothing penetrates your alternate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you have to lie and twist words around to fit your terminal TDS delusional world.
> 
> I said bring evidence Chinese Americans were harassed because Trump called it the China Virus.  You brought exactly ZERO.
> 
> Babble something about "common sense" (which is hilarious coming from you)....and then babbled something about "temporal relationship".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The medical community advises against calling it China virus because it unnecessarily stigmatizes Asians.
> 
> Trump calls it China virus.
> 
> Asians are unnecessarily stigmatized.
> 
> I know, logic is difficult, but that’s what happened. And when we talk about xenophobic and racist behavior, this is exactly what we are talking about.
Click to expand...

Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me:  Show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!
> 
> And you think you are capable of coherent posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra: show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: here’s several examples of Asian Americans being harassed because of COVID.
> 
> Nostra: No, I want evidence they were harassed because of it.
> 
> Colfax: it’s in the article, just read it.
> 
> Nostra: you need to provide evidence.
> 
> Nothing penetrates your alternate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a liar.   Nostra asked for evidence they were harassed by it being called the Chinese flu.  He didn't say prove it was because of covid.  You are a retard, that as obvious
Click to expand...

Nostra isn’t discussing this honestly then.

Would you honestly be surprised that calling it Chinese flu would stigmatize Asian Americans?


----------



## colfax_m

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me:  Show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!
> 
> And you think you are capable of coherent posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra: show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: here’s several examples of Asian Americans being harassed because of COVID.
> 
> Nostra: No, I want evidence they were harassed because of it.
> 
> Colfax: it’s in the article, just read it.
> 
> Nostra: you need to provide evidence.
> 
> Nothing penetrates your alternate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you have to lie and twist words around to fit your terminal TDS delusional world.
> 
> I said bring evidence Chinese Americans were harassed because Trump called it the China Virus.  You brought exactly ZERO.
> 
> Babble something about "common sense" (which is hilarious coming from you)....and then babbled something about "temporal relationship".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The medical community advises against calling it China virus because it unnecessarily stigmatizes Asians.
> 
> Trump calls it China virus.
> 
> Asians are unnecessarily stigmatized.
> 
> I know, logic is difficult, but that’s what happened. And when we talk about xenophobic and racist behavior, this is exactly what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
Click to expand...

Please attempt to discuss this like an adult and actually address what I’ve said instead of creating straw men?


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me:  Show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!
> 
> And you think you are capable of coherent posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra: show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: here’s several examples of Asian Americans being harassed because of COVID.
> 
> Nostra: No, I want evidence they were harassed because of it.
> 
> Colfax: it’s in the article, just read it.
> 
> Nostra: you need to provide evidence.
> 
> Nothing penetrates your alternate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you have to lie and twist words around to fit your terminal TDS delusional world.
> 
> I said bring evidence Chinese Americans were harassed because Trump called it the China Virus.  You brought exactly ZERO.
> 
> Babble something about "common sense" (which is hilarious coming from you)....and then babbled something about "temporal relationship".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The medical community advises against calling it China virus because it unnecessarily stigmatizes Asians.
> 
> Trump calls it China virus.
> 
> Asians are unnecessarily stigmatized.
> 
> I know, logic is difficult, but that’s what happened. And when we talk about xenophobic and racist behavior, this is exactly what we are talking about.
Click to expand...


You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.

You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me:  Show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!
> 
> And you think you are capable of coherent posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra: show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: here’s several examples of Asian Americans being harassed because of COVID.
> 
> Nostra: No, I want evidence they were harassed because of it.
> 
> Colfax: it’s in the article, just read it.
> 
> Nostra: you need to provide evidence.
> 
> Nothing penetrates your alternate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a liar.   Nostra asked for evidence they were harassed by it being called the Chinese flu.  He didn't say prove it was because of covid.  You are a retard, that as obvious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra isn’t discussing this honestly then.
> 
> Would you honestly be surprised that calling it Chinese flu would stigmatize Asian Americans?
Click to expand...


I'm not surprised because it doesn't stigmatize Asian Americans, you're full of shit


----------



## jc456

Doc7505 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Temporal relationship is evidence. Besides, we have the evidence from the acts themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Your use of temporal makes no sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you determine that before or after you had to look it up in a dictionary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your use of the word doesn’t make sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What doesn't make sense about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn’t make sense. Worldly relationships? Huh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should look at the second definition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Temporal lobe relationship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ~~~~~
> Hmm..., was that before or after the prefrontal lobotomy?
Click to expand...

Dude posts shit normal folks can’t comprehend temporal. He was trying to look smart and got stumped


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me:  Show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!
> 
> And you think you are capable of coherent posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra: show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: here’s several examples of Asian Americans being harassed because of COVID.
> 
> Nostra: No, I want evidence they were harassed because of it.
> 
> Colfax: it’s in the article, just read it.
> 
> Nostra: you need to provide evidence.
> 
> Nothing penetrates your alternate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you have to lie and twist words around to fit your terminal TDS delusional world.
> 
> I said bring evidence Chinese Americans were harassed because Trump called it the China Virus.  You brought exactly ZERO.
> 
> Babble something about "common sense" (which is hilarious coming from you)....and then babbled something about "temporal relationship".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The medical community advises against calling it China virus because it unnecessarily stigmatizes Asians.
> 
> Trump calls it China virus.
> 
> Asians are unnecessarily stigmatized.
> 
> I know, logic is difficult, but that’s what happened. And when we talk about xenophobic and racist behavior, this is exactly what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please attempt to discuss this like an adult and actually address what I’ve said instead of creating straw men?
Click to expand...

Ok, then bring some actual evidence for us to discuss.  Leave out your "temporal relationship" bullshit.


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me:  Show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!
> 
> And you think you are capable of coherent posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra: show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: here’s several examples of Asian Americans being harassed because of COVID.
> 
> Nostra: No, I want evidence they were harassed because of it.
> 
> Colfax: it’s in the article, just read it.
> 
> Nostra: you need to provide evidence.
> 
> Nothing penetrates your alternate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you have to lie and twist words around to fit your terminal TDS delusional world.
> 
> I said bring evidence Chinese Americans were harassed because Trump called it the China Virus.  You brought exactly ZERO.
> 
> Babble something about "common sense" (which is hilarious coming from you)....and then babbled something about "temporal relationship".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The medical community advises against calling it China virus because it unnecessarily stigmatizes Asians.
> 
> Trump calls it China virus.
> 
> Asians are unnecessarily stigmatized.
> 
> I know, logic is difficult, but that’s what happened. And when we talk about xenophobic and racist behavior, this is exactly what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
Click to expand...


 I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.


----------



## colfax_m

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me:  Show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!
> 
> And you think you are capable of coherent posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra: show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: here’s several examples of Asian Americans being harassed because of COVID.
> 
> Nostra: No, I want evidence they were harassed because of it.
> 
> Colfax: it’s in the article, just read it.
> 
> Nostra: you need to provide evidence.
> 
> Nothing penetrates your alternate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you have to lie and twist words around to fit your terminal TDS delusional world.
> 
> I said bring evidence Chinese Americans were harassed because Trump called it the China Virus.  You brought exactly ZERO.
> 
> Babble something about "common sense" (which is hilarious coming from you)....and then babbled something about "temporal relationship".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The medical community advises against calling it China virus because it unnecessarily stigmatizes Asians.
> 
> Trump calls it China virus.
> 
> Asians are unnecessarily stigmatized.
> 
> I know, logic is difficult, but that’s what happened. And when we talk about xenophobic and racist behavior, this is exactly what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please attempt to discuss this like an adult and actually address what I’ve said instead of creating straw men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then bring some actual evidence for us to discuss.  Leave out your "temporal relationship" bullshit.
Click to expand...

Did you actually read the articles that discussed attacks and discrimination of Asian Americans?


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me:  Show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!
> 
> And you think you are capable of coherent posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra: show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: here’s several examples of Asian Americans being harassed because of COVID.
> 
> Nostra: No, I want evidence they were harassed because of it.
> 
> Colfax: it’s in the article, just read it.
> 
> Nostra: you need to provide evidence.
> 
> Nothing penetrates your alternate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a liar.   Nostra asked for evidence they were harassed by it being called the Chinese flu.  He didn't say prove it was because of covid.  You are a retard, that as obvious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra isn’t discussing this honestly then.
> 
> Would you honestly be surprised that calling it Chinese flu would stigmatize Asian Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised because it doesn't stigmatize Asian Americans, you're full of shit
Click to expand...


Says who? You?

I really don’t value your ignorant opinion.


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me:  Show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!
> 
> And you think you are capable of coherent posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra: show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: here’s several examples of Asian Americans being harassed because of COVID.
> 
> Nostra: No, I want evidence they were harassed because of it.
> 
> Colfax: it’s in the article, just read it.
> 
> Nostra: you need to provide evidence.
> 
> Nothing penetrates your alternate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you have to lie and twist words around to fit your terminal TDS delusional world.
> 
> I said bring evidence Chinese Americans were harassed because Trump called it the China Virus.  You brought exactly ZERO.
> 
> Babble something about "common sense" (which is hilarious coming from you)....and then babbled something about "temporal relationship".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The medical community advises against calling it China virus because it unnecessarily stigmatizes Asians.
> 
> Trump calls it China virus.
> 
> Asians are unnecessarily stigmatized.
> 
> I know, logic is difficult, but that’s what happened. And when we talk about xenophobic and racist behavior, this is exactly what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please attempt to discuss this like an adult and actually address what I’ve said instead of creating straw men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then bring some actual evidence for us to discuss.  Leave out your "temporal relationship" bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you actually read the articles that discussed attacks and discrimination of Asian Americans?
Click to expand...

The ones with zero evidence Trump's words caused them?


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> The medical community advises against calling it China virus because it unnecessarily stigmatizes Asians.


First, based off what from their medical experience? And second huh? When did the medical community become my guidance for everyday life?


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> Says who? You?
> 
> I really don’t value your ignorant opinion.


Ohhhhh the irony


----------



## colfax_m

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me:  Show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!
> 
> And you think you are capable of coherent posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra: show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: here’s several examples of Asian Americans being harassed because of COVID.
> 
> Nostra: No, I want evidence they were harassed because of it.
> 
> Colfax: it’s in the article, just read it.
> 
> Nostra: you need to provide evidence.
> 
> Nothing penetrates your alternate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you have to lie and twist words around to fit your terminal TDS delusional world.
> 
> I said bring evidence Chinese Americans were harassed because Trump called it the China Virus.  You brought exactly ZERO.
> 
> Babble something about "common sense" (which is hilarious coming from you)....and then babbled something about "temporal relationship".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The medical community advises against calling it China virus because it unnecessarily stigmatizes Asians.
> 
> Trump calls it China virus.
> 
> Asians are unnecessarily stigmatized.
> 
> I know, logic is difficult, but that’s what happened. And when we talk about xenophobic and racist behavior, this is exactly what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please attempt to discuss this like an adult and actually address what I’ve said instead of creating straw men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then bring some actual evidence for us to discuss.  Leave out your "temporal relationship" bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you actually read the articles that discussed attacks and discrimination of Asian Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones with zero evidence Trump's words caused them?
Click to expand...


So you acknowledge that Asian Americans were harassed and discriminated against because of the virus?


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> So you acknowledge that Asian Americans were harassed and discriminated against because of the virus?


You’re delusional temporal man


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me:  Show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!
> 
> And you think you are capable of coherent posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra: show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: here’s several examples of Asian Americans being harassed because of COVID.
> 
> Nostra: No, I want evidence they were harassed because of it.
> 
> Colfax: it’s in the article, just read it.
> 
> Nostra: you need to provide evidence.
> 
> Nothing penetrates your alternate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you have to lie and twist words around to fit your terminal TDS delusional world.
> 
> I said bring evidence Chinese Americans were harassed because Trump called it the China Virus.  You brought exactly ZERO.
> 
> Babble something about "common sense" (which is hilarious coming from you)....and then babbled something about "temporal relationship".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The medical community advises against calling it China virus because it unnecessarily stigmatizes Asians.
> 
> Trump calls it China virus.
> 
> Asians are unnecessarily stigmatized.
> 
> I know, logic is difficult, but that’s what happened. And when we talk about xenophobic and racist behavior, this is exactly what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please attempt to discuss this like an adult and actually address what I’ve said instead of creating straw men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then bring some actual evidence for us to discuss.  Leave out your "temporal relationship" bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you actually read the articles that discussed attacks and discrimination of Asian Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones with zero evidence Trump's words caused them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you acknowledge that Asian Americans were harassed and discriminated against because of the virus?
Click to expand...

Where did I do that?


----------



## jc456

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me:  Show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!
> 
> And you think you are capable of coherent posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra: show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: here’s several examples of Asian Americans being harassed because of COVID.
> 
> Nostra: No, I want evidence they were harassed because of it.
> 
> Colfax: it’s in the article, just read it.
> 
> Nostra: you need to provide evidence.
> 
> Nothing penetrates your alternate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you have to lie and twist words around to fit your terminal TDS delusional world.
> 
> I said bring evidence Chinese Americans were harassed because Trump called it the China Virus.  You brought exactly ZERO.
> 
> Babble something about "common sense" (which is hilarious coming from you)....and then babbled something about "temporal relationship".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The medical community advises against calling it China virus because it unnecessarily stigmatizes Asians.
> 
> Trump calls it China virus.
> 
> Asians are unnecessarily stigmatized.
> 
> I know, logic is difficult, but that’s what happened. And when we talk about xenophobic and racist behavior, this is exactly what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please attempt to discuss this like an adult and actually address what I’ve said instead of creating straw men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then bring some actual evidence for us to discuss.  Leave out your "temporal relationship" bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you actually read the articles that discussed attacks and discrimination of Asian Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones with zero evidence Trump's words caused them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you acknowledge that Asian Americans were harassed and discriminated against because of the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I do that?
Click to expand...

In his temporal lobe, he made it up cause you kicked his ass! He punted


----------



## Nostra

jc456 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me:  Show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!
> 
> And you think you are capable of coherent posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra: show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: here’s several examples of Asian Americans being harassed because of COVID.
> 
> Nostra: No, I want evidence they were harassed because of it.
> 
> Colfax: it’s in the article, just read it.
> 
> Nostra: you need to provide evidence.
> 
> Nothing penetrates your alternate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you have to lie and twist words around to fit your terminal TDS delusional world.
> 
> I said bring evidence Chinese Americans were harassed because Trump called it the China Virus.  You brought exactly ZERO.
> 
> Babble something about "common sense" (which is hilarious coming from you)....and then babbled something about "temporal relationship".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The medical community advises against calling it China virus because it unnecessarily stigmatizes Asians.
> 
> Trump calls it China virus.
> 
> Asians are unnecessarily stigmatized.
> 
> I know, logic is difficult, but that’s what happened. And when we talk about xenophobic and racist behavior, this is exactly what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please attempt to discuss this like an adult and actually address what I’ve said instead of creating straw men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then bring some actual evidence for us to discuss.  Leave out your "temporal relationship" bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you actually read the articles that discussed attacks and discrimination of Asian Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones with zero evidence Trump's words caused them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you acknowledge that Asian Americans were harassed and discriminated against because of the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In his temporal lobe, he made it up cause you kicked his ass! He punted
Click to expand...

Now he is resorting to attempting to put words in my mouth.  The last resort of someone on the run.....


----------



## toobfreak

*The Democrats were BUSTED this morning on Fox Sunday about the whole Covid claim against Trump.*

After railing about how Trump lied, held back on Covid allegedly causing more deaths, the Biden staffer committed a major gaff that Chris Wallace missed or overlooked but I didn't.

Moving on to talk about the riots, the staffer equally ripped Trump on the protests and riots claiming he should have DOWNPLAYED THEM and held back in order to quell unrest, fears, panic and violence in the streets!

Get it?


*WHERE THERE WAS ACTUAL PANIC AND VIOLENCE, Trump was wrong not to act to quell public concern.*


*WHERE THERE WASN'T PANIC AND VIOLENCE, Trump was wrong not to say more!*

In other words, it was a LOSE-LOSE for Donald.  The Democrats admit Trump was fully informed, which means so were all the scientific and medical community, so, the people who mattered knew what they were doing and were doing everything they could on the virus anyway regardless.

Meantime, we were shut down, sheltering at home, wearing masks, disinfecting, distancing, all we could do regardless of what we knew anyway!

*HAD TRUMP ACTUALLY COME OUT IN FEBRUARY* saying what the Dems insist, that this was a super-bug far worse than the flu, THERE WOULD HAVE BEEN MASS PANIC IN THE STREETS. Stores would be emptied, there would have been break ins, riots, looting, people fighting over parking crashing into each other trying to get spaces, brawling in supermarkets over that last box of Kleenex, people shooting each other, end of the world panic, total bedlam,

_AND TRUMP WOULD HAVE BEEN BLAMED THEN FOR CAUSING MASS CHAOS_, no doubt countless deaths, instead of protecting the public good by calming fears.

Either way, it is all just a totally false narrative contrived by the DNC to give Joe a talking point.  From here on in, Joe is ALL TALK.  He'll say a million things on what Trump shouldn't have done or what he would do better, but it is all lip service because Joe doesn't have to actually DO ANYTHING but talk,  and TALK IS CHEAP.

Democrats do it EVERY ELECTION, promise the world then deliver NOTHING.


----------



## colfax_m

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me:  Show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!
> 
> And you think you are capable of coherent posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra: show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: here’s several examples of Asian Americans being harassed because of COVID.
> 
> Nostra: No, I want evidence they were harassed because of it.
> 
> Colfax: it’s in the article, just read it.
> 
> Nostra: you need to provide evidence.
> 
> Nothing penetrates your alternate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you have to lie and twist words around to fit your terminal TDS delusional world.
> 
> I said bring evidence Chinese Americans were harassed because Trump called it the China Virus.  You brought exactly ZERO.
> 
> Babble something about "common sense" (which is hilarious coming from you)....and then babbled something about "temporal relationship".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The medical community advises against calling it China virus because it unnecessarily stigmatizes Asians.
> 
> Trump calls it China virus.
> 
> Asians are unnecessarily stigmatized.
> 
> I know, logic is difficult, but that’s what happened. And when we talk about xenophobic and racist behavior, this is exactly what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please attempt to discuss this like an adult and actually address what I’ve said instead of creating straw men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then bring some actual evidence for us to discuss.  Leave out your "temporal relationship" bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you actually read the articles that discussed attacks and discrimination of Asian Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones with zero evidence Trump's words caused them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you acknowledge that Asian Americans were harassed and discriminated against because of the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I do that?
Click to expand...

It’s a question, not an accusation. Do you?


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
Click to expand...


The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, then bring some actual evidence for us to discuss.  Leave out your "temporal relationship" bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you actually read the articles that discussed attacks and discrimination of Asian Americans?
Click to expand...


Yes.  Nowhere did they link the incidents (most were not attacks) to the term "Chinese virus."  That wasn't anywhere


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me:  Show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!
> 
> And you think you are capable of coherent posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra: show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: here’s several examples of Asian Americans being harassed because of COVID.
> 
> Nostra: No, I want evidence they were harassed because of it.
> 
> Colfax: it’s in the article, just read it.
> 
> Nostra: you need to provide evidence.
> 
> Nothing penetrates your alternate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you have to lie and twist words around to fit your terminal TDS delusional world.
> 
> I said bring evidence Chinese Americans were harassed because Trump called it the China Virus.  You brought exactly ZERO.
> 
> Babble something about "common sense" (which is hilarious coming from you)....and then babbled something about "temporal relationship".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The medical community advises against calling it China virus because it unnecessarily stigmatizes Asians.
> 
> Trump calls it China virus.
> 
> Asians are unnecessarily stigmatized.
> 
> I know, logic is difficult, but that’s what happened. And when we talk about xenophobic and racist behavior, this is exactly what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please attempt to discuss this like an adult and actually address what I’ve said instead of creating straw men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then bring some actual evidence for us to discuss.  Leave out your "temporal relationship" bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you actually read the articles that discussed attacks and discrimination of Asian Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones with zero evidence Trump's words caused them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you acknowledge that Asian Americans were harassed and discriminated against because of the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a question, not an accusation. Do you?
Click to expand...

I have seen no evidence of it.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised because it doesn't stigmatize Asian Americans, you're full of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says who? You?
> 
> I really don’t value your ignorant opinion.
Click to expand...


You have nothing but an ignorant opinion.  You provided no evidence the term Chinese virus had shit to do with shit


----------



## jc456

Nostra said:


> Now he is resorting to attempting to put words in my mouth. The last resort of someone on the run.....


Exactly


----------



## jc456

kaz said:


> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus? That's stupid, even for you


Can’t make it up


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones with zero evidence Trump's words caused them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you acknowledge that Asian Americans were harassed and discriminated against because of the virus?
Click to expand...


Of course not.  They were nuts before the virus.  You really have no connections.  You can't link the term China virus to the incidents, you can't link the incidents to a party, you are just making it all up


----------



## kaz

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you acknowledge that Asian Americans were harassed and discriminated against because of the virus?
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I do that?
Click to expand...


colfax thinks responding to his posts means agreeing with him even when you tell him he's full of shit.  He's said that to me multiple times.  You're full of shit, colfax.   Ah, so you're agreeing I'm right.  Picture an eight year old ...


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
Click to expand...

Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.

Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.

When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.


----------



## jc456

kaz said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you acknowledge that Asian Americans were harassed and discriminated against because of the virus?
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> colfax thinks responding to his posts means agreeing with him even when you tell him he's full of shit.  He's said that to me multiple times.  You're full of shit, colfax.   Ah, so you're agreeing I'm right.  Picture an eight year old ...
Click to expand...

I think immediately of Peewee Herman


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
Click to expand...


So now the medical community is an expert at politics?  How does that work?


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
Click to expand...

Chinese isn't a race, Dumbfuck.


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
Click to expand...

So fking what. What authority do you think they have mental fk?


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones with zero evidence Trump's words caused them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you acknowledge that Asian Americans were harassed and discriminated against because of the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not.  They were nuts before the virus.  You really have no connections.  You can't link the term China virus to the incidents, you can't link the incidents to a party, you are just making it all up
Click to expand...


Calling it the China virus is stoking the flames. That’s why the medical community recommends against it. Trump chooses to ignore it, then he’s going to be held responsible for his choice.


----------



## colfax_m

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese isn't a race, Dumbfuck.
Click to expand...

Asian is, silly. What race do you think the Chinese are?


----------



## colfax_m

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me:  Show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!
> 
> And you think you are capable of coherent posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra: show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: here’s several examples of Asian Americans being harassed because of COVID.
> 
> Nostra: No, I want evidence they were harassed because of it.
> 
> Colfax: it’s in the article, just read it.
> 
> Nostra: you need to provide evidence.
> 
> Nothing penetrates your alternate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you have to lie and twist words around to fit your terminal TDS delusional world.
> 
> I said bring evidence Chinese Americans were harassed because Trump called it the China Virus.  You brought exactly ZERO.
> 
> Babble something about "common sense" (which is hilarious coming from you)....and then babbled something about "temporal relationship".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The medical community advises against calling it China virus because it unnecessarily stigmatizes Asians.
> 
> Trump calls it China virus.
> 
> Asians are unnecessarily stigmatized.
> 
> I know, logic is difficult, but that’s what happened. And when we talk about xenophobic and racist behavior, this is exactly what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please attempt to discuss this like an adult and actually address what I’ve said instead of creating straw men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then bring some actual evidence for us to discuss.  Leave out your "temporal relationship" bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you actually read the articles that discussed attacks and discrimination of Asian Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones with zero evidence Trump's words caused them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you acknowledge that Asian Americans were harassed and discriminated against because of the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a question, not an accusation. Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen no evidence of it.
Click to expand...

The evidence is in the article, did you miss it?

Asian Americans are literally being screamed at on the street because people are saying they’re responsible for coronavirus.


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> Calling it the China virus is stoking the flames. That’s why the medical community recommends against it. Trump chooses to ignore it, then he’s going to be held responsible for his choice.


Repeating the same thing is desperate


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> Asian is, silly. What race do you think the Chinese are?


Tell us


----------



## gmeyers1944

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
Click to expand...

President Trump is right. It is a Chinese virus. Anyone with half a brain knows that Chinese Americans are not responsible for COVID-19. President Trump is not responsible if some idiot harasses Chinese Americans.


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese isn't a race, Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asian is, silly. What race do you think the Chinese are?
Click to expand...

Trump called it the CHINA virus, not the ASIAN virus, Fuckwit.

You really are dumber than a box of retarded hammers.


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me:  Show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!
> 
> And you think you are capable of coherent posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra: show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: here’s several examples of Asian Americans being harassed because of COVID.
> 
> Nostra: No, I want evidence they were harassed because of it.
> 
> Colfax: it’s in the article, just read it.
> 
> Nostra: you need to provide evidence.
> 
> Nothing penetrates your alternate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you have to lie and twist words around to fit your terminal TDS delusional world.
> 
> I said bring evidence Chinese Americans were harassed because Trump called it the China Virus.  You brought exactly ZERO.
> 
> Babble something about "common sense" (which is hilarious coming from you)....and then babbled something about "temporal relationship".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The medical community advises against calling it China virus because it unnecessarily stigmatizes Asians.
> 
> Trump calls it China virus.
> 
> Asians are unnecessarily stigmatized.
> 
> I know, logic is difficult, but that’s what happened. And when we talk about xenophobic and racist behavior, this is exactly what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please attempt to discuss this like an adult and actually address what I’ve said instead of creating straw men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then bring some actual evidence for us to discuss.  Leave out your "temporal relationship" bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you actually read the articles that discussed attacks and discrimination of Asian Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones with zero evidence Trump's words caused them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you acknowledge that Asian Americans were harassed and discriminated against because of the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a question, not an accusation. Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen no evidence of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence is in the article, did you miss it?
> 
> Asian Americans are literally being screamed at on the street because people are saying they’re responsible for coronavirus.
Click to expand...


They are being screamed at for being responsible for *'CORONAVIRUS'*?

Sounds like the "medical community" is to  blame.


----------



## jc456

gmeyers1944 said:


> President Trump is right. It is a Chinese virus. Anyone with half a brain knows that Chinese Americans are not responsible for COVID-19. President Trump is not responsible if some idiot harasses Chinese Americans.


When one has no frontal lobes like that dude, one cannot think


----------



## basquebromance

kaz said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> how dare Trump call it the China Virus or the Kung Flu? that's so racist and fundamentally unAmerican. Joe Biden has too much decency to ever do that, folks!
> 
> in fact, i wish Biden would call it The Trump Virus or The Orange Flu, now that i think about it. that could play well in the swing states!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so Obama was racist for calling it the Ebola virus.  Got it
Click to expand...

i don't know who "Obama" is


----------



## colfax_m

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese isn't a race, Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asian is, silly. What race do you think the Chinese are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called it the CHINA virus, not the ASIAN virus, Fuckwit.
> 
> You really are dumber than a box of retarded hammers.
Click to expand...

This isn’t complicated if you just use your brain. I don’t know why to have to explain simple concepts to supposed intelligent adults.

Asian people are harassed because people assume or believe they’re Chinese.


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese isn't a race, Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asian is, silly. What race do you think the Chinese are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called it the CHINA virus, not the ASIAN virus, Fuckwit.
> 
> You really are dumber than a box of retarded hammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn’t complicated if you just use your brain. I don’t know why to have to explain simple concepts to supposed intelligent adults.
> 
> Asian people are harassed because people assume or believe they’re Chinese.
Click to expand...

That makes you a racist.


----------



## colfax_m

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me:  Show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!
> 
> And you think you are capable of coherent posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra: show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: here’s several examples of Asian Americans being harassed because of COVID.
> 
> Nostra: No, I want evidence they were harassed because of it.
> 
> Colfax: it’s in the article, just read it.
> 
> Nostra: you need to provide evidence.
> 
> Nothing penetrates your alternate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you have to lie and twist words around to fit your terminal TDS delusional world.
> 
> I said bring evidence Chinese Americans were harassed because Trump called it the China Virus.  You brought exactly ZERO.
> 
> Babble something about "common sense" (which is hilarious coming from you)....and then babbled something about "temporal relationship".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The medical community advises against calling it China virus because it unnecessarily stigmatizes Asians.
> 
> Trump calls it China virus.
> 
> Asians are unnecessarily stigmatized.
> 
> I know, logic is difficult, but that’s what happened. And when we talk about xenophobic and racist behavior, this is exactly what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please attempt to discuss this like an adult and actually address what I’ve said instead of creating straw men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then bring some actual evidence for us to discuss.  Leave out your "temporal relationship" bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you actually read the articles that discussed attacks and discrimination of Asian Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones with zero evidence Trump's words caused them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you acknowledge that Asian Americans were harassed and discriminated against because of the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a question, not an accusation. Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen no evidence of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence is in the article, did you miss it?
> 
> Asian Americans are literally being screamed at on the street because people are saying they’re responsible for coronavirus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are being screamed at for being responsible for *'CORONAVIRUS'*?
> 
> Sounds like the "medical community" is to  blame.
Click to expand...


Makes zero sense. Why would Asian people be singled out because it’s coronavirus and what does the medical community have to do with it?


----------



## colfax_m

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese isn't a race, Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asian is, silly. What race do you think the Chinese are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called it the CHINA virus, not the ASIAN virus, Fuckwit.
> 
> You really are dumber than a box of retarded hammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn’t complicated if you just use your brain. I don’t know why to have to explain simple concepts to supposed intelligent adults.
> 
> Asian people are harassed because people assume or believe they’re Chinese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes you a racist.
Click to expand...

Okay. Please explain how that makes me a racist?


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me:  Show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!
> 
> And you think you are capable of coherent posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra: show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: here’s several examples of Asian Americans being harassed because of COVID.
> 
> Nostra: No, I want evidence they were harassed because of it.
> 
> Colfax: it’s in the article, just read it.
> 
> Nostra: you need to provide evidence.
> 
> Nothing penetrates your alternate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you have to lie and twist words around to fit your terminal TDS delusional world.
> 
> I said bring evidence Chinese Americans were harassed because Trump called it the China Virus.  You brought exactly ZERO.
> 
> Babble something about "common sense" (which is hilarious coming from you)....and then babbled something about "temporal relationship".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The medical community advises against calling it China virus because it unnecessarily stigmatizes Asians.
> 
> Trump calls it China virus.
> 
> Asians are unnecessarily stigmatized.
> 
> I know, logic is difficult, but that’s what happened. And when we talk about xenophobic and racist behavior, this is exactly what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please attempt to discuss this like an adult and actually address what I’ve said instead of creating straw men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then bring some actual evidence for us to discuss.  Leave out your "temporal relationship" bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you actually read the articles that discussed attacks and discrimination of Asian Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones with zero evidence Trump's words caused them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you acknowledge that Asian Americans were harassed and discriminated against because of the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a question, not an accusation. Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen no evidence of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence is in the article, did you miss it?
> 
> Asian Americans are literally being screamed at on the street because people are saying they’re responsible for coronavirus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are being screamed at for being responsible for *'CORONAVIRUS'*?
> 
> Sounds like the "medical community" is to  blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes zero sense. Why would Asian people be singled out because it’s coronavirus and what does the medical community have to do with it?
Click to expand...

You claimed the medical community calls it 'coronavirus'..............not the China virus......then claim Chinese Americans were harassed by "racists" because they cause the "coronavirus".

Please try to keep up.


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese isn't a race, Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asian is, silly. What race do you think the Chinese are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called it the CHINA virus, not the ASIAN virus, Fuckwit.
> 
> You really are dumber than a box of retarded hammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn’t complicated if you just use your brain. I don’t know why to have to explain simple concepts to supposed intelligent adults.
> 
> Asian people are harassed because people assume or believe they’re Chinese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes you a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Please explain how that makes me a racist?
Click to expand...

You assume an entire race belongs to ONE country.  You are either a racist, or dumber than a box of retarded toenail clippings.

Which is it?


----------



## colfax_m

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me:  Show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!
> 
> And you think you are capable of coherent posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra: show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: here’s several examples of Asian Americans being harassed because of COVID.
> 
> Nostra: No, I want evidence they were harassed because of it.
> 
> Colfax: it’s in the article, just read it.
> 
> Nostra: you need to provide evidence.
> 
> Nothing penetrates your alternate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you have to lie and twist words around to fit your terminal TDS delusional world.
> 
> I said bring evidence Chinese Americans were harassed because Trump called it the China Virus.  You brought exactly ZERO.
> 
> Babble something about "common sense" (which is hilarious coming from you)....and then babbled something about "temporal relationship".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The medical community advises against calling it China virus because it unnecessarily stigmatizes Asians.
> 
> Trump calls it China virus.
> 
> Asians are unnecessarily stigmatized.
> 
> I know, logic is difficult, but that’s what happened. And when we talk about xenophobic and racist behavior, this is exactly what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please attempt to discuss this like an adult and actually address what I’ve said instead of creating straw men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then bring some actual evidence for us to discuss.  Leave out your "temporal relationship" bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you actually read the articles that discussed attacks and discrimination of Asian Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones with zero evidence Trump's words caused them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you acknowledge that Asian Americans were harassed and discriminated against because of the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a question, not an accusation. Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen no evidence of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence is in the article, did you miss it?
> 
> Asian Americans are literally being screamed at on the street because people are saying they’re responsible for coronavirus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are being screamed at for being responsible for *'CORONAVIRUS'*?
> 
> Sounds like the "medical community" is to  blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes zero sense. Why would Asian people be singled out because it’s coronavirus and what does the medical community have to do with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed the medical community calls it 'coronavirus'..............not the China virus......then claim Chinese Americans were harassed by "racists" because they cause the "coronavirus".
> 
> Please try to keep up.
Click to expand...

Well, sort of. You’re getting closer. Asians are being harassed because racists associate coronavirus with Asians. Calling it the Chinese virus contributes to this. Calling it the coronavirus does not.


----------



## colfax_m

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese isn't a race, Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asian is, silly. What race do you think the Chinese are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called it the CHINA virus, not the ASIAN virus, Fuckwit.
> 
> You really are dumber than a box of retarded hammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn’t complicated if you just use your brain. I don’t know why to have to explain simple concepts to supposed intelligent adults.
> 
> Asian people are harassed because people assume or believe they’re Chinese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes you a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Please explain how that makes me a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You assume an entire race belongs to ONE country.  You are either a racist, or dumber than a box of retarded toenail clippings.
> 
> Which is it?
Click to expand...

Uh, no. I did not assume an entire race belongs to one country. Where the hell did you get that impression?


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me:  Show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!
> 
> And you think you are capable of coherent posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra: show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: here’s several examples of Asian Americans being harassed because of COVID.
> 
> Nostra: No, I want evidence they were harassed because of it.
> 
> Colfax: it’s in the article, just read it.
> 
> Nostra: you need to provide evidence.
> 
> Nothing penetrates your alternate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you have to lie and twist words around to fit your terminal TDS delusional world.
> 
> I said bring evidence Chinese Americans were harassed because Trump called it the China Virus.  You brought exactly ZERO.
> 
> Babble something about "common sense" (which is hilarious coming from you)....and then babbled something about "temporal relationship".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The medical community advises against calling it China virus because it unnecessarily stigmatizes Asians.
> 
> Trump calls it China virus.
> 
> Asians are unnecessarily stigmatized.
> 
> I know, logic is difficult, but that’s what happened. And when we talk about xenophobic and racist behavior, this is exactly what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please attempt to discuss this like an adult and actually address what I’ve said instead of creating straw men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then bring some actual evidence for us to discuss.  Leave out your "temporal relationship" bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you actually read the articles that discussed attacks and discrimination of Asian Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones with zero evidence Trump's words caused them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you acknowledge that Asian Americans were harassed and discriminated against because of the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a question, not an accusation. Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen no evidence of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence is in the article, did you miss it?
> 
> Asian Americans are literally being screamed at on the street because people are saying they’re responsible for coronavirus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are being screamed at for being responsible for *'CORONAVIRUS'*?
> 
> Sounds like the "medical community" is to  blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes zero sense. Why would Asian people be singled out because it’s coronavirus and what does the medical community have to do with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed the medical community calls it 'coronavirus'..............not the China virus......then claim Chinese Americans were harassed by "racists" because they cause the "coronavirus".
> 
> Please try to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, sort of. You’re getting closer. Asians are being harassed because racists associate coronavirus with Asians. Calling it the Chinese virus contributes to this. Calling it the coronavirus does not.
Click to expand...

*Calling it the Chinese virus contributes to this.*

Once again we are back to you making shit up you can't prove.  I'll ask again.............where is your evidence of this?


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese isn't a race, Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asian is, silly. What race do you think the Chinese are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called it the CHINA virus, not the ASIAN virus, Fuckwit.
> 
> You really are dumber than a box of retarded hammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn’t complicated if you just use your brain. I don’t know why to have to explain simple concepts to supposed intelligent adults.
> 
> Asian people are harassed because people assume or believe they’re Chinese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes you a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Please explain how that makes me a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You assume an entire race belongs to ONE country.  You are either a racist, or dumber than a box of retarded toenail clippings.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, no. I did not assume an entire race belongs to one country. Where the hell did you get that impression?
Click to expand...

From your post.  Can you not keep up with your own bullshit?


----------



## colfax_m

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me:  Show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!
> 
> And you think you are capable of coherent posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra: show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: here’s several examples of Asian Americans being harassed because of COVID.
> 
> Nostra: No, I want evidence they were harassed because of it.
> 
> Colfax: it’s in the article, just read it.
> 
> Nostra: you need to provide evidence.
> 
> Nothing penetrates your alternate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you have to lie and twist words around to fit your terminal TDS delusional world.
> 
> I said bring evidence Chinese Americans were harassed because Trump called it the China Virus.  You brought exactly ZERO.
> 
> Babble something about "common sense" (which is hilarious coming from you)....and then babbled something about "temporal relationship".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The medical community advises against calling it China virus because it unnecessarily stigmatizes Asians.
> 
> Trump calls it China virus.
> 
> Asians are unnecessarily stigmatized.
> 
> I know, logic is difficult, but that’s what happened. And when we talk about xenophobic and racist behavior, this is exactly what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please attempt to discuss this like an adult and actually address what I’ve said instead of creating straw men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then bring some actual evidence for us to discuss.  Leave out your "temporal relationship" bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you actually read the articles that discussed attacks and discrimination of Asian Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones with zero evidence Trump's words caused them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you acknowledge that Asian Americans were harassed and discriminated against because of the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a question, not an accusation. Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen no evidence of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence is in the article, did you miss it?
> 
> Asian Americans are literally being screamed at on the street because people are saying they’re responsible for coronavirus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are being screamed at for being responsible for *'CORONAVIRUS'*?
> 
> Sounds like the "medical community" is to  blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes zero sense. Why would Asian people be singled out because it’s coronavirus and what does the medical community have to do with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed the medical community calls it 'coronavirus'..............not the China virus......then claim Chinese Americans were harassed by "racists" because they cause the "coronavirus".
> 
> Please try to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, sort of. You’re getting closer. Asians are being harassed because racists associate coronavirus with Asians. Calling it the Chinese virus contributes to this. Calling it the coronavirus does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Calling it the Chinese virus contributes to this.*
> 
> Once again we are back to you making shit up you can't prove.  I'll ask again.............where is your evidence of this?
Click to expand...


You can’t possible be this stupid as to not get how calling it the Chinese virus would associate the virus with Asians?

Like, I literally don’t know how to explain it any simpler than that.


----------



## colfax_m

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese isn't a race, Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asian is, silly. What race do you think the Chinese are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called it the CHINA virus, not the ASIAN virus, Fuckwit.
> 
> You really are dumber than a box of retarded hammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn’t complicated if you just use your brain. I don’t know why to have to explain simple concepts to supposed intelligent adults.
> 
> Asian people are harassed because people assume or believe they’re Chinese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes you a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Please explain how that makes me a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You assume an entire race belongs to ONE country.  You are either a racist, or dumber than a box of retarded toenail clippings.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, no. I did not assume an entire race belongs to one country. Where the hell did you get that impression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your post.  Can you not keep up with your own bullshit?
Click to expand...

No post of mine said any such thing. You’re putting words in my mouth. Getting desperate?


----------



## bravoactual

That's all you good Human Lemmings.  Keep defending his lies.  You know is lying to you and you still defend him.

I wonder, would these same Cons be defending a President HRC if she had allowed almost 200,00 Americans DIE of Covid?


----------



## jc456

basquebromance said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> how dare Trump call it the China Virus or the Kung Flu? that's so racist and fundamentally unAmerican. Joe Biden has too much decency to ever do that, folks!
> 
> in fact, i wish Biden would call it The Trump Virus or The Orange Flu, now that i think about it. that could play well in the swing states!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so Obama was racist for calling it the Ebola virus.  Got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't know who "Obama" is
Click to expand...

I didn’t know you were that stupid!


----------



## jc456

bravoactual said:


> That's all you good Human Lemmings.  Keep defending his lies.  You know is lying to you and you still defend him.
> 
> I wonder, would these same Cons be defending a President HRC if she had allowed almost 200,00 Americans DIE of Covid?


I know wuhan started in wuhan. I think your brain dissolved


----------



## Mac1958

bravoactual said:


> I wonder, would these same Cons be defending a President HRC if she had allowed almost 200,00 Americans DIE of Covid?


They would be understandably furious and pushing legal proceedings.  I'd  agree.

But no, they're little obedient Trumpster bunnies, so they didn't see nuffin'.


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me:  Show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!
> 
> And you think you are capable of coherent posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra: show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: here’s several examples of Asian Americans being harassed because of COVID.
> 
> Nostra: No, I want evidence they were harassed because of it.
> 
> Colfax: it’s in the article, just read it.
> 
> Nostra: you need to provide evidence.
> 
> Nothing penetrates your alternate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you have to lie and twist words around to fit your terminal TDS delusional world.
> 
> I said bring evidence Chinese Americans were harassed because Trump called it the China Virus.  You brought exactly ZERO.
> 
> Babble something about "common sense" (which is hilarious coming from you)....and then babbled something about "temporal relationship".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The medical community advises against calling it China virus because it unnecessarily stigmatizes Asians.
> 
> Trump calls it China virus.
> 
> Asians are unnecessarily stigmatized.
> 
> I know, logic is difficult, but that’s what happened. And when we talk about xenophobic and racist behavior, this is exactly what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please attempt to discuss this like an adult and actually address what I’ve said instead of creating straw men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then bring some actual evidence for us to discuss.  Leave out your "temporal relationship" bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you actually read the articles that discussed attacks and discrimination of Asian Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones with zero evidence Trump's words caused them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you acknowledge that Asian Americans were harassed and discriminated against because of the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a question, not an accusation. Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen no evidence of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence is in the article, did you miss it?
> 
> Asian Americans are literally being screamed at on the street because people are saying they’re responsible for coronavirus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are being screamed at for being responsible for *'CORONAVIRUS'*?
> 
> Sounds like the "medical community" is to  blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes zero sense. Why would Asian people be singled out because it’s coronavirus and what does the medical community have to do with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed the medical community calls it 'coronavirus'..............not the China virus......then claim Chinese Americans were harassed by "racists" because they cause the "coronavirus".
> 
> Please try to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, sort of. You’re getting closer. Asians are being harassed because racists associate coronavirus with Asians. Calling it the Chinese virus contributes to this. Calling it the coronavirus does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Calling it the Chinese virus contributes to this.*
> 
> Once again we are back to you making shit up you can't prove.  I'll ask again.............where is your evidence of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can’t possible be this stupid as to not get how calling it the Chinese virus would associate the virus with Asians?
> 
> Like, I literally don’t know how to explain it any simpler than that.
Click to expand...

Show me where I said that wouldn't associate the Kung Flu with Asians?

You have gotten so desperate you have circled back around to trying to put words in my mouth.

I'm still waiting for your EVIDENCE calling it the china virus caused anything.


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese isn't a race, Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asian is, silly. What race do you think the Chinese are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called it the CHINA virus, not the ASIAN virus, Fuckwit.
> 
> You really are dumber than a box of retarded hammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn’t complicated if you just use your brain. I don’t know why to have to explain simple concepts to supposed intelligent adults.
> 
> Asian people are harassed because people assume or believe they’re Chinese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes you a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Please explain how that makes me a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You assume an entire race belongs to ONE country.  You are either a racist, or dumber than a box of retarded toenail clippings.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, no. I did not assume an entire race belongs to one country. Where the hell did you get that impression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your post.  Can you not keep up with your own bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No post of mine said any such thing. You’re putting words in my mouth. Getting desperate?
Click to expand...

So you can't keep up with your own bullshit.


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder, would these same Cons be defending a President HRC if she had allowed almost 200,00 Americans DIE of Covid?
> 
> 
> 
> They would be understandably furious and pushing legal proceedings.  I'd  agree.
> 
> But no, they're little obedient Trumpster bunnies, so they didn't see nuffin'.
Click to expand...

Almost 200,000 didn’t die because of wuhan flu. Prove it


----------



## Turtlesoup

Rye Catcher said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published in the NEJM onMarch 26, Fauci et al said it be like a severe flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
> 
> 
> 
> So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?
> 
> I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was folowing the expert scientific advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a real leader tells the truth.  Trump and The Truth are not even in the same Universe.
> 
> A leader does not calm the nation by lying, FDR said it best in his first speech to the nation, March 4, 1933:
> 
> *"So, first of all, let me assert my firm belief that the only thing we have to fear is...fear itself — nameless, unreasoning, unjustified terror which paralyzes needed efforts to convert retreat into advance. In every dark hour of our national life a leadership of frankness and of vigor has met with that understanding and support of the people themselves which is essential to victory. And I am convinced that you will again give that support to leadership in these critical days.
> 
> "I am prepared under my constitutional duty to recommend the measures that a stricken Nation in the midst of a stricken world may require. These measures, or such other measures as the Congress may build out of its experience and wisdom, I shall seek, within my constitutional authority, to bring to speedy adoption. But in the event that the Congress shall fail to take one of these two courses, and in the event that the national emergency is still critical, I shall not evade the clear course of duty that will then confront me. I shall ask the Congress for the one remaining instrument to meet the crisis — broad Executive power to wage a war against the emergency, as great as the power that would be given to me if we were in fact invaded by a foreign foe."
> 
> LEADERSHIP  ^^^ *
Click to expand...

Manipulator------------HUGE power grab by socialist Roosevelt who made his family richer by his dirty deals of funnelling tax money around.....


----------



## colfax_m

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese isn't a race, Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asian is, silly. What race do you think the Chinese are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called it the CHINA virus, not the ASIAN virus, Fuckwit.
> 
> You really are dumber than a box of retarded hammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn’t complicated if you just use your brain. I don’t know why to have to explain simple concepts to supposed intelligent adults.
> 
> Asian people are harassed because people assume or believe they’re Chinese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes you a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Please explain how that makes me a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You assume an entire race belongs to ONE country.  You are either a racist, or dumber than a box of retarded toenail clippings.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, no. I did not assume an entire race belongs to one country. Where the hell did you get that impression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your post.  Can you not keep up with your own bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No post of mine said any such thing. You’re putting words in my mouth. Getting desperate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you can't keep up with your own bullshit.
Click to expand...

I can't keep up with your warped mind putting words in my mouth.

I never said what you're accusing me of saying. But I am saying that racists don't really take the time to worry whether the person they're harassing is Chinese, Korean, Japanese or any other Asian nationality. They will take their anger out on anyone who fits the description. 

Anger that is stoked by Trump.


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese isn't a race, Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asian is, silly. What race do you think the Chinese are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called it the CHINA virus, not the ASIAN virus, Fuckwit.
> 
> You really are dumber than a box of retarded hammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn’t complicated if you just use your brain. I don’t know why to have to explain simple concepts to supposed intelligent adults.
> 
> Asian people are harassed because people assume or believe they’re Chinese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes you a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Please explain how that makes me a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You assume an entire race belongs to ONE country.  You are either a racist, or dumber than a box of retarded toenail clippings.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, no. I did not assume an entire race belongs to one country. Where the hell did you get that impression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your post.  Can you not keep up with your own bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No post of mine said any such thing. You’re putting words in my mouth. Getting desperate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you can't keep up with your own bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't keep up with your warped mind putting words in my mouth.
> 
> I never said what you're accusing me of saying. But I am saying that racists don't really take the time to worry whether the person they're harassing is Chinese, Korean, Japanese or any other Asian nationality. They will take their anger out on anyone who fits the description.
> 
> Anger that is stoked by Trump.
Click to expand...

*Anger that is stoked by Trump.*

Once again, I must ask you for the evidence you can't produce.............just for fun.


----------



## colfax_m

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me:  Show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!
> 
> And you think you are capable of coherent posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra: show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: here’s several examples of Asian Americans being harassed because of COVID.
> 
> Nostra: No, I want evidence they were harassed because of it.
> 
> Colfax: it’s in the article, just read it.
> 
> Nostra: you need to provide evidence.
> 
> Nothing penetrates your alternate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you have to lie and twist words around to fit your terminal TDS delusional world.
> 
> I said bring evidence Chinese Americans were harassed because Trump called it the China Virus.  You brought exactly ZERO.
> 
> Babble something about "common sense" (which is hilarious coming from you)....and then babbled something about "temporal relationship".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The medical community advises against calling it China virus because it unnecessarily stigmatizes Asians.
> 
> Trump calls it China virus.
> 
> Asians are unnecessarily stigmatized.
> 
> I know, logic is difficult, but that’s what happened. And when we talk about xenophobic and racist behavior, this is exactly what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please attempt to discuss this like an adult and actually address what I’ve said instead of creating straw men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then bring some actual evidence for us to discuss.  Leave out your "temporal relationship" bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you actually read the articles that discussed attacks and discrimination of Asian Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones with zero evidence Trump's words caused them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you acknowledge that Asian Americans were harassed and discriminated against because of the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a question, not an accusation. Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen no evidence of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence is in the article, did you miss it?
> 
> Asian Americans are literally being screamed at on the street because people are saying they’re responsible for coronavirus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are being screamed at for being responsible for *'CORONAVIRUS'*?
> 
> Sounds like the "medical community" is to  blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes zero sense. Why would Asian people be singled out because it’s coronavirus and what does the medical community have to do with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed the medical community calls it 'coronavirus'..............not the China virus......then claim Chinese Americans were harassed by "racists" because they cause the "coronavirus".
> 
> Please try to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, sort of. You’re getting closer. Asians are being harassed because racists associate coronavirus with Asians. Calling it the Chinese virus contributes to this. Calling it the coronavirus does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Calling it the Chinese virus contributes to this.*
> 
> Once again we are back to you making shit up you can't prove.  I'll ask again.............where is your evidence of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can’t possible be this stupid as to not get how calling it the Chinese virus would associate the virus with Asians?
> 
> Like, I literally don’t know how to explain it any simpler than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me where I said that wouldn't associate the Kung Flu with Asians?
> 
> You have gotten so desperate you have circled back around to trying to put words in my mouth.
> 
> I'm still waiting for your EVIDENCE calling it the china virus caused anything.
Click to expand...


Honestly, I just can't explain it any clearer to you. I'll try again. 

Asians are being harassed because racists associate coronavirus with Asians. Calling it the Chinese virus contributes to that association. So it's not surprising that people use that association to attack Asians. We should be discouraging that association so that people aren't harassed and attacked because of it. This is the position of the medical community. 

Regardless of whether you believe this or not, Biden does and so do a lot of people in the Asian American community, which Biden was speaking to.

So when Biden talks about racism and xenophobia, it's not about the travel ban, which never gets mentioned, it's about racist attacks and harassment of Asians in the US.

Looping back to the beginning of the argument, Biden's comments were never about any travel ban.


----------



## colfax_m

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese isn't a race, Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asian is, silly. What race do you think the Chinese are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called it the CHINA virus, not the ASIAN virus, Fuckwit.
> 
> You really are dumber than a box of retarded hammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn’t complicated if you just use your brain. I don’t know why to have to explain simple concepts to supposed intelligent adults.
> 
> Asian people are harassed because people assume or believe they’re Chinese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes you a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Please explain how that makes me a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You assume an entire race belongs to ONE country.  You are either a racist, or dumber than a box of retarded toenail clippings.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, no. I did not assume an entire race belongs to one country. Where the hell did you get that impression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your post.  Can you not keep up with your own bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No post of mine said any such thing. You’re putting words in my mouth. Getting desperate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you can't keep up with your own bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't keep up with your warped mind putting words in my mouth.
> 
> I never said what you're accusing me of saying. But I am saying that racists don't really take the time to worry whether the person they're harassing is Chinese, Korean, Japanese or any other Asian nationality. They will take their anger out on anyone who fits the description.
> 
> Anger that is stoked by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Anger that is stoked by Trump.*
> 
> Once again, I must ask you for the evidence you can't produce.............just for fun.
Click to expand...


Have you been living in a cave? Trump has been harping on China constantly about coronavirus. He is stoking anger.


----------



## jc456

jc456 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder, would these same Cons be defending a President HRC if she had allowed almost 200,00 Americans DIE of Covid?
> 
> 
> 
> They would be understandably furious and pushing legal proceedings.  I'd  agree.
> 
> But no, they're little obedient Trumpster bunnies, so they didn't see nuffin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost 200,000 didn’t die because of wuhan flu. Prove it
Click to expand...

Mac1958 i posted the cdc link! Any time asswipe. I’m here. Prove they died of wuhan! Ready go


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me:  Show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!
> 
> And you think you are capable of coherent posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra: show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: here’s several examples of Asian Americans being harassed because of COVID.
> 
> Nostra: No, I want evidence they were harassed because of it.
> 
> Colfax: it’s in the article, just read it.
> 
> Nostra: you need to provide evidence.
> 
> Nothing penetrates your alternate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you have to lie and twist words around to fit your terminal TDS delusional world.
> 
> I said bring evidence Chinese Americans were harassed because Trump called it the China Virus.  You brought exactly ZERO.
> 
> Babble something about "common sense" (which is hilarious coming from you)....and then babbled something about "temporal relationship".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The medical community advises against calling it China virus because it unnecessarily stigmatizes Asians.
> 
> Trump calls it China virus.
> 
> Asians are unnecessarily stigmatized.
> 
> I know, logic is difficult, but that’s what happened. And when we talk about xenophobic and racist behavior, this is exactly what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please attempt to discuss this like an adult and actually address what I’ve said instead of creating straw men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then bring some actual evidence for us to discuss.  Leave out your "temporal relationship" bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you actually read the articles that discussed attacks and discrimination of Asian Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones with zero evidence Trump's words caused them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you acknowledge that Asian Americans were harassed and discriminated against because of the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a question, not an accusation. Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen no evidence of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence is in the article, did you miss it?
> 
> Asian Americans are literally being screamed at on the street because people are saying they’re responsible for coronavirus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are being screamed at for being responsible for *'CORONAVIRUS'*?
> 
> Sounds like the "medical community" is to  blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes zero sense. Why would Asian people be singled out because it’s coronavirus and what does the medical community have to do with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed the medical community calls it 'coronavirus'..............not the China virus......then claim Chinese Americans were harassed by "racists" because they cause the "coronavirus".
> 
> Please try to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, sort of. You’re getting closer. Asians are being harassed because racists associate coronavirus with Asians. Calling it the Chinese virus contributes to this. Calling it the coronavirus does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Calling it the Chinese virus contributes to this.*
> 
> Once again we are back to you making shit up you can't prove.  I'll ask again.............where is your evidence of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can’t possible be this stupid as to not get how calling it the Chinese virus would associate the virus with Asians?
> 
> Like, I literally don’t know how to explain it any simpler than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me where I said that wouldn't associate the Kung Flu with Asians?
> 
> You have gotten so desperate you have circled back around to trying to put words in my mouth.
> 
> I'm still waiting for your EVIDENCE calling it the china virus caused anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I just can't explain it any clearer to you. I'll try again.
> 
> Asians are being harassed because racists associate coronavirus with Asians. Calling it the Chinese virus contributes to that association. So it's not surprising that people use that association to attack Asians. We should be discouraging that association so that people aren't harassed and attacked because of it. This is the position of the medical community.
> 
> Regardless of whether you believe this or not, Biden does and so do a lot of people in the Asian American community, which Biden was speaking to.
> 
> So when Biden talks about racism and xenophobia, it's not about the travel ban, which never gets mentioned, it's about racist attacks and harassment of Asians in the US.
> 
> Looping back to the beginning of the argument, Biden's comments were never about any travel ban.
Click to expand...

Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese isn't a race, Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asian is, silly. What race do you think the Chinese are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called it the CHINA virus, not the ASIAN virus, Fuckwit.
> 
> You really are dumber than a box of retarded hammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn’t complicated if you just use your brain. I don’t know why to have to explain simple concepts to supposed intelligent adults.
> 
> Asian people are harassed because people assume or believe they’re Chinese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes you a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Please explain how that makes me a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You assume an entire race belongs to ONE country.  You are either a racist, or dumber than a box of retarded toenail clippings.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, no. I did not assume an entire race belongs to one country. Where the hell did you get that impression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your post.  Can you not keep up with your own bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No post of mine said any such thing. You’re putting words in my mouth. Getting desperate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you can't keep up with your own bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't keep up with your warped mind putting words in my mouth.
> 
> I never said what you're accusing me of saying. But I am saying that racists don't really take the time to worry whether the person they're harassing is Chinese, Korean, Japanese or any other Asian nationality. They will take their anger out on anyone who fits the description.
> 
> Anger that is stoked by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Anger that is stoked by Trump.*
> 
> Once again, I must ask you for the evidence you can't produce.............just for fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been living in a cave? Trump has been harping on China constantly about coronavirus. He is stoking anger.
Click to expand...

Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?


----------



## colfax_m

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me:  Show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!
> 
> And you think you are capable of coherent posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra: show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: here’s several examples of Asian Americans being harassed because of COVID.
> 
> Nostra: No, I want evidence they were harassed because of it.
> 
> Colfax: it’s in the article, just read it.
> 
> Nostra: you need to provide evidence.
> 
> Nothing penetrates your alternate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you have to lie and twist words around to fit your terminal TDS delusional world.
> 
> I said bring evidence Chinese Americans were harassed because Trump called it the China Virus.  You brought exactly ZERO.
> 
> Babble something about "common sense" (which is hilarious coming from you)....and then babbled something about "temporal relationship".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The medical community advises against calling it China virus because it unnecessarily stigmatizes Asians.
> 
> Trump calls it China virus.
> 
> Asians are unnecessarily stigmatized.
> 
> I know, logic is difficult, but that’s what happened. And when we talk about xenophobic and racist behavior, this is exactly what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please attempt to discuss this like an adult and actually address what I’ve said instead of creating straw men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then bring some actual evidence for us to discuss.  Leave out your "temporal relationship" bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you actually read the articles that discussed attacks and discrimination of Asian Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones with zero evidence Trump's words caused them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you acknowledge that Asian Americans were harassed and discriminated against because of the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a question, not an accusation. Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen no evidence of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence is in the article, did you miss it?
> 
> Asian Americans are literally being screamed at on the street because people are saying they’re responsible for coronavirus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are being screamed at for being responsible for *'CORONAVIRUS'*?
> 
> Sounds like the "medical community" is to  blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes zero sense. Why would Asian people be singled out because it’s coronavirus and what does the medical community have to do with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed the medical community calls it 'coronavirus'..............not the China virus......then claim Chinese Americans were harassed by "racists" because they cause the "coronavirus".
> 
> Please try to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, sort of. You’re getting closer. Asians are being harassed because racists associate coronavirus with Asians. Calling it the Chinese virus contributes to this. Calling it the coronavirus does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Calling it the Chinese virus contributes to this.*
> 
> Once again we are back to you making shit up you can't prove.  I'll ask again.............where is your evidence of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can’t possible be this stupid as to not get how calling it the Chinese virus would associate the virus with Asians?
> 
> Like, I literally don’t know how to explain it any simpler than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me where I said that wouldn't associate the Kung Flu with Asians?
> 
> You have gotten so desperate you have circled back around to trying to put words in my mouth.
> 
> I'm still waiting for your EVIDENCE calling it the china virus caused anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I just can't explain it any clearer to you. I'll try again.
> 
> Asians are being harassed because racists associate coronavirus with Asians. Calling it the Chinese virus contributes to that association. So it's not surprising that people use that association to attack Asians. We should be discouraging that association so that people aren't harassed and attacked because of it. This is the position of the medical community.
> 
> Regardless of whether you believe this or not, Biden does and so do a lot of people in the Asian American community, which Biden was speaking to.
> 
> So when Biden talks about racism and xenophobia, it's not about the travel ban, which never gets mentioned, it's about racist attacks and harassment of Asians in the US.
> 
> Looping back to the beginning of the argument, Biden's comments were never about any travel ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
Click to expand...

I'm out. There's no use in trying to have a conversation with you if you don't want to actually engage in the topic.


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me:  Show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!
> 
> And you think you are capable of coherent posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra: show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: here’s several examples of Asian Americans being harassed because of COVID.
> 
> Nostra: No, I want evidence they were harassed because of it.
> 
> Colfax: it’s in the article, just read it.
> 
> Nostra: you need to provide evidence.
> 
> Nothing penetrates your alternate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you have to lie and twist words around to fit your terminal TDS delusional world.
> 
> I said bring evidence Chinese Americans were harassed because Trump called it the China Virus.  You brought exactly ZERO.
> 
> Babble something about "common sense" (which is hilarious coming from you)....and then babbled something about "temporal relationship".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The medical community advises against calling it China virus because it unnecessarily stigmatizes Asians.
> 
> Trump calls it China virus.
> 
> Asians are unnecessarily stigmatized.
> 
> I know, logic is difficult, but that’s what happened. And when we talk about xenophobic and racist behavior, this is exactly what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please attempt to discuss this like an adult and actually address what I’ve said instead of creating straw men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then bring some actual evidence for us to discuss.  Leave out your "temporal relationship" bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you actually read the articles that discussed attacks and discrimination of Asian Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones with zero evidence Trump's words caused them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you acknowledge that Asian Americans were harassed and discriminated against because of the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a question, not an accusation. Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen no evidence of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence is in the article, did you miss it?
> 
> Asian Americans are literally being screamed at on the street because people are saying they’re responsible for coronavirus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are being screamed at for being responsible for *'CORONAVIRUS'*?
> 
> Sounds like the "medical community" is to  blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes zero sense. Why would Asian people be singled out because it’s coronavirus and what does the medical community have to do with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed the medical community calls it 'coronavirus'..............not the China virus......then claim Chinese Americans were harassed by "racists" because they cause the "coronavirus".
> 
> Please try to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, sort of. You’re getting closer. Asians are being harassed because racists associate coronavirus with Asians. Calling it the Chinese virus contributes to this. Calling it the coronavirus does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Calling it the Chinese virus contributes to this.*
> 
> Once again we are back to you making shit up you can't prove.  I'll ask again.............where is your evidence of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can’t possible be this stupid as to not get how calling it the Chinese virus would associate the virus with Asians?
> 
> Like, I literally don’t know how to explain it any simpler than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me where I said that wouldn't associate the Kung Flu with Asians?
> 
> You have gotten so desperate you have circled back around to trying to put words in my mouth.
> 
> I'm still waiting for your EVIDENCE calling it the china virus caused anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I just can't explain it any clearer to you. I'll try again.
> 
> Asians are being harassed because racists associate coronavirus with Asians. Calling it the Chinese virus contributes to that association. So it's not surprising that people use that association to attack Asians. We should be discouraging that association so that people aren't harassed and attacked because of it. This is the position of the medical community.
> 
> Regardless of whether you believe this or not, Biden does and so do a lot of people in the Asian American community, which Biden was speaking to.
> 
> So when Biden talks about racism and xenophobia, it's not about the travel ban, which never gets mentioned, it's about racist attacks and harassment of Asians in the US.
> 
> Looping back to the beginning of the argument, Biden's comments were never about any travel ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm out. There's no use in trying to have a conversation with you if you don't want to actually engage in the topic.
Click to expand...

Asking for actual evidence always gets single digit IQ Dimwingers running for the exit.

Buh-bye.


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> Have you been living in a cave? Trump has been harping on China constantly about coronavirus. He is stoking anger.


How’s it racism. And stoking how? Prove it


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> I'm out. There's no use in trying to have a conversation with you if you don't want to actually engage in the topic.


Of course you are. Arguing without facts must be hard!


----------



## Mac1958

jc456 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder, would these same Cons be defending a President HRC if she had allowed almost 200,00 Americans DIE of Covid?
> 
> 
> 
> They would be understandably furious and pushing legal proceedings.  I'd  agree.
> 
> But no, they're little obedient Trumpster bunnies, so they didn't see nuffin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost 200,000 didn’t die because of wuhan flu. Prove it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mac1958 i posted the cdc link! Any time asswipe. I’m here. Prove they died of wuhan! Ready go
Click to expand...

I'm sure you're right.

Why do you think Trump is a liar about this?  He's backing up the numbers.  Is he part of the conspiracy?

What's your take on this?


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder, would these same Cons be defending a President HRC if she had allowed almost 200,00 Americans DIE of Covid?
> 
> 
> 
> They would be understandably furious and pushing legal proceedings.  I'd  agree.
> 
> But no, they're little obedient Trumpster bunnies, so they didn't see nuffin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost 200,000 didn’t die because of wuhan flu. Prove it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mac1958 i posted the cdc link! Any time asswipe. I’m here. Prove they died of wuhan! Ready go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you're right.
> 
> Why do you think Trump is a liar about this?  He's backing up the numbers.  Is he part of the conspiracy?
> 
> What's your take on this?
Click to expand...

He called the numbers a hoax! Not sure your point?


----------



## Mac1958

jc456 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder, would these same Cons be defending a President HRC if she had allowed almost 200,00 Americans DIE of Covid?
> 
> 
> 
> They would be understandably furious and pushing legal proceedings.  I'd  agree.
> 
> But no, they're little obedient Trumpster bunnies, so they didn't see nuffin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost 200,000 didn’t die because of wuhan flu. Prove it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mac1958 i posted the cdc link! Any time asswipe. I’m here. Prove they died of wuhan! Ready go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you're right.
> 
> Why do you think Trump is a liar about this?  He's backing up the numbers.  Is he part of the conspiracy?
> 
> What's your take on this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He called the numbers a hoax! Not sure your point?
Click to expand...

Oh, okay, could you provide a link to that?


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I suggest that you do it also cracker is a racist term



I agree. It is a term used to CALL somebody racist, not a racist term in itself. Unlike  the N word.


----------



## Dr Grump

j-mac said:


> I put you in the same boat as Mac....Why are you here if this is your core belief of those in here you are arguing against? You remember the saying about not getting in the pit with pigs, because both you and the pig get dirty, but the pig likes it....
> 
> So, I couldn't care any less that you believe the detestable things you wrote here about your opponents, but you must know that you look even worse than that....
> 
> So, my advise to you is that you join Mac, and get lost....



If you don't care less, don't engage with me. I couldn't give a fuck.


----------



## Dr Grump

irosie91 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, arrogant ass.  I'll give that all due consideration.
> 
> What's stupid is voting for a racist, Marxist like Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I missed this one. Anybody who calls Biden a Marxist doesn't know jack about shit. Doesn't even know what Marxism is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BIDEN does not know.    HE is under the influence of
> persons LOGICALLY called Marxists   (at lease THEY
> THEMSELVES fancy themselves marxists)
Click to expand...

Another person who has no idea what Marxism is.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest that you do it also cracker is a racist term
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. It is a term used to CALL somebody racist, not a racist term in itself. Unlike  the N word.
Click to expand...

fucking trash foreigner I feel so much better knowing I got the chance to put my boot on the throats of a few germans and brits when I was in Germany fucking pussies everyone
*Cracker*, sometimes white *cracker* or *cracka*, is a derogatory term used for white people, used especially against poor rural whites in the Southern United States


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> Um... Democrats are for gun control and for gay rights.
> 
> Never seen you disagree with a Democrat on abortion or affirmative action.    You keep very quiet about it.
> 
> Where did you possibly get that I said anything about parliamentary systems?   What are you smoking?
> 
> And apparently government schools are no better there than here.  I pointed out you're a leftist coming from accross the globe adding zero to what Democrats here say all day long.   Try reading it again.  Only slower this time.  Sound out the words



You accuse me of 'pumping' Dem talking points. My point is, I don't think in terms of Dem and Repub. Just trying to explain why in terms our parliamentary system. Should have realised I'd have to spell it out. Putting two and two together isn't your strong point.

And this is where you are being disingenuous. You talk about two of my points being pro Dem while ignoring the two that are Repub planks. I have talked about affirmative action and abortion on many occasions. Probably not as often as some other points. But then again, they are not big issues down here. Nowhere near the issue they are in the US. I think that is especially so in the case of abortion due to lack of separation of church and state in the US (and no, I'm not talking enacted in law, I'm talking about the practicality).

I could say that same about you and Repub talking points. Go figure.


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> It wasn't my claim, dumb ass.  eddie said we're at the bottom of how we "treat our poor."   I said that's wrong.  You came in with oh yeah, New Zealand!   LOL.  Couplaschmucks ...



Again you can't join the dots. I'm guaranteeing he was talking about first-world countries. I know, in general, I have to spell things out for Deplorables. Thinking laterally is definitely not your strong point. I guess Eddie has to do the same.


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> Biden actually says racist things himself.
> 
> Trump's supposed racist statements are you lying about what he said.
> 
> Biden is the actual racist.   Democrats are the actual racist party.  The party of slavery, Jim Crow, the KKK, lynchings, segregation and cross burning.  And now if you are a black and try to leave the party, you'll learn that lynching is still a very big part of Democrats keeping blacks on the plantation.  It's just electronic now.
> 
> You're the one who has to get real.
> 
> And don't be a dumb ass and vote for a Marxist.   Joe's controlled by the left now.   He can't even answer questions from the public without someone writing his answer on a teleprompter for him.   Trump has good and bad things about him, but Biden is ALL bad



The Repubs of today are the Democrats of yesteryear. You guys keep on saying that and acting like Dixiecrats are the same thing. So you think George Wallace would have voted for Obama? Is that what you are saying?? RATFLMAO!!
How is Biden a racist and Marxist? Give examples.

Biden could have a lobotomy and he'd still be a better president than that piece of garbage in the WH. Your country is the laughing stock of the world at the moment due to him. EVERYBODY laughs at you. And no, you can't keep on talking about US exceptionalism as your country starts sliding into irrelevance as a country and you all - both sides of the aisle - bitch and moan all day how shit your country is now. The US used to be universally respected, even by its enemies. I guess all empires decline. However, most last a few hundred years. The US lasted for 70.


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> Biden is now controlled by the hard left.   Here's a dollar, buy a clue.
> 
> No one has put more non-violent black drug users in prison than Joe Biden.
> 
> 47 years of government corruption and he hasn't done shit other than putting all the black drug users in jail.  Funny how he has all the answers now when he didn't have a single answer before.
> 
> So you you have anything to add this time that any other American leftist Democrat wouldn't say themselves?



Sure. Show me the stats from reliable sources. I'm more than happy to change my mind.


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest that you do it also cracker is a racist term
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. It is a term used to CALL somebody racist, not a racist term in itself. Unlike  the N word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fucking trash foreigner I feel so much better knowing I got the chance to put my boot on the throats of a few germans and brits when I was in Germany fucking pussies everyone
> *Cracker*, sometimes white *cracker* or *cracka*, is a derogatory term used for white people, used especially against poor rural whites in the Southern United States
Click to expand...


If the shoe fits, Cracker....


----------



## Mac1958

I wonder what Woodward was thinking to himself when Trump admitted he lied to America.

"Did I just fucking hear what I *think* I just fucking heard?"



On the other hand, knowing who he was interviewing, he may have been _*expecting*_ something like this.


----------



## Mac1958

35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.

What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.









						Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
					

This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.




					abc7ny.com


----------



## basquebromance

my friends, no one ever went broke underestimating the intelligence of  the american people! that's what Trump is banking on!


----------



## Nostra

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden actually says racist things himself.
> 
> Trump's supposed racist statements are you lying about what he said.
> 
> Biden is the actual racist.   Democrats are the actual racist party.  The party of slavery, Jim Crow, the KKK, lynchings, segregation and cross burning.  And now if you are a black and try to leave the party, you'll learn that lynching is still a very big part of Democrats keeping blacks on the plantation.  It's just electronic now.
> 
> You're the one who has to get real.
> 
> And don't be a dumb ass and vote for a Marxist.   Joe's controlled by the left now.   He can't even answer questions from the public without someone writing his answer on a teleprompter for him.   Trump has good and bad things about him, but Biden is ALL bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Repubs of today are the Democrats of yesteryear. You guys keep on saying that and acting like Dixiecrats are the same thing. So you think George Wallace would have voted for Obama? Is that what you are saying?? RATFLMAO!!
> How is Biden a racist and Marxist? Give examples.
> 
> Biden could have a lobotomy and he'd still be a better president than that piece of garbage in the WH. Your country is the laughing stock of the world at the moment due to him. EVERYBODY laughs at you. And no, you can't keep on talking about US exceptionalism as your country starts sliding into irrelevance as a country and you all - both sides of the aisle - bitch and moan all day how shit your country is now. The US used to be universally respected, even by its enemies. I guess all empires decline. However, most last a few hundred years. The US lasted for 70.
Click to expand...

*How is Biden a racist and Marxist? *

Racist:  If you don't vote for me, you ain't black.

One of many examples.

Marxist: Supports the New Green Deal.


----------



## Dr Grump

Nostra said:


> *How is Biden a racist and Marxist? *
> 
> Racist:  If you don't vote for me, you ain't black.
> 
> One of many examples.
> 
> Marxist: Supports the New Green Deal.


1) He never said that.
2) New Green Deal is not Marxist.


----------



## Nostra

Dr Grump said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How is Biden a racist and Marxist? *
> 
> Racist:  If you don't vote for me, you ain't black.
> 
> One of many examples.
> 
> Marxist: Supports the New Green Deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) He never said that.
> 2) New Green Deal is not Marxist.
Click to expand...

1. Get a clue.
2. Get a clue.

Your ignorance is astounding.


----------



## j-mac

Dr Grump said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, arrogant ass.  I'll give that all due consideration.
> 
> What's stupid is voting for a racist, Marxist like Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I missed this one. Anybody who calls Biden a Marxist doesn't know jack about shit. Doesn't even know what Marxism is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BIDEN does not know.    HE is under the influence of
> persons LOGICALLY called Marxists   (at lease THEY
> THEMSELVES fancy themselves marxists)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another person who has no idea what Marxism is.
Click to expand...


Why don't you enlighten us...


----------



## Dr Grump

j-mac said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, arrogant ass.  I'll give that all due consideration.
> 
> What's stupid is voting for a racist, Marxist like Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I missed this one. Anybody who calls Biden a Marxist doesn't know jack about shit. Doesn't even know what Marxism is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BIDEN does not know.    HE is under the influence of
> persons LOGICALLY called Marxists   (at lease THEY
> THEMSELVES fancy themselves marxists)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another person who has no idea what Marxism is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you enlighten us...
Click to expand...


I'll wait for Rosie's explanation of how Biden is a Marxist. Then I'll dismantle.


----------



## gmeyers1944

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese isn't a race, Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asian is, silly. What race do you think the Chinese are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called it the CHINA virus, not the ASIAN virus, Fuckwit.
> 
> You really are dumber than a box of retarded hammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn’t complicated if you just use your brain. I don’t know why to have to explain simple concepts to supposed intelligent adults.
> 
> Asian people are harassed because people assume or believe they’re Chinese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes you a racist.
Click to expand...

I would not call Colfax a racist. Based on what he/she posted here. All I see are facts, not opinions (which could lead to a belief in racism)


----------



## gmeyers1944

bravoactual said:


> That's all you good Human Lemmings.  Keep defending his lies.  You know is lying to you and you still defend him.
> 
> I wonder, would these same Cons be defending a President HRC if she had allowed almost 200,00 Americans DIE of Covid?


I am a conservative. No! I would not be defending a President HRC if she had allowed almost 200,000 Americans to die from Covid! I also would not be defending President Trump from charges of allowing almost 200,000 Americans from dying from Covid if I thought that he did just that.


----------



## gmeyers1944

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese isn't a race, Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asian is, silly. What race do you think the Chinese are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called it the CHINA virus, not the ASIAN virus, Fuckwit.
> 
> You really are dumber than a box of retarded hammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn’t complicated if you just use your brain. I don’t know why to have to explain simple concepts to supposed intelligent adults.
> 
> Asian people are harassed because people assume or believe they’re Chinese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes you a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Please explain how that makes me a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You assume an entire race belongs to ONE country.  You are either a racist, or dumber than a box of retarded toenail clippings.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, no. I did not assume an entire race belongs to one country. Where the hell did you get that impression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your post.  Can you not keep up with your own bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No post of mine said any such thing. You’re putting words in my mouth. Getting desperate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you can't keep up with your own bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't keep up with your warped mind putting words in my mouth.
> 
> I never said what you're accusing me of saying. But I am saying that racists don't really take the time to worry whether the person they're harassing is Chinese, Korean, Japanese or any other Asian nationality. They will take their anger out on anyone who fits the description.
> 
> Anger that is stoked by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Anger that is stoked by Trump.*
> 
> Once again, I must ask you for the evidence you can't produce.............just for fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been living in a cave? Trump has been harping on China constantly about coronavirus. He is stoking anger.
Click to expand...

President Trump is not "stoking anger". He is stating facts. People who get angry are responsible for their anger. Are you guilty of that? One could easily come to that conclusion


----------



## colfax_m

gmeyers1944 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese isn't a race, Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asian is, silly. What race do you think the Chinese are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called it the CHINA virus, not the ASIAN virus, Fuckwit.
> 
> You really are dumber than a box of retarded hammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn’t complicated if you just use your brain. I don’t know why to have to explain simple concepts to supposed intelligent adults.
> 
> Asian people are harassed because people assume or believe they’re Chinese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes you a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Please explain how that makes me a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You assume an entire race belongs to ONE country.  You are either a racist, or dumber than a box of retarded toenail clippings.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, no. I did not assume an entire race belongs to one country. Where the hell did you get that impression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your post.  Can you not keep up with your own bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No post of mine said any such thing. You’re putting words in my mouth. Getting desperate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you can't keep up with your own bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't keep up with your warped mind putting words in my mouth.
> 
> I never said what you're accusing me of saying. But I am saying that racists don't really take the time to worry whether the person they're harassing is Chinese, Korean, Japanese or any other Asian nationality. They will take their anger out on anyone who fits the description.
> 
> Anger that is stoked by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Anger that is stoked by Trump.*
> 
> Once again, I must ask you for the evidence you can't produce.............just for fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been living in a cave? Trump has been harping on China constantly about coronavirus. He is stoking anger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> President Trump is not "stoking anger". He is stating facts. People who get angry are responsible for their anger. Are you guilty of that? One could easily come to that conclusion
Click to expand...

No, Trump has spent a lot of time using fake accusations and innuendo to coddle irrational and misplaced hatred as a way to deflect from his own failing.


----------



## Nostra

colfax_m said:


> gmeyers1944 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese isn't a race, Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asian is, silly. What race do you think the Chinese are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called it the CHINA virus, not the ASIAN virus, Fuckwit.
> 
> You really are dumber than a box of retarded hammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn’t complicated if you just use your brain. I don’t know why to have to explain simple concepts to supposed intelligent adults.
> 
> Asian people are harassed because people assume or believe they’re Chinese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes you a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Please explain how that makes me a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You assume an entire race belongs to ONE country.  You are either a racist, or dumber than a box of retarded toenail clippings.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, no. I did not assume an entire race belongs to one country. Where the hell did you get that impression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your post.  Can you not keep up with your own bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No post of mine said any such thing. You’re putting words in my mouth. Getting desperate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you can't keep up with your own bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't keep up with your warped mind putting words in my mouth.
> 
> I never said what you're accusing me of saying. But I am saying that racists don't really take the time to worry whether the person they're harassing is Chinese, Korean, Japanese or any other Asian nationality. They will take their anger out on anyone who fits the description.
> 
> Anger that is stoked by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Anger that is stoked by Trump.*
> 
> Once again, I must ask you for the evidence you can't produce.............just for fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been living in a cave? Trump has been harping on China constantly about coronavirus. He is stoking anger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> President Trump is not "stoking anger". He is stating facts. People who get angry are responsible for their anger. Are you guilty of that? One could easily come to that conclusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump has spent a lot of time using fake accusations and innuendo to coddle irrational and misplaced hatred as a way to deflect from his own failing.
Click to expand...

Link?

This is fun watching you squirm.


----------



## gmeyers1944

Mac1958 said:


> I wonder what Woodward was thinking to himself when Trump admitted he lied to America.
> 
> "Did I just fucking hear what I *think* I just fucking heard?"
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, knowing who he was interviewing, he may have been _*expecting*_ something like this.


President Trump did not confess to lying. He said that he wanted people to not panic. He was being the grown-up in the room.


----------



## gmeyers1944

Dr Grump said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How is Biden a racist and Marxist? *
> 
> Racist:  If you don't vote for me, you ain't black.
> 
> One of many examples.
> 
> Marxist: Supports the New Green Deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) He never said that.
Click to expand...

He did say that. I saw the video of him saying "If you don't vote for me, you ain't black".


----------



## gmeyers1944

colfax_m said:


> gmeyers1944 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese isn't a race, Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asian is, silly. What race do you think the Chinese are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called it the CHINA virus, not the ASIAN virus, Fuckwit.
> 
> You really are dumber than a box of retarded hammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn’t complicated if you just use your brain. I don’t know why to have to explain simple concepts to supposed intelligent adults.
> 
> Asian people are harassed because people assume or believe they’re Chinese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes you a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Please explain how that makes me a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You assume an entire race belongs to ONE country.  You are either a racist, or dumber than a box of retarded toenail clippings.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, no. I did not assume an entire race belongs to one country. Where the hell did you get that impression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your post.  Can you not keep up with your own bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No post of mine said any such thing. You’re putting words in my mouth. Getting desperate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you can't keep up with your own bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't keep up with your warped mind putting words in my mouth.
> 
> I never said what you're accusing me of saying. But I am saying that racists don't really take the time to worry whether the person they're harassing is Chinese, Korean, Japanese or any other Asian nationality. They will take their anger out on anyone who fits the description.
> 
> Anger that is stoked by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Anger that is stoked by Trump.*
> 
> Once again, I must ask you for the evidence you can't produce.............just for fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been living in a cave? Trump has been harping on China constantly about coronavirus. He is stoking anger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> President Trump is not "stoking anger". He is stating facts. People who get angry are responsible for their anger. Are you guilty of that? One could easily come to that conclusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump has spent a lot of time using fake accusations and innuendo to coddle irrational and misplaced hatred as a way to deflect from his own failing.
Click to expand...

Colfax, And to think that I just defended you.


----------



## gmeyers1944

colfax_m said:


> gmeyers1944 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese isn't a race, Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asian is, silly. What race do you think the Chinese are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called it the CHINA virus, not the ASIAN virus, Fuckwit.
> 
> You really are dumber than a box of retarded hammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn’t complicated if you just use your brain. I don’t know why to have to explain simple concepts to supposed intelligent adults.
> 
> Asian people are harassed because people assume or believe they’re Chinese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes you a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Please explain how that makes me a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You assume an entire race belongs to ONE country.  You are either a racist, or dumber than a box of retarded toenail clippings.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, no. I did not assume an entire race belongs to one country. Where the hell did you get that impression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your post.  Can you not keep up with your own bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No post of mine said any such thing. You’re putting words in my mouth. Getting desperate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you can't keep up with your own bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't keep up with your warped mind putting words in my mouth.
> 
> I never said what you're accusing me of saying. But I am saying that racists don't really take the time to worry whether the person they're harassing is Chinese, Korean, Japanese or any other Asian nationality. They will take their anger out on anyone who fits the description.
> 
> Anger that is stoked by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Anger that is stoked by Trump.*
> 
> Once again, I must ask you for the evidence you can't produce.............just for fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been living in a cave? Trump has been harping on China constantly about coronavirus. He is stoking anger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> President Trump is not "stoking anger". He is stating facts. People who get angry are responsible for their anger. Are you guilty of that? One could easily come to that conclusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump has spent a lot of time using fake accusations and innuendo to coddle irrational and misplaced hatred as a way to deflect from his own failing.
Click to expand...

It's the Dems who are guilty of that.


----------



## colfax_m

gmeyers1944 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gmeyers1944 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese isn't a race, Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asian is, silly. What race do you think the Chinese are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called it the CHINA virus, not the ASIAN virus, Fuckwit.
> 
> You really are dumber than a box of retarded hammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn’t complicated if you just use your brain. I don’t know why to have to explain simple concepts to supposed intelligent adults.
> 
> Asian people are harassed because people assume or believe they’re Chinese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes you a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Please explain how that makes me a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You assume an entire race belongs to ONE country.  You are either a racist, or dumber than a box of retarded toenail clippings.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, no. I did not assume an entire race belongs to one country. Where the hell did you get that impression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your post.  Can you not keep up with your own bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No post of mine said any such thing. You’re putting words in my mouth. Getting desperate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you can't keep up with your own bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't keep up with your warped mind putting words in my mouth.
> 
> I never said what you're accusing me of saying. But I am saying that racists don't really take the time to worry whether the person they're harassing is Chinese, Korean, Japanese or any other Asian nationality. They will take their anger out on anyone who fits the description.
> 
> Anger that is stoked by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Anger that is stoked by Trump.*
> 
> Once again, I must ask you for the evidence you can't produce.............just for fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been living in a cave? Trump has been harping on China constantly about coronavirus. He is stoking anger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> President Trump is not "stoking anger". He is stating facts. People who get angry are responsible for their anger. Are you guilty of that? One could easily come to that conclusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump has spent a lot of time using fake accusations and innuendo to coddle irrational and misplaced hatred as a way to deflect from his own failing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the Dems who are guilty of that.
Click to expand...

Trump has been blaming China and the WHO relentlessly as a way to deflect from his own failing.


----------



## gmeyers1944

Virologist who fled China says Beijing is lying about COVID — and she has the evidence to prove it
					

'It comes from the lab— the lab in Wuhan and the lab is controlled by China's government'




					www.theblaze.com
				





colfax_m said:


> gmeyers1944 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gmeyers1944 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese isn't a race, Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asian is, silly. What race do you think the Chinese are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called it the CHINA virus, not the ASIAN virus, Fuckwit.
> 
> You really are dumber than a box of retarded hammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn’t complicated if you just use your brain. I don’t know why to have to explain simple concepts to supposed intelligent adults.
> 
> Asian people are harassed because people assume or believe they’re Chinese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes you a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Please explain how that makes me a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You assume an entire race belongs to ONE country.  You are either a racist, or dumber than a box of retarded toenail clippings.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, no. I did not assume an entire race belongs to one country. Where the hell did you get that impression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your post.  Can you not keep up with your own bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No post of mine said any such thing. You’re putting words in my mouth. Getting desperate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you can't keep up with your own bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't keep up with your warped mind putting words in my mouth.
> 
> I never said what you're accusing me of saying. But I am saying that racists don't really take the time to worry whether the person they're harassing is Chinese, Korean, Japanese or any other Asian nationality. They will take their anger out on anyone who fits the description.
> 
> Anger that is stoked by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Anger that is stoked by Trump.*
> 
> Once again, I must ask you for the evidence you can't produce.............just for fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been living in a cave? Trump has been harping on China constantly about coronavirus. He is stoking anger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> President Trump is not "stoking anger". He is stating facts. People who get angry are responsible for their anger. Are you guilty of that? One could easily come to that conclusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump has spent a lot of time using fake accusations and innuendo to coddle irrational and misplaced hatred as a way to deflect from his own failing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the Dems who are guilty of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has been blaming China and the WHO relentlessly as a way to deflect from his own failing.
Click to expand...

I believe the scientists


----------



## Mac1958

gmeyers1944 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what Woodward was thinking to himself when Trump admitted he lied to America.
> 
> "Did I just fucking hear what I *think* I just fucking heard?"
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, knowing who he was interviewing, he may have been _*expecting*_ something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump did not confess to lying. He said that he wanted people to not panic. He was being the grown-up in the room.
Click to expand...

He ADMITTED that he PURPOSELY DOWNPLAYED the severity and danger of a DEADLY GLOBAL PANDEMIC that was bearing down on this country.

So when people are LESS CONCERNED about it, they are FAR LESS LIKELY to practice SAFETY MEASURES that would help protect their safety and the safety of THOSE AROUND THEM.

THEN he DOUBLED DOWN by MOCKING Americans who took safety measures to protect themselves and their loved ones.  CONSTANTLY.  He called the Democrats' calls for safety a HOAX.  And, instead of being A LEADER as the the DEADLY VIRUS raged throughout the country, he held RALLIES with thousands of Trumpsters running around without a care in the world.  By his WORDS and his DEEDS, he convinced MILLIONS of Americans not to worry about DYING.  As people were DYING.

This is the behavior of a SOCIOPATH, as is defending and enabling it.


----------



## j-mac

gmeyers1944 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you good Human Lemmings.  Keep defending his lies.  You know is lying to you and you still defend him.
> 
> I wonder, would these same Cons be defending a President HRC if she had allowed almost 200,00 Americans DIE of Covid?
> 
> 
> 
> I am a conservative. No! I would not be defending a President HRC if she had allowed almost 200,000 Americans to die from Covid! I also would not be defending President Trump from charges of allowing almost 200,000 Americans from dying from Covid if I thought that he did just that.
Click to expand...


What do you think the number should have been?


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones with zero evidence Trump's words caused them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you acknowledge that Asian Americans were harassed and discriminated against because of the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not.  They were nuts before the virus.  You really have no connections.  You can't link the term China virus to the incidents, you can't link the incidents to a party, you are just making it all up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling it the China virus is stoking the flames. That’s why the medical community recommends against it. Trump chooses to ignore it, then he’s going to be held responsible for his choice.
Click to expand...


Complete political correctness and a load of crap.  Everyone knows that "China virus" refers to where it's from.

Endless fake rules like this are how the left strangle a culture


----------



## kaz

Mac1958 said:


> gmeyers1944 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what Woodward was thinking to himself when Trump admitted he lied to America.
> 
> "Did I just fucking hear what I *think* I just fucking heard?"
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, knowing who he was interviewing, he may have been _*expecting*_ something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump did not confess to lying. He said that he wanted people to not panic. He was being the grown-up in the room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He ADMITTED that he PURPOSELY DOWNPLAYED the severity and danger of a DEADLY GLOBAL PANDEMIC that was bearing down on this country.
> 
> So when people are LESS CONCERNED about it, they are FAR LESS LIKELY to practice SAFETY MEASURES that would help protect their safety and the safety of THOSE AROUND THEM.
> 
> THEN he DOUBLED DOWN by MOCKING Americans who took safety measures to protect themselves and their loved ones.  CONSTANTLY.  He called the Democrats' calls for safety a HOAX.  And, instead of being A LEADER as the the DEADLY VIRUS raged throughout the country, he held RALLIES with thousands of Trumpsters running around without a care in the world.  By his WORDS and his DEEDS, he convinced MILLIONS of Americans not to worry about DYING.  As people were DYING.
> 
> This is the behavior of a SOCIOPATH, as is defending and enabling it.
Click to expand...


So says, Captain Hyperbole!

Everyone knew what was going on, boychick.  Calm down


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense. It's the reason that we no longer call viruses after the location they were discovered. It unnecessarily stigmatizes a people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO issues best practices for naming new human infectious diseases
> 
> 
> WHO today called on scientists, national authorities and the media to follow best practices in naming new human infectious diseases to minimize unnecessary negative effects on nations, economies and people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll side with the medical community of you're ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the articles. Asian Americans are being harassed because idiots out there blame Asians for coronavirus. Trump is stoking this fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discussing this with someone as cultish as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me:  Show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: I can't cuz you are a cultist!
> 
> And you think you are capable of coherent posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra: show us some evidence.
> 
> Colfax: here’s several examples of Asian Americans being harassed because of COVID.
> 
> Nostra: No, I want evidence they were harassed because of it.
> 
> Colfax: it’s in the article, just read it.
> 
> Nostra: you need to provide evidence.
> 
> Nothing penetrates your alternate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you have to lie and twist words around to fit your terminal TDS delusional world.
> 
> I said bring evidence Chinese Americans were harassed because Trump called it the China Virus.  You brought exactly ZERO.
> 
> Babble something about "common sense" (which is hilarious coming from you)....and then babbled something about "temporal relationship".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The medical community advises against calling it China virus because it unnecessarily stigmatizes Asians.
> 
> Trump calls it China virus.
> 
> Asians are unnecessarily stigmatized.
> 
> I know, logic is difficult, but that’s what happened. And when we talk about xenophobic and racist behavior, this is exactly what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to show up with no evidence thinking you have something beyond your terminal TDS afflicted delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please attempt to discuss this like an adult and actually address what I’ve said instead of creating straw men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, then bring some actual evidence for us to discuss.  Leave out your "temporal relationship" bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you actually read the articles that discussed attacks and discrimination of Asian Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones with zero evidence Trump's words caused them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you acknowledge that Asian Americans were harassed and discriminated against because of the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a question, not an accusation. Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen no evidence of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evidence is in the article, did you miss it?
> 
> Asian Americans are literally being screamed at on the street because people are saying they’re responsible for coronavirus.
Click to expand...


And you have a list of anecdotal evidence to support it.  

You did not link it to Republicans or Trump calling it the Chinese virus.

colfax has just discovered to his horror there are some nuts out there.  Good job, colfax!  Frankly learning things about the world around you isn't your biggest problem.  It's unlearning the lies Democrats told you to believe that you still believe.   Tell me how you still think Russia colluded with Trump.  Go ahead ...

Ronald Reagan:   It's not so much that liberals are ignorant.  It's that they know so many things that just aren't so


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones with zero evidence Trump's words caused them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you acknowledge that Asian Americans were harassed and discriminated against because of the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not.  They were nuts before the virus.  You really have no connections.  You can't link the term China virus to the incidents, you can't link the incidents to a party, you are just making it all up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling it the China virus is stoking the flames. That’s why the medical community recommends against it. Trump chooses to ignore it, then he’s going to be held responsible for his choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Complete political correctness and a load of crap.  Everyone knows that "China virus" refers to where it's from.
> 
> Endless fake rules like this are how the left strangle a culture
Click to expand...

I know. You keep saying that "everyone" knows this or that, but yet we can find many examples of idiots who don't get that. 

So sorry, but the facts betray your insistence. Honestly, what did you expect? Trump has been dumbing down his supporters to the point of turning them into children.


----------



## kaz

gmeyers1944 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> President Trump is right. It is a Chinese virus. Anyone with half a brain knows that Chinese Americans are not responsible for COVID-19. President Trump is not responsible if some idiot harasses Chinese Americans.
Click to expand...


Yep.  No to mention that Democrats call Republicans evil, which results in things like the antifa portland murder and Rand Paul's neighbor assaulting him while he mows his lawn and violent thugs harassing Republicans leaving the white house and colfax and the Democrats take no responsibility for that AT ALL in any way


----------



## Mac1958

kaz said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the behavior of a SOCIOPATH, as is defending and enabling it.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knew what was going on, boychick.  Calm down
Click to expand...

And right on cue.


----------



## kaz

basquebromance said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> how dare Trump call it the China Virus or the Kung Flu? that's so racist and fundamentally unAmerican. Joe Biden has too much decency to ever do that, folks!
> 
> in fact, i wish Biden would call it The Trump Virus or The Orange Flu, now that i think about it. that could play well in the swing states!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so Obama was racist for calling it the Ebola virus.  Got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't know who "Obama" is
Click to expand...


Obama was a racist president according to you because he called a virus by the name of a region in Africa.  Clearly he hates blacks.   You're welcome.  Thanks for asking


----------



## playtime

eddiew said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has blood on his hands, Dr Fauci has blood on his hands, the head of the CDC has blood on his hands, the WHO has blood on his hands
> 
> the WHO has one job and that's to warn folks of a pandemic and they FAILED
> 
> the whole system failed. Joe Biden knows and understands the system better than anyone in the history of the world: it's a system. it's not good, it's CORRUPT!
> 
> 
> 
> biden has blood on his hands all democrats have blood on their hands you have blood on your hands fuck off murderer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the ASSHOLE in the WH Trump,has clean hands?? The leader of the free world who takes no responsibility for anything ?  and his tribe continues to blame everyone but him?? Where does the buck stop Reb?/
Click to expand...


' it is what it is '


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, arrogant ass.  I'll give that all due consideration.
> 
> What's stupid is voting for a racist, Marxist like Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I missed this one. Anybody who calls Biden a Marxist doesn't know jack about shit. Doesn't even know what Marxism is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BIDEN does not know.    HE is under the influence of
> persons LOGICALLY called Marxists   (at lease THEY
> THEMSELVES fancy themselves marxists)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another person who has no idea what Marxism is.
Click to expand...


Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um... Democrats are for gun control and for gay rights.
> 
> Never seen you disagree with a Democrat on abortion or affirmative action.    You keep very quiet about it.
> 
> Where did you possibly get that I said anything about parliamentary systems?   What are you smoking?
> 
> And apparently government schools are no better there than here.  I pointed out you're a leftist coming from accross the globe adding zero to what Democrats here say all day long.   Try reading it again.  Only slower this time.  Sound out the words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You accuse me of 'pumping' Dem talking points. My point is, I don't think in terms of Dem and Repub. Just trying to explain why in terms our parliamentary system. Should have realised I'd have to spell it out. Putting two and two together isn't your strong point.
> 
> And this is where you are being disingenuous. You talk about two of my points being pro Dem while ignoring the two that are Repub planks. I have talked about affirmative action and abortion on many occasions. Probably not as often as some other points. But then again, they are not big issues down here. Nowhere near the issue they are in the US. I think that is especially so in the case of abortion due to lack of separation of church and state in the US (and no, I'm not talking enacted in law, I'm talking about the practicality).
> 
> I could say that same about you and Repub talking points. Go figure.
Click to expand...


My God, I'm sorry.  I thought New Zealand government schools were better than ours.  Most western government schools are.   Apparently not in your case, my bad.

Again, you said four things.   I said you TALK about the two you AGREE with Democrats and not about the two you don't.   Here's how you know I said that.   You read my posts.  Which apparently you can't do since you whiffed on them multiple times now.

It would be interesting to get a foreign perspective.  I've lived in Europe, but ever the south Pacific.  But all you chose to talk about on the board is what you agree with Democrats on.  And you parrot their you hate Trump political rhetoric.  Boring as shit.   You're providing nothing that American Democrats don't provide.  That when you sit in your closet and think other thoughts isn't interesting unless you share them with anyone.

So for example, sure, the Dutch are far more in agreement with Democrats than Republicans.  But they never just blasted me about Trump like a Democrat.  They love history and geography and so do I.   We had really interesting conversations.

But with you it's just long live the government, long live Democrats, death to Republicans.   Just like any other Democrat


----------



## Dagosa

kaz said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama says he loves liars you are needed go spread those Biden lies lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT  OBAMA!
> 
> YOU JUST CAN'T MAKE THIS SHIT UP!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bbbbbbuuuuutttt Obama!
> 
> What a buffoon.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as I said chumpy mc chump
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT OBAMA
> 
> Rent free in your empty head.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 388052
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whatever floats your boats chump your argument has been easily defeated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT OBAMA
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT BENGHAZI
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT EMAILS
> 
> ROTFLMFAO
> 
> You tards are so easily predictable it is pathetic.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After three years this is how MAGA looks. 200k dead, recession and demonstrations.
> Wow, three more years and Putin will be in Trumps cabinet. He’s already his campaign manager.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's responsible for a global pandemic.  Of course he is!  Stupid schmuck
Click to expand...

He’s an idiot. Still promoting large gatherings without a mask, he really doesn’t give a shit about spreading disease. He’s a walking orange cesspool of stupidity.


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't my claim, dumb ass.  eddie said we're at the bottom of how we "treat our poor."   I said that's wrong.  You came in with oh yeah, New Zealand!   LOL.  Couplaschmucks ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again you can't join the dots. I'm guaranteeing he was talking about first-world countries. I know, in general, I have to spell things out for Deplorables. Thinking laterally is definitely not your strong point. I guess Eddie has to do the same.
Click to expand...


Bull shit, you pulled that out of your ass.  And Democrats like you and him would NEVER give any such assumption to anyone else


----------



## playtime

kaz said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How stupid would someone have to be to think that Chinese virus refers to American Chinese?   My God.  Every time I think colfax can't look any more stupid, he proves me wrong.  Amazing
Click to expand...





*2,120 [ reported ] hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic* 
By Erin Donaghue     
July 2, 2020 / 1:57 PM      / CBS News
2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic


----------



## irosie91

kaz said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, arrogant ass.  I'll give that all due consideration.
> 
> What's stupid is voting for a racist, Marxist like Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I missed this one. Anybody who calls Biden a Marxist doesn't know jack about shit. Doesn't even know what Marxism is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BIDEN does not know.    HE is under the influence of
> persons LOGICALLY called Marxists   (at lease THEY
> THEMSELVES fancy themselves marxists)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another person who has no idea what Marxism is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
Click to expand...


actually-----not entirely true,  but almost.    Marx did not present THE RACE CARD


----------



## playtime

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
Click to expand...


that would be the trump humping MAGATs parroting donny.


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden actually says racist things himself.
> 
> Trump's supposed racist statements are you lying about what he said.
> 
> Biden is the actual racist.   Democrats are the actual racist party.  The party of slavery, Jim Crow, the KKK, lynchings, segregation and cross burning.  And now if you are a black and try to leave the party, you'll learn that lynching is still a very big part of Democrats keeping blacks on the plantation.  It's just electronic now.
> 
> You're the one who has to get real.
> 
> And don't be a dumb ass and vote for a Marxist.   Joe's controlled by the left now.   He can't even answer questions from the public without someone writing his answer on a teleprompter for him.   Trump has good and bad things about him, but Biden is ALL bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Repubs of today are the Democrats of yesteryear. You guys keep on saying that and acting like Dixiecrats are the same thing. So you think George Wallace would have voted for Obama? Is that what you are saying?? RATFLMAO!!
> How is Biden a racist and Marxist? Give examples.
> 
> Biden could have a lobotomy and he'd still be a better president than that piece of garbage in the WH. Your country is the laughing stock of the world at the moment due to him. EVERYBODY laughs at you. And no, you can't keep on talking about US exceptionalism as your country starts sliding into irrelevance as a country and you all - both sides of the aisle - bitch and moan all day how shit your country is now. The US used to be universally respected, even by its enemies. I guess all empires decline. However, most last a few hundred years. The US lasted for 70.
Click to expand...


Racist:  Vote for my lily white ass or you're not black.   Republicans are going to keep you on the plantation.   Blacks are not diverse like Asians.   Then there's putting more non-violent black drug users in prison than anyone ever.  And the endless misquotes of Trump saying he said racist things when he didn't is flagrantly racist as it's targeting people by their skin color for manipulation.

Marxist:  The green new deal, anti-fracking, leftist violence destroying cities and rationalizing it.  And he was VP in the most Marxist government ever.

You know all this.  You claim to know all this stuff, but if you don't want to know it you're suddenly some dumb ass Kiwi backwoodsman who's never read a paper or seen a TV


----------



## playtime

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
Click to expand...


at least 2000 reported cases.  

2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder, would these same Cons be defending a President HRC if she had allowed almost 200,00 Americans DIE of Covid?
> 
> 
> 
> They would be understandably furious and pushing legal proceedings.  I'd  agree.
> 
> But no, they're little obedient Trumpster bunnies, so they didn't see nuffin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost 200,000 didn’t die because of wuhan flu. Prove it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mac1958 i posted the cdc link! Any time asswipe. I’m here. Prove they died of wuhan! Ready go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you're right.
> 
> Why do you think Trump is a liar about this?  He's backing up the numbers.  Is he part of the conspiracy?
> 
> What's your take on this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He called the numbers a hoax! Not sure your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, okay, could you provide a link to that?
Click to expand...

sure









						Partly false claim: Overall U.S. death count remains stable versus previous years, hinting COVID-19 not as deadly as feared
					

An image circulating on social media suggests COVID-19 isn't as deadly as feared because the overall weekly death count remains relatively stable compared to previous years, despite fatalities relating to the novel coronavirus. This claim is misleading and requires context.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden is now controlled by the hard left.   Here's a dollar, buy a clue.
> 
> No one has put more non-violent black drug users in prison than Joe Biden.
> 
> 47 years of government corruption and he hasn't done shit other than putting all the black drug users in jail.  Funny how he has all the answers now when he didn't have a single answer before.
> 
> So you you have anything to add this time that any other American leftist Democrat wouldn't say themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Show me the stats from reliable sources. I'm more than happy to change my mind.
Click to expand...


You don't know about the crime bill Biden wrote and all the blacks it locked up?   See, when it comes to Democrats, you pounce and know all this stuff and argue it.

But with Democrats cutting a big old fart, you're like what?  I don't smell anything, nothing at all.  Do research for me.

You're clearly like every other Democrat in that you won't man up to it when you get it, you keep asking for things you've seen over and over and over


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
Click to expand...

from your link..

_according to advocacy groups that compile the data. _

what group might that be?  what kind of bullshit is all I say.  BULLSHIT

Advocacy group LOL.

BTW, you hate me cause I'm white!!!! there's that.  so you have no ground to stand on .


----------



## jc456

kaz said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden is now controlled by the hard left.   Here's a dollar, buy a clue.
> 
> No one has put more non-violent black drug users in prison than Joe Biden.
> 
> 47 years of government corruption and he hasn't done shit other than putting all the black drug users in jail.  Funny how he has all the answers now when he didn't have a single answer before.
> 
> So you you have anything to add this time that any other American leftist Democrat wouldn't say themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Show me the stats from reliable sources. I'm more than happy to change my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know about the crime bill Biden wrote and all the blacks it locked up?   See, when it comes to Democrats, you pounce and know all this stuff and argue it.
> 
> But with Democrats cutting a big old fart, you're like what?  I don't smell anything, nothing at all.  Do research for me.
> 
> You're clearly like every other Democrat in that you won't man up to it when you get it, you keep asking for things you've seen over and over and over
Click to expand...

and then denying it ever happened.  Denying what they stated they knew nothing about, then amazingly they can claim it false.  How, if they did no research, how can they even discuss?


----------



## playtime

Doc7505 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there certainly is. President TRump was correct to down play the Chinese Covid-19 Virus in an attempt to avert the panic that did occur when the extent of the Chinese Wuhan Covid-19 virus was announced....
> Obviously you were able to find toilet paper, bleach, antiseptics, masks and other vital items on the empty shelves of graocery stores, and Wally World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus panic buying causing ripple effects for businesses, families
> 
> 
> Many say that the panic buying has left a lot of families in difficult and sometimes dangerous situations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.deseret.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXX​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus panic shopping hits U.S. stores as Americans stock up on sanitizer, wipes and toilet paper
> 
> 
> Americans across the country are stocking up on hand sanitizer, cleaning wipes, toilet paper and other products to prepare for the spread of coronavirus. Long lines at stores and panic buying …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ktla.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXX​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 Global Roundup: Panic buying in severely hit countries
> 
> 
> Consumers around the world have reported supermarket shelves are emptied of items such as toilet paper, antibacterial handwash and sanitary items in the midst of coronavirus fears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.cgtn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXX​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: Why People Are in a Panic to Buy Toilet Paper
> 
> 
> Social media has been flooded with images from across the world of shopping carts lined up at check outs, empty shelves, and crazed shoppers carrying six months’ worth of toilet paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXX
> View attachment 388188
> ******
> View attachment 388190
> ******
> View attachment 388191​
Click to expand...


what was his excuse since?  what is his excuse NOW -

 not encouraging the use of masks as the experts say will cut down transmission up to 75%?

holding an indoor rally & openly defying the state of nevada's mandated ban of gatherings of more than 50 people?

donny -  ' the law & order ' prez is in di-rect violation.

c'mon -  let's hear the rw nutter spin machine!


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, arrogant ass.  I'll give that all due consideration.
> 
> What's stupid is voting for a racist, Marxist like Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I missed this one. Anybody who calls Biden a Marxist doesn't know jack about shit. Doesn't even know what Marxism is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BIDEN does not know.    HE is under the influence of
> persons LOGICALLY called Marxists   (at lease THEY
> THEMSELVES fancy themselves marxists)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another person who has no idea what Marxism is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you enlighten us...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll wait for Rosie's explanation of how Biden is a Marxist. Then I'll dismantle.
Click to expand...


Good luck dismantling the truth.    Two things you have to include are you can't make arguments based on his position decades ago and you can't pretend that he's calling the shots anymore with what he believes.  He had to use a teleprompter to answer questions from the public


----------



## kaz

gmeyers1944 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese isn't a race, Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asian is, silly. What race do you think the Chinese are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called it the CHINA virus, not the ASIAN virus, Fuckwit.
> 
> You really are dumber than a box of retarded hammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn’t complicated if you just use your brain. I don’t know why to have to explain simple concepts to supposed intelligent adults.
> 
> Asian people are harassed because people assume or believe they’re Chinese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes you a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would not call Colfax a racist. Based on what he/she posted here. All I see are facts, not opinions (which could lead to a belief in racism)
Click to expand...


I am good with your argument on that, but I disagree for another reason.   He is constantly using the argument that to disagree with him is racist, which is in my view flagrantly racist.  It is NOT relying on facts, it is trying to target and manipulate "people of color" based on their skin color


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there certainly is. President TRump was correct to down play the Chinese Covid-19 Virus in an attempt to avert the panic that did occur when the extent of the Chinese Wuhan Covid-19 virus was announced....
> Obviously you were able to find toilet paper, bleach, antiseptics, masks and other vital items on the empty shelves of graocery stores, and Wally World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus panic buying causing ripple effects for businesses, families
> 
> 
> Many say that the panic buying has left a lot of families in difficult and sometimes dangerous situations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.deseret.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXX​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus panic shopping hits U.S. stores as Americans stock up on sanitizer, wipes and toilet paper
> 
> 
> Americans across the country are stocking up on hand sanitizer, cleaning wipes, toilet paper and other products to prepare for the spread of coronavirus. Long lines at stores and panic buying …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ktla.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXX​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 Global Roundup: Panic buying in severely hit countries
> 
> 
> Consumers around the world have reported supermarket shelves are emptied of items such as toilet paper, antibacterial handwash and sanitary items in the midst of coronavirus fears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.cgtn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXX​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: Why People Are in a Panic to Buy Toilet Paper
> 
> 
> Social media has been flooded with images from across the world of shopping carts lined up at check outs, empty shelves, and crazed shoppers carrying six months’ worth of toilet paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXX
> View attachment 388188
> ******
> View attachment 388190
> ******
> View attachment 388191​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what was his excuse since?  what is his excuse NOW -
> 
> not encouraging the use of masks as the experts say will cut down transmission up to 75%?
> 
> holding an indoor rally & openly defying the state of nevada's mandated ban of gatherings of more than 50 people?
> 
> donny -  ' the law & order ' prez is in di-rect violation.
> 
> c'mon -  let's hear the rw nutter spin machine!
Click to expand...

why does it bother you what others want to do? nobody invited you. what a  burden it must be to worry about 330 million people and their activity.  BTW, who died and left you that burden?


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> gmeyers1944 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese isn't a race, Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asian is, silly. What race do you think the Chinese are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called it the CHINA virus, not the ASIAN virus, Fuckwit.
> 
> You really are dumber than a box of retarded hammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn’t complicated if you just use your brain. I don’t know why to have to explain simple concepts to supposed intelligent adults.
> 
> Asian people are harassed because people assume or believe they’re Chinese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes you a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Please explain how that makes me a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You assume an entire race belongs to ONE country.  You are either a racist, or dumber than a box of retarded toenail clippings.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, no. I did not assume an entire race belongs to one country. Where the hell did you get that impression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your post.  Can you not keep up with your own bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No post of mine said any such thing. You’re putting words in my mouth. Getting desperate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you can't keep up with your own bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't keep up with your warped mind putting words in my mouth.
> 
> I never said what you're accusing me of saying. But I am saying that racists don't really take the time to worry whether the person they're harassing is Chinese, Korean, Japanese or any other Asian nationality. They will take their anger out on anyone who fits the description.
> 
> Anger that is stoked by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Anger that is stoked by Trump.*
> 
> Once again, I must ask you for the evidence you can't produce.............just for fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been living in a cave? Trump has been harping on China constantly about coronavirus. He is stoking anger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> President Trump is not "stoking anger". He is stating facts. People who get angry are responsible for their anger. Are you guilty of that? One could easily come to that conclusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump has spent a lot of time using fake accusations and innuendo to coddle irrational and misplaced hatred as a way to deflect from his own failing.
Click to expand...


You just hate Trump and will always make the case against him despite the facts.   Once you declared your completely biased hatred to the man, you gave up your right to have credibility with using just your opinion against him as you did here


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> . He is constantly using the argument that to disagree with him is racist, which is in my view flagrantly racist.


I have done no such thing. You aren’t being honest.


----------



## kaz

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gmeyers1944 said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump is not "stoking anger". He is stating facts. People who get angry are responsible for their anger. Are you guilty of that? One could easily come to that conclusion
> 
> 
> 
> No, Trump has spent a lot of time using fake accusations and innuendo to coddle irrational and misplaced hatred as a way to deflect from his own failing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> This is fun watching you squirm.
Click to expand...


colfax isn't even trying to make an argument anymore.  He's just stamping his feet and pounding the walls with his fist and screaming I hate him, I hate him, I hate him.

Which leads one with a critical mind to the conclusion that colfax hates him, and nothing else


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> . He is constantly using the argument that to disagree with him is racist, which is in my view flagrantly racist.
> 
> 
> 
> I have done no such thing. You aren’t being honest.
Click to expand...

nope, he nailed it.


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gmeyers1944 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese isn't a race, Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asian is, silly. What race do you think the Chinese are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called it the CHINA virus, not the ASIAN virus, Fuckwit.
> 
> You really are dumber than a box of retarded hammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn’t complicated if you just use your brain. I don’t know why to have to explain simple concepts to supposed intelligent adults.
> 
> Asian people are harassed because people assume or believe they’re Chinese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes you a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Please explain how that makes me a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You assume an entire race belongs to ONE country.  You are either a racist, or dumber than a box of retarded toenail clippings.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, no. I did not assume an entire race belongs to one country. Where the hell did you get that impression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your post.  Can you not keep up with your own bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No post of mine said any such thing. You’re putting words in my mouth. Getting desperate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you can't keep up with your own bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't keep up with your warped mind putting words in my mouth.
> 
> I never said what you're accusing me of saying. But I am saying that racists don't really take the time to worry whether the person they're harassing is Chinese, Korean, Japanese or any other Asian nationality. They will take their anger out on anyone who fits the description.
> 
> Anger that is stoked by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Anger that is stoked by Trump.*
> 
> Once again, I must ask you for the evidence you can't produce.............just for fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been living in a cave? Trump has been harping on China constantly about coronavirus. He is stoking anger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> President Trump is not "stoking anger". He is stating facts. People who get angry are responsible for their anger. Are you guilty of that? One could easily come to that conclusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump has spent a lot of time using fake accusations and innuendo to coddle irrational and misplaced hatred as a way to deflect from his own failing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just hate Trump and will always make the case against him despite the facts.   Once you declared your completely biased hatred to the man, you gave up your right to have credibility with using just your opinion against him as you did here
Click to expand...

Yes, I know. This is straight from your Trump cult programming. I’ve heard it a million times from you drones. This is why you’re unreachable. You will never listen to any criticism of Trump. He is perfect.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> gmeyers1944 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gmeyers1944 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Anger that is stoked by Trump.*
> 
> Once again, I must ask you for the evidence you can't produce.............just for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been living in a cave? Trump has been harping on China constantly about coronavirus. He is stoking anger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> President Trump is not "stoking anger". He is stating facts. People who get angry are responsible for their anger. Are you guilty of that? One could easily come to that conclusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump has spent a lot of time using fake accusations and innuendo to coddle irrational and misplaced hatred as a way to deflect from his own failing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the Dems who are guilty of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has been blaming China and the WHO relentlessly as a way to deflect from his own failing.
Click to expand...


Still nothing but your rage driven hate fueled opinion.   

I stipulate to that you hate Trump.   That's the only point you're supporting


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> Yes, I know. This is straight from your Trump cult programming. I’ve heard it a million times from you drones. This is why you’re unreachable. You will never listen to any criticism of Trump. He is perfect.


and he appears demonstrating what he claims he doesn't do.  the irony.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones with zero evidence Trump's words caused them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you acknowledge that Asian Americans were harassed and discriminated against because of the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not.  They were nuts before the virus.  You really have no connections.  You can't link the term China virus to the incidents, you can't link the incidents to a party, you are just making it all up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling it the China virus is stoking the flames. That’s why the medical community recommends against it. Trump chooses to ignore it, then he’s going to be held responsible for his choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Complete political correctness and a load of crap.  Everyone knows that "China virus" refers to where it's from.
> 
> Endless fake rules like this are how the left strangle a culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know. You keep saying that "everyone" knows this or that, but yet we can find many examples of idiots who don't get that.
> 
> So sorry, but the facts betray your insistence. Honestly, what did you expect? Trump has been dumbing down his supporters to the point of turning them into children.
Click to expand...


colfax:   Prove me wrong!

Sure, Chuckie, it's my job to prove you wrong, not your job to prove you correct.

You made two completely unsupported claims;

1)  Linking nuts screaming at Asians to Trump calling it the Chinese virus

2) Linking the nuts to the Republican party

You just assumed it.   Like four of us have kept asking you for evidence, and you have none.

Yes, there are nuts out there, no one disagrees with that.  But you made more claims than that and have proven NOTHING.  And no, prove you wrong is bull shit.  Prove yourself right


----------



## kaz

Mac1958 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the behavior of a SOCIOPATH, as is defending and enabling it.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knew what was going on, boychick.  Calm down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And right on cue.
Click to expand...


Yes, I am reliable for standing up against your lies.

So Biden is your Messiah, I get it.   You worship him.  But that Trump lied and no one know what was going on and no one did anything is a complete and utter lie.   Play it down means not hype it.   Once again you're following the Democrat playbook.   Misquote Trump and then pretend HE is the one lying when it's you, Holmes.  You're as shallow as the kiddie pool


----------



## kaz

Dagosa said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama says he loves liars you are needed go spread those Biden lies lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT  OBAMA!
> 
> YOU JUST CAN'T MAKE THIS SHIT UP!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bbbbbbuuuuutttt Obama!
> 
> What a buffoon.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as I said chumpy mc chump
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT OBAMA
> 
> Rent free in your empty head.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 388052
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whatever floats your boats chump your argument has been easily defeated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT OBAMA
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT BENGHAZI
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT EMAILS
> 
> ROTFLMFAO
> 
> You tards are so easily predictable it is pathetic.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After three years this is how MAGA looks. 200k dead, recession and demonstrations.
> Wow, three more years and Putin will be in Trumps cabinet. He’s already his campaign manager.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's responsible for a global pandemic.  Of course he is!  Stupid schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s an idiot. Still promoting large gatherings without a mask, he really doesn’t give a shit about spreading disease. He’s a walking orange cesspool of stupidity.
Click to expand...


OK, Stewie, thanks


----------



## kaz

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How stupid would someone have to be to think that Chinese virus refers to American Chinese?   My God.  Every time I think colfax can't look any more stupid, he proves me wrong.  Amazing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2,120 [ reported ] hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic*
> By Erin Donaghue
> July 2, 2020 / 1:57 PM      / CBS News
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
Click to expand...


There have been a half a million abortions since it started.  We're a country of 330 million people.  2,120 incidents?   There are a lot of nuts out there.   This totally undercuts your argument.  You're hyping another crisis that doesn't exist.

And "incidents" mostly means things that are basically rude and annoying.   Democrats chase people out of restaurants, you've committed way more than 2,150 incidents of harassment to Trump supporters in your hate and intolerance


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones with zero evidence Trump's words caused them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you acknowledge that Asian Americans were harassed and discriminated against because of the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not.  They were nuts before the virus.  You really have no connections.  You can't link the term China virus to the incidents, you can't link the incidents to a party, you are just making it all up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling it the China virus is stoking the flames. That’s why the medical community recommends against it. Trump chooses to ignore it, then he’s going to be held responsible for his choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Complete political correctness and a load of crap.  Everyone knows that "China virus" refers to where it's from.
> 
> Endless fake rules like this are how the left strangle a culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know. You keep saying that "everyone" knows this or that, but yet we can find many examples of idiots who don't get that.
> 
> So sorry, but the facts betray your insistence. Honestly, what did you expect? Trump has been dumbing down his supporters to the point of turning them into children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> colfax:   Prove me wrong!
> 
> Sure, Chuckie, it's my job to prove you wrong, not your job to prove you correct.
> 
> You made two completely unsupported claims;
> 
> 1)  Linking nuts screaming at Asians to Trump calling it the Chinese virus
> 
> 2) Linking the nuts to the Republican party
> 
> You just assumed it.   Like four of us have kept asking you for evidence, and you have none.
> 
> Yes, there are nuts out there, no one disagrees with that.  But you made more claims than that and have proven NOTHING.  And no, prove you wrong is bull shit.  Prove yourself right
Click to expand...


Why shouldn't I assume it? It's exactly what we predicted would happen.


----------



## kaz

irosie91 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, arrogant ass.  I'll give that all due consideration.
> 
> What's stupid is voting for a racist, Marxist like Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I missed this one. Anybody who calls Biden a Marxist doesn't know jack about shit. Doesn't even know what Marxism is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BIDEN does not know.    HE is under the influence of
> persons LOGICALLY called Marxists   (at lease THEY
> THEMSELVES fancy themselves marxists)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another person who has no idea what Marxism is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually-----not entirely true,  but almost.    Marx did not present THE RACE CARD
Click to expand...


I didn't say everything the Democrats do is Marxist, I said they support all the primary Marxist principles.  Those are not equivalent statements


----------



## playtime

Mac1958 said:


> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com



that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.

they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.


----------



## kaz

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that would be the trump humping MAGATs parroting donny.
Click to expand...


Playtime goes playground.  No I'm not, YOU are!   Bam!  You are, dance dance.  I'm not, you are!

Grow up


----------



## kaz

playtime said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
Click to expand...


OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.

Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> . He is constantly using the argument that to disagree with him is racist, which is in my view flagrantly racist.
> 
> 
> 
> I have done no such thing. You aren’t being honest.
Click to expand...


It's your whole shtick, man boy


----------



## playtime

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> from your link..
> 
> _according to advocacy groups that compile the data. _
> 
> what group might that be?  what kind of bullshit is all I say.  BULLSHIT
> 
> Advocacy group LOL.
> 
> BTW, you hate me cause I'm white!!!! there's that.  so you have no ground to stand on .
Click to expand...


i don't hate you.

i pity you.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gmeyers1944 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese isn't a race, Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asian is, silly. What race do you think the Chinese are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called it the CHINA virus, not the ASIAN virus, Fuckwit.
> 
> You really are dumber than a box of retarded hammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn’t complicated if you just use your brain. I don’t know why to have to explain simple concepts to supposed intelligent adults.
> 
> Asian people are harassed because people assume or believe they’re Chinese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes you a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Please explain how that makes me a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You assume an entire race belongs to ONE country.  You are either a racist, or dumber than a box of retarded toenail clippings.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, no. I did not assume an entire race belongs to one country. Where the hell did you get that impression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your post.  Can you not keep up with your own bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No post of mine said any such thing. You’re putting words in my mouth. Getting desperate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you can't keep up with your own bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't keep up with your warped mind putting words in my mouth.
> 
> I never said what you're accusing me of saying. But I am saying that racists don't really take the time to worry whether the person they're harassing is Chinese, Korean, Japanese or any other Asian nationality. They will take their anger out on anyone who fits the description.
> 
> Anger that is stoked by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Anger that is stoked by Trump.*
> 
> Once again, I must ask you for the evidence you can't produce.............just for fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been living in a cave? Trump has been harping on China constantly about coronavirus. He is stoking anger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> President Trump is not "stoking anger". He is stating facts. People who get angry are responsible for their anger. Are you guilty of that? One could easily come to that conclusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump has spent a lot of time using fake accusations and innuendo to coddle irrational and misplaced hatred as a way to deflect from his own failing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just hate Trump and will always make the case against him despite the facts.   Once you declared your completely biased hatred to the man, you gave up your right to have credibility with using just your opinion against him as you did here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I know. This is straight from your Trump cult programming. I’ve heard it a million times from you drones. This is why you’re unreachable. You will never listen to any criticism of Trump. He is perfect.
Click to expand...


Challenge accepted.  I'll say things I don't like about Trump and you say things you like about him.

1) I totally oppose farm subsidies

2) I want him to LEAVE Iraq and Afghanistan fully (and the entire middle east)

3) I'm pro-choice

4) His signing the spending bills he did before the covid was pathetic.   He signed massive deficit budgets then said he wouldn't do that anymore as if that explained why he did it the first time

OK, so let's start with four.  Your turn


----------



## kaz

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know. This is straight from your Trump cult programming. I’ve heard it a million times from you drones. This is why you’re unreachable. You will never listen to any criticism of Trump. He is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> and he appears demonstrating what he claims he doesn't do.  the irony.
Click to expand...


Yes.   I don't like a lot of things about Trump.  But colfax not only hates Trump but attacks him for both sides of the same issues at the same time.  Then says we can't evaluate it fairly like him.  He's a total Democrat dup.  His head was hollowed out and it's being used for surplus parking


----------



## airplanemechanic

I wonder if liberals realize that this "secret tape" they think they are hearing was Trump going on the record with Woodward. He knew he was being recorded. You think Trump would say something that would be that bad if he knew he was being recorded? Of course not.


----------



## kaz

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> from your link..
> 
> _according to advocacy groups that compile the data. _
> 
> what group might that be?  what kind of bullshit is all I say.  BULLSHIT
> 
> Advocacy group LOL.
> 
> BTW, you hate me cause I'm white!!!! there's that.  so you have no ground to stand on .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i don't hate you.
> 
> i pity you.
Click to expand...


Captain Condescending!

Take the ego down a coupla notches, toots


----------



## playtime

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there certainly is. President TRump was correct to down play the Chinese Covid-19 Virus in an attempt to avert the panic that did occur when the extent of the Chinese Wuhan Covid-19 virus was announced....
> Obviously you were able to find toilet paper, bleach, antiseptics, masks and other vital items on the empty shelves of graocery stores, and Wally World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus panic buying causing ripple effects for businesses, families
> 
> 
> Many say that the panic buying has left a lot of families in difficult and sometimes dangerous situations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.deseret.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXX​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus panic shopping hits U.S. stores as Americans stock up on sanitizer, wipes and toilet paper
> 
> 
> Americans across the country are stocking up on hand sanitizer, cleaning wipes, toilet paper and other products to prepare for the spread of coronavirus. Long lines at stores and panic buying …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ktla.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXX​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 Global Roundup: Panic buying in severely hit countries
> 
> 
> Consumers around the world have reported supermarket shelves are emptied of items such as toilet paper, antibacterial handwash and sanitary items in the midst of coronavirus fears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.cgtn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXX​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: Why People Are in a Panic to Buy Toilet Paper
> 
> 
> Social media has been flooded with images from across the world of shopping carts lined up at check outs, empty shelves, and crazed shoppers carrying six months’ worth of toilet paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXX
> View attachment 388188
> ******
> View attachment 388190
> ******
> View attachment 388191​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what was his excuse since?  what is his excuse NOW -
> 
> not encouraging the use of masks as the experts say will cut down transmission up to 75%?
> 
> holding an indoor rally & openly defying the state of nevada's mandated ban of gatherings of more than 50 people?
> 
> donny -  ' the law & order ' prez is in di-rect violation.
> 
> c'mon -  let's hear the rw nutter spin machine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why does it bother you what others want to do? nobody invited you. what a  burden it must be to worry about 330 million people and their activity.  BTW, who died and left you that burden?
Click to expand...


well -  since all the deplorables who attended, a good amt will get infected & then go home to spread their covid cooties around... 

duh duh duh.

that motorcycle rally & the poorly educated who attended a couple weeks ago have resulted in 250,000 cases.

soooooooooooooooooo............ in about 2 weeks from now, cases from the rally will start to get reported.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones with zero evidence Trump's words caused them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you acknowledge that Asian Americans were harassed and discriminated against because of the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not.  They were nuts before the virus.  You really have no connections.  You can't link the term China virus to the incidents, you can't link the incidents to a party, you are just making it all up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling it the China virus is stoking the flames. That’s why the medical community recommends against it. Trump chooses to ignore it, then he’s going to be held responsible for his choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Complete political correctness and a load of crap.  Everyone knows that "China virus" refers to where it's from.
> 
> Endless fake rules like this are how the left strangle a culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know. You keep saying that "everyone" knows this or that, but yet we can find many examples of idiots who don't get that.
> 
> So sorry, but the facts betray your insistence. Honestly, what did you expect? Trump has been dumbing down his supporters to the point of turning them into children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> colfax:   Prove me wrong!
> 
> Sure, Chuckie, it's my job to prove you wrong, not your job to prove you correct.
> 
> You made two completely unsupported claims;
> 
> 1)  Linking nuts screaming at Asians to Trump calling it the Chinese virus
> 
> 2) Linking the nuts to the Republican party
> 
> You just assumed it.   Like four of us have kept asking you for evidence, and you have none.
> 
> Yes, there are nuts out there, no one disagrees with that.  But you made more claims than that and have proven NOTHING.  And no, prove you wrong is bull shit.  Prove yourself right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why shouldn't I assume it? It's exactly what we predicted would happen.
Click to expand...


Causation fallacy.

OK then, here's something else you haven't proven.  Those incidents are an increase from normal rates.  2,150 incidents nationally?  That's tiny.   Show it's a dramatic increase.

That would have been an obvious question to you if you weren't a Democrat drone totally unable to think for yourself


----------



## playtime

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
Click to expand...


the link within the link:

http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf


----------



## playtime

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense that his relentless attacks on China as responsible for the coronavirus are going to have collateral damage.
> 
> Don't be a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn’t.  it is your wishful thinking because you lack any evidence.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's just a total coincidence that they noticed a rash of discrimination against Asians just at the same time that Trump has been harping on China relentlessly.
> 
> You're not that stupid, you just can't acknowledge you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid is anyone who thinks "Chinese virus" refers to Chinese Americans.   You know, you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> from your link..
> 
> _according to advocacy groups that compile the data. _
> 
> what group might that be?  what kind of bullshit is all I say.  BULLSHIT
> 
> Advocacy group LOL.
> 
> BTW, you hate me cause I'm white!!!! there's that.  so you have no ground to stand on .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i don't hate you.
> 
> i pity you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Captain Condescending!
> 
> Take the ego down a coupla notches, toots
Click to expand...


' it is what it is '


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gmeyers1944 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese isn't a race, Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asian is, silly. What race do you think the Chinese are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called it the CHINA virus, not the ASIAN virus, Fuckwit.
> 
> You really are dumber than a box of retarded hammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn’t complicated if you just use your brain. I don’t know why to have to explain simple concepts to supposed intelligent adults.
> 
> Asian people are harassed because people assume or believe they’re Chinese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes you a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Please explain how that makes me a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You assume an entire race belongs to ONE country.  You are either a racist, or dumber than a box of retarded toenail clippings.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, no. I did not assume an entire race belongs to one country. Where the hell did you get that impression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your post.  Can you not keep up with your own bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No post of mine said any such thing. You’re putting words in my mouth. Getting desperate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you can't keep up with your own bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't keep up with your warped mind putting words in my mouth.
> 
> I never said what you're accusing me of saying. But I am saying that racists don't really take the time to worry whether the person they're harassing is Chinese, Korean, Japanese or any other Asian nationality. They will take their anger out on anyone who fits the description.
> 
> Anger that is stoked by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Anger that is stoked by Trump.*
> 
> Once again, I must ask you for the evidence you can't produce.............just for fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been living in a cave? Trump has been harping on China constantly about coronavirus. He is stoking anger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> President Trump is not "stoking anger". He is stating facts. People who get angry are responsible for their anger. Are you guilty of that? One could easily come to that conclusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump has spent a lot of time using fake accusations and innuendo to coddle irrational and misplaced hatred as a way to deflect from his own failing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just hate Trump and will always make the case against him despite the facts.   Once you declared your completely biased hatred to the man, you gave up your right to have credibility with using just your opinion against him as you did here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I know. This is straight from your Trump cult programming. I’ve heard it a million times from you drones. This is why you’re unreachable. You will never listen to any criticism of Trump. He is perfect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Challenge accepted.  I'll say things I don't like about Trump and you say things you like about him.
> 
> 1) I totally oppose farm subsidies
> 
> 2) I want him to LEAVE Iraq and Afghanistan fully (and the entire middle east)
> 
> 3) I'm pro-choice
> 
> 4) His signing the spending bills he did before the covid was pathetic.   He signed massive deficit budgets then said he wouldn't do that anymore as if that explained why he did it the first time
> 
> OK, so let's start with four.  Your turn
Click to expand...


The UAE Israel peace deal is a good step.

First step act was good.

Negotiating with Taliban, not a good thing, but in the circumstances is the right thing to do.

His administration is getting more aggressive about fighting HIV in some poor areas of the country.

By the way, we are so far away from the actual topic here. Your claim was that Biden spoke out against the travel ban, an assertion which is never given evidence for. I explained that the criticism of Trump's response as being xenophobic comes from a different concern, having nothing to do with a travel ban. Now, you may not share that concern, but that's also irrelevant to the point, that Biden and Democrats have it.


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones with zero evidence Trump's words caused them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you acknowledge that Asian Americans were harassed and discriminated against because of the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not.  They were nuts before the virus.  You really have no connections.  You can't link the term China virus to the incidents, you can't link the incidents to a party, you are just making it all up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling it the China virus is stoking the flames. That’s why the medical community recommends against it. Trump chooses to ignore it, then he’s going to be held responsible for his choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Complete political correctness and a load of crap.  Everyone knows that "China virus" refers to where it's from.
> 
> Endless fake rules like this are how the left strangle a culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know. You keep saying that "everyone" knows this or that, but yet we can find many examples of idiots who don't get that.
> 
> So sorry, but the facts betray your insistence. Honestly, what did you expect? Trump has been dumbing down his supporters to the point of turning them into children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> colfax:   Prove me wrong!
> 
> Sure, Chuckie, it's my job to prove you wrong, not your job to prove you correct.
> 
> You made two completely unsupported claims;
> 
> 1)  Linking nuts screaming at Asians to Trump calling it the Chinese virus
> 
> 2) Linking the nuts to the Republican party
> 
> You just assumed it.   Like four of us have kept asking you for evidence, and you have none.
> 
> Yes, there are nuts out there, no one disagrees with that.  But you made more claims than that and have proven NOTHING.  And no, prove you wrong is bull shit.  Prove yourself right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why shouldn't I assume it? It's exactly what we predicted would happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Causation fallacy.
> 
> OK then, here's something else you haven't proven.  Those incidents are an increase from normal rates.  2,150 incidents nationally?  That's tiny.   Show it's a dramatic increase.
> 
> That would have been an obvious question to you if you weren't a Democrat drone totally unable to think for yourself
Click to expand...

Establishing causality is not always easy, but this fulfills multiple criteria. Temporality, specificity, plausibility, coherence. 

It's also completely unnecessary to call it the China virus unless you're attempting to direct anger of the virus at a specific group.


----------



## playtime

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link provides ZERO EVIDENCE those acts were caused by calling it the Chinese virus.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How stupid would someone have to be to think that Chinese virus refers to American Chinese?   My God.  Every time I think colfax can't look any more stupid, he proves me wrong.  Amazing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2,120 [ reported ] hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic*
> By Erin Donaghue
> July 2, 2020 / 1:57 PM      / CBS News
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There have been a half a million abortions since it started.  We're a country of 330 million people.  2,120 incidents?   There are a lot of nuts out there.   This totally undercuts your argument.  You're hyping another crisis that doesn't exist.
> 
> And "incidents" mostly means things that are basically rude and annoying.   Democrats chase people out of restaurants, you've committed way more than 2,150 incidents of harassment to Trump supporters in your hate and intolerance
Click to expand...


well thanx for the attempted spin.  i'm not 'hyping' anything.  you & nostra said it isn't happening.

it is.  THAT is the point.

& i don't play the 'deflect & what aboutism' game ...  

nope, homey don't play that.


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> It's also completely unnecessary to call it the China virus unless you're attempting to direct anger of the virus at a specific group.


in your opinion.  you're allowed that.  in everyone else who blame the outbreak on them, nope.  accept it, it came from there so there's that fact.


----------



## jbrownson0831

playtime said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
Click to expand...

Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> well thanx for the attempted spin. i'm not 'hyping' anything. you & nostra said it isn't happening.


yes you are.


----------



## jc456

jbrownson0831 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
Click to expand...

you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.


----------



## colfax_m

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's also completely unnecessary to call it the China virus unless you're attempting to direct anger of the virus at a specific group.
> 
> 
> 
> in your opinion.  you're allowed that.  in everyone else who blame the outbreak on them, nope.  accept it, it came from there so there's that fact.
Click to expand...

That’s fine but you open yourself to legitimate criticism for this.


----------



## playtime

jbrownson0831 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
Click to expand...


i don't have any lawbreaking thugs...  i support protesters demonstrating their   first amendment right to peaceably assemble... & so does biden.

i supported the right for the torch bearers to do the same as long as they weren't attacking anybody or running people down....

oh wait .... that happened too, 'eh?


----------



## jbrownson0831

jc456 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
Click to expand...

I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.


----------



## colfax_m

jbrownson0831 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
Click to expand...

Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.

Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's also completely unnecessary to call it the China virus unless you're attempting to direct anger of the virus at a specific group.
> 
> 
> 
> in your opinion.  you're allowed that.  in everyone else who blame the outbreak on them, nope.  accept it, it came from there so there's that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s fine but you open yourself to legitimate criticism for this.
Click to expand...

how so?  it's where it originated.  fact.  The Chinese didn't inform the world, negligent. willfully or not is an opinion. you can't even agree it's where it originated, that makes you dishonest.


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
Click to expand...

Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.


----------



## playtime

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's also completely unnecessary to call it the China virus unless you're attempting to direct anger of the virus at a specific group.
> 
> 
> 
> in your opinion.  you're allowed that.  in everyone else who blame the outbreak on them, nope.  accept it, it came from there so there's that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s fine but you open yourself to legitimate criticism for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how so?  it's where it originated.  fact.  The Chinese didn't inform the world, negligent. willfully or not is an opinion. you can't even agree it's where it originated, that makes you dishonest.
Click to expand...


why did donny praise china all thru the month of february after he knew how deadly it was?


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.


what is it you need him to do?


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> why did donny praise china all thru the month of february?


they were cooperating?


----------



## colfax_m

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
Click to expand...

It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.


what do you need him to do?


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
Click to expand...

Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.


he's a pedophile, how do you believe he is going to appease folks like me, half the nation?  come on, what is it he can do now that he's been unable to do for 45 years?

BTW, I have your green new deal right here.


----------



## colfax_m

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's also completely unnecessary to call it the China virus unless you're attempting to direct anger of the virus at a specific group.
> 
> 
> 
> in your opinion.  you're allowed that.  in everyone else who blame the outbreak on them, nope.  accept it, it came from there so there's that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s fine but you open yourself to legitimate criticism for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how so?  it's where it originated.  fact.  The Chinese didn't inform the world, negligent. willfully or not is an opinion. you can't even agree it's where it originated, that makes you dishonest.
Click to expand...

It came from nature. Viruses aren’t political entities. They don’t have nationalities. Where did I disagree where it originated? If you just lie about what I say, why should I speak to you?

You’re not thinking of the unintended consequences.


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> It came from nature.


you don't know that.  We have evidence of a virus leak, where?  Wuhan where guess what, they have a fking lab and had the virus in it.


----------



## colfax_m

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
Click to expand...

Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> Where did I disagree where it originated? If you just lie about what I say, why should I speak to you?


you said it wasn't the Chinese flu.


----------



## colfax_m

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> It came from nature.
> 
> 
> 
> you don't know that.  We have evidence of a virus leak, where?  Wuhan where guess what, they have a fking lab and had the virus in it.
Click to expand...

Oh, okay. So we are going to go with a fringe conspiracy theory?


----------



## colfax_m

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I disagree where it originated? If you just lie about what I say, why should I speak to you?
> 
> 
> 
> you said it wasn't the Chinese flu.
Click to expand...

I said that’s not what we call it because it stigmatizes an entire population for no reason among other things. 

You shouldn’t jump to conclusions.


----------



## colfax_m

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> 
> 
> he's a pedophile, how do you believe he is going to appease folks like me, half the nation?  come on, what is it he can do now that he's been unable to do for 45 years?
> 
> BTW, I have your green new deal right here.
Click to expand...

You’re an idiot. I’m out. Sorry I tried to treat you like a rational adult. That’s just not who you are.


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
Click to expand...

Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.


----------



## colfax_m

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
Click to expand...

Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.

What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.

Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.


----------



## kaz

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
Click to expand...


So things like this:

" Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."

And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.

Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.

Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left. 

And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?

That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you


----------



## Camp

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
Click to expand...

Weird how Joe's support and approval ratings are surging while Trump numbers stay low and even drop.  Rumor has it a majority of Americans are looking for stability, rational thinking, maturity, and perhaps some wisdom from a leader.


----------



## Claudette

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.



There's all kinds to be said.

Well if you think Trump lied then you must know Pelousy told one and all not to worry. The virus was nothing and they should all enjoy the Chinese New Year. I'd bet you also know she called Trump a racist when he tried to stop flights into the us to stop the spread of the virus.

Hypocrite your name is Penelope.


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
Click to expand...


Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?

The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.


----------



## Claudette

Camp said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weird how Joe's support and approval ratings are surging while Trump numbers stay low and even drop.  Rumor has it a majority of Americans are looking for stability, rational thinking, maturity, and perhaps some wisdom from a leader.
Click to expand...


LMAO Well they sure won't get it from Joe since a leader he ain't.


----------



## kaz

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> from your link..
> 
> _according to advocacy groups that compile the data. _
> 
> what group might that be?  what kind of bullshit is all I say.  BULLSHIT
> 
> Advocacy group LOL.
> 
> BTW, you hate me cause I'm white!!!! there's that.  so you have no ground to stand on .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i don't hate you.
> 
> i pity you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Captain Condescending!
> 
> Take the ego down a coupla notches, toots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ' it is what it is '
Click to expand...


Bull shit, it's not that.   You do hate him, you don't pity him, and you were doing it specifically to be condescending as an insult.  That is what it is


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
Click to expand...


Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.

Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.

OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
Click to expand...

Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
Click to expand...





kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
Click to expand...

I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.

And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.


----------



## Penelope

Claudette said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's all kinds to be said.
> 
> Well if you think Trump lied then you must know Pelousy told one and all not to worry. The virus was nothing and they should all enjoy the Chinese New Year. I'd bet you also know she called Trump a racist when he tried to stop flights into the us to stop the spread of the virus.
> 
> Hypocrite your name is Penelope.
Click to expand...


No she did, but tramp is a racist.  That is because she was unaware what Tramp knew.


----------



## colfax_m

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".
Click to expand...


So when Trump tells you that the virus is no big deal, and tells Woodward it’s a huge deal, how does that make you feel? Trump doesn’t think you’re capable of hearing the truth.


----------



## Camp

Claudette said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weird how Joe's support and approval ratings are surging while Trump numbers stay low and even drop.  Rumor has it a majority of Americans are looking for stability, rational thinking, maturity, and perhaps some wisdom from a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO Well they sure won't get it from Joe since a leader he ain't.
Click to expand...

Biden isn't or hasn't been a leader? Only a brainwashed fool would deny Biden's being a national leader for decades. He has been elected by his constituents for decades, served as a leader in the Senate, and elected as VP twice.  Your guy barely won one election without the popular vote and with Russian help.


----------



## Claudette

Penelope said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's all kinds to be said.
> 
> Well if you think Trump lied then you must know Pelousy told one and all not to worry. The virus was nothing and they should all enjoy the Chinese New Year. I'd bet you also know she called Trump a racist when he tried to stop flights into the us to stop the spread of the virus.
> 
> Hypocrite your name is Penelope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No she did, but tramp is a racist.  That is because she was unaware what Tramp knew.
Click to expand...


Trump isn't a racist and never has been. That's another nugget of foolishness you bought into. 

She sure knew what she knew. Don't worry about the virus. Its nothing. Enjoy the Chinese New year. 

Hypocrite your name is Penelope.


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Trump tells you that the virus is no big deal, and tells Woodward it’s a huge deal, how does that make you feel? Trump doesn’t think you’re capable of hearing the truth.
Click to expand...

That is up to the decision maker...which neither you or me is.  All presidents, governors, generals, etc, weigh the information they receive with what they decide to share.  I spent 25 years in the Navy so I respect that task we place on our leaders.  Too bad you are just a mindless moron who cannot.


----------



## Claudette

Camp said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weird how Joe's support and approval ratings are surging while Trump numbers stay low and even drop.  Rumor has it a majority of Americans are looking for stability, rational thinking, maturity, and perhaps some wisdom from a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO Well they sure won't get it from Joe since a leader he ain't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden isn't or hasn't been a leader? Only a brainwashed fool would deny Biden's being a national leader for decades. He has been elected by his constituents for decades, served as a leader in the Senate, and elected as VP twice.  Your guy barely won one election without the popular vote and with Russian help.
Click to expand...


A leader?? He was VP for eight years and in politics for decades and never accomplished a damned thing. 

Trump won even though every poll, pundit and talking head said Hiterly would be the POTUS in 2016. And he knew nothing about what Russia would do. In fact it wouldn't have mattered who Hitlery's opponent was they would have done the same thing. Mueller cleared Trump. Get over it.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Camp said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weird how Joe's support and approval ratings are surging while Trump numbers stay low and even drop.  Rumor has it a majority of Americans are looking for stability, rational thinking, maturity, and perhaps some wisdom from a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO Well they sure won't get it from Joe since a leader he ain't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden isn't or hasn't been a leader? Only a brainwashed fool would deny Biden's being a national leader for decades. He has been elected by his constituents for decades, served as a leader in the Senate, and elected as VP twice.  Your guy barely won one election without the popular vote and with Russian help.
Click to expand...

Again, Bizarro World.....only a brainwashed idiot would say Biden is anything but a pandering shill.


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Trump tells you that the virus is no big deal, and tells Woodward it’s a huge deal, how does that make you feel? Trump doesn’t think you’re capable of hearing the truth.
Click to expand...

And the virus is no more a big deal than the flu or any other disease.  Check the stats now that the killer Dem governors have wiped out their states with awful decisions.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
Click to expand...


Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.

And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.

I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.

On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.

Your indignation is totally feigned.

Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.

At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?


----------



## colfax_m

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Trump tells you that the virus is no big deal, and tells Woodward it’s a huge deal, how does that make you feel? Trump doesn’t think you’re capable of hearing the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is up to the decision maker...which neither you or me is.  All presidents, governors, generals, etc, weigh the information they receive with what they decide to share.  I spent 25 years in the Navy so I respect that task we place on our leaders.  Too bad you are just a mindless moron who cannot.
Click to expand...

It’s hard for me to express how troubling this attitude is.

We aren’t in the military, we are citizens of a nation with elected leaders. Those leaders are responsible to us, not the other way around


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Trump tells you that the virus is no big deal, and tells Woodward it’s a huge deal, how does that make you feel? Trump doesn’t think you’re capable of hearing the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is up to the decision maker...which neither you or me is.  All presidents, governors, generals, etc, weigh the information they receive with what they decide to share.  I spent 25 years in the Navy so I respect that task we place on our leaders.  Too bad you are just a mindless moron who cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s hard for me to express how troubling this attitude is.
> 
> We aren’t in the military, we are citizens of a nation with elected leaders. Those leaders are responsible to us, not the other way around
Click to expand...


That Trump somehow hid the virus from you is another of your butt stupid lies.  Just pathetic


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
Click to expand...

You brought up Sanders, not me. 

I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Trump tells you that the virus is no big deal, and tells Woodward it’s a huge deal, how does that make you feel? Trump doesn’t think you’re capable of hearing the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is up to the decision maker...which neither you or me is.  All presidents, governors, generals, etc, weigh the information they receive with what they decide to share.  I spent 25 years in the Navy so I respect that task we place on our leaders.  Too bad you are just a mindless moron who cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s hard for me to express how troubling this attitude is.
> 
> We aren’t in the military, we are citizens of a nation with elected leaders. Those leaders are responsible to us, not the other way around
Click to expand...

And that is EXACTLY why you don't get to know everything that is discussed at high levels with your leaders moron.  You wackos panic over rumor and innuendo as it is, we elect our leaders to discern and lead us not put us into panic like your stupid Democrat governors and mayors.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
Click to expand...


Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.

And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it.  It was just your diversion.

2,150 is about one in 150,000.

You have about 50 times that chance of being struck by lightning.

Yeah, they're terrified to go out ...


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Trump tells you that the virus is no big deal, and tells Woodward it’s a huge deal, how does that make you feel? Trump doesn’t think you’re capable of hearing the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is up to the decision maker...which neither you or me is.  All presidents, governors, generals, etc, weigh the information they receive with what they decide to share.  I spent 25 years in the Navy so I respect that task we place on our leaders.  Too bad you are just a mindless moron who cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s hard for me to express how troubling this attitude is.
> 
> We aren’t in the military, we are citizens of a nation with elected leaders. Those leaders are responsible to us, not the other way around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That Trump somehow hid the virus from you is another of your butt stupid lies.  Just pathetic
Click to expand...


He didn’t hide it from me. He hid the severity of the virus from his loyal supporters, the people who trust him. He betrayed their trust because he doesn’t respect them enough to be honest.


----------



## colfax_m

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Trump tells you that the virus is no big deal, and tells Woodward it’s a huge deal, how does that make you feel? Trump doesn’t think you’re capable of hearing the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is up to the decision maker...which neither you or me is.  All presidents, governors, generals, etc, weigh the information they receive with what they decide to share.  I spent 25 years in the Navy so I respect that task we place on our leaders.  Too bad you are just a mindless moron who cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s hard for me to express how troubling this attitude is.
> 
> We aren’t in the military, we are citizens of a nation with elected leaders. Those leaders are responsible to us, not the other way around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is EXACTLY why you don't get to know everything that is discussed at high levels with your leaders moron.  You wackos panic over rumor and innuendo as it is, we elect our leaders to discern and lead us not put us into panic like your stupid Democrat governors and mayors.
Click to expand...

So if Trump told you what he told Woodward, would have you panicked?


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Trump tells you that the virus is no big deal, and tells Woodward it’s a huge deal, how does that make you feel? Trump doesn’t think you’re capable of hearing the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is up to the decision maker...which neither you or me is.  All presidents, governors, generals, etc, weigh the information they receive with what they decide to share.  I spent 25 years in the Navy so I respect that task we place on our leaders.  Too bad you are just a mindless moron who cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s hard for me to express how troubling this attitude is.
> 
> We aren’t in the military, we are citizens of a nation with elected leaders. Those leaders are responsible to us, not the other way around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That Trump somehow hid the virus from you is another of your butt stupid lies.  Just pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn’t hide it from me. He hid the severity of the virus from his loyal supporters, the people who trust him. He betrayed their trust because he doesn’t respect them enough to be honest.
Click to expand...

More baloney from the liberal sausage factory.


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
Click to expand...

Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.

What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Trump tells you that the virus is no big deal, and tells Woodward it’s a huge deal, how does that make you feel? Trump doesn’t think you’re capable of hearing the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is up to the decision maker...which neither you or me is.  All presidents, governors, generals, etc, weigh the information they receive with what they decide to share.  I spent 25 years in the Navy so I respect that task we place on our leaders.  Too bad you are just a mindless moron who cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s hard for me to express how troubling this attitude is.
> 
> We aren’t in the military, we are citizens of a nation with elected leaders. Those leaders are responsible to us, not the other way around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is EXACTLY why you don't get to know everything that is discussed at high levels with your leaders moron.  You wackos panic over rumor and innuendo as it is, we elect our leaders to discern and lead us not put us into panic like your stupid Democrat governors and mayors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if Trump told you what he told Woodward, would have you panicked?
Click to expand...

The President took the action he thought appropriate at the time, what he told Woodward was in hindsight.  I dont think he would go back and change anything about that and that is what is important.  Personally, I always believed the virus to be more flulike not certainly not worth costing millions of jobs by shutting down.


----------



## colfax_m

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Trump tells you that the virus is no big deal, and tells Woodward it’s a huge deal, how does that make you feel? Trump doesn’t think you’re capable of hearing the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is up to the decision maker...which neither you or me is.  All presidents, governors, generals, etc, weigh the information they receive with what they decide to share.  I spent 25 years in the Navy so I respect that task we place on our leaders.  Too bad you are just a mindless moron who cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s hard for me to express how troubling this attitude is.
> 
> We aren’t in the military, we are citizens of a nation with elected leaders. Those leaders are responsible to us, not the other way around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is EXACTLY why you don't get to know everything that is discussed at high levels with your leaders moron.  You wackos panic over rumor and innuendo as it is, we elect our leaders to discern and lead us not put us into panic like your stupid Democrat governors and mayors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if Trump told you what he told Woodward, would have you panicked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President took the action he thought appropriate at the time, what he told Woodward was in hindsight.  I dont think he would go back and change anything about that and that is what is important.  Personally, I always believed the virus to be more flulike not certainly not worth costing millions of jobs by shutting down.
Click to expand...

Hell not it wasn’t hindsight. He was talking to Woodward in February and March at the exact same time he was downplaying it to you. 

So you believed Trump when he said it wasn’t that bad, huh? Would have you panicked if he had told you what he was telling Woodward?


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> You’re an idiot. I’m out. Sorry I tried to treat you like a rational adult. That’s just not who you are.


you have no idea what that is.  And I see you still can't debate.  Thanks for the concession.  I accept it.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
Click to expand...


Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.  

What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?

Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.

Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.

Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning


----------



## jc456

jbrownson0831 said:


> The President took the action he thought appropriate at the time, what he told Woodward was in hindsight. I dont think he would go back and change anything about that and that is what is important. Personally, I always believed the virus to be more flulike not certainly not worth costing millions of jobs by shutting down.


the hoax made it look worse, but when the smoke settled, it isn't anything other than a flu virus that started in Wuhan China.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Trump tells you that the virus is no big deal, and tells Woodward it’s a huge deal, how does that make you feel? Trump doesn’t think you’re capable of hearing the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is up to the decision maker...which neither you or me is.  All presidents, governors, generals, etc, weigh the information they receive with what they decide to share.  I spent 25 years in the Navy so I respect that task we place on our leaders.  Too bad you are just a mindless moron who cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s hard for me to express how troubling this attitude is.
> 
> We aren’t in the military, we are citizens of a nation with elected leaders. Those leaders are responsible to us, not the other way around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is EXACTLY why you don't get to know everything that is discussed at high levels with your leaders moron.  You wackos panic over rumor and innuendo as it is, we elect our leaders to discern and lead us not put us into panic like your stupid Democrat governors and mayors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if Trump told you what he told Woodward, would have you panicked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President took the action he thought appropriate at the time, what he told Woodward was in hindsight.  I dont think he would go back and change anything about that and that is what is important.  Personally, I always believed the virus to be more flulike not certainly not worth costing millions of jobs by shutting down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell not it wasn’t hindsight. He was talking to Woodward in February and March at the exact same time he was downplaying it to you.
> 
> So you believed Trump when he said it wasn’t that bad, huh? Would have you panicked if he had told you what he was telling Woodward?
Click to expand...


You're such a terrible liar.  Everyone knew about the coronavirus and Trump was acting on it.   No one was hidden from anything.  Just stop with the bull shit.

This is the same crap you morons pulled in Iraq.  W lied to you!  No he didn't, grow a pair


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> Hell not it wasn’t hindsight. He was talking to Woodward in February and March at the exact same time he was downplaying it to you.
> 
> So you believed Trump when he said it wasn’t that bad, huh? Would have you panicked if he had told you what he was telling Woodward?


I'm still looking for what the lie was in his comments to Woodward?  explain, you keep evading the question.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Trump tells you that the virus is no big deal, and tells Woodward it’s a huge deal, how does that make you feel? Trump doesn’t think you’re capable of hearing the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is up to the decision maker...which neither you or me is.  All presidents, governors, generals, etc, weigh the information they receive with what they decide to share.  I spent 25 years in the Navy so I respect that task we place on our leaders.  Too bad you are just a mindless moron who cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s hard for me to express how troubling this attitude is.
> 
> We aren’t in the military, we are citizens of a nation with elected leaders. Those leaders are responsible to us, not the other way around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That Trump somehow hid the virus from you is another of your butt stupid lies.  Just pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn’t hide it from me. He hid the severity of the virus from his loyal supporters, the people who trust him. He betrayed their trust because he doesn’t respect them enough to be honest.
Click to expand...


Just the opinion of a hateful man who hates Trump.   That and $5 will get you a coffee


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Trump tells you that the virus is no big deal, and tells Woodward it’s a huge deal, how does that make you feel? Trump doesn’t think you’re capable of hearing the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is up to the decision maker...which neither you or me is.  All presidents, governors, generals, etc, weigh the information they receive with what they decide to share.  I spent 25 years in the Navy so I respect that task we place on our leaders.  Too bad you are just a mindless moron who cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s hard for me to express how troubling this attitude is.
> 
> We aren’t in the military, we are citizens of a nation with elected leaders. Those leaders are responsible to us, not the other way around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is EXACTLY why you don't get to know everything that is discussed at high levels with your leaders moron.  You wackos panic over rumor and innuendo as it is, we elect our leaders to discern and lead us not put us into panic like your stupid Democrat governors and mayors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if Trump told you what he told Woodward, would have you panicked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President took the action he thought appropriate at the time, what he told Woodward was in hindsight.  I dont think he would go back and change anything about that and that is what is important.  Personally, I always believed the virus to be more flulike not certainly not worth costing millions of jobs by shutting down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell not it wasn’t hindsight. He was talking to Woodward in February and March at the exact same time he was downplaying it to you.
> 
> So you believed Trump when he said it wasn’t that bad, huh? Would have you panicked if he had told you what he was telling Woodward?
Click to expand...

Whatever....he would not do it any differently now.  The President has always been pretty accurate in his assessment of the virus including mortality rates and deaths....much more accurate than the "expert" predictions.  Parroting to the public what the experts said back then would have been a big incorrect mistake.


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
Click to expand...


So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Trump tells you that the virus is no big deal, and tells Woodward it’s a huge deal, how does that make you feel? Trump doesn’t think you’re capable of hearing the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is up to the decision maker...which neither you or me is.  All presidents, governors, generals, etc, weigh the information they receive with what they decide to share.  I spent 25 years in the Navy so I respect that task we place on our leaders.  Too bad you are just a mindless moron who cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s hard for me to express how troubling this attitude is.
> 
> We aren’t in the military, we are citizens of a nation with elected leaders. Those leaders are responsible to us, not the other way around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That Trump somehow hid the virus from you is another of your butt stupid lies.  Just pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn’t hide it from me. He hid the severity of the virus from his loyal supporters, the people who trust him. He betrayed their trust because he doesn’t respect them enough to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just the opinion of a hateful man who hates Trump.   That and $5 will get you a coffee
Click to expand...


Trump admitted he lied to you about coronavirus. My opinion is he did it because he doesn’t respect you. What’s your opinion about why he lied to you?


----------



## jbrownson0831

jc456 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The President took the action he thought appropriate at the time, what he told Woodward was in hindsight. I dont think he would go back and change anything about that and that is what is important. Personally, I always believed the virus to be more flulike not certainly not worth costing millions of jobs by shutting down.
> 
> 
> 
> the hoax made it look worse, but when the smoke settled, it isn't anything other than a flu virus that started in Wuhan China.
Click to expand...

Right, so giving out typical liberal and "expert" misinformation would have been ignorant...which is what the wackos were whining that he do....


----------



## jc456

kaz said:


> You're such a terrible liar. Everyone knew about the coronavirus and Trump was acting on it. No one was hidden from anything. Just stop with the bull shit.
> 
> This is the same crap you morons pulled in Iraq. W lied to you! No he didn't, grow a pair


they are dishonest, have no actual morality or integrity.  Can't debate without giving up.  They are weak and vile.  Hate America.  can't see that 20 million people were affected by the shut down, rather than the count of positive Wuhan results, which are fake as well.  I know they are.  Personal friends received calls they tested positive and never took the test.  t least a dozen.  That's just me.  multiply that times one million. And you got your hoax.


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Trump tells you that the virus is no big deal, and tells Woodward it’s a huge deal, how does that make you feel? Trump doesn’t think you’re capable of hearing the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is up to the decision maker...which neither you or me is.  All presidents, governors, generals, etc, weigh the information they receive with what they decide to share.  I spent 25 years in the Navy so I respect that task we place on our leaders.  Too bad you are just a mindless moron who cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s hard for me to express how troubling this attitude is.
> 
> We aren’t in the military, we are citizens of a nation with elected leaders. Those leaders are responsible to us, not the other way around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That Trump somehow hid the virus from you is another of your butt stupid lies.  Just pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn’t hide it from me. He hid the severity of the virus from his loyal supporters, the people who trust him. He betrayed their trust because he doesn’t respect them enough to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just the opinion of a hateful man who hates Trump.   That and $5 will get you a coffee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump admitted he lied to you about coronavirus. My opinion is he did it because he doesn’t respect you. What’s your opinion about why he lied to you?
Click to expand...

But he didn't lie.....to parrot what he was told at the time would have been the lie


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
Click to expand...


OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.

1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.

2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.  You couldn't even tie them to Trump or Republicans much less show Trump or Republicans had anything to do with it.  They didn't

You were 50 times more likely to be struck by lightning than the 2,150 incidents.

You were 250 times more likely to be aborted as a fetus than the 2,150 incidents.

You're the violent leftists.  You keep ignoring it, but 

John Adams:  Facts are stubborn things


----------



## Camp

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Trump tells you that the virus is no big deal, and tells Woodward it’s a huge deal, how does that make you feel? Trump doesn’t think you’re capable of hearing the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is up to the decision maker...which neither you or me is.  All presidents, governors, generals, etc, weigh the information they receive with what they decide to share.  I spent 25 years in the Navy so I respect that task we place on our leaders.  Too bad you are just a mindless moron who cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s hard for me to express how troubling this attitude is.
> 
> We aren’t in the military, we are citizens of a nation with elected leaders. Those leaders are responsible to us, not the other way around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That Trump somehow hid the virus from you is another of your butt stupid lies.  Just pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn’t hide it from me. He hid the severity of the virus from his loyal supporters, the people who trust him. He betrayed their trust because he doesn’t respect them enough to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just the opinion of a hateful man who hates Trump.   That and $5 will get you a coffee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump admitted he lied to you about coronavirus. My opinion is he did it because he doesn’t respect you. What’s your opinion about why he lied to you?
Click to expand...

Unbelievably, the trumpoholics claim he never lied even after he admitted he lied.


----------



## colfax_m

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Trump tells you that the virus is no big deal, and tells Woodward it’s a huge deal, how does that make you feel? Trump doesn’t think you’re capable of hearing the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is up to the decision maker...which neither you or me is.  All presidents, governors, generals, etc, weigh the information they receive with what they decide to share.  I spent 25 years in the Navy so I respect that task we place on our leaders.  Too bad you are just a mindless moron who cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s hard for me to express how troubling this attitude is.
> 
> We aren’t in the military, we are citizens of a nation with elected leaders. Those leaders are responsible to us, not the other way around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is EXACTLY why you don't get to know everything that is discussed at high levels with your leaders moron.  You wackos panic over rumor and innuendo as it is, we elect our leaders to discern and lead us not put us into panic like your stupid Democrat governors and mayors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if Trump told you what he told Woodward, would have you panicked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President took the action he thought appropriate at the time, what he told Woodward was in hindsight.  I dont think he would go back and change anything about that and that is what is important.  Personally, I always believed the virus to be more flulike not certainly not worth costing millions of jobs by shutting down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell not it wasn’t hindsight. He was talking to Woodward in February and March at the exact same time he was downplaying it to you.
> 
> So you believed Trump when he said it wasn’t that bad, huh? Would have you panicked if he had told you what he was telling Woodward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever....he would not do it any differently now.  The President has always been pretty accurate in his assessment of the virus including mortality rates and deaths....much more accurate than the "expert" predictions.  Parroting to the public what the experts said back then would have been a big incorrect mistake.
Click to expand...

“Pretty accurate”? It’s killed hundreds of thousands and he claimed it was going to disappear in April.

Parroting to the public what the experts said back then could have mitigated this. If more people took it seriously, we’d probably be far better off.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Camp said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Trump tells you that the virus is no big deal, and tells Woodward it’s a huge deal, how does that make you feel? Trump doesn’t think you’re capable of hearing the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is up to the decision maker...which neither you or me is.  All presidents, governors, generals, etc, weigh the information they receive with what they decide to share.  I spent 25 years in the Navy so I respect that task we place on our leaders.  Too bad you are just a mindless moron who cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s hard for me to express how troubling this attitude is.
> 
> We aren’t in the military, we are citizens of a nation with elected leaders. Those leaders are responsible to us, not the other way around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That Trump somehow hid the virus from you is another of your butt stupid lies.  Just pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn’t hide it from me. He hid the severity of the virus from his loyal supporters, the people who trust him. He betrayed their trust because he doesn’t respect them enough to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just the opinion of a hateful man who hates Trump.   That and $5 will get you a coffee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump admitted he lied to you about coronavirus. My opinion is he did it because he doesn’t respect you. What’s your opinion about why he lied to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unbelievably, the trumpoholics claim he never lied even after he admitted he lied.
Click to expand...

Lied about what?  As it turns out, the virus is the flu so what did you want him to warn us about?  Living in NY or NJ??


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Trump tells you that the virus is no big deal, and tells Woodward it’s a huge deal, how does that make you feel? Trump doesn’t think you’re capable of hearing the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is up to the decision maker...which neither you or me is.  All presidents, governors, generals, etc, weigh the information they receive with what they decide to share.  I spent 25 years in the Navy so I respect that task we place on our leaders.  Too bad you are just a mindless moron who cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s hard for me to express how troubling this attitude is.
> 
> We aren’t in the military, we are citizens of a nation with elected leaders. Those leaders are responsible to us, not the other way around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is EXACTLY why you don't get to know everything that is discussed at high levels with your leaders moron.  You wackos panic over rumor and innuendo as it is, we elect our leaders to discern and lead us not put us into panic like your stupid Democrat governors and mayors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if Trump told you what he told Woodward, would have you panicked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President took the action he thought appropriate at the time, what he told Woodward was in hindsight.  I dont think he would go back and change anything about that and that is what is important.  Personally, I always believed the virus to be more flulike not certainly not worth costing millions of jobs by shutting down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell not it wasn’t hindsight. He was talking to Woodward in February and March at the exact same time he was downplaying it to you.
> 
> So you believed Trump when he said it wasn’t that bad, huh? Would have you panicked if he had told you what he was telling Woodward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever....he would not do it any differently now.  The President has always been pretty accurate in his assessment of the virus including mortality rates and deaths....much more accurate than the "expert" predictions.  Parroting to the public what the experts said back then would have been a big incorrect mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Pretty accurate”? It’s killed hundreds of thousands and he claimed it was going to disappear in April.
> 
> Parroting to the public what the experts said back then could have mitigated this. If more people took it seriously, we’d probably be far better off.
Click to expand...

Diseases kill people every day...all kinds, some infectious others not.  You don;t shut down the country for people getting a virus and less than 1% dying from it....those folks are older or sick already and will get something that will likely do them in.  What is your idiot point?  Millions lost their jobs affecting other millions.  That was ignorant.


----------



## kaz

Camp said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Trump tells you that the virus is no big deal, and tells Woodward it’s a huge deal, how does that make you feel? Trump doesn’t think you’re capable of hearing the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is up to the decision maker...which neither you or me is.  All presidents, governors, generals, etc, weigh the information they receive with what they decide to share.  I spent 25 years in the Navy so I respect that task we place on our leaders.  Too bad you are just a mindless moron who cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s hard for me to express how troubling this attitude is.
> 
> We aren’t in the military, we are citizens of a nation with elected leaders. Those leaders are responsible to us, not the other way around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That Trump somehow hid the virus from you is another of your butt stupid lies.  Just pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn’t hide it from me. He hid the severity of the virus from his loyal supporters, the people who trust him. He betrayed their trust because he doesn’t respect them enough to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just the opinion of a hateful man who hates Trump.   That and $5 will get you a coffee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump admitted he lied to you about coronavirus. My opinion is he did it because he doesn’t respect you. What’s your opinion about why he lied to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unbelievably, the trumpoholics claim he never lied even after he admitted he lied.
Click to expand...


He didn't admit he "lied," he said he downplayed it.

Once again the left lies about what Trump said then calls him the liar.   You are the ones who constantly lie.   You're just fundamentally dishonest people.

Everyone got the gist, no one was fooled.  Trump acted and restricted travel.  It was Democrats who opposed him.

Fact check:   Camp is a liar, liar, pants on fire ...


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Trump tells you that the virus is no big deal, and tells Woodward it’s a huge deal, how does that make you feel? Trump doesn’t think you’re capable of hearing the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is up to the decision maker...which neither you or me is.  All presidents, governors, generals, etc, weigh the information they receive with what they decide to share.  I spent 25 years in the Navy so I respect that task we place on our leaders.  Too bad you are just a mindless moron who cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s hard for me to express how troubling this attitude is.
> 
> We aren’t in the military, we are citizens of a nation with elected leaders. Those leaders are responsible to us, not the other way around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is EXACTLY why you don't get to know everything that is discussed at high levels with your leaders moron.  You wackos panic over rumor and innuendo as it is, we elect our leaders to discern and lead us not put us into panic like your stupid Democrat governors and mayors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if Trump told you what he told Woodward, would have you panicked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President took the action he thought appropriate at the time, what he told Woodward was in hindsight.  I dont think he would go back and change anything about that and that is what is important.  Personally, I always believed the virus to be more flulike not certainly not worth costing millions of jobs by shutting down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell not it wasn’t hindsight. He was talking to Woodward in February and March at the exact same time he was downplaying it to you.
> 
> So you believed Trump when he said it wasn’t that bad, huh? Would have you panicked if he had told you what he was telling Woodward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever....he would not do it any differently now.  The President has always been pretty accurate in his assessment of the virus including mortality rates and deaths....much more accurate than the "expert" predictions.  Parroting to the public what the experts said back then would have been a big incorrect mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Pretty accurate”? It’s killed hundreds of thousands and he claimed it was going to disappear in April.
> 
> Parroting to the public what the experts said back then could have mitigated this. If more people took it seriously, we’d probably be far better off.
Click to expand...

The "experts" called for millions upon millions dead.  Actually that was just job losses


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Trump tells you that the virus is no big deal, and tells Woodward it’s a huge deal, how does that make you feel? Trump doesn’t think you’re capable of hearing the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is up to the decision maker...which neither you or me is.  All presidents, governors, generals, etc, weigh the information they receive with what they decide to share.  I spent 25 years in the Navy so I respect that task we place on our leaders.  Too bad you are just a mindless moron who cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s hard for me to express how troubling this attitude is.
> 
> We aren’t in the military, we are citizens of a nation with elected leaders. Those leaders are responsible to us, not the other way around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is EXACTLY why you don't get to know everything that is discussed at high levels with your leaders moron.  You wackos panic over rumor and innuendo as it is, we elect our leaders to discern and lead us not put us into panic like your stupid Democrat governors and mayors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if Trump told you what he told Woodward, would have you panicked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President took the action he thought appropriate at the time, what he told Woodward was in hindsight.  I dont think he would go back and change anything about that and that is what is important.  Personally, I always believed the virus to be more flulike not certainly not worth costing millions of jobs by shutting down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell not it wasn’t hindsight. He was talking to Woodward in February and March at the exact same time he was downplaying it to you.
> 
> So you believed Trump when he said it wasn’t that bad, huh? Would have you panicked if he had told you what he was telling Woodward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever....he would not do it any differently now.  The President has always been pretty accurate in his assessment of the virus including mortality rates and deaths....much more accurate than the "expert" predictions.  Parroting to the public what the experts said back then would have been a big incorrect mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Pretty accurate”? It’s killed hundreds of thousands and he claimed it was going to disappear in April.
> 
> Parroting to the public what the experts said back then could have mitigated this. If more people took it seriously, we’d probably be far better off.
Click to expand...


And Democrats attacked Trump when he tried to act Nationally as violating State rights.

Since most of those States are blue, you get the deaths.   You can't attack Trump for acting then blame him for the results.

You're just the most overt, shallow liars


----------



## Claudette

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Trump tells you that the virus is no big deal, and tells Woodward it’s a huge deal, how does that make you feel? Trump doesn’t think you’re capable of hearing the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is up to the decision maker...which neither you or me is.  All presidents, governors, generals, etc, weigh the information they receive with what they decide to share.  I spent 25 years in the Navy so I respect that task we place on our leaders.  Too bad you are just a mindless moron who cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s hard for me to express how troubling this attitude is.
> 
> We aren’t in the military, we are citizens of a nation with elected leaders. Those leaders are responsible to us, not the other way around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is EXACTLY why you don't get to know everything that is discussed at high levels with your leaders moron.  You wackos panic over rumor and innuendo as it is, we elect our leaders to discern and lead us not put us into panic like your stupid Democrat governors and mayors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if Trump told you what he told Woodward, would have you panicked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President took the action he thought appropriate at the time, what he told Woodward was in hindsight.  I dont think he would go back and change anything about that and that is what is important.  Personally, I always believed the virus to be more flulike not certainly not worth costing millions of jobs by shutting down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell not it wasn’t hindsight. He was talking to Woodward in February and March at the exact same time he was downplaying it to you.
> 
> So you believed Trump when he said it wasn’t that bad, huh? Would have you panicked if he had told you what he was telling Woodward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're such a terrible liar.  Everyone knew about the coronavirus and Trump was acting on it.   No one was hidden from anything.  Just stop with the bull shit.
> 
> This is the same crap you morons pulled in Iraq.  W lied to you!  No he didn't, grow a pair
Click to expand...


How right you are. I guess he thinks all Americans are stupid and weren't watching what was going on. Hell I went out and bought a mask and practiced social distancing long before the CDC came out with those instructions and I'm sure I wasn't the only one. I didn't need anyone to tell me it would make it here to the US. Common sense. 

We all know what Pelousy had to say about it. The virus is nothing. Enjoy the Chinese New Year. She also called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop some flight from landing in the US. 

Deaths for the US were predicted to be 3.2 million. I'd say Trump did a great job.


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
Click to expand...


1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.

2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger. 

Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.


----------



## Likkmee

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Trump tells you that the virus is no big deal, and tells Woodward it’s a huge deal, how does that make you feel? Trump doesn’t think you’re capable of hearing the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is up to the decision maker...which neither you or me is.  All presidents, governors, generals, etc, weigh the information they receive with what they decide to share.  I spent 25 years in the Navy so I respect that task we place on our leaders.  Too bad you are just a mindless moron who cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s hard for me to express how troubling this attitude is.
> 
> We aren’t in the military, we are citizens of a nation with elected leaders. Those leaders are responsible to us, not the other way around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is EXACTLY why you don't get to know everything that is discussed at high levels with your leaders moron.  You wackos panic over rumor and innuendo as it is, we elect our leaders to discern and lead us not put us into panic like your stupid Democrat governors and mayors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if Trump told you what he told Woodward, would have you panicked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President took the action he thought appropriate at the time, what he told Woodward was in hindsight.  I dont think he would go back and change anything about that and that is what is important.  Personally, I always believed the virus to be more flulike not certainly not worth costing millions of jobs by shutting down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell not it wasn’t hindsight. He was talking to Woodward in February and March at the exact same time he was downplaying it to you.
> 
> So you believed Trump when he said it wasn’t that bad, huh? Would have you panicked if he had told you what he was telling Woodward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever....he would not do it any differently now.  The President has always been pretty accurate in his assessment of the virus including mortality rates and deaths....much more accurate than the "expert" predictions.  Parroting to the public what the experts said back then would have been a big incorrect mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Pretty accurate”? It’s killed hundreds of thousands and he claimed it was going to disappear in April.
> 
> Parroting to the public what the experts said back then could have mitigated this. If more people took it seriously, we’d probably be far better off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "experts" called for millions upon millions dead.  Actually that was just job losses
Click to expand...

Same difference. They'll off themselves when they wind up homeless


----------



## Camp

jbrownson0831 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Trump tells you that the virus is no big deal, and tells Woodward it’s a huge deal, how does that make you feel? Trump doesn’t think you’re capable of hearing the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is up to the decision maker...which neither you or me is.  All presidents, governors, generals, etc, weigh the information they receive with what they decide to share.  I spent 25 years in the Navy so I respect that task we place on our leaders.  Too bad you are just a mindless moron who cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s hard for me to express how troubling this attitude is.
> 
> We aren’t in the military, we are citizens of a nation with elected leaders. Those leaders are responsible to us, not the other way around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That Trump somehow hid the virus from you is another of your butt stupid lies.  Just pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn’t hide it from me. He hid the severity of the virus from his loyal supporters, the people who trust him. He betrayed their trust because he doesn’t respect them enough to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just the opinion of a hateful man who hates Trump.   That and $5 will get you a coffee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump admitted he lied to you about coronavirus. My opinion is he did it because he doesn’t respect you. What’s your opinion about why he lied to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unbelievably, the trumpoholics claim he never lied even after he admitted he lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lied about what?  As it turns out, the virus is the flu so what did you want him to warn us about?  Living in NY or NJ??
Click to expand...

After all this time you still think COVID-19 a strain of influenza.


----------



## colfax_m

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Trump tells you that the virus is no big deal, and tells Woodward it’s a huge deal, how does that make you feel? Trump doesn’t think you’re capable of hearing the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is up to the decision maker...which neither you or me is.  All presidents, governors, generals, etc, weigh the information they receive with what they decide to share.  I spent 25 years in the Navy so I respect that task we place on our leaders.  Too bad you are just a mindless moron who cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s hard for me to express how troubling this attitude is.
> 
> We aren’t in the military, we are citizens of a nation with elected leaders. Those leaders are responsible to us, not the other way around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That Trump somehow hid the virus from you is another of your butt stupid lies.  Just pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn’t hide it from me. He hid the severity of the virus from his loyal supporters, the people who trust him. He betrayed their trust because he doesn’t respect them enough to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just the opinion of a hateful man who hates Trump.   That and $5 will get you a coffee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump admitted he lied to you about coronavirus. My opinion is he did it because he doesn’t respect you. What’s your opinion about why he lied to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't lie.....to parrot what he was told at the time would have been the lie
Click to expand...

He admitted he lied to Woodward.


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Trump tells you that the virus is no big deal, and tells Woodward it’s a huge deal, how does that make you feel? Trump doesn’t think you’re capable of hearing the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is up to the decision maker...which neither you or me is.  All presidents, governors, generals, etc, weigh the information they receive with what they decide to share.  I spent 25 years in the Navy so I respect that task we place on our leaders.  Too bad you are just a mindless moron who cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s hard for me to express how troubling this attitude is.
> 
> We aren’t in the military, we are citizens of a nation with elected leaders. Those leaders are responsible to us, not the other way around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is EXACTLY why you don't get to know everything that is discussed at high levels with your leaders moron.  You wackos panic over rumor and innuendo as it is, we elect our leaders to discern and lead us not put us into panic like your stupid Democrat governors and mayors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if Trump told you what he told Woodward, would have you panicked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President took the action he thought appropriate at the time, what he told Woodward was in hindsight.  I dont think he would go back and change anything about that and that is what is important.  Personally, I always believed the virus to be more flulike not certainly not worth costing millions of jobs by shutting down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell not it wasn’t hindsight. He was talking to Woodward in February and March at the exact same time he was downplaying it to you.
> 
> So you believed Trump when he said it wasn’t that bad, huh? Would have you panicked if he had told you what he was telling Woodward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever....he would not do it any differently now.  The President has always been pretty accurate in his assessment of the virus including mortality rates and deaths....much more accurate than the "expert" predictions.  Parroting to the public what the experts said back then would have been a big incorrect mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Pretty accurate”? It’s killed hundreds of thousands and he claimed it was going to disappear in April.
> 
> Parroting to the public what the experts said back then could have mitigated this. If more people took it seriously, we’d probably be far better off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats attacked Trump when he tried to act Nationally as violating State rights.
> 
> Since most of those States are blue, you get the deaths.   You can't attack Trump for acting then blame him for the results.
> 
> You're just the most overt, shallow liars
Click to expand...

What “act” are you referring to that Trump was attacked for?


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> Trump admitted he lied to you about coronavirus. My opinion is he did it because he doesn’t respect you. What’s your opinion about why he lied to you?


he did?  post the quote from the OP link.  I'll wait.  oh wait, you won't post shit cause you know you lied.

here's what he said.

_Trump's admissions are in stark contrast to his frequent public comments at the time insisting that the virus was "going to disappear" and "all work out fine."_

is it going to disappear?  sure why wouldn't it.  it's the flu virus and they always disappear.  They return as a new strand like every flu virus.  so that's not a lie.

all work out fine?  sure it will, stock market climbed back and people are returning to work despite the ignorance of the demofks.  so, share with us the actual supposed lie in the Woodward link!!!

Chicken ain't you.  I got you by the short hairs here.  You cannot debate as I said.  you're a deflect and lie sort.


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Trump tells you that the virus is no big deal, and tells Woodward it’s a huge deal, how does that make you feel? Trump doesn’t think you’re capable of hearing the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is up to the decision maker...which neither you or me is.  All presidents, governors, generals, etc, weigh the information they receive with what they decide to share.  I spent 25 years in the Navy so I respect that task we place on our leaders.  Too bad you are just a mindless moron who cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s hard for me to express how troubling this attitude is.
> 
> We aren’t in the military, we are citizens of a nation with elected leaders. Those leaders are responsible to us, not the other way around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That Trump somehow hid the virus from you is another of your butt stupid lies.  Just pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn’t hide it from me. He hid the severity of the virus from his loyal supporters, the people who trust him. He betrayed their trust because he doesn’t respect them enough to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just the opinion of a hateful man who hates Trump.   That and $5 will get you a coffee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump admitted he lied to you about coronavirus. My opinion is he did it because he doesn’t respect you. What’s your opinion about why he lied to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't lie.....to parrot what he was told at the time would have been the lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He admitted he lied to Woodward.
Click to expand...

post the quote.


----------



## colfax_m

Claudette said:


> We all know what Pelousy had to say about it. The virus is nothing. Enjoy the Chinese New Year. She also called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop some flight from landing in the US.


Pelosi said nothing of the sort. This is revisionist history.


----------



## Claudette

She sure did say it. In fact she walked down the street inviting everyone to enjoy the Chines New year with her She also called Trump a racist for wanting to stop flights into the US. Nothing revisionist about it.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
Click to expand...


Once again just the angry opinion of a Trump hater.   You've long, long passed your opinion having any credibility since your opinion is based on nothing but hate.

And the Nazi had nothing to do with Trump, asshole.   Again, cut the stupid shit


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Trump tells you that the virus is no big deal, and tells Woodward it’s a huge deal, how does that make you feel? Trump doesn’t think you’re capable of hearing the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is up to the decision maker...which neither you or me is.  All presidents, governors, generals, etc, weigh the information they receive with what they decide to share.  I spent 25 years in the Navy so I respect that task we place on our leaders.  Too bad you are just a mindless moron who cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s hard for me to express how troubling this attitude is.
> 
> We aren’t in the military, we are citizens of a nation with elected leaders. Those leaders are responsible to us, not the other way around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That Trump somehow hid the virus from you is another of your butt stupid lies.  Just pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn’t hide it from me. He hid the severity of the virus from his loyal supporters, the people who trust him. He betrayed their trust because he doesn’t respect them enough to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just the opinion of a hateful man who hates Trump.   That and $5 will get you a coffee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump admitted he lied to you about coronavirus. My opinion is he did it because he doesn’t respect you. What’s your opinion about why he lied to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't lie.....to parrot what he was told at the time would have been the lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He admitted he lied to Woodward.
Click to expand...


Yet another lie by the lying left. 

Trump did not admit he "lied" to Woodward, he admitted he played it down.

So you admit you and Democrats hyping the Biden virus then was you lying.   You can't have it both ways


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> What “act” are you referring to that Trump was attacked for?


grounding flights from China?  Are you really that dishonest that you don't know that?  The xenophobic accusations and racist crap out of the mouths of demofks?  really?  See, that's when I know you aren't a legitimate debater, you can't even find out actual facts and discuss them.


----------



## colfax_m

Wh


kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again just the angry opinion of a Trump hater.   You've long, long passed your opinion having any credibility since your opinion is based on nothing but hate.
> 
> And the Nazi had nothing to do with Trump, asshole.   Again, cut the stupid shit
Click to expand...


“The Nazi”? You’re going to have to be more specific since a significant number of Trump supporters can fall under that category.

You just say whatever you want to be true. You want to hate the left so you build up some big bad threat from them. You want to defend Trump so you minimize the threats Asian Americans feel. You just bend reality you whatever suits your purpose. There’s zero objectivity to you.


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Trump tells you that the virus is no big deal, and tells Woodward it’s a huge deal, how does that make you feel? Trump doesn’t think you’re capable of hearing the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is up to the decision maker...which neither you or me is.  All presidents, governors, generals, etc, weigh the information they receive with what they decide to share.  I spent 25 years in the Navy so I respect that task we place on our leaders.  Too bad you are just a mindless moron who cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s hard for me to express how troubling this attitude is.
> 
> We aren’t in the military, we are citizens of a nation with elected leaders. Those leaders are responsible to us, not the other way around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That Trump somehow hid the virus from you is another of your butt stupid lies.  Just pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn’t hide it from me. He hid the severity of the virus from his loyal supporters, the people who trust him. He betrayed their trust because he doesn’t respect them enough to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just the opinion of a hateful man who hates Trump.   That and $5 will get you a coffee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump admitted he lied to you about coronavirus. My opinion is he did it because he doesn’t respect you. What’s your opinion about why he lied to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't lie.....to parrot what he was told at the time would have been the lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He admitted he lied to Woodward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet another lie by the lying left.
> 
> Trump did not admit he "lied" to Woodward, he admitted he played it down.
> 
> So you admit you and Democrats hyping the Biden virus then was you lying.   You can't have it both ways
Click to expand...

What a cute euphemism substituting “played it down” for lying. They’re the same thing.


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
Click to expand...

The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever....he would not do it any differently now.  The President has always been pretty accurate in his assessment of the virus including mortality rates and deaths....much more accurate than the "expert" predictions.  Parroting to the public what the experts said back then would have been a big incorrect mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> “Pretty accurate”? It’s killed hundreds of thousands and he claimed it was going to disappear in April.
> 
> Parroting to the public what the experts said back then could have mitigated this. If more people took it seriously, we’d probably be far better off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats attacked Trump when he tried to act Nationally as violating State rights.
> 
> Since most of those States are blue, you get the deaths.   You can't attack Trump for acting then blame him for the results.
> 
> You're just the most overt, shallow liars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What “act” are you referring to that Trump was attacked for?
Click to expand...


kaz:  Democrats attacked Trump for trying to tell States what to do about he Biden virus

colfax:  Duh, dar, drool, I don't remember that, hic.   

Sure you don't.  My God you're a terrible liar.  Your brain is just water at this point


----------



## jbrownson0831

Camp said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Trump tells you that the virus is no big deal, and tells Woodward it’s a huge deal, how does that make you feel? Trump doesn’t think you’re capable of hearing the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is up to the decision maker...which neither you or me is.  All presidents, governors, generals, etc, weigh the information they receive with what they decide to share.  I spent 25 years in the Navy so I respect that task we place on our leaders.  Too bad you are just a mindless moron who cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s hard for me to express how troubling this attitude is.
> 
> We aren’t in the military, we are citizens of a nation with elected leaders. Those leaders are responsible to us, not the other way around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That Trump somehow hid the virus from you is another of your butt stupid lies.  Just pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn’t hide it from me. He hid the severity of the virus from his loyal supporters, the people who trust him. He betrayed their trust because he doesn’t respect them enough to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just the opinion of a hateful man who hates Trump.   That and $5 will get you a coffee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump admitted he lied to you about coronavirus. My opinion is he did it because he doesn’t respect you. What’s your opinion about why he lied to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unbelievably, the trumpoholics claim he never lied even after he admitted he lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lied about what?  As it turns out, the virus is the flu so what did you want him to warn us about?  Living in NY or NJ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After all this time you still think COVID-19 a strain of influenza.
Click to expand...

Don't know what strain it is, but as far as severity yes, it is the flu.


----------



## colfax_m

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> Wh
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again just the angry opinion of a Trump hater.   You've long, long passed your opinion having any credibility since your opinion is based on nothing but hate.
> 
> And the Nazi had nothing to do with Trump, asshole.   Again, cut the stupid shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “The Nazi”? You’re going to have to be more specific since a significant number of Trump supporters can fall under that category.
> 
> You just say whatever you want to be true. You want to hate the left so you build up some big bad threat from them. You want to defend Trump so you minimize the threats Asian Americans feel. You just bend reality you whatever suits your purpose. There’s zero objectivity to you.
Click to expand...


Wow, now you're just starting up your racist rhetoric again.   Nothing could further prove how desperate you are at this point because you can't support your lies.

You always know leftists KNOW you're losing when you start the bu-bu-bu-but, you're a RACIST.   I accept your admission of defeat


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever....he would not do it any differently now.  The President has always been pretty accurate in his assessment of the virus including mortality rates and deaths....much more accurate than the "expert" predictions.  Parroting to the public what the experts said back then would have been a big incorrect mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> “Pretty accurate”? It’s killed hundreds of thousands and he claimed it was going to disappear in April.
> 
> Parroting to the public what the experts said back then could have mitigated this. If more people took it seriously, we’d probably be far better off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats attacked Trump when he tried to act Nationally as violating State rights.
> 
> Since most of those States are blue, you get the deaths.   You can't attack Trump for acting then blame him for the results.
> 
> You're just the most overt, shallow liars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What “act” are you referring to that Trump was attacked for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> kaz:  Democrats attacked Trump for trying to tell States what to do about he Biden virus
> 
> colfax:  Duh, dar, drool, I don't remember that, hic.
> 
> Sure you don't.  My God you're a terrible liar.  Your brain is just water at this point
Click to expand...


Specifically what did Trump try to tel the states to do?


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
Click to expand...

Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wh
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again just the angry opinion of a Trump hater.   You've long, long passed your opinion having any credibility since your opinion is based on nothing but hate.
> 
> And the Nazi had nothing to do with Trump, asshole.   Again, cut the stupid shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “The Nazi”? You’re going to have to be more specific since a significant number of Trump supporters can fall under that category.
> 
> You just say whatever you want to be true. You want to hate the left so you build up some big bad threat from them. You want to defend Trump so you minimize the threats Asian Americans feel. You just bend reality you whatever suits your purpose. There’s zero objectivity to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, now you're just starting up your racist rhetoric again.   Nothing could further prove how desperate you are at this point because you can't support your lies.
> 
> You always know leftists KNOW you're losing when you start the bu-bu-bu-but, you're a RACIST.   I accept your admission of defeat
Click to expand...

You always know that kaz is losing when he’s constantly trying to change the subject and calling you a liar for saying things he doesn’t want to believe.

You stopped substantively addressing my points a while ago, and just now whine about me saying something I didn’t actually say.


----------



## colfax_m

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
Click to expand...

And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever....he would not do it any differently now.  The President has always been pretty accurate in his assessment of the virus including mortality rates and deaths....much more accurate than the "expert" predictions.  Parroting to the public what the experts said back then would have been a big incorrect mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> “Pretty accurate”? It’s killed hundreds of thousands and he claimed it was going to disappear in April.
> 
> Parroting to the public what the experts said back then could have mitigated this. If more people took it seriously, we’d probably be far better off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats attacked Trump when he tried to act Nationally as violating State rights.
> 
> Since most of those States are blue, you get the deaths.   You can't attack Trump for acting then blame him for the results.
> 
> You're just the most overt, shallow liars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What “act” are you referring to that Trump was attacked for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> kaz:  Democrats attacked Trump for trying to tell States what to do about he Biden virus
> 
> colfax:  Duh, dar, drool, I don't remember that, hic.
> 
> Sure you don't.  My God you're a terrible liar.  Your brain is just water at this point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Specifically what did Trump try to tel the states to do?
Click to expand...


I am totally losing my ability to take you seriously.  First you started the racism crap and now you're saying you don't remember events less than six months ago.   Once you started the racism shit, you entered total banter mode.   I won't take your racism seriously.

But you seriously don't remember Democrats attacking Trump for Federal mandates because State rights?  You're seriously claiming that?


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wh
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again just the angry opinion of a Trump hater.   You've long, long passed your opinion having any credibility since your opinion is based on nothing but hate.
> 
> And the Nazi had nothing to do with Trump, asshole.   Again, cut the stupid shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “The Nazi”? You’re going to have to be more specific since a significant number of Trump supporters can fall under that category.
> 
> You just say whatever you want to be true. You want to hate the left so you build up some big bad threat from them. You want to defend Trump so you minimize the threats Asian Americans feel. You just bend reality you whatever suits your purpose. There’s zero objectivity to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, now you're just starting up your racist rhetoric again.   Nothing could further prove how desperate you are at this point because you can't support your lies.
> 
> You always know leftists KNOW you're losing when you start the bu-bu-bu-but, you're a RACIST.   I accept your admission of defeat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always know that kaz is losing when he’s constantly trying to change the subject and calling you a liar for saying things he doesn’t want to believe.
> 
> You stopped substantively addressing my points a while ago, and just now whine about me saying something I didn’t actually say.
Click to expand...


colfax:  No I"m not kaz, YOU ARE.  What you said, but double back!  You are, kaz, you are you are you are!

The playground denizen.  First you start your racist spiel, then you lose your memory of short term events, now you're just playgrounding.  No you are, kaz!  Classic.  For eight year olds ....


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
Click to expand...

Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever....he would not do it any differently now.  The President has always been pretty accurate in his assessment of the virus including mortality rates and deaths....much more accurate than the "expert" predictions.  Parroting to the public what the experts said back then would have been a big incorrect mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> “Pretty accurate”? It’s killed hundreds of thousands and he claimed it was going to disappear in April.
> 
> Parroting to the public what the experts said back then could have mitigated this. If more people took it seriously, we’d probably be far better off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats attacked Trump when he tried to act Nationally as violating State rights.
> 
> Since most of those States are blue, you get the deaths.   You can't attack Trump for acting then blame him for the results.
> 
> You're just the most overt, shallow liars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What “act” are you referring to that Trump was attacked for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> kaz:  Democrats attacked Trump for trying to tell States what to do about he Biden virus
> 
> colfax:  Duh, dar, drool, I don't remember that, hic.
> 
> Sure you don't.  My God you're a terrible liar.  Your brain is just water at this point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Specifically what did Trump try to tel the states to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am totally losing my ability to take you seriously.  First you started the racism crap and now you're saying you don't remember events less than six months ago.   Once you started the racism shit, you entered total banter mode.   I won't take your racism seriously.
> 
> But you seriously don't remember Democrats attacking Trump for Federal mandates because State rights?  You're seriously claiming that?
Click to expand...


As a Trump supporter, you’re quite skilled at inventing perceived attacks where none occurred and ignoring anything you don’t want to be true. 

Attacking Asians and accusing them of being responsible for coronavirus and telling them to “go home” is nothing if not racist. That should be clear to anyone with half a brain.

I’m not going to dabble in your vague accusations. Get specific or drop it. You love pretending that things happened when they just exist in your head (like when you complained that Biden called Trump racist and xenophobic for the travel ban, something that never happened and you’ve been desperate to avoid talking about because you know it’s full of shit).


----------



## colfax_m

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
Click to expand...

The jury determined that defense was not factual.


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wh
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again just the angry opinion of a Trump hater.   You've long, long passed your opinion having any credibility since your opinion is based on nothing but hate.
> 
> And the Nazi had nothing to do with Trump, asshole.   Again, cut the stupid shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “The Nazi”? You’re going to have to be more specific since a significant number of Trump supporters can fall under that category.
> 
> You just say whatever you want to be true. You want to hate the left so you build up some big bad threat from them. You want to defend Trump so you minimize the threats Asian Americans feel. You just bend reality you whatever suits your purpose. There’s zero objectivity to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, now you're just starting up your racist rhetoric again.   Nothing could further prove how desperate you are at this point because you can't support your lies.
> 
> You always know leftists KNOW you're losing when you start the bu-bu-bu-but, you're a RACIST.   I accept your admission of defeat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always know that kaz is losing when he’s constantly trying to change the subject and calling you a liar for saying things he doesn’t want to believe.
> 
> You stopped substantively addressing my points a while ago, and just now whine about me saying something I didn’t actually say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> colfax:  No I"m not kaz, YOU ARE.  What you said, but double back!  You are, kaz, you are you are you are!
> 
> The playground denizen.  First you start your racist spiel, then you lose your memory of short term events, now you're just playgrounding.  No you are, kaz!  Classic.  For eight year olds ....
Click to expand...

I love these little pseudo quotes because it reveals how warped your brain is. That’s why it’s almost impossible to discuss anything with you. You can’t be honest enough to actually read it objectively.


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> One of your psychos


you lose all credibility right here.


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> I love these little pseudo quotes because it reveals how warped your brain is. That’s why it’s almost impossible to discuss anything with you. You can’t be honest enough to actually read it objectively.


pot meet kettle.


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
Click to expand...

A jury of idiots who were out rioting.


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wh
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again just the angry opinion of a Trump hater.   You've long, long passed your opinion having any credibility since your opinion is based on nothing but hate.
> 
> And the Nazi had nothing to do with Trump, asshole.   Again, cut the stupid shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “The Nazi”? You’re going to have to be more specific since a significant number of Trump supporters can fall under that category.
> 
> You just say whatever you want to be true. You want to hate the left so you build up some big bad threat from them. You want to defend Trump so you minimize the threats Asian Americans feel. You just bend reality you whatever suits your purpose. There’s zero objectivity to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, now you're just starting up your racist rhetoric again.   Nothing could further prove how desperate you are at this point because you can't support your lies.
> 
> You always know leftists KNOW you're losing when you start the bu-bu-bu-but, you're a RACIST.   I accept your admission of defeat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always know that kaz is losing when he’s constantly trying to change the subject and calling you a liar for saying things he doesn’t want to believe.
> 
> You stopped substantively addressing my points a while ago, and just now whine about me saying something I didn’t actually say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> colfax:  No I"m not kaz, YOU ARE.  What you said, but double back!  You are, kaz, you are you are you are!
> 
> The playground denizen.  First you start your racist spiel, then you lose your memory of short term events, now you're just playgrounding.  No you are, kaz!  Classic.  For eight year olds ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love these little pseudo quotes because it reveals how warped your brain is. That’s why it’s almost impossible to discuss anything with you. You can’t be honest enough to actually read it objectively.
Click to expand...

Warped.....that is funny.....Joe Biden is your candidate now that is warped.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> Attacking Asians and accusing them of being responsible for coronavirus and telling them to “go home” is nothing if not racist. That should be clear to anyone with half a brain.



I keep calling them psychos, you stupid mother fucker.  What about that don't you understand?  How stupid are you?

I also pointed out that at 2,150 incidents, you were FIFTY TIMES more likely to be struck by lightning


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> “The Nazi”? You’re going to have to be more specific since a significant number of Trump supporters can fall under that category.
> 
> You just say whatever you want to be true. You want to hate the left so you build up some big bad threat from them. You want to defend Trump so you minimize the threats Asian Americans feel. You just bend reality you whatever suits your purpose. There’s zero objectivity to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, now you're just starting up your racist rhetoric again.   Nothing could further prove how desperate you are at this point because you can't support your lies.
> 
> You always know leftists KNOW you're losing when you start the bu-bu-bu-but, you're a RACIST.   I accept your admission of defeat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always know that kaz is losing when he’s constantly trying to change the subject and calling you a liar for saying things he doesn’t want to believe.
> 
> You stopped substantively addressing my points a while ago, and just now whine about me saying something I didn’t actually say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> colfax:  No I"m not kaz, YOU ARE.  What you said, but double back!  You are, kaz, you are you are you are!
> 
> The playground denizen.  First you start your racist spiel, then you lose your memory of short term events, now you're just playgrounding.  No you are, kaz!  Classic.  For eight year olds ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love these little pseudo quotes because it reveals how warped your brain is. That’s why it’s almost impossible to discuss anything with you. You can’t be honest enough to actually read it objectively.
Click to expand...


Objective?   You were getting your ass handed to you so you started bleating out racist shit.    You parroted my own post back to me.  And you hate Trump and everything you write is based on your opinion.

You also said I can't admit anything negative about Trump, so I gave you four things that I dislike about him and challenged you to say four positive things about him and you ran and hid.   You have zero honesty and no self reflection.

colfax:  You can't assess Trump and criticize him, kaz

kaz:  Here are four things I don't like about Trump (lists four things).  Now you show how honest you are and list four things you like about Trump

colfax:  {crickets}

You're a brainless simp


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> “The Nazi”? You’re going to have to be more specific since a significant number of Trump supporters can fall under that category.
> 
> You just say whatever you want to be true. You want to hate the left so you build up some big bad threat from them. You want to defend Trump so you minimize the threats Asian Americans feel. You just bend reality you whatever suits your purpose. There’s zero objectivity to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, now you're just starting up your racist rhetoric again.   Nothing could further prove how desperate you are at this point because you can't support your lies.
> 
> You always know leftists KNOW you're losing when you start the bu-bu-bu-but, you're a RACIST.   I accept your admission of defeat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always know that kaz is losing when he’s constantly trying to change the subject and calling you a liar for saying things he doesn’t want to believe.
> 
> You stopped substantively addressing my points a while ago, and just now whine about me saying something I didn’t actually say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> colfax:  No I"m not kaz, YOU ARE.  What you said, but double back!  You are, kaz, you are you are you are!
> 
> The playground denizen.  First you start your racist spiel, then you lose your memory of short term events, now you're just playgrounding.  No you are, kaz!  Classic.  For eight year olds ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love these little pseudo quotes because it reveals how warped your brain is. That’s why it’s almost impossible to discuss anything with you. You can’t be honest enough to actually read it objectively.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Objective?   You were getting your ass handed to you so you started bleating out racist shit.    You parroted my own post back to me.  And you hate Trump and everything you write is based on your opinion.
> 
> You also said I can't admit anything negative about Trump, so I gave you four things that I dislike about him and challenged you to say four positive things about him and you ran and hid.   You have zero honesty and no self reflection.
> 
> colfax:  You can't assess Trump and criticize him, kaz
> 
> kaz:  Here are four things I don't like about Trump (lists four things).  Now you show how honest you are and list four things you like about Trump
> 
> colfax:  {crickets}
> 
> You're a brainless simp
Click to expand...

Kaz, this is why I’m done with you. It doesn’t matter what I do, you can’t be honest about it. Case in point, you accuse me of running and hiding, but you aren’t honest enough to care if that’s true or not.

It’s not.





__





						Trump On Woodward Tape Admitting To Lying About Seriousness Of Coronavirus
					

As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.  How many people died because of...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Thanks for proving me right about you.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones with zero evidence Trump's words caused them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you acknowledge that Asian Americans were harassed and discriminated against because of the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not.  They were nuts before the virus.  You really have no connections.  You can't link the term China virus to the incidents, you can't link the incidents to a party, you are just making it all up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling it the China virus is stoking the flames. That’s why the medical community recommends against it. Trump chooses to ignore it, then he’s going to be held responsible for his choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Complete political correctness and a load of crap.  Everyone knows that "China virus" refers to where it's from.
> 
> Endless fake rules like this are how the left strangle a culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know. You keep saying that "everyone" knows this or that, but yet we can find many examples of idiots who don't get that.
> 
> So sorry, but the facts betray your insistence. Honestly, what did you expect? Trump has been dumbing down his supporters to the point of turning them into children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> colfax:   Prove me wrong!
> 
> Sure, Chuckie, it's my job to prove you wrong, not your job to prove you correct.
> 
> You made two completely unsupported claims;
> 
> 1)  Linking nuts screaming at Asians to Trump calling it the Chinese virus
> 
> 2) Linking the nuts to the Republican party
> 
> You just assumed it.   Like four of us have kept asking you for evidence, and you have none.
> 
> Yes, there are nuts out there, no one disagrees with that.  But you made more claims than that and have proven NOTHING.  And no, prove you wrong is bull shit.  Prove yourself right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why shouldn't I assume it? It's exactly what we predicted would happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Causation fallacy.
> 
> OK then, here's something else you haven't proven.  Those incidents are an increase from normal rates.  2,150 incidents nationally?  That's tiny.   Show it's a dramatic increase.
> 
> That would have been an obvious question to you if you weren't a Democrat drone totally unable to think for yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Establishing causality is not always easy, but this fulfills multiple criteria. Temporality, specificity, plausibility, coherence.
> 
> It's also completely unnecessary to call it the China virus unless you're attempting to direct anger of the virus at a specific group.
Click to expand...


Yes, the Chinese government who did pretty much everything possible to make the virus worse and the Democrat party who were making excuses and defending the Chinese for their actions.

NO ONE associates the Biden virus with Chinese Americans but a few psychos and Democrats who are just using it to politicize it.

The rest is just how much you hate Trump and can't be rational


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gmeyers1944 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese isn't a race, Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asian is, silly. What race do you think the Chinese are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called it the CHINA virus, not the ASIAN virus, Fuckwit.
> 
> You really are dumber than a box of retarded hammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn’t complicated if you just use your brain. I don’t know why to have to explain simple concepts to supposed intelligent adults.
> 
> Asian people are harassed because people assume or believe they’re Chinese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes you a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Please explain how that makes me a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You assume an entire race belongs to ONE country.  You are either a racist, or dumber than a box of retarded toenail clippings.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, no. I did not assume an entire race belongs to one country. Where the hell did you get that impression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your post.  Can you not keep up with your own bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No post of mine said any such thing. You’re putting words in my mouth. Getting desperate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you can't keep up with your own bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't keep up with your warped mind putting words in my mouth.
> 
> I never said what you're accusing me of saying. But I am saying that racists don't really take the time to worry whether the person they're harassing is Chinese, Korean, Japanese or any other Asian nationality. They will take their anger out on anyone who fits the description.
> 
> Anger that is stoked by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Anger that is stoked by Trump.*
> 
> Once again, I must ask you for the evidence you can't produce.............just for fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been living in a cave? Trump has been harping on China constantly about coronavirus. He is stoking anger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> President Trump is not "stoking anger". He is stating facts. People who get angry are responsible for their anger. Are you guilty of that? One could easily come to that conclusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump has spent a lot of time using fake accusations and innuendo to coddle irrational and misplaced hatred as a way to deflect from his own failing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just hate Trump and will always make the case against him despite the facts.   Once you declared your completely biased hatred to the man, you gave up your right to have credibility with using just your opinion against him as you did here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I know. This is straight from your Trump cult programming. I’ve heard it a million times from you drones. This is why you’re unreachable. You will never listen to any criticism of Trump. He is perfect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Challenge accepted.  I'll say things I don't like about Trump and you say things you like about him.
> 
> 1) I totally oppose farm subsidies
> 
> 2) I want him to LEAVE Iraq and Afghanistan fully (and the entire middle east)
> 
> 3) I'm pro-choice
> 
> 4) His signing the spending bills he did before the covid was pathetic.   He signed massive deficit budgets then said he wouldn't do that anymore as if that explained why he did it the first time
> 
> OK, so let's start with four.  Your turn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UAE Israel peace deal is a good step.
> 
> First step act was good.
> 
> Negotiating with Taliban, not a good thing, but in the circumstances is the right thing to do.
> 
> His administration is getting more aggressive about fighting HIV in some poor areas of the country.
> 
> By the way, we are so far away from the actual topic here. Your claim was that Biden spoke out against the travel ban, an assertion which is never given evidence for. I explained that the criticism of Trump's response as being xenophobic comes from a different concern, having nothing to do with a travel ban. Now, you may not share that concern, but that's also irrelevant to the point, that Biden and Democrats have it.
Click to expand...


First of all, obviously I missed this.  You could have pointed it out to me without being a dick.   You keep repeatedly raising points I already addressed, like you make it sound like I defended the psychos who yelled as Asians when I repeatedly called them psychos.

Also in THIS POST you said I couldn't criticize Trump and you wouldn't man up and admit you were wrong.   I'm a libertarian, Trump is obviously not.  It was a retarded attack anyway


----------



## colfax_m

kaz said:


> First of all, obviously I missed this. You could have pointed it out to me without being a dick.


You don’t get to whine about me being a dick after what you said about that post. If I was a dick to you, it’s because you clearly deserved it.

I’m done with you.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, obviously I missed this. You could have pointed it out to me without being a dick.
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t get to whine about me being a dick after what you said about that post. If I was a dick to you, it’s because you clearly deserved it.
> 
> I’m done with you.
Click to expand...


You are the eternal playgrounder.

kaz;  I'm done treating you seriously when you start the racism crap.   Race baiting is racism, you're exploiting race and people are harmed by that

colfax:   No, "I"m done with YOU, kaz.  You're not done with me, I'm done with YOU.  Bam!


----------



## jc456

Camp said:


> Unbelievably, the trumpoholics claim he never lied even after he admitted he lied.


post the quote. if you're so certain he did, that shouldn't be difficult for you.  See I didn't see one there.


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> I’m done with you.


bye


----------



## jc456

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking Asians and accusing them of being responsible for coronavirus and telling them to “go home” is nothing if not racist. That should be clear to anyone with half a brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep calling them psychos, you stupid mother fucker.  What about that don't you understand?  How stupid are you?
> 
> I also pointed out that at 2,150 incidents, you were FIFTY TIMES more likely to be struck by lightning
Click to expand...

I'd love to see the name of the advocate group that was contacted and who knew who to contact?  How did that work?  colfax_m  can't answer.


----------



## Nostra

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of your psychos
> 
> 
> 
> you lose all credibility right here.
Click to expand...

He never had any.


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> What a cute euphemism substituting “played it down” for lying. They’re the same thing.


in your world perhaps, but you don't get to make it ours.  there is that.  your opinion, isn't mine, yours carries no weight over mine.  you need to get an education on how to use an opinion.


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> As a Trump supporter, you’re quite skilled at inventing perceived attacks where none occurred and ignoring anything you don’t want to be true.
> 
> Attacking Asians and accusing them of being responsible for coronavirus and telling them to “go home” is nothing if not racist. That should be clear to anyone with half a brain.
> 
> I’m not going to dabble in your vague accusations. Get specific or drop it. You love pretending that things happened when they just exist in your head (like when you complained that Biden called Trump racist and xenophobic for the travel ban, something that never happened and you’ve been desperate to avoid talking about because you know it’s full of shit).


as a demofk, you deceive, deflect and lie to move off of the topic of discussion. 

disingenuous, is all a demofk like you are.

I'm still waiting for the quote from woodward's book where trump says 'I admit I lied'


----------



## eddiew

colfax_m said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wh
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again just the angry opinion of a Trump hater.   You've long, long passed your opinion having any credibility since your opinion is based on nothing but hate.
> 
> And the Nazi had nothing to do with Trump, asshole.   Again, cut the stupid shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “The Nazi”? You’re going to have to be more specific since a significant number of Trump supporters can fall under that category.
> 
> You just say whatever you want to be true. You want to hate the left so you build up some big bad threat from them. You want to defend Trump so you minimize the threats Asian Americans feel. You just bend reality you whatever suits your purpose. There’s zero objectivity to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, now you're just starting up your racist rhetoric again.   Nothing could further prove how desperate you are at this point because you can't support your lies.
> 
> You always know leftists KNOW you're losing when you start the bu-bu-bu-but, you're a RACIST.   I accept your admission of defeat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always know that kaz is losing when he’s constantly trying to change the subject and calling you a liar for saying things he doesn’t want to believe.
> 
> You stopped substantively addressing my points a while ago, and just now whine about me saying something I didn’t actually say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> colfax:  No I"m not kaz, YOU ARE.  What you said, but double back!  You are, kaz, you are you are you are!
> 
> The playground denizen.  First you start your racist spiel, then you lose your memory of short term events, now you're just playgrounding.  No you are, kaz!  Classic.  For eight year olds ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love these little pseudo quotes because it reveals how warped your brain is. That’s why it’s almost impossible to discuss anything with you. You can’t be honest enough to actually read it objectively.
Click to expand...

Talk to him about scotch  He's  good at that...Politics?? Not so much


----------



## eddiew

colfax  you have here posting Kaz ,jc,nostra ,3 of the top 10 trump ass kissers   Why bang your head against a wall?


----------



## colfax_m

eddiew said:


> colfax  you have here posting Kaz ,jc,nostra ,3 of the top 10 trump ass kissers   Why bang your head against a wall?


At first it’s just curiosity to see how they respond but it gets tiring.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jc456 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld, and the new american group that gave the CIA the "curveball" information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I’m impressed,a biden lover who once actually went by facts,that won’t ever happen again.lol you biden worshippers always ignore pesky facts that the republican globalists,the neocon mass murderers in the bush administration as well as mass murderer globalist Romney,all hate trump same as the dems because he is trying to drain the swamp.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it shows what happens when the white house tells the intelligence agencies what they want from them.
> 
> Just like Trump just told the whistleblower to stop releasing reports on russian election interference, and concentrate on china and iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just lost your credibility on that debunked Russian interference propaganda,I’m not a trump supporter and I tear into him myself the fact he was an asshole for cutting off aide to Palestine but not doing the same for warmonger Israel kissing their ass,stick to facts like that one if you want to rag on trump for being a jerk but give it up already on that debunked rambling lies of russiagate.hee hee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can’t out debate us. Put em in a corner, they go silent
Click to expand...

Yeah I notice that,they always evade the facts of the corruption of dem leaders evading it that nobody in the states of California N.Y. or Michigan don’t agree with us that they should e hung up by their balls,in Gretchen whitmere case,by the breasts.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Leo123 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Jesus!  Trump changed his mind!!  He didn't want to start a panic but then listened to the experts!!!!! STOP THE PRESSES!!! TRUMP IS A LIAR!!!  What bullshit.  Actually, the ONLY ones causing a panic are the Democrats who want everyone to suffer so their empty shell candidate 'Slo-Joe' Might stand a snowball's chance in Hell of getting elected.   You TDSers are such fucking suckers.
Click to expand...

They on.y see what they want to see and ignore those facts.


----------



## Dagosa

kaz said:


> There have been a half a million abortions since it started.


Since what started  ?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jc456 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go. The crazy-ass bullshit is their only response.
> 
> What 200,000 dead? It's all fake news
> 
> 
> 
> They died, but not due to wuhan . And, you have no proof they did. Nor does the cdc. There’s that
Click to expand...

It’s incredible they are so stupid they believe eveything the media and cdc tells them.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Penelope said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, there is nothing left to be said on how our POTUS handled the COVID virus, because he did all that could be done, the fact that you think someone else could have done anything different is laughable to put it nicely. The fear mongers such as yourself can’t deal with reality. The disease is going to kill people without a vaccine and even then people are going to die still. You’ve politicized a serious health crisis because you don’t like the fact he’s exposed all the crooks we have in elected office. It’s so amazing how destroying the global economy is more important than exposing the POS’s who don’t give a rats ass about anyone else, but theirselves, keep eating their crap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tramp destroyed the economy, along with over 190,000 dead and dying.  He could of said to not panic and told the truth, instead he denied the truth to people.
Click to expand...

There you go again with your gullibility believing eveything the lamestream media and the corrupt cdc tell you.comedy gold.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> One lie dies, the disrespect of Trump towards war veterans and the left rolls out the next one right behind it.
> 
> Leftist shill Bob Woodward wants people to believe Trump purposely lied about the corona virus.
> 
> He has books to sell, I guess. I wonder which leftist outlet is waiting on deck.
> 
> The fact that CNN, the network that lives off lies about Trump, is pushing this narrative shows
> how disingenuous this all is.


You are making way too much sense for the biden lovers to understand.lol


----------



## kaz

Dagosa said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been a half a million abortions since it started.
> 
> 
> 
> Since what started  ?
Click to expand...


The Biden virus, brainiac


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ThisIsMe said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it wouldn't have made much difference. At that point, the virus was not very well understood. They didnt have enough information to be able to tell people what to do. I dont know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My God, where do these people come from? So, the next best thing to do is lie to them before they die? Where is your friggin brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, there was little known about the virus early on.  Even fauci said Americans should not be worried about it.
> 
> With little information to go on, what is it that trump should have done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a coward who cannot address the deceit that has been Trump from the beginning. Trump explained in detail what was known about the virus to Woodward, whether he knew it or not.  Then the deceit by downplaying it to the public, talking about children couldn't get it either. What Trump did was nothing short of demonic, and he set this country up for murder. You should be ashamed for defending what cannot be defended. Your post says more about who and what you are rather than Trump. This was by far his worst moment. We cannot have this monster in the WH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well...no. You see, I'm perfectly willing to accept, and admit if trump makes a mistake. I just do not see an upside for trump to lie about this. What does he gain by deceiving people?
> 
> We have transcripts of interviews with trump that basically says he was trying to show positivity.
> 
> Aside from that, there would have been no reason for him, at that time, to go public with the full story, since they would have not had any follow up of advice or a course of action.
> 
> It would ha e basically been kinda like this:
> 
> "Well, we have a massive virus that will likely kill about 200,000 of you Americans, and put millions of you out of work for nearly a year, and shut down the economy. We have no further information to share with you as of yet, because we do not understand what is going on, and our experts are unsure of what we should do....."
> 
> How would a statement like that have been helpful?
Click to expand...

Dude your doing the same thing the brainwashed op is doing falling for a hoax that does not exist that the cdc Are inflating these numbers ruling any kind of death even if its from a gunshot would to the head,a coron virus death.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Penelope said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, there is nothing left to be said on how our POTUS handled the COVID virus, because he did all that could be done, the fact that you think someone else could have done anything different is laughable to put it nicely. The fear mongers such as yourself can’t deal with reality. The disease is going to kill people without a vaccine and even then people are going to die still. You’ve politicized a serious health crisis because you don’t like the fact he’s exposed all the crooks we have in elected office. It’s so amazing how destroying the global economy is more important than exposing the POS’s who don’t give a rats ass about anyone else, but theirselves, keep eating their crap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tramp destroyed the economy, along with over 190,000 dead and dying.  He could of said to not panic and told the truth, instead he denied the truth to people.
Click to expand...

There you go lying again that it was the dems leaders that destroyed the economy,stop being so stupid for once in your life and pay attention to the facts tha trump gave people who lost their jobs unemployment checks and the FACTS are the dems tried fighting him on that and did not want him to do it. Because of Trump I was getting twice as much money in my bank account than when I had my regular job,trump wanted to continue giving out those big checks to Americans but the corrupt dems faught him and they are not as huge as they were before brainiac.lol  you sure enjoy having shit on your face here everyday.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Biff_Poindexter said:


> These folks remind me of the Bush sycophants who would twist themselves into pretzels to justify invading Iraq...they would call anyone who disagreed with them, terrorists and anti-american for opposing the war in Iraq and not bowing down to Bush...
> 
> They would jump thru hoops to explain why Saddam was behind 9/11 and why it was mandatory that we invade Iraq.....Now you can't find these people....now since time has passed -- these people pretend they were never Bushees and they were always against invading Iraq....
> 
> 100's of thousands of lives have been lost....trillions of dollars wasted.....the Patriot Act was created, civil liberties violated, still to this day, you can't take a 3 oz bottle on a plane because of our fear of another 9/11 -- yet we are willing to stage a second civil war over wearing a mask on that same plane...


Uh exactly what does the corruption of bushwacker and his criminal murderous action of 9/11 passing the patriot act have anything to do with this topic,also had you paid any fucking attention to the insane babble of the biden supporters,you would have seen how they blatantly keep ignoring  pesky facts that the dem leaders of most of our states are the ones to blame for the economy crashing and for this fake virus hoax they cooked up,read before you post babble that has nothing to do with the topic.good god.


----------



## Dagosa

LA RAM FAN said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, there is nothing left to be said on how our POTUS handled the COVID virus, because he did all that could be done, the fact that you think someone else could have done anything different is laughable to put it nicely. The fear mongers such as yourself can’t deal with reality. The disease is going to kill people without a vaccine and even then people are going to die still. You’ve politicized a serious health crisis because you don’t like the fact he’s exposed all the crooks we have in elected office. It’s so amazing how destroying the global economy is more important than exposing the POS’s who don’t give a rats ass about anyone else, but theirselves, keep eating their crap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tramp destroyed the economy, along with over 190,000 dead and dying.  He could of said to not panic and told the truth, instead he denied the truth to people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go lying again that it was the dems leaders that destroyed the economy,stop being so stupid for once in your life and pay attention to the facts tha trump gave people who lost their jobs unemployment checks and the FACTS are the dems tried fighting him on that and did not want him to do it. Because of Trump I was getting twice as much money in my bank account than when I had my regular job,trump wanted to continue giving out those big checks to Americans but the corrupt dems faught him and they are not as huge as they were before brainiac.lol  you sure enjoy having shit on your face here everyday.lol
Click to expand...

Oh, so you’re a taker and free loader.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Penelope said:


> I can't but wonder what else tramp is keeping from us.


I can’t help but wonder what new lies you have to tell us.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dagosa said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, there is nothing left to be said on how our POTUS handled the COVID virus, because he did all that could be done, the fact that you think someone else could have done anything different is laughable to put it nicely. The fear mongers such as yourself can’t deal with reality. The disease is going to kill people without a vaccine and even then people are going to die still. You’ve politicized a serious health crisis because you don’t like the fact he’s exposed all the crooks we have in elected office. It’s so amazing how destroying the global economy is more important than exposing the POS’s who don’t give a rats ass about anyone else, but theirselves, keep eating their crap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tramp destroyed the economy, along with over 190,000 dead and dying.  He could of said to not panic and told the truth, instead he denied the truth to people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go lying again that it was the dems leaders that destroyed the economy,stop being so stupid for once in your life and pay attention to the facts tha trump gave people who lost their jobs unemployment checks and the FACTS are the dems tried fighting him on that and did not want him to do it. Because of Trump I was getting twice as much money in my bank account than when I had my regular job,trump wanted to continue giving out those big checks to Americans but the corrupt dems faught him and they are not as huge as they were before brainiac.lol  you sure enjoy having shit on your face here everyday.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so you’re a taker and free loader.
Click to expand...

Uh no,I am back to work now but I needed that money at the time after the dems put me out of work for a few months ,love your evasion tactics how the op is a clueless idiot as I just proved changing the topic.lol


----------



## jbrownson0831

Dagosa said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, there is nothing left to be said on how our POTUS handled the COVID virus, because he did all that could be done, the fact that you think someone else could have done anything different is laughable to put it nicely. The fear mongers such as yourself can’t deal with reality. The disease is going to kill people without a vaccine and even then people are going to die still. You’ve politicized a serious health crisis because you don’t like the fact he’s exposed all the crooks we have in elected office. It’s so amazing how destroying the global economy is more important than exposing the POS’s who don’t give a rats ass about anyone else, but theirselves, keep eating their crap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tramp destroyed the economy, along with over 190,000 dead and dying.  He could of said to not panic and told the truth, instead he denied the truth to people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go lying again that it was the dems leaders that destroyed the economy,stop being so stupid for once in your life and pay attention to the facts tha trump gave people who lost their jobs unemployment checks and the FACTS are the dems tried fighting him on that and did not want him to do it. Because of Trump I was getting twice as much money in my bank account than when I had my regular job,trump wanted to continue giving out those big checks to Americans but the corrupt dems faught him and they are not as huge as they were before brainiac.lol  you sure enjoy having shit on your face here everyday.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so you’re a taker and free loader.
Click to expand...

Nope he actually had a job before the leftyvirus took it away.


----------



## eddiew

Trump...  over 20,000 lies and he's just getting started


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> Trump...  over 20,000 lies and he's just getting started


Wackos....over 50,000 lies about Trump's supposed 20,000.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Claudette said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is guilty of dereliction  of duty.  He knew and kept it away from the public.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahahahaha....wait.....hahahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems Penelope can't read. Everything Trump did is listed on this thread and it goes back to January. I'd say the only dereliction of duty I've seem is from the Dems who called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US. Pelousy everyone to chill and enjoy the Chinese New Year. Talk about dereliction of duty.
> 
> She screams about Trump but says nary a word about the dereliction of the Dems.
> 
> She's a hypocritical whiny asshole.
Click to expand...

Yeah she indeed has reading comprehension problems.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump...  over 20,000 lies and he's just getting started
> 
> 
> 
> Wackos....over 50,000 lies about Trump's supposed 20,000.
Click to expand...

The winner.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

WTF19 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil Austen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump pretty much MURDERED 200,000 Americans.  Disgusting piece of orange turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, it was the demoncrats that cried when the borders were to be closed.  wake up retard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's that shit got to do with Trump's lies and his murdering? Nothing! Step up and debate the thread coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> murdering would be the fault of demoncrats for wanting to keep OUR borders open---DUH...lying is what the demoncrats do daily, they hope you believe whatever comes out of these asswipes mouth---debate that retard
Click to expand...

He can’t,he has to lie to try.lol


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
Click to expand...

I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Claudette said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is guilty of dereliction  of duty.  He knew and kept it away from the public.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahahahaha....wait.....hahahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems Penelope can't read. Everything Trump did is listed on this thread and it goes back to January. I'd say the only dereliction of duty I've seem is from the Dems who called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US. Pelousy everyone to chill and enjoy the Chinese New Year. Talk about dereliction of duty.
> 
> She screams about Trump but says nary a word about the dereliction of the Dems.
> 
> She's a hypocritical whiny asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems ? They haven’t been in control for 4 years. They did their job, the impeached Trump. It’s the senate who was derelict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the Senate was far from derelict.
> 
> The House wasted three years on trying to get Trump on anything they could.
> 
> The Russia thing was a bust. Kavanaugh was a bust. The Ukraine was a bust. All they did was waste tax dollars and time and if you don't think voters are watching you are a stupid as I believe you are.
> 
> The Dems did their job?? Wasting millions of tax dollars on their Trump hunt??
> 
> Excuse me while I stand over here and LMFAO at your stupid self.
Click to expand...

You so much owned his story ass while taking him to school.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

WTF19 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They followed the bush boy from day one. They treated him the same way they are treating trump now.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering he took us into an founded war based on a lie and lead us into the worse recession since 1929, why the fk shouldn’t he take a little abuse. You were complaining about Obama wearing tan suits.. That’s a laugh. Trump ? You are living in a cave. Another recession and nearly 200k dead . I’m sure you Humpers would have excused Hillary and been nice to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are directing your post to the wrong person.
> 
> I didn't support the bush boy, I didn't vote for him and I certainly have no problem saying the truth about him. He was a traitor to our nation.  He is a war criminal and belongs on trial for his war crimes then put into prison for those crimes. He lied us into wars. Tortured people and destroyed our economy. He lied through his teeth and divided our nation. I have absolutely nothing nice to say about that man other than he's not our president anymore.
> 
> I never complained about Obama in a tan suit beyond saying how ridiculous it was for the right to make a big deal about the tan suit.
> 
> I was a delegate for Obama in both 2008 and 2012 at my state's democratic convention even though I'm a registered Independent.
> 
> I don't support trump. I have never supported trump. In fact I was saying that I wasn't surprised by the trump people's behavior and excusing all of the lies, crime and corruption of trump because I saw the same people do the same thing with the bush boy.
> 
> Read my post better.
> 
> MY FAVORITE AUNT IS ONE OF THE 190 THOUSAND PEOPLE TRUMP HAS MURDERED WITH THAT VIRUS.
> 
> Stop calling me a humper.
> 
> I have been a registered Independent since 1978. I have voted a variety of parties through the decades but one party I have never voted for is the Republican Party. I'm proud to say I've never voted for a republican in my life.
> 
> You seriously need to pay more attention to my posts and not misunderstand them.
> 
> Oh, by the way, I voted for Hillary. I taught my daughter and my mom about her and they both loved Hillary.
> 
> I loved Hillary and supported her so much I actually worked with her once in 2008. I worked with her husband Bill twice. Once in 2006 and then again in 2010.
> 
> Get your facts straight before you post a bunch of garbage that is so wrong you make a fool of yourself to everyone who has ever read my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then you are as deranged for believing the DEPLORABLE demoncrats.  BARRAG o , fat hillary--both treasonist pieces of shit
Click to expand...

The understatement of the year,lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

WTF19 said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't turn out to be true
> He didn't call vets losers and suckers.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Dorothy. Click your heals and repeat it three times and it will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False stuff tends to go away on it's own
> See - last 4 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, Russia is still a grave threat to our elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should focus your attention on China.  President Xi Jinping and the Bidens are besties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you cant tell these morons any facts.  they will twist it to suit, and the sad part is their dead brains dont know how to comprehend anything but lies---poor demoncrats
Click to expand...

You’ve noticed that as well huh? Could not have said it better word for word.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Not2BSubjugated said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> He also formed a taskforce and implemented a travel ban weeks before the first confirmed case, while the democrats called him a xenophobe and warned us that this flu across the pacific was just a distraction from impeachment.
> 
> Even if I agreed with your take on Trump's performance, why would I vote for the people who thought he was OVER reacting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 386804
> 
> 
> Feb 1
> 
> *We are in the midst of a crisis with the coronavirus. We need to lead the way with science — not Donald Trump’s record of hysteria, xenophobia, and fear-mongering. He is the worst possible person to lead our country through a global health emergency.
> ------------------------------*
> 
> and it turned out to be the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did it?  Even Fauci conceded that the travel bans saved many lives.  Seems like "xenophobia" was a pretty good failsafe in this case.
> 
> Meanwhile, dems were telling everybody to come on down to China town and not to let Trump's racism scare them out of celebrating the lunar new year!
Click to expand...

The op troll and the rest of the dem lovers of course have no interest in pesky facts like that.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Blues Man said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep in South Korea didn't panic in late January when their country and the US reported their first Covid-19 case; today SK deaths from the virus number in the hundreds while US deaths number in the hundreds of thousands. Too much winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't assume I support Trump.  People who assume are idiots.
> 
> And the reporting of a single case would not foment panic.
> 
> But the constant warnings of death and destruction would.
> 
> As we have seen Corona deaths are .013% of the world population.
> 
> So is it really isn't as bad as a lot of people say it is.
Click to expand...

The brainwashed sheep won’t turn off the idiot box in the living room of course so they go into panic mode and believe eveything the corrupt cdc tells them.they wo not take the time to read alternative news sources not controlled by the corporate controlled media to understand its all a fake hoax.lol


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
Click to expand...

That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.


----------



## colfax_m

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
Click to expand...

Someone died. That’s not “bumperburn”, that’s massive abdominal trauma with aortic dissection and hemorrhage causing death.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Claudette said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
Click to expand...

Indeed, ed is a fucking hypocrite.


----------



## colfax_m

LA RAM FAN said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep in South Korea didn't panic in late January when their country and the US reported their first Covid-19 case; today SK deaths from the virus number in the hundreds while US deaths number in the hundreds of thousands. Too much winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't assume I support Trump.  People who assume are idiots.
> 
> And the reporting of a single case would not foment panic.
> 
> But the constant warnings of death and destruction would.
> 
> As we have seen Corona deaths are .013% of the world population.
> 
> So is it really isn't as bad as a lot of people say it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The brainwashed sheep won’t turn off the idiot box in the living room of course so they go into panic mode and believe eveything the corrupt cdc tells them.they wo not take the time to read alternative news sources not controlled by the corporate controlled media to understand its all a fake hoax.lol
Click to expand...

Corrupt CDC? Dude, these people were trying to tell us the severity of the pandemic while Trump was lying to you playing it down. If Trump’s only options are cause panic or lie, then it’s just evidence he’s a shitty leader because a real leader doesn’t have to do either.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

I just can't believe so many people believe this bullshit from an attention whore as-been trying to pull a Nixon 2.0 and failing MISERABLY!!!

The timing of this "book" is so perfect.  

I would immediately dismiss as pure bullshit, anything from Woodward or Bernstein re: Trump.  They are tainted by their own Nixon success.


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
Click to expand...


Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.

Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
Click to expand...

Waah waah waah you idiots aare all broken records.....uncontrolled violence in all your snowflake cities and a regular person gets caught up in it so you make them the criminal..  Completely backwards and totally ignorant, your mantra.


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone died. That’s not “bumperburn”, that’s massive abdominal trauma with aortic dissection and hemorrhage causing death.
Click to expand...

Then get out of the street!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

colfax_m said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep in South Korea didn't panic in late January when their country and the US reported their first Covid-19 case; today SK deaths from the virus number in the hundreds while US deaths number in the hundreds of thousands. Too much winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't assume I support Trump.  People who assume are idiots.
> 
> And the reporting of a single case would not foment panic.
> 
> But the constant warnings of death and destruction would.
> 
> As we have seen Corona deaths are .013% of the world population.
> 
> So is it really isn't as bad as a lot of people say it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The brainwashed sheep won’t turn off the idiot box in the living room of course so they go into panic mode and believe eveything the corrupt cdc tells them.they wo not take the time to read alternative news sources not controlled by the corporate controlled media to understand its all a fake hoax.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corrupt CDC? Dude, these people were trying to tell us the severity of the pandemic while Trump was lying to you playing it down. If Trump’s only options are cause panic or lie, then it’s just evidence he’s a shitty leader because a real leader doesn’t have to do either.
Click to expand...

So, are you saying we should listen to the CDC?  

Because both the CDC and The WHO downplayed COVID too.  Remember?  Did your forget?  They both said that there was no need to stop travel from China to prevent the spread.


----------



## colfax_m

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone died. That’s not “bumperburn”, that’s massive abdominal trauma with aortic dissection and hemorrhage causing death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then get out of the street!
Click to expand...

I can’t believe I have to say it, that’s not a justification for murder.


----------



## kaz

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone died. That’s not “bumperburn”, that’s massive abdominal trauma with aortic dissection and hemorrhage causing death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then get out of the street!
Click to expand...


Simple things are incomprehensible to leftists.  They have the right to peacefully demonstrate, but they are in the street to be dicks and to intimidate and impede the lives of other citizens.   I don't condone driving over them, but I don't exactly cry for them either.

Then look which bunch of leftists are all upset over it.  The same crew who are indifferent to all the cops and blacks that leftist anarchists are murdering and destroying their businesses and property.   It's like clock work.  Boo hoo


----------



## jbrownson0831

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
Click to expand...

....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.


----------



## colfax_m

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep in South Korea didn't panic in late January when their country and the US reported their first Covid-19 case; today SK deaths from the virus number in the hundreds while US deaths number in the hundreds of thousands. Too much winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't assume I support Trump.  People who assume are idiots.
> 
> And the reporting of a single case would not foment panic.
> 
> But the constant warnings of death and destruction would.
> 
> As we have seen Corona deaths are .013% of the world population.
> 
> So is it really isn't as bad as a lot of people say it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The brainwashed sheep won’t turn off the idiot box in the living room of course so they go into panic mode and believe eveything the corrupt cdc tells them.they wo not take the time to read alternative news sources not controlled by the corporate controlled media to understand its all a fake hoax.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corrupt CDC? Dude, these people were trying to tell us the severity of the pandemic while Trump was lying to you playing it down. If Trump’s only options are cause panic or lie, then it’s just evidence he’s a shitty leader because a real leader doesn’t have to do either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, are you saying we should listen to the CDC?
> 
> Because both the CDC and The WHO downplayed COVID too.  Remember?  Did your forget?  They both said that there was no need to stop travel from China to prevent the spread.
Click to expand...

The WHO said that travel restriction wasn’t effective. That’s not downplaying it, that’s having a different opinion on how to handle it. I’m not aware the CDC said anything of the sort. It was the CDC that recommended to end travel with China, although Trump lied about that too.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then get out of the street!
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t believe I have to say it, that’s not a justification for murder.
Click to expand...


No, it's not.  I agree.  But you're completely indifferent to all the people being murdered by leftists.  Suddenly you care.  And you'll stop caring just as fast when it shifts back to murdering Trump supporters or blacks who are in the way of leftist mobs


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone died. That’s not “bumperburn”, that’s massive abdominal trauma with aortic dissection and hemorrhage causing death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then get out of the street!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe I have to say it, that’s not a justification for murder.
Click to expand...

Spare me your fake concern.  Idiots who block the streets then try to attack the driver of a car that happens to get stuck in their gauntlet deserve whatever they get.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep in South Korea didn't panic in late January when their country and the US reported their first Covid-19 case; today SK deaths from the virus number in the hundreds while US deaths number in the hundreds of thousands. Too much winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't assume I support Trump.  People who assume are idiots.
> 
> And the reporting of a single case would not foment panic.
> 
> But the constant warnings of death and destruction would.
> 
> As we have seen Corona deaths are .013% of the world population.
> 
> So is it really isn't as bad as a lot of people say it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The brainwashed sheep won’t turn off the idiot box in the living room of course so they go into panic mode and believe eveything the corrupt cdc tells them.they wo not take the time to read alternative news sources not controlled by the corporate controlled media to understand its all a fake hoax.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corrupt CDC? Dude, these people were trying to tell us the severity of the pandemic while Trump was lying to you playing it down. If Trump’s only options are cause panic or lie, then it’s just evidence he’s a shitty leader because a real leader doesn’t have to do either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, are you saying we should listen to the CDC?
> 
> Because both the CDC and The WHO downplayed COVID too.  Remember?  Did your forget?  They both said that there was no need to stop travel from China to prevent the spread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The WHO said that travel restriction wasn’t effective. That’s not downplaying it, that’s having a different opinion on how to handle it. I’m not aware the CDC said anything of the sort. It was the CDC that recommended to end travel with China, although Trump lied about that too.
Click to expand...


The WHO also said in mid January that there was no evidence of person to person transmission in China.  They are less than worthless since they spread Chinese propaganda


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well spoken
> Yeah she indeed blames everything on trump,including I’m sure,her acne and the mole on her back like you said so well.lol
> 
> I’m not even a trump supporter,but I hope he will win for two reasons,one same as the last time,I want him to win because the alternative of Biden is five times worse same if hitlery had  been elected,two,more importantly,to see the butthurt of trolls like her cry and cry when their evil democrats get beaten again.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should consider voting for Trump for the same reason I am.  He's no libertarian.  I stopped voting Republican in 1990 because I saw in the end there was no difference between the parties.  But I lived in so many big cities that I loved and wonder if I can ever go back to because of safety.  Democrats proved with Obamacare they ARE going for socialism.  Nancy Proposed $3.5 trillion of it.  Democrats made clear they will end the filibuster and pass that shit if they get control back.
> 
> I can no longer at least at this point tell myself the parties are the same.   Trump is materially better
Click to expand...


you are correct why I should vote for trump
when bush,Clinton and Obama were alll in office,you could not tell the difference in the two parties,both Clinton and bush were for nafta,Obama lied to the people about ending the war and expanded bush’s war in the Mideast as well as expanding the dreconian patriot act,I did not want trump as potus,I wanted Ron Paul but sense the only choices were him and the evil witch Hitlery,I voted for him because the alternative of another Clinton,a globalist and mass murderer in office,would be America’s worst nightmare.trump did not expand wars in the Middle East as Obama did.

that was why he appointed hitlery to his cabinet sense he loves fellow war mongers and globalists as him. She would have us in so many new wars there had she been elected. Biden is a globalist as well and went along with the murderous actions of. Obama so voting for trump again is a no brainer.there are better choices than him of course but sense him and biden is all we have,then trump is a no brainer.


----------



## jbrownson0831

kaz said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone died. That’s not “bumperburn”, that’s massive abdominal trauma with aortic dissection and hemorrhage causing death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then get out of the street!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple things are incomprehensible to leftists.  They have the right to peacefully demonstrate, but they are in the street to be dicks and to intimidate and impede the lives of other citizens.   I don't condone driving over them, but I don't exactly cry for them either.
> 
> Then look which bunch of leftists are all upset over it.  The same crew who are indifferent to all the cops and blacks that leftist anarchists are murdering and destroying their businesses and property.   It's like clock work.  Boo hoo
Click to expand...

I don't condone it either, but when you see the mobs attacking people for trying to drive their cars then maybe the car indeed needs to be a defensive weapon.  We all know what happens when the thugs pull someone from their car....


----------



## colfax_m

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone died. That’s not “bumperburn”, that’s massive abdominal trauma with aortic dissection and hemorrhage causing death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then get out of the street!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe I have to say it, that’s not a justification for murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me your fake concern.  Idiots who block the streets then try to attack the driver of a car that happens to get stuck in their gauntlet deserve whatever they get.
Click to expand...

No, they don’t. They didn’t attack the driver, this is a false account of what happened. They didn’t deserve to die. That’s why he’s serving a life sentence.

Don’t justify violence and murder.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

pknopp said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep in South Korea didn't panic in late January when their country and the US reported their first Covid-19 case; today SK deaths from the virus number in the hundreds while US deaths number in the hundreds of thousands. Too much winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9700 people...dont like that #  argue w/the CDC---just here to tell you you are WRONG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't force people to do anything.
> 
> Americans are a particularly rebellious lot.  That is the difference between the US population and other countries who are willing to roll over for their government.
> 
> I don't think the numbers would be that different if Trump had not played it down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't either BUT the facts are he lied about it and made fun of those who insisted on being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politicians lie every time they open their mouths.
> 
> You don't know that yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason they do that is because people like you will defend every one of their lies. They know they can lie and you will fall in line and defend the lie.
Click to expand...

You just described the Biden lovers like Eddie to a tee.lol


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

colfax_m said:


> Corrupt CDC?


I have more:


If you believe the CDC you agree that COVID deaths have been severely overinflated.
https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/nvss/vsrr/covid19/excess_deaths.htmHere's more.
https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/nvss/vsrr/covid19/tech_notes.htm


What about this from the CDC?
https://www.infectioncontroltoday.com/view/cloth-masks-are-useless-against-covid-19https://www.marketwatch.com/story/t...r-facemasks-because-of-coronavirus-2020-01-30


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone died. That’s not “bumperburn”, that’s massive abdominal trauma with aortic dissection and hemorrhage causing death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then get out of the street!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe I have to say it, that’s not a justification for murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me your fake concern.  Idiots who block the streets then try to attack the driver of a car that happens to get stuck in their gauntlet deserve whatever they get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they don’t. They didn’t attack the driver, this is a false account of what happened. They didn’t deserve to die. That’s why he’s serving a life sentence.
> 
> Don’t justify violence and murder.
Click to expand...

Nobody DESs


colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone died. That’s not “bumperburn”, that’s massive abdominal trauma with aortic dissection and hemorrhage causing death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then get out of the street!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe I have to say it, that’s not a justification for murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me your fake concern.  Idiots who block the streets then try to attack the driver of a car that happens to get stuck in their gauntlet deserve whatever they get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they don’t. They didn’t attack the driver, this is a false account of what happened. They didn’t deserve to die. That’s why he’s serving a life sentence.
> 
> Don’t justify violence and murder.
Click to expand...

Get out of the street.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Blues Man said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep in South Korea didn't panic in late January when their country and the US reported their first Covid-19 case; today SK deaths from the virus number in the hundreds while US deaths number in the hundreds of thousands. Too much winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9700 people...dont like that #  argue w/the CDC---just here to tell you you are WRONG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't force people to do anything.
> 
> Americans are a particularly rebellious lot.  That is the difference between the US population and other countries who are willing to roll over for their government.
> 
> I don't think the numbers would be that different if Trump had not played it down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't either BUT the facts are he lied about it and made fun of those who insisted on being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politicians lie every time they open their mouths.
> 
> You don't know that yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason they do that is because people like you will defend every one of their lies. They know they can lie and you will fall in line and defend the lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lies have I defended?
> 
> Please find the post and quote it.
> 
> I have never believed one word any politician has ever said and never will.
> 
> If you are speaking of what i said in this thread all I did was say that downplaying things that might cause the sheep to panic is not necessarily a bad idea.
Click to expand...

These psychotic biden lovers seem to be dense to the fact that polticians NEVER open up their mouths without lying.lol comedy gold.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eddiew said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep in South Korea didn't panic in late January when their country and the US reported their first Covid-19 case; today SK deaths from the virus number in the hundreds while US deaths number in the hundreds of thousands. Too much winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9700 people...dont like that #  argue w/the CDC---just here to tell you you are WRONG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't force people to do anything.
> 
> Americans are a particularly rebellious lot.  That is the difference between the US population and other countries who are willing to roll over for their government.
> 
> I don't think the numbers would be that different if Trump had not played it down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't either BUT the facts are he lied about it and made fun of those who insisted on being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politicians lie every time they open their mouths.
> 
> You don't know that yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason they do that is because people like you will defend every one of their lies. They know they can lie and you will fall in line and defend the lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libber parrot....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like presidents to lie to us. Why do you accept that? You have to be a liberal to not like a president lying to us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to understand Pknopp They like trump because they're just like him Liars and bullies
Click to expand...

That’s you dem lovers.liars.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Blues Man said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep in South Korea didn't panic in late January when their country and the US reported their first Covid-19 case; today SK deaths from the virus number in the hundreds while US deaths number in the hundreds of thousands. Too much winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9700 people...dont like that #  argue w/the CDC---just here to tell you you are WRONG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't force people to do anything.
> 
> Americans are a particularly rebellious lot.  That is the difference between the US population and other countries who are willing to roll over for their government.
> 
> I don't think the numbers would be that different if Trump had not played it down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't either BUT the facts are he lied about it and made fun of those who insisted on being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politicians lie every time they open their mouths.
> 
> You don't know that yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason they do that is because people like you will defend every one of their lies. They know they can lie and you will fall in line and defend the lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libber parrot....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like presidents to lie to us. Why do you accept that? You have to be a liberal to not like a president lying to us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And every president that has ever served has lied to the public
> 
> It seems you do accept it if you have voted for any president that has ever lied.
Click to expand...

Well spoken,the op and Biden lovers are obviously an idiot to that fact on every president we ever had all lied.comedy gold.lol


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
Click to expand...

LOL

Your deflection is noted and laughed at, kazzer.


----------



## colfax_m

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corrupt CDC?
> 
> 
> 
> I have more:
> 
> 
> If you believe the CDC you agree that COVID deaths have been severely overinflated.
> https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/nvss/vsrr/covid19/excess_deaths.htmHere's more.
> https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/nvss/vsrr/covid19/tech_notes.htm
> 
> 
> What about this from the CDC?
> https://www.infectioncontroltoday.com/view/cloth-masks-are-useless-against-covid-19https://www.marketwatch.com/story/t...r-facemasks-because-of-coronavirus-2020-01-30
Click to expand...

I don’t think you appreciate what corruption actually means.

The CDC did initially warn against wearing masks, which they later revised, at least in part because they didn’t want the public to use supplies that were badly needed for healthcare. Lisa Brosseau is not “from the CDC” and quoting things from 6 months ago doesn’t really keep up to date with a constantly changing situation.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone died. That’s not “bumperburn”, that’s massive abdominal trauma with aortic dissection and hemorrhage causing death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then get out of the street!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe I have to say it, that’s not a justification for murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me your fake concern.  Idiots who block the streets then try to attack the driver of a car that happens to get stuck in their gauntlet deserve whatever they get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they don’t. They didn’t attack the driver, this is a false account of what happened. They didn’t deserve to die. That’s why he’s serving a life sentence.
> 
> Don’t justify violence and murder.
Click to expand...

If I am being forced to stop my vehicle because the street is being blocked by these assholes, that's one thing.  If they start doing ANYTHING that makes me feel threatened in any way, I will either draw and fire or run them all over to get away.  That is justified.  Those motherfuckers surrounding my car present a VERY dangerous situation.  Being outnumbered 30 to 1 with those idiots banging on my car and making threats is plenty of evidence supporting self-defense with deadly force.


----------



## colfax_m

jbrownson0831 said:


> Get out of the street.


Feel free to complain about them being in the street, but using that to justify murder is really, really disgusting.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waah waah waah you idiots aare all broken records.....uncontrolled violence in all your snowflake cities and a regular person gets caught up in it so you make them the criminal..  Completely backwards and totally ignorant, your mantra.
Click to expand...

LOL

I'm sure Fields is crying in prison, his home for the remainder of his life.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

colfax_m said:


> The CDC did initially warn against wearing masks, which they later revised, at least in part because they didn’t want the public to use supplies that were badly needed for healthcare.


So they lied about it?


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get out of the street.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to complain about them being in the street, but using that to justify murder is really, really disgusting.
Click to expand...

Again, we see the videos so stop lying.....


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waah waah waah you idiots aare all broken records.....uncontrolled violence in all your snowflake cities and a regular person gets caught up in it so you make them the criminal..  Completely backwards and totally ignorant, your mantra.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I'm sure Fields is crying in prison, his home for the remainder of his life.
Click to expand...

Dead on the streets with his head crushed in by a thug or alive in prison....had to decide quickly since the wackos were on him.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

LA RAM FAN said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, ed is a fucking hypocrite.
Click to expand...

No..You don't say. 

Rams suck.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC did initially warn against wearing masks, which they later revised, at least in part because they didn’t want the public to use supplies that were badly needed for healthcare.
> 
> 
> 
> So they lied about it?
Click to expand...

The CDC and Fauci change their minds all the time because they can...the wackos accept anything they say whenever they say it.  Decision makers cannot operate with that kind of wishy washy "expertise" they have to make a call and move on.


----------



## colfax_m

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone died. That’s not “bumperburn”, that’s massive abdominal trauma with aortic dissection and hemorrhage causing death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then get out of the street!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe I have to say it, that’s not a justification for murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me your fake concern.  Idiots who block the streets then try to attack the driver of a car that happens to get stuck in their gauntlet deserve whatever they get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they don’t. They didn’t attack the driver, this is a false account of what happened. They didn’t deserve to die. That’s why he’s serving a life sentence.
> 
> Don’t justify violence and murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I am being forced to stop my vehicle because the street is being blocked by these assholes, that's one thing.  If they start doing ANYTHING that makes me feel threatened in any way, I will either draw and fire or run them all over to get away.  That is justified.  Those motherfuckers surrounding my car present a VERY dangerous situation.  Being outnumbered 30 to 1 with those idiots banging on my car and making threats is plenty of evidence supporting self-defense with deadly force.
Click to expand...

Except that’s not how it happened. He backed up out of the crowd and instead of turning down another street, he put it back in drive and floored it. Not to mentioned he shared violent memes talking about mowing down protestors prior to doing so.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

pknopp said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep in South Korea didn't panic in late January when their country and the US reported their first Covid-19 case; today SK deaths from the virus number in the hundreds while US deaths number in the hundreds of thousands. Too much winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9700 people...dont like that #  argue w/the CDC---just here to tell you you are WRONG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't force people to do anything.
> 
> Americans are a particularly rebellious lot.  That is the difference between the US population and other countries who are willing to roll over for their government.
> 
> I don't think the numbers would be that different if Trump had not played it down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't either BUT the facts are he lied about it and made fun of those who insisted on being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politicians lie every time they open their mouths.
> 
> You don't know that yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason they do that is because people like you will defend every one of their lies. They know they can lie and you will fall in line and defend the lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lies have I defended?
> 
> Please find the post and quote it.
> 
> I have never believed one word any politician has ever said and never will.
> 
> If you are speaking of what i said in this thread all I did was say that downplaying things that might cause the sheep to panic is not necessarily a bad idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By simply stating "they all lie" you are defending it. That is nothing more than a poor excuse. You are going to vote for a politician even though they lie all the time, right?
Click to expand...

No I can’t speak for him and the trump supporters but I am going to vote for trump only because it’s the same story as last time was,the alternative is five times worse.the clintons love serving their masters and getting us into wars which is why I am proud I voted for trump,he is not a globalist and because of that,he has not started any new wars for the elite,Biden is a globalist and he will give them their new wars they crave.

The last several decades I never voted because both parties are corrupt,Clinton was no different than his pal bush and Romney was no different than Obama because they are both globalists. Trump is not a globalist so it was a no brainer to vote for him as it is again.He did not start any new wars for the elite which is amazing sense the last president that you can say did not do that you have to go all the way back to carter.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
Click to expand...

If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.

Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.


----------



## colfax_m

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get out of the street.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to complain about them being in the street, but using that to justify murder is really, really disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, we see the videos so stop lying.....
Click to expand...

More importantly, the jury saw the video and they saw there was no need for him to kill anyone.

The defense tried tour tact, but the evidence clearly showed something different.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> Spare me your fake concern.  Idiots who block the streets then try to attack the driver of a car that happens to get stuck in their gauntlet deserve whatever they get.


No, they don’t. They didn’t attack the driver, this is a false account of what happened. They didn’t deserve to die. That’s why he’s serving a life sentence.

Don’t justify violence and murder.
[/QUOTE]

LOL, "don't justify violence and murder."  That while you care about this one case and the endless leftist violence and murders not at all


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC did initially warn against wearing masks, which they later revised, at least in part because they didn’t want the public to use supplies that were badly needed for healthcare.
> 
> 
> 
> So they lied about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CDC and Fauci change their minds all the time because they can...the wackos accept anything they say whenever they say it.  Decision makers cannot operate with that kind of wishy washy "expertise" they have to make a call and move on.
Click to expand...

You so much owned them and took them to school.they remind me of the corrupt nfl,owners,they make  fl relocation rules and they don’t even follow them able to change the rules whenever they want,what a joke,same with the fed.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
Click to expand...

Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Blues Man said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep in South Korea didn't panic in late January when their country and the US reported their first Covid-19 case; today SK deaths from the virus number in the hundreds while US deaths number in the hundreds of thousands. Too much winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9700 people...dont like that #  argue w/the CDC---just here to tell you you are WRONG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't force people to do anything.
> 
> Americans are a particularly rebellious lot.  That is the difference between the US population and other countries who are willing to roll over for their government.
> 
> I don't think the numbers would be that different if Trump had not played it down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't either BUT the facts are he lied about it and made fun of those who insisted on being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politicians lie every time they open their mouths.
> 
> You don't know that yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason they do that is because people like you will defend every one of their lies. They know they can lie and you will fall in line and defend the lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lies have I defended?
> 
> Please find the post and quote it.
> 
> I have never believed one word any politician has ever said and never will.
> 
> If you are speaking of what i said in this thread all I did was say that downplaying things that might cause the sheep to panic is not necessarily a bad idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By simply stating "they all lie" you are defending it. That is nothing more than a poor excuse. You are going to vote for a politician even though they lie all the time, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not I am stating a fact.
> 
> I don't vote anymore.  I realized it's a waste of time because my vote doesn't matter as both parties are owned by the same people.
Click to expand...

Exactly,well said,best post on this thread,many of these idiots don’t get that.


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get out of the street.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to complain about them being in the street, but using that to justify murder is really, really disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, we see the videos so stop lying.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More importantly, the jury saw the video and they saw there was no need for him to kill anyone.
> 
> The defense tried tour tact, but the evidence clearly showed something different.
Click to expand...

The guy made his decision and had his day in court....had a 50/50 shot of going free or to prison as opposed to laying dead on the street.  Don't see any of your thug murderers even getting arrested.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
Click to expand...

Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

iceberg said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> yea, 2 things made that point well known.
> 
> you said it. you got it from CNN.
> 
> fuck opinion pieces you choose to pass off as fact.
Click to expand...

Penny troll believes everything the lamestream media tells her.lol


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
Click to expand...


Very, very quietly ...


----------



## jbrownson0831

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
Click to expand...

You protestors jamming the streets are breaking the law, and once the law is broken stop whining when one of your lemmings gets hit by a car.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

pknopp said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea to play down things that might cause the sheep to panic.
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep in South Korea didn't panic in late January when their country and the US reported their first Covid-19 case; today SK deaths from the virus number in the hundreds while US deaths number in the hundreds of thousands. Too much winning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9700 people...dont like that #  argue w/the CDC---just here to tell you you are WRONG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't force people to do anything.
> 
> Americans are a particularly rebellious lot.  That is the difference between the US population and other countries who are willing to roll over for their government.
> 
> I don't think the numbers would be that different if Trump had not played it down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't either BUT the facts are he lied about it and made fun of those who insisted on being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politicians lie every time they open their mouths.
> 
> You don't know that yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason they do that is because people like you will defend every one of their lies. They know they can lie and you will fall in line and defend the lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lies have I defended?
> 
> Please find the post and quote it.
> 
> I have never believed one word any politician has ever said and never will.
> 
> If you are speaking of what i said in this thread all I did was say that downplaying things that might cause the sheep to panic is not necessarily a bad idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By simply stating "they all lie" you are defending it. That is nothing more than a poor excuse. You are going to vote for a politician even though they lie all the time, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to vote for the only sane candidate running, which one are you voting for doofus??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right now I'm going to go with Jo.
Click to expand...

You been caught lying,you told me you were not going to vote for either which I can respect.


----------



## colfax_m

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC did initially warn against wearing masks, which they later revised, at least in part because they didn’t want the public to use supplies that were badly needed for healthcare.
> 
> 
> 
> So they lied about it?
Click to expand...

Dunno. Data wasn’t very good at first and the asymptomatic carriers weren’t very well understood which is the real reason for masks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very, very quietly ...
Click to expand...




kaz said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want to be treated like a child?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are seeing a level of tin-foil hat Trump supporters, unlike anything we have ever seen. They are so desperate, but so desperate, that the cult manifestation among them has gone into over drive. And all we have to work with are these brainless responses. My God, Trump has literally turned his base into a bunch of corralled up Sheep, who have no real thoughts or concerns about his lies circulating around covid.
> 
> Can you imagine having that much power and influence, that you can turn human beings into brainless Sheep?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hate Trump and would do nothing but attack him no matter what he says.   So you calling someone a brainless sheep is just priceless.  You have zero credibility.   If you said it was raining outside, I'd not even take an umbrella, I'd just ignore you.
> 
> You have the knob set on attack.   Again, that you say someone isn't thinking, priceless ...
Click to expand...

could not have said it better myself about that troll.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Blues Man said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
Click to expand...

So very true.lol


----------



## colfax_m

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get out of the street.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to complain about them being in the street, but using that to justify murder is really, really disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, we see the videos so stop lying.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More importantly, the jury saw the video and they saw there was no need for him to kill anyone.
> 
> The defense tried tour tact, but the evidence clearly showed something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy made his decision and had his day in court....had a 50/50 shot of going free or to prison as opposed to laying dead on the street.  Don't see any of your thug murderers even getting arrested.
Click to expand...

He committed murder. Pointlessly. Needlessly. He wasn’t going to be laying dead on the street. He could have just driven home.

He decided to commit murder and some people here are defending it.


----------



## colfax_m

jbrownson0831 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC did initially warn against wearing masks, which they later revised, at least in part because they didn’t want the public to use supplies that were badly needed for healthcare.
> 
> 
> 
> So they lied about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CDC and Fauci change their minds all the time because they can...the wackos accept anything they say whenever they say it.  Decision makers cannot operate with that kind of wishy washy "expertise" they have to make a call and move on.
Click to expand...

A rational person reconsiders decisions when given new information.


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get out of the street.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to complain about them being in the street, but using that to justify murder is really, really disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, we see the videos so stop lying.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More importantly, the jury saw the video and they saw there was no need for him to kill anyone.
> 
> The defense tried tour tact, but the evidence clearly showed something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy made his decision and had his day in court....had a 50/50 shot of going free or to prison as opposed to laying dead on the street.  Don't see any of your thug murderers even getting arrested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He committed murder. Pointlessly. Needlessly. He wasn’t going to be laying dead on the street. He could have just driven home.
> 
> He decided to commit murder and some people here are defending it.
Click to expand...


That's how life works.  When you won't acknowledge the leftist violence and all the people they are killing and all the businesses and personal property they are destroying and setting on fire, then you demand others acknowledge one case, no one is going to bite.

I can't believe you don't know that.   You're supposedly an adult, right?


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone died. That’s not “bumperburn”, that’s massive abdominal trauma with aortic dissection and hemorrhage causing death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then get out of the street!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe I have to say it, that’s not a justification for murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me your fake concern.  Idiots who block the streets then try to attack the driver of a car that happens to get stuck in their gauntlet deserve whatever they get.
Click to expand...

LOL

The law spoke otherwise.


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get out of the street.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to complain about them being in the street, but using that to justify murder is really, really disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, we see the videos so stop lying.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More importantly, the jury saw the video and they saw there was no need for him to kill anyone.
> 
> The defense tried tour tact, but the evidence clearly showed something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy made his decision and had his day in court....had a 50/50 shot of going free or to prison as opposed to laying dead on the street.  Don't see any of your thug murderers even getting arrested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He committed murder. Pointlessly. Needlessly. He wasn’t going to be laying dead on the street. He could have just driven home.
> 
> He decided to commit murder and some people here are defending it.
Click to expand...

Not defending anything simply stating fact....rioters blocking a street are subject to getting hurt.  Especially if they are in fact intent on inflicting harm to a driver in addition to illegally being in the street.  This guy got sent to prison.  Those are the facts.  Yours is speculation.


----------



## eddiew

LA RAM FAN said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
Click to expand...

THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC did initially warn against wearing masks, which they later revised, at least in part because they didn’t want the public to use supplies that were badly needed for healthcare.
> 
> 
> 
> So they lied about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CDC and Fauci change their minds all the time because they can...the wackos accept anything they say whenever they say it.  Decision makers cannot operate with that kind of wishy washy "expertise" they have to make a call and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A rational person reconsiders decisions when given new information.
Click to expand...


Oh, like you did when you ....

Sorry.  I got nothing ...


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone died. That’s not “bumperburn”, that’s massive abdominal trauma with aortic dissection and hemorrhage causing death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then get out of the street!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe I have to say it, that’s not a justification for murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me your fake concern.  Idiots who block the streets then try to attack the driver of a car that happens to get stuck in their gauntlet deserve whatever they get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> The law spoke otherwise.
Click to expand...

The law that allows the unbridled violence IN the streets to begin with.  But good the guy is in prison and the thugs still rule the streets.


----------



## colfax_m

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone died. That’s not “bumperburn”, that’s massive abdominal trauma with aortic dissection and hemorrhage causing death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then get out of the street!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe I have to say it, that’s not a justification for murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me your fake concern.  Idiots who block the streets then try to attack the driver of a car that happens to get stuck in their gauntlet deserve whatever they get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> The law spoke otherwise.
Click to expand...

This is the “judged by 12 rather than be carried by 6”. 

The problem is they’re repeating a defense that was found to be not factual. Fields was out of danger before he decided to floor it into the crowd.

That’s intent.


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> 
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
Click to expand...


Don't you want a break from drinking one day a week?


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
Click to expand...

Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??


----------



## Faun

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get out of the street.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to complain about them being in the street, but using that to justify murder is really, really disgusting.
Click to expand...

Deplorables thrive on being disgusting.


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone died. That’s not “bumperburn”, that’s massive abdominal trauma with aortic dissection and hemorrhage causing death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then get out of the street!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe I have to say it, that’s not a justification for murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me your fake concern.  Idiots who block the streets then try to attack the driver of a car that happens to get stuck in their gauntlet deserve whatever they get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> The law spoke otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the “judged by 12 rather than be carried by 6”.
> 
> The problem is they’re repeating a defense that was found to be not factual. Fields was out of danger before he decided to floor it into the crowd.
> 
> That’s intent.
Click to expand...

Speculation


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> 
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you want a break from drinking one day a week?
Click to expand...

Maybe  Markets great , so not today ,, Tomorrow doesn't look good either


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get out of the street.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to complain about them being in the street, but using that to justify murder is really, really disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deplorables thrive on being disgusting.
Click to expand...

And once again pot and kettle.


----------



## colfax_m

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone died. That’s not “bumperburn”, that’s massive abdominal trauma with aortic dissection and hemorrhage causing death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then get out of the street!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe I have to say it, that’s not a justification for murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me your fake concern.  Idiots who block the streets then try to attack the driver of a car that happens to get stuck in their gauntlet deserve whatever they get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> The law spoke otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The law that allows the unbridled violence IN the streets to begin with.  But good the guy is in prison and the thugs still rule the streets.
Click to expand...

James Fields Jr was (is?) a neo-Nazi and white supremacist, or in your words a “good guy”.


----------



## colfax_m

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone died. That’s not “bumperburn”, that’s massive abdominal trauma with aortic dissection and hemorrhage causing death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then get out of the street!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe I have to say it, that’s not a justification for murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me your fake concern.  Idiots who block the streets then try to attack the driver of a car that happens to get stuck in their gauntlet deserve whatever they get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> The law spoke otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the “judged by 12 rather than be carried by 6”.
> 
> The problem is they’re repeating a defense that was found to be not factual. Fields was out of danger before he decided to floor it into the crowd.
> 
> That’s intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speculation
Click to expand...

Proven beyond a reasonable doubt in court.

That’s about as far from speculation as one can get.


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone died. That’s not “bumperburn”, that’s massive abdominal trauma with aortic dissection and hemorrhage causing death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then get out of the street!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe I have to say it, that’s not a justification for murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me your fake concern.  Idiots who block the streets then try to attack the driver of a car that happens to get stuck in their gauntlet deserve whatever they get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> The law spoke otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The law that allows the unbridled violence IN the streets to begin with.  But good the guy is in prison and the thugs still rule the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> James Fields Jr was (is?) a neo-Nazi and white supremacist, or in your words a “good guy”.
Click to expand...

Get mommy to read it for you...I said good the guy is in prison....it makes you happy to see him in prison while thugs remain in control of the streets.


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone died. That’s not “bumperburn”, that’s massive abdominal trauma with aortic dissection and hemorrhage causing death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then get out of the street!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe I have to say it, that’s not a justification for murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me your fake concern.  Idiots who block the streets then try to attack the driver of a car that happens to get stuck in their gauntlet deserve whatever they get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> The law spoke otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the “judged by 12 rather than be carried by 6”.
> 
> The problem is they’re repeating a defense that was found to be not factual. Fields was out of danger before he decided to floor it into the crowd.
> 
> That’s intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speculation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proven beyond a reasonable doubt in court.
> 
> That’s about as far from speculation as one can get.
Click to expand...

He had his day in court it could have gone either way.  The speculation is your commenting on the events of the night


----------



## colfax_m

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone died. That’s not “bumperburn”, that’s massive abdominal trauma with aortic dissection and hemorrhage causing death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then get out of the street!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe I have to say it, that’s not a justification for murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me your fake concern.  Idiots who block the streets then try to attack the driver of a car that happens to get stuck in their gauntlet deserve whatever they get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> The law spoke otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The law that allows the unbridled violence IN the streets to begin with.  But good the guy is in prison and the thugs still rule the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> James Fields Jr was (is?) a neo-Nazi and white supremacist, or in your words a “good guy”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get mommy to read it for you...I said good the guy is in prison....it makes you happy to see him in prison while thugs remain in control of the streets.
Click to expand...

I just want you to know that you are calling a neo-Nazi a “good guy”.

I’m not happy he’s in prison. I’d have rather he just went home. It’s a tragedy.


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
Click to expand...

As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waah waah waah you idiots aare all broken records.....uncontrolled violence in all your snowflake cities and a regular person gets caught up in it so you make them the criminal..  Completely backwards and totally ignorant, your mantra.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I'm sure Fields is crying in prison, his home for the remainder of his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dead on the streets with his head crushed in by a thug or alive in prison....had to decide quickly since the wackos were on him.
Click to expand...

It was his decision to drive down into that crowd to begin with. He could have backed out when he first entered the street or he could have proceeded forward into a crowd. Unfortunately for all those there, he decided on the latter. That cost the life of one protester and it cost him his freedom for the rest of his life.


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone died. That’s not “bumperburn”, that’s massive abdominal trauma with aortic dissection and hemorrhage causing death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then get out of the street!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe I have to say it, that’s not a justification for murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me your fake concern.  Idiots who block the streets then try to attack the driver of a car that happens to get stuck in their gauntlet deserve whatever they get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> The law spoke otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The law that allows the unbridled violence IN the streets to begin with.  But good the guy is in prison and the thugs still rule the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> James Fields Jr was (is?) a neo-Nazi and white supremacist, or in your words a “good guy”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get mommy to read it for you...I said good the guy is in prison....it makes you happy to see him in prison while thugs remain in control of the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just want you to know that you are calling a neo-Nazi a “good guy”.
> 
> I’m not happy he’s in prison. I’d have rather he just went home. It’s a tragedy.
Click to expand...

I did not call him a good guy....I said "good the guy is in prison" doofus


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
Click to expand...

Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo


----------



## colfax_m

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone died. That’s not “bumperburn”, that’s massive abdominal trauma with aortic dissection and hemorrhage causing death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then get out of the street!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe I have to say it, that’s not a justification for murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me your fake concern.  Idiots who block the streets then try to attack the driver of a car that happens to get stuck in their gauntlet deserve whatever they get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> The law spoke otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the “judged by 12 rather than be carried by 6”.
> 
> The problem is they’re repeating a defense that was found to be not factual. Fields was out of danger before he decided to floor it into the crowd.
> 
> That’s intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speculation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proven beyond a reasonable doubt in court.
> 
> That’s about as far from speculation as one can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had his day in court it could have gone either way.  The speculation is your commenting on the events of the night
Click to expand...


Could have gone either way? No, now you’re speculating. He was convicted because he was guilty. I’m not speculating about what happened. I’m telling you what happened as proven in a court or law.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waah waah waah you idiots aare all broken records.....uncontrolled violence in all your snowflake cities and a regular person gets caught up in it so you make them the criminal..  Completely backwards and totally ignorant, your mantra.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I'm sure Fields is crying in prison, his home for the remainder of his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dead on the streets with his head crushed in by a thug or alive in prison....had to decide quickly since the wackos were on him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was his decision to drive down into that crowd to begin with. He could have backed out when he first entered the street or he could have proceeded forward into a crowd. Unfortunately for all those there, he decided on the latter. That cost the life of one protester and it cost him his freedom for the rest of his life.
Click to expand...

Well you have beaten that horse all into pelosi....lots of cases where people in cars and trucks trying to get through they all make decisions.  So get out of the street, problems solved.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
Click to expand...

He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone died. That’s not “bumperburn”, that’s massive abdominal trauma with aortic dissection and hemorrhage causing death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then get out of the street!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe I have to say it, that’s not a justification for murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me your fake concern.  Idiots who block the streets then try to attack the driver of a car that happens to get stuck in their gauntlet deserve whatever they get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> The law spoke otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the “judged by 12 rather than be carried by 6”.
> 
> The problem is they’re repeating a defense that was found to be not factual. Fields was out of danger before he decided to floor it into the crowd.
> 
> That’s intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speculation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proven beyond a reasonable doubt in court.
> 
> That’s about as far from speculation as one can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had his day in court it could have gone either way.  The speculation is your commenting on the events of the night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could have gone either way? No, now you’re speculating. He was convicted because he was guilty. I’m not speculating about what happened. I’m telling you what happened as proven in a court or law.
Click to expand...

Whack whack whack beat that horse.


----------



## colfax_m

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone died. That’s not “bumperburn”, that’s massive abdominal trauma with aortic dissection and hemorrhage causing death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then get out of the street!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe I have to say it, that’s not a justification for murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me your fake concern.  Idiots who block the streets then try to attack the driver of a car that happens to get stuck in their gauntlet deserve whatever they get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> The law spoke otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The law that allows the unbridled violence IN the streets to begin with.  But good the guy is in prison and the thugs still rule the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> James Fields Jr was (is?) a neo-Nazi and white supremacist, or in your words a “good guy”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get mommy to read it for you...I said good the guy is in prison....it makes you happy to see him in prison while thugs remain in control of the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just want you to know that you are calling a neo-Nazi a “good guy”.
> 
> I’m not happy he’s in prison. I’d have rather he just went home. It’s a tragedy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not call him a good guy....I said "good the guy is in prison" doofus
Click to expand...

Oh, sorry, I messed up big time. Thanks


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
Click to expand...

8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get out of the street.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to complain about them being in the street, but using that to justify murder is really, really disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, we see the videos so stop lying.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More importantly, the jury saw the video and they saw there was no need for him to kill anyone.
> 
> The defense tried tour tact, but the evidence clearly showed something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy made his decision and had his day in court....had a 50/50 shot of going free or to prison as opposed to laying dead on the street.  Don't see any of your thug murderers even getting arrested.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

That dumbfuck never had a 50/50 chance of beating that charge. The jury returned a guilty verdict in just 4 hours and recommended a life sentence *plus* an additional 419 years.


----------



## bravoactual

j-mac said:


> gmeyers1944 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you good Human Lemmings.  Keep defending his lies.  You know is lying to you and you still defend him.
> 
> I wonder, would these same Cons be defending a President HRC if she had allowed almost 200,00 Americans DIE of Covid?
> 
> 
> 
> I am a conservative. No! I would not be defending a President HRC if she had allowed almost 200,000 Americans to die from Covid! I also would not be defending President Trump from charges of allowing almost 200,000 Americans from dying from Covid if I thought that he did just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think the number should have been?
Click to expand...


Well the number should never have reached *One Hundred Ninety-Eight Thousand Seven Hundred Seven* (*198,707*). 

The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it

He compared to a flu, but in recorded conversations with Bob Woodward he admits that COVID is worse than the flu.  45 admits that COVID is an Airborne Virus and he slams people for wearing masks.

Each and every one of the 198,707 Men, Women and Children who died of COVID DIED BECAUSE 45 LIED.

Oh, a fun thing to know and tell about COVID-19.

There a current and totally errounous talking about how Joe Biden did nothing to stop COVID-19 when he was Vice President.   

*COVID-19 IS NOT THE NINETEENTH VARIATION OF THE STRAIN.  THE NINETEEN IN COVID-19 REFERS TO THE YEAR IN WHICH IT WAS DISCOVERED, 2019.  JOE BIDEN WAS NOT IN OFFICE.  45 HAS DONE NOTHING, HAS NO PLAN TO DO A DAMN THING AND IS MORE THAN WILLING AT LEAST 200,000 AMERICANS TO DIE BECAUSE OF HIS REFUSAL TO ACT.

ALSO CONS, IT WAS 45 SENT 17-TONS OF PPE TO CHINA, PPE THAT WAS DESPERATELY NEEDED BY FIRST RESPONDERS IN THIS COUNTRY.  

STOP LYING. IT AIN'T WORKING!!!*


----------



## colfax_m

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone died. That’s not “bumperburn”, that’s massive abdominal trauma with aortic dissection and hemorrhage causing death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then get out of the street!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe I have to say it, that’s not a justification for murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me your fake concern.  Idiots who block the streets then try to attack the driver of a car that happens to get stuck in their gauntlet deserve whatever they get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> The law spoke otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the “judged by 12 rather than be carried by 6”.
> 
> The problem is they’re repeating a defense that was found to be not factual. Fields was out of danger before he decided to floor it into the crowd.
> 
> That’s intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speculation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proven beyond a reasonable doubt in court.
> 
> That’s about as far from speculation as one can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had his day in court it could have gone either way.  The speculation is your commenting on the events of the night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could have gone either way? No, now you’re speculating. He was convicted because he was guilty. I’m not speculating about what happened. I’m telling you what happened as proven in a court or law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whack whack whack beat that horse.
Click to expand...

Well, it just so happens to be true so , sorry?


----------



## iceberg

eddiew said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
Click to expand...

god damn you are so fucked up eddie. you are the textbook of D or R guiding your every thought.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
Click to expand...

I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
Click to expand...

Thats leftyvirus fake unemployment from the virus hoax.  He will get it back below what it was once Biden is slipping down his landslide defeat.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
Click to expand...

Imbecile. I don't and have said I don't. Have you always been this stupid?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

iceberg said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> god damn you are so fucked up eddie. you are the textbook of D or R guiding your every thought.
Click to expand...

He is also a traitor. Party over ancestors.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You protestors jamming the streets are breaking the law, and once the law is broken stop whining when one of your lemmings gets hit by a car.
Click to expand...

LOL

You're still condoning murder??


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile. I don't and have said I don't. Have you always been this stupid?
Click to expand...

I do not agree that he is stupid. So you agree that DeBlasio is a terrible mayor?


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile. I don't and have said I don't. Have you always been this stupid?
Click to expand...

Then you must not be a Democrat, are you a Republican??


----------



## bendog

We have failed to control a virus with basic hygiene.  At least half of us believe wearing a mask is a infringement upon their const rights.  250K to 300K will have died needlessly by the election.  IS Trump the chicken or the egg?


----------



## WTF19

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
Click to expand...

its more obvious you approve of rioting, looting, and murdering.  after all you support the deranged minds of the demoncrats.  your president TRUMP, wants to throw the asswipes in prison,  i havent heard a peep out of your retarded candidates......period


----------



## iceberg

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile. I don't and have said I don't. Have you always been this stupid?
Click to expand...

you have to be as stupid as possible when talking to you.

no other way to say it.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You protestors jamming the streets are breaking the law, and once the law is broken stop whining when one of your lemmings gets hit by a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're still condoning murder??
Click to expand...

Hmmmmm think I said terms like bumperburn not murder.  And if you see a car coming perhaps move out of the way?


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
Click to expand...

As always, depends. For starters, you have to be in actual danger. Two, sometimes you may have a duty to retreat. Three, the actions you take must be directly related to that danger (I.e. person a threatens you, you can’t just shoot person b standing over there)


----------



## eddiew

The AH lied to America causing 1000's of unnecessary deaths and morons support him?,,,,,A rally in NEV  with hardly anyone wearing a mask and idiots support him?  A putin  ass kisser ?? and schmucks kiss his boots? Holding back info from Americans  ,the pos should be whipped


----------



## jbrownson0831

bendog said:


> We have failed to control a virus with basic hygiene.  At least half of us believe wearing a mask is a infringement upon their const rights.  250K to 300K will have died needlessly by the election.  IS Trump the chicken or the egg?


Many of these people would have died anyway so how do you know that is needlessly?  Doesn;t God determine when a person dies?


----------



## WTF19

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get out of the street.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to complain about them being in the street, but using that to justify murder is really, really disgusting.
Click to expand...

until they burn your house down, or hurt your family...wtf are you on?  they havent met cofrontation yet because they are all little retards, and they would have no clue where to run if they take it to the good ol countryside..  these idiots would try to run...ah...but where.  so little retards of blm come on out to our town and see if you leave


----------



## Billiejeens

LA RAM FAN said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well spoken
> Yeah she indeed blames everything on trump,including I’m sure,her acne and the mole on her back like you said so well.lol
> 
> I’m not even a trump supporter,but I hope he will win for two reasons,one same as the last time,I want him to win because the alternative of Biden is five times worse same if hitlery had  been elected,two,more importantly,to see the butthurt of trolls like her cry and cry when their evil democrats get beaten again.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should consider voting for Trump for the same reason I am.  He's no libertarian.  I stopped voting Republican in 1990 because I saw in the end there was no difference between the parties.  But I lived in so many big cities that I loved and wonder if I can ever go back to because of safety.  Democrats proved with Obamacare they ARE going for socialism.  Nancy Proposed $3.5 trillion of it.  Democrats made clear they will end the filibuster and pass that shit if they get control back.
> 
> I can no longer at least at this point tell myself the parties are the same.   Trump is materially better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are correct why I should vote for trump
> when bush,Clinton and Obama were alll in office,you could not tell the difference in the two parties,both Clinton and bush were for nafta,Obama lied to the people about ending the war and expanded bush’s war in the Mideast as well as expanding the dreconian patriot act,I did not want trump as potus,I wanted Ron Paul but sense the only choices were him and the evil witch Hitlery,I voted for him because the alternative of another Clinton,a globalist and mass murderer in office,would be America’s worst nightmare.trump did not expand wars in the Middle East as Obama did.
> 
> that was why he appointed hitlery to his cabinet sense he loves fellow war mongers and globalists as him. She would have us in so many new wars there had she been elected. Biden is a globalist as well and went along with the murderous actions of. Obama so voting for trump again is a no brainer.there are better choices than him of course but sense him and biden is all we have,then trump is a no brainer.
Click to expand...


At this point in history I very much doubt that there is a better choice than President Trump to do what ultimately will
have to be done.

(why Ron Paul?)


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get out of the street.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to complain about them being in the street, but using that to justify murder is really, really disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deplorables thrive on being disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And once again pot and kettle.
Click to expand...

LOL

As expected, the deplorable shoots back with the pre-K level of, _I know you are but what am I_. Sad, really.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> The AH lied to America causing 1000's of unnecessary deaths and morons support him?,,,,,A rally in NEV  with hardly anyone wearing a mask and idiots support him?  A putin  ass kisser ?? and schmucks kiss his boots? Holding back info from Americans  ,the pos should be whipped


Someone needs a hug and a Midol......


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, depends. For starters, you have to be in actual danger. Two, sometimes you may have a duty to retreat. Three, the actions you take must be directly related to that danger (I.e. person a threatens you, you can’t just shoot person b standing over there)
Click to expand...

#1) I am 39 (soon 40) and don't have a criminal record.

#2) I am an upstanding member of society

#3) In my judgment if I cannot move my car and my family is with me and people and slamming on it then I am in danger.

I then hit the horn, they don't move, I hit the gas pedal. You get hit then you're an idiot and deserve pain and even death. I will gladly go to court.


----------



## WTF19

eddiew said:


> The AH lied to America causing 1000's of unnecessary deaths and morons support him?,,,,,A rally in NEV  with hardly anyone wearing a mask and idiots support him?  A putin  ass kisser ?? and schmucks kiss his boots? Holding back info from Americans  ,the pos should be whipped


and your retarded demoncrats dont need a mask...well if they get caught, its because they were set up...where the fuck is your brain?  up douchebag pill-osis ass w/ shumer?


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get out of the street.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to complain about them being in the street, but using that to justify murder is really, really disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deplorables thrive on being disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And once again pot and kettle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> As expected, the deplorable shoots back with the pre-K level of, _I know you are but what am I_. Sad, really.
Click to expand...

Oops did I steal your line I apologize.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, depends. For starters, you have to be in actual danger. Two, sometimes you may have a duty to retreat. Three, the actions you take must be directly related to that danger (I.e. person a threatens you, you can’t just shoot person b standing over there)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #1) I am 39 (soon 40) and don't have a criminal record.
> 
> #2) I am an upstanding member of society
> 
> #3) In my judgment if I cannot move my car and my family is with me and people and slamming on it then I am in danger.
> 
> I then hit the horn, they don't move, I hit the gas pedal. You get hit then you're an idiot and deserve pain and even death. I will gladly go to court.
Click to expand...

You’d probably be fine, but I don’t think innocent by standards deserve death because you feel threatened.


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> god damn you are so fucked up eddie. you are the textbook of D or R guiding your every thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is also a traitor. Party over ancestors.
Click to expand...

AZOG   how are those masks working for your Israeli brothers?? Heard they f-ed up and have to go back wearing them


----------



## WTF19

jbrownson0831 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have failed to control a virus with basic hygiene.  At least half of us believe wearing a mask is a infringement upon their const rights.  250K to 300K will have died needlessly by the election.  IS Trump the chicken or the egg?
> 
> 
> 
> Many of these people would have died anyway so how do you know that is needlessly?  Doesn;t God determine when a person dies?
Click to expand...

usually, but sometimes stupid choices people make also


----------



## iceberg

eddiew said:


> The AH lied to America causing 1000's of unnecessary deaths and morons support him?,,,,,A rally in NEV  with hardly anyone wearing a mask and idiots support him?  A putin  ass kisser ?? and schmucks kiss his boots? Holding back info from Americans  ,the pos should be whipped


trump started taking actions well over what, 6 weeks before pelosi was saying celebrating the chinese new year was fine - nothing needed?

just go fuck yourself, eddie. sick and tired of your made up anger crap.


----------



## colfax_m

Billiejeens said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well spoken
> Yeah she indeed blames everything on trump,including I’m sure,her acne and the mole on her back like you said so well.lol
> 
> I’m not even a trump supporter,but I hope he will win for two reasons,one same as the last time,I want him to win because the alternative of Biden is five times worse same if hitlery had  been elected,two,more importantly,to see the butthurt of trolls like her cry and cry when their evil democrats get beaten again.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should consider voting for Trump for the same reason I am.  He's no libertarian.  I stopped voting Republican in 1990 because I saw in the end there was no difference between the parties.  But I lived in so many big cities that I loved and wonder if I can ever go back to because of safety.  Democrats proved with Obamacare they ARE going for socialism.  Nancy Proposed $3.5 trillion of it.  Democrats made clear they will end the filibuster and pass that shit if they get control back.
> 
> I can no longer at least at this point tell myself the parties are the same.   Trump is materially better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are correct why I should vote for trump
> when bush,Clinton and Obama were alll in office,you could not tell the difference in the two parties,both Clinton and bush were for nafta,Obama lied to the people about ending the war and expanded bush’s war in the Mideast as well as expanding the dreconian patriot act,I did not want trump as potus,I wanted Ron Paul but sense the only choices were him and the evil witch Hitlery,I voted for him because the alternative of another Clinton,a globalist and mass murderer in office,would be America’s worst nightmare.trump did not expand wars in the Middle East as Obama did.
> 
> that was why he appointed hitlery to his cabinet sense he loves fellow war mongers and globalists as him. She would have us in so many new wars there had she been elected. Biden is a globalist as well and went along with the murderous actions of. Obama so voting for trump again is a no brainer.there are better choices than him of course but sense him and biden is all we have,then trump is a no brainer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this point in history I very much doubt that there is a better choice than President Trump to do what ultimately will
> have to be done.
> 
> (why Ron Paul?)
Click to expand...

Go on. Please tell us what will ultimately have to be done. This sounds ominous.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, depends. For starters, you have to be in actual danger. Two, sometimes you may have a duty to retreat. Three, the actions you take must be directly related to that danger (I.e. person a threatens you, you can’t just shoot person b standing over there)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #1) I am 39 (soon 40) and don't have a criminal record.
> 
> #2) I am an upstanding member of society
> 
> #3) In my judgment if I cannot move my car and my family is with me and people and slamming on it then I am in danger.
> 
> I then hit the horn, they don't move, I hit the gas pedal. You get hit then you're an idiot and deserve pain and even death. I will gladly go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d probably be fine, but I don’t think innocent by standards deserve death because you feel threatened.
Click to expand...

I don't care. I have a family and if you don't move when I honk and you start hitting my vehicle then you're done. I would never punch someone else's car. Would you? Would any rational person?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck, we're not talking about you or generalities. There are already self-defense laws that address that. We're talking about deplorables condoning the murder of Heather Heyer.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> god damn you are so fucked up eddie. you are the textbook of D or R guiding your every thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is also a traitor. Party over ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AZOG   how are those masks working for your Israeli brothers?? Heard they f-ed up and have to go back wearing them
Click to expand...

Why would you care? You spit on our culture and ancestors. You're going to Hell. Enjoy it there.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, depends. For starters, you have to be in actual danger. Two, sometimes you may have a duty to retreat. Three, the actions you take must be directly related to that danger (I.e. person a threatens you, you can’t just shoot person b standing over there)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #1) I am 39 (soon 40) and don't have a criminal record.
> 
> #2) I am an upstanding member of society
> 
> #3) In my judgment if I cannot move my car and my family is with me and people and slamming on it then I am in danger.
> 
> I then hit the horn, they don't move, I hit the gas pedal. You get hit then you're an idiot and deserve pain and even death. I will gladly go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d probably be fine, but I don’t think innocent by standards deserve death because you feel threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care. I have a family and if you don't move when I honk and you start hitting my vehicle then you're done. I would never punch someone else's car. Would you? Would any rational person?
Click to expand...

And if you run over someone who wasn’t punching your car and threatening you? Did they deserve to die?


----------



## jbrownson0831

WTF19 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have failed to control a virus with basic hygiene.  At least half of us believe wearing a mask is a infringement upon their const rights.  250K to 300K will have died needlessly by the election.  IS Trump the chicken or the egg?
> 
> 
> 
> Many of these people would have died anyway so how do you know that is needlessly?  Doesn;t God determine when a person dies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> usually, but sometimes stupid choices people make also
Click to expand...

But that's just it.....the people who make "stupid" choices are the ones tasked with making the decisions, based on the information they receive.  And when the info they get is this one day, the opposite the next, and so forth, they have to make the best judgement they can.  So when you talk of people dying "needlessly" I don;t think of the President, I think of the idiot Democrat governors who killed 90,000 in just a handful of states.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, we're not talking about you or generalities. There are already self-defense laws that address that. We're talking about deplorables condoning the murder of Heather Heyer.
Click to expand...

So you won't answer the question. LMAO. 

I accept your surrender, moron.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile. I don't and have said I don't. Have you always been this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not agree that he is stupid. So you agree that DeBlasio is a terrible mayor?
Click to expand...

I wouldn't know as I don't follow  DeBlasio.


----------



## WTF19

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your deflection is noted and laughed at, kazzer.
Click to expand...

your deflection is noted...whats the prob?  cant answer any questions?  thats been the answer of many brain dead demoncrats---to deflect---you fit right in


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, depends. For starters, you have to be in actual danger. Two, sometimes you may have a duty to retreat. Three, the actions you take must be directly related to that danger (I.e. person a threatens you, you can’t just shoot person b standing over there)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #1) I am 39 (soon 40) and don't have a criminal record.
> 
> #2) I am an upstanding member of society
> 
> #3) In my judgment if I cannot move my car and my family is with me and people and slamming on it then I am in danger.
> 
> I then hit the horn, they don't move, I hit the gas pedal. You get hit then you're an idiot and deserve pain and even death. I will gladly go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d probably be fine, but I don’t think innocent by standards deserve death because you feel threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care. I have a family and if you don't move when I honk and you start hitting my vehicle then you're done. I would never punch someone else's car. Would you? Would any rational person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you run over someone who wasn’t punching your car and threatening you? Did they deserve to die?
Click to expand...

So what, they are washing off his windshield and offering him a latte?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, depends. For starters, you have to be in actual danger. Two, sometimes you may have a duty to retreat. Three, the actions you take must be directly related to that danger (I.e. person a threatens you, you can’t just shoot person b standing over there)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #1) I am 39 (soon 40) and don't have a criminal record.
> 
> #2) I am an upstanding member of society
> 
> #3) In my judgment if I cannot move my car and my family is with me and people and slamming on it then I am in danger.
> 
> I then hit the horn, they don't move, I hit the gas pedal. You get hit then you're an idiot and deserve pain and even death. I will gladly go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d probably be fine, but I don’t think innocent by standards deserve death because you feel threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care. I have a family and if you don't move when I honk and you start hitting my vehicle then you're done. I would never punch someone else's car. Would you? Would any rational person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you run over someone who wasn’t punching your car and threatening you? Did they deserve to die?
Click to expand...

If they aren't punching or threatening then they aren't in my way. If you're in my way and won't let my car move as people are punching it then you're complicit.


----------



## jbrownson0831

WTF19 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your deflection is noted and laughed at, kazzer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your deflection is noted...whats the prob?  cant answer any questions?  thats been the answer of many brain dead demoncrats---to deflect---you fit right in
Click to expand...

She is a Republican I knew it.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, we're not talking about you or generalities. There are already self-defense laws that address that. We're talking about deplorables condoning the murder of Heather Heyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't answer the question. LMAO.
> 
> I accept your surrender, moron.
> 
> View attachment 388620
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL

Dumbfuck, I answered your question. I pointed out there are self-defense laws which address your concerns. Have you also always been this stupid?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile. I don't and have said I don't. Have you always been this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not agree that he is stupid. So you agree that DeBlasio is a terrible mayor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know as I don't follow  DeBlasio.
Click to expand...

Another deflection. Your idiocy is noted. I don't know Lamar Jackson but I know he is a great QB.


----------



## eddiew

iceberg said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The AH lied to America causing 1000's of unnecessary deaths and morons support him?,,,,,A rally in NEV  with hardly anyone wearing a mask and idiots support him?  A putin  ass kisser ?? and schmucks kiss his boots? Holding back info from Americans  ,the pos should be whipped
> 
> 
> 
> trump started taking actions well over what, 6 weeks before pelosi was saying celebrating the chinese new year was fine - nothing needed?
> 
> just go fuck yourself, eddie. sick and tired of your made up anger crap.
Click to expand...

You remember who the FN president it ?? Take pelosi Biden Hillary Obama and shove em up your butt     IF there's enough room  with Trump there Trump caused 1000's more to lose their lives  You don't like that  then FU


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, we're not talking about you or generalities. There are already self-defense laws that address that. We're talking about deplorables condoning the murder of Heather Heyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't answer the question. LMAO.
> 
> I accept your surrender, moron.
> 
> View attachment 388620
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, I answered your question. I pointed out there are self-defense laws which address your concerns. Have you also always been this stupid?
Click to expand...

No you pointed to laws you didn't answer "Yes or No" that explicitly stated.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, we're not talking about you or generalities. There are already self-defense laws that address that. We're talking about deplorables condoning the murder of Heather Heyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't answer the question. LMAO.
> 
> I accept your surrender, moron.
> 
> View attachment 388620
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, I answered your question. I pointed out there are self-defense laws which address your concerns. Have you also always been this stupid?
Click to expand...

Is Dumbfuck worse than Imbecile?


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The AH lied to America causing 1000's of unnecessary deaths and morons support him?,,,,,A rally in NEV  with hardly anyone wearing a mask and idiots support him?  A putin  ass kisser ?? and schmucks kiss his boots? Holding back info from Americans  ,the pos should be whipped
> 
> 
> 
> trump started taking actions well over what, 6 weeks before pelosi was saying celebrating the chinese new year was fine - nothing needed?
> 
> just go fuck yourself, eddie. sick and tired of your made up anger crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remember who the FN president it ?? Take pelosi Biden Hillary Obama and shove em up your butt     IF there's enough room  with Trump there Trump caused 1000's more to lose their lives  You don't like that  then FU
Click to expand...

Wouldn't we need to include Cuomo there too??


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile. I don't and have said I don't. Have you always been this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you must not be a Democrat, are you a Republican??
Click to expand...

No, I'm a Democrat. I take it your answer to my question is an unequivocal, "yes."

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> god damn you are so fucked up eddie. you are the textbook of D or R guiding your every thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is also a traitor. Party over ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AZOG   how are those masks working for your Israeli brothers?? Heard they f-ed up and have to go back wearing them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you care? You spit on our culture and ancestors. You're going to Hell. Enjoy it there.
Click to expand...

Will Netanyahu  be there too ?? He should


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, we're not talking about you or generalities. There are already self-defense laws that address that. We're talking about deplorables condoning the murder of Heather Heyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't answer the question. LMAO.
> 
> I accept your surrender, moron.
> 
> View attachment 388620
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, I answered your question. I pointed out there are self-defense laws which address your concerns. Have you also always been this stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Dumbfuck worse than Imbecile?
Click to expand...

Faun, refuses to answer questions but demands others do. He is a typical dickhead and super literal. If I say its raining cats and dogs, he would call me a liar as actual cats and dogs would not be falling out of the sky. I believe he has asperger syndrome.


----------



## Faun

WTF19 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its more obvious you approve of rioting, looting, and murdering.  after all you support the deranged minds of the demoncrats.  your president TRUMP, wants to throw the asswipes in prison,  i havent heard a peep out of your retarded candidates......period
Click to expand...

*"its more obvious you approve of rioting, looting, and murdering."*

That's more obvious to idiots as I have condemned rioting, looting and murdering.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> god damn you are so fucked up eddie. you are the textbook of D or R guiding your every thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is also a traitor. Party over ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AZOG   how are those masks working for your Israeli brothers?? Heard they f-ed up and have to go back wearing them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you care? You spit on our culture and ancestors. You're going to Hell. Enjoy it there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will Netanyahu  be there too ?? He should
Click to expand...

IDK but you definitely will be with your hero Adolph. Cannot wait. I may get a Ouija board to taunt you.


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The AH lied to America causing 1000's of unnecessary deaths and morons support him?,,,,,A rally in NEV  with hardly anyone wearing a mask and idiots support him?  A putin  ass kisser ?? and schmucks kiss his boots? Holding back info from Americans  ,the pos should be whipped
> 
> 
> 
> trump started taking actions well over what, 6 weeks before pelosi was saying celebrating the chinese new year was fine - nothing needed?
> 
> just go fuck yourself, eddie. sick and tired of your made up anger crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remember who the FN president it ?? Take pelosi Biden Hillary Obama and shove em up your butt     IF there's enough room  with Trump there Trump caused 1000's more to lose their lives  You don't like that  then FU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't we need to include Cuomo there too??
Click to expand...

LOL  go for it brownie     Ice has a big ass  but not quite that big


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, depends. For starters, you have to be in actual danger. Two, sometimes you may have a duty to retreat. Three, the actions you take must be directly related to that danger (I.e. person a threatens you, you can’t just shoot person b standing over there)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #1) I am 39 (soon 40) and don't have a criminal record.
> 
> #2) I am an upstanding member of society
> 
> #3) In my judgment if I cannot move my car and my family is with me and people and slamming on it then I am in danger.
> 
> I then hit the horn, they don't move, I hit the gas pedal. You get hit then you're an idiot and deserve pain and even death. I will gladly go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d probably be fine, but I don’t think innocent by standards deserve death because you feel threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care. I have a family and if you don't move when I honk and you start hitting my vehicle then you're done. I would never punch someone else's car. Would you? Would any rational person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you run over someone who wasn’t punching your car and threatening you? Did they deserve to die?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they aren't punching or threatening then they aren't in my way. If you're in my way and won't let my car move as people are punching it then you're complicit.
Click to expand...

Doesn’t seem right to me.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile. I don't and have said I don't. Have you always been this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you must not be a Democrat, are you a Republican??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm a Democrat. I take it your answer to my question is an unequivocal, "yes."
> 
> Thanks for clarifying.
Click to expand...

Then of course you lied and you DO support unbridled violence in the cities where your inept mayors and state governors allow it to go on and on.


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> god damn you are so fucked up eddie. you are the textbook of D or R guiding your every thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is also a traitor. Party over ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AZOG   how are those masks working for your Israeli brothers?? Heard they f-ed up and have to go back wearing them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you care? You spit on our culture and ancestors. You're going to Hell. Enjoy it there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will Netanyahu  be there too ?? He should
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDK but you definitely will be with your hero Adolph. Cannot wait. I may get a Ouija board to taunt you.
Click to expand...

You support Trump  You have nothing on me


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, depends. For starters, you have to be in actual danger. Two, sometimes you may have a duty to retreat. Three, the actions you take must be directly related to that danger (I.e. person a threatens you, you can’t just shoot person b standing over there)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #1) I am 39 (soon 40) and don't have a criminal record.
> 
> #2) I am an upstanding member of society
> 
> #3) In my judgment if I cannot move my car and my family is with me and people and slamming on it then I am in danger.
> 
> I then hit the horn, they don't move, I hit the gas pedal. You get hit then you're an idiot and deserve pain and even death. I will gladly go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d probably be fine, but I don’t think innocent by standards deserve death because you feel threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care. I have a family and if you don't move when I honk and you start hitting my vehicle then you're done. I would never punch someone else's car. Would you? Would any rational person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you run over someone who wasn’t punching your car and threatening you? Did they deserve to die?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they aren't punching or threatening then they aren't in my way. If you're in my way and won't let my car move as people are punching it then you're complicit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t seem right to me.
Click to expand...

So I should allow people to block me so their fellow rioters can smash my windows and hurt my kids? You are illogical and trolling now.


----------



## Faun

iceberg said:


> you have to be as stupid as possible when talking to you.
> 
> no other way to say it.


LOLOLOL

.... I like how you say that as you talk to me.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its more obvious you approve of rioting, looting, and murdering.  after all you support the deranged minds of the demoncrats.  your president TRUMP, wants to throw the asswipes in prison,  i havent heard a peep out of your retarded candidates......period
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"its more obvious you approve of rioting, looting, and murdering."*
> 
> That's more obvious to idiots as I have condemned rioting, looting and murdering.
Click to expand...

So you're NOT a Democrat now.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You protestors jamming the streets are breaking the law, and once the law is broken stop whining when one of your lemmings gets hit by a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're still condoning murder??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm think I said terms like bumperburn not murder.  And if you see a car coming perhaps move out of the way?
Click to expand...

You condoned fields' committing murder and even blamed the victim. Are you trying to backpedal from your condonation?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> god damn you are so fucked up eddie. you are the textbook of D or R guiding your every thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is also a traitor. Party over ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AZOG   how are those masks working for your Israeli brothers?? Heard they f-ed up and have to go back wearing them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you care? You spit on our culture and ancestors. You're going to Hell. Enjoy it there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will Netanyahu  be there too ?? He should
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDK but you definitely will be with your hero Adolph. Cannot wait. I may get a Ouija board to taunt you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support Trump  You have nothing on me
Click to expand...

If you say so. I also donate convalescent plasma to help COVID-19 patients and donate monies to Jewish causes. You spit on our ancestors graves and support a party that votes in devout Muslim extremists and believes biological boys should play physical sports vs. biological girls if the boys are insane and believe they are girls.

Your Hell reservation is cemented. God doesn't really forgive those who turn on the Jewish people. Enjoy.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, depends. For starters, you have to be in actual danger. Two, sometimes you may have a duty to retreat. Three, the actions you take must be directly related to that danger (I.e. person a threatens you, you can’t just shoot person b standing over there)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #1) I am 39 (soon 40) and don't have a criminal record.
> 
> #2) I am an upstanding member of society
> 
> #3) In my judgment if I cannot move my car and my family is with me and people and slamming on it then I am in danger.
> 
> I then hit the horn, they don't move, I hit the gas pedal. You get hit then you're an idiot and deserve pain and even death. I will gladly go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d probably be fine, but I don’t think innocent by standards deserve death because you feel threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care. I have a family and if you don't move when I honk and you start hitting my vehicle then you're done. I would never punch someone else's car. Would you? Would any rational person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you run over someone who wasn’t punching your car and threatening you? Did they deserve to die?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they aren't punching or threatening then they aren't in my way. If you're in my way and won't let my car move as people are punching it then you're complicit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t seem right to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I should allow people to block me so their fellow rioters can smash my windows and hurt my kids? You are illogical and trolling now.
Click to expand...

I don’t think you really understand what trolling is. I was just offering my opinion. Apparently I’m not allowed to disagree with you without being attacked.


----------



## WTF19

Faun said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its more obvious you approve of rioting, looting, and murdering.  after all you support the deranged minds of the demoncrats.  your president TRUMP, wants to throw the asswipes in prison,  i havent heard a peep out of your retarded candidates......period
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"its more obvious you approve of rioting, looting, and murdering."*
> 
> That's more obvious to idiots as I have condemned rioting, looting and murdering.
Click to expand...

obviously not as long as you stand on the demoncrats side...guilty by association---im sure you say that all the time to republicans


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, depends. For starters, you have to be in actual danger. Two, sometimes you may have a duty to retreat. Three, the actions you take must be directly related to that danger (I.e. person a threatens you, you can’t just shoot person b standing over there)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #1) I am 39 (soon 40) and don't have a criminal record.
> 
> #2) I am an upstanding member of society
> 
> #3) In my judgment if I cannot move my car and my family is with me and people and slamming on it then I am in danger.
> 
> I then hit the horn, they don't move, I hit the gas pedal. You get hit then you're an idiot and deserve pain and even death. I will gladly go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d probably be fine, but I don’t think innocent by standards deserve death because you feel threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care. I have a family and if you don't move when I honk and you start hitting my vehicle then you're done. I would never punch someone else's car. Would you? Would any rational person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you run over someone who wasn’t punching your car and threatening you? Did they deserve to die?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they aren't punching or threatening then they aren't in my way. If you're in my way and won't let my car move as people are punching it then you're complicit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t seem right to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I should allow people to block me so their fellow rioters can smash my windows and hurt my kids? You are illogical and trolling now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think you really understand what trolling is. I was just offering my opinion. Apparently I’m not allowed to disagree with you without being attacked.
Click to expand...

In your opinion I should sit still and allow rioters to hurt my two girls and my wife? You're either a troll or an evil human being. I do not believe you're evil. I could be wrong.


----------



## WTF19

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> god damn you are so fucked up eddie. you are the textbook of D or R guiding your every thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is also a traitor. Party over ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AZOG   how are those masks working for your Israeli brothers?? Heard they f-ed up and have to go back wearing them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you care? You spit on our culture and ancestors. You're going to Hell. Enjoy it there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will Netanyahu  be there too ?? He should
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDK but you definitely will be with your hero Adolph. Cannot wait. I may get a Ouija board to taunt you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support Trump  You have nothing on me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so. I also donate convalescent plasma to help COVID-19 patients and donate monies to Jewish causes. You spit on our ancestors graves and support a party that votes in devout Muslim extremists and believes biological boys should play physical sports vs. biological girls if the boys are insane and believe they are girls.
> 
> Your Hell reservation is cemented. God doesn't really forgive those who turn on the Jewish people. Enjoy.
Click to expand...

did you not know---god forgives everyone.....


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I should allow people to block me so their fellow rioters can smash my windows and hurt my kids? You are illogical and trolling now.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t think you really understand what trolling is. I was just offering my opinion. Apparently I’m not allowed to disagree with you without being attacked.
Click to expand...


He should have done like you.  When you disagree with someone you start hurling racist shit at them


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get out of the street.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to complain about them being in the street, but using that to justify murder is really, really disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deplorables thrive on being disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And once again pot and kettle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> As expected, the deplorable shoots back with the pre-K level of, _I know you are but what am I_. Sad, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops did I steal your line I apologize.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

The deplorable doubles down.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You protestors jamming the streets are breaking the law, and once the law is broken stop whining when one of your lemmings gets hit by a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're still condoning murder??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm think I said terms like bumperburn not murder.  And if you see a car coming perhaps move out of the way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You condoned fields' committing murder and even blamed the victim. Are you trying to backpedal from your condonation?
Click to expand...

Condonation?  Is that where a bunch of retired wackos from New York live?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

WTF19 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> god damn you are so fucked up eddie. you are the textbook of D or R guiding your every thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is also a traitor. Party over ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AZOG   how are those masks working for your Israeli brothers?? Heard they f-ed up and have to go back wearing them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you care? You spit on our culture and ancestors. You're going to Hell. Enjoy it there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will Netanyahu  be there too ?? He should
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDK but you definitely will be with your hero Adolph. Cannot wait. I may get a Ouija board to taunt you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support Trump  You have nothing on me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so. I also donate convalescent plasma to help COVID-19 patients and donate monies to Jewish causes. You spit on our ancestors graves and support a party that votes in devout Muslim extremists and believes biological boys should play physical sports vs. biological girls if the boys are insane and believe they are girls.
> 
> Your Hell reservation is cemented. God doesn't really forgive those who turn on the Jewish people. Enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you not know---god forgives everyone.....
Click to expand...

Not everyone. Ask the ancient Hebrews....


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, depends. For starters, you have to be in actual danger. Two, sometimes you may have a duty to retreat. Three, the actions you take must be directly related to that danger (I.e. person a threatens you, you can’t just shoot person b standing over there)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #1) I am 39 (soon 40) and don't have a criminal record.
> 
> #2) I am an upstanding member of society
> 
> #3) In my judgment if I cannot move my car and my family is with me and people and slamming on it then I am in danger.
> 
> I then hit the horn, they don't move, I hit the gas pedal. You get hit then you're an idiot and deserve pain and even death. I will gladly go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d probably be fine, but I don’t think innocent by standards deserve death because you feel threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care. I have a family and if you don't move when I honk and you start hitting my vehicle then you're done. I would never punch someone else's car. Would you? Would any rational person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you run over someone who wasn’t punching your car and threatening you? Did they deserve to die?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they aren't punching or threatening then they aren't in my way. If you're in my way and won't let my car move as people are punching it then you're complicit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t seem right to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I should allow people to block me so their fellow rioters can smash my windows and hurt my kids? You are illogical and trolling now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think you really understand what trolling is. I was just offering my opinion. Apparently I’m not allowed to disagree with you without being attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your opinion I should sit still and allow rioters to hurt my two girls and my wife? You're either a troll or an evil human being. I do not believe you're evil. I could be wrong.
Click to expand...

I just don’t think that’s license to kill innocent bystanders, that’s all.

Why can’t you just let me disagree without attacking me?


----------



## kaz

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You protestors jamming the streets are breaking the law, and once the law is broken stop whining when one of your lemmings gets hit by a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're still condoning murder??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm think I said terms like bumperburn not murder.  And if you see a car coming perhaps move out of the way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You condoned fields' committing murder and even blamed the victim. Are you trying to backpedal from your condonation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Condonation?  Is that where a bunch of retired wackos from New York live?
Click to expand...


That's Greenwich Village


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your deflection is noted and laughed at, kazzer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your deflection is noted...whats the prob?  cant answer any questions?  thats been the answer of many brain dead demoncrats---to deflect---you fit right in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is a Republican I knew it.
Click to expand...

LOL

I'm neither a she nor a Republican. Your ignorance knows no boundaries, does it?


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, depends. For starters, you have to be in actual danger. Two, sometimes you may have a duty to retreat. Three, the actions you take must be directly related to that danger (I.e. person a threatens you, you can’t just shoot person b standing over there)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #1) I am 39 (soon 40) and don't have a criminal record.
> 
> #2) I am an upstanding member of society
> 
> #3) In my judgment if I cannot move my car and my family is with me and people and slamming on it then I am in danger.
> 
> I then hit the horn, they don't move, I hit the gas pedal. You get hit then you're an idiot and deserve pain and even death. I will gladly go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d probably be fine, but I don’t think innocent by standards deserve death because you feel threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care. I have a family and if you don't move when I honk and you start hitting my vehicle then you're done. I would never punch someone else's car. Would you? Would any rational person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you run over someone who wasn’t punching your car and threatening you? Did they deserve to die?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they aren't punching or threatening then they aren't in my way. If you're in my way and won't let my car move as people are punching it then you're complicit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t seem right to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I should allow people to block me so their fellow rioters can smash my windows and hurt my kids? You are illogical and trolling now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think you really understand what trolling is. I was just offering my opinion. Apparently I’m not allowed to disagree with you without being attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your opinion I should sit still and allow rioters to hurt my two girls and my wife? You're either a troll or an evil human being. I do not believe you're evil. I could be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just don’t think that’s license to kill innocent bystanders, that’s all.
> 
> Why can’t you just let me disagree without attacking me?
Click to expand...

Wouldn't "innocent" bystanders be out of the street standing by in a place that is allowed for them to stand in?  Just asking.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your deflection is noted and laughed at, kazzer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your deflection is noted...whats the prob?  cant answer any questions?  thats been the answer of many brain dead demoncrats---to deflect---you fit right in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is a Republican I knew it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I'm neither a she nor a Republican. Your ignorance knows no boundaries, does it?
Click to expand...

Oh yeah I caught that you are a guy....my mistake, you do seem awful bitchy though must have thrown me off.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile. I don't and have said I don't. Have you always been this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not agree that he is stupid. So you agree that DeBlasio is a terrible mayor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know as I don't follow  DeBlasio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Your idiocy is noted. I don't know Lamar Jackson but I know he is a great QB.
> 
> View attachment 388621
Click to expand...

You're truly fucked in the head, con. Should I follow every mayor in the country?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, we're not talking about you or generalities. There are already self-defense laws that address that. We're talking about deplorables condoning the murder of Heather Heyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't answer the question. LMAO.
> 
> I accept your surrender, moron.
> 
> View attachment 388620
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, I answered your question. I pointed out there are self-defense laws which address your concerns. Have you also always been this stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you pointed to laws you didn't answer "Yes or No" that explicitly stated.
> 
> 
> View attachment 388622
Click to expand...

LOL

ShortBus, those laws directly address your question.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile. I don't and have said I don't. Have you always been this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not agree that he is stupid. So you agree that DeBlasio is a terrible mayor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know as I don't follow  DeBlasio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Your idiocy is noted. I don't know Lamar Jackson but I know he is a great QB.
> 
> View attachment 388621
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head, con. Should I follow every mayor in the country?
Click to expand...

Its pretty easy, the Republican ones control their crime, the wacko Democrats think the criminals have the rights and real citizens do not.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile. I don't and have said I don't. Have you always been this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not agree that he is stupid. So you agree that DeBlasio is a terrible mayor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know as I don't follow  DeBlasio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Your idiocy is noted. I don't know Lamar Jackson but I know he is a great QB.
> 
> View attachment 388621
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head, con. Should I follow every mayor in the country?
Click to expand...

Not every but DeBlasio is pretty famous as its the largest city in the US. You're just deflecting now. Why? It doesn't fit your Leftist narrative. You're a very stupid and dishonest person.


----------



## Claudette

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
Click to expand...




eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
Click to expand...


Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains. 
Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden. 
Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, we're not talking about you or generalities. There are already self-defense laws that address that. We're talking about deplorables condoning the murder of Heather Heyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't answer the question. LMAO.
> 
> I accept your surrender, moron.
> 
> View attachment 388620
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, I answered your question. I pointed out there are self-defense laws which address your concerns. Have you also always been this stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you pointed to laws you didn't answer "Yes or No" that explicitly stated.
> 
> 
> View attachment 388622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ShortBus, those laws directly address your question.
Click to expand...

I am asking for your opinion not laws. I believe going 55MPH on a highway is a stupid law. Are you too scared to give an opinion? Coward.


----------



## colfax_m

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, depends. For starters, you have to be in actual danger. Two, sometimes you may have a duty to retreat. Three, the actions you take must be directly related to that danger (I.e. person a threatens you, you can’t just shoot person b standing over there)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #1) I am 39 (soon 40) and don't have a criminal record.
> 
> #2) I am an upstanding member of society
> 
> #3) In my judgment if I cannot move my car and my family is with me and people and slamming on it then I am in danger.
> 
> I then hit the horn, they don't move, I hit the gas pedal. You get hit then you're an idiot and deserve pain and even death. I will gladly go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d probably be fine, but I don’t think innocent by standards deserve death because you feel threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care. I have a family and if you don't move when I honk and you start hitting my vehicle then you're done. I would never punch someone else's car. Would you? Would any rational person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you run over someone who wasn’t punching your car and threatening you? Did they deserve to die?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they aren't punching or threatening then they aren't in my way. If you're in my way and won't let my car move as people are punching it then you're complicit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t seem right to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I should allow people to block me so their fellow rioters can smash my windows and hurt my kids? You are illogical and trolling now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think you really understand what trolling is. I was just offering my opinion. Apparently I’m not allowed to disagree with you without being attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your opinion I should sit still and allow rioters to hurt my two girls and my wife? You're either a troll or an evil human being. I do not believe you're evil. I could be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just don’t think that’s license to kill innocent bystanders, that’s all.
> 
> Why can’t you just let me disagree without attacking me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't "innocent" bystanders be out of the street standing by in a place that is allowed for them to stand in?  Just asking.
Click to expand...

Standing in the street is hardly evidence of guilt worthy of death.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, we're not talking about you or generalities. There are already self-defense laws that address that. We're talking about deplorables condoning the murder of Heather Heyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't answer the question. LMAO.
> 
> I accept your surrender, moron.
> 
> View attachment 388620
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, I answered your question. I pointed out there are self-defense laws which address your concerns. Have you also always been this stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Dumbfuck worse than Imbecile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Faun, refuses to answer questions but demands others do. He is a typical dickhead and super literal. If I say its raining cats and dogs, he would call me a liar as actual cats and dogs would not be falling out of the sky. I believe he has asperger syndrome.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

You're still whining about not understanding I answered your question??

You poor thing, bless your heart.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Claudette said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
Click to expand...

Yep penalize the businesses who will in turn go back to offshore job placement.  But what does a Dem dreg care about having a job??


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, depends. For starters, you have to be in actual danger. Two, sometimes you may have a duty to retreat. Three, the actions you take must be directly related to that danger (I.e. person a threatens you, you can’t just shoot person b standing over there)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #1) I am 39 (soon 40) and don't have a criminal record.
> 
> #2) I am an upstanding member of society
> 
> #3) In my judgment if I cannot move my car and my family is with me and people and slamming on it then I am in danger.
> 
> I then hit the horn, they don't move, I hit the gas pedal. You get hit then you're an idiot and deserve pain and even death. I will gladly go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d probably be fine, but I don’t think innocent by standards deserve death because you feel threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care. I have a family and if you don't move when I honk and you start hitting my vehicle then you're done. I would never punch someone else's car. Would you? Would any rational person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you run over someone who wasn’t punching your car and threatening you? Did they deserve to die?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they aren't punching or threatening then they aren't in my way. If you're in my way and won't let my car move as people are punching it then you're complicit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t seem right to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I should allow people to block me so their fellow rioters can smash my windows and hurt my kids? You are illogical and trolling now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think you really understand what trolling is. I was just offering my opinion. Apparently I’m not allowed to disagree with you without being attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your opinion I should sit still and allow rioters to hurt my two girls and my wife? You're either a troll or an evil human being. I do not believe you're evil. I could be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just don’t think that’s license to kill innocent bystanders, that’s all.
> 
> Why can’t you just let me disagree without attacking me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't "innocent" bystanders be out of the street standing by in a place that is allowed for them to stand in?  Just asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standing in the street is hardly evidence of guilt worthy of death.
Click to expand...

I said *standing in front of my vehicle* so it cannot move while fellow rioters punch the car. I won't hit them if they are standing out of the way.


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> god damn you are so fucked up eddie. you are the textbook of D or R guiding your every thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is also a traitor. Party over ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AZOG   how are those masks working for your Israeli brothers?? Heard they f-ed up and have to go back wearing them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you care? You spit on our culture and ancestors. You're going to Hell. Enjoy it there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will Netanyahu  be there too ?? He should
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDK but you definitely will be with your hero Adolph. Cannot wait. I may get a Ouija board to taunt you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support Trump  You have nothing on me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so. I also donate convalescent plasma to help COVID-19 patients and donate monies to Jewish causes. You spit on our ancestors graves and support a party that votes in devout Muslim extremists and believes biological boys should play physical sports vs. biological girls if the boys are insane and believe they are girls.
> 
> Your Hell reservation is cemented. God doesn't really forgive those who turn on the Jewish people. Enjoy.
Click to expand...

If God loves the Jews so much how come he led them to the only place in the dessert that had no oil??  You blaming Moses?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, we're not talking about you or generalities. There are already self-defense laws that address that. We're talking about deplorables condoning the murder of Heather Heyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't answer the question. LMAO.
> 
> I accept your surrender, moron.
> 
> View attachment 388620
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, I answered your question. I pointed out there are self-defense laws which address your concerns. Have you also always been this stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you pointed to laws you didn't answer "Yes or No" that explicitly stated.
> 
> 
> View attachment 388622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ShortBus, those laws directly address your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am asking for your opinion not laws. I believe going 55MPH on a highway is a stupid law. Are you too scared to give an opinion? Coward.
Click to expand...

My opinion about that is based on the law. Your question was answered, ShortBus, even though you're too stupid to fathom that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, we're not talking about you or generalities. There are already self-defense laws that address that. We're talking about deplorables condoning the murder of Heather Heyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't answer the question. LMAO.
> 
> I accept your surrender, moron.
> 
> View attachment 388620
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, I answered your question. I pointed out there are self-defense laws which address your concerns. Have you also always been this stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Dumbfuck worse than Imbecile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Faun, refuses to answer questions but demands others do. He is a typical dickhead and super literal. If I say its raining cats and dogs, he would call me a liar as actual cats and dogs would not be falling out of the sky. I believe he has asperger syndrome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're still whining about not understanding I answered your question??
> 
> You poor thing, bless your heart.
Click to expand...

Nope you deflected.

Azog: Do you thin 70 degrees is warm?

Faun: See what the Weather Channel says.

You're an idiot.


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, depends. For starters, you have to be in actual danger. Two, sometimes you may have a duty to retreat. Three, the actions you take must be directly related to that danger (I.e. person a threatens you, you can’t just shoot person b standing over there)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #1) I am 39 (soon 40) and don't have a criminal record.
> 
> #2) I am an upstanding member of society
> 
> #3) In my judgment if I cannot move my car and my family is with me and people and slamming on it then I am in danger.
> 
> I then hit the horn, they don't move, I hit the gas pedal. You get hit then you're an idiot and deserve pain and even death. I will gladly go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d probably be fine, but I don’t think innocent by standards deserve death because you feel threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care. I have a family and if you don't move when I honk and you start hitting my vehicle then you're done. I would never punch someone else's car. Would you? Would any rational person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you run over someone who wasn’t punching your car and threatening you? Did they deserve to die?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they aren't punching or threatening then they aren't in my way. If you're in my way and won't let my car move as people are punching it then you're complicit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t seem right to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I should allow people to block me so their fellow rioters can smash my windows and hurt my kids? You are illogical and trolling now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think you really understand what trolling is. I was just offering my opinion. Apparently I’m not allowed to disagree with you without being attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your opinion I should sit still and allow rioters to hurt my two girls and my wife? You're either a troll or an evil human being. I do not believe you're evil. I could be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just don’t think that’s license to kill innocent bystanders, that’s all.
> 
> Why can’t you just let me disagree without attacking me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't "innocent" bystanders be out of the street standing by in a place that is allowed for them to stand in?  Just asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standing in the street is hardly evidence of guilt worthy of death.
Click to expand...

Ok fair enough...maybe I am just thinking common sense might dictate...."don't stand in the street where the cars go"....


----------



## colfax_m

Claudette said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
Click to expand...

Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.

The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> god damn you are so fucked up eddie. you are the textbook of D or R guiding your every thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is also a traitor. Party over ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AZOG   how are those masks working for your Israeli brothers?? Heard they f-ed up and have to go back wearing them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you care? You spit on our culture and ancestors. You're going to Hell. Enjoy it there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will Netanyahu  be there too ?? He should
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDK but you definitely will be with your hero Adolph. Cannot wait. I may get a Ouija board to taunt you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support Trump  You have nothing on me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so. I also donate convalescent plasma to help COVID-19 patients and donate monies to Jewish causes. You spit on our ancestors graves and support a party that votes in devout Muslim extremists and believes biological boys should play physical sports vs. biological girls if the boys are insane and believe they are girls.
> 
> Your Hell reservation is cemented. God doesn't really forgive those who turn on the Jewish people. Enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If God loves the Jews so much how come he led them to the only place in the dessert that had no oil??  You blaming Moses?
Click to expand...

And they still prospered. Oil will be depleted in 100 yrs. Jews will still be here. You will be in Hell with Adolph. Traitor. ZERO chance you avoid it based on your treason.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, we're not talking about you or generalities. There are already self-defense laws that address that. We're talking about deplorables condoning the murder of Heather Heyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't answer the question. LMAO.
> 
> I accept your surrender, moron.
> 
> View attachment 388620
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, I answered your question. I pointed out there are self-defense laws which address your concerns. Have you also always been this stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Dumbfuck worse than Imbecile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Faun, refuses to answer questions but demands others do. He is a typical dickhead and super literal. If I say its raining cats and dogs, he would call me a liar as actual cats and dogs would not be falling out of the sky. I believe he has asperger syndrome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're still whining about not understanding I answered your question??
> 
> You poor thing, bless your heart.
Click to expand...

See?  What guy says bless your heart??


----------



## eddiew

WTF19 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> god damn you are so fucked up eddie. you are the textbook of D or R guiding your every thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is also a traitor. Party over ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AZOG   how are those masks working for your Israeli brothers?? Heard they f-ed up and have to go back wearing them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you care? You spit on our culture and ancestors. You're going to Hell. Enjoy it there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will Netanyahu  be there too ?? He should
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDK but you definitely will be with your hero Adolph. Cannot wait. I may get a Ouija board to taunt you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support Trump  You have nothing on me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so. I also donate convalescent plasma to help COVID-19 patients and donate monies to Jewish causes. You spit on our ancestors graves and support a party that votes in devout Muslim extremists and believes biological boys should play physical sports vs. biological girls if the boys are insane and believe they are girls.
> 
> Your Hell reservation is cemented. God doesn't really forgive those who turn on the Jewish people. Enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you not know---god forgives everyone.....
Click to expand...

Even those who love America more than Israel


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
Click to expand...

It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile. I don't and have said I don't. Have you always been this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you must not be a Democrat, are you a Republican??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm a Democrat. I take it your answer to my question is an unequivocal, "yes."
> 
> Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then of course you lied and you DO support unbridled violence in the cities where your inept mayors and state governors allow it to go on and on.
Click to expand...

Nope, I don't support those things just because you're a moron; or dumbfuck or imbecile -- you can decide which one you are.


----------



## Faun

WTF19 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its more obvious you approve of rioting, looting, and murdering.  after all you support the deranged minds of the demoncrats.  your president TRUMP, wants to throw the asswipes in prison,  i havent heard a peep out of your retarded candidates......period
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"its more obvious you approve of rioting, looting, and murdering."*
> 
> That's more obvious to idiots as I have condemned rioting, looting and murdering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obviously not as long as you stand on the demoncrats side...guilty by association---im sure you say that all the time to republicans
Click to expand...


----------



## colfax_m

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, depends. For starters, you have to be in actual danger. Two, sometimes you may have a duty to retreat. Three, the actions you take must be directly related to that danger (I.e. person a threatens you, you can’t just shoot person b standing over there)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #1) I am 39 (soon 40) and don't have a criminal record.
> 
> #2) I am an upstanding member of society
> 
> #3) In my judgment if I cannot move my car and my family is with me and people and slamming on it then I am in danger.
> 
> I then hit the horn, they don't move, I hit the gas pedal. You get hit then you're an idiot and deserve pain and even death. I will gladly go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d probably be fine, but I don’t think innocent by standards deserve death because you feel threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care. I have a family and if you don't move when I honk and you start hitting my vehicle then you're done. I would never punch someone else's car. Would you? Would any rational person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you run over someone who wasn’t punching your car and threatening you? Did they deserve to die?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they aren't punching or threatening then they aren't in my way. If you're in my way and won't let my car move as people are punching it then you're complicit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t seem right to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I should allow people to block me so their fellow rioters can smash my windows and hurt my kids? You are illogical and trolling now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think you really understand what trolling is. I was just offering my opinion. Apparently I’m not allowed to disagree with you without being attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your opinion I should sit still and allow rioters to hurt my two girls and my wife? You're either a troll or an evil human being. I do not believe you're evil. I could be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just don’t think that’s license to kill innocent bystanders, that’s all.
> 
> Why can’t you just let me disagree without attacking me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't "innocent" bystanders be out of the street standing by in a place that is allowed for them to stand in?  Just asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standing in the street is hardly evidence of guilt worthy of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair enough...maybe I am just thinking common sense might dictate...."don't stand in the street where the cars go"....
Click to expand...

Not wrong, but not worthy of death. We need to start valuing each other’s lives more, that’s just my opinion.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile. I don't and have said I don't. Have you always been this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you must not be a Democrat, are you a Republican??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm a Democrat. I take it your answer to my question is an unequivocal, "yes."
> 
> Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then of course you lied and you DO support unbridled violence in the cities where your inept mayors and state governors allow it to go on and on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I don't support those things just because you're a moron; or dumbfuck or imbecile -- you can decide which one you are.
Click to expand...

I am a Republican...see not so hard to answer.


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You protestors jamming the streets are breaking the law, and once the law is broken stop whining when one of your lemmings gets hit by a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're still condoning murder??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm think I said terms like bumperburn not murder.  And if you see a car coming perhaps move out of the way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You condoned fields' committing murder and even blamed the victim. Are you trying to backpedal from your condonation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Condonation?  Is that where a bunch of retired wackos from New York live?
Click to expand...

Hey  I'm retired and live in the great state of NY and no wacko  There are a few here   azog  among them


----------



## gmeyers1944

j-mac said:


> gmeyers1944 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you good Human Lemmings.  Keep defending his lies.  You know is lying to you and you still defend him.
> 
> I wonder, would these same Cons be defending a President HRC if she had allowed almost 200,00 Americans DIE of Covid?
> 
> 
> 
> I am a conservative. No! I would not be defending a President HRC if she had allowed almost 200,000 Americans to die from Covid! I also would not be defending President Trump from charges of allowing almost 200,000 Americans from dying from Covid if I thought that he did just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think the number should have been?
Click to expand...

I am not questioning the numbers although there is reason to believe that it is not as high as reported. I heard of cases where the cause of death was something different (like cancer)  being reported as a COVID death. My main point is the laying of blame. President Trump did all that he should, knowing what he did at the time. President Trump shut down travel on January 31 while most Democrsts were accusing him of xenophobia.


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, depends. For starters, you have to be in actual danger. Two, sometimes you may have a duty to retreat. Three, the actions you take must be directly related to that danger (I.e. person a threatens you, you can’t just shoot person b standing over there)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #1) I am 39 (soon 40) and don't have a criminal record.
> 
> #2) I am an upstanding member of society
> 
> #3) In my judgment if I cannot move my car and my family is with me and people and slamming on it then I am in danger.
> 
> I then hit the horn, they don't move, I hit the gas pedal. You get hit then you're an idiot and deserve pain and even death. I will gladly go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d probably be fine, but I don’t think innocent by standards deserve death because you feel threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care. I have a family and if you don't move when I honk and you start hitting my vehicle then you're done. I would never punch someone else's car. Would you? Would any rational person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you run over someone who wasn’t punching your car and threatening you? Did they deserve to die?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they aren't punching or threatening then they aren't in my way. If you're in my way and won't let my car move as people are punching it then you're complicit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t seem right to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I should allow people to block me so their fellow rioters can smash my windows and hurt my kids? You are illogical and trolling now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think you really understand what trolling is. I was just offering my opinion. Apparently I’m not allowed to disagree with you without being attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your opinion I should sit still and allow rioters to hurt my two girls and my wife? You're either a troll or an evil human being. I do not believe you're evil. I could be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just don’t think that’s license to kill innocent bystanders, that’s all.
> 
> Why can’t you just let me disagree without attacking me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't "innocent" bystanders be out of the street standing by in a place that is allowed for them to stand in?  Just asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standing in the street is hardly evidence of guilt worthy of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair enough...maybe I am just thinking common sense might dictate...."don't stand in the street where the cars go"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not wrong, but not worthy of death. We need to start valuing each other’s lives more, that’s just my opinion.
Click to expand...

I guess I just dont get the "hey guys lets all go downtown to the riot and stand in the street."  You don't have to be doing anything to get hurt at these things, so maybe thinking it out a little beforehand could prevent some of these deaths.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You protestors jamming the streets are breaking the law, and once the law is broken stop whining when one of your lemmings gets hit by a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're still condoning murder??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm think I said terms like bumperburn not murder.  And if you see a car coming perhaps move out of the way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You condoned fields' committing murder and even blamed the victim. Are you trying to backpedal from your condonation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Condonation?  Is that where a bunch of retired wackos from New York live?
Click to expand...

Probably is to idiots who need help with English. Here, let me _try_ to help you out...

*condonation*

the overlooking or implied forgiving of an offense.[/I]​


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, depends. For starters, you have to be in actual danger. Two, sometimes you may have a duty to retreat. Three, the actions you take must be directly related to that danger (I.e. person a threatens you, you can’t just shoot person b standing over there)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #1) I am 39 (soon 40) and don't have a criminal record.
> 
> #2) I am an upstanding member of society
> 
> #3) In my judgment if I cannot move my car and my family is with me and people and slamming on it then I am in danger.
> 
> I then hit the horn, they don't move, I hit the gas pedal. You get hit then you're an idiot and deserve pain and even death. I will gladly go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d probably be fine, but I don’t think innocent by standards deserve death because you feel threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care. I have a family and if you don't move when I honk and you start hitting my vehicle then you're done. I would never punch someone else's car. Would you? Would any rational person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you run over someone who wasn’t punching your car and threatening you? Did they deserve to die?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they aren't punching or threatening then they aren't in my way. If you're in my way and won't let my car move as people are punching it then you're complicit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t seem right to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I should allow people to block me so their fellow rioters can smash my windows and hurt my kids? You are illogical and trolling now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think you really understand what trolling is. I was just offering my opinion. Apparently I’m not allowed to disagree with you without being attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your opinion I should sit still and allow rioters to hurt my two girls and my wife? You're either a troll or an evil human being. I do not believe you're evil. I could be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just don’t think that’s license to kill innocent bystanders, that’s all.
> 
> Why can’t you just let me disagree without attacking me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't "innocent" bystanders be out of the street standing by in a place that is allowed for them to stand in?  Just asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standing in the street is hardly evidence of guilt worthy of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair enough...maybe I am just thinking common sense might dictate...."don't stand in the street where the cars go"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not wrong, but not worthy of death. We need to start valuing each other’s lives more, that’s just my opinion.
Click to expand...

LMAO....so punching my car and terrorizing my family is "valuing life"??!?!??!?!


You're trolling.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You protestors jamming the streets are breaking the law, and once the law is broken stop whining when one of your lemmings gets hit by a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're still condoning murder??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm think I said terms like bumperburn not murder.  And if you see a car coming perhaps move out of the way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You condoned fields' committing murder and even blamed the victim. Are you trying to backpedal from your condonation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Condonation?  Is that where a bunch of retired wackos from New York live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey  I'm retired and live in the great state of NY and no wacko  There are a few here   azog  among them
Click to expand...

Not for me....lived in NJ a while and vowed never to go back that way.  But if you like it there good for you.  My brother lives in NYC and his wife is on Broadway.


----------



## kaz

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, depends. For starters, you have to be in actual danger. Two, sometimes you may have a duty to retreat. Three, the actions you take must be directly related to that danger (I.e. person a threatens you, you can’t just shoot person b standing over there)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #1) I am 39 (soon 40) and don't have a criminal record.
> 
> #2) I am an upstanding member of society
> 
> #3) In my judgment if I cannot move my car and my family is with me and people and slamming on it then I am in danger.
> 
> I then hit the horn, they don't move, I hit the gas pedal. You get hit then you're an idiot and deserve pain and even death. I will gladly go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d probably be fine, but I don’t think innocent by standards deserve death because you feel threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care. I have a family and if you don't move when I honk and you start hitting my vehicle then you're done. I would never punch someone else's car. Would you? Would any rational person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you run over someone who wasn’t punching your car and threatening you? Did they deserve to die?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they aren't punching or threatening then they aren't in my way. If you're in my way and won't let my car move as people are punching it then you're complicit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t seem right to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I should allow people to block me so their fellow rioters can smash my windows and hurt my kids? You are illogical and trolling now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think you really understand what trolling is. I was just offering my opinion. Apparently I’m not allowed to disagree with you without being attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your opinion I should sit still and allow rioters to hurt my two girls and my wife? You're either a troll or an evil human being. I do not believe you're evil. I could be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just don’t think that’s license to kill innocent bystanders, that’s all.
> 
> Why can’t you just let me disagree without attacking me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't "innocent" bystanders be out of the street standing by in a place that is allowed for them to stand in?  Just asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standing in the street is hardly evidence of guilt worthy of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair enough...maybe I am just thinking common sense might dictate...."don't stand in the street where the cars go"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not wrong, but not worthy of death. We need to start valuing each other’s lives more, that’s just my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I just dont get the "hey guys lets all go downtown to the riot and stand in the street."  You don't have to be doing anything to get hurt at these things, so maybe thinking it out a little beforehand could prevent some of these deaths.
Click to expand...


Yep.  They go into the street to be dicks and impede traffic.  They should be arrested if they won't move to the sidewalk.

If they were wearing MAGA hats in the street accosting cars, the leftists would be absolutely melting down about it


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You protestors jamming the streets are breaking the law, and once the law is broken stop whining when one of your lemmings gets hit by a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're still condoning murder??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm think I said terms like bumperburn not murder.  And if you see a car coming perhaps move out of the way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You condoned fields' committing murder and even blamed the victim. Are you trying to backpedal from your condonation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Condonation?  Is that where a bunch of retired wackos from New York live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably is to idiots who need help with English. Here, let me _try_ to help you out...
> 
> *condonation*​​the overlooking or implied forgiving of an offense.[/I]​
Click to expand...

Thanks Miss Landers.....oh dang it there I go again.  Do you paint your nails?


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile. I don't and have said I don't. Have you always been this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not agree that he is stupid. So you agree that DeBlasio is a terrible mayor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know as I don't follow  DeBlasio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Your idiocy is noted. I don't know Lamar Jackson but I know he is a great QB.
> 
> View attachment 388621
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head, con. Should I follow every mayor in the country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty easy, the Republican ones control their crime, the wacko Democrats think the criminals have the rights and real citizens do not.
Click to expand...

Are you saying every Democrat mayor in all of the U.S. think that?


----------



## DrLove

Donald's final call with Woodward and 168 THOUSAND dead - "Nothing more could have been done".
You incompetent asshole - WRONG!! 
Listen here:








						'Nothing more could have been done': Trump's final phone call to Woodward
					

On August 14, the coronavirus pandemic was on fire in the US. More than 168,000 Americans had died, with more than 1,300 deaths that day alone. But when President Donald Trump called legendary journalist Bob Woodward, it was to find out one thing: He had recently learned that Woodward's new book...




					www.cnn.com


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile. I don't and have said I don't. Have you always been this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not agree that he is stupid. So you agree that DeBlasio is a terrible mayor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know as I don't follow  DeBlasio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Your idiocy is noted. I don't know Lamar Jackson but I know he is a great QB.
> 
> View attachment 388621
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head, con. Should I follow every mayor in the country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty easy, the Republican ones control their crime, the wacko Democrats think the criminals have the rights and real citizens do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying every Democrat mayor in all of the U.S. think that?
Click to expand...

LMAO...another deflection. Amazing. What a dink you are.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile. I don't and have said I don't. Have you always been this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not agree that he is stupid. So you agree that DeBlasio is a terrible mayor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know as I don't follow  DeBlasio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Your idiocy is noted. I don't know Lamar Jackson but I know he is a great QB.
> 
> View attachment 388621
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head, con. Should I follow every mayor in the country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty easy, the Republican ones control their crime, the wacko Democrats think the criminals have the rights and real citizens do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying every Democrat mayor in all of the U.S. think that?
Click to expand...

Hmmmmm......I heard a saying once, if the shoe fits.....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

DrLove said:


> Donald's final call with Woodward and 168 THOUSAND dead - "Nothing more could have been done".
> You incompetent asshole - Yes it COULD
> Listen here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Nothing more could have been done': Trump's final phone call to Woodward
> 
> 
> On August 14, the coronavirus pandemic was on fire in the US. More than 168,000 Americans had died, with more than 1,300 deaths that day alone. But when President Donald Trump called legendary journalist Bob Woodward, it was to find out one thing: He had recently learned that Woodward's new book...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


Says the man who told me convalescent plasma doesn't work. You have zero credibility.


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another deflection. Your idiocy is noted. I don't know Lamar Jackson but I know he is a great QB.
> 
> View attachment 388621
> 
> 
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head, con. Should I follow every mayor in the country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty easy, the Republican ones control their crime, the wacko Democrats think the criminals have the rights and real citizens do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying every Democrat mayor in all of the U.S. think that?
Click to expand...


Any Democrat mayor who doesn't think that is being awful quiet about it.  I suppose they are afraid of violent leftists too


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
Click to expand...

Business investment went nowhere.









						As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
					

President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...




					www.epi.org
				




No significant effect on wages.






The data doesn’t back you up.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile. I don't and have said I don't. Have you always been this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not agree that he is stupid. So you agree that DeBlasio is a terrible mayor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know as I don't follow  DeBlasio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Your idiocy is noted. I don't know Lamar Jackson but I know he is a great QB.
> 
> View attachment 388621
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head, con. Should I follow every mayor in the country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty easy, the Republican ones control their crime, the wacko Democrats think the criminals have the rights and real citizens do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying every Democrat mayor in all of the U.S. think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm......I heard a saying once, if the shoe fits.....
Click to expand...

In Faun's case it is a glass slipper. He is such a little prancing Nancy boy.


----------



## jc456

Dagosa said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been a half a million abortions since it started.
> 
> 
> 
> Since what started  ?
Click to expand...

Chinese flu


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
Click to expand...

My 401k data sure does, even through the virus hoax.


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You protestors jamming the streets are breaking the law, and once the law is broken stop whining when one of your lemmings gets hit by a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're still condoning murder??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm think I said terms like bumperburn not murder.  And if you see a car coming perhaps move out of the way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You condoned fields' committing murder and even blamed the victim. Are you trying to backpedal from your condonation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Condonation?  Is that where a bunch of retired wackos from New York live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey  I'm retired and live in the great state of NY and no wacko  There are a few here   azog  among them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for me....lived in NJ a while and vowed never to go back that way.  But if you like it there good for you.  My brother lives in NYC and his wife is on Broadway.
Click to expand...

Son is in Brooklyn  I'm on LI    NYC  tough place to live and afford   unless you're into a tech company


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
Click to expand...

s and p hit it's highest rate two weeks ago.  you're just in error.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
Click to expand...

Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You protestors jamming the streets are breaking the law, and once the law is broken stop whining when one of your lemmings gets hit by a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're still condoning murder??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm think I said terms like bumperburn not murder.  And if you see a car coming perhaps move out of the way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You condoned fields' committing murder and even blamed the victim. Are you trying to backpedal from your condonation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Condonation?  Is that where a bunch of retired wackos from New York live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey  I'm retired and live in the great state of NY and no wacko  There are a few here   azog  among them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for me....lived in NJ a while and vowed never to go back that way.  But if you like it there good for you.  My brother lives in NYC and his wife is on Broadway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Son is in Brooklyn  I'm on LI    NYC  tough place to live and afford   unless you're into a tech company
Click to expand...

Yeah my brother is in Harlem


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You protestors jamming the streets are breaking the law, and once the law is broken stop whining when one of your lemmings gets hit by a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're still condoning murder??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm think I said terms like bumperburn not murder.  And if you see a car coming perhaps move out of the way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You condoned fields' committing murder and even blamed the victim. Are you trying to backpedal from your condonation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Condonation?  Is that where a bunch of retired wackos from New York live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey  I'm retired and live in the great state of NY and no wacko  There are a few here   azog  among them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for me....lived in NJ a while and vowed never to go back that way.  But if you like it there good for you.  My brother lives in NYC and his wife is on Broadway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Son is in Brooklyn  I'm on LI    NYC  tough place to live and afford   unless you're into a tech company
Click to expand...

Your new home is waiting for you:


----------



## Claudette

Those tax cuts did me a world of good. I like keeping more of my money even if some dumbasses on this board don't.


----------



## Mac1958

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> s and p hit it's highest rate two weeks ago.  you're just in error.
Click to expand...

The S&P is not "business investment".  "Business investment" is business capital expenditures, not stock purchases.

The S&P index has nothing to do with wages.

Holy crap.

Trumpism:  Arrogant ignorance.


----------



## colfax_m

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, depends. For starters, you have to be in actual danger. Two, sometimes you may have a duty to retreat. Three, the actions you take must be directly related to that danger (I.e. person a threatens you, you can’t just shoot person b standing over there)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #1) I am 39 (soon 40) and don't have a criminal record.
> 
> #2) I am an upstanding member of society
> 
> #3) In my judgment if I cannot move my car and my family is with me and people and slamming on it then I am in danger.
> 
> I then hit the horn, they don't move, I hit the gas pedal. You get hit then you're an idiot and deserve pain and even death. I will gladly go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d probably be fine, but I don’t think innocent by standards deserve death because you feel threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care. I have a family and if you don't move when I honk and you start hitting my vehicle then you're done. I would never punch someone else's car. Would you? Would any rational person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you run over someone who wasn’t punching your car and threatening you? Did they deserve to die?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they aren't punching or threatening then they aren't in my way. If you're in my way and won't let my car move as people are punching it then you're complicit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t seem right to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I should allow people to block me so their fellow rioters can smash my windows and hurt my kids? You are illogical and trolling now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think you really understand what trolling is. I was just offering my opinion. Apparently I’m not allowed to disagree with you without being attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your opinion I should sit still and allow rioters to hurt my two girls and my wife? You're either a troll or an evil human being. I do not believe you're evil. I could be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just don’t think that’s license to kill innocent bystanders, that’s all.
> 
> Why can’t you just let me disagree without attacking me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't "innocent" bystanders be out of the street standing by in a place that is allowed for them to stand in?  Just asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standing in the street is hardly evidence of guilt worthy of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair enough...maybe I am just thinking common sense might dictate...."don't stand in the street where the cars go"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not wrong, but not worthy of death. We need to start valuing each other’s lives more, that’s just my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I just dont get the "hey guys lets all go downtown to the riot and stand in the street."  You don't have to be doing anything to get hurt at these things, so maybe thinking it out a little beforehand could prevent some of these deaths.
Click to expand...

Because that’s a gross mischaracterization.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile. I don't and have said I don't. Have you always been this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not agree that he is stupid. So you agree that DeBlasio is a terrible mayor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know as I don't follow  DeBlasio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Your idiocy is noted. I don't know Lamar Jackson but I know he is a great QB.
> 
> View attachment 388621
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head, con. Should I follow every mayor in the country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not every but DeBlasio is pretty famous as its the largest city in the US. You're just deflecting now. Why? It doesn't fit your Leftist narrative. You're a very stupid and dishonest person.
Click to expand...

ShortBus, it's not a deflection when I don't discuss someone I know nothing about other than he's a mayor. Of course, you could have used this site's search feature to see I've never once even discussed him. But then such abilities would help if you possessed more than a double digit IQ, which you clearly don't.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, depends. For starters, you have to be in actual danger. Two, sometimes you may have a duty to retreat. Three, the actions you take must be directly related to that danger (I.e. person a threatens you, you can’t just shoot person b standing over there)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #1) I am 39 (soon 40) and don't have a criminal record.
> 
> #2) I am an upstanding member of society
> 
> #3) In my judgment if I cannot move my car and my family is with me and people and slamming on it then I am in danger.
> 
> I then hit the horn, they don't move, I hit the gas pedal. You get hit then you're an idiot and deserve pain and even death. I will gladly go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d probably be fine, but I don’t think innocent by standards deserve death because you feel threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care. I have a family and if you don't move when I honk and you start hitting my vehicle then you're done. I would never punch someone else's car. Would you? Would any rational person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you run over someone who wasn’t punching your car and threatening you? Did they deserve to die?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they aren't punching or threatening then they aren't in my way. If you're in my way and won't let my car move as people are punching it then you're complicit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t seem right to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I should allow people to block me so their fellow rioters can smash my windows and hurt my kids? You are illogical and trolling now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think you really understand what trolling is. I was just offering my opinion. Apparently I’m not allowed to disagree with you without being attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your opinion I should sit still and allow rioters to hurt my two girls and my wife? You're either a troll or an evil human being. I do not believe you're evil. I could be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just don’t think that’s license to kill innocent bystanders, that’s all.
> 
> Why can’t you just let me disagree without attacking me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't "innocent" bystanders be out of the street standing by in a place that is allowed for them to stand in?  Just asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standing in the street is hardly evidence of guilt worthy of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair enough...maybe I am just thinking common sense might dictate...."don't stand in the street where the cars go"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not wrong, but not worthy of death. We need to start valuing each other’s lives more, that’s just my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO....so punching my car and terrorizing my family is "valuing life"??!?!??!?!
> 
> 
> You're trolling.
Click to expand...

That’s not what I said. Don’t accuse me of trolling when you are misconstruing my statements.


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, depends. For starters, you have to be in actual danger. Two, sometimes you may have a duty to retreat. Three, the actions you take must be directly related to that danger (I.e. person a threatens you, you can’t just shoot person b standing over there)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #1) I am 39 (soon 40) and don't have a criminal record.
> 
> #2) I am an upstanding member of society
> 
> #3) In my judgment if I cannot move my car and my family is with me and people and slamming on it then I am in danger.
> 
> I then hit the horn, they don't move, I hit the gas pedal. You get hit then you're an idiot and deserve pain and even death. I will gladly go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d probably be fine, but I don’t think innocent by standards deserve death because you feel threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care. I have a family and if you don't move when I honk and you start hitting my vehicle then you're done. I would never punch someone else's car. Would you? Would any rational person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you run over someone who wasn’t punching your car and threatening you? Did they deserve to die?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they aren't punching or threatening then they aren't in my way. If you're in my way and won't let my car move as people are punching it then you're complicit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t seem right to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I should allow people to block me so their fellow rioters can smash my windows and hurt my kids? You are illogical and trolling now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think you really understand what trolling is. I was just offering my opinion. Apparently I’m not allowed to disagree with you without being attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your opinion I should sit still and allow rioters to hurt my two girls and my wife? You're either a troll or an evil human being. I do not believe you're evil. I could be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just don’t think that’s license to kill innocent bystanders, that’s all.
> 
> Why can’t you just let me disagree without attacking me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't "innocent" bystanders be out of the street standing by in a place that is allowed for them to stand in?  Just asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standing in the street is hardly evidence of guilt worthy of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair enough...maybe I am just thinking common sense might dictate...."don't stand in the street where the cars go"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not wrong, but not worthy of death. We need to start valuing each other’s lives more, that’s just my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I just dont get the "hey guys lets all go downtown to the riot and stand in the street."  You don't have to be doing anything to get hurt at these things, so maybe thinking it out a little beforehand could prevent some of these deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that’s a gross mischaracterization.
Click to expand...

Hmmm okay, I don't think its off so much because I know for a fact many go to watch and can possibly get hurt.


----------



## Flopper

easyt65 said:


> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .


*So you think if you tell a lie and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. *


----------



## eddiew

Israel is going back to lockdown  Tried to pull a trump and it didn't work They're not allowed more than 500 meters from their homes


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
Click to expand...

Okay.

And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?


----------



## jbrownson0831

Flopper said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> *So you think if you tell a lie and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it.*
Click to expand...

No, the wacko libber press thinks that.


----------



## eddiew

Flopper said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> *So you think if you tell a lie and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it.*
Click to expand...

EASY lie???  Oh no,,  what'll come next?


----------



## Dagosa

jc456 said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been a half a million abortions since it started.
> 
> 
> 
> Since what started  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese flu
Click to expand...

Short  memories for you anti abortionists. Before Roe v Wade there were estimated 1.2 million illegal abortions a year resulting  in 5000 deaths of the mothers. 
women will get abortions legal or not. No comparison to canova virus.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Mac1958 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> s and p hit it's highest rate two weeks ago.  you're just in error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The S&P is not "business investment".  "Business investment" is business capital expenditures, not stock purchases.
> 
> The S&P index has nothing to do with wages.
> 
> Holy crap.
> 
> Trumpism:  Arrogant ignorance.
Click to expand...

Correct.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
Click to expand...

If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.


----------



## kaz

Dagosa said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been a half a million abortions since it started.
> 
> 
> 
> Since what started  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese flu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Short  memories for you anti abortionists. Before Roe v Wade there were estimated 1.2 million illegal abortions a year resulting  in 5000 deaths of the mothers.
> women will get abortions legal or not. No comparison to canova virus.
Click to expand...


Funny how you only accept that argument for issues you agree with.

Now with guns, you reject that argument, LOL


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, depends. For starters, you have to be in actual danger. Two, sometimes you may have a duty to retreat. Three, the actions you take must be directly related to that danger (I.e. person a threatens you, you can’t just shoot person b standing over there)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #1) I am 39 (soon 40) and don't have a criminal record.
> 
> #2) I am an upstanding member of society
> 
> #3) In my judgment if I cannot move my car and my family is with me and people and slamming on it then I am in danger.
> 
> I then hit the horn, they don't move, I hit the gas pedal. You get hit then you're an idiot and deserve pain and even death. I will gladly go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d probably be fine, but I don’t think innocent by standards deserve death because you feel threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care. I have a family and if you don't move when I honk and you start hitting my vehicle then you're done. I would never punch someone else's car. Would you? Would any rational person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you run over someone who wasn’t punching your car and threatening you? Did they deserve to die?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they aren't punching or threatening then they aren't in my way. If you're in my way and won't let my car move as people are punching it then you're complicit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t seem right to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I should allow people to block me so their fellow rioters can smash my windows and hurt my kids? You are illogical and trolling now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think you really understand what trolling is. I was just offering my opinion. Apparently I’m not allowed to disagree with you without being attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your opinion I should sit still and allow rioters to hurt my two girls and my wife? You're either a troll or an evil human being. I do not believe you're evil. I could be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just don’t think that’s license to kill innocent bystanders, that’s all.
> 
> Why can’t you just let me disagree without attacking me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't "innocent" bystanders be out of the street standing by in a place that is allowed for them to stand in?  Just asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standing in the street is hardly evidence of guilt worthy of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair enough...maybe I am just thinking common sense might dictate...."don't stand in the street where the cars go"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not wrong, but not worthy of death. We need to start valuing each other’s lives more, that’s just my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO....so punching my car and terrorizing my family is "valuing life"??!?!??!?!
> 
> 
> You're trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what I said. Don’t accuse me of trolling when you are misconstruing my statements.
Click to expand...

That is precisely what you said. 

So if you're in my shoes, what would YOU do? Sit there and pray? Honest question.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, depends. For starters, you have to be in actual danger. Two, sometimes you may have a duty to retreat. Three, the actions you take must be directly related to that danger (I.e. person a threatens you, you can’t just shoot person b standing over there)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #1) I am 39 (soon 40) and don't have a criminal record.
> 
> #2) I am an upstanding member of society
> 
> #3) In my judgment if I cannot move my car and my family is with me and people and slamming on it then I am in danger.
> 
> I then hit the horn, they don't move, I hit the gas pedal. You get hit then you're an idiot and deserve pain and even death. I will gladly go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d probably be fine, but I don’t think innocent by standards deserve death because you feel threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care. I have a family and if you don't move when I honk and you start hitting my vehicle then you're done. I would never punch someone else's car. Would you? Would any rational person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you run over someone who wasn’t punching your car and threatening you? Did they deserve to die?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they aren't punching or threatening then they aren't in my way. If you're in my way and won't let my car move as people are punching it then you're complicit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t seem right to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I should allow people to block me so their fellow rioters can smash my windows and hurt my kids? You are illogical and trolling now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think you really understand what trolling is. I was just offering my opinion. Apparently I’m not allowed to disagree with you without being attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your opinion I should sit still and allow rioters to hurt my two girls and my wife? You're either a troll or an evil human being. I do not believe you're evil. I could be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just don’t think that’s license to kill innocent bystanders, that’s all.
> 
> Why can’t you just let me disagree without attacking me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't "innocent" bystanders be out of the street standing by in a place that is allowed for them to stand in?  Just asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standing in the street is hardly evidence of guilt worthy of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair enough...maybe I am just thinking common sense might dictate...."don't stand in the street where the cars go"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not wrong, but not worthy of death. We need to start valuing each other’s lives more, that’s just my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO....so punching my car and terrorizing my family is "valuing life"??!?!??!?!
> 
> 
> You're trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what I said. Don’t accuse me of trolling when you are misconstruing my statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is precisely what you said.
Click to expand...

That’s simply not true.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
Click to expand...

Yes, please walk me through it.


----------



## easyt65

Flopper said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> *So you think if you tell a lie and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it.*
Click to expand...


Hey dumbass, if you notice, it ain't me in the video opposing the life-saving travel ban and calling it 'Xenophobic'...before eventually declaring it was the right thing to do and that he supports the president in doing so.


----------



## bravoactual

gmeyers1944 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gmeyers1944 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you good Human Lemmings.  Keep defending his lies.  You know is lying to you and you still defend him.
> 
> I wonder, would these same Cons be defending a President HRC if she had allowed almost 200,00 Americans DIE of Covid?
> 
> 
> 
> I am a conservative. No! I would not be defending a President HRC if she had allowed almost 200,000 Americans to die from Covid! I also would not be defending President Trump from charges of allowing almost 200,000 Americans from dying from Covid if I thought that he did just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think the number should have been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not questioning the numbers although there is reason to believe that it is not as high as reported. I heard of cases where the cause of death was something different (like cancer)  being reported as a COVID death. My main point is the laying of blame. President Trump did all that he should, knowing what he did at the time. President Trump shut down travel on January 31 while most Democrsts were accusing him of xenophobia.
Click to expand...


Another one who does not believe the number of people who have died. 

Because of the direct and willful failure to responde to COVID-19, *198,707* Americans have died.  In fact *1,000* Americans die everyday from COVID-19.

45 LIED and *198,707* Americans have died.  The United States has only *5%* of the World's Population yet our country has *25% *of those killed world wide by COVID.

What you "*Hear*" from your heretofore unknown sources (FOX, OAN and other such Propaganda Factories) is lies.

Cons continue to defend a man who admits he fucking LIED.

You do get that right?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, depends. For starters, you have to be in actual danger. Two, sometimes you may have a duty to retreat. Three, the actions you take must be directly related to that danger (I.e. person a threatens you, you can’t just shoot person b standing over there)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #1) I am 39 (soon 40) and don't have a criminal record.
> 
> #2) I am an upstanding member of society
> 
> #3) In my judgment if I cannot move my car and my family is with me and people and slamming on it then I am in danger.
> 
> I then hit the horn, they don't move, I hit the gas pedal. You get hit then you're an idiot and deserve pain and even death. I will gladly go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’d probably be fine, but I don’t think innocent by standards deserve death because you feel threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care. I have a family and if you don't move when I honk and you start hitting my vehicle then you're done. I would never punch someone else's car. Would you? Would any rational person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you run over someone who wasn’t punching your car and threatening you? Did they deserve to die?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they aren't punching or threatening then they aren't in my way. If you're in my way and won't let my car move as people are punching it then you're complicit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn’t seem right to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I should allow people to block me so their fellow rioters can smash my windows and hurt my kids? You are illogical and trolling now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think you really understand what trolling is. I was just offering my opinion. Apparently I’m not allowed to disagree with you without being attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your opinion I should sit still and allow rioters to hurt my two girls and my wife? You're either a troll or an evil human being. I do not believe you're evil. I could be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just don’t think that’s license to kill innocent bystanders, that’s all.
> 
> Why can’t you just let me disagree without attacking me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't "innocent" bystanders be out of the street standing by in a place that is allowed for them to stand in?  Just asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standing in the street is hardly evidence of guilt worthy of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fair enough...maybe I am just thinking common sense might dictate...."don't stand in the street where the cars go"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not wrong, but not worthy of death. We need to start valuing each other’s lives more, that’s just my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO....so punching my car and terrorizing my family is "valuing life"??!?!??!?!
> 
> 
> You're trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not what I said. Don’t accuse me of trolling when you are misconstruing my statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is precisely what you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s simply not true.
Click to expand...

Words matter. Correct me then.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
Click to expand...

Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?


----------



## jc456

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My 401k data sure does, even through the virus hoax.
Click to expand...

all our IRA accounts are up 11% still today.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile. I don't and have said I don't. Have you always been this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not agree that he is stupid. So you agree that DeBlasio is a terrible mayor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know as I don't follow  DeBlasio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Your idiocy is noted. I don't know Lamar Jackson but I know he is a great QB.
> 
> View attachment 388621
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head, con. Should I follow every mayor in the country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty easy, the Republican ones control their crime, the wacko Democrats think the criminals have the rights and real citizens do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying every Democrat mayor in all of the U.S. think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm......I heard a saying once, if the shoe fits.....
Click to expand...


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
Click to expand...

can you read? 2010 to 2020 looks like up to me?  what is it you see?


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another deflection. Your idiocy is noted. I don't know Lamar Jackson but I know he is a great QB.
> 
> View attachment 388621
> 
> 
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head, con. Should I follow every mayor in the country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty easy, the Republican ones control their crime, the wacko Democrats think the criminals have the rights and real citizens do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying every Democrat mayor in all of the U.S. think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any Democrat mayor who doesn't think that is being awful quiet about it.  I suppose they are afraid of violent leftists too
Click to expand...

Kazzer, some have.









						Fact check: Democrats have condemned violence linked to BLM, anti-fascist protests
					

A post claims that no Democrats have advocated for an end to violence by BLM and antifa. That is false — Joe Biden, Nancy Pelosi, and others have.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile. I don't and have said I don't. Have you always been this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not agree that he is stupid. So you agree that DeBlasio is a terrible mayor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know as I don't follow  DeBlasio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Your idiocy is noted. I don't know Lamar Jackson but I know he is a great QB.
> 
> View attachment 388621
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head, con. Should I follow every mayor in the country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty easy, the Republican ones control their crime, the wacko Democrats think the criminals have the rights and real citizens do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying every Democrat mayor in all of the U.S. think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm......I heard a saying once, if the shoe fits.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Faun's case it is a glass slipper. He is such a little prancing Nancy boy.
> 
> View attachment 388633
Click to expand...

LOL

ShortBus, if you had a functioning brain, you wouldn't be throwing stones.


----------



## jc456

bravoactual said:


> Another one who does not believe the number of people who have died.
> 
> Because of the direct and willful failure to responde to COVID-19, *198,707* Americans have died. In fact *1,000* Americans die everyday from COVID-19.
> 
> 45 LIED and *198,707* Americans have died. The United States has only *5%* of the World's Population yet our country has *25% *of those killed world wide by COVID.
> 
> What you "*Hear*" from your heretofore unknown sources (FOX, OAN and other such Propaganda Factories) is lies.
> 
> Cons continue to defend a man who admits he fucking LIED.
> 
> You do get that right?


well son, for that to be true, they have to be that many deaths more than the normal yearly average.  did you look at the death rates from 2018 and 2019 vs 2020?  I did, you're factually incorrect.  just saying. you know not what you speak.


----------



## jbrownson0831

bravoactual said:


> gmeyers1944 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gmeyers1944 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you good Human Lemmings.  Keep defending his lies.  You know is lying to you and you still defend him.
> 
> I wonder, would these same Cons be defending a President HRC if she had allowed almost 200,00 Americans DIE of Covid?
> 
> 
> 
> I am a conservative. No! I would not be defending a President HRC if she had allowed almost 200,000 Americans to die from Covid! I also would not be defending President Trump from charges of allowing almost 200,000 Americans from dying from Covid if I thought that he did just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think the number should have been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not questioning the numbers although there is reason to believe that it is not as high as reported. I heard of cases where the cause of death was something different (like cancer)  being reported as a COVID death. My main point is the laying of blame. President Trump did all that he should, knowing what he did at the time. President Trump shut down travel on January 31 while most Democrsts were accusing him of xenophobia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another one who does not believe the number of people who have died.
> 
> Because of the direct and willful failure to responde to COVID-19, *198,707* Americans have died.  In fact *1,000* Americans die everyday from COVID-19.
> 
> 45 LIED and *198,707* Americans have died.  The United States has only *5%* of the World's Population yet our country has *25% *of those killed world wide by COVID.
> 
> What you "*Hear*" from your heretofore unknown sources (FOX, OAN and other such Propaganda Factories) is lies.
> 
> Cons continue to defend a man who admits he fucking LIED.
> 
> You do get that right?
Click to expand...

Talking about Cuomo right??


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

jc456 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My 401k data sure does, even through the virus hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all our IRA accounts are up 11% still today.
Click to expand...

If more people are employed and deposit rates are down then equities is where money managers will invest, which will give a rise to the stock market.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile. I don't and have said I don't. Have you always been this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not agree that he is stupid. So you agree that DeBlasio is a terrible mayor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know as I don't follow  DeBlasio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Your idiocy is noted. I don't know Lamar Jackson but I know he is a great QB.
> 
> View attachment 388621
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head, con. Should I follow every mayor in the country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty easy, the Republican ones control their crime, the wacko Democrats think the criminals have the rights and real citizens do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying every Democrat mayor in all of the U.S. think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm......I heard a saying once, if the shoe fits.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Faun's case it is a glass slipper. He is such a little prancing Nancy boy.
> 
> View attachment 388633
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ShortBus, if you had a functioning brain, you wouldn't be throwing stones.
Click to expand...

If you weren't a pussy you would have won at least one fight in your life.


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> s and p hit it's highest rate two weeks ago.  you're just in error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The S&P is not "business investment".  "Business investment" is business capital expenditures, not stock purchases.
> 
> The S&P index has nothing to do with wages.
> 
> Holy crap.
> 
> Trumpism:  Arrogant ignorance.
Click to expand...

if analysts don't trust businesses then wages are affected.  just saying, stock drops are not good for salaries.  many people lost jobs due to stock failures.  My company alone has dropped thousands of jobs due to poor business prospects which dropped stock prices.  so factually again, you're incorrect.

Guess you never heard of shareholders. and expectations they have.


----------



## jc456

Flopper said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> *So you think if you tell a lie and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it.*
Click to expand...

it seems you all do,  ironic huh?


----------



## Mac1958

jc456 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> s and p hit it's highest rate two weeks ago.  you're just in error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The S&P is not "business investment".  "Business investment" is business capital expenditures, not stock purchases.
> 
> The S&P index has nothing to do with wages.
> 
> Holy crap.
> 
> Trumpism:  Arrogant ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if analysts don't trust businesses then wages are affected.  just saying, stock drops are not good for salaries.  many people lost jobs due to them.  My company alone has dropped thousands of jobs due to poor business prospects which dropped stock prices.  so factually again, you're incorrect.
Click to expand...

Holy shit, just stop.  That's arrogant and ignorant even for a Trumpster.  That's not how business makes HR decisions. 

You don't know what you're talking about.  And you appear to be proud of it.

My apologies.  I've tried to stop discussing this stuff with Trumpsters.  I shouldn't have said anything.


----------



## Mac1958

God damn, these people vote.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> Holy shit, just stop. That's arrogant and ignorant even for a Trumpster. That's not how business makes HR decisions.


the fk it doesn't.  it comes down from the Financial team to the HR rep.  maybe you should learn how a business runs first.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile. I don't and have said I don't. Have you always been this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not agree that he is stupid. So you agree that DeBlasio is a terrible mayor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know as I don't follow  DeBlasio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Your idiocy is noted. I don't know Lamar Jackson but I know he is a great QB.
> 
> View attachment 388621
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head, con. Should I follow every mayor in the country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty easy, the Republican ones control their crime, the wacko Democrats think the criminals have the rights and real citizens do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying every Democrat mayor in all of the U.S. think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm......I heard a saying once, if the shoe fits.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Faun's case it is a glass slipper. He is such a little prancing Nancy boy.
> 
> View attachment 388633
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ShortBus, if you had a functioning brain, you wouldn't be throwing stones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you weren't a pussy you would have won at least one fight in your life.
Click to expand...

LOL

ShortBus, if you had a functioning brain, you'd be more respectful to those who bitch-slap you.


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> Yes.


you're welcome.  lesson learned.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Mac1958 said:


> God damn, these people vote.


That is how I feel about leftists who believe that biological men may identify as women.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...

So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile. I don't and have said I don't. Have you always been this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not agree that he is stupid. So you agree that DeBlasio is a terrible mayor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know as I don't follow  DeBlasio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Your idiocy is noted. I don't know Lamar Jackson but I know he is a great QB.
> 
> View attachment 388621
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head, con. Should I follow every mayor in the country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty easy, the Republican ones control their crime, the wacko Democrats think the criminals have the rights and real citizens do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying every Democrat mayor in all of the U.S. think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm......I heard a saying once, if the shoe fits.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Faun's case it is a glass slipper. He is such a little prancing Nancy boy.
> 
> View attachment 388633
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ShortBus, if you had a functioning brain, you wouldn't be throwing stones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you weren't a pussy you would have won at least one fight in your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ShortBus, if you had a functioning brain, you'd be more respectful to those who bitch-slap you.
Click to expand...

Short bus? Are you mocking the mentally challenged? Hmmm...typical leftist.


----------



## Flopper

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
Click to expand...

Trump called what the democrats were saying was a hoax. However, the democrats were emphasizing the seriousness of the virus, countries infected, number deaths, and the grave threat it posed for the  US.  Indirectly, he was calling the virus a hoax and he was very directly downplaying the virus as he has admitted.  He told lie after lie contradicting  medical advisors and dividing the country.

An unmasked lady in a crowd at the Nevada Trump rally was asked why her group lacked masks and social distancing.  She said, "We trust Trump".  And that pretty well sums it up.  Trump has divided America into  two camps, those that believe Trump and those that believe the scientists, making it impossible to stop or even control the spread of the virus. Trump and his peeps refuse to honor the orders of governors and mayors and thumb their noses at the CDC recommendation.   When historians describe the monumental failure of the US to control the virus, Donald Trump is going to be the central figure.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another deflection. Your idiocy is noted. I don't know Lamar Jackson but I know he is a great QB.
> 
> View attachment 388621
> 
> 
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head, con. Should I follow every mayor in the country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty easy, the Republican ones control their crime, the wacko Democrats think the criminals have the rights and real citizens do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying every Democrat mayor in all of the U.S. think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any Democrat mayor who doesn't think that is being awful quiet about it.  I suppose they are afraid of violent leftists too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kazzer, some have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: Democrats have condemned violence linked to BLM, anti-fascist protests
> 
> 
> A post claims that no Democrats have advocated for an end to violence by BLM and antifa. That is false — Joe Biden, Nancy Pelosi, and others have.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
Click to expand...

Hahahahahahahahaha a wacko libber article claim


Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile. I don't and have said I don't. Have you always been this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not agree that he is stupid. So you agree that DeBlasio is a terrible mayor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know as I don't follow  DeBlasio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Your idiocy is noted. I don't know Lamar Jackson but I know he is a great QB.
> 
> View attachment 388621
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head, con. Should I follow every mayor in the country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty easy, the Republican ones control their crime, the wacko Democrats think the criminals have the rights and real citizens do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying every Democrat mayor in all of the U.S. think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm......I heard a saying once, if the shoe fits.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Faun's case it is a glass slipper. He is such a little prancing Nancy boy.
> 
> View attachment 388633
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ShortBus, if you had a functioning brain, you wouldn't be throwing stones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you weren't a pussy you would have won at least one fight in your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ShortBus, if you had a functioning brain, you'd be more respectful to those who bitch-slap you.
Click to expand...

Careful you will break a nail.....


----------



## jc456

Flopper said:


> An unmasked lady in a crowd at the Trump rally was asked why her group lacked masks and social distancing. She said, "We trust Trump". And that pretty well sums it up. Trump has divided America into two camps, those that believe Trump and those that believe the scientists, making it impossible to stop or even control the spread of the virus. Trump and his peeps refuse to honor the orders of governors and mayors and thumb their noses at the CDC recommendation. When historians describe the monumental failure of the US to control the virus, Donald Trump is going to be the central figure.


i'm not a germaphobe, so there's that.  there is no actual significant difference between the Wuhan hoax and flu.  numbers are being manufactured to make it seem like it.  And the CDC acknowledges it.  I see you're still walking with no brain.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Flopper said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called what the democrats were saying was a hoax. However, the democrats were emphasizing the seriousness of the virus, countries infected, number deaths, and the grave threat it posed for the  US.  Indirectly, he was calling the virus a hoax and he was very directly downplaying the virus as he has admitted.  He told lie after lie contradicting  medical advisors and dividing the country into those that believed Trump and those that believed the scientists.
> 
> An unmasked lady in a crowd at the Trump rally was asked why her group lacked masks and social distancing.  She said, "We trust Trump".  And that pretty well sums it up.  Trump has divided America into  two camps, those that believe Trump and those that believe the scientists, making it impossible to stop or even control the spread of the virus. Trump and his peeps refuse to honor the orders of governors and mayors and thumb their noses at the CDC recommendation.   When historians describe the monumental failure of the US to control the virus, Donald Trump is going to be the central figure.
Click to expand...

It is a hoax whats your point?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Mac1958 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> s and p hit it's highest rate two weeks ago.  you're just in error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The S&P is not "business investment".  "Business investment" is business capital expenditures, not stock purchases.
> 
> The S&P index has nothing to do with wages.
> 
> Holy crap.
> 
> Trumpism:  Arrogant ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if analysts don't trust businesses then wages are affected.  just saying, stock drops are not good for salaries.  many people lost jobs due to them.  My company alone has dropped thousands of jobs due to poor business prospects which dropped stock prices.  so factually again, you're incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy shit, just stop.  That's arrogant and ignorant even for a Trumpster.  That's not how business makes HR decisions.
> 
> You don't know what you're talking about.  And you appear to be proud of it.
> 
> My apologies.  I've tried to stop discussing this stuff with Trumpsters.  I shouldn't have said anything.
Click to expand...

Not entirely wrong. If a public company misses EPS estimates then a new management team may be implemented and that could result in layoffs.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
Click to expand...

Not much. What does it mean to you?


----------



## jc456

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> s and p hit it's highest rate two weeks ago.  you're just in error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The S&P is not "business investment".  "Business investment" is business capital expenditures, not stock purchases.
> 
> The S&P index has nothing to do with wages.
> 
> Holy crap.
> 
> Trumpism:  Arrogant ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if analysts don't trust businesses then wages are affected.  just saying, stock drops are not good for salaries.  many people lost jobs due to them.  My company alone has dropped thousands of jobs due to poor business prospects which dropped stock prices.  so factually again, you're incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy shit, just stop.  That's arrogant and ignorant even for a Trumpster.  That's not how business makes HR decisions.
> 
> You don't know what you're talking about.  And you appear to be proud of it.
> 
> My apologies.  I've tried to stop discussing this stuff with Trumpsters.  I shouldn't have said anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not entirely wrong. If a public company misses EPS estimates then a new management team may be implemented and that could result in layoffs.
Click to expand...

that's exactly what happened with my company.  shareholders fired the CEO due to poor stock prices, it's merely a fact.  to ignore it makes one truly uninformed.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
Click to expand...

It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another deflection. Your idiocy is noted. I don't know Lamar Jackson but I know he is a great QB.
> 
> View attachment 388621
> 
> 
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head, con. Should I follow every mayor in the country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty easy, the Republican ones control their crime, the wacko Democrats think the criminals have the rights and real citizens do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying every Democrat mayor in all of the U.S. think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any Democrat mayor who doesn't think that is being awful quiet about it.  I suppose they are afraid of violent leftists too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kazzer, some have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: Democrats have condemned violence linked to BLM, anti-fascist protests
> 
> 
> A post claims that no Democrats have advocated for an end to violence by BLM and antifa. That is false — Joe Biden, Nancy Pelosi, and others have.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
Click to expand...


A day late, a dollar short and with a lot of double speak


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another deflection. Your idiocy is noted. I don't know Lamar Jackson but I know he is a great QB.
> 
> View attachment 388621
> 
> 
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head, con. Should I follow every mayor in the country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty easy, the Republican ones control their crime, the wacko Democrats think the criminals have the rights and real citizens do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying every Democrat mayor in all of the U.S. think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any Democrat mayor who doesn't think that is being awful quiet about it.  I suppose they are afraid of violent leftists too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kazzer, some have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: Democrats have condemned violence linked to BLM, anti-fascist protests
> 
> 
> A post claims that no Democrats have advocated for an end to violence by BLM and antifa. That is false — Joe Biden, Nancy Pelosi, and others have.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A day late, a dollar short and with a lot of double speak
Click to expand...

Faun is a very stupid person. He also doesn’t answer questions. He deflects. Some would call him a moron.


----------



## kaz

AzogtheDefiler said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another deflection. Your idiocy is noted. I don't know Lamar Jackson but I know he is a great QB.
> 
> View attachment 388621
> 
> 
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head, con. Should I follow every mayor in the country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty easy, the Republican ones control their crime, the wacko Democrats think the criminals have the rights and real citizens do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying every Democrat mayor in all of the U.S. think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any Democrat mayor who doesn't think that is being awful quiet about it.  I suppose they are afraid of violent leftists too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kazzer, some have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: Democrats have condemned violence linked to BLM, anti-fascist protests
> 
> 
> A post claims that no Democrats have advocated for an end to violence by BLM and antifa. That is false — Joe Biden, Nancy Pelosi, and others have.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A day late, a dollar short and with a lot of double speak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Faun is a very stupid person. He also doesn’t answer questions. He deflects. Some would call him a moron.
Click to expand...


Then call me some!


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
Click to expand...

So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.


----------



## WTF19

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your deflection is noted and laughed at, kazzer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your deflection is noted...whats the prob?  cant answer any questions?  thats been the answer of many brain dead demoncrats---to deflect---you fit right in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is a Republican I knew it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I'm neither a she nor a Republican. Your ignorance knows no boundaries, does it?
Click to expand...




Faun said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its more obvious you approve of rioting, looting, and murdering.  after all you support the deranged minds of the demoncrats.  your president TRUMP, wants to throw the asswipes in prison,  i havent heard a peep out of your retarded candidates......period
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"its more obvious you approve of rioting, looting, and murdering."*
> 
> That's more obvious to idiots as I have condemned rioting, looting and murdering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obviously not as long as you stand on the demoncrats side...guilty by association---im sure you say that all the time to republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

that looks like what your brain does when the TRUTH is tossed your way---just saying


----------



## Flopper

jbrownson0831 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called what the democrats were saying was a hoax. However, the democrats were emphasizing the seriousness of the virus, countries infected, number deaths, and the grave threat it posed for the  US.  Indirectly, he was calling the virus a hoax and he was very directly downplaying the virus as he has admitted.  He told lie after lie contradicting  medical advisors and dividing the country into those that believed Trump and those that believed the scientists.
> 
> An unmasked lady in a crowd at the Trump rally was asked why her group lacked masks and social distancing.  She said, "We trust Trump".  And that pretty well sums it up.  Trump has divided America into  two camps, those that believe Trump and those that believe the scientists, making it impossible to stop or even control the spread of the virus. Trump and his peeps refuse to honor the orders of governors and mayors and thumb their noses at the CDC recommendation.   When historians describe the monumental failure of the US to control the virus, Donald Trump is going to be the central figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a hoax whats your point?
Click to expand...

Tell that to the families of nearly 200,000 dead. No amount of lying, passing the buck, and downplaying the virus will change the facts.  Donald Trump has lead this country into the greatest healthcare disaster in a hundred years and the resulting financial collapse and he's still lying about.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
Click to expand...

Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Flopper said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called what the democrats were saying was a hoax. However, the democrats were emphasizing the seriousness of the virus, countries infected, number deaths, and the grave threat it posed for the  US.  Indirectly, he was calling the virus a hoax and he was very directly downplaying the virus as he has admitted.  He told lie after lie contradicting  medical advisors and dividing the country into those that believed Trump and those that believed the scientists.
> 
> An unmasked lady in a crowd at the Trump rally was asked why her group lacked masks and social distancing.  She said, "We trust Trump".  And that pretty well sums it up.  Trump has divided America into  two camps, those that believe Trump and those that believe the scientists, making it impossible to stop or even control the spread of the virus. Trump and his peeps refuse to honor the orders of governors and mayors and thumb their noses at the CDC recommendation.   When historians describe the monumental failure of the US to control the virus, Donald Trump is going to be the central figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a hoax whats your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to the families of nearly 200,000 dead. No amount of lying, passing the buck, and downplaying the virus will change the facts.  Donald Trump has lead this country into greatest healthcare disaster in a hundred years and the resulting financial collapse and he's till lying about.
Click to expand...

Waah waah waah the President brought us back from what the pathetic Democrat governors did, got more testing and proved how inept they were to kill so many with a global leading 8% mortality rate.  You wackos can spin and spin all you want but you caused the disaster and the President has been cleaning it up ever since.


----------



## charwin95

bigrebnc1775 said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Why are you denying this?  Are you afraid to listen to the tape?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rev Transcription Editor
> 
> 
> Read the interactive transcript on Rev.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rev.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that died with COVID 19 was that the deciding factor of their death or was it because they had health issues and they died because of their poor health? Millions more catch COVID 19 but don't die from it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dying with COVID 19 is not the same as dying because of COVID 19,
> I heard that those who died from COVID 19 NUMBER WAS AROUND LESS THAN 9000
Click to expand...


You heard the 9,000 from Qanon. Which is totally false.  that is why Facebook took it down...... You don’t even know the science of Covid 19 and you are making that kind of nonsense. LOL..... . This is almost the same as you accused  Kamala of slavery.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The AH lied to America causing 1000's of unnecessary deaths and morons support him?,,,,,A rally in NEV  with hardly anyone wearing a mask and idiots support him?  A putin  ass kisser ?? and schmucks kiss his boots? Holding back info from Americans  ,the pos should be whipped
> 
> 
> 
> trump started taking actions well over what, 6 weeks before pelosi was saying celebrating the chinese new year was fine - nothing needed?
> 
> just go fuck yourself, eddie. sick and tired of your made up anger crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remember who the FN president it ?? Take pelosi Biden Hillary Obama and shove em up your butt     IF there's enough room  with Trump there Trump caused 1000's more to lose their lives  You don't like that  then FU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't we need to include Cuomo there too??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  go for it brownie     Ice has a big ass  but not quite that big
Click to expand...

STFU traitor. You’re a leftist


----------



## WTF19

Faun said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its more obvious you approve of rioting, looting, and murdering.  after all you support the deranged minds of the demoncrats.  your president TRUMP, wants to throw the asswipes in prison,  i havent heard a peep out of your retarded candidates......period
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"its more obvious you approve of rioting, looting, and murdering."*
> 
> That's more obvious to idiots as I have condemned rioting, looting and murdering.
Click to expand...




Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your deflection is noted and laughed at, kazzer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your deflection is noted...whats the prob?  cant answer any questions?  thats been the answer of many brain dead demoncrats---to deflect---you fit right in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is a Republican I knew it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I'm neither a she nor a Republican. Your ignorance knows no boundaries, does it?
Click to expand...

maybe you should stop acting like a girl then


----------



## WTF19

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, we're not talking about you or generalities. There are already self-defense laws that address that. We're talking about deplorables condoning the murder of Heather Heyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't answer the question. LMAO.
> 
> I accept your surrender, moron.
> 
> View attachment 388620
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, I answered your question. I pointed out there are self-defense laws which address your concerns. Have you also always been this stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you pointed to laws you didn't answer "Yes or No" that explicitly stated.
> 
> 
> View attachment 388622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ShortBus, those laws directly address your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am asking for your opinion not laws. I believe going 55MPH on a highway is a stupid law. Are you too scared to give an opinion? Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My opinion about that is based on the law. Your question was answered, ShortBus, even though you're too stupid to fathom that.
Click to expand...

thats like the pot calling the kettle.....just saying


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
Click to expand...

No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception. 

Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.


----------



## charwin95

justinacolmena said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died
> 
> 
> 
> Just cut that slanderous bullshit out. The liberals have never yet proven that COVID-19 is an actual virus or a real illness, let alone that anyone other than themselves lied about the "seriousness" of it.
> 
> It's nothing but another dirty political ploy by spoiled-rotten DEMOCRATs on the heels of their failed impeachment of President Trump.
Click to expand...

Oh Lordy! Where have you been?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
Click to expand...

Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The AH lied to America causing 1000's of unnecessary deaths and morons support him?,,,,,A rally in NEV  with hardly anyone wearing a mask and idiots support him?  A putin  ass kisser ?? and schmucks kiss his boots? Holding back info from Americans  ,the pos should be whipped
> 
> 
> 
> trump started taking actions well over what, 6 weeks before pelosi was saying celebrating the chinese new year was fine - nothing needed?
> 
> just go fuck yourself, eddie. sick and tired of your made up anger crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remember who the FN president it ?? Take pelosi Biden Hillary Obama and shove em up your butt     IF there's enough room  with Trump there Trump caused 1000's more to lose their lives  You don't like that  then FU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't we need to include Cuomo there too??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  go for it brownie     Ice has a big ass  but not quite that big
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STFU traitor. You’re a leftist
Click to expand...

It's not so much  me being a leftist    as being a republican hater, Like their leader they're all bullshit artists


----------



## basquebromance

Trump held an indoor rally in Las Vegas, totally underestimating covid









						Nevada governor: Trump ‘taking reckless and selfish actions’ in holding rally
					

Nevada Gov. Steve Sisolak (D) took aim at President Trump’s decision to hold an indoor rally in his state Sunday evening, accusing the president of taking “reckless and selfish actions&…




					thehill.com


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile. I don't and have said I don't. Have you always been this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not agree that he is stupid. So you agree that DeBlasio is a terrible mayor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know as I don't follow  DeBlasio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Your idiocy is noted. I don't know Lamar Jackson but I know he is a great QB.
> 
> View attachment 388621
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head, con. Should I follow every mayor in the country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty easy, the Republican ones control their crime, the wacko Democrats think the criminals have the rights and real citizens do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying every Democrat mayor in all of the U.S. think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm......I heard a saying once, if the shoe fits.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Faun's case it is a glass slipper. He is such a little prancing Nancy boy.
> 
> View attachment 388633
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ShortBus, if you had a functioning brain, you wouldn't be throwing stones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you weren't a pussy you would have won at least one fight in your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ShortBus, if you had a functioning brain, you'd be more respectful to those who bitch-slap you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Short bus? Are you mocking the mentally challenged? Hmmm...typical leftist.
Click to expand...

Yes, I am mocking you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The AH lied to America causing 1000's of unnecessary deaths and morons support him?,,,,,A rally in NEV  with hardly anyone wearing a mask and idiots support him?  A putin  ass kisser ?? and schmucks kiss his boots? Holding back info from Americans  ,the pos should be whipped
> 
> 
> 
> trump started taking actions well over what, 6 weeks before pelosi was saying celebrating the chinese new year was fine - nothing needed?
> 
> just go fuck yourself, eddie. sick and tired of your made up anger crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remember who the FN president it ?? Take pelosi Biden Hillary Obama and shove em up your butt     IF there's enough room  with Trump there Trump caused 1000's more to lose their lives  You don't like that  then FU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't we need to include Cuomo there too??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  go for it brownie     Ice has a big ass  but not quite that big
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STFU traitor. You’re a leftist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not so much  me being a leftist    as being a republican hater, Like their leader they're all bullshit artists
Click to expand...

When you deal in absolutes you’re a leftist. You likely believe all white people are racists with white privilege. You’re an idiot. This is not the party of JFK anymore. Cannot wait til you see Hell.


----------



## jbrownson0831

basquebromance said:


> Trump held an indoor rally in Las Vegas, totally underestimating covid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevada governor: Trump ‘taking reckless and selfish actions’ in holding rally
> 
> 
> Nevada Gov. Steve Sisolak (D) took aim at President Trump’s decision to hold an indoor rally in his state Sunday evening, accusing the president of taking “reckless and selfish actions&…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com


Underestimating what about Covid?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile. I don't and have said I don't. Have you always been this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not agree that he is stupid. So you agree that DeBlasio is a terrible mayor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know as I don't follow  DeBlasio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Your idiocy is noted. I don't know Lamar Jackson but I know he is a great QB.
> 
> View attachment 388621
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head, con. Should I follow every mayor in the country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty easy, the Republican ones control their crime, the wacko Democrats think the criminals have the rights and real citizens do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying every Democrat mayor in all of the U.S. think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm......I heard a saying once, if the shoe fits.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Faun's case it is a glass slipper. He is such a little prancing Nancy boy.
> 
> View attachment 388633
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ShortBus, if you had a functioning brain, you wouldn't be throwing stones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you weren't a pussy you would have won at least one fight in your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ShortBus, if you had a functioning brain, you'd be more respectful to those who bitch-slap you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Short bus? Are you mocking the mentally challenged? Hmmm...typical leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I am mocking you.
Click to expand...

Yet you’re losing the debate to me. Again. LOL.

Poor Faun.


----------



## basquebromance

jbrownson0831 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump held an indoor rally in Las Vegas, totally underestimating covid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevada governor: Trump ‘taking reckless and selfish actions’ in holding rally
> 
> 
> Nevada Gov. Steve Sisolak (D) took aim at President Trump’s decision to hold an indoor rally in his state Sunday evening, accusing the president of taking “reckless and selfish actions&…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underestimating what about Covid?
Click to expand...

everything


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The AH lied to America causing 1000's of unnecessary deaths and morons support him?,,,,,A rally in NEV  with hardly anyone wearing a mask and idiots support him?  A putin  ass kisser ?? and schmucks kiss his boots? Holding back info from Americans  ,the pos should be whipped
> 
> 
> 
> trump started taking actions well over what, 6 weeks before pelosi was saying celebrating the chinese new year was fine - nothing needed?
> 
> just go fuck yourself, eddie. sick and tired of your made up anger crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remember who the FN president it ?? Take pelosi Biden Hillary Obama and shove em up your butt     IF there's enough room  with Trump there Trump caused 1000's more to lose their lives  You don't like that  then FU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't we need to include Cuomo there too??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  go for it brownie     Ice has a big ass  but not quite that big
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STFU traitor. You’re a leftist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not so much  me being a leftist    as being a republican hater, Like their leader they're all bullshit artists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you deal in absolutes you’re a leftist. You likely believe all white people are racists with white privilege. You’re an idiot. This is not the party of JFK anymore. Cannot wait til you see Hell.
Click to expand...

I was a republican most of my life   I've seen Hell


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The AH lied to America causing 1000's of unnecessary deaths and morons support him?,,,,,A rally in NEV  with hardly anyone wearing a mask and idiots support him?  A putin  ass kisser ?? and schmucks kiss his boots? Holding back info from Americans  ,the pos should be whipped
> 
> 
> 
> trump started taking actions well over what, 6 weeks before pelosi was saying celebrating the chinese new year was fine - nothing needed?
> 
> just go fuck yourself, eddie. sick and tired of your made up anger crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remember who the FN president it ?? Take pelosi Biden Hillary Obama and shove em up your butt     IF there's enough room  with Trump there Trump caused 1000's more to lose their lives  You don't like that  then FU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't we need to include Cuomo there too??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  go for it brownie     Ice has a big ass  but not quite that big
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STFU traitor. You’re a leftist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not so much  me being a leftist    as being a republican hater, Like their leader they're all bullshit artists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you deal in absolutes you’re a leftist. You likely believe all white people are racists with white privilege. You’re an idiot. This is not the party of JFK anymore. Cannot wait til you see Hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was a republican most of my life   I've seen Hell
Click to expand...

This is no longer the party of GWB. So spare me your lies. You turned your back on your people for the likes of Ilhan Omar. There is no worse offense. None.


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another deflection. Your idiocy is noted. I don't know Lamar Jackson but I know he is a great QB.
> 
> View attachment 388621
> 
> 
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head, con. Should I follow every mayor in the country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty easy, the Republican ones control their crime, the wacko Democrats think the criminals have the rights and real citizens do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying every Democrat mayor in all of the U.S. think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any Democrat mayor who doesn't think that is being awful quiet about it.  I suppose they are afraid of violent leftists too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kazzer, some have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: Democrats have condemned violence linked to BLM, anti-fascist protests
> 
> 
> A post claims that no Democrats have advocated for an end to violence by BLM and antifa. That is false — Joe Biden, Nancy Pelosi, and others have.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A day late, a dollar short and with a lot of double speak
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL

Cracks me up how you get caught kazzing and then try to weasel out of your kazzes.


----------



## jbrownson0831

basquebromance said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump held an indoor rally in Las Vegas, totally underestimating covid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevada governor: Trump ‘taking reckless and selfish actions’ in holding rally
> 
> 
> Nevada Gov. Steve Sisolak (D) took aim at President Trump’s decision to hold an indoor rally in his state Sunday evening, accusing the president of taking “reckless and selfish actions&…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underestimating what about Covid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything
Click to expand...

Wow, specific answer.  Fear the Flu right?


----------



## Faun

WTF19 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your deflection is noted and laughed at, kazzer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your deflection is noted...whats the prob?  cant answer any questions?  thats been the answer of many brain dead demoncrats---to deflect---you fit right in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is a Republican I knew it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I'm neither a she nor a Republican. Your ignorance knows no boundaries, does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its more obvious you approve of rioting, looting, and murdering.  after all you support the deranged minds of the demoncrats.  your president TRUMP, wants to throw the asswipes in prison,  i havent heard a peep out of your retarded candidates......period
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"its more obvious you approve of rioting, looting, and murdering."*
> 
> That's more obvious to idiots as I have condemned rioting, looting and murdering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obviously not as long as you stand on the demoncrats side...guilty by association---im sure you say that all the time to republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that looks like what your brain does when the TRUTH is tossed your way---just saying
Click to expand...


----------



## basquebromance

jbrownson0831 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump held an indoor rally in Las Vegas, totally underestimating covid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevada governor: Trump ‘taking reckless and selfish actions’ in holding rally
> 
> 
> Nevada Gov. Steve Sisolak (D) took aim at President Trump’s decision to hold an indoor rally in his state Sunday evening, accusing the president of taking “reckless and selfish actions&…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underestimating what about Covid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, specific answer.  Fear the Flu right?
Click to expand...

180K DEAD DEAD DEAD...they feel it


----------



## Faun

WTF19 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, we're not talking about you or generalities. There are already self-defense laws that address that. We're talking about deplorables condoning the murder of Heather Heyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't answer the question. LMAO.
> 
> I accept your surrender, moron.
> 
> View attachment 388620
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, I answered your question. I pointed out there are self-defense laws which address your concerns. Have you also always been this stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you pointed to laws you didn't answer "Yes or No" that explicitly stated.
> 
> 
> View attachment 388622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ShortBus, those laws directly address your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am asking for your opinion not laws. I believe going 55MPH on a highway is a stupid law. Are you too scared to give an opinion? Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My opinion about that is based on the law. Your question was answered, ShortBus, even though you're too stupid to fathom that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats like the pot calling the kettle.....just saying
Click to expand...

LOL

Is there a rightard here who can do better than, _I'm rubber, you're glue?_


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another deflection. Your idiocy is noted. I don't know Lamar Jackson but I know he is a great QB.
> 
> View attachment 388621
> 
> 
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head, con. Should I follow every mayor in the country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty easy, the Republican ones control their crime, the wacko Democrats think the criminals have the rights and real citizens do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying every Democrat mayor in all of the U.S. think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any Democrat mayor who doesn't think that is being awful quiet about it.  I suppose they are afraid of violent leftists too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kazzer, some have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: Democrats have condemned violence linked to BLM, anti-fascist protests
> 
> 
> A post claims that no Democrats have advocated for an end to violence by BLM and antifa. That is false — Joe Biden, Nancy Pelosi, and others have.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A day late, a dollar short and with a lot of double speak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Cracks me up how you get caught kazzing and then try to weasel out of your kazzes.
Click to expand...

Faun losing it. Where is my popcorn?


----------



## jbrownson0831

basquebromance said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump held an indoor rally in Las Vegas, totally underestimating covid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevada governor: Trump ‘taking reckless and selfish actions’ in holding rally
> 
> 
> Nevada Gov. Steve Sisolak (D) took aim at President Trump’s decision to hold an indoor rally in his state Sunday evening, accusing the president of taking “reckless and selfish actions&…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underestimating what about Covid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, specific answer.  Fear the Flu right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 180K DEAD DEAD DEAD...they feel it
Click to expand...

People die all the time from diseases are you tracking those too, including all the ones with more deaths than Covid wacko??


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, we're not talking about you or generalities. There are already self-defense laws that address that. We're talking about deplorables condoning the murder of Heather Heyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't answer the question. LMAO.
> 
> I accept your surrender, moron.
> 
> View attachment 388620
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, I answered your question. I pointed out there are self-defense laws which address your concerns. Have you also always been this stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you pointed to laws you didn't answer "Yes or No" that explicitly stated.
> 
> 
> View attachment 388622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ShortBus, those laws directly address your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am asking for your opinion not laws. I believe going 55MPH on a highway is a stupid law. Are you too scared to give an opinion? Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My opinion about that is based on the law. Your question was answered, ShortBus, even though you're too stupid to fathom that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats like the pot calling the kettle.....just saying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Is there a rightard here who can do better than, _I'm rubber, you're glue?_
Click to expand...

Says the failed software engineer who throws nothing except ad Hominems and doesn’t know who Bill DeBlasio is.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, we're not talking about you or generalities. There are already self-defense laws that address that. We're talking about deplorables condoning the murder of Heather Heyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't answer the question. LMAO.
> 
> I accept your surrender, moron.
> 
> View attachment 388620
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, I answered your question. I pointed out there are self-defense laws which address your concerns. Have you also always been this stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you pointed to laws you didn't answer "Yes or No" that explicitly stated.
> 
> 
> View attachment 388622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ShortBus, those laws directly address your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am asking for your opinion not laws. I believe going 55MPH on a highway is a stupid law. Are you too scared to give an opinion? Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My opinion about that is based on the law. Your question was answered, ShortBus, even though you're too stupid to fathom that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats like the pot calling the kettle.....just saying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Is there a rightard here who can do better than, _I'm rubber, you're glue?_
Click to expand...

You're a libber, afraid of the flu???


----------



## WTF19

Faun said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your deflection is noted and laughed at, kazzer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your deflection is noted...whats the prob?  cant answer any questions?  thats been the answer of many brain dead demoncrats---to deflect---you fit right in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is a Republican I knew it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I'm neither a she nor a Republican. Your ignorance knows no boundaries, does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its more obvious you approve of rioting, looting, and murdering.  after all you support the deranged minds of the demoncrats.  your president TRUMP, wants to throw the asswipes in prison,  i havent heard a peep out of your retarded candidates......period
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"its more obvious you approve of rioting, looting, and murdering."*
> 
> That's more obvious to idiots as I have condemned rioting, looting and murdering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obviously not as long as you stand on the demoncrats side...guilty by association---im sure you say that all the time to republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that looks like what your brain does when the TRUTH is tossed your way---just saying
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

i see you are playing your swan song---sounds like shit---what grade did you graduate?  1st or 2nd?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....those don't count as they weren't breaking the law or commiting any felonies when they were killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they count, they're just unrelated to this. Unlike you, who condones murder, I condemn those murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You condone unbridled violence and whatever results from that violence in your Dem controlled cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile. I don't and have said I don't. Have you always been this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not agree that he is stupid. So you agree that DeBlasio is a terrible mayor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know as I don't follow  DeBlasio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another deflection. Your idiocy is noted. I don't know Lamar Jackson but I know he is a great QB.
> 
> View attachment 388621
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head, con. Should I follow every mayor in the country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty easy, the Republican ones control their crime, the wacko Democrats think the criminals have the rights and real citizens do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying every Democrat mayor in all of the U.S. think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm......I heard a saying once, if the shoe fits.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Faun's case it is a glass slipper. He is such a little prancing Nancy boy.
> 
> View attachment 388633
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ShortBus, if you had a functioning brain, you wouldn't be throwing stones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you weren't a pussy you would have won at least one fight in your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ShortBus, if you had a functioning brain, you'd be more respectful to those who bitch-slap you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Short bus? Are you mocking the mentally challenged? Hmmm...typical leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I am mocking you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you’re losing the debate to me. Again. LOL.
> 
> Poor Faun.
Click to expand...

LOL

Suuure, ShortBus. And what debate is that? The one where you proved to be too stupid to know I answered your question?


----------



## Faun

WTF19 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there's the Biden supporters who ambushed and murdered the Trump supporter and the leftist anarchists who murdered David Dorn and have murdered cops, blacks and looted businesses across inner cities.
> 
> Why is Biden sanctioning murder and violence on such a large scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your deflection is noted and laughed at, kazzer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your deflection is noted...whats the prob?  cant answer any questions?  thats been the answer of many brain dead demoncrats---to deflect---you fit right in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is a Republican I knew it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I'm neither a she nor a Republican. Your ignorance knows no boundaries, does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its more obvious you approve of rioting, looting, and murdering.  after all you support the deranged minds of the demoncrats.  your president TRUMP, wants to throw the asswipes in prison,  i havent heard a peep out of your retarded candidates......period
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"its more obvious you approve of rioting, looting, and murdering."*
> 
> That's more obvious to idiots as I have condemned rioting, looting and murdering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obviously not as long as you stand on the demoncrats side...guilty by association---im sure you say that all the time to republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that looks like what your brain does when the TRUTH is tossed your way---just saying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i see you are playing your swan song---sounds like shit---what grade did you graduate?  1st or 2nd?
Click to expand...


----------



## basquebromance

jbrownson0831 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump held an indoor rally in Las Vegas, totally underestimating covid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevada governor: Trump ‘taking reckless and selfish actions’ in holding rally
> 
> 
> Nevada Gov. Steve Sisolak (D) took aim at President Trump’s decision to hold an indoor rally in his state Sunday evening, accusing the president of taking “reckless and selfish actions&…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underestimating what about Covid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, specific answer.  Fear the Flu right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 180K DEAD DEAD DEAD...they feel it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People die all the time from diseases are you tracking those too, including all the ones with more deaths than Covid wacko??
Click to expand...

no


----------



## jbrownson0831

basquebromance said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump held an indoor rally in Las Vegas, totally underestimating covid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevada governor: Trump ‘taking reckless and selfish actions’ in holding rally
> 
> 
> Nevada Gov. Steve Sisolak (D) took aim at President Trump’s decision to hold an indoor rally in his state Sunday evening, accusing the president of taking “reckless and selfish actions&…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underestimating what about Covid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, specific answer.  Fear the Flu right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 180K DEAD DEAD DEAD...they feel it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People die all the time from diseases are you tracking those too, including all the ones with more deaths than Covid wacko??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no
Click to expand...

Then what difference does it make if people want to attend a presidential rally inside a building?


----------



## Faun

basquebromance said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump held an indoor rally in Las Vegas, totally underestimating covid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevada governor: Trump ‘taking reckless and selfish actions’ in holding rally
> 
> 
> Nevada Gov. Steve Sisolak (D) took aim at President Trump’s decision to hold an indoor rally in his state Sunday evening, accusing the president of taking “reckless and selfish actions&…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underestimating what about Covid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, specific answer.  Fear the Flu right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 180K DEAD DEAD DEAD...they feel it
Click to expand...

180K? We'll be over 200K any day now...









						United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
Click to expand...

What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?

Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?

Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, we're not talking about you or generalities. There are already self-defense laws that address that. We're talking about deplorables condoning the murder of Heather Heyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't answer the question. LMAO.
> 
> I accept your surrender, moron.
> 
> View attachment 388620
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, I answered your question. I pointed out there are self-defense laws which address your concerns. Have you also always been this stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you pointed to laws you didn't answer "Yes or No" that explicitly stated.
> 
> 
> View attachment 388622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ShortBus, those laws directly address your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am asking for your opinion not laws. I believe going 55MPH on a highway is a stupid law. Are you too scared to give an opinion? Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My opinion about that is based on the law. Your question was answered, ShortBus, even though you're too stupid to fathom that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats like the pot calling the kettle.....just saying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Is there a rightard here who can do better than, _I'm rubber, you're glue?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a libber, afraid of the flu???
Click to expand...

No. I've never even gotten a vaccine for it.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, we're not talking about you or generalities. There are already self-defense laws that address that. We're talking about deplorables condoning the murder of Heather Heyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't answer the question. LMAO.
> 
> I accept your surrender, moron.
> 
> View attachment 388620
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, I answered your question. I pointed out there are self-defense laws which address your concerns. Have you also always been this stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you pointed to laws you didn't answer "Yes or No" that explicitly stated.
> 
> 
> View attachment 388622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ShortBus, those laws directly address your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am asking for your opinion not laws. I believe going 55MPH on a highway is a stupid law. Are you too scared to give an opinion? Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My opinion about that is based on the law. Your question was answered, ShortBus, even though you're too stupid to fathom that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats like the pot calling the kettle.....just saying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Is there a rightard here who can do better than, _I'm rubber, you're glue?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a libber, afraid of the flu???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I've never even gotten a vaccine for it.
Click to expand...

Many don't


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump held an indoor rally in Las Vegas, totally underestimating covid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevada governor: Trump ‘taking reckless and selfish actions’ in holding rally
> 
> 
> Nevada Gov. Steve Sisolak (D) took aim at President Trump’s decision to hold an indoor rally in his state Sunday evening, accusing the president of taking “reckless and selfish actions&…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underestimating what about Covid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, specific answer.  Fear the Flu right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 180K DEAD DEAD DEAD...they feel it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People die all the time from diseases are you tracking those too, including all the ones with more deaths than Covid wacko??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then what difference does it make if people want to attend a presidential rally inside a building?
Click to expand...

It's their choice to do so.


----------



## playtime

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
Click to expand...


^^^


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump held an indoor rally in Las Vegas, totally underestimating covid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevada governor: Trump ‘taking reckless and selfish actions’ in holding rally
> 
> 
> Nevada Gov. Steve Sisolak (D) took aim at President Trump’s decision to hold an indoor rally in his state Sunday evening, accusing the president of taking “reckless and selfish actions&…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underestimating what about Covid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, specific answer.  Fear the Flu right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 180K DEAD DEAD DEAD...they feel it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People die all the time from diseases are you tracking those too, including all the ones with more deaths than Covid wacko??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then what difference does it make if people want to attend a presidential rally inside a building?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's their choice to do so.
Click to expand...

Exactly correct.


----------



## WTF19

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, we're not talking about you or generalities. There are already self-defense laws that address that. We're talking about deplorables condoning the murder of Heather Heyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't answer the question. LMAO.
> 
> I accept your surrender, moron.
> 
> View attachment 388620
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, I answered your question. I pointed out there are self-defense laws which address your concerns. Have you also always been this stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you pointed to laws you didn't answer "Yes or No" that explicitly stated.
> 
> 
> View attachment 388622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ShortBus, those laws directly address your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am asking for your opinion not laws. I believe going 55MPH on a highway is a stupid law. Are you too scared to give an opinion? Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My opinion about that is based on the law. Your question was answered, ShortBus, even though you're too stupid to fathom that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats like the pot calling the kettle.....just saying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Is there a rightard here who can do better than, _I'm rubber, you're glue?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a libber, afraid of the flu???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I've never even gotten a vaccine for it.
Click to expand...

honestly, who gives 2 shits what you have ever done?


----------



## playtime

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
Click to expand...


----------



## playtime

Claudette said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's all kinds to be said.
> 
> Well if you think Trump lied then you must know Pelousy told one and all not to worry. The virus was nothing and they should all enjoy the Chinese New Year. I'd bet you also know she called Trump a racist when he tried to stop flights into the us to stop the spread of the virus.
> 
> Hypocrite your name is Penelope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No she did, but tramp is a racist.  That is because she was unaware what Tramp knew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump isn't a racist and never has been. That's another nugget of foolishness you bought into.
> 
> She sure knew what she knew. Don't worry about the virus. Its nothing. Enjoy the Chinese New year.
> 
> Hypocrite your name is Penelope.
Click to expand...


holy crap.

he - along with daddy drumpf - literally was sued by the gov'ment for housing discrimination against 'c' oloreds .


----------



## WTF19

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
Click to expand...

sure they do.  just ask BARRAG o, you remember this shit stain gave billions of tax payer $$$ to them so their ceos could have their million dollar plus bonuses.   what did the average person get....whoa--  300 dollars.   BARRAG made sure them fuckers had a good christmas


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Flopper said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called what the democrats were saying was a hoax. However, the democrats were emphasizing the seriousness of the virus, countries infected, number deaths, and the grave threat it posed for the  US.  Indirectly, he was calling the virus a hoax and he was very directly downplaying the virus as he has admitted.  He told lie after lie contradicting  medical advisors and dividing the country.
> 
> An unmasked lady in a crowd at the Nevada Trump rally was asked why her group lacked masks and social distancing.  She said, "We trust Trump".  And that pretty well sums it up.  Trump has divided America into  two camps, those that believe Trump and those that believe the scientists, making it impossible to stop or even control the spread of the virus. Trump and his peeps refuse to honor the orders of governors and mayors and thumb their noses at the CDC recommendation.   When historians describe the monumental failure of the US to control the virus, Donald Trump is going to be the central figure.
Click to expand...

You have a fucked up misinformed opinion when your own leftist's fact checkers don't agree with you.


----------



## playtime

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> from your link..
> 
> _according to advocacy groups that compile the data. _
> 
> what group might that be?  what kind of bullshit is all I say.  BULLSHIT
> 
> Advocacy group LOL.
> 
> BTW, you hate me cause I'm white!!!! there's that.  so you have no ground to stand on .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i don't hate you.
> 
> i pity you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Captain Condescending!
> 
> Take the ego down a coupla notches, toots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ' it is what it is '
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull shit, it's not that.   You do hate him, you don't pity him, and you were doing it specifically to be condescending as an insult.  That is what it is
Click to expand...


lol ....  like you know anything.

LOL!!!!

<psssst>

i pity you too.


----------



## eddiew

Claudette said:


> Those tax cuts did me a world of good. I like keeping more of my money even if some dumbasses on this board don't.


You want to keep more ?? Work and earn more,  get a trump accountant  firm     ...Dewey Cheatum & Howe


----------



## bigrebnc1775

playtime said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's all kinds to be said.
> 
> Well if you think Trump lied then you must know Pelousy told one and all not to worry. The virus was nothing and they should all enjoy the Chinese New Year. I'd bet you also know she called Trump a racist when he tried to stop flights into the us to stop the spread of the virus.
> 
> Hypocrite your name is Penelope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No she did, but tramp is a racist.  That is because she was unaware what Tramp knew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump isn't a racist and never has been. That's another nugget of foolishness you bought into.
> 
> She sure knew what she knew. Don't worry about the virus. Its nothing. Enjoy the Chinese New year.
> 
> Hypocrite your name is Penelope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy crap.
> 
> he - along with daddy drumpf - literally was sued by the gov'ment for housing discrimination against 'c' oloreds .
Click to expand...

Yet he was awarded the Ellis Island medal


----------



## Faun

WTF19 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, we're not talking about you or generalities. There are already self-defense laws that address that. We're talking about deplorables condoning the murder of Heather Heyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't answer the question. LMAO.
> 
> I accept your surrender, moron.
> 
> View attachment 388620
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, I answered your question. I pointed out there are self-defense laws which address your concerns. Have you also always been this stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you pointed to laws you didn't answer "Yes or No" that explicitly stated.
> 
> 
> View attachment 388622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ShortBus, those laws directly address your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am asking for your opinion not laws. I believe going 55MPH on a highway is a stupid law. Are you too scared to give an opinion? Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My opinion about that is based on the law. Your question was answered, ShortBus, even though you're too stupid to fathom that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats like the pot calling the kettle.....just saying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Is there a rightard here who can do better than, _I'm rubber, you're glue?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a libber, afraid of the flu???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I've never even gotten a vaccine for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> honestly, who gives 2 shits what you have ever done?
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Dumbfuck, you should be asking yourself why you're so desperate for my attention.

That aside, I was asked a question and I answered it. You don't like it? TFB.


----------



## playtime

Claudette said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weird how Joe's support and approval ratings are surging while Trump numbers stay low and even drop.  Rumor has it a majority of Americans are looking for stability, rational thinking, maturity, and perhaps some wisdom from a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO Well they sure won't get it from Joe since a leader he ain't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden isn't or hasn't been a leader? Only a brainwashed fool would deny Biden's being a national leader for decades. He has been elected by his constituents for decades, served as a leader in the Senate, and elected as VP twice.  Your guy barely won one election without the popular vote and with Russian help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A leader?? He was VP for eight years and in politics for decades and never accomplished a damned thing.
> 
> Trump won even though every poll, pundit and talking head said Hiterly would be the POTUS in 2016. And he knew nothing about what Russia would do. In fact it wouldn't have mattered who Hitlery's opponent was they would have done the same thing. Mueller cleared Trump. Get over it.
Click to expand...


why don't you educate yourself b4 you spew nonsense & look like the poorly educated deplorable that donny loves long time?

Bills Sponsored by Joseph R. Biden Jr. (-)


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
Click to expand...




WTF19 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure they do.  just ask BARRAG o, you remember this shit stain gave billions of tax payer $$$ to them so their ceos could have their million dollar plus bonuses.   what did the average person get....whoa--  300 dollars.   BARRAG made sure them fuckers had a good christmas
Click to expand...

Obama set limits on CEO pay with TARP and the right raised holy hell about.


----------



## Nostra

Faun said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump held an indoor rally in Las Vegas, totally underestimating covid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevada governor: Trump ‘taking reckless and selfish actions’ in holding rally
> 
> 
> Nevada Gov. Steve Sisolak (D) took aim at President Trump’s decision to hold an indoor rally in his state Sunday evening, accusing the president of taking “reckless and selfish actions&…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underestimating what about Covid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, specific answer.  Fear the Flu right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 180K DEAD DEAD DEAD...they feel it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 180K? We'll be over 200K any day now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
Click to expand...

Another milestone for you to celebrate, huh?


----------



## Faun

Nostra said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump held an indoor rally in Las Vegas, totally underestimating covid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevada governor: Trump ‘taking reckless and selfish actions’ in holding rally
> 
> 
> Nevada Gov. Steve Sisolak (D) took aim at President Trump’s decision to hold an indoor rally in his state Sunday evening, accusing the president of taking “reckless and selfish actions&…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underestimating what about Covid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, specific answer.  Fear the Flu right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 180K DEAD DEAD DEAD...they feel it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 180K? We'll be over 200K any day now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another milestone for you to celebrate, huh?
Click to expand...

Impeached Trump certainly doesn't care as much of that has to do with him lying to the American people about the danger of COVID-19 early on.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

charwin95 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Why are you denying this?  Are you afraid to listen to the tape?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rev Transcription Editor
> 
> 
> Read the interactive transcript on Rev.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rev.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that died with COVID 19 was that the deciding factor of their death or was it because they had health issues and they died because of their poor health? Millions more catch COVID 19 but don't die from it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dying with COVID 19 is not the same as dying because of COVID 19,
> I heard that those who died from COVID 19 NUMBER WAS AROUND LESS THAN 9000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You heard the 9,000 from Qanon. Which is totally false.  that is why Facebook took it down...... You don’t even know the science of Covid 19 and you are making that kind of nonsense. LOL..... . This is almost the same as you accused  Kamala of slavery.
Click to expand...

no I didn't


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's all kinds to be said.
> 
> Well if you think Trump lied then you must know Pelousy told one and all not to worry. The virus was nothing and they should all enjoy the Chinese New Year. I'd bet you also know she called Trump a racist when he tried to stop flights into the us to stop the spread of the virus.
> 
> Hypocrite your name is Penelope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No she did, but tramp is a racist.  That is because she was unaware what Tramp knew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump isn't a racist and never has been. That's another nugget of foolishness you bought into.
> 
> She sure knew what she knew. Don't worry about the virus. Its nothing. Enjoy the Chinese New year.
> 
> Hypocrite your name is Penelope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy crap.
> 
> he - along with daddy drumpf - literally was sued by the gov'ment for housing discrimination against 'c' oloreds .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet he was awarded the Ellis Island medal
Click to expand...


so?  that doesn't mean much.  at all.

nice try though ...  being sued for housing discrimination is ... uh.... racist.


' In the first year, "people were honored with the award for what they stood for more than what they did," Coca had said. Parks, for example, was honored for standing up to adversity. Trump’s recognition came from "doing well for the city of New York" through his business endeavors.'

* If Your Time is short *

Trump won the Ellis Island Medal of Honor in 1986 for professional contributions that benefited New York City as a real estate developer, as well as for his German heritage.
Parks and Ali, as well as other recipients of the award, won for different reasons.
See the sources for this fact-check
PolitiFact - Trump’s Ellis Island award in the 1980s was not for brotherhood or diversity


----------



## kaz

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit, it's not that.   You do hate him, you don't pity him, and you were doing it specifically to be condescending as an insult.  That is what it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol ....  like you know anything.
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> <psssst>
> 
> i pity you too.
Click to expand...


You should pity hack partisans, like you


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> why don't you educate yourself b4 you spew nonsense & look like the poorly educated deplorable that donny loves long time


Irony


----------



## playtime

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit, it's not that.   You do hate him, you don't pity him, and you were doing it specifically to be condescending as an insult.  That is what it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol ....  like you know anything.
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> <psssst>
> 
> i pity you too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should pity hack partisans, like you
Click to expand...


^^^


----------



## playtime

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you educate yourself b4 you spew nonsense & look like the poorly educated deplorable that donny loves long time
> 
> 
> 
> Irony
Click to expand...


irony.


----------



## charwin95

bigrebnc1775 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying herd immunity works. But doesn't address the cause of death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the lethality of the virus is 0.02% you can achieve herd immunity.
> The lethality of the coronavirus was 100 times higher.  At those levels achieving herd immunity means the death of millions, and not thousands.
> 
> So it's a matter of how many people you're willing to sacrafice, and how many are too many.
> 
> If you're willing to lose 25 million Americans, then go for herd immunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No here you go with bullshit. COVID 19 caused deaths are not above 10,000 remember they count any death as covid related if you have the virus regardless if the virus was the reason for your death.
> 
> The CDC currently puts the number of confirmed deaths at about 100,000. But even the “best estimate” 0.26% fatality rate is a significant overestimate because of how the CDC is counting deaths. The actual rate is fairly close to a recent bad year for the seasonal flu. And though public health officials have been transparent about how they are counting coronavirus deaths, the implications for calculating the infection fatality rate are not appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated | RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is of course nonsense. The idea that people just so happen to die at the same time as having COVID in unrelated events is so overblown. I’m not saying it’s never happened, but the idea that it is anywhere near statistically significant is not supported by any actual data. Furthermore, it is counterbalanced by the undercounting since a number of people died of COVID out of hospital without testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not nonsense when it's a fact. COVID 19 caused deaths are much lower than are reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated | RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no data to support it being “much lower”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Medical examiners from Colorado to Michigan use the same definition. In Macomb and Oakland counties in Michigan, where most of the deaths in that state occurred, medical examiners classify any death as a coronavirus death when the postmortem test is positive. Even people who died in suicides and automobile accidents meet that definition.
> 
> 
> 2. Such expansive definitions are not due to rogue public health officials. The rules direct them to do this. “If someone dies with COVID-19, we are counting that as a COVID-19 death,” White House coronavirus response coordinator Dr. Deborah Birx recently noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated | RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
Click to expand...

You do know that your link is just a COMMENTARY overblown without specific data. If there’s any truthfulness to your link people could have come out and blow it out in the public........ Don’t you think

1. That’s totally hogwash BULLSHIT. 
2. Of course that’s a 100% true but that doesn’t mean it’s a fake deaths. Hospitals don’t just willy nilly declared you dead because of Covid-19.

You are a believer of Qanon. A well known liar conspiracies. What that tells you about your opinion?


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> Obama set limits on CEO pay with TARP and the right raised holy hell about


Why wouldn’t they?


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you educate yourself b4 you spew nonsense & look like the poorly educated deplorable that donny loves long time
> 
> 
> 
> Irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> irony.
Click to expand...

Yep, irony


----------



## playtime

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you educate yourself b4 you spew nonsense & look like the poorly educated deplorable that donny loves long time
> 
> 
> 
> Irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> irony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, irony
Click to expand...


yep, sure is.  thanx for admitting it was & you were.


----------



## jc456

charwin95 said:


> 1. That’s totally hogwash BULLSHIT.
> 2. Of course that’s a 100% true but that doesn’t mean it’s a fake deaths. Hospitals don’t just willy nilly declared you dead because of Covid


Sure they did, it was a directive from the cdc


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you educate yourself b4 you spew nonsense & look like the poorly educated deplorable that donny loves long time
> 
> 
> 
> Irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> irony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep, sure is.  thanx for admitting it was & you were.
Click to expand...

Yep irony


----------



## playtime

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you educate yourself b4 you spew nonsense & look like the poorly educated deplorable that donny loves long time
> 
> 
> 
> Irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> irony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep, sure is.  thanx for admitting it was & you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep irony
Click to expand...



i win.


----------



## WTF19

Faun said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, we're not talking about you or generalities. There are already self-defense laws that address that. We're talking about deplorables condoning the murder of Heather Heyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't answer the question. LMAO.
> 
> I accept your surrender, moron.
> 
> View attachment 388620
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, I answered your question. I pointed out there are self-defense laws which address your concerns. Have you also always been this stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you pointed to laws you didn't answer "Yes or No" that explicitly stated.
> 
> 
> View attachment 388622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ShortBus, those laws directly address your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am asking for your opinion not laws. I believe going 55MPH on a highway is a stupid law. Are you too scared to give an opinion? Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My opinion about that is based on the law. Your question was answered, ShortBus, even though you're too stupid to fathom that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats like the pot calling the kettle.....just saying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Is there a rightard here who can do better than, _I'm rubber, you're glue?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a libber, afraid of the flu???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I've never even gotten a vaccine for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> honestly, who gives 2 shits what you have ever done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, you should be asking yourself why you're so desperate for my attention.
> 
> That aside, I was asked a question and I answered it. You don't like it? TFB.
Click to expand...

there is no way that i would ever allow something like you to be part of my life.  so maybe you should ask yourself why you are the desperate one---that aside, you dont like my answer,  TFB


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you educate yourself b4 you spew nonsense & look like the poorly educated deplorable that donny loves long time
> 
> 
> 
> Irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> irony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep, sure is.  thanx for admitting it was & you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i win.
Click to expand...

Naw, peewee does it better


----------



## playtime

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you educate yourself b4 you spew nonsense & look like the poorly educated deplorable that donny loves long time
> 
> 
> 
> Irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> irony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep, sure is.  thanx for admitting it was & you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, peewee does it better
Click to expand...


i still won.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
Click to expand...

When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.


----------



## WTF19

charwin95 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying herd immunity works. But doesn't address the cause of death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the lethality of the virus is 0.02% you can achieve herd immunity.
> The lethality of the coronavirus was 100 times higher.  At those levels achieving herd immunity means the death of millions, and not thousands.
> 
> So it's a matter of how many people you're willing to sacrafice, and how many are too many.
> 
> If you're willing to lose 25 million Americans, then go for herd immunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No here you go with bullshit. COVID 19 caused deaths are not above 10,000 remember they count any death as covid related if you have the virus regardless if the virus was the reason for your death.
> 
> The CDC currently puts the number of confirmed deaths at about 100,000. But even the “best estimate” 0.26% fatality rate is a significant overestimate because of how the CDC is counting deaths. The actual rate is fairly close to a recent bad year for the seasonal flu. And though public health officials have been transparent about how they are counting coronavirus deaths, the implications for calculating the infection fatality rate are not appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated | RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is of course nonsense. The idea that people just so happen to die at the same time as having COVID in unrelated events is so overblown. I’m not saying it’s never happened, but the idea that it is anywhere near statistically significant is not supported by any actual data. Furthermore, it is counterbalanced by the undercounting since a number of people died of COVID out of hospital without testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not nonsense when it's a fact. COVID 19 caused deaths are much lower than are reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated | RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no data to support it being “much lower”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Medical examiners from Colorado to Michigan use the same definition. In Macomb and Oakland counties in Michigan, where most of the deaths in that state occurred, medical examiners classify any death as a coronavirus death when the postmortem test is positive. Even people who died in suicides and automobile accidents meet that definition.
> 
> 
> 2. Such expansive definitions are not due to rogue public health officials. The rules direct them to do this. “If someone dies with COVID-19, we are counting that as a COVID-19 death,” White House coronavirus response coordinator Dr. Deborah Birx recently noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated | RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that your link is just a COMMENTARY overblown without specific data. If there’s any truthfulness to your link people could have come out and blow it out in the public........ Don’t you think
> 
> 1. That’s totally hogwash BULLSHIT.
> 2. Of course that’s a 100% true but that doesn’t mean it’s a fake deaths. Hospitals don’t just willy nilly declared you dead because of Covid-19.
> 
> You are a believer of Qanon. A well known liar conspiracies. What that tells you about your opinion?
Click to expand...

and you are a member of the demoncrats--a well known group of retards that practice lying, greed, and bring AMERICA down mentality...congrats---not


----------



## Mac1958

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you educate yourself b4 you spew nonsense & look like the poorly educated deplorable that donny loves long time
> 
> 
> 
> Irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> irony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep, sure is.  thanx for admitting it was & you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i win.
Click to expand...

You've found a way to communicate at their level!

Kudos!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure they do.  just ask BARRAG o, you remember this shit stain gave billions of tax payer $$$ to them so their ceos could have their million dollar plus bonuses.   what did the average person get....whoa--  300 dollars.   BARRAG made sure them fuckers had a good christmas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama set limits on CEO pay with TARP and the right raised holy hell about.
Click to expand...

Because when TARP, which was fully repaid, was originated there was no such cap. In actuality I support caps if a company has layoffs.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, we're not talking about you or generalities. There are already self-defense laws that address that. We're talking about deplorables condoning the murder of Heather Heyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't answer the question. LMAO.
> 
> I accept your surrender, moron.
> 
> View attachment 388620
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, I answered your question. I pointed out there are self-defense laws which address your concerns. Have you also always been this stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you pointed to laws you didn't answer "Yes or No" that explicitly stated.
> 
> 
> View attachment 388622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ShortBus, those laws directly address your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am asking for your opinion not laws. I believe going 55MPH on a highway is a stupid law. Are you too scared to give an opinion? Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My opinion about that is based on the law. Your question was answered, ShortBus, even though you're too stupid to fathom that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats like the pot calling the kettle.....just saying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Is there a rightard here who can do better than, _I'm rubber, you're glue?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a libber, afraid of the flu???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I've never even gotten a vaccine for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many don't
Click to expand...

I never have. Now likely will


----------



## WTF19

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure they do.  just ask BARRAG o, you remember this shit stain gave billions of tax payer $$$ to them so their ceos could have their million dollar plus bonuses.   what did the average person get....whoa--  300 dollars.   BARRAG made sure them fuckers had a good christmas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama set limits on CEO pay with TARP and the right raised holy hell about.
Click to expand...

the only thing he set limits on was how many AMERICANs he could screw, i think the number was in the millions.....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure they do.  just ask BARRAG o, you remember this shit stain gave billions of tax payer $$$ to them so their ceos could have their million dollar plus bonuses.   what did the average person get....whoa--  300 dollars.   BARRAG made sure them fuckers had a good christmas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama set limits on CEO pay with TARP and the right raised holy hell about.
Click to expand...

Do you know why TARP happened?


----------



## Faun

WTF19 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, you should be asking yourself why you're so desperate for my attention. That aside, I was asked a question and I answered it. You don't like it? TFB.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you should ask yourself why you are the desperate one---that aside, you dont like my answer,  TFB
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL

Dayum, there isn't a con here who can think for themselves.  I see what you did there. You mindlessly squawked back what I said about you. Here, I'm such a kind-hearted Liberal, I'll even feed you your next thought -- you just proved you're a mindless parrot.


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you educate yourself b4 you spew nonsense & look like the poorly educated deplorable that donny loves long time
> 
> 
> 
> Irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> irony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep, sure is.  thanx for admitting it was & you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've found a way to communicate at their level!
> 
> Kudos!
Click to expand...

I always enjoy reindeer games


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, we're not talking about you or generalities. There are already self-defense laws that address that. We're talking about deplorables condoning the murder of Heather Heyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't answer the question. LMAO.
> 
> I accept your surrender, moron.
> 
> View attachment 388620
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, I answered your question. I pointed out there are self-defense laws which address your concerns. Have you also always been this stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you pointed to laws you didn't answer "Yes or No" that explicitly stated.
> 
> 
> View attachment 388622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ShortBus, those laws directly address your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am asking for your opinion not laws. I believe going 55MPH on a highway is a stupid law. Are you too scared to give an opinion? Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My opinion about that is based on the law. Your question was answered, ShortBus, even though you're too stupid to fathom that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats like the pot calling the kettle.....just saying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Is there a rightard here who can do better than, _I'm rubber, you're glue?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a libber, afraid of the flu???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I've never even gotten a vaccine for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never have. Now likely will
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## charwin95

j-mac said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
Click to expand...

I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS. 


 Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.


----------



## jc456

charwin95 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
Click to expand...

Can’t make it up


----------



## playtime

jc456 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you educate yourself b4 you spew nonsense & look like the poorly educated deplorable that donny loves long time
> 
> 
> 
> Irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> irony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep, sure is.  thanx for admitting it was & you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've found a way to communicate at their level!
> 
> Kudos!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always enjoy reindeer games
Click to expand...


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you educate yourself b4 you spew nonsense & look like the poorly educated deplorable that donny loves long time
> 
> 
> 
> Irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> irony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep, sure is.  thanx for admitting it was & you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've found a way to communicate at their level!
> 
> Kudos!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always enjoy reindeer games
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

How ironic


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, we're not talking about you or generalities. There are already self-defense laws that address that. We're talking about deplorables condoning the murder of Heather Heyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't answer the question. LMAO.
> 
> I accept your surrender, moron.
> 
> View attachment 388620
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, I answered your question. I pointed out there are self-defense laws which address your concerns. Have you also always been this stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you pointed to laws you didn't answer "Yes or No" that explicitly stated.
> 
> 
> View attachment 388622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ShortBus, those laws directly address your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am asking for your opinion not laws. I believe going 55MPH on a highway is a stupid law. Are you too scared to give an opinion? Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My opinion about that is based on the law. Your question was answered, ShortBus, even though you're too stupid to fathom that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats like the pot calling the kettle.....just saying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Is there a rightard here who can do better than, _I'm rubber, you're glue?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a libber, afraid of the flu???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I've never even gotten a vaccine for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never have. Now likely will
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

Because medical professionals are asking people to do so they may more easily differentiate between the flu and COVID. I already had COVID and don’t want the flu vaccine but will get one for the greater good. Plus it will likely be required for me to attend my kids sporting events and such. If they happen...


----------



## playtime

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you educate yourself b4 you spew nonsense & look like the poorly educated deplorable that donny loves long time
> 
> 
> 
> Irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> irony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep, sure is.  thanx for admitting it was & you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've found a way to communicate at their level!
> 
> Kudos!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always enjoy reindeer games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How ironic
Click to expand...







my mission:

 accomplished.


----------



## WTF19

Faun said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, you should be asking yourself why you're so desperate for my attention. That aside, I was asked a question and I answered it. You don't like it? TFB.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you should ask yourself why you are the desperate one---that aside, you dont like my answer,  TFB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dayum, there isn't a con here who can think for themselves.  I see what you did there. You mindlessly squawked back what I said about you. Here, I'm such a kind-hearted Liberal, I'll even feed you your next thought -- you just proved you're a mindless parrot.
Click to expand...

actually dick, i was showing you what you look like being a asshole demoncrat, led on a leash.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tresbigdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Democrats continue to lie and hype the Biden virus.  Again, even if what you said is true, why is it somehow OK to hype a virus for political benefit and not downplay it?  Your dishonesty is better than someone else's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are tapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Play em....let's hear it. There were also so called tapes where he used the "N" word. Oh wait. That was fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude, he has ADMITTED to saying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter.  They don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like people rooting for deaths talking about Trump downplaying the virus as some sort of unforgivable dishonesty.
> 
> Why is you hyping the virus somehow less dishonest than Trump downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just pointing out the facts.
> 
> I can understand why you'd want to change the subject and put me on the defensive.
> 
> You enable it, you own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahahahahaha brainless sheep who follow anything printed by your propaganda media lecturing us on accepting the truth.....what a comedy act.
Click to expand...

Ain’t it though,hee hee rolls on floor laughing.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nosmo King said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU gave us Trump after 8 years of the Muslim in Chief so stop acting like you had no part of this wacko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a great campaign slogan! Put it on a trucker hat.
> 
> Blame Obama for Trump's failings!
Click to expand...

Better yet,be irresponsible and blame trump for the corruption of the dem leaders.lol


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
Click to expand...


It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.

Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you



Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.


----------



## charwin95

jc456 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excessive blood clotting and stroke -- even in young, previously healthy people -- are among the myriad of effects the virus is having on people across the globe
> 
> 
> 
> People get blood clots, stroke. My sister, my dad. Wtf are you taking about? Virus don’t cause blood clots asswipe.
> 
> You’re a dupe that’s been duped. Post any study where a virus causes blood clots
Click to expand...


You are very poorly informed. YES Covid-19 virus do causes blood clots. It’s a big help to fight CV-19 if it happens that a patients like those with heart problems is taking blood thinner like warfarin or eliquis. 









						Coronavirus (COVID-19) Overview
					

COVID-19 is a new type of coronavirus that causes mild to severe cases. Here’s a quick guide on how to spot symptoms, risk factors, prevent spread of the disease, and find out what to do if you think you have it.




					www.webmd.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
Click to expand...

He is crying in. Defeat now enter you took him to school.LOL


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, we're not talking about you or generalities. There are already self-defense laws that address that. We're talking about deplorables condoning the murder of Heather Heyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't answer the question. LMAO.
> 
> I accept your surrender, moron.
> 
> View attachment 388620
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, I answered your question. I pointed out there are self-defense laws which address your concerns. Have you also always been this stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you pointed to laws you didn't answer "Yes or No" that explicitly stated.
> 
> 
> View attachment 388622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ShortBus, those laws directly address your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am asking for your opinion not laws. I believe going 55MPH on a highway is a stupid law. Are you too scared to give an opinion? Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My opinion about that is based on the law. Your question was answered, ShortBus, even though you're too stupid to fathom that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats like the pot calling the kettle.....just saying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Is there a rightard here who can do better than, _I'm rubber, you're glue?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a libber, afraid of the flu???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I've never even gotten a vaccine for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never have. Now likely will
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because medical professionals are asking people to do so they may more easily differentiate between the flu and COVID. I already had COVID and don’t want the flu vaccine but will get one for the greater good. Plus it will likely be required for me to attend my kids sporting events and such. If they happen...
Click to expand...

It’s not because we want to more easily differentiate the two. There are readily available testing for both, although that might provide some limited benefit. It’s that the medical community is very worried about influenza and COVID coinfection as well as the excess stress on the medical system from having to deal with an expected surge in both COVID this winter and dealing with seasonal flu. Better vaccination rates would help mitigate this.


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> My God, I'm sorry.  I thought New Zealand government schools were better than ours.  Most western government schools are.   Apparently not in your case, my bad.
> 
> Again, you said four things.   I said you TALK about the two you AGREE with Democrats and not about the two you don't.   Here's how you know I said that.   You read my posts.  Which apparently you can't do since you whiffed on them multiple times now.
> 
> It would be interesting to get a foreign perspective.  I've lived in Europe, but ever the south Pacific.  But all you chose to talk about on the board is what you agree with Democrats on.  And you parrot their you hate Trump political rhetoric.  Boring as shit.   You're providing nothing that American Democrats don't provide.  That when you sit in your closet and think other thoughts isn't interesting unless you share them with anyone.
> 
> So for example, sure, the Dutch are far more in agreement with Democrats than Republicans.  But they never just blasted me about Trump like a Democrat.  They love history and geography and so do I.   We had really interesting conversations.
> 
> But with you it's just long live the government, long live Democrats, death to Republicans.   Just like any other Democrat



I thought Bush Snr was a pretty good president.
I don't think you realise that my extreme dislike of Trump has nothing to do with him being a Repub. I thought he was a sack of shit tosser long before he came into politics.

Well, this board is very parochial, as are you. And you DON'T ramble on about Repub points all the time? Why even bother bringing that up? Everybody on this board is slanted one more or the other. Stop being disingenuous and acting taking a holier than thou attitude. You are no different from me.


----------



## eddiew

LA RAM FAN said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU gave us Trump after 8 years of the Muslim in Chief so stop acting like you had no part of this wacko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a great campaign slogan! Put it on a trucker hat.
> 
> Blame Obama for Trump's failings!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better yet,be irresponsible and blame trump for the corruption of the dem leaders.lol
Click to expand...

No party is 100% pure with clean hands LA,  but trump is the dirtiest SOB to come down the pike in all my years


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Dems were right and Trump wasn’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hyping the Biden virus was obviously not right, parrot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be. If more people had listened to the left instead of Trump, we’d probably be far better off in nearly every way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull shit.   The virus turned out to kill less than 1% of the population.  You idiots were projecting many, many times that.   The CDC estimates 0.26%.   Just more of your political games.  That's why it's the Biden virus now.   You're doing nothing but undercutting the President trying to deal with it.
> 
> It's classic how you're blasting Trump for supposedly underplaying it while you overplay it and hype it and beg for more deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .013% so far
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the death RATE is even far below 1% much less the percent of the population that has died
Click to expand...

You so much took them to school with those pesky facts that the death rate is even far below 1%.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s now looking like the lockdowns may have been a huge mistake
> 
> 
> Were lockdowns a mistake? To that nagging question, the answer increasingly seems to be yes. Certainly, they were a novelty. As novelist Lionel Shriver writes, “We’ve never before responded to a co…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we already know some people just dont understand that viruses require hosts to infect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit.....but libs have constantly lied about its severity and impact and govts ability to control it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you lie about its severity when its a new disease and you simply dont know for sure? I wouldnt call 190K+ and counting dead as non severe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as severe as any other flu or cold or  probably less so than pneumonia....what's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy. Its more severe due simply to the fact its more contagious. Show me a cold or flu that has killed 190K and counting in the same time period as covid.  I'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me where this leftyvirus has ACTUALLY killed that many people, I will wait.  And so what if it is more contagious, which I am not sure we know for certain...it is very mild in 99% of its infections.  Doofus.
Click to expand...

You nailed it so very well.


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> Bull shit, you pulled that out of your ass.  And Democrats like you and him would NEVER give any such assumption to anyone else



Is that why Eddie thanked the above post. He got it. I got it. You didn't. That's on you. I'm a Democrat like you're a Nazi.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> He knew it was airborne virus and held a indoor rally...
> 
> Enough said...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  He's a sociopath, as are his sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, attack, attack, attack.  That's all you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflect, deflect, deflect. It's the only tool in Cult45's chest. Wanna know why the majority thinks you're tribe is dumb as dirt? *Because you sociopaths are trying to put a positive spin on a deadly pandemic. *You've been polishing an Orange turd for almost four years. What the fuck is the major malfunction with you people? Is your self esteem/awareness so low that you would willingly die just to 'own da libz'?
> 
> Dumb. As. Dirt.
Click to expand...

Dumb as dirt would be believing the media hype that there is a deadly pandemic.lol comedy gold.


----------



## eddiew

charwin95 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
Click to expand...

Char  They're republicans   That should answer your question


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> Racist:  Vote for my lily white ass or you're not black.   Republicans are going to keep you on the plantation.   Blacks are not diverse like Asians.   Then there's putting more non-violent black drug users in prison than anyone ever.  And the endless misquotes of Trump saying he said racist things when he didn't is flagrantly racist as it's targeting people by their skin color for manipulation.
> 
> Marxist:  The green new deal, anti-fracking, leftist violence destroying cities and rationalizing it.  And he was VP in the most Marxist government ever.
> 
> You know all this.  You claim to know all this stuff, but if you don't want to know it you're suddenly some dumb ass Kiwi backwoodsman who's never read a paper or seen a TV



Asking blacks to vote for him is not racist. Give an example - a quote - where he actually says that.
Anti-fracking is not Marxist. The Green Deal is not Marxist. You have NO clue what Marxism is. Not even an iota.

Show me one quote - in context - where Biden agrees with the violence. And who says they are leftists? Most are just opportunists. Nothing more. Nothing less. You just attribute them as Leftist because it suits you neocon agenda.


----------



## BWK

colfax_m said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> colfax  you have here posting Kaz ,jc,nostra ,3 of the top 10 trump ass kissers   Why bang your head against a wall?
> 
> 
> 
> At first it’s just curiosity to see how they respond but it gets tiring.
Click to expand...

Retardation does get a bit boring.


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> You don't know about the crime bill Biden wrote and all the blacks it locked up?   See, when it comes to Democrats, you pounce and know all this stuff and argue it.
> 
> But with Democrats cutting a big old fart, you're like what?  I don't smell anything, nothing at all.  Do research for me.
> 
> You're clearly like every other Democrat in that you won't man up to it when you get it, you keep asking for things you've seen over and over and over



1) What are the nuts and bolts of the legislation?
2) Does it specifically mention blacks?
3) Who voted on the bill (for and against)?
4) Who sponsored the bill?

See, you need to go indepth. You live in a neocon soundbite world. I look past two-minute blogs and vlogs by the likes of Hannity, Beck, Jones and all the other right-wing loons.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nosmo King said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With his own voice! Who "debunked" this story?
> 
> Trump lied to the American people, that includes you. And yet you deny it.
> 
> Thus cults work in poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwk!  Awwwwk!  Libber Polly wanna cracker!  Awwwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well argued.
> 
> You deny facts. Why should your immaturity be rewarded by debate? You cannot be taught, informed or respected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which facts?  You mean like the 2.8% mortality the President has lowered our country down to, after the 8% mass murderer Killer Cuomo and his band of Democrat hit men killed 90,000 people?  We are lower than the global average despite NY and NJ causing more deaths than most countries....we have conducted 90 million tests to lead the globe there too....those facts??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4% of world population yet 25% of coronavirus cases.
> 
> Trump saying he knows the lethality, communicability, and effects on all age groups, yet publically calling the pandemic a "hoax" (a word he uses as projection) and saying it will just 'go away'!  Americans need facts to make decisions. Trump is telling us what to think.
> 
> And you just go along.
Click to expand...

Trump was telling the truth,your too dense to understand the CDC inflated the cases ruling practically every death from Covid such as a gunshot wound to the headthey do that,the hospitals profit,greed is a sick word.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...hyping?
> You mean saying it's as severe as Trump did to Woodward on Feb 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there were zero deaths in the US until February 29th. We thought it was contained in China. JEEZUZ!!! What would you have done? Shut the country down on the 7th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There likely were deaths before then but we didn't classify them as Covid.
> 
> What would I not have done? Lied about it and then brag to a reporter you were going to lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many deaths were also called covid just because of symptoms without any test and overstated the count.
> 
> But rah, rah, you want more deaths, you just have to find them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that likely did happen but it does not excuse a bragging lying president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what about excusing a lying opposition who hate Trump and just attack him no matter what he does?
Click to expand...

So very true.


----------



## BWK

LA RAM FAN said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With his own voice! Who "debunked" this story?
> 
> Trump lied to the American people, that includes you. And yet you deny it.
> 
> Thus cults work in poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwk!  Awwwwk!  Libber Polly wanna cracker!  Awwwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well argued.
> 
> You deny facts. Why should your immaturity be rewarded by debate? You cannot be taught, informed or respected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which facts?  You mean like the 2.8% mortality the President has lowered our country down to, after the 8% mass murderer Killer Cuomo and his band of Democrat hit men killed 90,000 people?  We are lower than the global average despite NY and NJ causing more deaths than most countries....we have conducted 90 million tests to lead the globe there too....those facts??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4% of world population yet 25% of coronavirus cases.
> 
> Trump saying he knows the lethality, communicability, and effects on all age groups, yet publically calling the pandemic a "hoax" (a word he uses as projection) and saying it will just 'go away'!  Americans need facts to make decisions. Trump is telling us what to think.
> 
> And you just go along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was telling the truth,your too dense to understand the CDC inflated the cases ruling practically every death from Covid such as a gunshot wound to the headthey do that,the hospitals profit,greed is a sick word.
Click to expand...

The fact that you can't prove that,confirms you are a liar.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, we're not talking about you or generalities. There are already self-defense laws that address that. We're talking about deplorables condoning the murder of Heather Heyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't answer the question. LMAO.
> 
> I accept your surrender, moron.
> 
> View attachment 388620
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, I answered your question. I pointed out there are self-defense laws which address your concerns. Have you also always been this stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you pointed to laws you didn't answer "Yes or No" that explicitly stated.
> 
> 
> View attachment 388622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ShortBus, those laws directly address your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am asking for your opinion not laws. I believe going 55MPH on a highway is a stupid law. Are you too scared to give an opinion? Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My opinion about that is based on the law. Your question was answered, ShortBus, even though you're too stupid to fathom that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats like the pot calling the kettle.....just saying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Is there a rightard here who can do better than, _I'm rubber, you're glue?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a libber, afraid of the flu???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I've never even gotten a vaccine for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never have. Now likely will
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because medical professionals are asking people to do so they may more easily differentiate between the flu and COVID. I already had COVID and don’t want the flu vaccine but will get one for the greater good. Plus it will likely be required for me to attend my kids sporting events and such. If they happen...
Click to expand...

They're two different viruses. Doctors can tell the difference. And what events require parents to get flu vaccines to attend?


----------



## Faun

WTF19 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, you should be asking yourself why you're so desperate for my attention. That aside, I was asked a question and I answered it. You don't like it? TFB.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you should ask yourself why you are the desperate one---that aside, you dont like my answer,  TFB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dayum, there isn't a con here who can think for themselves.  I see what you did there. You mindlessly squawked back what I said about you. Here, I'm such a kind-hearted Liberal, I'll even feed you your next thought -- you just proved you're a mindless parrot.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually dick, i was showing you what you look like being a asshole demoncrat, led on a leash.
Click to expand...

^^^ mindless parrot


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eddiew said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can it be Republicans are so fn stupid they support this blithering AH?
Click to expand...

Can it be idiots like you are so stupid you support the actions of mass murderer Obama and cheer on the destruction of America of dem leaders.?  Even gracie who has been a lifelong Democrat sense jfk and voted for Obama the first time has gotten smart and willnever vote Democrat again.lol she sees how jfk our last great president,is rolling over in his grave at the atrocities of the dems.too bad you won’t look at the facts as she has.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now to add on to the moron trumps woes is a whistle blower  with a stay away from Russia investigation charge
> 
> 
> 
> Wow eddie the broken....broken...broken....record
Click to expand...

Eddie thebroken record indeed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now explain how the 2020 deaths are different? BTW, 2018 had *25,702 more deaths* than 2017. hmmmmmmmm context, a word you love to ignore. BTW, the 2020 count is actually down.
> 
> 
> 
> Would the 2020 count be lower if Trump had not mishandled the virus response?
> 
> A detailed timeline of all the ways Trump failed to respond to the coronavirus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be much lower if we had no Dem governors and illegal sanctuary states.
Click to expand...

Amen to that,


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now to add on to the moron trumps woes is a whistle blower  with a stay away from Russia investigation charge
> 
> 
> 
> Wow eddie the broken....broken...broken....record
Click to expand...

you don't think it bears repeating with trump cow towing to Putin?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With his own voice! Who "debunked" this story?
> 
> Trump lied to the American people, that includes you. And yet you deny it.
> 
> Thus cults work in poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwk!  Awwwwk!  Libber Polly wanna cracker!  Awwwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well argued.
> 
> You deny facts. Why should your immaturity be rewarded by debate? You cannot be taught, informed or respected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which facts?  You mean like the 2.8% mortality the President has lowered our country down to, after the 8% mass murderer Killer Cuomo and his band of Democrat hit men killed 90,000 people?  We are lower than the global average despite NY and NJ causing more deaths than most countries....we have conducted 90 million tests to lead the globe there too....those facts??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4% of world population yet 25% of coronavirus cases.
> 
> Trump saying he knows the lethality, communicability, and effects on all age groups, yet publically calling the pandemic a "hoax" (a word he uses as projection) and saying it will just 'go away'!  Americans need facts to make decisions. Trump is telling us what to think.
> 
> And you just go along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was telling the truth,your too dense to understand the CDC inflated the cases ruling practically every death from Covid such as a gunshot wound to the headthey do that,the hospitals profit,greed is a sick word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that you can't prove that,confirms you are a liar.
Click to expand...

Says the Chinese troll.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that was the only specific event you referenced. I cant respond to vague allusions of events that may or may not have happened. I can respond to one that you clearly mischaracterizing.
> 
> What makes you say I’m fabricating anything? Is it just because you don’t want to believe it? Is this part of your self defense programming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I mentioned Kat Timpf and Mitch McConnell.  There was also Candice Owens and Charlie Kirk.   I also mentioned the White House which refers to Rand Paul and other Republicans.   Ted Cruz is another one.
> 
> What about Steve Scalise.  Anything?
> 
> Then there was the kid in the fast food who had his MAGA hat taken off his head and soda dumped on him.  The old man with a Maga hat harassed.  And that ALL non leftists across the country other than in really conservative rural areas can't wear a maga hat and we always have to check our surroundings when we say anything not left.
> 
> Then there are our leftist family members who routinely bring up their hatred for Trump but get all huffy if you defend him because we're being political even though they brought it up.
> 
> Harassment and intimidation is now regular life for non-leftists in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA and you're worried about something that is 1 200th the chance of being struck by lightning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of politics but Asians aren’t allowed to be concerned about harassment and intimidation because of coronavirus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you're stupid.  AGAIN.
> 
> 1)   I said the ORDER OF MAGNITUDE is FAR HIGHER.  Your intimidation is across the country.   You raised something that is one 50th the chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> 2)  The intimidation I'm talking about is BY YOUR SIDE, THE LEFT.   You just raised psychos and couldn't tie it to anyone because they are psychos.   No one in the main stream Trump supporters are harassing Asians or anyone else.
> 
> You're the violent leftists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Made this up. Entirely fabricated. Zero evidence to support this.
> 
> 2. It’s by both sides. One of your psychos drove a car into a crowd killing one and maiming dozens. One of your psychos was mailing pipe bombs to every Democrat that Trump complained about. Threw of your psychos bombed a mosque in Minnesota after Trump attack Somali refugees. I think the people harassing Asians are right in the middle of Trump’s base. Easily misled and full of anger.
> 
> Youre chock full of double standards and rationalizations. There’s no penetrating your layers of defenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crowds were in the middle of the street doofus....get out of the street, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with a psychopath Trump lover mowing down innocent people with his car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if a person is driving their car, in the street, and a mob is in the street and attacking the car and person inside....hmmm.  I believe I would keep driving too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you’d be serving a life sentence just like he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because its another Bizarro city run by Democrats where the mob is justice and the innocent bystander following the rules is the criminal.  Easy to understand moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jury determined that defense was not factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A jury of idiots who were out rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That you think a jury which finds deliberately running pedestrians down with a vehicle is murder reveals more about you than you probably intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think brainless morons who stand around in streets blocking traffic deserve whatever bumperburns they get.  It proves you wackos have no business voting too stupid to move out of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you condone murder means nothing. Deliberately trying to run over pedestrians with a vehicle is murder in all 50 states. Which is why that Trump supporter is now in prison for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I feel as though I or my family is in danger I am running you over. Sorry. We can discuss in court afterward.
> 
> Protests are legally peaceful once violent, anything goes.
> 
> View attachment 388602
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not in any such danger as he pulled onto that street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am speaking generally not for this person. Do you agree that if I or my family is in danger then I may drive over "peaceful protesters". Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, we're not talking about you or generalities. There are already self-defense laws that address that. We're talking about deplorables condoning the murder of Heather Heyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't answer the question. LMAO.
> 
> I accept your surrender, moron.
> 
> View attachment 388620
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, I answered your question. I pointed out there are self-defense laws which address your concerns. Have you also always been this stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you pointed to laws you didn't answer "Yes or No" that explicitly stated.
> 
> 
> View attachment 388622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ShortBus, those laws directly address your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am asking for your opinion not laws. I believe going 55MPH on a highway is a stupid law. Are you too scared to give an opinion? Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My opinion about that is based on the law. Your question was answered, ShortBus, even though you're too stupid to fathom that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats like the pot calling the kettle.....just saying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Is there a rightard here who can do better than, _I'm rubber, you're glue?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a libber, afraid of the flu???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I've never even gotten a vaccine for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never have. Now likely will
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because medical professionals are asking people to do so they may more easily differentiate between the flu and COVID. I already had COVID and don’t want the flu vaccine but will get one for the greater good. Plus it will likely be required for me to attend my kids sporting events and such. If they happen...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're two different viruses. Doctors can tell the difference. And what events require parents to get flu vaccines to attend?
Click to expand...

Basketball and Volleyball. I actually don't disagree with you but my kids MD and my MD have asked us to get them citing that reason. I am not a doctor, who am I to argue.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Penelope said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He admitted that he purposely mis-led the American people as a deadly global pandemic was bearing down on us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he admitted that he did so to maintain calm and stability instead of instilling fear and panic, both in the American people as well as the financial sectors.
> 
> That's what GOOD leaders, do, dumbass. It is obvious that you have never served in positions of leadership, as you do not understand key principles of leadership.
> 
> Again, I understand the Democrats love to engage in Fear-Mongering to initiate panic to manipulate citizens into doing things they want, but true leaders do not engage in such reckless practices.
> 
> If President Trump had declared the virus would be disastrous, would devastate the economy and kill MILLIONS' of Americans as the piss-poor model used predicted, DO YOU THINK IT WOULD HAVE MADE A TREMENDOUS DIFFERENCE? DO YOU THINK DEMOCRATS WOULD HAVE DONE THINGS DIFFERENTLY?
> 
> Engaging in such fear-mongering and initiating such panic would have caused the market to plunge faster farther due to the panic  being spread by the govt....
> 
> It would have given Democrats even more 'power' and 'justification' to deny Americans of their Constitutional and Civil Rights, allowed them to damage / devastate our economy even more by shuttering even more businesses.....
> 
> At the very start Democrats immediately opposed the Travel Ban because it was Trump who imposed it. They didn't give a damn about the virus, as you should recall - they were solely focused on opposing and taking down Trump. They opposed the LIFE SAVING Travel Ban, calling it Xenophobic while authoring legislation to block it.
> 
> AND WHERE THE F* WAS THE HOUSE, ADAM 'TRAITOR'  SCHIFF? Why did they not see this coming, know what it was / how bad it was? Oh yeah, THEYWERE TOO BUSUY CONDUCTING THE 1ST POLITICALLY BIASED IMPEACHMENT IN US HISTORY BASED ON ZERO CRIME, ZERO EVIDENCE (except the illegal personally authored false evidence Schiff authored himself), and ZERO WITNESSES!
> 
> If Trump had engaged in FEAR-MONGERING, would Cuomo and 3 other Liberal governors made different choices instead of the ones that resulted in the deaths of THOUSANDS of American lives?
> 
> - You can't blame President Trump for the 11,000 elderly Americans murdered by the largest mass murderer in US history, Gov Cuomo!
> 
> - -You can't claim that because Trump did not tell Americans exactly how bad the virus was being PROJECTED to be (by the model almost all scientists say was the worst one to use to predict the virus' impact), Cuomo made bad decisions. Cuomo publicly declared the elderly were most at risk to die from the virus, so *he obviously KNEW *how deadly it was to them already. *HE *immediately after that made the decision to force virus patients into nursing homes, resulting in over 11,000 elderly deaths in NY alone. The deaths of those 11,000 elderly New Yorkers is on CUOMO'S hands, no one else's!
> 
> President Trump could have single-handedly prevented the spread of the virus into the US except for the lives of 2 BPAs who perished in the act & Democrats would still be attacking him....
> 
> Because they are unstable, TDS-suffering, hate-driven, anti-Trump LOSERS still pissed about the most criminal candidate ever running for President LOSING - being REJECTED - in 2016...
> 
> ...so much so that they are running /. defending an old, WHITE, elitist, self-enriching, influence-peddling,  proven traitorous, china-puppet, pu$$y-grabbing, child-sniffing/groping, Dementia-suffering POS Democrat who has been in politics for over 40 years with nothing to show for it except a 'Best Of...' gaffe reel and a fat financial portfolio from selling out this country and enriching himself and his family.
> 
> As far as lying to the American people, STFU already:
> 
> President Trump held the full truth back from the American people to present the much-needed appearance of strength and calm...
> 
> ...as opposed to Bill Clinton, who lied to the world to protect his own ass, to Hillary Clinton - who lied to the world to save her own ass and achieve her own personal agenda, and to Barry - who lied constantly to the American people to advance HIS/the party's agendas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No CMS said to go to the nursing homes.
> 
> 
> https://www.cms.gov/files/document/3-13-2020-nursing-home-guidance-covid-19.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Clinton lied under oath , and tramp had write in questions which he lied in them.
> 
> What did Obama lie about?
Click to expand...

Oh let’s see, Penelope  for starters,he said he would end the war in the Middle East,he expanded it starting a new war in Syria,he then said he would abolish the dreconian patriot act of bush,he reinstated it,he is a mass murderer of women and children same as his pal bush.oh and guess what,trump did not expand the war in the Middle East as Obama did,don’t you ever get tired of me taking you to school? Lol

snowden said that once Obama got in,he hoped he would be able to tell freely how the NSA went after him andruined his life but Obama was just as big a disappointment to him doing the same as bush,same as his pal bush,Obama also did not lift a finger to help him and also persecuted him,what deserted island you been living on? Lol


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
Click to expand...

What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.


----------



## eddiew

is there a traitor in our WH  Putin couldn't do any better than Trump has done to America


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eddiew said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump is the blame for the outbreak getting worse and leading people on not to wear masks.
> 
> 
> 
> Ever see his rallies  ? 1000's all without masks  And it was fine with him?
Click to expand...

That’s because they are not sheep like you and understand it’s all a hoax.lol they are awake not brainwashed by the idiot box in the living room like you are.lol


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
Click to expand...

It's confidence in a President  And There is no confidence in this bullying madman


----------



## Mac1958

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's confidence in a President  And There is no confidence in this bullying madman
Click to expand...

Well, we're not supposed to believe anything he says, anyway.  He may be trying to protect us.  Or he may actually mean something else.  Or he didn't say it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to leave here  I can't stand it anymore when people who say they're Americans can tolerate this SOB this stupid MF in our WH and make excuses for him  ,,,,Can it be because they're just like him?
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I feel your passion about this but you offer a much worse alternative.
Click to expand...

The UNDERSTATEMENT of the year the fact he went along with Obama’s lies and mass murders of women and children around the world.


----------



## eddiew

LA RAM FAN said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump is the blame for the outbreak getting worse and leading people on not to wear masks.
> 
> 
> 
> Ever see his rallies  ? 1000's all without masks  And it was fine with him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s because they are not sheep like you and understand it’s all a hoax.lol they are awake not brainwashed by the idiot box in the living room like you are.lol
Click to expand...

A hoax   The most esteemed scientist on viruses in the world Fauci says it's not over and you call it a hoax??  Like trump?  You gotta be kidding


----------



## charwin95

jc456 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excessive blood clotting and stroke -- even in young, previously healthy people -- are among the myriad of effects the virus is having on people across the globe
> 
> 
> 
> People get blood clots, stroke. My sister, my dad. Wtf are you taking about? Virus don’t cause blood clots asswipe.
> 
> You’re a dupe that’s been duped. Post any study where a virus causes blood clots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meaner gene if virus caused blood clots then a simple blood test would indicate the virus. One wouldn’t need a nine inch swab up the nose. Amazing stupid you shared
Click to expand...


You are very confused. Not all patients that are sick of Covid-19 have blood clots. Nose swabbing is the easiest and cheapest way to determine the infections. Blood test requires lots of works and cost more money. They normally do that when you are admitted in the hospitals. Even before the blood test.... they already knew how sick you are after the X-ray and your saturation ( oxygen level ) of your body.

Let me explain farther. The oxygen level is measured by the pulse/oximeter attached to one of your finger. They will place a small tubing to your nose (canulla) normal breathing level is 2. Pulse/oximeter reading to 100 is the norm. If the reading is like below 80s or in 70s meaning it’s hard to breathe. They will increase the oxygen to highest level 7. If the your saturation level doesn’t go up. You are in big trouble. Confirmed by your X-ray that virus has taken over part of your lungs.... they will move you to ICU asap.
By that time a phlebotomists already drew blood from your arm ordered by the physician on duty. One of the primary blood test is CMP ( Comprehensive Metabolic Panel) to check your kidney, liver, pancreas, sugar, salt etc etc. Also cardiac enzymes if you are having chest pain and hard to breathe. 
Those are the steps before ICU.

If you are tested positive you have fever, diarrhea or colds but your X-ray is clear and saturation level is good.  They will not move you to ICU but heavily monitored in next couple of days.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to leave here  I can't stand it anymore when people who say they're Americans can tolerate this SOB this stupid MF in our WH and make excuses for him  ,,,,Can it be because they're just like him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't usually start drinking before lunch, it's usually early in the afternoon when you pull the bottle out of your desk.  Tough day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KAZ  You're drinking the Kool Aide   trump is an AH and you can't admit it  I have no problem with you being a republican  but some how I believed Republicans were so much better than what they've given us the past 4 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not reading your posts unless you write in complete sentences and use punctuation, drunkard
Click to expand...

That’s the best thing to do Kaz


----------



## eddiew

LA RAM FAN said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to leave here  I can't stand it anymore when people who say they're Americans can tolerate this SOB this stupid MF in our WH and make excuses for him  ,,,,Can it be because they're just like him?
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I feel your passion about this but you offer a much worse alternative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UNDERSTATEMENT of the year the fact he went along with Obama’s lies and mass murders of women and children around the world.
Click to expand...

Obama was a saint compared to this garbage in our WH now


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eddiew said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump is the blame for the outbreak getting worse and leading people on not to wear masks.
> 
> 
> 
> Ever see his rallies  ? 1000's all without masks  And it was fine with him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s because they are not sheep like you and understand it’s all a hoax.lol they are awake not brainwashed by the idiot box in the living room like you are.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A hoax   The most esteemed scientist on viruses in the world Fauci says it's not over and you call it a hoax??  Like trump?  You gotta be kidding
Click to expand...

You must be referring to mass murderer Gates the one that killed untold hundreds of thousands in Africa with his vaccines and is a war criminal wanted for mass murder there by the authority’s.lol. You clearly got reading comprehensions as well the fact I have stated a thousand times till I was blue in the face how many patriot doctor  whistleblowers have stated the cdc is inflation g the numbers ruing practically every death as   A Covid death so the elite can scare the public into accepting their new world order plan to chip us saying it’s a vaccine for our own good,you being the dense brainwashed sheep you are of course will be the first one eagar lined up t0 accept it in their depopulation control agenda they have.

again,you clearly have reading comprehension problems,I only said that a hundred times,I’m done repeating myself to you the fact you can’t read obviously.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
Click to expand...

Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.

Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eddiew said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to leave here  I can't stand it anymore when people who say they're Americans can tolerate this SOB this stupid MF in our WH and make excuses for him  ,,,,Can it be because they're just like him?
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I feel your passion about this but you offer a much worse alternative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UNDERSTATEMENT of the year the fact he went along with Obama’s lies and mass murders of women and children around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was a saint compared to this garbage in our WH now
Click to expand...

That’s the biggest bullshit ever read my ll posts on the last couple pages,I already debunked that bullshit of yours.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Neil Austen said:


> Trump MURDERED 200,000 Americans.  He doesn't care though.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/trump-coronavirus-woodward-book-1.5717368?__vfz=medium%3Dtray_notification#vf-1603700020212


A gullible sheep taken in by the idiot box in the living room.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ColonelAngus said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you cry whenTrump wins?
Click to expand...

You know she will be sooooooooo butthurt we will have to listen to 4 more years of her whining like a baby does with their mommy.comedy gold.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> Neil Austen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump MURDERED 200,000 Americans.  He doesn't care though.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/trump-coronavirus-woodward-book-1.5717368?__vfz=medium%3Dtray_notification#vf-1603700020212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump hasn't murdered anyone.....now Killer Cuomo on the other hand.....
Click to expand...

Indeed.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, there is nothing left to be said on how our POTUS handled the COVID virus, because he did all that could be done, the fact that you think someone else could have done anything different is laughable to put it nicely. The fear mongers such as yourself can’t deal with reality. The disease is going to kill people without a vaccine and even then people are going to die still. You’ve politicized a serious health crisis because you don’t like the fact he’s exposed all the crooks we have in elected office. It’s so amazing how destroying the global economy is more important than exposing the POS’s who don’t give a rats ass about anyone else, but theirselves, keep eating their crap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is one thing another president could have done that Trump didn't. Not lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s see the last president that had any credibility capable of opening up his mouth without lying practically every single time was carter.the fact you got to go back forty years to find one that could do that,your on
> drugs if you think biden would be any differerent,if anything.he would only be worse at lies,mr globalist would.lol that was the reason the facist lying pig Obama picked him as voted,he knew he was a liar same as him incapable of telling the truth.lol comedy gold. Same with hitlery,only an idiot would say the clintons ever told the truth, comedy gold.lol
Click to expand...

And Eddie troll says trump was worst than the facist mass murdering Kenyon president we had,comedy gold,I love it.


----------



## bravoactual

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another deflection. Your idiocy is noted. I don't know Lamar Jackson but I know he is a great QB.
> 
> View attachment 388621
> 
> 
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head, con. Should I follow every mayor in the country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty easy, the Republican ones control their crime, the wacko Democrats think the criminals have the rights and real citizens do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying every Democrat mayor in all of the U.S. think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any Democrat mayor who doesn't think that is being awful quiet about it.  I suppose they are afraid of violent leftists too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kazzer, some have.
Click to expand...





Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another deflection. Your idiocy is noted. I don't know Lamar Jackson but I know he is a great QB.
> 
> View attachment 388621
> 
> 
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head, con. Should I follow every mayor in the country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty easy, the Republican ones control their crime, the wacko Democrats think the criminals have the rights and real citizens do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying every Democrat mayor in all of the U.S. think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any Democrat mayor who doesn't think that is being awful quiet about it.  I suppose they are afraid of violent leftists too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kazzer, some have.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...ondemned-violence-linked-protests/3317862001/
Click to expand...


There you again, using those nasty old facts.  Cons absolutely hate facts, headaches you know.


----------



## colfax_m

LA RAM FAN said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump is the blame for the outbreak getting worse and leading people on not to wear masks.
> 
> 
> 
> Ever see his rallies  ? 1000's all without masks  And it was fine with him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s because they are not sheep like you and understand it’s all a hoax.lol they are awake not brainwashed by the idiot box in the living room like you are.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A hoax   The most esteemed scientist on viruses in the world Fauci says it's not over and you call it a hoax??  Like trump?  You gotta be kidding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be referring to mass murderer Gates the one that killed untold hundreds of thousands in Africa with his vaccines and is a war criminal wanted for mass murder there by the authority’s.lol. You clearly got reading comprehensions as well the fact I have stated a thousand times till I was blue in the face how many patriot doctor  whistleblowers have stated the cdc is inflation g the numbers ruing practically every death as   A Covid death so the elite can scare the public into accepting their new world order plan to chip us saying it’s a vaccine for our own good,you being the dense brainwashed sheep you are of course will be the first one eagar lined up t0 accept it in their depopulation control agenda they have.
> 
> again,you clearly have reading comprehension problems,I only said that a hundred times,I’m done repeating myself to you the fact you can’t read obviously.
Click to expand...

That’s some bonkers shut right there. You left out Gates injecting trackers with the vaccine and 5G being used for mind control.


----------



## bravoactual

In one of his 18-Interviews with Woodward, the Lying, LowLife, Scum Sucking, 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Coward 45 said, "*There is was nothing more that could be done*" about COVID.  

"*Nothing More*", he has done nothing.  198,707 Americans HAVE DIED and HE HAS NOT DONE A SINGLE FUCKING THING.

That Putin Loving Rat Bastard could have taken the advice of Scientists and saved lives.  But he did not.   He knows COVID is an Airborne Virus, and he refuses to wear a mask and tell his goosestepping followers not to wear masks, more people will DIE because his fucking lack of emotional care and concern the people of this country.

*HE FUCKING LIED.  HIS LIES HAVE KILLED ALMOST TWO HUNDRED THOUSAND (200,000) AMERICANS. HE HAS NO PLAN, HE HAS NO CLUE.  

HE FUCKING LIED.  

DO YOU GET THAT!*


----------



## charwin95

ABikerSailor said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Medical examiners from Colorado to Michigan use the same definition. In Macomb and Oakland counties in Michigan, where most of the deaths in that state occurred, medical examiners classify any death as a coronavirus death when the postmortem test is positive. Even people who died in suicides and automobile accidents meet that definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death.   Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not necessarily that the cases are going to the medical examiner for postmortems, it’s that the medical examiner collects the data for death certificates.
> 
> The death certificate will list the most proximate cause of death and then any contributing factors. Someone who died in a car accident isn’t going to have COVID as a contributing cause. The instances that have been discovered of something like this happen were errors, which if you have hundreds of thousands of data point, a few are always going to be in error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, my room mate died at the end of June of this year, right when the pandemic was raging at some of it's worst.  And, she didn't die because of COVID, she died because she had a heart condition, COPD, diabetes and was overweight.  What was the cause of death on her death certificate?  They said she died from heart failure due to her heart condition and COPD.  Nothing was mentioned about COVID.
Click to expand...


I heard several cases similar to that from my friends and relatives that own home care. Two cases I’m familiar with is one of my cousin married to a rich Columbian that own engineering firm and construction companies. She is a favorite of local casinos here in southern Ca because of how much she loses. I played blackjack also that is where I see her sometimes. They pick her up with a limo and bring her home. 
She is non compliant stubborn with diabetes, kidney failure, heart problem. She was admitted in the hospital because of kidney failure tested positive of Coronavirus, her lungs was clear, did not need an oxygen died 3 weeks ago of organ failures. Her death listed as multiple organ failures. Nothing was mentioned about Covid 19.

The other one was 19 yo son of one of my employee. He was born with heart problem. Died in May of heart failure. Covid 19 was never listed in his death certificate.


----------



## WTF19

Faun said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, you should be asking yourself why you're so desperate for my attention. That aside, I was asked a question and I answered it. You don't like it? TFB.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you should ask yourself why you are the desperate one---that aside, you dont like my answer,  TFB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dayum, there isn't a con here who can think for themselves.  I see what you did there. You mindlessly squawked back what I said about you. Here, I'm such a kind-hearted Liberal, I'll even feed you your next thought -- you just proved you're a mindless parrot.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually dick, i was showing you what you look like being a asshole demoncrat, led on a leash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ mindless parrot
Click to expand...

childish brain on drugs.....lol


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Flopper said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called what the democrats were saying was a hoax. However, the democrats were emphasizing the seriousness of the virus, countries infected, number deaths, and the grave threat it posed for the  US.  Indirectly, he was calling the virus a hoax and he was very directly downplaying the virus as he has admitted.  He told lie after lie contradicting  medical advisors and dividing the country into those that believed Trump and those that believed the scientists.
> 
> An unmasked lady in a crowd at the Trump rally was asked why her group lacked masks and social distancing.  She said, "We trust Trump".  And that pretty well sums it up.  Trump has divided America into  two camps, those that believe Trump and those that believe the scientists, making it impossible to stop or even control the spread of the virus. Trump and his peeps refuse to honor the orders of governors and mayors and thumb their noses at the CDC recommendation.   When historians describe the monumental failure of the US to control the virus, Donald Trump is going to be the central figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a hoax whats your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to the families of nearly 200,000 dead. No amount of lying, passing the buck, and downplaying the virus will change the facts.  Donald Trump has lead this country into the greatest healthcare disaster in a hundred years and the resulting financial collapse and he's still lying about.
Click to expand...

and a majority of them did not die because of COVID 19


bravoactual said:


> In one of his 18-Interviews with Woodward, the Lying, LowLife, Scum Sucking, 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Coward 45 said, "*There is was nothing more that could be done*" about COVID.
> 
> "*Nothing More*", he has done nothing.  198,707 Americans HAVE DIED and HE HAS NOT DONE A SINGLE FUCKING THING.
> 
> That Putin Loving Rat Bastard could have taken the advice of Scientists and saved lives.  But he did not.   He knows COVID is an Airborne Virus, and he refuses to wear a mask and tell his goosestepping followers not to wear masks, more people will DIE because his fucking lack of emotional care and concern the people of this country.
> 
> *HE FUCKING LIED.  HIS LIES HAVE KILLED ALMOST TWO HUNDRED THOUSAND (200,000) AMERICANS. HE HAS NO PLAN, HE HAS NO CLUE.
> 
> HE FUCKING LIED.
> 
> DO YOU GET THAT!*


triggered


----------



## charwin95

bigrebnc1775 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Nancy told people to come on out to Chinatown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to admit it, but Pelosi, the governors and the mayors fell for Donald Trumps bullshit.
> 
> Trump said there was noting to worry about, just 15 cases, soon going down to almost zero.  It was no worse than the flu.  Trump told people to continue with their normal daily lives.
> 
> Yeah.... people fell for Trumps bullshit.  I admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump implemented travel bans while democrats wanted to party and impeach. lol
Click to expand...

We’ve been through this over and over. Trump travel ban to China in January was only to non citizens but he allowed 40,000 US citizens back to US from China. Then he left the east coast open till mid March. Dude get real.


----------



## BWK

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called what the democrats were saying was a hoax. However, the democrats were emphasizing the seriousness of the virus, countries infected, number deaths, and the grave threat it posed for the  US.  Indirectly, he was calling the virus a hoax and he was very directly downplaying the virus as he has admitted.  He told lie after lie contradicting  medical advisors and dividing the country into those that believed Trump and those that believed the scientists.
> 
> An unmasked lady in a crowd at the Trump rally was asked why her group lacked masks and social distancing.  She said, "We trust Trump".  And that pretty well sums it up.  Trump has divided America into  two camps, those that believe Trump and those that believe the scientists, making it impossible to stop or even control the spread of the virus. Trump and his peeps refuse to honor the orders of governors and mayors and thumb their noses at the CDC recommendation.   When historians describe the monumental failure of the US to control the virus, Donald Trump is going to be the central figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a hoax whats your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to the families of nearly 200,000 dead. No amount of lying, passing the buck, and downplaying the virus will change the facts.  Donald Trump has lead this country into the greatest healthcare disaster in a hundred years and the resulting financial collapse and he's still lying about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and a majority of them did not die because of COVID 19
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> In one of his 18-Interviews with Woodward, the Lying, LowLife, Scum Sucking, 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Coward 45 said, "*There is was nothing more that could be done*" about COVID.
> 
> "*Nothing More*", he has done nothing.  198,707 Americans HAVE DIED and HE HAS NOT DONE A SINGLE FUCKING THING.
> 
> That Putin Loving Rat Bastard could have taken the advice of Scientists and saved lives.  But he did not.   He knows COVID is an Airborne Virus, and he refuses to wear a mask and tell his goosestepping followers not to wear masks, more people will DIE because his fucking lack of emotional care and concern the people of this country.
> 
> *HE FUCKING LIED.  HIS LIES HAVE KILLED ALMOST TWO HUNDRED THOUSAND (200,000) AMERICANS. HE HAS NO PLAN, HE HAS NO CLUE.
> 
> HE FUCKING LIED.
> 
> DO YOU GET THAT!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> triggered
Click to expand...

Where are your stats? They don't exist. You are a liar.


----------



## BWK

charwin95 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Nancy told people to come on out to Chinatown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to admit it, but Pelosi, the governors and the mayors fell for Donald Trumps bullshit.
> 
> Trump said there was noting to worry about, just 15 cases, soon going down to almost zero.  It was no worse than the flu.  Trump told people to continue with their normal daily lives.
> 
> Yeah.... people fell for Trumps bullshit.  I admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump implemented travel bans while democrats wanted to party and impeach. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’ve been through this over and over. Trump travel ban to China in January was only to non citizens but he allowed 40,000 US citizens back to US from China. Then he left the east coast open till mid March. Dude get real.
Click to expand...

They are brain dead when it comes to facts and the truth.


----------



## BWK

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, there is nothing left to be said on how our POTUS handled the COVID virus, because he did all that could be done, the fact that you think someone else could have done anything different is laughable to put it nicely. The fear mongers such as yourself can’t deal with reality. The disease is going to kill people without a vaccine and even then people are going to die still. You’ve politicized a serious health crisis because you don’t like the fact he’s exposed all the crooks we have in elected office. It’s so amazing how destroying the global economy is more important than exposing the POS’s who don’t give a rats ass about anyone else, but theirselves, keep eating their crap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is one thing another president could have done that Trump didn't. Not lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s see the last president that had any credibility capable of opening up his mouth without lying practically every single time was carter.the fact you got to go back forty years to find one that could do that,your on
> drugs if you think biden would be any differerent,if anything.he would only be worse at lies,mr globalist would.lol that was the reason the facist lying pig Obama picked him as voted,he knew he was a liar same as him incapable of telling the truth.lol comedy gold. Same with hitlery,only an idiot would say the clintons ever told the truth, comedy gold.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Eddie troll says trump was worst than the facist mass murdering Kenyon president we had,comedy gold,I love it.
Click to expand...

More lies and nothing to back up your bs with. You lose again.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BWK said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Nancy told people to come on out to Chinatown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to admit it, but Pelosi, the governors and the mayors fell for Donald Trumps bullshit.
> 
> Trump said there was noting to worry about, just 15 cases, soon going down to almost zero.  It was no worse than the flu.  Trump told people to continue with their normal daily lives.
> 
> Yeah.... people fell for Trumps bullshit.  I admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump implemented travel bans while democrats wanted to party and impeach. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’ve been through this over and over. Trump travel ban to China in January was only to non citizens but he allowed 40,000 US citizens back to US from China. Then he left the east coast open till mid March. Dude get real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are brain dead when it comes to facts and the truth.
Click to expand...

according to Joe you believe truth over facts


----------



## BWK

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Nancy told people to come on out to Chinatown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to admit it, but Pelosi, the governors and the mayors fell for Donald Trumps bullshit.
> 
> Trump said there was noting to worry about, just 15 cases, soon going down to almost zero.  It was no worse than the flu.  Trump told people to continue with their normal daily lives.
> 
> Yeah.... people fell for Trumps bullshit.  I admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump implemented travel bans while democrats wanted to party and impeach. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’ve been through this over and over. Trump travel ban to China in January was only to non citizens but he allowed 40,000 US citizens back to US from China. Then he left the east coast open till mid March. Dude get real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are brain dead when it comes to facts and the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> according to Joe you believe truth over facts
Click to expand...

You have neither so wtf are you talking about?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BWK said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, there is nothing left to be said on how our POTUS handled the COVID virus, because he did all that could be done, the fact that you think someone else could have done anything different is laughable to put it nicely. The fear mongers such as yourself can’t deal with reality. The disease is going to kill people without a vaccine and even then people are going to die still. You’ve politicized a serious health crisis because you don’t like the fact he’s exposed all the crooks we have in elected office. It’s so amazing how destroying the global economy is more important than exposing the POS’s who don’t give a rats ass about anyone else, but theirselves, keep eating their crap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is one thing another president could have done that Trump didn't. Not lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s see the last president that had any credibility capable of opening up his mouth without lying practically every single time was carter.the fact you got to go back forty years to find one that could do that,your on
> drugs if you think biden would be any differerent,if anything.he would only be worse at lies,mr globalist would.lol that was the reason the facist lying pig Obama picked him as voted,he knew he was a liar same as him incapable of telling the truth.lol comedy gold. Same with hitlery,only an idiot would say the clintons ever told the truth, comedy gold.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Eddie troll says trump was worst than the facist mass murdering Kenyon president we had,comedy gold,I love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies and nothing to back up your bs with. You lose again.
Click to expand...

ironic isn't it that you are brain dead when it comes to facts and the truth.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Nancy told people to come on out to Chinatown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to admit it, but Pelosi, the governors and the mayors fell for Donald Trumps bullshit.
> 
> Trump said there was noting to worry about, just 15 cases, soon going down to almost zero.  It was no worse than the flu.  Trump told people to continue with their normal daily lives.
> 
> Yeah.... people fell for Trumps bullshit.  I admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump implemented travel bans while democrats wanted to party and impeach. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’ve been through this over and over. Trump travel ban to China in January was only to non citizens but he allowed 40,000 US citizens back to US from China. Then he left the east coast open till mid March. Dude get real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are brain dead when it comes to facts and the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> according to Joe you believe truth over facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have neither so wtf are you talking about?
Click to expand...

you wouldn't know a fact if one bought you


----------



## BWK

LA RAM FAN said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump is the blame for the outbreak getting worse and leading people on not to wear masks.
> 
> 
> 
> Ever see his rallies  ? 1000's all without masks  And it was fine with him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s because they are not sheep like you and understand it’s all a hoax.lol they are awake not brainwashed by the idiot box in the living room like you are.lol
Click to expand...

Trump told the audience it was a hoax. He told Bob Woodward it was very serious. Which is it?


----------



## BWK

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, there is nothing left to be said on how our POTUS handled the COVID virus, because he did all that could be done, the fact that you think someone else could have done anything different is laughable to put it nicely. The fear mongers such as yourself can’t deal with reality. The disease is going to kill people without a vaccine and even then people are going to die still. You’ve politicized a serious health crisis because you don’t like the fact he’s exposed all the crooks we have in elected office. It’s so amazing how destroying the global economy is more important than exposing the POS’s who don’t give a rats ass about anyone else, but theirselves, keep eating their crap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is one thing another president could have done that Trump didn't. Not lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s see the last president that had any credibility capable of opening up his mouth without lying practically every single time was carter.the fact you got to go back forty years to find one that could do that,your on
> drugs if you think biden would be any differerent,if anything.he would only be worse at lies,mr globalist would.lol that was the reason the facist lying pig Obama picked him as voted,he knew he was a liar same as him incapable of telling the truth.lol comedy gold. Same with hitlery,only an idiot would say the clintons ever told the truth, comedy gold.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Eddie troll says trump was worst than the facist mass murdering Kenyon president we had,comedy gold,I love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies and nothing to back up your bs with. You lose again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ironic isn't it that you are brain dead when it comes to facts and the truth.
Click to expand...

How would anyone ever know when you never produce any? Your arguments are nothing more than the dog chasing the tail. It's a never ending nothing burger with you.


----------



## BWK

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Nancy told people to come on out to Chinatown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to admit it, but Pelosi, the governors and the mayors fell for Donald Trumps bullshit.
> 
> Trump said there was noting to worry about, just 15 cases, soon going down to almost zero.  It was no worse than the flu.  Trump told people to continue with their normal daily lives.
> 
> Yeah.... people fell for Trumps bullshit.  I admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump implemented travel bans while democrats wanted to party and impeach. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’ve been through this over and over. Trump travel ban to China in January was only to non citizens but he allowed 40,000 US citizens back to US from China. Then he left the east coast open till mid March. Dude get real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are brain dead when it comes to facts and the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> according to Joe you believe truth over facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have neither so wtf are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you wouldn't know a fact if one bought you
Click to expand...

Go back into your hole. It knows more than you do.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, there is nothing left to be said on how our POTUS handled the COVID virus, because he did all that could be done, the fact that you think someone else could have done anything different is laughable to put it nicely. The fear mongers such as yourself can’t deal with reality. The disease is going to kill people without a vaccine and even then people are going to die still. You’ve politicized a serious health crisis because you don’t like the fact he’s exposed all the crooks we have in elected office. It’s so amazing how destroying the global economy is more important than exposing the POS’s who don’t give a rats ass about anyone else, but theirselves, keep eating their crap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is one thing another president could have done that Trump didn't. Not lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s see the last president that had any credibility capable of opening up his mouth without lying practically every single time was carter.the fact you got to go back forty years to find one that could do that,your on
> drugs if you think biden would be any differerent,if anything.he would only be worse at lies,mr globalist would.lol that was the reason the facist lying pig Obama picked him as voted,he knew he was a liar same as him incapable of telling the truth.lol comedy gold. Same with hitlery,only an idiot would say the clintons ever told the truth, comedy gold.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Eddie troll says trump was worst than the facist mass murdering Kenyon president we had,comedy gold,I love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies and nothing to back up your bs with. You lose again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ironic isn't it that you are brain dead when it comes to facts and the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would anyone ever know when you never produce any? Your arguments are nothing more than the dog chasing the tail. It's a never ending nothing burger with you.
Click to expand...

As I said  you wouldn't know a fact if one bought you


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Nancy told people to come on out to Chinatown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to admit it, but Pelosi, the governors and the mayors fell for Donald Trumps bullshit.
> 
> Trump said there was noting to worry about, just 15 cases, soon going down to almost zero.  It was no worse than the flu.  Trump told people to continue with their normal daily lives.
> 
> Yeah.... people fell for Trumps bullshit.  I admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump implemented travel bans while democrats wanted to party and impeach. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’ve been through this over and over. Trump travel ban to China in January was only to non citizens but he allowed 40,000 US citizens back to US from China. Then he left the east coast open till mid March. Dude get real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are brain dead when it comes to facts and the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> according to Joe you believe truth over facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have neither so wtf are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you wouldn't know a fact if one bought you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go back into your hole. It knows more than you do.
Click to expand...

Triggered much LOL


----------



## eddiew

LA RAM FAN said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump is the blame for the outbreak getting worse and leading people on not to wear masks.
> 
> 
> 
> Ever see his rallies  ? 1000's all without masks  And it was fine with him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s because they are not sheep like you and understand it’s all a hoax.lol they are awake not brainwashed by the idiot box in the living room like you are.lol
Click to expand...

Families of 200,000 dead might not agree with you LA


----------



## charwin95

LA RAM FAN said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With his own voice! Who "debunked" this story?
> 
> Trump lied to the American people, that includes you. And yet you deny it.
> 
> Thus cults work in poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwk!  Awwwwk!  Libber Polly wanna cracker!  Awwwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well argued.
> 
> You deny facts. Why should your immaturity be rewarded by debate? You cannot be taught, informed or respected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which facts?  You mean like the 2.8% mortality the President has lowered our country down to, after the 8% mass murderer Killer Cuomo and his band of Democrat hit men killed 90,000 people?  We are lower than the global average despite NY and NJ causing more deaths than most countries....we have conducted 90 million tests to lead the globe there too....those facts??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4% of world population yet 25% of coronavirus cases.
> 
> Trump saying he knows the lethality, communicability, and effects on all age groups, yet publically calling the pandemic a "hoax" (a word he uses as projection) and saying it will just 'go away'!  Americans need facts to make decisions. Trump is telling us what to think.
> 
> And you just go along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was telling the truth,your too dense to understand the CDC inflated the cases ruling practically every death from Covid such as a gunshot wound to the headthey do that,the hospitals profit,greed is a sick word.
Click to expand...

This is a problem when you listened too much of Fox News. Why don’t you prove it?
You are from California.


We have several fires all over, about 30 deaths and hundreds of houses got burn. Trump came here to California just to say we need to use rake to clean forest floors. That’s dumb, ignorant and disgusting. We have drought and lots of areas are reaching 115+ degrees and Santa Ana winds.

Trump will not win here in California that I guarantee you 100%.


----------



## BWK

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Nancy told people to come on out to Chinatown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to admit it, but Pelosi, the governors and the mayors fell for Donald Trumps bullshit.
> 
> Trump said there was noting to worry about, just 15 cases, soon going down to almost zero.  It was no worse than the flu.  Trump told people to continue with their normal daily lives.
> 
> Yeah.... people fell for Trumps bullshit.  I admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump implemented travel bans while democrats wanted to party and impeach. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’ve been through this over and over. Trump travel ban to China in January was only to non citizens but he allowed 40,000 US citizens back to US from China. Then he left the east coast open till mid March. Dude get real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are brain dead when it comes to facts and the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> according to Joe you believe truth over facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have neither so wtf are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you wouldn't know a fact if one bought you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go back into your hole. It knows more than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Triggered much LOL
Click to expand...

You debate on this forum like a total vegetable. What is wrong with you?


----------



## jc456

charwin95 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excessive blood clotting and stroke -- even in young, previously healthy people -- are among the myriad of effects the virus is having on people across the globe
> 
> 
> 
> People get blood clots, stroke. My sister, my dad. Wtf are you taking about? Virus don’t cause blood clots asswipe.
> 
> You’re a dupe that’s been duped. Post any study where a virus causes blood clots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meaner gene if virus caused blood clots then a simple blood test would indicate the virus. One wouldn’t need a nine inch swab up the nose. Amazing stupid you shared
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are very confused. Not all patients that are sick of Covid-19 have blood clots. Nose swabbing is the easiest and cheapest way to determine the infections. Blood test requires lots of works and cost more money. They normally do that when you are admitted in the hospitals. Even before the blood test.... they already knew how sick you are after the X-ray and your saturation ( oxygen level ) of your body.
> 
> Let me explain farther. The oxygen level is measured by the pulse/oximeter attached to one of your finger. They will place a small tubing to your nose (canulla) normal breathing level is 2. Pulse/oximeter reading to 100 is the norm. If the reading is like below 80s or in 70s meaning it’s hard to breathe. They will increase the oxygen to highest level 7. If the your saturation level doesn’t go up. You are in big trouble. Confirmed by your X-ray that virus has taken over part of your lungs.... they will move you to ICU asap.
> By that time a phlebotomists already drew blood from your arm ordered by the physician on duty. One of the primary blood test is CMP ( Comprehensive Metabolic Panel) to check your kidney, liver, pancreas, sugar, salt etc etc. Also cardiac enzymes if you are having chest pain and hard to breathe.
> Those are the steps before ICU.
> 
> If you are tested positive you have fever, diarrhea or colds but your X-ray is clear and saturation level is good.  They will not move you to ICU but heavily monitored in next couple of days.
Click to expand...

You can’t explain farther cause you’re nuts


----------



## BWK

charwin95 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With his own voice! Who "debunked" this story?
> 
> Trump lied to the American people, that includes you. And yet you deny it.
> 
> Thus cults work in poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwk!  Awwwwk!  Libber Polly wanna cracker!  Awwwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well argued.
> 
> You deny facts. Why should your immaturity be rewarded by debate? You cannot be taught, informed or respected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which facts?  You mean like the 2.8% mortality the President has lowered our country down to, after the 8% mass murderer Killer Cuomo and his band of Democrat hit men killed 90,000 people?  We are lower than the global average despite NY and NJ causing more deaths than most countries....we have conducted 90 million tests to lead the globe there too....those facts??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4% of world population yet 25% of coronavirus cases.
> 
> Trump saying he knows the lethality, communicability, and effects on all age groups, yet publically calling the pandemic a "hoax" (a word he uses as projection) and saying it will just 'go away'!  Americans need facts to make decisions. Trump is telling us what to think.
> 
> And you just go along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was telling the truth,your too dense to understand the CDC inflated the cases ruling practically every death from Covid such as a gunshot wound to the headthey do that,the hospitals profit,greed is a sick word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a problem when you listened too much of Fox News. Why don’t you prove it?
> You are from California.
> 
> 
> We have several fires all over, about 30 deaths and hundreds of houses got burn. Trump came here to California just to say we need to use rake to clean forest floors. That’s dumb, ignorant and disgusting. We have drought and lots of areas are reaching 115+ degrees and Santa Ana winds.
> 
> Trump will not win here in California that I guarantee you 100%.
Click to expand...

Trump doesn't have a clue about forest management. When I read this, I fell out of my chair; Trump blames California for wildfires, tells state 'you gotta clean your floors'  This mf is so fucking ignorant it makes your head spin.


----------



## charwin95

bigrebnc1775 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Why are you denying this?  Are you afraid to listen to the tape?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rev Transcription Editor
> 
> 
> Read the interactive transcript on Rev.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rev.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that died with COVID 19 was that the deciding factor of their death or was it because they had health issues and they died because of their poor health? Millions more catch COVID 19 but don't die from it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dying with COVID 19 is not the same as dying because of COVID 19,
> I heard that those who died from COVID 19 NUMBER WAS AROUND LESS THAN 9000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You heard the 9,000 from Qanon. Which is totally false.  that is why Facebook took it down...... You don’t even know the science of Covid 19 and you are making that kind of nonsense. LOL..... . This is almost the same as you accused  Kamala of slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no I didn't
Click to expand...

Yes you did. Now you are lying.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Nancy told people to come on out to Chinatown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to admit it, but Pelosi, the governors and the mayors fell for Donald Trumps bullshit.
> 
> Trump said there was noting to worry about, just 15 cases, soon going down to almost zero.  It was no worse than the flu.  Trump told people to continue with their normal daily lives.
> 
> Yeah.... people fell for Trumps bullshit.  I admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump implemented travel bans while democrats wanted to party and impeach. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’ve been through this over and over. Trump travel ban to China in January was only to non citizens but he allowed 40,000 US citizens back to US from China. Then he left the east coast open till mid March. Dude get real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are brain dead when it comes to facts and the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> according to Joe you believe truth over facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have neither so wtf are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you wouldn't know a fact if one bought you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go back into your hole. It knows more than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Triggered much LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You debate on this forum like a total vegetable. What is wrong with you?
Click to expand...

I try to stay within the boundaries of you and other leftists competency I don't want to talk above you.


----------



## BWK

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Nancy told people to come on out to Chinatown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to admit it, but Pelosi, the governors and the mayors fell for Donald Trumps bullshit.
> 
> Trump said there was noting to worry about, just 15 cases, soon going down to almost zero.  It was no worse than the flu.  Trump told people to continue with their normal daily lives.
> 
> Yeah.... people fell for Trumps bullshit.  I admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump implemented travel bans while democrats wanted to party and impeach. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’ve been through this over and over. Trump travel ban to China in January was only to non citizens but he allowed 40,000 US citizens back to US from China. Then he left the east coast open till mid March. Dude get real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are brain dead when it comes to facts and the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> according to Joe you believe truth over facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have neither so wtf are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you wouldn't know a fact if one bought you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go back into your hole. It knows more than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Triggered much LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You debate on this forum like a total vegetable. What is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I try to stay within the boundaries of you and other leftists competency I don't want to talk above you.
Click to expand...

That's why you are always in a hole.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

charwin95 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Why are you denying this?  Are you afraid to listen to the tape?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rev Transcription Editor
> 
> 
> Read the interactive transcript on Rev.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rev.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that died with COVID 19 was that the deciding factor of their death or was it because they had health issues and they died because of their poor health? Millions more catch COVID 19 but don't die from it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dying with COVID 19 is not the same as dying because of COVID 19,
> I heard that those who died from COVID 19 NUMBER WAS AROUND LESS THAN 9000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You heard the 9,000 from Qanon. Which is totally false.  that is why Facebook took it down...... You don’t even know the science of Covid 19 and you are making that kind of nonsense. LOL..... . This is almost the same as you accused  Kamala of slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no I didn't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you did. Now you are lying.
Click to expand...

I don't have a Facebook account it was suspended for some reason that I haven't gotten an answer for. I haven't had one for a couple of months now.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Nancy told people to come on out to Chinatown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to admit it, but Pelosi, the governors and the mayors fell for Donald Trumps bullshit.
> 
> Trump said there was noting to worry about, just 15 cases, soon going down to almost zero.  It was no worse than the flu.  Trump told people to continue with their normal daily lives.
> 
> Yeah.... people fell for Trumps bullshit.  I admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump implemented travel bans while democrats wanted to party and impeach. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’ve been through this over and over. Trump travel ban to China in January was only to non citizens but he allowed 40,000 US citizens back to US from China. Then he left the east coast open till mid March. Dude get real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are brain dead when it comes to facts and the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> according to Joe you believe truth over facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have neither so wtf are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you wouldn't know a fact if one bought you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go back into your hole. It knows more than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Triggered much LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You debate on this forum like a total vegetable. What is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I try to stay within the boundaries of you and other leftists competency I don't want to talk above you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why you are always in a hole.
Click to expand...

the only hole I have been in is the vagina hole


----------



## charwin95

jc456 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excessive blood clotting and stroke -- even in young, previously healthy people -- are among the myriad of effects the virus is having on people across the globe
> 
> 
> 
> People get blood clots, stroke. My sister, my dad. Wtf are you taking about? Virus don’t cause blood clots asswipe.
> 
> You’re a dupe that’s been duped. Post any study where a virus causes blood clots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meaner gene if virus caused blood clots then a simple blood test would indicate the virus. One wouldn’t need a nine inch swab up the nose. Amazing stupid you shared
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are very confused. Not all patients that are sick of Covid-19 have blood clots. Nose swabbing is the easiest and cheapest way to determine the infections. Blood test requires lots of works and cost more money. They normally do that when you are admitted in the hospitals. Even before the blood test.... they already knew how sick you are after the X-ray and your saturation ( oxygen level ) of your body.
> 
> Let me explain farther. The oxygen level is measured by the pulse/oximeter attached to one of your finger. They will place a small tubing to your nose (canulla) normal breathing level is 2. Pulse/oximeter reading to 100 is the norm. If the reading is like below 80s or in 70s meaning it’s hard to breathe. They will increase the oxygen to highest level 7. If the your saturation level doesn’t go up. You are in big trouble. Confirmed by your X-ray that virus has taken over part of your lungs.... they will move you to ICU asap.
> By that time a phlebotomists already drew blood from your arm ordered by the physician on duty. One of the primary blood test is CMP ( Comprehensive Metabolic Panel) to check your kidney, liver, pancreas, sugar, salt etc etc. Also cardiac enzymes if you are having chest pain and hard to breathe.
> Those are the steps before ICU.
> 
> If you are tested positive you have fever, diarrhea or colds but your X-ray is clear and saturation level is good.  They will not move you to ICU but heavily monitored in next couple of days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can’t explain farther cause you’re nuts
Click to expand...


Yes I can but it’s not worth orienting you. I gave you some important information so you don’t look stupid all the time. You don’t know anything zero non about Coronavirus. Then act like you know something. A typical Trump supporter.


----------



## Nosmo King

LA RAM FAN said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU gave us Trump after 8 years of the Muslim in Chief so stop acting like you had no part of this wacko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a great campaign slogan! Put it on a trucker hat.
> 
> Blame Obama for Trump's failings!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better yet,be irresponsible and blame trump for the corruption of the dem leaders.lol
Click to expand...

Blame the drms for Glynn, Banniom, Stone, Cohen, Papodokplis, Manifort?


----------



## Flopper

jbrownson0831 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump held an indoor rally in Las Vegas, totally underestimating covid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevada governor: Trump ‘taking reckless and selfish actions’ in holding rally
> 
> 
> Nevada Gov. Steve Sisolak (D) took aim at President Trump’s decision to hold an indoor rally in his state Sunday evening, accusing the president of taking “reckless and selfish actions&…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underestimating what about Covid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, specific answer.  Fear the Flu right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 180K DEAD DEAD DEAD...they feel it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People die all the time from diseases are you tracking those too, including all the ones with more deaths than Covid wacko??
Click to expand...

Gosh, you sound just like Trump.  People die all the time from disease, so whose going to miss another 200,000?


----------



## charwin95

jbrownson0831 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called what the democrats were saying was a hoax. However, the democrats were emphasizing the seriousness of the virus, countries infected, number deaths, and the grave threat it posed for the  US.  Indirectly, he was calling the virus a hoax and he was very directly downplaying the virus as he has admitted.  He told lie after lie contradicting  medical advisors and dividing the country into those that believed Trump and those that believed the scientists.
> 
> An unmasked lady in a crowd at the Trump rally was asked why her group lacked masks and social distancing.  She said, "We trust Trump".  And that pretty well sums it up.  Trump has divided America into  two camps, those that believe Trump and those that believe the scientists, making it impossible to stop or even control the spread of the virus. Trump and his peeps refuse to honor the orders of governors and mayors and thumb their noses at the CDC recommendation.   When historians describe the monumental failure of the US to control the virus, Donald Trump is going to be the central figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a hoax whats your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to the families of nearly 200,000 dead. No amount of lying, passing the buck, and downplaying the virus will change the facts.  Donald Trump has lead this country into greatest healthcare disaster in a hundred years and the resulting financial collapse and he's till lying about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waah waah waah the President brought us back from what the pathetic Democrat governors did, got more testing and proved how inept they were to kill so many with a global leading 8% mortality rate.  You wackos can spin and spin all you want but you caused the disaster and the President has been cleaning it up ever since.
Click to expand...


I’m missing something. Where and when did Trump brought us back from pathetic democrats governors? We have not seen a diddly squat of Trump accomplishment on the Coronavirus crisis. 
He is over there busy bullshiting with his rallies attacking his fellow Americans the democrats, fighting and insulting mayors and governors. Tell us what did we missed?

We have 3 crisis...... the pandemic, economy crisis and racial injustice. All 3 Trump failed to address all these 3 crisis. He even blasted Biden for wearing mask. That’s dumb.

Trump administration has established a guide lines about social distancing and mask. Trump displayed over and over that he  violated his own policies. WTH kind of a leader is that?


----------



## Muhammed

Mac1958 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
Click to expand...

The terms "downplay" and "lie" are not synonymous, simpleton.

Trump knew it was not anywhere near as bad as the preliminary numbers made it appear. Those early mortality rates were so high because only the sickest people were getting tested.

Trump knew this and even went on Hannity and said that his hunch was that the fatality rate was actually less than 1% even though the CDC was saying 3.4%. He knew that because, unlike leftist moonbats, he has a scientific mind. He understands how science works. And the Democrats gave him hell for "making up numbers".

Turns out that Trump was 100% correct, as usual. Scientists now have confirmed that the mortality rate is significantly less than 1% just as Trump said it was. Trump showed excellent leadership by playing down the preliminary numbers that he knew could be misleading to many folks and could cause panic.

That's not lying, you TDS afflicted moron.


----------



## charwin95

BWK said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With his own voice! Who "debunked" this story?
> 
> Trump lied to the American people, that includes you. And yet you deny it.
> 
> Thus cults work in poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwk!  Awwwwk!  Libber Polly wanna cracker!  Awwwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well argued.
> 
> You deny facts. Why should your immaturity be rewarded by debate? You cannot be taught, informed or respected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which facts?  You mean like the 2.8% mortality the President has lowered our country down to, after the 8% mass murderer Killer Cuomo and his band of Democrat hit men killed 90,000 people?  We are lower than the global average despite NY and NJ causing more deaths than most countries....we have conducted 90 million tests to lead the globe there too....those facts??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4% of world population yet 25% of coronavirus cases.
> 
> Trump saying he knows the lethality, communicability, and effects on all age groups, yet publically calling the pandemic a "hoax" (a word he uses as projection) and saying it will just 'go away'!  Americans need facts to make decisions. Trump is telling us what to think.
> 
> And you just go along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was telling the truth,your too dense to understand the CDC inflated the cases ruling practically every death from Covid such as a gunshot wound to the headthey do that,the hospitals profit,greed is a sick word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a problem when you listened too much of Fox News. Why don’t you prove it?
> You are from California.
> 
> 
> We have several fires all over, about 30 deaths and hundreds of houses got burn. Trump came here to California just to say we need to use rake to clean forest floors. That’s dumb, ignorant and disgusting. We have drought and lots of areas are reaching 115+ degrees and Santa Ana winds.
> 
> Trump will not win here in California that I guarantee you 100%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump doesn't have a clue about forest management. When I read this, I fell out of my chair; Trump blames California for wildfires, tells state 'you gotta clean your floors'  This mf is so fucking ignorant it makes your head spin.
Click to expand...

Actually it’s very upsetting.


----------



## colfax_m

bigrebnc1775 said:


> and a majority of them did not die because of COVID 19


How would you know?


----------



## colfax_m

Muhammed said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump knew it was not anywhere near as bad as the preliminary numbers made it appear. Those early numbers were so high because only the sickest people were getting tested.
> 
> Trump knew this and even went on Hannity and said that his hunch was that it was really than 1% even though the CDC was saying 3.4%. He knew that because, unlike leftist moonbats, he has a scientific mind. He understands how science works. And the Democrats gave him hell for "making up numbers".
> 
> Turns out that Trump was 100% correct. We now know that the mortality rate is much less than 1% just as he said it was. Trump showed excellent leadership by playing down the preliminary numbers that he knew were incorrect.
> 
> That's not lying, you TDS afflicted moron.
Click to expand...

Everyone was speculating that the true mortality would probably be lower than 3.4%. That wasn't controversial.

What was controversial was Trump proclaiming that it would just go away magically and that was totally under control. It wasn't, and isn't.

Trump does not have a scientific mind. He does not understand how science works. He says things constantly that are not true, and it turns out he often knows it's not true when he says it. That would be the definition of a lie.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

colfax_m said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and a majority of them did not die because of COVID 19
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?
Click to expand...

links have already been posted


----------



## charwin95

Muhammed said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump knew it was not anywhere near as bad as the preliminary numbers made it appear. Those early numbers were so high because only the sickest people were getting tested.
> 
> Trump knew this and even went on Hannity and said that his hunch was that it was really than 1% even though the CDC was saying 3.4%. He knew that because, unlike leftist moonbats, he has a scientific mind. He understands how science works. And the Democrats gave him hell for "making up numbers".
> 
> Turns out that Trump was 100% correct. We now know that the mortality rate is much less than 1% just as he said it was. Trump showed excellent leadership by playing down the preliminary numbers that he knew were incorrect.
> 
> That's not lying, you TDS afflicted moron.
Click to expand...

Oh Please. You are displaying a total accurate means of TDS Trump Derange Sympathizers.

Since when Hannity a clear Trump boot licker even honest? Just because Trump told you these and that doesn’t mean it’s right. Trump is nothing but pure garbage ignorant and dumb.
Trump excellent leadership? LOL. Like what?

From Woodward interview. He said he doesn’t want to create panic. The he posted  this on tweeter September 10, 2020. Creating and inciting fear and panic to Americans. 


The Democrats never even mentioned the words LAW & ORDER at their National Convention. That’s where they are coming from. If I don’t win, America’s Suburbs will be OVERRUN with Low Income Projects, Anarchists, Agitators, Looters and, of course, “Friendly Protesters”.


----------



## eddiew

BWK said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With his own voice! Who "debunked" this story?
> 
> Trump lied to the American people, that includes you. And yet you deny it.
> 
> Thus cults work in poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwk!  Awwwwk!  Libber Polly wanna cracker!  Awwwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well argued.
> 
> You deny facts. Why should your immaturity be rewarded by debate? You cannot be taught, informed or respected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which facts?  You mean like the 2.8% mortality the President has lowered our country down to, after the 8% mass murderer Killer Cuomo and his band of Democrat hit men killed 90,000 people?  We are lower than the global average despite NY and NJ causing more deaths than most countries....we have conducted 90 million tests to lead the globe there too....those facts??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4% of world population yet 25% of coronavirus cases.
> 
> Trump saying he knows the lethality, communicability, and effects on all age groups, yet publically calling the pandemic a "hoax" (a word he uses as projection) and saying it will just 'go away'!  Americans need facts to make decisions. Trump is telling us what to think.
> 
> And you just go along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was telling the truth,your too dense to understand the CDC inflated the cases ruling practically every death from Covid such as a gunshot wound to the headthey do that,the hospitals profit,greed is a sick word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a problem when you listened too much of Fox News. Why don’t you prove it?
> You are from California.
> 
> 
> We have several fires all over, about 30 deaths and hundreds of houses got burn. Trump came here to California just to say we need to use rake to clean forest floors. That’s dumb, ignorant and disgusting. We have drought and lots of areas are reaching 115+ degrees and Santa Ana winds.
> 
> Trump will not win here in California that I guarantee you 100%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump doesn't have a clue about forest management. When I read this, I fell out of my chair; Trump blames California for wildfires, tells state 'you gotta clean your floors'  This mf is so fucking ignorant it makes your head spin.
Click to expand...

The feds OWN 45 % of that forest


----------



## colfax_m

bigrebnc1775 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and a majority of them did not die because of COVID 19
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> links have already been posted
Click to expand...

Nothing but faulty science by random internet know nothings.


----------



## Muhammed

colfax_m said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump knew it was not anywhere near as bad as the preliminary numbers made it appear. Those early numbers were so high because only the sickest people were getting tested.
> 
> Trump knew this and even went on Hannity and said that his hunch was that it was really than 1% even though the CDC was saying 3.4%. He knew that because, unlike leftist moonbats, he has a scientific mind. He understands how science works. And the Democrats gave him hell for "making up numbers".
> 
> Turns out that Trump was 100% correct. We now know that the mortality rate is much less than 1% just as he said it was. Trump showed excellent leadership by playing down the preliminary numbers that he knew were incorrect.
> 
> That's not lying, you TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone was speculating that the true mortality would probably be lower than 3.4%.
Click to expand...

Liar. Democrats accused Trump of lying about the mortality rate by making up numbers. Trump has been proven correct.


----------



## bravoactual

charwin95 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Nancy told people to come on out to Chinatown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to admit it, but Pelosi, the governors and the mayors fell for Donald Trumps bullshit.
> 
> Trump said there was noting to worry about, just 15 cases, soon going down to almost zero.  It was no worse than the flu.  Trump told people to continue with their normal daily lives.
> 
> Yeah.... people fell for Trumps bullshit.  I admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump implemented travel bans while democrats wanted to party and impeach. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’ve been through this over and over. Trump travel ban to China in January was only to non citizens but he allowed 40,000 US citizens back to US from China. Then he left the east coast open till mid March. Dude get real.
Click to expand...


The clear majority of U.S. COVID cases are traced back to Europe, NOT CHINA.

Also, just in case you chose deliberately ignore or conveniently forget, the Orange Gutless  Wonder shipped 17-Tons of PPE TO FUCKING CHINA.  PPE that was desperately needed by first responders in the U.S.


----------



## colfax_m

Muhammed said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump knew it was not anywhere near as bad as the preliminary numbers made it appear. Those early numbers were so high because only the sickest people were getting tested.
> 
> Trump knew this and even went on Hannity and said that his hunch was that it was really than 1% even though the CDC was saying 3.4%. He knew that because, unlike leftist moonbats, he has a scientific mind. He understands how science works. And the Democrats gave him hell for "making up numbers".
> 
> Turns out that Trump was 100% correct. We now know that the mortality rate is much less than 1% just as he said it was. Trump showed excellent leadership by playing down the preliminary numbers that he knew were incorrect.
> 
> That's not lying, you TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone was speculating that the true mortality would probably be lower than 3.4%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. Democrats accused Trump of lying about the mortality rate by making up numbers. Trump has been proven correct.
Click to expand...

Well, you said it yourself, he was stating “his hunch” which is literally making it up. But as I said, he wasn’t saying anything unusual. This was clearly being talked about by even Dr Fauci in testimony in March.









						More Thoughts on Computing the COVID-19 Fatality Rate | National Review
					

It’s based on decisions about whom to include or exclude, which are often conjecture.




					www.nationalreview.com
				




The larger point is that we shouldn’t make decisions solely based on his hunches. Trump has a hunch it was just going to disappear in Spring. That was wrong. We don’t make decisions assuming that’s correct. He had a hunch we’d have a mass distribution of vaccine this fall. We won’t. We don’t make decisions assuming we do.


----------



## j-mac

charwin95 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
Click to expand...


That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...

And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...


----------



## Muhammed

colfax_m said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump knew it was not anywhere near as bad as the preliminary numbers made it appear. Those early numbers were so high because only the sickest people were getting tested.
> 
> Trump knew this and even went on Hannity and said that his hunch was that it was really than 1% even though the CDC was saying 3.4%. He knew that because, unlike leftist moonbats, he has a scientific mind. He understands how science works. And the Democrats gave him hell for "making up numbers".
> 
> Turns out that Trump was 100% correct. We now know that the mortality rate is much less than 1% just as he said it was. Trump showed excellent leadership by playing down the preliminary numbers that he knew were incorrect.
> 
> That's not lying, you TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone was speculating that the true mortality would probably be lower than 3.4%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. Democrats accused Trump of lying about the mortality rate by making up numbers. Trump has been proven correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you said it yourself, he was stating “his hunch” which is literally making it up. But as I said, he wasn’t saying anything unusual. This was clearly being talked about by even Dr Fauci in testimony in March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Thoughts on Computing the COVID-19 Fatality Rate | National Review
> 
> 
> It’s based on decisions about whom to include or exclude, which are often conjecture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nationalreview.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The larger point is that we shouldn’t make decisions solely based on his hunches. Trump has a hunch it was just going to disappear in Spring. That was wrong. We don’t make decisions assuming that’s correct. He had a hunch we’d have a mass distribution of vaccine this fall. We won’t. We don’t make decisions assuming we do.
Click to expand...

There you go lying you dumbass TDS afflicted moron.

Trump was 100% correct when he said it was less than 1%.

You can't change that fact, you feeble-minded easily brainwashed dumbass.


----------



## j-mac

colfax_m said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump knew it was not anywhere near as bad as the preliminary numbers made it appear. Those early numbers were so high because only the sickest people were getting tested.
> 
> Trump knew this and even went on Hannity and said that his hunch was that it was really than 1% even though the CDC was saying 3.4%. He knew that because, unlike leftist moonbats, he has a scientific mind. He understands how science works. And the Democrats gave him hell for "making up numbers".
> 
> Turns out that Trump was 100% correct. We now know that the mortality rate is much less than 1% just as he said it was. Trump showed excellent leadership by playing down the preliminary numbers that he knew were incorrect.
> 
> That's not lying, you TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone was speculating that the true mortality would probably be lower than 3.4%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. Democrats accused Trump of lying about the mortality rate by making up numbers. Trump has been proven correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you said it yourself, he was stating “his hunch” which is literally making it up. But as I said, he wasn’t saying anything unusual. This was clearly being talked about by even Dr Fauci in testimony in March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Thoughts on Computing the COVID-19 Fatality Rate | National Review
> 
> 
> It’s based on decisions about whom to include or exclude, which are often conjecture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nationalreview.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The larger point is that we shouldn’t make decisions solely based on his hunches. Trump has a hunch it was just going to disappear in Spring. That was wrong. We don’t make decisions assuming that’s correct. He had a hunch we’d have a mass distribution of vaccine this fall. We won’t. We don’t make decisions assuming we do.
Click to expand...


Phizer has announced vaccine ready fo production in as early as 5 weeks...Carry on with your lies....


----------



## MaryL

Trump has really surprised me on this. He's been sanguine and downplayed the hysteria of both the BLM driven race riots and the covid 19 response . I would NEVER have guessed he would have been this suave. Damn, he does spound like a complete twit, but his actions say otherwise. Unlike the Democrats, that feed into the racial hate and riots and general hysteria..And they want us to vote for THEM?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's confidence in a President  And There is no confidence in this bullying madman
Click to expand...

You’re a traitor. You’re not one to judge


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
Click to expand...

Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With his own voice! Who "debunked" this story?
> 
> Trump lied to the American people, that includes you. And yet you deny it.
> 
> Thus cults work in poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwk!  Awwwwk!  Libber Polly wanna cracker!  Awwwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well argued.
> 
> You deny facts. Why should your immaturity be rewarded by debate? You cannot be taught, informed or respected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which facts?  You mean like the 2.8% mortality the President has lowered our country down to, after the 8% mass murderer Killer Cuomo and his band of Democrat hit men killed 90,000 people?  We are lower than the global average despite NY and NJ causing more deaths than most countries....we have conducted 90 million tests to lead the globe there too....those facts??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4% of world population yet 25% of coronavirus cases.
> 
> Trump saying he knows the lethality, communicability, and effects on all age groups, yet publically calling the pandemic a "hoax" (a word he uses as projection) and saying it will just 'go away'!  Americans need facts to make decisions. Trump is telling us what to think.
> 
> And you just go along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was telling the truth,your too dense to understand the CDC inflated the cases ruling practically every death from Covid such as a gunshot wound to the headthey do that,the hospitals profit,greed is a sick word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a problem when you listened too much of Fox News. Why don’t you prove it?
> You are from California.
> 
> 
> We have several fires all over, about 30 deaths and hundreds of houses got burn. Trump came here to California just to say we need to use rake to clean forest floors. That’s dumb, ignorant and disgusting. We have drought and lots of areas are reaching 115+ degrees and Santa Ana winds.
> 
> Trump will not win here in California that I guarantee you 100%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump doesn't have a clue about forest management. When I read this, I fell out of my chair; Trump blames California for wildfires, tells state 'you gotta clean your floors'  This mf is so fucking ignorant it makes your head spin.
Click to expand...

You’re a Chinese troll who bashes Trump and praises China. Explain that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With his own voice! Who "debunked" this story?
> 
> Trump lied to the American people, that includes you. And yet you deny it.
> 
> Thus cults work in poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwk!  Awwwwk!  Libber Polly wanna cracker!  Awwwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well argued.
> 
> You deny facts. Why should your immaturity be rewarded by debate? You cannot be taught, informed or respected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which facts?  You mean like the 2.8% mortality the President has lowered our country down to, after the 8% mass murderer Killer Cuomo and his band of Democrat hit men killed 90,000 people?  We are lower than the global average despite NY and NJ causing more deaths than most countries....we have conducted 90 million tests to lead the globe there too....those facts??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4% of world population yet 25% of coronavirus cases.
> 
> Trump saying he knows the lethality, communicability, and effects on all age groups, yet publically calling the pandemic a "hoax" (a word he uses as projection) and saying it will just 'go away'!  Americans need facts to make decisions. Trump is telling us what to think.
> 
> And you just go along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was telling the truth,your too dense to understand the CDC inflated the cases ruling practically every death from Covid such as a gunshot wound to the headthey do that,the hospitals profit,greed is a sick word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a problem when you listened too much of Fox News. Why don’t you prove it?
> You are from California.
> 
> 
> We have several fires all over, about 30 deaths and hundreds of houses got burn. Trump came here to California just to say we need to use rake to clean forest floors. That’s dumb, ignorant and disgusting. We have drought and lots of areas are reaching 115+ degrees and Santa Ana winds.
> 
> Trump will not win here in California that I guarantee you 100%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump doesn't have a clue about forest management. When I read this, I fell out of my chair; Trump blames California for wildfires, tells state 'you gotta clean your floors'  This mf is so fucking ignorant it makes your head spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The feds OWN 45 % of that forest
Click to expand...

Yep. And they owned it before 2016 too, traitor.


----------



## gmeyers1944

charwin95 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Nancy told people to come on out to Chinatown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to admit it, but Pelosi, the governors and the mayors fell for Donald Trumps bullshit.
> 
> Trump said there was noting to worry about, just 15 cases, soon going down to almost zero.  It was no worse than the flu.  Trump told people to continue with their normal daily lives.
> 
> Yeah.... people fell for Trumps bullshit.  I admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump implemented travel bans while democrats wanted to party and impeach. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’ve been through this over and over. Trump travel ban to China in January was only to non citizens but he allowed 40,000 US citizens back to US from China.
Click to expand...

The citizens returning from China had to quarantine.


----------



## Faun

bigrebnc1775 said:


> the only hole I have been in is the vagina hole


And she really appreciates your efforts even though you're not big enough to get beyond her folds of labia...


----------



## Muhammed

bravoactual said:


> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it


I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.

But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.


----------



## Faun

Muhammed said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
Click to expand...

_"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20

"This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_

It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.


----------



## Muhammed

Faun said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. The Spanish flu was several times deadlier.

Trump was 100% correct, as usual, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron. Fatality rate is much less than 1%, just as Trump predicted on live TV.

Is Trump psychic? Nope. He's just a hell of a lot smarter than idiots like you.


----------



## Faun

Muhammed said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
Click to expand...

LOL

Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.

So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.


----------



## Muhammed

Faun said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.
> 
> So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.
Click to expand...

He didn't lie, you moron. He was 100% correct. The science has proven Trump right and proven the TDS afflicted morons such as yourself wrong. As usual.


----------



## Faun

Muhammed said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.
> 
> So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie, you moron. He was 100% correct. The science has proven Trump right and proven the TDS afflicted morons such as yourself wrong. As usual.
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck Trump fluffer, in public he said it's like the flu which kills between 25,000 and 69,000 per year. And he said it has a mortality rate of about 1%. You're such a committed and obedient fluffer, you couldn't deal with what he actually said; that you felt compelled to lie and claim he was talking about the Spanish flu, which had a mortality rate of about 10% worldwide.

_"I want you to understand something that shocked me when I saw it that — and I spoke with Dr. Fauci on this, and I was really amazed, and I think most people are amazed to hear it: *The flu, in our country, kills from 25,000 people to 69,000 people a year.*  That was shocking to me. And, so far, if you look at what we have with the 15 people and their recovery, one is — one is pretty sick but hopefully will recover, but the others are in great shape.  But think of that: 25,000 to 69,000." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_​
So in public, he was saying novel coronavirus was like the flu, which kills between 25,000 and 69,000 per year -- but in private, he admitted it's 5 times deadlier than the flu

_"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20_​


----------



## Muhammed

Faun said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.
> 
> So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie, you moron. He was 100% correct. The science has proven Trump right and proven the TDS afflicted morons such as yourself wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in public he said it's like the flu which kills between 25,000 and 69,000 per year.
Click to expand...

It *IS* like the flu, you fucking moron.

Trump was 100% correct, as usual.


----------



## ABikerSailor

You're halfway right Muhammed.  It IS like the flu in the way it is transmitted and the fact that it is contagious.

However..............................

It's a hell of a lot more lethal than just your basic flu.  Trump even told Woodward on a recording.  Trump said it was more lethal than the regular flu in the interview, but told the nation that it wasn't much of a problem, and was LESS lethal than your regular flu.  Need links for what he said?  I can easily provide them.


----------



## Faun

Muhammed said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.
> 
> So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie, you moron. He was 100% correct. The science has proven Trump right and proven the TDS afflicted morons such as yourself wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in public he said it's like the flu which kills between 25,000 and 69,000 per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It *IS* like the flu, you fucking moron.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, as usual.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Dayum, there is nothing of his you won't swallow, is there? No, it's not like the flu. It's far deadlier. Which is what he told Woodward in private though he later lied to America. 

This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of 56,000,000 cases.

That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.

While COVID-19 killed 199,000 in the U.S. out of 6,749,289 cases.

That's a mortality rate of 2.9% nearly 30 times deadlier than the "regular flu."

That makes COVID-19


----------



## Faun

ABikerSailor said:


> You're halfway right Muhammed.  It IS like the flu in the way it is transmitted and the fact that it is contagious.
> 
> However..............................
> 
> It's a hell of a lot more lethal than just your basic flu.  Trump even told Woodward on a recording.  Trump said it was more lethal than the regular flu in the interview, but told the nation that it wasn't much of a problem, and was LESS lethal than your regular flu.  Need links for what he said?  I can easily provide them.


Links are useless with that fluffer. He's too zombified to be bothered with pesky reality.


----------



## Muhammed

Faun said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.
> 
> So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie, you moron. He was 100% correct. The science has proven Trump right and proven the TDS afflicted morons such as yourself wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in public he said it's like the flu which kills between 25,000 and 69,000 per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It *IS* like the flu, you fucking moron.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dayum, there is nothing of his you won't swallow, is there? No, it's not like the flu. It's far deadlier. Which is what he told Woodward in private though he later lied to America.
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,000 in the U.S. out of 6,749,289 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9% nearly 30 times deadlier than the "regular flu."
> 
> That makes COVID-19
Click to expand...

You're an idiot. The mortality rate is not 2.9%, dumbass.

Who the fuck told you that shit?

COVID is very much like the flu. They are both viruses that attack the respiratory system and both are spread through the  air in droplets. The primary difference is that we require people in nursing homes to get vaccinated for the flu and we don't yet have a vaccine for COVID-19 because it is a novel virus. 

COVID 19 is very much like the flu.


----------



## Faun

Muhammed said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.
> 
> So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie, you moron. He was 100% correct. The science has proven Trump right and proven the TDS afflicted morons such as yourself wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in public he said it's like the flu which kills between 25,000 and 69,000 per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It *IS* like the flu, you fucking moron.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dayum, there is nothing of his you won't swallow, is there? No, it's not like the flu. It's far deadlier. Which is what he told Woodward in private though he later lied to America.
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,000 in the U.S. out of 6,749,289 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9% nearly 30 times deadlier than the "regular flu."
> 
> That makes COVID-19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot. The mortality rate is not 2.9%, dumbass.
> 
> Who the fuck told you that shit?
Click to expand...

I gave you the numbers. 









						United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




					www.worldometers.info
				




Sadly, you're a conservative, which means you're anathema to numbers.


----------



## Muhammed

Faun said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.
> 
> So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie, you moron. He was 100% correct. The science has proven Trump right and proven the TDS afflicted morons such as yourself wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in public he said it's like the flu which kills between 25,000 and 69,000 per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It *IS* like the flu, you fucking moron.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dayum, there is nothing of his you won't swallow, is there? No, it's not like the flu. It's far deadlier. Which is what he told Woodward in private though he later lied to America.
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,000 in the U.S. out of 6,749,289 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9% nearly 30 times deadlier than the "regular flu."
> 
> That makes COVID-19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot. The mortality rate is not 2.9%, dumbass.
> 
> Who the fuck told you that shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you the numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, you're a conservative, which means you're anathema to numbers.
Click to expand...

You're a fucking idiot. You're too fucking stupid to comprehend the fact that not everybody who has been infected with the virus has been tested and therefore the number of confirmed cases in much smaller than the number of people who have been infected. You lack the critical thinking skills necessary for abstract thought and normal problem solving skills. You have a very low IQ.

How did you get so fucking stupid? Huffing gasoline fumes? Sniffing airplane glue? Fetal Alcohol Syndrome?


----------



## Faun

Muhammed said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.
> 
> So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie, you moron. He was 100% correct. The science has proven Trump right and proven the TDS afflicted morons such as yourself wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in public he said it's like the flu which kills between 25,000 and 69,000 per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It *IS* like the flu, you fucking moron.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dayum, there is nothing of his you won't swallow, is there? No, it's not like the flu. It's far deadlier. Which is what he told Woodward in private though he later lied to America.
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,000 in the U.S. out of 6,749,289 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9% nearly 30 times deadlier than the "regular flu."
> 
> That makes COVID-19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot. The mortality rate is not 2.9%, dumbass.
> 
> Who the fuck told you that shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you the numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, you're a conservative, which means you're anathema to numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a fucking idiot. You're too fucking stupid to comprehend the fact that not everybody who has been infected with the virus has been tested.
> 
> How did you get so fucking stupid? Huffing gasoline fumes? Sniffing airplane glue? Fetal Alcohol Syndrome?
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck,  that's true of the flu too.


----------



## Muhammed

Faun said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.
> 
> So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie, you moron. He was 100% correct. The science has proven Trump right and proven the TDS afflicted morons such as yourself wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in public he said it's like the flu which kills between 25,000 and 69,000 per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It *IS* like the flu, you fucking moron.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dayum, there is nothing of his you won't swallow, is there? No, it's not like the flu. It's far deadlier. Which is what he told Woodward in private though he later lied to America.
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,000 in the U.S. out of 6,749,289 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9% nearly 30 times deadlier than the "regular flu."
> 
> That makes COVID-19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot. The mortality rate is not 2.9%, dumbass.
> 
> Who the fuck told you that shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you the numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, you're a conservative, which means you're anathema to numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a fucking idiot. You're too fucking stupid to comprehend the fact that not everybody who has been infected with the virus has been tested.
> 
> How did you get so fucking stupid? Huffing gasoline fumes? Sniffing airplane glue? Fetal Alcohol Syndrome?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck,  that's true of the flu too.
Click to expand...



You just keep on digging. You're too stupid to know any better.

The flu number is an estimate based on extrapolation, dumbass.

You're the poster child for the Dunning-Kruger effect. You're too stupid to even realize that you're stupid.


----------



## Faun

Muhammed said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.
> 
> So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie, you moron. He was 100% correct. The science has proven Trump right and proven the TDS afflicted morons such as yourself wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in public he said it's like the flu which kills between 25,000 and 69,000 per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It *IS* like the flu, you fucking moron.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dayum, there is nothing of his you won't swallow, is there? No, it's not like the flu. It's far deadlier. Which is what he told Woodward in private though he later lied to America.
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,000 in the U.S. out of 6,749,289 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9% nearly 30 times deadlier than the "regular flu."
> 
> That makes COVID-19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot. The mortality rate is not 2.9%, dumbass.
> 
> Who the fuck told you that shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you the numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, you're a conservative, which means you're anathema to numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a fucking idiot. You're too fucking stupid to comprehend the fact that not everybody who has been infected with the virus has been tested.
> 
> How did you get so fucking stupid? Huffing gasoline fumes? Sniffing airplane glue? Fetal Alcohol Syndrome?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck,  that's true of the flu too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You just keep on digging. You're too stupid to know any better.
> 
> The flu number is an estimate, dumbass.
Click to expand...

It's a range, ya flaming imbecile. I went with the worst case scenario and COVID-19 is still about 30 times deadlier. You demonstrate repeatedly why you're too dumb to understand Impeached Trump lied about it.


----------



## Muhammed

Faun said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.
> 
> So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie, you moron. He was 100% correct. The science has proven Trump right and proven the TDS afflicted morons such as yourself wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in public he said it's like the flu which kills between 25,000 and 69,000 per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It *IS* like the flu, you fucking moron.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dayum, there is nothing of his you won't swallow, is there? No, it's not like the flu. It's far deadlier. Which is what he told Woodward in private though he later lied to America.
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,000 in the U.S. out of 6,749,289 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9% nearly 30 times deadlier than the "regular flu."
> 
> That makes COVID-19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot. The mortality rate is not 2.9%, dumbass.
> 
> Who the fuck told you that shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you the numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, you're a conservative, which means you're anathema to numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a fucking idiot. You're too fucking stupid to comprehend the fact that not everybody who has been infected with the virus has been tested.
> 
> How did you get so fucking stupid? Huffing gasoline fumes? Sniffing airplane glue? Fetal Alcohol Syndrome?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck,  that's true of the flu too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You just keep on digging. You're too stupid to know any better.
> 
> The flu number is an estimate, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a range, ya flaming imbecile. I went with the worst case scenario and COVID-19 is still about 30 times deadlier. You demonstrate repeatedly why you're too dumb to understand Impeached Trump lied about it.
Click to expand...

Why is it that you're the only one here who cannot understand that your logic is flawed?

You are committing an apples/oranges logical fallacy, you fucking TDS afflicted moron.


----------



## Mac1958

Muhammed said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The terms "downplay" and "lie" are not synonymous, simpleton.
> 
> Trump knew it was not anywhere near as bad as the preliminary numbers made it appear. Those early mortality rates were so high because only the sickest people were getting tested.
> 
> Trump knew this and even went on Hannity and said that his hunch was that the fatality rate was actually less than 1% even though the CDC was saying 3.4%. He knew that because, unlike leftist moonbats, he has a scientific mind. He understands how science works. And the Democrats gave him hell for "making up numbers".
> 
> Turns out that Trump was 100% correct, as usual. Scientists now have confirmed that the mortality rate is significantly less than 1% just as Trump said it was. Trump showed excellent leadership by playing down the preliminary numbers that he knew could be misleading to many folks and could cause panic.
> 
> That's not lying, you TDS afflicted moron.
Click to expand...

Your TDS is amazing.


----------



## Mac1958

charwin95 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump knew it was not anywhere near as bad as the preliminary numbers made it appear. Those early numbers were so high because only the sickest people were getting tested.
> 
> Trump knew this and even went on Hannity and said that his hunch was that it was really than 1% even though the CDC was saying 3.4%. He knew that because, unlike leftist moonbats, he has a scientific mind. He understands how science works. And the Democrats gave him hell for "making up numbers".
> 
> Turns out that Trump was 100% correct. We now know that the mortality rate is much less than 1% just as he said it was. Trump showed excellent leadership by playing down the preliminary numbers that he knew were incorrect.
> 
> That's not lying, you TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Please. You are displaying a total accurate means of TDS Trump Derange Sympathizers.
> 
> Since when Hannity a clear Trump boot licker even honest? Just because Trump told you these and that doesn’t mean it’s right. Trump is nothing but pure garbage ignorant and dumb.
> Trump excellent leadership? LOL. Like what?
> 
> From Woodward interview. He said he doesn’t want to create panic. The he posted  this on tweeter September 10, 2020. Creating and inciting fear and panic to Americans.
> 
> 
> The Democrats never even mentioned the words LAW & ORDER at their National Convention. That’s where they are coming from. If I don’t win, America’s Suburbs will be OVERRUN with Low Income Projects, Anarchists, Agitators, Looters and, of course, “Friendly Protesters”.
Click to expand...

Are you really trying to convince a Trumpster of something?


----------



## Muhammed

Mac1958 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The terms "downplay" and "lie" are not synonymous, simpleton.
> 
> Trump knew it was not anywhere near as bad as the preliminary numbers made it appear. Those early mortality rates were so high because only the sickest people were getting tested.
> 
> Trump knew this and even went on Hannity and said that his hunch was that the fatality rate was actually less than 1% even though the CDC was saying 3.4%. He knew that because, unlike leftist moonbats, he has a scientific mind. He understands how science works. And the Democrats gave him hell for "making up numbers".
> 
> Turns out that Trump was 100% correct, as usual. Scientists now have confirmed that the mortality rate is significantly less than 1% just as Trump said it was. Trump showed excellent leadership by playing down the preliminary numbers that he knew could be misleading to many folks and could cause panic.
> 
> That's not lying, you TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is amazing.
Click to expand...

Your concession is accepted.


----------



## Mac1958

Muhammed said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The terms "downplay" and "lie" are not synonymous, simpleton.
> 
> Trump knew it was not anywhere near as bad as the preliminary numbers made it appear. Those early mortality rates were so high because only the sickest people were getting tested.
> 
> Trump knew this and even went on Hannity and said that his hunch was that the fatality rate was actually less than 1% even though the CDC was saying 3.4%. He knew that because, unlike leftist moonbats, he has a scientific mind. He understands how science works. And the Democrats gave him hell for "making up numbers".
> 
> Turns out that Trump was 100% correct, as usual. Scientists now have confirmed that the mortality rate is significantly less than 1% just as Trump said it was. Trump showed excellent leadership by playing down the preliminary numbers that he knew could be misleading to many folks and could cause panic.
> 
> That's not lying, you TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is accepted.
Click to expand...

Your TDS is troubling. Dismissed.


----------



## Muhammed

Mac1958 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The terms "downplay" and "lie" are not synonymous, simpleton.
> 
> Trump knew it was not anywhere near as bad as the preliminary numbers made it appear. Those early mortality rates were so high because only the sickest people were getting tested.
> 
> Trump knew this and even went on Hannity and said that his hunch was that the fatality rate was actually less than 1% even though the CDC was saying 3.4%. He knew that because, unlike leftist moonbats, he has a scientific mind. He understands how science works. And the Democrats gave him hell for "making up numbers".
> 
> Turns out that Trump was 100% correct, as usual. Scientists now have confirmed that the mortality rate is significantly less than 1% just as Trump said it was. Trump showed excellent leadership by playing down the preliminary numbers that he knew could be misleading to many folks and could cause panic.
> 
> That's not lying, you TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is accepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is troubling. Dismissed.
Click to expand...

Your ridiculous desperate attempt to appropriate the term TDS is pathetic, you TDS afflicted moron.

Your TDS makes you stupider by the day.


----------



## j-mac

Faun said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
Click to expand...


Yet, at the very same time Nancy was running around Chinatown without a mask, telling people to come on down, it’s safe....But, that’s ok I guess.


----------



## j-mac

Mac1958 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The terms "downplay" and "lie" are not synonymous, simpleton.
> 
> Trump knew it was not anywhere near as bad as the preliminary numbers made it appear. Those early mortality rates were so high because only the sickest people were getting tested.
> 
> Trump knew this and even went on Hannity and said that his hunch was that the fatality rate was actually less than 1% even though the CDC was saying 3.4%. He knew that because, unlike leftist moonbats, he has a scientific mind. He understands how science works. And the Democrats gave him hell for "making up numbers".
> 
> Turns out that Trump was 100% correct, as usual. Scientists now have confirmed that the mortality rate is significantly less than 1% just as Trump said it was. Trump showed excellent leadership by playing down the preliminary numbers that he knew could be misleading to many folks and could cause panic.
> 
> That's not lying, you TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is accepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is troubling. Dismissed.
Click to expand...


How much of an asshole do you have to be to continue to troll in here when no one wants you here? You dumbfuck, go take a walk in front of a truck on the highway.


----------



## Mac1958

j-mac said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The terms "downplay" and "lie" are not synonymous, simpleton.
> 
> Trump knew it was not anywhere near as bad as the preliminary numbers made it appear. Those early mortality rates were so high because only the sickest people were getting tested.
> 
> Trump knew this and even went on Hannity and said that his hunch was that the fatality rate was actually less than 1% even though the CDC was saying 3.4%. He knew that because, unlike leftist moonbats, he has a scientific mind. He understands how science works. And the Democrats gave him hell for "making up numbers".
> 
> Turns out that Trump was 100% correct, as usual. Scientists now have confirmed that the mortality rate is significantly less than 1% just as Trump said it was. Trump showed excellent leadership by playing down the preliminary numbers that he knew could be misleading to many folks and could cause panic.
> 
> That's not lying, you TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is accepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is troubling. Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much of an asshole do you have to be to continue to troll in here when no one wants you here? You dumbfuck, go take a walk in front of a truck on the highway.
Click to expand...

Uh oh, another meltdown on the way.

You really need to get me out of your head, Trumpster.


----------



## Mac1958

Faun said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.
> 
> So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie, you moron. He was 100% correct. The science has proven Trump right and proven the TDS afflicted morons such as yourself wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in public he said it's like the flu which kills between 25,000 and 69,000 per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It *IS* like the flu, you fucking moron.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dayum, there is nothing of his you won't swallow, is there? No, it's not like the flu. It's far deadlier. Which is what he told Woodward in private though he later lied to America.
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,000 in the U.S. out of 6,749,289 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9% nearly 30 times deadlier than the "regular flu."
> 
> That makes COVID-19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot. The mortality rate is not 2.9%, dumbass.
> 
> Who the fuck told you that shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you the numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, you're a conservative, which means you're anathema to numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a fucking idiot. You're too fucking stupid to comprehend the fact that not everybody who has been infected with the virus has been tested.
> 
> How did you get so fucking stupid? Huffing gasoline fumes? Sniffing airplane glue? Fetal Alcohol Syndrome?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck,  that's true of the flu too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You just keep on digging. You're too stupid to know any better.
> 
> The flu number is an estimate, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a range, ya flaming imbecile. I went with the worst case scenario and COVID-19 is still about 30 times deadlier. You demonstrate repeatedly why you're too dumb to understand Impeached Trump lied about it.
Click to expand...

I admire your patience.


----------



## j-mac

Mac1958 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The terms "downplay" and "lie" are not synonymous, simpleton.
> 
> Trump knew it was not anywhere near as bad as the preliminary numbers made it appear. Those early mortality rates were so high because only the sickest people were getting tested.
> 
> Trump knew this and even went on Hannity and said that his hunch was that the fatality rate was actually less than 1% even though the CDC was saying 3.4%. He knew that because, unlike leftist moonbats, he has a scientific mind. He understands how science works. And the Democrats gave him hell for "making up numbers".
> 
> Turns out that Trump was 100% correct, as usual. Scientists now have confirmed that the mortality rate is significantly less than 1% just as Trump said it was. Trump showed excellent leadership by playing down the preliminary numbers that he knew could be misleading to many folks and could cause panic.
> 
> That's not lying, you TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is accepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is troubling. Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much of an asshole do you have to be to continue to troll in here when no one wants you here? You dumbfuck, go take a walk in front of a truck on the highway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh oh, another meltdown on the way.
> 
> You really need to get me out of your head, Trumpster.
Click to expand...


Lol...You're not in anyone's head...You're too stupid for that dumbass.. I'm trying to save you further embarrassment posting the dumb shit you post.

See, you're like the pathetic dumbshit at the party. No one wants him there, but he like you is to stupid to pick up on the social cues.. 

So get lost.


----------



## Mac1958

j-mac said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The terms "downplay" and "lie" are not synonymous, simpleton.
> 
> Trump knew it was not anywhere near as bad as the preliminary numbers made it appear. Those early mortality rates were so high because only the sickest people were getting tested.
> 
> Trump knew this and even went on Hannity and said that his hunch was that the fatality rate was actually less than 1% even though the CDC was saying 3.4%. He knew that because, unlike leftist moonbats, he has a scientific mind. He understands how science works. And the Democrats gave him hell for "making up numbers".
> 
> Turns out that Trump was 100% correct, as usual. Scientists now have confirmed that the mortality rate is significantly less than 1% just as Trump said it was. Trump showed excellent leadership by playing down the preliminary numbers that he knew could be misleading to many folks and could cause panic.
> 
> That's not lying, you TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is accepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is troubling. Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much of an asshole do you have to be to continue to troll in here when no one wants you here? You dumbfuck, go take a walk in front of a truck on the highway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh oh, another meltdown on the way.
> 
> You really need to get me out of your head, Trumpster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol...You're not in anyone's head...You're too stupid for that dumbass.. I'm trying to save you further embarrassment posting the dumb shit you post.
> 
> See, you're like the pathetic dumbshit at the party. No one wants him there, but he like you is to stupid to pick up on the social cues..
> 
> So get lost.
Click to expand...


----------



## DBA

Faun said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.
> 
> So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie, you moron. He was 100% correct. The science has proven Trump right and proven the TDS afflicted morons such as yourself wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in public he said it's like the flu which kills between 25,000 and 69,000 per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It *IS* like the flu, you fucking moron.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dayum, there is nothing of his you won't swallow, is there? No, it's not like the flu. It's far deadlier. Which is what he told Woodward in private though he later lied to America.
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,000 in the U.S. out of 6,749,289 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9% nearly 30 times deadlier than the "regular flu."
> 
> That makes COVID-19
Click to expand...


Not arguing for or against how lethal or not COVID is, but you do realize that it is likely that far, far, far more people have had COVID, likely as many or more than the 59 million you posted for the flu. Also, unlike the flu, COVID is likely listed as the cause of death much more frequently than the common flu due to the coding guidance issued by the CDC. If this is the case, which it is, the death rate for COVID is much smaller than 2.9%.


----------



## basquebromance

“He doesn’t understand the country he leads.” - Bob Woodward


----------



## j-mac

Mac1958 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The terms "downplay" and "lie" are not synonymous, simpleton.
> 
> Trump knew it was not anywhere near as bad as the preliminary numbers made it appear. Those early mortality rates were so high because only the sickest people were getting tested.
> 
> Trump knew this and even went on Hannity and said that his hunch was that the fatality rate was actually less than 1% even though the CDC was saying 3.4%. He knew that because, unlike leftist moonbats, he has a scientific mind. He understands how science works. And the Democrats gave him hell for "making up numbers".
> 
> Turns out that Trump was 100% correct, as usual. Scientists now have confirmed that the mortality rate is significantly less than 1% just as Trump said it was. Trump showed excellent leadership by playing down the preliminary numbers that he knew could be misleading to many folks and could cause panic.
> 
> That's not lying, you TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is accepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is troubling. Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much of an asshole do you have to be to continue to troll in here when no one wants you here? You dumbfuck, go take a walk in front of a truck on the highway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh oh, another meltdown on the way.
> 
> You really need to get me out of your head, Trumpster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol...You're not in anyone's head...You're too stupid for that dumbass.. I'm trying to save you further embarrassment posting the dumb shit you post.
> 
> See, you're like the pathetic dumbshit at the party. No one wants him there, but he like you is to stupid to pick up on the social cues..
> 
> So get lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You're a one trick pony.. very boring


----------



## kaz

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit, it's not that.   You do hate him, you don't pity him, and you were doing it specifically to be condescending as an insult.  That is what it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol ....  like you know anything.
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> <psssst>
> 
> i pity you too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should pity hack partisans, like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^
Click to expand...


Poor girl.  You pity people who believe we can make our own decisions and pay our own bills.   You are wise and sophisticated and know you need government to take care of and feed you.   You pity people who don't want that and want to do it on our own.

Yes, politicians love you, sure they do.  They'll take great care of you.   You've hit on the great insight of life.  Why do it yourself when government does it so much better than you, for you!

Sounds like self pity


----------



## playtime

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Nancy told people to come on out to Chinatown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to admit it, but Pelosi, the governors and the mayors fell for Donald Trumps bullshit.
> 
> Trump said there was noting to worry about, just 15 cases, soon going down to almost zero.  It was no worse than the flu.  Trump told people to continue with their normal daily lives.
> 
> Yeah.... people fell for Trumps bullshit.  I admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump implemented travel bans while democrats wanted to party and impeach. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’ve been through this over and over. Trump travel ban to China in January was only to non citizens but he allowed 40,000 US citizens back to US from China. Then he left the east coast open till mid March. Dude get real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are brain dead when it comes to facts and the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> according to Joe you believe truth over facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have neither so wtf are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you wouldn't know a fact if one bought you
Click to expand...


you wouldn't know irony as you fell over it into the abyss.


----------



## kaz

j-mac said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The terms "downplay" and "lie" are not synonymous, simpleton.
> 
> Trump knew it was not anywhere near as bad as the preliminary numbers made it appear. Those early mortality rates were so high because only the sickest people were getting tested.
> 
> Trump knew this and even went on Hannity and said that his hunch was that the fatality rate was actually less than 1% even though the CDC was saying 3.4%. He knew that because, unlike leftist moonbats, he has a scientific mind. He understands how science works. And the Democrats gave him hell for "making up numbers".
> 
> Turns out that Trump was 100% correct, as usual. Scientists now have confirmed that the mortality rate is significantly less than 1% just as Trump said it was. Trump showed excellent leadership by playing down the preliminary numbers that he knew could be misleading to many folks and could cause panic.
> 
> That's not lying, you TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is accepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is troubling. Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much of an asshole do you have to be to continue to troll in here when no one wants you here? You dumbfuck, go take a walk in front of a truck on the highway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh oh, another meltdown on the way.
> 
> You really need to get me out of your head, Trumpster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol...You're not in anyone's head...You're too stupid for that dumbass.. I'm trying to save you further embarrassment posting the dumb shit you post.
> 
> See, you're like the pathetic dumbshit at the party. No one wants him there, but he like you is to stupid to pick up on the social cues..
> 
> So get lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a one trick pony.. very boring
Click to expand...


That's Mac1958 all right

Mac1958:   You have to love and worship Trump or you'd never vote for him.  You have to support him on every position, you have to be OK with every word he utters.  He has to be your Messiah or you can't vote for him

Mac1958:  Biden?  You can vote for him if you don't like Trump

Mac1958:   You have to love and worship Trump or you'd never vote for him.  You have to support him on every position, you have to be OK with every word he utters.  He has to be your Messiah or you can't vote for him

Mac1958:  Biden?  You can vote for him if you don't like Trump

Mac1958:   You have to love and worship Trump or you'd never vote for him.  You have to support him on every position, you have to be OK with every word he utters.  He has to be your Messiah or you can't vote for him

Mac1958:  Biden?  You can vote for him if you don't like Trump

Mac1958:   You have to love and worship Trump or you'd never vote for him.  You have to support him on every position, you have to be OK with every word he utters.  He has to be your Messiah or you can't vote for him

Mac1958:  Biden?  You can vote for him if you don't like Trump

...


----------



## iceberg

considering the left is full of fucks that believe Trump told you to drink bleach, yall are full of shit and hunting as usual.


----------



## playtime

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit, it's not that.   You do hate him, you don't pity him, and you were doing it specifically to be condescending as an insult.  That is what it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol ....  like you know anything.
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> <psssst>
> 
> i pity you too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should pity hack partisans, like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor girl.  You pity people who believe we can make our own decisions and pay our own bills.   You are wise and sophisticated and know you need government to take care of and feed you.   You pity people who don't want that and want to do it on our own.
> 
> Yes, politicians love you, sure they do.  They'll take great care of you.   You've hit on the great insight of life.  Why do it yourself when government does it so much better than you, for you!
> 
> Sounds like self pity
Click to expand...


LOL!!!!!    got that all straight outa yer head, 'eh?

you remind me of donny.

such a pity.


----------



## kaz

charwin95 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
Click to expand...


Democrats hyping the hoax is perfectly fine.   I mean it's for partisan benefit.  Complete honesty in your hack partisan book.  Sure it is.

Downplaying your hype actually means Trump was pretty accurate


----------



## playtime

j-mac said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump knew it was not anywhere near as bad as the preliminary numbers made it appear. Those early numbers were so high because only the sickest people were getting tested.
> 
> Trump knew this and even went on Hannity and said that his hunch was that it was really than 1% even though the CDC was saying 3.4%. He knew that because, unlike leftist moonbats, he has a scientific mind. He understands how science works. And the Democrats gave him hell for "making up numbers".
> 
> Turns out that Trump was 100% correct. We now know that the mortality rate is much less than 1% just as he said it was. Trump showed excellent leadership by playing down the preliminary numbers that he knew were incorrect.
> 
> That's not lying, you TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone was speculating that the true mortality would probably be lower than 3.4%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. Democrats accused Trump of lying about the mortality rate by making up numbers. Trump has been proven correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you said it yourself, he was stating “his hunch” which is literally making it up. But as I said, he wasn’t saying anything unusual. This was clearly being talked about by even Dr Fauci in testimony in March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Thoughts on Computing the COVID-19 Fatality Rate | National Review
> 
> 
> It’s based on decisions about whom to include or exclude, which are often conjecture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nationalreview.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The larger point is that we shouldn’t make decisions solely based on his hunches. Trump has a hunch it was just going to disappear in Spring. That was wrong. We don’t make decisions assuming that’s correct. He had a hunch we’d have a mass distribution of vaccine this fall. We won’t. We don’t make decisions assuming we do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phizer has announced vaccine ready fo production in as early as 5 weeks...Carry on with your lies....
Click to expand...


that is standard protocol.   to have them ready IF they pass muster for efficacy; but  not as a forgone CONclusion the ones in mass production will be effective.


----------



## eddiew

You republicans can't see that Trump is just Putins idiot??? WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## playtime

gmeyers1944 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Nancy told people to come on out to Chinatown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to admit it, but Pelosi, the governors and the mayors fell for Donald Trumps bullshit.
> 
> Trump said there was noting to worry about, just 15 cases, soon going down to almost zero.  It was no worse than the flu.  Trump told people to continue with their normal daily lives.
> 
> Yeah.... people fell for Trumps bullshit.  I admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump implemented travel bans while democrats wanted to party and impeach. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’ve been through this over and over. Trump travel ban to China in January was only to non citizens but he allowed 40,000 US citizens back to US from China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The citizens returning from China had to quarantine.
Click to expand...


they came home on commercial flights.

put yer critical thinking cap on....what do you think happened?


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
Click to expand...


You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.

So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats hyping the hoax is perfectly fine.   I mean it's for partisan benefit.  Complete honesty in your hack partisan book.  Sure it is.
> 
> Downplaying your hype actually means Trump was pretty accurate
Click to expand...

OUT of the Horses ASS Mouth
Bob Woodward appeared on _The Late Show With Stephen Colbert_ Monday night where he revealed new audio of President Trump that shocked Colbert.

Last week, Woodward released audio recordings of conversations he had with Trump for his new book, _Rage_. In the recordings from February and March, Trump can be heard acknowledging how dangerous and deadly the coronavirus could be, but that he wanted to downplay it publicly, which is exactly what he did.

Trump continued holding large rallies into March, where he referred to criticism of his handling of the pandemic as a Democrat hoax, and he refused to wear a mask in public as the CDC had recommended. But as Trump told Woodward on April 13, in private, he was much more cautious.

“Bob, it’s so easily transmissible, you wouldn’t even believe it,” Trump told Woodward. “I mean, you could, you could be in the room…I was in the White House a couple of days ago, meeting of 10 people in the Oval Office and a guy sneezed—innocently. Not a horrible—you know, just a sneeze. The entire room bailed out, okay? Including me, by the way.”

“Well, I know he’s making light there at the end,” Colbert responded after hearing the audio, “but at the heart of that is something extraordinarily shocking.”


----------



## playtime

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats hyping the hoax is perfectly fine.   I mean it's for partisan benefit.  Complete honesty in your hack partisan book.  Sure it is.
> 
> Downplaying your hype actually means Trump was pretty accurate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OUT of the Horses ASS Mouth
> Bob Woodward appeared on _The Late Show With Stephen Colbert_ Monday night where he revealed new audio of President Trump that shocked Colbert.
> 
> Last week, Woodward released audio recordings of conversations he had with Trump for his new book, _Rage_. In the recordings from February and March, Trump can be heard acknowledging how dangerous and deadly the coronavirus could be, but that he wanted to downplay it publicly, which is exactly what he did.
> 
> Trump continued holding large rallies into March, where he referred to criticism of his handling of the pandemic as a Democrat hoax, and he refused to wear a mask in public as the CDC had recommended. But as Trump told Woodward on April 13, in private, he was much more cautious.
> 
> “Bob, it’s so easily transmissible, you wouldn’t even believe it,” Trump told Woodward. “I mean, you could, you could be in the room…I was in the White House a couple of days ago, meeting of 10 people in the Oval Office and a guy sneezed—innocently. Not a horrible—you know, just a sneeze. The entire room bailed out, okay? Including me, by the way.”
> 
> “Well, I know he’s making light there at the end,” Colbert responded after hearing the audio, “but at the heart of that is something extraordinarily shocking.”
Click to expand...


i just posted that on mudwhistle's thread a little while ago ...  he still hasn't replied back.

hmmmmmmmm....................... wonder why.


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God, I'm sorry.  I thought New Zealand government schools were better than ours.  Most western government schools are.   Apparently not in your case, my bad.
> 
> Again, you said four things.   I said you TALK about the two you AGREE with Democrats and not about the two you don't.   Here's how you know I said that.   You read my posts.  Which apparently you can't do since you whiffed on them multiple times now.
> 
> It would be interesting to get a foreign perspective.  I've lived in Europe, but ever the south Pacific.  But all you chose to talk about on the board is what you agree with Democrats on.  And you parrot their you hate Trump political rhetoric.  Boring as shit.   You're providing nothing that American Democrats don't provide.  That when you sit in your closet and think other thoughts isn't interesting unless you share them with anyone.
> 
> So for example, sure, the Dutch are far more in agreement with Democrats than Republicans.  But they never just blasted me about Trump like a Democrat.  They love history and geography and so do I.   We had really interesting conversations.
> 
> But with you it's just long live the government, long live Democrats, death to Republicans.   Just like any other Democrat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Bush Snr was a pretty good president.
> I don't think you realise that my extreme dislike of Trump has nothing to do with him being a Repub. I thought he was a sack of shit tosser long before he came into politics.
> 
> Well, this board is very parochial, as are you. And you DON'T ramble on about Repub points all the time? Why even bother bringing that up? Everybody on this board is slanted one more or the other. Stop being disingenuous and acting taking a holier than thou attitude. You are no different from me.
Click to expand...


Well, as someone who has lived in Europe and LOVED the experience and talking politics to Europeans event though they were pretty left, they did have different views and opinions from the American left that made it interesting.  And they were no where as angry and hateful as the left.  They asked me about guns and the death penalty which they opposed because they wanted to know.

It's just a disappointment that you're from New Zealand, even further.  And no one would know you're not a Democrat from New Jersey from anything you post.  You never argue or disagree with Democrats ever and you never agree with Republicans ever.

All you do is when asked come up with theoretical differences between you and Democrats you never consider worth mentioning in an actual discussion.

Just a disappointment, that's all


----------



## eddiew

People will be stunned   
Trump held an indoor rally in Nevada on Sunday at which there was no social distancing and very little use of masks. Woodward wondered if Trump would have employed the same philosophy there as he did in the Oval Office.

“So he’s in the Oval Office, someone sneezes, and he bails out. He goes running out,” Woodward said. “Last night in Nevada when he was going through that rally—I mean, God knows how many people there, all packed together. I wonder if someone sneezed in the front row that Trump would bail out again and get out of the way.”

Woodward has spoken about his belief that Trump has failed the American people with his handling of the coronavirus, and he believes that Trump’s actions over the past several months will not be looked back upon favorably.

“When the history books about this are written and it’s all put together, people are gonna be, and historians are gonna be, stunned at the failure,” Woodward said, “the basic failure to lead and say, ‘Hey, this is what’s going on, guys.’”


----------



## playtime

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats hyping the hoax is perfectly fine.   I mean it's for partisan benefit.  Complete honesty in your hack partisan book.  Sure it is.
> 
> Downplaying your hype actually means Trump was pretty accurate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OUT of the Horses ASS Mouth
> Bob Woodward appeared on _The Late Show With Stephen Colbert_ Monday night where he revealed new audio of President Trump that shocked Colbert.
> 
> Last week, Woodward released audio recordings of conversations he had with Trump for his new book, _Rage_. In the recordings from February and March, Trump can be heard acknowledging how dangerous and deadly the coronavirus could be, but that he wanted to downplay it publicly, which is exactly what he did.
> 
> Trump continued holding large rallies into March, where he referred to criticism of his handling of the pandemic as a Democrat hoax, and he refused to wear a mask in public as the CDC had recommended. But as Trump told Woodward on April 13, in private, he was much more cautious.
> 
> “Bob, it’s so easily transmissible, you wouldn’t even believe it,” Trump told Woodward. “I mean, you could, you could be in the room…I was in the White House a couple of days ago, meeting of 10 people in the Oval Office and a guy sneezed—innocently. Not a horrible—you know, just a sneeze. The entire room bailed out, okay? Including me, by the way.”
> 
> “Well, I know he’s making light there at the end,” Colbert responded after hearing the audio, “but at the heart of that is something extraordinarily shocking.”
Click to expand...


ooops -  it was mac1958's thread.... but mudwhistle's stupid response to it made me reply to him.

just setting the record straight & giving the OP proper recognition.


----------



## Mac1958

j-mac said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The terms "downplay" and "lie" are not synonymous, simpleton.
> 
> Trump knew it was not anywhere near as bad as the preliminary numbers made it appear. Those early mortality rates were so high because only the sickest people were getting tested.
> 
> Trump knew this and even went on Hannity and said that his hunch was that the fatality rate was actually less than 1% even though the CDC was saying 3.4%. He knew that because, unlike leftist moonbats, he has a scientific mind. He understands how science works. And the Democrats gave him hell for "making up numbers".
> 
> Turns out that Trump was 100% correct, as usual. Scientists now have confirmed that the mortality rate is significantly less than 1% just as Trump said it was. Trump showed excellent leadership by playing down the preliminary numbers that he knew could be misleading to many folks and could cause panic.
> 
> That's not lying, you TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is accepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is troubling. Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much of an asshole do you have to be to continue to troll in here when no one wants you here? You dumbfuck, go take a walk in front of a truck on the highway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh oh, another meltdown on the way.
> 
> You really need to get me out of your head, Trumpster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol...You're not in anyone's head...You're too stupid for that dumbass.. I'm trying to save you further embarrassment posting the dumb shit you post.
> 
> See, you're like the pathetic dumbshit at the party. No one wants him there, but he like you is to stupid to pick up on the social cues..
> 
> So get lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a one trick pony.. very boring
Click to expand...

I do love irony!


----------



## Mac1958

kaz said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The terms "downplay" and "lie" are not synonymous, simpleton.
> 
> Trump knew it was not anywhere near as bad as the preliminary numbers made it appear. Those early mortality rates were so high because only the sickest people were getting tested.
> 
> Trump knew this and even went on Hannity and said that his hunch was that the fatality rate was actually less than 1% even though the CDC was saying 3.4%. He knew that because, unlike leftist moonbats, he has a scientific mind. He understands how science works. And the Democrats gave him hell for "making up numbers".
> 
> Turns out that Trump was 100% correct, as usual. Scientists now have confirmed that the mortality rate is significantly less than 1% just as Trump said it was. Trump showed excellent leadership by playing down the preliminary numbers that he knew could be misleading to many folks and could cause panic.
> 
> That's not lying, you TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is accepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is troubling. Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much of an asshole do you have to be to continue to troll in here when no one wants you here? You dumbfuck, go take a walk in front of a truck on the highway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh oh, another meltdown on the way.
> 
> You really need to get me out of your head, Trumpster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol...You're not in anyone's head...You're too stupid for that dumbass.. I'm trying to save you further embarrassment posting the dumb shit you post.
> 
> See, you're like the pathetic dumbshit at the party. No one wants him there, but he like you is to stupid to pick up on the social cues..
> 
> So get lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a one trick pony.. very boring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's Mac1958 all right
> 
> Mac1958:   You have to love and worship Trump or you'd never vote for him.  You have to support him on every position, you have to be OK with every word he utters.  He has to be your Messiah or you can't vote for him
> 
> Mac1958:  Biden?  You can vote for him if you don't like Trump
> 
> Mac1958:   You have to love and worship Trump or you'd never vote for him.  You have to support him on every position, you have to be OK with every word he utters.  He has to be your Messiah or you can't vote for him
> 
> Mac1958:  Biden?  You can vote for him if you don't like Trump
> 
> Mac1958:   You have to love and worship Trump or you'd never vote for him.  You have to support him on every position, you have to be OK with every word he utters.  He has to be your Messiah or you can't vote for him
> 
> Mac1958:  Biden?  You can vote for him if you don't like Trump
> 
> Mac1958:   You have to love and worship Trump or you'd never vote for him.  You have to support him on every position, you have to be OK with every word he utters.  He has to be your Messiah or you can't vote for him
> 
> Mac1958:  Biden?  You can vote for him if you don't like Trump
> 
> ...
Click to expand...

Wow.

I exist FAR too far up in your heads.

It's a weird mix of flattering and creepy!


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats hyping the hoax is perfectly fine.   I mean it's for partisan benefit.  Complete honesty in your hack partisan book.  Sure it is.
> 
> Downplaying your hype actually means Trump was pretty accurate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OUT of the Horses ASS Mouth
> Bob Woodward appeared on _The Late Show With Stephen Colbert_ Monday night where he revealed new audio of President Trump that shocked Colbert.
> 
> Last week, Woodward released audio recordings of conversations he had with Trump for his new book, _Rage_. In the recordings from February and March, Trump can be heard acknowledging how dangerous and deadly the coronavirus could be, but that he wanted to downplay it publicly, which is exactly what he did.
> 
> Trump continued holding large rallies into March, where he referred to criticism of his handling of the pandemic as a Democrat hoax, and he refused to wear a mask in public as the CDC had recommended. But as Trump told Woodward on April 13, in private, he was much more cautious.
> 
> “Bob, it’s so easily transmissible, you wouldn’t even believe it,” Trump told Woodward. “I mean, you could, you could be in the room…I was in the White House a couple of days ago, meeting of 10 people in the Oval Office and a guy sneezed—innocently. Not a horrible—you know, just a sneeze. The entire room bailed out, okay? Including me, by the way.”
> 
> “Well, I know he’s making light there at the end,” Colbert responded after hearing the audio, “but at the heart of that is something extraordinarily shocking.”
Click to expand...


So yes, you do think that hyping the coronavirus is fine. No lie there.

Again Democrats have this stupid you're so naive and innocent bu-bu-bu-but we were lied to!  Like the Iraq war.  The big lie of the Iraq war was Democrats saying you were lied to.  Now your big lie over the Biden virus is you were lied to.

Poor, naive wet behind the ears Democrats.  Here's a bottle.   Let me know when you want me to burp you.

Bunch of flaming fags


----------



## kaz

Mac1958 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The terms "downplay" and "lie" are not synonymous, simpleton.
> 
> Trump knew it was not anywhere near as bad as the preliminary numbers made it appear. Those early mortality rates were so high because only the sickest people were getting tested.
> 
> Trump knew this and even went on Hannity and said that his hunch was that the fatality rate was actually less than 1% even though the CDC was saying 3.4%. He knew that because, unlike leftist moonbats, he has a scientific mind. He understands how science works. And the Democrats gave him hell for "making up numbers".
> 
> Turns out that Trump was 100% correct, as usual. Scientists now have confirmed that the mortality rate is significantly less than 1% just as Trump said it was. Trump showed excellent leadership by playing down the preliminary numbers that he knew could be misleading to many folks and could cause panic.
> 
> That's not lying, you TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is accepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is troubling. Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much of an asshole do you have to be to continue to troll in here when no one wants you here? You dumbfuck, go take a walk in front of a truck on the highway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh oh, another meltdown on the way.
> 
> You really need to get me out of your head, Trumpster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol...You're not in anyone's head...You're too stupid for that dumbass.. I'm trying to save you further embarrassment posting the dumb shit you post.
> 
> See, you're like the pathetic dumbshit at the party. No one wants him there, but he like you is to stupid to pick up on the social cues..
> 
> So get lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a one trick pony.. very boring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do love irony!
Click to expand...


Mac1958:  No I'm not, you are!

Speaking of your being a one trick pony


----------



## iceberg

eddiew said:


> You republicans can't see that Trump is just Putins idiot??? WTF is wrong with you?


but after 4 year of lying and making shit up, you still can't prove it or find a link. 

Yet you continue to lie. 

what the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist:  Vote for my lily white ass or you're not black.   Republicans are going to keep you on the plantation.   Blacks are not diverse like Asians.   Then there's putting more non-violent black drug users in prison than anyone ever.  And the endless misquotes of Trump saying he said racist things when he didn't is flagrantly racist as it's targeting people by their skin color for manipulation.
> 
> Marxist:  The green new deal, anti-fracking, leftist violence destroying cities and rationalizing it.  And he was VP in the most Marxist government ever.
> 
> You know all this.  You claim to know all this stuff, but if you don't want to know it you're suddenly some dumb ass Kiwi backwoodsman who's never read a paper or seen a TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking blacks to vote for him is not racist. Give an example - a quote - where he actually says that.
> Anti-fracking is not Marxist. The Green Deal is not Marxist. You have NO clue what Marxism is. Not even an iota.
> 
> Show me one quote - in context - where Biden agrees with the violence. And who says they are leftists? Most are just opportunists. Nothing more. Nothing less. You just attribute them as Leftist because it suits you neocon agenda.
Click to expand...


When you talk, Nancy Pelosi's lips move.   

When you started by asking when Biden said blacks have to vote for him is racist, I just lost all interest in your stupid Democrat Party partisan rhetoric.  Of course it's racist to tell a black that if they don't vote for your lily white ass they aren't black.   You're an imbecile.   A trademark and requirement of being a Democrat.

All your post is covering your ears and saying no it's not, no it's not, no it's not.  That you do know all this and are denying it shows how completely disingenuous you are.

You found love, the Democrat party.  I hope you're happy together


----------



## eddiew

iceberg said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You republicans can't see that Trump is just Putins idiot??? WTF is wrong with you?
> 
> 
> 
> but after 4 year of lying and making shit up, you still can't prove it or find a link.
> 
> Yet you continue to lie.
> 
> what the fuck is wrong with you?
Click to expand...

Trumps ACTIONS and IN ACTIONS , speak 1000 words  Republicans themselves know russia interfered in our election in 2016 in favor of trump and they're doing it again You think trump wants to hurt the goose that lays the golden eggs for him?? Whats astounds me is the stupidity shown by you and others in not realizing what Trump is doing to America


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know about the crime bill Biden wrote and all the blacks it locked up?   See, when it comes to Democrats, you pounce and know all this stuff and argue it.
> 
> But with Democrats cutting a big old fart, you're like what?  I don't smell anything, nothing at all.  Do research for me.
> 
> You're clearly like every other Democrat in that you won't man up to it when you get it, you keep asking for things you've seen over and over and over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) What are the nuts and bolts of the legislation?
> 2) Does it specifically mention blacks?
> 3) Who voted on the bill (for and against)?
> 4) Who sponsored the bill?
> 
> See, you need to go indepth. You live in a neocon soundbite world. I look past two-minute blogs and vlogs by the likes of Hannity, Beck, Jones and all the other right-wing loons.
Click to expand...


If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.

Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know about the crime bill Biden wrote and all the blacks it locked up?   See, when it comes to Democrats, you pounce and know all this stuff and argue it.
> 
> But with Democrats cutting a big old fart, you're like what?  I don't smell anything, nothing at all.  Do research for me.
> 
> You're clearly like every other Democrat in that you won't man up to it when you get it, you keep asking for things you've seen over and over and over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) What are the nuts and bolts of the legislation?
> 2) Does it specifically mention blacks?
> 3) Who voted on the bill (for and against)?
> 4) Who sponsored the bill?
> 
> See, you need to go indepth. You live in a neocon soundbite world. I look past two-minute blogs and vlogs by the likes of Hannity, Beck, Jones and all the other right-wing loons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
Click to expand...

We rate your post FALSE KAZ
*Our ruling: False*
Our research finds that while the crime bill did increase the prison population in states, it did not bring about a mass incarceration relative to earlier years. Rather, it coincided with a slowdown in the annual grown of the state and federal prison population. Nor did it bring about mass incarceration of Black people, compared to before the bill was passed. We rate this claim as FALSE.


----------



## kaz

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit, it's not that.   You do hate him, you don't pity him, and you were doing it specifically to be condescending as an insult.  That is what it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol ....  like you know anything.
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> <psssst>
> 
> i pity you too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should pity hack partisans, like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor girl.  You pity people who believe we can make our own decisions and pay our own bills.   You are wise and sophisticated and know you need government to take care of and feed you.   You pity people who don't want that and want to do it on our own.
> 
> Yes, politicians love you, sure they do.  They'll take great care of you.   You've hit on the great insight of life.  Why do it yourself when government does it so much better than you, for you!
> 
> Sounds like self pity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!    got that all straight outa yer head, 'eh?
> 
> you remind me of donny.
> 
> such a pity.
Click to expand...


kaz:  I don't need government to make my decisions for me like you do

playtime:  OMG, that's like Trump!

You say that like it's an insult


----------



## kaz

Mac1958 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The terms "downplay" and "lie" are not synonymous, simpleton.
> 
> Trump knew it was not anywhere near as bad as the preliminary numbers made it appear. Those early mortality rates were so high because only the sickest people were getting tested.
> 
> Trump knew this and even went on Hannity and said that his hunch was that the fatality rate was actually less than 1% even though the CDC was saying 3.4%. He knew that because, unlike leftist moonbats, he has a scientific mind. He understands how science works. And the Democrats gave him hell for "making up numbers".
> 
> Turns out that Trump was 100% correct, as usual. Scientists now have confirmed that the mortality rate is significantly less than 1% just as Trump said it was. Trump showed excellent leadership by playing down the preliminary numbers that he knew could be misleading to many folks and could cause panic.
> 
> That's not lying, you TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is accepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is troubling. Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much of an asshole do you have to be to continue to troll in here when no one wants you here? You dumbfuck, go take a walk in front of a truck on the highway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh oh, another meltdown on the way.
> 
> You really need to get me out of your head, Trumpster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol...You're not in anyone's head...You're too stupid for that dumbass.. I'm trying to save you further embarrassment posting the dumb shit you post.
> 
> See, you're like the pathetic dumbshit at the party. No one wants him there, but he like you is to stupid to pick up on the social cues..
> 
> So get lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a one trick pony.. very boring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's Mac1958 all right
> 
> Mac1958:   You have to love and worship Trump or you'd never vote for him.  You have to support him on every position, you have to be OK with every word he utters.  He has to be your Messiah or you can't vote for him
> 
> Mac1958:  Biden?  You can vote for him if you don't like Trump
> 
> Mac1958:   You have to love and worship Trump or you'd never vote for him.  You have to support him on every position, you have to be OK with every word he utters.  He has to be your Messiah or you can't vote for him
> 
> Mac1958:  Biden?  You can vote for him if you don't like Trump
> 
> Mac1958:   You have to love and worship Trump or you'd never vote for him.  You have to support him on every position, you have to be OK with every word he utters.  He has to be your Messiah or you can't vote for him
> 
> Mac1958:  Biden?  You can vote for him if you don't like Trump
> 
> Mac1958:   You have to love and worship Trump or you'd never vote for him.  You have to support him on every position, you have to be OK with every word he utters.  He has to be your Messiah or you can't vote for him
> 
> Mac1958:  Biden?  You can vote for him if you don't like Trump
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I exist FAR too far up in your heads.
> 
> It's a weird mix of flattering and creepy!
Click to expand...


We've covered this, Mac.  Yes, you are a legend.  You write posts on message boards and get replies.  It's fantasmotastic, you're a literary God.  Few can do that.

Oh wait, you replied to me.  So you're creepy and flatting me too!  Thanks!


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know about the crime bill Biden wrote and all the blacks it locked up?   See, when it comes to Democrats, you pounce and know all this stuff and argue it.
> 
> But with Democrats cutting a big old fart, you're like what?  I don't smell anything, nothing at all.  Do research for me.
> 
> You're clearly like every other Democrat in that you won't man up to it when you get it, you keep asking for things you've seen over and over and over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) What are the nuts and bolts of the legislation?
> 2) Does it specifically mention blacks?
> 3) Who voted on the bill (for and against)?
> 4) Who sponsored the bill?
> 
> See, you need to go indepth. You live in a neocon soundbite world. I look past two-minute blogs and vlogs by the likes of Hannity, Beck, Jones and all the other right-wing loons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We rate your post FALSE KAZ
> *Our ruling: False*
> Our research finds that while the crime bill did increase the prison population in states, it did not bring about a mass incarceration relative to earlier years. Rather, it coincided with a slowdown in the annual grown of the state and federal prison population. Nor did it bring about mass incarceration of Black people, compared to before the bill was passed. We rate this claim as FALSE.
Click to expand...


Yes, that was an interesting leftist spin.

What they argued was that blacks were incarcerated at higher rates already and the crime bill didn't change the rates that blacks were being incarcerated even though more blacks were incarcerated under the crime bill.

Democrats can spin anything and the stupid and uninformed don't question it


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You republicans can't see that Trump is just Putins idiot??? WTF is wrong with you?
> 
> 
> 
> but after 4 year of lying and making shit up, you still can't prove it or find a link.
> 
> Yet you continue to lie.
> 
> what the fuck is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps ACTIONS and IN ACTIONS , speak 1000 words  Republicans themselves know russia interfered in our election in 2016 in favor of trump and they're doing it again You think trump wants to hurt the goose that lays the golden eggs for him?? Whats astounds me is the stupidity shown by you and others in not realizing what Trump is doing to America
Click to expand...

And what astounds me is for all your whining and complaining and attacking the President.....you choose a hump with less brains than a clothing store mannequin as your candidate.


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know about the crime bill Biden wrote and all the blacks it locked up?   See, when it comes to Democrats, you pounce and know all this stuff and argue it.
> 
> But with Democrats cutting a big old fart, you're like what?  I don't smell anything, nothing at all.  Do research for me.
> 
> You're clearly like every other Democrat in that you won't man up to it when you get it, you keep asking for things you've seen over and over and over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) What are the nuts and bolts of the legislation?
> 2) Does it specifically mention blacks?
> 3) Who voted on the bill (for and against)?
> 4) Who sponsored the bill?
> 
> See, you need to go indepth. You live in a neocon soundbite world. I look past two-minute blogs and vlogs by the likes of Hannity, Beck, Jones and all the other right-wing loons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We rate your post FALSE KAZ
> *Our ruling: False*
> Our research finds that while the crime bill did increase the prison population in states, it did not bring about a mass incarceration relative to earlier years. Rather, it coincided with a slowdown in the annual grown of the state and federal prison population. Nor did it bring about mass incarceration of Black people, compared to before the bill was passed. We rate this claim as FALSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that was an interesting leftist spin.
> 
> What they argued was that blacks were incarcerated at higher rates already and the crime bill didn't change the rates that blacks were being incarcerated even though more blacks were incarcerated under the crime bill.
> 
> Democrats can spin anything and the stupid and uninformed don't question it
Click to expand...

Speaking of not questioning  kaz,, when have you questioned this miserable failure in our WH now ?    Seems to me you bash a great president like Obama but stay silent on Americas disgrace ,Trump


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You republicans can't see that Trump is just Putins idiot??? WTF is wrong with you?
> 
> 
> 
> but after 4 year of lying and making shit up, you still can't prove it or find a link.
> 
> Yet you continue to lie.
> 
> what the fuck is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps ACTIONS and IN ACTIONS , speak 1000 words  Republicans themselves know russia interfered in our election in 2016 in favor of trump and they're doing it again You think trump wants to hurt the goose that lays the golden eggs for him?? Whats astounds me is the stupidity shown by you and others in not realizing what Trump is doing to America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what astounds me is for all your whining and complaining and attacking the President.....you choose a hump with less brains than a clothing store mannequin as your candidate.
Click to expand...

Biden could check his brains and experience at the door and still be a far better man, a far better president than this pos Trump


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know about the crime bill Biden wrote and all the blacks it locked up?   See, when it comes to Democrats, you pounce and know all this stuff and argue it.
> 
> But with Democrats cutting a big old fart, you're like what?  I don't smell anything, nothing at all.  Do research for me.
> 
> You're clearly like every other Democrat in that you won't man up to it when you get it, you keep asking for things you've seen over and over and over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) What are the nuts and bolts of the legislation?
> 2) Does it specifically mention blacks?
> 3) Who voted on the bill (for and against)?
> 4) Who sponsored the bill?
> 
> See, you need to go indepth. You live in a neocon soundbite world. I look past two-minute blogs and vlogs by the likes of Hannity, Beck, Jones and all the other right-wing loons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We rate your post FALSE KAZ
> *Our ruling: False*
> Our research finds that while the crime bill did increase the prison population in states, it did not bring about a mass incarceration relative to earlier years. Rather, it coincided with a slowdown in the annual grown of the state and federal prison population. Nor did it bring about mass incarceration of Black people, compared to before the bill was passed. We rate this claim as FALSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that was an interesting leftist spin.
> 
> What they argued was that blacks were incarcerated at higher rates already and the crime bill didn't change the rates that blacks were being incarcerated even though more blacks were incarcerated under the crime bill.
> 
> Democrats can spin anything and the stupid and uninformed don't question it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of not questioning  kaz,, when have you questioned this miserable failure in our WH now ?    Seems to me you bash a great president like Obama but stay silent on Americas disgrace ,Trump
Click to expand...


Stupid question.   When Democrats are constantly attacking Trump with absurd hyperbole, there's no room in that discussion to discuss how I disagree with Trump.

A teacher walks into a room and one kid is calling another Hitler, a Nazi, a hater, and the teacher is like, dude, stop, enough.  That doesn't mean she thinks the kid she defended is perfect.  There was no room in that discussion for that since the first kid was stuck on hyperbole


----------



## jc456

charwin95 said:


> Yes I can but it’s not worth orienting you. I gave you some important information so you don’t look stupid all the time. You don’t know anything zero non about Coronavirus. Then act like you know something. A typical Trump supporter.



ahhh, the standard, you don't have any information, so use the ploy of saying you can but don't.  Yep, we know demofks ways.


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You republicans can't see that Trump is just Putins idiot??? WTF is wrong with you?
> 
> 
> 
> but after 4 year of lying and making shit up, you still can't prove it or find a link.
> 
> Yet you continue to lie.
> 
> what the fuck is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps ACTIONS and IN ACTIONS , speak 1000 words  Republicans themselves know russia interfered in our election in 2016 in favor of trump and they're doing it again You think trump wants to hurt the goose that lays the golden eggs for him?? Whats astounds me is the stupidity shown by you and others in not realizing what Trump is doing to America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what astounds me is for all your whining and complaining and attacking the President.....you choose a hump with less brains than a clothing store mannequin as your candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden could check his brains and experience at the door and still be a far better man, a far better president than this pos Trump
Click to expand...

then why didn't he ever win?


----------



## jc456

charwin95 said:


> Oh Please. You are displaying a total accurate means of TDS Trump Derange Sympathizers.


absolutely no creativity.  shame.


----------



## jc456

bigrebnc1775 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and a majority of them did not die because of COVID 19
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> links have already been posted
Click to expand...

they have, I provided them at some point in here.,  he ignores the body of the thread and wash rinse repeat for him.  I will post them again, so he has them further in the body of the thread.

See post #974


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know about the crime bill Biden wrote and all the blacks it locked up?   See, when it comes to Democrats, you pounce and know all this stuff and argue it.
> 
> But with Democrats cutting a big old fart, you're like what?  I don't smell anything, nothing at all.  Do research for me.
> 
> You're clearly like every other Democrat in that you won't man up to it when you get it, you keep asking for things you've seen over and over and over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) What are the nuts and bolts of the legislation?
> 2) Does it specifically mention blacks?
> 3) Who voted on the bill (for and against)?
> 4) Who sponsored the bill?
> 
> See, you need to go indepth. You live in a neocon soundbite world. I look past two-minute blogs and vlogs by the likes of Hannity, Beck, Jones and all the other right-wing loons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We rate your post FALSE KAZ
> *Our ruling: False*
> Our research finds that while the crime bill did increase the prison population in states, it did not bring about a mass incarceration relative to earlier years. Rather, it coincided with a slowdown in the annual grown of the state and federal prison population. Nor did it bring about mass incarceration of Black people, compared to before the bill was passed. We rate this claim as FALSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that was an interesting leftist spin.
> 
> What they argued was that blacks were incarcerated at higher rates already and the crime bill didn't change the rates that blacks were being incarcerated even though more blacks were incarcerated under the crime bill.
> 
> Democrats can spin anything and the stupid and uninformed don't question it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of not questioning  kaz,, when have you questioned this miserable failure in our WH now ?    Seems to me you bash a great president like Obama but stay silent on Americas disgrace ,Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid question.   When Democrats are constantly attacking Trump with absurd hyperbole, there's no room in that discussion to discuss how I disagree with Trump.
> 
> A teacher walks into a room and one kid is calling another Hitler, a Nazi, a hater, and the teacher is like, dude, stop, enough.  That doesn't mean she thinks the kid she defended is perfect.  There was no room in that discussion for that since the first kid was stuck on hyperbole
Click to expand...

WHAT's absurd ??  His lies about the severity of the virus causing death unnecessarily  to umpteen 1000's  ? His failure to admit russian interference in our elections favoring him ?? His trying to manipulate healthcare info   or info on white supremacy??  Cause it'd make the pos look bad??  All that and more is absurd??


----------



## eddiew

And there's more  Trying to manipulate our voting  using the fn thief  post master to help him  and Barr not a wing man but protecting the pos...  Fat lying pos


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know about the crime bill Biden wrote and all the blacks it locked up?   See, when it comes to Democrats, you pounce and know all this stuff and argue it.
> 
> But with Democrats cutting a big old fart, you're like what?  I don't smell anything, nothing at all.  Do research for me.
> 
> You're clearly like every other Democrat in that you won't man up to it when you get it, you keep asking for things you've seen over and over and over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) What are the nuts and bolts of the legislation?
> 2) Does it specifically mention blacks?
> 3) Who voted on the bill (for and against)?
> 4) Who sponsored the bill?
> 
> See, you need to go indepth. You live in a neocon soundbite world. I look past two-minute blogs and vlogs by the likes of Hannity, Beck, Jones and all the other right-wing loons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We rate your post FALSE KAZ
> *Our ruling: False*
> Our research finds that while the crime bill did increase the prison population in states, it did not bring about a mass incarceration relative to earlier years. Rather, it coincided with a slowdown in the annual grown of the state and federal prison population. Nor did it bring about mass incarceration of Black people, compared to before the bill was passed. We rate this claim as FALSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that was an interesting leftist spin.
> 
> What they argued was that blacks were incarcerated at higher rates already and the crime bill didn't change the rates that blacks were being incarcerated even though more blacks were incarcerated under the crime bill.
> 
> Democrats can spin anything and the stupid and uninformed don't question it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of not questioning  kaz,, when have you questioned this miserable failure in our WH now ?    Seems to me you bash a great president like Obama but stay silent on Americas disgrace ,Trump
Click to expand...

Obama.....great president.....hahahahahahahahahaha....great America hater.....great racist....great apologizer.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You republicans can't see that Trump is just Putins idiot??? WTF is wrong with you?
> 
> 
> 
> but after 4 year of lying and making shit up, you still can't prove it or find a link.
> 
> Yet you continue to lie.
> 
> what the fuck is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps ACTIONS and IN ACTIONS , speak 1000 words  Republicans themselves know russia interfered in our election in 2016 in favor of trump and they're doing it again You think trump wants to hurt the goose that lays the golden eggs for him?? Whats astounds me is the stupidity shown by you and others in not realizing what Trump is doing to America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what astounds me is for all your whining and complaining and attacking the President.....you choose a hump with less brains than a clothing store mannequin as your candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden could check his brains and experience at the door and still be a far better man, a far better president than this pos Trump
Click to expand...

Hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## jc456

jc456 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and a majority of them did not die because of COVID 19
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> links have already been posted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have, I provided them at some point in here.,  he ignores the body of the thread and wash rinse repeat for him.  I will post them again, so he has them further in the body of the thread.
Click to expand...

QUOTE="jc456, post: 25466099, member: 46512"]


pknopp said:


> You seem to be pretty particular in the fraud you are willing to condemn.



CDC openly admits the numbers aren't real.  you should go on that thing called the internet and check them out.









						The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers
					

The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers, Fake death data,  CDC, coupled with wild guesstimates from experts, relentless barrage of fear porn the mainstream media subjects Americans to around the clock




					canadafreepress.com
				






			https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvss/coronavirus/Alert-2-New-ICD-code-introduced-for-COVID-19-deaths.pdf
		

[/QUOTE]


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The terms "downplay" and "lie" are not synonymous, simpleton.
> 
> Trump knew it was not anywhere near as bad as the preliminary numbers made it appear. Those early mortality rates were so high because only the sickest people were getting tested.
> 
> Trump knew this and even went on Hannity and said that his hunch was that the fatality rate was actually less than 1% even though the CDC was saying 3.4%. He knew that because, unlike leftist moonbats, he has a scientific mind. He understands how science works. And the Democrats gave him hell for "making up numbers".
> 
> Turns out that Trump was 100% correct, as usual. Scientists now have confirmed that the mortality rate is significantly less than 1% just as Trump said it was. Trump showed excellent leadership by playing down the preliminary numbers that he knew could be misleading to many folks and could cause panic.
> 
> That's not lying, you TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is accepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is troubling. Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much of an asshole do you have to be to continue to troll in here when no one wants you here? You dumbfuck, go take a walk in front of a truck on the highway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh oh, another meltdown on the way.
> 
> You really need to get me out of your head, Trumpster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol...You're not in anyone's head...You're too stupid for that dumbass.. I'm trying to save you further embarrassment posting the dumb shit you post.
> 
> See, you're like the pathetic dumbshit at the party. No one wants him there, but he like you is to stupid to pick up on the social cues..
> 
> So get lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a one trick pony.. very boring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do love irony!
Click to expand...

I saw you loved PeeWee Herman as well.  interesting.


----------



## jc456

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know about the crime bill Biden wrote and all the blacks it locked up?   See, when it comes to Democrats, you pounce and know all this stuff and argue it.
> 
> But with Democrats cutting a big old fart, you're like what?  I don't smell anything, nothing at all.  Do research for me.
> 
> You're clearly like every other Democrat in that you won't man up to it when you get it, you keep asking for things you've seen over and over and over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) What are the nuts and bolts of the legislation?
> 2) Does it specifically mention blacks?
> 3) Who voted on the bill (for and against)?
> 4) Who sponsored the bill?
> 
> See, you need to go indepth. You live in a neocon soundbite world. I look past two-minute blogs and vlogs by the likes of Hannity, Beck, Jones and all the other right-wing loons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We rate your post FALSE KAZ
> *Our ruling: False*
> Our research finds that while the crime bill did increase the prison population in states, it did not bring about a mass incarceration relative to earlier years. Rather, it coincided with a slowdown in the annual grown of the state and federal prison population. Nor did it bring about mass incarceration of Black people, compared to before the bill was passed. We rate this claim as FALSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that was an interesting leftist spin.
> 
> What they argued was that blacks were incarcerated at higher rates already and the crime bill didn't change the rates that blacks were being incarcerated even though more blacks were incarcerated under the crime bill.
> 
> Democrats can spin anything and the stupid and uninformed don't question it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of not questioning  kaz,, when have you questioned this miserable failure in our WH now ?    Seems to me you bash a great president like Obama but stay silent on Americas disgrace ,Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama.....great president.....hahahahahahahahahaha....great America hater.....great racist....great apologizer.
Click to expand...

what did Michael say when he won?  I'm sorry Michelle say.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know about the crime bill Biden wrote and all the blacks it locked up?   See, when it comes to Democrats, you pounce and know all this stuff and argue it.
> 
> But with Democrats cutting a big old fart, you're like what?  I don't smell anything, nothing at all.  Do research for me.
> 
> You're clearly like every other Democrat in that you won't man up to it when you get it, you keep asking for things you've seen over and over and over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) What are the nuts and bolts of the legislation?
> 2) Does it specifically mention blacks?
> 3) Who voted on the bill (for and against)?
> 4) Who sponsored the bill?
> 
> See, you need to go indepth. You live in a neocon soundbite world. I look past two-minute blogs and vlogs by the likes of Hannity, Beck, Jones and all the other right-wing loons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We rate your post FALSE KAZ
> *Our ruling: False*
> Our research finds that while the crime bill did increase the prison population in states, it did not bring about a mass incarceration relative to earlier years. Rather, it coincided with a slowdown in the annual grown of the state and federal prison population. Nor did it bring about mass incarceration of Black people, compared to before the bill was passed. We rate this claim as FALSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that was an interesting leftist spin.
> 
> What they argued was that blacks were incarcerated at higher rates already and the crime bill didn't change the rates that blacks were being incarcerated even though more blacks were incarcerated under the crime bill.
> 
> Democrats can spin anything and the stupid and uninformed don't question it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of not questioning  kaz,, when have you questioned this miserable failure in our WH now ?    Seems to me you bash a great president like Obama but stay silent on Americas disgrace ,Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid question.   When Democrats are constantly attacking Trump with absurd hyperbole, there's no room in that discussion to discuss how I disagree with Trump.
> 
> A teacher walks into a room and one kid is calling another Hitler, a Nazi, a hater, and the teacher is like, dude, stop, enough.  That doesn't mean she thinks the kid she defended is perfect.  There was no room in that discussion for that since the first kid was stuck on hyperbole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT's absurd ??  His lies about the severity of the virus causing death unnecessarily  to umpteen 1000's  ? His failure to admit russian interference in our elections favoring him ?? His trying to manipulate healthcare info   or info on white supremacy??  Cause it'd make the pos look bad??  All that and more is absurd??
Click to expand...

He has never lied about the severity of the leftyvirus.....what he was told early on turned out to be the lie.


----------



## jbrownson0831

jc456 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know about the crime bill Biden wrote and all the blacks it locked up?   See, when it comes to Democrats, you pounce and know all this stuff and argue it.
> 
> But with Democrats cutting a big old fart, you're like what?  I don't smell anything, nothing at all.  Do research for me.
> 
> You're clearly like every other Democrat in that you won't man up to it when you get it, you keep asking for things you've seen over and over and over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) What are the nuts and bolts of the legislation?
> 2) Does it specifically mention blacks?
> 3) Who voted on the bill (for and against)?
> 4) Who sponsored the bill?
> 
> See, you need to go indepth. You live in a neocon soundbite world. I look past two-minute blogs and vlogs by the likes of Hannity, Beck, Jones and all the other right-wing loons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We rate your post FALSE KAZ
> *Our ruling: False*
> Our research finds that while the crime bill did increase the prison population in states, it did not bring about a mass incarceration relative to earlier years. Rather, it coincided with a slowdown in the annual grown of the state and federal prison population. Nor did it bring about mass incarceration of Black people, compared to before the bill was passed. We rate this claim as FALSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that was an interesting leftist spin.
> 
> What they argued was that blacks were incarcerated at higher rates already and the crime bill didn't change the rates that blacks were being incarcerated even though more blacks were incarcerated under the crime bill.
> 
> Democrats can spin anything and the stupid and uninformed don't question it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of not questioning  kaz,, when have you questioned this miserable failure in our WH now ?    Seems to me you bash a great president like Obama but stay silent on Americas disgrace ,Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama.....great president.....hahahahahahahahahaha....great America hater.....great racist....great apologizer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what did Michael say when he won?  I'm sorry Michelle say.
Click to expand...

The First Wookie said he could finally be proud to be a Sasquatch making jerky commercials again.


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know about the crime bill Biden wrote and all the blacks it locked up?   See, when it comes to Democrats, you pounce and know all this stuff and argue it.
> 
> But with Democrats cutting a big old fart, you're like what?  I don't smell anything, nothing at all.  Do research for me.
> 
> You're clearly like every other Democrat in that you won't man up to it when you get it, you keep asking for things you've seen over and over and over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) What are the nuts and bolts of the legislation?
> 2) Does it specifically mention blacks?
> 3) Who voted on the bill (for and against)?
> 4) Who sponsored the bill?
> 
> See, you need to go indepth. You live in a neocon soundbite world. I look past two-minute blogs and vlogs by the likes of Hannity, Beck, Jones and all the other right-wing loons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We rate your post FALSE KAZ
> *Our ruling: False*
> Our research finds that while the crime bill did increase the prison population in states, it did not bring about a mass incarceration relative to earlier years. Rather, it coincided with a slowdown in the annual grown of the state and federal prison population. Nor did it bring about mass incarceration of Black people, compared to before the bill was passed. We rate this claim as FALSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that was an interesting leftist spin.
> 
> What they argued was that blacks were incarcerated at higher rates already and the crime bill didn't change the rates that blacks were being incarcerated even though more blacks were incarcerated under the crime bill.
> 
> Democrats can spin anything and the stupid and uninformed don't question it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of not questioning  kaz,, when have you questioned this miserable failure in our WH now ?    Seems to me you bash a great president like Obama but stay silent on Americas disgrace ,Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid question.   When Democrats are constantly attacking Trump with absurd hyperbole, there's no room in that discussion to discuss how I disagree with Trump.
> 
> A teacher walks into a room and one kid is calling another Hitler, a Nazi, a hater, and the teacher is like, dude, stop, enough.  That doesn't mean she thinks the kid she defended is perfect.  There was no room in that discussion for that since the first kid was stuck on hyperbole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT's absurd ??  His lies about the severity of the virus causing death unnecessarily  to umpteen 1000's  ? His failure to admit russian interference in our elections favoring him ?? His trying to manipulate healthcare info   or info on white supremacy??  Cause it'd make the pos look bad??  All that and more is absurd??
Click to expand...


----------



## jc456

jbrownson0831 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know about the crime bill Biden wrote and all the blacks it locked up?   See, when it comes to Democrats, you pounce and know all this stuff and argue it.
> 
> But with Democrats cutting a big old fart, you're like what?  I don't smell anything, nothing at all.  Do research for me.
> 
> You're clearly like every other Democrat in that you won't man up to it when you get it, you keep asking for things you've seen over and over and over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) What are the nuts and bolts of the legislation?
> 2) Does it specifically mention blacks?
> 3) Who voted on the bill (for and against)?
> 4) Who sponsored the bill?
> 
> See, you need to go indepth. You live in a neocon soundbite world. I look past two-minute blogs and vlogs by the likes of Hannity, Beck, Jones and all the other right-wing loons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We rate your post FALSE KAZ
> *Our ruling: False*
> Our research finds that while the crime bill did increase the prison population in states, it did not bring about a mass incarceration relative to earlier years. Rather, it coincided with a slowdown in the annual grown of the state and federal prison population. Nor did it bring about mass incarceration of Black people, compared to before the bill was passed. We rate this claim as FALSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that was an interesting leftist spin.
> 
> What they argued was that blacks were incarcerated at higher rates already and the crime bill didn't change the rates that blacks were being incarcerated even though more blacks were incarcerated under the crime bill.
> 
> Democrats can spin anything and the stupid and uninformed don't question it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of not questioning  kaz,, when have you questioned this miserable failure in our WH now ?    Seems to me you bash a great president like Obama but stay silent on Americas disgrace ,Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama.....great president.....hahahahahahahahahaha....great America hater.....great racist....great apologizer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what did Michael say when he won?  I'm sorry Michelle say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The First Wookie said he could finally be proud to be a Sasquatch making jerky commercials again.
Click to expand...


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> virus causing death unnecessarily to umpteen 1000's


explain


----------



## eddiew

jc456 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> virus causing death unnecessarily to umpteen 1000's
> 
> 
> 
> explain
Click to expand...

Explain ?? What are you ,,in 1st grade ? The POS was told how severe the disease is  and  then  spread the BS that all was well  Look it up,,,  cu and the traitors later ,,Markets open


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> virus causing death unnecessarily to umpteen 1000's
> 
> 
> 
> explain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain ?? What are you ,,in 1st grade ? The POS was told how severe the disease is  and  then  spread the BS that all was well  Look it up,,,  cu and the traitors later ,,Markets open
Click to expand...

Flu severity......shut down the country for the flu.


----------



## pknopp

jc456 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and a majority of them did not die because of COVID 19
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> links have already been posted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have, I provided them at some point in here.,  he ignores the body of the thread and wash rinse repeat for him.  I will post them again, so he has them further in the body of the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> QUOTE="jc456, post: 25466099, member: 46512"]
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be pretty particular in the fraud you are willing to condemn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CDC openly admits the numbers aren't real.  you should go on that thing called the internet and check them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers, Fake death data,  CDC, coupled with wild guesstimates from experts, relentless barrage of fear porn the mainstream media subjects Americans to around the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadafreepress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvss/coronavirus/Alert-2-New-ICD-code-introduced-for-COVID-19-deaths.pdf
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

 I never argued the numbers were all legit.


----------



## iceberg

eddiew said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You republicans can't see that Trump is just Putins idiot??? WTF is wrong with you?
> 
> 
> 
> but after 4 year of lying and making shit up, you still can't prove it or find a link.
> 
> Yet you continue to lie.
> 
> what the fuck is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps ACTIONS and IN ACTIONS , speak 1000 words  Republicans themselves know russia interfered in our election in 2016 in favor of trump and they're doing it again You think trump wants to hurt the goose that lays the golden eggs for him?? Whats astounds me is the stupidity shown by you and others in not realizing what Trump is doing to America
Click to expand...

What actions? 

The left is currently staging a violent coup cause there was ZERO PROOF to all your rantings. 

Zero proof, Eddie. 

It's pretty stupid for you to pretend like you do.


----------



## colfax_m

iceberg said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You republicans can't see that Trump is just Putins idiot??? WTF is wrong with you?
> 
> 
> 
> but after 4 year of lying and making shit up, you still can't prove it or find a link.
> 
> Yet you continue to lie.
> 
> what the fuck is wrong with you?
Click to expand...

It was blisteringly obvious years ago.








						Trump sides with Russia against FBI at Helsinki summit
					

The US president contradicts intelligence agencies over claims of interference in the US election.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## iceberg

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know about the crime bill Biden wrote and all the blacks it locked up?   See, when it comes to Democrats, you pounce and know all this stuff and argue it.
> 
> But with Democrats cutting a big old fart, you're like what?  I don't smell anything, nothing at all.  Do research for me.
> 
> You're clearly like every other Democrat in that you won't man up to it when you get it, you keep asking for things you've seen over and over and over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) What are the nuts and bolts of the legislation?
> 2) Does it specifically mention blacks?
> 3) Who voted on the bill (for and against)?
> 4) Who sponsored the bill?
> 
> See, you need to go indepth. You live in a neocon soundbite world. I look past two-minute blogs and vlogs by the likes of Hannity, Beck, Jones and all the other right-wing loons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We rate your post FALSE KAZ
> *Our ruling: False*
> Our research finds that while the crime bill did increase the prison population in states, it did not bring about a mass incarceration relative to earlier years. Rather, it coincided with a slowdown in the annual grown of the state and federal prison population. Nor did it bring about mass incarceration of Black people, compared to before the bill was passed. We rate this claim as FALSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that was an interesting leftist spin.
> 
> What they argued was that blacks were incarcerated at higher rates already and the crime bill didn't change the rates that blacks were being incarcerated even though more blacks were incarcerated under the crime bill.
> 
> Democrats can spin anything and the stupid and uninformed don't question it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of not questioning  kaz,, when have you questioned this miserable failure in our WH now ?    Seems to me you bash a great president like Obama but stay silent on Americas disgrace ,Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid question.   When Democrats are constantly attacking Trump with absurd hyperbole, there's no room in that discussion to discuss how I disagree with Trump.
> 
> A teacher walks into a room and one kid is calling another Hitler, a Nazi, a hater, and the teacher is like, dude, stop, enough.  That doesn't mean she thinks the kid she defended is perfect.  There was no room in that discussion for that since the first kid was stuck on hyperbole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT's absurd ??  His lies about the severity of the virus causing death unnecessarily  to umpteen 1000's  ? His failure to admit russian interference in our elections favoring him ?? His trying to manipulate healthcare info   or info on white supremacy??  Cause it'd make the pos look bad??  All that and more is absurd??
Click to expand...

Tons of claims. 

Zero proof. 

Stop being such a hateful bitch.


----------



## iceberg

colfax_m said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You republicans can't see that Trump is just Putins idiot??? WTF is wrong with you?
> 
> 
> 
> but after 4 year of lying and making shit up, you still can't prove it or find a link.
> 
> Yet you continue to lie.
> 
> what the fuck is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was blisteringly obvious years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump sides with Russia against FBI at Helsinki summit
> 
> 
> The US president contradicts intelligence agencies over claims of interference in the US election.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
Click to expand...

Oh king bias checks in. 

Then why isn't the left impeaching him, investigating or something?


----------



## jbrownson0831

iceberg said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You republicans can't see that Trump is just Putins idiot??? WTF is wrong with you?
> 
> 
> 
> but after 4 year of lying and making shit up, you still can't prove it or find a link.
> 
> Yet you continue to lie.
> 
> what the fuck is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was blisteringly obvious years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump sides with Russia against FBI at Helsinki summit
> 
> 
> The US president contradicts intelligence agencies over claims of interference in the US election.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh king bias checks in.
> 
> Then why isn't the left impeaching him, investigating or something?
Click to expand...

They are too busy now to do that....takes lots of time to prop Sleepy Joe up and work the marionette strings to move his mouth and arms


----------



## basquebromance

Trump Audio Shows He Freaked Out Over A Sneeze Even As He Downplayed COVID-19
					

In an appearance on "The Late Show," Bob Woodward shared a new recording that revealed the president's private alarm over the virus.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## iceberg

jbrownson0831 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You republicans can't see that Trump is just Putins idiot??? WTF is wrong with you?
> 
> 
> 
> but after 4 year of lying and making shit up, you still can't prove it or find a link.
> 
> Yet you continue to lie.
> 
> what the fuck is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was blisteringly obvious years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump sides with Russia against FBI at Helsinki summit
> 
> 
> The US president contradicts intelligence agencies over claims of interference in the US election.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh king bias checks in.
> 
> Then why isn't the left impeaching him, investigating or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are too busy now to do that....takes lots of time to prop Sleepy Joe up and work the marionette strings to move his mouth and arms
Click to expand...

And it didn't happen.


----------



## colfax_m

iceberg said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You republicans can't see that Trump is just Putins idiot??? WTF is wrong with you?
> 
> 
> 
> but after 4 year of lying and making shit up, you still can't prove it or find a link.
> 
> Yet you continue to lie.
> 
> what the fuck is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was blisteringly obvious years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump sides with Russia against FBI at Helsinki summit
> 
> 
> The US president contradicts intelligence agencies over claims of interference in the US election.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh king bias checks in.
> 
> Then why isn't the left impeaching him, investigating or something?
Click to expand...

They have been trying but Trump refuses to cooperate with basically anything. Witnesses aren’t being produced. Documents aren’t being produced. Everything has been in court for years and no resolution. Hell, he’s already canned about half of the IGs for no particular reason. Trump has managed to effectively end oversight.

This should actually be quite worrisome to you.


----------



## jc456

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and a majority of them did not die because of COVID 19
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> links have already been posted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have, I provided them at some point in here.,  he ignores the body of the thread and wash rinse repeat for him.  I will post them again, so he has them further in the body of the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> QUOTE="jc456, post: 25466099, member: 46512"]
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be pretty particular in the fraud you are willing to condemn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CDC openly admits the numbers aren't real.  you should go on that thing called the internet and check them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers, Fake death data,  CDC, coupled with wild guesstimates from experts, relentless barrage of fear porn the mainstream media subjects Americans to around the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadafreepress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvss/coronavirus/Alert-2-New-ICD-code-introduced-for-COVID-19-deaths.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I never argued the numbers were all legit.
[/QUOTE]
ok, then what is your argument?


----------



## pknopp

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and a majority of them did not die because of COVID 19
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> links have already been posted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have, I provided them at some point in here.,  he ignores the body of the thread and wash rinse repeat for him.  I will post them again, so he has them further in the body of the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> QUOTE="jc456, post: 25466099, member: 46512"]
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be pretty particular in the fraud you are willing to condemn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CDC openly admits the numbers aren't real.  you should go on that thing called the internet and check them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers, Fake death data,  CDC, coupled with wild guesstimates from experts, relentless barrage of fear porn the mainstream media subjects Americans to around the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadafreepress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvss/coronavirus/Alert-2-New-ICD-code-introduced-for-COVID-19-deaths.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never argued the numbers were all legit.
Click to expand...

ok, then what is your argument?
[/QUOTE]

 You replied to it.


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> They have been trying but Trump refuses to cooperate with basically anything. Witnesses aren’t being produced. Documents aren’t being produced. Everything has been in court for years and no resolution. Hell, he’s already canned about half of the IGs for no particular reason. Trump has managed to effectively end oversight.
> 
> This should actually be quite worrisome to you.


dang, now that's special.  trump is supposed to help demofks impeach himself.  folks, truly one can't make up this kind of stupid.  This punk must have a degree for stupid.

I supposed you think a person on trial gives the prosecution all of their material as well?  I mean, it is what you said.  punks who are on trial or investigation should just confess and get the fk out of the way cause they didn't like them.  ohhhhhkay francis.


----------



## jc456

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and a majority of them did not die because of COVID 19
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> links have already been posted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have, I provided them at some point in here.,  he ignores the body of the thread and wash rinse repeat for him.  I will post them again, so he has them further in the body of the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> QUOTE="jc456, post: 25466099, member: 46512"]
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be pretty particular in the fraud you are willing to condemn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CDC openly admits the numbers aren't real.  you should go on that thing called the internet and check them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers, Fake death data,  CDC, coupled with wild guesstimates from experts, relentless barrage of fear porn the mainstream media subjects Americans to around the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadafreepress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvss/coronavirus/Alert-2-New-ICD-code-introduced-for-COVID-19-deaths.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never argued the numbers were all legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, then what is your argument?
Click to expand...


You replied to it.
[/QUOTE]
where?  not in that thread.  so please save me all the running around trying to organize your stupid ass, and just give me your argument.,


----------



## pknopp

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and a majority of them did not die because of COVID 19
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> links have already been posted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have, I provided them at some point in here.,  he ignores the body of the thread and wash rinse repeat for him.  I will post them again, so he has them further in the body of the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> QUOTE="jc456, post: 25466099, member: 46512"]
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be pretty particular in the fraud you are willing to condemn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CDC openly admits the numbers aren't real.  you should go on that thing called the internet and check them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers, Fake death data,  CDC, coupled with wild guesstimates from experts, relentless barrage of fear porn the mainstream media subjects Americans to around the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadafreepress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvss/coronavirus/Alert-2-New-ICD-code-introduced-for-COVID-19-deaths.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never argued the numbers were all legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, then what is your argument?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You replied to it.
Click to expand...

where?  not in that thread.  so please save me all the running around trying to organize your stupid ass, and just give me your argument.,
[/QUOTE]

 " You seem to be pretty particular in the fraud you are willing to condemn. "

 People are incredibly particular in the fraud they are willing to condemn.


----------



## jc456

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and a majority of them did not die because of COVID 19
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> links have already been posted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have, I provided them at some point in here.,  he ignores the body of the thread and wash rinse repeat for him.  I will post them again, so he has them further in the body of the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> QUOTE="jc456, post: 25466099, member: 46512"]
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be pretty particular in the fraud you are willing to condemn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CDC openly admits the numbers aren't real.  you should go on that thing called the internet and check them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers, Fake death data,  CDC, coupled with wild guesstimates from experts, relentless barrage of fear porn the mainstream media subjects Americans to around the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadafreepress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvss/coronavirus/Alert-2-New-ICD-code-introduced-for-COVID-19-deaths.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never argued the numbers were all legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, then what is your argument?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You replied to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where?  not in that thread.  so please save me all the running around trying to organize your stupid ass, and just give me your argument.,
Click to expand...


" You seem to be pretty particular in the fraud you are willing to condemn. "

People are incredibly particular in the fraud they are willing to condemn.
[/QUOTE]
yep and the cdc is committing daily,  again, if you don't have problems with the numbers I presented, means you agree the numbers aren't real.  that makes them fraudulent then.  Now, if you don't agree with my post on the numbers, why did you just post "I never argued the numbers were all legit."

educated people call your posts double speak.


----------



## easyt65

Impressive - 186 'pages' of commentary on radical left wing foreign-funded, Democrat-supported/facilitated domestic terrorist-supporting fragile snowflakes being butt-hurt and more triggered than usual because the President of the United States  chose NOT to verbally engage in fear mongering to avoid citizen and market panic while he was taking action to protect the United States and citizens...while Democrats - as all of the evidence shows - publicly and legislatively attempted to opposed those life-saving actions, advising Americans to do things that would put them at more risk, cause the virus to spread, and would lead to more death. 

Bwuhahahaha....

The Democrats are foaming at the mouth because the president did not use proven horrifically inaccurate projected statistical numbers, produced by what scientists all say was the worst model that could have been used, to scare the hell out of Americans and collapse the markets....

...meanwhile snowflakes remain silent, refusing to rebuke / condemn Democrats who literally MURDERED THOUSANDS of US citizens by intentionally enforcing mandates they KNEW would result in needless deaths...

...meanwhile snowflakes remain silent, refusing to rebuke / condemn the Un-Constitutional / illegal pandemic fear-mongering-fueled power grabs by Democrats who oppressed citizens, trampled their Constitutional and Civil Rights...

...meanwhile snowflakes remain silent, unless to falsely accuse the President, over Democrat-run cities being besieged by outside, foreign enemy-funded domestic terrorists who have held parts of cities hostage, looted, burned, destroyed, assaulted, murdered, and have begun open, public ambushes / assassination attempt against policemen. (Democrat Politicians, even Biden, remain silent after the assassination attempts on2 more policemen'!

After / Considering all of this, here we are, 186'pages' later, with pro-Marxist, pro-foreign-enemy/Democrat supported domestic-terrorist-supporting snowflakes attempting to defend the treasonous party the old Democratic party has become since being taken over by openly anti-American, pro-Socialist/Marxist forces that are waging a full-fledged war against the United States of America. 

You snowflakes may not believe we are now at war against enemies of the state, but this is what an insurgency internal war looks like.  The pillars of our nation are being attacked, our cities are being destroyed, our protecting/security/justice agencies (the police) are being targeted/hunted/assassinated, not only are th4y burning our cities but setting wildfire that are burning the nation.... 

This has nothing to do with George Floyd. We are at War. Snowflakes need to wake the F* up....or maybe thy are fully aware of who they support / defend are and seek the same thing - the overthrow of the US govt and its conversion to Socialism.


----------



## pknopp

jc456 said:


> CDC openly admits the numbers aren't real.  you should go on that thing called the internet and check them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers, Fake death data,  CDC, coupled with wild guesstimates from experts, relentless barrage of fear porn the mainstream media subjects Americans to around the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadafreepress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvss/coronavirus/Alert-2-New-ICD-code-introduced-for-COVID-19-deaths.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never argued the numbers were all legit.
> ok, then what is your argument?
> 
> 
> You replied to it.
> 
> where?  not in that thread.  so please save me all the running around trying to organize your stupid ass, and just give me your argument.,
> 
> " You seem to be pretty particular in the fraud you are willing to condemn. "
> 
> People are incredibly particular in the fraud they are willing to condemn.
> 
> yep and the cdc is committing daily,  again, if you don't have problems with the numbers I presented, means you agree the numbers aren't real.  that makes them fraudulent then.  Now, if you don't agree with my post on the numbers, why did you just post "I never argued the numbers were all legit."



 Because I had two points to make.


----------



## jc456

easyt65 said:


> Impressive - 186 'pages' of commentary on radical left wing foreign-funded, Democrat-supported/facilitated domestic terrorist-supporting fragile snowflakes being butt-hurt and more triggered than usual because the President of the United States  chose NOT to verbally engage in fear mongering to avoid citizen and market panic while he was taking action to protect the United States and citizens...while Democrats - as all of the evidence shows - publicly and legislatively attempted to opposed those life-saving actions, advising Americans to do things that would put them at more risk, cause the virus to spread, and would lead to more death.
> 
> Bwuhahahaha....
> 
> The Democrats are foaming at the mouth because the president did not use proven horrifically inaccurate projected statistical numbers, produced by what scientists all say was the worst model that could have been used, to scare the hell out of Americans and collapse the markets....
> 
> ...meanwhile snowflakes remain silent, refusing to rebuke / condemn Democrats who literally MURDERED THOUSANDS of US citizens by intentionally enforcing mandates they KNEW would result in needless deaths...
> 
> ...meanwhile snowflakes remain silent, refusing to rebuke / condemn the Un-Constitutional / illegal pandemic fear-mongering-fueled power grabs by Democrats who oppressed citizens, trampled their Constitutional and Civil Rights...
> 
> ...meanwhile snowflakes remain silent, unless to falsely accuse the President, over Democrat-run cities being besieged by outside, foreign enemy-funded domestic terrorists who have held parts of cities hostage, looted, burned, destroyed, assaulted, murdered, and have begun open, public ambushes / assassination attempt against policemen. (Democrat Politicians, even Biden, remain silent after the assassination attempts on2 more policemen'!
> 
> After / Considering all of this, here we are, 186'pages' later, with pro-Marxist, pro-foreign-enemy/Democrat supported domestic-terrorist-supporting snowflakes attempting to defend the treasonous party the old Democratic party has become since being taken over by openly anti-American, pro-Socialist/Marxist forces that are waging a full-fledged war against the United States of America.
> 
> You snowflakes may not believe we are now at war against enemies of the state, but this is what an insurgency internal war looks like.  The pillars of our nation are being attacked, our cities are being destroyed, our protecting/security/justice agencies (the police) are being targeted/hunted/assassinated, not only are th4y burning our cities but setting wildfire that are burning the nation....
> 
> This has nothing to do with George Floyd. We are at War. Snowflakes need to wake the F* up....or maybe thy are fully aware of who they support / defend are and seek the same thing - the overthrow of the US govt and its conversion to Socialism.


don't most losers like the demofks, state they could do this or that better?  it's a human trait.  however, they failed at the h1n1, so there is that.  didn't people die?  I'm just pointing out facts.  in fact, the number that died was,






						COVID-19 deaths compared with “Swine Flu” - CEBM
					

The age affected structure doesn’t fit with pandemic theory Carl  Heneghan,  Tom Jefferson “It is a capital mistake to theorize




					www.cebm.net
				



.

splain Lucy!!!!!

BTW, why no masks?

one more thing, we're six months into this nonsense now and I still haven't heard of one person being sick.,  not fking one.


----------



## jc456

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC openly admits the numbers aren't real.  you should go on that thing called the internet and check them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers, Fake death data,  CDC, coupled with wild guesstimates from experts, relentless barrage of fear porn the mainstream media subjects Americans to around the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadafreepress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvss/coronavirus/Alert-2-New-ICD-code-introduced-for-COVID-19-deaths.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never argued the numbers were all legit.
> ok, then what is your argument?
> 
> 
> You replied to it.
> 
> where?  not in that thread.  so please save me all the running around trying to organize your stupid ass, and just give me your argument.,
> 
> " You seem to be pretty particular in the fraud you are willing to condemn. "
> 
> People are incredibly particular in the fraud they are willing to condemn.
> 
> yep and the cdc is committing daily,  again, if you don't have problems with the numbers I presented, means you agree the numbers aren't real.  that makes them fraudulent then.  Now, if you don't agree with my post on the numbers, why did you just post "I never argued the numbers were all legit."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I had two points to make.
Click to expand...

what are they? I'm  still waiting


----------



## pknopp

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC openly admits the numbers aren't real.  you should go on that thing called the internet and check them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers, Fake death data,  CDC, coupled with wild guesstimates from experts, relentless barrage of fear porn the mainstream media subjects Americans to around the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadafreepress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvss/coronavirus/Alert-2-New-ICD-code-introduced-for-COVID-19-deaths.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never argued the numbers were all legit.
> ok, then what is your argument?
> 
> 
> You replied to it.
> 
> where?  not in that thread.  so please save me all the running around trying to organize your stupid ass, and just give me your argument.,
> 
> " You seem to be pretty particular in the fraud you are willing to condemn. "
> 
> People are incredibly particular in the fraud they are willing to condemn.
> 
> yep and the cdc is committing daily,  again, if you don't have problems with the numbers I presented, means you agree the numbers aren't real.  that makes them fraudulent then.  Now, if you don't agree with my post on the numbers, why did you just post "I never argued the numbers were all legit."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I had two points to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are they? I'm  still waiting
Click to expand...


 I made it. I don't believe the numbers are legit and I find it sad that people are so particular in what fraud they will accept and which they will condemn.


----------



## Faun

Muhammed said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.
> 
> So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie, you moron. He was 100% correct. The science has proven Trump right and proven the TDS afflicted morons such as yourself wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in public he said it's like the flu which kills between 25,000 and 69,000 per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It *IS* like the flu, you fucking moron.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dayum, there is nothing of his you won't swallow, is there? No, it's not like the flu. It's far deadlier. Which is what he told Woodward in private though he later lied to America.
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,000 in the U.S. out of 6,749,289 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9% nearly 30 times deadlier than the "regular flu."
> 
> That makes COVID-19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot. The mortality rate is not 2.9%, dumbass.
> 
> Who the fuck told you that shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you the numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, you're a conservative, which means you're anathema to numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a fucking idiot. You're too fucking stupid to comprehend the fact that not everybody who has been infected with the virus has been tested.
> 
> How did you get so fucking stupid? Huffing gasoline fumes? Sniffing airplane glue? Fetal Alcohol Syndrome?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck,  that's true of the flu too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You just keep on digging. You're too stupid to know any better.
> 
> The flu number is an estimate, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a range, ya flaming imbecile. I went with the worst case scenario and COVID-19 is still about 30 times deadlier. You demonstrate repeatedly why you're too dumb to understand Impeached Trump lied about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it that you're the only one here who cannot understand that your logic is flawed?
> 
> You are committing an apples/oranges logical fallacy, you fucking TDS afflicted moron.
Click to expand...

I'm comparing COVID-19 with the flu, which is what Impeached Trump did. In private, he said the death rate is 5 times higher than the flu; but in public, he said it's no worse than the flu.


----------



## Faun

Muhammed said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The terms "downplay" and "lie" are not synonymous, simpleton.
> 
> Trump knew it was not anywhere near as bad as the preliminary numbers made it appear. Those early mortality rates were so high because only the sickest people were getting tested.
> 
> Trump knew this and even went on Hannity and said that his hunch was that the fatality rate was actually less than 1% even though the CDC was saying 3.4%. He knew that because, unlike leftist moonbats, he has a scientific mind. He understands how science works. And the Democrats gave him hell for "making up numbers".
> 
> Turns out that Trump was 100% correct, as usual. Scientists now have confirmed that the mortality rate is significantly less than 1% just as Trump said it was. Trump showed excellent leadership by playing down the preliminary numbers that he knew could be misleading to many folks and could cause panic.
> 
> That's not lying, you TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is accepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is troubling. Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ridiculous desperate attempt to appropriate the term TDS is pathetic, you TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Your TDS makes you stupider by the day.
Click to expand...

Huh? TDS, *T*rump *D*efending *S*ycophant


----------



## jc456

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC openly admits the numbers aren't real.  you should go on that thing called the internet and check them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers, Fake death data,  CDC, coupled with wild guesstimates from experts, relentless barrage of fear porn the mainstream media subjects Americans to around the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadafreepress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvss/coronavirus/Alert-2-New-ICD-code-introduced-for-COVID-19-deaths.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never argued the numbers were all legit.
> ok, then what is your argument?
> 
> 
> You replied to it.
> 
> where?  not in that thread.  so please save me all the running around trying to organize your stupid ass, and just give me your argument.,
> 
> " You seem to be pretty particular in the fraud you are willing to condemn. "
> 
> People are incredibly particular in the fraud they are willing to condemn.
> 
> yep and the cdc is committing daily,  again, if you don't have problems with the numbers I presented, means you agree the numbers aren't real.  that makes them fraudulent then.  Now, if you don't agree with my post on the numbers, why did you just post "I never argued the numbers were all legit."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I had two points to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are they? I'm  still waiting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made it. I don't believe the numbers are legit and I find it sad that people are so particular in what fraud they will accept and which they will condemn.
Click to expand...

if you believe the numbers aren't legit, what was your issue with my post then?  See I'm still trying to figure out your response to me.

And, what was your second point?  you posted one.


----------



## pknopp

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC openly admits the numbers aren't real.  you should go on that thing called the internet and check them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers, Fake death data,  CDC, coupled with wild guesstimates from experts, relentless barrage of fear porn the mainstream media subjects Americans to around the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadafreepress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvss/coronavirus/Alert-2-New-ICD-code-introduced-for-COVID-19-deaths.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never argued the numbers were all legit.
> ok, then what is your argument?
> 
> 
> You replied to it.
> 
> where?  not in that thread.  so please save me all the running around trying to organize your stupid ass, and just give me your argument.,
> 
> " You seem to be pretty particular in the fraud you are willing to condemn. "
> 
> People are incredibly particular in the fraud they are willing to condemn.
> 
> yep and the cdc is committing daily,  again, if you don't have problems with the numbers I presented, means you agree the numbers aren't real.  that makes them fraudulent then.  Now, if you don't agree with my post on the numbers, why did you just post "I never argued the numbers were all legit."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I had two points to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are they? I'm  still waiting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made it. I don't believe the numbers are legit and I find it sad that people are so particular in what fraud they will accept and which they will condemn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you believe the numbers aren't legit, what was your issue with my post then?  See I'm still trying to figure out your response to me.
> 
> And, what was your second point?  you posted one.
Click to expand...


 I don't. I just wish people had an issue with all fraud.


----------



## Faun

j-mac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, at the very same time Nancy was running around Chinatown without a mask, telling people to come on down, it’s safe....But, that’s ok I guess.
Click to expand...

And she's not the president. Impeached Trump had access to more information than she had. Now we know Impeached Trump knew from early on how deadly this virus is; even though he was telling the publicity was no different than the flu and what a great job he was doing keeping it under control and how it could miraculously just disappear.


----------



## Faun

j-mac said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The terms "downplay" and "lie" are not synonymous, simpleton.
> 
> Trump knew it was not anywhere near as bad as the preliminary numbers made it appear. Those early mortality rates were so high because only the sickest people were getting tested.
> 
> Trump knew this and even went on Hannity and said that his hunch was that the fatality rate was actually less than 1% even though the CDC was saying 3.4%. He knew that because, unlike leftist moonbats, he has a scientific mind. He understands how science works. And the Democrats gave him hell for "making up numbers".
> 
> Turns out that Trump was 100% correct, as usual. Scientists now have confirmed that the mortality rate is significantly less than 1% just as Trump said it was. Trump showed excellent leadership by playing down the preliminary numbers that he knew could be misleading to many folks and could cause panic.
> 
> That's not lying, you TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is accepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is troubling. Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much of an asshole do you have to be to continue to troll in here when no one wants you here? You dumbfuck, go take a walk in front of a truck on the highway.
Click to expand...

Of course you can't make others do what you want -- but you could always do that yourself if that's what you need to get away from mac.


----------



## Mac1958

Faun said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The terms "downplay" and "lie" are not synonymous, simpleton.
> 
> Trump knew it was not anywhere near as bad as the preliminary numbers made it appear. Those early mortality rates were so high because only the sickest people were getting tested.
> 
> Trump knew this and even went on Hannity and said that his hunch was that the fatality rate was actually less than 1% even though the CDC was saying 3.4%. He knew that because, unlike leftist moonbats, he has a scientific mind. He understands how science works. And the Democrats gave him hell for "making up numbers".
> 
> Turns out that Trump was 100% correct, as usual. Scientists now have confirmed that the mortality rate is significantly less than 1% just as Trump said it was. Trump showed excellent leadership by playing down the preliminary numbers that he knew could be misleading to many folks and could cause panic.
> 
> That's not lying, you TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is accepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is troubling. Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much of an asshole do you have to be to continue to troll in here when no one wants you here? You dumbfuck, go take a walk in front of a truck on the highway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you can't make others do what you want -- but you could always do that yourself if that's what you need to get away from mac.
Click to expand...

I think he'd rather just BITCH.


----------



## jc456

pknopp said:


> I don't. I just wish people had an issue with all fraud.


I do, I posted evidence of the fraud.  you responded like I committed fraud.  that's what's confusing me.


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> I think he'd rather just BITCH.


naw, he's just pointing out facts.


----------



## Faun

DBA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.
> 
> So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie, you moron. He was 100% correct. The science has proven Trump right and proven the TDS afflicted morons such as yourself wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in public he said it's like the flu which kills between 25,000 and 69,000 per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It *IS* like the flu, you fucking moron.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dayum, there is nothing of his you won't swallow, is there? No, it's not like the flu. It's far deadlier. Which is what he told Woodward in private though he later lied to America.
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,000 in the U.S. out of 6,749,289 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9% nearly 30 times deadlier than the "regular flu."
> 
> That makes COVID-19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not arguing for or against how lethal or not COVID is, but you do realize that it is likely that far, far, far more people have had COVID, likely as many or more than the 59 million you posted for the flu. Also, unlike the flu, COVID is likely listed as the cause of death much more frequently than the common flu due to the coding guidance issued by the CDC. If this is the case, which it is, the death rate for COVID is much smaller than 2.9%.
Click to expand...

You're delusional. There is literally zero evidence there have been more than 59 million cases of COVID-19 in tbe U.S. Shit, that's more than double the known cases in the entire world and we comprise only about 4% of the population.


----------



## Faun

j-mac said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The terms "downplay" and "lie" are not synonymous, simpleton.
> 
> Trump knew it was not anywhere near as bad as the preliminary numbers made it appear. Those early mortality rates were so high because only the sickest people were getting tested.
> 
> Trump knew this and even went on Hannity and said that his hunch was that the fatality rate was actually less than 1% even though the CDC was saying 3.4%. He knew that because, unlike leftist moonbats, he has a scientific mind. He understands how science works. And the Democrats gave him hell for "making up numbers".
> 
> Turns out that Trump was 100% correct, as usual. Scientists now have confirmed that the mortality rate is significantly less than 1% just as Trump said it was. Trump showed excellent leadership by playing down the preliminary numbers that he knew could be misleading to many folks and could cause panic.
> 
> That's not lying, you TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is accepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is troubling. Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much of an asshole do you have to be to continue to troll in here when no one wants you here? You dumbfuck, go take a walk in front of a truck on the highway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh oh, another meltdown on the way.
> 
> You really need to get me out of your head, Trumpster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol...You're not in anyone's head...You're too stupid for that dumbass.. I'm trying to save you further embarrassment posting the dumb shit you post.
> 
> See, you're like the pathetic dumbshit at the party. No one wants him there, but he like you is to stupid to pick up on the social cues..
> 
> So get lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a one trick pony.. very boring
Click to expand...

Really? Just one trick? That's all it took to get under your skin?


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.
> 
> So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie, you moron. He was 100% correct. The science has proven Trump right and proven the TDS afflicted morons such as yourself wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in public he said it's like the flu which kills between 25,000 and 69,000 per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It *IS* like the flu, you fucking moron.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dayum, there is nothing of his you won't swallow, is there? No, it's not like the flu. It's far deadlier. Which is what he told Woodward in private though he later lied to America.
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,000 in the U.S. out of 6,749,289 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9% nearly 30 times deadlier than the "regular flu."
> 
> That makes COVID-19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not arguing for or against how lethal or not COVID is, but you do realize that it is likely that far, far, far more people have had COVID, likely as many or more than the 59 million you posted for the flu. Also, unlike the flu, COVID is likely listed as the cause of death much more frequently than the common flu due to the coding guidance issued by the CDC. If this is the case, which it is, the death rate for COVID is much smaller than 2.9%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're delusional. There is literally zero evidence there have been more than 59 million cases of COVID-19 in tbe U.S. Shit, that's more than double the known cases in the entire world and we comprise only about 4% of the population.
Click to expand...

What does 94 million tests at about a 7.9% positive rate give you?  The more tests you do the more cases you get is that not in your libber math classes at grade school?  And the CDC and Penn State both have some evidence there are in fact many more cases.


----------



## meaner gene

DBA said:


> Not arguing for or against how lethal or not COVID is, but you do realize that it is likely that far, far, far more people have had COVID, likely as many or more than the 59 million you posted for the flu. Also, unlike the flu, COVID is likely listed as the cause of death much more frequently than the common flu due to the coding guidance issued by the CDC. If this is the case, which it is, the death rate for COVID is much smaller than 2.9%.





Faun said:


> You're delusional. There is literally zero evidence there have been more than 59 million cases of COVID-19 in tbe U.S. Shit, that's more than double the known cases in the entire world and we comprise only about 4% of the population.


They're trying to change the data to fit the reality in their heads.  They want the coronavirus to be no more lethal than the common flu, and the only way to do that is to chip away on the deaths, even claiming somebody in a car accident would be counted as a coronavirus death.  It still won't help, so they're trying to falsely inflate infections by an order of magnitude.


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not arguing for or against how lethal or not COVID is, but you do realize that it is likely that far, far, far more people have had COVID, likely as many or more than the 59 million you posted for the flu. Also, unlike the flu, COVID is likely listed as the cause of death much more frequently than the common flu due to the coding guidance issued by the CDC. If this is the case, which it is, the death rate for COVID is much smaller than 2.9%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're delusional. There is literally zero evidence there have been more than 59 million cases of COVID-19 in tbe U.S. Shit, that's more than double the known cases in the entire world and we comprise only about 4% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're trying to change the data to fit the reality in their heads.  They want the coronavirus to be no more lethal than the common flu, and the only way to do that is to chip away on the deaths, even claiming somebody in a car accident would be counted as a coronavirus death.  It still won't help, so they're trying to falsely inflate infections by an order of magnitude.
Click to expand...

What do you know about it? There is factual evidence of the false reporting of positive cases from people never tested from a number of people. Didn't Killer Cuomo also add about 3500 deaths to the Covid category that were never tested for the virus, of course without counting each death as a positive case? So just who is the "they" doing all this manipulating?


----------



## Faun

iceberg said:


> considering the left is full of fucks that believe Trump told you to drink bleach, yall are full of shit and hunting as usual.


He said, "inject" "disinfectants," not drink bleach.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
Click to expand...

Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.


so you're saying he lied about his own business doing well?  that's all he said.  it isn't a feeling, it's his facts.  dude, you truly are a fkwad and a half.  do you have friends?


----------



## meaner gene

jbrownson0831 said:


> Didn't Killer Cuomo also add about 3500 deaths to the Covid category that were never tested for the virus, of course without counting each death as a positive case? So just who is the "they" doing all this manipulating?


If they were never tested, why are you calling him "killer Cuomo".  If they weren't tested, those people died of other causes, like old age, and you're blaming their deaths on Cuomo.

If you're going to spew talking points, at least make sure they don't discredit your other talking points.


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> If they were never tested, why are you calling him "killer Cuomo". If they weren't tested, those people died of other causes, like old age, and you're blaming their deaths on Cuomo.
> 
> If you're going to spew talking points, at least make sure they don't discredit your other talking points.


then why is the cdc claiming all deaths Wuhan flu?  we know not all of the dead were tested, yet they keep saying they died from Wuhan.  and you turn a blind eye.


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Killer Cuomo also add about 3500 deaths to the Covid category that were never tested for the virus, of course without counting each death as a positive case? So just who is the "they" doing all this manipulating?
> 
> 
> 
> If they were never tested, why are you calling him "killer Cuomo".  If they weren't tested, those people died of other causes, like old age, and you're blaming their deaths on Cuomo.
> 
> If you're going to spew talking points, at least make sure they don't discredit your other talking points.
Click to expand...

Hmmm thought we were talking about fudging the stats....and he is called Killer Cuomo because he murdered 35,000 NY citizens and/or illegals.....even without the 3500, however they were counted.  That pretty much led the country and globe.  I dont know why "they" wanted to classify untested deaths as Covid, or why "they" count people who aren't tested as positive.


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know about the crime bill Biden wrote and all the blacks it locked up?   See, when it comes to Democrats, you pounce and know all this stuff and argue it.
> 
> But with Democrats cutting a big old fart, you're like what?  I don't smell anything, nothing at all.  Do research for me.
> 
> You're clearly like every other Democrat in that you won't man up to it when you get it, you keep asking for things you've seen over and over and over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) What are the nuts and bolts of the legislation?
> 2) Does it specifically mention blacks?
> 3) Who voted on the bill (for and against)?
> 4) Who sponsored the bill?
> 
> See, you need to go indepth. You live in a neocon soundbite world. I look past two-minute blogs and vlogs by the likes of Hannity, Beck, Jones and all the other right-wing loons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We rate your post FALSE KAZ
> *Our ruling: False*
> Our research finds that while the crime bill did increase the prison population in states, it did not bring about a mass incarceration relative to earlier years. Rather, it coincided with a slowdown in the annual grown of the state and federal prison population. Nor did it bring about mass incarceration of Black people, compared to before the bill was passed. We rate this claim as FALSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that was an interesting leftist spin.
> 
> What they argued was that blacks were incarcerated at higher rates already and the crime bill didn't change the rates that blacks were being incarcerated even though more blacks were incarcerated under the crime bill.
> 
> Democrats can spin anything and the stupid and uninformed don't question it
Click to expand...

Poor kazzer, you admit the bill didn't affect the rate but you bleat otherwise anyway.


----------



## meaner gene

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> so you're saying he lied about his own business doing well?  that's all he said.  it isn't a feeling, it's his facts.  dude, you truly are a fkwad and a half.  do you have friends?
Click to expand...

Anecdotal evidence isn't evidence, until you have thousands and thousands of such stories, and then it becomes DATA.

Until then it's meaningless.  

Without the terrorist attacks of 9-11-01, there still would have been 8,000 deaths that day.  And each of them had nothing to do with it being 9-11.


----------



## jc456

jbrownson0831 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Killer Cuomo also add about 3500 deaths to the Covid category that were never tested for the virus, of course without counting each death as a positive case? So just who is the "they" doing all this manipulating?
> 
> 
> 
> If they were never tested, why are you calling him "killer Cuomo".  If they weren't tested, those people died of other causes, like old age, and you're blaming their deaths on Cuomo.
> 
> If you're going to spew talking points, at least make sure they don't discredit your other talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm thought we were talking about fudging the stats....and he is called Killer Cuomo because he murdered 35,000 NY citizens and/or illegals.....even without the 3500, however they were counted.  That pretty much led the country and globe.  I dont know why "they" wanted to classify untested deaths as Covid, or why "they" count people who aren't tested as positive.
Click to expand...

might as well light all the stats up since none are reliable.  a dmofk should go look up the word reliable.


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> Anecdotal evidence isn't evidence, until you have thousands and thousands of such stories, and then it becomes DATA.


we have all the necessary data to prove it.  we have the cdc admitting it.  dude, I posted it in post #974.  go read up

and for your information, if I know of twelve people, then there are others who know of twelve and so on and so on and so on.  so the more of me that have that information, the higher the number of fraudulent numbers.  but hey, stay stupid it is your degree.


----------



## meaner gene

jc456 said:


> then why is the cdc claiming all deaths Wuhan flu?  we know not all of the dead were tested, yet they keep saying they died from Wuhan.  and you turn a blind eye.



Call it old fashioned doctoring.  When somebody presents themselves, they go by the symptoms.  And  since Trump lied about everybody who needs a test gets one, they can't waste tests on somebody just to for sake of confirming what they already know.


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> so you're saying he lied about his own business doing well?  that's all he said.  it isn't a feeling, it's his facts.  dude, you truly are a fkwad and a half.  do you have friends?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anecdotal evidence isn't evidence, until you have thousands and thousands of such stories, and then it becomes DATA.
> 
> Until then it's meaningless.
> 
> Without the terrorist attacks of 9-11-01, there still would have been 8,000 deaths that day.  And each of them had nothing to do with it being 9-11.
Click to expand...

Pretty much like a wacko to try and equate a flu virus with a terrorist attack that killed thousands of Americans...that's how warped minds work right snowflake??


meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> then why is the cdc claiming all deaths Wuhan flu?  we know not all of the dead were tested, yet they keep saying they died from Wuhan.  and you turn a blind eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call it old fashioned doctoring.  When somebody presents themselves, they go by the symptoms.  And  since Trump lied about everybody who needs a test gets one, they can't waste tests on somebody just to for sake of confirming what they already know.
Click to expand...

94 million tests goofus....most in the world.  I can walk in right now and get tested with results back in a day.  Not sure who is adjusting the stats to make it look worse than it really is but the ability to get tested is right there.  Stop lying about Trump lying.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
Click to expand...

Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX

















Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.


----------



## meaner gene

jbrownson0831 said:


> Didn't Killer Cuomo also add about 3500 deaths to the Covid category that were never tested for the virus, of course without counting each death as a positive case? So just who is the "they" doing all this manipulating?





meaner gene said:


> If they were never tested, why are you calling him "killer Cuomo".  If they weren't tested, those people died of other causes, like old age, and you're blaming their deaths on Cuomo.





jbrownson0831 said:


> Hmmm thought we were talking about fudging the stats....and he is called Killer Cuomo because he murdered 35,000 NY citizens and/or illegals.....even without the 3500,


Yet those 3,500 are the only ones you can blame on a policy the governor could control.  The 35,000 are because Trump didn't cut off travel from europe until the end of february.  And governors have no power to exclude people the president allows into the country.

So you should blame the 35,000 in new york, and the other 160,000 in the rest of the country on Trump.


----------



## meaner gene

jc456 said:


> and for your information, if I know of twelve people, then there are others who know of twelve and so on and so on and so on.


This is just like the claims of millions of illegal votes.  That if you find 100, there must be 1,000.  If there are 1,000 there must be 10,000  and so on and so on until you're up in the millions, when all that existed was 100.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> virus causing death unnecessarily to umpteen 1000's
> 
> 
> 
> explain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain ?? What are you ,,in 1st grade ? The POS was told how severe the disease is  and  then  spread the BS that all was well  Look it up,,,  cu and the traitors later ,,Markets open
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flu severity......shut down the country for the flu.
Click to expand...

You're brain-dead, con. The flu leads to an estimated 37K deaths in the U.S. on average each year and is seasonal. COVID-19 has led to an estimated 200,000 deaths so far and we're little more than half way through its first year.


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Killer Cuomo also add about 3500 deaths to the Covid category that were never tested for the virus, of course without counting each death as a positive case? So just who is the "they" doing all this manipulating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they were never tested, why are you calling him "killer Cuomo".  If they weren't tested, those people died of other causes, like old age, and you're blaming their deaths on Cuomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm thought we were talking about fudging the stats....and he is called Killer Cuomo because he murdered 35,000 NY citizens and/or illegals.....even without the 3500,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet those 3,500 are the only ones you can blame on a policy the governor could control.  The 35,000 are because Trump didn't cut off travel from europe until the end of february.  And governors have no power to exclude people the president allows into the country.
> 
> So you should blame the 35,000 in new york, and the other 160,000 in the rest of the country on Trump.
Click to expand...

Wow what a moron.  The 3500 is a side issue, Killer Cuomo did the exact opposite of what anyone with a brain should have done.  Funny, now governors have no power when you are blaming things on the President but have ALL power when you want to say something positive....although there is nothing positive to say about any Dem controlled state, just incompetent leaders and runaway crime.  I don't blame anyone, I am a Republican.....so I place the responsibility for the people of any state right smack where it belongs...on the elected state officials.


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know about the crime bill Biden wrote and all the blacks it locked up?   See, when it comes to Democrats, you pounce and know all this stuff and argue it.
> 
> But with Democrats cutting a big old fart, you're like what?  I don't smell anything, nothing at all.  Do research for me.
> 
> You're clearly like every other Democrat in that you won't man up to it when you get it, you keep asking for things you've seen over and over and over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) What are the nuts and bolts of the legislation?
> 2) Does it specifically mention blacks?
> 3) Who voted on the bill (for and against)?
> 4) Who sponsored the bill?
> 
> See, you need to go indepth. You live in a neocon soundbite world. I look past two-minute blogs and vlogs by the likes of Hannity, Beck, Jones and all the other right-wing loons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We rate your post FALSE KAZ
> *Our ruling: False*
> Our research finds that while the crime bill did increase the prison population in states, it did not bring about a mass incarceration relative to earlier years. Rather, it coincided with a slowdown in the annual grown of the state and federal prison population. Nor did it bring about mass incarceration of Black people, compared to before the bill was passed. We rate this claim as FALSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that was an interesting leftist spin.
> 
> What they argued was that blacks were incarcerated at higher rates already and the crime bill didn't change the rates that blacks were being incarcerated even though more blacks were incarcerated under the crime bill.
> 
> Democrats can spin anything and the stupid and uninformed don't question it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor kazzer, you admit the bill didn't affect the rate but you bleat otherwise anyway.
Click to expand...


My claim wasn't about the rate, kiddie poo.  My claim was the crime bill locked up many non-violent black drug users.  Here's how you know that's what I meant.  It's what I said, kiddo.

Glad your friend is over, now run along and play, little boi


----------



## meaner gene

jbrownson0831 said:


> Pretty much like a wacko to try and equate a flu virus with a terrorist attack that killed thousands of Americans...that's how warped minds work right snowflake??



*Here’s how much the US has spent fighting terrorism since 9/11*

 totaled $2.8 trillion between fiscal year 2002 and 2017, per the newly released Stimson Center study. 

Now compare the numbers.

Dead from terrorism - under 4,000
Dead from coronavirus - over 190,000

Do the math.


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
Click to expand...

I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> virus causing death unnecessarily to umpteen 1000's
> 
> 
> 
> explain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain ?? What are you ,,in 1st grade ? The POS was told how severe the disease is  and  then  spread the BS that all was well  Look it up,,,  cu and the traitors later ,,Markets open
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flu severity......shut down the country for the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're brain-dead, con. The flu leads to an estimated 37K deaths in the U.S. on average each year and is seasonal. COVID-19 has led to an estimated 200,000 deaths so far and we're little more than half way through its first year.
Click to expand...

The flu is the true estimate, we base Covid on the documented stats....that we have...if other CDC and Penn State estimates are added then the flu is the Covid....that's not brain dead, that is logic and common sense.


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> virus causing death unnecessarily to umpteen 1000's
> 
> 
> 
> explain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain ?? What are you ,,in 1st grade ? The POS was told how severe the disease is  and  then  spread the BS that all was well  Look it up,,,  cu and the traitors later ,,Markets open
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flu severity......shut down the country for the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're brain-dead, con. The flu leads to an estimated 37K deaths in the U.S. on average each year and is seasonal. COVID-19 has led to an estimated 200,000 deaths so far and we're little more than half way through its first year.
Click to expand...


And Faun has on his cheerleeding outfit and pom poms.   Two hundred, how many more?  How many more?  Gimme a three, gimme a four, let's keep going!  Yeah, death!   

Blaming a virus on Trump is just butt stupid.  

But in those same six months, there were roughly 450K abortions.   So 200K is a nightmare and 450K is a choice.  It's the disingenuous hack you are, boi girl


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
Click to expand...


Trump's smart enough to not write in broken English


----------



## meaner gene

jbrownson0831 said:


> 94 million tests goofus....most in the world.  I can walk in right now and get tested with results back in a day.  Not sure who is adjusting the stats to make it look worse than it really is but the ability to get tested is right there.  Stop lying about Trump lying.



*Health experts blast Trump order to cut down coronavirus testing*
peoplesworld.org › article › health-experts-blast-trump-...

Jun 23, 2020 - TULSA, Okla.—GOP President Donald _Trump's_ order to _cut down_ coronavirus _testing_—because, in so _many_ words, the results would make him ...


*Trump Sabotaged Coronavirus Testing to Keep Numbers Low*
nymag.com › intelligencer › 2020/08 › trump-cdc-corona...


Aug 26, 2020 - The CDC has changed its coronavirus _testing_ guidelines to omit non-symptomatic people who were exposed to the virus. CNN reports the ...


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much like a wacko to try and equate a flu virus with a terrorist attack that killed thousands of Americans...that's how warped minds work right snowflake??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here’s how much the US has spent fighting terrorism since 9/11*
> 
> totaled $2.8 trillion between fiscal year 2002 and 2017, per the newly released Stimson Center study.
> 
> Now compare the numbers.
> 
> Dead from terrorism - under 4,000
> Dead from coronavirus - over 190,000
> 
> Do the math.
Click to expand...

Oh I think your total terrorism numbers are a little off.....and we have already discussed the leftyvirus.  But any disease kills more than the 4000 terrorist deaths you have listed, think of all the libber wackos who commit suicide because they are Democrats.


----------



## pknopp

meaner gene said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much like a wacko to try and equate a flu virus with a terrorist attack that killed thousands of Americans...that's how warped minds work right snowflake??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here’s how much the US has spent fighting terrorism since 9/11*
> 
> totaled $2.8 trillion between fiscal year 2002 and 2017, per the newly released Stimson Center study.
> 
> Now compare the numbers.
> 
> Dead from terrorism - under 4,000
> Dead from coronavirus - over 190,000
> 
> Do the math.
Click to expand...


 The math says $2.8 trillion (even though the real number is much higher) wasted dollars.


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's smart enough to not write in broken English
Click to expand...

LOL  had someone write a book for him  Made sure his name was on the cover A real low life creep  and he's yours ...  AH couldn't make a deal if he tried


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> What does 94 million tests at about a 7.9% positive rate give you?  The more tests you do the more cases you get is that not in your libber math classes at grade school?  And the CDC and Penn State both have some evidence there are in fact many more cases.


It tells me you're a flaming imbecile.

a) 7.9% of 94 million is 7.4 million. 59,000,000 is more than 7 times that; still, nowhere near the figure DBA claimed is likely.

b) even worse for your idiocy, 7.9% positives of 94 million tests doesn't mean there are 7.4 million positive cases since many, if not most, people who test, test more than once. And even though that doesn't affect the number of tests taken, people who test positive still count as just one positive case, regardless of how many tests they take.


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> Yet those 3,500 are the only ones you can blame on a policy the governor could control.  The 35,000 are because Trump didn't cut off travel from europe until the end of february.  And governors have no power to exclude people the president allows into the country.
> 
> So you should blame the 35,000 in new york, and the other 160,000 in the rest of the country on Trump.





jbrownson0831 said:


> Wow what a moron.  The 3500 is a side issue, Killer Cuomo did the exact opposite of what anyone with a brain should have done.  Funny, now governors have no power when you are blaming things on the President but have ALL power when you want to say something positive....although there is nothing positive to say about any Dem controlled state, just incompetent leaders and runaway crime.  I don't blame anyone, I am a Republican.....so I place the responsibility for the people of any state right smack where it belongs...on the elected state officials.


The governors have power over the people in their state. But they have no power over who can enter their state.
Trump lets thousands of people with the coronavirus into the USA from europe for a month, and all the governors could do was shut down their economies to deal with it.


----------



## iceberg

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's smart enough to not write in broken English
Click to expand...

eddie isn't smart enough to realize that.


----------



## Faun

meaner gene said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not arguing for or against how lethal or not COVID is, but you do realize that it is likely that far, far, far more people have had COVID, likely as many or more than the 59 million you posted for the flu. Also, unlike the flu, COVID is likely listed as the cause of death much more frequently than the common flu due to the coding guidance issued by the CDC. If this is the case, which it is, the death rate for COVID is much smaller than 2.9%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're delusional. There is literally zero evidence there have been more than 59 million cases of COVID-19 in tbe U.S. Shit, that's more than double the known cases in the entire world and we comprise only about 4% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're trying to change the data to fit the reality in their heads.  They want the coronavirus to be no more lethal than the common flu, and the only way to do that is to chip away on the deaths, even claiming somebody in a car accident would be counted as a coronavirus death.  It still won't help, so they're trying to falsely inflate infections by an order of magnitude.
Click to expand...

Conservatism is a mental sickness. What you describe is merely one of the symptoms.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
Click to expand...

He may be given the shit storms we are in. He is certainly smarter than you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

iceberg said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's smart enough to not write in broken English
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eddie isn't smart enough to realize that.
Click to expand...

Eddie isn't smart enough to realize that Ilhan Omar hates Jews but still supports her. Idiot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not arguing for or against how lethal or not COVID is, but you do realize that it is likely that far, far, far more people have had COVID, likely as many or more than the 59 million you posted for the flu. Also, unlike the flu, COVID is likely listed as the cause of death much more frequently than the common flu due to the coding guidance issued by the CDC. If this is the case, which it is, the death rate for COVID is much smaller than 2.9%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're delusional. There is literally zero evidence there have been more than 59 million cases of COVID-19 in tbe U.S. Shit, that's more than double the known cases in the entire world and we comprise only about 4% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're trying to change the data to fit the reality in their heads.  They want the coronavirus to be no more lethal than the common flu, and the only way to do that is to chip away on the deaths, even claiming somebody in a car accident would be counted as a coronavirus death.  It still won't help, so they're trying to falsely inflate infections by an order of magnitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatism is a mental sickness. What you describe is merely one of the symptoms.
Click to expand...

It is? Link please...thanks.


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's smart enough to not write in broken English
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  had someone write a book for him  Made sure his name was on the cover A real low life creep  and he's yours ...  AH couldn't make a deal if he tried
Click to expand...


Um ... what?


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.
> 
> So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie, you moron. He was 100% correct. The science has proven Trump right and proven the TDS afflicted morons such as yourself wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in public he said it's like the flu which kills between 25,000 and 69,000 per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It *IS* like the flu, you fucking moron.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dayum, there is nothing of his you won't swallow, is there? No, it's not like the flu. It's far deadlier. Which is what he told Woodward in private though he later lied to America.
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,000 in the U.S. out of 6,749,289 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9% nearly 30 times deadlier than the "regular flu."
> 
> That makes COVID-19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not arguing for or against how lethal or not COVID is, but you do realize that it is likely that far, far, far more people have had COVID, likely as many or more than the 59 million you posted for the flu. Also, unlike the flu, COVID is likely listed as the cause of death much more frequently than the common flu due to the coding guidance issued by the CDC. If this is the case, which it is, the death rate for COVID is much smaller than 2.9%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're delusional. There is literally zero evidence there have been more than 59 million cases of COVID-19 in tbe U.S. Shit, that's more than double the known cases in the entire world and we comprise only about 4% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does 94 million tests at about a 7.9% positive rate give you?  The more tests you do the more cases you get is that not in your libber math classes at grade school?  And the CDC and Penn State both have some evidence there are in fact many more cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It tells me you're a flaming imbecile.
> 
> a) 7.9% of 94 million is 7.4 million. 59,000,000 is more than 7 times that; still, nowhere near the figure DBA claimed is likely.
> 
> b) even worse for your idiocy, 7.9% positives of 94 million tests doesn't mean there are 7.4 million positive cases since many, if not most, people who test, test more than once. And even though that doesn't affect the number of tests taken, people who test positive still count as just one positive case, regardless of how many tests they take.
Click to expand...

So its even a lower positive test percent, like 7.2%.  The point is the virus has produced its own metrics no matter how many times people test and how positives are counted.  7.2% is a reduction from 8% and even higher numbers earlier when we didn't have testing.  Remember when you wackos were complaining we didn't have tests and many more were infected, and then we got more testing to prove that and you whined because more tested positive?  My point is that increased testing gives you more positive cases, what is your point?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's smart enough to not write in broken English
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  had someone write a book for him  Made sure his name was on the cover A real low life creep  and he's yours ...  AH couldn't make a deal if he tried
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um ... what?
Click to expand...

Eddie has lost it. He is channeling his inner Biden.


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may be given the shit storms we are in. He is certainly smarter than you.
Click to expand...

He's a better thief a great pervert ,   but smarter?? I doubt it . I'm smart enough to step back , maybe learn from those smarter than me.   You can't teach me anything


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may be given the shit storms we are in. He is certainly smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a better thief a great pervert ,   but smarter?? I doubt it . I'm smart enough to step back , maybe learn from those smarter than me.   You can't teach me anything
Click to expand...

I can teach you not to be a traitor to your ancestors. But you have to be willing to learn.


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> then why is the cdc claiming all deaths Wuhan flu?  we know not all of the dead were tested, yet they keep saying they died from Wuhan.  and you turn a blind eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call it old fashioned doctoring.  When somebody presents themselves, they go by the symptoms.  And  since Trump lied about everybody who needs a test gets one, they can't waste tests on somebody just to for sake of confirming what they already know.
Click to expand...

huh?  dishonest must be your middle name.  all of the professional care people had to be tested, all of the meat packers were all tested, many millions are just being tested to know.  they have no symptoms.  never had symptoms. shit some went to know, and waited too long and left.  and still got results.  amazing,


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may be given the shit storms we are in. He is certainly smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a better thief a great pervert ,   but smarter?? I doubt it . I'm smart enough to step back , maybe learn from those smarter than me.   You can't teach me anything
Click to expand...

that isn't possible.  your view doesn't allow for such brilliance to be learned..


----------



## jbrownson0831

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.
> 
> So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie, you moron. He was 100% correct. The science has proven Trump right and proven the TDS afflicted morons such as yourself wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in public he said it's like the flu which kills between 25,000 and 69,000 per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It *IS* like the flu, you fucking moron.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dayum, there is nothing of his you won't swallow, is there? No, it's not like the flu. It's far deadlier. Which is what he told Woodward in private though he later lied to America.
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,000 in the U.S. out of 6,749,289 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9% nearly 30 times deadlier than the "regular flu."
> 
> That makes COVID-19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not arguing for or against how lethal or not COVID is, but you do realize that it is likely that far, far, far more people have had COVID, likely as many or more than the 59 million you posted for the flu. Also, unlike the flu, COVID is likely listed as the cause of death much more frequently than the common flu due to the coding guidance issued by the CDC. If this is the case, which it is, the death rate for COVID is much smaller than 2.9%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're delusional. There is literally zero evidence there have been more than 59 million cases of COVID-19 in tbe U.S. Shit, that's more than double the known cases in the entire world and we comprise only about 4% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does 94 million tests at about a 7.9% positive rate give you?  The more tests you do the more cases you get is that not in your libber math classes at grade school?  And the CDC and Penn State both have some evidence there are in fact many more cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It tells me you're a flaming imbecile.
> 
> a) 7.9% of 94 million is 7.4 million. 59,000,000 is more than 7 times that; still, nowhere near the figure DBA claimed is likely.
> 
> b) even worse for your idiocy, 7.9% positives of 94 million tests doesn't mean there are 7.4 million positive cases since many, if not most, people who test, test more than once. And even though that doesn't affect the number of tests taken, people who test positive still count as just one positive case, regardless of how many tests they take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So its even a lower positive test percent, like 7.2%.  The point is the virus has produced its own metrics no matter how many times people test and how positives are counted.  7.2% is a reduction from 8% and even higher numbers earlier when we didn't have testing.  Remember when you wackos were complaining we didn't have tests and many more were infected, and then we got more testing to prove that and you whined because more tested positive?  My point is that increased testing gives you more positive cases, what is your point?
Click to expand...

As for estimates, nobody has a true idea of how many million people already had the virus and didn't know it......10, 20 50 million who knows?  Right now there are 14,104 critical cases in the US of 2,522,297 active which is a .05% critical case rate.....hmmmm doesn't seem much worse than the flu to me....


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's smart enough to not write in broken English
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  had someone write a book for him  Made sure his name was on the cover A real low life creep  and he's yours ...  AH couldn't make a deal if he tried
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um ... what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eddie has lost it. He is channeling his inner Biden.
Click to expand...

But having a great day at the markets  Must be a preview of a Biden Presidency


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> But in those same six months, there were roughly 450K abortions.   So 200K is a nightmare and 450K is a choice.  It's the disingenuous hack you are, boi girl



First off the abortion numbers are completely BOGUS.  As reported, those numbers are generally reported on an annual basis, and no current numbers are available.
In fact, those numbers may be well down from previous years. As well as a continuation of general downward trends.

And BTW, what does abortion have to do with the coronacirus?

You might as well point out, there are more abortions than people killed in terrorist attacks.  So why should be try to prevent terrorist attacks.   Even with a 9-11 attack every month, that's just a fraction of the numbers lost to abortion.

Is that your point?


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's smart enough to not write in broken English
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  had someone write a book for him  Made sure his name was on the cover A real low life creep  and he's yours ...  AH couldn't make a deal if he tried
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um ... what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eddie has lost it. He is channeling his inner Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But having a great day at the markets  Must be a preview of a Biden Presidency
Click to expand...


Banana pudding.  Joe Biden, is that you?


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.


Don’t be so defensive.

What you’re posting is data from 130 companies and ends in 2018. You don’t mention this because it doesn’t help your case. Much of growth in CAPEX comes from a handful of companies, focused in technology. Not bad, but hardly the investment in the blue collar economy that was often touted.

When you zoom out for a more complete picture, there was extra grow in 2018, which basically ended in 2019. The overall growth contributed a minuscule amount to GDP growth.









						What's really happening with the Trump tax cuts? | American Enterprise Institute - AEI
					

From an economic perspective, the focus on the increase in corporate dividends and buybacks is misplaced. Look instead at business investment.




					www.aei.org


----------



## eddiew

jc456 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may be given the shit storms we are in. He is certainly smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a better thief a great pervert ,   but smarter?? I doubt it . I'm smart enough to step back , maybe learn from those smarter than me.   You can't teach me anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that isn't possible.  your view doesn't allow for such brilliance to be learned..
Click to expand...

Good seeing you have a sense of humor


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's smart enough to not write in broken English
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  had someone write a book for him  Made sure his name was on the cover A real low life creep  and he's yours ...  AH couldn't make a deal if he tried
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um ... what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eddie has lost it. He is channeling his inner Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But having a great day at the markets  Must be a preview of a Biden Presidency
Click to expand...

Wha?  We are going to the market says Sleepy Joe to his bouncer wife Jill....


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> But in those same six months, there were roughly 450K abortions.   So 200K is a nightmare and 450K is a choice.  It's the disingenuous hack you are, boi girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off the abortion numbers are completely BOGUS.  As reported, those numbers are generally reported on an annual basis, and no current numbers are available.
> In fact, those numbers may be well down from previous years. As well as a continuation of general downward trends.
> 
> And BTW, what does abortion have to do with the coronacirus?
> 
> You might as well point out, there are more abortions than people killed in terrorist attacks.  So why should be try to prevent terrorist attacks.   Even with a 9-11 attack every month, that's just a fraction of the numbers lost to abortion.
> 
> Is that your point?
Click to expand...

A clear Dem talking point.....why prevent terrorism, just elect a Democrat mayor and governor to your state and let terrorism run rampant!


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> But in those same six months, there were roughly 450K abortions.   So 200K is a nightmare and 450K is a choice.  It's the disingenuous hack you are, boi girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off the abortion numbers are completely BOGUS.  As reported, those numbers are generally reported on an annual basis, and no current numbers are available.
> In fact, those numbers may be well down from previous years. As well as a continuation of general downward trends.
> 
> And BTW, what does abortion have to do with the coronacirus?
> 
> You might as well point out, there are more abortions than people killed in terrorist attacks.  So why should be try to prevent terrorist attacks.   Even with a 9-11 attack every month, that's just a fraction of the numbers lost to abortion.
> 
> Is that your point?
Click to expand...


Yearly averages are not precise for sure, but to call them "bogus" is moronic.

Also, I used 450K for six months reflecting a drop from 2018 to 2019, I wasn't inflating the numbers.

And that those are the long term numbers really doesn't change my point that you are melting down over less than 200K deaths while 450K abortions is just a choice to you.

And none of that addresses your completely moronic partisan hate position that Trump is personally responsible for a virus from China.

Wow, you just totally flamed out ...


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> virus causing death unnecessarily to umpteen 1000's
> 
> 
> 
> explain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain ?? What are you ,,in 1st grade ? The POS was told how severe the disease is  and  then  spread the BS that all was well  Look it up,,,  cu and the traitors later ,,Markets open
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flu severity......shut down the country for the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're brain-dead, con. The flu leads to an estimated 37K deaths in the U.S. on average each year and is seasonal. COVID-19 has led to an estimated 200,000 deaths so far and we're little more than half way through its first year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Faun has on his cheerleeding outfit and pom poms.   Two hundred, how many more?  How many more?  Gimme a three, gimme a four, let's keep going!  Yeah, death!
> 
> Blaming a virus on Trump is just butt stupid.
> 
> But in those same six months, there were roughly 450K abortions.   So 200K is a nightmare and 450K is a choice.  It's the disingenuous hack you are, boi girl
Click to expand...

LOL

Poor, kazzing kaz. You're unhinged.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> virus causing death unnecessarily to umpteen 1000's
> 
> 
> 
> explain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain ?? What are you ,,in 1st grade ? The POS was told how severe the disease is  and  then  spread the BS that all was well  Look it up,,,  cu and the traitors later ,,Markets open
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flu severity......shut down the country for the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're brain-dead, con. The flu leads to an estimated 37K deaths in the U.S. on average each year and is seasonal. COVID-19 has led to an estimated 200,000 deaths so far and we're little more than half way through its first year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Faun has on his cheerleeding outfit and pom poms.   Two hundred, how many more?  How many more?  Gimme a three, gimme a four, let's keep going!  Yeah, death!
> 
> Blaming a virus on Trump is just butt stupid.
> 
> But in those same six months, there were roughly 450K abortions.   So 200K is a nightmare and 450K is a choice.  It's the disingenuous hack you are, boi girl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Poor, kazzing kaz. You're unhinged.
Click to expand...

Hey a picture of Satchmo when he was skinny!!!


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> virus causing death unnecessarily to umpteen 1000's
> 
> 
> 
> explain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain ?? What are you ,,in 1st grade ? The POS was told how severe the disease is  and  then  spread the BS that all was well  Look it up,,,  cu and the traitors later ,,Markets open
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flu severity......shut down the country for the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're brain-dead, con. The flu leads to an estimated 37K deaths in the U.S. on average each year and is seasonal. COVID-19 has led to an estimated 200,000 deaths so far and we're little more than half way through its first year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Faun has on his cheerleeding outfit and pom poms.   Two hundred, how many more?  How many more?  Gimme a three, gimme a four, let's keep going!  Yeah, death!
> 
> Blaming a virus on Trump is just butt stupid.
> 
> But in those same six months, there were roughly 450K abortions.   So 200K is a nightmare and 450K is a choice.  It's the disingenuous hack you are, boi girl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Poor, kazzing kaz. You're unhinged.
Click to expand...

Faun:  You're just kazzing your kazzest kazzingest kazzing kazz the kazzing kazzer kazzing your kazzing kazz kazzing kazz while you kazzer as the kazzest kazzing kazzer kazz.

Playground is your home.  You spent your 15 years in middle school chanting that your classmates were gay, didn't you?  

Yeah, little boi, I'm the one who's unhinged.   You can't even write an adult post


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may be given the shit storms we are in. He is certainly smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a better thief a great pervert ,   but smarter?? I doubt it . I'm smart enough to step back , maybe learn from those smarter than me.   You can't teach me anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can teach you not to be a traitor to your ancestors. But you have to be willing to learn.
Click to expand...

This traitor thing of yours goes to far .Way too far  I'm Jewish   BUT American first and last  That doesn't make me a traitor


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t be so defensive.
> 
> What you’re posting is data from 130 companies and ends in 2018. You don’t mention this because it doesn’t help your case. Much of growth in CAPEX comes from a handful of companies, focused in technology. Not bad, but hardly the investment in the blue collar economy that was often touted.
> 
> When you zoom out for a more complete picture, there was extra grow in 2018, which basically ended in 2019. The overall growth contributed a minuscule amount to GDP growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really happening with the Trump tax cuts? | American Enterprise Institute - AEI
> 
> 
> From an economic perspective, the focus on the increase in corporate dividends and buybacks is misplaced. Look instead at business investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aei.org
Click to expand...

CAPEX was up everywhere. Fixed income is CDs and such? Why would companies invest in CDs when debt is cheap an you may invest in capital projects and growth? The debt markets have been way friendlier and busier. No one cares about GDP anymore. That stat is as dead as the RBI stat in baseball. 

I am defensive because you are challenging me on my profession and are accusing me of lying. For the 100th time, Trump has been great for the corporate sector and me personally. Would I care more if it sucked but GDP growth were higher? No.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t be so defensive.
> 
> What you’re posting is data from 130 companies and ends in 2018. You don’t mention this because it doesn’t help your case. Much of growth in CAPEX comes from a handful of companies, focused in technology. Not bad, but hardly the investment in the blue collar economy that was often touted.
> 
> When you zoom out for a more complete picture, there was extra grow in 2018, which basically ended in 2019. The overall growth contributed a minuscule amount to GDP growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really happening with the Trump tax cuts? | American Enterprise Institute - AEI
> 
> 
> From an economic perspective, the focus on the increase in corporate dividends and buybacks is misplaced. Look instead at business investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aei.org
Click to expand...

So you take their opinion over mine. Duke undergrad, NU MBA.

This is hopeless.


----------



## iceberg

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may be given the shit storms we are in. He is certainly smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a better thief a great pervert ,   but smarter?? I doubt it . I'm smart enough to step back , maybe learn from those smarter than me.   You can't teach me anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can teach you not to be a traitor to your ancestors. But you have to be willing to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This traitor thing of yours goes to far .Way too far  I'm Jewish   BUT American first and last  That doesn't make me a traitor
Click to expand...

yet you're willing to work to illegally overthrow the duly elected president.

what would you call it if people got violent to get rid of obama?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may be given the shit storms we are in. He is certainly smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a better thief a great pervert ,   but smarter?? I doubt it . I'm smart enough to step back , maybe learn from those smarter than me.   You can't teach me anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can teach you not to be a traitor to your ancestors. But you have to be willing to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This traitor thing of yours goes to far .Way too far  I'm Jewish   BUT American first and last  That doesn't make me a traitor
Click to expand...

Ilhan Omar hates America and you support her. Democrats are saying America was built on racism. So you are a double traitor.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.
> 
> So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie, you moron. He was 100% correct. The science has proven Trump right and proven the TDS afflicted morons such as yourself wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in public he said it's like the flu which kills between 25,000 and 69,000 per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It *IS* like the flu, you fucking moron.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dayum, there is nothing of his you won't swallow, is there? No, it's not like the flu. It's far deadlier. Which is what he told Woodward in private though he later lied to America.
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,000 in the U.S. out of 6,749,289 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9% nearly 30 times deadlier than the "regular flu."
> 
> That makes COVID-19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not arguing for or against how lethal or not COVID is, but you do realize that it is likely that far, far, far more people have had COVID, likely as many or more than the 59 million you posted for the flu. Also, unlike the flu, COVID is likely listed as the cause of death much more frequently than the common flu due to the coding guidance issued by the CDC. If this is the case, which it is, the death rate for COVID is much smaller than 2.9%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're delusional. There is literally zero evidence there have been more than 59 million cases of COVID-19 in tbe U.S. Shit, that's more than double the known cases in the entire world and we comprise only about 4% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does 94 million tests at about a 7.9% positive rate give you?  The more tests you do the more cases you get is that not in your libber math classes at grade school?  And the CDC and Penn State both have some evidence there are in fact many more cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It tells me you're a flaming imbecile.
> 
> a) 7.9% of 94 million is 7.4 million. 59,000,000 is more than 7 times that; still, nowhere near the figure DBA claimed is likely.
> 
> b) even worse for your idiocy, 7.9% positives of 94 million tests doesn't mean there are 7.4 million positive cases since many, if not most, people who test, test more than once. And even though that doesn't affect the number of tests taken, people who test positive still count as just one positive case, regardless of how many tests they take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So its even a lower positive test percent, like 7.2%.  The point is the virus has produced its own metrics no matter how many times people test and how positives are counted.  7.2% is a reduction from 8% and even higher numbers earlier when we didn't have testing.  Remember when you wackos were complaining we didn't have tests and many more were infected, and then we got more testing to prove that and you whined because more tested positive?  My point is that increased testing gives you more positive cases, what is your point?
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

From where did you get 7.2%? Did you just make that up?


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can teach you not to be a traitor to your ancestors. But you have to be willing to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> This traitor thing of yours goes to far .Way too far  I'm Jewish   BUT American first and last  That doesn't make me a traitor
Click to expand...


You're a Democrat first.  And it's not even close.  All other identities you have, American, Jewish, anything else are subject to being a Democrat first


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t be so defensive.
> 
> What you’re posting is data from 130 companies and ends in 2018. You don’t mention this because it doesn’t help your case. Much of growth in CAPEX comes from a handful of companies, focused in technology. Not bad, but hardly the investment in the blue collar economy that was often touted.
> 
> When you zoom out for a more complete picture, there was extra grow in 2018, which basically ended in 2019. The overall growth contributed a minuscule amount to GDP growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really happening with the Trump tax cuts? | American Enterprise Institute - AEI
> 
> 
> From an economic perspective, the focus on the increase in corporate dividends and buybacks is misplaced. Look instead at business investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aei.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you take their opinion over mine. Duke undergrad, NU MBA.
> 
> This is hopeless.
Click to expand...

I provided data and a specific rebuttal. You are only appearing to authority. If that MBA was worth anything, you might have a critique of my post.

Turns our I’m better at this than you. That’s one of the benefits of not being a Trump devotee. More objectivity and less “cheerleading”.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.
> 
> So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie, you moron. He was 100% correct. The science has proven Trump right and proven the TDS afflicted morons such as yourself wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in public he said it's like the flu which kills between 25,000 and 69,000 per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It *IS* like the flu, you fucking moron.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dayum, there is nothing of his you won't swallow, is there? No, it's not like the flu. It's far deadlier. Which is what he told Woodward in private though he later lied to America.
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,000 in the U.S. out of 6,749,289 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9% nearly 30 times deadlier than the "regular flu."
> 
> That makes COVID-19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not arguing for or against how lethal or not COVID is, but you do realize that it is likely that far, far, far more people have had COVID, likely as many or more than the 59 million you posted for the flu. Also, unlike the flu, COVID is likely listed as the cause of death much more frequently than the common flu due to the coding guidance issued by the CDC. If this is the case, which it is, the death rate for COVID is much smaller than 2.9%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're delusional. There is literally zero evidence there have been more than 59 million cases of COVID-19 in tbe U.S. Shit, that's more than double the known cases in the entire world and we comprise only about 4% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does 94 million tests at about a 7.9% positive rate give you?  The more tests you do the more cases you get is that not in your libber math classes at grade school?  And the CDC and Penn State both have some evidence there are in fact many more cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It tells me you're a flaming imbecile.
> 
> a) 7.9% of 94 million is 7.4 million. 59,000,000 is more than 7 times that; still, nowhere near the figure DBA claimed is likely.
> 
> b) even worse for your idiocy, 7.9% positives of 94 million tests doesn't mean there are 7.4 million positive cases since many, if not most, people who test, test more than once. And even though that doesn't affect the number of tests taken, people who test positive still count as just one positive case, regardless of how many tests they take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So its even a lower positive test percent, like 7.2%.  The point is the virus has produced its own metrics no matter how many times people test and how positives are counted.  7.2% is a reduction from 8% and even higher numbers earlier when we didn't have testing.  Remember when you wackos were complaining we didn't have tests and many more were infected, and then we got more testing to prove that and you whined because more tested positive?  My point is that increased testing gives you more positive cases, what is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> From where did you get 7.2%? Did you just make that up?
Click to expand...

Again grade school math....6,750,105 total cases into 92,893,134 tests....made up from Worldometer where they capture real numbers


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t be so defensive.
> 
> What you’re posting is data from 130 companies and ends in 2018. You don’t mention this because it doesn’t help your case. Much of growth in CAPEX comes from a handful of companies, focused in technology. Not bad, but hardly the investment in the blue collar economy that was often touted.
> 
> When you zoom out for a more complete picture, there was extra grow in 2018, which basically ended in 2019. The overall growth contributed a minuscule amount to GDP growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really happening with the Trump tax cuts? | American Enterprise Institute - AEI
> 
> 
> From an economic perspective, the focus on the increase in corporate dividends and buybacks is misplaced. Look instead at business investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aei.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you take their opinion over mine. Duke undergrad, NU MBA.
> 
> This is hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I provided data and a specific rebuttal. You are only appearing to authority. If that MBA was worth anything, you might have a critique of my post.
> 
> Turns our I’m better at this than you. That’s one of the benefits of not being a Trump devotee. More objectivity and less “cheerleading”.
Click to expand...

No. I provided specific data. You provided fuzzy math with an opinion piece.


----------



## eddiew

iceberg said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may be given the shit storms we are in. He is certainly smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a better thief a great pervert ,   but smarter?? I doubt it . I'm smart enough to step back , maybe learn from those smarter than me.   You can't teach me anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can teach you not to be a traitor to your ancestors. But you have to be willing to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This traitor thing of yours goes to far .Way too far  I'm Jewish   BUT American first and last  That doesn't make me a traitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet you're willing to work to illegally overthrow the duly elected president.
> 
> what would you call it if people got violent to get rid of obama?
Click to expand...

For all the crap you folks throw at Obama  he wasn't a complete misfit like Trump is . Trump has disgraced the office  Anything else I have to say would just be repetition


----------



## colfax_m

iceberg said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may be given the shit storms we are in. He is certainly smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a better thief a great pervert ,   but smarter?? I doubt it . I'm smart enough to step back , maybe learn from those smarter than me.   You can't teach me anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can teach you not to be a traitor to your ancestors. But you have to be willing to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This traitor thing of yours goes to far .Way too far  I'm Jewish   BUT American first and last  That doesn't make me a traitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet you're willing to work to illegally overthrow the duly elected president.
> 
> what would you call it if people got violent to get rid of obama?
Click to expand...

No one is illegally overthrowing the president. Can we all just stop with the hysterics?


----------



## kaz

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t be so defensive.
> 
> What you’re posting is data from 130 companies and ends in 2018. You don’t mention this because it doesn’t help your case. Much of growth in CAPEX comes from a handful of companies, focused in technology. Not bad, but hardly the investment in the blue collar economy that was often touted.
> 
> When you zoom out for a more complete picture, there was extra grow in 2018, which basically ended in 2019. The overall growth contributed a minuscule amount to GDP growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really happening with the Trump tax cuts? | American Enterprise Institute - AEI
> 
> 
> From an economic perspective, the focus on the increase in corporate dividends and buybacks is misplaced. Look instead at business investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aei.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you take their opinion over mine. Duke undergrad, NU MBA.
> 
> This is hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I provided data and a specific rebuttal. You are only appearing to authority. If that MBA was worth anything, you might have a critique of my post.
> 
> Turns our I’m better at this than you. That’s one of the benefits of not being a Trump devotee. More objectivity and less “cheerleading”.
Click to expand...


You're objective because you don't agree with Trump on every issue, you disagree with him on every issue.  LOL.  That's funny


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may be given the shit storms we are in. He is certainly smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a better thief a great pervert ,   but smarter?? I doubt it . I'm smart enough to step back , maybe learn from those smarter than me.   You can't teach me anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can teach you not to be a traitor to your ancestors. But you have to be willing to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This traitor thing of yours goes to far .Way too far  I'm Jewish   BUT American first and last  That doesn't make me a traitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet you're willing to work to illegally overthrow the duly elected president.
> 
> what would you call it if people got violent to get rid of obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For all the crap you folks throw at Obama  he wasn't a complete misfit like Trump is . Trump has disgraced the office  Anything else I have to say would just be repetition
Click to expand...

Obama is a born Muslim with inherent hatred for America....fits your wacko bill for a perfect president.  Huge racist and global America apologizer.  He deserved way thrown at him than he ever got and nothing compared to your hatred of Trump.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may be given the shit storms we are in. He is certainly smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a better thief a great pervert ,   but smarter?? I doubt it . I'm smart enough to step back , maybe learn from those smarter than me.   You can't teach me anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can teach you not to be a traitor to your ancestors. But you have to be willing to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This traitor thing of yours goes to far .Way too far  I'm Jewish   BUT American first and last  That doesn't make me a traitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet you're willing to work to illegally overthrow the duly elected president.
> 
> what would you call it if people got violent to get rid of obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is illegally overthrowing the president. Can we all just stop with the hysterics?
Click to expand...

You don't think there will be chaos in the streets if Trump wins again in November? You're fooling yourself. Democrat mayors have lost all control in their cities. Hell in LA, Democrats blocked an ambulance from taking two shot police officers to hospital and then yelled " I hope the bitch dies"....civility all around.


----------



## iceberg

colfax_m said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may be given the shit storms we are in. He is certainly smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a better thief a great pervert ,   but smarter?? I doubt it . I'm smart enough to step back , maybe learn from those smarter than me.   You can't teach me anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can teach you not to be a traitor to your ancestors. But you have to be willing to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This traitor thing of yours goes to far .Way too far  I'm Jewish   BUT American first and last  That doesn't make me a traitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet you're willing to work to illegally overthrow the duly elected president.
> 
> what would you call it if people got violent to get rid of obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is illegally overthrowing the president. Can we all just stop with the hysterics?
Click to expand...

can you stop saying you're not doing what you are doing?

you stop, i'll stop.


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can teach you not to be a traitor to your ancestors. But you have to be willing to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> This traitor thing of yours goes to far .Way too far  I'm Jewish   BUT American first and last  That doesn't make me a traitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet you're willing to work to illegally overthrow the duly elected president.
> 
> what would you call it if people got violent to get rid of obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For all the crap you folks throw at Obama  he wasn't a complete misfit like Trump is . Trump has disgraced the office  Anything else I have to say would just be repetition
Click to expand...


You crossed into mindless repetition long, long ago Joe Biden.  You know they offer night school for people who didn't learn to write in government schools the first time


----------



## jbrownson0831

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may be given the shit storms we are in. He is certainly smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a better thief a great pervert ,   but smarter?? I doubt it . I'm smart enough to step back , maybe learn from those smarter than me.   You can't teach me anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can teach you not to be a traitor to your ancestors. But you have to be willing to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This traitor thing of yours goes to far .Way too far  I'm Jewish   BUT American first and last  That doesn't make me a traitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet you're willing to work to illegally overthrow the duly elected president.
> 
> what would you call it if people got violent to get rid of obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For all the crap you folks throw at Obama  he wasn't a complete misfit like Trump is . Trump has disgraced the office  Anything else I have to say would just be repetition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is a born Muslim with inherent hatred for America....fits your wacko bill for a perfect president.  Huge racist and global America apologizer.  He deserved way thrown at him than he ever got and nothing compared to your hatred of Trump.
Click to expand...

way more thrown at him


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may be given the shit storms we are in. He is certainly smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a better thief a great pervert ,   but smarter?? I doubt it . I'm smart enough to step back , maybe learn from those smarter than me.   You can't teach me anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can teach you not to be a traitor to your ancestors. But you have to be willing to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This traitor thing of yours goes to far .Way too far  I'm Jewish   BUT American first and last  That doesn't make me a traitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ilhan Omar hates America and you support her. Democrats are saying America was built on racism. So you are a double traitor.
Click to expand...

She's a Dem  I vote a  straight Dem  ticket    BTW  when slavery was popular  who do you think did all the building ? The white guy with a whip sitting on his porch?


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t be so defensive.
> 
> What you’re posting is data from 130 companies and ends in 2018. You don’t mention this because it doesn’t help your case. Much of growth in CAPEX comes from a handful of companies, focused in technology. Not bad, but hardly the investment in the blue collar economy that was often touted.
> 
> When you zoom out for a more complete picture, there was extra grow in 2018, which basically ended in 2019. The overall growth contributed a minuscule amount to GDP growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really happening with the Trump tax cuts? | American Enterprise Institute - AEI
> 
> 
> From an economic perspective, the focus on the increase in corporate dividends and buybacks is misplaced. Look instead at business investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aei.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you take their opinion over mine. Duke undergrad, NU MBA.
> 
> This is hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I provided data and a specific rebuttal. You are only appearing to authority. If that MBA was worth anything, you might have a critique of my post.
> 
> Turns our I’m better at this than you. That’s one of the benefits of not being a Trump devotee. More objectivity and less “cheerleading”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I provided specific data. You provided fuzzy math with an opinion piece.
> 
> View attachment 388975
Click to expand...

Your data also came from an opinion piece, not that you admitted it, you just presented it without context and without it an explanation of what you were posting. Not particularly honest. I found your source myself though, and was able to provide a critique, something you haven’t found yourself able to do yet. 

Your data focused on a small subset of companies. Not the economy as a whole. I provided a better, wider view.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may be given the shit storms we are in. He is certainly smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a better thief a great pervert ,   but smarter?? I doubt it . I'm smart enough to step back , maybe learn from those smarter than me.   You can't teach me anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can teach you not to be a traitor to your ancestors. But you have to be willing to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This traitor thing of yours goes to far .Way too far  I'm Jewish   BUT American first and last  That doesn't make me a traitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ilhan Omar hates America and you support her. Democrats are saying America was built on racism. So you are a double traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's a Dem  I vote a  straight Dem  ticket    BTW  when slavery was popular  who do you think did all the building ? The white guy with a whip sitting on his porch?
Click to expand...

White guys, black guys, Chinese guys. Slavery was only in the South but somehow the North was built. You're an idiot.


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can teach you not to be a traitor to your ancestors. But you have to be willing to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> This traitor thing of yours goes to far .Way too far  I'm Jewish   BUT American first and last  That doesn't make me a traitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet you're willing to work to illegally overthrow the duly elected president.
> 
> what would you call it if people got violent to get rid of obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For all the crap you folks throw at Obama  he wasn't a complete misfit like Trump is . Trump has disgraced the office  Anything else I have to say would just be repetition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You crossed into mindless repetition long, long ago Joe Biden.  You know they offer night school for people who didn't learn to write in government schools the first time
Click to expand...

 I'm not a cunning Linguist  like you kaz


----------



## bravoactual

The Lying Gutless Orange Draft Dodger shipped Seventeen Point EIght Tons (17.8 Tons) of PPE to China.

1.








						PolitiFact - Yes, US shipped donated personal protective equipment to China in February
					

National shortages of masks, gowns and other personal protective equipment have exacerbated concerns that U.S. doctors a




					www.politifact.com
				



.

2.  https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/us-tons-ppe-china/.

3.  Fact check: Did Donald Trump send 18 tonnes of PPE to China? - Republic World.

4.  U.S. exported millions in masks and ventilators ahead of the coronavirus crisis.  

5.  U.S. Shipped Tons Of COVID-19 Supplies To China As Trump Dismissed Threat Here.

Certain Con on this forum posted their favorite emoji' (dislike and laughing) over this fact. The actually thought that Lying Gutless 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Coward sendingI  PPE desperately needed by OUR FIRST RESPONDERS WAS FUNNY!!!

They actually disliked the fact that posted that Orange Shit Stain had sent PPE desperately needed by OUR FIRST RESPONDERS!!!

Newflash. It is NOT funny that at a time when our own FIRST RESPONDERS NEEDED PPE, IT WAS SENT TO CHINA.  That is not a laughing matter and I do not give a flying fuck through a rolling donut whether you like that fact or not.  

45 sent 17.8 Tons of PPE TO CHINA.  

NOT EXACTLY A LAUGHING MATTER AT ALL!!


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You crossed into mindless repetition long, long ago Joe Biden.  You know they offer night school for people who didn't learn to write in government schools the first time
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a cunning Linguist  like you kaz
Click to expand...


Sea cucumbers.  Let me know if you want to have an actual discussion.   You are required to speak English for me to participate


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t be so defensive.
> 
> What you’re posting is data from 130 companies and ends in 2018. You don’t mention this because it doesn’t help your case. Much of growth in CAPEX comes from a handful of companies, focused in technology. Not bad, but hardly the investment in the blue collar economy that was often touted.
> 
> When you zoom out for a more complete picture, there was extra grow in 2018, which basically ended in 2019. The overall growth contributed a minuscule amount to GDP growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really happening with the Trump tax cuts? | American Enterprise Institute - AEI
> 
> 
> From an economic perspective, the focus on the increase in corporate dividends and buybacks is misplaced. Look instead at business investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aei.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you take their opinion over mine. Duke undergrad, NU MBA.
> 
> This is hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I provided data and a specific rebuttal. You are only appearing to authority. If that MBA was worth anything, you might have a critique of my post.
> 
> Turns our I’m better at this than you. That’s one of the benefits of not being a Trump devotee. More objectivity and less “cheerleading”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I provided specific data. You provided fuzzy math with an opinion piece.
> 
> View attachment 388975
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your data also came from an opinion piece, not that you admitted it, you just presented it without context and without it an explanation of what you were posting. Not particularly honest. I found your source myself though, and was able to provide a critique, something you haven’t found yourself able to do yet.
> 
> Your data focused on a small subset of companies. Not the economy as a whole. I provided a better, wider view.
Click to expand...

Nope. Mine cape from actual data that is tracked by IBanks and such. I am talking corporate confidence. That is all. It was higher under Trump and the chart below illustrates as such. You don't know what CAPEX is. You don't know much about anything with corporate finance. But you find obscure articles that are embarrassing. I also never said "tax cuts" I said corporate confidence. But the tax cuts definitely helped in terms of wage growth and lowering unemployment.


----------



## jc456

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I can teach you not to be a traitor to your ancestors. But you have to be willing to learn.


this


----------



## bravoactual

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may be given the shit storms we are in. He is certainly smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a better thief a great pervert ,   but smarter?? I doubt it . I'm smart enough to step back , maybe learn from those smarter than me.   You can't teach me anything
Click to expand...


A dried up dog turd laying on a sidewalk in MIssissippi at high noon in August is smarter than that Malignant Narcissistic Draft Dodging Coward.


----------



## jbrownson0831

bravoactual said:


> The Lying Gutless Orange Draft Dodger shipped Seventeen Point EIght Tons (17.8 Tons) of PPE to China.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - Yes, US shipped donated personal protective equipment to China in February
> 
> 
> National shortages of masks, gowns and other personal protective equipment have exacerbated concerns that U.S. doctors a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 2.  Did the Trump Administration Send 18 Tons of PPE to China in Early 2020?.
> 
> 3.  Fact check: Did Donald Trump send 18 tonnes of PPE to China? - Republic World.
> 
> 4.  U.S. exported millions in masks and ventilators ahead of the coronavirus crisis.
> 
> 5.  U.S. Shipped Tons Of COVID-19 Supplies To China As Trump Dismissed Threat Here.
> 
> Certain Con on this forum posted their favorite emoji' (dislike and laughing) over this fact. The actually thought that Lying Gutless 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Coward sendingI  PPE desperately needed by OUR FIRST RESPONDERS WAS FUNNY!!!
> 
> They actually disliked the fact that posted that Orange Shit Stain had sent PPE desperately needed by OUR FIRST RESPONDERS!!!
> 
> Newflash. It is NOT funny that at a time when our own FIRST RESPONDERS NEEDED PPE, IT WAS SENT TO CHINA.  That is not a laughing matter and I do not give a flying fuck through a rolling donut whether you like that fact or not.
> 
> 45 sent 17.8 Tons of PPE TO CHINA.
> 
> NOT EXACTLY A LAUGHING MATTER AT ALL!!


...and what did he get, another day older and deeper in debt.....


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> virus causing death unnecessarily to umpteen 1000's
> 
> 
> 
> explain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain ?? What are you ,,in 1st grade ? The POS was told how severe the disease is  and  then  spread the BS that all was well  Look it up,,,  cu and the traitors later ,,Markets open
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flu severity......shut down the country for the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're brain-dead, con. The flu leads to an estimated 37K deaths in the U.S. on average each year and is seasonal. COVID-19 has led to an estimated 200,000 deaths so far and we're little more than half way through its first year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Faun has on his cheerleeding outfit and pom poms.   Two hundred, how many more?  How many more?  Gimme a three, gimme a four, let's keep going!  Yeah, death!
> 
> Blaming a virus on Trump is just butt stupid.
> 
> But in those same six months, there were roughly 450K abortions.   So 200K is a nightmare and 450K is a choice.  It's the disingenuous hack you are, boi girl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Poor, kazzing kaz. You're unhinged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Faun:  You're just kazzing your kazzest kazzingest kazzing kazz the kazzing kazzer kazzing your kazzing kazz kazzing kazz while you kazzer as the kazzest kazzing kazzer kazz.
> 
> Playground is your home.  You spent your 15 years in middle school chanting that your classmates were gay, didn't you?
> 
> Yeah, little boi, I'm the one who's unhinged.   You can't even write an adult post
Click to expand...

^^^ still unhinged.


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> virus causing death unnecessarily to umpteen 1000's
> 
> 
> 
> explain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain ?? What are you ,,in 1st grade ? The POS was told how severe the disease is  and  then  spread the BS that all was well  Look it up,,,  cu and the traitors later ,,Markets open
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flu severity......shut down the country for the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're brain-dead, con. The flu leads to an estimated 37K deaths in the U.S. on average each year and is seasonal. COVID-19 has led to an estimated 200,000 deaths so far and we're little more than half way through its first year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Faun has on his cheerleeding outfit and pom poms.   Two hundred, how many more?  How many more?  Gimme a three, gimme a four, let's keep going!  Yeah, death!
> 
> Blaming a virus on Trump is just butt stupid.
> 
> But in those same six months, there were roughly 450K abortions.   So 200K is a nightmare and 450K is a choice.  It's the disingenuous hack you are, boi girl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Poor, kazzing kaz. You're unhinged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Faun:  You're just kazzing your kazzest kazzingest kazzing kazz the kazzing kazzer kazzing your kazzing kazz kazzing kazz while you kazzer as the kazzest kazzing kazzer kazz.
> 
> Playground is your home.  You spent your 15 years in middle school chanting that your classmates were gay, didn't you?
> 
> Yeah, little boi, I'm the one who's unhinged.   You can't even write an adult post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ still unhinged.
Click to expand...


Faun:  You're just kazzing your kazzest kazzingest kazzing kazz the kazzing kazzer kazzing your kazzing kazz kazzing kazz while you kazzer as the kazzest kazzing kazzer kazz.

^^^ still an eight year old playgrounder


----------



## colfax_m

iceberg said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may be given the shit storms we are in. He is certainly smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a better thief a great pervert ,   but smarter?? I doubt it . I'm smart enough to step back , maybe learn from those smarter than me.   You can't teach me anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can teach you not to be a traitor to your ancestors. But you have to be willing to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This traitor thing of yours goes to far .Way too far  I'm Jewish   BUT American first and last  That doesn't make me a traitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet you're willing to work to illegally overthrow the duly elected president.
> 
> what would you call it if people got violent to get rid of obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is illegally overthrowing the president. Can we all just stop with the hysterics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you stop saying you're not doing what you are doing?
> 
> you stop, i'll stop.
Click to expand...

This reminds me of the softball episode of the Simpsons where Don Mattingly is kicked off because Burns tells him to shave off his sideburns , which he doesn’t have. Anyway, if you know, you know.

Tell us what exactly you’d like us to stop doing.


----------



## jbrownson0831

bravoactual said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may be given the shit storms we are in. He is certainly smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a better thief a great pervert ,   but smarter?? I doubt it . I'm smart enough to step back , maybe learn from those smarter than me.   You can't teach me anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A dried up dog turd laying on a sidewalk in MIssissippi at high noon in August is smarter than that Malignant Narcissistic Draft Dodging Coward.
Click to expand...

Ooh there goes that blood pressure spiking up again from another TDS rant....


----------



## jbrownson0831

jbrownson0831 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying Gutless Orange Draft Dodger shipped Seventeen Point EIght Tons (17.8 Tons) of PPE to China.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolitiFact - Yes, US shipped donated personal protective equipment to China in February
> 
> 
> National shortages of masks, gowns and other personal protective equipment have exacerbated concerns that U.S. doctors a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 2.  Did the Trump Administration Send 18 Tons of PPE to China in Early 2020?.
> 
> 3.  Fact check: Did Donald Trump send 18 tonnes of PPE to China? - Republic World.
> 
> 4.  U.S. exported millions in masks and ventilators ahead of the coronavirus crisis.
> 
> 5.  U.S. Shipped Tons Of COVID-19 Supplies To China As Trump Dismissed Threat Here.
> 
> Certain Con on this forum posted their favorite emoji' (dislike and laughing) over this fact. The actually thought that Lying Gutless 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Coward sendingI  PPE desperately needed by OUR FIRST RESPONDERS WAS FUNNY!!!
> 
> They actually disliked the fact that posted that Orange Shit Stain had sent PPE desperately needed by OUR FIRST RESPONDERS!!!
> 
> Newflash. It is NOT funny that at a time when our own FIRST RESPONDERS NEEDED PPE, IT WAS SENT TO CHINA.  That is not a laughing matter and I do not give a flying fuck through a rolling donut whether you like that fact or not.
> 
> 45 sent 17.8 Tons of PPE TO CHINA.
> 
> NOT EXACTLY A LAUGHING MATTER AT ALL!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...and what did he get, another day older and deeper in debt.....
Click to expand...

Sorry an old Tennessee Ernie Ford song....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t be so defensive.
> 
> What you’re posting is data from 130 companies and ends in 2018. You don’t mention this because it doesn’t help your case. Much of growth in CAPEX comes from a handful of companies, focused in technology. Not bad, but hardly the investment in the blue collar economy that was often touted.
> 
> When you zoom out for a more complete picture, there was extra grow in 2018, which basically ended in 2019. The overall growth contributed a minuscule amount to GDP growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really happening with the Trump tax cuts? | American Enterprise Institute - AEI
> 
> 
> From an economic perspective, the focus on the increase in corporate dividends and buybacks is misplaced. Look instead at business investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aei.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you take their opinion over mine. Duke undergrad, NU MBA.
> 
> This is hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I provided data and a specific rebuttal. You are only appearing to authority. If that MBA was worth anything, you might have a critique of my post.
> 
> Turns our I’m better at this than you. That’s one of the benefits of not being a Trump devotee. More objectivity and less “cheerleading”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I provided specific data. You provided fuzzy math with an opinion piece.
> 
> View attachment 388975
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your data also came from an opinion piece, not that you admitted it, you just presented it without context and without it an explanation of what you were posting. Not particularly honest. I found your source myself though, and was able to provide a critique, something you haven’t found yourself able to do yet.
> 
> Your data focused on a small subset of companies. Not the economy as a whole. I provided a better, wider view.
Click to expand...

What is a small subset? Mid Market is huge and you'll see the decline due to COVID. Again, you're wrong. Dead wrong here. 





__





						CAPEX Spending Accelerates as Middle-Market Confidence Continues to Soar - News | Equipment Finance Advisor
					

Middle market companies continued to hire during the last year and the strong employment growth is expected to continue over the next 12 months, according to the Q3 2017 Middle Market Indicator (MMI) released by the National Center for the Middle Market (NCMM).     The MMI found that nearly half...




					www.equipmentfa.com
				











						Companies seen slashing capex 12% this year, deeper than in 2009: data
					

Big and mid-cap firms globally are expected to slash capital spending by an average 12% this year as they reel from the fallout of lockdowns and other measures imposed to rein in the coronavirus pandemic, analysts' estimates show.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> Yearly averages are not precise for sure, but to call them "bogus" is moronic.
> 
> Also, I used 450K for six months reflecting a drop from 2018 to 2019, I wasn't inflating the numbers.


Using 2019 numbers for what's happening in 2020 is completely idiotic.  All the numbers since the coronavirus are turned on their heads.  






Look at gasoline production / usage.

If people don't drive, they don't get into automobile accidents.  And 50,000 a year gets cut in half.





__





						This Week In Petroleum Gasoline Section - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)
					

Gasoline Production, Imports, Stocks, Supply, Prices by Grade and Sales Type, Retail City Average Prices, Data and Analysis from the Energy Information Administration.




					www.eia.gov


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yearly averages are not precise for sure, but to call them "bogus" is moronic.
> 
> Also, I used 450K for six months reflecting a drop from 2018 to 2019, I wasn't inflating the numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> Using 2019 numbers for what's happening in 2020 is completely idiotic.  All the numbers since the coronavirus are turned on their heads.
> 
> 
> View attachment 388977
> 
> Look at gasoline production / usage.
> 
> If people don't drive, they don't get into automobile accidents.  And 50,000 a year gets cut in half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Week In Petroleum Gasoline Section - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)
> 
> 
> Gasoline Production, Imports, Stocks, Supply, Prices by Grade and Sales Type, Retail City Average Prices, Data and Analysis from the Energy Information Administration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eia.gov
Click to expand...


What does gas have to do with abortions.   

Again:

1) What is even your argument that abortions are down.  People are home, you think they are having less sex?

2)  What is the relevance of your argument.  Running rate, abortions would be about 450K for six months.  What difference would it make if abortions are down for ONE six month period (which you have no basis to claim)?

Democrats are OK with a run rate of about 500,000 abortions over six months, EVERY SIX MONTHS.  And yet somehow 200K people mostly with medical conditions dying is a hyper melt down?   

And also, blaming Trump for a virus is just butt stupid and hyper partisan to begin with.

What are you even arguing?


----------



## jc456

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may be given the shit storms we are in. He is certainly smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a better thief a great pervert ,   but smarter?? I doubt it . I'm smart enough to step back , maybe learn from those smarter than me.   You can't teach me anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can teach you not to be a traitor to your ancestors. But you have to be willing to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This traitor thing of yours goes to far .Way too far  I'm Jewish   BUT American first and last  That doesn't make me a traitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ilhan Omar hates America and you support her. Democrats are saying America was built on racism. So you are a double traitor.
Click to expand...

every country on the planet was built by slave labor.  I'm done with the slave this and that thing.  that was the world.  Monday morning QBs can all kiss my white mthr fking ass.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.
> 
> So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie, you moron. He was 100% correct. The science has proven Trump right and proven the TDS afflicted morons such as yourself wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in public he said it's like the flu which kills between 25,000 and 69,000 per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It *IS* like the flu, you fucking moron.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dayum, there is nothing of his you won't swallow, is there? No, it's not like the flu. It's far deadlier. Which is what he told Woodward in private though he later lied to America.
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,000 in the U.S. out of 6,749,289 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9% nearly 30 times deadlier than the "regular flu."
> 
> That makes COVID-19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not arguing for or against how lethal or not COVID is, but you do realize that it is likely that far, far, far more people have had COVID, likely as many or more than the 59 million you posted for the flu. Also, unlike the flu, COVID is likely listed as the cause of death much more frequently than the common flu due to the coding guidance issued by the CDC. If this is the case, which it is, the death rate for COVID is much smaller than 2.9%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're delusional. There is literally zero evidence there have been more than 59 million cases of COVID-19 in tbe U.S. Shit, that's more than double the known cases in the entire world and we comprise only about 4% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does 94 million tests at about a 7.9% positive rate give you?  The more tests you do the more cases you get is that not in your libber math classes at grade school?  And the CDC and Penn State both have some evidence there are in fact many more cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It tells me you're a flaming imbecile.
> 
> a) 7.9% of 94 million is 7.4 million. 59,000,000 is more than 7 times that; still, nowhere near the figure DBA claimed is likely.
> 
> b) even worse for your idiocy, 7.9% positives of 94 million tests doesn't mean there are 7.4 million positive cases since many, if not most, people who test, test more than once. And even though that doesn't affect the number of tests taken, people who test positive still count as just one positive case, regardless of how many tests they take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So its even a lower positive test percent, like 7.2%.  The point is the virus has produced its own metrics no matter how many times people test and how positives are counted.  7.2% is a reduction from 8% and even higher numbers earlier when we didn't have testing.  Remember when you wackos were complaining we didn't have tests and many more were infected, and then we got more testing to prove that and you whined because more tested positive?  My point is that increased testing gives you more positive cases, what is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> From where did you get 7.2%? Did you just make that up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again grade school math....6,750,105 total cases into 92,893,134 tests....made up from Worldometer where they capture real numbers
Click to expand...

So you did make it up.  

Dumbfuck, *again*, many people who test positive get tested again. That in itself drastically increases your meaningless made up percentage.

Then factor in many of those who are tested, test negative. That increases your meaningless made up number even more.

And *again*, there is absolutely no evidence anywhere that there are at least 59,000,000 cases in the U.S..

None.

You trying to defend that idiocy exposes your chronic conservatitus.


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yearly averages are not precise for sure, but to call them "bogus" is moronic.
> 
> Also, I used 450K for six months reflecting a drop from 2018 to 2019, I wasn't inflating the numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> Using 2019 numbers for what's happening in 2020 is completely idiotic.  All the numbers since the coronavirus are turned on their heads.
> 
> 
> View attachment 388977
> 
> Look at gasoline production / usage.
> 
> If people don't drive, they don't get into automobile accidents.  And 50,000 a year gets cut in half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Week In Petroleum Gasoline Section - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)
> 
> 
> Gasoline Production, Imports, Stocks, Supply, Prices by Grade and Sales Type, Retail City Average Prices, Data and Analysis from the Energy Information Administration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eia.gov
Click to expand...

So the leftyvirus is saving lives?  Traffic down here sure seems just like it always was though.


----------



## jc456

kaz said:


> What is even your argument that abortions are down. People are home, you think they are having less sex?


my guess is that intimacy has increased exponentially over the last six months.


----------



## jc456

jbrownson0831 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yearly averages are not precise for sure, but to call them "bogus" is moronic.
> 
> Also, I used 450K for six months reflecting a drop from 2018 to 2019, I wasn't inflating the numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> Using 2019 numbers for what's happening in 2020 is completely idiotic.  All the numbers since the coronavirus are turned on their heads.
> 
> 
> View attachment 388977
> 
> Look at gasoline production / usage.
> 
> If people don't drive, they don't get into automobile accidents.  And 50,000 a year gets cut in half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Week In Petroleum Gasoline Section - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)
> 
> 
> Gasoline Production, Imports, Stocks, Supply, Prices by Grade and Sales Type, Retail City Average Prices, Data and Analysis from the Energy Information Administration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eia.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the leftyvirus is saving lives?  Traffic down here sure seems just like it always was though.
Click to expand...

traffic by me is the same.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.
> 
> So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie, you moron. He was 100% correct. The science has proven Trump right and proven the TDS afflicted morons such as yourself wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in public he said it's like the flu which kills between 25,000 and 69,000 per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It *IS* like the flu, you fucking moron.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dayum, there is nothing of his you won't swallow, is there? No, it's not like the flu. It's far deadlier. Which is what he told Woodward in private though he later lied to America.
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,000 in the U.S. out of 6,749,289 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9% nearly 30 times deadlier than the "regular flu."
> 
> That makes COVID-19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not arguing for or against how lethal or not COVID is, but you do realize that it is likely that far, far, far more people have had COVID, likely as many or more than the 59 million you posted for the flu. Also, unlike the flu, COVID is likely listed as the cause of death much more frequently than the common flu due to the coding guidance issued by the CDC. If this is the case, which it is, the death rate for COVID is much smaller than 2.9%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're delusional. There is literally zero evidence there have been more than 59 million cases of COVID-19 in tbe U.S. Shit, that's more than double the known cases in the entire world and we comprise only about 4% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does 94 million tests at about a 7.9% positive rate give you?  The more tests you do the more cases you get is that not in your libber math classes at grade school?  And the CDC and Penn State both have some evidence there are in fact many more cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It tells me you're a flaming imbecile.
> 
> a) 7.9% of 94 million is 7.4 million. 59,000,000 is more than 7 times that; still, nowhere near the figure DBA claimed is likely.
> 
> b) even worse for your idiocy, 7.9% positives of 94 million tests doesn't mean there are 7.4 million positive cases since many, if not most, people who test, test more than once. And even though that doesn't affect the number of tests taken, people who test positive still count as just one positive case, regardless of how many tests they take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So its even a lower positive test percent, like 7.2%.  The point is the virus has produced its own metrics no matter how many times people test and how positives are counted.  7.2% is a reduction from 8% and even higher numbers earlier when we didn't have testing.  Remember when you wackos were complaining we didn't have tests and many more were infected, and then we got more testing to prove that and you whined because more tested positive?  My point is that increased testing gives you more positive cases, what is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> From where did you get 7.2%? Did you just make that up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again grade school math....6,750,105 total cases into 92,893,134 tests....made up from Worldometer where they capture real numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you did make it up.
> 
> Dumbfuck, *again*, many people who test positive get tested again. That in itself drastically increases your meaningless made up percentage.
> 
> Then factor in many of those who are tested, test negative. That increases your meaningless made up number even more.
> 
> And *again*, there is absolutely no evidence anywhere that there are at least 59,000,000 cases in tbe U.S..
> 
> None.
> 
> You trying to defend that idiocy exposes your chronic conservatitus.
Click to expand...

Again...and again.....simply pointing out to you the actual statistics and where they are....I know stats make your head hurt...if you don't want to know any actual metrics then at least stop making your own up.  These are real numbers unlike anything you wackos preach.


----------



## iceberg

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may be given the shit storms we are in. He is certainly smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a better thief a great pervert ,   but smarter?? I doubt it . I'm smart enough to step back , maybe learn from those smarter than me.   You can't teach me anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can teach you not to be a traitor to your ancestors. But you have to be willing to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This traitor thing of yours goes to far .Way too far  I'm Jewish   BUT American first and last  That doesn't make me a traitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ilhan Omar hates America and you support her. Democrats are saying America was built on racism. So you are a double traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> every country on the planet was built by slave labor.  I'm done with the slave this and that thing.  that was the world.  Monday morning QBs can all kiss my white mthr fking ass.
Click to expand...

pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.

go ahead. tear 'em down.


----------



## jc456

iceberg said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may be given the shit storms we are in. He is certainly smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a better thief a great pervert ,   but smarter?? I doubt it . I'm smart enough to step back , maybe learn from those smarter than me.   You can't teach me anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can teach you not to be a traitor to your ancestors. But you have to be willing to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This traitor thing of yours goes to far .Way too far  I'm Jewish   BUT American first and last  That doesn't make me a traitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ilhan Omar hates America and you support her. Democrats are saying America was built on racism. So you are a double traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> every country on the planet was built by slave labor.  I'm done with the slave this and that thing.  that was the world.  Monday morning QBs can all kiss my white mthr fking ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
Click to expand...

LOL, every fking one of them.  they should go there and riot and loot.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Obama is a born Muslim with inherent hatred for America....


----------



## jbrownson0831

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.
> 
> So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie, you moron. He was 100% correct. The science has proven Trump right and proven the TDS afflicted morons such as yourself wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in public he said it's like the flu which kills between 25,000 and 69,000 per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It *IS* like the flu, you fucking moron.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dayum, there is nothing of his you won't swallow, is there? No, it's not like the flu. It's far deadlier. Which is what he told Woodward in private though he later lied to America.
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,000 in the U.S. out of 6,749,289 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9% nearly 30 times deadlier than the "regular flu."
> 
> That makes COVID-19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not arguing for or against how lethal or not COVID is, but you do realize that it is likely that far, far, far more people have had COVID, likely as many or more than the 59 million you posted for the flu. Also, unlike the flu, COVID is likely listed as the cause of death much more frequently than the common flu due to the coding guidance issued by the CDC. If this is the case, which it is, the death rate for COVID is much smaller than 2.9%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're delusional. There is literally zero evidence there have been more than 59 million cases of COVID-19 in tbe U.S. Shit, that's more than double the known cases in the entire world and we comprise only about 4% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does 94 million tests at about a 7.9% positive rate give you?  The more tests you do the more cases you get is that not in your libber math classes at grade school?  And the CDC and Penn State both have some evidence there are in fact many more cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It tells me you're a flaming imbecile.
> 
> a) 7.9% of 94 million is 7.4 million. 59,000,000 is more than 7 times that; still, nowhere near the figure DBA claimed is likely.
> 
> b) even worse for your idiocy, 7.9% positives of 94 million tests doesn't mean there are 7.4 million positive cases since many, if not most, people who test, test more than once. And even though that doesn't affect the number of tests taken, people who test positive still count as just one positive case, regardless of how many tests they take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So its even a lower positive test percent, like 7.2%.  The point is the virus has produced its own metrics no matter how many times people test and how positives are counted.  7.2% is a reduction from 8% and even higher numbers earlier when we didn't have testing.  Remember when you wackos were complaining we didn't have tests and many more were infected, and then we got more testing to prove that and you whined because more tested positive?  My point is that increased testing gives you more positive cases, what is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> From where did you get 7.2%? Did you just make that up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again grade school math....6,750,105 total cases into 92,893,134 tests....made up from Worldometer where they capture real numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you did make it up.
> 
> Dumbfuck, *again*, many people who test positive get tested again. That in itself drastically increases your meaningless made up percentage.
> 
> Then factor in many of those who are tested, test negative. That increases your meaningless made up number even more.
> 
> And *again*, there is absolutely no evidence anywhere that there are at least 59,000,000 cases in tbe U.S..
> 
> None.
> 
> You trying to defend that idiocy exposes your chronic conservatitus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...and again.....simply pointing out to you the actual statistics and where they are....I know stats make your head hurt...if you don't want to know any actual metrics then at least stop making your own up.  These are real numbers unlike anything you wackos preach.
Click to expand...

Waaah waaah waaah not okay to count actual tests and cases waah waah waah okay to make up lots of fake deaths though......


----------



## kaz

jc456 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is even your argument that abortions are down. People are home, you think they are having less sex?
> 
> 
> 
> my guess is that intimacy has increased exponentially over the last six months.
Click to expand...


I'm thinking the same


----------



## Mac1958

Faun said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The terms "downplay" and "lie" are not synonymous, simpleton.
> 
> Trump knew it was not anywhere near as bad as the preliminary numbers made it appear. Those early mortality rates were so high because only the sickest people were getting tested.
> 
> Trump knew this and even went on Hannity and said that his hunch was that the fatality rate was actually less than 1% even though the CDC was saying 3.4%. He knew that because, unlike leftist moonbats, he has a scientific mind. He understands how science works. And the Democrats gave him hell for "making up numbers".
> 
> Turns out that Trump was 100% correct, as usual. Scientists now have confirmed that the mortality rate is significantly less than 1% just as Trump said it was. Trump showed excellent leadership by playing down the preliminary numbers that he knew could be misleading to many folks and could cause panic.
> 
> That's not lying, you TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is accepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your TDS is troubling. Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much of an asshole do you have to be to continue to troll in here when no one wants you here? You dumbfuck, go take a walk in front of a truck on the highway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh oh, another meltdown on the way.
> 
> You really need to get me out of your head, Trumpster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol...You're not in anyone's head...You're too stupid for that dumbass.. I'm trying to save you further embarrassment posting the dumb shit you post.
> 
> See, you're like the pathetic dumbshit at the party. No one wants him there, but he like you is to stupid to pick up on the social cues..
> 
> So get lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a one trick pony.. very boring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Just one trick? That's all it took to get under your skin?
Click to expand...

Like their hero, they're very sensitive, very emotional, very flamboyant!


----------



## iceberg

jc456 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may be given the shit storms we are in. He is certainly smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a better thief a great pervert ,   but smarter?? I doubt it . I'm smart enough to step back , maybe learn from those smarter than me.   You can't teach me anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can teach you not to be a traitor to your ancestors. But you have to be willing to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This traitor thing of yours goes to far .Way too far  I'm Jewish   BUT American first and last  That doesn't make me a traitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ilhan Omar hates America and you support her. Democrats are saying America was built on racism. So you are a double traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> every country on the planet was built by slave labor.  I'm done with the slave this and that thing.  that was the world.  Monday morning QBs can all kiss my white mthr fking ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, every fking one of them.  they should go there and riot and loot.
Click to expand...

pound sand.

literally.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a born Muslim with inherent hatred for America....
Click to expand...

Look it up, daddy(well at least the one we think) a Muslim and so son born is Muslim by birth.


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> What does gas have to do with abortions.



The difference between current reality, and remembering the good old days.

Some states ruled abortions to be "elective surgery" and thus prevented them.  There are no numbers available to see if the numbers were cut by a little or cut by a lot.  But knowing we don't know, makes you an idiot to pretend last years numbers have anything to do with what happened in 2020.

If you look at the peak users of abortion, women 20-24, women with some college, women not married or cohabitation,  zero prior births, 

That concludes they're due to women in college, and with that switched to tele-learning, their need for abortions was cut dramatically



			https://www.guttmacher.org/sites/default/files/report_downloads/us-abortion-patients-table1.pdf
		


You can analyze the data for yourself.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t be so defensive.
> 
> What you’re posting is data from 130 companies and ends in 2018. You don’t mention this because it doesn’t help your case. Much of growth in CAPEX comes from a handful of companies, focused in technology. Not bad, but hardly the investment in the blue collar economy that was often touted.
> 
> When you zoom out for a more complete picture, there was extra grow in 2018, which basically ended in 2019. The overall growth contributed a minuscule amount to GDP growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really happening with the Trump tax cuts? | American Enterprise Institute - AEI
> 
> 
> From an economic perspective, the focus on the increase in corporate dividends and buybacks is misplaced. Look instead at business investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aei.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you take their opinion over mine. Duke undergrad, NU MBA.
> 
> This is hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I provided data and a specific rebuttal. You are only appearing to authority. If that MBA was worth anything, you might have a critique of my post.
> 
> Turns our I’m better at this than you. That’s one of the benefits of not being a Trump devotee. More objectivity and less “cheerleading”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I provided specific data. You provided fuzzy math with an opinion piece.
> 
> View attachment 388975
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your data also came from an opinion piece, not that you admitted it, you just presented it without context and without it an explanation of what you were posting. Not particularly honest. I found your source myself though, and was able to provide a critique, something you haven’t found yourself able to do yet.
> 
> Your data focused on a small subset of companies. Not the economy as a whole. I provided a better, wider view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Mine cape from actual data that is tracked by IBanks and such. I am talking corporate confidence. That is all. It was higher under Trump and the chart below illustrates as such. You don't know what CAPEX is. You don't know much about anything with corporate finance. But you find obscure articles that are embarrassing. I also never said "tax cuts" I said corporate confidence. But the tax cuts definitely helped in terms of wage growth and lowering unemployment.
> 
> View attachment 388976
Click to expand...

Corporate confidence, otherwise known as feelings. I was speaking in the real of facts and data. 

Tax cuts and investment were the topic when you replied to me. Seems like you’re switching the subject because you got caught up in an argument you can’t win

AEI is hardly obscure and you’ve yet to critique the article despite calling it embarrassing. Why? We don’t know. You don’t say. I’d wager because you don’t have a critique.

 As for helping with wage growth and unemployment, there was little deviation in those trends. Wages were growing about the same rate in 2016 as in 2018 and 2019. Unemployment was falling at roughly the same rate in 2016 as 2018. This is all speculative, and very little evidence to support it other than your feelings.


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does gas have to do with abortions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between current reality, and remembering the good old days.
> 
> Some states ruled abortions to be "elective surgery" and thus prevented them.  There are no numbers available to see if the numbers were cut by a little or cut by a lot.  But knowing we don't know, makes you an idiot to pretend last years numbers have anything to do with what happened in 2020.
> 
> If you look at the peak users of abortion, women 20-24, women with some college, women not married or cohabitation,  zero prior births,
> 
> That concludes they're due to women in college, and with that switched to tele-learning, their need for abortions was cut dramatically
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.guttmacher.org/sites/default/files/report_downloads/us-abortion-patients-table1.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> You can analyze the data for yourself.
Click to expand...


My argument was that Democrats consider 200K catastrohic while 450K abortions EVERY six months is a "choice."  Your quibbling over how many abortions there were over the last six specific months doesn't change anything about my point, which is about your attitude.  The exact number over the last six months doesn't change your double standard.   Address the point.

And my second point was how blaming Trump for a virus at all is your hate partisan absurd bull crap


----------



## colfax_m

iceberg said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may be given the shit storms we are in. He is certainly smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a better thief a great pervert ,   but smarter?? I doubt it . I'm smart enough to step back , maybe learn from those smarter than me.   You can't teach me anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can teach you not to be a traitor to your ancestors. But you have to be willing to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This traitor thing of yours goes to far .Way too far  I'm Jewish   BUT American first and last  That doesn't make me a traitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ilhan Omar hates America and you support her. Democrats are saying America was built on racism. So you are a double traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> every country on the planet was built by slave labor.  I'm done with the slave this and that thing.  that was the world.  Monday morning QBs can all kiss my white mthr fking ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
Click to expand...

Fun fact, pyramids were probably built by workers, not slaves.



			https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids


----------



## meaner gene

jc456 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is even your argument that abortions are down. People are home, you think they are having less sex?
> 
> 
> 
> my guess is that intimacy has increased exponentially over the last six months.
Click to expand...


Not among the top groups that get abortions.  That would be women in college.  And with the closing of in person classes, it makes getting pregnant using Tik-Tok really hard.


----------



## jbrownson0831

kaz said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does gas have to do with abortions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between current reality, and remembering the good old days.
> 
> Some states ruled abortions to be "elective surgery" and thus prevented them.  There are no numbers available to see if the numbers were cut by a little or cut by a lot.  But knowing we don't know, makes you an idiot to pretend last years numbers have anything to do with what happened in 2020.
> 
> If you look at the peak users of abortion, women 20-24, women with some college, women not married or cohabitation,  zero prior births,
> 
> That concludes they're due to women in college, and with that switched to tele-learning, their need for abortions was cut dramatically
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.guttmacher.org/sites/default/files/report_downloads/us-abortion-patients-table1.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> You can analyze the data for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My argument was that Democrats consider 200K catastrohic while 450K abortions EVERY six months is a "choice."  Your quibbling over how many abortions there were over the last six specific months doesn't change anything about my point, which is about your attitude.  The exact number over the last six months doesn't change your double standard.   Address the point.
> 
> And my second point was how blaming Trump for a virus at all is your hate partisan absurd bull crap
Click to expand...

Exactly....plenty of things out there that kill us to worry about, some infectious and some not....but the timing of the leftyvirus was critical for the wackos coming off the heels of yet another failed attack on the President.  This was their big chance and it turns out to be the flu.....


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is even your argument that abortions are down. People are home, you think they are having less sex?
> 
> 
> 
> my guess is that intimacy has increased exponentially over the last six months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking the same
Click to expand...


Not if you analyze the data.



			https://www.guttmacher.org/sites/default/files/report_downloads/us-abortion-patients-table1.pdf
		


Look up the peak users of abortion, and it matches women in college.   And they're now studying from home.


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may be given the shit storms we are in. He is certainly smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a better thief a great pervert ,   but smarter?? I doubt it . I'm smart enough to step back , maybe learn from those smarter than me.   You can't teach me anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can teach you not to be a traitor to your ancestors. But you have to be willing to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This traitor thing of yours goes to far .Way too far  I'm Jewish   BUT American first and last  That doesn't make me a traitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ilhan Omar hates America and you support her. Democrats are saying America was built on racism. So you are a double traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> every country on the planet was built by slave labor.  I'm done with the slave this and that thing.  that was the world.  Monday morning QBs can all kiss my white mthr fking ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fun fact, pyramids were probably built by workers, not slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids
Click to expand...

Hmmmm not according to my Bible.....do you know what that is?


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.
> 
> So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie, you moron. He was 100% correct. The science has proven Trump right and proven the TDS afflicted morons such as yourself wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in public he said it's like the flu which kills between 25,000 and 69,000 per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It *IS* like the flu, you fucking moron.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dayum, there is nothing of his you won't swallow, is there? No, it's not like the flu. It's far deadlier. Which is what he told Woodward in private though he later lied to America.
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,000 in the U.S. out of 6,749,289 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9% nearly 30 times deadlier than the "regular flu."
> 
> That makes COVID-19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not arguing for or against how lethal or not COVID is, but you do realize that it is likely that far, far, far more people have had COVID, likely as many or more than the 59 million you posted for the flu. Also, unlike the flu, COVID is likely listed as the cause of death much more frequently than the common flu due to the coding guidance issued by the CDC. If this is the case, which it is, the death rate for COVID is much smaller than 2.9%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're delusional. There is literally zero evidence there have been more than 59 million cases of COVID-19 in tbe U.S. Shit, that's more than double the known cases in the entire world and we comprise only about 4% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does 94 million tests at about a 7.9% positive rate give you?  The more tests you do the more cases you get is that not in your libber math classes at grade school?  And the CDC and Penn State both have some evidence there are in fact many more cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It tells me you're a flaming imbecile.
> 
> a) 7.9% of 94 million is 7.4 million. 59,000,000 is more than 7 times that; still, nowhere near the figure DBA claimed is likely.
> 
> b) even worse for your idiocy, 7.9% positives of 94 million tests doesn't mean there are 7.4 million positive cases since many, if not most, people who test, test more than once. And even though that doesn't affect the number of tests taken, people who test positive still count as just one positive case, regardless of how many tests they take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So its even a lower positive test percent, like 7.2%.  The point is the virus has produced its own metrics no matter how many times people test and how positives are counted.  7.2% is a reduction from 8% and even higher numbers earlier when we didn't have testing.  Remember when you wackos were complaining we didn't have tests and many more were infected, and then we got more testing to prove that and you whined because more tested positive?  My point is that increased testing gives you more positive cases, what is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> From where did you get 7.2%? Did you just make that up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again grade school math....6,750,105 total cases into 92,893,134 tests....made up from Worldometer where they capture real numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you did make it up.
> 
> Dumbfuck, *again*, many people who test positive get tested again. That in itself drastically increases your meaningless made up percentage.
> 
> Then factor in many of those who are tested, test negative. That increases your meaningless made up number even more.
> 
> And *again*, there is absolutely no evidence anywhere that there are at least 59,000,000 cases in tbe U.S..
> 
> None.
> 
> You trying to defend that idiocy exposes your chronic conservatitus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...and again.....simply pointing out to you the actual statistics and where they are....I know stats make your head hurt...if you don't want to know any actual metrics then at least stop making your own up.  These are real numbers unlike anything you wackos preach.
Click to expand...

LOL

You're not posting stats. You're dividing one figure into another to make up a percentage that doesn't actually reflect how many people actually have COVID-19 in your failed attempt to inflate the number of deaths.

Even sadder for you, the only reason you're even doing that is to fluff Trump.


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is even your argument that abortions are down. People are home, you think they are having less sex?
> 
> 
> 
> my guess is that intimacy has increased exponentially over the last six months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not among the top groups that get abortions.  That would be women in college.  And with the closing of in person classes, it makes getting pregnant using Tik-Tok really hard.
Click to expand...


And so that addresses the point again ... how?

Are you saying Democrats no longer consider abortion a "choice" since that was my point?


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is even your argument that abortions are down. People are home, you think they are having less sex?
> 
> 
> 
> my guess is that intimacy has increased exponentially over the last six months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking the same
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you analyze the data.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.guttmacher.org/sites/default/files/report_downloads/us-abortion-patients-table1.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the peak users of abortion, and it matches women in college.   And they're now studying from home.
Click to expand...


And now Democrats have changed their position on abortion, which is it's a choice?  How have you done that?  What is your new position on it since girls are not going to college?


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.
> 
> So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie, you moron. He was 100% correct. The science has proven Trump right and proven the TDS afflicted morons such as yourself wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in public he said it's like the flu which kills between 25,000 and 69,000 per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It *IS* like the flu, you fucking moron.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dayum, there is nothing of his you won't swallow, is there? No, it's not like the flu. It's far deadlier. Which is what he told Woodward in private though he later lied to America.
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,000 in the U.S. out of 6,749,289 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9% nearly 30 times deadlier than the "regular flu."
> 
> That makes COVID-19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not arguing for or against how lethal or not COVID is, but you do realize that it is likely that far, far, far more people have had COVID, likely as many or more than the 59 million you posted for the flu. Also, unlike the flu, COVID is likely listed as the cause of death much more frequently than the common flu due to the coding guidance issued by the CDC. If this is the case, which it is, the death rate for COVID is much smaller than 2.9%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're delusional. There is literally zero evidence there have been more than 59 million cases of COVID-19 in tbe U.S. Shit, that's more than double the known cases in the entire world and we comprise only about 4% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does 94 million tests at about a 7.9% positive rate give you?  The more tests you do the more cases you get is that not in your libber math classes at grade school?  And the CDC and Penn State both have some evidence there are in fact many more cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It tells me you're a flaming imbecile.
> 
> a) 7.9% of 94 million is 7.4 million. 59,000,000 is more than 7 times that; still, nowhere near the figure DBA claimed is likely.
> 
> b) even worse for your idiocy, 7.9% positives of 94 million tests doesn't mean there are 7.4 million positive cases since many, if not most, people who test, test more than once. And even though that doesn't affect the number of tests taken, people who test positive still count as just one positive case, regardless of how many tests they take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So its even a lower positive test percent, like 7.2%.  The point is the virus has produced its own metrics no matter how many times people test and how positives are counted.  7.2% is a reduction from 8% and even higher numbers earlier when we didn't have testing.  Remember when you wackos were complaining we didn't have tests and many more were infected, and then we got more testing to prove that and you whined because more tested positive?  My point is that increased testing gives you more positive cases, what is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> From where did you get 7.2%? Did you just make that up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again grade school math....6,750,105 total cases into 92,893,134 tests....made up from Worldometer where they capture real numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you did make it up.
> 
> Dumbfuck, *again*, many people who test positive get tested again. That in itself drastically increases your meaningless made up percentage.
> 
> Then factor in many of those who are tested, test negative. That increases your meaningless made up number even more.
> 
> And *again*, there is absolutely no evidence anywhere that there are at least 59,000,000 cases in tbe U.S..
> 
> None.
> 
> You trying to defend that idiocy exposes your chronic conservatitus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...and again.....simply pointing out to you the actual statistics and where they are....I know stats make your head hurt...if you don't want to know any actual metrics then at least stop making your own up.  These are real numbers unlike anything you wackos preach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're not posting stats. You're dividing one figure into another to make up a percentage that doesn't actually reflect how many people actually have COVID-19 in your failed attempt to inflate the number of deaths.
> 
> Even sadder for you, the only reason you're even doing that is to fluff Trump.
Click to expand...

Again, I am reporting and performing math on actual numbers.  Try taking your head out of your pelosi for a while and seeing how accurate that is.


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> My argument was that Democrats consider 200K catastrohic while 450K abortions EVERY six months is a "choice."



Heart disease accounts for 1.5 M each year.
Most of that caused by life choices.  The abortion numbers pale in comparison.

So what's your point?


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My argument was that Democrats consider 200K catastrohic while 450K abortions EVERY six months is a "choice."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heart disease accounts for 1.5 M each year.
> Most of that caused by life choices.  The abortion numbers pale in comparison.
> 
> So what's your point?
Click to expand...

Let me try...that shutting down the country over the flu is ridiculous given all the other much worse things that can kill us.....


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> And my second point was how blaming Trump for a virus at all is your hate partisan absurd bull crap



It's not blaming Trump for the virus.  It's blaming Trump for doing nothing during February to prepare for it.

It's like the ant and the grasshopper.  And when the fire alarms went off in Rome, Trump took out his violin


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my second point was how blaming Trump for a virus at all is your hate partisan absurd bull crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not blaming Trump for the virus.  It's blaming Trump for doing nothing during February to prepare for it.
> 
> It's like the ant and the grasshopper.  And when the fire alarms went off in Rome, Trump took out his violin
Click to expand...

And Killer Cuomo did what, played the banjo??


----------



## Faun

iceberg said:


> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.


LOL

Imbecile, read & learn...



			https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids


----------



## meaner gene

colfax_m said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
> 
> 
> 
> Fun fact, pyramids were probably built by workers, not slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids
Click to expand...

More fun facts.  They weren't built to store grain.

Just sayin'


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Imbecile, read & learn...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids
Click to expand...

This is the atheist version right?  Did the Russians interfere or help build them??


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a born Muslim with inherent hatred for America....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look it up, daddy(well at least the one we think) a Muslim and so son born is Muslim by birth.
Click to expand...

I was referencing your idiocy that being born Muslim means one has an inherhatred for America.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a born Muslim with inherent hatred for America....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look it up, daddy(well at least the one we think) a Muslim and so son born is Muslim by birth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referencing your idiocy that being born Muslim means one has an inherhatred for America.
Click to expand...

That would be YOUR idiocy and not mine.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Imbecile, read & learn...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the atheist version right?  Did the Russians interfere or help build them??
Click to expand...

You know you could have found the answers to those questions in the article I posted. Why are conservatives so scared of education?


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Imbecile, read & learn...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the atheist version right?  Did the Russians interfere or help build them??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know you could have found the answers to those questions in the article I posted. Why are conservatives so scared of education?
Click to expand...

....answers in the wacko propaganda factory article I posted.....hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My argument was that Democrats consider 200K catastrohic while 450K abortions EVERY six months is a "choice."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heart disease accounts for 1.5 M each year.
> Most of that caused by life choices.  The abortion numbers pale in comparison.
> 
> So what's your point?
Click to expand...


My point is what I said in pretty much every post in this discussion.

You hyperbolically melt down over less than 200K deaths a year.  Yet abortion at 450K-500K average over the same time period is a "choice" to you.  What didn't you understand about that?

I'm pro-choice, but I'm not melting down over covid, where most of the deaths also have complicating factors.

Not sure how you're hysterical about covid but not abortions or heart disease works in your favor, it works in mine.

And again, blaming Trump for a global virus is more vicious partisan hate politics by Democrats


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> Not among the top groups that get abortions.  That would be women in college.  And with the closing of in person classes, it makes getting pregnant using Tik-Tok really hard.





kaz said:


> And so that addresses the point again ... how?


It shows that the ACTUAL data on abortions is that they're cut by up to half in 2020.  Which actually puts them on par with the coronavirus. 

Which is why I called your use of last years stats idiotic.


----------



## jc456

iceberg said:


> pound sand.
> 
> literally.


hahahahahahahah exactly


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not among the top groups that get abortions.  That would be women in college.  And with the closing of in person classes, it makes getting pregnant using Tik-Tok really hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so that addresses the point again ... how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It shows that the ACTUAL data on abortions is that they're cut by up to half in 2020.  Which actually puts them on par with the coronavirus.
> 
> Which is why I called your use of last years stats idiotic.
Click to expand...


So you're arguing now that Democrats are NOT OK with 450K abortions because over the last six months there were fewer abortions?  That's just butt stupid.

Try to read this.  My point is that Democrats consider 450K abortions which is based on the RUNNING RATE OF ABORTIONS EVERY SIX MONTHS is just a choice.

Unless you are arguing with me that Democrats are no longer OK with that, you aren't contradicting my argument.

Bickering over the number of abortions over the last six months DOES NOT ADDRESS MY ARGUMENT


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may be given the shit storms we are in. He is certainly smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a better thief a great pervert ,   but smarter?? I doubt it . I'm smart enough to step back , maybe learn from those smarter than me.   You can't teach me anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can teach you not to be a traitor to your ancestors. But you have to be willing to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This traitor thing of yours goes to far .Way too far  I'm Jewish   BUT American first and last  That doesn't make me a traitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ilhan Omar hates America and you support her. Democrats are saying America was built on racism. So you are a double traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> every country on the planet was built by slave labor.  I'm done with the slave this and that thing.  that was the world.  Monday morning QBs can all kiss my white mthr fking ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fun fact, pyramids were probably built by workers, not slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids
Click to expand...

How can it be a fact when you said “probably” so you do not really know.


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does gas have to do with abortions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between current reality, and remembering the good old days.
> 
> Some states ruled abortions to be "elective surgery" and thus prevented them.  There are no numbers available to see if the numbers were cut by a little or cut by a lot.  But knowing we don't know, makes you an idiot to pretend last years numbers have anything to do with what happened in 2020.
> 
> If you look at the peak users of abortion, women 20-24, women with some college, women not married or cohabitation,  zero prior births,
> 
> That concludes they're due to women in college, and with that switched to tele-learning, their need for abortions was cut dramatically
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.guttmacher.org/sites/default/files/report_downloads/us-abortion-patients-table1.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> You can analyze the data for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My argument was that Democrats consider 200K catastrohic while 450K abortions EVERY six months is a "choice."  Your quibbling over how many abortions there were over the last six specific months doesn't change anything about my point, which is about your attitude.  The exact number over the last six months doesn't change your double standard.   Address the point.
> 
> And my second point was how blaming Trump for a virus at all is your hate partisan absurd bull crap
Click to expand...

Kazzer, which position do you disagree with...?


200K deaths caused by a pandemic is a disaster

450K abortions were by choice


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t be so defensive.
> 
> What you’re posting is data from 130 companies and ends in 2018. You don’t mention this because it doesn’t help your case. Much of growth in CAPEX comes from a handful of companies, focused in technology. Not bad, but hardly the investment in the blue collar economy that was often touted.
> 
> When you zoom out for a more complete picture, there was extra grow in 2018, which basically ended in 2019. The overall growth contributed a minuscule amount to GDP growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really happening with the Trump tax cuts? | American Enterprise Institute - AEI
> 
> 
> From an economic perspective, the focus on the increase in corporate dividends and buybacks is misplaced. Look instead at business investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aei.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you take their opinion over mine. Duke undergrad, NU MBA.
> 
> This is hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I provided data and a specific rebuttal. You are only appearing to authority. If that MBA was worth anything, you might have a critique of my post.
> 
> Turns our I’m better at this than you. That’s one of the benefits of not being a Trump devotee. More objectivity and less “cheerleading”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I provided specific data. You provided fuzzy math with an opinion piece.
> 
> View attachment 388975
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your data also came from an opinion piece, not that you admitted it, you just presented it without context and without it an explanation of what you were posting. Not particularly honest. I found your source myself though, and was able to provide a critique, something you haven’t found yourself able to do yet.
> 
> Your data focused on a small subset of companies. Not the economy as a whole. I provided a better, wider view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Mine cape from actual data that is tracked by IBanks and such. I am talking corporate confidence. That is all. It was higher under Trump and the chart below illustrates as such. You don't know what CAPEX is. You don't know much about anything with corporate finance. But you find obscure articles that are embarrassing. I also never said "tax cuts" I said corporate confidence. But the tax cuts definitely helped in terms of wage growth and lowering unemployment.
> 
> View attachment 388976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate confidence, otherwise known as feelings. I was speaking in the real of facts and data.
> 
> Tax cuts and investment were the topic when you replied to me. Seems like you’re switching the subject because you got caught up in an argument you can’t win
> 
> AEI is hardly obscure and you’ve yet to critique the article despite calling it embarrassing. Why? We don’t know. You don’t say. I’d wager because you don’t have a critique.
> 
> As for helping with wage growth and unemployment, there was little deviation in those trends. Wages were growing about the same rate in 2016 as in 2018 and 2019. Unemployment was falling at roughly the same rate in 2016 as 2018. This is all speculative, and very little evidence to support it other than your feelings.
Click to expand...

Amazing. You are hopeless. Roughly is not the same. It was lower. I gave You a ton of evidence. I am roughly correct.


----------



## jc456

kaz said:


> And again, blaming Trump for a global virus is more vicious partisan hate politics by Democrats


they blame trump even though it's global, and then use how the globe handled the outbreak as the best way to handle it.  can't make it up.


----------



## meaner gene

jbrownson0831 said:


> Let me try...that shutting down the country over the flu is ridiculous given all the other much worse things that can kill us.....


Is your point that we don't need the TSA.  Since we lose more people from the coronavirus, than if terrorists hijacked and crashed a plane every day.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does gas have to do with abortions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between current reality, and remembering the good old days.
> 
> Some states ruled abortions to be "elective surgery" and thus prevented them.  There are no numbers available to see if the numbers were cut by a little or cut by a lot.  But knowing we don't know, makes you an idiot to pretend last years numbers have anything to do with what happened in 2020.
> 
> If you look at the peak users of abortion, women 20-24, women with some college, women not married or cohabitation,  zero prior births,
> 
> That concludes they're due to women in college, and with that switched to tele-learning, their need for abortions was cut dramatically
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.guttmacher.org/sites/default/files/report_downloads/us-abortion-patients-table1.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> You can analyze the data for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My argument was that Democrats consider 200K catastrohic while 450K abortions EVERY six months is a "choice."  Your quibbling over how many abortions there were over the last six specific months doesn't change anything about my point, which is about your attitude.  The exact number over the last six months doesn't change your double standard.   Address the point.
> 
> And my second point was how blaming Trump for a virus at all is your hate partisan absurd bull crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kazzer, which position do you disagree with...?
> 
> 
> 200K deaths caused by a pandemic is a disaster
> 450K abortions were by choice
Click to expand...

Many of that 200k would have died anyway. I do Not believe the fake news media. I am pro choice but what is interesting is that if one kills a pregnant lady the crime is a double homicide.


----------



## meaner gene

jbrownson0831 said:


> And Killer Cuomo did what, played the banjo??


We went through this, Killer Trump (35,000) was responsible for the deaths in New York.

And the 3,500 you blamed on Cuomo, weren't coronavirus, because as you said, they were never tested, so probably died of natural causes.


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me try...that shutting down the country over the flu is ridiculous given all the other much worse things that can kill us.....
> 
> 
> 
> Is your point that we don't need the TSA.  Since we lose more people from the coronavirus, than if terrorists hijacked and crashed a plane every day.
Click to expand...

Hmmm no don't think so.  I was talking about the virus here, but as for terrorism you Dems are so desensitized to it you allow it to run rampant in your cities and cause unending crime while the leadership quivers in hiding...but probaably in hiding with their little masks on.  The effects of terrorism are daily and not just from other countries.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may be given the shit storms we are in. He is certainly smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a better thief a great pervert ,   but smarter?? I doubt it . I'm smart enough to step back , maybe learn from those smarter than me.   You can't teach me anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can teach you not to be a traitor to your ancestors. But you have to be willing to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This traitor thing of yours goes to far .Way too far  I'm Jewish   BUT American first and last  That doesn't make me a traitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ilhan Omar hates America and you support her. Democrats are saying America was built on racism. So you are a double traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> every country on the planet was built by slave labor.  I'm done with the slave this and that thing.  that was the world.  Monday morning QBs can all kiss my white mthr fking ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fun fact, pyramids were probably built by workers, not slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm not according to my Bible.....do you know what that is?
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Which Bible states skaves built the pyrmids.  Cite chapter and verse too.........


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does gas have to do with abortions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between current reality, and remembering the good old days.
> 
> Some states ruled abortions to be "elective surgery" and thus prevented them.  There are no numbers available to see if the numbers were cut by a little or cut by a lot.  But knowing we don't know, makes you an idiot to pretend last years numbers have anything to do with what happened in 2020.
> 
> If you look at the peak users of abortion, women 20-24, women with some college, women not married or cohabitation,  zero prior births,
> 
> That concludes they're due to women in college, and with that switched to tele-learning, their need for abortions was cut dramatically
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.guttmacher.org/sites/default/files/report_downloads/us-abortion-patients-table1.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> You can analyze the data for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My argument was that Democrats consider 200K catastrohic while 450K abortions EVERY six months is a "choice."  Your quibbling over how many abortions there were over the last six specific months doesn't change anything about my point, which is about your attitude.  The exact number over the last six months doesn't change your double standard.   Address the point.
> 
> And my second point was how blaming Trump for a virus at all is your hate partisan absurd bull crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kazzer, which position do you disagree with...?
> 
> 
> 200K deaths caused by a pandemic is a disaster
> 450K abortions were by choice
Click to expand...


Faun:  Hi kaz, I'm going to ask you a question like an eight year old, but I want you to take me seriously anyway, OK????

Um ... yeah.

Faun:  You're kazzing, like a kazzing kazzer who's kazzing his kazzing kazzer kazz line of kazzing kazzer kazzest for a kazzster who's kazzing like the kazzest kazzer.

Um ... no.  Ask like an adult if you want a real answer


----------



## colfax_m

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may be given the shit storms we are in. He is certainly smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a better thief a great pervert ,   but smarter?? I doubt it . I'm smart enough to step back , maybe learn from those smarter than me.   You can't teach me anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can teach you not to be a traitor to your ancestors. But you have to be willing to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This traitor thing of yours goes to far .Way too far  I'm Jewish   BUT American first and last  That doesn't make me a traitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ilhan Omar hates America and you support her. Democrats are saying America was built on racism. So you are a double traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> every country on the planet was built by slave labor.  I'm done with the slave this and that thing.  that was the world.  Monday morning QBs can all kiss my white mthr fking ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fun fact, pyramids were probably built by workers, not slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm not according to my Bible.....do you know what that is?
Click to expand...

Sure I do. I also know what it isn’t. And it’s not a perfectly accurate historical document.


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Killer Cuomo did what, played the banjo??
> 
> 
> 
> We went through this, Killer Trump (35,000) was responsible for the deaths in New York.
> 
> And the 3,500 you blamed on Cuomo, weren't coronavirus, because as you said, they were never tested, so probably died of natural causes.
Click to expand...

Cuomo is the elected official of the state, are you saying governors now are not needed anymore?  I thought they were responsible for the conditions of their state and welfare of the citizens is that wrong?  I am all for taking away the 3500 and knocking his total down to 32,000...and its not the President that was making the decisions that killed these people goofus, it was Killer Cuomo.


----------



## jbrownson0831

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may be given the shit storms we are in. He is certainly smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a better thief a great pervert ,   but smarter?? I doubt it . I'm smart enough to step back , maybe learn from those smarter than me.   You can't teach me anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can teach you not to be a traitor to your ancestors. But you have to be willing to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This traitor thing of yours goes to far .Way too far  I'm Jewish   BUT American first and last  That doesn't make me a traitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ilhan Omar hates America and you support her. Democrats are saying America was built on racism. So you are a double traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> every country on the planet was built by slave labor.  I'm done with the slave this and that thing.  that was the world.  Monday morning QBs can all kiss my white mthr fking ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fun fact, pyramids were probably built by workers, not slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm not according to my Bible.....do you know what that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do. I also know what it isn’t. And it’s not a perfectly accurate historical document.
Click to expand...

like your article you mean?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may be given the shit storms we are in. He is certainly smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a better thief a great pervert ,   but smarter?? I doubt it . I'm smart enough to step back , maybe learn from those smarter than me.   You can't teach me anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can teach you not to be a traitor to your ancestors. But you have to be willing to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This traitor thing of yours goes to far .Way too far  I'm Jewish   BUT American first and last  That doesn't make me a traitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ilhan Omar hates America and you support her. Democrats are saying America was built on racism. So you are a double traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> every country on the planet was built by slave labor.  I'm done with the slave this and that thing.  that was the world.  Monday morning QBs can all kiss my white mthr fking ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fun fact, pyramids were probably built by workers, not slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm not according to my Bible.....do you know what that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Which Bible states skaves built the pyrmids.  Cite chapter and verse too.........
Click to expand...

Skaves? Are those like slaves from caves?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may be given the shit storms we are in. He is certainly smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a better thief a great pervert ,   but smarter?? I doubt it . I'm smart enough to step back , maybe learn from those smarter than me.   You can't teach me anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can teach you not to be a traitor to your ancestors. But you have to be willing to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This traitor thing of yours goes to far .Way too far  I'm Jewish   BUT American first and last  That doesn't make me a traitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ilhan Omar hates America and you support her. Democrats are saying America was built on racism. So you are a double traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> every country on the planet was built by slave labor.  I'm done with the slave this and that thing.  that was the world.  Monday morning QBs can all kiss my white mthr fking ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fun fact, pyramids were probably built by workers, not slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm not according to my Bible.....do you know what that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do. I also know what it isn’t. And it’s not a perfectly accurate historical document.
Click to expand...

So you don't know. It is a fun speculation not a fun fact.

Fun fact. You don't know what a fact is.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.
> 
> So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie, you moron. He was 100% correct. The science has proven Trump right and proven the TDS afflicted morons such as yourself wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in public he said it's like the flu which kills between 25,000 and 69,000 per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It *IS* like the flu, you fucking moron.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dayum, there is nothing of his you won't swallow, is there? No, it's not like the flu. It's far deadlier. Which is what he told Woodward in private though he later lied to America.
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,000 in the U.S. out of 6,749,289 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9% nearly 30 times deadlier than the "regular flu."
> 
> That makes COVID-19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not arguing for or against how lethal or not COVID is, but you do realize that it is likely that far, far, far more people have had COVID, likely as many or more than the 59 million you posted for the flu. Also, unlike the flu, COVID is likely listed as the cause of death much more frequently than the common flu due to the coding guidance issued by the CDC. If this is the case, which it is, the death rate for COVID is much smaller than 2.9%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're delusional. There is literally zero evidence there have been more than 59 million cases of COVID-19 in tbe U.S. Shit, that's more than double the known cases in the entire world and we comprise only about 4% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does 94 million tests at about a 7.9% positive rate give you?  The more tests you do the more cases you get is that not in your libber math classes at grade school?  And the CDC and Penn State both have some evidence there are in fact many more cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It tells me you're a flaming imbecile.
> 
> a) 7.9% of 94 million is 7.4 million. 59,000,000 is more than 7 times that; still, nowhere near the figure DBA claimed is likely.
> 
> b) even worse for your idiocy, 7.9% positives of 94 million tests doesn't mean there are 7.4 million positive cases since many, if not most, people who test, test more than once. And even though that doesn't affect the number of tests taken, people who test positive still count as just one positive case, regardless of how many tests they take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So its even a lower positive test percent, like 7.2%.  The point is the virus has produced its own metrics no matter how many times people test and how positives are counted.  7.2% is a reduction from 8% and even higher numbers earlier when we didn't have testing.  Remember when you wackos were complaining we didn't have tests and many more were infected, and then we got more testing to prove that and you whined because more tested positive?  My point is that increased testing gives you more positive cases, what is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> From where did you get 7.2%? Did you just make that up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again grade school math....6,750,105 total cases into 92,893,134 tests....made up from Worldometer where they capture real numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you did make it up.
> 
> Dumbfuck, *again*, many people who test positive get tested again. That in itself drastically increases your meaningless made up percentage.
> 
> Then factor in many of those who are tested, test negative. That increases your meaningless made up number even more.
> 
> And *again*, there is absolutely no evidence anywhere that there are at least 59,000,000 cases in tbe U.S..
> 
> None.
> 
> You trying to defend that idiocy exposes your chronic conservatitus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...and again.....simply pointing out to you the actual statistics and where they are....I know stats make your head hurt...if you don't want to know any actual metrics then at least stop making your own up.  These are real numbers unlike anything you wackos preach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're not posting stats. You're dividing one figure into another to make up a percentage that doesn't actually reflect how many people actually have COVID-19 in your failed attempt to inflate the number of deaths.
> 
> Even sadder for you, the only reason you're even doing that is to fluff Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I am reporting and performing math on actual numbers.  Try taking your head out of your pelosi for a while and seeing how accurate that is.
Click to expand...

Which you're doing to make up a meaningless figure.


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> You hyperbolically melt down over less than 200K deaths a year.  Yet abortion at 450K-500K *average over the same time period *is a "choice" to you.  What didn't you understand about that?



If you're going to use "average" numbers instead of actual ones, than your argument is that deaths from flu viruses is 30K in six months, while abortions are 450K in six months (on average)

I'm sure that's a much better argument, if only it reflected reality.


----------



## kaz

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does gas have to do with abortions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between current reality, and remembering the good old days.
> 
> Some states ruled abortions to be "elective surgery" and thus prevented them.  There are no numbers available to see if the numbers were cut by a little or cut by a lot.  But knowing we don't know, makes you an idiot to pretend last years numbers have anything to do with what happened in 2020.
> 
> If you look at the peak users of abortion, women 20-24, women with some college, women not married or cohabitation,  zero prior births,
> 
> That concludes they're due to women in college, and with that switched to tele-learning, their need for abortions was cut dramatically
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.guttmacher.org/sites/default/files/report_downloads/us-abortion-patients-table1.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> You can analyze the data for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My argument was that Democrats consider 200K catastrohic while 450K abortions EVERY six months is a "choice."  Your quibbling over how many abortions there were over the last six specific months doesn't change anything about my point, which is about your attitude.  The exact number over the last six months doesn't change your double standard.   Address the point.
> 
> And my second point was how blaming Trump for a virus at all is your hate partisan absurd bull crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kazzer, which position do you disagree with...?
> 
> 
> 200K deaths caused by a pandemic is a disaster
> 450K abortions were by choice
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many of that 200k would have died anyway. I do Not believe the fake news media. I am pro choice but what is interesting is that if one kills a pregnant lady the crime is a double homicide.
Click to expand...


I'm pro-choice, but my argument is not that it's not a human life.  It's just that the government has no legitimate power to point a gun at a woman and force her to carry a baby to term in her body.  So there is no conflict there with murder being double homocide.

But Democrats specifically argue that abortion is fine, just a choice.  I don't argue that, only that it's not a legitimate government power to force the mother to deliver it.   Their reasoning is what makes it a double standard.

But if 200K lives is catastrophic, that there were 2 1/2 abortions on average over that time period they considered only a "choice" is massively hypocritical


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eddiew said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump is the blame for the outbreak getting worse and leading people on not to wear masks.
> 
> 
> 
> Ever see his rallies  ? 1000's all without masks  And it was fine with him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s because they are not sheep like you and understand it’s all a hoax.lol they are awake not brainwashed by the idiot box in the living room like you are.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Families of 200,000 dead might not agree with you LA
Click to expand...

Again,nice game of dodgeball how the cdc is inflating the deaths ruing practically every death from corona even from a car accident or gunshot to the head,lol as always,you have reading comprehension problems.lol


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You hyperbolically melt down over less than 200K deaths a year.  Yet abortion at 450K-500K *average over the same time period *is a "choice" to you.  What didn't you understand about that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to use "average" numbers instead of actual ones, than your argument is that deaths from flu viruses is 30K in six months, while abortions are 450K in six months (on average)
> 
> I'm sure that's a much better argument, if only it reflected reality.
Click to expand...


Explain how Democrats are no longer OK with 450K abortions in six months.  Go


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

kaz said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does gas have to do with abortions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between current reality, and remembering the good old days.
> 
> Some states ruled abortions to be "elective surgery" and thus prevented them.  There are no numbers available to see if the numbers were cut by a little or cut by a lot.  But knowing we don't know, makes you an idiot to pretend last years numbers have anything to do with what happened in 2020.
> 
> If you look at the peak users of abortion, women 20-24, women with some college, women not married or cohabitation,  zero prior births,
> 
> That concludes they're due to women in college, and with that switched to tele-learning, their need for abortions was cut dramatically
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.guttmacher.org/sites/default/files/report_downloads/us-abortion-patients-table1.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> You can analyze the data for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My argument was that Democrats consider 200K catastrohic while 450K abortions EVERY six months is a "choice."  Your quibbling over how many abortions there were over the last six specific months doesn't change anything about my point, which is about your attitude.  The exact number over the last six months doesn't change your double standard.   Address the point.
> 
> And my second point was how blaming Trump for a virus at all is your hate partisan absurd bull crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kazzer, which position do you disagree with...?
> 
> 
> 200K deaths caused by a pandemic is a disaster
> 450K abortions were by choice
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many of that 200k would have died anyway. I do Not believe the fake news media. I am pro choice but what is interesting is that if one kills a pregnant lady the crime is a double homicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pro-choice, but my argument is not that it's not a human life.  It's just that the government has no legitimate power to point a gun at a woman and force her to carry a baby to term in her body.  So there is no conflict there with murder being double homocide.
> 
> But Democrats specifically argue that abortion is fine, just a choice.  I don't argue that, only that it's not a legitimate government power to force the mother to deliver it.   Their reasoning is what makes it a double standard.
> 
> But if 200K lives is catastrophic, that there were 2 1/2 abortions on average over that time period they considered only a "choice" is massively hypocritical
Click to expand...

I don't see 200k as catastrophic when hospitals get more $$ if they call the deaths due to COVID-19. I don't trust them or the data.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a born Muslim with inherent hatred for America....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look it up, daddy(well at least the one we think) a Muslim and so son born is Muslim by birth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referencing your idiocy that being born Muslim means one has an inherhatred for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be YOUR idiocy and not mine.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

charwin95 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With his own voice! Who "debunked" this story?
> 
> Trump lied to the American people, that includes you. And yet you deny it.
> 
> Thus cults work in poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwk!  Awwwwk!  Libber Polly wanna cracker!  Awwwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well argued.
> 
> You deny facts. Why should your immaturity be rewarded by debate? You cannot be taught, informed or respected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which facts?  You mean like the 2.8% mortality the President has lowered our country down to, after the 8% mass murderer Killer Cuomo and his band of Democrat hit men killed 90,000 people?  We are lower than the global average despite NY and NJ causing more deaths than most countries....we have conducted 90 million tests to lead the globe there too....those facts??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4% of world population yet 25% of coronavirus cases.
> 
> Trump saying he knows the lethality, communicability, and effects on all age groups, yet publically calling the pandemic a "hoax" (a word he uses as projection) and saying it will just 'go away'!  Americans need facts to make decisions. Trump is telling us what to think.
> 
> And you just go along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was telling the truth,your too dense to understand the CDC inflated the cases ruling practically every death from Covid such as a gunshot wound to the headthey do that,the hospitals profit,greed is a sick word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a problem when you listened too much of Fox News. Why don’t you prove it?
> You are from California.
> 
> 
> We have several fires all over, about 30 deaths and hundreds of houses got burn. Trump came here to California just to say we need to use rake to clean forest floors. That’s dumb, ignorant and disgusting. We have drought and lots of areas are reaching 115+ degrees and Santa Ana winds.
> 
> Trump will not win here in California that I guarantee you 100%.
Click to expand...

Wow like that even counters any of my facts listed,totally irrelevent to my post.lol


----------



## meaner gene

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Many of that 200k would have died anyway. I do Not believe the fake news media. I am pro choice but what is interesting is that if one kills a pregnant lady the crime is a double homicide.



Actually every one of the 200K would have eventually died.   As would every one of the 450K that were aborted.

You're just arguing over postponing the inevitable.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

meaner gene said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of that 200k would have died anyway. I do Not believe the fake news media. I am pro choice but what is interesting is that if one kills a pregnant lady the crime is a double homicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually every one of the 200K would have eventually died.   As would every one of the 450K that were aborted.
> 
> You're just arguing over postponing the inevitable.
Click to expand...

Not quite, I mean died in the short term.


----------



## kaz

AzogtheDefiler said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does gas have to do with abortions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between current reality, and remembering the good old days.
> 
> Some states ruled abortions to be "elective surgery" and thus prevented them.  There are no numbers available to see if the numbers were cut by a little or cut by a lot.  But knowing we don't know, makes you an idiot to pretend last years numbers have anything to do with what happened in 2020.
> 
> If you look at the peak users of abortion, women 20-24, women with some college, women not married or cohabitation,  zero prior births,
> 
> That concludes they're due to women in college, and with that switched to tele-learning, their need for abortions was cut dramatically
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.guttmacher.org/sites/default/files/report_downloads/us-abortion-patients-table1.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> You can analyze the data for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My argument was that Democrats consider 200K catastrohic while 450K abortions EVERY six months is a "choice."  Your quibbling over how many abortions there were over the last six specific months doesn't change anything about my point, which is about your attitude.  The exact number over the last six months doesn't change your double standard.   Address the point.
> 
> And my second point was how blaming Trump for a virus at all is your hate partisan absurd bull crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kazzer, which position do you disagree with...?
> 
> 
> 200K deaths caused by a pandemic is a disaster
> 450K abortions were by choice
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many of that 200k would have died anyway. I do Not believe the fake news media. I am pro choice but what is interesting is that if one kills a pregnant lady the crime is a double homicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pro-choice, but my argument is not that it's not a human life.  It's just that the government has no legitimate power to point a gun at a woman and force her to carry a baby to term in her body.  So there is no conflict there with murder being double homocide.
> 
> But Democrats specifically argue that abortion is fine, just a choice.  I don't argue that, only that it's not a legitimate government power to force the mother to deliver it.   Their reasoning is what makes it a double standard.
> 
> But if 200K lives is catastrophic, that there were 2 1/2 abortions on average over that time period they considered only a "choice" is massively hypocritical
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see 200k as catastrophic when hospitals get more $$ if they call the deaths due to COVID-19. I don't trust them or the data.
Click to expand...


Yes and also that again they were people with existing conditions.   Most flu deaths are also people who are weakened.  It's unfortunate, but not catastrophic.

But the stupid shit is the assumptions jackasses like mean gene and Faun make that Trump is responsible for a virus at all


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Imbecile, read & learn...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the atheist version right?  Did the Russians interfere or help build them??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know you could have found the answers to those questions in the article I posted. Why are conservatives so scared of education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....answers in the wacko propaganda factory article I posted.....hahahahahahahahaha
Click to expand...

LOL

As opposed to your "Bible"  which you _believe_ states something different?


----------



## kaz

AzogtheDefiler said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of that 200k would have died anyway. I do Not believe the fake news media. I am pro choice but what is interesting is that if one kills a pregnant lady the crime is a double homicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually every one of the 200K would have eventually died.   As would every one of the 450K that were aborted.
> 
> You're just arguing over postponing the inevitable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not quite, I mean died in the short term.
Click to expand...


Yes, it was obvious what you meant.  meaner gene was just being a dick


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You hyperbolically melt down over less than 200K deaths a year.  Yet abortion at 450K-500K *average over the same time period *is a "choice" to you.  What didn't you understand about that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to use "average" numbers instead of actual ones, than your argument is that deaths from flu viruses is 30K in six months, while abortions are 450K in six months (on average)
> 
> I'm sure that's a much better argument, if only it reflected reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain how Democrats are no longer OK with 450K abortions in six months.  Go
Click to expand...

You soooooooo much took him to school.on my independent radio station in my city there was this democrat congressmen from Illinois on the show and he was talking about how he just barely and I mean barely,got re-elected to his democrat post,he was talking about how if you are against abortion,they blacklist you same as Hollywood does with actors.he mentioned there are only three other congressmen out there in the democrat party out of 45 that are against abortion,sad but true story I’m afraid.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bigrebnc1775 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and provide a rational reasoned argument explaining how you came to the conclusion that it's a lie.
> 
> And I predict that you will run away from that challenge because you're a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, he admitted downplaying the virus when he knew it was worse.  He admitted he still does.  HE'S NOT DENYING HE SAID IT.
> 
> He said, quoting here:  "I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Why are you denying this?  Are you afraid to listen to the tape?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rev Transcription Editor
> 
> 
> Read the interactive transcript on Rev.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rev.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those that died with COVID 19 was that the deciding factor of their death or was it because they had health issues and they died because of their poor health? Millions more catch COVID 19 but don't die from it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dying with COVID 19 is not the same as dying because of COVID 19,
> I heard that those who died from COVID 19 NUMBER WAS AROUND LESS THAN 9000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You heard the 9,000 from Qanon. Which is totally false.  that is why Facebook took it down...... You don’t even know the science of Covid 19 and you are making that kind of nonsense. LOL..... . This is almost the same as you accused  Kamala of slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no I didn't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you did. Now you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a Facebook account it was suspended for some reason that I haven't gotten an answer for. I haven't had one for a couple of months now.
Click to expand...

Those facist never give you an answer for suspending your account


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> We went through this, Killer Trump (35,000) was responsible for the deaths in New York.
> 
> And the 3,500 you blamed on Cuomo, weren't coronavirus, because as you said, they were never tested, so probably died of natural causes.





jbrownson0831 said:


> Cuomo is the elected official of the state, are you saying governors now are not needed anymore?  I thought they were responsible for the conditions of their state and welfare of the citizens is that wrong?


They are responsible for the people in their state.  They have no control over who enters.

It's the same argument for Trumps wall.

If you think Trump should build a wall on the border, you have to answer why he didn't by executive order put up a wall against people infected with the coronavirus from entering the country from europe, for an entire month straight.

Both creating situations that the governors have no control over, but have to deal with.


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does gas have to do with abortions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between current reality, and remembering the good old days.
> 
> Some states ruled abortions to be "elective surgery" and thus prevented them.  There are no numbers available to see if the numbers were cut by a little or cut by a lot.  But knowing we don't know, makes you an idiot to pretend last years numbers have anything to do with what happened in 2020.
> 
> If you look at the peak users of abortion, women 20-24, women with some college, women not married or cohabitation,  zero prior births,
> 
> That concludes they're due to women in college, and with that switched to tele-learning, their need for abortions was cut dramatically
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.guttmacher.org/sites/default/files/report_downloads/us-abortion-patients-table1.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> You can analyze the data for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My argument was that Democrats consider 200K catastrohic while 450K abortions EVERY six months is a "choice."  Your quibbling over how many abortions there were over the last six specific months doesn't change anything about my point, which is about your attitude.  The exact number over the last six months doesn't change your double standard.   Address the point.
> 
> And my second point was how blaming Trump for a virus at all is your hate partisan absurd bull crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kazzer, which position do you disagree with...?
> 
> 
> 200K deaths caused by a pandemic is a disaster
> 450K abortions were by choice
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many of that 200k would have died anyway. I do Not believe the fake news media. I am pro choice but what is interesting is that if one kills a pregnant lady the crime is a double homicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pro-choice, but my argument is not that it's not a human life.  It's just that the government has no legitimate power to point a gun at a woman and force her to carry a baby to term in her body.  So there is no conflict there with murder being double homocide.
> 
> But Democrats specifically argue that abortion is fine, just a choice.  I don't argue that, only that it's not a legitimate government power to force the mother to deliver it.   Their reasoning is what makes it a double standard.
> 
> But if 200K lives is catastrophic, that there were 2 1/2 abortions on average over that time period they considered only a "choice" is massively hypocritical
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see 200k as catastrophic when hospitals get more $$ if they call the deaths due to COVID-19. I don't trust them or the data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and also that again they were people with existing conditions.   Most flu deaths are also people who are weakened.  It's unfortunate, but not catastrophic.
> 
> But the stupid shit is the assumptions jackasses like mean gene and Faun make that Trump is responsible for a virus at all
Click to expand...

Getting a flu shot this week  Don't want to die before Trump


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Flopper said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump held an indoor rally in Las Vegas, totally underestimating covid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevada governor: Trump ‘taking reckless and selfish actions’ in holding rally
> 
> 
> Nevada Gov. Steve Sisolak (D) took aim at President Trump’s decision to hold an indoor rally in his state Sunday evening, accusing the president of taking “reckless and selfish actions&…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underestimating what about Covid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, specific answer.  Fear the Flu right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 180K DEAD DEAD DEAD...they feel it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People die all the time from diseases are you tracking those too, including all the ones with more deaths than Covid wacko??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh, you sound just like Trump.  People die all the time from disease, so whose going to miss another 200,000?
Click to expand...

You mean the 200,000 dying from other things and being ruled from Covid.lol


----------



## DukeU

meaner gene said:


> Trump was told the coronavirus was five times that of the worst flu.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does gas have to do with abortions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between current reality, and remembering the good old days.
> 
> Some states ruled abortions to be "elective surgery" and thus prevented them.  There are no numbers available to see if the numbers were cut by a little or cut by a lot.  But knowing we don't know, makes you an idiot to pretend last years numbers have anything to do with what happened in 2020.
> 
> If you look at the peak users of abortion, women 20-24, women with some college, women not married or cohabitation,  zero prior births,
> 
> That concludes they're due to women in college, and with that switched to tele-learning, their need for abortions was cut dramatically
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.guttmacher.org/sites/default/files/report_downloads/us-abortion-patients-table1.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> You can analyze the data for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My argument was that Democrats consider 200K catastrohic while 450K abortions EVERY six months is a "choice."  Your quibbling over how many abortions there were over the last six specific months doesn't change anything about my point, which is about your attitude.  The exact number over the last six months doesn't change your double standard.   Address the point.
> 
> And my second point was how blaming Trump for a virus at all is your hate partisan absurd bull crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kazzer, which position do you disagree with...?
> 
> 
> 200K deaths caused by a pandemic is a disaster
> 450K abortions were by choice
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many of that 200k would have died anyway. I do Not believe the fake news media. I am pro choice but what is interesting is that if one kills a pregnant lady the crime is a double homicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pro-choice, but my argument is not that it's not a human life.  It's just that the government has no legitimate power to point a gun at a woman and force her to carry a baby to term in her body.  So there is no conflict there with murder being double homocide.
> 
> But Democrats specifically argue that abortion is fine, just a choice.  I don't argue that, only that it's not a legitimate government power to force the mother to deliver it.   Their reasoning is what makes it a double standard.
> 
> But if 200K lives is catastrophic, that there were 2 1/2 abortions on average over that time period they considered only a "choice" is massively hypocritical
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see 200k as catastrophic when hospitals get more $$ if they call the deaths due to COVID-19. I don't trust them or the data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and also that again they were people with existing conditions.   Most flu deaths are also people who are weakened.  It's unfortunate, but not catastrophic.
> 
> But the stupid shit is the assumptions jackasses like mean gene and Faun make that Trump is responsible for a virus at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting a flu shot this week  Don't want to die before Trump
Click to expand...

Wow are you ever the gullible getting a flu shot,that’s the way to go if you want to speed up getting to the grave.lol


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> But if 200K lives is catastrophic, that there were 2 1/2 abortions on average over that time period they considered only a "choice" is massively hypocritical



There you go with "on average" instead of using the actual numbers.

On average nobody lost any money from the government shutdowns (on average) based on income numbers from 2019.


----------



## eddiew

LA RAM FAN said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does gas have to do with abortions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between current reality, and remembering the good old days.
> 
> Some states ruled abortions to be "elective surgery" and thus prevented them.  There are no numbers available to see if the numbers were cut by a little or cut by a lot.  But knowing we don't know, makes you an idiot to pretend last years numbers have anything to do with what happened in 2020.
> 
> If you look at the peak users of abortion, women 20-24, women with some college, women not married or cohabitation,  zero prior births,
> 
> That concludes they're due to women in college, and with that switched to tele-learning, their need for abortions was cut dramatically
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.guttmacher.org/sites/default/files/report_downloads/us-abortion-patients-table1.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> You can analyze the data for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My argument was that Democrats consider 200K catastrohic while 450K abortions EVERY six months is a "choice."  Your quibbling over how many abortions there were over the last six specific months doesn't change anything about my point, which is about your attitude.  The exact number over the last six months doesn't change your double standard.   Address the point.
> 
> And my second point was how blaming Trump for a virus at all is your hate partisan absurd bull crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kazzer, which position do you disagree with...?
> 
> 
> 200K deaths caused by a pandemic is a disaster
> 450K abortions were by choice
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many of that 200k would have died anyway. I do Not believe the fake news media. I am pro choice but what is interesting is that if one kills a pregnant lady the crime is a double homicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pro-choice, but my argument is not that it's not a human life.  It's just that the government has no legitimate power to point a gun at a woman and force her to carry a baby to term in her body.  So there is no conflict there with murder being double homocide.
> 
> But Democrats specifically argue that abortion is fine, just a choice.  I don't argue that, only that it's not a legitimate government power to force the mother to deliver it.   Their reasoning is what makes it a double standard.
> 
> But if 200K lives is catastrophic, that there were 2 1/2 abortions on average over that time period they considered only a "choice" is massively hypocritical
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see 200k as catastrophic when hospitals get more $$ if they call the deaths due to COVID-19. I don't trust them or the data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and also that again they were people with existing conditions.   Most flu deaths are also people who are weakened.  It's unfortunate, but not catastrophic.
> 
> But the stupid shit is the assumptions jackasses like mean gene and Faun make that Trump is responsible for a virus at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting a flu shot this week  Don't want to die before Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow are you ever the gullible getting a flu shot,that’s the way to go if you want to speed up getting to the grave.lol
Click to expand...

Not my first one  ram  Had no problems with it before


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does gas have to do with abortions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between current reality, and remembering the good old days.
> 
> Some states ruled abortions to be "elective surgery" and thus prevented them.  There are no numbers available to see if the numbers were cut by a little or cut by a lot.  But knowing we don't know, makes you an idiot to pretend last years numbers have anything to do with what happened in 2020.
> 
> If you look at the peak users of abortion, women 20-24, women with some college, women not married or cohabitation,  zero prior births,
> 
> That concludes they're due to women in college, and with that switched to tele-learning, their need for abortions was cut dramatically
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.guttmacher.org/sites/default/files/report_downloads/us-abortion-patients-table1.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> You can analyze the data for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My argument was that Democrats consider 200K catastrohic while 450K abortions EVERY six months is a "choice."  Your quibbling over how many abortions there were over the last six specific months doesn't change anything about my point, which is about your attitude.  The exact number over the last six months doesn't change your double standard.   Address the point.
> 
> And my second point was how blaming Trump for a virus at all is your hate partisan absurd bull crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kazzer, which position do you disagree with...?
> 
> 
> 200K deaths caused by a pandemic is a disaster
> 450K abortions were by choice
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Faun:  Hi kaz, I'm going to ask you a question like an eight year old, but I want you to take me seriously anyway, OK????
> 
> Um ... yeah.
> 
> Faun:  You're kazzing, like a kazzing kazzer who's kazzing his kazzing kazzer kazz line of kazzing kazzer kazzest for a kazzster who's kazzing like the kazzest kazzer.
> 
> Um ... no.  Ask like an adult if you want a real answer
Click to expand...

^^^ unhinged


----------



## LA RAM FAN

charwin95 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called what the democrats were saying was a hoax. However, the democrats were emphasizing the seriousness of the virus, countries infected, number deaths, and the grave threat it posed for the  US.  Indirectly, he was calling the virus a hoax and he was very directly downplaying the virus as he has admitted.  He told lie after lie contradicting  medical advisors and dividing the country into those that believed Trump and those that believed the scientists.
> 
> An unmasked lady in a crowd at the Trump rally was asked why her group lacked masks and social distancing.  She said, "We trust Trump".  And that pretty well sums it up.  Trump has divided America into  two camps, those that believe Trump and those that believe the scientists, making it impossible to stop or even control the spread of the virus. Trump and his peeps refuse to honor the orders of governors and mayors and thumb their noses at the CDC recommendation.   When historians describe the monumental failure of the US to control the virus, Donald Trump is going to be the central figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a hoax whats your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to the families of nearly 200,000 dead. No amount of lying, passing the buck, and downplaying the virus will change the facts.  Donald Trump has lead this country into greatest healthcare disaster in a hundred years and the resulting financial collapse and he's till lying about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waah waah waah the President brought us back from what the pathetic Democrat governors did, got more testing and proved how inept they were to kill so many with a global leading 8% mortality rate.  You wackos can spin and spin all you want but you caused the disaster and the President has been cleaning it up ever since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m missing something. Where and when did Trump brought us back from pathetic democrats governors? We have not seen a diddly squat of Trump accomplishment on the Coronavirus crisis.
> He is over there busy bullshiting with his rallies attacking his fellow Americans the democrats, fighting and insulting mayors and governors. Tell us what did we missed?
> 
> We have 3 crisis...... the pandemic, economy crisis and racial injustice. All 3 Trump failed to address all these 3 crisis. He even blasted Biden for wearing mask. That’s dumb.
> 
> Trump administration has established a guide lines about social distancing and mask. Trump displayed over and over that he  violated his own policies. WTH kind of a leader is that?
Click to expand...

Uh he is attacking and insulting the freaking corrupt democrat party mayors and governors because they are evil mother fuckers.jfk is rolling over in his grave how corrupt the dem party has become sense his day,Duh.


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> Explain how Democrats are no longer OK with 450K abortions in six months.  Go


And republicans are O.K. with 200K deaths of fully sentient human beings.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t be so defensive.
> 
> What you’re posting is data from 130 companies and ends in 2018. You don’t mention this because it doesn’t help your case. Much of growth in CAPEX comes from a handful of companies, focused in technology. Not bad, but hardly the investment in the blue collar economy that was often touted.
> 
> When you zoom out for a more complete picture, there was extra grow in 2018, which basically ended in 2019. The overall growth contributed a minuscule amount to GDP growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really happening with the Trump tax cuts? | American Enterprise Institute - AEI
> 
> 
> From an economic perspective, the focus on the increase in corporate dividends and buybacks is misplaced. Look instead at business investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aei.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you take their opinion over mine. Duke undergrad, NU MBA.
> 
> This is hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I provided data and a specific rebuttal. You are only appearing to authority. If that MBA was worth anything, you might have a critique of my post.
> 
> Turns our I’m better at this than you. That’s one of the benefits of not being a Trump devotee. More objectivity and less “cheerleading”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I provided specific data. You provided fuzzy math with an opinion piece.
> 
> View attachment 388975
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your data also came from an opinion piece, not that you admitted it, you just presented it without context and without it an explanation of what you were posting. Not particularly honest. I found your source myself though, and was able to provide a critique, something you haven’t found yourself able to do yet.
> 
> Your data focused on a small subset of companies. Not the economy as a whole. I provided a better, wider view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Mine cape from actual data that is tracked by IBanks and such. I am talking corporate confidence. That is all. It was higher under Trump and the chart below illustrates as such. You don't know what CAPEX is. You don't know much about anything with corporate finance. But you find obscure articles that are embarrassing. I also never said "tax cuts" I said corporate confidence. But the tax cuts definitely helped in terms of wage growth and lowering unemployment.
> 
> View attachment 388976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate confidence, otherwise known as feelings. I was speaking in the real of facts and data.
> 
> Tax cuts and investment were the topic when you replied to me. Seems like you’re switching the subject because you got caught up in an argument you can’t win
> 
> AEI is hardly obscure and you’ve yet to critique the article despite calling it embarrassing. Why? We don’t know. You don’t say. I’d wager because you don’t have a critique.
> 
> As for helping with wage growth and unemployment, there was little deviation in those trends. Wages were growing about the same rate in 2016 as in 2018 and 2019. Unemployment was falling at roughly the same rate in 2016 as 2018. This is all speculative, and very little evidence to support it other than your feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing. You are hopeless. Roughly is not the same. It was lower. I gave You a ton of evidence. I am roughly correct.
Click to expand...


This is a really pathetic argument. Calling it an argument is an overstatement since it’s just whining.

Your evidence wasn’t even on topic. It was intentionally narrow, carefully crafted to give a false impression and ended abruptly to hide the substantial drop off in 2019.

You constantly harp on confidence. Confidence doesn’t pay bills. Confidence may or may not equate to more economic output. This time around, it hasn’t.


----------



## colfax_m

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how Democrats are no longer OK with 450K abortions in six months.  Go
> 
> 
> 
> And republicans are O.K. with 200K deaths of fully sentient human beings.
Click to expand...

“It is what it is” -Trump

Yes, at least one is.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course its high now. Its because of the pandemic shit for brains.
> Before the pandemic UE was the lowest it had been in 50 years. We had jobs all across the country. And a great economy. All with Trump at the helm. Voters know who they want at the helm and it ain't Biden.
> Biden said the first thing he will do is raise taxes. You think voters will vote for that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the economy was fine. 2.4% GDP growth was hardly great. Unemployment was low, but it was low when Trump took office and for a little lower. It wasn’t a miracle.
> 
> The economy never “took off” like Trump said it would as a result of his tax cuts. It just never happened. It did blow up the deficit and endanger entitlements, which is why we need to raise taxes again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It halted corporate inversions, it sparked new business growth and of course increased wages. You're incorrect again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Business investment went nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As investment continues to decline, the Trump tax cuts remain nothing but a handout to the rich
> 
> 
> President Trump is likely to tout the benefits of the 2017 Tax Cuts and Jobs Act (TCJA) during his annual State of the Union Address. The centerpiece of the TCJA was a corporate rate cut that proponents claimed would eventually trickle down to workers’ wages—boosting the average American...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epi.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No significant effect on wages.
> 
> View attachment 388631
> 
> The data doesn’t back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mainvest | Invest in Main Street. -- Formed under Trump helps a lot of small businesses
> 
> 
> View attachment 388634
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> And that has what to do with your prior claims being of dubious accuracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't understand I'll gladly walk you through it, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please walk me through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what the SBA is? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if there are fewer SBA loans and more direct bank loans. What does that mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. What does it mean to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that Banks are willing to take more risk because they see the economy as stronger and don’t need SBA guarantees that are expensive to the borrower. Hence the economy is stronger. It’s crazy that your vote is equivalent to mine. Sickens me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the economy “is stronger” because the banks “think it is”? This is not a good logic. Perception is not reality. Never has been. You’re basing your assessment on feelings, not facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is. OMG. Why do you think in 2009 the govt forced capital injections? If banks stop lending the economy sinks hence the PPP loans. Banks control our economy. You are very uninformed. I would Even say stupid. My goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it’s not. Bubbles form all the time. Lending is not always directly tied to the strength of the economy, but sometimes based on a false perception.
> 
> Why do you have to act so nasty all the time? Can’t we just have a normal discussion? I really am trying here but you’re getting on my nerves and it’s like you’re trying to provoke me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you’re trolling. It would be like me saying that doctors have no impact on how healthy a patient gets. Banks have a massive impact on the economy. Want to see it contract? Watch what happens if Biden wins. If you don’t want nastiness then please don’t troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trolling is and why do you think I'm trolling?
> 
> Banks absolutely have a massive impact in the economy,  and I never said otherwise. This is another example of you misrepresenting my statement. You're making unjustified inferences by saying because the banks _think _the economy is better, then the economy _is _better. That's not reality. The economy may or may not be better because banks _think_ it's better. There's examples where banks lent tons of money only to create asset bubbles, you know, like the massive one in 2008?
> 
> Furthermore, you claimed that Trump's tax cuts spurred business investment, and as I quickly showed, the data does not support that. You dropped that point like a hot potato before moving onto this much smaller point that you can't even defend when I point out the logical holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I say “tax cuts”? You look at charts. I live it in real life as this is what I do. Trump has been fantastic for corporate confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the topic of my post that you replied to, so by context that's exactly what you were referring to.
> 
> Really, glad corporate confidence is good, but why would you want me to base my beliefs off of feelings rather than facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What facts? Because confidence spurns investment, job growth and lending. Cycles happen of course but a business friendly administration in Congress generally is positive for the economy. You should read Thomas Sowell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the facts show business investment didn’t really change. I showed you these facts ages ago.
> 
> Fact is that politicians have a far smaller impact on the economy than anyone wants to admit, especially partisan political writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it did and they do. But you just keep looking up fake news media while I live it since it’s my business. With all due respect you know not what you’re talking about. My business had record years under Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is the data just doesn’t back up your feeling.
> 
> View attachment 388956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed investment growth is what exactly?  I am talking CAPEX
> 
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> 
> View attachment 388960
> 
> View attachment 388964
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like LATKA   And btw  dump thinks he's smarter than scientists  Generals  ,virus experts,lifetime experts in foreign affairs   A real schmuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may be given the shit storms we are in. He is certainly smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a better thief a great pervert ,   but smarter?? I doubt it . I'm smart enough to step back , maybe learn from those smarter than me.   You can't teach me anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can teach you not to be a traitor to your ancestors. But you have to be willing to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This traitor thing of yours goes to far .Way too far  I'm Jewish   BUT American first and last  That doesn't make me a traitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ilhan Omar hates America and you support her. Democrats are saying America was built on racism. So you are a double traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> every country on the planet was built by slave labor.  I'm done with the slave this and that thing.  that was the world.  Monday morning QBs can all kiss my white mthr fking ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fun fact, pyramids were probably built by workers, not slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm not according to my Bible.....do you know what that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Which Bible states skaves built the pyrmids.  Cite chapter and verse too.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skaves? Are those like slaves from caves?
Click to expand...

Aww, how cute. Look at how excited you get because you found a typo.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does gas have to do with abortions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between current reality, and remembering the good old days.
> 
> Some states ruled abortions to be "elective surgery" and thus prevented them.  There are no numbers available to see if the numbers were cut by a little or cut by a lot.  But knowing we don't know, makes you an idiot to pretend last years numbers have anything to do with what happened in 2020.
> 
> If you look at the peak users of abortion, women 20-24, women with some college, women not married or cohabitation,  zero prior births,
> 
> That concludes they're due to women in college, and with that switched to tele-learning, their need for abortions was cut dramatically
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.guttmacher.org/sites/default/files/report_downloads/us-abortion-patients-table1.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> You can analyze the data for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My argument was that Democrats consider 200K catastrohic while 450K abortions EVERY six months is a "choice."  Your quibbling over how many abortions there were over the last six specific months doesn't change anything about my point, which is about your attitude.  The exact number over the last six months doesn't change your double standard.   Address the point.
> 
> And my second point was how blaming Trump for a virus at all is your hate partisan absurd bull crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kazzer, which position do you disagree with...?
> 
> 
> 200K deaths caused by a pandemic is a disaster
> 450K abortions were by choice
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many of that 200k would have died anyway. I do Not believe the fake news media. I am pro choice but what is interesting is that if one kills a pregnant lady the crime is a double homicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pro-choice, but my argument is not that it's not a human life.  It's just that the government has no legitimate power to point a gun at a woman and force her to carry a baby to term in her body.  So there is no conflict there with murder being double homocide.
> 
> But Democrats specifically argue that abortion is fine, just a choice.  I don't argue that, only that it's not a legitimate government power to force the mother to deliver it.   Their reasoning is what makes it a double standard.
> 
> But if 200K lives is catastrophic, that there were 2 1/2 abortions on average over that time period they considered only a "choice" is massively hypocritical
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see 200k as catastrophic when hospitals get more $$ if they call the deaths due to COVID-19. I don't trust them or the data.
Click to expand...

What a bunch of conspiratorial nonsense. You have any idea what you’re accusing people of?


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You hyperbolically melt down over less than 200K deaths a year.  Yet abortion at 450K-500K *average over the same time period *is a "choice" to you.  What didn't you understand about that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to use "average" numbers instead of actual ones, than your argument is that deaths from flu viruses is 30K in six months, while abortions are 450K in six months (on average)
> 
> I'm sure that's a much better argument, if only it reflected reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain how Democrats are no longer OK with 450K abortions in six months.  Go
Click to expand...

You poor thing, you're still kazzing. That's not Democrats' position.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eddiew said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With his own voice! Who "debunked" this story?
> 
> Trump lied to the American people, that includes you. And yet you deny it.
> 
> Thus cults work in poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwk!  Awwwwk!  Libber Polly wanna cracker!  Awwwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well argued.
> 
> You deny facts. Why should your immaturity be rewarded by debate? You cannot be taught, informed or respected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which facts?  You mean like the 2.8% mortality the President has lowered our country down to, after the 8% mass murderer Killer Cuomo and his band of Democrat hit men killed 90,000 people?  We are lower than the global average despite NY and NJ causing more deaths than most countries....we have conducted 90 million tests to lead the globe there too....those facts??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4% of world population yet 25% of coronavirus cases.
> 
> Trump saying he knows the lethality, communicability, and effects on all age groups, yet publically calling the pandemic a "hoax" (a word he uses as projection) and saying it will just 'go away'!  Americans need facts to make decisions. Trump is telling us what to think.
> 
> And you just go along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was telling the truth,your too dense to understand the CDC inflated the cases ruling practically every death from Covid such as a gunshot wound to the headthey do that,the hospitals profit,greed is a sick word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a problem when you listened too much of Fox News. Why don’t you prove it?
> You are from California.
> 
> 
> We have several fires all over, about 30 deaths and hundreds of houses got burn. Trump came here to California just to say we need to use rake to clean forest floors. That’s dumb, ignorant and disgusting. We have drought and lots of areas are reaching 115+ degrees and Santa Ana winds.
> 
> Trump will not win here in California that I guarantee you 100%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump doesn't have a clue about forest management. When I read this, I fell out of my chair; Trump blames California for wildfires, tells state 'you gotta clean your floors'  This mf is so fucking ignorant it makes your head spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The feds OWN 45 % of that forest
Click to expand...

Not saying you will die anytime soon immediately,.old dudes like you have not been been subjected to food poising from our government over the years as the younger generation now so you have a much heatheir immune system than they do so it won’t affect you so much as it will with youngsters.research has shown that that people who don’t vaccines have lived longer the ones that do. All I’m saying is you won’t live as long as you could had you not done that.


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if 200K lives is catastrophic, that there were 2 1/2 abortions on average over that time period they considered only a "choice" is massively hypocritical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go with "on average" instead of using the actual numbers.
> 
> On average nobody lost any money from the government shutdowns (on average) based on income numbers from 2019.
Click to expand...


Still can't read a post, huh?  You're still not contradicting my argument.   Sorry, guy.  Government schools.  A lot in life goes over your head, huh?   Must be very disconcerting and frustrating for you.   I've explained it to you over and over and you keep going to a non-point.  My condolences you weren't trained to think.  Don't you want better for your kids than the crappy government education you got?


----------



## meaner gene

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I don't see 200k as catastrophic when hospitals get more $$ if they call the deaths due to COVID-19. I don't trust them or the data.


Hospitals are losing more money from closing down "elective" surgery, than they could ever gain from coronavirus.

And there are untold number of increased deaths from heart disease, and cancer, because medical treatments have shifted due to the need to address an uncontrolled pandemic.

People are dying at home, because they're afraid to go to the hospital.  What about counting them?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of that 200k would have died anyway. I do Not believe the fake news media. I am pro choice but what is interesting is that if one kills a pregnant lady the crime is a double homicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually every one of the 200K would have eventually died.   As would every one of the 450K that were aborted.
> 
> You're just arguing over postponing the inevitable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not quite, I mean died in the short term.
Click to expand...

You don't know that either. A person with diabetes could live for decades with the disease; whereas they die within days if they contract COVID-19.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

V


kaz said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if 200K lives is catastrophic, that there were 2 1/2 abortions on average over that time period they considered only a "choice" is massively hypocritical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go with "on average" instead of using the actual numbers.
> 
> On average nobody lost any money from the government shutdowns (on average) based on income numbers from 2019.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still can't read a post, huh?  You're still not contradicting my argument.   Sorry, guy.  Government schools.  A lot in life goes over your head, huh?   Must be very disconcerting and frustrating for you.   I've explained it to you over and over and you keep going to a non-point.  My condolences you weren't trained to think.  Don't you want better for your kids than the crappy government education you got?
Click to expand...

everytime you give them facts they post something irrelevent to your post,you notice that wow these dem lovers are beyond stupid.


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You hyperbolically melt down over less than 200K deaths a year.  Yet abortion at 450K-500K *average over the same time period *is a "choice" to you.  What didn't you understand about that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to use "average" numbers instead of actual ones, than your argument is that deaths from flu viruses is 30K in six months, while abortions are 450K in six months (on average)
> 
> I'm sure that's a much better argument, if only it reflected reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain how Democrats are no longer OK with 450K abortions in six months.  Go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor thing, you're still kazzing. That's not Democrats' position.
Click to expand...


Yes, Democrats are against legal abortion, little boy.   Now go out and play on the playground, little boi, have fun


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> But the stupid shit is the assumptions jackasses like mean gene and Faun make that Trump is responsible for a virus at all


For the umpteenth time, Trump isn't responsible for the flu.

Trump is responsible for the total lack of preparedness, refusal to control what he knew was a lethal airborne virus.  His confession to Bob Woodward explains what Trump knew and when he knew it.

And based on what Trump knew, he did NOTHING.

Trump will go down in history as golfing during the month of February, instead of doing anything to warn the people, or try to control a pandemic.


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
> 
> 
> 
> Fun fact, pyramids were probably built by workers, not slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm not according to my Bible.....do you know what that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Which Bible states skaves built the pyrmids.  Cite chapter and verse too.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skaves? Are those like slaves from caves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, how cute. Look at how excited you get because you found a typo.
Click to expand...

That's hysterical.   You constantly clutch any typo you find like a diving boi who finds a pearl in an oyster


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Saw a great sooooo truthful headliner in one of the alternative news sites I go to not controlled by the corporate controlled media. It said ten people were tested for corona virus today,15 of them died,lol that is so accurate and truthful,what our corrupt evil government is doing right now,hee hee.


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the stupid shit is the assumptions jackasses like mean gene and Faun make that Trump is responsible for a virus at all
> 
> 
> 
> For the umpteenth time, Trump isn't responsible for the flu.
> 
> Trump is responsible for the total lack of preparedness, refusal to control what he knew was a lethal airborne virus.  His confession to Bob Woodward explains what Trump knew and when he knew it.
> 
> And based on what Trump knew, he did NOTHING.
> 
> Trump will go down in history as golfing during the month of February, instead of doing anything to warn the people, or try to control a pandemic.
Click to expand...


You're just word parsing and trying to make your blaming Trump for the virus as not the stupid shit that it is.

There are two parties and it's a massive government and they take turns running it.  To believe that one party could even be responsible for the entire response to a pandemic can only be done by a true brainless lying partisan hack like you.   Anyone with a brain would blame government.  But to blame a party.   That's just your own fucking America hating partisan bull crap


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My argument was that Democrats consider 200K catastrohic while 450K abortions EVERY six months is a "choice."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heart disease accounts for 1.5 M each year.
> Most of that caused by life choices.  The abortion numbers pale in comparison.
> 
> So what's your point?
Click to expand...

and thousands upon thousands of those deaths were coded Wuhan.


----------



## j-mac

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats hyping the hoax is perfectly fine.   I mean it's for partisan benefit.  Complete honesty in your hack partisan book.  Sure it is.
> 
> Downplaying your hype actually means Trump was pretty accurate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OUT of the Horses ASS Mouth
> Bob Woodward appeared on _The Late Show With Stephen Colbert_ Monday night where he revealed new audio of President Trump that shocked Colbert.
> 
> Last week, Woodward released audio recordings of conversations he had with Trump for his new book, _Rage_. In the recordings from February and March, Trump can be heard acknowledging how dangerous and deadly the coronavirus could be, but that he wanted to downplay it publicly, which is exactly what he did.
> 
> Trump continued holding large rallies into March, where he referred to criticism of his handling of the pandemic as a Democrat hoax, and he refused to wear a mask in public as the CDC had recommended. But as Trump told Woodward on April 13, in private, he was much more cautious.
> 
> “Bob, it’s so easily transmissible, you wouldn’t even believe it,” Trump told Woodward. “I mean, you could, you could be in the room…I was in the White House a couple of days ago, meeting of 10 people in the Oval Office and a guy sneezed—innocently. Not a horrible—you know, just a sneeze. The entire room bailed out, okay? Including me, by the way.”
> 
> “Well, I know he’s making light there at the end,” Colbert responded after hearing the audio, “but at the heart of that is something extraordinarily shocking.”
Click to expand...


Last I checked we still have the freedom to attend or not, right?


----------



## jc456

kaz said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the stupid shit is the assumptions jackasses like mean gene and Faun make that Trump is responsible for a virus at all
> 
> 
> 
> For the umpteenth time, Trump isn't responsible for the flu.
> 
> Trump is responsible for the total lack of preparedness, refusal to control what he knew was a lethal airborne virus.  His confession to Bob Woodward explains what Trump knew and when he knew it.
> 
> And based on what Trump knew, he did NOTHING.
> 
> Trump will go down in history as golfing during the month of February, instead of doing anything to warn the people, or try to control a pandemic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just word parsing and trying to make your blaming Trump for the virus as not the stupid shit that it is.
> 
> There are two parties and it's a massive government and they take turns running it.  To believe that one party could even be responsible for the entire response to a pandemic can only be done by a true brainless lying partisan hack like you.   Anyone with a brain would blame government.  But to blame a party.   That's just your own fucking America hating partisan bull crap
Click to expand...

a demofk is never accountable.  ask them


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> Actually every one of the 200K would have eventually died. As would every one of the 450K that were aborted.
> 
> You're just arguing over postponing the inevitable.


explain please.

Last I checked, we all will die. you have other options?  what are they?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of that 200k would have died anyway. I do Not believe the fake news media. I am pro choice but what is interesting is that if one kills a pregnant lady the crime is a double homicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually every one of the 200K would have eventually died.   As would every one of the 450K that were aborted.
> 
> You're just arguing over postponing the inevitable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not quite, I mean died in the short term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know that either. A person with diabetes could live for decades with the disease; whereas they die within days if they contract COVID-19.
Click to expand...

Not every person with diabetes. But we don't know for certain that COVID-19 killed them either. It would be easier to gauge if the media were honest but they are not. One side exaggerates and the other underplays it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

meaner gene said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see 200k as catastrophic when hospitals get more $$ if they call the deaths due to COVID-19. I don't trust them or the data.
> 
> 
> 
> Hospitals are losing more money from closing down "elective" surgery, than they could ever gain from coronavirus.
> 
> And there are untold number of increased deaths from heart disease, and cancer, because medical treatments have shifted due to the need to address an uncontrolled pandemic.
> 
> People are dying at home, because they're afraid to go to the hospital.  What about counting them?
Click to expand...

That doesn't fit the narrative. But you are exactly right!


----------



## meaner gene

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I don't see 200k as catastrophic when hospitals get more $$ if they call the deaths due to COVID-19. I don't trust them or the data.





colfax_m said:


> What a bunch of conspiratorial nonsense. You have any idea what you’re accusing people of?


If hospitals really wanted to get more COVID-19 cases, they would ban patient from wearing masks in the emergency room.  And pack them in close together.

Just like in a Trump rally.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does gas have to do with abortions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between current reality, and remembering the good old days.
> 
> Some states ruled abortions to be "elective surgery" and thus prevented them.  There are no numbers available to see if the numbers were cut by a little or cut by a lot.  But knowing we don't know, makes you an idiot to pretend last years numbers have anything to do with what happened in 2020.
> 
> If you look at the peak users of abortion, women 20-24, women with some college, women not married or cohabitation,  zero prior births,
> 
> That concludes they're due to women in college, and with that switched to tele-learning, their need for abortions was cut dramatically
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.guttmacher.org/sites/default/files/report_downloads/us-abortion-patients-table1.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> You can analyze the data for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My argument was that Democrats consider 200K catastrohic while 450K abortions EVERY six months is a "choice."  Your quibbling over how many abortions there were over the last six specific months doesn't change anything about my point, which is about your attitude.  The exact number over the last six months doesn't change your double standard.   Address the point.
> 
> And my second point was how blaming Trump for a virus at all is your hate partisan absurd bull crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kazzer, which position do you disagree with...?
> 
> 
> 200K deaths caused by a pandemic is a disaster
> 450K abortions were by choice
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many of that 200k would have died anyway. I do Not believe the fake news media. I am pro choice but what is interesting is that if one kills a pregnant lady the crime is a double homicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pro-choice, but my argument is not that it's not a human life.  It's just that the government has no legitimate power to point a gun at a woman and force her to carry a baby to term in her body.  So there is no conflict there with murder being double homocide.
> 
> But Democrats specifically argue that abortion is fine, just a choice.  I don't argue that, only that it's not a legitimate government power to force the mother to deliver it.   Their reasoning is what makes it a double standard.
> 
> But if 200K lives is catastrophic, that there were 2 1/2 abortions on average over that time period they considered only a "choice" is massively hypocritical
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see 200k as catastrophic when hospitals get more $$ if they call the deaths due to COVID-19. I don't trust them or the data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a bunch of conspiratorial nonsense. You have any idea what you’re accusing people of?
Click to expand...

100%. I am also 100% confident I am right. 100%. That is right. 100%. I cannot say that enough. I am more certain of that than the Sun rising in the east daily.


----------



## jc456

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of that 200k would have died anyway. I do Not believe the fake news media. I am pro choice but what is interesting is that if one kills a pregnant lady the crime is a double homicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually every one of the 200K would have eventually died.   As would every one of the 450K that were aborted.
> 
> You're just arguing over postponing the inevitable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not quite, I mean died in the short term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know that either. A person with diabetes could live for decades with the disease; whereas they die within days if they contract COVID-19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not every person with diabetes. But we don't know for certain that COVID-19 killed them either. It would be easier to gauge if the media were honest but they are not. One side exaggerates and the other underplays it.
Click to expand...

honest, now there's a kick.  no one it seems has any honesty to  fall back on. I will always be honest.  no matter the pain.  I've been waiting for someone to post a trump lie to date that is a lie, and still nothing.  I've debunked everyone brought up.  feel free, I'm waiting.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

meaner gene said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see 200k as catastrophic when hospitals get more $$ if they call the deaths due to COVID-19. I don't trust them or the data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of conspiratorial nonsense. You have any idea what you’re accusing people of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If hospitals really wanted to get more COVID-19 cases, they would ban patient from wearing masks in the emergency room.  And pack them in close together.
> 
> Just like in a Trump rally.
Click to expand...

They don't want more cases but if they have deaths it benefits them from stating they are COVID-19 related. It is deaths not cases.


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see 200k as catastrophic when hospitals get more $$ if they call the deaths due to COVID-19. I don't trust them or the data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of conspiratorial nonsense. You have any idea what you’re accusing people of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If hospitals really wanted to get more COVID-19 cases, they would ban patient from wearing masks in the emergency room.  And pack them in close together.
> 
> Just like in a Trump rally.
Click to expand...

you mean out on the streets to riot and destroy others properties?  yeah, I'll go with that one.


----------



## jc456

AzogtheDefiler said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see 200k as catastrophic when hospitals get more $$ if they call the deaths due to COVID-19. I don't trust them or the data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of conspiratorial nonsense. You have any idea what you’re accusing people of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If hospitals really wanted to get more COVID-19 cases, they would ban patient from wearing masks in the emergency room.  And pack them in close together.
> 
> Just like in a Trump rally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't want more cases but if they have deaths it benefits them from stating they are COVID-19 related. It is deaths not cases.
Click to expand...

something like $3,100 per.









						Fact check: Hospitals get paid more if patients listed as COVID-19, on ventilators
					

Hospitals are paid more for Medicare patients with COVID-19, but a senator who first said that says he doesn't think the system is being gamed.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t be so defensive.
> 
> What you’re posting is data from 130 companies and ends in 2018. You don’t mention this because it doesn’t help your case. Much of growth in CAPEX comes from a handful of companies, focused in technology. Not bad, but hardly the investment in the blue collar economy that was often touted.
> 
> When you zoom out for a more complete picture, there was extra grow in 2018, which basically ended in 2019. The overall growth contributed a minuscule amount to GDP growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really happening with the Trump tax cuts? | American Enterprise Institute - AEI
> 
> 
> From an economic perspective, the focus on the increase in corporate dividends and buybacks is misplaced. Look instead at business investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aei.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you take their opinion over mine. Duke undergrad, NU MBA.
> 
> This is hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I provided data and a specific rebuttal. You are only appearing to authority. If that MBA was worth anything, you might have a critique of my post.
> 
> Turns our I’m better at this than you. That’s one of the benefits of not being a Trump devotee. More objectivity and less “cheerleading”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I provided specific data. You provided fuzzy math with an opinion piece.
> 
> View attachment 388975
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your data also came from an opinion piece, not that you admitted it, you just presented it without context and without it an explanation of what you were posting. Not particularly honest. I found your source myself though, and was able to provide a critique, something you haven’t found yourself able to do yet.
> 
> Your data focused on a small subset of companies. Not the economy as a whole. I provided a better, wider view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Mine cape from actual data that is tracked by IBanks and such. I am talking corporate confidence. That is all. It was higher under Trump and the chart below illustrates as such. You don't know what CAPEX is. You don't know much about anything with corporate finance. But you find obscure articles that are embarrassing. I also never said "tax cuts" I said corporate confidence. But the tax cuts definitely helped in terms of wage growth and lowering unemployment.
> 
> View attachment 388976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate confidence, otherwise known as feelings. I was speaking in the real of facts and data.
> 
> Tax cuts and investment were the topic when you replied to me. Seems like you’re switching the subject because you got caught up in an argument you can’t win
> 
> AEI is hardly obscure and you’ve yet to critique the article despite calling it embarrassing. Why? We don’t know. You don’t say. I’d wager because you don’t have a critique.
> 
> As for helping with wage growth and unemployment, there was little deviation in those trends. Wages were growing about the same rate in 2016 as in 2018 and 2019. Unemployment was falling at roughly the same rate in 2016 as 2018. This is all speculative, and very little evidence to support it other than your feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing. You are hopeless. Roughly is not the same. It was lower. I gave You a ton of evidence. I am roughly correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a really pathetic argument. Calling it an argument is an overstatement since it’s just whining.
> 
> Your evidence wasn’t even on topic. It was intentionally narrow, carefully crafted to give a false impression and ended abruptly to hide the substantial drop off in 2019.
> 
> You constantly harp on confidence. Confidence doesn’t pay bills. Confidence may or may not equate to more economic output. This time around, it hasn’t.
Click to expand...

Confidence 100% pays bills. You have to be forward looking. As I said the proof is in the pudding. More CAPEX spend, which I illustrated with multiple charts. And wage growth. Plus I live it and see it every day.


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> Still can't read a post, huh?  You're still not contradicting my argument.   Sorry, guy.  Government schools.  A lot in life goes over your head, huh?   Must be very disconcerting and frustrating for you.   I've explained it to you over and over and you keep going to a non-point.  My condolences you weren't trained to think.  Don't you want better for your kids than the crappy government education you got?


The problem is you keep explaining it using BOGUS numbers.

Were I to do the same you would laugh as hard about my argument as I am over yours.

If you're not willing to use REAL numbers, you can't have a REAL argument.

Is that too hard for you to understand?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see 200k as catastrophic when hospitals get more $$ if they call the deaths due to COVID-19. I don't trust them or the data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of conspiratorial nonsense. You have any idea what you’re accusing people of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If hospitals really wanted to get more COVID-19 cases, they would ban patient from wearing masks in the emergency room.  And pack them in close together.
> 
> Just like in a Trump rally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't want more cases but if they have deaths it benefits them from stating they are COVID-19 related. It is deaths not cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> something like $3,100 per.
Click to expand...

"Hospital administrators might well want to see COVID-19 attached to a discharge summary or a death certificate. Why? Because if it's a straightforward, garden-variety pneumonia that a person is admitted to the hospital for – if they're Medicare – typically, the diagnosis-related group lump sum payment would be $5,000. *But if it's COVID-19 pneumonia, then it's $13,000, and if that COVID-19 pneumonia patient ends up on a ventilator, it goes up to $39,000."* 









						Fact check: Hospitals get paid more if patients listed as COVID-19, on ventilators
					

Hospitals are paid more for Medicare patients with COVID-19, but a senator who first said that says he doesn't think the system is being gamed.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> For the umpteenth time, Trump isn't responsible for the flu.
> 
> Trump is responsible for the total lack of preparedness, refusal to control what he knew was a lethal airborne virus.  His confession to Bob Woodward explains what Trump knew and when he knew it.
> 
> And based on what Trump knew, he did NOTHING.
> 
> Trump will go down in history as golfing during the month of February, instead of doing anything to warn the people, or try to control a pandemic.





kaz said:


> You're just word parsing and trying to make your blaming Trump for the virus as not the stupid shit that it is.



Nobody blamed Bush for hurricane Katrina.  Bush was blamed for his terrible response to the hurricane.

And ironically, Bush did 10 times, maybe even 100 times as much after being briefed on  Katrina, as Trump did after being briefed in the coronavirus.


----------



## easyt65

meaner gene said:


> If you're not willing to use REAL numbers, you can't have a REAL argument.



You snowflakes REALLY want to say anything about 'real numbers' right now in this thread when the topic is how Desperate snowflakes are attempting to bash the President for NOT panicking the nation based on horrifically-proven FALSE PROJECTED numbers that NEVER came to pass from a model all respectable doctors say NEVER should have been used with COVID-19? 

While Democrats were opposing every life-saving action the President was taking.....?

Bwuhahahahahahaha


----------



## The Original Tree

Corona is like a Bad Joke on the lame Saturday Night Live show.

Not to be taken seriously.


----------



## easyt65

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the umpteenth time, Trump isn't responsible for the flu.
> 
> Trump is responsible for the total lack of preparedness, refusal to control what he knew was a lethal airborne virus.  His confession to Bob Woodward explains what Trump knew and when he knew it.
> 
> And based on what Trump knew, he did NOTHING.
> 
> Trump will go down in history as golfing during the month of February, instead of doing anything to warn the people, or try to control a pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just word parsing and trying to make your blaming Trump for the virus as not the stupid shit that it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody blamed Bush for hurricane Katrina.  Bush was blamed for his terrible response to the hurricane.
> 
> And ironically, Bush did 10 times, maybe even 100 times as much after being briefed on  Katrina, as Trump did after being briefed in the coronavirus.
Click to expand...


Joe Biden just gave an abysmal outdoor speech in which he claimed President Trump had mystical powers over nature and was responsible for fires, floods, hurricanes, hurricane-force winds, and other natural disasters...and stated if President Trump is re-elected these will get worse!

WTF?!

How does it feel to support a crazy son-of-a -bitch who should be in a mental institution or nursing home (just not in NY)?!


----------



## easyt65

The Original Tree said:


> Corona is like a Bad Joke on the lame Saturday Night Live show.  Not to be taken seriously.



You can see how seriously Queen Pelosi takes the deadly virus...


----------



## eddiew

easyt65 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the umpteenth time, Trump isn't responsible for the flu.
> 
> Trump is responsible for the total lack of preparedness, refusal to control what he knew was a lethal airborne virus.  His confession to Bob Woodward explains what Trump knew and when he knew it.
> 
> And based on what Trump knew, he did NOTHING.
> 
> Trump will go down in history as golfing during the month of February, instead of doing anything to warn the people, or try to control a pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just word parsing and trying to make your blaming Trump for the virus as not the stupid shit that it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody blamed Bush for hurricane Katrina.  Bush was blamed for his terrible response to the hurricane.
> 
> And ironically, Bush did 10 times, maybe even 100 times as much after being briefed on  Katrina, as Trump did after being briefed in the coronavirus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe Biden just gave an abysmal outdoor speech in which he claimed President Trump had mystical powers over nature and was responsible for fires, floods, hurricanes, hurricane-force winds, and other natural disasters...and stated if President Trump is re-elected these will get worse!
> 
> WTF?!
> 
> How does it feel to support a crazy son-of-a -bitch who should be in a mental institution or nursing home (just not in NY)?!
Click to expand...

You support the AH trump so why don't you answer your own question?


----------



## meaner gene

AzogtheDefiler said:


> They don't want more cases but if they have deaths it benefits them from stating they are COVID-19 related. It is deaths not cases.


But you just said the exact opposite.


AzogtheDefiler said:


> I don't see 200k as catastrophic when hospitals get more $$ if they call the deaths due to COVID-19. I don't trust them or the data.


Why would hospitals wait for the random deaths from other causes, when they could just increase the number of real cases. 

A doctor can lose their medical license if they wrongfully attribute cause of death.


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see 200k as catastrophic when hospitals get more $$ if they call the deaths due to COVID-19. I don't trust them or the data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of conspiratorial nonsense. You have any idea what you’re accusing people of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If hospitals really wanted to get more COVID-19 cases, they would ban patient from wearing masks in the emergency room.  And pack them in close together.
> 
> Just like in a Trump rally.
Click to expand...

why would they need to do that when they can just deem everyone who enters having it?


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.
> 
> So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie, you moron. He was 100% correct. The science has proven Trump right and proven the TDS afflicted morons such as yourself wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in public he said it's like the flu which kills between 25,000 and 69,000 per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It *IS* like the flu, you fucking moron.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dayum, there is nothing of his you won't swallow, is there? No, it's not like the flu. It's far deadlier. Which is what he told Woodward in private though he later lied to America.
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,000 in the U.S. out of 6,749,289 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9% nearly 30 times deadlier than the "regular flu."
> 
> That makes COVID-19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not arguing for or against how lethal or not COVID is, but you do realize that it is likely that far, far, far more people have had COVID, likely as many or more than the 59 million you posted for the flu. Also, unlike the flu, COVID is likely listed as the cause of death much more frequently than the common flu due to the coding guidance issued by the CDC. If this is the case, which it is, the death rate for COVID is much smaller than 2.9%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're delusional. There is literally zero evidence there have been more than 59 million cases of COVID-19 in tbe U.S. Shit, that's more than double the known cases in the entire world and we comprise only about 4% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does 94 million tests at about a 7.9% positive rate give you?  The more tests you do the more cases you get is that not in your libber math classes at grade school?  And the CDC and Penn State both have some evidence there are in fact many more cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It tells me you're a flaming imbecile.
> 
> a) 7.9% of 94 million is 7.4 million. 59,000,000 is more than 7 times that; still, nowhere near the figure DBA claimed is likely.
> 
> b) even worse for your idiocy, 7.9% positives of 94 million tests doesn't mean there are 7.4 million positive cases since many, if not most, people who test, test more than once. And even though that doesn't affect the number of tests taken, people who test positive still count as just one positive case, regardless of how many tests they take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So its even a lower positive test percent, like 7.2%.  The point is the virus has produced its own metrics no matter how many times people test and how positives are counted.  7.2% is a reduction from 8% and even higher numbers earlier when we didn't have testing.  Remember when you wackos were complaining we didn't have tests and many more were infected, and then we got more testing to prove that and you whined because more tested positive?  My point is that increased testing gives you more positive cases, what is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> From where did you get 7.2%? Did you just make that up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again grade school math....6,750,105 total cases into 92,893,134 tests....made up from Worldometer where they capture real numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you did make it up.
> 
> Dumbfuck, *again*, many people who test positive get tested again. That in itself drastically increases your meaningless made up percentage.
> 
> Then factor in many of those who are tested, test negative. That increases your meaningless made up number even more.
> 
> And *again*, there is absolutely no evidence anywhere that there are at least 59,000,000 cases in tbe U.S..
> 
> None.
> 
> You trying to defend that idiocy exposes your chronic conservatitus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...and again.....simply pointing out to you the actual statistics and where they are....I know stats make your head hurt...if you don't want to know any actual metrics then at least stop making your own up.  These are real numbers unlike anything you wackos preach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're not posting stats. You're dividing one figure into another to make up a percentage that doesn't actually reflect how many people actually have COVID-19 in your failed attempt to inflate the number of deaths.
> 
> Even sadder for you, the only reason you're even doing that is to fluff Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I am reporting and performing math on actual numbers.  Try taking your head out of your pelosi for a while and seeing how accurate that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which you're doing to make up a meaningless figure.
Click to expand...

Libber meaningless = Actual statistics


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> A doctor can lose their medical license if they wrongfully attribute cause of death.


then why are they doing it?


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Imbecile, read & learn...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the atheist version right?  Did the Russians interfere or help build them??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know you could have found the answers to those questions in the article I posted. Why are conservatives so scared of education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....answers in the wacko propaganda factory article I posted.....hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> As opposed to your "Bible"  which you _believe_ states something different?
Click to expand...

Correct......


----------



## eddiew

IF a doctor didn't tell his patient he was very sick  he could lose his license and/or be sued  ...Our AH in the WH lied to America and still is President ??  Hopefully not for long


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still can't read a post, huh?  You're still not contradicting my argument.   Sorry, guy.  Government schools.  A lot in life goes over your head, huh?   Must be very disconcerting and frustrating for you.   I've explained it to you over and over and you keep going to a non-point.  My condolences you weren't trained to think.  Don't you want better for your kids than the crappy government education you got?
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is you keep explaining it using BOGUS numbers.
> 
> Were I to do the same you would laugh as hard about my argument as I am over yours.
> 
> If you're not willing to use REAL numbers, you can't have a REAL argument.
> 
> Is that too hard for you to understand?
Click to expand...


Your bickering over the numbers for the last six months is completely irrelevant to the argument I made.  I know, I know, government schools.  You don't follow the argument.  I got it


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

meaner gene said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't want more cases but if they have deaths it benefits them from stating they are COVID-19 related. It is deaths not cases.
> 
> 
> 
> But you just said the exact opposite.
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see 200k as catastrophic when hospitals get more $$ if they call the deaths due to COVID-19. I don't trust them or the data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would hospitals wait for the random deaths from other causes, when they could just increase the number of real cases.
> 
> A doctor can lose their medical license if they wrongfully attribute cause of death.
Click to expand...

You don't understand. If someone comes in with cancer but they are also COVID-19 positive they ll say death due to COVID even if cancer is the real cause. Real cases? Very few actually die from COVID-19. Are you trolling?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> IF a doctor didn't tell his patient he was very sick  he could lose his license and/or be sued  ...Our AH in the WH lied to America and still is President ??  Hopefully not for long


What lie? LOL


----------



## eddiew

And it's pure 100% bs he didn't want to panic us  The pos uses panic as his main weapon


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> We went through this, Killer Trump (35,000) was responsible for the deaths in New York.
> 
> And the 3,500 you blamed on Cuomo, weren't coronavirus, because as you said, they were never tested, so probably died of natural causes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuomo is the elected official of the state, are you saying governors now are not needed anymore?  I thought they were responsible for the conditions of their state and welfare of the citizens is that wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are responsible for the people in their state.  They have no control over who enters.
> 
> It's the same argument for Trumps wall.
> 
> If you think Trump should build a wall on the border, you have to answer why he didn't by executive order put up a wall against people infected with the coronavirus from entering the country from europe, for an entire month straight.
> 
> Both creating situations that the governors have no control over, but have to deal with.
Click to expand...

Governors have no control over who enters their state?  If they don't advertise themselves as being an illegal sanctuary state they do.


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the umpteenth time, Trump isn't responsible for the flu.
> 
> Trump is responsible for the total lack of preparedness, refusal to control what he knew was a lethal airborne virus.  His confession to Bob Woodward explains what Trump knew and when he knew it.
> 
> And based on what Trump knew, he did NOTHING.
> 
> Trump will go down in history as golfing during the month of February, instead of doing anything to warn the people, or try to control a pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just word parsing and trying to make your blaming Trump for the virus as not the stupid shit that it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody blamed Bush for hurricane Katrina.  Bush was blamed for his terrible response to the hurricane.
> 
> And ironically, Bush did 10 times, maybe even 100 times as much after being briefed on  Katrina, as Trump did after being briefed in the coronavirus.
Click to expand...


On Trump:  Nobody blamed Trump for the pandemic, it was the response of the Federal government we blame him for

On Katrina:  Nobody blamed W for the hurricane, it was the response of the Federal government we blame him for

Yes, you've played this America hating partisan sick game before.   You just blame Republicans for the entire Federal government, not for nature.  See, it's not irrational!  Yeah, it is


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF a doctor didn't tell his patient he was very sick  he could lose his license and/or be sued  ...Our AH in the WH lied to America and still is President ??  Hopefully not for long
> 
> 
> 
> What lie? LOL
Click to expand...

LOL and you think you're smart ??  Google it


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF a doctor didn't tell his patient he was very sick  he could lose his license and/or be sued  ...Our AH in the WH lied to America and still is President ??  Hopefully not for long
> 
> 
> 
> What lie? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL and you think you're smart ??  Google it
Click to expand...

You made the claim. Back it up. 

Pretty easy. Even for a traitor.


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF a doctor didn't tell his patient he was very sick  he could lose his license and/or be sued  ...Our AH in the WH lied to America and still is President ??  Hopefully not for long
> 
> 
> 
> What lie? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL and you think you're smart ??  Google it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made the claim. Back it up.
> 
> Pretty easy. Even for a traitor.
Click to expand...

Been posted at least 10 times      You think that pos tells truths??? He's a lying SOB  and you jerks eat it up


----------



## meaner gene

AzogtheDefiler said:


> *But if it's COVID-19 pneumonia, then it's $13,000, and if that COVID-19 pneumonia patient ends up on a ventilator, it goes up to $39,000."*


You know doctors don't just put people on ventilators, especially with the shortage.  Hospitals have been rationing 



*The Toughest Triage — Allocating Ventilators in a Pandemic ...*
www.nejm.org › doi › full › nejmp2005689


May 21, 2020 - Acute care _hospitals_ in the United States currently have about 62,000


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the stupid shit is the assumptions jackasses like mean gene and Faun make that Trump is responsible for a virus at all
> 
> 
> 
> For the umpteenth time, Trump isn't responsible for the flu.
> 
> Trump is responsible for the total lack of preparedness, refusal to control what he knew was a lethal airborne virus.  His confession to Bob Woodward explains what Trump knew and when he knew it.
> 
> And based on what Trump knew, he did NOTHING.
> 
> Trump will go down in history as golfing during the month of February, instead of doing anything to warn the people, or try to control a pandemic.
Click to expand...

And Killer Cuomo for president in 2024!  Surprised you didn't nominate him this year, maybe 25 or 30,000 more deaths and he would have made it!


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see 200k as catastrophic when hospitals get more $$ if they call the deaths due to COVID-19. I don't trust them or the data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of conspiratorial nonsense. You have any idea what you’re accusing people of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If hospitals really wanted to get more COVID-19 cases, they would ban patient from wearing masks in the emergency room.  And pack them in close together.
> 
> Just like in a Trump rally.
Click to expand...

But that would make the mortality rate go down cant be doing that.


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF a doctor didn't tell his patient he was very sick  he could lose his license and/or be sued  ...Our AH in the WH lied to America and still is President ??  Hopefully not for long
> 
> 
> 
> What lie? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL and you think you're smart ??  Google it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made the claim. Back it up.
> 
> Pretty easy. Even for a traitor.
Click to expand...

Here you fool  The #1 post here

#1






*'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book*
President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...



www.cnn.com


----------



## jbrownson0831

easyt65 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corona is like a Bad Joke on the lame Saturday Night Live show.  Not to be taken seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how seriously Queen Pelosi takes the deadly virus...
Click to expand...

"Yeah, peon....give me something to hold this face up"......


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> The problem is you keep explaining it using BOGUS numbers.


where did he give you bogus numbers?  that sounds like a distraction to the point.


----------



## meaner gene

easyt65 said:


> You snowflakes REALLY want to say anything about 'real numbers' right now in this thread when the topic is how Desperate snowflakes are attempting to bash the President for NOT panicking the nation...



The early projections actually make Trump look worse than ever.  The original projections along with the seriousness and airborne nature of the virus were told to Trump in January.   And apparently Trump thought that 1.5 million dead americans was an acceptable death toll.

So he "played it down"


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> IF a doctor didn't tell his patient he was very sick he could lose his license and/or be sued ...Our AH in the WH lied to America and still is President ?? Hopefully not for long


where is that happening?


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You snowflakes REALLY want to say anything about 'real numbers' right now in this thread when the topic is how Desperate snowflakes are attempting to bash the President for NOT panicking the nation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The early projections actually make Trump look worse than ever.  The original projections along with the seriousness and airborne nature of the virus were told to Trump in January.   And apparently Trump thought that 1.5 million dead americans was an acceptable death toll.
> 
> So he "played it down"
Click to expand...

isn't that what the experts gave him?  His task would be to keep that from happening. seems he succeeded.  what is it you didn't get?

BTW, it seems he's done so well, they have to fake the numbers.


----------



## meaner gene

easyt65 said:


> Joe Biden just gave an abysmal outdoor speech in which he claimed President Trump had mystical powers over nature and was responsible for fires, floods, hurricanes, hurricane-force winds, and other natural disasters...and stated if President Trump is re-elected these will get worse!



The mystic powers are cognitive thought.  The ant and the grasshopper.  Like buying insurance.

It's preparation for natural disasters, rather then spend twice the effort to try to blame lack of federal preparation on somebody else.


----------



## easyt65

eddiew said:


> You support the AH trump so why don't you answer your own question?



Why do YOU continue to accuse others of being who the Democrats are and of doing what they do? 

President Trump is lucid, clear-thinking, a good speaker who can put two coherent sentences together, who does not have to be controlled and protected by Handlers, is mentally and physically capable of answering press questions, and goes out among the people he says he wants to represent, as opposed to Joe, who remains locked in a basement. 

President Trump[ has been in politics going on 4 years, has been President going on 4 years, and he has achieved successes career politicians and Presidents have not achieved in DECADES, in some cases EVER.  

Biden has been in politics for over 40 years and has NEVER had any success or achievements, unless you want to count enriching himself and his family, successfully extorting the former Ukraine PM - as he confessed to doing on video, selling his positional influence, and engaging in a treasonous political coup attempt to overthrow the US government, undoing a democratic election by removing the current President from office...and he even failed at that., 

Your attempt to turn the tables, if you will, are clumsy, juvenile, and without substance....or, like the Democrats failed Impeachment coup attempt, without crime, evidence, or witnesses. 

 

So, again, how does it feel to support a failed 40+yrs in office, old, white, elitist, World Leader-extorting, Influence-peddling, self/family-enriching, coup-conspiratorial, racist, ACTUAL pussy-grabbing, child-groping/sniffing, dementia-suffering candidate/


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You snowflakes REALLY want to say anything about 'real numbers' right now in this thread when the topic is how Desperate snowflakes are attempting to bash the President for NOT panicking the nation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The early projections actually make Trump look worse than ever.  The original projections along with the seriousness and airborne nature of the virus were told to Trump in January.   And apparently Trump thought that 1.5 million dead americans was an acceptable death toll.
> 
> So he "played it down"
Click to expand...

Good thing, its the flu.  Why scare a bunch of sane people besides you wackos with misinformation??


----------



## meaner gene

jc456 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> A doctor can lose their medical license if they wrongfully attribute cause of death.
> 
> 
> 
> then why are they doing it?
Click to expand...

Can you name any doctors doing it?

NOPE !!!!

You can only "ass-u-me" they would behave like Trump, and chase the dollar, instead of following their oath.

Doctors are not reality TV stars.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF a doctor didn't tell his patient he was very sick  he could lose his license and/or be sued  ...Our AH in the WH lied to America and still is President ??  Hopefully not for long
> 
> 
> 
> What lie? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL and you think you're smart ??  Google it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made the claim. Back it up.
> 
> Pretty easy. Even for a traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Been posted at least 10 times      You think that pos tells truths??? He's a lying SOB  and you jerks eat it up
Click to expand...

Just list one. LOL. Top of your head.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

meaner gene said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> *But if it's COVID-19 pneumonia, then it's $13,000, and if that COVID-19 pneumonia patient ends up on a ventilator, it goes up to $39,000."*
> 
> 
> 
> You know doctors don't just put people on ventilators, especially with the shortage.  Hospitals have been rationing
> 
> 
> *The Toughest Triage — Allocating Ventilators in a Pandemic ...*
> www.nejm.org › doi › full › nejmp2005689
> 
> 
> May 21, 2020 - Acute care _hospitals_ in the United States currently have about 62,000
Click to expand...

OK and?

Right now we have a surplus and are sending them to Europe.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF a doctor didn't tell his patient he was very sick  he could lose his license and/or be sued  ...Our AH in the WH lied to America and still is President ??  Hopefully not for long
> 
> 
> 
> What lie? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL and you think you're smart ??  Google it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made the claim. Back it up.
> 
> Pretty easy. Even for a traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you fool  The #1 post here
> 
> #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book*
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
Click to expand...

So if your wife asks you..."am I fat"...and she is do you say "yes"?

He didn't conceal anything. He didn't want to panic the masses. 

Next....


----------



## Quasar44

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
Click to expand...

It’s called being a great leader and avoiding hysteria


----------



## easyt65

meaner gene said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden just gave an abysmal outdoor speech in which he claimed President Trump had mystical powers over nature and was responsible for fires, floods, hurricanes, hurricane-force winds, and other natural disasters...and stated if President Trump is re-elected these will get worse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mystic powers are cognitive thought.  The ant and the grasshopper.  Like buying insurance.
> It's preparation for natural disasters, rather then spend twice the effort to try to blame lack of federal preparation on somebody else.
Click to expand...



WTF ARE YOU BABBLING ABOUT? 

You sound like Dementia Joe!  I point out that Biden publicly stated that Trump is responsible for fires, floods, hurricanes, etc,... and that these things will get worse if Trump wins re-election, and you respond by babbling something about the 'ant and grasshopper' story, INSURANCE and 'preparing' for the natural disasters Dementia Joe says Trump mystically controls?

It seems the same guy who writes Joe's teleprompter comments is writing yours, too.


----------



## easyt65

AzogtheDefiler said:


> He didn't conceal anything. He didn't want to panic the masses.




It is obvious they know this - they are just DESPERATE.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF a doctor didn't tell his patient he was very sick  he could lose his license and/or be sued  ...Our AH in the WH lied to America and still is President ??  Hopefully not for long
> 
> 
> 
> What lie? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL and you think you're smart ??  Google it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made the claim. Back it up.
> 
> Pretty easy. Even for a traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you fool  The #1 post here
> 
> #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book*
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if your wife asks you..."am I fat"...and she is do you say "yes"?
> 
> He didn't conceal anything. He didn't want to panic the masses.
> 
> Next....
Click to expand...

Do you just blindly accept everything Trump says at face value? This is clearly an excuse made after the fact.

I swear, some of y’all cannot see a bullshiter for what he is.


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> Your bickering over the numbers for the last six months is completely irrelevant to the argument I made.  I know, I know, government schools.  You don't follow the argument.  I got it


*Are College Women Getting Abortions?*

some statistics estimate as many as 45 percent. It makes sense: college is notorious for sex, but few college women are emotionally or financially prepared to raise a baby.









						Are College Women Getting Abortions? | Her Campus
					

Imagine yourself in your dorm or apartment bathroom. You’re sitting on the seat of your toilet, and in your hands there’s a home pregnancy...




					www.hercampus.com
				




And if all those college girls aren't in college because of the coronavirus., that cuts down an estimated 45% of abortions starting in 2020.

That dramatically shifts any numbers you use toward that argument.  So clutching to 2019 numbers is just what I said, IDIOTIC.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF a doctor didn't tell his patient he was very sick  he could lose his license and/or be sued  ...Our AH in the WH lied to America and still is President ??  Hopefully not for long
> 
> 
> 
> What lie? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL and you think you're smart ??  Google it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made the claim. Back it up.
> 
> Pretty easy. Even for a traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you fool  The #1 post here
> 
> #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book*
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if your wife asks you..."am I fat"...and she is do you say "yes"?
> 
> He didn't conceal anything. He didn't want to panic the masses.
> 
> Next....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you just blindly accept everything Trump says at face value? This is clearly an excuse made after the fact.
> 
> I swear, some of y’all cannot see a bullshiter for what he is.
Click to expand...

Nope. I think He was stupid for shutting down the economy. I disagree with him there 100%. I think he ultimately caved to the panic. Wrongly. Clearly you don’t speak for me. Don’t say y’all snowflake. Sounds stupid.


----------



## jbrownson0831

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF a doctor didn't tell his patient he was very sick  he could lose his license and/or be sued  ...Our AH in the WH lied to America and still is President ??  Hopefully not for long
> 
> 
> 
> What lie? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL and you think you're smart ??  Google it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made the claim. Back it up.
> 
> Pretty easy. Even for a traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you fool  The #1 post here
> 
> #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book*
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if your wife asks you..."am I fat"...and she is do you say "yes"?
> 
> He didn't conceal anything. He didn't want to panic the masses.
> 
> Next....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you just blindly accept everything Trump says at face value? This is clearly an excuse made after the fact.
> 
> I swear, some of y’all cannot see a bullshiter for what he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I think He was stupid for shutting down the economy. I disagree with him there 100%. I think he ultimately caved to the panic. Wrongly. Clearly you don’t speak for me. Don’t say y’all snowflake. Sounds stupid.
Click to expand...

He did cave...and the wackos could attack him for whichever decision he made which of course they did.


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> And apparently Trump thought that 1.5 million dead americans was an acceptable death toll.
> 
> So he "played it down"





jc456 said:


> isn't that what the experts gave him?  His task would be to keep that from happening. seems he succeeded.  what is it you didn't get?


That Trump didn't do anything to control the death toll.  That was placed on the backs of governors and mayors, who ordered wearing masks, and shutting down the economy to control the death toll.

Meanwhile Trump argued against wearing a mask, and argued against shutting down the economy.  The exact opposite of what brought down the coronavirus death tolls.

If Trump had the country do it his way (rather than the governors doing all the work) the estimated 1.5 million deaths would have been accurate.


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> Can you name any doctors doing it?
> 
> NOPE !!!!
> 
> You can only "ass-u-me" they would behave like Trump, and chase the dollar, instead of following their oath.
> 
> Doctors are not reality TV stars.


technically, I can't give you doctors names, but I know patients who went for a test and never received the test and received back a positive result.  I also found a person who claimed she had symptoms, tested negative and the doctor told her she had it.  So I know it's happening.  I listen to people,  people I trust.  you can sit there waving your degree in stupid around, but it doesn't mean squat.


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> And apparently Trump thought that 1.5 million dead americans was an acceptable death toll.
> 
> So he "played it down"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> isn't that what the experts gave him?  His task would be to keep that from happening. seems he succeeded.  what is it you didn't get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Trump didn't do anything to control the death toll.  That was placed on the backs of governors and mayors, who ordered wearing masks, and shutting down the economy to control the death toll.
> 
> Meanwhile Trump argued against wearing a mask, and argued against shutting down the economy.  The exact opposite of what brought down the coronavirus death tolls.
> 
> If Trump had the country do it his way (rather than the governors doing all the work) the estimated 1.5 million deaths would have been accurate.
Click to expand...

Actually the Republican led states did it the Trump way that's why their mortality rates are 1.8%....not 8.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

jbrownson0831 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF a doctor didn't tell his patient he was very sick  he could lose his license and/or be sued  ...Our AH in the WH lied to America and still is President ??  Hopefully not for long
> 
> 
> 
> What lie? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL and you think you're smart ??  Google it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made the claim. Back it up.
> 
> Pretty easy. Even for a traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you fool  The #1 post here
> 
> #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book*
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if your wife asks you..."am I fat"...and she is do you say "yes"?
> 
> He didn't conceal anything. He didn't want to panic the masses.
> 
> Next....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you just blindly accept everything Trump says at face value? This is clearly an excuse made after the fact.
> 
> I swear, some of y’all cannot see a bullshiter for what he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I think He was stupid for shutting down the economy. I disagree with him there 100%. I think he ultimately caved to the panic. Wrongly. Clearly you don’t speak for me. Don’t say y’all snowflake. Sounds stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did cave...and the wackos could attack him for whichever decision he made which of course they did.
Click to expand...

Yep. I would have let the Governors handle it but strongly enforced full opening and trusting people to be adults. Like Noem did in SD.


----------



## jbrownson0831

jc456 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you name any doctors doing it?
> 
> NOPE !!!!
> 
> You can only "ass-u-me" they would behave like Trump, and chase the dollar, instead of following their oath.
> 
> Doctors are not reality TV stars.
> 
> 
> 
> technically, I can't give you doctors names, but I know patients who went for a test and never received the test and received back a positive result.  I also found a person who claimed she had symptoms, tested negative and the doctor told he she had it.  So I know it's happening.  I listen to people,  people I trust.  you can sit there waving your degree in stupid around, but it doesn't mean squat.
Click to expand...

Same here.


----------



## jc456

jbrownson0831 said:


> He did cave...and the wackos could attack him for whichever decision he made which of course they did.


that's a damned if he did or damned if he didn't outcome.  attack is just what butt hurt people with no morals do.


----------



## meaner gene

easyt65 said:


> President Trump is lucid, clear-thinking, a good speaker who can put two coherent sentences together, who does not have to be controlled and protected by Handlers, is mentally and physically capable of answering press questions, and goes out among the people he says he wants to represent, as opposed to Joe, who remains locked in a basement.


George Washington captured the airports in the war of 1812.

Coffeve.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> And apparently Trump thought that 1.5 million dead americans was an acceptable death toll.
> 
> So he "played it down"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> isn't that what the experts gave him?  His task would be to keep that from happening. seems he succeeded.  what is it you didn't get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Trump didn't do anything to control the death toll.  That was placed on the backs of governors and mayors, who ordered wearing masks, and shutting down the economy to control the death toll.
> 
> Meanwhile Trump argued against wearing a mask, and argued against shutting down the economy.  The exact opposite of what brought down the coronavirus death tolls.
> 
> If Trump had the country do it his way (rather than the governors doing all the work) the estimated 1.5 million deaths would have been accurate.
Click to expand...

You lie. He banned travel from China. Our first death in the US was on Feb 29th. Hospitals never ran out of ventilators and he sent a medical ship and built out the Javits Center in NYC. Neither was needed. He had constant calls with a Governors and his virus team and Faucci said he did a good job. Only mistake was shutting down our economy. Stupid. And the stimulus of $600 extra per week was over the top and stupid too.


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> That Trump didn't do anything to control the death toll. That was placed on the backs of governors and mayors, who ordered wearing masks, and shutting down the economy to control the death toll.


sure he delegated, we're a country not a dictatorship.  on one hand you complain cause trump thinks he's a dictator and then shit on him because he doesn't act like a dictator. Make up your fking mind, and please stop waving your degree in stupid around,


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

meaner gene said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump is lucid, clear-thinking, a good speaker who can put two coherent sentences together, who does not have to be controlled and protected by Handlers, is mentally and physically capable of answering press questions, and goes out among the people he says he wants to represent, as opposed to Joe, who remains locked in a basement.
> 
> 
> 
> George Washington captured the airports in the war of 1812.
> 
> Coffeve.
Click to expand...

LOL what are you talking about? Mistakes happen.


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your bickering over the numbers for the last six months is completely irrelevant to the argument I made.  I know, I know, government schools.  You don't follow the argument.  I got it
> 
> 
> 
> *Are College Women Getting Abortions?*
> 
> some statistics estimate as many as 45 percent. It makes sense: college is notorious for sex, but few college women are emotionally or financially prepared to raise a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are College Women Getting Abortions? | Her Campus
> 
> 
> Imagine yourself in your dorm or apartment bathroom. You’re sitting on the seat of your toilet, and in your hands there’s a home pregnancy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hercampus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if all those college girls aren't in college because of the coronavirus., that cuts down an estimated 45% of abortions starting in 2020.
> 
> That dramatically shifts any numbers you use toward that argument.  So clutching to 2019 numbers is just what I said, IDIOTIC.
Click to expand...


Irrelevant to the argument I made.  Show that this caused Democrat views about abortion to change.

I mean wow, your government education was so bad you don't even grasp that you don't grasp the argument I made.  It was simple, clear and straight forward and TOTALLY beyond your mental capabilities


----------



## kaz

AzogtheDefiler said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump is lucid, clear-thinking, a good speaker who can put two coherent sentences together, who does not have to be controlled and protected by Handlers, is mentally and physically capable of answering press questions, and goes out among the people he says he wants to represent, as opposed to Joe, who remains locked in a basement.
> 
> 
> 
> George Washington captured the airports in the war of 1812.
> 
> Coffeve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL what are you talking about? Mistakes happen.
Click to expand...


Democrats don't do typos.  Well they do, just suddenly it's OK.

The airport one was hilarious though.  Everything flies over Democrat's head.  It's why it's so easy for Trump to troll them.

They melt down on cue every time


----------



## meaner gene

jc456 said:


> technically, I can't give you doctors names, but I know patients who went for a test and never received the test and received back a positive result.


Which sounds like BULLSHIT, since according to the state websites on covid-19 testing. Drive-up testing, where there is no ordering physician, are given instructions of accessing their test results, which would include a specimen or similar identifying number in order to maintain anonymity.   And if they were not tested there would be no specimen number.

Second, if ordered by a physician, the results are returned to the physician, who would then communicate them to the patient.  And I don't believe doctors would report a positive result, when they didn't get a test result back, since no test was taken (as you claim)


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> technically, I can't give you doctors names, but I know patients who went for a test and never received the test and received back a positive result.
> 
> 
> 
> Which sounds like BULLSHIT, since according to the state websites on covid-19 testing. Drive-up testing, where there is no ordering physician, are given instructions of accessing their test results, which would include a specimen or similar identifying number in order to maintain anonymity.   And if they were not tested there would be no specimen number.
> 
> Second, if ordered by a physician, the results are returned to the physician, who would then communicate them to the patient.  And I don't believe doctors would report a positive result, when they didn't get a test result back, since no test was taken (as you claim)
Click to expand...

Sorry but its on the news now.....one of your wacko stations so it must be true right?


----------



## meaner gene

jbrownson0831 said:


> Actually the Republican led states did it the Trump way that's why their mortality rates are 1.8%....not 8.


And why their infection rates are in the double digits.
And their death rates are climbing.


----------



## meaner gene

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Yep. I would have let the Governors handle it but strongly enforced full opening and trusting people to be adults. Like Noem did in SD.


You mean like the way colleges trusted the students to behave like adults?

You know how that worked out.


----------



## playtime

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit, it's not that.   You do hate him, you don't pity him, and you were doing it specifically to be condescending as an insult.  That is what it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol ....  like you know anything.
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> <psssst>
> 
> i pity you too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should pity hack partisans, like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor girl.  You pity people who believe we can make our own decisions and pay our own bills.   You are wise and sophisticated and know you need government to take care of and feed you.   You pity people who don't want that and want to do it on our own.
> 
> Yes, politicians love you, sure they do.  They'll take great care of you.   You've hit on the great insight of life.  Why do it yourself when government does it so much better than you, for you!
> 
> Sounds like self pity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!    got that all straight outa yer head, 'eh?
> 
> you remind me of donny.
> 
> such a pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> kaz:  I don't need government to make my decisions for me like you do
> 
> playtime:  OMG, that's like Trump!
> 
> You say that like it's an insult
Click to expand...


i'm insulting your sense of reality.

which isn't.

lol ...


----------



## meaner gene

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You lie. He banned travel from China. *Our first death in the US was on Feb 29th.* Hospitals never ran out of ventilators and he sent a medical ship and built out the Javits Center in NYC. Neither was needed. He had constant calls with a Governors and his virus team and Faucci said he did a good job. Only mistake was shutting down our economy. Stupid. And the stimulus of $600 extra per week was over the top and stupid too.



*Trump bans travel from Europe: Here's what you need to know*
www.cnbc.com › 2020/03/12 › trump-bans-travel-from-e...


Mar 12, 2020 - President Donald _Trump_ has imposed a _travel ban_ on 26 _European_ countries after the World Health Organization named the coronavirus a ...

People started dying in February, and Trump didn't cut off travel from europe (where most of the cases came from) until March.

Do the math.


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the Republican led states did it the Trump way that's why their mortality rates are 1.8%....not 8.
> 
> 
> 
> And why their infection rates are in the double digits.
> And their death rates are climbing.
Click to expand...

Death rates are the same, infections up as testing increases.  Sorry Worldometer where real stats are kept.


----------



## meaner gene

jc456 said:


> sure he delegated, we're a country not a dictatorship.


Really?  Which governor ordered the meat packing plants in his state to remain open?

Oh... that was dictator Trump who did that.  Seems you were wrong once again.


----------



## bravoactual

I am in no way engaging in Hyperbole.  I am posting facts.  Facts that you love to laugh you ass off at.

*One Hundred Ninety-Nine Thousand Six Hundred Forty-Three* (*199,643*) Americans are dead from COVID.  That is NOT HYPERBOLE....that is a fact.









						United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




					www.worldometers.info
				




You try casually dismiss these deaths by averages.  That is beyond disgusting and in the words of HRC is DEPLORABLE.  In fact I am safe in saying that if this same number of Americans had died of COVID under President HRC, you would screaming Red, White and Blue Bloody Murder and you know it.

But it just so many numbers to you, because they died a REPUBLICAN.  You and your Con buddies just plain don't give a shit as long as those innocent Men, Women and Children died because they died under a fucking Republican. 

What happened to all "*Right To Life*" shit you people would yelling about if this was happening under a Democrat?  Well, because you never really don't that line of self-serving bullshit you don't care at all.  Averaging deaths, no these are peole are DEAD BECAUSE 45 HAS NO PLAN.  HE DOE SNOT NOT CARE.

I post facts that because they do not fit your version of your sick fucking reality, you disagree with or laugh at them.  Disagreeing with facts does not change the facts.

FUCKING 45 FUCKING KNEW HOW DANGEROUS COVID-19 IS AND HE DID NOTHING ABOUT IT.

Do not lecture me, I post fiact and you believe the lies a 5-Deferment Draft Dodging, Russian Loving, Pussy Grabbing Coward.


----------



## bravoactual

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure he delegated, we're a country not a dictatorship.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Which governor ordered the meat packing plants in his state to remain open?
> 
> Oh... that was dictator Trump who did that.  Seems you were wrong once again.
Click to expand...


Watch out, you using facts again.   Cons refuse to accept or believe that do not fit in their sick version of their reality.


----------



## kaz

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit, it's not that.   You do hate him, you don't pity him, and you were doing it specifically to be condescending as an insult.  That is what it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol ....  like you know anything.
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> <psssst>
> 
> i pity you too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should pity hack partisans, like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor girl.  You pity people who believe we can make our own decisions and pay our own bills.   You are wise and sophisticated and know you need government to take care of and feed you.   You pity people who don't want that and want to do it on our own.
> 
> Yes, politicians love you, sure they do.  They'll take great care of you.   You've hit on the great insight of life.  Why do it yourself when government does it so much better than you, for you!
> 
> Sounds like self pity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!    got that all straight outa yer head, 'eh?
> 
> you remind me of donny.
> 
> such a pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> kaz:  I don't need government to make my decisions for me like you do
> 
> playtime:  OMG, that's like Trump!
> 
> You say that like it's an insult
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm insulting your sense of reality.
> 
> which isn't.
> 
> lol ...
Click to expand...


So it's your "sense of reality" that tells you government can make better choices over your life than you can.  Huh.  Nope, I still don't agree.  Government sucks at making our choices


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure he delegated, we're a country not a dictatorship.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Which governor ordered the meat packing plants in his state to remain open?
> 
> Oh... that was dictator Trump who did that.  Seems you were wrong once again.
Click to expand...

starving a country isn't the same thing as taking them out of work.  food is necessary for survival.  but you hate facts.  I get it.


----------



## jbrownson0831

bravoactual said:


> I am in no way engaging in Hyperbole.  I am posting facts.  Facts that you love to laugh you ass off at.
> 
> *One Hundred Ninety-Nine Thousand Six Hundred Forty-Three* (*199,643*) Americans are dead from COVID.  That is NOT HYPERBOLE....that is a fact.
> 
> You try casually dismiss these deaths by averages.  That is beyond disgusting and in the words of HRC is DEPLORABLE.  In fact I am safe in saying that if this same number of Americans had died of COVID under President HRC, you would screaming Red, White and Blue Bloody Murder and you know it.
> 
> But it just so many numbers to you, because they died a REPUBLICAN.  You and your Con buddies just plain don't give a shit as long as those innocent Men, Women and Children died because they died under a fucking Republican.
> 
> What happened to all "*Right To Life*" shit you people would yelling about if this was happening under a Democrat?  Well, because you never really don't that line of self-serving bullshit you don't care at all.  Averaging deaths, no these are peole are DEAD BECAUSE 45 HAS NO PLAN.  HE DOE SNOT NOT CARE.
> 
> I post facts that because they do not fit your version of your sick fucking reality, you disagree with or laugh at them.  Disagreeing with facts does not change the facts.
> 
> FUCKING 45 FUCKING KNEW HOW DANGEROUS COVID-19 IS AND HE DID NOTHING ABOUT IT.
> 
> Do not lecture me, I post fiact and you believe the lies a 5-Deferment Draft Dodging, Russian Loving, Pussy Grabbing Coward.


How do you type from your straight jacket???  Your nose??


----------



## jbrownson0831

bravoactual said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure he delegated, we're a country not a dictatorship.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Which governor ordered the meat packing plants in his state to remain open?
> 
> Oh... that was dictator Trump who did that.  Seems you were wrong once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch out, you using facts again.   Cons refuse to accept or believe that do not fit in their sick version of their reality.
Click to expand...

210/95......better sit down....


----------



## jc456

kaz said:


> So it's your "sense of reality" that tells you government can make better choices over your life than you can. Huh. Nope, I still don't agree. Government sucks at making our choices


anyone who thinks gubermint is better at taking care of them then themselves, needs to see a shrink.


----------



## jc456

bravoactual said:


> *One Hundred Ninety-Nine Thousand Six Hundred Forty-Three* (*199,643*) Americans are dead from COVID. That is NOT HYPERBOLE....that is a fact.


nope. factually incorrect.,  see post #974


----------



## playtime

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit, it's not that.   You do hate him, you don't pity him, and you were doing it specifically to be condescending as an insult.  That is what it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol ....  like you know anything.
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> <psssst>
> 
> i pity you too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should pity hack partisans, like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor girl.  You pity people who believe we can make our own decisions and pay our own bills.   You are wise and sophisticated and know you need government to take care of and feed you.   You pity people who don't want that and want to do it on our own.
> 
> Yes, politicians love you, sure they do.  They'll take great care of you.   You've hit on the great insight of life.  Why do it yourself when government does it so much better than you, for you!
> 
> Sounds like self pity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!    got that all straight outa yer head, 'eh?
> 
> you remind me of donny.
> 
> such a pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> kaz:  I don't need government to make my decisions for me like you do
> 
> playtime:  OMG, that's like Trump!
> 
> You say that like it's an insult
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm insulting your sense of reality.
> 
> which isn't.
> 
> lol ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it's your "sense of reality" that tells you government can make better choices over your life than you can.  Huh.  Nope, I still don't agree.  Government sucks at making our choices
Click to expand...


the very notion that you think i do is what amuses me.

you go on with yer bad self.........................


----------



## bravoactual

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how Democrats are no longer OK with 450K abortions in six months.  Go
> 
> 
> 
> And republicans are O.K. with 200K deaths of fully sentient human beings.
Click to expand...


Yeah, all these asshole believe in that "*Right To Life*" shit until told to otherwise.


----------



## playtime

jc456 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's your "sense of reality" that tells you government can make better choices over your life than you can. Huh. Nope, I still don't agree. Government sucks at making our choices
> 
> 
> 
> anyone who thinks gubermint is better at taking care of them then themselves, needs to see a shrink.
Click to expand...


lol... says a member of a party & voter of those who want to legislate when  gov'ment says a female must carry to term & give birth.


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playtime

bravoactual said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how Democrats are no longer OK with 450K abortions in six months.  Go
> 
> 
> 
> And republicans are O.K. with 200K deaths of fully sentient human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, all these asshole believe in that "*Right To Life*" shit until told to otherwise.
Click to expand...


they aren't pro life, only pro birth.

that makes them all truly pitiful.


----------



## bravoactual

j-mac said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats hyping the hoax is perfectly fine.   I mean it's for partisan benefit.  Complete honesty in your hack partisan book.  Sure it is.
> 
> Downplaying your hype actually means Trump was pretty accurate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OUT of the Horses ASS Mouth
> Bob Woodward appeared on _The Late Show With Stephen Colbert_ Monday night where he revealed new audio of President Trump that shocked Colbert.
> 
> Last week, Woodward released audio recordings of conversations he had with Trump for his new book, _Rage_. In the recordings from February and March, Trump can be heard acknowledging how dangerous and deadly the coronavirus could be, but that he wanted to downplay it publicly, which is exactly what he did.
> 
> Trump continued holding large rallies into March, where he referred to criticism of his handling of the pandemic as a Democrat hoax, and he refused to wear a mask in public as the CDC had recommended. But as Trump told Woodward on April 13, in private, he was much more cautious.
> 
> “Bob, it’s so easily transmissible, you wouldn’t even believe it,” Trump told Woodward. “I mean, you could, you could be in the room…I was in the White House a couple of days ago, meeting of 10 people in the Oval Office and a guy sneezed—innocently. Not a horrible—you know, just a sneeze. The entire room bailed out, okay? Including me, by the way.”
> 
> “Well, I know he’s making light there at the end,” Colbert responded after hearing the audio, “but at the heart of that is something extraordinarily shocking.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last I checked we still have the freedom to attend or not, right?
Click to expand...


YOU DO NOT HAVE THE RIGHT TO ENDANGER THE LIVES OF OTHERS.  YOUR FREEDOM OF ASSEMBLEY AND FREEDOM OF SPEECH DO NOT INCLUDE THE RIGHT ENDANGER OTHERS.


----------



## kaz

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit, it's not that.   You do hate him, you don't pity him, and you were doing it specifically to be condescending as an insult.  That is what it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol ....  like you know anything.
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> <psssst>
> 
> i pity you too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should pity hack partisans, like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor girl.  You pity people who believe we can make our own decisions and pay our own bills.   You are wise and sophisticated and know you need government to take care of and feed you.   You pity people who don't want that and want to do it on our own.
> 
> Yes, politicians love you, sure they do.  They'll take great care of you.   You've hit on the great insight of life.  Why do it yourself when government does it so much better than you, for you!
> 
> Sounds like self pity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!    got that all straight outa yer head, 'eh?
> 
> you remind me of donny.
> 
> such a pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> kaz:  I don't need government to make my decisions for me like you do
> 
> playtime:  OMG, that's like Trump!
> 
> You say that like it's an insult
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm insulting your sense of reality.
> 
> which isn't.
> 
> lol ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it's your "sense of reality" that tells you government can make better choices over your life than you can.  Huh.  Nope, I still don't agree.  Government sucks at making our choices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the very notion that you think i do is what amuses me.
> 
> you go on with yer bad self.........................
Click to expand...


You're voting for Democrats.  What about that confuses you?


----------



## jbrownson0831

playtime said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how Democrats are no longer OK with 450K abortions in six months.  Go
> 
> 
> 
> And republicans are O.K. with 200K deaths of fully sentient human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, all these asshole believe in that "*Right To Life*" shit until told to otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they aren't pro life, only pro birth.
> 
> that makes them all truly pitiful.
Click to expand...

We are anti murder.  Shouldnt need to worry about legislating not to kill anyone, murder has always been against the law


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> lol... says a member of a party & voter of those who want to legislate when gov'ment says a female must carry to term & give birth.


yeah look at me, I don't condone killing babies.  wow.  you do.  amazing.


----------



## kaz

playtime said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how Democrats are no longer OK with 450K abortions in six months.  Go
> 
> 
> 
> And republicans are O.K. with 200K deaths of fully sentient human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, all these asshole believe in that "*Right To Life*" shit until told to otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they aren't pro life, only pro birth.
> 
> that makes them all truly pitiful.
Click to expand...


You made that up.  No one thinks that.  More of your stupid partisan shit


----------



## jc456

bravoactual said:


> YOU DO NOT HAVE THE RIGHT TO ENDANGER THE LIVES OF OTHERS. YOUR FREEDOM OF ASSEMBLEY AND FREEDOM OF SPEECH DO NOT INCLUDE THE RIGHT ENDANGER OTHERS.


says who?  you drive a car.  that endangers lives.  are you saying we shouldn't be driving?

Son, there is no right to life.


----------



## kaz

bravoactual said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last I checked we still have the freedom to attend or not, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU DO NOT HAVE THE RIGHT TO ENDANGER THE LIVES OF OTHERS.  YOUR FREEDOM OF ASSEMBLEY AND FREEDOM OF SPEECH DO NOT INCLUDE THE RIGHT ENDANGER OTHERS.
Click to expand...


So funny thing.  I never saw you criticizing the protesters, rioters or looters.   How does that work?  Is the coronavirus a Democrat?


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> And why their infection rates are in the double digits.
> And their death rates are climbing.





jbrownson0831 said:


> Death rates are the same, infections up as testing increases.  Sorry Worldometer where real stats are kept.











						United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




					www.worldometers.info
				



New Deaths

Florida - 139
North Carolina - 51
Alabama - 32
Tennessee - 30
Mississippi - 28

By comparison

New York - 13
New Jersey - 8


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> they aren't pro life, only pro birth.
> 
> that makes them all truly pitiful.


did you right that with a straight face?  nawww you had to be laughing.


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why their infection rates are in the double digits.
> And their death rates are climbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Death rates are the same, infections up as testing increases.  Sorry Worldometer where real stats are kept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Deaths
> 
> Florida - 139
> North Carolina - 51
> Alabama - 32
> Tennessee - 30
> Mississippi - 28
> 
> By comparison
> 
> New York - 13
> New Jersey - 8
Click to expand...


Dude, New York has almost three times the deaths that Florida has.  More of your stupid ass partisan shit.

You attacked Trump for interfering in States.  Fine, but the States own it.   New York, New Jersey, blue States murdered their citizens.

meaner gene:   Trump is a dictator when he tries to tell States what to do and a murderer when he doesn't

Some stupid ass shit there


----------



## bravoactual

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit, it's not that.   You do hate him, you don't pity him, and you were doing it specifically to be condescending as an insult.  That is what it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol ....  like you know anything.
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> <psssst>
> 
> i pity you too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should pity hack partisans, like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor girl.  You pity people who believe we can make our own decisions and pay our own bills.   You are wise and sophisticated and know you need government to take care of and feed you.   You pity people who don't want that and want to do it on our own.
> 
> Yes, politicians love you, sure they do.  They'll take great care of you.   You've hit on the great insight of life.  Why do it yourself when government does it so much better than you, for you!
> 
> Sounds like self pity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!    got that all straight outa yer head, 'eh?
> 
> you remind me of donny.
> 
> such a pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> kaz:  I don't need government to make my decisions for me like you do
> 
> playtime:  OMG, that's like Trump!
> 
> You say that like it's an insult
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm insulting your sense of reality.
> 
> which isn't.
> 
> lol ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So it's your "sense of reality" that tells you government can make better choices over your life than you can.  Huh.  Nope, I still don't agree.  Government sucks at making our choices
Click to expand...


What party wants to tell a Woman What Medical Procedure She May Not Have?

What party wants to deny Same Sex Couples The Right To Marry?

Oh...your party.


----------



## playtime

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit, it's not that.   You do hate him, you don't pity him, and you were doing it specifically to be condescending as an insult.  That is what it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol ....  like you know anything.
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> <psssst>
> 
> i pity you too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should pity hack partisans, like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor girl.  You pity people who believe we can make our own decisions and pay our own bills.   You are wise and sophisticated and know you need government to take care of and feed you.   You pity people who don't want that and want to do it on our own.
> 
> Yes, politicians love you, sure they do.  They'll take great care of you.   You've hit on the great insight of life.  Why do it yourself when government does it so much better than you, for you!
> 
> Sounds like self pity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!    got that all straight outa yer head, 'eh?
> 
> you remind me of donny.
> 
> such a pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> kaz:  I don't need government to make my decisions for me like you do
> 
> playtime:  OMG, that's like Trump!
> 
> You say that like it's an insult
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm insulting your sense of reality.
> 
> which isn't.
> 
> lol ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it's your "sense of reality" that tells you government can make better choices over your life than you can.  Huh.  Nope, I still don't agree.  Government sucks at making our choices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the very notion that you think i do is what amuses me.
> 
> you go on with yer bad self.........................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're voting for Democrats.  What about that confuses you?
Click to expand...


i'm voting the  one who isn't a fascist in the making.


----------



## playtime

jbrownson0831 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how Democrats are no longer OK with 450K abortions in six months.  Go
> 
> 
> 
> And republicans are O.K. with 200K deaths of fully sentient human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, all these asshole believe in that "*Right To Life*" shit until told to otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they aren't pro life, only pro birth.
> 
> that makes them all truly pitiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are anti murder.  Shouldnt need to worry about legislating not to kill anyone, murder has always been against the law
Click to expand...


----------



## meaner gene

jc456 said:


> sure he delegated, we're a country not a dictatorship.





meaner gene said:


> .,.. ordered the meat packing plants ... to remain open?Oh... that was dictator Trump who did that.  Seems you were wrong once again.





jc456 said:


> starving a country isn't the same thing as taking them out of work.  food is necessary for survival.  but you hate facts.  I get it.


So you lied that Trump could act the dictator, and could ORDER businesses to stay open, or to stay closed.


----------



## kaz

bravoactual said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit, it's not that.   You do hate him, you don't pity him, and you were doing it specifically to be condescending as an insult.  That is what it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol ....  like you know anything.
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> <psssst>
> 
> i pity you too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should pity hack partisans, like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor girl.  You pity people who believe we can make our own decisions and pay our own bills.   You are wise and sophisticated and know you need government to take care of and feed you.   You pity people who don't want that and want to do it on our own.
> 
> Yes, politicians love you, sure they do.  They'll take great care of you.   You've hit on the great insight of life.  Why do it yourself when government does it so much better than you, for you!
> 
> Sounds like self pity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!    got that all straight outa yer head, 'eh?
> 
> you remind me of donny.
> 
> such a pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> kaz:  I don't need government to make my decisions for me like you do
> 
> playtime:  OMG, that's like Trump!
> 
> You say that like it's an insult
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm insulting your sense of reality.
> 
> which isn't.
> 
> lol ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So it's your "sense of reality" that tells you government can make better choices over your life than you can.  Huh.  Nope, I still don't agree.  Government sucks at making our choices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What party wants to tell a Woman What Medical Procedure She May Not Have?
> 
> What party wants to deny Same Sex Couples The Right To Marry?
> 
> Oh...your party.
Click to expand...


Well, I don't actually belong to the Libertarian Party, but most libertarians are pro choice.

Same sex marriage is misleading.  We're against same sex marriage, but we're against all government marriage.   So we want to treat them the same.  Want to marry twin sisters or the gym shoe in your closet.  We're fine with that too, but no government perks for it or any marriage.

Your point?   What does the Libertarian Party have to do with this?


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why their infection rates are in the double digits.
> And their death rates are climbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Death rates are the same, infections up as testing increases.  Sorry Worldometer where real stats are kept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Deaths
> 
> Florida - 139
> North Carolina - 51
> Alabama - 32
> Tennessee - 30
> Mississippi - 28
> 
> By comparison
> 
> New York - 13
> New Jersey - 8
Click to expand...

Mortality rates.....Florida 1.9% just like always, NC at 1.7%, Alabama at 1.7%, Tennessee at 1.2%, Mississippi at 3.0%....do you really want to see NY and NJ??  6.9% and 8.1%


----------



## playtime

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol... says a member of a party & voter of those who want to legislate when gov'ment says a female must carry to term & give birth.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah look at me, I don't condone killing babies.  wow.  you do.  amazing.
Click to expand...


lol ...  '_babies_'....


----------



## jbrownson0831

jbrownson0831 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why their infection rates are in the double digits.
> And their death rates are climbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Death rates are the same, infections up as testing increases.  Sorry Worldometer where real stats are kept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Deaths
> 
> Florida - 139
> North Carolina - 51
> Alabama - 32
> Tennessee - 30
> Mississippi - 28
> 
> By comparison
> 
> New York - 13
> New Jersey - 8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mortality rates.....Florida 1.9% just like always, NC at 1.7%, Alabama at 1.7%, Tennessee at 1.2%, Mississippi at 3.0%....do you really want to see NY and NJ??  6.9% and 8.1%
Click to expand...

Looks like Cuomo got them to remove about 2000 deaths from his total.


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure he delegated, we're a country not a dictatorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> .,.. ordered the meat packing plants ... to remain open?Oh... that was dictator Trump who did that.  Seems you were wrong once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> starving a country isn't the same thing as taking them out of work.  food is necessary for survival.  but you hate facts.  I get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you lied that Trump could act the dictator, and could ORDER businesses to stay open, or to stay closed.
Click to expand...


So you lied that Trump is to blame, it was the governors.  Most of the deaths were in blue States, I see why you want to deflect that


----------



## kaz

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're voting for Democrats.  What about that confuses you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm voting the  one who isn't a fascist in the making.
Click to expand...


You don't know what a fascist is


----------



## meaner gene

jbrownson0831 said:


> We are anti murder.  Shouldnt need to worry about legislating not to kill anyone, murder has always been against the law


Murder hasn't been against the law, when it's done by law enforcement.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

meaner gene said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. I would have let the Governors handle it but strongly enforced full opening and trusting people to be adults. Like Noem did in SD.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the way colleges trusted the students to behave like adults?
> 
> You know how that worked out.
Click to expand...

Young adults will do what they will do and they don’t get sick or die. Elderly and those nervous could have chosen to distance.


----------



## meaner gene

jc456 said:


> yeah look at me, I don't condone killing babies.  wow.  you do.  amazing.


I dont' either.

But I have no attachment to ovum, sperm or zygotes.


----------



## jbrownson0831

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit, it's not that.   You do hate him, you don't pity him, and you were doing it specifically to be condescending as an insult.  That is what it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol ....  like you know anything.
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> <psssst>
> 
> i pity you too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should pity hack partisans, like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor girl.  You pity people who believe we can make our own decisions and pay our own bills.   You are wise and sophisticated and know you need government to take care of and feed you.   You pity people who don't want that and want to do it on our own.
> 
> Yes, politicians love you, sure they do.  They'll take great care of you.   You've hit on the great insight of life.  Why do it yourself when government does it so much better than you, for you!
> 
> Sounds like self pity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!    got that all straight outa yer head, 'eh?
> 
> you remind me of donny.
> 
> such a pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> kaz:  I don't need government to make my decisions for me like you do
> 
> playtime:  OMG, that's like Trump!
> 
> You say that like it's an insult
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm insulting your sense of reality.
> 
> which isn't.
> 
> lol ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it's your "sense of reality" that tells you government can make better choices over your life than you can.  Huh.  Nope, I still don't agree.  Government sucks at making our choices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the very notion that you think i do is what amuses me.
> 
> you go on with yer bad self.........................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're voting for Democrats.  What about that confuses you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm voting the  one who isn't a fascist in the making.
Click to expand...

Biden is already fascist...its a lefty movement


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

meaner gene said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lie. He banned travel from China. *Our first death in the US was on Feb 29th.* Hospitals never ran out of ventilators and he sent a medical ship and built out the Javits Center in NYC. Neither was needed. He had constant calls with a Governors and his virus team and Faucci said he did a good job. Only mistake was shutting down our economy. Stupid. And the stimulus of $600 extra per week was over the top and stupid too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump bans travel from Europe: Here's what you need to know*
> www.cnbc.com › 2020/03/12 › trump-bans-travel-from-e...
> 
> 
> Mar 12, 2020 - President Donald _Trump_ has imposed a _travel ban_ on 26 _European_ countries after the World Health Organization named the coronavirus a ...
> 
> People started dying in February, and Trump didn't cut off travel from europe (where most of the cases came from) until March.
> 
> Do the math.
Click to expand...

But he did in January from China and was vilified for it. Most of the deaths happened in Democrat led states like NY and NJ. Next....


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are anti murder.  Shouldnt need to worry about legislating not to kill anyone, murder has always been against the law
> 
> 
> 
> Murder hasn't been against the law, when it's done by law enforcement.
Click to expand...


Da, da, da da!  And now for today's edition of ... Captain Hyperbole!

This week Captain Hyperbole explains why since he thinks cops are murdering blacks, he thinks only cops should have legal guns.

Captain Hyperbole?  Well?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah look at me, I don't condone killing babies.  wow.  you do.  amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont' either.
> 
> But I have no attachment to ovum, sperm or zygotes.
Click to expand...

You pick and choose what offends you. Oddly.


----------



## Camp

Trump's whole life has been built of and around lies. His campaign and his Presidency are legacies of lies. His supporters have succumbed to believing lies like blind fools and lemmings.


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are anti murder.  Shouldnt need to worry about legislating not to kill anyone, murder has always been against the law
> 
> 
> 
> Murder hasn't been against the law, when it's done by law enforcement.
Click to expand...

Against lifelong thugs who resist arrest, absolutely correct.


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> So funny thing.  I never saw you criticizing the protesters, rioters or looters.   How does that work?  Is the coronavirus a Democrat?


We did criticize the rioters and looters.  But not the peaceful protesters, who BTW, predominantly wore masks, even while they rioted.


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah look at me, I don't condone killing babies.  wow.  you do.  amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont' either.
> 
> But I have no attachment to ovum, sperm or zygotes.
Click to expand...


So abortion is a choice?


----------



## jbrownson0831

Camp said:


> Trump's whole life has been built of and around lies. His campaign and his Presidency are legacies of lies. His supporters have succumbed to believing lies like blind fools and lemmings.


No, you idiots gave us Trump after 8 years of the Muslim in Chief.  And now he is still much better than an idiot who cant find his shoes in the morning...that simple snowflake.


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why their infection rates are in the double digits.
> And their death rates are climbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Death rates are the same, infections up as testing increases.  Sorry Worldometer where real stats are kept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Deaths
> 
> Florida - 139
> North Carolina - 51
> Alabama - 32
> Tennessee - 30
> Mississippi - 28
> 
> By comparison
> 
> New York - 13
> New Jersey - 8
Click to expand...

may as well take a leak on those numbers,  they are fraudulent.


----------



## playtime

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're voting for Democrats.  What about that confuses you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm voting the  one who isn't a fascist in the making.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know what a fascist is
Click to expand...


*donny donny don don don is going for the gold:*

Political scientist Dr. Lawrence Britt recently wrote an article about fascism (“Fascism Anyone?,” Free Inquiry, Spring 2003, page 20).

Studying the fascist regimes of Hitler (Germany), Mussolini (Italy), Franco (Spain), Suharto (Indonesia), and Pinochet (Chile), Dr. Britt found they all had 14 elements in common. He calls these the identifying characteristics of fascism. The excerpt is in accordance with the magazine’s policy.


The 14 characteristics are:

*Powerful and Continuing Nationalism*

Fascist regimes tend to make constant use of patriotic mottoes, slogans, symbols, songs, and other paraphernalia. Flags are seen everywhere, as are flag symbols on clothing and in public displays.

*Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights*

Because of fear of enemies and the need for security, the people in fascist regimes are persuaded that human rights can be ignored in certain cases because of “need.” The people tend to look the other way or even approve of torture, summary executions, assassinations, long incarcerations of prisoners, etc.

*Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause*

The people are rallied into a unifying patriotic frenzy over the need to eliminate a perceived common threat or foe: racial , ethnic or religious minorities; liberals; communists; socialists, terrorists, etc.

*Supremacy of the Military*

Even when there are widespread domestic problems, the military is given a disproportionate amount of government funding, and the domestic agenda is neglected. Soldiers and military service are glamorized.

*Rampant Sexism*

The governments of fascist nations tend to be almost exclusively male-dominated. Under fascist regimes, traditional gender roles are made more rigid. Opposition to abortion is high, as is homophobia and anti-gay legislation and national policy.

*Controlled Mass Media*

Sometimes the media is directly controlled by the government, but in other cases, the media is indirectly controlled by government regulation, or sympathetic media spokespeople and executives. Censorship, especially in war time, is very common.

*Obsession with National Security*

Fear is used as a motivational tool by the government over the masses.

*Religion and Government are Intertwined*

Governments in fascist nations tend to use the most common religion in the nation as a tool to manipulate public opinion. Religious rhetoric and terminology is common from government leaders, even when the major tenets of the religion are diametrically opposed to the government’s policies or actions.

*Corporate Power is Protected*

The industrial and business aristocracy of a fascist nation often are the ones who put the government leaders into power, creating a mutually beneficial business/government relationship and power elite.

*Labor Power is Suppressed*

Because the organizing power of labor is the only real threat to a fascist government, labor unions are either eliminated entirely, or are severely suppressed .

*Disdain for Intellectuals and the Arts*

Fascist nations tend to promote and tolerate open hostility to higher education, and academia. It is not uncommon for professors and other academics to be censored or even arrested. Free expression in the arts is openly attacked, and governments often refuse to fund the arts.

*Obsession with Crime and Punishment*

Under fascist regimes, the police are given almost limitless power to enforce laws. The people are often willing to overlook police abuses and even forego civil liberties in the name of patriotism. There is often a national police force with virtually unlimited power in fascist nations.

*Rampant Cronyism and Corruption*

Fascist regimes almost always are governed by groups of friends and associates who appoint each other to government positions and use governmental power and authority to protect their friends from accountability. It is not uncommon in fascist regimes for national resources and even treasures to be appropriated or even outright stolen by government leaders.

*Fraudulent Elections*

Sometimes elections in fascist nations are a complete sham. Other times elections are manipulated by smear campaigns against or even assassination of opposition candidates, use of legislation to control voting numbers or political district boundaries, and manipulation of the media. Fascist nations also typically use their judiciaries to manipulate or control elections.

The original source of this article is Free Inquiry Magazine
Copyright © Lawrence Britt, Free Inquiry Magazine, 2004


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> New Deaths
> 
> Florida - 139
> North Carolina - 51
> Alabama - 32
> Tennessee - 30
> Mississippi - 28
> 
> By comparison
> 
> New York - 13
> New Jersey - 8





kaz said:


> Dude, New York has almost three times the deaths that Florida has.



Historically Germany killed more innocent people than any other country.  But that doesn't reflect their current behavior.

How a state is performing is based on what's happening now, not a historic look back.


----------



## jbrownson0831

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're voting for Democrats.  What about that confuses you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm voting the  one who isn't a fascist in the making.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know what a fascist is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *donny donny don don don is going for the gold:*
> 
> Political scientist Dr. Lawrence Britt recently wrote an article about fascism (“Fascism Anyone?,” Free Inquiry, Spring 2003, page 20).
> 
> Studying the fascist regimes of Hitler (Germany), Mussolini (Italy), Franco (Spain), Suharto (Indonesia), and Pinochet (Chile), Dr. Britt found they all had 14 elements in common. He calls these the identifying characteristics of fascism. The excerpt is in accordance with the magazine’s policy.
> 
> 
> The 14 characteristics are:
> 
> *Powerful and Continuing Nationalism*
> 
> Fascist regimes tend to make constant use of patriotic mottoes, slogans, symbols, songs, and other paraphernalia. Flags are seen everywhere, as are flag symbols on clothing and in public displays.
> 
> *Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights*
> 
> Because of fear of enemies and the need for security, the people in fascist regimes are persuaded that human rights can be ignored in certain cases because of “need.” The people tend to look the other way or even approve of torture, summary executions, assassinations, long incarcerations of prisoners, etc.
> 
> *Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause*
> 
> The people are rallied into a unifying patriotic frenzy over the need to eliminate a perceived common threat or foe: racial , ethnic or religious minorities; liberals; communists; socialists, terrorists, etc.
> 
> *Supremacy of the Military*
> 
> Even when there are widespread domestic problems, the military is given a disproportionate amount of government funding, and the domestic agenda is neglected. Soldiers and military service are glamorized.
> 
> *Rampant Sexism*
> 
> The governments of fascist nations tend to be almost exclusively male-dominated. Under fascist regimes, traditional gender roles are made more rigid. Opposition to abortion is high, as is homophobia and anti-gay legislation and national policy.
> 
> *Controlled Mass Media*
> 
> Sometimes the media is directly controlled by the government, but in other cases, the media is indirectly controlled by government regulation, or sympathetic media spokespeople and executives. Censorship, especially in war time, is very common.
> 
> *Obsession with National Security*
> 
> Fear is used as a motivational tool by the government over the masses.
> 
> *Religion and Government are Intertwined*
> 
> Governments in fascist nations tend to use the most common religion in the nation as a tool to manipulate public opinion. Religious rhetoric and terminology is common from government leaders, even when the major tenets of the religion are diametrically opposed to the government’s policies or actions.
> 
> *Corporate Power is Protected*
> 
> The industrial and business aristocracy of a fascist nation often are the ones who put the government leaders into power, creating a mutually beneficial business/government relationship and power elite.
> 
> *Labor Power is Suppressed*
> 
> Because the organizing power of labor is the only real threat to a fascist government, labor unions are either eliminated entirely, or are severely suppressed .
> 
> *Disdain for Intellectuals and the Arts*
> 
> Fascist nations tend to promote and tolerate open hostility to higher education, and academia. It is not uncommon for professors and other academics to be censored or even arrested. Free expression in the arts is openly attacked, and governments often refuse to fund the arts.
> 
> *Obsession with Crime and Punishment*
> 
> Under fascist regimes, the police are given almost limitless power to enforce laws. The people are often willing to overlook police abuses and even forego civil liberties in the name of patriotism. There is often a national police force with virtually unlimited power in fascist nations.
> 
> *Rampant Cronyism and Corruption*
> 
> Fascist regimes almost always are governed by groups of friends and associates who appoint each other to government positions and use governmental power and authority to protect their friends from accountability. It is not uncommon in fascist regimes for national resources and even treasures to be appropriated or even outright stolen by government leaders.
> 
> *Fraudulent Elections*
> 
> Sometimes elections in fascist nations are a complete sham. Other times elections are manipulated by smear campaigns against or even assassination of opposition candidates, use of legislation to control voting numbers or political district boundaries, and manipulation of the media. Fascist nations also typically use their judiciaries to manipulate or control elections.
> 
> The original source of this article is Free Inquiry Magazine
> Copyright © Lawrence Britt, Free Inquiry Magazine, 2004
Click to expand...

So true...and all started by the leftist national socialists in Italy and spread to Germany....nice summary.


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> But I have no attachment to ovum, sperm or zygotes.


I have control over my sperm.   you don't?  how else does there become a zygote? Which then becomes a  baby.  and we all have choices into making those.


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Deaths
> 
> Florida - 139
> North Carolina - 51
> Alabama - 32
> Tennessee - 30
> Mississippi - 28
> 
> By comparison
> 
> New York - 13
> New Jersey - 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, New York has almost three times the deaths that Florida has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Historically Germany killed more innocent people than any other country.  But that doesn't reflect their current behavior.
> 
> How a state is performing is based on what's happening now, not a historic look back.
Click to expand...

blah, blah, blah, blah.  dude you need refresher talking points.


----------



## jc456

jbrownson0831 said:


> So true...and all started by the leftist national socialists in Italy and spread to Germany....nice summary.


every time.


----------



## kaz

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're voting for Democrats.  What about that confuses you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm voting the  one who isn't a fascist in the making.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know what a fascist is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *donny donny don don don is going for the gold:*
> 
> Political scientist Dr. Lawrence Britt recently wrote an article about fascism (“Fascism Anyone?,” Free Inquiry, Spring 2003, page 20).
> 
> Studying the fascist regimes of Hitler (Germany), Mussolini (Italy), Franco (Spain), Suharto (Indonesia), and Pinochet (Chile), Dr. Britt found they all had 14 elements in common. He calls these the identifying characteristics of fascism. The excerpt is in accordance with the magazine’s policy.
> 
> 
> The 14 characteristics are:
> 
> *Powerful and Continuing Nationalism*
> 
> Fascist regimes tend to make constant use of patriotic mottoes, slogans, symbols, songs, and other paraphernalia. Flags are seen everywhere, as are flag symbols on clothing and in public displays.
> 
> *Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights*
> 
> Because of fear of enemies and the need for security, the people in fascist regimes are persuaded that human rights can be ignored in certain cases because of “need.” The people tend to look the other way or even approve of torture, summary executions, assassinations, long incarcerations of prisoners, etc.
> 
> *Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause*
> 
> The people are rallied into a unifying patriotic frenzy over the need to eliminate a perceived common threat or foe: racial , ethnic or religious minorities; liberals; communists; socialists, terrorists, etc.
> 
> *Supremacy of the Military*
> 
> Even when there are widespread domestic problems, the military is given a disproportionate amount of government funding, and the domestic agenda is neglected. Soldiers and military service are glamorized.
> 
> *Rampant Sexism*
> 
> The governments of fascist nations tend to be almost exclusively male-dominated. Under fascist regimes, traditional gender roles are made more rigid. Opposition to abortion is high, as is homophobia and anti-gay legislation and national policy.
> 
> *Controlled Mass Media*
> 
> Sometimes the media is directly controlled by the government, but in other cases, the media is indirectly controlled by government regulation, or sympathetic media spokespeople and executives. Censorship, especially in war time, is very common.
> 
> *Obsession with National Security*
> 
> Fear is used as a motivational tool by the government over the masses.
> 
> *Religion and Government are Intertwined*
> 
> Governments in fascist nations tend to use the most common religion in the nation as a tool to manipulate public opinion. Religious rhetoric and terminology is common from government leaders, even when the major tenets of the religion are diametrically opposed to the government’s policies or actions.
> 
> *Corporate Power is Protected*
> 
> The industrial and business aristocracy of a fascist nation often are the ones who put the government leaders into power, creating a mutually beneficial business/government relationship and power elite.
> 
> *Labor Power is Suppressed*
> 
> Because the organizing power of labor is the only real threat to a fascist government, labor unions are either eliminated entirely, or are severely suppressed .
> 
> *Disdain for Intellectuals and the Arts*
> 
> Fascist nations tend to promote and tolerate open hostility to higher education, and academia. It is not uncommon for professors and other academics to be censored or even arrested. Free expression in the arts is openly attacked, and governments often refuse to fund the arts.
> 
> *Obsession with Crime and Punishment*
> 
> Under fascist regimes, the police are given almost limitless power to enforce laws. The people are often willing to overlook police abuses and even forego civil liberties in the name of patriotism. There is often a national police force with virtually unlimited power in fascist nations.
> 
> *Rampant Cronyism and Corruption*
> 
> Fascist regimes almost always are governed by groups of friends and associates who appoint each other to government positions and use governmental power and authority to protect their friends from accountability. It is not uncommon in fascist regimes for national resources and even treasures to be appropriated or even outright stolen by government leaders.
> 
> *Fraudulent Elections*
> 
> Sometimes elections in fascist nations are a complete sham. Other times elections are manipulated by smear campaigns against or even assassination of opposition candidates, use of legislation to control voting numbers or political district boundaries, and manipulation of the media. Fascist nations also typically use their judiciaries to manipulate or control elections.
> 
> The original source of this article is Free Inquiry Magazine
> Copyright © Lawrence Britt, Free Inquiry Magazine, 2004
Click to expand...


Wow, what a miss with Trump.  Only a couple of those are like him.  Bill Clinton would be the closest to this.  Hillary closely behind.  Nancy Pelosi has it pretty well covered.  This is scary. And you're voting for Democrats?  Why?


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Deaths
> 
> Florida - 139
> North Carolina - 51
> Alabama - 32
> Tennessee - 30
> Mississippi - 28
> 
> By comparison
> 
> New York - 13
> New Jersey - 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, New York has almost three times the deaths that Florida has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Historically Germany killed more innocent people than any other country.  But that doesn't reflect their current behavior.
> 
> How a state is performing is based on what's happening now, not a historic look back.
Click to expand...


So a different German government 75 years ago is like the same Democrat State governments five months ago.  Wow, that's some stupid shit.   You came up with it on your own, didn't you?

You realize the blue States are the SAME PEOPLE who are in office now?   Your arguments get dumber and dumber.

Note though you just compared Cuomo to Hitler though.  Interesting


----------



## playtime

jbrownson0831 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're voting for Democrats.  What about that confuses you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm voting the  one who isn't a fascist in the making.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know what a fascist is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *donny donny don don don is going for the gold:*
> 
> Political scientist Dr. Lawrence Britt recently wrote an article about fascism (“Fascism Anyone?,” Free Inquiry, Spring 2003, page 20).
> 
> Studying the fascist regimes of Hitler (Germany), Mussolini (Italy), Franco (Spain), Suharto (Indonesia), and Pinochet (Chile), Dr. Britt found they all had 14 elements in common. He calls these the identifying characteristics of fascism. The excerpt is in accordance with the magazine’s policy.
> 
> 
> The 14 characteristics are:
> 
> *Powerful and Continuing Nationalism*
> 
> Fascist regimes tend to make constant use of patriotic mottoes, slogans, symbols, songs, and other paraphernalia. Flags are seen everywhere, as are flag symbols on clothing and in public displays.
> 
> *Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights*
> 
> Because of fear of enemies and the need for security, the people in fascist regimes are persuaded that human rights can be ignored in certain cases because of “need.” The people tend to look the other way or even approve of torture, summary executions, assassinations, long incarcerations of prisoners, etc.
> 
> *Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause*
> 
> The people are rallied into a unifying patriotic frenzy over the need to eliminate a perceived common threat or foe: racial , ethnic or religious minorities; liberals; communists; socialists, terrorists, etc.
> 
> *Supremacy of the Military*
> 
> Even when there are widespread domestic problems, the military is given a disproportionate amount of government funding, and the domestic agenda is neglected. Soldiers and military service are glamorized.
> 
> *Rampant Sexism*
> 
> The governments of fascist nations tend to be almost exclusively male-dominated. Under fascist regimes, traditional gender roles are made more rigid. Opposition to abortion is high, as is homophobia and anti-gay legislation and national policy.
> 
> *Controlled Mass Media*
> 
> Sometimes the media is directly controlled by the government, but in other cases, the media is indirectly controlled by government regulation, or sympathetic media spokespeople and executives. Censorship, especially in war time, is very common.
> 
> *Obsession with National Security*
> 
> Fear is used as a motivational tool by the government over the masses.
> 
> *Religion and Government are Intertwined*
> 
> Governments in fascist nations tend to use the most common religion in the nation as a tool to manipulate public opinion. Religious rhetoric and terminology is common from government leaders, even when the major tenets of the religion are diametrically opposed to the government’s policies or actions.
> 
> *Corporate Power is Protected*
> 
> The industrial and business aristocracy of a fascist nation often are the ones who put the government leaders into power, creating a mutually beneficial business/government relationship and power elite.
> 
> *Labor Power is Suppressed*
> 
> Because the organizing power of labor is the only real threat to a fascist government, labor unions are either eliminated entirely, or are severely suppressed .
> 
> *Disdain for Intellectuals and the Arts*
> 
> Fascist nations tend to promote and tolerate open hostility to higher education, and academia. It is not uncommon for professors and other academics to be censored or even arrested. Free expression in the arts is openly attacked, and governments often refuse to fund the arts.
> 
> *Obsession with Crime and Punishment*
> 
> Under fascist regimes, the police are given almost limitless power to enforce laws. The people are often willing to overlook police abuses and even forego civil liberties in the name of patriotism. There is often a national police force with virtually unlimited power in fascist nations.
> 
> *Rampant Cronyism and Corruption*
> 
> Fascist regimes almost always are governed by groups of friends and associates who appoint each other to government positions and use governmental power and authority to protect their friends from accountability. It is not uncommon in fascist regimes for national resources and even treasures to be appropriated or even outright stolen by government leaders.
> 
> *Fraudulent Elections*
> 
> Sometimes elections in fascist nations are a complete sham. Other times elections are manipulated by smear campaigns against or even assassination of opposition candidates, use of legislation to control voting numbers or political district boundaries, and manipulation of the media. Fascist nations also typically use their judiciaries to manipulate or control elections.
> 
> The original source of this article is Free Inquiry Magazine
> Copyright © Lawrence Britt, Free Inquiry Magazine, 2004
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So true...and all started by the leftist national socialists in Italy and spread to Germany....nice summary.
Click to expand...


hitler's germany is akin to america's (D)s is a ridiculous comparison -  much like trying to say the (D) party pre 1965 is the same (D) party of today.  

you wanna talk germany?

immigrant women RIGHT NOW being detained down at the border RIGHT NOW -  are being subjected to hysterectomies.... a high number of them.  so much so that there is now a whistleblower that came forward.  hysterectomies = instant sterilization. 

sound fucking familiar?


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> Same sex marriage is misleading.  We're against same sex marriage, but we're against all government marriage.   So we want to treat them the same.  Want to marry twin sisters or the gym shoe in your closet.  We're fine with that too, but no government perks for it or any marriage.


You know that government sanctioned marriage was to allow people to use the government in order to settle arguments over the inheritance of property.

If you don't believe in government sanctioning, then possession of the diseased assets would be 9/10ths of the law. Wills would no be enforceable, and whoever grabbed Aunt Zeldas mink coat, gets to keep it.


----------



## playtime

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're voting for Democrats.  What about that confuses you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm voting the  one who isn't a fascist in the making.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know what a fascist is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *donny donny don don don is going for the gold:*
> 
> Political scientist Dr. Lawrence Britt recently wrote an article about fascism (“Fascism Anyone?,” Free Inquiry, Spring 2003, page 20).
> 
> Studying the fascist regimes of Hitler (Germany), Mussolini (Italy), Franco (Spain), Suharto (Indonesia), and Pinochet (Chile), Dr. Britt found they all had 14 elements in common. He calls these the identifying characteristics of fascism. The excerpt is in accordance with the magazine’s policy.
> 
> 
> The 14 characteristics are:
> 
> *Powerful and Continuing Nationalism*
> 
> Fascist regimes tend to make constant use of patriotic mottoes, slogans, symbols, songs, and other paraphernalia. Flags are seen everywhere, as are flag symbols on clothing and in public displays.
> 
> *Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights*
> 
> Because of fear of enemies and the need for security, the people in fascist regimes are persuaded that human rights can be ignored in certain cases because of “need.” The people tend to look the other way or even approve of torture, summary executions, assassinations, long incarcerations of prisoners, etc.
> 
> *Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause*
> 
> The people are rallied into a unifying patriotic frenzy over the need to eliminate a perceived common threat or foe: racial , ethnic or religious minorities; liberals; communists; socialists, terrorists, etc.
> 
> *Supremacy of the Military*
> 
> Even when there are widespread domestic problems, the military is given a disproportionate amount of government funding, and the domestic agenda is neglected. Soldiers and military service are glamorized.
> 
> *Rampant Sexism*
> 
> The governments of fascist nations tend to be almost exclusively male-dominated. Under fascist regimes, traditional gender roles are made more rigid. Opposition to abortion is high, as is homophobia and anti-gay legislation and national policy.
> 
> *Controlled Mass Media*
> 
> Sometimes the media is directly controlled by the government, but in other cases, the media is indirectly controlled by government regulation, or sympathetic media spokespeople and executives. Censorship, especially in war time, is very common.
> 
> *Obsession with National Security*
> 
> Fear is used as a motivational tool by the government over the masses.
> 
> *Religion and Government are Intertwined*
> 
> Governments in fascist nations tend to use the most common religion in the nation as a tool to manipulate public opinion. Religious rhetoric and terminology is common from government leaders, even when the major tenets of the religion are diametrically opposed to the government’s policies or actions.
> 
> *Corporate Power is Protected*
> 
> The industrial and business aristocracy of a fascist nation often are the ones who put the government leaders into power, creating a mutually beneficial business/government relationship and power elite.
> 
> *Labor Power is Suppressed*
> 
> Because the organizing power of labor is the only real threat to a fascist government, labor unions are either eliminated entirely, or are severely suppressed .
> 
> *Disdain for Intellectuals and the Arts*
> 
> Fascist nations tend to promote and tolerate open hostility to higher education, and academia. It is not uncommon for professors and other academics to be censored or even arrested. Free expression in the arts is openly attacked, and governments often refuse to fund the arts.
> 
> *Obsession with Crime and Punishment*
> 
> Under fascist regimes, the police are given almost limitless power to enforce laws. The people are often willing to overlook police abuses and even forego civil liberties in the name of patriotism. There is often a national police force with virtually unlimited power in fascist nations.
> 
> *Rampant Cronyism and Corruption*
> 
> Fascist regimes almost always are governed by groups of friends and associates who appoint each other to government positions and use governmental power and authority to protect their friends from accountability. It is not uncommon in fascist regimes for national resources and even treasures to be appropriated or even outright stolen by government leaders.
> 
> *Fraudulent Elections*
> 
> Sometimes elections in fascist nations are a complete sham. Other times elections are manipulated by smear campaigns against or even assassination of opposition candidates, use of legislation to control voting numbers or political district boundaries, and manipulation of the media. Fascist nations also typically use their judiciaries to manipulate or control elections.
> 
> The original source of this article is Free Inquiry Magazine
> Copyright © Lawrence Britt, Free Inquiry Magazine, 2004
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, what a miss with Trump.  Only a couple of those are like him.  Bill Clinton would be the closest to this.  Hillary closely behind.  Nancy Pelosi has it pretty well covered.  This is scary. And you're voting for Democrats?  Why?
Click to expand...






you fergot the black man.


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> hitler's germany is akin to america's (D)s is a ridiculous comparison - much like trying to say the (D) party pre 1965 is the same (D) party of today. yu wanna talk germany?


which party is afraid of the first amendment?  which party wants to do away with guns?  son, you can't be more like the Nazis if you tried.


----------



## j-mac

bravoactual said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats hyping the hoax is perfectly fine.   I mean it's for partisan benefit.  Complete honesty in your hack partisan book.  Sure it is.
> 
> Downplaying your hype actually means Trump was pretty accurate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OUT of the Horses ASS Mouth
> Bob Woodward appeared on _The Late Show With Stephen Colbert_ Monday night where he revealed new audio of President Trump that shocked Colbert.
> 
> Last week, Woodward released audio recordings of conversations he had with Trump for his new book, _Rage_. In the recordings from February and March, Trump can be heard acknowledging how dangerous and deadly the coronavirus could be, but that he wanted to downplay it publicly, which is exactly what he did.
> 
> Trump continued holding large rallies into March, where he referred to criticism of his handling of the pandemic as a Democrat hoax, and he refused to wear a mask in public as the CDC had recommended. But as Trump told Woodward on April 13, in private, he was much more cautious.
> 
> “Bob, it’s so easily transmissible, you wouldn’t even believe it,” Trump told Woodward. “I mean, you could, you could be in the room…I was in the White House a couple of days ago, meeting of 10 people in the Oval Office and a guy sneezed—innocently. Not a horrible—you know, just a sneeze. The entire room bailed out, okay? Including me, by the way.”
> 
> “Well, I know he’s making light there at the end,” Colbert responded after hearing the audio, “but at the heart of that is something extraordinarily shocking.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last I checked we still have the freedom to attend or not, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU DO NOT HAVE THE RIGHT TO ENDANGER THE LIVES OF OTHERS.  YOUR FREEDOM OF ASSEMBLEY AND FREEDOM OF SPEECH DO NOT INCLUDE THE RIGHT ENDANGER OTHERS.
Click to expand...


Oh, did I miss where the right to assemble was taken away? I know you libs are big on telling others what to do and all, but until our rights are taken, I can assemble where I please....


----------



## jbrownson0831

playtime said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're voting for Democrats.  What about that confuses you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm voting the  one who isn't a fascist in the making.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know what a fascist is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *donny donny don don don is going for the gold:*
> 
> Political scientist Dr. Lawrence Britt recently wrote an article about fascism (“Fascism Anyone?,” Free Inquiry, Spring 2003, page 20).
> 
> Studying the fascist regimes of Hitler (Germany), Mussolini (Italy), Franco (Spain), Suharto (Indonesia), and Pinochet (Chile), Dr. Britt found they all had 14 elements in common. He calls these the identifying characteristics of fascism. The excerpt is in accordance with the magazine’s policy.
> 
> 
> The 14 characteristics are:
> 
> *Powerful and Continuing Nationalism*
> 
> Fascist regimes tend to make constant use of patriotic mottoes, slogans, symbols, songs, and other paraphernalia. Flags are seen everywhere, as are flag symbols on clothing and in public displays.
> 
> *Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights*
> 
> Because of fear of enemies and the need for security, the people in fascist regimes are persuaded that human rights can be ignored in certain cases because of “need.” The people tend to look the other way or even approve of torture, summary executions, assassinations, long incarcerations of prisoners, etc.
> 
> *Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause*
> 
> The people are rallied into a unifying patriotic frenzy over the need to eliminate a perceived common threat or foe: racial , ethnic or religious minorities; liberals; communists; socialists, terrorists, etc.
> 
> *Supremacy of the Military*
> 
> Even when there are widespread domestic problems, the military is given a disproportionate amount of government funding, and the domestic agenda is neglected. Soldiers and military service are glamorized.
> 
> *Rampant Sexism*
> 
> The governments of fascist nations tend to be almost exclusively male-dominated. Under fascist regimes, traditional gender roles are made more rigid. Opposition to abortion is high, as is homophobia and anti-gay legislation and national policy.
> 
> *Controlled Mass Media*
> 
> Sometimes the media is directly controlled by the government, but in other cases, the media is indirectly controlled by government regulation, or sympathetic media spokespeople and executives. Censorship, especially in war time, is very common.
> 
> *Obsession with National Security*
> 
> Fear is used as a motivational tool by the government over the masses.
> 
> *Religion and Government are Intertwined*
> 
> Governments in fascist nations tend to use the most common religion in the nation as a tool to manipulate public opinion. Religious rhetoric and terminology is common from government leaders, even when the major tenets of the religion are diametrically opposed to the government’s policies or actions.
> 
> *Corporate Power is Protected*
> 
> The industrial and business aristocracy of a fascist nation often are the ones who put the government leaders into power, creating a mutually beneficial business/government relationship and power elite.
> 
> *Labor Power is Suppressed*
> 
> Because the organizing power of labor is the only real threat to a fascist government, labor unions are either eliminated entirely, or are severely suppressed .
> 
> *Disdain for Intellectuals and the Arts*
> 
> Fascist nations tend to promote and tolerate open hostility to higher education, and academia. It is not uncommon for professors and other academics to be censored or even arrested. Free expression in the arts is openly attacked, and governments often refuse to fund the arts.
> 
> *Obsession with Crime and Punishment*
> 
> Under fascist regimes, the police are given almost limitless power to enforce laws. The people are often willing to overlook police abuses and even forego civil liberties in the name of patriotism. There is often a national police force with virtually unlimited power in fascist nations.
> 
> *Rampant Cronyism and Corruption*
> 
> Fascist regimes almost always are governed by groups of friends and associates who appoint each other to government positions and use governmental power and authority to protect their friends from accountability. It is not uncommon in fascist regimes for national resources and even treasures to be appropriated or even outright stolen by government leaders.
> 
> *Fraudulent Elections*
> 
> Sometimes elections in fascist nations are a complete sham. Other times elections are manipulated by smear campaigns against or even assassination of opposition candidates, use of legislation to control voting numbers or political district boundaries, and manipulation of the media. Fascist nations also typically use their judiciaries to manipulate or control elections.
> 
> The original source of this article is Free Inquiry Magazine
> Copyright © Lawrence Britt, Free Inquiry Magazine, 2004
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So true...and all started by the leftist national socialists in Italy and spread to Germany....nice summary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hitler's germany is akin to america's (D)s is a ridiculous comparison -  much like trying to say the (D) party pre 1965 is the same (D) party of today.  yu wanna talk germany?
> 
> immigrant women being detained down at the border are being subjected to hysterectomies.... a high number of them.  so much so that there is now a whistleblower that came forward.  hysterectomies = instant sterilization.
> 
> sound fucking familiar?
Click to expand...

All I know is you are the one who sent the summary of a leftist movement that became popular in Germany.  Not sure what it is you wanted to say but I am used to that with the brainless libbers posting here.


----------



## kaz

playtime said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're voting for Democrats.  What about that confuses you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm voting the  one who isn't a fascist in the making.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know what a fascist is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *donny donny don don don is going for the gold:*
> 
> Political scientist Dr. Lawrence Britt recently wrote an article about fascism (“Fascism Anyone?,” Free Inquiry, Spring 2003, page 20).
> 
> Studying the fascist regimes of Hitler (Germany), Mussolini (Italy), Franco (Spain), Suharto (Indonesia), and Pinochet (Chile), Dr. Britt found they all had 14 elements in common. He calls these the identifying characteristics of fascism. The excerpt is in accordance with the magazine’s policy.
> 
> 
> The 14 characteristics are:
> 
> *Powerful and Continuing Nationalism*
> 
> Fascist regimes tend to make constant use of patriotic mottoes, slogans, symbols, songs, and other paraphernalia. Flags are seen everywhere, as are flag symbols on clothing and in public displays.
> 
> *Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights*
> 
> Because of fear of enemies and the need for security, the people in fascist regimes are persuaded that human rights can be ignored in certain cases because of “need.” The people tend to look the other way or even approve of torture, summary executions, assassinations, long incarcerations of prisoners, etc.
> 
> *Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause*
> 
> The people are rallied into a unifying patriotic frenzy over the need to eliminate a perceived common threat or foe: racial , ethnic or religious minorities; liberals; communists; socialists, terrorists, etc.
> 
> *Supremacy of the Military*
> 
> Even when there are widespread domestic problems, the military is given a disproportionate amount of government funding, and the domestic agenda is neglected. Soldiers and military service are glamorized.
> 
> *Rampant Sexism*
> 
> The governments of fascist nations tend to be almost exclusively male-dominated. Under fascist regimes, traditional gender roles are made more rigid. Opposition to abortion is high, as is homophobia and anti-gay legislation and national policy.
> 
> *Controlled Mass Media*
> 
> Sometimes the media is directly controlled by the government, but in other cases, the media is indirectly controlled by government regulation, or sympathetic media spokespeople and executives. Censorship, especially in war time, is very common.
> 
> *Obsession with National Security*
> 
> Fear is used as a motivational tool by the government over the masses.
> 
> *Religion and Government are Intertwined*
> 
> Governments in fascist nations tend to use the most common religion in the nation as a tool to manipulate public opinion. Religious rhetoric and terminology is common from government leaders, even when the major tenets of the religion are diametrically opposed to the government’s policies or actions.
> 
> *Corporate Power is Protected*
> 
> The industrial and business aristocracy of a fascist nation often are the ones who put the government leaders into power, creating a mutually beneficial business/government relationship and power elite.
> 
> *Labor Power is Suppressed*
> 
> Because the organizing power of labor is the only real threat to a fascist government, labor unions are either eliminated entirely, or are severely suppressed .
> 
> *Disdain for Intellectuals and the Arts*
> 
> Fascist nations tend to promote and tolerate open hostility to higher education, and academia. It is not uncommon for professors and other academics to be censored or even arrested. Free expression in the arts is openly attacked, and governments often refuse to fund the arts.
> 
> *Obsession with Crime and Punishment*
> 
> Under fascist regimes, the police are given almost limitless power to enforce laws. The people are often willing to overlook police abuses and even forego civil liberties in the name of patriotism. There is often a national police force with virtually unlimited power in fascist nations.
> 
> *Rampant Cronyism and Corruption*
> 
> Fascist regimes almost always are governed by groups of friends and associates who appoint each other to government positions and use governmental power and authority to protect their friends from accountability. It is not uncommon in fascist regimes for national resources and even treasures to be appropriated or even outright stolen by government leaders.
> 
> *Fraudulent Elections*
> 
> Sometimes elections in fascist nations are a complete sham. Other times elections are manipulated by smear campaigns against or even assassination of opposition candidates, use of legislation to control voting numbers or political district boundaries, and manipulation of the media. Fascist nations also typically use their judiciaries to manipulate or control elections.
> 
> The original source of this article is Free Inquiry Magazine
> Copyright © Lawrence Britt, Free Inquiry Magazine, 2004
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So true...and all started by the leftist national socialists in Italy and spread to Germany....nice summary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hitler's germany is akin to america's (D)s is a ridiculous comparison -  much like trying to say the (D) party pre 1965 is the same (D) party of today.  yu wanna talk germany?
> 
> immigrant women being detained down at the border are being subjected to hysterectomies.... a high number of them.  so much so that there is now a whistleblower that came forward.  hysterectomies = instant sterilization.
> 
> sound fucking familiar?
Click to expand...


It was meaner gene who compared Democrats today with Nazi is in Germany.  Maybe he can explain it


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're voting for Democrats.  What about that confuses you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm voting the  one who isn't a fascist in the making.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know what a fascist is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *donny donny don don don is going for the gold:*
> 
> Political scientist Dr. Lawrence Britt recently wrote an article about fascism (“Fascism Anyone?,” Free Inquiry, Spring 2003, page 20).
> 
> Studying the fascist regimes of Hitler (Germany), Mussolini (Italy), Franco (Spain), Suharto (Indonesia), and Pinochet (Chile), Dr. Britt found they all had 14 elements in common. He calls these the identifying characteristics of fascism. The excerpt is in accordance with the magazine’s policy.
> 
> 
> The 14 characteristics are:
> 
> *Powerful and Continuing Nationalism*
> 
> Fascist regimes tend to make constant use of patriotic mottoes, slogans, symbols, songs, and other paraphernalia. Flags are seen everywhere, as are flag symbols on clothing and in public displays.
> 
> *Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights*
> 
> Because of fear of enemies and the need for security, the people in fascist regimes are persuaded that human rights can be ignored in certain cases because of “need.” The people tend to look the other way or even approve of torture, summary executions, assassinations, long incarcerations of prisoners, etc.
> 
> *Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause*
> 
> The people are rallied into a unifying patriotic frenzy over the need to eliminate a perceived common threat or foe: racial , ethnic or religious minorities; liberals; communists; socialists, terrorists, etc.
> 
> *Supremacy of the Military*
> 
> Even when there are widespread domestic problems, the military is given a disproportionate amount of government funding, and the domestic agenda is neglected. Soldiers and military service are glamorized.
> 
> *Rampant Sexism*
> 
> The governments of fascist nations tend to be almost exclusively male-dominated. Under fascist regimes, traditional gender roles are made more rigid. Opposition to abortion is high, as is homophobia and anti-gay legislation and national policy.
> 
> *Controlled Mass Media*
> 
> Sometimes the media is directly controlled by the government, but in other cases, the media is indirectly controlled by government regulation, or sympathetic media spokespeople and executives. Censorship, especially in war time, is very common.
> 
> *Obsession with National Security*
> 
> Fear is used as a motivational tool by the government over the masses.
> 
> *Religion and Government are Intertwined*
> 
> Governments in fascist nations tend to use the most common religion in the nation as a tool to manipulate public opinion. Religious rhetoric and terminology is common from government leaders, even when the major tenets of the religion are diametrically opposed to the government’s policies or actions.
> 
> *Corporate Power is Protected*
> 
> The industrial and business aristocracy of a fascist nation often are the ones who put the government leaders into power, creating a mutually beneficial business/government relationship and power elite.
> 
> *Labor Power is Suppressed*
> 
> Because the organizing power of labor is the only real threat to a fascist government, labor unions are either eliminated entirely, or are severely suppressed .
> 
> *Disdain for Intellectuals and the Arts*
> 
> Fascist nations tend to promote and tolerate open hostility to higher education, and academia. It is not uncommon for professors and other academics to be censored or even arrested. Free expression in the arts is openly attacked, and governments often refuse to fund the arts.
> 
> *Obsession with Crime and Punishment*
> 
> Under fascist regimes, the police are given almost limitless power to enforce laws. The people are often willing to overlook police abuses and even forego civil liberties in the name of patriotism. There is often a national police force with virtually unlimited power in fascist nations.
> 
> *Rampant Cronyism and Corruption*
> 
> Fascist regimes almost always are governed by groups of friends and associates who appoint each other to government positions and use governmental power and authority to protect their friends from accountability. It is not uncommon in fascist regimes for national resources and even treasures to be appropriated or even outright stolen by government leaders.
> 
> *Fraudulent Elections*
> 
> Sometimes elections in fascist nations are a complete sham. Other times elections are manipulated by smear campaigns against or even assassination of opposition candidates, use of legislation to control voting numbers or political district boundaries, and manipulation of the media. Fascist nations also typically use their judiciaries to manipulate or control elections.
> 
> The original source of this article is Free Inquiry Magazine
> Copyright © Lawrence Britt, Free Inquiry Magazine, 2004
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, what a miss with Trump.  Only a couple of those are like him.  Bill Clinton would be the closest to this.  Hillary closely behind.  Nancy Pelosi has it pretty well covered.  This is scary. And you're voting for Democrats?  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 389048
> 
> you fergot the black man.
Click to expand...

trump didn't ferget the black man, no sir.  lowest unemployement among blacks in history.  defend that.


----------



## meaner gene

jbrownson0831 said:


> Mortality rates.....Florida 1.9% just like always, NC at 1.7%, Alabama at 1.7%, Tennessee at 1.2%, Mississippi at 3.0%....do you really want to see NY and NJ??  6.9% and 8.1%



New Deaths

Florida - 139
North Carolina - 51
Alabama - 32
Tennessee - 30
Mississippi - 28

By comparison

New York - 13
New Jersey - 8

Which states are doing a better job keeping their people alive?

That's the death rate.


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same sex marriage is misleading.  We're against same sex marriage, but we're against all government marriage.   So we want to treat them the same.  Want to marry twin sisters or the gym shoe in your closet.  We're fine with that too, but no government perks for it or any marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> You know that government sanctioned marriage was to allow people to use the government in order to settle arguments over the inheritance of property.
> 
> If you don't believe in government sanctioning, then possession of the diseased assets would be 9/10ths of the law. Wills would no be enforceable, and whoever grabbed Aunt Zeldas mink coat, gets to keep it.
Click to expand...


Bull shit.  Couples could just agree to a contract for property ownership.

And seriously, you can't think of any way to inherent property other than government marriage?  That's very pedestrian minded of you


----------



## playtime

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> hitler's germany is akin to america's (D)s is a ridiculous comparison - much like trying to say the (D) party pre 1965 is the same (D) party of today. yu wanna talk germany?
> 
> 
> 
> which party is afraid of the first amendment?  which party wants to do away with guns?  son, you can't be more like the Nazis if you tried.
Click to expand...


----------



## kaz

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're voting for Democrats.  What about that confuses you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm voting the  one who isn't a fascist in the making.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know what a fascist is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *donny donny don don don is going for the gold:*
> 
> Political scientist Dr. Lawrence Britt recently wrote an article about fascism (“Fascism Anyone?,” Free Inquiry, Spring 2003, page 20).
> 
> Studying the fascist regimes of Hitler (Germany), Mussolini (Italy), Franco (Spain), Suharto (Indonesia), and Pinochet (Chile), Dr. Britt found they all had 14 elements in common. He calls these the identifying characteristics of fascism. The excerpt is in accordance with the magazine’s policy.
> 
> 
> The 14 characteristics are:
> 
> *Powerful and Continuing Nationalism*
> 
> Fascist regimes tend to make constant use of patriotic mottoes, slogans, symbols, songs, and other paraphernalia. Flags are seen everywhere, as are flag symbols on clothing and in public displays.
> 
> *Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights*
> 
> Because of fear of enemies and the need for security, the people in fascist regimes are persuaded that human rights can be ignored in certain cases because of “need.” The people tend to look the other way or even approve of torture, summary executions, assassinations, long incarcerations of prisoners, etc.
> 
> *Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause*
> 
> The people are rallied into a unifying patriotic frenzy over the need to eliminate a perceived common threat or foe: racial , ethnic or religious minorities; liberals; communists; socialists, terrorists, etc.
> 
> *Supremacy of the Military*
> 
> Even when there are widespread domestic problems, the military is given a disproportionate amount of government funding, and the domestic agenda is neglected. Soldiers and military service are glamorized.
> 
> *Rampant Sexism*
> 
> The governments of fascist nations tend to be almost exclusively male-dominated. Under fascist regimes, traditional gender roles are made more rigid. Opposition to abortion is high, as is homophobia and anti-gay legislation and national policy.
> 
> *Controlled Mass Media*
> 
> Sometimes the media is directly controlled by the government, but in other cases, the media is indirectly controlled by government regulation, or sympathetic media spokespeople and executives. Censorship, especially in war time, is very common.
> 
> *Obsession with National Security*
> 
> Fear is used as a motivational tool by the government over the masses.
> 
> *Religion and Government are Intertwined*
> 
> Governments in fascist nations tend to use the most common religion in the nation as a tool to manipulate public opinion. Religious rhetoric and terminology is common from government leaders, even when the major tenets of the religion are diametrically opposed to the government’s policies or actions.
> 
> *Corporate Power is Protected*
> 
> The industrial and business aristocracy of a fascist nation often are the ones who put the government leaders into power, creating a mutually beneficial business/government relationship and power elite.
> 
> *Labor Power is Suppressed*
> 
> Because the organizing power of labor is the only real threat to a fascist government, labor unions are either eliminated entirely, or are severely suppressed .
> 
> *Disdain for Intellectuals and the Arts*
> 
> Fascist nations tend to promote and tolerate open hostility to higher education, and academia. It is not uncommon for professors and other academics to be censored or even arrested. Free expression in the arts is openly attacked, and governments often refuse to fund the arts.
> 
> *Obsession with Crime and Punishment*
> 
> Under fascist regimes, the police are given almost limitless power to enforce laws. The people are often willing to overlook police abuses and even forego civil liberties in the name of patriotism. There is often a national police force with virtually unlimited power in fascist nations.
> 
> *Rampant Cronyism and Corruption*
> 
> Fascist regimes almost always are governed by groups of friends and associates who appoint each other to government positions and use governmental power and authority to protect their friends from accountability. It is not uncommon in fascist regimes for national resources and even treasures to be appropriated or even outright stolen by government leaders.
> 
> *Fraudulent Elections*
> 
> Sometimes elections in fascist nations are a complete sham. Other times elections are manipulated by smear campaigns against or even assassination of opposition candidates, use of legislation to control voting numbers or political district boundaries, and manipulation of the media. Fascist nations also typically use their judiciaries to manipulate or control elections.
> 
> The original source of this article is Free Inquiry Magazine
> Copyright © Lawrence Britt, Free Inquiry Magazine, 2004
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, what a miss with Trump.  Only a couple of those are like him.  Bill Clinton would be the closest to this.  Hillary closely behind.  Nancy Pelosi has it pretty well covered.  This is scary. And you're voting for Democrats?  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 389048
> 
> you fergot the black man.
Click to expand...


So you wanted to have an adult conversation about how Trump is a fascist.  LOL.   You lost that one out of the gate, babe


----------



## playtime

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're voting for Democrats.  What about that confuses you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm voting the  one who isn't a fascist in the making.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know what a fascist is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *donny donny don don don is going for the gold:*
> 
> Political scientist Dr. Lawrence Britt recently wrote an article about fascism (“Fascism Anyone?,” Free Inquiry, Spring 2003, page 20).
> 
> Studying the fascist regimes of Hitler (Germany), Mussolini (Italy), Franco (Spain), Suharto (Indonesia), and Pinochet (Chile), Dr. Britt found they all had 14 elements in common. He calls these the identifying characteristics of fascism. The excerpt is in accordance with the magazine’s policy.
> 
> 
> The 14 characteristics are:
> 
> *Powerful and Continuing Nationalism*
> 
> Fascist regimes tend to make constant use of patriotic mottoes, slogans, symbols, songs, and other paraphernalia. Flags are seen everywhere, as are flag symbols on clothing and in public displays.
> 
> *Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights*
> 
> Because of fear of enemies and the need for security, the people in fascist regimes are persuaded that human rights can be ignored in certain cases because of “need.” The people tend to look the other way or even approve of torture, summary executions, assassinations, long incarcerations of prisoners, etc.
> 
> *Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause*
> 
> The people are rallied into a unifying patriotic frenzy over the need to eliminate a perceived common threat or foe: racial , ethnic or religious minorities; liberals; communists; socialists, terrorists, etc.
> 
> *Supremacy of the Military*
> 
> Even when there are widespread domestic problems, the military is given a disproportionate amount of government funding, and the domestic agenda is neglected. Soldiers and military service are glamorized.
> 
> *Rampant Sexism*
> 
> The governments of fascist nations tend to be almost exclusively male-dominated. Under fascist regimes, traditional gender roles are made more rigid. Opposition to abortion is high, as is homophobia and anti-gay legislation and national policy.
> 
> *Controlled Mass Media*
> 
> Sometimes the media is directly controlled by the government, but in other cases, the media is indirectly controlled by government regulation, or sympathetic media spokespeople and executives. Censorship, especially in war time, is very common.
> 
> *Obsession with National Security*
> 
> Fear is used as a motivational tool by the government over the masses.
> 
> *Religion and Government are Intertwined*
> 
> Governments in fascist nations tend to use the most common religion in the nation as a tool to manipulate public opinion. Religious rhetoric and terminology is common from government leaders, even when the major tenets of the religion are diametrically opposed to the government’s policies or actions.
> 
> *Corporate Power is Protected*
> 
> The industrial and business aristocracy of a fascist nation often are the ones who put the government leaders into power, creating a mutually beneficial business/government relationship and power elite.
> 
> *Labor Power is Suppressed*
> 
> Because the organizing power of labor is the only real threat to a fascist government, labor unions are either eliminated entirely, or are severely suppressed .
> 
> *Disdain for Intellectuals and the Arts*
> 
> Fascist nations tend to promote and tolerate open hostility to higher education, and academia. It is not uncommon for professors and other academics to be censored or even arrested. Free expression in the arts is openly attacked, and governments often refuse to fund the arts.
> 
> *Obsession with Crime and Punishment*
> 
> Under fascist regimes, the police are given almost limitless power to enforce laws. The people are often willing to overlook police abuses and even forego civil liberties in the name of patriotism. There is often a national police force with virtually unlimited power in fascist nations.
> 
> *Rampant Cronyism and Corruption*
> 
> Fascist regimes almost always are governed by groups of friends and associates who appoint each other to government positions and use governmental power and authority to protect their friends from accountability. It is not uncommon in fascist regimes for national resources and even treasures to be appropriated or even outright stolen by government leaders.
> 
> *Fraudulent Elections*
> 
> Sometimes elections in fascist nations are a complete sham. Other times elections are manipulated by smear campaigns against or even assassination of opposition candidates, use of legislation to control voting numbers or political district boundaries, and manipulation of the media. Fascist nations also typically use their judiciaries to manipulate or control elections.
> 
> The original source of this article is Free Inquiry Magazine
> Copyright © Lawrence Britt, Free Inquiry Magazine, 2004
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So true...and all started by the leftist national socialists in Italy and spread to Germany....nice summary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hitler's germany is akin to america's (D)s is a ridiculous comparison -  much like trying to say the (D) party pre 1965 is the same (D) party of today.  yu wanna talk germany?
> 
> immigrant women being detained down at the border are being subjected to hysterectomies.... a high number of them.  so much so that there is now a whistleblower that came forward.  hysterectomies = instant sterilization.
> 
> sound fucking familiar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was meaner gene who compared Democrats today with Nazi is in Germany.  Maybe he can explain it
Click to expand...


but it was YOU who said i didn't know what a fascist was.

i just gave you donny's encompassing all 14 tenets.


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> So you lied that Trump is to blame, it was the governors.  Most of the deaths* were* in blue States, I see why you want to deflect that


You're deflecting, since current numbers most of new deaths *are* in red states.


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mortality rates.....Florida 1.9% just like always, NC at 1.7%, Alabama at 1.7%, Tennessee at 1.2%, Mississippi at 3.0%....do you really want to see NY and NJ??  6.9% and 8.1%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Deaths
> 
> Florida - 139
> North Carolina - 51
> Alabama - 32
> Tennessee - 30
> Mississippi - 28
> 
> By comparison
> 
> New York - 13
> New Jersey - 8
> 
> Which states are doing a better job keeping their people alive?
> 
> That's the death rate.
Click to expand...

No its not.....the mortality rate is deaths to total cases....NY and NJ already killed their global leading totals.  People either left there or died already.


----------



## playtime

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're voting for Democrats.  What about that confuses you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm voting the  one who isn't a fascist in the making.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know what a fascist is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *donny donny don don don is going for the gold:*
> 
> Political scientist Dr. Lawrence Britt recently wrote an article about fascism (“Fascism Anyone?,” Free Inquiry, Spring 2003, page 20).
> 
> Studying the fascist regimes of Hitler (Germany), Mussolini (Italy), Franco (Spain), Suharto (Indonesia), and Pinochet (Chile), Dr. Britt found they all had 14 elements in common. He calls these the identifying characteristics of fascism. The excerpt is in accordance with the magazine’s policy.
> 
> 
> The 14 characteristics are:
> 
> *Powerful and Continuing Nationalism*
> 
> Fascist regimes tend to make constant use of patriotic mottoes, slogans, symbols, songs, and other paraphernalia. Flags are seen everywhere, as are flag symbols on clothing and in public displays.
> 
> *Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights*
> 
> Because of fear of enemies and the need for security, the people in fascist regimes are persuaded that human rights can be ignored in certain cases because of “need.” The people tend to look the other way or even approve of torture, summary executions, assassinations, long incarcerations of prisoners, etc.
> 
> *Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause*
> 
> The people are rallied into a unifying patriotic frenzy over the need to eliminate a perceived common threat or foe: racial , ethnic or religious minorities; liberals; communists; socialists, terrorists, etc.
> 
> *Supremacy of the Military*
> 
> Even when there are widespread domestic problems, the military is given a disproportionate amount of government funding, and the domestic agenda is neglected. Soldiers and military service are glamorized.
> 
> *Rampant Sexism*
> 
> The governments of fascist nations tend to be almost exclusively male-dominated. Under fascist regimes, traditional gender roles are made more rigid. Opposition to abortion is high, as is homophobia and anti-gay legislation and national policy.
> 
> *Controlled Mass Media*
> 
> Sometimes the media is directly controlled by the government, but in other cases, the media is indirectly controlled by government regulation, or sympathetic media spokespeople and executives. Censorship, especially in war time, is very common.
> 
> *Obsession with National Security*
> 
> Fear is used as a motivational tool by the government over the masses.
> 
> *Religion and Government are Intertwined*
> 
> Governments in fascist nations tend to use the most common religion in the nation as a tool to manipulate public opinion. Religious rhetoric and terminology is common from government leaders, even when the major tenets of the religion are diametrically opposed to the government’s policies or actions.
> 
> *Corporate Power is Protected*
> 
> The industrial and business aristocracy of a fascist nation often are the ones who put the government leaders into power, creating a mutually beneficial business/government relationship and power elite.
> 
> *Labor Power is Suppressed*
> 
> Because the organizing power of labor is the only real threat to a fascist government, labor unions are either eliminated entirely, or are severely suppressed .
> 
> *Disdain for Intellectuals and the Arts*
> 
> Fascist nations tend to promote and tolerate open hostility to higher education, and academia. It is not uncommon for professors and other academics to be censored or even arrested. Free expression in the arts is openly attacked, and governments often refuse to fund the arts.
> 
> *Obsession with Crime and Punishment*
> 
> Under fascist regimes, the police are given almost limitless power to enforce laws. The people are often willing to overlook police abuses and even forego civil liberties in the name of patriotism. There is often a national police force with virtually unlimited power in fascist nations.
> 
> *Rampant Cronyism and Corruption*
> 
> Fascist regimes almost always are governed by groups of friends and associates who appoint each other to government positions and use governmental power and authority to protect their friends from accountability. It is not uncommon in fascist regimes for national resources and even treasures to be appropriated or even outright stolen by government leaders.
> 
> *Fraudulent Elections*
> 
> Sometimes elections in fascist nations are a complete sham. Other times elections are manipulated by smear campaigns against or even assassination of opposition candidates, use of legislation to control voting numbers or political district boundaries, and manipulation of the media. Fascist nations also typically use their judiciaries to manipulate or control elections.
> 
> The original source of this article is Free Inquiry Magazine
> Copyright © Lawrence Britt, Free Inquiry Magazine, 2004
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, what a miss with Trump.  Only a couple of those are like him.  Bill Clinton would be the closest to this.  Hillary closely behind.  Nancy Pelosi has it pretty well covered.  This is scary. And you're voting for Democrats?  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 389048
> 
> you fergot the black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you wanted to have an adult conversation about how Trump is a fascist.  LOL.   You lost that one out of the gate, babe
Click to expand...


donny describes every last one of them.

sweety.


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> You know how that worked out.





AzogtheDefiler said:


> Young adults will do what they will do and they don’t get sick or die. Elderly and those nervous could have chosen to distance.


Yu mean like at a Trump rally?


----------



## playtime

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're voting for Democrats.  What about that confuses you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm voting the  one who isn't a fascist in the making.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know what a fascist is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *donny donny don don don is going for the gold:*
> 
> Political scientist Dr. Lawrence Britt recently wrote an article about fascism (“Fascism Anyone?,” Free Inquiry, Spring 2003, page 20).
> 
> Studying the fascist regimes of Hitler (Germany), Mussolini (Italy), Franco (Spain), Suharto (Indonesia), and Pinochet (Chile), Dr. Britt found they all had 14 elements in common. He calls these the identifying characteristics of fascism. The excerpt is in accordance with the magazine’s policy.
> 
> 
> The 14 characteristics are:
> 
> *Powerful and Continuing Nationalism*
> 
> Fascist regimes tend to make constant use of patriotic mottoes, slogans, symbols, songs, and other paraphernalia. Flags are seen everywhere, as are flag symbols on clothing and in public displays.
> 
> *Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights*
> 
> Because of fear of enemies and the need for security, the people in fascist regimes are persuaded that human rights can be ignored in certain cases because of “need.” The people tend to look the other way or even approve of torture, summary executions, assassinations, long incarcerations of prisoners, etc.
> 
> *Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause*
> 
> The people are rallied into a unifying patriotic frenzy over the need to eliminate a perceived common threat or foe: racial , ethnic or religious minorities; liberals; communists; socialists, terrorists, etc.
> 
> *Supremacy of the Military*
> 
> Even when there are widespread domestic problems, the military is given a disproportionate amount of government funding, and the domestic agenda is neglected. Soldiers and military service are glamorized.
> 
> *Rampant Sexism*
> 
> The governments of fascist nations tend to be almost exclusively male-dominated. Under fascist regimes, traditional gender roles are made more rigid. Opposition to abortion is high, as is homophobia and anti-gay legislation and national policy.
> 
> *Controlled Mass Media*
> 
> Sometimes the media is directly controlled by the government, but in other cases, the media is indirectly controlled by government regulation, or sympathetic media spokespeople and executives. Censorship, especially in war time, is very common.
> 
> *Obsession with National Security*
> 
> Fear is used as a motivational tool by the government over the masses.
> 
> *Religion and Government are Intertwined*
> 
> Governments in fascist nations tend to use the most common religion in the nation as a tool to manipulate public opinion. Religious rhetoric and terminology is common from government leaders, even when the major tenets of the religion are diametrically opposed to the government’s policies or actions.
> 
> *Corporate Power is Protected*
> 
> The industrial and business aristocracy of a fascist nation often are the ones who put the government leaders into power, creating a mutually beneficial business/government relationship and power elite.
> 
> *Labor Power is Suppressed*
> 
> Because the organizing power of labor is the only real threat to a fascist government, labor unions are either eliminated entirely, or are severely suppressed .
> 
> *Disdain for Intellectuals and the Arts*
> 
> Fascist nations tend to promote and tolerate open hostility to higher education, and academia. It is not uncommon for professors and other academics to be censored or even arrested. Free expression in the arts is openly attacked, and governments often refuse to fund the arts.
> 
> *Obsession with Crime and Punishment*
> 
> Under fascist regimes, the police are given almost limitless power to enforce laws. The people are often willing to overlook police abuses and even forego civil liberties in the name of patriotism. There is often a national police force with virtually unlimited power in fascist nations.
> 
> *Rampant Cronyism and Corruption*
> 
> Fascist regimes almost always are governed by groups of friends and associates who appoint each other to government positions and use governmental power and authority to protect their friends from accountability. It is not uncommon in fascist regimes for national resources and even treasures to be appropriated or even outright stolen by government leaders.
> 
> *Fraudulent Elections*
> 
> Sometimes elections in fascist nations are a complete sham. Other times elections are manipulated by smear campaigns against or even assassination of opposition candidates, use of legislation to control voting numbers or political district boundaries, and manipulation of the media. Fascist nations also typically use their judiciaries to manipulate or control elections.
> 
> The original source of this article is Free Inquiry Magazine
> Copyright © Lawrence Britt, Free Inquiry Magazine, 2004
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, what a miss with Trump.  Only a couple of those are like him.  Bill Clinton would be the closest to this.  Hillary closely behind.  Nancy Pelosi has it pretty well covered.  This is scary. And you're voting for Democrats?  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 389048
> 
> you fergot the black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump didn't ferget the black man, no sir.  lowest unemployement among blacks in history.  defend that.
Click to expand...


you made the claim - don't just regurgitate president dotard.

 you cough up non biased credible links to prove it.....


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you lied that Trump is to blame, it was the governors.  Most of the deaths* were* in blue States, I see why you want to deflect that
> 
> 
> 
> You're deflecting, since current numbers most of new deaths *are* in red states.
Click to expand...

There are deaths in every state.  States with the most testing identifying more cases will have more deaths, the virus does have percentages.  But in the red states very few die compared to the number infected.


----------



## kaz

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're voting for Democrats.  What about that confuses you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm voting the  one who isn't a fascist in the making.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know what a fascist is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *donny donny don don don is going for the gold:*
> 
> Political scientist Dr. Lawrence Britt recently wrote an article about fascism (“Fascism Anyone?,” Free Inquiry, Spring 2003, page 20).
> 
> Studying the fascist regimes of Hitler (Germany), Mussolini (Italy), Franco (Spain), Suharto (Indonesia), and Pinochet (Chile), Dr. Britt found they all had 14 elements in common. He calls these the identifying characteristics of fascism. The excerpt is in accordance with the magazine’s policy.
> 
> 
> The 14 characteristics are:
> 
> *Powerful and Continuing Nationalism*
> 
> Fascist regimes tend to make constant use of patriotic mottoes, slogans, symbols, songs, and other paraphernalia. Flags are seen everywhere, as are flag symbols on clothing and in public displays.
> 
> *Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights*
> 
> Because of fear of enemies and the need for security, the people in fascist regimes are persuaded that human rights can be ignored in certain cases because of “need.” The people tend to look the other way or even approve of torture, summary executions, assassinations, long incarcerations of prisoners, etc.
> 
> *Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause*
> 
> The people are rallied into a unifying patriotic frenzy over the need to eliminate a perceived common threat or foe: racial , ethnic or religious minorities; liberals; communists; socialists, terrorists, etc.
> 
> *Supremacy of the Military*
> 
> Even when there are widespread domestic problems, the military is given a disproportionate amount of government funding, and the domestic agenda is neglected. Soldiers and military service are glamorized.
> 
> *Rampant Sexism*
> 
> The governments of fascist nations tend to be almost exclusively male-dominated. Under fascist regimes, traditional gender roles are made more rigid. Opposition to abortion is high, as is homophobia and anti-gay legislation and national policy.
> 
> *Controlled Mass Media*
> 
> Sometimes the media is directly controlled by the government, but in other cases, the media is indirectly controlled by government regulation, or sympathetic media spokespeople and executives. Censorship, especially in war time, is very common.
> 
> *Obsession with National Security*
> 
> Fear is used as a motivational tool by the government over the masses.
> 
> *Religion and Government are Intertwined*
> 
> Governments in fascist nations tend to use the most common religion in the nation as a tool to manipulate public opinion. Religious rhetoric and terminology is common from government leaders, even when the major tenets of the religion are diametrically opposed to the government’s policies or actions.
> 
> *Corporate Power is Protected*
> 
> The industrial and business aristocracy of a fascist nation often are the ones who put the government leaders into power, creating a mutually beneficial business/government relationship and power elite.
> 
> *Labor Power is Suppressed*
> 
> Because the organizing power of labor is the only real threat to a fascist government, labor unions are either eliminated entirely, or are severely suppressed .
> 
> *Disdain for Intellectuals and the Arts*
> 
> Fascist nations tend to promote and tolerate open hostility to higher education, and academia. It is not uncommon for professors and other academics to be censored or even arrested. Free expression in the arts is openly attacked, and governments often refuse to fund the arts.
> 
> *Obsession with Crime and Punishment*
> 
> Under fascist regimes, the police are given almost limitless power to enforce laws. The people are often willing to overlook police abuses and even forego civil liberties in the name of patriotism. There is often a national police force with virtually unlimited power in fascist nations.
> 
> *Rampant Cronyism and Corruption*
> 
> Fascist regimes almost always are governed by groups of friends and associates who appoint each other to government positions and use governmental power and authority to protect their friends from accountability. It is not uncommon in fascist regimes for national resources and even treasures to be appropriated or even outright stolen by government leaders.
> 
> *Fraudulent Elections*
> 
> Sometimes elections in fascist nations are a complete sham. Other times elections are manipulated by smear campaigns against or even assassination of opposition candidates, use of legislation to control voting numbers or political district boundaries, and manipulation of the media. Fascist nations also typically use their judiciaries to manipulate or control elections.
> 
> The original source of this article is Free Inquiry Magazine
> Copyright © Lawrence Britt, Free Inquiry Magazine, 2004
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So true...and all started by the leftist national socialists in Italy and spread to Germany....nice summary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hitler's germany is akin to america's (D)s is a ridiculous comparison -  much like trying to say the (D) party pre 1965 is the same (D) party of today.  yu wanna talk germany?
> 
> immigrant women being detained down at the border are being subjected to hysterectomies.... a high number of them.  so much so that there is now a whistleblower that came forward.  hysterectomies = instant sterilization.
> 
> sound fucking familiar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was meaner gene who compared Democrats today with Nazi is in Germany.  Maybe he can explain it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but it was YOU who said i didn't know what a fascist was.
> 
> i just gave you donny's encompassing all 14 tenets.
Click to expand...


Right, and virtually none of them applied to Trump.  Almost all of them did apply to Bill Clinton and almost all of those to Hillary


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
> 
> 
> 
> Fun fact, pyramids were probably built by workers, not slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm not according to my Bible.....do you know what that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Which Bible states skaves built the pyrmids.  Cite chapter and verse too.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skaves? Are those like slaves from caves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, how cute. Look at how excited you get because you found a typo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's hysterical.   You constantly clutch any typo you find like a diving boi who finds a pearl in an oyster
Click to expand...

^^^ kazzer (i.e., liar)


----------



## kaz

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're voting for Democrats.  What about that confuses you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm voting the  one who isn't a fascist in the making.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know what a fascist is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *donny donny don don don is going for the gold:*
> 
> Political scientist Dr. Lawrence Britt recently wrote an article about fascism (“Fascism Anyone?,” Free Inquiry, Spring 2003, page 20).
> 
> Studying the fascist regimes of Hitler (Germany), Mussolini (Italy), Franco (Spain), Suharto (Indonesia), and Pinochet (Chile), Dr. Britt found they all had 14 elements in common. He calls these the identifying characteristics of fascism. The excerpt is in accordance with the magazine’s policy.
> 
> 
> The 14 characteristics are:
> 
> *Powerful and Continuing Nationalism*
> 
> Fascist regimes tend to make constant use of patriotic mottoes, slogans, symbols, songs, and other paraphernalia. Flags are seen everywhere, as are flag symbols on clothing and in public displays.
> 
> *Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights*
> 
> Because of fear of enemies and the need for security, the people in fascist regimes are persuaded that human rights can be ignored in certain cases because of “need.” The people tend to look the other way or even approve of torture, summary executions, assassinations, long incarcerations of prisoners, etc.
> 
> *Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause*
> 
> The people are rallied into a unifying patriotic frenzy over the need to eliminate a perceived common threat or foe: racial , ethnic or religious minorities; liberals; communists; socialists, terrorists, etc.
> 
> *Supremacy of the Military*
> 
> Even when there are widespread domestic problems, the military is given a disproportionate amount of government funding, and the domestic agenda is neglected. Soldiers and military service are glamorized.
> 
> *Rampant Sexism*
> 
> The governments of fascist nations tend to be almost exclusively male-dominated. Under fascist regimes, traditional gender roles are made more rigid. Opposition to abortion is high, as is homophobia and anti-gay legislation and national policy.
> 
> *Controlled Mass Media*
> 
> Sometimes the media is directly controlled by the government, but in other cases, the media is indirectly controlled by government regulation, or sympathetic media spokespeople and executives. Censorship, especially in war time, is very common.
> 
> *Obsession with National Security*
> 
> Fear is used as a motivational tool by the government over the masses.
> 
> *Religion and Government are Intertwined*
> 
> Governments in fascist nations tend to use the most common religion in the nation as a tool to manipulate public opinion. Religious rhetoric and terminology is common from government leaders, even when the major tenets of the religion are diametrically opposed to the government’s policies or actions.
> 
> *Corporate Power is Protected*
> 
> The industrial and business aristocracy of a fascist nation often are the ones who put the government leaders into power, creating a mutually beneficial business/government relationship and power elite.
> 
> *Labor Power is Suppressed*
> 
> Because the organizing power of labor is the only real threat to a fascist government, labor unions are either eliminated entirely, or are severely suppressed .
> 
> *Disdain for Intellectuals and the Arts*
> 
> Fascist nations tend to promote and tolerate open hostility to higher education, and academia. It is not uncommon for professors and other academics to be censored or even arrested. Free expression in the arts is openly attacked, and governments often refuse to fund the arts.
> 
> *Obsession with Crime and Punishment*
> 
> Under fascist regimes, the police are given almost limitless power to enforce laws. The people are often willing to overlook police abuses and even forego civil liberties in the name of patriotism. There is often a national police force with virtually unlimited power in fascist nations.
> 
> *Rampant Cronyism and Corruption*
> 
> Fascist regimes almost always are governed by groups of friends and associates who appoint each other to government positions and use governmental power and authority to protect their friends from accountability. It is not uncommon in fascist regimes for national resources and even treasures to be appropriated or even outright stolen by government leaders.
> 
> *Fraudulent Elections*
> 
> Sometimes elections in fascist nations are a complete sham. Other times elections are manipulated by smear campaigns against or even assassination of opposition candidates, use of legislation to control voting numbers or political district boundaries, and manipulation of the media. Fascist nations also typically use their judiciaries to manipulate or control elections.
> 
> The original source of this article is Free Inquiry Magazine
> Copyright © Lawrence Britt, Free Inquiry Magazine, 2004
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, what a miss with Trump.  Only a couple of those are like him.  Bill Clinton would be the closest to this.  Hillary closely behind.  Nancy Pelosi has it pretty well covered.  This is scary. And you're voting for Democrats?  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 389048
> 
> you fergot the black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you wanted to have an adult conversation about how Trump is a fascist.  LOL.   You lost that one out of the gate, babe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny describes every last one of them.
> 
> sweety.
Click to expand...


Just in your hate filled mind, dearie


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
> 
> 
> 
> Fun fact, pyramids were probably built by workers, not slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm not according to my Bible.....do you know what that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Which Bible states skaves built the pyrmids.  Cite chapter and verse too.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skaves? Are those like slaves from caves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, how cute. Look at how excited you get because you found a typo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's hysterical.   You constantly clutch any typo you find like a diving boi who finds a pearl in an oyster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ kazzer (i.e., liar)
Click to expand...

Where are Pelosi's eyebrows in your pileofpelosi emoji??  On top of the pile?


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
> 
> 
> 
> Fun fact, pyramids were probably built by workers, not slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm not according to my Bible.....do you know what that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Which Bible states skaves built the pyrmids.  Cite chapter and verse too.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skaves? Are those like slaves from caves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, how cute. Look at how excited you get because you found a typo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's hysterical.   You constantly clutch any typo you find like a diving boi who finds a pearl in an oyster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ kazzer (i.e., liar)
Click to expand...


OK, little boi, thanks


----------



## meaner gene

AzogtheDefiler said:


> But he did in January from China and was vilified for it.


Of course Trump was vilified.  From his public statements, there was no good reason to cut off travel from anywhere. The cases were going to zero, and it would disappear on it's own.

Suddenly Trump cuts off travel from china for no good reason.  Remember Woodward let the cat out of the bag.  Trump cut off travel from china because his intelligence brief scared him shitless.  This virus was a killer, and to young people and old people. 

If Trump didn't "play it down" people would have supported his China ban.


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> But he did in January from China and was vilified for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Trump was vilified.  From his public statements, there was no good reason to cut off travel from anywhere. The cases were going to zero, and it would disappear on it's own.
> 
> Suddenly Trump cuts off travel from china for no good reason.  Remember Woodward let the cat out of the bag.  Trump cut off travel from china because his intelligence brief scared him shitless.  This virus was a killer, and to young people and old people.
> 
> If Trump didn't "play it down" people would have supported his China ban.
Click to expand...

People DID support it, liberals didn't.


----------



## irosie91

jbrownson0831 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you lied that Trump is to blame, it was the governors.  Most of the deaths* were* in blue States, I see why you want to deflect that
> 
> 
> 
> You're deflecting, since current numbers most of new deaths *are* in red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are deaths in every state.  States with the most testing identifying more cases will have more deaths, the virus does have percentages.  But in the red states very few die compared to the number infected.
Click to expand...


those states that have LESS DEATHS are infected 
with   SATAN   (aka  THE DEVIL,  SCRATCH,  BEELZEBUB)   the inhabitants thereof should be 
BURNED AT THE STAKE  according to the illustrious 
Judge Hathorne


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know how that worked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Young adults will do what they will do and they don’t get sick or die. Elderly and those nervous could have chosen to distance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yu mean like at a Trump rally?
Click to expand...

Yep or the protests. We are a free country. Despite your snide mouth.


----------



## meaner gene

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You pick and choose what offends you. Oddly.


Yup.  I'm offended by foreigners trying to influence our elections, but i'm in favor of Americans influencing our own elections.


----------



## Camp

jbrownson0831 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you lied that Trump is to blame, it was the governors.  Most of the deaths* were* in blue States, I see why you want to deflect that
> 
> 
> 
> You're deflecting, since current numbers most of new deaths *are* in red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are deaths in every state.  States with the most testing identifying more cases will have more deaths, the virus does have percentages.  But in the red states very few die compared to the number infected.
Click to expand...

You should read your post over again and figure out why it is so wacky. However, maybe you really believe testing is responsible for people dying from COVID-19.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

meaner gene said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You pick and choose what offends you. Oddly.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  I'm offended by foreigners trying to influence our elections, but i'm in favor of Americans influencing our own elections.
Click to expand...

Trying to influence? You don’t think US tries to influence foreign governments and its people?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

meaner gene said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> But he did in January from China and was vilified for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Trump was vilified.  From his public statements, there was no good reason to cut off travel from anywhere. The cases were going to zero, and it would disappear on it's own.
> 
> Suddenly Trump cuts off travel from china for no good reason.  Remember Woodward let the cat out of the bag.  Trump cut off travel from china because his intelligence brief scared him shitless.  This virus was a killer, and to young people and old people.
> 
> If Trump didn't "play it down" people would have supported his China ban.
Click to expand...

You’re picking and choosing. I had clients telling me they won’t go to Celtics games with me for fear of the virus in January. There was news there and Trump was trying to contain the panic as did most everyone else. Let’s not play stupid here. No one took it super seriously until mid March. And I still believe we overreacted.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Camp said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you lied that Trump is to blame, it was the governors.  Most of the deaths* were* in blue States, I see why you want to deflect that
> 
> 
> 
> You're deflecting, since current numbers most of new deaths *are* in red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are deaths in every state.  States with the most testing identifying more cases will have more deaths, the virus does have percentages.  But in the red states very few die compared to the number infected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should read your post over again and figure out why it is so wacky. However, maybe you really believe testing is responsible for people dying from COVID-19.
Click to expand...

Again libber, math.  There is a percentage of positive tests associated with x number of tests given, a percentage of those cases that turn critical, and a percentage of those that die.  The more testing you do the more these percentages increase.  I am talking about documented covid cases only....not assigning a covid death to an untested person or someone who never gets tested that might in fact die of covid....just documented cases identified by testing.  Nothing wacky about that.  So the testing is simply responsible for identifying things related to covid.


----------



## kaz

Camp said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you lied that Trump is to blame, it was the governors.  Most of the deaths* were* in blue States, I see why you want to deflect that
> 
> 
> 
> You're deflecting, since current numbers most of new deaths *are* in red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are deaths in every state.  States with the most testing identifying more cases will have more deaths, the virus does have percentages.  But in the red states very few die compared to the number infected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should read your post over again and figure out why it is so wacky. However, maybe you really believe testing is responsible for people dying from COVID-19.
Click to expand...


That's not what he meant, stop being a dumb ass.

He was saying if you have more testing then more of the cases are identified.  He was not saying that they wouldn't have died, just the cases may not have been identified as covid.

You know that because duh.   All you have to be is functionally not retarded


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.
> 
> So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie, you moron. He was 100% correct. The science has proven Trump right and proven the TDS afflicted morons such as yourself wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in public he said it's like the flu which kills between 25,000 and 69,000 per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It *IS* like the flu, you fucking moron.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dayum, there is nothing of his you won't swallow, is there? No, it's not like the flu. It's far deadlier. Which is what he told Woodward in private though he later lied to America.
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,000 in the U.S. out of 6,749,289 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9% nearly 30 times deadlier than the "regular flu."
> 
> That makes COVID-19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not arguing for or against how lethal or not COVID is, but you do realize that it is likely that far, far, far more people have had COVID, likely as many or more than the 59 million you posted for the flu. Also, unlike the flu, COVID is likely listed as the cause of death much more frequently than the common flu due to the coding guidance issued by the CDC. If this is the case, which it is, the death rate for COVID is much smaller than 2.9%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're delusional. There is literally zero evidence there have been more than 59 million cases of COVID-19 in tbe U.S. Shit, that's more than double the known cases in the entire world and we comprise only about 4% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does 94 million tests at about a 7.9% positive rate give you?  The more tests you do the more cases you get is that not in your libber math classes at grade school?  And the CDC and Penn State both have some evidence there are in fact many more cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It tells me you're a flaming imbecile.
> 
> a) 7.9% of 94 million is 7.4 million. 59,000,000 is more than 7 times that; still, nowhere near the figure DBA claimed is likely.
> 
> b) even worse for your idiocy, 7.9% positives of 94 million tests doesn't mean there are 7.4 million positive cases since many, if not most, people who test, test more than once. And even though that doesn't affect the number of tests taken, people who test positive still count as just one positive case, regardless of how many tests they take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So its even a lower positive test percent, like 7.2%.  The point is the virus has produced its own metrics no matter how many times people test and how positives are counted.  7.2% is a reduction from 8% and even higher numbers earlier when we didn't have testing.  Remember when you wackos were complaining we didn't have tests and many more were infected, and then we got more testing to prove that and you whined because more tested positive?  My point is that increased testing gives you more positive cases, what is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> From where did you get 7.2%? Did you just make that up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again grade school math....6,750,105 total cases into 92,893,134 tests....made up from Worldometer where they capture real numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you did make it up.
> 
> Dumbfuck, *again*, many people who test positive get tested again. That in itself drastically increases your meaningless made up percentage.
> 
> Then factor in many of those who are tested, test negative. That increases your meaningless made up number even more.
> 
> And *again*, there is absolutely no evidence anywhere that there are at least 59,000,000 cases in tbe U.S..
> 
> None.
> 
> You trying to defend that idiocy exposes your chronic conservatitus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...and again.....simply pointing out to you the actual statistics and where they are....I know stats make your head hurt...if you don't want to know any actual metrics then at least stop making your own up.  These are real numbers unlike anything you wackos preach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're not posting stats. You're dividing one figure into another to make up a percentage that doesn't actually reflect how many people actually have COVID-19 in your failed attempt to inflate the number of deaths.
> 
> Even sadder for you, the only reason you're even doing that is to fluff Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I am reporting and performing math on actual numbers.  Try taking your head out of your pelosi for a while and seeing how accurate that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which you're doing to make up a meaningless figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libber meaningless = Actual statistics
Click to expand...

LOL

Actual statistic?? What actual statistic do you _think_ 7.2% represents?


----------



## jbrownson0831

kaz said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you lied that Trump is to blame, it was the governors.  Most of the deaths* were* in blue States, I see why you want to deflect that
> 
> 
> 
> You're deflecting, since current numbers most of new deaths *are* in red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are deaths in every state.  States with the most testing identifying more cases will have more deaths, the virus does have percentages.  But in the red states very few die compared to the number infected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should read your post over again and figure out why it is so wacky. However, maybe you really believe testing is responsible for people dying from COVID-19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what he meant, stop being a dumb ass.
> 
> He was saying if you have more testing then more of the cases are identified.  He was not saying that they wouldn't have died, just the cases may not have been identified as covid.
> 
> You know that because duh.   All you have to be is functionally not retarded
Click to expand...

Tried to explain that....


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mortality rates.....Florida 1.9% just like always, NC at 1.7%, Alabama at 1.7%, Tennessee at 1.2%, Mississippi at 3.0%....do you really want to see NY and NJ??  6.9% and 8.1%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Deaths
> 
> Florida - 139
> North Carolina - 51
> Alabama - 32
> Tennessee - 30
> Mississippi - 28
> 
> By comparison
> 
> New York - 13
> New Jersey - 8
> 
> Which states are doing a better job keeping their people alive?
> 
> That's the death rate.
Click to expand...

link


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.
> 
> So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie, you moron. He was 100% correct. The science has proven Trump right and proven the TDS afflicted morons such as yourself wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in public he said it's like the flu which kills between 25,000 and 69,000 per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It *IS* like the flu, you fucking moron.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dayum, there is nothing of his you won't swallow, is there? No, it's not like the flu. It's far deadlier. Which is what he told Woodward in private though he later lied to America.
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,000 in the U.S. out of 6,749,289 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9% nearly 30 times deadlier than the "regular flu."
> 
> That makes COVID-19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not arguing for or against how lethal or not COVID is, but you do realize that it is likely that far, far, far more people have had COVID, likely as many or more than the 59 million you posted for the flu. Also, unlike the flu, COVID is likely listed as the cause of death much more frequently than the common flu due to the coding guidance issued by the CDC. If this is the case, which it is, the death rate for COVID is much smaller than 2.9%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're delusional. There is literally zero evidence there have been more than 59 million cases of COVID-19 in tbe U.S. Shit, that's more than double the known cases in the entire world and we comprise only about 4% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does 94 million tests at about a 7.9% positive rate give you?  The more tests you do the more cases you get is that not in your libber math classes at grade school?  And the CDC and Penn State both have some evidence there are in fact many more cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It tells me you're a flaming imbecile.
> 
> a) 7.9% of 94 million is 7.4 million. 59,000,000 is more than 7 times that; still, nowhere near the figure DBA claimed is likely.
> 
> b) even worse for your idiocy, 7.9% positives of 94 million tests doesn't mean there are 7.4 million positive cases since many, if not most, people who test, test more than once. And even though that doesn't affect the number of tests taken, people who test positive still count as just one positive case, regardless of how many tests they take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So its even a lower positive test percent, like 7.2%.  The point is the virus has produced its own metrics no matter how many times people test and how positives are counted.  7.2% is a reduction from 8% and even higher numbers earlier when we didn't have testing.  Remember when you wackos were complaining we didn't have tests and many more were infected, and then we got more testing to prove that and you whined because more tested positive?  My point is that increased testing gives you more positive cases, what is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> From where did you get 7.2%? Did you just make that up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again grade school math....6,750,105 total cases into 92,893,134 tests....made up from Worldometer where they capture real numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you did make it up.
> 
> Dumbfuck, *again*, many people who test positive get tested again. That in itself drastically increases your meaningless made up percentage.
> 
> Then factor in many of those who are tested, test negative. That increases your meaningless made up number even more.
> 
> And *again*, there is absolutely no evidence anywhere that there are at least 59,000,000 cases in tbe U.S..
> 
> None.
> 
> You trying to defend that idiocy exposes your chronic conservatitus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...and again.....simply pointing out to you the actual statistics and where they are....I know stats make your head hurt...if you don't want to know any actual metrics then at least stop making your own up.  These are real numbers unlike anything you wackos preach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're not posting stats. You're dividing one figure into another to make up a percentage that doesn't actually reflect how many people actually have COVID-19 in your failed attempt to inflate the number of deaths.
> 
> Even sadder for you, the only reason you're even doing that is to fluff Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I am reporting and performing math on actual numbers.  Try taking your head out of your pelosi for a while and seeing how accurate that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which you're doing to make up a meaningless figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libber meaningless = Actual statistics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Actual statistic?? What actual statistic do you _think_ 7.2% represents?
Click to expand...

I already told you that.....just because you dont like real numbers doesnt mean they arent real.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Imbecile, read & learn...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the atheist version right?  Did the Russians interfere or help build them??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know you could have found the answers to those questions in the article I posted. Why are conservatives so scared of education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....answers in the wacko propaganda factory article I posted.....hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> As opposed to your "Bible"  which you _believe_ states something different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct......
Click to expand...

Then why am I still waiting for you to post the book, chapter and verse where it says slaves built the pyramids?


----------



## playtime

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
> 
> 
> 
> Fun fact, pyramids were probably built by workers, not slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm not according to my Bible.....do you know what that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Which Bible states skaves built the pyrmids.  Cite chapter and verse too.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skaves? Are those like slaves from caves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, how cute. Look at how excited you get because you found a typo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's hysterical.   You constantly clutch any typo you find like a diving boi who finds a pearl in an oyster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ kazzer (i.e., liar)
Click to expand...


it's a full fledged


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Imbecile, read & learn...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the atheist version right?  Did the Russians interfere or help build them??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know you could have found the answers to those questions in the article I posted. Why are conservatives so scared of education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....answers in the wacko propaganda factory article I posted.....hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> As opposed to your "Bible"  which you _believe_ states something different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why am I still waiting for you to post the book, chapter and verse where it says slaves built the pyramids?
Click to expand...

Oh that's right atheists don't have a Bible.....


----------



## playtime

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're voting for Democrats.  What about that confuses you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm voting the  one who isn't a fascist in the making.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know what a fascist is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *donny donny don don don is going for the gold:*
> 
> Political scientist Dr. Lawrence Britt recently wrote an article about fascism (“Fascism Anyone?,” Free Inquiry, Spring 2003, page 20).
> 
> Studying the fascist regimes of Hitler (Germany), Mussolini (Italy), Franco (Spain), Suharto (Indonesia), and Pinochet (Chile), Dr. Britt found they all had 14 elements in common. He calls these the identifying characteristics of fascism. The excerpt is in accordance with the magazine’s policy.
> 
> 
> The 14 characteristics are:
> 
> *Powerful and Continuing Nationalism*
> 
> Fascist regimes tend to make constant use of patriotic mottoes, slogans, symbols, songs, and other paraphernalia. Flags are seen everywhere, as are flag symbols on clothing and in public displays.
> 
> *Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights*
> 
> Because of fear of enemies and the need for security, the people in fascist regimes are persuaded that human rights can be ignored in certain cases because of “need.” The people tend to look the other way or even approve of torture, summary executions, assassinations, long incarcerations of prisoners, etc.
> 
> *Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause*
> 
> The people are rallied into a unifying patriotic frenzy over the need to eliminate a perceived common threat or foe: racial , ethnic or religious minorities; liberals; communists; socialists, terrorists, etc.
> 
> *Supremacy of the Military*
> 
> Even when there are widespread domestic problems, the military is given a disproportionate amount of government funding, and the domestic agenda is neglected. Soldiers and military service are glamorized.
> 
> *Rampant Sexism*
> 
> The governments of fascist nations tend to be almost exclusively male-dominated. Under fascist regimes, traditional gender roles are made more rigid. Opposition to abortion is high, as is homophobia and anti-gay legislation and national policy.
> 
> *Controlled Mass Media*
> 
> Sometimes the media is directly controlled by the government, but in other cases, the media is indirectly controlled by government regulation, or sympathetic media spokespeople and executives. Censorship, especially in war time, is very common.
> 
> *Obsession with National Security*
> 
> Fear is used as a motivational tool by the government over the masses.
> 
> *Religion and Government are Intertwined*
> 
> Governments in fascist nations tend to use the most common religion in the nation as a tool to manipulate public opinion. Religious rhetoric and terminology is common from government leaders, even when the major tenets of the religion are diametrically opposed to the government’s policies or actions.
> 
> *Corporate Power is Protected*
> 
> The industrial and business aristocracy of a fascist nation often are the ones who put the government leaders into power, creating a mutually beneficial business/government relationship and power elite.
> 
> *Labor Power is Suppressed*
> 
> Because the organizing power of labor is the only real threat to a fascist government, labor unions are either eliminated entirely, or are severely suppressed .
> 
> *Disdain for Intellectuals and the Arts*
> 
> Fascist nations tend to promote and tolerate open hostility to higher education, and academia. It is not uncommon for professors and other academics to be censored or even arrested. Free expression in the arts is openly attacked, and governments often refuse to fund the arts.
> 
> *Obsession with Crime and Punishment*
> 
> Under fascist regimes, the police are given almost limitless power to enforce laws. The people are often willing to overlook police abuses and even forego civil liberties in the name of patriotism. There is often a national police force with virtually unlimited power in fascist nations.
> 
> *Rampant Cronyism and Corruption*
> 
> Fascist regimes almost always are governed by groups of friends and associates who appoint each other to government positions and use governmental power and authority to protect their friends from accountability. It is not uncommon in fascist regimes for national resources and even treasures to be appropriated or even outright stolen by government leaders.
> 
> *Fraudulent Elections*
> 
> Sometimes elections in fascist nations are a complete sham. Other times elections are manipulated by smear campaigns against or even assassination of opposition candidates, use of legislation to control voting numbers or political district boundaries, and manipulation of the media. Fascist nations also typically use their judiciaries to manipulate or control elections.
> 
> The original source of this article is Free Inquiry Magazine
> Copyright © Lawrence Britt, Free Inquiry Magazine, 2004
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, what a miss with Trump.  Only a couple of those are like him.  Bill Clinton would be the closest to this.  Hillary closely behind.  Nancy Pelosi has it pretty well covered.  This is scary. And you're voting for Democrats?  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 389048
> 
> you fergot the black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you wanted to have an adult conversation about how Trump is a fascist.  LOL.   You lost that one out of the gate, babe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny describes every last one of them.
> 
> sweety.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just in your hate filled mind, dearie
Click to expand...


^^^ just what a trump humper would say.


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> hitler's germany is akin to america's (D)s is a ridiculous comparison - much like trying to say the (D) party pre 1965 is the same (D) party of today. yu wanna talk germany?
> 
> 
> 
> which party is afraid of the first amendment?  which party wants to do away with guns?  son, you can't be more like the Nazis if you tried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 389049
Click to expand...

there you go.


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> Note though you just compared Cuomo to Hitler though.  Interesting


The germans started WWI
The germans started WWII
Completely different government. The only thing in common was the people.
Hence why I said 

Historically Germany killed more innocent people than any other country.  But that doesn't reflect their current behavior.


----------



## jc456

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Imbecile, read & learn...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the atheist version right?  Did the Russians interfere or help build them??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know you could have found the answers to those questions in the article I posted. Why are conservatives so scared of education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....answers in the wacko propaganda factory article I posted.....hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> As opposed to your "Bible"  which you _believe_ states something different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why am I still waiting for you to post the book, chapter and verse where it says slaves built the pyramids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's right atheists don't have a Bible.....
Click to expand...

sure they do, it's called the weekly DNC report.


----------



## Muhammed

ABikerSailor said:


> You're halfway right Muhammed.  It IS like the flu in the way it is transmitted and the fact that it is contagious.


That's proof that Trump wasn't lying when he said it was like the flu. Trump was 100% correct, as usual. It is like the flu in many respects.



ABikerSailor said:


> However..............................
> 
> It's a hell of a lot more lethal than just your basic flu.


Basic flu? 

The lethality of various strains of flu vary widely.

Currently there is insufficient data to say with a high degree of confidence that the C-19 pathogen is inherently any more deadly than the average strain of seasonal flu virus that we've faced in recent decades.

And actually there are some indications that it may be inherently less deadly than the H1N1 flu. For example, unlike the flu, children seem to have a very high degree of innate immunity to COVID-19.

And the mortality rate regarding the high risk cohorts such as nursing home patients can be misleading because the vast majority them are vaccinated for the flu but we don't yet have a widely distributed C-19 vaccine.

Therefore the higher mortality rate doesn't necessarily mean that C-19 is inherently more deadly than the flu to the elderly, it means that over the years we have developed a better technological capability to combat the flu.

Are  you intelligent enough to comprehend that? Or are you too stupid to understand the significance of those facts?



ABikerSailor said:


> Trump even told Woodward on a recording.  Trump said it was more lethal than the regular flu in the interview, but told the nation that it wasn't much of a problem, and was LESS lethal than your regular flu.  Need links for what he said?  I can easily provide them.


Those statements were several weeks apart dumbass. So you are comparing apples/oranges. The casual statement to Woodward was based on the early unreliable numbers that the Chinese were releasing.

Trump's later statements to the public were based on better information, and Trump was proven to be 100% correct, as usual. The mortality rate is much less than 1%.

Only idiots believe that subjective opinions and demonstrable facts are lies. Are you one of those idiots?


----------



## playtime

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> hitler's germany is akin to america's (D)s is a ridiculous comparison - much like trying to say the (D) party pre 1965 is the same (D) party of today. yu wanna talk germany?
> 
> 
> 
> which party is afraid of the first amendment?  which party wants to do away with guns?  son, you can't be more like the Nazis if you tried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 389049
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there you go.
Click to expand...


still waiting on a link or 2 proving yer claim, pops.   maybe some spinach will get yer ass in gear?


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note though you just compared Cuomo to Hitler though.  Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> The germans started WWI
> The germans started WWII
> Completely different government. The only thing in common was the people.
> Hence why I said
> 
> Historically Germany killed more innocent people than any other country.  But that doesn't reflect their current behavior.
Click to expand...


And it's not just the same people in Democrat States.  It's the SAME GOVERNMENT.   The literally same people.  What is wrong with you?

Also, note the first time you compared the German government in 2020 to 1940era and now you changed that to WWI and WWII.  Don't think you got away with that slight of hand.

But arguing that Cuomo wasn't responsible for what he did five months ago, that's full on board retard


----------



## jbrownson0831

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Imbecile, read & learn...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the atheist version right?  Did the Russians interfere or help build them??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know you could have found the answers to those questions in the article I posted. Why are conservatives so scared of education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....answers in the wacko propaganda factory article I posted.....hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> As opposed to your "Bible"  which you _believe_ states something different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why am I still waiting for you to post the book, chapter and verse where it says slaves built the pyramids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's right atheists don't have a Bible.....
Click to expand...

Exodus Chapter 5 starting with maybe Verse 7


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> Wills would no be enforceable, and whoever grabbed Aunt Zeldas mink coat, gets to keep it.





kaz said:


> Bull shit.  Couples could just agree to a contract for property ownership.


Only the government can enforce contracts.

You're jumping the shark.


----------



## jbrownson0831

jbrownson0831 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Imbecile, read & learn...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the atheist version right?  Did the Russians interfere or help build them??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know you could have found the answers to those questions in the article I posted. Why are conservatives so scared of education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....answers in the wacko propaganda factory article I posted.....hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> As opposed to your "Bible"  which you _believe_ states something different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why am I still waiting for you to post the book, chapter and verse where it says slaves built the pyramids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's right atheists don't have a Bible.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exodus Chapter 5 starting with maybe Verse 7
Click to expand...

Your fingers wont burn off if you open up a Bible will they??


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wills would no be enforceable, and whoever grabbed Aunt Zeldas mink coat, gets to keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit.  Couples could just agree to a contract for property ownership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the government can enforce contracts.
> 
> You're jumping the shark.
Click to expand...

I thought Hillary took out some contracts on her enemies before she was a government official......


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> New Deaths
> 
> Florida - 139
> North Carolina - 51
> Alabama - 32
> Tennessee - 30
> Mississippi - 28
> 
> By comparison
> 
> New York - 13
> New Jersey - 8
> 
> Which states are doing a better job keeping their people alive?
> 
> That's the death rate.





jbrownson0831 said:


> No its not.....the mortality rate is deaths to total cases....NY and NJ already killed their global leading totals.  People either left there or died already.



You're putting Trumps sins onto the states.  Those deaths occurred when they had no control over Trump allowing thousands of infections from europe flood into the US.

After Trump put travel restrictions in place, those same states that suffered, now excell at keeping their people safe.

New York had 13 new deaths, while Florida had 139.


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Deaths
> 
> Florida - 139
> North Carolina - 51
> Alabama - 32
> Tennessee - 30
> Mississippi - 28
> 
> By comparison
> 
> New York - 13
> New Jersey - 8
> 
> Which states are doing a better job keeping their people alive?
> 
> That's the death rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No its not.....the mortality rate is deaths to total cases....NY and NJ already killed their global leading totals.  People either left there or died already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're putting Trumps sins onto the states.  Those deaths occurred when they had no control over Trump allowing thousands of infections from europe flood into the US.
> 
> After Trump put travel restrictions in place, those same states that suffered, now excell at keeping their people safe.
> 
> New York had 13 new deaths, while Florida had 139.
Click to expand...

Oh brother, your excuses get lamer and lamer.....


----------



## meaner gene

jbrownson0831 said:


> There are deaths in every state.  States with the most testing identifying more cases will have more deaths, the virus does have percentages.  But in the red states very few die compared to the number infected.


New York, 13 new deaths
Florida 139 new deaths.


jbrownson0831 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you lied that Trump is to blame, it was the governors.  Most of the deaths* were* in blue States, I see why you want to deflect that
> 
> 
> 
> You're deflecting, since current numbers most of new deaths *are* in red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are deaths in every state.  States with the most testing identifying more cases will have more deaths, the virus does have percentages.  But in the red states very few die compared to the number infected.
Click to expand...

Do the math.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You snowflakes REALLY want to say anything about 'real numbers' right now in this thread when the topic is how Desperate snowflakes are attempting to bash the President for NOT panicking the nation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The early projections actually make Trump look worse than ever.  The original projections along with the seriousness and airborne nature of the virus were told to Trump in January.   And apparently Trump thought that 1.5 million dead americans was an acceptable death toll.
> 
> So he "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing, its the flu.  Why scare a bunch of sane people besides you wackos with misinformation??
Click to expand...

Did the Bible also tell you it's the flu? It's not, by the way. The flu is caused by the influenza virus while COVID-19 is caused by the novel coronavirus. The flu is in the Orthomyxoviridae family of viruses while COVID-19 is in the Coronaviridae family.


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are deaths in every state.  States with the most testing identifying more cases will have more deaths, the virus does have percentages.  But in the red states very few die compared to the number infected.
> 
> 
> 
> New York, 13 new deaths
> Florida 139 new deaths.
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you lied that Trump is to blame, it was the governors.  Most of the deaths* were* in blue States, I see why you want to deflect that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're deflecting, since current numbers most of new deaths *are* in red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are deaths in every state.  States with the most testing identifying more cases will have more deaths, the virus does have percentages.  But in the red states very few die compared to the number infected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do the math.
Click to expand...

I do do the math......6.9% mortality rate to 1.9% mortality rate.


----------



## WEATHER53

Fake thread title again
I guess the one moderators efforts to end that were overridden?


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You snowflakes REALLY want to say anything about 'real numbers' right now in this thread when the topic is how Desperate snowflakes are attempting to bash the President for NOT panicking the nation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The early projections actually make Trump look worse than ever.  The original projections along with the seriousness and airborne nature of the virus were told to Trump in January.   And apparently Trump thought that 1.5 million dead americans was an acceptable death toll.
> 
> So he "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing, its the flu.  Why scare a bunch of sane people besides you wackos with misinformation??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Bible also tell you it's the flu? It's not, by the way. The flu is caused by the influenza virus while COVID-19 is caused by the novel coronavirus. The flu is in the Orthomyxoviridae family of viruses while COVID-19 is in the Coronaviridae family.
Click to expand...

Wasnt talking about virus families was talking about severity impact.


----------



## playtime

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You snowflakes REALLY want to say anything about 'real numbers' right now in this thread when the topic is how Desperate snowflakes are attempting to bash the President for NOT panicking the nation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The early projections actually make Trump look worse than ever.  The original projections along with the seriousness and airborne nature of the virus were told to Trump in January.   And apparently Trump thought that 1.5 million dead americans was an acceptable death toll.
> 
> So he "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing, its the flu.  Why scare a bunch of sane people besides you wackos with misinformation??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Bible also tell you it's the flu? It's not, by the way. The flu is caused by the influenza virus while COVID-19 is caused by the novel coronavirus. The flu is in the Orthomyxoviridae family of viruses while COVID-19 is in the Coronaviridae family.
Click to expand...


i remember kellyanne conway trying to peddle that covid19 was the flu & that the '19' stood for the '19th strain'.

holy crap batman - & i saw that repeated on the board.


----------



## jbrownson0831

playtime said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You snowflakes REALLY want to say anything about 'real numbers' right now in this thread when the topic is how Desperate snowflakes are attempting to bash the President for NOT panicking the nation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The early projections actually make Trump look worse than ever.  The original projections along with the seriousness and airborne nature of the virus were told to Trump in January.   And apparently Trump thought that 1.5 million dead americans was an acceptable death toll.
> 
> So he "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing, its the flu.  Why scare a bunch of sane people besides you wackos with misinformation??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Bible also tell you it's the flu? It's not, by the way. The flu is caused by the influenza virus while COVID-19 is caused by the novel coronavirus. The flu is in the Orthomyxoviridae family of viruses while COVID-19 is in the Coronaviridae family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember kellyanne conway trying to peddle that covid19 was the flu & that the '19' stood for the '19th strain'.
> 
> holy crap batman - & i saw that repeated on the board.
Click to expand...

The only strain I see here is libbers trying to justify their views.


----------



## meaner gene

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Trying to influence? You don’t think US tries to influence foreign governments and its people?


Yup, we keep overthrowing democratic governments, and replacing them with dictators.

That's how we spread democracy?  Right?


----------



## WEATHER53

For months the infection rate has been one out of every 16-20 people and you have to get over 100 infected people for One to die.
That’s a hoax


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to influence? You don’t think US tries to influence foreign governments and its people?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, we keep overthrowing democratic governments, and replacing them with dictators.
> 
> That's how we spread democracy?  Right?
Click to expand...

Awwww where's Obammy to get up and apologize for mean ole USA right???


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wills would no be enforceable, and whoever grabbed Aunt Zeldas mink coat, gets to keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit.  Couples could just agree to a contract for property ownership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the government can enforce contracts.
> 
> You're jumping the shark.
Click to expand...


Right.  Enforcing contracts is one of the few legitimate functions of government.  So now I'm an anarchist?  The voices in your head told you that?


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> He was saying if you have more testing then more of the cases are identified.  He was not saying that they wouldn't have died, just the cases may not have been identified as covid.
> 
> You know that because duh.   All you have to be is functionally not retarded


Actually he's saying that doctors can't diagnose an illness without a test.  That they can't determine from the symptoms and progression of an illness, identify what it is.  They can't tell what the person has, without a test to confirm it.


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Deaths
> 
> Florida - 139
> North Carolina - 51
> Alabama - 32
> Tennessee - 30
> Mississippi - 28
> 
> By comparison
> 
> New York - 13
> New Jersey - 8
> 
> Which states are doing a better job keeping their people alive?
> 
> That's the death rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No its not.....the mortality rate is deaths to total cases....NY and NJ already killed their global leading totals.  People either left there or died already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're putting Trumps sins onto the states.  Those deaths occurred when they had no control over Trump allowing thousands of infections from europe flood into the US.
> 
> After Trump put travel restrictions in place, those same states that suffered, now excell at keeping their people safe.
> 
> New York had 13 new deaths, while Florida had 139.
Click to expand...


You can spin everything to that Democrat farts don't stink, can't you?

So while Biden was attacking Trump for travel restrictions, you're holding Democrats blameless for travel.

On another topic, how's the kool-aid today?  What's your favorite flavor?


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are deaths in every state.  States with the most testing identifying more cases will have more deaths, the virus does have percentages.  But in the red states very few die compared to the number infected.
> 
> 
> 
> New York, 13 new deaths
> Florida 139 new deaths.
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you lied that Trump is to blame, it was the governors.  Most of the deaths* were* in blue States, I see why you want to deflect that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're deflecting, since current numbers most of new deaths *are* in red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are deaths in every state.  States with the most testing identifying more cases will have more deaths, the virus does have percentages.  But in the red states very few die compared to the number infected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do the math.
Click to expand...


New York - 32.6K deaths
Florida - 12.6K deaths

Florida population is > New York

Do the math


----------



## Camp

kaz said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you lied that Trump is to blame, it was the governors.  Most of the deaths* were* in blue States, I see why you want to deflect that
> 
> 
> 
> You're deflecting, since current numbers most of new deaths *are* in red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are deaths in every state.  States with the most testing identifying more cases will have more deaths, the virus does have percentages.  But in the red states very few die compared to the number infected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should read your post over again and figure out why it is so wacky. However, maybe you really believe testing is responsible for people dying from COVID-19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what he meant, stop being a dumb ass.
> 
> He was saying if you have more testing then more of the cases are identified.  He was not saying that they wouldn't have died, just the cases may not have been identified as covid.
> 
> You know that because duh.   All you have to be is functionally not retarded
Click to expand...

Not my job to be an interpreter for what people write when they have difficulty articulating or writing coherent sentences.  People think because they give Trump passes and leeway they should get passes and leeway also, just for being a trumpoholic.


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was saying if you have more testing then more of the cases are identified.  He was not saying that they wouldn't have died, just the cases may not have been identified as covid.
> 
> You know that because duh.   All you have to be is functionally not retarded
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he's saying that doctors can't diagnose an illness without a test.  That they can't determine from the symptoms and progression of an illness, identify what it is.  They can't tell what the person has, without a test to confirm it.
Click to expand...

Not really, but we are trying to document this virus and without testing the numbers are inaccurate.  And when you increase testing, then of course the virus metrics apply.


----------



## kaz

WEATHER53 said:


> Fake thread title again
> I guess the one moderators efforts to end that were overridden?



Yep, apparently so


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> Also, note the first time you compared the German government in 2020 to 1940era and now you changed that to WWI and WWII.  Don't think you got away with that slight of hand.



Why lie?  Here's my statement once more for the record.  No reference to Hitler or Nazi's.

*Historically Germany killed more innocent people than any other country.  But that doesn't reflect their current behavior.*


----------



## kaz

Camp said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you lied that Trump is to blame, it was the governors.  Most of the deaths* were* in blue States, I see why you want to deflect that
> 
> 
> 
> You're deflecting, since current numbers most of new deaths *are* in red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are deaths in every state.  States with the most testing identifying more cases will have more deaths, the virus does have percentages.  But in the red states very few die compared to the number infected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should read your post over again and figure out why it is so wacky. However, maybe you really believe testing is responsible for people dying from COVID-19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what he meant, stop being a dumb ass.
> 
> He was saying if you have more testing then more of the cases are identified.  He was not saying that they wouldn't have died, just the cases may not have been identified as covid.
> 
> You know that because duh.   All you have to be is functionally not retarded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my job to be an interpreter for what people write when they have difficulty articulating or writing coherent sentences.  People think because they give Trump passes and leeway they should get passes and leeway also, just for being a trumpoholic.
Click to expand...


What he wrote was crystal clear.   You were being a dick.  You knew what he said.

There is no clarity he could have written it with that would have satisfied it when you ran it through your partisan filter


----------



## jbrownson0831

kaz said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are deaths in every state.  States with the most testing identifying more cases will have more deaths, the virus does have percentages.  But in the red states very few die compared to the number infected.
> 
> 
> 
> New York, 13 new deaths
> Florida 139 new deaths.
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you lied that Trump is to blame, it was the governors.  Most of the deaths* were* in blue States, I see why you want to deflect that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're deflecting, since current numbers most of new deaths *are* in red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are deaths in every state.  States with the most testing identifying more cases will have more deaths, the virus does have percentages.  But in the red states very few die compared to the number infected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do the math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New York - 32.6K deaths
> Florida - 12.6K deaths
> 
> Florida population is > New York
> 
> Do the math
Click to expand...

589 deaths/million for Florida, 1703/million for NY.....and another popular Dem governor in NJ with the libbers is at 1819/million


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was saying if you have more testing then more of the cases are identified.  He was not saying that they wouldn't have died, just the cases may not have been identified as covid.
> 
> You know that because duh.   All you have to be is functionally not retarded
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he's saying that doctors can't diagnose an illness without a test.  That they can't determine from the symptoms and progression of an illness, identify what it is.  They can't tell what the person has, without a test to confirm it.
Click to expand...


That isn't what he said.  What you wrote appears to be very agenda driven.

First, it depends on the illness. But it's true with covid19 they can't make a confirmed diagnosis without a test.   Your point?


----------



## jbrownson0831

jbrownson0831 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are deaths in every state.  States with the most testing identifying more cases will have more deaths, the virus does have percentages.  But in the red states very few die compared to the number infected.
> 
> 
> 
> New York, 13 new deaths
> Florida 139 new deaths.
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you lied that Trump is to blame, it was the governors.  Most of the deaths* were* in blue States, I see why you want to deflect that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're deflecting, since current numbers most of new deaths *are* in red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are deaths in every state.  States with the most testing identifying more cases will have more deaths, the virus does have percentages.  But in the red states very few die compared to the number infected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do the math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New York - 32.6K deaths
> Florida - 12.6K deaths
> 
> Florida population is > New York
> 
> Do the math
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 589 deaths/million for Florida, 1703/million for NY.....and another popular Dem governor in NJ with the libbers is at 1819/million
Click to expand...

But hey, the President had them handcuffed and locked up so how could they possibly function in their states when the virus hit??


----------



## basquebromance

The microphone is really like a microscope...When you hear Trump's voice it’s much larger than the words on the page


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, note the first time you compared the German government in 2020 to 1940era and now you changed that to WWI and WWII.  Don't think you got away with that slight of hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why lie?  Here's my statement once more for the record.  No reference to Hitler or Nazi's.
> 
> *Historically Germany killed more innocent people than any other country.  But that doesn't reflect their current behavior.*
Click to expand...


So when you said, "Historically Germany killed more innocent people than any other country," you weren't referring to Nazis.

How stupid do you think you are exactly?


----------



## meaner gene

jbrownson0831 said:


> Not really, but we are trying to document this virus and without testing the numbers are inaccurate.  And when you increase testing, then of course the virus metrics apply.


Testing is for asymptomatic cases, and for telling people to isolate to keep it from spreading.
 Testing has no diagnostic purpose.

They don't hospitalize people because they tested positive.  They don't begin any sort of treatment because they tested positive.  As as I said, testing has no diagnostic purpose.

Doctors treat patients according to the symptoms they present, not according to a positive or negative covid-19 test.


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, but we are trying to document this virus and without testing the numbers are inaccurate.  And when you increase testing, then of course the virus metrics apply.
> 
> 
> 
> Testing is for asymptomatic cases, and for telling people to isolate to keep it from spreading.
> Testing has no diagnostic purpose.
> 
> They don't hospitalize people because they tested positive.  They don't begin any sort of treatment because they tested positive.  As as I said, testing has no diagnostic purpose.
> 
> Doctors treat patients according to the symptoms they present, not according to a positive or negative covid-19 test.
Click to expand...


Bull shit.  They know it's a virus, but they don't know for certain without a test.  You're just making your shit up as you go


----------



## Faun

Quasar44 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s called being a great leader and avoiding hysteria
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Yeah, Impeached Trump would never want to cause a panic.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

meaner gene said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to influence? You don’t think US tries to influence foreign governments and its people?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, we keep overthrowing democratic governments, and replacing them with dictators.
> 
> That's how we spread democracy?  Right?
Click to expand...

Example? So you hate America. Got it.


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, but we are trying to document this virus and without testing the numbers are inaccurate.  And when you increase testing, then of course the virus metrics apply.
> 
> 
> 
> Testing is for asymptomatic cases, and for telling people to isolate to keep it from spreading.
> Testing has no diagnostic purpose.
> 
> They don't hospitalize people because they tested positive.  They don't begin any sort of treatment because they tested positive.  As as I said, testing has no diagnostic purpose.
> 
> Doctors treat patients according to the symptoms they present, not according to a positive or negative covid-19 test.
Click to expand...

Liberals screamed early on for more testing more testing...now you seem to be saying testing isnt that important?  Fine by me, stop using the number of cases to attack the President then.


----------



## DBA

Faun said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.
> 
> So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie, you moron. He was 100% correct. The science has proven Trump right and proven the TDS afflicted morons such as yourself wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in public he said it's like the flu which kills between 25,000 and 69,000 per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It *IS* like the flu, you fucking moron.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dayum, there is nothing of his you won't swallow, is there? No, it's not like the flu. It's far deadlier. Which is what he told Woodward in private though he later lied to America.
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,000 in the U.S. out of 6,749,289 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9% nearly 30 times deadlier than the "regular flu."
> 
> That makes COVID-19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not arguing for or against how lethal or not COVID is, but you do realize that it is likely that far, far, far more people have had COVID, likely as many or more than the 59 million you posted for the flu. Also, unlike the flu, COVID is likely listed as the cause of death much more frequently than the common flu due to the coding guidance issued by the CDC. If this is the case, which it is, the death rate for COVID is much smaller than 2.9%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're delusional. There is literally zero evidence there have been more than 59 million cases of COVID-19 in tbe U.S. Shit, that's more than double the known cases in the entire world and we comprise only about 4% of the population.
Click to expand...


And how many tests have been given worldwide?

Even if we believe the low infection numbers, sounds like you are saying that COVID is blow out of proportion too, just in a different way. By the numbers you believe 0.04% of the world's population has contracted COVID and 0.01% have died from it.  What is all the panic about if you believe these numbers?

You can't have it both ways.


----------



## meaner gene

kaz said:


> Also, note the first time you compared the German government in 2020 to 1940era and now you changed that to WWI and WWII.  Don't think you got away with that slight of hand.





meaner gene said:


> Why lie?  Here's my statement once more for the record.  No reference to Hitler or Nazi's.
> 
> *Historically Germany killed more innocent people than any other country.  But that doesn't reflect their current behavior.*





kaz said:


> So when you said, "Historically Germany killed more innocent people than any other country," you weren't referring to Nazis.
> 
> How stupid do you think you are exactly?


Do you have some sort of Hitler or Nazi complex.  Somebody says Germany, you think Nazi?

You know that represents less than a decade of German history.

So let's try it again.  Let me mention Germany, and you can show you're hooked on HItler.


----------



## Faun

easyt65 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden just gave an abysmal outdoor speech in which he claimed President Trump had mystical powers over nature and was responsible for fires, floods, hurricanes, hurricane-force winds, and other natural disasters...and stated if President Trump is re-elected these will get worse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mystic powers are cognitive thought.  The ant and the grasshopper.  Like buying insurance.
> It's preparation for natural disasters, rather then spend twice the effort to try to blame lack of federal preparation on somebody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WTF ARE YOU BABBLING ABOUT?
> 
> You sound like Dementia Joe!  I point out that Biden publicly stated that Trump is responsible for fires, floods, hurricanes, etc,... and that these things will get worse if Trump wins re-election, and you respond by babbling something about the 'ant and grasshopper' story, INSURANCE and 'preparing' for the natural disasters Dementia Joe says Trump mystically controls?
> 
> It seems the same guy who writes Joe's teleprompter comments is writing yours, too.
Click to expand...

So what that he said that? He didn't mean it. Even if he did mean it, it was just hyperbole. But if it wasn't hyperbole, you just didn't understand him. If you did understand him, he was just joking. And if he wasn't joking, he was trolling you.


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're voting for Democrats.  What about that confuses you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm voting the  one who isn't a fascist in the making.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know what a fascist is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *donny donny don don don is going for the gold:*
> 
> Political scientist Dr. Lawrence Britt recently wrote an article about fascism (“Fascism Anyone?,” Free Inquiry, Spring 2003, page 20).
> 
> Studying the fascist regimes of Hitler (Germany), Mussolini (Italy), Franco (Spain), Suharto (Indonesia), and Pinochet (Chile), Dr. Britt found they all had 14 elements in common. He calls these the identifying characteristics of fascism. The excerpt is in accordance with the magazine’s policy.
> 
> 
> The 14 characteristics are:
> 
> *Powerful and Continuing Nationalism*
> 
> Fascist regimes tend to make constant use of patriotic mottoes, slogans, symbols, songs, and other paraphernalia. Flags are seen everywhere, as are flag symbols on clothing and in public displays.
> 
> *Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights*
> 
> Because of fear of enemies and the need for security, the people in fascist regimes are persuaded that human rights can be ignored in certain cases because of “need.” The people tend to look the other way or even approve of torture, summary executions, assassinations, long incarcerations of prisoners, etc.
> 
> *Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause*
> 
> The people are rallied into a unifying patriotic frenzy over the need to eliminate a perceived common threat or foe: racial , ethnic or religious minorities; liberals; communists; socialists, terrorists, etc.
> 
> *Supremacy of the Military*
> 
> Even when there are widespread domestic problems, the military is given a disproportionate amount of government funding, and the domestic agenda is neglected. Soldiers and military service are glamorized.
> 
> *Rampant Sexism*
> 
> The governments of fascist nations tend to be almost exclusively male-dominated. Under fascist regimes, traditional gender roles are made more rigid. Opposition to abortion is high, as is homophobia and anti-gay legislation and national policy.
> 
> *Controlled Mass Media*
> 
> Sometimes the media is directly controlled by the government, but in other cases, the media is indirectly controlled by government regulation, or sympathetic media spokespeople and executives. Censorship, especially in war time, is very common.
> 
> *Obsession with National Security*
> 
> Fear is used as a motivational tool by the government over the masses.
> 
> *Religion and Government are Intertwined*
> 
> Governments in fascist nations tend to use the most common religion in the nation as a tool to manipulate public opinion. Religious rhetoric and terminology is common from government leaders, even when the major tenets of the religion are diametrically opposed to the government’s policies or actions.
> 
> *Corporate Power is Protected*
> 
> The industrial and business aristocracy of a fascist nation often are the ones who put the government leaders into power, creating a mutually beneficial business/government relationship and power elite.
> 
> *Labor Power is Suppressed*
> 
> Because the organizing power of labor is the only real threat to a fascist government, labor unions are either eliminated entirely, or are severely suppressed .
> 
> *Disdain for Intellectuals and the Arts*
> 
> Fascist nations tend to promote and tolerate open hostility to higher education, and academia. It is not uncommon for professors and other academics to be censored or even arrested. Free expression in the arts is openly attacked, and governments often refuse to fund the arts.
> 
> *Obsession with Crime and Punishment*
> 
> Under fascist regimes, the police are given almost limitless power to enforce laws. The people are often willing to overlook police abuses and even forego civil liberties in the name of patriotism. There is often a national police force with virtually unlimited power in fascist nations.
> 
> *Rampant Cronyism and Corruption*
> 
> Fascist regimes almost always are governed by groups of friends and associates who appoint each other to government positions and use governmental power and authority to protect their friends from accountability. It is not uncommon in fascist regimes for national resources and even treasures to be appropriated or even outright stolen by government leaders.
> 
> *Fraudulent Elections*
> 
> Sometimes elections in fascist nations are a complete sham. Other times elections are manipulated by smear campaigns against or even assassination of opposition candidates, use of legislation to control voting numbers or political district boundaries, and manipulation of the media. Fascist nations also typically use their judiciaries to manipulate or control elections.
> 
> The original source of this article is Free Inquiry Magazine
> Copyright © Lawrence Britt, Free Inquiry Magazine, 2004
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, what a miss with Trump.  Only a couple of those are like him.  Bill Clinton would be the closest to this.  Hillary closely behind.  Nancy Pelosi has it pretty well covered.  This is scary. And you're voting for Democrats?  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 389048
> 
> you fergot the black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump didn't ferget the black man, no sir.  lowest unemployement among blacks in history.  defend that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you made the claim - don't just regurgitate president dotard.
> 
> you cough up non biased credible links to prove it.....
Click to expand...

here you go, when I threw it up, it was really easy to do.  it's called the internet.









						Black unemployment rate falls to a record low | CNN Business
					

The black unemployment rate fell to a record low in August, helped by a jump in the number of black women on the job.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## percysunshine

William Casey is laughing his ass off...


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, note the first time you compared the German government in 2020 to 1940era and now you changed that to WWI and WWII.  Don't think you got away with that slight of hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why lie?  Here's my statement once more for the record.  No reference to Hitler or Nazi's.
> 
> *Historically Germany killed more innocent people than any other country.  But that doesn't reflect their current behavior.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when you said, "Historically Germany killed more innocent people than any other country," you weren't referring to Nazis.
> 
> How stupid do you think you are exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have some sort of Hitler or Nazi complex.  Somebody says Germany, you think Nazi?
> 
> You know that represents less than a decade of German history.
> 
> So let's try it again.  Let me mention Germany, and you can show you're hooked on HItler.
Click to expand...

well they came from germany.  derpping around again huh?


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> As as I said, testing has no diagnostic purpose.
> 
> Doctors treat patients according to the symptoms they present, not according to a positive or negative covid-19 test.





kaz said:


> Bull shit.  They know it's a virus, but they don't know for certain without a test.  You're just making your shit up as you go



Are you stupid?  What doctor would start treating an asymptomatic coronavirus patient, based on a positive test.

What doctor would ignore coronavirus symptoms, send somebody home with a fever, a cough and trouble breathing based on a negative test.


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, note the first time you compared the German government in 2020 to 1940era and now you changed that to WWI and WWII.  Don't think you got away with that slight of hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why lie?  Here's my statement once more for the record.  No reference to Hitler or Nazi's.
> 
> *Historically Germany killed more innocent people than any other country.  But that doesn't reflect their current behavior.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when you said, "Historically Germany killed more innocent people than any other country," you weren't referring to Nazis.
> 
> How stupid do you think you are exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have some sort of Hitler or Nazi complex.  Somebody says Germany, you think Nazi?
> 
> You know that represents less than a decade of German history.
> 
> So let's try it again.  Let me mention Germany, and you can show you're hooked on HItler.
Click to expand...


When you talk about Germans killing people, you DON'T first think of Nazis?  LOL.  Sure you don't.

I like you guys comparing Cuomo to Hitler though. That's pretty funny


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> Testing is for asymptomatic cases, and for telling people to isolate to keep it from spreading.
> Testing has no diagnostic purpose.





jbrownson0831 said:


> Liberals screamed early on for more testing more testing...now you seem to be saying testing isnt that important?  Fine by me, stop using the number of cases to attack the President then.


Read what I said.


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> As as I said, testing has no diagnostic purpose.
> 
> Doctors treat patients according to the symptoms they present, not according to a positive or negative covid-19 test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit.  They know it's a virus, but they don't know for certain without a test.  You're just making your shit up as you go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you stupid?  What doctor would start treating an asymptomatic coronavirus patient, based on a positive test.
> 
> What doctor would ignore coronavirus symptoms, send somebody home with a fever, a cough and trouble breathing based on a negative test.
Click to expand...


I like how you asked I'm stupid then argued against a bunch of shit you made up and I didn't say.  Funny stuff


----------



## jbrownson0831

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Testing is for asymptomatic cases, and for telling people to isolate to keep it from spreading.
> Testing has no diagnostic purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals screamed early on for more testing more testing...now you seem to be saying testing isnt that important?  Fine by me, stop using the number of cases to attack the President then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read what I said.
Click to expand...

I tried to.


----------



## WEATHER53

You have to test almost 2300  people to get to 130 infecteds and One of which will die And 85% of that One death are over 65 with 2-3 life taking prexisting conditions.
I think the above shows 4 types of examples of what an ovrreactive hoax  this is


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> Do you have some sort of Hitler or Nazi complex.  Somebody says Germany, you think Nazi?
> 
> You know that represents less than a decade of German history.
> 
> So let's try it again.  Let me mention Germany, and you can show you're hooked on HItler.





kaz said:


> When you talk about Germans killing people, you DON'T first think of Nazis?  LOL.  Sure you don't.


No matter what I think, I don't claim that's what the person posting it thought.

You claimed I was talking about Nazi's when I was talking about German history, which didn't start in 1939


----------



## jbrownson0831

WEATHER53 said:


> You have to test almost 2300  people to get to 130 infecteds and One of which will die And 85% of that One death are over 65 with 2-3 life taking prexisting conditions.
> I think the above shows 4 types of examples of what an ovrreactive hoax  this is


...but impeachment didn't work.....


----------



## eddiew

DECISIONS DECISIONS   Who to believe  Azog ,,or Gates?
As parts of the United States continue to grapple with increasing cases of COVID-19, the disease caused by coronavirus, Bill Gates blasted the country’s overall response to the pandemic.

“You know, this has been a mismanaged situation every step of the way,” the Microsoft (MSFT) co-founder and billionaire said in an interview with STAT News. “It’s shocking. It’s unbelievable — the fact that we would be among the worst in the world.”


Gates added that the variety of missteps by the U.S. government, from testing to issuing guidance to new hires, were baffling.

“The administration’s now hired this Stanford guy who has no background at all just because he agrees with their crackpot theories,” Gates said of Dr. Scott Atlas, the president’s new coronavirus advisor.


Bill Gates answers questions after giving a lecture on international aid to parliamentarians and guests in the Robing Room of the House of Lords in the Palace of Westminster, London. (PHOTO: REUTERS/Tim Ireland/Pool).
More
Melinda Gates, in a separate interview with Axios, concurred with her husband’s opinion.

“We’ve had terrible leadership on this issue, quite frankly,” the co-chair of the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation said. “And science should never be politicized. Science is about getting at the truth. Science is what moves society forward.” 

She added that the government has also effectively “neutered” the Centers for Disease Control & Prevention (CDC), which was “set up originally to give sound medical advice,” rendering it unable to do its job, hence compounding the COVID-19 response.

There are currently more than than 6.5 million confirmed COVID-19 cases in the U.S., which outpaces other developing countries like India (4.9 million cases), Brazil (4.3 million cases), and Russia (1 million cases).

The lockdowns accompanying the pandemic have resulted in an economic recession, with millions of Americans losing jobs. Nearly 1 in 5 Americans are still worried about losing their job in the next 12 months.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> DECISIONS DECISIONS   Who to believe  Azog ,,or Gates?
> As parts of the United States continue to grapple with increasing cases of COVID-19, the disease caused by coronavirus, Bill Gates blasted the country’s overall response to the pandemic.
> 
> “You know, this has been a mismanaged situation every step of the way,” the Microsoft (MSFT) co-founder and billionaire said in an interview with STAT News. “It’s shocking. It’s unbelievable — the fact that we would be among the worst in the world.”
> 
> 
> Gates added that the variety of missteps by the U.S. government, from testing to issuing guidance to new hires, were baffling.
> 
> “The administration’s now hired this Stanford guy who has no background at all just because he agrees with their crackpot theories,” Gates said of Dr. Scott Atlas, the president’s new coronavirus advisor.
> 
> 
> Bill Gates answers questions after giving a lecture on international aid to parliamentarians and guests in the Robing Room of the House of Lords in the Palace of Westminster, London. (PHOTO: REUTERS/Tim Ireland/Pool).
> More
> Melinda Gates, in a separate interview with Axios, concurred with her husband’s opinion.
> 
> “We’ve had terrible leadership on this issue, quite frankly,” the co-chair of the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation said. “And science should never be politicized. Science is about getting at the truth. Science is what moves society forward.”
> 
> She added that the government has also effectively “neutered” the Centers for Disease Control & Prevention (CDC), which was “set up originally to give sound medical advice,” rendering it unable to do its job, hence compounding the COVID-19 response.
> 
> There are currently more than than 6.5 million confirmed COVID-19 cases in the U.S., which outpaces other developing countries like India (4.9 million cases), Brazil (4.3 million cases), and Russia (1 million cases).
> 
> The lockdowns accompanying the pandemic have resulted in an economic recession, with millions of Americans losing jobs. Nearly 1 in 5 Americans are still worried about losing their job in the next 12 months.


But your libber buddy here just said cases are not important so why do you keep harping on them???


----------



## DBA

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> As as I said, testing has no diagnostic purpose.
> 
> Doctors treat patients according to the symptoms they present, not according to a positive or negative covid-19 test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit.  They know it's a virus, but they don't know for certain without a test.  You're just making your shit up as you go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you stupid?  What doctor would start treating an asymptomatic coronavirus patient, based on a positive test.
> 
> What doctor would ignore coronavirus symptoms, send somebody home with a fever, a cough and trouble breathing based on a negative test.
Click to expand...


Doctors will begin some treatment of symptomatic patients, however, they want the test to confirm that COVID is the cause of the illness so more directed treatment can be given.


----------



## kaz

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have some sort of Hitler or Nazi complex.  Somebody says Germany, you think Nazi?
> 
> You know that represents less than a decade of German history.
> 
> So let's try it again.  Let me mention Germany, and you can show you're hooked on HItler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you talk about Germans killing people, you DON'T first think of Nazis?  LOL.  Sure you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter what I think, I don't claim that's what the person posting it thought.
> 
> You claimed I was talking about Nazi's when I was talking about German history, which didn't start in 1939
Click to expand...


OK, once again you're just bickering over a minor point.   My point was comparing German history to what the same PEOPLE in the Democrats party did five months ago is moronic.  You're arguing we can't hold Cuomo for his personal actions FIVE MONTHS AGO.

And wow, the hypocrisy over that with Trump who you blame for every action he ever took in his life as well as even things he didn't say but you put words in his mouth.  You're just completely disingenuous


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> DECISIONS DECISIONS   Who to believe  Azog ,,or Gates?
> As parts of the United States continue to grapple with increasing cases of COVID-19, the disease caused by coronavirus, Bill Gates blasted the country’s overall response to the pandemic.
> 
> “You know, this has been a mismanaged situation every step of the way,” the Microsoft (MSFT) co-founder and billionaire said in an interview with STAT News. “It’s shocking. It’s unbelievable — the fact that we would be among the worst in the world.”
> 
> 
> Gates added that the variety of missteps by the U.S. government, from testing to issuing guidance to new hires, were baffling.
> 
> “The administration’s now hired this Stanford guy who has no background at all just because he agrees with their crackpot theories,” Gates said of Dr. Scott Atlas, the president’s new coronavirus advisor.
> 
> 
> Bill Gates answers questions after giving a lecture on international aid to parliamentarians and guests in the Robing Room of the House of Lords in the Palace of Westminster, London. (PHOTO: REUTERS/Tim Ireland/Pool).
> More
> Melinda Gates, in a separate interview with Axios, concurred with her husband’s opinion.
> 
> “We’ve had terrible leadership on this issue, quite frankly,” the co-chair of the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation said. “And science should never be politicized. Science is about getting at the truth. Science is what moves society forward.”
> 
> She added that the government has also effectively “neutered” the Centers for Disease Control & Prevention (CDC), which was “set up originally to give sound medical advice,” rendering it unable to do its job, hence compounding the COVID-19 response.
> 
> There are currently more than than 6.5 million confirmed COVID-19 cases in the U.S., which outpaces other developing countries like India (4.9 million cases), Brazil (4.3 million cases), and Russia (1 million cases).
> 
> The lockdowns accompanying the pandemic have resulted in an economic recession, with millions of Americans losing jobs. Nearly 1 in 5 Americans are still worried about losing their job in the next 12 months.
> 
> 
> 
> But your libber buddy here just said cases are not important so why do you keep harping on them???
Click to expand...

Not important??  Unless it's you or a loved one


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> DECISIONS DECISIONS   Who to believe  Azog ,,or Gates?
> As parts of the United States continue to grapple with increasing cases of COVID-19, the disease caused by coronavirus, Bill Gates blasted the country’s overall response to the pandemic.
> 
> “You know, this has been a mismanaged situation every step of the way,” the Microsoft (MSFT) co-founder and billionaire said in an interview with STAT News. “It’s shocking. It’s unbelievable — the fact that we would be among the worst in the world.”
> 
> 
> Gates added that the variety of missteps by the U.S. government, from testing to issuing guidance to new hires, were baffling.
> 
> “The administration’s now hired this Stanford guy who has no background at all just because he agrees with their crackpot theories,” Gates said of Dr. Scott Atlas, the president’s new coronavirus advisor.
> 
> 
> Bill Gates answers questions after giving a lecture on international aid to parliamentarians and guests in the Robing Room of the House of Lords in the Palace of Westminster, London. (PHOTO: REUTERS/Tim Ireland/Pool).
> More
> Melinda Gates, in a separate interview with Axios, concurred with her husband’s opinion.
> 
> “We’ve had terrible leadership on this issue, quite frankly,” the co-chair of the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation said. “And science should never be politicized. Science is about getting at the truth. Science is what moves society forward.”
> 
> She added that the government has also effectively “neutered” the Centers for Disease Control & Prevention (CDC), which was “set up originally to give sound medical advice,” rendering it unable to do its job, hence compounding the COVID-19 response.
> 
> There are currently more than than 6.5 million confirmed COVID-19 cases in the U.S., which outpaces other developing countries like India (4.9 million cases), Brazil (4.3 million cases), and Russia (1 million cases).
> 
> The lockdowns accompanying the pandemic have resulted in an economic recession, with millions of Americans losing jobs. Nearly 1 in 5 Americans are still worried about losing their job in the next 12 months.
> 
> 
> 
> But your libber buddy here just said cases are not important so why do you keep harping on them???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not important??  Unless it's you or a loved one
Click to expand...

Hey I think testing and case documentation is critical and have said so.


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> still waiting on a link or 2 proving yer claim, pops. maybe some spinach will get yer ass in gear?


i'm happy to share data.  why aren't you?


----------



## jc456

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> DECISIONS DECISIONS   Who to believe  Azog ,,or Gates?
> As parts of the United States continue to grapple with increasing cases of COVID-19, the disease caused by coronavirus, Bill Gates blasted the country’s overall response to the pandemic.
> 
> “You know, this has been a mismanaged situation every step of the way,” the Microsoft (MSFT) co-founder and billionaire said in an interview with STAT News. “It’s shocking. It’s unbelievable — the fact that we would be among the worst in the world.”
> 
> 
> Gates added that the variety of missteps by the U.S. government, from testing to issuing guidance to new hires, were baffling.
> 
> “The administration’s now hired this Stanford guy who has no background at all just because he agrees with their crackpot theories,” Gates said of Dr. Scott Atlas, the president’s new coronavirus advisor.
> 
> 
> Bill Gates answers questions after giving a lecture on international aid to parliamentarians and guests in the Robing Room of the House of Lords in the Palace of Westminster, London. (PHOTO: REUTERS/Tim Ireland/Pool).
> More
> Melinda Gates, in a separate interview with Axios, concurred with her husband’s opinion.
> 
> “We’ve had terrible leadership on this issue, quite frankly,” the co-chair of the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation said. “And science should never be politicized. Science is about getting at the truth. Science is what moves society forward.”
> 
> She added that the government has also effectively “neutered” the Centers for Disease Control & Prevention (CDC), which was “set up originally to give sound medical advice,” rendering it unable to do its job, hence compounding the COVID-19 response.
> 
> There are currently more than than 6.5 million confirmed COVID-19 cases in the U.S., which outpaces other developing countries like India (4.9 million cases), Brazil (4.3 million cases), and Russia (1 million cases).
> 
> The lockdowns accompanying the pandemic have resulted in an economic recession, with millions of Americans losing jobs. Nearly 1 in 5 Americans are still worried about losing their job in the next 12 months.
> 
> 
> 
> But your libber buddy here just said cases are not important so why do you keep harping on them???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not important??  Unless it's you or a loved one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I think testing and case documentation is critical and have said so.
Click to expand...

What does it prove exactly?


----------



## jc456

percysunshine said:


> William Casey is laughing his ass off...


did he see you?


----------



## WEATHER53

Every type of number has been decreasing for three months


----------



## jbrownson0831

jc456 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> DECISIONS DECISIONS   Who to believe  Azog ,,or Gates?
> As parts of the United States continue to grapple with increasing cases of COVID-19, the disease caused by coronavirus, Bill Gates blasted the country’s overall response to the pandemic.
> 
> “You know, this has been a mismanaged situation every step of the way,” the Microsoft (MSFT) co-founder and billionaire said in an interview with STAT News. “It’s shocking. It’s unbelievable — the fact that we would be among the worst in the world.”
> 
> 
> Gates added that the variety of missteps by the U.S. government, from testing to issuing guidance to new hires, were baffling.
> 
> “The administration’s now hired this Stanford guy who has no background at all just because he agrees with their crackpot theories,” Gates said of Dr. Scott Atlas, the president’s new coronavirus advisor.
> 
> 
> Bill Gates answers questions after giving a lecture on international aid to parliamentarians and guests in the Robing Room of the House of Lords in the Palace of Westminster, London. (PHOTO: REUTERS/Tim Ireland/Pool).
> More
> Melinda Gates, in a separate interview with Axios, concurred with her husband’s opinion.
> 
> “We’ve had terrible leadership on this issue, quite frankly,” the co-chair of the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation said. “And science should never be politicized. Science is about getting at the truth. Science is what moves society forward.”
> 
> She added that the government has also effectively “neutered” the Centers for Disease Control & Prevention (CDC), which was “set up originally to give sound medical advice,” rendering it unable to do its job, hence compounding the COVID-19 response.
> 
> There are currently more than than 6.5 million confirmed COVID-19 cases in the U.S., which outpaces other developing countries like India (4.9 million cases), Brazil (4.3 million cases), and Russia (1 million cases).
> 
> The lockdowns accompanying the pandemic have resulted in an economic recession, with millions of Americans losing jobs. Nearly 1 in 5 Americans are still worried about losing their job in the next 12 months.
> 
> 
> 
> But your libber buddy here just said cases are not important so why do you keep harping on them???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not important??  Unless it's you or a loved one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I think testing and case documentation is critical and have said so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does it prove exactly?
Click to expand...

Well for the flu results, for example, we estimate total cases and deaths yearly.  There is no case by case documentation.  And I am not sure how many diseases we actually attempt to track case by case.  But with covid thats all the left was whining for from the get go...testing testing...and the cases and deaths were always thrown out.  So, in my mind, the testing and total cases are the proof that it was inept Dem leadership that caused our issues since the mortality rate continues to dive with each day of testing.  Just my take.


----------



## percysunshine

jc456 said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> William Casey is laughing his ass off...
> 
> 
> 
> did he see you?
Click to expand...


I had a personal discussion with him on an Amtrak train out of Albany.

I chose not to try and sell a book from it.


----------



## jc456

kaz said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, note the first time you compared the German government in 2020 to 1940era and now you changed that to WWI and WWII.  Don't think you got away with that slight of hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why lie?  Here's my statement once more for the record.  No reference to Hitler or Nazi's.
> 
> *Historically Germany killed more innocent people than any other country.  But that doesn't reflect their current behavior.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when you said, "Historically Germany killed more innocent people than any other country," you weren't referring to Nazis.
> 
> How stupid do you think you are exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have some sort of Hitler or Nazi complex.  Somebody says Germany, you think Nazi?
> 
> You know that represents less than a decade of German history.
> 
> So let's try it again.  Let me mention Germany, and you can show you're hooked on HItler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you talk about Germans killing people, you DON'T first think of Nazis?  LOL.  Sure you don't.
> 
> I like you guys comparing Cuomo to Hitler though. That's pretty funny
Click to expand...

they must look like a muddy floor with foot prints all over themselves.  they constantly step on themselves.  it's hilarious.  The dude playtime doesn't know that Antifa won't allow free speech or that snowflakes need safe space or that the dems want to take guns.  It's remarkable they fall all over themselves leaving muddy footprints.


----------



## WEATHER53

jbrownson0831 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to test almost 2300  people to get to 130 infecteds and One of which will die And 85% of that One death are over 65 with 2-3 life taking prexisting conditions.
> I think the above shows 4 types of examples of what an ovrreactive hoax  this is
> 
> 
> 
> ...but impeachment didn't work.....
Click to expand...

They got halfway there but no further
Emoters try to sell that being charged equals being guilty.


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> DECISIONS DECISIONS   Who to believe  Azog ,,or Gates?
> As parts of the United States continue to grapple with increasing cases of COVID-19, the disease caused by coronavirus, Bill Gates blasted the country’s overall response to the pandemic.
> 
> “You know, this has been a mismanaged situation every step of the way,” the Microsoft (MSFT) co-founder and billionaire said in an interview with STAT News. “It’s shocking. It’s unbelievable — the fact that we would be among the worst in the world.”
> 
> 
> Gates added that the variety of missteps by the U.S. government, from testing to issuing guidance to new hires, were baffling.
> 
> “The administration’s now hired this Stanford guy who has no background at all just because he agrees with their crackpot theories,” Gates said of Dr. Scott Atlas, the president’s new coronavirus advisor.
> 
> 
> Bill Gates answers questions after giving a lecture on international aid to parliamentarians and guests in the Robing Room of the House of Lords in the Palace of Westminster, London. (PHOTO: REUTERS/Tim Ireland/Pool).
> More
> Melinda Gates, in a separate interview with Axios, concurred with her husband’s opinion.
> 
> “We’ve had terrible leadership on this issue, quite frankly,” the co-chair of the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation said. “And science should never be politicized. Science is about getting at the truth. Science is what moves society forward.”
> 
> She added that the government has also effectively “neutered” the Centers for Disease Control & Prevention (CDC), which was “set up originally to give sound medical advice,” rendering it unable to do its job, hence compounding the COVID-19 response.
> 
> There are currently more than than 6.5 million confirmed COVID-19 cases in the U.S., which outpaces other developing countries like India (4.9 million cases), Brazil (4.3 million cases), and Russia (1 million cases).
> 
> The lockdowns accompanying the pandemic have resulted in an economic recession, with millions of Americans losing jobs. Nearly 1 in 5 Americans are still worried about losing their job in the next 12 months.
> 
> 
> 
> But your libber buddy here just said cases are not important so why do you keep harping on them???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not important??  Unless it's you or a loved one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I think testing and case documentation is critical and have said so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does it prove exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well for the flu results, for example, we estimate total cases and deaths yearly.  There is no case by case documentation.  And I am not sure how many diseases we actually attempt to track case by case.  But with covid thats all the left was whining for from the get go...testing testing...and the cases and deaths were always thrown out.  So, in my mind, the testing and total cases are the proof that it was inept Dem leadership that caused our issues since the mortality rate continues to dive with each day of testing.  Just my take.
Click to expand...

Guess you didn't read what the Gates said?


----------



## eddiew

percysunshine said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> William Casey is laughing his ass off...
> 
> 
> 
> did he see you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a personal discussion with him on an Amtrak train out of Albany.
> 
> I chose not to try and sell a book from it.
Click to expand...

Lived 10 min from me in Roslyn LI


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> DECISIONS DECISIONS   Who to believe  Azog ,,or Gates?
> As parts of the United States continue to grapple with increasing cases of COVID-19, the disease caused by coronavirus, Bill Gates blasted the country’s overall response to the pandemic.
> 
> “You know, this has been a mismanaged situation every step of the way,” the Microsoft (MSFT) co-founder and billionaire said in an interview with STAT News. “It’s shocking. It’s unbelievable — the fact that we would be among the worst in the world.”
> 
> 
> Gates added that the variety of missteps by the U.S. government, from testing to issuing guidance to new hires, were baffling.
> 
> “The administration’s now hired this Stanford guy who has no background at all just because he agrees with their crackpot theories,” Gates said of Dr. Scott Atlas, the president’s new coronavirus advisor.
> 
> 
> Bill Gates answers questions after giving a lecture on international aid to parliamentarians and guests in the Robing Room of the House of Lords in the Palace of Westminster, London. (PHOTO: REUTERS/Tim Ireland/Pool).
> More
> Melinda Gates, in a separate interview with Axios, concurred with her husband’s opinion.
> 
> “We’ve had terrible leadership on this issue, quite frankly,” the co-chair of the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation said. “And science should never be politicized. Science is about getting at the truth. Science is what moves society forward.”
> 
> She added that the government has also effectively “neutered” the Centers for Disease Control & Prevention (CDC), which was “set up originally to give sound medical advice,” rendering it unable to do its job, hence compounding the COVID-19 response.
> 
> There are currently more than than 6.5 million confirmed COVID-19 cases in the U.S., which outpaces other developing countries like India (4.9 million cases), Brazil (4.3 million cases), and Russia (1 million cases).
> 
> The lockdowns accompanying the pandemic have resulted in an economic recession, with millions of Americans losing jobs. Nearly 1 in 5 Americans are still worried about losing their job in the next 12 months.
> 
> 
> 
> But your libber buddy here just said cases are not important so why do you keep harping on them???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not important??  Unless it's you or a loved one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I think testing and case documentation is critical and have said so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does it prove exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well for the flu results, for example, we estimate total cases and deaths yearly.  There is no case by case documentation.  And I am not sure how many diseases we actually attempt to track case by case.  But with covid thats all the left was whining for from the get go...testing testing...and the cases and deaths were always thrown out.  So, in my mind, the testing and total cases are the proof that it was inept Dem leadership that caused our issues since the mortality rate continues to dive with each day of testing.  Just my take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess you didn't read what the Gates said?
Click to expand...

Sorry no.


----------



## percysunshine

eddiew said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> William Casey is laughing his ass off...
> 
> 
> 
> did he see you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a personal discussion with him on an Amtrak train out of Albany.
> 
> I chose not to try and sell a book from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lived 10 min from me in Roslyn LI
Click to expand...


So you met him at the quickymart buying milk?


----------



## bravoactual

j-mac said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats hyping the hoax is perfectly fine.   I mean it's for partisan benefit.  Complete honesty in your hack partisan book.  Sure it is.
> 
> Downplaying your hype actually means Trump was pretty accurate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OUT of the Horses ASS Mouth
> Bob Woodward appeared on _The Late Show With Stephen Colbert_ Monday night where he revealed new audio of President Trump that shocked Colbert.
> 
> Last week, Woodward released audio recordings of conversations he had with Trump for his new book, _Rage_. In the recordings from February and March, Trump can be heard acknowledging how dangerous and deadly the coronavirus could be, but that he wanted to downplay it publicly, which is exactly what he did.
> 
> Trump continued holding large rallies into March, where he referred to criticism of his handling of the pandemic as a Democrat hoax, and he refused to wear a mask in public as the CDC had recommended. But as Trump told Woodward on April 13, in private, he was much more cautious.
> 
> “Bob, it’s so easily transmissible, you wouldn’t even believe it,” Trump told Woodward. “I mean, you could, you could be in the room…I was in the White House a couple of days ago, meeting of 10 people in the Oval Office and a guy sneezed—innocently. Not a horrible—you know, just a sneeze. The entire room bailed out, okay? Including me, by the way.”
> 
> “Well, I know he’s making light there at the end,” Colbert responded after hearing the audio, “but at the heart of that is something extraordinarily shocking.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last I checked we still have the freedom to attend or not, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU DO NOT HAVE THE RIGHT TO ENDANGER THE LIVES OF OTHERS.  YOUR FREEDOM OF ASSEMBLEY AND FREEDOM OF SPEECH DO NOT INCLUDE THE RIGHT ENDANGER OTHERS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, did I miss where the right to assemble was taken away? I know you libs are big on telling others what to do and all, but until our rights are taken, I can assemble where I please....
Click to expand...


Another ConJob Fanasty.   The Right To Assembly does NOT give a person the Right To Endanger Others.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.
> 
> So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie, you moron. He was 100% correct. The science has proven Trump right and proven the TDS afflicted morons such as yourself wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in public he said it's like the flu which kills between 25,000 and 69,000 per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It *IS* like the flu, you fucking moron.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dayum, there is nothing of his you won't swallow, is there? No, it's not like the flu. It's far deadlier. Which is what he told Woodward in private though he later lied to America.
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,000 in the U.S. out of 6,749,289 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9% nearly 30 times deadlier than the "regular flu."
> 
> That makes COVID-19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not arguing for or against how lethal or not COVID is, but you do realize that it is likely that far, far, far more people have had COVID, likely as many or more than the 59 million you posted for the flu. Also, unlike the flu, COVID is likely listed as the cause of death much more frequently than the common flu due to the coding guidance issued by the CDC. If this is the case, which it is, the death rate for COVID is much smaller than 2.9%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're delusional. There is literally zero evidence there have been more than 59 million cases of COVID-19 in tbe U.S. Shit, that's more than double the known cases in the entire world and we comprise only about 4% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does 94 million tests at about a 7.9% positive rate give you?  The more tests you do the more cases you get is that not in your libber math classes at grade school?  And the CDC and Penn State both have some evidence there are in fact many more cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It tells me you're a flaming imbecile.
> 
> a) 7.9% of 94 million is 7.4 million. 59,000,000 is more than 7 times that; still, nowhere near the figure DBA claimed is likely.
> 
> b) even worse for your idiocy, 7.9% positives of 94 million tests doesn't mean there are 7.4 million positive cases since many, if not most, people who test, test more than once. And even though that doesn't affect the number of tests taken, people who test positive still count as just one positive case, regardless of how many tests they take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So its even a lower positive test percent, like 7.2%.  The point is the virus has produced its own metrics no matter how many times people test and how positives are counted.  7.2% is a reduction from 8% and even higher numbers earlier when we didn't have testing.  Remember when you wackos were complaining we didn't have tests and many more were infected, and then we got more testing to prove that and you whined because more tested positive?  My point is that increased testing gives you more positive cases, what is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> From where did you get 7.2%? Did you just make that up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again grade school math....6,750,105 total cases into 92,893,134 tests....made up from Worldometer where they capture real numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you did make it up.
> 
> Dumbfuck, *again*, many people who test positive get tested again. That in itself drastically increases your meaningless made up percentage.
> 
> Then factor in many of those who are tested, test negative. That increases your meaningless made up number even more.
> 
> And *again*, there is absolutely no evidence anywhere that there are at least 59,000,000 cases in tbe U.S..
> 
> None.
> 
> You trying to defend that idiocy exposes your chronic conservatitus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...and again.....simply pointing out to you the actual statistics and where they are....I know stats make your head hurt...if you don't want to know any actual metrics then at least stop making your own up.  These are real numbers unlike anything you wackos preach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're not posting stats. You're dividing one figure into another to make up a percentage that doesn't actually reflect how many people actually have COVID-19 in your failed attempt to inflate the number of deaths.
> 
> Even sadder for you, the only reason you're even doing that is to fluff Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I am reporting and performing math on actual numbers.  Try taking your head out of your pelosi for a while and seeing how accurate that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which you're doing to make up a meaningless figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libber meaningless = Actual statistics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Actual statistic?? What actual statistic do you _think_ 7.2% represents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already told you that.....just because you dont like real numbers doesnt mean they arent real.
Click to expand...

Now you're kazzing. You referred to it as a _"positive test percent."_ But it's not that since many people test multiple times and many others never test positive. But no worries, I understand why you're too shy to say what it really is.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Imbecile, read & learn...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the atheist version right?  Did the Russians interfere or help build them??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know you could have found the answers to those questions in the article I posted. Why are conservatives so scared of education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....answers in the wacko propaganda factory article I posted.....hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> As opposed to your "Bible"  which you _believe_ states something different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why am I still waiting for you to post the book, chapter and verse where it says slaves built the pyramids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's right atheists don't have a Bible.....
Click to expand...

Well for one, I'm not an atheist. For another, my Bible says nothing about slaves building the pyramids.

So from what Bible are you reading where it says that. And cite the chapter and verse.

If you can't, it's because the only reason you _think_ your Bible says that is because you're just another fucked in the head conservative. G'head, prove me wrong...


----------



## eddiew

percysunshine said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> William Casey is laughing his ass off...
> 
> 
> 
> did he see you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a personal discussion with him on an Amtrak train out of Albany.
> 
> I chose not to try and sell a book from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lived 10 min from me in Roslyn LI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you met him at the quickymart buying milk?
Click to expand...

Nope  Never did meet him   Lived in a mansion ..with limos  coming and going  and  no quickmart in Roslyn


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> DECISIONS DECISIONS   Who to believe  Azog ,,or Gates?
> As parts of the United States continue to grapple with increasing cases of COVID-19, the disease caused by coronavirus, Bill Gates blasted the country’s overall response to the pandemic.
> 
> “You know, this has been a mismanaged situation every step of the way,” the Microsoft (MSFT) co-founder and billionaire said in an interview with STAT News. “It’s shocking. It’s unbelievable — the fact that we would be among the worst in the world.”
> 
> 
> Gates added that the variety of missteps by the U.S. government, from testing to issuing guidance to new hires, were baffling.
> 
> “The administration’s now hired this Stanford guy who has no background at all just because he agrees with their crackpot theories,” Gates said of Dr. Scott Atlas, the president’s new coronavirus advisor.
> 
> 
> Bill Gates answers questions after giving a lecture on international aid to parliamentarians and guests in the Robing Room of the House of Lords in the Palace of Westminster, London. (PHOTO: REUTERS/Tim Ireland/Pool).
> More
> Melinda Gates, in a separate interview with Axios, concurred with her husband’s opinion.
> 
> “We’ve had terrible leadership on this issue, quite frankly,” the co-chair of the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation said. “And science should never be politicized. Science is about getting at the truth. Science is what moves society forward.”
> 
> She added that the government has also effectively “neutered” the Centers for Disease Control & Prevention (CDC), which was “set up originally to give sound medical advice,” rendering it unable to do its job, hence compounding the COVID-19 response.
> 
> There are currently more than than 6.5 million confirmed COVID-19 cases in the U.S., which outpaces other developing countries like India (4.9 million cases), Brazil (4.3 million cases), and Russia (1 million cases).
> 
> The lockdowns accompanying the pandemic have resulted in an economic recession, with millions of Americans losing jobs. Nearly 1 in 5 Americans are still worried about losing their job in the next 12 months.
> 
> 
> 
> But your libber buddy here just said cases are not important so why do you keep harping on them???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not important??  Unless it's you or a loved one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I think testing and case documentation is critical and have said so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does it prove exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well for the flu results, for example, we estimate total cases and deaths yearly.  There is no case by case documentation.  And I am not sure how many diseases we actually attempt to track case by case.  But with covid thats all the left was whining for from the get go...testing testing...and the cases and deaths were always thrown out.  So, in my mind, the testing and total cases are the proof that it was inept Dem leadership that caused our issues since the mortality rate continues to dive with each day of testing.  Just my take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess you didn't read what the Gates said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry no.
Click to expand...

Scroll back a little


----------



## eddiew

Here you are Mr Brown 
44 minutes ago

Add bookmark
#4,143
DECISIONS DECISIONS Who to believe Azog ,,or Gates?
As parts of the United States continue to grapple with increasing cases of COVID-19, the disease caused by coronavirus, Bill Gates blasted the country’s overall response to the pandemic.

“You know, this has been a mismanaged situation every step of the way,” the Microsoft (MSFT) co-founder and billionaire said in an interview with STAT News. “It’s shocking. It’s unbelievable — the fact that we would be among the worst in the world.”


Gates added that the variety of missteps by the U.S. government, from testing to issuing guidance to new hires, were baffling.

“The administration’s now hired this Stanford guy who has no background at all just because he agrees with their crackpot theories,” Gates said of Dr. Scott Atlas, the president’s new coronavirus advisor.


Bill Gates answers questions after giving a lecture on international aid to parliamentarians and guests in the Robing Room of the House of Lords in the Palace of Westminster, London. (PHOTO: REUTERS/Tim Ireland/Pool).
More
Melinda Gates, in a separate interview with Axios, concurred with her husband’s opinion.

“We’ve had terrible leadership on this issue, quite frankly,” the co-chair of the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation said. “And science should never be politicized. Science is about getting at the truth. Science is what moves society forward.”

She added that the government has also effectively “neutered” the Centers for Disease Control & Prevention (CDC), which was “set up originally to give sound medical advice,” rendering it unable to do its job, hence compounding the COVID-19 response.

There are currently more than than 6.5 million confirmed COVID-19 cases in the U.S., which outpaces other developing countries like India (4.9 million cases), Brazil (4.3 million cases), and Russia (1 million cases).

The lockdowns accompanying the pandemic have resulted in an economic recession, with millions of Americans losing jobs. Nearly 1 in 5 Americans are still worried about losing their job in the next 12 months.

QuoteReply


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Imbecile, read & learn...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the atheist version right?  Did the Russians interfere or help build them??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know you could have found the answers to those questions in the article I posted. Why are conservatives so scared of education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....answers in the wacko propaganda factory article I posted.....hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> As opposed to your "Bible"  which you _believe_ states something different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why am I still waiting for you to post the book, chapter and verse where it says slaves built the pyramids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's right atheists don't have a Bible.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exodus Chapter 5 starting with maybe Verse 7
Click to expand...

Here's the entire chapter...



Spoiler: Exodus 5



Afterward Moses and Aaron went in and told Pharaoh, “Thus says the Lord God of Israel: ‘Let My people go, that they may [a]hold a feast to Me in the wilderness.’ ”

2 And Pharaoh said, “Who _is_ the Lord, that I should obey His voice to let Israel go? I do not know the Lord, nor will I let Israel go.”

3 So they said, “The God of the Hebrews has met with us. Please, let us go three days’ journey into the desert and sacrifice to the Lord our God, lest He fall upon us with pestilence or with the sword.”

4 Then the king of Egypt said to them, “Moses and Aaron, why do you take the people from their work? Get _back_ to your labor.” 5 And Pharaoh said, “Look, the people of the land _are_ many now, and you make them rest from their labor!”

6 So the same day Pharaoh commanded the taskmasters of the people and their officers, saying, 7 “You shall no longer give the people straw to make brick as before. Let them go and gather straw for themselves. 8 And you shall lay on them the quota of bricks which they made before. You shall not reduce it. For they are idle; therefore they cry out, saying, ‘Let us go _and_ sacrifice to our God.’ 9 Let more work be laid on the men, that they may labor in it, and let them not regard false words.”

10 And the taskmasters of the people and their officers went out and spoke to the people, saying, “Thus says Pharaoh: ‘I will not give you straw. 11 Go, get yourselves straw where you can find it; yet none of your work will be reduced.’ ” 12 So the people were scattered abroad throughout all the land of Egypt to gather stubble instead of straw. 13 And the taskmasters forced _them_ to hurry, saying, “Fulfill your work, _your_ daily quota, as when there was straw.” 14 Also the officers of the children of Israel, whom Pharaoh’s taskmasters had set over them, were beaten _and_ were asked, “Why have you not fulfilled your task in making brick both yesterday and today, as before?”

15 Then the officers of the children of Israel came and cried out to Pharaoh, saying, “Why are you dealing thus with your servants? 16 There is no straw given to your servants, and they say to us, ‘Make brick!’ And indeed your servants _are_ beaten, but the fault _is_ in your _own_ people.”

17 But he said, “You _are_ idle! Idle! Therefore you say, ‘Let us go _and_ sacrifice to the Lord.’ 18 Therefore go now _and_ work; for no straw shall be given you, yet you shall deliver the quota of bricks.” 19 And the officers of the children of Israel saw _that_ they _were_ in trouble after it was said, “You shall not reduce _any_ bricks from your daily quota.”

20 Then, as they came out from Pharaoh, they met Moses and Aaron who stood there to meet them. 21 And they said to them, “Let the Lord look on you and judge, because you have made [b]us abhorrent in the sight of Pharaoh and in the sight of his servants, to put a sword in their hand to kill us.”

22 So Moses returned to the Lord and said, “Lord, why have You brought trouble on this people? Why _is_ it You have sent me? 23 For since I came to Pharaoh to speak in Your name, he has done evil to this people; neither have You delivered Your people at all.”



... absolutely nothing in there about building pyramids.

Thanks for confirming you're fucked in the head.


----------



## jc456

jbrownson0831 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> DECISIONS DECISIONS   Who to believe  Azog ,,or Gates?
> As parts of the United States continue to grapple with increasing cases of COVID-19, the disease caused by coronavirus, Bill Gates blasted the country’s overall response to the pandemic.
> 
> “You know, this has been a mismanaged situation every step of the way,” the Microsoft (MSFT) co-founder and billionaire said in an interview with STAT News. “It’s shocking. It’s unbelievable — the fact that we would be among the worst in the world.”
> 
> 
> Gates added that the variety of missteps by the U.S. government, from testing to issuing guidance to new hires, were baffling.
> 
> “The administration’s now hired this Stanford guy who has no background at all just because he agrees with their crackpot theories,” Gates said of Dr. Scott Atlas, the president’s new coronavirus advisor.
> 
> 
> Bill Gates answers questions after giving a lecture on international aid to parliamentarians and guests in the Robing Room of the House of Lords in the Palace of Westminster, London. (PHOTO: REUTERS/Tim Ireland/Pool).
> More
> Melinda Gates, in a separate interview with Axios, concurred with her husband’s opinion.
> 
> “We’ve had terrible leadership on this issue, quite frankly,” the co-chair of the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation said. “And science should never be politicized. Science is about getting at the truth. Science is what moves society forward.”
> 
> She added that the government has also effectively “neutered” the Centers for Disease Control & Prevention (CDC), which was “set up originally to give sound medical advice,” rendering it unable to do its job, hence compounding the COVID-19 response.
> 
> There are currently more than than 6.5 million confirmed COVID-19 cases in the U.S., which outpaces other developing countries like India (4.9 million cases), Brazil (4.3 million cases), and Russia (1 million cases).
> 
> The lockdowns accompanying the pandemic have resulted in an economic recession, with millions of Americans losing jobs. Nearly 1 in 5 Americans are still worried about losing their job in the next 12 months.
> 
> 
> 
> But your libber buddy here just said cases are not important so why do you keep harping on them???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not important??  Unless it's you or a loved one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I think testing and case documentation is critical and have said so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does it prove exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well for the flu results, for example, we estimate total cases and deaths yearly.  There is no case by case documentation.  And I am not sure how many diseases we actually attempt to track case by case.  But with covid thats all the left was whining for from the get go...testing testing...and the cases and deaths were always thrown out.  So, in my mind, the testing and total cases are the proof that it was inept Dem leadership that caused our issues since the mortality rate continues to dive with each day of testing.  Just my take.
Click to expand...

yep, h1n1 had more deaths.  but king obammy was in.


----------



## basquebromance

media goons like Woodward predicted Trump would never be president. well, fuck 'em, here he is, and he's not going anywhere. THE BEST IS YET TO COME!

16 MORE YEARS! 16 MORE YEARS! 16 MORE YEARS! 16 MORE YEARS!


----------



## Peace

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


There is a lot that can be said and yet the most simple response those voting for Trump do not care if he lied at all...

Come on Penelope and realize about 40% of the American voting base do not care about any lies he has said and all they care about is keeping Democrats out of the Oval Office...


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You snowflakes REALLY want to say anything about 'real numbers' right now in this thread when the topic is how Desperate snowflakes are attempting to bash the President for NOT panicking the nation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The early projections actually make Trump look worse than ever.  The original projections along with the seriousness and airborne nature of the virus were told to Trump in January.   And apparently Trump thought that 1.5 million dead americans was an acceptable death toll.
> 
> So he "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing, its the flu.  Why scare a bunch of sane people besides you wackos with misinformation??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Bible also tell you it's the flu? It's not, by the way. The flu is caused by the influenza virus while COVID-19 is caused by the novel coronavirus. The flu is in the Orthomyxoviridae family of viruses while COVID-19 is in the Coronaviridae family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasnt talking about virus families was talking about severity impact.
Click to expand...

And you're wrong about that too. Going by the available figures...

This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of as many as 56,000,000 cases.

That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.

While COVID-19 killed 199,893 in the U.S. out of 6,778,314 cases.

That's a mortality rate of 2.9%.


----------



## Faun

playtime said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You snowflakes REALLY want to say anything about 'real numbers' right now in this thread when the topic is how Desperate snowflakes are attempting to bash the President for NOT panicking the nation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The early projections actually make Trump look worse than ever.  The original projections along with the seriousness and airborne nature of the virus were told to Trump in January.   And apparently Trump thought that 1.5 million dead americans was an acceptable death toll.
> 
> So he "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing, its the flu.  Why scare a bunch of sane people besides you wackos with misinformation??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Bible also tell you it's the flu? It's not, by the way. The flu is caused by the influenza virus while COVID-19 is caused by the novel coronavirus. The flu is in the Orthomyxoviridae family of viruses while COVID-19 is in the Coronaviridae family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i remember kellyanne conway trying to peddle that covid19 was the flu & that the '19' stood for the '19th strain'.
> 
> holy crap batman - & i saw that repeated on the board.
Click to expand...

Unfuckingbelievable.


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, note the first time you compared the German government in 2020 to 1940era and now you changed that to WWI and WWII.  Don't think you got away with that slight of hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why lie?  Here's my statement once more for the record.  No reference to Hitler or Nazi's.
> 
> *Historically Germany killed more innocent people than any other country.  But that doesn't reflect their current behavior.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when you said, "Historically Germany killed more innocent people than any other country," you weren't referring to Nazis.
> 
> How stupid do you think you are exactly?
Click to expand...

Do you ever stop kazzing? He never said anything about "1040 era."


----------



## bravoactual

playtime said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how Democrats are no longer OK with 450K abortions in six months.  Go
> 
> 
> 
> And republicans are O.K. with 200K deaths of fully sentient human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, all these asshole believe in that "*Right To Life*" shit until told to otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they aren't pro life, only pro birth.
> 
> that makes them all truly pitiful.
Click to expand...


The so-called "*Right To Life*" ends at birth. 

In order to believe in the so-called "*Right To Life*", you first have to believe in Right to Exist as a human being.

You have to oppose war.   War is absolute taking of any life.  To support the "*Right To Life*", you oppose war because you believe in value of life, even that of a person you consider to be an enemy.  War is about the total destruction of life.  Life has no value in war.  Life must be taken in war.  War is complete and total polar opposite of the "*Right To Life*". War is killing as many as possible as fast as possible in the shortest time possible.  

You have oppose Anti-Semitism, Bigotry, Homophobia, Islamaphobia and Racism.  The "*Right To Life*" mean that life, regardless the Race, Creed, Color, Sexual Orientation, Skin Color or Country of Origin that life is in and of it valuable.   IF you are a Racist, IF you are Bigot, IF you hate a person because of how they worship, IF you hate a person because of their sexual orientation and want to violence to them, YOU DO NOT BELIEVE IN "*THE RIGHT TO LIFE*".  Because if you believe in the "*Right To Life*", you repect and honor the the person for who and what they are.

You have to oppose Capital Execution (The State Taking A Life, the "*Right To Life*" mean you oppose this).

You have to oppose the use of torture and violence against those you percieve as an enemy.  The intentional infliction of bodily harm goes against the so-called "*Right To Life*".

You have to oppose the taking of children from their parents at gun and being put in cages, that one act has nothing to with the so-called "*Right To Life*" and is the intention infliction of mental, emotional and physical harm on children.

The "*Right To Life*" means exactly that, life.  You do not support, condone or encourage harm, violence, torture and death upon others because they have the same "Right To Life' you have.

Cons are two faced double dealing liars.  They do not believe in a "*Right To Life*", for them it is all about controlling another persons life and deciding  they want done with that life.

IF individual life is fucking important to them, they would be the first to demand a proper scientific response to COVID, instead they talk shit about averages.


----------



## Faun

DBA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.
> 
> So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie, you moron. He was 100% correct. The science has proven Trump right and proven the TDS afflicted morons such as yourself wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in public he said it's like the flu which kills between 25,000 and 69,000 per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It *IS* like the flu, you fucking moron.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dayum, there is nothing of his you won't swallow, is there? No, it's not like the flu. It's far deadlier. Which is what he told Woodward in private though he later lied to America.
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,000 in the U.S. out of 6,749,289 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9% nearly 30 times deadlier than the "regular flu."
> 
> That makes COVID-19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not arguing for or against how lethal or not COVID is, but you do realize that it is likely that far, far, far more people have had COVID, likely as many or more than the 59 million you posted for the flu. Also, unlike the flu, COVID is likely listed as the cause of death much more frequently than the common flu due to the coding guidance issued by the CDC. If this is the case, which it is, the death rate for COVID is much smaller than 2.9%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're delusional. There is literally zero evidence there have been more than 59 million cases of COVID-19 in tbe U.S. Shit, that's more than double the known cases in the entire world and we comprise only about 4% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how many tests have been given worldwide?
> 
> Even if we believe the low infection numbers, sounds like you are saying that COVID is blow out of proportion too, just in a different way. By the numbers you believe 0.04% of the world's population has contracted COVID and 0.01% have died from it.  What is all the panic about if you believe these numbers?
> 
> You can't have it both ways.
Click to expand...

I never said any of that. Dayum, are you fucking crazy.

*"By the numbers you believe 0.04% of the world's population has contracted COVID..."*

I never said 0.04% of the world has COVID-19. What I did say was that *your claim* that we alone have at least 59 million cases is without basis and is more than double of that of the entire planet. I also pointed out our population is about 4% of the entire planet.

*"...0.01% have died from it."*

I also never said 0.01% have died from it globally. I never said what percentage has died from it globally. What I did say is that in the U.S., about 2.9% of those who've contracted COVID-19 have died because of it.

Learn to fucking read AND comprehend.


----------



## bravoactual

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Imbecile, read & learn...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the atheist version right?  Did the Russians interfere or help build them??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know you could have found the answers to those questions in the article I posted. Why are conservatives so scared of education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....answers in the wacko propaganda factory article I posted.....hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> As opposed to your "Bible"  which you _believe_ states something different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why am I still waiting for you to post the book, chapter and verse where it says slaves built the pyramids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's right atheists don't have a Bible.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exodus Chapter 5 starting with maybe Verse 7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's the entire chapter...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Exodus 5
> 
> 
> 
> Afterward Moses and Aaron went in and told Pharaoh, “Thus says the Lord God of Israel: ‘Let My people go, that they may [a]hold a feast to Me in the wilderness.’ ”
> 
> 2 And Pharaoh said, “Who _is_ the Lord, that I should obey His voice to let Israel go? I do not know the Lord, nor will I let Israel go.”
> 
> 3 So they said, “The God of the Hebrews has met with us. Please, let us go three days’ journey into the desert and sacrifice to the Lord our God, lest He fall upon us with pestilence or with the sword.”
> 
> 4 Then the king of Egypt said to them, “Moses and Aaron, why do you take the people from their work? Get _back_ to your labor.” 5 And Pharaoh said, “Look, the people of the land _are_ many now, and you make them rest from their labor!”
> 
> 6 So the same day Pharaoh commanded the taskmasters of the people and their officers, saying, 7 “You shall no longer give the people straw to make brick as before. Let them go and gather straw for themselves. 8 And you shall lay on them the quota of bricks which they made before. You shall not reduce it. For they are idle; therefore they cry out, saying, ‘Let us go _and_ sacrifice to our God.’ 9 Let more work be laid on the men, that they may labor in it, and let them not regard false words.”
> 
> 10 And the taskmasters of the people and their officers went out and spoke to the people, saying, “Thus says Pharaoh: ‘I will not give you straw. 11 Go, get yourselves straw where you can find it; yet none of your work will be reduced.’ ” 12 So the people were scattered abroad throughout all the land of Egypt to gather stubble instead of straw. 13 And the taskmasters forced _them_ to hurry, saying, “Fulfill your work, _your_ daily quota, as when there was straw.” 14 Also the officers of the children of Israel, whom Pharaoh’s taskmasters had set over them, were beaten _and_ were asked, “Why have you not fulfilled your task in making brick both yesterday and today, as before?”
> 
> 15 Then the officers of the children of Israel came and cried out to Pharaoh, saying, “Why are you dealing thus with your servants? 16 There is no straw given to your servants, and they say to us, ‘Make brick!’ And indeed your servants _are_ beaten, but the fault _is_ in your _own_ people.”
> 
> 17 But he said, “You _are_ idle! Idle! Therefore you say, ‘Let us go _and_ sacrifice to the Lord.’ 18 Therefore go now _and_ work; for no straw shall be given you, yet you shall deliver the quota of bricks.” 19 And the officers of the children of Israel saw _that_ they _were_ in trouble after it was said, “You shall not reduce _any_ bricks from your daily quota.”
> 
> 20 Then, as they came out from Pharaoh, they met Moses and Aaron who stood there to meet them. 21 And they said to them, “Let the Lord look on you and judge, because you have made [b]us abhorrent in the sight of Pharaoh and in the sight of his servants, to put a sword in their hand to kill us.”
> 
> 22 So Moses returned to the Lord and said, “Lord, why have You brought trouble on this people? Why _is_ it You have sent me? 23 For since I came to Pharaoh to speak in Your name, he has done evil to this people; neither have You delivered Your people at all.”
> 
> 
> 
> ... absolutely nothing in there about building pyramids.
> 
> Thanks for confirming you're fucked in the head.
Click to expand...


The whole, "*Slaves Built The Pyramids*" is a myth created by the so-called "*Christians*" as means to show the power of their non-existent god.


----------



## JimH52

bigrebnc1775 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from the mouth of Nancy Pelosi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump said to carry on as normal. That there were very few cases, and it was going away.
> 
> When Pelosi believes Trump and says to carry on as normal, you blame her for believing Trumps bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and Nancy ridiculed the president for his bans and told people they had it under control.
Click to expand...


And you are...like the POS trump....a Liar1


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
Click to expand...


Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JimH52 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from the mouth of Nancy Pelosi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump said to carry on as normal. That there were very few cases, and it was going away.
> 
> When Pelosi believes Trump and says to carry on as normal, you blame her for believing Trumps bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and Nancy ridiculed the president for his bans and told people they had it under control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are...like the POS trump....a Liar1
Click to expand...

What was the lie be specific liar


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> DECISIONS DECISIONS   Who to believe  Azog ,,or Gates?
> As parts of the United States continue to grapple with increasing cases of COVID-19, the disease caused by coronavirus, Bill Gates blasted the country’s overall response to the pandemic.
> 
> “You know, this has been a mismanaged situation every step of the way,” the Microsoft (MSFT) co-founder and billionaire said in an interview with STAT News. “It’s shocking. It’s unbelievable — the fact that we would be among the worst in the world.”
> 
> 
> Gates added that the variety of missteps by the U.S. government, from testing to issuing guidance to new hires, were baffling.
> 
> “The administration’s now hired this Stanford guy who has no background at all just because he agrees with their crackpot theories,” Gates said of Dr. Scott Atlas, the president’s new coronavirus advisor.
> 
> 
> Bill Gates answers questions after giving a lecture on international aid to parliamentarians and guests in the Robing Room of the House of Lords in the Palace of Westminster, London. (PHOTO: REUTERS/Tim Ireland/Pool).
> More
> Melinda Gates, in a separate interview with Axios, concurred with her husband’s opinion.
> 
> “We’ve had terrible leadership on this issue, quite frankly,” the co-chair of the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation said. “And science should never be politicized. Science is about getting at the truth. Science is what moves society forward.”
> 
> She added that the government has also effectively “neutered” the Centers for Disease Control & Prevention (CDC), which was “set up originally to give sound medical advice,” rendering it unable to do its job, hence compounding the COVID-19 response.
> 
> There are currently more than than 6.5 million confirmed COVID-19 cases in the U.S., which outpaces other developing countries like India (4.9 million cases), Brazil (4.3 million cases), and Russia (1 million cases).
> 
> The lockdowns accompanying the pandemic have resulted in an economic recession, with millions of Americans losing jobs. Nearly 1 in 5 Americans are still worried about losing their job in the next 12 months.
> 
> 
> 
> But your libber buddy here just said cases are not important so why do you keep harping on them???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not important??  Unless it's you or a loved one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I think testing and case documentation is critical and have said so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does it prove exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well for the flu results, for example, we estimate total cases and deaths yearly.  There is no case by case documentation.  And I am not sure how many diseases we actually attempt to track case by case.  But with covid thats all the left was whining for from the get go...testing testing...and the cases and deaths were always thrown out.  So, in my mind, the testing and total cases are the proof that it was inept Dem leadership that caused our issues since the mortality rate continues to dive with each day of testing.  Just my take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, h1n1 had more deaths.  but king obammy was in.
Click to expand...

LOL

You're just another fucked in the head conservative.

H1N1: 12,469 deaths
COVID-19: 180,882 deaths


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
Click to expand...

You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God, I'm sorry.  I thought New Zealand government schools were better than ours.  Most western government schools are.   Apparently not in your case, my bad.
> 
> Again, you said four things.   I said you TALK about the two you AGREE with Democrats and not about the two you don't.   Here's how you know I said that.   You read my posts.  Which apparently you can't do since you whiffed on them multiple times now.
> 
> It would be interesting to get a foreign perspective.  I've lived in Europe, but ever the south Pacific.  But all you chose to talk about on the board is what you agree with Democrats on.  And you parrot their you hate Trump political rhetoric.  Boring as shit.   You're providing nothing that American Democrats don't provide.  That when you sit in your closet and think other thoughts isn't interesting unless you share them with anyone.
> 
> So for example, sure, the Dutch are far more in agreement with Democrats than Republicans.  But they never just blasted me about Trump like a Democrat.  They love history and geography and so do I.   We had really interesting conversations.
> 
> But with you it's just long live the government, long live Democrats, death to Republicans.   Just like any other Democrat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Bush Snr was a pretty good president.
> I don't think you realise that my extreme dislike of Trump has nothing to do with him being a Repub. I thought he was a sack of shit tosser long before he came into politics.
> 
> Well, this board is very parochial, as are you. And you DON'T ramble on about Repub points all the time? Why even bother bringing that up? Everybody on this board is slanted one more or the other. Stop being disingenuous and acting taking a holier than thou attitude. You are no different from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, as someone who has lived in Europe and LOVED the experience and talking politics to Europeans event though they were pretty left, they did have different views and opinions from the American left that made it interesting.  And they were no where as angry and hateful as the left.  They asked me about guns and the death penalty which they opposed because they wanted to know.
> 
> It's just a disappointment that you're from New Zealand, even further.  And no one would know you're not a Democrat from New Jersey from anything you post.  You never argue or disagree with Democrats ever and you never agree with Republicans ever.
> 
> All you do is when asked come up with theoretical differences between you and Democrats you never consider worth mentioning in an actual discussion.
> 
> Just a disappointment, that's all
Click to expand...


You didn't see me say that I am anti abortion and anti affirmative action? That wasn't you?
I see many shades of grey, thus us having six different political parties in our parliament. You have only 330 million and you only have two. So, my persepetive is very different. In NZ I have voted for Greens, Labour (your Dems), National (your Repubs) and on one occasion ACT (to the right of National). You know nothing about my politics. Not once have I lauded BLM (nor have I criticised them), or antifa. In fact, I think antifa are a bunch of losers. The problem with this board is that it is, and always has been, overwhelmingly right wing. There is more to debate against that platform. Helps that Trump is in office I guess. But, as mentioned, he is such a deplorable human being, until he is out of office I guess I'll be slamming him. I make no apologies for doing so.

And it would kinda help that you too be critical of him. I mean, after all you seem a mouthpiece for his administration. Talk about disappointment.


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history



But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research. 

Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have



How's the sour mash ,Cletus?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> DECISIONS DECISIONS   Who to believe  Azog ,,or Gates?
> As parts of the United States continue to grapple with increasing cases of COVID-19, the disease caused by coronavirus, Bill Gates blasted the country’s overall response to the pandemic.
> 
> “You know, this has been a mismanaged situation every step of the way,” the Microsoft (MSFT) co-founder and billionaire said in an interview with STAT News. “It’s shocking. It’s unbelievable — the fact that we would be among the worst in the world.”
> 
> 
> Gates added that the variety of missteps by the U.S. government, from testing to issuing guidance to new hires, were baffling.
> 
> “The administration’s now hired this Stanford guy who has no background at all just because he agrees with their crackpot theories,” Gates said of Dr. Scott Atlas, the president’s new coronavirus advisor.
> 
> 
> Bill Gates answers questions after giving a lecture on international aid to parliamentarians and guests in the Robing Room of the House of Lords in the Palace of Westminster, London. (PHOTO: REUTERS/Tim Ireland/Pool).
> More
> Melinda Gates, in a separate interview with Axios, concurred with her husband’s opinion.
> 
> “We’ve had terrible leadership on this issue, quite frankly,” the co-chair of the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation said. “And science should never be politicized. Science is about getting at the truth. Science is what moves society forward.”
> 
> She added that the government has also effectively “neutered” the Centers for Disease Control & Prevention (CDC), which was “set up originally to give sound medical advice,” rendering it unable to do its job, hence compounding the COVID-19 response.
> 
> There are currently more than than 6.5 million confirmed COVID-19 cases in the U.S., which outpaces other developing countries like India (4.9 million cases), Brazil (4.3 million cases), and Russia (1 million cases).
> 
> The lockdowns accompanying the pandemic have resulted in an economic recession, with millions of Americans losing jobs. Nearly 1 in 5 Americans are still worried about losing their job in the next 12 months.
> 
> 
> 
> But your libber buddy here just said cases are not important so why do you keep harping on them???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not important??  Unless it's you or a loved one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I think testing and case documentation is critical and have said so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does it prove exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well for the flu results, for example, we estimate total cases and deaths yearly.  There is no case by case documentation.  And I am not sure how many diseases we actually attempt to track case by case.  But with covid thats all the left was whining for from the get go...testing testing...and the cases and deaths were always thrown out.  So, in my mind, the testing and total cases are the proof that it was inept Dem leadership that caused our issues since the mortality rate continues to dive with each day of testing.  Just my take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, h1n1 had more deaths.  but king obammy was in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're just another fucked in the head conservative.
> 
> H1N1: 12,469 deaths
> [NCHS - 404 Error - Resource Not Available: 180,882 deaths
Click to expand...

60 MILLION INFECTED Why wasn't obama and biden preparing for another pandemic?
Ron Klain, who was Biden’s chief of staff at the time, said of H1N1 in 2019. “It had nothing to do with us doing anything right. It just had to do with luck. If anyone thinks that this can’t happen again 








						Biden has fought a pandemic before. It did not go smoothly.
					

The Obama administration's ability to stop the swine flu came down to luck, one former aide says.




					www.politico.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the sour mash ,Cletus?
Click to expand...

That's not an insult do better dumb ass


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> As as I said, testing has no diagnostic purpose.
> 
> Doctors treat patients according to the symptoms they present, not according to a positive or negative covid-19 test.





DBA said:


> Doctors will begin some treatment of symptomatic patients, however, they want the test to confirm that COVID is the cause of the illness so more directed treatment can be given.



That's what I said.  Doctors treat by symptoms.  Whether the patient tests positive or negative.  

Although the test will give them a "heads up" about additional things to look for, or preparing additional resources.  But they don't put somebody of a ventilator just because they're positive. nor do they refuse somebody a ventilator because they're negative.

The test is also used to gather data in clinical trials since there is still no standard therapy for coronavirus.


----------



## bravoactual

Faun said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lying, Lowlife, Suck Sucking, Draft Doding Coward 45 deliberately LIED to the American People.  He knew as far back as December 2019 how extremely dangerous COVID-19 was and he FUCKING LIED about it
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to directly quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.
> 
> But of course you will run away from that challenge with your tail between your legs because you are a cowardly TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"It’s also more deadly than even your strenuous flus. ... This is more deadly. This is 5% versus 1%, and less than 1%. So this is deadly stuff." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.7.20
> 
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It’s a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for.  And we’ll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." ~ Impeached Trump, 2.26.20_
> 
> It's not the flu and it's far deadlier than the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. The Spanish flu was far deadlier.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, you ignorant low IQ TDS afflicted moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, Impeached Trump wasn't talking about the Spanish flu. He said it's like the "regular flu" which kills as many as 70,000 per year.
> 
> So he lied and you prove to be a moronic Trump fluffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't lie, you moron. He was 100% correct. The science has proven Trump right and proven the TDS afflicted morons such as yourself wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in public he said it's like the flu which kills between 25,000 and 69,000 per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It *IS* like the flu, you fucking moron.
> 
> Trump was 100% correct, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dayum, there is nothing of his you won't swallow, is there? No, it's not like the flu. It's far deadlier. Which is what he told Woodward in private though he later lied to America.
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,000 in the U.S. out of 6,749,289 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9% nearly 30 times deadlier than the "regular flu."
> 
> That makes COVID-19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not arguing for or against how lethal or not COVID is, but you do realize that it is likely that far, far, far more people have had COVID, likely as many or more than the 59 million you posted for the flu. Also, unlike the flu, COVID is likely listed as the cause of death much more frequently than the common flu due to the coding guidance issued by the CDC. If this is the case, which it is, the death rate for COVID is much smaller than 2.9%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're delusional. There is literally zero evidence there have been more than 59 million cases of COVID-19 in tbe U.S. Shit, that's more than double the known cases in the entire world and we comprise only about 4% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how many tests have been given worldwide?
> 
> Even if we believe the low infection numbers, sounds like you are saying that COVID is blow out of proportion too, just in a different way. By the numbers you believe 0.04% of the world's population has contracted COVID and 0.01% have died from it.  What is all the panic about if you believe these numbers?
> 
> You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said any of that. Dayum, are you fucking crazy.
> 
> *"By the numbers you believe 0.04% of the world's population has contracted COVID..."*
> 
> I never said 0.04% of the world has COVID-19. What I did say was that *your claim* that we alone have at least 59 million cases is without basis and is more than double of that of the entire planet. I also pointed out our population is about 4% of the entire planet.
> 
> *"...0.01% have died from it."*
> 
> I also never said 0.01% have died from it globally. I never said what percentage has died from it globally. What I did say is that in the U.S., about 2.9% of those who've contracted COVID-19 have died because of it.
> 
> Learn to fucking read AND comprehend.
Click to expand...


No, impossible.  He is following the example of his leader.  Not reading and not trying to comprehend.


----------



## meaner gene

jc456 said:


> yep, h1n1 had more deaths.  but king obammy was in.


h1n1 killed approx 12,800 in the USA.

The only truth there is that Obama had more deaths in a year, than Trump had in a fortnight.


----------



## Faun

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
Click to expand...

LOL

PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_


----------



## Faun

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> DECISIONS DECISIONS   Who to believe  Azog ,,or Gates?
> As parts of the United States continue to grapple with increasing cases of COVID-19, the disease caused by coronavirus, Bill Gates blasted the country’s overall response to the pandemic.
> 
> “You know, this has been a mismanaged situation every step of the way,” the Microsoft (MSFT) co-founder and billionaire said in an interview with STAT News. “It’s shocking. It’s unbelievable — the fact that we would be among the worst in the world.”
> 
> 
> Gates added that the variety of missteps by the U.S. government, from testing to issuing guidance to new hires, were baffling.
> 
> “The administration’s now hired this Stanford guy who has no background at all just because he agrees with their crackpot theories,” Gates said of Dr. Scott Atlas, the president’s new coronavirus advisor.
> 
> 
> Bill Gates answers questions after giving a lecture on international aid to parliamentarians and guests in the Robing Room of the House of Lords in the Palace of Westminster, London. (PHOTO: REUTERS/Tim Ireland/Pool).
> More
> Melinda Gates, in a separate interview with Axios, concurred with her husband’s opinion.
> 
> “We’ve had terrible leadership on this issue, quite frankly,” the co-chair of the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation said. “And science should never be politicized. Science is about getting at the truth. Science is what moves society forward.”
> 
> She added that the government has also effectively “neutered” the Centers for Disease Control & Prevention (CDC), which was “set up originally to give sound medical advice,” rendering it unable to do its job, hence compounding the COVID-19 response.
> 
> There are currently more than than 6.5 million confirmed COVID-19 cases in the U.S., which outpaces other developing countries like India (4.9 million cases), Brazil (4.3 million cases), and Russia (1 million cases).
> 
> The lockdowns accompanying the pandemic have resulted in an economic recession, with millions of Americans losing jobs. Nearly 1 in 5 Americans are still worried about losing their job in the next 12 months.
> 
> 
> 
> But your libber buddy here just said cases are not important so why do you keep harping on them???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not important??  Unless it's you or a loved one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I think testing and case documentation is critical and have said so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does it prove exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well for the flu results, for example, we estimate total cases and deaths yearly.  There is no case by case documentation.  And I am not sure how many diseases we actually attempt to track case by case.  But with covid thats all the left was whining for from the get go...testing testing...and the cases and deaths were always thrown out.  So, in my mind, the testing and total cases are the proof that it was inept Dem leadership that caused our issues since the mortality rate continues to dive with each day of testing.  Just my take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, h1n1 had more deaths.  but king obammy was in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're just another fucked in the head conservative.
> 
> H1N1: 12,469 deaths
> [NCHS - 404 Error - Resource Not Available: 180,882 deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 60 MILLION INFECTED Why wasn't obama and biden preparing for another pandemic?
> Ron Klain, who was Biden’s chief of staff at the time, said of H1N1 in 2019. “It had nothing to do with us doing anything right. It just had to do with luck. If anyone thinks that this can’t happen again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden has fought a pandemic before. It did not go smoothly.
> 
> 
> The Obama administration's ability to stop the swine flu came down to luck, one former aide says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
Click to expand...

Obama's not president, cretin. Impeached Trump is and if there was a shortfall, Impeached Trump had 3 years to fill it.


----------



## meaner gene

bigrebnc1775 said:


> 60 MILLION INFECTED Why wasn't obama and biden preparing for another pandemic?
> Ron Klain, who was Biden’s chief of staff at the time, said of H1N1 in 2019. “It had nothing to do with us doing anything right. It just had to do with luck. If anyone thinks that this can’t happen again











						Pandemic Timeline: The Obama Blame Game
					

Trump’s lies are like zombies. Fact-checkers keep killing them, but he keeps bringing them back to life — and repeating them over and over again. The only antidote is the truth — repeated over and over again. This is Part III in a series.




					billmoyers.com
				




*Inauguration Day, Jan. 20, 2017: *Trump inherits the National Security Council’s global health security office — the pandemic response team — that Obama had created after the 2014-2016 Ebola outbreak.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 60 MILLION INFECTED Why wasn't obama and biden preparing for another pandemic?
> Ron Klain, who was Biden’s chief of staff at the time, said of H1N1 in 2019. “It had nothing to do with us doing anything right. It just had to do with luck. If anyone thinks that this can’t happen again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pandemic Timeline: The Obama Blame Game
> 
> 
> Trump’s lies are like zombies. Fact-checkers keep killing them, but he keeps bringing them back to life — and repeating them over and over again. The only antidote is the truth — repeated over and over again. This is Part III in a series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> billmoyers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Inauguration Day, Jan. 20, 2017: *Trump inherits the National Security Council’s global health security office — the pandemic response team — that Obama had created after the 2014-2016 Ebola outbreak.
Click to expand...

all that is irrelevant try againBECAUSE
*Ron Klain, who was Biden’s chief of staff at the time, said *of H1N1 in 2019. “It had nothing to do with us doing anything right. It just had to do with luck. If anyone thinks that this can’t happen again


----------



## meaner gene

Faun said:


> Obama's not president, cretin. Impeached Trump is and if there was a shortfall, Impeached Trump had 3 years to fill it.


Actually Trump had three years to break it.


*How Did Trump Protect Americans From the Predicted Threat?

Apr. 10, 2018: *Trump fires Bossert, who resigns at the request of incoming National Security Advisor John Bolton.

*May 10, 2018: *Trump dissolves the NSC’s pandemic response team and its director, Ziemer, leaves the administration. “The abrupt departure of Rear Adm. Timothy Ziemer from the National Security Council means no senior administration official is now focused solely on global health security,” according to _The Washington Post._

*July 2019: *Trump administration eliminates the position held by an American epidemiologist embedded in China’s disease control agency. Her job is to train “Chinese field epidemiologists who [are] deployed to the epicenters of outbreaks to help track, investigate, and contain diseases.” 

*Jan. 3, 2020:* By the time the CDC hears from its Chinese counterpart agency about the COVID-19 outbreak, two-thirds of Trump’s representatives at the January 2017 pandemic briefing, including Bossert, are no longer in the administration.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> DECISIONS DECISIONS   Who to believe  Azog ,,or Gates?
> As parts of the United States continue to grapple with increasing cases of COVID-19, the disease caused by coronavirus, Bill Gates blasted the country’s overall response to the pandemic.
> 
> “You know, this has been a mismanaged situation every step of the way,” the Microsoft (MSFT) co-founder and billionaire said in an interview with STAT News. “It’s shocking. It’s unbelievable — the fact that we would be among the worst in the world.”
> 
> 
> Gates added that the variety of missteps by the U.S. government, from testing to issuing guidance to new hires, were baffling.
> 
> “The administration’s now hired this Stanford guy who has no background at all just because he agrees with their crackpot theories,” Gates said of Dr. Scott Atlas, the president’s new coronavirus advisor.
> 
> 
> Bill Gates answers questions after giving a lecture on international aid to parliamentarians and guests in the Robing Room of the House of Lords in the Palace of Westminster, London. (PHOTO: REUTERS/Tim Ireland/Pool).
> More
> Melinda Gates, in a separate interview with Axios, concurred with her husband’s opinion.
> 
> “We’ve had terrible leadership on this issue, quite frankly,” the co-chair of the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation said. “And science should never be politicized. Science is about getting at the truth. Science is what moves society forward.”
> 
> She added that the government has also effectively “neutered” the Centers for Disease Control & Prevention (CDC), which was “set up originally to give sound medical advice,” rendering it unable to do its job, hence compounding the COVID-19 response.
> 
> There are currently more than than 6.5 million confirmed COVID-19 cases in the U.S., which outpaces other developing countries like India (4.9 million cases), Brazil (4.3 million cases), and Russia (1 million cases).
> 
> The lockdowns accompanying the pandemic have resulted in an economic recession, with millions of Americans losing jobs. Nearly 1 in 5 Americans are still worried about losing their job in the next 12 months.
> 
> 
> 
> But your libber buddy here just said cases are not important so why do you keep harping on them???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not important??  Unless it's you or a loved one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I think testing and case documentation is critical and have said so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does it prove exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well for the flu results, for example, we estimate total cases and deaths yearly.  There is no case by case documentation.  And I am not sure how many diseases we actually attempt to track case by case.  But with covid thats all the left was whining for from the get go...testing testing...and the cases and deaths were always thrown out.  So, in my mind, the testing and total cases are the proof that it was inept Dem leadership that caused our issues since the mortality rate continues to dive with each day of testing.  Just my take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, h1n1 had more deaths.  but king obammy was in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're just another fucked in the head conservative.
> 
> H1N1: 12,469 deaths
> [NCHS - 404 Error - Resource Not Available: 180,882 deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 60 MILLION INFECTED Why wasn't obama and biden preparing for another pandemic?
> Ron Klain, who was Biden’s chief of staff at the time, said of H1N1 in 2019. “It had nothing to do with us doing anything right. It just had to do with luck. If anyone thinks that this can’t happen again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden has fought a pandemic before. It did not go smoothly.
> 
> 
> The Obama administration's ability to stop the swine flu came down to luck, one former aide says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama's not president, cretin. Impeached Trump is and if there was a shortfall, Impeached Trump had 3 years to fill it.
Click to expand...

Ron Klain, who was Biden’s chief of staff at the time, said of H1N1 in 2019. “It had nothing to do with us doing anything right. It just had to do with luck. If anyone thinks that this can’t happen again


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
Click to expand...

HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> *Inauguration Day, Jan. 20, 2017: *Trump inherits the National Security Council’s global health security office — the pandemic response team — that Obama had created after the 2014-2016 Ebola outbreak.





bigrebnc1775 said:


> all that is irrelevant try againBECAUSE
> *Ron Klain, who was Biden’s chief of staff at the time, said *of H1N1 in 2019. “It had nothing to do with us doing anything right. It just had to do with luck. If anyone thinks that this can’t happen again



You call it irrelevant, when it answers the question you asked.


bigrebnc1775 said:


> 60 MILLION INFECTED *Why wasn't obama and biden preparing for another pandemic?*



They did prepare, by creating a pandemic response team.

If you ask a question, pay attention to the answer.


----------



## jc456

bravoactual said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Imbecile, read & learn...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the atheist version right?  Did the Russians interfere or help build them??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know you could have found the answers to those questions in the article I posted. Why are conservatives so scared of education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....answers in the wacko propaganda factory article I posted.....hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> As opposed to your "Bible"  which you _believe_ states something different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why am I still waiting for you to post the book, chapter and verse where it says slaves built the pyramids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's right atheists don't have a Bible.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exodus Chapter 5 starting with maybe Verse 7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's the entire chapter...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Exodus 5
> 
> 
> 
> Afterward Moses and Aaron went in and told Pharaoh, “Thus says the Lord God of Israel: ‘Let My people go, that they may [a]hold a feast to Me in the wilderness.’ ”
> 
> 2 And Pharaoh said, “Who _is_ the Lord, that I should obey His voice to let Israel go? I do not know the Lord, nor will I let Israel go.”
> 
> 3 So they said, “The God of the Hebrews has met with us. Please, let us go three days’ journey into the desert and sacrifice to the Lord our God, lest He fall upon us with pestilence or with the sword.”
> 
> 4 Then the king of Egypt said to them, “Moses and Aaron, why do you take the people from their work? Get _back_ to your labor.” 5 And Pharaoh said, “Look, the people of the land _are_ many now, and you make them rest from their labor!”
> 
> 6 So the same day Pharaoh commanded the taskmasters of the people and their officers, saying, 7 “You shall no longer give the people straw to make brick as before. Let them go and gather straw for themselves. 8 And you shall lay on them the quota of bricks which they made before. You shall not reduce it. For they are idle; therefore they cry out, saying, ‘Let us go _and_ sacrifice to our God.’ 9 Let more work be laid on the men, that they may labor in it, and let them not regard false words.”
> 
> 10 And the taskmasters of the people and their officers went out and spoke to the people, saying, “Thus says Pharaoh: ‘I will not give you straw. 11 Go, get yourselves straw where you can find it; yet none of your work will be reduced.’ ” 12 So the people were scattered abroad throughout all the land of Egypt to gather stubble instead of straw. 13 And the taskmasters forced _them_ to hurry, saying, “Fulfill your work, _your_ daily quota, as when there was straw.” 14 Also the officers of the children of Israel, whom Pharaoh’s taskmasters had set over them, were beaten _and_ were asked, “Why have you not fulfilled your task in making brick both yesterday and today, as before?”
> 
> 15 Then the officers of the children of Israel came and cried out to Pharaoh, saying, “Why are you dealing thus with your servants? 16 There is no straw given to your servants, and they say to us, ‘Make brick!’ And indeed your servants _are_ beaten, but the fault _is_ in your _own_ people.”
> 
> 17 But he said, “You _are_ idle! Idle! Therefore you say, ‘Let us go _and_ sacrifice to the Lord.’ 18 Therefore go now _and_ work; for no straw shall be given you, yet you shall deliver the quota of bricks.” 19 And the officers of the children of Israel saw _that_ they _were_ in trouble after it was said, “You shall not reduce _any_ bricks from your daily quota.”
> 
> 20 Then, as they came out from Pharaoh, they met Moses and Aaron who stood there to meet them. 21 And they said to them, “Let the Lord look on you and judge, because you have made [b]us abhorrent in the sight of Pharaoh and in the sight of his servants, to put a sword in their hand to kill us.”
> 
> 22 So Moses returned to the Lord and said, “Lord, why have You brought trouble on this people? Why _is_ it You have sent me? 23 For since I came to Pharaoh to speak in Your name, he has done evil to this people; neither have You delivered Your people at all.”
> 
> 
> 
> ... absolutely nothing in there about building pyramids.
> 
> Thanks for confirming you're fucked in the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole, "*Slaves Built The Pyramids*" is a myth created by the so-called "*Christians*" as means to show the power of their non-existent god.
Click to expand...

post a link genius


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> They did prepare, by creating a pandemic response team.
> 
> If you ask a question, pay attention to the answer.


----------



## jc456

Dr Grump said:


> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.


to you? why?  you aren't here.


----------



## meaner gene

jc456 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Imbecile, read & learn...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the atheist version right?  Did the Russians interfere or help build them??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know you could have found the answers to those questions in the article I posted. Why are conservatives so scared of education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....answers in the wacko propaganda factory article I posted.....hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> As opposed to your "Bible"  which you _believe_ states something different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why am I still waiting for you to post the book, chapter and verse where it says slaves built the pyramids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's right atheists don't have a Bible.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exodus Chapter 5 starting with maybe Verse 7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's the entire chapter...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Exodus 5
> 
> 
> 
> Afterward Moses and Aaron went in and told Pharaoh, “Thus says the Lord God of Israel: ‘Let My people go, that they may [a]hold a feast to Me in the wilderness.’ ”
> 
> 2 And Pharaoh said, “Who _is_ the Lord, that I should obey His voice to let Israel go? I do not know the Lord, nor will I let Israel go.”
> 
> 3 So they said, “The God of the Hebrews has met with us. Please, let us go three days’ journey into the desert and sacrifice to the Lord our God, lest He fall upon us with pestilence or with the sword.”
> 
> 4 Then the king of Egypt said to them, “Moses and Aaron, why do you take the people from their work? Get _back_ to your labor.” 5 And Pharaoh said, “Look, the people of the land _are_ many now, and you make them rest from their labor!”
> 
> 6 So the same day Pharaoh commanded the taskmasters of the people and their officers, saying, 7 “You shall no longer give the people straw to make brick as before. Let them go and gather straw for themselves. 8 And you shall lay on them the quota of bricks which they made before. You shall not reduce it. For they are idle; therefore they cry out, saying, ‘Let us go _and_ sacrifice to our God.’ 9 Let more work be laid on the men, that they may labor in it, and let them not regard false words.”
> 
> 10 And the taskmasters of the people and their officers went out and spoke to the people, saying, “Thus says Pharaoh: ‘I will not give you straw. 11 Go, get yourselves straw where you can find it; yet none of your work will be reduced.’ ” 12 So the people were scattered abroad throughout all the land of Egypt to gather stubble instead of straw. 13 And the taskmasters forced _them_ to hurry, saying, “Fulfill your work, _your_ daily quota, as when there was straw.” 14 Also the officers of the children of Israel, whom Pharaoh’s taskmasters had set over them, were beaten _and_ were asked, “Why have you not fulfilled your task in making brick both yesterday and today, as before?”
> 
> 15 Then the officers of the children of Israel came and cried out to Pharaoh, saying, “Why are you dealing thus with your servants? 16 There is no straw given to your servants, and they say to us, ‘Make brick!’ And indeed your servants _are_ beaten, but the fault _is_ in your _own_ people.”
> 
> 17 But he said, “You _are_ idle! Idle! Therefore you say, ‘Let us go _and_ sacrifice to the Lord.’ 18 Therefore go now _and_ work; for no straw shall be given you, yet you shall deliver the quota of bricks.” 19 And the officers of the children of Israel saw _that_ they _were_ in trouble after it was said, “You shall not reduce _any_ bricks from your daily quota.”
> 
> 20 Then, as they came out from Pharaoh, they met Moses and Aaron who stood there to meet them. 21 And they said to them, “Let the Lord look on you and judge, because you have made [b]us abhorrent in the sight of Pharaoh and in the sight of his servants, to put a sword in their hand to kill us.”
> 
> 22 So Moses returned to the Lord and said, “Lord, why have You brought trouble on this people? Why _is_ it You have sent me? 23 For since I came to Pharaoh to speak in Your name, he has done evil to this people; neither have You delivered Your people at all.”
> 
> 
> 
> ... absolutely nothing in there about building pyramids.
> 
> Thanks for confirming you're fucked in the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole, "*Slaves Built The Pyramids*" is a myth created by the so-called "*Christians*" as means to show the power of their non-existent god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> post a link genius
Click to expand...




			https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids


----------



## meaner gene

jc456 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you ask a question, pay attention to the answer.
Click to expand...

It was posted with the answer


----------



## meaner gene

jc456 said:


>



As I said, it was posted with the answer

Don't you people read?



meaner gene said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 60 MILLION INFECTED Why wasn't obama and biden preparing for another pandemic?
> Ron Klain, who was Biden’s chief of staff at the time, said of H1N1 in 2019. “It had nothing to do with us doing anything right. It just had to do with luck. If anyone thinks that this can’t happen again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pandemic Timeline: The Obama Blame Game
> 
> 
> Trump’s lies are like zombies. Fact-checkers keep killing them, but he keeps bringing them back to life — and repeating them over and over again. The only antidote is the truth — repeated over and over again. This is Part III in a series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> billmoyers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Inauguration Day, Jan. 20, 2017: *Trump inherits the National Security Council’s global health security office — the pandemic response team — that Obama had created after the 2014-2016 Ebola outbreak.
Click to expand...


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Imbecile, read & learn...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the atheist version right?  Did the Russians interfere or help build them??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know you could have found the answers to those questions in the article I posted. Why are conservatives so scared of education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....answers in the wacko propaganda factory article I posted.....hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> As opposed to your "Bible"  which you _believe_ states something different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why am I still waiting for you to post the book, chapter and verse where it says slaves built the pyramids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's right atheists don't have a Bible.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exodus Chapter 5 starting with maybe Verse 7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's the entire chapter...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Exodus 5
> 
> 
> 
> Afterward Moses and Aaron went in and told Pharaoh, “Thus says the Lord God of Israel: ‘Let My people go, that they may [a]hold a feast to Me in the wilderness.’ ”
> 
> 2 And Pharaoh said, “Who _is_ the Lord, that I should obey His voice to let Israel go? I do not know the Lord, nor will I let Israel go.”
> 
> 3 So they said, “The God of the Hebrews has met with us. Please, let us go three days’ journey into the desert and sacrifice to the Lord our God, lest He fall upon us with pestilence or with the sword.”
> 
> 4 Then the king of Egypt said to them, “Moses and Aaron, why do you take the people from their work? Get _back_ to your labor.” 5 And Pharaoh said, “Look, the people of the land _are_ many now, and you make them rest from their labor!”
> 
> 6 So the same day Pharaoh commanded the taskmasters of the people and their officers, saying, 7 “You shall no longer give the people straw to make brick as before. Let them go and gather straw for themselves. 8 And you shall lay on them the quota of bricks which they made before. You shall not reduce it. For they are idle; therefore they cry out, saying, ‘Let us go _and_ sacrifice to our God.’ 9 Let more work be laid on the men, that they may labor in it, and let them not regard false words.”
> 
> 10 And the taskmasters of the people and their officers went out and spoke to the people, saying, “Thus says Pharaoh: ‘I will not give you straw. 11 Go, get yourselves straw where you can find it; yet none of your work will be reduced.’ ” 12 So the people were scattered abroad throughout all the land of Egypt to gather stubble instead of straw. 13 And the taskmasters forced _them_ to hurry, saying, “Fulfill your work, _your_ daily quota, as when there was straw.” 14 Also the officers of the children of Israel, whom Pharaoh’s taskmasters had set over them, were beaten _and_ were asked, “Why have you not fulfilled your task in making brick both yesterday and today, as before?”
> 
> 15 Then the officers of the children of Israel came and cried out to Pharaoh, saying, “Why are you dealing thus with your servants? 16 There is no straw given to your servants, and they say to us, ‘Make brick!’ And indeed your servants _are_ beaten, but the fault _is_ in your _own_ people.”
> 
> 17 But he said, “You _are_ idle! Idle! Therefore you say, ‘Let us go _and_ sacrifice to the Lord.’ 18 Therefore go now _and_ work; for no straw shall be given you, yet you shall deliver the quota of bricks.” 19 And the officers of the children of Israel saw _that_ they _were_ in trouble after it was said, “You shall not reduce _any_ bricks from your daily quota.”
> 
> 20 Then, as they came out from Pharaoh, they met Moses and Aaron who stood there to meet them. 21 And they said to them, “Let the Lord look on you and judge, because you have made [b]us abhorrent in the sight of Pharaoh and in the sight of his servants, to put a sword in their hand to kill us.”
> 
> 22 So Moses returned to the Lord and said, “Lord, why have You brought trouble on this people? Why _is_ it You have sent me? 23 For since I came to Pharaoh to speak in Your name, he has done evil to this people; neither have You delivered Your people at all.”
> 
> 
> 
> ... absolutely nothing in there about building pyramids.
> 
> Thanks for confirming you're fucked in the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole, "*Slaves Built The Pyramids*" is a myth created by the so-called "*Christians*" as means to show the power of their non-existent god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> post a link genius
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids
Click to expand...

from your link

_Though they were not slaves, the pyramid builders led a life of hard labor, said Adel Okasha, supervisor of the excavation. Their skeletons have signs of arthritis, and their lower vertebrae point to a life passed in difficulty, he said._

yeah, ohhhhkay.  can't make it up. then blacks were laborers right?  they went to the fields and labored.  not sure what the difference is genius.


----------



## meaner gene

jc456 said:


> from your link
> 
> _Though they were not slaves, the pyramid builders led a life of hard labor, said Adel Okasha, supervisor of the excavation. Their skeletons have signs of arthritis, and their lower vertebrae point to a life passed in difficulty, he said._
> 
> yeah, ohhhhkay.  can't make it up. then blacks were laborers right?  they went to the fields and labored.  not sure what the difference is genius.



Did you miss the part about them working part time, as in 3 months a year.

Slavery is a full time job.


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you ask a question, pay attention to the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was posted with the answer
Click to expand...

what is in the link that supports what you said?


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> Did you miss the part about them working part time, as in 3 months a year.
> 
> Slavery is a full time job.


yeah, you know what they were doing 4000 years ago.  surrrrrrrrrrrrre.  too fking funny.  I gave you what the link posted.  laborers.  look it up.


----------



## meaner gene

jc456 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you ask a question, pay attention to the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was posted with the answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is in the link that supports what you said?
Click to expand...

The actual quote from the link.

Inauguration Day, Jan. 20, 2017: Trump inherits the National Security Council’s global health security office — the pandemic response team —* that Obama had created after the 2014-2016 Ebola outbreak.*


----------



## meaner gene

jc456 said:


> yeah, you know what they were doing 4000 years ago.  surrrrrrrrrrrrre.  too fking funny.  I gave you what the link posted.  laborers.  look it up.



Can't read can you?

Though *they were not slaves*, the pyramid builders led a life of hard labor, said Adel Okasha


----------



## Faun

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> DECISIONS DECISIONS   Who to believe  Azog ,,or Gates?
> As parts of the United States continue to grapple with increasing cases of COVID-19, the disease caused by coronavirus, Bill Gates blasted the country’s overall response to the pandemic.
> 
> “You know, this has been a mismanaged situation every step of the way,” the Microsoft (MSFT) co-founder and billionaire said in an interview with STAT News. “It’s shocking. It’s unbelievable — the fact that we would be among the worst in the world.”
> 
> 
> Gates added that the variety of missteps by the U.S. government, from testing to issuing guidance to new hires, were baffling.
> 
> “The administration’s now hired this Stanford guy who has no background at all just because he agrees with their crackpot theories,” Gates said of Dr. Scott Atlas, the president’s new coronavirus advisor.
> 
> 
> Bill Gates answers questions after giving a lecture on international aid to parliamentarians and guests in the Robing Room of the House of Lords in the Palace of Westminster, London. (PHOTO: REUTERS/Tim Ireland/Pool).
> More
> Melinda Gates, in a separate interview with Axios, concurred with her husband’s opinion.
> 
> “We’ve had terrible leadership on this issue, quite frankly,” the co-chair of the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation said. “And science should never be politicized. Science is about getting at the truth. Science is what moves society forward.”
> 
> She added that the government has also effectively “neutered” the Centers for Disease Control & Prevention (CDC), which was “set up originally to give sound medical advice,” rendering it unable to do its job, hence compounding the COVID-19 response.
> 
> There are currently more than than 6.5 million confirmed COVID-19 cases in the U.S., which outpaces other developing countries like India (4.9 million cases), Brazil (4.3 million cases), and Russia (1 million cases).
> 
> The lockdowns accompanying the pandemic have resulted in an economic recession, with millions of Americans losing jobs. Nearly 1 in 5 Americans are still worried about losing their job in the next 12 months.
> 
> 
> 
> But your libber buddy here just said cases are not important so why do you keep harping on them???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not important??  Unless it's you or a loved one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I think testing and case documentation is critical and have said so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does it prove exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well for the flu results, for example, we estimate total cases and deaths yearly.  There is no case by case documentation.  And I am not sure how many diseases we actually attempt to track case by case.  But with covid thats all the left was whining for from the get go...testing testing...and the cases and deaths were always thrown out.  So, in my mind, the testing and total cases are the proof that it was inept Dem leadership that caused our issues since the mortality rate continues to dive with each day of testing.  Just my take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, h1n1 had more deaths.  but king obammy was in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're just another fucked in the head conservative.
> 
> H1N1: 12,469 deaths
> [NCHS - 404 Error - Resource Not Available: 180,882 deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 60 MILLION INFECTED Why wasn't obama and biden preparing for another pandemic?
> Ron Klain, who was Biden’s chief of staff at the time, said of H1N1 in 2019. “It had nothing to do with us doing anything right. It just had to do with luck. If anyone thinks that this can’t happen again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden has fought a pandemic before. It did not go smoothly.
> 
> 
> The Obama administration's ability to stop the swine flu came down to luck, one former aide says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama's not president, cretin. Impeached Trump is and if there was a shortfall, Impeached Trump had 3 years to fill it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ron Klain, who was Biden’s chief of staff at the time, said of H1N1 in 2019. “It had nothing to do with us doing anything right. It just had to do with luck. If anyone thinks that this can’t happen again
Click to expand...

And now we're saddled with Impeached Trump and our luck has turned to shit.

Good job, cons.


----------



## Faun

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
Click to expand...

PussyBitch be like, _Mommy!! Make that mean foreigner leave me alone! Mommy!!!! Waaaaaaaa!!_


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure the pyrmids were built by slaves.
> 
> go ahead. tear 'em down.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Imbecile, read & learn...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the atheist version right?  Did the Russians interfere or help build them??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know you could have found the answers to those questions in the article I posted. Why are conservatives so scared of education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....answers in the wacko propaganda factory article I posted.....hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> As opposed to your "Bible"  which you _believe_ states something different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why am I still waiting for you to post the book, chapter and verse where it says slaves built the pyramids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's right atheists don't have a Bible.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exodus Chapter 5 starting with maybe Verse 7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's the entire chapter...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Exodus 5
> 
> 
> 
> Afterward Moses and Aaron went in and told Pharaoh, “Thus says the Lord God of Israel: ‘Let My people go, that they may [a]hold a feast to Me in the wilderness.’ ”
> 
> 2 And Pharaoh said, “Who _is_ the Lord, that I should obey His voice to let Israel go? I do not know the Lord, nor will I let Israel go.”
> 
> 3 So they said, “The God of the Hebrews has met with us. Please, let us go three days’ journey into the desert and sacrifice to the Lord our God, lest He fall upon us with pestilence or with the sword.”
> 
> 4 Then the king of Egypt said to them, “Moses and Aaron, why do you take the people from their work? Get _back_ to your labor.” 5 And Pharaoh said, “Look, the people of the land _are_ many now, and you make them rest from their labor!”
> 
> 6 So the same day Pharaoh commanded the taskmasters of the people and their officers, saying, 7 “You shall no longer give the people straw to make brick as before. Let them go and gather straw for themselves. 8 And you shall lay on them the quota of bricks which they made before. You shall not reduce it. For they are idle; therefore they cry out, saying, ‘Let us go _and_ sacrifice to our God.’ 9 Let more work be laid on the men, that they may labor in it, and let them not regard false words.”
> 
> 10 And the taskmasters of the people and their officers went out and spoke to the people, saying, “Thus says Pharaoh: ‘I will not give you straw. 11 Go, get yourselves straw where you can find it; yet none of your work will be reduced.’ ” 12 So the people were scattered abroad throughout all the land of Egypt to gather stubble instead of straw. 13 And the taskmasters forced _them_ to hurry, saying, “Fulfill your work, _your_ daily quota, as when there was straw.” 14 Also the officers of the children of Israel, whom Pharaoh’s taskmasters had set over them, were beaten _and_ were asked, “Why have you not fulfilled your task in making brick both yesterday and today, as before?”
> 
> 15 Then the officers of the children of Israel came and cried out to Pharaoh, saying, “Why are you dealing thus with your servants? 16 There is no straw given to your servants, and they say to us, ‘Make brick!’ And indeed your servants _are_ beaten, but the fault _is_ in your _own_ people.”
> 
> 17 But he said, “You _are_ idle! Idle! Therefore you say, ‘Let us go _and_ sacrifice to the Lord.’ 18 Therefore go now _and_ work; for no straw shall be given you, yet you shall deliver the quota of bricks.” 19 And the officers of the children of Israel saw _that_ they _were_ in trouble after it was said, “You shall not reduce _any_ bricks from your daily quota.”
> 
> 20 Then, as they came out from Pharaoh, they met Moses and Aaron who stood there to meet them. 21 And they said to them, “Let the Lord look on you and judge, because you have made [b]us abhorrent in the sight of Pharaoh and in the sight of his servants, to put a sword in their hand to kill us.”
> 
> 22 So Moses returned to the Lord and said, “Lord, why have You brought trouble on this people? Why _is_ it You have sent me? 23 For since I came to Pharaoh to speak in Your name, he has done evil to this people; neither have You delivered Your people at all.”
> 
> 
> 
> ... absolutely nothing in there about building pyramids.
> 
> Thanks for confirming you're fucked in the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole, "*Slaves Built The Pyramids*" is a myth created by the so-called "*Christians*" as means to show the power of their non-existent god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> post a link genius
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/science/articles/2010/01/12/egypt-new-find-shows-slaves-didnt-build-pyramids
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> from your link
> 
> _Though they were not slaves, the pyramid builders led a life of hard labor, said Adel Okasha, supervisor of the excavation. Their skeletons have signs of arthritis, and their lower vertebrae point to a life passed in difficulty, he said._
> 
> yeah, ohhhhkay.  can't make it up. then blacks were laborers right?  they went to the fields and labored.  not sure what the difference is genius.
Click to expand...

Holyfuckingshit! 

Exactly how rightarded are you, nutjob?

*YOU* just posted, _*"...they were not slaves..."*_

Like I always say, there is no creature slithering this Earth dumber than a conservative.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't want more cases but if they have deaths it benefits them from stating they are COVID-19 related. It is deaths not cases.
> 
> 
> 
> But you just said the exact opposite.
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see 200k as catastrophic when hospitals get more $$ if they call the deaths due to COVID-19. I don't trust them or the data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would hospitals wait for the random deaths from other causes, when they could just increase the number of real cases.
> 
> A doctor can lose their medical license if they wrongfully attribute cause of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't understand. If someone comes in with cancer but they are also COVID-19 positive they ll say death due to COVID even if cancer is the real cause. Real cases? Very few actually die from COVID-19. Are you trolling?
Click to expand...

This is total bullshit. Don't believe everything you read on the internet.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does gas have to do with abortions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between current reality, and remembering the good old days.
> 
> Some states ruled abortions to be "elective surgery" and thus prevented them.  There are no numbers available to see if the numbers were cut by a little or cut by a lot.  But knowing we don't know, makes you an idiot to pretend last years numbers have anything to do with what happened in 2020.
> 
> If you look at the peak users of abortion, women 20-24, women with some college, women not married or cohabitation,  zero prior births,
> 
> That concludes they're due to women in college, and with that switched to tele-learning, their need for abortions was cut dramatically
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.guttmacher.org/sites/default/files/report_downloads/us-abortion-patients-table1.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> You can analyze the data for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My argument was that Democrats consider 200K catastrohic while 450K abortions EVERY six months is a "choice."  Your quibbling over how many abortions there were over the last six specific months doesn't change anything about my point, which is about your attitude.  The exact number over the last six months doesn't change your double standard.   Address the point.
> 
> And my second point was how blaming Trump for a virus at all is your hate partisan absurd bull crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kazzer, which position do you disagree with...?
> 
> 
> 200K deaths caused by a pandemic is a disaster
> 450K abortions were by choice
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many of that 200k would have died anyway. I do Not believe the fake news media. I am pro choice but what is interesting is that if one kills a pregnant lady the crime is a double homicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pro-choice, but my argument is not that it's not a human life.  It's just that the government has no legitimate power to point a gun at a woman and force her to carry a baby to term in her body.  So there is no conflict there with murder being double homocide.
> 
> But Democrats specifically argue that abortion is fine, just a choice.  I don't argue that, only that it's not a legitimate government power to force the mother to deliver it.   Their reasoning is what makes it a double standard.
> 
> But if 200K lives is catastrophic, that there were 2 1/2 abortions on average over that time period they considered only a "choice" is massively hypocritical
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see 200k as catastrophic when hospitals get more $$ if they call the deaths due to COVID-19. I don't trust them or the data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a bunch of conspiratorial nonsense. You have any idea what you’re accusing people of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100%. I am also 100% confident I am right. 100%. That is right. 100%. I cannot say that enough. I am more certain of that than the Sun rising in the east daily.
Click to expand...

You can be as confident as you want. You're still wrong.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t be so defensive.
> 
> What you’re posting is data from 130 companies and ends in 2018. You don’t mention this because it doesn’t help your case. Much of growth in CAPEX comes from a handful of companies, focused in technology. Not bad, but hardly the investment in the blue collar economy that was often touted.
> 
> When you zoom out for a more complete picture, there was extra grow in 2018, which basically ended in 2019. The overall growth contributed a minuscule amount to GDP growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really happening with the Trump tax cuts? | American Enterprise Institute - AEI
> 
> 
> From an economic perspective, the focus on the increase in corporate dividends and buybacks is misplaced. Look instead at business investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aei.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you take their opinion over mine. Duke undergrad, NU MBA.
> 
> This is hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I provided data and a specific rebuttal. You are only appearing to authority. If that MBA was worth anything, you might have a critique of my post.
> 
> Turns our I’m better at this than you. That’s one of the benefits of not being a Trump devotee. More objectivity and less “cheerleading”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I provided specific data. You provided fuzzy math with an opinion piece.
> 
> View attachment 388975
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your data also came from an opinion piece, not that you admitted it, you just presented it without context and without it an explanation of what you were posting. Not particularly honest. I found your source myself though, and was able to provide a critique, something you haven’t found yourself able to do yet.
> 
> Your data focused on a small subset of companies. Not the economy as a whole. I provided a better, wider view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Mine cape from actual data that is tracked by IBanks and such. I am talking corporate confidence. That is all. It was higher under Trump and the chart below illustrates as such. You don't know what CAPEX is. You don't know much about anything with corporate finance. But you find obscure articles that are embarrassing. I also never said "tax cuts" I said corporate confidence. But the tax cuts definitely helped in terms of wage growth and lowering unemployment.
> 
> View attachment 388976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate confidence, otherwise known as feelings. I was speaking in the real of facts and data.
> 
> Tax cuts and investment were the topic when you replied to me. Seems like you’re switching the subject because you got caught up in an argument you can’t win
> 
> AEI is hardly obscure and you’ve yet to critique the article despite calling it embarrassing. Why? We don’t know. You don’t say. I’d wager because you don’t have a critique.
> 
> As for helping with wage growth and unemployment, there was little deviation in those trends. Wages were growing about the same rate in 2016 as in 2018 and 2019. Unemployment was falling at roughly the same rate in 2016 as 2018. This is all speculative, and very little evidence to support it other than your feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing. You are hopeless. Roughly is not the same. It was lower. I gave You a ton of evidence. I am roughly correct.
Click to expand...


Check out this huge change in wage growth.





You're really blowing me away here.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't want more cases but if they have deaths it benefits them from stating they are COVID-19 related. It is deaths not cases.
> 
> 
> 
> But you just said the exact opposite.
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see 200k as catastrophic when hospitals get more $$ if they call the deaths due to COVID-19. I don't trust them or the data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would hospitals wait for the random deaths from other causes, when they could just increase the number of real cases.
> 
> A doctor can lose their medical license if they wrongfully attribute cause of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't understand. If someone comes in with cancer but they are also COVID-19 positive they ll say death due to COVID even if cancer is the real cause. Real cases? Very few actually die from COVID-19. Are you trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is total bullshit. Don't believe everything you read on the internet.
Click to expand...

Internet? I heard it firsthand. LOL.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does gas have to do with abortions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between current reality, and remembering the good old days.
> 
> Some states ruled abortions to be "elective surgery" and thus prevented them.  There are no numbers available to see if the numbers were cut by a little or cut by a lot.  But knowing we don't know, makes you an idiot to pretend last years numbers have anything to do with what happened in 2020.
> 
> If you look at the peak users of abortion, women 20-24, women with some college, women not married or cohabitation,  zero prior births,
> 
> That concludes they're due to women in college, and with that switched to tele-learning, their need for abortions was cut dramatically
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.guttmacher.org/sites/default/files/report_downloads/us-abortion-patients-table1.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> You can analyze the data for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My argument was that Democrats consider 200K catastrohic while 450K abortions EVERY six months is a "choice."  Your quibbling over how many abortions there were over the last six specific months doesn't change anything about my point, which is about your attitude.  The exact number over the last six months doesn't change your double standard.   Address the point.
> 
> And my second point was how blaming Trump for a virus at all is your hate partisan absurd bull crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kazzer, which position do you disagree with...?
> 
> 
> 200K deaths caused by a pandemic is a disaster
> 450K abortions were by choice
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many of that 200k would have died anyway. I do Not believe the fake news media. I am pro choice but what is interesting is that if one kills a pregnant lady the crime is a double homicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pro-choice, but my argument is not that it's not a human life.  It's just that the government has no legitimate power to point a gun at a woman and force her to carry a baby to term in her body.  So there is no conflict there with murder being double homocide.
> 
> But Democrats specifically argue that abortion is fine, just a choice.  I don't argue that, only that it's not a legitimate government power to force the mother to deliver it.   Their reasoning is what makes it a double standard.
> 
> But if 200K lives is catastrophic, that there were 2 1/2 abortions on average over that time period they considered only a "choice" is massively hypocritical
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see 200k as catastrophic when hospitals get more $$ if they call the deaths due to COVID-19. I don't trust them or the data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a bunch of conspiratorial nonsense. You have any idea what you’re accusing people of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100%. I am also 100% confident I am right. 100%. That is right. 100%. I cannot say that enough. I am more certain of that than the Sun rising in the east daily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can be as confident as you want. You're still wrong.
Click to expand...

Nope. I am not. Again, do you believe convalescent plasma helps in terms of cure? Yes or no?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t be so defensive.
> 
> What you’re posting is data from 130 companies and ends in 2018. You don’t mention this because it doesn’t help your case. Much of growth in CAPEX comes from a handful of companies, focused in technology. Not bad, but hardly the investment in the blue collar economy that was often touted.
> 
> When you zoom out for a more complete picture, there was extra grow in 2018, which basically ended in 2019. The overall growth contributed a minuscule amount to GDP growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really happening with the Trump tax cuts? | American Enterprise Institute - AEI
> 
> 
> From an economic perspective, the focus on the increase in corporate dividends and buybacks is misplaced. Look instead at business investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aei.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you take their opinion over mine. Duke undergrad, NU MBA.
> 
> This is hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I provided data and a specific rebuttal. You are only appearing to authority. If that MBA was worth anything, you might have a critique of my post.
> 
> Turns our I’m better at this than you. That’s one of the benefits of not being a Trump devotee. More objectivity and less “cheerleading”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I provided specific data. You provided fuzzy math with an opinion piece.
> 
> View attachment 388975
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your data also came from an opinion piece, not that you admitted it, you just presented it without context and without it an explanation of what you were posting. Not particularly honest. I found your source myself though, and was able to provide a critique, something you haven’t found yourself able to do yet.
> 
> Your data focused on a small subset of companies. Not the economy as a whole. I provided a better, wider view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Mine cape from actual data that is tracked by IBanks and such. I am talking corporate confidence. That is all. It was higher under Trump and the chart below illustrates as such. You don't know what CAPEX is. You don't know much about anything with corporate finance. But you find obscure articles that are embarrassing. I also never said "tax cuts" I said corporate confidence. But the tax cuts definitely helped in terms of wage growth and lowering unemployment.
> 
> View attachment 388976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate confidence, otherwise known as feelings. I was speaking in the real of facts and data.
> 
> Tax cuts and investment were the topic when you replied to me. Seems like you’re switching the subject because you got caught up in an argument you can’t win
> 
> AEI is hardly obscure and you’ve yet to critique the article despite calling it embarrassing. Why? We don’t know. You don’t say. I’d wager because you don’t have a critique.
> 
> As for helping with wage growth and unemployment, there was little deviation in those trends. Wages were growing about the same rate in 2016 as in 2018 and 2019. Unemployment was falling at roughly the same rate in 2016 as 2018. This is all speculative, and very little evidence to support it other than your feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing. You are hopeless. Roughly is not the same. It was lower. I gave You a ton of evidence. I am roughly correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check out this huge change in wage growth.
> 
> View attachment 389164
> 
> You're really blowing me away here.
Click to expand...

I already proved you wrong on this. Move on.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't want more cases but if they have deaths it benefits them from stating they are COVID-19 related. It is deaths not cases.
> 
> 
> 
> But you just said the exact opposite.
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see 200k as catastrophic when hospitals get more $$ if they call the deaths due to COVID-19. I don't trust them or the data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would hospitals wait for the random deaths from other causes, when they could just increase the number of real cases.
> 
> A doctor can lose their medical license if they wrongfully attribute cause of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't understand. If someone comes in with cancer but they are also COVID-19 positive they ll say death due to COVID even if cancer is the real cause. Real cases? Very few actually die from COVID-19. Are you trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is total bullshit. Don't believe everything you read on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Internet? I heard it firsthand. LOL.
Click to expand...

"I heard it first hand" is self contradictory. If you heard it, it's by definition second hand. 

Do you realize how unlikely it is that someone dies and just so happens have to have COVID without it being a cause?


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does gas have to do with abortions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between current reality, and remembering the good old days.
> 
> Some states ruled abortions to be "elective surgery" and thus prevented them.  There are no numbers available to see if the numbers were cut by a little or cut by a lot.  But knowing we don't know, makes you an idiot to pretend last years numbers have anything to do with what happened in 2020.
> 
> If you look at the peak users of abortion, women 20-24, women with some college, women not married or cohabitation,  zero prior births,
> 
> That concludes they're due to women in college, and with that switched to tele-learning, their need for abortions was cut dramatically
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.guttmacher.org/sites/default/files/report_downloads/us-abortion-patients-table1.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> You can analyze the data for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My argument was that Democrats consider 200K catastrohic while 450K abortions EVERY six months is a "choice."  Your quibbling over how many abortions there were over the last six specific months doesn't change anything about my point, which is about your attitude.  The exact number over the last six months doesn't change your double standard.   Address the point.
> 
> And my second point was how blaming Trump for a virus at all is your hate partisan absurd bull crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kazzer, which position do you disagree with...?
> 
> 
> 200K deaths caused by a pandemic is a disaster
> 450K abortions were by choice
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many of that 200k would have died anyway. I do Not believe the fake news media. I am pro choice but what is interesting is that if one kills a pregnant lady the crime is a double homicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pro-choice, but my argument is not that it's not a human life.  It's just that the government has no legitimate power to point a gun at a woman and force her to carry a baby to term in her body.  So there is no conflict there with murder being double homocide.
> 
> But Democrats specifically argue that abortion is fine, just a choice.  I don't argue that, only that it's not a legitimate government power to force the mother to deliver it.   Their reasoning is what makes it a double standard.
> 
> But if 200K lives is catastrophic, that there were 2 1/2 abortions on average over that time period they considered only a "choice" is massively hypocritical
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see 200k as catastrophic when hospitals get more $$ if they call the deaths due to COVID-19. I don't trust them or the data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a bunch of conspiratorial nonsense. You have any idea what you’re accusing people of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100%. I am also 100% confident I am right. 100%. That is right. 100%. I cannot say that enough. I am more certain of that than the Sun rising in the east daily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can be as confident as you want. You're still wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I am not. Again, do you believe convalescent plasma helps in terms of cure? Yes or no?
Click to expand...

The term cure is rarely if ever used in medicine. Convalescent plasma has descent data behind it as a reasonably effective treatment. I don't know why you think that's important. 

You still have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t be so defensive.
> 
> What you’re posting is data from 130 companies and ends in 2018. You don’t mention this because it doesn’t help your case. Much of growth in CAPEX comes from a handful of companies, focused in technology. Not bad, but hardly the investment in the blue collar economy that was often touted.
> 
> When you zoom out for a more complete picture, there was extra grow in 2018, which basically ended in 2019. The overall growth contributed a minuscule amount to GDP growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really happening with the Trump tax cuts? | American Enterprise Institute - AEI
> 
> 
> From an economic perspective, the focus on the increase in corporate dividends and buybacks is misplaced. Look instead at business investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aei.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you take their opinion over mine. Duke undergrad, NU MBA.
> 
> This is hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I provided data and a specific rebuttal. You are only appearing to authority. If that MBA was worth anything, you might have a critique of my post.
> 
> Turns our I’m better at this than you. That’s one of the benefits of not being a Trump devotee. More objectivity and less “cheerleading”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I provided specific data. You provided fuzzy math with an opinion piece.
> 
> View attachment 388975
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your data also came from an opinion piece, not that you admitted it, you just presented it without context and without it an explanation of what you were posting. Not particularly honest. I found your source myself though, and was able to provide a critique, something you haven’t found yourself able to do yet.
> 
> Your data focused on a small subset of companies. Not the economy as a whole. I provided a better, wider view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Mine cape from actual data that is tracked by IBanks and such. I am talking corporate confidence. That is all. It was higher under Trump and the chart below illustrates as such. You don't know what CAPEX is. You don't know much about anything with corporate finance. But you find obscure articles that are embarrassing. I also never said "tax cuts" I said corporate confidence. But the tax cuts definitely helped in terms of wage growth and lowering unemployment.
> 
> View attachment 388976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate confidence, otherwise known as feelings. I was speaking in the real of facts and data.
> 
> Tax cuts and investment were the topic when you replied to me. Seems like you’re switching the subject because you got caught up in an argument you can’t win
> 
> AEI is hardly obscure and you’ve yet to critique the article despite calling it embarrassing. Why? We don’t know. You don’t say. I’d wager because you don’t have a critique.
> 
> As for helping with wage growth and unemployment, there was little deviation in those trends. Wages were growing about the same rate in 2016 as in 2018 and 2019. Unemployment was falling at roughly the same rate in 2016 as 2018. This is all speculative, and very little evidence to support it other than your feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing. You are hopeless. Roughly is not the same. It was lower. I gave You a ton of evidence. I am roughly correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check out this huge change in wage growth.
> 
> View attachment 389164
> 
> You're really blowing me away here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already proved you wrong on this. Move on.
Click to expand...


Not according to the data, which you are so reluctant to address. Do you see a big difference in wage growth after the tax cuts were passed? 

Tell me how confidence pays the bills? I wasn't aware that you can buy things with confidence. When you charge your clients, do you ask for payment in confidence? 

The obvious answer is no, confidence is a feeling and it's not absolute. Confidence was pretty high in 2007 as well, just as we were reaching the peak of a bubble that was about to crater the economy in ways we thought were possible since we had such big brains like yourself managing investments.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't want more cases but if they have deaths it benefits them from stating they are COVID-19 related. It is deaths not cases.
> 
> 
> 
> But you just said the exact opposite.
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see 200k as catastrophic when hospitals get more $$ if they call the deaths due to COVID-19. I don't trust them or the data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would hospitals wait for the random deaths from other causes, when they could just increase the number of real cases.
> 
> A doctor can lose their medical license if they wrongfully attribute cause of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't understand. If someone comes in with cancer but they are also COVID-19 positive they ll say death due to COVID even if cancer is the real cause. Real cases? Very few actually die from COVID-19. Are you trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is total bullshit. Don't believe everything you read on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Internet? I heard it firsthand. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I heard it first hand" is self contradictory. If you heard it, it's by definition second hand.
> 
> Do you realize how unlikely it is that someone dies and just so happens have to have COVID without it being a cause?
Click to expand...

Wrong. I heard it firsthand from the people in hospitals. It’s not remotely unlikely.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does gas have to do with abortions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between current reality, and remembering the good old days.
> 
> Some states ruled abortions to be "elective surgery" and thus prevented them.  There are no numbers available to see if the numbers were cut by a little or cut by a lot.  But knowing we don't know, makes you an idiot to pretend last years numbers have anything to do with what happened in 2020.
> 
> If you look at the peak users of abortion, women 20-24, women with some college, women not married or cohabitation,  zero prior births,
> 
> That concludes they're due to women in college, and with that switched to tele-learning, their need for abortions was cut dramatically
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.guttmacher.org/sites/default/files/report_downloads/us-abortion-patients-table1.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> You can analyze the data for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My argument was that Democrats consider 200K catastrohic while 450K abortions EVERY six months is a "choice."  Your quibbling over how many abortions there were over the last six specific months doesn't change anything about my point, which is about your attitude.  The exact number over the last six months doesn't change your double standard.   Address the point.
> 
> And my second point was how blaming Trump for a virus at all is your hate partisan absurd bull crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kazzer, which position do you disagree with...?
> 
> 
> 200K deaths caused by a pandemic is a disaster
> 450K abortions were by choice
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many of that 200k would have died anyway. I do Not believe the fake news media. I am pro choice but what is interesting is that if one kills a pregnant lady the crime is a double homicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pro-choice, but my argument is not that it's not a human life.  It's just that the government has no legitimate power to point a gun at a woman and force her to carry a baby to term in her body.  So there is no conflict there with murder being double homocide.
> 
> But Democrats specifically argue that abortion is fine, just a choice.  I don't argue that, only that it's not a legitimate government power to force the mother to deliver it.   Their reasoning is what makes it a double standard.
> 
> But if 200K lives is catastrophic, that there were 2 1/2 abortions on average over that time period they considered only a "choice" is massively hypocritical
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see 200k as catastrophic when hospitals get more $$ if they call the deaths due to COVID-19. I don't trust them or the data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a bunch of conspiratorial nonsense. You have any idea what you’re accusing people of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100%. I am also 100% confident I am right. 100%. That is right. 100%. I cannot say that enough. I am more certain of that than the Sun rising in the east daily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can be as confident as you want. You're still wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I am not. Again, do you believe convalescent plasma helps in terms of cure? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The term cure is rarely if ever used in medicine. Convalescent plasma has descent data behind it as a reasonably effective treatment. I don't know why you think that's important.
> 
> You still have no idea what you're talking about.
Click to expand...

Because the media says otherwise. Just like the media says the virus didn’t come from a lab. You’re a sheep who believes the media.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t be so defensive.
> 
> What you’re posting is data from 130 companies and ends in 2018. You don’t mention this because it doesn’t help your case. Much of growth in CAPEX comes from a handful of companies, focused in technology. Not bad, but hardly the investment in the blue collar economy that was often touted.
> 
> When you zoom out for a more complete picture, there was extra grow in 2018, which basically ended in 2019. The overall growth contributed a minuscule amount to GDP growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really happening with the Trump tax cuts? | American Enterprise Institute - AEI
> 
> 
> From an economic perspective, the focus on the increase in corporate dividends and buybacks is misplaced. Look instead at business investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aei.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you take their opinion over mine. Duke undergrad, NU MBA.
> 
> This is hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I provided data and a specific rebuttal. You are only appearing to authority. If that MBA was worth anything, you might have a critique of my post.
> 
> Turns our I’m better at this than you. That’s one of the benefits of not being a Trump devotee. More objectivity and less “cheerleading”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I provided specific data. You provided fuzzy math with an opinion piece.
> 
> View attachment 388975
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your data also came from an opinion piece, not that you admitted it, you just presented it without context and without it an explanation of what you were posting. Not particularly honest. I found your source myself though, and was able to provide a critique, something you haven’t found yourself able to do yet.
> 
> Your data focused on a small subset of companies. Not the economy as a whole. I provided a better, wider view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Mine cape from actual data that is tracked by IBanks and such. I am talking corporate confidence. That is all. It was higher under Trump and the chart below illustrates as such. You don't know what CAPEX is. You don't know much about anything with corporate finance. But you find obscure articles that are embarrassing. I also never said "tax cuts" I said corporate confidence. But the tax cuts definitely helped in terms of wage growth and lowering unemployment.
> 
> View attachment 388976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate confidence, otherwise known as feelings. I was speaking in the real of facts and data.
> 
> Tax cuts and investment were the topic when you replied to me. Seems like you’re switching the subject because you got caught up in an argument you can’t win
> 
> AEI is hardly obscure and you’ve yet to critique the article despite calling it embarrassing. Why? We don’t know. You don’t say. I’d wager because you don’t have a critique.
> 
> As for helping with wage growth and unemployment, there was little deviation in those trends. Wages were growing about the same rate in 2016 as in 2018 and 2019. Unemployment was falling at roughly the same rate in 2016 as 2018. This is all speculative, and very little evidence to support it other than your feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing. You are hopeless. Roughly is not the same. It was lower. I gave You a ton of evidence. I am roughly correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check out this huge change in wage growth.
> 
> View attachment 389164
> 
> You're really blowing me away here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already proved you wrong on this. Move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to the data, which you are so reluctant to address. Do you see a big difference in wage growth after the tax cuts were passed?
> 
> Tell me how confidence pays the bills? I wasn't aware that you can buy things with confidence. When you charge your clients, do you ask for payment in confidence?
> 
> The obvious answer is no, confidence is a feeling and it's not absolute. Confidence was pretty high in 2007 as well, just as we were reaching the peak of a bubble that was about to crater the economy in ways we thought were possible since we had such big brains like yourself managing investments.
Click to expand...

I am not discussing the cuts I am discussing the presidency before COVID. You’re comparing apples and oranges. I do Not manage investments. LOL

I provide corporate strategy and capital raise. And it has been much easier to raise capital since Trump became President. Not sure how many times I have to explain that to you. What do you do for work?


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't want more cases but if they have deaths it benefits them from stating they are COVID-19 related. It is deaths not cases.
> 
> 
> 
> But you just said the exact opposite.
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see 200k as catastrophic when hospitals get more $$ if they call the deaths due to COVID-19. I don't trust them or the data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would hospitals wait for the random deaths from other causes, when they could just increase the number of real cases.
> 
> A doctor can lose their medical license if they wrongfully attribute cause of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't understand. If someone comes in with cancer but they are also COVID-19 positive they ll say death due to COVID even if cancer is the real cause. Real cases? Very few actually die from COVID-19. Are you trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is total bullshit. Don't believe everything you read on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Internet? I heard it firsthand. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I heard it first hand" is self contradictory. If you heard it, it's by definition second hand.
> 
> Do you realize how unlikely it is that someone dies and just so happens have to have COVID without it being a cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. I heard it firsthand from the people in hospitals. It’s not remotely unlikely.
Click to expand...


It's exceedingly unlikely. Whoever you were talking to is full of shit. Or maybe you made them up and you're full of shit. This is a bogus talking point working it's way around the internet and it's all built around people like yourself talking about how they heard something from someone. I'm firsthand in the hospitals. It's not even close to likely.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't want more cases but if they have deaths it benefits them from stating they are COVID-19 related. It is deaths not cases.
> 
> 
> 
> But you just said the exact opposite.
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see 200k as catastrophic when hospitals get more $$ if they call the deaths due to COVID-19. I don't trust them or the data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would hospitals wait for the random deaths from other causes, when they could just increase the number of real cases.
> 
> A doctor can lose their medical license if they wrongfully attribute cause of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't understand. If someone comes in with cancer but they are also COVID-19 positive they ll say death due to COVID even if cancer is the real cause. Real cases? Very few actually die from COVID-19. Are you trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is total bullshit. Don't believe everything you read on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Internet? I heard it firsthand. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I heard it first hand" is self contradictory. If you heard it, it's by definition second hand.
> 
> Do you realize how unlikely it is that someone dies and just so happens have to have COVID without it being a cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. I heard it firsthand from the people in hospitals. It’s not remotely unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's exceedingly unlikely. Whoever you were talking to is full of shit. Or maybe you made them up and you're full of shit. This is a bogus talking point working it's way around the internet and it's all built around people like yourself talking about how they heard something from someone. I'm firsthand in the hospitals. It's not even close to likely.
Click to expand...

Again, I heard it from the doctors and nurses. My wife’s sister is a nurse at a major hospital in Boston. I was pretty shocked too until I found out about the reimbursement rates. Then it made sense.


----------



## bravoactual

For First Time In 175-Years, Scientific American Endorses A Presidential Candidate...it sure as hell ain't 45.









						Scientific American Endorses Joe Biden
					

We’ve never backed a presidential candidate in our 175-year history—until now




					www.scientificamerican.com
				



.

Scientific American has never endorsed a presidential candidate in its 175-year history. This year we are compelled to do so. We do not do this lightly.

The evidence and the science show that Donald Trump has badly damaged the U.S. and its people—because he rejects evidence and science. The most devastating example is his dishonest and inept response to the COVID-19 pandemic, which cost more than 190,000 Americans their lives by the middle of September. He has also attacked environmental protections, medical care, and the researchers and public science agencies that help this country prepare for its greatest challenges. That is why we urge you to vote for Joe Biden, who is offering fact-based plans to protect our health, our economy and the environment. These and other proposals he has put forth can set the country back on course for a safer, more prosperous and more equitable future.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t be so defensive.
> 
> What you’re posting is data from 130 companies and ends in 2018. You don’t mention this because it doesn’t help your case. Much of growth in CAPEX comes from a handful of companies, focused in technology. Not bad, but hardly the investment in the blue collar economy that was often touted.
> 
> When you zoom out for a more complete picture, there was extra grow in 2018, which basically ended in 2019. The overall growth contributed a minuscule amount to GDP growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really happening with the Trump tax cuts? | American Enterprise Institute - AEI
> 
> 
> From an economic perspective, the focus on the increase in corporate dividends and buybacks is misplaced. Look instead at business investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aei.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you take their opinion over mine. Duke undergrad, NU MBA.
> 
> This is hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I provided data and a specific rebuttal. You are only appearing to authority. If that MBA was worth anything, you might have a critique of my post.
> 
> Turns our I’m better at this than you. That’s one of the benefits of not being a Trump devotee. More objectivity and less “cheerleading”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I provided specific data. You provided fuzzy math with an opinion piece.
> 
> View attachment 388975
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your data also came from an opinion piece, not that you admitted it, you just presented it without context and without it an explanation of what you were posting. Not particularly honest. I found your source myself though, and was able to provide a critique, something you haven’t found yourself able to do yet.
> 
> Your data focused on a small subset of companies. Not the economy as a whole. I provided a better, wider view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Mine cape from actual data that is tracked by IBanks and such. I am talking corporate confidence. That is all. It was higher under Trump and the chart below illustrates as such. You don't know what CAPEX is. You don't know much about anything with corporate finance. But you find obscure articles that are embarrassing. I also never said "tax cuts" I said corporate confidence. But the tax cuts definitely helped in terms of wage growth and lowering unemployment.
> 
> View attachment 388976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate confidence, otherwise known as feelings. I was speaking in the real of facts and data.
> 
> Tax cuts and investment were the topic when you replied to me. Seems like you’re switching the subject because you got caught up in an argument you can’t win
> 
> AEI is hardly obscure and you’ve yet to critique the article despite calling it embarrassing. Why? We don’t know. You don’t say. I’d wager because you don’t have a critique.
> 
> As for helping with wage growth and unemployment, there was little deviation in those trends. Wages were growing about the same rate in 2016 as in 2018 and 2019. Unemployment was falling at roughly the same rate in 2016 as 2018. This is all speculative, and very little evidence to support it other than your feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing. You are hopeless. Roughly is not the same. It was lower. I gave You a ton of evidence. I am roughly correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check out this huge change in wage growth.
> 
> View attachment 389164
> 
> You're really blowing me away here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already proved you wrong on this. Move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to the data, which you are so reluctant to address. Do you see a big difference in wage growth after the tax cuts were passed?
> 
> Tell me how confidence pays the bills? I wasn't aware that you can buy things with confidence. When you charge your clients, do you ask for payment in confidence?
> 
> The obvious answer is no, confidence is a feeling and it's not absolute. Confidence was pretty high in 2007 as well, just as we were reaching the peak of a bubble that was about to crater the economy in ways we thought were possible since we had such big brains like yourself managing investments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not discussing the cuts I am discussing the presidency before COVID. You’re comparing apples and oranges. I do Not manage investments. LOL
> 
> I provide corporate strategy and capital raise. And it has been much easier to raise capital since Trump became President. Not sure how many times I have to explain that to you. What do you do for work?
Click to expand...


Great. It's been easier to raise capital. Too bad the capital expenditures hasn't really changed that much. You posted a chart looking at a fraction of the economy to show a large jump, but when you back out to the entire economy, it's just not happening. You exhibiting confirmation bias. 






No surge in capital expenditures.


----------



## Quasar44

Faun said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s called being a great leader and avoiding hysteria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, Impeached Trump would never want to cause a panic.
Click to expand...

Fake impeachment you mean


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t be so defensive.
> 
> What you’re posting is data from 130 companies and ends in 2018. You don’t mention this because it doesn’t help your case. Much of growth in CAPEX comes from a handful of companies, focused in technology. Not bad, but hardly the investment in the blue collar economy that was often touted.
> 
> When you zoom out for a more complete picture, there was extra grow in 2018, which basically ended in 2019. The overall growth contributed a minuscule amount to GDP growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really happening with the Trump tax cuts? | American Enterprise Institute - AEI
> 
> 
> From an economic perspective, the focus on the increase in corporate dividends and buybacks is misplaced. Look instead at business investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aei.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you take their opinion over mine. Duke undergrad, NU MBA.
> 
> This is hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I provided data and a specific rebuttal. You are only appearing to authority. If that MBA was worth anything, you might have a critique of my post.
> 
> Turns our I’m better at this than you. That’s one of the benefits of not being a Trump devotee. More objectivity and less “cheerleading”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I provided specific data. You provided fuzzy math with an opinion piece.
> 
> View attachment 388975
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your data also came from an opinion piece, not that you admitted it, you just presented it without context and without it an explanation of what you were posting. Not particularly honest. I found your source myself though, and was able to provide a critique, something you haven’t found yourself able to do yet.
> 
> Your data focused on a small subset of companies. Not the economy as a whole. I provided a better, wider view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Mine cape from actual data that is tracked by IBanks and such. I am talking corporate confidence. That is all. It was higher under Trump and the chart below illustrates as such. You don't know what CAPEX is. You don't know much about anything with corporate finance. But you find obscure articles that are embarrassing. I also never said "tax cuts" I said corporate confidence. But the tax cuts definitely helped in terms of wage growth and lowering unemployment.
> 
> View attachment 388976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate confidence, otherwise known as feelings. I was speaking in the real of facts and data.
> 
> Tax cuts and investment were the topic when you replied to me. Seems like you’re switching the subject because you got caught up in an argument you can’t win
> 
> AEI is hardly obscure and you’ve yet to critique the article despite calling it embarrassing. Why? We don’t know. You don’t say. I’d wager because you don’t have a critique.
> 
> As for helping with wage growth and unemployment, there was little deviation in those trends. Wages were growing about the same rate in 2016 as in 2018 and 2019. Unemployment was falling at roughly the same rate in 2016 as 2018. This is all speculative, and very little evidence to support it other than your feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing. You are hopeless. Roughly is not the same. It was lower. I gave You a ton of evidence. I am roughly correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check out this huge change in wage growth.
> 
> View attachment 389164
> 
> You're really blowing me away here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already proved you wrong on this. Move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to the data, which you are so reluctant to address. Do you see a big difference in wage growth after the tax cuts were passed?
> 
> Tell me how confidence pays the bills? I wasn't aware that you can buy things with confidence. When you charge your clients, do you ask for payment in confidence?
> 
> The obvious answer is no, confidence is a feeling and it's not absolute. Confidence was pretty high in 2007 as well, just as we were reaching the peak of a bubble that was about to crater the economy in ways we thought were possible since we had such big brains like yourself managing investments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not discussing the cuts I am discussing the presidency before COVID. You’re comparing apples and oranges. I do Not manage investments. LOL
> 
> I provide corporate strategy and capital raise. And it has been much easier to raise capital since Trump became President. Not sure how many times I have to explain that to you. What do you do for work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great. It's been easier to raise capital. Too bad the capital expenditures hasn't really changed that much. You posted a chart looking at a fraction of the economy to show a large jump, but when you back out to the entire economy, it's just not happening. You exhibiting confirmation bias.
> 
> View attachment 389186
> 
> No surge in capital expenditures.
Click to expand...

Capital is not just for CAPEX lol. It’s for debt issuance, acquisitions, equity injections, etc. There was a surge in CAPEX. Stop your whining. What do you do for work?


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't want more cases but if they have deaths it benefits them from stating they are COVID-19 related. It is deaths not cases.
> 
> 
> 
> But you just said the exact opposite.
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see 200k as catastrophic when hospitals get more $$ if they call the deaths due to COVID-19. I don't trust them or the data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would hospitals wait for the random deaths from other causes, when they could just increase the number of real cases.
> 
> A doctor can lose their medical license if they wrongfully attribute cause of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't understand. If someone comes in with cancer but they are also COVID-19 positive they ll say death due to COVID even if cancer is the real cause. Real cases? Very few actually die from COVID-19. Are you trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is total bullshit. Don't believe everything you read on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Internet? I heard it firsthand. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I heard it first hand" is self contradictory. If you heard it, it's by definition second hand.
> 
> Do you realize how unlikely it is that someone dies and just so happens have to have COVID without it being a cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. I heard it firsthand from the people in hospitals. It’s not remotely unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's exceedingly unlikely. Whoever you were talking to is full of shit. Or maybe you made them up and you're full of shit. This is a bogus talking point working it's way around the internet and it's all built around people like yourself talking about how they heard something from someone. I'm firsthand in the hospitals. It's not even close to likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I heard it from the doctors and nurses. My wife’s sister is a nurse at a major hospital in Boston. I was pretty shocked too until I found out about the reimbursement rates. Then it made sense.
Click to expand...

It's bullshit. Whoever said it is full of it. The odds that someone dies of something else while having COVID is miniscule. Just think about it, COVID infections last a few weeks. You know what the odds are of someone dying in that window without COVID being relevant? Miniscule. As for reimbursement rates, so what? It costs more to take care of COVID patients. They require greater supplies, have lower nurse ratios and required conversion of rooms. This is doubly true when they're on ventilators.


----------



## meaner gene

colfax_m said:


> "I heard it first hand" is self contradictory. If you heard it, it's by definition second hand.
> 
> Do you realize how unlikely it is that someone dies and just so happens have to have COVID without it being a cause?


More importantly, "pre-existng" conditions are the source of coronavirus complications.  
And like many diseases, the person doesn't actually die from the disease, but from the effects attacking vital organs.
Nobody ever died from having a cancerous lump in their  breast.  They die from the cancer spreading to vital organs.  Nobody dies from AIDS, they die from opportunistic infections.

So someone with diabetes who gets covid-19 suffer from Sepsis and septic shock, along with diabetic ketoacidosis,


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t be so defensive.
> 
> What you’re posting is data from 130 companies and ends in 2018. You don’t mention this because it doesn’t help your case. Much of growth in CAPEX comes from a handful of companies, focused in technology. Not bad, but hardly the investment in the blue collar economy that was often touted.
> 
> When you zoom out for a more complete picture, there was extra grow in 2018, which basically ended in 2019. The overall growth contributed a minuscule amount to GDP growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really happening with the Trump tax cuts? | American Enterprise Institute - AEI
> 
> 
> From an economic perspective, the focus on the increase in corporate dividends and buybacks is misplaced. Look instead at business investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aei.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you take their opinion over mine. Duke undergrad, NU MBA.
> 
> This is hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I provided data and a specific rebuttal. You are only appearing to authority. If that MBA was worth anything, you might have a critique of my post.
> 
> Turns our I’m better at this than you. That’s one of the benefits of not being a Trump devotee. More objectivity and less “cheerleading”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I provided specific data. You provided fuzzy math with an opinion piece.
> 
> View attachment 388975
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your data also came from an opinion piece, not that you admitted it, you just presented it without context and without it an explanation of what you were posting. Not particularly honest. I found your source myself though, and was able to provide a critique, something you haven’t found yourself able to do yet.
> 
> Your data focused on a small subset of companies. Not the economy as a whole. I provided a better, wider view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Mine cape from actual data that is tracked by IBanks and such. I am talking corporate confidence. That is all. It was higher under Trump and the chart below illustrates as such. You don't know what CAPEX is. You don't know much about anything with corporate finance. But you find obscure articles that are embarrassing. I also never said "tax cuts" I said corporate confidence. But the tax cuts definitely helped in terms of wage growth and lowering unemployment.
> 
> View attachment 388976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate confidence, otherwise known as feelings. I was speaking in the real of facts and data.
> 
> Tax cuts and investment were the topic when you replied to me. Seems like you’re switching the subject because you got caught up in an argument you can’t win
> 
> AEI is hardly obscure and you’ve yet to critique the article despite calling it embarrassing. Why? We don’t know. You don’t say. I’d wager because you don’t have a critique.
> 
> As for helping with wage growth and unemployment, there was little deviation in those trends. Wages were growing about the same rate in 2016 as in 2018 and 2019. Unemployment was falling at roughly the same rate in 2016 as 2018. This is all speculative, and very little evidence to support it other than your feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing. You are hopeless. Roughly is not the same. It was lower. I gave You a ton of evidence. I am roughly correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check out this huge change in wage growth.
> 
> View attachment 389164
> 
> You're really blowing me away here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already proved you wrong on this. Move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to the data, which you are so reluctant to address. Do you see a big difference in wage growth after the tax cuts were passed?
> 
> Tell me how confidence pays the bills? I wasn't aware that you can buy things with confidence. When you charge your clients, do you ask for payment in confidence?
> 
> The obvious answer is no, confidence is a feeling and it's not absolute. Confidence was pretty high in 2007 as well, just as we were reaching the peak of a bubble that was about to crater the economy in ways we thought were possible since we had such big brains like yourself managing investments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not discussing the cuts I am discussing the presidency before COVID. You’re comparing apples and oranges. I do Not manage investments. LOL
> 
> I provide corporate strategy and capital raise. And it has been much easier to raise capital since Trump became President. Not sure how many times I have to explain that to you. What do you do for work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great. It's been easier to raise capital. Too bad the capital expenditures hasn't really changed that much. You posted a chart looking at a fraction of the economy to show a large jump, but when you back out to the entire economy, it's just not happening. You exhibiting confirmation bias.
> 
> View attachment 389186
> 
> No surge in capital expenditures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capital is not just for CAPEX lol. It’s for debt issuance, acquisitions, equity injections, etc. There was a surge in CAPEX. Stop your whining. What do you do for work?
Click to expand...

As I showed above, there was no surge in CAPEX. Debt issuance, acquisitions, equity injections? Not really economic growth. Not really what was promised. 

The economy just never really surged the way people want to describe. The data just doesn't show it. Every time you think you've shown relevant data, it's either incomplete, out of date or narrow.


----------



## colfax_m

meaner gene said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I heard it first hand" is self contradictory. If you heard it, it's by definition second hand.
> 
> Do you realize how unlikely it is that someone dies and just so happens have to have COVID without it being a cause?
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, "pre-existng" conditions are the source of coronavirus complications.
> And like many diseases, the person doesn't actually die from the disease, but from the effects attacking vital organs.
> Nobody ever died from having a cancerous lump in their  breast.  They die from the cancer spreading to vital organs.  Nobody dies from AIDS, they die from opportunistic infections.
> 
> So someone with diabetes who gets covid-19 suffer from Sepsis and septic shock, along with diabetic ketoacidosis,
Click to expand...


So this gets complicated. Let's take the cancer example. Say someone is under current treatment for cancer and happens to be immune suppressed as a result. The cancer is improved, in remission or stable. They get COVID, they die of respiratory failure. Maybe they wouldn't have died of COVID without having had cancer, but they sure as hell wouldn't have died from the cancer at that time without having COVID. The most proximate cause of death is COVID and cancer is a contributing factor. I can see how some idiot with an agenda looks at it the other way, but they'd be 100% wrong.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't want more cases but if they have deaths it benefits them from stating they are COVID-19 related. It is deaths not cases.
> 
> 
> 
> But you just said the exact opposite.
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see 200k as catastrophic when hospitals get more $$ if they call the deaths due to COVID-19. I don't trust them or the data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would hospitals wait for the random deaths from other causes, when they could just increase the number of real cases.
> 
> A doctor can lose their medical license if they wrongfully attribute cause of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't understand. If someone comes in with cancer but they are also COVID-19 positive they ll say death due to COVID even if cancer is the real cause. Real cases? Very few actually die from COVID-19. Are you trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is total bullshit. Don't believe everything you read on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Internet? I heard it firsthand. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I heard it first hand" is self contradictory. If you heard it, it's by definition second hand.
> 
> Do you realize how unlikely it is that someone dies and just so happens have to have COVID without it being a cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. I heard it firsthand from the people in hospitals. It’s not remotely unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's exceedingly unlikely. Whoever you were talking to is full of shit. Or maybe you made them up and you're full of shit. This is a bogus talking point working it's way around the internet and it's all built around people like yourself talking about how they heard something from someone. I'm firsthand in the hospitals. It's not even close to likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I heard it from the doctors and nurses. My wife’s sister is a nurse at a major hospital in Boston. I was pretty shocked too until I found out about the reimbursement rates. Then it made sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's bullshit. Whoever said it is full of it. The odds that someone dies of something else while having COVID is miniscule. Just think about it, COVID infections last a few weeks. You know what the odds are of someone dying in that window without COVID being relevant? Miniscule. As for reimbursement rates, so what? It costs more to take care of COVID patients. They require greater supplies, have lower nurse ratios and required conversion of rooms. This is doubly true when they're on ventilators.
Click to expand...

They could have had it, recovered and then died and death is still COVID. Clever, eh? You’re positive for 3-4 weeks. Symptoms only last 2. Something else you didn’t know. I had It.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t be so defensive.
> 
> What you’re posting is data from 130 companies and ends in 2018. You don’t mention this because it doesn’t help your case. Much of growth in CAPEX comes from a handful of companies, focused in technology. Not bad, but hardly the investment in the blue collar economy that was often touted.
> 
> When you zoom out for a more complete picture, there was extra grow in 2018, which basically ended in 2019. The overall growth contributed a minuscule amount to GDP growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really happening with the Trump tax cuts? | American Enterprise Institute - AEI
> 
> 
> From an economic perspective, the focus on the increase in corporate dividends and buybacks is misplaced. Look instead at business investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aei.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you take their opinion over mine. Duke undergrad, NU MBA.
> 
> This is hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I provided data and a specific rebuttal. You are only appearing to authority. If that MBA was worth anything, you might have a critique of my post.
> 
> Turns our I’m better at this than you. That’s one of the benefits of not being a Trump devotee. More objectivity and less “cheerleading”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I provided specific data. You provided fuzzy math with an opinion piece.
> 
> View attachment 388975
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your data also came from an opinion piece, not that you admitted it, you just presented it without context and without it an explanation of what you were posting. Not particularly honest. I found your source myself though, and was able to provide a critique, something you haven’t found yourself able to do yet.
> 
> Your data focused on a small subset of companies. Not the economy as a whole. I provided a better, wider view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Mine cape from actual data that is tracked by IBanks and such. I am talking corporate confidence. That is all. It was higher under Trump and the chart below illustrates as such. You don't know what CAPEX is. You don't know much about anything with corporate finance. But you find obscure articles that are embarrassing. I also never said "tax cuts" I said corporate confidence. But the tax cuts definitely helped in terms of wage growth and lowering unemployment.
> 
> View attachment 388976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate confidence, otherwise known as feelings. I was speaking in the real of facts and data.
> 
> Tax cuts and investment were the topic when you replied to me. Seems like you’re switching the subject because you got caught up in an argument you can’t win
> 
> AEI is hardly obscure and you’ve yet to critique the article despite calling it embarrassing. Why? We don’t know. You don’t say. I’d wager because you don’t have a critique.
> 
> As for helping with wage growth and unemployment, there was little deviation in those trends. Wages were growing about the same rate in 2016 as in 2018 and 2019. Unemployment was falling at roughly the same rate in 2016 as 2018. This is all speculative, and very little evidence to support it other than your feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing. You are hopeless. Roughly is not the same. It was lower. I gave You a ton of evidence. I am roughly correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check out this huge change in wage growth.
> 
> View attachment 389164
> 
> You're really blowing me away here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already proved you wrong on this. Move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to the data, which you are so reluctant to address. Do you see a big difference in wage growth after the tax cuts were passed?
> 
> Tell me how confidence pays the bills? I wasn't aware that you can buy things with confidence. When you charge your clients, do you ask for payment in confidence?
> 
> The obvious answer is no, confidence is a feeling and it's not absolute. Confidence was pretty high in 2007 as well, just as we were reaching the peak of a bubble that was about to crater the economy in ways we thought were possible since we had such big brains like yourself managing investments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not discussing the cuts I am discussing the presidency before COVID. You’re comparing apples and oranges. I do Not manage investments. LOL
> 
> I provide corporate strategy and capital raise. And it has been much easier to raise capital since Trump became President. Not sure how many times I have to explain that to you. What do you do for work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great. It's been easier to raise capital. Too bad the capital expenditures hasn't really changed that much. You posted a chart looking at a fraction of the economy to show a large jump, but when you back out to the entire economy, it's just not happening. You exhibiting confirmation bias.
> 
> View attachment 389186
> 
> No surge in capital expenditures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capital is not just for CAPEX lol. It’s for debt issuance, acquisitions, equity injections, etc. There was a surge in CAPEX. Stop your whining. What do you do for work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I showed above, there was no surge in CAPEX. Debt issuance, acquisitions, equity injections? Not really economic growth. Not really what was promised.
> 
> The economy just never really surged the way people want to describe. The data just doesn't show it. Every time you think you've shown relevant data, it's either incomplete, out of date or narrow.
Click to expand...

That is economic growth it’s not instant lol. COVId killed it


----------



## Billiejeens

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t be so defensive.
> 
> What you’re posting is data from 130 companies and ends in 2018. You don’t mention this because it doesn’t help your case. Much of growth in CAPEX comes from a handful of companies, focused in technology. Not bad, but hardly the investment in the blue collar economy that was often touted.
> 
> When you zoom out for a more complete picture, there was extra grow in 2018, which basically ended in 2019. The overall growth contributed a minuscule amount to GDP growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really happening with the Trump tax cuts? | American Enterprise Institute - AEI
> 
> 
> From an economic perspective, the focus on the increase in corporate dividends and buybacks is misplaced. Look instead at business investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aei.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you take their opinion over mine. Duke undergrad, NU MBA.
> 
> This is hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I provided data and a specific rebuttal. You are only appearing to authority. If that MBA was worth anything, you might have a critique of my post.
> 
> Turns our I’m better at this than you. That’s one of the benefits of not being a Trump devotee. More objectivity and less “cheerleading”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I provided specific data. You provided fuzzy math with an opinion piece.
> 
> View attachment 388975
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your data also came from an opinion piece, not that you admitted it, you just presented it without context and without it an explanation of what you were posting. Not particularly honest. I found your source myself though, and was able to provide a critique, something you haven’t found yourself able to do yet.
> 
> Your data focused on a small subset of companies. Not the economy as a whole. I provided a better, wider view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Mine cape from actual data that is tracked by IBanks and such. I am talking corporate confidence. That is all. It was higher under Trump and the chart below illustrates as such. You don't know what CAPEX is. You don't know much about anything with corporate finance. But you find obscure articles that are embarrassing. I also never said "tax cuts" I said corporate confidence. But the tax cuts definitely helped in terms of wage growth and lowering unemployment.
> 
> View attachment 388976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate confidence, otherwise known as feelings. I was speaking in the real of facts and data.
> 
> Tax cuts and investment were the topic when you replied to me. Seems like you’re switching the subject because you got caught up in an argument you can’t win
> 
> AEI is hardly obscure and you’ve yet to critique the article despite calling it embarrassing. Why? We don’t know. You don’t say. I’d wager because you don’t have a critique.
> 
> As for helping with wage growth and unemployment, there was little deviation in those trends. Wages were growing about the same rate in 2016 as in 2018 and 2019. Unemployment was falling at roughly the same rate in 2016 as 2018. This is all speculative, and very little evidence to support it other than your feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing. You are hopeless. Roughly is not the same. It was lower. I gave You a ton of evidence. I am roughly correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check out this huge change in wage growth.
> 
> View attachment 389164
> 
> You're really blowing me away here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already proved you wrong on this. Move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to the data, which you are so reluctant to address. Do you see a big difference in wage growth after the tax cuts were passed?
> 
> Tell me how confidence pays the bills? I wasn't aware that you can buy things with confidence. When you charge your clients, do you ask for payment in confidence?
> 
> The obvious answer is no, confidence is a feeling and it's not absolute. Confidence was pretty high in 2007 as well, just as we were reaching the peak of a bubble that was about to crater the economy in ways we thought were possible since we had such big brains like yourself managing investments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not discussing the cuts I am discussing the presidency before COVID. You’re comparing apples and oranges. I do Not manage investments. LOL
> 
> I provide corporate strategy and capital raise. And it has been much easier to raise capital since Trump became President. Not sure how many times I have to explain that to you. What do you do for work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great. It's been easier to raise capital. Too bad the capital expenditures hasn't really changed that much. You posted a chart looking at a fraction of the economy to show a large jump, but when you back out to the entire economy, it's just not happening. You exhibiting confirmation bias.
> 
> View attachment 389186
> 
> No surge in capital expenditures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capital is not just for CAPEX lol. It’s for debt issuance, acquisitions, equity injections, etc. There was a surge in CAPEX. Stop your whining. What do you do for work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I showed above, there was no surge in CAPEX. Debt issuance, acquisitions, equity injections? Not really economic growth. Not really what was promised.
> 
> The economy just never really surged the way people want to describe. The data just doesn't show it. Every time you think you've shown relevant data, it's either incomplete, out of date or narrow.
Click to expand...




colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t be so defensive.
> 
> What you’re posting is data from 130 companies and ends in 2018. You don’t mention this because it doesn’t help your case. Much of growth in CAPEX comes from a handful of companies, focused in technology. Not bad, but hardly the investment in the blue collar economy that was often touted.
> 
> When you zoom out for a more complete picture, there was extra grow in 2018, which basically ended in 2019. The overall growth contributed a minuscule amount to GDP growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really happening with the Trump tax cuts? | American Enterprise Institute - AEI
> 
> 
> From an economic perspective, the focus on the increase in corporate dividends and buybacks is misplaced. Look instead at business investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aei.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you take their opinion over mine. Duke undergrad, NU MBA.
> 
> This is hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I provided data and a specific rebuttal. You are only appearing to authority. If that MBA was worth anything, you might have a critique of my post.
> 
> Turns our I’m better at this than you. That’s one of the benefits of not being a Trump devotee. More objectivity and less “cheerleading”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I provided specific data. You provided fuzzy math with an opinion piece.
> 
> View attachment 388975
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your data also came from an opinion piece, not that you admitted it, you just presented it without context and without it an explanation of what you were posting. Not particularly honest. I found your source myself though, and was able to provide a critique, something you haven’t found yourself able to do yet.
> 
> Your data focused on a small subset of companies. Not the economy as a whole. I provided a better, wider view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Mine cape from actual data that is tracked by IBanks and such. I am talking corporate confidence. That is all. It was higher under Trump and the chart below illustrates as such. You don't know what CAPEX is. You don't know much about anything with corporate finance. But you find obscure articles that are embarrassing. I also never said "tax cuts" I said corporate confidence. But the tax cuts definitely helped in terms of wage growth and lowering unemployment.
> 
> View attachment 388976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate confidence, otherwise known as feelings. I was speaking in the real of facts and data.
> 
> Tax cuts and investment were the topic when you replied to me. Seems like you’re switching the subject because you got caught up in an argument you can’t win
> 
> AEI is hardly obscure and you’ve yet to critique the article despite calling it embarrassing. Why? We don’t know. You don’t say. I’d wager because you don’t have a critique.
> 
> As for helping with wage growth and unemployment, there was little deviation in those trends. Wages were growing about the same rate in 2016 as in 2018 and 2019. Unemployment was falling at roughly the same rate in 2016 as 2018. This is all speculative, and very little evidence to support it other than your feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing. You are hopeless. Roughly is not the same. It was lower. I gave You a ton of evidence. I am roughly correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check out this huge change in wage growth.
> 
> View attachment 389164
> 
> You're really blowing me away here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already proved you wrong on this. Move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to the data, which you are so reluctant to address. Do you see a big difference in wage growth after the tax cuts were passed?
> 
> Tell me how confidence pays the bills? I wasn't aware that you can buy things with confidence. When you charge your clients, do you ask for payment in confidence?
> 
> The obvious answer is no, confidence is a feeling and it's not absolute. Confidence was pretty high in 2007 as well, just as we were reaching the peak of a bubble that was about to crater the economy in ways we thought were possible since we had such big brains like yourself managing investments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not discussing the cuts I am discussing the presidency before COVID. You’re comparing apples and oranges. I do Not manage investments. LOL
> 
> I provide corporate strategy and capital raise. And it has been much easier to raise capital since Trump became President. Not sure how many times I have to explain that to you. What do you do for work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great. It's been easier to raise capital. Too bad the capital expenditures hasn't really changed that much. You posted a chart looking at a fraction of the economy to show a large jump, but when you back out to the entire economy, it's just not happening. You exhibiting confirmation bias.
> 
> View attachment 389186
> 
> No surge in capital expenditures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capital is not just for CAPEX lol. It’s for debt issuance, acquisitions, equity injections, etc. There was a surge in CAPEX. Stop your whining. What do you do for work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I showed above, there was no surge in CAPEX. Debt issuance, acquisitions, equity injections? Not really economic growth. Not really what was promised.
> 
> The economy just never really surged the way people want to describe. The data just doesn't show it. Every time you think you've shown relevant data, it's either incomplete, out of date or narrow.
Click to expand...



So we now know that you are ignorant on -
Politics
Legal issues 
Medical issues
Financial issues.

You are complete.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Billiejeens said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t be so defensive.
> 
> What you’re posting is data from 130 companies and ends in 2018. You don’t mention this because it doesn’t help your case. Much of growth in CAPEX comes from a handful of companies, focused in technology. Not bad, but hardly the investment in the blue collar economy that was often touted.
> 
> When you zoom out for a more complete picture, there was extra grow in 2018, which basically ended in 2019. The overall growth contributed a minuscule amount to GDP growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really happening with the Trump tax cuts? | American Enterprise Institute - AEI
> 
> 
> From an economic perspective, the focus on the increase in corporate dividends and buybacks is misplaced. Look instead at business investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aei.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you take their opinion over mine. Duke undergrad, NU MBA.
> 
> This is hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I provided data and a specific rebuttal. You are only appearing to authority. If that MBA was worth anything, you might have a critique of my post.
> 
> Turns our I’m better at this than you. That’s one of the benefits of not being a Trump devotee. More objectivity and less “cheerleading”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I provided specific data. You provided fuzzy math with an opinion piece.
> 
> View attachment 388975
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your data also came from an opinion piece, not that you admitted it, you just presented it without context and without it an explanation of what you were posting. Not particularly honest. I found your source myself though, and was able to provide a critique, something you haven’t found yourself able to do yet.
> 
> Your data focused on a small subset of companies. Not the economy as a whole. I provided a better, wider view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Mine cape from actual data that is tracked by IBanks and such. I am talking corporate confidence. That is all. It was higher under Trump and the chart below illustrates as such. You don't know what CAPEX is. You don't know much about anything with corporate finance. But you find obscure articles that are embarrassing. I also never said "tax cuts" I said corporate confidence. But the tax cuts definitely helped in terms of wage growth and lowering unemployment.
> 
> View attachment 388976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate confidence, otherwise known as feelings. I was speaking in the real of facts and data.
> 
> Tax cuts and investment were the topic when you replied to me. Seems like you’re switching the subject because you got caught up in an argument you can’t win
> 
> AEI is hardly obscure and you’ve yet to critique the article despite calling it embarrassing. Why? We don’t know. You don’t say. I’d wager because you don’t have a critique.
> 
> As for helping with wage growth and unemployment, there was little deviation in those trends. Wages were growing about the same rate in 2016 as in 2018 and 2019. Unemployment was falling at roughly the same rate in 2016 as 2018. This is all speculative, and very little evidence to support it other than your feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing. You are hopeless. Roughly is not the same. It was lower. I gave You a ton of evidence. I am roughly correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check out this huge change in wage growth.
> 
> View attachment 389164
> 
> You're really blowing me away here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already proved you wrong on this. Move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to the data, which you are so reluctant to address. Do you see a big difference in wage growth after the tax cuts were passed?
> 
> Tell me how confidence pays the bills? I wasn't aware that you can buy things with confidence. When you charge your clients, do you ask for payment in confidence?
> 
> The obvious answer is no, confidence is a feeling and it's not absolute. Confidence was pretty high in 2007 as well, just as we were reaching the peak of a bubble that was about to crater the economy in ways we thought were possible since we had such big brains like yourself managing investments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not discussing the cuts I am discussing the presidency before COVID. You’re comparing apples and oranges. I do Not manage investments. LOL
> 
> I provide corporate strategy and capital raise. And it has been much easier to raise capital since Trump became President. Not sure how many times I have to explain that to you. What do you do for work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great. It's been easier to raise capital. Too bad the capital expenditures hasn't really changed that much. You posted a chart looking at a fraction of the economy to show a large jump, but when you back out to the entire economy, it's just not happening. You exhibiting confirmation bias.
> 
> View attachment 389186
> 
> No surge in capital expenditures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capital is not just for CAPEX lol. It’s for debt issuance, acquisitions, equity injections, etc. There was a surge in CAPEX. Stop your whining. What do you do for work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I showed above, there was no surge in CAPEX. Debt issuance, acquisitions, equity injections? Not really economic growth. Not really what was promised.
> 
> The economy just never really surged the way people want to describe. The data just doesn't show it. Every time you think you've shown relevant data, it's either incomplete, out of date or narrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t be so defensive.
> 
> What you’re posting is data from 130 companies and ends in 2018. You don’t mention this because it doesn’t help your case. Much of growth in CAPEX comes from a handful of companies, focused in technology. Not bad, but hardly the investment in the blue collar economy that was often touted.
> 
> When you zoom out for a more complete picture, there was extra grow in 2018, which basically ended in 2019. The overall growth contributed a minuscule amount to GDP growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really happening with the Trump tax cuts? | American Enterprise Institute - AEI
> 
> 
> From an economic perspective, the focus on the increase in corporate dividends and buybacks is misplaced. Look instead at business investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aei.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you take their opinion over mine. Duke undergrad, NU MBA.
> 
> This is hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I provided data and a specific rebuttal. You are only appearing to authority. If that MBA was worth anything, you might have a critique of my post.
> 
> Turns our I’m better at this than you. That’s one of the benefits of not being a Trump devotee. More objectivity and less “cheerleading”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I provided specific data. You provided fuzzy math with an opinion piece.
> 
> View attachment 388975
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your data also came from an opinion piece, not that you admitted it, you just presented it without context and without it an explanation of what you were posting. Not particularly honest. I found your source myself though, and was able to provide a critique, something you haven’t found yourself able to do yet.
> 
> Your data focused on a small subset of companies. Not the economy as a whole. I provided a better, wider view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Mine cape from actual data that is tracked by IBanks and such. I am talking corporate confidence. That is all. It was higher under Trump and the chart below illustrates as such. You don't know what CAPEX is. You don't know much about anything with corporate finance. But you find obscure articles that are embarrassing. I also never said "tax cuts" I said corporate confidence. But the tax cuts definitely helped in terms of wage growth and lowering unemployment.
> 
> View attachment 388976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate confidence, otherwise known as feelings. I was speaking in the real of facts and data.
> 
> Tax cuts and investment were the topic when you replied to me. Seems like you’re switching the subject because you got caught up in an argument you can’t win
> 
> AEI is hardly obscure and you’ve yet to critique the article despite calling it embarrassing. Why? We don’t know. You don’t say. I’d wager because you don’t have a critique.
> 
> As for helping with wage growth and unemployment, there was little deviation in those trends. Wages were growing about the same rate in 2016 as in 2018 and 2019. Unemployment was falling at roughly the same rate in 2016 as 2018. This is all speculative, and very little evidence to support it other than your feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing. You are hopeless. Roughly is not the same. It was lower. I gave You a ton of evidence. I am roughly correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check out this huge change in wage growth.
> 
> View attachment 389164
> 
> You're really blowing me away here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already proved you wrong on this. Move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to the data, which you are so reluctant to address. Do you see a big difference in wage growth after the tax cuts were passed?
> 
> Tell me how confidence pays the bills? I wasn't aware that you can buy things with confidence. When you charge your clients, do you ask for payment in confidence?
> 
> The obvious answer is no, confidence is a feeling and it's not absolute. Confidence was pretty high in 2007 as well, just as we were reaching the peak of a bubble that was about to crater the economy in ways we thought were possible since we had such big brains like yourself managing investments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not discussing the cuts I am discussing the presidency before COVID. You’re comparing apples and oranges. I do Not manage investments. LOL
> 
> I provide corporate strategy and capital raise. And it has been much easier to raise capital since Trump became President. Not sure how many times I have to explain that to you. What do you do for work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great. It's been easier to raise capital. Too bad the capital expenditures hasn't really changed that much. You posted a chart looking at a fraction of the economy to show a large jump, but when you back out to the entire economy, it's just not happening. You exhibiting confirmation bias.
> 
> View attachment 389186
> 
> No surge in capital expenditures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capital is not just for CAPEX lol. It’s for debt issuance, acquisitions, equity injections, etc. There was a surge in CAPEX. Stop your whining. What do you do for work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I showed above, there was no surge in CAPEX. Debt issuance, acquisitions, equity injections? Not really economic growth. Not really what was promised.
> 
> The economy just never really surged the way people want to describe. The data just doesn't show it. Every time you think you've shown relevant data, it's either incomplete, out of date or narrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So we now know that you are ignorant on -
> Politics
> Legal issues
> Medical issues
> Financial issues.
> 
> You are complete.
Click to expand...

And he won’t say what he does for work


----------



## BWK

At the end of the day, Trump confessed to the deadliest lie in US history, and it will forever be chronicled as such. In the meantime, Trump cultists have nothing but retarded defenses for this murderer;  https://www.msnbc.com/the-reidout/w...est-most-deadly-lie-in-us-history-91838021657


----------



## bravoactual

Quasar44 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s called being a great leader and avoiding hysteria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, Impeached Trump would never want to cause a panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake impeachment you mean
Click to expand...



He was impeached by House of Representatives.  It is real.


----------



## Dr Grump

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Inauguration Day, Jan. 20, 2017: *Trump inherits the National Security Council’s global health security office — the pandemic response team — that Obama had created after the 2014-2016 Ebola outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> all that is irrelevant try againBECAUSE
> *Ron Klain, who was Biden’s chief of staff at the time, said *of H1N1 in 2019. “It had nothing to do with us doing anything right. It just had to do with luck. If anyone thinks that this can’t happen again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call it irrelevant, when it answers the question you asked.
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 60 MILLION INFECTED *Why wasn't obama and biden preparing for another pandemic?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did prepare, by creating a pandemic response team.
> 
> If you ask a question, pay attention to the answer.
Click to expand...


Those from North Carolina - especially those expousing Confederate names - aren't the brightest tools in the box. But they are tools nonetheless.


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the sour mash ,Cletus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not an insult do better dumb ass
Click to expand...


Only to a dweeb like you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

bravoactual said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s called being a great leader and avoiding hysteria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, Impeached Trump would never want to cause a panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake impeachment you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He was impeached by House of Representatives.  It is real.
Click to expand...

How many Republicans agreed in the House?


----------



## basquebromance

"all the presidents you've covered didn't get anything done, Bob, except me" - Trump says at the start of the book

Trump sure told Bob who the Big Kahuna is around here!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can post dozens of videos showing Biden Coumo Pelosi and other dems downplaying the virus...when they were asked why they did that... each one said just what Trump said....did not want to panic society...so this is yet another false scandal....*don't you have any reasons for us to vote FOR Biden and not just against Trump?......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can post dozens of videos showing Biden Coumo Pelosi and other dems downplaying the virus...when they were asked why they did that... each one said just what Trump said....did not want to panic society...so this is yet another false scandal....*don't you have any reasons for us to vote FOR Biden and not just against Trump?......*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a president proves he is incompetent, dishonest, and has brought great  harm to the nation, there is  nothing wrong with voting him out office.  It's hard to imagine Biden being a more discussing and incompetent president than Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you had a brain then you would be able to imagine harder.
Click to expand...

Yeah he obviously has no brain.


----------



## basquebromance

Pottinger told Trump covid would be worse than SARS, that people get it from another people, not from animals, that it's "a once in a lifetime health emergency"


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MisterBeale said:


> Wow, this is such a stupid thread.
> 
> I listened to the tape, the conversation was transcribed under it.
> 
> Leave it to CNN to take everything out of context and Bob Woodward to make hyperbole of nothing.
> 
> Trump isn't "lying," he is just doing what all good leaders and politicians do, he is and was. . . _leading_.  Duh.
> 
> Stupid ass reason for a thread to go on for so many pages.
> 
> But it is pointless, b/c the corporate media want something else, they WANT a panic, they WANT to destroy the economy. . . it serves their purpose to get BIDEN elected. . . duh.
> 
> Are you folks this dumb, really?
> 
> Direct quote from Trump;
> 
> "I wanted to- I wanted to always play it down. I still like playing it down, because I don’t want to create a panic."
> 
> Anyone who entirely believes the narrative of either CNN, Woodward, OR Trump needs their head examined. . . .


Yes they are indeed that dumb thinking biden is the answer even after going along with the corruption of Obama,beam me up Scotty there is no intelligent life forms on this planet.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Nixon knew......Trumpybear knew and did it on purpose.  It's on tape.
> 
> Are there no patriotic Republicans left in the party?
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me.....we are the only patriots there are.  You goofs want open borders, jobs overseas, no police, and checks to sit home wearing your goofy masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is about lying on purpose to the American people about how deadly the new virus was, not the lies you and your kind spread about our regulated border, or the export of capital, or de-funding choke holds......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But again, you're lying.  You hate Trump and attack him for whatever he says.  So why should anyone give a shit when you are part of the leftist echo chamber calling Trump a liar when you're constantly lying about him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Feb 7th, after speaking with the Chinese leader, during Woodwards taped interview with the Trumpybear, Trumpybear was explaining how much more deadly the new virus was compared to the Flu.  He is a proven liar.  Everyone in the country can and has listen to him lying through his teeth.  Maybe it hasn't broken into the Faux News Circle yet, but it's like a reality train coming down the track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why is your hyping the virus somehow less dishonest than Trump downplaying it?
Click to expand...

Could not have said it better myself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nostra said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
Click to expand...

You mean the Kung fu hoax.lol


----------



## basquebromance

These tapes are just a fucking glimpse. you ain’t even scratched the fucking surface yet

Trump said he was "breaking China's ass" on trade. "oh yes, we have some disagreements", Trump groused

"stuff happens. and you have to make it good", said Eloquent Donald


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
Click to expand...

Perfect example of what a great liar he is.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BlindBoo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Nixon knew......Trumpybear knew and did it on purpose.  It's on tape.
> 
> Are there no patriotic Republicans left in the party?
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me.....we are the only patriots there are.  You goofs want open borders, jobs overseas, no police, and checks to sit home wearing your goofy masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is about lying on purpose to the American people about how deadly the new virus was, not the lies you and your kind spread about our regulated border, or the export of capital, or de-funding choke holds......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But again, you're lying.  You hate Trump and attack him for whatever he says.  So why should anyone give a shit when you are part of the leftist echo chamber calling Trump a liar when you're constantly lying about him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Feb 7th, after speaking with the Chinese leader, during Woodwards taped interview with the Trumpybear, Trumpybear was explaining how much more deadly the new virus was compared to the Flu.  He is a proven liar.  Everyone in the country can and has listen to him lying through his teeth.  Maybe it hasn't broken into the Faux News Circle yet, but it's like a reality train coming down the track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why is your hyping the virus somehow less dishonest than Trump downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is proving to be at least 5 times deadlier as the flu.  If the threat were hyped instead of downplayed, fewer Americans would have died.  By downplaying it he exponentially increased the spread among the public.
> 
> How about telling the truth.
Click to expand...

Another brainwashed sheep taken in by the corporate controolled media that this is a deadly virus unable to face reality the cdc has inflated the numbers drastically.upi sheep are so stupid upyou don’t get it same with after 9/11 we have lost many freedoms of ours and have become a dreconian country sense this fake corona visas panic by the elite was created so the government can own its citizens.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

georgephillip said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> EXCEPT HIMSELF
> 
> 
> 
> *His unique brand of ignorance, arrogance, indifference, and stupidity is unprecedented in US History:*
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> "The numbers tell the basic story. Donald John Trump — the name of the impeached president that should deservedly appear on indictments once his criminal regime is ended — learned from U.S. intelligence channels the threat posed by China's coronavirus on Jan. 3, with a more thorough briefing on Jan. 22.
> 
> "He thwarted testing and other health safety preparations. That way, he could fool the public and help bolster the stock market and jobs reports that are vital to his re-election campaign.
> 
> "As of March 1, meanwhile, the United States reported just 89 cases of coronavirus because of the difficulties of testing and other lack of federal action to warn the public.
> 
> "One month later, on April 1, some 211,000 cases were reported in the United States."
Click to expand...

George these posts of yours are making them think you agree with them that biden is the answer the fact you are saying nothing negative about him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey meaner gene tells us your plan.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well in January I would have voted to remove Trump from office.
> 
> That would have put Pence in charge, who wouldn't have "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So after all these months you still have no plan.
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually part two of my plan was to then impeach Pence in February, remove him from office in March and put Nancy Pelosi in the oval office.
> 
> We would have then had experienced leadership at the helm who didn't want to "play it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your plan is "ORANGE MAN BAD".
> 
> Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nostra  You really want a Russian puppet in our WH  ?? Trump is beholden to Putin for not giving up what he knows about Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Obammy went to visit Putin he wore kneepads and you are concerned with Trump being a Russian puppet?  Do you ever, ever think for yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what happens when Biden loses in a landslide and the President is around 4 more years?  You better take something for your delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth is young man I'll be sick  BUT America will be on life support ,,because trump is an impostor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then trot out a better candidate hypocrite.
Click to expand...

They can’t,not from the other one running against him anyways.lol if they trotted out Dennis kucinih then they would easily have great reason not to vote for trump but they don’t,lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bigrebnc1775 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I would have come into office I'd have made sure we  were fully supplied with enough material to fight the virus NOT complain that Obama left the cupboards bear  Then when told how serious the virus was I'd have taken immediate action, not try and bullshitted it away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Nostra is asking what would you have done AFTER Trump shut down the pandemic response team, and didn't restock the strategic medical reserves.
> 
> You would have to start with 3 years of pandemic response neglect.
> 
> All you could have done was to start the response at the start of February, getting them to ramp up PPE, restocking the medical reserves etc,  instead of waiting until March to do anything to prepare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was obama and biden who did not restock needed medical supplies after obama N1H1 OUTBREAK.
Click to expand...

Exactly,he can only cry in defeat after being checkmated.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate. He is a total blathering idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> *Biden is the same corporate tool he's always been.
> I've never supported him, and I never will.
> If you object to Biden and support a brain-dead thug like Trump, you're either a fool or a troll.
> Which is it?*
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> _"Update:_ The New York Times reported on April 6 more specifically, that Trump's trade adviser Petter Navarro advised him in January that the U.S. *death toll could be a half-million Americans:* _Risk of Worst-Case Scenario ‘Should Not Be Overlooked,’ Memo Warned _by Maggie Haberman_."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easy.....I vote for Trump who supports American values like respect of the flag, jobs in the US, protected borders, military support, the police, support of businesses, strong economy, US products......not even close so I guess that makes me not a tool, or a fool, but cool.
Click to expand...

The fact our resident troll op hated your post makes it truthful.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Penelope said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> politicizing the coronavirus. View attachment 387019
> 
> Tramp  beat them to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Report says....maybe....could be.....might have....possibly....these are all libber media terms on all their articles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Politicizing the covid 19
> 
> tramp beat them to it, because he ignored it and lied to the American people, all for greed and the stock market.
Click to expand...

Of course he ignored it,he knew the virus was a hoax,that it’s no more deadly than the common cold.lol get with the program troll.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> politicizing the coronavirus. View attachment 387019
> 
> Tramp  beat them to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Report says....maybe....could be.....might have....possibly....these are all libber media terms on all their articles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anonymous sources are what you wackos accept for fact...pathetic.
Click to expand...

They also accept the idiot box in the living room as gospel fact.hee hee.lol


----------



## basquebromance

"7 weeks from today: Election Day. We have just 49 days to save what’s left of our decimated democracy. Trump CAN win. Don’t think he can’t. He has every intention of finishing his job of crushing our country. Of killing off another quarter-million Americans by January 1st. It’s not negligent homicide. It’s not incompetence. It’s conscious, pre-meditated killing. Encouraged and overseen by a psychopath. A Fascist. 49 DAYS." - Michael M Moore


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, you know what they were doing 4000 years ago.  surrrrrrrrrrrrre.  too fking funny.  I gave you what the link posted.  laborers.  look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't read can you?
> 
> Though *they were not slaves*, the pyramid builders led a life of hard labor, said Adel Okasha
Click to expand...

Funny, they say they weren’t slaves 4000 years later and you believe them. Dude, that’s hilarious


----------



## bigrebnc1775

basquebromance said:


> "7 weeks from today: Election Day. We have just 49 days to save what’s left of our decimated democracy. Trump CAN win. Don’t think he can’t. He has every intention of finishing his job of crushing our country. Of killing off another quarter-million Americans by January 1st. It’s not negligent homicide. It’s not incompetence. It’s conscious, pre-meditated killing. Encouraged and overseen by a psychopath. A Fascist. 49 DAYS." - Michael M Moore


FYI Moore is a fascist


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the sour mash ,Cletus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not an insult do better dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only to a dweeb like you.
Click to expand...

you're a dumb ass foreigner with no concept of America only what bull shit your state controlled media tells you


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Inauguration Day, Jan. 20, 2017: *Trump inherits the National Security Council’s global health security office — the pandemic response team — that Obama had created after the 2014-2016 Ebola outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> all that is irrelevant try againBECAUSE
> *Ron Klain, who was Biden’s chief of staff at the time, said *of H1N1 in 2019. “It had nothing to do with us doing anything right. It just had to do with luck. If anyone thinks that this can’t happen again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call it irrelevant, when it answers the question you asked.
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 60 MILLION INFECTED *Why wasn't obama and biden preparing for another pandemic?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did prepare, by creating a pandemic response team.
> 
> If you ask a question, pay attention to the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those from North Carolina - especially those expousing Confederate names - aren't the brightest tools in the box. But they are tools nonetheless.
Click to expand...

North Carolina Rebels declaration of Independence May 20, 1775
Rebels kicked you brits asses back from 1775 until 1781


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _Mommy!! Make that mean foreigner leave me alone! Mommy!!!! Waaaaaaaa!!_
Click to expand...

pussy bitch you can crawl out from under your bed now.


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, you know what they were doing 4000 years ago.  surrrrrrrrrrrrre.  too fking funny.  I gave you what the link posted.  laborers.  look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't read can you?
> 
> Though *they were not slaves*, the pyramid builders led a life of hard labor, said Adel Okasha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, they say they weren’t slaves 4000 years later and you believe them. Dude, that’s hilarious
Click to expand...

Besides Hollywood movies and idiots like you, who the fuck ever said they were slaves?


----------



## Faun

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _Mommy!! Make that mean foreigner leave me alone! Mommy!!!! Waaaaaaaa!!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pussy bitch you can crawl out from under your bed now.
Click to expand...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Inauguration Day, Jan. 20, 2017: *Trump inherits the National Security Council’s global health security office — the pandemic response team — that Obama had created after the 2014-2016 Ebola outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> all that is irrelevant try againBECAUSE
> *Ron Klain, who was Biden’s chief of staff at the time, said *of H1N1 in 2019. “It had nothing to do with us doing anything right. It just had to do with luck. If anyone thinks that this can’t happen again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call it irrelevant, when it answers the question you asked.
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 60 MILLION INFECTED *Why wasn't obama and biden preparing for another pandemic?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did prepare, by creating a pandemic response team.
> 
> If you ask a question, pay attention to the answer.
Click to expand...

Three days later, Tim Morrison, former senior director for counterproliferation and biodefense on the NSC, wrote in another Washington Post Op-Ed, “It is true that the Trump administration has seen fit to shrink the NSC staff. But the bloat that occurred under the previous administration clearly needed a correction. … One such move at the NSC was to create the counterproliferation and biodefense directorate, which was the result of consolidating three directorates into one, given the obvious overlap between arms control and nonproliferation, weapons of mass destruction terrorism, and global health and biodefense. It is this reorganization that critics have misconstrued or intentionally misrepresented. If anything, the combined directorate was stronger because related expertise could be commingled” ( here ). 








						Partly false claim: Trump fired entire pandemic response team in 2018
					

Correction: the headline of this fact-check earlier read "Trump fired pandemic response team in 2018", it has been amended to "Trump fired entire pandemic response team in 2018"




					www.reuters.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _Mommy!! Make that mean foreigner leave me alone! Mommy!!!! Waaaaaaaa!!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pussy bitch you can crawl out from under your bed now.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Quasar44

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t be so defensive.
> 
> What you’re posting is data from 130 companies and ends in 2018. You don’t mention this because it doesn’t help your case. Much of growth in CAPEX comes from a handful of companies, focused in technology. Not bad, but hardly the investment in the blue collar economy that was often touted.
> 
> When you zoom out for a more complete picture, there was extra grow in 2018, which basically ended in 2019. The overall growth contributed a minuscule amount to GDP growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really happening with the Trump tax cuts? | American Enterprise Institute - AEI
> 
> 
> From an economic perspective, the focus on the increase in corporate dividends and buybacks is misplaced. Look instead at business investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aei.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you take their opinion over mine. Duke undergrad, NU MBA.
> 
> This is hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I provided data and a specific rebuttal. You are only appearing to authority. If that MBA was worth anything, you might have a critique of my post.
> 
> Turns our I’m better at this than you. That’s one of the benefits of not being a Trump devotee. More objectivity and less “cheerleading”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I provided specific data. You provided fuzzy math with an opinion piece.
> 
> View attachment 388975
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your data also came from an opinion piece, not that you admitted it, you just presented it without context and without it an explanation of what you were posting. Not particularly honest. I found your source myself though, and was able to provide a critique, something you haven’t found yourself able to do yet.
> 
> Your data focused on a small subset of companies. Not the economy as a whole. I provided a better, wider view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Mine cape from actual data that is tracked by IBanks and such. I am talking corporate confidence. That is all. It was higher under Trump and the chart below illustrates as such. You don't know what CAPEX is. You don't know much about anything with corporate finance. But you find obscure articles that are embarrassing. I also never said "tax cuts" I said corporate confidence. But the tax cuts definitely helped in terms of wage growth and lowering unemployment.
> 
> View attachment 388976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate confidence, otherwise known as feelings. I was speaking in the real of facts and data.
> 
> Tax cuts and investment were the topic when you replied to me. Seems like you’re switching the subject because you got caught up in an argument you can’t win
> 
> AEI is hardly obscure and you’ve yet to critique the article despite calling it embarrassing. Why? We don’t know. You don’t say. I’d wager because you don’t have a critique.
> 
> As for helping with wage growth and unemployment, there was little deviation in those trends. Wages were growing about the same rate in 2016 as in 2018 and 2019. Unemployment was falling at roughly the same rate in 2016 as 2018. This is all speculative, and very little evidence to support it other than your feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing. You are hopeless. Roughly is not the same. It was lower. I gave You a ton of evidence. I am roughly correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check out this huge change in wage growth.
> 
> View attachment 389164
> 
> You're really blowing me away here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already proved you wrong on this. Move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to the data, which you are so reluctant to address. Do you see a big difference in wage growth after the tax cuts were passed?
> 
> Tell me how confidence pays the bills? I wasn't aware that you can buy things with confidence. When you charge your clients, do you ask for payment in confidence?
> 
> The obvious answer is no, confidence is a feeling and it's not absolute. Confidence was pretty high in 2007 as well, just as we were reaching the peak of a bubble that was about to crater the economy in ways we thought were possible since we had such big brains like yourself managing investments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not discussing the cuts I am discussing the presidency before COVID. You’re comparing apples and oranges. I do Not manage investments. LOL
> 
> I provide corporate strategy and capital raise. And it has been much easier to raise capital since Trump became President. Not sure how many times I have to explain that to you. What do you do for work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great. It's been easier to raise capital. Too bad the capital expenditures hasn't really changed that much. You posted a chart looking at a fraction of the economy to show a large jump, but when you back out to the entire economy, it's just not happening. You exhibiting confirmation bias.
> 
> View attachment 389186
> 
> No surge in capital expenditures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capital is not just for CAPEX lol. It’s for debt issuance, acquisitions, equity injections, etc. There was a surge in CAPEX. Stop your whining. What do you do for work?
Click to expand...

Have you heard of Highland Park , IL or West Bloomfield, Mi


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't want more cases but if they have deaths it benefits them from stating they are COVID-19 related. It is deaths not cases.
> 
> 
> 
> But you just said the exact opposite.
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see 200k as catastrophic when hospitals get more $$ if they call the deaths due to COVID-19. I don't trust them or the data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would hospitals wait for the random deaths from other causes, when they could just increase the number of real cases.
> 
> A doctor can lose their medical license if they wrongfully attribute cause of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't understand. If someone comes in with cancer but they are also COVID-19 positive they ll say death due to COVID even if cancer is the real cause. Real cases? Very few actually die from COVID-19. Are you trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is total bullshit. Don't believe everything you read on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Internet? I heard it firsthand. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I heard it first hand" is self contradictory. If you heard it, it's by definition second hand.
> 
> Do you realize how unlikely it is that someone dies and just so happens have to have COVID without it being a cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. I heard it firsthand from the people in hospitals. It’s not remotely unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's exceedingly unlikely. Whoever you were talking to is full of shit. Or maybe you made them up and you're full of shit. This is a bogus talking point working it's way around the internet and it's all built around people like yourself talking about how they heard something from someone. I'm firsthand in the hospitals. It's not even close to likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I heard it from the doctors and nurses. My wife’s sister is a nurse at a major hospital in Boston. I was pretty shocked too until I found out about the reimbursement rates. Then it made sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's bullshit. Whoever said it is full of it. The odds that someone dies of something else while having COVID is miniscule. Just think about it, COVID infections last a few weeks. You know what the odds are of someone dying in that window without COVID being relevant? Miniscule. As for reimbursement rates, so what? It costs more to take care of COVID patients. They require greater supplies, have lower nurse ratios and required conversion of rooms. This is doubly true when they're on ventilators.
Click to expand...

Getting angry cause you lost your shit. Not sure who you think you are, but correct isn’t one!


----------



## jc456

A


bravoactual said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s called being a great leader and avoiding hysteria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, Impeached Trump would never want to cause a panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake impeachment you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He was impeached by House of Representatives.  It is real.
Click to expand...

And what? What’s that actually mean?


----------



## Quasar44

jc456 said:


> A
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s called being a great leader and avoiding hysteria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, Impeached Trump would never want to cause a panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake impeachment you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He was impeached by House of Representatives.  It is real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what? What’s that actually mean?
Click to expand...

It was an entire fraud to weaken him 
 Biden and his son are the ones who made tens of millions


----------



## Quasar44

I was attacked in a Jewish area once
Man those yeshiva boys turn into hornets !!
Thank god I was faster lol


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> North Carolina Rebels declaration of Independence May 20, 1775
> Rebels kicked you brits asses back from 1775 until 1781



Couple of things:
1) I'm not British
2) Those rebels? They WERE Brits at the time...


----------



## j-mac

bravoactual said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats hyping the hoax is perfectly fine.   I mean it's for partisan benefit.  Complete honesty in your hack partisan book.  Sure it is.
> 
> Downplaying your hype actually means Trump was pretty accurate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OUT of the Horses ASS Mouth
> Bob Woodward appeared on _The Late Show With Stephen Colbert_ Monday night where he revealed new audio of President Trump that shocked Colbert.
> 
> Last week, Woodward released audio recordings of conversations he had with Trump for his new book, _Rage_. In the recordings from February and March, Trump can be heard acknowledging how dangerous and deadly the coronavirus could be, but that he wanted to downplay it publicly, which is exactly what he did.
> 
> Trump continued holding large rallies into March, where he referred to criticism of his handling of the pandemic as a Democrat hoax, and he refused to wear a mask in public as the CDC had recommended. But as Trump told Woodward on April 13, in private, he was much more cautious.
> 
> “Bob, it’s so easily transmissible, you wouldn’t even believe it,” Trump told Woodward. “I mean, you could, you could be in the room…I was in the White House a couple of days ago, meeting of 10 people in the Oval Office and a guy sneezed—innocently. Not a horrible—you know, just a sneeze. The entire room bailed out, okay? Including me, by the way.”
> 
> “Well, I know he’s making light there at the end,” Colbert responded after hearing the audio, “but at the heart of that is something extraordinarily shocking.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last I checked we still have the freedom to attend or not, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU DO NOT HAVE THE RIGHT TO ENDANGER THE LIVES OF OTHERS.  YOUR FREEDOM OF ASSEMBLEY AND FREEDOM OF SPEECH DO NOT INCLUDE THE RIGHT ENDANGER OTHERS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, did I miss where the right to assemble was taken away? I know you libs are big on telling others what to do and all, but until our rights are taken, I can assemble where I please....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another ConJob Fanasty.   The Right To Assembly does NOT give a person the Right To Endanger Others.
Click to expand...


No, it’s a right...if you don’t want to be there then don’t go...simple as that...


----------



## j-mac

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
Click to expand...


I’ll tell you one...Private property...Democrats absolutely oppose that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> North Carolina Rebels declaration of Independence May 20, 1775
> Rebels kicked you brits asses back from 1775 until 1781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of things:
> 1) I'm not British
> 2) Those rebels? They WERE Brits at the time...
Click to expand...

You're not British? and? You're still a piece of shit foreigner
Stupid foreigner the American Patriots were rebels you dumb son of a bitch


----------



## protectionist

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


Except that Woodward is America's lowest level, slimeball, lying, lowlife degenerate.  Anybody doubt ?  Ask Bill Casey's family.


----------



## protectionist

bendog said:


> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.


You are actually IMBECILE enough to believe the Atlantic's anonymous source laughingstock ?  You are a laughingstock as well.

And the race riots are not a "card" They are REALITY.


----------



## protectionist

jbrownson0831 said:


> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.


Great majority of so-called Covid deaths are from a seperate cause.  People die of cancer and it's called a covid death is they had just the slightest symptoms. They even called automobile accident deaths a Covid death.  

All that is necessary for non-Covid deaths to be labeled Covid deaths, is to have a Democrat in charge of the labeling.


----------



## Penelope

Quasar44 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s called being a great leader and avoiding hysteria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, Impeached Trump would never want to cause a panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake impeachment you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He was impeached by House of Representatives.  It is real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what? What’s that actually mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was an entire fraud to weaken him
> Biden and his son are the ones who made tens of millions
Click to expand...


Who is guilty of nepotism?


----------



## playtime

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting on a link or 2 proving yer claim, pops. maybe some spinach will get yer ass in gear?
> 
> 
> 
> i'm happy to share data.  why aren't you?
Click to expand...


you make the claim -  you back it up.

that's how it works.

i see you haven't done that  -  i know why  & so do you....

you are now dismissed.


----------



## kaz

bravoactual said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats hyping the hoax is perfectly fine.   I mean it's for partisan benefit.  Complete honesty in your hack partisan book.  Sure it is.
> 
> Downplaying your hype actually means Trump was pretty accurate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OUT of the Horses ASS Mouth
> Bob Woodward appeared on _The Late Show With Stephen Colbert_ Monday night where he revealed new audio of President Trump that shocked Colbert.
> 
> Last week, Woodward released audio recordings of conversations he had with Trump for his new book, _Rage_. In the recordings from February and March, Trump can be heard acknowledging how dangerous and deadly the coronavirus could be, but that he wanted to downplay it publicly, which is exactly what he did.
> 
> Trump continued holding large rallies into March, where he referred to criticism of his handling of the pandemic as a Democrat hoax, and he refused to wear a mask in public as the CDC had recommended. But as Trump told Woodward on April 13, in private, he was much more cautious.
> 
> “Bob, it’s so easily transmissible, you wouldn’t even believe it,” Trump told Woodward. “I mean, you could, you could be in the room…I was in the White House a couple of days ago, meeting of 10 people in the Oval Office and a guy sneezed—innocently. Not a horrible—you know, just a sneeze. The entire room bailed out, okay? Including me, by the way.”
> 
> “Well, I know he’s making light there at the end,” Colbert responded after hearing the audio, “but at the heart of that is something extraordinarily shocking.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last I checked we still have the freedom to attend or not, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU DO NOT HAVE THE RIGHT TO ENDANGER THE LIVES OF OTHERS.  YOUR FREEDOM OF ASSEMBLEY AND FREEDOM OF SPEECH DO NOT INCLUDE THE RIGHT ENDANGER OTHERS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, did I miss where the right to assemble was taken away? I know you libs are big on telling others what to do and all, but until our rights are taken, I can assemble where I please....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another ConJob Fanasty.   The Right To Assembly does NOT give a person the Right To Endanger Others.
Click to expand...


A hack leftist Democrat constantly excusing the leftists rioting and looting and destroying inner cities across America saying "The Right To Assembly does NOT give a person the Right To Endanger Others" yet again shows what a bunch of disingenuous partisan hacks you idiots are


----------



## kaz

bravoactual said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how Democrats are no longer OK with 450K abortions in six months.  Go
> 
> 
> 
> And republicans are O.K. with 200K deaths of fully sentient human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, all these asshole believe in that "*Right To Life*" shit until told to otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they aren't pro life, only pro birth.
> 
> that makes them all truly pitiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The so-called "*Right To Life*" ends at birth.
> 
> In order to believe in the so-called "*Right To Life*", you first have to believe in Right to Exist as a human being.
> 
> You have to oppose war.   War is absolute taking of any life.  To support the "*Right To Life*", you oppose war because you believe in value of life, even that of a person you consider to be an enemy.  War is about the total destruction of life.  Life has no value in war.  Life must be taken in war.  War is complete and total polar opposite of the "*Right To Life*". War is killing as many as possible as fast as possible in the shortest time possible.
> 
> You have oppose Anti-Semitism, Bigotry, Homophobia, Islamaphobia and Racism.  The "*Right To Life*" mean that life, regardless the Race, Creed, Color, Sexual Orientation, Skin Color or Country of Origin that life is in and of it valuable.   IF you are a Racist, IF you are Bigot, IF you hate a person because of how they worship, IF you hate a person because of their sexual orientation and want to violence to them, YOU DO NOT BELIEVE IN "*THE RIGHT TO LIFE*".  Because if you believe in the "*Right To Life*", you repect and honor the the person for who and what they are.
> 
> You have to oppose Capital Execution (The State Taking A Life, the "*Right To Life*" mean you oppose this).
> 
> You have to oppose the use of torture and violence against those you percieve as an enemy.  The intentional infliction of bodily harm goes against the so-called "*Right To Life*".
> 
> You have to oppose the taking of children from their parents at gun and being put in cages, that one act has nothing to with the so-called "*Right To Life*" and is the intention infliction of mental, emotional and physical harm on children.
> 
> The "*Right To Life*" means exactly that, life.  You do not support, condone or encourage harm, violence, torture and death upon others because they have the same "Right To Life' you have.
> 
> Cons are two faced double dealing liars.  They do not believe in a "*Right To Life*", for them it is all about controlling another persons life and deciding  they want done with that life.
> 
> IF individual life is fucking important to them, they would be the first to demand a proper scientific response to COVID, instead they talk shit about averages.
Click to expand...


You have serious mental issues.  You have a whole strawman world for people who disagree with you and zero self reflection about your own party


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
Click to expand...


Yes, that's how it works.  I can print out the Communist Manifesto and go through it line by line and anzalyze it against every Democrat in the party, or since you claim to know what the Manifesto says and you OBVIOUSLY know what Democrats think, you could just list a few significant disagreements.

Oh, but I'm lazy, yeah, that's the problem.

Game, set and match.  Dr. Grump has a glass jaw and goes down on the first punch


----------



## The Original Tree

*I am confident that a new "Harris" administration if elected will be able to get the ladies underwear department back in order.*


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God, I'm sorry.  I thought New Zealand government schools were better than ours.  Most western government schools are.   Apparently not in your case, my bad.
> 
> Again, you said four things.   I said you TALK about the two you AGREE with Democrats and not about the two you don't.   Here's how you know I said that.   You read my posts.  Which apparently you can't do since you whiffed on them multiple times now.
> 
> It would be interesting to get a foreign perspective.  I've lived in Europe, but ever the south Pacific.  But all you chose to talk about on the board is what you agree with Democrats on.  And you parrot their you hate Trump political rhetoric.  Boring as shit.   You're providing nothing that American Democrats don't provide.  That when you sit in your closet and think other thoughts isn't interesting unless you share them with anyone.
> 
> So for example, sure, the Dutch are far more in agreement with Democrats than Republicans.  But they never just blasted me about Trump like a Democrat.  They love history and geography and so do I.   We had really interesting conversations.
> 
> But with you it's just long live the government, long live Democrats, death to Republicans.   Just like any other Democrat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Bush Snr was a pretty good president.
> I don't think you realise that my extreme dislike of Trump has nothing to do with him being a Repub. I thought he was a sack of shit tosser long before he came into politics.
> 
> Well, this board is very parochial, as are you. And you DON'T ramble on about Repub points all the time? Why even bother bringing that up? Everybody on this board is slanted one more or the other. Stop being disingenuous and acting taking a holier than thou attitude. You are no different from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, as someone who has lived in Europe and LOVED the experience and talking politics to Europeans event though they were pretty left, they did have different views and opinions from the American left that made it interesting.  And they were no where as angry and hateful as the left.  They asked me about guns and the death penalty which they opposed because they wanted to know.
> 
> It's just a disappointment that you're from New Zealand, even further.  And no one would know you're not a Democrat from New Jersey from anything you post.  You never argue or disagree with Democrats ever and you never agree with Republicans ever.
> 
> All you do is when asked come up with theoretical differences between you and Democrats you never consider worth mentioning in an actual discussion.
> 
> Just a disappointment, that's all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't see me say that I am anti abortion and anti affirmative action? That wasn't you?
> I see many shades of grey, thus us having six different political parties in our parliament. You have only 330 million and you only have two. So, my persepetive is very different. In NZ I have voted for Greens, Labour (your Dems), National (your Repubs) and on one occasion ACT (to the right of National). You know nothing about my politics. Not once have I lauded BLM (nor have I criticised them), or antifa. In fact, I think antifa are a bunch of losers. The problem with this board is that it is, and always has been, overwhelmingly right wing. There is more to debate against that platform. Helps that Trump is in office I guess. But, as mentioned, he is such a deplorable human being, until he is out of office I guess I'll be slamming him. I make no apologies for doing so.
> 
> And it would kinda help that you too be critical of him. I mean, after all you seem a mouthpiece for his administration. Talk about disappointment.
Click to expand...


I don't see shades of gray but I'm not even a Republican, I'm a libertarian.  Trump is not a libertarian, I'm comparing him to Biden and what they are going to do to America.   I'm not interested in expanding either the rioting and looting and thugs taking over our inner cities spreading or brown outs where freaking California, the home of technology can't run their A/C in summer afternoons because of leftist environmental extremism.   You're totally self deluded.   I operate entirely in gray now while you operate entirely in black and white Democrat Party ideology


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
Click to expand...


Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that

Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass


----------



## kaz

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
Click to expand...


Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site


----------



## jc456

meaner gene said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from your link
> 
> _Though they were not slaves, the pyramid builders led a life of hard labor, said Adel Okasha, supervisor of the excavation. Their skeletons have signs of arthritis, and their lower vertebrae point to a life passed in difficulty, he said._
> 
> yeah, ohhhhkay.  can't make it up. then blacks were laborers right?  they went to the fields and labored.  not sure what the difference is genius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you miss the part about them working part time, as in 3 months a year.
> 
> Slavery is a full time job.
Click to expand...

son,

The link stated, T_hough they were not slaves, the pyramid builders* led a life of hard labor,* said Adel Okasha, supervisor of the excavation. Their skeletons have *signs of arthritis, and their lower vertebrae point to a life passed in difficulty*, he said._

too funny, hard life and their lower vertebrae  shows a life in difficulty.  but they only worked three months a year.,  hahaahahahahahahahahahahaha son, you're so stupid you have a degree in stupid.


----------



## jc456

kaz said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
Click to expand...

he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> If you heard it, it's by definition second hand.


which psychologist told you that? LOL


----------



## eddiew

Quasar44 said:


> I was attacked in a Jewish area once
> Man those yeshiva boys turn into hornets !!
> Thank god I was faster lol


AZOG would have caught you


----------



## KissMy

Trump is just another Lying Deep Stater Swamp Thing!


----------



## kaz

j-mac said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ll tell you one...Private property...Democrats absolutely oppose that.
Click to expand...


Progressive income tax, government education, removing the right of inheritance, a national bank, confiscating the property and rights of people who try to leave, state control over communication and transportation, ...

The Democrat party is clearly communist.   If you discuss the planks of the manifesto without telling leftists that is where it came from, they will agree with it plank by plank.

I just refuse to feed Dr. Grump who sits there and says feed me


----------



## jbrownson0831

KissMy said:


> Trump is just another Lying Deep Stater Swamp Thing!


And Biden is a 50 year worthless lifer cretin.


----------



## eddiew

jc456 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
Click to expand...




kaz said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
Click to expand...

I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
Click to expand...

Yes the Obammy Fan Club you mean


----------



## eddiew

LA RAM FAN said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> politicizing the coronavirus. View attachment 387019
> 
> Tramp  beat them to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Report says....maybe....could be.....might have....possibly....these are all libber media terms on all their articles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Politicizing the covid 19
> 
> tramp beat them to it, because he ignored it and lied to the American people, all for greed and the stock market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course he ignored it,he knew the virus was a hoax,that it’s no more deadly than the common cold.lol get with the program troll.
Click to expand...

Then you believe Trump lied to Woodward when he said the virus was a disaster??


----------



## eddiew

LA RAM FAN said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> politicizing the coronavirus. View attachment 387019
> 
> Tramp  beat them to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Report says....maybe....could be.....might have....possibly....these are all libber media terms on all their articles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anonymous sources are what you wackos accept for fact...pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also accept the idiot box in the living room as gospel fact.hee hee.lol
Click to expand...

Better than you believing the degenerate liar trump as the gospel


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
Click to expand...


Funny how you like the foreigner who agrees with the Democrat party on every issue just like you do.  When you agree with a foreigner who isn't straight line party position with you on every subject, then let me know and it'll be worth less than the zero you're loving someone who agrees with you on every issue is


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you like the foreigner who agrees with the Democrat party on every issue just like you do.  When you agree with a foreigner who isn't straight line party position with you on every subject, then let me know and it'll be worth less than the zero you're loving someone who agrees with you on every issue is
Click to expand...

Am I supposed to love those who are the complete opposite of my thinking?


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting on a link or 2 proving yer claim, pops. maybe some spinach will get yer ass in gear?
> 
> 
> 
> i'm happy to share data.  why aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you make the claim -  you back it up.
> 
> that's how it works.
> 
> i see you haven't done that  -  i know why  & so do you....
> 
> you are now dismissed.
Click to expand...

I can't help you.  If you can't agree on that without links, you're really a sorry fk.  Yeppers I can provide them, but that isn't necessary cause we all know the demofks hate conservatives talking on campuses.  that's just a fact that needs no link.  And that the demofks are against the NRA is also a known fact, again, no need for a link due to the amount of hate by demofks for the NRA.  even  making it a point to tie trump to them.  yeah, I'm not kissing your sorry demofk ass.  use the internet if you have questions.  my comment stands on its own.


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> politicizing the coronavirus. View attachment 387019
> 
> Tramp  beat them to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Report says....maybe....could be.....might have....possibly....these are all libber media terms on all their articles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anonymous sources are what you wackos accept for fact...pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also accept the idiot box in the living room as gospel fact.hee hee.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better than you believing the degenerate liar trump as the gospel
Click to expand...

who do you believe?  name a name for us.


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you like the foreigner who agrees with the Democrat party on every issue just like you do.  When you agree with a foreigner who isn't straight line party position with you on every subject, then let me know and it'll be worth less than the zero you're loving someone who agrees with you on every issue is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I supposed to love those who are the complete opposite of my thinking?
Click to expand...

ever hear the phrase, 'fellow american'?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Quasar44 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t be so defensive.
> 
> What you’re posting is data from 130 companies and ends in 2018. You don’t mention this because it doesn’t help your case. Much of growth in CAPEX comes from a handful of companies, focused in technology. Not bad, but hardly the investment in the blue collar economy that was often touted.
> 
> When you zoom out for a more complete picture, there was extra grow in 2018, which basically ended in 2019. The overall growth contributed a minuscule amount to GDP growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really happening with the Trump tax cuts? | American Enterprise Institute - AEI
> 
> 
> From an economic perspective, the focus on the increase in corporate dividends and buybacks is misplaced. Look instead at business investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aei.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you take their opinion over mine. Duke undergrad, NU MBA.
> 
> This is hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I provided data and a specific rebuttal. You are only appearing to authority. If that MBA was worth anything, you might have a critique of my post.
> 
> Turns our I’m better at this than you. That’s one of the benefits of not being a Trump devotee. More objectivity and less “cheerleading”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I provided specific data. You provided fuzzy math with an opinion piece.
> 
> View attachment 388975
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your data also came from an opinion piece, not that you admitted it, you just presented it without context and without it an explanation of what you were posting. Not particularly honest. I found your source myself though, and was able to provide a critique, something you haven’t found yourself able to do yet.
> 
> Your data focused on a small subset of companies. Not the economy as a whole. I provided a better, wider view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Mine cape from actual data that is tracked by IBanks and such. I am talking corporate confidence. That is all. It was higher under Trump and the chart below illustrates as such. You don't know what CAPEX is. You don't know much about anything with corporate finance. But you find obscure articles that are embarrassing. I also never said "tax cuts" I said corporate confidence. But the tax cuts definitely helped in terms of wage growth and lowering unemployment.
> 
> View attachment 388976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate confidence, otherwise known as feelings. I was speaking in the real of facts and data.
> 
> Tax cuts and investment were the topic when you replied to me. Seems like you’re switching the subject because you got caught up in an argument you can’t win
> 
> AEI is hardly obscure and you’ve yet to critique the article despite calling it embarrassing. Why? We don’t know. You don’t say. I’d wager because you don’t have a critique.
> 
> As for helping with wage growth and unemployment, there was little deviation in those trends. Wages were growing about the same rate in 2016 as in 2018 and 2019. Unemployment was falling at roughly the same rate in 2016 as 2018. This is all speculative, and very little evidence to support it other than your feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing. You are hopeless. Roughly is not the same. It was lower. I gave You a ton of evidence. I am roughly correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check out this huge change in wage growth.
> 
> View attachment 389164
> 
> You're really blowing me away here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already proved you wrong on this. Move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to the data, which you are so reluctant to address. Do you see a big difference in wage growth after the tax cuts were passed?
> 
> Tell me how confidence pays the bills? I wasn't aware that you can buy things with confidence. When you charge your clients, do you ask for payment in confidence?
> 
> The obvious answer is no, confidence is a feeling and it's not absolute. Confidence was pretty high in 2007 as well, just as we were reaching the peak of a bubble that was about to crater the economy in ways we thought were possible since we had such big brains like yourself managing investments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not discussing the cuts I am discussing the presidency before COVID. You’re comparing apples and oranges. I do Not manage investments. LOL
> 
> I provide corporate strategy and capital raise. And it has been much easier to raise capital since Trump became President. Not sure how many times I have to explain that to you. What do you do for work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great. It's been easier to raise capital. Too bad the capital expenditures hasn't really changed that much. You posted a chart looking at a fraction of the economy to show a large jump, but when you back out to the entire economy, it's just not happening. You exhibiting confirmation bias.
> 
> View attachment 389186
> 
> No surge in capital expenditures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capital is not just for CAPEX lol. It’s for debt issuance, acquisitions, equity injections, etc. There was a surge in CAPEX. Stop your whining. What do you do for work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you heard of Highland Park , IL or West Bloomfield, Mi
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Aldo Raine

kaz said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats hyping the hoax is perfectly fine.   I mean it's for partisan benefit.  Complete honesty in your hack partisan book.  Sure it is.
> 
> Downplaying your hype actually means Trump was pretty accurate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OUT of the Horses ASS Mouth
> Bob Woodward appeared on _The Late Show With Stephen Colbert_ Monday night where he revealed new audio of President Trump that shocked Colbert.
> 
> Last week, Woodward released audio recordings of conversations he had with Trump for his new book, _Rage_. In the recordings from February and March, Trump can be heard acknowledging how dangerous and deadly the coronavirus could be, but that he wanted to downplay it publicly, which is exactly what he did.
> 
> Trump continued holding large rallies into March, where he referred to criticism of his handling of the pandemic as a Democrat hoax, and he refused to wear a mask in public as the CDC had recommended. But as Trump told Woodward on April 13, in private, he was much more cautious.
> 
> “Bob, it’s so easily transmissible, you wouldn’t even believe it,” Trump told Woodward. “I mean, you could, you could be in the room…I was in the White House a couple of days ago, meeting of 10 people in the Oval Office and a guy sneezed—innocently. Not a horrible—you know, just a sneeze. The entire room bailed out, okay? Including me, by the way.”
> 
> “Well, I know he’s making light there at the end,” Colbert responded after hearing the audio, “but at the heart of that is something extraordinarily shocking.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last I checked we still have the freedom to attend or not, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU DO NOT HAVE THE RIGHT TO ENDANGER THE LIVES OF OTHERS.  YOUR FREEDOM OF ASSEMBLEY AND FREEDOM OF SPEECH DO NOT INCLUDE THE RIGHT ENDANGER OTHERS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, did I miss where the right to assemble was taken away? I know you libs are big on telling others what to do and all, but until our rights are taken, I can assemble where I please....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another ConJob Fanasty.   The Right To Assembly does NOT give a person the Right To Endanger Others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A hack leftist Democrat constantly excusing the leftists rioting and looting and destroying inner cities across America saying "The Right To Assembly does NOT give a person the Right To Endanger Others" yet again shows what a bunch of disingenuous partisan hacks you idiots are
Click to expand...


Agreed.


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you like the foreigner who agrees with the Democrat party on every issue just like you do.  When you agree with a foreigner who isn't straight line party position with you on every subject, then let me know and it'll be worth less than the zero you're loving someone who agrees with you on every issue is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I supposed to love those who are the complete opposite of my thinking?
Click to expand...


You can love whoever you want.  I just pointed out your saying you love a guy who agrees with you on every issue is a pretty worthless endorsement.  You're just validating your own views.

When I lived in Europe they were mostly pretty left.  But we had some great conversations anyway.  That's a lot more insightful than your endorsing someone who agrees with you on every issue


----------



## kaz

jc456 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you like the foreigner who agrees with the Democrat party on every issue just like you do.  When you agree with a foreigner who isn't straight line party position with you on every subject, then let me know and it'll be worth less than the zero you're loving someone who agrees with you on every issue is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I supposed to love those who are the complete opposite of my thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever hear the phrase, 'fellow american'?
Click to expand...


To Democrats, nothing means more than fellow Democrat.   Which Dr. Grump is to eddiew


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting on a link or 2 proving yer claim, pops. maybe some spinach will get yer ass in gear?
> 
> 
> 
> i'm happy to share data.  why aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you make the claim -  you back it up.
> 
> that's how it works.
> 
> i see you haven't done that  -  i know why  & so do you....
> 
> you are now dismissed.
Click to expand...

here fkwad, I'll use the latest link.









						Biden pushes gun control less than 24 hours after attempted assassination on deputies
					

Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden on Sunday called for gun control less than 24 hours after two Los Angeles County sheriff’s deputies who were critically wounded after a gunman open fire on their squad car in an apparent ambush.




					www.foxnews.com
				




go read all the demofk links after a school shooting.  hahahaahahahahahaha you must have been in quarantine for decades.


----------



## eddiew

jc456 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> politicizing the coronavirus. View attachment 387019
> 
> Tramp  beat them to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Report says....maybe....could be.....might have....possibly....these are all libber media terms on all their articles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anonymous sources are what you wackos accept for fact...pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also accept the idiot box in the living room as gospel fact.hee hee.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better than you believing the degenerate liar trump as the gospel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who do you believe?  name a name for us.
Click to expand...

Just a few of those in other countries    The lady from Canada ,for example


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you like the foreigner who agrees with the Democrat party on every issue just like you do.  When you agree with a foreigner who isn't straight line party position with you on every subject, then let me know and it'll be worth less than the zero you're loving someone who agrees with you on every issue is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I supposed to love those who are the complete opposite of my thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can love whoever you want.  I just pointed out your saying you love a guy who agrees with you on every issue is a pretty worthless endorsement.  You're just validating your own views.
> 
> When I lived in Europe they were mostly pretty left.  But we had some great conversations anyway.  That's a lot more insightful than your endorsing someone who agrees with you on every issue
Click to expand...

Sorry  I can't agree with anyone here on EVERY issue  But do respect those  with most of the issues I find most important    At the top ,is getting rid of this pos in our WH  who seems to not even know when he's lying


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you like the foreigner who agrees with the Democrat party on every issue just like you do.  When you agree with a foreigner who isn't straight line party position with you on every subject, then let me know and it'll be worth less than the zero you're loving someone who agrees with you on every issue is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I supposed to love those who are the complete opposite of my thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can love whoever you want.  I just pointed out your saying you love a guy who agrees with you on every issue is a pretty worthless endorsement.  You're just validating your own views.
> 
> When I lived in Europe they were mostly pretty left.  But we had some great conversations anyway.  That's a lot more insightful than your endorsing someone who agrees with you on every issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry  I can't agree with anyone here on EVERY issue  But do respect those  with most of the issues I find most important    At the top ,is getting rid of this pos in our WH  who seems to not even know when he's lying
Click to expand...


Really?  What do you disagree with Democrats on?  I've never seen it come up


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you like the foreigner who agrees with the Democrat party on every issue just like you do.  When you agree with a foreigner who isn't straight line party position with you on every subject, then let me know and it'll be worth less than the zero you're loving someone who agrees with you on every issue is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I supposed to love those who are the complete opposite of my thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever hear the phrase, 'fellow american'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To Democrats, nothing means more than fellow Democrat.   Which Dr. Grump is to eddiew
Click to expand...

Grump is OK with me ,,,He has the basics  down pat


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you like the foreigner who agrees with the Democrat party on every issue just like you do.  When you agree with a foreigner who isn't straight line party position with you on every subject, then let me know and it'll be worth less than the zero you're loving someone who agrees with you on every issue is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I supposed to love those who are the complete opposite of my thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can love whoever you want.  I just pointed out your saying you love a guy who agrees with you on every issue is a pretty worthless endorsement.  You're just validating your own views.
> 
> When I lived in Europe they were mostly pretty left.  But we had some great conversations anyway.  That's a lot more insightful than your endorsing someone who agrees with you on every issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry  I can't agree with anyone here on EVERY issue  But do respect those  with most of the issues I find most important    At the top ,is getting rid of this pos in our WH  who seems to not even know when he's lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  What do you disagree with Democrats on?  I've never seen it come up
Click to expand...

I find no need to shove it in their faces ,,Just as you rarely IF EVER have anything to say opposite a republicans views Just for kicks ,here's one ,,I don't want illegals here


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you like the foreigner who agrees with the Democrat party on every issue just like you do.  When you agree with a foreigner who isn't straight line party position with you on every subject, then let me know and it'll be worth less than the zero you're loving someone who agrees with you on every issue is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I supposed to love those who are the complete opposite of my thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever hear the phrase, 'fellow american'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To Democrats, nothing means more than fellow Democrat.   Which Dr. Grump is to eddiew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grump is OK with me ,,,He has the basics  down pat
Click to expand...


That's what I said.  I asked you about your claim you don't agree with Democrats on everything.  Like what?  Obviously you're a collectivist herd, it's easy to think of things you agree on since it includes everything.  What do you disagree on?


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you like the foreigner who agrees with the Democrat party on every issue just like you do.  When you agree with a foreigner who isn't straight line party position with you on every subject, then let me know and it'll be worth less than the zero you're loving someone who agrees with you on every issue is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I supposed to love those who are the complete opposite of my thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever hear the phrase, 'fellow american'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To Democrats, nothing means more than fellow Democrat.   Which Dr. Grump is to eddiew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grump is OK with me ,,,He has the basics  down pat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I said.  I asked you about your claim you don't agree with Democrats on everything.  Like what?  Obviously you're a collectivist herd, it's easy to think of things you agree on since it includes everything.  What do you disagree on?
Click to expand...

Thought I answered that   I want all illegals out of the country  Come back legally


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you like the foreigner who agrees with the Democrat party on every issue just like you do.  When you agree with a foreigner who isn't straight line party position with you on every subject, then let me know and it'll be worth less than the zero you're loving someone who agrees with you on every issue is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I supposed to love those who are the complete opposite of my thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever hear the phrase, 'fellow american'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To Democrats, nothing means more than fellow Democrat.   Which Dr. Grump is to eddiew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grump is OK with me ,,,He has the basics  down pat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I said.  I asked you about your claim you don't agree with Democrats on everything.  Like what?  Obviously you're a collectivist herd, it's easy to think of things you agree on since it includes everything.  What do you disagree on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thought I answered that   I want all illegals out of the country  Come back legally
Click to expand...


So you would actually deport them?  Do you support a wall?


----------



## Faun

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, you know what they were doing 4000 years ago.  surrrrrrrrrrrrre.  too fking funny.  I gave you what the link posted.  laborers.  look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't read can you?
> 
> Though *they were not slaves*, the pyramid builders led a life of hard labor, said Adel Okasha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, they say they weren’t slaves 4000 years later and you believe them. Dude, that’s hilarious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Besides Hollywood movies and idiots like you, who the fuck ever said they were slaves?
Click to expand...

_<crickets>_


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting on a link or 2 proving yer claim, pops. maybe some spinach will get yer ass in gear?
> 
> 
> 
> i'm happy to share data.  why aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you make the claim -  you back it up.
> 
> that's how it works.
> 
> i see you haven't done that  -  i know why  & so do you....
> 
> you are now dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> here fkwad, I'll use the latest link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden pushes gun control less than 24 hours after attempted assassination on deputies
> 
> 
> Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden on Sunday called for gun control less than 24 hours after two Los Angeles County sheriff’s deputies who were critically wounded after a gunman open fire on their squad car in an apparent ambush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go read all the demofk links after a school shooting.  hahahaahahahahahaha you must have been in quarantine for decades.
Click to expand...

LOL 

As expected, you failed to prove your idiotic claim.


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you like the foreigner who agrees with the Democrat party on every issue just like you do.  When you agree with a foreigner who isn't straight line party position with you on every subject, then let me know and it'll be worth less than the zero you're loving someone who agrees with you on every issue is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I supposed to love those who are the complete opposite of my thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever hear the phrase, 'fellow american'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To Democrats, nothing means more than fellow Democrat.   Which Dr. Grump is to eddiew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grump is OK with me ,,,He has the basics  down pat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I said.  I asked you about your claim you don't agree with Democrats on everything.  Like what?  Obviously you're a collectivist herd, it's easy to think of things you agree on since it includes everything.  What do you disagree on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thought I answered that   I want all illegals out of the country  Come back legally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you would actually deport them?  Do you support a wall?
Click to expand...

Yes  deport  but don't come into homes and rip them out of their beds  Do it in a calm methodical way. treat them like human beings.....and no No trumps wall


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> Just a few of those in other countries The lady from Canada ,for example


you believe who?  that's not an answer.  name names fat fk.


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> Yes deport but don't come into homes and rip them out of their beds Do it in a calm methodical way. treat them like human beings.....and no No trumps wall


like they did to Paul Manafort and Roger Stone?  with that kind of respect.  Again, a fking demofk steps on his ownself to make a point.  wow,  can't make it up the lack or missing integrity from you assholes.


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> Grump is OK with me ,,,He has the basics down pat


naw, he doesn't live here, he has no fking idea.


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> I find no need to shove it in their faces ,,Just as you rarely IF EVER have anything to say opposite a republicans views Just for kicks ,here's one ,,I don't want illegals here


cut spending, drop health insurance.  stop taking demofk money.  get out of Syria.  I have many things I disagree on.  Bring jobs home from China.  lower the taxes.  shit there's plenty.  now you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
Click to expand...

so very true.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God, I'm sorry.  I thought New Zealand government schools were better than ours.  Most western government schools are.   Apparently not in your case, my bad.
> 
> Again, you said four things.   I said you TALK about the two you AGREE with Democrats and not about the two you don't.   Here's how you know I said that.   You read my posts.  Which apparently you can't do since you whiffed on them multiple times now.
> 
> It would be interesting to get a foreign perspective.  I've lived in Europe, but ever the south Pacific.  But all you chose to talk about on the board is what you agree with Democrats on.  And you parrot their you hate Trump political rhetoric.  Boring as shit.   You're providing nothing that American Democrats don't provide.  That when you sit in your closet and think other thoughts isn't interesting unless you share them with anyone.
> 
> So for example, sure, the Dutch are far more in agreement with Democrats than Republicans.  But they never just blasted me about Trump like a Democrat.  They love history and geography and so do I.   We had really interesting conversations.
> 
> But with you it's just long live the government, long live Democrats, death to Republicans.   Just like any other Democrat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Bush Snr was a pretty good president.
> I don't think you realise that my extreme dislike of Trump has nothing to do with him being a Repub. I thought he was a sack of shit tosser long before he came into politics.
> 
> Well, this board is very parochial, as are you. And you DON'T ramble on about Repub points all the time? Why even bother bringing that up? Everybody on this board is slanted one more or the other. Stop being disingenuous and acting taking a holier than thou attitude. You are no different from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, as someone who has lived in Europe and LOVED the experience and talking politics to Europeans event though they were pretty left, they did have different views and opinions from the American left that made it interesting.  And they were no where as angry and hateful as the left.  They asked me about guns and the death penalty which they opposed because they wanted to know.
> 
> It's just a disappointment that you're from New Zealand, even further.  And no one would know you're not a Democrat from New Jersey from anything you post.  You never argue or disagree with Democrats ever and you never agree with Republicans ever.
> 
> All you do is when asked come up with theoretical differences between you and Democrats you never consider worth mentioning in an actual discussion.
> 
> Just a disappointment, that's all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't see me say that I am anti abortion and anti affirmative action? That wasn't you?
> I see many shades of grey, thus us having six different political parties in our parliament. You have only 330 million and you only have two. So, my persepetive is very different. In NZ I have voted for Greens, Labour (your Dems), National (your Repubs) and on one occasion ACT (to the right of National). You know nothing about my politics. Not once have I lauded BLM (nor have I criticised them), or antifa. In fact, I think antifa are a bunch of losers. The problem with this board is that it is, and always has been, overwhelmingly right wing. There is more to debate against that platform. Helps that Trump is in office I guess. But, as mentioned, he is such a deplorable human being, until he is out of office I guess I'll be slamming him. I make no apologies for doing so.
> 
> And it would kinda help that you too be critical of him. I mean, after all you seem a mouthpiece for his administration. Talk about disappointment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see shades of gray but I'm not even a Republican, I'm a libertarian.  Trump is not a libertarian, I'm comparing him to Biden and what they are going to do to America.   I'm not interested in expanding either the rioting and looting and thugs taking over our inner cities spreading or brown outs where freaking California, the home of technology can't run their A/C in summer afternoons because of leftist environmental extremism.   You're totally self deluded.   I operate entirely in gray now while you operate entirely in black and white Democrat Party ideology
Click to expand...

the thing thats flabbergasting to me Kaz is that me and you are bother neither  republican or democrat,we both are libertarian,we  always saw that there was no difference in the two parties or policys of bush and clinton or bush and obama so I am sure you did the same as i did with all four of those presidents,the bushs,his pal clinton,and their pal  obama. did not vote for any of them.

we knew another clinton in office would be americas worst nightmare,that she would have gotten us into many more wars in the mideast by now the facts the clintons are globalists willing to be puppets of their masters as obama and the bushs are. we knew that anybody would be the better alternative over hitlery,a mass murderer who has people that know about their scandals ARKANSAWED. Not sense the JFK assassination have so many people died in very mysterious deaths because they knew too much about the corruption of the clintons and spoke out and yet these stupid fucks wanted HER as president.

Biden is also a globalist and went along with whatever mass murderer obama did who expanded Bushs dreconian acts of illegal surviallance and his war lying to the people that he would end both.. my first choice for president would be neither Biden OR trump for potus,it would be independent garry johnson but the independent never gets elected because they believe in the constitution and serving the people,a fact these stupid fucks dont get.

that was the main reason i voted for trump the fact he is not a globalist who was willing to start wars for the elite.I am proud that I did the unusual and voted this time the fact he is not a globalist and did not start any wars for the elite. He is a RINO,he is different from the corrupt globalist republican warmongers from the past who were always eager to serve their masters.Reagan,The Bushs,Romney,and Mccain when he was alive.thats why the globalist republicans hate him as much as the dem party. the bushs and romney are as much involved in this hoax pandemic as the dem party is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jc456 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find no need to shove it in their faces ,,Just as you rarely IF EVER have anything to say opposite a republicans views Just for kicks ,here's one ,,I don't want illegals here
> 
> 
> 
> cut spending, drop health insurance.  stop taking demofk money.  get out of Syria.  I have many things I disagree on.  Bring jobs home from China.  lower the taxes.  shit there's plenty.  now you.
Click to expand...

whats funny about eddies babble is  his hero Obama  was an eager beaver to let illegals into our country which trump reversed.proof postive eddie is a fucking hypocrite.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

i mentioned JFK earlier,two main reasons why trump is a no brainer over biden is he tells it like it is.He told all the MSM corporate controlled news the truth that they are FAKE news,bravo. no president had ever done that before,recently as well he also did something no president ever did as well,come out and tell the truth wars are always started by the elite so the defense contracters can make money.kudos for trump for speaking the truth no president has ever done before.wars means big business for the corporations.

Not even our last great president JFK came out and said that.Jfk of course was killed by the CIA for trying to pull us out of vietnam. Im just wondering after trump recently came out and made that statement,if they will off him as well if he wins again. they got to be angry that he came out and told the truth that wars are always started so the defense conteacters can make MONEY.


----------



## eddiew

LA RAM FAN said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find no need to shove it in their faces ,,Just as you rarely IF EVER have anything to say opposite a republicans views Just for kicks ,here's one ,,I don't want illegals here
> 
> 
> 
> cut spending, drop health insurance.  stop taking demofk money.  get out of Syria.  I have many things I disagree on.  Bring jobs home from China.  lower the taxes.  shit there's plenty.  now you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats funny about eddies babble is  his hero Obama  was an eager beaver to let illegals into our country which trump reversed.proof postive eddie is a fucking hypocrite.
Click to expand...

Why ? Did I have to  like  all Obamas policies to like him???  I hate telling a ram fan this  ,,but you're full of shit


----------



## kaz

LA RAM FAN said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God, I'm sorry.  I thought New Zealand government schools were better than ours.  Most western government schools are.   Apparently not in your case, my bad.
> 
> Again, you said four things.   I said you TALK about the two you AGREE with Democrats and not about the two you don't.   Here's how you know I said that.   You read my posts.  Which apparently you can't do since you whiffed on them multiple times now.
> 
> It would be interesting to get a foreign perspective.  I've lived in Europe, but ever the south Pacific.  But all you chose to talk about on the board is what you agree with Democrats on.  And you parrot their you hate Trump political rhetoric.  Boring as shit.   You're providing nothing that American Democrats don't provide.  That when you sit in your closet and think other thoughts isn't interesting unless you share them with anyone.
> 
> So for example, sure, the Dutch are far more in agreement with Democrats than Republicans.  But they never just blasted me about Trump like a Democrat.  They love history and geography and so do I.   We had really interesting conversations.
> 
> But with you it's just long live the government, long live Democrats, death to Republicans.   Just like any other Democrat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Bush Snr was a pretty good president.
> I don't think you realise that my extreme dislike of Trump has nothing to do with him being a Repub. I thought he was a sack of shit tosser long before he came into politics.
> 
> Well, this board is very parochial, as are you. And you DON'T ramble on about Repub points all the time? Why even bother bringing that up? Everybody on this board is slanted one more or the other. Stop being disingenuous and acting taking a holier than thou attitude. You are no different from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, as someone who has lived in Europe and LOVED the experience and talking politics to Europeans event though they were pretty left, they did have different views and opinions from the American left that made it interesting.  And they were no where as angry and hateful as the left.  They asked me about guns and the death penalty which they opposed because they wanted to know.
> 
> It's just a disappointment that you're from New Zealand, even further.  And no one would know you're not a Democrat from New Jersey from anything you post.  You never argue or disagree with Democrats ever and you never agree with Republicans ever.
> 
> All you do is when asked come up with theoretical differences between you and Democrats you never consider worth mentioning in an actual discussion.
> 
> Just a disappointment, that's all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't see me say that I am anti abortion and anti affirmative action? That wasn't you?
> I see many shades of grey, thus us having six different political parties in our parliament. You have only 330 million and you only have two. So, my persepetive is very different. In NZ I have voted for Greens, Labour (your Dems), National (your Repubs) and on one occasion ACT (to the right of National). You know nothing about my politics. Not once have I lauded BLM (nor have I criticised them), or antifa. In fact, I think antifa are a bunch of losers. The problem with this board is that it is, and always has been, overwhelmingly right wing. There is more to debate against that platform. Helps that Trump is in office I guess. But, as mentioned, he is such a deplorable human being, until he is out of office I guess I'll be slamming him. I make no apologies for doing so.
> 
> And it would kinda help that you too be critical of him. I mean, after all you seem a mouthpiece for his administration. Talk about disappointment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see shades of gray but I'm not even a Republican, I'm a libertarian.  Trump is not a libertarian, I'm comparing him to Biden and what they are going to do to America.   I'm not interested in expanding either the rioting and looting and thugs taking over our inner cities spreading or brown outs where freaking California, the home of technology can't run their A/C in summer afternoons because of leftist environmental extremism.   You're totally self deluded.   I operate entirely in gray now while you operate entirely in black and white Democrat Party ideology
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the thing thats flabbergasting to me Kaz is that me and you are bother neither  republican or democrat,we both are libertarian,we  always saw that there was no difference in the two parties or policys of bush and clinton or bush and obama so I am sure you did the same as i did with all four of those presidents,the bushs,his pal clinton,and their pal  obama. did not vote for any of them.
> 
> we knew another clinton in office would be americas worst nightmare,that she would have gotten us into many more wars in the mideast by now the facts the clintons are globalists willing to be puppets of their masters as obama and the bushs are. we knew that anybody would be the better alternative over hitlery,a mass murderer who has people that know about their scandals ARKANSAWED. Not sense the JFK assassination have so many people died in very mysterious deaths because they knew too much about the corruption of the clintons and spoke out and yet these stupid fucks wanted HER as president.
> 
> Biden is also a globalist and went along with whatever mass murderer obama did who expanded Bushs dreconian acts of illegal surviallance and his war lying to the people that he would end both.. my first choice for president would be neither Biden OR trump for potus,it would be independent garry johnson but the independent never gets elected because they believe in the constitution and serving the people,a fact these stupid fucks dont get.
> 
> that was the main reason i voted for trump the fact he is not a globalist who was willing to start wars for the elite.I am proud that I did the unusual and voted this time the fact he is not a globalist and did not start any wars for the elite. He is a RINO,he is different from the corrupt globalist republican warmongers from the past who were always eager to serve their masters.Reagan,The Bushs,Romney,and Mccain when he was alive.thats why the globalist republicans hate him as much as the dem party. the bushs and romney are as much involved in this hoax pandemic as the dem party is.
Click to expand...


One interesting thing is that everyone who was straddling the fence for all those decades and leaning one way or the other but not supporting either party or claiming to support either party have actually picked a side.

Most of it is predictable.  And most of the libertarians for example have picked Trump.   dblack picking Biden being a rare exception.  Though he was always emotionally with the Democrats.   Now that doesn't mean they will necessarily vote for Trump, but they are vocally against the Democrats now where before they just kept saying they were the same.

The funny ones are the ones like Mac1958 and JakeStarkey who were always hard core Democrats but still pretend to just lean left, LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eddiew said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find no need to shove it in their faces ,,Just as you rarely IF EVER have anything to say opposite a republicans views Just for kicks ,here's one ,,I don't want illegals here
> 
> 
> 
> cut spending, drop health insurance.  stop taking demofk money.  get out of Syria.  I have many things I disagree on.  Bring jobs home from China.  lower the taxes.  shit there's plenty.  now you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats funny about eddies babble is  his hero Obama  was an eager beaver to let illegals into our country which trump reversed.proof postive eddie is a fucking hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why ? Did I have to  like  all Obamas policies to like him???  I hate telling a ram fan this  ,,but you're full of shit
Click to expand...

dude you reallyy need to get off the crack your smoking,if that is WHY people vote for a president you braindead druggie because of their policys.comedy gold and you are deflecting proving you indeed are a hypocrite as i said.LOL

your getting to the point where your not worth me wasting my time on anymore as so many other dem trolls i have on ignore i dont bother with.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eddiew said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find no need to shove it in their faces ,,Just as you rarely IF EVER have anything to say opposite a republicans views Just for kicks ,here's one ,,I don't want illegals here
> 
> 
> 
> cut spending, drop health insurance.  stop taking demofk money.  get out of Syria.  I have many things I disagree on.  Bring jobs home from China.  lower the taxes.  shit there's plenty.  now you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats funny about eddies babble is  his hero Obama  was an eager beaver to let illegals into our country which trump reversed.proof postive eddie is a fucking hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why ? Did I have to  like  all Obamas policies to like him???  I hate telling a ram fan this  ,,but you're full of shit
Click to expand...

oohhhhhhhhh so NOW you are CONFESSING to us you dont  vote for a president because of policys,sense you did not care about the atrocities Obama committed,you just like him because  his butt looks nice or something like that then,comedy gold you have been exposed.LOL


----------



## playtime

eddiew said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was attacked in a Jewish area once
> Man those yeshiva boys turn into hornets !!
> Thank god I was faster lol
> 
> 
> 
> AZOG would have caught you
Click to expand...


i'm sorry but all i thought of was super jew to the rescue!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## playtime

KissMy said:


> Trump is just another Lying Deep Stater Swamp Thing!


----------



## playtime

eddiew said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> politicizing the coronavirus. View attachment 387019
> 
> Tramp  beat them to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Report says....maybe....could be.....might have....possibly....these are all libber media terms on all their articles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anonymous sources are what you wackos accept for fact...pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also accept the idiot box in the living room as gospel fact.hee hee.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better than you believing the degenerate liar trump as the gospel
Click to expand...


----------



## bravoactual

Quasar44 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s called being a great leader and avoiding hysteria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, Impeached Trump would never want to cause a panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake impeachment you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He was impeached by House of Representatives.  It is real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what? What’s that actually mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was an entire fraud to weaken him
> Biden and his son are the ones who made tens of millions
Click to expand...


It means, that just Bill Clinton HE WAS IMPEACHED.  And just for shits and giggles, how many Millions of Dollars have Ivanka and her tool of husband made since the 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Orange Shit Stain was put in power by Russia?


----------



## bravoactual

protectionist said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that Woodward is America's lowest level, slimeball, lying, lowlife degenerate.  Anybody doubt ?  Ask Bill Casey's family.
Click to expand...


Except for the fact that Bob Woodward told the truth about lying Scum Bag 45.....


----------



## playtime

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting on a link or 2 proving yer claim, pops. maybe some spinach will get yer ass in gear?
> 
> 
> 
> i'm happy to share data.  why aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you make the claim -  you back it up.
> 
> that's how it works.
> 
> i see you haven't done that  -  i know why  & so do you....
> 
> you are now dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> here fkwad, I'll use the latest link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden pushes gun control less than 24 hours after attempted assassination on deputies
> 
> 
> Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden on Sunday called for gun control less than 24 hours after two Los Angeles County sheriff’s deputies who were critically wounded after a gunman open fire on their squad car in an apparent ambush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go read all the demofk links after a school shooting.  hahahaahahahahahaha you must have been in quarantine for decades.
Click to expand...


uh-huh .... fox...

biased....

eom.

& the link you never coughed up was re: black employment stats.

lol....


----------



## playtime

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you like the foreigner who agrees with the Democrat party on every issue just like you do.  When you agree with a foreigner who isn't straight line party position with you on every subject, then let me know and it'll be worth less than the zero you're loving someone who agrees with you on every issue is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I supposed to love those who are the complete opposite of my thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can love whoever you want.  I just pointed out your saying you love a guy who agrees with you on every issue is a pretty worthless endorsement.  You're just validating your own views.
> 
> When I lived in Europe they were mostly pretty left.  But we had some great conversations anyway.  That's a lot more insightful than your endorsing someone who agrees with you on every issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry  I can't agree with anyone here on EVERY issue  But do respect those  with most of the issues I find most important    At the top ,is getting rid of this pos in our WH  who seems to not even know when he's lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  What do you disagree with Democrats on?  I've never seen it come up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find no need to shove it in their faces ,,Just as you rarely IF EVER have anything to say opposite a republicans views Just for kicks ,here's one ,,I don't want illegals here
Click to expand...


& i'm for the death penalty.


----------



## bravoactual

Penelope said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s called being a great leader and avoiding hysteria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, Impeached Trump would never want to cause a panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake impeachment you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He was impeached by House of Representatives.  It is real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what? What’s that actually mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was an entire fraud to weaken him
> Biden and his son are the ones who made tens of millions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is guilty of nepotism?
Click to expand...


45, his daughter and suck shit son in law are making millions while serving at the white house.  But lying sack o shit Cons only care about Neoptism if Dems are invovled.


----------



## jbrownson0831

bravoactual said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s called being a great leader and avoiding hysteria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, Impeached Trump would never want to cause a panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake impeachment you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He was impeached by House of Representatives.  It is real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what? What’s that actually mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was an entire fraud to weaken him
> Biden and his son are the ones who made tens of millions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means, that just Bill Clinton HE WAS IMPEACHED.  And just for shits and giggles, how many Millions of Dollars have Ivanka and her tool of husband made since the 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Orange Shit Stain was put in power by Russia?
Click to expand...

Funny since Sleepy Joe has one more draft deferment than the President.....


----------



## bravoactual

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Obammy Fan Club you mean
Click to expand...


How very racist of you.


----------



## jbrownson0831

bravoactual said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Obammy Fan Club you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very racist of you.
Click to expand...

Actually racists are the people who constantly whine about everything being racist right snowflake??


----------



## JakeStarkey

Biden had deferments because of a history of asthma.

He is no more a coward than Trump, and both are less than Karen of Waymont, PA.


----------



## jc456

bravoactual said:


> 45, his daughter and suck shit son in law are making millions while serving at the white house. But lying sack o shit Cons only care about Neoptism if Dems are invovled.


son that's just a really stupid line.  really did you get a degree in stupid?  it seems like it.


----------



## jbrownson0831

JakeStarkey said:


> Biden had deferments because of a history of asthma.
> 
> He is no more a coward than Trump, and both are less than Karen of Waymont, PA.


Never said any different, its the wackos always using this against the President.


----------



## Quasar44

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I do this for a living. Why would you question me on it? Would you question a brain surgeon on how to do brain surgery? It is honestly insulting. Stop your trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t be so defensive.
> 
> What you’re posting is data from 130 companies and ends in 2018. You don’t mention this because it doesn’t help your case. Much of growth in CAPEX comes from a handful of companies, focused in technology. Not bad, but hardly the investment in the blue collar economy that was often touted.
> 
> When you zoom out for a more complete picture, there was extra grow in 2018, which basically ended in 2019. The overall growth contributed a minuscule amount to GDP growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really happening with the Trump tax cuts? | American Enterprise Institute - AEI
> 
> 
> From an economic perspective, the focus on the increase in corporate dividends and buybacks is misplaced. Look instead at business investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aei.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you take their opinion over mine. Duke undergrad, NU MBA.
> 
> This is hopeless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I provided data and a specific rebuttal. You are only appearing to authority. If that MBA was worth anything, you might have a critique of my post.
> 
> Turns our I’m better at this than you. That’s one of the benefits of not being a Trump devotee. More objectivity and less “cheerleading”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I provided specific data. You provided fuzzy math with an opinion piece.
> 
> View attachment 388975
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your data also came from an opinion piece, not that you admitted it, you just presented it without context and without it an explanation of what you were posting. Not particularly honest. I found your source myself though, and was able to provide a critique, something you haven’t found yourself able to do yet.
> 
> Your data focused on a small subset of companies. Not the economy as a whole. I provided a better, wider view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Mine cape from actual data that is tracked by IBanks and such. I am talking corporate confidence. That is all. It was higher under Trump and the chart below illustrates as such. You don't know what CAPEX is. You don't know much about anything with corporate finance. But you find obscure articles that are embarrassing. I also never said "tax cuts" I said corporate confidence. But the tax cuts definitely helped in terms of wage growth and lowering unemployment.
> 
> View attachment 388976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporate confidence, otherwise known as feelings. I was speaking in the real of facts and data.
> 
> Tax cuts and investment were the topic when you replied to me. Seems like you’re switching the subject because you got caught up in an argument you can’t win
> 
> AEI is hardly obscure and you’ve yet to critique the article despite calling it embarrassing. Why? We don’t know. You don’t say. I’d wager because you don’t have a critique.
> 
> As for helping with wage growth and unemployment, there was little deviation in those trends. Wages were growing about the same rate in 2016 as in 2018 and 2019. Unemployment was falling at roughly the same rate in 2016 as 2018. This is all speculative, and very little evidence to support it other than your feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing. You are hopeless. Roughly is not the same. It was lower. I gave You a ton of evidence. I am roughly correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check out this huge change in wage growth.
> 
> View attachment 389164
> 
> You're really blowing me away here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already proved you wrong on this. Move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to the data, which you are so reluctant to address. Do you see a big difference in wage growth after the tax cuts were passed?
> 
> Tell me how confidence pays the bills? I wasn't aware that you can buy things with confidence. When you charge your clients, do you ask for payment in confidence?
> 
> The obvious answer is no, confidence is a feeling and it's not absolute. Confidence was pretty high in 2007 as well, just as we were reaching the peak of a bubble that was about to crater the economy in ways we thought were possible since we had such big brains like yourself managing investments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not discussing the cuts I am discussing the presidency before COVID. You’re comparing apples and oranges. I do Not manage investments. LOL
> 
> I provide corporate strategy and capital raise. And it has been much easier to raise capital since Trump became President. Not sure how many times I have to explain that to you. What do you do for work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great. It's been easier to raise capital. Too bad the capital expenditures hasn't really changed that much. You posted a chart looking at a fraction of the economy to show a large jump, but when you back out to the entire economy, it's just not happening. You exhibiting confirmation bias.
> 
> View attachment 389186
> 
> No surge in capital expenditures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capital is not just for CAPEX lol. It’s for debt issuance, acquisitions, equity injections, etc. There was a surge in CAPEX. Stop your whining. What do you do for work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you heard of Highland Park , IL or West Bloomfield, Mi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...

Very interesting!!


----------



## Quasar44

eddiew said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> politicizing the coronavirus. View attachment 387019
> 
> Tramp  beat them to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Report says....maybe....could be.....might have....possibly....these are all libber media terms on all their articles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anonymous sources are what you wackos accept for fact...pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also accept the idiot box in the living room as gospel fact.hee hee.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better than you believing the degenerate liar trump as the gospel
Click to expand...

Hey dummy , it’s called calming the people ,it’s what great leaders do


----------



## Quasar44

Eddie is another “ useful/useless idiot “


----------



## jbrownson0831

Quasar44 said:


> Eddie is another “ useful/useless idiot “


He loves Russian interference.....in vodka.


----------



## dblack

kaz said:


> One interesting thing is that everyone who was straddling the fence for all those decades and leaning one way or the other but not supporting either party or claiming to support either party have actually picked a side.
> 
> Most of it is predictable.  And most of the libertarians for example have picked Trump.   dblack picking Biden being a rare exception.  Though he was always emotionally with the Democrats.   Now that doesn't mean they will necessarily vote for Trump, but they are vocally against the Democrats now where before they just kept saying they were the same.


You shameless troll!   - you know I'm not voting for Biden. But lying/trolling is a Trumpster motif, so it's not unexpected.


----------



## kaz

bravoactual said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Obammy Fan Club you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very racist of you.
Click to expand...


So blacks aren't people who can be made fun of?  They aren't like whites?   Huh, seems you have the racist label aimed the wrong direction ...

Blacks are people, Holmes.  Like the rest of us.  Take your racist shit somewhere else.  Say your Democrat KKK meeting


----------



## kaz

jbrownson0831 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Obammy Fan Club you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very racist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually racists are the people who constantly whine about everything being racist right snowflake??
Click to expand...


Yep.  Race baiting like bravoactual is extremely racist.  He's using race at the expense of blacks. Totally racist


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Obammy Fan Club you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very racist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually racists are the people who constantly whine about everything being racist right snowflake??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  Race baiting like bravoactual is extremely racist.  He's using race at the expense of blacks. Totally racist
Click to expand...

What's really racist is AH republicans thinking the 90+% of blacks voting Dem are stupid   and more racist is republicans trying to keep blacks from voting


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Obammy Fan Club you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very racist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually racists are the people who constantly whine about everything being racist right snowflake??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  Race baiting like bravoactual is extremely racist.  He's using race at the expense of blacks. Totally racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's really racist is AH republicans thinking the 90+% of blacks voting Dem are stupid   and more racist is republicans trying to keep blacks from voting
Click to expand...


What's stupid is an American who is functionally illiterate writing posts on message boards


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Obammy Fan Club you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very racist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually racists are the people who constantly whine about everything being racist right snowflake??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  Race baiting like bravoactual is extremely racist.  He's using race at the expense of blacks. Totally racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's really racist is AH republicans thinking the 90+% of blacks voting Dem are stupid   and more racist is republicans trying to keep blacks from voting
Click to expand...

Don't think they are stupid just gullible to all the wacko left pandering....like when the white candidates go to black churches and talk in their black voice promising things they never plan on delivering...and we only want to keep them from voting more than once, same with you.


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Obammy Fan Club you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very racist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually racists are the people who constantly whine about everything being racist right snowflake??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  Race baiting like bravoactual is extremely racist.  He's using race at the expense of blacks. Totally racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's really racist is AH republicans thinking the 90+% of blacks voting Dem are stupid   and more racist is republicans trying to keep blacks from voting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's stupid is an American who is functionally illiterate writing posts on message boards
Click to expand...

You have it wrong once again  Someone who doesn't know his ass from his elbow calling others illiterate  is really stupid . BTW I have a business degree  from the U of Cinn ,,,And you?   An English major?  lol lol


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Obammy Fan Club you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very racist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually racists are the people who constantly whine about everything being racist right snowflake??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  Race baiting like bravoactual is extremely racist.  He's using race at the expense of blacks. Totally racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's really racist is AH republicans thinking the 90+% of blacks voting Dem are stupid   and more racist is republicans trying to keep blacks from voting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's stupid is an American who is functionally illiterate writing posts on message boards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have it wrong once again  Someone who doesn't know his ass from his elbow calling others illiterate  is really stupid . BTW I have a business degree  from the U of Cinn ,,,And you?   An English major?  lol lol
Click to expand...

Hmmm Cincinnati...pretty cool town.


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Obammy Fan Club you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very racist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually racists are the people who constantly whine about everything being racist right snowflake??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  Race baiting like bravoactual is extremely racist.  He's using race at the expense of blacks. Totally racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's really racist is AH republicans thinking the 90+% of blacks voting Dem are stupid   and more racist is republicans trying to keep blacks from voting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's stupid is an American who is functionally illiterate writing posts on message boards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have it wrong once again  Someone who doesn't know his ass from his elbow calling others illiterate  is really stupid . BTW I have a business degree  from the U of Cinn ,,,And you?   An English major?  lol lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm Cincinnati...pretty cool town.
Click to expand...

I was there when Oscar Robertson was.   Sandy Koufax was my Frat brother although he was gone when I was there


----------



## bravoactual

kaz said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you like the foreigner who agrees with the Democrat party on every issue just like you do.  When you agree with a foreigner who isn't straight line party position with you on every subject, then let me know and it'll be worth less than the zero you're loving someone who agrees with you on every issue is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I supposed to love those who are the complete opposite of my thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever hear the phrase, 'fellow american'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To Democrats, nothing means more than fellow Democrat.   Which Dr. Grump is to eddiew
Click to expand...

 e
NO, not really.  Democrats do not follow the group think of Cons.  I was opposed to that Poser HRC and caught much hell for it.  Pelosi is pretty much an empty suit.  I openly despise Feinstein.  Scchumer should never become Minority Leader, he is as vacuous a person as I've ever seen, not as bad a McChinless but he is up there.

Cons do not know how think for themselves and their herd mentality is sickening.  I am a Polically Active Democrat (10-Consecutive California Democratic Party Conventions and counting.  I do have to abide by the rules the CADEM and the DNC regarding Endorsements.  Once a candidate is endorsed I (i.e. HRC or Biden), I cannot endorse another candidate.  I can oppose the endorsed candidate, but I cannot endorse another candidate.

Republicans attack members of their own party if they do not support 45.  

I am a Proud and Loud Progessive Democrat.  I am proud Veteran of Viet Nam.  I never thought I would see the day when a President of the United States would call Men Killed In Action "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*" and the Republicans encourge that behavior.  Especially when I know if a Demorat in the White House had said such a thing, the Republicans would justifiably demanding blood.  It is all kinds of fine, well, right and good for a Republican to attack Marines Killed In Action, for a Republican to attack Gold Star Families and for a Republican to denegrate the memory of fellow Republican who had been a Prisoner of War during the Viet Nam War.  It is even more disgusting to see rank and file Republicans encourage that behavior.  

I think for myself.  

Cons refuse to think because they are plain shit scared to do so


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Obammy Fan Club you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very racist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually racists are the people who constantly whine about everything being racist right snowflake??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  Race baiting like bravoactual is extremely racist.  He's using race at the expense of blacks. Totally racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's really racist is AH republicans thinking the 90+% of blacks voting Dem are stupid   and more racist is republicans trying to keep blacks from voting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's stupid is an American who is functionally illiterate writing posts on message boards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have it wrong once again  Someone who doesn't know his ass from his elbow calling others illiterate  is really stupid . BTW I have a business degree  from the U of Cinn ,,,And you?   An English major?  lol lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm Cincinnati...pretty cool town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was there when Oscar Robertson was.   Sandy Koufax was my Frat brother although he was gone when I was there
Click to expand...

I know Jeff Ruby from my work in Louisville, his signature steak house was in Cinn.....although he is famous in Lville for throwing out OJ when he showed up at the Lville restaurant the night before the Kentucky Derby saying "we don't serve murderers".....anyway, been to Cinn a few times and had good times.


----------



## kaz

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Obammy Fan Club you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very racist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually racists are the people who constantly whine about everything being racist right snowflake??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  Race baiting like bravoactual is extremely racist.  He's using race at the expense of blacks. Totally racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's really racist is AH republicans thinking the 90+% of blacks voting Dem are stupid   and more racist is republicans trying to keep blacks from voting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's stupid is an American who is functionally illiterate writing posts on message boards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have it wrong once again  Someone who doesn't know his ass from his elbow calling others illiterate  is really stupid . BTW I have a business degree  from the U of Cinn ,,,And you?   An English major?  lol lol
Click to expand...


Speak English, Pedro


----------



## bravoactual

kaz said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Obammy Fan Club you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very racist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually racists are the people who constantly whine about everything being racist right snowflake??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  Race baiting like bravoactual is extremely racist.  He's using race at the expense of blacks. Totally racist
Click to expand...


You do not not a single solitary good goddamned thing.  It was a blantenly, openly racist statement.  You're using projection against me, but I'm not surprised.


----------



## bravoactual

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Obammy Fan Club you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very racist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually racists are the people who constantly whine about everything being racist right snowflake??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  Race baiting like bravoactual is extremely racist.  He's using race at the expense of blacks. Totally racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's really racist is AH republicans thinking the 90+% of blacks voting Dem are stupid   and more racist is republicans trying to keep blacks from voting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's stupid is an American who is functionally illiterate writing posts on message boards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have it wrong once again  Someone who doesn't know his ass from his elbow calling others illiterate  is really stupid . BTW I have a business degree  from the U of Cinn ,,,And you?   An English major?  lol lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speak English, Pedro
Click to expand...


How very racist.


----------



## jbrownson0831

bravoactual said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you like the foreigner who agrees with the Democrat party on every issue just like you do.  When you agree with a foreigner who isn't straight line party position with you on every subject, then let me know and it'll be worth less than the zero you're loving someone who agrees with you on every issue is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I supposed to love those who are the complete opposite of my thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever hear the phrase, 'fellow american'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To Democrats, nothing means more than fellow Democrat.   Which Dr. Grump is to eddiew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> e
> NO, not really.  Democrats do not follow the group think of Cons.  I was opposed to that Poser HRC and caught much hell for it.  Pelosi is pretty much an empty suit.  I openly despise Feinstein.  Scchumer should never become Minority Leader, he is as vacuous a person as I've ever seen, not as bad a McChinless but he is up there.
> 
> Cons do not know how think for themselves and their herd mentality is sickening.  I am a Polically Active Democrat (10-Consecutive California Democratic Party Conventions and counting.  I do have to abide by the rules the CADEM and the DNC regarding Endorsements.  Once a candidate is endorsed I (i.e. HRC or Biden), I cannot endorse another candidate.  I can oppose the endorsed candidate, but I cannot endorse another candidate.
> 
> Republicans attack members of their own party if they do not support 45.
> 
> I am a Proud and Loud Progessive Democrat.  I am proud Veteran of Viet Nam.  I never thought I would see the day when a President of the United States would call Men Killed In Action "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*" and the Republicans encourge that behavior.  Especially when I know if a Demorat in the White House had said such a thing, the Republicans would justifiably demanding blood.  It is all kinds of fine, well, right and good for a Republican to attack Marines Killed In Action, for a Republican to attack Gold Star Families and for a Republican to denegrate the memory of fellow Republican who had been a Prisoner of War during the Viet Nam War.  It is even more disgusting to see rank and file Republicans encourage that behavior.
> 
> I think for myself.
> 
> Cons refuse to think because they are plain shit scared to do so
Click to expand...

Nice speech and I commend you for your service.  But the President would have to do many many worse things for me to vote for Sleepy Joe.


----------



## kaz

bravoactual said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you like the foreigner who agrees with the Democrat party on every issue just like you do.  When you agree with a foreigner who isn't straight line party position with you on every subject, then let me know and it'll be worth less than the zero you're loving someone who agrees with you on every issue is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I supposed to love those who are the complete opposite of my thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever hear the phrase, 'fellow american'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To Democrats, nothing means more than fellow Democrat.   Which Dr. Grump is to eddiew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> e
> NO, not really.  Democrats do not follow the group think of Cons.  I was opposed to that Poser HRC and caught much hell for it.  Pelosi is pretty much an empty suit.  I openly despise Feinstein.  Scchumer should never become Minority Leader, he is as vacuous a person as I've ever seen, not as bad a McChinless but he is up there.
> 
> Cons do not know how think for themselves and their herd mentality is sickening.  I am a Polically Active Democrat (10-Consecutive California Democratic Party Conventions and counting.  I do have to abide by the rules the CADEM and the DNC regarding Endorsements.  Once a candidate is endorsed I (i.e. HRC or Biden), I cannot endorse another candidate.  I can oppose the endorsed candidate, but I cannot endorse another candidate.
> 
> Republicans attack members of their own party if they do not support 45.
> 
> I am a Proud and Loud Progessive Democrat.  I am proud Veteran of Viet Nam.  I never thought I would see the day when a President of the United States would call Men Killed In Action "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*" and the Republicans encourge that behavior.  Especially when I know if a Demorat in the White House had said such a thing, the Republicans would justifiably demanding blood.  It is all kinds of fine, well, right and good for a Republican to attack Marines Killed In Action, for a Republican to attack Gold Star Families and for a Republican to denegrate the memory of fellow Republican who had been a Prisoner of War during the Viet Nam War.  It is even more disgusting to see rank and file Republicans encourage that behavior.
> 
> I think for myself.
> 
> Cons refuse to think because they are plain shit scared to do so
Click to expand...


So conservatives, who disagree with everything are group think, not Democrats who agree with each other on everything.  I'm just laughing at you.

Didn't watch the DNC convention, did you?  All the group think Republicans who spoke ... at the DNC convention ...  LOL

Yeah, John Bolton, agrees with everyone in the Republican Party.  Trump?  Just like Cruz.   You're brain is just water at this point


----------



## jbrownson0831

bravoactual said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Obammy Fan Club you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very racist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually racists are the people who constantly whine about everything being racist right snowflake??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  Race baiting like bravoactual is extremely racist.  He's using race at the expense of blacks. Totally racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not not a single solitary good goddamned thing.  It was a blantenly, openly racist statement.  You're using projection against me, but I'm not surprised.
Click to expand...

Spare us your indignity whiner.


----------



## jbrownson0831

bravoactual said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Obammy Fan Club you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very racist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually racists are the people who constantly whine about everything being racist right snowflake??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  Race baiting like bravoactual is extremely racist.  He's using race at the expense of blacks. Totally racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's really racist is AH republicans thinking the 90+% of blacks voting Dem are stupid   and more racist is republicans trying to keep blacks from voting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's stupid is an American who is functionally illiterate writing posts on message boards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have it wrong once again  Someone who doesn't know his ass from his elbow calling others illiterate  is really stupid . BTW I have a business degree  from the U of Cinn ,,,And you?   An English major?  lol lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speak English, Pedro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very racist.
Click to expand...

Give it a rest racist.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

bravoactual said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s called being a great leader and avoiding hysteria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, Impeached Trump would never want to cause a panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake impeachment you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He was impeached by House of Representatives.  It is real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what? What’s that actually mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was an entire fraud to weaken him
> Biden and his son are the ones who made tens of millions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is guilty of nepotism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 45, his daughter and suck shit son in law are making millions while serving at the white house.  But lying sack o shit Cons only care about Neoptism if Dems are invovled.
Click to expand...

Link that they are making millions. Thanks,


----------



## kaz

bravoactual said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Obammy Fan Club you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very racist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually racists are the people who constantly whine about everything being racist right snowflake??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  Race baiting like bravoactual is extremely racist.  He's using race at the expense of blacks. Totally racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not not a single solitary good goddamned thing.  It was a blantenly, openly racist statement.  You're using projection against me, but I'm not surprised.
Click to expand...


Yet you started the racism shit, liar.  It was totally racist


----------



## kaz

bravoactual said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Obammy Fan Club you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very racist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually racists are the people who constantly whine about everything being racist right snowflake??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  Race baiting like bravoactual is extremely racist.  He's using race at the expense of blacks. Totally racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's really racist is AH republicans thinking the 90+% of blacks voting Dem are stupid   and more racist is republicans trying to keep blacks from voting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's stupid is an American who is functionally illiterate writing posts on message boards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have it wrong once again  Someone who doesn't know his ass from his elbow calling others illiterate  is really stupid . BTW I have a business degree  from the U of Cinn ,,,And you?   An English major?  lol lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speak English, Pedro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very racist.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the tip, racist.  So Latin America speaks English? Where did you get that racist idea?


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> What's really racist is AH republicans thinking the 90+% of blacks voting Dem are stupid and more racist is republicans trying to keep blacks from voting


factually they are.  demofks were the ones hanging them.  seems odd a race would vote for kkkers after the hangings.  truly amazing.


----------



## jc456

kaz said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Obammy Fan Club you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very racist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually racists are the people who constantly whine about everything being racist right snowflake??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  Race baiting like bravoactual is extremely racist.  He's using race at the expense of blacks. Totally racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not not a single solitary good goddamned thing.  It was a blantenly, openly racist statement.  You're using projection against me, but I'm not surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you started the racism shit, liar.  It was totally racist
Click to expand...

the one yelling racist is the true racist.  that person has some burden that bugs the snot out of them and must continue to yell the word.  kkkers were demofks, let's never let that die.  they are the kkk.


----------



## easyt65

bravoactual said:


> NO, not really.  Democrats do not follow the group think of Cons.



Another day, another snowflake / Dem accusing others of doing what they do. 

No, Democrats do not 'group think like Conservatives' because conservatives do not 'group think'. Democrats herd together like hate-driven, TDS-suffering sheep...












They don't 'think', and they don't handle 'LOSING' well


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Obammy Fan Club you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very racist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually racists are the people who constantly whine about everything being racist right snowflake??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  Race baiting like bravoactual is extremely racist.  He's using race at the expense of blacks. Totally racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's really racist is AH republicans thinking the 90+% of blacks voting Dem are stupid   and more racist is republicans trying to keep blacks from voting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's stupid is an American who is functionally illiterate writing posts on message boards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have it wrong once again  Someone who doesn't know his ass from his elbow calling others illiterate  is really stupid . BTW I have a business degree  from the U of Cinn ,,,And you?   An English major?  lol lol
Click to expand...

who was your company?


----------



## jc456

easyt65 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO, not really.  Democrats do not follow the group think of Cons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another day, another snowflake / Dem accusing others of doing what they do.
> 
> No, Democrats do not 'group think like Conservatives' because conservatives do not 'group think'. Democrats herd together like hate-driven, TDS-suffering sheep...
> 
> 
> View attachment 389461
> 
> 
> View attachment 389462
> 
> 
> They don't 'think', and they don't handle 'LOSING' well
Click to expand...

they hate communities.


----------



## jc456

jbrownson0831 said:


> I know Jeff Ruby from my work in Louisville, his signature steak house was in Cinn.....although he is famous in Lville for throwing out OJ when he showed up at the Lville restaurant the night before the Kentucky Derby saying "we don't serve murderers".....anyway, been to Cinn a few times and had good times.


the really good restaurants are across the river on the levee in Kentucky.


----------



## kaz

jc456 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Obammy Fan Club you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very racist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually racists are the people who constantly whine about everything being racist right snowflake??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  Race baiting like bravoactual is extremely racist.  He's using race at the expense of blacks. Totally racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not not a single solitary good goddamned thing.  It was a blantenly, openly racist statement.  You're using projection against me, but I'm not surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you started the racism shit, liar.  It was totally racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the one yelling racist is the true racist.  that person has some burden that bugs the snot out of them and must continue to yell the word.  kkkers were demofks, let's never let that die.  they are the kkk.
Click to expand...


People like bravoactual are pathetic.  They constantly go to you're a racist, you're a racist, you're a racist.  When you say it back they melt down and scream what as if you somehow crossed a line they would never cross, yet they constantly do.

That while their party nominee actually is a flaming racist.  Seems to be some link there to what people like bravoactual are trying to pull


----------



## jbrownson0831

jc456 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know Jeff Ruby from my work in Louisville, his signature steak house was in Cinn.....although he is famous in Lville for throwing out OJ when he showed up at the Lville restaurant the night before the Kentucky Derby saying "we don't serve murderers".....anyway, been to Cinn a few times and had good times.
> 
> 
> 
> the really good restaurants are across the river on the levee in Kentucky.
Click to expand...

Lville is great tons of non-chain places to eat, Churchill Downss, Louisville Slugger, Ali Museum, and the Bourbon Trail


----------



## jc456

kaz said:


> People like bravoactual are pathetic. They constantly go to you're a racist, you're a racist, you're a racist. When you say it back they melt down and scream what as if you somehow crossed a line they would never cross, yet they constantly do.
> 
> That while their party nominee actually is a flaming racist. Seems to be some link there to what people like bravoactual are trying to pull


there is but one response to him and those who scream it with him.  they are the kkk.  can't change that fact.  tell him pot meet kettle fking kkk man.


----------



## jc456

jbrownson0831 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know Jeff Ruby from my work in Louisville, his signature steak house was in Cinn.....although he is famous in Lville for throwing out OJ when he showed up at the Lville restaurant the night before the Kentucky Derby saying "we don't serve murderers".....anyway, been to Cinn a few times and had good times.
> 
> 
> 
> the really good restaurants are across the river on the levee in Kentucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lville is great tons of non-chain places to eat, Churchill Downss, Louisville Slugger, Ali Museum, and the Bourbon Trail
Click to expand...

agreed. amazing food. think of the money in the state.


----------



## easyt65

kaz said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Obammy Fan Club you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very racist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually racists are the people who constantly whine about everything being racist right snowflake??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  Race baiting like bravoactual is extremely racist.  He's using race at the expense of blacks. Totally racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not not a single solitary good goddamned thing.  It was a blantenly, openly racist statement.  You're using projection against me, but I'm not surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you started the racism shit, liar.  It was totally racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the one yelling racist is the true racist.  that person has some burden that bugs the snot out of them and must continue to yell the word.  kkkers were demofks, let's never let that die.  they are the kkk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like bravoactual are pathetic.  They constantly go to you're a racist, you're a racist, you're a racist.  When you say it back they melt down and scream what as if you somehow crossed a line they would never cross, yet they constantly do.
> 
> That while their party nominee actually is a flaming racist.  Seems to be some link there to what people like bravoactual are trying to pull
Click to expand...


If you're not calling anyone who does not support Biden for President a 'Racist', you are probably a 'racist' Biden supporter....


----------



## jc456

easyt65 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Obammy Fan Club you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very racist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually racists are the people who constantly whine about everything being racist right snowflake??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  Race baiting like bravoactual is extremely racist.  He's using race at the expense of blacks. Totally racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not not a single solitary good goddamned thing.  It was a blantenly, openly racist statement.  You're using projection against me, but I'm not surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you started the racism shit, liar.  It was totally racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the one yelling racist is the true racist.  that person has some burden that bugs the snot out of them and must continue to yell the word.  kkkers were demofks, let's never let that die.  they are the kkk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like bravoactual are pathetic.  They constantly go to you're a racist, you're a racist, you're a racist.  When you say it back they melt down and scream what as if you somehow crossed a line they would never cross, yet they constantly do.
> 
> That while their party nominee actually is a flaming racist.  Seems to be some link there to what people like bravoactual are trying to pull
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're not calling anyone who does not support Biden for President a 'Racist', you are probably a 'racist' Biden supporter....
Click to expand...

they're kkkers. it's simple. they enjoy mocking blacks. suppressing their educations the proof is in the ghettos of the demofk cities.  50 years.  fifty mther fking years and the blacks still vote for them.  simply stupid.


----------



## jc456

easyt65 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Obammy Fan Club you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very racist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually racists are the people who constantly whine about everything being racist right snowflake??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  Race baiting like bravoactual is extremely racist.  He's using race at the expense of blacks. Totally racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not not a single solitary good goddamned thing.  It was a blantenly, openly racist statement.  You're using projection against me, but I'm not surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you started the racism shit, liar.  It was totally racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the one yelling racist is the true racist.  that person has some burden that bugs the snot out of them and must continue to yell the word.  kkkers were demofks, let's never let that die.  they are the kkk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like bravoactual are pathetic.  They constantly go to you're a racist, you're a racist, you're a racist.  When you say it back they melt down and scream what as if you somehow crossed a line they would never cross, yet they constantly do.
> 
> That while their party nominee actually is a flaming racist.  Seems to be some link there to what people like bravoactual are trying to pull
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're not calling anyone who does not support Biden for President a 'Racist', you are probably a 'racist' Biden supporter....
Click to expand...

BTW, ask them what makes us racist.


----------



## kaz

jc456 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Obammy Fan Club you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very racist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually racists are the people who constantly whine about everything being racist right snowflake??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  Race baiting like bravoactual is extremely racist.  He's using race at the expense of blacks. Totally racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not not a single solitary good goddamned thing.  It was a blantenly, openly racist statement.  You're using projection against me, but I'm not surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you started the racism shit, liar.  It was totally racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the one yelling racist is the true racist.  that person has some burden that bugs the snot out of them and must continue to yell the word.  kkkers were demofks, let's never let that die.  they are the kkk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like bravoactual are pathetic.  They constantly go to you're a racist, you're a racist, you're a racist.  When you say it back they melt down and scream what as if you somehow crossed a line they would never cross, yet they constantly do.
> 
> That while their party nominee actually is a flaming racist.  Seems to be some link there to what people like bravoactual are trying to pull
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're not calling anyone who does not support Biden for President a 'Racist', you are probably a 'racist' Biden supporter....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, ask them what makes us racist.
Click to expand...


We're racists because our candidate said blacks who don't vote for him aren't black.  No wait, that was them.

We're racists because our candidate said blacks aren't diverse, they are basically the same.  No wait, that was them too.

We're racists because of all the non-violent blacks our candidate got locked up.  Damn, wait, that was them too

We're racists because we imitated a black voice and talked about keeping blacks on the plantation.   No wait, them again.

Hey, why are we the racists???


----------



## basquebromance

"Russia is the short-term challenge for you. China is the long term challenge, 10 years down the line" - Rex Tillerson presciently warned Trump as far back as December 2016. how right he was my friends, how right he was!


----------



## easyt65

basquebromance said:


> "Russia is the short-term challenge for you. China is the long term challenge, 10 years down the line" - Rex Tillerson presciently warned Trump as far back as December 2016. how right he was my friends, how right he was!


It should be noted that Diane Feinstein was committing / facilitating Chinese espionage against her own country as Tillerson said this.....


----------



## Faun

Quasar44 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> politicizing the coronavirus. View attachment 387019
> 
> Tramp  beat them to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Report says....maybe....could be.....might have....possibly....these are all libber media terms on all their articles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anonymous sources are what you wackos accept for fact...pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also accept the idiot box in the living room as gospel fact.hee hee.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better than you believing the degenerate liar trump as the gospel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy , it’s called calming the people ,it’s what great leaders do
Click to expand...

LOLOL

That's like the time Bush claimed the reason he didn't immediately drop a 2nd grade reading book and leave the classroom he was sitting in with a bunch of 7 year olds upon learning America was under attack was because he didn't want to frighten the kids.....

.... but then he made his way outside the classroom and announced in front of cameras, to America, that two planes were crashed into the World Trade Center in an apparent terrorist attack on our country -- *in front of the kids.*


----------



## Flopper

charwin95 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called what the democrats were saying was a hoax. However, the democrats were emphasizing the seriousness of the virus, countries infected, number deaths, and the grave threat it posed for the  US.  Indirectly, he was calling the virus a hoax and he was very directly downplaying the virus as he has admitted.  He told lie after lie contradicting  medical advisors and dividing the country into those that believed Trump and those that believed the scientists.
> 
> An unmasked lady in a crowd at the Trump rally was asked why her group lacked masks and social distancing.  She said, "We trust Trump".  And that pretty well sums it up.  Trump has divided America into  two camps, those that believe Trump and those that believe the scientists, making it impossible to stop or even control the spread of the virus. Trump and his peeps refuse to honor the orders of governors and mayors and thumb their noses at the CDC recommendation.   When historians describe the monumental failure of the US to control the virus, Donald Trump is going to be the central figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a hoax whats your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to the families of nearly 200,000 dead. No amount of lying, passing the buck, and downplaying the virus will change the facts.  Donald Trump has lead this country into greatest healthcare disaster in a hundred years and the resulting financial collapse and he's till lying about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waah waah waah the President brought us back from what the pathetic Democrat governors did, got more testing and proved how inept they were to kill so many with a global leading 8% mortality rate.  You wackos can spin and spin all you want but you caused the disaster and the President has been cleaning it up ever since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m missing something. Where and when did Trump brought us back from pathetic democrats governors? We have not seen a diddly squat of Trump accomplishment on the Coronavirus crisis.
> He is over there busy bullshiting with his rallies attacking his fellow Americans the democrats, fighting and insulting mayors and governors. Tell us what did we missed?
> 
> We have 3 crisis...... the pandemic, economy crisis and racial injustice. All 3 Trump failed to address all these 3 crisis. He even blasted Biden for wearing mask. That’s dumb.
> 
> Trump administration has established a guide lines about social distancing and mask. Trump displayed over and over that he  violated his own policies. WTH kind of a leader is that?
Click to expand...

These 3 crises are all related.  We would not be having the level of protests and resulting violence if we had not had to close schools and the minority unemployment and unemployment in the age group 18 to 24 were not at historic levels which is due in large part to the Trump's mismanagement and downplaying the epidemic.  Had Trump actively supported the healthcare community instead of downplaying the seriousness and supporting open rebellion in regard to guidelines to prevent infection, we would be a lot better off today.  Bringing an epidemic under control requires strong support of healthcare measures to prevent the spread and that has not happened.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> politicizing the coronavirus. View attachment 387019
> 
> Tramp  beat them to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Report says....maybe....could be.....might have....possibly....these are all libber media terms on all their articles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anonymous sources are what you wackos accept for fact...pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also accept the idiot box in the living room as gospel fact.hee hee.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better than you believing the degenerate liar trump as the gospel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy , it’s called calming the people ,it’s what great leaders do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That's like the time Bush claimed the reason he didn't immediately drop a 2nd grade reading book and leave the classroom he was sitting in with a bunch of 7 year olds upon learning America was under attack was because he didn't want to frighten the kids.....
> 
> .... but then he made his way outside the classroom and announced in front of cameras, to America, that two planes were crashed into the World Trade Center in an apparent terrorist attack on our country -- *in front of the kids.*
Click to expand...

But wait, you libbers love Bush now right??


----------



## WEATHER53

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You snowflakes REALLY want to say anything about 'real numbers' right now in this thread when the topic is how Desperate snowflakes are attempting to bash the President for NOT panicking the nation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The early projections actually make Trump look worse than ever.  The original projections along with the seriousness and airborne nature of the virus were told to Trump in January.   And apparently Trump thought that 1.5 million dead americans was an acceptable death toll.
> 
> So he "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing, its the flu.  Why scare a bunch of sane people besides you wackos with misinformation??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Bible also tell you it's the flu? It's not, by the way. The flu is caused by the influenza virus while COVID-19 is caused by the novel coronavirus. The flu is in the Orthomyxoviridae family of viruses while COVID-19 is in the Coronaviridae family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasnt talking about virus families was talking about severity impact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're wrong about that too. Going by the available figures...
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of as many as 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,893 in the U.S. out of 6,778,314 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9%.
Click to expand...

In it’s early stages the percentages were very high. We are  unlike libbies who always live in the past and try to punish the present over the past. 
Last 2-3 months the infection rate is less than 5% of all tested.  Then, of that 5% about 5% die from it And 85% of those who do die are over 65and already had 2-3 life threatening conditions 
I won’t do the calculation for you again because you can’t or choose not to comprehend them
5% of 5% is a very very small fatality rate yet we have a hoaxed very  very big shutdown
Never have so few done so much harm to do many over so little


----------



## jbrownson0831

Flopper said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called what the democrats were saying was a hoax. However, the democrats were emphasizing the seriousness of the virus, countries infected, number deaths, and the grave threat it posed for the  US.  Indirectly, he was calling the virus a hoax and he was very directly downplaying the virus as he has admitted.  He told lie after lie contradicting  medical advisors and dividing the country into those that believed Trump and those that believed the scientists.
> 
> An unmasked lady in a crowd at the Trump rally was asked why her group lacked masks and social distancing.  She said, "We trust Trump".  And that pretty well sums it up.  Trump has divided America into  two camps, those that believe Trump and those that believe the scientists, making it impossible to stop or even control the spread of the virus. Trump and his peeps refuse to honor the orders of governors and mayors and thumb their noses at the CDC recommendation.   When historians describe the monumental failure of the US to control the virus, Donald Trump is going to be the central figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a hoax whats your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to the families of nearly 200,000 dead. No amount of lying, passing the buck, and downplaying the virus will change the facts.  Donald Trump has lead this country into greatest healthcare disaster in a hundred years and the resulting financial collapse and he's till lying about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waah waah waah the President brought us back from what the pathetic Democrat governors did, got more testing and proved how inept they were to kill so many with a global leading 8% mortality rate.  You wackos can spin and spin all you want but you caused the disaster and the President has been cleaning it up ever since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m missing something. Where and when did Trump brought us back from pathetic democrats governors? We have not seen a diddly squat of Trump accomplishment on the Coronavirus crisis.
> He is over there busy bullshiting with his rallies attacking his fellow Americans the democrats, fighting and insulting mayors and governors. Tell us what did we missed?
> 
> We have 3 crisis...... the pandemic, economy crisis and racial injustice. All 3 Trump failed to address all these 3 crisis. He even blasted Biden for wearing mask. That’s dumb.
> 
> Trump administration has established a guide lines about social distancing and mask. Trump displayed over and over that he  violated his own policies. WTH kind of a leader is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These 3 crises are all related.  We would not be having the level of protests and resulting violence if the minority unemployment and unemployment in the age group 18 to 24 were not at historic levels which is due in large part to the Trump's mismanagement and downplaying the epidemic.  Had Trump actively supported the healthcare community instead of downplaying the seriousness and supporting open rebellion in regard guidelines to prevent infection, we would be a lot better off today.  Bringing an epidemic under control requires strong support of healthcare measures to prevent the spread and that has not happened.
Click to expand...

Hahahahahahahahahahaha the comments get more and more moronic.  The violence is the result of pathetic elected officials allowing the violence to happen and they are all Democrats.


----------



## basquebromance

easyt65 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Russia is the short-term challenge for you. China is the long term challenge, 10 years down the line" - Rex Tillerson presciently warned Trump as far back as December 2016. how right he was my friends, how right he was!
> 
> 
> 
> It should be noted that Diane Feinstein was committing / facilitating Chinese espionage against her own country as Tillerson said this.....
Click to expand...

noted indeed

LOCK HER UP! LOCK HER UP! LOCK HER UP! LOCK HER UP! 

i don't usually disparage anyone, it's not in my nature, but sometimes you gotta say what you gotta say


----------



## easyt65

Flopper said:


> 'We have 3 crisis...... the pandemic, economy crisis and racial injustice. '
> 
> These 3 crises are all related.  We would not be having the level of protests and resulting violence if the minority unemployment and unemployment in the age group 18 to 24 were not at historic levels which is due in large part to the Trump's mismanagement and downplaying the epidemic.




Holy Crap! We must be playing _'How many Lies Can A Snowflake Fit into 1 Sentence'_

PANDEMIC:

I posted a link and the actual timeline of actions taken to protect the US by the Trump administration. You should really look that up and read it because your allowing your hatred for the President override the facts is making you look like a complete psychotic moron. 

Trump was out in front of the WHO, understandably as they were covering for China. 

The Trump administration was already taking action while Pelosi and the Democrats in the House and House Intel Committee were being criminally derelict in their responsibilities. While affecting the 1st Political Partisan Impeachment based on zero crime/evidence/witnesses in US history they never saw the pandemic coming. 

While Trump was imposing the Life Saving Travel Ban Biden was calling it 'Xenophobic' and leading the Democrats in opposition to it. Democrats attacked the President, undermined his life saving actions, authored legislation intended to strip the president of powers to protect citizens by blocking the travel ban....the life saving travel ban Biden later came out and admitted was a good idea. 

While Trump's administration was taking actions Joe Biden later declared he would be doing if he were president, Biden and Democrats told Americans the virus posed no threat and urged them to spread the virus by riding subways, visiting China Town, and herding in large numbers. 

While Trump acted to save American lives by building NY a hospital and sending a hospital ship for Cuomo to use for patients, Cuomo admitted the elderly were the most susceptible to die from the virus then proceeded to murder over 10,000 elderly Americans by packing virus patients into nursing homes. 3 other idiot Democrat Governors did the same thing, but none of them murdered as many as Cuomo. 
-- Cuomo needlessly murdered these Americans because he said he did not want to tie up beds for the pending wave of infected patients....a wave that NEVER came. These elderly were needlessly killed.  Cuomo had an over-abundance of beds - the hospital built for him by the Army corp of engineers shut down the hospital due to the lack of use & the hospital ship left for the same reason! There was never a bed shortage, so the elderly were packed in together for nothing, again, resulting in the un-necessary deaths of over 10,000 Americans.

Snowflakes give a pass to Biden, who led the opposition to the Life Saving travel bans, and Cuomo, the largest mass murderer in US history, but they attack Trump for 'not doing enough'; yet, Trump did a helluva' lot more than Democrats. 

Mentally disturbed snowflakes were more upset that Preside3nt Trump referred to the virus as the 'CHINA Flu' than they were about Cuomo needlessly murdering 10,000 elderly Americans!

WTF!?

'Nuff said.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> politicizing the coronavirus. View attachment 387019
> 
> Tramp  beat them to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Report says....maybe....could be.....might have....possibly....these are all libber media terms on all their articles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anonymous sources are what you wackos accept for fact...pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also accept the idiot box in the living room as gospel fact.hee hee.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better than you believing the degenerate liar trump as the gospel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy , it’s called calming the people ,it’s what great leaders do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That's like the time Bush claimed the reason he didn't immediately drop a 2nd grade reading book and leave the classroom he was sitting in with a bunch of 7 year olds upon learning America was under attack was because he didn't want to frighten the kids.....
> 
> .... but then he made his way outside the classroom and announced in front of cameras, to America, that two planes were crashed into the World Trade Center in an apparent terrorist attack on our country -- *in front of the kids.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But wait, you libbers love Bush now right??
Click to expand...

LOL

No, we don't. Though I would take him any day over Impeached Trump. Biden sucks too, but not as bad as Impeached Trump. If anyone else were running on the Republican ticket, I'd be voting Republican this year.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> politicizing the coronavirus. View attachment 387019
> 
> Tramp  beat them to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Report says....maybe....could be.....might have....possibly....these are all libber media terms on all their articles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anonymous sources are what you wackos accept for fact...pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also accept the idiot box in the living room as gospel fact.hee hee.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better than you believing the degenerate liar trump as the gospel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy , it’s called calming the people ,it’s what great leaders do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That's like the time Bush claimed the reason he didn't immediately drop a 2nd grade reading book and leave the classroom he was sitting in with a bunch of 7 year olds upon learning America was under attack was because he didn't want to frighten the kids.....
> 
> .... but then he made his way outside the classroom and announced in front of cameras, to America, that two planes were crashed into the World Trade Center in an apparent terrorist attack on our country -- *in front of the kids.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But wait, you libbers love Bush now right??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> No, we don't. Though I would take him any day over Impeached Trump. Biden sucks too, but not as bad as Impeached Trump. If anyone else were running on the Republican ticket, I'd be voting Republican this year.
Click to expand...

Biden is a demented douchebag


----------



## basquebromance

you would think the corona deal would have humbled a president. you would think he would have turned to God for guidance

he did no such thing my friends

he would be praised if he turned to religion in any way, GUARANTEED!


----------



## jbrownson0831

basquebromance said:


> you would think the corona deal would have humbled a president. you would think he would have turned to God for guidance
> 
> he did no such thing my friends
> 
> he would be praised if he turned to religion in any way, GUARANTEED!


Said the atheist......


----------



## basquebromance

Trump let the corona come in while he was busy with his "IMPEACHMENT"...WHAT? what a selfish, narcissistic buffoon!


----------



## basquebromance

jbrownson0831 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> you would think the corona deal would have humbled a president. you would think he would have turned to God for guidance
> 
> he did no such thing my friends
> 
> he would be praised if he turned to religion in any way, GUARANTEED!
> 
> 
> 
> Said the atheist......
Click to expand...

Trump is disrespecting God. God put Trump in that office, and Trump let down the lord


----------



## jbrownson0831

basquebromance said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> you would think the corona deal would have humbled a president. you would think he would have turned to God for guidance
> 
> he did no such thing my friends
> 
> he would be praised if he turned to religion in any way, GUARANTEED!
> 
> 
> 
> Said the atheist......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is disrespecting God. God put Trump in that office, and Trump let down the lord
Click to expand...

And Democrats are atheists so whats your point?


----------



## Faun

WEATHER53 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You snowflakes REALLY want to say anything about 'real numbers' right now in this thread when the topic is how Desperate snowflakes are attempting to bash the President for NOT panicking the nation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The early projections actually make Trump look worse than ever.  The original projections along with the seriousness and airborne nature of the virus were told to Trump in January.   And apparently Trump thought that 1.5 million dead americans was an acceptable death toll.
> 
> So he "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing, its the flu.  Why scare a bunch of sane people besides you wackos with misinformation??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Bible also tell you it's the flu? It's not, by the way. The flu is caused by the influenza virus while COVID-19 is caused by the novel coronavirus. The flu is in the Orthomyxoviridae family of viruses while COVID-19 is in the Coronaviridae family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasnt talking about virus families was talking about severity impact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're wrong about that too. Going by the available figures...
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of as many as 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,893 in the U.S. out of 6,778,314 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In it’s early stages the percentages were very high. We are  unlike libbies who always live in the past and try to punish the present over the past.
> Last 2-3 months the infection rate is less than 5% of all tested.  Then, of that 5% about 5% die from it And 85% of those who do die are over 65and already had 2-3 life threatening conditions
> I won’t do the calculation for you again because you can’t or choose not to comprehend them
> 5% of 5% is a very very small fatality rate yet we have a hoaxed very  very big shutdown
> Never have so few done so much harm to do many over so little
Click to expand...

LOL

You provide an excellent example of why rightards should never go near numbers. The mortality rate is not 5% of 5%. One way of calculating it is the percentage of deaths out of the number of cases. Another way is to calculate the number of deaths out of the total number of closed cases (deaths + recovered). But in no mortality rate calculation is the percentage of tests included.


----------



## eddiew

bravoactual said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you like the foreigner who agrees with the Democrat party on every issue just like you do.  When you agree with a foreigner who isn't straight line party position with you on every subject, then let me know and it'll be worth less than the zero you're loving someone who agrees with you on every issue is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I supposed to love those who are the complete opposite of my thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever hear the phrase, 'fellow american'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To Democrats, nothing means more than fellow Democrat.   Which Dr. Grump is to eddiew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> e
> NO, not really.  Democrats do not follow the group think of Cons.  I was opposed to that Poser HRC and caught much hell for it.  Pelosi is pretty much an empty suit.  I openly despise Feinstein.  Scchumer should never become Minority Leader, he is as vacuous a person as I've ever seen, not as bad a McChinless but he is up there.
> 
> Cons do not know how think for themselves and their herd mentality is sickening.  I am a Polically Active Democrat (10-Consecutive California Democratic Party Conventions and counting.  I do have to abide by the rules the CADEM and the DNC regarding Endorsements.  Once a candidate is endorsed I (i.e. HRC or Biden), I cannot endorse another candidate.  I can oppose the endorsed candidate, but I cannot endorse another candidate.
> 
> Republicans attack members of their own party if they do not support 45.
> 
> I am a Proud and Loud Progessive Democrat.  I am proud Veteran of Viet Nam.  I never thought I would see the day when a President of the United States would call Men Killed In Action "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*" and the Republicans encourge that behavior.  Especially when I know if a Demorat in the White House had said such a thing, the Republicans would justifiably demanding blood.  It is all kinds of fine, well, right and good for a Republican to attack Marines Killed In Action, for a Republican to attack Gold Star Families and for a Republican to denegrate the memory of fellow Republican who had been a Prisoner of War during the Viet Nam War.  It is even more disgusting to see rank and file Republicans encourage that behavior.
> 
> I think for myself.
> 
> Cons refuse to think because they are plain shit scared to do so
Click to expand...

What a great post  ,thank you and thank you for your service


----------



## WEATHER53

basquebromance said:


> Trump let the corona come in while he was busy with his "IMPEACHMENT"...WHAT? what a selfish, narcissistic buffoon!


Yes while defeating the hoax conjured up to ruin him by you


----------



## basquebromance

"you keep your sense of humor. and when all else fails, fuck 'em", Trump told elderly man, the next day he died from Covid. DIED. DIED. DIED.

that man's name was Anthony Weinberger


----------



## WEATHER53

Faun said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You snowflakes REALLY want to say anything about 'real numbers' right now in this thread when the topic is how Desperate snowflakes are attempting to bash the President for NOT panicking the nation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The early projections actually make Trump look worse than ever.  The original projections along with the seriousness and airborne nature of the virus were told to Trump in January.   And apparently Trump thought that 1.5 million dead americans was an acceptable death toll.
> 
> So he "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing, its the flu.  Why scare a bunch of sane people besides you wackos with misinformation??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Bible also tell you it's the flu? It's not, by the way. The flu is caused by the influenza virus while COVID-19 is caused by the novel coronavirus. The flu is in the Orthomyxoviridae family of viruses while COVID-19 is in the Coronaviridae family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasnt talking about virus families was talking about severity impact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're wrong about that too. Going by the available figures...
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of as many as 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,893 in the U.S. out of 6,778,314 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In it’s early stages the percentages were very high. We are  unlike libbies who always live in the past and try to punish the present over the past.
> Last 2-3 months the infection rate is less than 5% of all tested.  Then, of that 5% about 5% die from it And 85% of those who do die are over 65and already had 2-3 life threatening conditions
> I won’t do the calculation for you again because you can’t or choose not to comprehend them
> 5% of 5% is a very very small fatality rate yet we have a hoaxed very  very big shutdown
> Never have so few done so much harm to do many over so little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You provide an excellent example of why rightards should never go near numbers. The mortality rate is not 5% of 5%. One way of calculating it is the percentage of deaths out of the number of cases. Another way is to calculate the number of deaths out of the total number of closed cases (deaths + recovered). But in no mortality rate calculation is the percentage of tests included.
Click to expand...

Lol and racist mean you have no rebuttal
Also if your cuckold ass keeps cussing your wife is going to wash your mouth out with soap again


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> politicizing the coronavirus. View attachment 387019
> 
> Tramp  beat them to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Report says....maybe....could be.....might have....possibly....these are all libber media terms on all their articles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anonymous sources are what you wackos accept for fact...pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also accept the idiot box in the living room as gospel fact.hee hee.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better than you believing the degenerate liar trump as the gospel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy , it’s called calming the people ,it’s what great leaders do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That's like the time Bush claimed the reason he didn't immediately drop a 2nd grade reading book and leave the classroom he was sitting in with a bunch of 7 year olds upon learning America was under attack was because he didn't want to frighten the kids.....
> 
> .... but then he made his way outside the classroom and announced in front of cameras, to America, that two planes were crashed into the World Trade Center in an apparent terrorist attack on our country -- *in front of the kids.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But wait, you libbers love Bush now right??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> No, we don't. Though I would take him any day over Impeached Trump. Biden sucks too, but not as bad as Impeached Trump. If anyone else were running on the Republican ticket, I'd be voting Republican this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is a demented douchebag
Click to expand...

So? He's still a better choice than the shit-commander-in-cheat we have now.


----------



## jbrownson0831

basquebromance said:


> "you keep your sense of humor. and when all else fails, fuck 'em", Trump told elderly man, the next day he died from Covid. DIED. DIED. DIED.
> 
> that man's name was Anthony Weinberger


What?  An elderly man with multiple health issues died from covid?  No way!


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> politicizing the coronavirus. View attachment 387019
> 
> Tramp  beat them to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Report says....maybe....could be.....might have....possibly....these are all libber media terms on all their articles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anonymous sources are what you wackos accept for fact...pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also accept the idiot box in the living room as gospel fact.hee hee.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better than you believing the degenerate liar trump as the gospel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy , it’s called calming the people ,it’s what great leaders do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That's like the time Bush claimed the reason he didn't immediately drop a 2nd grade reading book and leave the classroom he was sitting in with a bunch of 7 year olds upon learning America was under attack was because he didn't want to frighten the kids.....
> 
> .... but then he made his way outside the classroom and announced in front of cameras, to America, that two planes were crashed into the World Trade Center in an apparent terrorist attack on our country -- *in front of the kids.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But wait, you libbers love Bush now right??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> No, we don't. Though I would take him any day over Impeached Trump. Biden sucks too, but not as bad as Impeached Trump. If anyone else were running on the Republican ticket, I'd be voting Republican this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is a demented douchebag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? He's still a better choice than the shit-commander-in-cheat we have now.
Click to expand...

He isnt the choice, Knees Harris is.


----------



## basquebromance

Bob’s final words about Trump on page 392: “When his performance as president is taken in its entirety, I can only reach one conclusion: Trump is the wrong man for the job.”


----------



## eddiew

Quasar44 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> politicizing the coronavirus. View attachment 387019
> 
> Tramp  beat them to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Report says....maybe....could be.....might have....possibly....these are all libber media terms on all their articles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anonymous sources are what you wackos accept for fact...pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also accept the idiot box in the living room as gospel fact.hee hee.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better than you believing the degenerate liar trump as the gospel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy , it’s called calming the people ,it’s what great leaders do
Click to expand...

Great leaders tell the truth to the people


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> you would think the corona deal would have humbled a president. you would think he would have turned to God for guidance
> 
> he did no such thing my friends
> 
> he would be praised if he turned to religion in any way, GUARANTEED!
> 
> 
> 
> Said the atheist......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is disrespecting God. God put Trump in that office, and Trump let down the lord
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Democrats are atheists so whats your point?
Click to expand...

From where on Earth do you get this nonsense? I'm a Democrat and I'm not an atheist.

Of course, I'm saying this to an abject imbecile whose delusions inform him his own special Bible states the slaves built the pyramids. So there's that.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> politicizing the coronavirus. View attachment 387019
> 
> Tramp  beat them to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Report says....maybe....could be.....might have....possibly....these are all libber media terms on all their articles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anonymous sources are what you wackos accept for fact...pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also accept the idiot box in the living room as gospel fact.hee hee.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better than you believing the degenerate liar trump as the gospel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy , it’s called calming the people ,it’s what great leaders do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That's like the time Bush claimed the reason he didn't immediately drop a 2nd grade reading book and leave the classroom he was sitting in with a bunch of 7 year olds upon learning America was under attack was because he didn't want to frighten the kids.....
> 
> .... but then he made his way outside the classroom and announced in front of cameras, to America, that two planes were crashed into the World Trade Center in an apparent terrorist attack on our country -- *in front of the kids.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But wait, you libbers love Bush now right??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> No, we don't. Though I would take him any day over Impeached Trump. Biden sucks too, but not as bad as Impeached Trump. If anyone else were running on the Republican ticket, I'd be voting Republican this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is a demented douchebag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? He's still a better choice than the shit-commander-in-cheat we have now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He isnt the choice, Knees Harris is.
Click to expand...

Even better.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> politicizing the coronavirus. View attachment 387019
> 
> Tramp  beat them to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Report says....maybe....could be.....might have....possibly....these are all libber media terms on all their articles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anonymous sources are what you wackos accept for fact...pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also accept the idiot box in the living room as gospel fact.hee hee.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better than you believing the degenerate liar trump as the gospel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy , it’s called calming the people ,it’s what great leaders do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great leaders tell the truth to the people
Click to expand...

That rules out Sleepy Joe.....


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> you would think the corona deal would have humbled a president. you would think he would have turned to God for guidance
> 
> he did no such thing my friends
> 
> he would be praised if he turned to religion in any way, GUARANTEED!
> 
> 
> 
> Said the atheist......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is disrespecting God. God put Trump in that office, and Trump let down the lord
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Democrats are atheists so whats your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From where on Earth do you get this nonsense? I'm a Democrat and I'm not an atheist.
> 
> Of course, I'm saying this to an abject imbecile whose delusions inform him his own special Bible states the slaves built the pyramids. So there's that.
Click to expand...

You believe that man controls the weather don't you snowflake?


----------



## Faun

basquebromance said:


> Bob’s final words about Trump on page 392: “When his performance as president is taken in its entirety, I can only reach one conclusion: Trump is the wrong man for the job.”


That's not new information.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> you would think the corona deal would have humbled a president. you would think he would have turned to God for guidance
> 
> he did no such thing my friends
> 
> he would be praised if he turned to religion in any way, GUARANTEED!
> 
> 
> 
> Said the atheist......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is disrespecting God. God put Trump in that office, and Trump let down the lord
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Democrats are atheists so whats your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From where on Earth do you get this nonsense? I'm a Democrat and I'm not an atheist.
> 
> Of course, I'm saying this to an abject imbecile whose delusions inform him his own special Bible states the slaves built the pyramids. So there's that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You believe that man controls the weather don't you snowflake?
Click to expand...

What man?


----------



## WEATHER53

Faun said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You snowflakes REALLY want to say anything about 'real numbers' right now in this thread when the topic is how Desperate snowflakes are attempting to bash the President for NOT panicking the nation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The early projections actually make Trump look worse than ever.  The original projections along with the seriousness and airborne nature of the virus were told to Trump in January.   And apparently Trump thought that 1.5 million dead americans was an acceptable death toll.
> 
> So he "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing, its the flu.  Why scare a bunch of sane people besides you wackos with misinformation??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Bible also tell you it's the flu? It's not, by the way. The flu is caused by the influenza virus while COVID-19 is caused by the novel coronavirus. The flu is in the Orthomyxoviridae family of viruses while COVID-19 is in the Coronaviridae family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasnt talking about virus families was talking about severity impact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're wrong about that too. Going by the available figures...
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of as many as 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,893 in the U.S. out of 6,778,314 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In it’s early stages the percentages were very high. We are  unlike libbies who always live in the past and try to punish the present over the past.
> Last 2-3 months the infection rate is less than 5% of all tested.  Then, of that 5% about 5% die from it And 85% of those who do die are over 65and already had 2-3 life threatening conditions
> I won’t do the calculation for you again because you can’t or choose not to comprehend them
> 5% of 5% is a very very small fatality rate yet we have a hoaxed very  very big shutdown
> Never have so few done so much harm to do many over so little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You provide an excellent example of why rightards should never go near numbers. The mortality rate is not 5% of 5%. One way of calculating it is the percentage of deaths out of the number of cases. Another way is to calculate the number of deaths out of the total number of closed cases (deaths + recovered). But in no mortality rate calculation is the percentage of tests included.
Click to expand...

5% test positive and then 5% of that 5% die.
Testing of 2000 people has led to 100 of them being positive for last 2-3 months and of that 100  5 will be serious to critical and most likely die.
I know that does not match your feelings and hopes


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> politicizing the coronavirus. View attachment 387019
> 
> Tramp  beat them to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Report says....maybe....could be.....might have....possibly....these are all libber media terms on all their articles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anonymous sources are what you wackos accept for fact...pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also accept the idiot box in the living room as gospel fact.hee hee.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better than you believing the degenerate liar trump as the gospel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy , it’s called calming the people ,it’s what great leaders do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That's like the time Bush claimed the reason he didn't immediately drop a 2nd grade reading book and leave the classroom he was sitting in with a bunch of 7 year olds upon learning America was under attack was because he didn't want to frighten the kids.....
> 
> .... but then he made his way outside the classroom and announced in front of cameras, to America, that two planes were crashed into the World Trade Center in an apparent terrorist attack on our country -- *in front of the kids.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But wait, you libbers love Bush now right??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> No, we don't. Though I would take him any day over Impeached Trump. Biden sucks too, but not as bad as Impeached Trump. If anyone else were running on the Republican ticket, I'd be voting Republican this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is a demented douchebag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? He's still a better choice than the shit-commander-in-cheat we have now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He isnt the choice, Knees Harris is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even better.
Click to expand...

Can't have a president who works from under the desk.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> you would think the corona deal would have humbled a president. you would think he would have turned to God for guidance
> 
> he did no such thing my friends
> 
> he would be praised if he turned to religion in any way, GUARANTEED!
> 
> 
> 
> Said the atheist......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is disrespecting God. God put Trump in that office, and Trump let down the lord
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Democrats are atheists so whats your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From where on Earth do you get this nonsense? I'm a Democrat and I'm not an atheist.
> 
> Of course, I'm saying this to an abject imbecile whose delusions inform him his own special Bible states the slaves built the pyramids. So there's that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You believe that man controls the weather don't you snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What man?
Click to expand...

Probably a Russian right?


----------



## basquebromance

mood.


----------



## basquebromance

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> you would think the corona deal would have humbled a president. you would think he would have turned to God for guidance
> 
> he did no such thing my friends
> 
> he would be praised if he turned to religion in any way, GUARANTEED!
> 
> 
> 
> Said the atheist......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is disrespecting God. God put Trump in that office, and Trump let down the lord
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Democrats are atheists so whats your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From where on Earth do you get this nonsense? I'm a Democrat and I'm not an atheist.
> 
> Of course, I'm saying this to an abject imbecile whose delusions inform him his own special Bible states the slaves built the pyramids. So there's that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You believe that man controls the weather don't you snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably a Russian right?
Click to expand...

yup. Southern Russia


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Obammy Fan Club you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very racist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually racists are the people who constantly whine about everything being racist right snowflake??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  Race baiting like bravoactual is extremely racist.  He's using race at the expense of blacks. Totally racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's really racist is AH republicans thinking the 90+% of blacks voting Dem are stupid   and more racist is republicans trying to keep blacks from voting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's stupid is an American who is functionally illiterate writing posts on message boards
Click to expand...

Seems bravo and faun understood what I wrote  What can't you understand ? I'll be glad to clarify    Us dems have empathy


----------



## easyt65

eddiew said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> politicizing the coronavirus. View attachment 387019
> 
> Tramp  beat them to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Report says....maybe....could be.....might have....possibly....these are all libber media terms on all their articles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anonymous sources are what you wackos accept for fact...pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also accept the idiot box in the living room as gospel fact.hee hee.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better than you believing the degenerate liar trump as the gospel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy , it’s called calming the people ,it’s what great leaders do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great leaders tell the truth to the people
Click to expand...

The Democrats have had nothing for a decade except for lying, criminal, traitrerous, coup-conspiring, terrorist-aiding, socialist, elitist, racist Pecos...so how would snowflakes know what 'leaders' would do?


----------



## Faun

WEATHER53 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You snowflakes REALLY want to say anything about 'real numbers' right now in this thread when the topic is how Desperate snowflakes are attempting to bash the President for NOT panicking the nation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The early projections actually make Trump look worse than ever.  The original projections along with the seriousness and airborne nature of the virus were told to Trump in January.   And apparently Trump thought that 1.5 million dead americans was an acceptable death toll.
> 
> So he "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing, its the flu.  Why scare a bunch of sane people besides you wackos with misinformation??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Bible also tell you it's the flu? It's not, by the way. The flu is caused by the influenza virus while COVID-19 is caused by the novel coronavirus. The flu is in the Orthomyxoviridae family of viruses while COVID-19 is in the Coronaviridae family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasnt talking about virus families was talking about severity impact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're wrong about that too. Going by the available figures...
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of as many as 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,893 in the U.S. out of 6,778,314 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In it’s early stages the percentages were very high. We are  unlike libbies who always live in the past and try to punish the present over the past.
> Last 2-3 months the infection rate is less than 5% of all tested.  Then, of that 5% about 5% die from it And 85% of those who do die are over 65and already had 2-3 life threatening conditions
> I won’t do the calculation for you again because you can’t or choose not to comprehend them
> 5% of 5% is a very very small fatality rate yet we have a hoaxed very  very big shutdown
> Never have so few done so much harm to do many over so little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You provide an excellent example of why rightards should never go near numbers. The mortality rate is not 5% of 5%. One way of calculating it is the percentage of deaths out of the number of cases. Another way is to calculate the number of deaths out of the total number of closed cases (deaths + recovered). But in no mortality rate calculation is the percentage of tests included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5% test positive and then 5% of that 5% die.
> Testing of 2000 people has led to 100 of them being positive for last 2-3 months and of that 100  5 will be serious to critical and most likely die.
> I know that does not match your feelings and hopes
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Dumbfuck ... *again* ... the percentage of positive test results are not part of the mortality rate calculation.





__





						Estimating mortality from COVID-19
					

Scientific Brief




					www.who.int
				




You should have quit while you were behind.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> politicizing the coronavirus. View attachment 387019
> 
> Tramp  beat them to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Report says....maybe....could be.....might have....possibly....these are all libber media terms on all their articles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anonymous sources are what you wackos accept for fact...pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also accept the idiot box in the living room as gospel fact.hee hee.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better than you believing the degenerate liar trump as the gospel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy , it’s called calming the people ,it’s what great leaders do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That's like the time Bush claimed the reason he didn't immediately drop a 2nd grade reading book and leave the classroom he was sitting in with a bunch of 7 year olds upon learning America was under attack was because he didn't want to frighten the kids.....
> 
> .... but then he made his way outside the classroom and announced in front of cameras, to America, that two planes were crashed into the World Trade Center in an apparent terrorist attack on our country -- *in front of the kids.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But wait, you libbers love Bush now right??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> No, we don't. Though I would take him any day over Impeached Trump. Biden sucks too, but not as bad as Impeached Trump. If anyone else were running on the Republican ticket, I'd be voting Republican this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is a demented douchebag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? He's still a better choice than the shit-commander-in-cheat we have now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He isnt the choice, Knees Harris is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't have a president who works from under the desk.
Click to expand...

Impeached Trump does... 









						Trump Hides Under Desk After Diet Coke Can Opens Loudly
					

“The President prudently repositioned himself under his desk in an aggressive crouch,” the press secretary reported. “He was ready for anything.”




					www.newyorker.com


----------



## jbrownson0831

WEATHER53 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You snowflakes REALLY want to say anything about 'real numbers' right now in this thread when the topic is how Desperate snowflakes are attempting to bash the President for NOT panicking the nation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The early projections actually make Trump look worse than ever.  The original projections along with the seriousness and airborne nature of the virus were told to Trump in January.   And apparently Trump thought that 1.5 million dead americans was an acceptable death toll.
> 
> So he "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing, its the flu.  Why scare a bunch of sane people besides you wackos with misinformation??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Bible also tell you it's the flu? It's not, by the way. The flu is caused by the influenza virus while COVID-19 is caused by the novel coronavirus. The flu is in the Orthomyxoviridae family of viruses while COVID-19 is in the Coronaviridae family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasnt talking about virus families was talking about severity impact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're wrong about that too. Going by the available figures...
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of as many as 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,893 in the U.S. out of 6,778,314 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In it’s early stages the percentages were very high. We are  unlike libbies who always live in the past and try to punish the present over the past.
> Last 2-3 months the infection rate is less than 5% of all tested.  Then, of that 5% about 5% die from it And 85% of those who do die are over 65and already had 2-3 life threatening conditions
> I won’t do the calculation for you again because you can’t or choose not to comprehend them
> 5% of 5% is a very very small fatality rate yet we have a hoaxed very  very big shutdown
> Never have so few done so much harm to do many over so little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You provide an excellent example of why rightards should never go near numbers. The mortality rate is not 5% of 5%. One way of calculating it is the percentage of deaths out of the number of cases. Another way is to calculate the number of deaths out of the total number of closed cases (deaths + recovered). But in no mortality rate calculation is the percentage of tests included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5% test positive and then 5% of that 5% die.
> Testing of 2000 people has led to 100 of them being positive for last 2-3 months and of that 100  5 will be serious to critical and most likely die.
> I know that does not match your feelings and hopes
Click to expand...

Its waaay too much math for the ubereducated elitist to follow.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> politicizing the coronavirus. View attachment 387019
> 
> Tramp  beat them to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Report says....maybe....could be.....might have....possibly....these are all libber media terms on all their articles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anonymous sources are what you wackos accept for fact...pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also accept the idiot box in the living room as gospel fact.hee hee.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better than you believing the degenerate liar trump as the gospel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy , it’s called calming the people ,it’s what great leaders do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That's like the time Bush claimed the reason he didn't immediately drop a 2nd grade reading book and leave the classroom he was sitting in with a bunch of 7 year olds upon learning America was under attack was because he didn't want to frighten the kids.....
> 
> .... but then he made his way outside the classroom and announced in front of cameras, to America, that two planes were crashed into the World Trade Center in an apparent terrorist attack on our country -- *in front of the kids.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But wait, you libbers love Bush now right??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> No, we don't. Though I would take him any day over Impeached Trump. Biden sucks too, but not as bad as Impeached Trump. If anyone else were running on the Republican ticket, I'd be voting Republican this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is a demented douchebag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? He's still a better choice than the shit-commander-in-cheat we have now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He isnt the choice, Knees Harris is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't have a president who works from under the desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump does...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Hides Under Desk After Diet Coke Can Opens Loudly
> 
> 
> “The President prudently repositioned himself under his desk in an aggressive crouch,” the press secretary reported. “He was ready for anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newyorker.com
Click to expand...

She wont be under there sucking on a Coke can......


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You snowflakes REALLY want to say anything about 'real numbers' right now in this thread when the topic is how Desperate snowflakes are attempting to bash the President for NOT panicking the nation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The early projections actually make Trump look worse than ever.  The original projections along with the seriousness and airborne nature of the virus were told to Trump in January.   And apparently Trump thought that 1.5 million dead americans was an acceptable death toll.
> 
> So he "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing, its the flu.  Why scare a bunch of sane people besides you wackos with misinformation??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Bible also tell you it's the flu? It's not, by the way. The flu is caused by the influenza virus while COVID-19 is caused by the novel coronavirus. The flu is in the Orthomyxoviridae family of viruses while COVID-19 is in the Coronaviridae family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasnt talking about virus families was talking about severity impact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're wrong about that too. Going by the available figures...
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of as many as 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,893 in the U.S. out of 6,778,314 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In it’s early stages the percentages were very high. We are  unlike libbies who always live in the past and try to punish the present over the past.
> Last 2-3 months the infection rate is less than 5% of all tested.  Then, of that 5% about 5% die from it And 85% of those who do die are over 65and already had 2-3 life threatening conditions
> I won’t do the calculation for you again because you can’t or choose not to comprehend them
> 5% of 5% is a very very small fatality rate yet we have a hoaxed very  very big shutdown
> Never have so few done so much harm to do many over so little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You provide an excellent example of why rightards should never go near numbers. The mortality rate is not 5% of 5%. One way of calculating it is the percentage of deaths out of the number of cases. Another way is to calculate the number of deaths out of the total number of closed cases (deaths + recovered). But in no mortality rate calculation is the percentage of tests included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5% test positive and then 5% of that 5% die.
> Testing of 2000 people has led to 100 of them being positive for last 2-3 months and of that 100  5 will be serious to critical and most likely die.
> I know that does not match your feelings and hopes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its waaay too much math for the ubereducated elitist to follow.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Slobbers the idiot who sees pyramids in his Bible.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You snowflakes REALLY want to say anything about 'real numbers' right now in this thread when the topic is how Desperate snowflakes are attempting to bash the President for NOT panicking the nation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The early projections actually make Trump look worse than ever.  The original projections along with the seriousness and airborne nature of the virus were told to Trump in January.   And apparently Trump thought that 1.5 million dead americans was an acceptable death toll.
> 
> So he "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing, its the flu.  Why scare a bunch of sane people besides you wackos with misinformation??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Bible also tell you it's the flu? It's not, by the way. The flu is caused by the influenza virus while COVID-19 is caused by the novel coronavirus. The flu is in the Orthomyxoviridae family of viruses while COVID-19 is in the Coronaviridae family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasnt talking about virus families was talking about severity impact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're wrong about that too. Going by the available figures...
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of as many as 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,893 in the U.S. out of 6,778,314 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In it’s early stages the percentages were very high. We are  unlike libbies who always live in the past and try to punish the present over the past.
> Last 2-3 months the infection rate is less than 5% of all tested.  Then, of that 5% about 5% die from it And 85% of those who do die are over 65and already had 2-3 life threatening conditions
> I won’t do the calculation for you again because you can’t or choose not to comprehend them
> 5% of 5% is a very very small fatality rate yet we have a hoaxed very  very big shutdown
> Never have so few done so much harm to do many over so little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You provide an excellent example of why rightards should never go near numbers. The mortality rate is not 5% of 5%. One way of calculating it is the percentage of deaths out of the number of cases. Another way is to calculate the number of deaths out of the total number of closed cases (deaths + recovered). But in no mortality rate calculation is the percentage of tests included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5% test positive and then 5% of that 5% die.
> Testing of 2000 people has led to 100 of them being positive for last 2-3 months and of that 100  5 will be serious to critical and most likely die.
> I know that does not match your feelings and hopes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its waaay too much math for the ubereducated elitist to follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Slobbers the idiot who sees pyramids in his Bible.
Click to expand...

I'm not an atheist.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> politicizing the coronavirus. View attachment 387019
> 
> Tramp  beat them to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Report says....maybe....could be.....might have....possibly....these are all libber media terms on all their articles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anonymous sources are what you wackos accept for fact...pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also accept the idiot box in the living room as gospel fact.hee hee.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better than you believing the degenerate liar trump as the gospel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy , it’s called calming the people ,it’s what great leaders do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That's like the time Bush claimed the reason he didn't immediately drop a 2nd grade reading book and leave the classroom he was sitting in with a bunch of 7 year olds upon learning America was under attack was because he didn't want to frighten the kids.....
> 
> .... but then he made his way outside the classroom and announced in front of cameras, to America, that two planes were crashed into the World Trade Center in an apparent terrorist attack on our country -- *in front of the kids.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But wait, you libbers love Bush now right??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> No, we don't. Though I would take him any day over Impeached Trump. Biden sucks too, but not as bad as Impeached Trump. If anyone else were running on the Republican ticket, I'd be voting Republican this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is a demented douchebag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? He's still a better choice than the shit-commander-in-cheat we have now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He isnt the choice, Knees Harris is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't have a president who works from under the desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump does...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Hides Under Desk After Diet Coke Can Opens Loudly
> 
> 
> “The President prudently repositioned himself under his desk in an aggressive crouch,” the press secretary reported. “He was ready for anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newyorker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wont be under there sucking on a Coke can......
Click to expand...

You're really obsessed with that, huh?


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You snowflakes REALLY want to say anything about 'real numbers' right now in this thread when the topic is how Desperate snowflakes are attempting to bash the President for NOT panicking the nation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The early projections actually make Trump look worse than ever.  The original projections along with the seriousness and airborne nature of the virus were told to Trump in January.   And apparently Trump thought that 1.5 million dead americans was an acceptable death toll.
> 
> So he "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing, its the flu.  Why scare a bunch of sane people besides you wackos with misinformation??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Bible also tell you it's the flu? It's not, by the way. The flu is caused by the influenza virus while COVID-19 is caused by the novel coronavirus. The flu is in the Orthomyxoviridae family of viruses while COVID-19 is in the Coronaviridae family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasnt talking about virus families was talking about severity impact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're wrong about that too. Going by the available figures...
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of as many as 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,893 in the U.S. out of 6,778,314 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In it’s early stages the percentages were very high. We are  unlike libbies who always live in the past and try to punish the present over the past.
> Last 2-3 months the infection rate is less than 5% of all tested.  Then, of that 5% about 5% die from it And 85% of those who do die are over 65and already had 2-3 life threatening conditions
> I won’t do the calculation for you again because you can’t or choose not to comprehend them
> 5% of 5% is a very very small fatality rate yet we have a hoaxed very  very big shutdown
> Never have so few done so much harm to do many over so little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You provide an excellent example of why rightards should never go near numbers. The mortality rate is not 5% of 5%. One way of calculating it is the percentage of deaths out of the number of cases. Another way is to calculate the number of deaths out of the total number of closed cases (deaths + recovered). But in no mortality rate calculation is the percentage of tests included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5% test positive and then 5% of that 5% die.
> Testing of 2000 people has led to 100 of them being positive for last 2-3 months and of that 100  5 will be serious to critical and most likely die.
> I know that does not match your feelings and hopes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its waaay too much math for the ubereducated elitist to follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Slobbers the idiot who sees pyramids in his Bible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not an atheist.
Click to expand...

No, you're a moron who thinks the Bible says the slaves built the pyramids.

So which of the pyramids does *your *Bible state slaves built?


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> politicizing the coronavirus. View attachment 387019
> 
> Tramp  beat them to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Report says....maybe....could be.....might have....possibly....these are all libber media terms on all their articles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anonymous sources are what you wackos accept for fact...pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also accept the idiot box in the living room as gospel fact.hee hee.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better than you believing the degenerate liar trump as the gospel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy , it’s called calming the people ,it’s what great leaders do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That's like the time Bush claimed the reason he didn't immediately drop a 2nd grade reading book and leave the classroom he was sitting in with a bunch of 7 year olds upon learning America was under attack was because he didn't want to frighten the kids.....
> 
> .... but then he made his way outside the classroom and announced in front of cameras, to America, that two planes were crashed into the World Trade Center in an apparent terrorist attack on our country -- *in front of the kids.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But wait, you libbers love Bush now right??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> No, we don't. Though I would take him any day over Impeached Trump. Biden sucks too, but not as bad as Impeached Trump. If anyone else were running on the Republican ticket, I'd be voting Republican this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is a demented douchebag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? He's still a better choice than the shit-commander-in-cheat we have now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He isnt the choice, Knees Harris is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't have a president who works from under the desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump does...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Hides Under Desk After Diet Coke Can Opens Loudly
> 
> 
> “The President prudently repositioned himself under his desk in an aggressive crouch,” the press secretary reported. “He was ready for anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newyorker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wont be under there sucking on a Coke can......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're really obsessed with that, huh?
Click to expand...

Not really, only when an atheist points a finger at the President and claims something about God.


----------



## jc456

basquebromance said:


> Bob’s final words about Trump on page 392: “When his performance as president is taken in its entirety, I can only reach one conclusion: Trump is the wrong man for the job.”


that there are two different posters using this name.


----------



## jc456

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> politicizing the coronavirus. View attachment 387019
> 
> Tramp  beat them to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Report says....maybe....could be.....might have....possibly....these are all libber media terms on all their articles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anonymous sources are what you wackos accept for fact...pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also accept the idiot box in the living room as gospel fact.hee hee.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better than you believing the degenerate liar trump as the gospel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy , it’s called calming the people ,it’s what great leaders do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That's like the time Bush claimed the reason he didn't immediately drop a 2nd grade reading book and leave the classroom he was sitting in with a bunch of 7 year olds upon learning America was under attack was because he didn't want to frighten the kids.....
> 
> .... but then he made his way outside the classroom and announced in front of cameras, to America, that two planes were crashed into the World Trade Center in an apparent terrorist attack on our country -- *in front of the kids.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But wait, you libbers love Bush now right??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> No, we don't. Though I would take him any day over Impeached Trump. Biden sucks too, but not as bad as Impeached Trump. If anyone else were running on the Republican ticket, I'd be voting Republican this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is a demented douchebag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? He's still a better choice than the shit-commander-in-cheat we have now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He isnt the choice, Knees Harris is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't have a president who works from under the desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump does...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Hides Under Desk After Diet Coke Can Opens Loudly
> 
> 
> “The President prudently repositioned himself under his desk in an aggressive crouch,” the press secretary reported. “He was ready for anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newyorker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wont be under there sucking on a Coke can......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're really obsessed with that, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really, only when an atheist points a finger at the President and claims something about God.
Click to expand...


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You snowflakes REALLY want to say anything about 'real numbers' right now in this thread when the topic is how Desperate snowflakes are attempting to bash the President for NOT panicking the nation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The early projections actually make Trump look worse than ever.  The original projections along with the seriousness and airborne nature of the virus were told to Trump in January.   And apparently Trump thought that 1.5 million dead americans was an acceptable death toll.
> 
> So he "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing, its the flu.  Why scare a bunch of sane people besides you wackos with misinformation??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Bible also tell you it's the flu? It's not, by the way. The flu is caused by the influenza virus while COVID-19 is caused by the novel coronavirus. The flu is in the Orthomyxoviridae family of viruses while COVID-19 is in the Coronaviridae family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasnt talking about virus families was talking about severity impact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're wrong about that too. Going by the available figures...
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of as many as 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,893 in the U.S. out of 6,778,314 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In it’s early stages the percentages were very high. We are  unlike libbies who always live in the past and try to punish the present over the past.
> Last 2-3 months the infection rate is less than 5% of all tested.  Then, of that 5% about 5% die from it And 85% of those who do die are over 65and already had 2-3 life threatening conditions
> I won’t do the calculation for you again because you can’t or choose not to comprehend them
> 5% of 5% is a very very small fatality rate yet we have a hoaxed very  very big shutdown
> Never have so few done so much harm to do many over so little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You provide an excellent example of why rightards should never go near numbers. The mortality rate is not 5% of 5%. One way of calculating it is the percentage of deaths out of the number of cases. Another way is to calculate the number of deaths out of the total number of closed cases (deaths + recovered). But in no mortality rate calculation is the percentage of tests included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5% test positive and then 5% of that 5% die.
> Testing of 2000 people has led to 100 of them being positive for last 2-3 months and of that 100  5 will be serious to critical and most likely die.
> I know that does not match your feelings and hopes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its waaay too much math for the ubereducated elitist to follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Slobbers the idiot who sees pyramids in his Bible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not an atheist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you're a moron who thinks the Bible says the slaves built the pyramids.
> 
> So which of the pyramids does *your *Bible state slaves built?
Click to expand...

You can read about it as much as I can.....some scientists don't believe slaves built the pyramids, others do.  The bricks being made in the Bible were the same kind used in the pyramids and other structures.  Believe what you want.


----------



## eddiew

For all my repub friend Brown kaz jcc    Just remember  It's not a lie if YOU believe it .......  Costanza


----------



## WEATHER53

Faun said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You snowflakes REALLY want to say anything about 'real numbers' right now in this thread when the topic is how Desperate snowflakes are attempting to bash the President for NOT panicking the nation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The early projections actually make Trump look worse than ever.  The original projections along with the seriousness and airborne nature of the virus were told to Trump in January.   And apparently Trump thought that 1.5 million dead americans was an acceptable death toll.
> 
> So he "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing, its the flu.  Why scare a bunch of sane people besides you wackos with misinformation??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Bible also tell you it's the flu? It's not, by the way. The flu is caused by the influenza virus while COVID-19 is caused by the novel coronavirus. The flu is in the Orthomyxoviridae family of viruses while COVID-19 is in the Coronaviridae family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasnt talking about virus families was talking about severity impact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're wrong about that too. Going by the available figures...
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of as many as 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,893 in the U.S. out of 6,778,314 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In it’s early stages the percentages were very high. We are  unlike libbies who always live in the past and try to punish the present over the past.
> Last 2-3 months the infection rate is less than 5% of all tested.  Then, of that 5% about 5% die from it And 85% of those who do die are over 65and already had 2-3 life threatening conditions
> I won’t do the calculation for you again because you can’t or choose not to comprehend them
> 5% of 5% is a very very small fatality rate yet we have a hoaxed very  very big shutdown
> Never have so few done so much harm to do many over so little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You provide an excellent example of why rightards should never go near numbers. The mortality rate is not 5% of 5%. One way of calculating it is the percentage of deaths out of the number of cases. Another way is to calculate the number of deaths out of the total number of closed cases (deaths + recovered). But in no mortality rate calculation is the percentage of tests included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5% test positive and then 5% of that 5% die.
> Testing of 2000 people has led to 100 of them being positive for last 2-3 months and of that 100  5 will be serious to critical and most likely die.
> I know that does not match your feelings and hopes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck ... *again* ... the percentage of positive test results are not part of the mortality rate calculation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimating mortality from COVID-19
> 
> 
> Scientific Brief
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have quit while you were behind.
Click to expand...

Let me put on several gloves and take you by the hand through this
Of Course Positives Do Count because to die from Covid you have to be infected by Covif   Your bunch want to count all deaths as Covid deaths so maybe that caused your brain scramble to say that positives have nothing to do with the overall tally and death rates.


----------



## WEATHER53

basquebromance said:


> mood.


Good little pajama boy wearing his mask indoors while reading so that he won’t infect himself!


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> Yes, that's how it works.  I can print out the Communist Manifesto and go through it line by line and anzalyze it against every Democrat in the party, or since you claim to know what the Manifesto says and you OBVIOUSLY know what Democrats think, you could just list a few significant disagreements.
> 
> Oh, but I'm lazy, yeah, that's the problem.
> 
> Game, set and match.  Dr. Grump has a glass jaw and goes down on the first punch



Off you do then. Do it. Don't just belch out proverbial claptrap on a messageboard. Back it up. If not, STFU.
First punch? You have to throw one first. All you're doing is throwing superlatives and hyperbole.


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> I don't see shades of gray but I'm not even a Republican, I'm a libertarian.  Trump is not a libertarian, I'm comparing him to Biden and what they are going to do to America.   I'm not interested in expanding either the rioting and looting and thugs taking over our inner cities spreading or brown outs where freaking California, the home of technology can't run their A/C in summer afternoons because of leftist environmental extremism.   You're totally self deluded.   I operate entirely in gray now while you operate entirely in black and white Democrat Party ideology



You do realise most of my slamming of Trump rarely mentions his politics. Just goes to show how much you read my posts. What Dem points do I spruik? If I was in the US, would I vote Dem? Currently? Too right, if it got rid of the freak in the WH. Would I be happy about voting Dem? Not particularly. I hate US politics and how it affects the rest of the world. Hate it.


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass



No, here's an idea. How about you back up your POV with facts. That is how debate works. You spout something as fact it is up to you to prove it, not the other way around. Talk about lazy....


----------



## bravoactual

eddiew said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you like the foreigner who agrees with the Democrat party on every issue just like you do.  When you agree with a foreigner who isn't straight line party position with you on every subject, then let me know and it'll be worth less than the zero you're loving someone who agrees with you on every issue is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I supposed to love those who are the complete opposite of my thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever hear the phrase, 'fellow american'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To Democrats, nothing means more than fellow Democrat.   Which Dr. Grump is to eddiew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> e
> NO, not really.  Democrats do not follow the group think of Cons.  I was opposed to that Poser HRC and caught much hell for it.  Pelosi is pretty much an empty suit.  I openly despise Feinstein.  Scchumer should never become Minority Leader, he is as vacuous a person as I've ever seen, not as bad a McChinless but he is up there.
> 
> Cons do not know how think for themselves and their herd mentality is sickening.  I am a Polically Active Democrat (10-Consecutive California Democratic Party Conventions and counting.  I do have to abide by the rules the CADEM and the DNC regarding Endorsements.  Once a candidate is endorsed I (i.e. HRC or Biden), I cannot endorse another candidate.  I can oppose the endorsed candidate, but I cannot endorse another candidate.
> 
> Republicans attack members of their own party if they do not support 45.
> 
> I am a Proud and Loud Progessive Democrat.  I am proud Veteran of Viet Nam.  I never thought I would see the day when a President of the United States would call Men Killed In Action "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*" and the Republicans encourge that behavior.  Especially when I know if a Demorat in the White House had said such a thing, the Republicans would justifiably demanding blood.  It is all kinds of fine, well, right and good for a Republican to attack Marines Killed In Action, for a Republican to attack Gold Star Families and for a Republican to denegrate the memory of fellow Republican who had been a Prisoner of War during the Viet Nam War.  It is even more disgusting to see rank and file Republicans encourage that behavior.
> 
> I think for myself.
> 
> Cons refuse to think because they are plain shit scared to do so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a great post  ,thank you and thank you for your service
Click to expand...

 
It was an honor to serve.  Which is something that Suck Shit Loser 45 can never say.


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> Progressive income tax, government education, removing the right of inheritance, a national bank, confiscating the property and rights of people who try to leave, state control over communication and transportation, ...
> 
> The Democrat party is clearly communist.   If you discuss the planks of the manifesto without telling leftists that is where it came from, they will agree with it plank by plank.
> 
> I just refuse to feed Dr. Grump who sits there and says feed me



I was privately educated. I hate death tax. A national bank is an okay idea, as long as there is private competition too. I hate it that if I leave Australia and go back to NZ the Australian government keeps 50 per cent of my superannuation. I don't mind state control over communication and transport, although I'd prefer it in private hands but with govt oversight, especially when it comes to privacy issues.
You're batting zero so far on my being a NJ Democrat mouthpiece.....


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You're not British? and? You're still a piece of shit foreigner
> Stupid foreigner the American Patriots were rebels you dumb son of a bitch



And you're a white trailer trash Yank. And?
They were British citizens before they were rebels numbnuts. What's it like having a piece of shit foreigner tell you your own history, Cletus?


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's how it works.  I can print out the Communist Manifesto and go through it line by line and anzalyze it against every Democrat in the party, or since you claim to know what the Manifesto says and you OBVIOUSLY know what Democrats think, you could just list a few significant disagreements.
> 
> Oh, but I'm lazy, yeah, that's the problem.
> 
> Game, set and match.  Dr. Grump has a glass jaw and goes down on the first punch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off you do then. Do it. Don't just belch out proverbial claptrap on a messageboard. Back it up. If not, STFU.
> First punch? You have to throw one first. All you're doing is throwing superlatives and hyperbole.
Click to expand...


I accept your admission you can't think of anything Democrats advocate that contradicts the Communist Manifesto.  You lose, OK?  I admit it.  Happy?


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see shades of gray but I'm not even a Republican, I'm a libertarian.  Trump is not a libertarian, I'm comparing him to Biden and what they are going to do to America.   I'm not interested in expanding either the rioting and looting and thugs taking over our inner cities spreading or brown outs where freaking California, the home of technology can't run their A/C in summer afternoons because of leftist environmental extremism.   You're totally self deluded.   I operate entirely in gray now while you operate entirely in black and white Democrat Party ideology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realise most of my slamming of Trump rarely mentions his politics. Just goes to show how much you read my posts. What Dem points do I spruik? If I was in the US, would I vote Dem? Currently? Too right, if it got rid of the freak in the WH. Would I be happy about voting Dem? Not particularly. I hate US politics and how it affects the rest of the world. Hate it.
Click to expand...


So then you clearly should support Trump's America focus over the globalist Democrats then and their endless wars.

Endless wars used to be both parties.  Now with Trump, it's down to your Democrat party


----------



## jc456

bravoactual said:


> It was an honor to serve. Which is something that Suck Shit Loser 45 can never say


Neither can slick Willie, gore, Biden, Obammy. What’s your point?


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, here's an idea. How about you back up your POV with facts. That is how debate works. You spout something as fact it is up to you to prove it, not the other way around. Talk about lazy....
Click to expand...


I already conceded that you can't think of a single plank of the Communist Manifesto that the Democrats actually oppose.  They are Marxists.  By definition


----------



## eddiew

bravoactual said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you like the foreigner who agrees with the Democrat party on every issue just like you do.  When you agree with a foreigner who isn't straight line party position with you on every subject, then let me know and it'll be worth less than the zero you're loving someone who agrees with you on every issue is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I supposed to love those who are the complete opposite of my thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever hear the phrase, 'fellow american'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To Democrats, nothing means more than fellow Democrat.   Which Dr. Grump is to eddiew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> e
> NO, not really.  Democrats do not follow the group think of Cons.  I was opposed to that Poser HRC and caught much hell for it.  Pelosi is pretty much an empty suit.  I openly despise Feinstein.  Scchumer should never become Minority Leader, he is as vacuous a person as I've ever seen, not as bad a McChinless but he is up there.
> 
> Cons do not know how think for themselves and their herd mentality is sickening.  I am a Polically Active Democrat (10-Consecutive California Democratic Party Conventions and counting.  I do have to abide by the rules the CADEM and the DNC regarding Endorsements.  Once a candidate is endorsed I (i.e. HRC or Biden), I cannot endorse another candidate.  I can oppose the endorsed candidate, but I cannot endorse another candidate.
> 
> Republicans attack members of their own party if they do not support 45.
> 
> I am a Proud and Loud Progessive Democrat.  I am proud Veteran of Viet Nam.  I never thought I would see the day when a President of the United States would call Men Killed In Action "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*" and the Republicans encourge that behavior.  Especially when I know if a Demorat in the White House had said such a thing, the Republicans would justifiably demanding blood.  It is all kinds of fine, well, right and good for a Republican to attack Marines Killed In Action, for a Republican to attack Gold Star Families and for a Republican to denegrate the memory of fellow Republican who had been a Prisoner of War during the Viet Nam War.  It is even more disgusting to see rank and file Republicans encourage that behavior.
> 
> I think for myself.
> 
> Cons refuse to think because they are plain shit scared to do so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a great post  ,thank you and thank you for your service
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an honor to serve.  Which is something that Suck Shit Loser 45 can never say.
Click to expand...

I was US in the service.   Before Nam.   Was in Fla  when the Russian scare  was answered by JFK  I was lucky ...Trump was and is  a coward


----------



## kaz

bravoactual said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you like the foreigner who agrees with the Democrat party on every issue just like you do.  When you agree with a foreigner who isn't straight line party position with you on every subject, then let me know and it'll be worth less than the zero you're loving someone who agrees with you on every issue is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I supposed to love those who are the complete opposite of my thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever hear the phrase, 'fellow american'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To Democrats, nothing means more than fellow Democrat.   Which Dr. Grump is to eddiew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> e
> NO, not really.  Democrats do not follow the group think of Cons.  I was opposed to that Poser HRC and caught much hell for it.  Pelosi is pretty much an empty suit.  I openly despise Feinstein.  Scchumer should never become Minority Leader, he is as vacuous a person as I've ever seen, not as bad a McChinless but he is up there.
> 
> Cons do not know how think for themselves and their herd mentality is sickening.  I am a Polically Active Democrat (10-Consecutive California Democratic Party Conventions and counting.  I do have to abide by the rules the CADEM and the DNC regarding Endorsements.  Once a candidate is endorsed I (i.e. HRC or Biden), I cannot endorse another candidate.  I can oppose the endorsed candidate, but I cannot endorse another candidate.
> 
> Republicans attack members of their own party if they do not support 45.
> 
> I am a Proud and Loud Progessive Democrat.  I am proud Veteran of Viet Nam.  I never thought I would see the day when a President of the United States would call Men Killed In Action "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*" and the Republicans encourge that behavior.  Especially when I know if a Demorat in the White House had said such a thing, the Republicans would justifiably demanding blood.  It is all kinds of fine, well, right and good for a Republican to attack Marines Killed In Action, for a Republican to attack Gold Star Families and for a Republican to denegrate the memory of fellow Republican who had been a Prisoner of War during the Viet Nam War.  It is even more disgusting to see rank and file Republicans encourage that behavior.
> 
> I think for myself.
> 
> Cons refuse to think because they are plain shit scared to do so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a great post  ,thank you and thank you for your service
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an honor to serve.  Which is something that Suck Shit Loser 45 can never say.
Click to expand...


Or Bill Clinton, you forgot slick.  Oh, you don't care ...

Vietnam was a terrible war.  I don't blame anyone who didn't want to go fight a war that the politicians wouldn't let the military win.  I don't blame Clinton or Trump for not going. But I'm not a full flat out hypocrite like you do where I flip positions based on party


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you like the foreigner who agrees with the Democrat party on every issue just like you do.  When you agree with a foreigner who isn't straight line party position with you on every subject, then let me know and it'll be worth less than the zero you're loving someone who agrees with you on every issue is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I supposed to love those who are the complete opposite of my thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever hear the phrase, 'fellow american'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To Democrats, nothing means more than fellow Democrat.   Which Dr. Grump is to eddiew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> e
> NO, not really.  Democrats do not follow the group think of Cons.  I was opposed to that Poser HRC and caught much hell for it.  Pelosi is pretty much an empty suit.  I openly despise Feinstein.  Scchumer should never become Minority Leader, he is as vacuous a person as I've ever seen, not as bad a McChinless but he is up there.
> 
> Cons do not know how think for themselves and their herd mentality is sickening.  I am a Polically Active Democrat (10-Consecutive California Democratic Party Conventions and counting.  I do have to abide by the rules the CADEM and the DNC regarding Endorsements.  Once a candidate is endorsed I (i.e. HRC or Biden), I cannot endorse another candidate.  I can oppose the endorsed candidate, but I cannot endorse another candidate.
> 
> Republicans attack members of their own party if they do not support 45.
> 
> I am a Proud and Loud Progessive Democrat.  I am proud Veteran of Viet Nam.  I never thought I would see the day when a President of the United States would call Men Killed In Action "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*" and the Republicans encourge that behavior.  Especially when I know if a Demorat in the White House had said such a thing, the Republicans would justifiably demanding blood.  It is all kinds of fine, well, right and good for a Republican to attack Marines Killed In Action, for a Republican to attack Gold Star Families and for a Republican to denegrate the memory of fellow Republican who had been a Prisoner of War during the Viet Nam War.  It is even more disgusting to see rank and file Republicans encourage that behavior.
> 
> I think for myself.
> 
> Cons refuse to think because they are plain shit scared to do so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a great post  ,thank you and thank you for your service
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an honor to serve.  Which is something that Suck Shit Loser 45 can never say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was US in the service.   Before Nam.   Was in Fla  when the Russian scare  was answered by JFK  I was lucky ...Trump was and is  a coward
Click to expand...

So is Obammy Biden slick Willy then right?


----------



## eddiew

jc456 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was an honor to serve. Which is something that Suck Shit Loser 45 can never say
> 
> 
> 
> Neither can slick Willie, gore, Biden, Obammy. What’s your point?
Click to expand...

Which one of those had bone spurs  bought and paid for  like trump?


----------



## jc456

kaz said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you like the foreigner who agrees with the Democrat party on every issue just like you do.  When you agree with a foreigner who isn't straight line party position with you on every subject, then let me know and it'll be worth less than the zero you're loving someone who agrees with you on every issue is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I supposed to love those who are the complete opposite of my thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever hear the phrase, 'fellow american'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To Democrats, nothing means more than fellow Democrat.   Which Dr. Grump is to eddiew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> e
> NO, not really.  Democrats do not follow the group think of Cons.  I was opposed to that Poser HRC and caught much hell for it.  Pelosi is pretty much an empty suit.  I openly despise Feinstein.  Scchumer should never become Minority Leader, he is as vacuous a person as I've ever seen, not as bad a McChinless but he is up there.
> 
> Cons do not know how think for themselves and their herd mentality is sickening.  I am a Polically Active Democrat (10-Consecutive California Democratic Party Conventions and counting.  I do have to abide by the rules the CADEM and the DNC regarding Endorsements.  Once a candidate is endorsed I (i.e. HRC or Biden), I cannot endorse another candidate.  I can oppose the endorsed candidate, but I cannot endorse another candidate.
> 
> Republicans attack members of their own party if they do not support 45.
> 
> I am a Proud and Loud Progessive Democrat.  I am proud Veteran of Viet Nam.  I never thought I would see the day when a President of the United States would call Men Killed In Action "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*" and the Republicans encourge that behavior.  Especially when I know if a Demorat in the White House had said such a thing, the Republicans would justifiably demanding blood.  It is all kinds of fine, well, right and good for a Republican to attack Marines Killed In Action, for a Republican to attack Gold Star Families and for a Republican to denegrate the memory of fellow Republican who had been a Prisoner of War during the Viet Nam War.  It is even more disgusting to see rank and file Republicans encourage that behavior.
> 
> I think for myself.
> 
> Cons refuse to think because they are plain shit scared to do so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a great post  ,thank you and thank you for your service
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an honor to serve.  Which is something that Suck Shit Loser 45 can never say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or Bill Clinton, you forgot slick.  Oh, you don't care ...
> 
> Vietnam was a terrible war.  I don't blame anyone who didn't want to go fight a war that the politicians wouldn't let the military win.  I don't blame Clinton or Trump for not going. But I'm not a full flat out hypocrite like you do where I flip positions based on party
Click to expand...

Or Biden?


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was an honor to serve. Which is something that Suck Shit Loser 45 can never say
> 
> 
> 
> Neither can slick Willie, gore, Biden, Obammy. What’s your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one of those had bone spurs  bought and paid for  like trump?
Click to expand...

Does it matter? Did they serve?


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> I accept your admission you can't think of anything Democrats advocate that contradicts the Communist Manifesto.  You lose, OK?  I admit it.  Happy?



I can't think of one that does. I don't know the Comm Manifesto inside out. Apparently you do. You are the one making the point. Yours to prove (this is kinda rhetorical - I don't expect you to, you're a closet Trump Deplorable. Work and you just don't mix).


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> I already conceded that you can't think of a single plank of the Communist Manifesto that the Democrats actually oppose.  They are Marxists.  By definition



Again, there you go. Just spouting shit without backing it up.
Whatever...


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> politicizing the coronavirus. View attachment 387019
> 
> Tramp  beat them to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Report says....maybe....could be.....might have....possibly....these are all libber media terms on all their articles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anonymous sources are what you wackos accept for fact...pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also accept the idiot box in the living room as gospel fact.hee hee.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better than you believing the degenerate liar trump as the gospel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dummy , it’s called calming the people ,it’s what great leaders do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That's like the time Bush claimed the reason he didn't immediately drop a 2nd grade reading book and leave the classroom he was sitting in with a bunch of 7 year olds upon learning America was under attack was because he didn't want to frighten the kids.....
> 
> .... but then he made his way outside the classroom and announced in front of cameras, to America, that two planes were crashed into the World Trade Center in an apparent terrorist attack on our country -- *in front of the kids.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But wait, you libbers love Bush now right??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> No, we don't. Though I would take him any day over Impeached Trump. Biden sucks too, but not as bad as Impeached Trump. If anyone else were running on the Republican ticket, I'd be voting Republican this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is a demented douchebag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? He's still a better choice than the shit-commander-in-cheat we have now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He isnt the choice, Knees Harris is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't have a president who works from under the desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump does...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Hides Under Desk After Diet Coke Can Opens Loudly
> 
> 
> “The President prudently repositioned himself under his desk in an aggressive crouch,” the press secretary reported. “He was ready for anything.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newyorker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wont be under there sucking on a Coke can......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're really obsessed with that, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really, only when an atheist points a finger at the President and claims something about God.
Click to expand...

Who did that?


----------



## kaz

jc456 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you like the foreigner who agrees with the Democrat party on every issue just like you do.  When you agree with a foreigner who isn't straight line party position with you on every subject, then let me know and it'll be worth less than the zero you're loving someone who agrees with you on every issue is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I supposed to love those who are the complete opposite of my thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever hear the phrase, 'fellow american'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To Democrats, nothing means more than fellow Democrat.   Which Dr. Grump is to eddiew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> e
> NO, not really.  Democrats do not follow the group think of Cons.  I was opposed to that Poser HRC and caught much hell for it.  Pelosi is pretty much an empty suit.  I openly despise Feinstein.  Scchumer should never become Minority Leader, he is as vacuous a person as I've ever seen, not as bad a McChinless but he is up there.
> 
> Cons do not know how think for themselves and their herd mentality is sickening.  I am a Polically Active Democrat (10-Consecutive California Democratic Party Conventions and counting.  I do have to abide by the rules the CADEM and the DNC regarding Endorsements.  Once a candidate is endorsed I (i.e. HRC or Biden), I cannot endorse another candidate.  I can oppose the endorsed candidate, but I cannot endorse another candidate.
> 
> Republicans attack members of their own party if they do not support 45.
> 
> I am a Proud and Loud Progessive Democrat.  I am proud Veteran of Viet Nam.  I never thought I would see the day when a President of the United States would call Men Killed In Action "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*" and the Republicans encourge that behavior.  Especially when I know if a Demorat in the White House had said such a thing, the Republicans would justifiably demanding blood.  It is all kinds of fine, well, right and good for a Republican to attack Marines Killed In Action, for a Republican to attack Gold Star Families and for a Republican to denegrate the memory of fellow Republican who had been a Prisoner of War during the Viet Nam War.  It is even more disgusting to see rank and file Republicans encourage that behavior.
> 
> I think for myself.
> 
> Cons refuse to think because they are plain shit scared to do so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a great post  ,thank you and thank you for your service
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an honor to serve.  Which is something that Suck Shit Loser 45 can never say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or Bill Clinton, you forgot slick.  Oh, you don't care ...
> 
> Vietnam was a terrible war.  I don't blame anyone who didn't want to go fight a war that the politicians wouldn't let the military win.  I don't blame Clinton or Trump for not going. But I'm not a full flat out hypocrite like you do where I flip positions based on party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or Biden?
Click to expand...


Yep, Biden too.   bravo actual is OK with that too.  Biden, Clinton, we're good.  Trump, OMG!  Republican!  Flip standard!

Then there's Gore who technically went but had a team of body guards watching him snip a few shots and return home


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see shades of gray but I'm not even a Republican, I'm a libertarian.  Trump is not a libertarian, I'm comparing him to Biden and what they are going to do to America.   I'm not interested in expanding either the rioting and looting and thugs taking over our inner cities spreading or brown outs where freaking California, the home of technology can't run their A/C in summer afternoons because of leftist environmental extremism.   You're totally self deluded.   I operate entirely in gray now while you operate entirely in black and white Democrat Party ideology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realise most of my slamming of Trump rarely mentions his politics. Just goes to show how much you read my posts. What Dem points do I spruik? If I was in the US, would I vote Dem? Currently? Too right, if it got rid of the freak in the WH. Would I be happy about voting Dem? Not particularly. I hate US politics and how it affects the rest of the world. Hate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then you clearly should support Trump's America focus over the globalist Democrats then and their endless wars.
> 
> Endless wars used to be both parties.  Now with Trump, it's down to your Democrat party
Click to expand...

You mean like the Iraq and Afghanistan wars? Those ones started under Bush Jr's watch? Is that what you are talking about?

And yes, I would be happy as a pig in shit, if the US never interfered in another country again I'd be happy.


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already conceded that you can't think of a single plank of the Communist Manifesto that the Democrats actually oppose.  They are Marxists.  By definition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, there you go. Just spouting shit without backing it up.
> Whatever...
Click to expand...


I did back it up.  You know the Communist Manifesto you said and obviously you love the Democrat party.  If I was wrong, you could easily list off any number of Communist Manifesto planks the Democrats oppose.  But you can't.  Check and mate.  Game, set and match.   You're toast


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you like the foreigner who agrees with the Democrat party on every issue just like you do.  When you agree with a foreigner who isn't straight line party position with you on every subject, then let me know and it'll be worth less than the zero you're loving someone who agrees with you on every issue is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I supposed to love those who are the complete opposite of my thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever hear the phrase, 'fellow american'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To Democrats, nothing means more than fellow Democrat.   Which Dr. Grump is to eddiew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> e
> NO, not really.  Democrats do not follow the group think of Cons.  I was opposed to that Poser HRC and caught much hell for it.  Pelosi is pretty much an empty suit.  I openly despise Feinstein.  Scchumer should never become Minority Leader, he is as vacuous a person as I've ever seen, not as bad a McChinless but he is up there.
> 
> Cons do not know how think for themselves and their herd mentality is sickening.  I am a Polically Active Democrat (10-Consecutive California Democratic Party Conventions and counting.  I do have to abide by the rules the CADEM and the DNC regarding Endorsements.  Once a candidate is endorsed I (i.e. HRC or Biden), I cannot endorse another candidate.  I can oppose the endorsed candidate, but I cannot endorse another candidate.
> 
> Republicans attack members of their own party if they do not support 45.
> 
> I am a Proud and Loud Progessive Democrat.  I am proud Veteran of Viet Nam.  I never thought I would see the day when a President of the United States would call Men Killed In Action "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*" and the Republicans encourge that behavior.  Especially when I know if a Demorat in the White House had said such a thing, the Republicans would justifiably demanding blood.  It is all kinds of fine, well, right and good for a Republican to attack Marines Killed In Action, for a Republican to attack Gold Star Families and for a Republican to denegrate the memory of fellow Republican who had been a Prisoner of War during the Viet Nam War.  It is even more disgusting to see rank and file Republicans encourage that behavior.
> 
> I think for myself.
> 
> Cons refuse to think because they are plain shit scared to do so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a great post  ,thank you and thank you for your service
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an honor to serve.  Which is something that Suck Shit Loser 45 can never say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or Bill Clinton, you forgot slick.  Oh, you don't care ...
> 
> Vietnam was a terrible war.  I don't blame anyone who didn't want to go fight a war that the politicians wouldn't let the military win.  I don't blame Clinton or Trump for not going. But I'm not a full flat out hypocrite like you do where I flip positions based on party
Click to expand...

There were brave men that went to Nam  They and their families have Americas undying love......And America needs to honor them  in any way we can


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You snowflakes REALLY want to say anything about 'real numbers' right now in this thread when the topic is how Desperate snowflakes are attempting to bash the President for NOT panicking the nation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The early projections actually make Trump look worse than ever.  The original projections along with the seriousness and airborne nature of the virus were told to Trump in January.   And apparently Trump thought that 1.5 million dead americans was an acceptable death toll.
> 
> So he "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing, its the flu.  Why scare a bunch of sane people besides you wackos with misinformation??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Bible also tell you it's the flu? It's not, by the way. The flu is caused by the influenza virus while COVID-19 is caused by the novel coronavirus. The flu is in the Orthomyxoviridae family of viruses while COVID-19 is in the Coronaviridae family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasnt talking about virus families was talking about severity impact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're wrong about that too. Going by the available figures...
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of as many as 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,893 in the U.S. out of 6,778,314 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In it’s early stages the percentages were very high. We are  unlike libbies who always live in the past and try to punish the present over the past.
> Last 2-3 months the infection rate is less than 5% of all tested.  Then, of that 5% about 5% die from it And 85% of those who do die are over 65and already had 2-3 life threatening conditions
> I won’t do the calculation for you again because you can’t or choose not to comprehend them
> 5% of 5% is a very very small fatality rate yet we have a hoaxed very  very big shutdown
> Never have so few done so much harm to do many over so little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You provide an excellent example of why rightards should never go near numbers. The mortality rate is not 5% of 5%. One way of calculating it is the percentage of deaths out of the number of cases. Another way is to calculate the number of deaths out of the total number of closed cases (deaths + recovered). But in no mortality rate calculation is the percentage of tests included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5% test positive and then 5% of that 5% die.
> Testing of 2000 people has led to 100 of them being positive for last 2-3 months and of that 100  5 will be serious to critical and most likely die.
> I know that does not match your feelings and hopes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its waaay too much math for the ubereducated elitist to follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Slobbers the idiot who sees pyramids in his Bible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not an atheist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you're a moron who thinks the Bible says the slaves built the pyramids.
> 
> So which of the pyramids does *your *Bible state slaves built?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can read about it as much as I can.....some scientists don't believe slaves built the pyramids, others do.  The bricks being made in the Bible were the same kind used in the pyramids and other structures.  Believe what you want.
Click to expand...

Again, which pyramids in Egypt are you talking about? It's odd you won't say.

Also, this is also about your delusion that the Bible says slaves built them. You're not playing with a full deck, if ya know what I mean.


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see shades of gray but I'm not even a Republican, I'm a libertarian.  Trump is not a libertarian, I'm comparing him to Biden and what they are going to do to America.   I'm not interested in expanding either the rioting and looting and thugs taking over our inner cities spreading or brown outs where freaking California, the home of technology can't run their A/C in summer afternoons because of leftist environmental extremism.   You're totally self deluded.   I operate entirely in gray now while you operate entirely in black and white Democrat Party ideology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realise most of my slamming of Trump rarely mentions his politics. Just goes to show how much you read my posts. What Dem points do I spruik? If I was in the US, would I vote Dem? Currently? Too right, if it got rid of the freak in the WH. Would I be happy about voting Dem? Not particularly. I hate US politics and how it affects the rest of the world. Hate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then you clearly should support Trump's America focus over the globalist Democrats then and their endless wars.
> 
> Endless wars used to be both parties.  Now with Trump, it's down to your Democrat party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean like the Iraq and Afghanistan wars? Those ones started under Bush Jr's watch? Is that what you are talking about?
> 
> And yes, I would be happy as a pig in shit, if the US never interfered in another country again I'd be happy.
Click to expand...


Actually Clinton attacked Afghanistan first. And Clinton was controlling northern and southern skies over Iraq, bombing them and even had boots on the ground before W took office.

Fail.  Don't you know any history?


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> And yes, I would be happy as a pig in shit, if the US never interfered in another country again I'd be happy.



So we agree then on that.  Problem is you want to vote for a guy who doesn't.   Joe has been as militaristic and meddling as anyone in either party for 47 years.   Trump has been the least militaristic US President since Carter


----------



## Faun

WEATHER53 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You snowflakes REALLY want to say anything about 'real numbers' right now in this thread when the topic is how Desperate snowflakes are attempting to bash the President for NOT panicking the nation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The early projections actually make Trump look worse than ever.  The original projections along with the seriousness and airborne nature of the virus were told to Trump in January.   And apparently Trump thought that 1.5 million dead americans was an acceptable death toll.
> 
> So he "played it down"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing, its the flu.  Why scare a bunch of sane people besides you wackos with misinformation??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Bible also tell you it's the flu? It's not, by the way. The flu is caused by the influenza virus while COVID-19 is caused by the novel coronavirus. The flu is in the Orthomyxoviridae family of viruses while COVID-19 is in the Coronaviridae family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasnt talking about virus families was talking about severity impact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're wrong about that too. Going by the available figures...
> 
> This past seasonal flu killed as many as 62,000 people in the U.S. out of as many as 56,000,000 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of just 0.1%.
> 
> While COVID-19 killed 199,893 in the U.S. out of 6,778,314 cases.
> 
> That's a mortality rate of 2.9%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In it’s early stages the percentages were very high. We are  unlike libbies who always live in the past and try to punish the present over the past.
> Last 2-3 months the infection rate is less than 5% of all tested.  Then, of that 5% about 5% die from it And 85% of those who do die are over 65and already had 2-3 life threatening conditions
> I won’t do the calculation for you again because you can’t or choose not to comprehend them
> 5% of 5% is a very very small fatality rate yet we have a hoaxed very  very big shutdown
> Never have so few done so much harm to do many over so little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You provide an excellent example of why rightards should never go near numbers. The mortality rate is not 5% of 5%. One way of calculating it is the percentage of deaths out of the number of cases. Another way is to calculate the number of deaths out of the total number of closed cases (deaths + recovered). But in no mortality rate calculation is the percentage of tests included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5% test positive and then 5% of that 5% die.
> Testing of 2000 people has led to 100 of them being positive for last 2-3 months and of that 100  5 will be serious to critical and most likely die.
> I know that does not match your feelings and hopes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck ... *again* ... the percentage of positive test results are not part of the mortality rate calculation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimating mortality from COVID-19
> 
> 
> Scientific Brief
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.who.int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have quit while you were behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me put on several gloves and take you by the hand through this
> Of Course Positives Do Count because to die from Covid you have to be infected by Covif   Your bunch want to count all deaths as Covid deaths so maybe that caused your brain scramble to say that positives have nothing to do with the overall tally and death rates.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

There is something seriously wrong with your brain. 

I never said positives don't count. In fact, I said they do count. What I said doesn't count is the positive testing rate, which you idiotically claimed is part of the mortality rate calculation. I even posted a link describing the algorithms used to calculate the mortality rate and in none of them is the positive testing rate ever used.

Your nonsensical claim that the mortality rate is 5% of the 5% positive testing rate did nothing but expose you as the imbecile you are. Congrats on that.


----------



## Faun

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, here's an idea. How about you back up your POV with facts. That is how debate works. You spout something as fact it is up to you to prove it, not the other way around. Talk about lazy....
Click to expand...

Kaz kazzes, i.e., lies. That's all he ever does.


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you like the foreigner who agrees with the Democrat party on every issue just like you do.  When you agree with a foreigner who isn't straight line party position with you on every subject, then let me know and it'll be worth less than the zero you're loving someone who agrees with you on every issue is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I supposed to love those who are the complete opposite of my thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever hear the phrase, 'fellow american'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To Democrats, nothing means more than fellow Democrat.   Which Dr. Grump is to eddiew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> e
> NO, not really.  Democrats do not follow the group think of Cons.  I was opposed to that Poser HRC and caught much hell for it.  Pelosi is pretty much an empty suit.  I openly despise Feinstein.  Scchumer should never become Minority Leader, he is as vacuous a person as I've ever seen, not as bad a McChinless but he is up there.
> 
> Cons do not know how think for themselves and their herd mentality is sickening.  I am a Polically Active Democrat (10-Consecutive California Democratic Party Conventions and counting.  I do have to abide by the rules the CADEM and the DNC regarding Endorsements.  Once a candidate is endorsed I (i.e. HRC or Biden), I cannot endorse another candidate.  I can oppose the endorsed candidate, but I cannot endorse another candidate.
> 
> Republicans attack members of their own party if they do not support 45.
> 
> I am a Proud and Loud Progessive Democrat.  I am proud Veteran of Viet Nam.  I never thought I would see the day when a President of the United States would call Men Killed In Action "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*" and the Republicans encourge that behavior.  Especially when I know if a Demorat in the White House had said such a thing, the Republicans would justifiably demanding blood.  It is all kinds of fine, well, right and good for a Republican to attack Marines Killed In Action, for a Republican to attack Gold Star Families and for a Republican to denegrate the memory of fellow Republican who had been a Prisoner of War during the Viet Nam War.  It is even more disgusting to see rank and file Republicans encourage that behavior.
> 
> I think for myself.
> 
> Cons refuse to think because they are plain shit scared to do so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a great post  ,thank you and thank you for your service
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an honor to serve.  Which is something that Suck Shit Loser 45 can never say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or Bill Clinton, you forgot slick.  Oh, you don't care ...
> 
> Vietnam was a terrible war.  I don't blame anyone who didn't want to go fight a war that the politicians wouldn't let the military win.  I don't blame Clinton or Trump for not going. But I'm not a full flat out hypocrite like you do where I flip positions based on party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, Biden too.   bravo actual is OK with that too.  Biden, Clinton, we're good.  Trump, OMG!  Republican!  Flip standard!
> 
> Then there's Gore who technically went but had a team of body guards watching him snip a few shots and return home
Click to expand...

Money talks  bullshit walks      I wouldn't be straining at the leash to go to Nam either.   LOL I don't even want to go to Ala or Miss


----------



## bravoactual

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you like the foreigner who agrees with the Democrat party on every issue just like you do.  When you agree with a foreigner who isn't straight line party position with you on every subject, then let me know and it'll be worth less than the zero you're loving someone who agrees with you on every issue is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I supposed to love those who are the complete opposite of my thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever hear the phrase, 'fellow american'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To Democrats, nothing means more than fellow Democrat.   Which Dr. Grump is to eddiew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> e
> NO, not really.  Democrats do not follow the group think of Cons.  I was opposed to that Poser HRC and caught much hell for it.  Pelosi is pretty much an empty suit.  I openly despise Feinstein.  Scchumer should never become Minority Leader, he is as vacuous a person as I've ever seen, not as bad a McChinless but he is up there.
> 
> Cons do not know how think for themselves and their herd mentality is sickening.  I am a Polically Active Democrat (10-Consecutive California Democratic Party Conventions and counting.  I do have to abide by the rules the CADEM and the DNC regarding Endorsements.  Once a candidate is endorsed I (i.e. HRC or Biden), I cannot endorse another candidate.  I can oppose the endorsed candidate, but I cannot endorse another candidate.
> 
> Republicans attack members of their own party if they do not support 45.
> 
> I am a Proud and Loud Progessive Democrat.  I am proud Veteran of Viet Nam.  I never thought I would see the day when a President of the United States would call Men Killed In Action "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*" and the Republicans encourge that behavior.  Especially when I know if a Demorat in the White House had said such a thing, the Republicans would justifiably demanding blood.  It is all kinds of fine, well, right and good for a Republican to attack Marines Killed In Action, for a Republican to attack Gold Star Families and for a Republican to denegrate the memory of fellow Republican who had been a Prisoner of War during the Viet Nam War.  It is even more disgusting to see rank and file Republicans encourage that behavior.
> 
> I think for myself.
> 
> Cons refuse to think because they are plain shit scared to do so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a great post  ,thank you and thank you for your service
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an honor to serve.  Which is something that Suck Shit Loser 45 can never say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or Bill Clinton, you forgot slick.  Oh, you don't care ...
> 
> Vietnam was a terrible war.  I don't blame anyone who didn't want to go fight a war that the politicians wouldn't let the military win.  I don't blame Clinton or Trump for not going. But I'm not a full flat out hypocrite like you do where I flip positions based on party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were brave men that went to Nam  They and their families have Americas undying love......And America needs to honor them  in any way we can
Click to expand...

 
I would just settle the respect from Cons on this forum.  But in their eyes I'm a Loser and Sucker.

My Grand Father served in France in WWI, he was gassed by the Germans, he sure as hell was NOT Loser or a Sucker

My Father served WWII.  His first action was at Guadalcanal.  His last action was Okinawa, where he received a field commission signed by none other then Joseph W. "*Vinegar Joe*" Stillwell.  My Dad received the Bronze Star and the Purple Heart, he was NOT a Loser or a Sucker.  

Me, I was an RTO, I humped a PRC-25 ("*Prick*" 25) in the Central Highlands of Viet Nam.  I later served at the Pentagon TeleCommunications Center (PTC) Room 5A910 (5th. Floor, Ring A, Corridor 9 Room 10) The Pentagon.  It overlooked the Hot Dog Stand, where in the summer you could get the best goddamn Milk Shakes ever.

I am very proud of my Military Service.  All 45 ever did avoid catching the clap in NYC in 1980's, he called that "*My Viet Nam*"...he is lying draft dodging suck shit coward.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bravoactual said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you like the foreigner who agrees with the Democrat party on every issue just like you do.  When you agree with a foreigner who isn't straight line party position with you on every subject, then let me know and it'll be worth less than the zero you're loving someone who agrees with you on every issue is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I supposed to love those who are the complete opposite of my thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever hear the phrase, 'fellow american'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To Democrats, nothing means more than fellow Democrat.   Which Dr. Grump is to eddiew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> e
> NO, not really.  Democrats do not follow the group think of Cons.  I was opposed to that Poser HRC and caught much hell for it.  Pelosi is pretty much an empty suit.  I openly despise Feinstein.  Scchumer should never become Minority Leader, he is as vacuous a person as I've ever seen, not as bad a McChinless but he is up there.
> 
> Cons do not know how think for themselves and their herd mentality is sickening.  I am a Polically Active Democrat (10-Consecutive California Democratic Party Conventions and counting.  I do have to abide by the rules the CADEM and the DNC regarding Endorsements.  Once a candidate is endorsed I (i.e. HRC or Biden), I cannot endorse another candidate.  I can oppose the endorsed candidate, but I cannot endorse another candidate.
> 
> Republicans attack members of their own party if they do not support 45.
> 
> I am a Proud and Loud Progessive Democrat.  I am proud Veteran of Viet Nam.  I never thought I would see the day when a President of the United States would call Men Killed In Action "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*" and the Republicans encourge that behavior.  Especially when I know if a Demorat in the White House had said such a thing, the Republicans would justifiably demanding blood.  It is all kinds of fine, well, right and good for a Republican to attack Marines Killed In Action, for a Republican to attack Gold Star Families and for a Republican to denegrate the memory of fellow Republican who had been a Prisoner of War during the Viet Nam War.  It is even more disgusting to see rank and file Republicans encourage that behavior.
> 
> I think for myself.
> 
> Cons refuse to think because they are plain shit scared to do so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a great post  ,thank you and thank you for your service
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an honor to serve.  Which is something that Suck Shit Loser 45 can never say.
Click to expand...

you do not think for yourself if you did you would realize all the attacks on the president is pure political motivated


----------



## bigrebnc1775

jc456 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's really racist is AH republicans thinking the 90+% of blacks voting Dem are stupid and more racist is republicans trying to keep blacks from voting
> 
> 
> 
> factually they are.  demofks were the ones hanging them.  seems odd a race would vote for kkkers after the hangings.  truly amazing.
Click to expand...

200 years plus democrats have treated blacks as subhuman animals, they start supporting democrats after in the words of LBJ those n!ggers have gotten uppity and we got to give them something just enough to make them feel good but not enough to do damage. I'll have those n!gger's voting democrat for 200 years. It's shocking that one year is all it took to reel blacks back into the chains of the democrat party.


----------



## jc456

bigrebnc1775 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's really racist is AH republicans thinking the 90+% of blacks voting Dem are stupid and more racist is republicans trying to keep blacks from voting
> 
> 
> 
> factually they are.  demofks were the ones hanging them.  seems odd a race would vote for kkkers after the hangings.  truly amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 200 years plus democrats have treated blacks as subhuman animals, they start supporting democrats after in the words of LBJ those n!ggers have gotten uppity and we got to give them something just enough to make them feel good but not enough to do damage. I'll have those n!gger's voting democrat for 200 years. It's shocking that one year is all it took to reel blacks back into the chains of the democrat party.
Click to expand...

Right? Suppress suppress suppress


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> I did back it up.  You know the Communist Manifesto you said and obviously you love the Democrat party.  If I was wrong, you could easily list off any number of Communist Manifesto planks the Democrats oppose.  But you can't.  Check and mate.  Game, set and match.   You're toast



Debating Kaz style:

Kaz: The sun sets in the east, the sky is purple, men can birth babies and Crunchie the Clown is president of the US
Me: Prove your assertions.
Kaz: No, you prove them...

Dumbarsery at its best.


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I would be happy as a pig in shit, if the US never interfered in another country again I'd be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we agree then on that.  Problem is you want to vote for a guy who doesn't.   Joe has been as militaristic and meddling as anyone in either party for 47 years.   Trump has been the least militaristic US President since Carter
Click to expand...


I don't want to vote for either of them. Of the two, Biden in the better choice. 
Meh, Trump has trouble remembering what he had for breakfast and getting his big, fat swollen full-of-self-importance head through the door.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Obammy Fan Club you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very racist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually racists are the people who constantly whine about everything being racist right snowflake??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  Race baiting like bravoactual is extremely racist.  He's using race at the expense of blacks. Totally racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's really racist is AH republicans thinking the 90+% of blacks voting Dem are stupid   and more racist is republicans trying to keep blacks from voting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's stupid is an American who is functionally illiterate writing posts on message boards
Click to expand...

You were talking about Eddie right,cause you nailed it if you were.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eddiew said:


> Decency, empathy, honesty ,are not in the morons Vocab


Oh my god the irony,I see you were talking to,the mirror.lol


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> Actually Clinton attacked Afghanistan first. And Clinton was controlling northern and southern skies over Iraq, bombing them and even had boots on the ground before W took office.
> 
> Fail.  Don't you know any history?



Clinton didn't invade either country.
Don't you know any history?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I would be happy as a pig in shit, if the US never interfered in another country again I'd be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we agree then on that.  Problem is you want to vote for a guy who doesn't.   Joe has been as militaristic and meddling as anyone in either party for 47 years.   Trump has been the least militaristic US President since Carter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want to vote for either of them. Of the two, Biden in the better choice.
> Meh, Trump has trouble remembering what he had for breakfast and getting his big, fat swollen full-of-self-importance head through the door.
Click to expand...

Comedy gold, I respect that you are not going to vote for either of them,that’s what I have done most my life knowing both parties were corrupt and one in the same,I took a chance that trump was differerent though than the past corrupt Republican presidents reagan,Nixon and bush though the fact he was not a career politician and he has been better than I thought he would be,he is a RINO,not part of the corrupt repub party which is why bush and Romney hate him the fact he is not a globalist as them.

he is the first potus sense carter to not start any new wars and the fact biden went along with whatever mass muderer Obama did,only an idiot would say biden is better.comedy gold,the alternative of trump is far better than globalist biden as also he was the far better alternative to hitlery,the clintons are mass murderers as well which is why warmonger Obama picked her for his cabinet.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Doc7505 said:


> I listened to the alleged tape of the Trump interview by Woodward and I agree with Trump. His decision to down play the danger of the pandemic was the right move. As it stands Democrats of all stripes were telling us that Trump was Xenophobic and racist to shut down travel from China and went about telling us there was no need for PPE.
> Governors like Cuomo, made little of the cautionary steps Trump was making...Etc.
> Trump has been correct in that whatever he makes decision for or against, the PMS/DSA Democrat Left will find something to whine about....


The fact Eddie hated the post proves it to be true.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Clinton attacked Afghanistan first. And Clinton was controlling northern and southern skies over Iraq, bombing them and even had boots on the ground before W took office.
> 
> Fail.  Don't you know any history?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton didn't invade either country.
> Don't you know any history?
Click to expand...

Wow  are you ever retarded.clinton learned from that other mass murderer Nixon how to start a war to get everybody’s attention away from a scandal starting the war in Kosova to get everyone’s attention away from Monica mr braindead.lol
Oh and let’s not forget as we’ll Sudan,Iraq and Afghanistan as well


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bigrebnc1775 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from the mouth of Nancy Pelosi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump said to carry on as normal. That there were very few cases, and it was going away.
> 
> When Pelosi believes Trump and says to carry on as normal, you blame her for believing Trumps bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and Nancy ridiculed the president for his bans and told people they had it under control.
Click to expand...

They don’t want to hear those pesky facts.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nostra said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> People are making my point.  When the presidents daily briefer repeatedly tells him the country is in for some serious shit, that the proverbial sky is falling, but he doesn't warn anybody else.  Don't point out the behavior of other people, that since they weren't worried about the coronavirus,  just like Trump, it was proof there was nothing to worry about.
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you repeat your lies, you are still nothing more than a lying piece of dogshit.
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But didnt you wackos claim millions were going to die and then they didn't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually estimated if we never shut anything down and went for "herd immunity" that 10 million to 25 million Americans would die from the coronavirus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, herd immunity isn't a guarantee on anything.  There have been a couple of cases (one in China and one here in the US), where people who have caught the virus once, have managed to catch it a second time.  Doctors and scientists are saying that if a person gets the virus, but doesn't get very sick, won't build up enough immunity to not catch it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevada man becomes first in the US to catch COVID-19 twice
> 
> 
> Nevada may have evidence of the United States' first confirmed case of COVID-19 re-infection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc13.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 60 MILLION Americans infected with N1H1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden has fought a pandemic before. It did not go smoothly.
> 
> 
> The Obama administration's ability to stop the swine flu came down to luck, one former aide says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you meant to say H1N1.  N1H1 isn't a thing that I'm aware of, you might want to correct your post so you don't look like an even bigger idiot than you already do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice dodge even after I posted the link which shows it scares you
Click to expand...

They are always scared of links and videos I have always found out.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Doc7505 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Timeline of the Trump Administration's Response to the Wuhan Coronavirus
> 
> 
> Decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> townhall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, no PPE?
> 
> March 21: The Trump Administration announced HHS placed an order for hundreds of millions of N95 masks through FEMA
> 
> *April 3: President Trump signed a Presidential Memorandum blocking the export of N95 and other respirator masks, surgical masks, PPE gloves, and surgical gloves to ensure they are available in the U.S. – designating them as “scarce” under the Defense Production Act.
> 
> April 8: Customs and Borders Protection announced with FEMA that it will detain shipments of PPE in order to keep critical medical supplies within the U.S. for domestic use.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~
> That was beacuse the "*N95 and other respirator masks, surgical masks, PPE gloves, and surgical gloves" *were depleted  in 2009 and subsequent natural disasters never replaced by the Obama administration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: Did the Obama administration deplete the federal stockpile of N95 masks?
> 
> 
> During the presidency of Barack Obama, the national stockpile was seriously taxed as the administration addressed multiple crises over eight years.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"There is no indication that the Obama administration took significant steps to replenish the supply of N95 masks in the Strategic National Stockpile after it was depleted from repeated crises. Calls for action came from experts at the time concerned for the country’s ability to respond to future serious pandemics. *Such recommendations were, for whatever reason, not heeded." *_
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXX​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After H1N1, Task Force Advised Obama to Avert Shortage of Masks
> 
> 
> A federal stockpile was short 100 million protective masks after the Obama administration addressed swine flu a decade ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com
Click to expand...

You took mean green and the other biden lovers to school.lol


----------



## Flopper

jbrownson0831 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called what the democrats were saying was a hoax. However, the democrats were emphasizing the seriousness of the virus, countries infected, number deaths, and the grave threat it posed for the  US.  Indirectly, he was calling the virus a hoax and he was very directly downplaying the virus as he has admitted.  He told lie after lie contradicting  medical advisors and dividing the country into those that believed Trump and those that believed the scientists.
> 
> An unmasked lady in a crowd at the Trump rally was asked why her group lacked masks and social distancing.  She said, "We trust Trump".  And that pretty well sums it up.  Trump has divided America into  two camps, those that believe Trump and those that believe the scientists, making it impossible to stop or even control the spread of the virus. Trump and his peeps refuse to honor the orders of governors and mayors and thumb their noses at the CDC recommendation.   When historians describe the monumental failure of the US to control the virus, Donald Trump is going to be the central figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a hoax whats your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to the families of nearly 200,000 dead. No amount of lying, passing the buck, and downplaying the virus will change the facts.  Donald Trump has lead this country into greatest healthcare disaster in a hundred years and the resulting financial collapse and he's till lying about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waah waah waah the President brought us back from what the pathetic Democrat governors did, got more testing and proved how inept they were to kill so many with a global leading 8% mortality rate.  You wackos can spin and spin all you want but you caused the disaster and the President has been cleaning it up ever since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m missing something. Where and when did Trump brought us back from pathetic democrats governors? We have not seen a diddly squat of Trump accomplishment on the Coronavirus crisis.
> He is over there busy bullshiting with his rallies attacking his fellow Americans the democrats, fighting and insulting mayors and governors. Tell us what did we missed?
> 
> We have 3 crisis...... the pandemic, economy crisis and racial injustice. All 3 Trump failed to address all these 3 crisis. He even blasted Biden for wearing mask. That’s dumb.
> 
> Trump administration has established a guide lines about social distancing and mask. Trump displayed over and over that he  violated his own policies. WTH kind of a leader is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These 3 crises are all related.  We would not be having the level of protests and resulting violence if the minority unemployment and unemployment in the age group 18 to 24 were not at historic levels which is due in large part to the Trump's mismanagement and downplaying the epidemic.  Had Trump actively supported the healthcare community instead of downplaying the seriousness and supporting open rebellion in regard guidelines to prevent infection, we would be a lot better off today.  Bringing an epidemic under control requires strong support of healthcare measures to prevent the spread and that has not happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahaha the comments get more and more moronic.  The violence is the result of pathetic elected officials allowing the violence to happen and they are all Democrats.
Click to expand...

Many millions of young people, who are the most active protesters are finding themselves with no job, no school to attend, and nothing to do have been hitting the streets, many just looking for something to do, some seeking to make a difference by protesting, and a few out to raise hell.  If we stop the epidemic, we fix the economic problem, and most of the street violence.   Trump's decision to downplay the virus and refusal to take an active part in stopping it's spread, has had serious unintended consequences, a bad economy, and violence, neither of which he has been successful controlling.  And no, blaming China, Obama, and Democrats, is not a solution.


----------



## Faun

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Clinton attacked Afghanistan first. And Clinton was controlling northern and southern skies over Iraq, bombing them and even had boots on the ground before W took office.
> 
> Fail.  Don't you know any history?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton didn't invade either country.
> Don't you know any history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow  are you ever retarded.clinton learned from that other mass murderer Nixon how to start a war to get everybody’s attention away from a scandal starting the war in Bosnia to get everyone’s attention away from Monica mt braindead.lol
Click to expand...

LOL

Dayum, you freaks are fucking retarded. 

Bosnia: 1995
Lewinsky: 1998

To your credit, you are crazy enough to b'lieve Clinton took actions in 1995 to distract from a scandal that broke in 1998. It involved time travel, didn't it, freak?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Penelope said:


> And the day before that on Mar 10th
> 
> proof postive he doesn't care a rip for his voters and still doesn't.
> 
> When you trampers going to face facts.


When you going to facts facts you are an idiot voting for hitlery over trump.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Penelope said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's great about the internet...you can't scrub everything
> You can't trace everyone who has captured what was but is no more
> Lies are a bitch to keep up with and documenting them makes it impossible
> Eventually they come back to bite you in the ass
> Oh what a tangled web we weave when first we practice to deceive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly and we have obama's lies on record. H1N1 60 million effected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What lies*, H1N1? And how many died 12000 plus.
> 
> be specific when you talk about lies Obama told about the HINI and have links.
> 
> 
> In all, between April 2009 when 2009 H1N1 flu first emerged and April 2010, CDC held 60 related media events – 39 press briefings and 22 telebriefings – for a total of more than 35,000 participants. CDC also hosted its first ever two-day workshop for the news media on the subjects of both 2009 H1N1 influenza and seasonal influenza in late August. Originally conceived to include 12 members of the news media, the attendance grew to over 40 journalists from national, regional and local news outlets representing radio, television, newspapers, magazines, and online news media. Speakers at the event included the Secretary of Health and Human Services, the CDC Director, influenza experts, vaccine safety experts, and laboratory experts.   The CDC hotline (1-800-CDC-INFO) responded to more than 211,000 related inquiries from the general public and health care providers, and the CDC 2009 H1N1 web site had more than 219,595,000 page views. Also, the number of CDC Facebook fans rose to more than 55,000 fans and the CDC emergency profile on Twitter was tracked by more than 1,200,000 followers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDC Novel H1N1 Flu | The 2009 H1N1 Pandemic: Summary Highlights, April 2009-April 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> now people have little disregard for the CDC, tramp killed it.
Click to expand...

Comedy gold as always from you the fact you take the cdc for their word over whistleblower doctors,damn your stupid.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

keepitreal said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> now people have little disregard for the CDC, tramp killed it.
> 
> 
> 
> IN THE 2ND WEEK OF JANUARY THERE WAS NOTHING ON THE CDC WEBSITE
> ABOUT THE VIRAL PNEUMONIA/COVID CASES...BUT I'LL TELL YOU WANT THEY DID HAVE
> A NEW, PANDEMIC POTENTIAL, INFECTIOUS DISEASE EMERGING THEY WERE MONITORING
> AN ANTIGENIC VARIANT OF A HIGHLY PATHOGENIC AVIAN INFLUENZA A H7N9 SUBTYPE
> 
> THEY ARE IN ON THE DECEPTION DARLING, I'VE BEEN SAYING IT FOR MONTHS
Click to expand...

Great idea,maybe if you spell it it out in caps dummies style,she will see what an idiot she has been these past six months.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Penelope said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> now people have little disregard for the CDC, tramp killed it.
> 
> 
> 
> IN THE 2ND WEEK OF JANUARY THERE WAS NOTHING ON THE CDC WEBSITE
> ABOUT THE VIRAL PNEUMONIA/COVID CASES...BUT I'LL TELL YOU WANT THEY DID HAVE
> A NEW, PANDEMIC POTENTIAL, INFECTIOUS DISEASE EMERGING THEY WERE MONITORING
> AN ANTIGENIC VARIANT OF A HIGHLY PATHOGENIC AVIAN INFLUENZA A H7N9 SUBTYPE
> 
> THEY ARE IN ON THE DECEPTION DARLING, I'VE BEEN SAYING IT FOR MONTHS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You trampers never like links, and I'm asking you for a couple links.
> 
> Maybe you should read Post 1548,1549 and 1551 again and let that sink in.
Click to expand...

You mean your links of propaganda of the cdc that’s been debunked,no thanks,the only one who does not like links is you biden trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What would you have done to stop the Kung Flu in it's tracks?  Give us your detailed plan for Jan, Feb, Mar...............
> 
> Be specific and use the 20/20 hindsight Trump didn't have.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I would have come into office I'd have made sure we  were fully supplied with enough material to fight the virus NOT complain that Obama left the cupboards bear  Then when told how serious the virus was I'd have taken immediate action, not try and bullshitted it away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotcha, so you never stopped drinking from last night?   If you want me to respond to your post, write legibly though, thanks
Click to expand...

You noticed it as well that Eddie never put down the bottle From last night also huh? Lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you
> 
> 
> 
> How relevant is truth to Trump?
> How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate.  He is a total blathering idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden graduated from Syracuse University College of Law, with a law degree in 1968.
> What degree does Trump have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A BS degree    majoring in pussy grabbing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never stop laughing at you when you voted for Clinton twice and then his enabler and suddenly pussy grabbing is a problem for you.   I mean get real
Click to expand...

What idiot was this kaz  who was that stupid they voted for Clinton twice,rolls on floor laughing.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
Click to expand...

The UNDERSTATEMENT of the year.


----------



## protectionist

Penelope said:


> Who is guilty of nepotism?


Joe Biden is the king of nepotism.









						Here’s How Joe Biden’s Family Got Rich While He Was Vice-President
					

There’s a long history of politicians using their power to enrich their families, but according to Peter Schweizer, Joe Biden “emerges as the king of the sweetheart deal, with no less than f…




					tolleystopics.com
				












						Hunter's Not Alone: 5 Members Of Joe Biden's Family Got Rich Through His Connections
					

So, what happens if Dems pick Biden as their nominee only to find out he really IS as corrupt as the day is long? Because the evidence is starting to pile up against him.




					clashdaily.com
				






			CULTURE OF CORRUPTION: How five members of Joe Biden’s family got rich through his connections. – Investment Watch


----------



## Flopper

basquebromance said:


> you would think the corona deal would have humbled a president. you would think he would have turned to God for guidance
> 
> he did no such thing my friends
> 
> he would be praised if he turned to religion in any way, GUARANTEED!


His place in history would have been far better had he announced on March 1 that he would not seek reelection to keep from politicizing the epidemic and to devote more time to stopping the virus and saving lives.  However, Trump is just not the kind of person that would give up the presidency for the of good country.


----------



## Dr Grump

protectionist said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is guilty of nepotism?
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden is the king of nepotism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s How Joe Biden’s Family Got Rich While He Was Vice-President
> 
> 
> There’s a long history of politicians using their power to enrich their families, but according to Peter Schweizer, Joe Biden “emerges as the king of the sweetheart deal, with no less than f…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tolleystopics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter's Not Alone: 5 Members Of Joe Biden's Family Got Rich Through His Connections
> 
> 
> So, what happens if Dems pick Biden as their nominee only to find out he really IS as corrupt as the day is long? Because the evidence is starting to pile up against him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clashdaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CULTURE OF CORRUPTION: How five members of Joe Biden’s family got rich through his connections. – Investment Watch
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 389583
Click to expand...




RATFLMAO!! A book by the editor-at-large of Briebart. Could it be any less credible.


----------



## protectionist

bravoactual said:


> Except for the fact that Bob Woodward told the truth about lying Scum Bag 45.....


No he didn't. He's a lying POS that only says what he thinks will sell books.  Like when he lied about visiting Bill Casey in the hospital. Refuted by Casey's daughter, who described him as "suspicious".


----------



## protectionist

Dr Grump said:


> RATFLMAO!! A book by the editor-at-large of Briebart. Could it be any less credible.


RATFLMAO!!  So maybe you would like to try to refute *what it says* ?     while assininely thinking your invalidation card could carry you ?

EARTH TO DG:  Bashing Breitbart only works with leftists, not normal people.









						Biden, Inc.: How ‘Middle Class’ Joe’s family cashed in on the family name
					

Over his decades in office, the Biden family’s fortunes have closely tracked the former vice president’s political career.




					www.politico.com
				












						How five members of Joe Biden’s family got rich through his connections
					

Political figures have long used their families to route power and benefits for their own self-enrichment. In my new book, “Profiles in Corruption: Abuse of Power by America’s Progressive Elite,” o…




					nypost.com
				



.









						Joe Biden’s Family Got Rich While America Got Robbed
					

Biden put his family and foreign countries first.




					www.donaldjtrump.com
				












						How 5 Biden Family Members Got Rich From His Connections | RealClearPolitics
					

How 5 Biden Family Members Got Rich From His Connections | RealClearPolitics




					www.realclearpolitics.com
				








__





						Gruntstuff - Latest News Bulletins! - Gruntstuff
					

Gruntstuff – Latest News Bulletins! was last modified: August 1st, 2019 by Ajay



					gruntstuff.com
				












						How five members of Joe Biden’s family got rich through his connections, by Peter Schweizer
					

Why shouldn’t people who produce nothing get rich from their family’s connections? If the following article doesn’t make you sick you’re either a battle-hardened cynic or a …




					straightlinelogic.com
				












						How 5 Biden Family Members Got Rich From His Connections - Patriots Daily News
					

Political figures have long used their families to route power and benefits for their own self-enrichment. In my new book, “Profiles in Corruption: Abuse of Power by America’s Progressive Elite,” one particular politician — Joe Biden — emerges as the king of the sweetheart deal, with no less...




					www.patriotsdailynews.com
				












						How five members of Joe Bidens family got rich through his connections
					

Sports Betting & Sportsbook Forum by SBR



					www.sportsbookreview.com
				








__





						CRIME - How five members of Joe Biden’s family got rich through his connections
					

from post #373 in ALT Beck/Soros thread  Not Just Hunter: Widespread Biden Family Profiteering Exposed https://nypost.com/2020/01/18/how-five-members-of-joe-bidens-family-got-rich-through-his-connections/   How five members of Joe Biden’s family got rich through his connections  Political...




					www.timebomb2000.com


----------



## Dr Grump

protectionist said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> RATFLMAO!! A book by the editor-at-large of Briebart. Could it be any less credible.
> 
> 
> 
> RATFLMAO!!  So maybe you would like to try to refute *what it says* ?   while assininely thinking your invalidation card could carry you ?
> 
> EARTH TO DG:  Bashing Breitbart only works with leftists, not normal people.
Click to expand...


Breitbart acolytes are far from normal. They are purveyors of fake news.


----------



## protectionist

Dr Grump said:


> Breitbart acolytes are far from normal. They are purveyors of fake news.


You don't get far bashing Breitbart, when HUNDREDS of other publications have all published the same thing,  If you have a beef with an idea, state YOUR CASE regarding that idea..

You don't' win it by bashing any source, and thinking you can leave it at that (and not even stating anything specific about the source you ragged at)

Wanna try to bash the OTHER 12 SOURCES I listed ?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Okay I have always said I am not a trump supporter and this is why,he is blaming the fires in California along with corrupt dem newsome on poor forest management,he KNows those fires were started by the elite,that they want to burn down California.the fact he is lying not  telling the on that and going along with the corruption of newsome,does not sit well with me in the least.


----------



## Dr Grump

protectionist said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breitbart acolytes are far from normal. They are purveyors of fake news.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get far bashing Breitbart, when HUNDREDS of other publications have all published the same thing,  If you have a beef with an idea, state YOUR CASE regarding that idea..
> 
> You don't' win it by bashing any source, and thinking you can leave it at that (and not even stating anything specific about the source you ragged at)
> 
> Wanna try to bash the OTHER 12 SOURCES I listed ?
Click to expand...


Hey Protectionist, 

When they are all right-wing sites spruiking the same story, there is no need to bash them. None of them have credibility.


----------



## protectionist

Dr Grump said:


> Hey Protectionist,
> 
> When they are all right-wing sites spruiking the same story, there is no need to bash them. None of them have credibility.


INVALIDATION is hard wired in liberals.

EARTH TO DG:  When you think you can bypass the* CONTENT* of the articles > JAMES Biden, FRANK Biden, Howard Krein (husband of ASHLEY Biden), HUNTER Biden,  VALERIE Biden, just by disparaging sources, all you've done is shown that* you are afraid to confront the CONTENT of those articles*, which then is an automatic affirmation of the articles' CONTENT.

So thanks for the endorsement, even though it wasn't needed - it's the thought that counts.    

And where would you expect these articles exposing Biden's nepotism to be ?  In the New York Times ? Washington Post ? The Nation ?  CNN ?  The Atlantic ?


----------



## protectionist

Flopper said:


> Many millions of young people, who are the most active protesters are finding themselves with no job, no school to attend, and nothing to do have been hitting the streets, many just looking for something to do, some seeking to make a difference by protesting, and a few out to raise hell.  If we stop the epidemic, we fix the economic problem, and most of the street violence.   Trump's decision to downplay the virus and refusal to take an active part in stopping it's spread, has had serious unintended consequences, a bad economy, and violence, neither of which he has been successful controlling.  And no, blaming China, Obama, and Democrats, is not a solution.


FALSE!  in 3 different ways >>

1.)  Trump has been stopping the virus, and has got it 92% STOPPED, having reduced the mortality rate from 17,052/week in April, to 1,372/week for week ending September 5.  Also, hospitalizations for new cases are down 37%.






						Provisional Death Counts for Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
					

National Center for Health Statistics




					www.cdc.gov
				




2.)  The economy is NOT bad.  Despite the coronavirus lockdowns (primarily in Democrat cities), 1.4 Million jobs were created in August, the unemployment rate dropped from 10.2% to 8,4%, and all 3 major stock market indictors are setting RECORD HIGHS currently. The economy is doing very well now.

3) The violence is occuring in Democrat cities, the responsibility for which, lies with Democrat mayors and governors, who have been guilty of dereliction of duty.  Blame does to them for one reason > they DESERVE it.

STRIKE 3.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many millions of young people, who are the most active protesters are finding themselves with no job, no school to attend, and nothing to do have been hitting the streets, many just looking for something to do, some seeking to make a difference by protesting, and a few out to raise hell.  If we stop the epidemic, we fix the economic problem, and most of the street violence.   Trump's decision to downplay the virus and refusal to take an active part in stopping it's spread, has had serious unintended consequences, a bad economy, and violence, neither of which he has been successful controlling.  And no, blaming China, Obama, and Democrats, is not a solution.
> 
> 
> 
> FALSE!  in 3 different ways >>
> 
> 1.)  Trump has been stopping the virus, and has got it 92% STOPPED, having reduced the mortality rate from 17,052/week in April, to 1,372/week for week ending September 5.  Also, hospitalizations for new cases are down 37%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provisional Death Counts for Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
> 
> 
> National Center for Health Statistics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.)  The economy is NOT bad.  Despite the coronavirus lockdowns (primarily in Democrat cities), 1.4 Million jobs were created in August, the unemployment rate dropped from 10.2% to 8,4%, and all 3 major stock market indictors are setting RECORD HIGHS currently. The economy is doing very well now.
> 
> 3) The violence is occuring in Democrat cities, the responsibility for which, lies with Democrat mayors and governors, who have been guilty of dereliction of duty.  Blame does to them for one reason > they DESERVE it.
> 
> STRIKE 3.
Click to expand...

Yeah, shutting down the country did a lot to stem the disease.


----------



## candycorn

Dr Grump said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is guilty of nepotism?
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden is the king of nepotism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s How Joe Biden’s Family Got Rich While He Was Vice-President
> 
> 
> There’s a long history of politicians using their power to enrich their families, but according to Peter Schweizer, Joe Biden “emerges as the king of the sweetheart deal, with no less than f…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tolleystopics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter's Not Alone: 5 Members Of Joe Biden's Family Got Rich Through His Connections
> 
> 
> So, what happens if Dems pick Biden as their nominee only to find out he really IS as corrupt as the day is long? Because the evidence is starting to pile up against him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clashdaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CULTURE OF CORRUPTION: How five members of Joe Biden’s family got rich through his connections. – Investment Watch
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 389583
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RATFLMAO!! A book by the editor-at-large of Briebart. Could it be any less credible.
Click to expand...

On one side you have the award winning reporter from the Washington Post and on the other side you've got Breitbart.  Only a damn fool would believe Breitbart.  

I'm listening to the book.  I'm on chapter 32.  It's sad to think that the "oh my goodness" moments where you just have to laugh at the blob and how he gets completely undressed by Kim would pale in comparison to the actual stuff that the blob would say if he wasn't on the record and didn't clean up for the interviews with Woodward.  

Ivanka comes off particularly clueless.


----------



## candycorn

protectionist said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many millions of young people, who are the most active protesters are finding themselves with no job, no school to attend, and nothing to do have been hitting the streets, many just looking for something to do, some seeking to make a difference by protesting, and a few out to raise hell.  If we stop the epidemic, we fix the economic problem, and most of the street violence.   Trump's decision to downplay the virus and refusal to take an active part in stopping it's spread, has had serious unintended consequences, a bad economy, and violence, neither of which he has been successful controlling.  And no, blaming China, Obama, and Democrats, is not a solution.
> 
> 
> 
> FALSE!  in 3 different ways >>
> 
> 1.)  Trump has been stopping the virus, and has got it 92% STOPPED, having reduced the mortality rate from 17,052/week in April, to 1,372/week for week ending September 5.  Also, hospitalizations for new cases are down 37%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provisional Death Counts for Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
> 
> 
> National Center for Health Statistics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.)  The economy is NOT bad.  Despite the coronavirus lockdowns (primarily in Democrat cities), 1.4 Million jobs were created in August, the unemployment rate dropped from 10.2% to 8,4%, and all 3 major stock market indictors are setting RECORD HIGHS currently. The economy is doing very well now.
> 
> 3) The violence is occuring in Democrat cities, the responsibility for which, lies with Democrat mayors and governors, who have been guilty of dereliction of duty.  Blame does to them for one reason > they DESERVE it.
> 
> STRIKE 3.
Click to expand...


So the market climbed 149% under Obama.  So that would mean that the economy did much better under Obama than the blob.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Yeah, shutting down the country did a lot to stem the disease.


You wanna talk about stemming the disease ? OK.
Here's the CDC mortality numbers >>


7/25/20207,8618/1/20207,7668/8/20207,1918/15/20206,3008/22/20205,0518/29/20203,5619/5/20201,3729/12/2020214

Thank you President Trump for* all that you have done,* to bring these numbers waaaay down.


----------



## protectionist

candycorn said:


> On one side you have the award winning reporter from the Washington Post and on the other side you've got Breitbart.  Only a damn fool would believe Breitbart.


Only a fool would believe the Washington Post, or the fools who write for that laughingstock rag, or the  fools who give them "awards"


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, shutting down the country did a lot to stem the disease.
> 
> 
> 
> You wanna talk about stemming the disease ? OK.
> Here's the CDC mortality numbers >>
> 
> 
> 7/25/20207,8618/1/20207,7668/8/20207,1918/15/20206,3008/22/20205,0518/29/20203,5619/5/20201,3729/12/2020214
> 
> Thank you President Trump for* all that you have done,* to bring these numbers waaaay down.
Click to expand...

Again, due to shut downs.


----------



## candycorn

protectionist said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> On one side you have the award winning reporter from the Washington Post and on the other side you've got Breitbart.  Only a damn fool would believe Breitbart.
> 
> 
> 
> Only a fool would believe the Washington Post, or the fools who write for that laughingstock rag, or the  fools who give them "awards"
Click to expand...


On one side you have the award winning reporter from the Washington Post and on the other side you've got Breitbart.  Only a damn fool would believe Breitbart.


----------



## protectionist

candycorn said:


> So the market climbed 149% under Obama.  So that would mean that the economy did much better under Obama than the blob.


This dopey notion has been refuted 1000 times in this forum. Ho Hum. here we go again.

As I taught my economics students back in the 70s, after the mid 70s recession, all severe recessions undergo a normal post-recession recoil, in which the economy springs back to normal. This occurs ordinarily.  The markets would climb in this scenario, if Pee Wee Herman were president. This ordinarily lasts for about 5 years. It is in Obama's last 2 years (2015/2016) that economic activity could be attributed to him.

During that time the economy SUNK drastically,  Thankfully Trump got elected, and brought the GDP numbers back up again.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Again, due to shut downs.


Do you have any idea what you talking about ?  The chart in Post # 4509 shows the mortality rate REDUCED greatly.  And a larger chart would show it even much more reduced from 17,052/wk in April, to only 214/wk in September.

No, not shutdowns. It was Trump's good actions >>

1. the Navy hospital ships sent to New York,
2. the stimulus checks,
3. The Task Force advice (ex. social distancing),
4. opposition/criticism of New York's dumb nursing home policies,
5. federal aid to hospitals,
6. travel bans (which Democrats called Trump a "racist' for),
7. Trump's advocacy of hydroxychloriquin (now proven to be effective, despite criticism from Democrats),
8. fast, continual development of a vaccine.
9. Ventilators (we now have so many we're exporting them),
10.  Rapid increase in production of medical materials and tools


----------



## candycorn

protectionist said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the market climbed 149% under Obama.  So that would mean that the economy did much better under Obama than the blob.
> 
> 
> 
> This dopey notion has been refuted 1000 times in this forum. Ho Hum. here we go again.
> 
> As I taught my economics students back in the 70s, after the mid 70s recession, all severe recessions undergo a normal post-recession recoil, in which the economy springs back to normal. This occurs ordinarily.  The markets would climb in this scenario, if Pee Wee Herman were president. This ordinarily lasts for about 5 years. It is in Obama's last 2 years (2015/2016) that economic activity could be attributed to him.
> 
> During that time the economy SUNK drastically,  Thankfully Trump got elected, and brought the GDP numbers back up again.
> 
> View attachment 389640
Click to expand...


The math proves that the DJIA climbed 149% under Obama. If that is the metric one uses--and that is the metric you used--to describe the upbeat economy, it did much better under Obama than it has done under the blob.  And that was before he botched the response to Covid.  

But please stick with the cartoons...it shows your 3rd grade education.


----------



## protectionist

candycorn said:


> The math proves that the DJIA climbed 149% under Obama. If that is the metric one uses--and that is the metric you used--to describe the upbeat economy, it did much better under Obama than it has done under the blob.  And that was before he botched the response to Covid.
> 
> But please stick with the cartoons...it shows your 3rd grade education.



Maybe you didn't understand my post 4513, which completely refuted both your previous post and this new one. Try going back to 4513, and maybe this time read it a little slower. That goes for you too Faun ( who laughably gave your dumb post a good rating) 
Or do I have to explain all over again ?   You are poor students.


----------



## candycorn

protectionist said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The math proves that the DJIA climbed 149% under Obama. If that is the metric one uses--and that is the metric you used--to describe the upbeat economy, it did much better under Obama than it has done under the blob.  And that was before he botched the response to Covid.
> 
> But please stick with the cartoons...it shows your 3rd grade education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you didn't understand my post 4513, which completely refuted both your previous post and this new one. Try going back to 4513, and maybe this time read it a little slower. That goes for you too Faun ( who laughably gave your dumb post a good rating)
> Or do I have to explain all over again ?   You are poor students.
Click to expand...

The math proves that the DJIA climbed 149% under Obama. If that is the metric one uses--and that is the metric you used--to describe the upbeat economy, it did much better under Obama than it has done under the blob. And that was before he botched the response to Covid.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, due to shut downs.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea what you talking about ?  The chart in Post # 4509 shows the mortality rate REDUCED greatly.  And a larger chart would show it even much more reduced from 17,052/wk in April, to only 214/wk in September.
> 
> No, not shutdowns. It was Trump's good actions >>
> 
> 1. the Navy hospital ships sent to New York,
> 2. the stimulus checks,
> 3. The Task Force advice (ex. social distancing),
> 4. opposition/criticism of New York's dumb nursing home policies,
> 5. federal aid to hospitals,
> 6. travel bans (which Democrats called Trump a "racist' for),
> 7. Trump's advocacy of hydroxychloriquin (now proven to be effective, despite criticism from Democrats),
> 8. fast, continual development of a vaccine.
> 9. Ventilators (we now have so many we're exporting them),
> 10.  Rapid increase in production of medical materials and tools
Click to expand...

_*"to only 214/wk in September.*_

LOLOL 

Like I always say, gramps,  you're fucking senile. 

No, you nut, there were not only 214 deaths that week. You're just too stupid to understand that website.

Those numbers get updated daily as deaths are reported.  Here, watch as I make a complete and utter fool of you yet again....

Using the internet archive site, here are the CDC's figures for the week ending on 9/5 as reported on 9/8...

*128*

And here are the CDC's figures for the week ending on 9/5 as reported on 9/11...

*462*

See that? Even though the week of 9/5 had already ended, more and more deaths were being reported for that week. And for previous weeks as well.

So you posting there's only been *214* deaths for the week ending on 9/12 is complete and utter bullshit. Now to you're credit, I don't think you were lying. I think you're just too fucked in the head to know what you're talking about. 

Shit, your own link informs you that their numbers change constantly; but you're too senile to comprehend it...

_NOTE: Number of deaths reported in this table are the total number of deaths *received and coded as of the date of analysis and do not represent all deaths that occurred in that period*._​


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The math proves that the DJIA climbed 149% under Obama. If that is the metric one uses--and that is the metric you used--to describe the upbeat economy, it did much better under Obama than it has done under the blob.  And that was before he botched the response to Covid.
> 
> But please stick with the cartoons...it shows your 3rd grade education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you didn't understand my post 4513, which completely refuted both your previous post and this new one. Try going back to 4513, and maybe this time read it a little slower. That goes for you too Faun ( who laughably gave your dumb post a good rating)
> Or do I have to explain all over again ?   You are poor students.
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL 

Drools the senile old coot who actually claimed there were only 214 COVID-19 related deaths last week.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Drools the senile old coot who actually claimed there were only 214 COVID-19 related deaths last week.


 Says the fool who tried to ignore the entire mortality rate chart from April until now., and actually claimed the massive reduction was all due to shutdowns.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> _*"to only 214/wk in September.*_
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Like I always say, gramps,  you're fucking senile.
> 
> No, you nut, there were not only 214 deaths that week. You're just too stupid to understand that website.
> 
> Those numbers get updated daily as deaths are reported.  Here, watch as I make a complete and utter fool of you yet again....
> 
> Using the internet archive site, here are the CDC's figures for the week ending on 9/5 as reported on 9/8...
> 
> *128*
> 
> And here are the CDC's figures for the week ending on 9/5 as reported on 9/11...
> 
> *462*
> 
> See that? Even though the week of 9/5 had already ended, more and more deaths were being reported for that week. And for previous weeks as well.
> 
> So you posting there's only been *214* deaths for the week ending on 9/12 is complete and utter bullshit. Now to you're credit, I don't think you were lying. I think you're just too fucked in the head to know what you're talking about.
> 
> Shit, your own link informs you that their numbers change constantly; but you're too senile to comprehend it...
> 
> _NOTE: Number of deaths reported in this table are the total number of deaths *received and coded as of the date of analysis and do not represent all deaths that occurred in that period*._​


You really think I don't know how the numbers are being posted ?  lol    I've been watching and posting this chart for months, you stupid clown.  I've been seeing the numbers change constantly.  You're not even worth talking to.

And it's the entirety of the chart from April to Sept that matters, not any one week, as you probably know anyway.  Right ? Mr Deflection ?

Thought you had a "gotcha"


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drools the senile old coot who actually claimed there were only 214 COVID-19 related deaths last week.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the fool who tried to ignore the entire mortality rate chart from April until now., and actually claimed the massive reduction was all due to shutdowns.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You're so senile, you don't even know how big of an idiot I made you look like. Because you’re so insane, you actually posted...

_*"to only 214/wk in September."*_​






Shit, there were unfortunately *1151* COVID-19 related deaths just yesterday alone, but you're so senile, you actually thought there were only *214* deaths for all of last week. 

And no, gramps, I didn't ignore the figures from April. I even referenced them earlier when I pointed out shutting down much of the country is what helped reduce those number since then. And actually, it was also due to social distancing and wearing masks.

So what on Earth do you _think_ Impeached Trump has done to lower those figures?


----------



## candycorn

Faun said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The math proves that the DJIA climbed 149% under Obama. If that is the metric one uses--and that is the metric you used--to describe the upbeat economy, it did much better under Obama than it has done under the blob.  And that was before he botched the response to Covid.
> 
> But please stick with the cartoons...it shows your 3rd grade education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you didn't understand my post 4513, which completely refuted both your previous post and this new one. Try going back to 4513, and maybe this time read it a little slower. That goes for you too Faun ( who laughably gave your dumb post a good rating)
> Or do I have to explain all over again ?   You are poor students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Drools the senile old coot who actually claimed there were only 214 COVID-19 related deaths last week.
Click to expand...


He makes all kind of outrageous easily debunked claims.  





__





						I Just Wrote a Letter To My Local NFL Team
					

Here is the letter that I just wrote to my local NFL team, the Tampa Bay Buccaneers >>>  I have been a staunch Tampa Bay Bucs fan since 1976.  I have attended Bucs games over 400 Bucs games, and spent hundreds of $$$ on Bucs paraphenalia.  I am quitting being a Bucs fan, I will have nothing to...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*"to only 214/wk in September."*_
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Like I always say, gramps,  you're fucking senile.
> 
> No, you nut, there were not only 214 deaths that week. You're just too stupid to understand that website.
> 
> Those numbers get updated daily as deaths are reported.  Here, watch as I make a complete and utter fool of you yet again....
> 
> Using the internet archive site, here are the CDC's figures for the week ending on 9/5 as reported on 9/8...
> 
> *128*
> 
> And here are the CDC's figures for the week ending on 9/5 as reported on 9/11...
> 
> *462*
> 
> See that? Even though the week of 9/5 had already ended, more and more deaths were being reported for that week. And for previous weeks as well.
> 
> So you posting there's only been *214* deaths for the week ending on 9/12 is complete and utter bullshit. Now to you're credit, I don't think you were lying. I think you're just too fucked in the head to know what you're talking about.
> 
> Shit, your own link informs you that their numbers change constantly; but you're too senile to comprehend it...
> 
> _NOTE: Number of deaths reported in this table are the total number of deaths *received and coded as of the date of analysis and do not represent all deaths that occurred in that period*._​
> 
> 
> 
> You really think I don't know how the numbers are being posted ?  lol    I've been watching and posting this chart for months, you stupid clown.  I've been seeing the numbers change constantly.  You're not even worth talking to.
> 
> And it's the entirety of the chart from April to Sept that matters, not any one week, as you probably know anyway.  Right ? Mr Deflection ?
> 
> Thought you had a "gotcha"
Click to expand...

_*"And it's the entirety of the chart from April to Sept that matters, not any one week, as you probably know anyway. Right ? Mr Deflection ?"*_

LOLOL 

Meanwhile,  you posted one week. You actually said, and I quote...

_*"to only 214/wk in September."*_​
Now the funniest part is watching you trying to pretend you didn't fuck up royally.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> You're so senile, you don't even know how big of an idiot I made you look like. Because you’re so insane, you actually posted...
> 
> _*"to only 214/wk in September."*_​
> Shit, there were unfortunately *1151* COVID-19 related deaths just yesterday alone, but you're so senile, you actually thought there were only *214* deaths for all of last week.
> 
> And no, gramps, I didn't ignore the figures from April. I even referenced them earlier when I pointed out shutting down much of the country is what helped reduce those number since then. And actually, it was also due to social distancing and wearing masks.
> 
> So what on Earth do you _think_ Impeached Trump has done to lower those figures?


  Already "on Earth" posted what Trump has done to lower those figures.  If you would read the thread (Post # 4514), you wouldn't have to ask stupid questions.

And if you weren't such an information-deprived victim of liberal OMISSION media you would know without having to ask.

So here is your assignment >> You are to stop watching CNN, MSNBC, PBS, ABC, NBC, CBS, and all other such liberal OMISSION media trash, and you are to watch Newsmax, the First, the Blaze, OAN Encore, and America's Voice, minimum 3 hours per day for one week, and then come back and report to me.  After that, you will make a full report of what you have learned, and I will let you know if you're still an idiot.   

Now go wash out your mouth.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> _*"And it's the entirety of the chart from April to Sept that matters, not any one week, as you probably know anyway. Right ? Mr Deflection ?"*_
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Meanwhile,  you posted one week. You actually said, and I quote...
> 
> _*"to only 214/wk in September."*_​
> Now the funniest part is watching you trying to pretend you didn't fuck up royally.


It wasn't a fuck up, you idiot. The 214 was simply what the CDC was reporting up to now. I didn't say it represented one WHOLE week.   That is something you seem to be assuming, wrongly and stupidly, unless you're pretending to try to do a gotcha.

Why am I even talking to you ? You're 10 years old. My apologies to the 10 year olds of the world.

And as I said before >> _*"And it's the entirety of the chart from April to Sept that matters, not any one week, as you probably know anyway. Right ? Mr Deflection ?"   *_


----------



## protectionist

candycorn said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The math proves that the DJIA climbed 149% under Obama. If that is the metric one uses--and that is the metric you used--to describe the upbeat economy, it did much better under Obama than it has done under the blob.  And that was before he botched the response to Covid.
> 
> But please stick with the cartoons...it shows your 3rd grade education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you didn't understand my post 4513, which completely refuted both your previous post and this new one. Try going back to 4513, and maybe this time read it a little slower. That goes for you too Faun ( who laughably gave your dumb post a good rating)
> Or do I have to explain all over again ?   You are poor students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Drools the senile old coot who actually claimed there were only 214 COVID-19 related deaths last week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He makes all kind of outrageous easily debunked claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Just Wrote a Letter To My Local NFL Team
> 
> 
> Here is the letter that I just wrote to my local NFL team, the Tampa Bay Buccaneers >>>  I have been a staunch Tampa Bay Bucs fan since 1976.  I have attended Bucs games over 400 Bucs games, and spent hundreds of $$$ on Bucs paraphenalia.  I am quitting being a Bucs fan, I will have nothing to...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
Click to expand...

Except that I have debunked all of your easily debunked claims.   

Examples Posts 4510.......4513.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so senile, you don't even know how big of an idiot I made you look like. Because you’re so insane, you actually posted...
> 
> _*"to only 214/wk in September."*_​
> Shit, there were unfortunately *1151* COVID-19 related deaths just yesterday alone, but you're so senile, you actually thought there were only *214* deaths for all of last week.
> 
> And no, gramps, I didn't ignore the figures from April. I even referenced them earlier when I pointed out shutting down much of the country is what helped reduce those number since then. And actually, it was also due to social distancing and wearing masks.
> 
> So what on Earth do you _think_ Impeached Trump has done to lower those figures?
> 
> 
> 
> Already "on Earth" posted what Trump has done to lower those figures.  If you would read the thread (Post # 4519), you wouldn't have to ask stupid questions.
> 
> And if you weren't such an information-deprived victim of liberal OMISSION media you would know without having to ask.
> 
> So here is your assignment >> You are to stop watching CNN, MSNBC, PBS, ABC, NBC, CBS, and all other such liberal OMISSION media trash, and you are to watch Newsmax, the First, the Blaze, OAN Encore, and America's Voice, minimum 3 hours per day for one week, and then come back and report to me.  After that, you will make a full report of what you have learned, and I will let you know if you're still an idiot.
> 
> Now go wash out your mouth.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

What a glutton for punishment you are, gramps. 

_*"If you would read the thread (Post # 4519), you wouldn't have to ask stupid questions."*_

Post #4519 is MY post, ya fucking retard. 




_*"So here is your assignment..."*_

You don't get to give out assignments, ya crazy old fart. Not until you learn to respect those who bitch-slap you into tomorrow.

You're such a flaming imbecile, you actually posted there were only 214 COVID-19 related deaths last week -- while we're experiencing over 1000 per day.  

Then to top it off, you actually pretended you didn't mean that after I schooled you on how the CDC updates their weekly numbers.

I'm actually embarrassed for you.


----------



## Dr Grump

protectionist said:


> And where would you expect these articles exposing Biden's nepotism to be ?  In the New York Times ? Washington Post ? The Nation ?  CNN ?  The Atlantic ?


At least they're credible sources.
It doesn't help when you king lies...constantly...20,000+ and counting according to one of the paragon's of great jouranlism, The Washington Post.


----------



## Dr Grump

protectionist said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> On one side you have the award winning reporter from the Washington Post and on the other side you've got Breitbart.  Only a damn fool would believe Breitbart.
> 
> 
> 
> Only a fool would believe the Washington Post, or the fools who write for that laughingstock rag, or the  fools who give them "awards"
Click to expand...


The Washington Post and New York Times are both paragons of great journalism. Just because you are an acolyte of the Fake News King and his little minions (ie Brietfart/Alex Jones/insert 'rabid right-wing neocon whackadoodle' source) doesn't mean the rest of us are gullible.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*"And it's the entirety of the chart from April to Sept that matters, not any one week, as you probably know anyway. Right ? Mr Deflection ?"*_
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Meanwhile,  you posted one week. You actually said, and I quote...
> 
> _*"to only 214/wk in September."*_​
> Now the funniest part is watching you trying to pretend you didn't fuck up royally.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a fuck up, you idiot. The 214 was simply what the CDC was reporting up to now. I didn't say it represented one WHOLE week.   That is something you seem to be assuming, wrongly and stupidly, unless you're pretending to try to do a gotcha.
> 
> Why am I even talking to you ? You're 10 years old. My apologies to the 10 year olds of the world.
> 
> And as I said before >> _*"And it's the entirety of the chart from April to Sept that matters, not any one week, as you probably know anyway. Right ? Mr Deflection ?"   *_
Click to expand...

_*"The 214 was simply what the CDC was reporting up to now. I didn't say it represented one WHOLE week."*_

Yes, gramps, ya did. You said...

_*"to only 214/wk in September."*_​
G'head, try telling the forum when you said, _*"wk,"*_ you didn't mean the whole week.


----------



## candycorn

protectionist said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The math proves that the DJIA climbed 149% under Obama. If that is the metric one uses--and that is the metric you used--to describe the upbeat economy, it did much better under Obama than it has done under the blob.  And that was before he botched the response to Covid.
> 
> But please stick with the cartoons...it shows your 3rd grade education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you didn't understand my post 4513, which completely refuted both your previous post and this new one. Try going back to 4513, and maybe this time read it a little slower. That goes for you too Faun ( who laughably gave your dumb post a good rating)
> Or do I have to explain all over again ?   You are poor students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Drools the senile old coot who actually claimed there were only 214 COVID-19 related deaths last week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He makes all kind of outrageous easily debunked claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Just Wrote a Letter To My Local NFL Team
> 
> 
> Here is the letter that I just wrote to my local NFL team, the Tampa Bay Buccaneers >>>  I have been a staunch Tampa Bay Bucs fan since 1976.  I have attended Bucs games over 400 Bucs games, and spent hundreds of $$$ on Bucs paraphenalia.  I am quitting being a Bucs fan, I will have nothing to...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that I have debunked all of your easily debunked claims.
> 
> Examples Posts 4510.......4513.
Click to expand...


The Dow climbed 149% under Obama. You've debunked nothing.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> What a glutton for punishment you are, gramps.
> 
> _*"If you would read the thread (Post # 4519), you wouldn't have to ask stupid questions."*_
> 
> Post #4519 is MY post, ya fucking retard.


4519 ? I said *4514*, Can't you read ?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Faun said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The math proves that the DJIA climbed 149% under Obama. If that is the metric one uses--and that is the metric you used--to describe the upbeat economy, it did much better under Obama than it has done under the blob.  And that was before he botched the response to Covid.
> 
> But please stick with the cartoons...it shows your 3rd grade education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you didn't understand my post 4513, which completely refuted both your previous post and this new one. Try going back to 4513, and maybe this time read it a little slower. That goes for you too Faun ( who laughably gave your dumb post a good rating)
> Or do I have to explain all over again ?   You are poor students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Drools the senile old coot who actually claimed there were only 214 COVID-19 related deaths last week.
Click to expand...

pussy bitch you're a moron


----------



## Dr Grump

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so senile, you don't even know how big of an idiot I made you look like. Because you’re so insane, you actually posted...
> 
> _*"to only 214/wk in September."*_​
> Shit, there were unfortunately *1151* COVID-19 related deaths just yesterday alone, but you're so senile, you actually thought there were only *214* deaths for all of last week.
> 
> And no, gramps, I didn't ignore the figures from April. I even referenced them earlier when I pointed out shutting down much of the country is what helped reduce those number since then. And actually, it was also due to social distancing and wearing masks.
> 
> So what on Earth do you _think_ Impeached Trump has done to lower those figures?
> 
> 
> 
> Already "on Earth" posted what Trump has done to lower those figures.  If you would read the thread (Post # 4514), you wouldn't have to ask stupid questions.
> 
> And if you weren't such an information-deprived victim of liberal OMISSION media you would know without having to ask.
> 
> So here is your assignment >> You are to stop watching CNN, MSNBC, PBS, ABC, NBC, CBS, and all other such liberal OMISSION media trash, and you are to watch Newsmax, the First, the Blaze, OAN Encore, and America's Voice, minimum 3 hours per day for one week, and then come back and report to me.  After that, you will make a full report of what you have learned, and I will let you know if you're still an idiot.
> 
> Now go wash out your mouth.
Click to expand...


Why would anybody go from watching (mainly) credible MSM sources, to uber right-wing trash sources? That's just, well, dumb...


----------



## candycorn

candycorn said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The math proves that the DJIA climbed 149% under Obama. If that is the metric one uses--and that is the metric you used--to describe the upbeat economy, it did much better under Obama than it has done under the blob.  And that was before he botched the response to Covid.
> 
> But please stick with the cartoons...it shows your 3rd grade education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you didn't understand my post 4513, which completely refuted both your previous post and this new one. Try going back to 4513, and maybe this time read it a little slower. That goes for you too Faun ( who laughably gave your dumb post a good rating)
> Or do I have to explain all over again ?   You are poor students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Drools the senile old coot who actually claimed there were only 214 COVID-19 related deaths last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He makes all kind of outrageous easily debunked claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Just Wrote a Letter To My Local NFL Team
> 
> 
> Here is the letter that I just wrote to my local NFL team, the Tampa Bay Buccaneers >>>  I have been a staunch Tampa Bay Bucs fan since 1976.  I have attended Bucs games over 400 Bucs games, and spent hundreds of $$$ on Bucs paraphenalia.  I am quitting being a Bucs fan, I will have nothing to...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
Click to expand...


Keep in mind, he claims to have served in combat during that time as well.  Unless we were fighting a war in Florida...he probably missed a few games.  LOL


----------



## candycorn

Dr Grump said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so senile, you don't even know how big of an idiot I made you look like. Because you’re so insane, you actually posted...
> 
> _*"to only 214/wk in September."*_​
> Shit, there were unfortunately *1151* COVID-19 related deaths just yesterday alone, but you're so senile, you actually thought there were only *214* deaths for all of last week.
> 
> And no, gramps, I didn't ignore the figures from April. I even referenced them earlier when I pointed out shutting down much of the country is what helped reduce those number since then. And actually, it was also due to social distancing and wearing masks.
> 
> So what on Earth do you _think_ Impeached Trump has done to lower those figures?
> 
> 
> 
> Already "on Earth" posted what Trump has done to lower those figures.  If you would read the thread (Post # 4514), you wouldn't have to ask stupid questions.
> 
> And if you weren't such an information-deprived victim of liberal OMISSION media you would know without having to ask.
> 
> So here is your assignment >> You are to stop watching CNN, MSNBC, PBS, ABC, NBC, CBS, and all other such liberal OMISSION media trash, and you are to watch Newsmax, the First, the Blaze, OAN Encore, and America's Voice, minimum 3 hours per day for one week, and then come back and report to me.  After that, you will make a full report of what you have learned, and I will let you know if you're still an idiot.
> 
> Now go wash out your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anybody go from watching (mainly) credible MSM sources, to uber right-wing trash sources? That's just, well, dumb...
Click to expand...


Trump supporters seek out the media that confirms their paranoia.


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The math proves that the DJIA climbed 149% under Obama. If that is the metric one uses--and that is the metric you used--to describe the upbeat economy, it did much better under Obama than it has done under the blob.  And that was before he botched the response to Covid.
> 
> But please stick with the cartoons...it shows your 3rd grade education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you didn't understand my post 4513, which completely refuted both your previous post and this new one. Try going back to 4513, and maybe this time read it a little slower. That goes for you too Faun ( who laughably gave your dumb post a good rating)
> Or do I have to explain all over again ?   You are poor students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Drools the senile old coot who actually claimed there were only 214 COVID-19 related deaths last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pussy bitch you're a moron
Click to expand...

Speaking of right-wing loons and morons. Hi Little Reb from North Carolina...Where you from? Batcave? Whynot? Bald Head Island? Or perhaps Lizard Lick??


----------



## protectionist

candycorn said:


> The Dow climbed 149% under Obama. You've debunked nothing.


Not under Obama. It was under normal post-recession recoil. Can't you read ?

Some people have to be told twice. That's 3 time I've debunked you now.  STRIKE 3.  You're getting to be almost as bad a student as Funny Farm Faun.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> _*"The 214 was simply what the CDC was reporting up to now. I didn't say it represented one WHOLE week."*_
> 
> Yes, gramps, ya did. You said...
> 
> _*"to only 214/wk in September."*_​
> G'head, try telling the forum when you said, _*"wk,"*_ you didn't mean the whole week.


I told the forum that, can't you read ?   
Hate to break this to you , but they forum isn't captive to your wishful,  assumptions.'

So is this going to be another of your inflated, pathological assumptions of no consequence whatever ?...... like the one about sitting down in the street in Charlottesville, that went on for a few weeks, while everyone in _"the forum"_ was asking just one question.  >>>  Why ?

If there is a doctor in the house, please attend to this poor soul before he gets carried away again.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a glutton for punishment you are, gramps.
> 
> _*"If you would read the thread (Post # 4519), you wouldn't have to ask stupid questions."*_
> 
> Post #4519 is MY post, ya fucking retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 4519 ? I said *4514*, Can't you read ?
> 
> View attachment 389655 View attachment 389656
Click to expand...

LOLOLOLOL 

Poor, gramps, you edited your post *after* I laughed my ass off at you for referencing my post. 

Your desperation is noted and laughed at.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*"The 214 was simply what the CDC was reporting up to now. I didn't say it represented one WHOLE week."*_
> 
> Yes, gramps, ya did. You said...
> 
> _*"to only 214/wk in September."*_​
> G'head, try telling the forum when you said, _*"wk,"*_ you didn't mean the whole week.
> 
> 
> 
> I told the forum that, can't you read ?
> Hate to break this to you , but they forum isn't captive to your wishful,  assumptions.
Click to expand...

No matter how desperate you are to pretend I didn't getcha, even editing your posts after you're caught, you still said there were 214 COVID-19 related deaths last week...

_*"And a larger chart would show it even much more reduced from 17,052/wk in April, to only 214/wk in September."*_​


----------



## protectionist

Dr Grump said:


> Why would anybody go from watching (mainly) credible MSM sources, to uber right-wing trash sources? That's just, well, dumb...


To LEARN all the things that their moronic, leftist, OMISSION media has deliberately not told them about, and thus to enter the world of the informed, so as to not have to be yet another of the ZEROs who received that grade on one or more of my QUIZ threads, here in this forum.

Perhaps candy clown and funny farm would like to take one of those quizzes  to find out how much they don't know.  What say, CC/FF ?


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anybody go from watching (mainly) credible MSM sources, to uber right-wing trash sources? That's just, well, dumb...
> 
> 
> 
> To LEARN all the things that their moronic, leftist, OMISSION media has deliberately not told them about, and thus to enter the world of the informed, so as to not have to be yet another of the ZEROs who received that grade on one or more of my QUIZ threads, here in this forum.
> 
> Perhaps candy clown and funny farm would like to take one of those quizzes  to find out how much they don't know.  What say, CC/FF ?  View attachment 389664
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Slobbers the asylum immate who actually thinks there were only 214 COVID-19 related deaths last week.


----------



## ABikerSailor

protectionist said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anybody go from watching (mainly) credible MSM sources, to uber right-wing trash sources? That's just, well, dumb...
> 
> 
> 
> To LEARN all the things that their moronic, leftist, OMISSION media has deliberately not told them about, and thus to enter the world of the informed, so as to not have to be yet another of the ZEROs who received that grade on one or more of my QUIZ threads, here in this forum.
> 
> Perhaps candy clown and funny farm would like to take one of those quizzes  to find out how much they don't know.  What say, CC/FF ?  View attachment 389664
Click to expand...


You should have said that you watch those news outlets because they agree with your world view.  Must suck to have such a fragile hold on reality.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> No matter how desperate you are to pretend I didn't getcha, even editing your posts after you're caught, you still said there were 214 COVID-19 related deaths last week...
> 
> _*"And a larger chart would show it even much more reduced from 17,052/wk in April, to only 214/wk in September."*_​


SO FAR counted, that week, DUM DUM. Hurry doctor(s). This boy is sinking fast.


----------



## ABikerSailor

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how desperate you are to pretend I didn't getcha, even editing your posts after you're caught, you still said there were 214 COVID-19 related deaths last week...
> 
> _*"And a larger chart would show it even much more reduced from 17,052/wk in April, to only 214/wk in September."*_​
> 
> 
> 
> SO FAR counted, that week, DUM DUM. Hurry doctor(s). This boy is sinking fast.
Click to expand...


Doctors don't need to hurry for you, as you are already brain dead.


----------



## protectionist

Yeah looks like Funny Farm has done gotten himself yet another inflated, pathological assumptions of no consequence whatever ...... like the one about sitting down in the street in Charlottesville, that went on for a few weeks, while everyone in _"the forum"_ was asking just one question. >>> Why ?

Get for a long haul, folks. When this poor, leper grabs onto what (in his deranged mind) he sees as a "gotcha", this could be weeks before he'll let go of it.  In the meantime, it could be just a difference in how I talk and how he talks, but he demands that everyone here must talk like him, even of things of no consequence.


----------



## protectionist

ABikerSailor said:


> Doctors don't need to hurry for you, as you are already brain dead.


HA HA.  What is this ? Liberal GANG NIGHT ? (or morning)  OK, The more the merrier.  If libbies want to come at me, leading with their faces, I'll be happy to punch them out - one by one.  Hee hee.

I used to think I could educate these poor souls, and take them away from their disease of liberalism (as I was inflicted with for most of my life), but that was before I discovered that they are all INSANE.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Yeah looks like Funny Farm has done gotten himself yet another inflated, pathological assumptions of no consequence whatever ...... like the one about sitting down in the street in Charlottesville, that went on for a few weeks, while everyone in _"the forum"_ was asking just one question. >>> Why ?
> 
> Get for a long haul, folks. When this poor, leper grabs onto what (in his deranged mind) he sees as a "gotcha", this could be weeks before he'll let go of it.  In the meantime, it could be just a difference in how I talk and how he talks, but he demands that everyone here must talk like him, even of things of no consequence.


LOLOL 

Thanks for letting me know my schooling you over Charlottesville left you scarred for life that you're still talking about it. Now I have no doubt you'll be talking about this night 6 months from now.

And also thanks for letting me know I bitch-slap you so hard with the back side of my pimp hand, that you can't even admit you're wrong to me; like when I showed you referenced the wrong post, which was actually to mine, rather than just say oops, you went back and edited your post after I laughed at you for that. Your original post is even still quoted on my post with the wrong number you gave. And if course, since I figured you were desperate enough to pull a pre-K stunt like that, I screen spotted your post before you edited it.


----------



## candycorn

protectionist said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dow climbed 149% under Obama. You've debunked nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Not under Obama. It was under normal post-recession recoil. Can't you read ?
> 
> Some people have to be told twice. That's 3 time I've debunked you now.  STRIKE 3.  You're getting to be almost as bad a student as Funny Farm Faun.
Click to expand...


The 149% increase in the DJIA can't be "debunked". Stop being stupid.


----------



## protectionist

ABikerSailor said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anybody go from watching (mainly) credible MSM sources, to uber right-wing trash sources? That's just, well, dumb...
> 
> 
> 
> To LEARN all the things that their moronic, leftist, OMISSION media has deliberately not told them about, and thus to enter the world of the informed, so as to not have to be yet another of the ZEROs who received that grade on one or more of my QUIZ threads, here in this forum.
> 
> Perhaps candy clown and funny farm would like to take one of those quizzes  to find out how much they don't know.  What say, CC/FF ?  View attachment 389664
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have said that you watch those news outlets because they agree with your world view.  Must suck to have such a fragile hold on reality.
Click to expand...

But you don't watch them, so you wouldn't/couldn't know, right ?  As for my "world view" no, I'm a conservative. we have a NATIONAL view.  We're not too concerned with the world like you globalist, internationalist, communist, world people,

That's why these un-American leftist loons support things that go against AMERICANS, such as trade agreements like NAFTA, WTO, and TPP, all supported by Democrats.

That's why during the Obama/Biden administration US trade was globalist , with companies and jobs leaving the US and going overseas. That is all in conformance with the quote by Kark Marx > _"Workers of the *WORLD *unite. You have nothing to lose but your chains."_

That's why Democrats often speak of doing what's good for _"workers"_ (but they don't say AMERICAN workers).

That's why Democrats are for open borders. Allowing caravans of foreigners to come stampeding into the country, legally or not, and then protect the illegal ones in sanctuary cities.

And that's why in a speech in Germany, Obama declared >> _"I am a citizen of the *WORLD*", _which is why he was sharply criticized by 2012 conservative presidential candidate Virgil Goode, who said _*"You're supposed to be a citizen of the United States, and as a US president, representing the American people, not the world."*_


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how desperate you are to pretend I didn't getcha, even editing your posts after you're caught, you still said there were 214 COVID-19 related deaths last week...
> 
> _*"And a larger chart would show it even much more reduced from 17,052/wk in April, to only 214/wk in September."*_​
> 
> 
> 
> SO FAR counted, that week, DUM DUM. Hurry doctor(s). This boy is sinking fast.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You didn't say, "so far," until *after* I educated you. Until then, you idiotically credited Impeached Trump for bringing the numbers from 17,052 in April to *214* last week.

_*"And a larger chart would show it even much more reduced from 17,052/wk in April, to only 214/wk in September."*_​


----------



## protectionist

candycorn said:


> The 149% increase in the DJIA can't be "debunked". Stop being stupid.


If you read what I wrote, you learned it.  You're welcome.


----------



## candycorn

protectionist said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 149% increase in the DJIA can't be "debunked". Stop being stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> If you read what I wrote, you learned it.  You're welcome.
Click to expand...


Nobody reads anything you write....I did see the word "debunked".  

The 149% increase in the DJIA can't be "debunked". Stop being stupid.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> You didn't say, "so far," until *after* I educated you. Until then, you idiotically credited Impeached Trump for bringing the numbers from 17,052 in April to *214* last week.
> 
> _*"And a larger chart would show it even much more reduced from 17,052/wk in April, to only 214/wk in September."*_​


As the ROCK of WWE fame would say >>



 whether I said so far or not, because that's what I meant, and if you don't like it, tough ass, pal.

And the whole silly 214 thing doesn't matter, because *the real subject matter here, *which we shouldn't allow ourselves to be diverted from, is that Trump brought the mortality rates waaay down. Doesn't matter if it was 214 in  week, or 214 on a few days of a week, or 1372 from the previous week.

Any way you shake it,* it is a huge REDUCTION in the mortality rate over the course of a few months.  *That's all that matters here. And he did it all by >>

1. the Navy hospital ships sent to New York,
2. the stimulus checks,
3. The Task Force advice (ex. social distancing),
4. opposition/criticism of New York's dumb nursing home policies,
5. federal aid to hospitals,
6. travel bans (which Democrats called Trump a "racist' for),
7. Trump's advocacy of hydroxychloriquin (now proven to be effective, despite criticism from Democrats),
8. fast, continual development of a vaccine.
9. Ventilators (we now have so many we're exporting them),
10. Rapid increase in production of medical materials and tools
11. Convalescent plasma treatment


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't say, "so far," until *after* I educated you. Until then, you idiotically credited Impeached Trump for bringing the numbers from 17,052 in April to *214* last week.
> 
> _*"And a larger chart would show it even much more reduced from 17,052/wk in April, to only 214/wk in September."*_​
> 
> 
> 
> As the ROCK of WWE fame would say >>
> 
> View attachment 389665 whether I said so far or not, because that's what I meant, and if you don't like it, tough ass, pal.
> 
> And the whole silly 214 thing doesn't matter, because *the real subject matter here, *which we shouldn't allow ourselves to be diverted from, is that Trump brought the mortality rates waaay down. Doesn't matter if it was 214 in  week, or 214 on a few days of a week, or 1372 from the previous week.
> 
> Any way you shake it,* it is a huge REDUCTION in the mortality rate over the course of a few months.  *That's all that matters here. And he did it all by >>
> 
> 1. the Navy hospital ships sent to New York,
> 2. the stimulus checks,
> 3. The Task Force advice (ex. social distancing),
> 4. opposition/criticism of New York's dumb nursing home policies,
> 5. federal aid to hospitals,
> 6. travel bans (which Democrats called Trump a "racist' for),
> 7. Trump's advocacy of hydroxychloriquin (now proven to be effective, despite criticism from Democrats),
> 8. fast, continual development of a vaccine.
> 9. Ventilators (we now have so many we're exporting them),
> 10. Rapid increase in production of medical materials and tools
> 11. Convalescent plasma treatment
Click to expand...

LOLOL

You couldn't have meant that since your point was how Impeached Trump did such a great job of reducing the number from 17, 052 to 214.

And most of the stuff you credit him for in reducing the numbers are absolute bullshit. Like a vaccine. That didn't reduce the number. And stimulus checks. That didn't reduce the number. Like social distancing, he was against that as evidenced by him holding rallies where no one socially distanced. Like the Navy hospital ship which hardly got used and wasn't used at all for COVID-19. Like his travel bans, which didn't prevent anyone from coming here from China and which were done early when there were a few deaths, but even with the travel bans in place, zoomed to tens of thousands of deaths. Like HCQ, which has still not been proven to be effective. Like donating plasma, which people are doing, not Impeached Trump.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a glutton for punishment you are, gramps.
> 
> _*"If you would read the thread (Post # 4519), you wouldn't have to ask stupid questions."*_
> 
> Post #4519 is MY post, ya fucking retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 4519 ? I said *4514*, Can't you read ?
> 
> View attachment 389655 View attachment 389656
Click to expand...

Thanks for letting me know you're sooo desperate to not lose to me, you even edit your posts to correct your mistakes I point out.

And just so everyone else can laugh at you like I do ....

Here's your original post...


----------



## protectionist

candycorn said:


> Nobody reads anything you write....I did see the word "debunked".
> 
> The 149% increase in the DJIA can't be "debunked". Stop being stupid.



YOU read what I write, which is how you got to say >> _"Stop being stupid.", _when you got butthurt about my debunking your post.  And FF reads what I write, propelling him into computer forum La La Land.

And other people read what I write too.  I got positive "Thanks" ratings in Post #s 4278, 4279, 4280, 4495, 4504, 4505, 4509, 4514, 4533, 

And that's just from a small part of this thread.


----------



## TrumpSucks

kaz said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
Click to expand...

200,000 dead -- that's hyping?


----------



## TrumpSucks

jbrownson0831 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He hasnt "denigrated" me wacko and I served 25 years.  Much better than Mr Apology Obammy.  In which branch did you serve?
Click to expand...

You served (in the military, I assume)? You're a loser. You're a sucker.


----------



## TrumpSucks

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
Click to expand...

Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> You couldn't have meant that since your point was how Impeached Trump did such a great job of reducing the number from 17, 052 to 214.
> 
> And most of the stuff you credit him for in reducing the numbers are absolute bullshit. Like a vaccine. That didn't reduce the number. And stimulus checks. That didn't reduce the number. Like social distancing, he was against that as evidenced by him holding rallies where no one socially distanced. Like the Navy hospital ship which hardly got used and wasn't used at all for COVID-19. Like his travel bans, which didn't prevent anyone from coming here from China and which were done early when there were a few deaths, but even with the travel bans in place, zoomed to tens of thousands of deaths. Like HCQ, which has still not been proven to be effective. Like donating plasma, which people are doing, not Impeached Trump.


You need to be more careful in your posting >>

1.  The mortalities WERE reduced from 17,052 in mid April to 214 in mid September.  

2.  Getting started early on a vaccine IS something to credit Trump with, and when it is available and being given, it will be still more credit.  

3.  Regardless of rallies, social distancing came from the Task Force created by Trump, headed by VP Pence, and participated in by Dr, Fauci, Dr Birks, et al   




4.  The Navy ships were sent by Trump, and that was a good accomplishment from him, regardless of whether they were used or not.  If New Yorkers and Californians were to lame brain to use them that in them, nit Trump.  It's very possible they they DELIBERATELY didn't use them, because they didn't want to save lives or help sick people. They wanted, (for political reasons to make Trump look bad) the virus to be bad and get worse, just like they want the economy to be bad, which is why Pelosi presented the "ludicrous list", designed to stop the stimulus checks from being issued.

5.  Of course, the travel bans,  prevented people from coming here from China and Europe too.  Plenty of people were intending to visit here and were stopped.

6..  HCQ HAS ben proven to be effective, despite leftist media lying, as usual to try to make Trump look bad.









						Treatment with Hydroxychloroquine Cut Death Rate Significantly  in COVID-19 Patients, Henry Ford Health System Study Shows
					






					www.henryford.com
				












						Peer-reviewed study finds hydroxychloroquine effective, ‘helped save lives’
					

Hydroxychloroquine was widely denounced as dangerous and ineffective after being touted by President Trump as a treatment for the novel coronavirus, but newly released research found the drug actually works.




					www.washingtontimes.com


----------



## candycorn

protectionist said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody reads anything you write....I did see the word "debunked".
> 
> The 149% increase in the DJIA can't be "debunked". Stop being stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU read what I write, which is how you got to say >> _"Stop being stupid.", _when you got butthurt about my debunking your post.  And FF reads what I write, propelling him into computer forum La La Land.
> 
> And other people read what I write too.  I got positive "Thanks" ratings in Post #s 4278, 4279, 4280, 4495, 4504, 4505, 4509, 4514, 4533,
> 
> And that's just from a small part of this thread.
Click to expand...

The 149% increase in the DJIA can't be "debunked". Stop being stupid.


----------



## protectionist

TrumpSucks said:


> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.


Fortunately for him, they do.


----------



## protectionist

candycorn said:


> The 149% increase in the DJIA can't be "debunked". Stop being stupid.


The increase isn't debunked. What is debunked is you giving Obama the credit for it.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Poor, gramps, you edited your post *after* I laughed my ass off at you for referencing my post.
> 
> Your desperation is noted and laughed at.


A likely story.  You can't read.  

 I laugh at your laughing.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> No matter how desperate you are to pretend I didn't getcha, even editing your posts after you're caught, you still said there were 214 COVID-19 related deaths last week...


There were.  In fact, there were 214 COVID-19 related deaths, in every week that there were 214 COVID-19 related deaths or more.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Slobbers the asylum immate who actually thinks there were only 214 COVID-19 related deaths last week.


DODGES the pathetic, moronic, leftist, information-deprived OMISSION media victim, who is TERRIFIED of even looking at any of my QUIZZES FOR LIBERALS, knowing that he will be shown to be the moronic, leftist, information-deprived, OMISSION media poor soul victim, that he is.


----------



## protectionist

TrumpSucks said:


> 200,000 dead -- that's hyping?


For sure.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't have meant that since your point was how Impeached Trump did such a great job of reducing the number from 17, 052 to 214.
> 
> And most of the stuff you credit him for in reducing the numbers are absolute bullshit. Like a vaccine. That didn't reduce the number. And stimulus checks. That didn't reduce the number. Like social distancing, he was against that as evidenced by him holding rallies where no one socially distanced. Like the Navy hospital ship which hardly got used and wasn't used at all for COVID-19. Like his travel bans, which didn't prevent anyone from coming here from China and which were done early when there were a few deaths, but even with the travel bans in place, zoomed to tens of thousands of deaths. Like HCQ, which has still not been proven to be effective. Like donating plasma, which people are doing, not Impeached Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to be more careful in your posting >>
> 
> 1.  The mortalities WERE reduced from 17,052 in mid April to 214 in mid September.
> 
> 2.  Getting started early on a vaccine IS something to credit Trump with, and when it is available and being given, it will be still more credit.
> 
> 3.  Regardless of rallies, social distancing came from the Task Force created by Trump, headed by VP Pence, and participated in by Dr, Fauci, Dr Birks, et al   View attachment 389670
> 
> 4.  The Navy ships were sent by Trump, and that was a good accomplishment from him, regardless of whether they were used or not.  If New Yorkers and Californians were to lame brain to use them that in them, nit Trump.  It's very possible they they DELIBERATELY didn't use them, because they didn't want to save lives or help sick people. They wanted, (for political reasons to make Trump look bad) the virus to be bad and get worse, just like they want the economy to be bad, which is why Pelosi presented the "ludicrous list", designed to stop the stimulus checks from being issued.
> 
> 5.  Of course, the travel bans,  prevented people from coming here from China and Europe too.  Plenty of people were intending to visit here and were stopped.
> 
> 6..  HCQ HAS ben proven to be effective, despite leftist media lying, as usual to try to make Trump look bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treatment with Hydroxychloroquine Cut Death Rate Significantly  in COVID-19 Patients, Henry Ford Health System Study Shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.henryford.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peer-reviewed study finds hydroxychloroquine effective, ‘helped save lives’
> 
> 
> Hydroxychloroquine was widely denounced as dangerous and ineffective after being touted by President Trump as a treatment for the novel coronavirus, but newly released research found the drug actually works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtontimes.com
Click to expand...

_*"The mortalities WERE reduced from 17,052 in mid April to 214 in mid September"*_

Nope, they weren't.  As you've been schooled, not all the numbers are in yet.

And again, your list is bullshit. You're literally crediting Impeached Trump with lowering COVID-19 deaths with things like a vaccine -- which doesn't even exist yet.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slobbers the asylum immate who actually thinks there were only 214 COVID-19 related deaths last week.
> 
> 
> 
> DODGES the pathetic, moronic, leftist, information-deprived OMISSION media victim, who is TERRIFIED of even looking at any of my QUIZZES FOR LIBERALS, knowing that he will be shown to be the moronic, leftist, information-deprived, OMISSION media poor soul victim, that he is.
Click to expand...

LOL

I have no doubt your "quizzes" are just as crazy as you are.


----------



## candycorn

protectionist said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 149% increase in the DJIA can't be "debunked". Stop being stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> The increase isn't debunked. What is debunked is you giving Obama the credit for it.
Click to expand...

The 149% increase in the DJIA can't be "debunked".  And that growth was over 8 years.  Clearly Obama was much better for the DJIA than your blob.   Stop being stupid.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The math proves that the DJIA climbed 149% under Obama. If that is the metric one uses--and that is the metric you used--to describe the upbeat economy, it did much better under Obama than it has done under the blob.  And that was before he botched the response to Covid.
> 
> But please stick with the cartoons...it shows your 3rd grade education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you didn't understand my post 4513, which completely refuted both your previous post and this new one. Try going back to 4513, and maybe this time read it a little slower. That goes for you too Faun ( who laughably gave your dumb post a good rating)
> Or do I have to explain all over again ?   You are poor students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Drools the senile old coot who actually claimed there were only 214 COVID-19 related deaths last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pussy bitch you're a moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of right-wing loons and morons. Hi Little Reb from North Carolina...Where you from? Batcave? Whynot? Bald Head Island? Or perhaps Lizard Lick??
Click to expand...

no one was speaking about right-wing loons I'm not one 
But you will always be an ignorant irrelevant kissing the ass of the queen foreigner


----------



## bigrebnc1775

candycorn said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so senile, you don't even know how big of an idiot I made you look like. Because you’re so insane, you actually posted...
> 
> _*"to only 214/wk in September."*_​
> Shit, there were unfortunately *1151* COVID-19 related deaths just yesterday alone, but you're so senile, you actually thought there were only *214* deaths for all of last week.
> 
> And no, gramps, I didn't ignore the figures from April. I even referenced them earlier when I pointed out shutting down much of the country is what helped reduce those number since then. And actually, it was also due to social distancing and wearing masks.
> 
> So what on Earth do you _think_ Impeached Trump has done to lower those figures?
> 
> 
> 
> Already "on Earth" posted what Trump has done to lower those figures.  If you would read the thread (Post # 4514), you wouldn't have to ask stupid questions.
> 
> And if you weren't such an information-deprived victim of liberal OMISSION media you would know without having to ask.
> 
> So here is your assignment >> You are to stop watching CNN, MSNBC, PBS, ABC, NBC, CBS, and all other such liberal OMISSION media trash, and you are to watch Newsmax, the First, the Blaze, OAN Encore, and America's Voice, minimum 3 hours per day for one week, and then come back and report to me.  After that, you will make a full report of what you have learned, and I will let you know if you're still an idiot.
> 
> Now go wash out your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anybody go from watching (mainly) credible MSM sources, to uber right-wing trash sources? That's just, well, dumb...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters seek out the media that confirms their paranoia.
Click to expand...

says the one who has believed every conspiracy theory pushed by leftists controlled mainstream media.
Change your tin foil hat you need a bigger size.


----------



## candycorn

bigrebnc1775 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so senile, you don't even know how big of an idiot I made you look like. Because you’re so insane, you actually posted...
> 
> _*"to only 214/wk in September."*_​
> Shit, there were unfortunately *1151* COVID-19 related deaths just yesterday alone, but you're so senile, you actually thought there were only *214* deaths for all of last week.
> 
> And no, gramps, I didn't ignore the figures from April. I even referenced them earlier when I pointed out shutting down much of the country is what helped reduce those number since then. And actually, it was also due to social distancing and wearing masks.
> 
> So what on Earth do you _think_ Impeached Trump has done to lower those figures?
> 
> 
> 
> Already "on Earth" posted what Trump has done to lower those figures.  If you would read the thread (Post # 4514), you wouldn't have to ask stupid questions.
> 
> And if you weren't such an information-deprived victim of liberal OMISSION media you would know without having to ask.
> 
> So here is your assignment >> You are to stop watching CNN, MSNBC, PBS, ABC, NBC, CBS, and all other such liberal OMISSION media trash, and you are to watch Newsmax, the First, the Blaze, OAN Encore, and America's Voice, minimum 3 hours per day for one week, and then come back and report to me.  After that, you will make a full report of what you have learned, and I will let you know if you're still an idiot.
> 
> Now go wash out your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anybody go from watching (mainly) credible MSM sources, to uber right-wing trash sources? That's just, well, dumb...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters seek out the media that confirms their paranoia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> says the one who has believed every conspiracy theory pushed by leftists controlled mainstream media.
> Change your tin foil hat you need a bigger size.
Click to expand...

Please Blart...give some examples.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so senile, you don't even know how big of an idiot I made you look like. Because you’re so insane, you actually posted...
> 
> _*"to only 214/wk in September."*_​
> Shit, there were unfortunately *1151* COVID-19 related deaths just yesterday alone, but you're so senile, you actually thought there were only *214* deaths for all of last week.
> 
> And no, gramps, I didn't ignore the figures from April. I even referenced them earlier when I pointed out shutting down much of the country is what helped reduce those number since then. And actually, it was also due to social distancing and wearing masks.
> 
> So what on Earth do you _think_ Impeached Trump has done to lower those figures?
> 
> 
> 
> Already "on Earth" posted what Trump has done to lower those figures.  If you would read the thread (Post # 4514), you wouldn't have to ask stupid questions.
> 
> And if you weren't such an information-deprived victim of liberal OMISSION media you would know without having to ask.
> 
> So here is your assignment >> You are to stop watching CNN, MSNBC, PBS, ABC, NBC, CBS, and all other such liberal OMISSION media trash, and you are to watch Newsmax, the First, the Blaze, OAN Encore, and America's Voice, minimum 3 hours per day for one week, and then come back and report to me.  After that, you will make a full report of what you have learned, and I will let you know if you're still an idiot.
> 
> Now go wash out your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anybody go from watching (mainly) credible MSM sources, to uber right-wing trash sources? That's just, well, dumb...
Click to expand...

dumbass foreigner mainstream media is not nor has it been credible schiffty schiff sham
MUELLER TEAM scrubed all their government phones what are they hiding?
Same old shit from dumb asses like you.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Nope, they weren't.  As you've been schooled, not all the numbers are in yet.
> 
> And again, your list is bullshit. You're literally crediting Impeached Trump with lowering COVID-19 deaths with things like a vaccine -- which doesn't even exist yet.


Yes they WERE.     They were 17,052 for the week ending April 18, and they were 214 in a week in September.   You are schooled.  

Yes, I credit Trump for doing 11 different things, which I have schooled you on, in doing, as I said, getting started early on developing a vaccine, which is now just around the corner.  

Thank you President Trump.  You are welcome, Faun.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

candycorn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so senile, you don't even know how big of an idiot I made you look like. Because you’re so insane, you actually posted...
> 
> _*"to only 214/wk in September."*_​
> Shit, there were unfortunately *1151* COVID-19 related deaths just yesterday alone, but you're so senile, you actually thought there were only *214* deaths for all of last week.
> 
> And no, gramps, I didn't ignore the figures from April. I even referenced them earlier when I pointed out shutting down much of the country is what helped reduce those number since then. And actually, it was also due to social distancing and wearing masks.
> 
> So what on Earth do you _think_ Impeached Trump has done to lower those figures?
> 
> 
> 
> Already "on Earth" posted what Trump has done to lower those figures.  If you would read the thread (Post # 4514), you wouldn't have to ask stupid questions.
> 
> And if you weren't such an information-deprived victim of liberal OMISSION media you would know without having to ask.
> 
> So here is your assignment >> You are to stop watching CNN, MSNBC, PBS, ABC, NBC, CBS, and all other such liberal OMISSION media trash, and you are to watch Newsmax, the First, the Blaze, OAN Encore, and America's Voice, minimum 3 hours per day for one week, and then come back and report to me.  After that, you will make a full report of what you have learned, and I will let you know if you're still an idiot.
> 
> Now go wash out your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anybody go from watching (mainly) credible MSM sources, to uber right-wing trash sources? That's just, well, dumb...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters seek out the media that confirms their paranoia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> says the one who has believed every conspiracy theory pushed by leftists controlled mainstream media.
> Change your tin foil hat you need a bigger size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please Blart...give some examples.
Click to expand...

Blart Russia Russia Russia trump is a Russian agent lol
Trump is Putin bitch 
Change your tinfoil hat blart


----------



## protectionist

candycorn said:


> Please Blart...give some examples.


Russian collusion, Trump Ukraine, Hillary's outsourcing ads, disabled reporter, McCain, Khizir Khan, Access Hollywood tape,


----------



## bigrebnc1775

protectionist said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please Blart...give some examples.
> 
> 
> 
> Russian collusion, Trump Ukraine, Hillary's outsourcing ads, disabled reporter, McCain, Khizir Khan, Access Hollywood tape,
Click to expand...

most nutters don't realize they are nutters


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> I have no doubt your "quizzes" are just as crazy as you are.


You would have no way of doubting or knowing WHAT those QUIZZES are, because you are too terrified to even glance at them, for fear of discovering how ignorant you are about various things like crime, racism, Islamization, etc. 

This is why you are now DODGING, and not offering to take the quizzes, or any one of them.  Coward.


----------



## protectionist

bigrebnc1775 said:


> most nutters don't realize they are nutters


Exactly.  They could find out, if they would take one or more of my QUIZZES for liberals, but they're too chickenshit to go anywhere near them.


----------



## candycorn

bigrebnc1775 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so senile, you don't even know how big of an idiot I made you look like. Because you’re so insane, you actually posted...
> 
> _*"to only 214/wk in September."*_​
> Shit, there were unfortunately *1151* COVID-19 related deaths just yesterday alone, but you're so senile, you actually thought there were only *214* deaths for all of last week.
> 
> And no, gramps, I didn't ignore the figures from April. I even referenced them earlier when I pointed out shutting down much of the country is what helped reduce those number since then. And actually, it was also due to social distancing and wearing masks.
> 
> So what on Earth do you _think_ Impeached Trump has done to lower those figures?
> 
> 
> 
> Already "on Earth" posted what Trump has done to lower those figures.  If you would read the thread (Post # 4514), you wouldn't have to ask stupid questions.
> 
> And if you weren't such an information-deprived victim of liberal OMISSION media you would know without having to ask.
> 
> So here is your assignment >> You are to stop watching CNN, MSNBC, PBS, ABC, NBC, CBS, and all other such liberal OMISSION media trash, and you are to watch Newsmax, the First, the Blaze, OAN Encore, and America's Voice, minimum 3 hours per day for one week, and then come back and report to me.  After that, you will make a full report of what you have learned, and I will let you know if you're still an idiot.
> 
> Now go wash out your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anybody go from watching (mainly) credible MSM sources, to uber right-wing trash sources? That's just, well, dumb...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters seek out the media that confirms their paranoia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> says the one who has believed every conspiracy theory pushed by leftists controlled mainstream media.
> Change your tin foil hat you need a bigger size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please Blart...give some examples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blart Russia Russia Russia trump is a Russian agent lol
> Trump is Putin bitch
> Change your tinfoil hat blart
Click to expand...


The GOP controlled Senate issued a report stating that the Trump campaign did coordinate with Russian intelligence. 

Leave politics to the adults and stick to your patrolling of Waldenbooks or whatever it is you do at the mall all day.


----------



## Penelope

protectionist said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is guilty of nepotism?
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden is the king of nepotism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s How Joe Biden’s Family Got Rich While He Was Vice-President
> 
> 
> There’s a long history of politicians using their power to enrich their families, but according to Peter Schweizer, Joe Biden “emerges as the king of the sweetheart deal, with no less than f…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tolleystopics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter's Not Alone: 5 Members Of Joe Biden's Family Got Rich Through His Connections
> 
> 
> So, what happens if Dems pick Biden as their nominee only to find out he really IS as corrupt as the day is long? Because the evidence is starting to pile up against him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clashdaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CULTURE OF CORRUPTION: How five members of Joe Biden’s family got rich through his connections. – Investment Watch
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 389583
Click to expand...


No its non other but the man you worship, tramp.


----------



## Penelope

LA RAM FAN said:


> Okay I have always said I am not a trump supporter and this is why,he is blaming the fires in California along with corrupt dem newsome on poor forest management,he KNows those fires were started by the elite,that they want to burn down California.the fact he is lying not  telling the on that and going along with the corruption of newsome,does not sit well with me in the least.



I think you sound like a tramp worshipper.


protectionist said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> most nutters don't realize they are nutters
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  They could find out, if they would take one or more of my QUIZZES for liberals, but they're too chickenshit to go anywhere near them.
Click to expand...


You are both nutters.  Why because its simple, you dismiss what tramp says in the tapes, and you believe every word he sprouts, except for the tapes.


----------



## KissMy

At risk elderly & ill should social distance & wear a mask while the infection wave washes through fully opened country restaurants, bars, hotels, hair salons, businesses, schools, colleges, churches, social gatherings, etc, as happened in Sweden. Then there likely won't be another wave to infect the vulnerable population, so very few will die.

Covid-19 has already mutated into a less lethal, easier spreading airborne strain.
It really should now be called Covid-20






Here in the USA only 30% are willing to take a vaccine if available. So herd immunity will not be achieved until the infection wave washes through. We can't wait another year hoping to get a vaccine. Lets put this horrible chapter behind us A.S.A.P. before we go bankrupt!!!

live stream of busy Gekås Ullared AB, a superstore in Ullared, Sweden
RE-OPEN, this could be USA again.


----------



## jbrownson0831

TrumpSucks said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He hasnt "denigrated" me wacko and I served 25 years.  Much better than Mr Apology Obammy.  In which branch did you serve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You served (in the military, I assume)? You're a loser. You're a sucker.
Click to expand...

Correct wacko....protecting everyone in the country except you whiner.


----------



## jbrownson0831

jbrownson0831 said:


> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He hasnt "denigrated" me wacko and I served 25 years.  Much better than Mr Apology Obammy.  In which branch did you serve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You served (in the military, I assume)? You're a loser. You're a sucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct wacko....protecting everyone in the country except you whiner.
Click to expand...

You and your buddy 5 time draft dodger Sleepy Joe.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

candycorn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so senile, you don't even know how big of an idiot I made you look like. Because you’re so insane, you actually posted...
> 
> _*"to only 214/wk in September."*_​
> Shit, there were unfortunately *1151* COVID-19 related deaths just yesterday alone, but you're so senile, you actually thought there were only *214* deaths for all of last week.
> 
> And no, gramps, I didn't ignore the figures from April. I even referenced them earlier when I pointed out shutting down much of the country is what helped reduce those number since then. And actually, it was also due to social distancing and wearing masks.
> 
> So what on Earth do you _think_ Impeached Trump has done to lower those figures?
> 
> 
> 
> Already "on Earth" posted what Trump has done to lower those figures.  If you would read the thread (Post # 4514), you wouldn't have to ask stupid questions.
> 
> And if you weren't such an information-deprived victim of liberal OMISSION media you would know without having to ask.
> 
> So here is your assignment >> You are to stop watching CNN, MSNBC, PBS, ABC, NBC, CBS, and all other such liberal OMISSION media trash, and you are to watch Newsmax, the First, the Blaze, OAN Encore, and America's Voice, minimum 3 hours per day for one week, and then come back and report to me.  After that, you will make a full report of what you have learned, and I will let you know if you're still an idiot.
> 
> Now go wash out your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anybody go from watching (mainly) credible MSM sources, to uber right-wing trash sources? That's just, well, dumb...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump supporters seek out the media that confirms their paranoia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> says the one who has believed every conspiracy theory pushed by leftists controlled mainstream media.
> Change your tin foil hat you need a bigger size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please Blart...give some examples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blart Russia Russia Russia trump is a Russian agent lol
> Trump is Putin bitch
> Change your tinfoil hat blart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The GOP controlled Senate issued a report stating that the Trump campaign did coordinate with Russian intelligence.
> 
> Leave politics to the adults and stick to your patrolling of Waldenbooks or whatever it is you do at the mall all day.
Click to expand...

Poor blart hasn't gotten a bigger tinfoil hat


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, here's an idea. How about you back up your POV with facts. That is how debate works. You spout something as fact it is up to you to prove it, not the other way around. Talk about lazy....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kaz kazzes, i.e., lies. That's all he ever does.
Click to expand...


That's Faun


----------



## kaz

bravoactual said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you like the foreigner who agrees with the Democrat party on every issue just like you do.  When you agree with a foreigner who isn't straight line party position with you on every subject, then let me know and it'll be worth less than the zero you're loving someone who agrees with you on every issue is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I supposed to love those who are the complete opposite of my thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever hear the phrase, 'fellow american'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To Democrats, nothing means more than fellow Democrat.   Which Dr. Grump is to eddiew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> e
> NO, not really.  Democrats do not follow the group think of Cons.  I was opposed to that Poser HRC and caught much hell for it.  Pelosi is pretty much an empty suit.  I openly despise Feinstein.  Scchumer should never become Minority Leader, he is as vacuous a person as I've ever seen, not as bad a McChinless but he is up there.
> 
> Cons do not know how think for themselves and their herd mentality is sickening.  I am a Polically Active Democrat (10-Consecutive California Democratic Party Conventions and counting.  I do have to abide by the rules the CADEM and the DNC regarding Endorsements.  Once a candidate is endorsed I (i.e. HRC or Biden), I cannot endorse another candidate.  I can oppose the endorsed candidate, but I cannot endorse another candidate.
> 
> Republicans attack members of their own party if they do not support 45.
> 
> I am a Proud and Loud Progessive Democrat.  I am proud Veteran of Viet Nam.  I never thought I would see the day when a President of the United States would call Men Killed In Action "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*" and the Republicans encourge that behavior.  Especially when I know if a Demorat in the White House had said such a thing, the Republicans would justifiably demanding blood.  It is all kinds of fine, well, right and good for a Republican to attack Marines Killed In Action, for a Republican to attack Gold Star Families and for a Republican to denegrate the memory of fellow Republican who had been a Prisoner of War during the Viet Nam War.  It is even more disgusting to see rank and file Republicans encourage that behavior.
> 
> I think for myself.
> 
> Cons refuse to think because they are plain shit scared to do so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a great post  ,thank you and thank you for your service
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an honor to serve.  Which is something that Suck Shit Loser 45 can never say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or Bill Clinton, you forgot slick.  Oh, you don't care ...
> 
> Vietnam was a terrible war.  I don't blame anyone who didn't want to go fight a war that the politicians wouldn't let the military win.  I don't blame Clinton or Trump for not going. But I'm not a full flat out hypocrite like you do where I flip positions based on party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were brave men that went to Nam  They and their families have Americas undying love......And America needs to honor them  in any way we can
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would just settle the respect from Cons on this forum.  But in their eyes I'm a Loser and Sucker.
> 
> My Grand Father served in France in WWI, he was gassed by the Germans, he sure as hell was NOT Loser or a Sucker
> 
> My Father served WWII.  His first action was at Guadalcanal.  His last action was Okinawa, where he received a field commission signed by none other then Joseph W. "*Vinegar Joe*" Stillwell.  My Dad received the Bronze Star and the Purple Heart, he was NOT a Loser or a Sucker.
> 
> Me, I was an RTO, I humped a PRC-25 ("*Prick*" 25) in the Central Highlands of Viet Nam.  I later served at the Pentagon TeleCommunications Center (PTC) Room 5A910 (5th. Floor, Ring A, Corridor 9 Room 10) The Pentagon.  It overlooked the Hot Dog Stand, where in the summer you could get the best goddamn Milk Shakes ever.
> 
> I am very proud of my Military Service.  All 45 ever did avoid catching the clap in NYC in 1980's, he called that "*My Viet Nam*"...he is lying draft dodging suck shit coward.
Click to expand...


This is the land of hyperbole that you live in all the time.  No name sources claim Trump made a comment in private and you turn that into all conservatives think that.  And this is after all the lies the left and deep State have been caught telling about Trump.

You're an ass of a human being and stupid as shit.  Too bad the military didn't teach you to be a man.  Or in your native language, baa, baa, baa


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did back it up.  You know the Communist Manifesto you said and obviously you love the Democrat party.  If I was wrong, you could easily list off any number of Communist Manifesto planks the Democrats oppose.  But you can't.  Check and mate.  Game, set and match.   You're toast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debating Kaz style:
> 
> Kaz: The sun sets in the east, the sky is purple, men can birth babies and Crunchie the Clown is president of the US
> Me: Prove your assertions.
> Kaz: No, you prove them...
> 
> Dumbarsery at its best.
Click to expand...


Dr Grump debating style.

kaz:  The beach is comprised of sand

Dr Grump:  List every beach and every grain of sand on each beach


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I would be happy as a pig in shit, if the US never interfered in another country again I'd be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we agree then on that.  Problem is you want to vote for a guy who doesn't.   Joe has been as militaristic and meddling as anyone in either party for 47 years.   Trump has been the least militaristic US President since Carter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want to vote for either of them. Of the two, Biden in the better choice.
> Meh, Trump has trouble remembering what he had for breakfast and getting his big, fat swollen full-of-self-importance head through the door.
Click to expand...


I'm just laughing at you.  Between Trump and Biden ... Trump ... can't remember what he had for breakfast????

You're such a Democrat bigot, it's hysterical.   If Joe crapped in his pants you'd say wow, Trump craps in his pants


----------



## kaz

LA RAM FAN said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do some research on the crime bill Biden wrote and the devastating effects it had on incarceration in the black community of non-violent drug users, go ahead and do that.   If you want me to explain it all to you, pass.
> 
> Learn a basic level of history.   This isn't a substitute for your shitty government school education to teach you history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is on you to prove your POV. Don't worry, I'm not expecting you to. My expectations aren't that high. You're a soundbite Deplorable. Just parrot The Moron in Chief's soundbites with no context, or no research.
> 
> Talk about a a shitty education system. You are obviously a product of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Grump:   Here's an idea, kaz.  Spoon feed me.  Do research and provide me links and then it's up to me.  I will of course reject anything that disagrees with my beloved Democrat party.  Go ahead, kaz.  I'll sit and wait here while you do that
> 
> Yeah, you just go ahead and do that, Dr. Lazy Ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a foreigner, don't spoon feed the foreign trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare them then. Shouldn't be hard to do. Off you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can easily Google the planks of the Communist manifesto since you apparently don't know them.  You don't need me to do that, lazy ass.
> 
> So sure, tell me what planks the Democrats actually oppose.  Go ahead, try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh-uh. That's not how it works. Your plank, you prove it. I know you're a typical Deplorable - dodge and weave. You're assertion - you prove. Or are you a lazy arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not an American citizens no one should give a fuck about answering any question you have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch be like, _please don't hurt me!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE'S not an American no American owes him an explanation he can eat the shit from his queen and for that matter so can you pussy bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump's not an American, yet he's indistinguishable on the site from a New Jersey Democrat.  He's a Democrat Party worshiper in every way just like the rest of them on the site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that some on this board from other countries  can look upon us in a more truthful light than republicans here mired in the Trump swamp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Obammy Fan Club you mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very racist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually racists are the people who constantly whine about everything being racist right snowflake??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  Race baiting like bravoactual is extremely racist.  He's using race at the expense of blacks. Totally racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's really racist is AH republicans thinking the 90+% of blacks voting Dem are stupid   and more racist is republicans trying to keep blacks from voting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's stupid is an American who is functionally illiterate writing posts on message boards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were talking about Eddie right,cause you nailed it if you were.lol
Click to expand...


Yes, I was talking about Eddie. I put him on ignore for becoming as vacuous as DanielPalos.  I don't know why he started doing that.   In both cases, I asked them to just stop writing vacuous posts to me, and they both refused.  So bye bye


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Clinton attacked Afghanistan first. And Clinton was controlling northern and southern skies over Iraq, bombing them and even had boots on the ground before W took office.
> 
> Fail.  Don't you know any history?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton didn't invade either country.
> Don't you know any history?
Click to expand...


Apparently you don't.  Clinton:

1) Had no fly zones over both the north and south of Iraq

2) Had boots on the ground in Northern Iraq

3) Bombed military and communication centers.

Invading Northern Iraq isn't invading Iraq?   So if someone only invaded the South Island you'd say they didn't invade New Zealand?   

And I didn't say he invaded Afghanistan, government educated failure.  I said he attacked it.   He did.  Again, someone fires some missiles into Aukland and you don't consider that attacking New Zealand?

And YOU call ME undeducated?   Seriously, learn some history.

And you're justifying that while you just said you oppose US involvement and Clinton got us deeper and deeper while Trump is lessening our involvement and you STILL worship the Democrat party.

You're an empty headed chick.  I hope you're hot, you're not making a living except on your back.  Sheesh man


----------



## kaz

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I would be happy as a pig in shit, if the US never interfered in another country again I'd be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we agree then on that.  Problem is you want to vote for a guy who doesn't.   Joe has been as militaristic and meddling as anyone in either party for 47 years.   Trump has been the least militaristic US President since Carter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want to vote for either of them. Of the two, Biden in the better choice.
> Meh, Trump has trouble remembering what he had for breakfast and getting his big, fat swollen full-of-self-importance head through the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Comedy gold, I respect that you are not going to vote for either of them,that’s what I have done most my life knowing both parties were corrupt and one in the same,I took a chance that trump was differerent though than the past corrupt Republican presidents reagan,Nixon and bush though the fact he was not a career politician and he has been better than I thought he would be,he is a RINO,not part of the corrupt repub party which is why bush and Romney hate him the fact he is not a globalist as them.
> 
> he is the first potus sense carter to not start any new wars and the fact biden went along with whatever mass muderer Obama did,only an idiot would say biden is better.comedy gold,the alternative of trump is far better than globalist biden as also he was the far better alternative to hitlery,the clintons are mass murderers as well which is why warmonger Obama picked her for his cabinet.lol
Click to expand...


Dr Grump would vote for Biden early and often, he's lying


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Clinton attacked Afghanistan first. And Clinton was controlling northern and southern skies over Iraq, bombing them and even had boots on the ground before W took office.
> 
> Fail.  Don't you know any history?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton didn't invade either country.
> Don't you know any history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow  are you ever retarded.clinton learned from that other mass murderer Nixon how to start a war to get everybody’s attention away from a scandal starting the war in Bosnia to get everyone’s attention away from Monica mt braindead.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dayum, you freaks are fucking retarded.
> 
> Bosnia: 1995
> Lewinsky: 1998
> 
> To your credit, you are crazy enough to b'lieve Clinton took actions in 1995 to distract from a scandal that broke in 1998. It involved time travel, didn't it, freak?
Click to expand...


LA RAM remembers what happened right, but you're right that he is referring to the wrong conflict.

Clinton attacked The Sudan and Afghanistan to wag the dog, not Bosnia.  As you accurately said Bosnia was earlier.  Then you didn't know that LA Ram meant to say The Sudan and Afghanistan, so you really didn't know either


----------



## kaz

TrumpSucks said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 200,000 dead -- that's hyping?
Click to expand...


The way the Democrats did it blaming Trump for a virus, undercutting him every step of the way, constantly calling him racist while he was trying to restrict the movement of the pandemic, attacking him for not shutting down the economy at the same time as attacking him for the first shut down, attacking him for overriding the States and not overriding them at the same time?

Fuck yeah that's hyping


----------



## basquebromance

Trump should try turning off FOX News and run the country for a change


----------



## jbrownson0831

basquebromance said:


> Trump should try turning off FOX News and run the country for a change


Stay hiding in your basement with your little mask and dont worry about it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

TrumpSucks said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
Click to expand...

Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> Seems bravo and faun understood what I wrote What can't you understand ?


of course they do, they don't have a brain either.


----------



## eddiew

jc456 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems bravo and faun understood what I wrote What can't you understand ?
> 
> 
> 
> of course they do, they don't have a brain either.
Click to expand...

LOL Good one JC  That's like the pos Trump saying he's smarter than the scientists   Wearing your mask ?? Hope not     Keep listening to your jackass,   and I insult jackasses


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems bravo and faun understood what I wrote What can't you understand ?
> 
> 
> 
> of course they do, they don't have a brain either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Good one JC  That's like the pos Trump saying he's smarter than the scientists   Wearing your mask ?? Hope not     Keep listening to your jackass,   and I insult jackasses
Click to expand...

Just how "smart" are the scientists here?  Are they the same ones who told us our planet would be underwater 10 years ago?  Hope not....


----------



## jc456

kaz said:


> And YOU call ME undeducated? Seriously, learn some history.


he can't he's a foreign troll.


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems bravo and faun understood what I wrote What can't you understand ?
> 
> 
> 
> of course they do, they don't have a brain either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Good one JC  That's like the pos Trump saying he's smarter than the scientists   Wearing your mask ?? Hope not     Keep listening to your jackass,   and I insult jackasses
Click to expand...

well he is.  why do glasses fog up when worn with a mask? you all won't answer, why?


----------



## eddiew

jc456 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems bravo and faun understood what I wrote What can't you understand ?
> 
> 
> 
> of course they do, they don't have a brain either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Good one JC  That's like the pos Trump saying he's smarter than the scientists   Wearing your mask ?? Hope not     Keep listening to your jackass,   and I insult jackasses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well he is.  why do glasses fog up when worn with a mask? you all won't answer, why?
Click to expand...

Mine don't


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems bravo and faun understood what I wrote What can't you understand ?
> 
> 
> 
> of course they do, they don't have a brain either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Good one JC  That's like the pos Trump saying he's smarter than the scientists   Wearing your mask ?? Hope not     Keep listening to your jackass,   and I insult jackasses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well he is.  why do glasses fog up when worn with a mask? you all won't answer, why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine don't
Click to expand...

How would you know, they are a wacko shade of rose colored....


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
Click to expand...

The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
Click to expand...

Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
Click to expand...

Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
Click to expand...

The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
Click to expand...

Traitor, your opinion is worthless. Hell awaits.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
Click to expand...

Thanks to China. Who is losing their homes? People in Democrat cities that are burning down? Those people?


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
Click to expand...

LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos


----------



## jbrownson0831

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks to China. Who is losing their homes? People in Democrat cities that are burning down? Those people?
Click to expand...

People who refuse to get one of the available jobs and pay their rent.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
Click to expand...

Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks to China. Who is losing their homes? People in Democrat cities that are burning down? Those people?
Click to expand...

How are all your  friends in Israel doing ?? Decided to put masks back on?? Trump doesn't agree . And those who can't pay their mortgages or rent are losing their homes     Trump is slime ,,a leader to less than half of America


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks to China. Who is losing their homes? People in Democrat cities that are burning down? Those people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are all your  friends in Israel doing ?? Decided to put masks back on?? Trump doesn't agree . And those who can't pay their mortgages or rent are losing their homes     Trump is slime ,,a leader to less than half of America
Click to expand...

Who would that be? Foreclosures have been halted. Trump is your President. You’re a still a traitor. My friends and family in Israel are great. Thank you for asking.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks to China. Who is losing their homes? People in Democrat cities that are burning down? Those people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are all your  friends in Israel doing ?? Decided to put masks back on?? Trump doesn't agree . And those who can't pay their mortgages or rent are losing their homes     Trump is slime ,,a leader to less than half of America
Click to expand...

Yes people who dont pay their rent will lose their homes....go back to work there are lots of jobs.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks to China. Who is losing their homes? People in Democrat cities that are burning down? Those people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are all your  friends in Israel doing ?? Decided to put masks back on?? Trump doesn't agree . And those who can't pay their mortgages or rent are losing their homes     Trump is slime ,,a leader to less than half of America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes people who dont pay their rent will lose their homes....go back to work there are lots of jobs.
Click to expand...

Renters don’t own. If they cannot work in say NYC that’s due to DeBlasio not Trump. We should be fully open now and people should be treated like adults.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks to China. Who is losing their homes? People in Democrat cities that are burning down? Those people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are all your  friends in Israel doing ?? Decided to put masks back on?? Trump doesn't agree . And those who can't pay their mortgages or rent are losing their homes     Trump is slime ,,a leader to less than half of America
Click to expand...

You voted for DeBlasio but have the audacity to criticize DJT? LOL. Idiot traitor.


----------



## jbrownson0831

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks to China. Who is losing their homes? People in Democrat cities that are burning down? Those people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are all your  friends in Israel doing ?? Decided to put masks back on?? Trump doesn't agree . And those who can't pay their mortgages or rent are losing their homes     Trump is slime ,,a leader to less than half of America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes people who dont pay their rent will lose their homes....go back to work there are lots of jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Renters don’t own. If they cannot work in say NYC that’s due to DeBlasio not Trump. We should be fully open now and people should be treated like adults.
Click to expand...

Gotcha and true....homeowners have other options too besides the government....but not sure why available jobs aren't being filled we have several with good pay and benefits.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
Click to expand...

_*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_



The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead. 






More cases means more deaths.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
Click to expand...

Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.


----------



## jbrownson0831

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.
Click to expand...

Remember when libbers were crying that millions more were infected early on but no tests to prove it?  Now the tests are proving it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
Click to expand...

We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?









						India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
					

With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.
Click to expand...

Retard, that doesn't alter the fact that you just said more cases are good. And I wear a mask in public for the protection of others. You're a con, so you won't understand.


----------



## jbrownson0831

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
Click to expand...

That's just it.....they whined when we didn't test, then whined louder when we tested more than anyone on the globe.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard, that doesn't alter the fact that you just said more cases are good. And I wear a mask in public for the protection of others. You're a con, so you won't understand.
Click to expand...

More cases but fewer deaths is good as it gets us closer to herd immunity. I donate plasma to help, what do you do other than insult people on message boards? A vaccine means everyone gets it. That is how it works. LOL

You're so stupid it hurts. And you're literal. If I told you my head hurts like hell you would ask me to prove to you that hell exists. Idiot.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard, that doesn't alter the fact that you just said more cases are good. And I wear a mask in public for the protection of others. You're a con, so you won't understand.
Click to expand...

I don't go around coughing and sneezing in other  peoples faces.  Plus expanding testing gives us a much more accurate picture of infections......like your bunch said early on.  More testing gives you more positives for people who have it and already had it.  So more cases is good because you cannot have more tests without more positives.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
Click to expand...

There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.

Cases per million...

USA .... 20,634
India ..... 3,718

Deaths per million...

USA .... 608
India ..... 60









						COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's simy no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
Click to expand...

I gave you an article that India is on pace to eclipse us and take away Leftist states like NY, NJ and MA and where do we stand in terms of deaths per cases?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
Click to expand...

Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
Click to expand...

Tests per million.......US 283,570.....India 42,977.


----------



## jbrownson0831

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tests per million.......US 283,570.....India 42,977.
Click to expand...

So wait.....this means if you test more you get......


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard, that doesn't alter the fact that you just said more cases are good. And I wear a mask in public for the protection of others. You're a con, so you won't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More cases but fewer deaths is good as it gets us closer to herd immunity. I donate plasma to help, what do you do other than insult people on message boards? A vaccine means everyone gets it. That is how it works. LOL
> 
> You're so stupid it hurts. And you're literal. If I told you my head hurts like hell you would ask me to prove to you that hell exists. Idiot.
Click to expand...

*"More cases but fewer deaths..."*

My G-d, your undersized brain is screwed in backwards. More cases equals more deaths. Period. And to reach herd mentality would result in millions dying.


----------



## jbrownson0831

jbrownson0831 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tests per million.......US 283,570.....India 42,977.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So wait.....this means if you test more you get......
Click to expand...

And India's positive percent is 8.6 while the US is 7.3


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard, that doesn't alter the fact that you just said more cases are good. And I wear a mask in public for the protection of others. You're a con, so you won't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More cases but fewer deaths is good as it gets us closer to herd immunity. I donate plasma to help, what do you do other than insult people on message boards? A vaccine means everyone gets it. That is how it works. LOL
> 
> You're so stupid it hurts. And you're literal. If I told you my head hurts like hell you would ask me to prove to you that hell exists. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"More cases but fewer deaths..."*
> 
> My G-d, your undersized brain is screwed in backwards. More cases equals more deaths. Period. And to reach herd mentality would result in millions dying.
Click to expand...

But the person who is going to die, dies anyway whether tested or not.  Testing proves that fewer and fewer are actually dying because of the leftyvirus.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard, that doesn't alter the fact that you just said more cases are good. And I wear a mask in public for the protection of others. You're a con, so you won't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't go around coughing and sneezing in other  peoples faces.  Plus expanding testing gives us a much more accurate picture of infections......like your bunch said early on.  More testing gives you more positives for people who have it and already had it.  So more cases is good because you cannot have more tests without more positives.
Click to expand...

You don't have to sneeze in someone's face to pass it. 





Like I said, you're a con, so so can't understand.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard, that doesn't alter the fact that you just said more cases are good. And I wear a mask in public for the protection of others. You're a con, so you won't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't go around coughing and sneezing in other  peoples faces.  Plus expanding testing gives us a much more accurate picture of infections......like your bunch said early on.  More testing gives you more positives for people who have it and already had it.  So more cases is good because you cannot have more tests without more positives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to sneeze in someone's face to pass it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you're a con, so so can't understand.
Click to expand...

Yes, an America lover not some wacked out hypochondriac wearing a mask hiding in my basement.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's simy no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you an article that India is on pace to eclipse us and take away Leftist states like NY, NJ and MA and where do we stand in terms of deaths per cases?
Click to expand...

Those comparisons are meaningless if you're going to ignore population size.

You really should stay away from numbers before you hurt yourself.


----------



## jbrownson0831

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard, that doesn't alter the fact that you just said more cases are good. And I wear a mask in public for the protection of others. You're a con, so you won't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't go around coughing and sneezing in other  peoples faces.  Plus expanding testing gives us a much more accurate picture of infections......like your bunch said early on.  More testing gives you more positives for people who have it and already had it.  So more cases is good because you cannot have more tests without more positives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to sneeze in someone's face to pass it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you're a con, so so can't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, an America lover not some wacked out hypochondriac wearing a mask hiding in my basement.
Click to expand...

Your numbers don't stand up to scrutiny libber.....


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's simy no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you an article that India is on pace to eclipse us and take away Leftist states like NY, NJ and MA and where do we stand in terms of deaths per cases?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those comparisons are meaningless if you're going to ignore population size.
> 
> You really should stay away from numbers before you hurt yourself.
Click to expand...

My numbers were per million just like yours.


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems bravo and faun understood what I wrote What can't you understand ?
> 
> 
> 
> of course they do, they don't have a brain either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Good one JC  That's like the pos Trump saying he's smarter than the scientists   Wearing your mask ?? Hope not     Keep listening to your jackass,   and I insult jackasses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well he is.  why do glasses fog up when worn with a mask? you all won't answer, why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine don't
Click to expand...

mine do.  So does everyone else I've asked.  why would that be?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard, that doesn't alter the fact that you just said more cases are good. And I wear a mask in public for the protection of others. You're a con, so you won't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More cases but fewer deaths is good as it gets us closer to herd immunity. I donate plasma to help, what do you do other than insult people on message boards? A vaccine means everyone gets it. That is how it works. LOL
> 
> You're so stupid it hurts. And you're literal. If I told you my head hurts like hell you would ask me to prove to you that hell exists. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"More cases but fewer deaths..."*
> 
> My G-d, your undersized brain is screwed in backwards. More cases equals more deaths. Period. And to reach herd mentality would result in millions dying.
Click to expand...

Nope. Not necessarily. It depends who gets "sick"....Captain literal. 

If 100 20-years olds get sick in room A and 10 80-year olds get sick in room B....which room is likely to have more deaths? Take your time.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.

As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's simy no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you an article that India is on pace to eclipse us and take away Leftist states like NY, NJ and MA and where do we stand in terms of deaths per cases?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those comparisons are meaningless if you're going to ignore population size.
> 
> You really should stay away from numbers before you hurt yourself.
Click to expand...

Population size? Florida and Texas are pretty sizeable last I checked. Especially compared to MA, CT and RI.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
Click to expand...

Some? You mean MOST. 

What hotspots? The red states are still nowhere near what NY, NJ, CT and MA produced in terms of deaths per 10k.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
Click to expand...

But the current "hotspots" arent making idiotic decisions and have the low mortality rates they have always had.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the current "hotspots" arent making idiotic decisions and have the low mortality rates they have always had.
Click to expand...

Idiot Faun believes India has all these cases but China doesn't.


----------



## jbrownson0831

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the current "hotspots" arent making idiotic decisions and have the low mortality rates they have always had.
Click to expand...

609 deaths per million in Florida is a tad lower than the 1704 and 1821 put up by those popular Dem governors in the northeast.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard, that doesn't alter the fact that you just said more cases are good. And I wear a mask in public for the protection of others. You're a con, so you won't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More cases but fewer deaths is good as it gets us closer to herd immunity. I donate plasma to help, what do you do other than insult people on message boards? A vaccine means everyone gets it. That is how it works. LOL
> 
> You're so stupid it hurts. And you're literal. If I told you my head hurts like hell you would ask me to prove to you that hell exists. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"More cases but fewer deaths..."*
> 
> My G-d, your undersized brain is screwed in backwards. More cases equals more deaths. Period. And to reach herd mentality would result in millions dying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the person who is going to die, dies anyway whether tested or not.  Testing proves that fewer and fewer are actually dying because of the leftyvirus.
Click to expand...

People dying from it die whether or not they're tested. Testing doesn't change that. What testing does is it gives us a more accurate mortality rate.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard, that doesn't alter the fact that you just said more cases are good. And I wear a mask in public for the protection of others. You're a con, so you won't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More cases but fewer deaths is good as it gets us closer to herd immunity. I donate plasma to help, what do you do other than insult people on message boards? A vaccine means everyone gets it. That is how it works. LOL
> 
> You're so stupid it hurts. And you're literal. If I told you my head hurts like hell you would ask me to prove to you that hell exists. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"More cases but fewer deaths..."*
> 
> My G-d, your undersized brain is screwed in backwards. More cases equals more deaths. Period. And to reach herd mentality would result in millions dying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the person who is going to die, dies anyway whether tested or not.  Testing proves that fewer and fewer are actually dying because of the leftyvirus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People dying from it die whether or not they're tested. Testing doesn't change that. What testing does is it gives us a more accurate mortality rate.
Click to expand...

Now you are saying what I said.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard, that doesn't alter the fact that you just said more cases are good. And I wear a mask in public for the protection of others. You're a con, so you won't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't go around coughing and sneezing in other  peoples faces.  Plus expanding testing gives us a much more accurate picture of infections......like your bunch said early on.  More testing gives you more positives for people who have it and already had it.  So more cases is good because you cannot have more tests without more positives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to sneeze in someone's face to pass it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you're a con, so so can't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, an America lover not some wacked out hypochondriac wearing a mask hiding in my basement.
Click to expand...

If you have a masked hypochondriac in your basement, you have bigger problems


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard, that doesn't alter the fact that you just said more cases are good. And I wear a mask in public for the protection of others. You're a con, so you won't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't go around coughing and sneezing in other  peoples faces.  Plus expanding testing gives us a much more accurate picture of infections......like your bunch said early on.  More testing gives you more positives for people who have it and already had it.  So more cases is good because you cannot have more tests without more positives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to sneeze in someone's face to pass it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you're a con, so so can't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, an America lover not some wacked out hypochondriac wearing a mask hiding in my basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your numbers don't stand up to scrutiny libber.....
Click to expand...

Now you're talking to yourself..


----------



## jc456

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
Click to expand...

they don't get it.  the more positive cases without symptoms shows how weak the virus really is.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's simy no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you an article that India is on pace to eclipse us and take away Leftist states like NY, NJ and MA and where do we stand in terms of deaths per cases?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those comparisons are meaningless if you're going to ignore population size.
> 
> You really should stay away from numbers before you hurt yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My numbers were per million just like yours.
Click to expand...

So?


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard, that doesn't alter the fact that you just said more cases are good. And I wear a mask in public for the protection of others. You're a con, so you won't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't go around coughing and sneezing in other  peoples faces.  Plus expanding testing gives us a much more accurate picture of infections......like your bunch said early on.  More testing gives you more positives for people who have it and already had it.  So more cases is good because you cannot have more tests without more positives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to sneeze in someone's face to pass it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you're a con, so so can't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, an America lover not some wacked out hypochondriac wearing a mask hiding in my basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have a masked hypochondriac in your basement, you have bigger problems
Click to expand...

Nope not me.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard, that doesn't alter the fact that you just said more cases are good. And I wear a mask in public for the protection of others. You're a con, so you won't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't go around coughing and sneezing in other  peoples faces.  Plus expanding testing gives us a much more accurate picture of infections......like your bunch said early on.  More testing gives you more positives for people who have it and already had it.  So more cases is good because you cannot have more tests without more positives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to sneeze in someone's face to pass it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you're a con, so so can't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, an America lover not some wacked out hypochondriac wearing a mask hiding in my basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your numbers don't stand up to scrutiny libber.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're talking to yourself..
Click to expand...

Just trying to help....


----------



## jbrownson0831

jc456 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they don't get it.  the more positive cases without symptoms shows how weak the virus really is.
Click to expand...

I am pretty sure they get it but it ruins their latest cause against the President....so they don't like it.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard, that doesn't alter the fact that you just said more cases are good. And I wear a mask in public for the protection of others. You're a con, so you won't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More cases but fewer deaths is good as it gets us closer to herd immunity. I donate plasma to help, what do you do other than insult people on message boards? A vaccine means everyone gets it. That is how it works. LOL
> 
> You're so stupid it hurts. And you're literal. If I told you my head hurts like hell you would ask me to prove to you that hell exists. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"More cases but fewer deaths..."*
> 
> My G-d, your undersized brain is screwed in backwards. More cases equals more deaths. Period. And to reach herd mentality would result in millions dying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Not necessarily. It depends who gets "sick"....Captain literal.
> 
> If 100 20-years olds get sick in room A and 10 80-year olds get sick in room B....which room is likely to have more deaths? Take your time.
Click to expand...

Imbecile, herd mentality requires some 80% get infected. That's going to kill millions, not just 10 80 year olds in a room. And even Impeached Trump pointed out achieving herd mentality would come at a cost of millions of lives. And you know him, he would never say something like that which could cause a panic.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some? You mean MOST.
> 
> What hotspots? The red states are still nowhere near what NY, NJ, CT and MA produced in terms of deaths per 10k.
Click to expand...

No, I mean some.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard, that doesn't alter the fact that you just said more cases are good. And I wear a mask in public for the protection of others. You're a con, so you won't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More cases but fewer deaths is good as it gets us closer to herd immunity. I donate plasma to help, what do you do other than insult people on message boards? A vaccine means everyone gets it. That is how it works. LOL
> 
> You're so stupid it hurts. And you're literal. If I told you my head hurts like hell you would ask me to prove to you that hell exists. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"More cases but fewer deaths..."*
> 
> My G-d, your undersized brain is screwed in backwards. More cases equals more deaths. Period. And to reach herd mentality would result in millions dying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Not necessarily. It depends who gets "sick"....Captain literal.
> 
> If 100 20-years olds get sick in room A and 10 80-year olds get sick in room B....which room is likely to have more deaths? Take your time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, herd mentality requires some 80% get infected. That's going to kill millions, not just 10 80 year olds in a room. And even Impeached Trump pointed out achieving herd mentality would come at a cost of millions of lives. And you know him, he would never say something like that which could cause a panic.
Click to expand...

I thought the "kill millions" talking point had already been buried...wasn't that from one of your "experts"???


----------



## Care4all

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some? You mean MOST.
> 
> What hotspots? The red states are still nowhere near what NY, NJ, CT and MA produced in terms of deaths per 10k.
Click to expand...

Of course they are not as big as the NYC metro area states.....  the virus from all those coming home from Europe, carrying the disease, came in through their airports and spread like wildfire in their compact population centers.....  And by complete surprise!

Florida had months before they became a hotspot, and mask wearing was in place, for the most part, and Florida had fair warning on what was happening in nursing homes etc....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard, that doesn't alter the fact that you just said more cases are good. And I wear a mask in public for the protection of others. You're a con, so you won't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More cases but fewer deaths is good as it gets us closer to herd immunity. I donate plasma to help, what do you do other than insult people on message boards? A vaccine means everyone gets it. That is how it works. LOL
> 
> You're so stupid it hurts. And you're literal. If I told you my head hurts like hell you would ask me to prove to you that hell exists. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"More cases but fewer deaths..."*
> 
> My G-d, your undersized brain is screwed in backwards. More cases equals more deaths. Period. And to reach herd mentality would result in millions dying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Not necessarily. It depends who gets "sick"....Captain literal.
> 
> If 100 20-years olds get sick in room A and 10 80-year olds get sick in room B....which room is likely to have more deaths? Take your time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, herd mentality requires some 80% get infected. That's going to kill millions, not just 10 80 year olds in a room. And even Impeached Trump pointed out achieving herd mentality would come at a cost of millions of lives. And you know him, he would never say something like that which could cause a panic.
Click to expand...

Herd mentality? Nope some studies show that 40% is sufficient. And you didn't answer my question. How convenient.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the current "hotspots" arent making idiotic decisions and have the low mortality rates they have always had.
Click to expand...

Well that's not true. Early on states like NY & NJ had numbers through the roof, whereas FL was relatively low. Then a few months ago after FL reopened, the numbers here skyrocketed. We had to go through another partial shutdown to bring the numbers back down.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Care4all said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some? You mean MOST.
> 
> What hotspots? The red states are still nowhere near what NY, NJ, CT and MA produced in terms of deaths per 10k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they are not as big as the NYC metro area states.....  the virus from all those coming home from Europe, carrying the disease, came in through their airports and spread like wildfire in their compact population centers.....  And by complete surprise!
> 
> Florida had months before they became a hotspot, and mask wearing was in place, for the most part, and Florida had fair warning on what was happening in nursing homes etc....
Click to expand...

How about MA, CT, RI....pretty small states and still more deaths than TX and Fla?


----------



## jbrownson0831

Care4all said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some? You mean MOST.
> 
> What hotspots? The red states are still nowhere near what NY, NJ, CT and MA produced in terms of deaths per 10k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they are not as big as the NYC metro area states.....  the virus from all those coming home from Europe, carrying the disease, came in through their airports and spread like wildfire in their compact population centers.....  And by complete surprise!
> 
> Florida had months before they became a hotspot, and mask wearing was in place, for the most part, and Florida had fair warning on what was happening in nursing homes etc....
Click to expand...

And so Florida has a very low mortality rate and deaths/capita compared to the idiot northeast and their inept Dem governors...agreed.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the current "hotspots" arent making idiotic decisions and have the low mortality rates they have always had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not true. Early on states like NY & NJ had numbers through the roof, whereas FL was relatively low. Then a few months ago after FL reopened, the numbers here skyrocketed. We had to go through another partial shutdown to bring the numbers back down.
Click to expand...

"skyrocketted"....what are the deaths now. Compare Fla to MA, CT and RI. Same with TX.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the current "hotspots" arent making idiotic decisions and have the low mortality rates they have always had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not true. Early on states like NY & NJ had numbers through the roof, whereas FL was relatively low. Then a few months ago after FL reopened, the numbers here skyrocketed. We had to go through another partial shutdown to bring the numbers back down.
Click to expand...

...and Florida always had a low mortality rate.  Not 8%


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the current "hotspots" arent making idiotic decisions and have the low mortality rates they have always had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot Faun believes India has all these cases but China doesn't.
> 
> View attachment 389816
Click to expand...

How sad you have to lie to try and make a point. No, I believe China is lying about their numbers.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the current "hotspots" arent making idiotic decisions and have the low mortality rates they have always had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 609 deaths per million in Florida is a tad lower than the 1704 and 1821 put up by those popular Dem governors in the northeast.
Click to expand...

I already addressed that. Try to pay attention.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the current "hotspots" arent making idiotic decisions and have the low mortality rates they have always had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot Faun believes India has all these cases but China doesn't.
> 
> View attachment 389816
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How sad you have to lie to try and make a point. No, I believe China is lying about their numbers.
Click to expand...

Since when? Show a link where you called them liars since you keep saying the US has the most cases.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard, that doesn't alter the fact that you just said more cases are good. And I wear a mask in public for the protection of others. You're a con, so you won't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More cases but fewer deaths is good as it gets us closer to herd immunity. I donate plasma to help, what do you do other than insult people on message boards? A vaccine means everyone gets it. That is how it works. LOL
> 
> You're so stupid it hurts. And you're literal. If I told you my head hurts like hell you would ask me to prove to you that hell exists. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"More cases but fewer deaths..."*
> 
> My G-d, your undersized brain is screwed in backwards. More cases equals more deaths. Period. And to reach herd mentality would result in millions dying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the person who is going to die, dies anyway whether tested or not.  Testing proves that fewer and fewer are actually dying because of the leftyvirus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People dying from it die whether or not they're tested. Testing doesn't change that. What testing does is it gives us a more accurate mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are saying what I said.
Click to expand...

LOL

Uh, no, I'm not. You're saying more people dying from it is good. I am not saying that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the current "hotspots" arent making idiotic decisions and have the low mortality rates they have always had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 609 deaths per million in Florida is a tad lower than the 1704 and 1821 put up by those popular Dem governors in the northeast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already addressed that. Try to pay attention.
Click to expand...

Tad? I thought every life was precious. Face it, a picture says a 1000 words. Blue states messed this up badly.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the current "hotspots" arent making idiotic decisions and have the low mortality rates they have always had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 609 deaths per million in Florida is a tad lower than the 1704 and 1821 put up by those popular Dem governors in the northeast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already addressed that. Try to pay attention.
Click to expand...

But that was incorrect babble.  Inept leadership causes massive deaths like in NY and NJ.....conditions in their states before any virus ever hit for one.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard, that doesn't alter the fact that you just said more cases are good. And I wear a mask in public for the protection of others. You're a con, so you won't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More cases but fewer deaths is good as it gets us closer to herd immunity. I donate plasma to help, what do you do other than insult people on message boards? A vaccine means everyone gets it. That is how it works. LOL
> 
> You're so stupid it hurts. And you're literal. If I told you my head hurts like hell you would ask me to prove to you that hell exists. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"More cases but fewer deaths..."*
> 
> My G-d, your undersized brain is screwed in backwards. More cases equals more deaths. Period. And to reach herd mentality would result in millions dying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the person who is going to die, dies anyway whether tested or not.  Testing proves that fewer and fewer are actually dying because of the leftyvirus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People dying from it die whether or not they're tested. Testing doesn't change that. What testing does is it gives us a more accurate mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are saying what I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Uh, no, I'm not. You're saying more people dying from it is good. I am not saying that.
Click to expand...

Helps the SS deficit but no its not good but I also don't trust the data.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard, that doesn't alter the fact that you just said more cases are good. And I wear a mask in public for the protection of others. You're a con, so you won't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More cases but fewer deaths is good as it gets us closer to herd immunity. I donate plasma to help, what do you do other than insult people on message boards? A vaccine means everyone gets it. That is how it works. LOL
> 
> You're so stupid it hurts. And you're literal. If I told you my head hurts like hell you would ask me to prove to you that hell exists. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"More cases but fewer deaths..."*
> 
> My G-d, your undersized brain is screwed in backwards. More cases equals more deaths. Period. And to reach herd mentality would result in millions dying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the person who is going to die, dies anyway whether tested or not.  Testing proves that fewer and fewer are actually dying because of the leftyvirus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People dying from it die whether or not they're tested. Testing doesn't change that. What testing does is it gives us a more accurate mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are saying what I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Uh, no, I'm not. You're saying more people dying from it is good. I am not saying that.
Click to expand...

I said more cases which result from more testing is good.  You made up the other.


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they don't get it.  the more positive cases without symptoms shows how weak the virus really is.
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck, it doesn't alter the actual mortality rate. It only gives us a more accurate mortality rate.

More positive cases results in more deaths. It's sad that you cons can't understand that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they don't get it.  the more positive cases without symptoms shows how weak the virus really is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, it doesn't alter the actual mortality rate. It only gives us a more accurate mortality rate.
> 
> More positive cases results in more deaths. It's sad that you cons can't understand that.
Click to expand...

Again, which room has more deaths (more than likely) A or B?


----------



## Care4all

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard, that doesn't alter the fact that you just said more cases are good. And I wear a mask in public for the protection of others. You're a con, so you won't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More cases but fewer deaths is good as it gets us closer to herd immunity. I donate plasma to help, what do you do other than insult people on message boards? A vaccine means everyone gets it. That is how it works. LOL
> 
> You're so stupid it hurts. And you're literal. If I told you my head hurts like hell you would ask me to prove to you that hell exists. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"More cases but fewer deaths..."*
> 
> My G-d, your undersized brain is screwed in backwards. More cases equals more deaths. Period. And to reach herd mentality would result in millions dying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Not necessarily. It depends who gets "sick"....Captain literal.
> 
> If 100 20-years olds get sick in room A and 10 80-year olds get sick in room B....which room is likely to have more deaths? Take your time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, herd mentality requires some 80% get infected. That's going to kill millions, not just 10 80 year olds in a room. And even Impeached Trump pointed out achieving herd mentality would come at a cost of millions of lives. And you know him, he would never say something like that which could cause a panic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the "kill millions" talking point had already been buried...wasn't that from one of your "experts"???
Click to expand...

the only person I ever heard about the millions that could be killed was from Trump, in a press conference for covid...where Trump mentioned it and said something lime, So if only 100,000 die, I guess that should be considered good....  paraphrasing him.  Apparently, the 1 to 2 million estimate is if we did nothing to contain the virus.....  but going in to the Stay at Home mode, then afterwards masking, containment of the virus, kept numbers in the hundreds of thousands vs millions.

But I am hearing the numbers in the millions of dead in estimates again, because the Trump admin decided to give up, on virus containment and protection and are going for killing millions, by basically doing nothing, and going for the years long process of herd immunity....without a vaccine!


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they don't get it.  the more positive cases without symptoms shows how weak the virus really is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, it doesn't alter the actual mortality rate. It only gives us a more accurate mortality rate.
> 
> More positive cases results in more deaths. It's sad that you cons can't understand that.
Click to expand...

But you made fun of the President when he suggested to do fewer tests if you didn't want more cases.  And now you are saying the same thing.....


----------



## protectionist

candycorn said:


> The 149% increase in the DJIA can't be "debunked".  And that growth was over 8 years.  Clearly Obama was much better for the DJIA than your blob.   Stop being stupid.



That's like saying a baseball hitter's batting average had a 149% increase, from hitting .079 to hitting .118.  The result ?  He'd be replaced by a 12 year old kid from the Little League, who would do better than that.

So you want to look at the Dow Jones, do you ? OK.   Here are the averages of Obama and Trump.    

Obama - 13,226

Trump -  24,589









						Dow Jones Industrial Average Historical Prices, 2007-2020 - knoema.com
					

Dow Jones Industrial Average (DJI) along with S&P 500 and NASDAQ Composite indices is one of the most widely quoted benchmark indices in the world which is considered to be a barometer of the US economic status. The index tracks the performance of 30 large publicly traded companies (or blue...




					knoema.com
				




Advice:  If you want to compare Obama and Trump, and Obama is your favorite, economics is not where you wanna be.

We can also talk GDPs if you like.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Care4all said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard, that doesn't alter the fact that you just said more cases are good. And I wear a mask in public for the protection of others. You're a con, so you won't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More cases but fewer deaths is good as it gets us closer to herd immunity. I donate plasma to help, what do you do other than insult people on message boards? A vaccine means everyone gets it. That is how it works. LOL
> 
> You're so stupid it hurts. And you're literal. If I told you my head hurts like hell you would ask me to prove to you that hell exists. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"More cases but fewer deaths..."*
> 
> My G-d, your undersized brain is screwed in backwards. More cases equals more deaths. Period. And to reach herd mentality would result in millions dying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Not necessarily. It depends who gets "sick"....Captain literal.
> 
> If 100 20-years olds get sick in room A and 10 80-year olds get sick in room B....which room is likely to have more deaths? Take your time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, herd mentality requires some 80% get infected. That's going to kill millions, not just 10 80 year olds in a room. And even Impeached Trump pointed out achieving herd mentality would come at a cost of millions of lives. And you know him, he would never say something like that which could cause a panic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the "kill millions" talking point had already been buried...wasn't that from one of your "experts"???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the only person I ever heard about the millions that could be killed was from Trump, in a press conference for covid...where Trump mentioned it and said something lime, So if only 100,000 die, I guess that should be considered good....  paraphrasing him.  Apparently, the 1 to 2 million estimate is if we did nothing to contain the virus.....  but going in to the Stay at Home mode, then afterwards masking, containment of the virus, kept numbers in the hundreds of thousands vs millions.
> 
> But I am hearing the numbers in the millions of dead in estimates again, because the Trump admin decided to give up, on virus containment and protection and are going for killing millions, by basically doing nothing, and going for the years long process of herd immunity....without a vaccine!
Click to expand...

Oh I see......convenient memory lapse from the predictions of "experts" on 50 million cases and millions of deaths from the zombievirus.  Ok whatever, but the President cannot listen to silly crap like that especially when, like meteorologists, they just change their forecast the next day.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard, that doesn't alter the fact that you just said more cases are good. And I wear a mask in public for the protection of others. You're a con, so you won't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More cases but fewer deaths is good as it gets us closer to herd immunity. I donate plasma to help, what do you do other than insult people on message boards? A vaccine means everyone gets it. That is how it works. LOL
> 
> You're so stupid it hurts. And you're literal. If I told you my head hurts like hell you would ask me to prove to you that hell exists. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"More cases but fewer deaths..."*
> 
> My G-d, your undersized brain is screwed in backwards. More cases equals more deaths. Period. And to reach herd mentality would result in millions dying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Not necessarily. It depends who gets "sick"....Captain literal.
> 
> If 100 20-years olds get sick in room A and 10 80-year olds get sick in room B....which room is likely to have more deaths? Take your time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, herd mentality requires some 80% get infected. That's going to kill millions, not just 10 80 year olds in a room. And even Impeached Trump pointed out achieving herd mentality would come at a cost of millions of lives. And you know him, he would never say something like that which could cause a panic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the "kill millions" talking point had already been buried...wasn't that from one of your "experts"???
Click to expand...

Impeached Trump is no expert


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard, that doesn't alter the fact that you just said more cases are good. And I wear a mask in public for the protection of others. You're a con, so you won't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More cases but fewer deaths is good as it gets us closer to herd immunity. I donate plasma to help, what do you do other than insult people on message boards? A vaccine means everyone gets it. That is how it works. LOL
> 
> You're so stupid it hurts. And you're literal. If I told you my head hurts like hell you would ask me to prove to you that hell exists. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"More cases but fewer deaths..."*
> 
> My G-d, your undersized brain is screwed in backwards. More cases equals more deaths. Period. And to reach herd mentality would result in millions dying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Not necessarily. It depends who gets "sick"....Captain literal.
> 
> If 100 20-years olds get sick in room A and 10 80-year olds get sick in room B....which room is likely to have more deaths? Take your time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, herd mentality requires some 80% get infected. That's going to kill millions, not just 10 80 year olds in a room. And even Impeached Trump pointed out achieving herd mentality would come at a cost of millions of lives. And you know him, he would never say something like that which could cause a panic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the "kill millions" talking point had already been buried...wasn't that from one of your "experts"???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump is no expert
Click to expand...

And yet, more accurate than the "real" experts.....


----------



## protectionist

Care4all said:


> the only person I ever heard about the millions that could be killed was from Trump, in a press conference for covid...where Trump mentioned it and said something lime, So if only 100,000 die, I guess that should be considered good....  paraphrasing him.  Apparently, the 1 to 2 million estimate is if we did nothing to contain the virus.....  but going in to the Stay at Home mode, then afterwards masking, containment of the virus, kept numbers in the hundreds of thousands vs millions.
> 
> But I am hearing the numbers in the millions of dead in estimates again, because the Trump admin decided to give up, on virus containment and protection and are going for killing millions, by basically doing nothing, and going for the years long process of herd immunity....without a vaccine!


Trump and his team have already practically defeated the virus entirely.  Reduction in the mortality rate since April has been 92%. Almost TOTAL elimination.  HUGE SUCCESS!






						Provisional Death Counts for Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
					

National Center for Health Statistics




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard, that doesn't alter the fact that you just said more cases are good. And I wear a mask in public for the protection of others. You're a con, so you won't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More cases but fewer deaths is good as it gets us closer to herd immunity. I donate plasma to help, what do you do other than insult people on message boards? A vaccine means everyone gets it. That is how it works. LOL
> 
> You're so stupid it hurts. And you're literal. If I told you my head hurts like hell you would ask me to prove to you that hell exists. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"More cases but fewer deaths..."*
> 
> My G-d, your undersized brain is screwed in backwards. More cases equals more deaths. Period. And to reach herd mentality would result in millions dying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Not necessarily. It depends who gets "sick"....Captain literal.
> 
> If 100 20-years olds get sick in room A and 10 80-year olds get sick in room B....which room is likely to have more deaths? Take your time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, herd mentality requires some 80% get infected. That's going to kill millions, not just 10 80 year olds in a room. And even Impeached Trump pointed out achieving herd mentality would come at a cost of millions of lives. And you know him, he would never say something like that which could cause a panic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Herd mentality? Nope some studies show that 40% is sufficient. And you didn't answer my question. How convenient.
Click to expand...

I hope you can learn from this...









						Herd immunity and COVID-19: What you need to know
					

Get the facts about coronavirus and herd immunity.




					www.mayoclinic.org
				




_Experts estimate that in the U.S., 70% of the population — more than 200 million people — would have to recover from COVID-19 to halt the epidemic. If many people become sick with COVID-19 at once, the health care system could quickly become overwhelmed. This amount of infection could also lead to serious complications and millions of deaths, especially among older people and those who have chronic conditions._​

Of course it was convenient since your question failed to reflect actual demographics.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard, that doesn't alter the fact that you just said more cases are good. And I wear a mask in public for the protection of others. You're a con, so you won't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More cases but fewer deaths is good as it gets us closer to herd immunity. I donate plasma to help, what do you do other than insult people on message boards? A vaccine means everyone gets it. That is how it works. LOL
> 
> You're so stupid it hurts. And you're literal. If I told you my head hurts like hell you would ask me to prove to you that hell exists. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"More cases but fewer deaths..."*
> 
> My G-d, your undersized brain is screwed in backwards. More cases equals more deaths. Period. And to reach herd mentality would result in millions dying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Not necessarily. It depends who gets "sick"....Captain literal.
> 
> If 100 20-years olds get sick in room A and 10 80-year olds get sick in room B....which room is likely to have more deaths? Take your time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, herd mentality requires some 80% get infected. That's going to kill millions, not just 10 80 year olds in a room. And even Impeached Trump pointed out achieving herd mentality would come at a cost of millions of lives. And you know him, he would never say something like that which could cause a panic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the "kill millions" talking point had already been buried...wasn't that from one of your "experts"???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeached Trump is no expert
Click to expand...

You cannot have it both ways


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard, that doesn't alter the fact that you just said more cases are good. And I wear a mask in public for the protection of others. You're a con, so you won't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More cases but fewer deaths is good as it gets us closer to herd immunity. I donate plasma to help, what do you do other than insult people on message boards? A vaccine means everyone gets it. That is how it works. LOL
> 
> You're so stupid it hurts. And you're literal. If I told you my head hurts like hell you would ask me to prove to you that hell exists. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"More cases but fewer deaths..."*
> 
> My G-d, your undersized brain is screwed in backwards. More cases equals more deaths. Period. And to reach herd mentality would result in millions dying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Not necessarily. It depends who gets "sick"....Captain literal.
> 
> If 100 20-years olds get sick in room A and 10 80-year olds get sick in room B....which room is likely to have more deaths? Take your time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, herd mentality requires some 80% get infected. That's going to kill millions, not just 10 80 year olds in a room. And even Impeached Trump pointed out achieving herd mentality would come at a cost of millions of lives. And you know him, he would never say something like that which could cause a panic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Herd mentality? Nope some studies show that 40% is sufficient. And you didn't answer my question. How convenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you can learn from this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herd immunity and COVID-19: What you need to know
> 
> 
> Get the facts about coronavirus and herd immunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mayoclinic.org
> 
> 
> 
> ​_Experts estimate that in the U.S., 70% of the population — more than 200 million people — would have to recover from COVID-19 to halt the epidemic. If many people become sick with COVID-19 at once, the health care system could quickly become overwhelmed. This amount of infection could also lead to serious complications and millions of deaths, especially among older people and those who have chronic conditions._​
> 
> Of course it was convenient since your question failed to reflect actual demographics.
Click to expand...

You said 80%. This says 70%

This says 63%...I can find more that say even lower.









						Herd Immunity
					

Herd immunity is when a large part of the population is immune to a specific disease. Find out how it affects infectious diseases like COVID-19.




					www.webmd.com


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some? You mean MOST.
> 
> What hotspots? The red states are still nowhere near what NY, NJ, CT and MA produced in terms of deaths per 10k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they are not as big as the NYC metro area states.....  the virus from all those coming home from Europe, carrying the disease, came in through their airports and spread like wildfire in their compact population centers.....  And by complete surprise!
> 
> Florida had months before they became a hotspot, and mask wearing was in place, for the most part, and Florida had fair warning on what was happening in nursing homes etc....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about MA, CT, RI....pretty small states and still more deaths than TX and Fla?
Click to expand...

Again, that was because those states were hit harder earlier. Currently, those states have it under control while some other states are rampant.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some? You mean MOST.
> 
> What hotspots? The red states are still nowhere near what NY, NJ, CT and MA produced in terms of deaths per 10k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they are not as big as the NYC metro area states.....  the virus from all those coming home from Europe, carrying the disease, came in through their airports and spread like wildfire in their compact population centers.....  And by complete surprise!
> 
> Florida had months before they became a hotspot, and mask wearing was in place, for the most part, and Florida had fair warning on what was happening in nursing homes etc....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about MA, CT, RI....pretty small states and still more deaths than TX and Fla?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, that was because those states were hit harder earlier. Currently, those states have it under control while some other states are rampant.
Click to expand...

Right, after you knock off 33,000 of your citizens its good to "get it under control."


----------



## protectionist

candycorn said:


> The GOP controlled Senate issued a report stating that the Trump campaign did coordinate with Russian intelligence.
> 
> Leave politics to the adults and stick to your patrolling of Waldenbooks or whatever it is you do at the mall all day.


There could be plenty of things that would have Trump folks coordinating with Russian intelligence that are perfectly acceptable and ordinary.  (ex. Muslim jihad - al Qaeda, ISIS, etc)


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some? You mean MOST.
> 
> What hotspots? The red states are still nowhere near what NY, NJ, CT and MA produced in terms of deaths per 10k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they are not as big as the NYC metro area states.....  the virus from all those coming home from Europe, carrying the disease, came in through their airports and spread like wildfire in their compact population centers.....  And by complete surprise!
> 
> Florida had months before they became a hotspot, and mask wearing was in place, for the most part, and Florida had fair warning on what was happening in nursing homes etc....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about MA, CT, RI....pretty small states and still more deaths than TX and Fla?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, that was because those states were hit harder earlier. Currently, those states have it under control while some other states are rampant.
Click to expand...

Sending infected to mingle with the uninfected was stupid.


----------



## eddiew

He's your President not mine  
*Donald Trump is slammed for boasting about 'great job' on coronavirus deaths 'if you take out the blue states' - as he blames his own staff for 'public relations' failings*

*'The blue states had tremendous death rates,' Trump said Wednesday of coronavirus statisitcs*
*'If you take the blue states out, we’re at a level that I don’t think anybody in the world would be at, we’re really at a very low level'*
*'Blue states' refers to Democratic-run states, although the term is traditionally used only when discussing electoral results, not public health and mortality *
*Trump tweeted Thursday: 'Democrats only want BAILOUT MONEY for Blue States that are doing badly. They don’t care about the people, never did!'*
*Claim was part of free-wheeling briefing in which Trump called his own CDC director 'confused' and 'mistaken' on vaccines and masks*
*Joe Biden and other Democrats seized on 'blue states' claim and attacked Trump saying he is supposed to govern for all Americans*
*Records show that  initial deaths were concentrated in Democratic-governed states but currently the 10 worst-hit states are split evenly between parties*
By GEOFF EARLE, DEPUTY U.S. POLITICAL EDITOR FOR DAILYMAIL.COM


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> He's your President not mine
> *Donald Trump is slammed for boasting about 'great job' on coronavirus deaths 'if you take out the blue states' - as he blames his own staff for 'public relations' failings*
> 
> *'The blue states had tremendous death rates,' Trump said Wednesday of coronavirus statisitcs*
> *'If you take the blue states out, we’re at a level that I don’t think anybody in the world would be at, we’re really at a very low level'*
> *'Blue states' refers to Democratic-run states, although the term is traditionally used only when discussing electoral results, not public health and mortality *
> *Trump tweeted Thursday: 'Democrats only want BAILOUT MONEY for Blue States that are doing badly. They don’t care about the people, never did!'*
> *Claim was part of free-wheeling briefing in which Trump called his own CDC director 'confused' and 'mistaken' on vaccines and masks*
> *Joe Biden and other Democrats seized on 'blue states' claim and attacked Trump saying he is supposed to govern for all Americans*
> *Records show that  initial deaths were concentrated in Democratic-governed states but currently the 10 worst-hit states are split evenly between parties*
> By GEOFF EARLE, DEPUTY U.S. POLITICAL EDITOR FOR DAILYMAIL.COM


Not quite correct....red states have much lower mortality rates than blue states currently with increased testing.  And again you criticize the President for telling it like it is.


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> He's your President not mine
> *Donald Trump is slammed for boasting about 'great job' on coronavirus deaths 'if you take out the blue states' - as he blames his own staff for 'public relations' failings*
> 
> *'The blue states had tremendous death rates,' Trump said Wednesday of coronavirus statisitcs*
> *'If you take the blue states out, we’re at a level that I don’t think anybody in the world would be at, we’re really at a very low level'*
> *'Blue states' refers to Democratic-run states, although the term is traditionally used only when discussing electoral results, not public health and mortality *
> *Trump tweeted Thursday: 'Democrats only want BAILOUT MONEY for Blue States that are doing badly. They don’t care about the people, never did!'*
> *Claim was part of free-wheeling briefing in which Trump called his own CDC director 'confused' and 'mistaken' on vaccines and masks*
> *Joe Biden and other Democrats seized on 'blue states' claim and attacked Trump saying he is supposed to govern for all Americans*
> *Records show that  initial deaths were concentrated in Democratic-governed states but currently the 10 worst-hit states are split evenly between parties*
> By GEOFF EARLE, DEPUTY U.S. POLITICAL EDITOR FOR DAILYMAIL.COM


And that's your wacko libber article not mine.


----------



## protectionist

basquebromance said:


> Trump should try turning off FOX News and run the country  for a change


Reducing unemployment for blacks, Hispanics, Asians, the disabled, and people without high school diploma, to the lowest levels in US history, could fall into the category of _"run the country"_, wouldn't you say ? 

Raising median wage to highest levels in US history, could fall into the category of _"run the country"_, wouldn't you say ? 

Making America # 1 in the world in energy production, could fall into the category of _"run the country"_, wouldn't you say ? 

Reducing the Covid mortality rate from 17,052/wk to 1,372/wk (92% reduction), could fall into the category of _"run the country"_, wouldn't you say ? 

Record highs in the stock market could fall into the category of _"run the country"_, wouldn't you say ?


----------



## protectionist

EXTRA! EXTRA!

November 2020 :  Trump by a landslide.


----------



## protectionist

Penelope said:


> No its non other but the man you worship, tramp.


Biden the worst. Not even close.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some? You mean MOST.
> 
> What hotspots? The red states are still nowhere near what NY, NJ, CT and MA produced in terms of deaths per 10k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they are not as big as the NYC metro area states.....  the virus from all those coming home from Europe, carrying the disease, came in through their airports and spread like wildfire in their compact population centers.....  And by complete surprise!
> 
> Florida had months before they became a hotspot, and mask wearing was in place, for the most part, and Florida had fair warning on what was happening in nursing homes etc....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so Florida has a very low mortality rate and deaths/capita compared to the idiot northeast and their inept Dem governors...agreed.
Click to expand...

Again, that's not how it currently is. Based on yesterday's numbers per million.

*The worst...*

1Arkansas48.7​2South Dakota9.0​3Kansas8.9​4Mississippi7.4​5Florida7.3​6South Carolina6.6​7North Dakota6.6​8West Virginia5.6​9Virginia5.3​10Texas5.0​

*The best...*

41New York0.8​42Maine0.7​43Washington0.7​44Connecticut0.6​45Oregon0.5​46Utah0.3​47New Hampshire0.0​48Alaska0.0​49Wyoming0.0​50Vermont0.0​









						United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> EXTRA! EXTRA!
> 
> November 2020 :  Trump by a landslide.
> 
> View attachment 389830


LOLOL

Poor gramps is hallucinating again. Take your meds, gramps.


----------



## jc456

jbrownson0831 said:


> Remember when libbers were crying that millions more were infected early on but no tests to prove it? Now the tests are proving it.


it's still unclear why healthy people not getting tested is a problem?  if they aren't sick, so what.  no evidence a person with asymptomatic positive test infects one without.  I'm really happy to see the stats if this was done and I missed it.


----------



## protectionist

TrumpSucks said:


> So you actually believed that amateur smear scam ?
> 
> I got a bridge in Brooklyn for sale,  Interested ?


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some? You mean MOST.
> 
> What hotspots? The red states are still nowhere near what NY, NJ, CT and MA produced in terms of deaths per 10k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they are not as big as the NYC metro area states.....  the virus from all those coming home from Europe, carrying the disease, came in through their airports and spread like wildfire in their compact population centers.....  And by complete surprise!
> 
> Florida had months before they became a hotspot, and mask wearing was in place, for the most part, and Florida had fair warning on what was happening in nursing homes etc....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so Florida has a very low mortality rate and deaths/capita compared to the idiot northeast and their inept Dem governors...agreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, that's not how it currently is. Based on yesterday's numbers per million.
> 
> *The worst...*
> 
> 1Arkansas48.7​2South Dakota9.0​3Kansas8.9​4Mississippi7.4​5Florida7.3​6South Carolina6.6​7North Dakota6.6​8West Virginia5.6​9Virginia5.3​10Texas5.0​
> 
> *The best...*
> 
> 41New York0.8​42Maine0.7​43Washington0.7​44Connecticut0.6​45Oregon0.5​46Utah0.3​47New Hampshire0.0​48Alaska0.0​49Wyoming0.0​50Vermont0.0​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
Click to expand...

Arkansas has a 1.6% mortality rate, SD has a 1.1%, and so on.  These states barely have any deaths so comparing them to 33,000 and 15,000 death states is a total crock.


----------



## jbrownson0831

jc456 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when libbers were crying that millions more were infected early on but no tests to prove it? Now the tests are proving it.
> 
> 
> 
> it's still unclear why healthy people not getting tested is a problem?  if they aren't sick, so what.  no evidence a person with asymptomatic positive test infects one without.  I'm really happy to see the stats if this was done and I missed it.
Click to expand...

I think its fine, but the left cries if we dont test and if we do, so more power to the asymptomatic people who get tested to prove the hoax.


----------



## jbrownson0831

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some? You mean MOST.
> 
> What hotspots? The red states are still nowhere near what NY, NJ, CT and MA produced in terms of deaths per 10k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they are not as big as the NYC metro area states.....  the virus from all those coming home from Europe, carrying the disease, came in through their airports and spread like wildfire in their compact population centers.....  And by complete surprise!
> 
> Florida had months before they became a hotspot, and mask wearing was in place, for the most part, and Florida had fair warning on what was happening in nursing homes etc....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so Florida has a very low mortality rate and deaths/capita compared to the idiot northeast and their inept Dem governors...agreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, that's not how it currently is. Based on yesterday's numbers per million.
> 
> *The worst...*
> 
> 1Arkansas48.7​2South Dakota9.0​3Kansas8.9​4Mississippi7.4​5Florida7.3​6South Carolina6.6​7North Dakota6.6​8West Virginia5.6​9Virginia5.3​10Texas5.0​
> 
> *The best...*
> 
> 41New York0.8​42Maine0.7​43Washington0.7​44Connecticut0.6​45Oregon0.5​46Utah0.3​47New Hampshire0.0​48Alaska0.0​49Wyoming0.0​50Vermont0.0​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arkansas has a 1.6% mortality rate, SD has a 1.1%, and so on.  These states barely have any deaths so comparing them to 33,000 and 15,000 death states is a total crock.
Click to expand...

...and those states have deaths per million in the 200 range unlike the northeast in the 1000s range.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the current "hotspots" arent making idiotic decisions and have the low mortality rates they have always had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not true. Early on states like NY & NJ had numbers through the roof, whereas FL was relatively low. Then a few months ago after FL reopened, the numbers here skyrocketed. We had to go through another partial shutdown to bring the numbers back down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "skyrocketted"....what are the deaths now. Compare Fla to MA, CT and RI. Same with TX.
Click to expand...

You never learn, do ya, shvantz?

*New Deaths:*

Florida7.3​Texas5.0​Rhode Island2.8​New Jersey1.0​New York0.8​Maine0.7​Connecticut0.6​

*New Cases:*

Texas152.2​Florida109.6​Rhode Island101.9​New Jersey44.0​Connecticut37.9​New York37.2​Maine17.1​









						United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Poor gramps is hallucinating again. Take your meds, gramps.


I took them, puppy, and my vitamins too. Now you know *what YOU need to take. * My QUIZZES for liberals.  But you're too chicken.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> You never learn, do ya, shvantz?
> 
> *New Cases:*
> 
> Florida7.3​Texas5.0​Rhode Island2.8​New Jersey1.0​New York0.8​Maine0.7​Connecticut0.6​
> 
> *New Deaths:*
> 
> Texas152.2​Florida109.6​Rhode Island101.9​New Jersey44.0​Connecticut37.9​New York37.2​Maine17.1​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info


All a big scam, and you fall for it.

Your next purchase >>


----------



## WEATHER53

Well besides dback and Starkey naively and vigorously stating that filet mignon is a prepared and cooked style of meal rather than a cut of meat we had a new King Dimbulb here last night stating that the number of positively tested people has Nothing To Do in the  calculations of death rates.


----------



## jbrownson0831

WEATHER53 said:


> Well besides dback and Starkey naively and vigorously stating that filet mignon is a prepared and cooked style of meal rather than a cut of meat we had a new King Dimbulb here last night stating that the number of positively tested people has Nothing To Do with calculations of death rates.


Well now North Dakota is a new hotspot with its 182 total deaths and 1.1% mortality rate.  New York is now much better than that according to the "experts".


----------



## jc456

Care4all said:


> . the virus from all those coming home from Europe, carrying the disease, came in through their airports and spread like wildfire in their compact population centers..... And by complete surprise!


so no one came home from Europe from any other state?  is that what you're saying?


----------



## jc456

jbrownson0831 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard, that doesn't alter the fact that you just said more cases are good. And I wear a mask in public for the protection of others. You're a con, so you won't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More cases but fewer deaths is good as it gets us closer to herd immunity. I donate plasma to help, what do you do other than insult people on message boards? A vaccine means everyone gets it. That is how it works. LOL
> 
> You're so stupid it hurts. And you're literal. If I told you my head hurts like hell you would ask me to prove to you that hell exists. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"More cases but fewer deaths..."*
> 
> My G-d, your undersized brain is screwed in backwards. More cases equals more deaths. Period. And to reach herd mentality would result in millions dying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Not necessarily. It depends who gets "sick"....Captain literal.
> 
> If 100 20-years olds get sick in room A and 10 80-year olds get sick in room B....which room is likely to have more deaths? Take your time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile, herd mentality requires some 80% get infected. That's going to kill millions, not just 10 80 year olds in a room. And even Impeached Trump pointed out achieving herd mentality would come at a cost of millions of lives. And you know him, he would never say something like that which could cause a panic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the "kill millions" talking point had already been buried...wasn't that from one of your "experts"???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the only person I ever heard about the millions that could be killed was from Trump, in a press conference for covid...where Trump mentioned it and said something lime, So if only 100,000 die, I guess that should be considered good....  paraphrasing him.  Apparently, the 1 to 2 million estimate is if we did nothing to contain the virus.....  but going in to the Stay at Home mode, then afterwards masking, containment of the virus, kept numbers in the hundreds of thousands vs millions.
> 
> But I am hearing the numbers in the millions of dead in estimates again, because the Trump admin decided to give up, on virus containment and protection and are going for killing millions, by basically doing nothing, and going for the years long process of herd immunity....without a vaccine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I see......convenient memory lapse from the predictions of "experts" on 50 million cases and millions of deaths from the zombievirus.  Ok whatever, but the President cannot listen to silly crap like that especially when, like meteorologists, they just change their forecast the next day.
Click to expand...

they gotta tell their story.  TDS must prevail even when they know the truth.  Amazing. no dignity I see.


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard, that doesn't alter the fact that you just said more cases are good. And I wear a mask in public for the protection of others. You're a con, so you won't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More cases but fewer deaths is good as it gets us closer to herd immunity. I donate plasma to help, what do you do other than insult people on message boards? A vaccine means everyone gets it. That is how it works. LOL
> 
> You're so stupid it hurts. And you're literal. If I told you my head hurts like hell you would ask me to prove to you that hell exists. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"More cases but fewer deaths..."*
> 
> My G-d, your undersized brain is screwed in backwards. More cases equals more deaths. Period. And to reach herd mentality would result in millions dying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the person who is going to die, dies anyway whether tested or not.  Testing proves that fewer and fewer are actually dying because of the leftyvirus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People dying from it die whether or not they're tested. Testing doesn't change that. What testing does is it gives us a more accurate mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are saying what I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Uh, no, I'm not. You're saying more people dying from it is good. I am not saying that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said more cases which result from more testing is good.  You made up the other.
Click to expand...

Well, no, more cases equals more deaths. So maybe you wish you hadn't said that, but you did.


----------



## eddiew

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD
Democrats slammed Trump's notion of blaming the nation's death on Democratic leaders. 

"The job is to be president of all Americans," Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden tweeted at Trump on Thursday. "For the love of God start acting like it."

"Yes, Mr. President, if you don't count the total number of Americans who have died, you might think it's not so bad," Schumer said on the Senate floor. 

Trump did not offer evidence to back up his insinuation that blue states handled the virus differently than red states, though he has had longstanding quarrels with Democratic governors such as Andrew Cuomo of New York and Gavin Newsom of California. At times he has said those governors overreacted to the virus, imposing strict lockdown orders; at other times he has praised their responses.  

Minutes after suggesting Democratic-run states didn't do enough to contain the virus, he blasted them for not lifting coronavirus restrictions more quickly.   

"By the way, we'd recommend they open up their states," Trump said. "It's hurting people far more than the disease itself."


----------



## jc456

protectionist said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump should try turning off FOX News and run the country  for a change
> 
> 
> 
> Reducing unemployment for blacks, Hispanics, Asians, the disabled, and people without high school diploma, to the lowest levels in US history, could fall into the category of _"run the country"_, wouldn't you say ?
> 
> Raising median wage to highest levels in US history, could fall into the category of _"run the country"_, wouldn't you say ?
> 
> Making America # 1 in the world in energy production, could fall into the category of _"run the country"_, wouldn't you say ?
> 
> Reducing the Covid mortality rate from 17,052/wk to 1,372/wk (92% reduction), could fall into the category of _"run the country"_, wouldn't you say ?
> 
> Record highs in the stock market could fall into the category of _"run the country"_, wouldn't you say ?
Click to expand...

all gains a demofk hates.


----------



## WEATHER53

jbrownson0831 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well besides dback and Starkey naively and vigorously stating that filet mignon is a prepared and cooked style of meal rather than a cut of meat we had a new King Dimbulb here last night stating that the number of positively tested people has Nothing To Do with calculations of death rates.
> 
> 
> 
> Well now North Dakota is a new hotspot with its 182 total deaths and 1.1% mortality rate.  New York is now much better than that according to the "experts".
Click to expand...

NY subway system was seeded with the virus. Those ancient tubes are excellent disbursants 
The mayor and governor completely avoided any research into that less it explain what happened and decrease  the mystery and panic


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD
> Democrats slammed Trump's notion of blaming the nation's death on Democratic leaders.
> 
> "The job is to be president of all Americans," Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden tweeted at Trump on Thursday. "For the love of God start acting like it."
> 
> "Yes, Mr. President, if you don't count the total number of Americans who have died, you might think it's not so bad," Schumer said on the Senate floor.
> 
> Trump did not offer evidence to back up his insinuation that blue states handled the virus differently than red states, though he has had longstanding quarrels with Democratic governors such as Andrew Cuomo of New York and Gavin Newsom of California. At times he has said those governors overreacted to the virus, imposing strict lockdown orders; at other times he has praised their responses.
> 
> Minutes after suggesting Democratic-run states didn't do enough to contain the virus, he blasted them for not lifting coronavirus restrictions more quickly.
> 
> "By the way, we'd recommend they open up their states," Trump said. "It's hurting people far more than the disease itself."


you really believe anything without investigating it first. you have no dignity.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard, that doesn't alter the fact that you just said more cases are good. And I wear a mask in public for the protection of others. You're a con, so you won't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More cases but fewer deaths is good as it gets us closer to herd immunity. I donate plasma to help, what do you do other than insult people on message boards? A vaccine means everyone gets it. That is how it works. LOL
> 
> You're so stupid it hurts. And you're literal. If I told you my head hurts like hell you would ask me to prove to you that hell exists. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"More cases but fewer deaths..."*
> 
> My G-d, your undersized brain is screwed in backwards. More cases equals more deaths. Period. And to reach herd mentality would result in millions dying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the person who is going to die, dies anyway whether tested or not.  Testing proves that fewer and fewer are actually dying because of the leftyvirus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People dying from it die whether or not they're tested. Testing doesn't change that. What testing does is it gives us a more accurate mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are saying what I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Uh, no, I'm not. You're saying more people dying from it is good. I am not saying that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said more cases which result from more testing is good.  You made up the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, no, more cases equals more deaths. So maybe you wish you hadn't said that, but you did.
Click to expand...

No....I am just trying to find out what pleases you dimwits...more testing, no testing, half testing....making 33,000 deaths into good results.....just name what you want.


----------



## eddiew

jc456 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD
> Democrats slammed Trump's notion of blaming the nation's death on Democratic leaders.
> 
> "The job is to be president of all Americans," Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden tweeted at Trump on Thursday. "For the love of God start acting like it."
> 
> "Yes, Mr. President, if you don't count the total number of Americans who have died, you might think it's not so bad," Schumer said on the Senate floor.
> 
> Trump did not offer evidence to back up his insinuation that blue states handled the virus differently than red states, though he has had longstanding quarrels with Democratic governors such as Andrew Cuomo of New York and Gavin Newsom of California. At times he has said those governors overreacted to the virus, imposing strict lockdown orders; at other times he has praised their responses.
> 
> Minutes after suggesting Democratic-run states didn't do enough to contain the virus, he blasted them for not lifting coronavirus restrictions more quickly.
> 
> "By the way, we'd recommend they open up their states," Trump said. "It's hurting people far more than the disease itself."
> 
> 
> 
> you really believe anything without investigating it first. you have no dignity.
Click to expand...

What did you want me to investigate?? That Trump shits on Blue states??  I refuse to dirty my hands , when all you need to do is find the facts


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD
> Democrats slammed Trump's notion of blaming the nation's death on Democratic leaders.
> 
> "The job is to be president of all Americans," Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden tweeted at Trump on Thursday. "For the love of God start acting like it."
> 
> "Yes, Mr. President, if you don't count the total number of Americans who have died, you might think it's not so bad," Schumer said on the Senate floor.
> 
> Trump did not offer evidence to back up his insinuation that blue states handled the virus differently than red states, though he has had longstanding quarrels with Democratic governors such as Andrew Cuomo of New York and Gavin Newsom of California. At times he has said those governors overreacted to the virus, imposing strict lockdown orders; at other times he has praised their responses.
> 
> Minutes after suggesting Democratic-run states didn't do enough to contain the virus, he blasted them for not lifting coronavirus restrictions more quickly.
> 
> "By the way, we'd recommend they open up their states," Trump said. "It's hurting people far more than the disease itself."
> 
> 
> 
> you really believe anything without investigating it first. you have no dignity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you want me to investigate?? That Trump shits on Blue states??  I refuse to dirty my hands , when all you need to do is find the facts
Click to expand...

He should, full of America haters and idiot governors and mayors.


----------



## WEATHER53

See libbies sided with terrorists in that the USA had done all this bad bogus shit all over the planet,
BUT being allied with terrorists to harm Trump and productive Americans was generally rejected so they switched their affiliations and endorsements to Covid  and BLM


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course wackos will hate proving the phonyvirus to be the flu...that's why you still hide and wear masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard, that doesn't alter the fact that you just said more cases are good. And I wear a mask in public for the protection of others. You're a con, so you won't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More cases but fewer deaths is good as it gets us closer to herd immunity. I donate plasma to help, what do you do other than insult people on message boards? A vaccine means everyone gets it. That is how it works. LOL
> 
> You're so stupid it hurts. And you're literal. If I told you my head hurts like hell you would ask me to prove to you that hell exists. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"More cases but fewer deaths..."*
> 
> My G-d, your undersized brain is screwed in backwards. More cases equals more deaths. Period. And to reach herd mentality would result in millions dying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the person who is going to die, dies anyway whether tested or not.  Testing proves that fewer and fewer are actually dying because of the leftyvirus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People dying from it die whether or not they're tested. Testing doesn't change that. What testing does is it gives us a more accurate mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are saying what I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Uh, no, I'm not. You're saying more people dying from it is good. I am not saying that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said more cases which result from more testing is good.  You made up the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, no, more cases equals more deaths. So maybe you wish you hadn't said that, but you did.
Click to expand...

Not necessarily

Room A or Room B. You never answered.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD
> Democrats slammed Trump's notion of blaming the nation's death on Democratic leaders.
> 
> "The job is to be president of all Americans," Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden tweeted at Trump on Thursday. "For the love of God start acting like it."
> 
> "Yes, Mr. President, if you don't count the total number of Americans who have died, you might think it's not so bad," Schumer said on the Senate floor.
> 
> Trump did not offer evidence to back up his insinuation that blue states handled the virus differently than red states, though he has had longstanding quarrels with Democratic governors such as Andrew Cuomo of New York and Gavin Newsom of California. At times he has said those governors overreacted to the virus, imposing strict lockdown orders; at other times he has praised their responses.
> 
> Minutes after suggesting Democratic-run states didn't do enough to contain the virus, he blasted them for not lifting coronavirus restrictions more quickly.
> 
> "By the way, we'd recommend they open up their states," Trump said. "It's hurting people far more than the disease itself."
> 
> 
> 
> you really believe anything without investigating it first. you have no dignity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you want me to investigate?? That Trump shits on Blue states??  I refuse to dirty my hands , when all you need to do is find the facts
Click to expand...

Trump doesn't have to, their governors and mayors do just a fine job on their own, traitor.


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD
> Democrats slammed Trump's notion of blaming the nation's death on Democratic leaders.
> 
> "The job is to be president of all Americans," Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden tweeted at Trump on Thursday. "For the love of God start acting like it."
> 
> "Yes, Mr. President, if you don't count the total number of Americans who have died, you might think it's not so bad," Schumer said on the Senate floor.
> 
> Trump did not offer evidence to back up his insinuation that blue states handled the virus differently than red states, though he has had longstanding quarrels with Democratic governors such as Andrew Cuomo of New York and Gavin Newsom of California. At times he has said those governors overreacted to the virus, imposing strict lockdown orders; at other times he has praised their responses.
> 
> Minutes after suggesting Democratic-run states didn't do enough to contain the virus, he blasted them for not lifting coronavirus restrictions more quickly.
> 
> "By the way, we'd recommend they open up their states," Trump said. "It's hurting people far more than the disease itself."
> 
> 
> 
> you really believe anything without investigating it first. you have no dignity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you want me to investigate?? That Trump shits on Blue states??  I refuse to dirty my hands , when all you need to do is find the facts
Click to expand...

did you investigate this?

_Trump did not offer evidence to back up his insinuation that blue states handled the virus differently than red states, though he has had longstanding quarrels with Democratic governors such as Andrew Cuomo of New York and Gavin Newsom of California. At times he has said those governors overreacted to the virus, imposing strict lockdown orders; at other times he has praised their responses._


----------



## eddiew

jc456 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD
> Democrats slammed Trump's notion of blaming the nation's death on Democratic leaders.
> 
> "The job is to be president of all Americans," Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden tweeted at Trump on Thursday. "For the love of God start acting like it."
> 
> "Yes, Mr. President, if you don't count the total number of Americans who have died, you might think it's not so bad," Schumer said on the Senate floor.
> 
> Trump did not offer evidence to back up his insinuation that blue states handled the virus differently than red states, though he has had longstanding quarrels with Democratic governors such as Andrew Cuomo of New York and Gavin Newsom of California. At times he has said those governors overreacted to the virus, imposing strict lockdown orders; at other times he has praised their responses.
> 
> Minutes after suggesting Democratic-run states didn't do enough to contain the virus, he blasted them for not lifting coronavirus restrictions more quickly.
> 
> "By the way, we'd recommend they open up their states," Trump said. "It's hurting people far more than the disease itself."
> 
> 
> 
> you really believe anything without investigating it first. you have no dignity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you want me to investigate?? That Trump shits on Blue states??  I refuse to dirty my hands , when all you need to do is find the facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you investigate this?
> 
> _Trump did not offer evidence to back up his insinuation that blue states handled the virus differently than red states, though he has had longstanding quarrels with Democratic governors such as Andrew Cuomo of New York and Gavin Newsom of California. At times he has said those governors overreacted to the virus, imposing strict lockdown orders; at other times he has praised their responses._
Click to expand...

No I didn't


jc456 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD
> Democrats slammed Trump's notion of blaming the nation's death on Democratic leaders.
> 
> "The job is to be president of all Americans," Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden tweeted at Trump on Thursday. "For the love of God start acting like it."
> 
> "Yes, Mr. President, if you don't count the total number of Americans who have died, you might think it's not so bad," Schumer said on the Senate floor.
> 
> Trump did not offer evidence to back up his insinuation that blue states handled the virus differently than red states, though he has had longstanding quarrels with Democratic governors such as Andrew Cuomo of New York and Gavin Newsom of California. At times he has said those governors overreacted to the virus, imposing strict lockdown orders; at other times he has praised their responses.
> 
> Minutes after suggesting Democratic-run states didn't do enough to contain the virus, he blasted them for not lifting coronavirus restrictions more quickly.
> 
> "By the way, we'd recommend they open up their states," Trump said. "It's hurting people far more than the disease itself."
> 
> 
> 
> you really believe anything without investigating it first. you have no dignity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you want me to investigate?? That Trump shits on Blue states??  I refuse to dirty my hands , when all you need to do is find the facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you investigate this?
> 
> _Trump did not offer evidence to back up his insinuation that blue states handled the virus differently than red states, though he has had longstanding quarrels with Democratic governors such as Andrew Cuomo of New York and Gavin Newsom of California. At times he has said those governors overreacted to the virus, imposing strict lockdown orders; at other times he has praised their responses._
Click to expand...


Mine is not to reason why ,mine is just to do or die


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD
> Democrats slammed Trump's notion of blaming the nation's death on Democratic leaders.
> 
> "The job is to be president of all Americans," Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden tweeted at Trump on Thursday. "For the love of God start acting like it."
> 
> "Yes, Mr. President, if you don't count the total number of Americans who have died, you might think it's not so bad," Schumer said on the Senate floor.
> 
> Trump did not offer evidence to back up his insinuation that blue states handled the virus differently than red states, though he has had longstanding quarrels with Democratic governors such as Andrew Cuomo of New York and Gavin Newsom of California. At times he has said those governors overreacted to the virus, imposing strict lockdown orders; at other times he has praised their responses.
> 
> Minutes after suggesting Democratic-run states didn't do enough to contain the virus, he blasted them for not lifting coronavirus restrictions more quickly.
> 
> "By the way, we'd recommend they open up their states," Trump said. "It's hurting people far more than the disease itself."
> 
> 
> 
> you really believe anything without investigating it first. you have no dignity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you want me to investigate?? That Trump shits on Blue states??  I refuse to dirty my hands , when all you need to do is find the facts
Click to expand...

cause trump is a dictator right?  the fact he holds the governors and mayors accountable, means, he isn't a dictator right?  which do you want?


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> No I didn't


my point.  why you have no integrity.


----------



## eddiew

jc456 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD
> Democrats slammed Trump's notion of blaming the nation's death on Democratic leaders.
> 
> "The job is to be president of all Americans," Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden tweeted at Trump on Thursday. "For the love of God start acting like it."
> 
> "Yes, Mr. President, if you don't count the total number of Americans who have died, you might think it's not so bad," Schumer said on the Senate floor.
> 
> Trump did not offer evidence to back up his insinuation that blue states handled the virus differently than red states, though he has had longstanding quarrels with Democratic governors such as Andrew Cuomo of New York and Gavin Newsom of California. At times he has said those governors overreacted to the virus, imposing strict lockdown orders; at other times he has praised their responses.
> 
> Minutes after suggesting Democratic-run states didn't do enough to contain the virus, he blasted them for not lifting coronavirus restrictions more quickly.
> 
> "By the way, we'd recommend they open up their states," Trump said. "It's hurting people far more than the disease itself."
> 
> 
> 
> you really believe anything without investigating it first. you have no dignity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you want me to investigate?? That Trump shits on Blue states??  I refuse to dirty my hands , when all you need to do is find the facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cause trump is a dictator right?  the fact he holds the governors and mayors accountable, means, he isn't a dictator right?  which do you want?
Click to expand...

Jc  Trump has done a number on our constitution  he's expressed hate for blue states  ,he is a degenerate liar  and what's worse guys like you either don't care or actually believe the crap he spews  You don't think lying to the American public about  the seriousness of the virus deserves impeachment ??


----------



## eddiew

jc456 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't
> 
> 
> 
> my point.  why you have no integrity.
Click to expand...

Damn jc  If I have no integrity  for not checking every word of my posts WTF does Trump have who lies his ass off almost every time he speaks  or tweets?


----------



## eddiew

eddiew said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't
> 
> 
> 
> my point.  why you have no integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn jc  If I have no integrity  for not checking every word of my posts WTF does Trump have who lies his ass off almost every time he speaks  or tweets?
Click to expand...

And he's president  not some guy posting on a board


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they don't get it.  the more positive cases without symptoms shows how weak the virus really is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, it doesn't alter the actual mortality rate. It only gives us a more accurate mortality rate.
> 
> More positive cases results in more deaths. It's sad that you cons can't understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, which room has more deaths (more than likely) A or B?
Click to expand...

LOL

You're such an abject imbecile, there's no fucking way you're a banker. Rather than toy with your dishonest and made up figures, let's use actual figures. And your figures are dishonest because you're making up proportions out of thin air as opposed to assuming the disease would infect age groups within a close proximity as it has for the last 6 months.

This projection is reaching herd mentality of 70%, according to the Mayo Clinic, based on the current known infection rate 2.08% of the population.


AGEDEATHSPOPULATIONPROJECTION<120​3,848,208​673​1-414​15,962,067​471​5-1430​41,075,169​1,009​15-24333​42,970,800​11,205​25-341,405​45,697,774​47,277​35-443,675​41,277,888​123,661​45-549,694​41,631,699​326,196​55-6421,134​42,272,636​711,145​65-7439,129​30,492,316​1,316,664​75-8448,136​15,394,374​1,619,744​85+56,525​6,544,503​1,902,028​TOTAL180,095​327,167,434​6,060,074​

So herd mentality would cost America somewhere in the neighborhood of 230 million infected and some *6 million people dead*.

And likely far, far more once you consider our healthcare system would be too overwhelmed to treat more than a small percentage of that.

Do you see now why so many posters here think of you as a fucking moron?


----------



## eddiew

basquebromance said:


>


You're gonna tell me trump is not off his tree???


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some? You mean MOST.
> 
> What hotspots? The red states are still nowhere near what NY, NJ, CT and MA produced in terms of deaths per 10k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they are not as big as the NYC metro area states.....  the virus from all those coming home from Europe, carrying the disease, came in through their airports and spread like wildfire in their compact population centers.....  And by complete surprise!
> 
> Florida had months before they became a hotspot, and mask wearing was in place, for the most part, and Florida had fair warning on what was happening in nursing homes etc....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so Florida has a very low mortality rate and deaths/capita compared to the idiot northeast and their inept Dem governors...agreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, that's not how it currently is. Based on yesterday's numbers per million.
> 
> *The worst...*
> 
> 1Arkansas48.72South Dakota9.03Kansas8.94Mississippi7.45Florida7.36South Carolina6.67North Dakota6.68West Virginia5.69Virginia5.310Texas5.0
> 
> *The best...*
> 
> 41New York0.842Maine0.743Washington0.744Connecticut0.645Oregon0.546Utah0.347New Hampshire0.048Alaska0.049Wyoming0.050Vermont0.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arkansas has a 1.6% mortality rate, SD has a 1.1%, and so on.  These states barely have any deaths so comparing them to 33,000 and 15,000 death states is a total crock.
Click to expand...

At the moment, they are among the states with the most people dying from COVID-19.


----------



## eddiew

JC   Trump is really nutz
Bob Woodward said President Trump’s false claim at a town hall this week that he never sought to downplay the threat of the coronavirus shows Trump has “lost his way, not just as president but as a human being trying to assess what’s real and what’s unreal.”

In a wide-ranging live interview with Yahoo News Editor in Chief Daniel Klaidman and Chief Investigative Correspondent Michael Isikoff for the “Skullduggery” podcast Thursday, Woodward said Trump’s assertion during the ABC town hall that he “up-played” the threat of COVID-19 to Americans was “so confusing, it makes you dizzy.”

“This idea of up-playing, I don’t think that’s even a word,” Woodward said. “Now it will be in one of those slang dictionaries.”

In a Feb. 7 interview for Woodward’s new book, “Rage,” Trump told him that he knew the virus — which has now killed over 190,000 Americans — was “more deadly than even your strenuous flus.” 

“You just breathe the air and that’s how it’s passed,” Trump said, adding: “This is deadly stuff.”

But publicly, Trump sought to downplay the virus, which he acknowledged in another interview with Woodward on March 19.

“I wanted to always play it down,” he said. “I still like playing it down, because I don’t want to create a panic.”


----------



## Faun

basquebromance said:


>


I'll take, _'Things a President Who Can't Deliver a Vaccine Before Their Next Election Says,'_ for $1000, Alex.


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> number on our constitution


like what?  expecting governors and mayors to control their cities?  what?  you make a fking generalization without any clarity of point.


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> JC   Trump is really nutz
> Bob Woodward said President Trump’s false claim at a town hall this week that he never sought to downplay the threat of the coronavirus shows Trump has “lost his way, not just as president but as a human being trying to assess what’s real and what’s unreal.”
> 
> In a wide-ranging live interview with Yahoo News Editor in Chief Daniel Klaidman and Chief Investigative Correspondent Michael Isikoff for the “Skullduggery” podcast Thursday, Woodward said Trump’s assertion during the ABC town hall that he “up-played” the threat of COVID-19 to Americans was “so confusing, it makes you dizzy.”
> 
> “This idea of up-playing, I don’t think that’s even a word,” Woodward said. “Now it will be in one of those slang dictionaries.”
> 
> In a Feb. 7 interview for Woodward’s new book, “Rage,” Trump told him that he knew the virus — which has now killed over 190,000 Americans — was “more deadly than even your strenuous flus.”
> 
> “You just breathe the air and that’s how it’s passed,” Trump said, adding: “This is deadly stuff.”
> 
> But publicly, Trump sought to downplay the virus, which he acknowledged in another interview with Woodward on March 19.
> 
> “I wanted to always play it down,” he said. “I still like playing it down, because I don’t want to create a panic.”


Bob woodward, who the fk died and left him moral leader?


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some? You mean MOST.
> 
> What hotspots? The red states are still nowhere near what NY, NJ, CT and MA produced in terms of deaths per 10k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they are not as big as the NYC metro area states.....  the virus from all those coming home from Europe, carrying the disease, came in through their airports and spread like wildfire in their compact population centers.....  And by complete surprise!
> 
> Florida had months before they became a hotspot, and mask wearing was in place, for the most part, and Florida had fair warning on what was happening in nursing homes etc....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so Florida has a very low mortality rate and deaths/capita compared to the idiot northeast and their inept Dem governors...agreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, that's not how it currently is. Based on yesterday's numbers per million.
> 
> *The worst...*
> 
> 1Arkansas48.7​2South Dakota9.0​3Kansas8.9​4Mississippi7.4​5Florida7.3​6South Carolina6.6​7North Dakota6.6​8West Virginia5.6​9Virginia5.3​10Texas5.0​
> 
> *The best...*
> 
> 41New York0.8​42Maine0.7​43Washington0.7​44Connecticut0.6​45Oregon0.5​46Utah0.3​47New Hampshire0.0​48Alaska0.0​49Wyoming0.0​50Vermont0.0​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arkansas has a 1.6% mortality rate, SD has a 1.1%, and so on.  These states barely have any deaths so comparing them to 33,000 and 15,000 death states is a total crock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and those states have deaths per million in the 200 range unlike the northeast in the 1000s range.
Click to expand...

You're stuck in the past. Yes, it was very bad in the NE early on. Now it's not. Now it's bad in some red states.


----------



## eddiew

Faun said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take, _'Things a President Who Can't Deliver a Vaccine Before Their Next Election Says,'_ for $1000, Alex.
Click to expand...

Can I get a piece of that?


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor gramps is hallucinating again. Take your meds, gramps.
> 
> 
> 
> I took them, puppy, and my vitamins too. Now you know *what YOU need to take. * My QUIZZES for liberals.  But you're too chicken.
> 
> View attachment 389843
Click to expand...

LOLOL

You're fucking deranged, gramps.


----------



## eddiew

jc456 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> JC   Trump is really nutz
> Bob Woodward said President Trump’s false claim at a town hall this week that he never sought to downplay the threat of the coronavirus shows Trump has “lost his way, not just as president but as a human being trying to assess what’s real and what’s unreal.”
> 
> In a wide-ranging live interview with Yahoo News Editor in Chief Daniel Klaidman and Chief Investigative Correspondent Michael Isikoff for the “Skullduggery” podcast Thursday, Woodward said Trump’s assertion during the ABC town hall that he “up-played” the threat of COVID-19 to Americans was “so confusing, it makes you dizzy.”
> 
> “This idea of up-playing, I don’t think that’s even a word,” Woodward said. “Now it will be in one of those slang dictionaries.”
> 
> In a Feb. 7 interview for Woodward’s new book, “Rage,” Trump told him that he knew the virus — which has now killed over 190,000 Americans — was “more deadly than even your strenuous flus.”
> 
> “You just breathe the air and that’s how it’s passed,” Trump said, adding: “This is deadly stuff.”
> 
> But publicly, Trump sought to downplay the virus, which he acknowledged in another interview with Woodward on March 19.
> 
> “I wanted to always play it down,” he said. “I still like playing it down, because I don’t want to create a panic.”
> 
> 
> 
> Bob woodward, who the fk died and left him moral leader?
Click to expand...

Oh you think his ears deceived him?  After 18 calls with your idiot Trump?


----------



## BlindBoo

jc456 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> JC   Trump is really nutz
> Bob Woodward said President Trump’s false claim at a town hall this week that he never sought to downplay the threat of the coronavirus shows Trump has “lost his way, not just as president but as a human being trying to assess what’s real and what’s unreal.”
> 
> In a wide-ranging live interview with Yahoo News Editor in Chief Daniel Klaidman and Chief Investigative Correspondent Michael Isikoff for the “Skullduggery” podcast Thursday, Woodward said Trump’s assertion during the ABC town hall that he “up-played” the threat of COVID-19 to Americans was “so confusing, it makes you dizzy.”
> 
> “This idea of up-playing, I don’t think that’s even a word,” Woodward said. “Now it will be in one of those slang dictionaries.”
> 
> In a Feb. 7 interview for Woodward’s new book, “Rage,” Trump told him that he knew the virus — which has now killed over 190,000 Americans — was “more deadly than even your strenuous flus.”
> 
> “You just breathe the air and that’s how it’s passed,” Trump said, adding: “This is deadly stuff.”
> 
> But publicly, Trump sought to downplay the virus, which he acknowledged in another interview with Woodward on March 19.
> 
> “I wanted to always play it down,” he said. “I still like playing it down, because I don’t want to create a panic.”
> 
> 
> 
> Bob woodward, who the fk died and left him moral leader?
Click to expand...


Nixon's Presidency.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never learn, do ya, shvantz?
> 
> *New Cases:*
> 
> Florida7.3​Texas5.0​Rhode Island2.8​New Jersey1.0​New York0.8​Maine0.7​Connecticut0.6​
> 
> *New Deaths:*
> 
> Texas152.2​Florida109.6​Rhode Island101.9​New Jersey44.0​Connecticut37.9​New York37.2​Maine17.1​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All a big scam, and you fall for it.
> 
> Your next purchase >>
> 
> View attachment 389844
Click to expand...

LOL

Your tacit surrender is accepted, gramps.


----------



## eddiew

Jc  Who you gonna believe about the virus ,,Trump ,or the scientists?


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're gonna tell me trump is not off his tree???
Click to expand...

how so?  pointing out demofks hate life and people? fk dude, you seen the riots?


----------



## jc456

BlindBoo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> JC   Trump is really nutz
> Bob Woodward said President Trump’s false claim at a town hall this week that he never sought to downplay the threat of the coronavirus shows Trump has “lost his way, not just as president but as a human being trying to assess what’s real and what’s unreal.”
> 
> In a wide-ranging live interview with Yahoo News Editor in Chief Daniel Klaidman and Chief Investigative Correspondent Michael Isikoff for the “Skullduggery” podcast Thursday, Woodward said Trump’s assertion during the ABC town hall that he “up-played” the threat of COVID-19 to Americans was “so confusing, it makes you dizzy.”
> 
> “This idea of up-playing, I don’t think that’s even a word,” Woodward said. “Now it will be in one of those slang dictionaries.”
> 
> In a Feb. 7 interview for Woodward’s new book, “Rage,” Trump told him that he knew the virus — which has now killed over 190,000 Americans — was “more deadly than even your strenuous flus.”
> 
> “You just breathe the air and that’s how it’s passed,” Trump said, adding: “This is deadly stuff.”
> 
> But publicly, Trump sought to downplay the virus, which he acknowledged in another interview with Woodward on March 19.
> 
> “I wanted to always play it down,” he said. “I still like playing it down, because I don’t want to create a panic.”
> 
> 
> 
> Bob woodward, who the fk died and left him moral leader?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nixon's Presidency.
Click to expand...

he quit.  his time therefore is over.


----------



## Faun

WEATHER53 said:


> Well besides dback and Starkey naively and vigorously stating that filet mignon is a prepared and cooked style of meal rather than a cut of meat we had a new King Dimbulb here last night stating that the number of positively tested people has Nothing To Do in the  calculations of death rates.


First of all, you're kazzing. No one said the _*"number"*_ of positive tested people are excluded from that algorithm. What was said is the _*"percentage"*_ of positive tests are not included. But the number isn't either.

You now lose this argument because you're kazzing (i.e., lying).

And didn't I already show you this...?







^^^ you'll note, there's no percentage of positive tests in either of those algorithms.

Are ya feeling stupid yet??


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> Jc  Who you gonna believe about the virus ,,Trump ,or the scientists?


which scientists? you act as though all scientists are one.  that's the mistake you demofks make on every mther fking thing.


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> Oh you think his ears deceived him? After 18 calls with your idiot Trump?


yes, I do.  take a look at the fk.  pukey skin and can't say anything unbiased.


----------



## BlindBoo

jc456 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> JC   Trump is really nutz
> Bob Woodward said President Trump’s false claim at a town hall this week that he never sought to downplay the threat of the coronavirus shows Trump has “lost his way, not just as president but as a human being trying to assess what’s real and what’s unreal.”
> 
> In a wide-ranging live interview with Yahoo News Editor in Chief Daniel Klaidman and Chief Investigative Correspondent Michael Isikoff for the “Skullduggery” podcast Thursday, Woodward said Trump’s assertion during the ABC town hall that he “up-played” the threat of COVID-19 to Americans was “so confusing, it makes you dizzy.”
> 
> “This idea of up-playing, I don’t think that’s even a word,” Woodward said. “Now it will be in one of those slang dictionaries.”
> 
> In a Feb. 7 interview for Woodward’s new book, “Rage,” Trump told him that he knew the virus — which has now killed over 190,000 Americans — was “more deadly than even your strenuous flus.”
> 
> “You just breathe the air and that’s how it’s passed,” Trump said, adding: “This is deadly stuff.”
> 
> But publicly, Trump sought to downplay the virus, which he acknowledged in another interview with Woodward on March 19.
> 
> “I wanted to always play it down,” he said. “I still like playing it down, because I don’t want to create a panic.”
> 
> 
> 
> Bob woodward, who the fk died and left him moral leader?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nixon's Presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he quit.  his time therefore is over.
Click to expand...


He quit because his presidency was killed, rhetorically, in part by Bob Woodward.


----------



## Mac1958

eddiew said:


> Jc  Who you gonna believe about the virus ,,Trump ,or the scientists?


We're so far into the Twilight Zone now, who knows.  At the town hall the other night, when that lady asked him about how he downplayed the virus, he said, "no, actually I up-played it".

What the fuck.  First of all, "up-played" it?   This is the mind of an eight year old.

But worse, obviously -- the whole country heard him ADMIT that he downplayed it.  What psychological misfire causes an adult to LIE that blatantly?  Does he not understand what an insult that is?  But of course, his sheep are just fine with it.

His sheep elected him as a big FUCK YOU to this country.  He's really come through for them.


----------



## jc456

BlindBoo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> JC   Trump is really nutz
> Bob Woodward said President Trump’s false claim at a town hall this week that he never sought to downplay the threat of the coronavirus shows Trump has “lost his way, not just as president but as a human being trying to assess what’s real and what’s unreal.”
> 
> In a wide-ranging live interview with Yahoo News Editor in Chief Daniel Klaidman and Chief Investigative Correspondent Michael Isikoff for the “Skullduggery” podcast Thursday, Woodward said Trump’s assertion during the ABC town hall that he “up-played” the threat of COVID-19 to Americans was “so confusing, it makes you dizzy.”
> 
> “This idea of up-playing, I don’t think that’s even a word,” Woodward said. “Now it will be in one of those slang dictionaries.”
> 
> In a Feb. 7 interview for Woodward’s new book, “Rage,” Trump told him that he knew the virus — which has now killed over 190,000 Americans — was “more deadly than even your strenuous flus.”
> 
> “You just breathe the air and that’s how it’s passed,” Trump said, adding: “This is deadly stuff.”
> 
> But publicly, Trump sought to downplay the virus, which he acknowledged in another interview with Woodward on March 19.
> 
> “I wanted to always play it down,” he said. “I still like playing it down, because I don’t want to create a panic.”
> 
> 
> 
> Bob woodward, who the fk died and left him moral leader?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nixon's Presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he quit.  his time therefore is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He quit because his presidency was killed, rhetorically, in part by Bob Woodward.
Click to expand...

so do all the perks from it.  see ya woody. He quit because he was weak.


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> We're so far into the Twilight Zone now, who knows. At the town hall the other night, when that lady asked him about how he downplayed the virus, he said, "no, actually I up-played it".


he did, he stopped all flights from China.  no one else had, and the demofks called him a xenophobic.  So yes, he did play it up.  Brought in the ship to NYC brought in manufacturers to build ventilators, etc....


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jc  Who you gonna believe about the virus ,,Trump ,or the scientists?
> 
> 
> 
> We're so far into the Twilight Zone now, who knows.  At the town hall the other night, when that lady asked him about how he downplayed the virus, he said, "no, actually I up-played it".
> 
> What the fuck.  First of all, "up-played" it?   This is the mind of an eight year old.
> 
> But worse, obviously -- the whole country heard him ADMIT that he downplayed it.  What psychological misfire causes an adult to LIE that blatantly?  Does he not understand what an insult that is?  But of course, his sheep are just fine with it.
> 
> His sheep elected him as a big FUCK YOU to this country.  He's really come through for them.
Click to expand...

what's the lie?


----------



## Mac1958

jc456 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're so far into the Twilight Zone now, who knows. At the town hall the other night, when that lady asked him about how he downplayed the virus, he said, "no, actually I up-played it".
> 
> 
> 
> he did, he stopped all flights from China.  no one else had, and the demofks called him a xenophobic.  So yes, he did play it up.  Brought in the ship to NYC brought in manufacturers to build ventilators, etc....
Click to expand...

Did he, or did he not, admit on tape that he downplayed it?

Yes or no?

I don't expect an honest answer.  I just want to see how you spin.


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> Dr Grump debating style.
> 
> kaz:  The beach is comprised of sand
> 
> Dr Grump:  List every beach and every grain of sand on each beach



bbbzzttt.... Wrong. I'm not debating whether the beach is made of sand. I'm debating if you are even at a beach. In order for the above to be true, I have to believe everything you type is true. I don't. Talk about hubris and arrogance.
As I said, you make a assertion it is yours to prove not mine. You going "it is so" is not evidence of anything.


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> Did he, or did he not, admit on tape that he downplayed it?


downplayed what?


----------



## Mac1958

jc456 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jc  Who you gonna believe about the virus ,,Trump ,or the scientists?
> 
> 
> 
> We're so far into the Twilight Zone now, who knows.  At the town hall the other night, when that lady asked him about how he downplayed the virus, he said, "no, actually I up-played it".
> 
> What the fuck.  First of all, "up-played" it?   This is the mind of an eight year old.
> 
> But worse, obviously -- the whole country heard him ADMIT that he downplayed it.  What psychological misfire causes an adult to LIE that blatantly?  Does he not understand what an insult that is?  But of course, his sheep are just fine with it.
> 
> His sheep elected him as a big FUCK YOU to this country.  He's really come through for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's the lie?
Click to expand...

Um, I spelled it out.

Talk radio hasn't covered it, so you probably don't know.


----------



## jc456

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump debating style.
> 
> kaz:  The beach is comprised of sand
> 
> Dr Grump:  List every beach and every grain of sand on each beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbbzzttt.... Wrong. I'm not debating whether the beach is made of sand. I'm debating if you are even at a beach. In order for the above to be true, I have to believe everything you type is true. I don't. Talk about hubris and arrogance.
> As I said, you make a assertion it is yours to prove not mine. You going "it is so" is not evidence of anything.
Click to expand...

oh the irony there.


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jc  Who you gonna believe about the virus ,,Trump ,or the scientists?
> 
> 
> 
> We're so far into the Twilight Zone now, who knows.  At the town hall the other night, when that lady asked him about how he downplayed the virus, he said, "no, actually I up-played it".
> 
> What the fuck.  First of all, "up-played" it?   This is the mind of an eight year old.
> 
> But worse, obviously -- the whole country heard him ADMIT that he downplayed it.  What psychological misfire causes an adult to LIE that blatantly?  Does he not understand what an insult that is?  But of course, his sheep are just fine with it.
> 
> His sheep elected him as a big FUCK YOU to this country.  He's really come through for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's the lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, I spelled it out.
> 
> Talk radio hasn't covered it, so you probably don't know.
Click to expand...

you generalized something of absolutely no value. downplayed upplayed. you can have both, depends what is downplayed and what is upplayed.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they don't get it.  the more positive cases without symptoms shows how weak the virus really is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, it doesn't alter the actual mortality rate. It only gives us a more accurate mortality rate.
> 
> More positive cases results in more deaths. It's sad that you cons can't understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, which room has more deaths (more than likely) A or B?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're such an abject imbecile, there's no fucking way you're a banker. Rather than toy with your dishonest and made up figures, let's use actual figures. And your figures are dishonest because you're making up proportions out of thin air as opposed to assuming the disease would infect age groups within a close proximity as it has for the last 6 months.
> 
> This projection is reaching herd mentality of 70%, according to the Mayo Clinic, based on the current known infection rate 2.08% of the population.
> 
> 
> AGEDEATHSPOPULATIONPROJECTION<120​3,848,208​673​1-414​15,962,067​471​5-1430​41,075,169​1,009​15-24333​42,970,800​11,205​25-341,405​45,697,774​47,277​35-443,675​41,277,888​123,661​45-549,694​41,631,699​326,196​55-6421,134​42,272,636​711,145​65-7439,129​30,492,316​1,316,664​75-8448,136​15,394,374​1,619,744​85+56,525​6,544,503​1,902,028​TOTAL180,095​327,167,434​6,060,074​
> 
> So herd mentality would cost America somewhere in the neighborhood of 230 million infected and some *6 million people dead*.
> 
> And likely far, far more once you consider our healthcare system would be too overwhelmed to treat more than a small percentage of that.
> 
> Do you see now why so many posters here think of you as a fucking moron?
Click to expand...

Room A or B? I am talking hypothesis only. Never said otherwise, Captain Literal.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some? You mean MOST.
> 
> What hotspots? The red states are still nowhere near what NY, NJ, CT and MA produced in terms of deaths per 10k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they are not as big as the NYC metro area states.....  the virus from all those coming home from Europe, carrying the disease, came in through their airports and spread like wildfire in their compact population centers.....  And by complete surprise!
> 
> Florida had months before they became a hotspot, and mask wearing was in place, for the most part, and Florida had fair warning on what was happening in nursing homes etc....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so Florida has a very low mortality rate and deaths/capita compared to the idiot northeast and their inept Dem governors...agreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, that's not how it currently is. Based on yesterday's numbers per million.
> 
> *The worst...*
> 
> 1Arkansas48.7​2South Dakota9.0​3Kansas8.9​4Mississippi7.4​5Florida7.3​6South Carolina6.6​7North Dakota6.6​8West Virginia5.6​9Virginia5.3​10Texas5.0​
> 
> *The best...*
> 
> 41New York0.8​42Maine0.7​43Washington0.7​44Connecticut0.6​45Oregon0.5​46Utah0.3​47New Hampshire0.0​48Alaska0.0​49Wyoming0.0​50Vermont0.0​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arkansas has a 1.6% mortality rate, SD has a 1.1%, and so on.  These states barely have any deaths so comparing them to 33,000 and 15,000 death states is a total crock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and those states have deaths per million in the 200 range unlike the northeast in the 1000s range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stuck in the past. Yes, it was very bad in the NE early on. Now it's not. Now it's bad in some red states.
Click to expand...

I live in MA and my kids are 100% remote learning and basketball, football and volleyball aren’t happening.  You’re a fucking waste of a life. Lying POS. No way you’re employed.


----------



## jc456

I can downplay my message to avoid panic at the same time of taking necessary actions to avoid an unknown from entering the country.  Mac1958, right?

it ain't that fking difficult loser.

I bet you can't walk and chew gum at the same time.

oh wait, you probably think they are the same thing.


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Clinton attacked Afghanistan first. And Clinton was controlling northern and southern skies over Iraq, bombing them and even had boots on the ground before W took office.
> 
> Fail.  Don't you know any history?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton didn't invade either country.
> Don't you know any history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you don't.  Clinton:
> 
> 1) Had no fly zones over both the north and south of Iraq
> 
> 2) Had boots on the ground in Northern Iraq
> 
> 3) Bombed military and communication centers.
> 
> Invading Northern Iraq isn't invading Iraq?   So if someone only invaded the South Island you'd say they didn't invade New Zealand?
> 
> And I didn't say he invaded Afghanistan, government educated failure.  I said he attacked it.   He did.  Again, someone fires some missiles into Aukland and you don't consider that attacking New Zealand?
> 
> And YOU call ME undeducated?   Seriously, learn some history.
> 
> And you're justifying that while you just said you oppose US involvement and Clinton got us deeper and deeper while Trump is lessening our involvement and you STILL worship the Democrat party.
> 
> You're an empty headed chick.  I hope you're hot, you're not making a living except on your back.  Sheesh man
Click to expand...


Actually, if you did know your history, you would have come back at me with "Clinton invaded Somalia" which he did, albeit for humanitarian as opposed to hegemonic reasons.
Um no. Those boots on the ground does not constitute an invasion. Neither does bombing military bases. Just as when Reagan bombed Libya in the 1980s. Maybe you need to look up what the word 'invasion'. Acutally going on past posts on this thread, you are a lazy arse who prefers not to prove your assertions, so I'll do it for you.
Invasion: Noun: an instance of invading a country or region with an armed force.

Attacking somebody is not an invasion. See my Reagan/Libya example.

Clinton was pretty mellow when it came to interfering in other countries. In fact, his two most publicised interventions were both done for positive reasons. The aforementioned foray into Somalia, and the Dayton Peace accords which stopped the conflict in Bosnia.

Get educated Kaz. Get educated.


----------



## Mac1958

jc456 said:


> I can downplay my message to avoid panic at the same time of taking necessary actions to avoid an unknown from entering the country.  Mac1958, right?


Absolutely, whatever you say, dittos.


----------



## eddiew

mac ,he's killing me   Heads hard as rocks


----------



## eddiew

""Heavy is the head that wears the crown""


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> Im just laughing at you.  Between Trump and Biden ... Trump ... can't remember what he had for breakfast????
> 
> You're such a Democrat bigot, it's hysterical.   If Joe crapped in his pants you'd say wow, Trump craps in his pants



Me hating Trump has nothing to do with the piece of shit's politics.
As I said, Joe is no great choice, but he is better than Trump.

You know American exceptionalism is well and truly gone when Biden and Trump - out of 330 million people - is the best you can do. Sad sad sad.


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can downplay my message to avoid panic at the same time of taking necessary actions to avoid an unknown from entering the country.  Mac1958, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely, whatever you say, dittos.
Click to expand...

no lie.


----------



## jc456

Dr Grump said:


> As I said, Joe is no great choice, but he is better than Trump.


son who cares what you think?


----------



## initforme

The truth is the virus is winning.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump should try turning off FOX News and run the country  for a change
> 
> 
> 
> Reducing unemployment for blacks, Hispanics, Asians, the disabled, and people without high school diploma, to the lowest levels in US history, could fall into the category of _"run the country"_, wouldn't you say ?
> 
> Raising median wage to highest levels in US history, could fall into the category of _"run the country"_, wouldn't you say ?
> 
> Making America # 1 in the world in energy production, could fall into the category of _"run the country"_, wouldn't you say ?
> 
> Reducing the Covid mortality rate from 17,052/wk to 1,372/wk (92% reduction), could fall into the category of _"run the country"_, wouldn't you say ?
> 
> Record highs in the stock market could fall into the category of _"run the country"_, wouldn't you say ?
Click to expand...

Only president to have -33% real GDP. Only president to never have a single quarter of real GDP any higher than 3.5%. Only the second president to never have a year of real GDP at 3% or higher.


----------



## jc456

initforme said:


> The truth is the virus is winning.


demofks are allowing it. so far they 've lost all cases taken to court.  so there's that.


----------



## eddiew

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im just laughing at you.  Between Trump and Biden ... Trump ... can't remember what he had for breakfast????
> 
> You're such a Democrat bigot, it's hysterical.   If Joe crapped in his pants you'd say wow, Trump craps in his pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me hating Trump has nothing to do with the piece of shit's politics.
> As I said, Joe is no great choice, but he is better than Trump.
> 
> You know American exceptionalism is well and truly gone when Biden and Trump - out of 330 million people - is the best you can do. Sad sad sad.
Click to expand...

Biden at least will bring with him folks that know whats going on ,,and there won't be more than half leaving ,,He'll listen to them Not like the ah who thinks his shit doesn't stink


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they don't get it.  the more positive cases without symptoms shows how weak the virus really is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, it doesn't alter the actual mortality rate. It only gives us a more accurate mortality rate.
> 
> More positive cases results in more deaths. It's sad that you cons can't understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, which room has more deaths (more than likely) A or B?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're such an abject imbecile, there's no fucking way you're a banker. Rather than toy with your dishonest and made up figures, let's use actual figures. And your figures are dishonest because you're making up proportions out of thin air as opposed to assuming the disease would infect age groups within a close proximity as it has for the last 6 months.
> 
> This projection is reaching herd mentality of 70%, according to the Mayo Clinic, based on the current known infection rate 2.08% of the population.
> 
> 
> AGEDEATHSPOPULATIONPROJECTION<120​3,848,208​673​1-414​15,962,067​471​5-1430​41,075,169​1,009​15-24333​42,970,800​11,205​25-341,405​45,697,774​47,277​35-443,675​41,277,888​123,661​45-549,694​41,631,699​326,196​55-6421,134​42,272,636​711,145​65-7439,129​30,492,316​1,316,664​75-8448,136​15,394,374​1,619,744​85+56,525​6,544,503​1,902,028​TOTAL180,095​327,167,434​6,060,074​
> 
> So herd mentality would cost America somewhere in the neighborhood of 230 million infected and some *6 million people dead*.
> 
> And likely far, far more once you consider our healthcare system would be too overwhelmed to treat more than a small percentage of that.
> 
> Do you see now why so many posters here think of you as a fucking moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Room A or B? I am talking hypothesis only. Never said otherwise, Captain Literal.
Click to expand...

LOL

Why on Earth would we play with hypotheticals, ShortBus, when we have actual figures at hand?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some? You mean MOST.
> 
> What hotspots? The red states are still nowhere near what NY, NJ, CT and MA produced in terms of deaths per 10k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they are not as big as the NYC metro area states.....  the virus from all those coming home from Europe, carrying the disease, came in through their airports and spread like wildfire in their compact population centers.....  And by complete surprise!
> 
> Florida had months before they became a hotspot, and mask wearing was in place, for the most part, and Florida had fair warning on what was happening in nursing homes etc....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so Florida has a very low mortality rate and deaths/capita compared to the idiot northeast and their inept Dem governors...agreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, that's not how it currently is. Based on yesterday's numbers per million.
> 
> *The worst...*
> 
> 1Arkansas48.7​2South Dakota9.0​3Kansas8.9​4Mississippi7.4​5Florida7.3​6South Carolina6.6​7North Dakota6.6​8West Virginia5.6​9Virginia5.3​10Texas5.0​
> 
> *The best...*
> 
> 41New York0.8​42Maine0.7​43Washington0.7​44Connecticut0.6​45Oregon0.5​46Utah0.3​47New Hampshire0.0​48Alaska0.0​49Wyoming0.0​50Vermont0.0​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arkansas has a 1.6% mortality rate, SD has a 1.1%, and so on.  These states barely have any deaths so comparing them to 33,000 and 15,000 death states is a total crock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and those states have deaths per million in the 200 range unlike the northeast in the 1000s range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stuck in the past. Yes, it was very bad in the NE early on. Now it's not. Now it's bad in some red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in MA and my kids are 100% remote learning and basketball, football and volleyball aren’t happening.  You’re a fucking waste of a life. Lying POS. No way you’re employed.
Click to expand...

*"I know you are but what am I?"*

LOLOL

C'mon, ShortBus, you can do better than that, can't ya?


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Clinton attacked Afghanistan first. And Clinton was controlling northern and southern skies over Iraq, bombing them and even had boots on the ground before W took office.
> 
> Fail.  Don't you know any history?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton didn't invade either country.
> Don't you know any history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you don't.  Clinton:
> 
> 1) Had no fly zones over both the north and south of Iraq
> 
> 2) Had boots on the ground in Northern Iraq
> 
> 3) Bombed military and communication centers.
> 
> Invading Northern Iraq isn't invading Iraq?   So if someone only invaded the South Island you'd say they didn't invade New Zealand?
> 
> And I didn't say he invaded Afghanistan, government educated failure.  I said he attacked it.   He did.  Again, someone fires some missiles into Aukland and you don't consider that attacking New Zealand?
> 
> And YOU call ME undeducated?   Seriously, learn some history.
> 
> And you're justifying that while you just said you oppose US involvement and Clinton got us deeper and deeper while Trump is lessening our involvement and you STILL worship the Democrat party.
> 
> You're an empty headed chick.  I hope you're hot, you're not making a living except on your back.  Sheesh man
Click to expand...

VACUOUS??  And that's what the hypocrite called me??


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Trump playing it down be more dishonest than the Democrats hyping the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 200,000 dead -- that's hyping?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way the Democrats did it blaming Trump for a virus, undercutting him every step of the way, constantly calling him racist while he was trying to restrict the movement of the pandemic, attacking him for not shutting down the economy at the same time as attacking him for the first shut down, attacking him for overriding the States and not overriding them at the same time?
> 
> Fuck yeah that's hyping
Click to expand...

Wow   Your eyes must be brown you're so full of shit


----------



## Dr Grump

jc456 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, Joe is no great choice, but he is better than Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> son who cares what you think?
Click to expand...


Probably the same number who care what you think, Boy...


----------



## jc456

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, Joe is no great choice, but he is better than Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> son who cares what you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably the same number who care what you think, Boy...
Click to expand...

I'm a citizen of the country.  mine matters more.


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> Wow Your eyes must be brown you're so full of shit


it's a mirror.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they don't get it.  the more positive cases without symptoms shows how weak the virus really is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, it doesn't alter the actual mortality rate. It only gives us a more accurate mortality rate.
> 
> More positive cases results in more deaths. It's sad that you cons can't understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, which room has more deaths (more than likely) A or B?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're such an abject imbecile, there's no fucking way you're a banker. Rather than toy with your dishonest and made up figures, let's use actual figures. And your figures are dishonest because you're making up proportions out of thin air as opposed to assuming the disease would infect age groups within a close proximity as it has for the last 6 months.
> 
> This projection is reaching herd mentality of 70%, according to the Mayo Clinic, based on the current known infection rate 2.08% of the population.
> 
> 
> AGEDEATHSPOPULATIONPROJECTION<120​3,848,208​673​1-414​15,962,067​471​5-1430​41,075,169​1,009​15-24333​42,970,800​11,205​25-341,405​45,697,774​47,277​35-443,675​41,277,888​123,661​45-549,694​41,631,699​326,196​55-6421,134​42,272,636​711,145​65-7439,129​30,492,316​1,316,664​75-8448,136​15,394,374​1,619,744​85+56,525​6,544,503​1,902,028​TOTAL180,095​327,167,434​6,060,074​
> 
> So herd mentality would cost America somewhere in the neighborhood of 230 million infected and some *6 million people dead*.
> 
> And likely far, far more once you consider our healthcare system would be too overwhelmed to treat more than a small percentage of that.
> 
> Do you see now why so many posters here think of you as a fucking moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Room A or B? I am talking hypothesis only. Never said otherwise, Captain Literal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Why on Earth would we play with hypotheticals, ShortBus, when we have actual figures at hand?
Click to expand...

Because the past doesn’t always predict the future. Ask the Atlanta Falcons about the last SB they were in. Understood? You waste of life.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some? You mean MOST.
> 
> What hotspots? The red states are still nowhere near what NY, NJ, CT and MA produced in terms of deaths per 10k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they are not as big as the NYC metro area states.....  the virus from all those coming home from Europe, carrying the disease, came in through their airports and spread like wildfire in their compact population centers.....  And by complete surprise!
> 
> Florida had months before they became a hotspot, and mask wearing was in place, for the most part, and Florida had fair warning on what was happening in nursing homes etc....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so Florida has a very low mortality rate and deaths/capita compared to the idiot northeast and their inept Dem governors...agreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, that's not how it currently is. Based on yesterday's numbers per million.
> 
> *The worst...*
> 
> 1Arkansas48.7​2South Dakota9.0​3Kansas8.9​4Mississippi7.4​5Florida7.3​6South Carolina6.6​7North Dakota6.6​8West Virginia5.6​9Virginia5.3​10Texas5.0​
> 
> *The best...*
> 
> 41New York0.8​42Maine0.7​43Washington0.7​44Connecticut0.6​45Oregon0.5​46Utah0.3​47New Hampshire0.0​48Alaska0.0​49Wyoming0.0​50Vermont0.0​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arkansas has a 1.6% mortality rate, SD has a 1.1%, and so on.  These states barely have any deaths so comparing them to 33,000 and 15,000 death states is a total crock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and those states have deaths per million in the 200 range unlike the northeast in the 1000s range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stuck in the past. Yes, it was very bad in the NE early on. Now it's not. Now it's bad in some red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in MA and my kids are 100% remote learning and basketball, football and volleyball aren’t happening.  You’re a fucking waste of a life. Lying POS. No way you’re employed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"I know you are but what am I?"*
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> C'mon, ShortBus, you can do better than that, can't ya?
Click to expand...

Nice deflection, waste of life. Tell me again at how well the Blue States are doing. Especially the gyms and restaurants in NYC. Stupid waste of life.


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they don't get it.  the more positive cases without symptoms shows how weak the virus really is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, it doesn't alter the actual mortality rate. It only gives us a more accurate mortality rate.
> 
> More positive cases results in more deaths. It's sad that you cons can't understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, which room has more deaths (more than likely) A or B?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're such an abject imbecile, there's no fucking way you're a banker. Rather than toy with your dishonest and made up figures, let's use actual figures. And your figures are dishonest because you're making up proportions out of thin air as opposed to assuming the disease would infect age groups within a close proximity as it has for the last 6 months.
> 
> This projection is reaching herd mentality of 70%, according to the Mayo Clinic, based on the current known infection rate 2.08% of the population.
> 
> 
> AGEDEATHSPOPULATIONPROJECTION<120​3,848,208​673​1-414​15,962,067​471​5-1430​41,075,169​1,009​15-24333​42,970,800​11,205​25-341,405​45,697,774​47,277​35-443,675​41,277,888​123,661​45-549,694​41,631,699​326,196​55-6421,134​42,272,636​711,145​65-7439,129​30,492,316​1,316,664​75-8448,136​15,394,374​1,619,744​85+56,525​6,544,503​1,902,028​TOTAL180,095​327,167,434​6,060,074​
> 
> So herd mentality would cost America somewhere in the neighborhood of 230 million infected and some *6 million people dead*.
> 
> And likely far, far more once you consider our healthcare system would be too overwhelmed to treat more than a small percentage of that.
> 
> Do you see now why so many posters here think of you as a fucking moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Room A or B? I am talking hypothesis only. Never said otherwise, Captain Literal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Why on Earth would we play with hypotheticals, ShortBus, when we have actual figures at hand?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the past doesn’t always predict the future. Ask the Atlanta Falcons about the last SB they were in. Understood? You waste of life.
Click to expand...


You better learn from the past my jewish friend ,so you don't make the same mistakes


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they don't get it.  the more positive cases without symptoms shows how weak the virus really is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, it doesn't alter the actual mortality rate. It only gives us a more accurate mortality rate.
> 
> More positive cases results in more deaths. It's sad that you cons can't understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, which room has more deaths (more than likely) A or B?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're such an abject imbecile, there's no fucking way you're a banker. Rather than toy with your dishonest and made up figures, let's use actual figures. And your figures are dishonest because you're making up proportions out of thin air as opposed to assuming the disease would infect age groups within a close proximity as it has for the last 6 months.
> 
> This projection is reaching herd mentality of 70%, according to the Mayo Clinic, based on the current known infection rate 2.08% of the population.
> 
> 
> AGEDEATHSPOPULATIONPROJECTION<120​3,848,208​673​1-414​15,962,067​471​5-1430​41,075,169​1,009​15-24333​42,970,800​11,205​25-341,405​45,697,774​47,277​35-443,675​41,277,888​123,661​45-549,694​41,631,699​326,196​55-6421,134​42,272,636​711,145​65-7439,129​30,492,316​1,316,664​75-8448,136​15,394,374​1,619,744​85+56,525​6,544,503​1,902,028​TOTAL180,095​327,167,434​6,060,074​
> 
> So herd mentality would cost America somewhere in the neighborhood of 230 million infected and some *6 million people dead*.
> 
> And likely far, far more once you consider our healthcare system would be too overwhelmed to treat more than a small percentage of that.
> 
> Do you see now why so many posters here think of you as a fucking moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Room A or B? I am talking hypothesis only. Never said otherwise, Captain Literal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Why on Earth would we play with hypotheticals, ShortBus, when we have actual figures at hand?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the past doesn’t always predict the future. Ask the Atlanta Falcons about the last SB they were in. Understood? You waste of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You better learn from the past my jewish friend ,so you don't make the same mistakes
Click to expand...

I have. I see how the Democrats don’t want my vote.


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some? You mean MOST.
> 
> What hotspots? The red states are still nowhere near what NY, NJ, CT and MA produced in terms of deaths per 10k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they are not as big as the NYC metro area states.....  the virus from all those coming home from Europe, carrying the disease, came in through their airports and spread like wildfire in their compact population centers.....  And by complete surprise!
> 
> Florida had months before they became a hotspot, and mask wearing was in place, for the most part, and Florida had fair warning on what was happening in nursing homes etc....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so Florida has a very low mortality rate and deaths/capita compared to the idiot northeast and their inept Dem governors...agreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, that's not how it currently is. Based on yesterday's numbers per million.
> 
> *The worst...*
> 
> 1Arkansas48.7​2South Dakota9.0​3Kansas8.9​4Mississippi7.4​5Florida7.3​6South Carolina6.6​7North Dakota6.6​8West Virginia5.6​9Virginia5.3​10Texas5.0​
> 
> *The best...*
> 
> 41New York0.8​42Maine0.7​43Washington0.7​44Connecticut0.6​45Oregon0.5​46Utah0.3​47New Hampshire0.0​48Alaska0.0​49Wyoming0.0​50Vermont0.0​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arkansas has a 1.6% mortality rate, SD has a 1.1%, and so on.  These states barely have any deaths so comparing them to 33,000 and 15,000 death states is a total crock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and those states have deaths per million in the 200 range unlike the northeast in the 1000s range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stuck in the past. Yes, it was very bad in the NE early on. Now it's not. Now it's bad in some red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in MA and my kids are 100% remote learning and basketball, football and volleyball aren’t happening.  You’re a fucking waste of a life. Lying POS. No way you’re employed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"I know you are but what am I?"*
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> C'mon, ShortBus, you can do better than that, can't ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection, waste of life. Tell me again at how well the Blue States are doing. Especially the gyms and restaurants in NYC. Stupid waste of life.
Click to expand...

25% coming back ,,,,soon more   Better hope Blue states do well or else your red states might have to pay their fair share


----------



## eddiew

Azog  We want your vote  Just don't want you to vote for this obvious idiot this bully Trump


----------



## Dr Grump

jc456 said:


> I'm a citizen of the country.  mine matters more.



Um. No it doesn't. Especially if nobody is listening to you. Or - more likely - laughing at you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some? You mean MOST.
> 
> What hotspots? The red states are still nowhere near what NY, NJ, CT and MA produced in terms of deaths per 10k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they are not as big as the NYC metro area states.....  the virus from all those coming home from Europe, carrying the disease, came in through their airports and spread like wildfire in their compact population centers.....  And by complete surprise!
> 
> Florida had months before they became a hotspot, and mask wearing was in place, for the most part, and Florida had fair warning on what was happening in nursing homes etc....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so Florida has a very low mortality rate and deaths/capita compared to the idiot northeast and their inept Dem governors...agreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, that's not how it currently is. Based on yesterday's numbers per million.
> 
> *The worst...*
> 
> 1Arkansas48.7​2South Dakota9.0​3Kansas8.9​4Mississippi7.4​5Florida7.3​6South Carolina6.6​7North Dakota6.6​8West Virginia5.6​9Virginia5.3​10Texas5.0​
> 
> *The best...*
> 
> 41New York0.8​42Maine0.7​43Washington0.7​44Connecticut0.6​45Oregon0.5​46Utah0.3​47New Hampshire0.0​48Alaska0.0​49Wyoming0.0​50Vermont0.0​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arkansas has a 1.6% mortality rate, SD has a 1.1%, and so on.  These states barely have any deaths so comparing them to 33,000 and 15,000 death states is a total crock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and those states have deaths per million in the 200 range unlike the northeast in the 1000s range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stuck in the past. Yes, it was very bad in the NE early on. Now it's not. Now it's bad in some red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in MA and my kids are 100% remote learning and basketball, football and volleyball aren’t happening.  You’re a fucking waste of a life. Lying POS. No way you’re employed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"I know you are but what am I?"*
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> C'mon, ShortBus, you can do better than that, can't ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection, waste of life. Tell me again at how well the Blue States are doing. Especially the gyms and restaurants in NYC. Stupid waste of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 25% coming back ,,,,soon more   Better hope Blue states do well or else your red states might have to pay their fair share
Click to expand...

You do realize that it’s the Republicans in the blue states that make them wealthy not parasite Democrats who only want handouts.


----------



## eddiew

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some? You mean MOST.
> 
> What hotspots? The red states are still nowhere near what NY, NJ, CT and MA produced in terms of deaths per 10k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they are not as big as the NYC metro area states.....  the virus from all those coming home from Europe, carrying the disease, came in through their airports and spread like wildfire in their compact population centers.....  And by complete surprise!
> 
> Florida had months before they became a hotspot, and mask wearing was in place, for the most part, and Florida had fair warning on what was happening in nursing homes etc....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so Florida has a very low mortality rate and deaths/capita compared to the idiot northeast and their inept Dem governors...agreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, that's not how it currently is. Based on yesterday's numbers per million.
> 
> *The worst...*
> 
> 1Arkansas48.7​2South Dakota9.0​3Kansas8.9​4Mississippi7.4​5Florida7.3​6South Carolina6.6​7North Dakota6.6​8West Virginia5.6​9Virginia5.3​10Texas5.0​
> 
> *The best...*
> 
> 41New York0.8​42Maine0.7​43Washington0.7​44Connecticut0.6​45Oregon0.5​46Utah0.3​47New Hampshire0.0​48Alaska0.0​49Wyoming0.0​50Vermont0.0​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arkansas has a 1.6% mortality rate, SD has a 1.1%, and so on.  These states barely have any deaths so comparing them to 33,000 and 15,000 death states is a total crock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and those states have deaths per million in the 200 range unlike the northeast in the 1000s range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stuck in the past. Yes, it was very bad in the NE early on. Now it's not. Now it's bad in some red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in MA and my kids are 100% remote learning and basketball, football and volleyball aren’t happening.  You’re a fucking waste of a life. Lying POS. No way you’re employed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"I know you are but what am I?"*
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> C'mon, ShortBus, you can do better than that, can't ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection, waste of life. Tell me again at how well the Blue States are doing. Especially the gyms and restaurants in NYC. Stupid waste of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 25% coming back ,,,,soon more   Better hope Blue states do well or else your red states might have to pay their fair share
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that it’s the Republicans in the blue states that make them wealthy not parasite Democrats who only want handouts.
Click to expand...

The trailer trash people?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

eddiew said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some? You mean MOST.
> 
> What hotspots? The red states are still nowhere near what NY, NJ, CT and MA produced in terms of deaths per 10k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they are not as big as the NYC metro area states.....  the virus from all those coming home from Europe, carrying the disease, came in through their airports and spread like wildfire in their compact population centers.....  And by complete surprise!
> 
> Florida had months before they became a hotspot, and mask wearing was in place, for the most part, and Florida had fair warning on what was happening in nursing homes etc....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so Florida has a very low mortality rate and deaths/capita compared to the idiot northeast and their inept Dem governors...agreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, that's not how it currently is. Based on yesterday's numbers per million.
> 
> *The worst...*
> 
> 1Arkansas48.7​2South Dakota9.0​3Kansas8.9​4Mississippi7.4​5Florida7.3​6South Carolina6.6​7North Dakota6.6​8West Virginia5.6​9Virginia5.3​10Texas5.0​
> 
> *The best...*
> 
> 41New York0.8​42Maine0.7​43Washington0.7​44Connecticut0.6​45Oregon0.5​46Utah0.3​47New Hampshire0.0​48Alaska0.0​49Wyoming0.0​50Vermont0.0​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arkansas has a 1.6% mortality rate, SD has a 1.1%, and so on.  These states barely have any deaths so comparing them to 33,000 and 15,000 death states is a total crock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and those states have deaths per million in the 200 range unlike the northeast in the 1000s range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stuck in the past. Yes, it was very bad in the NE early on. Now it's not. Now it's bad in some red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in MA and my kids are 100% remote learning and basketball, football and volleyball aren’t happening.  You’re a fucking waste of a life. Lying POS. No way you’re employed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"I know you are but what am I?"*
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> C'mon, ShortBus, you can do better than that, can't ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection, waste of life. Tell me again at how well the Blue States are doing. Especially the gyms and restaurants in NYC. Stupid waste of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 25% coming back ,,,,soon more   Better hope Blue states do well or else your red states might have to pay their fair share
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that it’s the Republicans in the blue states that make them wealthy not parasite Democrats who only want handouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The trailer trash people?
Click to expand...

Corporate America and small business owners. Those who suffered from the “peaceful protesters”


----------



## eddiew

We'll see in Nov  who suffered , who believes this moron in our WH now is the most dangerous to America,who is doing his best to cut our voting down


----------



## protectionist

Penelope said:


> I think you sound like a tramp worshipper.
> 
> You are both nutters.  Why because its simple, you dismiss what tramp says in the tapes, and you believe every word he sprouts, except for the tapes.


How about YOU ? You wanna take one of my QUIZZES, to find out how much you don't know ?  Information-deprived, victims of liberal OMISSION media should all take my QUIZZES.


----------



## protectionist

kaz said:


> The way the Democrats did it blaming Trump for a virus, undercutting him every step of the way, constantly calling him racist while he was trying to restrict the movement of the pandemic, attacking him for not shutting down the economy at the same time as attacking him for the first shut down, attacking him for overriding the States and not overriding them at the same time?
> 
> Fuck yeah that's hyping


That's what Democrats do. They are constantly uttering the most ludicrous things, hoping to influence the total airhead sector of American society.  No truth. No integrity. No concern for America. Just one thing - get Democrats elected, by any means necessary.  

Notice Biden blaming Trump for the riots ?  Pheeeew! (high-pitched whistle)   There's probably some people out there dumb enough to believe it.


----------



## protectionist

eddiew said:


> We'll see in Nov  who suffered , who believes this moron in our WH now is the most dangerous to America,who is doing his best to cut our voting down


Those who don't want our ILLEGAL voting cut down, are the ones who are most dangerous to America.


----------



## protectionist

eddiew said:


> The trailer trash people?


Notice the way Democrats talk ? All the tens of millions of Americans living in a trailer should take notice, and remember on election day.  And children growing up in trailers, should remember it when they get old enough to vote.


----------



## protectionist

eddiew said:


> Azog  We want your vote  Just don't want you to vote for this obvious idiot this bully Trump


1.  When you are flying around in your own privae 757 jet, MAYBE you could start calling Trump an "idiot"

2.  Who has Trump bullied ?  How ?  Got a source ? Got a link ? Got anything ?


----------



## protectionist

eddiew said:


> Wow   Your eyes must be brown you're so full of shit


So now every person in America with brown eyes, has been attacked by you.  You have no concept of what you're doing here.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> You're fucking deranged, gramps.


Not a viable comeback after you're called a chicken.  Until you agree to take the QUIZZES, you remain a chicken.


----------



## ABikerSailor

protectionist said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Azog  We want your vote  Just don't want you to vote for this obvious idiot this bully Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  When you are flying around in your own privae 757 jet, MAYBE you could start calling Trump an "idiot"
> 
> 2.  Who has Trump bullied ?  How ?  Got a source ? Got a link ? Got anything ?
Click to expand...


Owning a jet and claiming to be rich DOES NOT qualify as intelligence or being smart.  Just means that they were lucky.  So what if he has a jet?  What does that really prove, other than he owns something?  Damn sure doesn't mean that Trump is smart.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Your tacit surrender is accepted, gramps.


Then show that the Covid isn't a scam.   Verify right here all the so-called
deaths we hear about. Got their names ? Where they died ?  Other ailments they had ?  Got anything ?


----------



## protectionist

ABikerSailor said:


> Owning a jet and claiming to be rich DOES NOT qualify as intelligence or being smart.  Just means that they were lucky.  So what if he has a jet?  What does that really prove, other than he owns something?  Damn sure doesn't mean that Trump is smart.


It certainly DOES prove that he is smart, and your post here proves that you aren't.


----------



## protectionist

eddiew said:


> You're gonna tell me trump is not off his tree???


That's what I'm telling you. And I'm also telling you that every Democrat is off their rocker.


----------



## protectionist

eddiew said:


> “I wanted to always play it down,” he said. “I still like playing it down, because I don’t want to create a panic.”


Never a good idea to create a panic.  Common sense. Something Democrats lack.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> First of all, you're kazzing. No one said the _*"number"*_ of positive tested people are excluded from that algorithm. What was said is the _*"percentage"*_ of positive tests are not included. But the number isn't either.
> 
> You now lose this argument because you're kazzing (i.e., lying).
> 
> And didn't I already show you this...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ you'll note, there's no percentage of positive tests in either of those algorithms.
> 
> Are ya feeling stupid yet??


Now that you've impressed us all Oh so much with all that, please tell us what % of so-called Covid deaths are actually that, and what % are deaths from other causes, among people who happened to be slightly infected, but they still were listed as a Covid death.

We await your answer, Mr QUIZ ZERO.


----------



## protectionist

Mac1958 said:


> His sheep elected him as a big FUCK YOU to this country.  He's really come through for them.



For us and YOU too. 

1. RECORD positive numbers on the economy,
2. stopped the absurd practice of giving China unrestricted access to our valuable market,
3. holding China accountable for cyber theft,
4. taking Mexico and Central American countries to task for illegal immigration, 5. 5. 5. created 4 million jobs, created over 400,000 manufacturing jobs,
6. unemployment claims hit 50 year low, highest median wage in US history,
7. lowest unemployment for blacks, Hispanics, Asians, and disabled in US history, 8.lowest unemployment for women in over 70 years,
9. lowest unemployment rate ever recorded for Americans without a high school diploma,
10. 4 million Americans off food stamps,
11. vocational training topped 4 million - highest ever,
12. opened ANWR and approved Keystone XL and Dakota Access Pipelines thereby making America # 1 energy producer in the world (no other president ever did that), 13. Obamacare individual mandate penalty GONE,
14. FDA approved more affordable generic drugs than ever before in history. > drug companies are freezing or reversing planned price increases,
15. reformed the Medicare program to stop hospitals from overcharging low-income seniors on their drugs—saving seniors hundreds of millions of dollars,
16. Signed Right-To-Try legislation,
17. $6 billion in NEW funding to fight the opioid epidemic (the most ever),
18. Signed VA Choice Act and VA Accountability Act,
19. expanded VA telehealth services, walk-in-clinics, and same-day urgent primary and mental health care (I got surgeries and benefits from this myself),
20. United States is a net natural gas exporter for the first time since 1957,
21. withdrew the United States from the job-killing Paris Climate Accord,
22. pressured NATO allies, and they're spending $69 billion more on defense since 2016,
23. made the Space Force the 6th branch of the Armed Forces,
24. withdrew from the horrible, one-sided Iran Deal, 25. moved U.S. Embassy to Jerusalem,
25. protected Americans from terrorists with the Travel Ban, upheld by Supreme Court, 26. issued Executive Order to keep open Guantanamo Bay,
27. MCA deal,
28. reached a breakthrough agreement with the E.U. to increase U.S. exports
29. pressured NATO allies, and they're spending $69 billion more on defense since 2016,
30. net exports increased $59 Billion in 2018,
31. improved vetting and screening for refugees, and switched focus to overseas resettlement,
32. we have begun BUILDING THE WALL.
33. provided quality detention centers for migrant children in Southwest Key Programs
34. created 8,700 Opportunity Zones with investment incentives for companies to invest in distressed communities
35. Got Israel/UAE aggreement establishing Middle East peace
36. Defeated ISIS and killed their leaders incl. # 1 al Baghdadi.
37. Killed Iranian terrorist leader Sulemani.
38. Stopped domestic terrorist mobs by sending federal troops & National Guard
39. record of number of regulations cut, further boosting the economy
40. highest median wage in US history
41. rebuilt the US military to a $721 Billion/yr budget
42. increased wages for military personnel
43. We found out when we expected President Trump to lead us through a COVID pandemic, as our Covid mortality rate was REDUCED from over 17,000/week in April. to less than 1,000 this week, as a result of the many smart things that the president has done. > it's a HUGE SUCCESS.
44. Ventilators (we now have so many we're exporting them),
45. the Navy hospital ships sent to New York,
46. the stimulus checks,
47. The Task Force advice (ex. social distancing),
48. opposition/criticism of New York's dumb nursing home policies,
49. federal aid to hospitals,
50. travel bans (which Democrats called Trump a "racist' for),
51. Trump's advocacy of hydroxychloriquin (now proven to be effective, despite criticism from Democrats),
52. fast, continual development of a vaccine.


----------



## protectionist

Dr Grump said:


> Me hating Trump has nothing to do with the piece of shit's politics.
> As I said, Joe is no great choice, but he is better than Trump.
> 
> You know American exceptionalism is well and truly gone when Biden and Trump - out of 330 million people - is the best you can do. Sad sad sad.


You got a problem with all the things listed in Post # 4811 ?  If so, what ?


----------



## protectionist

initforme said:


> The truth is the virus is winning.


FALSE!  The US mortality rate is DOWN 90%.   Hospitalizations down 37%.






						Provisional Death Counts for Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
					

National Center for Health Statistics




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Only president to have -33% real GDP. Only president to never have a single quarter of real GDP any higher than 3.5%. Only the second president to never have a year of real GDP at 3% or higher.


FALSE!  Even books cookers in the Obama-infested BEA who lowered Trump's  number of 4.2% down, didn't lower it a far as 3.5%.  Their current numbers show consecutive quarters of 3.9% and 3.8%.

But go ahead and campaign against Trump based on the economy. Yeah, you do that.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some? You mean MOST.
> 
> What hotspots? The red states are still nowhere near what NY, NJ, CT and MA produced in terms of deaths per 10k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they are not as big as the NYC metro area states.....  the virus from all those coming home from Europe, carrying the disease, came in through their airports and spread like wildfire in their compact population centers.....  And by complete surprise!
> 
> Florida had months before they became a hotspot, and mask wearing was in place, for the most part, and Florida had fair warning on what was happening in nursing homes etc....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so Florida has a very low mortality rate and deaths/capita compared to the idiot northeast and their inept Dem governors...agreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, that's not how it currently is. Based on yesterday's numbers per million.
> 
> *The worst...*
> 
> 1Arkansas48.7​2South Dakota9.0​3Kansas8.9​4Mississippi7.4​5Florida7.3​6South Carolina6.6​7North Dakota6.6​8West Virginia5.6​9Virginia5.3​10Texas5.0​
> 
> *The best...*
> 
> 41New York0.8​42Maine0.7​43Washington0.7​44Connecticut0.6​45Oregon0.5​46Utah0.3​47New Hampshire0.0​48Alaska0.0​49Wyoming0.0​50Vermont0.0​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arkansas has a 1.6% mortality rate, SD has a 1.1%, and so on.  These states barely have any deaths so comparing them to 33,000 and 15,000 death states is a total crock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and those states have deaths per million in the 200 range unlike the northeast in the 1000s range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stuck in the past. Yes, it was very bad in the NE early on. Now it's not. Now it's bad in some red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in MA and my kids are 100% remote learning and basketball, football and volleyball aren’t happening.  You’re a fucking waste of a life. Lying POS. No way you’re employed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"I know you are but what am I?"*
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> C'mon, ShortBus, you can do better than that, can't ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection, waste of life. Tell me again at how well the Blue States are doing. Especially the gyms and restaurants in NYC. Stupid waste of life.
Click to expand...

Regarding COVID-19 deaths, they're doing phenomenally better than they were earlier this year. The red states should learn from them.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some? You mean MOST.
> 
> What hotspots? The red states are still nowhere near what NY, NJ, CT and MA produced in terms of deaths per 10k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they are not as big as the NYC metro area states.....  the virus from all those coming home from Europe, carrying the disease, came in through their airports and spread like wildfire in their compact population centers.....  And by complete surprise!
> 
> Florida had months before they became a hotspot, and mask wearing was in place, for the most part, and Florida had fair warning on what was happening in nursing homes etc....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so Florida has a very low mortality rate and deaths/capita compared to the idiot northeast and their inept Dem governors...agreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, that's not how it currently is. Based on yesterday's numbers per million.
> 
> *The worst...*
> 
> 1Arkansas48.7​2South Dakota9.0​3Kansas8.9​4Mississippi7.4​5Florida7.3​6South Carolina6.6​7North Dakota6.6​8West Virginia5.6​9Virginia5.3​10Texas5.0​
> 
> *The best...*
> 
> 41New York0.8​42Maine0.7​43Washington0.7​44Connecticut0.6​45Oregon0.5​46Utah0.3​47New Hampshire0.0​48Alaska0.0​49Wyoming0.0​50Vermont0.0​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arkansas has a 1.6% mortality rate, SD has a 1.1%, and so on.  These states barely have any deaths so comparing them to 33,000 and 15,000 death states is a total crock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and those states have deaths per million in the 200 range unlike the northeast in the 1000s range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stuck in the past. Yes, it was very bad in the NE early on. Now it's not. Now it's bad in some red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in MA and my kids are 100% remote learning and basketball, football and volleyball aren’t happening.  You’re a fucking waste of a life. Lying POS. No way you’re employed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"I know you are but what am I?"*
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> C'mon, ShortBus, you can do better than that, can't ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection, waste of life. Tell me again at how well the Blue States are doing. Especially the gyms and restaurants in NYC. Stupid waste of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 25% coming back ,,,,soon more   Better hope Blue states do well or else your red states might have to pay their fair share
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that it’s the Republicans in the blue states that make them wealthy not parasite Democrats who only want handouts.
Click to expand...

Prove it...


----------



## eddiew

From Dragon Lady  ,,,
Democratic governors didn't have anything to do with Trump's rewriting of the tax code, starting a tariff war, or his failures to deal with the corona virus.

The pandemic is not a Democratic plot. Neither are the wild fires or the storms. These are typical crises that Presidents are asked to deal with and what Trump has consistently shown is that he isn't up to coping with ANY of the crises with have befallen the nation.

Even worse are his attempts to politicize and divide Americans on EVERY topic, even the wearing of masks is a personal insult to him. This is why your pandemic response has failed. The virus isn't partisan. There isn't a Democratic response and a Republican response to the virus. There is only a scientific response.

Trump rejects science but the virus doesn't. So far, the virus is winning.

Every time a Republican chants “Lock her up”, a Trump associate goes to jail.


----------



## eddiew

protectionist said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Azog  We want your vote  Just don't want you to vote for this obvious idiot this bully Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  When you are flying around in your own privae 757 jet, MAYBE you could start calling Trump an "idiot"
> 
> 2.  Who has Trump bullied ?  How ?  Got a source ? Got a link ? Got anything ?
Click to expand...

My daddy didn't give me 100's of millions  Trump is a disgrace as a man disgrace as an American


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some? You mean MOST.
> 
> What hotspots? The red states are still nowhere near what NY, NJ, CT and MA produced in terms of deaths per 10k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they are not as big as the NYC metro area states.....  the virus from all those coming home from Europe, carrying the disease, came in through their airports and spread like wildfire in their compact population centers.....  And by complete surprise!
> 
> Florida had months before they became a hotspot, and mask wearing was in place, for the most part, and Florida had fair warning on what was happening in nursing homes etc....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so Florida has a very low mortality rate and deaths/capita compared to the idiot northeast and their inept Dem governors...agreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, that's not how it currently is. Based on yesterday's numbers per million.
> 
> *The worst...*
> 
> 1Arkansas48.7​2South Dakota9.0​3Kansas8.9​4Mississippi7.4​5Florida7.3​6South Carolina6.6​7North Dakota6.6​8West Virginia5.6​9Virginia5.3​10Texas5.0​
> 
> *The best...*
> 
> 41New York0.8​42Maine0.7​43Washington0.7​44Connecticut0.6​45Oregon0.5​46Utah0.3​47New Hampshire0.0​48Alaska0.0​49Wyoming0.0​50Vermont0.0​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arkansas has a 1.6% mortality rate, SD has a 1.1%, and so on.  These states barely have any deaths so comparing them to 33,000 and 15,000 death states is a total crock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and those states have deaths per million in the 200 range unlike the northeast in the 1000s range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stuck in the past. Yes, it was very bad in the NE early on. Now it's not. Now it's bad in some red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in MA and my kids are 100% remote learning and basketball, football and volleyball aren’t happening.  You’re a fucking waste of a life. Lying POS. No way you’re employed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"I know you are but what am I?"*
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> C'mon, ShortBus, you can do better than that, can't ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection, waste of life. Tell me again at how well the Blue States are doing. Especially the gyms and restaurants in NYC. Stupid waste of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regarding COVID-19 deaths, they're doing phenomenally better than they were earlier this year. The red states should learn from them.
Click to expand...

Tough to do worse. Red states are also open for business. Unlike the blue ones. Funny how you didn’t know that, waste of life. No wonder people are leaving in droves from NY and Cali.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you sound like a tramp worshipper.
> 
> You are both nutters.  Why because its simple, you dismiss what tramp says in the tapes, and you believe every word he sprouts, except for the tapes.
> 
> 
> 
> How about YOU ? You wanna take one of my QUIZZES, to find out how much you don't know ?  Information-deprived, victims of liberal OMISSION media should all take my QUIZZES.
Click to expand...

WTF are you begging for, gramps? You're like those homeless people I see at intersections holding up signs and begging for money. Fess up, you're holding up a cardboard sign now, ain't ya? _'Will work if you take my idiotic quiz.'_


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"more cases is good not bad lying libber."*_
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that conservatives are completely brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cases means more deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We only have the most cases because we test the most. India is up there too. Also Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India On Track To Surpass U.S. As Country Worst Affected By COVID-19
> 
> 
> With more than 5 million coronavirus infections and the world's highest daily tally of new cases, India is expected to become the world's worst-affected country within weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way you can be a banker when you're so bad with numbers.
> 
> Cases per million...
> 
> USA .... 20,634
> India ..... 3,718
> 
> Deaths per million...
> 
> USA .... 608
> India ..... 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the blue states....but lets blame Trump.
> 
> View attachment 389809
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> See that? Now you’re correctly factoring in population. That's what you should have done when comparing the U.S. with India. I'm glad to see you're learning.
> 
> As far as that chart, yes, since the start of coronavirus,  some blue states which were hit hard early on have the highest deaths per capita. But that's switched when viewing current data as some red states are now the hotspots in the U.S..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some? You mean MOST.
> 
> What hotspots? The red states are still nowhere near what NY, NJ, CT and MA produced in terms of deaths per 10k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they are not as big as the NYC metro area states.....  the virus from all those coming home from Europe, carrying the disease, came in through their airports and spread like wildfire in their compact population centers.....  And by complete surprise!
> 
> Florida had months before they became a hotspot, and mask wearing was in place, for the most part, and Florida had fair warning on what was happening in nursing homes etc....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so Florida has a very low mortality rate and deaths/capita compared to the idiot northeast and their inept Dem governors...agreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, that's not how it currently is. Based on yesterday's numbers per million.
> 
> *The worst...*
> 
> 1Arkansas48.7​2South Dakota9.0​3Kansas8.9​4Mississippi7.4​5Florida7.3​6South Carolina6.6​7North Dakota6.6​8West Virginia5.6​9Virginia5.3​10Texas5.0​
> 
> *The best...*
> 
> 41New York0.8​42Maine0.7​43Washington0.7​44Connecticut0.6​45Oregon0.5​46Utah0.3​47New Hampshire0.0​48Alaska0.0​49Wyoming0.0​50Vermont0.0​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arkansas has a 1.6% mortality rate, SD has a 1.1%, and so on.  These states barely have any deaths so comparing them to 33,000 and 15,000 death states is a total crock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and those states have deaths per million in the 200 range unlike the northeast in the 1000s range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stuck in the past. Yes, it was very bad in the NE early on. Now it's not. Now it's bad in some red states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in MA and my kids are 100% remote learning and basketball, football and volleyball aren’t happening.  You’re a fucking waste of a life. Lying POS. No way you’re employed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"I know you are but what am I?"*
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> C'mon, ShortBus, you can do better than that, can't ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection, waste of life. Tell me again at how well the Blue States are doing. Especially the gyms and restaurants in NYC. Stupid waste of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 25% coming back ,,,,soon more   Better hope Blue states do well or else your red states might have to pay their fair share
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that it’s the Republicans in the blue states that make them wealthy not parasite Democrats who only want handouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it...
Click to expand...

Easy look at the regions in Cali that are red and compare their average income to those that are Blue. Orange County vs Compton for instance.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Azog  We want your vote  Just don't want you to vote for this obvious idiot this bully Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  When you are flying around in your own privae 757 jet, MAYBE you could start calling Trump an "idiot"
> 
> 2.  Who has Trump bullied ?  How ?  Got a source ? Got a link ? Got anything ?
Click to expand...

You're really impressed by people who have their own private jets, huh, gramps?


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're fucking deranged, gramps.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a viable comeback after you're called a chicken.  Until you agree to take the QUIZZES, you remain a chicken.
> 
> View attachment 389993
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

I'm not Marty McFly, moron.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your tacit surrender is accepted, gramps.
> 
> 
> 
> Then show that the Covid isn't a scam.   Verify right here all the so-called
> deaths we hear about. Got their names ? Where they died ?  Other ailments they had ?  Got anything ?
Click to expand...

WTF??

You actually think people aren't dying because of COVID-19? You nutters are getting even crazier.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> You're really impressed by people who have their own private jets, huh, gramps?


I'd say it's pretty impressive, yeah. 

What's your good impression ?  Hair buns on guys with knee-hole jeans, or wearing dresses ?    



  Mickey Mouse Club anyone ?


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, you're kazzing. No one said the _*"number"*_ of positive tested people are excluded from that algorithm. What was said is the _*"percentage"*_ of positive tests are not included. But the number isn't either.
> 
> You now lose this argument because you're kazzing (i.e., lying).
> 
> And didn't I already show you this...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ you'll note, there's no percentage of positive tests in either of those algorithms.
> 
> Are ya feeling stupid yet??
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you've impressed us all Oh so much with all that, please tell us what % of so-called Covid deaths are actually that, and what % are deaths from other causes, among people who happened to be slightly infected, but they still were listed as a Covid death.
> 
> We await your answer, Mr QUIZ ZERO.
Click to expand...

Don't have that figure handy but here's Impeached Trump recognizing 100,000 deaths back in May...


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're really impressed by people who have their own private jets, huh, gramps?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say it's pretty impressive, yeah.
> 
> What's your good impression ?  Hair buns on guys with knee-hole jeans, or wearing dresses ?
> 
> View attachment 390020  Mickey Mouse Club anyone ?
Click to expand...

Thanks for admitting Jeffrey Epstein impressed you, ya sick fuck.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> His sheep elected him as a big FUCK YOU to this country.  He's really come through for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For us and YOU too.
> 
> 1. RECORD positive numbers on the economy,
> 2. stopped the absurd practice of giving China unrestricted access to our valuable market,
> 3. holding China accountable for cyber theft,
> 4. taking Mexico and Central American countries to task for illegal immigration, 5. 5. 5. created 4 million jobs, created over 400,000 manufacturing jobs,
> 6. unemployment claims hit 50 year low, highest median wage in US history,
> 7. lowest unemployment for blacks, Hispanics, Asians, and disabled in US history, 8.lowest unemployment for women in over 70 years,
> 9. lowest unemployment rate ever recorded for Americans without a high school diploma,
> 10. 4 million Americans off food stamps,
> 11. vocational training topped 4 million - highest ever,
> 12. opened ANWR and approved Keystone XL and Dakota Access Pipelines thereby making America # 1 energy producer in the world (no other president ever did that), 13. Obamacare individual mandate penalty GONE,
> 14. FDA approved more affordable generic drugs than ever before in history. > drug companies are freezing or reversing planned price increases,
> 15. reformed the Medicare program to stop hospitals from overcharging low-income seniors on their drugs—saving seniors hundreds of millions of dollars,
> 16. Signed Right-To-Try legislation,
> 17. $6 billion in NEW funding to fight the opioid epidemic (the most ever),
> 18. Signed VA Choice Act and VA Accountability Act,
> 19. expanded VA telehealth services, walk-in-clinics, and same-day urgent primary and mental health care (I got surgeries and benefits from this myself),
> 20. United States is a net natural gas exporter for the first time since 1957,
> 21. withdrew the United States from the job-killing Paris Climate Accord,
> 22. pressured NATO allies, and they're spending $69 billion more on defense since 2016,
> 23. made the Space Force the 6th branch of the Armed Forces,
> 24. withdrew from the horrible, one-sided Iran Deal, 25. moved U.S. Embassy to Jerusalem,
> 25. protected Americans from terrorists with the Travel Ban, upheld by Supreme Court, 26. issued Executive Order to keep open Guantanamo Bay,
> 27. MCA deal,
> 28. reached a breakthrough agreement with the E.U. to increase U.S. exports
> 29. pressured NATO allies, and they're spending $69 billion more on defense since 2016,
> 30. net exports increased $59 Billion in 2018,
> 31. improved vetting and screening for refugees, and switched focus to overseas resettlement,
> 32. we have begun BUILDING THE WALL.
> 33. provided quality detention centers for migrant children in Southwest Key Programs
> 34. created 8,700 Opportunity Zones with investment incentives for companies to invest in distressed communities
> 35. Got Israel/UAE aggreement establishing Middle East peace
> 36. Defeated ISIS and killed their leaders incl. # 1 al Baghdadi.
> 37. Killed Iranian terrorist leader Sulemani.
> 38. Stopped domestic terrorist mobs by sending federal troops & National Guard
> 39. record of number of regulations cut, further boosting the economy
> 40. highest median wage in US history
> 41. rebuilt the US military to a $721 Billion/yr budget
> 42. increased wages for military personnel
> 43. We found out when we expected President Trump to lead us through a COVID pandemic, as our Covid mortality rate was REDUCED from over 17,000/week in April. to less than 1,000 this week, as a result of the many smart things that the president has done. > it's a HUGE SUCCESS.
> 44. Ventilators (we now have so many we're exporting them),
> 45. the Navy hospital ships sent to New York,
> 46. the stimulus checks,
> 47. The Task Force advice (ex. social distancing),
> 48. opposition/criticism of New York's dumb nursing home policies,
> 49. federal aid to hospitals,
> 50. travel bans (which Democrats called Trump a "racist' for),
> 51. Trump's advocacy of hydroxychloriquin (now proven to be effective, despite criticism from Democrats),
> 52. fast, continual development of a vaccine.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

I got only as far as ... 

_*"RECORD positive numbers on the economy"*_

You mean record negative numbers. I believe the record for negative real GDP growth was around -9%

Impeached Trump shattered that record with his own ... *-33%*. A record that may last forever.​


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> WTF??
> 
> You actually think people aren't dying because of COVID-19? You nutters are getting even crazier.


I neither think it or don't think it.  The jury is still out.  When it come to Democrat scams to oust Trump, nothing surprises me.

Haven't you heard that thousands of non-Covid deaths are being reported as Covid deaths ?  And you didn't post the names of the dead like I asked.

Here's some more names for you to post >> those people who are reporting the deaths. WHO are THEY ?









						1000 German Doctors say COVID-19 is 100% a Scam
					

+ + + Click to make a donation to this humanitarian anti-globalist relief Fund for Beirut >>




					fromrome.info


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is the virus is winning.
> 
> 
> 
> FALSE!  The US mortality rate is DOWN 90%.   Hospitalizations down 37%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provisional Death Counts for Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
> 
> 
> National Center for Health Statistics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
Click to expand...

Liar. Yesterday you claimed last week's numbers were down to 214. Today you show it's 337. You keep posting a number that changes on you every day because you're too stupid to know that number is not final.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> I got only as far as ...
> 
> _*"RECORD positive numbers on the economy"*_​​​


 That's because, like all deranged leftists, you can't view (and thus learn) good things about Trump. You're programmed to look the other way.  Result >  Information- deprived, liberal airheads,

I already posted your shot to hell credibility, on Trump economic numbers. Even the Obama-infested BEA doesn't agree with you.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Liar. Yesterday you claimed last week's numbers were down to 214. Today you show it's 337. You keep posting a number that changes on you every day because you're too stupid to know that number is not final.


HA HA. See folks!  What did I tell you ? Mr QUIZ ZERO picks up something ridiculous that he thinks he can use as a gotcha stick, and he'll swing it for weeks.. HA HA . Oh man, we're gonna have a field day with this psycho.

Moron, I already stomped your idiot blabs about the numbers changing. I 've been watching them do that for months, and posting it all over the forum.   You're an idiot, and you're not reading the thread.

And, I repeat >>    The US mortality rate is DOWN 90%. Hospitalizations down 37%.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Thanks for admitting Jeffrey Epstein impressed you, ya sick fuck.


I didn't say that, YOU said that, you jerk.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> I'm not Marty McFly, moron.


I don't need coaching on who you are. Everyone in this forum knows who you are, You're the cowardly MR QUIZ ZERO.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only president to have -33% real GDP. Only president to never have a single quarter of real GDP any higher than 3.5%. Only the second president to never have a year of real GDP at 3% or higher.
> 
> 
> 
> FALSE!  Even books cookers in the Obama-infested BEA who lowered Trump's  number of 4.2% down, didn't lower it a far as 3.5%.  Their current numbers show consecutive quarters of 3.9% and 3.8%.
> 
> But go ahead and campaign against Trump based on the economy. Yeah, you do that.
> 
> View attachment 390014
Click to expand...

LOLOL

You piece of shit liar, that graph is old and only goes through the 2nd quarter of 2019. Who did you think you could fool with that? I hope you're not so fucked in the head you don't know we're in September of 2020.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Regarding COVID-19 deaths, they're doing phenomenally better than they were earlier this year. The red states should learn from them.


Or they are reporting falsely.  Bridge in Brooklyn still for sale.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> You piece of shit liar, that graph is old and only goes through the 2nd quarter of 2019. Who did you think you could fool with that? I hope you're not so fucked in the head you don't know we're in September of 2020.


Not old, I just copy pasted it a few minutes ago.  It's the latest numbers, and it doesn't NEED to go further than what it goes to,  Why should it ?  We were talking about the quarters when Trump's GDP topped 3.5%.

So why go further ? >  So it can show the lockdown numbers, enabling you to falsely blame Trump for the Covid virus economy ?  That's what Democrats have been up to all along, as I previously stated.  Which is why Pelosi and her "ludicrous list" won't let the stimulus checks go out.  They want to keep the economy as bad as possible, to reduce Trump's chances for re-election.

But you guys are wasting your energy. The Trump landslide is approaching, and you can't stop it.  Biden is toast.  He's demented, corrupt, and picked a horrible running mate.

Now go wash out your mouth with soap, and take the QUIZ, chicken boy.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF??
> 
> You actually think people aren't dying because of COVID-19? You nutters are getting even crazier.
> 
> 
> 
> I neither think it or don't think it.  The jury is still out.  When it come to Democrat scams to oust Trump, nothing surprises me.
> 
> Haven't you heard that thousands of non-Covid deaths are being reported as Covid deaths ?  And you didn't post the names of the dead like I asked.
> 
> Here's some more names for you to post >> those people who are reporting the deaths. WHO are THEY ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1000 German Doctors say COVID-19 is 100% a Scam
> 
> 
> + + + Click to make a donation to this humanitarian anti-globalist relief Fund for Beirut >>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fromrome.info
Click to expand...

Impeached Trump said the jury wasn't out. When he talked about it in may, he said there were 100,000 deaths. Are you saying he was lying?


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. Yesterday you claimed last week's numbers were down to 214. Today you show it's 337. You keep posting a number that changes on you every day because you're too stupid to know that number is not final.
> 
> 
> 
> HA HA. See folks!  What did I tell you ? Mr QUIZ ZERO picks up something ridiculous that he thinks he can use as a gotcha stick, and he'll swing it for weeks.. HA HA . Oh man, we're gonna have a field day with this psycho.
> 
> Moron, I already stomped your idiot blabs about the numbers changing. I 've been watching them do that for months, and posting it all over the forum.   You're an idiot, and you're not reading the thread.
> 
> And, I repeat >>    The US mortality rate is DOWN 90%. Hospitalizations down 37%.
Click to expand...

LOL

Of course I'm going to remind you how I bitch-slapped you into reality by showing you those numbers were not final. You should be thanking me for educating you.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for admitting Jeffrey Epstein impressed you, ya sick fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say that, YOU said that, you jerk.
Click to expand...

Nope, you did. You said folks with their own private jet impress you. Jeffrey Epstein had his own private jet. According to what *you said,* you're impressed by Jeffrey Epstein.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding COVID-19 deaths, they're doing phenomenally better than they were earlier this year. The red states should learn from them.
> 
> 
> 
> Or they are reporting falsely.  Bridge in Brooklyn still for sale.
Click to expand...

I showed you Impeached Trump touting the numbers. Do you think he was lying?


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You piece of shit liar, that graph is old and only goes through the 2nd quarter of 2019. Who did you think you could fool with that? I hope you're not so fucked in the head you don't know we're in September of 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Not old, I just copy pasted it a few minutes ago.  It's the latest numbers, and it doesn't NEED to go further than what it goes to,  Why should it ?  We were talking about the quarters when Trump's GDP topped 3.5%.
> 
> So why go further ? >  So it can show the lockdown numbers, enabling you to falsely blame Trump for the Covid virus economy ?  That's what Democrats have been up to all along, as I previously stated.  Which is why Pelosi and her "ludicrous list" won't let the stimulus checks go out.  They want to keep the economy as bad as possible, to reduce Trump's chances for re-election.
> 
> But you guys are wasting your energy. The Trump landslide is approaching, and you can't stop it.  Biden is toast.  He's demented, corrupt, and picked a horrible running mate.
> 
> Now go wash out your mouth with soap, and take the QUIZ, chicken boy.
Click to expand...

Of course it's old as it only goes through Q2, 2019. We're in Q3, 2020.

*"It's the latest numbers"*​
That's a bald-faced lie. What you posted is missing Q3-2019, Q4-2019, Q1-2020, Q2-2020.

Now everyone sees again how much you lie.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> WTF are you begging for, gramps? You're like those homeless people I see at intersections holding up signs and begging for money. Fess up, you're holding up a cardboard sign now, ain't ya? _'Will work if you take my idiotic quiz.'_


Not begging one iota. You're the one who NEEDS to take the QUIZ.  I don't need anything.  You need to take the QUIZ, to be relieved from being called the MR QUIZ ZERO that you are.  Not MY problem.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Of course it's old as it only goes through Q2, 2019. We're in Q3, 2020.
> 
> Now everyone sees again how much you lie.


That doesn't make it "old" you idiot. It is all currently posted numbers from the BEA.
And it relates to what we were discussing.

As I said >
We were talking about the quarters when Trump's GDP topped 3.5%.

So why go further ? >  So it can show the lockdown numbers, enabling you to falsely blame Trump for the Covid virus economy ?  That's what Democrats have been up to all along, as I previously stated.

That's why you want to see the 2020 numbers posted. So you can then LIE and try to connect them to Trump, when they clearly have nothing to do with him.  Smearing. Scamming Democrats. Cant win an election on merit - and you're not going to.* 
Biden is behind now, and will continue to lose support week by week.*

Just wait until the debates start. HA HA.  We're gonna have a field day with that.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's old as it only goes through Q2, 2019. We're in Q3, 2020.
> 
> Now everyone sees again how much you lie.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make it "old" you idiot. It is all currently posted numbers from the BEA.
> And it relates to what we were discussing.
> 
> As I said >
> We were talking about the quarters when Trump's GDP topped 3.5%.
> 
> So why go further ? >  So it can show the lockdown numbers, enabling you to falsely blame Trump for the Covid virus economy ?  That's what Democrats have been up to all along, as I previously stated.
> 
> That's why you want to see the 2020 numbers posted. So you can then LIE and try to connect them to Trump, when they clearly have nothing to do with him.  Smearing. Scamming Democrats. Cant win an election on merit - and you're not going to.*
> Biden is behind now, and will continue to lose support week by week.*
> 
> Just wait until the debates start. HA HA.  We're gonna have a field day with that.
Click to expand...

You're lying again, gramps. You really should stop doing that.

Here's the actual current posted numbers from the BEA...











						Gross Domestic Product, 2nd Quarter 2020 (Second Estimate); Corporate Profits, 2nd Quarter 2020 (Preliminary Estimate) | U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA)
					

Real gross domestic product (GDP) decreased at an annual rate of 31.7 percent in the second quarter of 2020 (table 1), according to the "second" estimate released by the Bureau of Economic Analysis. In the first quarter, real GDP decreased 5.0 percent.




					www.bea.gov
				



You'll notice my image is to the bea.gov website:



			https://www.bea.gov/system/files/inline-images/gdp2q20_2nd.PNG
		

While the image you posted doesn't:



			https://www.usmessageboard.com/attachments/1600391691254-png.390014/
		

You'll also note, the chart I posted goes through Q2-2020, the most currently released figures. While the chart you posted goes only through Q2-2019 and is missing the next 4 quarters. So you posted old data *and then lied about it, claiming, *_*"it's the the latest numbers," *_when in reality, it's not the latest numbers. It's missing an entire year.

You're a liar, gramps, and everyone here sees it.


----------



## basquebromance

Trump lies so much it comes naturally to him, it's like breathing

people don't mean a thing to him. they move right through him, just like his breath

he always inserts the phrase "to be honest with you", when talking to Woodward, implying that at other times when he didn't say it that he wasn't being honest!


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> You're lying again, gramps. You really should stop doing that.
> 
> Here's the actual current posted numbers from the BEA...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gross Domestic Product, 2nd Quarter 2020 (Second Estimate); Corporate Profits, 2nd Quarter 2020 (Preliminary Estimate) | U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA)
> 
> 
> Real gross domestic product (GDP) decreased at an annual rate of 31.7 percent in the second quarter of 2020 (table 1), according to the "second" estimate released by the Bureau of Economic Analysis. In the first quarter, real GDP decreased 5.0 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bea.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll notice my image is to the bea.gov website:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bea.gov/system/files/inline-images/gdp2q20_2nd.PNG
> 
> 
> While the image you posted doesn't:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usmessageboard.com/attachments/1600391691254-png.390014/
> 
> 
> You'll also note, the chart I posted goes through Q2-2020, the most currently released figures. While the chart you posted goes only through Q2-2019 and is missing the next 4 quarters. So you posted old data *and then lied about it, claiming, *_*"it's the the latest numbers," *_when in reality, it's not the latest numbers. It's missing an entire year.
> 
> You're a liar, gramps, and everyone here sees it.


What I "notice" is that you post stuff that I just got finished beating the crap out of, as all posters here can plainly see (if anybody is actually reading your posts)  You're an idiot AND a liar.  You were told why 2020 isn't in my post, no need to repeat.

My graph is BEA also, and yours is different . It's % change, not what the GDPs are.

You're not going anywhere trying to smear Trump with 2020 economics that aren't his.  He's on his way to 4 MORE YEARS, whether you like it or not.   






						Bye Bye Biden. Trump Now Waaay Ahead in Most Accurate Poll
					

In the latest monthly Democracy Institute (DI)/Sunday Express poll, President Trump has 48 per cent of the popular support over the former vice president's 45 per cent.   Further, in an average of key swing states, the margin is an even greater 8 points, as the president leads 49 to 41 percent...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're lying again, gramps. You really should stop doing that.
> 
> Here's the actual current posted numbers from the BEA...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gross Domestic Product, 2nd Quarter 2020 (Second Estimate); Corporate Profits, 2nd Quarter 2020 (Preliminary Estimate) | U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA)
> 
> 
> Real gross domestic product (GDP) decreased at an annual rate of 31.7 percent in the second quarter of 2020 (table 1), according to the "second" estimate released by the Bureau of Economic Analysis. In the first quarter, real GDP decreased 5.0 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bea.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll notice my image is to the bea.gov website:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bea.gov/system/files/inline-images/gdp2q20_2nd.PNG
> 
> 
> While the image you posted doesn't:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usmessageboard.com/attachments/1600391691254-png.390014/
> 
> 
> You'll also note, the chart I posted goes through Q2-2020, the most currently released figures. While the chart you posted goes only through Q2-2019 and is missing the next 4 quarters. So you posted old data *and then lied about it, claiming, *_*"it's the the latest numbers," *_when in reality, it's not the latest numbers. It's missing an entire year.
> 
> You're a liar, gramps, and everyone here sees it.
> 
> 
> 
> What I "notice" is that you post stuff that I just got finished beating the crap out of, as all posters here can plainly see (if anybody is actually reading your posts)  You're an idiot AND a liar.  You were told why 2020 isn't in my post, no need to repeat.
> 
> My graph is BEA also, and yours is different . It's % change, not what the GDPs are.
> 
> You're not going anywhere trying to smear Trump with 2020 economics that aren't his.  He's on his way to 4 MORE YEARS, whether you like it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye Bye Biden. Trump Now Waaay Ahead in Most Accurate Poll
> 
> 
> In the latest monthly Democracy Institute (DI)/Sunday Express poll, President Trump has 48 per cent of the popular support over the former vice president's 45 per cent.   Further, in an average of key swing states, the margin is an even greater 8 points, as the president leads 49 to 41 percent...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You're fucking senile, gramps. 

Who cares what excuses you make? You posted a chart of GDP growth that only went up to Q2-2019, omitting the next 4 quarters, but then claimed, _*"it's the latest numbers,"*_ even though it's not.

You lied again and got caught again. You really suck at this. 

Now everyone here sees you lied.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> You're fucking senile, gramps.
> 
> Who cares what excuses you make? You posted a chart of GDP growth that only went up to Q2-2019, omitting the next 4 quarters, but then claimed, _*"it's the latest numbers,"*_ even though it's not.
> 
> You lied again and got caught again. You really suck at this.
> 
> Now everyone here sees you lied.


You are brain dead. And you can give up on Biden. He's already lost.  Trump landslide.

And when we party after Trump's VICTORY, we'll do it outside your house. HA HA HA.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're fucking senile, gramps.
> 
> Who cares what excuses you make? You posted a chart of GDP growth that only went up to Q2-2019, omitting the next 4 quarters, but then claimed, _*"it's the latest numbers,"*_ even though it's not.
> 
> You lied again and got caught again. You really suck at this.
> 
> Now everyone here sees you lied.
> 
> 
> 
> You are brain dead. And you can give up on Biden. He's already lost.  Trump landslide.
> 
> And when we party after Trump's VICTORY, we'll do it outside your house. HA HA HA.
> 
> View attachment 390073
Click to expand...

LOL

^^^ The old fart gets caught lying, so now he switches to polling.

Dumbfuck, polls this far out from the elevtion are meaningless. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Case in point, Hillary was ahead of Impeachd Trump at this point in 2016 by an average of about 5 points -- and she lost the election.


----------



## basquebromance

Everybody knows that Trump is as crooked as a broken nose and as dumb as a fencepost. Just quit shitting around and get him the fuck out of there

DON'T BOO, VOTE! DON'T AGONIZE, ORGANIZE!


----------



## basquebromance

Trump has bankrupted America, because health is wealth!


----------



## Mac1958

Faun said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> His sheep elected him as a big FUCK YOU to this country.  He's really come through for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For us and YOU too.
> 
> 1. RECORD positive numbers on the economy,
> 2. stopped the absurd practice of giving China unrestricted access to our valuable market,
> 3. holding China accountable for cyber theft,
> 4. taking Mexico and Central American countries to task for illegal immigration, 5. 5. 5. created 4 million jobs, created over 400,000 manufacturing jobs,
> 6. unemployment claims hit 50 year low, highest median wage in US history,
> 7. lowest unemployment for blacks, Hispanics, Asians, and disabled in US history, 8.lowest unemployment for women in over 70 years,
> 9. lowest unemployment rate ever recorded for Americans without a high school diploma,
> 10. 4 million Americans off food stamps,
> 11. vocational training topped 4 million - highest ever,
> 12. opened ANWR and approved Keystone XL and Dakota Access Pipelines thereby making America # 1 energy producer in the world (no other president ever did that), 13. Obamacare individual mandate penalty GONE,
> 14. FDA approved more affordable generic drugs than ever before in history. > drug companies are freezing or reversing planned price increases,
> 15. reformed the Medicare program to stop hospitals from overcharging low-income seniors on their drugs—saving seniors hundreds of millions of dollars,
> 16. Signed Right-To-Try legislation,
> 17. $6 billion in NEW funding to fight the opioid epidemic (the most ever),
> 18. Signed VA Choice Act and VA Accountability Act,
> 19. expanded VA telehealth services, walk-in-clinics, and same-day urgent primary and mental health care (I got surgeries and benefits from this myself),
> 20. United States is a net natural gas exporter for the first time since 1957,
> 21. withdrew the United States from the job-killing Paris Climate Accord,
> 22. pressured NATO allies, and they're spending $69 billion more on defense since 2016,
> 23. made the Space Force the 6th branch of the Armed Forces,
> 24. withdrew from the horrible, one-sided Iran Deal, 25. moved U.S. Embassy to Jerusalem,
> 25. protected Americans from terrorists with the Travel Ban, upheld by Supreme Court, 26. issued Executive Order to keep open Guantanamo Bay,
> 27. MCA deal,
> 28. reached a breakthrough agreement with the E.U. to increase U.S. exports
> 29. pressured NATO allies, and they're spending $69 billion more on defense since 2016,
> 30. net exports increased $59 Billion in 2018,
> 31. improved vetting and screening for refugees, and switched focus to overseas resettlement,
> 32. we have begun BUILDING THE WALL.
> 33. provided quality detention centers for migrant children in Southwest Key Programs
> 34. created 8,700 Opportunity Zones with investment incentives for companies to invest in distressed communities
> 35. Got Israel/UAE aggreement establishing Middle East peace
> 36. Defeated ISIS and killed their leaders incl. # 1 al Baghdadi.
> 37. Killed Iranian terrorist leader Sulemani.
> 38. Stopped domestic terrorist mobs by sending federal troops & National Guard
> 39. record of number of regulations cut, further boosting the economy
> 40. highest median wage in US history
> 41. rebuilt the US military to a $721 Billion/yr budget
> 42. increased wages for military personnel
> 43. We found out when we expected President Trump to lead us through a COVID pandemic, as our Covid mortality rate was REDUCED from over 17,000/week in April. to less than 1,000 this week, as a result of the many smart things that the president has done. > it's a HUGE SUCCESS.
> 44. Ventilators (we now have so many we're exporting them),
> 45. the Navy hospital ships sent to New York,
> 46. the stimulus checks,
> 47. The Task Force advice (ex. social distancing),
> 48. opposition/criticism of New York's dumb nursing home policies,
> 49. federal aid to hospitals,
> 50. travel bans (which Democrats called Trump a "racist' for),
> 51. Trump's advocacy of hydroxychloriquin (now proven to be effective, despite criticism from Democrats),
> 52. fast, continual development of a vaccine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> I got only as far as ...
> 
> _*"RECORD positive numbers on the economy"*_​​You mean record negative numbers. I believe the record for negative real GDP growth was around -9%​​Impeached Trump shattered that record with his own ... *-33%*. A record that may last forever.​
Click to expand...

They cut and paste those things, as if their sheer volume will intimidate you from actually reading them or refuting them.

These are not serious people.


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump debating style.
> 
> kaz:  The beach is comprised of sand
> 
> Dr Grump:  List every beach and every grain of sand on each beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbbzzttt.... Wrong. I'm not debating whether the beach is made of sand. I'm debating if you are even at a beach. In order for the above to be true, I have to believe everything you type is true. I don't. Talk about hubris and arrogance.
> As I said, you make a assertion it is yours to prove not mine. You going "it is so" is not evidence of anything.
Click to expand...


You already lost that one.  Give it up.   You claimed to know all about the Communist Manifesto and yet you couldn't think of a single plank that the Democrats are against.   So you deflected and told me to list every Democrat and every position, which of course is a logical fallacy called a you're full of shit fallacy


----------



## kaz

jc456 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump debating style.
> 
> kaz:  The beach is comprised of sand
> 
> Dr Grump:  List every beach and every grain of sand on each beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbbzzttt.... Wrong. I'm not debating whether the beach is made of sand. I'm debating if you are even at a beach. In order for the above to be true, I have to believe everything you type is true. I don't. Talk about hubris and arrogance.
> As I said, you make a assertion it is yours to prove not mine. You going "it is so" is not evidence of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh the irony there.
Click to expand...


Dr Dumb Ass thinks list every Democrat and every position is a lucid debate response.   It's some stupid shit.

Note he's claiming he doesn't want to prove me wrong.  Nope not interested.  Sure he's not.   Obviously he knows I'm right and he's deflecting


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Clinton attacked Afghanistan first. And Clinton was controlling northern and southern skies over Iraq, bombing them and even had boots on the ground before W took office.
> 
> Fail.  Don't you know any history?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton didn't invade either country.
> Don't you know any history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you don't.  Clinton:
> 
> 1) Had no fly zones over both the north and south of Iraq
> 
> 2) Had boots on the ground in Northern Iraq
> 
> 3) Bombed military and communication centers.
> 
> Invading Northern Iraq isn't invading Iraq?   So if someone only invaded the South Island you'd say they didn't invade New Zealand?
> 
> And I didn't say he invaded Afghanistan, government educated failure.  I said he attacked it.   He did.  Again, someone fires some missiles into Aukland and you don't consider that attacking New Zealand?
> 
> And YOU call ME undeducated?   Seriously, learn some history.
> 
> And you're justifying that while you just said you oppose US involvement and Clinton got us deeper and deeper while Trump is lessening our involvement and you STILL worship the Democrat party.
> 
> You're an empty headed chick.  I hope you're hot, you're not making a living except on your back.  Sheesh man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, if you did know your history, you would have come back at me with "Clinton invaded Somalia" which he did, albeit for humanitarian as opposed to hegemonic reasons.
> Um no. Those boots on the ground does not constitute an invasion. Neither does bombing military bases. Just as when Reagan bombed Libya in the 1980s. Maybe you need to look up what the word 'invasion'. Acutally going on past posts on this thread, you are a lazy arse who prefers not to prove your assertions, so I'll do it for you.
> Invasion: Noun: an instance of invading a country or region with an armed force.
> 
> Attacking somebody is not an invasion. See my Reagan/Libya example.
> 
> Clinton was pretty mellow when it came to interfering in other countries. In fact, his two most publicised interventions were both done for positive reasons. The aforementioned foray into Somalia, and the Dayton Peace accords which stopped the conflict in Bosnia.
> 
> Get educated Kaz. Get educated.
Click to expand...


I'd have said Somalia except that HW got us into Somalia.

But now you're just showing you don't have any manhood at all.   Dr. Grumpette.   Invading and holding Northern Iraq is not invading a country.

Your standard is just like every other Democrat.  You are fine with US invasions.   What you oppose is Democrats not being behind the steering wheel.

It's hilarious you're lecturing me about this when I'm against both of them.  But I am not a partisan Democrat like you.   I want  to leave the middle east entirely.   You want a one party system with Democrats the one party


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im just laughing at you.  Between Trump and Biden ... Trump ... can't remember what he had for breakfast????
> 
> You're such a Democrat bigot, it's hysterical.   If Joe crapped in his pants you'd say wow, Trump craps in his pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me hating Trump has nothing to do with the piece of shit's politics.
> As I said, Joe is no great choice, but he is better than Trump.
> 
> You know American exceptionalism is well and truly gone when Biden and Trump - out of 330 million people - is the best you can do. Sad sad sad.
Click to expand...


And yet your standard clearly became Democrats invading other countries is fine with you.  What you oppose is Republicans being behind the steering wheel and your supposed anti-meddling policy was just yet another partisan weapon to you.

Note Trump is NOT invading anyone while Biden has a 47 year history of supporting invasions and you still say Biden is "better."

If what you cared about is the US minding our own business. Trump is the best you've gotten from us since the 70s and Carter.   Obviously when you said that was your standard, you LIED, Darlene.   You're another no nuts Democrat


----------



## playtime

basquebromance said:


> Trump lies so much it comes naturally to him, it's like breathing
> 
> people don't mean a thing to him. they move right through him, just like his breath
> 
> he always inserts the phrase "to be honest with you", when talking to Woodward, implying that at other times when he didn't say it that he wasn't being honest!



you can tell that so many times - he starts out answering a question or even just bloviating, that he has no clue what is coming outa that orange piehole ... but by the time he's finished, he is actually believing it & it becomes his reality.


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> You already lost that one.  Give it up.   You claimed to know all about the Communist Manifesto and yet you couldn't think of a single plank that the Democrats are against.   So you deflected and told me to list every Democrat and every position, which of course is a logical fallacy called a you're full of shit fallacy



I never said I know the Communist manifesto. In fact, I said almost the opposite. As well as being a coward, you can't read. You are the one saying the Dems are communists, not I. All I'm asking you is to draw parallels. You can't. I didn't think so, because anybody with half a brain knows the Dems are not Communists. So, now I know you have less than half a brain. Hell, most of what the Dems want isn't even socialism.


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump debating style.
> 
> kaz:  The beach is comprised of sand
> 
> Dr Grump:  List every beach and every grain of sand on each beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbbzzttt.... Wrong. I'm not debating whether the beach is made of sand. I'm debating if you are even at a beach. In order for the above to be true, I have to believe everything you type is true. I don't. Talk about hubris and arrogance.
> As I said, you make a assertion it is yours to prove not mine. You going "it is so" is not evidence of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh the irony there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Dumb Ass thinks list every Democrat and every position is a lucid debate response.   It's some stupid shit.
> 
> Note he's claiming he doesn't want to prove me wrong.  Nope not interested.  Sure he's not.   Obviously he knows I'm right and he's deflecting
Click to expand...


I can't prove something wrong that hasn't been proven in the first place.
Note to Kaz: saying "The Dems are Communists" doesn't prove a thing.
For example, just because I say the moon is made of cheese doesn't make it so. Now, if I was to state that to you, Kaz, it is not incumbent on you to prove it to be so, it is up to me, after all I'm the one stating the fact.

Look, I know I'm hitting my head up against the wall with you on this, which leaves me with two conclusions - you're either deliberately being obtuse, or you're dumb as a sack of rocks. I know where I'd put my money, cause I'm guessing you'd have to look up what obtuse even means.


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> I'd have said Somalia except that HW got us into Somalia.
> 
> But now you're just showing you don't have any manhood at all.   Dr. Grumpette.   Invading and holding Northern Iraq is not invading a country.
> 
> Your standard is just like every other Democrat.  You are fine with US invasions.   What you oppose is Democrats not being behind the steering wheel.
> 
> It's hilarious you're lecturing me about this when I'm against both of them.  But I am not a partisan Democrat like you.   I want  to leave the middle east entirely.   You want a one party system with Democrats the one party


Love it. For a long time on this very board back when I first joined all you neocon whackos rambled on about how Clinton was responsible for Somalia. Now it's Bush. Ha! I couldn't make this shit up.

The no fly zone was well established before Clinton came to power.

I'm not fine with any US invasions. Do you sit down and figure out how to lie, or do you just make shit up on the fly? Dayton was a peace accord, not an invasion. Somalia was a humanitarian intervention.

Vietnam started under Eisenhower, but escalated under Kennedy and then really ramped up under Johnson. The two being Dems if I recall. And I think the US never should have been there. So there goes that pathetic attempt as oneupmanship from you.

I want you to leave the ME entirely too.


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> And yet your standard clearly became Democrats invading other countries is fine with you.  What you oppose is Republicans being behind the steering wheel and your supposed anti-meddling policy was just yet another partisan weapon to you.
> 
> Note Trump is NOT invading anyone while Biden has a 47 year history of supporting invasions and you still say Biden is "better."
> 
> If what you cared about is the US minding our own business. Trump is the best you've gotten from us since the 70s and Carter.   Obviously when you said that was your standard, you LIED, Darlene.   You're another no nuts Democrat



Why are trying to draw a correlation between my extreme dislike of Trump and US invasions. When I think of my dislike of Trump it has nothing to do with invasions. That is the least of my problems with him. As you said, he hasn't invaded anywhere that I know of.

Where have I said I want the US (under any political party) invading? Where have I said Vietnam was okay? Grenada? Gulf War 1? Iraq? Afghanistan?

Minding your own business? You mean slapping tariffs on countries? That's minding your own business? Calling Kim a fuckwit then his mate is not having a affect on the international stage? The funny thing is, the reason he is quiet on the international front is because he is barely holding it together on the domestic front. He hasn't got a clue as to what is going on around him.


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You already lost that one.  Give it up.   You claimed to know all about the Communist Manifesto and yet you couldn't think of a single plank that the Democrats are against.   So you deflected and told me to list every Democrat and every position, which of course is a logical fallacy called a you're full of shit fallacy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I know the Communist manifesto. In fact, I said almost the opposite. As well as being a coward, you can't read. You are the one saying the Dems are communists, not I. All I'm asking you is to draw parallels. You can't. I didn't think so, because anybody with half a brain the Dems are not Communists. So, now I know you have less than half a brain. Hell, most of what the Dems want isn't even socialism.
Click to expand...


You didn't say draw parallels.  You said prove it.   I did draw parallels, the planks of the communist manifesto.  So that was your problem, you didn't know how to Google the planks?

The planks of the Communist Manifesto are the backbone of how government totally controls a country.

And you were in the quote for when another poster who unlike you gave a serious response and I listed many of the key ones to your silence.

But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters.  Things like the progressive income tax that reach confiscatory rates.  Limiting the ability to leave your own wealth to your heirs with tax rates that again reach confiscatory levels.  You can't leave and take your property with you.   Government controls land ownership and the airwaves.   We are indoctrinated in government education.    

That's EXACTLY what Democrats advocate.  Then as they have a choke hold on the country like a boa constrictor on its prey then they have us by the short hairs.

Also, like communist governments, Democrats indemnify their own leaders who live in fabulous luxury and wealth because they are more equal than we are.

Democrats are also moving towards endless control and nationalization of our key industries.  Medical, financial, energy.  And they push their economic policy through endless taxes and regulations of businesses.

There are a whole hell of a lot of "parallels" to anyone with a critical mind


----------



## Faun

Mac1958 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> His sheep elected him as a big FUCK YOU to this country.  He's really come through for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For us and YOU too.
> 
> 1. RECORD positive numbers on the economy,
> 2. stopped the absurd practice of giving China unrestricted access to our valuable market,
> 3. holding China accountable for cyber theft,
> 4. taking Mexico and Central American countries to task for illegal immigration, 5. 5. 5. created 4 million jobs, created over 400,000 manufacturing jobs,
> 6. unemployment claims hit 50 year low, highest median wage in US history,
> 7. lowest unemployment for blacks, Hispanics, Asians, and disabled in US history, 8.lowest unemployment for women in over 70 years,
> 9. lowest unemployment rate ever recorded for Americans without a high school diploma,
> 10. 4 million Americans off food stamps,
> 11. vocational training topped 4 million - highest ever,
> 12. opened ANWR and approved Keystone XL and Dakota Access Pipelines thereby making America # 1 energy producer in the world (no other president ever did that), 13. Obamacare individual mandate penalty GONE,
> 14. FDA approved more affordable generic drugs than ever before in history. > drug companies are freezing or reversing planned price increases,
> 15. reformed the Medicare program to stop hospitals from overcharging low-income seniors on their drugs—saving seniors hundreds of millions of dollars,
> 16. Signed Right-To-Try legislation,
> 17. $6 billion in NEW funding to fight the opioid epidemic (the most ever),
> 18. Signed VA Choice Act and VA Accountability Act,
> 19. expanded VA telehealth services, walk-in-clinics, and same-day urgent primary and mental health care (I got surgeries and benefits from this myself),
> 20. United States is a net natural gas exporter for the first time since 1957,
> 21. withdrew the United States from the job-killing Paris Climate Accord,
> 22. pressured NATO allies, and they're spending $69 billion more on defense since 2016,
> 23. made the Space Force the 6th branch of the Armed Forces,
> 24. withdrew from the horrible, one-sided Iran Deal, 25. moved U.S. Embassy to Jerusalem,
> 25. protected Americans from terrorists with the Travel Ban, upheld by Supreme Court, 26. issued Executive Order to keep open Guantanamo Bay,
> 27. MCA deal,
> 28. reached a breakthrough agreement with the E.U. to increase U.S. exports
> 29. pressured NATO allies, and they're spending $69 billion more on defense since 2016,
> 30. net exports increased $59 Billion in 2018,
> 31. improved vetting and screening for refugees, and switched focus to overseas resettlement,
> 32. we have begun BUILDING THE WALL.
> 33. provided quality detention centers for migrant children in Southwest Key Programs
> 34. created 8,700 Opportunity Zones with investment incentives for companies to invest in distressed communities
> 35. Got Israel/UAE aggreement establishing Middle East peace
> 36. Defeated ISIS and killed their leaders incl. # 1 al Baghdadi.
> 37. Killed Iranian terrorist leader Sulemani.
> 38. Stopped domestic terrorist mobs by sending federal troops & National Guard
> 39. record of number of regulations cut, further boosting the economy
> 40. highest median wage in US history
> 41. rebuilt the US military to a $721 Billion/yr budget
> 42. increased wages for military personnel
> 43. We found out when we expected President Trump to lead us through a COVID pandemic, as our Covid mortality rate was REDUCED from over 17,000/week in April. to less than 1,000 this week, as a result of the many smart things that the president has done. > it's a HUGE SUCCESS.
> 44. Ventilators (we now have so many we're exporting them),
> 45. the Navy hospital ships sent to New York,
> 46. the stimulus checks,
> 47. The Task Force advice (ex. social distancing),
> 48. opposition/criticism of New York's dumb nursing home policies,
> 49. federal aid to hospitals,
> 50. travel bans (which Democrats called Trump a "racist' for),
> 51. Trump's advocacy of hydroxychloriquin (now proven to be effective, despite criticism from Democrats),
> 52. fast, continual development of a vaccine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> I got only as far as ...
> 
> _*"RECORD positive numbers on the economy"*_​​You mean record negative numbers. I believe the record for negative real GDP growth was around -9%​​Impeached Trump shattered that record with his own ... *-33%*. A record that may last forever.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cut and paste those things, as if their sheer volume will intimidate you from actually reading them or refuting them.
> 
> These are not serious people.
Click to expand...

Volume is irrelevant when the very first item is bullshit.


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have said Somalia except that HW got us into Somalia.
> 
> But now you're just showing you don't have any manhood at all.   Dr. Grumpette.   Invading and holding Northern Iraq is not invading a country.
> 
> Your standard is just like every other Democrat.  You are fine with US invasions.   What you oppose is Democrats not being behind the steering wheel.
> 
> It's hilarious you're lecturing me about this when I'm against both of them.  But I am not a partisan Democrat like you.   I want  to leave the middle east entirely.   You want a one party system with Democrats the one party
> 
> 
> 
> Love it. For a long time on this very board back when I first joined all you neocon whackos rambled on about how Clinton was responsible for Somalia. Now it's Bush. Ha! I couldn't make this shit up.
> 
> The no fly zone was well established before Clinton came to power.
> 
> I'm not fine with any US invasions. Do you sit down and figure out how to lie, or do you just make shit up on the fly? Dayton was a peace accord, not an invasion. Somalia was a humanitarian intervention.
> 
> Vietnam started under Eisenhower, but escalated under Kennedy and then really ramped up under Johnson. The two being Dems if I recall. And I think the US never should have been there. So there goes that pathetic attempt as oneupmanship from you.
> 
> I want you to leave the ME entirely too.
Click to expand...


I always put Somalia under Bush, no idea what you're talking about.  But don't worry, I always gave Clinton credit for expanding it.

I also noted your brain fart you didn't realize I said I was against it.  And seriously, you're whining that I blamed the Republicans for Somalia?

On Vietnam, while Eisenhower and Kennedy certainly contributed and sent in US troops, we weren't really involved in the fighting until LBJ who sent in troops to fight rather than train South Vietnamese.

Also, again your failure to know history, Clinton greatly expanded the no fly zones.  This is your attempt to deflect from that Clinton invaded Northern Iraq and endlessly bombed military and communication facilities, which you're fine with because Democrat.

It's still laughable how you're claiming your biggest issue with the US is interference and you're attacking Trump who interfered less than any President including Democrats since Carter and me who is more anti-US foreign involvement than you are.   You support it when Democrat.

I want to leave the middle east entirely and start a process of closing every US base in foreign territory.  I want to slash the US military by 1/3 to 1/2 and make it defensive focused.  I want to slash our overseas diplomatic corps and stay out of everyone else's shit and just negotiate where it involves the United States.

Face it, compared to Trump and me, you're the war hawk, John Bolton


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump debating style.
> 
> kaz:  The beach is comprised of sand
> 
> Dr Grump:  List every beach and every grain of sand on each beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbbzzttt.... Wrong. I'm not debating whether the beach is made of sand. I'm debating if you are even at a beach. In order for the above to be true, I have to believe everything you type is true. I don't. Talk about hubris and arrogance.
> As I said, you make a assertion it is yours to prove not mine. You going "it is so" is not evidence of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh the irony there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Dumb Ass thinks list every Democrat and every position is a lucid debate response.   It's some stupid shit.
> 
> Note he's claiming he doesn't want to prove me wrong.  Nope not interested.  Sure he's not.   Obviously he knows I'm right and he's deflecting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't prove something wrong that hasn't been proven in the first place.
> Note to Kaz: saying "The Dems are Communists" doesn't prove a thing.
> For example, just because I say the moon is made of cheese doesn't make it so. Now, if I was to state that to you, Kaz, it is not incumbent on you to prove it to be so, it is up to me, after all I'm the one stating the fact.
> 
> Look, I know I'm hitting my head up against the wall with you on this, which leaves me with two conclusions - you're either deliberately being obtuse, or you're dumb as a sack of rocks. I know where I'd put my money, cause I'm guessing you'd have to look up what obtuse even means.
Click to expand...


All I asked you to do was list some planks of the Communist Manifesto that Democrats actually oppose.   Yeah, that was impossible, sure it was


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet your standard clearly became Democrats invading other countries is fine with you.  What you oppose is Republicans being behind the steering wheel and your supposed anti-meddling policy was just yet another partisan weapon to you.
> 
> Note Trump is NOT invading anyone while Biden has a 47 year history of supporting invasions and you still say Biden is "better."
> 
> If what you cared about is the US minding our own business. Trump is the best you've gotten from us since the 70s and Carter.   Obviously when you said that was your standard, you LIED, Darlene.   You're another no nuts Democrat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are trying to draw a correlation between my extreme dislike of Trump and US invasions. When I think of my dislike of Trump it has nothing to do with invasions. That is the least of my problems with him. As you said, he hasn't invaded anywhere that I know of.
> 
> Where have I said I want the US (under any political party) invading? Where have I said Vietnam was okay? Grenada? Gulf War 1? Iraq? Afghanistan?
> 
> Minding your own business? You mean slapping tariffs on countries? That's minding your own business? Calling Kim a fuckwit then his mate is not having a affect on the international stage? The funny thing is, the reason he is quiet on the international front is because he is barely holding it together on the domestic front. He hasn't got a clue as to what is going on around him.
Click to expand...


Trump put tariffs on countries in order to get them to lower their tariffs.  Funny how Democrats love to bring up tariffs but you never mention the part that he then negotiates lower tariffs.  I suppose it's because you're so partisan and liars.

While I'm a free trader, WTF?  Tariffs on imports to your country is interfering in other countries?   I mean seriously, WTF?   Well you are a globalist, obviously.  But wow


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> His sheep elected him as a big FUCK YOU to this country.  He's really come through for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For us and YOU too.
> 
> 1. RECORD positive numbers on the economy,
> 2. stopped the absurd practice of giving China unrestricted access to our valuable market,
> 3. holding China accountable for cyber theft,
> 4. taking Mexico and Central American countries to task for illegal immigration, 5. 5. 5. created 4 million jobs, created over 400,000 manufacturing jobs,
> 6. unemployment claims hit 50 year low, highest median wage in US history,
> 7. lowest unemployment for blacks, Hispanics, Asians, and disabled in US history, 8.lowest unemployment for women in over 70 years,
> 9. lowest unemployment rate ever recorded for Americans without a high school diploma,
> 10. 4 million Americans off food stamps,
> 11. vocational training topped 4 million - highest ever,
> 12. opened ANWR and approved Keystone XL and Dakota Access Pipelines thereby making America # 1 energy producer in the world (no other president ever did that), 13. Obamacare individual mandate penalty GONE,
> 14. FDA approved more affordable generic drugs than ever before in history. > drug companies are freezing or reversing planned price increases,
> 15. reformed the Medicare program to stop hospitals from overcharging low-income seniors on their drugs—saving seniors hundreds of millions of dollars,
> 16. Signed Right-To-Try legislation,
> 17. $6 billion in NEW funding to fight the opioid epidemic (the most ever),
> 18. Signed VA Choice Act and VA Accountability Act,
> 19. expanded VA telehealth services, walk-in-clinics, and same-day urgent primary and mental health care (I got surgeries and benefits from this myself),
> 20. United States is a net natural gas exporter for the first time since 1957,
> 21. withdrew the United States from the job-killing Paris Climate Accord,
> 22. pressured NATO allies, and they're spending $69 billion more on defense since 2016,
> 23. made the Space Force the 6th branch of the Armed Forces,
> 24. withdrew from the horrible, one-sided Iran Deal, 25. moved U.S. Embassy to Jerusalem,
> 25. protected Americans from terrorists with the Travel Ban, upheld by Supreme Court, 26. issued Executive Order to keep open Guantanamo Bay,
> 27. MCA deal,
> 28. reached a breakthrough agreement with the E.U. to increase U.S. exports
> 29. pressured NATO allies, and they're spending $69 billion more on defense since 2016,
> 30. net exports increased $59 Billion in 2018,
> 31. improved vetting and screening for refugees, and switched focus to overseas resettlement,
> 32. we have begun BUILDING THE WALL.
> 33. provided quality detention centers for migrant children in Southwest Key Programs
> 34. created 8,700 Opportunity Zones with investment incentives for companies to invest in distressed communities
> 35. Got Israel/UAE aggreement establishing Middle East peace
> 36. Defeated ISIS and killed their leaders incl. # 1 al Baghdadi.
> 37. Killed Iranian terrorist leader Sulemani.
> 38. Stopped domestic terrorist mobs by sending federal troops & National Guard
> 39. record of number of regulations cut, further boosting the economy
> 40. highest median wage in US history
> 41. rebuilt the US military to a $721 Billion/yr budget
> 42. increased wages for military personnel
> 43. We found out when we expected President Trump to lead us through a COVID pandemic, as our Covid mortality rate was REDUCED from over 17,000/week in April. to less than 1,000 this week, as a result of the many smart things that the president has done. > it's a HUGE SUCCESS.
> 44. Ventilators (we now have so many we're exporting them),
> 45. the Navy hospital ships sent to New York,
> 46. the stimulus checks,
> 47. The Task Force advice (ex. social distancing),
> 48. opposition/criticism of New York's dumb nursing home policies,
> 49. federal aid to hospitals,
> 50. travel bans (which Democrats called Trump a "racist' for),
> 51. Trump's advocacy of hydroxychloriquin (now proven to be effective, despite criticism from Democrats),
> 52. fast, continual development of a vaccine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> I got only as far as ...
> 
> _*"RECORD positive numbers on the economy"*_​​You mean record negative numbers. I believe the record for negative real GDP growth was around -9%​​Impeached Trump shattered that record with his own ... *-33%*. A record that may last forever.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cut and paste those things, as if their sheer volume will intimidate you from actually reading them or refuting them.
> 
> These are not serious people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Volume is irrelevant when the very first item is bullshit.
Click to expand...


Yes, nice Demonstration of that, kiddo.   

Faun:   The coronavirus is Trump's fault!


----------



## Camp

Trump's recorded lying will be available for future generations forever.  Republican support for a known confirmed compulsive serial liar will never be forgotten.


----------



## Faun

Spot the kaz . . .



Dr Grump said:


> I don't know the Comm Manifesto inside out.





kaz said:


> You claimed to know all about the Communist Manifesto...



Kaz kazzes, i.e., lies -- that's what he does.


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> Spot the kaz . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know the Comm Manifesto inside out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​​​
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed to know all about the Communist Manifesto...​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> Kaz kazzes, i.e., lies -- that's what he does.
Click to expand...


Thanks little boy


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You already lost that one.  Give it up.   You claimed to know all about the Communist Manifesto and yet you couldn't think of a single plank that the Democrats are against.   So you deflected and told me to list every Democrat and every position, which of course is a logical fallacy called a you're full of shit fallacy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I know the Communist manifesto. In fact, I said almost the opposite. As well as being a coward, you can't read. You are the one saying the Dems are communists, not I. All I'm asking you is to draw parallels. You can't. I didn't think so, because anybody with half a brain the Dems are not Communists. So, now I know you have less than half a brain. Hell, most of what the Dems want isn't even socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't say draw parallels.  You said prove it.   I did draw parallels, the planks of the communist manifesto.  So that was your problem, you didn't know how to Google the planks?
> 
> The planks of the Communist Manifesto are the backbone of how government totally controls a country.
> 
> And you were in the quote for when another poster who unlike you gave a serious response and I listed many of the key ones to your silence.
> 
> But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters.  Things like the progressive income tax that reach confiscatory rates.  Limiting the ability to leave your own wealth to your heirs with tax rates that again reach confiscatory levels.  You can't leave and take your property with you.   Government controls land ownership and the airwaves.   We are indoctrinated in government education.
> 
> That's EXACTLY what Democrats advocate.  Then as they have a choke hold on the country like a boa constrictor on its prey then they have us by the short hairs.
> 
> Also, like communist governments, Democrats indemnify their own leaders who live in fabulous luxury and wealth because they are more equal than we are.
> 
> Democrats are also moving towards endless control and nationalization of our key industries.  Medical, financial, energy.  And they push their economic policy through endless taxes and regulations of businesses.
> 
> There are a whole hell of a lot of "parallels" to anyone with a critical mind
Click to expand...

_*"But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters."*_

LOLOLOL 

And just like that, kaz blows up his own argument. 

Wailing for days about how there's isn't a Communist plank Democrats don't oppose ... and he rattles off one of the primary aspects of Communism which Democrats oppose.


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> His sheep elected him as a big FUCK YOU to this country.  He's really come through for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For us and YOU too.
> 
> 1. RECORD positive numbers on the economy,
> 2. stopped the absurd practice of giving China unrestricted access to our valuable market,
> 3. holding China accountable for cyber theft,
> 4. taking Mexico and Central American countries to task for illegal immigration, 5. 5. 5. created 4 million jobs, created over 400,000 manufacturing jobs,
> 6. unemployment claims hit 50 year low, highest median wage in US history,
> 7. lowest unemployment for blacks, Hispanics, Asians, and disabled in US history, 8.lowest unemployment for women in over 70 years,
> 9. lowest unemployment rate ever recorded for Americans without a high school diploma,
> 10. 4 million Americans off food stamps,
> 11. vocational training topped 4 million - highest ever,
> 12. opened ANWR and approved Keystone XL and Dakota Access Pipelines thereby making America # 1 energy producer in the world (no other president ever did that), 13. Obamacare individual mandate penalty GONE,
> 14. FDA approved more affordable generic drugs than ever before in history. > drug companies are freezing or reversing planned price increases,
> 15. reformed the Medicare program to stop hospitals from overcharging low-income seniors on their drugs—saving seniors hundreds of millions of dollars,
> 16. Signed Right-To-Try legislation,
> 17. $6 billion in NEW funding to fight the opioid epidemic (the most ever),
> 18. Signed VA Choice Act and VA Accountability Act,
> 19. expanded VA telehealth services, walk-in-clinics, and same-day urgent primary and mental health care (I got surgeries and benefits from this myself),
> 20. United States is a net natural gas exporter for the first time since 1957,
> 21. withdrew the United States from the job-killing Paris Climate Accord,
> 22. pressured NATO allies, and they're spending $69 billion more on defense since 2016,
> 23. made the Space Force the 6th branch of the Armed Forces,
> 24. withdrew from the horrible, one-sided Iran Deal, 25. moved U.S. Embassy to Jerusalem,
> 25. protected Americans from terrorists with the Travel Ban, upheld by Supreme Court, 26. issued Executive Order to keep open Guantanamo Bay,
> 27. MCA deal,
> 28. reached a breakthrough agreement with the E.U. to increase U.S. exports
> 29. pressured NATO allies, and they're spending $69 billion more on defense since 2016,
> 30. net exports increased $59 Billion in 2018,
> 31. improved vetting and screening for refugees, and switched focus to overseas resettlement,
> 32. we have begun BUILDING THE WALL.
> 33. provided quality detention centers for migrant children in Southwest Key Programs
> 34. created 8,700 Opportunity Zones with investment incentives for companies to invest in distressed communities
> 35. Got Israel/UAE aggreement establishing Middle East peace
> 36. Defeated ISIS and killed their leaders incl. # 1 al Baghdadi.
> 37. Killed Iranian terrorist leader Sulemani.
> 38. Stopped domestic terrorist mobs by sending federal troops & National Guard
> 39. record of number of regulations cut, further boosting the economy
> 40. highest median wage in US history
> 41. rebuilt the US military to a $721 Billion/yr budget
> 42. increased wages for military personnel
> 43. We found out when we expected President Trump to lead us through a COVID pandemic, as our Covid mortality rate was REDUCED from over 17,000/week in April. to less than 1,000 this week, as a result of the many smart things that the president has done. > it's a HUGE SUCCESS.
> 44. Ventilators (we now have so many we're exporting them),
> 45. the Navy hospital ships sent to New York,
> 46. the stimulus checks,
> 47. The Task Force advice (ex. social distancing),
> 48. opposition/criticism of New York's dumb nursing home policies,
> 49. federal aid to hospitals,
> 50. travel bans (which Democrats called Trump a "racist' for),
> 51. Trump's advocacy of hydroxychloriquin (now proven to be effective, despite criticism from Democrats),
> 52. fast, continual development of a vaccine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> I got only as far as ...
> 
> _*"RECORD positive numbers on the economy"*_​​You mean record negative numbers. I believe the record for negative real GDP growth was around -9%​​Impeached Trump shattered that record with his own ... *-33%*. A record that may last forever.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cut and paste those things, as if their sheer volume will intimidate you from actually reading them or refuting them.
> 
> These are not serious people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Volume is irrelevant when the very first item is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, nice Demonstration of that, kiddo.
> 
> Faun:   The coronavirus is Trump's fault!
Click to expand...

_*"Yes, nice Demonstration of that, kiddo."*_

I did earlier when I replied to gramps' post.

_*"Faun:   The coronavirus is Trump's fault!"*_

You’re kazzing again. I never said coronavirus is Impeached Trump's fault. Not once. I said his response to it was abysmal.


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spot the kaz . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know the Comm Manifesto inside out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​​​
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed to know all about the Communist Manifesto...​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> Kaz kazzes, i.e., lies -- that's what he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks little boy
> 
> View attachment 390125
Click to expand...

You're welcome.


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You already lost that one.  Give it up.   You claimed to know all about the Communist Manifesto and yet you couldn't think of a single plank that the Democrats are against.   So you deflected and told me to list every Democrat and every position, which of course is a logical fallacy called a you're full of shit fallacy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I know the Communist manifesto. In fact, I said almost the opposite. As well as being a coward, you can't read. You are the one saying the Dems are communists, not I. All I'm asking you is to draw parallels. You can't. I didn't think so, because anybody with half a brain the Dems are not Communists. So, now I know you have less than half a brain. Hell, most of what the Dems want isn't even socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't say draw parallels.  You said prove it.   I did draw parallels, the planks of the communist manifesto.  So that was your problem, you didn't know how to Google the planks?
> 
> The planks of the Communist Manifesto are the backbone of how government totally controls a country.
> 
> And you were in the quote for when another poster who unlike you gave a serious response and I listed many of the key ones to your silence.
> 
> But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters.  Things like the progressive income tax that reach confiscatory rates.  Limiting the ability to leave your own wealth to your heirs with tax rates that again reach confiscatory levels.  You can't leave and take your property with you.   Government controls land ownership and the airwaves.   We are indoctrinated in government education.
> 
> That's EXACTLY what Democrats advocate.  Then as they have a choke hold on the country like a boa constrictor on its prey then they have us by the short hairs.
> 
> Also, like communist governments, Democrats indemnify their own leaders who live in fabulous luxury and wealth because they are more equal than we are.
> 
> Democrats are also moving towards endless control and nationalization of our key industries.  Medical, financial, energy.  And they push their economic policy through endless taxes and regulations of businesses.
> 
> There are a whole hell of a lot of "parallels" to anyone with a critical mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters."*_
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> And just like that, kaz blows up his own argument.
> 
> Wailing for days about how there's isn't a Communist plank Democrats don't oppose ... and he rattles off one of the primary aspects of Communism which Democrats oppose.
Click to expand...


Note you couldn't contradict any of the planks that I cited that supported that.

The more you earn the more government takes.   You can't leave significant inheritance.  You can't leave the country with it.  There is no way under Democrat to permanently own property


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> His sheep elected him as a big FUCK YOU to this country.  He's really come through for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For us and YOU too.
> 
> 1. RECORD positive numbers on the economy,
> 2. stopped the absurd practice of giving China unrestricted access to our valuable market,
> 3. holding China accountable for cyber theft,
> 4. taking Mexico and Central American countries to task for illegal immigration, 5. 5. 5. created 4 million jobs, created over 400,000 manufacturing jobs,
> 6. unemployment claims hit 50 year low, highest median wage in US history,
> 7. lowest unemployment for blacks, Hispanics, Asians, and disabled in US history, 8.lowest unemployment for women in over 70 years,
> 9. lowest unemployment rate ever recorded for Americans without a high school diploma,
> 10. 4 million Americans off food stamps,
> 11. vocational training topped 4 million - highest ever,
> 12. opened ANWR and approved Keystone XL and Dakota Access Pipelines thereby making America # 1 energy producer in the world (no other president ever did that), 13. Obamacare individual mandate penalty GONE,
> 14. FDA approved more affordable generic drugs than ever before in history. > drug companies are freezing or reversing planned price increases,
> 15. reformed the Medicare program to stop hospitals from overcharging low-income seniors on their drugs—saving seniors hundreds of millions of dollars,
> 16. Signed Right-To-Try legislation,
> 17. $6 billion in NEW funding to fight the opioid epidemic (the most ever),
> 18. Signed VA Choice Act and VA Accountability Act,
> 19. expanded VA telehealth services, walk-in-clinics, and same-day urgent primary and mental health care (I got surgeries and benefits from this myself),
> 20. United States is a net natural gas exporter for the first time since 1957,
> 21. withdrew the United States from the job-killing Paris Climate Accord,
> 22. pressured NATO allies, and they're spending $69 billion more on defense since 2016,
> 23. made the Space Force the 6th branch of the Armed Forces,
> 24. withdrew from the horrible, one-sided Iran Deal, 25. moved U.S. Embassy to Jerusalem,
> 25. protected Americans from terrorists with the Travel Ban, upheld by Supreme Court, 26. issued Executive Order to keep open Guantanamo Bay,
> 27. MCA deal,
> 28. reached a breakthrough agreement with the E.U. to increase U.S. exports
> 29. pressured NATO allies, and they're spending $69 billion more on defense since 2016,
> 30. net exports increased $59 Billion in 2018,
> 31. improved vetting and screening for refugees, and switched focus to overseas resettlement,
> 32. we have begun BUILDING THE WALL.
> 33. provided quality detention centers for migrant children in Southwest Key Programs
> 34. created 8,700 Opportunity Zones with investment incentives for companies to invest in distressed communities
> 35. Got Israel/UAE aggreement establishing Middle East peace
> 36. Defeated ISIS and killed their leaders incl. # 1 al Baghdadi.
> 37. Killed Iranian terrorist leader Sulemani.
> 38. Stopped domestic terrorist mobs by sending federal troops & National Guard
> 39. record of number of regulations cut, further boosting the economy
> 40. highest median wage in US history
> 41. rebuilt the US military to a $721 Billion/yr budget
> 42. increased wages for military personnel
> 43. We found out when we expected President Trump to lead us through a COVID pandemic, as our Covid mortality rate was REDUCED from over 17,000/week in April. to less than 1,000 this week, as a result of the many smart things that the president has done. > it's a HUGE SUCCESS.
> 44. Ventilators (we now have so many we're exporting them),
> 45. the Navy hospital ships sent to New York,
> 46. the stimulus checks,
> 47. The Task Force advice (ex. social distancing),
> 48. opposition/criticism of New York's dumb nursing home policies,
> 49. federal aid to hospitals,
> 50. travel bans (which Democrats called Trump a "racist' for),
> 51. Trump's advocacy of hydroxychloriquin (now proven to be effective, despite criticism from Democrats),
> 52. fast, continual development of a vaccine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> I got only as far as ...
> 
> _*"RECORD positive numbers on the economy"*_​​You mean record negative numbers. I believe the record for negative real GDP growth was around -9%​​Impeached Trump shattered that record with his own ... *-33%*. A record that may last forever.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cut and paste those things, as if their sheer volume will intimidate you from actually reading them or refuting them.
> 
> These are not serious people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Volume is irrelevant when the very first item is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, nice Demonstration of that, kiddo.
> 
> Faun:   The coronavirus is Trump's fault!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"Yes, nice Demonstration of that, kiddo."*_
> 
> I did earlier when I replied to gramps' post.
> 
> _*"Faun:   The coronavirus is Trump's fault!"*_
> 
> You’re kazzing again. I never said coronavirus is Impeached Trump's fault. Not once. I said his response to it was abysmal.
Click to expand...


That's your lame attempt to circumvent that you constantly blame Trump for the Biden virus.  You and every other brainless Democrat.   No one buys that stupid shit.  Obviously you constantly blame Trump for the virus.

And as in this discussion, you're blaming Trump for the shutdown.  Which is clearly blaming him for the Biden virus

"You mean record negative numbers. I believe the record for negative real GDP growth was around -9%​​Impeached Trump shattered that record with his own ... *-33%*. A record that may last forever."​
That is CLEARLY blaming Trump for the virus, kiddo


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You already lost that one.  Give it up.   You claimed to know all about the Communist Manifesto and yet you couldn't think of a single plank that the Democrats are against.   So you deflected and told me to list every Democrat and every position, which of course is a logical fallacy called a you're full of shit fallacy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I know the Communist manifesto. In fact, I said almost the opposite. As well as being a coward, you can't read. You are the one saying the Dems are communists, not I. All I'm asking you is to draw parallels. You can't. I didn't think so, because anybody with half a brain the Dems are not Communists. So, now I know you have less than half a brain. Hell, most of what the Dems want isn't even socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't say draw parallels.  You said prove it.   I did draw parallels, the planks of the communist manifesto.  So that was your problem, you didn't know how to Google the planks?
> 
> The planks of the Communist Manifesto are the backbone of how government totally controls a country.
> 
> And you were in the quote for when another poster who unlike you gave a serious response and I listed many of the key ones to your silence.
> 
> But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters.  Things like the progressive income tax that reach confiscatory rates.  Limiting the ability to leave your own wealth to your heirs with tax rates that again reach confiscatory levels.  You can't leave and take your property with you.   Government controls land ownership and the airwaves.   We are indoctrinated in government education.
> 
> That's EXACTLY what Democrats advocate.  Then as they have a choke hold on the country like a boa constrictor on its prey then they have us by the short hairs.
> 
> Also, like communist governments, Democrats indemnify their own leaders who live in fabulous luxury and wealth because they are more equal than we are.
> 
> Democrats are also moving towards endless control and nationalization of our key industries.  Medical, financial, energy.  And they push their economic policy through endless taxes and regulations of businesses.
> 
> There are a whole hell of a lot of "parallels" to anyone with a critical mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters."*_
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> And just like that, kaz blows up his own argument.
> 
> Wailing for days about how there's isn't a Communist plank Democrats don't oppose ... and he rattles off one of the primary aspects of Communism which Democrats oppose.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Note you couldn't contradict any of the planks that I cited that supported that.
> 
> The more you earn the more government takes.   You can't leave significant inheritance.  You can't leave the country with it.  There is no way under Democrat to permanently own property
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Dumbfuck, you owned yourself. You literally destroyed your own claim that there isn't a Communist plank Democrats oppose by rattling off a Communist plank that Democrats oppose.

As far as taxes ... it was Republicans who gave us a progressive tax system. The first progressive taxes were passed under a Republican Congress and signed into law by Lincoln, a Republican president. That same Congress and president gave us our first income taxes. The 16th Amendment expanded that. The 16th Amendment was passed by a Republican Congress in 1909 and ratified under a Republican president in 1913.

First you owned yourself, now I owned you too. This would be a good time for you to ignore everything I posted and cry about how I'm just a kid.


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> His sheep elected him as a big FUCK YOU to this country.  He's really come through for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For us and YOU too.
> 
> 1. RECORD positive numbers on the economy,
> 2. stopped the absurd practice of giving China unrestricted access to our valuable market,
> 3. holding China accountable for cyber theft,
> 4. taking Mexico and Central American countries to task for illegal immigration, 5. 5. 5. created 4 million jobs, created over 400,000 manufacturing jobs,
> 6. unemployment claims hit 50 year low, highest median wage in US history,
> 7. lowest unemployment for blacks, Hispanics, Asians, and disabled in US history, 8.lowest unemployment for women in over 70 years,
> 9. lowest unemployment rate ever recorded for Americans without a high school diploma,
> 10. 4 million Americans off food stamps,
> 11. vocational training topped 4 million - highest ever,
> 12. opened ANWR and approved Keystone XL and Dakota Access Pipelines thereby making America # 1 energy producer in the world (no other president ever did that), 13. Obamacare individual mandate penalty GONE,
> 14. FDA approved more affordable generic drugs than ever before in history. > drug companies are freezing or reversing planned price increases,
> 15. reformed the Medicare program to stop hospitals from overcharging low-income seniors on their drugs—saving seniors hundreds of millions of dollars,
> 16. Signed Right-To-Try legislation,
> 17. $6 billion in NEW funding to fight the opioid epidemic (the most ever),
> 18. Signed VA Choice Act and VA Accountability Act,
> 19. expanded VA telehealth services, walk-in-clinics, and same-day urgent primary and mental health care (I got surgeries and benefits from this myself),
> 20. United States is a net natural gas exporter for the first time since 1957,
> 21. withdrew the United States from the job-killing Paris Climate Accord,
> 22. pressured NATO allies, and they're spending $69 billion more on defense since 2016,
> 23. made the Space Force the 6th branch of the Armed Forces,
> 24. withdrew from the horrible, one-sided Iran Deal, 25. moved U.S. Embassy to Jerusalem,
> 25. protected Americans from terrorists with the Travel Ban, upheld by Supreme Court, 26. issued Executive Order to keep open Guantanamo Bay,
> 27. MCA deal,
> 28. reached a breakthrough agreement with the E.U. to increase U.S. exports
> 29. pressured NATO allies, and they're spending $69 billion more on defense since 2016,
> 30. net exports increased $59 Billion in 2018,
> 31. improved vetting and screening for refugees, and switched focus to overseas resettlement,
> 32. we have begun BUILDING THE WALL.
> 33. provided quality detention centers for migrant children in Southwest Key Programs
> 34. created 8,700 Opportunity Zones with investment incentives for companies to invest in distressed communities
> 35. Got Israel/UAE aggreement establishing Middle East peace
> 36. Defeated ISIS and killed their leaders incl. # 1 al Baghdadi.
> 37. Killed Iranian terrorist leader Sulemani.
> 38. Stopped domestic terrorist mobs by sending federal troops & National Guard
> 39. record of number of regulations cut, further boosting the economy
> 40. highest median wage in US history
> 41. rebuilt the US military to a $721 Billion/yr budget
> 42. increased wages for military personnel
> 43. We found out when we expected President Trump to lead us through a COVID pandemic, as our Covid mortality rate was REDUCED from over 17,000/week in April. to less than 1,000 this week, as a result of the many smart things that the president has done. > it's a HUGE SUCCESS.
> 44. Ventilators (we now have so many we're exporting them),
> 45. the Navy hospital ships sent to New York,
> 46. the stimulus checks,
> 47. The Task Force advice (ex. social distancing),
> 48. opposition/criticism of New York's dumb nursing home policies,
> 49. federal aid to hospitals,
> 50. travel bans (which Democrats called Trump a "racist' for),
> 51. Trump's advocacy of hydroxychloriquin (now proven to be effective, despite criticism from Democrats),
> 52. fast, continual development of a vaccine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> I got only as far as ...
> 
> _*"RECORD positive numbers on the economy"*_​​You mean record negative numbers. I believe the record for negative real GDP growth was around -9%​​Impeached Trump shattered that record with his own ... *-33%*. A record that may last forever.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cut and paste those things, as if their sheer volume will intimidate you from actually reading them or refuting them.
> 
> These are not serious people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Volume is irrelevant when the very first item is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, nice Demonstration of that, kiddo.
> 
> Faun:   The coronavirus is Trump's fault!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"Yes, nice Demonstration of that, kiddo."*_
> 
> I did earlier when I replied to gramps' post.
> 
> _*"Faun:   The coronavirus is Trump's fault!"*_
> 
> You’re kazzing again. I never said coronavirus is Impeached Trump's fault. Not once. I said his response to it was abysmal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your lame attempt to circumvent that you constantly blame Trump for the Biden virus.  You and every other brainless Democrat.   No one buys that stupid shit.  Obviously you constantly blame Trump for the virus.
> 
> And as in this discussion, you're blaming Trump for the shutdown.  Which is clearly blaming him for the Biden virus
> 
> "You mean record negative numbers. I believe the record for negative real GDP growth was around -9%​​Impeached Trump shattered that record with his own ... *-33%*. A record that may last forever."​
> That is CLEARLY blaming Trump for the virus, kiddo
Click to expand...

Your dementia is not my problem. Blaming Impeached Trump for the shutdown is blaming his pathetic response to the virus which led to the need for the shut down.


----------



## jc456

AzogtheDefiler said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrumpSucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything is Fake News now. According to Trump, there aren't any facts any more. Unfortunately for him, facts do still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake News was here long before Trump and you fell for it because you're a weak minded sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only weak minded sheep here  are those who believe the AH Trump, whose daddy got him in and out of college ,ahead of  scientists ,,generals,  and experts in foreign affairs.  He's made a mockery of Americas standing in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only whiny libberss care about "standing in the world".  At least we finally dumped the idiot muslim running around apologizing for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Brownie  NOW we have a Russian ass kisser in our WH  So much better???   Real Unemployment 11,12%?  People losing their homes? No plans by the moron in our WH to fight this virus?? It'll disappear??  Oh yeah  We have it so much better with Trump than we had with Obama  And pigs fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus is the flu it merely needs a vaccine which is coming.  Obammy wore kneepads to visit Putin and you babble about Trump?  Your virus hoax made him shut down the country which was a mistake which he is fixing now.  And yes, all real Americans have it much better now with jobs and a booming economy I cannot speak for you America hating dregs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  THE HOAX is now in the red states  How many must die for the AH and his tribe to get a fn clue?? I weep for those who die in Red states as well as those in Blue  Your moron is one sick pos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red states continue to have the lowest mortality rates in the country stop lying...more cases is good not bad lying libber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they don't get it.  the more positive cases without symptoms shows how weak the virus really is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, it doesn't alter the actual mortality rate. It only gives us a more accurate mortality rate.
> 
> More positive cases results in more deaths. It's sad that you cons can't understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, which room has more deaths (more than likely) A or B?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You're such an abject imbecile, there's no fucking way you're a banker. Rather than toy with your dishonest and made up figures, let's use actual figures. And your figures are dishonest because you're making up proportions out of thin air as opposed to assuming the disease would infect age groups within a close proximity as it has for the last 6 months.
> 
> This projection is reaching herd mentality of 70%, according to the Mayo Clinic, based on the current known infection rate 2.08% of the population.
> 
> 
> AGEDEATHSPOPULATIONPROJECTION<120​3,848,208​673​1-414​15,962,067​471​5-1430​41,075,169​1,009​15-24333​42,970,800​11,205​25-341,405​45,697,774​47,277​35-443,675​41,277,888​123,661​45-549,694​41,631,699​326,196​55-6421,134​42,272,636​711,145​65-7439,129​30,492,316​1,316,664​75-8448,136​15,394,374​1,619,744​85+56,525​6,544,503​1,902,028​TOTAL180,095​327,167,434​6,060,074​
> 
> So herd mentality would cost America somewhere in the neighborhood of 230 million infected and some *6 million people dead*.
> 
> And likely far, far more once you consider our healthcare system would be too overwhelmed to treat more than a small percentage of that.
> 
> Do you see now why so many posters here think of you as a fucking moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Room A or B? I am talking hypothesis only. Never said otherwise, Captain Literal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Why on Earth would we play with hypotheticals, ShortBus, when we have actual figures at hand?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the past doesn’t always predict the future. Ask the Atlanta Falcons about the last SB they were in. Understood? You waste of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You better learn from the past my jewish friend ,so you don't make the same mistakes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have. I see how the Democrats don’t want my vote.
Click to expand...

Or mine.  they have no issue insulting americans.


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You already lost that one.  Give it up.   You claimed to know all about the Communist Manifesto and yet you couldn't think of a single plank that the Democrats are against.   So you deflected and told me to list every Democrat and every position, which of course is a logical fallacy called a you're full of shit fallacy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I know the Communist manifesto. In fact, I said almost the opposite. As well as being a coward, you can't read. You are the one saying the Dems are communists, not I. All I'm asking you is to draw parallels. You can't. I didn't think so, because anybody with half a brain the Dems are not Communists. So, now I know you have less than half a brain. Hell, most of what the Dems want isn't even socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't say draw parallels.  You said prove it.   I did draw parallels, the planks of the communist manifesto.  So that was your problem, you didn't know how to Google the planks?
> 
> The planks of the Communist Manifesto are the backbone of how government totally controls a country.
> 
> And you were in the quote for when another poster who unlike you gave a serious response and I listed many of the key ones to your silence.
> 
> But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters.  Things like the progressive income tax that reach confiscatory rates.  Limiting the ability to leave your own wealth to your heirs with tax rates that again reach confiscatory levels.  You can't leave and take your property with you.   Government controls land ownership and the airwaves.   We are indoctrinated in government education.
> 
> That's EXACTLY what Democrats advocate.  Then as they have a choke hold on the country like a boa constrictor on its prey then they have us by the short hairs.
> 
> Also, like communist governments, Democrats indemnify their own leaders who live in fabulous luxury and wealth because they are more equal than we are.
> 
> Democrats are also moving towards endless control and nationalization of our key industries.  Medical, financial, energy.  And they push their economic policy through endless taxes and regulations of businesses.
> 
> There are a whole hell of a lot of "parallels" to anyone with a critical mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters."*_
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> And just like that, kaz blows up his own argument.
> 
> Wailing for days about how there's isn't a Communist plank Democrats don't oppose ... and he rattles off one of the primary aspects of Communism which Democrats oppose.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Note you couldn't contradict any of the planks that I cited that supported that.
> 
> The more you earn the more government takes.   You can't leave significant inheritance.  You can't leave the country with it.  There is no way under Democrat to permanently own property
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, you owned yourself. You literally destroyed your own claim that there isn't a Communist plank Democrats oppose by rattling off a Communist plank that Democrats oppose.
> 
> As far as taxes ... it was Republicans who gave us a progressive tax system. The first progressive taxes were passed under a Republican Congress and signed into law by Lincoln, a Republican president. That same Congress and president gave us our first income taxes. The 16th Amendment expanded that. The 16th Amendment was passed by a Republican Congress in 1909 and ratified under a Republican president in 1913.
> 
> First you owned yourself, now I owned you too. This would be a good time for you to ignore everything I posted and cry about how I'm just a kid.
Click to expand...


Democrats don't support a progressive tax because a Republican put in the first progressive tax.  That actually passes as an argument in  your third grade debates at school, doesn't it, kiddie?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You already lost that one.  Give it up.   You claimed to know all about the Communist Manifesto and yet you couldn't think of a single plank that the Democrats are against.   So you deflected and told me to list every Democrat and every position, which of course is a logical fallacy called a you're full of shit fallacy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I know the Communist manifesto. In fact, I said almost the opposite. As well as being a coward, you can't read. You are the one saying the Dems are communists, not I. All I'm asking you is to draw parallels. You can't. I didn't think so, because anybody with half a brain the Dems are not Communists. So, now I know you have less than half a brain. Hell, most of what the Dems want isn't even socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't say draw parallels.  You said prove it.   I did draw parallels, the planks of the communist manifesto.  So that was your problem, you didn't know how to Google the planks?
> 
> The planks of the Communist Manifesto are the backbone of how government totally controls a country.
> 
> And you were in the quote for when another poster who unlike you gave a serious response and I listed many of the key ones to your silence.
> 
> But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters.  Things like the progressive income tax that reach confiscatory rates.  Limiting the ability to leave your own wealth to your heirs with tax rates that again reach confiscatory levels.  You can't leave and take your property with you.   Government controls land ownership and the airwaves.   We are indoctrinated in government education.
> 
> That's EXACTLY what Democrats advocate.  Then as they have a choke hold on the country like a boa constrictor on its prey then they have us by the short hairs.
> 
> Also, like communist governments, Democrats indemnify their own leaders who live in fabulous luxury and wealth because they are more equal than we are.
> 
> Democrats are also moving towards endless control and nationalization of our key industries.  Medical, financial, energy.  And they push their economic policy through endless taxes and regulations of businesses.
> 
> There are a whole hell of a lot of "parallels" to anyone with a critical mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters."*_
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> And just like that, kaz blows up his own argument.
> 
> Wailing for days about how there's isn't a Communist plank Democrats don't oppose ... and he rattles off one of the primary aspects of Communism which Democrats oppose.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Note you couldn't contradict any of the planks that I cited that supported that.
> 
> The more you earn the more government takes.   You can't leave significant inheritance.  You can't leave the country with it.  There is no way under Democrat to permanently own property
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, you owned yourself. You literally destroyed your own claim that there isn't a Communist plank Democrats oppose by rattling off a Communist plank that Democrats oppose.
> 
> As far as taxes ... it was Republicans who gave us a progressive tax system. The first progressive taxes were passed under a Republican Congress and signed into law by Lincoln, a Republican president. That same Congress and president gave us our first income taxes. The 16th Amendment expanded that. The 16th Amendment was passed by a Republican Congress in 1909 and ratified under a Republican president in 1913.
> 
> First you owned yourself, now I owned you too. This would be a good time for you to ignore everything I posted and cry about how I'm just a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats don't support a progressive tax because a Republican put in the first progressive tax.  That actually passes as an argument in  your third grade debates at school, doesn't it, kiddie?
Click to expand...

Poor waste of life again, Faun, getting his ass handed to him again.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have said Somalia except that HW got us into Somalia.
> 
> But now you're just showing you don't have any manhood at all.   Dr. Grumpette.   Invading and holding Northern Iraq is not invading a country.
> 
> Your standard is just like every other Democrat.  You are fine with US invasions.   What you oppose is Democrats not being behind the steering wheel.
> 
> It's hilarious you're lecturing me about this when I'm against both of them.  But I am not a partisan Democrat like you.   I want  to leave the middle east entirely.   You want a one party system with Democrats the one party
> 
> 
> 
> Love it. For a long time on this very board back when I first joined all you neocon whackos rambled on about how Clinton was responsible for Somalia. Now it's Bush. Ha! I couldn't make this shit up.
> 
> The no fly zone was well established before Clinton came to power.
> 
> I'm not fine with any US invasions. Do you sit down and figure out how to lie, or do you just make shit up on the fly? Dayton was a peace accord, not an invasion. Somalia was a humanitarian intervention.
> 
> Vietnam started under Eisenhower, but escalated under Kennedy and then really ramped up under Johnson. The two being Dems if I recall. And I think the US never should have been there. So there goes that pathetic attempt as oneupmanship from you.
> 
> I want you to leave the ME entirely too.
Click to expand...

You dislike Trump because you’re jealous of him IMO.


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> His sheep elected him as a big FUCK YOU to this country.  He's really come through for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For us and YOU too.
> 
> 1. RECORD positive numbers on the economy,
> 2. stopped the absurd practice of giving China unrestricted access to our valuable market,
> 3. holding China accountable for cyber theft,
> 4. taking Mexico and Central American countries to task for illegal immigration, 5. 5. 5. created 4 million jobs, created over 400,000 manufacturing jobs,
> 6. unemployment claims hit 50 year low, highest median wage in US history,
> 7. lowest unemployment for blacks, Hispanics, Asians, and disabled in US history, 8.lowest unemployment for women in over 70 years,
> 9. lowest unemployment rate ever recorded for Americans without a high school diploma,
> 10. 4 million Americans off food stamps,
> 11. vocational training topped 4 million - highest ever,
> 12. opened ANWR and approved Keystone XL and Dakota Access Pipelines thereby making America # 1 energy producer in the world (no other president ever did that), 13. Obamacare individual mandate penalty GONE,
> 14. FDA approved more affordable generic drugs than ever before in history. > drug companies are freezing or reversing planned price increases,
> 15. reformed the Medicare program to stop hospitals from overcharging low-income seniors on their drugs—saving seniors hundreds of millions of dollars,
> 16. Signed Right-To-Try legislation,
> 17. $6 billion in NEW funding to fight the opioid epidemic (the most ever),
> 18. Signed VA Choice Act and VA Accountability Act,
> 19. expanded VA telehealth services, walk-in-clinics, and same-day urgent primary and mental health care (I got surgeries and benefits from this myself),
> 20. United States is a net natural gas exporter for the first time since 1957,
> 21. withdrew the United States from the job-killing Paris Climate Accord,
> 22. pressured NATO allies, and they're spending $69 billion more on defense since 2016,
> 23. made the Space Force the 6th branch of the Armed Forces,
> 24. withdrew from the horrible, one-sided Iran Deal, 25. moved U.S. Embassy to Jerusalem,
> 25. protected Americans from terrorists with the Travel Ban, upheld by Supreme Court, 26. issued Executive Order to keep open Guantanamo Bay,
> 27. MCA deal,
> 28. reached a breakthrough agreement with the E.U. to increase U.S. exports
> 29. pressured NATO allies, and they're spending $69 billion more on defense since 2016,
> 30. net exports increased $59 Billion in 2018,
> 31. improved vetting and screening for refugees, and switched focus to overseas resettlement,
> 32. we have begun BUILDING THE WALL.
> 33. provided quality detention centers for migrant children in Southwest Key Programs
> 34. created 8,700 Opportunity Zones with investment incentives for companies to invest in distressed communities
> 35. Got Israel/UAE aggreement establishing Middle East peace
> 36. Defeated ISIS and killed their leaders incl. # 1 al Baghdadi.
> 37. Killed Iranian terrorist leader Sulemani.
> 38. Stopped domestic terrorist mobs by sending federal troops & National Guard
> 39. record of number of regulations cut, further boosting the economy
> 40. highest median wage in US history
> 41. rebuilt the US military to a $721 Billion/yr budget
> 42. increased wages for military personnel
> 43. We found out when we expected President Trump to lead us through a COVID pandemic, as our Covid mortality rate was REDUCED from over 17,000/week in April. to less than 1,000 this week, as a result of the many smart things that the president has done. > it's a HUGE SUCCESS.
> 44. Ventilators (we now have so many we're exporting them),
> 45. the Navy hospital ships sent to New York,
> 46. the stimulus checks,
> 47. The Task Force advice (ex. social distancing),
> 48. opposition/criticism of New York's dumb nursing home policies,
> 49. federal aid to hospitals,
> 50. travel bans (which Democrats called Trump a "racist' for),
> 51. Trump's advocacy of hydroxychloriquin (now proven to be effective, despite criticism from Democrats),
> 52. fast, continual development of a vaccine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> I got only as far as ...
> 
> _*"RECORD positive numbers on the economy"*_​​You mean record negative numbers. I believe the record for negative real GDP growth was around -9%​​Impeached Trump shattered that record with his own ... *-33%*. A record that may last forever.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cut and paste those things, as if their sheer volume will intimidate you from actually reading them or refuting them.
> 
> These are not serious people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Volume is irrelevant when the very first item is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, nice Demonstration of that, kiddo.
> 
> Faun:   The coronavirus is Trump's fault!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"Yes, nice Demonstration of that, kiddo."*_
> 
> I did earlier when I replied to gramps' post.
> 
> _*"Faun:   The coronavirus is Trump's fault!"*_
> 
> You’re kazzing again. I never said coronavirus is Impeached Trump's fault. Not once. I said his response to it was abysmal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your lame attempt to circumvent that you constantly blame Trump for the Biden virus.  You and every other brainless Democrat.   No one buys that stupid shit.  Obviously you constantly blame Trump for the virus.
> 
> And as in this discussion, you're blaming Trump for the shutdown.  Which is clearly blaming him for the Biden virus
> 
> "You mean record negative numbers. I believe the record for negative real GDP growth was around -9%​​Impeached Trump shattered that record with his own ... *-33%*. A record that may last forever."​
> That is CLEARLY blaming Trump for the virus, kiddo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dementia is not my problem. Blaming Impeached Trump for the shutdown is blaming his pathetic response to the virus which led to the need for the shut down.
Click to expand...


LOL, so now we didn't even need a shutdown other than because of Trump?

              

OMG, you have the answer to if you're smarter than a third grader.  No, you're not!


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You already lost that one.  Give it up.   You claimed to know all about the Communist Manifesto and yet you couldn't think of a single plank that the Democrats are against.   So you deflected and told me to list every Democrat and every position, which of course is a logical fallacy called a you're full of shit fallacy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I know the Communist manifesto. In fact, I said almost the opposite. As well as being a coward, you can't read. You are the one saying the Dems are communists, not I. All I'm asking you is to draw parallels. You can't. I didn't think so, because anybody with half a brain the Dems are not Communists. So, now I know you have less than half a brain. Hell, most of what the Dems want isn't even socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't say draw parallels.  You said prove it.   I did draw parallels, the planks of the communist manifesto.  So that was your problem, you didn't know how to Google the planks?
> 
> The planks of the Communist Manifesto are the backbone of how government totally controls a country.
> 
> And you were in the quote for when another poster who unlike you gave a serious response and I listed many of the key ones to your silence.
> 
> But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters.  Things like the progressive income tax that reach confiscatory rates.  Limiting the ability to leave your own wealth to your heirs with tax rates that again reach confiscatory levels.  You can't leave and take your property with you.   Government controls land ownership and the airwaves.   We are indoctrinated in government education.
> 
> That's EXACTLY what Democrats advocate.  Then as they have a choke hold on the country like a boa constrictor on its prey then they have us by the short hairs.
> 
> Also, like communist governments, Democrats indemnify their own leaders who live in fabulous luxury and wealth because they are more equal than we are.
> 
> Democrats are also moving towards endless control and nationalization of our key industries.  Medical, financial, energy.  And they push their economic policy through endless taxes and regulations of businesses.
> 
> There are a whole hell of a lot of "parallels" to anyone with a critical mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters."*_
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> And just like that, kaz blows up his own argument.
> 
> Wailing for days about how there's isn't a Communist plank Democrats don't oppose ... and he rattles off one of the primary aspects of Communism which Democrats oppose.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Note you couldn't contradict any of the planks that I cited that supported that.
> 
> The more you earn the more government takes.   You can't leave significant inheritance.  You can't leave the country with it.  There is no way under Democrat to permanently own property
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, you owned yourself. You literally destroyed your own claim that there isn't a Communist plank Democrats oppose by rattling off a Communist plank that Democrats oppose.
> 
> As far as taxes ... it was Republicans who gave us a progressive tax system. The first progressive taxes were passed under a Republican Congress and signed into law by Lincoln, a Republican president. That same Congress and president gave us our first income taxes. The 16th Amendment expanded that. The 16th Amendment was passed by a Republican Congress in 1909 and ratified under a Republican president in 1913.
> 
> First you owned yourself, now I owned you too. This would be a good time for you to ignore everything I posted and cry about how I'm just a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats don't support a progressive tax because a Republican put in the first progressive tax.  That actually passes as an argument in  your third grade debates at school, doesn't it, kiddie?
Click to expand...

Nope, I never said that. You're kazzing again. Both parties support it. I'm pointing out it's Republicans who gave it to us. According to your kazzing, Republicans are Communists. 

Are you feeling stupid yet?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You already lost that one.  Give it up.   You claimed to know all about the Communist Manifesto and yet you couldn't think of a single plank that the Democrats are against.   So you deflected and told me to list every Democrat and every position, which of course is a logical fallacy called a you're full of shit fallacy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I know the Communist manifesto. In fact, I said almost the opposite. As well as being a coward, you can't read. You are the one saying the Dems are communists, not I. All I'm asking you is to draw parallels. You can't. I didn't think so, because anybody with half a brain the Dems are not Communists. So, now I know you have less than half a brain. Hell, most of what the Dems want isn't even socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't say draw parallels.  You said prove it.   I did draw parallels, the planks of the communist manifesto.  So that was your problem, you didn't know how to Google the planks?
> 
> The planks of the Communist Manifesto are the backbone of how government totally controls a country.
> 
> And you were in the quote for when another poster who unlike you gave a serious response and I listed many of the key ones to your silence.
> 
> But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters.  Things like the progressive income tax that reach confiscatory rates.  Limiting the ability to leave your own wealth to your heirs with tax rates that again reach confiscatory levels.  You can't leave and take your property with you.   Government controls land ownership and the airwaves.   We are indoctrinated in government education.
> 
> That's EXACTLY what Democrats advocate.  Then as they have a choke hold on the country like a boa constrictor on its prey then they have us by the short hairs.
> 
> Also, like communist governments, Democrats indemnify their own leaders who live in fabulous luxury and wealth because they are more equal than we are.
> 
> Democrats are also moving towards endless control and nationalization of our key industries.  Medical, financial, energy.  And they push their economic policy through endless taxes and regulations of businesses.
> 
> There are a whole hell of a lot of "parallels" to anyone with a critical mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters."*_
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> And just like that, kaz blows up his own argument.
> 
> Wailing for days about how there's isn't a Communist plank Democrats don't oppose ... and he rattles off one of the primary aspects of Communism which Democrats oppose.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Note you couldn't contradict any of the planks that I cited that supported that.
> 
> The more you earn the more government takes.   You can't leave significant inheritance.  You can't leave the country with it.  There is no way under Democrat to permanently own property
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, you owned yourself. You literally destroyed your own claim that there isn't a Communist plank Democrats oppose by rattling off a Communist plank that Democrats oppose.
> 
> As far as taxes ... it was Republicans who gave us a progressive tax system. The first progressive taxes were passed under a Republican Congress and signed into law by Lincoln, a Republican president. That same Congress and president gave us our first income taxes. The 16th Amendment expanded that. The 16th Amendment was passed by a Republican Congress in 1909 and ratified under a Republican president in 1913.
> 
> First you owned yourself, now I owned you too. This would be a good time for you to ignore everything I posted and cry about how I'm just a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats don't support a progressive tax because a Republican put in the first progressive tax.  That actually passes as an argument in  your third grade debates at school, doesn't it, kiddie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor waste of life again, Faun, getting his ass handed to him again.
Click to expand...

LOL

Sure, he's handing me my ass by owning himself.


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> His sheep elected him as a big FUCK YOU to this country.  He's really come through for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For us and YOU too.
> 
> 1. RECORD positive numbers on the economy,
> 2. stopped the absurd practice of giving China unrestricted access to our valuable market,
> 3. holding China accountable for cyber theft,
> 4. taking Mexico and Central American countries to task for illegal immigration, 5. 5. 5. created 4 million jobs, created over 400,000 manufacturing jobs,
> 6. unemployment claims hit 50 year low, highest median wage in US history,
> 7. lowest unemployment for blacks, Hispanics, Asians, and disabled in US history, 8.lowest unemployment for women in over 70 years,
> 9. lowest unemployment rate ever recorded for Americans without a high school diploma,
> 10. 4 million Americans off food stamps,
> 11. vocational training topped 4 million - highest ever,
> 12. opened ANWR and approved Keystone XL and Dakota Access Pipelines thereby making America # 1 energy producer in the world (no other president ever did that), 13. Obamacare individual mandate penalty GONE,
> 14. FDA approved more affordable generic drugs than ever before in history. > drug companies are freezing or reversing planned price increases,
> 15. reformed the Medicare program to stop hospitals from overcharging low-income seniors on their drugs—saving seniors hundreds of millions of dollars,
> 16. Signed Right-To-Try legislation,
> 17. $6 billion in NEW funding to fight the opioid epidemic (the most ever),
> 18. Signed VA Choice Act and VA Accountability Act,
> 19. expanded VA telehealth services, walk-in-clinics, and same-day urgent primary and mental health care (I got surgeries and benefits from this myself),
> 20. United States is a net natural gas exporter for the first time since 1957,
> 21. withdrew the United States from the job-killing Paris Climate Accord,
> 22. pressured NATO allies, and they're spending $69 billion more on defense since 2016,
> 23. made the Space Force the 6th branch of the Armed Forces,
> 24. withdrew from the horrible, one-sided Iran Deal, 25. moved U.S. Embassy to Jerusalem,
> 25. protected Americans from terrorists with the Travel Ban, upheld by Supreme Court, 26. issued Executive Order to keep open Guantanamo Bay,
> 27. MCA deal,
> 28. reached a breakthrough agreement with the E.U. to increase U.S. exports
> 29. pressured NATO allies, and they're spending $69 billion more on defense since 2016,
> 30. net exports increased $59 Billion in 2018,
> 31. improved vetting and screening for refugees, and switched focus to overseas resettlement,
> 32. we have begun BUILDING THE WALL.
> 33. provided quality detention centers for migrant children in Southwest Key Programs
> 34. created 8,700 Opportunity Zones with investment incentives for companies to invest in distressed communities
> 35. Got Israel/UAE aggreement establishing Middle East peace
> 36. Defeated ISIS and killed their leaders incl. # 1 al Baghdadi.
> 37. Killed Iranian terrorist leader Sulemani.
> 38. Stopped domestic terrorist mobs by sending federal troops & National Guard
> 39. record of number of regulations cut, further boosting the economy
> 40. highest median wage in US history
> 41. rebuilt the US military to a $721 Billion/yr budget
> 42. increased wages for military personnel
> 43. We found out when we expected President Trump to lead us through a COVID pandemic, as our Covid mortality rate was REDUCED from over 17,000/week in April. to less than 1,000 this week, as a result of the many smart things that the president has done. > it's a HUGE SUCCESS.
> 44. Ventilators (we now have so many we're exporting them),
> 45. the Navy hospital ships sent to New York,
> 46. the stimulus checks,
> 47. The Task Force advice (ex. social distancing),
> 48. opposition/criticism of New York's dumb nursing home policies,
> 49. federal aid to hospitals,
> 50. travel bans (which Democrats called Trump a "racist' for),
> 51. Trump's advocacy of hydroxychloriquin (now proven to be effective, despite criticism from Democrats),
> 52. fast, continual development of a vaccine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> I got only as far as ...
> 
> _*"RECORD positive numbers on the economy"*_​​You mean record negative numbers. I believe the record for negative real GDP growth was around -9%​​Impeached Trump shattered that record with his own ... *-33%*. A record that may last forever.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cut and paste those things, as if their sheer volume will intimidate you from actually reading them or refuting them.
> 
> These are not serious people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Volume is irrelevant when the very first item is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, nice Demonstration of that, kiddo.
> 
> Faun:   The coronavirus is Trump's fault!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"Yes, nice Demonstration of that, kiddo."*_
> 
> I did earlier when I replied to gramps' post.
> 
> _*"Faun:   The coronavirus is Trump's fault!"*_
> 
> You’re kazzing again. I never said coronavirus is Impeached Trump's fault. Not once. I said his response to it was abysmal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your lame attempt to circumvent that you constantly blame Trump for the Biden virus.  You and every other brainless Democrat.   No one buys that stupid shit.  Obviously you constantly blame Trump for the virus.
> 
> And as in this discussion, you're blaming Trump for the shutdown.  Which is clearly blaming him for the Biden virus
> 
> "You mean record negative numbers. I believe the record for negative real GDP growth was around -9%​​Impeached Trump shattered that record with his own ... *-33%*. A record that may last forever."​
> That is CLEARLY blaming Trump for the virus, kiddo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dementia is not my problem. Blaming Impeached Trump for the shutdown is blaming his pathetic response to the virus which led to the need for the shut down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, so now we didn't even need a shutdown other than because of Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, you have the answer to if you're smarter than a third grader.  No, you're not!
Click to expand...

^^^ That's a kaz. 





We needed a shutdown because the virus was becoming rampant because he failed to control it.


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You already lost that one.  Give it up.   You claimed to know all about the Communist Manifesto and yet you couldn't think of a single plank that the Democrats are against.   So you deflected and told me to list every Democrat and every position, which of course is a logical fallacy called a you're full of shit fallacy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I know the Communist manifesto. In fact, I said almost the opposite. As well as being a coward, you can't read. You are the one saying the Dems are communists, not I. All I'm asking you is to draw parallels. You can't. I didn't think so, because anybody with half a brain the Dems are not Communists. So, now I know you have less than half a brain. Hell, most of what the Dems want isn't even socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't say draw parallels.  You said prove it.   I did draw parallels, the planks of the communist manifesto.  So that was your problem, you didn't know how to Google the planks?
> 
> The planks of the Communist Manifesto are the backbone of how government totally controls a country.
> 
> And you were in the quote for when another poster who unlike you gave a serious response and I listed many of the key ones to your silence.
> 
> But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters.  Things like the progressive income tax that reach confiscatory rates.  Limiting the ability to leave your own wealth to your heirs with tax rates that again reach confiscatory levels.  You can't leave and take your property with you.   Government controls land ownership and the airwaves.   We are indoctrinated in government education.
> 
> That's EXACTLY what Democrats advocate.  Then as they have a choke hold on the country like a boa constrictor on its prey then they have us by the short hairs.
> 
> Also, like communist governments, Democrats indemnify their own leaders who live in fabulous luxury and wealth because they are more equal than we are.
> 
> Democrats are also moving towards endless control and nationalization of our key industries.  Medical, financial, energy.  And they push their economic policy through endless taxes and regulations of businesses.
> 
> There are a whole hell of a lot of "parallels" to anyone with a critical mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters."*_
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> And just like that, kaz blows up his own argument.
> 
> Wailing for days about how there's isn't a Communist plank Democrats don't oppose ... and he rattles off one of the primary aspects of Communism which Democrats oppose.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Note you couldn't contradict any of the planks that I cited that supported that.
> 
> The more you earn the more government takes.   You can't leave significant inheritance.  You can't leave the country with it.  There is no way under Democrat to permanently own property
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, you owned yourself. You literally destroyed your own claim that there isn't a Communist plank Democrats oppose by rattling off a Communist plank that Democrats oppose.
> 
> As far as taxes ... it was Republicans who gave us a progressive tax system. The first progressive taxes were passed under a Republican Congress and signed into law by Lincoln, a Republican president. That same Congress and president gave us our first income taxes. The 16th Amendment expanded that. The 16th Amendment was passed by a Republican Congress in 1909 and ratified under a Republican president in 1913.
> 
> First you owned yourself, now I owned you too. This would be a good time for you to ignore everything I posted and cry about how I'm just a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats don't support a progressive tax because a Republican put in the first progressive tax.  That actually passes as an argument in  your third grade debates at school, doesn't it, kiddie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor waste of life again, Faun, getting his ass handed to him again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Sure, he's handing me my ass by owning himself.
Click to expand...


YOu're such a little kid, it's hilarious to keep you talking.

BTW, you forgot the you're kazzing kazz the kazzing kazzer kazzing your kazzest kazzing kazz in the kazzing kazzer kazz of kazzingest kazzer kazz


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You already lost that one.  Give it up.   You claimed to know all about the Communist Manifesto and yet you couldn't think of a single plank that the Democrats are against.   So you deflected and told me to list every Democrat and every position, which of course is a logical fallacy called a you're full of shit fallacy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I know the Communist manifesto. In fact, I said almost the opposite. As well as being a coward, you can't read. You are the one saying the Dems are communists, not I. All I'm asking you is to draw parallels. You can't. I didn't think so, because anybody with half a brain the Dems are not Communists. So, now I know you have less than half a brain. Hell, most of what the Dems want isn't even socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't say draw parallels.  You said prove it.   I did draw parallels, the planks of the communist manifesto.  So that was your problem, you didn't know how to Google the planks?
> 
> The planks of the Communist Manifesto are the backbone of how government totally controls a country.
> 
> And you were in the quote for when another poster who unlike you gave a serious response and I listed many of the key ones to your silence.
> 
> But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters.  Things like the progressive income tax that reach confiscatory rates.  Limiting the ability to leave your own wealth to your heirs with tax rates that again reach confiscatory levels.  You can't leave and take your property with you.   Government controls land ownership and the airwaves.   We are indoctrinated in government education.
> 
> That's EXACTLY what Democrats advocate.  Then as they have a choke hold on the country like a boa constrictor on its prey then they have us by the short hairs.
> 
> Also, like communist governments, Democrats indemnify their own leaders who live in fabulous luxury and wealth because they are more equal than we are.
> 
> Democrats are also moving towards endless control and nationalization of our key industries.  Medical, financial, energy.  And they push their economic policy through endless taxes and regulations of businesses.
> 
> There are a whole hell of a lot of "parallels" to anyone with a critical mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters."*_
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> And just like that, kaz blows up his own argument.
> 
> Wailing for days about how there's isn't a Communist plank Democrats don't oppose ... and he rattles off one of the primary aspects of Communism which Democrats oppose.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Note you couldn't contradict any of the planks that I cited that supported that.
> 
> The more you earn the more government takes.   You can't leave significant inheritance.  You can't leave the country with it.  There is no way under Democrat to permanently own property
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, you owned yourself. You literally destroyed your own claim that there isn't a Communist plank Democrats oppose by rattling off a Communist plank that Democrats oppose.
> 
> As far as taxes ... it was Republicans who gave us a progressive tax system. The first progressive taxes were passed under a Republican Congress and signed into law by Lincoln, a Republican president. That same Congress and president gave us our first income taxes. The 16th Amendment expanded that. The 16th Amendment was passed by a Republican Congress in 1909 and ratified under a Republican president in 1913.
> 
> First you owned yourself, now I owned you too. This would be a good time for you to ignore everything I posted and cry about how I'm just a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats don't support a progressive tax because a Republican put in the first progressive tax.  That actually passes as an argument in  your third grade debates at school, doesn't it, kiddie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor waste of life again, Faun, getting his ass handed to him again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Sure, he's handing me my ass by owning himself.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu're such a little kid, it's hilarious to keep you talking.
> 
> BTW, you forgot the you're kazzing kazz the kazzing kazzer kazzing your kazzest kazzing kazz in the kazzing kazzer kazz of kazzingest kazzer kazz
Click to expand...

^^^ unhinged



No worries, it must be awfully frustrating to get owned by someone you call a kid.


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You already lost that one.  Give it up.   You claimed to know all about the Communist Manifesto and yet you couldn't think of a single plank that the Democrats are against.   So you deflected and told me to list every Democrat and every position, which of course is a logical fallacy called a you're full of shit fallacy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I know the Communist manifesto. In fact, I said almost the opposite. As well as being a coward, you can't read. You are the one saying the Dems are communists, not I. All I'm asking you is to draw parallels. You can't. I didn't think so, because anybody with half a brain the Dems are not Communists. So, now I know you have less than half a brain. Hell, most of what the Dems want isn't even socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't say draw parallels.  You said prove it.   I did draw parallels, the planks of the communist manifesto.  So that was your problem, you didn't know how to Google the planks?
> 
> The planks of the Communist Manifesto are the backbone of how government totally controls a country.
> 
> And you were in the quote for when another poster who unlike you gave a serious response and I listed many of the key ones to your silence.
> 
> But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters.  Things like the progressive income tax that reach confiscatory rates.  Limiting the ability to leave your own wealth to your heirs with tax rates that again reach confiscatory levels.  You can't leave and take your property with you.   Government controls land ownership and the airwaves.   We are indoctrinated in government education.
> 
> That's EXACTLY what Democrats advocate.  Then as they have a choke hold on the country like a boa constrictor on its prey then they have us by the short hairs.
> 
> Also, like communist governments, Democrats indemnify their own leaders who live in fabulous luxury and wealth because they are more equal than we are.
> 
> Democrats are also moving towards endless control and nationalization of our key industries.  Medical, financial, energy.  And they push their economic policy through endless taxes and regulations of businesses.
> 
> There are a whole hell of a lot of "parallels" to anyone with a critical mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters."*_
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> And just like that, kaz blows up his own argument.
> 
> Wailing for days about how there's isn't a Communist plank Democrats don't oppose ... and he rattles off one of the primary aspects of Communism which Democrats oppose.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Note you couldn't contradict any of the planks that I cited that supported that.
> 
> The more you earn the more government takes.   You can't leave significant inheritance.  You can't leave the country with it.  There is no way under Democrat to permanently own property
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, you owned yourself. You literally destroyed your own claim that there isn't a Communist plank Democrats oppose by rattling off a Communist plank that Democrats oppose.
> 
> As far as taxes ... it was Republicans who gave us a progressive tax system. The first progressive taxes were passed under a Republican Congress and signed into law by Lincoln, a Republican president. That same Congress and president gave us our first income taxes. The 16th Amendment expanded that. The 16th Amendment was passed by a Republican Congress in 1909 and ratified under a Republican president in 1913.
> 
> First you owned yourself, now I owned you too. This would be a good time for you to ignore everything I posted and cry about how I'm just a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats don't support a progressive tax because a Republican put in the first progressive tax.  That actually passes as an argument in  your third grade debates at school, doesn't it, kiddie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor waste of life again, Faun, getting his ass handed to him again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Sure, he's handing me my ass by owning himself.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu're such a little kid, it's hilarious to keep you talking.
> 
> BTW, you forgot the you're kazzing kazz the kazzing kazzer kazzing your kazzest kazzing kazz in the kazzing kazzer kazz of kazzingest kazzer kazz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ unhinged
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, it must be awfully frustrating to get owned by someone you call a kid.
Click to expand...


You always know you know you're losing when you have to start crowing that you're winning.   

Faun:  Hey guys, you don't see it, but I'm winning, right?  Right guys?   Aren't I?


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You already lost that one.  Give it up.   You claimed to know all about the Communist Manifesto and yet you couldn't think of a single plank that the Democrats are against.   So you deflected and told me to list every Democrat and every position, which of course is a logical fallacy called a you're full of shit fallacy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I know the Communist manifesto. In fact, I said almost the opposite. As well as being a coward, you can't read. You are the one saying the Dems are communists, not I. All I'm asking you is to draw parallels. You can't. I didn't think so, because anybody with half a brain the Dems are not Communists. So, now I know you have less than half a brain. Hell, most of what the Dems want isn't even socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't say draw parallels.  You said prove it.   I did draw parallels, the planks of the communist manifesto.  So that was your problem, you didn't know how to Google the planks?
> 
> The planks of the Communist Manifesto are the backbone of how government totally controls a country.
> 
> And you were in the quote for when another poster who unlike you gave a serious response and I listed many of the key ones to your silence.
> 
> But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters.  Things like the progressive income tax that reach confiscatory rates.  Limiting the ability to leave your own wealth to your heirs with tax rates that again reach confiscatory levels.  You can't leave and take your property with you.   Government controls land ownership and the airwaves.   We are indoctrinated in government education.
> 
> That's EXACTLY what Democrats advocate.  Then as they have a choke hold on the country like a boa constrictor on its prey then they have us by the short hairs.
> 
> Also, like communist governments, Democrats indemnify their own leaders who live in fabulous luxury and wealth because they are more equal than we are.
> 
> Democrats are also moving towards endless control and nationalization of our key industries.  Medical, financial, energy.  And they push their economic policy through endless taxes and regulations of businesses.
> 
> There are a whole hell of a lot of "parallels" to anyone with a critical mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters."*_
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> And just like that, kaz blows up his own argument.
> 
> Wailing for days about how there's isn't a Communist plank Democrats don't oppose ... and he rattles off one of the primary aspects of Communism which Democrats oppose.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Note you couldn't contradict any of the planks that I cited that supported that.
> 
> The more you earn the more government takes.   You can't leave significant inheritance.  You can't leave the country with it.  There is no way under Democrat to permanently own property
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, you owned yourself. You literally destroyed your own claim that there isn't a Communist plank Democrats oppose by rattling off a Communist plank that Democrats oppose.
> 
> As far as taxes ... it was Republicans who gave us a progressive tax system. The first progressive taxes were passed under a Republican Congress and signed into law by Lincoln, a Republican president. That same Congress and president gave us our first income taxes. The 16th Amendment expanded that. The 16th Amendment was passed by a Republican Congress in 1909 and ratified under a Republican president in 1913.
> 
> First you owned yourself, now I owned you too. This would be a good time for you to ignore everything I posted and cry about how I'm just a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats don't support a progressive tax because a Republican put in the first progressive tax.  That actually passes as an argument in  your third grade debates at school, doesn't it, kiddie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor waste of life again, Faun, getting his ass handed to him again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Sure, he's handing me my ass by owning himself.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu're such a little kid, it's hilarious to keep you talking.
> 
> BTW, you forgot the you're kazzing kazz the kazzing kazzer kazzing your kazzest kazzing kazz in the kazzing kazzer kazz of kazzingest kazzer kazz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ unhinged
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, it must be awfully frustrating to get owned by someone you call a kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You always know you know you're losing when you have to start crowing that you're winning.
> 
> Faun:  Hey guys, you don't see it, but I'm winning, right?  Right guys?   Aren't I?
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You poor thing I had to get in line to own you. You were in front of me on that line.


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You already lost that one.  Give it up.   You claimed to know all about the Communist Manifesto and yet you couldn't think of a single plank that the Democrats are against.   So you deflected and told me to list every Democrat and every position, which of course is a logical fallacy called a you're full of shit fallacy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I know the Communist manifesto. In fact, I said almost the opposite. As well as being a coward, you can't read. You are the one saying the Dems are communists, not I. All I'm asking you is to draw parallels. You can't. I didn't think so, because anybody with half a brain the Dems are not Communists. So, now I know you have less than half a brain. Hell, most of what the Dems want isn't even socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't say draw parallels.  You said prove it.   I did draw parallels, the planks of the communist manifesto.  So that was your problem, you didn't know how to Google the planks?
> 
> The planks of the Communist Manifesto are the backbone of how government totally controls a country.
> 
> And you were in the quote for when another poster who unlike you gave a serious response and I listed many of the key ones to your silence.
> 
> But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters.  Things like the progressive income tax that reach confiscatory rates.  Limiting the ability to leave your own wealth to your heirs with tax rates that again reach confiscatory levels.  You can't leave and take your property with you.   Government controls land ownership and the airwaves.   We are indoctrinated in government education.
> 
> That's EXACTLY what Democrats advocate.  Then as they have a choke hold on the country like a boa constrictor on its prey then they have us by the short hairs.
> 
> Also, like communist governments, Democrats indemnify their own leaders who live in fabulous luxury and wealth because they are more equal than we are.
> 
> Democrats are also moving towards endless control and nationalization of our key industries.  Medical, financial, energy.  And they push their economic policy through endless taxes and regulations of businesses.
> 
> There are a whole hell of a lot of "parallels" to anyone with a critical mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters."*_
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> And just like that, kaz blows up his own argument.
> 
> Wailing for days about how there's isn't a Communist plank Democrats don't oppose ... and he rattles off one of the primary aspects of Communism which Democrats oppose.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Note you couldn't contradict any of the planks that I cited that supported that.
> 
> The more you earn the more government takes.   You can't leave significant inheritance.  You can't leave the country with it.  There is no way under Democrat to permanently own property
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, you owned yourself. You literally destroyed your own claim that there isn't a Communist plank Democrats oppose by rattling off a Communist plank that Democrats oppose.
> 
> As far as taxes ... it was Republicans who gave us a progressive tax system. The first progressive taxes were passed under a Republican Congress and signed into law by Lincoln, a Republican president. That same Congress and president gave us our first income taxes. The 16th Amendment expanded that. The 16th Amendment was passed by a Republican Congress in 1909 and ratified under a Republican president in 1913.
> 
> First you owned yourself, now I owned you too. This would be a good time for you to ignore everything I posted and cry about how I'm just a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats don't support a progressive tax because a Republican put in the first progressive tax.  That actually passes as an argument in  your third grade debates at school, doesn't it, kiddie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor waste of life again, Faun, getting his ass handed to him again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Sure, he's handing me my ass by owning himself.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu're such a little kid, it's hilarious to keep you talking.
> 
> BTW, you forgot the you're kazzing kazz the kazzing kazzer kazzing your kazzest kazzing kazz in the kazzing kazzer kazz of kazzingest kazzer kazz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ unhinged
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, it must be awfully frustrating to get owned by someone you call a kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You always know you know you're losing when you have to start crowing that you're winning.
> 
> Faun:  Hey guys, you don't see it, but I'm winning, right?  Right guys?   Aren't I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You poor thing I had to get in line to own you. You were in front of me on that line.
Click to expand...


You'd never get behind me with that gayvatar


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> The old fart gets caught lying, so now he switches to polling.
> 
> Dumbfuck, polls this far out from the elevtion are meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case in point, Hillary was ahead of Impeachd Trump at this point in 2016 by an average of about 5 points -- and she lost the election.


Well, so while I was away, overnight ZERO Boy as been busy.  HA HA. No problem.

Here's brief review. First ZERO thought he would post some easily refuted FALSE numbers, to disaparage Chicken Boy thought he was going to get away with it. But aha, protectionist to the rescue of all USMB posters being scammed by Mr QUIZ ZERO.

He tried to hoodwink us into thinking that Trump had no GDP growth quarters higher than 3.5%.   That was blown to bits when I posted the current BEA charts showing that in Trump's time, there were 3 GDP quarters higher than 3.5.  One of 3.9 and the other 3.8.

It might be noted that both of these were lowered by the Obama-friendly BEA who has been cooking the books on these numbers during Trump's presidency. They have continually been raising Obama's numbers, while lowering Trump's.  So the 3.9 and 3.8 were really 4.1 and 4.2, (and I posted a link showing the 4.2).

So Chicken Faun got caught LYING to the forum, but what is even funnier is his response to getting caught. He then posted his own BEA chart, but it was one just of changes in GDP quarters - a change of the subject.  LOL..  I guess that was supposed to be a distraction to take us away from noticing what he got caught about.  Well, no.

When you're caught, you're caught. But just like Faun's cowardice in refusing to take my QUIZZES (for liberals), here too he's too soft to man up and just admit he was WRONG.  Instead, this dufus goes on and on calling me a liar, and hoping nobody will notice what actually occured - ie. HIM LYING.

Well, MR QUIZ ZERO, whenever you can muster up the guts, let me know, and I'll present you with one or more of my QUIZZES, so you can find out how information-deprived you are as a result of all those liberal OMISSION media outlets you've been suckered into.

As for the polls, what your OMISSION media doesn't tell you is that Trump being ahead in the polls is not like Hillary being ahead in the polls. that's because largely, Republicans don't answer polls. So when Hillary was ahead in the polls, she was actually set to lose the election.  With Trump now ahead in the polls, Biden is dead as a doornail.

And _"this far out from the election" _ Well yeah, we still have the debates, to go through. HA HA HA.  Where will Biden be Hiden ?


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You already lost that one.  Give it up.   You claimed to know all about the Communist Manifesto and yet you couldn't think of a single plank that the Democrats are against.   So you deflected and told me to list every Democrat and every position, which of course is a logical fallacy called a you're full of shit fallacy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I know the Communist manifesto. In fact, I said almost the opposite. As well as being a coward, you can't read. You are the one saying the Dems are communists, not I. All I'm asking you is to draw parallels. You can't. I didn't think so, because anybody with half a brain the Dems are not Communists. So, now I know you have less than half a brain. Hell, most of what the Dems want isn't even socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't say draw parallels.  You said prove it.   I did draw parallels, the planks of the communist manifesto.  So that was your problem, you didn't know how to Google the planks?
> 
> The planks of the Communist Manifesto are the backbone of how government totally controls a country.
> 
> And you were in the quote for when another poster who unlike you gave a serious response and I listed many of the key ones to your silence.
> 
> But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters.  Things like the progressive income tax that reach confiscatory rates.  Limiting the ability to leave your own wealth to your heirs with tax rates that again reach confiscatory levels.  You can't leave and take your property with you.   Government controls land ownership and the airwaves.   We are indoctrinated in government education.
> 
> That's EXACTLY what Democrats advocate.  Then as they have a choke hold on the country like a boa constrictor on its prey then they have us by the short hairs.
> 
> Also, like communist governments, Democrats indemnify their own leaders who live in fabulous luxury and wealth because they are more equal than we are.
> 
> Democrats are also moving towards endless control and nationalization of our key industries.  Medical, financial, energy.  And they push their economic policy through endless taxes and regulations of businesses.
> 
> There are a whole hell of a lot of "parallels" to anyone with a critical mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters."*_
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> And just like that, kaz blows up his own argument.
> 
> Wailing for days about how there's isn't a Communist plank Democrats don't oppose ... and he rattles off one of the primary aspects of Communism which Democrats oppose.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Note you couldn't contradict any of the planks that I cited that supported that.
> 
> The more you earn the more government takes.   You can't leave significant inheritance.  You can't leave the country with it.  There is no way under Democrat to permanently own property
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, you owned yourself. You literally destroyed your own claim that there isn't a Communist plank Democrats oppose by rattling off a Communist plank that Democrats oppose.
> 
> As far as taxes ... it was Republicans who gave us a progressive tax system. The first progressive taxes were passed under a Republican Congress and signed into law by Lincoln, a Republican president. That same Congress and president gave us our first income taxes. The 16th Amendment expanded that. The 16th Amendment was passed by a Republican Congress in 1909 and ratified under a Republican president in 1913.
> 
> First you owned yourself, now I owned you too. This would be a good time for you to ignore everything I posted and cry about how I'm just a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats don't support a progressive tax because a Republican put in the first progressive tax.  That actually passes as an argument in  your third grade debates at school, doesn't it, kiddie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor waste of life again, Faun, getting his ass handed to him again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Sure, he's handing me my ass by owning himself.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu're such a little kid, it's hilarious to keep you talking.
> 
> BTW, you forgot the you're kazzing kazz the kazzing kazzer kazzing your kazzest kazzing kazz in the kazzing kazzer kazz of kazzingest kazzer kazz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ unhinged
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, it must be awfully frustrating to get owned by someone you call a kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You always know you know you're losing when you have to start crowing that you're winning.
> 
> Faun:  Hey guys, you don't see it, but I'm winning, right?  Right guys?   Aren't I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You poor thing I had to get in line to own you. You were in front of me on that line.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd never get behind me with that gayvatar
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The old fart gets caught lying, so now he switches to polling.
> 
> Dumbfuck, polls this far out from the elevtion are meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case in point, Hillary was ahead of Impeachd Trump at this point in 2016 by an average of about 5 points -- and she lost the election.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, so while I was away, overnight ZERO Boy as been busy.  HA HA. No problem.
> 
> Here's brief review. First ZERO thought he would post some easily refuted FALSE numbers, to disaparage Chicken Boy thought he was going to get away with it. But aha, protectionist to the rescue of all USMB posters being scammed by Mr QUIZ ZERO.
> 
> He tried to hoodwink us into thinking that Trump had no GDP growth quarters higher than 3.5%.   That was blown to bits when I posted the current BEA charts showing that in Trump's time, there were 3 GDP quarters higher than 3.5.  One of 3.9 and the other 3.8.
> 
> It might be noted that both of these were lowered by the Obama-friendly BEA who has been cooking the books on these numbers during Trump's presidency. They have continually been raising Obama's numbers, while lowering Trump's.  So the 3.9 and 3.8 were really 4.1 and 4.2, (and I posted a link showing the 4.2).
> 
> So Chicken Faun got caught LYING to the forum, but what is even funnier is his response to getting caught. He then posted his own BEA chart, but it was one just of changes in GDP quarters - a change of the subject.  LOL..  I guess that was supposed to be a distraction to take us away from noticing what he got caught about.  Well, no.
> 
> When you're caught, you're caught. But just like Faun's cowardice in refusing to take my QUIZZES (for liberals), here too he's too soft to man up and just admit he was WRONG.  Instead, this dufus goes on and on calling me a liar, and hoping nobody will notice what actually occured - ie. HIM LYING.
> 
> Well, MR QUIZ ZERO, whenever you can muster up the guts, let me know, and I'll present you with one or more of my QUIZZES, so you can find out how information-deprived you are as a result of all those liberal OMISSION media outlets you've been suckered into.
> 
> As for the polls, what your OMISSION media doesn't tell you is that Trump being ahead in the polls is not like Hillary being ahead in the polls. that's because largely, Republicans don't answer polls. So when Hillary was ahead in the polls, she was actually set to lose the election.  With Trump now ahead in the polls, Biden is dead as a doornail.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Poor, senile gramps. I posted the most current GDP statistics presented by the BEA. I posted a chart that's currently on bea.gov and I posted a link to bea.gov, all of which shows Impeached Trump's best quarter is 3.5%. Sadly for us, he's the only president to never have a quarter above 3.5% and he's now the second president to not have a year at 3% or better.

Meanwhile, you posted old data from a year ago and then kazzed to the forum that what you posted was the "latest" data; which was an obvious lie since it was missing the last 4 quarters.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You already lost that one.  Give it up.   You claimed to know all about the Communist Manifesto and yet you couldn't think of a single plank that the Democrats are against.   So you deflected and told me to list every Democrat and every position, which of course is a logical fallacy called a you're full of shit fallacy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I know the Communist manifesto. In fact, I said almost the opposite. As well as being a coward, you can't read. You are the one saying the Dems are communists, not I. All I'm asking you is to draw parallels. You can't. I didn't think so, because anybody with half a brain the Dems are not Communists. So, now I know you have less than half a brain. Hell, most of what the Dems want isn't even socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't say draw parallels.  You said prove it.   I did draw parallels, the planks of the communist manifesto.  So that was your problem, you didn't know how to Google the planks?
> 
> The planks of the Communist Manifesto are the backbone of how government totally controls a country.
> 
> And you were in the quote for when another poster who unlike you gave a serious response and I listed many of the key ones to your silence.
> 
> But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters.  Things like the progressive income tax that reach confiscatory rates.  Limiting the ability to leave your own wealth to your heirs with tax rates that again reach confiscatory levels.  You can't leave and take your property with you.   Government controls land ownership and the airwaves.   We are indoctrinated in government education.
> 
> That's EXACTLY what Democrats advocate.  Then as they have a choke hold on the country like a boa constrictor on its prey then they have us by the short hairs.
> 
> Also, like communist governments, Democrats indemnify their own leaders who live in fabulous luxury and wealth because they are more equal than we are.
> 
> Democrats are also moving towards endless control and nationalization of our key industries.  Medical, financial, energy.  And they push their economic policy through endless taxes and regulations of businesses.
> 
> There are a whole hell of a lot of "parallels" to anyone with a critical mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters."*_
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> And just like that, kaz blows up his own argument.
> 
> Wailing for days about how there's isn't a Communist plank Democrats don't oppose ... and he rattles off one of the primary aspects of Communism which Democrats oppose.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Note you couldn't contradict any of the planks that I cited that supported that.
> 
> The more you earn the more government takes.   You can't leave significant inheritance.  You can't leave the country with it.  There is no way under Democrat to permanently own property
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, you owned yourself. You literally destroyed your own claim that there isn't a Communist plank Democrats oppose by rattling off a Communist plank that Democrats oppose.
> 
> As far as taxes ... it was Republicans who gave us a progressive tax system. The first progressive taxes were passed under a Republican Congress and signed into law by Lincoln, a Republican president. That same Congress and president gave us our first income taxes. The 16th Amendment expanded that. The 16th Amendment was passed by a Republican Congress in 1909 and ratified under a Republican president in 1913.
> 
> First you owned yourself, now I owned you too. This would be a good time for you to ignore everything I posted and cry about how I'm just a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats don't support a progressive tax because a Republican put in the first progressive tax.  That actually passes as an argument in  your third grade debates at school, doesn't it, kiddie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor waste of life again, Faun, getting his ass handed to him again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Sure, he's handing me my ass by owning himself.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu're such a little kid, it's hilarious to keep you talking.
> 
> BTW, you forgot the you're kazzing kazz the kazzing kazzer kazzing your kazzest kazzing kazz in the kazzing kazzer kazz of kazzingest kazzer kazz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ unhinged
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, it must be awfully frustrating to get owned by someone you call a kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You always know you know you're losing when you have to start crowing that you're winning.
> 
> Faun:  Hey guys, you don't see it, but I'm winning, right?  Right guys?   Aren't I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You poor thing I had to get in line to own you. You were in front of me on that line.
Click to expand...

Faun, you waste of life, kaz has crushed you in this debate.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> You poor thing I had to get in line to own you. You were in front of me on that line.


Right now, the only thing you are owning is exposure and public disgrace.


----------



## JimH52

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from the mouth of Nancy Pelosi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump said to carry on as normal. That there were very few cases, and it was going away.
> 
> When Pelosi believes Trump and says to carry on as normal, you blame her for believing Trumps bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and Nancy ridiculed the president for his bans and told people they had it under control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are...like the POS trump....a Liar1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the lie be specific liar
Click to expand...


He was telling the American people that COVID was going away....."miraculously going away."  He knew all along that it was a deadly disease.  He cares more about his re-election than he does about the lives of the people in this country.  trump is a Giant Orange POS!


----------



## protectionist

Dr Grump said:


> I never said I know the Communist manifesto. In fact, I said almost the opposite. As well as being a coward, you can't read. You are the one saying the Dems are communists, not I. All I'm asking you is to draw parallels. You can't. I didn't think so, because anybody with half a brain knows the Dems are not Communists. So, now I know you have less than half a brain. Hell, most of what the Dems want isn't even socialism.


There are distinct parallels between Democrats and communists.

1.  Democrats support high taxes on the rich (the way Marx advocated to redistribute wealth)

2.  Marx advocated _"From each according to his ability, to each according to his need."  _This is synonymous with Democrats' high welfare policies.

3.  Communists and Democrats are both INTERnationalists, in contrast to Trump and Republicans' nationalism.  This is easily seen in Democrats open borders policies, sanctuary cities, and policies of outsourcing US companies and jobs, This is seen in Obama, Biden and Hillary's international trade policies, having supported such outsourcing agreements as NAFTA, WTO, TPP.  Also,  Hillary is member of Council on Foreign Relations and the Trilateral Commission, both notorious, globalist, outsourcing organizations.

4.  And who can forget Obama's infamous, globalist remark from a speech in Germany when he stated _"I am a citizen of the world."_  For which  he was sharply criticized by 2012 conservative presidential candidate Virgil Goode, who said _"*You're supposed to be a citizen of the United States, and as a US president, representing the American people, not the world."*_


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You already lost that one.  Give it up.   You claimed to know all about the Communist Manifesto and yet you couldn't think of a single plank that the Democrats are against.   So you deflected and told me to list every Democrat and every position, which of course is a logical fallacy called a you're full of shit fallacy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I know the Communist manifesto. In fact, I said almost the opposite. As well as being a coward, you can't read. You are the one saying the Dems are communists, not I. All I'm asking you is to draw parallels. You can't. I didn't think so, because anybody with half a brain the Dems are not Communists. So, now I know you have less than half a brain. Hell, most of what the Dems want isn't even socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't say draw parallels.  You said prove it.   I did draw parallels, the planks of the communist manifesto.  So that was your problem, you didn't know how to Google the planks?
> 
> The planks of the Communist Manifesto are the backbone of how government totally controls a country.
> 
> And you were in the quote for when another poster who unlike you gave a serious response and I listed many of the key ones to your silence.
> 
> But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters.  Things like the progressive income tax that reach confiscatory rates.  Limiting the ability to leave your own wealth to your heirs with tax rates that again reach confiscatory levels.  You can't leave and take your property with you.   Government controls land ownership and the airwaves.   We are indoctrinated in government education.
> 
> That's EXACTLY what Democrats advocate.  Then as they have a choke hold on the country like a boa constrictor on its prey then they have us by the short hairs.
> 
> Also, like communist governments, Democrats indemnify their own leaders who live in fabulous luxury and wealth because they are more equal than we are.
> 
> Democrats are also moving towards endless control and nationalization of our key industries.  Medical, financial, energy.  And they push their economic policy through endless taxes and regulations of businesses.
> 
> There are a whole hell of a lot of "parallels" to anyone with a critical mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters."*_
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> And just like that, kaz blows up his own argument.
> 
> Wailing for days about how there's isn't a Communist plank Democrats don't oppose ... and he rattles off one of the primary aspects of Communism which Democrats oppose.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Note you couldn't contradict any of the planks that I cited that supported that.
> 
> The more you earn the more government takes.   You can't leave significant inheritance.  You can't leave the country with it.  There is no way under Democrat to permanently own property
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, you owned yourself. You literally destroyed your own claim that there isn't a Communist plank Democrats oppose by rattling off a Communist plank that Democrats oppose.
> 
> As far as taxes ... it was Republicans who gave us a progressive tax system. The first progressive taxes were passed under a Republican Congress and signed into law by Lincoln, a Republican president. That same Congress and president gave us our first income taxes. The 16th Amendment expanded that. The 16th Amendment was passed by a Republican Congress in 1909 and ratified under a Republican president in 1913.
> 
> First you owned yourself, now I owned you too. This would be a good time for you to ignore everything I posted and cry about how I'm just a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats don't support a progressive tax because a Republican put in the first progressive tax.  That actually passes as an argument in  your third grade debates at school, doesn't it, kiddie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor waste of life again, Faun, getting his ass handed to him again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Sure, he's handing me my ass by owning himself.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu're such a little kid, it's hilarious to keep you talking.
> 
> BTW, you forgot the you're kazzing kazz the kazzing kazzer kazzing your kazzest kazzing kazz in the kazzing kazzer kazz of kazzingest kazzer kazz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ unhinged
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, it must be awfully frustrating to get owned by someone you call a kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You always know you know you're losing when you have to start crowing that you're winning.
> 
> Faun:  Hey guys, you don't see it, but I'm winning, right?  Right guys?   Aren't I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You poor thing I had to get in line to own you. You were in front of me on that line.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Faun, you waste of life, kaz has crushed you in this debate.
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You poor thing I had to get in line to own you. You were in front of me on that line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, the only thing you are owning is exposure and public disgrace.
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I know the Communist manifesto. In fact, I said almost the opposite. As well as being a coward, you can't read. You are the one saying the Dems are communists, not I. All I'm asking you is to draw parallels. You can't. I didn't think so, because anybody with half a brain knows the Dems are not Communists. So, now I know you have less than half a brain. Hell, most of what the Dems want isn't even socialism.
> 
> 
> 
> There are distinct parallels between Democrats and communists.
> 
> 1.  Democrats support high taxes on the rich (the way Marx advocated to redistribute wealth)
> 
> 2.  Marx advocated _"From each according to his ability, to each according to his need."  _This is synonymous with Democrats' high welfare policies.
> 
> 3.  Communists and Democrats are both INTERnationalists, in contrast to Trump and Republicans' nationalism.  This is easily seen in Democrats open borders policies, sanctuary cities, and policies of outsourcing US companies and jobs, This is seen in Obama, Biden and Hillary's international trade policies, having supported such outsourcing agreements as NAFTA, WTO, TPP.  Also,  Hillary is member of Council on Foreign Relations and the Trilateral Commission, both notorious, globalist, outsourcing organizations.
> 
> 4.  And who can forget Obama's infamous, globalist remark from a speech in Germany when he stated _"I am a citizen of the world."_  For which  he was sharply criticized by 2012 conservative presidential candidate Virgil Goode, who said _"*You're supposed to be a citizen of the United States, and as a US president, representing the American people, not the world."*_
Click to expand...

Poor, senile gramps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Communism is the state, not the people, owning property and production. That's not a Democratic platform.

You're getting crazier and crazier with every post.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You already lost that one.  Give it up.   You claimed to know all about the Communist Manifesto and yet you couldn't think of a single plank that the Democrats are against.   So you deflected and told me to list every Democrat and every position, which of course is a logical fallacy called a you're full of shit fallacy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I know the Communist manifesto. In fact, I said almost the opposite. As well as being a coward, you can't read. You are the one saying the Dems are communists, not I. All I'm asking you is to draw parallels. You can't. I didn't think so, because anybody with half a brain the Dems are not Communists. So, now I know you have less than half a brain. Hell, most of what the Dems want isn't even socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't say draw parallels.  You said prove it.   I did draw parallels, the planks of the communist manifesto.  So that was your problem, you didn't know how to Google the planks?
> 
> The planks of the Communist Manifesto are the backbone of how government totally controls a country.
> 
> And you were in the quote for when another poster who unlike you gave a serious response and I listed many of the key ones to your silence.
> 
> But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters.  Things like the progressive income tax that reach confiscatory rates.  Limiting the ability to leave your own wealth to your heirs with tax rates that again reach confiscatory levels.  You can't leave and take your property with you.   Government controls land ownership and the airwaves.   We are indoctrinated in government education.
> 
> That's EXACTLY what Democrats advocate.  Then as they have a choke hold on the country like a boa constrictor on its prey then they have us by the short hairs.
> 
> Also, like communist governments, Democrats indemnify their own leaders who live in fabulous luxury and wealth because they are more equal than we are.
> 
> Democrats are also moving towards endless control and nationalization of our key industries.  Medical, financial, energy.  And they push their economic policy through endless taxes and regulations of businesses.
> 
> There are a whole hell of a lot of "parallels" to anyone with a critical mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters."*_
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> And just like that, kaz blows up his own argument.
> 
> Wailing for days about how there's isn't a Communist plank Democrats don't oppose ... and he rattles off one of the primary aspects of Communism which Democrats oppose.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Note you couldn't contradict any of the planks that I cited that supported that.
> 
> The more you earn the more government takes.   You can't leave significant inheritance.  You can't leave the country with it.  There is no way under Democrat to permanently own property
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, you owned yourself. You literally destroyed your own claim that there isn't a Communist plank Democrats oppose by rattling off a Communist plank that Democrats oppose.
> 
> As far as taxes ... it was Republicans who gave us a progressive tax system. The first progressive taxes were passed under a Republican Congress and signed into law by Lincoln, a Republican president. That same Congress and president gave us our first income taxes. The 16th Amendment expanded that. The 16th Amendment was passed by a Republican Congress in 1909 and ratified under a Republican president in 1913.
> 
> First you owned yourself, now I owned you too. This would be a good time for you to ignore everything I posted and cry about how I'm just a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats don't support a progressive tax because a Republican put in the first progressive tax.  That actually passes as an argument in  your third grade debates at school, doesn't it, kiddie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor waste of life again, Faun, getting his ass handed to him again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Sure, he's handing me my ass by owning himself.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu're such a little kid, it's hilarious to keep you talking.
> 
> BTW, you forgot the you're kazzing kazz the kazzing kazzer kazzing your kazzest kazzing kazz in the kazzing kazzer kazz of kazzingest kazzer kazz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ unhinged
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, it must be awfully frustrating to get owned by someone you call a kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You always know you know you're losing when you have to start crowing that you're winning.
> 
> Faun:  Hey guys, you don't see it, but I'm winning, right?  Right guys?   Aren't I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You poor thing I had to get in line to own you. You were in front of me on that line.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Faun, you waste of life, kaz has crushed you in this debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Did you look in the mirror again, waste of life?


----------



## protectionist

JimH52 said:


> He was telling the American people that COVID was going away....."miraculously going away."  He knew all along that it was a deadly disease.  He cares more about his re-election than he does about the lives of the people in this country.  trump is a Giant Orange POS!


Some months ago, Democrats were saying the same thing about Covid that Trump was saying.  They were downplaying it.  See the video of Pelosi walking through San Francisco Chinatown telling people how "safe it is to be in Chinatown"

Pelosi says ‘no’ regrets after initial downplaying of coronavirus earlier this year









						Pelosi Tours San Francisco's Chinatown To Quell Coronavirus Fears
					

House Speaker Nancy Pelosi walked through San Francisco's Chinatown District Monday, attempting to quell fears about the current outbreak of the coronavirus that has kept customers out of shops and restaurants and tourists away from the streets.




					sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com
				




And now in September, Covid IS GOING AWAY in the US.  Both hospitalizations and deaths are waaaay down from what they were a few months ago.


----------



## kaz

protectionist said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was telling the American people that COVID was going away....."miraculously going away."  He knew all along that it was a deadly disease.  He cares more about his re-election than he does about the lives of the people in this country.  trump is a Giant Orange POS!
> 
> 
> 
> Some months ago, Democrats were saying the same thing about Covid that Trump was saying.  They were downplaying it.  See the video of Pelosi walking through San Francisco Chinatown telling people how "safe it is to be in Chinatown"
> 
> Pelosi says ‘no’ regrets after initial downplaying of coronavirus earlier this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi Tours San Francisco's Chinatown To Quell Coronavirus Fears
> 
> 
> House Speaker Nancy Pelosi walked through San Francisco's Chinatown District Monday, attempting to quell fears about the current outbreak of the coronavirus that has kept customers out of shops and restaurants and tourists away from the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now in September, Covid IS GOING AWAY in the US.  Both hospitalizations and deaths are waaaay down from what they were a few months ago.
Click to expand...


It's a perk of being a Democrat.  You're never responsible for your own actions


----------



## protectionist

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Did you look in the mirror again, waste of life?


Faun is a legend in his own mind.  Notice how he won't take my QUIZZES (for liberals).  He's terrified of them.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Poor, senile gramps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Communism is the state, not the people, owning property and production. That's not a Democratic platform.
> 
> You're getting crazier and crazier with every post.


Yup. That's another correlation between Democrats and communists.  BIG GOVERNMENT.  Lots of REGULATION, GUN CONTROL.   Yup.  Yup.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you look in the mirror again, waste of life?
> 
> 
> 
> Faun is a legend in his own mind.  Notice how he won't take my QUIZZES (for liberals).  He's terrified of them.
Click to expand...

LOL

Why would anyone take your senile "quizzes?" You're not an honest judge of how they're scored. Just look at how you lied about GDP, showing Impeached Trump had quarters above 3.5% and falsely claiming those are the "latest numbers."

A quiz is no better than its creator and you're fucked in the head.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, senile gramps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Communism is the state, not the people, owning property and production. That's not a Democratic platform.
> 
> You're getting crazier and crazier with every post.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. That's another correlation between Democrats and communists.  BIG GOVERNMENT.  Lots of REGULATION, GUN CONTROL.   Yup.  Yup.
Click to expand...

LOL

Thanks for once again tacitly confessing you have no clue what Communism is. None of the things you mentioned are Communism. Again, for the hard of learning, Communism is the state, not the people, owning property and production. That is not a Democratic platform.

All you're doing, gramps, is proving me right when I point out you're senile.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Poor, senile gramps. I posted the most current GDP statistics presented by the BEA. I posted a chart that's currently on bea.gov and I posted a link to bea.gov, all of which shows Impeached Trump's best quarter is 3.5%. Sadly for us, he's the only president to never have a quarter above 3.5% and he's now the second president to not have a year at 3% or better.
> 
> Meanwhile, you posted old data from a year ago and then kazzed to the forum that what you posted was the "latest" data; which was an obvious lie since it was missing the last 4 quarters.


So now you're telling the same stupid LIE, even after I proved you wrong. You said (and you say again now) _"Trump's best quarter is 3.5%" _FALSE!

As I have said repeatedly now, and as the BEA said, Trump's best quarter was 4.2% (which the BEA lowered to 3.9% - but that's still well above your false claim)

Here are the current, correct numbers once again, for anyone who missed them before >>


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, senile gramps. I posted the most current GDP statistics presented by the BEA. I posted a chart that's currently on bea.gov and I posted a link to bea.gov, all of which shows Impeached Trump's best quarter is 3.5%. Sadly for us, he's the only president to never have a quarter above 3.5% and he's now the second president to not have a year at 3% or better.
> 
> Meanwhile, you posted old data from a year ago and then kazzed to the forum that what you posted was the "latest" data; which was an obvious lie since it was missing the last 4 quarters.
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're telling the same stupid LIE, even after I proved you wrong. You said (and you say again now) _"Trump's best quarter is 3.5%" _FALSE!
> 
> As I have said repeatedly now, and as the BEA said, Trump's best quarter was 4.2% (which the BEA lowered to 3.9% - but that's still well above your false claim)
> 
> Here are the current, correct numbers once again, for anyone who missed them before >>
> 
> View attachment 390191
Click to expand...

Fawn getting his ass handed to him again. LMAO!


----------



## GHook20

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


I love how they say he knew, yet the so called experts STILL have zero idea how it is spread. The experts were wrong on how deadly the disease is. They were wrong about everything, but we are supposed to hate on the President for not totally destroying the country to prevent a disease you have 98% chance of surviving?

I do recall in Jan he was telling us about the seriousness and wanting a travel ban and Biden calling him a raciat xenophobe, AOC saying he wanted to harm Asians and Pelosi telling everyone it was safe and go to Chinatown and NY sending sick people to nursing homes...

Demorats have no shame about their dishonesty.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

No one is talking about this but this board. Shows you how out of touch we are with main street concerns


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Thanks for once again tacitly confessing you have no clue what Communism is. None of the things you mentioned are Communism. Again, for the hard of learning, Communism is the state, not the people, owning property and production. That is not a Democratic platform.
> 
> All you're doing, gramps, is proving me right when I point out you're senile.


HA HA.  Just just confirmed about yourself what you said about me.  YOU just confessed you have no clue what Communism is.

As I said, and I say again,  , Communism is a number of things, and one of them is INTERnationalism. Since you said_ "None of the things you mentioned are Communism." _(of course they are) you just openly showed everyone here that you don't know what you're talking about.

What an information-deprived liberal idiot you are. Even teenage high school students know that Communism is an INTERnationalist ideology. (and it is even inscribed on Karl Marx' tombstone).

Here's some education about communism for you.  >>

The political slogan "*Workers of the **world,* *unite!*" is one of the most famous rallying cries from _The Communist Manifesto_ (1848)[1][2][3][4] by Karl Marx and Friedrich Engels (German: _Proletarier aller Länder vereinigt Euch!_, literally *"Proletarians of all countries, unite!"*,[5] but soon popularised in English as "Workers of the world, unite! You have nothing to lose but your chains!").[5][note 1] A variation of this phrase ("Workers of all lands, unite") is also inscribed on Marx's tombstone.[7] The essence of the slogan is that members of the working classes throughout *the world *should cooperate to defeat capitalism and achieve victory in the class conflict.









						Workers of the world, unite! - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Faun blows another one. Time to find something else to do with your time, MR QUIZ ZERO.  Carpentry maybe, Gardening ?


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, senile gramps. I posted the most current GDP statistics presented by the BEA. I posted a chart that's currently on bea.gov and I posted a link to bea.gov, all of which shows Impeached Trump's best quarter is 3.5%. Sadly for us, he's the only president to never have a quarter above 3.5% and he's now the second president to not have a year at 3% or better.
> 
> Meanwhile, you posted old data from a year ago and then kazzed to the forum that what you posted was the "latest" data; which was an obvious lie since it was missing the last 4 quarters.
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're telling the same stupid LIE, even after I proved you wrong. You said (and you say again now) _"Trump's best quarter is 3.5%" _FALSE!
> 
> As I have said repeatedly now, and as the BEA said, Trump's best quarter was 4.2% (which the BEA lowered to 3.9% - but that's still well above your false claim)
> 
> Here are the current, correct numbers once again, for anyone who missed them before >>
> 
> View attachment 390191
Click to expand...

Post a link to bea.gov showing that.....



And you said those are his "latest" numbers. That's a lie. That chart ends in 2019. Earth to gramps -- this is 2020.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, senile gramps. I posted the most current GDP statistics presented by the BEA. I posted a chart that's currently on bea.gov and I posted a link to bea.gov, all of which shows Impeached Trump's best quarter is 3.5%. Sadly for us, he's the only president to never have a quarter above 3.5% and he's now the second president to not have a year at 3% or better.
> 
> Meanwhile, you posted old data from a year ago and then kazzed to the forum that what you posted was the "latest" data; which was an obvious lie since it was missing the last 4 quarters.
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're telling the same stupid LIE, even after I proved you wrong. You said (and you say again now) _"Trump's best quarter is 3.5%" _FALSE!
> 
> As I have said repeatedly now, and as the BEA said, Trump's best quarter was 4.2% (which the BEA lowered to 3.9% - but that's still well above your false claim)
> 
> Here are the current, correct numbers once again, for anyone who missed them before >>
> 
> View attachment 390191
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fawn getting his ass handed to him again. LMAO!
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for once again tacitly confessing you have no clue what Communism is. None of the things you mentioned are Communism. Again, for the hard of learning, Communism is the state, not the people, owning property and production. That is not a Democratic platform.
> 
> All you're doing, gramps, is proving me right when I point out you're senile.
> 
> 
> 
> HA HA.  Just just confirmed about yourself what you said about me.  YOU just confessed you have no clue what Communism is.
> 
> As I said, and I say again,  , Communism is a number of things, and one of them is INTERnationalism. Since you said_ "None of the things you mentioned are Communism." _(of course they are) you just openly showed everyone here that you don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> What an information-deprived liberal idiot you are. Even teenage high school students know that Communism is an INTERnationalist ideology. (and it is even inscribed on Karl Marx' tombstone).
> 
> Here's some education about communism for you.  >>
> 
> The political slogan "*Workers of the **world,* *unite!*" is one of the most famous rallying cries from _The Communist Manifesto_ (1848)[1][2][3][4] by Karl Marx and Friedrich Engels (German: _Proletarier aller Länder vereinigt Euch!_, literally *"Proletarians of all countries, unite!"*,[5] but soon popularised in English as "Workers of the world, unite! You have nothing to lose but your chains!").[5][note 1] A variation of this phrase ("Workers of all lands, unite") is also inscribed on Marx's tombstone.[7] The essence of the slogan is that members of the working classes throughout *the world *should cooperate to defeat capitalism and achieve victory in the class conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workers of the world, unite! - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun blows another one. Time to find something else to do with your time, MR QUIZ ZERO.  Carpentry maybe, Gardening ?
Click to expand...

Great, which Democrats can you quote saying, _"Workers of the world, unite!"_ ...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, senile gramps. I posted the most current GDP statistics presented by the BEA. I posted a chart that's currently on bea.gov and I posted a link to bea.gov, all of which shows Impeached Trump's best quarter is 3.5%. Sadly for us, he's the only president to never have a quarter above 3.5% and he's now the second president to not have a year at 3% or better.
> 
> Meanwhile, you posted old data from a year ago and then kazzed to the forum that what you posted was the "latest" data; which was an obvious lie since it was missing the last 4 quarters.
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're telling the same stupid LIE, even after I proved you wrong. You said (and you say again now) _"Trump's best quarter is 3.5%" _FALSE!
> 
> As I have said repeatedly now, and as the BEA said, Trump's best quarter was 4.2% (which the BEA lowered to 3.9% - but that's still well above your false claim)
> 
> Here are the current, correct numbers once again, for anyone who missed them before >>
> 
> View attachment 390191
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fawn getting his ass handed to him again. LMAO!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You've used that one before. Try another one.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, senile gramps. I posted the most current GDP statistics presented by the BEA. I posted a chart that's currently on bea.gov and I posted a link to bea.gov, all of which shows Impeached Trump's best quarter is 3.5%. Sadly for us, he's the only president to never have a quarter above 3.5% and he's now the second president to not have a year at 3% or better.
> 
> Meanwhile, you posted old data from a year ago and then kazzed to the forum that what you posted was the "latest" data; which was an obvious lie since it was missing the last 4 quarters.
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're telling the same stupid LIE, even after I proved you wrong. You said (and you say again now) _"Trump's best quarter is 3.5%" _FALSE!
> 
> As I have said repeatedly now, and as the BEA said, Trump's best quarter was 4.2% (which the BEA lowered to 3.9% - but that's still well above your false claim)
> 
> Here are the current, correct numbers once again, for anyone who missed them before >>
> 
> View attachment 390191
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fawn getting his ass handed to him again. LMAO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've used that one before. Try another one.
Click to expand...

So did you. You should take your own advice.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, senile gramps. I posted the most current GDP statistics presented by the BEA. I posted a chart that's currently on bea.gov and I posted a link to bea.gov, all of which shows Impeached Trump's best quarter is 3.5%. Sadly for us, he's the only president to never have a quarter above 3.5% and he's now the second president to not have a year at 3% or better.
> 
> Meanwhile, you posted old data from a year ago and then kazzed to the forum that what you posted was the "latest" data; which was an obvious lie since it was missing the last 4 quarters.
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're telling the same stupid LIE, even after I proved you wrong. You said (and you say again now) _"Trump's best quarter is 3.5%" _FALSE!
> 
> As I have said repeatedly now, and as the BEA said, Trump's best quarter was 4.2% (which the BEA lowered to 3.9% - but that's still well above your false claim)
> 
> Here are the current, correct numbers once again, for anyone who missed them before >>
> 
> View attachment 390191
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fawn getting his ass handed to him again. LMAO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've used that one before. Try another one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did you. You should take your own advice.
Click to expand...

Yes but it triggers you so I'll keep doing it.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Yes but it triggers you so I'll keep doing it.











Spoiler



G'head, Charlie, do it again...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JimH52 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from the mouth of Nancy Pelosi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump said to carry on as normal. That there were very few cases, and it was going away.
> 
> When Pelosi believes Trump and says to carry on as normal, you blame her for believing Trumps bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and Nancy ridiculed the president for his bans and told people they had it under control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are...like the POS trump....a Liar1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the lie be specific liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was telling the American people that COVID was going away....."miraculously going away."  He knew all along that it was a deadly disease.  He cares more about his re-election than he does about the lives of the people in this country.  trump is a Giant Orange POS!
Click to expand...

Yawn snowflake it's been explained 7 days to Sunday


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but it triggers you so I'll keep doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> G'head, Charlie, do it again...
Click to expand...

But I like the results. Forces you to scour the Internet with your fat fingers and try to find clever pics to post.


----------



## Flopper

basquebromance said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> you would think the corona deal would have humbled a president. you would think he would have turned to God for guidance
> 
> he did no such thing my friends
> 
> he would be praised if he turned to religion in any way, GUARANTEED!
> 
> 
> 
> Said the atheist......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is disrespecting God. God put Trump in that office, and Trump let down the lord
Click to expand...

That must be the God of Immorality.  Trump is without a doubt the most immoral, self-serving creature to occupy the Oval office.


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> You didn't say draw parallels.  You said prove it.   I did draw parallels, the planks of the communist manifesto.  So that was your problem, you didn't know how to Google the planks?
> 
> The planks of the Communist Manifesto are the backbone of how government totally controls a country.
> 
> And you were in the quote for when another poster who unlike you gave a serious response and I listed many of the key ones to your silence.
> 
> But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters.  Things like the progressive income tax that reach confiscatory rates.  Limiting the ability to leave your own wealth to your heirs with tax rates that again reach confiscatory levels.  You can't leave and take your property with you.   Government controls land ownership and the airwaves.   We are indoctrinated in government education.
> 
> That's EXACTLY what Democrats advocate.  Then as they have a choke hold on the country like a boa constrictor on its prey then they have us by the short hairs.
> 
> Also, like communist governments, Democrats indemnify their own leaders who live in fabulous luxury and wealth because they are more equal than we are.
> 
> Democrats are also moving towards endless control and nationalization of our key industries.  Medical, financial, energy.  And they push their economic policy through endless taxes and regulations of businesses.
> 
> There are a whole hell of a lot of "parallels" to anyone with a critical mind



1) Totally agree about hte death taxes. IMO, that money has already been taxed once so the govt have no right to tax it again. And if some of it has to be 'distributed' again then why should the govt get it. Why can't the person who has the money decide where it goes - a charity or some such.
2) I don't see the Dems wanting to own all the property. As for energy, financial institutions, I see them wanting oversight, not wanting to run it. Private companies have not exactly been paragons of virtue, or being trustworthy when it comes to vital cogs in society such as finance and energy. As for medical, I have no problem with a mixture of both, although I find with my private medical insurance, the premiums just went up a month ago and they also lessened what I was eligible for.
3) Both parties live in luxury and indemnify their leaders. What I find interesting about you, you claim to be libertarian, which means you are no fan of either party yet you have yet to once criticise Trump. Excuse me if I find you being biased.


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet your standard clearly became Democrats invading other countries is fine with you.  What you oppose is Republicans being behind the steering wheel and your supposed anti-meddling policy was just yet another partisan weapon to you.
> 
> Note Trump is NOT invading anyone while Biden has a 47 year history of supporting invasions and you still say Biden is "better."
> 
> If what you cared about is the US minding our own business. Trump is the best you've gotten from us since the 70s and Carter.   Obviously when you said that was your standard, you LIED, Darlene.   You're another no nuts Democrat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are trying to draw a correlation between my extreme dislike of Trump and US invasions. When I think of my dislike of Trump it has nothing to do with invasions. That is the least of my problems with him. As you said, he hasn't invaded anywhere that I know of.
> 
> Where have I said I want the US (under any political party) invading? Where have I said Vietnam was okay? Grenada? Gulf War 1? Iraq? Afghanistan?
> 
> Minding your own business? You mean slapping tariffs on countries? That's minding your own business? Calling Kim a fuckwit then his mate is not having a affect on the international stage? The funny thing is, the reason he is quiet on the international front is because he is barely holding it together on the domestic front. He hasn't got a clue as to what is going on around him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump put tariffs on countries in order to get them to lower their tariffs.  Funny how Democrats love to bring up tariffs but you never mention the part that he then negotiates lower tariffs.  I suppose it's because you're so partisan and liars.
> 
> While I'm a free trader, WTF?  Tariffs on imports to your country is interfering in other countries?   I mean seriously, WTF?   Well you are a globalist, obviously.  But wow
Click to expand...


Of course I'm a globalist. And you are an isolationist. And?


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have said Somalia except that HW got us into Somalia.
> 
> But now you're just showing you don't have any manhood at all.   Dr. Grumpette.   Invading and holding Northern Iraq is not invading a country.
> 
> Your standard is just like every other Democrat.  You are fine with US invasions.   What you oppose is Democrats not being behind the steering wheel.
> 
> It's hilarious you're lecturing me about this when I'm against both of them.  But I am not a partisan Democrat like you.   I want  to leave the middle east entirely.   You want a one party system with Democrats the one party
> 
> 
> 
> Love it. For a long time on this very board back when I first joined all you neocon whackos rambled on about how Clinton was responsible for Somalia. Now it's Bush. Ha! I couldn't make this shit up.
> 
> The no fly zone was well established before Clinton came to power.
> 
> I'm not fine with any US invasions. Do you sit down and figure out how to lie, or do you just make shit up on the fly? Dayton was a peace accord, not an invasion. Somalia was a humanitarian intervention.
> 
> Vietnam started under Eisenhower, but escalated under Kennedy and then really ramped up under Johnson. The two being Dems if I recall. And I think the US never should have been there. So there goes that pathetic attempt as oneupmanship from you.
> 
> I want you to leave the ME entirely too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always put Somalia under Bush, no idea what you're talking about.  But don't worry, I always gave Clinton credit for expanding it.
> 
> I also noted your brain fart you didn't realize I said I was against it.  And seriously, you're whining that I blamed the Republicans for Somalia?
> 
> On Vietnam, while Eisenhower and Kennedy certainly contributed and sent in US troops, we weren't really involved in the fighting until LBJ who sent in troops to fight rather than train South Vietnamese.
> 
> Also, again your failure to know history, Clinton greatly expanded the no fly zones.  This is your attempt to deflect from that Clinton invaded Northern Iraq and endlessly bombed military and communication facilities, which you're fine with because Democrat.
> 
> It's still laughable how you're claiming your biggest issue with the US is interference and you're attacking Trump who interfered less than any President including Democrats since Carter and me who is more anti-US foreign involvement than you are.   You support it when Democrat.
> 
> I want to leave the middle east entirely and start a process of closing every US base in foreign territory.  I want to slash the US military by 1/3 to 1/2 and make it defensive focused.  I want to slash our overseas diplomatic corps and stay out of everyone else's shit and just negotiate where it involves the United States.
> 
> Face it, compared to Trump and me, you're the war hawk, John Bolton
Click to expand...


But Clinton didn't invade. It was police action.

Um, yeah, you just repeated what I said about Vietnam.

No, my biggest issue with the US is its interference with the rest of the world. That is 70 per cent of the reason I am on this board. You somehow equate that is the reason I attack Trump. We happen to be talking about him in this thread, sure, but his isolationist mentality has nothing to do with why I can't stand him. I have not supported any invasion including Vietnam which was more a Dem issue.

huh? Please show where I have once agreed with any invasion and that I am a war hawk.
I agree with your last main paragraph. Wish all countries were like that. Unfortunately it is going to get worse. Especially as far as the likes of China is concerned. This is their century, and they are in expansionist mode.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.




You democrats crooks and morons are about to be totally stopped 

Look
At this poll

/////

What is more significant– President Trump has 52% approval from White voters, 33% approval from black voters and a 60% approval from non-White or Black voters.

/////

This means all groups men are much more for trump and the black lives matter has upset all the other groups furious against democrats 

There will be no acceptance of a rigged election by the deep state the real power will stop all of this crookedness


----------



## JimH52

protectionist said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was telling the American people that COVID was going away....."miraculously going away."  He knew all along that it was a deadly disease.  He cares more about his re-election than he does about the lives of the people in this country.  trump is a Giant Orange POS!
> 
> 
> 
> Some months ago, Democrats were saying the same thing about Covid that Trump was saying.  They were downplaying it.  See the video of Pelosi walking through San Francisco Chinatown telling people how "safe it is to be in Chinatown"
> 
> Pelosi says ‘no’ regrets after initial downplaying of coronavirus earlier this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi Tours San Francisco's Chinatown To Quell Coronavirus Fears
> 
> 
> House Speaker Nancy Pelosi walked through San Francisco's Chinatown District Monday, attempting to quell fears about the current outbreak of the coronavirus that has kept customers out of shops and restaurants and tourists away from the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now in September, Covid IS GOING AWAY in the US.  Both hospitalizations and deaths are waaaay down from what they were a few months ago.
Click to expand...


Not really...the flu season is around the corner and when it gets here....things are going to get very bad.  I have been plotting states that trump has visited.  They ALL have seeing spikes.  We will have 200,000 dead in a few days.  The Liar in Chief denied and people died.


----------



## protectionist

JimH52 said:


> Not really...the flu season is around the corner and when it gets here....things are going to get very bad.  I have been plotting states that trump has visited.  They ALL have seeing spikes.  We will have 200,000 dead in a few days.  The Liar in Chief denied and people died.


Pelosi, Schumer and other Democrats also denied.









						Pelosi Wants To Talk Blame for COVID Spread? Here's Video of Her Telling People To Crowd into Streets
					

In late February, House Speaker Nancy Pelosi was not only shaking hands and spending time in crowds, but she was also urging folks to flock to Chinatown.




					www.westernjournal.com
				












						FLASHBACK: Nancy Pelosi Downplayed Coronavirus, Biden Accused Trump of Fearmongering
					

Social media is abuzz on Wednesday after it was reported that Trump told famed Washington Post associate editor Bob Woodward on February 7 that COVID-19 was “more deadly than even your strenuous...




					pjmedia.com
				



the 200,000 number is a scam.  Most of these died of other causes, and with a very slight virus infection, were written up as Covid deaths. Even car accident deaths were being called Covid.

Looking at the numbers that do exist though, you don't go from 17,052/wk in April to just 2,095/wk in September, because of "spikes".  Trump's efforts have been a HUGE SUCCESS.


----------



## protectionist

Dr Grump said:


> But Clinton didn't invade. It was police action.
> 
> Um, yeah, you just repeated what I said about Vietnam.
> 
> No, my biggest issue with the US is its interference with the rest of the world. That is 70 per cent of the reason I am on this board. You somehow equate that is the reason I attack Trump. We happen to be talking about him in this thread, sure, but his isolationist mentality has nothing to do with why I can't stand him. I have not supported any invasion including Vietnam which was more a Dem issue.
> 
> huh? Please show where I have once agreed with any invasion and that I am a war hawk.
> I agree with your last main paragraph. Wish all countries were like that. Unfortunately it is going to get worse. Especially as far as the likes of China is concerned. This is their century, and they are in expansionist mode.


USA is the # 1 VICTIM of imperialism in the world today.









						Migrants from Latin America and the Caribbean sent a record amount of money to their home countries in 2016
					

While remittance flows decreased worldwide for a second consecutive year in 2016, remittances to Latin America and the Caribbean rose to a record high.




					www.pewresearch.org


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> And you said those are his "latest" numbers. That's a lie. That chart ends in 2019. Earth to gramps -- this is 2020.


Fool, what year the chart ends, was *created BY ME*. I could have let the chart go to 2020, but there was no reason to, because we were talking about Trump's top GDPs which were some years earlier. GET IT ?

Since you're so boneheaded about this, and you don't know how charts work I will now post the same chart, wherein this time I will design it to go to 2020 (which is irrelevant to what we were talking about), while still having the same earlier years numbers.

 You just want to have 2020 showing, so you can bash Trump for the low numbers, but if you do it will be a victory for Trump supporters, with everyone knowing what you are obviously trying to do. > Try to show off a shutdown econimy as being Trump's economy, which everyone knows it isn't.

Here's the chart going from 2016 to 2020 - still shows 3.9 and 3.8, proving your 3.5 maximum to be wrong.





Here it is going from 2015 to 2019 >>





Here it is going from 2017 to 2020 >>




Understand now ?  I can create the chart any way I want (chronologically), depending on what I input for months and years, but the 2017-2018 numbers don't change.
You don't know how to work these charts. Back to the 8th grade for you.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Great, which Democrats can you quote saying, _"Workers of the world, unite!"_ ...


They don't HAVE TO say it - they DO IT.  By all their catering to the WORLD - outsourcing, open borders ; illegal immigration, Obama calling himself _"a citizen of the world"_.  etc, etc.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> G'head, Charlie, do it again...


Which is what YOU just did by still trying to claim that Trump's best GDP was 3.5, even after I twice refuted that with BEA links and articles (4.2%)


----------



## protectionist

Flopper said:


> That must be the God of Immorality.  Trump is without a doubt the most immoral, self-serving creature to occupy the Oval office.


That's a tough claim to make, when his accomplishments have been *serving the American people *more so than any other president (

Example: Unemployment lowest in US history for blacks, Hispanics, Asians, disabled people, and people without a high school diploma)  

Example 2:  median wage highest in US history.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Original Tree said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than admitting the downplay, it comes as no big revelation.  At the time I called the administration's actions as playing both ends against the middle.  While Trump took the head buried in the sand approach, the executive branch medical science team went completely towards the other end of the spectrum.  What we needed was a sensible middle ground.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately no one is paying attention to the middle ground.
> 
> A pretty good example of how this childish tribalism is killing us.  Literally, now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 200,000 deaths, totally exaggerated but...
> 
> 200,000 deaths across country, 50 states, over the past 7 months
> 
> That averages 4,000 deaths in every state over a 7 month period
> That averages 571 deaths every month, for 7 months, in every state
> That averages 118 deaths every week for 7 months, in every state
> That averages 17 deaths every day for 7 months, in every state
> 
> The total number of deaths from ALL causes this year stands at 1,903,360
> minus 200,000 leaves 1,703,360 people who have died from something other then
> the deadly Chinese Viral Double pneumonia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Cuomo send the infected to the rest homes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CMS told him to:
> 
> 
> https://www.cms.gov/files/document/3-13-2020-nursing-home-guidance-covid-19.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PENELOPE, TELLING LIES AND SNIFFING CHILDREN'S HAIR AGAIN!
Click to expand...

Yep,she excels at thst.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

GreenAndBlue said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You democrats crooks and morons are about to be totally stopped
> 
> Look
> At this poll
> 
> /////
> 
> What is more significant– President Trump has 52% approval from White voters, 33% approval from black voters and a 60% approval from non-White or Black voters.
> 
> /////
> 
> This means all groups men are much more for trump and the black lives matter has upset all the other groups furious against democrats
> 
> There will be no acceptance of a rigged election by the deep state the real power will stop all of this crookedness
Click to expand...

It’s going to be so fun to watch the butthurt troll bitch and cry for another four years,hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jc456 said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your post demonstrates what little if any value you add here.
Click to expand...

That’s pretty much the norm of him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you stand for America when you stand with Putin over our  own military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally every list of Trump lies I read failed at the first supposed lie.  The leftist list makers lied, not Trump.
> 
> The latest was that Trump lied that Biden supported defunding the police.   Biden said he PROPOSED moving money OUT of the police budget.   That IS defunding the police.  The leftists lied, not Trump.
> 
> Over and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you scratching Trumps ass?? The man is a pos  from the Mueller report when he couldn't testify , to his pal Putin who helps him win an election and is trying again , all the way to lying to America causing many 1000's of deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killer Cuomo and his Band of Democrat Hitmen.......90k murders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No according to this guidance:
> 
> 
> https://www.cms.gov/files/document/3-13-2020-nursing-home-guidance-covid-19.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  You wackos NEVER accept responsibility for anything and actually, instead, praise Cuomo and the idiot governor of NJ for killing 50,000 citizens.  50,000 in two frickin states!!!! 25% of the total US deaths in 2 frickin states!!!  So calling Trump inept kind of pales in comparison to these serial killer governors wacko.
Click to expand...




kaz said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tramp is street smart, look at how he instills in you trampers undying love and worship.
> 
> 
> 
> Well God gave us our brains to use common sense, and we do.....too bad he skipped your house altogether.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, tramp sure know how to get you to worship him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Biden is your messiah and there can be only one God
Click to expand...

biden sure is her messiah.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eddiew said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you
> 
> 
> 
> How relevant is truth to Trump?
> How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate.  He is a total blathering idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden graduated from Syracuse University College of Law, with a law degree in 1968.
> What degree does Trump have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious?  A Wharton MBA is WAY more impressive than Syracuse law school.  And undergrad, Biden went to nobody Delaware, LOL.
> 
> As Michael Jordon said when he swatted a shot, get that shit out of here ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One prof called him the dumbest pos he ever taught  His daddy got him in and out with a degree   Money talks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Professor?  You mean someone who cant do so he teaches???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teaching dumbass republicans is quite a job. Don't knock them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't do or teach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't analyze anything other than how to attack Trump with it. Truth is irrelevant to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How relevant is truth to Trump?
> How many more lies does he have to vomit up before you see him for what he his?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don The Con Has Blood On His Hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes no difference since you crapped out Biden as your candidate.  He is a total blathering idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden graduated from Syracuse University College of Law, with a law degree in 1968.
> What degree does Trump have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious?  A Wharton MBA is WAY more impressive than Syracuse law school.  And undergrad, Biden went to nobody Delaware, LOL.
> 
> As Michael Jordon said when he swatted a shot, get that shit out of here ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One prof called him the dumbest pos he ever taught  His daddy got him in and out with a degree   Money talks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Professor?  You mean someone who cant do so he teaches???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teaching dumbass republicans is quite a job. Don't knock them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't do or teach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Taught 2 wonderful children  ,both earning 6 figures,  and I'm doing good too,better than most if I do say so myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so they are dumbass republicans, that says it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The good news is my kids hate republicans worse than I do
Click to expand...

Yeah thanks to you they have been brainwashed to think biden is the answer and will ignorantly believe the dem party serves the people.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Penelope said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tramp is street smart, look at how he instills in you trampers undying love and worship.
> 
> 
> 
> Well God gave us our brains to use common sense, and we do.....too bad he skipped your house altogether.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, tramp sure know how to get you to worship him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Biden is your messiah and there can be only one God
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Biden is Biden , I had no pick, but I wanted a Democrat and now I will vote for him.
Click to expand...

Yeah we know how much you love the corrupt democrat party.thsts old news.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> 
> Next...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't , there are tapes with tramp speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are? Play em and let us hear it verbatim.
> 
> Fair? If there are tapes, there should be no issue. Correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on the TV and you will hear them sooner or later, but don't hold your breath is you listen to Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have the tapes, have not heard the tapes, don't know context. You're just regurgitating fake news. When the tapes come out we may converse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recordings are in the article linked in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't hear that one. Link the actual recording please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again:  It's in the freakin' article linked in the freakin' OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I didn't hear that specific one. Please link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a joke?  Why can't you just click on the article?
> 
> Evidently you don't want to hear it.  Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. It has multiple audios but not that one. Why can you not point me directly to it? Is this a joke or did you not read it and now are back pedaling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the link titled "Play it down".  Listen to the link titled "This is deadly stuff." I don't know how to link the recording.  You'll have to click on the link and make the effort to scroll down and click again.  That's the best I can do for you.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.  I think you're just playing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither talks about the military personnel. Sorry. Need that audio, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me the anti-semite treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy crap - you too???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is though. She had admitted that on this site. Also, what would you have done if you’re president and it’s December 1st? Go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i know what i WOULDN'T have done:
> 
> 
> Politics
> March 11, 2020 /  4:29 PM / 6 months ago
> *Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources*
> 
> Aram Roston, Marisa Taylor
> 7 Min Read
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - *The White House has ordered federal health officials to treat top-level coronavirus meetings as classified, an unusual step that has restricted information and hampered the U.S. government’s response to the contagion, according to four Trump administration officials.*
> The officials said that *dozens of classified discussions about such topics as the scope of infections, quarantines and travel restrictions have been held since mid-January i*n a high-security meeting room at the Department of Health & Human Services (HHS), a key player in the fight against the coronavirus.
> *Staffers without security clearances, including government experts, were excluded from the interagency meetings, which included video conference calls, the sources said.
> “We had some very critical people who did not have security clearances who could not go*,” one official said. “These should not be classified meetings. It was unnecessary.”
> Exclusive: White House told federal health agency to classify coronavirus deliberations - sources
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't deflect. Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thought i did.  btw - the ONE THING I WOULD HAVE DONE WAS LISTEN TO THE SCIENCE AS IT EVOLVES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like don't wear masks and now wear masks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & how long ago was that?  has it changed?  has the science now revealed that wearing a proper mask reduces transmission by up to 75%?
> 
> ya -  i'm not stuck in the very early days, & blowing off the ever increasing knowledge of this thing.  too bad donny can't lift his cheeto dusted knuckles off the ground long enough to care about *you*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do Not trust our media. People in Europe don’t wear them. People in NH do not nor Maine. If masks truly were effective then the Govt would issue official masks that work vs homemade cloth ones. That’s just my opinion on the matter. I do Not need a mask but wear it for optics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, people in Europe do wear masks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: How the wearing of masks has exposed a divided Europe
> 
> 
> Policy on mask-wearing across the continent has been as varied as different governments' approaches to social distancing, lockdown and other preventive measures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.euronews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mask isn’t to protect you, it is to protect others. Seven months into this and you guys still haven’t figured that out. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont sneeze or cough in anyone's face...you need a mask to keep you from doing that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It still makes no sense.  The Biden virus is a virus.  We don't wear masks for the flu virus.  The key is to not touch your face.   Why the different rules?
> 
> Unfortunately they all lied to us that we should not wear masks, then they lied to us we should and blew all their credibility.  Now I don't believe anything they say just because they said it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should wear one of you want and dont if you dont.  I only push back when some idiot tells me I have to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where I live in Florida now it's mandatory.   You have to wear a mask to go out
Click to expand...

That’s our good old facist dictatership dem leaders for you.


kaz said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> The Lying 5-Deferment Draft Draft Dodging Coward said that COVID was nothing worse than the flu.  He knew back in Fedurary how dangerous it was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Bill Clinton got Vietnam deferments, just more of your hypocrisy.  Democrats aren't able to criticize Trump for anything that isn't flagrantly hypocritical.  If you didn't have double standards, you'd have none at all.  Pathetic.
> 
> And there is nothing that Trump lied about.   It's more of your derangement where you're exaggerating the shit out of what he said.
> 
> And again that's hypocritical too.  There is nothing more honest about you hyping the Biden virus than Trump downplaying it
Click to expand...

You took him to school on slick willie Clinton,he is indeed a damn hypocrite as you exposed him so well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bravoactual said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> The Lying 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Coward called COVID "*A Hoax*", he knew how dangerous it was as early as December of last year.
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> The Pussy Grabbing Russian Loving Orange Shit Stain claimed children "*Were Almost Immune*".  He knew they were NOT and he is demanding schools reopen.
> 
> 45 LIED!!!!
> 
> "*Anyone Who Wants A Test Can Get One*."
> 
> 45 FUCKING LIED!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> As of today.  Friday September 11, 2020 One Hundred NInety-Six Thousand Four Hundred Four (196,404) Americans have died because the deliberate indifference, the incompetence, the callous disregard for human life of one sick pathetic individual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

The government said so so it must be true,they NEVER lie to us.comedy gold.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you might want to listen to min 3 and that is the way its done, or all of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww libchik loves her some Muslim in Chief.....
Click to expand...




eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah brownie  Great answer  I show you proof that your pos wouldn't be president without Putins help and you squawk like a bird
> 
> 
> 
> Libber Polly want a cracker, awwwk!  Parrot all the propaganda points fed to me by my fake media, awwwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only fakes around here are Trump and repub posters
Click to expand...

only idiots around here ignore that biden is corrupt and think he is the answer.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he play it down with the actions he took?  Just what should he have done that he didn't do....before there
> was one death in America?
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump banned travel from China and Europe while Dems called him a racist for doing so and claimed the virus wasn't a threat. Facts vs this OP spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Donnie banned (January 31, 2020)   travel from China for non citizens but allowed 40,000 US citizens back to US. He praised Xi couple of times for transparency. Trump travel ban to Europe was March. What in the world are you talking about Dude?
> Just because Dems called him a racist...... that does mean he is allowed to downplayed the crisis calling it a new  Democrat hoax?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hoax is in closing down the country for the flu.
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nostra said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a shame the DemoRats failed with russiagate then ukraine impeachment, cause now all the got is one sentence, maybe the fools in america can turn this into a impeachable crime
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a shame TrumpHoles cant recognize another failed republican govt. Another recession, the biggest trade deficit with China ever and closing on 200k dead. MAGA is really MRGA, make Russia great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the shame is you wackos attacking a president who stands for American values and law enforcement so you can insert your socialist pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you stand for America when you stand with Putin over our  own military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 knew in early February that coronavirus posed a unique and deadly threat to the United States, and was “*More Deadly Than Even Your Strenuous Flus*.”  At the time, Trump repeatedly publicly downplayed the virus as no more dangerous than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits he lied about COVID-19 threat in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> While Trump said publicly it would “just disappear,” he told journalist Bob Woodward that he knew coronavirus was “deadly stuff.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aol.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This one horrindous lie has killed over *One Hundred Ninety-Four Thousand* Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What 45 has done is murder Tens of Thousands of Americans.
> 
> But I'm sure his followers do not mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually your idiot Dem governors knocked off about 90,000 in their 6 states right off the bat and and an 8% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you read my mind,you took them to school just as I have in this whole thread.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't our fault all the virus infected from China and Europe came into America through  NY  BUT now NY is one of the cleanest states  while Red states are dropping like sick dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary source for the U.S. infection was Europe.  For all of empty boasts about closing down entry from China, well another in a long line of lies.  Over *100,00* People entered the U.S. From China after the outbreak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give us your detailed plan to stop the Kung Flu.  What would you have done in Jan, Feb, Mar.....
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In January he'd have attacked Trump for trying to divert from his impeachment.
> 
> In February he'd have called Trump a racist for travel restrictions
> 
> In March, he'd do February's plan again
> 
> In April he'd say the travel restrictions weren't strong enough
> 
> In May he'd say we need to shut down the economy until after the election
> 
> In June he'd have said we should shut down the economy again while he attacked Trump for the economic impacts of the first shut down
> 
> In July, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> In August, he'd follow June's plan again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> """"  It'll disappear  ,like a miracle lt'll disappear""" ""It's a hoax"" Trump is a lying SOB and  I'm amazed that the 1 or 2 smart republicans here don't get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you keep lying and hyping the Biden virus.  How is hyping it less dishonest than downplaying it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Kaz  My lying ears deceive me . Trump lied 1000's died ,and you, like Cruz and graham 2 cowards, can't get yourself to call Trump for what he is?  A lying POS??  Shame on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally every list of Trump lies I read failed at the first supposed lie.  The leftist list makers lied, not Trump.
> 
> The latest was that Trump lied that Biden supported defunding the police.   Biden said he PROPOSED moving money OUT of the police budget.   That IS defunding the police.  The leftists lied, not Trump.
> 
> Over and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you scratching Trumps ass?? The man is a pos  from the Mueller report when he couldn't testify , to his pal Putin who helps him win an election and is trying again , all the way to lying to America causing many 1000's of deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killer Cuomo and his Band of Democrat Hitmen.......90k murders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No according to this guidance:
> 
> 
> https://www.cms.gov/files/document/3-13-2020-nursing-home-guidance-covid-19.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote the part that says force nursing homes to accept actively infected Kung Flu patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> : crickets from Penelope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you read the document?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The document doesn't say that infected patients should be forced into retirement homes even if they didn't have the facilities to meet the standards.  Sorry toots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were treated, no infected.  Do you know why you go into the hospital, to get treated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they were infected.  Coumo is responsible for tens of thousands of deaths.
Click to expand...

Dude the corona virus is a hoax,The numbers are a hundred times inflated.coumo may be responsible for deaths but it’s the cause of ther deaths he is responsible for.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Democrats thought he was lying, why didn't they call him out on it then?  a) they were ignoract of the facts other than being privy to the same information on the virus as Trump or b) they didn't find it politically expedient at the time.
> 
> I used to call Democrats ignornant and avoided the word stupid, but I am beginning to question my assessment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, democrats as well as medical researchers having been calling him out on his misleading statements and lies since February when Trump pronounced it was just a democrat hoax and days later referring to the virus as just the common flu, and then the China Flu, and Kung flu, etc.  Then there were his statements in March that they had it under control which both Brix and Fauci called him out. And of course there were his statements of the virus being gone by summer and by election time, etc.  All lies or misleading statements.  Trump just makes shit up to fit the occasion, not just the virus but just about anything.   He does it so much, I doubt he even knows or cares what is really true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5 times more deadly than the flu is a hoax, as well as shutting down the economy.  Democrat hoax.
Click to expand...

So very true.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

charwin95 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's how ridiculously partisan you are.
> 
> Those Biden and Pelosi statements are totally worth bringing up because they are pointing fingers.  If we were just learning from the past to not repeat it, then it wouldn't be a big deal, no.  But when they are pointing fingers and their own nose isn't clean, then yeah, it's a big deal.
> 
> Note too your partisan bitch statement of Trump that it's "deflection" to bring up Biden and Pelosi's hypocrisy.   Again, if they weren't pointing fingers than sure, but they are and so to call it "deflection" that he's pointing out what they did is just how ultra partisan you are.
> 
> If you cared about this or science or your country at all, you'd say let's just roll up our sleeves and work together.  But you not only look for every opportunity to pounce on Trump, but you want to trip him every step of the way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TRUTH HURTS. I understand.
> Roll up sleeves and work together? Has Trump showed that to the democrats? Look at his rallies the democrats the democrat the democrats inciting violence. Like insults of KA  MA  LA.  Instead of working with mayors and governors. He threatened and insults them. You are a hypocrite big time.
> Pointing fingers. You are very funny. Look at your fake messiah blaming at Obama of his failures. Trump is a disgusting human being.
> 
> Pelosi visited China town. SO WHAT? Compared that to Trump rallies.
> 
> Trump showed and displayed corrupted,  disgusting unfit behavior as a president. A liar.....  Only the president of a certain group. He deserves to be trash.
Click to expand...

Truth hurts you trolls this is a hoax by the dems and they are ruining people’s livlihoods.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bravoactual said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In mid March the outbreak was small....
> 
> " The United States confirmed 669 new cases, bringing the total number to 3,485. Five more deaths were reported, bringing the total number to 65.[635] "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline of the COVID-19 pandemic in March 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Trump was acting to ramp up PPE in Mid March when there was only some 3500 cases and only 65 deaths...I'd say that was being proactive....See, You people want to look at this through the hindsight lens and attack him for political reasons....You ought to be ashamed of yourselves politicizing this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> 
> Bob Woodward interview on tape showed Trump knew this is a big crisis. He lied to Americans. Those deaths are not necessary. Trump is responsible for this crisis.......  Even today does it looks like he is serious fighting the pandemic? He goes around with these rallies most of his supporters don’t wear mask. He doesn’t even encourage them to wear mask against his own administrations policy.
> He tweeted Covid-19 are all lies, deaths and infections are all lies created by democrats. Tweeted only 9,000 deaths. Then promoted a lunatic doctor.
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an excellent President and hundreds of times better than the idiot you are trotting out to run for all your complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 194,000 Americans are dead because of his lies.
> 
> He called the Marines who Killed In Action at Bellau Wood, "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*".
> 
> He has attacked Gold Star Families and Denegrated the name of Men who were Prisoners of War.
Click to expand...

You just hurt your credibility believing the inflated desth lies from the cdc.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In mid March the outbreak was small....
> 
> " The United States confirmed 669 new cases, bringing the total number to 3,485. Five more deaths were reported, bringing the total number to 65.[635] "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline of the COVID-19 pandemic in March 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Trump was acting to ramp up PPE in Mid March when there was only some 3500 cases and only 65 deaths...I'd say that was being proactive....See, You people want to look at this through the hindsight lens and attack him for political reasons....You ought to be ashamed of yourselves politicizing this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> 
> Bob Woodward interview on tape showed Trump knew this is a big crisis. He lied to Americans. Those deaths are not necessary. Trump is responsible for this crisis.......  Even today does it looks like he is serious fighting the pandemic? He goes around with these rallies most of his supporters don’t wear mask. He doesn’t even encourage them to wear mask against his own administrations policy.
> He tweeted Covid-19 are all lies, deaths and infections are all lies created by democrats. Tweeted only 9,000 deaths. Then promoted a lunatic doctor.
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an excellent President and hundreds of times better than the idiot you are trotting out to run for all your complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 194,000 Americans are dead because of his lies.
> 
> He called the Marines who Killed In Action at Bellau Wood, "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*".
> 
> He has attacked Gold Star Families and Denegrated the name of Men who were Prisoners of War.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, over 90,000 in 6 Democrat led illegal sanctuary states are dead because of inept and idiot Democrat governors and their global leading 8% mortality rate.  The remaining 44 states have the additional 100,000 deaths but with increased testing and much more common sense and less stupidity, a 1.8% mortality rate which brought the US down to 2.9%.  You can awwwk and parrot all the ignorant lying points you want, but this thing turned bad early because of idiot Democrats like yourself.
Click to expand...

Jbrownyou are doing what the gullible dem lovers do,believing the inflated death numbers of the cdc.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Flopper said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid a panic
> Right idea
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that other world leaders managed to not panic their citizens.
> 
> And this is Trump we are talking about. The same guy who couldn't stop talking about an "immigrant invasion" The same Trump whose inaugural address was titled "American Carnage" . The same Trump who is currently falsely claiming that Portland is on fire. Puhleese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> Trump not only has contempt for America’s war dead but he has contempt for the intelligence of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nancy got the same briefing since she's speaker of the house come to Chinatown was her call for action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and? That has what to do with Trump’s failed leadership?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump hasn't failed in his leadership so nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has not failed in his leadership because he hasn't offered any leadership in the fight against the cornavirus.  He has refused to take any responsibility for the failure of his administration to have working test kits in March.   He has blamed China, the WHO, the democrats, Obama, and probably others for the epidemic in the US.  He leaves the public confused when he praises unorthodox cures while his own people are warning the public about using them.   His healthcare advisors and the CDC was telling the public to wear masks and Trump was questions the effectiveness, often refusing to set an example by wearing a mask, and worst of all encouraging open rebellion in states where governors tried to make masks mandatory.   Anyone questioning why the high infection rate and death toll in the US, need only look to our non-leader in the White House.
Click to expand...

Love how you trolls ignore that it’s the dem leaders that are responsible for this mess.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

dudmuck said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In mid March the outbreak was small....
> 
> " The United States confirmed 669 new cases, bringing the total number to 3,485. Five more deaths were reported, bringing the total number to 65.[635] "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline of the COVID-19 pandemic in March 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Trump was acting to ramp up PPE in Mid March when there was only some 3500 cases and only 65 deaths...I'd say that was being proactive....See, You people want to look at this through the hindsight lens and attack him for political reasons....You ought to be ashamed of yourselves politicizing this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> 
> Bob Woodward interview on tape showed Trump knew this is a big crisis. He lied to Americans. Those deaths are not necessary. Trump is responsible for this crisis.......  Even today does it looks like he is serious fighting the pandemic? He goes around with these rallies most of his supporters don’t wear mask. He doesn’t even encourage them to wear mask against his own administrations policy.
> He tweeted Covid-19 are all lies, deaths and infections are all lies created by democrats. Tweeted only 9,000 deaths. Then promoted a lunatic doctor.
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an excellent President and hundreds of times better than the idiot you are trotting out to run for all your complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 194,000 Americans are dead because of his lies.
> 
> He called the Marines who Killed In Action at Bellau Wood, "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*".
> 
> He has attacked Gold Star Families and Denegrated the name of Men who were Prisoners of War.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, over 90,000 in 6 Democrat led illegal sanctuary states are dead because of inept and idiot Democrat governors and their global leading 8% mortality rate.  The remaining 44 states have the additional 100,000 deaths but with increased testing and much more common sense and less stupidity, a 1.8% mortality rate which brought the US down to 2.9%.  You can awwwk and parrot all the ignorant lying points you want, but this thing turned bad early because of idiot Democrats like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _To understand just how we found ourselves in such a devastating humanitarian and economic predicament, look no further than how the governors and legislatures of many red states blindly deferred to President Trump and his blatant disregard for medical expertise.
> 
> Adjusting for population, the ten states with the highest rates of new coronavirus cases are Florida, Alabama, Nevada, Louisiana, Mississippi, Georgia, South Carolina, Arizona, Tennessee and Arkansas._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to red states, the world views America with shock and pity
> 
> 
> There are no excuses for the devastation that many red states’ willful ignorance of medical expertise is unleashing upon America today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
Click to expand...

190;000 inflated deaths by the cdc,comedy gold.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Camp said:


> I thought for sure nothing could expose Trump's lack of character the way the "Suckers and Losers" report did. Fooled me. Lying to Americans about how dangerous and deadly COVID-19 was brought Trump to a new depth of evil.


This folks. Is coming from a troll who never said anything bad about the evil of Obama when he was in office.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Camp said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought for sure nothing could expose Trump's lack of character the way the "Suckers and Losers" report did. Fooled me. Lying to Americans about how dangerous and deadly COVID-19 was brought Trump to a new depth of evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean that lie by the liberal editor of the Atlantic? As for lying to American's about C-19, that's a lie as well...So, you're just a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only complete assholes can listen to those recordings and not realize what a liar Trump has been about COVID.
Click to expand...

Only assholes can listen to documented tapes of the corruption of Obama and what a liar he was something you excell at.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eddiew said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid a panic
> Right idea
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that other world leaders managed to not panic their citizens.
> 
> And this is Trump we are talking about. The same guy who couldn't stop talking about an "immigrant invasion" The same Trump whose inaugural address was titled "American Carnage" . The same Trump who is currently falsely claiming that Portland is on fire. Puhleese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> Trump not only has contempt for America’s war dead but he has contempt for the intelligence of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nancy got the same briefing since she's speaker of the house come to Chinatown was her call for action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and? That has what to do with Trump’s failed leadership?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump hasn't failed in his leadership so nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has not failed in his leadership because he hasn't offered any leadership in the fight against the cornavirus.  He has refused to take any responsibility for the failure of his administration to have working test kits in March.   He has blamed China, the WHO, the democrats, Obama, and probably others for the epidemic in the US.  He leaves the public confused when he praises unorthodox cures while his own people are warning the public about using them.   His healthcare advisors and the CDC was telling the public to wear masks and Trump was questions the effectiveness, often refusing to set an example by wearing a mask, and worst of all encouraging open rebellion in states where governors tried to make masks mandatory.   Anyone questioning why the high infection rate and death toll in the US, need only look to our non-leader in the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what does Biden offer in leadership? Lies and double lies
> First he opposed the travel ban then he said he totally supported it and denied he ever opposed it.
> Yes it's from Fox because the interview was conducted on Fox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden spokesman refuses to discuss whether former VP used teleprompter to answer questions
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden's national press secretary attempted to deflect a question about whether the Democratic nominee used a teleprompter to answer questions from regular Americans Thursday, claiming President Trump's campaign was trying to use the issue as a "distraction."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is a good man with a good heart  Trump is heartless and an asshole
Click to expand...

Oh my god are you ever fucking stupid,this goes down as your most retarded post ever and that’s saying a lot.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eddiew said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHO to believe ?Kaz Billie ?Easy?...or Brennan?
> Former CIA Director Labels Trump 'Absolute Abomination' Over Woodward Book Revelations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe anyone over a never Trumper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey kaz ol man  Trump lies his ass off and ADMITS it and you don't believe him??  lol  I'll have another bartender
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idea what you're talking about.  And I don't either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You speak gibberish??
Click to expand...

Oh my the irony,lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid a panic
> Right idea
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that other world leaders managed to not panic their citizens.
> 
> And this is Trump we are talking about. The same guy who couldn't stop talking about an "immigrant invasion" The same Trump whose inaugural address was titled "American Carnage" . The same Trump who is currently falsely claiming that Portland is on fire. Puhleese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> Trump not only has contempt for America’s war dead but he has contempt for the intelligence of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nancy got the same briefing since she's speaker of the house come to Chinatown was her call for action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and? That has what to do with Trump’s failed leadership?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump hasn't failed in his leadership so nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has not failed in his leadership because he hasn't offered any leadership in the fight against the cornavirus.  He has refused to take any responsibility for the failure of his administration to have working test kits in March.   He has blamed China, the WHO, the democrats, Obama, and probably others for the epidemic in the US.  He leaves the public confused when he praises unorthodox cures while his own people are warning the public about using them.   His healthcare advisors and the CDC was telling the public to wear masks and Trump was questions the effectiveness, often refusing to set an example by wearing a mask, and worst of all encouraging open rebellion in states where governors tried to make masks mandatory.   Anyone questioning why the high infection rate and death toll in the US, need only look to our non-leader in the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what does Biden offer in leadership? Lies and double lies
> First he opposed the travel ban then he said he totally supported it and denied he ever opposed it.
> Yes it's from Fox because the interview was conducted on Fox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden spokesman refuses to discuss whether former VP used teleprompter to answer questions
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden's national press secretary attempted to deflect a question about whether the Democratic nominee used a teleprompter to answer questions from regular Americans Thursday, claiming President Trump's campaign was trying to use the issue as a "distraction."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is a good man with a good heart  Trump is heartless and an asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an international criminal and child sniffer and clueless idiot.
Click to expand...

Eddie troll does not like to here pesky  facts like that.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dagosa said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, Biden said he was in the top half of his class, but he was near the bottom. But that's OK. Your standards are in sand
> 
> 
> 
> Are you surprised Biden and Trump are both liars?
> That's why I'm not voting for either corporate tool.
> You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Trump family is so loathsome that TrumoHole himself never approved of Jared as a son in law till he was sure he had a like criminal bent with a father prosecuted   for tax evasion, illegal campaign contributions and witness tampering.  Then, he became a true TrumpHole too.
Click to expand...

Like biden criminal is the answer. How fucking stupid.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

georgephillip said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose it makes some sound neutral to put TrumpHole and Biden at the same level, but TrumpHole has the blood of 200k on his hands. Biden’s entire family has been in service to others while Trump’s entire family has been in stealing from others..
> 
> 
> 
> Biden, along with every other POTUS of the last fifty years, would have done a much better job of responding to the current pandemic than Trump has, but Biden has been in service to rich corporate interests for his entire adult life; he only looks reputable in respect to Don the Con.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden Just Made a Big Promise to His Wall Street Donors
Click to expand...

You mean responding to a fake virus hoax george where the cdc inflating the numbers and the dem leaders concocted the hoax to take away our freedoms and libertys same as 9/11. Lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

elektra said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like the decades of peace after WWI
> 
> Came crashing down so easily 1939 and 1941
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could say it slower so you can understand. I stated that the Democrats have built this country for years, decades. They control the government, the bureaucracy. The Democrats have written the rules and regulations forever. I can go on and on. But even you, should get the point.
> 
> And all that the demoRats have built, was so weak, so fake, all garbage, that it comes crashing to an end in simple times of crisis?
> 
> From Flint, Detroit, Chicago, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Portland, and the list goes on. Cities that are destroyed or completely unsafe.
> 
> Rioting, human feces piled in the streets, homeless camps, whole neighborhoods destroyed.
> 
> Everything the demoRats take over and control, demoRats destroy.
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to respond to your stupid comment and reiterate how demoRats have destroyed everything.
Click to expand...

These pesky facts never sink in to the criminal dem supporters.lol


----------



## katsteve2012

ABikerSailor said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Azog  We want your vote  Just don't want you to vote for this obvious idiot this bully Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  When you are flying around in your own privae 757 jet, MAYBE you could start calling Trump an "idiot"
> 
> 2.  Who has Trump bullied ?  How ?  Got a source ? Got a link ? Got anything ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Owning a jet and claiming to be rich DOES NOT qualify as intelligence or being smart.  Just means that they were lucky.  So what if he has a jet?  What does that really prove, other than he owns something?  Damn sure doesn't mean that Trump is smart.
Click to expand...


The only thing proven by him, of all people who own a 757 jet, is that he was the beneficary of his daddies wealth, (estimated to be over 400 million) which some have speculated was obtained through tax fraud as well as other questionable endeavors.

If he was truly a self made billionaire(like Warren Buffet, or even his little pet ass licker, Krazy Kanye) with a proven track record of building and sustaining new businesses or turning distressed businesses into profitable ventures , then his self proclaimed business acumen could be taken seriously. By accident of birth, he was spit out with a 24k gold spoon stuck in his fat ass.


----------



## Penelope

LA RAM FAN said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In mid March the outbreak was small....
> 
> " The United States confirmed 669 new cases, bringing the total number to 3,485. Five more deaths were reported, bringing the total number to 65.[635] "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline of the COVID-19 pandemic in March 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Trump was acting to ramp up PPE in Mid March when there was only some 3500 cases and only 65 deaths...I'd say that was being proactive....See, You people want to look at this through the hindsight lens and attack him for political reasons....You ought to be ashamed of yourselves politicizing this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> 
> Bob Woodward interview on tape showed Trump knew this is a big crisis. He lied to Americans. Those deaths are not necessary. Trump is responsible for this crisis.......  Even today does it looks like he is serious fighting the pandemic? He goes around with these rallies most of his supporters don’t wear mask. He doesn’t even encourage them to wear mask against his own administrations policy.
> He tweeted Covid-19 are all lies, deaths and infections are all lies created by democrats. Tweeted only 9,000 deaths. Then promoted a lunatic doctor.
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an excellent President and hundreds of times better than the idiot you are trotting out to run for all your complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 194,000 Americans are dead because of his lies.
> 
> He called the Marines who Killed In Action at Bellau Wood, "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*".
> 
> He has attacked Gold Star Families and Denegrated the name of Men who were Prisoners of War.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, over 90,000 in 6 Democrat led illegal sanctuary states are dead because of inept and idiot Democrat governors and their global leading 8% mortality rate.  The remaining 44 states have the additional 100,000 deaths but with increased testing and much more common sense and less stupidity, a 1.8% mortality rate which brought the US down to 2.9%.  You can awwwk and parrot all the ignorant lying points you want, but this thing turned bad early because of idiot Democrats like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _To understand just how we found ourselves in such a devastating humanitarian and economic predicament, look no further than how the governors and legislatures of many red states blindly deferred to President Trump and his blatant disregard for medical expertise.
> 
> Adjusting for population, the ten states with the highest rates of new coronavirus cases are Florida, Alabama, Nevada, Louisiana, Mississippi, Georgia, South Carolina, Arizona, Tennessee and Arkansas._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to red states, the world views America with shock and pity
> 
> 
> There are no excuses for the devastation that many red states’ willful ignorance of medical expertise is unleashing upon America today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 190;000 inflated deaths by the cdc,comedy gold.
Click to expand...


Almost 200,000 now and they are real deaths from covid.


----------



## Penelope

LA RAM FAN said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid a panic
> Right idea
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that other world leaders managed to not panic their citizens.
> 
> And this is Trump we are talking about. The same guy who couldn't stop talking about an "immigrant invasion" The same Trump whose inaugural address was titled "American Carnage" . The same Trump who is currently falsely claiming that Portland is on fire. Puhleese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> Trump not only has contempt for America’s war dead but he has contempt for the intelligence of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nancy got the same briefing since she's speaker of the house come to Chinatown was her call for action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and? That has what to do with Trump’s failed leadership?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump hasn't failed in his leadership so nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has not failed in his leadership because he hasn't offered any leadership in the fight against the cornavirus.  He has refused to take any responsibility for the failure of his administration to have working test kits in March.   He has blamed China, the WHO, the democrats, Obama, and probably others for the epidemic in the US.  He leaves the public confused when he praises unorthodox cures while his own people are warning the public about using them.   His healthcare advisors and the CDC was telling the public to wear masks and Trump was questions the effectiveness, often refusing to set an example by wearing a mask, and worst of all encouraging open rebellion in states where governors tried to make masks mandatory.   Anyone questioning why the high infection rate and death toll in the US, need only look to our non-leader in the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what does Biden offer in leadership? Lies and double lies
> First he opposed the travel ban then he said he totally supported it and denied he ever opposed it.
> Yes it's from Fox because the interview was conducted on Fox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden spokesman refuses to discuss whether former VP used teleprompter to answer questions
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden's national press secretary attempted to deflect a question about whether the Democratic nominee used a teleprompter to answer questions from regular Americans Thursday, claiming President Trump's campaign was trying to use the issue as a "distraction."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is a good man with a good heart  Trump is heartless and an asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my god are you ever fucking stupid,this goes down as your most retarded post ever and that’s saying a lot.lol
Click to expand...


I suspect you swallowed the kool-aid that tramp is to be honored and worshipped.


----------



## eddiew

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't say draw parallels.  You said prove it.   I did draw parallels, the planks of the communist manifesto.  So that was your problem, you didn't know how to Google the planks?
> 
> The planks of the Communist Manifesto are the backbone of how government totally controls a country.
> 
> And you were in the quote for when another poster who unlike you gave a serious response and I listed many of the key ones to your silence.
> 
> But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters.  Things like the progressive income tax that reach confiscatory rates.  Limiting the ability to leave your own wealth to your heirs with tax rates that again reach confiscatory levels.  You can't leave and take your property with you.   Government controls land ownership and the airwaves.   We are indoctrinated in government education.
> 
> That's EXACTLY what Democrats advocate.  Then as they have a choke hold on the country like a boa constrictor on its prey then they have us by the short hairs.
> 
> Also, like communist governments, Democrats indemnify their own leaders who live in fabulous luxury and wealth because they are more equal than we are.
> 
> Democrats are also moving towards endless control and nationalization of our key industries.  Medical, financial, energy.  And they push their economic policy through endless taxes and regulations of businesses.
> 
> There are a whole hell of a lot of "parallels" to anyone with a critical mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Totally agree about hte death taxes. IMO, that money has already been taxed once so the govt have no right to tax it again. And if some of it has to be 'distributed' again then why should the govt get it. Why can't the person who has the money decide where it goes - a charity or some such.
> 2) I don't see the Dems wanting to own all the property. As for energy, financial institutions, I see them wanting oversight, not wanting to run it. Private companies have not exactly been paragons of virtue, or being trustworthy when it comes to vital cogs in society such as finance and energy. As for medical, I have no problem with a mixture of both, although I find with my private medical insurance, the premiums just went up a month ago and they also lessened what I was eligible for.
> 3) Both parties live in luxury and indemnify their leaders. What I find interesting about you, you claim to be libertarian, which means you are no fan of either party yet you have yet to once criticise Trump. Excuse me if I find you being biased.
Click to expand...

Biased??  He's FOS


----------



## j-mac

Penelope said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In mid March the outbreak was small....
> 
> " The United States confirmed 669 new cases, bringing the total number to 3,485. Five more deaths were reported, bringing the total number to 65.[635] "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline of the COVID-19 pandemic in March 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Trump was acting to ramp up PPE in Mid March when there was only some 3500 cases and only 65 deaths...I'd say that was being proactive....See, You people want to look at this through the hindsight lens and attack him for political reasons....You ought to be ashamed of yourselves politicizing this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> 
> Bob Woodward interview on tape showed Trump knew this is a big crisis. He lied to Americans. Those deaths are not necessary. Trump is responsible for this crisis.......  Even today does it looks like he is serious fighting the pandemic? He goes around with these rallies most of his supporters don’t wear mask. He doesn’t even encourage them to wear mask against his own administrations policy.
> He tweeted Covid-19 are all lies, deaths and infections are all lies created by democrats. Tweeted only 9,000 deaths. Then promoted a lunatic doctor.
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an excellent President and hundreds of times better than the idiot you are trotting out to run for all your complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 194,000 Americans are dead because of his lies.
> 
> He called the Marines who Killed In Action at Bellau Wood, "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*".
> 
> He has attacked Gold Star Families and Denegrated the name of Men who were Prisoners of War.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, over 90,000 in 6 Democrat led illegal sanctuary states are dead because of inept and idiot Democrat governors and their global leading 8% mortality rate.  The remaining 44 states have the additional 100,000 deaths but with increased testing and much more common sense and less stupidity, a 1.8% mortality rate which brought the US down to 2.9%.  You can awwwk and parrot all the ignorant lying points you want, but this thing turned bad early because of idiot Democrats like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _To understand just how we found ourselves in such a devastating humanitarian and economic predicament, look no further than how the governors and legislatures of many red states blindly deferred to President Trump and his blatant disregard for medical expertise.
> 
> Adjusting for population, the ten states with the highest rates of new coronavirus cases are Florida, Alabama, Nevada, Louisiana, Mississippi, Georgia, South Carolina, Arizona, Tennessee and Arkansas._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to red states, the world views America with shock and pity
> 
> 
> There are no excuses for the devastation that many red states’ willful ignorance of medical expertise is unleashing upon America today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 190;000 inflated deaths by the cdc,comedy gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost 200,000 now and they are real deaths from covid.
Click to expand...


Actually no...Political Chic has a wonderful explanation in her thread.


----------



## j-mac

Penelope said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid a panic
> Right idea
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that other world leaders managed to not panic their citizens.
> 
> And this is Trump we are talking about. The same guy who couldn't stop talking about an "immigrant invasion" The same Trump whose inaugural address was titled "American Carnage" . The same Trump who is currently falsely claiming that Portland is on fire. Puhleese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> Trump not only has contempt for America’s war dead but he has contempt for the intelligence of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nancy got the same briefing since she's speaker of the house come to Chinatown was her call for action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and? That has what to do with Trump’s failed leadership?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump hasn't failed in his leadership so nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has not failed in his leadership because he hasn't offered any leadership in the fight against the cornavirus.  He has refused to take any responsibility for the failure of his administration to have working test kits in March.   He has blamed China, the WHO, the democrats, Obama, and probably others for the epidemic in the US.  He leaves the public confused when he praises unorthodox cures while his own people are warning the public about using them.   His healthcare advisors and the CDC was telling the public to wear masks and Trump was questions the effectiveness, often refusing to set an example by wearing a mask, and worst of all encouraging open rebellion in states where governors tried to make masks mandatory.   Anyone questioning why the high infection rate and death toll in the US, need only look to our non-leader in the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what does Biden offer in leadership? Lies and double lies
> First he opposed the travel ban then he said he totally supported it and denied he ever opposed it.
> Yes it's from Fox because the interview was conducted on Fox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden spokesman refuses to discuss whether former VP used teleprompter to answer questions
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden's national press secretary attempted to deflect a question about whether the Democratic nominee used a teleprompter to answer questions from regular Americans Thursday, claiming President Trump's campaign was trying to use the issue as a "distraction."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is a good man with a good heart  Trump is heartless and an asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my god are you ever fucking stupid,this goes down as your most retarded post ever and that’s saying a lot.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect you swallowed the kool-aid that tramp is to be honored and worshipped.
Click to expand...


And we suspect you are biting your fingernails to the quick while watching Maddow, and O’Donnell while formulating your talking points for the next day...


----------



## eddiew

j-mac said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid a panic
> Right idea
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that other world leaders managed to not panic their citizens.
> 
> And this is Trump we are talking about. The same guy who couldn't stop talking about an "immigrant invasion" The same Trump whose inaugural address was titled "American Carnage" . The same Trump who is currently falsely claiming that Portland is on fire. Puhleese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> Trump not only has contempt for America’s war dead but he has contempt for the intelligence of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nancy got the same briefing since she's speaker of the house come to Chinatown was her call for action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and? That has what to do with Trump’s failed leadership?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump hasn't failed in his leadership so nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has not failed in his leadership because he hasn't offered any leadership in the fight against the cornavirus.  He has refused to take any responsibility for the failure of his administration to have working test kits in March.   He has blamed China, the WHO, the democrats, Obama, and probably others for the epidemic in the US.  He leaves the public confused when he praises unorthodox cures while his own people are warning the public about using them.   His healthcare advisors and the CDC was telling the public to wear masks and Trump was questions the effectiveness, often refusing to set an example by wearing a mask, and worst of all encouraging open rebellion in states where governors tried to make masks mandatory.   Anyone questioning why the high infection rate and death toll in the US, need only look to our non-leader in the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what does Biden offer in leadership? Lies and double lies
> First he opposed the travel ban then he said he totally supported it and denied he ever opposed it.
> Yes it's from Fox because the interview was conducted on Fox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden spokesman refuses to discuss whether former VP used teleprompter to answer questions
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden's national press secretary attempted to deflect a question about whether the Democratic nominee used a teleprompter to answer questions from regular Americans Thursday, claiming President Trump's campaign was trying to use the issue as a "distraction."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is a good man with a good heart  Trump is heartless and an asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my god are you ever fucking stupid,this goes down as your most retarded post ever and that’s saying a lot.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect you swallowed the kool-aid that tramp is to be honored and worshipped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we suspect you are biting your fingernails to the quick while watching Maddow, and O’Donnell while formulating your talking points for the next day...
Click to expand...

No talking point  ,but which Republican involved in a close race wants to vote for a SC judge BEFORE election day ? They vote for ,,,they stand a good chance of losing their election


----------



## j-mac

eddiew said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid a panic
> Right idea
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that other world leaders managed to not panic their citizens.
> 
> And this is Trump we are talking about. The same guy who couldn't stop talking about an "immigrant invasion" The same Trump whose inaugural address was titled "American Carnage" . The same Trump who is currently falsely claiming that Portland is on fire. Puhleese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> Trump not only has contempt for America’s war dead but he has contempt for the intelligence of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nancy got the same briefing since she's speaker of the house come to Chinatown was her call for action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and? That has what to do with Trump’s failed leadership?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump hasn't failed in his leadership so nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has not failed in his leadership because he hasn't offered any leadership in the fight against the cornavirus.  He has refused to take any responsibility for the failure of his administration to have working test kits in March.   He has blamed China, the WHO, the democrats, Obama, and probably others for the epidemic in the US.  He leaves the public confused when he praises unorthodox cures while his own people are warning the public about using them.   His healthcare advisors and the CDC was telling the public to wear masks and Trump was questions the effectiveness, often refusing to set an example by wearing a mask, and worst of all encouraging open rebellion in states where governors tried to make masks mandatory.   Anyone questioning why the high infection rate and death toll in the US, need only look to our non-leader in the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what does Biden offer in leadership? Lies and double lies
> First he opposed the travel ban then he said he totally supported it and denied he ever opposed it.
> Yes it's from Fox because the interview was conducted on Fox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden spokesman refuses to discuss whether former VP used teleprompter to answer questions
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden's national press secretary attempted to deflect a question about whether the Democratic nominee used a teleprompter to answer questions from regular Americans Thursday, claiming President Trump's campaign was trying to use the issue as a "distraction."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is a good man with a good heart  Trump is heartless and an asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my god are you ever fucking stupid,this goes down as your most retarded post ever and that’s saying a lot.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect you swallowed the kool-aid that tramp is to be honored and worshipped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we suspect you are biting your fingernails to the quick while watching Maddow, and O’Donnell while formulating your talking points for the next day...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No talking point  ,but which Republican involved in a close race wants to vote for a SC judge BEFORE election day ? They vote for ,,,they stand a good chance of losing their election
Click to expand...


While I am sure that is what you would like to see, that is just not reality...


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't say draw parallels.  You said prove it.   I did draw parallels, the planks of the communist manifesto.  So that was your problem, you didn't know how to Google the planks?
> 
> The planks of the Communist Manifesto are the backbone of how government totally controls a country.
> 
> And you were in the quote for when another poster who unlike you gave a serious response and I listed many of the key ones to your silence.
> 
> But the key is that the State owns property and we are temporary renters.  Things like the progressive income tax that reach confiscatory rates.  Limiting the ability to leave your own wealth to your heirs with tax rates that again reach confiscatory levels.  You can't leave and take your property with you.   Government controls land ownership and the airwaves.   We are indoctrinated in government education.
> 
> That's EXACTLY what Democrats advocate.  Then as they have a choke hold on the country like a boa constrictor on its prey then they have us by the short hairs.
> 
> Also, like communist governments, Democrats indemnify their own leaders who live in fabulous luxury and wealth because they are more equal than we are.
> 
> Democrats are also moving towards endless control and nationalization of our key industries.  Medical, financial, energy.  And they push their economic policy through endless taxes and regulations of businesses.
> 
> There are a whole hell of a lot of "parallels" to anyone with a critical mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Totally agree about hte death taxes. IMO, that money has already been taxed once so the govt have no right to tax it again. And if some of it has to be 'distributed' again then why should the govt get it. Why can't the person who has the money decide where it goes - a charity or some such.
> 2) I don't see the Dems wanting to own all the property. As for energy, financial institutions, I see them wanting oversight, not wanting to run it. Private companies have not exactly been paragons of virtue, or being trustworthy when it comes to vital cogs in society such as finance and energy. As for medical, I have no problem with a mixture of both, although I find with my private medical insurance, the premiums just went up a month ago and they also lessened what I was eligible for.
> 3) Both parties live in luxury and indemnify their leaders. What I find interesting about you, you claim to be libertarian, which means you are no fan of either party yet you have yet to once criticise Trump. Excuse me if I find you being biased.
Click to expand...


On the death taxes, glad you oppose them, but Democrats are for them.  They in fact continually fight to lower the deduction and increase the tax rate.  And Democrats constantly say that preventing transfer of wealth by generation is a primary reason for that, the reason given in the Communist manifesto.

On property, Democrats totally want to control property.   Try to use your property to conduct business and they hit you with all sorts of taxes and regulations.  They even control your private use of your own bathroom.

Note you asked for examples of why Democrats are Marxists and all you responded with is what you think.   Maybe you're not a Marxist even though you support them.

As for my supporting Trump.   Two things:

1) As a libertarian, Democrats have been running as violent Marxists for decades, but then they backed off when they won.  So I voted third party (typically Libertarian Party, not always).   Now they are with the green new deal and burning down American inner cities and their move to actually take over the medical industry no longer stopping at Marxism in campaigns.  So yeah, as a libertarian, Democrats have gone to clearly worse.

2) The vitriolic screaming and hate from the left is ridiculous.   If you go in a room and one little boy is screaming at another little boy at the top of his lungs you're a Nazi, you're a racist, you're a murderer, you don't go up and criticize the boy who's being screamed at.  You tell the screamer to STFU and start talking when they stop screaming.  Democrats are still at full fever pitch scream


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet your standard clearly became Democrats invading other countries is fine with you.  What you oppose is Republicans being behind the steering wheel and your supposed anti-meddling policy was just yet another partisan weapon to you.
> 
> Note Trump is NOT invading anyone while Biden has a 47 year history of supporting invasions and you still say Biden is "better."
> 
> If what you cared about is the US minding our own business. Trump is the best you've gotten from us since the 70s and Carter.   Obviously when you said that was your standard, you LIED, Darlene.   You're another no nuts Democrat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are trying to draw a correlation between my extreme dislike of Trump and US invasions. When I think of my dislike of Trump it has nothing to do with invasions. That is the least of my problems with him. As you said, he hasn't invaded anywhere that I know of.
> 
> Where have I said I want the US (under any political party) invading? Where have I said Vietnam was okay? Grenada? Gulf War 1? Iraq? Afghanistan?
> 
> Minding your own business? You mean slapping tariffs on countries? That's minding your own business? Calling Kim a fuckwit then his mate is not having a affect on the international stage? The funny thing is, the reason he is quiet on the international front is because he is barely holding it together on the domestic front. He hasn't got a clue as to what is going on around him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump put tariffs on countries in order to get them to lower their tariffs.  Funny how Democrats love to bring up tariffs but you never mention the part that he then negotiates lower tariffs.  I suppose it's because you're so partisan and liars.
> 
> While I'm a free trader, WTF?  Tariffs on imports to your country is interfering in other countries?   I mean seriously, WTF?   Well you are a globalist, obviously.  But wow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I'm a globalist. And you are an isolationist. And?
Click to expand...


Wrong, not an isolationist.   Great example of the pulling shit out of your ass logical fallacy though.  But that is pretty funny.  When you said your big issue with the US was not meddling with other countries, it turned out you were lying and I support that.  Then you called me an "isolationist" because I said I don't want our MILITARY in foreign countries and I don't want our DIPLOMATS making decisions over other countries.   I said I just want to do business with the world.   You can handle your own problems.  And you have a lot of them.  Good luck with that if I get my way


----------



## jc456

LA RAM FAN said:


> Truth hurts you trolls this is a hoax by the dems and they are ruining people’s livlihoods


And lives


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

LA Rams suck


----------



## protectionist

eddiew said:


> Taught 2 wonderful children  ,both earning 6 figures,  and I'm doing good too,better than most if I do say so myself


Correct English grammar on that is >> "doing *well*"


----------



## protectionist

Seawytch said:


> Yes and? That has what to do with Trump’s failed leadership?


This is your _"failed"_ post.


----------



## protectionist

katsteve2012 said:


> The only thing proven by him, of all people who own a 757 jet, is that he was the beneficary of his daddies wealth, (estimated to be over 400 million) which some have speculated was obtained through tax fraud as well as other questionable endeavors.
> 
> If he was truly a self made billionaire(like Warren Buffet, or even his little pet ass licker, Krazy Kanye) with a proven track record of building and sustaining new businesses or turning distressed businesses into profitable ventures , then his self proclaimed business acumen could be taken seriously. By accident of birth, he was spit out with a 24k gold spoon stuck in his fat ass.


This FALSE line has been uttered by Democrats a million times, and refuted 10 times that much.   Lots of people were born to rich parents. They were not still rich at the age of 74. Or even 30. 

Trump inherited some money when his father died in 1999, but it was insignificant and small, relative to the multibillion $$$ fortune he had already amassed by that time, on his own.

When his father died, Trump was already 53 years old, and had been a multibillionaire for decades.


----------



## protectionist

LA RAM FAN said:


> only idiots around here ignore that biden is corrupt and think he is the answer.lol


They are sheltered from the truth, by their liberal OMISSION media, and as such, they walk around empty-headed, not knowing what even elementary school conservative kids know, such as >>>









						How five members of Joe Biden’s family got rich through his connections
					

Political figures have long used their families to route power and benefits for their own self-enrichment. In my new book, “Profiles in Corruption: Abuse of Power by America’s Progressive Elite,” o…




					nypost.com


----------



## katsteve2012

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing proven by him, of all people who own a 757 jet, is that he was the beneficary of his daddies wealth, (estimated to be over 400 million) which some have speculated was obtained through tax fraud as well as other questionable endeavors.
> 
> If he was truly a self made billionaire(like Warren Buffet, or even his little pet ass licker, Krazy Kanye) with a proven track record of building and sustaining new businesses or turning distressed businesses into profitable ventures , then his self proclaimed business acumen could be taken seriously. By accident of birth, he was spit out with a 24k gold spoon stuck in his fat ass.
> 
> 
> 
> This FALSE line has been uttered by Democrats a million times, and refuted 10 times that much.   Lots of people were born to rich parents. They were not still rich at the age of 74. Or even 30. Trump inherited some money when his father died in 1999, but it was insignificant and small, relative to the multibillion $$$ fortune he had already amassed by that time, on his own.
Click to expand...





protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing proven by him, of all people who own a 757 jet, is that he was the beneficary of his daddies wealth, (estimated to be over 400 million) which some have speculated was obtained through tax fraud as well as other questionable endeavors.
> 
> If he was truly a self made billionaire(like Warren Buffet, or even his little pet ass licker, Krazy Kanye) with a proven track record of building and sustaining new businesses or turning distressed businesses into profitable ventures , then his self proclaimed business acumen could be taken seriously. By accident of birth, he was spit out with a 24k gold spoon stuck in his fat ass.
> 
> 
> 
> This FALSE line has been uttered by Democrats a million times, and refuted 10 times that much.   Lots of people were born to rich parents. They were not still rich at the age of 74. Or even 30.
> 
> Trump inherited some money when his father died in 1999, but it was insignificant and small, relative to the multibillion $$$ fortune he had already amassed by that time, on his own.
> 
> When his father died, Trump was already 53 years old, and had been a multibillionaire for decades.
Click to expand...



"Some Money"???!!....LMFAO!

Go ahead. Start posting proof of your delusion.

And while your at it, justify his numerous bankruptcies and failures.

And I will post more than enough to counter your nonsense. 

I knew some people who dealt with that unscrupulous fuck when he was in the casino business.

Your dumb, dirt poor, ignorant ass is living vicariously through the deeds of a shyster.

Pathetic.


----------



## protectionist

katsteve2012 said:


> "Some Money"???!!....LMFAO!
> 
> Go ahead. Start posting proof of your delusion.
> 
> And while your at it, justify his numerous bankruptcies and failures.
> 
> And I will post more than enough to counter your nonsense.
> 
> I knew some people who dealt with that unscrupulous fuck when he was in the casino business.
> 
> Your dumb, dirt poor, ignorant ass is living vicariously through the deeds of a shyster.
> 
> Pathetic.


He never HAD a bankruptcy, you dumb, dirt poor, ignorant ass clown, information-deprived victim of liberal OMISSION media.  Bankruptcies are Chapter 7.  Trump had none. He had Chapter 13s - reorganizations, not bankruptcies.

This concludes your education for today. I'm not getting paid for this.

BTW. How's YOUR 757 doing these days ?


----------



## katsteve2012

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Some Money"???!!....LMFAO!
> 
> Go ahead. Start posting proof of your delusion.
> 
> And while your at it, justify his numerous bankruptcies and failures.
> 
> And I will post more than enough to counter your nonsense.
> 
> I knew some people who dealt with that unscrupulous fuck when he was in the casino business.
> 
> Your dumb, dirt poor, ignorant ass is living vicariously through the deeds of a shyster.
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> He never HAD a bankruptcy, you dumb, dirt poor, ignorant ass clown, information-deprived victim of liberal OMISSION media.  Bankruptcies are Chapter 7.  Trump had none. He had Chapter 13s - reorganizations, not bankruptcies.
> 
> This concludes your education for today. I'm not getting paid for this.
> 
> BTW. How's YOUR 757 doing these days ?
Click to expand...


You stump stupid moron. Are you now attempting to redefine how bankruptcies are reported?

A Chapter 13 "reorganization" is STILL a bankruptcy you fucking, brain dead idiot.

Now, do you need to know WHY a company files for one?


You are a terminally STUPID, inbred dunce.


----------



## dudmuck

j-mac said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In mid March the outbreak was small....
> 
> " The United States confirmed 669 new cases, bringing the total number to 3,485. Five more deaths were reported, bringing the total number to 65.[635] "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline of the COVID-19 pandemic in March 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Trump was acting to ramp up PPE in Mid March when there was only some 3500 cases and only 65 deaths...I'd say that was being proactive....See, You people want to look at this through the hindsight lens and attack him for political reasons....You ought to be ashamed of yourselves politicizing this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> 
> Bob Woodward interview on tape showed Trump knew this is a big crisis. He lied to Americans. Those deaths are not necessary. Trump is responsible for this crisis.......  Even today does it looks like he is serious fighting the pandemic? He goes around with these rallies most of his supporters don’t wear mask. He doesn’t even encourage them to wear mask against his own administrations policy.
> He tweeted Covid-19 are all lies, deaths and infections are all lies created by democrats. Tweeted only 9,000 deaths. Then promoted a lunatic doctor.
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an excellent President and hundreds of times better than the idiot you are trotting out to run for all your complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 194,000 Americans are dead because of his lies.
> 
> He called the Marines who Killed In Action at Bellau Wood, "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*".
> 
> He has attacked Gold Star Families and Denegrated the name of Men who were Prisoners of War.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, over 90,000 in 6 Democrat led illegal sanctuary states are dead because of inept and idiot Democrat governors and their global leading 8% mortality rate.  The remaining 44 states have the additional 100,000 deaths but with increased testing and much more common sense and less stupidity, a 1.8% mortality rate which brought the US down to 2.9%.  You can awwwk and parrot all the ignorant lying points you want, but this thing turned bad early because of idiot Democrats like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _To understand just how we found ourselves in such a devastating humanitarian and economic predicament, look no further than how the governors and legislatures of many red states blindly deferred to President Trump and his blatant disregard for medical expertise.
> 
> Adjusting for population, the ten states with the highest rates of new coronavirus cases are Florida, Alabama, Nevada, Louisiana, Mississippi, Georgia, South Carolina, Arizona, Tennessee and Arkansas._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to red states, the world views America with shock and pity
> 
> 
> There are no excuses for the devastation that many red states’ willful ignorance of medical expertise is unleashing upon America today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 190;000 inflated deaths by the cdc,comedy gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost 200,000 now and they are real deaths from covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually no...Political Chic has a wonderful explanation in her thread.
Click to expand...










						Excess deaths show the true impact of COVID-19 in the U.S.
					

Epidemiologist Justin Lessler unpacks a recent CDC report on comorbidities and coronavirus deaths that is being misinterpreted on social media




					hub.jhu.edu
				




That people had co-morbidities does not mean they did not die of #COVID19. COVID may have caused them or worked synergistically to kill them. There have been over 200,000 excess all cause deaths in the US this year, if COVID19 is not pushing up the numbers, what is?  #COVIDKills


----------



## protectionist

katsteve2012 said:


> You stump stupid moron. Are you now attempting to redefine how bankruptcies are reported?
> 
> A Chapter 13 "reorganization" is STILL a bankruptcy you fucking, brain dead idiot.
> 
> Now, do you need to know WHY a company files for one?
> 
> You are a terminally STUPID, inbred dunce.


Bankruptcy is a term that is used differently in different parts of North America. In some parts, it covers Chapter 7, 11. and 13. Other parts, it refers only to Chapter 7. If you choose to use it blanketly you have my permission.

Now go wash out your mouth with antibacterial soap, and read a list of Trump accomplishments.  Look out, there might be a QUIZ (like the ones I've posted here, and you, like chicken boy Faun, were too afraid to go near, for fear of getting a zero, and labeling yourself, oh shall we say >> "brain dead idiot" ?    

PS - no response on your 757 ?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Penelope said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In mid March the outbreak was small....
> 
> " The United States confirmed 669 new cases, bringing the total number to 3,485. Five more deaths were reported, bringing the total number to 65.[635] "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline of the COVID-19 pandemic in March 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Trump was acting to ramp up PPE in Mid March when there was only some 3500 cases and only 65 deaths...I'd say that was being proactive....See, You people want to look at this through the hindsight lens and attack him for political reasons....You ought to be ashamed of yourselves politicizing this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> 
> Bob Woodward interview on tape showed Trump knew this is a big crisis. He lied to Americans. Those deaths are not necessary. Trump is responsible for this crisis.......  Even today does it looks like he is serious fighting the pandemic? He goes around with these rallies most of his supporters don’t wear mask. He doesn’t even encourage them to wear mask against his own administrations policy.
> He tweeted Covid-19 are all lies, deaths and infections are all lies created by democrats. Tweeted only 9,000 deaths. Then promoted a lunatic doctor.
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an excellent President and hundreds of times better than the idiot you are trotting out to run for all your complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 194,000 Americans are dead because of his lies.
> 
> He called the Marines who Killed In Action at Bellau Wood, "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*".
> 
> He has attacked Gold Star Families and Denegrated the name of Men who were Prisoners of War.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, over 90,000 in 6 Democrat led illegal sanctuary states are dead because of inept and idiot Democrat governors and their global leading 8% mortality rate.  The remaining 44 states have the additional 100,000 deaths but with increased testing and much more common sense and less stupidity, a 1.8% mortality rate which brought the US down to 2.9%.  You can awwwk and parrot all the ignorant lying points you want, but this thing turned bad early because of idiot Democrats like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _To understand just how we found ourselves in such a devastating humanitarian and economic predicament, look no further than how the governors and legislatures of many red states blindly deferred to President Trump and his blatant disregard for medical expertise.
> 
> Adjusting for population, the ten states with the highest rates of new coronavirus cases are Florida, Alabama, Nevada, Louisiana, Mississippi, Georgia, South Carolina, Arizona, Tennessee and Arkansas._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to red states, the world views America with shock and pity
> 
> 
> There are no excuses for the devastation that many red states’ willful ignorance of medical expertise is unleashing upon America today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 190;000 inflated deaths by the cdc,comedy gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost 200,000 now and they are real deaths from covid.
Click to expand...

Your as gullible and full of shit as always,you have not seen one of my posts that prove this is a hoax,that whistle blower doctors have risked their career and their livilhoods exposing the lies of the media and cdc thst they inflate the deaths,ruling practically every death like a fatal gunshot wound to the head as a death from the corona virus because the hospitals profit in thousands if they do so,it’s something called greed the human race is vulrerable to you nut,lol


----------



## protectionist

dudmuck said:


> Excess deaths show the true impact of COVID-19 in the U.S.
> 
> 
> Epidemiologist Justin Lessler unpacks a recent CDC report on comorbidities and coronavirus deaths that is being misinterpreted on social media
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hub.jhu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That people had co-morbidities does not mean they did not die of #COVID19. COVID may have caused them or worked synergistically to kill them. There have been over 200,000 excess all cause deaths in the US this year, if COVID19 is not pushing up the numbers, what is?  #COVIDKills


It doesn't mean they DID die of Covid either.  The numbers are NOT being pushed up.  They simply are being converted from other causes of death to Covid.  What would have been listed as a cancer or heart disease death, gets listed as Covid.


----------



## buttercup

dudmuck said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In mid March the outbreak was small....
> 
> " The United States confirmed 669 new cases, bringing the total number to 3,485. Five more deaths were reported, bringing the total number to 65.[635] "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline of the COVID-19 pandemic in March 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Trump was acting to ramp up PPE in Mid March when there was only some 3500 cases and only 65 deaths...I'd say that was being proactive....See, You people want to look at this through the hindsight lens and attack him for political reasons....You ought to be ashamed of yourselves politicizing this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> 
> Bob Woodward interview on tape showed Trump knew this is a big crisis. He lied to Americans. Those deaths are not necessary. Trump is responsible for this crisis.......  Even today does it looks like he is serious fighting the pandemic? He goes around with these rallies most of his supporters don’t wear mask. He doesn’t even encourage them to wear mask against his own administrations policy.
> He tweeted Covid-19 are all lies, deaths and infections are all lies created by democrats. Tweeted only 9,000 deaths. Then promoted a lunatic doctor.
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an excellent President and hundreds of times better than the idiot you are trotting out to run for all your complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 194,000 Americans are dead because of his lies.
> 
> He called the Marines who Killed In Action at Bellau Wood, "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*".
> 
> He has attacked Gold Star Families and Denegrated the name of Men who were Prisoners of War.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, over 90,000 in 6 Democrat led illegal sanctuary states are dead because of inept and idiot Democrat governors and their global leading 8% mortality rate.  The remaining 44 states have the additional 100,000 deaths but with increased testing and much more common sense and less stupidity, a 1.8% mortality rate which brought the US down to 2.9%.  You can awwwk and parrot all the ignorant lying points you want, but this thing turned bad early because of idiot Democrats like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _To understand just how we found ourselves in such a devastating humanitarian and economic predicament, look no further than how the governors and legislatures of many red states blindly deferred to President Trump and his blatant disregard for medical expertise.
> 
> Adjusting for population, the ten states with the highest rates of new coronavirus cases are Florida, Alabama, Nevada, Louisiana, Mississippi, Georgia, South Carolina, Arizona, Tennessee and Arkansas._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to red states, the world views America with shock and pity
> 
> 
> There are no excuses for the devastation that many red states’ willful ignorance of medical expertise is unleashing upon America today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 190;000 inflated deaths by the cdc,comedy gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost 200,000 now and they are real deaths from covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually no...Political Chic has a wonderful explanation in her thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excess deaths show the true impact of COVID-19 in the U.S.
> 
> 
> Epidemiologist Justin Lessler unpacks a recent CDC report on comorbidities and coronavirus deaths that is being misinterpreted on social media
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hub.jhu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That people had co-morbidities does not mean they did not die of #COVID19. COVID may have caused them or worked synergistically to kill them. There have been over 200,000 excess all cause deaths in the US this year, if COVID19 is not pushing up the numbers, what is?  #COVIDKills
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Penelope said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid a panic
> Right idea
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that other world leaders managed to not panic their citizens.
> 
> And this is Trump we are talking about. The same guy who couldn't stop talking about an "immigrant invasion" The same Trump whose inaugural address was titled "American Carnage" . The same Trump who is currently falsely claiming that Portland is on fire. Puhleese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> Trump not only has contempt for America’s war dead but he has contempt for the intelligence of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nancy got the same briefing since she's speaker of the house come to Chinatown was her call for action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and? That has what to do with Trump’s failed leadership?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump hasn't failed in his leadership so nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has not failed in his leadership because he hasn't offered any leadership in the fight against the cornavirus.  He has refused to take any responsibility for the failure of his administration to have working test kits in March.   He has blamed China, the WHO, the democrats, Obama, and probably others for the epidemic in the US.  He leaves the public confused when he praises unorthodox cures while his own people are warning the public about using them.   His healthcare advisors and the CDC was telling the public to wear masks and Trump was questions the effectiveness, often refusing to set an example by wearing a mask, and worst of all encouraging open rebellion in states where governors tried to make masks mandatory.   Anyone questioning why the high infection rate and death toll in the US, need only look to our non-leader in the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what does Biden offer in leadership? Lies and double lies
> First he opposed the travel ban then he said he totally supported it and denied he ever opposed it.
> Yes it's from Fox because the interview was conducted on Fox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden spokesman refuses to discuss whether former VP used teleprompter to answer questions
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden's national press secretary attempted to deflect a question about whether the Democratic nominee used a teleprompter to answer questions from regular Americans Thursday, claiming President Trump's campaign was trying to use the issue as a "distraction."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is a good man with a good heart  Trump is heartless and an asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my god are you ever fucking stupid,this goes down as your most retarded post ever and that’s saying a lot.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect you swallowed the kool-aid that tramp is to be honored and worshipped.
Click to expand...

As always you prove you have reading comprehension Problems the fact I have stated on This thread MANY times I am not a Trump supporter,that I did not want him as potus,I wanted Gary Johnson but I voted for trump and am proud of it cause I knew the alternative of a mass murderer hitlery is five times worse,the clintons st the time ran the most corrupt administration ever,anybody who went public with their knowledge of corruption in mena Arkansas wound up been ARKANSAWED by the clintons,same as when he became president.they started many wars. So ANYBODY over hitlery was a no brainer,duh.

same with this election,again I want Gary Jonson as president not trump or biden but because johnson won’t be potus and the only alternative to trump isbiden,who went along with all the corruption of mass murderer Obama who expanded bush’s dreconian patriot act as well as expanding the war,same as last time,it’s a no brainer again to go with trump the fact the dem leadershave created this hoax and are serving the Gates agenda to depopulate the world with a deadly vaccine that I will never take.our last great president jfk,is rolling over in His grave on how corrupt the dem party has become.

Obviously you know nothing about me because everybody that does,knows I have always said both parties Re corrupt and one in the same,that there’s no differerence in the two,it gates why I never vote but made the exception this time cause trump is not career politician or a globalist as biden,Obama,the clintons,bush’s and Romney are. All mass murderer if war criminals.thats why they hate trump sense he is not a globalist.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

dudmuck said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In mid March the outbreak was small....
> 
> " The United States confirmed 669 new cases, bringing the total number to 3,485. Five more deaths were reported, bringing the total number to 65.[635] "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline of the COVID-19 pandemic in March 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Trump was acting to ramp up PPE in Mid March when there was only some 3500 cases and only 65 deaths...I'd say that was being proactive....See, You people want to look at this through the hindsight lens and attack him for political reasons....You ought to be ashamed of yourselves politicizing this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> 
> Bob Woodward interview on tape showed Trump knew this is a big crisis. He lied to Americans. Those deaths are not necessary. Trump is responsible for this crisis.......  Even today does it looks like he is serious fighting the pandemic? He goes around with these rallies most of his supporters don’t wear mask. He doesn’t even encourage them to wear mask against his own administrations policy.
> He tweeted Covid-19 are all lies, deaths and infections are all lies created by democrats. Tweeted only 9,000 deaths. Then promoted a lunatic doctor.
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an excellent President and hundreds of times better than the idiot you are trotting out to run for all your complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 194,000 Americans are dead because of his lies.
> 
> He called the Marines who Killed In Action at Bellau Wood, "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*".
> 
> He has attacked Gold Star Families and Denegrated the name of Men who were Prisoners of War.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, over 90,000 in 6 Democrat led illegal sanctuary states are dead because of inept and idiot Democrat governors and their global leading 8% mortality rate.  The remaining 44 states have the additional 100,000 deaths but with increased testing and much more common sense and less stupidity, a 1.8% mortality rate which brought the US down to 2.9%.  You can awwwk and parrot all the ignorant lying points you want, but this thing turned bad early because of idiot Democrats like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _To understand just how we found ourselves in such a devastating humanitarian and economic predicament, look no further than how the governors and legislatures of many red states blindly deferred to President Trump and his blatant disregard for medical expertise.
> 
> Adjusting for population, the ten states with the highest rates of new coronavirus cases are Florida, Alabama, Nevada, Louisiana, Mississippi, Georgia, South Carolina, Arizona, Tennessee and Arkansas._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to red states, the world views America with shock and pity
> 
> 
> There are no excuses for the devastation that many red states’ willful ignorance of medical expertise is unleashing upon America today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 190;000 inflated deaths by the cdc,comedy gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost 200,000 now and they are real deaths from covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually no...Political Chic has a wonderful explanation in her thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excess deaths show the true impact of COVID-19 in the U.S.
> 
> 
> Epidemiologist Justin Lessler unpacks a recent CDC report on comorbidities and coronavirus deaths that is being misinterpreted on social media
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hub.jhu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That people had co-morbidities does not mean they did not die of #COVID19. COVID may have caused them or worked synergistically to kill them. There have been over 200,000 excess all cause deaths in the US this year, if COVID19 is not pushing up the numbers, what is?  #COVIDKills
Click to expand...

I wonder who the moron idiot was that referred to troll political chic,as as source,she has no credibility, almost everybody laughs at her all the time,she thinks the repubs can do no wrong ignoring how they have always been as evil as the dems.she says Obama ran the most corrupt administration ever which is true but she also ignore facts and never addresses them that Obama was only expanding what bush got started,that Obama while being a traiter to America lying to the people what he said he would do,only lied because he not only contiuned bush’s policys in the Mideast to start wars,but it was BUSH who originally signed the patriot act which Tramples on our freedoms and civil libertys ,that Obama only expanded what BUSH got started,she is such a troll.lol. Because of Both Obama AND Bush,we now live in a police state and our a facist dictatership.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

j-mac said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In mid March the outbreak was small....
> 
> " The United States confirmed 669 new cases, bringing the total number to 3,485. Five more deaths were reported, bringing the total number to 65.[635] "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline of the COVID-19 pandemic in March 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Trump was acting to ramp up PPE in Mid March when there was only some 3500 cases and only 65 deaths...I'd say that was being proactive....See, You people want to look at this through the hindsight lens and attack him for political reasons....You ought to be ashamed of yourselves politicizing this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> 
> Bob Woodward interview on tape showed Trump knew this is a big crisis. He lied to Americans. Those deaths are not necessary. Trump is responsible for this crisis.......  Even today does it looks like he is serious fighting the pandemic? He goes around with these rallies most of his supporters don’t wear mask. He doesn’t even encourage them to wear mask against his own administrations policy.
> He tweeted Covid-19 are all lies, deaths and infections are all lies created by democrats. Tweeted only 9,000 deaths. Then promoted a lunatic doctor.
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an excellent President and hundreds of times better than the idiot you are trotting out to run for all your complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 194,000 Americans are dead because of his lies.
> 
> He called the Marines who Killed In Action at Bellau Wood, "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*".
> 
> He has attacked Gold Star Families and Denegrated the name of Men who were Prisoners of War.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, over 90,000 in 6 Democrat led illegal sanctuary states are dead because of inept and idiot Democrat governors and their global leading 8% mortality rate.  The remaining 44 states have the additional 100,000 deaths but with increased testing and much more common sense and less stupidity, a 1.8% mortality rate which brought the US down to 2.9%.  You can awwwk and parrot all the ignorant lying points you want, but this thing turned bad early because of idiot Democrats like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _To understand just how we found ourselves in such a devastating humanitarian and economic predicament, look no further than how the governors and legislatures of many red states blindly deferred to President Trump and his blatant disregard for medical expertise.
> 
> Adjusting for population, the ten states with the highest rates of new coronavirus cases are Florida, Alabama, Nevada, Louisiana, Mississippi, Georgia, South Carolina, Arizona, Tennessee and Arkansas._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to red states, the world views America with shock and pity
> 
> 
> There are no excuses for the devastation that many red states’ willful ignorance of medical expertise is unleashing upon America today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 190;000 inflated deaths by the cdc,comedy gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost 200,000 now and they are real deaths from covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually no...Political Chic has a wonderful explanation in her thread.
Click to expand...

Sorry but as I just proved pc  is a troll with no credibility same as the op,she is like Eddie and the op and the other dem trolls here with their bias on the dems,she is biased on the repubs always ignoring their corruption,she always talks about Obama running the most corrupt administration ever but what she always ignores and never addresses sense it proves his biased towards the gop,is Obama was only expanding the corruption of what her hero BUSh got started.lol that bush was neck in neck with Obama as having the most corrupt administration ever.lol


----------



## dudmuck

LA RAM FAN said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In mid March the outbreak was small....
> 
> " The United States confirmed 669 new cases, bringing the total number to 3,485. Five more deaths were reported, bringing the total number to 65.[635] "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline of the COVID-19 pandemic in March 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Trump was acting to ramp up PPE in Mid March when there was only some 3500 cases and only 65 deaths...I'd say that was being proactive....See, You people want to look at this through the hindsight lens and attack him for political reasons....You ought to be ashamed of yourselves politicizing this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> 
> Bob Woodward interview on tape showed Trump knew this is a big crisis. He lied to Americans. Those deaths are not necessary. Trump is responsible for this crisis.......  Even today does it looks like he is serious fighting the pandemic? He goes around with these rallies most of his supporters don’t wear mask. He doesn’t even encourage them to wear mask against his own administrations policy.
> He tweeted Covid-19 are all lies, deaths and infections are all lies created by democrats. Tweeted only 9,000 deaths. Then promoted a lunatic doctor.
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an excellent President and hundreds of times better than the idiot you are trotting out to run for all your complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 194,000 Americans are dead because of his lies.
> 
> He called the Marines who Killed In Action at Bellau Wood, "*Losers*" and "*Suckers*".
> 
> He has attacked Gold Star Families and Denegrated the name of Men who were Prisoners of War.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, over 90,000 in 6 Democrat led illegal sanctuary states are dead because of inept and idiot Democrat governors and their global leading 8% mortality rate.  The remaining 44 states have the additional 100,000 deaths but with increased testing and much more common sense and less stupidity, a 1.8% mortality rate which brought the US down to 2.9%.  You can awwwk and parrot all the ignorant lying points you want, but this thing turned bad early because of idiot Democrats like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _To understand just how we found ourselves in such a devastating humanitarian and economic predicament, look no further than how the governors and legislatures of many red states blindly deferred to President Trump and his blatant disregard for medical expertise.
> 
> Adjusting for population, the ten states with the highest rates of new coronavirus cases are Florida, Alabama, Nevada, Louisiana, Mississippi, Georgia, South Carolina, Arizona, Tennessee and Arkansas._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to red states, the world views America with shock and pity
> 
> 
> There are no excuses for the devastation that many red states’ willful ignorance of medical expertise is unleashing upon America today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 190;000 inflated deaths by the cdc,comedy gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost 200,000 now and they are real deaths from covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually no...Political Chic has a wonderful explanation in her thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excess deaths show the true impact of COVID-19 in the U.S.
> 
> 
> Epidemiologist Justin Lessler unpacks a recent CDC report on comorbidities and coronavirus deaths that is being misinterpreted on social media
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hub.jhu.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That people had co-morbidities does not mean they did not die of #COVID19. COVID may have caused them or worked synergistically to kill them. There have been over 200,000 excess all cause deaths in the US this year, if COVID19 is not pushing up the numbers, what is?  #COVIDKills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder who the moron idiot was that referred to troll political chic,as as source,she has no credibility, almost everybody laughs at her all the time,she thinks the repubs can do no wrong ignoring how they have always been as evil as the dems.she says Obama ran the most corrupt administration ever which is true but she also ignore facts and never addresses them that Obama was only expanding what bush got started,that Obama while being a traiter to America lying to the people what he said he would do,only lied because he not only contiuned bush’s policys in the Mideast to start wars,but it was BUSH who originally signed the patriot act which Tramples on our freedoms and civil libertys ,that Obama only expanded what BUSH got started,she is such a troll.lol. Because of Both Obama AND Bush,we now live in a police state and our a facist dictatership.
Click to expand...

That post looks like a drop-in that you could you in any thread you want.

Anyways, COVID-19 disables Angiotensin Converting Enzyme 2 (ACE2).  This eventually causes thickening of the blood, which causes blood clots.  Also, disabling ACE2 can cause breathing difficulty.  This also causes inflammation.
People with diabetes, obesity, hypertension, low vitamin-D, and similar co-morbidities are already inflamed, and SARS-COV2 will push them over the edge.  People without these conditions will still get sick, and have difficulty breathing, but will likely recover if their blood-pressure, diabetes and weight is under control.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

IM2 said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like the decades of peace after WWI
> 
> Came crashing down so easily 1939 and 1941
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could say it slower so you can understand. I stated that the Democrats have built this country for years, decades. They control the government, the bureaucracy. The Democrats have written the rules and regulations forever. I can go on and on. But even you, should get the point.
> 
> And all that the demoRats have built, was so weak, so fake, all garbage, that it comes crashing to an end in simple times of crisis?
> 
> From Flint, Detroit, Chicago, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Portland, and the list goes on. Cities that are destroyed or completely unsafe.
> 
> Rioting, human feces piled in the streets, homeless camps, whole neighborhoods destroyed.
> 
> Everything the demoRats take over and control, demoRats destroy.
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to respond to your stupid comment and reiterate how demoRats have destroyed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I live in Kansas. A state destroyed by republicans. The poorest states in the country are run by republicans. The first great depression was caused by republicans. We nearly had a second one due to republicans. Now we face a third one due to republicans. You talk about a few select right wing propaganda point cities. Flint Michigan was fucked up due to a decision by a republican governor. Republicans fuck up entire states and give them the control of the federal government they fuck up the entire country.
Click to expand...

You mention Michigan,you DO realise don’t you that Michigan has become a facist shithole thanks to DEM leader Gretchen whitmere right,you ARE aware that every resident there wants to put a lighter to her and watch her die a slow painful death right? Not saying your wrong on flint michigan being fucked up by the corruption of a Republican governor,but same as the troll op,you seem to be as biased towards the dem party or as  political chic is towards the gop .lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Flopper said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought for sure nothing could expose Trump's lack of character the way the "Suckers and Losers" report did. Fooled me. Lying to Americans about how dangerous and deadly COVID-19 was brought Trump to a new depth of evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean that lie by the liberal editor of the Atlantic? As for lying to American's about C-19, that's a lie as well...So, you're just a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only complete assholes can listen to those recordings and not realize what a liar Trump has been about COVID.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's now offical.  The president's lying to American public is now Trump policy.  I expect Americans would certain panic if Trump stops lying.  They expect it.
Click to expand...

Wow are you ever a troll the fact that we have NEVER had a president that did not lie.comedy gold,this post is priceless. Lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nostra said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> *...*​​*On the 31st, Trump put in the China travel ban and Biden said it was xenophobic and racist. Immediately before, Biden’s advisers said a travel ban is premature and the President should “stop panicking.” On February 6th, Biden’s advisers said it’s not very likely it will be a serious pandemic and in a lethal form, it will be negligible.*​​*On February 11 and 13, Ron Klain, Biden’s adviser said it’s not serious. We aren’t facing a health epidemic, we’re facing a fear epidemic. It was an attack on the President for raising concerns.*​​*On the 20th, Biden adviser Zeke Emanuel said this is all an overreaction.*​​*On the 23rd, Pelosi told everyone to gather in Chinatown.*​​*On the 29th, Zeke said the masks do not work (that is the day the first American dies from COV).*​​*On March 12th, the day the President is putting in a ban on Europe, Lisa Monaco, a top adviser to Biden and Biden himself, go out and team up to say the European travel ban is unnecessary. It’s premature.*​​*Biden said nothing about a lockdown, masks, social distancing, the National Defense Production Act until after the President raised these issues.*​​*This clown Biden is telling everyone if people had listened to him, people wouldn’t be dead, but it is not what he said.*​​*...*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karl Rove wipes the floor with Joe Biden using a timeline
> 
> 
> Karl Rove wrecked Joe Biden with his own lies about Trump’s response to the virus. Rove went through a timeline of what Biden and his top advisers were saying for months. Rove made three points. Biden said President Trump deliberately killed people who died from the virus, which is so over the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independentsentinel.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Biden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLASHBACK by Joe Biden: Trump is worst possible leader to deal with coronavirus outbreak
> 
> 
> Donald Trump has blithely tweeted that 'it will all work out well.' Yet the steps he's taken as president have only weakened our capacity to respond.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Crazy Joe’s plan?  The only things he has announced has been things Trump already did weeks before.
Click to expand...

Indeed,hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Flopper said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to avoid a panic
> Right idea
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that other world leaders managed to not panic their citizens.
> 
> And this is Trump we are talking about. The same guy who couldn't stop talking about an "immigrant invasion" The same Trump whose inaugural address was titled "American Carnage" . The same Trump who is currently falsely claiming that Portland is on fire. Puhleese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump’s lie about not wanting to ‘panic’ Americans is as ridiculous as it is lame.
> 
> Trump not only has contempt for America’s war dead but he has contempt for the intelligence of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nancy got the same briefing since she's speaker of the house come to Chinatown was her call for action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and? That has what to do with Trump’s failed leadership?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump hasn't failed in his leadership so nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has not failed in his leadership because he hasn't offered any leadership in the fight against the cornavirus.  He has refused to take any responsibility for the failure of his administration to have working test kits in March.   He has blamed China, the WHO, the democrats, Obama, and probably others for the epidemic in the US.  He leaves the public confused when he praises unorthodox cures while his own people are warning the public about using them.   His healthcare advisors and the CDC was telling the public to wear masks and Trump was questions the effectiveness, often refusing to set an example by wearing a mask, and worst of all encouraging open rebellion in states where governors tried to make masks mandatory.   Anyone questioning why the high infection rate and death toll in the US, need only look to our non-leader in the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what does Biden offer in leadership? Lies and double lies
> First he opposed the travel ban then he said he totally supported it and denied he ever opposed it.
> Yes it's from Fox because the interview was conducted on Fox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden spokesman refuses to discuss whether former VP used teleprompter to answer questions
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden's national press secretary attempted to deflect a question about whether the Democratic nominee used a teleprompter to answer questions from regular Americans Thursday, claiming President Trump's campaign was trying to use the issue as a "distraction."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claim that Biden opposed the travel ban and lied about it is not, so.  See link.
> 
> Trump lies about everything when it suits him but the most unforgivable lies are about the seriousness of the virus that has cost the lives of nearly 200,000 Americans.  Trump has set a new low in American history.  When he won the election in 2016, I knew he was a bad choice but I never thought a president could stoop this low, purposefully lying and misleading the public about a deadly virus that cost so many lives so he could improve his chance of re-election.   We have had some bad actors in the White House, but never this bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> In July 14 remarks in the White House Rose Garden, President Donald Trump made a series of false, misleading and unsupported statements about the novel coronavirus and presumptive Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden's position on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org
Click to expand...

Still believing the inflated numbers of the cdc who even themselves came out and said they were inflated I see.,you Biden lovers Are such gullible nuts.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Flopper said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must have read this wrong...keep calm and carry on sounds like the truth and not a lie.  I must be a deplorable to miss your brilliant point here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you heard "Keep calm and it will all just disappear, like magic!
> 
> Did you know the flu actually kills people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before this is over, more americans will have died of the coronavirus, than died from combat in WWII.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.  When the first Americans were dying of Covid in Washington on Feb 28th, Donald Trump was telling supporters in a Rally in North Carolina that it was just the common flu, a democrat hoax.  He was lying and he knew it.  He had been briefed several times by his intelligence people and medical experts that were telling him just how serious it was.  Trump of course, paid no attention because this just didn't fit into his campaign plans. As a result, hundreds of thousands of American would die while Trump claimed everything was under control.
Click to expand...

Only one lying is you,you keep falling for this hoax fake virus,trump told the truth it’s no more dangerous than the common flu,many whistle blower patriot doctors agree with him.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

buttercup said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been for the last several months?  I mean seriously, it's as if you people live in a cave. The numbers are a complete joke. A big fat LIE.  The way they've done that has been explained over and over and over.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking that the people who believe this BS are borderline senile senior citizens who don't get out much and get all their info ONLY from the controlled mainstream media.
Click to expand...

Yeah these dem lovers live in a cave no doubt,the fact they are STILl gullible even after all this time incredibly that the numbers are a complete joke as you beautifully said so well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And two weeks later we shut down the economy ...
> 
> You're looking for particular posts and not the overall message.  He started travel restrictions with China in January.   Democrats attacked him.  He started European.  The European travel ban started earlier in March and Democrats attacked him.
> 
> I mean Democrats just have you tied around their little finger.  You'll blame Trump for anything and Democrats for nothing ever
> 
> 
> 
> Of course democrats attacked Trump.
> Trump publicly said it was going away, we had nothing to worry about, and then he shuts down travel from China for no apparent reason.
> 
> If Trump had told the governors, and the mayors and the politicians what he was told in January, they would have been 100% behind any actions he took to control the pandemic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a lying jackass.  EVERYONE knew why Trump shut down travel from China.   You're full of shit that it was for no apparent reason.
> 
> And Democrats have been lying and hyping the virus for political points ever since.   How is that good for the country? Like every Democrat initiative, it's not.
> 
> Liars whining about lying.   Rejected, get that crap out of here.  And you're lying about Trump as well as the pandemic.  He downplayed it, he didn't deny it as you are LYING about
Click to expand...

You nailed it so well there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> Fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that someone impersonating Trump on those tapes?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I shouldn't laugh.  I'll bet many Trumpsters are saying this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the tapes do is further debunk the Democrats' false narrative that Trump didn't take the virus seriously. They prove that he took it very seriously.  And so did his rapid unprecedented, bold and decisive life-saving actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.  Okay.  I believe you believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like you believe that Democrats hyping the virus for politics isn't lying and it doesn't make the Democrats the immoral shit that Democrats are
Click to expand...

Could it have said it any better myself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought for sure nothing could expose Trump's lack of character the way the "Suckers and Losers" report did. Fooled me. Lying to Americans about how dangerous and deadly COVID-19 was brought Trump to a new depth of evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean that lie by the liberal editor of the Atlantic? As for lying to American's about C-19, that's a lie as well...So, you're just a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only complete assholes can listen to those recordings and not realize what a liar Trump has been about COVID.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About what exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony of course being the Camp is lying and Trump didn't.  Trump said "downplay," not deny.  And that's what he did while he also restricted travel and then shut down the economy
Click to expand...

Camp has never been known to be able to open his mouth without lying,


----------



## LA RAM FAN

j-mac said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
Click to expand...

Your maki g way too much sense for macs tiny little brain to comprehend.lol hee hee.


----------



## colfax_m

LA RAM FAN said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been for the last several months?  I mean seriously, it's as if you people live in a cave. The numbers are a complete joke. A big fat LIE.  The way they've done that has been explained over and over and over.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking that the people who believe this BS are borderline senile senior citizens who don't get out much and get all their info ONLY from the controlled mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah these dem lovers live in a cave no doubt,the fact they are STILl gullible even after all this time incredibly that the numbers are a complete joke as you beautifully said so well.
Click to expand...

Except that explanation is false. It’s not real. It’s an excuse invented by people so they don’t have to come to terms with the pandemic actually being bad.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BothWings said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure.   just like you sugar coat things to a kid,  so you dont make them panic.  are you really that brainwashed/braindead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I place great importance on politically biased articles intent on smearing candidates for office. (Rolls eyes)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wrote those words LONG AFTER his OWN WORDS, his OWN VOICE, was made public.
> 
> He is NOT DENYING that he SAID them.  He LIED.
> 
> And you're STILL trying this?  You're definitely one of the sheepier Trump sheep here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure.   just like you sugar coat things to a kid,  so you dont make them panic.  are you really that brainwashed/braindead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldnt be the first attempt by the left to use the media to make allegations against him...which never amounted to shit...and I'm sure it wont be the last. However, that quasi-religious speech by George H.W. Bush about imposing a New World Order global government on the entire world? That was a national address! And its been echoed by every puppet president since him until Trump came along. Trump was "coitus interruptus" for the nation- raping leftists who now collectively and feverishly are banding together to get their New World Order plan back on track from the shadows where Trump put them. You can literally go find New World Order   support from all Trump predecessors in the form of videotaped speeches from long ago. Not some shit that leftist "agents" like yourself go around claiming in chatrooms.
> 
> Trump doesnt deny stuff because if he did he wouldnt have time to lead. The dems and their media make new outrageous claims every day for the sheer strategy of political distraction.  After awhile I'd ignore it too although at first I'd address it. Trump did...now its obvious these people should just be ignored. Very little they say is worth listening to and its been proven again and again in the last 4 years.
Click to expand...

Beautiful post,I am afraid you will find though they will over up their ears and close their eyes to this fact though  BothWings because I have been saying that till I was blue in the face too many times to remember here just to watch these trolls ignore it,I have said too many times to Remember both parties are corrupt and one in the same because of that,trump changed all that,these trolls as well keep ignoring that he even came out recently and told the truth that wars are always started so the defense contractors can make money,no president has EVER came out and told that truth,not even our last great president kennedy,the last president we had who tried to tpreturn us to the constitution of the United stars where the people had control over the government instead of all these corporations that do now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

colfax_m said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been for the last several months?  I mean seriously, it's as if you people live in a cave. The numbers are a complete joke. A big fat LIE.  The way they've done that has been explained over and over and over.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking that the people who believe this BS are borderline senile senior citizens who don't get out much and get all their info ONLY from the controlled mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah these dem lovers live in a cave no doubt,the fact they are STILl gullible even after all this time incredibly that the numbers are a complete joke as you beautifully said so well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that explanation is false. It’s not real. It’s an excuse invented by people so they don’t have to come to terms with the pandemic actually being bad.
Click to expand...

No it’s actually true and real.
Your in denial mode afraid of the truth that the dems are destroying g this country and the world to fulfill bill Gates agenda to depopulate the world with a vaccine to fulfill the agenda the elites have had planned against us for decades now of population control. You dem lovers just don’t want to come to terms that it’s a hoax because it shatters your belief in the government and media that they don’t lie to us,lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

WTF19 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said what he said, he did what he did.
> 
> He lied about the severity of the virus, as a global pandemic was bearing down on America, and then he purposely mocked those Americans who tried to protect themselves and their families.
> 
> This isn't about Cuomo or Biden or Hillary or Obama.  I'm sure this is all "fake news" to someone like you, but most people don't like being lied to.  Especially when it's literally a life and death situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> even IF that ' didn't want americans to panic ' was true -
> 
> how many months into this & how many times have the experts said that masking up can help & that super spreader events shouldn't happen, has donny completely ignored that even after traitor tot's whore became infected & herman cain died?
> 
> he really doesn't care.   ' genocide by policy ' is not hyperbole at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was his actions after he knew that are the problem.  Mocking people for wearing masks and trying to protect themselves and their families?  Constantly misleading people into not being more careful?  Daily parroting of the talk radio line that the whole thing was overblown?  As people are dying?
> 
> This person is a sociopath, and so are his sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and that would mean you are the lying, place blame elsewhere, cant own up to anything, sheep of the asswipe demoncrats.  very sad choice
Click to expand...

Yep could not have said it better.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, Biden said he was in the top half of his class, but he was near the bottom. But that's OK. Your standards are in sand
> 
> 
> 
> Are you surprised Biden and Trump are both liars?
> That's why I'm not voting for either corporate tool.
> You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously ? That’s like calling Mother Teresa and Hitler both Murderers.
> I suppose it makes some sound neutral to put TrumpHole and Biden at the same level, but TrumpHole has the blood of 200k on his hands. Biden’s entire family has been in service to others while Trump’s entire family  has been in stealing from others....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The kool-aid was apparently flowing freely last night ...
> 
> My favorite was how the Bidens have been in "service to others" when they are a crime family that sells American political favors to enrich themselves.  I'll pass on that "service."
> 
> Then there's your typical brainless crap that Trump is to blame for the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see being a liar, paying off hookers from stolen funds, hiring illegals, bankruptcy and cavorting with muderous third world dictators, recessions and incompetence  is your thing in determining a good president.  “Typical” GOP standards. Mexico will pay for it....sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you support guys who harass women like Biden, a rapist like Clinton and his enabler wife, the corrupt Biden crime family who used his office to enrich himself through his sons, tax cheats Daschle and all the other criminals in the Democrat party, Biden's racists comments and then whine that the GOP is crooked while you vote for the crooked Democrats, all anyone with brains can do is laugh at you
Click to expand...

Yeah it exposes what freaking hypocrites they are as well.


----------



## colfax_m

LA RAM FAN said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been for the last several months?  I mean seriously, it's as if you people live in a cave. The numbers are a complete joke. A big fat LIE.  The way they've done that has been explained over and over and over.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking that the people who believe this BS are borderline senile senior citizens who don't get out much and get all their info ONLY from the controlled mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah these dem lovers live in a cave no doubt,the fact they are STILl gullible even after all this time incredibly that the numbers are a complete joke as you beautifully said so well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that explanation is false. It’s not real. It’s an excuse invented by people so they don’t have to come to terms with the pandemic actually being bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it’s actually true and real.
> Your in denial mode afraid of the truth that the dems are destroying g this country and the world to fulfill bill Gates agenda to depopulate the world with a vaccine to fulfill the agenda the elites have had planned against us for decades now of population control. You dem lovers just don’t want to come to terms that it’s a hoax because it shatters your belief in the government and media that they don’t lie to us,lol
Click to expand...


It's not. It's a fringe conspiracy theory to avoid holding Trump accountable. It's not real. It's not true. It's fringe internet conspiracy bullshit. 

You're a fringe nutter. Might as well start telling us about the evils of 5G and fluoride in water supplies. Do you wear a tin foil hat? Does the CIA speak to you through your dental fillings?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dagosa said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, Biden said he was in the top half of his class, but he was near the bottom. But that's OK. Your standards are in sand
> 
> 
> 
> Are you surprised Biden and Trump are both liars?
> That's why I'm not voting for either corporate tool.
> You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously ? That’s like calling Mother Teresa and Hitler both Murderers.
> I suppose it makes some sound neutral to put TrumpHole and Biden at the same level, but TrumpHole has the blood of 200k on his hands. Biden’s entire family has been in service to others while Trump’s entire family  has been in stealing from others....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The kool-aid was apparently flowing freely last night ...
> 
> My favorite was how the Bidens have been in "service to others" when they are a crime family that sells American political favors to enrich themselves.  I'll pass on that "service."
> 
> Then there's your typical brainless crap that Trump is to blame for the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see being a liar, paying off hookers from stolen funds, hiring illegals, bankruptcy and cavorting with muderous third world dictators, recessions and incompetence  is your thing in determining a good president.  “Typical” GOP standards. Mexico will pay for it....sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you support guys who harass women like Biden, a rapist like Clinton and his enabler wife, the corrupt Biden crime family who used his office to enrich himself through his sons, tax cheats Daschle and all the other criminals in the Democrat party, Biden's racists comments and then whine that the GOP is crooked while you vote for the crooked Democrats, all anyone with brains can do is laugh at you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP is jealous because Clinton was one of the most successful presidents ever while getting head under a desk.
Click to expand...

What a fucking troll who loves mass murderers,and kills people off that know too. Much of his scandals.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

colfax_m said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been for the last several months?  I mean seriously, it's as if you people live in a cave. The numbers are a complete joke. A big fat LIE.  The way they've done that has been explained over and over and over.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking that the people who believe this BS are borderline senile senior citizens who don't get out much and get all their info ONLY from the controlled mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah these dem lovers live in a cave no doubt,the fact they are STILl gullible even after all this time incredibly that the numbers are a complete joke as you beautifully said so well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that explanation is false. It’s not real. It’s an excuse invented by people so they don’t have to come to terms with the pandemic actually being bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it’s actually true and real.
> Your in denial mode afraid of the truth that the dems are destroying g this country and the world to fulfill bill Gates agenda to depopulate the world with a vaccine to fulfill the agenda the elites have had planned against us for decades now of population control. You dem lovers just don’t want to come to terms that it’s a hoax because it shatters your belief in the government and media that they don’t lie to us,lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not. It's a fringe conspiracy theory to avoid holding Trump accountable. It's not real. It's not true. It's fringe internet conspiracy bullshit.
> 
> You're a fringe nutter. Might as well start telling us about the evils of 5G and fluoride in water supplies. Do you wear a tin foil hat? Does the CIA speak to you through your dental fillings?
Click to expand...

Your the tin foil hat wearer and fringe nutter,you ignore how  the cdchas even admitted they inflate the numbers,your so fucking stupid you are not even Aware how criminal Gates is wanted by India and Africa as a mass murderer with his phony vaccine that killed many children who’s parents even voiced against them having them have it,and you also prove what a stupid ass tin foil hat wearer you are believing the government over patriot pic doctors who have risked their careers and livilhoods to expose how the cdc is inflating the numbers ruining practically every death from the virus,your too East to checkmate and take to school,not even worth my time anymore,have fun trolling kid,I’m done with yahoo giving you the attention you crave.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does a government and society built by democrats fall apart so easily after a couple years of an independent such as trump, president?
> 
> Because Democrats build garbage.
> 
> Democrats can have motel 6, I want Trump's vision.
> 
> 
> 
> Vision ? He’s Intellectually BLIND.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your plan to stop the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus ? First we fire Trumps Fat Ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remarkably honest for you that the virus is just a partisan tool for you to Get Trump with.
> 
> Remember how you were just whining the GOP are bad people?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump Incompetence gets in the way at every turn. 10 of last 11 recessions ? Sure, you guys are real beauties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already failed with that lie.   You blamed W for a recession that started as he walked in the door.   Right there you fail.
> 
> I'm curious though, you have nothing but obvious vitriolic hatred for Trump that is beyond rational and you only post of your hatred.  I mean that's fine, but you won't influence anyone with that irrational hatred.   Wouldn't it make more sense to at least pretend you're not just a nut job?
Click to expand...

Boy did he ever fail with that lie that a recession started as soon as he walked into,the door,Clinton got the ball rolling on that with nafta that both him and bush sr were both in favor of,w got us in the worse recession sense the Great Depression. Uh he just expanded what slick will criminal got started.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> already failed with that lie. You blamed W for a recession that started as he walked in the door. Right there you fail.
> 
> 
> 
> Eight years as president for W and six with total control and Bush was too incompetent to fix the Clinton lead recession ? Yet, Trump takes credit from day one after Obama until his recession. You guys are the biggest bullshit artists in the history of bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> W didn't fix a recession that was caused before he was President proves that he's "incompetent."  Got it.
> 
> On another subject, you are supposed to sip the Kool-Aid, not dunk your head in it.  Just FYI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...don’t “ got it”. More pigeon shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got it perfectly fine.  W entered in late January.  We went into recession in March.   You don't blame Clinton because Democrat.   So W caused a recession in one month.   You're a brain dead lackey of the Democrat party.  Even they laugh at you when they see you coming.   Hey, here comes Dagosa.  He'll literally believe ANYTHING.  Watch this ...
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

Yeah another ducking braindead  non objective democrat lover,same as how pc can find no corruption in the gop he can’t with the dems,another one as stupid as the op.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does a government and society built by democrats fall apart so easily after a couple years of an independent such as trump, president?
> 
> Because Democrats build garbage.
> 
> Democrats can have motel 6, I want Trump's vision.
> 
> 
> 
> Vision ? He’s Intellectually BLIND.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your plan to stop the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The virus ? First we fire Trumps Fat Ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remarkably honest for you that the virus is just a partisan tool for you to Get Trump with.
> 
> Remember how you were just whining the GOP are bad people?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP party heads are bad people. The gop supporters, are stupid people. How many recessions and corpses  do you need  to prove it ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again your hypocrisy and double standards just reek
Click to expand...

You have noticed that as well huh,all common with the dem lovers.lol


----------



## georgephillip

LA RAM FAN said:


> You mean responding to a fake virus hoax george where the cdc inflating the numbers and the dem leaders concocted the hoax to take away our freedoms and libertys same as 9/11. Lol


*I'm still having trouble with a "choice" between two senile Boomers? If Trump loses in a landslide, Republicans may split into two separate parties. Hopefully, four years of Biden will have the same effect on Democrats in 2024?

If so, it would be a big win for 99% of Americans*

Why Do Americans Give Away So Much Control to Corporations? | Ralph Nader

"The American people own most of the wealth – private and public – and most of the information in the country. 

"The top one percent do not.

"The American people have most of the power in the country. 

"The top one percent do not.

*"These assertions may surprise you, because the top one percent and the giant corporations work overtime to control what you own. *

"This means they do not have to seize what you _own_ so long as their _control_ provides them with both riches and power over you."


----------



## colfax_m

LA RAM FAN said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been for the last several months?  I mean seriously, it's as if you people live in a cave. The numbers are a complete joke. A big fat LIE.  The way they've done that has been explained over and over and over.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking that the people who believe this BS are borderline senile senior citizens who don't get out much and get all their info ONLY from the controlled mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah these dem lovers live in a cave no doubt,the fact they are STILl gullible even after all this time incredibly that the numbers are a complete joke as you beautifully said so well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that explanation is false. It’s not real. It’s an excuse invented by people so they don’t have to come to terms with the pandemic actually being bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it’s actually true and real.
> Your in denial mode afraid of the truth that the dems are destroying g this country and the world to fulfill bill Gates agenda to depopulate the world with a vaccine to fulfill the agenda the elites have had planned against us for decades now of population control. You dem lovers just don’t want to come to terms that it’s a hoax because it shatters your belief in the government and media that they don’t lie to us,lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not. It's a fringe conspiracy theory to avoid holding Trump accountable. It's not real. It's not true. It's fringe internet conspiracy bullshit.
> 
> You're a fringe nutter. Might as well start telling us about the evils of 5G and fluoride in water supplies. Do you wear a tin foil hat? Does the CIA speak to you through your dental fillings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your the tin foil hat wearer and fringe nutter,you ignore how  the cdchas even admitted they inflate the numbers,your so fucking stupid you are not even Aware how criminal Gates is wanted by India and Africa as a mass murderer with his phony vaccine that killed many children who’s parents even voiced against them having them have it,and you also prove what a stupid ass tin foil hat wearer you are believing the government over patriot pic doctors who have risked their careers and livilhoods to expose how the cdc is inflating the numbers ruining practically every death from the virus,your too East to checkmate and take to school,not even worth my time anymore,have fun trolling kid,I’m done with yahoo giving you the attention you crave.
Click to expand...

Literally none of this is true. Nothing you wrote has any semblance to reality. It’s all internet conspiracies that have been perpetuated among the tin foil hat wearing nutters like yourself.


----------



## buttercup

colfax_m said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been for the last several months?  I mean seriously, it's as if you people live in a cave. The numbers are a complete joke. A big fat LIE.  The way they've done that has been explained over and over and over.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking that the people who believe this BS are borderline senile senior citizens who don't get out much and get all their info ONLY from the controlled mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah these dem lovers live in a cave no doubt,the fact they are STILl gullible even after all this time incredibly that the numbers are a complete joke as you beautifully said so well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that explanation is false. It’s not real. It’s an excuse invented by people so they don’t have to come to terms with the pandemic actually being bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it’s actually true and real.
> Your in denial mode afraid of the truth that the dems are destroying g this country and the world to fulfill bill Gates agenda to depopulate the world with a vaccine to fulfill the agenda the elites have had planned against us for decades now of population control. You dem lovers just don’t want to come to terms that it’s a hoax because it shatters your belief in the government and media that they don’t lie to us,lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not. It's a fringe conspiracy theory to avoid holding Trump accountable. It's not real. It's not true. It's fringe internet conspiracy bullshit.
> 
> You're a fringe nutter. Might as well start telling us about the evils of 5G and fluoride in water supplies. Do you wear a tin foil hat? Does the CIA speak to you through your dental fillings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your the tin foil hat wearer and fringe nutter,you ignore how  the cdchas even admitted they inflate the numbers,your so fucking stupid you are not even Aware how criminal Gates is wanted by India and Africa as a mass murderer with his phony vaccine that killed many children who’s parents even voiced against them having them have it,and you also prove what a stupid ass tin foil hat wearer you are believing the government over patriot pic doctors who have risked their careers and livilhoods to expose how the cdc is inflating the numbers ruining practically every death from the virus,your too East to checkmate and take to school,not even worth my time anymore,have fun trolling kid,I’m done with yahoo giving you the attention you crave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Literally none of this is true. Nothing you wrote has any semblance to reality. It’s all internet conspiracies that have been perpetuated among the tin foil hat wearing nutters like yourself.
Click to expand...


Turn off the idiot box.  Quit defending corrupt governments, big pharma and agenda-driven globalists.  You think you're so smart, but really, you have no idea how brainwashed you are.


----------



## Penelope

LA RAM FAN said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like the decades of peace after WWI
> 
> Came crashing down so easily 1939 and 1941
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could say it slower so you can understand. I stated that the Democrats have built this country for years, decades. They control the government, the bureaucracy. The Democrats have written the rules and regulations forever. I can go on and on. But even you, should get the point.
> 
> And all that the demoRats have built, was so weak, so fake, all garbage, that it comes crashing to an end in simple times of crisis?
> 
> From Flint, Detroit, Chicago, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Portland, and the list goes on. Cities that are destroyed or completely unsafe.
> 
> Rioting, human feces piled in the streets, homeless camps, whole neighborhoods destroyed.
> 
> Everything the demoRats take over and control, demoRats destroy.
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to respond to your stupid comment and reiterate how demoRats have destroyed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I live in Kansas. A state destroyed by republicans. The poorest states in the country are run by republicans. The first great depression was caused by republicans. We nearly had a second one due to republicans. Now we face a third one due to republicans. You talk about a few select right wing propaganda point cities. Flint Michigan was fucked up due to a decision by a republican governor. Republicans fuck up entire states and give them the control of the federal government they fuck up the entire country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mention Michigan,you DO realise don’t you that Michigan has become a facist shithole thanks to DEM leader Gretchen whitmere right,you ARE aware that every resident there wants to put a lighter to her and watch her die a slow painful death right? Not saying your wrong on flint michigan being fucked up by the corruption of a Republican governor,but same as the troll op,you seem to be as biased towards the dem party or as  political chic is towards the gop .lol
Click to expand...


No Whitmer has 62% favorable rating and may she have 6 more years.    Synder is also voting for Biden. MI is a beautiful state.


----------



## Penelope

buttercup said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been for the last several months?  I mean seriously, it's as if you people live in a cave. The numbers are a complete joke. A big fat LIE.  The way they've done that has been explained over and over and over.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking that the people who believe this BS are borderline senile senior citizens who don't get out much and get all their info ONLY from the controlled mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah these dem lovers live in a cave no doubt,the fact they are STILl gullible even after all this time incredibly that the numbers are a complete joke as you beautifully said so well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that explanation is false. It’s not real. It’s an excuse invented by people so they don’t have to come to terms with the pandemic actually being bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it’s actually true and real.
> Your in denial mode afraid of the truth that the dems are destroying g this country and the world to fulfill bill Gates agenda to depopulate the world with a vaccine to fulfill the agenda the elites have had planned against us for decades now of population control. You dem lovers just don’t want to come to terms that it’s a hoax because it shatters your belief in the government and media that they don’t lie to us,lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not. It's a fringe conspiracy theory to avoid holding Trump accountable. It's not real. It's not true. It's fringe internet conspiracy bullshit.
> 
> You're a fringe nutter. Might as well start telling us about the evils of 5G and fluoride in water supplies. Do you wear a tin foil hat? Does the CIA speak to you through your dental fillings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your the tin foil hat wearer and fringe nutter,you ignore how  the cdchas even admitted they inflate the numbers,your so fucking stupid you are not even Aware how criminal Gates is wanted by India and Africa as a mass murderer with his phony vaccine that killed many children who’s parents even voiced against them having them have it,and you also prove what a stupid ass tin foil hat wearer you are believing the government over patriot pic doctors who have risked their careers and livilhoods to expose how the cdc is inflating the numbers ruining practically every death from the virus,your too East to checkmate and take to school,not even worth my time anymore,have fun trolling kid,I’m done with yahoo giving you the attention you crave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Literally none of this is true. Nothing you wrote has any semblance to reality. It’s all internet conspiracies that have been perpetuated among the tin foil hat wearing nutters like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turn off the idiot box.  Quit defending corrupt governments, big pharma and agenda-driven globalists.  You think you're so smart, but really, you have no idea how brainwashed you are.
Click to expand...


 You heard the words of tramp himself, 

When did tramp know it and what did he know!!


----------



## Penelope

Tramp is a sociopath and he knew people were going to die and he didn't care.


----------



## buttercup

Penelope said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been for the last several months?  I mean seriously, it's as if you people live in a cave. The numbers are a complete joke. A big fat LIE.  The way they've done that has been explained over and over and over.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking that the people who believe this BS are borderline senile senior citizens who don't get out much and get all their info ONLY from the controlled mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah these dem lovers live in a cave no doubt,the fact they are STILl gullible even after all this time incredibly that the numbers are a complete joke as you beautifully said so well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that explanation is false. It’s not real. It’s an excuse invented by people so they don’t have to come to terms with the pandemic actually being bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it’s actually true and real.
> Your in denial mode afraid of the truth that the dems are destroying g this country and the world to fulfill bill Gates agenda to depopulate the world with a vaccine to fulfill the agenda the elites have had planned against us for decades now of population control. You dem lovers just don’t want to come to terms that it’s a hoax because it shatters your belief in the government and media that they don’t lie to us,lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not. It's a fringe conspiracy theory to avoid holding Trump accountable. It's not real. It's not true. It's fringe internet conspiracy bullshit.
> 
> You're a fringe nutter. Might as well start telling us about the evils of 5G and fluoride in water supplies. Do you wear a tin foil hat? Does the CIA speak to you through your dental fillings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your the tin foil hat wearer and fringe nutter,you ignore how  the cdchas even admitted they inflate the numbers,your so fucking stupid you are not even Aware how criminal Gates is wanted by India and Africa as a mass murderer with his phony vaccine that killed many children who’s parents even voiced against them having them have it,and you also prove what a stupid ass tin foil hat wearer you are believing the government over patriot pic doctors who have risked their careers and livilhoods to expose how the cdc is inflating the numbers ruining practically every death from the virus,your too East to checkmate and take to school,not even worth my time anymore,have fun trolling kid,I’m done with yahoo giving you the attention you crave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Literally none of this is true. Nothing you wrote has any semblance to reality. It’s all internet conspiracies that have been perpetuated among the tin foil hat wearing nutters like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turn off the idiot box.  Quit defending corrupt governments, big pharma and agenda-driven globalists.  You think you're so smart, but really, you have no idea how brainwashed you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You heard the words of tramp himself,
> 
> When did tramp know it and what did he know!!
Click to expand...


 I never said anything about "Tramp."


----------



## Arresmillao

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.



*
Only loser and suckers I know are pussygrabber's cult followers....*


----------



## Penelope

buttercup said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been for the last several months?  I mean seriously, it's as if you people live in a cave. The numbers are a complete joke. A big fat LIE.  The way they've done that has been explained over and over and over.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking that the people who believe this BS are borderline senile senior citizens who don't get out much and get all their info ONLY from the controlled mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah these dem lovers live in a cave no doubt,the fact they are STILl gullible even after all this time incredibly that the numbers are a complete joke as you beautifully said so well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that explanation is false. It’s not real. It’s an excuse invented by people so they don’t have to come to terms with the pandemic actually being bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it’s actually true and real.
> Your in denial mode afraid of the truth that the dems are destroying g this country and the world to fulfill bill Gates agenda to depopulate the world with a vaccine to fulfill the agenda the elites have had planned against us for decades now of population control. You dem lovers just don’t want to come to terms that it’s a hoax because it shatters your belief in the government and media that they don’t lie to us,lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not. It's a fringe conspiracy theory to avoid holding Trump accountable. It's not real. It's not true. It's fringe internet conspiracy bullshit.
> 
> You're a fringe nutter. Might as well start telling us about the evils of 5G and fluoride in water supplies. Do you wear a tin foil hat? Does the CIA speak to you through your dental fillings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your the tin foil hat wearer and fringe nutter,you ignore how  the cdchas even admitted they inflate the numbers,your so fucking stupid you are not even Aware how criminal Gates is wanted by India and Africa as a mass murderer with his phony vaccine that killed many children who’s parents even voiced against them having them have it,and you also prove what a stupid ass tin foil hat wearer you are believing the government over patriot pic doctors who have risked their careers and livilhoods to expose how the cdc is inflating the numbers ruining practically every death from the virus,your too East to checkmate and take to school,not even worth my time anymore,have fun trolling kid,I’m done with yahoo giving you the attention you crave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Literally none of this is true. Nothing you wrote has any semblance to reality. It’s all internet conspiracies that have been perpetuated among the tin foil hat wearing nutters like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turn off the idiot box.  Quit defending corrupt governments, big pharma and agenda-driven globalists.  You think you're so smart, but really, you have no idea how brainwashed you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You heard the words of tramp himself,
> 
> When did tramp know it and what did he know!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what you're talking about, I never said anything about "Tramp."
Click to expand...


Figure it out, when did tramp know it and what did he know??


----------



## Arresmillao

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes.  On tape this time.
> 
> Oh well, it won't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Kaileigh said it was out of context basically. Fact is no one really knew. Hell, we still don't really know. But I get your POV. If I were in his shoes I would not have locked down at all so I just have a different perspective.
Click to expand...



*You drank all the KoolAid stupid moron....



*


----------



## buttercup

Penelope said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been for the last several months?  I mean seriously, it's as if you people live in a cave. The numbers are a complete joke. A big fat LIE.  The way they've done that has been explained over and over and over.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking that the people who believe this BS are borderline senile senior citizens who don't get out much and get all their info ONLY from the controlled mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah these dem lovers live in a cave no doubt,the fact they are STILl gullible even after all this time incredibly that the numbers are a complete joke as you beautifully said so well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that explanation is false. It’s not real. It’s an excuse invented by people so they don’t have to come to terms with the pandemic actually being bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it’s actually true and real.
> Your in denial mode afraid of the truth that the dems are destroying g this country and the world to fulfill bill Gates agenda to depopulate the world with a vaccine to fulfill the agenda the elites have had planned against us for decades now of population control. You dem lovers just don’t want to come to terms that it’s a hoax because it shatters your belief in the government and media that they don’t lie to us,lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not. It's a fringe conspiracy theory to avoid holding Trump accountable. It's not real. It's not true. It's fringe internet conspiracy bullshit.
> 
> You're a fringe nutter. Might as well start telling us about the evils of 5G and fluoride in water supplies. Do you wear a tin foil hat? Does the CIA speak to you through your dental fillings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your the tin foil hat wearer and fringe nutter,you ignore how  the cdchas even admitted they inflate the numbers,your so fucking stupid you are not even Aware how criminal Gates is wanted by India and Africa as a mass murderer with his phony vaccine that killed many children who’s parents even voiced against them having them have it,and you also prove what a stupid ass tin foil hat wearer you are believing the government over patriot pic doctors who have risked their careers and livilhoods to expose how the cdc is inflating the numbers ruining practically every death from the virus,your too East to checkmate and take to school,not even worth my time anymore,have fun trolling kid,I’m done with yahoo giving you the attention you crave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Literally none of this is true. Nothing you wrote has any semblance to reality. It’s all internet conspiracies that have been perpetuated among the tin foil hat wearing nutters like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turn off the idiot box.  Quit defending corrupt governments, big pharma and agenda-driven globalists.  You think you're so smart, but really, you have no idea how brainwashed you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You heard the words of tramp himself,
> 
> When did tramp know it and what did he know!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what you're talking about, I never said anything about "Tramp."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Figure it out, when did tramp know it and what did he know??
Click to expand...


I don't care what Trump said or didn't say, I have said from the start that he's 'one of them.'  He's part of this whole thing.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Arresmillao said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes.  On tape this time.
> 
> Oh well, it won't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Kaileigh said it was out of context basically. Fact is no one really knew. Hell, we still don't really know. But I get your POV. If I were in his shoes I would not have locked down at all so I just have a different perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *You drank all the KoolAid stupid moron....
> 
> View attachment 390719*
Click to expand...

You complain a lot. You’re like a little bitch.


----------



## colfax_m

buttercup said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been for the last several months?  I mean seriously, it's as if you people live in a cave. The numbers are a complete joke. A big fat LIE.  The way they've done that has been explained over and over and over.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking that the people who believe this BS are borderline senile senior citizens who don't get out much and get all their info ONLY from the controlled mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah these dem lovers live in a cave no doubt,the fact they are STILl gullible even after all this time incredibly that the numbers are a complete joke as you beautifully said so well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that explanation is false. It’s not real. It’s an excuse invented by people so they don’t have to come to terms with the pandemic actually being bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it’s actually true and real.
> Your in denial mode afraid of the truth that the dems are destroying g this country and the world to fulfill bill Gates agenda to depopulate the world with a vaccine to fulfill the agenda the elites have had planned against us for decades now of population control. You dem lovers just don’t want to come to terms that it’s a hoax because it shatters your belief in the government and media that they don’t lie to us,lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not. It's a fringe conspiracy theory to avoid holding Trump accountable. It's not real. It's not true. It's fringe internet conspiracy bullshit.
> 
> You're a fringe nutter. Might as well start telling us about the evils of 5G and fluoride in water supplies. Do you wear a tin foil hat? Does the CIA speak to you through your dental fillings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your the tin foil hat wearer and fringe nutter,you ignore how  the cdchas even admitted they inflate the numbers,your so fucking stupid you are not even Aware how criminal Gates is wanted by India and Africa as a mass murderer with his phony vaccine that killed many children who’s parents even voiced against them having them have it,and you also prove what a stupid ass tin foil hat wearer you are believing the government over patriot pic doctors who have risked their careers and livilhoods to expose how the cdc is inflating the numbers ruining practically every death from the virus,your too East to checkmate and take to school,not even worth my time anymore,have fun trolling kid,I’m done with yahoo giving you the attention you crave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Literally none of this is true. Nothing you wrote has any semblance to reality. It’s all internet conspiracies that have been perpetuated among the tin foil hat wearing nutters like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turn off the idiot box.  Quit defending corrupt governments, big pharma and agenda-driven globalists.  You think you're so smart, but really, you have no idea how brainwashed you are.
Click to expand...

Okay. Where do you get your brilliant information from?


----------



## buttercup

colfax_m said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been for the last several months?  I mean seriously, it's as if you people live in a cave. The numbers are a complete joke. A big fat LIE.  The way they've done that has been explained over and over and over.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking that the people who believe this BS are borderline senile senior citizens who don't get out much and get all their info ONLY from the controlled mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah these dem lovers live in a cave no doubt,the fact they are STILl gullible even after all this time incredibly that the numbers are a complete joke as you beautifully said so well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that explanation is false. It’s not real. It’s an excuse invented by people so they don’t have to come to terms with the pandemic actually being bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it’s actually true and real.
> Your in denial mode afraid of the truth that the dems are destroying g this country and the world to fulfill bill Gates agenda to depopulate the world with a vaccine to fulfill the agenda the elites have had planned against us for decades now of population control. You dem lovers just don’t want to come to terms that it’s a hoax because it shatters your belief in the government and media that they don’t lie to us,lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not. It's a fringe conspiracy theory to avoid holding Trump accountable. It's not real. It's not true. It's fringe internet conspiracy bullshit.
> 
> You're a fringe nutter. Might as well start telling us about the evils of 5G and fluoride in water supplies. Do you wear a tin foil hat? Does the CIA speak to you through your dental fillings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your the tin foil hat wearer and fringe nutter,you ignore how  the cdchas even admitted they inflate the numbers,your so fucking stupid you are not even Aware how criminal Gates is wanted by India and Africa as a mass murderer with his phony vaccine that killed many children who’s parents even voiced against them having them have it,and you also prove what a stupid ass tin foil hat wearer you are believing the government over patriot pic doctors who have risked their careers and livilhoods to expose how the cdc is inflating the numbers ruining practically every death from the virus,your too East to checkmate and take to school,not even worth my time anymore,have fun trolling kid,I’m done with yahoo giving you the attention you crave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Literally none of this is true. Nothing you wrote has any semblance to reality. It’s all internet conspiracies that have been perpetuated among the tin foil hat wearing nutters like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turn off the idiot box.  Quit defending corrupt governments, big pharma and agenda-driven globalists.  You think you're so smart, but really, you have no idea how brainwashed you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Where do you get your brilliant information from?
Click to expand...


It's not "brilliant" it's just the reality.  And there isn't any one place, it's paying attention over the last 8 months.


----------



## colfax_m

buttercup said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been for the last several months?  I mean seriously, it's as if you people live in a cave. The numbers are a complete joke. A big fat LIE.  The way they've done that has been explained over and over and over.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking that the people who believe this BS are borderline senile senior citizens who don't get out much and get all their info ONLY from the controlled mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah these dem lovers live in a cave no doubt,the fact they are STILl gullible even after all this time incredibly that the numbers are a complete joke as you beautifully said so well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that explanation is false. It’s not real. It’s an excuse invented by people so they don’t have to come to terms with the pandemic actually being bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it’s actually true and real.
> Your in denial mode afraid of the truth that the dems are destroying g this country and the world to fulfill bill Gates agenda to depopulate the world with a vaccine to fulfill the agenda the elites have had planned against us for decades now of population control. You dem lovers just don’t want to come to terms that it’s a hoax because it shatters your belief in the government and media that they don’t lie to us,lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not. It's a fringe conspiracy theory to avoid holding Trump accountable. It's not real. It's not true. It's fringe internet conspiracy bullshit.
> 
> You're a fringe nutter. Might as well start telling us about the evils of 5G and fluoride in water supplies. Do you wear a tin foil hat? Does the CIA speak to you through your dental fillings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your the tin foil hat wearer and fringe nutter,you ignore how  the cdchas even admitted they inflate the numbers,your so fucking stupid you are not even Aware how criminal Gates is wanted by India and Africa as a mass murderer with his phony vaccine that killed many children who’s parents even voiced against them having them have it,and you also prove what a stupid ass tin foil hat wearer you are believing the government over patriot pic doctors who have risked their careers and livilhoods to expose how the cdc is inflating the numbers ruining practically every death from the virus,your too East to checkmate and take to school,not even worth my time anymore,have fun trolling kid,I’m done with yahoo giving you the attention you crave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Literally none of this is true. Nothing you wrote has any semblance to reality. It’s all internet conspiracies that have been perpetuated among the tin foil hat wearing nutters like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turn off the idiot box.  Quit defending corrupt governments, big pharma and agenda-driven globalists.  You think you're so smart, but really, you have no idea how brainwashed you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Where do you get your brilliant information from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not "brilliant" it's just the reality.  And there isn't any one place, it's paying attention over the last 8 months.
Click to expand...

Give me some examples.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Arresmillao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes.  On tape this time.
> 
> Oh well, it won't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Kaileigh said it was out of context basically. Fact is no one really knew. Hell, we still don't really know. But I get your POV. If I were in his shoes I would not have locked down at all so I just have a different perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *You drank all the KoolAid stupid moron....
> 
> View attachment 390719*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You complain a lot. You’re like a little bitch.
Click to expand...

So does Trump but it ain’t going to stop you from voting for that little bitch.


----------



## buttercup

colfax_m said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been for the last several months?  I mean seriously, it's as if you people live in a cave. The numbers are a complete joke. A big fat LIE.  The way they've done that has been explained over and over and over.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking that the people who believe this BS are borderline senile senior citizens who don't get out much and get all their info ONLY from the controlled mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah these dem lovers live in a cave no doubt,the fact they are STILl gullible even after all this time incredibly that the numbers are a complete joke as you beautifully said so well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that explanation is false. It’s not real. It’s an excuse invented by people so they don’t have to come to terms with the pandemic actually being bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it’s actually true and real.
> Your in denial mode afraid of the truth that the dems are destroying g this country and the world to fulfill bill Gates agenda to depopulate the world with a vaccine to fulfill the agenda the elites have had planned against us for decades now of population control. You dem lovers just don’t want to come to terms that it’s a hoax because it shatters your belief in the government and media that they don’t lie to us,lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not. It's a fringe conspiracy theory to avoid holding Trump accountable. It's not real. It's not true. It's fringe internet conspiracy bullshit.
> 
> You're a fringe nutter. Might as well start telling us about the evils of 5G and fluoride in water supplies. Do you wear a tin foil hat? Does the CIA speak to you through your dental fillings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your the tin foil hat wearer and fringe nutter,you ignore how  the cdchas even admitted they inflate the numbers,your so fucking stupid you are not even Aware how criminal Gates is wanted by India and Africa as a mass murderer with his phony vaccine that killed many children who’s parents even voiced against them having them have it,and you also prove what a stupid ass tin foil hat wearer you are believing the government over patriot pic doctors who have risked their careers and livilhoods to expose how the cdc is inflating the numbers ruining practically every death from the virus,your too East to checkmate and take to school,not even worth my time anymore,have fun trolling kid,I’m done with yahoo giving you the attention you crave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Literally none of this is true. Nothing you wrote has any semblance to reality. It’s all internet conspiracies that have been perpetuated among the tin foil hat wearing nutters like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turn off the idiot box.  Quit defending corrupt governments, big pharma and agenda-driven globalists.  You think you're so smart, but really, you have no idea how brainwashed you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Where do you get your brilliant information from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not "brilliant" it's just the reality.  And there isn't any one place, it's paying attention over the last 8 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me some examples.
Click to expand...


You're asking me to catch you up on the last 8 or 9 months.  It's not my job to do your homework for you.  If you have read my posts here, I have gone over this stuff repeatedly, in tons of posts.

So obviously I'm not going to cover everything in one or two paragraphs, but for starters, the official numbers are a total joke for numerous reasons.  For one, they have been counting "presumed" and "probable" covid-19 deaths in the death count. That is not my opinion, that's straight from the horses' mouth:

_When determining whether COVID–19 played a role in the cause of death, follow the CDC clinical criteria for evaluating a person under investigation for COVID–19 and, where possible, conduct appropriate laboratory testing using guidance provided by CDC or local health authorities. More information on CDC recommendations for reporting, testing, and specimen collection, including postmortem testing, is available from: __https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-nCoV/hcp/clinical-criteria.html__ and __https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/hcp/guidance-postmortem-specimens.html__….In cases where a definite diagnosis of COVID–19 cannot be made, but it is suspected or likely (e.g., the circumstances are compelling within a reasonable degree of certainty), *it is acceptable to report COVID–19 on a death certificate as “probable” or “presumed.”* In these instances, certifiers should use their best clinical judgement in determining if a COVID–19 infection was likely. However, please note that testing for COVID–19 should be conducted whenever possible. (p.2) _​
Secondly, they have openly admitted to counting OTHER deaths, from clear alternate causes as covid-19 deaths, if the person allegedly tested positive.


The problem with that is that the testing itself is totally unreliable, especially depending on the type of test. (Again, not my opinion, numerous doctors have talked about that, and you can also read the CDC's own writings on that one too.)

Also, there is a financial incentive for hospitals to diagnose covid-19 patients, and an even bigger incentive if they're put on a respirator.

And another thing you seem blissfully unaware of is the NUMEROUS draconian agendas attached to this "pandemic." These are not new agendas that came about because of covid-19,  but globalist agendas that have been in the works for a long time, that just needed the right pretext.  As my sig says, corrupt governments constantly use fear and "crises" as their best tool for manipulating the public to go along with just about anything, and to bring about their agendas, that they otherwise would not be able to bring about.  This is classic Problem - Reaction -Solution.  If you don't know what that is, look into it.  That is a tactic they use over and over again, because it has worked so well in the past, and it will continue to work until people wake up and realize that it's a manipulative tactic used constantly for bringing about political agendas.

There's so much more to be said, far too much to cover in a few paragraphs. My advice is to turn off the TV, and open your eyes to what is actually going on in the world, because everything that is happening is eventually going to affect ALL of us, regardless of political affiliation.  If you enjoy medical tyranny, an authoritarian police state type of government, massive surveillance, the destruction of our country as we know it, and eventually the NWO, then by all means continue to cheerlead for the criminals behind this scam.


----------



## katsteve2012

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing proven by him, of all people who own a 757 jet, is that he was the beneficary of his daddies wealth, (estimated to be over 400 million) which some have speculated was obtained through tax fraud as well as other questionable endeavors.
> 
> If he was truly a self made billionaire(like Warren Buffet, or even his little pet ass licker, Krazy Kanye) with a proven track record of building and sustaining new businesses or turning distressed businesses into profitable ventures , then his self proclaimed business acumen could be taken seriously. By accident of birth, he was spit out with a 24k gold spoon stuck in his fat ass.
> 
> 
> 
> This FALSE line has been uttered by Democrats a million times, and refuted 10 times that much.   Lots of people were born to rich parents. They were not still rich at the age of 74. Or even 30.
> 
> Trump inherited some money when his father died in 1999, but it was insignificant and small, relative to the multibillion $$$ fortune he had already amassed by that time, on his own.
> 
> When his father died, Trump was already 53 years old, and had been a multibillionaire for decades.
Click to expand...


That statement has been highly questioned by credible  money management experts for years.

Since you are a gullible, blindly loyal Trump worshipper, you  refuse to acknowledge that the true valuation of his net  worth has been a mystery long prior to 1999.

He has fought with Forbes for years over their estimate of his actual net worth wealth, and since no one truly knows the extent of his tax liabilities, the only barometer there is to gauge his wealth are public records, which do not support his claim of being a  "multi billionaire" for the duration of time that he and his sheep like you claim.


----------



## colfax_m

buttercup said:


> You're asking me to catch you up on the last 8 or 9 months.


Actually I was just asking for a couple of places to get information that you approve of. I doubt you’re randomly watching the Dr Ezike’s press conferences. You saw that video posted somewhere else. Where was it?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

buttercup said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been for the last several months?  I mean seriously, it's as if you people live in a cave. The numbers are a complete joke. A big fat LIE.  The way they've done that has been explained over and over and over.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking that the people who believe this BS are borderline senile senior citizens who don't get out much and get all their info ONLY from the controlled mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah these dem lovers live in a cave no doubt,the fact they are STILl gullible even after all this time incredibly that the numbers are a complete joke as you beautifully said so well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that explanation is false. It’s not real. It’s an excuse invented by people so they don’t have to come to terms with the pandemic actually being bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it’s actually true and real.
> Your in denial mode afraid of the truth that the dems are destroying g this country and the world to fulfill bill Gates agenda to depopulate the world with a vaccine to fulfill the agenda the elites have had planned against us for decades now of population control. You dem lovers just don’t want to come to terms that it’s a hoax because it shatters your belief in the government and media that they don’t lie to us,lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not. It's a fringe conspiracy theory to avoid holding Trump accountable. It's not real. It's not true. It's fringe internet conspiracy bullshit.
> 
> You're a fringe nutter. Might as well start telling us about the evils of 5G and fluoride in water supplies. Do you wear a tin foil hat? Does the CIA speak to you through your dental fillings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your the tin foil hat wearer and fringe nutter,you ignore how  the cdchas even admitted they inflate the numbers,your so fucking stupid you are not even Aware how criminal Gates is wanted by India and Africa as a mass murderer with his phony vaccine that killed many children who’s parents even voiced against them having them have it,and you also prove what a stupid ass tin foil hat wearer you are believing the government over patriot pic doctors who have risked their careers and livilhoods to expose how the cdc is inflating the numbers ruining practically every death from the virus,your too East to checkmate and take to school,not even worth my time anymore,have fun trolling kid,I’m done with yahoo giving you the attention you crave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Literally none of this is true. Nothing you wrote has any semblance to reality. It’s all internet conspiracies that have been perpetuated among the tin foil hat wearing nutters like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turn off the idiot box.  Quit defending corrupt governments, big pharma and agenda-driven globalists.  You think you're so smart, but really, you have no idea how brainwashed you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Where do you get your brilliant information from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not "brilliant" it's just the reality.  And there isn't any one place, it's paying attention over the last 8 months.
Click to expand...

Yep,just like op troll,something he obviously has not. Done


----------



## LA RAM FAN

buttercup said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been for the last several months?  I mean seriously, it's as if you people live in a cave. The numbers are a complete joke. A big fat LIE.  The way they've done that has been explained over and over and over.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking that the people who believe this BS are borderline senile senior citizens who don't get out much and get all their info ONLY from the controlled mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah these dem lovers live in a cave no doubt,the fact they are STILl gullible even after all this time incredibly that the numbers are a complete joke as you beautifully said so well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that explanation is false. It’s not real. It’s an excuse invented by people so they don’t have to come to terms with the pandemic actually being bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it’s actually true and real.
> Your in denial mode afraid of the truth that the dems are destroying g this country and the world to fulfill bill Gates agenda to depopulate the world with a vaccine to fulfill the agenda the elites have had planned against us for decades now of population control. You dem lovers just don’t want to come to terms that it’s a hoax because it shatters your belief in the government and media that they don’t lie to us,lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not. It's a fringe conspiracy theory to avoid holding Trump accountable. It's not real. It's not true. It's fringe internet conspiracy bullshit.
> 
> You're a fringe nutter. Might as well start telling us about the evils of 5G and fluoride in water supplies. Do you wear a tin foil hat? Does the CIA speak to you through your dental fillings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your the tin foil hat wearer and fringe nutter,you ignore how  the cdchas even admitted they inflate the numbers,your so fucking stupid you are not even Aware how criminal Gates is wanted by India and Africa as a mass murderer with his phony vaccine that killed many children who’s parents even voiced against them having them have it,and you also prove what a stupid ass tin foil hat wearer you are believing the government over patriot pic doctors who have risked their careers and livilhoods to expose how the cdc is inflating the numbers ruining practically every death from the virus,your too East to checkmate and take to school,not even worth my time anymore,have fun trolling kid,I’m done with yahoo giving you the attention you crave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Literally none of this is true. Nothing you wrote has any semblance to reality. It’s all internet conspiracies that have been perpetuated among the tin foil hat wearing nutters like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turn off the idiot box.  Quit defending corrupt governments, big pharma and agenda-driven globalists.  You think you're so smart, but really, you have no idea how brainwashed you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Where do you get your brilliant information from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not "brilliant" it's just the reality.  And there isn't any one place, it's paying attention over the last 8 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me some examples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're asking me to catch you up on the last 8 or 9 months.  It's not my job to do your homework for you.  If you have read my posts here, I have gone over this stuff repeatedly, in tons of posts.
> 
> So obviously I'm not going to cover everything in one or two paragraphs, but for starters, the official numbers are a total joke for numerous reasons.  For one, they have been counting "presumed" and "probable" covid-19 deaths in the death count. That is not my opinion, that's straight from the horses' mouth:
> 
> _When determining whether COVID–19 played a role in the cause of death, follow the CDC clinical criteria for evaluating a person under investigation for COVID–19 and, where possible, conduct appropriate laboratory testing using guidance provided by CDC or local health authorities. More information on CDC recommendations for reporting, testing, and specimen collection, including postmortem testing, is available from: __https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-nCoV/hcp/clinical-criteria.html__ and __https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/hcp/guidance-postmortem-specimens.html__….In cases where a definite diagnosis of COVID–19 cannot be made, but it is suspected or likely (e.g., the circumstances are compelling within a reasonable degree of certainty), *it is acceptable to report COVID–19 on a death certificate as “probable” or “presumed.”* In these instances, certifiers should use their best clinical judgement in determining if a COVID–19 infection was likely. However, please note that testing for COVID–19 should be conducted whenever possible. (p.2) _​
> Secondly, they have openly admitted to counting OTHER deaths, from clear alternate causes as covid-19 deaths, if the person allegedly tested positive.
> 
> 
> The problem with that is that the testing itself is totally unreliable, especially depending on the type of test. (Again, not my opinion, numerous doctors have talked about that, and you can also read the CDC's own writings on that one too.)
> 
> Also, there is a financial incentive for hospitals to diagnose covid-19 patients, and an even bigger incentive if they're put on a respirator.
> 
> And another thing you seem blissfully unaware of is the NUMEROUS draconian agendas attached to this "pandemic." These are not new agendas that came about because of covid-19,  but globalist agendas that have been in the works for a long time, that just needed the right pretext.  As my sig says, corrupt governments constantly use fear and "crises" as their best tool for manipulating the public to go along with just about anything, and to bring about their agendas, that they otherwise would not be able to bring about.  This is classic Problem - Reaction -Solution.  If you don't know what that is, look into it.  That is a tactic they use over and over again, because it has worked so well in the past, and it will continue to work until people wake up and realize that it's a manipulative tactic used constantly for bringing about political agendas.
> 
> There's so much more to be said, far too much to cover in a few paragraphs. My advice is to turn off the TV, and open your eyes to what is actually going on in the world, because everything that is happening is eventually going to affect ALL of us, regardless of political affiliation.  If you enjoy medical tyranny, an authoritarian police state type of government, massive surveillance, the destruction of our country as we know it, and eventually the NWO, then by all means continue to cheerlead for the criminals behind this scam.
Click to expand...

You totally checkmated him and took him to school,now it’s time for you to educate the next brainwashed sheep dem lover.move on to that one as I have.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Penelope said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like the decades of peace after WWI
> 
> Came crashing down so easily 1939 and 1941
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could say it slower so you can understand. I stated that the Democrats have built this country for years, decades. They control the government, the bureaucracy. The Democrats have written the rules and regulations forever. I can go on and on. But even you, should get the point.
> 
> And all that the demoRats have built, was so weak, so fake, all garbage, that it comes crashing to an end in simple times of crisis?
> 
> From Flint, Detroit, Chicago, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Portland, and the list goes on. Cities that are destroyed or completely unsafe.
> 
> Rioting, human feces piled in the streets, homeless camps, whole neighborhoods destroyed.
> 
> Everything the demoRats take over and control, demoRats destroy.
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to respond to your stupid comment and reiterate how demoRats have destroyed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I live in Kansas. A state destroyed by republicans. The poorest states in the country are run by republicans. The first great depression was caused by republicans. We nearly had a second one due to republicans. Now we face a third one due to republicans. You talk about a few select right wing propaganda point cities. Flint Michigan was fucked up due to a decision by a republican governor. Republicans fuck up entire states and give them the control of the federal government they fuck up the entire country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mention Michigan,you DO realise don’t you that Michigan has become a facist shithole thanks to DEM leader Gretchen whitmere right,you ARE aware that every resident there wants to put a lighter to her and watch her die a slow painful death right? Not saying your wrong on flint michigan being fucked up by the corruption of a Republican governor,but same as the troll op,you seem to be as biased towards the dem party or as  political chic is towards the gop .lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Whitmer has 62% favorable rating and may she have 6 more years.    Synder is also voting for Biden. MI is a beautiful state.
Click to expand...

Your blind trust in the media is astounding,you have ever spoke to one Michigander obviously.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Penelope said:


> Tramp is a sociopath and he knew people were going to die and he didn't care.


Great fairy tale still clinging to the hoax virus the elite have brainwashed you into believing.lol


----------



## colfax_m

LA RAM FAN said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been for the last several months?  I mean seriously, it's as if you people live in a cave. The numbers are a complete joke. A big fat LIE.  The way they've done that has been explained over and over and over.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking that the people who believe this BS are borderline senile senior citizens who don't get out much and get all their info ONLY from the controlled mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah these dem lovers live in a cave no doubt,the fact they are STILl gullible even after all this time incredibly that the numbers are a complete joke as you beautifully said so well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that explanation is false. It’s not real. It’s an excuse invented by people so they don’t have to come to terms with the pandemic actually being bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it’s actually true and real.
> Your in denial mode afraid of the truth that the dems are destroying g this country and the world to fulfill bill Gates agenda to depopulate the world with a vaccine to fulfill the agenda the elites have had planned against us for decades now of population control. You dem lovers just don’t want to come to terms that it’s a hoax because it shatters your belief in the government and media that they don’t lie to us,lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not. It's a fringe conspiracy theory to avoid holding Trump accountable. It's not real. It's not true. It's fringe internet conspiracy bullshit.
> 
> You're a fringe nutter. Might as well start telling us about the evils of 5G and fluoride in water supplies. Do you wear a tin foil hat? Does the CIA speak to you through your dental fillings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your the tin foil hat wearer and fringe nutter,you ignore how  the cdchas even admitted they inflate the numbers,your so fucking stupid you are not even Aware how criminal Gates is wanted by India and Africa as a mass murderer with his phony vaccine that killed many children who’s parents even voiced against them having them have it,and you also prove what a stupid ass tin foil hat wearer you are believing the government over patriot pic doctors who have risked their careers and livilhoods to expose how the cdc is inflating the numbers ruining practically every death from the virus,your too East to checkmate and take to school,not even worth my time anymore,have fun trolling kid,I’m done with yahoo giving you the attention you crave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Literally none of this is true. Nothing you wrote has any semblance to reality. It’s all internet conspiracies that have been perpetuated among the tin foil hat wearing nutters like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turn off the idiot box.  Quit defending corrupt governments, big pharma and agenda-driven globalists.  You think you're so smart, but really, you have no idea how brainwashed you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Where do you get your brilliant information from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not "brilliant" it's just the reality.  And there isn't any one place, it's paying attention over the last 8 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep,just like op troll,something he obviously has not. Done
Click to expand...

Oh, dear. I don’t think a tin foil hat wearing nutter like yourself has any room telling people what reality is like.


----------



## colfax_m

LA RAM FAN said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like the decades of peace after WWI
> 
> Came crashing down so easily 1939 and 1941
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could say it slower so you can understand. I stated that the Democrats have built this country for years, decades. They control the government, the bureaucracy. The Democrats have written the rules and regulations forever. I can go on and on. But even you, should get the point.
> 
> And all that the demoRats have built, was so weak, so fake, all garbage, that it comes crashing to an end in simple times of crisis?
> 
> From Flint, Detroit, Chicago, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Portland, and the list goes on. Cities that are destroyed or completely unsafe.
> 
> Rioting, human feces piled in the streets, homeless camps, whole neighborhoods destroyed.
> 
> Everything the demoRats take over and control, demoRats destroy.
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to respond to your stupid comment and reiterate how demoRats have destroyed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I live in Kansas. A state destroyed by republicans. The poorest states in the country are run by republicans. The first great depression was caused by republicans. We nearly had a second one due to republicans. Now we face a third one due to republicans. You talk about a few select right wing propaganda point cities. Flint Michigan was fucked up due to a decision by a republican governor. Republicans fuck up entire states and give them the control of the federal government they fuck up the entire country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mention Michigan,you DO realise don’t you that Michigan has become a facist shithole thanks to DEM leader Gretchen whitmere right,you ARE aware that every resident there wants to put a lighter to her and watch her die a slow painful death right? Not saying your wrong on flint michigan being fucked up by the corruption of a Republican governor,but same as the troll op,you seem to be as biased towards the dem party or as  political chic is towards the gop .lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Whitmer has 62% favorable rating and may she have 6 more years.    Synder is also voting for Biden. MI is a beautiful state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your blind trust in the media is astounding,you have ever spoke to one Michigander obviously.
Click to expand...

Who do you believe? Where do you get your information?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

buttercup said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been for the last several months?  I mean seriously, it's as if you people live in a cave. The numbers are a complete joke. A big fat LIE.  The way they've done that has been explained over and over and over.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking that the people who believe this BS are borderline senile senior citizens who don't get out much and get all their info ONLY from the controlled mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah these dem lovers live in a cave no doubt,the fact they are STILl gullible even after all this time incredibly that the numbers are a complete joke as you beautifully said so well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that explanation is false. It’s not real. It’s an excuse invented by people so they don’t have to come to terms with the pandemic actually being bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it’s actually true and real.
> Your in denial mode afraid of the truth that the dems are destroying g this country and the world to fulfill bill Gates agenda to depopulate the world with a vaccine to fulfill the agenda the elites have had planned against us for decades now of population control. You dem lovers just don’t want to come to terms that it’s a hoax because it shatters your belief in the government and media that they don’t lie to us,lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not. It's a fringe conspiracy theory to avoid holding Trump accountable. It's not real. It's not true. It's fringe internet conspiracy bullshit.
> 
> You're a fringe nutter. Might as well start telling us about the evils of 5G and fluoride in water supplies. Do you wear a tin foil hat? Does the CIA speak to you through your dental fillings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your the tin foil hat wearer and fringe nutter,you ignore how  the cdchas even admitted they inflate the numbers,your so fucking stupid you are not even Aware how criminal Gates is wanted by India and Africa as a mass murderer with his phony vaccine that killed many children who’s parents even voiced against them having them have it,and you also prove what a stupid ass tin foil hat wearer you are believing the government over patriot pic doctors who have risked their careers and livilhoods to expose how the cdc is inflating the numbers ruining practically every death from the virus,your too East to checkmate and take to school,not even worth my time anymore,have fun trolling kid,I’m done with yahoo giving you the attention you crave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Literally none of this is true. Nothing you wrote has any semblance to reality. It’s all internet conspiracies that have been perpetuated among the tin foil hat wearing nutters like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turn off the idiot box.  Quit defending corrupt governments, big pharma and agenda-driven globalists.  You think you're so smart, but really, you have no idea how brainwashed you are.
Click to expand...

Your logic and common sense with pesky facts there will never sink in with him obviously.lol  I’m with you,I don’t care what trump said,I have said too many times to remember I same as you am it a trump suppporterbut at the same time I am not the fool these idiots are who think biden is the answer who went along with the corruption of Obama a fact they keep evading.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

colfax_m said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like the decades of peace after WWI
> 
> Came crashing down so easily 1939 and 1941
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could say it slower so you can understand. I stated that the Democrats have built this country for years, decades. They control the government, the bureaucracy. The Democrats have written the rules and regulations forever. I can go on and on. But even you, should get the point.
> 
> And all that the demoRats have built, was so weak, so fake, all garbage, that it comes crashing to an end in simple times of crisis?
> 
> From Flint, Detroit, Chicago, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Portland, and the list goes on. Cities that are destroyed or completely unsafe.
> 
> Rioting, human feces piled in the streets, homeless camps, whole neighborhoods destroyed.
> 
> Everything the demoRats take over and control, demoRats destroy.
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to respond to your stupid comment and reiterate how demoRats have destroyed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I live in Kansas. A state destroyed by republicans. The poorest states in the country are run by republicans. The first great depression was caused by republicans. We nearly had a second one due to republicans. Now we face a third one due to republicans. You talk about a few select right wing propaganda point cities. Flint Michigan was fucked up due to a decision by a republican governor. Republicans fuck up entire states and give them the control of the federal government they fuck up the entire country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mention Michigan,you DO realise don’t you that Michigan has become a facist shithole thanks to DEM leader Gretchen whitmere right,you ARE aware that every resident there wants to put a lighter to her and watch her die a slow painful death right? Not saying your wrong on flint michigan being fucked up by the corruption of a Republican governor,but same as the troll op,you seem to be as biased towards the dem party or as  political chic is towards the gop .lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Whitmer has 62% favorable rating and may she have 6 more years.    Synder is also voting for Biden. MI is a beautiful state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your blind trust in the media is astounding,you have ever spoke to one Michigander obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who do you believe? Where do you get your information?
Click to expand...

Go Way troll I have no time g
For kids,I said I’m done with your trolling.


----------



## colfax_m

LA RAM FAN said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like the decades of peace after WWI
> 
> Came crashing down so easily 1939 and 1941
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could say it slower so you can understand. I stated that the Democrats have built this country for years, decades. They control the government, the bureaucracy. The Democrats have written the rules and regulations forever. I can go on and on. But even you, should get the point.
> 
> And all that the demoRats have built, was so weak, so fake, all garbage, that it comes crashing to an end in simple times of crisis?
> 
> From Flint, Detroit, Chicago, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Portland, and the list goes on. Cities that are destroyed or completely unsafe.
> 
> Rioting, human feces piled in the streets, homeless camps, whole neighborhoods destroyed.
> 
> Everything the demoRats take over and control, demoRats destroy.
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to respond to your stupid comment and reiterate how demoRats have destroyed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I live in Kansas. A state destroyed by republicans. The poorest states in the country are run by republicans. The first great depression was caused by republicans. We nearly had a second one due to republicans. Now we face a third one due to republicans. You talk about a few select right wing propaganda point cities. Flint Michigan was fucked up due to a decision by a republican governor. Republicans fuck up entire states and give them the control of the federal government they fuck up the entire country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mention Michigan,you DO realise don’t you that Michigan has become a facist shithole thanks to DEM leader Gretchen whitmere right,you ARE aware that every resident there wants to put a lighter to her and watch her die a slow painful death right? Not saying your wrong on flint michigan being fucked up by the corruption of a Republican governor,but same as the troll op,you seem to be as biased towards the dem party or as  political chic is towards the gop .lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Whitmer has 62% favorable rating and may she have 6 more years.    Synder is also voting for Biden. MI is a beautiful state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your blind trust in the media is astounding,you have ever spoke to one Michigander obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who do you believe? Where do you get your information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go Way troll I have no time g
> For kids,I said I’m done with your trolling.
Click to expand...


How often do you watch Alex Jones? Browse 4chan? Maybe you're more casual and just read random crap posted by Aunt Julie on Facebook?

Genuinely curious where you get your information from. Someone like you should be proud of it, but none of y'all ever want to discuss this because you absolutely know that it's going to be ridiculed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

j-mac said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easy, they have lost their minds....And as Democrats do these days, they have gone for broke in their vision of a United Socialist States of America...American's are rejecting that.
Click to expand...

Could not have said it better myself,I have always said both parties are corrupt and one in the same which has always been the case for decades but now the dems have upped their corruption and they are even worse than the gop now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, who are you referring to about hate rallies?  Biden, the angry guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, sure it's your lie make it as big as you want it!!!
> 
> MAGA!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch any Biden rally and all you'll see is hate and anger, it's what you people are made of
Click to expand...

They won’t watch,they only see what they want to see.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

progressive hunter said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should be cheering then, please do so.
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why should I cheer??
> I didnt vote for him last time but due to the behavior and actions of dems I might vote for him this time,,,
Click to expand...

Exactly,that was the hardest thing for me to do in the last election was vote for trump because for decades now I never voted for either candidate because the facts are both parties are corrupt and one in the same.despite that the sheep line up at the polls and vote for evil all the time sense both are evil,I took a chance this time on trump sense I knew  anybody was a much better alternative than hitlery,the fact people who expose the corruption of the clintons end up being arkansawed by them,well they don’t kill them personally obviously,the evil cia did their dirty work.so it was a no brainer to vote for trump and vote for the first time in my life and I am proud I did,like you,I will vote for trump again due to the behavior of our dem leaders and their action,plus the behavior of these chilidish dem trolls who don’t want to hear the real facts,they just want to believe everything the idiot box in the living room tells them and won’t read alternative news sources NOT controlled by the corporations.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yours is the alternate reality,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thing is, Trump isn’t actually dumb, but he thinks you are. Private Trump agrees with me about the seriousness of coronavirus, but it’s better for him if he keeps you guys in his alternate reality where it’s no big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre just a sad excuse for a moron,,,
Click to expand...

Could not have said it better myself,that’s the understatement he is a sad excuse for a moron.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

charwin95 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying now he should have panicked the public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he should of said what he said on March 11:
> 
> Mar 11, 2020
> 
> We are at a critical time in the fight against the virus. We made a life-saving move with early action on China. Now we must take the same action with Europe. We will not delay. I will never hesitate to take any necessary steps to protect the lives, health, and safety of the American people. I will always put the wellbeing of America first.
> 
> *If we are vigilant — and we can reduce the chance of infection, which we will — we will significantly impede the transmission of the virus. The virus will not have a chance against us.*
> 
> No nation is more prepared or more resilient than the United States. We have the best economy, the most advanced healthcare, and the most talented doctors, scientists, and researchers anywhere in the world.
> 
> We are all in this together. We must put politics aside, stop the partisanship, and unify together as one nation and one family.
> 
> As history has proven time and time again, Americans always rise to the challenge and overcome adversity.
> 
> Our future remains brighter than anyone can imagine. Acting with compassion and love, we will heal the sick, care for those in need, help our fellow citizens, and emerge from this challenge stronger and more unified than ever before.
> 
> God bless you, and God bless America. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks by President Trump in Address to the Nation | The White House
> 
> 
> Oval Office 9:02 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT:  My fellow Americans: Tonight, I want to speak with you about our nation’s unprecedented response to the coronavir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitehouse.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he know and when did he know it comes to mind.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How short your memory is...
> 
> Before that address little was known about COVID-19...
> 
> Faucci was saying that there was nothing to worry about, and that we didn't need masks.
> 
> Pelosi was calling for people to come on down to Chinatown and party.
> 
> Biden said that the travel ban from China was "racist, and xenophobic "!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump enlisted auto makers to make ventilators, tasked the VP to assemble a task force on the virus, and marshaled ppe for health care workers.
> 
> Notice last night when Bret Bair interviewed Biden's press sec. he wouldn't answer the simplest of questions...In fact, he outright lied when he said 4 times that Biden supported the travel ban...
> 
> So, excuse me if I'm not impressed with your faux outrage, and armchair quaterbacking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Fauci on mask said that at the beginning of the crisis. He regret saying that ...... that doesn’t mean you don’t wear mask.
> 
> Pelosi went to China town February 24, 2020. At that time there were no restrictions. Trump rally February 28 called this a new Democrat
> hoax. Pelosi visited her constituents. Why is that a problem? Since when that is a violation of the Coronavirus crisis? Look at Trumps several rallies. Is Pelosi even worth mentioning to deflect Trump hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> Biden called Trump travel ban racist and xenophobic. Read links below to refresh your memory. Just because Biden called him xenophobic and racist. Is that an excuse to downplay the severity of this crisis
> 
> Trump order of ventilators and other medical supplies for the Pandemic. Trump didn’t place any orders till mid March 2020. That is just placing the order that doesn’t mean supplies will arrive in March. While this country is facing major shortages of medical supplies.
> 
> There was a Pandemic Team assembled by the Obama administration after the Ebola outbreak. Designed to handle this kind of pandemic before it even reach US..... Trump dismantle the NSC pandemic in 2018.
> 
> 
> Biden press secretary interview with Bret Bair. Big deal...... have you seen Trump interviews with Wallace or others aside from Fox?
> 
> Trump's Misleading Comments on Biden and the Coronavirus - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump administration waited 2 months before bolstering medical supplies for coronavirus pandemic, review shows
> 
> 
> A review of federal purchasing contracts by The Associated Press shows federal agencies waited until mid-March to begin placing bulk orders of N95 respirator masks and other equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's how ridiculously partisan you are.
> 
> Those Biden and Pelosi statements are totally worth bringing up because they are pointing fingers.  If we were just learning from the past to not repeat it, then it wouldn't be a big deal, no.  But when they are pointing fingers and their own nose isn't clean, then yeah, it's a big deal.
> 
> Note too your partisan bitch statement of Trump that it's "deflection" to bring up Biden and Pelosi's hypocrisy.   Again, if they weren't pointing fingers than sure, but they are and so to call it "deflection" that he's pointing out what they did is just how ultra partisan you are.
> 
> If you cared about this or science or your country at all, you'd say let's just roll up our sleeves and work together.  But you not only look for every opportunity to pounce on Trump, but you want to trip him every step of the way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TRUTH HURTS. I understand.
> Roll up sleeves and work together? Has Trump showed that to the democrats? Look at his rallies the democrats the democrat the democrats inciting violence. Like insults of KA  MA  LA.  Instead of working with mayors and governors. He threatened and insults them. You are a hypocrite big time.
> Pointing fingers. You are very funny. Look at your fake messiah blaming at Obama of his failures. Trump is a disgusting human being.
> 
> Pelosi visited China town. SO WHAT? Compared that to Trump rallies.
> 
> Trump showed and displayed corrupted,  disgusting unfit behavior as a president. A liar.....  Only the president of a certain group. He deserves to be trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh give me a break.  Your idiot Dem leadership not only killed 90,000 people in just 6 states with an 8% mortality rate, but are also too weak kneed to shut down the rampant violence in their own cities causing the action the President had to take.  People like you shouldn;t be allowed to vote, they should send you down to Gitmo for a little waterboarding to get your mind straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is Trump years. Streets demonstrations peaceful or violent this is Trump years.. 190,000+ deaths are all on Trump.
> Are you forgetting something? Right this second this country is in big trouble because of Trump supporters like you.
> 
> WE blamed  you and the rest for electing an ignorant, tyrannical, unfit and incompetent president of this country.
> 
> WE hold you and the rest of Trump supporters responsible for all the sufferings that Americans are facing right now. In order to stop all these carnage caused by moron president. YOU should not be allowed to vote.
> That’s the only solution to save this country from going down the sewer.
> This country deserves better than this lousy,  inept, incompetent president.
Click to expand...

Another Brainwashed sheep who believes the corrupt cdc and the idiot box in the living room.comedy gold.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
Click to expand...

I know isn’t that comedy,the fact they think their hate for trump will actually change our minds to vote for a globalist that went along with the mass murders of their hero Obama,good luck on thst.hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yours is the alternate reality,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thing is, Trump isn’t actually dumb, but he thinks you are. Private Trump agrees with me about the seriousness of coronavirus, but it’s better for him if he keeps you guys in his alternate reality where it’s no big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre just a sad excuse for a moron,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  Democrats downplayed it and hyped depending on the politics of it, but we're supposed to ignore that and vote for them anyway
Click to expand...

That’s their warped logic they have indeed.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yours is the alternate reality,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thing is, Trump isn’t actually dumb, but he thinks you are. Private Trump agrees with me about the seriousness of coronavirus, but it’s better for him if he keeps you guys in his alternate reality where it’s no big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre just a sad excuse for a moron,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After hearing Woodward’s tapes, we both know I’m proven to be correct.
> 
> Trump doesn’t tell you the truth, he saves that for his elitist friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats sad is you think  politician ever tells the whole truth,,,
> 
> thats why I always base my opinion on their actions not words,,,
> 
> and since his actions have caused you dems to lose your friggin minds hes got to be doing something right,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CAN’T MAKE IT UP: Wokes are cancelling the Nobel PEACE Prize because Trump was nominated.
> 
> 
> People joked on Twitter after Trump was nominated (twice) for a Nobel Peace Prize that the award would now have to be cancelled. But they were only half-joking then, and now it’s an actual re…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com
Click to expand...

These clowns can’t debate,they never address facts like what I have said a thounsand times here that There has never been a president we had that did not lie,not even our last great potus kennedy.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yours is the alternate reality,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thing is, Trump isn’t actually dumb, but he thinks you are. Private Trump agrees with me about the seriousness of coronavirus, but it’s better for him if he keeps you guys in his alternate reality where it’s no big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre just a sad excuse for a moron,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After hearing Woodward’s tapes, we both know I’m proven to be correct.
> 
> Trump doesn’t tell you the truth, he saves that for his elitist friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you've seen the tapes of Democrats downplaying it at the same time and you know that Biden called Trump a racist for trying to act.   Yet you pounce on Trump and ignore the Democrats.  My point yet again of your utter lack of credibility
Click to expand...

You expose him as always same as I have.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jc456 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are very confused. Pete Navarro letter to Trump is a warning in late January that millions could be infected or deaths. Despite of the warnings at the same time China is in full scale war with the Coronavirus. Trump stupidity downplayed the crisis with the help of Fox News and Limbaugh all the way to April and even today with the 190,000+ deaths. That’s a fact
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove any of those deaths as corona caused? Hahaha hahaha hahaha, cdc can’t . Now you want me to believe you know? Hahaha hahaha hahaha
Click to expand...

Yep the cdc has failed to prove they are all deaths caused by corona,yet these clowns think THEY have the answer,don’t you love it.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jc456 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of Trump, and his supporters, half a million Americans will be dead by years end, the economy has collapsed, millions will be permanently out of work, businesses will close and not reopen, the credibility of the country will be gone, we will be a second rate economy, and will have our national security more compromised than may ever be discovered, so a second rate grifter, and his family of second rate hustlers, could use the government to enrich themselves. It will take at least a decade to repair the damage that will be done by the time they are gone. It will take some very extreme, and harsh, but necessary steps to restore the country to what is was before the great undoing, that began in 1968, that has culminated to our current situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn that around to saying because of the corruption of the dems and their supporters,half a million Americans will be dead by years end,the economy has collapsed,businesses will close and not reopen,and millions will be permanetely out of work because of the dem party,turn that post around to saying that and you nailed it and hit a home run.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People will starve to death.  Demofks still can’t say why glasses fog when worn with masks! They disappear
Click to expand...

They disappear ALL the time when you expose facts that do not go along with the government always evading the facts never addressing them just start babbling.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jc456 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld, and the new american group that gave the CIA the "curveball" information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I’m impressed,a biden lover who once actually went by facts,that won’t ever happen again.lol you biden worshippers always ignore pesky facts that the republican globalists,the neocon mass murderers in the bush administration as well as mass murderer globalist Romney,all hate trump same as the dems because he is trying to drain the swamp.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it shows what happens when the white house tells the intelligence agencies what they want from them.
> 
> Just like Trump just told the whistleblower to stop releasing reports on russian election interference, and concentrate on china and iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just lost your credibility on that debunked Russian interference propaganda,I’m not a trump supporter and I tear into him myself the fact he was an asshole for cutting off aide to Palestine but not doing the same for warmonger Israel kissing their ass,stick to facts like that one if you want to rag on trump for being a jerk but give it up already on that debunked rambling lies of russiagate.hee hee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can’t out debate us. Put em in a corner, they go silent
Click to expand...

That is the UNDERSTATEMENT of the year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

meaner gene said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Business owners have to make decisions on the operation of their business and the threat the virus poses for employees and customers.  Families have to decide on social gathers such as weddings and wearing masks, and social distancing.   Trump has created an addition crisis in America, who to believe the president or the healthcare people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why did they purposely lie about the deaths of 190,000 people?  Seems integrity of the demofks is gone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here we go.  The crazy-ass bullshit is their only response.
> 
> What 200,000 dead? It's all fake news.
Click to expand...

Now your catching on that it’s fake news,the corporate controlled media has never told the truth to us about anything,that’s why it’s comical you now all of sudden believe them,my the gullible.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

buttercup said:


> After reading this thread, I can see why we're losing our republic.     Too many people here are glued to the idiot box.


Yeah that indeed explains why we losing our republic and freedoms


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump did shutdown foreign travel. He did not shutdown the economy, nor open it. That power was reserved for the states. The president could recommend, create guidelines, use the bully pulpit to support or oppose the governors but in the end the tough job of weighting the misery caused by the virus versus the misery caused by an economic shutdown rested with the governors
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree the demofk governors put 20 million out of work! I agree
Click to expand...

He don’t want to hear that truth though.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has demonstrated he doesn’t actually understand what makes America great.
> 
> His rallies are peppered with grievances, calling others disgusting names. It’s hate. Pure and simple. Own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why wouldnt there be hate against people that would destroy freedom???
Click to expand...

Something the dems excel at as proven on this entire thread,this never sinks in with them but this is coming from someone who has always said both parties are evil and one in the same, lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

buttercup said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been for the last several months?  I mean seriously, it's as if you people live in a cave. The numbers are a complete joke. A big fat LIE.  The way they've done that has been explained over and over and over.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking that the people who believe this BS are borderline senile senior citizens who don't get out much and get all their info ONLY from the controlled mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't deal in right-wing, white trash, Deplorable conspiracy theories. I deal in facts. Refute them if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, you're really getting the truth and "facts" from corrupt governments, globalist oligarchs and the controlled corporate media.
Click to expand...

You so much owned him checkmating him.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dr Grump said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> The virus was clearly as bad as it was made out to be
> 
> 
> 
> Post the number of deaths in the same time period of 2018 and 2019, and let’s see. You must have those figures to make such a statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 34,000 or so deaths from the flu.
> Currently you're at 195,000 from Corona. I'd say that makes it worse than the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been for the last several months?  I mean seriously, it's as if you people live in a cave. The numbers are a complete joke. A big fat LIE.  The way they've done that has been explained over and over and over.
> 
> At this point, I'm thinking that the people who believe this BS are borderline senile senior citizens who don't get out much and get all their info ONLY from the controlled mainstream media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't deal in right-wing, white trash, Deplorable conspiracy theories. I deal in facts. Refute them if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, you're really getting the truth and "facts" from corrupt governments, globalist oligarchs and the controlled corporate media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are corrupt govts. There are oligarchs. And some media have agendas. But that doesn't explain why you are laughing at the CDC report I put up. You think COVID is a hoax? if so. Prove it. If not, what are you going on about. And in that case STFU you moron.
Click to expand...

The one that needs to STFU is you the fact you are not even aware that even the cdc themselves have said they inflated the numbers.lol


----------



## initforme

america was caught off guard by this virus.  Fail big time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bigrebnc1775 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying herd immunity works. But doesn't address the cause of death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the lethality of the virus is 0.02% you can achieve herd immunity.
> The lethality of the coronavirus was 100 times higher.  At those levels achieving herd immunity means the death of millions, and not thousands.
> 
> So it's a matter of how many people you're willing to sacrafice, and how many are too many.
> 
> If you're willing to lose 25 million Americans, then go for herd immunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No here you go with bullshit. COVID 19 caused deaths are not above 10,000 remember they count any death as covid related if you have the virus regardless if the virus was the reason for your death.
> 
> The CDC currently puts the number of confirmed deaths at about 100,000. But even the “best estimate” 0.26% fatality rate is a significant overestimate because of how the CDC is counting deaths. The actual rate is fairly close to a recent bad year for the seasonal flu. And though public health officials have been transparent about how they are counting coronavirus deaths, the implications for calculating the infection fatality rate are not appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated | RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
Click to expand...

Thanks for taking him to school.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama says he loves liars you are needed go spread those Biden lies lol
Click to expand...

Boy does Obama ever love liars,I can’t remember one who lied more than him except for maybe his pal bush.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

There is a Florida bar owner who is my hero because he is banning customers from wearing masks,true patriot,wish the other businesses would grow some balls and stand up to our corrupt government like he has.


----------



## protectionist

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing proven by him, of all people who own a 757 jet, is that he was the beneficary of his daddies wealth, (estimated to be over 400 million) which some have speculated was obtained through tax fraud as well as other questionable endeavors.
> 
> If he was truly a self made billionaire(like Warren Buffet, or even his little pet ass licker, Krazy Kanye) with a proven track record of building and sustaining new businesses or turning distressed businesses into profitable ventures , then his self proclaimed business acumen could be taken seriously. By accident of birth, he was spit out with a 24k gold spoon stuck in his fat ass.
> 
> 
> 
> This FALSE line has been uttered by Democrats a million times, and refuted 10 times that much.   Lots of people were born to rich parents. They were not still rich at the age of 74. Or even 30.
> 
> Trump inherited some money when his father died in 1999, but it was insignificant and small, relative to the multibillion $$$ fortune he had already amassed by that time, on his own.
> 
> When his father died, Trump was already 53 years old, and had been a multibillionaire for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That statement has been highly questioned by credible  money management experts for years.
> 
> Since you are a gullible, blindly loyal Trump worshipper, you  refuse to acknowledge that the true valuation of his net  worth has been a mystery long prior to 1999.
> 
> He has fought with Forbes for years over their estimate of his actual net worth wealth, and since no one truly knows the extent of his tax liabilities, the only barometer there is to gauge his wealth are public records, which do not support his claim of being a  "multi billionaire" for the duration of time that he and his sheep like you claim.
Click to expand...

The proof is in the sky >>


----------



## Mac1958

LA RAM FAN said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your maki g way too much sense for macs tiny little brain to comprehend.lol hee hee.
Click to expand...




LA RAM FAN said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your maki g way too much sense for macs tiny little brain to comprehend.lol hee hee.
Click to expand...

That's for sure.  No one is as smart as an obedient Trumpster 'n stuff.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arresmillao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes.  On tape this time.
> 
> Oh well, it won't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Kaileigh said it was out of context basically. Fact is no one really knew. Hell, we still don't really know. But I get your POV. If I were in his shoes I would not have locked down at all so I just have a different perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *You drank all the KoolAid stupid moron....
> 
> View attachment 390719*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You complain a lot. You’re like a little bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does Trump but it ain’t going to stop you from voting for that little bitch.
Click to expand...

You seem upset. Trump is better for my business and my family. He has my vote. Biden would raise my taxes. I vote with my wallet. You vote because of blind party loyalty.


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arresmillao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes.  On tape this time.
> 
> Oh well, it won't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Kaileigh said it was out of context basically. Fact is no one really knew. Hell, we still don't really know. But I get your POV. If I were in his shoes I would not have locked down at all so I just have a different perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *You drank all the KoolAid stupid moron....
> 
> View attachment 390719*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You complain a lot. You’re like a little bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does Trump but it ain’t going to stop you from voting for that little bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem upset. Trump is better for my business and my family. He has my vote. Biden would raise my taxes. I vote with my wallet. You vote because of blind party loyalty.
Click to expand...

I can almost respect this, because it’s mostly honest. You vote for Trump because you’re rich and Trump will make you a little more rich. But the problem is it’s short sighted. You’re trading a near term monetary benefit for deteriorating and damaging the institutions that make our country stable and a leader.

He’s better for your business, sure. But you can’t put a price on a functioning government. This isn’t an immediate effect, but will resonate for decades. Ultimately, your children will suffer the more Trump’s brand of governance is allowed to take root.


----------



## Mac1958

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arresmillao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes.  On tape this time.
> 
> Oh well, it won't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Kaileigh said it was out of context basically. Fact is no one really knew. Hell, we still don't really know. But I get your POV. If I were in his shoes I would not have locked down at all so I just have a different perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *You drank all the KoolAid stupid moron....
> 
> View attachment 390719*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You complain a lot. You’re like a little bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does Trump but it ain’t going to stop you from voting for that little bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem upset. Trump is better for my business and my family. He has my vote. Biden would raise my taxes. I vote with my wallet. You vote because of blind party loyalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can almost respect this, because it’s mostly honest. You vote for Trump because you’re rich and Trump will make you a little more rich. But the problem is it’s short sighted. You’re trading a near term monetary benefit for deteriorating and damaging the institutions that make our country stable and a leader.
> 
> He’s better for your business, sure. But you can’t put a price on a functioning government. This isn’t an immediate effect, but will resonate for decades. Ultimately, your children will suffer the more Trump’s brand of governance is allowed to take root.
Click to expand...

It's always interesting to look at the motivations of voters.  Many vote purely for what's in it for them.  Others vote for what they perceive to be best for the country, thinking that's what's best for the country is also best for them.  Others vote on just one or two issues.


----------



## colfax_m

Mac1958 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arresmillao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes.  On tape this time.
> 
> Oh well, it won't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Kaileigh said it was out of context basically. Fact is no one really knew. Hell, we still don't really know. But I get your POV. If I were in his shoes I would not have locked down at all so I just have a different perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *You drank all the KoolAid stupid moron....
> 
> View attachment 390719*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You complain a lot. You’re like a little bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does Trump but it ain’t going to stop you from voting for that little bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem upset. Trump is better for my business and my family. He has my vote. Biden would raise my taxes. I vote with my wallet. You vote because of blind party loyalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can almost respect this, because it’s mostly honest. You vote for Trump because you’re rich and Trump will make you a little more rich. But the problem is it’s short sighted. You’re trading a near term monetary benefit for deteriorating and damaging the institutions that make our country stable and a leader.
> 
> He’s better for your business, sure. But you can’t put a price on a functioning government. This isn’t an immediate effect, but will resonate for decades. Ultimately, your children will suffer the more Trump’s brand of governance is allowed to take root.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always interesting to look at the motivations of voters.  Many vote purely for what's in it for them.  Others vote for what they perceive to be best for the country, thinking that's what's best for the country is also best for them.  Others vote on just one or two issues.
Click to expand...

Voting purely on personal interest is at least rational. It’s selfish but it’s rational.

I don’t get the poor SOBs who vote Republican because it benefits their bosses while harming their self interest.


----------



## Mac1958

colfax_m said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arresmillao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes.  On tape this time.
> 
> Oh well, it won't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Kaileigh said it was out of context basically. Fact is no one really knew. Hell, we still don't really know. But I get your POV. If I were in his shoes I would not have locked down at all so I just have a different perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *You drank all the KoolAid stupid moron....
> 
> View attachment 390719*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You complain a lot. You’re like a little bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does Trump but it ain’t going to stop you from voting for that little bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem upset. Trump is better for my business and my family. He has my vote. Biden would raise my taxes. I vote with my wallet. You vote because of blind party loyalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can almost respect this, because it’s mostly honest. You vote for Trump because you’re rich and Trump will make you a little more rich. But the problem is it’s short sighted. You’re trading a near term monetary benefit for deteriorating and damaging the institutions that make our country stable and a leader.
> 
> He’s better for your business, sure. But you can’t put a price on a functioning government. This isn’t an immediate effect, but will resonate for decades. Ultimately, your children will suffer the more Trump’s brand of governance is allowed to take root.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always interesting to look at the motivations of voters.  Many vote purely for what's in it for them.  Others vote for what they perceive to be best for the country, thinking that's what's best for the country is also best for them.  Others vote on just one or two issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Voting purely on personal interest is at least rational. It’s selfish but it’s rational.
> 
> I don’t get the poor SOBs who vote Republican because it benefits their bosses while harming their self interest.
Click to expand...

Sure.  That's the power of ideology.  A person buys into a subtext with such passion that they lose sight of the bigger picture.  And worse, they're ideologically obligated to defend and/or dismiss any damage caused by doing that.

It's like the people who buy, heart and soul, into Scientology.  Ideology can be a pretty destructive thing.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arresmillao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes.  On tape this time.
> 
> Oh well, it won't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Kaileigh said it was out of context basically. Fact is no one really knew. Hell, we still don't really know. But I get your POV. If I were in his shoes I would not have locked down at all so I just have a different perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *You drank all the KoolAid stupid moron....
> 
> View attachment 390719*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You complain a lot. You’re like a little bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does Trump but it ain’t going to stop you from voting for that little bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem upset. Trump is better for my business and my family. He has my vote. Biden would raise my taxes. I vote with my wallet. You vote because of blind party loyalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can almost respect this, because it’s mostly honest. You vote for Trump because you’re rich and Trump will make you a little more rich. But the problem is it’s short sighted. You’re trading a near term monetary benefit for deteriorating and damaging the institutions that make our country stable and a leader.
> 
> He’s better for your business, sure. But you can’t put a price on a functioning government. This isn’t an immediate effect, but will resonate for decades. Ultimately, your children will suffer the more Trump’s brand of governance is allowed to take root.
Click to expand...

I respectfully disagree. But thank you for your comment.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arresmillao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes.  On tape this time.
> 
> Oh well, it won't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Kaileigh said it was out of context basically. Fact is no one really knew. Hell, we still don't really know. But I get your POV. If I were in his shoes I would not have locked down at all so I just have a different perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *You drank all the KoolAid stupid moron....
> 
> View attachment 390719*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You complain a lot. You’re like a little bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does Trump but it ain’t going to stop you from voting for that little bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem upset. Trump is better for my business and my family. He has my vote. Biden would raise my taxes. I vote with my wallet. You vote because of blind party loyalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can almost respect this, because it’s mostly honest. You vote for Trump because you’re rich and Trump will make you a little more rich. But the problem is it’s short sighted. You’re trading a near term monetary benefit for deteriorating and damaging the institutions that make our country stable and a leader.
> 
> He’s better for your business, sure. But you can’t put a price on a functioning government. This isn’t an immediate effect, but will resonate for decades. Ultimately, your children will suffer the more Trump’s brand of governance is allowed to take root.
Click to expand...

I will add that I do not mind paying more if the tax monies will be used wisely, which on its face is subjective. To me the Green New Deal, is not a wise way to spend the extra tax dollars. And it’s not me becoming “more rich” it’s me paying for my kids to go to college, future weddings, etc.


----------



## wamose

Lying is what Biden did when he denied shaking down Ukraine to protect and enrich his son. What Trump did in low keying the COVID 19 dangers is called leadership, just like any person would do with their friend who has cancer. You wouldn't go to the hospital and say "you're dead". You'd say things like there are new and amazing treatments or that his doctors are the best there are. This whole lying thing is bogus but I've noticed that Democrats always call differences of opinions lies. It's a pretty simple distinction that any non bigoted person who believes in free speech can easily grasp. Unfortunately, that currently doesn't include hard core Democrats like the ones burning our cities and killing our cops.. MAGA


----------



## colfax_m

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arresmillao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes.  On tape this time.
> 
> Oh well, it won't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Kaileigh said it was out of context basically. Fact is no one really knew. Hell, we still don't really know. But I get your POV. If I were in his shoes I would not have locked down at all so I just have a different perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *You drank all the KoolAid stupid moron....
> 
> View attachment 390719*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You complain a lot. You’re like a little bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does Trump but it ain’t going to stop you from voting for that little bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem upset. Trump is better for my business and my family. He has my vote. Biden would raise my taxes. I vote with my wallet. You vote because of blind party loyalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can almost respect this, because it’s mostly honest. You vote for Trump because you’re rich and Trump will make you a little more rich. But the problem is it’s short sighted. You’re trading a near term monetary benefit for deteriorating and damaging the institutions that make our country stable and a leader.
> 
> He’s better for your business, sure. But you can’t put a price on a functioning government. This isn’t an immediate effect, but will resonate for decades. Ultimately, your children will suffer the more Trump’s brand of governance is allowed to take root.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will add that I do not mind paying more if the tax monies will be used wisely, which on its face is subjective. To me the Green New Deal, is not a wise way to spend the extra tax dollars. And it’s not me becoming “more rich” it’s me paying for my kids to go to college, future weddings, etc.
Click to expand...

I disagree. Your children will most certainly see the impact of global warming.

But hey, as long as you can pay for a wedding I guess. I feel like your proprieties are quite misplaced.


----------



## jc456

LA RAM FAN said:


> The one that needs to STFU is you the fact you are not even aware that even the cdc themselves have said they inflated the numbers.lol


He’s a trolling foreigner


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bigrebnc1775 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying herd immunity works. But doesn't address the cause of death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the lethality of the virus is 0.02% you can achieve herd immunity.
> The lethality of the coronavirus was 100 times higher.  At those levels achieving herd immunity means the death of millions, and not thousands.
> 
> So it's a matter of how many people you're willing to sacrafice, and how many are too many.
> 
> If you're willing to lose 25 million Americans, then go for herd immunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No here you go with bullshit. COVID 19 caused deaths are not above 10,000 remember they count any death as covid related if you have the virus regardless if the virus was the reason for your death.
> 
> The CDC currently puts the number of confirmed deaths at about 100,000. But even the “best estimate” 0.26% fatality rate is a significant overestimate because of how the CDC is counting deaths. The actual rate is fairly close to a recent bad year for the seasonal flu. And though public health officials have been transparent about how they are counting coronavirus deaths, the implications for calculating the infection fatality rate are not appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated | RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is of course nonsense. The idea that people just so happen to die at the same time as having COVID in unrelated events is so overblown. I’m not saying it’s never happened, but the idea that it is anywhere near statistically significant is not supported by any actual data. Furthermore, it is counterbalanced by the undercounting since a number of people died of COVID out of hospital without testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not nonsense when it's a fact. COVID 19 caused deaths are much lower than are reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated | RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
Click to expand...

I noticed like the troll he is,he covered his eyes after you took him to school there that the deaths are inflated by the cdc.


----------



## jc456

LA RAM FAN said:


> I noticed like the troll he is,he covered his eyes after you took him to school there that the deaths are inflated by the cdc


He wishes he lived here


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> Who do you believe? Where do you get your information


Great question, so where do you get yours.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

colfax_m said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arresmillao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes.  On tape this time.
> 
> Oh well, it won't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Kaileigh said it was out of context basically. Fact is no one really knew. Hell, we still don't really know. But I get your POV. If I were in his shoes I would not have locked down at all so I just have a different perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *You drank all the KoolAid stupid moron....
> 
> View attachment 390719*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You complain a lot. You’re like a little bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does Trump but it ain’t going to stop you from voting for that little bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem upset. Trump is better for my business and my family. He has my vote. Biden would raise my taxes. I vote with my wallet. You vote because of blind party loyalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can almost respect this, because it’s mostly honest. You vote for Trump because you’re rich and Trump will make you a little more rich. But the problem is it’s short sighted. You’re trading a near term monetary benefit for deteriorating and damaging the institutions that make our country stable and a leader.
> 
> He’s better for your business, sure. But you can’t put a price on a functioning government. This isn’t an immediate effect, but will resonate for decades. Ultimately, your children will suffer the more Trump’s brand of governance is allowed to take root.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will add that I do not mind paying more if the tax monies will be used wisely, which on its face is subjective. To me the Green New Deal, is not a wise way to spend the extra tax dollars. And it’s not me becoming “more rich” it’s me paying for my kids to go to college, future weddings, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Your children will most certainly see the impact of global warming.
> 
> But hey, as long as you can pay for a wedding I guess. I feel like your proprieties are quite misplaced.
Click to expand...

That is crazy talk. Global Warming = happens naturally with our without man. Lastly, I truly believe you’re mentally ill if you believe the Green New Deal is viable.


----------



## j-mac

Mac1958 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your maki g way too much sense for macs tiny little brain to comprehend.lol hee hee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your maki g way too much sense for macs tiny little brain to comprehend.lol hee hee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's for sure.  No one is as smart as an obedient Trumpster 'n stuff.
Click to expand...


Or as committed to dishonesty as a liberal masquerading as a libertarian....


----------



## Mac1958

j-mac said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your maki g way too much sense for macs tiny little brain to comprehend.lol hee hee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your maki g way too much sense for macs tiny little brain to comprehend.lol hee hee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's for sure.  No one is as smart as an obedient Trumpster 'n stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or as committed to dishonesty as a liberal masquerading as a libertarian....
Click to expand...

Being done by whom?


----------



## j-mac

Mac1958 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your maki g way too much sense for macs tiny little brain to comprehend.lol hee hee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your maki g way too much sense for macs tiny little brain to comprehend.lol hee hee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's for sure.  No one is as smart as an obedient Trumpster 'n stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or as committed to dishonesty as a liberal masquerading as a libertarian....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being done by whom?
Click to expand...



Ahem....Really?


----------



## Mac1958

j-mac said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your maki g way too much sense for macs tiny little brain to comprehend.lol hee hee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your maki g way too much sense for macs tiny little brain to comprehend.lol hee hee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's for sure.  No one is as smart as an obedient Trumpster 'n stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or as committed to dishonesty as a liberal masquerading as a libertarian....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being done by whom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem....Really?
Click to expand...

If you think I'm pretending to be a libertarian, you are clearly not paying attention.

Somehow I'm not surprised.


----------



## Ropey

There has been an increase in the Wuhan Bat Plague because there has been an increase in testing.

If they gave out more IQ tests, there would be an increase in idiots as well.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nostra said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Medical examiners from Colorado to Michigan use the same definition. In Macomb and Oakland counties in Michigan, where most of the deaths in that state occurred, medical examiners classify any death as a coronavirus death when the postmortem test is positive. Even people who died in suicides and automobile accidents meet that definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death.   Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always fun to mock your ignorance.
> 
> 
> *Florida health official says man who died in motorcycle crash listed as coronavirus death*
> 
> 
> *Questions are being raised about Florida’s coronavirus death toll reporting after a man who died in a motorcycle accident was listed in the COVID-19 death count.
> 
> 
> Dr. Raul Pino, an Orange County health officer, told Fox 35 News that a supposed coronavirus victim in his 20s died in a motorcycle crash and didn't have any underlying conditions.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida health official says man who died in motorcycle crash listed as coronavirus death
> 
> 
> Questions are being raised about Florida’s coronavirus death toll reporting after a man who died in a motorcycle accident was listed in the COVID-19 death count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonexaminer.com
Click to expand...

It indeed is fun to mock his ignorance,we have said this till we’re blue in the face that people who die from motorcyclycle accidents and gunshot wounds and every other cause of death as being from the virus,but no matter what evidence you give them in links,they don’t reread it,


----------



## LA RAM FAN

WTF19 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have to understand: in politics, only the  brave survive
> 
> that son of a bitch Trump is brave and getting braver
> 
> he'll say ANYTHING to suit his purposes, my friends. he's not afraid like other politicians. he has that in common with Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^
> Fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that someone impersonating Trump on those tapes?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I shouldn't laugh.  I'll bet many Trumpsters are saying this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong again...trumpers would never lower our standards to be brainwashed by the  demoncrat minds, they are the idiots that will ruin this country.  go ahead and continue to believe these asswipes, liars, deniers
Click to expand...

Well  said.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Medical examiners from Colorado to Michigan use the same definition. In Macomb and Oakland counties in Michigan, where most of the deaths in that state occurred, medical examiners classify any death as a coronavirus death when the postmortem test is positive. Even people who died in suicides and automobile accidents meet that definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medical examiners only examine people who have an unknown or disputed cause of death.   Someone who came in from an auto crash and died of his injuries would NOT be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Someone who got run over by a truck, would not be sent to the medical examiner.
> 
> Quincy is a busy man, they don't bother him unless they don't know the cause of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not necessarily that the cases are going to the medical examiner for postmortems, it’s that the medical examiner collects the data for death certificates.
> 
> The death certificate will list the most proximate cause of death and then any contributing factors. Someone who died in a car accident isn’t going to have COVID as a contributing cause. The instances that have been discovered of something like this happen were errors, which if you have hundreds of thousands of data point, a few are always going to be in error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, my room mate died at the end of June of this year, right when the pandemic was raging at some of it's worst.  And, she didn't die because of COVID, she died because she had a heart condition, COPD, diabetes and was overweight.  What was the cause of death on her death certificate?  They said she died from heart failure due to her heart condition and COPD.  Nothing was mentioned about COVID.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you're a lying sack of shit as usual
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated*
> COMMENTARY
> .
> 
> 
> By Timothy Allen & John R. Lott Jr.
> May 29, 2020
> (AP Photo/Mark Lennihan)
> The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically lower than the World Health Organization’s estimate of 3.4% and Dr. Anthony Fauci’s initial guess of about 2%.
> When the CDC projected 1.7 million deaths back in March, it used an estimated death rate of 0.8%. Imperial College’s estimate of 2.2 million deaths assumed a rate of 0.9%. The fear generated by the projections drives the public policy debate. The Washington Post headline, “As deaths mount, Trump tries to convince Americans it’s safe to inch back to normal,” were part of a steady diet of such fare. When Georgia opened up over a month ago, the Post warned: “Georgia leads the race to become America’s No. 1 Death Destination.”
> 
> 
> The CDC currently puts the number of confirmed deaths at about 100,000. But even the “best estimate” 0.26% fatality rate is a significant overestimate because of how the CDC is counting deaths. The actual rate is fairly close to a recent bad year for the seasonal flu. And though public health officials have been transparent about how they are counting coronavirus deaths, the implications for calculating the infection fatality rate are not appreciated.
> “The case definition is very simplistic,” Dr. Ngozi Ezike, director of Illinois Department of Public Health, explains. “It means, at the time of death, it was a COVID positive diagnosis. That means, that if you were in hospice and had already been given a few weeks to live, and then you also were found to have COVID, that would be counted as a COVID death. It means, technically even if you died of [a] clear alternative cause, but you had COVID at the same time, it’s still listed as a COVID death.”
> Medical examiners from Colorado to Michigan use the same definition. In Macomb and Oakland counties in Michigan, where most of the deaths in that state occurred, medical examiners classify any death as a coronavirus death when the postmortem test is positive. Even people who died in suicides and automobile accidents meet that definition.
> 
> Such expansive definitions are not due to rogue public health officials. The rules direct them to do this. “If someone dies with COVID-19, we are counting that as a COVID-19 death,” White House coronavirus response coordinator Dr. Deborah Birx recently noted.
> 
> Beyond including people with the virus who clearly didn’t die from it, the numbers are inflated by counting people who don’t even have the virus. New York has classified many cases as coronavirus deaths even when postmortem tests have been negative. The diagnosis can be based on symptoms, even though the symptoms are often similar to those of the seasonal flu.
> The Centers for Disease Control guidance explicitly acknowledges the uncertainty that doctors can face when identifying the cause of death. When coronavirus cases are “suspected,” the agency counsels doctors that “it is acceptable to report COVID-19 on a death certificate.” This advice has produced a predictable inflation in the numbers. When New York City’s death toll rose above 10,000 on April 21, the New York Times reported that the city included “3,700 additional people who were presumed to have died of the coronavirus but had never tested positive” – more than a 50% increase in the number of cases.
> Nor can this be explained by false-negative results in the tests. For the five most commonly used tests, the least reliable test still scored a 96% accuracy rate in laboratory settings. Some doctors report feeling pressure from hospitals to list deaths as being due to the coronavirus, even when the doctors don’t believe that is the case “to make it look a little bit worse than it is.” That is pressure they say they never previously faced in reporting deaths from the seasonal flu.
> 
> There are financial incentives that might make a difference for hospitals and doctors. The CARES Act adds a 20% premium for COVID-19 Medicare patients. Birx and others are also concerned that the CDC’s “antiquated” accounting system is double-counting cases and inflating mortality and case counts “by as much as 25%.” When all these anomalies are added up, it becomes apparent that we simply don’t have an accurate death toll from this new coronavirus. But it seems clear that the correct rate is just a little worse than the rate for the 2017-2018 flu.
> Meanwhile, the Washington Post, New York Times, and others claim that we are _undercounting_ the true number of deaths. They reach that conclusion by showing that the total number of deaths from all causes is about 30% greater than we would typically expect from March through early May. They then conclude that the excess is due to deaths not being accurately labeled as due to the coronavirus.
> But these are not normal times. Many people with heart problems aren’t going to the hospital for fear of the virus. Delaying cancer surgeries and other serious medical treatments for months has real impacts on life expectancies. The stress of the situation is almost certainly increasing suicides and other illnesses. Which is not to minimize the threat: Even if the true death toll is now closer to 50,000 than 100,000, this pandemic is a big deal. But we need some perspective. During the 2017-18 flu season, 61,000 Americans died from the flu.
> Public health officials need to face a lot of serious questions about how they counted Coronavirus deaths. We don’t have all the answers yet, but it’s clear the inflated numbers have helped mislead people into a state of alarmism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. COVID-19 Death Toll Is Inflated | RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> The latest Centers for Disease Control data show that the COVID-19 fatality rate is 0.26% -- four times higher than the worst rate for the seasonal flu over the past decade. That is dramatically...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
Click to expand...

You proved indeed he is a lying piece of shit as always.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bigrebnc1775 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not when they count  anything as COVID 19 death if you test positive  even suicide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you subtract all accidents and all suicides, that does't drop the total below 130,000.
> 
> *Suffocation suicides*
> 
> Number of deaths: 13,075
> 
> *Poisoning suicides*
> 
> Number of deaths: 6,554
> *Motor vehicle traffic deaths*
> 
> Number of deaths: 40,231
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gun shot
> MURDER
Click to expand...

You forgot to list it saying 

gunshot death
 Virus ruled death.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nostra said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how Bush got Crazy Joe,  Clinton, Halfbright, et al to claim Iraq had WMDs......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same way Trump got them to believe the coronavirus wasn't dangerous.
> 
> When it comes the lives thousands of americans
> people believe the president won't lie about national security.  So when Bush and Trump spread BULLSHIT, people believed them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
> 
> It's your claim that George W Bush, who took office in 2001, got President Clinton and all of his cronies to believe Saddam had WMDs in 1998??????????????
> 
> Dude, grow a brain cell.
Click to expand...

Meaner green has indeed been smoking too much.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BluesLegend said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> please explain.....  how did he not lie, when he was telling us the complete opposite, of what he knew to be true??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, where's my $2,500 savings in health insurance and why couldn't I keep my doctor and healthcare plan?? When Dems lie for the greater good it's okay. When Trump tries to avoid panicking a nation the left bitch and complain. I swear there is no pleasing the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you missing your $2500 in savings kill 190,000 fellow citizens in 6 months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your post is blatantly dishonest but I'll play your stupid shit liberal game. 22 million Americans DIED during Obama's 8 years in office total, suck it.
Click to expand...

Yeah she don’t know how to post and be honest.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yours is the alternate reality,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thing is, Trump isn’t actually dumb, but he thinks you are. Private Trump agrees with me about the seriousness of coronavirus, but it’s better for him if he keeps you guys in his alternate reality where it’s no big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually believe that most in government think the population are dumb...And that goes for politicians on BOTH sides of the isle...This is why in many cases they speak about their ideas on a 5th grade level...
> 
> But, what would you like him to say? Ok, think of it this way, The President is going on all Networks tonight for an address to the nation about C-19, at 8 pm....He starts out "My fellow Americans...." and go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't actually all that hard. For starters, don't call it a Democrat hoax. Don't say it'll magically disappear. Don't pretend it's entirely under control when it's not.
> 
> Be honest. Say this is likely to have a huge effect on our country, that the effect will be limited if we all work together and heed the best medical advice. There will be pain and suffering, but we can withstand it and be better for it as a nation if we all do our part.
> 
> We needed leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how is Democrats hyping the Biden virus less of a lie than downplaying it?
Click to expand...

Your maki g too much sense for their pea brains to comprehend.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> We are in trouble since January we are now in September. Look at that asshole.... Trump running around with his SEVERAL rallies with no mask. He doesn’t even encourage his supporters to wear mask.  And you have the stomach to compare that to Pelosi? BULLSHIT. You should be ashamed supporting a total hypocrite president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If masks stop viruses, then why don't they recommend them for the flu?
> 
> It is funny though how you defend Queen Nancy for not wearing a mask then in the same post attack Trump for not wearing a masks.  You answered your own question.  Masks are political for the left
Click to expand...

You totally took him to school that masks are for the political left.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bigrebnc1775 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has blood on his hands, Dr Fauci has blood on his hands, the head of the CDC has blood on his hands, the WHO has blood on his hands
> 
> the WHO has one job and that's to warn folks of a pandemic and they FAILED
> 
> the whole system failed. Joe Biden knows and understands the system better than anyone in the history of the world: it's a system. it's not good, it's CORRUPT!
> 
> 
> 
> biden has blood on his hands all democrats have blood on their hands you have blood on your hands fuck off murderer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the ASSHOLE in the WH Trump,has clean hands?? The leader of the free world who takes no responsibility for anything ?  and his tribe continues to blame everyone but him?? Where does the buck stop Reb?/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mentally deranged people will bring destruction to anything you care about and you leftists are deranged
Click to expand...

Amen to that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama says he loves liars you are needed go spread those Biden lies lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT  OBAMA!
> 
> YOU JUST CAN'T MAKE THIS SHIT UP!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bbbbbbuuuuutttt Obama!
> 
> What a buffoon.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats on Obama's last day in office:   It was Bush's fault!
> 
> Democrats the next day:   Obama?  Really?  He's not President anymore.
> 
> LOL.  Eight years and Obama was never responsible for anything to you idiots
Click to expand...

Yeah these stupid asS troll dem lovers probably blamed everything on bush for starting the Middle East war and Obama was innocent the fact they keep evading the facts he expanded bush’s war.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama says he loves liars you are needed go spread those Biden lies lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT  OBAMA!
> 
> YOU JUST CAN'T MAKE THIS SHIT UP!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bbbbbbuuuuutttt Obama!
> 
> What a buffoon.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats on Obama's last day in office:   It was Bush's fault!
> 
> Democrats the next day:   Obama?  Really?  He's not President anymore.
> 
> LOL.  Eight years and Obama was never responsible for anything to you idiots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes KAZ he was responsible    Responsible for 75 straight months of 6 digit employment gains ,,lowered unemployment from 10% to 5% and nearly tripled the DOW   Forget about all the other good things So what  do you want? Blood? This AH you support is a fn midget standing next to Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how many times did Obama say, it was W ...
> 
> Everything good was Obama, everything bad was W.  That's President with no sense of personal responsibility.
> 
> They both were terrible Presidents.  And you're praising Obama for the worst recorded recession recovery.  Of course you are
Click to expand...

As always Eddie is exposed for the lying hypocrite troll he is.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nostra said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What's True*
> During a Feb. 28, 2020, campaign rally in South Carolina, President Donald Trump likened the Democrats' criticism of his administration's response to the new coronavirus outbreak to their efforts to impeach him, saying "this is their new hoax." During the speech he also seemed to downplay the severity of the outbreak, comparing it to the common flu.
> *What's False*
> Despite creating some confusion with his remarks, Trump did not call the coronavirus itself a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Small technicality!
> 
> Trump's followers did start calling the VIRUS A HOAX, after Trump made that comment....
> 
> he seeded the virus hoax theory, and did nothing to correct his followers on it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts are always a “small technicality” you Dimtards like to ignore.
Click to expand...

The understatement of the year Nostra that these dem lovers like to ignore facts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BothWings said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIDEN PUBLICLY ADMITS HE IS ONCE AGAIN - AS ALWAYS - WRONG ABOUT FOREIGN POLICY AND THAT HE WAS WRONG TO OPPOSE PRESIDENT TRUMP'S LIFE SAVING TRAVEL BAN, THAT TRUMP WAS NOT ACTING HYSTERICAL BY IMPLEMENTING IT & THAT IT IS NOT 'XENOPHOBIC':
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This a lie of unbelievable proportions. Trump's life saving travel ban didn't save lives because of his stupidity and racism when he didn't close down Europe in time, while simultaneously calling it a hoax. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never called it a hoax stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm waiting for the rebuttal.
> 
> *The president, who often dismissed special counsel Robert Mueller’s Russia investigation and his impeachment as hoaxes, portrayed the Democrats’ criticism of his coronavirus policy as a continuation of a campaign to bring him down. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything they  say and do is to bring him down and put a New World Order henchperson...like Bush Sr, Bush Jr, a Clinton, or an Obama or any of their associates back in office. They only recently nominated but that's because he's been bought and paid for for a long time. Nothing they say or do is really about leading. That's why EVERY Biden ad uses the word "lead" or "leader".. There's a lie behind every slogan. Trump has actually set out to do what he aimed to do while dealing with their constant distractions...and has actually done some of them. I'm hoping in his 2nd term he'll follow up on his idea to dismantle the New World Order's Common Core corruption of the education system. Unfortunately Teacher's umions are some of the most powerful organizations in the country and closely with the Democrats political objectives while lying that they do it for the children. The American education system has become a laughing stock and atrocity  under New World Order leadership
Click to expand...

Wow you nailed it,great post.


----------



## eddiew

LA RAM FAN said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama says he loves liars you are needed go spread those Biden lies lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT  OBAMA!
> 
> YOU JUST CAN'T MAKE THIS SHIT UP!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bbbbbbuuuuutttt Obama!
> 
> What a buffoon.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats on Obama's last day in office:   It was Bush's fault!
> 
> Democrats the next day:   Obama?  Really?  He's not President anymore.
> 
> LOL.  Eight years and Obama was never responsible for anything to you idiots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes KAZ he was responsible    Responsible for 75 straight months of 6 digit employment gains ,,lowered unemployment from 10% to 5% and nearly tripled the DOW   Forget about all the other good things So what  do you want? Blood? This AH you support is a fn midget standing next to Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how many times did Obama say, it was W ...
> 
> Everything good was Obama, everything bad was W.  That's President with no sense of personal responsibility.
> 
> They both were terrible Presidents.  And you're praising Obama for the worst recorded recession recovery.  Of course you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always Eddie is exposed for the lying hypocrite troll he is.lol
Click to expand...

And Ram fan  has no problem with this ??   And you keep this up and I'll get my pal Mr Smith after you lol
Washington (CNN)President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward in his new book "Rage."

"This is deadly stuff," Trump told Woodward on February 7.

In a series of interviews with Woodward, Trump revealed that he had a surprising level of detail about the threat of the virus earlier than previously known. "Pretty amazing," Trump told Woodward, adding that the coronavirus was maybe five times "more deadly" than the flu.



'Dangerous' and 'unfit': Trump's former national security advisers say he has 'no moral compass' in new Woodward book

Trump's admissions are in stark contrast to his frequent public comments at the time insisting that the virus was "going to disappear" and "all work out fine."

The book, using Trump's own words, depicts a President who has betrayed the public trust and the most fundamental responsibilities of his office. In "Rage," Trump says the job of a president is "to keep our country safe." But in early February, Trump told Woodward he knew how deadly the virus was, and in March, admitted he kept that knowledge hidden from the public.

"I wanted to always play it down," Trump told Woodward on March 19, even as he had declared a national emergency over the virus days earlier. "I still like playing it down, because I don't want to create a panic."

If instead of playing down what he knew, Trump had acted decisively in early February with a strict shutdown and a consistent message to wear masks, social distance and wash hands, experts believe that thousands of American lives could have been saved.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I call you Karen.  You call me Karen back because you have the wit of an eight year old. Now that's me blaming you for your behavior?  That doesn't even make sense, Karen.  I guess as a privileged white lady your actions can't be your fault.
> 
> And you aren't exchanging views.  You're pumping tired Democrat talking points.  We hear them all the time from Democrats.  You add zero to the discussion from half way around the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm for gun control
> I'm anti abortion
> I'm anti affirmative action
> I'm for gay rights
> 
> yeah, I'm a died in the wool Dem. You accuse Eddies' knowledge of the world as being Deplorable. In NZ, there are currently 120 Members of Parliament represented by six different political parties. Just because you have a system that is a duopoly doesn't mean the rest of the world live like that.
> I know, and you just add so much to the discussion. No you do. Your sophomoric comparisons, your condescension towards others. All the things you accuse me of. Go look in a mirror before casting aspersions...
> 
> I have a cousin. Her name is Karen. We ALL call her Kaz....true story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um... Democrats are for gun control and for gay rights.
> 
> Never seen you disagree with a Democrat on abortion or affirmative action.    You keep very quiet about it.
> 
> Where did you possibly get that I said anything about parliamentary systems?   What are you smoking?
> 
> And apparently government schools are no better there than here.  I pointed out you're a leftist coming from accross the globe adding zero to what Democrats here say all day long.   Try reading it again.  Only slower this time.  Sound out the words
Click to expand...

The fact he is anti abortion proves what a hypocrite he is the well known fact dems are for abortion.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eddiew said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama says he loves liars you are needed go spread those Biden lies lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT  OBAMA!
> 
> YOU JUST CAN'T MAKE THIS SHIT UP!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bbbbbbuuuuutttt Obama!
> 
> What a buffoon.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats on Obama's last day in office:   It was Bush's fault!
> 
> Democrats the next day:   Obama?  Really?  He's not President anymore.
> 
> LOL.  Eight years and Obama was never responsible for anything to you idiots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes KAZ he was responsible    Responsible for 75 straight months of 6 digit employment gains ,,lowered unemployment from 10% to 5% and nearly tripled the DOW   Forget about all the other good things So what  do you want? Blood? This AH you support is a fn midget standing next to Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how many times did Obama say, it was W ...
> 
> Everything good was Obama, everything bad was W.  That's President with no sense of personal responsibility.
> 
> They both were terrible Presidents.  And you're praising Obama for the worst recorded recession recovery.  Of course you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always Eddie is exposed for the lying hypocrite troll he is.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Ram fan  has no problem with this ??   And you keep this up and I'll get my pal Mr Smith after you lol
> Washington (CNN)President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward in his new book "Rage."
> 
> "This is deadly stuff," Trump told Woodward on February 7.
> 
> In a series of interviews with Woodward, Trump revealed that he had a surprising level of detail about the threat of the virus earlier than previously known. "Pretty amazing," Trump told Woodward, adding that the coronavirus was maybe five times "more deadly" than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Dangerous' and 'unfit': Trump's former national security advisers say he has 'no moral compass' in new Woodward book
> 
> Trump's admissions are in stark contrast to his frequent public comments at the time insisting that the virus was "going to disappear" and "all work out fine."
> 
> The book, using Trump's own words, depicts a President who has betrayed the public trust and the most fundamental responsibilities of his office. In "Rage," Trump says the job of a president is "to keep our country safe." But in early February, Trump told Woodward he knew how deadly the virus was, and in March, admitted he kept that knowledge hidden from the public.
> 
> "I wanted to always play it down," Trump told Woodward on March 19, even as he had declared a national emergency over the virus days earlier. "I still like playing it down, because I don't want to create a panic."
> 
> If instead of playing down what he knew, Trump had acted decisively in early February with a strict shutdown and a consistent message to wear masks, social distance and wash hands, experts believe that thousands of American lives could have been saved.
Click to expand...

Speak English,I got  no time to read your Bible lengh lies.


----------



## eddiew

LA RAM FAN said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I call you Karen.  You call me Karen back because you have the wit of an eight year old. Now that's me blaming you for your behavior?  That doesn't even make sense, Karen.  I guess as a privileged white lady your actions can't be your fault.
> 
> And you aren't exchanging views.  You're pumping tired Democrat talking points.  We hear them all the time from Democrats.  You add zero to the discussion from half way around the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm for gun control
> I'm anti abortion
> I'm anti affirmative action
> I'm for gay rights
> 
> yeah, I'm a died in the wool Dem. You accuse Eddies' knowledge of the world as being Deplorable. In NZ, there are currently 120 Members of Parliament represented by six different political parties. Just because you have a system that is a duopoly doesn't mean the rest of the world live like that.
> I know, and you just add so much to the discussion. No you do. Your sophomoric comparisons, your condescension towards others. All the things you accuse me of. Go look in a mirror before casting aspersions...
> 
> I have a cousin. Her name is Karen. We ALL call her Kaz....true story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um... Democrats are for gun control and for gay rights.
> 
> Never seen you disagree with a Democrat on abortion or affirmative action.    You keep very quiet about it.
> 
> Where did you possibly get that I said anything about parliamentary systems?   What are you smoking?
> 
> And apparently government schools are no better there than here.  I pointed out you're a leftist coming from accross the globe adding zero to what Democrats here say all day long.   Try reading it again.  Only slower this time.  Sound out the words
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact he is anti abortion proves what a hypocrite he is the well known fact dems are for abortion.
Click to expand...

We needed abortion when Trump  was in his moms belly


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've heard the tape of Biden calling him xenophobic for the travel ban many times.  You have no integrity.  I'm not wasting my time with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Biden called tramp an xenophobic, not the China ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right.  Trump did the travel ban and Biden called him xenophobic for doing it.   What didn't you understand about that?
> 
> What a bunch of brainless dimwits.
> 
> Penelope:   No, Biden called Trump xenophobic for doing the travel ban, he didn't call the travel ban xenophobic
> 
> Pure bull crap
Click to expand...

As always she is caught lying.lol


----------



## kaz

LA RAM FAN said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama says he loves liars you are needed go spread those Biden lies lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT  OBAMA!
> 
> YOU JUST CAN'T MAKE THIS SHIT UP!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bbbbbbuuuuutttt Obama!
> 
> What a buffoon.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats on Obama's last day in office:   It was Bush's fault!
> 
> Democrats the next day:   Obama?  Really?  He's not President anymore.
> 
> LOL.  Eight years and Obama was never responsible for anything to you idiots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes KAZ he was responsible    Responsible for 75 straight months of 6 digit employment gains ,,lowered unemployment from 10% to 5% and nearly tripled the DOW   Forget about all the other good things So what  do you want? Blood? This AH you support is a fn midget standing next to Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how many times did Obama say, it was W ...
> 
> Everything good was Obama, everything bad was W.  That's President with no sense of personal responsibility.
> 
> They both were terrible Presidents.  And you're praising Obama for the worst recorded recession recovery.  Of course you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always Eddie is exposed for the lying hypocrite troll he is.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Ram fan  has no problem with this ??   And you keep this up and I'll get my pal Mr Smith after you lol
> Washington (CNN)President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward in his new book "Rage."
> 
> "This is deadly stuff," Trump told Woodward on February 7.
> 
> In a series of interviews with Woodward, Trump revealed that he had a surprising level of detail about the threat of the virus earlier than previously known. "Pretty amazing," Trump told Woodward, adding that the coronavirus was maybe five times "more deadly" than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Dangerous' and 'unfit': Trump's former national security advisers say he has 'no moral compass' in new Woodward book
> 
> Trump's admissions are in stark contrast to his frequent public comments at the time insisting that the virus was "going to disappear" and "all work out fine."
> 
> The book, using Trump's own words, depicts a President who has betrayed the public trust and the most fundamental responsibilities of his office. In "Rage," Trump says the job of a president is "to keep our country safe." But in early February, Trump told Woodward he knew how deadly the virus was, and in March, admitted he kept that knowledge hidden from the public.
> 
> "I wanted to always play it down," Trump told Woodward on March 19, even as he had declared a national emergency over the virus days earlier. "I still like playing it down, because I don't want to create a panic."
> 
> If instead of playing down what he knew, Trump had acted decisively in early February with a strict shutdown and a consistent message to wear masks, social distance and wash hands, experts believe that thousands of American lives could have been saved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak English,I got  no time to read your Bible lengh lies.
Click to expand...


Yep.  There are only two posters I put on ignore who never offended me.  Daniel Palos and eddiew.  Both of them for writing inane posts.   I gave them both the option of just not writing them to me.  I told them both, write your contentless drivel, just don't WRITE IT TO ME.   They both passed and kept doing it.   So bye bye ...


----------



## eddiew

LA RAM FAN said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama says he loves liars you are needed go spread those Biden lies lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT  OBAMA!
> 
> YOU JUST CAN'T MAKE THIS SHIT UP!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bbbbbbuuuuutttt Obama!
> 
> What a buffoon.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats on Obama's last day in office:   It was Bush's fault!
> 
> Democrats the next day:   Obama?  Really?  He's not President anymore.
> 
> LOL.  Eight years and Obama was never responsible for anything to you idiots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes KAZ he was responsible    Responsible for 75 straight months of 6 digit employment gains ,,lowered unemployment from 10% to 5% and nearly tripled the DOW   Forget about all the other good things So what  do you want? Blood? This AH you support is a fn midget standing next to Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how many times did Obama say, it was W ...
> 
> Everything good was Obama, everything bad was W.  That's President with no sense of personal responsibility.
> 
> They both were terrible Presidents.  And you're praising Obama for the worst recorded recession recovery.  Of course you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always Eddie is exposed for the lying hypocrite troll he is.lol
Click to expand...

Sorry ram fan Eddie never lies   and hope rams finish last


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> “Nakedly xenophobic”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for your lame ass spin claiming he wasn’t talking about the travel ban.....or some other dumbassery.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden's words speak for themselves.
> 
> “The pandemic has unleashed familiar forces of hate, fear and xenophobia that he always flames … that have always existed in this society,” Biden said. “But this president brought it with him, has brought with it a new rash of racial messages, verbal and physical attacks and other acts of hate, some subtle, some overt, against the Asian American and Pacific Islanders.”
> 
> “We deserve better than a president who attacks the Speaker of the House for visiting a local Chinatown business in San Francisco. We deserve better than a president who aggressively and childishly insults Asian American reporter. Think of that, the president of the U.S. for the whole world to see, insults an Asian American reporter in the Rose Garden for doing her job and asking a direct question. You deserve a partner and a friend in the White House.”
> 
> He said exactly what he means and nothing in his comments referred to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you for providing an article that contradicts what you want me to believe. It's far easier this way. Perhaps you should have read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, just as I predicted in the last post.
> 
> colfax:   Biden's comments about the travel ban weren't referring to the travel ban.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Doublespeak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like for colfax_m to tell us what part of Trump’s Kung Flu response was “xenophobic”, if it wasn’t the travel bans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s in Biden’s comments, which if you read, you wouldn’t have to ask.
> 
> Calling it the China virus stigmatized Asian Americans who were discriminated against as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best ya got?
> 
> Link us up to all this discrimination due to calling it the China Virus.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a trivial google search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid COVID-19 Pandemic, Asian Americans Facing Discrimination
> 
> 
> While many communities across the country celebrate Asian and Pacific Islander American Heritage Month this May, a growing number of Asian Americans fear for their safety, saying they’ve become targets of COVID-19-related discrimination. Since the coronavirus pandemic began, there have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcboston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NBC, the heart of fake news.
> 
> I do like you're worried about people being afraid of a loony or two out there who while you are perfectly fine with leftists rioting, looting and burning inner cities and you're suddenly not afraid of anyone being afraid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we are back to you following your programing. Step one of the Trump defense syndrome is to claim bias and therefore you don't have to deal with the content.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NBC and the rest of fake news have proven repeatedly they are agenda driven.   Yes, when you do that you lose your credibility.
> 
> Note you ignored the points I made about the article anyway
Click to expand...

That’s the norm for him,ignore facts from articles I returned him the favor and did what he does to us,put on ignore.lol


----------



## eddiew

kaz said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that Make America Great stuff is so hateful to Dimsocialist lemmings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that suckers and losers to dead soldiers  certainly is!  But we know it is just oh so MAGA to you fools.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to bring those quotes from his rallies.
> 
> Watch this dodge......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter when he said them?  Watch this dodge does calling America's war dead suckers and losers " Make America Great Again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats been proven a lie,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it really hasn't, just because tRump says it's a  lie means it is spot on.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why hasnt anyone that heard it come forward with proof???
> 
> oh thats right because it was made up,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe said it was proven ti be a lie, prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO, of course in that tiny mind of yours you did...to you and you alone.
> 
> tRump said he loves the poorly educated, he found ya!!!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama says he loves liars you are needed go spread those Biden lies lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT  OBAMA!
> 
> YOU JUST CAN'T MAKE THIS SHIT UP!!!
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry chump but obama never went away he still injects himself into today's political situations
> Deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bbbbbbuuuuutttt Obama!
> 
> What a buffoon.
> 
> MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats on Obama's last day in office:   It was Bush's fault!
> 
> Democrats the next day:   Obama?  Really?  He's not President anymore.
> 
> LOL.  Eight years and Obama was never responsible for anything to you idiots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes KAZ he was responsible    Responsible for 75 straight months of 6 digit employment gains ,,lowered unemployment from 10% to 5% and nearly tripled the DOW   Forget about all the other good things So what  do you want? Blood? This AH you support is a fn midget standing next to Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how many times did Obama say, it was W ...
> 
> Everything good was Obama, everything bad was W.  That's President with no sense of personal responsibility.
> 
> They both were terrible Presidents.  And you're praising Obama for the worst recorded recession recovery.  Of course you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always Eddie is exposed for the lying hypocrite troll he is.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Ram fan  has no problem with this ??   And you keep this up and I'll get my pal Mr Smith after you lol
> Washington (CNN)President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward in his new book "Rage."
> 
> "This is deadly stuff," Trump told Woodward on February 7.
> 
> In a series of interviews with Woodward, Trump revealed that he had a surprising level of detail about the threat of the virus earlier than previously known. "Pretty amazing," Trump told Woodward, adding that the coronavirus was maybe five times "more deadly" than the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Dangerous' and 'unfit': Trump's former national security advisers say he has 'no moral compass' in new Woodward book
> 
> Trump's admissions are in stark contrast to his frequent public comments at the time insisting that the virus was "going to disappear" and "all work out fine."
> 
> The book, using Trump's own words, depicts a President who has betrayed the public trust and the most fundamental responsibilities of his office. In "Rage," Trump says the job of a president is "to keep our country safe." But in early February, Trump told Woodward he knew how deadly the virus was, and in March, admitted he kept that knowledge hidden from the public.
> 
> "I wanted to always play it down," Trump told Woodward on March 19, even as he had declared a national emergency over the virus days earlier. "I still like playing it down, because I don't want to create a panic."
> 
> If instead of playing down what he knew, Trump had acted decisively in early February with a strict shutdown and a consistent message to wear masks, social distance and wash hands, experts believe that thousands of American lives could have been saved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak English,I got  no time to read your Bible lengh lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  There are only two posters I put on ignore who never offended me.  Daniel Palos and eddiew.  Both of them for writing inane posts.   I gave them both the option of just not writing them to me.  I told them both, write your contentless drivel, just don't WRITE IT TO ME.   They both passed and kept doing it.   So bye bye ...
Click to expand...

Just between you and I kaz   if you can read this,,I've come across  many repub ah posters and never found cause to shut them down


----------



## eddiew

Bottom line is some of these ""brave "" republican posters have yellow running down their backs


----------



## basquebromance

If I was President during this pandemic, none of these folks would have died..none.


----------



## protectionist

Penelope said:


> You heard the words of tramp himself,
> 
> When did tramp know it and what did he know!!


If you actually believe the moronic Atlantic smear job, you're the dumbest dolt in this forum.


----------



## j-mac

Mac1958 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your maki g way too much sense for macs tiny little brain to comprehend.lol hee hee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect Trump to gives two shits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't care, the Trumpsters don't care.
> 
> When this first broke, I was anxious to see how the Trumpsters would react.  I knew they'd rally around him, of course, but I didn't know _*how*_. How in the world can you deny something that came out of his own mouth?
> 
> So far, most of them are going with "fake news", even with the tapes fully public.  They're just flat-out ignoring what he said.  It didn't happen.
> 
> This whole time just continues to evade description.  The term "denial" seems so inadequate, pedestrian, unsatisfying.  This whole pathology just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Trump didn't say these things Mac, it's about how you people twist, pull out of context, and use things like hindsight, name calling, and bull shit narratives to constantly attack this President over this...Example, it is clear that Cuomo is responsible for the explosion of senior citizen deaths inside nursing homes due to his policy of shoving Covid positive patients into these facilities. Even when this President sent him MASH forces, and an entire Hospital ship ready to help, that weren't use by that dolt...Yet, I'll bet you a dime for a dollar that you'll defend that POS.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your maki g way too much sense for macs tiny little brain to comprehend.lol hee hee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's for sure.  No one is as smart as an obedient Trumpster 'n stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or as committed to dishonesty as a liberal masquerading as a libertarian....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being done by whom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem....Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think I'm pretending to be a libertarian, you are clearly not paying attention.
> 
> Somehow I'm not surprised.
Click to expand...


yeah sure...


----------



## jc456

ABikerSailor said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Azog  We want your vote  Just don't want you to vote for this obvious idiot this bully Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  When you are flying around in your own privae 757 jet, MAYBE you could start calling Trump an "idiot"
> 
> 2.  Who has Trump bullied ?  How ?  Got a source ? Got a link ? Got anything ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Owning a jet and claiming to be rich DOES NOT qualify as intelligence or being smart.  Just means that they were lucky.  So what if he has a jet?  What does that really prove, other than he owns something?  Damn sure doesn't mean that Trump is smart.
Click to expand...

can't make it up.  really.  guy runs his own business, flies in a 757 jet, ran and became president, but he's just lucky!  make a note everyone what hard luck looks like.  demofks do hate those who worked hard and succeeded.  So what's your version of the other billionaires, lucky huh?


----------



## jc456

basquebromance said:


> Trump lies so much it comes naturally to him, it's like breathing
> 
> people don't mean a thing to him. they move right through him, just like his breath
> 
> he always inserts the phrase "to be honest with you", when talking to Woodward, implying that at other times when he didn't say it that he wasn't being honest!


post a lie!!!! been asking for years, still not one posted.  hmmmm very strange.


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump lies so much it comes naturally to him, it's like breathing
> 
> people don't mean a thing to him. they move right through him, just like his breath
> 
> he always inserts the phrase "to be honest with you", when talking to Woodward, implying that at other times when he didn't say it that he wasn't being honest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can tell that so many times - he starts out answering a question or even just bloviating, that he has no clue what is coming outa that orange piehole ... but by the time he's finished, he is actually believing it & it becomes his reality.
Click to expand...

post a lie!!! you still haven't son,  been asking you for over a year and it should  be simple.


----------



## jc456

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump debating style.
> 
> kaz:  The beach is comprised of sand
> 
> Dr Grump:  List every beach and every grain of sand on each beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbbzzttt.... Wrong. I'm not debating whether the beach is made of sand. I'm debating if you are even at a beach. In order for the above to be true, I have to believe everything you type is true. I don't. Talk about hubris and arrogance.
> As I said, you make a assertion it is yours to prove not mine. You going "it is so" is not evidence of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh the irony there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Dumb Ass thinks list every Democrat and every position is a lucid debate response.   It's some stupid shit.
> 
> Note he's claiming he doesn't want to prove me wrong.  Nope not interested.  Sure he's not.   Obviously he knows I'm right and he's deflecting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't prove something wrong that hasn't been proven in the first place.
> Note to Kaz: saying "The Dems are Communists" doesn't prove a thing.
> For example, just because I say the moon is made of cheese doesn't make it so. Now, if I was to state that to you, Kaz, it is not incumbent on you to prove it to be so, it is up to me, after all I'm the one stating the fact.
> 
> Look, I know I'm hitting my head up against the wall with you on this, which leaves me with two conclusions - you're either deliberately being obtuse, or you're dumb as a sack of rocks. I know where I'd put my money, cause I'm guessing you'd have to look up what obtuse even means.
Click to expand...

you can't prove anything foreign loser.


----------



## jc456

Dr Grump said:


> Love it. For a long time on this very board back when I first joined all you neocon whackos rambled on about how Clinton was responsible for Somalia. Now it's Bush. Ha! I couldn't make this shit up.


do yo need foreign aid?


----------



## jc456

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The old fart gets caught lying, so now he switches to polling.
> 
> Dumbfuck, polls this far out from the elevtion are meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case in point, Hillary was ahead of Impeachd Trump at this point in 2016 by an average of about 5 points -- and she lost the election.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, so while I was away, overnight ZERO Boy as been busy.  HA HA. No problem.
> 
> Here's brief review. First ZERO thought he would post some easily refuted FALSE numbers, to disaparage Chicken Boy thought he was going to get away with it. But aha, protectionist to the rescue of all USMB posters being scammed by Mr QUIZ ZERO.
> 
> He tried to hoodwink us into thinking that Trump had no GDP growth quarters higher than 3.5%.   That was blown to bits when I posted the current BEA charts showing that in Trump's time, there were 3 GDP quarters higher than 3.5.  One of 3.9 and the other 3.8.
> 
> It might be noted that both of these were lowered by the Obama-friendly BEA who has been cooking the books on these numbers during Trump's presidency. They have continually been raising Obama's numbers, while lowering Trump's.  So the 3.9 and 3.8 were really 4.1 and 4.2, (and I posted a link showing the 4.2).
> 
> So Chicken Faun got caught LYING to the forum, but what is even funnier is his response to getting caught. He then posted his own BEA chart, but it was one just of changes in GDP quarters - a change of the subject.  LOL..  I guess that was supposed to be a distraction to take us away from noticing what he got caught about.  Well, no.
> 
> When you're caught, you're caught. But just like Faun's cowardice in refusing to take my QUIZZES (for liberals), here too he's too soft to man up and just admit he was WRONG.  Instead, this dufus goes on and on calling me a liar, and hoping nobody will notice what actually occured - ie. HIM LYING.
> 
> Well, MR QUIZ ZERO, whenever you can muster up the guts, let me know, and I'll present you with one or more of my QUIZZES, so you can find out how information-deprived you are as a result of all those liberal OMISSION media outlets you've been suckered into.
> 
> As for the polls, what your OMISSION media doesn't tell you is that Trump being ahead in the polls is not like Hillary being ahead in the polls. that's because largely, Republicans don't answer polls. So when Hillary was ahead in the polls, she was actually set to lose the election.  With Trump now ahead in the polls, Biden is dead as a doornail.
> 
> And _"this far out from the election" _ Well yeah, we still have the debates, to go through. HA HA HA.  Where will Biden be Hiden ?
Click to expand...

he'd rather be a zero.  he is used to it.


----------



## jc456

protectionist said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I know the Communist manifesto. In fact, I said almost the opposite. As well as being a coward, you can't read. You are the one saying the Dems are communists, not I. All I'm asking you is to draw parallels. You can't. I didn't think so, because anybody with half a brain knows the Dems are not Communists. So, now I know you have less than half a brain. Hell, most of what the Dems want isn't even socialism.
> 
> 
> 
> There are distinct parallels between Democrats and communists.
> 
> 1.  Democrats support high taxes on the rich (the way Marx advocated to redistribute wealth)
> 
> 2.  Marx advocated _"From each according to his ability, to each according to his need."  _This is synonymous with Democrats' high welfare policies.
> 
> 3.  Communists and Democrats are both INTERnationalists, in contrast to Trump and Republicans' nationalism.  This is easily seen in Democrats open borders policies, sanctuary cities, and policies of outsourcing US companies and jobs, This is seen in Obama, Biden and Hillary's international trade policies, having supported such outsourcing agreements as NAFTA, WTO, TPP.  Also,  Hillary is member of Council on Foreign Relations and the Trilateral Commission, both notorious, globalist, outsourcing organizations.
> 
> 4.  And who can forget Obama's infamous, globalist remark from a speech in Germany when he stated _"I am a citizen of the world."_  For which  he was sharply criticized by 2012 conservative presidential candidate Virgil Goode, who said _"*You're supposed to be a citizen of the United States, and as a US president, representing the American people, not the world."*_
Click to expand...

unless the world bought you.


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> Just between you and I kaz if you can read this,,I've come across many repub ah posters and never found cause to shut them down


so no need to.


----------



## Dr Grump

jc456 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump debating style.
> 
> kaz:  The beach is comprised of sand
> 
> Dr Grump:  List every beach and every grain of sand on each beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbbzzttt.... Wrong. I'm not debating whether the beach is made of sand. I'm debating if you are even at a beach. In order for the above to be true, I have to believe everything you type is true. I don't. Talk about hubris and arrogance.
> As I said, you make a assertion it is yours to prove not mine. You going "it is so" is not evidence of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh the irony there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr Dumb Ass thinks list every Democrat and every position is a lucid debate response.   It's some stupid shit.
> 
> Note he's claiming he doesn't want to prove me wrong.  Nope not interested.  Sure he's not.   Obviously he knows I'm right and he's deflecting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't prove something wrong that hasn't been proven in the first place.
> Note to Kaz: saying "The Dems are Communists" doesn't prove a thing.
> For example, just because I say the moon is made of cheese doesn't make it so. Now, if I was to state that to you, Kaz, it is not incumbent on you to prove it to be so, it is up to me, after all I'm the one stating the fact.
> 
> Look, I know I'm hitting my head up against the wall with you on this, which leaves me with two conclusions - you're either deliberately being obtuse, or you're dumb as a sack of rocks. I know where I'd put my money, cause I'm guessing you'd have to look up what obtuse even means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can't prove anything foreign loser.
Click to expand...


I don't have to come to two conclusions with you. I know you're as dumb as a sack of rocks.


----------



## jc456

Dr Grump said:


> I don't have to come to two conclusions with you. I know you're as dumb as a sack of rocks.


foreigner, you aren't worth our time.  I don't waste my time explaining my country issues with foreigners. bye.


----------



## jbrownson0831

basquebromance said:


> If I was President during this pandemic, none of these folks would have died..none.


Ah....wait for it......hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!  Again...hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## basquebromance

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump lies so much it comes naturally to him, it's like breathing
> 
> people don't mean a thing to him. they move right through him, just like his breath
> 
> he always inserts the phrase "to be honest with you", when talking to Woodward, implying that at other times when he didn't say it that he wasn't being honest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can tell that so many times - he starts out answering a question or even just bloviating, that he has no clue what is coming outa that orange piehole ... but by the time he's finished, he is actually believing it & it becomes his reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> post a lie!!! you still haven't son,  been asking you for over a year and it should  be simple.
Click to expand...

Trump lied...200K Americans died


----------



## jbrownson0831

basquebromance said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump lies so much it comes naturally to him, it's like breathing
> 
> people don't mean a thing to him. they move right through him, just like his breath
> 
> he always inserts the phrase "to be honest with you", when talking to Woodward, implying that at other times when he didn't say it that he wasn't being honest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can tell that so many times - he starts out answering a question or even just bloviating, that he has no clue what is coming outa that orange piehole ... but by the time he's finished, he is actually believing it & it becomes his reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> post a lie!!! you still haven't son,  been asking you for over a year and it should  be simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump lied...200K Americans died
Click to expand...

Awwwk awwwk awwwk!  Wacko Polly wanna Trump cracker awwwwwkkkk!


----------



## jbrownson0831

basquebromance said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump lies so much it comes naturally to him, it's like breathing
> 
> people don't mean a thing to him. they move right through him, just like his breath
> 
> he always inserts the phrase "to be honest with you", when talking to Woodward, implying that at other times when he didn't say it that he wasn't being honest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can tell that so many times - he starts out answering a question or even just bloviating, that he has no clue what is coming outa that orange piehole ... but by the time he's finished, he is actually believing it & it becomes his reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> post a lie!!! you still haven't son,  been asking you for over a year and it should  be simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump lied...200K Americans died
Click to expand...

Cuomo posed, 33,000 were hosed.


----------



## jc456

basquebromance said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump lies so much it comes naturally to him, it's like breathing
> 
> people don't mean a thing to him. they move right through him, just like his breath
> 
> he always inserts the phrase "to be honest with you", when talking to Woodward, implying that at other times when he didn't say it that he wasn't being honest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can tell that so many times - he starts out answering a question or even just bloviating, that he has no clue what is coming outa that orange piehole ... but by the time he's finished, he is actually believing it & it becomes his reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> post a lie!!! you still haven't son,  been asking you for over a year and it should  be simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump lied...200K Americans died
Click to expand...

what was the lie?  

BTW, if you actually investigated you'd find 200k Americans die every qtr every year.  and?

One more thing, I like the other person that uses this user name.


----------



## jc456

still no takers on the trump lies that never happened.


----------



## eddiew

jc456 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Azog  We want your vote  Just don't want you to vote for this obvious idiot this bully Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  When you are flying around in your own privae 757 jet, MAYBE you could start calling Trump an "idiot"
> 
> 2.  Who has Trump bullied ?  How ?  Got a source ? Got a link ? Got anything ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Owning a jet and claiming to be rich DOES NOT qualify as intelligence or being smart.  Just means that they were lucky.  So what if he has a jet?  What does that really prove, other than he owns something?  Damn sure doesn't mean that Trump is smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can't make it up.  really.  guy runs his own business, flies in a 757 jet, ran and became president, but he's just lucky!  make a note everyone what hard luck looks like.  demofks do hate those who worked hard and succeeded.  So what's your version of the other billionaires, lucky huh?
Click to expand...

He's a crook,a thief and maybe a traitor   Why is he afraid to show tax returns like all other presidents have done ?  Too many questionable  items??


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Azog  We want your vote  Just don't want you to vote for this obvious idiot this bully Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  When you are flying around in your own privae 757 jet, MAYBE you could start calling Trump an "idiot"
> 
> 2.  Who has Trump bullied ?  How ?  Got a source ? Got a link ? Got anything ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Owning a jet and claiming to be rich DOES NOT qualify as intelligence or being smart.  Just means that they were lucky.  So what if he has a jet?  What does that really prove, other than he owns something?  Damn sure doesn't mean that Trump is smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can't make it up.  really.  guy runs his own business, flies in a 757 jet, ran and became president, but he's just lucky!  make a note everyone what hard luck looks like.  demofks do hate those who worked hard and succeeded.  So what's your version of the other billionaires, lucky huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a crook,a thief and maybe a traitor   Why is he afraid to show tax returns like all other presidents have done ?  Too many questionable  items??
Click to expand...

They are his tax returns, he can show them if he wants or not show them.  Its America not Obammy's favorite country.


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Azog  We want your vote  Just don't want you to vote for this obvious idiot this bully Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  When you are flying around in your own privae 757 jet, MAYBE you could start calling Trump an "idiot"
> 
> 2.  Who has Trump bullied ?  How ?  Got a source ? Got a link ? Got anything ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Owning a jet and claiming to be rich DOES NOT qualify as intelligence or being smart.  Just means that they were lucky.  So what if he has a jet?  What does that really prove, other than he owns something?  Damn sure doesn't mean that Trump is smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can't make it up.  really.  guy runs his own business, flies in a 757 jet, ran and became president, but he's just lucky!  make a note everyone what hard luck looks like.  demofks do hate those who worked hard and succeeded.  So what's your version of the other billionaires, lucky huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a crook,a thief and maybe a traitor   Why is he afraid to show tax returns like all other presidents have done ?  Too many questionable  items??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are his tax returns, he can show them if he wants or not show them.  Its America not Obammy's favorite country.
Click to expand...

And you really believe he's not hiding anything  ,with his rep you really believe his hands are clean??? You can't be that naive


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> He's a crook,a thief and maybe a traitor Why is he afraid to show tax returns like all other presidents have done ? Too many questionable items??


name something he did, I've been waiting.  scream at the fking top of your lungs, I give a shit what you think.  prove it.

AS for his taxes, it has personal information that we don't need to see.  The IRS is there to protect us.


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Azog  We want your vote  Just don't want you to vote for this obvious idiot this bully Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  When you are flying around in your own privae 757 jet, MAYBE you could start calling Trump an "idiot"
> 
> 2.  Who has Trump bullied ?  How ?  Got a source ? Got a link ? Got anything ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Owning a jet and claiming to be rich DOES NOT qualify as intelligence or being smart.  Just means that they were lucky.  So what if he has a jet?  What does that really prove, other than he owns something?  Damn sure doesn't mean that Trump is smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can't make it up.  really.  guy runs his own business, flies in a 757 jet, ran and became president, but he's just lucky!  make a note everyone what hard luck looks like.  demofks do hate those who worked hard and succeeded.  So what's your version of the other billionaires, lucky huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a crook,a thief and maybe a traitor   Why is he afraid to show tax returns like all other presidents have done ?  Too many questionable  items??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are his tax returns, he can show them if he wants or not show them.  Its America not Obammy's favorite country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you really believe he's not hiding anything  ,with his rep you really believe his hands are clean??? You can't be that naive
Click to expand...

prove thet're dirty like I just posted.  why don't you?  you should have all of that available since you constantly scream it.


----------



## eddiew

jc456 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a crook,a thief and maybe a traitor Why is he afraid to show tax returns like all other presidents have done ? Too many questionable items??
> 
> 
> 
> name something he did, I've been waiting.  scream at the fking top of your lungs, I give a shit what you think.  prove it.
> 
> AS for his taxes, it has personal information that we don't need to see.  The IRS is there to protect us.
Click to expand...

You really want me to prove something to you?? Really?? A trump ass kisser who believes all the shit he throws??  Get real


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Azog  We want your vote  Just don't want you to vote for this obvious idiot this bully Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  When you are flying around in your own privae 757 jet, MAYBE you could start calling Trump an "idiot"
> 
> 2.  Who has Trump bullied ?  How ?  Got a source ? Got a link ? Got anything ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Owning a jet and claiming to be rich DOES NOT qualify as intelligence or being smart.  Just means that they were lucky.  So what if he has a jet?  What does that really prove, other than he owns something?  Damn sure doesn't mean that Trump is smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can't make it up.  really.  guy runs his own business, flies in a 757 jet, ran and became president, but he's just lucky!  make a note everyone what hard luck looks like.  demofks do hate those who worked hard and succeeded.  So what's your version of the other billionaires, lucky huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a crook,a thief and maybe a traitor   Why is he afraid to show tax returns like all other presidents have done ?  Too many questionable  items??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are his tax returns, he can show them if he wants or not show them.  Its America not Obammy's favorite country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you really believe he's not hiding anything  ,with his rep you really believe his hands are clean??? You can't be that naive
Click to expand...

I don't really care given the choice you gave me with Sleepy Joe the sniffer and boob squeezer.  Being naive has nothing to do with it, common sense is applicable.


----------



## eddiew

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Azog  We want your vote  Just don't want you to vote for this obvious idiot this bully Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  When you are flying around in your own privae 757 jet, MAYBE you could start calling Trump an "idiot"
> 
> 2.  Who has Trump bullied ?  How ?  Got a source ? Got a link ? Got anything ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Owning a jet and claiming to be rich DOES NOT qualify as intelligence or being smart.  Just means that they were lucky.  So what if he has a jet?  What does that really prove, other than he owns something?  Damn sure doesn't mean that Trump is smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can't make it up.  really.  guy runs his own business, flies in a 757 jet, ran and became president, but he's just lucky!  make a note everyone what hard luck looks like.  demofks do hate those who worked hard and succeeded.  So what's your version of the other billionaires, lucky huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a crook,a thief and maybe a traitor   Why is he afraid to show tax returns like all other presidents have done ?  Too many questionable  items??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are his tax returns, he can show them if he wants or not show them.  Its America not Obammy's favorite country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you really believe he's not hiding anything  ,with his rep you really believe his hands are clean??? You can't be that naive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really care given the choice you gave me with Sleepy Joe the sniffer and boob squeezer.  Being naive has nothing to do with it, common sense is applicable.
Click to expand...

Common sense??  You look at a guy with so called billions and no American  bank will lend him a dime?  What does your common sense say about that??  Mine says he's connected to Russia and Putin


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Azog  We want your vote  Just don't want you to vote for this obvious idiot this bully Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  When you are flying around in your own privae 757 jet, MAYBE you could start calling Trump an "idiot"
> 
> 2.  Who has Trump bullied ?  How ?  Got a source ? Got a link ? Got anything ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Owning a jet and claiming to be rich DOES NOT qualify as intelligence or being smart.  Just means that they were lucky.  So what if he has a jet?  What does that really prove, other than he owns something?  Damn sure doesn't mean that Trump is smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can't make it up.  really.  guy runs his own business, flies in a 757 jet, ran and became president, but he's just lucky!  make a note everyone what hard luck looks like.  demofks do hate those who worked hard and succeeded.  So what's your version of the other billionaires, lucky huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a crook,a thief and maybe a traitor   Why is he afraid to show tax returns like all other presidents have done ?  Too many questionable  items??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are his tax returns, he can show them if he wants or not show them.  Its America not Obammy's favorite country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you really believe he's not hiding anything  ,with his rep you really believe his hands are clean??? You can't be that naive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really care given the choice you gave me with Sleepy Joe the sniffer and boob squeezer.  Being naive has nothing to do with it, common sense is applicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common sense??  You look at a guy with so called billions and no American  bank will lend him a dime?  What does your common sense say about that??  Mine says he's connected to Russia and Putin
Click to expand...

You didn't seem to care about Obammy and his man love for Putin, plus Trump has done business with many countries over the years as a non-politician and all perfectly legal.  Dementia Joe is nursing home material so again.....common sense.


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a crook,a thief and maybe a traitor Why is he afraid to show tax returns like all other presidents have done ? Too many questionable items??
> 
> 
> 
> name something he did, I've been waiting.  scream at the fking top of your lungs, I give a shit what you think.  prove it.
> 
> AS for his taxes, it has personal information that we don't need to see.  The IRS is there to protect us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really want me to prove something to you?? Really?? A trump ass kisser who believes all the shit he throws??  Get real
Click to expand...

yep!!!

but you can't.  that's a true demofk screaming wolf.


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> Common sense?? You look at a guy with so called billions and no American bank will lend him a dime? What does your common sense say about that?? Mine says he's connected to Russia and Putin


so when were you in the banking business to know what trump can and can't get?

Post the note he was denied.


----------



## jc456

all challenges were aborted yet again by the demofks.  each of them stopped.  amazing.


----------



## eddiew

jc456 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Common sense?? You look at a guy with so called billions and no American bank will lend him a dime? What does your common sense say about that?? Mine says he's connected to Russia and Putin
> 
> 
> 
> so when were you in the banking business to know what trump can and can't get?
> 
> Post the note he was denied.
Click to expand...

JC456   Does this help??
Is it true that Donald Trump cannot secure a loan from a US BANK?
6 Answers


Barbara Taylor
, former Realtor, Investor, Property Manager at Carolina Classic Properties
Answered December 4, 2019 · Author has 1.7K answers and 2M answer views

It has been true for decades that Trump can't borrow money in the US, that is for all of his career that his father wasn't backing him and then bailing him out, and it was widely publicized at the time.
It’s in court and other public records for anyone with the time to see that Trump has always been financially irresponsible, deceptive, incompetent, and fraudulent.
When he did still have properties, his bankers put him on an allowance for his living expenses and didn't let him control anything.
4 major bankruptcies and 2 others and thousands of law suits by stiffed clients, customers, contractors
Continue Reading


----------



## eddiew

And JC  you made that SB president    Feel good ??  Really??


----------



## eddiew

jc  you supported trump  and now you're weeping ??


----------



## eddiew

Brownie  You were told before 2016 what a pos trump has ALWAYS been  NOW he's proven it to you


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> Brownie  You were told before 2016 what a pos trump has ALWAYS been  NOW he's proven it to you


And yet you whine and whine and cry and cry but can't ever come up with anyone to beat him.  And this drubbing will be worse than the last.


----------



## eddiew

The chickens have come home to roost   The proof trump is was and will always be a POS  is on the table   What kind of low lifes can support this degenerate?


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> The chickens have come home to roost   The proof trump is was and will always be a POS  is on the table   What kind of low lifes can support this degenerate?


The winners support him.


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Common sense?? You look at a guy with so called billions and no American bank will lend him a dime? What does your common sense say about that?? Mine says he's connected to Russia and Putin
> 
> 
> 
> so when were you in the banking business to know what trump can and can't get?
> 
> Post the note he was denied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JC456   Does this help??
> Is it true that Donald Trump cannot secure a loan from a US BANK?
> 6 Answers
> Barbara Taylor
> , former Realtor, Investor, Property Manager at Carolina Classic Properties
> Answered December 4, 2019 · Author has 1.7K answers and 2M answer views
> 
> It has been true for decades that Trump can't borrow money in the US, that is for all of his career that his father wasn't backing him and then bailing him out, and it was widely publicized at the time.
> It’s in court and other public records for anyone with the time to see that Trump has always been financially irresponsible, deceptive, incompetent, and fraudulent.
> When he did still have properties, his bankers put him on an allowance for his living expenses and didn't let him control anything.
> 4 major bankruptcies and 2 others and thousands of law suits by stiffed clients, customers, contractors
> Continue Reading
Click to expand...

is it true that the US has a trillion dollars in debt, yet not one politician wants to curb spending?

BTW, what's between Donald Trump and the private Banking system is between him and them.  There are reasons both ways.  Hence my question.


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> And JC  you made that SB president    Feel good ??  Really??


name a bank that won't give him a loan!


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> The chickens have come home to roost   The proof trump is was and will always be a POS  is on the table   What kind of low lifes can support this degenerate?


hahahahahahahahaha that info is from 2018.  show some new report current in 2020.  I'll wait.  I did a search for this and nadda.  so please name a bank.


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> jc  you supported trump  and now you're weeping ??


you think I'm weeping?  where, post a post number me weeping.  I'm proud of my president.  projecting again like a good demofk does.  I see you can't accept my challenge loser.


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> The chickens have come home to roost   The proof trump is was and will always be a POS  is on the table   What kind of low lifes can support this degenerate?


where? post it.


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> Brownie  You were told before 2016 what a pos trump has ALWAYS been  NOW he's proven it to you


he's kept his promises.  still waiting on the lies he supposedly made.  you all are zero for hundred.


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Common sense?? You look at a guy with so called billions and no American bank will lend him a dime? What does your common sense say about that?? Mine says he's connected to Russia and Putin
> 
> 
> 
> so when were you in the banking business to know what trump can and can't get?
> 
> Post the note he was denied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JC456   Does this help??
> Is it true that Donald Trump cannot secure a loan from a US BANK?
> 6 Answers
> Barbara Taylor
> , former Realtor, Investor, Property Manager at Carolina Classic Properties
> Answered December 4, 2019 · Author has 1.7K answers and 2M answer views
> 
> It has been true for decades that Trump can't borrow money in the US, that is for all of his career that his father wasn't backing him and then bailing him out, and it was widely publicized at the time.
> It’s in court and other public records for anyone with the time to see that Trump has always been financially irresponsible, deceptive, incompetent, and fraudulent.
> When he did still have properties, his bankers put him on an allowance for his living expenses and didn't let him control anything.
> 4 major bankruptcies and 2 others and thousands of law suits by stiffed clients, customers, contractors
> Continue Reading
Click to expand...

2018 myths.


----------



## eddiew

jc456 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> And JC  you made that SB president    Feel good ??  Really??
> 
> 
> 
> name a bank that won't give him a loan!
Click to expand...

Name one that will


----------



## eddiew

jc456 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc  you supported trump  and now you're weeping ??
> 
> 
> 
> you think I'm weeping?  where, post a post number me weeping.  I'm proud of my president.  projecting again like a good demofk does.  I see you can't accept my challenge loser.
Click to expand...

After knowing what a scumbag he is you're still  supporting him ?? WTF is the matter with you?  Are you blind  or perhaps you don't give a shit?


----------



## jbrownson0831

eddiew said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> jc  you supported trump  and now you're weeping ??
> 
> 
> 
> you think I'm weeping?  where, post a post number me weeping.  I'm proud of my president.  projecting again like a good demofk does.  I see you can't accept my challenge loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After knowing what a scumbag he is you're still  supporting him ?? WTF is the matter with you?  Are you blind  or perhaps you don't give a shit?
Click to expand...

.....Sniff the boob squeezer.....


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> And JC  you made that SB president    Feel good ??  Really??
> 
> 
> 
> name a bank that won't give him a loan!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one that will
Click to expand...

Why? It’s your claim, prove it.

I see you’re trapped

another peewee Herman I know you are what am I moment from a demofk


----------



## jc456

eddiew said:


> After knowing what a scumbag he is you're still supporting him ?? WTF is the matter with you? Are you blind or perhaps you don't give a shit


Post your evidence


----------



## cutter

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


So he wasn't covering up anything. Covid19 ended up being a lot less dangerous than all the "experts" were saying. Remember the "experts" were predicting millions dead in the US and Trump didn't panic or try to panic out Nation  like the"experts" were doing. Trump is who you want in an emergency, keeping his cool and doing what needed to be done. The actions of a truly Great President.


----------



## Dr Grump

jc456 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to come to two conclusions with you. I know you're as dumb as a sack of rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> foreigner, you aren't worth our time.  I don't waste my time explaining my country issues with foreigners. bye.
Click to expand...

Explaining? You barely understand them....


----------



## jc456

Dr Grump said:


> Explaining? You barely understand them....


I don't do New Zealand


----------



## Dr Grump

jc456 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explaining? You barely understand them....
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do New Zealand
Click to expand...


I'd be shocked if you even knew were it was.


----------



## protectionist

jc456 said:


> unless the world bought you.


Good point. 
Gee, how come the Democrats didn't put that on their list of investigations ? (sarcasm)


----------



## protectionist

basquebromance said:


> Trump lied...200K Americans died


Not gonna tell us how Pelosi lied ?  Joe Biden ?  









						Sean Hannity: Biden, Democrats downplayed coronavirus while Trump took action
					

President Trump is being accused of lying to the public about the severity of the coronavirus pandemic, but Democrats were the ones who initially downplayed the crisis, Fox News’ Sean Hannity said Wednesday night.




					www.foxnews.com
				












						FLASHBACK: Nancy Pelosi Downplayed Coronavirus, Biden Accused Trump of Fearmongering
					

Social media is abuzz on Wednesday after it was reported that Trump told famed Washington Post associate editor Bob Woodward on February 7 that COVID-19 was “more deadly than even your strenuous...




					pjmedia.com


----------



## protectionist

eddiew said:


> Common sense??  You look at a guy with so called billions and no American  bank will lend him a dime?  What does your common sense say about that??  Mine says he's connected to Russia and Putin


Upon what do you base the claim that _"no American  bank will lend him a dime"_ ?


----------



## protectionist

eddiew said:


> JC456   Does this help??
> Is it true that Donald Trump cannot secure a loan from a US BANK?
> 6 Answers
> Barbara Taylor
> , former Realtor, Investor, Property Manager at Carolina Classic Properties
> Answered December 4, 2019 · Author has 1.7K answers and 2M answer views
> 
> It has been true for decades that Trump can't borrow money in the US, that is for all of his career that his father wasn't backing him and then bailing him out, and it was widely publicized at the time.
> It’s in court and other public records for anyone with the time to see that Trump has always been financially irresponsible, deceptive, incompetent, and fraudulent.
> When he did still have properties, his bankers put him on an allowance for his living expenses and didn't let him control anything.
> 4 major bankruptcies and 2 others and thousands of law suits by stiffed clients, customers, contractors
> Continue Reading


This is not proof that no American bank would give him a loan., It mere hearsay, coming from an obvious Trump hater.


----------



## protectionist

eddiew said:


> Brownie  You were told before 2016 what a pos trump has ALWAYS been  NOW he's proven it to you


Proven what ? What are you talking about ?


----------



## protectionist

eddiew said:


> The chickens have come home to roost   The proof trump is was and will always be a POS  is on the table   What kind of low lifes can support this degenerate?


WHAT is on the table ?  What is this so-called _"proof"_ you talk about ?  You're not real big on specifics, I notice.


----------



## protectionist

jc456 said:


> name a bank that won't give him a loan!


And show PROOF that that is the case.


----------



## protectionist

eddiew said:


> Name one that will


He asked you first. And by this question, it appears you have no answer for his question.

See what happen when you listen to CNN, MSNBC, PBS, loose talk propaganda ?


----------



## protectionist

eddiew said:


> After knowing what a scumbag he is you're still  supporting him ?? WTF is the matter with you?  Are you blind  or perhaps you don't give a shit?


"Scumbag" about what ?  Upon what do you base that?


----------



## protectionist

Dr Grump said:


> I'd be shocked if you even knew were it was.


Most people wouldn't bother.


----------



## protectionist

katsteve2012 said:


> That statement has been highly questioned by credible  money management experts for years.
> 
> Since you are a gullible, blindly loyal Trump worshipper, you  refuse to acknowledge that the true valuation of his net  worth has been a mystery long prior to 1999.
> 
> He has fought with Forbes for years over their estimate of his actual net worth wealth, and since no one truly knows the extent of his tax liabilities, the only barometer there is to gauge his wealth are public records, which do not support his claim of being a  "multi billionaire" for the duration of time that he and his sheep like you claim.


But there are public records of his ownership of vast real estate (mostly skyscrapers) all over the world. You think these are a secret ?  Did CNN say that ?

And did you mention Forbes ?  Ten days ago they published an article showing Trump raked in $1.9 Billion just over the last 3 years, and all he had to do to get that money was be alive.  So much for your disparagements about Trump's _"business acumen"_

The facts are that he does have a multbillionaire's  _"proven track record of building and sustaining new businesses or turning distressed businesses into profitable ventures", _revealed right for us by none other than YOUR SOURCE.

And here it is >>









						Trump’s Businesses Raked In $1.9 Billion Of Revenue During His First Three Years In Office
					

Donald Trump never really got out of business.




					www.forbes.com
				




And after posts like you've been posting here, what _"could be taken seriously" _might be most posters in this forum, not including you. 




You might try being less _"gullible, blindly loyal"_ to whomever you're getting your fake "news information" from.


----------



## Dr Grump

protectionist said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be shocked if you even knew were it was.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people wouldn't bother.
Click to expand...


Most insular, neocon, jingoistic, yanks wouldn't bother...after all, it's all about them..


----------



## protectionist

Dr Grump said:


> Most insular, neocon, jingoistic, yanks wouldn't bother...after all, it's all about them..


Good that you realize that.  It's sure not all about wherever that is you're from.

But for one thing, we might note that this is >> USMB.


----------



## Dr Grump

protectionist said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most insular, neocon, jingoistic, yanks wouldn't bother...after all, it's all about them..
> 
> 
> 
> Good that you realize that.  It's sure not all about wherever that is you're from.
> 
> But for one thing, we might note that this is >> USMB.
Click to expand...


Never said it was. You're the egocentric one, not I, Newb.

As for being the USMB...and?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if you just joined us in reality, that would do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the reality where Trump claimed in the spring that COVID is no big deal, the Democrats are using it for a hoax, it’s going to disappear and it’s totally under control?
> 
> Or should I stay in the reality where COVID has killed hundreds of thousands, continues to kill about a thousand people per day and has caused trillions upon trillions of economic damage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the sring where Nancy was inviting people down to Chinatown, and Joe was calling the travel ban xenophobic, and fear mongering? That spring?
> 
> And due to the administrations actions the death toll from this virus is within CDC projected numbers...That's science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax:   But Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Fact check:  Liar, liar pants on fire
> 
> Colfax:   and what was exactly was wrong with inviting people to Chinatown in February?
> 
> Your hypocrisy of attacking Trump now for admitting he downplayed the Biden virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colfax: Biden never called the ban xenophobic and fear mongering
> 
> Kaz: Yes he did and I have proof.
> 
> Colfax: Can I see this proof?
> 
> Kaz: No! (Jumps out window)
> 
> You are really bad at making a compelling case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've heard the tape of Biden calling him xenophobic for the travel ban many times.  You have no integrity.  I'm not wasting my time with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On that tape, does Biden mention the travel ban?
> 
> Be honest. Yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was talking about the travel ban.  That was the subject.   When you did papers in school, did you put in the paper that you were referring to the assignment or did you assume the teacher already grasped that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean "that was the subject". Who made it the subject of his comments?
> 
> I take it that you are acknowledging that Biden never mentioned the travel ban in his comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called confirmation bias, of course you do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, since you won't directly address the questions, I take it there's a reason for it and that reason is likely because you don't want to admit that the truth.
> 
> So, again, who made it "the subject" of Biden's comments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you do, it's called confirmation bias.   I reject your stupid shit and you take that as agreeing with you.  It's pretty moronic.   Like everything else you post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're free to prove me wrong anytime, but you keep trying to change the subject rather than discuss it.
> 
> Who made the travel ban "the subject" of Biden's comments?
> 
> Dying to know, since this would prove your assertion, but since you refuse to acknowledge the question, I'm going to feel free to make an adverse inference on it. Again, it's up to you to prove me wrong anytime. I'm guessing you'd rather call names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already proved that you won't acknowledge evidence.  I just didn't believe you.  Nostra proved it.   You don't get a second chance when you already proved your lack of manhood.
Click to expand...

Man you are not kidding about his lack of manhood that he never acknowledges evidence,you’ve given it to him,nostra has like you said,jfk and myself as well.total troll collection is,thank god for ignore.


----------



## protectionist

Dr Grump said:


> Never said it was. You're the egocentric one, not I, Newb.
> 
> As for being the USMB...and?


And it is the US we talk about in a forum that has "US" even in its name. Get it ? Newb ?

And why shouldn't we be egocentric here ? We have more than enough to handle here in the US, than to worry about what the world outside of us is doing (other than that which affects us)


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nostra said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  No one thinks Chinese virus means Chinese Americans other than a few nuts who are nuts anyway.  And they are nuts, there was no link to party.
> 
> You also committed a causal fallacy on the timing argument.  Something happening then another does not prove causation.  Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll side with the medical community on this one and not some random Trump cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "medical community" said that harassment of Chinese was because Trump called it the Chinese virus?  That's stupid, even for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close. The medical community says that calling it the Chinese virus can result in stigmatization and harassment of Asians, so they don’t do it.
> 
> Trump does it anyway. Asians are stigmatized and harassed.
> 
> When we talk about xenophobia and racism, this is what we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese isn't a race, Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asian is, silly. What race do you think the Chinese are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump called it the CHINA virus, not the ASIAN virus, Fuckwit.
> 
> You really are dumber than a box of retarded hammers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn’t complicated if you just use your brain. I don’t know why to have to explain simple concepts to supposed intelligent adults.
> 
> Asian people are harassed because people assume or believe they’re Chinese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes you a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Please explain how that makes me a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You assume an entire race belongs to ONE country.  You are either a racist, or dumber than a box of retarded toenail clippings.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, no. I did not assume an entire race belongs to one country. Where the hell did you get that impression?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your post.  Can you not keep up with your own bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No post of mine said any such thing. You’re putting words in my mouth. Getting desperate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you can't keep up with your own bullshit.
Click to expand...

Yeah that’s funny that colflex troll can’t keep up with his bullshit.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Turtlesoup said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published in the NEJM onMarch 26, Fauci et al said it be like a severe flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
> 
> 
> 
> So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?
> 
> I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was folowing the expert scientific advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a real leader tells the truth.  Trump and The Truth are not even in the same Universe.
> 
> A leader does not calm the nation by lying, FDR said it best in his first speech to the nation, March 4, 1933:
> 
> *"So, first of all, let me assert my firm belief that the only thing we have to fear is...fear itself — nameless, unreasoning, unjustified terror which paralyzes needed efforts to convert retreat into advance. In every dark hour of our national life a leadership of frankness and of vigor has met with that understanding and support of the people themselves which is essential to victory. And I am convinced that you will again give that support to leadership in these critical days.
> 
> "I am prepared under my constitutional duty to recommend the measures that a stricken Nation in the midst of a stricken world may require. These measures, or such other measures as the Congress may build out of its experience and wisdom, I shall seek, within my constitutional authority, to bring to speedy adoption. But in the event that the Congress shall fail to take one of these two courses, and in the event that the national emergency is still critical, I shall not evade the clear course of duty that will then confront me. I shall ask the Congress for the one remaining instrument to meet the crisis — broad Executive power to wage a war against the emergency, as great as the power that would be given to me if we were in fact invaded by a foreign foe."
> 
> LEADERSHIP  ^^^ *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manipulator------------HUGE power grab by socialist Roosevelt who made his family richer by his dirty deals of funnelling tax money around.....
Click to expand...

That is true.


----------



## WTH_Progs?

Just curious, are PROGS still trying to make this out to be a bad thing?   

ILMAO @ "lying"....OMG, so offended.  Biden lied yesterday too, he said 20 million people have died from COVID.  Alert the media.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, arrogant ass.  I'll give that all due consideration.
> 
> What's stupid is voting for a racist, Marxist like Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I missed this one. Anybody who calls Biden a Marxist doesn't know jack about shit. Doesn't even know what Marxism is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BIDEN does not know.    HE is under the influence of
> persons LOGICALLY called Marxists   (at lease THEY
> THEMSELVES fancy themselves marxists)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another person who has no idea what Marxism is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
Click to expand...

The democrat party indeed has been infiltrated by marxists,our last great president jfk is rolling over in his grave seeing what his part has become.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gmeyers1944 said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump is not "stoking anger". He is stating facts. People who get angry are responsible for their anger. Are you guilty of that? One could easily come to that conclusion
> 
> 
> 
> No, Trump has spent a lot of time using fake accusations and innuendo to coddle irrational and misplaced hatred as a way to deflect from his own failing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> This is fun watching you squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> colfax isn't even trying to make an argument anymore.  He's just stamping his feet and pounding the walls with his fist and screaming I hate him, I hate him, I hate him.
> 
> Which leads one with a critical mind to the conclusion that colfax hates him, and nothing else
Click to expand...

Yeah after colflex started stamping his feet in anger like a kid and threw insults I put him on ignore.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
Click to expand...

And these idiot den lovers want him as potus? Beam me up Scotty,there is no intelligent life forms on this planet.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Claudette said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's all kinds to be said.
> 
> Well if you think Trump lied then you must know Pelousy told one and all not to worry. The virus was nothing and they should all enjoy the Chinese New Year. I'd bet you also know she called Trump a racist when he tried to stop flights into the us to stop the spread of the virus.
> 
> Hypocrite your name is Penelope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No she did, but tramp is a racist.  That is because she was unaware what Tramp knew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump isn't a racist and never has been. That's another nugget of foolishness you bought into.
> 
> She sure knew what she knew. Don't worry about the virus. Its nothing. Enjoy the Chinese New year.
> 
> Hypocrite your name is Penelope.
Click to expand...

That is the understatement of the year that the op is a hypocrite.


----------



## colfax_m

WTH_Progs? said:


> Just curious, are PROGS still trying to make this out to be a bad thing?


Because downplaying the pandemic is one of the reasons we are still struggling to get it under control.

The less serious people take the virus, the less willing they're able to comply with the measures needed to stop it's spread.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that stupid is anyone who thinks Chinese virus refers to Chinese Americans.
> 
> Problem is that Trump has a LOT of stupid supporters out there. Trump knows it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, you have shown zero evidence of anyone doing anything because Trump called it the China virus.
> 
> Keep digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least 2000 reported cases.
> 
> 2,120 hate incidents against Asian Americans reported during coronavirus pandemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, it includes online harassment.   Talk about a fabricated statistic.
> 
> Most people had to stop wearing MAGA hats because of leftist hate, threats and intimidation.   2150 is a drop in the bucket to you people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the link within the link:
> 
> http://www.asianpacificpolicyandpla...ploads/Anti-China_Rhetoric_Report_6_17_20.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So things like this:
> 
> " Some individuals yelled “Chinese, go back to your country!” then threw their soda at me from a moving vehicle in my neighborhood."
> 
> And violent leftists dumped water on Kat Timpf's head.
> 
> Leftists scream and intimidate people in restaurants, including chasing Sarah Huckabee Sanders and her family out.   They wet after Mich Mcconnell.
> 
> Our life thanks to you violent idiots is that because of violent leftists, we look around in a restaurant or in public before speaking anything not left.
> 
> And you're worried about 2,000 psychos across the country who were psychos BEFORE the pandemic?
> 
> That you care about anyone's safety and security in this country at this time is a total joke.  You're so worried about if you're Asian the tiny chance you run into a psycho.   While that's our every day life living with people like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you understand the difference of speaking out against Mitch McConnell because they oppose the actions he’s taken as a Senator and screaming at random Asian people for something they have nothing to do with?
> 
> The fact that you conflate these is demonstrating your don’t really understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accosting people in public out with their families is entirely different than demonstrating on a public street.  You'd be flipping out if it started happening to Democrats.  But it doesn't.   You're the intolerant and violent ones.  That it's Trump supporters is yet another of your lies.
> 
> Also, I agreed with you there are psychos.  But 2,150 incidents across the country is pretty tiny.   You haven't shown that's even up from the normal psychos, you haven't linked it to anything Trump said or any party.
> 
> OK, so 2,150 psychos harassed Asians.   You have nothing more than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t support accosting anyone, but you do understand that Sanders being quietly asked to leave a restaurant by the owner because the owner felt deeply morally opposed to the specific actions she has taken is not accosting.
> 
> And this still is such a far cry from people screaming as random Asian individuals because of something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice you ignore all the other cases of leftists screaming at people and only pick the one where it was just the restaurant owner who was the dick politicizing business.
> 
> And again, 2,150 psychos doesn't imply anything.  You keep parroting that line as if you've established that it has anything to do with anything other than they are psychos and you haven't.  And you haven't even shown it's beyond the normal amount of psychos.
> 
> I have a lot of Asians in my family who have been here for 50 years and none of them are the slightest bit worried.
> 
> On the other hand, just not being a leftist and being out in public means you keep your head low and you can't wear any red hat much less MAGA.   But all those leftist psychos don't bother you, not at all.  That while you melt down over a tiny number of incidents that mostly involve just being rude.
> 
> Your indignation is totally feigned.
> 
> Think about in the United States that Americans have to be careful of what we say in public because of leftists.  In the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.   Ask Asians how often they are harassed.  And ask non-leftists how often they are harassed.   You will be shocked if you actually care, which I doubt.
> 
> At no time in my life have I ever been afraid to express my views in public.  Until now.   Bother you?  At ALL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You brought up Sanders, not me.
> 
> I know Asians who were afraid to be in public for fear of being accosted because they might be blamed for coronavirus. Doesn’t that bother you at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandars was one of a list that I brought up and you only addressed her.   Which is what I said.  What about that didn't you understand.
> 
> And you made up the Asians you know.  Totally fabricated it.  It was just your diversion.
> 
> 2,150 is about one in 150,000.
> 
> You have about 50 times that chance of being struck by lightning.
> 
> Yeah, they're terrified to go out ...
Click to expand...

Yeah these idiots just don’t want to come to grips with realty that chance are far more tenfold of being struck by lighting than a virus o worse than the  common flu.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jc456 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a terrible liar. Everyone knew about the coronavirus and Trump was acting on it. No one was hidden from anything. Just stop with the bull shit.
> 
> This is the same crap you morons pulled in Iraq. W lied to you! No he didn't, grow a pair
> 
> 
> 
> they are dishonest, have no actual morality or integrity.  Can't debate without giving up.  They are weak and vile.  Hate America.  can't see that 20 million people were affected by the shut down, rather than the count of positive Wuhan results, which are fake as well.  I know they are.  Personal friends received calls they tested positive and never took the test.  t least a dozen.  That's just me.  multiply that times one million. And you got your hoax.
Click to expand...

Probably the best post on the thread jc456  you so much owned their sorry asses and took them to school.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35% of Americans appear to not mind that the "President" of the United States LIED to them about a burgeoning, deadly global pandemic as it was bearing down on the USA.
> 
> What bothers me is that this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-third of Americans distrust Trump's COVID-19 response; say he acted too slowly to quell pandemic: POLL
> 
> 
> This poll comes days after a new book by journalist Bob Woodward revealed that the president deliberately played down the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7ny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 35% are his 'base' that never changed & never will.  they are the poorly educated, die hard trump humping deplorable basket dwellers that would rather see this country burn to the ground than admit they were duped by a fraud.
> 
> they are a lost cause & hopefully enough real (R)s & those who didn't vote the last time will help get the mango mad man out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a little backward to blame the President for your lawbreaking thugs out there rioting and looting and burning and killing?  Aren't the elected leaders of those cities whiny worthless, complaining, blame-everyone-else Democrats??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you still haven't learned, only a demofk is allowed to pass blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess....just find it laughable that these wackos blame President Trump for the unbridled violence when he is the ONLY one who tries to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if we accept that Trump is trying to stop it, it’s clear he’s actually just making it worse.
> 
> Trump doesn’t know how to fix this. He’s the wrong person for the task. He’s not a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has to stop it, and you idiots are not interested aat all in doing so...certainly not Sleepy Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ain’t going to be Trump. He doesn’t know how to handle this. He doesn’t understand the problem. Joe has a much better chance since he is actually interested in bringing the country together rather than splitting it apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is an idiot and a panderer...he doesnt even know what he is doing or saying.  Once in and he has his "stroke", then your wacko commie libchik takes over and the country is worse off than under the Muslim in Chief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden understands they country far better than your penthouse dwelling elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baloney.  50 years of pandering, plagiarizing, setting up deals for him and his nutbag family to be millionaires at our expense.  He is against everything he was for and now has no mind at all anyway.  Making him your candidate is a total charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump spent 50 years skimming and defrauding hard working Americans. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and was coddled and protected from failure which explains his complete lack of ability to take responsibility and have accountability.
> 
> What is he good at? Convincing suckers like you that he’s selling you a gourmet meal when he’s just serving up shit sandwiches.
> 
> Know this. Trump thinks you’re an idiot. he has zero respect for you. That’s why he’s saying one thing to you and telling his elitist buddies like Woodward the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the result of your idiot Muslim America hater.  He is a non-politician which is exactly what we needed.  He does what he says, couldn't give a pelosi whether he cares aobut me or not.  He protects the borders, the military, and the businesses that give me a job.  He fights crime, which you idiots only encourage, and deals in facts and not constant speculation from "experts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Trump tells you that the virus is no big deal, and tells Woodward it’s a huge deal, how does that make you feel? Trump doesn’t think you’re capable of hearing the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is up to the decision maker...which neither you or me is.  All presidents, governors, generals, etc, weigh the information they receive with what they decide to share.  I spent 25 years in the Navy so I respect that task we place on our leaders.  Too bad you are just a mindless moron who cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s hard for me to express how troubling this attitude is.
> 
> We aren’t in the military, we are citizens of a nation with elected leaders. Those leaders are responsible to us, not the other way around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is EXACTLY why you don't get to know everything that is discussed at high levels with your leaders moron.  You wackos panic over rumor and innuendo as it is, we elect our leaders to discern and lead us not put us into panic like your stupid Democrat governors and mayors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if Trump told you what he told Woodward, would have you panicked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President took the action he thought appropriate at the time, what he told Woodward was in hindsight.  I dont think he would go back and change anything about that and that is what is important.  Personally, I always believed the virus to be more flulike not certainly not worth costing millions of jobs by shutting down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell not it wasn’t hindsight. He was talking to Woodward in February and March at the exact same time he was downplaying it to you.
> 
> So you believed Trump when he said it wasn’t that bad, huh? Would have you panicked if he had told you what he was telling Woodward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever....he would not do it any differently now.  The President has always been pretty accurate in his assessment of the virus including mortality rates and deaths....much more accurate than the "expert" predictions.  Parroting to the public what the experts said back then would have been a big incorrect mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Pretty accurate”? It’s killed hundreds of thousands and he claimed it was going to disappear in April.
> 
> Parroting to the public what the experts said back then could have mitigated this. If more people took it seriously, we’d probably be far better off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diseases kill people every day...all kinds, some infectious others not.  You don;t shut down the country for people getting a virus and less than 1% dying from it....those folks are older or sick already and will get something that will likely do them in.  What is your idiot point?  Millions lost their jobs affecting other millions.  That was ignorant.
Click to expand...

You are making way too much sense for their pea brains to comprehend. Lol


----------



## Dr Grump

protectionist said:


> And it is the US we talk about in a forum that has "US" even in its name. Get it ? Newb ?
> 
> And why shouldn't we be egocentric here ? We have more than enough to handle here in the US, than to worry about what the world outside of us is doing (other than that which affects us)



OMG!! You're so intelligent!!
Wish your politicians thought that way.


----------



## protectionist

Dr Grump said:


> OMG!! You're so intelligent!!
> Wish your politicians thought that way.


Yeah!  Would be good if everybody did.   

And if everybody thought as I do, they like me, would play 4 musical instruments to a professional level, and then I would have plenty of musicians to play music with, instead of the usual none.  Instead, they waste their God-given abilities, and play nothing, even though they like music very much.

Too much information ?  You brought up the subject.


----------



## jc456

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explaining? You barely understand them....
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do New Zealand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be shocked if you even knew were it was.
Click to expand...

why? do I care?


----------



## jc456

Dr Grump said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it is the US we talk about in a forum that has "US" even in its name. Get it ? Newb ?
> 
> And why shouldn't we be egocentric here ? We have more than enough to handle here in the US, than to worry about what the world outside of us is doing (other than that which affects us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!! You're so intelligent!!
> Wish your politicians thought that way.
Click to expand...

why do you care?


----------



## jc456

Dr Grump said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be shocked if you even knew were it was.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people wouldn't bother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most insular, neocon, jingoistic, yanks wouldn't bother...after all, it's all about them..
Click to expand...

again, who fking cares?


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> Because downplaying the pandemic is one of the reasons we are still struggling to get it under control.


prove how that works?


----------



## jc456

Dr Grump said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most insular, neocon, jingoistic, yanks wouldn't bother...after all, it's all about them..
> 
> 
> 
> Good that you realize that.  It's sure not all about wherever that is you're from.
> 
> But for one thing, we might note that this is >> USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said it was. You're the egocentric one, not I, Newb.
> 
> As for being the USMB...and?
Click to expand...

funny, you're on a USmessage board complaining from NZ and no one here is on a New Zealand message board bitching about your country.  odd.  hmmmmmmmm. who's not important?

BTW, why is my country important to you exactly?


----------



## protectionist

jc456 said:


> funny, you're on a USmessage board complaining from NZ and no one here is on a New Zealand message board bitching about your country.  odd.  hmmmmmmmm. who's not important?


Certainly, New Zealand must be good for something. Maybe we can send all our looney America-haters there.


----------



## jbrownson0831

protectionist said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> funny, you're on a USmessage board complaining from NZ and no one here is on a New Zealand message board bitching about your country.  odd.  hmmmmmmmm. who's not important?
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly, New Zealand must be good for something. Maybe we can send all our looney America-haters there.
Click to expand...

They never leave.  Watch what happens when the President is reelected, just more whining and crying and America hating.


----------



## Rye Catcher

LA RAM FAN said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published in the NEJM onMarch 26, Fauci et al said it be like a severe flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
> 
> 
> 
> So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?
> 
> I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was folowing the expert scientific advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a real leader tells the truth.  Trump and The Truth are not even in the same Universe.
> 
> A leader does not calm the nation by lying, FDR said it best in his first speech to the nation, March 4, 1933:
> 
> *"So, first of all, let me assert my firm belief that the only thing we have to fear is...fear itself — nameless, unreasoning, unjustified terror which paralyzes needed efforts to convert retreat into advance. In every dark hour of our national life a leadership of frankness and of vigor has met with that understanding and support of the people themselves which is essential to victory. And I am convinced that you will again give that support to leadership in these critical days.
> 
> "I am prepared under my constitutional duty to recommend the measures that a stricken Nation in the midst of a stricken world may require. These measures, or such other measures as the Congress may build out of its experience and wisdom, I shall seek, within my constitutional authority, to bring to speedy adoption. But in the event that the Congress shall fail to take one of these two courses, and in the event that the national emergency is still critical, I shall not evade the clear course of duty that will then confront me. I shall ask the Congress for the one remaining instrument to meet the crisis — broad Executive power to wage a war against the emergency, as great as the power that would be given to me if we were in fact invaded by a foreign foe."
> 
> LEADERSHIP  ^^^ *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manipulator------------HUGE power grab by socialist Roosevelt who made his family richer by his dirty deals of funnelling tax money around.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.
Click to expand...


*It's a lie.  The ignorance being spread about by liars who cannot provide an ounce of reason to support trump and must assassinate the character of every Democrat is a product of propaganda, conspiracy theories and trump's hate and fear rhetoric.

The uneducated or poorly educated trumpettes who echo the same bullshit and have being doing so on social media since trump first entered the political arena; they're clearly anti social, biddable fools who hate and fear democracy, and do not support equal rights, equal opportunity and equal justice for all citizens.*


----------



## irosie91

LA RAM FAN said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, arrogant ass.  I'll give that all due consideration.
> 
> What's stupid is voting for a racist, Marxist like Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I missed this one. Anybody who calls Biden a Marxist doesn't know jack about shit. Doesn't even know what Marxism is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BIDEN does not know.    HE is under the influence of
> persons LOGICALLY called Marxists   (at lease THEY
> THEMSELVES fancy themselves marxists)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another person who has no idea what Marxism is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marxism is the ideology defined in the Communist Manifesto.  The main principles of that are supported by the Democrat party and you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The democrat party indeed has been infiltrated by marxists,our last great president jfk is rolling over in his grave seeing what his part has become.
Click to expand...


Long LOOONNG ago I was a college freshman taking the REQUIRED   "history of western civ. "  
(boring as hell) course   The Prof was a survivor of 
stalin's Ukraine.    He was SOOOO anti-commie that he remarked VERY NEGATIVELY on JFK's poetic 
"Ask not what your country can do for you but 
what you can do for your country"-----seemed 
too commie for him.   By now---based on age--
he is probably dead and ROLLING OVER


----------



## jc456

Rye Catcher said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published in the NEJM onMarch 26, Fauci et al said it be like a severe flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
> 
> 
> 
> So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?
> 
> I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was folowing the expert scientific advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a real leader tells the truth.  Trump and The Truth are not even in the same Universe.
> 
> A leader does not calm the nation by lying, FDR said it best in his first speech to the nation, March 4, 1933:
> 
> *"So, first of all, let me assert my firm belief that the only thing we have to fear is...fear itself — nameless, unreasoning, unjustified terror which paralyzes needed efforts to convert retreat into advance. In every dark hour of our national life a leadership of frankness and of vigor has met with that understanding and support of the people themselves which is essential to victory. And I am convinced that you will again give that support to leadership in these critical days.
> 
> "I am prepared under my constitutional duty to recommend the measures that a stricken Nation in the midst of a stricken world may require. These measures, or such other measures as the Congress may build out of its experience and wisdom, I shall seek, within my constitutional authority, to bring to speedy adoption. But in the event that the Congress shall fail to take one of these two courses, and in the event that the national emergency is still critical, I shall not evade the clear course of duty that will then confront me. I shall ask the Congress for the one remaining instrument to meet the crisis — broad Executive power to wage a war against the emergency, as great as the power that would be given to me if we were in fact invaded by a foreign foe."
> 
> LEADERSHIP  ^^^ *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manipulator------------HUGE power grab by socialist Roosevelt who made his family richer by his dirty deals of funnelling tax money around.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's a lie.  The ignorance being spread about by liars who cannot provide an ounce of reason to support trump and must assassinate the character of every Democrat is a product of propaganda, conspiracy theories and trump's hate and fear rhetoric.
> 
> The uneducated or poorly educated trumpettes who echo the same bullshit and have being doing so on social media since trump first entered the political arena.  They're clearly anti social, biddable fools who hate and fear democracy, and do not support equal rights, equal opportunity and equal justice for all citizens.*
Click to expand...

we owe you no explanation on our voting habits.  who the fk do you think you are? still waiting on a lie. find one yet?  hmmmmmm and, what did we supposedly lie about? we are really in your head.  too fking funny. son, you should be embarrassed.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Rye Catcher said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published in the NEJM onMarch 26, Fauci et al said it be like a severe flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
> 
> 
> 
> So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?
> 
> I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was folowing the expert scientific advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a real leader tells the truth.  Trump and The Truth are not even in the same Universe.
> 
> A leader does not calm the nation by lying, FDR said it best in his first speech to the nation, March 4, 1933:
> 
> *"So, first of all, let me assert my firm belief that the only thing we have to fear is...fear itself — nameless, unreasoning, unjustified terror which paralyzes needed efforts to convert retreat into advance. In every dark hour of our national life a leadership of frankness and of vigor has met with that understanding and support of the people themselves which is essential to victory. And I am convinced that you will again give that support to leadership in these critical days.
> 
> "I am prepared under my constitutional duty to recommend the measures that a stricken Nation in the midst of a stricken world may require. These measures, or such other measures as the Congress may build out of its experience and wisdom, I shall seek, within my constitutional authority, to bring to speedy adoption. But in the event that the Congress shall fail to take one of these two courses, and in the event that the national emergency is still critical, I shall not evade the clear course of duty that will then confront me. I shall ask the Congress for the one remaining instrument to meet the crisis — broad Executive power to wage a war against the emergency, as great as the power that would be given to me if we were in fact invaded by a foreign foe."
> 
> LEADERSHIP  ^^^ *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manipulator------------HUGE power grab by socialist Roosevelt who made his family richer by his dirty deals of funnelling tax money around.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's a lie.  The ignorance being spread about by liars who cannot provide an ounce of reason to support trump and must assassinate the character of every Democrat is a product of propaganda, conspiracy theories and trump's hate and fear rhetoric.
> 
> The uneducated or poorly educated trumpettes who echo the same bullshit and have being doing so on social media since trump first entered the political arena; they're clearly anti social, biddable fools who hate and fear democracy, and do not support equal rights, equal opportunity and equal justice for all citizens.*
Click to expand...

Oh wait...let me get out my tiny violin with its tiny little bow so I can accompany your constant whining.  And you are lecturing us on ignorance being spread???  Hahahahahahaha


----------



## irosie91

registered democrat here---for more than 50 years---
voting  TRUMP AGAIN------first repub for which I 
have and will vote.    Biden and Harris both make me 
cringe   (as did Hillcat)


----------



## kaz

Rye Catcher said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published in the NEJM onMarch 26, Fauci et al said it be like a severe flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
> 
> 
> 
> So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?
> 
> I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was folowing the expert scientific advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a real leader tells the truth.  Trump and The Truth are not even in the same Universe.
> 
> A leader does not calm the nation by lying, FDR said it best in his first speech to the nation, March 4, 1933:
> 
> *"So, first of all, let me assert my firm belief that the only thing we have to fear is...fear itself — nameless, unreasoning, unjustified terror which paralyzes needed efforts to convert retreat into advance. In every dark hour of our national life a leadership of frankness and of vigor has met with that understanding and support of the people themselves which is essential to victory. And I am convinced that you will again give that support to leadership in these critical days.
> 
> "I am prepared under my constitutional duty to recommend the measures that a stricken Nation in the midst of a stricken world may require. These measures, or such other measures as the Congress may build out of its experience and wisdom, I shall seek, within my constitutional authority, to bring to speedy adoption. But in the event that the Congress shall fail to take one of these two courses, and in the event that the national emergency is still critical, I shall not evade the clear course of duty that will then confront me. I shall ask the Congress for the one remaining instrument to meet the crisis — broad Executive power to wage a war against the emergency, as great as the power that would be given to me if we were in fact invaded by a foreign foe."
> 
> LEADERSHIP  ^^^ *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manipulator------------HUGE power grab by socialist Roosevelt who made his family richer by his dirty deals of funnelling tax money around.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's a lie.  The ignorance being spread about by liars who cannot provide an ounce of reason to support trump and must assassinate the character of every Democrat is a product of propaganda, conspiracy theories and trump's hate and fear rhetoric.
> 
> The uneducated or poorly educated trumpettes who echo the same bullshit and have being doing so on social media since trump first entered the political arena; they're clearly anti social, biddable fools who hate and fear democracy, and do not support equal rights, equal opportunity and equal justice for all citizens.*
Click to expand...


Rye:  You're a Nazi!  A racist!   A misogynist!   You love the wealthy and corporations!  You hate the poor!   You're deplorables!  Bad people!  You hate immigrants!

Rye:  Why do you keep assassinating our characters?  What's up with that?

Dumb ass


----------



## jbrownson0831

kaz said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published in the NEJM onMarch 26, Fauci et al said it be like a severe flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
> 
> 
> 
> So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?
> 
> I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was folowing the expert scientific advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a real leader tells the truth.  Trump and The Truth are not even in the same Universe.
> 
> A leader does not calm the nation by lying, FDR said it best in his first speech to the nation, March 4, 1933:
> 
> *"So, first of all, let me assert my firm belief that the only thing we have to fear is...fear itself — nameless, unreasoning, unjustified terror which paralyzes needed efforts to convert retreat into advance. In every dark hour of our national life a leadership of frankness and of vigor has met with that understanding and support of the people themselves which is essential to victory. And I am convinced that you will again give that support to leadership in these critical days.
> 
> "I am prepared under my constitutional duty to recommend the measures that a stricken Nation in the midst of a stricken world may require. These measures, or such other measures as the Congress may build out of its experience and wisdom, I shall seek, within my constitutional authority, to bring to speedy adoption. But in the event that the Congress shall fail to take one of these two courses, and in the event that the national emergency is still critical, I shall not evade the clear course of duty that will then confront me. I shall ask the Congress for the one remaining instrument to meet the crisis — broad Executive power to wage a war against the emergency, as great as the power that would be given to me if we were in fact invaded by a foreign foe."
> 
> LEADERSHIP  ^^^ *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manipulator------------HUGE power grab by socialist Roosevelt who made his family richer by his dirty deals of funnelling tax money around.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's a lie.  The ignorance being spread about by liars who cannot provide an ounce of reason to support trump and must assassinate the character of every Democrat is a product of propaganda, conspiracy theories and trump's hate and fear rhetoric.
> 
> The uneducated or poorly educated trumpettes who echo the same bullshit and have being doing so on social media since trump first entered the political arena; they're clearly anti social, biddable fools who hate and fear democracy, and do not support equal rights, equal opportunity and equal justice for all citizens.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye:  You're a Nazi!  A racist!   A misogynist!   You love the wealthy and corporations!  You hate the poor!   You're deplorables!  Bad people!  You hate immigrants!
> 
> Rye:  Why do you keep assassinating our characters?  What's up with that?
> 
> Dumb ass
Click to expand...

The "wealthy" are primarily Democrats


----------



## jbrownson0831

jbrownson0831 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published in the NEJM onMarch 26, Fauci et al said it be like a severe flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
> 
> 
> 
> So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?
> 
> I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was folowing the expert scientific advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a real leader tells the truth.  Trump and The Truth are not even in the same Universe.
> 
> A leader does not calm the nation by lying, FDR said it best in his first speech to the nation, March 4, 1933:
> 
> *"So, first of all, let me assert my firm belief that the only thing we have to fear is...fear itself — nameless, unreasoning, unjustified terror which paralyzes needed efforts to convert retreat into advance. In every dark hour of our national life a leadership of frankness and of vigor has met with that understanding and support of the people themselves which is essential to victory. And I am convinced that you will again give that support to leadership in these critical days.
> 
> "I am prepared under my constitutional duty to recommend the measures that a stricken Nation in the midst of a stricken world may require. These measures, or such other measures as the Congress may build out of its experience and wisdom, I shall seek, within my constitutional authority, to bring to speedy adoption. But in the event that the Congress shall fail to take one of these two courses, and in the event that the national emergency is still critical, I shall not evade the clear course of duty that will then confront me. I shall ask the Congress for the one remaining instrument to meet the crisis — broad Executive power to wage a war against the emergency, as great as the power that would be given to me if we were in fact invaded by a foreign foe."
> 
> LEADERSHIP  ^^^ *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manipulator------------HUGE power grab by socialist Roosevelt who made his family richer by his dirty deals of funnelling tax money around.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's a lie.  The ignorance being spread about by liars who cannot provide an ounce of reason to support trump and must assassinate the character of every Democrat is a product of propaganda, conspiracy theories and trump's hate and fear rhetoric.
> 
> The uneducated or poorly educated trumpettes who echo the same bullshit and have being doing so on social media since trump first entered the political arena; they're clearly anti social, biddable fools who hate and fear democracy, and do not support equal rights, equal opportunity and equal justice for all citizens.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye:  You're a Nazi!  A racist!   A misogynist!   You love the wealthy and corporations!  You hate the poor!   You're deplorables!  Bad people!  You hate immigrants!
> 
> Rye:  Why do you keep assassinating our characters?  What's up with that?
> 
> Dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "wealthy" are primarily Democrats
Click to expand...

Rye is a parrot....awwwwk!


----------



## Rye Catcher

jc456 said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published in the NEJM onMarch 26, Fauci et al said it be like a severe flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
> 
> 
> 
> So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?
> 
> I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was folowing the expert scientific advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a real leader tells the truth.  Trump and The Truth are not even in the same Universe.
> 
> A leader does not calm the nation by lying, FDR said it best in his first speech to the nation, March 4, 1933:
> 
> *"So, first of all, let me assert my firm belief that the only thing we have to fear is...fear itself — nameless, unreasoning, unjustified terror which paralyzes needed efforts to convert retreat into advance. In every dark hour of our national life a leadership of frankness and of vigor has met with that understanding and support of the people themselves which is essential to victory. And I am convinced that you will again give that support to leadership in these critical days.
> 
> "I am prepared under my constitutional duty to recommend the measures that a stricken Nation in the midst of a stricken world may require. These measures, or such other measures as the Congress may build out of its experience and wisdom, I shall seek, within my constitutional authority, to bring to speedy adoption. But in the event that the Congress shall fail to take one of these two courses, and in the event that the national emergency is still critical, I shall not evade the clear course of duty that will then confront me. I shall ask the Congress for the one remaining instrument to meet the crisis — broad Executive power to wage a war against the emergency, as great as the power that would be given to me if we were in fact invaded by a foreign foe."
> 
> LEADERSHIP  ^^^ *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manipulator------------HUGE power grab by socialist Roosevelt who made his family richer by his dirty deals of funnelling tax money around.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's a lie.  The ignorance being spread about by liars who cannot provide an ounce of reason to support trump and must assassinate the character of every Democrat is a product of propaganda, conspiracy theories and trump's hate and fear rhetoric.
> 
> The uneducated or poorly educated trumpettes who echo the same bullshit and have being doing so on social media since trump first entered the political arena.  They're clearly anti social, biddable fools who hate and fear democracy, and do not support equal rights, equal opportunity and equal justice for all citizens.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we owe you no explanation on our voting habits.  who the fk do you think you are? still waiting on a lie. find one yet?  hmmmmmm and, what did we supposedly lie about? we are really in your head.  too fking funny. son, you should be embarrassed.
Click to expand...


*You're out of touch with reality, as are all trumpettes.  It's easy to see, at his rallies, and on social media.  Biddable fool correctly defines you and others who can't or won't see megalomania and self serving behavior in action.*


----------



## jbrownson0831

Rye Catcher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published in the NEJM onMarch 26, Fauci et al said it be like a severe flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
> 
> 
> 
> So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?
> 
> I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was folowing the expert scientific advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a real leader tells the truth.  Trump and The Truth are not even in the same Universe.
> 
> A leader does not calm the nation by lying, FDR said it best in his first speech to the nation, March 4, 1933:
> 
> *"So, first of all, let me assert my firm belief that the only thing we have to fear is...fear itself — nameless, unreasoning, unjustified terror which paralyzes needed efforts to convert retreat into advance. In every dark hour of our national life a leadership of frankness and of vigor has met with that understanding and support of the people themselves which is essential to victory. And I am convinced that you will again give that support to leadership in these critical days.
> 
> "I am prepared under my constitutional duty to recommend the measures that a stricken Nation in the midst of a stricken world may require. These measures, or such other measures as the Congress may build out of its experience and wisdom, I shall seek, within my constitutional authority, to bring to speedy adoption. But in the event that the Congress shall fail to take one of these two courses, and in the event that the national emergency is still critical, I shall not evade the clear course of duty that will then confront me. I shall ask the Congress for the one remaining instrument to meet the crisis — broad Executive power to wage a war against the emergency, as great as the power that would be given to me if we were in fact invaded by a foreign foe."
> 
> LEADERSHIP  ^^^ *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manipulator------------HUGE power grab by socialist Roosevelt who made his family richer by his dirty deals of funnelling tax money around.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's a lie.  The ignorance being spread about by liars who cannot provide an ounce of reason to support trump and must assassinate the character of every Democrat is a product of propaganda, conspiracy theories and trump's hate and fear rhetoric.
> 
> The uneducated or poorly educated trumpettes who echo the same bullshit and have being doing so on social media since trump first entered the political arena.  They're clearly anti social, biddable fools who hate and fear democracy, and do not support equal rights, equal opportunity and equal justice for all citizens.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we owe you no explanation on our voting habits.  who the fk do you think you are? still waiting on a lie. find one yet?  hmmmmmm and, what did we supposedly lie about? we are really in your head.  too fking funny. son, you should be embarrassed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You're out of touch with reality, as are all trumpettes.  It's easy to see, at his rallies, and on social media.  Biddable fool correctly defines you and others who can't or won't see megalomania and self serving behavior in action.*
Click to expand...

Libber Polly wanna cracker awwwwk!  Uneducated awwwwk!  Deplorables awwwwk!  Megalomania awwwk awwwk!


----------



## irosie91

kaz said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published in the NEJM onMarch 26, Fauci et al said it be like a severe flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
> 
> 
> 
> So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?
> 
> I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was folowing the expert scientific advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a real leader tells the truth.  Trump and The Truth are not even in the same Universe.
> 
> A leader does not calm the nation by lying, FDR said it best in his first speech to the nation, March 4, 1933:
> 
> *"So, first of all, let me assert my firm belief that the only thing we have to fear is...fear itself — nameless, unreasoning, unjustified terror which paralyzes needed efforts to convert retreat into advance. In every dark hour of our national life a leadership of frankness and of vigor has met with that understanding and support of the people themselves which is essential to victory. And I am convinced that you will again give that support to leadership in these critical days.
> 
> "I am prepared under my constitutional duty to recommend the measures that a stricken Nation in the midst of a stricken world may require. These measures, or such other measures as the Congress may build out of its experience and wisdom, I shall seek, within my constitutional authority, to bring to speedy adoption. But in the event that the Congress shall fail to take one of these two courses, and in the event that the national emergency is still critical, I shall not evade the clear course of duty that will then confront me. I shall ask the Congress for the one remaining instrument to meet the crisis — broad Executive power to wage a war against the emergency, as great as the power that would be given to me if we were in fact invaded by a foreign foe."
> 
> LEADERSHIP  ^^^ *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manipulator------------HUGE power grab by socialist Roosevelt who made his family richer by his dirty deals of funnelling tax money around.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's a lie.  The ignorance being spread about by liars who cannot provide an ounce of reason to support trump and must assassinate the character of every Democrat is a product of propaganda, conspiracy theories and trump's hate and fear rhetoric.
> 
> The uneducated or poorly educated trumpettes who echo the same bullshit and have being doing so on social media since trump first entered the political arena; they're clearly anti social, biddable fools who hate and fear democracy, and do not support equal rights, equal opportunity and equal justice for all citizens.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye:  You're a Nazi!  A racist!   A misogynist!   You love the wealthy and corporations!  You hate the poor!   You're deplorables!  Bad people!  You hate immigrants!
> 
> Rye:  Why do you keep assassinating our characters?  What's up with that?
> 
> Dumb ass
Click to expand...


Rye,    who's characters are being assassinated?


----------



## Rye Catcher

jbrownson0831 said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published in the NEJM onMarch 26, Fauci et al said it be like a severe flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
> 
> 
> 
> So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?
> 
> I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was folowing the expert scientific advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a real leader tells the truth.  Trump and The Truth are not even in the same Universe.
> 
> A leader does not calm the nation by lying, FDR said it best in his first speech to the nation, March 4, 1933:
> 
> *"So, first of all, let me assert my firm belief that the only thing we have to fear is...fear itself — nameless, unreasoning, unjustified terror which paralyzes needed efforts to convert retreat into advance. In every dark hour of our national life a leadership of frankness and of vigor has met with that understanding and support of the people themselves which is essential to victory. And I am convinced that you will again give that support to leadership in these critical days.
> 
> "I am prepared under my constitutional duty to recommend the measures that a stricken Nation in the midst of a stricken world may require. These measures, or such other measures as the Congress may build out of its experience and wisdom, I shall seek, within my constitutional authority, to bring to speedy adoption. But in the event that the Congress shall fail to take one of these two courses, and in the event that the national emergency is still critical, I shall not evade the clear course of duty that will then confront me. I shall ask the Congress for the one remaining instrument to meet the crisis — broad Executive power to wage a war against the emergency, as great as the power that would be given to me if we were in fact invaded by a foreign foe."
> 
> LEADERSHIP  ^^^ *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manipulator------------HUGE power grab by socialist Roosevelt who made his family richer by his dirty deals of funnelling tax money around.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's a lie.  The ignorance being spread about by liars who cannot provide an ounce of reason to support trump and must assassinate the character of every Democrat is a product of propaganda, conspiracy theories and trump's hate and fear rhetoric.
> 
> The uneducated or poorly educated trumpettes who echo the same bullshit and have being doing so on social media since trump first entered the political arena.  They're clearly anti social, biddable fools who hate and fear democracy, and do not support equal rights, equal opportunity and equal justice for all citizens.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we owe you no explanation on our voting habits.  who the fk do you think you are? still waiting on a lie. find one yet?  hmmmmmm and, what did we supposedly lie about? we are really in your head.  too fking funny. son, you should be embarrassed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You're out of touch with reality, as are all trumpettes.  It's easy to see, at his rallies, and on social media.  Biddable fool correctly defines you and others who can't or won't see megalomania and self serving behavior in action.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libber Polly wanna cracker awwwwk!  Uneducated awwwwk!  Deplorables awwwwk!  Megalomania awwwk awwwk!
Click to expand...


You are really foul!  I get that you are a tumpette, your 1st grade rhetoric is in line with Dumb Donald's.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Rye Catcher said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published in the NEJM onMarch 26, Fauci et al said it be like a severe flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
> 
> 
> 
> So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?
> 
> I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was folowing the expert scientific advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a real leader tells the truth.  Trump and The Truth are not even in the same Universe.
> 
> A leader does not calm the nation by lying, FDR said it best in his first speech to the nation, March 4, 1933:
> 
> *"So, first of all, let me assert my firm belief that the only thing we have to fear is...fear itself — nameless, unreasoning, unjustified terror which paralyzes needed efforts to convert retreat into advance. In every dark hour of our national life a leadership of frankness and of vigor has met with that understanding and support of the people themselves which is essential to victory. And I am convinced that you will again give that support to leadership in these critical days.
> 
> "I am prepared under my constitutional duty to recommend the measures that a stricken Nation in the midst of a stricken world may require. These measures, or such other measures as the Congress may build out of its experience and wisdom, I shall seek, within my constitutional authority, to bring to speedy adoption. But in the event that the Congress shall fail to take one of these two courses, and in the event that the national emergency is still critical, I shall not evade the clear course of duty that will then confront me. I shall ask the Congress for the one remaining instrument to meet the crisis — broad Executive power to wage a war against the emergency, as great as the power that would be given to me if we were in fact invaded by a foreign foe."
> 
> LEADERSHIP  ^^^ *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manipulator------------HUGE power grab by socialist Roosevelt who made his family richer by his dirty deals of funnelling tax money around.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's a lie.  The ignorance being spread about by liars who cannot provide an ounce of reason to support trump and must assassinate the character of every Democrat is a product of propaganda, conspiracy theories and trump's hate and fear rhetoric.
> 
> The uneducated or poorly educated trumpettes who echo the same bullshit and have being doing so on social media since trump first entered the political arena.  They're clearly anti social, biddable fools who hate and fear democracy, and do not support equal rights, equal opportunity and equal justice for all citizens.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we owe you no explanation on our voting habits.  who the fk do you think you are? still waiting on a lie. find one yet?  hmmmmmm and, what did we supposedly lie about? we are really in your head.  too fking funny. son, you should be embarrassed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You're out of touch with reality, as are all trumpettes.  It's easy to see, at his rallies, and on social media.  Biddable fool correctly defines you and others who can't or won't see megalomania and self serving behavior in action.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Libber Polly wanna cracker awwwwk!  Uneducated awwwwk!  Deplorables awwwwk!  Megalomania awwwk awwwk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are really foul!  I get that you are a tumpette, your 1st grade rhetoric is in line with Dumb Donald's.
Click to expand...

Awwwk!  Trumpette!  Awwwwk!


----------



## Rye Catcher

irosie91 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published in the NEJM onMarch 26, Fauci et al said it be like a severe flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
> 
> 
> 
> So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?
> 
> I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was folowing the expert scientific advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a real leader tells the truth.  Trump and The Truth are not even in the same Universe.
> 
> A leader does not calm the nation by lying, FDR said it best in his first speech to the nation, March 4, 1933:
> 
> *"So, first of all, let me assert my firm belief that the only thing we have to fear is...fear itself — nameless, unreasoning, unjustified terror which paralyzes needed efforts to convert retreat into advance. In every dark hour of our national life a leadership of frankness and of vigor has met with that understanding and support of the people themselves which is essential to victory. And I am convinced that you will again give that support to leadership in these critical days.
> 
> "I am prepared under my constitutional duty to recommend the measures that a stricken Nation in the midst of a stricken world may require. These measures, or such other measures as the Congress may build out of its experience and wisdom, I shall seek, within my constitutional authority, to bring to speedy adoption. But in the event that the Congress shall fail to take one of these two courses, and in the event that the national emergency is still critical, I shall not evade the clear course of duty that will then confront me. I shall ask the Congress for the one remaining instrument to meet the crisis — broad Executive power to wage a war against the emergency, as great as the power that would be given to me if we were in fact invaded by a foreign foe."
> 
> LEADERSHIP  ^^^ *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manipulator------------HUGE power grab by socialist Roosevelt who made his family richer by his dirty deals of funnelling tax money around.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's a lie.  The ignorance being spread about by liars who cannot provide an ounce of reason to support trump and must assassinate the character of every Democrat is a product of propaganda, conspiracy theories and trump's hate and fear rhetoric.
> 
> The uneducated or poorly educated trumpettes who echo the same bullshit and have being doing so on social media since trump first entered the political arena; they're clearly anti social, biddable fools who hate and fear democracy, and do not support equal rights, equal opportunity and equal justice for all citizens.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye:  You're a Nazi!  A racist!   A misogynist!   You love the wealthy and corporations!  You hate the poor!   You're deplorables!  Bad people!  You hate immigrants!
> 
> Rye:  Why do you keep assassinating our characters?  What's up with that?
> 
> Dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye,    who's characters are being assassinated?
Click to expand...


Dumb question.  Want a list?  Go to any post by Nostra, Easy 65, WM2020, Oddball. Shall I go on?


----------



## kaz

Rye Catcher said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published in the NEJM onMarch 26, Fauci et al said it be like a severe flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
> 
> 
> 
> So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?
> 
> I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was folowing the expert scientific advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a real leader tells the truth.  Trump and The Truth are not even in the same Universe.
> 
> A leader does not calm the nation by lying, FDR said it best in his first speech to the nation, March 4, 1933:
> 
> *"So, first of all, let me assert my firm belief that the only thing we have to fear is...fear itself — nameless, unreasoning, unjustified terror which paralyzes needed efforts to convert retreat into advance. In every dark hour of our national life a leadership of frankness and of vigor has met with that understanding and support of the people themselves which is essential to victory. And I am convinced that you will again give that support to leadership in these critical days.
> 
> "I am prepared under my constitutional duty to recommend the measures that a stricken Nation in the midst of a stricken world may require. These measures, or such other measures as the Congress may build out of its experience and wisdom, I shall seek, within my constitutional authority, to bring to speedy adoption. But in the event that the Congress shall fail to take one of these two courses, and in the event that the national emergency is still critical, I shall not evade the clear course of duty that will then confront me. I shall ask the Congress for the one remaining instrument to meet the crisis — broad Executive power to wage a war against the emergency, as great as the power that would be given to me if we were in fact invaded by a foreign foe."
> 
> LEADERSHIP  ^^^ *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manipulator------------HUGE power grab by socialist Roosevelt who made his family richer by his dirty deals of funnelling tax money around.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's a lie.  The ignorance being spread about by liars who cannot provide an ounce of reason to support trump and must assassinate the character of every Democrat is a product of propaganda, conspiracy theories and trump's hate and fear rhetoric.
> 
> The uneducated or poorly educated trumpettes who echo the same bullshit and have being doing so on social media since trump first entered the political arena; they're clearly anti social, biddable fools who hate and fear democracy, and do not support equal rights, equal opportunity and equal justice for all citizens.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye:  You're a Nazi!  A racist!   A misogynist!   You love the wealthy and corporations!  You hate the poor!   You're deplorables!  Bad people!  You hate immigrants!
> 
> Rye:  Why do you keep assassinating our characters?  What's up with that?
> 
> Dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye,    who's characters are being assassinated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb question.  Want a list?  Go to any post by Nostra, Easy 65, WM2020, Oddball. Shall I go on?
Click to expand...


You mean like this?

" You are really foul! I get that you are a tumpette, your 1st grade rhetoric is in line with Dumb Donald's"

Or this?

" *You're out of touch with reality, as are all trumpettes. It's easy to see, at his rallies, and on social media. Biddable fool correctly defines you and others who can't or won't see megalomania and self serving behavior in action.* "

Oh wait, those are both YOU.  And on this page, LOL.

What a whining baby.   Look at the man in the mirror first


----------



## irosie91

Rye Catcher said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published in the NEJM onMarch 26, Fauci et al said it be like a severe flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
> 
> 
> 
> So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?
> 
> I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was folowing the expert scientific advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a real leader tells the truth.  Trump and The Truth are not even in the same Universe.
> 
> A leader does not calm the nation by lying, FDR said it best in his first speech to the nation, March 4, 1933:
> 
> *"So, first of all, let me assert my firm belief that the only thing we have to fear is...fear itself — nameless, unreasoning, unjustified terror which paralyzes needed efforts to convert retreat into advance. In every dark hour of our national life a leadership of frankness and of vigor has met with that understanding and support of the people themselves which is essential to victory. And I am convinced that you will again give that support to leadership in these critical days.
> 
> "I am prepared under my constitutional duty to recommend the measures that a stricken Nation in the midst of a stricken world may require. These measures, or such other measures as the Congress may build out of its experience and wisdom, I shall seek, within my constitutional authority, to bring to speedy adoption. But in the event that the Congress shall fail to take one of these two courses, and in the event that the national emergency is still critical, I shall not evade the clear course of duty that will then confront me. I shall ask the Congress for the one remaining instrument to meet the crisis — broad Executive power to wage a war against the emergency, as great as the power that would be given to me if we were in fact invaded by a foreign foe."
> 
> LEADERSHIP  ^^^ *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manipulator------------HUGE power grab by socialist Roosevelt who made his family richer by his dirty deals of funnelling tax money around.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's a lie.  The ignorance being spread about by liars who cannot provide an ounce of reason to support trump and must assassinate the character of every Democrat is a product of propaganda, conspiracy theories and trump's hate and fear rhetoric.
> 
> The uneducated or poorly educated trumpettes who echo the same bullshit and have being doing so on social media since trump first entered the political arena; they're clearly anti social, biddable fools who hate and fear democracy, and do not support equal rights, equal opportunity and equal justice for all citizens.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye:  You're a Nazi!  A racist!   A misogynist!   You love the wealthy and corporations!  You hate the poor!   You're deplorables!  Bad people!  You hate immigrants!
> 
> Rye:  Why do you keep assassinating our characters?  What's up with that?
> 
> Dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye,    who's characters are being assassinated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb question.  Want a list?  Go to any post by Nostra, Easy 65, WM2020, Oddball. Shall I go on?
Click to expand...


stupid answer.     For a reasonable discussion a 
reasonable answer to my question would be an 
EXAMPLE  ----like  "nostra wrote about ________"  
"I consider that an example of character assassination"


----------



## irosie91

kaz said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published in the NEJM onMarch 26, Fauci et al said it be like a severe flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
> 
> 
> 
> So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?
> 
> I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was folowing the expert scientific advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a real leader tells the truth.  Trump and The Truth are not even in the same Universe.
> 
> A leader does not calm the nation by lying, FDR said it best in his first speech to the nation, March 4, 1933:
> 
> *"So, first of all, let me assert my firm belief that the only thing we have to fear is...fear itself — nameless, unreasoning, unjustified terror which paralyzes needed efforts to convert retreat into advance. In every dark hour of our national life a leadership of frankness and of vigor has met with that understanding and support of the people themselves which is essential to victory. And I am convinced that you will again give that support to leadership in these critical days.
> 
> "I am prepared under my constitutional duty to recommend the measures that a stricken Nation in the midst of a stricken world may require. These measures, or such other measures as the Congress may build out of its experience and wisdom, I shall seek, within my constitutional authority, to bring to speedy adoption. But in the event that the Congress shall fail to take one of these two courses, and in the event that the national emergency is still critical, I shall not evade the clear course of duty that will then confront me. I shall ask the Congress for the one remaining instrument to meet the crisis — broad Executive power to wage a war against the emergency, as great as the power that would be given to me if we were in fact invaded by a foreign foe."
> 
> LEADERSHIP  ^^^ *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manipulator------------HUGE power grab by socialist Roosevelt who made his family richer by his dirty deals of funnelling tax money around.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's a lie.  The ignorance being spread about by liars who cannot provide an ounce of reason to support trump and must assassinate the character of every Democrat is a product of propaganda, conspiracy theories and trump's hate and fear rhetoric.
> 
> The uneducated or poorly educated trumpettes who echo the same bullshit and have being doing so on social media since trump first entered the political arena; they're clearly anti social, biddable fools who hate and fear democracy, and do not support equal rights, equal opportunity and equal justice for all citizens.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye:  You're a Nazi!  A racist!   A misogynist!   You love the wealthy and corporations!  You hate the poor!   You're deplorables!  Bad people!  You hate immigrants!
> 
> Rye:  Why do you keep assassinating our characters?  What's up with that?
> 
> Dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye,    who's characters are being assassinated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb question.  Want a list?  Go to any post by Nostra, Easy 65, WM2020, Oddball. Shall I go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like this?
> 
> " You are really foul! I get that you are a tumpette, your 1st grade rhetoric is in line with Dumb Donald's"
> 
> Or this?
> 
> " *You're out of touch with reality, as are all trumpettes. It's easy to see, at his rallies, and on social media. Biddable fool correctly defines you and others who can't or won't see megalomania and self serving behavior in action.* "
> 
> Oh wait, those are both YOU.  And on this page, LOL.
> 
> What a whining baby.   Look at the man in the mirror first
Click to expand...


In fact,  Kaz-----such silly idiotic comments as you note above,  HAVE ALSO BEEN UTTERED BY TRUMP. 
I voted and will vote for him anyway.    So many people have EXTREME trouble in verbal and written 
expression


----------



## kaz

irosie91 said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published in the NEJM onMarch 26, Fauci et al said it be like a severe flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
> 
> 
> 
> So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?
> 
> I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was folowing the expert scientific advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a real leader tells the truth.  Trump and The Truth are not even in the same Universe.
> 
> A leader does not calm the nation by lying, FDR said it best in his first speech to the nation, March 4, 1933:
> 
> *"So, first of all, let me assert my firm belief that the only thing we have to fear is...fear itself — nameless, unreasoning, unjustified terror which paralyzes needed efforts to convert retreat into advance. In every dark hour of our national life a leadership of frankness and of vigor has met with that understanding and support of the people themselves which is essential to victory. And I am convinced that you will again give that support to leadership in these critical days.
> 
> "I am prepared under my constitutional duty to recommend the measures that a stricken Nation in the midst of a stricken world may require. These measures, or such other measures as the Congress may build out of its experience and wisdom, I shall seek, within my constitutional authority, to bring to speedy adoption. But in the event that the Congress shall fail to take one of these two courses, and in the event that the national emergency is still critical, I shall not evade the clear course of duty that will then confront me. I shall ask the Congress for the one remaining instrument to meet the crisis — broad Executive power to wage a war against the emergency, as great as the power that would be given to me if we were in fact invaded by a foreign foe."
> 
> LEADERSHIP  ^^^ *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manipulator------------HUGE power grab by socialist Roosevelt who made his family richer by his dirty deals of funnelling tax money around.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's a lie.  The ignorance being spread about by liars who cannot provide an ounce of reason to support trump and must assassinate the character of every Democrat is a product of propaganda, conspiracy theories and trump's hate and fear rhetoric.
> 
> The uneducated or poorly educated trumpettes who echo the same bullshit and have being doing so on social media since trump first entered the political arena; they're clearly anti social, biddable fools who hate and fear democracy, and do not support equal rights, equal opportunity and equal justice for all citizens.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye:  You're a Nazi!  A racist!   A misogynist!   You love the wealthy and corporations!  You hate the poor!   You're deplorables!  Bad people!  You hate immigrants!
> 
> Rye:  Why do you keep assassinating our characters?  What's up with that?
> 
> Dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye,    who's characters are being assassinated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb question.  Want a list?  Go to any post by Nostra, Easy 65, WM2020, Oddball. Shall I go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stupid answer.     For a reasonable discussion a
> reasonable answer to my question would be an
> EXAMPLE  ----like  "nostra wrote about ________"
> "I consider that an example of character assassination"
Click to expand...


I consider this a pretty good example of character assasination.

" *You're out of touch with reality, as are all trumpettes. It's easy to see, at his rallies, and on social media. Biddable fool correctly defines you and others who can't or won't see megalomania and self serving behavior in action.* " 

Problem is no one said it to Rye, he wrote it


----------



## kaz

irosie91 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published in the NEJM onMarch 26, Fauci et al said it be like a severe flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
> 
> 
> 
> So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?
> 
> I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was folowing the expert scientific advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a real leader tells the truth.  Trump and The Truth are not even in the same Universe.
> 
> A leader does not calm the nation by lying, FDR said it best in his first speech to the nation, March 4, 1933:
> 
> *"So, first of all, let me assert my firm belief that the only thing we have to fear is...fear itself — nameless, unreasoning, unjustified terror which paralyzes needed efforts to convert retreat into advance. In every dark hour of our national life a leadership of frankness and of vigor has met with that understanding and support of the people themselves which is essential to victory. And I am convinced that you will again give that support to leadership in these critical days.
> 
> "I am prepared under my constitutional duty to recommend the measures that a stricken Nation in the midst of a stricken world may require. These measures, or such other measures as the Congress may build out of its experience and wisdom, I shall seek, within my constitutional authority, to bring to speedy adoption. But in the event that the Congress shall fail to take one of these two courses, and in the event that the national emergency is still critical, I shall not evade the clear course of duty that will then confront me. I shall ask the Congress for the one remaining instrument to meet the crisis — broad Executive power to wage a war against the emergency, as great as the power that would be given to me if we were in fact invaded by a foreign foe."
> 
> LEADERSHIP  ^^^ *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manipulator------------HUGE power grab by socialist Roosevelt who made his family richer by his dirty deals of funnelling tax money around.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's a lie.  The ignorance being spread about by liars who cannot provide an ounce of reason to support trump and must assassinate the character of every Democrat is a product of propaganda, conspiracy theories and trump's hate and fear rhetoric.
> 
> The uneducated or poorly educated trumpettes who echo the same bullshit and have being doing so on social media since trump first entered the political arena; they're clearly anti social, biddable fools who hate and fear democracy, and do not support equal rights, equal opportunity and equal justice for all citizens.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye:  You're a Nazi!  A racist!   A misogynist!   You love the wealthy and corporations!  You hate the poor!   You're deplorables!  Bad people!  You hate immigrants!
> 
> Rye:  Why do you keep assassinating our characters?  What's up with that?
> 
> Dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye,    who's characters are being assassinated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb question.  Want a list?  Go to any post by Nostra, Easy 65, WM2020, Oddball. Shall I go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like this?
> 
> " You are really foul! I get that you are a tumpette, your 1st grade rhetoric is in line with Dumb Donald's"
> 
> Or this?
> 
> " *You're out of touch with reality, as are all trumpettes. It's easy to see, at his rallies, and on social media. Biddable fool correctly defines you and others who can't or won't see megalomania and self serving behavior in action.* "
> 
> Oh wait, those are both YOU.  And on this page, LOL.
> 
> What a whining baby.   Look at the man in the mirror first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact,  Kaz-----such silly idiotic comments as you note above,  HAVE ALSO BEEN UTTERED BY TRUMP.
> I voted and will vote for him anyway.    So many people have EXTREME trouble in verbal and written
> expression
Click to expand...


OH, I agree.   And I regularly get into it with leftists like Rye myself, I'm not claiming any purity.

What I am addressing is his flagrant hypocrisy.  That's all.  You never catch me whining like that about getting insulted.  I'm in no position to do that.  I give it back all the time.

What I have a problem with is people like Rye who are nasty and insulting then whine when they get it back.  That I don't do


----------



## jc456

Rye Catcher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published in the NEJM onMarch 26, Fauci et al said it be like a severe flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
> 
> 
> 
> So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?
> 
> I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was folowing the expert scientific advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a real leader tells the truth.  Trump and The Truth are not even in the same Universe.
> 
> A leader does not calm the nation by lying, FDR said it best in his first speech to the nation, March 4, 1933:
> 
> *"So, first of all, let me assert my firm belief that the only thing we have to fear is...fear itself — nameless, unreasoning, unjustified terror which paralyzes needed efforts to convert retreat into advance. In every dark hour of our national life a leadership of frankness and of vigor has met with that understanding and support of the people themselves which is essential to victory. And I am convinced that you will again give that support to leadership in these critical days.
> 
> "I am prepared under my constitutional duty to recommend the measures that a stricken Nation in the midst of a stricken world may require. These measures, or such other measures as the Congress may build out of its experience and wisdom, I shall seek, within my constitutional authority, to bring to speedy adoption. But in the event that the Congress shall fail to take one of these two courses, and in the event that the national emergency is still critical, I shall not evade the clear course of duty that will then confront me. I shall ask the Congress for the one remaining instrument to meet the crisis — broad Executive power to wage a war against the emergency, as great as the power that would be given to me if we were in fact invaded by a foreign foe."
> 
> LEADERSHIP  ^^^ *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manipulator------------HUGE power grab by socialist Roosevelt who made his family richer by his dirty deals of funnelling tax money around.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's a lie.  The ignorance being spread about by liars who cannot provide an ounce of reason to support trump and must assassinate the character of every Democrat is a product of propaganda, conspiracy theories and trump's hate and fear rhetoric.
> 
> The uneducated or poorly educated trumpettes who echo the same bullshit and have being doing so on social media since trump first entered the political arena.  They're clearly anti social, biddable fools who hate and fear democracy, and do not support equal rights, equal opportunity and equal justice for all citizens.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we owe you no explanation on our voting habits.  who the fk do you think you are? still waiting on a lie. find one yet?  hmmmmmm and, what did we supposedly lie about? we are really in your head.  too fking funny. son, you should be embarrassed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You're out of touch with reality, as are all trumpettes.  It's easy to see, at his rallies, and on social media.  Biddable fool correctly defines you and others who can't or won't see megalomania and self serving behavior in action.*
Click to expand...

I like my reality.  why don't you just stay in yours and leave us the fk alone.


----------



## irosie91

kaz said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published in the NEJM onMarch 26, Fauci et al said it be like a severe flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
> 
> 
> 
> So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?
> 
> I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was folowing the expert scientific advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a real leader tells the truth.  Trump and The Truth are not even in the same Universe.
> 
> A leader does not calm the nation by lying, FDR said it best in his first speech to the nation, March 4, 1933:
> 
> *"So, first of all, let me assert my firm belief that the only thing we have to fear is...fear itself — nameless, unreasoning, unjustified terror which paralyzes needed efforts to convert retreat into advance. In every dark hour of our national life a leadership of frankness and of vigor has met with that understanding and support of the people themselves which is essential to victory. And I am convinced that you will again give that support to leadership in these critical days.
> 
> "I am prepared under my constitutional duty to recommend the measures that a stricken Nation in the midst of a stricken world may require. These measures, or such other measures as the Congress may build out of its experience and wisdom, I shall seek, within my constitutional authority, to bring to speedy adoption. But in the event that the Congress shall fail to take one of these two courses, and in the event that the national emergency is still critical, I shall not evade the clear course of duty that will then confront me. I shall ask the Congress for the one remaining instrument to meet the crisis — broad Executive power to wage a war against the emergency, as great as the power that would be given to me if we were in fact invaded by a foreign foe."
> 
> LEADERSHIP  ^^^ *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manipulator------------HUGE power grab by socialist Roosevelt who made his family richer by his dirty deals of funnelling tax money around.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's a lie.  The ignorance being spread about by liars who cannot provide an ounce of reason to support trump and must assassinate the character of every Democrat is a product of propaganda, conspiracy theories and trump's hate and fear rhetoric.
> 
> The uneducated or poorly educated trumpettes who echo the same bullshit and have being doing so on social media since trump first entered the political arena; they're clearly anti social, biddable fools who hate and fear democracy, and do not support equal rights, equal opportunity and equal justice for all citizens.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye:  You're a Nazi!  A racist!   A misogynist!   You love the wealthy and corporations!  You hate the poor!   You're deplorables!  Bad people!  You hate immigrants!
> 
> Rye:  Why do you keep assassinating our characters?  What's up with that?
> 
> Dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye,    who's characters are being assassinated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb question.  Want a list?  Go to any post by Nostra, Easy 65, WM2020, Oddball. Shall I go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stupid answer.     For a reasonable discussion a
> reasonable answer to my question would be an
> EXAMPLE  ----like  "nostra wrote about ________"
> "I consider that an example of character assassination"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I consider this a pretty good example of character assasination.
> 
> " *You're out of touch with reality, as are all trumpettes. It's easy to see, at his rallies, and on social media. Biddable fool correctly defines you and others who can't or won't see megalomania and self serving behavior in action.* "
> 
> Problem is no one said it to Rye, he wrote it
Click to expand...


I see a touch of megalomania in Trump----but his 
case is nowhere as severe as are the personality disorders of the supporters 
of  "antifa"   and  BLM   like Biden and Harris and 
the dear and beloved mayor of  NYC


----------



## jc456

Rye Catcher said:


> You are really foul! I get that you are a tumpette, your 1st grade rhetoric is in line with Dumb Donald's.


----------



## Rye Catcher

kaz said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published in the NEJM onMarch 26, Fauci et al said it be like a severe flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
> 
> 
> 
> So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?
> 
> I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was folowing the expert scientific advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a real leader tells the truth.  Trump and The Truth are not even in the same Universe.
> 
> A leader does not calm the nation by lying, FDR said it best in his first speech to the nation, March 4, 1933:
> 
> *"So, first of all, let me assert my firm belief that the only thing we have to fear is...fear itself — nameless, unreasoning, unjustified terror which paralyzes needed efforts to convert retreat into advance. In every dark hour of our national life a leadership of frankness and of vigor has met with that understanding and support of the people themselves which is essential to victory. And I am convinced that you will again give that support to leadership in these critical days.
> 
> "I am prepared under my constitutional duty to recommend the measures that a stricken Nation in the midst of a stricken world may require. These measures, or such other measures as the Congress may build out of its experience and wisdom, I shall seek, within my constitutional authority, to bring to speedy adoption. But in the event that the Congress shall fail to take one of these two courses, and in the event that the national emergency is still critical, I shall not evade the clear course of duty that will then confront me. I shall ask the Congress for the one remaining instrument to meet the crisis — broad Executive power to wage a war against the emergency, as great as the power that would be given to me if we were in fact invaded by a foreign foe."
> 
> LEADERSHIP  ^^^ *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manipulator------------HUGE power grab by socialist Roosevelt who made his family richer by his dirty deals of funnelling tax money around.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's a lie.  The ignorance being spread about by liars who cannot provide an ounce of reason to support trump and must assassinate the character of every Democrat is a product of propaganda, conspiracy theories and trump's hate and fear rhetoric.
> 
> The uneducated or poorly educated trumpettes who echo the same bullshit and have being doing so on social media since trump first entered the political arena; they're clearly anti social, biddable fools who hate and fear democracy, and do not support equal rights, equal opportunity and equal justice for all citizens.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye:  You're a Nazi!  A racist!   A misogynist!   You love the wealthy and corporations!  You hate the poor!   You're deplorables!  Bad people!  You hate immigrants!
> 
> Rye:  Why do you keep assassinating our characters?  What's up with that?
> 
> Dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye,    who's characters are being assassinated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb question.  Want a list?  Go to any post by Nostra, Easy 65, WM2020, Oddball. Shall I go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like this?
> 
> " You are really foul! I get that you are a tumpette, your 1st grade rhetoric is in line with Dumb Donald's"
> 
> Or this?
> 
> " *You're out of touch with reality, as are all trumpettes. It's easy to see, at his rallies, and on social media. Biddable fool correctly defines you and others who can't or won't see megalomania and self serving behavior in action.* "
> 
> Oh wait, those are both YOU.  And on this page, LOL.
> 
> What a whining baby.   Look at the man in the mirror first
Click to expand...




			DeVos to Be Investigated for Potential Violation of Ethics Law
		


So?  
"You are really foul!"  Is wry humor.

"I get that you are a tumpette, your 1st grade rhetoric is in line with Dumb Donald's"

Is an example of someone's use of the written language compared with trump's man-child rhetoric.

I may pick on true idiots, but mostly on Dumb Donald.  My use of words are based on reality, not some childish and unfounded echoes, which dominate the posts on this message board.


----------



## jc456

irosie91 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published in the NEJM onMarch 26, Fauci et al said it be like a severe flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
> 
> 
> 
> So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?
> 
> I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was folowing the expert scientific advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a real leader tells the truth.  Trump and The Truth are not even in the same Universe.
> 
> A leader does not calm the nation by lying, FDR said it best in his first speech to the nation, March 4, 1933:
> 
> *"So, first of all, let me assert my firm belief that the only thing we have to fear is...fear itself — nameless, unreasoning, unjustified terror which paralyzes needed efforts to convert retreat into advance. In every dark hour of our national life a leadership of frankness and of vigor has met with that understanding and support of the people themselves which is essential to victory. And I am convinced that you will again give that support to leadership in these critical days.
> 
> "I am prepared under my constitutional duty to recommend the measures that a stricken Nation in the midst of a stricken world may require. These measures, or such other measures as the Congress may build out of its experience and wisdom, I shall seek, within my constitutional authority, to bring to speedy adoption. But in the event that the Congress shall fail to take one of these two courses, and in the event that the national emergency is still critical, I shall not evade the clear course of duty that will then confront me. I shall ask the Congress for the one remaining instrument to meet the crisis — broad Executive power to wage a war against the emergency, as great as the power that would be given to me if we were in fact invaded by a foreign foe."
> 
> LEADERSHIP  ^^^ *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manipulator------------HUGE power grab by socialist Roosevelt who made his family richer by his dirty deals of funnelling tax money around.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's a lie.  The ignorance being spread about by liars who cannot provide an ounce of reason to support trump and must assassinate the character of every Democrat is a product of propaganda, conspiracy theories and trump's hate and fear rhetoric.
> 
> The uneducated or poorly educated trumpettes who echo the same bullshit and have being doing so on social media since trump first entered the political arena; they're clearly anti social, biddable fools who hate and fear democracy, and do not support equal rights, equal opportunity and equal justice for all citizens.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye:  You're a Nazi!  A racist!   A misogynist!   You love the wealthy and corporations!  You hate the poor!   You're deplorables!  Bad people!  You hate immigrants!
> 
> Rye:  Why do you keep assassinating our characters?  What's up with that?
> 
> Dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye,    who's characters are being assassinated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb question.  Want a list?  Go to any post by Nostra, Easy 65, WM2020, Oddball. Shall I go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like this?
> 
> " You are really foul! I get that you are a tumpette, your 1st grade rhetoric is in line with Dumb Donald's"
> 
> Or this?
> 
> " *You're out of touch with reality, as are all trumpettes. It's easy to see, at his rallies, and on social media. Biddable fool correctly defines you and others who can't or won't see megalomania and self serving behavior in action.* "
> 
> Oh wait, those are both YOU.  And on this page, LOL.
> 
> What a whining baby.   Look at the man in the mirror first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact,  Kaz-----such silly idiotic comments as you note above,  HAVE ALSO BEEN UTTERED BY TRUMP.
> I voted and will vote for him anyway.    So many people have EXTREME trouble in verbal and written
> expression
Click to expand...

he isn't PC, we all knew in 2016.  why would he change?


----------



## Rye Catcher

irosie91 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published in the NEJM onMarch 26, Fauci et al said it be like a severe flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
> 
> 
> 
> So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?
> 
> I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was folowing the expert scientific advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a real leader tells the truth.  Trump and The Truth are not even in the same Universe.
> 
> A leader does not calm the nation by lying, FDR said it best in his first speech to the nation, March 4, 1933:
> 
> *"So, first of all, let me assert my firm belief that the only thing we have to fear is...fear itself — nameless, unreasoning, unjustified terror which paralyzes needed efforts to convert retreat into advance. In every dark hour of our national life a leadership of frankness and of vigor has met with that understanding and support of the people themselves which is essential to victory. And I am convinced that you will again give that support to leadership in these critical days.
> 
> "I am prepared under my constitutional duty to recommend the measures that a stricken Nation in the midst of a stricken world may require. These measures, or such other measures as the Congress may build out of its experience and wisdom, I shall seek, within my constitutional authority, to bring to speedy adoption. But in the event that the Congress shall fail to take one of these two courses, and in the event that the national emergency is still critical, I shall not evade the clear course of duty that will then confront me. I shall ask the Congress for the one remaining instrument to meet the crisis — broad Executive power to wage a war against the emergency, as great as the power that would be given to me if we were in fact invaded by a foreign foe."
> 
> LEADERSHIP  ^^^ *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manipulator------------HUGE power grab by socialist Roosevelt who made his family richer by his dirty deals of funnelling tax money around.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's a lie.  The ignorance being spread about by liars who cannot provide an ounce of reason to support trump and must assassinate the character of every Democrat is a product of propaganda, conspiracy theories and trump's hate and fear rhetoric.
> 
> The uneducated or poorly educated trumpettes who echo the same bullshit and have being doing so on social media since trump first entered the political arena; they're clearly anti social, biddable fools who hate and fear democracy, and do not support equal rights, equal opportunity and equal justice for all citizens.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye:  You're a Nazi!  A racist!   A misogynist!   You love the wealthy and corporations!  You hate the poor!   You're deplorables!  Bad people!  You hate immigrants!
> 
> Rye:  Why do you keep assassinating our characters?  What's up with that?
> 
> Dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye,    who's characters are being assassinated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb question.  Want a list?  Go to any post by Nostra, Easy 65, WM2020, Oddball. Shall I go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stupid answer.     For a reasonable discussion a
> reasonable answer to my question would be an
> EXAMPLE  ----like  "nostra wrote about ________"
> "I consider that an example of character assassination"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I consider this a pretty good example of character assasination.
> 
> " *You're out of touch with reality, as are all trumpettes. It's easy to see, at his rallies, and on social media. Biddable fool correctly defines you and others who can't or won't see megalomania and self serving behavior in action.* "
> 
> Problem is no one said it to Rye, he wrote it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see a touch of megalomania in Trump----but his
> case is nowhere as severe as are the personality disorders of the supporters
> of  "antifa"   and  BLM   like Biden and Harris and
> the dear and beloved mayor of  NYC
Click to expand...


"a touch"?  That's almost as funny as the rest of your post.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Rye Catcher said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published in the NEJM onMarch 26, Fauci et al said it be like a severe flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
> 
> 
> 
> So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?
> 
> I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was folowing the expert scientific advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a real leader tells the truth.  Trump and The Truth are not even in the same Universe.
> 
> A leader does not calm the nation by lying, FDR said it best in his first speech to the nation, March 4, 1933:
> 
> *"So, first of all, let me assert my firm belief that the only thing we have to fear is...fear itself — nameless, unreasoning, unjustified terror which paralyzes needed efforts to convert retreat into advance. In every dark hour of our national life a leadership of frankness and of vigor has met with that understanding and support of the people themselves which is essential to victory. And I am convinced that you will again give that support to leadership in these critical days.
> 
> "I am prepared under my constitutional duty to recommend the measures that a stricken Nation in the midst of a stricken world may require. These measures, or such other measures as the Congress may build out of its experience and wisdom, I shall seek, within my constitutional authority, to bring to speedy adoption. But in the event that the Congress shall fail to take one of these two courses, and in the event that the national emergency is still critical, I shall not evade the clear course of duty that will then confront me. I shall ask the Congress for the one remaining instrument to meet the crisis — broad Executive power to wage a war against the emergency, as great as the power that would be given to me if we were in fact invaded by a foreign foe."
> 
> LEADERSHIP  ^^^ *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manipulator------------HUGE power grab by socialist Roosevelt who made his family richer by his dirty deals of funnelling tax money around.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's a lie.  The ignorance being spread about by liars who cannot provide an ounce of reason to support trump and must assassinate the character of every Democrat is a product of propaganda, conspiracy theories and trump's hate and fear rhetoric.
> 
> The uneducated or poorly educated trumpettes who echo the same bullshit and have being doing so on social media since trump first entered the political arena; they're clearly anti social, biddable fools who hate and fear democracy, and do not support equal rights, equal opportunity and equal justice for all citizens.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye:  You're a Nazi!  A racist!   A misogynist!   You love the wealthy and corporations!  You hate the poor!   You're deplorables!  Bad people!  You hate immigrants!
> 
> Rye:  Why do you keep assassinating our characters?  What's up with that?
> 
> Dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye,    who's characters are being assassinated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb question.  Want a list?  Go to any post by Nostra, Easy 65, WM2020, Oddball. Shall I go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like this?
> 
> " You are really foul! I get that you are a tumpette, your 1st grade rhetoric is in line with Dumb Donald's"
> 
> Or this?
> 
> " *You're out of touch with reality, as are all trumpettes. It's easy to see, at his rallies, and on social media. Biddable fool correctly defines you and others who can't or won't see megalomania and self serving behavior in action.* "
> 
> Oh wait, those are both YOU.  And on this page, LOL.
> 
> What a whining baby.   Look at the man in the mirror first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeVos to Be Investigated for Potential Violation of Ethics Law
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> "You are really foul!"  Is wry humor.
> 
> "I get that you are a tumpette, your 1st grade rhetoric is in line with Dumb Donald's"
> 
> Is an example of someone's use of the written language compared with trump's man-child rhetoric.
> 
> I may pick on true idiots, but mostly on Dumb Donald.  My use of words are based on reality, not some childish and unfounded echoes, which dominate the posts on this message board.
Click to expand...

"Unfounded echoes"......how poetic.


----------



## jc456

Rye Catcher said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published in the NEJM onMarch 26, Fauci et al said it be like a severe flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
> 
> 
> 
> So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?
> 
> I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was folowing the expert scientific advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a real leader tells the truth.  Trump and The Truth are not even in the same Universe.
> 
> A leader does not calm the nation by lying, FDR said it best in his first speech to the nation, March 4, 1933:
> 
> *"So, first of all, let me assert my firm belief that the only thing we have to fear is...fear itself — nameless, unreasoning, unjustified terror which paralyzes needed efforts to convert retreat into advance. In every dark hour of our national life a leadership of frankness and of vigor has met with that understanding and support of the people themselves which is essential to victory. And I am convinced that you will again give that support to leadership in these critical days.
> 
> "I am prepared under my constitutional duty to recommend the measures that a stricken Nation in the midst of a stricken world may require. These measures, or such other measures as the Congress may build out of its experience and wisdom, I shall seek, within my constitutional authority, to bring to speedy adoption. But in the event that the Congress shall fail to take one of these two courses, and in the event that the national emergency is still critical, I shall not evade the clear course of duty that will then confront me. I shall ask the Congress for the one remaining instrument to meet the crisis — broad Executive power to wage a war against the emergency, as great as the power that would be given to me if we were in fact invaded by a foreign foe."
> 
> LEADERSHIP  ^^^ *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manipulator------------HUGE power grab by socialist Roosevelt who made his family richer by his dirty deals of funnelling tax money around.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's a lie.  The ignorance being spread about by liars who cannot provide an ounce of reason to support trump and must assassinate the character of every Democrat is a product of propaganda, conspiracy theories and trump's hate and fear rhetoric.
> 
> The uneducated or poorly educated trumpettes who echo the same bullshit and have being doing so on social media since trump first entered the political arena; they're clearly anti social, biddable fools who hate and fear democracy, and do not support equal rights, equal opportunity and equal justice for all citizens.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye:  You're a Nazi!  A racist!   A misogynist!   You love the wealthy and corporations!  You hate the poor!   You're deplorables!  Bad people!  You hate immigrants!
> 
> Rye:  Why do you keep assassinating our characters?  What's up with that?
> 
> Dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye,    who's characters are being assassinated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb question.  Want a list?  Go to any post by Nostra, Easy 65, WM2020, Oddball. Shall I go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like this?
> 
> " You are really foul! I get that you are a tumpette, your 1st grade rhetoric is in line with Dumb Donald's"
> 
> Or this?
> 
> " *You're out of touch with reality, as are all trumpettes. It's easy to see, at his rallies, and on social media. Biddable fool correctly defines you and others who can't or won't see megalomania and self serving behavior in action.* "
> 
> Oh wait, those are both YOU.  And on this page, LOL.
> 
> What a whining baby.   Look at the man in the mirror first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeVos to Be Investigated for Potential Violation of Ethics Law
> 
> 
> 
> *So? *
> "You are really foul!"  Is wry humor.
> 
> "I get that you are a tumpette, your 1st grade rhetoric is in line with Dumb Donald's"
> 
> Is an example of someone's use of the written language compared with trump's man-child rhetoric.
> 
> I may pick on true idiots, but mostly on Dumb Donald.  My use of words are based on reality, not some childish and unfounded echoes, which dominate the posts on this message board.
Click to expand...

so what?


----------



## jc456

jbrownson0831 said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published in the NEJM onMarch 26, Fauci et al said it be like a severe flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
> 
> 
> 
> So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?
> 
> I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was folowing the expert scientific advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a real leader tells the truth.  Trump and The Truth are not even in the same Universe.
> 
> A leader does not calm the nation by lying, FDR said it best in his first speech to the nation, March 4, 1933:
> 
> *"So, first of all, let me assert my firm belief that the only thing we have to fear is...fear itself — nameless, unreasoning, unjustified terror which paralyzes needed efforts to convert retreat into advance. In every dark hour of our national life a leadership of frankness and of vigor has met with that understanding and support of the people themselves which is essential to victory. And I am convinced that you will again give that support to leadership in these critical days.
> 
> "I am prepared under my constitutional duty to recommend the measures that a stricken Nation in the midst of a stricken world may require. These measures, or such other measures as the Congress may build out of its experience and wisdom, I shall seek, within my constitutional authority, to bring to speedy adoption. But in the event that the Congress shall fail to take one of these two courses, and in the event that the national emergency is still critical, I shall not evade the clear course of duty that will then confront me. I shall ask the Congress for the one remaining instrument to meet the crisis — broad Executive power to wage a war against the emergency, as great as the power that would be given to me if we were in fact invaded by a foreign foe."
> 
> LEADERSHIP  ^^^ *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manipulator------------HUGE power grab by socialist Roosevelt who made his family richer by his dirty deals of funnelling tax money around.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's a lie.  The ignorance being spread about by liars who cannot provide an ounce of reason to support trump and must assassinate the character of every Democrat is a product of propaganda, conspiracy theories and trump's hate and fear rhetoric.
> 
> The uneducated or poorly educated trumpettes who echo the same bullshit and have being doing so on social media since trump first entered the political arena; they're clearly anti social, biddable fools who hate and fear democracy, and do not support equal rights, equal opportunity and equal justice for all citizens.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye:  You're a Nazi!  A racist!   A misogynist!   You love the wealthy and corporations!  You hate the poor!   You're deplorables!  Bad people!  You hate immigrants!
> 
> Rye:  Why do you keep assassinating our characters?  What's up with that?
> 
> Dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye,    who's characters are being assassinated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb question.  Want a list?  Go to any post by Nostra, Easy 65, WM2020, Oddball. Shall I go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like this?
> 
> " You are really foul! I get that you are a tumpette, your 1st grade rhetoric is in line with Dumb Donald's"
> 
> Or this?
> 
> " *You're out of touch with reality, as are all trumpettes. It's easy to see, at his rallies, and on social media. Biddable fool correctly defines you and others who can't or won't see megalomania and self serving behavior in action.* "
> 
> Oh wait, those are both YOU.  And on this page, LOL.
> 
> What a whining baby.   Look at the man in the mirror first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeVos to Be Investigated for Potential Violation of Ethics Law
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> "You are really foul!"  Is wry humor.
> 
> "I get that you are a tumpette, your 1st grade rhetoric is in line with Dumb Donald's"
> 
> Is an example of someone's use of the written language compared with trump's man-child rhetoric.
> 
> I may pick on true idiots, but mostly on Dumb Donald.  My use of words are based on reality, not some childish and unfounded echoes, which dominate the posts on this message board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Unfounded echoes"......how poetic.
Click to expand...

Right?  how beautiful.


----------



## jc456

Rye Catcher said:


> "a touch"? That's almost as funny as the rest of your post.


not nearly as funny as yours.  need a tissue?


----------



## jc456

irosie91 said:


> stupid answer. For a reasonable discussion a
> reasonable answer to my question would be an
> EXAMPLE ----like "nostra wrote about ________"
> "I consider that an example of character assassination"


you're expecting evidence from him/ her?  hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## kaz

Rye Catcher said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published in the NEJM onMarch 26, Fauci et al said it be like a severe flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
> 
> 
> 
> So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?
> 
> I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was folowing the expert scientific advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a real leader tells the truth.  Trump and The Truth are not even in the same Universe.
> 
> A leader does not calm the nation by lying, FDR said it best in his first speech to the nation, March 4, 1933:
> 
> *"So, first of all, let me assert my firm belief that the only thing we have to fear is...fear itself — nameless, unreasoning, unjustified terror which paralyzes needed efforts to convert retreat into advance. In every dark hour of our national life a leadership of frankness and of vigor has met with that understanding and support of the people themselves which is essential to victory. And I am convinced that you will again give that support to leadership in these critical days.
> 
> "I am prepared under my constitutional duty to recommend the measures that a stricken Nation in the midst of a stricken world may require. These measures, or such other measures as the Congress may build out of its experience and wisdom, I shall seek, within my constitutional authority, to bring to speedy adoption. But in the event that the Congress shall fail to take one of these two courses, and in the event that the national emergency is still critical, I shall not evade the clear course of duty that will then confront me. I shall ask the Congress for the one remaining instrument to meet the crisis — broad Executive power to wage a war against the emergency, as great as the power that would be given to me if we were in fact invaded by a foreign foe."
> 
> LEADERSHIP  ^^^ *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manipulator------------HUGE power grab by socialist Roosevelt who made his family richer by his dirty deals of funnelling tax money around.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's a lie.  The ignorance being spread about by liars who cannot provide an ounce of reason to support trump and must assassinate the character of every Democrat is a product of propaganda, conspiracy theories and trump's hate and fear rhetoric.
> 
> The uneducated or poorly educated trumpettes who echo the same bullshit and have being doing so on social media since trump first entered the political arena; they're clearly anti social, biddable fools who hate and fear democracy, and do not support equal rights, equal opportunity and equal justice for all citizens.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye:  You're a Nazi!  A racist!   A misogynist!   You love the wealthy and corporations!  You hate the poor!   You're deplorables!  Bad people!  You hate immigrants!
> 
> Rye:  Why do you keep assassinating our characters?  What's up with that?
> 
> Dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye,    who's characters are being assassinated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb question.  Want a list?  Go to any post by Nostra, Easy 65, WM2020, Oddball. Shall I go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like this?
> 
> " You are really foul! I get that you are a tumpette, your 1st grade rhetoric is in line with Dumb Donald's"
> 
> Or this?
> 
> " *You're out of touch with reality, as are all trumpettes. It's easy to see, at his rallies, and on social media. Biddable fool correctly defines you and others who can't or won't see megalomania and self serving behavior in action.* "
> 
> Oh wait, those are both YOU.  And on this page, LOL.
> 
> What a whining baby.   Look at the man in the mirror first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeVos to Be Investigated for Potential Violation of Ethics Law
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> "You are really foul!"  Is wry humor.
> 
> "I get that you are a tumpette, your 1st grade rhetoric is in line with Dumb Donald's"
> 
> Is an example of someone's use of the written language compared with trump's man-child rhetoric.
> 
> I may pick on true idiots, but mostly on Dumb Donald.  My use of words are based on reality, not some childish and unfounded echoes, which dominate the posts on this message board.
Click to expand...


You insult people all the time.  Again, my point is not objecting to that, it's your just flat out pathetic whining and crying that you get it back.  Grow a pair


----------



## easyt65

I am truly amazed that this thread has lasted 262 'pages' when the thread is a snowflake's whine about the President choosing not to use heinously incorrect projected data - from what experts say was the worst model that could have been used  to predict CVID-19 results - to engage in fear-mongering to frighten and panic the American people.  

Had he chosen to do so he would have been proven wrong to have done so because, again, the BS libtard model was so horrifically wrong.   'Believe the science', Democrats say, but they supported a 'science' model so bad - according to the world's best epidemiologists - that they could have tossed chicken bones and tried to read them afterwards and probably would have done better predicting the effects of COVID-19.


----------



## easyt65

kaz said:


> You insult people all the time.  Again, my point is not objecting to that, it's your just flat out pathetic whining and crying that you get it back.  Grow a pair




1. Go easy on them - insults are one of the few things they have.

2.  If they could grow a pair / pair they would not be easily offended, fragile snowflakes.....


----------



## basquebromance

200K Americans died from COVID so far...that's equivalent to 1 thousand movie theaters...10 thousand classrooms...10 American Airlines arenas

it didn't have to be this way if we had a REAL president, folks!


----------



## jbrownson0831

basquebromance said:


> 200K Americans died from COVID so far...that's equivalent to 1 thousand movie theaters...10 thousand classrooms...10 American Airlines arenas
> 
> it didn't have to be this way if we had a REAL president, folks!


...or no Democrat governors snowflake!


----------



## jbrownson0831

jbrownson0831 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 200K Americans died from COVID so far...that's equivalent to 1 thousand movie theaters...10 thousand classrooms...10 American Airlines arenas
> 
> it didn't have to be this way if we had a REAL president, folks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...or no Democrat governors snowflake!
Click to expand...

Oh I forgot Sniff said if he was president there would have been zero deaths....


----------



## irosie91

easyt65 said:


> I am truly amazed that this thread has lasted 262 'pages' when the thread is a snowflake's whine about the President choosing not to use heinously incorrect projected data - from what experts say was the worst model that could have been used  to predict CVID-19 results - to engage in fear-mongering to frighten and panic the American people.
> 
> Had he chosen to do so he would have been proven wrong to have done so because, again, the BS libtard model was so horrifically wrong.   'Believe the science', Democrats say, but they supported a 'science' model so bad - according to the world's best epidemiologists - that they could have tossed chicken bones and tried to read them afterwards and probably would have done better predicting the effects of COVID-19.



as I have stated, ad nauseam,    predictions as to 
what will happen with a novel  epidemic don't 
work.   IMHO_-----trump did fine


----------



## irosie91

PS   even cuomo did fine.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you said those are his "latest" numbers. That's a lie. That chart ends in 2019. Earth to gramps -- this is 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Fool, what year the chart ends, was *created BY ME*. I could have let the chart go to 2020, but there was no reason to, because we were talking about Trump's top GDPs which were some years earlier. GET IT ?
> 
> Since you're so boneheaded about this, and you don't know how charts work I will now post the same chart, wherein this time I will design it to go to 2020 (which is irrelevant to what we were talking about), while still having the same earlier years numbers.
> 
> You just want to have 2020 showing, so you can bash Trump for the low numbers, but if you do it will be a victory for Trump supporters, with everyone knowing what you are obviously trying to do. > Try to show off a shutdown econimy as being Trump's economy, which everyone knows it isn't.
> 
> Here's the chart going from 2016 to 2020 - still shows 3.9 and 3.8, proving your 3.5 maximum to be wrong.
> 
> View attachment 390430
> 
> Here it is going from 2015 to 2019 >>
> 
> View attachment 390431
> 
> Here it is going from 2017 to 2020 >>
> View attachment 390436
> 
> Understand now ?  I can create the chart any way I want (chronologically), depending on what I input for months and years, but the 2017-2018 numbers don't change.
> You don't know how to work these charts. Back to the 8th grade for you.
Click to expand...

Not realizing the BEA had revised GDP figures, I stand corrected.

So now the BEA shows Impeached Trump is the *only president* on record to not have a year over 3.0% and the *only president* on record to not have a quarter at 4.0% or higher.


----------



## basquebromance

Trump doesn't hate all Americans. only most of them!


----------



## Dr Grump

jc456 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it is the US we talk about in a forum that has "US" even in its name. Get it ? Newb ?
> 
> And why shouldn't we be egocentric here ? We have more than enough to handle here in the US, than to worry about what the world outside of us is doing (other than that which affects us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!! You're so intelligent!!
> Wish your politicians thought that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you care?
Click to expand...


Because what happens in the US affects the rest of the world. Sad, but true.


----------



## protectionist

jbrownson0831 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> funny, you're on a USmessage board complaining from NZ and no one here is on a New Zealand message board bitching about your country.  odd.  hmmmmmmmm. who's not important?
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly, New Zealand must be good for something. Maybe we can send all our looney America-haters there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They never leave.  Watch what happens when the President is reelected, just more whining and crying and America hating.
Click to expand...

I notice all those rich, celebrities who said they were going to leave the US, if Trump got elected, are still here (taking advantage of Trump's tax breaks, greater protection from terrorism, good work fighting pandemic, etc)


----------



## protectionist

basquebromance said:


> Trump doesn't hate all Americans. only most of them!


We already know Democrats are deranged. No need to reinforce.


----------



## protectionist

irosie91 said:


> registered democrat here---for more than 50 years---
> voting  TRUMP AGAIN------first repub for which I
> have and will vote.    Biden and Harris both make me
> cringe   (as did Hillcat)


I was a Dem (and Green) for 42 years.  First Republican I voted for after that, was Virgil Goode in 2012. Then I voted for Trump in 2016, and certainly will again.


----------



## protectionist

Rye Catcher said:


> *The uneducated or poorly educated trumpettes ... do not support equal rights, equal opportunity and equal justice for all citizens.*


Do you support race-based Affirmative Action ?


----------



## Dr Grump

jc456 said:


> funny, you're on a USmessage board complaining from NZ and no one here is on a New Zealand message board bitching about your country.  odd.  hmmmmmmmm. who's not important?
> 
> BTW, why is my country important to you exactly?



1) Without the likes of me and a couple dozen other people there would be no USMB.
2) I am not in NZ.
3) You are not important. Neither am I. Just because you have the US flag under your nose doesn't make you shit. Just remember this: you don't get to live on the shoulders of giants like Edison, Tesla, Armstrong, Eisenhower, Lincoln et al due to you being born in the US. They get that kudos. Not you. You are nothing but a gnat on a fly's arse. You trying to associate yourself with US exceptionalism, to put it in military terms, is a form of stolen valour. The US is great in spite of you, not because of you.
4) I wish it wasn't important, but if Trump farts share prices around the world are affected. I'm more than happy for the US to become insular (along with China) and just, well fuck off, to be frank. I have stated many times on this board, and I say it again, the day the US has no affect on my country, or my life, is the day I leave this board. The good news for you is that if Trump wins, I have agreed not to be on this board for 12 months.


----------



## protectionist

Rye Catcher said:


> *The ignorance being spread about by liars who cannot provide an ounce of reason to support trump *


Information-deprived victims of liberal OMISSION media can be expected to clueless regarding Trump accomplishments, but after having access to this post, you no longer have any excuse.

Reasons to Support Trump (among others)

1. RECORD positive numbers on the economy,
2. stopped the absurd practice of giving China unrestricted access to our valuable market,
3. holding China accountable for cyber theft,
4. taking Mexico and Central American countries to task for illegal immigration, 5. 5. 5. created 4 million jobs, created over 400,000 manufacturing jobs,
6. unemployment claims hit 50 year low, highest median wage in US history,
7. lowest unemployment for blacks, Hispanics, Asians, and disabled in US history, 8.lowest unemployment for women in over 70 years,
9. lowest unemployment rate ever recorded for Americans without a high school diploma,
10. 4 million Americans off food stamps,
11. vocational training topped 4 million - highest ever,
12. opened ANWR and approved Keystone XL and Dakota Access Pipelines thereby making America # 1 energy producer in the world (no other president ever did that), 13. Obamacare individual mandate penalty GONE,
14. FDA approved more affordable generic drugs than ever before in history. > drug companies are freezing or reversing planned price increases,
15. reformed the Medicare program to stop hospitals from overcharging low-income seniors on their drugs—saving seniors hundreds of millions of dollars,
16. Signed Right-To-Try legislation,
17. $6 billion in NEW funding to fight the opioid epidemic (the most ever),
18. Signed VA Choice Act and VA Accountability Act,
19. expanded VA telehealth services, walk-in-clinics, and same-day urgent primary and mental health care (I got surgeries and benefits from this myself),
20. United States is a net natural gas exporter for the first time since 1957,
21. withdrew the United States from the job-killing Paris Climate Accord,
22. pressured NATO allies, and they're spending $69 billion more on defense since 2016,
23. made the Space Force the 6th branch of the Armed Forces,
24. withdrew from the horrible, one-sided Iran Deal, 25. moved U.S. Embassy to Jerusalem,
25. protected Americans from terrorists with the Travel Ban, upheld by Supreme Court, 26. issued Executive Order to keep open Guantanamo Bay,
27. MCA deal,
28. reached a breakthrough agreement with the E.U. to increase U.S. exports
29. pressured NATO allies, and they're spending $69 billion more on defense since 2016,
30. net exports increased $59 Billion in 2018,
31. improved vetting and screening for refugees, and switched focus to overseas resettlement,
32. we have begun BUILDING THE WALL.
33. provided quality detention centers for migrant children in Southwest Key Programs
34. created 8,700 Opportunity Zones with investment incentives for companies to invest in distressed communities
35. Got Israel/UAE aggreement establishing Middle East peace
36. Defeated ISIS and killed their leaders incl. # 1 al Baghdadi.
37. Killed Iranian terrorist leader Sulemani.
38. Stopped domestic terrorist mobs by sending federal troops & National Guard
39. record of number of regulations cut, further boosting the economy
40. highest median wage in US history
41. rebuilt the US military to a $721 Billion/yr budget
42. increased wages for military personnel
43. We found out when we expected President Trump to lead us through a COVID pandemic, as our Covid mortality rate was REDUCED from over 17,000/week in April, to just 1227 week ending September 12, as a result of the many smart things that the president has done.  
HUGE SUCCESS.





						Provisional Death Counts for Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
					

National Center for Health Statistics




					www.cdc.gov
				



44. Ventilators (we now have so many we're exporting them),
45. the Navy hospital ships sent to New York,
46. the stimulus checks,
47. The Task Force advice (ex. social distancing),
48. opposition/criticism of New York's dumb nursing home policies,
49. federal aid to hospitals,
50. travel bans (which Democrats called Trump a "racist' for),
51. Trump's advocacy of hydroxychloriquin (now proven to be effective, despite criticism from Democrats),
52. fast, continual development of a vaccine.


----------



## protectionist

Rye Catcher said:


> Dumb question.  Want a list?  Go to any post by Nostra, Easy 65, WM2020, Oddball. Shall I go on?


I never saw worse lowlife, character assassination than when those Democrat dogs went after Kavanaugh in his hearings.  They were an embarrassment, and a disgrace to America.

What will they now say in the upcoming hearings ?


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Not realizing the BEA had revised GDP figures, I stand corrected.
> 
> So now the BEA shows Impeached Trump is the *only president* on record to not have a year over 3.0% and the *only president* on record to not have a quarter at 4.0% or higher.


You make a habit of being wrong.  The BEA (chock full of Obama era Democrats), continually cook the books to boost Obama, and smear Trump.   They posted 4.1% followed by 4.2%, and then lowered these to 3.9 and 3.8%.    I posted links for the 4.2% before the BEA boys decided that looked too good.


----------



## jc456

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> funny, you're on a USmessage board complaining from NZ and no one here is on a New Zealand message board bitching about your country.  odd.  hmmmmmmmm. who's not important?
> 
> BTW, why is my country important to you exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Without the likes of me and a couple dozen other people there would be no USMB.
> 2) I am not in NZ.
> 3) You are not important. Neither am I. Just because you have the US flag under your nose doesn't make you shit. Just remember this: you don't get to live on the shoulders of giants like Edison, Tesla, Armstrong, Eisenhower, Lincoln et al due to you being born in the US. They get that kudos. Not you. You are nothing but a gnat on a fly's arse. You trying to associate yourself with US exceptionalism, to put it in military terms, is a form of stolen valour. The US is great in spite of you, not because of you.
> 4) I wish it wasn't important, but if Trump farts share prices around the world are affected. I'm more than happy for the US to become insular (along with China) and just, well fuck off, to be frank. I have stated many times on this board, and I say it again, the day the US has no affect on my country, or my life, is the day I leave this board. The good news for you is that if Trump wins, I have agreed not to be on this board for 12 months.
Click to expand...

Ohhhkay Francis


----------



## jc456

Dr Grump said:


> Because what happens in the US affects the rest of the world. Sad, but true


So you concede we are most important and you live in a nothing country? I agree


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not realizing the BEA had revised GDP figures, I stand corrected.
> 
> So now the BEA shows Impeached Trump is the *only president* on record to not have a year over 3.0% and the *only president* on record to not have a quarter at 4.0% or higher.
> 
> 
> 
> You make a habit of being wrong.  The BEA (chock full of Obama era Democrats), continually cook the books to boost Obama, and smear Trump.   They posted 4.1% followed by 4.2%, and then lowered these to 3.9 and 3.8%.    I posted links for the 4.2% before the BEA boys decided that looked too good.
Click to expand...

You're senility is getting worse, gramps. First of all, the BEA adjusts their figures routinely as fresh data comes in. That’s not cooking thd books. Secondly, they lowered those months from 4.2% to 3.5%; and recently, back up to 3.9% and 3.8%. Interestingly enough, when they lowered it from 4.2% to 3.5%, you called it cooking the books,  yet the other day, you boasted how it was 3.9% after they raised it.

Still, Impeached Trump is the *only president* on record to not have a year over 3.0% and the *only president* on record to not have a quarter at 4.0% or higher.


----------



## Dr Grump

jc456 said:


> So you concede we are most important and you live in a nothing country? I agree



If it makes you feel better sure. So you live in an important country. And?


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not realizing the BEA had revised GDP figures, I stand corrected.
> 
> So now the BEA shows Impeached Trump is the *only president* on record to not have a year over 3.0% and the *only president* on record to not have a quarter at 4.0% or higher.
> 
> 
> 
> You make a habit of being wrong.  The BEA (chock full of Obama era Democrats), continually cook the books to boost Obama, and smear Trump.   They posted 4.1% followed by 4.2%, and then lowered these to 3.9 and 3.8%.    I posted links for the 4.2% before the BEA boys decided that looked too good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're senility is getting worse, gramps. First of all, the BEA adjusts their figures routinely as fresh data comes in. That’s not cooking thd books. Secondly, they lowered those months from 4.2% to 3.5%; and recently, back up to 3.9% and 3.8%. Interestingly enough, when they lowered it from 4.2% to 3.5%, you called it cooking the books,  yet the other day, you boasted how it was 3.9% after they raised it.
> 
> Still, Impeached Trump is the *only president* on record to not have a year over 3.0% and the *only president* on record to not have a quarter at 4.0% or higher.
Click to expand...

I have NEVER seen them raise Trump's figures. Their changes have been consistent the same way over time. Therin the proof that they are cooking those books. All their adjustments are Obama up, and Trump down. They're are not even trying to cover their tracks and make it look good. They figure that've got everybody buffaloed into thinking their changes are legit, and they're probably right.  I've never seem such uniform duping.

.....but I'm really more interested in my 2020 Kia SUV thread right now, Got to make sure I buy the right car.






						Does Anybody Have a 2020 Kia SUV ?
					

I'm going to buy a 2020 Kia SUV soon, and I'm wondering if anybody here has one, and what they could tell me about their vehicle. First off, I'm wanting it to have enough cargo space to fit a standard size bicycle.  Next, anything you might be interested to say about your car, positive...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jc456 said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published in the NEJM onMarch 26, Fauci et al said it be like a severe flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
> 
> 
> 
> So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?
> 
> I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was folowing the expert scientific advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a real leader tells the truth.  Trump and The Truth are not even in the same Universe.
> 
> A leader does not calm the nation by lying, FDR said it best in his first speech to the nation, March 4, 1933:
> 
> *"So, first of all, let me assert my firm belief that the only thing we have to fear is...fear itself — nameless, unreasoning, unjustified terror which paralyzes needed efforts to convert retreat into advance. In every dark hour of our national life a leadership of frankness and of vigor has met with that understanding and support of the people themselves which is essential to victory. And I am convinced that you will again give that support to leadership in these critical days.
> 
> "I am prepared under my constitutional duty to recommend the measures that a stricken Nation in the midst of a stricken world may require. These measures, or such other measures as the Congress may build out of its experience and wisdom, I shall seek, within my constitutional authority, to bring to speedy adoption. But in the event that the Congress shall fail to take one of these two courses, and in the event that the national emergency is still critical, I shall not evade the clear course of duty that will then confront me. I shall ask the Congress for the one remaining instrument to meet the crisis — broad Executive power to wage a war against the emergency, as great as the power that would be given to me if we were in fact invaded by a foreign foe."
> 
> LEADERSHIP  ^^^ *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manipulator------------HUGE power grab by socialist Roosevelt who made his family richer by his dirty deals of funnelling tax money around.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's a lie.  The ignorance being spread about by liars who cannot provide an ounce of reason to support trump and must assassinate the character of every Democrat is a product of propaganda, conspiracy theories and trump's hate and fear rhetoric.
> 
> The uneducated or poorly educated trumpettes who echo the same bullshit and have being doing so on social media since trump first entered the political arena.  They're clearly anti social, biddable fools who hate and fear democracy, and do not support equal rights, equal opportunity and equal justice for all citizens.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we owe you no explanation on our voting habits.  who the fk do you think you are? still waiting on a lie. find one yet?  hmmmmmm and, what did we supposedly lie about? we are really in your head.  too fking funny. son, you should be embarrassed.
Click to expand...

He obviously has not read any of the posts from his fellow dem lovers,they are the ones that came on here and lied never addressing evidence we gave them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> CNN and Bob Woodhead....................two of the worst sources known to man.
> 
> You are such a gullible rube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an article published in the NEJM onMarch 26, Fauci et al said it be like a severe flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
> 
> 
> 
> So what was Trump supposed to do? Go agaisnt expert advice?
> 
> I said months ago that in public President Trump was a calming voice, refusing to panic the nation, and that is what he did. Privately, and Fauci has said this numerous times, President Trump was folowing the expert scientific advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, a real leader tells the truth.  Trump and The Truth are not even in the same Universe.
> 
> A leader does not calm the nation by lying, FDR said it best in his first speech to the nation, March 4, 1933:
> 
> *"So, first of all, let me assert my firm belief that the only thing we have to fear is...fear itself — nameless, unreasoning, unjustified terror which paralyzes needed efforts to convert retreat into advance. In every dark hour of our national life a leadership of frankness and of vigor has met with that understanding and support of the people themselves which is essential to victory. And I am convinced that you will again give that support to leadership in these critical days.
> 
> "I am prepared under my constitutional duty to recommend the measures that a stricken Nation in the midst of a stricken world may require. These measures, or such other measures as the Congress may build out of its experience and wisdom, I shall seek, within my constitutional authority, to bring to speedy adoption. But in the event that the Congress shall fail to take one of these two courses, and in the event that the national emergency is still critical, I shall not evade the clear course of duty that will then confront me. I shall ask the Congress for the one remaining instrument to meet the crisis — broad Executive power to wage a war against the emergency, as great as the power that would be given to me if we were in fact invaded by a foreign foe."
> 
> LEADERSHIP  ^^^ *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manipulator------------HUGE power grab by socialist Roosevelt who made his family richer by his dirty deals of funnelling tax money around.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It's a lie.  The ignorance being spread about by liars who cannot provide an ounce of reason to support trump and must assassinate the character of every Democrat is a product of propaganda, conspiracy theories and trump's hate and fear rhetoric.
> 
> The uneducated or poorly educated trumpettes who echo the same bullshit and have being doing so on social media since trump first entered the political arena; they're clearly anti social, biddable fools who hate and fear democracy, and do not support equal rights, equal opportunity and equal justice for all citizens.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye:  You're a Nazi!  A racist!   A misogynist!   You love the wealthy and corporations!  You hate the poor!   You're deplorables!  Bad people!  You hate immigrants!
> 
> Rye:  Why do you keep assassinating our characters?  What's up with that?
> 
> Dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rye,    who's characters are being assassinated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb question.  Want a list?  Go to any post by Nostra, Easy 65, WM2020, Oddball. Shall I go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stupid answer.     For a reasonable discussion a
> reasonable answer to my question would be an
> EXAMPLE  ----like  "nostra wrote about ________"
> "I consider that an example of character assassination"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I consider this a pretty good example of character assasination.
> 
> " *You're out of touch with reality, as are all trumpettes. It's easy to see, at his rallies, and on social media. Biddable fool correctly defines you and others who can't or won't see megalomania and self serving behavior in action.* "
> 
> Problem is no one said it to Rye, he wrote it
Click to expand...

It’s comedy gold that he actually thinks the dem lovers are not out of touch with reality,now that’s funny.lol


----------



## Faun

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you concede we are most important and you live in a nothing country? I agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel better sure. So you live in an important country. And?
Click to expand...




protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not realizing the BEA had revised GDP figures, I stand corrected.
> 
> So now the BEA shows Impeached Trump is the *only president* on record to not have a year over 3.0% and the *only president* on record to not have a quarter at 4.0% or higher.
> 
> 
> 
> You make a habit of being wrong.  The BEA (chock full of Obama era Democrats), continually cook the books to boost Obama, and smear Trump.   They posted 4.1% followed by 4.2%, and then lowered these to 3.9 and 3.8%.    I posted links for the 4.2% before the BEA boys decided that looked too good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're senility is getting worse, gramps. First of all, the BEA adjusts their figures routinely as fresh data comes in. That’s not cooking thd books. Secondly, they lowered those months from 4.2% to 3.5%; and recently, back up to 3.9% and 3.8%. Interestingly enough, when they lowered it from 4.2% to 3.5%, you called it cooking the books,  yet the other day, you boasted how it was 3.9% after they raised it.
> 
> Still, Impeached Trump is the *only president* on record to not have a year over 3.0% and the *only president* on record to not have a quarter at 4.0% or higher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have NEVER seen them raise Trump's figures. Their changes have been consistent the same way over time. Therin the proof that they are cooking those books. All their adjustments are Obama up, and Trump down. They're are not even trying to cover their tracks and make it look good. They figure that've got everybody buffaloed into thinking their changes are legit, and they're probably right.  I've never seem such uniform duping.
> 
> .....but I'm really more interested in my 2020 Kia SUV thread right now, Got to make sure I buy the right car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Anybody Have a 2020 Kia SUV ?
> 
> 
> I'm going to buy a 2020 Kia SUV soon, and I'm wondering if anybody here has one, and what they could tell me about their vehicle. First off, I'm wanting it to have enough cargo space to fit a standard size bicycle.  Next, anything you might be interested to say about your car, positive...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
Click to expand...

"I have NEVER seen them raise Trump's figures."

You're fucking senile, gramps. 

You just showed 2017-Q4 and 2018-Q1 are 3.9% and 3.8% respectfully, but here's when you posted how they were 3.5% and 2.5%...




So now here you are, insanely claiming you've never seen the BEA raise Impeached Trump's figures, even though you yourself have posted 2017-Q4 was *raised* from 3.5% to 3.9% and 2018-Q1 was *raised* from 2.5% to 3.8%.

Which isn't proof they're "cooking the books," as you hallucinated -- it's proof you're out of your fucking mind.


----------



## jc456

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you concede we are most important and you live in a nothing country? I agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel better sure. So you live in an important country. And?
Click to expand...

makes me better than you! that's what.


----------



## Dr Grump

jc456 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you concede we are most important and you live in a nothing country? I agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel better sure. So you live in an important country. And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> makes me better than you! that's what.
Click to expand...

Um..okay...


----------



## basquebromance

He went bankrupt selling apartments and gambling...and you're surprised he crashed our economy?


----------



## charwin95

j-mac said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
Click to expand...


You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?


----------



## j-mac

charwin95 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
Click to expand...


LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?


----------



## colfax_m

j-mac said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
Click to expand...

You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.


----------



## charwin95

easyt65 said:


> I am truly amazed that this thread has lasted 262 'pages' when the thread is a snowflake's whine about the President choosing not to use heinously incorrect projected data - from what experts say was the worst model that could have been used  to predict CVID-19 results - to engage in fear-mongering to frighten and panic the American people.
> 
> Had he chosen to do so he would have been proven wrong to have done so because, again, the BS libtard model was so horrifically wrong.   'Believe the science', Democrats say, but they supported a 'science' model so bad - according to the world's best epidemiologists - that they could have tossed chicken bones and tried to read them afterwards and probably would have done better predicting the effects of COVID-19.


This is a problem when you are watching too much of Hannity, Gateway pundits or Qanon.

So let me update your ignorance. The model was based from a current situations, events, informations at worst scenario. This is a new virus that we don’t know much. Most of Americans followed science wear mask and social distancing. Except and unfortunately that Trump moron does not believe mask and social distancing.
Results......... We have 200,000+ deaths and counting. Now you can twist the mortally rates and other BS you can to support Trump. This is on Trump.   
The economic impact to the economy will last for a very long time. So you better brace yourself.


----------



## charwin95

j-mac said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
Click to expand...

Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.


----------



## charwin95

colfax_m said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
Click to expand...

That is because they are using the same attack that Trump told them. It doesn’t even make sense. It is get tiring to keep blasting ignorance, conspiracies and lies. Sometimes I feel pity.


----------



## kaz

charwin95 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
Click to expand...


charwin95:  I hate Trump. I hate him, I hate him I hate him.  {stomps feet, holds breath}  I hate him.  I hate him.  I HATE Trump, I hate him.  {punches a wall, kicks his cat} I hate Trump, I hate him I hate him I hate him.

How's the tantrum going?   Doesn't look like it's going well.   BTW, eventually holding your breath you'd just pass out and start breathing again.  You're welcome


----------



## kaz

charwin95 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
Click to expand...


Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming


----------



## kaz

charwin95 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because they are using the same attack that Trump told them. It doesn’t even make sense. It is get tiring to keep blasting ignorance, conspiracies and lies. Sometimes I feel pity.
Click to expand...


No you don't, liar.  You're consumed with hate obviously.  Don't make stupid bull shit claims like that


----------



## basquebromance

Trump claims he responded with "great speed and professionalism", when in fact, he does nothing that way...except with the tweeting


----------



## basquebromance

Trump's handling of covid is very much similar to the Soviet government's handling of Chernobyl

2 things are similar in particular:

1. no caring for human life
2. a megalomaniacal leader and his sheep followers


----------



## j-mac

colfax_m said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
Click to expand...


Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.


----------



## j-mac

charwin95 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
Click to expand...


What part of my ignorance? You've got a lot of nerve....Look, I'll tell you the same thing I just told your buddy....You want to beat Trump over the head for not acting soon enough, even though there is a laundry list of things he did immediately, but yet want to give Pelosi a pass using elementary reasoning that she was somehow "out of the loop" as the Speaker of the House.... I got news for ya, and your liberal buddies...Nancy Pelosi is every bit "In the loop" on matters like this as the President is, and yet because she is a Democrat, and it wouldn't fit your narrative to place any of the bull shit accusation of lying to American people about the seriousness of the virus, then Pelosi, and every damned Democrat that went out there in the early days and tried to say that Trump was a Xenophobe, or a racist, or whatever other smear they put out there BECAUSE he was acting, is now exposed as lying pieces of shit.



> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.



You're right, in Feb, and March he did put out there, in his own way that people shouldn't panic. Wow, isn't that what leaders are supposed to do? At the same time he appointed Pence to create a task force, and give the American people daily briefings about the latest on the virus....While you Democrats mocked, impeached, and ignored the virus until you figured out a way to lie about it to harm Trump...Because the truth is, You don't give a shit about the virus, or how many people contract it, or die as a result, as long as you can turn it into a political narrative against Trump, and you know what? That sucks. Because politicizing this virus shows what kind of desperate assholes you people are....And, why you are going to loose BIG this November....


----------



## basquebromance

We Are Doctors. Trump's Rallies Show He Doesn't Care About You—Or Any of Us
					

The president's cavalier disregard for the lives of Americans—including the patients we've treated and the 200,000 dead from COVID-19—is infuriating.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## j-mac

charwin95 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because they are using the same attack that Trump told them. It doesn’t even make sense. It is get tiring to keep blasting ignorance, conspiracies and lies. Sometimes I feel pity.
Click to expand...


LOL....Is that what you tell yourself? That you're "blasting ignorance"? Wow, you are delusional...


----------



## j-mac

basquebromance said:


> Trump claims he responded with "great speed and professionalism", when in fact, he does nothing that way...except with the tweeting




Not true...


*December 31: *China reports the discovery of the coronavirus to the World Health Organization.

*January 3: *CDC Director Robert Redfield sent an email to the director of the Chinese CDC, George Gao, formally offering to send U.S. experts to China to investigate the coronavirus.

*January 5: *CDC Director Redfield sent another email to the Chinese CDC Director, George Gao, formally offering to send U.S. experts to China to investigate the coronavirus outbreak,

*January 6: *The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) issued a level I travel notice for Wuhan, China due to the spreading coronavirus.

*January 7*: The CDC established a coronavirus incident management system to better share and respond to information about the virus.

*January 11:* The CDC updated a Level 1 travel health notice for Wuhan, China.

*January 17: *The CDC began implementing public health entry screening at the 3 U.S. airports that received the most travelers from Wuhan – San Francisco, New York JFK, and Los Angeles.

*January 20:* Dr. Fauci announces the National Institutes of Health is already working on the development of a vaccine for the coronavirus.

*January 21:* The CDC activated its emergency operations center to provide ongoing support to the coronavirus response.

*January 23: *The CDC sought a “special emergency authorization” from the FDA to allow states to use its newly developed coronavirus test.

*January 27: *President Trump tweeted that he made an offer to President Xi Jinping to send experts to China to investigate the coronavirus outbreak.

*January 27: *The CDC issued a level III travel health notice urging Americans to avoid all nonessential travel to China due to the coronavirus.

*January 27:* The White House Coronavirus Task Force started meeting to help monitor and contain the spread of the virus and provide updates to the President. 

*January 29: *The White House announced the formation of the Coronavirus Task Force to help monitor and contain the spread of the virus and provide updates to the President. 

*January 31:* The Trump Administration:


Declared the coronavirus a public health emergency.

Announced Chinese travel restrictions.

Suspended entry into the United States for foreign nationals who pose a risk of transmitting the coronavirus.
*January 31: *The Department of Homeland Security took critical steps to funnel all flights from China into just 7 domestic U.S. airports.

*February 3:* The CDC had a team ready to travel to China to obtain critical information on the novel coronavirus, but were in the U.S. awaiting permission to enter by the Chinese government.

*February 2: *The CDC expanded enhanced entry screening to eight major airports across the nation.

*February 4: *President Trump vowed in his State of the Union Address to “take all necessary steps” to protect Americans from the coronavirus.

*February 5: *The Trump Administration and health officials briefed lawmakers on the Federal Government's coronavirus response efforts.

*February 6: *The CDC began shipping CDC-Developed test kits for the 2019 Novel Coronavirus to U.S. and international labs.

*February 7: *President Trump told reporters that the CDC is working with China on the coronavirus. 

*February 9: *The White House Coronavirus Task Force briefed governors from across the nation at the National Governors’ Association Meeting in Washington.

*February 11:* The Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) expanded a partnership with Janssen Research & Development to “expedite the development” of a coronavirus vaccine.

*February 12:* The U.S. shipped test kits for the 2019 novel coronavirus to approximately 30 countries who lacked the necessary reagents and other materials.

*February 12:* The CDC was prepared to travel to China but had yet to receive permission from the Chinese government.

*February 14: *The CDC began working with five labs to conduct “community-based influenza surveillance” to study and detect the spread of coronavirus.

*February 18:* HHS announced it would engage with Sanofi Pasteur in an effort to quickly develop a coronavirus vaccine and to develop treatment for coronavirus infections.

*February 22: *A WHO team of international experts arrives in Wuhan, China.

*February 24: *The Trump Administration sent a letter to Congress requesting at least $2.5 billion to help combat the spread of the coronavirus.

*Febraury 25: *HHS Secretary Azar testified before the Senate HELP committee on the Administration's coronavirus response efforts.

*February 26: *President Trump discussed coronavirus containment efforts with Indian PM Modi and updated the press on his Administration’s containment efforts in the U.S. during his state visit to India.

*February 29: *The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) allowed certified labs to develop and begin testing coronavirus testing kits while reviewing pending applications.

*February 29: *The Trump Administration:


Announced a level 4 travel advisory to areas of Italy and South Korea.

Barred all travel to Iran.

Barred the entry of foreign citizens who visited Iran in the last 14 days.
*March 3:* The CDC lifted federal restrictions on coronavirus testing to allow any American to be tested for coronavirus, “subject to doctor’s orders.”

*March 3: *The White House announced President Trump donated his fourth quarter salary to fight the coronavirus.

*March 4:* The Trump Administration announced the purchase of approximately 500 million N95 respirators over the next 18 months to respond to the outbreak of the novel coronavirus.

*March 4:* Secretary Azar announced that HHS was transferring $35 million to the CDC to help state and local communities that have been impacted most by the coronavirus.

*March 6: *President Trump signed an $8.3 billion bill to fight the coronavirus outbreak.

The bill provides $7.76 billion to federal, state, & local agencies to combat the coronavirus and authorizes an additional $500 million in waivers for Medicare telehealth restrictions.

*March 9:* President Trump called on Congress to pass a payroll tax cut over coronavirus.

*March 10: *President Trump and VP Pence met with top health insurance companies and secured a commitment to waive co-pays for coronavirus testing.

*March 11:* President Trump:


Announced travel restrictions on foreigners who had visited Europe in the last 14 days.

Directed the Small Business Administration to issue low-interest loans to affected small businesses and called on congress to increase this fund by $50 billion.

Directed the Treasury Department to defer tax payments for affected individuals & businesses, & provide $200 billion in “additional liquidity.”

Met with American bankers at the White House to discuss coronavirus.
*March 13:* President Trump declared a national emergency in order to access $42 billion in existing funds to combat the coronavirus.

*March 13: *President Trump announced:


Public-private partnerships to open up drive-through testing collection sites.

A pause on interest payments on federal student loans.

An order to the Department of Energy to purchase oil for the strategic petroleum reserve.
*March 13:* The Food & Drug Administration:


Granted Roche AG an emergency approval for automated coronavirus testing kits.

Issued an emergency approval to Thermo Fisher for a coronavirus test within 24 hours of receiving the request.
*March 13: *HHS announced funding for the development of two new rapid diagnostic tests, which would be able to detect coronavirus in approximately 1 hour.

*March 14:* The Coronavirus Relief Bill passed the House of Representatives.

*March 14:* The Trump Administration announced the European travel ban will extend to the UK and Ireland.

*March 15:* President Trump held a phone call with over two dozen grocery store executives to discuss on-going demand for food and other supplies.

*March 15: *HHS announced it is projected to have 1.9 million COVID-19 tests available in 2,000 labs this week.

*March 15: *Google announced a partnership with the Trump Administration to develop a website dedicated to coronavirus education, prevention, & local resources.

*March 15: *All 50 states were contacted through FEMA to coordinate “federally-supported, state-led efforts” to end coronavirus.

*March 16: *President Trump:


Held a tele-conference with governors to discuss coronavirus preparedness and response.

Participated in a call with G7 leaders who committed to increasing coordination in response to the coronavirus and restoring global economic confidence.

Announced that the first potential vaccine for coronavirus has entered a phase one trial in a record amount of time.

Announced “15 days to slow the spread” coronavirus guidance.
*March 16:* The FDA announced it was empowering states to authorize tests developed and used by labs in their states.

*March 16: *Asst. Secretary for Health confirmed the availability of 1 million coronavirus tests, and projected 2 million tests available the next week and 5 million the following.

*March 17: *President Trump announced:


CMS will expand telehealth benefits for Medicare beneficiaries.

Relevant Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Act penalties will not be enforced.

The Army Corps of Engineers is on ”standby” to assist federal & state governments.
*March 17:* President Trump spoke to fast food executives from Wendy’s, McDonald’s and Burger King to discuss drive-thru services recommended by CDC

*March 17:* President Trump met with tourism industry representatives along with industrial supply, retail, and wholesale representatives.

*March 17: *Treasury Secretary Steve Mnuchin met with lawmakers to discuss stimulus measures to relieve the economic burden of coronavirus on certain industries, businesses, and American workers.

*March 17:* Secretary of Agriculture Sonny Perdue announced a partnership between USDA, Baylor University, McLane Global, and Pepsi Co. to provide one million meals per weak to rural children in response to widespread school closures.

*March 17: *The Treasury Department:


Contributed $10 billion through the economic stabilization fund to the Federal Reserve’s commercial paper funding facility.

Deferred $300 billion in tax payments for 90 days without penalty, up to $1 million for individuals & $10 million for business.
*March 17:* The Department of Defense announced it will make available to HHS up to five million respirator masks and 2,000 ventilators.

*March 18:* President Trump signed the Families First Coronavirus Response Act, which provides free testing and paid sick leave for workers impacted by the coronavirus.

*March 18: *President Trump announced:


Temporary closure of the U.S.-Canada border to non-essential traffic.

Plans to invoke the Defense Production Act in order to increase the number of necessary supplies needed to combat coronavirus.

FEMA has been activated in every region at its highest level of response.

The U.S. Navy will deploy USNS Comfort and USNS Mercy hospital ships.

All foreclosures and evictions will be suspended for a period of time.
*March 18: *Secretary of Defense Mark Esper confirmed:


1 million masks are now immediately available.

The Army Corps of Engineers is in NY consulting on how to best assist state officials.
*March 18: *HHS temporarily suspended a regulation that prevents doctors from practicing across state lines.

*March 18:* President Trump spoke to:


Doctors, physicians, and nurses on the front lines containing the spread of coronavirus.

130 CEOs of the Business Roundtable to discuss on-going public-private partnerships in response to the coronavirus pandemic.
*March 19: *President Trump announced:


Very encouraging progress shown by anti-malaria drug Hydroxychloroquine for fighting coronavirus.

Carnival Cruise Lines will make ships available for use as hospitals in impacted areas to use for non-coronavirus patients. 
*March 19: * Vice President Pence announced tens of thousands of ventilators have been identified that can be converted to treat patients.

*March 19: *The State Department issued a global level 4 health advisory, telling Americans to avoid all international travel due to coronavirus.

*March 19: *President Trump directed FEMA to take the lead on the Federal Government’s coronavirus response & visited FEMA HQ with Vice President Pence for a video call with Governors.

*March 20: *The U.S. and Mexico agree to mutually restrict nonessential cross-border traffic.

*March 20: *Secretary Mnuchin announced at the direction of President Trump that tax day will be moved from April 15 to July 15 for all taxpayers and businesses.

*March 20: * President Trump:


Spoke with Sen. Schumer about coronavirus response & stimulus measures

Held a call with over 12,000 small business owners to discuss relief efforts

Announced the CDC will invoke Title 42 to provide border patrol with tools to secure the borders
*March 20: *The Department of Education announced it will:


Not enforce standardized testing requirements for the remainder of the school year

Allow federal student loan borrowers to stop payments without penalty for 60 days
*March 20: *Secretary Azar announced:


FEMA is coordinating and assisting coronavirus testing at labs across the country

The CDC is suspending all illegal entries to the country based on the public health threat, via Section 362 of the Public Health & Security Act
*March 20*: Secretary Azar sent a letter to all 50 Governors that the federal government is buying and making available 200,000 testing swabs

*March 21: *Vice President Pence announced to date over 195,000 Americans tested for coronavirus and have received their results

*March 21: *The Trump Administration announced HHS placed an order for hundreds of millions of N95 masks through FEMA

*March 21: *The FDA announced it had given emergency approval to a new coronavirus test that delivers results in hours, with an intended rollout of March 30

*March 21: *Adm. Giroir confirmed 10 million testing kits had been put into the commercial market from March 2 through March 14

*March 22: *President Trump approved major disaster declarations for:


Washington State

California
*March 22: *President Trump announced: 


Governors will remain in command of National Guard forces & the federal govt will fund 100% of operations cost

He directed the federal govt to provide 4 large federal medical stations with 2,000 beds for CA & 1,000 beds for NY & WA.
*March 22: * President Trump confirmed his administration was working with Peru & Honduras to return Americans stranded in both countries as a result of travel restrictions.

*March 22: *Vice President Pence announced: 


The testing backlog will be resolved by midweek.

To date, over 254,000 Americans have been tested for coronavirus and received their results.
*March 22: * President Trump announced that the USNS Mercy will be deployed to Los Angeles.

*March 22: *FEMA issued guidance for tribal governments to seek federal assistance under the President’s emergency declaration.

*March 23: *President Trump signed an executive order invoking section 4512 of the Defense Production Act to prohibit the hoarding of vital medical supplies.

*March 23: *VP Pence announced:


313,000 Americans were tested for the coronavirus & received results.

FEMA established a supply chain stabilization task force so Americans get supplies they need.

HHS will have commercial labs prioritize testing for hospitalized patients.
*March 23: * The White House Office of Science & Technology Policy announced a public-private consortium to:


Advance coronavirus research.

Provide access to computing technology and resources for researchers.
*March 23: *Attorney General Barr announced: 


The Justice Department held a National Task Force meeting on hoarding and price gouging.

Each of the 93 U.S. Attorney General offices is designating a lead prosectuor to prevent hoarding.
*March 23:* President Trump announced HHS is working to designate essential medical supplies as “scarce” to prohibit hoarding of these items.

*March 23: *The Treasury Department announced it is working with the Federal Reserve to lend up to $300 billion to businesses and local governments.

*March 24: *President Trump announced the Army Corps of Engineers & the National Guard are constructing four hospitals and four medical centers in New York.

*March 24: *President Trump approved a major disaster declaration for the state of Iowa related to the coronavirus outbreak.

*March 24: *Vice President Pence:


Confirmed FEMA sent New York 2,000 ventilators.

Announced individuals who have recently been in New York should self-quarantine for 14 days.
*March 24: *Dr. Deborah Birx announced the U.S. has conducted more coronavirus tests in the last week than South Korea has over the prior eight weeks.

*March 24: *The U.S. Army issued orders for three army hospitals to deploy their health care professionals to New York and Washington state, at the direction of Secretary of the Army Ryan McCarthy.

*March 25: *President Trump approved major disaster declarations related to the #coronavirus outbreak for:


Texas

Florida

North Carolina
*March 25: * President Trump & Vice President Pence held a conference call with 140 non-profit organization leaders, including The Salvation Army & The Red Cross, to discuss coronavirus response efforts.

*March 25: *President Trump signed a bill reauthorizing The Older Americans Act, which supports senior citizens by providing meals, transportation, and other crucial services.

*March 25: *Vice President Pence


Held a conference call with equipment manufacturers to discuss on-going coronavirus response efforts.
Announced 432,000 Americans have been tested for coronavirus and received results.

Confirmed 4,000 ventilators were delivered to New York.
*March 25: *Vice President Pence held discussions with multiple governors, including the Governor of Indiana & the Governor of Michigan 

*March 26: *President Trump approved major disaster declarations related to the coronavirus outbreak for:


Illinois
New Jersey

Maryland

Missouri
*March 26: * President Trump announced the USNS Comfort will depart for NYC on Saturday to assist in the coronavirus response – 3 weeks ahead of schedule!

*March 26: *President Trump participated in a video conference with the leaders of the G20 to discuss the global coronavirus response & the need for countries to share information and data on the spread of the virus.

*March 26: *President Trump held a phone call with Chinese President Xi Jinping to discuss the coronavirus.

*March 26: *Vice President Pence announced 552,000 Americans have been tested for coronavirus and received their results.

*March 26: *Dr. Fauci announced the Federal Government is working with companies to speed up production of potential coronavirus vaccines while those drugs are still in the trial phase.

*March 27: *President Trump signed The Coronavirus Aid, Relief, and Economic Security (CARES) Act into law.

*March 27: *President Trump signed a Defense Production Act memorandum ordering General Motors (GM) "to accept, perform, and prioritize federal contractors for ventilators.

*March 27: *President Trump signed an executive order allowing the military to activate members of the Selected Reserve and Ready Reserve to active duty to assist with the Federal response to the coronavirus.

*March 27: *President Trump approved major disaster declarations related to the coronavirus outbreak for:


South Carolina

Puerto Rico
*March 27: * President Trump appointed Office of Trade and Manufacturing policy director Peter Navarro to serve as the Defense Production Act Policy Coordinator.

*March 27: *President Trump announced that 100,000 ventilators are projected to be manufactured in the next 100 days, three times the amount typically manufactured in one year.

*March 27: *President Trump announced that Boeing offered the use of three "Dreamlifter" cargo air crafts to transport medical supplies across the country.

*March 27: *Partnering with FEMA, the CDC, and the Coronavirus Task Force, Apple released a coronavirus app which allows users to screen for their symptoms.

*March 27: *President Trump spoke with British Prime Minister Boris Johnson about the global coronavirus response and committed to helping provide ventilators to the U.K. where possible.

*March 27: *Vice President Pence announced that 685,000 Americans have been tested for coronavirus and received their test results.

*March 27: *Emory University began enrolling participants for a phase one clinical trial, sponsored by the NIH's National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases (NIAID), of a new, potential coronavirus vaccine.

*March 27: *FEMA Administrator Pete Gaynor spoke to the director of each of the state's emergency operations about the state-led, federally-supported coronavirus response effort.

*March 27: *The USNS Mercy arrived in the port of Los Angeles to help relieve the strain on hospital facilities in Southern California.

*March 28: *President Trump visited Norfolk, VA to send off the USNS Comfort to New York City where it will help relieve the strain on local hospitals.

*March 28: *President Trump approved major disaster declarations related to the coronavirus outbreak for:


Guam

Michigan

Massachusetts

Kentucky

Colorado
*March 28:* President Trump spoke with New York Governor Andrew Cuomo and Florida Governor Ron DeSantis regarding the coronavirus response effort.

*March 28: *The CDC issued new guidance for residents of New York, New Jersey, and Connecticut to avoid non-essential domestic travel for 14 days to #StopTheSpread of the coronavirus within the U.S.

*March 29: *President Trump announced that CDC guidelines will be extended through April 30 to promote #socialdistancing and other measures to stop the spread of the #coronavirus.

*March 29: *President Trump approved major disaster declarations related to the coronavirus outbreak for:


Connecticut

Oregon

Georgia

Washington DC
*March 29: * President Trump met with supply chain distributors including FedEx, Cardinal Health, and UPS to discuss ways to get state and local governments necessary medical supplies to combat the coronavirus.

*March 29: *President Trump congratulated the Army Corps of Engineers for having completed construction on a 2,900 bedroom temporary hospital at the Javits Center in New York.

*March 29: *President Trump tweeted his support for the FDA to expedite the approval process to approve mask sterilization equipment produced by Battelle.

*March 29: *President Trump announced the on-going study of 1,100 patients in New York being treated with Hydroxychloroquine for coronavirus.

*March 29: *President Trump directed the Treasury & Labor Departments to look at reinstating deductions of business expenses at restaurants, bars, and entertainment businesses to help the hospitality industry.

*March 29: T*he first "Project Airbridge" shipment of medical supplies from abroad, organized by FEMA, landed at JFK airport, carrying 80 tons of masks, face shields, and other vital medical supplies.

*March 29:* President Trump announced that Cigna and Humana are waving co-pays for coronavirus treatment.

*March 29: *Vice President Pence sent a letter to hospital administrators requesting that hospitals across the country report their coronavirus data to the Federal Government in addition to state authorities.

*March 29: *Adm. Giroir announced that 894,000 Americans have been tested for coronavirus and received their results.

*March 29: *HHS accepted 30 million doses of Hydroxychloroquine, donated by Sandoz, and one million doses of Chloroquine, donated by Bayer Pharmaceuticals, for clinical trials and possible treatment of coronavirus patients.

*March 30: *President Trump announced that one million Americans have been tested for coronavirus and received their results.

*March 30: *President Trump approved major disaster declarations related to the coronavirus outbreak for:


Alabama

Kansas

Pennsylvania

Rhode Island
*March 30: * Secretary Azar announced that the FDA has approved Battelle’s N95 mask sanitization process for use to decontaminate tens of thousands of masks per day.

*March 30: *President Trump announced further private sector commitments to manufacture personal protective equipment  by MyPillow, Honeywell, Jockey, Procter & Gamble, and United Technologies.

*March 30: *President Trump announced, to date, FEMA has dedicated $1.3 billion to assist New York State’s coronavirus response.

*March 30: *President Trump announced “more than 14,000” National Guard service members have been activated to respond to the coronavirus outbreak.

*March 30: *President Trump spoke with the nation’s governors about their need for medical supplies.

*March 30: *President Trump announced that in the coming days the Federal Government will be delivering:


400 ventilators to Michigan

300 ventilators to New Jersey

150 ventilators to Louisiana

150 ventilators to Illinois

50 ventilators to Connecticut
*March 30: * President Trump spoke to Prime Minister Giuseppe Conte of Italy and pledged to send $100 million of medical supplies to aid Italy’s battle against coronavirus.

*March 30: *Answering President Trump’s call for the private sector to join the fight against the #coronavirus, Ford Motor Company committed to producing 50,000 ventilators in the next 100 days.

*March 30: *On coronavirus testing, Secretary Azar announced that the U.S. is currently testing nearly 100,000 samples per day.

*March 30: *HHS took steps to accelerate a clinical trial of a potential coronavirus vaccine developed by Janssen Research & Development.

*March 30: *CMS announced new regulatory changes to cut red tape and give flexibility to America’s health care workers by relaxing hospital workforce regulations, expanding child care, meal, and laundry services for health care workers, expanding tele-health reimbursement, and more.

*March 30: *The USNS Comfort arrived in New York Harbor, providing more than 1,000 more hospital beds for patients without coronavirus, to relieve pressure on local hospitals.

*March 30: *The USNS Mercy began treating patients in Los Angeles.

*March 31: *President Trump officially issued “30 Days To Slow The Spread” guidance to mitigate the outbreak of coronavirus.

*March 31: *President Trump approved major disaster declarations related to the coronavirus outbreak for:


Ohio

Montana
*March 31: *President Trump participated in a conference call with executives of American Network Service Providers to promote connectivity amid social distancing.

*March 31: *President Trump announced that the federal government is stockpiling 10,000 ventilators to be urgently distributed as needed once the coronavirus pandemic hits its peak in the U.S.

*March 31: *President Trump announced that the Treasury Department and SBA are rapidly mobilizing money from the CARES Act’s $349 billion paycheck protection program, with the program set to be “up and running” by April 3.

*March 31: *President Trump spoke to Michigan Governor Whitmer about the state’s need for ventilators.

*March 31: *President Trump announced the Army Corps of Engineers & FEMA will construct:


8 facilities with 50,000 bed capacity in California

A field hospital with 250 bed capacity in Michigan

2 field hospitals in Louisiana with 500 bed capacity

An alternative care sight in New Orleans with a 3,000 bed capacity
*March 31: *President Trump spoke with Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan about the international effort to defeat the coronavirus and support the global economy.

*March 31: *President Trump and the First Lady spoke with their Majesties King Felipe VI and Queen Letizia of Spain about efforts to combat the coronavirus.

*March 31: *Vice President Pence announced that 10 states now have access to federal funding for The National Guard to respond to the coronavirus outbreak.

*March 31: *Vice President Pence announced that 17,000 National Guard Servicemen have been activated across the country to assist in the coronavirus response.

*March 31: *Vice President Pence announced that 1.1 million coronavirus tests have been completed.

*March 31: *Adm. Giroir & Surgeon General Adams issued an open letter to the U.S. health care community about how to optimize the use of ventilators.

*March 31: *The FDA issued an emergency use authorization for a two-minute coronavirus antibody test developed by Bodysphere Inc.

*March 31: *The Treasury Department and IRS launched the employee retention credit, created by the CARES Act to incentivize businesses to keep their employees on payroll, and said businesses can begin using it.

*March 31: *The VA announced that it had expanded virtual services to veterans, continuing to provide care while limiting in-person interactions that could potentially harm vulnerable populations at VA facilities.

*April 1:* President Trump approved a major disaster declaration related to the coronavirus outbreak for:


North Dakota

Hawaii

The Northern Mariana Islands
*April 1: *President Trump spoke to Walmart CEO Doug McMillon about the need to procure gowns for hospitals

*April 1: *President Trump spoke to military families whose relocation or reunion with loved ones was impacted by the coronavirus.

*April 1: *President Trump announced that the construction & refurbishing of two additional hospital ships like the USNS Mercy and USNS Comfort are being considered.

*April 1: *Vice President Pence announced that 1.2 million coronavirus tests have been completed.

*April 1: *The White House, HHS, and the FDA worked with Senator Rob Portman to acquire and authorize for use over two million gowns donated to the Strategic National Stockpile by Cardinal Health.

*April 1: *Dr. Birx announced that the White House issued a challenge to universities and states to develop ELISA, or Enzyme-Linked Immunosorbent Assays, tests to detect coronavirus antibodies in larger communities more quickly.

*April 1: *The Treasury Department released FAQs to help small and medium businesses understand the paid sick and family leave tax credits now offered under the Families First Coronavirus Response Act.

*April 1: *The Department of Labor posted a temporary rule to implement the Families First Coronavirus Response Act in order to provide paid sick and family leave.

*April 1: *In New York City, the USNS Comfort began treating its first patients.

*April 1: *The VA opened its East Orange, NJ medical center to serve non-veteran coronavirus patients to assist the state and FEMA in their response to coronavirus.

*April 1: *The Treasury Department announced that Social Security recipients, including senior citizens, disabled Americans, and low-income Americans who do not file tax returns will have their coronavirus relief payments directly deposited into their bank accounts.

*April 2: *President Trump invoked the Defense Production Act to direct 3M to produce more N95 respirator masks.

*April 2: *President Trump invoked the Defense Production Act to help 6 companies (General Electric, Hill-Rom Holdings, Medtronic, ResMed, eRoyal Philips, and Vyaire Medical) get the supplies they need to make ventilators.

*April 2: *President Trump approved major disaster declarations related to the #coronavirus outbreak for:


Virginia

Tennessee

The U.S. Virgin Islands
*April 2: *President Trump discussed the production of ventilators with GM CEO Mary Barra.

*April 2: *President Trump announced that The Javits Center temporary hospital will be converted into a coronavirus hospital.

*April 2: *President Trump announced that the Department of Defense will be establishing 48 more ICU beds in New York.

*April 2: *President Trump announced that the Federal Government will be establishing a coronavirus hospital in Louisiana and Texas.

*April 2: *President Trump took an additional coronavirus test and tested negative.

*April 2: *President Trump ordered the Federal Government to cover the costs of all National Guard operations in states with recently approved disaster declarations.

*April 2: *President Trump sent Senator Chuck Schumer a letter debunking false claims made against the Trump Administration’s coronavirus response.

*April 2: *Secretary Mnuchin and Small Business Administrator Jovita Carranza announced that the Paycheck Protection Program, created by the CARES Act to provide $350 billion in loans to small businesses, will be launched tomorrow.

*April 2: *Secretary Mnuchin announced that the first relief payments will be dispersed within two weeks.

*April 2: *Vice President Pence announced that 1.3 million coronavirus tests have been completed.

*April 2: *Vice President Pence announced that all Blue Cross Blue Shield Members will be waiving out of pocket costs for coronavirus treatment.

*April 2: *Rear Adm. Polowczyk announced FEMA’s Supply Chain Stabilization Task Force has delivered:


27.1 million surgical masks

19.5 N95 million respirator masks

22.4 million surgical gloves

5.2 million face shields

Over 7,600 ventilators
*April 2: *First Lady Melania Trump had a phone call with Mrs. Sophie Grégoire Trudeau of Canada, who is recovering from the coronavirus.

*April 2: *The Federal Transit Administration (FTA) announced $25 billion in federal funding to support public transportation systems in response to the coronavirus.

*April 2: *The Department of Justice and HHS distributed 192,000 N95 respirator masks confiscated from price gougers to health care workers in New York and New Jersey.

*April 2: *The FDA approved the first coronavirus antibody test, developed by Cellex.

*April 2: *The FDA issued new guidance to increase the supply of blood donations, reducing the deferral period for gay men from 12 months to 3 months.

*April 2: *The Department of Education donated 5,760 N95 respirator masks discovered in storage to aid the fight against the coronavirus.

*April 2: *Secretary Pompeo announced that the State Department has now brought home 30,000 Americans stranded overseas as a result of coronavirus-related travel restrictions.

*April 2: *April 2: HHS announced it was relaxing enforcement of HIPAA violations to encourage health care providers to share coronavirus data and information with federal and state health care officials.

*April 2: *The Trump Administration issued recommendations to nursing homes to help mitigate the spread of coronavirus.

*April 2: *HUD announced it was immediately making $3 billion of CARES Act funding available to help America’s low-income families and most vulnerable citizens across the nation.

*April 2: *The Energy Department announced it would immediately make 30 million barrels of the strategic petroleum reserve’s (SPR’s) oil storage capacity available to struggling U.S. oil producers.

*April 3: *President Trump announced new voluntary CDC guidelines that all Americans wear non-medical, fabric or cloth face masks to prevent asymptomatic spread of coronavirus.

*April 3: *The President met with energy execs from Phillips 66, Devon Energy, Continental Resources, Hilcorp Energy, Occidental Petroleum, The American Petroleum Institute, The Energy Transfer Partners, Chevron, & Exxon Mobil to discuss coronavirus’ impact on the energy industry.

*April 3: *President Trump spoke with French President Emmanuel Macron to discuss convening the five permanent members of the UN Security Council in an effort to defeat the coronavirus and discuss its impact on the world.

*April 3: *President Trump approved major disaster declarations related to the coronavirus outbreak for:


New Hampshire

West Virginia

Indiana

Arkansas

Oregon
*April 3: *President Trump signed a Presidential Memorandum blocking the export of N95 and other respirator masks, surgical masks, PPE gloves, and surgical gloves to ensure they are available in the U.S. – designating them as “scarce” under the Defense Production Act.

*April 3: *President Trump announced that Anthem will waive co-pays for coronavirus treatment for 60 days.

*April 3: *President Trump announced that uninsured Americans will have their coronavirus treatment covered, using funding from the CARES Act.

*April 3: *Trump Administration officials spoke to the directors of the two largest health care providers in Louisiana, Ochsner and LCMC Health, to discuss their need for medical supplies.

*April 3: *President Trump directed FEMA to send Ochsner Surgical Gowns.

*April 3: *President Trump announced that 9,000 retired Army medical personnel have volunteered and are assisting the federal response to the coronavirus.

*April 3: *President Trump announced that the DOJ and HHS have together secured:


200,000 N95 masks

130,000 surgical masks

600,000 gloves
from hoarders and have distributed the supplies to health care workers.

*April 3: *Vice President Pence announced that 1.4 million coronavirus tests have been completed to date.

*April 3: *Vice President Pence announced that 18,000 machines are already available across the country to administer Abbott 15 Minute Coronavirus Tests, with another 1,200 soon to be distributed to states.

*April 3: *Vice President Pence announced that a Project Airbridge flight landed in Columbus, Ohio with medical supplies.

*April 3: *Secretary Azar announced a public-private partnership with Oracle to collect crowd-sourced data on coronavirus therapeutic treatments.

*April 3: *The SBA launched the Paycheck Protection Program for small businesses impacted by the coronavirus pandemic, issuing more than 17,500 loans valued at $5.4 billion.

*April 3: *The Army Corps of Engineers is working with states to assess 750 requests for temporary hospital facilities, having completed 673 already.

*April 3: *The FDA announced it would coordinate the national effort to develop blood-related therapies for COVID-19.

*April 3: *The Defense Department’s Joint Acquisition Task Force launched a new portal giving the private sector the ability to submit information and solutions to the DoD.

*April 3: *The State Department announced that they have awarded contracts for 8 new medical facilities, totaling 9,693 new beds.

*April 3: *The Department of Labor issued guidance to help employers reduce their use of N95 respirators, freeing up supply for the coronavirus response.

*April 3: *HUD announced it is making $200 million in Indian housing block grants for Indian Tribes under the CARES Act.

*April 3: *EPA Administrator Wheeler held a call with retailers and marketplace platforms to discuss ways to protect consumers from fake disinfectants.

*April 3: *First Lady Melania Trump held a phone call with Mrs. Brigitte Macron of France to discuss the coronavirus response.

*April 4: *President Trump announced that 1,000 members of the Defense Department’s Medical Corps will be deployed to New York to assist in the fight against coronavirus.

*April 4: *President Trump spoke to commissioners of major league sports organizations including the MLB, NFL, & NBA, recognizing what the leagues, teams, and players are doing in their communities to combat coronavirus.

*April 4: *President Trump tweeted encouragement to American children unable to start their Little League baseball season on time due to coronavirus.

*April 4: *President Trump approved major disaster declarations related to the coronavirus outbreak for:


Nebraska

Wisconsin

Maine

Nevada
*April 4: *President Trump announced that he was considering a second coronavirus task force focused on the economy.

*April 4: *President Trump urged PM Modi of India to allow Hydroxychloroquine to be shipped to the United States.

*April 4: *President Trump announced that the U.S. government has repatriated over 40,000 Americans from 75 countries.

*April 4: *Vice President Pence spoke to Governors of New York, New Jersey, Louisiana, Massachusetts, Michigan, and Maryland.

*April 4: *FEMA obligated $44 million to Iowa under the state’s major disaster declaration to combat the coronavirus.

*April 5: *President Trump approved major disaster declarations related to the coronavirus outbreak for:


South Dakota

New Mexico

Oklahoma

Mississippi
*April 5: *President Trump announced that by Tuesday, 3,000 military and medical personnel will have deployed to New York, New Jersey, and Connecticut to assist in the coronavirus response effort.

*April 5: *President Trump announced that the Trump Administration will be sending New York 600,000 N95 masks tomorrow, including 200,000 to Suffolk County alone.

*April 5: *President Trump announced that the Administration will soon send:


300 ventilators to Michigan

200 ventilators to Louisiana

600 ventilators to Illinois

100 ventilators to Massachusetts

500 ventilators to New Jersey
*April 5: *President Trump announced the establishment of a federal coronavirus medical station in Washington D.C.

*April 5: *President Trump announced that Washington has returned 400 ventilators to the strategic national stockpile.

*April 5: *President Trump announced that 1.67 million coronavirus tests have been completed.

*April 5: *President Trump announced that the government has stockpiled 29 million doses of Hydroxychloroquine

*April 5: *Dr. Birx announced that testing in the New York metro area, New Jersey, Louisiana, and Washington has exceeded the testing rate of Spain and Italy

*April 5: *Adm. Polowczyk announced that three Project Airbridge flights of medical supplies landed across the US today carrying:


1 million gowns

2.8 million surgical masks

11.8 million gloves
*April 5: *Adm. Polowczyk spoke to top health officials from states severely impacted by the coronavirus to discuss the supply chain.

*April 5: *Secretary Wilkie announced that the VA is making 1,500 beds available at VA hospitals to help states and localities across the country.

*April 5: *Vice President Pence spoke to governors from states severely impacted by the coronavirus, including Michigan, Louisiana, and Illinois.

*April 5: *FEMA and The Army Corps of Engineers completed renovations at the McCormick Place Pavilion in Chicago, providing an additional 500 hospital beds for the city

*April 6: *President Trump announced an agreement with 3M to produce and import 55.5 million N95 masks each month for the next three months.

*April 6: *President Trump held a call with CEOs from pharmaceutical and bio-tech companies to discuss potential coronavirus therapeutics.

*April 6: *President Trump had a “very friendly” phone call with former Vice President Joe Biden to discuss the coronavirus.

*April 6: *President Trump announced that 1.79 million coronavirus tests have been completed.

*April 6: *President Trump approved Governor Murphy’s request to allow New Jersey patients aboard the USNS Comfort.

*April 6: *President Trump approved Governor Cuomo’s request to allow the treatment of coronavirus patients on the USNS Comfort.

*April 6: *President Trump announced that CVS will open two new drive-thru coronavirus testing sites in Georgia and Rhode Island. Both will use Abbott’s rapid coronavirus test.

*April 6: *President Trump announced that the FDA authorized Inovio’s potential coronavirus vaccine for a clinical trial, wile 10 potential coronavirus therapeutic agents are in “active trials” with another 15 potential therapeutics in plans for clinical trials.

*April 6: *President Trump praised the work of the private sector, including Apple and Salesforce, who have agreed to donate personal protective equipment to help defeat the coronavirus.

*April 6: *President Trump announced that The Army Corps of Engineers is building 22 field hospitals and alternative care sites in 18 states.

*April 6: *President Trump announced that 8,450 hospital beds and 8,000 ventilators have been deployed across the country from federal stockpiles.

*April 6: *Vice President Pence announced that to date $4.1 billion has been allocated to states under federal disaster declarations.

*April 6: *Vice President Pence announced that 21,000 National Guard Servicemen have been activated across the country to assist in the fight against coronavirus.

*April 6: *VP Pence announced that thanks to California’s donation of 500 ventilators, the federal government will send:


200 ventilators to MD

100 ventilators to DE

100 ventilators to NV

50 ventilators to DC

50 ventilators to Guam & the Northern Mariana Islands
*Apil 6: *The CDC began publishing a new, data-centered coronavirus surveillance report on coronavirus.gov.

*April 6: *HHS announced an additional $186 million in CDC funding for state and local jurisdictions combatting the coronavirus.

*April 6: *HHS announced it will be purchasing 15 minute coronavirus tests from Abbott for state, territorial, and tribal labs and for the Strategic National Stockpile.

*April 6: *The Department of Education announced a streamlined process making it easier for states to use federal education funding for distance learning during the coronavirus outbreak.

*April 7: *President Trump participated in a conference call with banking executives to discuss how to best deliver financial aid and technical assistance to small businesses.

*April 7: *President Trump announced the SBA has processed “more than $70 billion” in loans to help small businesses as part of the Paycheck Protection Program.

*April 7*: President Trump approved a major disaster declaration for Minnesota related to the coronavirus outbreak.

*April 7: *President Trump announced that in addition to the 8,675 ventilators in the strategic national stockpile, the federal government will be acquiring 110,000 ventilators in the next three months to be distributed to states in need.

*April 7: *President Trump announced that 1.87 million coronavirus tests have been completed.

*April 7: *President Trump announced his intent to ask Congress for an additional $250 billion for the Paycheck Protection Program to loan to small businesses.

*April 7: *Vice President Pence participated in a conference call with over 500 business owners to discuss their needs amid the coronavirus response effort.

*April 7: *CMS Administrator Verma announced that CMS will make available an additional $30 billion in grants this week for health care organizations with increased operating costs due to the coronavirus.

*April 7: *The State Department announced an additional $225 million in health, humanitarian, and economic assistance to reduce the transmission of the coronavirus around the world.

*April 7: *As part of Project Airbridge, UPS and FEMA began shipments of 25 flights with more than three million pounds of medical supplies.

*April 7: *The Department of Transportation finalized a requirement that airlines who receive assistance under the CARES Act continue flights to destinations they were serving before the outbreak, ensuring commercial flights are available.

*April 7: *The EPA distributed over 1,100 N95 masks to the California Office of Emergency Services.

*April 8: *President Trump spoke to over 10,000 faith leaders & more than 3,000 state, local, and tribal officials to discuss the coronavirus response effort.

*April 8: *Secretary Pompeo announced that since January, over 50,000 Americans have been repatriated by 90 countries in over 480 flights.

*April 8: *Under the DPA, HHS announced a $646.7M contract with Philips to produce 2,500 ventilators for the Strategic National Stockpile by the end of May, and a total of 43,000 by December.

*April 8: *President Trump approved a major disaster declaration for Vermont related to the coronavirus outbreak.

*April 8: *President Trump announced that a Project Airbridge shipment of protective gowns landed in Dallas, Texas.

*April 8: *President Trump announced that 10 drugs to potentially be used against the coronavirus are currently in clinical trial.

*April 8: *President Trump thanked Indian PM Modi for allowing a shipment of the life-saving drug hydroxychloroquine to be released to the U.S.

*April 8: *Vice President Pence announced:


$98B in forgivable loans were disbursed through the Paycheck Protection Program

27,000 National Guard service members were activated across the country to assist in the coronavirus response
*April 8: *The CDC issued new guidance for how essential and critical workers who have been exposed to the coronavirus can return to work, with precautions.

*April 8: *Four additional flights as part of Project Airbridge landed across the country, delivering PPE and other medical supplies.

*April 8: *Customs and Borders Protection announced with FEMA that it will detain shipments of PPE in order to keep critical medical supplies within the U.S. for domestic use.

*April 8: *HHS announced an agreement with DuPont and FedEx to rapidly manufacture and deliver 2.25M new Tyvek Protective Suits to the Strategic National Stockpile over the next five weeks.

*April 8: *HHS expanded telehealth services for Native Americans through The Indian Health Service.

*April 8: *HHS authorized pharmacists to order and administer coronavirus tests, further expanding the availability of testing.

*April 8: *HHS awarded $1.3B from the CARES Act to 1,387 health centers in all 50 states, 8 territories, and the District of Columbia to fight coronavirus.

*April 8: *CMS issued updated guidance based on CDC guidelines to protect patients and health care workers in hospitals from the coronavirus.

*April 8: *The USDA announced its approval of Arizona's & California’s request for food stamp recipients to purchase food online, allowing these recipients to purchase groceries for delivery.

*April 8: *The VA announced that it has begun using funding from the CARES Act to pay overtime, hire new staff, and purchase supplies including PPE, beds, and pharmaceuticals.

*April 9: *President Trump spoke with mental health advocates from across the country to discuss their work amid the coronavirus outbreak.

*April 9: *President Trump approved major disaster declarations related to the coronavirus outbreak for:


Alaska

Idaho
*April 9: *President Trump announced that 24 Project Airbridge flights have been completed to date, with an additional 49 flights scheduled.

*April 9: *President Trump announced that there are currently 19 potential coronavirus therapies being tested and another 26 potential therapies in active planning for clinical trials.

*April 9: *President Trump announced that, to date, over 2 million coronavirus tests have been completed.

*April 9: *Vice President Pence announced that $125B in Paycheck Protection Program forgivable loans has been approved to date.

*April 9: *Vice President Pence announced that a total of 29,000 National Guard service members have been activated across the country to assist in the coronavirus response.

*April 9: *Vice President Pence announced that to date 4,100 military medical personnel have been deployed to New York, New Jersey, and Connecticut.

*April 9: *The Treasury Department announced that it extended over 300 tax filing, payment, and administrative deadlines to give relief to taxpayers.

*April 9: *Working with the Treasury Department, the Federal Reserve announced new lending programs providing up to $2.3T in loans to businesses and state & local governments.

*April 9: *HHS announced it would relax enforcement of HIPPAA for pharmacies and other organizations that are working at coronavirus testing sites, helping these groups focus on testing.

*April 9: *Secretary of Education DeVos announced that $6.3B in CARES Act funding will be immediately distributed to colleges and universities to provide cash grants to students affected by the coronavirus.

*April 9: *Secretary of Education DeVos announced that $6.3B in CARES Act funding will be immediately distributed to colleges and universities to provide cash grants to students affected by the coronavirus

*April 9: *The EPA announced that more than 11,500 pieces of PPE have been transferred to FEMA, which will be later transferred to state and local agencies across New England combating the coronavirus.

*April 9: *The USDA launched the Pandemic Electronic Benefit Transfer (EBT) Program in Michigan, which will help feed children eligible for USDA school lunch programs who are now home during the coronavirus outbreak.

*April 9: *The USDA announced relief for farmers across the country by giving borrowers 12 months to repay marketing assistance loans (MAL), helping protect farmers from being forced to sell crops to make loan payments.

*April 9*: CMS temporarily suspended a number of regulations so that hospitals, clinics, and other health care providers can book the number of staff to confront the coronavirus

*April 10: *President Trump announced that 60 mask sterilization systems, with the ability to clean over 80,000 masks approximately 20 times, will be sent to 10 cities.

*April 10:  *President Trump spoke with Russian President Vladimir Putin to discuss the global coronavirus response and the global energy market.

*April 10: *President Trump announced that a field hospital in Seattle will be leaving, as Washington State’s coronavirus outbreak becomes more manageable.

*April 10: *President Trump announced that his administration is working to bring blood-based serology tests to market “as quickly as possible” so Americans can determine if they have had the coronavirus.

*April 10: *President Trump announced that he will be establishing an “Opening Our Country Council” with more details coming early next week.

*April 10: *President Trump signed a Presidential Memorandum to facilitate the supply of medical equipment and other humanitarian relief to Italy.

*April 10: *Dr. Fauci spoke to Arkansas Governor Asa Hutchinson and Wyoming Governor Mark Gordon to discuss coronavirus mitigation in those states.

*April 10*: Vice President Pence, CDC Director Redfield, & Surgeon General Adams spoke to over 400 leaders of the African American community, including Jesse Jackson, NAACP representatives, & the National Black Nurses Association to discuss the impact of the coronavirus.

*April 10*: Vice President Pence spoke to Colorado Governor Jared Polis about the specific needs of his state’s battle against the coronavirus.

*April 10: *Vice President Pence announced that more than 2.1M coronavirus tests have been completed to date.

*April 10: *Vice President Pence announced that:


29,600 National Guard Troops have been activated

4,700 active duty medical personnel have been deployed to nine states
*April 10: *Vice President Pence announced that to date, 26 Project Airbridge flights have landed in the U.S. with PPE, with four flights scheduled to land today with 250,000 gowns and 25M pairs of gloves.

*April 10: *HHS began delivering $30B in relief funding to health care providers, part of the $100B allocated to health care providers by the CARES Act.

*April 10: *The FDA approved an emergency authorization for a blood purification device to treat coronavirus patients.

*April 10: *Transportation Secretary Elaine Chao announced $1B for Amtrak to continue rail service and respond to the spread of the coronavirus.

*April 10: *The Treasury Department launched a web portal to help Americans who did not file tax returns receive their coronavirus relief payments under the CARES Act.

*April 10: *The Treasury Department announced it will launch a new “get my payment” app where Americans can enter their direct deposit information to get coronavirus relief payments quicker.

*April 10: *The VA deployed medical staffers to New Orleans to help “surge” personnel in the area, which is currently being heavily impacted by the coronavirus.

*April 11: *President Trump approved a major disaster declaration for Wyoming related to the coronavirus outbreak, marking the first time in U.S. history a President has declared that a major disaster exists in all 50 states.

*April 11: *The DoD announced it is using The Defense Production Act to get the private sector to produce 39 million N95 masks within 90 days, a $133M investment.

*April 11: *Three Project Airbridge flights landed in Chicago, Illinois, delivering over 62 million gloves.

*April 11: *The Department of Justice announced it is monitoring state and local social distancing regulations to ensure religious organizations are not unfairly targeted. 

*April 11:* The USDA added Florida & Idaho to the food stamp online pilot program, allowing food stamp recipients to purchase food online.

*April 11: *CMS expanded the requirements that private health insurers provide free coronavirus testing, saying that this includes anti-body testing and costs related to coronavirus testing, like emergency room or urgent care visits.

*April 12: *A deal brokered by President Trump was announced between The OPEC countries, Russia, and the U.S. to cut production and stabilize the oil market amid dual disruptions from coronavirus and the price war between Saudi Arabia & Russia.

*April 12: *The FDA issued an emergency authorization to devices from Advanced Sterilization Products, which can decontaminate approximately 4 million N95 respirators each day.

*April 12: *The FBI uncovered an international fraud scheme related to the attempted purchase of 39 million N95 masks by a Service Employees International Union Affiliate.

*April 13: *President Trump announced that new coronavirus infection rates remained “flat” over the weekend across the country.

*April 13: *President Trump announced that HHS is signing five new contracts for ventilators with GE, Hillrom, Medtronic, ResMed, & Vyaire, which will be added to the Strategic National Stockpile.

*April 13: *President Trump announced that nearly 3 million coronavirus tests have been completed, with roughly 150,000 new tests each day.

*April 13: *President Trump announced that multiple advisory committees, including a “faith leaders committee” will be formed to consult on the reopening of the country.

*April 13: *President Trump and Vice President Pence met with representatives from Abbott to discuss increasing the production of cartridges for Abbott’s rapid coronavirus test machines.

*April 13: *Vice President Pence and members of the Coronavirus Task Force led a conference call with 48 governors.

*April 13: *Vice President Pence announced that there are currently just under 7,000 ventilators in the Strategic National Stockpile, and that no one has been denied a ventilator who needed one.

*April 13: *Dr. Fauci participated in a meeting with members of the Congressional Black Caucus to discuss the impact of the coronavirus on the African American community.

*April 13: *Adm. Polowczyk announced that 37 Project Airbridge flights have been completed, with another 43 scheduled.

*April 13: *5 flights landed across the country carrying shipments of PPE as part of Project Airbridge.

*April 13: *The U.S. government now has 28 million doses of hydroxychloroquine stockpiled.

*April 13: *The Treasury Department announced that 80 million Americans will receive economic impact payments in their bank accounts within the week.

*April 13: *The Treasury Department launched a new web portal which will quickly deliver CARES Act funding to state, local, and tribal governments.

*April 13: *The Defense Department announced it was buying 60 Battelle decontamination systems which can sanitize 80,000 N95 respirators per day.

*April 13: *HUD announced new guidelines clarifying that borrowers of multifamily mortgages insured by HUD and FHA and renters have certain protections from eviction and foreclosure.

*April 13: *The Department of Justice and Federal Trade Commission announced that they will be enforcing antitrust laws against businesses that try to exploit the coronavirus outbreak to harm American workers.

*April 13: *The USDA released a “one-stop-shop” resource guide to help farmers, rural communities, and others know what resources and assistance are available to them as a response to the coronavirus.

*April 13: *The USDA approved Rhode Island’s request to join the Pandemic Electronic Benefit Transfer (EBT) Program, which will help feed children eligible for USDA school lunch programs who are now at home during the coronavirus outbreak.

*April 13: *The Department of Commerce and Census Bureau announced adjustments to the 2020 Census operational schedule to protect census workers and the American people during the coronavirus outbreak.

*April 13: *The VA announced a “dramatic” increase in virtual and tele-mental health appointments, a sign that veterans are still able to access care remotely during the coronavirus.

*April 13: *The DHS announced it had processed more than 271,000 travelers through enhanced screenings at airports as of April 12, referring nearly 1,500 to the CDC for further evaluation.

*April 14: *President Trump announced a halt in funding to the WHO while a review is conducted to assess its mistakes and mismanagement of the coronavirus outbreak.

*April 14: *President Trump announced the Dynamic Ventilator Reserve, a public-private partnership to help hospitals with surplus loan them to hospitals in need.

*April 14: *President Trump met with health care executives to discuss the supply of ventilators.

*April 14: *President Trump announced the members of the Great American Economic Revival Industry Groups, who will advise the President on how to re-open the economy.

*April 14: *President Trump met with coronavirus survivors at the White House to discuss their treatment and condition.

*April 14: *President Trump spoke with French President Emmanuel Macron to discuss the global coronavirus response and the re-opening of the global economy.

*April 14: *President Trump extended an order for the federal government to cover the costs of all National Guard operations to states with recently approved disaster declarations.

*April 14: *HHS announced it was distributing the $3.5 billion in child care and development block grant funding included in the CARES act.

*April 14: *FEMA confirmed it send out 19.1 million doses of hydroxychloroquine to cities across the country.

*April 14: *More than 30,000 National Guard troops total have been activated to assist in the coronavirus response.

*April 14: *Two flights landed carrying 16 million gloves, 698,590 gowns, and 690 thermometers as part of Project Airbridge.

*April 14: *The Treasury Department announced that many of the nation’s major airlines, including American Airlines, Delta, JetBlue, and Southwest intend to participate in the Payroll Support Program, helping pay airline workers salaries and benefits.

*April 14: *The Transportation Department announced $10 billion in relief for America’s airports from the Trump Administration’s newly created CARES Act airport grant program.

*April 14: *The Department of Energy announced it is negotiating crude oil storage contracts totaling 23 million barrels to help US energy producers affected by lower demand.

*April 14: *The EPA announced that it has temporarily waived certain approvals for manufacturers producing disinfectants for use against the coronavirus.

*April 14: *The Department of Education Announced $3 billion in education block grants for states to help schools, students, and educators at all levels.

*April 14: *The VA announced it has made a total of 1,500 hospital beds around the country available to FEMA.

*April 14: *GM began mass production on an order of 30,000 Ventec ventilators, 600 ventilators are expected to be shipped this month and the full order will be completed by August.

*April 15: *President Trump announced that new guidelines for re-opening the country will be announced tomorrow, in consultation with governors and lawmakers.

*April 15: *President Trump announced that more than 3.3 million coronavirus tests have been completed.

*April 15: *President Trump announced that 44 Project Airbridge flights have delivered supplies to date.

*April 15: *HHS awarded $90 million to Ryan White HIV/AID Program recipients to combat coronavirus.

*April 15: *The Treasury Department launched the “Get My Payment” web app, allowing taxpayers to submit their direct deposit information online for their Coronavirus Economic Impact Payments.

*April 15: *The Treasury Department announced that supplemental security income recipients will receive their coronavirus relief payments as they would their SSI benefits, directly into their bank accounts or by debit cards or by check.

*April 15: *CMS announced Medicare will nearly double payments for “high-throughput” coronavirus tests, incentivizing health care providers to increase the supply and speed of testing.

*April 15: *The Department of Labor awarded more than $131 million in dislocated worker grants to help workers impacted by the coronavirus outbreak.

*April 16: *President Trump announced new, phased “opening up America again” guidelines.

*April 16: *President Trump participated in a video conference with leaders of the G7 to discuss a coordinated response to coronavirus, including pooling data and research, preparations to re-open their economies, and the WHO’s response to the coronavirus.

*April 16: *President Trump spoke with Republican and Democrat members of the Opening Up America Again Congressional Group on the coronavirus response and efforts to re-open the economy.

*April 16: *President Trump held a “Thank God For Truckers” ceremony on the South Lawn to thank truckers for moving goods and ensuring a stable supply of food, medical equipment, and other supplies during the pandemic.

*April 16: *President Trump participated in a video conference with governors on opening up America again.

*April 16: *President Trump announced that 3.5 million coronavirus tests have been completed to date, the most of any country worldwide.

*April 16: *President Trump reiterated his request for an additional $250 billion to replenish the paycheck protection program to hep struggling small businesses.

*April 16: *President Trump announced that 4,000 community banks have participated in the paycheck protection program.

*April 16: *Under the DPA, HHS announced a $336 million contract with GE for 50,000 ventilators to be produced by July 13; in total, HHS has signed contracts for 41,000 ventilators by May and over 187,000 ventilators by the end of the year.

*April 16: *Secretary Mnuchin and Administrator Carranza urged Congress to provide additional funds to the paycheck protection program to help small businesses.

*April 16: *USAID announced that it committed nearly $508 million in emergency health, humanitarian, and economic aid around the world to help respond to the coronavirus pandemic.

*April 16: *The FDA encouraged Americans who have recovered from coronavirus to donate their plasma for the development of new treatments and therapies.

*April 16: *OSHA issued an alert listing safety tips employers can follow to help keep manufacturing workers safe during the coronavirus pandemic.

*April 17: *President Trump and Secretary Perdue announced a $19 billion relief package for ranchers and farmers impacted by the coronavirus.

*April 17: *President Trump approved a major disaster declaration for American Samoa related to the coronavirus outbreak, meaning major disaster declarations have been approved in all 50 states and in all US territories for the first time in history.

*April 17: *President Trump participated in a conversation with faith leaders to discuss the coronavirus response and “express his eagerness to get” houses of worship reopened as soon as possible.

*April 17: *President Trump spoke to President Andrés Manuel López Obrador of Mexico to discuss Mexico’s need for additional ventilators.

*April 17: *President Trump announced that 3.7 million coronavirus tests have been completed to date.

*April 17: *Vice President Pence announced that a total of 33,000 National Guard troops and 5,500 active duty servicemembers have been activated to date to assist in the coronavirus response.

*April 17: *Dr. Fauci participated in a call with the Senate Democrat Caucus to discuss the US coronavirus testing capacity.

*April 17: *CDC Director Redfield announced that 500 CDC staff are now embedded in state, local, and tribal health agencies across the country.

*April 17: *Dr. Birx announced that 47 states have the ability to perform at least 30 tests per month per 1,000 residents.

*April 17: *The NIH announced a new public-private partnership with over a dozen leading biopharmaceutical companies to speed up the development of coronavirus vaccines and therapies.

*April 17: *At the director of FEMA, GM announced that they delivered the first GM-Ventec ventilators to Chicagoland hospitals.

*April 17: *To support FEMA’s Project Airbridge, UPS announced it would add over 200 flights in April.

*April 17: *The Treasury Department and VA announced that veterans who had not filed tax returns would automatically receive economic impact payments without additional paperwork.

*April 17: *The DOJ filed an injunction to halt the online sale of a supposed “miracle” treatment for the coronavirus which is “unapproved, unproven, and potentially dangerous”.

*April 17: *The DOI announced it will continue to allow public access to parks.

*April 17: *The USDA added Washington, DC and North Carolina to the SNAP online pilot program, allowing food stamp recipients to purchase food online and for delivery.

*April 17: *The USDA approved the Pandemic Electronic Benefit Transfer for North Carolina and Massachusetts, which will help feed children eligible for USDA school lunch programs who are now at home during the coronavirus outbreak.

*April 18: *President Trump announced that over 4 million coronavirus tests have been completed to date, double the number of tests done by any other country.

*April 18: *President Trump announced that 1.6 million small businesses have participated in the paycheck protection program and reiterated his request that Congress replenish funding for the program.

*April 18: *President Trump offered to send ventilators to Iran, if the Iranian government accepted the assistance.

*April 18: *President Trump consulted with FEMA and military officials about the coronavirus response.

*April 18: *President Trump spoke to the leaders of Poland, South Korea, and Bahrain about the global response to the coronavirus.

*April 18: *The USDA added West Virginia to the SNAP online pilot program, allowing food stamp recipients to purchase food online and for delivery.

*April 19: *President Trump announced that 4.18 million coronavirus tests have been completed to date – more tests than France, The U.K., South Korea, Japan, Singapore, India, Austria, Australia, Sweden, and Canada combined.

*April 19: *President Trump announced his administration is working on using the DPA to increase the production of testing swabs.

*April 19: *President Trump participated in a call with Republican senators on opening up America again.

*April 19: *64 Project Airbridge flights have been completed to date carrying over 600 million pieces of gloves, gowns, and other PPE, with 50 additional flights scheduled in the future.

*April 19: *CMS Administrator Verma announced new requirements for nursing homes to report outbreaks of coronavirus to patients, patients’ families, and the CDC.

*April 19: *President Trump held calls with the head of the Eastern Orthodox Church Archbishop Bartholomew I, Turkish President Erdogan, and President of the Philippines Rodrigo Duterte about the response to the coronavirus pandemic.

*April 20: *President Trump announced that HHS has distributed the $30 billion in relief funding to health care providers under the CARES act.

*April 20: *President Trump announced that there are currently 72 active trials for coronavirus therapies, with 211 additional therapies in the planning stages for active trials.

*April 20: *Vice President Pence and members of the coronavirus task force spoke to all 50 state governors and provided each with a list of labs with additional testing capacity in their respective states.

*April 20: *Chief of the Army Corps of Engineers Gen. Todd Semonite announced that USACE has, to date, executed the construction of 32 facilities across the country, creating approximately 16,000 more beds.

*April 20: *The Trump Administration announced its helping increase testing swab production by 30M per month - assisting an Ohio manufacturer to convert production lines to produce 10M swabs a month & using the DPA to help Puritan Medical Products produce 20M testing swabs a month.

*April 20: *CMS Deputy Administrator and CMMI Director Brad Smith announced that 650,000 infrared thermometers have been secured by the federal government in anticipation of future demand for these devices as states re-open.

*April 20: *Vice President Pence and Dr. Birx visited FEMA HQ and thanked FEMA staff for their hard work.

*April 20: *Vice President Pence announced that all DoD and federal labs will be made available for states to use in order to increase testing capacity.

*April 20: *Vice President Pence and Adm. Giroir announced that current testing capacity means that all 50 states are “ready right now to enter phase one” if they meet other criteria of the President’s opening up America guidelines.

*April 20: *HHS announced a partnership with Oracle and their donation of a therapeutic learning system, an online platform designed for collecting crowd-sourced data on potential coronavirus therapies.

*April 20: *Vice President Pence announced that the CDC is deploying teams of 10-12 experts to all states and territories to assist in contact tracing.

*April 20: *HHS’ substance abuse and mental health services administration (SAMHSA) announced $110 million in emergency grants for those suffering from mental illness and substance abuse amid the coronavirus pandemic.

*April 20: *The Defense Department announced the hospital ship the USNS Comfort has started admitting patients from New Jersey.

*April 20: *The Defense Department announced the US will be providing humanitarian support and relief to Italy, including transportation, supplies, and telemedicine.

*April 20: *The EPA announced expanded research efforts into the coronavirus’ impact on the environment and human health.

*April 20: *The VA announced it acquired a 470,000 sq. ft. facility in Texas to help provide overflow bed capacity to treat coronavirus cases, which will eventually serve as an outpatients and specialty care clinic for veterans.

*April 20: *Acting DHS Secretary Wolf announced that US, Canada, and Mexico had extended non-essential travel restrictions for an additional 30 days.

*April 20: *The Justice Department announced it cleared antitrust barriers which could have blocked the drug distribution company AmerisourceBergen from distributing medicine and supplies as part of the coronavirus response, including hydroxychloroquine.

*April 20: *The USDA approved Arizona and Illinois to join the pandemic EBT program, which will help feed children eligible for USDA school lunch programs in these states who are now at home during the coronavirus outbreak.

*April 20: *CMS announced it is incentivizing Medicare health care providers to report more coronavirus data to help treat and fight the spread of the disease.

*April 21: *After negotiations with the Trump Administration, the Senate passed the Paycheck Protection Program and Health Care Enhancement Act, which includes an additional $382B for the PPP, $75B for hospitals, and $25B for coronavirus testing efforts.

*April 21: *President Trump announced that 20 states announced plans to enter phase one of the opening up America again guidelines.

*April 21: *President Trump officially announced plans to suspend immigration, with certain exceptions, for 60 days.

*April 21: *President Trump met with Governor Cuomo at the White House to discuss coronavirus testing.

*April 21: *President Trump announced that the FDA has now authorized more than 50 coronavirus diagnostic tests and four antibody tests.

*April 21: *HHS announced $995 million in CARES Act grants for older adults and the disabled.

*April 21: *FEMA approved nearly $5 million for BiPAP breathing machines for Pennsylvania.

*April 21: *The FDA issued an emergency approval for the first coronavirus test where a sample can be collected at home.

*April 21: *The State Department announced it is coordinating international humanitarian assistance with pacific nations including Australia, New Zealand, Japan, and Taiwan.

*April 21: *The USDA announced that states of Kentucky, Missouri, and Texas have been added to the SNAP online program, allowing food stamp recipients to purchase food online.

*April 21: *Education Secretary DeVos announced an additional $6.2 billion in grants is available for universities to continue providing educational services during the outbreak, such as distance and remote learning programs.

*April 22*: President Trump signed a Presidential Proclamation suspending immigration in the U.S. for 60 days due to “the impact of foreign workers on the United States labor market, particularly in an environment of high domestic unemployment’.

*April 22*: President Trump urged the House of Representatives to pass the Senate-backed Paycheck Protection Program and Health Care Enhancement Act without delay.

*April 22*: President Trump directed the Opportunity & Revitalization Council to focus on supporting underserved communities impacted by the coronavirus, including Black and Hispanic communities.

*April 22*: President Trump announced the Administration has to date directed more than $7 billion in funding towards coronavirus treatments, diagnostics, and therapies.

*April 22:* President Trump spoke to Governor Newsom about increasing testing capacity.

*April 22*: President Trump held calls with Pakistan’s PM Imran Khan and Amir Sheikh Tamim Bin Hamad Al Thani of Qatar about the global coronavirus response.

*April 22*: Vice President Pence held a call with over 340 state legislators from 43 states to discuss the response to coronavirus.

*April 22*: Vice President Pence announced that 5,500 active duty military personnel are currently deployed to assist in the coronavirus response, including 964 medical personnel in 17 hospitals in 7 states.

*April 22*: Vice President Pence announced that the VA has been deploying teams of VA personnel to assist nursing homes in some states.

*April 22*: HHS awarded nearly $165 million in funding to fight the coronavirus in rural communities, providing CARES Act funding to 1,779 small rural hospitals and 14 HRSA-Funded telehealth resource centers.

*April 22*: HHS announced an additional $20 billion in CARES Act funding for health care providers would be disbursed this week.

*April 22*: FEMA Announced $36.5 million in expedited funding to the city and county of Denver, Colorado in response to the coronavirus.

*April 22: *FEMA published a final rule defining certain PPE as ”scarce” to combat hoarding and price gouging of these materials.

*April 22: *The Justice Department announced federal law enforcement officials had successfully disrupted hundreds of online coronavirus scam websites.

*April 22: *The USDA announced it has successfully increased monthly SNAP benefits by 40% during the coronavirus outbreak.

*April 22: *USDA approved Alabama for the Pandemic EBT Program, which will help feed children eligible for USDA school lunch programs who are now at home during the coronavirus outbreak.

*April 22: *Secretary DeVos called on wealthy universities to reject taxpayer coronavirus funds and on Congress to change the eligibility put forth by the CARES Act.

*April 23: *President Trump held calls with United Arab Emirates Crown Prince Mohammed Bin Zayed, South Africa President Cyril Ramaphosa, Kenyan President Uhuru Kenyatta, and Colombian President Ivan Duque about the response to the coronavirus pandemic.

*April 23: *President Trump announced that to date 750 million pieces of PPE have been delivered to the US through Project Airbridge.

*April 23: *Vice President Pence participated in a conference call with Secretary Carson to discuss refocusing the White House Opportunity and Revitalization Council on the needs of Hispanic and Black communities impacted by the coronavirus.

*April 23: *Vice President Pence announced that since the release of the Trump Administration’s Opening Up America Again guidelines, 16 states have issued formal re-opening plans.

*April 23: *Acting DHS Undersecretary for Science & Technology William Bryan announced findings of a study indicating that heat, humidity, and UV rays can slow and kill the coronavirus.

*April 23: *HHS announced $631 million in CARES Act funding for public health departments across the country for testing, contact tracing, and containment of the coronavirus.

*April 23: *HHS awarded nearly $5 million to poison control centers across the country which are seeing increased calls during the coronavirus outbreak.

*April 23: *CMS released a new telehealth toolkit to accelerate state us of telehealth in Medicaid and CHIP during the coronavirus pandemic.

*April 23: *The USDA approved Wisconsin for the Pandemic EBT Program, which will help feed children eligible for USDA school lunch programs who are now at home during the coronavirus outbreak.

*April 23: *The EPA announced that it blocked the importation of “a significant number of shipments” of illegal and untested “virus shut out” products that were being shipped into California airports.

*April 24: *President Trump signed the Paycheck Protection Program and Health Care Enhancement Act into law, providing $321B in new funding for the PPP, $75B for health care providers, and $25B for coronavirus testing.

*April 24: *President Trump held calls with the Indonesian President, Ecuadorian President, El Salvadorian President, and Honduran President about the response to the coronavirus pandemic.

*April 24: *Vice President Pence announced to date 5.1 million coronavirus tests have been completed.

*April 24: *Vice President Pence announced that over 35,000 National Guard troops and 5,000 active duty military personnel in 10 states remain active to assist in the coronavirus response.

*April 24: *Vice President Pence & members of the coronavirus held a conference call with Governors to discuss increasing testing capacity.

*April 24: *FDA Administrator Dr. Hahn announced the FDA granted emergency approvals to 63 coronavirus diagnostic and serological tests to date.

*April 24: *Administrator Carranza & Secretary Mnuchin announced that the FBA will resume accepting PPP loans on Monday, April 27.

*April 24: *Secretary of Labor Scalia participated in a virtual G20 Labor & Employment Ministers meeting to discuss the response to the coronavirus pandemic.

*April 24: *The VA announced that hiring has increased 37% during the first 2 weeks of April, as the agency surges staff to fight the coronavirus.

*April 24: *The DOJ obtained an injunction prohibiting a Dallas health center from fraudulently promoting “ozone therapy” as a legitimate COVID-19 treatment.

*April 24: *USDA approved California & Connecticut for the Pandemic EBT Program, which will help feed children eligible for USDA school lunch programs who are now at home during the coronavirus outbreak.

*April 24: *The USDA announced Vermont was added to the SNAP online program, allowing food stamp recipients to purchase food online.

Should I continue?


----------



## colfax_m

j-mac said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
Click to expand...

Again, you’re a fool of you think Pelosi had the same information as Trump. You’re a greater fool if you think the speaker of the house has the same authorities and power as the president. They’re different roles.


----------



## Care4all

j-mac said:


> Should I continue


Here is the real timeline without all the empty fluff....









						Warnings Ignored: A Timeline of Trump’s COVID-19 Response
					

For ten weeks President Trump downplayed the threat of and ignored warnings about the potential severity of COVID-19 with a series of lies, exaggerations, and outright fabrications that have been well documented. And yet despite the video record of the president’s words, the White House is...




					thebulwark.com


----------



## Penelope

Care4all said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I continue
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the real timeline without all the empty fluff....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warnings Ignored: A Timeline of Trump’s COVID-19 Response
> 
> 
> For ten weeks President Trump downplayed the threat of and ignored warnings about the potential severity of COVID-19 with a series of lies, exaggerations, and outright fabrications that have been well documented. And yet despite the video record of the president’s words, the White House is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thebulwark.com
Click to expand...


The only thing left out is on Feb 7 he knew it was airborne and deadly, according to Rage by Woodward.


----------



## Care4all

Penelope said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I continue
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the real timeline without all the empty fluff....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warnings Ignored: A Timeline of Trump’s COVID-19 Response
> 
> 
> For ten weeks President Trump downplayed the threat of and ignored warnings about the potential severity of COVID-19 with a series of lies, exaggerations, and outright fabrications that have been well documented. And yet despite the video record of the president’s words, the White House is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thebulwark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing left out is on Feb 7 he knew it was airborne and deadly, according to Rage by Woodward.
Click to expand...

This timeline was written before Woodward exposed Trump' s lies on it.


----------



## kaz

j-mac said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
Click to expand...


It's amazing how everyone in the country knew what was going on with Covid and yet Democrats claim they didn't.  They were poor dumb suckers.

Just like with Iraq.  The big lie of the Iraq war was Democrats saying they were lied to.  They're running the same play again with covid ...


----------



## kaz

j-mac said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because they are using the same attack that Trump told them. It doesn’t even make sense. It is get tiring to keep blasting ignorance, conspiracies and lies. Sometimes I feel pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL....Is that what you tell yourself? That you're "blasting ignorance"? Wow, you are delusional...
Click to expand...


Democrats lied all through the spring and they are still lying now.  That they say Trump lies is just laughably delusional.

Charwin has no intellectual honesty at all


----------



## Penelope

kaz said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how everyone in the country knew what was going on with Covid and yet Democrats claim they didn't.  They were poor dumb suckers.
> 
> Just like with Iraq.  The big lie of the Iraq war was Democrats saying they were lied to.  They're running the same play again with covid ...
Click to expand...


Yes, tramp kept it to himself.


----------



## colfax_m

Penelope said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how everyone in the country knew what was going on with Covid and yet Democrats claim they didn't.  They were poor dumb suckers.
> 
> Just like with Iraq.  The big lie of the Iraq war was Democrats saying they were lied to.  They're running the same play again with covid ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, tramp kept it to himself.
Click to expand...

Trump absolutely failed to enact procedures to stop COVID at the border. That’s not Pelosi’s job. Further, they had to beg Trump to accept emergency funding which they initially rejected because they were still in downplay mode.

These posters have no consistency.


----------



## kaz

Penelope said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how everyone in the country knew what was going on with Covid and yet Democrats claim they didn't.  They were poor dumb suckers.
> 
> Just like with Iraq.  The big lie of the Iraq war was Democrats saying they were lied to.  They're running the same play again with covid ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, tramp kept it to himself.
Click to expand...


No, actually he didn't.  And "tramp?"  What are you, eight?  Is that really supposed to bother anyone?

You can't seriously be so stupid as to believe Trump prevented you from knowing what was going on in the United States all spring.  No one could be that stupid.

It's the most bizarre argument of leftists.  You're stupid, you're dumb as shit.   Republicans tell you something and you believe every word every time and don't question ANYTHING.

And that's YOUR story about YOURSELF.  You're dumb as shit.  Who thinks that's a good argument?  I mean seriously


----------



## playtime

U.S. Legal News
March 25, 2020 /  10:26 PM / 4 months ago
*Exclusive: U.S. slashed CDC staff inside China prior to coronavirus outbreak*

Marisa Taylor
11 Min Read
Exclusive: U.S. slashed CDC staff inside China prior to coronavirus outbreak

& donny knew since january that the virus was heading our way & chose to ignore it, despite the many warnings & pleas from our intel community & scientists.  but what did donny do, besides ignore them?

*15 times Trump praised China as coronavirus was spreading across the globe*
By MYAH WARD
04/15/2020 06:27 PM EDT

POLITICO has compiled a list of 15 times the president hailed China for its push to prevent a pandemic in the early months of 2020 — an effort that ultimately failed:

*Jan. 22*, Twitter:
“One of the many great things about our just signed giant Trade Deal with China is that it will bring both the USA & China closer together in so many other ways. Terrific working with President Xi, a man who truly loves his country. Much more to come!”
*Jan. 24*, Twitter:
“China has been working very hard to contain the Coronavirus. The United States greatly appreciates their efforts and transparency. It will all work out well. In particular, on behalf of the American People, I want to thank President Xi!”

*Jan. 29*, Remarks at signing ceremony for the United States-Mexico-Canada Agreement:
“And, honestly, I think, as tough as this negotiation was, I think our relationship with China now might be the best it's been in a long, long time. And now it's reciprocal. Before, we were being ripped off badly. Now we have a reciprocal relationship, maybe even better than reciprocal for us.”


*Jan. 30*, Fox News interview:
"China is not in great shape right now, unfortunately. But they're working very hard. We'll see what happens. But we're working very closely with China and other countries."

*Feb. 7*, Remarks at North Carolina Opportunity Now Summit in Charlotte, N.C.:
"I just spoke to President Xi last night, and, you know, we're working on the — the problem, the virus. It's a — it's a very tough situation. But I think he's going to handle it. I think he's handled it really well. We're helping wherever we can."

*Feb. 7*, Twitter:
“Just had a long and very good conversation by phone with President Xi of China. He is strong, sharp and powerfully focused on leading the counterattack on the Coronavirus. He feels they are doing very well, even building hospitals in a matter of only days … Great discipline is taking place in China, as President Xi strongly leads what will be a very successful operation. We are working closely with China to help!

*Feb. 7,* Remarks before Marine One departure:
"Late last night, I had a very good talk with President Xi, and we talked about — mostly about the coronavirus. They're working really hard, and I think they are doing a very professional job. They're in touch with World — the World — World Organization. CDC also. We're working together. But World Health is working with them. CDC is working with them. I had a great conversation last night with President Xi. It's a tough situation. I think they're doing a very good job.”

*Feb. 10*, Fox Business interview:
"I think China is very, you know, professionally run in the sense that they have everything under control," Trump said. "I really believe they are going to have it under control fairly soon. You know in April, supposedly, it dies with the hotter weather. And that's a beautiful date to look forward to. But China I can tell you is working very hard."

*Feb. 10*, campaign rally in Manchester, N.H.:
“I spoke with President Xi, and they’re working very, very hard. And I think it’s all going to work out fine.”

*Feb. 13*, Fox News interview:
“I think they've handled it professionally and I think they're extremely capable and I think President Xi is extremely capable and I hope that it's going to be resolved."

*Feb. 18*, remarks before Air Force One departure:
“I think President Xi is working very hard. As you know, I spoke with him recently. He’s working really hard. It’s a tough problem. I think he’s going to do — look, I’ve seen them build hospitals in a short period of time. I really believe he wants to get that done, and he wants to get it done fast. Yes, I think he’s doing it very professionally.”

*Feb. 23*, remarks before Marine One departure:
"I think President Xi is working very, very hard. I spoke to him. He's working very hard. I think he's doing a very good job. It's a big problem. But President Xi loves his country. He's working very hard to solve the problem, and he will solve the problem. OK?"

*Feb. 26*, remarks at a business roundtable in New Delhi, India:
“China is working very, very hard. I have spoken to President Xi, and they’re working very hard. And if you know anything about him, I think he’ll be in pretty good shape. They’re — they’ve had a rough patch, and I think right now they have it — it looks like they’re getting it under control more and more. They’re getting it more and more under control.”
*Feb. 27*, Coronavirus Task Force press conference:

“I spoke with President Xi. We had a great talk. He’s working very hard, I have to say. He’s working very, very hard. And if you can count on the reports coming out of China, that spread has gone down quite a bit. The infection seems to have gone down over the last two days. As opposed to getting larger, it’s actually gotten smaller.”

*Feb. 29*, Coronavirus Task Force press conference:
“China seems to be making tremendous progress. Their numbers are way down. … I think our relationship with China is very good. We just did a big trade deal. We’re starting on another trade deal with China — a very big one. And we’ve been working very closely. They’ve been talking to our people, we’ve been talking to their people, having to do with the virus.”
15 times Trump praised China as coronavirus was spreading across the globe

*When Trump covered for China’s alleged coronavirus coverup*

The Wall Street Journal reports that Trump was advised twice in January to press China to be more transparent about the outbreak in Wuhan. But Trump ignored the advice:




> Early this year, several of Mr. Trump’s political advisers inside and outside the campaign urged him to take on China more directly, which they argued would have bipartisan appeal. One idea they suggested was a special commission to investigate the origins of the virus and whether Beijing responded sufficiently to control the outbreak.
> Mr. Trump twice declined suggestions from his team in January to press [Chinese President] Xi [Jinping] for more transparency about the virus’s causes and symptoms, in one case saying that the criticism could cause Beijing to be less helpful, said White House officials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...


In fact, Trump didn’t just decline the suggestions; he actually went in the opposite direction. Trump repeatedly praised China’s coronavirus response through late February. And on two different occasions, he actually _vouched _for China’s transparency, despite the advice.
Trump did so voluntarily on Jan. 24, tweeting, “The United States greatly appreciates [China’s] efforts and transparency.” He was then asked directly on Feb. 7 whether he was “concerned that China is covering up the full extent of coronavirus.” He said flatly, “No. … They’re working really hard, and I think they are doing a very professional job.”
https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...p-covered-chinas-alleged-coronavirus-coverup/ 





*U.S. exported millions in masks and ventilators ahead of the coronavirus crisis*
Dian Zhang, Erin Mansfield, Dinah Voyles Pulver
USA TODAY
April 2, 2020 Updated April 3, 2020

U.S. exports of surgical masks, ventilators and other personal protective gear to China skyrocketed in January and February, when the coronavirus was wreaking havoc in the country where it began and as U.S. intelligence agencies warned it would soon spread.
U.S. exported millions in masks and ventilators ahead of the coronavirus crisis


----------



## j-mac

Penelope said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how everyone in the country knew what was going on with Covid and yet Democrats claim they didn't.  They were poor dumb suckers.
> 
> Just like with Iraq.  The big lie of the Iraq war was Democrats saying they were lied to.  They're running the same play again with covid ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, tramp kept it to himself.
Click to expand...


Um, NO....Look, if you are saying that the Speaker of the House didn't get briefings on the virus, then either you need to prove that, or you are insanely dumb, and don't have a clue as to how things work...


----------



## charwin95

kaz said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> charwin95:  I hate Trump. I hate him, I hate him I hate him.  {stomps feet, holds breath}  I hate him.  I hate him.  I HATE Trump, I hate him.  {punches a wall, kicks his cat} I hate Trump, I hate him I hate him I hate him.
> 
> How's the tantrum going?   Doesn't look like it's going well.   BTW, eventually holding your breath you'd just pass out and start breathing again.  You're welcome
Click to expand...


Are you done? Well my dear. Tell me what is there to like Trump? The most disgusting, dishonest, corrupted, liar, racist,  incompetent president ever. Total disgraceful, Immoral, unethical.    

Tell me. Despite how awful is this lousy president. Why do you still support him or love him? 
This country deserves better.


----------



## charwin95

kaz said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
Click to expand...

It is highly recommended by the doctors, hospitals, scientists and experts. Who are you and what is your qualifications to dispute them?


----------



## charwin95

kaz said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because they are using the same attack that Trump told them. It doesn’t even make sense. It is get tiring to keep blasting ignorance, conspiracies and lies. Sometimes I feel pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't, liar.  You're consumed with hate obviously.  Don't make stupid bull shit claims like that
Click to expand...

I understand truth hurts.

I don’t lie or bullshit in any of my post. Prove to me where I lied. 
Lots of you used the same attacks as what Trump uses. A good example...... Pelosi visited China town. Discussing this over and over.


----------



## j-mac

charwin95 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because they are using the same attack that Trump told them. It doesn’t even make sense. It is get tiring to keep blasting ignorance, conspiracies and lies. Sometimes I feel pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't, liar.  You're consumed with hate obviously.  Don't make stupid bull shit claims like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand truth hurts.
> 
> I don’t lie or bullshit in any of my post. Prove to me where I lied.
> Lots of you used the same attacks as what Trump uses. A good example...... Pelosi visited China town. Discussing this over and over.
Click to expand...


Yeah, she tried to say that she wasn't underestimating the virus, because a mere week later they introduced a bill about testing....So, she was pandering....She knew, and is guilty of exactly what you are harping on Trump for in her own community...But, she's a Democrat so that's ok.


----------



## charwin95

kaz said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because they are using the same attack that Trump told them. It doesn’t even make sense. It is get tiring to keep blasting ignorance, conspiracies and lies. Sometimes I feel pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL....Is that what you tell yourself? That you're "blasting ignorance"? Wow, you are delusional...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats lied all through the spring and they are still lying now.  That they say Trump lies is just laughably delusional.
> 
> Charwin has no intellectual honesty at all
Click to expand...


I understand truth hurts.
What difference does it make? You are Trump devotee you don’t even know when Trump lie. Trump is a well known serial liar here and over seas. You are very dishonest person.
Don’t worry you have 40 days left to enjoy. NERVOUS TIME.


----------



## charwin95

j-mac said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because they are using the same attack that Trump told them. It doesn’t even make sense. It is get tiring to keep blasting ignorance, conspiracies and lies. Sometimes I feel pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't, liar.  You're consumed with hate obviously.  Don't make stupid bull shit claims like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand truth hurts.
> 
> I don’t lie or bullshit in any of my post. Prove to me where I lied.
> Lots of you used the same attacks as what Trump uses. A good example...... Pelosi visited China town. Discussing this over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, she tried to say that she wasn't underestimating the virus, because a mere week later they introduced a bill about testing....So, she was pandering....She knew, and is guilty of exactly what you are harping on Trump for in her own community...But, she's a Democrat so that's ok.
Click to expand...

What is that has anything to do with my post?


----------



## j-mac

charwin95 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because they are using the same attack that Trump told them. It doesn’t even make sense. It is get tiring to keep blasting ignorance, conspiracies and lies. Sometimes I feel pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't, liar.  You're consumed with hate obviously.  Don't make stupid bull shit claims like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand truth hurts.
> 
> I don’t lie or bullshit in any of my post. Prove to me where I lied.
> Lots of you used the same attacks as what Trump uses. A good example...... Pelosi visited China town. Discussing this over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, she tried to say that she wasn't underestimating the virus, because a mere week later they introduced a bill about testing....So, she was pandering....She knew, and is guilty of exactly what you are harping on Trump for in her own community...But, she's a Democrat so that's ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is that has anything to do with my post?
Click to expand...


I'll tell you what...Answer this first. Do you think that Trump's response to C-19 was about the best anyone could have done?


----------



## colfax_m

j-mac said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because they are using the same attack that Trump told them. It doesn’t even make sense. It is get tiring to keep blasting ignorance, conspiracies and lies. Sometimes I feel pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't, liar.  You're consumed with hate obviously.  Don't make stupid bull shit claims like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand truth hurts.
> 
> I don’t lie or bullshit in any of my post. Prove to me where I lied.
> Lots of you used the same attacks as what Trump uses. A good example...... Pelosi visited China town. Discussing this over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, she tried to say that she wasn't underestimating the virus, because a mere week later they introduced a bill about testing....So, she was pandering....She knew, and is guilty of exactly what you are harping on Trump for in her own community...But, she's a Democrat so that's ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is that has anything to do with my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what...Answer this first. Do you think that Trump's response to C-19 was about the best anyone could have done?
Click to expand...

Not at all. 

I think we can learn a lot from countries like South Korea who were very early on their testing, quarantining and tracing. If we had done a better job at testing and enforcing mandatory quarantines on anyone who came from affected regions, we would have had a lot easier initial phase. Furthermore, Trump's messaging has been all over the map and his downplaying coronavirus I believe had serious impacts on the overall effectiveness of social distancing measures. The fact that masks (as an example) became such a political issue is a lack of his leadership. There's good evidence of hints of politicization of CDC and NIH as well, which I believe is deteriorating trust in these very important institutions as well. 

Not that Trump did everything bad, but you asked what could have been done better and that's part of my answer.


----------



## charwin95

j-mac said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
Click to expand...

Yes Trump could have done more aside from downplaying and play dumb.


----------



## charwin95

j-mac said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because they are using the same attack that Trump told them. It doesn’t even make sense. It is get tiring to keep blasting ignorance, conspiracies and lies. Sometimes I feel pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't, liar.  You're consumed with hate obviously.  Don't make stupid bull shit claims like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand truth hurts.
> 
> I don’t lie or bullshit in any of my post. Prove to me where I lied.
> Lots of you used the same attacks as what Trump uses. A good example...... Pelosi visited China town. Discussing this over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, she tried to say that she wasn't underestimating the virus, because a mere week later they introduced a bill about testing....So, she was pandering....She knew, and is guilty of exactly what you are harping on Trump for in her own community...But, she's a Democrat so that's ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is that has anything to do with my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what...Answer this first. Do you think that Trump's response to C-19 was about the best anyone could have done?
Click to expand...


The answer is NO. Downplaying the severity of the crisis was the worst option he has done. February till mid March he has done nothing but playing it down with the help of Fox News and Limbaugh. Blaming finger pointing and excuses. He took no steps till mid March ordering medical supplies. The least minimum he could have done was to encourage Americans to wear mask. 

Fast forward we are now about 9 months into this crisis. Does it look like he is serious today? Does it look like he cares? NO. Total disregard of human being.


----------



## j-mac

colfax_m said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because they are using the same attack that Trump told them. It doesn’t even make sense. It is get tiring to keep blasting ignorance, conspiracies and lies. Sometimes I feel pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't, liar.  You're consumed with hate obviously.  Don't make stupid bull shit claims like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand truth hurts.
> 
> I don’t lie or bullshit in any of my post. Prove to me where I lied.
> Lots of you used the same attacks as what Trump uses. A good example...... Pelosi visited China town. Discussing this over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, she tried to say that she wasn't underestimating the virus, because a mere week later they introduced a bill about testing....So, she was pandering....She knew, and is guilty of exactly what you are harping on Trump for in her own community...But, she's a Democrat so that's ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is that has anything to do with my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what...Answer this first. Do you think that Trump's response to C-19 was about the best anyone could have done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> I think we can learn a lot from countries like South Korea who were very early on their testing, quarantining and tracing. If we had done a better job at testing and enforcing mandatory quarantines on anyone who came from affected regions, we would have had a lot easier initial phase. Furthermore, Trump's messaging has been all over the map and his downplaying coronavirus I believe had serious impacts on the overall effectiveness of social distancing measures. The fact that masks (as an example) became such a political issue is a lack of his leadership. There's good evidence of hints of politicization of CDC and NIH as well, which I believe is deteriorating trust in these very important institutions as well.
> 
> Not that Trump did everything bad, but you asked what could have been done better and that's part of my answer.
Click to expand...



Ok, I'll give you credit for saying that Trump didn't do everything bad. That's a start. And I'll even agree that the manner that Trump has handled the PR of this is amateur to say the least. 

However, you need to look at what his actions were...They were from what I've see decisive, and forthright....Now, compared to Bidens handling of H1N1? Well, let's just say compared to that, Trump knocked it out of the Park...


----------



## j-mac

charwin95 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Trump could have done more aside from downplaying and play dumb.
Click to expand...


Ok, I provided an exact timeline of actions, Tell me what could have been done better? Forget, Trump the man you hate on the screen, talking in his dystopian manner, and tell me of the actions what would Biden had done differently?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
Click to expand...

The lightbulb still won’t go off in his head unfortunately or with the other psychotic nutcase dem  lovers even after you gave him that non biased logical common sense post.whats comical but no surprise in the least,is the fact none of the Biden lovers acted like you made this post,the fact they totally ignored these pesky facts as though you never posted them,that’s the norm though for them,they have no interest in pesky facts.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

j-mac said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how everyone in the country knew what was going on with Covid and yet Democrats claim they didn't.  They were poor dumb suckers.
> 
> Just like with Iraq.  The big lie of the Iraq war was Democrats saying they were lied to.  They're running the same play again with covid ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, tramp kept it to himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, NO....Look, if you are saying that the Speaker of the House didn't get briefings on the virus, then either you need to prove that, or you are insanely dumb, and don't have a clue as to how things work...
Click to expand...

Well we already know she is insanely dumb.she established that years ago with her obvious bias towards dems.lol


----------



## kaz

charwin95 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> charwin95:  I hate Trump. I hate him, I hate him I hate him.  {stomps feet, holds breath}  I hate him.  I hate him.  I HATE Trump, I hate him.  {punches a wall, kicks his cat} I hate Trump, I hate him I hate him I hate him.
> 
> How's the tantrum going?   Doesn't look like it's going well.   BTW, eventually holding your breath you'd just pass out and start breathing again.  You're welcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you done? Well my dear. Tell me what is there to like Trump? The most disgusting, dishonest, corrupted, liar, racist,  incompetent president ever. Total disgraceful, Immoral, unethical.
> 
> Tell me. Despite how awful is this lousy president. Why do you still support him or love him?
> This country deserves better.
Click to expand...


So no, you aren't done with your tantrum.  What's it been now, three years?  Don't you ever get tired from all your screaming and stomping?


----------



## kaz

charwin95 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is highly recommended by the doctors, hospitals, scientists and experts. Who are you and what is your qualifications to dispute them?
Click to expand...


And just six months ago the same ones said not to wear masks because they don't work and can be dangerous.  Were they lying then or now?

And wow, what a lying douche.  You say things all the time that you are CLEARLY not an expert in.  Clearly most of the time you don't have a clue what you are talking about, yet you never shut up about it.   Go fuck yourself, bitch.  That's total bull shit


----------



## kaz

charwin95 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because they are using the same attack that Trump told them. It doesn’t even make sense. It is get tiring to keep blasting ignorance, conspiracies and lies. Sometimes I feel pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL....Is that what you tell yourself? That you're "blasting ignorance"? Wow, you are delusional...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats lied all through the spring and they are still lying now.  That they say Trump lies is just laughably delusional.
> 
> Charwin has no intellectual honesty at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand truth hurts.
> What difference does it make? You are Trump devotee you don’t even know when Trump lie. Trump is a well known serial liar here and over seas. You are very dishonest person.
> Don’t worry you have 40 days left to enjoy. NERVOUS TIME.
Click to expand...


Your typical playground response.  No I'm not, kaz, YOU are!  You are kaz, not me, YOU ARE.  YOU ARE, kaz.

Go have a popsicle, kiddie


----------



## kaz

charwin95 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Trump could have done more aside from downplaying and play dumb.
Click to expand...


You mean he could have hyped it for partisan gain like the Democrats?  Yeah, that was so much more honest


----------



## kaz

charwin95 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because they are using the same attack that Trump told them. It doesn’t even make sense. It is get tiring to keep blasting ignorance, conspiracies and lies. Sometimes I feel pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't, liar.  You're consumed with hate obviously.  Don't make stupid bull shit claims like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand truth hurts.
> 
> I don’t lie or bullshit in any of my post. Prove to me where I lied.
> Lots of you used the same attacks as what Trump uses. A good example...... Pelosi visited China town. Discussing this over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, she tried to say that she wasn't underestimating the virus, because a mere week later they introduced a bill about testing....So, she was pandering....She knew, and is guilty of exactly what you are harping on Trump for in her own community...But, she's a Democrat so that's ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is that has anything to do with my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what...Answer this first. Do you think that Trump's response to C-19 was about the best anyone could have done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The answer is NO. Downplaying the severity of the crisis was the worst option he has done. February till mid March he has done nothing but playing it down with the help of Fox News and Limbaugh. Blaming finger pointing and excuses. He took no steps till mid March ordering medical supplies. The least minimum he could have done was to encourage Americans to wear mask.
> 
> Fast forward we are now about 9 months into this crisis. Does it look like he is serious today? Does it look like he cares? NO. Total disregard of human being.
Click to expand...


charwin:  WWWWWhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

I see your tantrump continues unabated


----------



## Penelope

kaz said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how everyone in the country knew what was going on with Covid and yet Democrats claim they didn't.  They were poor dumb suckers.
> 
> Just like with Iraq.  The big lie of the Iraq war was Democrats saying they were lied to.  They're running the same play again with covid ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, tramp kept it to himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually he didn't.  And "tramp?"  What are you, eight?  Is that really supposed to bother anyone?
> 
> You can't seriously be so stupid as to believe Trump prevented you from knowing what was going on in the United States all spring.  No one could be that stupid.
> 
> It's the most bizarre argument of leftists.  You're stupid, you're dumb as shit.   Republicans tell you something and you believe every word every time and don't question ANYTHING.
> 
> And that's YOUR story about YOURSELF.  You're dumb as shit.  Who thinks that's a good argument?  I mean seriously
Click to expand...


Tramp kept it to himself and he never told us, the public and he doesn't talk to democrats , remember. They are all stupid and fake and should be all locked up, in tramps reality.

*He purposely played it down*.


----------



## kaz

Penelope said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how everyone in the country knew what was going on with Covid and yet Democrats claim they didn't.  They were poor dumb suckers.
> 
> Just like with Iraq.  The big lie of the Iraq war was Democrats saying they were lied to.  They're running the same play again with covid ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, tramp kept it to himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually he didn't.  And "tramp?"  What are you, eight?  Is that really supposed to bother anyone?
> 
> You can't seriously be so stupid as to believe Trump prevented you from knowing what was going on in the United States all spring.  No one could be that stupid.
> 
> It's the most bizarre argument of leftists.  You're stupid, you're dumb as shit.   Republicans tell you something and you believe every word every time and don't question ANYTHING.
> 
> And that's YOUR story about YOURSELF.  You're dumb as shit.  Who thinks that's a good argument?  I mean seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tramp kept it to himself and he never told us, the public and he doesn't talk to democrats , remember. They are all stupid and fake and should be all locked up, in tramps reality.
> 
> *He purposely played it down*.
Click to expand...


 

Awwwwww, Democrats are just poor, naïve, lemmings who believe anything you are told.  That's your own story.   You have no ability to reason or discern for yourself, you need things broken down and explained to you.

So your own story is that you're WAY to green to deal with the Russians or the Chinese.



OK, I'll bite.  Where are you going with this that somehow you being total saps and wet behind the ears means anyone things you are capable of running the government?


----------



## playtime

charwin95 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> charwin95:  I hate Trump. I hate him, I hate him I hate him.  {stomps feet, holds breath}  I hate him.  I hate him.  I HATE Trump, I hate him.  {punches a wall, kicks his cat} I hate Trump, I hate him I hate him I hate him.
> 
> How's the tantrum going?   Doesn't look like it's going well.   BTW, eventually holding your breath you'd just pass out and start breathing again.  You're welcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you done? Well my dear. Tell me what is there to like Trump? The most disgusting, dishonest, corrupted, liar, racist,  incompetent president ever. Total disgraceful, Immoral, unethical.
> 
> Tell me. Despite how awful is this lousy president. Why do you still support him or love him?
> This country deserves better.
Click to expand...


because:






^^^  THAT  ^^^


----------



## Penelope

kaz said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how everyone in the country knew what was going on with Covid and yet Democrats claim they didn't.  They were poor dumb suckers.
> 
> Just like with Iraq.  The big lie of the Iraq war was Democrats saying they were lied to.  They're running the same play again with covid ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, tramp kept it to himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually he didn't.  And "tramp?"  What are you, eight?  Is that really supposed to bother anyone?
> 
> You can't seriously be so stupid as to believe Trump prevented you from knowing what was going on in the United States all spring.  No one could be that stupid.
> 
> It's the most bizarre argument of leftists.  You're stupid, you're dumb as shit.   Republicans tell you something and you believe every word every time and don't question ANYTHING.
> 
> And that's YOUR story about YOURSELF.  You're dumb as shit.  Who thinks that's a good argument?  I mean seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tramp kept it to himself and he never told us, the public and he doesn't talk to democrats , remember. They are all stupid and fake and should be all locked up, in tramps reality.
> 
> *He purposely played it down*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwww, Democrats are just poor, naïve, lemmings who believe anything you are told.  That's your own story.   You have no ability to reason or discern for yourself, you need things broken down and explained to you.
> 
> So your own story is that you're WAY to green to deal with the Russians or the Chinese.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll bite.  Where are you going with this that somehow you being total saps and wet behind the ears means anyone things you are capable of running the government?
Click to expand...


You need your head examined.  Tramp squealed on himself.


----------



## playtime

kaz said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is highly recommended by the doctors, hospitals, scientists and experts. Who are you and what is your qualifications to dispute them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just six months ago the same ones said not to wear masks because they don't work and can be dangerous.  Were they lying then or now?
> 
> And wow, what a lying douche.  You say things all the time that you are CLEARLY not an expert in.  Clearly most of the time you don't have a clue what you are talking about, yet you never shut up about it.   Go fuck yourself, bitch.  That's total bull shit
Click to expand...


it wasn't a matter of lying. 6 months ago, the scientific evidence was just starting to show what was involved considering that covid 19 is a new virus.

science evolves.

6 months ago, the thought was that the disease was both a respiratory & tactile one.
although, it's still recommended that common surfaces be disinfected frequently -  no longer does one need to disinfect groceries.

^ so, that wasn't a lie either.

now, unfortunetly - it seems evolving science is suggesting that this virus might be vascular as well.


----------



## kaz

playtime said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> charwin95:  I hate Trump. I hate him, I hate him I hate him.  {stomps feet, holds breath}  I hate him.  I hate him.  I HATE Trump, I hate him.  {punches a wall, kicks his cat} I hate Trump, I hate him I hate him I hate him.
> 
> How's the tantrum going?   Doesn't look like it's going well.   BTW, eventually holding your breath you'd just pass out and start breathing again.  You're welcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you done? Well my dear. Tell me what is there to like Trump? The most disgusting, dishonest, corrupted, liar, racist,  incompetent president ever. Total disgraceful, Immoral, unethical.
> 
> Tell me. Despite how awful is this lousy president. Why do you still support him or love him?
> This country deserves better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because:
> 
> View attachment 393042
> 
> ^^^  THAT  ^^^
Click to expand...


You're the Marxist party, that's rich.   You're the one I have to be afraid of


----------



## kaz

Penelope said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how everyone in the country knew what was going on with Covid and yet Democrats claim they didn't.  They were poor dumb suckers.
> 
> Just like with Iraq.  The big lie of the Iraq war was Democrats saying they were lied to.  They're running the same play again with covid ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, tramp kept it to himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually he didn't.  And "tramp?"  What are you, eight?  Is that really supposed to bother anyone?
> 
> You can't seriously be so stupid as to believe Trump prevented you from knowing what was going on in the United States all spring.  No one could be that stupid.
> 
> It's the most bizarre argument of leftists.  You're stupid, you're dumb as shit.   Republicans tell you something and you believe every word every time and don't question ANYTHING.
> 
> And that's YOUR story about YOURSELF.  You're dumb as shit.  Who thinks that's a good argument?  I mean seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tramp kept it to himself and he never told us, the public and he doesn't talk to democrats , remember. They are all stupid and fake and should be all locked up, in tramps reality.
> 
> *He purposely played it down*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwww, Democrats are just poor, naïve, lemmings who believe anything you are told.  That's your own story.   You have no ability to reason or discern for yourself, you need things broken down and explained to you.
> 
> So your own story is that you're WAY to green to deal with the Russians or the Chinese.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll bite.  Where are you going with this that somehow you being total saps and wet behind the ears means anyone things you are capable of running the government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need your head examined.  Tramp squealed on himself.
Click to expand...


Trump said he downplayed it.   You idiots lied and said he denied it.   Which is what almost all of Trump's supposed lies are, you lying about what Trump said.

That while you also lie and hype the coronavirus


----------



## kaz

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is highly recommended by the doctors, hospitals, scientists and experts. Who are you and what is your qualifications to dispute them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just six months ago the same ones said not to wear masks because they don't work and can be dangerous.  Were they lying then or now?
> 
> And wow, what a lying douche.  You say things all the time that you are CLEARLY not an expert in.  Clearly most of the time you don't have a clue what you are talking about, yet you never shut up about it.   Go fuck yourself, bitch.  That's total bull shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wasn't a matter of lying. 6 months ago, the scientific evidence was just starting to show what was involved considering that covid 19 is a new virus.
> 
> science evolves.
> 
> 6 months ago, the thought was that the disease was both a respiratory & tactile one.
> although, it's still recommended that common surfaces be disinfected frequently -  no longer does one need to disinfect groceries.
> 
> ^ so, that wasn't a lie either.
> 
> now, unfortunetly - it seems evolving science is suggesting that this virus might be vascular as well.
Click to expand...


Mask technology did not change in six months, dumb ass


----------



## j-mac

Penelope said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how everyone in the country knew what was going on with Covid and yet Democrats claim they didn't.  They were poor dumb suckers.
> 
> Just like with Iraq.  The big lie of the Iraq war was Democrats saying they were lied to.  They're running the same play again with covid ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, tramp kept it to himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually he didn't.  And "tramp?"  What are you, eight?  Is that really supposed to bother anyone?
> 
> You can't seriously be so stupid as to believe Trump prevented you from knowing what was going on in the United States all spring.  No one could be that stupid.
> 
> It's the most bizarre argument of leftists.  You're stupid, you're dumb as shit.   Republicans tell you something and you believe every word every time and don't question ANYTHING.
> 
> And that's YOUR story about YOURSELF.  You're dumb as shit.  Who thinks that's a good argument?  I mean seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tramp kept it to himself and he never told us, the public and he doesn't talk to democrats , remember. They are all stupid and fake and should be all locked up, in tramps reality.
> 
> *He purposely played it down*.
Click to expand...


So, he should have panicked the nation, locked everything down, and generally ran around with his hair on fire eh?

I can only imagine what you people would have been saying then.


----------



## kaz

j-mac said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how everyone in the country knew what was going on with Covid and yet Democrats claim they didn't.  They were poor dumb suckers.
> 
> Just like with Iraq.  The big lie of the Iraq war was Democrats saying they were lied to.  They're running the same play again with covid ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, tramp kept it to himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually he didn't.  And "tramp?"  What are you, eight?  Is that really supposed to bother anyone?
> 
> You can't seriously be so stupid as to believe Trump prevented you from knowing what was going on in the United States all spring.  No one could be that stupid.
> 
> It's the most bizarre argument of leftists.  You're stupid, you're dumb as shit.   Republicans tell you something and you believe every word every time and don't question ANYTHING.
> 
> And that's YOUR story about YOURSELF.  You're dumb as shit.  Who thinks that's a good argument?  I mean seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tramp kept it to himself and he never told us, the public and he doesn't talk to democrats , remember. They are all stupid and fake and should be all locked up, in tramps reality.
> 
> *He purposely played it down*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he should have panicked the nation, locked everything down, and generally ran around with his hair on fire eh?
> 
> I can only imagine what you people would have been saying then.
Click to expand...


They were busy panicking and running around with their hair on fire ...


----------



## Penelope

j-mac said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how everyone in the country knew what was going on with Covid and yet Democrats claim they didn't.  They were poor dumb suckers.
> 
> Just like with Iraq.  The big lie of the Iraq war was Democrats saying they were lied to.  They're running the same play again with covid ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, tramp kept it to himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually he didn't.  And "tramp?"  What are you, eight?  Is that really supposed to bother anyone?
> 
> You can't seriously be so stupid as to believe Trump prevented you from knowing what was going on in the United States all spring.  No one could be that stupid.
> 
> It's the most bizarre argument of leftists.  You're stupid, you're dumb as shit.   Republicans tell you something and you believe every word every time and don't question ANYTHING.
> 
> And that's YOUR story about YOURSELF.  You're dumb as shit.  Who thinks that's a good argument?  I mean seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tramp kept it to himself and he never told us, the public and he doesn't talk to democrats , remember. They are all stupid and fake and should be all locked up, in tramps reality.
> 
> *He purposely played it down*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he should have panicked the nation, locked everything down, and generally ran around with his hair on fire eh?
> 
> I can only imagine what you people would have been saying then.
Click to expand...


he knew it was by air, but didn't lock Europe down soon enough, Mar 17,  and the UK and Ireland were not in the ban, 

and that is why NY was so hard hit.  Also on Feb 2 he did not fully lock down China.


----------



## colfax_m

j-mac said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how everyone in the country knew what was going on with Covid and yet Democrats claim they didn't.  They were poor dumb suckers.
> 
> Just like with Iraq.  The big lie of the Iraq war was Democrats saying they were lied to.  They're running the same play again with covid ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, tramp kept it to himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually he didn't.  And "tramp?"  What are you, eight?  Is that really supposed to bother anyone?
> 
> You can't seriously be so stupid as to believe Trump prevented you from knowing what was going on in the United States all spring.  No one could be that stupid.
> 
> It's the most bizarre argument of leftists.  You're stupid, you're dumb as shit.   Republicans tell you something and you believe every word every time and don't question ANYTHING.
> 
> And that's YOUR story about YOURSELF.  You're dumb as shit.  Who thinks that's a good argument?  I mean seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tramp kept it to himself and he never told us, the public and he doesn't talk to democrats , remember. They are all stupid and fake and should be all locked up, in tramps reality.
> 
> *He purposely played it down*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he should have panicked the nation, locked everything down, and generally ran around with his hair on fire eh?
> 
> I can only imagine what you people would have been saying then.
Click to expand...

False dilemma. A real leader can be honest without causing a panic.


----------



## j-mac

Penelope said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how everyone in the country knew what was going on with Covid and yet Democrats claim they didn't.  They were poor dumb suckers.
> 
> Just like with Iraq.  The big lie of the Iraq war was Democrats saying they were lied to.  They're running the same play again with covid ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, tramp kept it to himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually he didn't.  And "tramp?"  What are you, eight?  Is that really supposed to bother anyone?
> 
> You can't seriously be so stupid as to believe Trump prevented you from knowing what was going on in the United States all spring.  No one could be that stupid.
> 
> It's the most bizarre argument of leftists.  You're stupid, you're dumb as shit.   Republicans tell you something and you believe every word every time and don't question ANYTHING.
> 
> And that's YOUR story about YOURSELF.  You're dumb as shit.  Who thinks that's a good argument?  I mean seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tramp kept it to himself and he never told us, the public and he doesn't talk to democrats , remember. They are all stupid and fake and should be all locked up, in tramps reality.
> 
> *He purposely played it down*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he should have panicked the nation, locked everything down, and generally ran around with his hair on fire eh?
> 
> I can only imagine what you people would have been saying then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he knew it was by air, but didn't lock Europe down soon enough, Mar 17,  and the UK and Ireland were not in the ban,
> 
> and that is why NY was so hard hit.  Also on Feb 2 he did not fully lock down China.
Click to expand...


Oh for Christ sake! You people, including Biden were calling the China lockdown racist, and xenophobic. Then to make matters worse, Pelosi takes a tour of Chinatown in SF, touting how safe it was, when she knew differently...

NY was hit hard because Cuomo put those positive patients into the one place where it would do Maximum damage and you know it...But hey, as long as he could listen to himself drone on daily about it...Right? 

Hey, I understand it is easy to use hindsight to quaterback this thing, problem is that we have Democrats on tape mocking, and duriding Trump for every action he took early on, and now you want to turn on that, and say it wasn't enough...Dispicable.


----------



## j-mac

colfax_m said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how everyone in the country knew what was going on with Covid and yet Democrats claim they didn't.  They were poor dumb suckers.
> 
> Just like with Iraq.  The big lie of the Iraq war was Democrats saying they were lied to.  They're running the same play again with covid ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, tramp kept it to himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually he didn't.  And "tramp?"  What are you, eight?  Is that really supposed to bother anyone?
> 
> You can't seriously be so stupid as to believe Trump prevented you from knowing what was going on in the United States all spring.  No one could be that stupid.
> 
> It's the most bizarre argument of leftists.  You're stupid, you're dumb as shit.   Republicans tell you something and you believe every word every time and don't question ANYTHING.
> 
> And that's YOUR story about YOURSELF.  You're dumb as shit.  Who thinks that's a good argument?  I mean seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tramp kept it to himself and he never told us, the public and he doesn't talk to democrats , remember. They are all stupid and fake and should be all locked up, in tramps reality.
> 
> *He purposely played it down*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he should have panicked the nation, locked everything down, and generally ran around with his hair on fire eh?
> 
> I can only imagine what you people would have been saying then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False dilemma. A real leader can be honest without causing a panic.
Click to expand...


No it isn't...Just admit it...NOTHING Trump did, or does would be approved of by you people.


----------



## colfax_m

j-mac said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how everyone in the country knew what was going on with Covid and yet Democrats claim they didn't.  They were poor dumb suckers.
> 
> Just like with Iraq.  The big lie of the Iraq war was Democrats saying they were lied to.  They're running the same play again with covid ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, tramp kept it to himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually he didn't.  And "tramp?"  What are you, eight?  Is that really supposed to bother anyone?
> 
> You can't seriously be so stupid as to believe Trump prevented you from knowing what was going on in the United States all spring.  No one could be that stupid.
> 
> It's the most bizarre argument of leftists.  You're stupid, you're dumb as shit.   Republicans tell you something and you believe every word every time and don't question ANYTHING.
> 
> And that's YOUR story about YOURSELF.  You're dumb as shit.  Who thinks that's a good argument?  I mean seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tramp kept it to himself and he never told us, the public and he doesn't talk to democrats , remember. They are all stupid and fake and should be all locked up, in tramps reality.
> 
> *He purposely played it down*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he should have panicked the nation, locked everything down, and generally ran around with his hair on fire eh?
> 
> I can only imagine what you people would have been saying then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he knew it was by air, but didn't lock Europe down soon enough, Mar 17,  and the UK and Ireland were not in the ban,
> 
> and that is why NY was so hard hit.  Also on Feb 2 he did not fully lock down China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh for Christ sake! You people, including Biden were calling the China lockdown racist, and xenophobic. Then to make matters worse, Pelosi takes a tour of Chinatown in SF, touting how safe it was, when she knew differently...
> 
> NY was hit hard because Cuomo put those positive patients into the one place where it would do Maximum damage and you know it...But hey, as long as he could listen to himself drone on daily about it...Right?
> 
> Hey, I understand it is easy to use hindsight to quaterback this thing, problem is that we have Democrats on tape mocking, and duriding Trump for every action he took early on, and now you want to turn on that, and say it wasn't enough...Dispicable.
Click to expand...

What a long list of mostly untrue statements.

Biden never called travel restrictions racist and xenophobic. Pelosi went to Chinatown before any cases of community spread were know.

NY was hit hard because cases streamed into the city from Europe and Iran where there were no travel restrictions and minimal screening which was totally ineffective at ports of entry.


----------



## colfax_m

j-mac said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how everyone in the country knew what was going on with Covid and yet Democrats claim they didn't.  They were poor dumb suckers.
> 
> Just like with Iraq.  The big lie of the Iraq war was Democrats saying they were lied to.  They're running the same play again with covid ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, tramp kept it to himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually he didn't.  And "tramp?"  What are you, eight?  Is that really supposed to bother anyone?
> 
> You can't seriously be so stupid as to believe Trump prevented you from knowing what was going on in the United States all spring.  No one could be that stupid.
> 
> It's the most bizarre argument of leftists.  You're stupid, you're dumb as shit.   Republicans tell you something and you believe every word every time and don't question ANYTHING.
> 
> And that's YOUR story about YOURSELF.  You're dumb as shit.  Who thinks that's a good argument?  I mean seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tramp kept it to himself and he never told us, the public and he doesn't talk to democrats , remember. They are all stupid and fake and should be all locked up, in tramps reality.
> 
> *He purposely played it down*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he should have panicked the nation, locked everything down, and generally ran around with his hair on fire eh?
> 
> I can only imagine what you people would have been saying then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False dilemma. A real leader can be honest without causing a panic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isn't...Just admit it...NOTHING Trump did, or does would be approved of by you people.
Click to expand...

Absolutely. A real leader could be honest and not cause panic. Disagree? Why?


----------



## j-mac

colfax_m said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how everyone in the country knew what was going on with Covid and yet Democrats claim they didn't.  They were poor dumb suckers.
> 
> Just like with Iraq.  The big lie of the Iraq war was Democrats saying they were lied to.  They're running the same play again with covid ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, tramp kept it to himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually he didn't.  And "tramp?"  What are you, eight?  Is that really supposed to bother anyone?
> 
> You can't seriously be so stupid as to believe Trump prevented you from knowing what was going on in the United States all spring.  No one could be that stupid.
> 
> It's the most bizarre argument of leftists.  You're stupid, you're dumb as shit.   Republicans tell you something and you believe every word every time and don't question ANYTHING.
> 
> And that's YOUR story about YOURSELF.  You're dumb as shit.  Who thinks that's a good argument?  I mean seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tramp kept it to himself and he never told us, the public and he doesn't talk to democrats , remember. They are all stupid and fake and should be all locked up, in tramps reality.
> 
> *He purposely played it down*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he should have panicked the nation, locked everything down, and generally ran around with his hair on fire eh?
> 
> I can only imagine what you people would have been saying then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he knew it was by air, but didn't lock Europe down soon enough, Mar 17,  and the UK and Ireland were not in the ban,
> 
> and that is why NY was so hard hit.  Also on Feb 2 he did not fully lock down China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh for Christ sake! You people, including Biden were calling the China lockdown racist, and xenophobic. Then to make matters worse, Pelosi takes a tour of Chinatown in SF, touting how safe it was, when she knew differently...
> 
> NY was hit hard because Cuomo put those positive patients into the one place where it would do Maximum damage and you know it...But hey, as long as he could listen to himself drone on daily about it...Right?
> 
> Hey, I understand it is easy to use hindsight to quaterback this thing, problem is that we have Democrats on tape mocking, and duriding Trump for every action he took early on, and now you want to turn on that, and say it wasn't enough...Dispicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a long list of mostly untrue statements.
Click to expand...


LOL...You said that so it must be true right? What a joke.



> Biden never called travel restrictions racist and xenophobic.



"

Biden campaign national press secretary TJ Ducklo had a disastrous interview with Fox News’s Bret Baier on Thursday in which Ducklo appeared to be as eminently unprepared as your typical Trump White House surrogate, and grew increasingly agitated as the segment progressed. After Baier played clips of two experts that Biden has relied upon downplaying the coronavirus in late January, Ducklo claimed that “the vice president was not against the travel ban” placed on China by President Trump on January 31. Baier pressed Ducklo on this point, repeatedly asking if Biden was for the travel restrictions. Ducklo refused to answer directly, instead saying that Biden was “not against” them and offering to send Baier “fact-checks.”

More interesting than Ducklo’s substandard performance was this offer. The day after Trump announced the travel restrictions on China, Biden tweeted that “We are in the midst of a crisis with the coronavirus. We need to lead the way with science — *not Donald Trump’s record of hysteria, xenophobia, and fear-mongering*."









						Yes, Biden Called Trump’s Travel Restrictions Xenophobic | National Review
					

It strains credulity to argue that the criticism had nothing to do with those travel restrictions, regardless of what Ducklo’s precious fact-checks may say.




					www.nationalreview.com
				






> Pelosi went to Chinatown before any cases of community spread were known.



See, here is your problem with this argument....You wanted Trump to drop the hammer on travel, and restrict freedom of movement from day one. You wanted Trump to declare a mask mandate from day one. And all of this citing Trump's leadership. 

While at the same time Democrats like Nancy were mocking what he was doing, and calling him the worst of names for doing it, and doing photo ops like Nancy with no social distancing, no masking in Chinatown....And then you want to say 'Well, Nancy had no idea'... Bull Shit! She's in the leadership of this nation, #3 in line to the Presidency in the even that the President or Vice President can not serve, SHE is the one in the seat....And she didn't know? Can you say derilect in her duty? 



> NY was hit hard because cases streamed into the city from Europe and Iran where there were no travel restrictions and minimal screening which was totally ineffective at ports of entry.



Look, Cuomo, and other Democrat Governors chided Trump, pounding their fists, and saying THEY were the decision makers for their states...At the same time demanding that Trump open the federal checkbook, then stay out of it....

Then they mandated that covid positive patients be admitted to nursing homes and assisted living facilities, are you kidding me? And that's Trump's fault?

I hope Cuomo is charged in the DOJ investigation into that...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

j-mac said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how everyone in the country knew what was going on with Covid and yet Democrats claim they didn't.  They were poor dumb suckers.
> 
> Just like with Iraq.  The big lie of the Iraq war was Democrats saying they were lied to.  They're running the same play again with covid ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, tramp kept it to himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually he didn't.  And "tramp?"  What are you, eight?  Is that really supposed to bother anyone?
> 
> You can't seriously be so stupid as to believe Trump prevented you from knowing what was going on in the United States all spring.  No one could be that stupid.
> 
> It's the most bizarre argument of leftists.  You're stupid, you're dumb as shit.   Republicans tell you something and you believe every word every time and don't question ANYTHING.
> 
> And that's YOUR story about YOURSELF.  You're dumb as shit.  Who thinks that's a good argument?  I mean seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tramp kept it to himself and he never told us, the public and he doesn't talk to democrats , remember. They are all stupid and fake and should be all locked up, in tramps reality.
> 
> *He purposely played it down*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he should have panicked the nation, locked everything down, and generally ran around with his hair on fire eh?
> 
> I can only imagine what you people would have been saying then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False dilemma. A real leader can be honest without causing a panic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isn't...Just admit it...NOTHING Trump did, or does would be approved of by you people.
Click to expand...

The UNDERSTATEMENT of the year.man you so much nailed it.  I’m not a trump supporter,I only wanted him elected the last time and this time as well because the alternative in both cases would have been even worse the fact the clintons have CIA connections and are mass murderers immune from prosecution same with Obama and Biden would be no differerent than Obama.

I did not want trump,I wanted Gary Johnson in office. the independent never wins sense he is not part of the corrupt two party system
a fact these moron dem lovers are clueless about. So I had no choice but to go with trump which is the same case this time as well of course.

Not being a trump supporter and someone who has been critical of himmyself I have no problem with people who think he is not worthy of being potus,what I have a problem with is they are freaking damn stupid they seriously think biden would be any better when it’s so obvious he would only be worse,man there’s lots of trolls here.

you took them to school so well on how Cuomo murdered thousands in ny,that it was all on him,that trump had nothing to do with it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

j-mac said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how everyone in the country knew what was going on with Covid and yet Democrats claim they didn't.  They were poor dumb suckers.
> 
> Just like with Iraq.  The big lie of the Iraq war was Democrats saying they were lied to.  They're running the same play again with covid ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, tramp kept it to himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually he didn't.  And "tramp?"  What are you, eight?  Is that really supposed to bother anyone?
> 
> You can't seriously be so stupid as to believe Trump prevented you from knowing what was going on in the United States all spring.  No one could be that stupid.
> 
> It's the most bizarre argument of leftists.  You're stupid, you're dumb as shit.   Republicans tell you something and you believe every word every time and don't question ANYTHING.
> 
> And that's YOUR story about YOURSELF.  You're dumb as shit.  Who thinks that's a good argument?  I mean seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tramp kept it to himself and he never told us, the public and he doesn't talk to democrats , remember. They are all stupid and fake and should be all locked up, in tramps reality.
> 
> *He purposely played it down*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he should have panicked the nation, locked everything down, and generally ran around with his hair on fire eh?
> 
> I can only imagine what you people would have been saying then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he knew it was by air, but didn't lock Europe down soon enough, Mar 17,  and the UK and Ireland were not in the ban,
> 
> and that is why NY was so hard hit.  Also on Feb 2 he did not fully lock down China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh for Christ sake! You people, including Biden were calling the China lockdown racist, and xenophobic. Then to make matters worse, Pelosi takes a tour of Chinatown in SF, touting how safe it was, when she knew differently...
> 
> NY was hit hard because Cuomo put those positive patients into the one place where it would do Maximum damage and you know it...But hey, as long as he could listen to himself drone on daily about it...Right?
> 
> Hey, I understand it is easy to use hindsight to quaterback this thing, problem is that we have Democrats on tape mocking, and duriding Trump for every action he took early on, and now you want to turn on that, and say it wasn't enough...Dispicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a long list of mostly untrue statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...You said that so it must be true right? What a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden never called travel restrictions racist and xenophobic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "
> 
> Biden campaign national press secretary TJ Ducklo had a disastrous interview with Fox News’s Bret Baier on Thursday in which Ducklo appeared to be as eminently unprepared as your typical Trump White House surrogate, and grew increasingly agitated as the segment progressed. After Baier played clips of two experts that Biden has relied upon downplaying the coronavirus in late January, Ducklo claimed that “the vice president was not against the travel ban” placed on China by President Trump on January 31. Baier pressed Ducklo on this point, repeatedly asking if Biden was for the travel restrictions. Ducklo refused to answer directly, instead saying that Biden was “not against” them and offering to send Baier “fact-checks.”
> 
> More interesting than Ducklo’s substandard performance was this offer. The day after Trump announced the travel restrictions on China, Biden tweeted that “We are in the midst of a crisis with the coronavirus. We need to lead the way with science — *not Donald Trump’s record of hysteria, xenophobia, and fear-mongering*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Biden Called Trump’s Travel Restrictions Xenophobic | National Review
> 
> 
> It strains credulity to argue that the criticism had nothing to do with those travel restrictions, regardless of what Ducklo’s precious fact-checks may say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nationalreview.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi went to Chinatown before any cases of community spread were known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, here is your problem with this argument....You wanted Trump to drop the hammer on travel, and restrict freedom of movement from day one. You wanted Trump to declare a mask mandate from day one. And all of this citing Trump's leadership.
> 
> While at the same time Democrats like Nancy were mocking what he was doing, and calling him the worst of names for doing it, and doing photo ops like Nancy with no social distancing, no masking in Chinatown....And then you want to say 'Well, Nancy had no idea'... Bull Shit! She's in the leadership of this nation, #3 in line to the Presidency in the even that the President or Vice President can not serve, SHE is the one in the seat....And she didn't know? Can you say derilect in her duty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NY was hit hard because cases streamed into the city from Europe and Iran where there were no travel restrictions and minimal screening which was totally ineffective at ports of entry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, Cuomo, and other Democrat Governors chided Trump, pounding their fists, and saying THEY were the decision makers for their states...At the same time demanding that Trump open the federal checkbook, then stay out of it....
> 
> Then they mandated that covid positive patients be admitted to nursing homes and assisted living facilities, are you kidding me? And that's Trump's fault?
> 
> I hope Cuomo is charged in the DOJ investigation into that...
Click to expand...

Yeah these retarded idiots somehow with their warped logic think it’s all trumps fault,that murderer Cuomo is totally blameless,what drugs are they all on.comedy gold.


----------



## Faun

j-mac said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump claims he responded with "great speed and professionalism", when in fact, he does nothing that way...except with the tweeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true...
> 
> 
> *December 31: *China reports the discovery of the coronavirus to the World Health Organization.
> 
> *January 3: *CDC Director Robert Redfield sent an email to the director of the Chinese CDC, George Gao, formally offering to send U.S. experts to China to investigate the coronavirus.
> 
> *January 5: *CDC Director Redfield sent another email to the Chinese CDC Director, George Gao, formally offering to send U.S. experts to China to investigate the coronavirus outbreak,
> 
> *January 6: *The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) issued a level I travel notice for Wuhan, China due to the spreading coronavirus.
> 
> *January 7*: The CDC established a coronavirus incident management system to better share and respond to information about the virus.
> 
> *January 11:* The CDC updated a Level 1 travel health notice for Wuhan, China.
> 
> *January 17: *The CDC began implementing public health entry screening at the 3 U.S. airports that received the most travelers from Wuhan – San Francisco, New York JFK, and Los Angeles.
> 
> *January 20:* Dr. Fauci announces the National Institutes of Health is already working on the development of a vaccine for the coronavirus.
> 
> *January 21:* The CDC activated its emergency operations center to provide ongoing support to the coronavirus response.
> 
> *January 23: *The CDC sought a “special emergency authorization” from the FDA to allow states to use its newly developed coronavirus test.
> 
> *January 27: *President Trump tweeted that he made an offer to President Xi Jinping to send experts to China to investigate the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> *January 27: *The CDC issued a level III travel health notice urging Americans to avoid all nonessential travel to China due to the coronavirus.
> 
> *January 27:* The White House Coronavirus Task Force started meeting to help monitor and contain the spread of the virus and provide updates to the President.
> 
> *January 29: *The White House announced the formation of the Coronavirus Task Force to help monitor and contain the spread of the virus and provide updates to the President.
> 
> *January 31:* The Trump Administration:
> 
> 
> Declared the coronavirus a public health emergency.
> Announced Chinese travel restrictions.
> Suspended entry into the United States for foreign nationals who pose a risk of transmitting the coronavirus.
> *January 31: *The Department of Homeland Security took critical steps to funnel all flights from China into just 7 domestic U.S. airports.
> 
> *February 3:* The CDC had a team ready to travel to China to obtain critical information on the novel coronavirus, but were in the U.S. awaiting permission to enter by the Chinese government.
> 
> *February 2: *The CDC expanded enhanced entry screening to eight major airports across the nation.
> 
> *February 4: *President Trump vowed in his State of the Union Address to “take all necessary steps” to protect Americans from the coronavirus.
> 
> *February 5: *The Trump Administration and health officials briefed lawmakers on the Federal Government's coronavirus response efforts.
> 
> *February 6: *The CDC began shipping CDC-Developed test kits for the 2019 Novel Coronavirus to U.S. and international labs.
> 
> *February 7: *President Trump told reporters that the CDC is working with China on the coronavirus.
> 
> *February 9: *The White House Coronavirus Task Force briefed governors from across the nation at the National Governors’ Association Meeting in Washington.
> 
> *February 11:* The Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) expanded a partnership with Janssen Research & Development to “expedite the development” of a coronavirus vaccine.
> 
> *February 12:* The U.S. shipped test kits for the 2019 novel coronavirus to approximately 30 countries who lacked the necessary reagents and other materials.
> 
> *February 12:* The CDC was prepared to travel to China but had yet to receive permission from the Chinese government.
> 
> *February 14: *The CDC began working with five labs to conduct “community-based influenza surveillance” to study and detect the spread of coronavirus.
> 
> *February 18:* HHS announced it would engage with Sanofi Pasteur in an effort to quickly develop a coronavirus vaccine and to develop treatment for coronavirus infections.
> 
> *February 22: *A WHO team of international experts arrives in Wuhan, China.
> 
> *February 24: *The Trump Administration sent a letter to Congress requesting at least $2.5 billion to help combat the spread of the coronavirus.
> 
> *Febraury 25: *HHS Secretary Azar testified before the Senate HELP committee on the Administration's coronavirus response efforts.
> 
> *February 26: *President Trump discussed coronavirus containment efforts with Indian PM Modi and updated the press on his Administration’s containment efforts in the U.S. during his state visit to India.
> 
> *February 29: *The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) allowed certified labs to develop and begin testing coronavirus testing kits while reviewing pending applications.
> 
> *February 29: *The Trump Administration:
> 
> 
> Announced a level 4 travel advisory to areas of Italy and South Korea.
> Barred all travel to Iran.
> Barred the entry of foreign citizens who visited Iran in the last 14 days.
> *March 3:* The CDC lifted federal restrictions on coronavirus testing to allow any American to be tested for coronavirus, “subject to doctor’s orders.”
> 
> *March 3: *The White House announced President Trump donated his fourth quarter salary to fight the coronavirus.
> 
> *March 4:* The Trump Administration announced the purchase of approximately 500 million N95 respirators over the next 18 months to respond to the outbreak of the novel coronavirus.
> 
> *March 4:* Secretary Azar announced that HHS was transferring $35 million to the CDC to help state and local communities that have been impacted most by the coronavirus.
> 
> *March 6: *President Trump signed an $8.3 billion bill to fight the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> The bill provides $7.76 billion to federal, state, & local agencies to combat the coronavirus and authorizes an additional $500 million in waivers for Medicare telehealth restrictions.
> 
> *March 9:* President Trump called on Congress to pass a payroll tax cut over coronavirus.
> 
> *March 10: *President Trump and VP Pence met with top health insurance companies and secured a commitment to waive co-pays for coronavirus testing.
> 
> *March 11:* President Trump:
> 
> 
> Announced travel restrictions on foreigners who had visited Europe in the last 14 days.
> Directed the Small Business Administration to issue low-interest loans to affected small businesses and called on congress to increase this fund by $50 billion.
> Directed the Treasury Department to defer tax payments for affected individuals & businesses, & provide $200 billion in “additional liquidity.”
> Met with American bankers at the White House to discuss coronavirus.
> *March 13:* President Trump declared a national emergency in order to access $42 billion in existing funds to combat the coronavirus.
> 
> *March 13: *President Trump announced:
> 
> 
> Public-private partnerships to open up drive-through testing collection sites.
> A pause on interest payments on federal student loans.
> An order to the Department of Energy to purchase oil for the strategic petroleum reserve.
> *March 13:* The Food & Drug Administration:
> 
> 
> Granted Roche AG an emergency approval for automated coronavirus testing kits.
> Issued an emergency approval to Thermo Fisher for a coronavirus test within 24 hours of receiving the request.
> *March 13: *HHS announced funding for the development of two new rapid diagnostic tests, which would be able to detect coronavirus in approximately 1 hour.
> 
> *March 14:* The Coronavirus Relief Bill passed the House of Representatives.
> 
> *March 14:* The Trump Administration announced the European travel ban will extend to the UK and Ireland.
> 
> *March 15:* President Trump held a phone call with over two dozen grocery store executives to discuss on-going demand for food and other supplies.
> 
> *March 15: *HHS announced it is projected to have 1.9 million COVID-19 tests available in 2,000 labs this week.
> 
> *March 15: *Google announced a partnership with the Trump Administration to develop a website dedicated to coronavirus education, prevention, & local resources.
> 
> *March 15: *All 50 states were contacted through FEMA to coordinate “federally-supported, state-led efforts” to end coronavirus.
> 
> *March 16: *President Trump:
> 
> 
> Held a tele-conference with governors to discuss coronavirus preparedness and response.
> Participated in a call with G7 leaders who committed to increasing coordination in response to the coronavirus and restoring global economic confidence.
> Announced that the first potential vaccine for coronavirus has entered a phase one trial in a record amount of time.
> Announced “15 days to slow the spread” coronavirus guidance.
> *March 16:* The FDA announced it was empowering states to authorize tests developed and used by labs in their states.
> 
> *March 16: *Asst. Secretary for Health confirmed the availability of 1 million coronavirus tests, and projected 2 million tests available the next week and 5 million the following.
> 
> *March 17: *President Trump announced:
> 
> 
> CMS will expand telehealth benefits for Medicare beneficiaries.
> Relevant Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Act penalties will not be enforced.
> The Army Corps of Engineers is on ”standby” to assist federal & state governments.
> *March 17:* President Trump spoke to fast food executives from Wendy’s, McDonald’s and Burger King to discuss drive-thru services recommended by CDC
> 
> *March 17:* President Trump met with tourism industry representatives along with industrial supply, retail, and wholesale representatives.
> 
> *March 17: *Treasury Secretary Steve Mnuchin met with lawmakers to discuss stimulus measures to relieve the economic burden of coronavirus on certain industries, businesses, and American workers.
> 
> *March 17:* Secretary of Agriculture Sonny Perdue announced a partnership between USDA, Baylor University, McLane Global, and Pepsi Co. to provide one million meals per weak to rural children in response to widespread school closures.
> 
> *March 17: *The Treasury Department:
> 
> 
> Contributed $10 billion through the economic stabilization fund to the Federal Reserve’s commercial paper funding facility.
> Deferred $300 billion in tax payments for 90 days without penalty, up to $1 million for individuals & $10 million for business.
> *March 17:* The Department of Defense announced it will make available to HHS up to five million respirator masks and 2,000 ventilators.
> 
> *March 18:* President Trump signed the Families First Coronavirus Response Act, which provides free testing and paid sick leave for workers impacted by the coronavirus.
> 
> *March 18: *President Trump announced:
> 
> 
> Temporary closure of the U.S.-Canada border to non-essential traffic.
> Plans to invoke the Defense Production Act in order to increase the number of necessary supplies needed to combat coronavirus.
> FEMA has been activated in every region at its highest level of response.
> The U.S. Navy will deploy USNS Comfort and USNS Mercy hospital ships.
> All foreclosures and evictions will be suspended for a period of time.
> *March 18: *Secretary of Defense Mark Esper confirmed:
> 
> 
> 1 million masks are now immediately available.
> The Army Corps of Engineers is in NY consulting on how to best assist state officials.
> *March 18: *HHS temporarily suspended a regulation that prevents doctors from practicing across state lines.
> 
> *March 18:* President Trump spoke to:
> 
> 
> Doctors, physicians, and nurses on the front lines containing the spread of coronavirus.
> 130 CEOs of the Business Roundtable to discuss on-going public-private partnerships in response to the coronavirus pandemic.
> *March 19: *President Trump announced:
> 
> 
> Very encouraging progress shown by anti-malaria drug Hydroxychloroquine for fighting coronavirus.
> Carnival Cruise Lines will make ships available for use as hospitals in impacted areas to use for non-coronavirus patients.
> *March 19: * Vice President Pence announced tens of thousands of ventilators have been identified that can be converted to treat patients.
> 
> *March 19: *The State Department issued a global level 4 health advisory, telling Americans to avoid all international travel due to coronavirus.
> 
> *March 19: *President Trump directed FEMA to take the lead on the Federal Government’s coronavirus response & visited FEMA HQ with Vice President Pence for a video call with Governors.
> 
> *March 20: *The U.S. and Mexico agree to mutually restrict nonessential cross-border traffic.
> 
> *March 20: *Secretary Mnuchin announced at the direction of President Trump that tax day will be moved from April 15 to July 15 for all taxpayers and businesses.
> 
> *March 20: * President Trump:
> 
> 
> Spoke with Sen. Schumer about coronavirus response & stimulus measures
> Held a call with over 12,000 small business owners to discuss relief efforts
> Announced the CDC will invoke Title 42 to provide border patrol with tools to secure the borders
> *March 20: *The Department of Education announced it will:
> 
> 
> Not enforce standardized testing requirements for the remainder of the school year
> Allow federal student loan borrowers to stop payments without penalty for 60 days
> *March 20: *Secretary Azar announced:
> 
> 
> FEMA is coordinating and assisting coronavirus testing at labs across the country
> The CDC is suspending all illegal entries to the country based on the public health threat, via Section 362 of the Public Health & Security Act
> *March 20*: Secretary Azar sent a letter to all 50 Governors that the federal government is buying and making available 200,000 testing swabs
> 
> *March 21: *Vice President Pence announced to date over 195,000 Americans tested for coronavirus and have received their results
> 
> *March 21: *The Trump Administration announced HHS placed an order for hundreds of millions of N95 masks through FEMA
> 
> *March 21: *The FDA announced it had given emergency approval to a new coronavirus test that delivers results in hours, with an intended rollout of March 30
> 
> *March 21: *Adm. Giroir confirmed 10 million testing kits had been put into the commercial market from March 2 through March 14
> 
> *March 22: *President Trump approved major disaster declarations for:
> 
> 
> Washington State
> California
> *March 22: *President Trump announced:
> 
> 
> Governors will remain in command of National Guard forces & the federal govt will fund 100% of operations cost
> He directed the federal govt to provide 4 large federal medical stations with 2,000 beds for CA & 1,000 beds for NY & WA.
> *March 22: * President Trump confirmed his administration was working with Peru & Honduras to return Americans stranded in both countries as a result of travel restrictions.
> 
> *March 22: *Vice President Pence announced:
> 
> 
> The testing backlog will be resolved by midweek.
> To date, over 254,000 Americans have been tested for coronavirus and received their results.
> *March 22: * President Trump announced that the USNS Mercy will be deployed to Los Angeles.
> 
> *March 22: *FEMA issued guidance for tribal governments to seek federal assistance under the President’s emergency declaration.
> 
> *March 23: *President Trump signed an executive order invoking section 4512 of the Defense Production Act to prohibit the hoarding of vital medical supplies.
> 
> *March 23: *VP Pence announced:
> 
> 
> 313,000 Americans were tested for the coronavirus & received results.
> FEMA established a supply chain stabilization task force so Americans get supplies they need.
> HHS will have commercial labs prioritize testing for hospitalized patients.
> *March 23: * The White House Office of Science & Technology Policy announced a public-private consortium to:
> 
> 
> Advance coronavirus research.
> Provide access to computing technology and resources for researchers.
> *March 23: *Attorney General Barr announced:
> 
> 
> The Justice Department held a National Task Force meeting on hoarding and price gouging.
> Each of the 93 U.S. Attorney General offices is designating a lead prosectuor to prevent hoarding.
> *March 23:* President Trump announced HHS is working to designate essential medical supplies as “scarce” to prohibit hoarding of these items.
> 
> *March 23: *The Treasury Department announced it is working with the Federal Reserve to lend up to $300 billion to businesses and local governments.
> 
> *March 24: *President Trump announced the Army Corps of Engineers & the National Guard are constructing four hospitals and four medical centers in New York.
> 
> *March 24: *President Trump approved a major disaster declaration for the state of Iowa related to the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> *March 24: *Vice President Pence:
> 
> 
> Confirmed FEMA sent New York 2,000 ventilators.
> Announced individuals who have recently been in New York should self-quarantine for 14 days.
> *March 24: *Dr. Deborah Birx announced the U.S. has conducted more coronavirus tests in the last week than South Korea has over the prior eight weeks.
> 
> *March 24: *The U.S. Army issued orders for three army hospitals to deploy their health care professionals to New York and Washington state, at the direction of Secretary of the Army Ryan McCarthy.
> 
> *March 25: *President Trump approved major disaster declarations related to the #coronavirus outbreak for:
> 
> 
> Texas
> Florida
> North Carolina
> *March 25: * President Trump & Vice President Pence held a conference call with 140 non-profit organization leaders, including The Salvation Army & The Red Cross, to discuss coronavirus response efforts.
> 
> *March 25: *President Trump signed a bill reauthorizing The Older Americans Act, which supports senior citizens by providing meals, transportation, and other crucial services.
> 
> *March 25: *Vice President Pence
> 
> 
> Held a conference call with equipment manufacturers to discuss on-going coronavirus response efforts.
> Announced 432,000 Americans have been tested for coronavirus and received results.
> Confirmed 4,000 ventilators were delivered to New York.
> *March 25: *Vice President Pence held discussions with multiple governors, including the Governor of Indiana & the Governor of Michigan
> 
> *March 26: *President Trump approved major disaster declarations related to the coronavirus outbreak for:
> 
> 
> Illinois
> New Jersey
> Maryland
> Missouri
> *March 26: * President Trump announced the USNS Comfort will depart for NYC on Saturday to assist in the coronavirus response – 3 weeks ahead of schedule!
> 
> *March 26: *President Trump participated in a video conference with the leaders of the G20 to discuss the global coronavirus response & the need for countries to share information and data on the spread of the virus.
> 
> *March 26: *President Trump held a phone call with Chinese President Xi Jinping to discuss the coronavirus.
> 
> *March 26: *Vice President Pence announced 552,000 Americans have been tested for coronavirus and received their results.
> 
> *March 26: *Dr. Fauci announced the Federal Government is working with companies to speed up production of potential coronavirus vaccines while those drugs are still in the trial phase.
> 
> *March 27: *President Trump signed The Coronavirus Aid, Relief, and Economic Security (CARES) Act into law.
> 
> *March 27: *President Trump signed a Defense Production Act memorandum ordering General Motors (GM) "to accept, perform, and prioritize federal contractors for ventilators.
> 
> *March 27: *President Trump signed an executive order allowing the military to activate members of the Selected Reserve and Ready Reserve to active duty to assist with the Federal response to the coronavirus.
> 
> *March 27: *President Trump approved major disaster declarations related to the coronavirus outbreak for:
> 
> 
> South Carolina
> Puerto Rico
> *March 27: * President Trump appointed Office of Trade and Manufacturing policy director Peter Navarro to serve as the Defense Production Act Policy Coordinator.
> 
> *March 27: *President Trump announced that 100,000 ventilators are projected to be manufactured in the next 100 days, three times the amount typically manufactured in one year.
> 
> *March 27: *President Trump announced that Boeing offered the use of three "Dreamlifter" cargo air crafts to transport medical supplies across the country.
> 
> *March 27: *Partnering with FEMA, the CDC, and the Coronavirus Task Force, Apple released a coronavirus app which allows users to screen for their symptoms.
> 
> *March 27: *President Trump spoke with British Prime Minister Boris Johnson about the global coronavirus response and committed to helping provide ventilators to the U.K. where possible.
> 
> *March 27: *Vice President Pence announced that 685,000 Americans have been tested for coronavirus and received their test results.
> 
> *March 27: *Emory University began enrolling participants for a phase one clinical trial, sponsored by the NIH's National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases (NIAID), of a new, potential coronavirus vaccine.
> 
> *March 27: *FEMA Administrator Pete Gaynor spoke to the director of each of the state's emergency operations about the state-led, federally-supported coronavirus response effort.
> 
> *March 27: *The USNS Mercy arrived in the port of Los Angeles to help relieve the strain on hospital facilities in Southern California.
> 
> *March 28: *President Trump visited Norfolk, VA to send off the USNS Comfort to New York City where it will help relieve the strain on local hospitals.
> 
> *March 28: *President Trump approved major disaster declarations related to the coronavirus outbreak for:
> 
> 
> Guam
> Michigan
> Massachusetts
> Kentucky
> Colorado
> *March 28:* President Trump spoke with New York Governor Andrew Cuomo and Florida Governor Ron DeSantis regarding the coronavirus response effort.
> 
> *March 28: *The CDC issued new guidance for residents of New York, New Jersey, and Connecticut to avoid non-essential domestic travel for 14 days to #StopTheSpread of the coronavirus within the U.S.
> 
> *March 29: *President Trump announced that CDC guidelines will be extended through April 30 to promote #socialdistancing and other measures to stop the spread of the #coronavirus.
> 
> *March 29: *President Trump approved major disaster declarations related to the coronavirus outbreak for:
> 
> 
> Connecticut
> Oregon
> Georgia
> Washington DC
> *March 29: * President Trump met with supply chain distributors including FedEx, Cardinal Health, and UPS to discuss ways to get state and local governments necessary medical supplies to combat the coronavirus.
> 
> *March 29: *President Trump congratulated the Army Corps of Engineers for having completed construction on a 2,900 bedroom temporary hospital at the Javits Center in New York.
> 
> *March 29: *President Trump tweeted his support for the FDA to expedite the approval process to approve mask sterilization equipment produced by Battelle.
> 
> *March 29: *President Trump announced the on-going study of 1,100 patients in New York being treated with Hydroxychloroquine for coronavirus.
> 
> *March 29: *President Trump directed the Treasury & Labor Departments to look at reinstating deductions of business expenses at restaurants, bars, and entertainment businesses to help the hospitality industry.
> 
> *March 29: T*he first "Project Airbridge" shipment of medical supplies from abroad, organized by FEMA, landed at JFK airport, carrying 80 tons of masks, face shields, and other vital medical supplies.
> 
> *March 29:* President Trump announced that Cigna and Humana are waving co-pays for coronavirus treatment.
> 
> *March 29: *Vice President Pence sent a letter to hospital administrators requesting that hospitals across the country report their coronavirus data to the Federal Government in addition to state authorities.
> 
> *March 29: *Adm. Giroir announced that 894,000 Americans have been tested for coronavirus and received their results.
> 
> *March 29: *HHS accepted 30 million doses of Hydroxychloroquine, donated by Sandoz, and one million doses of Chloroquine, donated by Bayer Pharmaceuticals, for clinical trials and possible treatment of coronavirus patients.
> 
> *March 30: *President Trump announced that one million Americans have been tested for coronavirus and received their results.
> 
> *March 30: *President Trump approved major disaster declarations related to the coronavirus outbreak for:
> 
> 
> Alabama
> Kansas
> Pennsylvania
> Rhode Island
> *March 30: * Secretary Azar announced that the FDA has approved Battelle’s N95 mask sanitization process for use to decontaminate tens of thousands of masks per day.
> 
> *March 30: *President Trump announced further private sector commitments to manufacture personal protective equipment  by MyPillow, Honeywell, Jockey, Procter & Gamble, and United Technologies.
> 
> *March 30: *President Trump announced, to date, FEMA has dedicated $1.3 billion to assist New York State’s coronavirus response.
> 
> *March 30: *President Trump announced “more than 14,000” National Guard service members have been activated to respond to the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> *March 30: *President Trump spoke with the nation’s governors about their need for medical supplies.
> 
> *March 30: *President Trump announced that in the coming days the Federal Government will be delivering:
> 
> 
> 400 ventilators to Michigan
> 300 ventilators to New Jersey
> 150 ventilators to Louisiana
> 150 ventilators to Illinois
> 50 ventilators to Connecticut
> *March 30: * President Trump spoke to Prime Minister Giuseppe Conte of Italy and pledged to send $100 million of medical supplies to aid Italy’s battle against coronavirus.
> 
> *March 30: *Answering President Trump’s call for the private sector to join the fight against the #coronavirus, Ford Motor Company committed to producing 50,000 ventilators in the next 100 days.
> 
> *March 30: *On coronavirus testing, Secretary Azar announced that the U.S. is currently testing nearly 100,000 samples per day.
> 
> *March 30: *HHS took steps to accelerate a clinical trial of a potential coronavirus vaccine developed by Janssen Research & Development.
> 
> *March 30: *CMS announced new regulatory changes to cut red tape and give flexibility to America’s health care workers by relaxing hospital workforce regulations, expanding child care, meal, and laundry services for health care workers, expanding tele-health reimbursement, and more.
> 
> *March 30: *The USNS Comfort arrived in New York Harbor, providing more than 1,000 more hospital beds for patients without coronavirus, to relieve pressure on local hospitals.
> 
> *March 30: *The USNS Mercy began treating patients in Los Angeles.
> 
> *March 31: *President Trump officially issued “30 Days To Slow The Spread” guidance to mitigate the outbreak of coronavirus.
> 
> *March 31: *President Trump approved major disaster declarations related to the coronavirus outbreak for:
> 
> 
> Ohio
> Montana
> *March 31: *President Trump participated in a conference call with executives of American Network Service Providers to promote connectivity amid social distancing.
> 
> *March 31: *President Trump announced that the federal government is stockpiling 10,000 ventilators to be urgently distributed as needed once the coronavirus pandemic hits its peak in the U.S.
> 
> *March 31: *President Trump announced that the Treasury Department and SBA are rapidly mobilizing money from the CARES Act’s $349 billion paycheck protection program, with the program set to be “up and running” by April 3.
> 
> *March 31: *President Trump spoke to Michigan Governor Whitmer about the state’s need for ventilators.
> 
> *March 31: *President Trump announced the Army Corps of Engineers & FEMA will construct:
> 
> 
> 8 facilities with 50,000 bed capacity in California
> A field hospital with 250 bed capacity in Michigan
> 2 field hospitals in Louisiana with 500 bed capacity
> An alternative care sight in New Orleans with a 3,000 bed capacity
> *March 31: *President Trump spoke with Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan about the international effort to defeat the coronavirus and support the global economy.
> 
> *March 31: *President Trump and the First Lady spoke with their Majesties King Felipe VI and Queen Letizia of Spain about efforts to combat the coronavirus.
> 
> *March 31: *Vice President Pence announced that 10 states now have access to federal funding for The National Guard to respond to the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> *March 31: *Vice President Pence announced that 17,000 National Guard Servicemen have been activated across the country to assist in the coronavirus response.
> 
> *March 31: *Vice President Pence announced that 1.1 million coronavirus tests have been completed.
> 
> *March 31: *Adm. Giroir & Surgeon General Adams issued an open letter to the U.S. health care community about how to optimize the use of ventilators.
> 
> *March 31: *The FDA issued an emergency use authorization for a two-minute coronavirus antibody test developed by Bodysphere Inc.
> 
> *March 31: *The Treasury Department and IRS launched the employee retention credit, created by the CARES Act to incentivize businesses to keep their employees on payroll, and said businesses can begin using it.
> 
> *March 31: *The VA announced that it had expanded virtual services to veterans, continuing to provide care while limiting in-person interactions that could potentially harm vulnerable populations at VA facilities.
> 
> *April 1:* President Trump approved a major disaster declaration related to the coronavirus outbreak for:
> 
> 
> North Dakota
> Hawaii
> The Northern Mariana Islands
> *April 1: *President Trump spoke to Walmart CEO Doug McMillon about the need to procure gowns for hospitals
> 
> *April 1: *President Trump spoke to military families whose relocation or reunion with loved ones was impacted by the coronavirus.
> 
> *April 1: *President Trump announced that the construction & refurbishing of two additional hospital ships like the USNS Mercy and USNS Comfort are being considered.
> 
> *April 1: *Vice President Pence announced that 1.2 million coronavirus tests have been completed.
> 
> *April 1: *The White House, HHS, and the FDA worked with Senator Rob Portman to acquire and authorize for use over two million gowns donated to the Strategic National Stockpile by Cardinal Health.
> 
> *April 1: *Dr. Birx announced that the White House issued a challenge to universities and states to develop ELISA, or Enzyme-Linked Immunosorbent Assays, tests to detect coronavirus antibodies in larger communities more quickly.
> 
> *April 1: *The Treasury Department released FAQs to help small and medium businesses understand the paid sick and family leave tax credits now offered under the Families First Coronavirus Response Act.
> 
> *April 1: *The Department of Labor posted a temporary rule to implement the Families First Coronavirus Response Act in order to provide paid sick and family leave.
> 
> *April 1: *In New York City, the USNS Comfort began treating its first patients.
> 
> *April 1: *The VA opened its East Orange, NJ medical center to serve non-veteran coronavirus patients to assist the state and FEMA in their response to coronavirus.
> 
> *April 1: *The Treasury Department announced that Social Security recipients, including senior citizens, disabled Americans, and low-income Americans who do not file tax returns will have their coronavirus relief payments directly deposited into their bank accounts.
> 
> *April 2: *President Trump invoked the Defense Production Act to direct 3M to produce more N95 respirator masks.
> 
> *April 2: *President Trump invoked the Defense Production Act to help 6 companies (General Electric, Hill-Rom Holdings, Medtronic, ResMed, eRoyal Philips, and Vyaire Medical) get the supplies they need to make ventilators.
> 
> *April 2: *President Trump approved major disaster declarations related to the #coronavirus outbreak for:
> 
> 
> Virginia
> Tennessee
> The U.S. Virgin Islands
> *April 2: *President Trump discussed the production of ventilators with GM CEO Mary Barra.
> 
> *April 2: *President Trump announced that The Javits Center temporary hospital will be converted into a coronavirus hospital.
> 
> *April 2: *President Trump announced that the Department of Defense will be establishing 48 more ICU beds in New York.
> 
> *April 2: *President Trump announced that the Federal Government will be establishing a coronavirus hospital in Louisiana and Texas.
> 
> *April 2: *President Trump took an additional coronavirus test and tested negative.
> 
> *April 2: *President Trump ordered the Federal Government to cover the costs of all National Guard operations in states with recently approved disaster declarations.
> 
> *April 2: *President Trump sent Senator Chuck Schumer a letter debunking false claims made against the Trump Administration’s coronavirus response.
> 
> *April 2: *Secretary Mnuchin and Small Business Administrator Jovita Carranza announced that the Paycheck Protection Program, created by the CARES Act to provide $350 billion in loans to small businesses, will be launched tomorrow.
> 
> *April 2: *Secretary Mnuchin announced that the first relief payments will be dispersed within two weeks.
> 
> *April 2: *Vice President Pence announced that 1.3 million coronavirus tests have been completed.
> 
> *April 2: *Vice President Pence announced that all Blue Cross Blue Shield Members will be waiving out of pocket costs for coronavirus treatment.
> 
> *April 2: *Rear Adm. Polowczyk announced FEMA’s Supply Chain Stabilization Task Force has delivered:
> 
> 
> 27.1 million surgical masks
> 19.5 N95 million respirator masks
> 22.4 million surgical gloves
> 5.2 million face shields
> Over 7,600 ventilators
> *April 2: *First Lady Melania Trump had a phone call with Mrs. Sophie Grégoire Trudeau of Canada, who is recovering from the coronavirus.
> 
> *April 2: *The Federal Transit Administration (FTA) announced $25 billion in federal funding to support public transportation systems in response to the coronavirus.
> 
> *April 2: *The Department of Justice and HHS distributed 192,000 N95 respirator masks confiscated from price gougers to health care workers in New York and New Jersey.
> 
> *April 2: *The FDA approved the first coronavirus antibody test, developed by Cellex.
> 
> *April 2: *The FDA issued new guidance to increase the supply of blood donations, reducing the deferral period for gay men from 12 months to 3 months.
> 
> *April 2: *The Department of Education donated 5,760 N95 respirator masks discovered in storage to aid the fight against the coronavirus.
> 
> *April 2: *Secretary Pompeo announced that the State Department has now brought home 30,000 Americans stranded overseas as a result of coronavirus-related travel restrictions.
> 
> *April 2: *April 2: HHS announced it was relaxing enforcement of HIPAA violations to encourage health care providers to share coronavirus data and information with federal and state health care officials.
> 
> *April 2: *The Trump Administration issued recommendations to nursing homes to help mitigate the spread of coronavirus.
> 
> *April 2: *HUD announced it was immediately making $3 billion of CARES Act funding available to help America’s low-income families and most vulnerable citizens across the nation.
> 
> *April 2: *The Energy Department announced it would immediately make 30 million barrels of the strategic petroleum reserve’s (SPR’s) oil storage capacity available to struggling U.S. oil producers.
> 
> *April 3: *President Trump announced new voluntary CDC guidelines that all Americans wear non-medical, fabric or cloth face masks to prevent asymptomatic spread of coronavirus.
> 
> *April 3: *The President met with energy execs from Phillips 66, Devon Energy, Continental Resources, Hilcorp Energy, Occidental Petroleum, The American Petroleum Institute, The Energy Transfer Partners, Chevron, & Exxon Mobil to discuss coronavirus’ impact on the energy industry.
> 
> *April 3: *President Trump spoke with French President Emmanuel Macron to discuss convening the five permanent members of the UN Security Council in an effort to defeat the coronavirus and discuss its impact on the world.
> 
> *April 3: *President Trump approved major disaster declarations related to the coronavirus outbreak for:
> 
> 
> New Hampshire
> West Virginia
> Indiana
> Arkansas
> Oregon
> *April 3: *President Trump signed a Presidential Memorandum blocking the export of N95 and other respirator masks, surgical masks, PPE gloves, and surgical gloves to ensure they are available in the U.S. – designating them as “scarce” under the Defense Production Act.
> 
> *April 3: *President Trump announced that Anthem will waive co-pays for coronavirus treatment for 60 days.
> 
> *April 3: *President Trump announced that uninsured Americans will have their coronavirus treatment covered, using funding from the CARES Act.
> 
> *April 3: *Trump Administration officials spoke to the directors of the two largest health care providers in Louisiana, Ochsner and LCMC Health, to discuss their need for medical supplies.
> 
> *April 3: *President Trump directed FEMA to send Ochsner Surgical Gowns.
> 
> *April 3: *President Trump announced that 9,000 retired Army medical personnel have volunteered and are assisting the federal response to the coronavirus.
> 
> *April 3: *President Trump announced that the DOJ and HHS have together secured:
> 
> 
> 200,000 N95 masks
> 130,000 surgical masks
> 600,000 gloves
> from hoarders and have distributed the supplies to health care workers.
> 
> *April 3: *Vice President Pence announced that 1.4 million coronavirus tests have been completed to date.
> 
> *April 3: *Vice President Pence announced that 18,000 machines are already available across the country to administer Abbott 15 Minute Coronavirus Tests, with another 1,200 soon to be distributed to states.
> 
> *April 3: *Vice President Pence announced that a Project Airbridge flight landed in Columbus, Ohio with medical supplies.
> 
> *April 3: *Secretary Azar announced a public-private partnership with Oracle to collect crowd-sourced data on coronavirus therapeutic treatments.
> 
> *April 3: *The SBA launched the Paycheck Protection Program for small businesses impacted by the coronavirus pandemic, issuing more than 17,500 loans valued at $5.4 billion.
> 
> *April 3: *The Army Corps of Engineers is working with states to assess 750 requests for temporary hospital facilities, having completed 673 already.
> 
> *April 3: *The FDA announced it would coordinate the national effort to develop blood-related therapies for COVID-19.
> 
> *April 3: *The Defense Department’s Joint Acquisition Task Force launched a new portal giving the private sector the ability to submit information and solutions to the DoD.
> 
> *April 3: *The State Department announced that they have awarded contracts for 8 new medical facilities, totaling 9,693 new beds.
> 
> *April 3: *The Department of Labor issued guidance to help employers reduce their use of N95 respirators, freeing up supply for the coronavirus response.
> 
> *April 3: *HUD announced it is making $200 million in Indian housing block grants for Indian Tribes under the CARES Act.
> 
> *April 3: *EPA Administrator Wheeler held a call with retailers and marketplace platforms to discuss ways to protect consumers from fake disinfectants.
> 
> *April 3: *First Lady Melania Trump held a phone call with Mrs. Brigitte Macron of France to discuss the coronavirus response.
> 
> *April 4: *President Trump announced that 1,000 members of the Defense Department’s Medical Corps will be deployed to New York to assist in the fight against coronavirus.
> 
> *April 4: *President Trump spoke to commissioners of major league sports organizations including the MLB, NFL, & NBA, recognizing what the leagues, teams, and players are doing in their communities to combat coronavirus.
> 
> *April 4: *President Trump tweeted encouragement to American children unable to start their Little League baseball season on time due to coronavirus.
> 
> *April 4: *President Trump approved major disaster declarations related to the coronavirus outbreak for:
> 
> 
> Nebraska
> Wisconsin
> Maine
> Nevada
> *April 4: *President Trump announced that he was considering a second coronavirus task force focused on the economy.
> 
> *April 4: *President Trump urged PM Modi of India to allow Hydroxychloroquine to be shipped to the United States.
> 
> *April 4: *President Trump announced that the U.S. government has repatriated over 40,000 Americans from 75 countries.
> 
> *April 4: *Vice President Pence spoke to Governors of New York, New Jersey, Louisiana, Massachusetts, Michigan, and Maryland.
> 
> *April 4: *FEMA obligated $44 million to Iowa under the state’s major disaster declaration to combat the coronavirus.
> 
> *April 5: *President Trump approved major disaster declarations related to the coronavirus outbreak for:
> 
> 
> South Dakota
> New Mexico
> Oklahoma
> Mississippi
> *April 5: *President Trump announced that by Tuesday, 3,000 military and medical personnel will have deployed to New York, New Jersey, and Connecticut to assist in the coronavirus response effort.
> 
> *April 5: *President Trump announced that the Trump Administration will be sending New York 600,000 N95 masks tomorrow, including 200,000 to Suffolk County alone.
> 
> *April 5: *President Trump announced that the Administration will soon send:
> 
> 
> 300 ventilators to Michigan
> 200 ventilators to Louisiana
> 600 ventilators to Illinois
> 100 ventilators to Massachusetts
> 500 ventilators to New Jersey
> *April 5: *President Trump announced the establishment of a federal coronavirus medical station in Washington D.C.
> 
> *April 5: *President Trump announced that Washington has returned 400 ventilators to the strategic national stockpile.
> 
> *April 5: *President Trump announced that 1.67 million coronavirus tests have been completed.
> 
> *April 5: *President Trump announced that the government has stockpiled 29 million doses of Hydroxychloroquine
> 
> *April 5: *Dr. Birx announced that testing in the New York metro area, New Jersey, Louisiana, and Washington has exceeded the testing rate of Spain and Italy
> 
> *April 5: *Adm. Polowczyk announced that three Project Airbridge flights of medical supplies landed across the US today carrying:
> 
> 
> 1 million gowns
> 2.8 million surgical masks
> 11.8 million gloves
> *April 5: *Adm. Polowczyk spoke to top health officials from states severely impacted by the coronavirus to discuss the supply chain.
> 
> *April 5: *Secretary Wilkie announced that the VA is making 1,500 beds available at VA hospitals to help states and localities across the country.
> 
> *April 5: *Vice President Pence spoke to governors from states severely impacted by the coronavirus, including Michigan, Louisiana, and Illinois.
> 
> *April 5: *FEMA and The Army Corps of Engineers completed renovations at the McCormick Place Pavilion in Chicago, providing an additional 500 hospital beds for the city
> 
> *April 6: *President Trump announced an agreement with 3M to produce and import 55.5 million N95 masks each month for the next three months.
> 
> *April 6: *President Trump held a call with CEOs from pharmaceutical and bio-tech companies to discuss potential coronavirus therapeutics.
> 
> *April 6: *President Trump had a “very friendly” phone call with former Vice President Joe Biden to discuss the coronavirus.
> 
> *April 6: *President Trump announced that 1.79 million coronavirus tests have been completed.
> 
> *April 6: *President Trump approved Governor Murphy’s request to allow New Jersey patients aboard the USNS Comfort.
> 
> *April 6: *President Trump approved Governor Cuomo’s request to allow the treatment of coronavirus patients on the USNS Comfort.
> 
> *April 6: *President Trump announced that CVS will open two new drive-thru coronavirus testing sites in Georgia and Rhode Island. Both will use Abbott’s rapid coronavirus test.
> 
> *April 6: *President Trump announced that the FDA authorized Inovio’s potential coronavirus vaccine for a clinical trial, wile 10 potential coronavirus therapeutic agents are in “active trials” with another 15 potential therapeutics in plans for clinical trials.
> 
> *April 6: *President Trump praised the work of the private sector, including Apple and Salesforce, who have agreed to donate personal protective equipment to help defeat the coronavirus.
> 
> *April 6: *President Trump announced that The Army Corps of Engineers is building 22 field hospitals and alternative care sites in 18 states.
> 
> *April 6: *President Trump announced that 8,450 hospital beds and 8,000 ventilators have been deployed across the country from federal stockpiles.
> 
> *April 6: *Vice President Pence announced that to date $4.1 billion has been allocated to states under federal disaster declarations.
> 
> *April 6: *Vice President Pence announced that 21,000 National Guard Servicemen have been activated across the country to assist in the fight against coronavirus.
> 
> *April 6: *VP Pence announced that thanks to California’s donation of 500 ventilators, the federal government will send:
> 
> 
> 200 ventilators to MD
> 100 ventilators to DE
> 100 ventilators to NV
> 50 ventilators to DC
> 50 ventilators to Guam & the Northern Mariana Islands
> *Apil 6: *The CDC began publishing a new, data-centered coronavirus surveillance report on coronavirus.gov.
> 
> *April 6: *HHS announced an additional $186 million in CDC funding for state and local jurisdictions combatting the coronavirus.
> 
> *April 6: *HHS announced it will be purchasing 15 minute coronavirus tests from Abbott for state, territorial, and tribal labs and for the Strategic National Stockpile.
> 
> *April 6: *The Department of Education announced a streamlined process making it easier for states to use federal education funding for distance learning during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> *April 7: *President Trump participated in a conference call with banking executives to discuss how to best deliver financial aid and technical assistance to small businesses.
> 
> *April 7: *President Trump announced the SBA has processed “more than $70 billion” in loans to help small businesses as part of the Paycheck Protection Program.
> 
> *April 7*: President Trump approved a major disaster declaration for Minnesota related to the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> *April 7: *President Trump announced that in addition to the 8,675 ventilators in the strategic national stockpile, the federal government will be acquiring 110,000 ventilators in the next three months to be distributed to states in need.
> 
> *April 7: *President Trump announced that 1.87 million coronavirus tests have been completed.
> 
> *April 7: *President Trump announced his intent to ask Congress for an additional $250 billion for the Paycheck Protection Program to loan to small businesses.
> 
> *April 7: *Vice President Pence participated in a conference call with over 500 business owners to discuss their needs amid the coronavirus response effort.
> 
> *April 7: *CMS Administrator Verma announced that CMS will make available an additional $30 billion in grants this week for health care organizations with increased operating costs due to the coronavirus.
> 
> *April 7: *The State Department announced an additional $225 million in health, humanitarian, and economic assistance to reduce the transmission of the coronavirus around the world.
> 
> *April 7: *As part of Project Airbridge, UPS and FEMA began shipments of 25 flights with more than three million pounds of medical supplies.
> 
> *April 7: *The Department of Transportation finalized a requirement that airlines who receive assistance under the CARES Act continue flights to destinations they were serving before the outbreak, ensuring commercial flights are available.
> 
> *April 7: *The EPA distributed over 1,100 N95 masks to the California Office of Emergency Services.
> 
> *April 8: *President Trump spoke to over 10,000 faith leaders & more than 3,000 state, local, and tribal officials to discuss the coronavirus response effort.
> 
> *April 8: *Secretary Pompeo announced that since January, over 50,000 Americans have been repatriated by 90 countries in over 480 flights.
> 
> *April 8: *Under the DPA, HHS announced a $646.7M contract with Philips to produce 2,500 ventilators for the Strategic National Stockpile by the end of May, and a total of 43,000 by December.
> 
> *April 8: *President Trump approved a major disaster declaration for Vermont related to the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> *April 8: *President Trump announced that a Project Airbridge shipment of protective gowns landed in Dallas, Texas.
> 
> *April 8: *President Trump announced that 10 drugs to potentially be used against the coronavirus are currently in clinical trial.
> 
> *April 8: *President Trump thanked Indian PM Modi for allowing a shipment of the life-saving drug hydroxychloroquine to be released to the U.S.
> 
> *April 8: *Vice President Pence announced:
> 
> 
> $98B in forgivable loans were disbursed through the Paycheck Protection Program
> 27,000 National Guard service members were activated across the country to assist in the coronavirus response
> *April 8: *The CDC issued new guidance for how essential and critical workers who have been exposed to the coronavirus can return to work, with precautions.
> 
> *April 8: *Four additional flights as part of Project Airbridge landed across the country, delivering PPE and other medical supplies.
> 
> *April 8: *Customs and Borders Protection announced with FEMA that it will detain shipments of PPE in order to keep critical medical supplies within the U.S. for domestic use.
> 
> *April 8: *HHS announced an agreement with DuPont and FedEx to rapidly manufacture and deliver 2.25M new Tyvek Protective Suits to the Strategic National Stockpile over the next five weeks.
> 
> *April 8: *HHS expanded telehealth services for Native Americans through The Indian Health Service.
> 
> *April 8: *HHS authorized pharmacists to order and administer coronavirus tests, further expanding the availability of testing.
> 
> *April 8: *HHS awarded $1.3B from the CARES Act to 1,387 health centers in all 50 states, 8 territories, and the District of Columbia to fight coronavirus.
> 
> *April 8: *CMS issued updated guidance based on CDC guidelines to protect patients and health care workers in hospitals from the coronavirus.
> 
> *April 8: *The USDA announced its approval of Arizona's & California’s request for food stamp recipients to purchase food online, allowing these recipients to purchase groceries for delivery.
> 
> *April 8: *The VA announced that it has begun using funding from the CARES Act to pay overtime, hire new staff, and purchase supplies including PPE, beds, and pharmaceuticals.
> 
> *April 9: *President Trump spoke with mental health advocates from across the country to discuss their work amid the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> *April 9: *President Trump approved major disaster declarations related to the coronavirus outbreak for:
> 
> 
> Alaska
> Idaho
> *April 9: *President Trump announced that 24 Project Airbridge flights have been completed to date, with an additional 49 flights scheduled.
> 
> *April 9: *President Trump announced that there are currently 19 potential coronavirus therapies being tested and another 26 potential therapies in active planning for clinical trials.
> 
> *April 9: *President Trump announced that, to date, over 2 million coronavirus tests have been completed.
> 
> *April 9: *Vice President Pence announced that $125B in Paycheck Protection Program forgivable loans has been approved to date.
> 
> *April 9: *Vice President Pence announced that a total of 29,000 National Guard service members have been activated across the country to assist in the coronavirus response.
> 
> *April 9: *Vice President Pence announced that to date 4,100 military medical personnel have been deployed to New York, New Jersey, and Connecticut.
> 
> *April 9: *The Treasury Department announced that it extended over 300 tax filing, payment, and administrative deadlines to give relief to taxpayers.
> 
> *April 9: *Working with the Treasury Department, the Federal Reserve announced new lending programs providing up to $2.3T in loans to businesses and state & local governments.
> 
> *April 9: *HHS announced it would relax enforcement of HIPPAA for pharmacies and other organizations that are working at coronavirus testing sites, helping these groups focus on testing.
> 
> *April 9: *Secretary of Education DeVos announced that $6.3B in CARES Act funding will be immediately distributed to colleges and universities to provide cash grants to students affected by the coronavirus.
> 
> *April 9: *Secretary of Education DeVos announced that $6.3B in CARES Act funding will be immediately distributed to colleges and universities to provide cash grants to students affected by the coronavirus
> 
> *April 9: *The EPA announced that more than 11,500 pieces of PPE have been transferred to FEMA, which will be later transferred to state and local agencies across New England combating the coronavirus.
> 
> *April 9: *The USDA launched the Pandemic Electronic Benefit Transfer (EBT) Program in Michigan, which will help feed children eligible for USDA school lunch programs who are now home during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> *April 9: *The USDA announced relief for farmers across the country by giving borrowers 12 months to repay marketing assistance loans (MAL), helping protect farmers from being forced to sell crops to make loan payments.
> 
> *April 9*: CMS temporarily suspended a number of regulations so that hospitals, clinics, and other health care providers can book the number of staff to confront the coronavirus
> 
> *April 10: *President Trump announced that 60 mask sterilization systems, with the ability to clean over 80,000 masks approximately 20 times, will be sent to 10 cities.
> 
> *April 10:  *President Trump spoke with Russian President Vladimir Putin to discuss the global coronavirus response and the global energy market.
> 
> *April 10: *President Trump announced that a field hospital in Seattle will be leaving, as Washington State’s coronavirus outbreak becomes more manageable.
> 
> *April 10: *President Trump announced that his administration is working to bring blood-based serology tests to market “as quickly as possible” so Americans can determine if they have had the coronavirus.
> 
> *April 10: *President Trump announced that he will be establishing an “Opening Our Country Council” with more details coming early next week.
> 
> *April 10: *President Trump signed a Presidential Memorandum to facilitate the supply of medical equipment and other humanitarian relief to Italy.
> 
> *April 10: *Dr. Fauci spoke to Arkansas Governor Asa Hutchinson and Wyoming Governor Mark Gordon to discuss coronavirus mitigation in those states.
> 
> *April 10*: Vice President Pence, CDC Director Redfield, & Surgeon General Adams spoke to over 400 leaders of the African American community, including Jesse Jackson, NAACP representatives, & the National Black Nurses Association to discuss the impact of the coronavirus.
> 
> *April 10*: Vice President Pence spoke to Colorado Governor Jared Polis about the specific needs of his state’s battle against the coronavirus.
> 
> *April 10: *Vice President Pence announced that more than 2.1M coronavirus tests have been completed to date.
> 
> *April 10: *Vice President Pence announced that:
> 
> 
> 29,600 National Guard Troops have been activated
> 4,700 active duty medical personnel have been deployed to nine states
> *April 10: *Vice President Pence announced that to date, 26 Project Airbridge flights have landed in the U.S. with PPE, with four flights scheduled to land today with 250,000 gowns and 25M pairs of gloves.
> 
> *April 10: *HHS began delivering $30B in relief funding to health care providers, part of the $100B allocated to health care providers by the CARES Act.
> 
> *April 10: *The FDA approved an emergency authorization for a blood purification device to treat coronavirus patients.
> 
> *April 10: *Transportation Secretary Elaine Chao announced $1B for Amtrak to continue rail service and respond to the spread of the coronavirus.
> 
> *April 10: *The Treasury Department launched a web portal to help Americans who did not file tax returns receive their coronavirus relief payments under the CARES Act.
> 
> *April 10: *The Treasury Department announced it will launch a new “get my payment” app where Americans can enter their direct deposit information to get coronavirus relief payments quicker.
> 
> *April 10: *The VA deployed medical staffers to New Orleans to help “surge” personnel in the area, which is currently being heavily impacted by the coronavirus.
> 
> *April 11: *President Trump approved a major disaster declaration for Wyoming related to the coronavirus outbreak, marking the first time in U.S. history a President has declared that a major disaster exists in all 50 states.
> 
> *April 11: *The DoD announced it is using The Defense Production Act to get the private sector to produce 39 million N95 masks within 90 days, a $133M investment.
> 
> *April 11: *Three Project Airbridge flights landed in Chicago, Illinois, delivering over 62 million gloves.
> 
> *April 11: *The Department of Justice announced it is monitoring state and local social distancing regulations to ensure religious organizations are not unfairly targeted.
> 
> *April 11:* The USDA added Florida & Idaho to the food stamp online pilot program, allowing food stamp recipients to purchase food online.
> 
> *April 11: *CMS expanded the requirements that private health insurers provide free coronavirus testing, saying that this includes anti-body testing and costs related to coronavirus testing, like emergency room or urgent care visits.
> 
> *April 12: *A deal brokered by President Trump was announced between The OPEC countries, Russia, and the U.S. to cut production and stabilize the oil market amid dual disruptions from coronavirus and the price war between Saudi Arabia & Russia.
> 
> *April 12: *The FDA issued an emergency authorization to devices from Advanced Sterilization Products, which can decontaminate approximately 4 million N95 respirators each day.
> 
> *April 12: *The FBI uncovered an international fraud scheme related to the attempted purchase of 39 million N95 masks by a Service Employees International Union Affiliate.
> 
> *April 13: *President Trump announced that new coronavirus infection rates remained “flat” over the weekend across the country.
> 
> *April 13: *President Trump announced that HHS is signing five new contracts for ventilators with GE, Hillrom, Medtronic, ResMed, & Vyaire, which will be added to the Strategic National Stockpile.
> 
> *April 13: *President Trump announced that nearly 3 million coronavirus tests have been completed, with roughly 150,000 new tests each day.
> 
> *April 13: *President Trump announced that multiple advisory committees, including a “faith leaders committee” will be formed to consult on the reopening of the country.
> 
> *April 13: *President Trump and Vice President Pence met with representatives from Abbott to discuss increasing the production of cartridges for Abbott’s rapid coronavirus test machines.
> 
> *April 13: *Vice President Pence and members of the Coronavirus Task Force led a conference call with 48 governors.
> 
> *April 13: *Vice President Pence announced that there are currently just under 7,000 ventilators in the Strategic National Stockpile, and that no one has been denied a ventilator who needed one.
> 
> *April 13: *Dr. Fauci participated in a meeting with members of the Congressional Black Caucus to discuss the impact of the coronavirus on the African American community.
> 
> *April 13: *Adm. Polowczyk announced that 37 Project Airbridge flights have been completed, with another 43 scheduled.
> 
> *April 13: *5 flights landed across the country carrying shipments of PPE as part of Project Airbridge.
> 
> *April 13: *The U.S. government now has 28 million doses of hydroxychloroquine stockpiled.
> 
> *April 13: *The Treasury Department announced that 80 million Americans will receive economic impact payments in their bank accounts within the week.
> 
> *April 13: *The Treasury Department launched a new web portal which will quickly deliver CARES Act funding to state, local, and tribal governments.
> 
> *April 13: *The Defense Department announced it was buying 60 Battelle decontamination systems which can sanitize 80,000 N95 respirators per day.
> 
> *April 13: *HUD announced new guidelines clarifying that borrowers of multifamily mortgages insured by HUD and FHA and renters have certain protections from eviction and foreclosure.
> 
> *April 13: *The Department of Justice and Federal Trade Commission announced that they will be enforcing antitrust laws against businesses that try to exploit the coronavirus outbreak to harm American workers.
> 
> *April 13: *The USDA released a “one-stop-shop” resource guide to help farmers, rural communities, and others know what resources and assistance are available to them as a response to the coronavirus.
> 
> *April 13: *The USDA approved Rhode Island’s request to join the Pandemic Electronic Benefit Transfer (EBT) Program, which will help feed children eligible for USDA school lunch programs who are now at home during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> *April 13: *The Department of Commerce and Census Bureau announced adjustments to the 2020 Census operational schedule to protect census workers and the American people during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> *April 13: *The VA announced a “dramatic” increase in virtual and tele-mental health appointments, a sign that veterans are still able to access care remotely during the coronavirus.
> 
> *April 13: *The DHS announced it had processed more than 271,000 travelers through enhanced screenings at airports as of April 12, referring nearly 1,500 to the CDC for further evaluation.
> 
> *April 14: *President Trump announced a halt in funding to the WHO while a review is conducted to assess its mistakes and mismanagement of the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> *April 14: *President Trump announced the Dynamic Ventilator Reserve, a public-private partnership to help hospitals with surplus loan them to hospitals in need.
> 
> *April 14: *President Trump met with health care executives to discuss the supply of ventilators.
> 
> *April 14: *President Trump announced the members of the Great American Economic Revival Industry Groups, who will advise the President on how to re-open the economy.
> 
> *April 14: *President Trump met with coronavirus survivors at the White House to discuss their treatment and condition.
> 
> *April 14: *President Trump spoke with French President Emmanuel Macron to discuss the global coronavirus response and the re-opening of the global economy.
> 
> *April 14: *President Trump extended an order for the federal government to cover the costs of all National Guard operations to states with recently approved disaster declarations.
> 
> *April 14: *HHS announced it was distributing the $3.5 billion in child care and development block grant funding included in the CARES act.
> 
> *April 14: *FEMA confirmed it send out 19.1 million doses of hydroxychloroquine to cities across the country.
> 
> *April 14: *More than 30,000 National Guard troops total have been activated to assist in the coronavirus response.
> 
> *April 14: *Two flights landed carrying 16 million gloves, 698,590 gowns, and 690 thermometers as part of Project Airbridge.
> 
> *April 14: *The Treasury Department announced that many of the nation’s major airlines, including American Airlines, Delta, JetBlue, and Southwest intend to participate in the Payroll Support Program, helping pay airline workers salaries and benefits.
> 
> *April 14: *The Transportation Department announced $10 billion in relief for America’s airports from the Trump Administration’s newly created CARES Act airport grant program.
> 
> *April 14: *The Department of Energy announced it is negotiating crude oil storage contracts totaling 23 million barrels to help US energy producers affected by lower demand.
> 
> *April 14: *The EPA announced that it has temporarily waived certain approvals for manufacturers producing disinfectants for use against the coronavirus.
> 
> *April 14: *The Department of Education Announced $3 billion in education block grants for states to help schools, students, and educators at all levels.
> 
> *April 14: *The VA announced it has made a total of 1,500 hospital beds around the country available to FEMA.
> 
> *April 14: *GM began mass production on an order of 30,000 Ventec ventilators, 600 ventilators are expected to be shipped this month and the full order will be completed by August.
> 
> *April 15: *President Trump announced that new guidelines for re-opening the country will be announced tomorrow, in consultation with governors and lawmakers.
> 
> *April 15: *President Trump announced that more than 3.3 million coronavirus tests have been completed.
> 
> *April 15: *President Trump announced that 44 Project Airbridge flights have delivered supplies to date.
> 
> *April 15: *HHS awarded $90 million to Ryan White HIV/AID Program recipients to combat coronavirus.
> 
> *April 15: *The Treasury Department launched the “Get My Payment” web app, allowing taxpayers to submit their direct deposit information online for their Coronavirus Economic Impact Payments.
> 
> *April 15: *The Treasury Department announced that supplemental security income recipients will receive their coronavirus relief payments as they would their SSI benefits, directly into their bank accounts or by debit cards or by check.
> 
> *April 15: *CMS announced Medicare will nearly double payments for “high-throughput” coronavirus tests, incentivizing health care providers to increase the supply and speed of testing.
> 
> *April 15: *The Department of Labor awarded more than $131 million in dislocated worker grants to help workers impacted by the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> *April 16: *President Trump announced new, phased “opening up America again” guidelines.
> 
> *April 16: *President Trump participated in a video conference with leaders of the G7 to discuss a coordinated response to coronavirus, including pooling data and research, preparations to re-open their economies, and the WHO’s response to the coronavirus.
> 
> *April 16: *President Trump spoke with Republican and Democrat members of the Opening Up America Again Congressional Group on the coronavirus response and efforts to re-open the economy.
> 
> *April 16: *President Trump held a “Thank God For Truckers” ceremony on the South Lawn to thank truckers for moving goods and ensuring a stable supply of food, medical equipment, and other supplies during the pandemic.
> 
> *April 16: *President Trump participated in a video conference with governors on opening up America again.
> 
> *April 16: *President Trump announced that 3.5 million coronavirus tests have been completed to date, the most of any country worldwide.
> 
> *April 16: *President Trump reiterated his request for an additional $250 billion to replenish the paycheck protection program to hep struggling small businesses.
> 
> *April 16: *President Trump announced that 4,000 community banks have participated in the paycheck protection program.
> 
> *April 16: *Under the DPA, HHS announced a $336 million contract with GE for 50,000 ventilators to be produced by July 13; in total, HHS has signed contracts for 41,000 ventilators by May and over 187,000 ventilators by the end of the year.
> 
> *April 16: *Secretary Mnuchin and Administrator Carranza urged Congress to provide additional funds to the paycheck protection program to help small businesses.
> 
> *April 16: *USAID announced that it committed nearly $508 million in emergency health, humanitarian, and economic aid around the world to help respond to the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> *April 16: *The FDA encouraged Americans who have recovered from coronavirus to donate their plasma for the development of new treatments and therapies.
> 
> *April 16: *OSHA issued an alert listing safety tips employers can follow to help keep manufacturing workers safe during the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> *April 17: *President Trump and Secretary Perdue announced a $19 billion relief package for ranchers and farmers impacted by the coronavirus.
> 
> *April 17: *President Trump approved a major disaster declaration for American Samoa related to the coronavirus outbreak, meaning major disaster declarations have been approved in all 50 states and in all US territories for the first time in history.
> 
> *April 17: *President Trump participated in a conversation with faith leaders to discuss the coronavirus response and “express his eagerness to get” houses of worship reopened as soon as possible.
> 
> *April 17: *President Trump spoke to President Andrés Manuel López Obrador of Mexico to discuss Mexico’s need for additional ventilators.
> 
> *April 17: *President Trump announced that 3.7 million coronavirus tests have been completed to date.
> 
> *April 17: *Vice President Pence announced that a total of 33,000 National Guard troops and 5,500 active duty servicemembers have been activated to date to assist in the coronavirus response.
> 
> *April 17: *Dr. Fauci participated in a call with the Senate Democrat Caucus to discuss the US coronavirus testing capacity.
> 
> *April 17: *CDC Director Redfield announced that 500 CDC staff are now embedded in state, local, and tribal health agencies across the country.
> 
> *April 17: *Dr. Birx announced that 47 states have the ability to perform at least 30 tests per month per 1,000 residents.
> 
> *April 17: *The NIH announced a new public-private partnership with over a dozen leading biopharmaceutical companies to speed up the development of coronavirus vaccines and therapies.
> 
> *April 17: *At the director of FEMA, GM announced that they delivered the first GM-Ventec ventilators to Chicagoland hospitals.
> 
> *April 17: *To support FEMA’s Project Airbridge, UPS announced it would add over 200 flights in April.
> 
> *April 17: *The Treasury Department and VA announced that veterans who had not filed tax returns would automatically receive economic impact payments without additional paperwork.
> 
> *April 17: *The DOJ filed an injunction to halt the online sale of a supposed “miracle” treatment for the coronavirus which is “unapproved, unproven, and potentially dangerous”.
> 
> *April 17: *The DOI announced it will continue to allow public access to parks.
> 
> *April 17: *The USDA added Washington, DC and North Carolina to the SNAP online pilot program, allowing food stamp recipients to purchase food online and for delivery.
> 
> *April 17: *The USDA approved the Pandemic Electronic Benefit Transfer for North Carolina and Massachusetts, which will help feed children eligible for USDA school lunch programs who are now at home during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> *April 18: *President Trump announced that over 4 million coronavirus tests have been completed to date, double the number of tests done by any other country.
> 
> *April 18: *President Trump announced that 1.6 million small businesses have participated in the paycheck protection program and reiterated his request that Congress replenish funding for the program.
> 
> *April 18: *President Trump offered to send ventilators to Iran, if the Iranian government accepted the assistance.
> 
> *April 18: *President Trump consulted with FEMA and military officials about the coronavirus response.
> 
> *April 18: *President Trump spoke to the leaders of Poland, South Korea, and Bahrain about the global response to the coronavirus.
> 
> *April 18: *The USDA added West Virginia to the SNAP online pilot program, allowing food stamp recipients to purchase food online and for delivery.
> 
> *April 19: *President Trump announced that 4.18 million coronavirus tests have been completed to date – more tests than France, The U.K., South Korea, Japan, Singapore, India, Austria, Australia, Sweden, and Canada combined.
> 
> *April 19: *President Trump announced his administration is working on using the DPA to increase the production of testing swabs.
> 
> *April 19: *President Trump participated in a call with Republican senators on opening up America again.
> 
> *April 19: *64 Project Airbridge flights have been completed to date carrying over 600 million pieces of gloves, gowns, and other PPE, with 50 additional flights scheduled in the future.
> 
> *April 19: *CMS Administrator Verma announced new requirements for nursing homes to report outbreaks of coronavirus to patients, patients’ families, and the CDC.
> 
> *April 19: *President Trump held calls with the head of the Eastern Orthodox Church Archbishop Bartholomew I, Turkish President Erdogan, and President of the Philippines Rodrigo Duterte about the response to the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> *April 20: *President Trump announced that HHS has distributed the $30 billion in relief funding to health care providers under the CARES act.
> 
> *April 20: *President Trump announced that there are currently 72 active trials for coronavirus therapies, with 211 additional therapies in the planning stages for active trials.
> 
> *April 20: *Vice President Pence and members of the coronavirus task force spoke to all 50 state governors and provided each with a list of labs with additional testing capacity in their respective states.
> 
> *April 20: *Chief of the Army Corps of Engineers Gen. Todd Semonite announced that USACE has, to date, executed the construction of 32 facilities across the country, creating approximately 16,000 more beds.
> 
> *April 20: *The Trump Administration announced its helping increase testing swab production by 30M per month - assisting an Ohio manufacturer to convert production lines to produce 10M swabs a month & using the DPA to help Puritan Medical Products produce 20M testing swabs a month.
> 
> *April 20: *CMS Deputy Administrator and CMMI Director Brad Smith announced that 650,000 infrared thermometers have been secured by the federal government in anticipation of future demand for these devices as states re-open.
> 
> *April 20: *Vice President Pence and Dr. Birx visited FEMA HQ and thanked FEMA staff for their hard work.
> 
> *April 20: *Vice President Pence announced that all DoD and federal labs will be made available for states to use in order to increase testing capacity.
> 
> *April 20: *Vice President Pence and Adm. Giroir announced that current testing capacity means that all 50 states are “ready right now to enter phase one” if they meet other criteria of the President’s opening up America guidelines.
> 
> *April 20: *HHS announced a partnership with Oracle and their donation of a therapeutic learning system, an online platform designed for collecting crowd-sourced data on potential coronavirus therapies.
> 
> *April 20: *Vice President Pence announced that the CDC is deploying teams of 10-12 experts to all states and territories to assist in contact tracing.
> 
> *April 20: *HHS’ substance abuse and mental health services administration (SAMHSA) announced $110 million in emergency grants for those suffering from mental illness and substance abuse amid the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> *April 20: *The Defense Department announced the hospital ship the USNS Comfort has started admitting patients from New Jersey.
> 
> *April 20: *The Defense Department announced the US will be providing humanitarian support and relief to Italy, including transportation, supplies, and telemedicine.
> 
> *April 20: *The EPA announced expanded research efforts into the coronavirus’ impact on the environment and human health.
> 
> *April 20: *The VA announced it acquired a 470,000 sq. ft. facility in Texas to help provide overflow bed capacity to treat coronavirus cases, which will eventually serve as an outpatients and specialty care clinic for veterans.
> 
> *April 20: *Acting DHS Secretary Wolf announced that US, Canada, and Mexico had extended non-essential travel restrictions for an additional 30 days.
> 
> *April 20: *The Justice Department announced it cleared antitrust barriers which could have blocked the drug distribution company AmerisourceBergen from distributing medicine and supplies as part of the coronavirus response, including hydroxychloroquine.
> 
> *April 20: *The USDA approved Arizona and Illinois to join the pandemic EBT program, which will help feed children eligible for USDA school lunch programs in these states who are now at home during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> *April 20: *CMS announced it is incentivizing Medicare health care providers to report more coronavirus data to help treat and fight the spread of the disease.
> 
> *April 21: *After negotiations with the Trump Administration, the Senate passed the Paycheck Protection Program and Health Care Enhancement Act, which includes an additional $382B for the PPP, $75B for hospitals, and $25B for coronavirus testing efforts.
> 
> *April 21: *President Trump announced that 20 states announced plans to enter phase one of the opening up America again guidelines.
> 
> *April 21: *President Trump officially announced plans to suspend immigration, with certain exceptions, for 60 days.
> 
> *April 21: *President Trump met with Governor Cuomo at the White House to discuss coronavirus testing.
> 
> *April 21: *President Trump announced that the FDA has now authorized more than 50 coronavirus diagnostic tests and four antibody tests.
> 
> *April 21: *HHS announced $995 million in CARES Act grants for older adults and the disabled.
> 
> *April 21: *FEMA approved nearly $5 million for BiPAP breathing machines for Pennsylvania.
> 
> *April 21: *The FDA issued an emergency approval for the first coronavirus test where a sample can be collected at home.
> 
> *April 21: *The State Department announced it is coordinating international humanitarian assistance with pacific nations including Australia, New Zealand, Japan, and Taiwan.
> 
> *April 21: *The USDA announced that states of Kentucky, Missouri, and Texas have been added to the SNAP online program, allowing food stamp recipients to purchase food online.
> 
> *April 21: *Education Secretary DeVos announced an additional $6.2 billion in grants is available for universities to continue providing educational services during the outbreak, such as distance and remote learning programs.
> 
> *April 22*: President Trump signed a Presidential Proclamation suspending immigration in the U.S. for 60 days due to “the impact of foreign workers on the United States labor market, particularly in an environment of high domestic unemployment’.
> 
> *April 22*: President Trump urged the House of Representatives to pass the Senate-backed Paycheck Protection Program and Health Care Enhancement Act without delay.
> 
> *April 22*: President Trump directed the Opportunity & Revitalization Council to focus on supporting underserved communities impacted by the coronavirus, including Black and Hispanic communities.
> 
> *April 22*: President Trump announced the Administration has to date directed more than $7 billion in funding towards coronavirus treatments, diagnostics, and therapies.
> 
> *April 22:* President Trump spoke to Governor Newsom about increasing testing capacity.
> 
> *April 22*: President Trump held calls with Pakistan’s PM Imran Khan and Amir Sheikh Tamim Bin Hamad Al Thani of Qatar about the global coronavirus response.
> 
> *April 22*: Vice President Pence held a call with over 340 state legislators from 43 states to discuss the response to coronavirus.
> 
> *April 22*: Vice President Pence announced that 5,500 active duty military personnel are currently deployed to assist in the coronavirus response, including 964 medical personnel in 17 hospitals in 7 states.
> 
> *April 22*: Vice President Pence announced that the VA has been deploying teams of VA personnel to assist nursing homes in some states.
> 
> *April 22*: HHS awarded nearly $165 million in funding to fight the coronavirus in rural communities, providing CARES Act funding to 1,779 small rural hospitals and 14 HRSA-Funded telehealth resource centers.
> 
> *April 22*: HHS announced an additional $20 billion in CARES Act funding for health care providers would be disbursed this week.
> 
> *April 22*: FEMA Announced $36.5 million in expedited funding to the city and county of Denver, Colorado in response to the coronavirus.
> 
> *April 22: *FEMA published a final rule defining certain PPE as ”scarce” to combat hoarding and price gouging of these materials.
> 
> *April 22: *The Justice Department announced federal law enforcement officials had successfully disrupted hundreds of online coronavirus scam websites.
> 
> *April 22: *The USDA announced it has successfully increased monthly SNAP benefits by 40% during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> *April 22: *USDA approved Alabama for the Pandemic EBT Program, which will help feed children eligible for USDA school lunch programs who are now at home during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> *April 22: *Secretary DeVos called on wealthy universities to reject taxpayer coronavirus funds and on Congress to change the eligibility put forth by the CARES Act.
> 
> *April 23: *President Trump held calls with United Arab Emirates Crown Prince Mohammed Bin Zayed, South Africa President Cyril Ramaphosa, Kenyan President Uhuru Kenyatta, and Colombian President Ivan Duque about the response to the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> *April 23: *President Trump announced that to date 750 million pieces of PPE have been delivered to the US through Project Airbridge.
> 
> *April 23: *Vice President Pence participated in a conference call with Secretary Carson to discuss refocusing the White House Opportunity and Revitalization Council on the needs of Hispanic and Black communities impacted by the coronavirus.
> 
> *April 23: *Vice President Pence announced that since the release of the Trump Administration’s Opening Up America Again guidelines, 16 states have issued formal re-opening plans.
> 
> *April 23: *Acting DHS Undersecretary for Science & Technology William Bryan announced findings of a study indicating that heat, humidity, and UV rays can slow and kill the coronavirus.
> 
> *April 23: *HHS announced $631 million in CARES Act funding for public health departments across the country for testing, contact tracing, and containment of the coronavirus.
> 
> *April 23: *HHS awarded nearly $5 million to poison control centers across the country which are seeing increased calls during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> *April 23: *CMS released a new telehealth toolkit to accelerate state us of telehealth in Medicaid and CHIP during the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> *April 23: *The USDA approved Wisconsin for the Pandemic EBT Program, which will help feed children eligible for USDA school lunch programs who are now at home during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> *April 23: *The EPA announced that it blocked the importation of “a significant number of shipments” of illegal and untested “virus shut out” products that were being shipped into California airports.
> 
> *April 24: *President Trump signed the Paycheck Protection Program and Health Care Enhancement Act into law, providing $321B in new funding for the PPP, $75B for health care providers, and $25B for coronavirus testing.
> 
> *April 24: *President Trump held calls with the Indonesian President, Ecuadorian President, El Salvadorian President, and Honduran President about the response to the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> *April 24: *Vice President Pence announced to date 5.1 million coronavirus tests have been completed.
> 
> *April 24: *Vice President Pence announced that over 35,000 National Guard troops and 5,000 active duty military personnel in 10 states remain active to assist in the coronavirus response.
> 
> *April 24: *Vice President Pence & members of the coronavirus held a conference call with Governors to discuss increasing testing capacity.
> 
> *April 24: *FDA Administrator Dr. Hahn announced the FDA granted emergency approvals to 63 coronavirus diagnostic and serological tests to date.
> 
> *April 24: *Administrator Carranza & Secretary Mnuchin announced that the FBA will resume accepting PPP loans on Monday, April 27.
> 
> *April 24: *Secretary of Labor Scalia participated in a virtual G20 Labor & Employment Ministers meeting to discuss the response to the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> *April 24: *The VA announced that hiring has increased 37% during the first 2 weeks of April, as the agency surges staff to fight the coronavirus.
> 
> *April 24: *The DOJ obtained an injunction prohibiting a Dallas health center from fraudulently promoting “ozone therapy” as a legitimate COVID-19 treatment.
> 
> *April 24: *USDA approved California & Connecticut for the Pandemic EBT Program, which will help feed children eligible for USDA school lunch programs who are now at home during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> *April 24: *The USDA announced Vermont was added to the SNAP online program, allowing food stamp recipients to purchase food online.
> 
> Should I continue?
Click to expand...

We have over 200,000, and counting, dead. Impeached Trump failed America.


----------



## playtime

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> charwin95:  I hate Trump. I hate him, I hate him I hate him.  {stomps feet, holds breath}  I hate him.  I hate him.  I HATE Trump, I hate him.  {punches a wall, kicks his cat} I hate Trump, I hate him I hate him I hate him.
> 
> How's the tantrum going?   Doesn't look like it's going well.   BTW, eventually holding your breath you'd just pass out and start breathing again.  You're welcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you done? Well my dear. Tell me what is there to like Trump? The most disgusting, dishonest, corrupted, liar, racist,  incompetent president ever. Total disgraceful, Immoral, unethical.
> 
> Tell me. Despite how awful is this lousy president. Why do you still support him or love him?
> This country deserves better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because:
> 
> View attachment 393042
> 
> ^^^  THAT  ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the Marxist party, that's rich.   You're the one I have to be afraid of
Click to expand...


me?  lol ... i'm a hippy peacenic unless my family is threatened; then all bets are off.

oh & you are certifiable.


----------



## playtime

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is highly recommended by the doctors, hospitals, scientists and experts. Who are you and what is your qualifications to dispute them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just six months ago the same ones said not to wear masks because they don't work and can be dangerous.  Were they lying then or now?
> 
> And wow, what a lying douche.  You say things all the time that you are CLEARLY not an expert in.  Clearly most of the time you don't have a clue what you are talking about, yet you never shut up about it.   Go fuck yourself, bitch.  That's total bull shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wasn't a matter of lying. 6 months ago, the scientific evidence was just starting to show what was involved considering that covid 19 is a new virus.
> 
> science evolves.
> 
> 6 months ago, the thought was that the disease was both a respiratory & tactile one.
> although, it's still recommended that common surfaces be disinfected frequently -  no longer does one need to disinfect groceries.
> 
> ^ so, that wasn't a lie either.
> 
> now, unfortunetly - it seems evolving science is suggesting that this virus might be vascular as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mask technology did not change in six months, dumb ass
Click to expand...


fauci explained why he did what he did in re: to masks.  

cause donny didn't replenish the stockpile in the 3 fucking years he could have AND sent off 17 TONS of PPE to china, making states compete for precious supplies for their workers.  & he STILL hasn't enacted the DPA...

he is committing genocide thru policy dumbfuck & you sound as bad as ms lindsey with all the cheerleading you do.


----------



## playtime

colfax_m said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how everyone in the country knew what was going on with Covid and yet Democrats claim they didn't.  They were poor dumb suckers.
> 
> Just like with Iraq.  The big lie of the Iraq war was Democrats saying they were lied to.  They're running the same play again with covid ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, tramp kept it to himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually he didn't.  And "tramp?"  What are you, eight?  Is that really supposed to bother anyone?
> 
> You can't seriously be so stupid as to believe Trump prevented you from knowing what was going on in the United States all spring.  No one could be that stupid.
> 
> It's the most bizarre argument of leftists.  You're stupid, you're dumb as shit.   Republicans tell you something and you believe every word every time and don't question ANYTHING.
> 
> And that's YOUR story about YOURSELF.  You're dumb as shit.  Who thinks that's a good argument?  I mean seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tramp kept it to himself and he never told us, the public and he doesn't talk to democrats , remember. They are all stupid and fake and should be all locked up, in tramps reality.
> 
> *He purposely played it down*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he should have panicked the nation, locked everything down, and generally ran around with his hair on fire eh?
> 
> I can only imagine what you people would have been saying then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False dilemma. A real leader can be honest without causing a panic.
Click to expand...


remember how the (R)s & FOX were royally freaking out because a couple people with ebola were in this country?  how many died?  

obama's administration learned a great deal from that & how to handle a pandemic -  they handled it so well, that they had a protocol actually written out for donny et al when they were peacefully transitioning & the incompetant asswipes threw it out.  they also dismantled the pandemic response teams that were supposta be on the front lines.

donny fucked up bigley & he will pay in november.


----------



## Faun

j-mac said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how everyone in the country knew what was going on with Covid and yet Democrats claim they didn't.  They were poor dumb suckers.
> 
> Just like with Iraq.  The big lie of the Iraq war was Democrats saying they were lied to.  They're running the same play again with covid ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, tramp kept it to himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually he didn't.  And "tramp?"  What are you, eight?  Is that really supposed to bother anyone?
> 
> You can't seriously be so stupid as to believe Trump prevented you from knowing what was going on in the United States all spring.  No one could be that stupid.
> 
> It's the most bizarre argument of leftists.  You're stupid, you're dumb as shit.   Republicans tell you something and you believe every word every time and don't question ANYTHING.
> 
> And that's YOUR story about YOURSELF.  You're dumb as shit.  Who thinks that's a good argument?  I mean seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tramp kept it to himself and he never told us, the public and he doesn't talk to democrats , remember. They are all stupid and fake and should be all locked up, in tramps reality.
> 
> *He purposely played it down*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he should have panicked the nation, locked everything down, and generally ran around with his hair on fire eh?
> 
> I can only imagine what you people would have been saying then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he knew it was by air, but didn't lock Europe down soon enough, Mar 17,  and the UK and Ireland were not in the ban,
> 
> and that is why NY was so hard hit.  Also on Feb 2 he did not fully lock down China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh for Christ sake! You people, including Biden were calling the China lockdown racist, and xenophobic. Then to make matters worse, Pelosi takes a tour of Chinatown in SF, touting how safe it was, when she knew differently...
> 
> NY was hit hard because Cuomo put those positive patients into the one place where it would do Maximum damage and you know it...But hey, as long as he could listen to himself drone on daily about it...Right?
> 
> Hey, I understand it is easy to use hindsight to quaterback this thing, problem is that we have Democrats on tape mocking, and duriding Trump for every action he took early on, and now you want to turn on that, and say it wasn't enough...Dispicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a long list of mostly untrue statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...You said that so it must be true right? What a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden never called travel restrictions racist and xenophobic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "
> 
> Biden campaign national press secretary TJ Ducklo had a disastrous interview with Fox News’s Bret Baier on Thursday in which Ducklo appeared to be as eminently unprepared as your typical Trump White House surrogate, and grew increasingly agitated as the segment progressed. After Baier played clips of two experts that Biden has relied upon downplaying the coronavirus in late January, Ducklo claimed that “the vice president was not against the travel ban” placed on China by President Trump on January 31. Baier pressed Ducklo on this point, repeatedly asking if Biden was for the travel restrictions. Ducklo refused to answer directly, instead saying that Biden was “not against” them and offering to send Baier “fact-checks.”
> 
> More interesting than Ducklo’s substandard performance was this offer. The day after Trump announced the travel restrictions on China, Biden tweeted that “We are in the midst of a crisis with the coronavirus. We need to lead the way with science — *not Donald Trump’s record of hysteria, xenophobia, and fear-mongering*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Biden Called Trump’s Travel Restrictions Xenophobic | National Review
> 
> 
> It strains credulity to argue that the criticism had nothing to do with those travel restrictions, regardless of what Ducklo’s precious fact-checks may say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nationalreview.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi went to Chinatown before any cases of community spread were known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, here is your problem with this argument....You wanted Trump to drop the hammer on travel, and restrict freedom of movement from day one. You wanted Trump to declare a mask mandate from day one. And all of this citing Trump's leadership.
> 
> While at the same time Democrats like Nancy were mocking what he was doing, and calling him the worst of names for doing it, and doing photo ops like Nancy with no social distancing, no masking in Chinatown....And then you want to say 'Well, Nancy had no idea'... Bull Shit! She's in the leadership of this nation, #3 in line to the Presidency in the even that the President or Vice President can not serve, SHE is the one in the seat....And she didn't know? Can you say derilect in her duty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NY was hit hard because cases streamed into the city from Europe and Iran where there were no travel restrictions and minimal screening which was totally ineffective at ports of entry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, Cuomo, and other Democrat Governors chided Trump, pounding their fists, and saying THEY were the decision makers for their states...At the same time demanding that Trump open the federal checkbook, then stay out of it....
> 
> Then they mandated that covid positive patients be admitted to nursing homes and assisted living facilities, are you kidding me? And that's Trump's fault?
> 
> I hope Cuomo is charged in the DOJ investigation into that...
Click to expand...

Your own link proves you're lying. Biden tweeted, _"We are in the midst of a crisis with the coronavirus. We need to lead the way with science — not Donald Trump’s record of hysteria, xenophobia, and fear-mongering. He is the worst possible person to lead our country through a global health emergency."_ He didn't say that was because of Impeached Trump blocking travel from China.


----------



## kaz

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is highly recommended by the doctors, hospitals, scientists and experts. Who are you and what is your qualifications to dispute them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just six months ago the same ones said not to wear masks because they don't work and can be dangerous.  Were they lying then or now?
> 
> And wow, what a lying douche.  You say things all the time that you are CLEARLY not an expert in.  Clearly most of the time you don't have a clue what you are talking about, yet you never shut up about it.   Go fuck yourself, bitch.  That's total bull shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wasn't a matter of lying. 6 months ago, the scientific evidence was just starting to show what was involved considering that covid 19 is a new virus.
> 
> science evolves.
> 
> 6 months ago, the thought was that the disease was both a respiratory & tactile one.
> although, it's still recommended that common surfaces be disinfected frequently -  no longer does one need to disinfect groceries.
> 
> ^ so, that wasn't a lie either.
> 
> now, unfortunetly - it seems evolving science is suggesting that this virus might be vascular as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mask technology did not change in six months, dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fauci explained why he did what he did in re: to masks.
> 
> cause donny didn't replenish the stockpile in the 3 fucking years he could have AND sent off 17 TONS of PPE to china, making states compete for precious supplies for their workers.  & he STILL hasn't enacted the DPA...
> 
> he is committing genocide thru policy dumbfuck & you sound as bad as ms lindsey with all the cheerleading you do.
Click to expand...


When Democrats lie, it's Trump's fault.  When doctor's lie, it's Trump's fault.

Grow the fuck up


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is highly recommended by the doctors, hospitals, scientists and experts. Who are you and what is your qualifications to dispute them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just six months ago the same ones said not to wear masks because they don't work and can be dangerous.  Were they lying then or now?
> 
> And wow, what a lying douche.  You say things all the time that you are CLEARLY not an expert in.  Clearly most of the time you don't have a clue what you are talking about, yet you never shut up about it.   Go fuck yourself, bitch.  That's total bull shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wasn't a matter of lying. 6 months ago, the scientific evidence was just starting to show what was involved considering that covid 19 is a new virus.
> 
> science evolves.
> 
> 6 months ago, the thought was that the disease was both a respiratory & tactile one.
> although, it's still recommended that common surfaces be disinfected frequently -  no longer does one need to disinfect groceries.
> 
> ^ so, that wasn't a lie either.
> 
> now, unfortunetly - it seems evolving science is suggesting that this virus might be vascular as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mask technology did not change in six months, dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fauci explained why he did what he did in re: to masks.
> 
> cause donny didn't replenish the stockpile in the 3 fucking years he could have AND sent off 17 TONS of PPE to china, making states compete for precious supplies for their workers.  & he STILL hasn't enacted the DPA...
> 
> he is committing genocide thru policy dumbfuck & you sound as bad as ms lindsey with all the cheerleading you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Democrats lie, it's Trump's fault.  When doctor's lie, it's Trump's fault.
> 
> Grow the fuck up
Click to expand...

Playtime troll got humiliated and had his ass handed to him on a platter by you.lol before this post of yours that was two farts in a row from him.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Penelope said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how everyone in the country knew what was going on with Covid and yet Democrats claim they didn't.  They were poor dumb suckers.
> 
> Just like with Iraq.  The big lie of the Iraq war was Democrats saying they were lied to.  They're running the same play again with covid ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, tramp kept it to himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually he didn't.  And "tramp?"  What are you, eight?  Is that really supposed to bother anyone?
> 
> You can't seriously be so stupid as to believe Trump prevented you from knowing what was going on in the United States all spring.  No one could be that stupid.
> 
> It's the most bizarre argument of leftists.  You're stupid, you're dumb as shit.   Republicans tell you something and you believe every word every time and don't question ANYTHING.
> 
> And that's YOUR story about YOURSELF.  You're dumb as shit.  Who thinks that's a good argument?  I mean seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tramp kept it to himself and he never told us, the public and he doesn't talk to democrats , remember. They are all stupid and fake and should be all locked up, in tramps reality.
> 
> *He purposely played it down*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwww, Democrats are just poor, naïve, lemmings who believe anything you are told.  That's your own story.   You have no ability to reason or discern for yourself, you need things broken down and explained to you.
> 
> So your own story is that you're WAY to green to deal with the Russians or the Chinese.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll bite.  Where are you going with this that somehow you being total saps and wet behind the ears means anyone things you are capable of running the government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need your head examined.  Tramp squealed on himself.
Click to expand...

You troll who loves the murder of women and children by the clintons,are in no position to be telling anybody here they need to have their head examined


----------



## playtime

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is highly recommended by the doctors, hospitals, scientists and experts. Who are you and what is your qualifications to dispute them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just six months ago the same ones said not to wear masks because they don't work and can be dangerous.  Were they lying then or now?
> 
> And wow, what a lying douche.  You say things all the time that you are CLEARLY not an expert in.  Clearly most of the time you don't have a clue what you are talking about, yet you never shut up about it.   Go fuck yourself, bitch.  That's total bull shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wasn't a matter of lying. 6 months ago, the scientific evidence was just starting to show what was involved considering that covid 19 is a new virus.
> 
> science evolves.
> 
> 6 months ago, the thought was that the disease was both a respiratory & tactile one.
> although, it's still recommended that common surfaces be disinfected frequently -  no longer does one need to disinfect groceries.
> 
> ^ so, that wasn't a lie either.
> 
> now, unfortunetly - it seems evolving science is suggesting that this virus might be vascular as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mask technology did not change in six months, dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fauci explained why he did what he did in re: to masks.
> 
> cause donny didn't replenish the stockpile in the 3 fucking years he could have AND sent off 17 TONS of PPE to china, making states compete for precious supplies for their workers.  & he STILL hasn't enacted the DPA...
> 
> he is committing genocide thru policy dumbfuck & you sound as bad as ms lindsey with all the cheerleading you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Democrats lie, it's Trump's fault.  When doctor's lie, it's Trump's fault.
> 
> Grow the fuck up
Click to expand...


take yer head out from donny's colon.


----------



## playtime

LA RAM FAN said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is highly recommended by the doctors, hospitals, scientists and experts. Who are you and what is your qualifications to dispute them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just six months ago the same ones said not to wear masks because they don't work and can be dangerous.  Were they lying then or now?
> 
> And wow, what a lying douche.  You say things all the time that you are CLEARLY not an expert in.  Clearly most of the time you don't have a clue what you are talking about, yet you never shut up about it.   Go fuck yourself, bitch.  That's total bull shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wasn't a matter of lying. 6 months ago, the scientific evidence was just starting to show what was involved considering that covid 19 is a new virus.
> 
> science evolves.
> 
> 6 months ago, the thought was that the disease was both a respiratory & tactile one.
> although, it's still recommended that common surfaces be disinfected frequently -  no longer does one need to disinfect groceries.
> 
> ^ so, that wasn't a lie either.
> 
> now, unfortunetly - it seems evolving science is suggesting that this virus might be vascular as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mask technology did not change in six months, dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fauci explained why he did what he did in re: to masks.
> 
> cause donny didn't replenish the stockpile in the 3 fucking years he could have AND sent off 17 TONS of PPE to china, making states compete for precious supplies for their workers.  & he STILL hasn't enacted the DPA...
> 
> he is committing genocide thru policy dumbfuck & you sound as bad as ms lindsey with all the cheerleading you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Democrats lie, it's Trump's fault.  When doctor's lie, it's Trump's fault.
> 
> Grow the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playtime troll got humiliated and had his ass handed to him on a platter by you.lol before this post of yours that was two farts in a row from him.lol
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> charwin95:  I hate Trump. I hate him, I hate him I hate him.  {stomps feet, holds breath}  I hate him.  I hate him.  I HATE Trump, I hate him.  {punches a wall, kicks his cat} I hate Trump, I hate him I hate him I hate him.
> 
> How's the tantrum going?   Doesn't look like it's going well.   BTW, eventually holding your breath you'd just pass out and start breathing again.  You're welcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you done? Well my dear. Tell me what is there to like Trump? The most disgusting, dishonest, corrupted, liar, racist,  incompetent president ever. Total disgraceful, Immoral, unethical.
> 
> Tell me. Despite how awful is this lousy president. Why do you still support him or love him?
> This country deserves better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because:
> 
> View attachment 393042
> 
> ^^^  THAT  ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the Marxist party, that's rich.   You're the one I have to be afraid of
Click to expand...

 People like penny pooper and playtime  are indeed the ones we have to be afraid of the fact they indeed are the Marxist party.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

playtime said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is highly recommended by the doctors, hospitals, scientists and experts. Who are you and what is your qualifications to dispute them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just six months ago the same ones said not to wear masks because they don't work and can be dangerous.  Were they lying then or now?
> 
> And wow, what a lying douche.  You say things all the time that you are CLEARLY not an expert in.  Clearly most of the time you don't have a clue what you are talking about, yet you never shut up about it.   Go fuck yourself, bitch.  That's total bull shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wasn't a matter of lying. 6 months ago, the scientific evidence was just starting to show what was involved considering that covid 19 is a new virus.
> 
> science evolves.
> 
> 6 months ago, the thought was that the disease was both a respiratory & tactile one.
> although, it's still recommended that common surfaces be disinfected frequently -  no longer does one need to disinfect groceries.
> 
> ^ so, that wasn't a lie either.
> 
> now, unfortunetly - it seems evolving science is suggesting that this virus might be vascular as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mask technology did not change in six months, dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fauci explained why he did what he did in re: to masks.
> 
> cause donny didn't replenish the stockpile in the 3 fucking years he could have AND sent off 17 TONS of PPE to china, making states compete for precious supplies for their workers.  & he STILL hasn't enacted the DPA...
> 
> he is committing genocide thru policy dumbfuck & you sound as bad as ms lindsey with all the cheerleading you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Democrats lie, it's Trump's fault.  When doctor's lie, it's Trump's fault.
> 
> Grow the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playtime troll got humiliated and had his ass handed to him on a platter by you.lol before this post of yours that was two farts in a row from him.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 393299
Click to expand...

Actually it was three farts from you instead of two,and now you just farted twice again,you have the same farting problem penny op dies.lol hee hee


----------



## playtime

LA RAM FAN said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is highly recommended by the doctors, hospitals, scientists and experts. Who are you and what is your qualifications to dispute them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just six months ago the same ones said not to wear masks because they don't work and can be dangerous.  Were they lying then or now?
> 
> And wow, what a lying douche.  You say things all the time that you are CLEARLY not an expert in.  Clearly most of the time you don't have a clue what you are talking about, yet you never shut up about it.   Go fuck yourself, bitch.  That's total bull shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wasn't a matter of lying. 6 months ago, the scientific evidence was just starting to show what was involved considering that covid 19 is a new virus.
> 
> science evolves.
> 
> 6 months ago, the thought was that the disease was both a respiratory & tactile one.
> although, it's still recommended that common surfaces be disinfected frequently -  no longer does one need to disinfect groceries.
> 
> ^ so, that wasn't a lie either.
> 
> now, unfortunetly - it seems evolving science is suggesting that this virus might be vascular as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mask technology did not change in six months, dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fauci explained why he did what he did in re: to masks.
> 
> cause donny didn't replenish the stockpile in the 3 fucking years he could have AND sent off 17 TONS of PPE to china, making states compete for precious supplies for their workers.  & he STILL hasn't enacted the DPA...
> 
> he is committing genocide thru policy dumbfuck & you sound as bad as ms lindsey with all the cheerleading you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Democrats lie, it's Trump's fault.  When doctor's lie, it's Trump's fault.
> 
> Grow the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playtime troll got humiliated and had his ass handed to him on a platter by you.lol before this post of yours that was two farts in a row from him.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 393299
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was three farts from you instead of two,and now you just farted twice again,you have the same farting problem penny op dies.lol hee hee
Click to expand...


you suck as a troll.  don't quit yer day job.


----------



## kaz

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is highly recommended by the doctors, hospitals, scientists and experts. Who are you and what is your qualifications to dispute them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just six months ago the same ones said not to wear masks because they don't work and can be dangerous.  Were they lying then or now?
> 
> And wow, what a lying douche.  You say things all the time that you are CLEARLY not an expert in.  Clearly most of the time you don't have a clue what you are talking about, yet you never shut up about it.   Go fuck yourself, bitch.  That's total bull shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wasn't a matter of lying. 6 months ago, the scientific evidence was just starting to show what was involved considering that covid 19 is a new virus.
> 
> science evolves.
> 
> 6 months ago, the thought was that the disease was both a respiratory & tactile one.
> although, it's still recommended that common surfaces be disinfected frequently -  no longer does one need to disinfect groceries.
> 
> ^ so, that wasn't a lie either.
> 
> now, unfortunetly - it seems evolving science is suggesting that this virus might be vascular as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mask technology did not change in six months, dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fauci explained why he did what he did in re: to masks.
> 
> cause donny didn't replenish the stockpile in the 3 fucking years he could have AND sent off 17 TONS of PPE to china, making states compete for precious supplies for their workers.  & he STILL hasn't enacted the DPA...
> 
> he is committing genocide thru policy dumbfuck & you sound as bad as ms lindsey with all the cheerleading you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Democrats lie, it's Trump's fault.  When doctor's lie, it's Trump's fault.
> 
> Grow the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> take yer head out from donny's colon.
Click to expand...


That actually sounds good to you, doesn't it?  Same basic insult as every other Democrat as well as every locker room zit faced teenager.   That's not even a B game


----------



## kaz

playtime said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is highly recommended by the doctors, hospitals, scientists and experts. Who are you and what is your qualifications to dispute them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just six months ago the same ones said not to wear masks because they don't work and can be dangerous.  Were they lying then or now?
> 
> And wow, what a lying douche.  You say things all the time that you are CLEARLY not an expert in.  Clearly most of the time you don't have a clue what you are talking about, yet you never shut up about it.   Go fuck yourself, bitch.  That's total bull shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wasn't a matter of lying. 6 months ago, the scientific evidence was just starting to show what was involved considering that covid 19 is a new virus.
> 
> science evolves.
> 
> 6 months ago, the thought was that the disease was both a respiratory & tactile one.
> although, it's still recommended that common surfaces be disinfected frequently -  no longer does one need to disinfect groceries.
> 
> ^ so, that wasn't a lie either.
> 
> now, unfortunetly - it seems evolving science is suggesting that this virus might be vascular as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mask technology did not change in six months, dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fauci explained why he did what he did in re: to masks.
> 
> cause donny didn't replenish the stockpile in the 3 fucking years he could have AND sent off 17 TONS of PPE to china, making states compete for precious supplies for their workers.  & he STILL hasn't enacted the DPA...
> 
> he is committing genocide thru policy dumbfuck & you sound as bad as ms lindsey with all the cheerleading you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Democrats lie, it's Trump's fault.  When doctor's lie, it's Trump's fault.
> 
> Grow the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playtime troll got humiliated and had his ass handed to him on a platter by you.lol before this post of yours that was two farts in a row from him.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 393299
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was three farts from you instead of two,and now you just farted twice again,you have the same farting problem penny op dies.lol hee hee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you suck as a troll.  don't quit yer day job.
Click to expand...


Since you're copying me now, the line is "Don't quit your day job, Don Rickles


----------



## j-mac

Faun said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how everyone in the country knew what was going on with Covid and yet Democrats claim they didn't.  They were poor dumb suckers.
> 
> Just like with Iraq.  The big lie of the Iraq war was Democrats saying they were lied to.  They're running the same play again with covid ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, tramp kept it to himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually he didn't.  And "tramp?"  What are you, eight?  Is that really supposed to bother anyone?
> 
> You can't seriously be so stupid as to believe Trump prevented you from knowing what was going on in the United States all spring.  No one could be that stupid.
> 
> It's the most bizarre argument of leftists.  You're stupid, you're dumb as shit.   Republicans tell you something and you believe every word every time and don't question ANYTHING.
> 
> And that's YOUR story about YOURSELF.  You're dumb as shit.  Who thinks that's a good argument?  I mean seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tramp kept it to himself and he never told us, the public and he doesn't talk to democrats , remember. They are all stupid and fake and should be all locked up, in tramps reality.
> 
> *He purposely played it down*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he should have panicked the nation, locked everything down, and generally ran around with his hair on fire eh?
> 
> I can only imagine what you people would have been saying then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he knew it was by air, but didn't lock Europe down soon enough, Mar 17,  and the UK and Ireland were not in the ban,
> 
> and that is why NY was so hard hit.  Also on Feb 2 he did not fully lock down China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh for Christ sake! You people, including Biden were calling the China lockdown racist, and xenophobic. Then to make matters worse, Pelosi takes a tour of Chinatown in SF, touting how safe it was, when she knew differently...
> 
> NY was hit hard because Cuomo put those positive patients into the one place where it would do Maximum damage and you know it...But hey, as long as he could listen to himself drone on daily about it...Right?
> 
> Hey, I understand it is easy to use hindsight to quaterback this thing, problem is that we have Democrats on tape mocking, and duriding Trump for every action he took early on, and now you want to turn on that, and say it wasn't enough...Dispicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a long list of mostly untrue statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...You said that so it must be true right? What a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden never called travel restrictions racist and xenophobic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "
> 
> Biden campaign national press secretary TJ Ducklo had a disastrous interview with Fox News’s Bret Baier on Thursday in which Ducklo appeared to be as eminently unprepared as your typical Trump White House surrogate, and grew increasingly agitated as the segment progressed. After Baier played clips of two experts that Biden has relied upon downplaying the coronavirus in late January, Ducklo claimed that “the vice president was not against the travel ban” placed on China by President Trump on January 31. Baier pressed Ducklo on this point, repeatedly asking if Biden was for the travel restrictions. Ducklo refused to answer directly, instead saying that Biden was “not against” them and offering to send Baier “fact-checks.”
> 
> More interesting than Ducklo’s substandard performance was this offer. The day after Trump announced the travel restrictions on China, Biden tweeted that “We are in the midst of a crisis with the coronavirus. We need to lead the way with science — *not Donald Trump’s record of hysteria, xenophobia, and fear-mongering*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Biden Called Trump’s Travel Restrictions Xenophobic | National Review
> 
> 
> It strains credulity to argue that the criticism had nothing to do with those travel restrictions, regardless of what Ducklo’s precious fact-checks may say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nationalreview.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi went to Chinatown before any cases of community spread were known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, here is your problem with this argument....You wanted Trump to drop the hammer on travel, and restrict freedom of movement from day one. You wanted Trump to declare a mask mandate from day one. And all of this citing Trump's leadership.
> 
> While at the same time Democrats like Nancy were mocking what he was doing, and calling him the worst of names for doing it, and doing photo ops like Nancy with no social distancing, no masking in Chinatown....And then you want to say 'Well, Nancy had no idea'... Bull Shit! She's in the leadership of this nation, #3 in line to the Presidency in the even that the President or Vice President can not serve, SHE is the one in the seat....And she didn't know? Can you say derilect in her duty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NY was hit hard because cases streamed into the city from Europe and Iran where there were no travel restrictions and minimal screening which was totally ineffective at ports of entry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, Cuomo, and other Democrat Governors chided Trump, pounding their fists, and saying THEY were the decision makers for their states...At the same time demanding that Trump open the federal checkbook, then stay out of it....
> 
> Then they mandated that covid positive patients be admitted to nursing homes and assisted living facilities, are you kidding me? And that's Trump's fault?
> 
> I hope Cuomo is charged in the DOJ investigation into that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your own link proves you're lying. Biden tweeted, _"We are in the midst of a crisis with the coronavirus. We need to lead the way with science — not Donald Trump’s record of hysteria, xenophobia, and fear-mongering. He is the worst possible person to lead our country through a global health emergency."_ He didn't say that was because of Impeached Trump blocking travel from China.
Click to expand...


How would you know, you obviously didn't bother reading the article...It addresses exactly what you are trying to say here...

" It appears that a President Biden would be no different. The day after the travel restrictions were put in place, Biden criticized Trump for his xenophobic response to the coronavirus crisis. *It strains credulity to argue that the criticism had nothing to do with those travel restrictions*."

So, my suggestion is that you stop parroting Biden's talking points.


----------



## basquebromance

globally:

folks who died from AIDS: 150 thousand
folks who died from corona: approaching 1 million and climbing


----------



## Faun

j-mac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how everyone in the country knew what was going on with Covid and yet Democrats claim they didn't.  They were poor dumb suckers.
> 
> Just like with Iraq.  The big lie of the Iraq war was Democrats saying they were lied to.  They're running the same play again with covid ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, tramp kept it to himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually he didn't.  And "tramp?"  What are you, eight?  Is that really supposed to bother anyone?
> 
> You can't seriously be so stupid as to believe Trump prevented you from knowing what was going on in the United States all spring.  No one could be that stupid.
> 
> It's the most bizarre argument of leftists.  You're stupid, you're dumb as shit.   Republicans tell you something and you believe every word every time and don't question ANYTHING.
> 
> And that's YOUR story about YOURSELF.  You're dumb as shit.  Who thinks that's a good argument?  I mean seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tramp kept it to himself and he never told us, the public and he doesn't talk to democrats , remember. They are all stupid and fake and should be all locked up, in tramps reality.
> 
> *He purposely played it down*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he should have panicked the nation, locked everything down, and generally ran around with his hair on fire eh?
> 
> I can only imagine what you people would have been saying then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he knew it was by air, but didn't lock Europe down soon enough, Mar 17,  and the UK and Ireland were not in the ban,
> 
> and that is why NY was so hard hit.  Also on Feb 2 he did not fully lock down China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh for Christ sake! You people, including Biden were calling the China lockdown racist, and xenophobic. Then to make matters worse, Pelosi takes a tour of Chinatown in SF, touting how safe it was, when she knew differently...
> 
> NY was hit hard because Cuomo put those positive patients into the one place where it would do Maximum damage and you know it...But hey, as long as he could listen to himself drone on daily about it...Right?
> 
> Hey, I understand it is easy to use hindsight to quaterback this thing, problem is that we have Democrats on tape mocking, and duriding Trump for every action he took early on, and now you want to turn on that, and say it wasn't enough...Dispicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a long list of mostly untrue statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...You said that so it must be true right? What a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden never called travel restrictions racist and xenophobic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "
> 
> Biden campaign national press secretary TJ Ducklo had a disastrous interview with Fox News’s Bret Baier on Thursday in which Ducklo appeared to be as eminently unprepared as your typical Trump White House surrogate, and grew increasingly agitated as the segment progressed. After Baier played clips of two experts that Biden has relied upon downplaying the coronavirus in late January, Ducklo claimed that “the vice president was not against the travel ban” placed on China by President Trump on January 31. Baier pressed Ducklo on this point, repeatedly asking if Biden was for the travel restrictions. Ducklo refused to answer directly, instead saying that Biden was “not against” them and offering to send Baier “fact-checks.”
> 
> More interesting than Ducklo’s substandard performance was this offer. The day after Trump announced the travel restrictions on China, Biden tweeted that “We are in the midst of a crisis with the coronavirus. We need to lead the way with science — *not Donald Trump’s record of hysteria, xenophobia, and fear-mongering*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Biden Called Trump’s Travel Restrictions Xenophobic | National Review
> 
> 
> It strains credulity to argue that the criticism had nothing to do with those travel restrictions, regardless of what Ducklo’s precious fact-checks may say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nationalreview.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi went to Chinatown before any cases of community spread were known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, here is your problem with this argument....You wanted Trump to drop the hammer on travel, and restrict freedom of movement from day one. You wanted Trump to declare a mask mandate from day one. And all of this citing Trump's leadership.
> 
> While at the same time Democrats like Nancy were mocking what he was doing, and calling him the worst of names for doing it, and doing photo ops like Nancy with no social distancing, no masking in Chinatown....And then you want to say 'Well, Nancy had no idea'... Bull Shit! She's in the leadership of this nation, #3 in line to the Presidency in the even that the President or Vice President can not serve, SHE is the one in the seat....And she didn't know? Can you say derilect in her duty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NY was hit hard because cases streamed into the city from Europe and Iran where there were no travel restrictions and minimal screening which was totally ineffective at ports of entry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, Cuomo, and other Democrat Governors chided Trump, pounding their fists, and saying THEY were the decision makers for their states...At the same time demanding that Trump open the federal checkbook, then stay out of it....
> 
> Then they mandated that covid positive patients be admitted to nursing homes and assisted living facilities, are you kidding me? And that's Trump's fault?
> 
> I hope Cuomo is charged in the DOJ investigation into that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your own link proves you're lying. Biden tweeted, _"We are in the midst of a crisis with the coronavirus. We need to lead the way with science — not Donald Trump’s record of hysteria, xenophobia, and fear-mongering. He is the worst possible person to lead our country through a global health emergency."_ He didn't say that was because of Impeached Trump blocking travel from China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you know, you obviously didn't bother reading the article...It addresses exactly what you are trying to say here...
> 
> " It appears that a President Biden would be no different. The day after the travel restrictions were put in place, Biden criticized Trump for his xenophobic response to the coronavirus crisis. *It strains credulity to argue that the criticism had nothing to do with those travel restrictions*."
> 
> So, my suggestion is that you stop parroting Biden's talking points.
Click to expand...

Your article lies again. The travel ban wasn't "put in place" until February 2nd, the day *after* Biden’s tweet.






__





						DHS Issues Supplemental Instructions for Inbound Flights with Individuals Who Have Been In China | Homeland Security
					

In response to the evolving threat of the novel coronavirus, and to minimize the risk of spreading within the United States, the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) today will begin enforcing restrictions for all passenger flights to the United States carrying individuals who have recently...




					www.dhs.gov


----------



## j-mac

Faun said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how everyone in the country knew what was going on with Covid and yet Democrats claim they didn't.  They were poor dumb suckers.
> 
> Just like with Iraq.  The big lie of the Iraq war was Democrats saying they were lied to.  They're running the same play again with covid ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, tramp kept it to himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually he didn't.  And "tramp?"  What are you, eight?  Is that really supposed to bother anyone?
> 
> You can't seriously be so stupid as to believe Trump prevented you from knowing what was going on in the United States all spring.  No one could be that stupid.
> 
> It's the most bizarre argument of leftists.  You're stupid, you're dumb as shit.   Republicans tell you something and you believe every word every time and don't question ANYTHING.
> 
> And that's YOUR story about YOURSELF.  You're dumb as shit.  Who thinks that's a good argument?  I mean seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tramp kept it to himself and he never told us, the public and he doesn't talk to democrats , remember. They are all stupid and fake and should be all locked up, in tramps reality.
> 
> *He purposely played it down*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he should have panicked the nation, locked everything down, and generally ran around with his hair on fire eh?
> 
> I can only imagine what you people would have been saying then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he knew it was by air, but didn't lock Europe down soon enough, Mar 17,  and the UK and Ireland were not in the ban,
> 
> and that is why NY was so hard hit.  Also on Feb 2 he did not fully lock down China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh for Christ sake! You people, including Biden were calling the China lockdown racist, and xenophobic. Then to make matters worse, Pelosi takes a tour of Chinatown in SF, touting how safe it was, when she knew differently...
> 
> NY was hit hard because Cuomo put those positive patients into the one place where it would do Maximum damage and you know it...But hey, as long as he could listen to himself drone on daily about it...Right?
> 
> Hey, I understand it is easy to use hindsight to quaterback this thing, problem is that we have Democrats on tape mocking, and duriding Trump for every action he took early on, and now you want to turn on that, and say it wasn't enough...Dispicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a long list of mostly untrue statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...You said that so it must be true right? What a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden never called travel restrictions racist and xenophobic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "
> 
> Biden campaign national press secretary TJ Ducklo had a disastrous interview with Fox News’s Bret Baier on Thursday in which Ducklo appeared to be as eminently unprepared as your typical Trump White House surrogate, and grew increasingly agitated as the segment progressed. After Baier played clips of two experts that Biden has relied upon downplaying the coronavirus in late January, Ducklo claimed that “the vice president was not against the travel ban” placed on China by President Trump on January 31. Baier pressed Ducklo on this point, repeatedly asking if Biden was for the travel restrictions. Ducklo refused to answer directly, instead saying that Biden was “not against” them and offering to send Baier “fact-checks.”
> 
> More interesting than Ducklo’s substandard performance was this offer. The day after Trump announced the travel restrictions on China, Biden tweeted that “We are in the midst of a crisis with the coronavirus. We need to lead the way with science — *not Donald Trump’s record of hysteria, xenophobia, and fear-mongering*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Biden Called Trump’s Travel Restrictions Xenophobic | National Review
> 
> 
> It strains credulity to argue that the criticism had nothing to do with those travel restrictions, regardless of what Ducklo’s precious fact-checks may say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nationalreview.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi went to Chinatown before any cases of community spread were known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, here is your problem with this argument....You wanted Trump to drop the hammer on travel, and restrict freedom of movement from day one. You wanted Trump to declare a mask mandate from day one. And all of this citing Trump's leadership.
> 
> While at the same time Democrats like Nancy were mocking what he was doing, and calling him the worst of names for doing it, and doing photo ops like Nancy with no social distancing, no masking in Chinatown....And then you want to say 'Well, Nancy had no idea'... Bull Shit! She's in the leadership of this nation, #3 in line to the Presidency in the even that the President or Vice President can not serve, SHE is the one in the seat....And she didn't know? Can you say derilect in her duty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NY was hit hard because cases streamed into the city from Europe and Iran where there were no travel restrictions and minimal screening which was totally ineffective at ports of entry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, Cuomo, and other Democrat Governors chided Trump, pounding their fists, and saying THEY were the decision makers for their states...At the same time demanding that Trump open the federal checkbook, then stay out of it....
> 
> Then they mandated that covid positive patients be admitted to nursing homes and assisted living facilities, are you kidding me? And that's Trump's fault?
> 
> I hope Cuomo is charged in the DOJ investigation into that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your own link proves you're lying. Biden tweeted, _"We are in the midst of a crisis with the coronavirus. We need to lead the way with science — not Donald Trump’s record of hysteria, xenophobia, and fear-mongering. He is the worst possible person to lead our country through a global health emergency."_ He didn't say that was because of Impeached Trump blocking travel from China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you know, you obviously didn't bother reading the article...It addresses exactly what you are trying to say here...
> 
> " It appears that a President Biden would be no different. The day after the travel restrictions were put in place, Biden criticized Trump for his xenophobic response to the coronavirus crisis. *It strains credulity to argue that the criticism had nothing to do with those travel restrictions*."
> 
> So, my suggestion is that you stop parroting Biden's talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your article lies again. The travel ban wasn't "put in place" until February 2nd, the day *after* Biden’s tweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHS Issues Supplemental Instructions for Inbound Flights with Individuals Who Have Been In China | Homeland Security
> 
> 
> In response to the evolving threat of the novel coronavirus, and to minimize the risk of spreading within the United States, the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) today will begin enforcing restrictions for all passenger flights to the United States carrying individuals who have recently...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dhs.gov
Click to expand...


" Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak."









						Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
					

Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.




					thehill.com
				




That article was on 5/18...Want to try again?


----------



## Faun

j-mac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how everyone in the country knew what was going on with Covid and yet Democrats claim they didn't.  They were poor dumb suckers.
> 
> Just like with Iraq.  The big lie of the Iraq war was Democrats saying they were lied to.  They're running the same play again with covid ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, tramp kept it to himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually he didn't.  And "tramp?"  What are you, eight?  Is that really supposed to bother anyone?
> 
> You can't seriously be so stupid as to believe Trump prevented you from knowing what was going on in the United States all spring.  No one could be that stupid.
> 
> It's the most bizarre argument of leftists.  You're stupid, you're dumb as shit.   Republicans tell you something and you believe every word every time and don't question ANYTHING.
> 
> And that's YOUR story about YOURSELF.  You're dumb as shit.  Who thinks that's a good argument?  I mean seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tramp kept it to himself and he never told us, the public and he doesn't talk to democrats , remember. They are all stupid and fake and should be all locked up, in tramps reality.
> 
> *He purposely played it down*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he should have panicked the nation, locked everything down, and generally ran around with his hair on fire eh?
> 
> I can only imagine what you people would have been saying then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he knew it was by air, but didn't lock Europe down soon enough, Mar 17,  and the UK and Ireland were not in the ban,
> 
> and that is why NY was so hard hit.  Also on Feb 2 he did not fully lock down China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh for Christ sake! You people, including Biden were calling the China lockdown racist, and xenophobic. Then to make matters worse, Pelosi takes a tour of Chinatown in SF, touting how safe it was, when she knew differently...
> 
> NY was hit hard because Cuomo put those positive patients into the one place where it would do Maximum damage and you know it...But hey, as long as he could listen to himself drone on daily about it...Right?
> 
> Hey, I understand it is easy to use hindsight to quaterback this thing, problem is that we have Democrats on tape mocking, and duriding Trump for every action he took early on, and now you want to turn on that, and say it wasn't enough...Dispicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a long list of mostly untrue statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...You said that so it must be true right? What a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden never called travel restrictions racist and xenophobic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "
> 
> Biden campaign national press secretary TJ Ducklo had a disastrous interview with Fox News’s Bret Baier on Thursday in which Ducklo appeared to be as eminently unprepared as your typical Trump White House surrogate, and grew increasingly agitated as the segment progressed. After Baier played clips of two experts that Biden has relied upon downplaying the coronavirus in late January, Ducklo claimed that “the vice president was not against the travel ban” placed on China by President Trump on January 31. Baier pressed Ducklo on this point, repeatedly asking if Biden was for the travel restrictions. Ducklo refused to answer directly, instead saying that Biden was “not against” them and offering to send Baier “fact-checks.”
> 
> More interesting than Ducklo’s substandard performance was this offer. The day after Trump announced the travel restrictions on China, Biden tweeted that “We are in the midst of a crisis with the coronavirus. We need to lead the way with science — *not Donald Trump’s record of hysteria, xenophobia, and fear-mongering*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Biden Called Trump’s Travel Restrictions Xenophobic | National Review
> 
> 
> It strains credulity to argue that the criticism had nothing to do with those travel restrictions, regardless of what Ducklo’s precious fact-checks may say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nationalreview.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi went to Chinatown before any cases of community spread were known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, here is your problem with this argument....You wanted Trump to drop the hammer on travel, and restrict freedom of movement from day one. You wanted Trump to declare a mask mandate from day one. And all of this citing Trump's leadership.
> 
> While at the same time Democrats like Nancy were mocking what he was doing, and calling him the worst of names for doing it, and doing photo ops like Nancy with no social distancing, no masking in Chinatown....And then you want to say 'Well, Nancy had no idea'... Bull Shit! She's in the leadership of this nation, #3 in line to the Presidency in the even that the President or Vice President can not serve, SHE is the one in the seat....And she didn't know? Can you say derilect in her duty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NY was hit hard because cases streamed into the city from Europe and Iran where there were no travel restrictions and minimal screening which was totally ineffective at ports of entry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, Cuomo, and other Democrat Governors chided Trump, pounding their fists, and saying THEY were the decision makers for their states...At the same time demanding that Trump open the federal checkbook, then stay out of it....
> 
> Then they mandated that covid positive patients be admitted to nursing homes and assisted living facilities, are you kidding me? And that's Trump's fault?
> 
> I hope Cuomo is charged in the DOJ investigation into that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your own link proves you're lying. Biden tweeted, _"We are in the midst of a crisis with the coronavirus. We need to lead the way with science — not Donald Trump’s record of hysteria, xenophobia, and fear-mongering. He is the worst possible person to lead our country through a global health emergency."_ He didn't say that was because of Impeached Trump blocking travel from China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you know, you obviously didn't bother reading the article...It addresses exactly what you are trying to say here...
> 
> " It appears that a President Biden would be no different. The day after the travel restrictions were put in place, Biden criticized Trump for his xenophobic response to the coronavirus crisis. *It strains credulity to argue that the criticism had nothing to do with those travel restrictions*."
> 
> So, my suggestion is that you stop parroting Biden's talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your article lies again. The travel ban wasn't "put in place" until February 2nd, the day *after* Biden’s tweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHS Issues Supplemental Instructions for Inbound Flights with Individuals Who Have Been In China | Homeland Security
> 
> 
> In response to the evolving threat of the novel coronavirus, and to minimize the risk of spreading within the United States, the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) today will begin enforcing restrictions for all passenger flights to the United States carrying individuals who have recently...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dhs.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> " Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That article was on 5/18...Want to try again?
Click to expand...

I don't have to try again just because you had to find a new source because I showed your first source is full of shit.

Better luck next time.


----------



## j-mac

Faun said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how everyone in the country knew what was going on with Covid and yet Democrats claim they didn't.  They were poor dumb suckers.
> 
> Just like with Iraq.  The big lie of the Iraq war was Democrats saying they were lied to.  They're running the same play again with covid ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, tramp kept it to himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually he didn't.  And "tramp?"  What are you, eight?  Is that really supposed to bother anyone?
> 
> You can't seriously be so stupid as to believe Trump prevented you from knowing what was going on in the United States all spring.  No one could be that stupid.
> 
> It's the most bizarre argument of leftists.  You're stupid, you're dumb as shit.   Republicans tell you something and you believe every word every time and don't question ANYTHING.
> 
> And that's YOUR story about YOURSELF.  You're dumb as shit.  Who thinks that's a good argument?  I mean seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tramp kept it to himself and he never told us, the public and he doesn't talk to democrats , remember. They are all stupid and fake and should be all locked up, in tramps reality.
> 
> *He purposely played it down*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he should have panicked the nation, locked everything down, and generally ran around with his hair on fire eh?
> 
> I can only imagine what you people would have been saying then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he knew it was by air, but didn't lock Europe down soon enough, Mar 17,  and the UK and Ireland were not in the ban,
> 
> and that is why NY was so hard hit.  Also on Feb 2 he did not fully lock down China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh for Christ sake! You people, including Biden were calling the China lockdown racist, and xenophobic. Then to make matters worse, Pelosi takes a tour of Chinatown in SF, touting how safe it was, when she knew differently...
> 
> NY was hit hard because Cuomo put those positive patients into the one place where it would do Maximum damage and you know it...But hey, as long as he could listen to himself drone on daily about it...Right?
> 
> Hey, I understand it is easy to use hindsight to quaterback this thing, problem is that we have Democrats on tape mocking, and duriding Trump for every action he took early on, and now you want to turn on that, and say it wasn't enough...Dispicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a long list of mostly untrue statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...You said that so it must be true right? What a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden never called travel restrictions racist and xenophobic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "
> 
> Biden campaign national press secretary TJ Ducklo had a disastrous interview with Fox News’s Bret Baier on Thursday in which Ducklo appeared to be as eminently unprepared as your typical Trump White House surrogate, and grew increasingly agitated as the segment progressed. After Baier played clips of two experts that Biden has relied upon downplaying the coronavirus in late January, Ducklo claimed that “the vice president was not against the travel ban” placed on China by President Trump on January 31. Baier pressed Ducklo on this point, repeatedly asking if Biden was for the travel restrictions. Ducklo refused to answer directly, instead saying that Biden was “not against” them and offering to send Baier “fact-checks.”
> 
> More interesting than Ducklo’s substandard performance was this offer. The day after Trump announced the travel restrictions on China, Biden tweeted that “We are in the midst of a crisis with the coronavirus. We need to lead the way with science — *not Donald Trump’s record of hysteria, xenophobia, and fear-mongering*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Biden Called Trump’s Travel Restrictions Xenophobic | National Review
> 
> 
> It strains credulity to argue that the criticism had nothing to do with those travel restrictions, regardless of what Ducklo’s precious fact-checks may say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nationalreview.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi went to Chinatown before any cases of community spread were known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, here is your problem with this argument....You wanted Trump to drop the hammer on travel, and restrict freedom of movement from day one. You wanted Trump to declare a mask mandate from day one. And all of this citing Trump's leadership.
> 
> While at the same time Democrats like Nancy were mocking what he was doing, and calling him the worst of names for doing it, and doing photo ops like Nancy with no social distancing, no masking in Chinatown....And then you want to say 'Well, Nancy had no idea'... Bull Shit! She's in the leadership of this nation, #3 in line to the Presidency in the even that the President or Vice President can not serve, SHE is the one in the seat....And she didn't know? Can you say derilect in her duty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NY was hit hard because cases streamed into the city from Europe and Iran where there were no travel restrictions and minimal screening which was totally ineffective at ports of entry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, Cuomo, and other Democrat Governors chided Trump, pounding their fists, and saying THEY were the decision makers for their states...At the same time demanding that Trump open the federal checkbook, then stay out of it....
> 
> Then they mandated that covid positive patients be admitted to nursing homes and assisted living facilities, are you kidding me? And that's Trump's fault?
> 
> I hope Cuomo is charged in the DOJ investigation into that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your own link proves you're lying. Biden tweeted, _"We are in the midst of a crisis with the coronavirus. We need to lead the way with science — not Donald Trump’s record of hysteria, xenophobia, and fear-mongering. He is the worst possible person to lead our country through a global health emergency."_ He didn't say that was because of Impeached Trump blocking travel from China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you know, you obviously didn't bother reading the article...It addresses exactly what you are trying to say here...
> 
> " It appears that a President Biden would be no different. The day after the travel restrictions were put in place, Biden criticized Trump for his xenophobic response to the coronavirus crisis. *It strains credulity to argue that the criticism had nothing to do with those travel restrictions*."
> 
> So, my suggestion is that you stop parroting Biden's talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your article lies again. The travel ban wasn't "put in place" until February 2nd, the day *after* Biden’s tweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHS Issues Supplemental Instructions for Inbound Flights with Individuals Who Have Been In China | Homeland Security
> 
> 
> In response to the evolving threat of the novel coronavirus, and to minimize the risk of spreading within the United States, the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) today will begin enforcing restrictions for all passenger flights to the United States carrying individuals who have recently...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dhs.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> " Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That article was on 5/18...Want to try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to try again just because you had to find a new source because I showed your first source is full of shit.
> 
> Better luck next time.
Click to expand...


So, I have multiple sources, and you think you've won that argument? I tell ya what, post the tweet even though we are talking about what he has said multiple times....


----------



## j-mac

Ah, I see Faun's dishonesty now...

He said to me:

" The travel ban wasn't *"put in place"* until February 2nd, the day *after* Biden’s tweet."

However, Trump announced the Travel restrictions the day before the tweet on Feb 1st...This is what Biden was reacting to....IOW, Faun is twisting the argument, and lying his ass off...

" On Feb. 1, 2020, *the day after Trump announced the restrictions, Biden tweeted*"








						Did Biden Call Trump 'Xenophobic'?
					

The Democratic presidential nominee's critique of the incumbent came amid the coronavirus pandemic.




					www.snopes.com
				




You are busted Faun, and dismissed.


----------



## Faun

j-mac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fool if you think that Pelosi had the same information as Trump. Furthermore, Pelosi was in Chinatown when there was zero evidence of community spread of COVID, which is when things started to get serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's you liberals that want to use the same timeframe to say that Trump should have done more....You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how everyone in the country knew what was going on with Covid and yet Democrats claim they didn't.  They were poor dumb suckers.
> 
> Just like with Iraq.  The big lie of the Iraq war was Democrats saying they were lied to.  They're running the same play again with covid ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, tramp kept it to himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually he didn't.  And "tramp?"  What are you, eight?  Is that really supposed to bother anyone?
> 
> You can't seriously be so stupid as to believe Trump prevented you from knowing what was going on in the United States all spring.  No one could be that stupid.
> 
> It's the most bizarre argument of leftists.  You're stupid, you're dumb as shit.   Republicans tell you something and you believe every word every time and don't question ANYTHING.
> 
> And that's YOUR story about YOURSELF.  You're dumb as shit.  Who thinks that's a good argument?  I mean seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tramp kept it to himself and he never told us, the public and he doesn't talk to democrats , remember. They are all stupid and fake and should be all locked up, in tramps reality.
> 
> *He purposely played it down*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he should have panicked the nation, locked everything down, and generally ran around with his hair on fire eh?
> 
> I can only imagine what you people would have been saying then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he knew it was by air, but didn't lock Europe down soon enough, Mar 17,  and the UK and Ireland were not in the ban,
> 
> and that is why NY was so hard hit.  Also on Feb 2 he did not fully lock down China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh for Christ sake! You people, including Biden were calling the China lockdown racist, and xenophobic. Then to make matters worse, Pelosi takes a tour of Chinatown in SF, touting how safe it was, when she knew differently...
> 
> NY was hit hard because Cuomo put those positive patients into the one place where it would do Maximum damage and you know it...But hey, as long as he could listen to himself drone on daily about it...Right?
> 
> Hey, I understand it is easy to use hindsight to quaterback this thing, problem is that we have Democrats on tape mocking, and duriding Trump for every action he took early on, and now you want to turn on that, and say it wasn't enough...Dispicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a long list of mostly untrue statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...You said that so it must be true right? What a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden never called travel restrictions racist and xenophobic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "
> 
> Biden campaign national press secretary TJ Ducklo had a disastrous interview with Fox News’s Bret Baier on Thursday in which Ducklo appeared to be as eminently unprepared as your typical Trump White House surrogate, and grew increasingly agitated as the segment progressed. After Baier played clips of two experts that Biden has relied upon downplaying the coronavirus in late January, Ducklo claimed that “the vice president was not against the travel ban” placed on China by President Trump on January 31. Baier pressed Ducklo on this point, repeatedly asking if Biden was for the travel restrictions. Ducklo refused to answer directly, instead saying that Biden was “not against” them and offering to send Baier “fact-checks.”
> 
> More interesting than Ducklo’s substandard performance was this offer. The day after Trump announced the travel restrictions on China, Biden tweeted that “We are in the midst of a crisis with the coronavirus. We need to lead the way with science — *not Donald Trump’s record of hysteria, xenophobia, and fear-mongering*."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Biden Called Trump’s Travel Restrictions Xenophobic | National Review
> 
> 
> It strains credulity to argue that the criticism had nothing to do with those travel restrictions, regardless of what Ducklo’s precious fact-checks may say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nationalreview.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi went to Chinatown before any cases of community spread were known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, here is your problem with this argument....You wanted Trump to drop the hammer on travel, and restrict freedom of movement from day one. You wanted Trump to declare a mask mandate from day one. And all of this citing Trump's leadership.
> 
> While at the same time Democrats like Nancy were mocking what he was doing, and calling him the worst of names for doing it, and doing photo ops like Nancy with no social distancing, no masking in Chinatown....And then you want to say 'Well, Nancy had no idea'... Bull Shit! She's in the leadership of this nation, #3 in line to the Presidency in the even that the President or Vice President can not serve, SHE is the one in the seat....And she didn't know? Can you say derilect in her duty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NY was hit hard because cases streamed into the city from Europe and Iran where there were no travel restrictions and minimal screening which was totally ineffective at ports of entry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, Cuomo, and other Democrat Governors chided Trump, pounding their fists, and saying THEY were the decision makers for their states...At the same time demanding that Trump open the federal checkbook, then stay out of it....
> 
> Then they mandated that covid positive patients be admitted to nursing homes and assisted living facilities, are you kidding me? And that's Trump's fault?
> 
> I hope Cuomo is charged in the DOJ investigation into that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your own link proves you're lying. Biden tweeted, _"We are in the midst of a crisis with the coronavirus. We need to lead the way with science — not Donald Trump’s record of hysteria, xenophobia, and fear-mongering. He is the worst possible person to lead our country through a global health emergency."_ He didn't say that was because of Impeached Trump blocking travel from China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you know, you obviously didn't bother reading the article...It addresses exactly what you are trying to say here...
> 
> " It appears that a President Biden would be no different. The day after the travel restrictions were put in place, Biden criticized Trump for his xenophobic response to the coronavirus crisis. *It strains credulity to argue that the criticism had nothing to do with those travel restrictions*."
> 
> So, my suggestion is that you stop parroting Biden's talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your article lies again. The travel ban wasn't "put in place" until February 2nd, the day *after* Biden’s tweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHS Issues Supplemental Instructions for Inbound Flights with Individuals Who Have Been In China | Homeland Security
> 
> 
> In response to the evolving threat of the novel coronavirus, and to minimize the risk of spreading within the United States, the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) today will begin enforcing restrictions for all passenger flights to the United States carrying individuals who have recently...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dhs.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> " Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden: Trump’s coronavirus response has been ‘nakedly xenophobic’
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden on Monday accused President Trump of “fanning the flames” of “hate, fear and xenophobia” against Asian Americans during the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That article was on 5/18...Want to try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to try again just because you had to find a new source because I showed your first source is full of shit.
> 
> Better luck next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I have multiple sources, and you think you've won that argument? I tell ya what, post the tweet even though we are talking about what he has said multiple times....
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You can have 100 sources. Try posting one that says Biden called Impeached Trump xenophobic for blocking travel from China. Neither of your first 2 links showed that. And one of your links even went to a far-right fake news site.


----------



## Faun

j-mac said:


> Ah, I see Faun's dishonesty now...
> 
> He said to me:
> 
> " The travel ban wasn't *"put in place"* until February 2nd, the day *after* Biden’s tweet."
> 
> However, Trump announced the Travel restrictions the day before the tweet on Feb 1st...This is what Biden was reacting to....IOW, Faun is twisting the argument, and lying his ass off...
> 
> " On Feb. 1, 2020, *the day after Trump announced the restrictions, Biden tweeted*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden Call Trump 'Xenophobic'?
> 
> 
> The Democratic presidential nominee's critique of the incumbent came amid the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are busted Faun, and dismissed.


LOLOL

I twisted nothing, ya dumbfuck. *I quoted your source.*

_The day after the travel restrictions were put in place, Biden criticized Trump for his xenophobic response to the coronavirus crisis. _​
a) the travel ban was "put in place" the day *after* Biden's tweet.

b) you're not man enough to dismiss me.


----------



## j-mac

Faun said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I see Faun's dishonesty now...
> 
> He said to me:
> 
> " The travel ban wasn't *"put in place"* until February 2nd, the day *after* Biden’s tweet."
> 
> However, Trump announced the Travel restrictions the day before the tweet on Feb 1st...This is what Biden was reacting to....IOW, Faun is twisting the argument, and lying his ass off...
> 
> " On Feb. 1, 2020, *the day after Trump announced the restrictions, Biden tweeted*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden Call Trump 'Xenophobic'?
> 
> 
> The Democratic presidential nominee's critique of the incumbent came amid the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are busted Faun, and dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> I twisted nothing, ya dumbfuck. *I quoted your source.*
> 
> _The day after the travel restrictions were put in place, Biden criticized Trump for his xenophobic response to the coronavirus crisis. _​
> a) the travel ban was "put in place" the day *after* Biden's tweet.
> 
> b) you're not man enough to dismiss me.
Click to expand...


It was announced the day before....

You're dismissed.


----------



## basquebromance

"this is not the calm before the storm, it's the calm before the bloodbath!" - Trump told Woodward in the book about the corona


----------



## kaz

basquebromance said:


> globally:
> 
> folks who died from AIDS: 150 thousand
> folks who died from corona: approaching 1 million and climbing



Yes, because of course Trump created the Biden virus in his lab under a volcano.

Jackass


----------



## Faun

j-mac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I see Faun's dishonesty now...
> 
> He said to me:
> 
> " The travel ban wasn't *"put in place"* until February 2nd, the day *after* Biden’s tweet."
> 
> However, Trump announced the Travel restrictions the day before the tweet on Feb 1st...This is what Biden was reacting to....IOW, Faun is twisting the argument, and lying his ass off...
> 
> " On Feb. 1, 2020, *the day after Trump announced the restrictions, Biden tweeted*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden Call Trump 'Xenophobic'?
> 
> 
> The Democratic presidential nominee's critique of the incumbent came amid the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are busted Faun, and dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> I twisted nothing, ya dumbfuck. *I quoted your source.*
> 
> _The day after the travel restrictions were put in place, Biden criticized Trump for his xenophobic response to the coronavirus crisis. _​
> a) the travel ban was "put in place" the day *after* Biden's tweet.
> 
> b) you're not man enough to dismiss me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was announced the day before....
> 
> You're dismissed.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

*your source*...

_The day after the travel restrictions were put in place, Biden criticized Trump for his xenophobic response to the coronavirus crisis. _​

a) the travel ban was still  "put in place" the day *after* Biden's tweet.

b) you're still not man enough to dismiss me.


----------



## playtime

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is highly recommended by the doctors, hospitals, scientists and experts. Who are you and what is your qualifications to dispute them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just six months ago the same ones said not to wear masks because they don't work and can be dangerous.  Were they lying then or now?
> 
> And wow, what a lying douche.  You say things all the time that you are CLEARLY not an expert in.  Clearly most of the time you don't have a clue what you are talking about, yet you never shut up about it.   Go fuck yourself, bitch.  That's total bull shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wasn't a matter of lying. 6 months ago, the scientific evidence was just starting to show what was involved considering that covid 19 is a new virus.
> 
> science evolves.
> 
> 6 months ago, the thought was that the disease was both a respiratory & tactile one.
> although, it's still recommended that common surfaces be disinfected frequently -  no longer does one need to disinfect groceries.
> 
> ^ so, that wasn't a lie either.
> 
> now, unfortunetly - it seems evolving science is suggesting that this virus might be vascular as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mask technology did not change in six months, dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fauci explained why he did what he did in re: to masks.
> 
> cause donny didn't replenish the stockpile in the 3 fucking years he could have AND sent off 17 TONS of PPE to china, making states compete for precious supplies for their workers.  & he STILL hasn't enacted the DPA...
> 
> he is committing genocide thru policy dumbfuck & you sound as bad as ms lindsey with all the cheerleading you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Democrats lie, it's Trump's fault.  When doctor's lie, it's Trump's fault.
> 
> Grow the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> take yer head out from donny's colon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That actually sounds good to you, doesn't it?  Same basic insult as every other Democrat as well as every locker room zit faced teenager.   That's not even a B game
Click to expand...


^ ' *That actually sounds good to you, doesn't it?* '

what sounds good?

FACTS?

they sure do.  i see you didn't refudiate his actions.  

' *Same basic insult as every other Democrat as well as every locker room zit faced teenager.* '

<pfffft>  '_ insults _'

get back to me after you've reviewed all them thar ' insults ' that the 
' potus ' with arrested development has spewed from his orange piehole.


----------



## playtime

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is highly recommended by the doctors, hospitals, scientists and experts. Who are you and what is your qualifications to dispute them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just six months ago the same ones said not to wear masks because they don't work and can be dangerous.  Were they lying then or now?
> 
> And wow, what a lying douche.  You say things all the time that you are CLEARLY not an expert in.  Clearly most of the time you don't have a clue what you are talking about, yet you never shut up about it.   Go fuck yourself, bitch.  That's total bull shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wasn't a matter of lying. 6 months ago, the scientific evidence was just starting to show what was involved considering that covid 19 is a new virus.
> 
> science evolves.
> 
> 6 months ago, the thought was that the disease was both a respiratory & tactile one.
> although, it's still recommended that common surfaces be disinfected frequently -  no longer does one need to disinfect groceries.
> 
> ^ so, that wasn't a lie either.
> 
> now, unfortunetly - it seems evolving science is suggesting that this virus might be vascular as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mask technology did not change in six months, dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fauci explained why he did what he did in re: to masks.
> 
> cause donny didn't replenish the stockpile in the 3 fucking years he could have AND sent off 17 TONS of PPE to china, making states compete for precious supplies for their workers.  & he STILL hasn't enacted the DPA...
> 
> he is committing genocide thru policy dumbfuck & you sound as bad as ms lindsey with all the cheerleading you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Democrats lie, it's Trump's fault.  When doctor's lie, it's Trump's fault.
> 
> Grow the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playtime troll got humiliated and had his ass handed to him on a platter by you.lol before this post of yours that was two farts in a row from him.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 393299
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was three farts from you instead of two,and now you just farted twice again,you have the same farting problem penny op dies.lol hee hee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you suck as a troll.  don't quit yer day job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you're copying me now, the line is "Don't quit your day job, Don Rickles
Click to expand...


copying you?  shirley you're flattering yerself. 

 i can understand why you would though, since nobody other than trolls would.


----------



## j-mac

Faun said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I see Faun's dishonesty now...
> 
> He said to me:
> 
> " The travel ban wasn't *"put in place"* until February 2nd, the day *after* Biden’s tweet."
> 
> However, Trump announced the Travel restrictions the day before the tweet on Feb 1st...This is what Biden was reacting to....IOW, Faun is twisting the argument, and lying his ass off...
> 
> " On Feb. 1, 2020, *the day after Trump announced the restrictions, Biden tweeted*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden Call Trump 'Xenophobic'?
> 
> 
> The Democratic presidential nominee's critique of the incumbent came amid the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are busted Faun, and dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> I twisted nothing, ya dumbfuck. *I quoted your source.*
> 
> _The day after the travel restrictions were put in place, Biden criticized Trump for his xenophobic response to the coronavirus crisis. _​
> a) the travel ban was "put in place" the day *after* Biden's tweet.
> 
> b) you're not man enough to dismiss me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was announced the day before....
> 
> You're dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> *your source*...
> 
> _The day after the travel restrictions were put in place, Biden criticized Trump for his xenophobic response to the coronavirus crisis. _​
> 
> a) the travel ban was still  "put in place" the day *after* Biden's tweet.
> 
> b) you're still not man enough to dismiss me.
Click to expand...


the source is the hill for gods sake. And snopes. Not some right wingers...

And, just like a child, you don’t know when you’ve been beat.

dismissed


----------



## colfax_m

j-mac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I see Faun's dishonesty now...
> 
> He said to me:
> 
> " The travel ban wasn't *"put in place"* until February 2nd, the day *after* Biden’s tweet."
> 
> However, Trump announced the Travel restrictions the day before the tweet on Feb 1st...This is what Biden was reacting to....IOW, Faun is twisting the argument, and lying his ass off...
> 
> " On Feb. 1, 2020, *the day after Trump announced the restrictions, Biden tweeted*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden Call Trump 'Xenophobic'?
> 
> 
> The Democratic presidential nominee's critique of the incumbent came amid the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are busted Faun, and dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> I twisted nothing, ya dumbfuck. *I quoted your source.*
> 
> _The day after the travel restrictions were put in place, Biden criticized Trump for his xenophobic response to the coronavirus crisis. _​
> a) the travel ban was "put in place" the day *after* Biden's tweet.
> 
> b) you're not man enough to dismiss me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was announced the day before....
> 
> You're dismissed.
Click to expand...

So? Very few really cared about the travel ban. Biden was speaking to the xenophobic response towards Asian Americans.


----------



## kaz

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is highly recommended by the doctors, hospitals, scientists and experts. Who are you and what is your qualifications to dispute them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just six months ago the same ones said not to wear masks because they don't work and can be dangerous.  Were they lying then or now?
> 
> And wow, what a lying douche.  You say things all the time that you are CLEARLY not an expert in.  Clearly most of the time you don't have a clue what you are talking about, yet you never shut up about it.   Go fuck yourself, bitch.  That's total bull shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wasn't a matter of lying. 6 months ago, the scientific evidence was just starting to show what was involved considering that covid 19 is a new virus.
> 
> science evolves.
> 
> 6 months ago, the thought was that the disease was both a respiratory & tactile one.
> although, it's still recommended that common surfaces be disinfected frequently -  no longer does one need to disinfect groceries.
> 
> ^ so, that wasn't a lie either.
> 
> now, unfortunetly - it seems evolving science is suggesting that this virus might be vascular as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mask technology did not change in six months, dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fauci explained why he did what he did in re: to masks.
> 
> cause donny didn't replenish the stockpile in the 3 fucking years he could have AND sent off 17 TONS of PPE to china, making states compete for precious supplies for their workers.  & he STILL hasn't enacted the DPA...
> 
> he is committing genocide thru policy dumbfuck & you sound as bad as ms lindsey with all the cheerleading you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Democrats lie, it's Trump's fault.  When doctor's lie, it's Trump's fault.
> 
> Grow the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playtime troll got humiliated and had his ass handed to him on a platter by you.lol before this post of yours that was two farts in a row from him.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 393299
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was three farts from you instead of two,and now you just farted twice again,you have the same farting problem penny op dies.lol hee hee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you suck as a troll.  don't quit yer day job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you're copying me now, the line is "Don't quit your day job, Don Rickles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> copying you?  shirley you're flattering yerself.
> 
> i can understand why you would though, since nobody other than trolls would.
Click to expand...


LOL.   That you copied me is evident in your post, the one where you copied me, LOL.  What are you, four?


----------



## kaz

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is highly recommended by the doctors, hospitals, scientists and experts. Who are you and what is your qualifications to dispute them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just six months ago the same ones said not to wear masks because they don't work and can be dangerous.  Were they lying then or now?
> 
> And wow, what a lying douche.  You say things all the time that you are CLEARLY not an expert in.  Clearly most of the time you don't have a clue what you are talking about, yet you never shut up about it.   Go fuck yourself, bitch.  That's total bull shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wasn't a matter of lying. 6 months ago, the scientific evidence was just starting to show what was involved considering that covid 19 is a new virus.
> 
> science evolves.
> 
> 6 months ago, the thought was that the disease was both a respiratory & tactile one.
> although, it's still recommended that common surfaces be disinfected frequently -  no longer does one need to disinfect groceries.
> 
> ^ so, that wasn't a lie either.
> 
> now, unfortunetly - it seems evolving science is suggesting that this virus might be vascular as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mask technology did not change in six months, dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fauci explained why he did what he did in re: to masks.
> 
> cause donny didn't replenish the stockpile in the 3 fucking years he could have AND sent off 17 TONS of PPE to china, making states compete for precious supplies for their workers.  & he STILL hasn't enacted the DPA...
> 
> he is committing genocide thru policy dumbfuck & you sound as bad as ms lindsey with all the cheerleading you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Democrats lie, it's Trump's fault.  When doctor's lie, it's Trump's fault.
> 
> Grow the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> take yer head out from donny's colon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That actually sounds good to you, doesn't it?  Same basic insult as every other Democrat as well as every locker room zit faced teenager.   That's not even a B game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ ' *That actually sounds good to you, doesn't it?* '
> 
> what sounds good?
> 
> FACTS?
> 
> they sure do.  i see you didn't refudiate his actions.
> 
> ' *Same basic insult as every other Democrat as well as every locker room zit faced teenager.* '
> 
> <pfffft>  '_ insults _'
> 
> get back to me after you've reviewed all them thar ' insults ' that the
> ' potus ' with arrested development has spewed from his orange piehole.
Click to expand...


Trump is quite adept at trolling, he doesn't use your childish children's insults.   Triggered much?


----------



## j-mac

colfax_m said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I see Faun's dishonesty now...
> 
> He said to me:
> 
> " The travel ban wasn't *"put in place"* until February 2nd, the day *after* Biden’s tweet."
> 
> However, Trump announced the Travel restrictions the day before the tweet on Feb 1st...This is what Biden was reacting to....IOW, Faun is twisting the argument, and lying his ass off...
> 
> " On Feb. 1, 2020, *the day after Trump announced the restrictions, Biden tweeted*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden Call Trump 'Xenophobic'?
> 
> 
> The Democratic presidential nominee's critique of the incumbent came amid the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are busted Faun, and dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> I twisted nothing, ya dumbfuck. *I quoted your source.*
> 
> _The day after the travel restrictions were put in place, Biden criticized Trump for his xenophobic response to the coronavirus crisis. _​
> a) the travel ban was "put in place" the day *after* Biden's tweet.
> 
> b) you're not man enough to dismiss me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was announced the day before....
> 
> You're dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? Very few really cared about the travel ban. Biden was speaking to the xenophobic response towards Asian Americans.
Click to expand...


yes, and blaming Trump for it due to the travel ban...So, tell us again how Democrats were oh so concerned about COVID.


----------



## playtime

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is highly recommended by the doctors, hospitals, scientists and experts. Who are you and what is your qualifications to dispute them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just six months ago the same ones said not to wear masks because they don't work and can be dangerous.  Were they lying then or now?
> 
> And wow, what a lying douche.  You say things all the time that you are CLEARLY not an expert in.  Clearly most of the time you don't have a clue what you are talking about, yet you never shut up about it.   Go fuck yourself, bitch.  That's total bull shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wasn't a matter of lying. 6 months ago, the scientific evidence was just starting to show what was involved considering that covid 19 is a new virus.
> 
> science evolves.
> 
> 6 months ago, the thought was that the disease was both a respiratory & tactile one.
> although, it's still recommended that common surfaces be disinfected frequently -  no longer does one need to disinfect groceries.
> 
> ^ so, that wasn't a lie either.
> 
> now, unfortunetly - it seems evolving science is suggesting that this virus might be vascular as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mask technology did not change in six months, dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fauci explained why he did what he did in re: to masks.
> 
> cause donny didn't replenish the stockpile in the 3 fucking years he could have AND sent off 17 TONS of PPE to china, making states compete for precious supplies for their workers.  & he STILL hasn't enacted the DPA...
> 
> he is committing genocide thru policy dumbfuck & you sound as bad as ms lindsey with all the cheerleading you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Democrats lie, it's Trump's fault.  When doctor's lie, it's Trump's fault.
> 
> Grow the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playtime troll got humiliated and had his ass handed to him on a platter by you.lol before this post of yours that was two farts in a row from him.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 393299
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was three farts from you instead of two,and now you just farted twice again,you have the same farting problem penny op dies.lol hee hee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you suck as a troll.  don't quit yer day job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you're copying me now, the line is "Don't quit your day job, Don Rickles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> copying you?  shirley you're flattering yerself.
> 
> i can understand why you would though, since nobody other than trolls would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.   That you copied me is evident in your post, the one where you copied me, LOL.  What are you, four?
Click to expand...


much as you would like to think that, i don't read - - -  nor bother to remember much of anything i do read that you post.


----------



## playtime

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is highly recommended by the doctors, hospitals, scientists and experts. Who are you and what is your qualifications to dispute them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just six months ago the same ones said not to wear masks because they don't work and can be dangerous.  Were they lying then or now?
> 
> And wow, what a lying douche.  You say things all the time that you are CLEARLY not an expert in.  Clearly most of the time you don't have a clue what you are talking about, yet you never shut up about it.   Go fuck yourself, bitch.  That's total bull shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wasn't a matter of lying. 6 months ago, the scientific evidence was just starting to show what was involved considering that covid 19 is a new virus.
> 
> science evolves.
> 
> 6 months ago, the thought was that the disease was both a respiratory & tactile one.
> although, it's still recommended that common surfaces be disinfected frequently -  no longer does one need to disinfect groceries.
> 
> ^ so, that wasn't a lie either.
> 
> now, unfortunetly - it seems evolving science is suggesting that this virus might be vascular as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mask technology did not change in six months, dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fauci explained why he did what he did in re: to masks.
> 
> cause donny didn't replenish the stockpile in the 3 fucking years he could have AND sent off 17 TONS of PPE to china, making states compete for precious supplies for their workers.  & he STILL hasn't enacted the DPA...
> 
> he is committing genocide thru policy dumbfuck & you sound as bad as ms lindsey with all the cheerleading you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Democrats lie, it's Trump's fault.  When doctor's lie, it's Trump's fault.
> 
> Grow the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> take yer head out from donny's colon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That actually sounds good to you, doesn't it?  Same basic insult as every other Democrat as well as every locker room zit faced teenager.   That's not even a B game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ ' *That actually sounds good to you, doesn't it?* '
> 
> what sounds good?
> 
> FACTS?
> 
> they sure do.  i see you didn't refudiate his actions.
> 
> ' *Same basic insult as every other Democrat as well as every locker room zit faced teenager.* '
> 
> <pfffft>  '_ insults _'
> 
> get back to me after you've reviewed all them thar ' insults ' that the
> ' potus ' with arrested development has spewed from his orange piehole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is quite adept at trolling, he doesn't use your childish children's insults.   Triggered much?
Click to expand...


ya - you go with that if it makes you feel better.

& duly noted is the FACT that you still haven't addressed the actual FACTS about donny being  totally inept at this whole covid mitigation.


----------



## kaz

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is highly recommended by the doctors, hospitals, scientists and experts. Who are you and what is your qualifications to dispute them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just six months ago the same ones said not to wear masks because they don't work and can be dangerous.  Were they lying then or now?
> 
> And wow, what a lying douche.  You say things all the time that you are CLEARLY not an expert in.  Clearly most of the time you don't have a clue what you are talking about, yet you never shut up about it.   Go fuck yourself, bitch.  That's total bull shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wasn't a matter of lying. 6 months ago, the scientific evidence was just starting to show what was involved considering that covid 19 is a new virus.
> 
> science evolves.
> 
> 6 months ago, the thought was that the disease was both a respiratory & tactile one.
> although, it's still recommended that common surfaces be disinfected frequently -  no longer does one need to disinfect groceries.
> 
> ^ so, that wasn't a lie either.
> 
> now, unfortunetly - it seems evolving science is suggesting that this virus might be vascular as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mask technology did not change in six months, dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fauci explained why he did what he did in re: to masks.
> 
> cause donny didn't replenish the stockpile in the 3 fucking years he could have AND sent off 17 TONS of PPE to china, making states compete for precious supplies for their workers.  & he STILL hasn't enacted the DPA...
> 
> he is committing genocide thru policy dumbfuck & you sound as bad as ms lindsey with all the cheerleading you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Democrats lie, it's Trump's fault.  When doctor's lie, it's Trump's fault.
> 
> Grow the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playtime troll got humiliated and had his ass handed to him on a platter by you.lol before this post of yours that was two farts in a row from him.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 393299
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was three farts from you instead of two,and now you just farted twice again,you have the same farting problem penny op dies.lol hee hee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you suck as a troll.  don't quit yer day job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you're copying me now, the line is "Don't quit your day job, Don Rickles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> copying you?  shirley you're flattering yerself.
> 
> i can understand why you would though, since nobody other than trolls would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.   That you copied me is evident in your post, the one where you copied me, LOL.  What are you, four?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> much as you would like to think that, i don't read - - -  nor bother to remember much of anything i do read that you post.
Click to expand...


Obviously you do since you're using my material


----------



## kaz

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is highly recommended by the doctors, hospitals, scientists and experts. Who are you and what is your qualifications to dispute them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just six months ago the same ones said not to wear masks because they don't work and can be dangerous.  Were they lying then or now?
> 
> And wow, what a lying douche.  You say things all the time that you are CLEARLY not an expert in.  Clearly most of the time you don't have a clue what you are talking about, yet you never shut up about it.   Go fuck yourself, bitch.  That's total bull shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wasn't a matter of lying. 6 months ago, the scientific evidence was just starting to show what was involved considering that covid 19 is a new virus.
> 
> science evolves.
> 
> 6 months ago, the thought was that the disease was both a respiratory & tactile one.
> although, it's still recommended that common surfaces be disinfected frequently -  no longer does one need to disinfect groceries.
> 
> ^ so, that wasn't a lie either.
> 
> now, unfortunetly - it seems evolving science is suggesting that this virus might be vascular as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mask technology did not change in six months, dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fauci explained why he did what he did in re: to masks.
> 
> cause donny didn't replenish the stockpile in the 3 fucking years he could have AND sent off 17 TONS of PPE to china, making states compete for precious supplies for their workers.  & he STILL hasn't enacted the DPA...
> 
> he is committing genocide thru policy dumbfuck & you sound as bad as ms lindsey with all the cheerleading you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Democrats lie, it's Trump's fault.  When doctor's lie, it's Trump's fault.
> 
> Grow the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> take yer head out from donny's colon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That actually sounds good to you, doesn't it?  Same basic insult as every other Democrat as well as every locker room zit faced teenager.   That's not even a B game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ ' *That actually sounds good to you, doesn't it?* '
> 
> what sounds good?
> 
> FACTS?
> 
> they sure do.  i see you didn't refudiate his actions.
> 
> ' *Same basic insult as every other Democrat as well as every locker room zit faced teenager.* '
> 
> <pfffft>  '_ insults _'
> 
> get back to me after you've reviewed all them thar ' insults ' that the
> ' potus ' with arrested development has spewed from his orange piehole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is quite adept at trolling, he doesn't use your childish children's insults.   Triggered much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ya - you go with that if it makes you feel better.
> 
> & duly noted is the FACT that you still haven't addressed the actual FACTS about donny has been totally inept at this whole covid mitigation.
Click to expand...


That's because blaming Trump for a virus is as butt stupid as it sounds. 

No one tells you they told you so like a leftist ... who actually never told us anything that was correct


----------



## j-mac

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is highly recommended by the doctors, hospitals, scientists and experts. Who are you and what is your qualifications to dispute them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just six months ago the same ones said not to wear masks because they don't work and can be dangerous.  Were they lying then or now?
> 
> And wow, what a lying douche.  You say things all the time that you are CLEARLY not an expert in.  Clearly most of the time you don't have a clue what you are talking about, yet you never shut up about it.   Go fuck yourself, bitch.  That's total bull shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wasn't a matter of lying. 6 months ago, the scientific evidence was just starting to show what was involved considering that covid 19 is a new virus.
> 
> science evolves.
> 
> 6 months ago, the thought was that the disease was both a respiratory & tactile one.
> although, it's still recommended that common surfaces be disinfected frequently -  no longer does one need to disinfect groceries.
> 
> ^ so, that wasn't a lie either.
> 
> now, unfortunetly - it seems evolving science is suggesting that this virus might be vascular as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mask technology did not change in six months, dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fauci explained why he did what he did in re: to masks.
> 
> cause donny didn't replenish the stockpile in the 3 fucking years he could have AND sent off 17 TONS of PPE to china, making states compete for precious supplies for their workers.  & he STILL hasn't enacted the DPA...
> 
> he is committing genocide thru policy dumbfuck & you sound as bad as ms lindsey with all the cheerleading you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Democrats lie, it's Trump's fault.  When doctor's lie, it's Trump's fault.
> 
> Grow the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playtime troll got humiliated and had his ass handed to him on a platter by you.lol before this post of yours that was two farts in a row from him.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 393299
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was three farts from you instead of two,and now you just farted twice again,you have the same farting problem penny op dies.lol hee hee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you suck as a troll.  don't quit yer day job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you're copying me now, the line is "Don't quit your day job, Don Rickles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> copying you?  shirley you're flattering yerself.
> 
> i can understand why you would though, since nobody other than trolls would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.   That you copied me is evident in your post, the one where you copied me, LOL.  What are you, four?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> much as you would like to think that, i don't read - - -  nor bother to remember much of anything i do read that you post.
Click to expand...


But it triggers you enough to respond.


----------



## j-mac

j-mac said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is highly recommended by the doctors, hospitals, scientists and experts. Who are you and what is your qualifications to dispute them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just six months ago the same ones said not to wear masks because they don't work and can be dangerous.  Were they lying then or now?
> 
> And wow, what a lying douche.  You say things all the time that you are CLEARLY not an expert in.  Clearly most of the time you don't have a clue what you are talking about, yet you never shut up about it.   Go fuck yourself, bitch.  That's total bull shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wasn't a matter of lying. 6 months ago, the scientific evidence was just starting to show what was involved considering that covid 19 is a new virus.
> 
> science evolves.
> 
> 6 months ago, the thought was that the disease was both a respiratory & tactile one.
> although, it's still recommended that common surfaces be disinfected frequently -  no longer does one need to disinfect groceries.
> 
> ^ so, that wasn't a lie either.
> 
> now, unfortunetly - it seems evolving science is suggesting that this virus might be vascular as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mask technology did not change in six months, dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fauci explained why he did what he did in re: to masks.
> 
> cause donny didn't replenish the stockpile in the 3 fucking years he could have AND sent off 17 TONS of PPE to china, making states compete for precious supplies for their workers.  & he STILL hasn't enacted the DPA...
> 
> he is committing genocide thru policy dumbfuck & you sound as bad as ms lindsey with all the cheerleading you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Democrats lie, it's Trump's fault.  When doctor's lie, it's Trump's fault.
> 
> Grow the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playtime troll got humiliated and had his ass handed to him on a platter by you.lol before this post of yours that was two farts in a row from him.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 393299
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was three farts from you instead of two,and now you just farted twice again,you have the same farting problem penny op dies.lol hee hee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you suck as a troll.  don't quit yer day job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you're copying me now, the line is "Don't quit your day job, Don Rickles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> copying you?  shirley you're flattering yerself.
> 
> i can understand why you would though, since nobody other than trolls would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.   That you copied me is evident in your post, the one where you copied me, LOL.  What are you, four?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> much as you would like to think that, i don't read - - -  nor bother to remember much of anything i do read that you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it triggers you enough to respond.
Click to expand...


Glad you admit it snowflake


----------



## playtime

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is highly recommended by the doctors, hospitals, scientists and experts. Who are you and what is your qualifications to dispute them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just six months ago the same ones said not to wear masks because they don't work and can be dangerous.  Were they lying then or now?
> 
> And wow, what a lying douche.  You say things all the time that you are CLEARLY not an expert in.  Clearly most of the time you don't have a clue what you are talking about, yet you never shut up about it.   Go fuck yourself, bitch.  That's total bull shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wasn't a matter of lying. 6 months ago, the scientific evidence was just starting to show what was involved considering that covid 19 is a new virus.
> 
> science evolves.
> 
> 6 months ago, the thought was that the disease was both a respiratory & tactile one.
> although, it's still recommended that common surfaces be disinfected frequently -  no longer does one need to disinfect groceries.
> 
> ^ so, that wasn't a lie either.
> 
> now, unfortunetly - it seems evolving science is suggesting that this virus might be vascular as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mask technology did not change in six months, dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fauci explained why he did what he did in re: to masks.
> 
> cause donny didn't replenish the stockpile in the 3 fucking years he could have AND sent off 17 TONS of PPE to china, making states compete for precious supplies for their workers.  & he STILL hasn't enacted the DPA...
> 
> he is committing genocide thru policy dumbfuck & you sound as bad as ms lindsey with all the cheerleading you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Democrats lie, it's Trump's fault.  When doctor's lie, it's Trump's fault.
> 
> Grow the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> take yer head out from donny's colon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That actually sounds good to you, doesn't it?  Same basic insult as every other Democrat as well as every locker room zit faced teenager.   That's not even a B game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ ' *That actually sounds good to you, doesn't it?* '
> 
> what sounds good?
> 
> FACTS?
> 
> they sure do.  i see you didn't refudiate his actions.
> 
> ' *Same basic insult as every other Democrat as well as every locker room zit faced teenager.* '
> 
> <pfffft>  '_ insults _'
> 
> get back to me after you've reviewed all them thar ' insults ' that the
> ' potus ' with arrested development has spewed from his orange piehole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is quite adept at trolling, he doesn't use your childish children's insults.   Triggered much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ya - you go with that if it makes you feel better.
> 
> & duly noted is the FACT that you still haven't addressed the actual FACTS about donny has been totally inept at this whole covid mitigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because blaming Trump for a virus is as butt stupid as it sounds.
> 
> No one tells you they told you so like a leftist ... who actually never told us anything that was correct
Click to expand...


oh by all means - please post a SINGLE time i blamed trump for the virus.

ticky tocky ....

anyhoo, i blame him for his total lack preparedness, lack of leadership with mitigation (<---  i just used that word.  look up the meaning ) & total unwillingness to listen to & follow the science.

^^^ THAT is all on him ^^^


----------



## playtime

j-mac said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is highly recommended by the doctors, hospitals, scientists and experts. Who are you and what is your qualifications to dispute them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just six months ago the same ones said not to wear masks because they don't work and can be dangerous.  Were they lying then or now?
> 
> And wow, what a lying douche.  You say things all the time that you are CLEARLY not an expert in.  Clearly most of the time you don't have a clue what you are talking about, yet you never shut up about it.   Go fuck yourself, bitch.  That's total bull shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wasn't a matter of lying. 6 months ago, the scientific evidence was just starting to show what was involved considering that covid 19 is a new virus.
> 
> science evolves.
> 
> 6 months ago, the thought was that the disease was both a respiratory & tactile one.
> although, it's still recommended that common surfaces be disinfected frequently -  no longer does one need to disinfect groceries.
> 
> ^ so, that wasn't a lie either.
> 
> now, unfortunetly - it seems evolving science is suggesting that this virus might be vascular as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mask technology did not change in six months, dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fauci explained why he did what he did in re: to masks.
> 
> cause donny didn't replenish the stockpile in the 3 fucking years he could have AND sent off 17 TONS of PPE to china, making states compete for precious supplies for their workers.  & he STILL hasn't enacted the DPA...
> 
> he is committing genocide thru policy dumbfuck & you sound as bad as ms lindsey with all the cheerleading you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Democrats lie, it's Trump's fault.  When doctor's lie, it's Trump's fault.
> 
> Grow the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playtime troll got humiliated and had his ass handed to him on a platter by you.lol before this post of yours that was two farts in a row from him.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 393299
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was three farts from you instead of two,and now you just farted twice again,you have the same farting problem penny op dies.lol hee hee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you suck as a troll.  don't quit yer day job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you're copying me now, the line is "Don't quit your day job, Don Rickles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> copying you?  shirley you're flattering yerself.
> 
> i can understand why you would though, since nobody other than trolls would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.   That you copied me is evident in your post, the one where you copied me, LOL.  What are you, four?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> much as you would like to think that, i don't read - - -  nor bother to remember much of anything i do read that you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it triggers you enough to respond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you admit it snowflake
Click to expand...


lol ...  wrong button.    watch it change.


----------



## kaz

playtime said:


> oh by all means - please post a SINGLE time i blamed trump for the virus.
> 
> ticky tocky ....
> 
> anyhoo, i blame him for his total lack preparedness, lack of leadership with mitigation (<---  i just used that word.  look up the meaning ) & total unwillingness to listen to & follow the science.
> 
> ^^^ THAT is all on him ^^^



Here you go.



playtime said:


> & duly noted is the FACT that you still haven't addressed the actual FACTS about donny being  totally inept at this whole covid mitigation.



The rest is your stupid, childish word games where you pretend you're not saying what you said


----------



## playtime

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is highly recommended by the doctors, hospitals, scientists and experts. Who are you and what is your qualifications to dispute them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just six months ago the same ones said not to wear masks because they don't work and can be dangerous.  Were they lying then or now?
> 
> And wow, what a lying douche.  You say things all the time that you are CLEARLY not an expert in.  Clearly most of the time you don't have a clue what you are talking about, yet you never shut up about it.   Go fuck yourself, bitch.  That's total bull shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wasn't a matter of lying. 6 months ago, the scientific evidence was just starting to show what was involved considering that covid 19 is a new virus.
> 
> science evolves.
> 
> 6 months ago, the thought was that the disease was both a respiratory & tactile one.
> although, it's still recommended that common surfaces be disinfected frequently -  no longer does one need to disinfect groceries.
> 
> ^ so, that wasn't a lie either.
> 
> now, unfortunetly - it seems evolving science is suggesting that this virus might be vascular as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mask technology did not change in six months, dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fauci explained why he did what he did in re: to masks.
> 
> cause donny didn't replenish the stockpile in the 3 fucking years he could have AND sent off 17 TONS of PPE to china, making states compete for precious supplies for their workers.  & he STILL hasn't enacted the DPA...
> 
> he is committing genocide thru policy dumbfuck & you sound as bad as ms lindsey with all the cheerleading you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Democrats lie, it's Trump's fault.  When doctor's lie, it's Trump's fault.
> 
> Grow the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playtime troll got humiliated and had his ass handed to him on a platter by you.lol before this post of yours that was two farts in a row from him.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 393299
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was three farts from you instead of two,and now you just farted twice again,you have the same farting problem penny op dies.lol hee hee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you suck as a troll.  don't quit yer day job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you're copying me now, the line is "Don't quit your day job, Don Rickles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> copying you?  shirley you're flattering yerself.
> 
> i can understand why you would though, since nobody other than trolls would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.   That you copied me is evident in your post, the one where you copied me, LOL.  What are you, four?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> much as you would like to think that, i don't read - - -  nor bother to remember much of anything i do read that you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you do since you're using my material
Click to expand...


you mean like you used rickles'?


----------



## playtime

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh by all means - please post a SINGLE time i blamed trump for the virus.
> 
> ticky tocky ....
> 
> anyhoo, i blame him for his total lack preparedness, lack of leadership with mitigation (<---  i just used that word.  look up the meaning ) & total unwillingness to listen to & follow the science.
> 
> ^^^ THAT is all on him ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> & duly noted is the FACT that you still haven't addressed the actual FACTS about donny being  totally inept at this whole covid mitigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rest is your stupid, childish word games where you pretend you're not saying what you said
Click to expand...


mitigation.

look it up.

<psssst>

that doesn't mean he's to be blamed  ' *for the virus* '.

time to put yer critical thinking cap on.  that MAGAT cap has warped yer cranium.


----------



## ABikerSailor

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is highly recommended by the doctors, hospitals, scientists and experts. Who are you and what is your qualifications to dispute them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just six months ago the same ones said not to wear masks because they don't work and can be dangerous.  Were they lying then or now?
> 
> And wow, what a lying douche.  You say things all the time that you are CLEARLY not an expert in.  Clearly most of the time you don't have a clue what you are talking about, yet you never shut up about it.   Go fuck yourself, bitch.  That's total bull shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wasn't a matter of lying. 6 months ago, the scientific evidence was just starting to show what was involved considering that covid 19 is a new virus.
> 
> science evolves.
> 
> 6 months ago, the thought was that the disease was both a respiratory & tactile one.
> although, it's still recommended that common surfaces be disinfected frequently -  no longer does one need to disinfect groceries.
> 
> ^ so, that wasn't a lie either.
> 
> now, unfortunetly - it seems evolving science is suggesting that this virus might be vascular as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mask technology did not change in six months, dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fauci explained why he did what he did in re: to masks.
> 
> cause donny didn't replenish the stockpile in the 3 fucking years he could have AND sent off 17 TONS of PPE to china, making states compete for precious supplies for their workers.  & he STILL hasn't enacted the DPA...
> 
> he is committing genocide thru policy dumbfuck & you sound as bad as ms lindsey with all the cheerleading you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Democrats lie, it's Trump's fault.  When doctor's lie, it's Trump's fault.
> 
> Grow the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> take yer head out from donny's colon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That actually sounds good to you, doesn't it?  Same basic insult as every other Democrat as well as every locker room zit faced teenager.   That's not even a B game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ ' *That actually sounds good to you, doesn't it?* '
> 
> what sounds good?
> 
> FACTS?
> 
> they sure do.  i see you didn't refudiate his actions.
> 
> ' *Same basic insult as every other Democrat as well as every locker room zit faced teenager.* '
> 
> <pfffft>  '_ insults _'
> 
> get back to me after you've reviewed all them thar ' insults ' that the
> ' potus ' with arrested development has spewed from his orange piehole.
Click to expand...


"Refudiate"?  Really?  Are you using Sarah Palin's bullshit words?  She meant to say "repudiate" which is an actual word, whereas "refudiate" is not.

But then again, when caught, she doubled down on the stupid.  Are you going to do that as well?


----------



## playtime

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh by all means - please post a SINGLE time i blamed trump for the virus.
> 
> ticky tocky ....
> 
> anyhoo, i blame him for his total lack preparedness, lack of leadership with mitigation (<---  i just used that word.  look up the meaning ) & total unwillingness to listen to & follow the science.
> 
> ^^^ THAT is all on him ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> & duly noted is the FACT that you still haven't addressed the actual FACTS about donny being  totally inept at this whole covid mitigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rest is your stupid, childish word games where you pretend you're not saying what you said
Click to expand...


^^^


----------



## ABikerSailor

And no.................for all you idiots who think that Trump is being blamed for the virus, no, he's not.  He's being blamed for his woefully inadequate and lousy response to the virus when it hit the USA.


----------



## playtime

ABikerSailor said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is highly recommended by the doctors, hospitals, scientists and experts. Who are you and what is your qualifications to dispute them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just six months ago the same ones said not to wear masks because they don't work and can be dangerous.  Were they lying then or now?
> 
> And wow, what a lying douche.  You say things all the time that you are CLEARLY not an expert in.  Clearly most of the time you don't have a clue what you are talking about, yet you never shut up about it.   Go fuck yourself, bitch.  That's total bull shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wasn't a matter of lying. 6 months ago, the scientific evidence was just starting to show what was involved considering that covid 19 is a new virus.
> 
> science evolves.
> 
> 6 months ago, the thought was that the disease was both a respiratory & tactile one.
> although, it's still recommended that common surfaces be disinfected frequently -  no longer does one need to disinfect groceries.
> 
> ^ so, that wasn't a lie either.
> 
> now, unfortunetly - it seems evolving science is suggesting that this virus might be vascular as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mask technology did not change in six months, dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fauci explained why he did what he did in re: to masks.
> 
> cause donny didn't replenish the stockpile in the 3 fucking years he could have AND sent off 17 TONS of PPE to china, making states compete for precious supplies for their workers.  & he STILL hasn't enacted the DPA...
> 
> he is committing genocide thru policy dumbfuck & you sound as bad as ms lindsey with all the cheerleading you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Democrats lie, it's Trump's fault.  When doctor's lie, it's Trump's fault.
> 
> Grow the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> take yer head out from donny's colon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That actually sounds good to you, doesn't it?  Same basic insult as every other Democrat as well as every locker room zit faced teenager.   That's not even a B game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ ' *That actually sounds good to you, doesn't it?* '
> 
> what sounds good?
> 
> FACTS?
> 
> they sure do.  i see you didn't refudiate his actions.
> 
> ' *Same basic insult as every other Democrat as well as every locker room zit faced teenager.* '
> 
> <pfffft>  '_ insults _'
> 
> get back to me after you've reviewed all them thar ' insults ' that the
> ' potus ' with arrested development has spewed from his orange piehole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Refudiate"?  Really?  Are you using Sarah Palin's bullshit words?  She meant to say "repudiate" which is an actual word, whereas "refudiate" is not.
> 
> But then again, when caught, she doubled down on the stupid.  Are you going to do that as well?
Click to expand...


i know i said that -  precisely to use her made up word against her & dumbfuck (R)s.  

you thought once when i said ' we'll see what happens'  in the same way re: trump... & chastised me for something you didn't quite understand.

it's called sarcasm.


----------



## kaz

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is highly recommended by the doctors, hospitals, scientists and experts. Who are you and what is your qualifications to dispute them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just six months ago the same ones said not to wear masks because they don't work and can be dangerous.  Were they lying then or now?
> 
> And wow, what a lying douche.  You say things all the time that you are CLEARLY not an expert in.  Clearly most of the time you don't have a clue what you are talking about, yet you never shut up about it.   Go fuck yourself, bitch.  That's total bull shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wasn't a matter of lying. 6 months ago, the scientific evidence was just starting to show what was involved considering that covid 19 is a new virus.
> 
> science evolves.
> 
> 6 months ago, the thought was that the disease was both a respiratory & tactile one.
> although, it's still recommended that common surfaces be disinfected frequently -  no longer does one need to disinfect groceries.
> 
> ^ so, that wasn't a lie either.
> 
> now, unfortunetly - it seems evolving science is suggesting that this virus might be vascular as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mask technology did not change in six months, dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fauci explained why he did what he did in re: to masks.
> 
> cause donny didn't replenish the stockpile in the 3 fucking years he could have AND sent off 17 TONS of PPE to china, making states compete for precious supplies for their workers.  & he STILL hasn't enacted the DPA...
> 
> he is committing genocide thru policy dumbfuck & you sound as bad as ms lindsey with all the cheerleading you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Democrats lie, it's Trump's fault.  When doctor's lie, it's Trump's fault.
> 
> Grow the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playtime troll got humiliated and had his ass handed to him on a platter by you.lol before this post of yours that was two farts in a row from him.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 393299
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was three farts from you instead of two,and now you just farted twice again,you have the same farting problem penny op dies.lol hee hee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you suck as a troll.  don't quit yer day job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you're copying me now, the line is "Don't quit your day job, Don Rickles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> copying you?  shirley you're flattering yerself.
> 
> i can understand why you would though, since nobody other than trolls would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.   That you copied me is evident in your post, the one where you copied me, LOL.  What are you, four?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> much as you would like to think that, i don't read - - -  nor bother to remember much of anything i do read that you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you do since you're using my material
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean like you used rickles'?
Click to expand...


Yes, except unlike you,  I cited him


----------



## kaz

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh by all means - please post a SINGLE time i blamed trump for the virus.
> 
> ticky tocky ....
> 
> anyhoo, i blame him for his total lack preparedness, lack of leadership with mitigation (<---  i just used that word.  look up the meaning ) & total unwillingness to listen to & follow the science.
> 
> ^^^ THAT is all on him ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> & duly noted is the FACT that you still haven't addressed the actual FACTS about donny being  totally inept at this whole covid mitigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rest is your stupid, childish word games where you pretend you're not saying what you said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mitigation.
> 
> look it up.
> 
> <psssst>
> 
> that doesn't mean he's to be blamed  ' *for the virus* '.
> 
> time to put yer critical thinking cap on.  that MAGAT cap has warped yer cranium.
Click to expand...


It's your childish word game trying to pretend you aren't blaming Trump for the virus, which of course as a partisan Democrat hack, you are.

Your idiot messiah Biden blamed Trump for every death in the United States.   Then he said "check the data."  The data says you people are unhinged


----------



## j-mac

ABikerSailor said:


> And no.................for all you idiots who think that Trump is being blamed for the virus, no, he's not.  He's being blamed for his woefully inadequate and lousy response to the virus when it hit the USA.



And what would any of you people done differently? And don’t give me some stylistic bull shit, look at the actions and tell me what action he did wrong..


----------



## kaz

ABikerSailor said:


> And no.................for all you idiots who think that Trump is being blamed for the virus, no, he's not.  He's being blamed for his woefully inadequate and lousy response to the virus when it hit the USA.



Just stop with the lies.  Of course Democrats are blaming Trump for the virus.

1) Biden blamed Trump for EVERY DEATH

2) No one had experienced anything like this.  Democrats have done nothing but follow Trump around trying to trip him.   No other opposition party in the world has blamed their leaders for a virus like the Democrats, not even remotely

3) Obama depleted the PPEs and Democrats attacked Trump when he acted.  They had no answers either.  Everything Democrats said was wrong

4) Democrats routinely criticize for both sides of the same issue

- They attack Trump for the impact of the shutdown while attacking him for not shutting down long enough

- They attack him for any mandate on States while attacking him for not having mandates

- They attack him for the largest numbers of deaths which were in blue States

Democrats have done nothing but politicize, hype and attack Trump while rooting for him to fail and trying to make him fail.  That is CLEARLY blaming him for the virus, liar


----------



## ABikerSailor

kaz said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no.................for all you idiots who think that Trump is being blamed for the virus, no, he's not.  He's being blamed for his woefully inadequate and lousy response to the virus when it hit the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just stop with the lies.  Of course Democrats are blaming Trump for the virus.
> 
> 1) Biden blamed Trump for EVERY DEATH
> 
> 2) No one had experienced anything like this.  Democrats have done nothing but follow Trump around trying to trip him.   No other opposition party in the world has blamed their leaders for a virus like the Democrats, not even remotely
> 
> 3) Obama depleted the PPEs and Democrats attacked Trump when he acted.  They had no answers either.  Everything Democrats said was wrong
> 
> 4) Democrats routinely criticize for both sides of the same issue
> 
> - They attack Trump for the impact of the shutdown while attacking him for not shutting down long enough
> 
> - They attack him for any mandate on States while attacking him for not having mandates
> 
> - They attack him for the largest numbers of deaths which were in blue States
> 
> Democrats have done nothing but politicize, hype and attack Trump while rooting for him to fail and trying to make him fail.  That is CLEARLY blaming him for the virus, liar
Click to expand...


Again...................nobody is blaming Trump for the virus (he's not smart enough to engineer one), but we ARE blaming Trump for his response to the virus when it hit the USA.  And, his response was woefully inadequate and politically driven.  If it wasn't, then when he shut down travel from China, he should have also shut down travel from anywhere outside the USA, but he didn't.  At the very least, those coming into this country from other places should have been screened or put into quarantine like they did with the people coming back from the cruise ships.


----------



## kaz

ABikerSailor said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no.................for all you idiots who think that Trump is being blamed for the virus, no, he's not.  He's being blamed for his woefully inadequate and lousy response to the virus when it hit the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just stop with the lies.  Of course Democrats are blaming Trump for the virus.
> 
> 1) Biden blamed Trump for EVERY DEATH
> 
> 2) No one had experienced anything like this.  Democrats have done nothing but follow Trump around trying to trip him.   No other opposition party in the world has blamed their leaders for a virus like the Democrats, not even remotely
> 
> 3) Obama depleted the PPEs and Democrats attacked Trump when he acted.  They had no answers either.  Everything Democrats said was wrong
> 
> 4) Democrats routinely criticize for both sides of the same issue
> 
> - They attack Trump for the impact of the shutdown while attacking him for not shutting down long enough
> 
> - They attack him for any mandate on States while attacking him for not having mandates
> 
> - They attack him for the largest numbers of deaths which were in blue States
> 
> Democrats have done nothing but politicize, hype and attack Trump while rooting for him to fail and trying to make him fail.  That is CLEARLY blaming him for the virus, liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again...................nobody is blaming Trump for the virus (he's not smart enough to engineer one), but we ARE blaming Trump for his response to the virus when it hit the USA.  And, his response was woefully inadequate and politically driven.  If it wasn't, then when he shut down travel from China, he should have also shut down travel from anywhere outside the USA, but he didn't.  At the very least, those coming into this country from other places should have been screened or put into quarantine like they did with the people coming back from the cruise ships.
Click to expand...


Note I gave you a whole lot of evidence how full of shit you are and you didn't address any of them.

Biden blaming every death on Trump, Democrats attacking him for both sides of many issus and blaming him for blue State failures after they attacked him for acting and had zero answers themselves is pretty good evidence they are just blaming him for the virus.

Grow up and be honest with yourself for once


----------



## Faun

j-mac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I see Faun's dishonesty now...
> 
> He said to me:
> 
> " The travel ban wasn't *"put in place"* until February 2nd, the day *after* Biden’s tweet."
> 
> However, Trump announced the Travel restrictions the day before the tweet on Feb 1st...This is what Biden was reacting to....IOW, Faun is twisting the argument, and lying his ass off...
> 
> " On Feb. 1, 2020, *the day after Trump announced the restrictions, Biden tweeted*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden Call Trump 'Xenophobic'?
> 
> 
> The Democratic presidential nominee's critique of the incumbent came amid the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are busted Faun, and dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> I twisted nothing, ya dumbfuck. *I quoted your source.*
> 
> _The day after the travel restrictions were put in place, Biden criticized Trump for his xenophobic response to the coronavirus crisis. _​
> a) the travel ban was "put in place" the day *after* Biden's tweet.
> 
> b) you're not man enough to dismiss me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was announced the day before....
> 
> You're dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> *your source*...
> 
> _The day after the travel restrictions were put in place, Biden criticized Trump for his xenophobic response to the coronavirus crisis. _​
> 
> a) the travel ban was still  "put in place" the day *after* Biden's tweet.
> 
> b) you're still not man enough to dismiss me.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the source is the hill for gods sake. And snopes. Not some right wingers...
> 
> And, just like a child, you don’t know when you’ve been beat.
> 
> dismissed
Click to expand...

Moron, I never said the Hill or Snopes are rightwing fake news. But those articles fail you too. The Hill doesn't state Biden called Impeached Trump, "xenophobic," because of the travel ban. And your Snopes article answers the question, "Did Biden Call Trump 'Xenophobic'?" which of course Biden called him that, just not for the reason you claim.

Funniest part is.... *this is from YOUR snopes link...*

_It’s true that Biden has referred to Trump and some of his statements and actions in the context of his handling of the coronavirus outbreak as “xenophobic.” *But it’s unclear whether Biden was specifically referencing Trump’s travel restriction on China*, as Trump has claimed._​
That's now three links you've posted to prove me right.


----------



## the other mike

Starts @ 00:50


----------



## j-mac

Faun said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I see Faun's dishonesty now...
> 
> He said to me:
> 
> " The travel ban wasn't *"put in place"* until February 2nd, the day *after* Biden’s tweet."
> 
> However, Trump announced the Travel restrictions the day before the tweet on Feb 1st...This is what Biden was reacting to....IOW, Faun is twisting the argument, and lying his ass off...
> 
> " On Feb. 1, 2020, *the day after Trump announced the restrictions, Biden tweeted*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden Call Trump 'Xenophobic'?
> 
> 
> The Democratic presidential nominee's critique of the incumbent came amid the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are busted Faun, and dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> I twisted nothing, ya dumbfuck. *I quoted your source.*
> 
> _The day after the travel restrictions were put in place, Biden criticized Trump for his xenophobic response to the coronavirus crisis. _​
> a) the travel ban was "put in place" the day *after* Biden's tweet.
> 
> b) you're not man enough to dismiss me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was announced the day before....
> 
> You're dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> *your source*...
> 
> _The day after the travel restrictions were put in place, Biden criticized Trump for his xenophobic response to the coronavirus crisis. _​
> 
> a) the travel ban was still  "put in place" the day *after* Biden's tweet.
> 
> b) you're still not man enough to dismiss me.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the source is the hill for gods sake. And snopes. Not some right wingers...
> 
> And, just like a child, you don’t know when you’ve been beat.
> 
> dismissed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron....
Click to expand...


Stopped reading right there...

You‘ve already been dismissed, so GFY


----------



## Faun

j-mac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I see Faun's dishonesty now...
> 
> He said to me:
> 
> " The travel ban wasn't *"put in place"* until February 2nd, the day *after* Biden’s tweet."
> 
> However, Trump announced the Travel restrictions the day before the tweet on Feb 1st...This is what Biden was reacting to....IOW, Faun is twisting the argument, and lying his ass off...
> 
> " On Feb. 1, 2020, *the day after Trump announced the restrictions, Biden tweeted*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Biden Call Trump 'Xenophobic'?
> 
> 
> The Democratic presidential nominee's critique of the incumbent came amid the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are busted Faun, and dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> I twisted nothing, ya dumbfuck. *I quoted your source.*
> 
> _The day after the travel restrictions were put in place, Biden criticized Trump for his xenophobic response to the coronavirus crisis. _​
> a) the travel ban was "put in place" the day *after* Biden's tweet.
> 
> b) you're not man enough to dismiss me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was announced the day before....
> 
> You're dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> *your source*...
> 
> _The day after the travel restrictions were put in place, Biden criticized Trump for his xenophobic response to the coronavirus crisis. _​
> 
> a) the travel ban was still  "put in place" the day *after* Biden's tweet.
> 
> b) you're still not man enough to dismiss me.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the source is the hill for gods sake. And snopes. Not some right wingers...
> 
> And, just like a child, you don’t know when you’ve been beat.
> 
> dismissed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stopped reading right there...
> 
> You‘ve already been dismissed, so GFY
Click to expand...

LOL

You've already proven yourself wrong with 3 different links... and ... you're still not man enough to dismiss me.


----------



## basquebromance

Trump is a brilliant orator. why didn't Woodward release the tapes of Trump going on these fantastical rants. i'm sure he has plenty of them. ommiting something like that is like lying


----------



## Camp

basquebromance said:


> Trump is a brilliant orator. why didn't Woodward release the tapes of Trump going on these fantastical rants. i'm sure he has plenty of them. ommiting something like that is like lying


His confession of lying to everyone of how we could stay safer was pretty big news. Folks who believed his lies and misinformation died in estimated huge numbers. Dirty Donald is still feeding Americans misinformation and lies.


----------



## playtime

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is highly recommended by the doctors, hospitals, scientists and experts. Who are you and what is your qualifications to dispute them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just six months ago the same ones said not to wear masks because they don't work and can be dangerous.  Were they lying then or now?
> 
> And wow, what a lying douche.  You say things all the time that you are CLEARLY not an expert in.  Clearly most of the time you don't have a clue what you are talking about, yet you never shut up about it.   Go fuck yourself, bitch.  That's total bull shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wasn't a matter of lying. 6 months ago, the scientific evidence was just starting to show what was involved considering that covid 19 is a new virus.
> 
> science evolves.
> 
> 6 months ago, the thought was that the disease was both a respiratory & tactile one.
> although, it's still recommended that common surfaces be disinfected frequently -  no longer does one need to disinfect groceries.
> 
> ^ so, that wasn't a lie either.
> 
> now, unfortunetly - it seems evolving science is suggesting that this virus might be vascular as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mask technology did not change in six months, dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fauci explained why he did what he did in re: to masks.
> 
> cause donny didn't replenish the stockpile in the 3 fucking years he could have AND sent off 17 TONS of PPE to china, making states compete for precious supplies for their workers.  & he STILL hasn't enacted the DPA...
> 
> he is committing genocide thru policy dumbfuck & you sound as bad as ms lindsey with all the cheerleading you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Democrats lie, it's Trump's fault.  When doctor's lie, it's Trump's fault.
> 
> Grow the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playtime troll got humiliated and had his ass handed to him on a platter by you.lol before this post of yours that was two farts in a row from him.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 393299
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was three farts from you instead of two,and now you just farted twice again,you have the same farting problem penny op dies.lol hee hee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you suck as a troll.  don't quit yer day job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you're copying me now, the line is "Don't quit your day job, Don Rickles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> copying you?  shirley you're flattering yerself.
> 
> i can understand why you would though, since nobody other than trolls would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.   That you copied me is evident in your post, the one where you copied me, LOL.  What are you, four?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> much as you would like to think that, i don't read - - -  nor bother to remember much of anything i do read that you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you do since you're using my material
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean like you used rickles'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, except unlike you,  I cited him
Click to expand...


lol...  try citing real actual news with real facts next time, m'k?  btw - common everyday 'phrases' need no citing - you know like actual factual news?

actually you don't know, 'cause you never do.


----------



## playtime

kaz said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh by all means - please post a SINGLE time i blamed trump for the virus.
> 
> ticky tocky ....
> 
> anyhoo, i blame him for his total lack preparedness, lack of leadership with mitigation (<---  i just used that word.  look up the meaning ) & total unwillingness to listen to & follow the science.
> 
> ^^^ THAT is all on him ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> & duly noted is the FACT that you still haven't addressed the actual FACTS about donny being  totally inept at this whole covid mitigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rest is your stupid, childish word games where you pretend you're not saying what you said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mitigation.
> 
> look it up.
> 
> <psssst>
> 
> that doesn't mean he's to be blamed  ' *for the virus* '.
> 
> time to put yer critical thinking cap on.  that MAGAT cap has warped yer cranium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's your childish word game trying to pretend you aren't blaming Trump for the virus, which of course as a partisan Democrat hack, you are.
> 
> Your idiot messiah Biden blamed Trump for every death in the United States.   Then he said "check the data."  The data says you people are unhinged
Click to expand...


----------



## j-mac

playtime said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is highly recommended by the doctors, hospitals, scientists and experts. Who are you and what is your qualifications to dispute them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just six months ago the same ones said not to wear masks because they don't work and can be dangerous.  Were they lying then or now?
> 
> And wow, what a lying douche.  You say things all the time that you are CLEARLY not an expert in.  Clearly most of the time you don't have a clue what you are talking about, yet you never shut up about it.   Go fuck yourself, bitch.  That's total bull shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wasn't a matter of lying. 6 months ago, the scientific evidence was just starting to show what was involved considering that covid 19 is a new virus.
> 
> science evolves.
> 
> 6 months ago, the thought was that the disease was both a respiratory & tactile one.
> although, it's still recommended that common surfaces be disinfected frequently -  no longer does one need to disinfect groceries.
> 
> ^ so, that wasn't a lie either.
> 
> now, unfortunetly - it seems evolving science is suggesting that this virus might be vascular as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mask technology did not change in six months, dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fauci explained why he did what he did in re: to masks.
> 
> cause donny didn't replenish the stockpile in the 3 fucking years he could have AND sent off 17 TONS of PPE to china, making states compete for precious supplies for their workers.  & he STILL hasn't enacted the DPA...
> 
> he is committing genocide thru policy dumbfuck & you sound as bad as ms lindsey with all the cheerleading you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Democrats lie, it's Trump's fault.  When doctor's lie, it's Trump's fault.
> 
> Grow the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playtime troll got humiliated and had his ass handed to him on a platter by you.lol before this post of yours that was two farts in a row from him.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 393299
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was three farts from you instead of two,and now you just farted twice again,you have the same farting problem penny op dies.lol hee hee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you suck as a troll.  don't quit yer day job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you're copying me now, the line is "Don't quit your day job, Don Rickles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> copying you?  shirley you're flattering yerself.
> 
> i can understand why you would though, since nobody other than trolls would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.   That you copied me is evident in your post, the one where you copied me, LOL.  What are you, four?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> much as you would like to think that, i don't read - - -  nor bother to remember much of anything i do read that you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you do since you're using my material
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean like you used rickles'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, except unlike you,  I cited him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...  try citing real actual news with real facts next time, m'k?  btw - common everyday 'phrases' need no citing - you know like actual factual news?
> 
> actually you don't know, 'cause you never do.
Click to expand...


What a childish way to admit you make up your bs.


----------



## playtime

j-mac said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is highly recommended by the doctors, hospitals, scientists and experts. Who are you and what is your qualifications to dispute them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just six months ago the same ones said not to wear masks because they don't work and can be dangerous.  Were they lying then or now?
> 
> And wow, what a lying douche.  You say things all the time that you are CLEARLY not an expert in.  Clearly most of the time you don't have a clue what you are talking about, yet you never shut up about it.   Go fuck yourself, bitch.  That's total bull shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wasn't a matter of lying. 6 months ago, the scientific evidence was just starting to show what was involved considering that covid 19 is a new virus.
> 
> science evolves.
> 
> 6 months ago, the thought was that the disease was both a respiratory & tactile one.
> although, it's still recommended that common surfaces be disinfected frequently -  no longer does one need to disinfect groceries.
> 
> ^ so, that wasn't a lie either.
> 
> now, unfortunetly - it seems evolving science is suggesting that this virus might be vascular as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mask technology did not change in six months, dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fauci explained why he did what he did in re: to masks.
> 
> cause donny didn't replenish the stockpile in the 3 fucking years he could have AND sent off 17 TONS of PPE to china, making states compete for precious supplies for their workers.  & he STILL hasn't enacted the DPA...
> 
> he is committing genocide thru policy dumbfuck & you sound as bad as ms lindsey with all the cheerleading you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Democrats lie, it's Trump's fault.  When doctor's lie, it's Trump's fault.
> 
> Grow the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playtime troll got humiliated and had his ass handed to him on a platter by you.lol before this post of yours that was two farts in a row from him.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 393299
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was three farts from you instead of two,and now you just farted twice again,you have the same farting problem penny op dies.lol hee hee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you suck as a troll.  don't quit yer day job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you're copying me now, the line is "Don't quit your day job, Don Rickles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> copying you?  shirley you're flattering yerself.
> 
> i can understand why you would though, since nobody other than trolls would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.   That you copied me is evident in your post, the one where you copied me, LOL.  What are you, four?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> much as you would like to think that, i don't read - - -  nor bother to remember much of anything i do read that you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you do since you're using my material
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean like you used rickles'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, except unlike you,  I cited him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...  try citing real actual news with real facts next time, m'k?  btw - common everyday 'phrases' need no citing - you know like actual factual news?
> 
> actually you don't know, 'cause you never do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a childish way to admit you make up your bs.
Click to expand...


----------



## basquebromance

The title of Woodward's book should be Cage, instead of "Rage" - since that's where Trump will land.


----------



## lennypartiv

LIberals want us to destroy the economy just because of a flu bug.


----------



## bluzman61

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


----------



## playtime

basquebromance said:


> The title of Woodward's book should be Cage, instead of "Rage" - since that's where Trump will land.


----------



## playtime

lennypartiv said:


> LIberals want us to destroy the economy just because of a flu bug.


----------



## Mac1958

playtime said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> LIberals want us to destroy the economy just because of a flu bug.
Click to expand...

They really do think it's just a flu.  That belief is set in concrete.


----------



## Lesh

Trump ADMITTED he was "playing it down" and 210,000 dead later...with the virus sweeping through the White House and his OWN body...he's STILL playing it down


----------



## Mac1958

Lesh said:


> Trump ADMITTED he was "playing it down" and 210,000 dead later...with the virus sweeping through the White House and his OWN body...he's STILL playing it down


He has millions who enable his worst impulses, no matter how destructive and blatant they are.

As I always say, the world has seen this before.  We didn't learn.


----------



## playtime

*genocide thru policy.*


----------



## bluzman61

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


----------



## bluzman61

Mac1958 said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump ADMITTED he was "playing it down" and 210,000 dead later...with the virus sweeping through the White House and his OWN body...he's STILL playing it down
> 
> 
> 
> He has millions who enable his worst impulses, no matter how destructive and blatant they are.
> 
> As I always say, the world has seen this before.  We didn't learn.
Click to expand...


----------



## bluzman61

playtime said:


> *genocide thru policy.*


----------



## playtime

bluzman61 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *genocide thru policy.*
Click to expand...


still nothing intelligent to add to any thread, i see.

#sad.  

back to skipping right over you.


----------



## playtime




----------



## DBA

Mac1958 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> LIberals want us to destroy the economy just because of a flu bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They really do think it's just a flu.  That belief is set in concrete.
Click to expand...


No, not nearly that bad. The 1918 flu pandemic killed 15-20 million people. Don’t be so naive.


----------



## playtime

DBA said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> LIberals want us to destroy the economy just because of a flu bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They really do think it's just a flu.  That belief is set in concrete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not nearly that bad. The 1918 flu pandemic killed 15-20 million people. Don’t be so naive.
Click to expand...


with 675,000 dead right here in the good ol' USA.  we are mere months into this & we are already 1/4 of the way to meeting that goal. 

winter is coming & people will be staying inside more, plus the poorly educated basket dwellers CONtinue to ignore the science....


----------



## bluzman61

playtime said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *genocide thru policy.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> still nothing intelligent to add to any thread, i see.
> 
> #sad.
> 
> back to skipping right over you.
Click to expand...


----------



## bluzman61

playtime said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> LIberals want us to destroy the economy just because of a flu bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They really do think it's just a flu.  That belief is set in concrete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not nearly that bad. The 1918 flu pandemic killed 15-20 million people. Don’t be so naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with 675,000 dead right here in the good ol' USA.  we are mere months into this & we are already 1/4 of the way to meeting that goal.
> 
> winter is coming & people will be staying inside more, plus the poorly educated basket dwellers CONtinue to ignore the science....
Click to expand...


----------



## bluzman61

j-mac said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those excuses doesn’t mean anything.
> Even one of his advisers Navarro warned Trump in writing this pandemic will hit US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in daily meetings with the heads of the CDC, and NIH, and you want him to ignore them in favor of Peter Navarro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid March outbreak was small here in US . True. ARE YOU FORGETTING SOMETHING? In January, February and March China was in full scale war of Coronavirus. The whole world knew this is a big health crisis. March and April Trump and Fox are very busy downplaying the crisis. Didn’t start ordering supplies still mid March. That is a total failure of the administration. Then he blamed China and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Downplaying while behind the scenes fighting it very aggressively....I tell ya. Your argument here is pure Bull Shit....You are using hindsight to nit pick his response and I don't recall reading from you or any other democrat in here at the time anything of the sort, other than when he did act you calling him a wannabe dictator or some such....
> 
> What you are doing is politicizing this virus, and it is disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me what kind of a president is that? Trump is part of the problem. As long as Trump is the president I don’t think this crisis will go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump's actions during this virus were far better than the previous administrations reaction to H1N1, that's for sure....And, ofcourse this crisis won't go away, because you people can't be honest for one second...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written Trump lied and people died.  It is as clear as day now that he was lying the whole time he was downplaying Covid. The two-faced President was telling Woodward just how dangerous it was while telling the people it will magically disappear.
> 
> How many people died because of Trump's lies.  20,000..50.,000..120,000?
> 
> Trump's apologists will make fools of themselves once arguing that Trump did not say or mean what he obviously said and meant.
> 
> Just when you think Trump has hit bottom..he once again proves us wrong by reaching even greater depths of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is responsible  for the deaths and the dying from this virus, and the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is also responsible for your acne and the mole in your back yard.
> 
> Cut the stupid shit.  The Chinese are responsible for the people dying.   Of course Joe didn't need to try to help them by undercutting the President while he tried to deal with it.
> 
> Now Joe's advertising his Biden virus plan ... to do what Trump is doing now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why can’t you guys ever hold Trump responsible for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you attack him for everything he does???
> 
> he tried to keep the people calm,,,whats wrong about that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm?  Like he does at his hate rallies?  Do you mean like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont change the subject,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So not calm thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what I dont get is why are dems trying so hard to get trump re-elected???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing that can be said to many Trump supporters to change their minds. They are so encapsulated in Trump’s world, it would break their brains to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you are doing in here? Trying to change minds? And to do that you hurl insults, and slurs at the people you disagree with to accomplish that? Hmmm....I actually think it would "break the brains" of liberals like yourself to admit that Trump has done anything positive....even though you know he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I change your mind? We’d have to live in the same reality first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were here to change minds...I didn't say that...How you approach it is up to you....But, the current tactic you are using is a failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing how one leftist after another like colfax and eddiew believe that if somehow they can just convey how much they really, truly, totally hate Trump it will somehow convince us to vote against our own interests for Biden.   That while they shallowly deny all the hate coming from Biden, Pelosi, Schummer and company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely...They are vapid of anything even remotely tied to rational, intelectual debate...I understand that Trump triggers them, but my God....They can't have a civil conversation anymore without using a slew of slurs and insults that would get them punched in the mouth in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are playing like the victim.
> Hate Trump? My GOD. What is there to like Trump? A totally corrupted, racist dog shit, traitor, disgusting, dishonest, liar human being.
> Can’t have a civil conversation? You want me to go to Gizmo. Is that a civil conversation?
> 
> Pelosi? Visiting her constituents in China town is a violations?
> 
> Trump lied to Americans downplayed the Coronavirus. Trump lied...... people died. Is that supposed to be acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that is pure bull shit, triggered, talking point crap....Look at the videos, Pelosi not only visited the people of Chinatown, she was there NOT wearing a mask, surrounded by people less than 6 ft away, telling people it was safe....BUT, you want to hammer Trump for not panicing at the very same time....Where is your shame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit? Really? Pelosi visited her constituents in Chinatown February 24, 2020. Mask and social distancing was not even enforced at that time. California went on lock  down March 20, 2020 using Fauci guidelines.
> What part of that don’t you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how you can nakedly give Pelosi a pass, while at the same time you are everserating Trump for not taking to the airwaves and scream "the sky is falling", while hiding a Democrat you justify trying to use the when what was in place? Shouldn't have Pelosi been showing leadership as well? I mean she is speaker, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted specific dates when Pelosi visited Chinatown February 24. At that time there no mask mandate and social distancing. What part of that don’t you understand? Trump rally February 28 called it the new Democrats hoax. Compared to Trump rallies and trips NO DISTANCING AND NO MASK. Just because Trump mentioned Pelosi visited Chinatown doesn’t mean it’s right. It’s just another Trumpy BS.
> 
> 
> Trump downplaying this crisis caused people’s lives and hardships. Does he care? No he doesn’t give a shit...... Look at his indoor rally in Nevada yesterday. Shows callous disregard of American lives. I don’t understand how you can support a leader that caused so many lives and economic crisis because of his ineptness, ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That‘s complete bull shit...Look, to make your very dumb argument about Nancy, just following areas mandates, would be to say as speaker she knew nothing about the virus. No briefings, no responsibility herself to provide an example as #3 in charge of the country. But yet, want to hammer Trump for a mere 4 days later holding a rally with no masks, and no distancing...Either you are a colosal hypocrite, or you really are dumb enough to believe that pablum...
> 
> And as for Trumps rallies, this is still America...we have the right to assemble...At least at Trump’s rallies, temps are taken, masks are available, everything is done with the safety of the event in mind...You’re just mad that Trump won’t hide in the WH basement, like Joe is doing at his home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Trump devotee. You don’t even know the difference of a president and no. 3? Talking about hypocrite. Political rallies of Trump is nothing but for himself totally disregard of human being.
> Why should Pelosi support a bad president? Just because Trump attacked Pelosi visiting China town doesn’t mean it’s right. Dude Trump is dumb a very good example of a hypocrite.
> He even attacked Biden for wearing a mask. How dumb can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...That's rich coming from a lib....My point that you totally dismissed, I guess for convenience of your dishonest argument, is that Pelosi had the same information as Trump at that time, why was she doing what she did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh BULLSHIT. Trump used that attack shows he is a hypocrite. You are using the same hypocrite nonsense attack.  Let me repeat it again. Read do not stare at it. Pelosi visited China town Feb. 24, 2020..... At that time there are no part of America that are on lock down, no mask mandate and no social distancing required. Till March. So what part of your ignorance don’t you understand?
> February 28 Trump held an indoor rally this is a new hoax by the democrats. No mask and no social distancing. He held more rallies in March no mask and no social distancing.
> We are now in September still not wearing mask and no social distancing in his rallies. Total disregard of human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Masks are for people who want to be controlled by government.  They don't stop viruses, which is why no one wears a mask for the flu.   You're just a lemming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is highly recommended by the doctors, hospitals, scientists and experts. Who are you and what is your qualifications to dispute them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just six months ago the same ones said not to wear masks because they don't work and can be dangerous.  Were they lying then or now?
> 
> And wow, what a lying douche.  You say things all the time that you are CLEARLY not an expert in.  Clearly most of the time you don't have a clue what you are talking about, yet you never shut up about it.   Go fuck yourself, bitch.  That's total bull shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wasn't a matter of lying. 6 months ago, the scientific evidence was just starting to show what was involved considering that covid 19 is a new virus.
> 
> science evolves.
> 
> 6 months ago, the thought was that the disease was both a respiratory & tactile one.
> although, it's still recommended that common surfaces be disinfected frequently -  no longer does one need to disinfect groceries.
> 
> ^ so, that wasn't a lie either.
> 
> now, unfortunetly - it seems evolving science is suggesting that this virus might be vascular as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mask technology did not change in six months, dumb ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fauci explained why he did what he did in re: to masks.
> 
> cause donny didn't replenish the stockpile in the 3 fucking years he could have AND sent off 17 TONS of PPE to china, making states compete for precious supplies for their workers.  & he STILL hasn't enacted the DPA...
> 
> he is committing genocide thru policy dumbfuck & you sound as bad as ms lindsey with all the cheerleading you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Democrats lie, it's Trump's fault.  When doctor's lie, it's Trump's fault.
> 
> Grow the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Playtime troll got humiliated and had his ass handed to him on a platter by you.lol before this post of yours that was two farts in a row from him.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 393299
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was three farts from you instead of two,and now you just farted twice again,you have the same farting problem penny op dies.lol hee hee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you suck as a troll.  don't quit yer day job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you're copying me now, the line is "Don't quit your day job, Don Rickles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> copying you?  shirley you're flattering yerself.
> 
> i can understand why you would though, since nobody other than trolls would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.   That you copied me is evident in your post, the one where you copied me, LOL.  What are you, four?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> much as you would like to think that, i don't read - - -  nor bother to remember much of anything i do read that you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you do since you're using my material
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean like you used rickles'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, except unlike you,  I cited him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...  try citing real actual news with real facts next time, m'k?  btw - common everyday 'phrases' need no citing - you know like actual factual news?
> 
> actually you don't know, 'cause you never do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a childish way to admit you make up your bs.
Click to expand...


----------



## DBA

playtime said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> LIberals want us to destroy the economy just because of a flu bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They really do think it's just a flu.  That belief is set in concrete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not nearly that bad. The 1918 flu pandemic killed 15-20 million people. Don’t be so naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with 675,000 dead right here in the good ol' USA.  we are mere months into this & we are already 1/4 of the way to meeting that goal.
> 
> winter is coming & people will be staying inside more, plus the poorly educated basket dwellers CONtinue to ignore the science....
Click to expand...


675,000 dead?


----------



## bluzman61

playtime said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> The title of Woodward's book should be Cage, instead of "Rage" - since that's where Trump will land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 398222
Click to expand...


----------



## bluzman61

DBA said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> LIberals want us to destroy the economy just because of a flu bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They really do think it's just a flu.  That belief is set in concrete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not nearly that bad. The 1918 flu pandemic killed 15-20 million people. Don’t be so naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with 675,000 dead right here in the good ol' USA.  we are mere months into this & we are already 1/4 of the way to meeting that goal.
> 
> winter is coming & people will be staying inside more, plus the poorly educated basket dwellers CONtinue to ignore the science....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 675,000 dead?
Click to expand...

She's a f*cking idiot, her idiocy caused by her raging, uncontrolled TDS.  Very sad.


----------



## playtime




----------



## playtime

DBA said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> LIberals want us to destroy the economy just because of a flu bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They really do think it's just a flu.  That belief is set in concrete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not nearly that bad. The 1918 flu pandemic killed 15-20 million people. Don’t be so naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with 675,000 dead right here in the good ol' USA.  we are mere months into this & we are already 1/4 of the way to meeting that goal.
> 
> winter is coming & people will be staying inside more, plus the poorly educated basket dwellers CONtinue to ignore the science....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 675,000 dead?
Click to expand...


*from the Spanish flu.

The number of deaths was estimated to be at least 50 million worldwide with about 675,000 occurring in the United States.*






						1918 Pandemic (H1N1 virus)  | Pandemic Influenza (Flu) | CDC
					

Everything you need to know about the flu illness, including symptoms, treatment and prevention.




					www.cdc.gov
				




right now we are over 200K dead… we are clearly on our way to meet 1918's American death toll if donny stays.

now can you follow the dots? it's based off of YOU talking about the Spanish flu, jr.


----------



## playtime

bluzman61 said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> LIberals want us to destroy the economy just because of a flu bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They really do think it's just a flu.  That belief is set in concrete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not nearly that bad. The 1918 flu pandemic killed 15-20 million people. Don’t be so naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with 675,000 dead right here in the good ol' USA.  we are mere months into this & we are already 1/4 of the way to meeting that goal.
> 
> winter is coming & people will be staying inside more, plus the poorly educated basket dwellers CONtinue to ignore the science....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 675,000 dead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's a f*cking idiot, her idiocy caused by her raging, uncontrolled TDS.  Very sad.
Click to expand...


<pfffft>.   who PMd who asking for what_     bluzman?_       LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

now THAT'S sad.  a real man or woman should keep their word.

deplorables do not.


----------



## playtime

bluzman61 said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> LIberals want us to destroy the economy just because of a flu bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They really do think it's just a flu.  That belief is set in concrete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not nearly that bad. The 1918 flu pandemic killed 15-20 million people. Don’t be so naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with 675,000 dead right here in the good ol' USA.  we are mere months into this & we are already 1/4 of the way to meeting that goal.
> 
> winter is coming & people will be staying inside more, plus the poorly educated basket dwellers CONtinue to ignore the science....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 675,000 dead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's a f*cking idiot, her idiocy caused by her raging, uncontrolled TDS.  Very sad.
Click to expand...


^ poorly educated trump humping poster boy.  try looking at the official gov link.


----------



## sealybobo

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.



Remember this?









						Senate GOP candidates attacked Obama over Ebola but defend Trump on coronavirus pandemic
					

In the run-up to the 2014 midterm elections, Republican David Perdue excoriated President Barack Obama over his handling of the Ebola outbreak -- contending that Obama had "failed to lead" and "took a serious threat far too lightly."




					www.cnn.com
				





In the run-up to the 2014 midterm elections, Republican David Perdue excoriated President Barack Obama over his handling of the Ebola outbreak -- contending that Obama had "failed to lead" and "took a serious threat far too lightly."
But Perdue has praised Donald Trump, even as the President has repeatedly downplayed the coronavirus, contended it would disappear, called on states to be "liberated" as they were trying to isolate from the virus, was late to embrace mask wearing and has falsely claimed that more testing is the lone reason for more cases.

"It's a totally different situation," Perdue told CNN last week when asked about his criticism of Obama in 2014.

Before he won his first term in 2014, Tillis railed against Obama over Ebola concerns.  "It's just another example of where this President (Obama) and Sen. Hagan just have not worked on a comprehensive strategy,"  

The Ebola epidemic claimed the lives of more than 11,000 people worldwide but only four people were diagnosed with the virus in the United States.


----------



## Lesh

Lesh said:


> Trump ADMITTED he was "playing it down" and 210,000 dead later...with the virus sweeping through the White House and his OWN body...he's STILL playing it down


Trumpers find that funny??


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats leftyvirus fake unemployment from the virus hoax.  He will get it back below what it was once Biden is slipping down his landslide defeat.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Umm, speaking of landslide defeat...........


----------



## Faun

jbrownson0831 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes.  On tape this time.
> 
> Oh well, it won't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Trump wins in a landslide you are right.
Click to expand...


----------



## airplanemechanic

You couldn't get 100 people to a rally but you got 78 million to vote?


----------



## Faun

airplanemechanic said:


> You couldn't get 100 people to a rally but you got 78 million to vote?


Rallies are meaningless. Votes got him into the White House.


----------



## JimH52

airplanemechanic said:


> You couldn't get 100 people to a rally but you got 78 million to vote?



Hurts....huh?   *YOU LOSE!*


----------



## JimH52

trump has caused the death of tens of thousands....now due largely to his ego....his refusal to admit he is a *LOSER*....will cause tens of thousands more....


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't get 100 people to a rally but you got 78 million to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rallies are meaningless. Votes got him into the White House.
Click to expand...


Yes, counting the same votes over and over


----------



## airplanemechanic

Faun said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't get 100 people to a rally but you got 78 million to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rallies are meaningless. Votes got him into the White House.
Click to expand...


You mean the same votes that flipped 12 seats in the house to republican?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

It hurts y


JimH52 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't get 100 people to a rally but you got 78 million to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurts....huh?   *YOU LOSE!*
Click to expand...

It hurts you that you can’t admit biden got the votes illegally.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimH52 said:


> trump has caused the death of tens of thousands....now due largely to his ego....his refusal to admit he is a *LOSER*....will cause tens of thousands more....


Wow what a stupid fuck the fact you ignore the dem leaders caused the deaths of all those people ignoring the criminal actions of cuomo and whitmere who a judge ruled her dreconian actions unconstitutional.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

airplanemechanic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't get 100 people to a rally but you got 78 million to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rallies are meaningless. Votes got him into the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the same votes that flipped 12 seats in the house to republican?
Click to expand...

Did you have to bring back an old dead thread,Jesus christ.


----------



## Blues Man

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats leftyvirus fake unemployment from the virus hoax.  He will get it back below what it was once Biden is slipping down his landslide defeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Umm, speaking of landslide defeat...........
Click to expand...


The thing about using electoral votes when claiming a landslide is that 48 states give all their electoral votes to the winner of the state elections. So even if candidate A beat Candidate B by 1 vote all electoral college votes will go to Candidate A

The popular vote is a much better indication of a landslide vote  than the electoral college vote


----------



## jbrownson0831

JimH52 said:


> trump has caused the death of tens of thousands....now due largely to his ego....his refusal to admit he is a *LOSER*....will cause tens of thousands more....


Tens of thousands of liberals are brain dead but that wasn't the President's fault.


----------



## Faun

airplanemechanic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't get 100 people to a rally but you got 78 million to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rallies are meaningless. Votes got him into the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the same votes that flipped 12 seats in the house to republican?
Click to expand...

LOL

Riiight, because according to you morons, Democrats cheated to make Biden president, but didn't cheat to gain seats in the House and cheat to take control of the Senate.


----------



## KissMy

jbrownson0831 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump has caused the death of tens of thousands....now due largely to his ego....his refusal to admit he is a *LOSER*....will cause tens of thousands more....
> 
> 
> 
> Tens of thousands of liberals are brain dead but that wasn't the President's fault.
Click to expand...

Yes it is Trump's fault US citizens are Brain Damaged. Researchers found that 31.8% of Covid-19 patients experienced altered mental function, or encephalopathy.


----------



## jbrownson0831

KissMy said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump has caused the death of tens of thousands....now due largely to his ego....his refusal to admit he is a *LOSER*....will cause tens of thousands more....
> 
> 
> 
> Tens of thousands of liberals are brain dead but that wasn't the President's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is Trump's fault US citizens are Brain Damaged. Researchers found that 31.8% of Covid-19 patients experienced altered mental function, or encephalopathy.
Click to expand...

Researchers?   Hahahahahahaha I bet they did, but if that 32% is Democrats then they already had altered mental function before the leftyflu.


----------



## JimH52

LA RAM FAN said:


> It hurts y
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't get 100 people to a rally but you got 78 million to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurts....huh?   *YOU LOSE!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It hurts you that you can’t admit biden got the votes illegally.lol
Click to expand...


You are as delusional as your Dear Leader....But...it will all be over in a few weeks.  Then you can begin ragging on Biden.
As we approach a quarter million....your Dear Leader is Missing in Action....he is hiding and whining about losing the 2020 election.  He is a BABY.  The Baby trump Balloon needs to fly over the white house.  Let me say this again


*YOU LOSE! YOU LOSE! YOU LOSE! YOU LOSE! YOU LOSE! YOU LOSE!*
Now, cry me a River!
​


----------



## bravoactual

Faun said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report was debunked. Fake News.
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> It's on tape.  Read the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hyperbole. He didn't "know" how dangerous it is. Hell we still don't know. "Corvid"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its as dangerous as the cold or a flu.....unless you are older or have pre-existing problems or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's words:
> "It goes through the air," Trump said. "That's always tougher than the touch. You don't have to touch things. Right? But the air, you just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flus.
> 
> So when was Trump lying- when he said it was much more dangerous than the flu- or when he said it was just like the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "President" purposely mis-led the American people about a deadly pandemic headed their way.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is it’s not that deadly and we never should have locked down. More lives were lost due to the lockdowns. That was a bad move by Trump. He still gets my vote in 2020 over Harris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of your people  died because of this AH Trump??  Every dead Jew is looking down on you and weeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Ed where's your outrage over the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights into the US??
> 
> Where's your outrage of Pelousy telling everyone to chill and that the virus was nothing and they should enjoy the Chinese New Year??
> 
> Trump was working on this in January. What were the Dems doing besides trying to block everything he did.
> 
> You sure have selective outrage and your a whiny hypocritical ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah  he was working ,,,working trying to save his lying ass  Trump lied and people died ,,so please, can all your other BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think people are stupid. You don't think they were paying attention to what was going on and making up their minds about how THEY would handle it??
> 
> Trump started on this in January and he never lied about any of it. Fauci confirmed that.
> 
> You also don't seem to care that the Dems called Trump a racist when he wanted to stop flights from coming into the US. Another thing he did to try and stop the spread.
> 
> You also don't care that Pelousy told everyone that the virus was nothing and that they should all enjoy the Chines New Year.
> 
> China is to blame for this, not Trump. You also don't seem to care it was them who released this on the world. Not Trump.
> 
> You have a selective memory and the only facts you care about are the ones you make up. Real facts don't register with your feeble brain at all.
> 
> Carry on you whiny biased ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his hate is the only thing he loves.
> 
> pretty fucking sad but he's far from alone these days in that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After  republicans giving  us this pos ,this bullying lying scum, you can't see how we can hate him ? What I find strange is you people DON'T   Is there any pos you'll not support if they wear an R on their forehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replace the R with a D and your statement is still true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So very true.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS AN OUTRIGHT LIE  This &^%^$%^%$ in our WH now is the worst ever  No class  just ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class?  What does that have to do with anything?  You mean hating America and apologizing for it, that class??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if you didn't know  ,it's Trump with no class,  no heart ,no empathy ,no experience All he has is bluster and bullying,,,  he's an ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boo hoo he is sooo mean, winning the election and all....and protecting our borders and creating jobs oh boo hoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8.5%  UNEMPLOYMENT   and idiots are bragging   ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats leftyvirus fake unemployment from the virus hoax.  He will get it back below what it was once Biden is slipping down his landslide defeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Umm, speaking of landslide defeat...........
Click to expand...


Georgia Completes Hand Count of State Presidential Election.....President-Elect Biden Still Wins.









						Joe Biden wins Georgia, flipping the state for Democrats
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — Joe Biden has won Georgia and its 16 electoral votes, an extraordinary victory for Democrats who pushed to expand their electoral map through the Sun Belt. The win by Biden...




					apnews.com
				



.


WASHINGTON (AP) — Joe Biden has won Georgia and its 16 electoral votes, an extraordinary victory for Democrats who pushed to expand their electoral map through the Sun Belt.

The win by Biden pads his Electoral College margin of victory over President Donald Trump. Biden was declared the winner of the presidential election on Nov. 7 after flipping Pennsylvania, Michigan and Wisconsin to the Democrats’ column.

Biden now has *306* electoral votes to Trump’s *232*.

Trump won Georgia by 5 percentage points in 2016 over Democrat Hillary Clinton.

*45 IS A LOSER!!!!!*
_*
45 LOST!!!!!

45 IS A LOSER!!!!!

45 LOST!!!!!

45 IS A LOSER!!!!!

45 LOST!!!!!

45 IS A LOSER!!!!!

45 LOST*_


----------



## bravoactual

LA RAM FAN said:


> It hurts y
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't get 100 people to a rally but you got 78 million to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurts....huh?   *YOU LOSE!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It hurts you that you can’t admit biden got the votes illegally.lol
Click to expand...


Prove it.  So far Ghouli has lost....lost....lost every fucking time


----------



## bravoactual

Federal  Rejects Attempt By An Ally of 45 To Block Certification of Georgia Election.









						Federal judge rejects Trump ally’s bid to block election certification in Georgia
					

The judge, who was appointed by the president, delivered a withering assessment of the suit filed by a prominent attorney.




					www.politico.com
				



.

Another bid by an ally of President Donald Trump to overturn the results of this month’s election was roundly rejected in court on Thursday, as a federal judge appointed by Trump turned down a bid to block the certification of President-elect Joe Biden as the victor in Georgia.

At the conclusion of a three-hour virtual hearing, U.S. District Court Judge Steven Grimberg delivered a withering assessment of the suit that a prominent attorney, Lin Wood, filed to try to stop officials from finalizing a tally that has Trump trailing Biden by more than 12,000 votes.

*1.  45 LOST!!!!!*
_*
2.  45 IS A LOSER!!!!!

3.  45 LOST!!!!!

4.  45 IS A LOSER!!!!!

5.  45 LOST!!!!!

6.  45 IS A LOSER!!!!!

7.  45 LOST!!!!!

8.  45 IS A LOSER!!!!!

9.  45 LOST!!!!!
*_
*10. 45 IS A LOSER!!!!*


----------



## basquebromance

"a health epidemic is manageable, but a public panic is not" - Donald Trump

WAIT...i'm sorry, it was Governor Andrew Cuomo who said that, in his own new book, "American Crisis"


----------



## Contumacious

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.




SHUT the fuck up.

As late as February 2020 Fauci was telling the president that only those who ate snakes and bats risk infection.

Meanwhile he was concealing the fact that he was using his position as Director of the NIHID as a subterfuge to concoct a hoax and force the states to use mail in ballots.


----------



## basquebromance

when you politically interfere with science, that's when you tend to make a mistake, my friends


----------



## Rigby5

Since 230 thousand out of 330 million is just 0.06%, then clearly covid-19 is not very dangerous.
Especially since we could have ended it in March with accelerated herd immunity.


----------



## Contumacious

basquebromance said:


> when you politically interfere with science, that's when you tend to make a mistake, my friends




WHAT?

When did DJT interfere with "science"?


----------



## Rigby5

I am an extreme leftist and not a Trump supporter, but anyone claiming Trump did any different than England, France, Italy, etc. is not being truthful.  Our results are almost identical to most of the world.

The biggest mistake was to not try to do things faster, whether it is quarantine or herd immunity.
The last thing you should ever want to do in an epidemic is to "flatten the curve" because that gives it time to spread much further.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Rigby5 said:


> Since 230 thousand out of 330 million is just 0.06%, then clearly covid-19 is not very dangerous.
> Especially since we could have ended it in March with accelerated herd immunity.



Really?  We could have stopped it with accelerated herd immunity?  Wanna talk to Sweden about that?  They tried the experiment, and it failed miserably, which is why they are now starting to impose restrictions.









						Sweden's backflip after virus strategy fails
					

In the past few weeks, the country of 10 million has been smashed by Covid-19.




					www.nzherald.co.nz


----------



## Rigby5

ABikerSailor said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since 230 thousand out of 330 million is just 0.06%, then clearly covid-19 is not very dangerous.
> Especially since we could have ended it in March with accelerated herd immunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  We could have stopped it with accelerated herd immunity?  Wanna talk to Sweden about that?  They tried the experiment, and it failed miserably, which is why they are now starting to impose restrictions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden's backflip after virus strategy fails
> 
> 
> In the past few weeks, the country of 10 million has been smashed by Covid-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nzherald.co.nz
Click to expand...


Sweden did NOT at all go for herd immunity.
They went with social distancing, wearing masks, closing schools, limiting restaurants, etc., except did not make it mandatory by government decree.

And accelerated herd immunity is where you deliberately infect the least vulnerable volunteers, under the protocols called variolation.  The idea being that if you deliberately infect, then you know exactly who and when to quarantine.  It is an ancient and well proven strategy.

Herd immunity always works, and will always have the least death toll.
Flattening the curve never has and can not possibly ever work.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Rigby5 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since 230 thousand out of 330 million is just 0.06%, then clearly covid-19 is not very dangerous.
> Especially since we could have ended it in March with accelerated herd immunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  We could have stopped it with accelerated herd immunity?  Wanna talk to Sweden about that?  They tried the experiment, and it failed miserably, which is why they are now starting to impose restrictions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden's backflip after virus strategy fails
> 
> 
> In the past few weeks, the country of 10 million has been smashed by Covid-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nzherald.co.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sweden did NOT at all go for herd immunity.
> They went with social distancing, wearing masks, closing schools, limiting restaurants, etc., except did not make it mandatory by government decree.
> 
> And accelerated herd immunity is where you deliberately infect the least vulnerable volunteers, under the protocols called variolation.  The idea being that if you deliberately infect, then you know exactly who and when to quarantine.  It is an ancient and well proven strategy.
> 
> Herd immunity always works, and will always have the least death toll.
> Flattening the curve never has and can not possibly ever work.
Click to expand...

That was never the leftist intent.....they want this leftyflu to drag on as the method for dictating what people are allowed to do and not do.  And with Biden elected they have a willing doofus to comply.


----------



## basquebromance

250 thousand DEAD DEAD DEAD Americans and this POS thinks he won?


----------



## jbrownson0831

basquebromance said:


> 250 thousand DEAD DEAD DEAD Americans and this POS thinks he won?


Half of those dead in Dem led states with Killer Cuomo at the helm.....the other 44 US states listened to the President and handled things with the leftyflu just fine.  Wonder why those few Dem states killed so many???


----------



## lennypartiv

ABikerSailor said:


> Really?  We could have stopped it with accelerated herd immunity?  Wanna talk to Sweden about that?  They tried the experiment, and it failed miserably, which is why they are now starting to impose restrictions.


Ignore Sweden, it was the Brazilians who did herd immunity right.  Some think a handful of regions in Brazil are now close to reaching herd immunity.


----------



## basquebromance

America is  one of the epicenters of the pandemic, and this is not due to natural causes. It stems from a political position, from the political indifference which Trump has demonstrated.

I believe they made a conscious calculation, macabre but conscious, to say “let it run its course,” and then concentrated on “protecting” employment in order to present themselves as “guardians” of the economy, as those who wanted to prevent the economy from coming to a halt, as the supposed defenders of the people’s interests, of all those people who could not quarantine themselves

Basing themselves on this fallacy, they made the following calculation: how many people are going to die? A hundred thousand? Two hundred thousand? Three hundred thousand? The difference was not so important for them. What was the impact of these deaths? How many loved ones did each of these casualties leave behind? I believe that they made exactly these kinds of cold mathematical calculations, the mathematics of horror.

Assuming that every person has ten loved ones, if three hundred thousand people die (a tragedy that would represent the greatest human disaster in history), then we are talking about three million directly affected people, or a little more than 1 percent of our population.

On the other hand, unemployment, leading to the deterioration of living conditions, might affect thirty, or forty, or fifty million people. I think the calculation they made was exactly this: “What does it matter how many die?” While at the same time they decided to present themselves as the “guardians” of the economy.


----------



## protectionist

Dr Grump said:


> Why would anybody go from watching (mainly) credible MSM sources, to uber right-wing trash sources? That's just, well, dumb...


When they're 100% DUPED by leftist OMISSION media, leaving them in a state of information -deprived idiocy. Yeah I would expect they would probably stay there. 
Poor souls.


----------



## protectionist

basquebromance said:


> America is  one of the epicenters of the pandemic, and this is not due to natural causes. It stems from a political position, from the political indifference which Trump has demonstrated.
> 
> I believe they made a conscious calculation, macabre but conscious, to say “let it run its course,” and then concentrated on “protecting” employment in order to present themselves as “guardians” of the economy, as those who wanted to prevent the economy from coming to a halt, as the supposed defenders of the people’s interests, of all those people who could not quarantine themselves
> 
> Basing themselves on this fallacy, they made the following calculation: how many people are going to die? A hundred thousand? Two hundred thousand? Three hundred thousand? The difference was not so important for them. What was the impact of these deaths? How many loved ones did each of these casualties leave behind? I believe that they made exactly these kinds of cold mathematical calculations, the mathematics of horror.
> 
> Assuming that every person has ten loved ones, if three hundred thousand people die (a tragedy that would represent the greatest human disaster in history), then we are talking about three million directly affected people, or a little more than 1 percent of our population.
> 
> On the other hand, unemployment, leading to the deterioration of living conditions, might affect thirty, or forty, or fifty million people. I think the calculation they made was exactly this: “What does it matter how many die?” While at the same time they decided to present themselves as the “guardians” of the economy.


You "think" do you ? Stop thinking.


----------



## protectionist

candycorn said:


> Trump supporters seek out the media that confirms their paranoia.


Nothing to be "paranoid" about. The Illegal alien Covid catastrophe is happening before our eyes.  Paranoia is for things that are in doubt.

And the huge number of Democrats (Blacks & Hispanics) who aren't getting vaccinated aren't helping matters much either.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

protectionist said:


> When they're 100% DUPED by leftist OMISSION media, leaving them in a state of information -deprived idiocy. Yeah I would expect they would probably stay there.
> Poor souls.


Your brain seems broken.


----------



## Rigby5

basquebromance said:


> America is  one of the epicenters of the pandemic, and this is not due to natural causes. It stems from a political position, from the political indifference which Trump has demonstrated.
> 
> I believe they made a conscious calculation, macabre but conscious, to say “let it run its course,” and then concentrated on “protecting” employment in order to present themselves as “guardians” of the economy, as those who wanted to prevent the economy from coming to a halt, as the supposed defenders of the people’s interests, of all those people who could not quarantine themselves
> 
> Basing themselves on this fallacy, they made the following calculation: how many people are going to die? A hundred thousand? Two hundred thousand? Three hundred thousand? The difference was not so important for them. What was the impact of these deaths? How many loved ones did each of these casualties leave behind? I believe that they made exactly these kinds of cold mathematical calculations, the mathematics of horror.
> 
> Assuming that every person has ten loved ones, if three hundred thousand people die (a tragedy that would represent the greatest human disaster in history), then we are talking about three million directly affected people, or a little more than 1 percent of our population.
> 
> On the other hand, unemployment, leading to the deterioration of living conditions, might affect thirty, or forty, or fifty million people. I think the calculation they made was exactly this: “What does it matter how many die?” While at the same time they decided to present themselves as the “guardians” of the economy.



Wrong.
The US used masks and social distancing more than most, and also did not have as bad of a death toll as Italy, Belgium, Spain, etc.
So your claims do not make sense.
No one was protecting the economy, and everything pretty much shut down in the US.

Nor is 300,000 deaths very significant.
We killed more innocent Iraqis than that.
In fact, we killed 3 million Vietnamese.

But the real point where you are the most wrong, is that if they has NOT "flattened the curve", then it would have been over the quickest, and that would have lead to the least number of deaths.
So you have everything backwards, both fact and theory.


----------



## Leo123

protectionist said:


> When they're 100% DUPED by leftist OMISSION media, leaving them in a state of information -deprived idiocy. Yeah I would expect they would probably stay there.
> Poor souls.


Yes and it's not only omission it is a not-so-veiled threat that watching Fox News, listening to Alex Jones, Hannity, formerly Rush, or any other alternate news media source will result in being made fun of and even being denied opportunity.   The traditional broadcast media has the largest demographic and they are politically leftist, many of those large media conglomerates are controlled by the leftists close to the DNC.


----------



## JimH52

protectionist said:


> When they're 100% DUPED by leftist OMISSION media, leaving them in a state of information -deprived idiocy. Yeah I would expect they would probably stay there.
> Poor souls.


Please read the thread title.  If not for the truth of msm and the words that Woodward wrote about the trump lies, we would never have known that trump had been lying for months about the severity of COVID....he is a lying POS.  And desantis is following in his footsteps.  I expect he also will shortly be responsible for the deaths of thousands of school kids in Florida.


----------



## jc456

Leo123 said:


> Yes and it's not only omission it is a not-so-veiled threat that watching Fox News, listening to Alex Jones, Hannity, formerly Rush, or any other alternate news media source will result in being made fun of and even being denied opportunity.   The traditional broadcast media has the largest demographic and they are politically leftist, many of those large media conglomerates are controlled by the leftists close to the DNC.


well sure, Fox News, Alex Jones, Hannity, formerly Rush, or any other alternate news media source were giving the other side of stories that contradicted their fakeness.  The fake news couldn't have anyone telling the truths.  Made them immediately evil to them.


----------



## JimH52

jc456 said:


> well sure, Fox News, Alex Jones, Hannity, formerly Rush, or any other alternate news media source were giving the other side of stories that contradicted their fakeness.  The fake news couldn't have anyone telling the truths.  Made them immediately evil to them.


The only fake news was delivered on FOX, OAN, and the other far right garbage dump news agencies.  Who....as we found out this morning are being sued for billions for the lies that told about Dominion Voting Machines.  Maybe they will be wiped off the airwaves?  That would be great!


----------



## irosie91

wrong again------the  USA   had a HUGE  HIV/AIDS  problem  AND a huge  TUBERCULOSIS 
problem AND a HUGE   Poliomyelitis problem-------(and lots of other epidemic problems)  
It is a matter of  SOCIAL ISSUES-------lots of people also DIE of cholera  (a very treatable disease)  
in the  "LEVANT"  every year-------social issues.     We got lots of alcoholism too


----------



## jc456

lennypartiv said:


> Ignore Sweden, it was the Brazilians who did herd immunity right.  Some think a handful of regions in Brazil are now close to reaching herd immunity.


it's what normal people do.


----------



## Rigby5

JimH52 said:


> Please read the thread title.  If not for the truth of msm and the words that Woodward wrote about the trump lies, we would never have known that trump had been lying for months about the severity of COVID....he is a lying POS.  And desantis is following in his footsteps.  I expect he also will shortly be responsible for the deaths of thousands of school kids in Florida.



No, I am anti-Trump, but clearly he was right about covid-19.
Not only would it have been better to not "flatten the curve", but so far there are only 400 out of 660,000 deaths, that are under 18.


----------



## Rigby5

JimH52 said:


> The only fake news was delivered on FOX, OAN, and the other far right garbage dump news agencies.  Who....as we found out this morning are being sued for billions for the lies that told about Dominion Voting Machines.  Maybe they will be wiped off the airwaves?  That would be great!



No, you can't sue successfully unless they deliberately knew they were lying.
And all voting machines likely a weak link and should not be used.
We should just stick with paper.


----------



## protectionist

JimH52 said:


> Please read the thread title.  If not for the truth of msm and the words that Woodward wrote about the trump lies, we would never have known that trump had been lying for months about the severity of COVID....he is a lying POS.  And desantis is following in his footsteps.  I expect he also will shortly be responsible for the deaths of thousands of school kids in Florida.


  One of Trump's top accomplishments is his multifaceted response to the Democrat virus, which was financed by Fauci and Obama's NIH.  Initially, nobody really knew where this whole thing was going. and Democrats galore were downplaying it a much as anybody. Wanna see videos of Pelosi's infamous Chinatown walks ?  Fauci also downplayed it.

What Trump is responsible for, is the SAVING of thousands of lives, as he reduced the US Covid death rate 90% in 2020, and developed the vaccine with Operation Warp Speed, saving MILLIONS of lives, right this minute.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> When they're 100% DUPED by leftist OMISSION media, leaving them in a state of information -deprived idiocy. Yeah I would expect they would probably stay there.
> Poor souls.


That's not a counter argument. It's a failure to have one.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> One of Trump's top accomplishments is his multifaceted response to the Democrat virus, which was financed by Fauci and Obama's NIH.  Initially, nobody really knew where this whole thing was going. and Democrats galore were downplaying it a much as anybody. Wanna see videos of Pelosi's infamous Chinatown walks ?  Fauci also downplayed it.
> 
> What Trump is responsible for, is the SAVING of thousands of lives, as he reduced the US Covid death rate 90% in 2020, and developed the vaccine with Operation Warp Speed, saving MILLIONS of lives, right this minute.


You are a liar who has no way in hell of proving what you said. Your lies and those of your ilk are killing people. And you don't care.  By the way, Trump called the virus a hoax, so he didn't save anybody.


----------



## BWK

Rigby5 said:


> No, you can't sue successfully unless they deliberately knew they were lying.
> And all voting machines likely a weak link and should not be used.
> We should just stick with paper.


Dominion will sue for damages, and they will win.


----------



## BWK

Rigby5 said:


> No, I am anti-Trump, but clearly he was right about covid-19.
> Not only would it have been better to not "flatten the curve", but so far there are only 400 out of 660,000 deaths, that are under 18.


Trump called  covid a hoax. He was wrong.


----------



## BWK

JimH52 said:


> Please read the thread title.  If not for the truth of msm and the words that Woodward wrote about the trump lies, we would never have known that trump had been lying for months about the severity of COVID....he is a lying POS.  And desantis is following in his footsteps.  I expect he also will shortly be responsible for the deaths of thousands of school kids in Florida.


It's going to happen. Death before politics for Desantis. What a bunch of worthless human beings.


----------



## JimH52

BWK said:


> It's going to happen. Death before politics for Desantis. What a bunch of worthless human beings.


I hope Florida parents sue little trump when their children start falling ill.  It seems a good law suit is the only thing these idiots fear


----------



## whitehall

Was Woodward really in a coma during the Clinton years? Was he on vacation when Hussein sent over 3,000 illegal weapons to Mexican drug cartels? How does the negligent homicide of an estimated 10,000 nursing home residents compare to the words "tone it down"? The title of the book says it all. It's more about rage than the search for the truth.


----------



## JimH52

JimH52 said:


> I hope Florida parents sue little trump when their children start falling ill.  It seems a good law suit is the only thing these idiots fear


Here you go.  Little trump isn't crowing about his COVID success anymore...huh?









						Should you be wearing a mask again? Here's a map of the Covid hot spots subject to the CDC's new guidance
					

The CDC recommended that fully vaccinated Americans in Covid hot spots start wearing masks again. This map shows where those hot spots are.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> That's not a counter argument. It's a failure to have one.


The "argument" was in the previous post (5,458) but you're too DUPED to realize it.  Trump brought the Covid deaths waaaay down. 90% reduction. 

He saved more lives in America, than probably anyone in our generation. HUGE SUCCESS.


----------



## protectionist

JimH52 said:


> Here you go.  Little trump isn't crowing about his COVID success anymore...huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should you be wearing a mask again? Here's a map of the Covid hot spots subject to the CDC's new guidance
> 
> 
> The CDC recommended that fully vaccinated Americans in Covid hot spots start wearing masks again. This map shows where those hot spots are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com


No reason why he shoudn't be crowing about it. He was had more Covid success than anyone alive (even before the vaccinations went into production).


----------



## surada

bendog said:


> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.



No one should EVER talk to Trump without a tape recorder and a couple of witnesses.


----------



## surada

protectionist said:


> The "argument" was in the previous post (5,458) but you're too DUPED to realize it.  Trump brought the Covid deaths waaaay down. 90% reduction.
> 
> He saved more lives in America, than probably anyone in our generation. HUGE SUCCESS.



You're delusional.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> The "argument" was in the previous post (5,458) but you're too DUPED to realize it.  Trump brought the Covid deaths waaaay down. 90% reduction.
> 
> He saved more lives in America, than probably anyone in our generation. HUGE SUCCESS.


Poor, senile gramps. 

_"If we do things together well, almost perfectly, we could get in the range of 100,000 to 200,000 fatalities." ~ Dr. Birx_​


----------



## surada

Faun said:


> Poor, senile gramps.
> 
> _"If we do things together well, almost perfectly, we could get in the range of 100,000 to 200,000 fatalities." ~ Dr. Birx_​



Trump didn't want to deal with the Covid epidemic.. it interfered with his reelection campaign... That's why he turned it over to Jarrod Kushner.The virus interfered with his focus on his "successes".


----------



## Lesh

protectionist said:


> No reason why he shoudn't be crowing about it. He was had more Covid success than anyone alive (even before the vaccinations went into production).


"Covid success"...

The worst death count on the planet. Welcome to upside down world


----------



## Aldo Raine

surada said:


> Trump didn't want to deal with the Covid epidemic.. it interfered with his reelection campaign... That's why he turned it over to Jarrod Kushner.The virus interfered with his focus on his "successes".



What successes?
MAGA


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> Trump didn't want to deal with the Covid epidemic.. it interfered with his reelection campaign... That's why he turned it over to Jarrod Kushner.The virus interfered with his focus on his "successes".



Stop lying Hezbollah Hanna.  Trump stopped flights from the epicenter of the disease, Xi's man biden called him a racist for it while the democrat Reich blatantly lied to cover up the origin of the Wuhan Designer Virus®


----------



## jc456

surada said:


> No one should EVER talk to Trump without a tape recorder and a couple of witnesses.


I agree, the spin from the demofks is amazing.


----------



## jc456

Lesh said:


> "Covid success"...
> 
> The worst death count on the planet. Welcome to upside down world


Are you sure?  let's see the numbers.


----------



## jc456

Aldo Raine said:


> What successes?
> MAGA


MAGA successes


----------



## beautress

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


Shouldn't have been either. Trump's actions of shutting down the border, banning flights to and from China, setting up temperature readings at points of foreign and domestic transportation outlets, providing New York with a floating hospital provided isolarion, healing, and care for coronavirus victims. Mayor Cuomo made the decision to route sick and dying into nursing homes had a kill rate of over 90% for innocent seniors and their families, and that's where the rubber hits the road. Because Democrats in their arrogance were so bitten by the defeat of Hillary "I forget" Clinton and her vulgar war room aparatchik kissups Cuomo knew he would never have to say he was sorry for his mass murder of paying senior citizens whose families trusted their going broke to care for their senior parents many of whom needed help to get dressed every day and someone else to cook so their homes would not burn down because they forgot to turn off the burners.

Every time I see Cuomo's name, I just feel sick to my stomach. And everyone who lost their seniors because of Cuomo's imperial arrogance likely does, too.

Do not be fooled. The Democrats in power knew a lot more about the corona virus because they were in constant communication with tbeir pampered medical conspirtor Fauci. And their financial stake in using the medicare tax money they saved was HIGHLY likely to be pocketed for campaign money after thousands of medicare patients were in fact murdered by Cuomo's decree because their boy Fauci figured out how to get rid of the expense by killing off people with death by mass murder, and that is why they didn't impeach Maxine Waters the money madam when she told her little creepy aparatchiks to stalk President Trump's staff so they'd quit and the war room could say "we told you so" about Trump staff turnover.

Democrats are freedom's cancer and they are getting away with it and profiteering off every penny the IRS collects from taxpayers like you and me. It is criminal and anyone who takes money from them to spread their Alenski takeover of the United States treasury is a defacto criminal also.

That is why good people are leaving the Democrat party of their fathers: Evil makes good people sick.


----------



## beautress

whitehall said:


> Was Woodward really in a coma during the Clinton years? Was he on vacation when Hussein sent over 3,000 illegal weapons to Mexican drug cartels? How does the negligent homicide of an estimated 10,000 nursing home residents compare to the words "tone it down"? The title of the book says it all. It's more about rage than the search for the truth.


Woodward sees the Alinski method of replacing the money system that brings a lot of wealth for hard-working, free  entrepreneurs as bad and control freakism for the Democrats as good. The communist/Marxist Democrats never have to say they're sorry for worshipping the armageddon on goodness as their ploy for getting their mitts on power and alllllllll that tax money they can play shell games with only themselves getting the winning shell each and every single time. They are legends in their own minds and ought to be put behind bars before their mass killing schemes like the Fauci virus can be their fiddle while Rome burns down. All that money in the US Treasury. For killing off seniors. . How cold can one get!!!!


----------



## JimH52

protectionist said:


> The "argument" was in the previous post (5,458) but you're too DUPED to realize it.  Trump brought the Covid deaths waaaay down. 90% reduction.
> 
> He saved more lives in America, than probably anyone in our generation. HUGE SUCCESS.


COVID is the reason he lost in November 2020....so I guess NO ONE agrees with your lie.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JimH52 said:


> COVID is the reason he lost in November 2020....so I guess NO ONE agrees with your lie.



The Wuhan Designer Virus™ that you Nazis and your CCP masters unleashed as a biological weapon?


----------



## protectionist

JimH52 said:


> COVID is the reason he lost in November 2020....so I guess NO ONE agrees with your lie.


HE WON immensely votewise.  He lost fraudwise.

And I challenge you to SHOW how anything I said is a lie.


----------



## protectionist

Aldo Raine said:


> What successes?
> MAGA



THESE successes >>


Covid deaths sharply declined since April 2020,* from 17,000/week to 2,000/week *in June, and stayed relatively low all year long, HUGE SUCCESS, and that is because of Trump's quick and decisive actions regarding
*the Task Force,*
*ventilators *(we now have so many we're exporting them),
the *Navy hospital ships*,
the *stimulus checks*,
*social distancing*,
*opposition/criticism of New York's dumb nursing home policies*,
*federal aid to hospitals*,
*ramped up production of medical supplies*,
*eliminated govt restrictions on manufacturing medical supplies*,
*travel bans* (which Democrats called Trump a "racist' for),
Trump's *advocacy of Hydroxychloriquin *(now proven to be effective, despite criticism from Democrats),* and Regeneron*,
Trump's* Operation Warp Speed fast development of a vaccine,* now going in distribution, thanks to Trump.
In contrast, the VILLIANS of Covid, are Fauci (funded the Wuhan lab with gain of function work). Pelosi, for stopping the stimulus checks, and blue state governors for the lockdowns.


----------



## protectionist

JimH52 said:


> I hope Florida parents sue little trump when their children start falling ill.  It seems a good law suit is the only thing these idiots fear


That's what they should do *to Biden *for opening up the Mexican Border, and then flying unvetted, unvaccinated, undocumented, illegal aliens all over the country,... after Trump stopped the virus, by all the things mentioned in Post # 5,484


----------



## protectionist

Lesh said:


> "Covid success"...
> 
> The worst death count on the planet. Welcome to upside down world


The death count (phony reports) is directly proportional to the amount of money that hospitals are receiving from the CAREs Act.  CDC announced it 17 months ago. You still haven't heard ?


----------



## BlindBoo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Stop lying Hezbollah Hanna.  Trump stopped flights from the epicenter of the disease, Xi's man biden called him a racist for it while the democrat Reich blatantly lied to cover up the origin of the Wuhan Designer Virus®


Biden said it was xenophobic, calling it the Cha-(EYE)-Nah virus.

"but neither should we panic or fall back on xenophobia, labeling COVID-19 a foreign virus does not displace accountability for the misjudgments that have been taken thus far by the Trump administration."


But but I know, your Trumpybear is the real victim here.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Poor, senile gramps.
> 
> _"If we do things together well, almost perfectly, we could get in the range of 100,000 to 200,000 fatalities." ~ Dr. Birx_​


Birx and Fauci worked against Trump, not with him. Your post has nothing to do with Trump's SUCCESS on Covid, and you still appear to be unaware of what I just posted in Post # 5,486.


----------



## protectionist

BlindBoo said:


> Biden said it was xenophobic, calling it the Cha-(EYE)-Nah virus.
> 
> "but neither should we panic or fall back on xenophobia, labeling COVID-19 a foreign virus does not displace accountability for the misjudgments that have been taken thus far by the Trump administration."
> 
> 
> But but I know, your Trumpybear is the real victim here.


He is the victim of slanders like yours et al.


----------



## protectionist

surada said:


> You're delusional.


Gosh. How will protectionist ever recover from this so informative and enlightening post ?


----------



## BlindBoo

protectionist said:


> He is the victim of slanders like yours et al.


----------



## jc456

beautress said:


> Shouldn't have been either. Trump's actions of shutting down the border, banning flights to and from China, setting up temperature readings at points of foreign and domestic transportation outlets, providing New York with a floating hospital provided isolarion, healing, and care for coronavirus victims. Mayor Cuomo made the decision to route sick and dying into nursing homes had a kill rate of over 90% for innocent seniors and their families, and that's where the rubber hits the road. Because Democrats in their arrogance were so bitten by the defeat of Hillary "I forget" Clinton and her vulgar war room aparatchik kissups Cuomo knew he would never have to say he was sorry for his mass murder of paying senior citizens whose families trusted their going broke to care for their senior parents many of whom needed help to get dressed every day and someone else to cook so their homes would not burn down because they forgot to turn off the burners.
> 
> Every time I see Cuomo's name, I just feel sick to my stomach. And everyone who lost their seniors because of Cuomo's imperial arrogance likely does, too.
> 
> Do not be fooled. The Democrats in power knew a lot more about the corona virus because they were in constant communication with tbeir pampered medical conspirtor Fauci. And their financial stake in using the medicare tax money they saved was HIGHLY likely to be pocketed for campaign money after thousands of medicare patients were in fact murdered by Cuomo's decree because their boy Fauci figured out how to get rid of the expense by killing off people with death by mass murder, and that is why they didn't impeach Maxine Waters the money madam when she told her little creepy aparatchiks to stalk President Trump's staff so they'd quit and the war room could say "we told you so" about Trump staff turnover.
> 
> Democrats are freedom's cancer and they are getting away with it and profiteering off every penny the IRS collects from taxpayers like you and me. It is criminal and anyone who takes money from them to spread their Alenski takeover of the United States treasury is a defacto criminal also.
> 
> That is why good people are leaving the Democrat party of their fathers: Evil makes good people sick.


I am still waiting for one answer from the demofks, if the vaccine works, why are you afraid of unvaccinated people?  come on now, let's see who has the gonads in here.


----------



## jc456

BlindBoo said:


>


answer post 5492.


----------



## protectionist

BlindBoo said:


>


Post 5,490 repeated.


----------



## jc456

Uncensored2008 said:


> The Wuhan Designer Virus™ that you Nazis and your CCP masters unleashed as a biological weapon?


they still haven't answered why their vaccine is inefficient to protecting their pigs from unvaccinated folks.  Actually, Trump's vaccine.  but hey they want to own it now.  too fking funny.  I really think these demofks play Chinese fire drill around themselves daily.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


Trump took steps to keep the infected chinese out, arranged for the study and producing the vaccines, and didn't want to create an unnecessary panic that would have done nothing good.  You are very silly if you think that locking the US earlier would have improved anything.  It would made the US broker...while getting people to rebel against the lock downs sooner before the treatments and vaccines were made.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> HE WON immensely votewise.  He lost fraudwise.
> 
> And I challenge you to SHOW how anything I said is a lie.


Dumbfuck, it's your burden to prove your own claims. You claim there was massive fraud which would have changed the outcome of the election. That's your claim to prove 

Obviously you can't possibly prove it otherwise you would have; instead of challenging others to prove you're lying.


----------



## Turtlesoup

BlindBoo said:


> Biden said it was xenophobic, calling it the Cha-(EYE)-Nah virus.
> 
> "but neither should we panic or fall back on xenophobia, labeling COVID-19 a foreign virus does not displace accountability for the misjudgments that have been taken thus far by the Trump administration."
> 
> 
> But but I know, your Trumpybear is the real victim here.


It's the chinese/dem fauci kung flu bio-weapon, blind.   These are the facts.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> THESE successes >>
> 
> 
> Covid deaths sharply declined since April 2020,* from 17,000/week to 2,000/week *in June, and stayed relatively low all year long, HUGE SUCCESS, and that is because of Trump's quick and decisive actions regarding
> *the Task Force,*
> *ventilators *(we now have so many we're exporting them),
> the *Navy hospital ships*,
> the *stimulus checks*,
> *social distancing*,
> *opposition/criticism of New York's dumb nursing home policies*,
> *federal aid to hospitals*,
> *ramped up production of medical supplies*,
> *eliminated govt restrictions on manufacturing medical supplies*,
> *travel bans* (which Democrats called Trump a "racist' for),
> Trump's *advocacy of Hydroxychloriquin *(now proven to be effective, despite criticism from Democrats),* and Regeneron*,
> Trump's* Operation Warp Speed fast development of a vaccine,* now going in distribution, thanks to Trump.
> In contrast, the VILLIANS of Covid, are Fauci (funded the Wuhan lab with gain of function work). Pelosi, for stopping the stimulus checks, and blue state governors for the lockdowns.


LOLOL 

Gramps, the April, 2020 spike went down after the country locked down. I do give credit to Trump for recommending that. Oddly, you blame Democrats for that.


----------



## BlindBoo

Turtlesoup said:


> It's the chinese/dem fauci kung flu bio-weapon, blind.   These are the facts.


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> I am still waiting for one answer from the demofks, if the vaccine works, why are you afraid of unvaccinated people?  come on now, let's see who has the gonads in here.


It's been answered a thousand times. You just don't like the answer...

Because the vaccines are not 100% effective.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Gosh. How will protectionist ever recover from this so informative and enlightening post ?


If you weren't delusional, you'd get it.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> The death count (phony reports) is directly proportional to the amount of money that hospitals are receiving from the CAREs Act.  CDC announced it 17 months ago. You still haven't heard ?


LOL

I like how in one post you boast how Trump got deaths down from 17K/ to 2K/month; but then in another post, claim the numbers are fake.

Now it will be even more fine watching you try to explain that one.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Birx and Fauci worked against Trump, not with him. Your post has nothing to do with Trump's SUCCESS on Covid, and you still appear to be unaware of what I just posted in Post # 5,486.


Oh? How was Birx working against Trump?


----------



## BlindBoo

jc456 said:


> answer post 5492.



Personally I'm not afraid of the unvaxxed.  I have a slight concern that the more unvaxxed there are in the world the more chances that a more lethal strain could emerge from the unvaxxed.


----------



## easyt65

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.



President Trump is not the 1st President to present a face of calm, refusing to panic the nation, in the face of a serious problem / challenge. 

Had Trump seemed frantic, panicked, told people the end is rear, a pandemic is coming that will kill hundreds of thousands of Americans (with the help of Democrat Governors like Cuomo  and Whitmer).... Democrats would have feigned massive outrage and attacked him for that. 

In the middle of a crisis cooler heads prevail, and leaders present a calm demeanor that instills trust and calm.  Democrats, as they have proved they prefer fear, fear-mongering - they prefer frightened people running to them to save them, knowing when Americans are frightened they are willing to surrender some of their rights for protection. 

No matter what he did the Democrats were going to attack him ... and did. 

After he imposed a life-saving travel ban, Biden led the Democrats in opposing it - Democrats drafted legislation to end the travel ban and to strip Trump of even more powers that could be used to save American lives. 
- Later Biden publicly admitted it was the right thing to do and as President he imposed his own travel bans.


----------



## Rye Catcher

airplanemechanic said:


> Another anti-Trump TDS book.
> 
> Yawn.


It's unfortunate that so many people like you reject this book, as well as many other facts that  history will prove Trump was the worst POTUS ever.

I wonder what motivates those who continue to believe in Trump; maybe you could offer to the readers why you do?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Covid has a 98.9% survival rate.  What did he lie about?


----------



## BlindBoo

Turtlesoup said:


> Trump took steps to keep the infected chinese out, arranged for the study and producing the vaccines, and didn't want to create an unnecessary panic that would have done nothing good.  You are very silly if you think that locking the US earlier would have improved anything.  It would made the US broker...while getting people to rebel against the lock downs sooner before the treatments and vaccines were made.



"The research also found that if interventions in the country could have been conducted one week, two weeks, or three weeks earlier, cases could have been reduced by 66 percent, 86 percent and 95 percent respectively – significantly limiting the geographical spread of the disease. However, if NPIs were conducted one week, two weeks, or three weeks later than they were, the number of cases may have shown a 3-fold, 7-fold, or 18-fold increase, respectively.

Study author Dr Shengjie Lai, of the University of Southampton, comments: “Our study demonstrates how important it is for countries which are facing an imminent outbreak to proactively plan a coordinated response which swiftly tackles the spread of the disease on a number of fronts. We also show that China’s comprehensive response, in a relatively short period, greatly reduced the potential health impact of the outbreak.”





__





						Early And Combined Interventions Crucial In Tackling Covid-19 Spread In China | University of Southampton
					

A study by the University of Southampton examining non-pharmaceutical interventions (NPIs) in response to the new coronavirus (COVID-19) in China shows that a range of early, coordinated and targeted measures are needed to help significantly reduce its spread.




					www.southampton.ac.uk
				




TRumpybear didn't ignore this report from early March 2020, either.  He used it to criticize the Chinese response.  And then left the response entirely up to the states and downplaying the seriousness of the coming months setting the stage for the US to have the worst response in the Western World.


----------



## Mac-7

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


Have you heard the audio?

If so post a link to it


----------



## Rye Catcher

Mac1958 said:


> Trump could definitely win.  Not a good reflection on the country or the Democratic Party.


Explain the last phrase of your second sentence, please.  The Democratic Party was handed lemons, and Biden and Pelosi try to make lemonade and McConnell and McCarty piss in the punch bowl.


----------



## Mac1958

Rye Catcher said:


> Explain the last phrase of your second sentence, please.  The Democratic Party was handed lemons, and Biden and Pelosi try to make lemonade and McConnell and McCarty piss in the punch bowl.


That's certainly true.  I'm looking at the larger picture, which includes the issues that turn people off to the Democratic Party in the first place, particularly some of the social/cultural issues.  There is no excuse for the GOP, in its current condition, to have a ghost of a chance outside of the fact that the alternative ain't all that attractive either.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Tipsycatlover said:


> Covid has a 98.9% survival rate.  What did he lie about?


There are liars, damn liars and in this ^^^ post STATISTICS

The number of American Service Personnel killed in WW II Combat was: 
*291,557*

The number of those who dies from Covid in the US is
*738K*



*
*


----------



## Cellblock2429

JimH52 said:


> COVID is the reason he lost in November 2020....so I guess NO ONE agrees with your lie.


/----/ "COVID is the reason he lost in November 2020....so I guess NO ONE agrees with your lie."
Bullshyt. That's what you'd like to believe. Trump lost because of voter fraud.


----------



## Faun

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ "COVID is the reason he lost in November 2020....so I guess NO ONE agrees with your lie."
> Bullshyt. That's what you'd like to believe. Trump lost because of voter fraud.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Rye Catcher said:


> There are liars, damn liars and in this ^^^ post STATISTICS
> 
> The number of American Service Personnel killed in WW II Combat was:
> *291,557*
> 
> The number of those who dies from Covid in the US is
> *738K*


/---/Meaningless comparison. Of those 738k, how many died *WITH* covid vs died *FROM* covid but were counted anyway ?
Number of deaths for leading causes of death in US:​
Heart disease: 659,041
Cancer: 599,601
Accidents (unintentional injuries): 173,040
Chronic lower respiratory diseases: 156,979
Stroke (cerebrovascular diseases): 150,005
Alzheimer’s disease: 121,499
Diabetes: 87,647
Nephritis, nephrotic syndrome, and nephrosis: 51,565
Influenza and Pneumonia: 49,783
Intentional self-harm (suicide): 47,511
Source: Mortality in the United States, 2019, data table for figure 2


----------



## Faun

Cellblock2429 said:


> /---/Meaningless comparison. Of those 738k, how many died *WITH* covid vs died *FROM* covid but were counted anyway ?
> Number of deaths for leading causes of death in US:​
> Heart disease: 659,041
> Cancer: 599,601
> Accidents (unintentional injuries): 173,040
> Chronic lower respiratory diseases: 156,979
> Stroke (cerebrovascular diseases): 150,005
> Alzheimer’s disease: 121,499
> Diabetes: 87,647
> Nephritis, nephrotic syndrome, and nephrosis: 51,565
> Influenza and Pneumonia: 49,783
> Intentional self-harm (suicide): 47,511
> Source: Mortality in the United States, 2019, data table for figure 2


Great, now compare that to 2020 and see if you can explain why there were so many more deaths last year than in 2019...


----------



## Lesh

Turtlesoup said:


> arranged for the study and producing the vaccines


You tout Trump's vaccine...that you refuse to take.

Odd...


----------



## Rye Catcher

Mac1958 said:


> That's certainly true.  I'm looking at the larger picture, which includes the issues that turn people off to the Democratic Party in the first place, particularly some of the social/cultural issues.  There is no excuse for the GOP, in its current condition, to have a ghost of a chance outside of the fact that the alternative ain't all that attractive either.


Extreme Progressives may turn off some of the people, and some of the people will support the civil rights they seek to win.  IMO, those "turned off" to the Democratic Party are brainwashed by Social Media, tabloids and extremist talking heads on radio and TV.

There is no GOP at this time.  The Republican Party Pols, in the most part, put their jobs first, and to do so they pass policies which have continued wealth inequality rapidly from 1981 to today.  The graph below is an example to prove my first sentence:









						Nine Charts about Wealth Inequality in America (Updated)
					

These nine charts illustrate what’s behind growing wealth disparities, particularly the racial wealth gap.




					apps.urban.org
				




Click on each year and see how the growth of inequality of wealth will continue, do to the Ryan/McConnell tax bill signed by Trump.


----------



## BlindBoo

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ "COVID is the reason he lost in November 2020....so I guess NO ONE agrees with your lie."
> Bullshyt. That's what you'd like to believe. Trump lost because of voter fraud.



Ah the year long BigLie.


----------



## Rigby5

BWK said:


> Dominion will sue for damages, and they will win.



Dominion can not win because they can not prove their machines are reliable, with no back door.
Anyone with a USB stick can take over their machines and reprogram them to do anything they want.
Dominion can't disclose their programming, so they can never even begin to have any evidence to show.


----------



## Lesh

Rigby5 said:


> Dominion can not win because they can not prove their machines are reliable, with no back door.
> Anyone with a USB stick can take over their machines and reprogram them to do anything they want.
> Dominion can't disclose their programming, so they can never even begin to have any evidence to show.


Sure...anything you want.

You can turn these digital adding machines into rocket ships!


----------



## lennypartiv

surada said:


> Trump didn't want to deal with the Covid epidemic.. it interfered with his reelection campaign... That's why he turned it over to Jarrod Kushner.The virus interfered with his focus on his "successes".


Trump did the right thing on Coronavirus.  If Trump spent too much time talking about it in the early days of the pandemic, investors would have gotten spooked and the stock market would have crashed.


----------



## Faun

Rigby5 said:


> Dominion can not win because they can not prove their machines are reliable, with no back door.
> Anyone with a USB stick can take over their machines and reprogram them to do anything they want.
> Dominion can't disclose their programming, so they can never even begin to have any evidence to show.


Of course they can win. The false claims against them included they are an Argentinian firm who cheated to help Hugo Chavez win. That's easily proven to be false.


----------



## Faun

lennypartiv said:


> Trump did the right thing on Coronavirus.  If Trump spent too much time talking about it in the early days of the pandemic, investors would have gotten spooked and the stock market would have crashed.


America spoke in November -- he failed with Coronavirus.


----------



## Lesh

lennypartiv said:


> Trump did the right thing on Coronavirus.  If Trump spent too much time talking about it in the early days of the pandemic, investors would have gotten spooked and the stock market would have crashed.


The stock market DID crash you idiot.


----------



## bendog

BlindBoo said:


> "The research also found that if interventions in the country could have been conducted one week, two weeks, or three weeks earlier, cases could have been reduced by 66 percent, 86 percent and 95 percent respectively – significantly limiting the geographical spread of the disease. However, if NPIs were conducted one week, two weeks, or three weeks later than they were, the number of cases may have shown a 3-fold, 7-fold, or 18-fold increase, respectively.
> 
> Study author Dr Shengjie Lai, of the University of Southampton, comments: “Our study demonstrates how important it is for countries which are facing an imminent outbreak to proactively plan a coordinated response which swiftly tackles the spread of the disease on a number of fronts. We also show that China’s comprehensive response, in a relatively short period, greatly reduced the potential health impact of the outbreak.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early And Combined Interventions Crucial In Tackling Covid-19 Spread In China | University of Southampton
> 
> 
> A study by the University of Southampton examining non-pharmaceutical interventions (NPIs) in response to the new coronavirus (COVID-19) in China shows that a range of early, coordinated and targeted measures are needed to help significantly reduce its spread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.southampton.ac.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRumpybear didn't ignore this report from early March 2020, either.  He used it to criticize the Chinese response.  And then left the response entirely up to the states and downplaying the seriousness of the coming months setting the stage for the US to have the worst response in the Western World.











						What Went Wrong with Coronavirus Testing in the U.S.
					

During three crucial weeks in February, as a first set of test kits sent out by the C.D.C. failed to work properly, labs across the country scrambled to fill the void.




					www.newyorker.com
				




Even if Trump had not politicized the virus to downplay the potential catastrophe to the US healthcare system, we had no way to do large scale testing to identify and isolate.  The administration chose to develop its own test - for reasons I've never fully understood - and the CDC created a faulty test .... but creating tests was not really the CDC's purpose.  And Trump's admin stopped pandemic preparation.  

But mistakes happen.  And imo it's unfair to blame FDR for Pearl Harbor or Truman for Korea or JFK for vietnam.  What matters, imo, is what a president does when faced with a crisis, and covid was Trump's first, and only, non-self made crisis.  WE DIDN'T have the tools to test and isolate.  So, Trump made the call to shut down the economy.  It was the right call.  But of course, he didn't want the responsibility of having caused an econ meltdown, so he lied about what he did ... and his supporters have been lying ever since.

And that wasn't even his biggest lie.


----------



## bendog

Faun said:


> America spoke in November -- he failed with Coronavirus.


The bleach and sunlight killed him.  LOL


----------



## Cellblock2429

Faun said:


>


/——-/ A Democrat just suggested voter fraud -- and no one called him on it - NewsBreak


----------



## Cellblock2429

bendog said:


> What Went Wrong with Coronavirus Testing in the U.S.
> 
> 
> During three crucial weeks in February, as a first set of test kits sent out by the C.D.C. failed to work properly, labs across the country scrambled to fill the void.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newyorker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if Trump had not politicized the virus to downplay the potential catastrophe to the US healthcare system, we had no way to do large scale testing to identify and isolate.  The administration chose to develop its own test - for reasons I've never fully understood - and the CDC created a faulty test .... but creating tests was not really the CDC's purpose.  And Trump's admin stopped pandemic preparation.
> 
> But mistakes happen.  And imo it's unfair to blame FDR for Pearl Harbor or Truman for Korea or JFK for vietnam.  What matters, imo, is what a president does when faced with a crisis, and covid was Trump's first, and only, non-self made crisis.  WE DIDN'T have the tools to test and isolate.  So, Trump made the call to shut down the economy.  It was the right call.  But of course, he didn't want the responsibility of having caused an econ meltdown, so he lied about what he did ... and his supporters have been lying ever since.
> 
> And that wasn't even his biggest lie.


/——-/. *“So, Trump made the call to shut down the economy.”*
 Bullshyt it was the governors who shut down their states. But you already knew that.


----------



## surada

lennypartiv said:


> Trump did the right thing on Coronavirus.  If Trump spent too much time talking about it in the early days of the pandemic, investors would have gotten spooked and the stock market would have crashed.



The stock market did crash.. Trump has a low opinion of Americans. He thinks they can't handle the truth or rally to the fight. He's a fool who doesn't know the slightest thing about US history. He loves the uneducated because he can dazzle them and manipulate them.


----------



## Faun

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/ A Democrat just suggested voter fraud -- and no one called him on it - NewsBreak


What difference does it make who says it? It's delusional regardless.


----------



## Faun

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/. *“So, Trump made the call to shut down the economy.”*
> Bullshyt it was the governors who shut down their states. But you already knew that.


False. It was Trump who first recommended it. The states followed his recommendations.

_"My administration is recommending that all Americans, including the young and healthy, work to engage in schooling from home when possible, avoid gathering in groups of more than 10 people, avoid discretionary travel and avoid eating and drinking in bars, restaurants, and public food courts," Donald Trump, 3.16.2020_​


----------



## Cellblock2429

Faun said:


> False. It was Trump who first recommended it. The states followed his recommendations.
> 
> _"My administration is recommending that all Americans, including the young and healthy, work to engage in schooling from home when possible, avoid gathering in groups of more than 10 people, avoid discretionary travel and avoid eating and drinking in bars, restaurants, and public food courts," Donald Trump, 3.16.2020_​


/----/ 
I am tired of hearing the ignorant talking heads and chattering class, especially those residing in New York and California, who continue to blast President Trump for this economic train wreck.

FACT: Under the enumerated powers of the U.S. Constitution and the Article II powers of the Presidency, *the President does not have the power, legal authority, or police powers to command any state to take action with respect to public health, including quarantines, travel restrictions within the state, and business closures.*

These powers belong to the states and administered by its governor and legislature, depending on the state's constitution.

Specifically, the Tenth Amendment of the U.S. Constitution governs states' rights, “The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the states, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people.”









						White House Press Corps Demanded Trump Shut Down Economy; Now Question His Authority to Reopen It
					

The media challenged Trump's authority to reopen the U.S. economy -- after pestering him for several days to impose a national shutdown.




					www.breitbart.com
				




On March 30, Trump was asked to respond to Virginia Gov. Ralph Northam (D) imposing a 70-day stay-at-home order. He responded: “Well, we’re letting the governors do in their states pretty much what they want with our supervision, and they consult with us in all cases.”


----------



## bendog

Faun said:


> False. It was Trump who first recommended it. The states followed his recommendations.
> 
> _"My administration is recommending that all Americans, including the young and healthy, work to engage in schooling from home when possible, avoid gathering in groups of more than 10 people, avoid discretionary travel and avoid eating and drinking in bars, restaurants, and public food courts," Donald Trump, 3.16.2020_​


oh is THAT what cellblock is lying about this time in sucking Trumps asshole.


----------



## Faun

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/
> I am tired of hearing the ignorant talking heads and chattering class, especially those residing in New York and California, who continue to blast President Trump for this economic train wreck.
> 
> FACT: Under the enumerated powers of the U.S. Constitution and the Article II powers of the Presidency, *the President does not have the power, legal authority, or police powers to command any state to take action with respect to public health, including quarantines, travel restrictions within the state, and business closures.*
> 
> These powers belong to the states and administered by its governor and legislature, depending on the state's constitution.
> 
> Specifically, the Tenth Amendment of the U.S. Constitution governs states' rights, “The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the states, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Press Corps Demanded Trump Shut Down Economy; Now Question His Authority to Reopen It
> 
> 
> The media challenged Trump's authority to reopen the U.S. economy -- after pestering him for several days to impose a national shutdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On March 30, Trump was asked to respond to Virginia Gov. Ralph Northam (D) imposing a 70-day stay-at-home order. He responded: “Well, we’re letting the governors do in their states pretty much what they want with our supervision, and they consult with us in all cases.”


Nutcase, I didn't say Trump made the states do it. I clearly said he *"recommended"* they do it; and they did. And despite your quote from 3.30.20, two weeks prior to that, Trump recommended...

_"My administration is recommending that all Americans, including the young and healthy, work to engage in schooling from home when possible, avoid gathering in groups of more than 10 people, avoid discretionary travel and avoid eating and drinking in bars, restaurants, and public food courts," Donald Trump, 3.16.2020_​
... despite your hollow protests, that's on Trump.


----------



## Cellblock2429

bendog said:


> oh is THAT what cellblock is lying about this time in sucking Trumps asshole.


/-------/ "What are you (President Trump) going to grant me, what the constitution gave me before you were born? It's called the Tenth Amendment. I didn't need the president of the United States to tell me that I'm governor."  NY Gov Andy Dandy Cuomo


----------



## Cellblock2429

Faun said:


> Nutcase, I didn't say Trump made the states do it. I clearly said he *"recommended"* they do it; and they did. And despite your quote from 3.30.20, two weeks prior to that, Trump recommended...
> 
> _"My administration is recommending that all Americans, including the young and healthy, work to engage in schooling from home when possible, avoid gathering in groups of more than 10 people, avoid discretionary travel and avoid eating and drinking in bars, restaurants, and public food courts," Donald Trump, 3.16.2020_​
> ... despite your hollow protests, that's on Trump.


/----/ It was the Governors who "clearly" shut down their states, not the president. And when the president "*recommended*" that the states reopen, Gov Cuomo attacked him: "What are you (Trump) going to grant me, what the constitution gave me before you were born? It's called the Tenth Amendment. I didn't need the president of the United States to tell me that I'm governor."


----------



## Rigby5

Lesh said:


> "Covid success"...
> 
> The worst death count on the planet. Welcome to upside down world



No, the US does not at all have the worst death rate from covid.
The US actually is around the middle.


----------



## Rigby5

Rye Catcher said:


> Extreme Progressives may turn off some of the people, and some of the people will support the civil rights they seek to win.  IMO, those "turned off" to the Democratic Party are brainwashed by Social Media, tabloids and extremist talking heads on radio and TV.
> 
> There is no GOP at this time.  The Republican Party Pols, in the most part, put their jobs first, and to do so they pass policies which have continued wealth inequality rapidly from 1981 to today.  The graph below is an example to prove my first sentence:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nine Charts about Wealth Inequality in America (Updated)
> 
> 
> These nine charts illustrate what’s behind growing wealth disparities, particularly the racial wealth gap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apps.urban.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click on each year and see how the growth of inequality of wealth will continue, do to the Ryan/McConnell tax bill signed by Trump.



I disagree.
People are turning off to the Democratic party because the Democratic party has been taken over by the wealthy elite, fascists.
Democrats no longer support unions, civil rights, or anything progressive.
Mandatory private health insurance is NOT at all progressive.
The Arab Spring was mass murder for war profiteering.
I have never seen as much censorship as what the democrats are pushing.
The War on Drugs, 3 strikes, mandatory sentences, asset forfeiture, gun control, etc., is all illegal and insane.
And don't get me started on vax mandates.


----------



## Rigby5

Faun said:


> It's been answered a thousand times. You just don't like the answer...
> 
> Because the vaccines are not 100% effective.



Wrong answer.
If they were even 90% effective, it would accomplish the same goal.
They reality is they are not effective at all except for a slight reduction in death rate.
They have not effected infection or transmission rates.
And in fact, it appears the mRNA vaccines have not achieve T-cell memory, so will have no effect once the temporary antibodies die off after 3 months.


----------



## Rigby5

Rye Catcher said:


> There are liars, damn liars and in this ^^^ post STATISTICS
> 
> The number of American Service Personnel killed in WW II Combat was:
> *291,557*
> 
> The number of those who dies from Covid in the US is
> *738K*



Which is a tiny number of people, over a long period of time, and only due to being very elderly or compromised.
There was little or no risk to average people at any time.

And the WWII combat reference was silly because almost all the WWII combat casualties in Europe were 35 million German or Russian, and in the Pacific it was the Chinese and Japanese with the big loses with 36 million.
The US hardly participated in WWII at all.


----------



## Leo123

Rigby5 said:


> No, the US does not at all have the worst death rate from covid.
> The US actually is around the middle.


That is if one can believe the stats that are probably based on faulty data.   









						How are COVID-19 deaths counted? It’s complicated
					

As the U.S. death toll nears a half-million, confusion continues over whether people die “of” COVID-19 or “with” COVID-19. Here’s what’s behind the numbers.




					www.aamc.org
				




From the link:  Death certificate procedures:

"Part I and II of a death certificate ask what caused a death and what other factors contributed to it. If COVID-19 appears among the causes and contributors, CDC guidance counts that as a COVID-19-related death."

"Part I asks for the “immediate cause” of death, followed by any “conditions that led to the immediate cause,” the CDC explains in guidelines for certifying COVID-19 fatalities. For example: In some COVID-19 cases, the immediate cause is an affliction that arose from the disease, such as pneumonia, while COVID-19 gets listed under that as an underlying condition that led to death. In other words, COVID-19 caused the pneumonia."

"Part II asks for conditions that did not set off medical events that led to death but contributed in some other way. Here, COVID-19 appears as sort of an accomplice to a fatality that was probably going to occur from something else (such as a preexisting, terminal disease), albeit later than if the person had not contracted COVID-19. "

If COVID is present at death it is listed as a COVID death apparently.     We are told that 335 kids got COVID and died.  What we are NOT told is that they also had preexisting conditions such as leukemia.  








						Opinion | The Flimsy Evidence Behind the CDC’s Push to Vaccinate Children
					

The agency overcounts Covid hospitalizations and deaths and won’t consider if one shot is sufficient.




					www.wsj.com
				



From the link:

"My research team at Johns Hopkins worked with the nonprofit FAIR Health to analyze approximately 48,000 children under 18 diagnosed with Covid in health-insurance data from April to August 2020. *Our report found a mortality rate of zero among children without a pre-existing medical condition such as leukemia.*"

I am not here to say COVID is not a concern but it seems it's fatality rate among normal, healthy folks of all ages is pretty low and the stats just lump everyone together.


----------



## Rigby5

Faun said:


> Great, now compare that to 2020 and see if you can explain why there were so many more deaths last year than in 2019...



There is a death increase of about 500,000, but clearly your table shows that is from heart disease, injuries, stroke, Alsheimers, diabetes, and flu.
It is most NOT from covid.

What is odd is cancer and suicide are down?


----------



## Lesh

Anyone listening to what this Kremlin troll says is out of his fucking  mind.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Rigby5 said:


> I disagree.
> People are turning off to the Democratic party because the Democratic party has been taken over by the wealthy elite, fascists.
> Democrats no longer support unions, civil rights, or anything progressive.
> Mandatory private health insurance is NOT at all progressive.
> The Arab Spring was mass murder for war profiteering.
> I have never seen as much censorship as what the democrats are pushing.
> The War on Drugs, 3 strikes, mandatory sentences, asset forfeiture, gun control, etc., is all illegal and insane.
> And don't get me started on vax mandates.


I disagree.  You bullet points need to be expanded:

People are turning off to the Democratic party because the Democratic party has been taken over by the wealthy elite, fascists.
Your claim that the Democratic Party has been taken over by wealthy fascists is ludicrous.
Voting in MI, WI, Georgia are just too examples of D voters
Voting in PA and the Suburbs voted for Democrats
Your have no clue as to the ideology of fascism

Manditory health insurance is not mandatory, those who don't won't health insurance aren't put in jail
The Arab Spring, what profit did it accomplish and mass murder by Democrats is absurd.
LOL, D's and censorship?  You must not have paid any attention during the Trump Administration.
You second "bullet" point isn't a product of the Democratic Party; most of them are products of the Conservative Republicans and some Democrats over the years.  Gun control?  The "shall not be infringed" has never been fully enforced from the date the Bill or Rights was ratified.
Vax Mandates is another issue which has not been promulgated by Federal Law; States have and had the right to mandate vaccinations ( "The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people).


----------



## Rye Catcher

Rigby5 said:


> There is a death increase of about 500,000, but clearly your table shows that is from heart disease, injuries, stroke, Alsheimers, diabetes, and flu.
> It is most NOT from covid.
> 
> What is odd is cancer and suicide are down?


Get off with the sophistry, it is not even original.


----------



## Leo123

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ It was the Governors who "clearly" shut down their states, not the president. And when the president "*recommended*" that the states reopen, Gov Cuomo attacked him: "What are you (Trump) going to grant me, what the constitution gave me before you were born? It's called the Tenth Amendment. I didn't need the president of the United States to tell me that I'm governor."


The truth is that Trump was doing his due diligence by seeking advice from experts around him yet, these lefty idiots want to blame him regardless.  Their brains are so addled by TDS they can't even think straight anymore.  They seem to forget that idiots like Pelosi told everyone to go party while Trump was banning travel from China where we now know COVID came from.


----------



## Leo123

Lesh said:


> Anyone listening to what this Kremlin troll says is out of his fucking  mind.


Well your "Kremlin troll" (aka Orange Man Bad) is gone now.  Today we have a "ChiCom troll" (aka Rotting Bag of Flesh).


----------



## Rigby5

Rye Catcher said:


> I disagree.  You bullet points need to be expanded:
> 
> People are turning off to the Democratic party because the Democratic party has been taken over by the wealthy elite, fascists.
> Your claim that the Democratic Party has been taken over by wealthy fascists is ludicrous.
> Voting in MI, WI, Georgia are just too examples of D voters
> Voting in PA and the Suburbs voted for Democrats
> Your have no clue as to the ideology of fascism
> 
> Manditory health insurance is not mandatory, those who don't won't health insurance aren't put in jail
> The Arab Spring, what profit did it accomplish and mass murder by Democrats is absurd.
> LOL, D's and censorship?  You must not have paid any attention during the Trump Administration.
> You second "bullet" point isn't a product of the Democratic Party; most of them are products of the Conservative Republicans and some Democrats over the years.  Gun control?  The "shall not be infringed" has never been fully enforced from the date the Bill or Rights was ratified.
> Vax Mandates is another issue which has not been promulgated by Federal Law; States have and had the right to mandate vaccinations ( "The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people).



There is lots of evidence the Democratic party has been taken over by the wealthy elite.
When the democrats were populists, they were funded by unions, and now they are funded by banks, like Hillary making hundreds of million speaking to banker, supposedly telling how to do banking.

Voting in places like MI, WI, PA, etc., is irrelevant.  They point is where the money is coming from.

The ideology of fascism is unity of the wealthy, such as corporations, banks, oligarchs, the military, religions, etc., against the poor masses.

Mandatory health insurance IS mandatory, where you are fined if you do not have it, and jailed if you do not pay the fine.

The Arab Spring was the mass murder of Arabs in order to steal their oil, like the hundreds of thousands of Iraqis, Libyans, Syrians, etc., that we killed.
But the immediate profits come from the sale of weapons to the US gov.

Cancel culture, FaceBook locking out people, is illegal censorship.
You have to let all ideas out, including the crazy, in order to find truth.

All the points I brought up, like the federal War on Drugs, 3 strikes, mandated sentences, etc., come from the 1994 Federal Crime Act penned by Biden and pushed by Bill Clinton.

Federal gun control is not just illegal, but stupid.  And the first illegal federal gun laws was not until the 1937 federal firearms act.
It was wrong and illegal, but due to the violence of the illegal federal alcohol prohibition.

It is Biden pushing the vax mandates.  He is pushing it with airlines, military, etc.  It is illegal and stupid.


----------



## Faun

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ It was the Governors who "clearly" shut down their states, not the president. And when the president "*recommended*" that the states reopen, Gov Cuomo attacked him: "What are you (Trump) going to grant me, what the constitution gave me before you were born? It's called the Tenth Amendment. I didn't need the president of the United States to tell me that I'm governor."


Moron, you're repeating what I said. I said Trump first recommended to the states that they shut down and that the states followed his recommendation and shut down.


----------



## Faun

Rigby5 said:


> No, the US does not at all have the worst death rate from covid.
> The US actually is around the middle.


So there were only 36 deaths in the U.S.?


----------



## Faun

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong answer.
> If they were even 90% effective, it would accomplish the same goal.
> They reality is they are not effective at all except for a slight reduction in death rate.
> They have not effected infection or transmission rates.
> And in fact, it appears the mRNA vaccines have not achieve T-cell memory, so will have no effect once the temporary antibodies die off after 3 months.


Utter bullshit. If they're not 100% effective, and they're not, they're still more effective than those with no vaccine or antibodies. People with the vaccine shouldn't have to be exposed to those who are at higher risk because they refuse to get vaccinated.


----------



## Faun

Rigby5 said:


> There is a death increase of about 500,000, but clearly your table shows that is from heart disease, injuries, stroke, Alsheimers, diabetes, and flu.
> It is most NOT from covid.
> 
> What is odd is cancer and suicide are down?


You're brain-dead. What I posted was about 500K additional deaths with about 345K covid-related. Exactly how insane are you to say 345K out of 500K *"is not most???" *

Also, notice the increase in deaths from year-to-year...

2016: 31,618
2017: 69,255
2018: 25,702
2019: 15,633
2020: 503,976​
Clearly, something happened in 2020. Even if you are too stupid to know what that something was.


----------



## Rigby5

Faun said:


> So there were only 36 deaths in the U.S.?



Fine, if you want the scaling factors, here is a graph that contains the scaling factor as well.









						COVID-19 pandemic death rates by country - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




The US is 19th, with 2,214 deaths per million people.
Almost identical to Mexico, Italy, the UK, etc.


----------



## Rigby5

Faun said:


> Utter bullshit. If they're not 100% effective, and they're not, they're still more effective than those with no vaccine or antibodies. People with the vaccine shouldn't have to be exposed to those who are at higher risk because they refuse to get vaccinated.



Wrong.
The higher risk is entirely only to the person themselves, in terms of death rate if you have a serious reaction.
It effects no one else.


----------



## Rigby5

Faun said:


> You're brain-dead. What I posted was about 500K additional deaths with about 345K covid-related. Exactly how insane are you to say 345K out of 500K *"is not most???" *
> 
> Also, notice the increase in deaths from year-to-year...
> 
> 2016: 31,618​2017: 69,255​2018: 25,702​2019: 15,633​2020: 503,976​
> Clearly, something happened in 2020. Even if you are too stupid to know what that something was.



Wrong.
The increase from heart disease, injuries, stroke, Alzheimer's, diabetes, and flu. were well over a million additional deaths.
It was the reduction in deaths in other areas that brought the total back down to where covid-related appears to be similar to the total increase.
But clearly it is NOT due to covid.
The increases in other areas totally dwarf the covid death total.
And "covid-related" does not at all imply covid was the cause of death.
These could be elderly, cancer victims, or others already at death's door.
What you proved instead is that covid was fairly trivial and insignificant.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Faun said:


> Moron, you're repeating what I said. I said Trump first recommended to the states that they shut down and that the states followed his recommendation and shut down.


/——/ I’m responding to this “So, Trump made the call to shut down the economy.”
That’s different from recommending, a suggestion,  Made the call means he gave the order.


----------



## Uncensored2008

BlindBoo said:


> Biden said it was xenophobic, calling it the Cha-(EYE)-Nah virus.



Xi's man says all kinds of stupid shit, he is an extremely stupid man,

But of course the issue is his attack when Trump protected the nation by stopping flights from the epicenter of the bioweapon you unleashed on America.









						Yes, Biden Called Trump’s Travel Restrictions Xenophobic | National Review
					

It strains credulity to argue that the criticism had nothing to do with those travel restrictions, regardless of what Ducklo’s precious fact-checks may say.




					www.nationalreview.com
				




I know you're aware of this and are just blatantly lying...


BlindBoo said:


> "but neither should we panic or fall back on xenophobia, labeling COVID-19 a foreign virus does not displace accountability for the misjudgments that have been taken thus far by the Trump administration."



How many 10's of thousands of Americans died because of Joe Biden lying and being a demagogue, undermining the president who was saving lives?



BlindBoo said:


> But but I know, your Trumpybear is the real victim here.



If Xi's man had a hint of honor, he would resign after begging forgiveness from the families of those who died because of his lying demagoguery.

Fuck Joe Biden.


----------



## Faun

Rigby5 said:


> Fine, if you want the scaling factors, here is a graph that contains the scaling factor as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 pandemic death rates by country - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US is 19th, with 2,214 deaths per million people.
> Almost identical to Mexico, Italy, the UK, etc.


Great, you go from claiming there were only 36 deaths total in the U.S. ... to linking to Wikipedia.

You're a fucking nut. 









						COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## lennypartiv

Faun said:


> America spoke in November -- he failed with Coronavirus.


The Kung Flu was a difficult issue to handle.


----------



## Faun

Faun said:


> Oh? How was Birx working against Trump?
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Birx and Fauci worked against Trump, not with him.
Click to expand...

_<crickets>_


----------



## lennypartiv

Faun said:


> You're brain-dead. What I posted was about 500K additional deaths with about 345K covid-related. Exactly how insane are you to say 345K out of 500K *"is not most???" *
> 
> Also, notice the increase in deaths from year-to-year...
> 
> 2016: 31,618​2017: 69,255​2018: 25,702​2019: 15,633​2020: 503,976​
> Clearly, something happened in 2020. Even if you are too stupid to know what that something was.


It's called a flu bug.  Happens every year.  Not all years are the same.


----------



## Faun

lennypartiv said:


> It's called a flu bug.  Happens every year.  Not all years are the same.


Great, show the number of deaths from the flu from 2019 to 2020...


----------



## 22lcidw

Faun said:


> Great, show the number of deaths from the flu from 2019 to 2020...


The more information that comes out on Fauci should be disgusting to you. I guarantee it is disgusting to many of his ethnic background.


----------



## Faun

22lcidw said:


> The more information that comes out on Fauci should be disgusting to you. I guarantee it is disgusting to many of his ethnic background.


WTF does that have to do with me asking for the number of Americans who died from the flu from 2019 to 2020??


----------



## lennypartiv

protectionist said:


> The death count (phony reports) is directly proportional to the amount of money that hospitals are receiving from the CAREs Act.  CDC announced it 17 months ago. You still haven't heard ?


Too many gullible Americans believe the phony death numbers.


----------



## protectionist

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong answer.
> If they were even 90% effective, it would accomplish the same goal.
> They reality is they are not effective at all except for a slight reduction in death rate.
> They have not effected infection or transmission rates.
> And in fact, it appears the mRNA vaccines have not achieve T-cell memory, so will have no effect once the temporary antibodies die off after 3 months.


During December 14, 2020–April 10, 2021, data from the HEROES-RECOVER Cohorts,* a network of prospective cohorts among frontline workers, showed that the Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna mRNA COVID-19 vaccines were approximately 90% effective in preventing symptomatic and asymptomatic infection with SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19, in real-world conditions (_1_,_2_).









						Effectiveness of COVID-19 Vaccines in Preventing SARS-CoV-2...
					

For frontline workers, COVID-19 mRNA vaccines, Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna, are effective against viral infection, but less effective during Delta variant spread.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Dumbfuck, it's your burden to prove your own claims. You claim there was massive fraud which would have changed the outcome of the election. That's your claim to prove
> 
> Obviously you can't possibly prove it otherwise you would have; instead of challenging others to prove you're lying.


IDIOT. We are longggggg past that point.  Months ago, I posted So much evidence of the election fraud it took 9 posts to put it all in, with each one exceeding USMB's maximum # of characters for individual posts.

Also prolific in 2020 election fraud evidence, is the Navarro Report , the many state legislature hearings where tons of evidence was presented + videos of poll watchers being kept away from the counting tables. 

What a fool, after all the evidence that has come forth, to blabber now in October 2021, about anyone having to prove 2020 election fraud. Go back to sleep.

And my challenge was to the poster saying I had lied.  HE made that claim - it is HIS burden to prove it.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> IDIOT. We are longggggg past that point.  Months ago, I posted So much evidence of the election fraud it took 9 posts to put it all in, with each one exceeding USMB's maximum # of characters for individual posts.
> 
> Also prolific in 2020 election fraud evidence, is the Navarro Report , the many state legislature hearings where tons of evidence was presented + videos of poll watchers being kept away from the counting tables.
> 
> What a fool, after all the evidence that has come forth, to blabber now in October 2021, about anyone having to prove 2020 election fraud. Go back to sleep.
> 
> And my challenge was to the poster saying I had lied.  HE made that claim - it is HIS burden to prove it.


Poor gramps, yet more excuses for why he can't prove his claims and why he wants others to prove him wrong.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Gramps, the April, 2020 spike went down after the country locked down. I do give credit to Trump for recommending that. Oddly, you blame Democrats for that.


What is odd ?  Democrats are who have been pushing the lockdowns continually, long after Trump and other Republicans have advised opening up the economy. It was their scheme to take away Trump's top campaign issue (his good economy)  That's why Pelsoi kept refusing to allow the stimulus checks to go out.  Everyone knows that (except you ?)

Now Democrats want more lockdowns so they can cheat in the 2022 election and ensure mail-in ballots are flowing from empty parking lots, and dead people.









						Democrats Want The COVID-19 Lockdown To Continue
					

Democrats' demands for increased testing capacity may actually be a way of ensuring that the COVID-19 lockdown lasts even longer.




					freedomwire.com
				












						Bartiromo: Will Democrats Have A Lockdown In Summer 2022 To Keep Mail-In Ballots Flowing From Dead People?
					

Fox News host Maria Bartiromo and Sen. John Barrasso agreed on "Sunday Morning Futures" that Democrats will try to cheat in the 2022 midterm elections and take advantage of Covid-19 to do so.   MARIA BARTIROMO, FOX NEWS: It's all quite convenient with a year to go before the midterm elections...




					www.realclearpolitics.com


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Poor gramps, yet more excuses for why he can't prove his claims and why he wants others to prove him wrong.


I already proved them more than anyone in this forum, Mr Information-deprived idiot.

*Arizona*
An anonymous email sent to the Justice Department criminal division and Arizona legislature alleged that in Pima County, 35,000 votes were fraudulently embedded in advance of the election on behalf of each Democratic candidate at the local and federal level. The allegation coincides with a spike or "injection" of 143,000 votes noted at 8:06 p.m. on election night.

According to the email, discussed at a hearing, Pima County Democrats held a meeting on Sept. 10, 2020 in which plans were detailed to illegally inject 35,000 votes for each Democrat at the outset in statistically adjusted embeds that could be written off as human error if audited.

There was no proper validation of 1.9 million signatures on mail in ballots.

Dominion machines were connected to the internet, according to a witness at a GOP hearing, raising serious security issues.

A hearing witness states she was instructed to allow people to vote who were not registered in the state, who were not on the voter rolls, who had out of state driver's licenses, who not had been residents long enough, who had not registered in time or who said they were registered in another state. However, pro-Trump voters from other counties were sent away, she says. She also says somebody apparently brought homeless people from outside the precinct in to vote. She also says 13,000 votes, when counted, were unobserved by Republicans.

She says just what she personally observed over five hours in one day impacted approximately 2,000 votes. She also said a poll observer for Democrats from California told her he was there "to help turn this precinct blue... this is one of our problem ones." He told her they were also focusing on Maricopa County.

A Republican Party leader says she watched votes for Trump be changed to or counted for Biden once they were place in the machine. In a lawsuit, she also says in parts of Maricopa County there were not proper safeguards verifying that mail-in ballots came from registered voters. She also says Republicans were not allowed a proper view of the counting process. (More to come from Arizona hearing soon...)

Watch: Arizona hearing

State officials blame “a data error” for conflicting and fluctuating results in one county that dropped the appearance of Biden’s lead by 6,000 votes, and then posted it back again.

Read More

*California*
Two men are charged with voter fraud after they allegedly submitted more than 8,000 fraudulent voter registration applications for homeless people between July and October 2020.

Pair Charged With Voter Fraud | Los Angeles County District Attorney's Office

*Georgia*
Allegations of "clear evidence of vote switching" from Trump to Biden, including 30,000 votes among several counties.







There were illegal votes from as many as 2,560 felons; 66,247 underage residents; 2,423 people who were not registered; 4,926 people who registered in another state after Georgia; more than 395 people who voted twice; 8,718 dead people; 2,664 who received absentee ballots outside the deadline; illegally blocked observers; failure to properly match signatures and verify identify and eligibility. That's according to a lawsuit filed on behalf of President Trump on Dec. 4.

Statistical analysis shows Biden pulling from behind in improbably consistent increments in Georgia and other states. “On Wednesday, Nov. 4, the New York Times reported President Trump was leading in Georgia by *103,997* votes. Then the Times’ continuous voting updates showed ballots arriving for Biden in multiples of 4,800 votes over and over again. In some vote dumps, the President actually lost votes.” This continued until Biden pulled ahead by almost exactly 1,000 votes, gaining *104,984 *votes in multiples of 4,800.







Read More

In Fulton County, all 900 military ballots went for Joe Biden. The 100% military vote rate for Biden seems improbably in conflict with the 2016 split, where Trump reportedly won the overall military vote 60% to 34%, according to attorney Lin Wood.

On election night, Georgia election officials suspended the vote count, citing a water leak in a master pipe. When Republican observers left, thousands of votes were counted, exclusively for Joe Biden. When people inquired, there was no work order for any leak. The only reported leak that night was a small leak in a toilet that “had nothing to do with a room with ballot counting,” according to a lawsuit filed by attorney Lin Wood. This was confirmed by a later investigation held by a state official.

Read Lin Wood Lawsuit

Election workers put masses of ballots in the wrong stacks and blocked Republican observers; there were suspiciously “pristine" “pre-printed” ballots; thousands of voters registered at specific, fraudulent addresses; 20,311 absentee or early votes were cast by people who were registered as having moved out of state; 96,000 votes were illegally counted for Biden; absentee ballot signatures were not properly matched. That’s according to attorney Sidney Powell’s lawsuit. The lawsuit also states that Dominion voting machines allowed for manual manipulation of vote tallies and alteration of settings to put ballots in a “question” pile where they can be deleted.

Read Sidney Powell Lawsuit

Attorney and registered Democrat Carlos Silva says he observed “widespread fraud” in several precincts, always benefitting Biden. At one precinct, a stack of absentee ballots had perfectly filled out black bubbles and, as poll workers went through the stack, he heard them call out Biden’s name “more than 500 times in a row.” At a second precinct, he observed similarly filled in black bubbles for Biden on absentee ballots and poll workers moved him away from his observation position. He observed absentee ballots for Trump counted for Biden; says the required signature verification process was not being followed; and thousands of the “perfect bubble” ballots were for Biden, with no state or local candidates selected. The claims are filed in a sworn declaration.

Read Declaration

Government data indicates "well over 100,000 illegal votes [in Georgia] were improperly counted, while tens of thousands of legal votes were not counted.” That’s according to the Thomas Moore Society's Amistad Project, which has filed litigation questioning more than 200,000 Georgia ballots.

Read More

Gov. Brian Kemp illegally authorized election officials to open outer envelopes of absentee ballots three weeks before the election, which is prohibited by state law, according to a lawsuit.

A Project Veritas video claims observers heard votes for Trump being counted for Biden.

See Video

Some voters who requested a mail-in ballot but instead decided to vote in person on Election Day were denied the chance to vote in person, according to a witness. The witness also said many such voters were denied the opportunity to cast a “provisional” mail-in ballot on Election Day. Signatures on mail-in ballot envelopes weren’t verified during the recount, says a witness. Some counties didn’t recount ballots by hand, but improperly used machines. One observer said he saw a batch of ballots that was suspiciously “pristine,” almost all for Biden, and “there was a difference in the texture of the paper.”

At a Milton, Georgia, precinct, poll workers were asked to sign a chain of custody letter a day and a half before the voting machines arrived, according to a witness. She also said the machines were not sealed or locked as required, and the serial numbers didn’t match.

One observer described many batches of ballots in which every vote was for Biden, and says he saw that the watermark on some ballots differed from the rest.

Read More

Read Declaration

More than 1,000 early/absentee votes were cast by people whose registered addresses are at post offices, UPS, and FedEx; willfully disguising the box numbers as ‘Apt,’ ‘Unit,’ etc. in violation of state election law. That’s according to Matt Braynard, former data and strategy director for President Trump’s 2016 campaign. (A sample of 15 such address entries in a Nov. 24 tweet):

Read More

The hand recount was not legitimate because pro-Trump observers were not allowed proper access, according to multiple observers. Some votes for Trump were placed into piles for Biden. Some ballots from the “No Vote” and “Jorgensen” candidate trays were moved to the “Biden” tray, according to one witness.

A recount monitor flagged a 9,626-vote error in the hand recount in DeKalb County, according to the chairman of the Georgia Republican Party in a declaration. One batch had 10,707 votes for Biden and 13 for Trump. But the true count was 1,081 for Biden and 13 for Trump. Two official counters had signed off on the miscounted batch.

Read Affidavit

Read More

A post-election audit and recount discovered memory cards with thousands of uncounted ballots, most of them for Trump, two weeks after the election: 508 in Walton County, 2,600 in Floyd County and 2,755 in Fayette County. The discovery cut Biden’s lead in the state by more than 1,400 votes.

Read More

In one county, 3,300 votes were found after the election on memory sticks that had not been loaded into the central vote tally system. There are no procedures to ensure the security of the USB drives reporting vote tallies, according to a lawsuit.

Georgia election officials allegedly intended to alter and/or wipe machines. A judge granted attorney Lin Wood's emergency request to preserve the machines as-they-are while other motions are considered (Sunday, Nov. 29).

Read Judge's Order







Security camera video presented at a hearing in Georgia purports to show while a room was emptied and counting paused, a few officials pulled groups of ballots out of four suitcases and counted them without legal observers present.

Watch the video here

Watch Georgia Senate hearing here

Multiple poll observers claim they were not allowed close enough to do proper observation or were moved out of the counting rooms entirely.

Supervisor Marcia Ridley of the Spalding County Board of Elections said a "technical glitch" in two Georgia countries that caused machines to crash for several hours on Election Day was triggered by something Dominion Voting Systems uploaded the night before. However, the Secretary of State's office contradicted that information when questioned under oath stating: "It’s not true … I’m not really sure why she said that."

Read More

An analysis of a Dominion voting machine shows 37 votes were moved from Trump to Biden in one small county, according to information presented at a state hearing. Trump attorneys claim when extrapolated statewide, it would add up to 14,000 votes, while Biden won Georgia by 10,000 votes.

On Nov. 18, Cobb County shredded white privacy envelopes for absentee ballots, which are required to be saved under Georgia law to show if each ballot arrived via mail Nov. 18; stacks of absentee ballots had never been folded though they would have to be to be properly mailed; some ballots were kept in Dominion officials' cars in violation of security procedures; when observers were dismissed from State Farm Arena, counting went on for two hours without them and during this time period Biden pulled ahead; for 2% of ballots in Fulton County there was no proper chain of custody (an amount greater than Biden's lead in the states); ballots were transported in an insecure fashion without the required security tags, 25,000 people voted who had filed permanent out-of-state change-of-addresses. All of that is according to witnesses at a Georgia State House hearing on Dec. 10.

Watch Georgia State House hearing


----------



## protectionist

Post 5,572 continued >>

*Idaho*
Live online election results from Associated Press (AP) appear to show some sort of glitch, with Trump seeming to lose 6,000 votes in a span of two minutes.

*Michigan*
A forensic analysis of two Antrim County Dominion voting machines reportedly shows: data from the election was improperly deleted on Nov. 4, the software is designed to have an unacceptably high "error" rate of 68% when federal law only allows a fractional error rate. An attorney representing a voter in a lawsuit says the high error rate allows for unsupervised "adjudication" of the bulk of the votes, which opens up the possibility of fraud. Dominon denies any impropriety.

Listen to interview with attorney here

Read Sidney Powell lawsuit

Read More

Forensic analysis by a former military intelligence analyst alleges proof of foreign interference and/or access in the election. It shows Dominion’s voting machine server connected to Iran, China and Serbia. Also, the analyst says records show HongKong Shanghai Bank became collateral agent for Dominion voting systems on Sept. 25, 2019. The declaration is contained in the lawsuit filed by attorney Sidney Powell and includes screen shots and a summary of the evidence.

Read analysis

Read more

Detroit worker Jessy Jacob states in a declaration that she and others were directed to backdate about 100,000 absentee ballots, or about 10,000 per day to make them appear legal even though they were not in the Qualified Voter File and had not arrived by the deadline. She also testified that leading up to Election Day, Detroit poll workers skipped voter ID checks.

Read More

Read Jacob Declaration

Wayne County Board of Canvassing member William Hartmann, a Republican, says in a sworn declaration that Michigan's largest county certified results knowing there were massive discrepancies between the approved voter files and the ballots cast and counted in Detroit. 71% of Detroit’s 134 absentee voter counting boards were “left unbalanced” and many unexplained, he said in a statement. He also said birth dates in voter ID files were “altered.”

*Order "Slanted: How the News Media Taught Us to Love Censorship and Hate Journalism" by Sharyl Attkisson today at Harper Collins, Amazon, Barnes & Noble, Books a Million, IndieBound, Bookshop!*
In an Oakland County commissioner race, incumbent Republican Adam Kochenderfer was told he lost, but a later review determined he won. The director of elections blamed the mistake on “a computer issue” that caused Rochester Hills to incorrectly send in results for “seven precincts as both precinct votes and absentee votes” when they should only have been counted once, as absentees.

Results were reversed in Antrim County after it first appeared Biden beat Trump in a landslide by 6,000 votes there. Michigan officials later blamed “user error” for the incorrect results, and declared Trump actually won the county. The state blamed an Antrim County clerk for failing to properly “update software used to collect voting machine data.” The reason the information got a second look is because people who know the county thought the initial Biden landslide seemed unlikely. But officials say the mishap never affected totals.

Read More

An observer in Detroit told a Michigan State Senate hearing that numerous military ballots that looked like “Xerox copies” and were all marked for Democrat Joe Biden. She said election workers manually entered fake birthdates on the records of non registered voters to override the system and allow their votes.

Read More

Michigan observer flags chain of custody issues, machines improperly collected to Internet, and other problems.

Watch for Details


----------



## protectionist

Post 5,573 Continued >>>

*Nevada*
A lawyer for the Trump campaign alleges that 40,000 people voted twice in Nevada.

Voting machines were not secure or password protected, according to a Trump campaign attorney at a Dec. 3 court hearing, and votes disappeared on machines between logging off and logging in. However, they point out they cannot get access to the machines to examine and figure out why.

Watch the court hearing

There was an inexplicable jump in voter registrations with unusual addresses and incomplete information. That's according to an affidavit filed by a data scientist who said there was a “historically strange” spike of 13,000 voters who registered with missing information, such as gender and age. There were also registrations that used casinos and RV parks as their address.

The Trump campaign claims gift cards and other incentives given away in a a get-out-the-vote effort aimed at Native Americans was illegal. The organizing group says it is not.

Read More

Read More

Republicans say they identified several thousand voters who appear to have cast ballots after they moved from Nevada.

The Voter Integrity Project says 8,443 people who voted in Nevada did not meet the legal residency requirements.

At a hearing, the Trump campaign said over 1,500 ballots were cast by dead voters, 42,248 people voted more than once, of those who are on record as not voting: 1% actually did, and 2% of those who supposedly voted by mail say they never got a ballot.


----------



## protectionist

Post 5,574 Continued >>>

*Pennsylvania*
Ballots of approximately 1,400 voters illegally listed postal facility addresses as residential. That’s according to Matt Braynard, of Trump’s 2016 election campaign. Braynard also says large percentages of registered Republicans say they voted absentee, while the state data indicates they didn’t.

A statistical analysis of New York Times data in Philadelphia claims a suspicious string of voting “ratios” benefitting Biden, as also happened in Georgia. By 11pm Election Day, Trump was leading Biden by about *285,000* votes. Then, 347,768 votes from somewhere dumped into the system in 44 batches in increments of approximately 6,000, 12,000, or 18,000 additional net votes for Biden. As a result, Biden came back from an election night deficit of 285,000 to a *46,000* vote win four days later.

Read More

Read More








1.8 million absentee ballots were mailed out for the 2020 election in Pennsylvania, but 2.5 million were counted, according to testimony at a Pennsylvania state hearing.

One incident recorded on video indicates 2,600 to 2,700 votes were not initially counted, that “ballots didn’t transfer over like they should have.” The voting machine company, Dominion, was troubleshooting, but nobody could explain.

Dominion Voting Systems’ executives canceled a planned appearance at a hearing in Pennsylvania on Nov. 20.

Read More

Read More

Registered Republicans requested 165,412 ballots that ultimately were not returned or counted. A statistical analysis determined up to nearly 54,000 ballots were improperly requested by someone other than the registered voter and sent to people who did not request them; and Republicans mailed up to nearly 45,000 ballots that did not ultimately get counted.

Read Declaration

A poll watching attorney in Pittsburgh, David Shestokas, says observers were kept from observing the ballot tabulations, saying the ballots are therefore illegal.

Read More

There were 47 missing USB cards, according to a poll worker.

Read More

A truck driver for a subcontractor with the U.S. Postal Service claims that a trailer he was driving with as many a 288,000 ballots disappeared from its parked location, at a Lancaster, Pa., USPS depot, after he dropped it off. He says he transported them from New York.

Read More

Gregory Stenstrom claims he saw a Dominion Voting Systems vendor inserting flash drives into voting aggregation machines in Delaware County, and co-mingling flash drives from aggregation machines, possibly hurting the ability of auditors to properly certify results, according to a Pennsylvania legislature hearing.

*Texas*
A social worker at the Mexia State Supported Living Centers in Texas is charged with illegally submitting 67 voter registration applications for people with intellectual and developmental disabilities without signatures or meaningful consent, including some who are not eligible because they are totally mentally incapacitated.


----------



## protectionist

Post 5,575 Continued >>>

*Wisconsin*
Affidavits and statistical analyses allege more than 318,000 illegal ballots were counted, 15,000 mail-in ballots were lost, 18,000 were “fraudulently recorded” in the name of voters who never asked for mail-in ballots, 7,000 ineligible voters who had moved out of state voted illegally, Biden over performed in places using Dominion voting machines, and elections officials directed workers to "cure" or fix ballots with no witness address, or with voter certification missing on absentee ballot certificates and envelopes even though the law states such ballots are not to be counted, according to a lawsuit filed by Sidney Powell.

Read Sidney Powell lawsuit

A USPS subcontractor claims he was told the postal service planned. to improperly backdate tens of thousands of ballots after the Nov. 3 election.

Read More

Elections officials twice found batches of missing ballots in voting machines.

Read More

A disability service coordinator who works with adults in assisted living facilities and group homes in and around Milwaukee, says every one of her more than 20 clients told her that they were either pressured to vote for Biden or had a vote cast for Biden before they ever had a chance to see their ballot.

Read More

There were illegally altered and illegally issued absentee ballots; and government officials gave illegal advice to voters. That’s according to a Trump campaign filing.

The Trump campaign questions an estimated 238,420 ballots from two counties, Dane and Milwaukee, where election clerks filled in missing information on the certification envelope; where voters declared themselves “indefinitely confined”; and roughly 69,000 absentee ballots cast in person before Election Day. Biden won Wisconsin by about 20,000 votes.

There was a suspicious spike in voters registering as “indefinitely confined,” which allows them to be exempt from presenting a photo ID to vote. Year to year, the number of voters calling themselves "indefinitely confined” increased 238% from 72,000 to 243,900. UPDATE: Wisconsin's Supreme Court ruled in favor of Republicans in a lawsuit stating that coronavirus and stay-at-home orders were not legitimate reasons for voters to vote without ID as "indefinitely confined."

Read More

Nearly 400 absentee ballots that were not initially counted were later found. Officials blame "human error.”

Read More

A trickle of votes that had Trump in the lead all night suddenly shifted when 170,000 votes, 5% of the total state count, came in one giant dump 17 times larger than average. Before the dump, Trump was ahead by 108,000 votes. He fell behind by 9,000 votes an instant later.

Read More


----------



## protectionist

Post 5,576 Continued >>>

*Allegations about Dominion voting machines*
Dominion machines can be altered to manipulate tallies in just a few minutes, using malicious code, according to Princeton professor of computer science and election security expert Andrew Appel.

A ballot can be spoiled or altered by the Dominion machine because “the ballot marking printer is in the same paper path as the mechanism to deposit marked ballots into an attached ballot box,” a study by University of California–Berkeley said.

The voting machines are susceptible to hacking or remote tampering because they are connected to the internet, even though they’re not supposed to be, according to a lawsuit. “If one laptop was connected to the internet, the entire precinct was compromised.”

There is evidence of remote access and remote troubleshooting, “which presents a grave security implication,” according to Finnish computer programmer and election security expert Hari Hursti. His declaration also claims the activity logs of the voting machines can be overwritten by hackers to erase their steps.

Dominion machine operators can change settings to exclude certain ballots from being counted. The ballots can be put in a separate file and deleted simply, according to Ronald Watkins, a software and cyber-security expert who reviewed the Dominion software manual. He also said final vote count involved machine operators copying and pasting the “Results” folder onto a USB drive, a process he calls “error-prone and very vulnerable to malicious administrators.”


----------



## Lesh

lennypartiv said:


> The Kung Flu was a difficult issue to handle.


And Trump failed miserably


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> What is odd ?  Democrats are who have been pushing the lockdowns continually, long after Trump and other Republicans have advised opening up the economy. It was their scheme to take away Trump's top campaign issue (his good economy)  That's why Pelsoi kept refusing to allow the stimulus checks to go out.  Everyone knows that (except you ?)
> 
> Now Democrats want more lockdowns so they can cheat in the 2022 election and ensure mail-in ballots are flowing from empty parking lots, and dead people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats Want The COVID-19 Lockdown To Continue
> 
> 
> Democrats' demands for increased testing capacity may actually be a way of ensuring that the COVID-19 lockdown lasts even longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedomwire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bartiromo: Will Democrats Have A Lockdown In Summer 2022 To Keep Mail-In Ballots Flowing From Dead People?
> 
> 
> Fox News host Maria Bartiromo and Sen. John Barrasso agreed on "Sunday Morning Futures" that Democrats will try to cheat in the 2022 midterm elections and take advantage of Covid-19 to do so.   MARIA BARTIROMO, FOX NEWS: It's all quite convenient with a year to go before the midterm elections...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com


Odd because you don't blame Trump at all even though he was the one who recommended states shut down.


----------



## easyt65

There is literally NOTHING to this story.  It boils downtown to how Trump chose to downplay the seriousness of the pandemic to prevent the public from panicking.

Of course the Democrats have attacked Trump no matter what he has done.

Trump should have warned the nation about how the Democrats (Never let a disaster go to waste) would use the pandemic to:

- Destroy all the success Americans had under Trump

- Bankrupt over 50% of minority-owned small businesses in the US 

- Force millions of Americans back onto the Democrats' Social Program plantation

- Trample American's civil and Constitutiomal rights with quarantine, mask, & vaccine mandates

- Fire hundreds of thousands of Americans f or notbeing vaccinated, making his supply chain, inflation, slowing job growth, and economy disasters worse

- Murder thousands of elderly Americans by packing nursing homes with virus-infected patients

- Exempt 1.8 million illegals entering his Open Borders from his illegal vaccine mandate


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Odd because you don't blame Trump at all even though he was the one who recommended states shut down.


Go away, silly boy.


----------



## protectionist

Lesh said:


> And Trump failed miserably


Trump SUCCEEDED admirably.


----------



## protectionist

easyt65 said:


> There is literally NOTHING to this story.  It boils downtown to how Trump chose to downplay the seriousness of the pandemic to prevent the public from panicking.
> 
> Of course the Democrats have attacked Trump no matter what he has done.
> 
> Trump should have warned the nation about how the Democrats (Never let a disaster go to waste) would use the pandemic to:
> 
> - Destroy all the success Americans had under Trump
> 
> - Bankrupt over 50% of minority-owned small businesses in the US
> 
> - Force millions of Americans back onto the Democrats' Social Program plantation
> 
> - Trample American's civil and Constitutiomal rights with quarantine, mask, & vaccine mandates
> 
> - Fire hundreds of thousands of Americans f or notbeing vaccinated, making his supply chain, inflation, slowing job growth, and economy disasters worse
> 
> - Murder thousands of elderly Americans by packing nursing homes with virus-infected patients
> 
> - Exempt 1.8 million illegals entering his Open Borders from his illegal vaccine mandate


Woodward is a slime-covered snake, who makes money with sensationalist books, caring little about truth, or what is right or wrong.  Nothing dumber than buying one of his books.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> I already proved them more than anyone in this forum, Mr Information-deprived idiot.
> 
> *Arizona*
> An anonymous email sent to the Justice Department criminal division and Arizona legislature alleged that in Pima County, 35,000 votes were fraudulently embedded in advance of the election on behalf of each Democratic candidate at the local and federal level. The allegation coincides with a spike or "injection" of 143,000 votes noted at 8:06 p.m. on election night.
> 
> According to the email, discussed at a hearing, Pima County Democrats held a meeting on Sept. 10, 2020 in which plans were detailed to illegally inject 35,000 votes for each Democrat at the outset in statistically adjusted embeds that could be written off as human error if audited.
> 
> There was no proper validation of 1.9 million signatures on mail in ballots.
> 
> Dominion machines were connected to the internet, according to a witness at a GOP hearing, raising serious security issues.
> 
> A hearing witness states she was instructed to allow people to vote who were not registered in the state, who were not on the voter rolls, who had out of state driver's licenses, who not had been residents long enough, who had not registered in time or who said they were registered in another state. However, pro-Trump voters from other counties were sent away, she says. She also says somebody apparently brought homeless people from outside the precinct in to vote. She also says 13,000 votes, when counted, were unobserved by Republicans.
> 
> She says just what she personally observed over five hours in one day impacted approximately 2,000 votes. She also said a poll observer for Democrats from California told her he was there "to help turn this precinct blue... this is one of our problem ones." He told her they were also focusing on Maricopa County.
> 
> A Republican Party leader says she watched votes for Trump be changed to or counted for Biden once they were place in the machine. In a lawsuit, she also says in parts of Maricopa County there were not proper safeguards verifying that mail-in ballots came from registered voters. She also says Republicans were not allowed a proper view of the counting process. (More to come from Arizona hearing soon...)
> 
> Watch: Arizona hearing
> 
> State officials blame “a data error” for conflicting and fluctuating results in one county that dropped the appearance of Biden’s lead by 6,000 votes, and then posted it back again.
> 
> Read More
> 
> *California*
> Two men are charged with voter fraud after they allegedly submitted more than 8,000 fraudulent voter registration applications for homeless people between July and October 2020.
> 
> Pair Charged With Voter Fraud | Los Angeles County District Attorney's Office
> 
> *Georgia*
> Allegations of "clear evidence of vote switching" from Trump to Biden, including 30,000 votes among several counties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were illegal votes from as many as 2,560 felons; 66,247 underage residents; 2,423 people who were not registered; 4,926 people who registered in another state after Georgia; more than 395 people who voted twice; 8,718 dead people; 2,664 who received absentee ballots outside the deadline; illegally blocked observers; failure to properly match signatures and verify identify and eligibility. That's according to a lawsuit filed on behalf of President Trump on Dec. 4.
> 
> Statistical analysis shows Biden pulling from behind in improbably consistent increments in Georgia and other states. “On Wednesday, Nov. 4, the New York Times reported President Trump was leading in Georgia by *103,997* votes. Then the Times’ continuous voting updates showed ballots arriving for Biden in multiples of 4,800 votes over and over again. In some vote dumps, the President actually lost votes.” This continued until Biden pulled ahead by almost exactly 1,000 votes, gaining *104,984 *votes in multiples of 4,800.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read More
> 
> In Fulton County, all 900 military ballots went for Joe Biden. The 100% military vote rate for Biden seems improbably in conflict with the 2016 split, where Trump reportedly won the overall military vote 60% to 34%, according to attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> On election night, Georgia election officials suspended the vote count, citing a water leak in a master pipe. When Republican observers left, thousands of votes were counted, exclusively for Joe Biden. When people inquired, there was no work order for any leak. The only reported leak that night was a small leak in a toilet that “had nothing to do with a room with ballot counting,” according to a lawsuit filed by attorney Lin Wood. This was confirmed by a later investigation held by a state official.
> 
> Read Lin Wood Lawsuit
> 
> Election workers put masses of ballots in the wrong stacks and blocked Republican observers; there were suspiciously “pristine" “pre-printed” ballots; thousands of voters registered at specific, fraudulent addresses; 20,311 absentee or early votes were cast by people who were registered as having moved out of state; 96,000 votes were illegally counted for Biden; absentee ballot signatures were not properly matched. That’s according to attorney Sidney Powell’s lawsuit. The lawsuit also states that Dominion voting machines allowed for manual manipulation of vote tallies and alteration of settings to put ballots in a “question” pile where they can be deleted.
> 
> Read Sidney Powell Lawsuit
> 
> Attorney and registered Democrat Carlos Silva says he observed “widespread fraud” in several precincts, always benefitting Biden. At one precinct, a stack of absentee ballots had perfectly filled out black bubbles and, as poll workers went through the stack, he heard them call out Biden’s name “more than 500 times in a row.” At a second precinct, he observed similarly filled in black bubbles for Biden on absentee ballots and poll workers moved him away from his observation position. He observed absentee ballots for Trump counted for Biden; says the required signature verification process was not being followed; and thousands of the “perfect bubble” ballots were for Biden, with no state or local candidates selected. The claims are filed in a sworn declaration.
> 
> Read Declaration
> 
> Government data indicates "well over 100,000 illegal votes [in Georgia] were improperly counted, while tens of thousands of legal votes were not counted.” That’s according to the Thomas Moore Society's Amistad Project, which has filed litigation questioning more than 200,000 Georgia ballots.
> 
> Read More
> 
> Gov. Brian Kemp illegally authorized election officials to open outer envelopes of absentee ballots three weeks before the election, which is prohibited by state law, according to a lawsuit.
> 
> A Project Veritas video claims observers heard votes for Trump being counted for Biden.
> 
> See Video
> 
> Some voters who requested a mail-in ballot but instead decided to vote in person on Election Day were denied the chance to vote in person, according to a witness. The witness also said many such voters were denied the opportunity to cast a “provisional” mail-in ballot on Election Day. Signatures on mail-in ballot envelopes weren’t verified during the recount, says a witness. Some counties didn’t recount ballots by hand, but improperly used machines. One observer said he saw a batch of ballots that was suspiciously “pristine,” almost all for Biden, and “there was a difference in the texture of the paper.”
> 
> At a Milton, Georgia, precinct, poll workers were asked to sign a chain of custody letter a day and a half before the voting machines arrived, according to a witness. She also said the machines were not sealed or locked as required, and the serial numbers didn’t match.
> 
> One observer described many batches of ballots in which every vote was for Biden, and says he saw that the watermark on some ballots differed from the rest.
> 
> Read More
> 
> Read Declaration
> 
> More than 1,000 early/absentee votes were cast by people whose registered addresses are at post offices, UPS, and FedEx; willfully disguising the box numbers as ‘Apt,’ ‘Unit,’ etc. in violation of state election law. That’s according to Matt Braynard, former data and strategy director for President Trump’s 2016 campaign. (A sample of 15 such address entries in a Nov. 24 tweet):
> 
> Read More
> 
> The hand recount was not legitimate because pro-Trump observers were not allowed proper access, according to multiple observers. Some votes for Trump were placed into piles for Biden. Some ballots from the “No Vote” and “Jorgensen” candidate trays were moved to the “Biden” tray, according to one witness.
> 
> A recount monitor flagged a 9,626-vote error in the hand recount in DeKalb County, according to the chairman of the Georgia Republican Party in a declaration. One batch had 10,707 votes for Biden and 13 for Trump. But the true count was 1,081 for Biden and 13 for Trump. Two official counters had signed off on the miscounted batch.
> 
> Read Affidavit
> 
> Read More
> 
> A post-election audit and recount discovered memory cards with thousands of uncounted ballots, most of them for Trump, two weeks after the election: 508 in Walton County, 2,600 in Floyd County and 2,755 in Fayette County. The discovery cut Biden’s lead in the state by more than 1,400 votes.
> 
> Read More
> 
> In one county, 3,300 votes were found after the election on memory sticks that had not been loaded into the central vote tally system. There are no procedures to ensure the security of the USB drives reporting vote tallies, according to a lawsuit.
> 
> Georgia election officials allegedly intended to alter and/or wipe machines. A judge granted attorney Lin Wood's emergency request to preserve the machines as-they-are while other motions are considered (Sunday, Nov. 29).
> 
> Read Judge's Order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Security camera video presented at a hearing in Georgia purports to show while a room was emptied and counting paused, a few officials pulled groups of ballots out of four suitcases and counted them without legal observers present.
> 
> Watch the video here
> 
> Watch Georgia Senate hearing here
> 
> Multiple poll observers claim they were not allowed close enough to do proper observation or were moved out of the counting rooms entirely.
> 
> Supervisor Marcia Ridley of the Spalding County Board of Elections said a "technical glitch" in two Georgia countries that caused machines to crash for several hours on Election Day was triggered by something Dominion Voting Systems uploaded the night before. However, the Secretary of State's office contradicted that information when questioned under oath stating: "It’s not true … I’m not really sure why she said that."
> 
> Read More
> 
> An analysis of a Dominion voting machine shows 37 votes were moved from Trump to Biden in one small county, according to information presented at a state hearing. Trump attorneys claim when extrapolated statewide, it would add up to 14,000 votes, while Biden won Georgia by 10,000 votes.
> 
> On Nov. 18, Cobb County shredded white privacy envelopes for absentee ballots, which are required to be saved under Georgia law to show if each ballot arrived via mail Nov. 18; stacks of absentee ballots had never been folded though they would have to be to be properly mailed; some ballots were kept in Dominion officials' cars in violation of security procedures; when observers were dismissed from State Farm Arena, counting went on for two hours without them and during this time period Biden pulled ahead; for 2% of ballots in Fulton County there was no proper chain of custody (an amount greater than Biden's lead in the states); ballots were transported in an insecure fashion without the required security tags, 25,000 people voted who had filed permanent out-of-state change-of-addresses. All of that is according to witnesses at a Georgia State House hearing on Dec. 10.
> 
> Watch Georgia State House hearing


LOL

You're so fucking senile gramps. 

I challenge you to prove election fraud -- *and you post claims* of election fraud.

Claims are not proof, ya flamin' retard.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> I challenge you to prove election fraud -- *and you post claims* of election fraud.
> 
> Claims are not proof, ya flamin' retard.


Proof is proof, dumbshit, not what you happily construe it to be (which nobody gives a rat's ass)


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Trump SUCCEEDED admirably.


LOLOL 

Suuure,  that's why he was re-elected.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Proof is proof, dumbshit, not what you happily construe it to be (which nobody gives a rat's ass)


That's correct, proof is proof. Sadly for your brain-addled self, you posted claims, not proof.


----------



## Lesh

And after admitting ON tape that he knew how deadly the virus was...and admitting that he was downplaying it...he lead the the US to being the nation with the WORST response in the world


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> That's correct, proof is proof. Sadly for your brain-addled self, you posted claims, not proof.


I posted proof, idiot.


----------



## protectionist

Lesh said:


> And after admitting ON tape that he knew how deadly the virus was...and admitting that he was downplaying it...he lead the the US to being the nation with the WORST response in the world


WE had an excellent response.   I already posted it. Can you read ?


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> You're brain-dead. What I posted was about 500K additional deaths with about 345K covid-related. Exactly how insane are you to say 345K out of 500K *"is not most???" *
> 
> Also, notice the increase in deaths from year-to-year...
> 
> 2016: 31,618​2017: 69,255​2018: 25,702​2019: 15,633​2020: 503,976​
> Clearly, something happened in 2020. Even if you are too stupid to know what that something was.


This moron is still quoting CDC numbers that the CDC itself has disclaimed as being grossly inflated.  Schoolkids know the true numbers are a small fraction of the ridiculous current 600,000+ claims.  Dummy never heard of the CARES Act.


----------



## HappyJoy

protectionist said:


> This moron is still quoting CDC numbers that the CDC itself has disclaimed as being grossly inflated.  Schoolkids know the true numbers are a small fraction of the ridiculous current 600,000+ claims.  Dummy never heard of the CARES Act.


Can you post a link to that disclaimer?


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> I posted proof, idiot.


LOLOL

From your own post...

_*Allegations about Dominion voting machines*_​
Allegations are not proof -- yet here you are, idiotically claiming their proof. They're claims, nothing more. Just like all the other claims you made.

You're fucked in the head, gramps. You prove it time and time again.


----------



## Lesh

protectionist said:


> WE had an excellent response.   I already posted it. Can you read ?


Read this.









						COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




					www.worldometers.info
				




Worst response IN THE WORLD .

Most infections
Most deaths


----------



## Lesh

protectionist said:


> This moron is still quoting CDC numbers that the CDC itself has disclaimed as being grossly inflated.  Schoolkids know the true numbers are a small fraction of the ridiculous current 600,000+ claims.  Dummy never heard of the CARES Act.


That's the covidiot/QAnon TAKE on what the CDC said.

It's not what they actually said


----------



## candycorn

Lesh said:


> Read this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst response IN THE WORLD .
> 
> Most infections
> Most deaths


Its a tribute to the power of dis/misinformation.  Its only a matter of time until someone weaponizes it.


----------



## lennypartiv

Lesh said:


> And Trump failed miserably


This is America, the economy is king.  The economy must be protected at all costs.  People are responsible for their own health.


----------



## initforme

America as a whole failed to be prepared for a pandemic.  It's shameful.   Shortage of m 95 masks, ventilators.   We failed.


----------



## lennypartiv

Turtlesoup said:


> It's the chinese/dem fauci kung flu bio-weapon, blind.   These are the facts.


That came just in time to help Biden win the election.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> From your own post...
> 
> _*Allegations about Dominion voting machines*_​
> Allegations are not proof -- yet here you are, idiotically claiming their proof. They're claims, nothing more. Just like all the other claims you made.
> 
> You're fucked in the head, gramps. You prove it time and time again.


HA HA HA  Out of thousands of factual reports of fraud, you mange to find one little case of "allegations" and them blow that up, as if that is a representation of the whole.

Your MO is clear, like the full moon on a clear night.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> HA HA HA  Out of thousands of factual reports of fraud, you mange to find one little case of "allegations" and them blow that up, as if that is a representation of the whole.
> 
> Your MO is clear, like the full moon on a clear night.


LOL

Yet you claimed it was proof of fraud. All you proved, gramps, is that you're senile. Just like this idiotic claim of yours...

_*Georgia*
Allegations of "clear evidence of vote switching" from Trump to Biden, including 30,000 votes among several counties.

There were illegal votes from as many as 2,560 felons; 66,247 underage residents; 2,423 people who were not registered; 4,926 people who registered in another state after Georgia; more than 395 people who voted twice; 8,718 dead people; 2,664 who received absentee ballots outside the deadline; illegally blocked observers; failure to properly match signatures and verify identify and eligibility. That's according to a lawsuit filed on behalf of President Trump on Dec. 4._​
That lawsuit was thrown out of court due to lack of merit and those claims were completely debunked...


Like I said, all you're doing is posting claims, not proof.


----------



## lennypartiv

protectionist said:


> HA HA HA  Out of thousands of factual reports of fraud, you mange to find one little case of "allegations" and them blow that up, as if that is a representation of the whole.
> Your MO is clear, like the full moon on a clear night.


What did you expect from Faun?


----------



## protectionist

Lesh said:


> And Trump failed miserably


So you did not get any vaccine right ?  HA HA HA.


----------



## protectionist

lennypartiv said:


> What did you expect from Faun?


About what we see from him all the time.  Laughable nonsense, mixed with mindless verbal abuse.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Yet you claimed it was proof of fraud. All you proved, gramps, is that you're senile. Just like this idiotic claim of yours...
> 
> _*Georgia*_​_Allegations of "clear evidence of vote switching" from Trump to Biden, including 30,000 votes among several counties._​​_There were illegal votes from as many as 2,560 felons; 66,247 underage residents; 2,423 people who were not registered; 4,926 people who registered in another state after Georgia; more than 395 people who voted twice; 8,718 dead people; 2,664 who received absentee ballots outside the deadline; illegally blocked observers; failure to properly match signatures and verify identify and eligibility. That's according to a lawsuit filed on behalf of President Trump on Dec. 4._​
> That lawsuit was thrown out of court due to lack of merit and those claims were completely debunked...
> 
> 
> Like I said, all you're doing is posting claims, not proof.


There are thousands of people in state and federal prisons, convicted on circumstantial evidence of less "proof" than what I've posted.  You dont know what you're talking about.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Yet you claimed it was proof of fraud. All you proved, gramps, is that you're senile. Just like this idiotic claim of yours...
> 
> _*Georgia*_​_Allegations of "clear evidence of vote switching" from Trump to Biden, including 30,000 votes among several counties._​​_There were illegal votes from as many as 2,560 felons; 66,247 underage residents; 2,423 people who were not registered; 4,926 people who registered in another state after Georgia; more than 395 people who voted twice; 8,718 dead people; 2,664 who received absentee ballots outside the deadline; illegally blocked observers; failure to properly match signatures and verify identify and eligibility. That's according to a lawsuit filed on behalf of President Trump on Dec. 4._​
> That lawsuit was thrown out of court due to lack of merit and those claims were completely debunked...
> 
> 
> Like I said, all you're doing is posting claims, not proof.


FALSE!  Fraudy Faun,  Nothing was "debunked" (ha ha - one of liberals' favorite catchwords)  They were NOT thrown out of anywhere, because they never got entered into where thy could be _"thrown out".  "Merit"_ never got the chance to be part of the scenario.

The courts never looked at the cases, considering them to be too political to be in the courtroom. I've refuted you on this a dozen times already, you lying phony.


----------



## Lesh

protectionist said:


> So you did not get any vaccine right ?  HA HA HA.


Yea...had to wait till MARCH because Trump fucked up the delivery so badly


----------



## Dagosa

protectionist said:


> FALSE!  Fraudy Faun,  Nothing was "debunked" (ha ha - one of liberals' favorite catchwords)  They were NOT thrown out of anywhere, because they never got entered into where thy could be _"thrown out".  "Merit"_ never got the chance to be part of the scenario.
> 
> The courts never looked at the cases, considering them to be too political to be in the courtroom. I've refuted you on this a dozen times already, you lying phony.


That’s what Fix news claims too. You’re both FOS.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Yet you claimed it was proof of fraud. All you proved, gramps, is that you're senile. Just like this idiotic claim of yours...
> 
> _*Georgia*_​_Allegations of "clear evidence of vote switching" from Trump to Biden, including 30,000 votes among several counties._​​_There were illegal votes from as many as 2,560 felons; 66,247 underage residents; 2,423 people who were not registered; 4,926 people who registered in another state after Georgia; more than 395 people who voted twice; 8,718 dead people; 2,664 who received absentee ballots outside the deadline; illegally blocked observers; failure to properly match signatures and verify identify and eligibility. That's according to a lawsuit filed on behalf of President Trump on Dec. 4._​
> That lawsuit was thrown out of court due to lack of merit and those claims were completely debunked...
> 
> 
> Like I said, all you're doing is posting claims, not proof.




Hey, as an Iranian Cabby, how do you explain:



9 months that corrupt fuck Oberfuhrer Garland and the corrupt DOJ fought to suppress this.

I can see why - kind of makes the lies of you twats look even more pathetic...


----------



## IM2

The evidence has been seen. There was no fraud.


----------



## protectionist

Lesh said:


> Yea...had to wait till MARCH because Trump fucked up the delivery so badly


The delivery of stuff that would not have EXISTED, if it had not been for Trump and his Operation Warp Speed.  And maybe you wouldn't exist right now either.

BTW, why did you have to wait until March ?  I didnt. I got 2 Covid shots ; one in January 2021, and one in February 2021.  Biden got one in December 2020.


----------



## protectionist

Dagosa said:


> That’s what Fix news claims too. You’re both FOS.


No, you are.


----------



## protectionist

IM2 said:


> The evidence has been seen. There was no fraud.


The evidence > Posts 5,572, 5,573, 5,574, 5,575, 5,576, 5,577 in this thread.  But you have NOT seen it, have you ?  LOOK OUT, there could be a QUIZ.


----------



## Dagosa

protectionist said:


> The evidence > Posts 5,572, 5,573, 5,574, 5,575, 5,576, 5,577 in this thread.  But you have NOT seen it, have you ?  LOOK OUT, there could be a QUIZ.
> 
> View attachment 595483


Evidence is from posts on a forum ? Good grief. Why don’t you include what your


protectionist said:


> The evidence > Posts 5,572, 5,573, 5,574, 5,575, 5,576, 5,577 in this thread.  But you have NOT seen it, have you ?  LOOK OUT, there could be a QUIZ.
> 
> View attachment 595483


----------



## protectionist

Dagosa said:


> Evidence is from posts on a forum ? Good grief. Why don’t you include what your


Fool.  The posts are documentation from 7 states, with source links and sublinks.  Are you stupid ?


----------



## protectionist

HappyJoy said:


> Can you post a link to that disclaimer?


It was posted years ago, slow man.


----------



## Cellblock2429

lennypartiv said:


> What did you expect from Faun?


/-----/ 


Tom Stiglich this morning


----------



## Dagosa

protectionist said:


> The delivery of stuff that would not have EXISTED, if it had not been for Trump and his Operation Warp Speed. And maybe you wouldn't exist right now either.


Is this the same guy who said science and vaccines were unnecessary because covid would be gone in spring ? Warp speed was initiated by the cdc and the drug companies and medical research facilities. The format for a covid vaccine has been used for decades. Cutting back on the trail lengths and starting production before the trials were finished was warp speed co7ned by medical science. I never remember Trump saying one good  thing about the medical science till  he came down with it and survived. Now, he’s vaccinated up to us ass….AND HE CANT GET HIS DUMB ASS FOLLOWERS TO DO THE SAME. They’d rather die then get vaccinated…..which are in big numbers.


----------



## Dagosa

Cellblock2429 said:


> /-----/
> 
> 
> Tom Stiglich this morning
> View attachment 595602


You never took a biology class did you ?


----------



## The Original Tree

*Head of  COVID Bioweapon development predicts Trump Administration will be attacked with his COVID Bioweapon.
*


----------



## The Original Tree

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


*What if I told you there was a man who was the head of a COVID Bioweapon development project that predicted The Trump Administration would be attacked by that very same COVID Bioweapon that he was in charge of developing?

Head of COVID Bioweapon development predicts Trump Administration will be attacked with his very own COVID Bioweapon.
*


----------



## Cellblock2429

Dagosa said:


> You never took a biology class did you ?


/----/ Uhhh yeah.


----------



## Dagosa

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ Uhhh yeah.


You slept then.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Dagosa said:


> You slept then.


/----/ And you slept through Critical Thinking class, so we are even.


----------



## Dagosa

The Original Tree said:


> *Head of  COVID Bioweapon development predicts Trump Administration will be attacked with his COVID Bioweapon.
> *


So in your world Fauci developed aids too. How about hepatitus , and typhus


Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ And you slept through Critical Thinking class, so we are even.


Critical  thinking ? That’s hilarious. The rights substitute for education. Nice. You can go through life just practicing “critical thinking“. If all you need is one class on critical thinking, why is the right so wrong all the time. ? 
Of course you can’t even apply critical thinking without evidence and facts, something the right has no idea of.
”Critical thinking is the analysis of available facts, evidence, observations,”
So without FACTS and evidence, and observations, critical  thinking doesn’t exists. And who is primarily responsible to assimilating facts, evidence and observations ?  The research and educational institutes of the world……not the bogus right and not Fix News with drop out Hannity and Tucker the dim wit.


----------



## The Original Tree

Dagosa said:


> So in your world Fauci developed aids too. How about hepatitus , and typhus
> 
> Critical  thinking ? That’s hilarious. The rights substitute for education. Nice. You can go through life just practicing “critical thinking“. If all you need is one class on critical thinking, why is the right so wrong all the time. ?
> Of course you can’t even apply critical thinking without evidence and facts, something the right has no idea of.
> ”Critical thinking is the analysis of available facts, evidence, observations,”
> So without FACTS and evidence, and observations, critical  thinking doesn’t exists. And who is primarily responsible to assimilating facts, evidence and observations ?  The research and educational institutes of the world……not the bogus right and not Fix News with drop out Hannity and Tucker the dim wit.


*Fauci was not ordered to create AIDS then predicted that Trump was going to experience an AIDS pandemic from the very AIDS virus Fauci was in charge of creating.  So no, I don't think Fauci developed AIDS, but not a bad theory.  Perhaps he was involved.  The UN has been wanting to kill off a few billion people for quite a long time......so....yah got that going for you*.

*The paper trail for COVID19 starts in The Obama Administration, goes through The Defense Department and EcoHealth, and ends at Fauci's doorstep in Wuhan with the blessing and backing of The CCP who we know owns Biden Inc.

Fauci, Biden, and Obama are directly responsible for COVID19

Head of COVID Bioweapon development predicts Trump Administration will be attacked with his COVID Bioweapon.
*


----------



## Mac-7

Penelope said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2020/09/09/poli...ump-coro
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


http://You might try the truth instead of Woodward lies


----------



## Dagosa

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ And you slept through Critical Thinking class, so we are even.


One can be even with the dimwits at Fix News…..


The Original Tree said:


> *Fauci was not ordered to create AIDS then predicted that Trump was going to experience an AIDS pandemic from the very AIDS virus Fauci was in charge of creating.  So no, I don't think Fauci developed AIDS, but not a bad theory.  Perhaps he was involved.  The UN has been wanting to kill off a few billion people for quite a long time......so....yah got that going for you*.
> 
> *The paper trail for COVID19 starts in The Obama Administration, goes through The Defense Department and EcoHealth, and ends at Fauci's doorstep in Wuhan with the blessing and backing of The CCP who we know owns Biden Inc.
> 
> Fauci, Biden, and Obama are directly responsible for COVID19
> 
> Head of COVID Bioweapon development predicts Trump Administration will be attacked with his COVID Bioweapon.
> *


The infamous paper trail…somewhere. Never saw Trump in a lab coat. So which is it. We going to give Trump credit  for the vaccine  that doesn’t work ? What is your story this week ?
So, Obama and Fauci aJD  Biden are responsible for a  coronavirus that’s been around for hundreds of years ? That’s centuries. Amazing.


----------



## The Original Tree

Dagosa said:


> One can be even with the dimwits at Fix News…..
> 
> The infamous paper trail…somewhere. Never saw Trump in a lab coat. So which is it. We going to give Trump credit  for the vaccine  that doesn’t work ? What is your story this week ?


*Depends if you want to pay me to tell the lies they pay you to tell.

Below are some facts for you.

Fauci lied, people died.  Fauci is not a prophet. COVID19 was planned and funded by The Obama Administration and unleashed on The Trump Administration intentionally as an attack on our Democracy.









						Obama Lifted Gain of Function Ban 10 Days Before Leaving Office - Geller Report
					

We see, increasingly, that Demo-communists work hand in hand with the CCP, aligning itself, once again, with America's enemies to destroy this country.



					gellerreport.com
				












						Fauci's NIAID had approved EcoHealth Alliance coronavirus research proposal that was rejected by DARPA: Project Veritas
					

A proposal by EcoHealth Alliance, asking for funding for gain of function research into coronavirus was rejected by DARPA, but was approved by Fauci, the report by Project Veritas says. | OpIndia News




					www.opindia.com
				



*


----------



## The Original Tree

Dagosa said:


> One can be even with the dimwits at Fix News…..
> 
> The infamous paper trail…somewhere. Never saw Trump in a lab coat. So which is it. We going to give Trump credit  for the vaccine  that doesn’t work ? What is your story this week ?
> So, Obama and Fauci aJD  Biden are responsible for a  coronavirus that’s been around for hundreds of years ? That’s centuries. Amazing.


*Fauci Lied, People Died!*









						NIH admits US funded gain-of-function in Wuhan — despite Fauci’s denials
					

The National Institute of Health has now stunningly admitted to funding gain-of-function research on bat coronaviruses at China’s Wuhan lab.




					nypost.com


----------



## Dagosa

The Original Tree said:


> *Depends if you want to pay me to tell the lies they pay you to tell.
> 
> Below are some facts for you.
> 
> Fauci lied, people died.  Fauci is not a prophet. COVID19 was planned and funded by The Obama Administration and unleashed on The Trump Administration intentionally as an attack on our Democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama Lifted Gain of Function Ban 10 Days Before Leaving Office - Geller Report
> 
> 
> We see, increasingly, that Demo-communists work hand in hand with the CCP, aligning itself, once again, with America's enemies to destroy this country.
> 
> 
> 
> gellerreport.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fauci's NIAID had approved EcoHealth Alliance coronavirus research proposal that was rejected by DARPA: Project Veritas
> 
> 
> A proposal by EcoHealth Alliance, asking for funding for gain of function research into coronavirus was rejected by DARPA, but was approved by Fauci, the report by Project Veritas says. | OpIndia News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.opindia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Amazing. So Trump was right or wrong when he said the virus would be fo in the spring. It doesn’t  take much to fool you guys. How does it feel to hang on Tucker ‘s every word ?


----------



## Dagosa

The Original Tree said:


> *Fauci Lied, People Died!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NIH admits US funded gain-of-function in Wuhan — despite Fauci’s denials
> 
> 
> The National Institute of Health has now stunningly admitted to funding gain-of-function research on bat coronaviruses at China’s Wuhan lab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


Gee, Trump lied and had sex with a prostitute allwhile this was going on. ,


----------



## The Original Tree

Dagosa said:


> Amazing. So Trump was right or wrong when he said the virus would be fo in the spring. It doesn’t  take much to fool you guys. How does it feel to hang on Tucker ‘s every word ?


*He was correct had we followed his leadership.  Masks, Social Distancing, Lockdowns all EXTENDED the SCAMDEMIC.  

Ivermectin and HCQ should have been made widely available.  Vaccine Mandates did nothing really but enrich Big Pharma.

Who is Tucker?






						JUST IN: New FOIA by US Right to Know Reveals Fauci-Funded EcoHealth Alliance Attempted to Hide Their Role In Developing The Virus
					






					themarketbeats.com
				



*


----------



## The Original Tree

Dagosa said:


> Gee, Trump lied and had sex with a prostitute allwhile this was going on. ,


*I thought you lefties did not care about what people did in the bedroom.  Has nothing to do with the topic.  I can see now that you don't care about facts.  

Russian Troll?

Or are you China Chicken?

Maybe Iranian or North Korean

Fauci should be tried on War Crimes for violation of The Nuremberg Code and so should Obama and Biden.









						DARPA Covid Whistleblower's Blockbuster Claim - The American Conservative
					

Project Veritas says buried documents show Fauci signed off on forbidden gain-of-function research




					www.theamericanconservative.com
				



*


----------



## Dagosa

The Original Tree said:


> *I thought you lefties did not care about what people did in the bedroom.  Has nothing to do with the topic.  I can see now that you don't care about facts.
> 
> Russian Troll?
> 
> Or are you China Chicken?
> 
> Maybe Iranian or North Korean
> 
> Fauci should be tried on War Crimes for violation of The Nuremberg Code and so should Obama and Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DARPA Covid Whistleblower's Blockbuster Claim - The American Conservative
> 
> 
> Project Veritas says buried documents show Fauci signed off on forbidden gain-of-function research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theamericanconservative.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A fact  isn’t shit “you” and Tucker make up, or even the American Conservative, what eve tripe they have to peddle.


----------



## Dagosa

The Original Tree said:


> *I thought you lefties did not care about what people did in the bedroom.  Has nothing to do with the topic.  I can see now that you don't care about facts.
> 
> Russian Troll?
> 
> Or are you China Chicken?
> 
> Maybe Iranian or North Korean
> 
> Fauci should be tried on War Crimes for violation of The Nuremberg Code and so should Obama and Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DARPA Covid Whistleblower's Blockbuster Claim - The American Conservative
> 
> 
> Project Veritas says buried documents show Fauci signed off on forbidden gain-of-function research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theamericanconservative.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Trump can fk all the prostitutes he wants…he’s still a liar and cheater. He’s a fraud for illegally using his campaign contributions to pay off his hookers dufus.


----------



## Dagosa

The Original Tree said:


> Ivermectin and HCQ should have been made widely available. Vaccine Mandates did nothing really but enrich Big Pharma.


They are…..anyone can get it, either under a different name or if you want it under a doctor supervision, sign up for a trial. Everything you say is BS.


----------



## The Original Tree

Dagosa said:


> A fact  isn’t shit “you” and Tucker make up, or even the American Conservative, what eve tripe they have to peddle.


*Nothing is made up.  You are a troll or simply a misguided useful idiot.  You are not here to discuss any topics.

Fauci Lied, Obama Lied, Biden Lied and people died.  The Dems hired the Russians in 2016 to help rig things in Hillary's favor with Operation Russian Collusion and worked with The FBI and Democrats in Congress to launch 3 Bureaucratic COUPs.
So much for "the peaceful transfer of power".  

Plan B, Operation Scamdemic was already in place 10 days before Trump was sworn in only this time The Dems contracted with Fauci, The Communist Chinese and The Wuhan Lab to produce The COVID19 Bioweapon funded by laundering money from The Defense Department through EcoHealth right in to Fauci's hands in Wuhan.

When you embrace the fact that these people lie to you and do not care about you and see you only as a resource and a tool for them to get what they want, and you understand that as soon as you are no longer useful that they could care less about you or your family, your sanity will return.*


----------



## The Original Tree

Dagosa said:


> They are…..anyone can get it, either under a different name or if you want it under a doctor supervision, sign up for a trial. Everything you say is BS.


*Honestly you are just a foaming at the mouth rabid liberal who is more concerned about political agendas than you are about the life and health and freedom of others.

The Biden Administration has tried to ban, or suppress the prescribing of Ivermectin, Hydroxychloriquine, and Monoclonal Antibodies.

There is no good reason to do that unless you were actually trying to extend The Plandemic.  In fact all their actions did nothing to end it but only lengthened it.  How about you educate yourself and see how Dr's were treated who wanted to use antivirals and monoclonal antibodies instead of injecting people with experimental mrna treatments, Dr. Mengele?*

Anti-vaccine doctor fired for trying to treat COVID-19 patients with ivermectin









						LA doctor who touted hydroxychloroquine in a recent summit was fired
					

Dr. Simone Gold, the LA physician who led the recent summit of America’s Frontline Doctors, was fired. She said, “I was summarily fired for appearing in what was told to me is an embarrassing video.” In other words, she was fired for expressing her opinion. Gold shared the news in an interview...




					www.independentsentinel.com
				












						Why Dr. Nass Was Suspended From Practising Drugs
					

This story is a couple of hero physician and a human being of nice braveness and integrity, Dr. Meryl Nass — who’s an internist in Maine with confirmed experience in hard-to-treat continual sicknesses in addition to bioterrorism and epidemics. I just lately had the privilege of conducting an in...




					indnewsfocus.com
				












						Doctor fired, web site taken down after viral video on hydroxychloroquine
					

by WorldTribune Staff, August 23, 2020  Dr. Simone Gold, a board certified emergency physician, lost her job after appearing in a viral video featuring America’s Frontline Doctors which outlined the effectiveness of hydroxychloroquine as a coronavirus treatment. After the video was banned by the...




					www.worldtribune.com


----------



## The Original Tree

Dagosa said:


> Trump can fk all the prostitutes he wants…he’s still a liar and cheater. He’s a fraud for illegally using his campaign contributions to pay off his hookers dufus.


*So Russian, Iranian, Chinese, or North Korean Troll?  You certainly aren't an American Citizen.  Perhaps you are one of these godless atheists, or satanists.
Maybe you worship Allah-Satan?

Are you in a bad mood because your goat sacrifice was a failure today?

Please share why you are such an ill-tempered and ugly person. 

Maybe we can help you.*


----------



## lennypartiv

Dagosa said:


> Amazing. So Trump was right or wrong when he said the virus would be fo in the spring. It doesn’t  take much to fool you guys. How does it feel to hang on Tucker ‘s every word ?


It was Trump's job to keep the stock market from crashing.


----------



## protectionist

Dagosa said:


> Is this the same guy who said science and vaccines were unnecessary because covid would be gone in spring ? Warp speed was initiated by the cdc and the drug companies and medical research facilities. The format for a covid vaccine has been used for decades. Cutting back on the trail lengths and starting production before the trials were finished was warp speed co7ned by medical science. I never remember Trump saying one good  thing about the medical science till  he came down with it and survived. Now, he’s vaccinated up to us ass….AND HE CANT GET HIS DUMB ASS FOLLOWERS TO DO THE SAME. They’d rather die then get vaccinated…..which are in big numbers.


A common Democrat tactic is to take Republican statements that were made very early in the Covid time span,(or invent some), when none of us really knew what was going to happen, and then pounce on them. How heroic.  And back then Democrats said things that were as ignorant as anybody else. Remember Nancy Pelosi videos in San Francisco Chinatown, urging people to come out and shop in those tightly congested shops & restaurants, while not wearing a mask.

Next, they invent scenarios that don't exist, and blabber them to us.  Operation Warp Speed was Trump's accomplishment all the way, despite idiot propaganda from leftist media, which some posters are obviously DUPED by.

Trump initiated Operation Warp Speed, and he got HIS CDC, on his watch, going to make it happen.  Obama's CDC is the one that GAVE US the virus, by first financing the Wuhan lab.


----------



## protectionist

Dagosa said:


> Trump can fk all the prostitutes he wants…he’s still a liar and cheater. He’s a fraud for illegally using his campaign contributions to pay off his hookers dufus.


Wanna buy a bridge in Brooklyn, Mr DUPE ?


----------



## Dagosa

protectionist said:


> Wanna buy a bridge in Brooklyn, Mr DUPE ?


I’m not the fool who kisses Trump‘s ring, the liar and criminal. You’re the gullible fool. 
Repugs  think Trump has his own hair and isn’t a fat slob.


----------



## Dagosa

protectionist said:


> A common Democrat tactic is to take Republican statements that were made very early in the Covid time span,(or invent some), when none of us really knew what was going to happen, and then pounce on them. How heroic.  And back then Democrats said things that were as ignorant as anybody else. Remember Nancy Pelosi videos in San Francisco Chinatown, urging people to come out and shop in those tightly congested shops & restaurants, while not wearing a mask.
> 
> Next, they invent scenarios that don't exist, and blabber them to us.  Operation Warp Speed was Trump's accomplishment all the way, despite idiot propaganda from leftist media, which some posters are obviously DUPED by.
> 
> Trump initiated Operation Warp Speed, and he got HIS CDC, on his watch, going to make it happen.  Obama's CDC is the one that GAVE US the virus, by first financing the Wuhan lab.


Trump said we should look into drinking industrial cleaner and nuking storms. He said that early on too. It still makes him stupid. No one in their right mind thought the pandemic would be done by spring except his followers, who seldom are in their right mind. Trump wasn’t doing anything. He’s too stupid. He had no  idea  what the CDC was doing. He didn’t even get vaccinated till after he got sick.
BILL BATES COINED THE PHRASE WARP SPEED.

https://freepressinternational.org/articles/author-bill-gates-coined-term-operation-warp-speed#:~:text=Author%3A%20Bill%20Gates%20coined%20term%20‘Operation%20Warp%20Speed’,by%20N%2FA%20is%20licensed%20under%20Screen%20Grab%20N%2FA


----------



## lennypartiv

Dagosa said:


> Trump said we should look into drinking industrial cleaner and nuking storms.


Do you not realize disinfectants kill viruses like Covid?


----------



## Faun

lennypartiv said:


> Do you not realize disinfectants kill viruses like Covid?


So inject it.


----------



## protectionist

Dagosa said:


> I’m not the fool who kisses Trump‘s ring, the liar and criminal. You’re the gullible fool.
> Repugs  think Trump has his own hair and isn’t a fat slob.


HA HA. No you just support Clown Biden/Harris and all their OOPS blunders.  Like converting from defunding the police, to RE-funding the police. Talk about gullible fools.  Good grief.

Have no clue about what those loons are doing to us, with their illegal alien program, do you ?


----------



## protectionist

Dagosa said:


> Trump said we should look into drinking industrial cleaner and nuking storms. He said that early on too. It still makes him stupid. No one in their right mind thought the pandemic would be done by spring except his followers, who seldom are in their right mind. Trump wasn’t doing anything. He’s too stupid. He had no  idea  what the CDC was doing. He didn’t even get vaccinated till after he got sick.
> BILL BATES COINED THE PHRASE WARP SPEED.
> 
> https://freepressinternational.org/articles/author-bill-gates-coined-term-operation-warp-speed#:~:text=Author%3A%20Bill%20Gates%20coined%20term%20‘Operation%20Warp%20Speed’,by%20N%2FA%20is%20licensed%20under%20Screen%20Grab%20N%2FA


Like I said Operation Warp Speed was all Trump, and you wouldn't have it if it wasn't for him.  I also mentioned nuking storms, tornados, which I still think is a reasonable, cost/benefit analysis alternative to massive tornado destruction.   I sense you are clueless on this too. Just repeating the hot air you hear on Trump-bash media. Ho hum.

The fact that you mention the CDC as if that was the whole point of reference, shows you dont know what you're talking about.  Actually, Trump very much in control of OWS, and it covered a multitude of his purviews including, CDC, HHS, FDA, NIH, BARDA, DOD, Departments of Agriculture and Energy, and the VA.

In January 2021, White House press secretary Jen Psaki announced that the program was expected to undergo a restructure and renaming under the Biden administration. Also in January 2021, Dr. Moncef Slaoui, former Operation Warp Speed lead, was told not to use the name Operation Warp Speed anymore, in an attempt to obscure the success/accomplishment of Trump, as you're laughably trying to do here.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> So inject it.


No need to inject if/when a pathogen is in the lungs.  Inhaling is good enough.  Injection is only done when necessary. (as when a pathogen has spread beyond the lungs)


----------



## Dagosa

protectionist said:


> Like I said Operation Warp Speed was all Trump, and you wouldn't have it if it wasn't for him. I


We would have had it earlier if it wasn’t for science denial trump who cut the pandemic 
Task force. “ Covid  will be gone this spring when it gets warm” 

No one remembers trump in a white coat working on a cure. He spent his entire administration trying to remove science from his administration and replace it employees who worked at Fox or paid his prostitutes for him from his PACs.


----------



## Dagosa

protectionist said:


> Like I said Operation Warp Speed was all Trump, and you wouldn't have it if it wasn't for him.  I also mentioned nuking storms, tornados, which I still think is a reasonable, cost/benefit analysis alternative to massive tornado destruction.   I sense you are clueless on this too. Just repeating the hot air you hear on Trump-bash media. Ho hum.
> 
> The fact that you mention the CDC as if that was the whole point of reference, shows you dont know what you're talking about.  Actually, Trump very much in control of OWS, and it covered a multitude of his purviews including, CDC, HHS, FDA, NIH, BARDA, DOD, Departments of Agriculture and Energy, and the VA.
> 
> In January 2021, White House press secretary Jen Psaki announced that the program was expected to undergo a restructure and renaming under the Biden administration. Also in January 2021, Dr. Moncef Slaoui, former Operation Warp Speed lead, was told not to use the name Operation Warp Speed anymore, in an attempt to obscure the success/accomplishment of Trump, as you're laughably trying to do here.


Warp Speed was the phrase coined by Bill Gates, not  trump. Trump can’t read.
Trump was a super spreader of the virus. He did nothing but lie and get in the way.
He started lying about his inauguration and never stopped till he ran out the White house  door stealing the towels. His supporters haven’t stopped lying either.


----------



## Dagosa

protectionist said:


> HA HA. No you just support Clown Biden/Harris and all their OOPS blunders.  Like converting from defunding the police, to RE-funding the police. Talk about gullible fools.  Good grief.
> 
> Have no clue about what those loons are doing to us, with their illegal alien program, do you ?


When did Biden ever say he supported defunding the police...when, where? That’s a lie. Just like the rest of your post. Post it BS artist. You can’t can you. Didn’t expect you to.


----------



## protectionist

Dagosa said:


> We would have had it earlier if it wasn’t for science denial trump who cut the pandemic
> Task force. “ Covid  will be gone this spring when it gets warm”
> 
> No one remembers trump in a white coat working on a cure. He spent his entire administration trying to remove science from his administration and replace it employees who worked at Fox or paid his prostitutes for him from his PACs.


Typical CNN/MSNBC DUPE talk. Custom tailored for DUPEs


----------



## protectionist

Dagosa said:


> Warp Speed was the phrase coined by Bill Gates, not  trump. Trump can’t read.
> Trump was a super spreader of the virus. He did nothing but lie and get in the way.
> He started lying about his inauguration and never stopped till he ran out the White house  door stealing the towels. His supporters haven’t stopped lying either.


You are a grade A DUPE.  I got a bridge for sale in Brooklyn. Interested ?

As for the inaugurations, reason why Trump had fewer numbers is, it was on a weekday - his people were AT WORK (unlike Obama's welfare grabbers). lol


----------



## protectionist

Dagosa said:


> When did Biden ever say he supported defunding the police...when, where? That’s a lie. Just like the rest of your post. Post it BS artist. You can’t can you. Didn’t expect you to.


You must be the only one in America who didn't see the video. Lol.

0:41 on the time bar of the video.  Question was: (referring to local funding of police), _"Can we agree that we can redirect some of the funding ?" _ Biden's response > _*"YES, Absolutely!"  *_.....and he said it loudly, with a great deal of emphasis.





__





						Biden Said He Would ‘Absolutely’ Redirect Some Police Funding
					

Former Vice President Joe Biden expressed his support for defunding the police on Wednesday a month after saying he doesn’t support defunding the police.




					www.cnsnews.com
				




So first he said he did not support police defunding.  Then (as shown in this video) he said he did support it, and now (as crime has increased and polls show public is strongly against it) he now is back to opposing it again.

God only knows where the country is headed, with this dude.


----------



## lennypartiv

Dagosa said:


> We would have had it earlier if it wasn’t for science denial trump who cut the pandemic
> Task force. “ Covid  will be gone this spring when it gets warm”


You liberal clowns just don't get it.  Herd immunity should have been our goal from day one.  Just have everyone get Covid and get it over with.


----------



## Dagosa

lennypartiv said:


> You liberal clowns just don't get it.  Herd immunity should have been our goal from day one.  Just have everyone get Covid and get it over with.


You ignorant conservatives nut jobs didnt  even participate to enough of an extent  in trying to get to herd immunity. With over 90% in hospitals being unvaxed and the vast majority of them being Humpers, just like Trump the stupid, You  are sabotaging herd immunity. The science illiterate strikes again. Go fk yourselves. But don’t whine when you get sick.

Boy, you are stupid. Nerd immunity was always the goal, but  nearly EVERYONE has to get vaccinated to reach it dumbo.


----------



## Dagosa

lennypartiv said:


> You liberal clowns just don't get it.  Herd immunity should have been our goal from day one.  Just have everyone get Covid and get it over with.


Explain how you get to herd immunity without vaccines, dah.


----------



## lennypartiv

Dagosa said:


> Explain how you get to herd immunity without vaccines, dah.


We would have been better off cramming all Americans in to crowded bars to get herd immunity.  We didn't have to wait for a stupid vaccine to do that.


----------



## Dagosa

lennypartiv said:


> We would have been better off cramming all Americans in to crowded bars to get herd immunity.  We didn't have to wait for a stupid vaccine to do that.


With no vaccine right. So now the hospitals would have to include tens of thousands more then just the stupid Humpers. Oh, dufus. Natural immunity last no more then six to nine months, so your solution is to just reinfect yourself every nine months till when ? The few left alive do what .
? Work ass grave diggers ?  You fool. In poor countries where vaxxed rates are just 5 %, all the new varients are starting there and the can’t reach herd immunity. You’re an absolute science illiterate.


----------



## Dagosa

protectionist said:


> You must be the only one in America who didn't see the video. Lol.
> 
> 0:41 on the time bar of the video.  Question was: (referring to local funding of police), _"Can we agree that we can redirect some of the funding ?" _ Biden's response > _*"YES, Absolutely!"  *_.....and he said it loudly, with a great deal of emphasis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden Said He Would ‘Absolutely’ Redirect Some Police Funding
> 
> 
> Former Vice President Joe Biden expressed his support for defunding the police on Wednesday a month after saying he doesn’t support defunding the police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnsnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first he said he did not support police defunding.  Then (as shown in this video) he said he did support it, and now (as crime has increased and polls show public is strongly against it) he now is back to opposing it again.
> 
> God only knows where the country is headed, with this dude.


Are you that stupid. Redirecting funding is not cutting funding. The cops in any town would get something like more cpr training  instead of somthing else. That’s what redirecting funding is. How long have you had this reading problem.


----------



## protectionist

Dagosa said:


> Are you that stupid. Redirecting funding is not cutting funding. The cops in any town would get something like more cpr training  instead of somthing else. That’s what redirecting funding is. How long have you had this reading problem.


OMG.  How stupid are these Democrat idiots.

OK I will explain this to you in as simple terms as possible.  In the video. Biden talks about funds being directed for mental health clinics & mental health providers.  He was asked whether he is open to the kind of reform where social workers are sent to respond to some 911 calls instead of the police.  His answer was >>  "_“Yes, I proposed that kind of reform. We need significantly more help. That’s why I called for significant increase in funding for mental health clinics and mental health providers."_

So money would be taken away (ie. defunded), from police budgets (as was done in Minneapolis, LA, New York, etc), and redirected to other departments.  The interviewer and Biden were not talking about redirecting money just from one police department to another, and not  word was said about that.  They talked about redirecting (defunding) money out of police and redirected to agencies outside the police (as was done, following Biden's lead, in a number of cities).

Thia defunding caused big spikes in crime and public outrage, which caused liberals to later advocate REfunding police, as they are now doing.

Dude, everybody knows the redirecting Biden was advocating, was defunding the police. Almost every liberal in this forum is a scammer, but you're not one of the more talented among them .  One thing you never do in scamming, is say things that are obviously false, and everyone can immediately spot it as that.  Right now, your credibility in this forum, is hovering somewhere at about zero.


----------



## protectionist

Dagosa said:


> With no vaccine right. So now the hospitals would have to include tens of thousands more then just the stupid Humpers. Oh, dufus. Natural immunity last no more then six to nine months, so your solution is to just reinfect yourself every nine months till when ? The few left alive do what .
> ? Work ass grave diggers ?  You fool. In poor countries where vaxxed rates are just 5 %, all the new varients are starting there and the can’t reach herd immunity. You’re an absolute science illiterate.


There are no conclusive studies on how long natural immunity lasts with Covid.  Generally, natural immunity last for many decades, and often whole lifetimes.  I had chicken pocs when I was 2 years old. I'm now 75, and my doctor say my immunity to it is still strong. 

These things vary from disease to disease, but whole lifetime immunity is common.


----------



## protectionist

Dagosa said:


> You ignorant conservatives nut jobs didnt  even participate to enough of an extent  in trying to get to herd immunity. With over 90% in hospitals being unvaxed and the vast majority of them being Humpers, just like Trump the stupid, You  are sabotaging herd immunity. The science illiterate strikes again. Go fk yourselves. But don’t whine when you get sick.
> 
> Boy, you are stupid. Nerd immunity was always the goal, but  nearly EVERYONE has to get vaccinated to reach it dumbo.


The majority of unvaccinated in the US, are blacks and Hispanics, most of whom are Democrats. The association of unvaccinated with Republicans is another Leftist red herring.  Ho hum.  Yawn****

PS - that is without counting the millions of unvetted, undocumented, unvaccinated illegal aliens that Biden is letting into the country, and flying them to states.


----------



## Dagosa

protectionist said:


> The majority of unvaccinated in the US, are blacks and Hispanics, most of whom are Democrats. The association of unvaccinated with Republicans is another Leftist red herring.  Ho hum.  Yawn****
> 
> PS - that is without counting the millions of unvetted, undocumented, unvaccinated illegal aliens that Biden is letting into the country, and flying them to states.


That is stupid. There is less then 15%  black in the United States. The number of unvaccinated white idiots far out number minorities especially in red states. The math is right, your ideas are foolish.


----------



## protectionist

Dagosa said:


> That is stupid. There is less then 15%  black in the United States. The number of unvaccinated white idiots far out number minorities especially in red states. The math is right, your ideas are foolish.


If you want to present a numerical claim, bring some proof.  All we have right now, is your belief that "The number of unvaccinated white idiots far out number minorities especially in red states." Unsubstantiated.


----------



## Dagosa

protectionist said:


> If you want to present a numerical claim, bring some proof.  All we have right now, is your belief that "The number of unvaccinated white idiots far out number minorities especially in red states." Unsubstantiated.


I did. You’re the one who made up shit that most of the hospitalized are not white with no backing.
Pro Trump counties exceed in covid deaths.








						Pro-Trump counties now have far higher COVID death rates. Misinformation is to blame
					

An analysis by NPR shows that since the vaccine rollout, counties that voted heavily for Donald Trump have had more than twice the COVID mortality rates of those that voted for Joe Biden.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> You are a grade A DUPE.  I got a bridge for sale in Brooklyn. Interested ?
> 
> As for the inaugurations, reason why Trump had fewer numbers is, it was on a weekday - his people were AT WORK (unlike Obama's welfare grabbers). lol


LOL

Aside from the sad reality you have no proof that Trump's base has a lower unemployment rate than Obama's, at least you admit Trump lied about having a larger inauguration attendance when he really didn't.

Trump, 2017...







Obama, 2009...






... not even close.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Aside from the sad reality you have no proof that Trump's base has a lower unemployment rate than Obama's, at least you admit Trump lied about having a larger inauguration attendance when he really didn't.
> 
> Trump, 2017...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama, 2009...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... not even close.


OMG.  when Faun posts, his post is refuted by the post that he quoted. >>

As for the inaugurations, the reason why Trump had fewer numbers is, it was on a weekday - his people were *AT WORK* (unlike Obama's welfare grabbers). lol

Looking at this objectively, one might  consider that the mind of a liberal may not regard people holding jobs as necessarily a good thing.  To many of these scatterbrains, being a welfare leech, and able to attend weekday events is fine, if not more desireable.   Yuk.

Notice how Faun is all absorbed by the quantity of people at these inaugurations, and oblivious to the qualities.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> OMG.  when Faun posts, his post is refuted by the post that he quoted. >>
> 
> As for the inaugurations, the reason why Trump had fewer numbers is, it was on a weekday - his people were *AT WORK* (unlike Obama's welfare grabbers). lol
> 
> Looking at this objectively, one might  consider that the mind of a liberal may not regard people holding jobs as necessarily a good thing.  To many of these scatterbrains, being a welfare leech, and able to attend weekday events is fine, if not more desireable.   Yuk.
> 
> Notice how Faun is all absorbed by the quantity of people at these inaugurations, and oblivious to the qualities.


Again, you present zero evidence regarding unemployment rate is lower for Trump supporters than for Obama supporters. You just spout it and want posters here to simply accept you at your word.

And again, you proved Trump lied when he insisted his inauguration crowd was buffer than Obama's.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Again, you present zero evidence regarding unemployment rate is lower for Trump supporters than for Obama supporters. You just spout it and want posters here to simply accept you at your word.
> 
> And again, you proved Trump lied when he insisted his inauguration crowd was buffer than Obama's.


Being welfare leeches (and cheats) is so common among Democrats, who hate corporate America, and the whole notion of careers, that they live to game the system and just live off the fat of the US taxpayer.

"Evidence" ?  HA HA HA.  I'm fully confident that the American people, and all those reading these threads, know full well what I'm talking about, and just laugh when you talk about evidence.  In the REAL WORLD, outside of liberal la la land, people have all the evidence they need just by living and knowing how things are.  Lots of things don't need documentation from one of your leftist think tanks, universities, or lefty lap dog media outlets.

Want "evidence" that fish can swim ?  How about winters being colder than summers ?   How about that cats can run fast ?  Got any "evidence" ?


----------



## Lesh

protectionist said:


> As for the inaugurations, the reason why Trump had fewer numbers is, it was on a weekday - his people were *AT WORK* (unlike Obama's welfare grabbers). lol


----------



## Lesh

Jan 20 2009 was a fucking TUESDAY


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Being welfare leeches (and cheats) is so common among Democrats, who hate corporate America, and the whole notion of careers, that they live to game the system and just live off the fat of the US taxpayer.
> 
> "Evidence" ?  HA HA HA.  I'm fully confident that the American people, and all those reading these threads, know full well what I'm talking about, and just laugh when you talk about evidence.  In the REAL WORLD, outside of liberal la la land, people have all the evidence they need just by living and knowing how things are.  Lots of things don't need documentation from one of your leftist think tanks, universities, or lefty lap dog media outlets.
> 
> Want "evidence" that fish can swim ?  How about winters being colder than summers ?   How about that cats can run fast ?  Got any "evidence" ?


And yet it's red states getting the most welfare from the federal government. Still, you have no proof Republicans have a lower unemployment rate than Democrats. You claiming to know us just you spouting shit.


----------



## protectionist

Lesh said:


> Jan 20 2009 was a fucking TUESDAY


Yeah, OK.  You got a POINT here ?  LOL


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> And yet it's red states getting the most welfare from the federal government. Still, you have no proof Republicans have a lower unemployment rate than Democrats. You claiming to know us just you spouting shit.


The more you talk against what everybody knows, the more credibility you lose  .Not my problem.


----------



## protectionist

Lesh said:


> View attachment 598148


And ?


----------



## Lesh

protectionist said:


> And ?


Are you really that stupid?

Obama was inaugurated on a Tuesday. Ya know...a week day work day


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> The more you talk against what everybody knows, the more credibility you lose  .Not my problem.


No worries, you still have no proof of your clai.s. you're still just spouting nonsense.


----------



## lennypartiv

protectionist said:


> OMG.  when Faun posts, his post is refuted by the post that he quoted. >>
> 
> As for the inaugurations, the reason why Trump had fewer numbers is, it was on a weekday - his people were *AT WORK* (unlike Obama's welfare grabbers). lol


Facts don't matter to Democrats.


----------



## Faun

lennypartiv said:


> Facts don't matter to Democrats.


LOL

It's not a fact submitted in evidence. It's an unsubstantiated claim made by a senile poster.


----------



## lennypartiv

bendog said:


> We never had adequate testing because Trump couldn't deny the numbers if we had


It was smart to limit production of Covid tests.  The move confirmed cases reported, the more likely people are going to go into panic mode.


----------



## Lesh

lennypartiv said:


> It was smart to limit production of Covid tests.


That's an absurd claim


----------



## Dagosa

protectionist said:


> OMG.  How stupid are these Democrat idiots.
> 
> OK I will explain this to you in as simple terms as possible.  In the video. Biden talks about funds being directed for mental health clinics & mental health providers.  He was asked whether he is open to the kind of reform where social workers are sent to respond to some 911 calls instead of the police.  His answer was >>  "_“Yes, I proposed that kind of reform. We need significantly more help. That’s why I called for significant increase in funding for mental health clinics and mental health providers."_
> 
> So money would be taken away (ie. defunded), from police budgets (as was done in Minneapolis, LA, New York, etc), and redirected to other departments.  The interviewer and Biden were not talking about redirecting money just from one police department to another, and not  word was said about that.  They talked about redirecting (defunding) money out of police and redirected to agencies outside the police (as was done, following Biden's lead, in a number of cities).
> 
> Thia defunding caused big spikes in crime and public outrage, which caused liberals to later advocate REfunding police, as they are now doing.
> 
> Dude, everybody knows the redirecting Biden was advocating, was defunding the police. Almost every liberal in this forum is a scammer, but you're not one of the more talented among them .  One thing you never do in scamming, is say things that are obviously false, and everyone can immediately spot it as that.  Right now, your credibility in this forum, is hovering somewhere at about zero.


So, you’re assuming that increased in funding for another program automatically takes it from the police……even though Biden never said so. That’s pitiful logic.


----------



## Rigby5

Covid is not serious.
There is little known treatment for viruses, like flu.
But the covid virus kills NO ONE.
The only people who die after getting infected by covid virus, die from an immune system over reaction and NOT from the virus.
And we have plenty of drugs to reduce the immune system over reaction.
So then covid actually is far less deadly than flu.
The only reason so many have died is that we prolonged covid over 10 times longer than it normally should have lasted, and we refuse to allow all the treatments to be used.


----------



## Lesh

Rigby5 said:


> Covid is not serious.


Heading for a million dead Vlad...that's serious


----------



## dudmuck

Rigby5 said:


> Covid is not serious.
> There is little known treatment for viruses, like flu.
> But the covid virus kills NO ONE.
> The only people who die after getting infected by covid virus, die from an immune system over reaction and NOT from the virus.
> And we have plenty of drugs to reduce the immune system over reaction.
> So then covid actually is far less deadly than flu.
> The only reason so many have died is that we prolonged covid over 10 times longer than it normally should have lasted, and we refuse to allow all the treatments to be used.


----------



## lennypartiv

Lesh said:


> That's an absurd claim


Why?  Causing panic is not a good thing.


----------



## Lesh

lennypartiv said:


> Why?  Causing panic is not a good thing.


Numerous state Governors were straight with their constituents...

No panic dumshit


----------



## Mac1958

Lesh said:


> Numerous state Governors were straight with their constituents...
> 
> No panic dumshit


Evidently these folks equate knowledge, concern and caution with panic.


----------



## lennypartiv

Lesh said:


> Numerous state Governors were straight with their constituents...
> 
> No panic dumshit


There was panic in NY.


----------



## Lesh

lennypartiv said:


> There was panic in NY.


I live in NY stupid

No panic


----------



## Faun

Lesh said:


> I live in NY stupid
> 
> No panic


That can't be. He read otherwise on gatewaypundit.


----------



## protectionist

Lesh said:


> Are you really that stupid?
> 
> Obama was inaugurated on a Tuesday. Ya know...a week day work day


Yeah, and it didn't matter to his followers, who collect welfare, unlike Trump,s people who were, my at his inaug, because they were at work.  You a little slow ?


----------



## Lesh

protectionist said:


> Yeah, and it didn't matter to his followers, who collect welfare, unlike Trump,s people who were, my at his inaug, because they were at work.  You a little slow ?


Yea LOL...can't imagine taking a day off for something AS MOMENTOUS AS THAT HUH?

Of course Trump had to lie about that like everything else


----------



## protectionist

lennypartiv said:


> Facts don't matter to Democrats.


Nothing more true was ever stated.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> It's not a fact submitted in evidence. It's an unsubstantiated claim made by a senile poster.


HA. It's a fact and everybody knows it. As are many other facts that Democrats laughably try to deny, while claiming that only statements (links) from their leftist mouthpieces (universities, media, think tanks) are valid to affirm.

Just watch them try to deny that they've lost the support of the American people (look at Biden/Harris ratings), and thus, they have to import people from 150 countries to get VOTES for themselves.


----------



## protectionist

Dagosa said:


> So, you’re assuming that increased in funding for another program automatically takes it from the police……even though Biden never said so. That’s pitiful logic.


HA HA. Nice try, NO, I did NOT assume that at all.   What Biden said was that he was in favor of redirecting funds AWAY from the police.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> HA. It's a fact and everybody knows it. As are many other facts that Democrats laughably try to deny, while claiming that only statements (links) from their leftist mouthpieces (universities, media, think tanks) are valid to affirm.
> 
> Just watch them try to deny that they've lost the support of the American people (look at Biden/Harris ratings), and thus, they have to import people from 150 countries to get VOTES for themselves.
> 
> View attachment 599201 View attachment 599202


LOL

"Everybody knows it" is a weak bluff by an idiot who knows he can't prove his bullshit isn't bullshit.

Better luck next time, gramps.


----------



## protectionist

Lesh said:


> Heading for a million dead Vlad...that's serious


You and Faun (who gave you a love smili) are still oblivious to the fact that the numbers of covid deaths are ridiculously INFLATED, as a result of hospitals ca$hing in on the CARES Act. This is old news from as far back as March 2020 (almost 2 years ago), when it was reported by the CDC.

I've told this to Faun repeatedly, and as leftist loons do, he denies it.  

The number of Covid deaths (absent of comorbidities) is probably well less than 1/10 of the number that the MSM ludicrously reports.


----------



## protectionist

Lesh said:


> Numerous state Governors were straight with their constituents...
> 
> No panic dumshit


You don't call having mass LOCKDOWNS panic ?  I do.

Watch Faun jump in here now, with his patented rag about Trump calling for lockdowns covid.   .........As if lockdowns were not a 90% Democrat thing (as we all know).


----------



## protectionist

Lesh said:


> I live in NY stupid
> 
> No panic


No lockdowns there ?  No kids out of school ? No mask mandates ?


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> That can't be. He read otherwise on gatewaypundit.


Which was correct, you stupe.


----------



## protectionist

Lesh said:


> Yea LOL...can't imagine taking a day off for something AS MOMENTOUS AS THAT HUH?
> 
> Of course Trump had to lie about that like everything else


I guess it never occured to you that Trump's supporters are heavily in southern and western mountain states.  Not as easy for them to come to Washington DC from Montana, as for the residents of Washington DC where blacks and number whites and Democrats heavily outnumber Republicans.

And yeah, maybe those Republicans couldn't take a day off.  Harder to do that, than Obama welfare leeches to bum a ride to the Capitol.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> "Everybody knows it" is a weak bluff by an idiot who knows he can't prove his bullshit isn't bullshit.
> 
> Better luck next time, gramps.


HA>  YOUR definition of _"prove"_ is a link to the New York Times, Washington Post, Media Matters, the Nation, Mother Jones, Harvard University, CNN, MSNBC.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> HA>  YOUR definition of _"prove"_ is a link to the New York Times, Washington Post, Media Matters, the Nation, Mother Jones, Harvard University, CNN, MSNBC.


LOL

Poor gramps, now he's making up lame excuses for why he can't prove his bullshit isn't bullshit.


----------



## The Original Tree

*The supply chain shortages and snafus are planned entirely. So was COVID19.

Remember when the inventor of COVID19 told The World that the Trump Administration was going to be attacked by the very virus COVID-19 that Fauci was in charge of creating?



Here he is by the way flashing the 666 sign.

Some interesting numerology below:

CORONA
3+5+18+15+14+1 = 66 (Number of Man and Human Government)

BOW
2+15+23 = 40 (Number of God's Judgment)

The word Crown in Greek can be rendered Corona.

The word Bow in Greek is called a Taxo where we get the word Toxin from.
A Virus is a toxin to our system, and so are vaccines

Revelation 6:2

1 Then I watched as the Lamb opened one of the seven seals, and I heard one of the four living creatures say in a thunderous voice, “Come!” 2 So I looked and saw a white horse, and its rider held a bow (Toxo). And he was given a crown (Corona), and he rode out to overcome and conquer.

Corona
3+15+18+15+14+1 = 66 (The Number of Man and Number of Man's Government)

Fauci
6+1+21+3+9 = 40 (The number of God's Judgment on Man)*

_*Biden*_
*2+9+4+5+14 = 34 or 33+1 (1/3 of The Angels fell from Heaven with Satan) 33+1

Coincidentally in Free Mason the highest Degree you can obtain is the 33rd Degree. The 34th Degree is the invisible degree and only reserved for The Supreme Commander in Chief and cannot be assigned to a man, but is for Satan.*


----------



## Faun

The Original Tree said:


> *The supply chain shortages and snafus are planned entirely. So was COVID19.
> 
> Remember when the inventor of COVID19 told The World that the Trump Administration was going to be attacked by the very virus COVID-19 that Fauci was in charge of creating?
> View attachment 599215
> Here he is by the way flashing the 666 sign.
> 
> Some interesting numerology below:
> 
> CORONA
> 3+5+18+15+14+1 = 66 (Number of Man and Human Government)
> 
> BOW
> 2+15+23 = 40 (Number of God's Judgment)
> 
> The word Crown in Greek can be rendered Corona.
> 
> The word Bow in Greek is called a Taxo where we get the word Toxin from.
> A Virus is a toxin to our system, and so are vaccines
> 
> Revelation 6:2
> 
> 1 Then I watched as the Lamb opened one of the seven seals, and I heard one of the four living creatures say in a thunderous voice, “Come!” 2 So I looked and saw a white horse, and its rider held a bow (Toxo). And he was given a crown (Corona), and he rode out to overcome and conquer.
> 
> Corona
> 3+15+18+15+14+1 = 66 (The Number of Man and Number of Man's Government)
> 
> Fauci
> 6+1+21+3+9 = 40 (The number of God's Judgment on Man)*
> 
> _*Biden*_
> *2+9+4+5+14 = 34 or 33+1 (1/3 of The Angels fell from Heaven with Satan) 33+1
> 
> Coincidentally in Free Mason the highest Degree you can obtain is the 33rd Degree. The 34th Degree is the invisible degree and only reserved for The Supreme Commander in Chief and cannot be assigned to a man, but is for Satan.*


----------



## protectionist

Here's everyday leftist methodology.

Statement:  Fish can swim.
Leftist:  Prove it.

Statement:  People have 2 arms and 2 legs.
Leftist:  Prove it.

Statement:   The sun provides warmth.
Leftist:  Prove it.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


>


No more than many of your goofy posts, Faun.  😐


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

bendog said:


> Tapes can be FAKED.  LOL
> 
> Trump may win.  I never thought the gop would let blacks vote in Fla and Ga.  I never even considered a Biden win until the gop "convention."  Can Trump win by simply running on the "RACE RIOTS" card?  Maybe.  Most still approve of him on the economy.
> 
> But yeah, Woodward has the hard evidence that Trump lied about the danger of Corvid, and he continues to lie.
> 
> We'll see if that's enough.  Along with denigrating service people who sacrificed everything.


Ask yourself what you would have done in those circumstances?  Would you have panicked everyone, destroyed the economy, and still not have been able to do anything about it?

Hindsight in this case is 20/20 and Trump did nothing wrong.


----------



## The Original Tree

Faun said:


>


*I wrote that for the people who think Global Government is Not Evil.  It's just a warning.  God gives us warnings like Comets and Massive Volcanic Explosions, only many are too stupid to listen to them.*


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Mac1958 said:


> Evidently these folks equate knowledge, concern and caution with panic.


There was no knowledge, there was no need to be concerned because you couldn't do anything about it.  Exactly what caution do you propose?


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Here's everyday leftist methodology.
> 
> Statement:  Fish can swim.
> Leftist:  Prove it.
> 
> Statement:  People have 2 arms and 2 legs.
> Leftist:  Prove it.
> 
> Statement:   The sun provides warmth.
> Leftist:  Prove it.


Gramps is certifiably senile and posting from an insane asylum.

Want proof?

Fish gotta swim... sun's gotta rise... people have limbs.

There, it is now proven beyond any shadow of doubt.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Poor gramps, now he's making up lame excuses for why he can't prove his bullshit isn't bullshit.


Every time you use the word "prove", my Post # 5,706 shoots you down.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Gramps is certifiably senile and posting from an insane asylum.
> 
> Want proof?
> 
> Fish gotta swim... sun's gotta rise... people have limbs.
> 
> There, it is now proven beyond any shadow of doubt.


OH ? Without any university, think tank, or liberal media link ?

  Well, shame on you Faun.  How normal of you. How unleftist.


----------



## protectionist

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Ask yourself what you would have done in those circumstances?  Would you have panicked everyone, destroyed the economy, and still not have been able to do anything about it?
> 
> Hindsight in this case is 20/20 and Trump did nothing wrong.


A typical leftist tactic of late, has been to take words from Trump or some other conservative, from very early in the pandemic, when EVERYONE, was uttering what now seem like foolish words, and blow them up in comparison to all the things that we now know.

All this with no mention of all the foolish sounding things that Democrats were saying back then.   Ho hum.  Yawn****


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Every time you use the word "prove", my Post # 5,706 shoots you down.


Yeah, why should anyone expect you can prove you're not just making shit up?


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Every time you use the word "prove", my Post # 5,706 shoots you down.


Nope, you're just senile. Post #5706 exemplifies your avoidance of proving your bullshit claim which further highlights even you know you can't prove it because you made it up.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> OH ? Without any university, think tank, or liberal media link ?
> 
> Well, shame on you Faun.  How normal of you. How unleftist.


You could just show BLS statistics to prove your claim. They're neither left nor right and they're the authoritative voice on unemployment statistics.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> You could just show BLS statistics to prove your claim. They're neither left nor right and they're the authoritative voice on unemployment statistics.


One problem. They're not needed.  This discussion is a clear display of the huge gap between how liberals and conservatives see things and conservatives.  As stated before, DC has a very large black & Democrat population, making it easy for someone like Obama to attract a large crowd. Nobody needs "statistics' to know that, unless they are very ignorant of DC demographics.

Trump on the other hand, isn't as popular with blacks as Obama, because unlike Obama, he's not black.  Actually, Trump should be MORE popular with blacks than Obama, since he accomplished far more for blacks, than Obama ever did.

If there's any way to gauge it, take a look at the racial composition of Trump's crowd vs Obama's crowd.  Wanna bet Obama's crowd was mostly black, and Trump's crowd mostly white ?  (in conformance with the demographics of Wash DC)

As for the BLS, >> _"Among the race groups, jobless rates were higher than the national rate for Blacks (6.1 percent), American Indians and Alaska Natives (6.1 percent), and people categorized as being of Two or More Races (5.3 percent). Jobless rates were lower than the national rate for Asians (2.7 percent), Native Hawaiians and Other Pacific Islanders (3.2 percent), and Whites (3.3 percent)."_
 There you have it, just the way you asked for it, with blacks having twice the jobless rate as whites. This is while blacks have greater advantage to get jobs, because of affirmative Action discrimination that favors them, and discriminates against whites. >>

https://www.bls.gov/opub/reports/race-and-ethnicity/2019/home.htm

There are lots of other reports on it by various orgs.  These appear to have numbers that are all over the place, wide ranging, but they all have one thing in common. They all show blacks having a much higher % of welfare tahn whites.

Even the leftist rag INSIDER, in a report highly favorable to blacks, admits >> "

*"These policies have had a cumulative effect over generations and help explain the massive wealth gap between Black and white Americans and the reason Black Americans are overrepresented in welfare programs."*









						How decades of US welfare policies lifted up the white middle class and largely excluded Black Americans
					

Historians and economic-policy researchers told Business Insider how welfare programs have left Black Americans behind, dating back to the New Deal.




					www.businessinsider.com
				




I remember back in 1976, I was in downtown Knoxville, Tennessee, and there was a line of (I counted 13 buses).  All of the passengers were black, and every bus was marked "New York" on the destination sign.  I asked one guy who was online to get in one of the buses, why so many of these people were going to New York.  He said "Don't you know ?"  I said "No, I don't".  He said "Welfare.  Ain't none here. Lots of it in New York."

He was right. In Knoxville, to get welfare, you had to either have 2 or more dependent children, or be severely disabled. In New York City, ANYBODY could qualify for welfare, and I once briefly had it myself there, without severe disability or having any kids.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Nope, you're just senile. Post #5706 exemplifies your avoidance of proving your bullshit claim which further highlights even you know you can't prove it because you made it up.


Trouble with liberals is they keep asking us to "prove" things, but only in accordance with which THEY DEFINE the word "prove".  LOL.


----------



## theHawk

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.


Yet another instance where President Trump was proven 100% correct.

The average age of a WuFlu death is over 80 years old.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Yeah, why should anyone expect you can prove you're not just making shit up?


Because unlike an information-deprived victim of liberal OMISSION media like you, they already know these things to be true, from decades of living and seeing things all around them - like I described in the last 2 paragraphs of Post # 5722.    😐


----------



## Rigby5

Lesh said:


> Heading for a million dead Vlad...that's serious



Covid never killed a single person.
It is a simple immune system over reaction that is lethal, and that is easily controlled with dozens of different drugs.
The fact people are dying is deliberate, and over fake vaccine profits.
Any epidemic can easily be ended in less than a month.
We ended Ebola in less than a month, and it was 10 times more lethal.
The lethality of Covid is less than 1%.
Its infection rate is only about R0=2.0.
It is about least dangerous epidemic the world has ever seen.
Almost all the deaths are deliberate, the result of deliberately preventing it from ending.


----------



## Rigby5

dudmuck said:


>



Wrong.
I just actually read the read material by the experts, like MedPageToday, JAMA, the Lancet, New England Medical Journal, etc.
In contrast, you watch CNN.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.



Yes as a pandemic Covid was a bust.  Fauxi is suing the CCP because he thought he was getting a much deadlier strain


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Penelope said:


> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing left to be said.



Sept 2020?

LOL

Impeachment #5?


----------



## Rigby5

protectionist said:


> You don't call having mass LOCKDOWNS panic ?  I do.
> 
> Watch Faun jump in here now, with his patented rag about Trump calling for lockdowns covid.   .........As if lockdowns were not a 90% Democrat thing (as we all know).



I would not mind a lock down if done right so that it ended the epidemic.
We could easily end any epidemic in 2 weeks, with a total lockdown, with contact tracing, like we did for Ebola.
But partial lockdowns that do not an can not end anything, are pointless and actually just make it worse by allowing it more time to spread.
It is "flattening the curve" that killed all those people.


----------



## Rigby5

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> There was no knowledge, there was no need to be concerned because you couldn't do anything about it.  Exactly what caution do you propose?



There are only 2 known solutions to any epidemic.
They are both very quick, because epidemics multiply, so need speed above all else.

1. is to totally quarantine, with contact tracing, which can end any epidemic in 2 weeks.
2. is to achieve herd immunity as quickly as possible, which can end any epidemic in 2 weeks.

The first is what you use if lethality is high.
The second is what you do if you have a vaccine or you can deliberately infect because there is low risk.

There is no point in ever "flattening the curve" because that just prevents herd immunity or quarantine, and kills the largest number of people possible.
It makes any epidemic last forever.


----------



## Rigby5

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Ask yourself what you would have done in those circumstances?  Would you have panicked everyone, destroyed the economy, and still not have been able to do anything about it?
> 
> Hindsight in this case is 20/20 and Trump did nothing wrong.



Depends on the strategy he selected.
If he had selected full quarantine, then a little panic might have been good.
But I believe the courts prevented him from blocking returning tourists, so full quarantine was taken off the table by the courts, not Trump.

Since the ONLY other strategy is to speed up deliberate infection until herd immunity is achieved, then down playing risks is the right thing to do.
I think if we have not tried to "flatten the curve", it could have been over in a couple of months, with only 10% of the deaths we have now.


----------



## Rigby5

Faun said:


> Gramps is certifiably senile and posting from an insane asylum.
> 
> Want proof?
> 
> Fish gotta swim... sun's gotta rise... people have limbs.
> 
> There, it is now proven beyond any shadow of doubt.



Wrong.
Many fish do not swim, and instead just lay in wait.
The sun does not rise, the planet rotates, and not all planets rotate or have to.
How do you know anyone has limbs?  Your brain is only reconstructing a mental interpretation of many nerve impulses.
There is no proof what you think you see is real.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> One problem. They're not needed.  This discussion is a clear display of the huge gap between how liberals and conservatives see things and conservatives.  As stated before, DC has a very large black & Democrat population, making it easy for someone like Obama to attract a large crowd. Nobody needs "statistics' to know that, unless they are very ignorant of DC demographics.
> 
> Trump on the other hand, isn't as popular with blacks as Obama, because unlike Obama, he's not black.  Actually, Trump should be MORE popular with blacks than Obama, since he accomplished far more for blacks, than Obama ever did.
> 
> If there's any way to gauge it, take a look at the racial composition of Trump's crowd vs Obama's crowd.  Wanna bet Obama's crowd was mostly black, and Trump's crowd mostly white ?  (in conformance with the demographics of Wash DC)
> 
> As for the BLS, >> _"Among the race groups, jobless rates were higher than the national rate for Blacks (6.1 percent), American Indians and Alaska Natives (6.1 percent), and people categorized as being of Two or More Races (5.3 percent). Jobless rates were lower than the national rate for Asians (2.7 percent), Native Hawaiians and Other Pacific Islanders (3.2 percent), and Whites (3.3 percent)."_
> There you have it, just the way you asked for it, with blacks having twice the jobless rate as whites. This is while blacks have greater advantage to get jobs, because of affirmative Action discrimination that favors them, and discriminates against whites. >>
> 
> https://www.bls.gov/opub/reports/race-and-ethnicity/2019/home.htm
> 
> There are lots of other reports on it by various orgs.  These appear to have numbers that are all over the place, wide ranging, but they all have one thing in common. They all show blacks having a much higher % of welfare tahn whites.
> 
> Even the leftist rag INSIDER, in a report highly favorable to blacks, admits >> "
> 
> *"These policies have had a cumulative effect over generations and help explain the massive wealth gap between Black and white Americans and the reason Black Americans are overrepresented in welfare programs."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How decades of US welfare policies lifted up the white middle class and largely excluded Black Americans
> 
> 
> Historians and economic-policy researchers told Business Insider how welfare programs have left Black Americans behind, dating back to the New Deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember back in 1976, I was in downtown Knoxville, Tennessee, and there was a line of (I counted 13 buses).  All of the passengers were black, and every bus was marked "New York" on the destination sign.  I asked one guy who was online to get in one of the buses, why so many of these people were going to New York.  He said "Don't you know ?"  I said "No, I don't".  He said "Welfare.  Ain't none here. Lots of it in New York."
> 
> He was right. In Knoxville, to get welfare, you had to either have 2 or more dependent children, or be severely disabled. In New York City, ANYBODY could qualify for welfare, and I once briefly had it myself there, without severe disability or having any kids.


LOL

Moron, now you're conflating political parties with races. 

I didn't ask for evidence the unemployment rate is higher for blacks than whites. I asked for the unemployment rate of Republicans versus Democrats. I'll do the math for ya...

Factoring in the unemployment rate by race with the percentage of people who voted for Obama by race in *2008*, Obama got a total of about *4.3 million* votes from those groups.

Doing the same for Trump in *2016*, Trump got a total of about *2.5 million* from that group.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Because unlike an information-deprived victim of liberal OMISSION media like you, they already know these things to be true, from decades of living and seeing things all around them - like I described in the last 2 paragraphs of Post # 5722.    😐




Just like tens of millions of lunatics on the right "know it to be true" that the 2020 election was stolen, right, gramps?


----------



## lennypartiv

Faun said:


> Just like tens of millions of lunatics on the right "know it to be true" that the 2020 election was stolen


Because it was.


----------



## Faun

lennypartiv said:


> Because it was.


And some day, gosh darn it, you're gonna prove it.


----------



## lennypartiv

Faun said:


> And some day, gosh darn it, you're gonna prove it.


Proof already exists.








						Video prompts more questions of voter fraud in Georgia
					

A judicial subcommittee hears new allegations of voter fraud after questionable video surfaces from a Georgia voting precinct.




					www.cbs46.com


----------



## Lesh

lennypartiv said:


> Proof already exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video prompts more questions of voter fraud in Georgia
> 
> 
> A judicial subcommittee hears new allegations of voter fraud after questionable video surfaces from a Georgia voting precinct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbs46.com


The Zombie Lies continue


----------



## Dagosa

protectionist said:


> HA HA. Nice try, NO, I did NOT assume that at all.   What Biden said was that he was in favor of redirecting funds AWAY from the police.


Nope. You have no quote saying that at all. Besides, the FED doesn't pay the municipal and state police force budgets. What gives you that stupid idea ? Maybe you didn’t know they only directly fund the Fed police agencies. FBI etc. They can offer grants for additional training and capital expenses but onlynif the locals ask for it. , NOTHING MORE. Geesus, you idiots think the fed  funds municipalities across the nation…..ha ha.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Moron, now you're conflating political parties with races.
> 
> I didn't ask for evidence the unemployment rate is higher for blacks than whites. I asked for the unemployment rate of Republicans versus Democrats. I'll do the math for ya...
> 
> Factoring in the unemployment rate by race with the percentage of people who voted for Obama by race in *2008*, Obama got a total of about *4.3 million* votes from those groups.
> 
> Doing the same for Trump in *2016*, Trump got a total of about *2.5 million* from that group.


Nothing you say means ANYTHING. You are a total loss in this forum, and as you know, lots of others have said that as well as me.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Just like tens of millions of lunatics on the right "know it to be true" that the 2020 election was stolen, right, gramps?


HUNDREDS of millions of people on both left AND right, know it was stolen (including YOU).  THAT's what's right.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> And some day, gosh darn it, you're gonna prove it.


There you go again, Mr "Prove"


----------



## protectionist

lennypartiv said:


> Proof already exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video prompts more questions of voter fraud in Georgia
> 
> 
> A judicial subcommittee hears new allegations of voter fraud after questionable video surfaces from a Georgia voting precinct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbs46.com


More and more spilling out every day.


----------



## protectionist

Dagosa said:


> Nope. You have no quote saying that at all. Besides, the FED doesn't pay the municipal and state police force budgets. What gives you that stupid idea ? Maybe you didn’t know they only directly fund the Fed police agencies. FBI etc. They can offer grants for additional training and capital expenses but onlynif the locals ask for it. , NOTHING MORE. Geesus, you idiots think the fed  funds municipalities across the nation…..ha ha.


I already posted the quote in VIDEO. And it' s been posted in the forum by others about 2 dozen times.  You lost that one.

And nobody said anything about the FED funding municipalities.  The issue was what Biden said, extending his influence to the whole country.  Biden said "YES, ABSOLUTELY" when asked if he agreed with redirecting funds away from the police. Terrible (and stupid) thing to say, but he said it, and it will stick with him, whether he changes from it or not.


----------



## dudmuck

lennypartiv said:


> Proof already exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video prompts more questions of voter fraud in Georgia
> 
> 
> A judicial subcommittee hears new allegations of voter fraud after questionable video surfaces from a Georgia voting precinct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbs46.com


Investigators from the secretary of state’s office reviewed hours of surveillance video and interviewed the election workers. The FBI and the U.S. attorney’s office also investigated. They all concluded nothing improper happened.

They found that workers stopped counting when an election supervisor told them to go home for the night. But the secretary of state’s office called and told Fulton County to keep counting. So, workers resumed counting.

Investigators found no one ordered the election observers and the media to leave – they left on their own when workers stopped counting. They returned later, when they learned counting had resumed.

The “suitcases” were official ballot containers. The full video shows workers placing them under the tables when they thought they were done for the night – in full view of election observers. When they were told to resume counting, the workers pulled out the containers and started counting again.









						Five fraud claims: What investigators found
					

Former President Donald Trump and his supporters have made many allegations of voting fraud in Georgia. Investigators determined there was no evidence to support them. Here’s a look at what investigators found about five fraud claims.




					www.ajc.com


----------



## Dagosa

protectionist said:


> I already posted the quote in VIDEO. And it' s been posted in the forum by others about 2 dozen times.  You lost that one.
> 
> And nobody said anything about the FED funding municipalities.  The issue was what Biden said, extending his influence to the whole country.  Biden said "YES, ABSOLUTELY" when asked if he agreed with redirecting funds away from the police. Terrible (and stupid) thing to say, but he said it, and it will stick with him, whether he changes from it or not.


BS. I see you still don’t have a direct quote IN FULL, but your own crapolla interpretation. Typical Humper strategy. If it’s in a video, it’s been published on line. Just regurgitating Fix News shit doesn’t cut it. Show the quote in full. Stop babbling. Biden has NO AUTHORITY  nor capability of changing where the funding of municipalities go for police training.  Local tax dollars pay for that shit.


----------



## Faun

lennypartiv said:


> Proof already exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video prompts more questions of voter fraud in Georgia
> 
> 
> A judicial subcommittee hears new allegations of voter fraud after questionable video surfaces from a Georgia voting precinct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbs46.com


LOL

Questions are not proof, doofus.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Nothing you say means ANYTHING. You are a total loss in this forum, and as you know, lots of others have said that as well as me.


Poor gramps, your claim exposed the truth about  what happened.

As I showed, more people, regardless of race, were out work during Obama's inauguration Tham they were during Trump's.

You lose as always because you're a loser.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> HUNDREDS of millions of people on both left AND right, know it was stolen (including YOU).  THAT's what's right.


No, gramps, I don't know that and neither do hundreds of millions. We can't possibly know that since it's never been proven. About a third of American adults, however, do delude themselves into believing that despite the lack of proof; but that group is almost all on the right and rightards have proven themselves to be insane.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> There you go again, Mr "Prove"


Yeah, imagine asking nuts to prove their claims; which they haven't after 15 months and counting.


----------



## lennypartiv

Faun said:


> Questions are not proof, doofus.


The video is evidence.


----------



## Faun

lennypartiv said:


> The video is evidence.


LOL

Moron, what that video proves is that you're a retard. 

​


----------



## Dagosa

Faun said:


> Yeah, imagine asking nuts to prove their claims; which they haven't after 15 months and counting.


The only response that deniers have, is that the “ deep state “ that is to blame. Funny, it now includes Mike Pence .


----------



## lennypartiv

Dagosa said:


> The only response that deniers have, is that the “ deep state “ that is to blame. Funny, it now includes Mike Pence .


You don't think the Deep State exists?  Where have you been for the past 4 years?


----------



## Dagosa

lennypartiv said:


> You don't think the Deep State exists?  Where have you been for the past 4 years?


I think deep state theorists  are lunatics. It’s a. Conspiracy theory concocted by the ignorant who can not do simple research or are too infantile to have the intellect to think for themselves. The deep state lives in the minds of peoples who spent their years in public schools sitting in the back rows copying off people in front of them waiting for their next dillusion to appear. I doubt many deep state theorist can understand what a wet dream Trump has been for four years. He actually looks like a normal person dressed in Orange with his dyed skin and hair plugs to deep staters most of whom are racists.


----------



## lennypartiv

Dagosa said:


> I think deep state theorists  are lunatics.


I guess you will do nothing as the Deep State takes democracy away from us.


----------



## Dagosa

lennypartiv said:


> I guess you will do nothing as the Deep State takes democracy away from us.


So, Trump is part of the deep state ? He now recommends and endorses vaccinations. We know according to humpers that Pence is. Sounds like anyone who makes a statement that doesn’t sound racist, is a part of the deep state. It changes like the the wind except for one consistency. Humpers are all for white apartheid rule.


----------



## Dagosa

lennypartiv said:


> I guess you will do nothing as the Deep State takes democracy away from us.


By “ us”, you mean old white guys….


----------

